# Chit chat positive pumpkins



## DizziSquirrel

I have agreed this thread via pm 
Wraak a pm is on its way to you from Suzy as I am on my phone 

Ladies welcome to your new home 
Happy chatting

~Dizzi~


----------



## suzymc

Firstly i want to thank Dizzy for our new thread.
Eeek! i am soooooo excited about this. I felt like i'd lost such a huge part of my life when our cycles came to an end as i never wanted to loose touch with any of you....  And although a lot of us PM each other it's just so nice to have our own home to chat amongst ourselves and keep in touch over here!!!!
I know i will be on FF for a looooonnnnng time to come!
Anyways first on the agenda i thought it'd be a nice idea for us all to post a bit about where we are with our 'lives/tx/pregnancies' right now and then we could discuss a possible meet up in early-mid Jan. Although right now i'm struggling to find a Ryanair flight to&fro. I just went to look and there doesn't seem to be anything from all 4 airports near me, which seems very odd! SO maybe the site is down!? Anyways i'll look more in depth another day.
I could drive over and this would work well for me the further down south we can possibly meet up - although not too far south for Anna!

So we are busy trying to make a natural miracle. Although after nearly 4 years of trying DH was keen to point out that the doc who said we'd have trouble conceiving naturally may have a point! ok ok BUT that was before i had 4 operations to remove fibroids AND my womb has shrunk back to a normal size now! So we'll see we'll see. I like to prove doctors wrong. Especially as my new doc (who did all the ops) recently announced that she sees no reason why we shouldn't be able to conceive naturally. Then of course if that fails we're off for our second IVF in the New Year. Starting a few days after my very late January AF on a SP with a higher stimulation than last time

Anyways i can't wait to get chatting with you all again on FF

Love 2 all..... Suzy xxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Suzymc  
Good luck with trying to conceive naturally  - DH has talked about this too as its been a year since he had any chemo and he thinks maybe a miracle will happen!! However with my PCO I have no idea when i ovaluate and can't bear to try the sticks as I don't have a period every month and would be spending a fortune on them! 

I have my follow up on the 2nd December so am hoping they can shed light on the now 3 failed cycles with no frosties on any and not even a whiff of a blasto. We are going to cycle again when we have scrapped together more money.

We are giving Christmas a miss this year and have booked a luxury holiday to Gran Canaria leaving on the 20th Dec. Can't really afford it but I feel DH and I need the break from all of this. 

Hope more people join soon. 
Charlotte x


----------



## Annawb37

OMG it's amazing to have the gang back together. I'm do exited !!!!!!!!

Firstly well done Suzt for getting this group up and running, your amazing!

Well I have had two BFNs now, got review on 19th dec and I'm hoping we can have attempt number 3 mid jan, that might be our last go. If this one doesn't work not sure I can go again!! We're also talking adoption further down the line. 

Well I'm out shopping so this is just a quickie from me, I hope when I log back in tonight there are a fe more in as I can't wait to read your updates!

Love you all xxxxxxxx
Anna


----------



## suzymc

hey Charlotte and Anna

 

Eek!

lovely to see you both over here   so Anna who was the dense one? me or you? lol lol

charlotte - i will live in hope for a natural miracle for you too. we can all but try hey?! sorry your PCO causes you such problems with your AF. Although my fibroids have given me hell for over 10 years my cycle has always remained regular. I know what you mean about the POAS for ovulation. I use that expensive clearblue test and they're £18 a box for the tests. I have got it down to just needing 6 a month now though. I think there are some good cheaper versions though and there's other ways of telling.... such as if your cervix feels open & is high up, change in body temperature (easier to track if you test first thing with a bum temp test (yuk i know but it works if you track it on a grid table, not v sexy though). Oooooo less than a week until your follow up though. good luck and ask as many questions as you can! WOW VERY JEL of your holiday in Gran Canaria....enjoy  We're in center parcs (nottingham) for xmas this year with my parents & my bro and his family. I can't wait.....

anna - i'm soooooooooooooooooo excited too. Us mad natterers back together again. enjoy your shopping hun...isn't that 2 days in a row now? you know i wish you well for your next tx and your hopeful adoption

luv 2 u both
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## baby777

SUZY YOUR A SUPERSTAR XXXXXX

Excellent forum for us. I'm so happy to have a place called super pumpkin home sweet home for ever and ever...YES, I'm still crazy!!!

Thank you Dizzi xxxx

OK, I am feeling OK after BFN. Next move is to go again in January. Back to Athens. Just to clarify for Suzy as I have confused her...I live in Cyprus, which is an hour and a half away from Greece. We moved here from London about 7 years ago. I have my TX in Greece as I just don't want to do it here.

I don't think i can make it to the UK as i will be going to Greece for my TX at that time. But its a great idea Suzy.

Anna, it was really nice to hear from you today. I cant wait till we all get started again.

Charlotte, Your holiday sounds amazing and you deserve it. Enjoy yourself and try not to think about any TX. Try and relax for the rest of 2011 and 2012 will be a new fresh and amazing year for all of us.

Lots of love
Baby777


----------



## suzymc

baby777 - aw! don't thank me, thank the lovely Dizzi for agreeing 
home sweet home for ever........ i love crazy you! oh and lol at me thinking you still lived in London.... I've always wanted to visit Cyprus. When can i come and visit?        Next time you're in the UK we must all meet up (hopefully again for some of us). lots of love back at ya, Suzy xx


----------



## baby777

Im confused now Suzy!!! Are you going to have your tx in the uk this time round? How can you be in the uk and have your tx at the same time? Am i going mad again

Baby777
xxxx


----------



## suzymc

baby - haha! no i'm still having my tx in France, i was just gonna pop over to the uk for a possible meet up and to get a few other things done whilst i'm over there.... and ditto for if you ever visit the UK, if we have a get together i will be there too then   i do however need to get a new passport as it expires soon xx p.s. you going mad again...? nooooo never.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hellllllllloooooooooooooo PPs!!

Thanks SO much Dizzi, and of course SUZY for getting the ball rolling!!

I am so glad to have a new home with my lovely PPs   Suzy I am sorry you've been worrying about me, I have just got home, been mad busy I promise I am replying to your email NOW (well when I finish this!)

Hello Anna, Charlotte and Baby - can't wait for the other PPs to join us 

AFM -am slowly getting stronger, can't believe its been just over a week since the witch arrived - its been the longest week of my life I'm sure!  Each day I'm getting stronger and the tears lessening, but there is more than a little ache in my heart each time I think about my pumpkin that didn't make it.    We have a f-up app in Jan but its basically just out of interest to see what they say.  We have an App with George at Zita West on 1st March and hope to start a cycle in May - we figured we would rather wait and get our first choice clinic.  It just feels right to me as I am completely convinced that the holistic approach to tx is right for me.  I'll be making an appointment with the nutritionist in Jan as DP needs to get his act together and I'm sure there is a lot I can learn and improve on too.  I am currently on a *uck it phase and am eating paninis, chips, pizza and any old crap I can get my hands on!! My body is like woooaaahhhh but right now I just need to get through this phase and I think it might last until Christmas    We are looking to go away for new year, somewhere hot, to reconnect and have lots of 'fun' which isn't baby making related.  My offer to DP was a holiday with lots of sex and booze and not surprisingly, he is well up for it  

So happy to be here with you all

Lots of love xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh yes and a meet up would be fab! I am Northamptonshire so well connected road wise so anywhere on the M1 corridor is good for me!


----------



## baby777

Hey 10Fingers,

I'm so glad to hear from you. You haven't been around for a while. I know its just shi7y and it feels like endless pain but it does get better and once you start moving with your next TX you will be full of joy again. Like me, I cant wait to start again.

Your holiday sounds like a fantastic idea. I must admit, i have been enjoying a nice glass of wine lately and it really helps me.

Do what you have to do and then you can start the new year all fresh and ready.

I want to meet up with everyone too (((  

Love Baby777


----------



## loopskig

_*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family   
My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
*Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin Wassup? Wagwaan?*
Holistic Hippy 10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy eggs/immunes EC 28/11/13? 
Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! Adoption report early Jan  
Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes Tx Winter 2013 
Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo Undecided 
1st Pumpkinette Producer Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  Bethany Mae 19/7/12
Chief Psychologist Heapy Linda (Swindon) Dodgy tubes  Evan Neville 27/7/12
Isaac's Mummy Simone (Enfield) Long-term RA  Isaac Colin 27/7/12  due March 2014
Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  Joseph Peter 27/7/12
Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper  Joe 26/12/08
Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!! 
Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF   19/12/12
McD Challenger Grace (London) Bit of both   28/2/13 
Buttley Michelle (Notts)  Victoria 19/3/13 
The Celeb Sturne Sharon (Berks) Male Factor?     James, Joshua, Lauren, Emily 30/3/13
Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids  Jamie Daniel 29/7/13
Maggie's Mum Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11   Henry Matthew & Louis Joseph 5/8/13
Gutter Girl Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS  22/5/14
Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3? 
Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3/Adoption?
Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens?
Daisy Princess (Mids) MF

*TOTAL: 20 BABES & BUMPS*

_**MEET UPS*
Midlands - Jan/Feb 2014? ()
Bure Farm, Bicester 24/11/13 (Suzy+Jamie, Mungo, Ali, Heaps+Ev, Loops+Joe, Jane, Sturne+4)
Chez Kig 20/5/13 (Suzy, Whirl+Bethany, Loops)
Nottingham 3/2/13 (Suzy, Whirl+Bethany, Loops, Heaps, Jade, Buttley, 10FT, Sturne, Lexi) 
Bicester 9/9/12 (Suzy, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy, Ali)
MK 29/04/12 (Jade, Michelle, Loops, Ruth, Jane, Suzy, Whirl)
Northampton 15/01/12 (Whirl, Suzy, Jane, Mungo, Loops)
_

Good work Suze! Nice to 'see' you all again girls! xx

I'm always up for playing out so count me in if a Meet Up in January comes to fruition. Venue depends on where we all are I suppose.

Happy to offer Leicester as a reasonably accessible by car/train point in the Midlands. *Ruth * has seen the delights of the Black Horse (close to J21 of M1) for herself and can vouch for the totty in there (if you are into old gits and darts players...?). There's always a chance I can get my boys to clear out for the day/eve and host a catch up Chez Kig. Or can fit 7 of us in the mighty Kigmobile and off to the countryside for a dog walk.

Alternatively I can easily make it further South with folk I can bed in with in Eltham/Orpington & Watford/Chesham plus Taunton at a push. And I can always do with an excuse to get to Bournemouth as my best mate and baby sister are there who I don't see often enough.

If it ends up being too far North or South I'll be able to put up a couple of you halfway if that helps.

AFM, my big (but far more immature!) brother has announced this week that he's got his new girlfriend up the duff by accident (due 7/7/12)! I'm thrilled that Joey will have a young cousin even if I can't provide a sibling for him. Mr Kig however said only "why does everyone keep getting pregnant without even trying". The first time I have ever heard him sound a bit jealous and fed up. A feeling we all know well girls but the lads don't always communicate.

There is the slimmest of chances of course that we'll catch them up as I've already calculated my due date if we've cracked it this month as 18/8/12). The day before my mother in law's birthday so I almost wish I'm not as she'll manage to make it all about her! I'm not hugely hopeful but maybe there's a teenso settling in as I type. Another glorious 2ww to look forward to. How did you get on *Suzy * or are you still making the most of your 'window of opportunity'? I reckon I'm just coming out of it now and _*my mind is happy * _  but I know that confidence will dwindle as the days tick by to UTD. Of course I'll keep you all posted ladies. I am still keeping an eye on PP Part 3 Thread although most of the names aren't those I know very well. They seem to be on a bit of a winning streak at the moment with 7 out of the last 9 getting BFPs for those of you that haven't been back since your cycle ended. *Whirl/Mungoadams/Katie * I think you are the only preggos that have come on to this new thread? How are you feeling? Not too sicky/tired out I hope xx

Happy Saturday night all - I'll be doing online Christmas shopping and reading in peace as Kig has gone out with some mates watching rugby in town so will no doubt come back late and sozzled. Good on him. First time in a while.

I think that'll be all for now my lovelies.
Take care,
Loops xxx x x xxx


----------



## loopskig

Ahhhhhhhhhhh 10F&T Northamptonshire great! I feel like I probably did know that after all now. Another vote for 'somewhere off the M1' suits me but am still willing to go out of my way. The Midlands girls might even want to jump in with me and make a road trip out of it.  

Suzy what dates are you over here?

Much love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - it's just not like you to go AWOL without telling me. I have a vivid imagination and imagine all sorts, lol. Panic over though cuz here you are  the one week on feelings are always hard too because you remember where you were at a week ago today.  Glad you're still sort of enjoying your eat what you darn well feel like stage. enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!
M1 corridor sounds like a plan........ well the start of one. any idea when you'll be back from your holiday?

*baby777* - well i want you to come too!! but don't be sad, i'm sure you won't be the only one who can't make it!

i was just sending my reply and then the lovely loops pops up 
*loops* - for me meet up it is best anywhere near London as i will probably be driving over from France or flying into Stansted. Well done on you working out where we all are. the M1 corridor is the place then. my parents have a 'UK' house in Leicester but i don't think they'll appreciate me gatecrashing it....lol. if i'm driving Leicester may be just a bit too far north for me as i'll have had quite a drive up. 
well done to your brother getting his gf up the duff! tsk! bless your other half for getting it though..... now that does not happen often. i am on a hopeful 2ww myself right now (as you know) but i feel chances for this month are low and perhaps we might be more on 'target' next month...lol lol. Our window of opportunity was all around last weekend. It went ok, could have been better but i feel more hopeful than any other month. the pregnant ladies haven't turned up on this thread as yet....but have been sent links today. i hope they do chat here because i miss them all! Enjoy your xmas online shopping. I haven't done ANY yet. i will be starting on the 1st Dec. lol oh yeah & i do need to work out when i'm over. it is my birthday the 13th Jan but not sure if DH REALLY wants to spend it with me or not (as we usally go away) but i could come over early on the 14th or it could prob be first weekend in Jan or third weekend in Jan. but then 3rd weekend in Jan maybe too late for some of us? hmmmm we all need to say when we're free really

love 2 all
Suzy xxxx
pumpkin love Suzy xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Northampton? Milton Keynes?

Daytimes - I am a jobless wonder for the timebeing so can consider a weekday jaunt but appreciate this won't be the answer for many of you
Evenings - Fine if its somewhere near a bed or within an hour of Leicester (NOT Friday 20th)
Weekends - If its Sunday 8th I'll probably be bringing a baby boy with me, how does anyone feel about that?

I will make every effort to fit in with whatever is decided however I am a little bit on call for my mate who is due to have her first baby 21st Jan as her hubby works some distance away so can't be completely relied upon. She's another in the accidental gang and the chap is a bessie school mate of  Mr Kig, a tree surgeon who sweats in chainsaw proof trousers all day and is a very keen long distance cyclist so I think really that's what's making him feel a bit sorry for himself and its just my brother's news that has tipped him over the 'why me!' edge. Although there's not really much wrong with him; its me that's a barren no-hoper! 

Fa la la la that's just the way it goes. I am feeling very chipper today. In no small part due to this lovely new board I think!
Ta ra for now,
Loops xxxx


----------



## loopskig

if anyone wanted to ******** me pm me pls for my name  
(there aren't many of those!) xxx

*name removed  by dizzi


----------



## mungoadams

Hello my lovely pumpkins 

Thank u so much suzie.  Would love to meet up for sure with all the old PPs that can make it. Wow that is fasntastic news - focus on what the new doc says & sod the rest I reckon  

Charlotte, I know what u mean re pco & looking for a spike… you could try checking cervical mucus which is supposed to be most accurate. Trying to monitor for an ov whilst naturally. TTC naturally drove me mad no ov in 6 months of monitoring every day.. But hopefully that will not happen for you  good luck with the appt next week.. How many follicles were you getting? It might be worth asking about going on metformin & dexamathasone.. That is what my consultant george put me on to improve egg quality as I have pcos and overrespond. Wow gran canaria that sounds brilliant. Just what you need!  Have you tried clomid? I was on it for a year and it didn’t work for me, but does for lots of ladies.. Cross fingers your dh has some nice & healthy wrigglers now.

Hey anna roll on that review!

Baby777 how are you?

1oF&T you are doing brilliantly. A week is not long at all. Enjoy those treats! Ooh that holiday sounds good!

Loopskig hey hun  oh bless your dh, unusual to hear frm a guy sort of comforting to know it does cross their minds too. Yeh I got my dh to go away for a boys campign ww/e and get sozzled.. He really needd it. Tho to be honest he hit the bottle the day fof EC hehe. Cant blame him. Yeh we could lift share 10F&T live pretty close I think so we could meet up with you & driv down if that makes the most sense.

Dates for a meet up - any of the dates you suggested suzy can work for me - taking into account loops cant do 21st. january is free so far  so Sat 7th/14th?  fridays & sundays are fine for me and unfortunately i dont hve a lot of work on so i can do some weekdays too. i am fine with a baby around but how does everyone feel? 

AFM - i had my 7 week 5 day scan yesterday and there is a heartbeat!!! I am So relieved. I had some spotting in week 5 so was quite worried. My gp was great and sent me to fetal health but I had a horrendous receptionist who kind of shrugged and said to me in a room full of heavily pregnant women that my fallopian tube wouldn’t burst till 7 weeks. Thankfully they found a gestational sac, but I got more spotting at the beginning of this week, so woke up at 4am on friday morning with fists clenched so tight lol. Such a relief to know all is ok. Have lost 3.5kgs thanks to all the nausea from metformin so bmi is now 17 which is the cut off for monitoring fetal growth.. So I am back to zita west in 2 weeks to check all is ok. When I don’t feel like throwing up I eat like mad, so hopefully weight will creep up. Am sure all will be fine. Still have insomnia … I did get 6 hours once this week & once three weeks ago.. But I am worn down by 3 months of an avg of 5 hour a night. But more importantly, George said I have a 95% chance now (8 weeks on Monday) Feeling much more positive now. I am v aware that we are all in different places on this journey so I will try not to witter too much about the pregnancy. I have been thinking of you all lots and regularly having a damn good cry for those who had BFN's and postponed tx. however, you are all PP's and I just know that you can get there and have a family and am very much here for you all.

My mum had a liver biopsy last week - not cancer - she has a clot in a portal vein and has had oesophageal varices which has caused some serious internal bleeding in the past. She is ok for now, but they need to figure out what is going on. She has a v complicated medical history (kidney transplant 42 years ago, not alcoholism ) so we are waiting for the results for that..22nd dec! its fairly likely there is some liver disease, just hoping its not too severe or advanced. She has been talking about a liver transplant, but I doubt she strong candidate. I have been so lucky to have a mum for so long and trying to think like a PP about it 

Anyway sorry that was a long afm post, really looking forward to chatting to u all xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ahh Baby, I would love you to be able to make it......how about if I promise to get a pumpkin vagazzle would that tempt you!? tee hee

Suzy - sorry you were worried! I wasn't AWOL for that long though!!!  Well, there is no holiday just yet, but as it stands I need to be back in work by Monday 8th Jan, so the earliest I could do would be the weekend after, but literally, I have NO PLANS after that (what happened to my life?) lol  Suzy you are more than welcome to stay at Chez 10F&T - hopefully the shower will be fixed by then lol

Loops - well, Northampton is just bloody great for me   or MK is cool too.  Evenings are not great for me due to my working patterns, even on my WFH days I have to be up early so its not great really.  Weekends are best for me as I don't tend to do much other than recover from the week at work!  Loops I'm going to add you now on **  

Its feeling like 14th weekend is a good one - Suzy - could you go away for a couple of days with DP then come over on Sat or Sun?  

Maybe lets not plan too much until the other ladies join us xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo - ahhh so glad that the scan was ok!! grrrr to the receptionist!!  Am sending you lots of   and hope that the app with George goes well, say hi to him from me tee hee.

xx


----------



## baby777

Hey PP's

It feels like the old days...a month or so ago...but feels like years. Great to be with familiar people again. This is great.

Loopskig, how are you Long time no speak!!!

Mungo, THATS GREAT NEWS XXXX Sorry I havent been in touch. Since the crap BFN i didn't really go on the forum any more and I think i was the first one to test so i missed out on a lot.

10 Fingers, You better start designing it then, since you put it like that i suppose i can pop over for a few days and stay at my mums and do a bit of shopping.....heheheh lol Make it purple and pink with a dash of silver lol.

DH is actually having a moan up now so I'm off for the night. I have been on the laptop for at least 4 hours.

Take care
love Baby777


----------



## loopskig

Give those peepers a rest Baby! PLEASE get your flights sorted - it would be such a shame if you had to miss out plus 10F&T will *HAVE * to do it then!


----------



## suzymc

i'm just popping in to say i will reply to all new replies in the morning
i just wanted to say that reading all your posts has brought tears to my eyes. It's so amazing to have you all back chatting in one place. I missed this i really did!!!!!!! i feel really emotional lol
ok i'll go get a grip now and catch you all in the 'morrow and i'll do some flight/driving research. I was thinking maybe Sunday the 15th (or possibly sat the 14th) but that's not defo (yet). i'll chat with DH (mark) and let you all know what he says. we can't really afford a swanky mini break anyways and we don't do cheap. lol. If my passport needs to be done by jan then it may have to be 3rd week jan. 10fingers suggested maybe a long lunch out. maybe we can follow that with something like bowling?
baby's right it feels like more than a month ago
much love 2 all....one very happy lady
suzy xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

HELLO LADIES!!! 

Firstly THANK YOU Suzy and Dizzi!!!

Secondly I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY TO BE HERE!!!!!!

Meeting sounds like a fab idea, long lunch and bowling sounds like an excellent plan. I can do any date in January except 28th/29th.

Well I have had one cancelled cycle and have delayed cycling as hospital messed me about and Christmas holidays for the staff got in the way he he.

I have just today started AF, whooooah!!!! Have left message with nurses at hospital so hopefully we can start this cycle. I have to start the pill tomorrow but prob wont hear from hospital until Mon so we better be starting this cycle otherwise I'll be stuck on the pill!!!! Please please Christmas still can't prevent me cycling 4 and a half weeks later (since last cycle).

I was sooo irritable last night, I knew I was coming on. Then tonight I got all humpy again with hubby. I was doing dinner and ironing while he was sitting and texting and ringing a few mates!!! Needless to say he helped after that. He did offer to help before I started ironing apparently!! Poor sod. I said still prepares you for TX he he.

So I should be dr on 16th fingers crossed!!!

Right enough from me.

Thank you again for being stars and thank you Dizzi and Suzy for arranging the post!!!!

Love to all

Ruth x x x


----------



## loopskig

Or Watford for easy transport links? There's def bowling type stuff central. Also similar at Milton Keynes, I don't really know Northampton.
Just ordered a curry & will watch the dancing til it arrives. A bit naughty but it is the weekend! Kig home & still just about able to string a sentence together. Much earlier than I expected although they got on it at 12 and aren't teenagers anymore!

Which one of you is Jane, surely not 10FT? I expected you to be a cardi-wearing hippy ;-) after all the mineral therapy stuff you come out with rather than a glammed up Starlet! Funny how we draw up a picture in our heads. It sure will be funny to meet up in person! 

Loops xx x


----------



## loopskig

Mungo, sorry to hear your concerns with your mum but am hoping for good news and relieved for you that worst fears didn't transpire xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Loops I am afraid to disappoint you if you were expecting a cardie wearing hippie!!! Erm, well I am actually wearing a cardie right now....


----------



## loopskig

Or Hemel Hemspted? Has a chavvy Leisure park close to J8 M1. 

Charlotte - easy to say I know but try not to look for a spike. As you say, there might not even be one. I've no idea about CM myself as have very rarely been aware of any change. I know some girls are really aware of that. If you can, just make sure you are bonking at least 2/3 times a weeotand see where it takes you. I never really feel confident dishing out advice as it clearly hasn't worked for me (yet!) so I'm not really qualified to comment on anyone else's situation. 

I think we are the opposite way round to Mr & Mrs Mc, my DH has told me if it doesn't work this month then he's putting us on DAILY detail for our 4th and last chance. I, on the other hand, could just do with an uninterrupted night's sleep and not to have to keep shaving my legs. Mr Kig doesn't realise that if we get our wish I'll be relieved that he need never come near me again! Poor chap

Loops xx


----------



## suzymc

Hellloooooooooooooo
OK i've done lots of Ryanair research and for me the following days are good
Saturday the 6th January (but that's a no no for 10fingersx'd)
Sunday the 15th January and possibly but i'd prefer it not to be Sunday the 22nd January

I think i'm leaning more towards Sunday the 15th as i can fly from our closest airport and it's only 27euros RETURN. I think DH can cope with just spending my birthday with me instead of the whole weekend. Otherwise i'm afraid i can't do a Saturday as the flight gets into Stansted at about 3pm. Unless anyone wants to do a satnight/sun day (14th/15th)? we could all stay in a travelodge or summit....?

but i can always do week days as i am self-employed but that's a no no for lots of us

mungo - so lovely to hear from you. i miss not knowing your news. Yeah! sod any docs that say anything negative. lol, glad you're up for a meet up too   Now although i loved hearing how you were doing there were a few things that confused me. but firstly YAY on the HB. woo. One hurdle.  are you saying you have a BMI of 17? that's light hun! why would your fallopian tube burst at week 7? sorry you're not sleeping well but YAY to a 95% chance now. massive    and   for your Mum.   all is well

10fingersx'd - well 24 hours is quite a long time for me and you....... haha! it would be nice to think of the shower being fixed by January. lol. any success today? and i am sure i'll be taking up your v kind offer, thank you xx

Ruth - lovely to hear from you   So did the AF turn up within a good time frame this month? I have everything crossed that your call back tomorrow is a go ahead call. please let us know. so that's another for meal and bowling then   

baby777 - you and your vegazzles..... lol. ah! memories   so you flying over then?

loops - why are you the opposite to me hun? DAILY OMG! Mr Mc would NEVER manage that..... haha! at the shaving your legs comment. i'm with you on that. I nearly spat my tea out when i read about you thinking of our 10fingers as a hippie...... yup she's our resident non stereotype lady   so if baby777 comes then we have to hold her to her vegazzle...... haha

the sooner we sort Jan out the better for me as then i can book my flights before the price goes up. we don't have to decide what we're doing yet, just which weekend is best for everyone.
It's looking like Northampton or MK..... unless that's too difficult for Lexi and Anna to get to?

anyways much love to all. Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hi pumpkins, I have a bit more time now so will post properly. 

It's just like the good old days, your away for half a day and there are 3 pages to catch up on! It's so good to be able to catch up with you all again. I felt like I lost my voice on the other thread, after the BFN I felt so down I didn't want to drag the newbie's down with my dark moods and there were so many it was so hard to keep up with everyone. I know with you ladies I can be myself, I share the most personal of information and also can tell you when I'm feeling pretty crappy, its sooooooo good to be back.  

Dizzi - thank you so much for setting this up xxx 
*
Charlotte* - I really hope you get some positive feedback at your next review. We've had 2 BFN's so far and no frosties on either cycle. Christmas in Gran Canaria sounds amazing, I think some time getting spoilt in the sun sounds just what you need.  I'm a bit jealous, could so do with holiday right now. I'm with you and Suzy on the ovulation tests, we used the Clearblue Fertility Monitor for a few months before the IVF, as my cycle can be quite long I had to use a full box each month, plus with never actually getting pregnant from using it I don't see the point anymore. 

*Suzy* - you did a great job getting us all back together again.  I'm hoping that our trying naturally really works out. Shopping never really worked out like it was meant to, I bought a leaving present for a friend at work and a red Christmas blanket with reindeers on for me!  That's all! Never managed to see Breaking Dawn either, my sister had already seen it and said it wasn't as good as the last one and a bit gruesome, we did see Arthur Christmas though which was lovely! 

*Baby* - it really sounds like we will be cycling at the same time, that's great, Suzy might not be far behind us either. My clinic normally let you start ASAP after the review, which as that is on the 19th Dec for me I'm just going to wait till me next AF after that and get going. If you can make it in January we will all get a vajazzle for you!!  

*10fingers* - I so sorry you didn't get you BFP pet,  it gets easier I promise, I cry less now, after my BFN I felt devastated, I had this lump in my throat that wouldn't go away but now I'm OK, I only cry now and again. It's so good that you're going to go to Zita West next year, I have started reading one of her books and I think that clinic will really suit you. I really hope it works for you. A holiday in the new year sounds great, we are cycling again in Jan and I think going to book a couple of weeks off around EC/ET time and then we can maybe book a little cottage in the lakes in feb to while away the 2ww! 

*Loops* - nice to speak to you again! Congrats to your brother but I can understand how your hubby feels, it's hard to watch people get pregnant by 'accident'. Were trying naturally at the moment too, Zita West booked helped me work out my window is 14 days long as my cycles can fluctuate between 28 and 35 days. The pressure of trying every couple of days is getting to us, doing it on demand isn't the most romantic . Barren no-hoper, oh god not another one!!! That's me, I feel like a barren dried up old bag! Oh god, reading your posts it like reading my mind, im with you on the leg shaving and 'not needing to come near me'! 

*Mungo* - that receptionist sounds like a right cow. I'm so pleased your scan went well. What a relief! You witter on about your pregnancy as much as you like, I can't speak for the other pumpkins but for me I need good luck stories so give me hope that this whole thing does actually work for some people. I really hope you Mum is OK, sending her lots of PP vibes!  

*Ruthie* - hi you, long time no speak. I'm so pleased AF has come and you will be getting going again in December, everything crossed for you for this time xxxxxx I wouldn't let it worry you getting humpy with hubby, I'm like that all the time with mine.   Ha ha

*Lexi* - were WAITING for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*AFM* - I'm starting to feel a bit more positive again, I'm sure getting us back up and running again has helped. I feel like I'm starting to get myself ready for another go. I'm even starting to think why the hell won't it happen, I can be one of the lucky few. I'm sure this thinking won't last long as I'm naturally a glass half empty girl. We're also looking into adoption, it's not something that I thought I would do, but the more we research the more exited I get about it. We have decided now that even if we are lucky enough to get preggers we would still look to adopt in the future to complete our family. Were trying to sell our house at the moment as we fancy a new start, not moving far but just something different, however selling houses really isn't easy at the moment. I also fancy getting myself into a position that if I can be a bit more mobile it will be easier job hunting, I have a horrible job with a pretty unpleasant manager, lovely to your face but stabs you in the back. At times I feel guilty for disliking her and other times I feel totally justified. I'm getting exited for Christmas, it totally love it. DH and I are doing bad taste xmas jumpers this year.  I have bought his, its mint, for your *********** I will post on Xmas day for you to have a look. Also if anybody else is on **, PM me and I can give you my full name. Well I'm off for now, lovely to be back with you all.

As to the meet up, i can do the 15th Jan, as with Suzy, the sooner the better we can get it arranged and i can book a train well in advance and try to get it a bit cheaper, as for me i can travel anywhere, everywhere seems far from the North so it makes no difference. If it can just be on a mainline if poss then it aavoids too many changes!

Lots of love Anna xxxxx (An old, dried up but fighting back PP)


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies,

YEY loving the new thread, Suzy you are an absolute star! 

I have literally just walked in from a girlie night in Manchester so will log on tonight and do personals as a lot to catch up and hubby whinging about me going straight on the lap top! 

Just a quickie re meet, I am defo having my op on the 30th Dec now so will need a couple of weeks recovery. Not sure when you're thinking Northampton ok for me, Anna if you get to Leeds hon i'll drive us 

Feels good to have us all back, missed you all xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

DH is making me go out for a walk along the sea front, now you may all say ah that sounds lovely, but no the beach has lost its sparkle for me after 5 years, it's just water and sand. There is a reason I am a fat 'barren' munter and that's because I hate exercise, walking in particular I find mind numbingly boring. I know some people love a brisk walk but I don't. I want to spend Sunday afternoon sitting on my immense behind stuffing my mouth with as many calorie and fat stuffed products as I can untill I either throw up or get the runs! If only he realised going out for a walk with a bad tempered old bag wasn't going to be fun.


----------



## baby777

Hi Pumpkins,

I spent an hour earlier writing a post and it disappeared. So here I go again....

*Anna -* My DH has also told me that I have to walk the dogs three times a day now and for double the time....ahhhhh!!!Poor little things wont even be able to walk that much!! Men are only great at making suggestions!!! I have to loose a stone for my TX, so i have about 6 weeks. I used to walk on the beach too, even got a house near the beach and I don't bother anymore also. As you say, when its there its just not that interesting anymore!!! My next TX should be on the 14th of Jan to start stimms. If AF doesn't mess it up by a few days. I hope I'm not the first one again!!!  I just had a funny vision of 15 ladies lining up outside a shop waiting to get pumpkin vegazzles...lol. I wish I could come but my TX is going to start around the 14th of Jan and I need to be in Athens a few days before to get a scan etc. Its also DH's birthday on the 14th. Long weekend hey!!

*Lexi -* Hope your OK.How have you been? Sounds like you had a nice evening. Hope everything goes well for your op and may 2012 bring us all new beginnings. xx

*Suzy -* I would love for 10Fingers to get a vegazzle but I can't come over as I will start my stimms on the 14th of Jan and I will probably have to be in Athens on the 11th to do scans and bloods before I start. I hope you all have a great time without me!!  

*Loopskig -* You have cracked me up twice today...1st regarding shaving legs and no more sex once the deed is done and 2nd regarding Jane being a cardy wearing hippy...lol I really would love to come just for 10fingers to get the vegazzle...heheh but I cant, I will be busy making babies (notice i said babies - as I want two). Cheeky sod ain't I lol

*Ruthie -* Sorry about your cancelled cycle and the hospital mess up. Theres always something isn't there?  Will you be on LP? If so, when will you start stimms? Jan? Just trying to figure out who will be cycling very close to me. 

*10Fingers -* Hey xxx You don't need me as an excuse you know, you can still get it done xxx lol Hope your feeling better today. Lets get ready to kick some IVF ass in 2012 xxx

AFM, well I'm just hungry all day long. Dieting is hard. How on earth am I suppose to loose weight and eat Brazil nuts and protein healthy food. I did 30 mins on the Wii and lost 137 calories and then I ate 6 Brazil nuts and put on 200...Ahhhh help me!! Cottage Cheese is really good. Low fat and very high proteins. Maybe i will eat it everyday with 10 glasses of water. lol

I'm so happy that we are all back together again.

Lots of Love
Baby777


----------



## suzymc

hey pumpkins...... i'm loving baby's crazy pumpkin pic...... fab!!! mine is well boring in comparison. i have pumpkin envy. 
Also i've had a sneak peak of Anna's xmas jumper. It's FAB..... yeah! she's nuts, lovely nuts mind you.

Soooooooo how many for the 15th January then?   is it a date? Lexi do you think/hope you'll be recovered by the 15th?

anna - anna anna anna..... if you even dare think you're fat then that must mean i am too. i'd say our double chins are about the same!! perhaps we can measure them in Jan? no perhaps not! i think i have lost my voice on the other thread. i don't even get thanked anymore   i'm feeling very unloved over there. Loving the sound of your blanket. is that for winter snuggling? for you and the blanket i mean, not you and DH. oh Poo to not seeing Breaking Dawn.... i'm still w a i t i n g.  Ooooooo loving your positive baby making thinking. Of course it can and it WILL be you too.   keep it up now. Your 'walk' story had me laughing out loud. 

lexi - i am sure you had gr8 fun but anyways i hope you had fun.....lol.  how come your op went from next week back to the end of December again? 

baby777 - how on earth did you get to AF starting on the 14th Jan hun? i'm really confused now. i thought you were expecting AF early Jan or early Feb? so that means you're going to be a whole 2 weeks ahead of me. i could have sworn we had worked out you'd be a few days after my late Jan AF. i think us two are living to confuse each other right now. lol I have just realised (thank you) that i am yet to go on the wii fit this weekend so i'm going on RIGHT NOW. I too am confused how we can loose weight eating so much protein BUT you don't need to really start on 45g-55g of protein a day until January. At the moment you just need embryo food. ok i need to google exactly what that means still.

OK off to do some jogging and stuff on the wii fit. Baby777 and i have a wii fit pact that i need to carry out today or else i'll be a total failure

Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxx  (a hopeful but not so hopeful pumpkin)


----------



## Annawb37

Walk - complete!

We argued for the first 20 mins about how unreasonable I thought it was for him to make me against my will! Then I felt guilty and had to apologise but without actually saying the word sorry, never say it out loud unless you mean it. We were out for about an hour so prob burned off a few hundred calories but made him buy me chips and cadburys snow bites so think that might more than cancel it out! 

Suzy - I am a proper chubby! I want so bad to be thin but am too lazy and hungry to do anything about it! Yea the blanket is for Christmas snuggling, for me, a hot water bottle and the cat!!! Don't worry pet we appreciate you xxxxxx

Baby - I never thought when we moved here that I would get bored of the beach but you do!  I need to loose about a stone too before we try again, but it's do hard and I get so hungry. I had a wii but sold it to buy an Xbox kinect, thought I would use that more as you don't need a controller, wrong I can't be a***d to do that either. Have joined a gym but don't go. Need to try as of tomorrow!!! Perhaps we can try and encourage eachother, I think my jan AF will be 10th jan so I'm hoping I can start next cycle just after.  Xxxxxxx

Right off to watch merlin from last night and jimmy Carr on DVD.

Love ya's xxxxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey,

*Suzy -* your confusing me now!!!  I was due on the 11th Jan but them my AF came late this month so my AF calendar is now predicting the 14th!!! As long as my December AF is on time then it will be on that day. If i go in Feb then I will have AF on the 8th. Don't forget i have shorter cycles from 24 - 28 days. Sometimes i have AF at the beginning of a month and again at the end!!! I have decided that i want to do it in January as i cannot wait till Feb. But if I'm still little miss piggy by new years then i may have to wait a bit. lol

It makes sense to start eating the good foods from now as the 90 days when the eggs are growing are the days they need the good stuff right!! Let me know what you find out. I will look it up too. The website myfitnesspal.com is really good as it shows you how much protein, fat, carbs and vits you have eaten each day.

*Anna -* Are you me?? Seriously, reading your post it was like i wrote it. Me and DH are exactly the same. lol mmm chips. I also want to be thin and also am too lazy and also am to hungry...lol Check out that site i mentioned above regarding weight loss. We can add each other as friends and help each other. Others are welcome also xxx When you say your due on the 10th of Jan does that mean your going to DR or do SP and start stimms on day 2?

Going to watch the rest of formula one now....Love Vettel...very fit

Luv
Baby777


----------



## Annawb37

Baby, my AF due on the 10th sp my clinic would have d-regging then. Do you go straight to stimms


----------



## Ruthie82

Wow this reminds me of the old days, you guys cn chat he he and I LOVE IT!!!

15th is looking good for me. If its Northampton or MK then I think I will have to stay over as it is a fair journey from me not sure yet where i will be in cycle yet either. 

For those ladies who asked I worked outs I will prob be stimming just after new year ish. I start pill tonight, then dr 16th, so should have scan just before New Year 29th/30th Dec (based on chart and last tx dates).

Baby - Yes LP are you on long too? When are you starting cycle?

I have been so hormonal this weekend. I think so many things are running through my head, just trying to get through each event and day then find myself telling myself off for wishing the days away!!! 

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

anna - oh don't be down on yourself hun. i'm too lazy and hungry aswell!! lol, anyways after seeing baby's wii fit post i've just done 30mins on it too and burnt off 98calories. the dancing round the loon games are the best as you burn calories even just trying to be in time. haha! oh i second never saying sorry unless you REALLY mean it! i've added 'really' to the equasion. 

baby777 - ok i've lost 1pound in the past week! i guess i'd have liked to have seen 2pounds but i have been a bit of a pig this week! wii fit age is 29 today though. I nearly died! now my 36th birthday is looming so i was pretty chuffed, not that they're the best tests in the world. My BMI is down by 0.32 !!!!   Ahhhhh i see. Maybe i was confused with thinking you were going for IVF at the start of your Feb AF. Your Feb AF would be just after my end of Jan AF!!!! So if you changed you could come to the UK and cycle just after me..... lol lol......     Oh yes. i agree with the good foods for eggs but i think that's more just fruit, veg and nuts rather than loads of protein. Zinc is very good for healthy embryos but i think there's enough in the 'conception' vitamins that are out there?! better check that. 

ruth - hey you! in relation to London in distance and direction whereabouts in the UK are you? glad 15th is looking good for you too. if you want to stay over my idea of cheap hotel sat night with meal and then doing something sunday may work for you too? 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx  (1pound lighter, for today!!!)


----------



## suzymc

p.s. we already have offically more pages of posts than the cycle buddies thread for Jan/Feb 2012...... in just 24 hours we've done this! lol, we sure can talk!!


----------



## baby777

*Suzy -* I haven't lost nothing yet. I'm going to have to push it up a gear and starve myself. I'm actually killing myself on the stupid thing. Its not fair 

I'm going to have to do my nutritionist diet. I actually loose a kilo a week approx. But its hard, very hard and very specific.

*Ruthie -* I'm on SP, stimms on approx 14th for about 2 weeks and then 2ww for me. We may be on stimms at similar times.

Baby777


----------



## suzymc

baby77 - i googled and protein is still important now for eggs. Of all of that i am on Coenzyme Q10, Royal jelly, protein & fish oil are the ones that are best for egg quality & the main thing for egg quality is coenzyme Q10. I'm going to get the Zita West vitamins i think as she seems to cover all bases. They're expensive but worth a try i think.....10fingers is doing us a vitamin spreadsheet soon   
i ran out of royal jelly vitamins today so must get some more in tomorrow!!!!
oh and don't you dare starve yourself. i may have lost 1pound by my clothes being lighter....lol.


----------



## baby777

Anna, sorry I didn't ignore you. I am on short protocol. so just stimms and no DR.

Baby777


----------



## baby777

Suzy,

Doesn't royal jelly contain vit A? I thought we were not supposed to have vit A. This is hard work!!

Baby777


----------



## mungoadams

10f&T thank u  fingers crossed, am sure next scan will be fine. Just have to keep eating hehe. Love the idea f a pumpkin vajazzle 

Hey baby77 thank u.  Lol yes my dh gets a bit fed up with my laptop use..am trying to limit it. Maybe protein shakes will help? But I think 6 brazil nuts is worth the 200 calories. Sounds maddening tho  loving your pumpkin too. 

Yay ruthie! Fingers crossed for dr on 16th! That would be fab. Glad to hear dh helped out. I am afraid I don’t even have an ironing pile lol. Tho I work from home so only need to iron work clothes twice a week.. And dh does his own! 

Loops 7 hours drinking is pretty impressive. My dh would be under the table by then  hope u enjoyed the curry. My favourite food… I went to india for 6 months, and put on weight. Haha. Not like everyone else I know who got ill ad came back a wraith. I can eat curry 4 times a week no problem. Yummm! Tho actually not at the mo .. Spicy food is off the menu right now.. Feel too sick. Yes v plsd about my scan. Fingers crossed for my mum. Who is a cardy wearing hippie sort of. She's a buddhist and I was brought up as one (not the orange robed kind) always very handy to say when I get someone with strong religious views trying to convert me 

Charlotte - loops is right really  esp I think if you have pcos rather than charting, trying to relax and have sex every 2 days is supposed to be best. Apprently accoring to zita west dp/dh should also be ejaculating ever 2 days even when we have af… ! I have to say we didn’t keep to that side of it.. But we didn’t get a natural bfp anyway so I aint one to talk. 

Suzy  yes importtant thing is a heart beat & 95% chance, wonderful news I am I so grateful for this chance. they thought I might have an ectopic at week 5 - well wanted to rule it out due  to pain on one side , brown spotting & pink discharge. So had to have a scan at fetal health to rule out an ectopic. But all ok now which is the important thing. Yep have got a bit too skinny cos of all the nausea with the metformin and hyperstimming. I have really tried  to eat, but in october I basically sung a chorus of ' I Will Survive before swallowing each mouthful to stop myself hurling. Wasn’t sick once tho so quite proud of that. I am VERY stubborn  eating for england during the day which is when I feel least sick & am sure my bmi will creep up. If doesn’t in 2 weeks I will have a phone consult with the nutritionist. Lol cant believe your dh let the fire go out again! Do your chimenys draw well? Guessing so I am sure you said you get it roaring no probs?! Maybe he needs a book?! Wel the orginal PPs appreciate you TONNES and TONNES. 

Anna oh thank you yes wasn’t too impressed. Thank heavens the midwife had more sense.  of course you can be the lucky one hun. You  are only 1 yr older than me & I am seeing myself as 34 yrs young. I am really determined every PP here can & will be a mum. There was part of me that was expecting a bfn if I am totally honest..but being a PP helped so much. Love the sound of the jumpers! Hope the walk wasn’t too bad 

Lexi hey! How was your girlie night? Is your op the salpingectomoy? I am really sorry I have lost track.. How are you doing?

Dates for meet up - oops sorry I am dong a film screening at my village cinema club on 21st doh! I have to be there really. You could all come to that lol  we are showing Super 8 the new Spielberg family film. Tho I guess watching a film is not the best way to chat hahaha.
If 14th or 15th is not good, 22nd would be ok.
Suzy is saying Sunday 15th which is good for me. 

Location well I am 6 miles  from northampton so I am biased. But happy to travel wherrever really. Accom if staying overnight -of course everyone is welcome.. Can kick my dh out and the real mungo (my dog) if needed. I have a double & a single  bed & 2 rooms spare and of course I am a designated driver now . Could also put a blow up bed in the lounge. Tho u will all have to bear in mind my house is not beautiful.. Bit of an 80's hangover we are saving to ditch & revamp. 

Activities - happy to have a meal & natter or 'do' something. Afternoon or overnight is good for me..  Be warned I will muck in on anything but I am v unsporty and REALLY BAD at bowling. Happily provide entertainment for others tho! Tho after 10 goes without a score I may sit it out and just chat  I am hoping our future children do not get my nerd genes haha.

Diet comment. Had 3 appts with Zita west nutritionists now. - there is deft a 90 day window for helping to build up your follicles. I was on a high protein diet from may to october. That was combined with being asked to go gluten free (supposedly antiinflammatory so good for my pcos); 2-4 portions of carotene rich food, 2 portions of leafy green veg, one handful nuts, 1 handful of seeds, plus a superfood supplement, 1 tbspn apimist + pollen (2 jars going free if anyone wants it.. Tho the one with pollen only suits some plpl), Dh was on 1 tbspn of organic tomatoe puree for prostate health & lots of red berries. Both max 5 units alcohol per week, no instant coffee, not too much tea, 2 ls of water.

Afm. haha not had sex for 6 weeks and not allowed any til 12 week scan, due to the spotting & bleeding. Not missing it much tho  I am shaving my legs for my acupuncturist! Heehe. She is a woman but still feel embarrassed lying there all hairy in my underwear. My boobs are quite big now so I can only wear my now off white comfy bra. Not a great look.  No decent exercise for me till 12 weeks either. Grr. Just the occasional dog walk. May join in some exercise pacts after that. Sounds like a good motivator! I have a yoga pregnancy and pregnancy mild aerobics dvd I cant wait to try..but not allowed. I have officially no muscle tone left! 

Am not n **.. I think I will join.. End up sneaking on dh's to look at what my mates are upto which is plain sily. Een avoiding it as I think working from home I could get addicted. But I will prob wait to 12 week scan.. Sounds sily but IVF and now cross fingers this pregnancy takes up so much mental space.. Its difficult to fill old m8s in on my life without launching into the whole thing. My MiL said oh you cant go in hiding till  12 weeks. Err yes I can!!!!


----------



## suzymc

baby777 - re. Vit A being bad! & it's in royal jelly? oh! there's LOADS about royal jelly being good for embryo quality and it's mostly on IVF websites. I need to do more research. Maybe i don't need to buy more? oh this is all so confusing........ lol

mungo - wow! epic post hunny.    thanks for un-confusing (made up word i'm sure) me and i hope food becomes your friend again soon. have you tried googling which foods are best to eat when you're feeling sick? mind you i'm sure your possible phonecall in 2 weeks will provide u with that sort of info. i'm feeling less ignored today. lol. yeah! the fire does draw well. we got it all fixed earlier on this year to make sure it did. sometimes if we don't empty the tray then there isn't enough air in the fire. that may be todays 'issue' lol. it does take over our lives though! YES you NEED to join **  LOL @ you and your bowling lack of expertise..... maybe not bowling for you then! how far away do you live from 10fingers? thanks so much for all your nutrition advice. i shall be adding that to all my accumulated knowledge  although i will need to google what you mean by some of the things though, lol. eek! at no sex still...... blimey!!!! i am scared by that as Zita also recommends no sex until 12 weeks doesn't she!!! don't know how i feel about that BUT if a doctor says no sex then i/we will listen!

So it's still looking good for the 15th!? we need to do a list of names with who is ok for the 15th or not! & who is ok for somewhere in Northampton or MK (or surrounding M1 corridor)

we had chicken satay skewers with brown fried rice with 2 of our lovely chickens eggs for tea with extra satay for me   i think this qualifies as a balanced embryo making day........

much love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

OK Vitamin A - for baby777 and anyone else who read the post about Royal Jelly
it seems Vit A is OK for us.

http://fertility.amuchbetterway.com/vitamin-an-essential-fertility-vitamin/

& i found this from an IVF web page
Vitamin A, C, E, are potent in the digestive tract and continue their action in the blood and around cell membranes. They are antioxidants and help to limit damage by pollutants. An excess of vitamin A however can cause birth defects, so the recommended daily dosage is under 3000 IU

So i will get some more Royal Jelly but i'm not going to take any vit A other than that (just to be safe)

Also Mungo (or anyone else) if i take Zita's Vital DHA & Vitafem i would be having 260ug (473% of RDA) of Selenium a day. Did you have brazil nuts too? i'm just wondering if i should bother as her vitamins contain so much Selenium anyway? thanks

xx


----------



## Annawb37

I'm so confused with all the talk of supplements. I only take folic acid! Can someone advise me of something quick and easy that covers everything??


----------



## Lexi2011

Good evening girlies, 

I love this thread already ;-) have managed to sneak onto the laptop and read back on all your posts. Don't men just irritate you sometimes ;-)

I know it seems most of you can do the 15th Jan but unfortunately I cant do that day as its Jonny's b'day :-( But go ahead without me as its going to be so difficult to work out a date when we can all do. I will be gutted to miss it but don't think even I can get out of that one!

Sounds like some of you are already gearing up for treatment in Jan so its fab we can support each other through this new thread, great idea from our lovely Suzy ;-) 

Anyway quick update from me on my situation, I am having salpingectomy (tube removal) on the 30th December then will start round 2 of IVF in March / April next year. Not sure where yet, looking at Zita West or Care. I intend to spend December having fun, lots of nights out planned and a lovely family Christmas then back to operation health kick in January. 

I will do personals tomorrow night as I've burnt my hand cooking dinner so killing me to type  

Much love xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

So much to say but in a bit of a rush so this link will have to do for now:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Pretty comprehensive I thought. We'd been doing Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception tabs (his & hers). Very similar to ZW I think and cheaper but I still found them to be a bit of a rip off. Got through 3 months worth and have gone back to standard folic acid now. Kig has been taking one single multi vit tab for years and there are loads in the cupboard so I've just recently added that to my folic too. That'll do me for now but I might up it if not preggers with my clomid and truly facing proper IVF which will prob be July.

I have got a pass out for the 15th in Northampton. *Mungo*, don't worry I am likewise ****e at bowling.
So sorry to think *Lexi * won't be able to make it. You will be very much missed but prob not worth the row to miss hubby birthday to go bowling with a bunch of strangers! *Anna * if you can make it to Leicester we can do the last leg together and you're welcome to stay at mine. Anyone else also welcome but think not geographically justified.

More later/tomorrow/who knows when! I'll make this apology once and then I reckon we're comfortable with one another not to worry...
We're all too gobby so the thread moves fast. I can't promise to always do full personals but will hopefully always respond to direct questions. Sorry if there are some quick and to the point messages. I hope you know how much I love you all and think you are really smashing. Aha the smashing Pumpkins, geddit!?

*Suzy * - re: opposites, You said Mark couldn't hack a permanent bonkfest. Kig could but I am could take it or leave it! 
Re: vegazzle, are you spelling it wrong on purpose? If so very funny. If not even funnier (veg-azzle, VEG, vegetable ie. pumpkin) I am ON FIRE with the wise cracks tonight ladies!

*Baby * - TWO babes seriously? I can absolutely see the appeal of not having to go through all this bullsh!t again but you'd better have one helluva support network and VERY helpful partner!

You guys rock, good night! 
Loops xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(So much for a quick one line post!)


----------



## Whirl

Hi Guys

OMG I go away for a weekend and then find out we are all meeting up! How exciting!  Thank you so much Suzy for setting up this thread, its great and really lovely to hear from everyone as the last PP thread was getting a bit much to go through.  I'm def up for meeting up and can do any date as don't have anything much planned, although it does need to be a weekend if poss.

Good luck to everyone trying naturally.  I know that when the doctors say its impossible it feels hard to try, but I have heard so many success stories from my acupuncturist and also other ff threads I have been on.  Although I don't have pcos I do have quite irregular periods, and the only way I could tell I was close to ovulating was through cm.  Although in our case it was not doing much good as there weren't any sperm about to actually meet the egg!

Anna and Suzy I too struggle with weightloss.  I did power walking before tx and managed to get by BMI down from 30 to 29.8.  I think I put it all back on as soon as I started tx though.  My problem is I love food and also comfort eat when I'm stressed.  

Lexi its really good to hear from you I had missed you on the other thread.  Good luck for the operation on 30th Dec.  At least you will be able to eat what you want on Christmas.  Really sorry you can't make it in Jan but hopefully we can make it a more regular thing.  How is your puppy?  My one cat is ok, but needs a lot more attention now that max has gone.

Anna when are you thinking of doing the next treatment?  I work in adoption, and if that is something you do want to consider in the future I will be happy to chat to you about it.  I know that I am so lucky to be where I am right now, but realistically I think that we may adopt at some point in the future if we want siblings.

Mungo so glad your scan went well.  Doctors and medical people in general can be a nightmare sometimes can't they?  I think that all the specialists I have seen have been great but have been really dissapointed with my gp surgery.  I too am rubbish at bowling!  Happy to have a go but will need the barriers up at the sides!  Sorry to hear about your mum I really hope things work out.

Ruth thats great you can start in the new year.  I totally understand wishing the time away, and hope it comes quickly for you.

Loops its great to hear from you again, have fun with the daily  !  I have to say that I'm a little jealous as like Mungo its off the cards for me until 12 weeks, and I'm starting to get a bit desparate!  My dh has a very low sp and motility, so whilst we were having treatment even though I wasn't feeling up to it he was still having to help himself out every few days to ensure best quality sperm!

10fingers, it depends on the type of cardie as to whether it makes you a hippie!  How are you doing now?

Hi to Charlotte and Baby, sorry I can't go back any further to look at posts, but its lovely to be in touch with you again.  Baby where abouts are you in Cyprus?  We went to north cyprus for our honeymoon.

AFM I'm good, to my relief had our first scan on Friday and saw a heartbeat.  Like mungo I also feel sick some days, but unfortunately I don't have the issue with weightgain, I look at food and somehow inhale the calories.

At the moment my nan is in hospital after having a fall (that's where I went this weekend) and my mum is waiting for an operation to remove a lump and her ovaries.  Its scaring me a bit as we won't know if its cancer until after they have operated.  So I'm just really busy with family stuff at the moment.

Lovely to catch up with you all!

Love whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - I am Kent, near Bromley. I know what you mean re weight loss, although Wii Fit does help make you feel better when your Wii fit age is younger than your age!! In the summer I exercised everyday for 30-50 minutes for 4 weeks and lost sweet F all!!!! I think it must have turned to muscle   Now I just try not to eat after dinner during the week or if I do its nuts or fruit or yogurt and hubby and I have started dancing once a week. I am not stressing about my weight as much as it hasn't helped me for the past 15 years!!! I want to weigh myself but am to scared!

Wow 10 fingers good on you re spreadsheet I think when I posted list of vitamins on pumpkin post I scared everyone! I can show you list of vits I have if it helps you compile list

Baby, I will keep you posted would be lovely to have a buddy during same phase of tx: Still waiting for hospital to call back hopefully today, started the pill yesterday.

Mungo - Thank you and glad to here you are doing what is right for you and bubba right now, keep up the good work. Reading about your diet has made me think again if I should change anything. Ginger is good for sickness, ginger tea? 

Anna you and I both re vits, I was on 17 vitamins but have cut right down, now take pregnacare multi vit, folic acid, co enzymes Q10, omega 3 fish oil, iron and vit c, zinc and selenium but will finish box then replace with brazil nuts only. Oh and L'argeine (spelt wrong)

Loopskig - Ha ha with the spashing pumpkin!!

Whirl - So glad scan went well on Fri

Is there any foods apart from brazil nuts I should consider taking? What part of tx is brazils ok to take from and to?

Glad we have a date 15th, and as someone else said I am sure we will be planning many more in the future for those who cannot make 15th

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Me again,

Can anyone recommend a fertility relaxation CD reasonably priced. I have brought some relaxation Cd's before with people with really annoying voices so that would be a no no as you can't relax with that!!

How is everyone looking for Christmas, ready? What are your plans?

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruth - Have you got the Zita ones? Happy to send you them as i've got mine on my ipod now - personally I find them a bit annoying after a while ;-)
Or I listen to one when I had accupuncture - http://www.anjionline.com/ - An American lady and used to really chill me out, I am not a fan of the American accent but found her to be really good.

So gutted about the 15th, seriously thinking of arranging soemthing for DH with his friends so I can come x


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - If it is going to be 14th and 15th then could you make eve of 15th meet up? If I could get copies that would be good Hun, I will look at website when recharge laptop battery it is about to die. Thank you so much. 

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruth, PM me your address and i'll post you them. I bought them both - 3 CD's in total and they are all the same!!


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hi ladies,

How lovely to find you all still here. The lovely 10f&t's invited me so I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm still feeling a little 'raw'. I only got my official BFN today. I knew it was going to happen after bleeding so heavily on Friday but because it stopped again on Saturday a little part of me was secretly hoping. Ho hum  

Anna I'm confused talking about supplements too. I have been taking for the last year Pregnacare pregnancy vitamins. If you look on the box it contains the same as the Pregnacare conception but is a lot cheaper. Last time I got mine they were 3 for £10 in Asda. If nothing else I've not had a cold all year   Anything else I'm missing I will have to learn from wise lovelies.

Also just read all 5 pages briefly so excuse me not remembering who was talking about Clearblue ovulation sticks but they are so much cheaper on Amazon. £28 for 20 tests making them £1.40 each. A lot cheaper than Boots and even cheaper than ivf   Amazon is good for the Clearblue digital pregnancy tests too. Hope this helps.

Well I'm going to lick my wounds for a while and maybe have a month trying au naturel using ovulation sticks, preseed and softcups.... the latter being good for a laugh if nothing else!! Will then re think trying ivf again but its going to take all our savings and means we can't get married. But I so want to be a mum and time is running out! 

I'd love to join in your meeting up but I'm way up in sunny Blackpool so may be a bit far for me but never say never. 
Big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hooray nice to see you Trolleydolly! If Anna can make it from the end of the earth you have no excuse. There's a bed at the Kiggell halfway house if you need it xx

Anyone got anything interesting to tell me about egg share? I intend to and know only really that there are some additional selection criteria and you half your eggs go to recipient. I know there are plenty of boards here which I'll check out properly when the time comes but always nicer to learn from a friend. Are success rates affected seeing as they are giving you drugs for an additional purpose?

AFM, I'm off to google softcups?!...
Loops xx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

Hope your all having a nice day.

*Loopskig -* Interesting link you gave us. When i have 4 hours spare I will read it. I took a glance and got scared!!! I think its me spelling vegazzle (heheh) wrong. Sorry I mean VAgazzle....hehehe. I must of rubbod off on poor Suzy and she got the blame. I say I would like twins as we only have 2 vials of sperm left and if we need more than DH has to have an op and its very hard recovery. My Gran had 12 children, I'm sure i can manage with 2, don't forget I'm Greek. The whole family likes to but in!!! Lol

*Whirl -* its nice to chat with you again. I am in south Cyprus, the Greek side. Did you enjoy your honeymoon? It can get very hot over here. It must of been amazing for you on Friday xxx Sorry about your Nan and I hope everything goes well with your mum. I hope they both get better soon and try not to worry, I know easier said than done!!

*Ruthie -* Yes let me know your dates when you know. I have started eating a few Brazil's, cashews and some dried fruit every night. But only a handfull of the lot. Not sure if it helps but eggs take 90 days to grow so I'm trying to help them as much as I can. I think that if i believe it will work than it will!! Placebo effect!! lol

*Lexi -* I'm gutted too. I would love to go to the meet up fun party thingy. 

*Trolley -* Good luck with trying naturally. xxx

*Anna -* How are you today Don't know much about the Vits!!! Let me know what you find out as I'm crap and always getting one thing confused with an other!!! lol

*Suzy -* How are you today? When are you going to test? Lots of love and kisses xxx

Afm...IM HUNGRY...FOR A CHANGE!

Love little miss piggy Baby777


----------



## Trolleydolly

Loopskig - below, copied from another site

Softcup fertility success stories are now so commonplace that Instead has filed for FDA clearance to officially market the Softcups as a conception aid.

Better yet, Softcups are "body friendly and body safe." They have been tested for biocompatibility and are hypoallergenic. In the over ten years that the product has been on the market, there have been no reported incidences of Toxic Shock Syndrome. Instead Softcups are made entirely of hypoallergenic, non-toxic, non-irritating, non-absorbent materials that have been used for more than 20 years in the health care profession. And the Softcups have no irritating latex.

The Softcup by Instead was originally designed as an innovative "no strings" and "no wings" alternative to traditional forms of feminine protection. Yet, it was the trying-to-conceive community who first used the Softcup as a preconception fertility aid.

According to Instead, the makers of the Softcup, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples were "seeking a simple and affordable option before going to more extreme treatments. [These couples] discovered that the Softcup could be inserted immediately after intercourse to promote conception - and they had amazing success stories to prove it."

As a fertility aid, the rationale behind the Softcup is simple: Following lovemaking, the Softcup is used as a reservoir to hold semen and sperm close to the cervix. The cervix is the channel that sperm must pass through to reach the uterus and fertilize the egg. Thus, the Softcup may work as a fertility aid by helping pool sperm around the cervix.

Hope this helps  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby777

Forgot to mention...We should all eat Chard...Just had some for lunch....Yummy!!
http://www.everynutrient.com/healthbenefitsofchard.html


----------



## loopskig

Trolley - looks 'interesting'! I'd say let us know how you get on but am not sure I want to know!

So I made this and have put it in the top post on page 2 so we can keep tabs on one another. Our very own HoF! Sincerest apols for any errors. Those with a *I think are in so far for Northampton Bowling Sunday 15 January...



*Positive Pumpkin History What next? And if that doesn't work? Important dates*
*Ruthie (Kent) 2 tx canx IVF Jan '12 IT WILL  DR 16/12
*Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3 Jan 2012 IT WILL  (Adoption?) Follow up 19/12 AF due 10/01
Baby (Cyprus) 'His' fault ICSI Athens Jan 2012 IT WILL  AF due 14/01
Trolleydolley (B'pool) 'His' fault / Age? IVF 2012? IT WILL 
Lexi (Leeds) Messed up Tubes IVF#2 Apr/May 2012 IT WILL  Salpingectomy 30/12
*10F&T (N'ton) Blocked Tube IVF#2 ZW May 2012 IT WILL 
*SuzyMc (France) Fibroids A miracle  IVF#2 SP Feb 2012 Birthday 13/01!
*Loops (Leic) Mystery Anovulation Clomid Nov & Dec  IVF/ICSI July 2012 UTD 11/12
Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo A miracle  IVF 
*Whirl (Cov) Bit of both  due July 2012 IT DID! 12wk Scan?
Mungo (Kettering) PCOS  due July 2012 IT DID! 12wk Scan? Mum's result 22/12
Gemini (Oxford) Not joined us yet
Katie (SW) Not joined us yet  due July 2012 IT DID!


----------



## loopskig

PS. Suzy, I know exactly what you mean about lack of mainstream appreciation. It certainly feels a bit rubbish to be ignored when you are trying to be supportive and maintain the positive outlook of the group. BUT do try to make excuses if you can and consider that all of us are going through a lot and sometimes being a bit self-centred is the best way of coping. Its almost as if us old folks are typing in invisible ink over there. If you want to be admired, appreciated, hugged and squeezed you know where you are best off my beauty.

Oi! you gorgeous lot, get on the inside of this  

Loops xxx


----------



## Whirl

I'm in for bowling in Northampton too!

Loops thanks for doing the Hall of Fame, its great to see what everyone is up to.

Baby I loved cyprus, we went 2 years ago in November so the temperature was just about right. My favourite thing was the food though, no wonder you have trouble with eating! I couln't stay away from the kebabs. Am trying really hard not to worry about family stuff, easier said than done but I know its really important to stay calm.

Trolley so sorry to hear about your bfn, I hope you manage to have some fun trying naturally for a bit!

In terms of vitamins, I used the pregnacare ones. However, as the main issue was mf for us, dh took menevit which is an australian brand, recommeded by our acupuncturist. They are expensive (£45 for 90 plus postage), and although they did not increase numbers of sperm (on the day of transfer he had less than 1ml, all his readings were about the 1ml mark apart from a rogue 3ml), they increased motility from 0.1% to between 10 and 17%. *baby and trolley* maybe they will be useful in your cases?

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

Hello gorgeous ladies

I've been so AWOL today i think baby777 thought i'd fallen off the face of the earth! i am alive and well. It was a long day and we were out for most of it. We had lots to do and lots to sort but everything has gone to plan and that makes a change.
Right now for replies 

anna - i currently take Pregnacare. Of all the preconception vitamins i think this is the best value for money. I also supplement it with Co-enzyme and royal jelly as these help create 'better' eggs. I want to up my Zinc though so i think i'm going to get the Zita West DHA vitamins and the Vitafem as these have lots of Zinc and many other good for us stuff. they are very pricey though so i'm setting a limit of 6months and if they don't make any change in that time i'm going back to pregnacare. 

lexi - well maybe we can go with my idea of meeting saturday night and going for a meal? staying in a travelodge and then those that want to stay on could do something on the Sunday too? my flight would get into Stansted at about 4pmish on the Sat..... it's my b'day on the friday 13th... when i was 13 i was 13 on Friday the 13th!! eek! Nurture and Care in Nottingham are both supposed to be very good....ginger fairy and lollipops both got a BFP from the same place and it was one of the two in Nott. do you want me to check which as Nottingham is not too far for you. and of course we already have a Zita West success with the lovely Mungo   i hope your hand is better now!   

loops - i will just blame baby for spelling it 'vegazzle' and that i just copied her........ but pumpkin vagazzle is very apt so i think vegazzle may stick. lol. with egg share you will have your tx delayed whilst they test you for STD's. Also you have to be considered to have 'good' eggs. There is an age limit but i think you may be young enough. i don't know about success rates. it's lovely of you to consider it though, also i love our own HOF  do you want me to put it in my first post on page 1? i feel less ignored now. it was just one of those days.....

whirl - hey you   Yay you can meet up too. so i presume the 15th is good with you too? or 14theve 15th day? So sorry to hear about your Nan and your Mum. I have everything tightly crossed for your Mum.   
Also that's great news about your scan

ruth - they all say we should exercise to loose weight..... after your story it sounds like utter tosh! maybe they all just say that so we buy wii fits. Ah! yes Kent is a bit South..... you got London in the way   we defo need to make it worth your drive. what sort of dancing are you and hubby doing? i wish mine danced, i LOVE dancing. Brazil nuts are good from now and until implantation really (but not too many and not every day). Broccoli is very good, also lots of protein. would you like me to email you my IVF meal plan that i put together?

trolleydolly - hey there   lovely to see you (so to speak). I always enjoyed chatting to you on the PP thread. I am so sorry you didn't get pregnant. It proper sucks big time this rollercoaster ride that we're all on. I pray you have a great and successful 2012! massive   for you. we too are using ovulation tests and next month we will be using soft cups. i have some in my cupboard and kicked myself for not remembering them this month. i found an article that says in a group of couples with infertility they were all asked to use a softcup and i can't remember the exact percentage but it was something like 53% got pregnant!!! hey Blackpool isn't too far..... i'm coming from sunny France 

10fingers - we miss you.........

baby777 - chard! yuk! really. do i really have to? my AF will probably turn up before i test! i have just bought 3 cheapo ones in though which measure at just 20hgc. I'm sick of wasting clearblues and first responses on BFN's. 

not much news for me today. knicker watching like a loon in the slim hope of implantation bleeding.... but nothing nada. i don't feel pregnant and AF is due 1 week today. 
So am i safe to book my flights for the weekend of the 15th January? if so i'll break the news to Mr Mc

much love 2 all. Suzy xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Book 'em up Suzy - ask permission after!
You can copy the HoF if you like but its a bit of a fanny about to align. I thought if I update the one at top of page 2 and we all know where to look for it that would suit. I nearly put in an extra column and gave us all titles (Mrs McMotivator, Cardi-Wearer, Resident Comedian you know who you are) but couldn't do one for us all so gave up.
I'm pm'ing you for the meal planner please.

So it sounds like soft cups are the way forward! But seriously girls, urgh!

If there is fun to be had in Northants on Sat and Sunday there's no chance I'm missing out even if I have to yo yo up and down the M1 like a tart's knickers (or my own currently!  ) Probably a bit extravagant of me to travelodge it when its so close to home.

TTFN,
Loops xx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

I just had the most boring meeting of my life. Old village men complaining to the municipality about our village. I was the only woman and i felt weired!!! Not that i care but the were so old and greasy looking!!! Yuck! This is the crap we have to do in Cyprus if we want a road or street light etc...yes its really like that!!

*Loopskig -* I really really really like the idea of titles and i think you should do it. It will be a laugh!!! Go on do it!!! Loving the new table of info, perfectly aligned also. Nice one.

*Suzy -* I find it strange when your not around! I went back to the chemist today and looked at the organic Royal Jelly and it does include Vit A but as you have researched and its OK i think i will start taking it. I was going to until i saw the vit A thing and got scared!! Thanks for the link though, very useful. It makes sense to use the cheap ones especially with all the costs we have with IVF & meds. Chard is really nice. Doesn't any one like it? Boil it and add olive oil, lemon and salt...Yum!! Loops is right, just book it and tell him after!!! lol I am still being ignored by the way  
*Whirl -* There are a lot of healthy Greek dishes actually but I don't bother with them that much. Kebabs are yummy.

Off to walk my doggies now.

Luv ya

Baby777 (cockney is coming out tonight ladies)


----------



## loopskig

Cor blimey Baby! Thanks for the chard recommendation. Will give it a try. I have had it but never purchased and cooked myself.

Thanks so much for the planner Suzy. This is also OK for TTC naturally as well as IVF right?

Whirl, not sure what your route is to Northampton but if you're coming down M69 we could go together? I'm only about a mile from J21 M1. All in the interests of saving the planet what! xx

I am going to have to limit this I think girls. I get a notification when someone posts so will have to start ignoring those and just coming online once a day at the most else never mind infertility stopping me getting pregnant, Mr Kig will dump me for not having done any housework/walked the dog etc. I am not sure the excuse of my lovely Pumpkins will go down very well.

Loops xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Whirl, ignore me I am an idiot. What do you mean you knew that! Got my motorways muddled. Could intersect you at J19, 18 or Watford Gap services but not too much use I think. 

ALL - Basically, I live near J21 Leicester. I can drive or am happy to be a passenger or go on a train. I have bed space for anyone that wants it on Sat or Sunday night (or both). If anyone wants to travel to Northampton together please tell me what the best plan is. Clearly my strengths lie more in table alignment and housework avoidance.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

loops - yes soft cups..... got to keep the swimmers up there for as long as poss. the trick is putting them in without making all the swimmers come out. yes yuk BUT!!!! u can't argue with this research  ......... i'll leave you to fanny about with the HOF on page 2. if we all know it's there then it doesn't matter where it is! lol at you trying to come up with funny names for us all. i like mine   if it is Northants then i have the offer of a bed at the lovely 10fingers so i hope i won't need a travelodge bed anyways. i was just thinking it of a good idea for some. travelodge extravagant though? you serious hun! they're like £15 a night!!!!!! yes meal plan is good for TTC too as it's all stuff for creating good eggs & healthy womb. i've not over done the protein too much. although if you want to make sure you're not over doing it perhaps don't have as much milk as i do. 

baby777 - lol, it's like i'm around so much that when i'm not it's easy to worry. haha! i'd go for Royal Jelly. it is great for egg quality and i couldn't find anything bad about vit A. what about Co-enzyme Q10? can i persuade you on that too? I hate chard! isn't it like dirty spinach or am i confused? oh i'm booking it before i tell him. he's used to me announcing that i'm off to spend the weekend with a load of ladies i chat to on the internet. i've done it before   odd she's still not messaged you back!!!!!! hmph! she obviously just doesn't get why you want to hear from her! do you want me to message her to explain?

luffs 2 all
a hungry Suzy xxx


----------



## baby777

Dirty Spinach HAHAHAHAH!!! 

Yes it is but it helps to wash it first!!!! lol


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Helllllooooo PPs!

Firstly, can I say I'm SO sorry, esp to McSuzy, as my head is so far up my **** at the moment that I don't seem to have time to do everything I need to be doing, including replying to lovely PMs and emails! I'm so sorry!  I'll get my miserable AFM out of the way to start, then the only way is up!!

Basically, I am in very weird place at the moment!  Still very teary at the slightest thing and spend a lot of time feeling depressed about going to work, then it being ok when I get there, but I still feel sad each night/morning.....housework isn't happening so the house is a tip and I spend a lot of time upset about it rather than doing anything about it....we have a shower 'situation' which means I am up at 5.30am running a bath washing my hair with a jug which is also making me sad .... we are now in the 'window of opportunity' and had BMS for the first time since pre IVF and I ended up in tears after feeling SOOO emotional and I'm thinking WTF is wrong with me?!....we are trying to book a get-away-from-it-all-have-lots-of-sex-and-booze holiday over NY and cannot find anything which we can justify with IVF costs coming up......we are currently at deadlock and I am getting very sick of spending every waking moment searching for one (part of the reason for PP neglection!).  Now, if I was you reading this I would probably be thinking GET A GRIP but I just cannot shake this horrible depression like feeling I have it is HORRIBLE!!   

I will try my best to come on here once a day, but please don't shout if I can't..... 

So.....

Vits spreadsheet - I still intend to do this, but the above probably explains why this was unsuccessful at the weekend.  I am working from home tomorrow and hope to finish at 4pm so I will make a start on it, promise x

Meet up - I am fine all that weekend, and obv as its Northampton its cracking for me! Don't get too excited though ladies, its not exactly the centre of the universe! I only ever go there to go to the cinema, but there is a leisure complex called sixfields that has bowling and lots of chain restaurants like Frankie and Bennies, Bella Pasta and the like, so a bowling lunch thing would work well there.  Its easily accessed from junction 16, Northampton West and I think is signposted after about 3 miles off that road.

Lexi - my dear, I do hope you can make it, it would be so lovely to meet you properly xx

Loops - loving the humour!  Stirling work on the new HOF - can I just be Hippie please?  

Whirl - great to see you on here  Sorry to hear about your nan and your mum - sending you massive  

Ruthie - hey lady, how you doing?  Your vits list would be fab if you don't mind x

Trolley - yay so glad you arrived  I would have missed you x  I think I need softcups after that sales pitch  

Baby - I think it was ME who was wrong on the VEGAZZLE spelling tee hee!!!

Suzyyyyyyyyyy - sorrry again for being so rubbish my dear, I am so sorry.  Glad you've had a productive day xx  I think book the flights, its a pretty certain arrangement it seems. How many nights would you want to stay hun? x

Catch you all tomorrow my lovelies, off to try and have another holiday convo with my gorgeous but utterly frustrating blokey x


----------



## suzymc

baby777  - i'm happy i got the food stuff right.....  still not gonna eat it though, lol

10fingers - oh sweetheart   i'm sorry you're having such a rubbish time of it all at the moment. Don't feel bad about being away or not sending emails out (i can still miss you though, lol) xxxx  Now you know what i said about housework. Try hun. happy house happy mind. I need to get you out into a brighter side of life. I pray you find a holiday break soon. How about just good old Tenerife or somewhere less far a field? Barcelona? Venice? Sicilly? AND you know how depressed i am for you and your 'bath/shower' situation. Things have got to turn around soon. I will book my flights as soon as we know if the caravan/car is defo sold. Otherwise i'll book it this weekend. I'll then let you know about which nights (thank you again). Are Mondays an early start at work or does it change? massive   for you being so upset after BMS. I wish i could come over and just sit with you for awhile to help you feel better. xxxxxxxx


anyways have a lovely great day ladies........that includes you 10fingers xxxxx
Much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## baby777

*10Fingers* - I'm so sorry your feeling crappy and I do promise that you will feel better, it just takes a bit of time. Feel free to cry, scream and shout if it helps. Get all of the sadness and anger out. Don't forget you still have a load of hormones in you and you need at least a month to be back to normal. Thats why your upside down at the moment. I was very strange after and it took me about a month to get better symptom wise. I still have a very spotty chin and it has been 6 weeks now. I was crying and moody and then angry along with really itchy hands like xma, bloated and felt fat with big bruises on my belly

I think that cleaning will actually help you. I was exactly the same and didn't do much until DH started to do it and then i cried because i felt guilty for him and i did it and then i actually felt better. My house was nice and tidy and i felt relaxed and calm. It really helps an also can help relieve anger.

I am not thinking get a grip at all....I'm thinking I know EXACTLY what you are going through! Its like nothing matters and nothing is interesting or exciting. Everything is dull and empty!! You will feel better, I promise. I am great now. You just need time to feel sad and then slowly work it out in your head and come to terms with it. Then you will feel good and be ready for your new exciting Zita West journey. xxx

If you need anything please let us know.
Love Baby777
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey,

Morning Suzy. How are you feeling today?

I had the worst night ever last night. Really bad dreams. The first one was that my dog got attacked my my neighbours dog and it was dead and i kept driving around trying to find a vet and by the time i did he was dead. I was crying so much in my sleep. I'm nearly crying now thinking about it.     . Then i had another and this was very strange. That I went to Athens to see my doc and then I ended up meeting his wife who was really nice and she was on my flight back....don't know where!!! We got chatting and friendly and then while we were on the flight we could see a van floating towards us and then far behind an RAC truck which had obviously lost the van as it was flying towards us and then it hit us and i grabbed my belt and got into crash position, we were going down fast and then I woke up. I wanted to go back to the dream to see if i was alive but it was over. What a night.

Baby777


----------



## suzymc

i totally second what baby777 has just said to 10fingers. 

baby777 - i'm good thanks hun. how are you? We're currently waiting for a gypsy couple to come buy our caravan and old 4x4 but they've already let us down twice so i'm not expecting much but it would be lovely if they did! (especially so near to xmas)
MAN ALIVE, what horrid dreams     I often cry in my sleep too. Tis rubbish isn't it? We have so much on our minds that it's easy for upset to come through in dreams.


----------



## loopskig

10Fingers - You poor poor poppet. So sorry you are having a ****ty time of it. I can't pretend to imagine how gruelling a negative IVF cycle must be and how horrid you must (all) be feeling. You might want to give the housework idea a try to take your mind off it/give yourself a sense of achievement as the other ladies suggest. The weekend I was told our only chance was IVF I stuck on some D&B circa 1994 and cleaned my oven to within an inch of its life! And if that fails, get hammered and cry cry cry. A short term fix only and I expect you have already tried that method.

I am not much of a substitute for the French bird but if you want a real life person to give your hand a squeeze I am less than an hour away and can nip down to take you out for a swift half of shandy pretty much any weeknight or whenever you need me I'll be there mate.

Yes, you do need to 'get a grip' but there is absolutely no rush to do so. At least you can see that there will come a time when its not so bleak. Please remember that you have been through the wringer mentally and physically so there is no expectation that you will be skipping down the street like it didn't happen.

Big hugs, Loops xx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumps,
*Loops* - Please come and clean my oven to within an inch of its life...please!!!
*Suzy* - Any news from the gypsies 
Has anyone done the quiz night? How is it done?
Baby777


----------



## loopskig

Baby - quiz, no idea how it works but i went into the chatroom for the first time this week saw that quiz was being advertised (I think for thursday eve). If you fancy it I'll 'go' with you and get the pork scratchings in xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey PPs

Suzy - thanks again, I know I need to clean to feel better, but right now, can't face it other than doing little bits to keep it liveable.  This weekend I'll have to pass too as I won't be here, but maybe next weekend I'll have a proper spring clean, I promise to try  Mondays would normally be WFH, but at the mo with the new job its all over the place.  I would expect to be in that Monday as I have a feeling I will be having a new starter coming in that day so I will be on a 5.30am Monday alarm call arggghhh!  I really hope the gypsies have turned up now? xx

Baby - thanks hun, that is a lovely message - I know I will get there, I think I need to go to the counsellor and get my 2 free sessions booked in.  I think I have been trying not to cry a lot, but actually its probably what I need.  Am so sorry to hear about your awful dreams, bless you xx

Loops - thanks hun, I haven't had a drop to drink since 1st July (not even one since BFN which is quite amazing - i think I have just got so used to not bothering) BUT its my works xmas do on Friday so I intend to get HAMMERED!  But will try not to cry, but I am thinking this will be a tough call.  Thanks so much for the offer of a shandy meet up - work patterns mean there is very little left of my evenings by the time I get home, but, if there is a window between now and our meet up I will shout, thank you x

AFM - holiday searching was unsuccessful again - we were within seconds of booking a florida road trip and then decided that it would probably cost £3k by the time we'd covered all costs out there and so decided it was a no go - my heart says *uck it and my head says you haven't even got £1k so stop being ridiculous - I am in the I don't care about money, stick it on the credit card zone but its just so ridiculous, and whilst it would be amazing, I'm sure we'd regret it when we are trying to find enough cash/credit to pay for our next cycle.  So I have spat my dummy out and am leaving it to DP (and a travel consultant friend of friend who is on the case) - I am wasting no more time on it!  I think a Euro drive/break may be an option but we both wanted sun really.  Hey ho.  So today started with more tears and me not wanting to get out of bed.  DP is counting my tears daily now, trying to make me laugh/make a joke of it, but now his joking makes me upset! Arggghhh I can't wait for wine on Friday.  I'm off to stay with my best mate and baby sit her 4 month old for a few hours on saturday so I am sure I will feel better after that.  Sorry can't face starting the spreadsheet right now, but its on a list, just think I need a complete IVF break (Apart from you lovelies) and I will carry on with pregnacare in the meantime 

Have lovely evenings all - I have 3 days in the office from tomorrow so exhausting days ahead, but will try and pop in xx


----------



## baby777

*10Fingers* - Hope your feeling a bit better now. Don't feel like you have to come on line and talk everyday. I took 2 weeks off from everything IVF and it did help me. I didn't want to talk about it so i didn't and then when i was ready I came back happy and ready to move on. Hope you sort out your holiday soon. Come to Cyprus !!!! Not so hot though now!!!

*Loops* - the quiz is tonight!!! @8.30 UK time, so 10.30 my time!!! Lets go kick some ASS!!! I feel like a granny who is going to bingo!!! Lets go as a pumpkin group all together!!! Mind you, I am quite competitive so don't get mad if i try to beat you at some stage!!! heheheh Did u think of those names yet

*Suzy -* Quiz My DH is playing PS3 so I am free to do as i please on the net without moaning!!!loving it!!!

Love ya
Baby777


----------



## suzymc

Nope NO gypsies......          
grrrrrrr grumble grumble!
Now they did the same last week. They were supposed to arrive Thursday to buy the car/caravan and then didn't turn up until the Friday... then they tried to DH to just sell them the caravan and said they'd be back Tuesday for the car! so we informed them that we weren't born yesterday and that they can come back Tuesday to buy both! they were fine with this BUT of course haven't arrived 2day... anyways there's always tomorrow!!!!! maybe they just like to turn up the day after? keep you worrying etcetc..... lol

nope, not done the quiz night. i'm avoiding things like that as DH will MOAN big time due to spending too much time on laptop NOT working.....we have a laptop shut down rule from 7pm onwards..... sometimes i get away with a bit of time after 7pm but it's not worth the agrow (i don't remember how to spell this darn word)! So i'm afraid i'll have to pass though sorrrryyyyyyyyyyy. 

And to 10fingers - If it's an early start for you on the Monday then i'll prob stay the Sat night with you and then head up to my Bro's for Sun night.... if that's OK with you? OK, now u sure if you leave DP in charge it'll get sorted? I know what it's like though. We have spent many many hours looking for holidays. The worst was organising MIL's birthday break (as you may remember). it took hours of research but thankfully not by me! i just got a tiny bit involved. BTW two drinks and i'm floored at the moment so watch out!!!!!! you are officially warned!!!!!! you may be a cheap date on Friday. No probs on spreadsheet. I've pretty much made my mind up on Zita DHa with Vitafem for 6 months (max). take care you xxx


much love 2 all

Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi girls

Its so lovely to be chatting with you all again.

10fingers I'm so sorry to hear how you are feeling    .  Allow yourself to take all the time out you need and cry all you want.  When I first found out about dh's sperm count we spent some time in shock and I cried myself to sleep every night for weeks, I really think that infertility is like a bereavement and you have to deal with it in your own way and time, even if that does mean leaving the house work and spending time crying.  I really do hope that things do start to get a little better for you soon, and make the most of getting hammered on Friday!

Suzy how frustrating about the caravan!  Also, so glad you don't have to have another op, I must have missed that on some of the earlier posts or on the other thread.  Its great you will be trying to get more eggs as you will have much higher chances with blastocysts.  If we look at icsi again I will def be asking about sp and higher drugs as I only got 2 viable eggs in the end.

Loops it gets confusing doesn't it?  I will probably make my own way there and back thanks as Northampton is only about 45 mins drive away from me.  I'm only going to be able to post once every day or every other day as well as I'm always knackered when I get in from work at the moment.

Baby sorry about the bad dreams hope you sleep better tonight.  I have ventured into the chat room once or twice but the people on there seem to all know each other and so I've got a bit scared and not got back.  Let us know how you get on.

AFM thanks for all the best wishes about my mum.  She had a consultant appt yest and an mri today, and is having the op on 15th Dec.  We will not find out results until 9th Jan (unless it is obvious that it is malignant when they cut her open) so will just have to wait and see really.  I'm going up there this weekend so will be really nice to spend some time with her.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## ginger fairy

hey pumpkins

  lexi showed me where you all are its good to have you all back in one place!!!!xx

whirl....im sorry to hear about your mum i wish her all the best and a speedy recovery.xx

10fingers....im sorry you are feeling down hun   to you i know theres nothing any1 can say to make you feel better i just hope very soon you can wake up in the mornings and start to feel a little better with each new day untill then cry scream shout do whatever you can to help you.xxx

suzy...oh no maybe they were filming my big fat gypsy wedding   i hope you are sleeping better now and those dreams are staying away.xxx

lexi... i hope you are ok hun did you enjoy manchester with the girls and have lots of vodka??

mungo... hey hows it going i hope your mum is feeling better? 

well best go hubsters getting mardy as im always on the bloomin laptop and never spend any time with him!!!! for the last 12 weeks hes been working away from home and i desperatly wanted him home......now he is home well thats a different story!!!!!  

night night all.xxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey pumpkins, a very quick 'hiya' to you all. Want so much to be chit chatting with you but having another crappy week, work related but I'm coming home close to tears. 

Only managed a very quick scan of your messages but   to 10fingers!!!

Hopefully I will be able to join you all again soon. Xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - Thank you I will post them back or give them to you in January if we can sort something. You are a star Let me give you postage hun

Trolley - So sorry about you news, spend some time nurturing yourselves and when you are ready remember we are here for you The soft cup sounds interesting...

Loopskig - Thank you  for the list, I have techniqually only had one cancelled cycle as the second tme they cancelled it before it begun!! On day one. Thank you once again. Table alignment and housework avoidance sound like excellent strengths!!! 

baby  - Very true we have to believe it

Suzy - Ohh yes I would very much like your IVF plan emailed over, many thanks Hubby didn't want to do it but I asked him to try one lesson, we have been to three now and he is saying he likes it now!! Its Smooth Jive. I have done ballroom and Salsa before. Wanted to do Salsa again but Smooth Jive is good also

10Fingers - I am not on my computer at the moment but tomorrow or thurs I will post link for Vitamins list so you can compare Big   hope you find a reasonable NY break soon hopefully it will help conceiving and you wont need any more IVF fingers crossed

Whirl - Thinking of you with mum big hug.

Anna - Big hug also

Right my eyes are feeling tired, I can't promise to always keep up with you lovely ladies but I will read as often as I can and reply where possible

I have hospital tomorrow for results from tests I had to have done September, work first as I am not striking. All will be fine I am sure.

Much love to all and sending positivity and hugs to all.

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

Afternoon pumpkins

I've just spent the past TWO hours ironing........ blurgh!!!!! no gypsies either     not feeling at all hopeful. ! i don't know why they do things like this because it does not help their reputation!! We're having more hassle with workmen aswell!!!!!!!!

whirl - i LOVE SP. it just went so fast for me...... i struggled last time with 7 eggs inside me so goodness knows what i'll be like with more but it's hopefully for the greater good  Enjoy your weekend with your Mum. We're spending the weekend with my parents too (hardly ever see them). I will keep positive for your Mum for a positive outcome.. xxx

ruth - did you hear back from your clinic? have you got the go ahead for dec/jan? fingers crossed for your test results today. OOoooo well Jel of your dancing   i will email you the plan now. let me know if you can't open it 

ginger fairy - hey there hunny...... how are you and your lovely pregnancy doing? nice to hear hubby is home at the moment 

anna - sorry about crappy work!!!!!     massive  


much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauties,

Have my hands free today so have been for a jaunt in the countryside Then back to the out of town shops for errands at Marks', bit of shopping at Boots, then £130 later at Sainsbury's. Home for lunch now then off into town for John Lewis & overdue eyebrow attention.

Baby - I half did the quiz yesterday mid making dinner. Then dipped out after round 2 to eat and give Kig some attention. Was good fun. Everyone was messing about and not taking it too seriously. Next one is 13 Dec. If anyone fancies it let me know but tbh its not the most convenient of timings and lasts at least an hour. I was average to poor in performance despite vast intelligence having studied 3 different degrees. I can't lie to you girls I never saw a single one through! 

Suzy - I am having a glass of water as I type and have stocked up on avocado today. Will do a chilli tomorrow too. I'm going to add some other dinner ideas to your brilliant list and then intend post it here if you don't mind? 
I am pretty much Loops to everyone! I sometimes forget I have a 'real' name!

Ruthie - are you striking today? You are ALWAYS striking! but in a different sense xx

Much love to all,
Mrs Kig xx xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your party, but just wanted to say you were all amazing on the pumpkin page and it was a pleasure getting to know you all. I didn't post as often as I wanted mainly because our computer is broken at home and so was relying on my trusted phone. I couldn't have got through the last couple of months without all your support and words of encouragement. 

AFM, where I am, is much the same as 10fingers and still find myself in a very low place. We are unsure about what we are going to do after our BFN and it all comes down to money. We spent every last penny on the 1st attempt and don't want to get in serious debt. I did ask my parents for a 'loan' and my mum said it was too much money to 'gamble' away. We have our follow up appointment on 21st Dec and will decide then what to do. We have no frosties, so it will be starting all over again. DH has suggested we put our name down for adoption in the new year, which seems like a plan as it will take a long time to go through the process anyway. In the meantime we are having fun trying the natural way  

I may not be able to post everyday, but will try and keep up with you all...

Take Care, Ali xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - no i don't mind you posting the meal plan hun. the only reason why i haven't done is cuz i didn't want to bore everyone with it..... haha! but good on you with the water and avocados. i'm impressed...... also don't forget it has to be brown rice, not white!!! brown pasta, not white!!!! etc etc lol...... also don't forget the kidney beans in the chili   ooooo sounds like you've had a lovely day. mine has NOT been, grumble grumble! Gypsies have let us down 

alig - hello there. so sorry to hear you may not be able to have another IVF tx. Anna is also considering adoption. I think it is an amazing thing to do but not too sure if i could do it myself. enjoy trying the natural way. we're trying ourselves. already on my 1st natural 2ww since IVF and i'm not feeling very optimistic

i hope everyone's had a lovely day
DH is in trouble as our lounge is only 19.3oC and DROPPING. the fire is not doing aswell now it's getting colder. we need to get it roaring by Friday though as M&D are staying for 2 nights   we don't get to see them very often so i'm v much looking forward to it. i will have to spend all day tomorrow cleaning though   i was in charge of the fire yesterday and the lounge got up to 21.6oC..... now who is the best at fires? hey? hey?
anyways as i type he's just filled it with logs so hopefully it'll warm up. it's such a life dominator. i know why most people go for the easy switch on switch off / turn up turn down option.
anyways have a good evening my lovely ladies

Much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, the great fire/heat debate continues…….I may murder my husband if our house is cold tonight. We live in an old house that takes forever to heat so the numpty goes round turning OFF not down the radiator in the lounge and our bedroom so it is freezing. He also insisted we have a real fire put into the house (I was quite happy with gas – switch on and off one!) and then we run out of logs weeks ago so can’t even put the fire on. I was absolutely furious last night as was so cold had to go to bed in my dressing gown so if he thinks he’s getting any bedroom action for a while, he can jolly well think again. 

Sorry but I had to rant about that xxx

How are we all doing?

xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi Ginger Fairy and AliG. Lovely to see you again!

We've been considering a meet up and its almost decided that we'll do lunch and bowling in Northampton on Sunday 15th Jan. Are you up for it? Ginge we can travel together if it suits you...

We have a HoF at the top of page 2. Let me know if you want anything updating/changing. There is also talk of putting in a new column with titles eg. Mrs Motivator, The Hippie, etc. If anyone has any suggestions for yourself or the others pm me and I'll do it sometime next week.

AFM, more successful trip in town than I expected although there were plenty of dawdling teenagers in my way. Off out with dog now.

Lexi, you rant away mate - tsk MEN!

l8rs,
Loops xx x x x


----------



## suzymc

lexi - aw bless ya! i feel for you hun i really do! heat is always an issue in this house! we are trying not to turn any radiators on this year as we need low electric bills because oh gosh this is a long story....... bare with me. our house has been up for sale since 2007. From about June this year you need an energy report to sell a house in France so we avoided it for a bit but now none of our agents will list our house 4sale without one. Our electric bills are HUGE so in an effort to get them down and good enough for an anywhere decent energy report we have to run our house in winter with an efficient 'output'. so that means freezing to death by not turning our electric radiators on. we're due to run out of wood in 2 weeks and it takes 2 weeks to order it. has it been ordered? nooooooooooooooooo.     so i get ya i get ya. i HATE being cold too. but please don't murder Mr P. lol. our house takes forever to heat/warm up too and whilst wood can keep it warm if the fire dares to go out we freeze to death. 
i sympathise also with going to bed in your dressing gown. you stay like that until he gets the hint and orders some wood! MEN. my poor Lexi 
your rant made me rant even more....... lol
aside from that i hope you're well hunny
xxxxxx
oh and it's gone from 19.3 to 19.4 since my last post!!! blanket at the ready......


hi loops


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey PPs 

Hey Baby, I love Cyprus  I went there for my honeymoon (erm, not with DP, so go figure on that one!) - we stayed in Paphos and it was lovely.  Have finally booked up (see below) How is the Wii going? x

Suzy - tsk again on the pesky gypsies    Sat night with me is fine hun, how will you get to your bro's though?  DP did sort the hol in the end (well, he booked it with my credit card   )  Yes I will be a cheap date Friday lol! We get wine on the table with our meal so I think I will try and restrict to a few glasses of red, but will see how they go down! I predict the hangover from hell regardless - not a drop to drink in nearly 5 months! I'd better be careful! x  Boo to the termperature wars x

whirl - thanks hun    I haven't cried (yet) today so that's an improvment  Sending more   to you and your mum x

Gingerfairy, hey and thanks  Absence makes the heart grow fonder, but men are generally annoying when they are around lol x

Anna sending you   back - I hope this week gets better xx

Ruthie thanks for the hugs, how did you get on today? xx

loops - sounds like a productive day, go girl  x

alig - I hope you can find a way forward, money is such a horrible barrier in this postcode lottery country x

Lexi - hey  Your ** status made me laugh hun, I hope he gets the message soon!! xx

AFM - as some of you **-ers know, we have booked a holiday!! YAYYYYYY! Fly to Florida on 30th Dec for 10 nights, just need to plan our road trip now and book places to lay our heads (and with suitable ambiance for some BMS!) I feel better already, I think it is what I needed - a little plan in the absence of a short term fertility plan - I think it will help make my appointment with George seem nearer when I'm back  So no tears yet today and hopefully that will remain as this would be the first day without them

love to all xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Suzy - Oh joy re ironing he he. Thanks again for plan. I rang hospital on Mon got go ahead so should be dr 16th December thank you for asking Hope the workmen hassle is quickly resolved!! 

10Fingers - I will PM you Vit list If anyone else wants it let me know

Loops- No I did not strike, I am support staff I get paid peanuts for what I do, wouldn't be worth my while, not to mentionthere wont be a pension pot by the time I retire!!! I doubt at least. Remind me why am I paying into the bloody pension!! He he.

Alig - It is a hard decision and very individual I am sure with time you will make the right one

Suzy - Hope your fire is warming he he Lexi you too

Loops - I must have missed the post about a name each in the HOF, I will have a think

10Fingers - So glad you have booked a break, something to look forward to, we all need that during these times I am all ok at the moment, got another check in 6 months so no op needed yet, hopefully not for along time yet! Thank you for asking


Love to all Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*Ruthie -* Hi, how are you doing?

*10Fingers* - Not too well with the Wii I'm afraid. I will try hard from tomorrow as i have been really busy and also couldn't be assed!! lol Paphos is really nice. I'm glad you sound a lot happier. I think Florida is going to be amazing and before you know it you will be doing TX again.

*Alig -* Welcome, I'm sorry your feeling low. I know how you feel. Money is the worst part of all of this. If we had millions we wouldn't mind the odd BFN here and there but the money is what kills us all. I'm starting to panic a bit too as we have spent 15,000 Euros so far on round one and if round 2 doesn't work then I don't know what to do next. Good luck with everything.

*Loops -* So sorry mate, I didn't turn up to the quiz. I started watching House MD and when it finished I forgot about the quiz!!!I will come next time with you. What degrees did you get? We have a brain box in the house ladies....hint hint...that can be your tag...lol

*Anna -* How are you? Feeling better? Sorry that work is making you sad, it can be horrid when work is hard and we have all of this stuff in the back of our minds!! I'm here if you fancy a moan up about crappy work. xxx

*Ginger* - Hi. I know what you mean about the laptop. My DH moans at me a lot about me being on line too much. What would i do without Google? 

*Whirl -* I hope everything is OK with your mums op. I know what you mean about the chat room. I have been there a few times and left also as they do actually know each other but if you speak with them they are very friendly and helpfull. Saying that, we should all arrange a time to meet in the chat room and have a get together. What do you think?

*Lexi -* I know what you mean about killing ur DH. I feel the same, my DH is hot when I'm cold and vice versa so we can never get the temp right in our house. When it gets cold in Cyprus, its very cold. Marble flooring and no carpets = ice age!!! Thank God for central heating or i would permanently be in a hot bath!!

*Suzy -* I don't know why but i just want to add a big Q after ur name!!! lol How are you hun? Any sign of the caravan buyers? Can you send me the food plan please?? Sounds interesting. My old German teacher at school used to call my other mate Suzy - SuzyQ at school and it reminds me of that.

Lots of love
Baby777


----------



## Lexi2011

Evening ladies, 

How are we all doing?

10fingers - great news on the hols lovely, that is just what you need and what a great kick start to our wonderful 2012 for you. I am glad you've had a tear free day, I know you are a toughie and will get through this. We've booked a weekend in London in December tied in with some meetings down there, think DH is feeling a bit neglected of late! Then we are going to go on hols in Feb before we start our next go, I am determined to be as relaxed as possible for it. 

Ruth - I'll sort out sending you Zita next week honey, don't worry about postage just send me them back once you've got them on your ipod xxx

AliG - Sorry to hear you've been feeling down . Maybe assess things after your follow up appointment and see why they felt it didnt work, please please dont give up hope of having a baby yet. I know it may sound irresponsible but i'd be very tempted to think sod it and stick it on a credit card. xxx

Suzy - thanks for your empathy over the great heat debate! Bless DH he'd bought some logs yesterday and the fire was roaring when I got home. nothing like a bit of public outing to get what you want ;-)

Hello to loops, whirl, Anna and baby and my lovely ginger fairy so glad you joined us ;-)

AFM nothing to report really...started puppy training my gorgeous Maggie this week - she has been a god send throughout this and gets so many cuddles. We're having a xmas / belated housewarming party next weekend as think we both need some cheering up and avoided so many friends for so long thought i'd come out of hiding for a bit. 

Love to all, YEY its the 1st of December xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby777

Im going to raid the Quality Street Tin....heheheh...Evil laugh!!!


----------



## suzymc

good evening lovely pumpkins

i hope you're all well    

10fingersx'd - let me know how the friday nights drinking goes...... it'll be interesting to find out how your body copes. if you're anything like me you'll need to sip slowly or else you'll be asleep or worse!!! soooooo jealous of your Florida road trip but very happy you have a holiday sorted. woooooooooooooooo it'll be great for you both. i hope today was a good day 

ruth - wooooooooooooo YAY so happy for your that your next tx isn't too far away. any idea how long DR will last for you? will we be stimming together do you think or will i be a couple of weeks after you? fire is doing much better today thanks. we're currently at 20.8oC tonight and hubby has been warned that he's in major trouble if he puts it out again!! workmen have been sorted thanks 

baby777 - haha! step away from the Quality street..... not really, enjoy. BTW how expensive are they in Cyprus? they cost a FORTUNE in France. SuzyQ was a famous rock singer in the 1980's.... possible 1990's. 

lexi - woooooooooooooo to wood. i am glad you now have a cosy lounge. we are nice and cosy here today too. what a difference a day makes. lol. Great news on the party you've got sorted. so you not been living there long then? good luck with your puppy training. i'm depressed it's the 1st Dec as i've still not bought xmas cards or a single pressie.... i'll have to get busy soon

AFM - mammoth clean of house today..... 5hours non stop. Parents are arriving tomorrow for a couple of nights so i will be AWOL. but i'll be back on here on Sunday to catch up with you lovely ladies. I've got my French lesson in the morning and then we're meeting them in town for lunch as they pass there on their way up. Anyways my lovelys, have a great weekend. No signs of my AF sore boobs as yet. I of course like to hope that's a good sign but i am sure my body is just confused.

much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

I thought Suzy Q(uatro) was 70s rock chick?

*Baby*, glad I'm not the only one who need to pay more attention in class. You might have missed my admission that I didn't finish a single degree. 
BEd Primary
BA English
BSc Sports Studies
so I suppose you could say I'm an all-rounder? Or just a Dropout is more accurate!

AFM, I can hardly contain my excitement that I am going to spend the weekend with my university girls as we do every year in December. We see each other in 1s and 2s throughout the year but this is the big one and there is one newly engaged and one new baby amongst them. So I'll be a bit quiet but nevertheless with you in spirit.

*Suzy*, will be thinking ofyou especially and sending    vibes for you to have some fabulous news to share with your maman over the weekend.

Have a fab party squiffy *10Fingers*!

Much love to you all,
Loops xx x xx x x


----------



## suzymc

i'm FUMING
turns out the neighbours new puppy has been cr*pping in our barn! they're letting it out for a poo and it's going on our property. i've just shovelled it up and put it in their verge!!!!! i've just asked mark if he knows how to write a note to ask the neighbour to stop letting their dog out to cr*p in our barn..... he's not taking me seriously. this is the same neighbour who let his dog out to attack our chickens. OK well not literally but as good as!!! his other dog must have died 

loops - you may be right about the 70's..... enjoy your lovely weekend. thanks for the positive vibes

much love 2 all
Suzy xxx


----------



## suzymc

My AF has just started!!!! 3 days early..... and it now hurts. it came from nowhere. no sore boobs, no mood nothing.
i'd even got out a POAS to know if i could drink tonight and i hadn't even noticed i'd started bleeding. waste of a POAS. m&d are here now so i haven't yet been able to tell hubby. I feel a bit sad after all our effort. It makes me wonder now if and when i ovulated this month as now my AF is so early.... i do now have a box of ovulation sticks for next month though. but it does make me wonder if i can ever get pregnant.
i hope this isn't going to be a bad AF! I don't feel good at all........ pretty darn fed up if i tell you the truth. I'd really built my hopes up.
anyways wine and karaoke tonight and i'll have to find a moment to tell hubby (without crying)

sorry to bring bad news    ....... i hope you all have a lovely weekend

much love Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

10fingers, well done on no tears and enjoy your holiday, that's fantastic news.  Enjoy your drinks tonight! 

Suzy    so sorry your af started with no notice, and bad timing too with your parents here.  Try and enjoy your glass of wine and weekend with your parents, and hopefully your cycle will sort itself out next month.   

loops have a fabulous weekend seeing the uni girls hope you manage to enjoy it and seeing the baby is enjoyable and not too difficult.  Will be thinking of you  

Lexi your puppy sounds gorgeous.  Enjoy your Christmas and housewarming party.  I know the feeling about avoiding friends, we have been doing the same really.  I'm still a bit reluctant to meet up with some friends who know about the tx as I don't really want to tell them yet in case I jinx it, but know that they will want to know.

Alig its great to see you on here.  So sorry you are feeling so low.     Don't rush any decisions, I'm sure that if you want to go ahead and try again there will be a way somehow. 

Baby good idea about the chat room, and eveing would be best for me as I tend to be doing things at the weekend.  Maybe we should do what someone else suggested and try the next quiz?  Hope you enjoyed your quality street!  

Thanks everyone for asking about my mum.  The latest is her op has been postponed as they need to do more tests.  She has already had ultrasound, mri, ct scan and blood tests so no idea what they are looking for now.  Its all a bit worrying really.  Anyway, I'm very much looking forward to seeing her this weekend, and then have Mon and Tues off work so looking forward to a nice break.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

cor blimey!!! where has everyone been? it's been sooooooooooooo quiet
Anyways i hope you're all having a lovely weekend.
My parents have just left & we had a lovely time. 2 meals out and a trip to a very nice Chateau. 

whirl - thanks hun. i had a grand total of 1 drink whilst they were here. lol. i just feel ill now whenever i drink alcohol. my body just wants to reject it and point it out to me that for now i should be leaving it well alone. I hope you are having a lovely weekend with your Mum. Sorry to hear she needs more tests....      thinking of you  Suzy xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning lovelies, 

How are we all, good weekend? 

Suzy I am with you re alcohol, got a few Christmas nights out planned then cant wait to be T-Total again!! Hope you had a good time with your folks, do they live in the UK? 

Loops - good weekend with the girls I hope?

Whirl -   Hope your Mum is doing ok? x

Baby - ohhhh I love quality street, its the law in our house to buy a massive tin at Christmas 

Afm.......Had a little cry this morning, read something awful in the paper and it just set me off about how unfair this is. I have been feeling so optimistic about everything and think its prob cos I had some wine last night (WHY!??) :-( I just don't get this whole situation sometimes.....anyway got a friend coming over for sunday lunch as its his birthday so off to kick DH's butt to get the fire lit. 

Big love to ginger, 10fingers, Anna, Ruthie, AliG and anyone else i've missed xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Whirl, Suzy - How was your weekend with your mum/ parents?

Baby - Yes I am OK, and you?

Lexi - Thank you 

Suzy - When are you starting tx? Your sp aren't you? I dr for 10-14 days so should have scan just before New Year I think, will let you know when I get hospitals schedule!! 

Loops - How did uni reunion go?

Suzy (again) BIG HUGS that sucks re AF its horrible when you haven't had any signs either esp when you have been trying around when you think you've ovulated, BIG BIG hug

Both the 'bumps' at work are showing and I see one of them a lot so I am finding it hard, struggling with work at the moment, counting the days to be honest, break up on 16th. 

My hospital app Wed went OK, I haven't got to have an op, another check in 6months so basically just keeping an eye on me, my mum said you'll be preg then so your next check will be when you'll be pushing a pram and I'll look after him/her while you have check, which I thought was really sweet of her. Please please let this tx work

My friend who is preg again (she lost one at almost 8months preg) text to say she is feeling low, I replied saying about trying to be positive, it must be hard etc etc, and she said yes I am being positive, well what was the bloody point!!! Sometimes I feel we have to go all round the houses with her just to get back the the beginning without getting anywhere!!! If you know what I mean. 

Anyone had any ideas with a name for each on the HOF?

As you know I have the go ahead with the clinic waiting for drug company to call and schedule to come through the post from the hospital, although last time I had to ring the drug company so think I will give it until Wed then ring them, so I am on the pill now, should start Dr 16th, I am not 100% if 15th Jan will be do able for me but as long as I am not needed at the hospital then I will try my best!!!

How have we left things re 15th Jan?

Hello to everyone mentioned and not mentioned, thinking of you all,

Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

Whats happened? Where has every one been?

I have been missing also. Had a long weekend and friends for dinner on Sat.

*Ruthie -* Thats good news that you don't need an op. Your clinic sounds lovely and positive. Thats really nice, I wish they could all be nice and happy people.

*Lexi -* Hope your feeling a little better today. I know what you mean about crying. I cry at anything, just give me an excuse. It does get better though.

*Suzy -* Sorry hun about stupid AF. I hope you tried to enjoy your weekend and that ***** AF didnt ruin it for you. Hope you has some wine and enjoyed it. I had a couple this weekend too and it felt good. Sorry, I haven't been around at such a hard time for you. I just felt that I needed some time away, couldn't physically make myself get on line. I think i had a bit of a binge depression weekend but I'm over it now. The Quality Street is about 12 Euros in Carrefour - you have it too cos its french right? How much are they there? Rip off big time here!!

*Loops -* My attention span is non existant!!!lol I thought you were talking about the quiz when you said you didn't see one of them through - meaning the questions lol. I need some sort of help - I admit!! Hope you had a nice time with your friends. Did you get hammered?? No better feeling!!!

*Whirl -* Hope you also had a nice weekend with your Mum.

AFM, nothing much to say. Just waiting for time to pass and not knowing what to do with the time. Keep thinking about food all them time like crazy. Its cos I'm trying not too!!! Since my TX i have severe hormone issues, seriously my chin is like a teenager and the spots will not go away, one after the other they keep popping up. I also have x ma and my lips are so dry that i now have a permanent line going around them and it looks like a had lip surgery to make them bigger or a lip tattoo and they are already big....Yes i look like Silvester Stallone's mum...but younger!!

Lots of love Baby777


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello my lovelies, hope you are all well?

Just thought I'd pop in to say I am still struggling! Despite booking the hols, I am very up and down and just counting the days to get to it.  I think I just need a complete break from FF as I just don't have the energy at the moment, I think the new job coinciding with all this isn't helping plus loads of other stuff! Can't seem to cope with anything much at the moment, so, I am popping in to say I will be popping out for a while.  I will try and generally keep up with you all, but won't be on here very often and won't be posting for now so I'd rather just admit it! I just don't want to be thinking about anything fertility related right now, I think I just need a clear month's break with it out of my head space.

I'm so sorry if this means I won't be here for you all for a while, but I have nothing left right now as I'm not even properly looking after myself.  Right now, I'm not even sure I can deal with being on FF for my next cycle but that may change in the New Year.

Sorry this is all very depressing, but I think I am in fact depressed! I just want Christmas to come and go.

Love to you all x


----------



## ginger fairy

10 fingers there is nothing i can say to help you i really wish i could wave a wand and take away all the hurt and make your dreams come true.  i pray everyday for you love.xxxx take care of yourself take some time i want to say you are very special and thanks for all your support.xxx

much love to you.xxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovely pumpkins!!!
man life is manic at the moment. It barely seems to stop for me to sit down..... It's 8pm here and i've still not stopped for the day!!!!

anyways firstly to the lovely 10fingers - i had a feeling that you were going to say this. I was getting the feeling that things 'really' weren't OK for you and i understand how talking about baby making can be hard. I think as my next tx is so near i can't possibly not think about baby making. anyways you concentrate on your lovely holiday and xmas..... and i hope you will find the strength to re-join us all in the new year. 

ginger fairy - hey you....... i hope you're well.

lexi - my folks live in the UK and Spain..... it's a 50/50 thing but they do want to sell up both houses and move to the South east.... there's not much that sets me off at the moment too. it's so hard isn't it? 

ruth - hiya, my weekend was LOVELY thank you. It was lovely seeing my folks. My SP will start the first week of February so i guess i'll be a few weeks after you. Fingers crossed you can make it in Jan. I've never had an AF start without any signs so it was a very odd experience for me and i hope not one to be repeated. it floored me a bit and i just wanted to crawl away and cry but i braved it out. DH's disappointment broke my heart AGAIN! What op were you thinking that you may have to have (if you don't mind me asking). But gr8 news you don't have to have one. Awww bless your mum   Fingers crossed for the 15th for you. It's been left that we're having a meal and possibly bowling in Northants. i think!

baby777 - I only had one drink all weekend....lol. I'm such a lightweight now. One drink and i feel ill. Yeah the Quality street are as expensive here too, they're British i think..... poor you and your spots   oh and your poorly lips.... 

anyways i am way over my 7pm laptop shut down..... i'll reply to other messages 2morrow

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hello lovely pumpkins
i am so sorry i havent been posting. i had a v hectic couple f days on monday & tuesday last week and then i am afraid it all went pear shaped and i have been in major denial mode. i have noticed loads of PM's so sorry if i have ignored anyone!

have been thinking of u all.

unfortunately i started a lot of brown spotting last Wednesday and red on friday. i went for a scan at zita west yesterday and no heartbeat or blood flow to uterus  went to early pregnancy unit today where it was confirmed that the embryo was dead, although well formed at 8 weeks 5 days - i am 9 weeks 1 day now.

i feel like i am in a waking nightmare. completely surreal. my dh is v upset.

so, as the embryo is retained, i have chosen to have a Dilation and Evacuation next monday. a long wait but i work for a 4 person consultancy team and have to pitch for a multi year contract on friday.. and th only D&E slots were Thursday, Friday or Monday. i need to win that work to pay for the next IVF  dh is not too happy with the delay but i cant cope with the stress of not having enough money  just hoping i dont start to lose the embryo during my pitch. such a pants choice!

if anyone has any views on the risks of uterine scarring with D&E i would be really grateful. I am a bit worried about this and clinic could only say it was v low risk but not a %.. 

love to you all. i am a positive pumpkin and know i will be cycling again next year    will try to post more tomorrow and right lots of personals. i am deft stil lup for the meet up and v happy to help drive/ppl stay at mine. 

mungo xx


----------



## suzymc

mungo - sweetheart. I am in floods of tears. I couldn't believe what i was reading. I was just thinking about you this morning and thinking you'd been quiet and praying all is well. Oh man life is so cruel. I have goosebumps the size of small trees!!!!!       I can't begin to imagine how you feel. I feel like screaming at the world for you and DH. I'm so sorry about the choices you now have to make and the strains of work around it all. I'm also sorry i can't help on the advice you are wanting too. I want you to know i care loads about you and i hope that life can never be so cruel to you again. Much love Suzy xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello my darling girls,

I don't really know what to say. Crap news for you Suzy, particularly without warning although I suppose you'd said it was unlikely but its so hard not to get your hopes up. You are such a star to keep focussed and prioritise your next cycle.

Mungo, you poor poor poppet. Your news really sucks. I am totally in awe of how together you sound in being able to plan for the future already. I'm so sorry Mungo for you and DH. Will be thinking of you on Monday. I don't have any knowledge to share re your procedure I'm sorry.
I don't know what's worse, a BFN from the start or having your hopes up then dashed. Neither way is any good. ITS JUST NOT FAIR  

AFM, very tame but super weekend with my girls. I broke into tears when my favourite arrived. You know what its like when you are just a bit too pleased to see them and overwhelmed. I had seen her only a month ago too. I knew already about another of the girls having been for initial fertility tests but as it turns out now her only way forward is ICSI due to boyf hopeless sample. I was obv gutted for her but pleased to be able to clarify some bits for her and direct her to ff.co.uk. We did the usual, chatting, eating too many sweets, chatting, wedding planning, eating too much turkey, watching Secret Santa Bridesmaids DVD, shopping, chatting, boy slating, chatting. Not too much boozing as Jen is still TTC naturally, Boots is breastfeeding, 2 are lightweights and I am ever vaguely hopeful that Clomid has worked for me a second time this month. So only my fave had a couple of glasses of red but its not so much fun on your own! Its usually me and her trashed by 7pm and off on an emergency ciggie hunt (idiots!). I was sorry to leave them but glad to be home as I had a job application to do and feel like Christmas gifts/cards are getting a bit on top of me. Job is just a part time admin thing at Leicester College but would be perfect for after January when my beautiful boy starts nursery. Cannot believe he will be 3 on Boxing Day. Mungo hearing your story I feel so thankful for him. I pray you'll know exactly what this is like when you finally have a teense of your own.

Anyway will get off now but big love to you both Suzy & Mungo and of course to the rest of you gorgeous girls,
Louisa Jane xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*BABY777* - r u there? i just replied to your PM and it won't send because your inbox is FULL. you need to delete some messages hun xxxx

*loops * - Hiya hun. Yeah! i had got my hopes up and things felt so different for once... when i said i wasn't confident this month i was just trying to convince myself of that but deep down i didn't mean it! If i was just about anyone else i'd have got pregnant last month! i don't know how so many people get pregnant so darn easily. I used to think i just had to be near some sperm and i'd get pregnant. If i'd ever known it was going to be this hard i'd have just laughed at everyone.
Your weekend sounds super fab and perfect. So sorry to hear your friend also has to go through this rollercoaster. If she ends up cycling at the same time as me and is on here please let me know her FF name. i have everything crossed for you this month and that there may be a chance of not needing to go back to work xxxx

AFM - i have now actually bought all my xmas pressies. woooooo! go me!!!! now i just need to find some xmas cards. This is easier said than done in France. We have also just added an extra day to our Center Parcs family Christmas holiday. So apart from huge anxieties about snow i pray all goes to plan. Most would say it was a good thing eating lots of food whilst being at a place where you can get so much exercise but i'll still be a lazy cow and lounge about all day in the hot tub etc etc. It will be odd not getting drunk this time but hey ho! needs must and all that. i may get my bro to bring his wii fit along so when they're at the pool me and my SIL can have a dance...... she'll be pi**ed mind you..... oh and she's another one who can get pregnant at the drop of a hat.... grrrrrrrrr. i love her dearly but she's the same age as me and got pregnant whilst she was 'apparently' on the pill.

still very much devastated about mungo. DH had to hug me to calm me down. i may never have met you all but i still care so much for you all.

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
we will be ok. it is v v pants indeed & i think i am still in shock so may fall apart a bit more. unfortunately i could get depressed thanks to pregnancy hormones, so in that way & physically it is worse than my countless bfn's. but i did get the opportunity to be pregnant which i am v grateful for at least we know i can! plus i have the wonderful george ndukwe as my consultant who was clearly so disappointed yesterday and i know will take the very best care of me  next time around, as he did this time. my fertility nurse terri was trying v hard not to cry (tho she was v supportiv & professional of course) and i got a lot of hugs yesterday. knowing how much my clinic cares really helps. i know that everything that could be done, could be done and that is a huge reassurance.

suzy big hugs hun,   thank u you are so sweet. we will be ok and I am  soo looking forward to meeting you all properly. there are times when i just feel so sad and angry at the amount of sadness and hurt IF causes for so many of us. i was in tears for each and everyone of u who had a bfn or delayed cycle. i know that every journey is different and many couples have been through so much more than me & dh. however, i have seen so many ppl i care about die or have their quality of life ruined by illness, so really i know we must count our lucky stars.  some how we will get thru this and just knowing i have my wonderful pumpkin friends makes a huge difference (incl those taking a break  ) wow centre parcs sounds great! wow impresed by xmas shopping! i am so sorry i am not sure where you are upto hun? how did the op go?

i havent got the energy to ready thru everyones posts, but will try to keep up from now. 

10F&T just in case u read this. i totally understand.   thinking of u. only if u do want, but looks as tho perhaps we will both be cycling at ZW at similar times so would love to cycle again with u. but if on the otherhand you just need your space i totally understand. u can always just pm me at the time if u need a good old moan or virtual hug  i wont pm you as i dnt want to intrude, but am always here for you.  

loopskig yay for a good girlie weekend! good luck with the job, fingers crossed. cant believe you are louisa jane. that is my twin sisters name! 

off to have a v larg glass of wine & take care of dh. would love to sit here & chat to my lovely pumpkins, but i think dh is v upset indeed. he cried at the clnic today, which is the 3rd time it has ever happened, in 12 yrs incl when he was told his dad was close to brain dead & when our best friend died.. so i am pretty worried about him. on the plus side, the fact he is letting it out is amazing, as he so rarely does, so hopefully the fact he is openly grieving is just a good step. if i could just wave a magic wand for each and everyone of us.


----------



## mungoadams

p.s. i am reciting out pumpkin mantra which is really helping  xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hi pumpkins

I've been a bit AWOL lately, have found Anna is back and have a life again, unfortunately that comes with hangovers but I'm having fun again. I need to catch up with everyone and will try to over the next few days. However, the person I really want to mention tonight is mungo, I am soooo devastated to hear your news. My heart completely goes out to you tonight and your strength is outstanding. I just want you to know I am thinking of you!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good girl Anna! Am fair-medium jealous xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey loops. I have totally discovered a freedom that I had lost. The last 6 months has been dominated by bad news and the last few weeks I have found myself again. IVF hasn't entered my thoughts and I'm in no hurry to try again. I'm thoroughly enjoying being me again. I have nights out planned for the rest of the month and I just want to enjoy knowing that for me, at the moment, IVF isn't the only thing that matters. I have remembered that I can be good funxxxx


----------



## suzymc

mungoadams - i totally admire your strength. Yes, you know you can and that is amazing and next time it WILL work for you. You have amazing strength and positivity. I hope to God this doesn't change who you are. I am also so very impressed with the Zita West clinic. They sound like just what you need and an amazing clinic to be at. Yes somehow we will all get through this and i'm always here for you. I'm doing good thanks. I luckily don't need my op, yet! one day i will have to have it but for now all is well. My next tx starts the first week of February. I'm on SP again and she's stimming me more to get more eggs so fingers crossed we will have a lovely blast to put back in. But enough about me!!! Give DH a massive hug from me. Please tell him we all care very much and we're very sorry. You are an amazing amazing lady and don't you forget that. 

anna - oooooo hello!   i am impressed with you going out and having lots of fun. booo to hangovers but yay to you finding Anna again.... lol, you do make me laugh. also i just read your message to loops..... you're too right, IVF isn't the only thing that matters. It's lovely to enjoy life and i'm certainly enjoying not having anything IVF related in my life right now. I often wake up thinking how happy i am that i don't have to see a doctor or a hospital today

baby - you deleted that inbox yet?

love and strength to all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Evening ladies, sorry haven't been on for a while, i have been reading daily but been so busy haven't found enough time for posting.

10fingers - I know how you feel. I'm still having good and bad days about another BFN, Some days I don't think about it alot and other days its always in my thoughts. I'm off on holiday over Christmas and am hoping that will do myself and DH the world of good and I can have a week not thinking about IVF. I hope your break brings you what you need.   

Mungoadams - I am deeply saddened to hear your news   
There are no words that will heal your pain and sadness but you seem to have alot of stength. I had an ERPC in 2009 after a missed miscarriage, at the time I didn't think about any scarring etc but guess all ok as i had a hysteroscopy back in August and all fine. Life is so cruel, you put yourself through the emotional journey of IVF, you get the outcome you want and then its taken away. I still remember the day like it was yesterday that I went for my 12 week scan to be told there was no heartbeat and baby had died at 11 weeks. Very few people can truly understand how you feel. Take time to grieve and   to you both.

Had my follow up consultation on 2nd. They said they would go down the short protocol route next time due to my extremely high levels last cycle. They feel the coasting may have had an impact on the number of eggs compared to the number of follicles. Who else has done the short protocol? We discussed sperm issues too, we are going to get DH's sperm tested. Its been a year since any chemotherapy so would like to see if it is any good or better then the frozen! There may be a chance we could use fresh instead of frozen or maybe it will have to be an alternative. They are still hopeful we will get our dream, myself on the other hand is thinking if 3 cycles haven't worked when will I get my chance? 

sorry no more personals, so tired. School is hectic, Christmas plays this week and also went to see Bryan Adams last night so now very tired!

Goodnight PP's


----------



## Ruthie82

10 Fingers - I totally understand we all need time out, it may help you. Just have some you time and spend time doing things you enjoy

Suzy - Glad all went well with your family at the weekend, I have had a few no signs period it can knock you for six not to mention disappoint Try to stay positive easier said than done I know  Op would have been to do with upper stomach, thats as much as I know! I guess remove a part or something similar! Phew to not needing it right now, hopefully never, you never know what advancements may come

Mungo - I am so so sorry to hear your news, it went to the pit of my stomach, eyes watering, big big hug, look after yourself please hun I too admire you strength, as if it isn't bad enough we have to go through all of this anyway, but to get a BFP and  to have this devastating news, words cannot express. BIG BIG hug

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Mungo,

I am so very sorry to hear your news honey, sending you a huge  . 

Life can be completely and utterly sh*t sometimes and not sure why any of us amazing ladies have been dealt this hand :-( I hope you enjoyed your wine last night and I know you'll find the strength from somewhere to start this roller coaster again next year. Once you've got your work commitments out of the way you and DH can relax and enjoy your Christmas together.

Much love to you xxx

I'll catch up properly tonight ladies, hope you're all doing ok xxxx


----------



## suzymc

charlotte80 - i was just thinking about you too...... i think i can't stop thinking about lovely pumpkins!!!! anyways i was thinking about you cuz i was worried you weren't going to pop on the thread again, and low and behold there you are   I hope life is going well for you, Bryan Adams..... ooooo i'm jealous.  how soon until you go on holiday? I had SP. I thought it was great because it all seemed to go so fast. Let us know the results of DH's sperm. You'll get your chance hun. you will!!!

ruth - yes it was my first ever no signs of AF AF in a long long looonnnnggggg time so it really did knock me for six. So it looks like that's another thing to get used to!   Was your op going to be a laporoscopy maybe? well defo fingers crossed you don't ever need it! whatever it was.... lol

lexi - i hope you're doing well..... all is good here thanks. just looking forward to xmas. only 13 days until i'm in the UK. wooo! 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Anna thank you ! I hve joined you in the hangover dept! 2/4 of a bottle of wine.. More than I have drunk for a good 8 months! The nights out sound great! Not sure I am quite up for that but wonderful to hear you enjoying life again.

Hey suzymc don’t worry it wont change me, am determined. Great to hear tx starts in feb, fingers crossed for that blast! Thank you dh appreciates the wishes.

Charlotte80 where are you off to on hols? Sounds wonderful wherever it is! I am having an evacuation too. Good to know yours went fine.  So sorry for your loss too hun esp at 12 weeks  good to hear that they have changed your protocol. I was sort of SP. Will be 4th cycle lucky for both of us 

Ruthie thank you hun.  Am taking good care of myself apat froma bit too mch wine last night & eating too many carbs.

Lexi thank ou I did enjoy my wine tho I paid for it this morning! Yes going to have lots of treats @ xmas now. 

Afm I have had so many messages I am really so amazed by the amount of support & caring messages. Thank you  Was hard to work today, but prob better to take my mind off things. Read some heart rending poems on the miscarriage association website which has helped. Got a sweet message from Anita, the fertility midwife at ZW which was nice. Think it still hasn’t sunk in. fraid my dh was a bit grumpy with kids in his classes today!


----------



## charlotte80

Suzymc - thank you for thinking about me   we are off on our hols in 13 days! Really must start thinking about what clothes to take. Hope you are feeling better after AF made a sudden appearance. With my PCOS I have no idea when AF will arrive! This year so far I've only had 4 periods and one was induced by pills before last cycle. 

Mungoadams - you are being very strong, please make sure you give yourself time to grieve. I had my ERPC done on a wednesday night and went back to school on the monday. I wanted to keep busy but in hindsight probably should have given myself a little longer. DH and I are off to Gran Canaria for some winter sun, I think its just what we need. Here's   that it is 4th time lucky for both of us.

Hello to Lexi, Ruthie, Anna, baby777, gingerfairy and Loopskig and (10 fingers if you are still lurking in the background). Sorry if I've missed anyone. Sounds like some of you are enjoying yourselves with a tipple! I had my first glass or 2 of wine last weekend and that has been about 2 years as I stopped drinking when DH started chemo and we then started our tx journey. I'm afraid I'm one of these who can take it or leave it and not really bothered so you girls have a drink for me    .

Annawb37 - I am hoping my holiday away will make me feel like you. I could do with not thinking about IVF cycles for a little while.

One Christmas play down and another performance tomorrow. Only 7 working days left till the hols. Not feeling very chrismassy this year, last year was very different as DH came out of hospital in time to spend Christmas at home. This year I'm not up to any celebrating which is partly why DH and I decided to book a holiday away.

Love to all xx


----------



## suzymc

hellloooooooo

guess what? i just booked my flight for January AND it was cheaper than when i looked last week. When i first looked it was about 28euros plus 12euros card fee. Today they have removed some of the charges so i got my flight for just 14euros plus the 12euro card fee.... ooooo bargain! so my return flight is a grand total of 26euros!!!! i can't wait to meet all who are coming   i'm excited already.... and to those that can't come, you will be missed 

mungoadams - i say it again - you are amazing. your strength never ceases to amaze me. i hope all goes well for you tomorrow for your big pitch.   thinking of you xx

charlotte80 - oooo so now it's 12 days and counting. you must go on holiday the same day that i arrive in the UK for my xmas break   we are on a joint countdown...... My mum is taking me to Next to get clothes for my xmas pressie so my suitcase coming over will be pretty darn empty. i can't wait, it's feels like an AGE since i had some new clothes. Gosh, sorry you get so few periods. you are the dead opposite of Baby777 who has more than most AF's a year. we all have such differing problems, it's never ending what we all have wrong with us. i think between us all we cover every possible issue/problem.   

10fingersx'd battery has stopped working on her laptop so she's waiting for delivery of a new one so if any of you have sent her a PM this is prob the reason you haven't heard back from her......  

anyways back to work for me

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's doing ok?

Suzy - wow they are cheap flights, perhaps we should all pop over and see you  
Mungo - Hope you're doing ok lovely

AFM - feeling pretty crap, sorry ladies I am not feeling very positive at the mo. Think the last few weeks has caught up with me :-(
Have taken myself off ******** for those who i'm friends with on there as I cannot bear to see one more smug family status update / baby pic / scan pic - no offense to anyone on here. 

So for now my link to you all is on here so i'll keep posting and try and cheer up xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Mungo, hope you know from my message I'm thinking of you.  Hope tomorrow goes well and that the 16th comes quickly for you    

Lexi sorry you are feeling so down.  Sometimes you need to allow yourself to feel down and take the time you need.  I know what you mean about ********, and have already told my dh that all we will be putting up is one photo, as I got so fed up of it and know that some of my ******** 'friends' may be going through infertility or miscarriage.  Also, I know you can make it private but feel slightly uneasy about putting too many personal photos up.  

Suzy great news about the flight!  Glad you had a lovely time with your parents too.  The one bonus of not drinking over Christmas will surely be a lower weight gain!

Charlotte hope you have a lovely time away, and manage to have the break that you need    You mentioned a high number of follicules to eggs, I had 12 follies but only 4 eggs, 2 of which were immature.  I have low amh and am a poor responder but did lp.  What kind of levels does your dh have?  My dh had less than 1ml on day of icsi, of which between 10 and 17% were progressively motile, but as there are no genetic issues (we just don't know the cause) the ones that were moving appeared to be healthy.  I really hope number 4 works for you    

Anna so glad you are having fun and enjoying yourself!  Have you got anything special planned?  Hope you are enjoying the drinking again!

loops sorry to hear about your friend.  However, what i will say is a positive is that it is quicker, as I found we had to go straight to icsi so didn't have to go through years of trying for clomid etc., and hopefully will be quite straightforward especially if there are no genetic issues.  Really glad you had a nice weekend with your friends, even if it did bring mixed emotions.

10 fingers I'm so sorry you feel so down.  Take all the time you need to look after yourself and your partner and don't worry about anybody else.  I am thinking of you    

AFM still no further with tests for my mum, she now has something wrong with her liver but luckily they don't think its related to the lump, but they have to find out what it is before they can operate.  

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

lexi - oh hunny   i don't blame you for going off ********. I too suffer from friends with smug baby syndrome and after my bfn i had to stay well away from ** for a few weeks. Only recently have i braved looking at peoples status's. I just don't think people realise that we don't want to see thousands of photos and thousands of updates EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! it's all some of my friends talk about over there and it's so hard. My BF, fave cousin and a couple of old school friends have all had a November baby. but they either aren't on ** or don't go overboard with pics. so i appreciate them more for that. Anyways enough of that. i just wanted to let you know that i totally understand!!
Of course, all pumpkins are very welcome over here   yes, flights are madly cheap. they always have been to Poitiers. they are part subsidised by the French government so the actual airport fees are usually free or next to nothing so this keeps the costs down to the passenger.
anyway i hope i can help cheer you up. so sorry you are finding everthing so hard at the moment.  

whirl - lol, well yes you'd say that i'd loose weight from not drinking but right now that doesn't seem to be working. Since i hit 35 i've been struggling with keeping my weight normal. i am blaming the full fat milk!!!! i hope they find out what is wrong with your Mum's liver soon. but good news it's not related to her lump. phew! i hope you're doing well. when is your next scan?

baby - you there? double egg transfer lady got a BFP yesterday 

French lesson day today. It's good for my health as we laugh loads. It's worth 8euros just for the laughs. We've had our builder over at our renovation project fixing the roof... we are just a few days away from being water tight. After having a dodgy roof since we bought it (5 years ago) we are very much looking forward to not seeing water puddles in it anymore! although we do have 4 openings to open up which DH wants to get opened when we don't have any money to put windows back in (yeah duh!). So we then need to work out what to put up over the openings that still lets light in but stops rain and wind getting in!! i think DH just likes to make life difficult.

Anyways i must dash as i have a bit of homework to do
love 2 all and have a great weekend
Suzy xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Thinking of you today Mungo. Knock em dead with your pitch and it will be worth it xxx    

Big love to you all,
Loops xx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauts,
No good news in Leicester today I'm afraid. Did my morning wee in a pot and realised that I wouldn't need to dip a test stick in it as AF arrived bang on time (D31 today which is always is with clomid). Usually I plan to test on D33 and never get there but it just happened to be D31 at the weekend which is nicer for Kig to be about. And also, despite the fact I am no superstitious at all I got myself caught up a bit in nostalgia. In May 2008 the days of the weeks matched to Dec 2011 and both times on Friday night (9th) we had some mates round to dinner and I had to plough the girl with wine to disguise the fact I wasn't drinking myself. Sat 10th we picked up the dog which wasn't repeated this year but we did have an adventure out to a Formula 1/motorbike thing in Milton Keynes with my mother. Sunday 11th one of the best days ever with my BFP result. I had managed to convince myself it would be the same this year. I had even started drafting my smug BFP announcement message in my head to you guys! What a loser!  

Now means there will be (at least) 4 school years between Joe and any sibling which is hardly the end of the world but I always said 2yrs apart so am feeling a bit sorry for myself.

I suppose on an up note I have been asked for an interview for the part-time admin job I applied for and pathetically felt quite emotional when I saw the envelope yesterday as I had doubted the strength of my application. Plus another couple of vacancies have come up that I need to send my CV in for. I am regularly told to take my mind of TTC and so hopefully interview prep and Christmas planning will work for us on our very last ever chance with clomid. Usually when AF arrives I have a renewed sense of positivity to attack the next month's cycle with everything I've got but this time I am just so fed up. I've taken a couple of paracetamol (not like me at all) and hope to have a numb day although we are going out to get a tree shortly and will be decorating Kig Towers and wrapping presents with the Christmas CD on later so I'm sure I'll play along with a smile.

Wish me luck on the daily detail girls! Any other tips to make this work would be very gratefully received.

Mungo - not sure how to word it, not really 'good luck' but hope all goes OK for you tomorrow darling. You are amazing and it will all be over soon so you can focus on a brill Christmas with those who love you and a much better 2012.

Love to all,
Loops xxx x xxx


----------



## loopskig

Next UTD 14/1/12 which again I am stupidly taking as a sign because I'll of course be able to break the happy news to some of you face to face! xxxx


----------



## suzymc

aw bless you Loops.... sorry this month wasn't your month. it sure would have made a spooky coincidence. well i will keep my fingers crossed for the 14th for you and that we will indeed have something to celebrate. all i can recommend is putting a 'cup' up there after to keep the sperm near your cervix for as long as possible and of course 30mins with your legs in the air.... that's after the event of course haha! it's time for another week of 'effort' for DH this month. i have my test strips this month and they have luckily informed me that i'm ovulating early again.... day 11 and 12 again for me. so this time we will be more to the right time & b4 and after of course (unlike last month). but i won't keep my hopes up. i'm tired of having them dashed. although i am concerned if i can go in a hot tub potentially 10 days after 'possible' conception. gr8 news on getting the interview though. good luck hun and have a super fab xmas'y day wrapping pressies and such. 

mungo - also thinking of you. i hope you got my message. big   4 tomorrow and i have everything crossed that your pitch went well on friday

i hope all you ladies are well and happy. i hope to see you all on here soon as we seem a bit quiet of late
i'm doing a bit of wii fit today mixed with ironing (again) and decorating the fireplace. as we're not here this year for xmas we've decided not to get a tree but i'm going to make one of our fireplaces really christmasy. trying not to worry too much about getting pregnant this month and just trying to concentrate on xmas but that isn't to say we're not going to try as much as we can!!

love 2 all, i hope you're all having a lovely weekend
Suzy xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Loop sorry to hear that hon, hopefully next month will be your time x

Struggling a bit at the mo, I don't want to bring you all down so wont go into detail but cant seem to snap out of it. Had a gathering with lots of friends and their kids today and I just feel so isolated from them all  

Anyway will try and chat more next week 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend x


----------



## loopskig

poor poor lexi. Am feeling more ****e for you than myself. 10F&T has gone offline for similar reasons and I feel so crappy for you both. Its so unfair and a crap hand we've been dealt. I am feeling particularly for you as you have your Op straight after Christmas so really no reprieve from serious thoughts even when we should all be ho ho ho'ing away. We've been for a pub meal after carols in the park & 'only' been asked 7 times when its time for us to provide a sibling. the [email protected] S'pose I'm just a bit over sensitivue today as I know its not their fault but seriously, SEVEN!? Xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello, 

Sorry I have not been on for a while, I had a few off days last week just couldn't snap out of it, felt like I was going to cry! Silly I know.

Mungo - Thinking of you today Nurture yourself the best you can right now, big  

Loops - So sorry to hear this month was not your month,   for 14th Jan

Lexi - I know that feeling, don't beat yourself up, take some time out for you hun

I haven't been able to read back too far, so hope everyone is ok, seems we need to good positive vibes to help us through, (some more than others granted), so imagine me right now sprinkling some pumpkin, positivity over each and everyone of you, whether on here frequently or taking time out

Big hug to all

Ruth x x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all quick update from me on phone, feeling a little more positive and think i have talked hubby to giving it one more go, as said i might regret it for the rest of my life, our follow up is on 21st Dec. The other news is that we have reserved a 1 year old mum cat and her kitten from cats protection and we should pick them up next monday, so excited ! So will have 2 new members to our family...something to look forward too, Ali


----------



## suzymc

hi there lovely pumpkins

i hope everyone is well and doing OK. So does everyone have all xmas pressies bought? i just bought my very last pressie today but i can't wrap anything until next Wednesday as all my pressies have been delivered to my parents in the UK. So there will be a mammoth wrapping session next week   Only 7 more days until i fly to the UK..... sooooo excited about Center Parcs. I've even decided to brave the pool & slides this time. I normally sit it out but DH isn't arriving until a day after me so it's a good opportunity to go (he can't go as he'd be likely to drown). I'm also going to enter our short tennis tournament. I need the exercise. I burnt 180calories on the wii on Sunday, v proud of myself, i wish i had more spare time. It's also rained so much today that rivers look like they may burst, it's rare we get rain this bad. Our roofer has had to spend the day in the caravan!

lexi - aw! so sorry you're finding it tough. i avoid mother and baby get togethers like the plague. they are so hard and i really feel for you hun. if you need to let out any feelings you know where i am xx

ruth - sorry for you too hun. i don't like to see any of you ladies struggling   thanks for our sprinkling of positive vibes..... sending some right back at ya! what is the next important date in your cycle?

ali - good news about you going for another tx and i hope all goes well on the 21st. 

to those gone missing for a few days i hope life is treating you all well, especially mungoadams.

big christmas positive sprinkles to all

Love Suzy xxx


----------



## loopskig

Good on you *Suzy*. I am all shopped out and its piled up in the spare room. First 'Christmas' this weekend with mother in law as its my mum's turn to have us 25/26th in South Bucks. So I'll be doing all the Kiggell wrapping tonight and tomorrow. Then hopefully when the room is cleared a bit I can get my head round everyone else's.

Good to hear you making some plans *AliG*. All onwards and upwards from here...

Going shopping for an interview outfit tomorrow.

Big love to you all girls. Not long to go now still a less than perfect year is done with. Roll on 2012, the (Chinese?) year of the Pumpkin!
Loops xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Just a quickie from me to say hi, hope everyone is doing ok?

Heading to London for work tomorrow then DH meeting me Thursday and we have a lovely weekend down there planned! A very adult weekend (not in the dirty sense!) dinner at swanky restaurants and going to the theatre so very excited and we really need some me and Jonny time!

Hope you all have a fab weekend, I will do long post next week!

Huge pumpkin love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

I don't believe you! - Enjoy your dirty weekend Lexi xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

ha ok well think DH is hoping for a dirty weekend, I just want to sleep  xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - Enjoy, I think you and hubby have different ideas about your 'adult' weekend he he

Suzy - Thank you, dr starts Fri I think, although I haven't received my schedule yet! Had drugs delievered today, hubby checked them all off and put them away for me which I thought was sweet, makes him feel involved Glad you are all ready for Xmas (minus wrapping) What Centaparcs are you going to? Woahoo 7 days to go!! When do you go back home?

Loops- Oooh what is the interview for? What type of job I mean, thinking of you (I don't like to say g**d l**k).

Yep I have brought all presents now, just got to wrap the few that arrived today then all is wrapped, most of them are sitting under the tree

Love and hugs to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
I may not be on here very much in the next few days, as my dad has been taken to hospital with a suspected stroke. It is not the first one he has had and he lost all mobility  
He was supposed to have an MRI scan today, but they couldn't find a time slot, so hopefully he will have that tomorrow and then we will know more.

Just to let you know I am still thinking about you girls...

Take Care 

Ali


----------



## ginger fairy

just wanted to pop in and say hi i hope you are all ok ali thoughts for your dad.xx

i have been reading but not really posting as havent been too well of late.

i just wanted to say to whoever it was and ive completely forgot who im sorry was asked 7 times about a sibling in 1 night i know what you mean hun when we went to tell the mil about our bfp all she could say was but that poor child will be an only child as the didnt freeze any eggs!!!!!

lexi im sorrry you are still not in a good place yet im still thinking of you my sweet and hoping the pain eases ready for your wonderful 2012 as like all you ladies thats gonna be your year!!!!!!!

well must go get back to bed before dh comes and tells me off again

take care myy lovelies.xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Thanks charlotte yes I think you are right about taking time off. I  deft needed this week and so grateful it is xmas so only have to do a few days next week. Roll on xmas! 1 day to go now!

Suzy not ure if u got my reply I think I just sent it but I am being an idiot today.. great about the flight! V cheap! Hurray for no more leaks! Sounds like a labour of love… thank goo ness for those ov strips! Fingers crossed… thinkng of u both I know it is so hard sometimes  I have done all my xmas shpping on amazon.. Should all arrive tomorrow.. But will get dh to be in charge of wrapping I will cut & stick but he wraps as he is much neater than me.. Oh know hop the rain stops!

Lexi  hope you are feeling bettter hun, I know how u feel.. I am fine with ppl I am really close to, but more distant relatives & friends I really struggle with, have this jealous yet empty feeling towards them which is horrid   however that w/e sounds brill! Hope it is both swanky and dirty! Haha!

Loopskig thank u for the wishes and sorry I havent been on. I had a natural m/c in the early hours of friday so didn’t go to my mtg ..  so sorry for your bfn hun. Clomid is not as intens of course but I found it hard.. You are doing so well, lots of hugs and positivity for th next few weeks, so we can celebrate a bfp at our meet up. Oooh I wish I could have a word with the ppl who asked you that. Some ppl are such idiots!

Whirl thanks so much for your wishes. I am looking forward to my review tomorrow! How are things with your mum? Have they got any furtehr with the liver? My mum has her liver biopsy results next week. 

Ruthie how are you doing? thank you for the pumpkin positivity.  Wow at last.. Dr tomorrow. Yay! Soo excited for you. This is your turn. I have a good feeling.

Ali how is your dad? Really sorry to hear about it.. Must be very scary  good luck for the follow up next week, great to hear your dh has agreed. Awww a cat & her kitten that is so sweet. 

Ginger. Ooo I cannot belive your mil. I would like to give er a talking to. So cross. Not long till your scan. Am sure its gonna be fine… can't wait to hear the good news. Really excited for you.

AFM I am so sorry I went awol again. this is going to be a long and bit selfish post.. sorry pp's.. need to talk to someone  I had a natural m/c in the early hours of Friday morning. It was excruciating for about 1.5 hours & I got pretty close to going to a&E for some decent pain relief. I don’t want to be too graphic but the embryo did not 'breakdown' so  it was pretty upsetting as you can imagine. I have had the week off work and will take a while to come to terms with it. I don’t have any dreadful despairing moments, and feel positive about our next cycle, but right now just feel mainly sad & sometimes angry and irritable (snapped at the real mungo last night - he looked mystified  as we are careful not to snap at him, whatever he does and he can be mischievous .. rolled in fox poo & mud this morning, thankfully I did manage to laugh at that & got my own back with the hose!). Having a bit of a wobble this morning. I watched the bbc1 programme on adoption last night and then read lots of adoption stories on the FF board, and that just made me feel even sadder.. as it is clear it is a flawed system & not an easy road ( we think we will probably adopt for #2 & the programme doesn’t put me off, just reminds me that adoption will not be easy). 

Have to have a bit of a moan about my boss… I carried on working last week after the scan results, until the actual m/c.  My boss has got a bit too much on her plate, as she went to the US for a conference the week before,, when she didn’t really need to (was a bit of a jolly, flight paid for my the conference organisers!).  As I knew that a natural m/c could happen at anytime, I told he we should plan for her to do my sales pitch to the client on Friday, just in case (thankfully!). I had already spent half a day on Wednesday when I wanted to rest, writing notes for her, just in case. She had asked me to write them, said she really should read them, but didn’t as she wanted to go to a Zumba class! Last Thursday she sent me this long email with a bulleted list of how much she had to do and how tired she was and that she was so stressed she was hysterical. To the woman who is carrying around a dead embryo. I was furious but kept calm and wrote back, saying where I could help with workload, but also very carefully saying I had of course had a horrid week and was going to need the next week off - trying to hint that perhaps she should not moan at me right now.  I spoke to her on the phone after that as we needed to work on some proposals.. and she continued to say she was so stressed and exhausted & hysterical. So after giving her a few mins to vent, I told her very calmly, gently and nicely that she needed to get some perspective, as this week had been a lot more stressful for me. She said yes I understand, then said the classic 'BUT' and  continued to moan! I was furious but decided to keep my mouth shut as what else could I say.  So I then spent Thursday evening fielding phone calls from her continuing to stress about work & this pitch, until 9pm. On Friday morning she texted me at 7am , right after I had m/c, which of course she didnt know... so I got dh to text her on his phone & explain the situation, which i assumed, without saying it explicitly would maen she understood i did not want to be disturbed. i even dictated a response to a technical question in the middle of a blinking contraction. So, she went to the pitch on her own & then continued to text me during the day about it, whilst i was frankly off my face on codeine & in shock, which she should have been able to work out. i was so addled i replied, when really i should have got dan to text her & politely tell her to back off. it was an important pitch but in the scheme of things not so important as what had just happened to me. She has said she completely accepts I need the week off but has sent me a couple of emails asking what to do about certain things, a few texts & called me today and laughed in this way she has of indicating how stressed she is and how hard it is for her ... Basically i guess she has some major issues learning how to deal with stress and needs some help. i do feel for her, but right now supporting other ppls dealing with a bit of work related stress (they caused by going on a jolly!) is not top of my agenda.

Sorry for the rant but I am really cross with her. We are a 4 person company and I cant afford to fall out. Dh and I need the money & i like my job. She is 39 and has no kids or a partner which upsets her and I cant imagine how this feels  - at least I have dh - but she seems unable to enough perspective to see that work deadlines & pitches are not as stressful as a m/c. if it was someone else's boss I would be furious . We are just too small a company for me to be able to risk doing or saying much about it, so I know I am just going to have to lump it.. Just needed a good rant!


----------



## mungoadams

ooh i feel selfish for writing that.


ali thinking of you & your dad. obviously that is much worse than my silly moan about my boss. 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## suzymc

firstly to 
*mungoadams* - i know a virtual hug is a pretty small way of showing you i care but here's one anyways . also i have your message. xx now please don't think you're being selfish. i can't believe how rotten your work colleague has been. Sadly some people are all about the me, me, me and no matter what happens to other people they will always think they are worse off. personally i'd like to give her a firm talking too and i'm sorry that although you love your job you have to put up with her when she clearly has no time for anyone other than herself. 
i'm so sad that you had a natural miscarriage. it was never going to be easy but i'm upset it happened how it did. 
i'm sure the real mungo will understand. sometimes our emotions just can't be helped.
may i also say 'bl**dy zumba'
i too saw the program on adoption. everyone seems to be told 6months yet the long and short of it is that things are bad and the whole process needs readdressing. so sad for the children.
oh! i LOVE amazon. most of my shopping was done there too. i'm trying not to worry too much about if this month has worked or not, afterall it would be a miracle. i'm v impressed that your DH has wrapping skills. mine has appalling wrapping skills and doesn't even use gift tags. rain has not stopped 
sending you much love xxx

loops - did you find your interview outfit? when is it?

ruth - good luck with injection number one.... thinking of your DH checking your drugs off for you made me smile, bless.  We're going to the Sherwood forest one. we fly back in the very early hours of the 27th.

alig - so sorry to hear about your Dad. I understand what you are going through as my DH's Dad had a stroke when he was staying here a couple of years ago and they still haven't found out why. i hope all was well with the scan

gingerfairy - what your MIL said sounds just like what mine would say to us too. sometimes people should think more before they speak! i hope you feel better soon

AFM - i only have things to moan about and in the perspective of life it's just not worth moaning about, we're just having problems with deliveries and workmen!!!!!! DH & i are having our 'works christmas lunch' saturday. it makes me laugh that we call one meal out a year this as we eat out so often but basically we order the most expensive thing on the menu and a bottle of fizz.... although my fizz may be diet coke this year. I'm also glad that there's no snow in sight for xmas this year and that there should fingers crossed be no travel issues for us this year.

I hope you're all well
Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey suzy, thank u for the virtual hugs  of course completely agree regarding the affect the problems the adoption process has on the children.. cried buckets for those in the programme and all the other children being so badly let down by the system  hopefully things will change, but in the meantime there a lot of children being affected  that was the main feeling i got from the program,. the fact the procss is hard for potential adopters is of course not nearly as upsetting... 

definitely didnt mean i dont want to listen to other ppl have a good old moan. really sorry if it came across like that.... the world keeps turning and other peoples worries are no less valid just because dh & I had some sadness... and in fact talking about other ppls worries helps me.. both keeping a sense of perspective myself (!  ), because i believe it is always good to help others and because, selfishly, if i can help someone else a tiny bit, it really helps me. i really do feel for my boss & she had every right to moan. she just moaned a bit too intensely for too long

so what is going on with your builders and delivery men suzy? 

hope everyone else is ok and really sorry if i cam across as selfish


----------



## mungoadams

p.s. yes hurray for amazon suzy. i have totally relied on internet shopping this year! got to get dh a present tho.. eeek! yeh am soo lucky dh is good at wrapping tho he might be a bit fed up with it by sunday


----------



## suzymc

mungoadams -  i think it's all about perspective. it's so sweet of you to be concerned for her too but i think what has happened to you is a lot more important. although saying that i know what you mean about helping other people with their problems. but don't you feel bad about telling us about it all   i repeat you are not selfish. it's lovely that you can share everything with us because i think sharing helps.
i've just spent the past 30mins moaning on the phone to my parents about delivery problems and workmen issues.... i'll update you all in a few days when i feel a bit calmer. right now i feel like my head is going to explode.......
eek! to needing to get DH a pressie. any ideas? 
perhaps we need to start the amazon appreciation society  xxxxxx

AFM - i put a bottle of Disaronno in my Asda shopping basket as it was reduced to £10. In between trying to find out if my SIL thinks we should get 2 bottles for xmas and going back on to check out it's now totally sold out. GUTTED!!!! i'd decided all i was going to drink at xmas was red wine, Disaronno and Cointreau. we'll have to settle with a cheapo Amaretto instead. lol. the trials and tribulations of alcohol buying at xmas!!!! haha. my bro is bringing his PS3 with Singstar to Center Parcs... i feel very sorry for our CP neighbours. My family can sing very badly until the very early hours of the morning. should be fun though, me & my bro make a very good team on the old karaoke. I'm trying to find out if my niece and nephew still believe in santa but i think my SIL missed my message. They're 12 and 9, they believed last year but i'd be amazed if they do this year. We had a great ruse last year to make sure they didn't get up too early. We told them that Santa visits France quite late on on his rounds and that they couldn't get up until about 7am because he may not have been and they can't risk seeing him..... haha! we're so mean! oh and last year our electrics set on fire and we lost power to half the house. So this year i'm hoping xmas is disaster free

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello my lovelies

AliG - so sorry about your dad mate. Any update?

Ruth - Are you DR today? Here it goes... the cycle that will work for you! Thinking of you.  
Job is just a part time admin thing at a local FE college. Interview is on Tues. 4yrs ago I'd have been super confident that I'd walk it as I have only ever been for one interview where they didn't offer me the position but have lost a bit of the cockiness as I'm out of practise.
Suzy - I did buy a dress that would be suitable for work but not really sharp enough for interview so will probably wear an old suit. I have tops that 'would do' but if I get a chance (not looking likely at the moment) I'll try to pick up something new so I feel a bit more special on Tues.

Mungo - please no apologies for moaning. We all have our moments and you were completely justified. I'm hearing that its a small company and you don't want to make things difficult but please turn off the work emails for the week. You really do need some proper time to yourself without being wound up. They will cope if they have to. I was so sad to read about your mc darling. How are you feeling now?

AFM, nothing really. Hmmm what to tell you that's of interest? Kig at his works do tonight so my freind is bringing fish & chips to keep me company. Haven't seen her for a few months and she has a new fella so plenty of chat to be had. Christmas at MIL Sunday with other visiting Kiggells - wish me luck! 

Have a good weekend y'all.
Much love,
Loops xxx x x xx  xx xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello all

Sorry if I have been quieter.

Mungo - Like loops (I think) said, have a you week, nurture yourself, work will still be there when you return, right now you are the most important in your life. I am so sorry to hear of your loss, big big hug You are a lady to be admired, the way you try to stay positive and think to the future, it is ok to grieve and hope you and dp do so together and alone as necessary

ginger - hope you are feeling better

Loops - Enjoy your first 2011 Christmas Hope you are not on Kigs overload he he! 

Ali - So sorry about your dad, thinking and   he gets the hospital support he needs right now

Suzy - What are those workmen up to now? They are a nightmare aren't they he he. How have you been?

I have had such a full on week at work, getting home very late, still I have broken up now for Christmas. I finish my last pill tonight and started dr yesterday! First scan on the 3rd which is over a week later than on my first cycle but must be for a reason.

Love and hugs to all

Ruth x x


----------



## mungoadams

Sorry for the delay… been to london for my review and then to see father in law yesterday.

Suzy thank you  did you manage to get an xmas present for your dh sorted? I have spent hours looking at a new tv for mine & dh joint present (dh got a small tax rebate which pays for it, hurray!). The xmas lunch sounds great! Lol centre parcs sounds like it will be fun! I sing SO badly it would be torture for the neighbours). Did you find some amaretto?

Loopskig good luck for the interview , am sure you will look great! I have found work dresses from asos pretty good, 40 quid for a new outfit  thanks for the support. Did no work on Friday .. Had my review. It will take a while to come to terms with it, but I am getting there slowly, feeling much better than I did on Thursday! Yum those chips sound nice! How was xmas at MiL's today?

Ruthie thank you  ooh hurray for starting DR! how are you feeling?


ginger and all   hope you are all well

alig hope you and your dad are ok  

Afm, had my review on Friday with george. He was very kind and reassuring in his knowledge & experience, as always. So I am starting my next cycle in april. I will probably start the pill sometime in march, depending on AF (am imagining she may be a real witch after everything..). He still feels we have a really good chance, but is going to change my stimulation  dose a little, as last time I suddenly went off like a rocket on day 8. … will probably check my progesterone levels too. He also explained that the London Fertility Centre (Zita West clinic uses LFCs facilities, lab & embryologist), have much stricter cut off for freezing than Care, as they don’t like to raise hopes falsely , which is interesting!! We went over my dh's results which showed motility had improved by 9% since his last test, although count & morphology were v similar (on the low side of normal). we are prob going to have EC exactly 80 days after dh has a massive drinking sessions at his bros stag (edinbrugh rugby matches.....)... eek. 80 days is how long it takes to make sperm so am a bit nervous. i think the only alternative is to wait for another month tho.. what does everyone think?

Have spent the day geeking tv's as dh desperately wants a new tv for xmas.. Ours is not a flatscreen, picture looks a bit green now & it humms rather a lot, so planning to use a small tax rebate. Hopefully will cheer up dh a little. Also decided to stretch to sky sports just for xmas. Oh joy! Heehee. Worth it, but I will be a sports widow! I am feeling better than Thursday.. Tho still randomly cry after a glass of wine... Off to my cinema club mtg tonight.joys of village politics! love to all, annie xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - When I've (well actually hubby) has read up on alcohol and sperm (sounds interesting but you know what i mean) it says 3 months in a lot of places but you have to do what is right for you I think. Stressing over it isn't going to help you or anyone. I think it is write alright that you are crying after a glass of wine! It is still very early days and you and your body have been through alot. Thinking of you hun, big  

Dr isn't going as well as last time. One minute I am elf next I am the Grinch! I said this to my husband, he just doesn't know if he speaks how I will be and nor do I! It is not like when you are PMT and can feel it coming it is just coming out of no where!!! HELP? I am off to my Aunts alone today so hopefully time out will help, I am sure when I have a bleed that should help Elf/Grinch also, (hubby is hoping so and so am I to be honest) 

I went to hubby's Nan's Christmas dinner yesterday which was lovely but fil, bil and his gf never ever help tidy away!! They saw me lugging this big chair up over my head to get past them and not one of them moved or helped!! I said how there wasn't any gentlemen in the room them promptly went for a brief walk before I said more!! It would have annoyed me without tx but can't control what I say with tx !! 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, Loops thinking of you Tues.

Love to all

Ruth xx


----------



## loopskig

Sorry to hear about the PMT Ruth, Take the opportunity to say all the things you wouldn't normally be allowed to get away with! Hope it eases up for you soon. 

Mungo, would DH be susceptible to the idea that he doesn't have to get completely smashed in Edinburgh? A few sociable drinks could be a better way for him to enjoy his weekend and still be able to remember it the next day!? I think I'm even trying to convince myself on that one! You could defer but as you said dates may be later as you are reliant on AF anyway and even if you did May tx it would probably be 80 days on from something else (the Stag's wedding?). I'd say carry on as you are but clearly its your decision.

Thinking of you all girls and hoping 10F&T & Lexi are getting on OK. One with a hol to look forward to and another with a hospital trip. I know which I'd rather.

AFM, survived a day at MIL with just a small hole in my tongue. Thanks all for the interview vibes. I'm not much of a fusser so will have a read through tonight and then just wing the rest of it tomorrow. They'll either think I am the best candidate for them or not. Would be nice to have a job sorted and nice long lead in to start date as they'll need to CRB check me first.

Bye for now,
Loops xxx


----------



## suzymc

Good evening lovely pumpkins.

loops - fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow. you'll impress them i'm sure and they will just have to hire you    i'm glad you only bit a smallish hole in your tongue. that's impressive, i normally have to bite a massive hole in mine. MIL's = grrrrrrrrrrrr

ruth - or should i say Elf/Grinch. Aw bless ya! All these extra hormones are not fun. i feel for you hun.    i'm a right snappy cow at the moment and i can't even blame the drugs. i'd just go with the flow and blame everything on the hormones. live it and enjoy it, lol. are you on any of the cycle buddies threads? Our workmen are just backing out of previous agreements for removing rubble. we think we've kicked them into place now though, i'm good thnku (apart from snapping at DH)

mungoadams - Oooo good news on your next cycle in April. It sounds like George is a gr8 person. He defo seems to know what he's doing. My clinic have very strict rules on freezing too and only freeze the best of the best embryos so that was why i wasn't too disappointed when there were none to freeze as i only had a few eggs. Good news too that they use the LFC as they have an amazing reputation. i've only seen that it's 3 months in advance that sperm is 'created' b4 release, so that's 10 days b4 his drinking session. my DH would ignore my requests so i can't really advise, but i'm sure all will be fine. oh i have my DH's pressie, sorry i confused, i was just stressing for you. lol. But it sounds like you're almost sorted. A flat screen tv is a gr8 idea.... not so sure about Sky Sports for a month though. lol. but YAY to tax rebates. My singing is far from amazing but i'm very good at singing along correctly (which helps). I found some Amaretto thx but sadly i couldn't get Disaronno. 

lexi - i hope you had a super lovely weekend in london

baby777- ok i'm getting worried now! you ok? you out there?

So are we all excited? Less than a week to go now   AND i fly to England tomorrow. My suitcase is half packed and all clothes are hung by it ready to go in in the morning. I'm actually looking forward to a few days without DH too! Bad of me i know     but we've been really snapping at each other the past couple of weeks. It's not good. I am sure i will be delighted to see him again on Sat but for now some time away may help. I am also looking forward to a whole week without our parrots. Man, i'm such a b*tch. My laptop will be coming to the UK with me soooooo i will still be in touch
I have found out that my niece no longer believes but my nephew does so i'm happy about that. i love the magic of being around kids that believe in Santa.
Anyways i will be in touch whilst i'm in the UK.......

Much love 2 all and to those who don't post as often
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not posted for a while.

Suzy, hope you have a great time at centreparcs and enjoy seeing your niece and nephew.  I agree its great spending christmas with children as it makes it so much more exciting.  I can't stand amaretto, but cointreau is one of my favourites.

Loops good luck with the interview!  Did you manage to get an outfit?

Ruth I think you managed very well with just a small comment, I'd have said something about it too!  (Although I think my family probably already realise and would scarper before I get the chance!)  Sorry dr isn't going great, hope the symptoms start to wear off soon.

Mungo its great news about the review and starting again in April.  Its a difficult one with DH's sperm, my DH's were so low that he gave up alcohol, but if the count is normal a drinking binge may not have loads of effect.  I think they need a count of 6ml for ivf? (we were never even close to that so wasn't an option for us).  Also, stress can impact on sperm as well as we later found out, and so its a fine balance between alcohol and stress to consider as well, if avoiding alcohol is going to cause difficulties.  Hope you manage to get it sorted, and that you are managing to stay away from work!

Alig so sorry to hear about your dad    how is he doing now?

Lexi my dear hope you enjoyed your dirty weekend!!!

hi to ginger fairy, charlotte and anyone I've missed

AFM, things with my mum are looking a bit better.  Still no operation, and we dont know if the lump is suspicious or not, but the tests on her liver show that there is no real lesion which is really good news and she will definitely have her op by the middle of Jan.  My nan is also in hospital at the moment with pnemonia.  Also, my other cat got run over last week just two months after the last one so we are now a catless family!  I really miss them but can't bring myself to get any more in case the same thing happens.  The good news is I have had my ten week scan and everything is looking good, so dh and I are over the moon about that and are starting to feel a bit more relaxed.

What is the plan for Jan?  Is it the sat 14th or the sun 15th we are meeting?

Bye for now

Whirl


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello my lovelies, just popping my head in to say hello and wish you all a very very happy and hopefully for some a bit of a merry christmas (mine certainly will be, hic!).

Am feeling a lot better/more myself.  Went to see a Counsellor on Friday and going again Friday - it really helped.  I feel it is acceptable to say I am grieving now, rather than feeling silly for feeling that's what it is like.  I also understand DP's perspective a little better.  I'm throwing myself into the new job and its very busy, but I'm weirdly enjoying it.  I did some cleaning at the weekend and *drum roll* am currently making a meal, for the first time since the 2ww.  A proper one, y'know, one that doesn't involve picking up the phone and quoting numbers or watching something go round in circles before it goes ping.  Its a bit of a milestone.  Working from home today has given me the energy and in all honesty, I'm getting pig sick of eating crappy food every day.  That said, I am not really bothered in terms of feeling the need to be healthy - as far as I am concerned I'm in training for my trip to the US and am in fat camp.  Oh and that is next week and I think that is what has been keeping me going, xmas can come and go as far as I'm concerned.  Me and DP are not 'doing' xmas - no pressies as our pressie is our holiday, no tree, no nothing - bah humbug!

The other main reason I popped in was to say we have had the best news today - DP has landed a deal at work today, the commission from which should cover our next cycle.  I cannot tell you what this means for us, I feel like a weight has literally been lifted.

This is the wrong way around, but a couple of personals - sorry I am not here often so not very up to speed but lots of love to my lovely Ruthie, Suzy and Lexi. Mungo I have Pmd you xx Loops did you get the job/how did it go?

Whirl I'm so sorry about your cat xxxxxx  Good news about mum and your bump xxxxxxx  I have asked Suzy today what day she is coming/we are meeting as I can't remember either x

Can't wait to see (most of) you in a few weeks - who is officially coming again?

Lots of Love, hugs and ho ho hos (that's me pretending to be christmassy) xxxxxxxx  positive pumpkin energy for 2012 xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers girls for all the good wishes. It went OK today I think. The test part was a piece of pi$$ and don't feel I cocked up the interview. I made friends with another candidate who seemed quite sensible and capable so you just never know. They were running late though which really was a pain and messed up everyone else's day. Kig had the morning off but had to be in work for 1pm so had to dump Joey on a very kind neighbour until I got back. Is suppose I'll hear from them (or not!) this week. It would be nice to have something lined up but I'm not hugely bothered. Still need convincing that I actually want a job at all!

Now its out of the way I really feel a load is lifted so I am getting properly sorted now with all the Christmas bits and a birthday party for a very special (nearly) 3 year old boy. I invited his little mates thinking everyone would be busy and pretty much all of the blighters accepted so I'm packing party bags and making sure there are 17 layers on the pass the parcel. 

I think we said to meet up in Northampton for lunch and bowling on Sunday 15th January. I can do the Sat though if that's more popular.
My list is Ruthie, Anna, 10F&T, Mungo, Suzy, Whirl, Me
Lexi tbc if she can squirm out of DH birthday celebrations (good luck with that one!)
Trolley tbc - very welcome to stay at mine Saturday night if you want a halfway house.
Baby - are you SURE we can't tempt you? The weather here is lovely...  
AliG, Ginger, Charlotte tbc

I'll keep our HoF on page two updated with who says they are coming with a *

Much love beauties,
Loops xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello to one and all

whirl - hey you. Yes it will be the Sunday the 15th for our get together  so looking forward to it. I had a smile to myself on the plane today that my next visit to these fair shores will be for our get together. thx 4 wishing me a nice time. i hope your xmas is perfect in every way. ooo Cointreau. I'll have an extra one for you, lol. Oh blimey! so sorry you've lost your other cat. Massive   hun. It's so hard isn't it. I lost my 2 bunnies on the same night a couple of years ago and i was so traumatised i haven't managed to get anymore. I still have all their bits and bobs in a box and it breaks my heart to see them, even just the box!!. i totally understand. we planted a tree for them, it helps!! also sorry to hear about your Nan. I hope she gets better soon and fingers crossed for your mum's op in Jan. Fantastic news that all was good for your 10week scan.  

10fingers - well hello there you  i shall reply on here just incase you pop on to read....  thx 4 your email. i will reply b4 friday i promise. for now i can only manage a thread pop in...... my flight gets in at 3:25pm on the 14th, but it got in at that time today and i didn't get in my hire car until 4:19pm!!! various problems at the airport.    But i would imagine it won't take more than an hour after that will it?, sorry 2 hear DH may be in the States though....... i am pleased that your session on Friday has helped you. sometimes talking to someone not involved can really help. we had no xmas decs at home either this year. it's allowed. i hope your dinner was good. fab fab fab news about your DH, he said he'd sort it and Voila 

loops - well i shall keep everything crossed for you. i remember you saying about wanting and not wanting to have a job. i still hope for you that there may be a little miracle.... well you never know. So how long until lil J turns the big 3? bless, he's a popular lil boy  either that or lots of mummy's want rid of lots of little ones for a few hours. lol kidding you he's just 2 fab   Saturday is no good for me as my flight doesn't get in until late avo. so sunday 15th for me.

i'm in the UK now my lovely ladies...... same fair land as 'most'   i was met with a 40min traffic jam coming out of Stansted but what's new in Britain!!!
Very very happy to be here and only a few days to go until Center Parcs.... Mum&I are off to see my bf tomorrow (after xmas pressie clothes shopping) and her very recent arrival. he's barely even a month old and her other little one has just turned 3. So she must have been born close to another little one  hey Mrs. Kig.......... 
Devastated to find out Mum hasn't got any mince pies in. She may find them fatty but i'm in need of a mince pie. My waistline is beyond hope now and i'm finding it a bit depressing esp as i can't diet until after the IVF but hey ho! it's Chrimbo!!! i never realised full fat milk could make you so podgy. Anyway the fab news is my swimsuit actually makes me look thinner so things won't be too bad in the CP pool. haha! 
Right time for bed i'm an hour ahead of course so v knackered. Just think Mrs. Kig we're currently not too far from each other. (M&D live near Melton)
Anyways much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

loops - just seen all your nicknames. lol. how long did they all take?


also i now know baby777 is ok (well almost) and well i know she's out having lots of fun but Anna come back soon we miss you & to Charlotte, Trolleydolly and Gingerfairy - hope 2 see you all on here again soon  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi girlies, 

Sorry been a bit awol, just been a manic week and needed 5 mins to sit down and read back on your posts. 

Ali - I am sorry to hear about your Dad, really hope he is doing ok and gets well soon x

Whirl - Oh god your poor cat (you know my feelings on this already), so sorry hon. I totally agree about not getting anymore in case the same thing happens, so sad when we lose our pets :-( On a positive note fabulous news about your scan, yikes it must feel almost real now. Lots of love x

Suzy - yey you're here! It sounds like you are well and truly in the spirit of things, when do you head to center parcs? good on you getting on the slides, I love center parcs solely for that reason - such a big kid! 

Loops - fingers crossed you get the job! Hope the party goes well, my god 17 kids you are a brave lady! I can imagine your little boy is very excited this year as old enough to know whats going on. 

Ginger - Just saw in your signature you've just had a scan, how did it go??

10fingers - I am very happy to see you back on here lovely and you sound a lot brighter. It sounds like you've got some benefit from your counsellor, I have my first appt tomorrow morning!! Not long til hols now, who needs christmas hey!

Ruthie - yey good luck sweetie, you are finally off!!! I am so sorry I totally forgot to post those cd's to you............let me know if you still need them xx

Anna - how you doing lovely? xx

AFM.......I am feeling ok, have made some decisions about life and will no longer be putting myself in any social situations that stress me out so sadly that means keeping my distance from some friends :-( Ditching ******** has also helped a lot!!!!

Had the best 'adult' weekend in London with DH, went to some fab restaurants and to the theatre which was just what we needed and managed to switch off from fertility stuff! Went out last night with some fab girls i've met on FF, we all had too much wine but was so fab to chat to people who get it! 

Heading to my folks in Shropshire tomorrow for Christmas then have got my gorgeous nieces coming to stay boxing day so will be jam packed until the 30th for my op! I'll be skipping into that hospital as its another positive step for us to get out baby.

Anyway, wishing you all a wonderful Christmas and New Year..............2012 WILL BE OUR YEAR! 

I will post before the 30th 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

*She's only gone and bloomin done it!*

Fa la la la who's the cleverest of them all? Me that's who! Hmmmm until they realise that it was a flukey performance and I'm actually completely disorganised and hopeless at admin!

Leicester College have just rung me to say they'd like me to start asap after CRB clearance etc. 18.5hours over Tue/Wed/Thurs. Money not brilliant but good enough to cover Joey (3 on Boxing Day) at nursery where he starts in January anyway. Looks like its all change at the Kiggells for 2012.

Thanks girls for all your support. Now on to more important things like making a dinosaur birthday cake.

Welcome 'home' Suzy

Whirl, really pleased to hear some positive news about your mum

Ruth, hope you are feeling a bit more steady 

Your mate Loops 
No longer a jobless wonder!

xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopppss!

You clever girl WELL DONE YOU! Did you use your super admin skills in keeping us pumpkins organised as an example in your interview?! lol.  WE ALL KNEW YOU WOULD DO IT  Love to new HOF x

Lexi - hey honey, glad you had a good weekend - it makes me smile when you call it an adult weekend though but perhaps that is just my dirty mind lol.  Good luck for tomorrow.  Can you pleeeeasssse come in Jan??  You can stay here with Suzy too if you need a bed, I will take the sofa!  Where are your folks in Shrops?  Is that where you were bought up?  I lived there for a while xx

Suzy hey chick, thanks for clarifying on the flights  catch u later in the week x

Hello and good evenings to you all xx


----------



## suzymc

oooooooooooooooooooooooo it's time for a celebration
well done Loops you clever clever lady    it's time for a spot of dancing to celebrate.
oh i laughed at 10fingers comment about if Loops used the HOF as an example of her gr8 skills. can you just imagine someone else reading that!? lol. 

lexi - aw! so happy you had a super fab weekend with DH  we are heading to CP early Friday. We can't check in until 2pm but we're hitting the pool at about 10am. Oh i love the slides but i haven't braved them in years. Do you get grazes on the slides? we do & we refer to them as the Center Parcs burn...lol. Well it's all part of the fun. i am glad you are happy about leaving ** & your get together with FF friends sounds great. I   you can make ours but we'll understand. safe journey tomorrow hunny & i hope you have a super time. i can see you now skipping into hospital on the 30th. it defo sounds like a step in the right direction for you. i will post on here 2morrow but incase you don't come on after you leave 2morrow have a very happy Christmas hunny and catch you before the 30th

loops (again) - so proud of you. it sure all is changing for you hunny. i tell ya 2012 is gonna be the year of the pumpkins.  how did the dinosaur cake making go? 

10fingers - love 2 you too. epic reply coming v v soon 

well we have been out for our obligatory indian meal tonight. twas yum. not as hot as i normally like it but then that may be a good thing. it's been a lovely day. my mum however is not the worlds easiest person to drive around for a day but hey ho! i was bought some lovely new clothes at Fosse park for xmas and then as u know we went to see my bf. i had lovely cuddles with the new arrival. he's already really quite strong. i did ask her if he could come home with me but she didn't seen keen. i react to her children a lot differently than with anyone elses. i just don't get any heartache like i do with other peoples babies. it's all just so much easier because of who she is and she's had a hard time of it too.... and to proove time has slipped away from me he's already 7 weeks old..... i should have remembered really as he was born the same day i did my first negative test!! pressie wrapping tomorrow 

catch you all again tomorrow. my past post b4 CP/Xmas

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Wow cheers girls. I think you are possibly more excited about the job than me! Something to do with the Christmas spirit (ie. Mulled Wine) perhaps!

Have a good one all - even those not officially celebrating.
We're away 24-27th so will be coming back to hear all your excitement then.

Massive love and   to you precious Pumpkins,
Loops xxx xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All, I have missed posting on here the past few days.

Suzy - Hope you are enjoying a workmen, parrot and hubby free time in UK he he. I am like you I love the magic of being around those who believe, at school and at home he he!! I am only on this a a thread I have been on from the beginning I did contemplate joining one for buddies but not sure at the mo, if I start driving you all mad let me know!! 

Whirl - That is fantastic news re your scan, glad your mum has an idea for op and that liver isn't as bad as first thought. So sorry to hear about your cats These things all happen at once don't they!? 

10fingers - So glad re hubby's work, it is a great feeling, there has been major cuts where my hubby works but he was told yesterday that he is safe, so we are sooo thankful! It was like weight has been lifted! 

Loops - That is the best way to be about the interview, hopefully you will have some good news January then you well and truly wont car he he I can do Sat or Sun in Jan, just let me know when the census has been reached and I will make sure nothing else gets in the way! (except if hospital apps of course). Just read Suzy's post so Sunday is fine he he

Lexi - I was worrying they had got lost in the post, but have been away so thought they may have turned up, if I could borrow them that would be great, could I download them do you know? If so save you posting Thinking of you on the 30th hun

Loops - Yippee on the job!!! We all had faith in you!!

I have had a lovely few days break in Southsea, which did help. AF has arrived, so I am really hoping that helps get rid of the horrid Grinch!!! I am really not likely that part of me at the moment! Cried this morning because dr didn't go at all well, hubby was still in bed, I was grumpy when he did get up something I didn't want to be then cried because I am fed up feeling this way. I am hoping af will help clear that side effect!! I have had red rashes all down my left side (another side effect) which I didn't have last time!!! 

Hubby's job is safe which was a huge relief yesterday! 

I am looking at retraining as my job is getting more and more like a teachers job and while I enjoy it I feel I am being taken for a mug a lot of the time. I still want to continue my chiropody as a side line but need some steady money. 

Have any of you had to dr for over 3 weeks before needing to go to hospital for any scans or tests?

I will wish you all a happy Christmas as I know some of you will be going away tomorrow or Sat, I will be on again as staying local for Christmas. 

Love and positive vibes to all

Ruth AKA Elf/Grinch x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello again,

Just seen our names, very catching, who made mine up? For what reason? It made me laugh thats for sure

Your very own Toe Tickler 

x x


----------



## suzymc

OK i'm officially offline now for a few days so

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL​
  ​
I hope you all have a super lovely Christmas

Much love Suzy xxxxxxx

loops - lol, i know you're not keen on going back to work but i have to celebrate because it's always an achievement. it's always good to be the chosen one  we get back on the 27th too. have fun my luv

ruth - aw! hun. flipping DR'ing. Sorry it's making you v hormonal. i will never be driven mad by your posts so chat away as much as you want and or need. i was just wondering cuz i'm still not sure if i can cope with the pressure of a cycle buddies thread. i'd rather just share with you lovely ladies. i think it may feel less pressured?!? oh workmen, parrot and hubby free is good but i really miss him today. it's not the same just chatting on the phone. i don't miss anything else though, lol. i have my fingers crossed that your AF banishes the grinch. i'm sure your clinic must have a reason to be waiting 3 weeks for your scan. gr8 news on DH's job being safe and i'm sorry yours has changed/is changing. have a gr8 one my grinch/elf, lol. loops did the hof names

Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Quick one from me, we are hopefully getting a new laptop soon so will be able to post more often. My dad is home, he had a mini stroke, so now has a walking frame to get around. He is in a lot of pain though as he also has a bad back and the doc gave him co codamal which just sends him to sleep, not good. Our follow up at clinic was very quick we were only there about 15 mins and didn't learn much. The 2 put back were grade B and the 3 that didn't make it grade D, next time they will start me on a higher dose to aim to get between 10 to 15 collected. My AF arrived this week and they have said we can start on my next cycle or we can wait but did mention my age but he did say i didn't look my age ;-) Our new cat and kitten are settling in ok and are so cute, they have met our old cat and no fights yet and we are taking it slowly. Off now for christmas so have a good one and be merry, take care Ali x


----------



## loopskig

that was an early/late one Ali! Merry Christmas to you too xx

Ruth - Chiropody is feet, right? The names are a bit rubbish as noone offered any suggestions. I'm sure you girls can come up with some better ideas for one another. Post 'em here or PM me xx

I got up extra early to chop carrot & cuc & put wotsits in bowl. Now I'm ready & twidling my thumbs xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Thank you, yes we miss dh once we are separated don't we he he I joined a thread last time but not too sure for this time, I will see. Thanks for your message was very sweet and the elf/Grinch bit made me laugh he he Have a fabulous Christmas, truly let your hair down and enjoy

Ali - Glad you Dad is home, hope his pain diminishes over time. When do you think you might start next tx, after next bleed or at a later date?

Loops - I loved the name choices you did very well doing them all alone, I wouldn't have had a clue! Thank you sooooo much!! Really appreciate it. Yes I am the feet women, thank you for remembering He he. What you up to today?

To all have a restful, healthy Christmas   

Love Ruth x x x


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies just wanted to pop on and wish you all seasons greetings now im finally out of hospital i was a bit worried i wouldnt be out for the silly season but they finally let me out yesterday. it will take me some time to read and catch up which ill have to do after christmas now so for now hope you are all well.xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hello my lovely pumpkins, not been on for a few weeks. Not managed to catch up on you all yet but have had to have some time away from all things ivf! We had our review last week and we have been advised to wait before trying again, emotionally they don't think I can cope with attempt number 3 and they are probably right. So it's off the menu, going back late march for checkup and to have bloods etc re-done and we can discuss dates then. 

Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas, ours was as expected hard with being first year without  Andrews dad and if course not wanting to be outdone I was in a&e at 4am on Christmas day with suspected gall stones!  Never dull! 

Much love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Girls

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, I had a good one just relaxing with family.

Anna its good to hear from you again.  Hope you are feeling better now and can take some time to focus on yourself now that Christmas is over.  March is only three months away which isn't long in the scheme of things, hope you manage to have some fun time before then.    

Ginger fairy I must have missed your post about being in hospital, hope everything is ok     Glad you are home now. 

Loops well done on the job that's fantastic!  When do you start?

Alig really glad to hear that your dad is home.  Hope that the pain starts to go for him soon.  Sorry to hear your follow up appointment was dissappointing, are you doing ok?  

Ruth hope the down regging is going ok.  I think that I got a rash from the dr too, it went after a few days ffrom what i can remember.  Are you feeling a bit happier now?  I was dr for just over 2 weeks i think before I had a scan, my clinic always did dr scans on a Monday so could have worked out at 3 weeks depending on what day you started.  Glad your dh's job is ok.

Suzy hope you are enjoying family time, centre parcs and being back in the uk!  Which centre parcs are you at?  The slides and swimming pool are my favourite.  Glad you enjoyed spending time with your best friend and her children.  How are you coping with being off line?

Lexi thanks for the comments about the cat. We are thinking of getting a dog so at some point I might pm you to pick your brains about it. Hope you enjoyed your jam packed Christmas and I will be thinking of you for your op on the 30th.  

Thanks for all the wishes about the cats.

Hi to 10fingers, baby and anyone I've missed.

Bye for now

Whirl


----------



## Ruthie82

Just a quick one ladies, a link re IVF discussion:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/today#playepisode7

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

ruth, couldn't work your link darling. Did I tell you my bro is moving to Orpington in the new year?

Hope you've all had a super Christmas and Father Christmas bought you everything you wonderful girls deserve. Anyone got any spectacular plans tonight? Of course 10 fingers has already cleared off to Florida, lucky thing! We've got some mates coming for dinner & cards. All very civilised and there's a brace of partridge waiting to be chopped up later. Joe's either going to love that or be petrified! The wife is preggers due in 3wks & I'm my last chance 2ww so the boys will have to see to the Champers alone.

ginge, I too missed the news that you had been hospitalised. Obv glad to hear you're home safe. Please take it steady - I bet you're fed up of hearing "in your condition"!

That goes for you too Whirl!

Suze, your break looked like good fun. I'm pleased you've had a change of scenery & nice time with family. A nice distraction from what's coming next! Am quite excited for you. And Ruth too, how are you getting on now with the drugs?

Big love to Baby (bit quiet darling, hope its festive business or dodgy internet keeping you away and not just that you are all Pumpkined out), Charlotte, Trolley, Mungo, Anna, Lexi, AliG.  

As for news here, we had fun Christmas & Joey birthday. We are going to have to move house to fit all the new presents in as folk insist on getting two gifts. They are yes generous and I do appreciate it really.

I don't usually post on my phone but woke me up Kig out running and its too early for me to venture downstairs to machine. So sorry its a bit garbled today.

Happy New Year all.

Loops x x xx xx


----------



## loopskig

ps. Bro had 12wk scan on 28th all fine. Its only just this week dawned on me that dates are as they should have been for me if we'd had a successful IVF cycle so am feeling super jealous but completely thrilled for then so I'll get over it. Bro seems like he's turned to corner with excitement now the big milestone is passed, jabbering on about how the teense was doing somersaults then promptly fell asleep. I'm pleased for them both as neither officially planned a future with children but they really seem to be determined to make a go of it.
I can't imagine you'll be too bothered either way about news of a couple you don't even know! But rest assured I'll keep you up to date for the next 6 months

Ginger Fairy & Whirl your scans can't to too far off now. Am so excited for you to see your very own indistinguishable grey smudge! xx


----------



## suzymc

Helloooooooo lovely pumpkins.

I am back from the fair old UK and finally not running around with a million things to do and i can finally relaxe and chat to you all 

alig - good news your Dad is home but i'm sorry he's in a lot of pain. Your next tx sounds similar to mine in that i too and going to be stimulated more. My AF arrived Thursday and i will be starting in just over 4 weeks so it looks like we'll be cycling at similar times 

ruth - how's it going? elf or grinch right now? lol. i hope all is well with your injections. xmas was fab thx hun. i hope yours was too. i drunk quite a bit! but i have no guilt. 

ginger fairy - sorry to hear you've been in hopsital. i hope things are ok now & you had a good xmas

anna - hey you  are you OK about them delaying your tx? i am sure that a little wait will help your eggies too. oh hun, sorry to hear you weren't well xmas morning. good job it wasn't worse they hey.... i loved the xmas jumpers pic on **..   sorry xmas was hard, but totally understandable

whirl - glad you had a lovely relaxing xmas. we were at Sherwood CP. i loved the water slides. it was like being a kid again. my SIL had an 'exposure' moment on part of the rapids. twas v amusing... haha! i quite enjoyed the internet break but now i'm v happy to be back. i hope you and the little one are well

loops - so i'm guessing Joe's b'day was a success? interesting cake there hun  i hope you had a good xmas. we have no plans 4 tonight. we have said no to a couple of party invites and are going to stay in and do 'singstar'. sad i know but we just fancied a NYE by ourselves this year. we have so many hopes pinned on 2012 we just want to see it in together by ourselves!! enjoy your night tonight. glad your bro is getting into the swing of things re. being a Daddy. And yes xmas away was a lovely change of scenery. my mum drove me nuts but all the same it was a lovely xmas.

AFM - well xmas was just lovely. Albeit a bit tiring but still fab. Xmas day was so magical with my niece and nephew. they were spoilt a bit too much mind you but hey ho! CP was just fab. So warm aswell. We weren't far away from all the action so i didn't quite burn off all my calories but it stopped DH moaning about the walk. I had forgotten just how enjoyable CP slides are. I also discovered i am quite a badminton pro. I was very rubbish at bowling though... but then we all were & so we blamed it on the fact the pins were on strings. so my practice for Jan didn't go to plan. haha! I found my Mum a bit hard to deal with at times as she's becoming quite a grinch in her old age, we even fell out one day which is rare for us. Well i tried not to fall out but she was just being a pain. it's sad cuz we used to get on so well but now she's just difficult and negative about so many things.   (i've just spoken to her on the phone and it wasn't easy, i think the more i notice her moaning the harder i find it to talk to her)
Sadly natural try this month didn't work either and my AF arrived Thursday. maybe the harder you try the harder it is to get pregnant?! So onwards to AF. I'm already feeling anxious but i have TWO IVF relaxation CDs for this try..... i also have a cuddly microwave duck for stimming and of course my Zita West vitamins plus a stack of nuts and milkshake syrup..... So i'm all ready. bring it on!!!!!!! eek!

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

<<<< Suze I think you only saw the 2nd best in show cake that we took to mum's. The Triceratops that looked more like a Bull!

This was the Stegosaurus that I did for Joe's party with his little mates on the 23rd. Still not up to some other folks standard but I am in no way creative and so was pretty chuffed with my effort! Kig had a hand in it too so I can't take full credit!

Loops xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops- I checked the link after I posted it and it worked, perhaps it has expired, think radio ones only last so many days, it was nothing we don't already know anyway No you didn't say re your brothers move, is he relocating for work? Funny enough hubby and I are thinking of moving Orpington way later this year. Enjoy the cards and drinks, very civilised, sounds fun Fingers crossed this is your month, when would you be due on? (  you get a bit positive instead). Glad Joe enjoyed his birthday and Christmas

Ginger - I didn't realise either, hope you are OK and looking after yourself

Whirl - How are you doing? Rash has stopped still marked from it, nice to here I am not alone with the rash, although I wouldn't wish it on anyone if you no what I mean The symptoms have died down a bit, tiredness kicked in more but I can deal with that much more than the moods and emotions! Thank you for asking Hun

Suzy - I love your way of looking at nye with each other, I will certainly steal that thought, if you don't mind? He he  I am more Elf at the moment so yippee!! he he

Loops - Love the cake, good on you!!

Getting on better with the drugs now, emotions have calmed a bit and tiredness has kicked in but I know where I stand with that more than the horrid moods!
I have scan on Tuesday, so fingers crossed lining is good, I told hubby not to worry with coming with me as scan is at midday and its his first day back after being secured job wise so don't want him missing most of first day back, now feeling nervous about it all when I allow myself to think about Tuesday. I haven't told hubby as he would come if he new I felt like that. It will be fine on the day

Hubby and I are having a night in tonight, we've rented Horrible bosses and Pirates, on stranger tides. 

Sorry where is the meet on 15th? 

Happy New year to you all. Heres wishing 2012 brings us all a bundle of joy...or two he he

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

loops - ooooooooo nice stegosaurus. wow! you made two..... any left? (i want some, yum) i think the Steg is great. other cake is a little odd looking but hey it's better to try than not to try at all. lol. xx

ruth - hey  glad i'm not the only one having an evening in with DH. Of course you can use my NYE sentiments. it's true for ALL of us afterall  Yay to the Elf. lol. i've got everything crossed for Tuesday for you. Incase nerves get the better of you just recite our mantra. i am sure it will help. meet on the 15th is in Northampton.   you can make it. enjoy your evening with DH and the films xx

AFM - i had a message from a lady in the UK going to my clinic in La Rochelle at almost the exact same time as me. she's going late Jan. She's just joined FF. so i hope to hear all her updates and fingers crossed for her too


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Thank you re comments for Tuesday, I will remember our mantra when I need someone with me Its great being so close to all of you lovely ladies without even meeting you all, imagine us all at meets he he!! I hope to come to the meet on 15th dependent on tx but will keep you all posted. If not I am sure there will be others I hope so

Hubby and I have just made a Dream poster for 2012, with pictures of all things we want to come true I use to do them in my teens but haven't done one since before I met hubby so I thought it was high time I did!!

Again Happy New year to you all. Heres wishing 2012 brings us all a bundle of joy...or two he he

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Wishing you all a very Happy New year, hope you had all enjoyed Christmas and looking forward to a fresh start in 2012!!!

I am a bit whacked out still so will try and catch up with personals over the next few days......

My op went well, my tubes were removed it seems they were open at the end and leaking fluid into my womb so IVF had no chance with them in there so relieved I made the right decision and happy to not get any more bad news. 

I want to give my body some time to recover after IVF treatment and op so think i'll look to start IVF again in March/April so need to lose some weight and get fit and healthy ready for round 2.

Anyway, need to read back and catch up on all your news.

Love, luck and happiness to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

What an idiot have just lost a post and now my msg not as detailed/polite/considered as I just want to get to bed!

Great News brave girl Lexi. I thought of you this morning and realised I'd overlooked your Op so came online tonight to ask for an update. Glad its gone according to plan and though can't have been v pleasant. Pleased for you that it was clearly and absolutley the right call. Best wishes for a swift recovery. You just need to focus on that now - and palming off the birthday boy come 15th!

I'm intending to get a whole weekend pass and take a trip to my best mate in Bournemouth Ffriday (13th, happy birthday Suze!) so I can be a supportive and dutiful bridesmaid and do some planning for her wedding in April. So will be driving up to Northampton from there on the Sunday 15th either via Oxford or M25, probably Oxford unless you wanted picking up from Staines/Watford way Ruth but you'd still be on your own for return leg I'm afraid.
Any ideas about timings or decent restaurant location? I think we're reliant on recommendation from Mungo & 10F&T. I'll keep an eye on GroupOn too but wouldn't know what's a germ-ridden dive and what's a Michelin starred establishment down that way. Reckon I can realistically be in the vicinity from 12pm.

Will be thinking of you Tues Ruth darling. Fingers crossed you are performing 'better than textbook' and all set to progress to next stage.

Much love and a very Happy New Year to you all PPs.
I'm looking forward to sharing the highs and lows (mostly highs please!) of 2012 with you,
Loops xxx x xxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear ladies

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL

lexi -     me. i wanted to wish you well before your op. i don't know what's up with me at the moment. i had told my parents i was going to ring them Friday and i just totally forgot until Sat morning. I wish you a very speedy recovery hun. Are you on total bed rest? Make sure DH looks after you well. That is great news that your op went well and it certainly sounds like you have taken the right choice to have it done now before another IVF. It sounds like there may be a few pumpkins cycling in March/April now  Happy new Year to you too hun. It's quite scary for me thinking of what's to come but i'm glad and thankful for you all. 

loops - it sounds like you have your weekend sorted.  i'm currently trying to pretend i'm not really going to be 36 so very soon  boooooooooo. it's a shame i can't get p*ssed that weekend and drown my sorrows. I think meeting at 12 would be a plan and perhaps eating somewhere near the bowling? Frankie & Bennies? we'll have to wait for 10fingers and mungo to return i feel so they can recommend where to eat. Happy new year to you too and here's to mainly highs 

ruth - glad i may have helped with getting u through your scan. you'll be grand. I love the sound of your dream poster. Happy New Year to you too and here here 

i had my final booze up on Sat night with DH and we had our longest lie in in years on Sunday. my head was banging and i'm really happy i don't have to drink again now for sometime. although as i said to Loops i'd quite like to drown my sorrows as i really don't want to be 36 this year but so near to tx i'd better not risk it!! I did a wee tribute to all you lovely pumpkins on my ******** status for the New Year. 

So i will copy it over here too (but remove your names)

Happy New Year one and all...... i had a pretty rotten 2011 and i am glad to see the back of it. I am slightly scared about 2012 but i have made some new and amazing friends. (i then mentioned your names). I wanted to dedicate this to these amazing ladies and i hope 2012 is everything we want it to be. Love you all 



SO here's to 2012 and     our dreams come true
much love 2 all
Suzy xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

HAPPY NEW YEAR PUMPKINS!​
I am so sorry i havent been around... deadlines at work hit with a vengance after my week off and then the mammoth drving task of seeing everyone at xmas hit...

sorry! i am starting to feel more like my old self. less prone to crying and biting ppls head off, so thats good. i am going to have a read through of everyone's posts and then write personals.

cant wait for 15th 

much love,
annie xxx


----------



## mungoadams

Ruth good luck for your scan.fingers crossed for a nice thin lining. Hope you can come on 15th, But that this cycle goes well first & foremst. You could be having EC around 15th! Hope you had some slightly more helpful relatives at your real xmas dinner ! Southsea sounds good tho bah humbug about the rash & grinch! Has grinch gone? Oh what a relief about your dhs job. That must have been stressful. So are you a teaching assistant? Are you thinkong of doing GTP or moving away from teaching?  Re the DR wait.. I was 3 weeks on my first cycle, but that was because the clinic I was at had too many ladies/not enough slots! Grrr. I would ask to speak to a consultant and get an explantaion.. It may be because that is how long they feel you need.

Loops how are you? How was your dinner & cards on NYE? Wooohoo! Congrats! So sorry I havent been around to congratulate you earlier. What an xmas present  when do you start your new job? Wow 17 2-3 yr olds! Eek! How did the birthday party go? Love the cake! thanks so much for organising us. Anyone who wants is welcome to stay at mine  also happy to give ppl a lift if anyone is catching a train? Am not sure re DH & stag do. If it was anyone other than his brother…but he is bestman & organising the stag so a bit tricky.. Although I think he will try to moderate a bit, it will still be a LOT more than 6 unit/week!  George our consultant said that it takes 80 days… and his main concern would be if dh was a regular heavy drinker.. And he will be on 6 units/week from now until after EC anyway (apart from stag do), so George wasn’t worried and my acupuncturist said she thought it would be fine too.  Wedding is at end of march so we are both going to be fairly sober anyways for that.. Yay! Hope your tongue has healed well & not too many more holes  did you get the job? 


Baby777 hope you are ok, glad to hear you have been out 

Alig good to hear your dad is home. How is his back now? Have they given him a longer term prognosis? Will physio help? Hmm does sound like a v quick review appt, but glad to hear they are changing your stimms dose.  Did you have a good Christmas and new year?

Whirl, Fantastic news about the scan. Have you had a dating scan now? glad it sounds as though your mum is going to be ok? I guess the op is in a couple of weeks now?  How is your nan? I am so sorry to hear about your second cat  roll on a better 2012! I love both cats & dogs, but at the mo just have a v spoilt labradoodle… doesn’t get many treats but has most of the sofa to himself. We squeeze on the endheehe. He is a 35kg lap dog! Great for cuddling tho I do get bruises on my legs when he stands on me .

Jane, how was the holiday?  really pleased to hear the counselling helped. So sorry you were feeling silly about grieving… it is still a loss and such a huge drop after the build up  wow great to hear the job is working out well if busy and you made a real meal. Woohoo. I did that too not so long ago hehe. Wonderful news about your DH's commission, money can put so much extra pressure on us  

Suzy, like the sound of your CP swim suit! Did you get some mince pies in the end?  managed to 'forget' sky sports. Till school hols anyway. Ah your xmas sounds great. Wow a badminton ace? I am soo bad at all sport as I have mentioned..  I found my mum annoying as well.. She started to get all maudling late on xmas day, (11.30pm, wine fuelled) and I bit her head off. Eek.  Oh poo for AF! Your preparations sound good. Esp the syrup  when do you start the next cycle? Wonderful to hear you will have someone from UK going to the same clinic as you. That will really help I am sure. Bless you for your ** message  I have overindulged as well  feel much better for it.

Lexi how are you today? I hope you are taking it easy? So glad you had the op tho!How was shropshire? I used to live in shrewsbury.  You sound like the decision to get some space from a few ppl is a good idea. The weekend in london sounds lovely! 

Ginger how are u? How was your scan? You have been in hospital? Eek 

Anna oh no gallstones! Ouch. Are you ok now? I think a break is a good idea.

All  - Have we decided on a place for lunch? Assume for bowling we are going to sixfields? If we don’t mind chains apparently sixfields has a TGI Friday, Bella Italia, Pizza Hut, Franky & Benny's... ?  I am afraid I don’t  know northampton that well (we moved to my little village august 2010 and been a bit too focused on ivf to check out local restaurants.. wow that sounds a bit mad doesn’t it! )  , but could ask Dh to ask at work for a recommendation if we fancy a proper pub, or something else? Anyone who needs a bed for the night Saturday or sunday is welcome to stay at mine. 

Afm.. Well starting to feel more myself as I said. Was up til 5am on NYE at a mates house, v small group of pppl, v chilled.did have 1.5 bottles of wine gulp/ouch! could be a v long time before that happens again. They had proper decks as one of them used to DJ., so lots of dancing. And they have 2 super cute kids, who slept thru it all, but wre sooo sweet in the morning. One of them just attached herself like a monkey to me ,  so nice to have a cuddle. nieces & nephews over xmas were lovely too of course. 

here is to a very positive 2012 for us all!

Love,
Annie xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies  

Happy New Year  

Sorry have been AWOL lately, DH and I had a lovely holiday in Gran Canaria  . Its just what we needed, lazing around in the sun all day and not thinking about tx. We now have to get busy saving for our fourth attempt, never thought I would ever have to be on that  number.  

Hope you had a good Christmas, DH and I didn’t celebrate it this year, instead we had our holiday and thought about ourselves for a change. Not sure our families were too happy but we needed some time alone. 

Suzymc – glad to hear you had a great time in Centreparcs, I’ve never been before but it sounds like good fun. Are you trying anything different for your next tx? Are you adding anything to your diet etc?

Gingerfairy – how come you ended up in hospital?   Glad you are out now and hoping everything is going well. 

Annawb37 – poor you ending up in a&e. You haven’t got long to wait till March! Its probably not a bad thing to wait a little while and have a little break. I had first cycle in August ’10, 2nd in February and the 3rd November and now waiting to start the 4th. After the 2nd we decided to change clinics and had various tests done etc and even though at times I felt time was ticking on it did me some good to have a few months break.

Whirl – how are you? Sorry to hear about your cat  . I’d like to get a dog too but feel working gets in the way.

Loops – loving the cake. Sounds like you had a hectic few days over Christmas with Joey’s birthday too. Glad you are so positive about your brothers baby. I still find it hard with family pregnancy/babies. My cousins had her third baby in Sep and my sister in law had her second in Nov, I feel I’m getting left behind. 

Lexi – glad the op went well. Hope you are taking some time to recover. 

Mungoadams – wow you celebrated new year’s eve well!  I’m afraid DH and I gave up and went to bed – he has been suffering with man flu since we returned from our hols. Here’s hoping 2012 brings better news for the both of us. 

Ruthie – how is the cycle going?   everything goes well.

I don’t think I will be able to make the 15th. We have another appointment in London on the 13th so think it will be too much.

Hello to anyone I’ve missed and apologies for not mentioning you but I’ve struggled to keep up with the posts.  

Well I'm back to school tomorrow   I think i'd prefer another holiday but work it is...

Love Charlotte x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Today is a quiet day on here, everyone getting back to work and so on I imagine.

Anna/Ginger - How are you both? Feeling better I hope  

Lexi - Glad you feel relieved you had made the right decision. Much love to you, hope your resting and getting pampered by hubby

Suzy - How thoughtful, re ******** message, you are right, we have made some truly amazing friends in one and other

Mungo - Lovely to hear from you, thank you for your kind words, yes the Grinch has gone!! Still have the odd moment but no way near as bad thank goodness!! I am a teaching assistant, but plan and mark and take groups, it is increasing with every term and starting to feel some what used. I  have an interview tomorrow for a course which is one of 2 courses which leads to being a lecturer, so I will see what they say tomorrow. I would love to be a drama teacher but perhaps in the future. Glad you are starting to feel a bit better, it will take time, these things do. Please do continue to nurture and put yourself first hun

Charlotte - Glad you had some much deserved you time. Sorry you can't make 15th but totally understandable

Had my scan today, all is going well, start stimming tonight, blood test on Saturday. Any ideas of something to do on a Saturday morning up London? Thought hubby and I may as well use the time up London whilst we are up there for hospital. Nothing too expensive though.

Have a interview/info day for college course tomorrow after work, for a part time evening course. 

Any tips on things I should do during stimming? Hot water bottle once a day on tummy is one isn't it?

When do I stop the Brazil nuts?

Did anyone stop their vitamins (apart from folic acid and multi vitamin) at this stage? i know it is something we discussed previously

Thank you in advance ladies,

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

Good morning ladies.

I think my body is stuck on British time cuz i'm finding it really hard to wake up in the morning at the moment   bad bad me......

mungoadams - lovely to hear from you   Ah yes we got some mince pies in the end. Although i have to admit that they didn't all get eaten. woops! sorry you were sooooooo busy back at work. nothing like throwing you in at the deep end! Oh i'm terrible at sports too, hence why i was so happy with being so good at Badminton, lol. sorry things weren't too easy with your Mum too, i hope i don't get like that... i fear turning into my Mum!! I'm happy with any of those chain restaurants, F&B's is my fave out of all of them. It would make sense to eat near bowling. Your NYE sounds perfect........

charlotte- hey there you  So glad you had a fab holiday. It sounds like it was much needed. Center parcs is great especially if there's a group of you. I've been going since i was about 6 years old. I'm being stimulated more for my next IVF as she wants more eggs so we can hopefully go to blast. I am carrying on with lots of nuts, full fat milk and protein. Plus this time i have 2 IVF relaxation CDs as many pregnant FF ladies have recommended them to me and i will also be warming my tummy a bit more (but not all day long) during stimming. I'm also going to try being a bit more chilled for a day after ET as last time i walked a bit too much i feel. i just thought i'd try the opposite! well DH is making me relax more! so i've got funny DVDs in and i'm going to have a bed day and just get up to get drinks etc.

ruth - soooooooooooooo glad your scan went well. I hope your first stimming injection went well. How long r you being stimulated for? is it 2 weeks or more? Pass on something inexpensive to do in London. Which clinic are you at? i didn't use a hot water bottle during stimming last time but this time i will, well i have one of those microwavable animals as the heat is less intense (for my fibroids). i did have good eggs without the heat though! apparently!! I had 3 brazils nearly every night during stimming and stopped 3 days after ET. If it's a 5dt then i'd stop the day after.... but i may have less this time round as my Zita vitamins have a lot of selenium in them. Also i carried on with my fertility vitamins. Like pregnacare as doc recommended them.... but she didn't recommend any extra to that. Good luck with your interview today. i have everything crossed for you. 

i hope you all have a lovely day
I'm spending the day cleaning and organising things that need organising! oooooooo fun!!! DH is also in charge of booking my app for my next IVF cycle today. back to the doctors i do go!! it's been great having time off but i feel i'm ready now to get back to it all.

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

I haven't been to a Frankie & Bennys but think its just like an American burger type chain? Fine by me. Shall I ring and book a table for x8 at 12.30 on Sunday 15th January. Numbers might be +/- 1 or 2 but I can't imagine that will pose a massive problem. We can just meet in there in dribs and drabs after 12. I'll PM my mobile number.

Can someone else sort the bowling? We might just be able to turn up and walk in anyway.

Ruth, Winter Wonderland was at Hyde Park but might be all packed up now. Or the big wheel? Think you can get London Eye tickets on internet in advance so save queuing. I agree it would be nice for you to make an adventure out of the blood test trip. Good luck! Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts.   vibes for all good work going on in your tummy! Your mind is happy, your body is healthy, what are you?!

Mungo, lovely to hear from you. I am so in awe of your strength  

Charlotte, sounds like a wonderful hols. Really pleased you got to have a proper break. Will miss you in Northampton.

Suzy, back on the rollercoaster you go! We're with you all the way. Wooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!

AFM, not sure yet of start date but CRB clearance is already through in Saturday's post. I only completed it 22/12 so they are obv working hard over Christmas! I am always disproportionately impressed when anything efficient happens! i don't really want to start til 1st Feb but there's really nothing stopping me and the sooner I start the sooner I'm being paid.

WHAT IF....
I get a BFP next week? Does anyone have any good knowledge on how long you are supposed to be in post to qualify for maternity leave? It won't change anything as I'll still take the job even if only for 6 months. Had a couple of days feeling as though I had a blown up balloon in my uterus varying from background awareness to pretty uncomfortable but not enough to term as 'pain' and am shattered but am thinking its probably psychosomatic. I can't believe this is my last ever opportunity to beat it on my own (I know its not really natural ttc as I'd be nowhere without Clomid anyway but its easy to forget that) Ho hum what's done is done. Fingers crossed for me please girls. In fact can I ask for 10F&T from you all please!

Big love to you all.
Loops xxx xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi guys 
Hope you don't mind but would really appreciate some advice...
I have been given the go ahead to start attempt number two on my next cycle, but what with Xmas and haven't not done any exercise since the last attempt I have put on weight and probably about a stone to lose to get my bmi back below 30. Now bearing in mind I am also 40 this year, so the old biological clock is ticking, do I just go for it or wait a month and try and lose the weight and try next month?? My AF is due in about 2 weeks, so need to make a decision then...
Went back to the gym last night and OMG it is amazing how unfit and inflexible you become in just a few weeks, but glad I am now back on the diet and exercise plan. 

My dad is still not good, he has had a couple of falls and is struggling to move around despite having a walking frame to help him and his back is still painful and he has fluid in his legs and ankles. My mum has had to call the doctors a couple of times and they keep changing his drugs which is stressful for her. 

Don't think I will be able to make the 15th Jan, sorry, as with everything that is going on I really need to be here in case my mum needs me at anytime, but count me in for the next one...

Our new cat and kitten are settling in nicely at home and at the moment we are keeping them separate from our other cat, but they have met on a few occasions and there has been no fights yet, just a lot of staring at each other. I forgot how naughty kittens can be though and we have to keep an eye on him, but he has succeeded in chewing through the aerial to my radio alarm clock...

Anyway better get on, work is manic as always...

Ali


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Thank you for your wonderful tips, much appreciated How did hubby getting on with phoning hospital? How did cleaning and organising go?

Loops - HAPPY AND POSITIVE!!! Yes MAMAM he he.Thank you good ideas How are you? Take your own advice, Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts!!!   this goes work, when is your due date?

Ali - You have to do what you feel is right Hun? Perhaps write some pros and cons? Sometimes helps....sometimes doesn't. Sorry to here your dad is still adjusting to drugs, hope all eases for him. Big   Hun, stay  

Interview went ok today for college, not great on my written, but hey ho. Find out if I have a place by the end of the week.

Got to dash, due to do injection, just realised!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hello y'all

charlotte & alig - sorry you both can't make it on the 15th   i hope Anna, Whirl, Lexi and Ruth may be able to join us....... fingers crossed!!

loops - it's wednesday for my appointment   yup back on the rollercoaster. very glad and thankful to have you.... and the other lovely pumpkins. yeah F&B is like a burger chain but they do everything and anything. we always go to the one at Stansted airport when flying back and we used to go to one in York (whenever we went to the cinema). but i'm happy to go anywhere. i'm thinking as numbers are dwindling we may not have to book a table or a bowling lane..... but i suppose as it's a Sunday it may be a good idea just incase. we'll get mungo or 10fingers on the case of the bowling nearer the time when we know our numbers..... i too have psychosomatic symptoms on a regular basis when we're 'trying' but i shall   yours are real symptoms  why are they limiting your run of clomid? is it really expensive? surely it'd make sense for them to give you clomid up until your IVF tx? afterall it's worked for you before so you should be a good case for having it for a bit longer

alig - i second what Ruth said. make a list and go from there. if it was me i'd want to make sure things went as well as they could so i would exercise lots for a couple of months. but that's just me! A month or two really won't be too long to wait. A year maybe but not a couple of months   sorry to hear your Dad is still not good 

ruth - DH behaved and got my app all sorted and in a timely manner as it's on Wednesday! that's plenty soon enough as i won't be starting the Estrogen until the 20th (ish) cleaning and organising was exhausting but i feel much better for it  i'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a place at the college. did you nearly forget an injection there? woops...... don't 4get tonight..... hehe!

no real news from me, wind has been REALLY bad. DH has a cold (boooooo), my next IVF app is Wednesday   Oh and i nearly forgot DH is taking me away Saturday night for an early birthday present. He has been on trip advisor and found a really nice hotel about an hour from here and also a v good restaurant and is taking me shopping  i think he's sulking about my absence next weekend. I am here on my actual birthday though and we could have gone away then but anyways i can wallow in my sorrows earlier than my birthday now. haha! aw! should be lovely though. DH isn't much of a romantic but he does like to spoil me on my birthday and trust me i ain't complaining... but Lexi there's an idea for you... celebrate your DH's birthday early with a special treat and then you could get a pass out on the Sunday?? hint hint 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Sorry I have not posted for a while.

I am definitely coming on the 15th, and like frankie and bennies, so sounds like a good plan to me!  How are we going to know who we all are? (don't really fancy walking up to random women and asking if they are pumpkins, might get a few strange looks?) it might be best to book a table under a specific name so we can all meet there.

Suzy good luck for the next appt, the 20th will be here in no time.  Are you short protocol again?  Are they changing the doseage of medication you are on?    Happy birthday, and enjoy your night away on Saturday.

Ruth good luck with the stimming.  I upped my protein for stimming so had a protein shake every morning (vile, but not too bad if mixed with nesquick) and 3 brazil nuts a day.  I stopped as soon as I stopped stimming.  I took epa and pregnacare until ec, and then reduced to pregnacare only.  I seem to remember that Suzy had a very efficient regieme as well!  Will also keep my fingers crossed for you for the college interview.

Ali, great news about starting a new round and hope you manage to make a decision.  In my case, I qualified for a free nhs go but only with a bmi under 30, so had to lose the weight beforehand.  I guess it would be healthier to lose the weight a bit slower and eat healthily but nutritiously (easier said than done when stressed about ivf and parents i know) than crash diet in a few weeks as your body needs the nutrients.  Really sorry you can't make the fifteenth, but totally understand that you have loads going on and sometimes nice things can become stressful if you don't have time to do them or are worrying about your dad.  Really hope that your dad picks up soon.

Loops fingers crossed for a bfp!  If you do get one, then everything else will fall into place.  I will have been in my job just less than a year when i go off but luckily had continuous service.  You will def get the basic allowance (6 weeks at 90% pay then 33 weeks at 124 per week) but might not get any extra allowance.  Thinking of you  

Charlotte glad you had a great time away.  Sorry you can't make the 15th.  Hope school is ok! 

Mungo lovely to hear from you and glad you had a good new year. Really pleased that you are feeling more positive, and am really hoping that 2012 will be your year.  I'm good thanks, things have progressed with my mum, and she is seeing the surgeon on Mon so op will be very soon now.  Has your mum had the results of her biopsy yet?  Had my dating scan yesterday, it went well and all is fine so we are starting to tell people.

Lexi I'm glad your op went well, and that they found the problem.  Its a great idea to take time to recouperate, good luck with the diet and exercise.  Will keep my fingers crossed that your march/april round is successful.

Hi to Anna and Ginger, hope you are both doing well 

Love 
whirl


----------



## Annawb37

Hello pumpkins
Well I have had a good few weeks out, time to lick my wounds and feel sorry for myself! Feeling much better now. Planning some little breaks, off to loch lomand to a lovely spa hotel in feb and planning our summer holidays, thinking of a lovely villa in France, just something nice and quiet where we can lie n the sun. Back to the clinic end of march so thinking maybe we go again in April. Might have gallstones so need to see if I need to have tht out first. 
Anyways hope you are all well, I will get myself back on here more often now. 
So who's going next weekend


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All,

Anna - Hope you are feeling better, glad you have booked some things/looking to book, I had to do that in between also helps, something to look forward too

Whirl - Thank you for the tips, I am doing Brazil nuts but didn't think about getting a protein shake, will look in to that tomorrow or Sat, thank you

Suzy - Glad you have appointment for Wed, will be thinking of you. Glad cleaning went OK. What do you do for work again? I didn't nearly miss injection cheeky madam he he, time slipped away where I was home late after work/interview.

Work is busy at the moment, my timetable has been upped as in things to do in a day, good in some ways not in others he he. 

Not much more to say, tiredness has kicked in, sore boobs, they are the main thing, had a fell good day emotionally today, a feeling breezy not going to get down day which was good, long may it reign he he

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

How are we all? sorry not had chance to catch up on personals so much, have been reading all your posts though xx

Ruth - Glad to hear you are coping ok with everything, massive good luck for all the scans etc. Sounds like someone has given you the protein tip, I am convinced that helped my eggs. Go to Holland & Barret and get some protein bars/snacks etc - you have to force them down as they're so filling! Also I would get a wheetie pack for your tummy during stimming to keep warm and get the blood flowing. Everything crossed for you lovely xxx

Anna - Hello love, good to hear from you!! Yey holidays sound fab, we've just booked a ski trip in Feb to Austria and cant wait xxx

Whirl - How are you feeling? Hope bump is coming along nicely xxx

Ali - Sorry to hear your Dads not so good   . I have also piled on loads of weight during IVF and Xmas (over a stone!!!) so on a mission now to lose it before I start again. I have got a couple of months though and cant exercise for a bit due to op! Not sure if you are into drastic diets (yep I know not great in the long term!!) BUT short term I think sod it. The Dukan diet is meant to be fab (Kate Middleton did it) anyway my Mum and sis did it pre xmas and both lost a stone in 6 weeks or so. 

Suzy - Woooooooooooppp to getting started again!!! Ahhh bless DH nice romantic night away sounds fab! Sadly I defo wont make the meet up next week, cant leave DH on his birthday he would have a massive sulk   

Mungo - Your wine filled NYE sounds just fab! & I am really pleased you're feeling more like yourself - sharing your positive vibes for 2012 xx I was born in Shrewsbury! x

Loops - Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, really hope its your time xxx If you go on direct.gov.uk it will tell you exactly what you'd be entitled to. 

Afm - went back to work today as seriously bored! May have been a bit soon as my tummy was aching tonight so may work from home tomorrow. I am seriously JEALOUS of you all meeting up but cant ditch DH on his birthday would feel too bad + not sure i'd be up to such a long drive. I promise to come to the next one so please promise me we can arrange another one soon. 

I am on a lose weight mission, I am a right fatty at the mo IVF + Xmas + Op is not a good combo!!!

Also we've booked a holiday Feb 18th and counting, 

Much love to all 

Hi to anyone I have missed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hi ladies

Ruth-,I totally agree, having fun things plans gets you through the next few months. We are having our mini break in feb, possibly boating in the Norfolk broads with friends in june(don't ask, sitting on a narrow boat going 4 miles an hour probably in the rain isn't my idea of fun, but hey ho) and then a ghite in France for first week in September! 

Lexi - hey my lovely, how you getting on, really pleased your op went well and it sounds like it was the right thing to do. Other than that how you getting on? I too am a total fatty, I'm sure I could probably fit you into one thigh but I just can't be a**** to diet yet!

Afm - do you think people can have phantom pregnancies like dogs, cos if they do I'm a fat lazy Labrador! I honestly look 6 months pregnant! I have a perfect round tummy. Now I am a chubster but I don't normally look like this. I have decided with my expert medical knowledge that the bloating is from my unconfirmed gallstones, if however I turn out to not have these, I'm stuffed literally, may have to admit I'm just fat!

Have at last made it to number 7 I'm the Harry potter marathon which I begun before Xmas, so tonight I get to watch the final one, yey very exited as I have manged to completely avoid anyone telling me what happens!

Well I suppose I had better get to work, which is still crap, but at least were busy. Have a 3 day weekend booked so whoooppppeeeeeee! Got my mam coming sunday for a few nights so she will spoil me and clean my house, fab!!! 

Pumpkins, I am back! I took a good few weeks out and was very much absent but it's done me the world of good, I don't have much ivf chat for you all as its not on our radar at the moment but I'm here to offer support.

Love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Oh and forgot to say, it's only 353 days till Christmas, so exited!


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear ladies 

Aw.... it's lovely to have everyone back chatting... well almost everyone..... 

whirl - wooooooooooooo! YAY you are coming on the 15th too   is your bump showing? can we all have a good luck rub? hehe! do you want to DM me your mobile number? we can all text each other to say where we are etc. but yes booking in a name is a good idea too. we'll have to get organised this week. Yup SP again. I start my stimming end Jan/early Feb depending on my AF. I am being stimulated a lot more this time to get more eggs in the hope for going to blast. i had very good quality eggs last time so hopefully that will be possible.... fingers crossed and all that. would you say protein shakes worked for you then? i have a meal plan that basically involves lots of protein so i'm sure i'm having enough anyways. ruth has my plan  

ruth - we sell cr*p on ebay....... lol, nothing like taking a few dollars off some Americans. been doing it for 13 years now! so it's good that we're our own boss etc but ebay aren't the worlds best company for sellers! well not anymore!   ah! time slipped away..... hehe! thought you'd nearly forgotten there. we'll keep you in check though just incase... don't forget tonight now      you're our excitement at the moment. good luck with your bloods 2morrow and have fun in London. let us know what you get up to. 

lexi - aw! sad you can't make the 15th. you must really love your hubby..... haha! no seriously mine would sulk too and be in a hump for a few weeks so i understand. ooooo h&b do protein bars? i may have to investigate. and to butt in another convo.... ooooo ski-ing. jealous  i can't ski but i'm still jealous. it seems an AGE since DH&I had a 'proper' holiday   i hope you have worked from home today and looked after your tummy. 

anna - oooooo also jealous of all your holiday plans. make sure you go as far south of France as you can in September so you get the best weather   and yes i think we are capable of phantom pregnancies. i was saying something similar to Loops. but hey you never know!!!! i'll pray just incase. so did they never find out what was up with you on xmas day? but i too had once convinced myself i was pregnant because i couldn't for the life of me believe my tummy was indeed that round.... and sadly i was proven wrong. in both ways! enjoy HP tonight, i won't tell you what happens. lol. have a gr8 weekend and it's lovely to have you back.... even if you're already counting down to xmas. haha! you're funny.

anyways ladies i hope you all have a super fab weekend. it'll be a bit odd celebrating my birthday 6 days in advance but hey ho! must not grumble. catch you all soon

much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening pumpkins! 

Suzy - hope you are having a lovely romantic evening right now and getting totally spoilt. Doc thinks I have gallstones, just waiting for a scan, I just want them to give me a reason for the enormous stomach. Just skyped my firiend in new Zealand and showed her my tummy, she w as horrified! 

Well Harry potter was fab last night, really pleased i had watched them all again beforehand. Had another rough day with pain attacks, but been to collect my tramadol which I believe is a very strong painkiller. Did get out of painting mother in laws house though. In the process of booking pantomine tickets for Christmas eve, it really is too early isn't it?? Got Monday booked off work to spend the day with my mam which will be lovely.
Hope your all well 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Ladies sorry for the me post coming up, but I really need your advice.

Has anyone tried both gestrone injections and pessaries? 

I had pessaries last tx and this time asked for injections. I have (last night) heard that injections are very painful. Does anyone know how painful, say on a scale of 1-10, 10 being very painful!! ? 

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated

Suzy - Hope your having a lovely weekend and being spoilt rotten.

Anna - Oh dear, I don't blame you re wanting to know re tummy, it gets frustrating, I had a humongous stomach (more so than normal) for several months last year, so know the feeling, really hope it gets sorted asap

I had blood test yesterday, got to continue with same dose of stim/dr until Mon, got another blood test and a scan Mon morning. Fingers crossed

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Just about to take dog out so will catch up with personals later, 

Ruth - I had the gestrone injections......I am not going to lie they are not the nicest things BUT I would happily have one everyday of my life if it meant I could get pregnant. There is a real technique to them to minimize pain and you and DH need to be happy injecting yourself in your bottom every night. Also if you get preggers you need to keep them up for at least 3 months. I have heard they are better than the pessaries as you can lose so much from the p's.......

So warm the vial of oil first - pop it in your bra, you need to alternate cheeks each night and aim for the top half of your bottom but not too high. Ice the area first and sit down whilst hubby injects you - I found that less painful. Also make sure DH is quick about it, less painful if he just gets on with it. 

Hope this helps, I will still be opting for the gestane on my next go......xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

PS - quick question re Vits.........whats is everyone taking? We took NHP fertility support + CoEnzyme Q10 last time - I have read about pregnacare which seems cheaper but the levels of each vit on the NHP ones seem higher? 

Suzy love could you pm me your fab list of what to eat and not etc. Getting my butt into gear now x


----------



## Annawb37

Suzy can I have your list of what to eat and not too. I expect we will go again in April so I need to think about getting myself ready now! Xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi charlotte, oo gran canaria lucky thing. 4th time lucky for us both  I have man flu as well now. Doh! Sorry to hear you cant make it, lets hope you can make the next one. Your appt on 13th is more important of course 

Ruthie hurray the grinch has snuck off. Grr hormones! Oo it does sound as tho your school are taking you for granted. Makes me v cross. Sorry I meant to reply re ideas for london. Hope your blood test went ok. What did you do? We went to the V&A last time we had time to kill. Free and a few good exhibits, tho some of it was not my thing. How did your interview go?hot water bottle, relaxation, brazil nuts, lots of protein (70gs as opposed to normal 45g) brazil nuts I think you can keep on eating right the way through.

Suzy lol I think I had at least 10 mincepies to myself. Oops indeed! I guess we will all turn into our mums to some extent! I am just hoping I learn from the not so great bits. You sound very positive indeed  a true positive pumpkin!

Loops I will look into the bowling. I think the problem is that it is 6 per lane,so there is no guarantee we will get two together. Will give it a go. Wow that is a really quick CRB check!have a look here re statutoru maternity leave. http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018741 even if you don't qualify you will probably get 
Maternity Allowance (MA) instead, from the government. Lots of positive thoughts for you for next week hun.

Hey ali congrats on being given the go ahead! That is a tricky one..its really a personal choice, I am sure there is not a right or wrong answer. If it helps you feel you have thrown everything at it, then iw ould wait a month and try to lose a little more. But if you will be more worried about the dratted effect time has son all our eggs, then go for sooner. I am not sure 1 month has a big effect tho. Really sorry to hear your dad is not doing so well  hopefully the docs will help get his medication right soon and that will help? Look forward to seeing you at the next meet up  oh bless your cat & kitten sound sweet! Can you replace the aerial?!

Suzy lol sounds like your DH has been making some lovely plans. Bless. Hope he is feeling better for your weekend (I guess this w/e?). Hope his cold has gone!

Whirl, hurray! Congrats on the dating scan! That is wonderful news. My mum's bopsy cameback clear, which is wonderful. Unfortunately they are now worried about her heart and lungs, but fingers crossed she will be fine. Sounds like a plan re booking a table.

Anna those breaks sound lovely! Hopefully I will be cycling in april too. When do you get your gallstones checked? You sound like a positive pumpkin again  I have done all the HP series more than once. Quite sad really, but I don't care heehee. Hope you are not in too much pain now? Roll on that scan!

Lexi hope your tummy is feeling better? Totally understand you cant leave your dh on his birthday. Where are you going on hols? Don't think I will drink that much wine for a long time lol  shrewsbury is a lovely town. I went to the sixth form college there and my mum lived there for a few years, on belle vue road. I am on pregnare care & zitawest femboost, plus mag2_cal1, sperfood, apimist+pollen. Yum!

Ruthie sorry I doint know re gestone injections...i heard that some ladies find them painful& some not. So maybe give it a try?

If anyone wants to know how to spot me I am 5'2'' brown hair blue eyes & freckles. Look a bit young for being 34.. And I am a bit of a scruff! Haha. Have pm'd my mob number to suzy & will send it to everyone coming, tomorrow. I will also call the bowling alley tomorrow morning. I have some man flu. Been in dorset as that is where my boss lives, and woke up on Thursday not being able to hear much from one ear. Got a v sore throat, face and nose feels v congested, stinking headache.. Just a head cold I think, so taking tonnes of liquid decongestant, but I have to go to gp tomorrow anyway so will ask them to check my ear out. Man U game over now so hopefully dh will let me watch a film!


----------



## Whirl

Afternoon Pumpkins, hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

Mungo, that's great news about your mum's biopsy, but hope they manage to sort out what the cause of the problems are.  My mum is seeing the surgeon tomorrow so hopefully won't be long until her op now.  Hope you recover from the flu soon!

Lexi, I just took pregancare, and epa up until stimming, but as our issue was with sperm we were more careful about making sure dh took menovit, and had 8 glasses of water a day.  How are you recovering from your op now?  I'm doing well thanks.

Ruth hope you find the progesterone injections ok.  I did not do them, but found that the pessaries made my tummy bad and then (sorry for tmi coming up here) if i needed to go shortly after I put them in (which once I actually got pregnant I often did, and had to use them for 10 weeks), I would worry about leakage and whether I was taking enough in, so at least the injections will give you that reassurance.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Anna sorry your still in pain, hope the new medication is working.  Planning for next Christmas already!  That is enthusiastic, I try and forget about it for most of the year!

Suzy its not really showing yet, but I'm looking bigger, kind of at the just looking fat stage!  I don't think it will be long now though.  To be honest, I only got four eggs so I'm not sure the protein shakes worked, but just used them at the recommendation of my acupuncturist to kick start the protein increase.  What she did say was important was that the levels of protein jumped the day you start stimming to get the ovaries to start building more eggs, so make sure you only up your protein when you are actually stimming.  Its great that your eggs were top quality, will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Hope you had a lovely weekend with your dh too.

AFM had a nice lazy weekend at home while dh has been removing panelling and skirting boards as we are having our hall, stairs and landing replastered at the end of the month.  Looking forward to it as the house will start to resemble something from 2012 rather than the 60's!

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely pumpkins
I am back from our night away   

anna - thx hun, yes i was v spoilt   & we still have my 'actual' birthday to come too... hehe! well i hope you find out soon what's up with your tummy and if anything can be done. yes booking panto for next xmas is rather early, lol. do you know what your panic attacks are related to? enjoy tomorrow with your Mum hun.

ruth - i only had the pessaries so i'm afraid i can't advise. mine didn't 'leak' much though if at all so i am happy with them for next time. Although i've never been offered the injections. Thx hun, v spoilt and we had a lovely time....  Gr8 news on your blood test and GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun. what did you do in london in the end?

lexi - regarding vitamins i am now taking Zita West's. Bit expensive but i decided to splash out. I'm adding her booster IVF vitamins during stimming. the main ones that pregnacare don't cover are omega 3, co-enzyme and i was taking royal jelly (v good for eggs, but make sure you're not allergic) and of course selenium (but brazils cover that too). i will email you my meal plan. it isn't for dieting though.... it's for good eggs and during stims. although i will be upping my protein even more as i don't follow the meal plan to the latter at the moment as i'm trying to not put anymore weight on. as for what not to eat the main thing is half fat dairy products, make sure all are full fat, anything we shouldn't eat doesn't make it to my meal plan

anna - sure, i will email you it too 

mungoadams - 10 mincepies, wow! do you have an addiction? lol. depending on Ruth it may only be 6 of us anyways for lunch and bowling. but hopefully they can let you know tomorrow what our chances are of 2 lanes together. 1hr30 do you reckon? i bowled for an hour with 6 at CP and an hour wasn't quite long enough for 2 games. yes, DH is feeling better thx and i didn't even realise he'd been planning our 'mini' break.  bless... thx 4 your no.... and some key points on how to spot you, lol. sorry you're not very well   my Dad may have what you have as he's not good at the moment either. i think there's something in the air. i'm somewhat taller than you... 5"10 with longish dark brown hair, blue eyes and i will have a grey coat on and i'll be with 10fingers who is 5"6 (ish), with short dark hair and lovely looking 

whirl - sorry i forgot to say congrats on your dating scan. i see you've added your due date to your signature. eek! how exciting   were your drug stimming levels high? or were they lower to get better quality eggs? thx so much for the advice, especially about jumping the protein levels the day stimming starts. we had a lovely weekend thx hun. lol @ your 60's house comment, you sound like you're nesting 

AFM - so yes we had a lovely weekend away   i even had a couple of sneaky drinks. I figure it's still far enough away to be ok and one has to enjoy ones birthday. lol. but that REALLY is it now for alcohol. the hotel was lovely but a bit noisy as you could hear water running in 2 different bathrooms!! the breakfast was yum as they make their own jams and there was about 50 to choose from. v v nice. dinner was also delicious. only a week to go now until our little pumpkin meet  and 10fingers should be home soon. Yay........
right now to email my meal plan.... does anyone else need it?

Love 2 all,
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

haha! i've just come on here to share my vitamin story with you when i noticed how many smilie faces i've used in my last post. hehe! i need to use a few less in the future.......

i have just pressed out my Zita DHA vitamin and it burst as i was pushing it out! OMG the smell the smell. it REAKS of FISH! ugh! i had to cut it off as it stunk and the liquid got on my fingers and i now STINK. i've just sprayed DH's deo on my fingers in an attempt to get rid of the smell. YUK!

have you seen the clip of the bungee that went wrong? yikes! amazing she survived.

xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - Thank you for the helpful tips I will have to bookmark the page for when my time comes. I took pregnacare, folic acid, and a lot more!!! Coenyme Q10, zinc, iron and c together, b complex, erm... can't remember if I have missed any. I did take 17 at one point but I think that isn't necessarily nessary, but is a very indiviudual decison.

Mungo - It is really hard deciding where to go career wise that is going to get me somewhere in the current times. We didn't stay up London in the end, I came back home then visited my Great Aunt with my mum, while hubby did some work. Interview went ok, written was not my best but I tried, not sure if it is my best way foward, am going to research today to look into what i can do with my life!!    How is the man flu going? Better I hope, esp the ear, I use to suffer with the ears as a child, very painful, really hope Dr helped

Whirl - Thank you are thoughts on pessaries, good to hear opinions on both side, I only had to do 3 pessaries last tx before tx got cancelled and they didn't feel great, (I have a bowel condition so that prob doesn't help) so thought maybe injections may be better for me...
How did your mum get on with the surgeon today?

Suzy - We didn't stay up London in the end, I came back home then visited my Great Aunt with my mum.  Glad you were spoilt jams sound yummy When are you coming to UK Sat-sun? don't stop the smiles, good to see them creates more positiivity I say Yes saw the clip on the news yesterday, amazing she survived her time certainly wasn't up

Had scan and blood test, 5 on left, 7 follies on right, one bigger than the rest on the right. I await call for my next moves...  

I am off to research my life and career ha, which me luck, I am going to need it in the current climate!! Anyone who knows of someone who wants to invest in me let me know!   

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy thanks for the menu plan etc – I’ll have a good read later on. I do want to lose weight but my sole focus this year is to get pregnant so that can always wait, any excuse hey! ;-)

Thanks for all the vits tips – I have booked a tel appt with the Zita West nutrition lady this Friday evening as need to get myself in prime condition!

Anna – I think I’ll be starting again late March/April so hopefully we’ll be cycling at the same time. 

I am now seriously jealous abut you all meeting this weekend  

Will do more personals tonight, DH will be watching footy (I’ve just upgraded sky to get ESPN as I’m such a nice wife and it buys me some time to chat to you ladies on here!)

Lots of love xxx

PS when is 10fingers back from hols? xx


----------



## suzymc

ruth - i am very excited reading your follicle news. makes it sooooooooo real now doesn't it when you see your follies..... lol. all sounding great to me  good luck on researching your life!!! i'm arriving Sat afternoon and staying at 10fingers 4 the night   she is back in the UK today i believe. 

lexi - have you actually mentioned our meet to DH? i still say you should celebrate his birthday on the saturday. you can't say things about being seriously jealous about our meet and then not expect me to say that......   hehe! no prob re. meal plan. some of the meals are low fat. i think it's mainly the full fat dairy that's making me put on weight. i put on another 2 pounds this weekend   gutted!!! so i'm going to save nuts and lots of milk until my stimming starts and then stick to the rest of the plan as much as i can right now. my butt feels less in gear this time around. xmas hasn't helped. anyways i plan to get lots of exercise in the next 2 weeks so fingers crossed i can loose some weight to then be ok to put some back on during stimming. i have a few sheets from the Zita clinic regarding protein and nutrition but i think i may stick to what i have on my plan and then add a protein bar a day 10fingers is back today 

luv 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello all,

All back to normal then for the school folk? As if Christmas never happened. No fear, *Anna * will keep us updated how long til the next one!

*Lexi * - I think 10F&T back today/tomorrow. Hope you are feeling less and less sore darling. Gentle walk with Maggie should help you recover? Or is she crackers and you end up running around headless after her! I never dared have a pup as am too scared about house-training, how are you getting on?

*10F&T* - We've missed you! What tales of Yankland? xx

*Suzy * - GOOD LUCK Weds xx Hope you had a super 'birthday' and are looking forward to the real thing too! If you are very lucky we might sing you down the bowling alley. How many of the 50 jams made it into your pocket? I'd ask you the favourite flavour but no doubt if you brought any home they are all FISH contaminated now anyway! Pooooooooooooooo-eeeeeeeeeeeey!
I have about 4 months of Clomid still in date left over two boxes as I only needed 1 of the 6 back in 2008. BUT you really shouldn't take it without docs say so. Increased risk of multiple pregs and some kind of cancer (?cervical?). And I suppose realistically they would say that if it worked so easily first time and now no luck after 6 tries in 2011. No, its not expensive. We got a sneaky NHS prescription anyway. It might be if its bad news this week I ask the consultant to let me use up the leftovers until tx in July but I currently feel like I can't be arsed with it anymore.

Tell me honestly ladies if you can, if you were a few years down the line with your beautiful bundle of joy, would you stop there or pull out all the stops for a sibling? I do appreciate that at the end of a 2ww the whole world seems a bit bleak but am considering giving up if this month is another failure and I am not sure I have the strength of you ladies for an IVF cycle. I could happily spend the rest of my days enjoying the one poppet I have been blessed with but feel so ****e that I am not able to give him someone to play with. I do remember only too clearly the days of desperation on my own part when I was only ttc for myself and my own sanity. Very different now when its essentially just for Joe.

*Ruth * - AF prob due any day (normally D31, which is tomorrow - Tues). Said I'd test Saturday if I get that far but now heading to Bournemouth so will do Friday before Kig goes to work. Don't know what to feel really. Sooooooooooo fed up at facing yet another disappointment BUT have (as usual) managed to convinced myself that the odd twinge this time has been different to anything before.... I flit between doubtful and hopeful but will of course keep you all posted with news as it breaks!
Hope all is good with you and you're coping with the messing about with your hormones/tiredness. We're all rooting for you  
Your stats sound good so far   

*Ali * - will miss you on the 15th but obv best you look out for your mum (and dad). Every wish for his improvement. Re: tx delay I'll say you can afford to lose a month if its going to put you in a better place for success. Even if only mentally for a 'what if I'd lost some weight'. But if you do put it back a month please make sure you really give it everything you've got. The Pumpkins are here cheering you on and encouraging you away from the biscuits! Make sure you come on here and regularly show off about how well you are doing and all the lbs that are dropping off! It will give you a bit of motivation and make us all feel suitably slack!

*Hope * - did you appear and then disappear? Plan is for lunch and bowling in Northampton next Sunday. Would be super if you could join us! xx Are you gearing up for another attempt?

*Whirl * - try try try to pop out a nice big tum before the weekend so we can oooh and aaaaah at you!!  If all else fails we'll have to stick a ball up your jumper! Who have you shared your news with so far? Who has been the most thrilled? I'm sure you'll have your home perfect by the summer! Your due date is one week after my sister in law.
Thanks for the encouragement 

*Baby * - thinking of you mate. Are you AWOL or did you announce that you were off somewhere. *Suzy* - I bet you'll know?

*Mungo * - Thanks for the direct.gov info (and Lexi). Hope the cold clears off sharpish. Glad to hear I won't be the only one shorter than the teenagers when we have to take off the heels in favour of horrid bowling pumps.

Anna - Have missed you mate. Welcome back! Looking forward to seeing you at the weekend. Sorry about the potential gallstones. I sort of hope its not but prob better you have a proper answer so that they can sort it xx
Isn't it about time you got your Christmas tree back up so you're ready in 350 days? 

Big hello and  to Ginger, Charlotte, Trolley

*15 Jan*I have Ruthie, Anna, 10F&T, Mungo, Suzy, Whirl, Me down to attend. Have booked table for 8 under 'Pumpkins' at Frankie & Benny's for 12.30pm. Lets meet there from 12. I am another shortarse 5ft 1". Easily identifiable - roots need doing, clothes need ironing.

AFM, not a lot other than the 2ww stuff. Neighbour's funeral on Thurs so that won't be much fun but am very much looking forward to seeing my two favourites on Friday/Saturday. I hope so much I'll have some good news to share with them but even if not I'll be in the right place to get hammered with the bride to be. She's always been my bad influence (and vice versa!) so if I'm feeling too pi$$ed off and destructive I might even make her smoke with me. The other best mate is still breast-feeding her 4m old and is a bit of a lightweight anyway - she's very used to watching Louise & I make prats of ourselves.

TTFN, Loops xxx xx


----------



## loopskig

Lexi - you were asking about vits. This is the most comprehensive list of supplements I have found... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

tbh I don't think I would be inclined to follow it very closely as I think you can get lost in the detail and let it take over at the detriment of your clamm mindset but its worth taking a look at.

Big love,
Loops xxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello y'all

*mungoadams* - how did you get on with phoning the bowling alley? i just realised we never said a time did we. Loops has the table booked for 12:30 so i guess we won't be more than 2 hours so 2:30 for an hour and half of bowling? or is it all booked anyways?  hope your man flu is getting better

*loops* - i had to laugh at your comments on Anna keeping us updated on the xmas countdown. lol. thx 4 my good luck 4 tomorrow  xx Sadly no jams made it into our pockets  We were going to buy a couple but then DH didn't have enough cash. We may regret it but our tummys perhaps won't. ah! now i see regarding clomid. hmmmmm. regarding your question about IVF or not it is a very very personal choice. If you want our honesty then in my opinion i feel it's nice for all children to have a sibling. but that doesn't mean your little Joe will have 'life problems' without a sibling. IVF is such a major thing to go through and i'd say don't go through it if you're not 100% sure. but for me i am already old in years and if we have one i doubt we will go through IVF for a second. hence why DH is so keen for 2 take so we can have twins! (men!!) As for baby777 i don't know  we were in touch lots b4 xmas and then she had a really bad bout of flu and i've sent 2 messages since and not heard back. i hope all is well!! she was cycling again soon too. haha! you've booked the table under pumpkins?!? lol, you're funny. fingers crossed you'll have some great news to share with lots of people this weekend. sorry about the funeral on Thu 

*Question for you all * - I was going to ease off on my milk drinking (due to increasing weight) but then i reread my Zita West protein notes and it says we should also be drinking lots of milk pre IVF. Now i am drinking full fat milk due to discovering via certain websites that semi-skimmed is linked to infertility. But i'm such a fat so and so that i really shouldn't be drinking so much full fat milk. Anyway on the Zita protein list they state 'semi-skimmed milk' (no mention of full fat milk) so that means they are saying it's ok to drink semi-skimmed. Surely they would be one of the first to say don't have semi-skimmed?? but they're obviously saying it's OK. What do you ladies reckon? DH says i should worry less and drink semi-skimmed. i have just googled and semi-skimmed milk is mainly linked to ovulation problems, which don't matter during IVF - i'd have thought?!?
here's a good article on it http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6400171.stm 
honest opinions please

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxx
p.s. flippin boiling today. it's been sooooo mild lately anyway but it is 15oC today. that is March weather here not January!!


----------



## mungoadams

sorry am late replying. Dh gave me food poisoning on sunday night! so  was not upto much on sunday eve & yesterday. will do personals in a bit and will PM on this but thought i would post here too in case i miss anyone off the PM... (have i warned you all about my memory?)...

called bowling alley... havent booked yet. someone is calling me back. i can reserve online but have to pay upfront, so want to be sure of numbers.. 

do we want one game or two? if we want 1.5 hours, with 7 of us, prob 2 games in 2 alleys. the only problem is they cant guarantee us alleys adjacent to each other. .. so we will just have to hope i think. i will ask them if & when i get a call back. It is £6.49 for 1 game & £11.49 for 2 games.

can you all let me know if you want me to reserve? i dont mind paying, but would be good to get a couple of you to agree you want me to first and that 2.3o for 7 people for 2 games is ok.


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins, just popping in to say hello  
I've only been back a week and i'm tired out already. School is keeping me busy.
I haven't really got much to say but just wanted to say I'm reading daily and thinking of all you fellow pumpkins.

Suzymc - I wouldn't mind some more information about food and diet for my next cycle. I can see what else I can try! I did accupuncture on my first cycle, didn't really do anything on my second and on my third ate the nuts, drank the milk, ate nuts etc etc. So anything else I can try will look into  

Hope you girls have a fab weekend, maybe I'll be able to make the next one.

Sorry this is short and sweet
Charlotte x


----------



## loopskig

no need for testing on Friday. That's it, all chances gone. Don't worry i have the universal cure to make it all better. A big decision ahead but not tonight.
Thanks for all your support girls xx xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ahhh loops honey, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you are ok, sending you big  

I know you have a big decision ahead and you'll make the right decision for you and Mr Kig in time i'm sure. What I can guarantee is that you'll find the strength from somewhere to get through IVF if that's your decision. Lots of love xx


----------



## loopskig

cheers Sarah xx xx xx

Mungo I do't know much about bowling or how long we'll need but am happy to pay my share £12 or however much you lay out. So far 7 of us but I'm still holding out a sneaky hope for Lexi or Trolley to join us at the last minute! Xx


----------



## loopskig

OR if easier 6 per lane I'm more than happy to buddy up with another bowling novice or spectate/cheerlead/keep score xx


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies i hope you are all ok and looking forward to your weekend get together.xxxx

just thought id pop on and say hi and am thinking of you all.xxx

im getting there still not 100% back at the hospital on friday hopefully all will be well. boy this baby takes after its daddy.

love to you all.xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely pumpkins 

i hope you're all well and mostly looking forward to Sunday. Ruth any idea if you can make it, fingers crossed. and Anna i hope you will defo be there   anyone heard from trolleydolly?

mungoadams - well done you on sorting/booking the bowling you are a star  defo sounds like a plan to me. my memory is rubbish too so we'll make a right pair. lol 

charlotte - can you PM me your email address please and i'll send over a copy of my meal plan for you. it's mainly to make sure i get enough protein each day. Ooo Yes! i hope you make the next meet 

loops - oh hunny            so so sorry. i was so so rooting for you and i honestly thought this was your time. i hope we can all help you on Sunday with your decision. we are quite possibly the best ladies to speak to. enjoy the drink or two..... or three.  

ginger fairy - hey you  so so sorry you're back to the hospital again! talk away about it if you can as we're all here to lend you an ear. thinking of you too. xxxx

AFM - well my 'back on the rollercoaster' app went well today. I have my new prescriptions and a few more forms to fill in!!! it's all a stage by stage thing this time and she only wants me to get a couple of my drugs in advance as it all depends on how i respond to the higher dose. I start my estrogen on the 18th and then stimming will either start the 28th Jan or the 4th Feb. It all depends on when my next AF starts. I'm rooting for the 4th Feb!!!!!! so root for me4 then, lol. i have spent the afternoon painting a window and we're hopefully doing some gravelling at the 'wreck' next week in an attempt to get some more weight off before IVF. we were going to do it in March but have decided to move it forward. On the positive side i have lost 3 of the xmas pounds that i put on   See most of you sooonnnnn eek!  i'm rather excited. lol. Also what happened to my advice on semi-skimmed milk? anyone?  ..... see below 

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello my lovely Pumpkins!!! Happy New Year and here is to a positive and eventful 2012 for us all  

Sorry for my AWOLness but I only got back home yesterday morning after ZERO sleep on my journey home overnight on the plane (I have to say ironically due to screaming kids and I mean proper screaming - all the way home!).  Yesterday was spent trying to sort a new car out before mine dies (deal done, hopefully pick it up next Weds subject to work giving me some cash) and then spent last night pishing around trying to upload my hol pics on ** which resulted in my only getting a handful uploaded grrrr.  Today first day back at work interviewing all day!! Got home about an hour ago   Bad news is my first team recruit decided not to take the job so I'm back to square one - stressful times ahead!

So, what have I missed?  LOTS it seems......I'm so sorry this is going to have to be a quickie personals wise....

Suzeeeeeeeeeee - missed ya hun! Read your email briefly, I will try to reply tomorrow night but am in London all day so will be in the hands of the M25!  Glad today went well, sorry I didn't remember the date  Looking forward to your arrival on Saturday - I'm afraid you'll have to take us as you find us as I don't have the energy to do my normal 'someone is coming to stay I will prepare the house like its the Queen' preparations!!  Glad you had a lovely time away 

Loops - so sorry hun  Can't wait to give you a big hug on Sunday xx Oh and if you are thinking of having a few tonics, I might join you if I can get our Suzy to drive  We can be the sloshed ones in the corner or maybe bowl ourselves down the alley?  My AF arrived 4 days early whilst on hols - WTF is that all about?  AFs suck.  Its official. x

Lexi - glad you're getting back to your sparkly self - I too will join in with the pleads for you to make it on Saturday, would be great to meet ya xx

Ruthie - sending you stimming positivity

Lots of love to everyone else & for those coming on Sunday, I can't wait to see you all.  Oh and Suzy, good attempt on the guessing Jane's height on ** photos!!!  But, you've increased me by 2 inches - I am a short **** too! perhaps we should rebook the table under the 7 dwarfs?  

AFM - hols was FAB but totally knackering!!  We had 1 day on the beack in miami then 2 half days elsewhere and the rest was either walking, driving or rushing around theme parks! I am not complaining but it wasn't a relaxing holiday! Amazing nonetheless.  We managed to drive in a huge loop from Orlando down the East coast to Miami, on to Key West then back up through the everglades to Naples, Siesta Key then back up to Orlando! Phew.  Glad I was the navigator/sleeper.

Anyways, laters lovely ladies - off to attempt phase 2 of ** photo upload.

xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Just a quick one from me today.  My mum is finally having her operation today so its going to be a really busy weekend as off to sheffield to see her on Sat, then looking forward to the meetup on Sun.

10fingers glad to see you had a good holiday, even if it wasn't relaxing.  Sorry your af arrived early hope it didn't affect your hols at all.  

Ginger good to hear from you, hope you are feeling a bit better and you and baby are doing well.

Loops so sorry to hear about af, take time to make any decisions    

Suzy I think I drank a combination of full fat and semi skimmed, but didn't really increase it until stimming.  Had it in the protein drinks and sometimes had a small glass of milk in the evening too.  However i have always had plenty of dairy as i usually have cereal or porridge for breakfast and a yogurt with lunch.  

Hi to everyone else, will do a proper catch up soon

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

Hey pumpkins..... boy it's cold. where did the mild weather go? 

10fingersx'd - hunnyyyyyyyyyyyy missed you too xx man you're on form loving the witt in your message  so sorry the recruit has jumped ship. that sucks big time. how soon can you start interviews for new recruits? hopefully you won't have to resort to the rubbish woman!! sorry u didn't sleep on the plane. i don't think i've EVER managed to sleep on a plane so i know how you feel! Don't worry about emailing me hun, i'm seeing you Sat  i'll text you once i'm in my hire car with ETA. i don't think i even told u about my app so don't worry, you worry too much my luv. sure i can drive Sun but i will need to take you back pretty soon after bowling as i'd like to get to my bros b4 the kids go to bed.... so yes i saw your note to Loops YES AF's SUCK! big time!! i forget your DP is a short **** too lol. if you're the 7 dwarfs then that makes me Snow White, well i'm happy with that. i can't be the only tall pumpkin SURELY?!? glad your holiday was amazing, amazing but tiring holidays are the ones you'll never forget 

whirl - so relieved to hear that its your Mum's op today. i am sending   to her and your family. let us know how it goes and enjoy your time with her Sat. thx 4 your advice, again!   i will drink a bit of both. great idea! why didn't i think of that?! i do have plenty of dairy too, hence why i have a jiggly tummy.... oh & please tell me you're not short too? 

AFM - bl**dy workmen! our gravelling next week may be on hold. DH went up there today to pay the 'rubble removers' and guess what they weren't there nor had they turned up yesterday. FFS!!!! grrrrrrrrr. 
anyways i shall not be doing a stitch of work tomorrow and i'm gonna enjoy my b'day. cinema has been cancelled by me as the french aren't showing any good films in English.... now what's all that about. hahahaha!!!!! so DH suggested bowling, erm! no ta! lol, we're going shopping for my pressy (outfit) in the morning, then to register DH with a french driving licence (Gendarmarie came calling again, there's nothing like having the national police on your doorstep twice in 2 months) then for lunch (my choice) & then home to watch a new DVD and then Karaoke.... that's how i role. very rock and roll.
sooooooo i will try and pop on the thread Sat morning or 2nite (if there's anymore posts) but if not see most of you soon. i'm super excited
also i got a reminder about my own birthday tomorrow.... what's that all about? lol

Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

haha! i love that when you type A R S E you get a wiggly bare bum...... **** **** ****


----------



## Whirl

Im 5ft 7 but don't look anything like snow white!!


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Well the diet is going well, I lost 2.5lbs this week so a good start. I went for a 4 mile run last Friday and my mind said I could do it, but my legs said no! I couldn't walk all weekend. I have signed up for a 6 week program at the gym, which includes a weekly 1 to 1 session with an instructor. I am there tonight to do all the form filling and set my goals etc, hopefully this will keep me motivated. We have decided to wait a month, so that I can lose this weight, so it will be March before we try again. 

My dad seems a little bit better, although he did have another fall at the weekend. I think he was trying to walk without his walking frame (trying to be too independent!) Mum got one of her neighbours to help get him back up off the floor, as he can't get up himself and being a large man, my mum wouldn't manage on her own....

Anyway sorry it is another quick one from me, hopefully we will get a new computer soon, so I can be on here more often....

Ali


----------



## baby777

My dearest Pumpkins,

I'm so sorry I haven't been around for a while. I had a bit of a depressing time and just didn't have much energy for stuff.

I hope you all had a merry Christmas and a happy new year.

*Suzy* - Thanks for asking about me. How are you? Sounds like you had a really nice time away. I have put on some kilos too, in my case it's not the milk just the little pig inside me. I thought that semi skimmed was a watered down version of full fat? I can't see how it can do harm. It's an interesting subject. I read a lot about milk a few years back which put me off big time. By the time it gets from the cow to us it has been processed and stuff put into it so do we even get anything from it? What are the cows eating? I would drink semi and not worry too much otherwise we will end up not eating anything. I'm drinking semi and also organic semi when i can get hold of it.

*Loops* - are you on 2ww? Sorry I'm a bit delayed! The topic summery won't go back for me to read what's been happening. Are you ok? What's been happening? Are you not going on the pumpkin night? I wish I was going.

*Lexi* - How are you? When is your DH's birthday? My DH's is on the 14th of Jan. I am really jealous also. I want to meet everyone. Even though I may depress you all!!! I have been taking pregnacare vits and each month I buy a different version. So I may use the conception the first month and then the DHA one the second etc. Mixing it up a bit. Still eating my nuts and fresh juice every day. I am fatter now than ever so all of this egg food is fat food. I hope everything goes well at Zita. Please share your experience.

*Charlotte* - Hi Hun how are you?

*Mungo* - Hope you're feeling better from the flu. Glad everything went ok with your mums biopsy. I'm 5.2." also. I was beginning to think everyone was tall and I was the only shorter one.

*Ruthie *- I have been away for a while! Your stimming?? Great news on the follies. Sorry I'm so delayed. xxx

*Whirl* - Hi and how are you? How does it feel to be pg? I have been away for so long, I feel like I have missed everything. xxx

*Alig* - Excellent weight loss. I wish I had your will power. Sorry about your dads fall. I hope he is ok now.

*10Fingers* - How are you? Your holiday sounds amazing. I bet you had a fantastic time. I'm a short ass too. Your all going to have a great time. I really wish I was coming too L.

*Anna* - How are you? Are you doing tx in April? I'm thinking maybe March now as I need a bit of a break. I have had a tough month and I feel like I nearly had a breakdown. This is bloomin hard work!!! So your doc thinks you have gall stones? My dad had them and it can be very painful. I hope you're feeling better and they get to the bottom of it.

AFM, I have managed to get myself back on track as I was very down over Christmas and blocked out all IVF stuff as I was getting very negative. I was thinking to do my tx in January but now I'm going to do it in March just so I can get myself a bit happier and lose some weight and feel better about myself.

Christmas was empty this year. I wish we went to London and spent it with family.

I hope you all have a wonderful time on the pumpkin night out. I just found out that one of my best friends is getting married in August so I will be in London, maybe we can all meat again then. I'm going to be a bridesmaid and wear a sari...This has put a smile on my face. It's been a while.

I think I'm Bipolar...seriously!

Lots of love

Baby777


----------



## Annawb37

Just a quickie from me, having a really tough week, more 'gallstones' attacks, can't wait till they  find out for certain what it is, been off work a couple of day with it and now mega behind. I will still be there Sunday depending if I have anymore 'attacks' the plan is I drive on sat night and stay over but if I'm rough I might be up to the 4hr drive.

Baby welcome back my love, I can do understand where your coming from, I ended up being signed off work for 4 weeks as I lost the plot, it really messed with my sanity. The clinic have said I have to wait a few months before starting again so were back in 19th march. Look after yourself and if you need to chat I'm here. Our Xmas was also rubbish, my hubby's first year without his dad and I ended up in a&e so I'm already looking to next Xmas which has to be better xxxxxx


----------



## Hope2005

Hi ladies


I am still here , having a hard time but I am trying to pull myself together.


Need a break , did not know how hard IVF was.


Hope you all well


Love


Hope xx


----------



## mungoadams

Whirl, good luck to your mum for the op. great to hear she is having it. ? I am sure you are not looking fat, just gorgeously pregnant  glad to hear dh is doing the diy not you. 

Ruth yes it is so difficult with the current climate.. But I think to be honest no job is safe nowadays  how did the researc go? Man flu much better thank you  hurrah. Didn’t actually hurt much, just feel like I have a ferry in my ear (you know the sound you get on a ferry near the engines..). 

Lexi, looks like we might be cycling together with anna! Cool! We should get our doggies together some time. I am sure they would have loads of fun. Mungo (the real mungo) loves playing with all dogs esp puppys.

Suzy lol you are a lot taller than me. Mind you I have a mate who is 5'11''. I once had a boss who was 6'4'' and we looked hilarious standing next to each other. Glad you relaxed and enjoyed yourself. A couple of drinks wont hurt I am sure. Ew glad I havent burst a dha capsule. Rofl. Sorry to not answer on milk. I am lactose intolerant so nutrinist never discussed cow's milk with me. . But they do a lot of research before they write those notes so I would trust them and go to semi if you can. Wow 15 degrees! Yay for the rollercoaster! How exciting, glad appt went well. Well done on the weight front. And boo to workmen. Your birthday sounds lovely. Tho you wouldn’t catch me on the karaoke (neighbours might call the police).

Loops I am so sorry the horrid witch came  grrrr. I think everyone is dfferent in terms of what they would do for a 2nd. V personal as suzy said. At the moment we are pretty focused on adoption as the route for number 2, but that is very easy to say now. I don’t know how I will feel if we do have a child. I am scared how adoption might affect a birth child. I am sure Joe has lots of friends, but I can entirely understand you would like him to have a sibling, but I am sure he will still be a balanced and happy child, whatever happens, he has you & dh.  good to know we have another shortie  oh and I never iron (well for work meetings).  

Having been the lucky taker of clomid for 12 months I have done a lot of reading up on long term side effects of clomid and other fertility drugs. Basically IVF and most fertility drugs are fine. Clomid is fine for upto 12 months. Beyond that, there is potentially a very small increased risk of ovarian cancer. There were a couple of articles in the british medical journal (which annoyingly I cant find now). I am planning on getting screened for ovarian cancer every year after we stop IVF. You can pay privately for a blood test of a couple of different markers and an u/s. I know I am probably fine, but I am a worrier! Not sure if that helps at all loops?! Eek. Sorry. 

Charlotte hello my lovely pp. hope you are well. Xx

Ginger how are you & the bump? Thinking of you. Hope you are both right as rain soon. Xx

10F&T hellooo  glad to hear you had a good if knackering hols… sounds great. Cant wait for some stories onsunday  blimey we are all dwarfs !

Alig wow that is great news. I am v impressed. Glad to hear your dad is a little better, but still sounds v stressful and hard for all of you  my father in law had a cerebral aneurysm a couple of yrs back so I know how you feel, a bit. One step at a time, I am sure your dad will get there. 

Baby hey! Thank you.. Wow we really all are short! Apart frm suzy? I am cycling april, so can support each other in the gearing upto it  sounds like you had a horrid xmas  but one step at a time… by march you will be feeling great I am sure and august sounds lovely. I am deftinitely up for a meet up in london, tho will have to check timing against holidays. I am sure you will look beautiful in a sari. And you will be showing off a little bump by then!

Anna, oh no, I hope you feel better. when do you find out again? sorry i am such a donut with remembering things. Take it easy. Would love to see you, but it’s a long way if you feel ill. i am happy to pick you up from a train station or whereever you are staying if it helps.

hope, if you need to chat we are all here. thinking of you. xx

Afm well mega busy at work (again!). Just submitted an application to the national lottery for my community cinema to get proper permanent cinema equipment installed in our village hall, so that is quite exciting. Sloowwly getting there with my diet, after getting back to a normal size for me (never thought i would worry during ivf/pregnancy about losing weight!), i have now stopped choc & booze but not quite got to the mega portions of fruit, veg, nuts & protein I did last summer. Still taking the metformin and nausea is returning. Doh! Looking forward to the meet up and the next one with even more of you lovely pumpkins  love to you all

Mungo xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Loops - Hope the funeral went as well as could do today. So sorry to hear this month wasn't your turn, I was really hoping and   it was for you. 

Suzy - I didn't change milk for first go kept to semi skimmed, but have been having full fat since day one of this tx, if that helps. It may be a good thing doing cycle in stages, you can take it as it comes and relax a bit more (perhaps)! 

Mungo - I hope you got my pm re bowling alley. I have enrolled on a course, thanks for asking Glad you are feeling better

10fingers-  Glad you enjoyed your holiday We've missed you on here.

Whirl - Hope your mum is doing as alright as she can post op

Baby - nice to hear from you, big   and sending you lots of  

Anna - They still haven't fingered it out hun Poor you, thinking of you and hope it gets sorted soon.

Hope - hello hun, hope your ok.



Sorry it is brief from me, I have been thinking of you all but have been sooo busy, I am exhausted mentally. Work has been manic, two more work loads put on me, I have enrolled on a course which was meant to be a evening course but now a day so had to see if I could move around work commitments etc and just really trying to get my head around work commitments in general

Tx update, day 10 stim, all going well, (fingers crossed), left size of tummy very tight skin so injection bounces back rather than goes in!! Got it in that side last night first time for a good few days. Hospital have scanned me a lot more this time, which is a relief. Have a scan, bloods tomorrow morning.

Well really sorry but that is all from me right now, sorry for brief post

Ruth x x


----------



## mungoadams

hi ruthie
oo u do sound tired. hope you manage to get some rest in. is there anyway you can postpone the course? sorry have replied to your PM now  fantastic to hear hospital are monitoring u closely. good luck tomorrow  . hope you tummy gets a bit more comfortable


----------



## loopskig

hello you gang of tiny teeny pumpkins & giant Suze.
Got too tipsy at wake today & lost purse dog walking after. Sprung by DH when he went out to find it at bottom of a set of big steps & didn't take a genius to work out I'd fallen over drunk! Detective Kig also noticede my muddy coat. I am clearly not much of a sneak.

Anna, welcome to stay at mine Sunday you can skive off work Mon am xxxx xx


----------



## loopskig

happy birthday Suzy our lovely friend. What have you planned other than packing you case for an adventure to exotic Northampton? Xx xx


----------



## baby777

Morning,

*Suzy -* Happy Birthday xxxxx

*Anna -* I hope your feeling a little better and they find out whats going on with you very soon. My father had gallstones and he looked pregnant and was in a lot of pain. They kept him in hospital and removed them and now he is fine. Sometimes they just pass by them selves. It just depends on where they are. He had them for a while and they were OK but then they had to remove them because of the swelling and pain. Keep persisting and pushing the docs. Sometimes you have to nag pr visit a&e a few times to get what you want.

*Hope -* I'm so sorry you feel so down. I know exactly how you feel. IFV is the hardest thing to have to go through especially when we believe it will work but it doesn't. The outside world just think its simple, even I did before i started. We cant let it bring us down and break us. Please try and be strong. If you need to talk please MSG me. xxx

*Mungo* - Community cinema sounds great. I hope you get the funding for it. I'm really excited about the sari but i think I'm just going to look like a pig in pink. Plus I don't know what state I'm going to be in by then and my other friends don't know about my IVF, so its hard to explain. You guys are the only friends who know whats happening. I hope we all have a little pumpkin bump meeting by then. xxx

*Ruth -* All sounds good with your stimming. Did you complain to the clinic and they have been keeping and eye on you more or did they just do it? Sorry to ask but this is my biggest worry for my next TX and i don't want to complain before my TX and make them dislike me. Keep us updated. xxx

*Loops* - lol. You had fun at a wake!! lol you really put a smile on my face. Thanks for the entertainment.

This is a great link which has ecxellent video explanations of TX with different protocals etc. Its great.
http://www.ivf-embryo.gr/en/informative-videos

Baby777 
xxx


----------



## mungoadams

happy birthday suzy       

loops lol that sounds like a 'good' wake! You gave them a good send off  

baby you will look lovely and yep hopefully we will be having mini pumpkin  celebrations bumps & babies!


----------



## Annawb37

Happy birthday Suzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope2005

HI ladies


Thank you for your thoughts.


I am thinking about adoption as I am a poor responder   , not fair, see injustices all the time out there...but nothing I can do.


anyone going for Adoption. I have to wait another 4 months before starting the process.


Hope you all doing well

Happy Birthday suzy, hope you are having a lovely day.  

Love


Hope xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy      
Hope you have had a fab day honey, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

10fingers - yey you're back!! tried to messg you the other day but think your inbox was full, check you out mrs popular  

will do personals tomorrow as just about to watch a film xxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey ladies

Just a very quick one, feeling rotten today, sofa bound with hot water bottle and hoping I feel much better after a good nights sleep, however if still feeling bad not sure I'll make it. Will keep you posted xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Happy Birthday Suzy


----------



## suzymc

thank you to all you lovely pumpkins for my birthday wishes 

well i'm all packed. i'm just trying to get all my work email done and then my flight leaves at 3pm   and onwards to 10fingers...... YAY! DH says if i turn up and it's a 70 year old perv then i'm to ring him up. haha! 10fingers i thought that'd make you laugh!!!! it's not like i haven't talked about you LOTS..... lol.... all of you!!!!

alig - well done on the weight loss. glad your Dad is feeling a bit better but sorry to hear he's trying to make do without his frame

baby777 - aw! so lovely to have you back. remember we are here for your lows!!!! DH reckons semi skimmed is where they just extract more fat from the milk. yes, it should really be organic milk but sadly that doesn't exist in France   hopefully we can all meet you in August

anna - oh hunny  it sounds like you're really not very well. i will keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow and hopefully your final attack is out the way but we'll totally understand if you can't make it

ruth - i'm confused? are you coming tomorrow? i hope so!! 

hope - aw! hunny. lovely to hear from you. did you ever have a follow up app? i'm just wondering what was said regarding your drugs? i hope that more can be done for you next time and i am sure they will get your drugs and doses right. just see last time as trying what does and doesn't work for you. don't give up 'hope'. there are a few of us ladies looking at adoption, you are not alone  

mungoadams - see you tomorrow hun   i'll promise not to wear any heels.... what is metformin for? sorry it's a quick message.... i'm running out of time here. lol

thanks for everyones milk advice. i'm going to mix and match. although i did 'try' a glass of semi-skimmed yesterday and thought it was horrid! i think i'm too used to full fat!!

loops -  haha! trust you!!!!

right i'm going to have to love you and leave you.... see some of you tomorrow. eek! exciting
and to everyone not there - you will be missed!!
my birthday was LOVELY. i was very spoilt 

Much love 2 all Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey ladies

I'm leaving my decision on whether I'm coming to a bit later today but I'm not sure it's going to be a yes, I would so love to see you but it's a 4hr drive each way and I feel crap!

Suzy- sounds like you had a lovely birthday and have a lovely weekend planned. 

Loops- thanks for the offer luv, but I have to be at work Monday, it some crazy deadlines ahead of me next week and can't afford to miss even an hour, hence maybe having to stay home all this weekend and sleep, already been off work sick last week. Being a grown up and having a job seriously sucks! 

Baby - thanks for you message, it was quite reassuring, without a confirmed diagnosis I'm really worried about w hats going on with me, I look about 6 months pregnant and nothing fits and the pan is horrible, I'm getting it 2-3 times a week and it wipes me out or days. We're having time out from ivf too and hopefully when we're both back on our feet we might cycle together next time 

Mungo - thanks for the offer of a lift but if I make it I'll be driving, hope your doing ok 

Ruthie- sorry our so busy but it ounds like the treatment is going well, yey,

Afm - I'm a big bloated pig, nothing fastens anymore, on the plus side I've seen a glimpse of what I would look like pregnant, I like it, I am however dreading someone asking me when it's due!  This happens this week to a girl at work,luckily she was pregnant, 14 weeks but it could have back fired. I'm waiting for her to ask me next and I get to say, no I'm just fat, fab! I now to watch someone else be pregnant at work again, it's been constant for 4 years. Well I'm off to clean some cat sick off my bed, yes my bed! Dirty little monster! 

Love you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope2005

Thank you Suzymc   , adoption is on my list now.


I have to wait 6 months after IVF for adoption. 


I was hoping for IVF to solve my problem, but it didnt turn out that way  .


Take care and I be around here more often. I need support!


Have a lovely day!


Love


Hope xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey pumpkins, after much deliberation I'm going to have to bow out of tomorrows get together, I'm just not well enough for the 500 mile drive. I'm gutted and was looking forward to meeting you but I've been poorly since before Xmas and was hoping I could rise above it but I'm wipe out. Hope you have a fab time and keep me a place at the next one! Let me know if I owe anybody any money for reservations! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Firstly - Sorry I haven't been online to wish you birthday wishes, so....Happy Belated birthday hun glad to hear you had a lovely time

Mungo - I have arranged to swap days at work so will be able to do my course Tues, meant to start this week, but.....can't due to tx he he typical but I am not worrying this comes first I went to bed after post the other eve an slept, boy I needed it. Thank you for your lovely post

Loops - Glad you had fun, drunk is far better than hitting on someone (I _knew_ someone who has done that!)

Baby - They just did it, I didn't need to complain. Very relieved as you probably understand, hope you get seen more too

I had scan Friday, what counts do they have in blood test, does anyone no?

I am taking trigger shot tonight and EC is booked for Monday morning.

Although I am not as exhausted, I am still tired so with that and tx I think I am going to have to give tomorrow a miss, I really don't want to, but can't see me driving 5-6 hours knowing how I am currently. Hopefully we will meet in a few months and me and others that are unable to make it are able to and come and make up for not coming this time he he.

Have a really fabulous time!! Look forward to hearing about it

Ruth x x


----------



## Annawb37

For those meeting today ladies, have a fab time and have drink ( or a chip ) for us absent friends. For me staying home was the right choice as gave just spent most the night in a&e


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, just a quickie from Suzy and I!

Ruthie - how did your trigger shot go?  Wishing you lots of love and best wishes for EC tomorrow.

Anna - what happened last night? Are you ok?!

Catch up with everyone later xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi girls, 

Hope you all have a fab day today, wish I could be there. 

Anna ~ hope you're ok? 
Ruth ~ good luck for ec tomorrow xxx

Love to all  xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Anna are you ok?

10fingers/Suzy - Trigger shot went fine thank you girlies. It will be lovely you all meeting up 

Thank you for my well wishes tomorrow

Not sure if I should do my course now!! My cousin has done it and she said there is a lot of work outside of your work hours, I have decided to see what hospital say on Tues re ec, might help me make up my decision Is anyone good at advertising/knows of anyone who is?? 

Have a really fabulous time today ladies!! 

Love to all, 

Ruth x x


----------



## Annawb37

Ruthie - good luck for egg collection tomorrow, hoping you get lots of healthy little eggs!!! 

I'm ok, another attack rolling round on the floor in agony and made Andrew take me to a&e to see if there is anything they can do. Doc seemed pretty sure it's gallstones but there is nothing they can do, I have to just wait for referral. I have the strongest painkillers they can give me, only thing stronger is morphine so I just have to suck it up and wait. Worried its going to get in way of next tx!


----------



## baby777

Hey pumpkins, 

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone. 

Ruth- good luck tomorrow x x x

Anna- hope your feeling better. Sorry you had such a bad evening. I'm shocked that they sent you home to be honest! You should call your gp and tell them to get a move on, this isn't right! 
I'm sure you will be ok for your next tx. If you have an op then you will recover very fast. It's not a major op and they will give you the gall stones in a jar! 

Chat tomorrow x x x

Baby777


----------



## alig1972

Hi, hope you all had a lovely day today and gutted i missed it, but turned out to be the right decision as my dad fell on friday and had another more serious one today. He banged his head and hurt his hand so we called for an ambulance. He was checked over but they decided he didn't need to go to hospital, but just to take it easy! Ali


----------



## loopskig

Happy Monday PPs,

Mungo, Suze, Whirl, 10F&T - what a super day! Thanks so much for playing along at meeting up. Didn't think I could love you girls any more than I do and then you go and show yourselves to be even lovelier in 'real life'! An update for those of you that didn't make it, the two hopeless bowlers lived up to expectations (sorry Mungo!) although I did get a bit lucky with second game. I'm still doubting that the computer's maths is any better than my own.
There is talk of getting together in April when Suzy is next over and/or in August when Baby is here for a wedding. Ginge and Whirl you will have your bundles to show off then, hurrah! And we're hoping a few more bumps along the way too. Another Midlands venue or West of London to make easier for Charlotte & Ali. Or up North to help TrolleyDolly, Lexi & Anna? There will always be the offer of beds in Leicester. I can probably put up 5/6 and ship the boys out.

Anna & Ruth - absolutely the right call to stay home. Anna you poor thing, you sound well fed up mate. I'm understanding then that they reckon gallstones is not an emergency to remove no matter how much pain you are in. I thought it would be more like appendix that once the cause is identified they'd get on with it and remove asap. Hope you are more comfortable today. May be worth mentioning the gallstones to the eejits at work to divert them from asking about your 'bump' - [email protected]
Ruth have text you as wasn't sure you'd be online to see all the   messages for your EC today. Congrats on getting this far darling. You are doing great. We all agreed yesterday that your DR seemed a bit drawn out but all of a sudden its all systems go for you! GOOD LUCK xxxxx

Lexi - was it worth staying home? What birthday fun was there for your husb?

AliG - Jees sounds like things aren't getting much better for your poor dad. It must be such a worry.   for an improvment xx

AFM, shopping for bridesmaid shoes this afternoon as the dresses have been chosen this weekend. And have a coat to return to Monsoon. Then I'd better rattle through the Christmas Thank yous that I have been putting off!

Big love to all,
Loops xxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*Loops -* I wish I was there. Sounds like you had a good laugh. Hopefully next time I can come over. I will be in London...hint hint!!! Only joking, anywhere will do. Sorry Loops, I'm a bit lost, are you going to be a bridesmaid?

*Alig -* Hope your dad is better. xxx

*Ruthie* - Are you home yet? How do you feel?

*Suzy & 10fingers -* What are you both up to today?

*Anna -* How are you feeling?

AFM, my mother in law called yesterday to let us know that she will be having open heart surgery to replace her valve and fix the other one in the next few months so I don't know what to do now. She is in the UK, so DH will go over and maybe i will also if i can. There is always something!!!

Baby777


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Glad yesterday was fun and enjoyable, how many were there of you in the end?

A London meet would be good next time, April sounds good, the sooner the better. Hopefully many more bumps by then   

Loops-  Glad you found bridesmaid dresses, what colour in the end? When is the wedding, I have forgotten?  Yes your right, tx was slightly longer this tx but fingers crossed it is all for a good cause (i.e baby)!!   

Ali - Hope your dad is feeling a bit better

Baby - Yes not long been home, feeling OK thank you hun Gosh re mil, hope your OK. Like you say always something  


Had EC, not long been home, had 6 follies, however one had two in it, so have 7.    2 more thank last time and one very big. So really hoping all is well and the phone call tomorrow is a positive one!!!    

After talking to the nurse I am going to inject rather than use pessaries. One injection tonight, in my leg then every other day.

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## ginger fairy

hey all

just got back from a long weekend away in the lovely derby royal again  but i wanted to wish suzy a belated happy birthday and i hope you all had a fab time!!!!!!!!
  much love to you all and lots of   and   and


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies 

I echo lovely Loops' comments - so fab to meet everyone in the flesh 

Anna - so sorry to hear about your pain, sending you massive   and I hope you get sorted very soon xx

Ginger - sorry to hear you have been in hospital, is everything ok? xx

Ruthie - well done you you clever clever girl! 7 is fab!! And a double yolker too!!  Will be crossing all my fingers and toes you get some fab embies.

baby - hey huni! Sorry to hear about your MIL does that mean tx will be delayed?

Loops - how did you get on shoe shopping?

Hey Lexi, how ru doing?  Are you coming back to ** soon? xx

Hope - remember I'm a poor responder too! Don't give up hope just yet, unless of course you've been told differently, it may be a drugs issue & your next cycle could be different (I am hoping this is the case for me) x

Mungo - I sent you a text hun but I think I may have the wrong number! I need to know how much dosh to xfr over to you as I didn't ask!!

Suzy - you won't read this as you are still in the UK but hope you got home safely!

AFM - Twas lovely to meet some of the lovely pumpkins! Looking forward to meeting more of you over the coming months.  I'm still feeling a wee bit crappy and emotional and doing a (sometimes) good job of covering it up - not helped by DP being away all week and work being horrendously busy.  Am worrying that I won't be able to get my work life balance any where near right over the next 3-4 months & stressing about becoming a manager again as I really don't want to be one.  Have made an appointment to see another counsellor today so hoping she can help me feel a bit stronger & get me thinking differently about it all.  Won't be around much this week as I'm staying at a colleagues tomorrow night close to work and then pick my new vroom vroom up on Weds night ))))

Lots of love and huge hugs to all 

xx


----------



## loopskig

10F&T - Hope we've managed to cheer you a little with a jolly girls outing yesterday but I am in full support of you taking advantage of a couple more counselling sessions. Its very unlikely they could ever do you any harm (other than cost). Please remember I'm only half an hour away if you are too fed up and lonely. You don't even have to pay me!
<<<<< These are the shoes. Not my ideal first choice but really nice. Bride & one bridesmaid are 5ft 11" so I'd have had bigger heels but prob a good thing to have these with my balance 'issues'!

Ginger - Poor poor you darling. I missed your story about how you ended up in hospital. What are you in for? I know you said it was baby taking after DH but I am being a thicko and couldn't work it out. Of course only share what you are happy to! Sending big hugs that you are on the mend now and no more jaunts to the Royal  

Ruth - WELL DONE you clever clever girl! So thrilled for you. I bet you're happy but shattered. Do you know when they want you for ET or just wait and see how your little teensos progress from here? Am beaming for you but can also appreciate is prob wasn't the most comfortable experience of your life. 

Baby - My very best and most favourite friend is getting wed in Bournemouth at Easter. I CANNOT WAIT. And every cloud & all that, I can have a drink at her wedding and more importantly Hen Do as I will not be getting preggers anytime soon!

Suzy - got to your bro's safe? I know I am a bit overly peppy sometimes and need to rein in the enthusiasm but can't wait for us all to get together again. Thanks for being our instigator!

Love you all heaps and heaps and another heap on top,
Loooooooooooooooooooooooops xxx xxxx


----------



## loopskig

And this is the dress...
http://www.esprit.co.uk/?LKZ=GB&camp=UK_IC_GG_SK_40_001

Mungo I'd probably get shot for lending it to you before the big day at Easter but if you like it I'll let you have it on a very short term loan so long as you promise not to tell! There were lots of prety wedding guesty dresses in Monsoon sale today. Quite a few 6/8s too which is rare. If you want to give me an email address I'll send you some photos of others gathering dust in my wardrobe that you might consider borrowing. No pressure at all if you're all set. I am a big fan of pinching other mate's dresses for events as £100 a pop to avoid wearing something twice with the same group of people is starting to hurt a bit. About time I grew up and became a bit more thrifty. That said I only tend to get let out about thrice a year now!

Loops xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Just wrote a long message and lost it!!!! 

Loops- Thank you for your kind message today. The shoes are gorgeous!! Can't see the dress on the link though? I await phone call tomorrow re et. My nerves have stored up for tomorrow as it was the day it all went wrong last time. I know this time will be different, IT WILL, IT WILL, IT WILL    When is your next appointment at the Dr's?

10Fingers - Ohhh new car, what one have you gone for?

Did my first injection half hour a go, not painful (this one) dull ache after up to now but OK. 

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just a quick one from me as its past my bedtime!  

Ruthie just wanted to say well done on the ec, that's fantastic and hope the telephone call tomorrow goes well.  Best of luck and hope you're not feeling too sore    

Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

Hey Ruth, our    
Any news? I don't want to pressure you but am desperate to know how your little ones have got on after a good night's fertilisation in the lab! I am so excited that this is really it for you at long last!

Hmmm dress link again but I think it will only take you to homepage. If you are really bothered search 'jersey wrap' and its the first option shown black but we're having the peacoat blue version. Not really essential that you see it but a couple had expressed an interest.
http://www.esprit.co.uk/?LKZ=GB&camp=UK_IC_GG_SK_40_001

Loops xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone? It is very quiet on here!!  

Well I had the phone call and 6 went in the lab, and 2 fertilised!! It was such a relief to get to this point and have a positive outcome!! I had to run and wake hubby up to share the news, as he was still asleep as he is working lates. So I am going in for et on Thursday, day 3. 

Injection didn't hurt but boy the muscle is achy today, got a hot water bottle on it!! 

I will be online for a while as I must look at what to buy hubby for his birthday its not long a way and I haven't made a start!! 

Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumps,

*Ruthie* - Thats great news. I'm so pleased for you. I cant wait to do my TX again. I still have bruises from my injections from October. I hope your muscle feels better soon. Did you find your DH a prezzie? What are you looking for?

*Loops* - Sexy shoes and sexy dress, you smashed it!! I really like your dress, very nice. I want to see you in it now!!! you can email us pics of the wedding. I haven't got a clue what bridesmaid dress I'm going to be wearing as the bride has to choose hers first and then ours but i know it will be a sari and possibly pink, I'm hoping fuchsia. I'm going to look like little miss piggy!!! lol

*Whirl* - How are you?

*10fingers* - I'm so glad your back and please don't worry about balancing out your life as i promise it just happens by itself. I was feeling seriously sh1tty around Christmas and couldn't see how things would change but now I am just better and looking forward to TX again. It just takes time and it happens naturally, just stop thinking about it and just be. I'm here if you want to talk. MSG me. Our TX may be delayed if my MIL op is done in March. I hope they do it sooner. Please god!! I was going to go in Feb but i wanted more time off and now it looks like I'm going to have too much.

*Ginger -* sounds like you had a lovely time but the sad face confused me. Are you OK?

*Anna* - are you feeling better? You haven't been around, any news?

*Suzy* - are you back yet? how was it? did you say your TX was going to be in Feb? sorry, i deleted my MSG's and couldn't read back to confirm. I'm hoping to start at the beginning of March, if my MIL doesn't have her op then, which means my DH will have to go to London and we wont go until April or maybe later.   

Ladies, can we make a list of who is having TX and when, if you know from now. So we can see who we will be stimming with? Sorry to go in heavy with TX but I'm geared up and excited right now!!

Also, did any of you use Puregon and Menopur together before? I used Gonal F on my last TX and now for my next TX i will use these and I don't know why but I'm worried as its my first time and maybe I wont respond etc. Orgalutran is also on the prescription too!! Please share your experiences.

Thanks
Baby777


----------



## Ruthie82

Baby - that is a good idea re list of tx dates. These things happen at once don't they,   tx and Mil ops do not collide,so you can focus on one at a time. I didn't have much luck,he got some coasters at Xmas and I was trying to find who I could oder prints from for 2 X3 inches so I could put them in and surprise him for his b'day no joy, he wants a few games, thats easy enough and he wanted monopoly which I ordered. 

Is there anything I should or shouldn't be doing in between EC and et and during 2ww? It seems throughout tx there is and I have never got to this part before so was wondering should I be or  not be doing certain things?

I don't know whether to do my course or try to advertise for my chiropody or something else or nothing!! Any thoughts or ideas greatly appreciated??

I just don't want to do anything else just for it to sit on my CV I want to be able to use it and progress in my career!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Ruthie that's great news that you have some fertilised eggs, fingers crossed for Thursday. My only advice would be to relax and rest as much as you can and make sure that for at least 30 mins per day between 3pm and 7pm you sit with your feet up. That was advice from my acupuncturist and it worked for me but everyone is different.

Baby its good to hear from you again. The treatment list is a great idea. I used just menopur, and was on a high dosage. I found it fine but did not use it alongside anything else. Really pleased to hear you are geared up and excited. I'm good thank you, feeling really well and a lot less stressed now my mum has had her op.

10fingers it was great to meet you Sun, sorry you are feeling so crappy and really hope the counselling helps. I can't pm as your inbox is full so here is the link I was telling you about:
http://www.lissaman.co.uk/fertility.htm
What kind of new car are you getting? Sounds exciting!

Ali we missed you Sun but sounds like you made the right decision. How is your dad doing now? Hope you are doing ok as well.

Ginger sorry you had another week in hospital. Are you and baby both doing ok?

Anna so sorry you are still in pain. What are they going to do about it? My mum had gallstones and she had keyhole surgery to have them removed have they suggested that to you? Really hope that they go down and that it does not get in the way of treatment  

Hi to Loops and Suzy was great to meet you both in person! suzy, I hope you had a safe journey home. Loops, when are you starting the new job? Also hi to Mungo, was great to meet you as well.

AFM I'm very well, my mums op was a success and she is back home now so I'm very relieved.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## Ruthie82

Whirl - Very relieved to hear your mum has had her op, you must be please it has been done. Thank you for your tips, the 30Min's rest is that feet flat or knees up or ... ? Ha sorry! Always one hey!

Suzy - hope you got back safely.

I am not sure when to do gestrone injections eve or morning. Any thoughts or experience? 

Ruth x x


----------



## Whirl

Ruth its supposed to be feet flat I think.  Also don't sit with your legs crossed (although I have to say that one is impossible so don't worry about it too much as I haven't stuck to it at all!)  Good luck!


----------



## Ruthie82

Whirl - Thank you so very much! 

Where is everyone? He He when I am around everybodys busy he he

As long as everyone is ok thats all I care about

Ruth  x x


----------



## mungoadams

Anna oh no that sounds awful  so frustrating. Cant believe if you go to A&E in that much pain they still fob you off for a referral . Hope it comes soon. Are you waiting to hear back from the clinic the GP has referred you to? Is it possible to fiond out who the consultants PA is and ring her up and plead? My mum has done that before.. Depends on the consultant & PA to whether it works. thinking of you 

Ali oh no, sorry to hear your dad fell over. Glad he didn't need to go to hospital, but even so cant have been nice for any of you so  to you too.

Loops love the shoes! Are those the bridesmaids shoes?! Wow I would fall off them (seeing a trend in clummsiness  ? ) Heehe yup I did live up to expectations. I don't mind tho, I was pleased I got more than zero! that is sooo kind of u. tho absolutely not on the bridesmaid dress hun... i would be terrified! ah bless you offering to take pics of your dresses. that would be really kind but dont feel you have to. i am afraid i cant offer much in return... i tend to somehow wear my dresses out , my fave dress is really faded, and another has a bit of paint on it somehow (how did that happen?!). however if you ever need a ballgown.. my wedding dress is dying for a night out.. it is cream but with massive red roses & a red overlay all over. bit bonkers really but i loved it! i had a look at monsoon online, but couldnt see much did they have much in store thats not here http://www.monsoon.co.uk/sale/sale-dresses+jumpsuits/icat/wintersaledresses/&itemsperpage=1000 ? i like the maitai dress but not great for end of march wedding & only in a size 8 & i am a 6 at monsoon.

Baby oh crikey sorry to hear about your MiL. I guess it means they are taking good care of her.. But must be a bit scary. Sorry have not had puregon hun. I am sure that the consultant has thought carefully before changing your drugs though, so try not to worry. think 

Ginger are you ok? Why are you going to hospital so much? Thinking of you. lots of  

Suzy did you have a good time at your bro's? are you back home yet? Was lovely to meet you too of course  thanks soo much for being the instigator as loops said. how was your journey? do you have dates fixed yet for april? hope the workmen are behaving themselves and dh did scoff too much cake.

Ruthie, weeeeeeee! Congrats!      7 follicles is great & 2 embryos. Yay! So excited for you&#8230;. . Sounds like you are making the right decision about the pessaries. I am absolutely sure your dh is going to get the best birthday present ever! lots of water & protein, rest when you can, don't do anything you might regret basically. Try not to exercise (everyone is different and that is a bit conservative, but recommended by Zita West, so i followed it). I would strongly recommend a relaxation or hypnotherapy cd. i have used zita west's which you can buy from her website, or helen mcpherson's hypnotherapy cd for ivf. visualization also helps you connect with the embryo which i think helps you feel positive. of course try to cut down caffeine or cut it out - some do some dont. some ppl stick to strict diets (i do), but not everyone. some ppl scoff chips & chocolate, or go running and get a bfp! Don't have baths as there is a small risk of infection. oh and zita west and most clinics say no sex and no orgasms for ladies! Oo crikey my memory strikes again sooorrry...what is your course on?

Whirl, was lovely to meet you too hun. you have a lovely mini bump! Glad to hear your mum is ok. How was the call from the doc's? cant wait to se with you with an even bigger bump heehee and wow not really that long till you are a mum. hurray!

10F&T will send you a PM. What kind of car are you getting? Sorry you are still feeling wobbly , you will get there hun. You just need lots of time. Counselling sounds good. We are all here of course too.

hope hugs to you  take one day at a time.

Was lovely to meet you all finally. Share your sentiments loops  april is good for me, though I will probably be cycling mid april, so 1st 2 weeks might be better. Saying that I might have to do some trips to asia in early april... wont know for a couple of weeks & the client is prone to rearranging! August sounds good too, will just have to try to fit my summer hol around it. We can always go mad and have 2 meet ups! i am good. was soo nice to meet some of the lovely pp's at last and cant wait to meet everyone else. i am good. got back from our meet, straight out for a cinema club mtg, then running a training course in milton keynes yesterday. watched hairy bikers this eve and saw the yummiest blackberry and apple pudding. yummm. not sure that fits with getting back into healthy eating (doh). xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Just watched 15 and counting, golly gosh!!! Was anyone else watching it?

Mungo - thank you for all of those tips. Strick diet as in not much suger, lots of water and protein do you mean? I wont change my diet too much now otherwise it might rock my body into the unknown, I eat fairly healthy, just like my chocolate too!! 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies sorry just a quick me post today i hope each and every1 of you are doing well and keeping positive.xxxxx

iv spent so much time in hospital due to extreme sickness which causes too high keytones in my urine which causes dehydration which causes my blood pressure to drop very low which then causes fainting i have to go in for checks regularly and if any of the above has happened then i get to stop in lie down with i.v fluids for a week then get sent on my merry way till the next time. it got so bad last week again that even chewing ice cubes made me vomit. 4 weeks ago the baby was doing well got another scan on the 26th but they tell me at the hosp this level of sickness is a good thing it shows a healthy baby but i wont rest till i see it there on the screen. im also worried as i wasnt able to keep folic acid down and have lost 1 and a half stone since egg collection. wow i bet you all think what an ungrateful cow i am the happiest time of my life and all im doing is moaning!!!!
well take care you lovely ladies love to you all.xxxxxxx

thanks for listening to me moan and groan.xxx


----------



## baby777

Oh Ginger, 
I now get what you meant about Royal Derby!!! Silly dumb dumb me actually thought you went on a break to a place called that!! I'm sorry!!! I hope you feel better soon. Feel free to moan as much as you like!!! keep us updated.

Baby777
xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I have been a bit awol from here lately, just don’t seem to have any time at the mo and really want to write long personals to you all.

I am glad you all had a lovely day on Sunday and would love to arrange another meet up in April – I don’t mind where really. If it is April I may be having treatment then but will try and work round you girls. 

Ruth – so glad you had a successful EC and hope ET goes well today. As for tips for the next couple of weeks, I have no idea what’s the right or wrong thing to do. For me I took nearly the whole of the 2ww off work and I ended up going a bit crazy with it all so this time I will be going to work if anything to keep my mind occupied! Good luck lovely, I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx

10fingers – glad you had a good hols, hope you’re feeling ok hon. Yey a new car, how exciting! I am not going back on ** for a while, may not bother at all! I have removed everything from my life that makes me feel sad and ** is one of those things for now xxxx

Loops – how are you sweetie, what have you decided to do re treatment? Xx

Ginger – sorry to hear you’ve been unwell again – hope you and bump are ok 

Anna – hope you are feeling better again soon? Whats your plan for treatment 

Suzy, Mungo, Whirl and Baby – big hellos to you all too, hope you’re all doing ok xxxxxx

AFM………..nothing to report really, seeing consultant tonight as follow up from my op so just hoping no bad news. Still no AF since November so hoping that will arrive soon as don’t want to delay my IVF treatment, we go on hols in 4 weeks and can’t wait!! 

So any tips for bringing on AF would be great!

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Ola

Lexi - hope you follow up appt goes well and your given the all clear. Has your AF been delayed because of the op, November is a long time ago? Do you know when your next tx might be? I've just got a couple of weeks left at work then I have a week off with a few days in loch lomond, really looking forward to the rest! Xx

Baby - great idea about a tx list. In hoping we can try again in April. Going in at end of march for review, it was delayed because of my emotional instability but I'm feeling a bit stronger now. Xx

Ginger - bless you, you sound like your having a rough time. How many weeks are you now, hoping the sickness will pass soon! Xx

Ruthie -   well done on your two embies, got everything crossed that they both thrive, I know it's a cliche but you only the need the 1 xxxxxxx

Mungo - sounds like work is keeping you busy, hopefully we might get to cycle together in April and you can keep me right! I have the diet willpower of a nat! Great idea about another meet up and hopefully more of us will be able to make it xx

Loops - not had a chance to look at the dress yet but the shows look fab, very sexy! Did you manage to have a chat with the ladies at the weekend regarding your decision Xx

10fingers- hoping I will get to meet you all soon, sounds like you had a lovely time on Sunday! Don't worry about feeling crappy, it's perfectly normal, I've had two failed cycles and feel s***, I'm also a half empty girl so things working out for me is never something that I contemplate. For the most part I just get on with things day to day but now and again it hits me and I have a real good cry! Don't beat yourself up cos your not feeling a certain way yet, you'll get there when your ready. I also reccomend counselling, I had two sessions and although initially I felt worse in the end they made me come to terms with things. Xxx

Suzy - hey chuckles, how's you 

Afm - well good news, have my scan booked for Friday and had a great chat with gp today who says if the scan confirms the gallstones we'll get it whipped out ASAP. She was talking weeks rather than months, wicked! I was expecting a lot worse. She's keen to get me sorted do that it doesn't affect next tx which I'm hoping early April. I cannot praise my doc enough, she is fab! 

Work for me too is manic, I work as a project manager and I have 4 projects all with deadlines of yesterday, teamed with my lack of sleep and now raging AF pains it's not a good combo. Boooooooo

Anyway peeps this isn't getting my work done so back to it.

Over and out
Barren-PMT-Crazed-Gallstone-Ridden-No-Hoper!!!! 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins

I am back  i arrived back yesterday afternoon but i've been snowed under with work since and i've only just had a chance to read back..... it was soooooo lovely to meet some of you lovely ladies. You are all as special and fab in real life as in cyber space and i can't thank you all enough for my pressies, cards and Whirl's gorgeous cake. very unexpected and i feel very lucky to have you all....... i can't wait to meet you all again soon and all our absent friends too.

OK firstly and most importantly

*Ruth* - massive massive   & congrats for your 2 lovely fertilised embies that are busy growing as i type. ALL THE BEST in the world for tomorrow sweetheart. I am so happy that this cycle has gone as it should for you. All i can recommend is not over doing things. I was recommended both relaxation CDs that mungo mentioned which i will be using for this cycle as i was climbing the walls last time and i really needed things to distract/relax me. stay away from google and just relax as much as you can. i don't think you need to watch too much what you eat. stop brazils after about 3-4 days though to avoid complications for little one. pass on when to have your injections as i was on 3 pessaries a day. lol, i'm back now safe and sound thank you and back to post lots on the tread  Yeah! we watched 15 and counting. SCARY. what a racket!!! i wish i knew what to say to you work wise but i really don't know what to say 

*hope* - we are all here to support you hun.... there isn't much we don't know (between us all). Many poor responders have successful cycles are you sure you can't try again? they would be able to use different drugs/doses for your next cycle.

*anna* - gosh hun! you really are having a rough old start to 2012 and that wasn't supposed to be on the cards. i hope all gets sorted soon. i have everything crossed for you. your GP sounds fab..... oooo naughty cat!!! and sorry you have another preggers work colleague.  i'm good thanks. can't quite seem to get my brain in gear for this next cycle. it's certainly not being taken as seriously as my last one, but maybe that's a good thing? who knows! boo to AF pains and so many work deadlines  LOL @ your sign out 'name'

*alig* - so sorry to hear your Dad has had another fall. i hope he takes it easy and tries not to do too much

*loops* - i second everything you said  xx shoes look v nice & not too fall overish..... yes journey to bros was good thanks hun. no problemo. i had such a lovely time with them. SIL & I chatted for about 5 hours solid on the Monday...lol. it was a weekend of talking for me. haha! i have my card proudly on our mantlepiece.. hehe! maybe i should get a orange sweattop to go with the night top and bottoms.... i could wear it after ET for extra luck then as i'll be nice and warm. how on earth you found orange things!!! lol.

*baby777* - so sorry to hear about your MIL. Mine too has heart problems and has been having attacks for near on 10 years now, she had a scan last week and her heart is in really bad condition, worse than expected. Your drug prescription is EXACTLY the same as mine hunny. My tx is very soon hun. i took my first estrogen this morning and i either start stimming on the 26th Jan or the 2nd Feb (AF dependant) but it has to be a Thursday!!! (clinic 2 blame) so lots of wii fit during next 1-2 weeks (SIL got me Just Dance Abba, after last tx thought that was funny). DH & i are getting 'work' exercise this weekend which will be good for weight loss. OK so regarding drugs. i had Puregon last time. It's supposed to be good for building 'stronger' eggs and is more concentrated so is better for women over 35 and or women with less eggs/lower egg quality. This time i am on Puregon 175 UI for 3 nights, then i go for my 1st scan and then dependant on follicles i either carry on with Puregon or i'm getting moved onto Menopur and Orgalutran. My trigger is Ovitrelle. Trust me you will respond!!

*ginger fairy* - bless you for coming on and wishing me a happy birthday after your trip to hospital. don't you ever feel like you can't share what's up with you hun. we won't for one second think you're moaning etc. that i promise. it sounds like you've had a terrible time of it. i'm so sorry the little one is making you so ill but in a way, as you said, a good sign he/she is so healthy. how's life in Derby going?

*10fingers* - hey you  thanks so much again for having me to stay. you have the best taste in interiors.... very me!!! & boy can we talk!!! getting together certainly lived up to our emails.  i hope your next counselling sessions are exactly what you need hun. i also hope that all went well picking up Harry today.  i hope DP was sensible on the rest of his US break. are you back on the pregnacare?

*whirl* - was great to meet you too hun and thanks again for the cake, twas yum... Great news about your Mum's operation. what a relief. lovely to find you on ** 

*mungo* - yep back home now safe and sound thx. journeys were all good thx. it's lovely to be home but it's flippin freezin. fire is roaring but it's only 19.8oC in lounge. i know how you like my fire updates hehe! no dates fixed for April as i was going to wait to see how tx went first. so i'll probably decide mid-late February but it may be last week in April or first week in May... Yes DH scoffed way too much cake, lol. workmen aren't doing anything so aren't really behaving as they're absent, if that makes sense!!!! DH & i are staying up there on Sat night in the caravan. We're picking up a load of materials in the morning and then working Sat afternoon and all day Sun. So should be good for the weight loss  Yeah! what the heck hey, lets go mad and have two mose meet ups. lol. well blackberry and apple are good for you... the rest will be cancelled out, i say make it. hehe!

*lexi* - hey you  is it work keeping you so busy? what do you do hun? Still no AF  well Ruth is the good one for advice as she prob had every suggestion under the sun. but lots of exercise often brings on my AFs. i hope your follow up app goes well hun. i'm sure all will be fine. eek! holiday excitement

AFM - mad panic this morning when i realised i was supposed to be taking my first Estrogen tablet this morning & they were still at the pharmacy waiting for me. My brain is so not in the zone for this cycle at all. so odd & not like me at all. i mean i might be stimming in 7 days.... 7 days or 14 days.   it's 14 days ladies cuz then i can get some more weight knocked off. my chins are doubling......
I'm setting my Wii up in the dining room tomorrow as i'm fed up with DH being in the same room as me when i'm jumping about and we're off up to the 'wreck' to get bits and bobs done this weekend so fingers crossed for weight loss sometime soon. I think not being on a cycle buddy thread is keeping me calm but making me forgetful. but i quite like it like that for this cycle. me, myself and you guys  PERFECT 
Off now to read my interior magazines that i loaded up with at the airport 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. i love that my post is sooooo long and that i have so many pumpkins to reply to


----------



## baby777

Morning pumpkins,

*Ruthie* - All the best for your ET today. I would just take it easy, drink plenty of water and keep your mind occupied. NO Hoover or cleaning! and most importantly keep us updated. xxx

*Suzy -* Nice to have you back. Did you have a nice time? I really wish I could of come and met all of you too. Hopefully next time I will be there. Sorry to hear about your MIL too. This is freaky, we have a lot in common!!! Is you MIL going to have an op too? Thanks for the info regarding the meds. I'm glad my doc has changed my meds and it sounds like he has made a good choice for me. He did tell me i had poor egg quality. I really hope it doesn't mean poor ovarian reserve!! I did have 10 follies but they only got 5 eggs and they were not very good. I didn't really know this at the time. He told me after, no point in stressing is suppose. Are you happy that your on these meds? I still haven't heard from the stupid lab regarding my AMH etc tests i did in November. I'm not going to bother any more, I bet my body has changed now! Good job i didn't pay yet otherwise i would be going crazy! Maybe I'm not meant to know and its God's intervention! Can I ask you about the estrogen? I don't have this! I mean I have it on the prescription but I think its for after. Are you doing estrogen priming protocol? Sorry for 101Q!!!

*Anna -* I'm glad to hear that you are getting somewhere with the gall stones! Hopefully they will get them out very soon and you can feel much better. I also delayed my TX because I didn't feel very good emotionally but I'm getting better now and I hope you are feeling better too.

*Lexi -* Hope your well after your op and I hope you get great news from the doc. I can only suggest that getting on the airplane will make AF come, I hope it comes sooner though. It always does it for me...every single blooming time! I also think that when we worry and want it to come it doesn't. So try, i know its hard to give yourself a break mentally and let your body relax and release it. Maybe I'm chatting crap...I cant tell anymore! But it sounds like it makes sense right??

*Ginger* - Hope your feeling better xxx

*Mungo* - How are you? Asia sounds nice? Do you know what protocol you will be on yet? Yummy blackberry & apple....mmmmm!!

Hi to *Loops, Ali, whirl, lexi, hope and 10 fingers* xxxx

AFM, nothing much apart from a lot of work this week which i proudly finished last night!! I don't ever want to see a brochure again!!!

Ladies if you know what TX you will be on please share the details, I want to pick your brains if you don't mind. As you can see my OCD is back again!!! lol

Baby777


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi baby, my appt went well thanks hon. She also gave me some drugs to bring on af but I had to do a pregnancy test first - VILE!!!!!!!!! I hate those tests with a passion, needless to say it was negative so hoping af should come soon. 

Anyway re tx, looks like I can start in feb now depending on if it clashes with holiday dates. I will be on the long protocol again but starting with a higher dose of menopur - 450 as opposed to 300. Although I responded well last time eventually. I was quite slow in the beginning so she hopes this will improve quality of eggs. I have my nurse consult on 1st feb so will let you know dates after that. 

What about you? 

Suzy hey lovely, I am loving your chilled approach to tx this time!!!!  I seem to have treble chins now yet can't seem to get motivated Xxx

Ohhhh I have treated myself to an ipad, just thought sod it as wanted one for ages so excuse any typos on here as its all new to me having never owned an iPhone! Very sadly excited by my new toy! 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauts, Hope all having a good day!

For those that asked I think Kiggit and I are both erring towards a 'no' on the Summer IVF front. We've said its not a completely taboo subject but there is no need for us to feel any pressure to make a decision before both our birthdays at the beginning of March. He's pleased that means he can drink as much coffee/beer etc. as he chooses.
Main reason being that its going to be c.£6k with no guarantees. 
Whirl - I hope you don't mind that I used you as an example as a couple with the odds stacked against you and 1st time success Vs folk who have only minor problems and on paper a good chance who are on 7+ attempt and still no joy.
The money is not a massive issue but of course we'd rather use it towards Joe's 1st car/education/home etc. I am still not happy that he will probably grow up an only child but there are worse things that could happen to him (like his mother get sectioned as a result of IVF induced breakdown). *Any opinions welcome on this subject please girls. * Kig and I have struggled to stay friends even with clomid hanging over us so I have doubts about our strength to get through a full on cycle. Better to coast along enjoying just Joe and for him to have two parents who can tolerate one another in the same house than a broken home - how very melodramatic!

*RUTH - Wow what a big day for you today darling! Half the job will be done today on getting you preggers! And then 'all' you have to do is make it stick!       I have no guidance worth listening to but if you follow what the docs and our super Pumpette friends have to say you will breeze it!      
I have a very clever friend whose advice would be to 'nurture yourself'. I've always found that a bit hippyish tbh but its starting to make sense and I really really hope you do! Feet up, water, nothing strenuous is mainly what I've heard.*

Lexi - Fingers crossed for blasted AF. Sorry you had to do a test, the [email protected] I HATE them with a passion. Its never going to be something you enjoy until one day.....

Baby - I made a Blue Peter style HoF on page 2 of our thread which I'll keep up to date with tx plans and where we're all at. The one's towards the top are currently active with treatment and of course Whirl and Ginger are demoted to the bottom as their work is done! You might want to do something else in addition that's more specific about protocols but if there's a way you want info displayed on p2 just let me know. I might make myself an honourary admin for this group and ask you all to type in red with anything to go on there!!

Suzy - the leggings were supposed to be for housework to replace all your bleach-destroyed ones but of course you can do with them as you please! Although if I hear that you have shown them in public I will seriously doubt your levels of self respect!! Sleepwear definitely a better option!

Ta ra for now precious girls,
Loops xx x xxx


----------



## loopskig

PS. Ginge, no worries about the moan. You are completely entitled as its a pretty major event and you must be feeling rotten. Poor thing. I am 5% nosey and 95% just hoping that if you want to share whatever is going on for you we can be of some support. These girls know it all and will have something practical and helpful to say in most cases - and sometimes it will be just sympathy. My other best friend (not the one getting wed) has 2yr old and 4m old girls and was horrendously sicky with both. Not severe enough to be hospitalised but essentially didn't eat for 3 months at the start. It did improve though and she certainly made up for it for the rest of both pregnancies, joking that we best not get too close else she'd gobble us up too! So maybe its a baby girl in there overdosing you on estrogen or maybe just bad luck. Hope that changes very soon and you come out of the sickness stage mate.

Gentle 
Loops xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Loops hon - I think IVF is a very personal decision and the enormity of it all isnt to be underestimated!!! Like you said £6k with no guarantees is huge and as you already have a little one you could use that money towards Joe - holidays, education etc etc! Maybe its something you could come back to in a year or so? and in the meantime lots of trying the natural way.

Its the one thing that pi**es me off about IVF (I am grateful for the miracle of it all) BUT the expense of it all is HUGE! 

Anyway working from home today so will prob keep popping on to chat  

xxxx


----------



## baby777

LOOPS....Jackie Stallone-a-like  OMG!!! Out of all the old plastic witches you chose the one I cannot stand!!!


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Ginger- Have been thinking of you, how are you feeling now?

Lexi - How did things go with with consultant yesterday? Hope AF comes soon!! Just the usual AF tips us women have to give ago! exercise (if you can at mo), sex erm...anyone else ? My mind has gone blank!!    Ohh where are you going on holiday? 

Anna - So glad Dr is taking you seriously! That must be a small relief in itself! I   it all gets sorted asap. You are right we only need 1, thanks hun Hope work deadlines are coming along! 

Suzy - Glad you arrived back safely. Oh I thought I had to stop brazil nuts after EC, can anyone advise further?? I will have to see if I can get a relaxation CD, I have a general relaxation one, if not I'm sure that will be OK as a back up don't you? Did you get your tablets from the pharmacy and start them in time (ish)? 

Baby - Thank you for your advice, glad you got the work finish, huge relief I can imagine

Lexi - Ignore my early personal, I have since read your post re consultancy! Fingers crossed to AF starting asap!!

Loops- You may feel its melodramatic, I don't think so far from it. Only you and hubby know what all of this is putting on you both as a couple and as a family and I think it is very brave of you having 'the chat' Good on you both. I am proud of you for remember what you have and putting that first. It is often easy (understandable) for couples not to remember what they already have. You know where I am if you want a chat OHH I have never been described as hippy ish he he   I will remember those words hun, thank you

Love to all I haven't mentioned

Well things all changed a bit today. I was on my train to hospital when I got a phone call. The Dr said that my embies were developing very well indeed both similar in development that they want to leave them to day five. So wasn't to go in today, instead wait until Saturday.

Thank you all for your well wishes and support

I have decided I must be mad to add something to my life at the moment (college course) and that I need time to work through what I have at the moment, what with added work responsibilities and IVF, anything else can wait. Relief to have decision made I can tell you!! 

Ruth x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Sorry ladies what Zita CD have you gone for (if you have brought one) ?

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

Hey pumpkins 

*baby777* - i had a really lovely time thx hun. i hope 2 meet you this year  They're not sure if MIL needs an op. They think it may pose her more risk as she's so fragile. as much as i moan about her the poor woman has gone through so much. She's had breast cancer twice and a hysterectomy last year plus all her heart attacks. Yes, i'm very happy on these meds and you're right hun no point in stressing. put your faith in him and that's all you can do. blimey! the lab maybe forgot to send out the results?! yes take it as a sign. you know my feelings on it all. Yes my estrogen is for now are you sure yours isn't for beforehand? it may be worth asking. don't worry about asking me lots of questions. always happy to help you

*lexi* - soooooooooooooo jealous of your ipad. my bro has 2 at their house. they are sooooo much fun. we didn't turn the tv on all the time i was there and either chatted away or played on their ipads. fab fab things and i hope we'll get one soon, but perhaps next year. UGH!   to your clinic. grrrrrrrrrrr. i guess they had to cover all bases but even so!!!!! seems a bit daft to me though especially as you've had an op. but gr8 news on AF inducing drugs. Ooooo exciting you may be starting next month.  come on AF...... i have moved the wii upstairs and did 30mins today and will do so every day, i hope, up until stimming

*loops/honorary admin *  - i say that it sounds like you've made the right decision based on what you have said to me and what you have just written. if it's something that you're not 100% ready to go through then now is not the right time. A lady once said to me that to go through IVF it is essential to have your heart 100% in it and dito for Mr Kigg. By the sounds of it it's time for you all to have fun and not worry about a sibling anymore. I am sure it will release a huge amount of pressure off your relationship. haha! i love that you remember about my 'lack of clothes' issues. chill and sleepwear is there designated job & hun i'd rather cut off my arm than wear orange in public. haha! i'm far too old for bright colours. also i have just remembered that i have an orange hoody (also never been worn out) that i got from Euro Disney so it will be the perfect good luck orange outfit. DH will love it i'm sure. at least it'll keep him away from me at appropriate moments.....

*ruth * -    i'm doing a special dance for you. eek! 5 day transfer. i am so excited and happy for you! what great great news. it sounds like you've got a couple of fab embies there  roll on Saturday. I am MEGA busy so incase i can't get on tomorrow i am wishing you all the best now for your transfer (again, lol) Brazil nuts help with implantation... the whole Selenium thing...... maybe just have 2-3 on day of transfer and then leave it as you will be having a 5dt. i'll be having a few after my transfer and a glass of pressed pineapple juice. but that's my choice and don't feel like you 'have' to do anything. all will be fine if you do nothing!!! you 
here's a link to both CDs that i have
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001CFFGF6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004LYN2VU

both came recommended to me. yeah! i got my drugs intime. lol, silly me. i also had to explain in my best french that i didn't want the fridge drugs yet as i wasn't going to be going back home right after. she actually seemed to understand me. amazing!! Well done on making your big decision hun. it'll be the right one i'm sure

*10fingers* - did you go to the docs? i'm going to get my bloods done tomorrow b4 my french lesson

AFM - i may be rather AWOL over the next few days. We are nearly ready to do the gravelling but first we're spending the weekend there doing bits and bobs and then hopefully gravelling next week...... AF dependant.... please be late please be late!!! still not got my head around my stimming starting soon.

much love 2 all.... i hope you all have a lovely weekend
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies 

Loops - fab dress, fab shoes - you'll look lush you gorgeous girl  Sounds like you've come to right decision for you and Kig for now. I think we all know the strain all this crap puts on relationships, even the strongest, so I think a bit of time out for you guys to be 'normal' rather than 'trying' will be a huge relief and who knows this time next year you may feel differently but as you say in the meantime you have your gorgeous lil boy x As chief admin gal, can you add me down as 1 March app with George at ZW, poss May/June cycle.

Ruthie - FAB FAB news - not only did you get 2 but 2 super dooper ones too - great that they are going to blast that is such a good sign. Best of luck. Just chill out relax over the next week I say as much as you can. Sending you lots of positive vibes xx I have both zita CDs - the general trying to get preggers naturally (fat load of good that did lol) then I bought the one for pre & post xfr & 2ww, would recommend x

Baby - glad to hear you're on the road back and looking positively ahead to your next cycle. Sorry I can't help on the drugs as I was on gonal and menopur. Even if you're a little delayed don't worry, what will be will be and all that! x

Whirl - fab to meet you too hun, thanks for the link will have a look at that in a min. Glad your mums op went well  I've had a Honda Civic vroooooom 

Mungo - thanks for the thoughts. Sorry I need to sort my inbox out as you've probably tried a PM!! Tell me how much I owe as soon as you can, feel terrible for not having the cash on the night! I've had a Honda Civic 

Ginger - sorry to hear you've been so ill with bubba, he/she will make it all worth it 

Lexi - hello my lovely, glad to hear you're gearing up for tx - where did you decide to go in the end? xx YAY on the ipad - they all have them at work its the latest office fashion accessory at our place lol - think I'd like one when my laptop dies x

Anna - hope you are feeling ok and so pleased you've got a scan booked - progress!! x

Suzy - glad you're home safe! Good one on booking the bloods app - I've not yet kept my end of the bargain, but I will! It seems to be a bit better now though (ladies I have a funny scabby looking mark on my leg I've been worrying about and me and suzy agreed I should go to the Drs!). No worries about staying, my pleasure. Harry is lovely, very happy journey to work today  Glad you got your tabs sorted and yay for you on the Wii exercising  Good luck with the gravelling x

AFM - Feeling a bit chirpier today, I'm sure picking up vrooom vroom has helped  it was a joy to drive to work today, very exciting. And Mr 10fingers is back tomorrow so I guess I may be looking forward to that. Although he has just rang me from a bar in Atlanta which is where he is to kill time ahead of his flight in 7 HOURS and he tells me they have 500 international beers  I give up! Work is very busy, but in an ok way at the moment, I'm coping, but my boss is off for 3 weeks now so no doubt there will be some drama or other! Hope you all have lovely weekends, I will pop on where I can xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Ginger oh no you poor thing  I guess you are signed off work? Lots of hugs. Have they given you any indication if it might let up as the pregnancy progresses? A wekk to the scan. I am sure baby is fine, but do feel for you hun, I had a tinsy bit of nausea compared to you (well still do) but nothing like what you are going thru. More hugs  Feel free to moan away 

Anna thank goodness for your gp. Good luck for the scan tomorrow & to get those horrid things out. hope you get a date asap. 

Ruthie sooo sorry I didn't come on and wish you luck. I was thinking of you today. Soooo excited. I have a very positive feeling for you hun. I wrote that before reading you get to go to blastocyst. Woohoo!  That is wonderful. just know you can do it. I think I agree re the college course for now at least. I use both the cds suzy recommended. I find the helen mcpherson one better, tho I am biased as she is my hypnotherapist!

Suzy hey hun glad your trip back was ok, tho boo to work! Heehee/. Sorry to hear about your mum suzy  ooooh one week till stimms.! Yay! How exciting   brrr sounds like you need to get that fire going  ooih blimey that sounds like lots of good calorie burning work! I think that you nearly forgot the oestrogen is good, means you are more chilled out, or at least not stressed about ivf as much. I am a bit obsessed during cycles, so I think that being distracted is good. Hoping for a late AF for you 

Baby well done on the work front  egg quality is not the same as ovarian reserve&#8230; ooo cant believe you havent had your AMH levels back. anyway i am sure Asia will probs just be work - go to airport, fly, go to hotel, run training course, if v lucky drive to a factory, drive to hotel, airport, fly, home. Sounds like a great opportunity, but rarely get time off for anything more exciting.. Tho havent had a long haul trip since I started ivf.

Baby, as you asked for tx details: I will take metformin for 3 months before tx, to reduce risk of ohss. Then mycrogynon 30 days before tx, 3 weeks later start DR with buserlin & dexamethasone (steroid to reduce ohss & improve egg quality), then stop microgynon,, after period, 1 week or so later get a baseline/DR scan to confirm all DR. Then I reduce buserlin, and go to FSH injections of fostimon, which is a pure grade of 100%FSH,. I don't have LH cos of my PCOS. I take pregnyl 10,000 iui for EC. Then after EC, I have 2 X utrogestan in morning and 2 in eve and progynova (oestrogen). I am on a immune therapy as well, so I have aspirin before tx cycle then after EC go to clexane (blood thinner, improves blood flow to uterus), stop dexamethasone and start prednislone (reduce immune response to embryo). I also have intralipid infusions during the tx cycle & afterwards (also to reduce . Hoping to go to blastocyst, fingers crossed! Quite a lot of drugs heehee. Don't get me started on my vitamins. I will be rattling soon 

Lexi yay so pleased your op went well after all and a revised protocol sounds great. Tho big booo to the hpt .. I hate them too. Dasterdly things. Feeling very good about your cycle too hun  roll on 1st Feb ! enjoy the ipad 

Hey loops, it is such a difficult decision&#8230; I find ivf quite a different kind of stress to clomid. It is more intense, but doesn't go on for as long! With clomid I felt constantly as though we should be TTC or should be pregnant. But I find Ivf more obsessive if I am honest.. And it has put more pressure on my dh. I agree with suzy you need to be 100% committed if at all possible. If you & dh can be content with joey I would focus on that and also i wouldn't put more stress on your relationship if it is a bit fragile at the mo&#8230; being happy together and as a family, if it was me, would be top of the list really. I am sure he will be a happy child & adult as long as he has you there being a happy mum. I have read stories and spoken to ppl who became obsessed about number 2 to the point that their first child really noticed (tho these were 5yrs + age), which of course I am sure you would not let happen&#8230; but it is quite sad to see, although being some what obsessed myself I can understand where they were coming from. If at some point you do both feel more positive about ivf, you have a really good chance so should go for it, but perhaps agree to set yourselves a point at which you will review your options (for us, our 'time to think' is after cycle #4 if it's a bfn, tho of course its now kind of unspoken, we dont talk about it as #4 is upon us). I agree with lexi about the cash  we have spent soo much&#8230;perhaps you can use it to create some really amazing memories for joey? Thanks soo much for being honorary admin! Can you change my nick name to guttergirl please heeheehee! hope that helps... 

For those of you who didn't come&#8230; I got FOUR bowling balls stuck in the gutter, plus lots of other gutter balls. I am REALLY unsporty&#8230; will always have a go but promise to be pants! luckily for me i dont give a monkeys  well ok in an ideal world i would be like to be a multitalented superhuman but as that is not possible i will settle for the clumsy unsporty forgetful person that i am!

Hey 10F&T sooo how exciting. I am not much of a car person, but I do know honda civics are nice  I am sure that plus dh coming home has helped, but also that you are slowly recovering, step by step. No worries hun about the cash am not in a hurry  yes i did send you a pm. do you have my email? i think we emailed it each ages ago but cant find your email address. i need some loops organisation 

Suzy, whirl or loops, when u have a sec, can u send 10f&T my mobile number? Or suzy can u send my email address?

Not much to report really. Realised on Monday our old vw camper has not been mot'd or taxed for several months, i.e. therefore uninsured. Dh has been driving it. and the brake lights went too. arrrggghh. Gulp.and. Eeeek! Very unlike us. We sent off the V5 when we moved and they never sent it back but we forgot, so no reminders.. We did ask the garage to do the MOT, but it was in the middle of a service & other garage work so somehow with Ivf stress we didn't sort it. Feel v stupid. MOT'd now & getting V5 & tax sorted&#8230; we are sooo lucky nothing happened. work front a bit dodgy... we're a 4 person consultancy firm, & i bring in 60% of the income... My next big client project just had its budget halved and don't have enough work past March to keep the business afloat. Hopefully more will come in. Nothing like a bit of pressure! I have done really well on sales, but that was reliant upon old contacts.. And I think leads from my old contacts is drying up a bit.. have to think calm & positive thoughts.  Am off to my sister in laws 40th birthday on Saturday&#8230; which will be nice.. But i know she has told all her friends about ivf & the m/c.. Saw some of them at xmas and was a long awkward silence which I had to fill on my own. .. Hopefully they will all just be normal around me. Love my SiL but whilst her m8s are nice enough, i hardly know them & i dont want to talk to them about it... Any pumpkins up for a bit of gatecrashing?! Heehee. Thankfully other SiL and BiL will be there so I am going to attempt to hide in a corner with one of them.

Love to hope, whirl, charlotte and ali.

Annie xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Just a quick one because I am tired and first day back to work tomorrow.

Thank you all for your lovely messages, you have reassured me I have read your posts and will reply over the weekend when I am more with it and can devote myself to you all, you lovely ladies. 

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

great minds mungo, you have been gutter girl since Tues! Xx
Have sent Jane your number.

Ruth, FABULOUS! Couldn't have wished for better news. We're all rooting 4u Sat & beyond xx xx


----------



## baby777

Morning Pumpkins,

*Ruthie* - Excellent news about your ET. I'm really pleased for you. xxxx

*Loops -* I think that your absolutely right to think about not doing TX this summer and giving yourselves some time to be normal for a while. Even if you decide not do try again, you still have an amazing child with parents who love him and are obviously willing to do anything for him. There is nothing more amazing than that. You don't have to make a decision, just enjoy life and your son for a bit and then when you have had time off I believe you will both know what to do. I honestly think that time off will help you both clear your minds in order to decide plus you should have something to look forward to that isn't IVF and your birthdays and a good night out is good for you. Since your now honorary admin, can you please change the 'his fault' from the table as yesterday when I saw the Jackie thing I was laughing so much that DH came over to check out the joke and saw it and really got peed with me thinking I was telling every one it was his fault etc. I'm telling you its like having a child already!! TX has really beaten and bruised my relationship too but I feel that without a child it would be worse! Is that selfish? We both feel the same.

*Mungo* - Your job sounds very interesting. It must be very refreshing to travel around the world and train people. Thanks for the info on your TX, I'm just trying to see what other clinics do and how they deal with stuff for future reference. I have already learned from your post that LH isn't given to anyone with OHSS which I didn't know. My doc has added LH to my next TX so I can hopefully grow more eggs. I'm pleased about that. Your on the LP right? Its amazing how many proto's there are and meds. I'm sorry you had to go through the awkward silence at Christmas. This pain is never ending. Try not to worry to much about other peoples thoughts. I just didn't tell anyone about out TX for the reasons you are having to deal with now. You guys are the only ones who know. Its hard enough that people will look at us differently and feel sorry for us!! No thanks not for me! Theres always the stigma with an IVF baby...I just cant deal with it. Maybe I'm wrong but in my mind thats how i see things, if people don't know nothing then theres nothing to talk or think about! I really hope that everything goes well for you and that you never ever have to suffer again. xxx

*10fingers - *It's nice to know you had a smile on your face this morning on your way to work. I'm glad you have decided to start TX again and it sounds like your feeling positive. We will get through this together and get our little babies xxx

*Suzy* - I know what you mean about moaning about MIL but thats the way its always been for thousands of years and who are we to change it!! I hope they both get better soon. Yours has been through soooo much poor woman. I'm not bothering to do my own investigations any more. If the doc says do it then I will. I'm not going to do the blood tests again, i really believe it was meant to be and I'm put off even doing it! I will email them and ask them about the estrogen. I didn't have it last time, did you? I have on my prescription apart from the heavy stuff - Utrogestan, cyclacur, clexane and dermastril which i had last time and used after. Mind you there were a lot left over. I think they call it estrogen priming, i read about it. What are you taking? I'm excited that your stimming soon. xx

*Ali, whirl, lexi, hope, ginger, anna -* Hope your all OK xxx
Afm, nothing much. DH just called and wants another brochure...ahhhhh!!! So more work for me. I don't mind really but i had a nightmare with the last one. Its really cold here in Cyprus now. My house was 14 degrees this morning. Its freezing and the houses are not made for cold!! I have started looking at hotels again for our TX. Its cheaper at this time of year so its great, i just don't know the dates yet as it all depends on my mils op.

Take care

Lots of love

Baby777


----------



## Annawb37

Just a quickie, will catch up on you all when I get home as there are some huge posts to read.

Had scan this morning and I have one very large stone sitting right in the entrance to my gallbladder, which it is trying to squeeze out. It will never manage as its so damn big! So now at least we know what's wrong, hurray! Speaking to gp on Monday and will hopefully manage to get a date to see surgeon! Xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Baby - sorry mate to get you in trouble with DH. I can sort of see his point really. Its OK for Anna and I to label ourselves Barren no-hopers but I'm not sure I'd be very pleased if a stranger did it. I think its often harder for boys when they are know they are 'at fault' (through no real fault of their own usually, just the crap hand we've all been dealt to some degree) mainly because we girls are better at making sure we find someone to talk to. That's where I think FF is fab and does a brill job of keeping us somewhere near sane but I can't imagine there are many fellas that use it for that purpose and its hardly a pub topic with the lads! Please do apologise to Mr Baby for my insensitivity if you think it will help him/improve your dog house status.
Glad you 'liked' your alias!!! Suggest any more names for the others if you like as some are not very inspired.

Anna - Hope you get a date asap for your rock removal xx

Mungo - good luck at the party. I dropped into my Aunties this week and saw my cousin's other half who I think because he's in his 40s has clear rein to ask about my intentions to provide a sibling for Joe. I see this guy about once every 2 years so hardly think its any of his business even if we didn't have fertility issues. I think its just such a universally acknowledged expectation in society that tbh the question is not really something I object to (I think it in my head regularly about most people I meet!!) but I did put him in his place without being stroppy which is something I feel I can only do now we think we know we have abandoned all hope. Just a simple 'unfortunately no, its not possible for me to have children although I would love nothing better' should shut folk up but it depends how much you really want to divulge. With any luck they'll get hammered and leave you well alone.
I truly hope that you and Mr Mungo will never have to have 'the conversation' as #4 will work for you and never need be considered ever again.

Thanks ALL for your amazing support with our to cycle/not to cycle question. You girls are flippin brilliant. Sometimes I just can't believe how much you 'get it' even when I am waffling on and struggling to articulate my point.
Lexi - you manage to say what I mean better than I can myself!
The new one child only approach is really working for me. I've been such a tight ar$e for the last 3 years thinking that only essential spends are allowed (eg. Sainsbury's & fuel) I hadn't realised how limited its made me. Today I splurged on a £7 booster seat, two pillar candles, some new knickers and some brown paper to wrap the stuff we've cleared out of my nan's as she's gone into a residential home last week. In fact the only reason I took a trip out to the Tescos extra in a dodgy part of town was the £20 christmas voucher I had burning a hole in my pocket and there was still 5p left on the card which the lucky man behind us in the queue was gifted - so I didn't actually spend any money at all, maybe the scrooge is still here really but it felt extravagant for me! And I bought a mattress online yesterday and chequed out with PayPal only to realise there was £40 credit in there too. I LOVE not spending money!! Excepting bridesmaids kit & Hen paraphenalia of course!

Have a good weekend y'all,
ESPECIALLY YOU GRAVEL SHOVELLER & TOE TICKLER 
Loops xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Loops, I never got to reply about the cycle/not to cycle question. I was going to speak to you in person. Like everyone says its very personal decision but for me I would be happy with the 1 and making sure he got everything I had to give. I personally find ivf such a damn horrible experience if we're ever lucky enough for it to work we will stop there, I wouldn't do it again. I think it creates such a strain on your mind, body and relationship you have to want it just for yourself 110% and not for other people. I was effectively an only child, my sister came along when I was 16 and I left home at 18 so had very little time with her. I found being an only child fine, I had friends to play with but while at home I was my mams very spoilt little girl. Xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers Anna - Just when I didn't think I could love you girls any more! I promise I do realise how lucky I am.


----------



## loopskig

Anyone got any 80s dance fancy dress in the back of cupboard?
I've got some stuff on watch on eBay but just thought its the sort of thing that doesn't get much wear once you have it! 

No Suzy, I do NOT want your horrible orange leggings! 

xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Loops, glad you have made a decision and don't mind at all that you used me as an example!  And there is nothing like new knickers to cheer you up!  Its such a hard decision, I feel emotionally drained after icsi and for me it was a positive experience.  DH is already talking about trying again in a few years, naturally and icsi but again I don't know what we will do as I know that I will want to prioritise the child I have.  And you're right, your relationship with Joe and your dh must come first.  

Anna glad you had the scan, good luck for your appt Mon! Hope you get to see a surgeon soon!   

Baby glad you are looking at your treatment again soon.  Hope your mil's op goes ok and it doesn't clash!

Guttergirl, (not that I can talk, at one point didn't we have 4 balls stuck in the gutter??) Hope the weekend goes well and you don't have to deal with too many awkward silences.  Its really difficult telling family members about things isn't it because as I found out they all talk even if you ask them not to.  Really hoping work picks up a bit for you too  

10fingers good to hear from you and glad you're feeling chirpier.  If you do decide to see Sally tell her you know me (now you know my real name, she doesn't know me as whirl!) I have a honda civic too, its a great car but unfortunately mine is from around 1999 so could really do with replacing!

Suzy have fun gravelling!!!  IT will help keep you fit ready for starting stimming.  

Ruth thats great news about going to blastocyst!  Hope you're managing to rest and have recovered from your ec.  Have a lovely chilled weekend  

Lexi hope you're having fun with the ipad!  I was on 450 menopur as I'm a poor responder, I still responded badly so I did it for an extra 3 days and they upped it to 600.  I found it ok though.  Hope the af drugs aren't too bad.

Ginger so sorry you have been feeling sick, hope you and baby are doing well.  Don't worry for moaning, the worry doesn't go even when treatment is successful.  Feel free to pm me if you want a long moan!

Hi to Charlotte, Hope and Ali

As for me, nothing much to report.  I'm a bit emotional at the moment, a bit like permanent pmt, and keep bursting into tears over every little thing, even slightly critical emails at work can set me off.  I have accupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will calm me down!

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hello hello hello
i've actually managed to find a few spare minutes. Today has been sooooooo hectic. I wasted 45 mins of my life today waiting in a laboratory and NEVER got to have my bloods taken as i couldn't wait there any longer. total madness. all they do is take blood! one woman was in there for 20mins - what is that all about?!

*10fingersx'd* - so i totally failed on getting my bloods done today. i ended up late for my french lesson and basically i just couldn't wait any longer. i had 2 ask for my prescription back. it's never that bad there. dunno what was up. BUT i am booked in for 9am on Wed morning  Harry sounds lots of fun and i'm glad he made your commute more enjoyable hun. hmmmmmm DP in a bar with lots of beers! yeah! just give up - well for now!!!! march'll sort him out! good news strange skin thing is a bit better at the mo though 

*mungo* - my MIL not my Mum hun..... MIL has left a message on the phone and DH is scared to ring back!!!!! it's always bad news at the moment! he needs to ring though! i love that you wanted to be called guttergirl and Loops has already done that. hahaha FAB. you are a gutter girl expert. you set records i'm sure. lol. I must admit that i'm trying to make this cycle a lot more relaxed and chilled so i guess i'm managing that already. i do have worries but i need to push them aside and forget them for now. oh no on the camper! we did the same thing with our Ford Explorer a few years ago. it's easy to do!! Your SIL sounds like mine, she's told all her friends and they all pray for us. i didn't want them all knowing as i don't know them as well either (am friends with some on ** though). but enjoy the party. sorry work is a bit pressured right now too hun 

*ruth* - aw bless ya! good luck AGAIN... lol lol, you can never have enough good luck messages  i'll send you   as soon as i get up

*baby* - aw yes you are correct. moaning about MIL's is never going to change and will go on forever like it's always done. sometimes i do feel bad though because she is old and sometimes that's an excuse in itself for how she is. but yes, here's to hoping they both get better soon. Yes i had estrogen before my stimming last time too. it'll be worth checking. i don't have any of the other things you're having..... only Progesterone after ET. i'm glad you're excited about my stimming, not sure i am. lol. i just don't want my AF to start Thursday (or b4). It just feels wrong starting stimming the same day as my AF. Ooooo sorry it's rather cold hun. wrap up well. good luck with DH's brochure making.

*anna* - oh my life! no wonder you've been in so much pain. fingers crossed op is soon. eek! your bladder can't possibly pass that!   thinking of you

*loops* - your nickname should be 'last of the big spenders' haha! where on earth did you get baby's name from though? how about Greek Odyssey? baby? this gravel shoveller ain't shovelling till Wednesday now. but we're still up there doing stuff. i've packed my orange leggings for wearing in bed/caravan with my xtra warm Neil Diamond top. (yeah i love him, he's my not so secret old man crush) hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...... DH will find me irresistible i'm sure! no you can't borrow them anyway, they're all mine. haha!

*whirl* - we must have been typing at the same time hehe! as much fun as you can gravelling. i live such a rock and roll lifestyle. i am ONLY doing it for the exercise.  aw! sorry you're rather emotional right now. it'll be interesting to know if your acupuncture helps. but hey! you're allowed to be emotional. just blame the hormones. 

AFM - went to the quarry and ordered our gravel 2day, it's not turning up till Wed so we will be buying guttering and chipboard tomorrow (big round trip) and then tidying/raking/hoovering up and stuff this weekend (still staying over sat) and then staying over wed/thu and then praying it all doesn't bring on my AF. i really don't want to start stimming on Thu night... i'd much rather it be the week after so then i can help DH a bit more with the gravelling. if i leave him to his own devices he'll do a rushed job which'll look cr*p. this is how i roll............ DH has been reminded this could be it for my 'help' for at least 4+ months!!!!! well a girls gotta hope!
have a fab weekend ladies

much love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Hope2005

Hello ladies


Hope you all doing well


I am feeling much better, hoping for a better outcome. Thanks to everyone who sent me lovely messages. 


One thing Dr referred me to the breast clinic , I am having tender breasts after IVF, is it normal? Can hormones cause breast pain (feeling bruised)?


I will be having an HSG soon then going for IVF 2  


Lots of love


Hope xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Firstly again thank you for your lovely messages !!

Anna - Glad youwere seen and you are getting it sorted Thinking of you Monday

Loops - Sorry can't help re 80's clothes 

Whirl - Trying to relax, went back to work today which was fine, phew. Hope the emotional phase passes soon

Suzy - The women with the blood test clearly hasn't been through all this fun stuff has she!!! Suck it up women, i say, silly isn't she!!?! Thank you for your positive vibes tomorrow. You have been busy!! and yes, last time you can help for over 9 months!!!    

Hope - My breast have been even more tender since all this IVF/ICSI, it takes a while for drugs to leave your body, don't worry hun

I went back to work today, it was ok in the end. I am undecided whether to go back next week or get signed off. I work with children, my workload has since increased at lease ten fold and can be stressful at times on top of that I am with the kids at lunch time and worrying they might run in to me, or I have to separate them and get caught/hurt. Any opinions of taking time out from work? 


Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## mungoadams

Loops heehe thank you  glad you are feelng clearer about your decision. Oh crikey your cousin law sounds difficult… I need some of your attitude tonight  oooh hurray for free shopping! Sounds as though you deserve to splurge a little. I went a little mad in a Gap sale at xmas, with my birthday money from parents. Dh & I were talking about money last night and tho we havent been able to afford a big holiday for many years realised after we had kids that would be out of the window for several more years. Good job I like camping heehe. No 80's fancy dress am afraid sorry  whens the party? Last fancy dress I went as Hitgirl from the film.. Purple wig, mini kilt, jifflemon hand grenades… truly silly 

Baby, no worries re tx info  yep it is v difficult whether to tell ppl or not. Close family of course really care & worry which is why we told them.. But it’s the wider grp of ppl which is difficult.  Good luck with the  brochure, hope the house warms up! When do you find out about your MiLs op?

Whirl, hope acupuncture sorts your emotions out a little and helps to ground you a bit  guessing all was ok at the docs?

Suzy wow v diy motivated! I resally should get my backside into gear…. I am sure it wont bring on ivf. Tho do u think exercise does? I havent had a period since my m/c so could really do with a period now!

Hope v plsd to hear you are feeling better hun. Breast tenderness is pretty common I think… I got a lot of tenderness but I have lots of small cysts thanks to my hormones (lovely!). good luck at the breast clinic, but pls dont worry i am sure it is fine.

Ruthie, I thnk everyone is different.  I worked in 2ww for 1st & 2nd cycle a bit but not full time, but 3rd cycle felt too pants to do any work. 4th cycle I am planning to take the whole 2ww off, and then if I feel like it might do a bit - but it is easier for me as I can work from home & just do a few hours. However, if you are going to potentially regret it I would get your gp to sign you off, or your clinic can write a sick note I am sure.

afm dh drove to supermarket to get stuff for breakfast which was sweet.. tho not sure he should have driven as he just poured coffee from his caefetiere into a glass meant for OJ.   oops. just about to take my first pregnacare conception for a while. yay!


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello ladies,

Mungo - Thank you for your advice. Dr at hospital was rather blunt and said i was fine to work, perhaps GP at surgery will sign me off?? I will see how I am tomorrow. I don't want to go in then regret it. Hmmm. That was lovely of DH Hope your OK.

Well I have had ET. They put both embies back in, in the end as they didn't develop much more since Thurs

I am staying positive and have done a IVF relaxation since I have been home. Resting now.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies  

Mungo - whoops about the camper! But at least its sorted now, no harm done!  Sorry work situation isn't looking good - easier said than done but try not to worry, these things tend to work themselves right in the end.  I hope tonight goes ok hun, I understand its not the ideal situation to be in around people who know, lets pray they show some sensitivity and keep their gobs shut!  I have PMd you hun - my box was full so I think it stopped accepting messages but maybe doesn't tell you as I didn't get the one from Loops either! x Good news on taking the pregnacare, I'm back on it too this week  Very sweet of DP with the brekkie treat  

Ruthie - well done you, 2 blastos on board is fab news! don't focus on the last minute growth spurt bit, focus on the the spurt they had earlier in the week which was just fab news and a very good sign.  They are in there snuggling down as we speak  You just rest up, relax and take it easy and just take a few days of you time x  Am thinking of you x

Baby - hiya hun, yes feeling a little better now, it helps having DP home  Work sounds busy for you - tell DP no more brochures!! lol x

Anna - bloody hell no wonder you were in so much pain hun! So glad they've diagnosed & hopefully it won't be too long before you get them sorted x

Loops - good work on the thrifty shopping trip! AND the paypal bonus  I LOVE it when stuff like that happens - I found a load of foreign notes in a box of my stuff at my mums last year and cashed it in - it was only about £30 but it felt GOOD!  Sorry I don't have any 80s stuff - I did do an 80s hen the other year but I just raided primark and nicked someones afro wig! 

Whirl - sorry to hear you're an emotional wreck!  tee hee - its just the baby hormones hun, don't feel bad for it, suck it up as part of the experience  But seriously, I hope the accupuncture today has helped.  I think I might go for an accup closer to home as the more I think about it, the hours drive home from Cov would probably negate any benefit from it and also, when I'm cycling again I could do with someone nearer to home I think xx

Suzy - that sounds utterly pants about your bloods - what a shabby system that seems to be! grrrr! Well at least you're booked in now for weds  I'm going to give my scabby leg another week of using my SOS cream and see how it is, if no better I promise I will book an app.  DP says that he only had a few beers in the 500 beers to choose from pub - but he did have his photo taken in the cellar   Well, beer is his passion after all    Hope your weekend at the house goes well - I am confident it will indeed be your last chance to help at the house so make the most of it  

Hope - so glad to hear you've found a way forward and planning for #2 cycle, we will all be here for you x

AFM - Am much happier now DP is home  Bless him he was so shattered when he got home, he'd been awake for over 30 hours.  I cooked him a nice meal, and even laid the table with a candle (check out me making an effort).  We then had an early night, asleep by 10pm and he didn't wake up until 11am!  I've decided to just go with the flow this next month before our app on March 1st.  DP is keen to wait to see what George says and I want us both to be on the same page this time so the regime will wait until we've spoken to him.  I've got a stressful time at work potentially and so I'm going to continue giving myself a break.  I'm not going to go mental, but if I want some wine I'm going to have some.  Hopefully start back at the gym in a couple of weeks and that combined with the counselling I hope will get my head out of the shed and bit so I'm raring to go for the next cycle.  Tonight I'm off to the pub with the BIL & SIL and intend to treat myself to some vino and spend a day chilling with DP tomorrow so may not be on here as I may well have a raging hangover.  Love to all xx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*Mungo -* was DH drunk lol. I know its good to tell close family but I didn't want to worry my parents. I wish I did now as its a lot to carry around with me.

*Ruth -* Regarding work, I think its good to keep busy and not drive yourself crazy but I'm not sure about working with kids as you may get knocked etc. Think about this, would you be putting yourself in a situation where you may regret it later?? You are the only one who knows truly what its like at work for you. What does you gut say? Just take it easy, no lifting and heavy duty stuff.

*Hope -* I'm glad to hear your feeling better. I also had serious issues with my boobs after my IVF. In fact its only this month that I'm getting back to normal. Thats since my TX in October. I have had 4 AF's since. Your body just needs time, just give it as much as it needs to get back on track. I would definitely go and get your boobs checked though. There is not harm. Really I should of gone too but I'm better now. Let us know how it goes.

*Suzy -* Sounds like your having a nightmare with the blood lab too. Whats wrong with them Its just unbelievable!! Is it for your TX? What do you mean it feels wrong starting stimming with AF? I thought your meant too? I'm confused again SuzyQ!!(nothing new there). Its like watching Grand designs listening to you and your gravel stuff!! I love grand designs, is that how it is? I'm not sure how Loops came up with my nick name but I'm curious to know!!! I really despise that horrid old witch!! lol Maybe i give the impression that I'm like that?? OMG! Please warn me if i am!

*Whirl -* I hope acupuncture helps relax you. I get like that all the time. Today I saw a teenage boy with no hair and he was sick as I was driving and I couldn't stop crying and I'm not even PG or on anything. Its all of the stress built up from having to go through all of this. I really hope we find out soon when my mil's op is as I just want to know when I'm going to do my TX.

*Loops -* Don't worry about it. DH just thought that I blamed him!!! Its really hard for him and he doesn't like to talk about it. He just really really wants to be a dad and keeps saying what have I don't to deserve this. I feel bad for him but I keep telling him we will get there very soon. Now, regarding the old witch of a hag, Jackie....WHY WOMAN I think its funny actually!!! Now I can give you a nick name without having to worry about the consequences!!! heheh. I have to agree that the other names are shabby compared to mine!!!

*Anna* - Glad they finally got to the bottom of it with the gall stone. You should be back to normal in no time once they get it out. You poor thing, it must have been so painfull. I cant imagine it will interfere with your TX though, so don't worry. Keep us updated. xxx

*Ginger -* I hope your feeling batter? Is everything OK??

*10fingers* - How are you doing? Hope Mr. 10fingers got back OK and your enjoying each other.

AFM, nothing interesting. I'm just really desperate to know when I can do my TX now! I cant wait till Monday to watch House Md. Does anyone watch it? I love Hugh Laurie. He is the best! Did anyone watch Sherlock? That was excellent too. I love my TV shows. OK. I'm off to watch Greys Anatomy!

Lots of love
Baby777


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

also Loops can you add on male factor and a few ****ty eggs left on to my bit on the HOF too (this is as well as messed up tubes!) 

thanks chickadee xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

I had written shi*ty eggs and it changed it to bad lol!


----------



## Ruthie82

10Fingers - Thank you, you are so sweet, and thoughtful  Glad hubby home and you get to spend some time with him this weekend. Enjoy a few drinks tonight, while you can!! I think going with the flow is the best thing to do, thinking of you. 

Baby - Yes listen to my gut that is a good one. I think I will try to forget about it until Monday and see how I feel then. I watched Sherlock, excellent, what is House Md?

Hubby has been really good, sorted food shop, dinner and now sorting washing he he. Think I will be doing the ironing, he doesn't specialise in ironing he he. It can wait though!!

Has anyone been signed off by their DR? Was it OK to do? Self certified I guess? 

Ruth x x


----------



## Annawb37

In bed with crazy stomach pains again but just a quick answer for Ruthie, my gp signed me off for 4 weeks last ivf cycle. I know it sounds bad but if you go in a few tears help!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie82

Anna - Thanks for advice hun. Hope cramps die down VERY soon!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Mungo, feeling a bit better thanks.  My appt isn't until this Tuesday, but saw my accupuncturist on Sat and she thinks i might be anaemic, which explains feeling tired and dizzy and also the tearfulness aparently!  Will have to wait and see what the doctor says though.  

Ruthie hope you are feeling ok and the cramps are dying down a bit.  Just go with what you feel is best for you.  I felt quite saw after ec and transfer so took a few days off sick, then went back to work, then only worked 3 days the following week, but if you feel well and able to work then it will help you to take your mind off things.

Baby glad its just not me!  Am feeling a bit better after taking it easy this weekend, I always get more emotional when I'm tired.  I don't watch house or sherlock I'm afraid, don't really get time to watch tv but my guilty pleasure is How I met your mother, very cheesy but I like it.

10fingers I am feeling better now thanks.  Glad your dp is home, what did you cook?  Sounds good that you are giving yourself a break still, ivf is an emotional thing and you need to do what works for you, and in my plan to get pregnant book Zita West says a little bit of alcohol is fine if it helps you to relax.

Hope glad you are feeling a little better.  My treatment was at the crm in Coventry - they have a low success rate but worked for me first time.  Keep us posted on your dates!

Suzy hope the jobs are going ok, and dh has done a good job with your input.  I left dh to his own devices for about an hour this morning, as he was just supposed to be stripping wallpaper, only to discover he had used his initiative and removed the windowsill!! Why, why why So from now on I will be supervising at all times!  And I'm really hoping it will be your last help for months!!

Hi to loops, Charlotte, and Anna (hope the pain is going a bit)

AFM just had a chilled weekend enjoyed my acupuncture and feeling much better.  We have a week off in 2 weeks time so really looking forward to that too.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Whirl - Anaemia is common hun, hope they sort it soon. I had anaemia it makes you so tired, rest where possible  It wasn't me with the cramps lol it was Anna, I did word it differently, sorry for the confusion, I confused very easily lol. I think I will go in as long as I feel fine to, take each day as it comes.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.

Ruth x x


----------



## charlotte80

Hello pumpkins
Just wanted to come on and say I'm still here! Been reading posts but not had much to post. Been really busy at school and haven't found much time for posting. Waiting for our next cycle got some things to sort out before hand so not sure when I'll start. 

Thinking of you all
Charlottex


----------



## mungoadams

Hey ruthie, wow what an insensitive doc. It is not just about whether physically we are ok to work! Grr. I would go to GP and be a little teary.   Congratulations on being PUPO!  That is wonderful news. Try not to worry about your embryos, they are in the best place possible now  enjoy those cd's and s*d the ironing  but I would say that.. Cant remember last time I did any… I am v lazy heehee.

Hey 10f&T, yup feel like a donut about the van, but relieved & taught a good lesson (to be more careful!). Yeah hopefully some more sale leads will trickle in. soo plsd you are feeling better and taking things slowly.. sounds like a very good idea indeed. Though I hope work doesn’t get too stressful, eek! Did you enjoy the pub? Had a bit too much to drink myself last night oops. Managed to hide in a side room for most of the eve at my SiLs party, so it wasn’t too bad. 

Baby heehe no he wasn’t drunk just sleepy! May insist on a coffee before he goes to the supermarket next time. Oh dear I think we share a love of medical dramas. We don’t have sky, so no House, but I loved Sherlock and am watching Grey's Anatomy on Really. Sherlock is probably my favourite tv drama of 2011. 

Anna hope you feel better soon. Did you go to your gp today?

Whirl, good luck with appt tomorrow. Anaemia is pretty common in 2nd & 3rd trimester. Spatone sachets are pretty good, tho go with what your gp says. I have the sachets in a glass of oj once a day during my period. My nutritionist at Zita West advised 2 a day during 2nd & 3rd trimester. Are you chilling at home during your week off, or off anywhere nice? Chilling at home and waking up in your own bed has its attractions tho.

Suzy how was your weekends diy? Hope you are feeling energised by all that gravelling! did you get your bloods done in the end?

charlotte, good luck hun. hope you get everything sorted you need to, before your next cycle.

afm, party was ok, i hid in a side room. it was really packed, so nice for my SiL (she has low self esteem, so great to see all her m8s packing the house to bursting, am sure will have made her feel better about herself); and a bonus for me was that most ppl who she had told were either too busy nattering, or v drunk! i wasnt too naughty, but certainly had a headache the next day. off to brussels for work on wednesday staying overnight. booked a nice hotel.. got one of those top secret ones, so managing to stay in a reasonably nice hotel for the same money as some v ropey ones.


----------



## mungoadams

oops sorry forgot to say in 2 posts now thanks to loops for sending jane my message  where are you on the job front now?


----------



## suzymc

hi lovely ladies
i'm just popping in to confirm i am still alive and not under a ton of gravel. things have been hectic for us since Saturday and there's no stopping until at least Saturday...... soooooo fingers crossed i'll be able to do a lovely big post at the weekend
love you all
thinking of you all.... and once again congrats ruth on being PUPO   woop woop
Charlotte - i promise to email you this weekend
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

I am still here too! Just not been up to much worth noting this week.
Back to work next Weds for the first time in 3.5 years so trying to make sure I make the most of my final week.

Listed some stuff of my nan's on ebay and reckon from what I've seen similar we'll be getting upwards of £300 for her tea set & at least another couple of hundred from other bits & pieces. Won't even cover a week in her nursing home but better than it going to landfill.

Ruth mate - how are you feeling? Calm and relaxed I hope   

Thinking of you all girls and sending all my love,
Loops xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hello ladies

Ruthie - congrats on being PUPO, here's to you being the first on our new thread to report good news in a couple of weeks, got everything crossed for you! Xxxx

I will try and get on and do personals later this week, work manic and the 'stone' playing havoc! Never felt so ill, however things are progressing, seeing surgeon next week and his secretary suggested I will probably get in for surgery the following week, hurrah!  I thought I might be waiting months so I'm pleased!


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok? I'm feeling a bit down this week and manic at work so not been posting much. Will give myself a kick up the butt and do a mammoth personal sess asap.

Anna - hope you get sorted out hon, you poor thing.

Ruthie - thinking of you, hope you're keeping sane. I am keeping everything crossed for you, whens otd?

10fingers, Suzy, Loops, Mungo, Whirl, Baby, Charlotte, Ginger & hope - Hi and big love/hugs to you all, sorry I am crap on here at the mo 

Lots of love always xxxxxxx

 (this reflects how i feel right now minus having a ***!)


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Just a quickie from me, off to bed shortly, work is knackering! Just about recovered from a very drunk sat night which bizarrely ended up with some acrobatics at 2am which nearly ended in tears! 

Love and lots of positive thoughts to ruthie and a big dose of love and hugs for the rest of ya (ESP Lexi don't like to think of you feeling sad xx)

Will try and catch up by the end if the week xx


----------



## suzymc

OK it's here!!!!!!! AF arrived last night and stimming starts TONIGHT!!!! eek!
i will be back on later to do a 'proper' post but for now i just wanted to come on and let you all know. (super crazy busy still)
So much for having another week to do stuff at the other house.... but i knew in my heart of hearts my AF was gonna come before today.

Sooooooooooo Loops can you update me pretty please? even though you all know anways.... lol

We have 4 phone calls to make in about an hour (everywhere shuts for lunch in France) and then nurse will be here tonight AND duck will be getting a microwave. I've also managed to consume 21g of protein already today so 34 to go 

Love 2 all. I think my head is now almost 'around' the fact that it's all go go go again. xxxxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*Ruthie* - How are you feeling? Any decisions regarding time off work?

*10Fingers* - Sounds like you had a great night out!! Its really annoying when it changes the word you wrote. I just replace I with 1 or something like that.

*Lexi* - Are you feeling better? I like your crazy pumpkin pic. I feel like that most of the time and I could really do with the ***!!

*Anna -* How are you feeling? Any updates on the op yet? Hope your not suffering too much xxx

*Loops* - How are you getting on with Ebay? tried to sell my shoes and boots once and didn't even get one response. They were super cheap also. Maybe I'm just crap at ebay!!! What have you been up to this week? Enjoying your last free days before your new job? I bet your excited

*Suzy* - OMG your going to start stimming!!! I cant believe the time has passed so quickly, it feels like yesterday we were discussing our dates and now your starting tonight!! So are your ready for your first injection tonight?? I have never been so excited in my life to have an injection!!! IVF makes us crazy!! Make sure you fill us in with the details.

*Mungo -* You have to rent out House, seriously its the best series ever and sooooo clever and funny! I love Greys Anatomy and I agree that Sherlock was excellent, especially A scandal in Belgravia and the Reichenbach Fall. Really good stuff!!! Hope you enjoy Brussels. Did you book from Last minute? I always say I'm going to book a Top secret hotel and then i change my mind!! Do they tell you which one it is before you go? How does it work?

*Charlotte* - Nice to hear from you. Let us know when your going to start TX. xxx

*Whirl* - Hope your feeling better. I am anaemic also because I have Thalassemia trait, which is a right pain in the asss as it causes anemia. Anemia can become serious so make sure you get it checked out. Let us know how you get on.

AFM, We have moved out of our bedroom and into the guest room as we have found mould behind the wardrobe so DH is going to redecorate and fix the room. Our house is only 4 years old and its falling apart! They just haven't got a clue how to build a house in this stupid country!!!
I was wondering if anyone can share some healthy dinner ideas as I'm running out and its annoying me!! I can give you guys some healthy Greek recipes if you like. We do have a healthy Mediterranean diet so it may be good for you. Even though chips are not part of it!!

Lots of love 
Baby777


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

I am too tired to do personals today but will catch up at the weekend. Felt like I hadn't been on for a few days so wanted to check everyone was OK. 

Thank you to all who has asked after me, I am OK and still sane (well as sane as I was before tx ish he he). Tiredness main thing to be honest. Injections have been fine pain wise however left leg (like my leg side of my stomach) have been hard to get needle in, so my right side has had to foot the burden more than it should. I finally got it in left leg today!!!  

Have been doing my relaxation CD, resting where possible, went back to work this week, it has been fine. Today kids exhausted me and we had someone in inspecting today but I have been back at work 3 days and have not been stressed yippee!!! It is a big achievement!

OTD is 1st Feb, next Wednesday! Under a week. Eek!! I   and   hopeful that it is a positive. 

Love to all and sending positive vibes to everyone, especially those that need it right now!     

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

HELLO HELLO HELLO dear pumpkins

Man things have been non stop for me but now my cycle has started it's time to chill. That doesn't mean to say that today has been relaxing but now we've been to the post office today everything can hopefully calm down

Right personals   i must have a lot to look back through.

hope - aw! that's great news that you're going to go for another go. I was worried there that you'd given up. There is always something that can be done and few eggs doesn't mean it's not going to work for you. i hope all is well with your tests. i haven't had sore boobs myself afterwards but i am sure it's just all the changes in hormones. 

mungoadams - all the 'work' did bring on my AF. But i'm happy to start now and not next week. It means last chance to stress about it and i'm happy to be back on the rollercoaster. We did get LOADS done though. I'm sad i can't do more but i'm 'working on' something far more important   

ruth - are you finding the IVF relaxation CD good? i am quite looking forward to listening to them. i don't feel worried or stressed now though so i won't start using them until nearer EC. awww bless your DH being all domesticated. My DH was nice last night checking i was warm enough and asking if i needed my 'hot duck' microwaving again (for my follicles, lol) YES, ironing can wait. I'm getting all mine done tomorrow and have informed DH that he has to be careful with clothes after that. haha! i can't advise on time off work, sorry. do you have any holiday time available or does that have to be booked in advance? well done you on the left leg jab. eek! 1st feb........          if you find yourself loosing it just stick your relaxation cd on.

10fingerx-d - i finally got my blood results back and now i daren't go see the doctor as i'm now in my 'cocoon' keeping me away from germs. my iron has dropped again! not a lot though, it's not even like i've been bleeding badly so that seems odd. nothing much can be done for now i'd have thought so i'll keep taking extra iron and go see her after my IVF as i really can't risk surgery germs. but i may change my mind.... i see you're off to Salsa this weekend. that sounds fun. have you all done it before?  have a fab time hun. I made the most of working at the house  enjoy your 'break' off everything. acrobatics at 2am... tell us more. how's the recruiting going? 

baby - i know i know! i can't believe i'm now before you, lol. blood results are for my iron levels. I have been anemic for years now and they're struggling to get on top of it all. i have discovered that i may have a B12 deficiency that effects my iron levels so i need to get it all looked at soon. my clinic start stimming relative to what 'Thursday' it is. mad i know! but anyways this time i have started on my AF so maybe things are working out this way for a 'reason'. I seem to spend my whole life confusing you. sorry. we're more 'Restoration man' than 'Grand designs' but it is a wreck.... and needs a lot of gutting out! lol, you are NOT a horrid old witch. you're a lovely pumpkin.  When do you find out when your next cycle starts? are you just waiting for your AF now? Yeah! funny how we actually enjoy being jabbed with drugs. all for the greater good and all that. of course i'll keep you updated  i hope you're all around to listen. lol. ugh! got to get that mold sorted hun. yuk   

anna - massive   for helping your pain, you poor luv   any date for op yet? Ooooo just seen your other post. that's great news. not long to wait now then and then no more pain  woop woop

whirl - did you know you were anemic before ICSI at all or is the baby stealing all your iron? i've been anemic for years. i hope they get you on some good iron tablets. my iron levels are currently only 25 (were once 4!). thinking of you hun, but don't worry it's very common in pregnancy  How did your appt go yesterday? Yes, DH works very well when i'm bossing him about. haha! we always need to keep an eye on them when they're doing DIY don't we! haha

charlotte - did you get my email hun? i hope it helps. do you think you'll be starting soon or a few months yet? you're lovely and young so you have time on your side 

mungo again - feeling very energised thanks hun. yeah i got my bloods done, it's just for my anemia. i can't decide whether to go see the doc now or after my 2ww. i'm in major fear of catching germs like last time. how was Brussels? 

loops - sooooooooooooooooooooo how did the first day at work go? dying to hear  good luck with the ebaying. i'll be interested to hear how they sell 

lexi - so what's keeping you so busy hun? i don't like to think of you down. Remember you are a positive pumpkin. not a frowning one with the *** in it's mouth. big  

AFM - i've turned into a protein obsessive. driving DH mad already with it. haha! i need to drink lots of milk and eat lots of nuts tonight though to make up for the mcchicken sandwich & chips i had earlier. not good for the salt intake but i've been very very good otherwise and fridge is packed with nutrition for this weekend.
i have got to spend the next 4 weeks - at least - with grey roots. i ran out of time to dye my hair. MAJOR TRAUMA i was planning on doing it this weekend. i even have it in my bathroom ready. i barely had 5 mins to spare let alone 40mins. woops. so it's a good job we're hiding away for the next 4 weeks
My first bloods and follicle scan are on Tuesday. We then have a mad panic trying to find a pharmacy that can give us our drugs there and then. she insists some do. well yeah, that's a great help. she basically doesn't know what drugs i'm on from tues night onwards as it all depends on how my follies are growing. it may be more Puregon or it may be Menopur!!!!!
oh and guess what! MIL announced Sunday they were coming to stay Wednesday for a few days! flippin' 'eck! talk about expecting us to drop all our plans for them. Luck would have it they had a flood that night in the kitchen and didn't come. i'd have lost the plot if they'd have come. DH has told them they are now banned for 4 weeks as no-one is allowed round to visit so that keeps them away for a bit longer. i mean the cheek of it!

Anyways i'll be around to post a lot so i hope there's some pumpkins about 

I hope you're all well
Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx

nurse is nearly due for injection number two..........


----------



## baby777

Pumpkins,

*Ruthie* - I'm glad work isn't stressing you out and that your feeling good and positive. Keep up the positive vibes xxx

*Suzy -* Your still confusing me you know...actually by the time I wrote that, I made sense of things. I have a very delayed brain cell...lol Right, so you cant buy the meds cos you have to wait till bloods on Tues to see what meds to take. I am finally with it. I'm really impressed with that actually. Do you know what will determine what on Tues? They seem to be giving you a very specific protocol which is fantastic. They better look after me like that or I'm coming to France next!! Regarding your iron, surely your pregnacare (or whatever ones your using) contain iron. I'm curious why its so low (thats the House MD part of me). My docs advised me not to take iron and to take folic acid, this was a few years back before ivf days. So what are you taking now Menopur or Puregon? Sorry for the questions but i get obsessive and you have severe knowledge!!

*Other pumpkins hello and xxx
*
Baby777


----------



## suzymc

grrrr grrr grrrr
baby - i just did a realy long reply to you and when i clicked 'post' i got 'web page can not be displayed' oh FFS 
I will try not to confuse you anymore hun but no promises. lol. yes meds will be determined by number of follicles i think and how well they are progressing. i'll let you know  Yes, as much of a pain it will be to try and find my drugs on that day at least it's a very tailored protocol. i am sure your clinic will be super great for you. you just make sure they know to always be honest with you. but France is cheap so come hun come..... it won't come to that though will it!!!!!!! The 100% dosage of iron in my supplement isn't enough for me. I've had low iron for about 10 years now due to my heavy periods. But as i've been cured (for now) for the past 5-6 months my iron levels were expected to settle back down but they haven't. My BF's Mum has the same issues as me where we store a load of iron but hardly transport any to our blood stream and she has been diagnosed with a B12 defficiency and has to be injected with it as supplements don't work. so i need to get tests done to find out if i'm the same. I'm on 175 of Puregon a night at the moment hun. I don't have severe knowledge, i just pretend to. lol. much love  xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Afternoon pumpkins!

Suzy - hey you, Im actually getting a little jealous about all you ladies getting going again, our not cyle seems such a long way off now. I feel too poorly to even contemplate trying again yet, I feel that we might be as far back as April/May now! What's this house our working on? Is that where the gravel is for?? 

Ruthie- got everything crossed for you for Wednesday.lets  see the start of some good fortunes for us pumpkins? How you feeling? 

Baby - how are you?? Any news when you get to start again?? Afraid I can't help on the healthy meal thing as I love CHIPS!!! 

Lazy personls, I know only scrolled back a couple of posts, was gong to sit down for a mammoth post but decided I can't be a***** to concentrate for that long so might have to have a nap instead. So seeing surgeon next week and his secretary suggested I might get in as soon as the week after to have this damm stone out! Can't believe something 3cm in size is making me soo ill. I'm on holiday in a weeks time and I think the op might work that I don't back until end of feb. work have been great, bringing in an agency project manager to cover my work so don't have to rush back, not sure how I feel about that! Nobody likes to feel replaced, even if it is just for a few weeks. Lovely experience this morning came down stairs and stood in a pile of cat sick, nice! still look 6 months pregnant, great, nothing fits, and just to rub it in got a letter from my gym today saying membership expires end of march and they hoped I had achieved my goals, well if my goal was to be a fat, bloated and flabby moaning old bag that lies round the house all day as she's too tired and has no clothes to fit her then yes, thank you I have. Worked out that I have technically paid £25 per trip to the gym, bargain!  Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Anna glad to hear you are having your op soon.  I've been there with the cat sick, or, particularly unpleasant, the remains of mice!  When we had our cats they used to bring presents and leave them on the carpet downstairs which is brown and flowery (we haven't changed it yet!) and ery good camoflague!  It made me chucke about the gym!  I have just caneclled my membership as was paying £15 per month and haven;t been since the summer, oops!

Suzy, what a scare about the mil, glad they didn't come in the end!  Hope the stimming is going well, and good luck for Tues!  What were you on last time?  I had menopur and found it ok, but needed 6 vials a day (so 2 injections) in the end as I responded slowly.  Hope your protein diet is doing ok and you're enjoying all the milk!  

ruthie good luck for Wed!  Glad work is ok and hope you are having a lovely relaxing weekend.  Will be hoping and praying for a good outcome for you    

Baby how annoying you have to move out of your room!  Is it a big job?  As for healthy dinners, I don't really eat many!  Salmon, new pots, veg and packet hollandaise sauce is always a good one for when I'm feeling lazy, or thai curry using a red or green paste, coconut milk, butternut squash, onion and aubergine is also easy.  But Suzy is the expert on healthy eating.

10fingers hope work is not too knackering, I;m interested in the acrobatics, tell us more!!

lexi sorry you have been feeling down, really hope you feel better soon.   

Loops its good to hear from you even if you haven;t been up to much! Best of luck for Wednesday   

Mungo glad the party was ok, how was brussels or is it this week?  We will probably stay at home for our hol this time as we're getting the hall stairs and landing replastered which is taking all our money.

AFM, my mum had her results and the lump was benign which is fantastic and I'm feeling very releived.  Also, went to my dr appt Tues to be told that I am not aneamic, in fact the problem is the opposite and I have too much iron!  This is not a problem in pregnancy but can cause complications later on and the treatment is to give blood.  Just hoping that it is a temporary problem, because whilst I can manage to inject myself for icsi, I can;t stand the sight of blood and hate blood tests so there is no way I could give blood!  Other than that I;m all good and just had a very boring week at work.

Hi to Charlotte, hope and anyone I've missed

Whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - How as your hotel Wednesday night? I've looked at the top secret ones but never braved it, have you done them before? Are they normally good? Thank you for your advice, I went to work and took it day by day and took my time to be honest. 

Loops - Will be thinking of you Wednesday, what hours will you be doing? Everyday? Yes nursing homes take the mick with prices don't they!! I know people who have one and have disconnect from that when I see them as its ridiculous!! Yes I am feeling calm and relaxed, surprisingly for me ha. Very tired, left leg is giving me trouble with the injections as it just wouldn't take the needle, so I have had 2 very frustrating alone nights doing my drugs, last nights one hubby was with me and it was an 'easy' one!!! typical. 

Anna - Thank you Hun, I am feeling OK tired main symptoms, trying to not think about other sensations, at the end of the day they could be period or pregnancy related so no point me getting myself in a state, wow I actually said that, hubby will be surprised!! I know how you mean re getting started, last year I was like that, it felt like everyone was starting a tx but me, but remember, getting our bodies prepared and healthy will help make it the best cycle and fingers crossed the cycle to work!! BIG BIG    . I had to laugh re the gym, but on a serious note, forget the gym, at the mo you have got to look after you, you will loose the weight once you have had stone removed and recovered, one thing at a time, (hard I know especially when you wont to get going) Thinking of you. Sending you    thoughts.

Lexi - Sorry to hear your having a down week, doesn't help when everythings manic always, does it? It keeps you busy yes but doesn't give you you time or early nights when your feeling down does it? Hope you are feeling better and have managed to rest over the weekend BIG  

10 Fingers - Another busy pumpkin, think its the month of January, we are trying to ease back in then there is a sudden surge of work!!! Hope things die down a bit for your next week Hun. Saturday night sounds interesting.... 

Baby - That is annoying about your bedroom!!! On the up side you get to redecorate it (well you choose hubby decorates he he). It is frustrating though isn't it!! Has Suzy sent you over her recipe ideas? There is plenty of choice on there

Suzy - Yes I am enjoying the CD, it is not too long, but long enough (esp for me to fall asleep he he), the voice isn't annoying which is great!!! There is nothing worse and the words used are good and hopefully effective!! Hubby's have their uses don't they, still they don't have much to do ivf wise physically so its good for them to get involved in the emotional and practical side isn't it I work in a school so have school holidays. First cycle fell more around the school hols this one hasn't this end of the treatment but luckily had Christmas off for dr time which was good. Phew re mil thats the last thing you wont right now, that was good of hubby not all men think that way!!

Whirl - That must be such a relief re your mums lump!! I am relieved for you, so I can't imagine how you and your family must be feeling!!

I am doing OK, tired all the time, but can't complain to be honest. Injections have caused frustration tears several times this week, doesn't help I have to do most of them on my own. Hubby's working lates, (typical it started when I have to start these injections). My left leg responded last night and took the needle slowly!! but at least it took it, the night hubby's in with me and it works!! Monday mum is coming to help me which is a relief to be honest. 

Love to all you wonderful ladies

Ruth x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies, how are we all?

Loops - how are you my lovely?  Did you enjoy your week with Jo before work starts?  Good luck with it all, you will be amazing x

Suzy - hello again, hope you are in to the swing of things with nursey visits and hope you are feeling ok?  Time at house sounds productive, well done you x  Ooo you and your dodgy iron levels - how odd is that?  I don't blame you for not going back, you stay where you are nice and germ free! (and that way there is no stress about your hair either!!) Glad you managed to avert the MIL visit!

Baby - oh dear sorry you are having mouldy house issues! I can sympathise, our house issues get me down also! Currently the drains are playing up again and so I have a daily panic of thinking the shower tray is going to overflow until all of a sudden it all slurps down!  What is that all about!  Healthy eating wise, I would say Chilli is a good one as you can chuck in loads of different types of beans as well as kidney beans, all of which are good for us.  You can do a big batch and freeze it too, so its a good one for those can't be arsed nights x

Ruthie - glad to hear you are resting as much as possible and chilling out as much as you can.  Keep it up, not long to go now, wishing you all the love and luck in the the world for the OTD - will be thinking of you x

Anna bless you and that bloody stone! Its soon going to be outta there hun, you just focus on that, not long now hopefully! You must be in so much pain I can't imagine - I think you should write back to your gym and tell them just what you told us!! That made me LOL!  Bless you, you'll soon be on the road back to recovery xx

Whirl - so pleased for your mum and you on the test results, you must be so relieved xx  Sorry to hear about your iron levels, I'm with you on the giving blood bit but I reakon you could do it if you need to hun, just look what you managed to achieve with your ICSI cycle, who would have thought we'd have been capable of going through all that before we started xx

Hey mungo, how has your week been?  Hope you got my cash through it should show up on your statement as GUTTERGIRL!!! xx

Love to everyone else xx

AFM
For those that asked about last weekend's acrobatics, well it goes something like this.  Pub with DP, BIL, SIL + their friend + lots of booze (bottle of vino for me) followed by walk to BIL's + bit more booze = DP & SIL deciding to take the cushions off the sofa and try to land forward flips from a standing start    Upon entering the living room this seemed like a great thing to do at 2am, which given I have never in my life before attempted it even sober is beside the point.  On the 1st attempt I landed on my back and my feet crashed into the venetian blinds (oops) and on the 2nd attempt I landed a little bit awkwardly and suffered for a couple of days! But poor BIL really did land awkwardly and ended up going to the hospital the following night, and a long wait and scan later was told he had whiplash and had to take 2 days off work! We have all been a bit sheepish since after realising we could maybe have got ourselves paralysed! Oops.  Won't be doing that again in a hurry.  

This weekend was a little more sensible.  Went to see my London friends and went for a salsa lesson at a cuban club followed by a bit of shimmying, a few cheeky vodkas and some vietnamese grub in Shoreditch.  Very good it was too.  I'm now busy researching salsa classes as I've got the bug and loved every minute  After dancing as a youngster up to my mid teens I realise how much I miss it.

Other than that, AF arrived 6 DAYS EARLY!!! FFS!!! What is THAT all about   So I am now concerned about my ever decreasing cycle lengths....may go back to homeopath and get something from her as that sorted them out when they went funny last year.

Been to two counselling sessions last week, very emotional but interesting and I think it will help.  Boy I seem to have a lot to say (no surprise there hey?).  The more I think about it, the more I realise I have to get my head sorted out as I do believe that this may be having an impact on what my body is (or in my case isn't) doing.  Work is v busy but have first new starter tomorrow (yay!) so hoping things will start to get a bit better and shortlisting this week for the other 2 jobs.  Busy week ahead, so may not be on here much but Ruthie I will pop in to check on you on my lunchbreaks

Love to you all 
xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

anna - hey you too  aw hun. not long now. not long now, focus on that. your story did make me chuckle though, you really should write to them about your 'goal' (& where to shove it) If things were the other way round i'd be jealous of you going for IVF too.....   pics of other house can be found on my **... furture Chez McCullough... we bought it years ago and have been trying to sell it on but have given up and now we've decided to start renovating. it is a total wreck though and has no plumbing, electrics etc. all the plasterboard is wrecked, 4 of the floors are dirt...... big big project. Wow so your stone is just 3cm. what a b***er. 

whirl - oh blimey! your iron is too high. are you b+ can i have some of your blood please? no sorry kidding. hehe! but as 10fingers says you've gone through IVF you can do anything and if it means making you better i say go for it. after the wee one has arrived of course. MIL scare is an understatement. lol. can you imagine! MIL here whilst i'm stimming. man! she always brings germs too (i think she realised that) I was on about 90 of Puregon last time, now i'm on 175 of Puregon. I may be on menopur as of tomorrow night but won't know until tomorrows scan. such great news about your Mum. time to relax now. 

ruth - hey you. i hope you're holding out well, but sorry you're still so tired. i am hearing lots of women falling asleep during the relaxation cd. i'd quite like to make it to the end. we'll see hey! lol. yes that is very true about DH's and their 'involvement'. they should do everything for us really shouldn't they. i mean it's only fair. oh yes! i hadn't bared the whole working in a school/holiday thing in mind. sometimes i'm dense. yes thank the lord MIL is not here right now. i may have left home!!!! how long is your mum coming for? i hope she's a great help with the injections

10fingersx'd - oh blimey! backflips...... yes, on 'sober' thinking that was perhaps not the best idea. blimey! BIL must have done a bit of damage. whiplash!!! he's gonna get ribbed for that. i'm feeling normal me at the moment thanks hun. i don't know how long that will last but i'm functioning as normal right now. considering my high dose i feel fine. i'm glad you agree with me on not going back to the docs. staying germ free is the main thing (just got to try not to be obsessed about it) oh yes, there is the hair 'thing' to. salsa sounds fab, good luck finding somewhere. i love to dance.... any type of dancing, but i've never tried salsa. your AF seems to have the same pattern as mine. do you remember mine being 5 days early a month or so ago? this one was 2 days early. good news on your two sessions. i am a firm believer in exactly what you said. your mind needs to be happy and sorted. Yay to your new colleague. that'll be a great help

AFM - DH is driving me mad. he wants to go to the other house 2day to fit a couple of windows that i've been painting. it's -1oC today and it's currently snowing!!! erm! yeah! great idea. i can't even stay at home cuz the parrots go insane if he leaves the house. he doesn't seem to understand why i won't let him go. MEN!!!!! the parrots are stressing us out as it is right now as it's too cold for them to go outside and they don't understand why so just sit and moan/panic (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
I've now had to explain to both nurses why my dose is so high this time. i think they understood me. well i understood me, lol. french is so complicated sometimes. anyways wish me luck finding drugs tomorrow. i don't think it will be easy. DH refuses to worry as he says it's my docs problem if we can't find the drugs. no it's mine cuz i end up drugless and it's my cycle that gets cancelled.
i think i'm stressed. i think it's time to listen to my relaxation CD today. DH has just mentioned going to do the windows AGAIN
Aw Boyz II Men on BBCbreakfast. i'd have gone to see them if it wasn't for my IVF.

Anyways much love 2 all, still waiting to hear how loops is getting on back at work -  loops??
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Oooooo i'm a gold member now!!!! does that make me a 'post way too many times' person..... lol

so i've come back in to announce my new worry. it is snowing thick and heavy. what if i wake up in the morning and we're snowed in? Alpha's aren't well known for driving in snow. they don't EVER grit my road. it wasn't supposed to start snowing until tomorrow morning and that said 'light snow'............ help!!!!


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Oh dear re snow, I hope it calms down and disappears soon. Mum only lives local so she may stay tonight or she may go depending if she gets tired, she doesn't sleep to well.  Get that relaxation CD and tun back to   pumpkin. Men hey!

10fingers - you are a saucy minx aren't you!! Glad nobody was seriously hurt, sounds like fun though

Loops - Do you start your job Wed? How you feeling ?

I haven't tested yet but has anyone not bled before OTD and not had a conclusive test result? If so what happens ?

Ruth  x x


----------



## suzymc

ruth ruth ruth - help me hun..... it's getting heavier. we've just been out in it and the Alpha struggled. i can't see us waking up to nothing less than a massive snowdrift tomorrow morning. we are 1km from a gritted road. we do have 4 roads to choose from to get there but it's not looking promising. i am feeling very very stressed by the snow and the possibility that it may waste my eggs this month   have you done a test? i'm a bit confused by your question.... much love  xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy Hun just saw your message don't stress, ring your clinic and explain the situation or ring the pharmacy you normally go to they should have solutions as it must happen in many cases xx

Ruthie sorry can't help as my AF arrived 3 days before it'd but if it hasn't arrived just test on otd xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - the problem is is that we don't know what prescription i'm on until my scan tomorrow. my last drugs that i have are for tonight. our normal pharmacy doesn't stock my IVF drugs and we have to actually find a pharmacy tomorrow that has whatever drugs i may need in stock   i'm trying not to stress but it's hard. if only our 4x4 worked!!!!!! it's still heavy (just put pix on **) let's see if nurse makes it tonight or not. there's no let up until at least 10am tomorrow. france isn't equiped for snow, well certainly not here. i'm going to go listen to my relaxation cd in a bit and shut the curtains!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. we have a very good shovel.... we will get up VERY early and shovel our damn way out of our driveway and up the road if we have to...... i will try not to stress!!!!! mark can shovel, i'll drive... haha!


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy Hun please try not to stress hard I can imagine it is hard. Shutting your curtains and doing relaxation CD is a excellent plan. I am sure Mark can get out extra early and shovel your way to your scan. Try visualisation techniques, tell yourself, everything is working as it should be, you will be able to get to scan and you WILL find pharmacy with the drugs you will need. Keep repeating it. BIG BIG   Lots of love and   

Ruth x x x


----------



## loopskig

Suzy, keep us posted on your snowed in situation. You WILL find a way out! 4x4 taxi service to come and fetch you? I am not in in the least bit surprised that your blood group is 'be positive'  

Ruth, even if you bleed before Weds i think you just need to ignore it and test Weds. I remember from the original PP cycle days that there were some BFPs that bled early. There were also always folk telling that even a BFN on OTD was not guaranteed and to test again in a few days however personally I think if you have made it to OTD then the stick of truth can only give you an honest answer. I am so nervous for you and flinch every time I see that you have posted.

Yes its the big day Weds and I'll be back at work 8.30am - FFS 8.30? What a ridiculous time to be out of the house. I think I have been very lucky and slack for the last 3+years and this is going to be a very rude awakening. Will be doing Tue/Wed/Thurs 8.30-2.30. Did I mention that I am not impressed with the early start!!!?

But never mind all my whinging - of course the real focus for Weds is Ruthie. Every best wish and fingers, toes, legs, eyes crossed for you darling              

Lexi mate   . I want to help you cheer up but you are entirely justified in feeling c[email protected] so don't want to gloss over. wallow for a bit if that's what you need darling. Hopefully you'll wake up soon feeling less bleak. Wish I could fix it for you. Re-read 10F&T's acrobatic post and that might bring on a smile.

10F&T - you eejit. I love it.

Baby - I don't think I ever did explain the Jackie Stallone thing. I thought way back at the beginning Suze was winding you up about a coldsore or something dodgy with your face and you had compared yourself to that beeeeee-autiful woman! Now I can't find any reference to it at all but think its had a funny enough reaction to stay as your alias forevermore!! Maybe I dreamt it.

Whirl - not long til you are off sweetie, bet you can't wait! Great news about your mum xx

AFM, just work on Weds. One of my fave friends is 9 days overdue with first baby, due to be induced Thurs so we're hoping she beats it and 1st Feb is a good day all round for her, me, Ruth - and Anna why not get your stonectomy on the same day?  

Massive   for Mungo, Ali, Charlotte, Hope, Ginger (any update babe? hope you're feeling better), trolley are you still here too?
Louisa Jane xx xx

(best get back in the habit of using a proper name if I'm going to be conversing in a professional capacity, I called my new boss darling when she rang earlier!)


----------



## suzymc

Oh! woops.... i'm booked for 6pm injections with my nurse(s). She normally comes at 6:10pm. So it was 6:35pm and i was worrying about the snow and got my Puregon pen out the fridge. I stared at it for about 5mins, then discussed it with DH and we decided she would have been here by now and that i should do it. (i decided against DH doing it) All went well. The initial jab in is the scary bit but i don't need to tell you all that. She then turned up at 6:45pm. I was glad i'd made the decision to do it as i think 'that much late' wouldn't be good. but she wasn't happy. DH said she looked like Scott of the Antartic wading through the snow to our door. She's such a misery that i had to laugh. I'm not going to feel bad about it.
Anyways the snow has stopped.... hopefully for good. So it's no deeper than what she had to drive through (right now). We're leaving with loads of spare time tomorrow so fingers crossed.... shovel in hand!!!!!

loops - yes we WILL find a way out. you are right. haha! yeah! i had to Be Positive really didn't i? although i'm more Be Minus today. i know what you mean about nerves for Ruth..... my heart skipps a beat when she posts. Oh. silly me getting my weeks confused. i thought you'd started work last wednesday. duh! what time have you got to leave then to get there for 8.30 FFS...lol. aw bless. what happens with Joe?

much love 2 all..... Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops - Wednesday is our shared day of positivity, a good positive first day back to work for you and everything crossed a positive OTD for me. I couldn't think of a better person to share the day with than a  fellow pumpkin I am meant to be going on a school trip on Wednesday and the people who know I am testing this week think it is Fri, so I have told them to have a back up in case I don't make the trip. I am contemplating saying tomorrow I shouldn't go as I am soooo tired but then I don't want to let the kids down. Enjoy your last free Tues for a while Hun, what have you got planned? Do you get college holidays? 

Suzy - So glad the snow has stopped, phew. What time is your scan tomorrow? I don't blame you for doing the injection, I would have done exactly the same. 

Thank you ladies for all of your support, it made me emotional to see how much you all care.

Lots of love and hugs to you wonderful ladies!!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

*ruth* - the best of best of best of luck for tomorrow morning sweetheart. i have every possible part of my body crossed for you.      
i'm glad you'd have done the injection too. i feel so confident now i'd rather do it myself from now on but i think once the nurse is booked in she has to keep coming for the length of the prescription.

AFM - We made it to my scan  Although this first scan wasn't actually as good as my first scan on my last cycle.... in comparison to drug quantities that is. I'm a little confused though. She seemed to imply my dose would need upping but then she's just rung and after getting my blood results she has decided not to up my levels. odd i thought! my lining is still quite low and my follicles are slow to respond (in accordance to how she thought they would respond). i only have 1 more than last time at the moment. So i think she wanted 15-20 but i have 11 follicles, so that would mean about 8 eggs. I still think even 2 embryos out of 7 should make it to a 5dt anyway!!!! One would have thought!? Anyway i'm happy and thankful for what i have and also i'm very thankful the snow stopped and although it's very deep we made it all the same
DH is upsetting me right now cuz everytime i mention anything IVF related he tells me to shut up. So i've just told him to f*** off. All i just said was i was surprised she hasn't upped my dose. man it's a good job i have you lot to waffle on to. he's also messed up the fire today and it's only 16.5oC in the lounge. men!!!!
*baby * - so i'm still on 175 puregon (turned out i was on 150 last time so my memory is officialy terrible) I add Orgalutran on Friday night for a few nights. I have Menopur in my fridge but i don't think i'm taking it now!!

anyways love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Suzy - glad scan went OK, they prob don't want to risk anything, blood tests seem to change the Dr's opinion over the scan, don't worry Hun  Goes back to what we were saying the other day MEN!!

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well.

Loops - Thinking of you tomorrow. Sending   thoughts your way.

Well ladies, I think it is the end of the road for hubby and I as I have been bleeding today, fresh bloody, heavy period pains on legs etc 

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

ruth - oh hun   i really truly pray and hope for a different outcome for you. we're all here for you if you need us.        

loops - i know i keep saying it and getting it wrong (now i'm right) but good luck for tomorrow my luv


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Ruth I'm so sorry honey    

Suzy hope you are ok after your scan.  I was told that we would need 6 embryos to get them to go to blastocyst, but i guess each clinic has a different policy.

Loops good luck for tomorrow

Hi to everyone else will catch up soon x


----------



## baby777

Hey Ladies,

*Ruthie* - I'm sorry about your AF, I also hope that you get a different outcome on the test. xxxxx   As Suzy said, we are all here for you if you need to talk about it.

*Anna* - 3cm omg!!! ouch. Any news on when its getting taken out? I don't know when I'm going to start as we are waiting to see when mil will have her op!!! I really cant wait to start but what can i do?

*Whirl* - I'm really pleased that everything is going well for you mum. Thats great news. Too much Iron, I wish I knew what that felt like!! If you have to give blood what are you going to do? Just close your eyes and think of chocolate fudge cake...mmmm yummy. They should call me Mrs. Homer Simpson, I get so excited by food!!!

*10Fingers* - Freezing Chillie is a great idea, i freeze Bolognaise and it really does help the lazy dinner nights. I love a bit of spicy. Good one. Your acrobatics sounds hilarious, I think we did something along those lines once at out mates new flat party. Sounds like your having lots of fun so carry on woman, its good for you. How long are your cycle Lengths? Mine were every 24 days before but now they vary from 24-28. Did the homeopath help? What causes it? Keep up the counselling, if they had anyone decent here i would probably go too. You do sound like your getting back to being how you were when we first started chatting of ff. Back to the vegazzle days when we were all full of hope and naive joy.

*Loops -* Calling your boss darling is super funny. How did she react? lol Yes the amaaaaazing woman, you know what it actually sounds familiar, or am i imagining your dream. Either way its funny LouLou !!!

*Suzy -* Ive been away for a day or so and so much has happened. Its like a series!!! lol Right, stop worrying about upping your meds, maybe they want to do it slowly so that they can brew them up nicely. They are fantastic and your in excellent hands. If your not taking Menopur i think it means you LH level doesn't need a boost. because I think the only differenc between the two is the LH. Your doing great, 11 follies is excellent. xxxxx Glad you sorted the snow issues and you tell DH off for being a pain in the **** bloke! Mine is exactly the same!!

Hi to everyone else xxxxx

AFM, Anger management needed for me this week. One week pre AF and PMS has kicked in good and proper! Mould is gone, DH bleached the crap out of it and now we are going to redecorate so I'm excited. DH made me a nice omelet for din dins so I'm a happy little miss piggy for now.

XXXX

Love Baby777


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruthin hon, I am so sorry hon. Sending you a massive   and hoping and praying tomorrow brings a different outcome xxxxxxxxx

Suzy, lovely you've cheered me up reading your post. I can't believe dh has screwed up the fire again! Glad the scan went well xxx

Hi to everyone else, I'll be back tomorrow to do a massive personal sess. Back to clinic tomorrow for nurse consultation so all being well we'll be starting again in march! Xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ruthie, I'm so so sorry hun, I really am.  My heart sank reading your post.  I too pray that the test shows something else tomorrow.  Nothing I or anyone can say right now will really help, but I know that you will know that we all care very much and are here for you.  You are very much in my thoughts and am here to support you in any way I can.  Sending you the most massivist hugs ever  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you for all your wonderful support ladies

Todays test confirmed my fears, it was a negative. 

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

ruth - massive massive hugs. i'm so so sorry. keep strong and i'm here.... we're all here for you.     hugs and kisses to you and hubby.


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruthie, just to echo what Suzy said we are here for you honey. Its just totally crap and we all know exactly how you are feeling today so huge hugs to you and hubby. Take some time out to recover from it lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## baby777

*Ruthie* - Im so sorry babe. I totally understand how you must be feeling. If you need to talk we are all here for you. 
Lots of love &    
Baby777


----------



## loopskig

ah poor Ruth. Darling I'm so sorry. After your false starts and being messed about you really deserved this to be the happiest time. Gutted for you mate. Had phone on silent today so only saw your message at 3pm. And only just got chance to come online now. Bummer. Can't think of a more apt word than crap crap crap crap crap. I'm so sorry there's nothing any of us can do to change your fate but hopefully we'll be able to support you and help cheer you up when you're ready. In the meantime there's always rescue in red, white or rose form. Best advice i've ever been given or dished out is get trashed, smoke, cry and punch something. Short term fix only though I'm afraid. 
All the love in the world, Loops xx


----------



## suzymc

just popping on to catch up on messages.....

ruth - i literally have not stopped thinking about you today..... i wish i could change everything for you  this whole process sucks!!! are you having any vino? i hope you're both doing OK.

baby - thanks for the Menopur info. see you know stuff too hun   i didn't realise that. My LH is mega low (well was yesterday) so maybe this is why i'm still having Puregon. I don't know what to do with the Menopur if i don't need it. It's a lot lot cheaper than Puregon though!! My life IS like a series sometimes, especially when you count my families trials and tribulations. i have a lot of stories!! anyways thanks for setting my mind at rest hun. you're a life saver. Yay to mould removal

whirl - doing good thanks hun. Yes i did say just recently that i don't see why 6 wouldn't be a good enough number to go for blast. I had 6 last time!!! So who knows, who knows. It's all a mystery to me. 

lexi - DH & fire are doing well today. lol. we've decided the thermometer may be effected by the ultra cold wall. it's not getting above -3oC here tomorrow. help!!!! good job i have my microwavable duck. How did your app go? All set for March i hope 

loops - soooooo how was the first day?

AFM - so next 3 days is gonna be about -2/-3oC during the day and -10oC at night and there's more snow forecast for sun&mon.... perfect timing for making me worry more about getting places. we met some people at our other place today (yes in the snow = mad) and the lady had the exact same boots on as me. haha! she seemed to tell me her whole life story in about 20mins. i don't know what it is about me..... every lady i've met lately over there wants to talk to me like i'm their new best friend. lol. 
i am now officially doing my own injections. I'm surprisingly happy and chilled about that. I start my nasty ultra sharp one tomorrow night so i may change my mind but for now i'm liking the self-injecting thing.

Love 2 all......... i hope you're all well
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Ruthie - Ditto to what I said earlier and I echo everyone else's comments - I have thought about you a lot today.  The road ahead may seem like a long and dark one, but you will get there hun, but right now its ok to go ahead and feel how and do what the hell you like to get through the days xxxxx

Suzy - very proud of you top injector girl!  I feel for you and your temperature wars I really do.  You know what I am like and we have the heating on 24 and I still have a blanket over my legs sitting here typing lol.  Hope you are still feeling ok with it all and going with the flow and taking time to chill out x

Loops - So, how was your first day hun?  I bet you were brill and wowed them with your loveliness and humour.  I actually did LOL at your calling your boss darling comment, that is genius!  

Lexi - how are you huni?  Lovely to 'see' you back  How did today go? xx

Baby - my cycle is normally 27 ish days, but post ICSI its been 30, 27, 24, 21!!  WTF?  I am thinking of going back to my homeopath as last summer when they went a bit crazy she gave me something which go them back on track but I'm wondering whether to given I've got my first consultation with George on the 1st..  Not sure what's causing it, don't think its stress but it could be! Yes I think the counselling will defo help - it also helps me talk about how I feel to DP in a strange way, like through the 3rd person.  He seems to take it more seriously/be more interested now he knows I am officially trying to make myself feel better and I guess he realises it will be a benefit to him too in the long run.  Am slowly feeling better, having another cycle on the horizon helps.  good luck with the chilli! Hope the PMS eases off - take it out on the paint brush! x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok xx  (you ok Mungo? xx)

AFM - its all about work work work! How dull.  DP was away last night, just on his way home from Paris as we speak, so my night last night involved mosting falling asleep on the sofa at 8pm after getting home at 7pm! So what fantastic quality time at home that was before getting up at 5.15am again! lol.  Doing 4 days in the office this week as feel tight on my new lady working from home for 2 days, but I'm afraid friday I am doing it!!  Can't cope with 5 days commuting I'm afraid I'll be a zombie.  I have my counselling after work and then I have a friend coming down for the night from up North and we are hitting the bright lights of Northampton!    Hoping DP will play taxi so I can have a few cheekies.  xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 
Just wanted to let you all know that i am still alive and kicking, in case you were beginning to wonder! I do read all your posts everyday, but struggle to find time to reply as still no PC, we are hopefully going to have my dads old one, as he won't be using it anymore. My dad is doing ok, but still refusing to use his walking frame!! Thats ok until he falls over yet again. 

Just wanted to a couple of quick personals..

Anna - Gallstones had to be the worst pain ever and I was so relieved when I finally had gallbladder out, no real side effects except I can't eat really fatty food as it upsets my IBS. 

Ruthie - sorry to hear your news, like everyone says we are all here for you...

AFM, the diet is going ok, but seemed to be going down a lb, up a lb. I have signed for 6 weeks of 1 to 1 sessions at the gym and that has given me a bit of a push. My next AF is due around the 15th Feb, so then I guess we will be starting all over again on this mad cycle. I guess I have pushed it to the back of my thoughts for the last couple of months and not sure how I feel about starting again....

Anyway better get on, work is so manic we have had to take on someone new, but guess that is a good thing...

Take care everyone, Ali


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins 

10fingers - temperature wars seem to be going ok at the moment apart from DH nearly setting fire to the house yesterday. i was upstairs ironing & he'd gone out and i could smell smoke. i got in the lounge and a log had rolled off and wedged itself in the doorway (we have a rule that last to leave the lounge must fully shut the fire door - he didn't) and smoke was pouring out. it took me ages to get the log back in without letting it drop on the floor (would have hit the rug!). i consumed a lot of smoke and all he could do was go 'oh'......FFS! men! very chilled though thanks hun. aside from my ebay program not working right now!!! grrr i hope you're enjoy working at home today & i also hope the counselling went well last night and that you have a fab weekend hun

alig - good luck at the gym and with starting in February. sorry your dad is still being stubborn.

AFM - Scan number two went well today. I seem to have some nicely maturing follicles. Last time they were all over the place size wise. This time i have about 10-11 around the same size so that's very good news. Womb lining is still slower to thicken than last month but i'm now at 9,6 (phew). I needed more Puregon 2day and we tried 3 pharmacys in Poitiers. None had it in stock and it was unavailable to order. Currently the Puregon makers are on strike - great!!!! on the way home we thought we'd try our small local pharmacy and luck would have it they found some elsewhere for us and it's quite possibly the last Puregon in our area and i'm going back this avo to pick it up. fab!  very happy. So i've at least 3 more nights of stimming injections. I have a feeling EC will be Wednesday but not sure till Mondays scan.
So apart from the freezing cold i'm feeling great. I still don't have any side effects. 
It was -10oC here last night and water to the bathroom has frozen!!!   It's fine to downstairs showerroom and kitchen though so we've left the taps running on low to make sure they don't freeze too as that would be a bit of a disaster
Our quiet supermarket was like Christmas eve.  it was heaving.... i'm wondering if the french know something we don't!? eek!
Anyways i hope you all have a fab weekend ladies

Much love Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend. Its snowing quite heavily in Leeds now much to Maggies (pups!) delight. 

Susie - Great news re the scan and sounds like your follicles are maturing nicely! Hows the weather over there now? How are you feeling about this cycle? have you found it easier as you know what to expect this time? fingers crossed this is your time lovely xxx
PS - are you doing anything differently this time? food, vits, etc etc 

10fingers - loving the drunken antics! Great to see/hear you seem much more back on form too, I guess the good thing about work being manic is it makes time fly. Not long now until you see Dr G, I have an appt with him in May already booked should I need it....still unsure about where we will go next if this cycle doesn't work. Hope you had fun last night? xxx

Ruthie - how you doing hon? been thinking about you this weekend. I hope you took Loops advice and got a little bit smashed this weekend, it does help all be it short term xxxx

Loops - hows the new job going? has it been a huge shock to your system!!! I hope your new boss has adapted to being called darling xxx

Anna - how are you feeling? any news on your op? hope you get sorted soon so you can get back to normal xxx

Whirl - how are you doing? what did the doc say? how did the scan go today? xxx

Mungo - hello lovely, sounds like work is pretty hectic for you over the next few months. How are you feeling now? when are you starting treatment again and are you sticking at ZW? xxx

Ginger - Hi to you, not chatted for ages. really hope the pregnancy is coming along well for you and you are not suffering with sickness anymore, where are you at now? scans etc

Sorry for the billion questions, feel like I haven't caught up with you all properly for ages so need everyone's news!

AFM.......had nurse consultation this week and base line scan this morning. Scan was fine and the good news is all the fluid that was showing before has now gone so hoping I am in a much healthier state for this next cycle. So I start DR on the 10th March, have agreed to take the pill for a week or so if af arrives before then as I wanted to see the consultant who did my op for my IVF and certain consultants do set weeks at my clinic. Has anyone taken the pill before DR before? 

Apart from that, I am going to spend the next month being super healthy as I need to lose some weight. Skiing in 2 weeks so looking forward to some mountain air to clear my head.

Huge love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx and a big hello to anyone i've missed xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies thank you for your kind words.

Lexi - I was on the pill both cycles first time 3 weeks before dr, second time 4 weeks. 

Suzy - I am glad to hear your cycle is going well, hope it starts to warm up a little soon! Hope you got your drugs (that sounds good doesn't it!)

Loops how is the job going? 

I didn't have a drink for a few days for fear that if I started I may not stop lol. Have had a few glasses now though. Was meant to go out Sat, friends let us down! I had a good scream, then hoovered every nook and cranny in the house!!!  Had a argument with boss/mil Friday. Oh joy. I was going to get signed off this week but going to try and persevere. Thankfully hubby is on days for next few weeks so I have him back yippee! 

Is anyone good at marketing or knows of strategies? If so could you PM me please?

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovely pumpkins

lexi - my follies are defo maturing nicely, trouble is my left side is slower than my right. so fingers crossed they catch up before EC. Weather is below OoC everyday (not just night) and we have a ton of snow! i'm feeling good though thanks hun. very chilled out. far more chilled out than last time. i think i feel a lot more 'sussed'. a few worries here and there but all ok otherwise. i'm doing a few things differently. more protein this time, my microwavable duck on tummy for about 1/4-1/2 of the day, i'm on Zita vitamins, pressed pineapple now instead of fresh and keeping well away from people and their germs. i've also got a couple of IVF relaxation CDs, but only listened once so far, it's mainly for the 2ww!! that's great news on your scan. phew! to their being no more fluid  what clinic are you at this time? i've heard of many ladies taking the pill before DR. 

ruth - hey you  No sign of it warming up anytime soon   fingers crossed it's warmer for my ET & after. I got my drugs just fine thanks hun. The factory that makes Puregon is on strike and i think i got the last box of Puregon in our area!! eek! Glad to hear you've got the 'clean' out the way. I found the 'clean' fab and a great way of clearing and refreshing my head. Sorry about your arguments.     but lovely to have DH not on nights. no marketing strategies from me i'm afraid. i hope you're doing ok in yourself though hun xx

AFM - got to get the nurse back tonight. I'm taking 225 of Menopur tonight. I've opened the box and i'm confused as to why there's no needle with it. are they separate? there's nothing on my prescription for them. DH is assuming nurse has syringes/needles. I'm really confused!!!
I had my third scan today & my left ovary is a bit slow again. It had caught up but now it's slowed down again. So i have another scan tomorrow and she'll decide then if my EC is to be Thursday or Friday.
Lots of sliding about on the roads today. the french are not good at getting snow off roads!!!!! Beautiful but scary......

I hope you're all well
Much love Suzy xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Question - how much Menopur were you all on nearer to EC. I'm on 225... is that high or low? nurse has just been and all went well. she used two lots of liquid to mix 3 lots of powder as she said she didn't want to put too much liquid in me. i feel a bit 'egg bound' now. i'm struggling to do things. thu/fri can't come soon enough now!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Ladies,

*Suzy* - I know what you mean about no needle, I had the same thing last time. You would think that the chemists would have learned by now to warn us!!!I'm sure the nurse will have needles and you will be fine, but still!!! Did you by any chance ask what the Menopur does exactly? I think they give it to help brew the eggs (my wording). I'm sure you will be fine for EC. You have done really well so far, keep positive. I think I'm going to be more chilled too next time round....if that day ever comes!!

*Ruthie* - Just let it out and scream your head off if you have to Hun. I think a good old drink here and there cant do any harm. xxx

*Lexi -* I'm glad that your baseline went well and you can get ready for your next TX. Skiing sounds amazing, I'm sure it will do you the world of good, help you relax and take some time for yourself. Me jealous..in a good way!!!

*Alig* - good luck at the gym. It is hard to digest starting again I really hope it all goes well for you this time. xxx

*10fingers* - I hope you get your cycle sorted out soon. I'm sure George will be able to help no doubt. I bet your really excited about going to Zita. How are you feeling? A bit better? xxx

*Loops* - How was work? Where have you been?? U OK?

*Anna* - Are you around, whats happening with your op? any news? I hope your not in pain. xxx

Afm, nothing much to report. I tried to make Lentils today and they were raw!!! lol oops! But full of protein!!! I keep getting the urge to spend severe amounts on on line shopping...I have a problem, I cant just buy one thing, i justify the delivery by buying 10 things or even more!!! I saw areally nice Juicy Couture watch and swimsuit I'm in love with!!!

Love to all
Baby777


----------



## baby777

Suzy, I haven't had Menopur before but my new prescription has 10 x 75iu on it so I'm not exactly sure. I think its a good dose though, most UK clinics don't give very high doses but the European ones do for some reason.


----------



## loopskig

yup still here beauts. hope all good with you. Well Ruth I never heard of someone hoovering away the hurt before but whatever works for you! Have you made it in to work this week? nice to have DH about.

Thanks all for the job enquiries. Its 'fine'. People are nice, work will be manageable once I've worked out what I need to be doing but obv I'd rather be at home with Joe or at least growing a new playmate. Suppose its just the way it goes.

Lexi - v v v v jealous of the ski trip. Lucky girl!

I'm getting hyped up for best mate hen this w/e - champagne lunch, 80s dance class in the daytime and cocktail binge later. Have just finished 2 sentimental mix CDs for her and taken them for a test drive in the car to fetch Joe from nursery. One dance crap including Spice Girls/GA/Five/Bewitched! anything circa 1997 really when we first went to university. And a second wind-down CD with Show tunes and a bit of Peter&Katie 'Whole New World'. I love it even if she doesn't. Couldn't listen to it more than once a quarter though for fear of cheese meltdown.

Hope you are all doing OK. Good luck Th/Fri Suze. Preggers for the weekend, LOVE IT! 

One of my fave friends Becki had her little boy Ralph on Thurs 7lb 13 and a perfect bundle of cute. He was 12 days late and it took a sweep and stitches but they managed the waterbirth they wanted and all on the mend now. Am really pleased that they seem to be making use of a few of Joe's old bits and pieces. Strange to see his old VW beetle babygro on someone else! I am in love - he makes Joey look HUUUUUUUUGE.

 10F&T, Anna, Baby, Ali, Whirl

Has Mungo gone a bit quiet too?  

Hope Ginge is managing to avoid the hosp and keep down some dinner!   
Loops xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, just a quick one re Menopur. I think 225 is average, I started on 300 last time increasing to 450 which is quite high (low amh so my ovaries take a bit to get go-ing!) I am starting on 450 from the beginning this time. My drugs are getting delivered next Thurs so another step closer! xx

Loops - I need a copy of your cheese melt down mega mix please honey - sounds truly awful in a fab way. I had a night out with my best mate last weekend and we blasted Roxettes (our fav cheese from uni days) greatest hits out whilst we were getting ready - truly tragic   xxx


----------



## loopskig

Lexi - Roxette was on the list but I couldn't decide between Joyride and The Look and in the end there just wasn't room for either. I really struggled to fit it all onto just 2 CDs! PM me your address and I'll do you a copy as I'm going to have to burn another couple for me to keep once these go to Louise!! Apologies in advance though they are really rubbish but very good fun.

I'm still I'm still Jenny from the Block xxx xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Suzy, re menopur, last time I started on 150 as they thought I might get OHSS, but then they upped it to 225 as I wasn't responding. This time they are going to start me on a higher dose. 

Lexi, looks like we will be cycling together, my AF is due next week and then I will be ordering my drugs. 

AFM, been feeling really down in the dumps at the mo, my weight is going in the wrong direction and as usual I have been comfort eating which is a vicious cycle. I am not a very positive pumpkin at the mo.

Did anyone see 'The One Show' last night, re IVF. Still can't believe this postcode lottery when some couples get 3 goes free and we got none because of my age, it is so annoying and upsetting...

Anyway rant over, hope you are all well.

Ali


----------



## loopskig

Roll up Roll up!! Its getting busy for the pumpkins! 

    Suzy, Ali, Lexi, Baby xxx xx


----------



## suzymc

*baby* - i have so many drugs left over now. i've got 7 lots of 75 Menopur, 500 of Puregon and 1 lot of Orgalutran.....my trigger shot is tonight. eek!  the nurse had needles  phew! I thought even if i asked why i was having Menopur at the end of my stimming and for what reason i'd never understand her reply anyway, lol. so i didn't ask! of course your day will come, you'll be preggers by April. i can feel it in my bones

*loops* - aw your CDs sound fab. i love a bit of cheesy pop me. so many memories  i hoovered away the hurt too hun after last time. it helped me greatly. glad work is 'fine' lol. bless ya! have a fab hen weekend. especially jealous of the 80's dance class. i messaged mungo last night as i am getting concerned for her too. no reply as yet  awww the new arrival sounds lovely

*lexi* - so my dose sounds quite normal then. i only got to take it the once though, lol. goodness knows why! i don't think i care. hehe! wow 450 from the start for you... that's gonna be a lot of mixing etc. does that mean they're delivering a lot of drugs next thu then?   excited for your next step closer hun

*ali* - thanks for the menopur info. it sounds like it was quite a normal dose then. i've given up wondering why as EC is now all booked and trigger is tonight. i'm more than ready!! exciting you'll be cycling at the same time as Lexi. it's all go now for us pumpkins. sorry about your positivity being low....... yes i saw the one show. very interesting.

AFM - agh! someone get these eggs out of me. i just reached forward in a normal manner for my drink and had to repel back. but the great news is that my EC is all booked for Thursday. Phew! i don't think i could have waited until friday. So that means ladies that if my embryos get to 5 days then i've got ET for Valentines day  eek!!!!!!!! 
I have 13 follicles and 7 of them are the correct mature size. the others are all around 12mm. so i'm thinking it didn't totally go to plan for her but i'm sure they will be great eggs and i have every faith in them making it to 5days......
we're currently trying to book me a single room for thursday and can we get through?!? nooooooooooooo.... update on that, we 'may' be able to have a single room but she can't guarantee it.
we are staying in La Rochelle tomorrow night and going for a yummy Thai meal. there's more snow coming in so it's best to get there the day before.
so trigger tonight at 8:15pm. my alarm is set......
do you think sperm can be effected by electric shocks? DH is getting shocks off everything and anything. it's very odd!
anyways hopefully next time i come on here i'll be minus 7 eggs and they'll all be busy growing 
much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. interestingly for some of you my womb lining was at 11.2 just before my trigger last time (it had even dropped in size slightly) whereas this time it's at 13.8. So it's either the slightly increased dose OR it's because this time around i've had my microwavable duck!!!!! i'm liking to think it was the duck.... and to think i was worried about it last week. i need to learn to worry less. AND the biologist has been sent pics of my womb to 'aid' my transfer.... i'm very happy about that


----------



## mungoadams

hey pumpkins just wanted to say i am SO SORRY for not posting. hope you are all ok. I am just being pants really. work life has been manic and am soo tired have not been able to cope with much other than work, sleep, eat.. (doh). sleeping badly as next cycle starts to feel more real .. both me & dh are not saying it but i think terrified it is prob our last chance. however i am a PP and will work on our attitude!

Ruth I am so so so sorry      i will send you a PM. i havent read back through posts. i will try to do that tonight. i hope you are doing as well as you can and remember we are here for you  - even me the being-quite-pants-pumpkin. 

suzy good luck with that trigger!   that lining sounds fab!

love to you all

your slightly useless mungo xxx


----------



## suzymc

Another question - can my follicles grow more after the trigger or does the trigger stop their growth? i'm just wondering if it's worth doing the heat on tummy thing tonight............


mungoadams -   hey you   aw so glad nothing too serious is wrong. i was getting worried there. sorry work is so manic, have just sent you a PM. perhaps try some relaxation or book reading before bed to help you sleep   xxxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey you busy pumpkins,

Nice to see a bit of action!!!

Suzy, I'm very sure that they are still growing. I think the trigger just stops ovulation but keeps them in place and growing more. In fact I think this is the time they get to brew nicely....But i could be wrong. I don't know where i get these ideas from. It could be that i made it up in  my mind to satisfy myself or maybe i read it somewhere ...mmmmm But its all good Suzy. 
Dr. Baby House MD


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy - I am not sure if they are still growing but cant see the heat thing doing any harm tonight.....xxx
Dr Baby - your theory sounds pretty logical to me xxxx
Ali - my weight is the same, I am getting past caring now though! I type this as I scoff another biscuit! xx
Loops - seriously would you mind? I totally love cheesy music! xxxx
Mungo - hi lovely, sometimes a break from posting is a good thing xx

AFM........drugs paid for today and getting delivered next Thursday, feel excited to be starting again soon 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops - Glad job is going ok, it is still early days give yourself time. Hen weekend sounds good enjoy Well done you on friends new baby attitude

Suzy - Thinking of you Thurs, sending you positive thoughts.

love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## mungoadams

hey guys
so sorry but only just sat dwn & not actually spoke to dh yet today.. am off to london for a conference tomorrow, not home till friday night... then busy saturday with acupuncture and getting dh & FiL measured for their suits for BiLs wedding.. FiL is brain damaged and can say some odd things, so could be interesting at the suit shop!
thinking of u all, tonnes of hugs to ruth, luck to suzy   and postive thoughts for everyone else xxx

p.s. suzy i reckon they grow till EC... the trigger just stops you ov'. keep up with the hot water bottle till ec !


----------



## suzymc

Pumpkins - it's only snowing again. It's not even forecast!!! i just looked at the hour by hour for today and it doesn't even mention snow. We're still inches deep from last time. BUT no need to worry as we're heading off 15 hours beforehand. Nothing like being early. Our hotel is also walkable distance to the clinic (just incase). 
We're going to have to put the chickens in a 'converted barn' tonight as we can't leave them shut in their little hut all that time and we can't leave them out because they'll be frozen. we also have to work out how to keep the parrots warm. we have two petrol heaters with timers so i think they'll have to be figured out. the chickens water is constantly freezing though. i keep popping out a frozen lump and putting hot water back in and when i go back 4 hours later it's a frozen block again. It was -13oC last night!
One of us also accidentally turned the slightly running tap off yesterday and now our pipes have frozen to our showerroom. last time this happened the pipes burst. shoot!

Dr baby house md - haha! love your new name...... fab. i kept up the heat. Sadly there will be no hot water bottle from 4pm onwards but i shall do a bit more heat this morning. i googled it and apparently your follicles still grow for about 24 hours after the trigger and then they release. 

lexi - yay to your excitement. that's a good sign. i was the same. thx 4 your advice too

ruth - thank you hun, still thinking of you lots xx

mungoadams - thanks too. i'm keeping up the heat 


love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi lovelies

Alig hope the fitness drive gets back on track and you start to feel better gearing up for your next cycle x

Suzy I know you won't read this today, but hopefully you're en route or already at your hotel avec microwave duck! (what is that in french?!).  I will text you in the morning with extra good luck vibes x  BTW I was on gonal F 450 for a week I think then changed to 375 with 75 menopur so not sure how that compares xxxxxx

Lexi - great to see you back and on countdown to your next cycle - skiing will be fab, well jel!  You will have to try very hard to be healthy on holiday, if you're anything like me I like to have lots of pit stops on the slopes which involve something alcoholic in my hot chocolate! (alcohol = confident snowboarder!) Well done you on getting an advance app at ZW but of course you WON'T need it  xx My night out was good thanks x

Ruthie - how are you doing huni?  Well done you on taking it out on the hoover xx It had the opposite effect for me, I lived like a complete scrubber for at least a month in protest about how pants it all was.  I can't help personally on marketing but my best friend is a marketing guru and I'm sure she would be more than happy to help if she can.  PM me if you would like me to pass on your details to her xx

Baby - I'm feeling a lot better thank you, less tearful and more up than down.  I think it helps being on countdown to my app with George now, its only 3 weeks away.  Funny to hear you have the online shopping bug - perhaps its a cycling thing as I went a bit crazy before my cycle started last time, blame it on attempting to nest build (of course you need to look good and that is part of nest building...surely?)  

Loops - glad work is going ok, ok is good enough I think, its only work afterall.  Bet you can't wait for the weekend, sounds like it'll be great fun.  CD sounds fab, I would ask for a copy too, but we'll soon be renaming you Miss HMV lol.  Have loads of fun and get trolleyed xx

Mungo - aw hun, hope you're not working this hard for too much longer xx I feel your pain, I have fallen asleep on the sofa every night after work before 9am - exhausted!  Hope work is picking up hun?  You're not useless just a busy pumpkin! xx  Catch you next week after your busy weekend xx

AFM - realised this week its only 3 weeks to our app with George and only a couple of weeks until our followup app at Care.  Better finish off my ZW 3 million page questionnaire & get that sent off as they wanted it 2 weeks before.  DP hasn't even started his yet. I will have to encourage him to be honest in it as he is likely to try to paint a healthier picture! Am feeling better this week - no tears at all since my counselling session last Friday! That is an achievement!  I think it is just helping to get some stuff off my chest and process all the stuff in my head.  I keep thinking healthy mind = healthy body.  We are 'trying' in earnest again this month but it all feels a bit futile.  I don't think I even ovulated last month and this month no sign yet (albeit I'm not bothering with the tests just waiting for the signs).  Will be interesting to see if my cycle length starts to return to normal again.  I'm now thinking about going back to the gym - I had frozen my membership but am paying full whack again now so I need to get my **** in gear.

Friday night was a very boozy one - mixing drinks is not big OR clever - I spent the day in bed on Saturday and didn't leave the house on Sunday.  This weekend I'm going to a murder mystery dinner party at my friends with DP and another couple.  Its set in 1950s soho and I'm to wear a loud print dress and I think I'll be sporting a blonde wig.  I hope I'm the murderer!  I predict another hangover on Sunday.  I'm just enjoying it before I turn into a nun and return to my cardigan wearing hippy self for the next 4 months!

Love to all, catch you all after the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Sorry I have been rubbish at replying.

Suzy good luck for tomorrow, really hope it goes well and they get lots of healthy eggs to get to blasto.  Hope the journey up is not too stressful and that the chickens and parrots stay warm!

Mungo great to hear from you again and hope things settle down again soon.

10fingers 3 weeks until ZW, thats brilliant. I really hope the appt is positive for you.  And have lots of fun trying in the meantime!!!

Ruthie how are you doing?  Thinking of you    

Lexi and Ali, not long to go now!!  And great that you will be cycling together.  Ali, I saw the one show and agree its so unfair.  We had one free go.  I would rather they said they would offer one or two to everybody, rahter than some getting none and some getting three, if they really can't afford three goes.  

Loops the hen night sounds fab hope you enjoy it!  You can't beat eighties and nineties cheese.  And congrats to your friend as well.  

Hi to baby, ginger and anyone else I've missed!

AFM I'm doing ok, got the week off work to relax which is great, but have no money at the moment so have been stressing big time about that.  I'm sure things will work out though.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## baby777

Suzy - Good luck for today xxx Let us know how you get on


----------



## loopskig

Thinking of you Suze. Seven's the number to beat right? 
Sending        vibes over the channel.

Looking forward to some super news from you xx xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey pumpkins, just a quickie as I need to read a whole load of pages to catch up.

Ruthie - so sorry, sending you massive hugs

Suzy - wow EC today, I feel so rubbish as with my horrible job and the stone I missed most of your cycle. Hope all goes well today. Xxxxxx

AFM - still no thoughts of ivf yet. Got my op booked for 2nd march do just want to get that out of the way. Just got back from a very relaxing trip to loch lomond, weather was horrible but the hotel was amazing. Last week at work was awful was working from 7am till 10pm but I'm done with that now. 

Hope you all well xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello hello hello

i'm just going to cheer myself cuz i'm so chuffed      
there's nothing like breaking out the pompoms for yourself, hehe! 
after a typical eventful time for the Mc household we have 12 fertilised embryos. we could not be more delighted
i am convinced my last protein/heat push helped.
we are booked in for a transfer tomorrow incase none of our 12 are looking great but fingers crossed we make it longer than that. she kept talking about Monday for the 2nd possible transfer date and i kept asking why monday as that's not 5 days but i didn't get a proper answer off her. maybe she just had a long day (which she had, long long story) and was confused by her days. let's put it this way it was a day of delays.
So i'm having a dressing gown day today getting myself better incase we have another trip to la Rochelle tomorrow. But fingers crossed we get a phonecall and don't have to go yet!!


watch this space...........

whirl - i know what you mean about money. ebay sales are through the floor and we're taking half the money we normally take. it's been 3 weeks now and it's not good!   i hope you're keeping well hun, things will get better i'm sure

10fingers - said duck smells a bit when microwaved and DH moaned all the way about it. did i care?!? thanks for all my positive vibes  xxxx  canard a micro-ondes (although that's more duck in the microwave,lol) only 3 weeks until George? oh my how did that happen. enjoy the murder mystery weekend. it sounds like lots of fun 

loops - we did it! we beat the number 7     all the   were much appreciated

thanks baby & anna too    


ruth - i hope you're doing ok hun, still thinking of you lots xx

anyways much love 2 all.
An excited Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy some more cheering for you......

12 fertilised is amazing - well done you!!!

Fingers crossed lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Well done suzy that's a fab amount xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Wahoooooooooooo break out the Pompoms all round!             in fact 12 of them for your fab 12 healthy embies growing nicely and a  for extra luck! You must be so thrilled. I count Monday is 5 days from Thurs EC but my maths is not known for being great. What super news to start the weekend. Surely all 12 will be big strong tough guys and they'll struggle to decide which to put back! How many are you allowed/do you want? Will you freeze/donate some? I'm not sure I fully understand the implications of going to blast other than its considered better if you can.

_*WELL DONE MR & MRS Mc!*_  xx x xxxx x​
AFM, forgot all about myself and today being OTD until Kig said yesterday "do you think you should do a test before you have a heavy hen weekend?" Good Point!
Got up in a daze at 7pm when Joe was making a racket about needing a poo so took the opportunity to have a wee in his bathroom and economise with one flush only! and so I forgot again to test first thing and now am drinking plenty to help me muster up another wee! Can you believe I'm such a goon. It will be purely a formality really as there's only been about 5  this month and no drugs so it really would be a miracle. Of course if its amazing news I'll be on to tell you later but I very much doubt you'll be hearing from me.

Have a brill weekend ladies, love to you all,
Loops xxx x xx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - thanks for my pompons   i feel a bit daze like......

anna - thanks hun. i'm thinking she got the drug levels right this time 

loops - lol, thanks for my 12 pompons and my banana dance, hehe! Yes, shocked and thrilled. I think i'm allowed 2 put back again even if they get to blast but twins are quite common from one blast so if there is another i may opt to have it frozen.   it comes to that!!!! doc 'called' sat ET a 2dt so that would make mon a 4dt and there's 2 ladies on the jan/feb thread (that i keep looking at but not posting) that had EC the day before me and their possible transfers for 3&5day and sat and mon. so that also makes me 2dt & 4dt. hopefully we will have some to freeze but i won't be donating any, at 36 i'm deemed too old. DH & i are very excited at the prospect of possible snowbabies.
Oh my goodness at you forgetting your OTD this morning. i love your 'humping' characters, haha! is tonight the heavy drinking commencement? good luck hun & have a fab weekend regardless xxxxxx

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

OMG! my husband is insane. the fire hasn't been going properly today so we have these petrol heaters & we basically buy special petrol in containers for the heaters. He proceeded by dipping logs in said petrol after i'd gone nuts at hime for turning up in the lounge with a jug of petrol and opened the door working out how he could chuck it in.
this didn't work! he just filled a small container with it and threw it on fire. the most enormous fireball came out the fire including a smell so bad i thought i was going to be sick and now there's not of spot of red to be seen in the fire.
all he could do is laugh, i feel like crying. why are men just so bl**dy thick sometimes!!!!!!!


----------



## baby777

SUZZZYYYYYYYYY          . 
Excellent news Suzy Q. I'm so pleased for you. I think that monday is day 4, which is Morula stage...a good stage!!! You smashed it girl, now share your every move....hehehe. Your DH sounds funny, you seem to be having a bit of an adventure week. Keep us updated. xx
Lots of love
Baby777


----------



## Whirl

Suzy thats fab news well done!     Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend and et goes well on Monday.  Your dh does make me laugh, I can just see him thinking its a good idea to pour petrol on a fire!  Not feeling so stressed about money now thanks, I think its just hitting me how hard it is going to be as dh does not earn much at all so we will struggle but I know it will all be worth it.  And we have had a lot of fun charity shopping and have managed to get a few bits off ebay too.  Hopefully things will pick up for you soon.

Loops have great fun on the hen weekend. 

anna its great you have an op date at least you don't have too long to wait, and I hope its not too painful in the meantime.

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Howdee all

Just a quick pop in to say officially wohoooo and to let this little fella chuck some shapes around the room for our Suzy >         - keep us all posted on how they are sprouting hun - keeping my 10 fingers and toes crossed! xx  Another example there of our DPs being separated at birth lol.  every summer DP insists on spraying aerosols or pouring flammables on to the BBQ I think just for the fun of it and likes to have an annual fire to burn 'stuff' in the garden (that's his idea of gardening!) MEN!!

Whirl - thinking of you - the most important thing is you have a lovely man, a baby on the way and that is worth more than all the money in the world could ever bring you.  You will get by whatever happens and that will be more than enough for your lovely little bundle of loveliness xx

Anna will be thinking of you on the 2nd - not long now, glad you had a fab if a little cold trip to the Loch! xx

Loops sending you   vibes - whatever happens, enjoy your retro hen weekend hun xx

I was looking for the little wavey character but he's gone, but hello to Lexi & Baby and anyone else I've missed! xx

AFM - Looking forward to the murder night tomorrow!  Been for a smear today and ended up in tears talking to the nurse when told her about failed cycle grrrrrrrr hate it how it creeps up on you like that!! v good counselling session tonight, eye opener about how I need to think and act differently so I'm going to try my best this week!  Love to all xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - That is fantastic news!!!!                        

Stay   my fellow


----------



## suzymc

So it was coming up to 9am......... We had decided we were leaving at 9:15!!!!! I was upstairs getting dressed in a very 'depressed/we're never gonna get the call' manner when the phone rang..... i was in my knickers so quickly shoved my leggings on (for warmth) and ran down the stairs at a million miles an hour.
We are booked in at 10am for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday (perfect Valentine's gift). We have 8 embryos of the same size and quality.       they make it. Or at least just one!!!!! It would be just amazing to get a frostie or two though.
I'm thinking if we have 2 blasts i may just ask for one to go back in and freeze the other. It would be amazing to have options.
Needless to say we could not be happier. We had a MASSIVE hug and i must admit i had a wee cry. We're off out for lunch to celebrate. 

baby - well thanks hun for all my animated characters. lol. I don't know if i'd say my DH is funny. more like totally stupid!! it was when he said 'well i didn't expect that' that got me (after 5 foot flames came out the fire)

whirl - lol, fab banana dance there hun, thanks  I plan to relax big time. It's nice to have the time to get everything done before transfer. Going to do relaxation time every day now. I started yesterday but my mind got distracted half way through when it started to dawn on me that DH had hidden my microwavable duck!!!! men! i'm glad you're feeling a bit less stressed. you'll find a way.

10fingers - even though i've text you about 6 times this morning!!!! lol, i thought i'd reply here too  thanks u too for my banana dance. i think maybe DH & DP have a secret 'love child' father that we don't know about. they are way too similar. daft but lovely....lol aw bless ya at the smear test. so glad the counselling is working for you

ruth - wow hun. loving all my pom poms   thanks my lovely. 

anna - the 2nd? did i miss something? is that op in 3 weeks? eek!!!!  will send you lots of  

sorry my AFM is above personals again but i'm just so excited. i will try not to worry about any negative sides of having to wait till tuesday!!!!! i will try!!!!!!

Much love 2 all and have a super fab weekend y'all

Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy,    yet that's fab news honey, so pleased for you xxxxxxxx

I'll be back later to do personals, emergency shopping trip required just tried on ski pants and can't fasten them as such a fatty! Xxx


----------



## Annawb37

That's great news Suzy, I have a good feeling!!  
Yeah got the op booked for 2nd, very scared, never had any operations before. Plus have actually been a bit better last couple of weeks so kind of think do I really need it! However have been told it will flare up again and stone likely to grow so best option is to have it out. Have a lovely lunch xxxxxx

Lexi - poor you, nothing of my fits as the last few months I have turned into such a lard **** I'm a proper comfort eater, literally nothing is safe! Xxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - thanks hun xxxx good luck with the ski pant buying... woops!!! you can't diet at this time of year though. our bodies need the extra 'fat', that's my excuse anyway

anna - thanks 2 u too hun xxxx i like that you have a good feeling  Hun i've had 8 ops and 10 anaesthetics so from experience i can pass on that all will be fine and as it's better off out than in, you have that solely to focus on & then you can get cracking with your next IVF. lunch got called off as we decided it was too cold. lol. so celebrating the day before instead.

luffs xxxxx

currently playing 'She's like the wind' Patrick Swayze. *sighs* Mr Swizzle sticks... gone but not forgotten. i think i need to dig out Dirty dancing for my 2 days of fun/chilling after ET. i have it on DVD and VHS, lol.


----------



## Annawb37

Just a quickie for those of you on **, I have succumbed to the curse of annoying bragging friends with perfect exiting lives who use ** to brag and rub it in your face how bloody great things are for them and their fertile bodies. Aaarrrrggghhhhh! 

Andrew and I agreed it was safer for me to temporarily deactivate my account before I tell them all to get lost in a much ruder way!


----------



## Lexi2011

Anna - good move! As you know I ditched ** a couple of months ago for exactly the same reason and have felt so much better for not having to deal with it! I logged back on the other day only to see another friend announce her pregnancy so immediately deactivated my account! 

Suzy - HUGE HUGE HUGE luck for your ET tomorrow 

10fingers - hope you had fun last night, glad you are getting some benefit from the counselor x

AFM...........Size "fatty bum" ski pants purchased! We have a christening today (joy!) and then late lunch at the in-laws. This time next week I will be dragging my fat   up the mountain, cant wait! 

4 weeks til I start DR! 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi suzy, HURRAY! WOW! YIPPEE!                 That is wonderful news! Sooo excited for you....  
Oh blimey hope your dh doesn’t do that again   ! Yikes!  brr that sounds cold...Hope you are managing to stay as warm as poss? I quite like dealing with a bit of adversity and love a good freeze, but sounds like hardwork in the middle of your cycle.. At least u guess its good to take your mind off things. Did you manage to figure out the heaters & keep all your animals warmish?Re blastocysts.. If they are both good quality, just bear in mind that each has over 60% chance of splitting. .. Everyone has a v personal view, and i am sure whatever happens you will get a wonderful BFP and healthy pregnancy and baby. but its nice to know as much as poss.  I ended up with two on board cos of poor quality. But anyway,   GOODLUCK FOR TUESDAY!  

10F&T, well no extra sales yet, just working my   off trying to bring some in. how was the party? did you go for the wig? Sounds like you are having some well deserved fun. good luck with the mammoth questionnaire. yesi had to 'vet' dh's too and get him to change some things... men!

Whirl hope you had a lovely week. I know what you mean about money  are things ok with your dh's job? I seem to remember you were worried about that? I am sure it will all turn out okay. as a child, we were utterly broke as a family, single family on benefits with my mum very ill most of the time, but i am still a happy relatively balanced person (apart from AF), which is the most important thing really. that doesnt stop me stressing occasionally tho (doh).

Anna eek that sounds awful! Glad it has eased up at work. Ooo hope you had some nice chilling out at the hotel... loch lomond is lovely. tho last time i was there they had 100mph winds and i was in our campervan.. the awning blew away hehehe. Will be great to get that op out of the way, I'm sure.  Boo to bragging ** ppl, sounds like you made the right decision.

Loops, lol, I have to put the seat down when I go to bed & put the test stick on the lid. That is the only way I remember hehe. Hope u had a great hen w/e?

Lexi yay for your next cycle. You are a month ahead of me. How are you doing on the protein? I am just starting on climbing my protein and carotene mountain. Joy! Haha.

hello & love to everyone else   

AFM - Very hectic week at a conference, and knackered, but did manage to have a nice couple of meals with a mate in london, which was really nice. A yummy mushroom & ale pie; and some really good Lebanese mezze the next night. Kind of gave myself 2 days off the new gluten free diet, tho that triggered a really bad bout of IBS. was our anniversary this w/e but i couldnt touch a drop of wine.. too sore. pooor dh! bit stupidly pleased it was -15 here on Friday night.. Ice in the bathroom on Saturday and our diesel car wouldn’t start. Had to put the hairdryer on the engine block for 30 minutes! Neighbours thought I was mad but it worked. i like a bit of snow & ice, apart from worrying about my mum slipping! I'm off to zurich on Monday, back late Wednesday, so am afraid another busy week… tho this time am seeing friends who I work with, Dh is coming, so will have some fun too. Getting to see their new house and meet their new daughter, just about to turn one yrs old, and their cheeky two year old! 

Had my initial appt with nurse for my next cycle, start DR 2nd april so that’s good and allowed to start the pill in mid march, as period still not arrived. bloody AF never comes when you want it to. 5 weeks late.


----------



## suzymc

anna - aw! sorry some friends are making it hard for you to be on ********. hopefully we will have you back someday soon  i'm way too addicted to ** to leave it so i just 'hide' my smug friends when needed. sometimes people just don't get how insensitive they are.

lexi - thanks hun, transfer is tomorrow though. i know it's confusing...... i had 3 possible days and i'm glad it's the 5 day we're going for. not long till ski-ing. eek! 

mungoadams - oooooooo thanks for my fairy dust and pompoms. i'm so excited too. i can't hide it. lol. things feel so much more 'Right' this time. fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow and there's some lovely embies waiting for us. i am going to see how many we have, what quality and what they suggest before i make my mind up. 60% is a high chance of splitting then! gosh! hmmmmm what to do. what to do. it'll be lovely to have a choice. 10fingers has suggested 1 good one and 1 not as good. that sounds like a good plan.
sorry you couldn't celebrate too much on your anniversary weekend. eek! it's been very very cold with you too. sorry it's gonna be another busy week but sounds like it will be nice too. onwards to the 2nd april & a big boooooooo to no AF.

AFM - thankfully there was no emergency call today to say my embryos are now doing cr*p and i'm to come in today so that's a relief. well i was woken at 7:30 this morning by a massive loud crack and then i could hear running water. so i leapt out of bed thinking the taps were working again in the showerroom only to find the floor flooding. So yes we have a burst pipe. luckily we could get to it OK and we already have a french plumber here busy chatting to himself (as you do) and he reckons he can fix it ok without too much trouble. phew!!!! so fingers crossed the shower is up and running once it's fixed too as it's been baths only for 2 weeks. the good news is i think we're finally thawing out. we had more snow last night but there's a lot of 'dripping' outside today & i can go outside without feeling like i may freeze to death
I have just given the house a quick clean ready for not doing anything v soon and then i'm just counting the hours until tomorrow's transfer. eek!!!! Valium tablet at the ready
so catch you all soon 

much love suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

How exciting ladies! I've had a few updates to our HoF on p2 and it feels great that there's some big events coming up. 

Suze - does the drama ever stop at your place. Snow, petrol on the fire, and now burst pipes - jeepers!
I don't have much knowledge to help with the 'how many to transfer' question I'm afraid but 10F&T's advice seems logical. With my first clomid we knew of the slim increased chances of multiples and would have been happy with two, not least to save us having to go through all the fertility rubbish again in the future however with hindsight I am very pleased that it wasn't twins as (apart from additional complications with pregnancy) looking after one newborn turned out to be far more hard work than I had envisaged! Although if you had 4 you'd find a way to cope - there's no other option!

AFM, fab hen do. There is a cast of 25 flashdance/footloose/fame video doing the rounds and Louise coped well with being allowed only 'isotonic' gin in her drinks bottle at 80s dance class. Plenty of silliness, champers, cake, dancing etc. with the odd kn0b strawer thrown in. Lou is usually sick and I usually lose my legs - we were all bit slow and jaded Sunday am but surprisingly vomit and bruise free for both of us. I'm a bit stiff today but not sure if that's from dance class, booze or late night. A bit of celebrity fatigue syndrome to rival Martine McCutcheon but reckon we'll manage not to check into rehab just yet.

SIL 20wk scan on Friday. I think they will find out B/G.

GOOD LUCK SUZY for tomorrow. Can you believe that your little one actually exists now and you 'just' have to wait for it to grow big and strong before the year is out!           

That'll be all for now. Sending all my love to you beautiful positive pumpins.

Loops xxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*Suzy* - well what can I say!! I am sooo pleased for you re your 5 day transfer. You have done us all proud. The best of luck for tomorrow, a valentines special. I hope this will be your special valentines to remember xxxx 

I will catch up with everyone else tomorrow as I am so tired from yesterdays 6 hours gardening. I have actually damaged my back and cannot sit for long.

Lots of love
Baby777


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies,
Sorry I haven’t posted for a while. I have been reading your posts in the evenings but haven’t had much time to reply. As its half term I actually have some evenings where I am not working or too tired to do anything!  

Suzy – great news about your EC. Sorry I wasn’t on during your stimming, it seems to have gone quickly. I will be doing SP next time so any advice would be greatly received after 3 LP cycles. Hoping all goes well tomorrow and you have your Valentine embryos!   I also realise that I never replied to you to say yes I did get your email thankyou, haven't had time to look at it yet though but will do this week.

Ruthie – Sorry to hear your cycle didn’t work after all you had been through with your cancelled cycles. Take time to grieve.  

Whirl – how is the pregnancy going?  

Lexi – good news you are cycling again in March. Yes on my first two cycles I too the pill before D/R. This was mainly so the clinic could time EC for when they wanted to do it.

10F10T – Hope you don’t mind me asking but is the counselling IVF based? What was your 3 million page questionnaire all about? I too need to get my **** into gear with eating healthy etc as hoping to cycle in the next couple of months but haven’t given eating healthy/vitamins a second thought. 

Baby777 – Any new online purchases lately?! 

Mungoadams – sounds like you have been really busy with work. Good news about your next cycle.

Loops - hello  

Loopskig - hello  

Alig - hello  

Anna – glad to hear you have a date and hopefully will start to feel better after the operation. I’m with you on the ** – I’m still on it but get annoyed on a daily basis with reading pregnancy/child related news  . 

AFM - glad it is half term and looking forward to some lie ins. Can't believe that last feb half term was my second cycle and now I am thinking about cycle number 4. No definite dates for our next cycle, got a blood test tomorrow and implication counselling before we take the next step. I am getting a little impatient and would like to start soon, I feel I am getting left behind!   I do know it will be SP this time so looking forward to a change. A question for you ladies - how any of you have been on the cyclogest pessaries and how many of you took progestrone injections? I have done the bum bullets   on all 3 previous cycles and am wondering whether to ask for injections and wanted to know what you ladies have done.

Hope to be on again this week but must catch up on my mountain of work but will probably spend time replying to you guys instead!


----------



## Annawb37

Good luck for tomorrow Suzy, can't wait to hear how it goes. Xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Good luck today suzy, much love xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thinking of you today Suzy x x x


----------



## suzymc

thanks for my best wishes ladies xxxxx

i don't even know how to start this. i keep typing and then deleting.
i'm such a mixture of emotions - mostly bad. We got home 30mins ago and i've already done an emergency listen of Zita post transfer!!!!
Firstly they had us sat there for 50mins. i was the only transfer so i was not happy and my valium had totally worn off!
We then got called in for a 'discussion'
basically they said our embryos have been left too long and haven't coped well for the past 2 days in the dishes. OK so why on earth did no-one call us in yesterday for a 4dt? And why on earth have none of our 12 even properly made it. their excuse was lame and i need reasons!!!
So we have one more than crap blast and then one good, but they said 'slow to develop', second embryo (not yet a blast) and all the others are slow & they haven't even bothered grading them. so needless to say the two we had were defo going back in and i wasn't going to choose between them
i swear we both could have had a break down. DH was holding back tears and could barely look at me. he wanted to blame them and got annoyed when i said it could be my eggs, your sperm or both!!!! so our 15mins on our own after the transfer was not fun at all. down trodden and heart broken is about all i can say right now. i am sure you will all say it'll be ok and to have faith but it's hard.
she was already talking about our 'next' ivf and saying we should go for 3dt next time. i was like well yeah but we tried that last time with 2 best as can be embryos and that didn't work either. Apparently if we'd had a 3dt this time we'd have had 5 to freeze and 2 best graded ones to put back in. i think that hurts the most, especially for DH. 
the best thing about it all was i got a ultrasound transfer which i was delighted about. it took him two attempts with the catheter & only realised he was wrong the first time because of the ultrasound. so that says a lot about my first transfer!!! this time was marked as a 'medium' transfer.
so my OTD is a week on Sat, the 25th. i will try to remain as upbeat and positive as i possibly can and saying all this should help me move on.
sorry to be the bearer of such bad news. i was shocked it had gone so badly. everything was going so well, especially as they were so good on day 3.

love 2 all, sorry can't manage any personals. i'm copying this to my diary too and then i'm watching bridesmaids upstairs in bed. i have my orange top on under my pjs....... need all the luck i can get my hands on.... xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Suzy my love I'm so cross  them, why on earth did they not call you and get you back in for transfer yesterday, stupid idiots! I can totally understand how your feeling, I would be in a right state. However don't loose faith, I've been chatting to a lady recently who ovulated before ET and so only got 3 eggs, only 2 of which fertilised and neither were particularly good but she got a BFP, so it is certainly not over. I'm going to be keeping everything crossed for you and send you all my positive pumpkin vibes. Will be back on later when I get back from work. 

Love you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, 

I can totally understand you being upset honey, I would be furious. However Anna is right, lots of people have not so great quality embies put back and they go onto become beautiful babies.  

Also my personal opinion about embryos is its total Russian roulette, doesn’t matter if it’s a good quality blast or a not so great 2 day one if it’s going to work it will work. 

My clinic don’t check embryos on day 4 (only day 3 and 5) not sure if this is a standard thing, but might explain it…….

This IVF lark isn’t easy is it, I feel like screaming can someone just give us a bloody break. 

Huge love to you and those 2 embies, I LOVE bridesmaids so hope it makes you laugh if nothing else 

 

xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

In the spirit of ** which I don't use anymore I 'like' Lexi's post. I too think grading is irrelevant if it's a viable embie it will progress, some are just slow growers. I know someone with one very lazy 4 cell that got a BFP and equally someone with two top quality AAA embies that got a BFN so keep strong. They have made it this far so that's got to be a good sign xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i truly don't know what i'd do without you ladies. i really really don't. what you both say does make sense. they are still going and that's the main thing. it was all just very dis-heartening when everything was going so well

anna - who knows, it annoyed me in the sense that they made it seem like my fault. they were saying they'd been left too long. well that's not my fault is it? what happened to that lady shows anything can happen and sometimes we shouldn't pay attention to grading. blissful ignorance would be nice wouldn't it!? thanks 4 my hugs hun and my positive vibes. so glad i have you ladies

lexi - yes maybe they only look on day 3&5. i have just this min finished watching bridesmaids and it has cheered me up no end. i had told DH i didn't want to speak 2 anyone but when i went downstairs to see if the washing machine had defrosted he was on the phone to his mum so i had to chat - twas a bit depressing but she's made me promise not to give up hope. i kinda haven't but oh it's so hard. i guess they don't know how embryos go until they really get to a point where it's too late, but no more 5dt for me..... apparently. DH is furious with the clinic and if this go doesn't work there may be words!! no this isn't easy but no one ever said it would be. thx hun

love 2 u both
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby777

*Suzy* - I'm shocked! But I think right now you need to try and stop worrying about this. The main thing is that they are home and that is actually where they belong. So, please try and be positive and what better place for them that back where they belong within the right environment.
I would react exactly the same as you and I can really understand how you are feeling, all of us can. There is always something with this IVF stuff thats going to make it a pain in the assss!!

I cant believe they made you feel that it was your fault, of course it wasn't. Try not to wind yourself up about this, your eggs are home and our bodies are more powerfull than any doctor. Nature will take over and help them grow, like its meant to.

Please don't forget that we are positive pumpkins and this is our year xxxx

I'm here if you want to talk or just rant away. Just in-box me a moan up if you want.

xxxx
Lots of love
Baby


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzeeee have PM'd you!

I 'like' all the posts of the pumpkins - the main focus now is resting and relaxing - put the clinic issue to the back of your mind for now and focus on you and your lovely, growing, snuggling embies who might not be exactly what you were hoping for, but they are just perfect and doing all they can to grow and snuggle.  Do what you can to help them on their way - lots of relaxation CD listening, deep breathing and positive visualisation.  If you do that and we all do that for you too, thats a whole load of positive energy coming your way!

Mwah xx


----------



## suzymc

baby - massive   thank you so much for your lovely words. you put a smile on my face. i am getting pro-active and i'm currently downloading about 8 hours of Mr Bean (cost me £20 but who cares). Rowan Atkinson is the only man on this earth who can really make me laugh and i'm gonna laugh my way through this...... yup IVF is never predictable i'll give it that. i'd like to talk to someone who ever has a perfect cycle as i bet they're rare.... here's to nature hey. if i feel a rant coming on i know where you are..... but something made me realise about an hour ago that i need to keep calm & i'm going to just take this in a relaxed manner from now on and i need to take some deep breaths if anything bad happens
thanks hun, luffs 2 u xxxxxx

10fingers - thx so much 4 your message hun. you are amazing. i have done zita and helenMc today and i must say i prefer helen. i am going to be so relaxed i'll be horizontal.... lol. DH is (don't faint) currently cooking dinner so i will eat with him and then i'm retreating back to my sanctuary. i am going to move on from this..........    MWAH right back at ya xxx


----------



## Annawb37

How you bearing up now Suzy? Has Rowan made you laugh. Your right the best you can do now is stay calm and try to be positive. And it def wasn't your fault!  
Sending you a big pumpkin cuddle


----------



## suzymc

anna - thx 4 checking in on me hun. i'm doing better thanks. i tried to find some success stories from ladies in similar situations to make me feel more confident and it worked. Yes Rowan made me laugh LOTS. i'm gonna watch 2 more today and then 1 every day after. hehe! i didn't half remember it though and it's been decades since i saw them last (my mum used to have the vids). i hope you and your naughty stone are doing as well as you can...16 days and counting. thx 4 my special pumpkin cuddle  

AFM - i am attempting to do better. DH even made me breakfast this morning, it was wrong on so many levels but i bit my tongue and went with the flow. i was just over the moon as he is already pulling more weight today. I listened to Helen Mc AGAIN last night but it was mainly to send me to sleep. It worked & i must have gone to sleep before she even got a 3rd of the way through. I must have woken about 6 times thinking about my embies though and so each time imagined them in there all comfy 

thank you so much ladies for all your support. i told my mum yesterday how much i think you're all just fab and amazing ladies

Love 2 all...... a happier Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - So sorry to hear you had a frustrated day, after all we go through we shouldn't have to go through that on top of it! I echo what baby said, your body can do more and knows more than any Dr, they are home, nurture them now Hun Sorry I didn't come on last night, feel guilty now! I am finding it hard to come on, so come on when I can/know someone is going through apart of the treatment. Pamper your self Hun, listen to visualisation CD twice a day, lots of comedy. BIG BIG   sending you soooooo many  thoughts!!!!


----------



## Ruthie82

10 fingers - How was the murder mystery night? Where about was it?

Loops - How is the job going?

Love to everyone else.

Perhaps we can arrange a meet in London at the end of March? Just a thought

Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

Suzy - I'm glad to hear your feeling more positive today. Good idea with the success stories, I have read some really good ones and they just prove that theres a lot more that we don't know and that literally anything is possible. I was going to say that you should watch lots of funny movies and you are already. The power of laughter and joy does a lot to our minds and bodies. Isn't it funny how our DH's can be so amazing at times and then NOT for the rest of the time!!! lol 
Lots of magic pumpkin   for your little embies Suzy xxxxxxx

Hi every one else xxxxx

Baby


----------



## suzymc

ruth - yesterday was hard but i'm going to just put it all down to experience and try my best to move on. but don't worry about yesterday. i know how you are feeling right now and i too found it hard to be on FF. Pampering, comedy and relaxation/visualisation all check  if you ever need to chat you know where i am. i don't think i can make end of march but i hope you ladies manage a get together    xxxx

baby - i am actually amazed at the amount of success stories i've found AND ladies with just 1 low quality blast left but one good 5 day morula and it's given me a renewed hope. there are of course many bfns but i'll try not to worry. i can do that after the 25th feb. DH luckily has been super amazing today. He's done breakfast, lunch and most of tea (he assisted me doing a slow cooked chicken casserole) and he's just put the dishwasher on. not sure it'll wash them properly but hey ho.... bite my tongue again. lol. thanks 4 my pumpkin magic. i hope you're doing ok too hun xxxx


----------



## loopskig

hi all. Hope this week going well for the folks off school.
So sorry Suzy for not being about yesterday. Had been at work & mum here when I got in til this aft. I saw your story yest & prob couldn't have offered anything more helpful than the amazing pumpkins. Aren't they all great & always have exactly the right advice. Sorry for your difficult day poppet. As you say that has to be put to one side so that you can focus on those two teensos snuggling in nice & tight.
Ruth, happy to meet up in London. March busy with pretty much everyone I know's birthday & besso wedding 5th April but might manage the weekend of 17, 24 March, 21 April, 12 May
Love to all
Loops xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Suzy, I can't believe the experience you have had.  Your two embies are in the best place now for you to nurture them.  I know its difficult but try not to look at the statistics, ivf is such an individual thing and the whole cycle is full of ups and downs but you are doing the right thing by being positive.  Make sure you have lots of rest, sit with your feet up for at least an hour between 3pm and 7pm each day, and let your dh do the chores for a bit, it doesn't matter if the house is a bit of a mess for two weeks.  (I have had to seriously lower my standards since my dh has taken on a share of the chores!)  Thinking of you   

Loops hope you're well, how are you finding being back at work?

Ruthie I hope you are taking lots of care of yourself thinking of you   

Charlotte - the pregnancy is going fine thank you, I am finally starting to relax into it a bit more.  Hope you have a nice relaxing half term.  I did the progesterone pessaries, and stayed on them until I was 10 weeks.  They worked fine for me, but if you have any concerns speak to your consultant about the injections.  What is the blood test and implication counselling for?  Sorry if I have missed that on an earlier post.  Hope it goes well   

Mungo thanks for the pm and the message.  Money was really tight when we were kids too, my dad was self employed and sometimes we did go without the basics, and I think that makes me really paranoid.  Deep down I know it will be ok but I just worry sometimes.  DH's job is ok, but he is paid a lot less than me so things will be a struggle but we have sat down and worked it out and we will manage.  How is your job situation now?  Hope you have a lovely time meeting friends in Zurich  

Ginger how are things with you?  Are you still in and out of hospital?  Hope you and the bump are ok.  

10fingers thanks I know things will work out ok, I just panic sometimes!  How are things with you?

Hi to Anna, Alig, baby and lexi

AFM I'm doing ok now.  Have a scan next week and starting to relax a bit more.  Like baby said, this year is our year and I am confident that there will be some pumpkin buddies for my little pumpkin soon!!

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

helllooooooo, yes it's me AGAIN..... lol

loops - there's nothing to apologise for hun xx how is work going anyway? grudgingly? All you ladies are amazing..... I had a bit of a talking to to my embies today. i hope they heard 

whirl - i think my life is a never ending drama at the moment....... it's nice to be sat back and just chilling for once. DH is 'attempting' the chores. If i see something that needs doing i just walk away and tell myself it's better for another day. lol. I'm guessing your DH ain't too great at domestics either? thnx though hun      All the best for your scan soon  xx

AFM - doing a heap better today. I wasn't going to have today as a day off work day but i decided my late developer needed an extra day of no stress and plenty of relaxation and fun. So i'm upstairs again today and then i will venture back into the 'real world' tomorrow. the lounge isn't looking too messy without me and the kitchen is great now everythings in the dishwasher. Washing machine is still not spinning and emptying water though so DH may have to pull it out tomorrow which may mean a big mess and water everywhere but right now we have 6 wash loads waiting and we are rapidly running out of clothes     but less of the negative and more of the positive. I was thinking that this exact last time i was getting loads of weird cramps and twinges.... this time nada!! i'm hoping that's good. i can't wait to go out tomorrow. these 4 walls and all that.....

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello pumpkins  

Suzy - I am sorry to hear your news about your ET. I can only echo what the other girls have said. I am glad to hear you are feeling more positive today but stop reading other people's stories!!!!! You have to be proud of yourself that you have got this far and managed to have 2 embryos put back. This IVF lack is such a horrible waiting game but I am sure they are snuggly and warm inside you. Good for you to take an extra day off. I hope DH is behaving himself and you are turning a blind eye at the jobs that need doing. For myself that is easier said then done which is why I spent a great deal yesterday cleaning the house as never get much time when I am back at school.

Whirl - we are going down the donor sperm route and I had to have a CMV test. The counselling is routine with donors and it was just a chance to discuss how we feel etc etc. Just waiting now for donor profiles to be sent to us. I am glad to hear you are enjoyign your pregnancy.

Hello to everyone else, must go start some work before half term is over  

Charlotte xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi Pumpkins

Suzy - Just wanted to say that I am glad that you are feeling a bit more positive, it is all down to nature now but    that this is your time.

AFM, well my AF was due yesterday and nothing yet, I usually spot a few days before but typical when you want one to happen, nothing! I feel a lot more focused now and just want to start this next cycle.
Work is manic as usual and then lady that sits next to me has breast cancer and has just been told she has to have a mastectomy, it doesn't matter what is going on in your life there is always someone is has it tougher. She is going to have at least 3 months off and I think a lot of the workload will be coming my way, which I am not looking forward to...

Hope everyone is doing ok, take care.....

Ali


----------



## Annawb37

The diary of a barren woman!  

Spent the day discussing maternity services (I work for the NHS and its probably a service i will never need to use), two colleagues announce their having babies in the summer and then I've come home to watch one born every minute. Have I had a good cry, oh yes! Someone is clearly having a really good laugh at my expense!


----------



## Annawb37

Oh and not to mention a big thank you to Mr David Cameron as 30% of us at our trust won't have a job by the end of the year!


----------



## Lexi2011

Hello my lovelies,

Loops - Thank you so much for sending me the cd's - I have got through cd 1 on the way to and from work tonight and made me laugh so much. I especially love the drunken pics of you and friends on the cover.  One word bewitched!!!!!!!!!!   

Suzy - hoping the next 2 weeks fly for you honey. Good to hear you're sounding more positive, hope those embies are snuggling nicely.

Ladies I am manic tomorrow so prob wont get chance to post and I am on a FF ban next week as need a break from everything whilst we are on hols. So will catch up with you in a week or so...........keeping everything crossed for a certain young lady on here, Queen   xxxx

PS - my drugs are here.........woo hoo 

love you all xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

firstly to *anna* because it sounds like you need cheering up........ but then what can i say to you to make it any better?!  your time will come hun, it will it will. don't give up hope. And here's a massive KICK up the backside to Mr Cameron  (that's the closest thing i can find) cheer up my love. we can do this.... remember PMA..... 

*charlotte* - i promise to no longer read anyone elses stories. i am well and truly now not even thinking about it. well for most of the day anyway. Dishwasher pile is building up so it looks like that's now my job again  I have also read your message to Whirl. Was this something your doc suggested to you? anyway you enjoy the rest of your time off now

*alig * - let's hope mother nature sorts this out. lol. i need her right now!!! Sorry 2 hear about your work colleague. I hope the AF turns up soon - or maybe doesn't??

*lexi * - i've already only got 8 days left...... not really much of a 2ww for me as just 10days. i could even test the day before if i wanted (apparently)!! If we don't hear from you again i hope and wish you a super fab holiday. you enjoy yourself lots and lots. Woo hoo to drugs and thanks hun x

anyways trying to keep my mind of things......but i can't believe my OTD is only 1 week tomorrow. ugh! gonna hate every moment of it. and the answer is NO i'm not testing before. after last time i just can't bear the heart ache again. i'd rather just remain in ignorance and blissful (sort of) PUPO. I also think the lab isn't even open Sat afternoons to give me my results back. (i must check this out!!)

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey Suzy, Gosh just 1 week to go already. I have everything crossed or you. And your not sort of PUPO , you are PUPO!  

Lexi- have a fab holiday xxxxxxx

I think I may well be topping my spectacular day off with AF making a slow appearance, the issue not beng that she is coming, the stone has assured very little   action as have felt crap but I'm blessed with horrific periods that an old GP said could only be fixed by a getting pregnant or a hysterectomy!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey pumpkins just a very quick one for me as I'm off to bed, sorry for being so crap, promise to do personals soon, work is just so damn busy I'm fit for nothing at the end of the day! 

Suzeee sorry I'm neglecting you, hope you're ok I will pm you soon xx

Lexi have a lovely holiday huni, go and cruise those blues and take it easy xxx

Anna your day sounds dreadful, sending you huge hugs xx

Love to everyone else  from a very tired me with a very stiff neck propped up in bed with hot water bottle! (don't ask!)


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Suzeee hope you are keeping up with the PMA and having a relaxing weekend - have PMd you xx Is the washer sorted? x

Ruthie - hope my friend was able to help with the marketing?  The murder mystery night was great fun - bit of an update on AFM below.  Hope you're doing ok my lovely.

Ruthie/Loops - London meet-up is good for me - can do 17th/24th weekend but not 24th eve as my footie team are on the telly that night   

Whirl - I'm good thanks, how are you doing?  Excited about your scan next week? xx

Charlotte - hope you managed to relax a little during half term x

alig - did AF arrive?  how are things?

Anna - how are you feeling now hun?  Did AF arrive?  Hope its not too much of a crappy one for you xx

AFM
For those who asked about the murder mystery night, it was fab! I was Vivienne Westworld, a failed anglo-american fashion designer! And, I WAS THE MURDERER!! ha! I really wanted to be so that was great! It was quite hard work keeping up with the plot and staying in character after lots of vino but was such a laugh, I would recommend it.  For those on ** you may have seen the pics on me in blonde wig with a large kitchen knife & me and DP mock killing each other (as you do).  The night ended with me and a friend doing lots of living room dancing which for some reason involved leaping off the sofas and doing kate bush style moves.  I am wondering if this contributed to me waking up in the early hours of Tues morning unable to lift my head off the pillow with the most unbearable pain in my neck!  I was in agony all day and couldn't turn my head to the left at all, and even now, it still hurts.  Of course I have been telling everyone I slept on it funnily, but I know the truth!

Today I'm off to see my best mate and bubba for lunch and am v excited as haven't seen them since christmas and tonight a few vinos and food with friends at the pub.

Am feeling a lot better - counselling is really helping.  My gym membership is now unfrozen so I may pay a visit next week and I'm planning to go to a couple of meditation and yoga classes over the next couple of months on top of that to get myself in the zone again.  Can't believe my app at ZW is a week on Thursday! Also have a f-up at Care on Friday for what its worth.  Work is crazy busy but I'm actually enjoying and realising that all is working out as it should do - there is no way the timing would be right to go through a cycle right now, but in June, I think it'll be just about right.  ZW questionnaires have been sent off - roll on 1st!

Have great weekends ladies xxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely pumpkins - who are the most amazing ladies 

anna - lol, i know i'm PUPO! i just meant i wasn't feeling very blissful..... xx I too have been blessed with terrible AFs for about 10 years and only recently have they been cured because of all my fibroid ops so i feel for ya hun.........  

10fingers - thanks so much for your message hun. you're so so right (you always are). i hope you have an amazing time with J&D today   and no more sofa antics tonight ok? blimey hun. what are you like? i think you should be banned from jumping off sofas from right now!!!!!! Yes washer is sorted - phew! DH has done 3 wash loads now but managed to put all my 30oC in at 40oC. you'd think he'd wondered why they were in a dif pile really? lol, men! And everything else seems very sorted for you and that makes me very happy

AFM - i'm trying not to think about all 'this' anymore. lol I'm sleeping so so badly that i think anything i'm feeling is down to being so tired. my head is all over the place but i'm doing a lot lot better than last 2ww. we ventured out yesterday and chatted about IVF a lot, including how we both feel about donor sperm or donor egg. yes yes i know it's all a bit early but sometimes these things have to be talked about. And for the record i officially hate my clinic!!!!!! 
Anyways have a super lovely weekend ladies
Much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy lots of hugs, have sent you a pm.s, so u know what I think and I do agree with all you pp's of course. Our suzy is going to get a BFP I am sure! 

Loops wow the hen do sounds like great fun! I loved fame as a kid hehe. Had a full leotard with legs thing, in turqouise. Not much talent but lots of enthusiasm at age 8  di dyou dres 80's style?!

Wow baby do you have a big garden? 6 hrs would have me v stiff indeed.

Charlotte, hope you enjoyed half term & didn’t do too much housework. Dh is a teacher too & I am afraid I ask him to do the housework at half term (he does his share the rest of the time too tho). Wow exciting to be getting donor profiles. I don’t cycle till april so you never know we may be cycling at similar times. I did the pessaries - but front door on clinics asdvice, as I have IBS and don’t think I could cope with the otherway! I told my clinic I would happily have injections if they preferred them, but my consultant said I didn’t need them, even with the m/c. I trust george so am going with what he says. 

Whirl, I know I worry too, but I am sure as you said you will find a way to make it work.  Good luck with the scan, though of course you don’t need it - will be so nice to see your baby growing happily.

Ali ooh I hope the witch turns up soon! Really sorry to hear about your colleague, but make sure you don’t accept too heavy a workload - work will just have to get someone in or change priorities, not dump on you.

Anna, that does sound hard (the talk about maternity services). Sometimes I am fine with it & sometimes I am really not. Do you know how they are likely to make the redundancies? I have signed tonnes of petitions to stop the nhs cutbacks  drives me mad. I have found cramp bark tincture to be better than codeine. Doesn’t help everyone, and not sure with your stone it’s a good idea right now; and soon afetr the stone is out you will be on the next cycle & then no more af for a while!

Lexi have a lovely break. Great to hear the drugs have arrived. I got some of mine today.

10F&T oh no, ouch! Hope your neck is better. Sounds like a great night, but painful consequences. How was the follow up? Good luck for next Thursday more importantly! You sound very positive.

Ginger,how are you ?

I love bridesmaids too! 

Would love to meet at end of March in london. I guess baby cant come till august  and Suzy till her next trip (april to celebrate a BFP!?) , but I think we will need to hold a few so everyone can make some of them? 17th & 24th march ok for me. End of April will hopefully be stimming or in 2ww, so not sure!

Afm,  sorry this is a really long post. Need to get something off my chest! fairly shattered after going to Zurich, was v nice to see m8's but they have a 1 yr old who gets up at 5.30 (4.30 uk time!), so fairly tiring. Work very hectic, and more work on the way,. Won a small sales contract which is good, but boss still thinks we may be bust by May, if we don’t make more sales. Trying to think positive about that. Feel v panicky to think about being unemployed in the current climate. Northamptonshire is not really a hub of jobs for Corporate Responsibility/Sustainability and Forestry /Timber trade consultants & commuting to london in early pregnancy or with another round of ivf would be fairly pants, as would be not having a job & needed to fund another cycle.  I have also had a major nightmare with my cinema club, as were supposed to be showing Super 8 tonight & had leafleted the whole village (330 houses). To show a film, as well as a license from the film distributor, you have to have a premises license for films. We apply for temporary premises license for our village hall; and this time I was late getting it in, as I am still a bit all over the place really. THEN I found out that statutorily the licensing authority have to refuse it if it is late (tho was still a week before). So, the licensing authority said well it is upto you if you go ahead without a license, i.e. hint hint. So we decided to take the risk.. And then I get a letter from the police to say I risk £20,000 or 6 months in prison if we go ahead! So obviously we panic… but then think well if I personally cover the costs of the showing & don’t charge tickets surely it is fine..? Nope! Still an offense. How stupid is that. Really shocked I got a letter from the police. I guess at least I know, as obviously I was taking a risk of getting arrested (which I didn’t know bfore I got the letter), although I think arresting someone for showing a film for free to 30 people in a village hall is really really stupid! the Licensing Act is surely not designed for that? I had to tell my committee members & felt I had to come clean about the m/c, so feel really weird about that & one of them asked me lots of questions I had to evade. one of her daughters my dh teaches overheard something & has now guessed, so i expect it is all round the local 1400 pupil secondary school & college my dh teaches at. Then Dh told me I should offer to resign as Chair… which  made me feel even worse, but I decided maybe he was right, so i did and bless them my committee were really understanding & told me not to be silly. But I am not too impressed with my dh's idea of 'support'. He has apologised, but I would rather have had the moral support whilst I was busy bursting into tears about it all. Its only a little local club of no real consequence, but getting letters from the police about prison and having to tell ppl I don’t know about the m/c has not been nice. Wish my AF would come, I am clearly hormonal! On the bright side on the same day I found out our club had won 8.5k from the national lottery for cinema equipment to be installed in the village hall, so in the long run that will mean more I know.. Sorry for the rant  next week surely will be better haha.

A xx


----------



## suzymc

*mungoadams* - thx again for your message & your confidence in me, you have more than enough for me, i don't need any, lol kidding...... anyways i just read your PM but i thought i'd pop on here first as it sounds like you need us all.!!!!! aw what a time of it hey! firstly 4:30am!!!! oh my...... I  that things will be ok by May. it seems the recession is hitting hard this year. DH & i are REALLY struggling with ebay sales & keeping above money worries (we currently have 3 over due bills) eek!. tonight we had a roast dinner without the roast as the meat is a luxury right now. anyways enough of me...... I don't blame you wanting to take the risk regarding showing the film. i'd have done the same thing, especially as the licencing people didn't tell you 'no'. but oh blimey a letter from the police. i bet your heart was beating fast. i'd have been as worried as you too. but sometimes we just don't know that we're possibly doing wrong. it seems a bit mean of the police to be so harsh, a simple caution may have been the best approach. i'm surprised also that you couldn't show it for free. I'm so sorry you had to tell them all about your m/c and your DH should have let you make your own choices and not tell you what you should do. sometimes men don't think before they speak, but i am sure he was meaning well and just had your best interests at heart, they do try! Next week will be a better and brighter week i'm sure. big hugs hun   xxxxx p.s. we could make a soap out of some of our pumpkins lives right now!!!


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies,

Suzy- sorry to hear you are not sleeping well hope that resolves soon. I can't seem to open your meal plan, what program did you use? We are going down the donor route on recommendation of the consultant. We have always talked quite openly about since DH was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma.

Mungoadams - cant believe you got a letter from the police that's just rubbish. Sounds like you've been really busy hope you are relaxing too. Housework and school work all done. 6 weeks till Easter hols  

10F&T- sounds like you have great nights out! Murder mystery sounds fun. Hope your neck is better. 

Thanks for those who answered my cyclogest question, I think I'll ask at my next consultation. 

If you have a meet up let me know and I'll see if I can make it.

Hello to the rest of you lovely pumpkins, on phone and now forgotten what everyone else has been up too  

C xx


----------



## charlotte80

Another question for you pumpkins:
How many of you have or had accupuncture or reflexology? I had accupuncture on my first cycle but didnt find it very beneficial, I think partly because you went on particular days of your cycle and because I never knew when that would be found it more stressful having to book appointments. Have seen somewhere closer to home and don't know whether to give it a go. I've heard reflexology can be relaxing too and wondered if anyone has it?

C xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Suzy - no, no more sofa antics last night, just a quiet bottle of red lol.  And no hangover today - does this mean as I'm about to stop boozing I am finally getting the hang of it?   So glad the washer is sorted hun, I had visions of you handwashing for the next 12 months! x Hope you managed to get some sleep last night?  Its good that you and DP are talking about stuff, but don't you give up on your cycle just yet missus! Remember we are all behind you and sending positive thoughts! x

Mungo - hello my lovely.  I'm so angry for you and the whole cinema situation - bless you! And all for trying to do a decent and community building thing you get threatened with jail! WTF! The world's gone mad! I am mad for you having to share such personal information with people because of it, that's very very sad but well done you for having the strength to do it.  Fantastic news about the lottery funding, well done you xx  My Care follow-up is on Friday (not that I think it'll be much use!) and I see George on 1st - can't wait.  My neck is much better thanks!

Charl - yes I'm getting my nights out 'in' while I can as next month I'll be getting on the rollercoaster again! Hope you're having a lovely weekend x  I had accup during my last cycle - i didn't find it particularly life changing or relaxing, but I felt positive that it must be doing something to help! This time I'm going to change and go to a ZW affiliated accupuncturist fairly locally.  I have had reflexology and loved it - now that was very relaxing! But my reflexologist suggests not doing both as both work on the meridians and could be in conflict with each other so its a tough one, but I think I will have some reflex sessions during the 3 month build up then towards the end I'll switch to accupuncture during my cycle. x

AFM - tame night last night, no antics or acrobatics! No hangover either - bonus!  Been out in the garden weeding and clearing and it looks so much better.  DP cleared a load of rubbish from the bathroom re-fit which had been at the side of the house since my cycle in November!!!  It looked like steptoe's yard I tell you, how embarassing.  But feel calmer now its gone.  I also bought a buddha style statue for the garden yesterday and now he is sitting next to my arbour and it all looks very calm already and makes me smile when I look out of the doors - bring on summer.  Couple of hours of cleaning ahead then cooking a lamb roastie later then its back to craziness at work again next week but hopefully I'll have chance to pop in during the week.  Enjoy the rest of your weekends all xx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

thanks so much for the support  makes me feel a bit better!

suzy i hope sales pick up for you too  so stressful when you have a really small business isnt it?! i think its going to be at least a year for things pick up on a big scale, but must stay positive we can make it thru to 2013. i am lucky dh is a teacher, which is slightly safer (tho they have just become an academy & started job reshuffles!). yes i know dh just didnt think. men!

charlotte hehe like the count down to easter hols! that means 6 weeks till i am in a short dress for a wedding, so need to do some exercise, oops. managed to relax yesterday, tho knackered now from all my exercise today. i had acupuncture during all my cycles & still have it. there is decent evidence published in the British Medical Journal that acupuncture helps to improve blood flow to the uterus if done before & after ET & there is a small but statistically significant increase in rate of BFP. its only 1.5% or something but my view is its worth it. it deftinitely is relaxing and being closer to home helps with that.. mine is an hours drive away which doesnt help. i think that you need to get on well with your acupuncturist and that is really important. however, acupuncture is not for everyone and reflexology may suit you really well. it may be just effective, but with even less research than acupuncture. i agree best not to do both @ same time, unless you are being treated by one person, or the two therapists consult each other on your protocols.

10F&T ah thanks for being sympathetically mad  it just seems such a waste of police time & taxpayer money.. but never mind, onwards & upwards! impressed with the gardening, sounds lovely now. am jealous of your new bathroom, we have an awful moudly downstairs one with no shower. urk! saving up for a new one, which has been a bit hampered by ivf costs.  hope work is not too manic... and doh! good luck next thursday for Care!

afm forced myself to go for a long dog walk & do some weefit & yoga so rather tired. have to go out now again with dog & take all my cinema club posters down. boo! however, am bearing in mind i will be wearing a short dress for my brother in laws wedding in 6 weeks .. never like my legs so determined to get in good shape!


----------



## Ruthie82

Just a quick one for me as I am having time away from baby things. 

Anna - Accupunture cured my horrific periods (and mirgaines), touch wood, 5 years ago now, would recommend!

10 Fingers - Murder Mystery sounded great!! What was the name of the company? Yes your lovely friend has been helpful, thank you so very much

Suzy - Have been thinking of you. I am sorry I haven't been on much, just distanting myself from baby things. Throwing myself in house bits and believing in me!!! Trying to ha.

Think I could do with a finding yourself convention or week!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## alig1972

Hi Pumpkins

A quick update from me, well my AF finally arrived today, so have phoned the clinic and they are sending out my schedule and ordering the drugs for attempt number 2. So I will be DR in 3 weeks time, eek. Not sure how I feel, apprehensive, nervous, excited, but can't wait to get started again now. I guess the good thing is that we know what to expect this time....

Suzy - Hope you are doing ok and counting down the days, not long to go now....

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Alig that's great news you are starting again in three weeks!  It will be here before you know it.  Are you having any changes for this attempt or staying on the same drugs etc?

Ruth sometimes distance is good, still thinking of you 

Mungo it sounds like you have had a bit of a nightmare, so sorry to hear about the cinema club and letter from the police.  I would have been panicing too!  And sometimes DH's mean well but they manage to say totally the wrong thing. Hope you are feeling a bit better, and enjoy chilling out when walking your dog.    Also, will keep my fingers crossed about the job, its horrible when things are uncertain.

10fingers the murder mystery night sounds fab!  Although late night dance moves off sofas appears to be a bit of a theme in your nights out... And not long until Zita West now, that's great.  I hope it all goes well and you manage to chill out before hand.

Charlotte I have had acupuncture, but I had it regularly for about 8 months before starting treatment so had a good relationship with my acupuncturist before starting which helped her when trying to fit me in.  It helped me a lot, but you have to find the right acupuncturist.

Anna how are you doing?  Has your af started?  When is your op going to be?

Suzy hope you are doing well and managing to stay relaxed and positive.  And don't worry about having the talks about next treatments prematurely - we were planning everything down to where we would go next during the 2ww, I think sometimes you expect it to not happen so you won't be so disappointed (not that it helps) but its just a case of getting through it.  Remember you have done all you can to get your mini pumpkins growing and it can happen.     

Lexi hope you enjoy your hols

Hi to Baby, Loops and Ginger

AFM I'm doing well.  Have been roped in to making my sisters wedding cake in April which will be nice although stressful as she wants sponge so have to do it all at the last minute!  Our house is also upside down as we are having the hall stairs and landing replastered, hoping it will be finished by the end of the week though.  

Love whirl x


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins

charlotte - still not sleeping well  i used microsoft windows word processor. i can just copy and paste into an email so i'll try and remember to do that soon  do you have any of your donor profiles yet? i'm sorry it's the route you have to take but we'd go down it if we were recommended to. i've not had reflexology or acupuncture. i can't have acupuncture as they are bad for my fibroids

mungoadams - i think i will 'go for' friday! DH is trying to encourage me to go for monday instead...... erm! no!! lol. sales are a bit better this week due to a free listing day so more of them would be good. my listing program has crashed though, it's never ending problems. well done you on all your exercise at the weekend. i'm desperate to get some exercise in

ruth - totally totally understand hun. we all care about you and i hope you find yourself again soon but if it takes time it takes time 

alig - gosh! 3 weeks, not long to go now. yes the 2nd time is a lot lot easier. i'm doing sort of ok thanks. sometimes i feel really different to last time and then other times i totally don't. by this day last time all symptoms had gone, i still have a few twinges this morning but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. i am at the end of the day less insane on this 2ww.

whirl - i am relaxed and sort of positive....  I am very guilty of being happy to go with the 'this hasn't worked thoughts' because it just helps to be prepared for the worst. it doesn't mean to say i'm not being positive too. i know i know that sounds a bit silly. lol. exciting to get to make the cake.... wish i was going so i can have some..... lol. i hope you & your bump are doing well

AFM -

http://embryomotel.blogspot.com/2006/09/for-desperate-and-imaginative.html

i saw this on the 2ww thread (not posting over there, just reading, lol). I found it rather amusing and has eased any of my symptom spotting cuz i should know well enough from last time that they really do mean nothing. i feel a bit silly sometimes for presuming it's cuz i'm pregnant. this wait is a whole lot easier than last time though even though i'm sleeping rubbish!!!!

i'm having a total mare with ebay at the moment but then what's new!!!!!!

DH is gravelling at the other house tomorrow and i'm going to sit in the caravan and just chill and stuff. it was that or sit at home with the noisy parrots.

love 2 all, i hope you're all having a good week. Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

so my mum's chosen topic of conversation when i speak to her today is her announcing the birth of her hairdressers baby.... ffs!!!! not what i wanted to hear mum. jeez!!! i think right this week i don't particularly want to hear of the birth of new bundles of joy thank you very much. rant rant..... i've also realised i have to 'deliver' the news to them when they're at my brothers on friday. i don't like the idea of them all being together without me. lol. i'm having a really really bad day!!!


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, parents can be so insensitive sometimes can't they?  Don't know if it will help you, but we told our family members that we would only contact them on the day if it was good news so if they didn't hear to assume the worst, as I couldn't have even faced text messages at that time.  Enjoy your day chilling in the caravan knowing that all the rest and relaxation will help your mini pumpkins.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

whirl - it's always hard for anyone who hasn't been through infertility but even so it really annoyed me. she then kept telling me to email certain family members to update them. needless to say i won't be doing! it took me about an hour to text everyone to tell them the bad news after the ET so i'll build myself up to the bad news eventually, it may just not be at 4:30 on the dot....... i've lost all signs today, it's all a bit deja vu and i don't like it


----------



## loopskig

Hi ladies,
Not a lot to update on but didn't want to you think I'm lost. Just adjusting to having 18.5hrs less in my week and still the same amount to do.

Suzy thinking of you mate and   for the best outcome on Sat. You have been a brilliant to support to us all and deserve this so much  

Hope everyone else bearing up. Am well jealous of Lexi off shoop shooping down the slopes.

Special best wishes for Ruth xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

<<<< PS. this is the 80s dance class outfit, complete with my little pony T-shirt. I'm sure you'll agree I rocked it.


----------



## mungoadams

Ruth, how are you?

Ali hurray for AF! How exciting  I just started Af too - not starting my cycle yet but even so was v plsd to get one hehe.

Whirl thank u hun. Don’t think I will ever have much certainty but a bit more than I have now would be good! Oo yum cake  I guess just get tonnes and tonnes of ingredients so you can remake it if needed? what kind of sponge? What are you wearing on the day? outfit & cake planning. heaven...

Suzy oooo! Yay! FRIDAY! Whoooppee.    V excited for you hun. Totally understand not waiting till Monday. Is your dh mad? We would all go nuts if asked to wait that long! Like the symptom checking blog, try not to think about it. if that thought starts o enter my mind  give myself a stern finger wagging telling off. Fingers crossed ebay sales keep up   So sorry yesterday was a pants day  Loving your mum's sense of timing  sod emailing relatives with updates. How ridiculous. been suggested to me too. How are you today?

Loops I LOVE that outfit. Fantastic.  You do indeed rock hehe. here's some 80's  

AFM - Af has arrived, only 45 days late… 1st after the m/c so unsurprisingly it is awful…Always nightime every hour aint cutting it, has been lots of suddenly running to the loo and my laundry has increased a lot!  Sorry tmi I know, but not many ppl I can moan to about this.  But at least it arrived & pain has subsided. Unfortunately its not great timing for my next ivf cycle… as I may not be ready to DR when they wanted me to… going to have to wait & see what happens in march. .. Which is pot luck since in the last 12 months I have had,1 X 32,1 X 40, 2 48 day cycles, 1  X 18 day cycle ,and now my record breaking 71 day 'cycle'. I used to have an avg 32 day cycle, even if no ov, but I guess weird cycle lengths is a small price to pay for a chance at a baby. Feeling generally rather weird thanks to my obviously mucked up hormones and thinking too much about the m/c. must repeat the PP mantra  roll on April! I have bought most of the pills & potions I am supposed to be taking, yumm bring on some green sludge & fish oil! Though I was a bit naughty with the maya gold on Tuesday (decided period was so bad, I 'deserved' a treat  ). off for some gluten free pasta. errr yum?!


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins!!!

Well i finally got a half decent sleep last night and i still feel rubbish!!!! I haven't listened to HelenMc for a few days but i think i will need her tonight to help me sleep. I'm not too bothered about having to wait all day for my results. I feel less 'pressured' this time. We were going to book me a time for my bloods but haven't got round to it so fingers crossed they're not as busy as that 'bad' time. 

loops - you rock the 80's outfit hun............ totally rocked.....   thanks for my ultra big hug.  Testing tomorrow now not Sat. (long story)

mungoadams - Aw bah! to your witch. Terrible timing it sounds and so sorry it's so heavy   I hope you're not working too hard during all this. BUT if you're still pleased then so am i.
Yes my DH is mad. i thought you knew that now... lol. I am trying not to think about it too much, sometimes i think feeling nothing would make things a lot lot easier. Ebay has been a bit better this week thx so hopefully i can get my passport ordered soon as i officially can't travel anywhere abroad right now. (they cost an arm and a leg for xpats) I'm good today thanks i am excited and nervous about tomorrow. Trying not to worry too much though, i do still feel rather chilled. You're sounding rather organised and ready and yes don't forget our special mantra 

OK i'm off now until tomorrow. Speak to you all on the other side.              
Much love Suzy xxxxxxx

aaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## alig1972

Hello Pumpkins

*Suzy* Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you and   for the right result.

AFM, just had the call and my drugs are being delivered next Monday, better make room in the fridge! 
I have booked a half day and will spend the day cuddling my cats. Our little kitten Fudge has to have his little 'balls' removed on Tuesday and I keep reminding him of this fact 

Getting a little excited now, Ali


----------



## mungoadams

good luck suzy! 
      
                          

fingers crossed sales trend continues for us both, but more improttantly just cant wait to celebrate your bfp tomorrow afternoon. being calm sounds like the best ticket. i have deicded i am not going to sit there staring at the phone next time wait for the hcg results. in retrospect i can see just waiting till 4ish is much better.

Ali congrats on getting the drugs, great to hear you are excited  aww your poor kitten. tho we did do the same to my dog when he had his snipped!


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi super quick one as banned from ff during hols but dh is snoozing! Suzy darling wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, keeping my fingers and toes crossed. You deserve this so much, love ya x


----------



## suzymc

Aw thanks ladies so so much for your support and best wishes. it means so so much. And thanks Lexi for breaking your FF ban for me xxxxxxx

p.s. hope you're having a fab one lexi x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovely pumpkins

Firstly Suzy - so sorry I've been so busy and neglecting you in you week of need!  I have text you but in case you don't see it in time GOOD LUCK for tomorrow I have all my 10F&Tcrossed!! I am even going to cross my eyes too - that is how much I want this to be your time xx  I think there should be a programme on tv equivalent to 'animals do the funniest things' called 'mums say the stupidist things' - nuff said!  Do not feel the pressure of notifying people - you do whatever you want in your own good time xx

Mungo - well done on the exercising - really mist get my **** in gear on that front soon!  So sorry to hear about the awful AF - nasty nasty bad witch, but as you say, its a good thing in the grand scheme of things xx Hope its a bit easier for you today x

Ruthie - not sure what the company was called for the murder mystery, I think my mate just googled it.  I think there are a few around.  So glad my bestie could help  Hope you are doing ok my lovely x

Alig - all sounds like its moving ahead nicely and cycle is fast approaching - good luck! x

Whirl - yes acrobatics in some form do seem to be a theme of my nights out lol.  I am still suffering with this damned crick in my neck though!  No sign of a chill out for me just yet, work is mental.  But I do have next Thursday off so what doesn't get done doesn't get done! Ooo you are a cake making extroadinaire! Well done you for getting the job (its a compliment!) - you'll be fab at it  x

Hey Loops, hope you are being a super-new-person at work & hope you find the lost time thing easier soon - we miss you but we understand xxxx PS you TOTALLY rock, you eighties funky chick you x

Lexi - love your sneeky little post from the slopes - hope you're having an amazing time x

Hi to anyone else who is lurking  

AFM - so sorry for being so crap - work is MENTAL! I have not been getting in until past 7.30pm which after a 5.15am alarm call is a long day  2 hours of chill out then I've been off to bed!  So, tomorrow I get to work from home so at least I get a little lie in then in the afternoon we are off to Care for the follow-up.  Really can't be bothered, but we'll go and see what they say!  Rang ZW today and they have confirmed they have received my clinic notes and questionnaires (even though neither were acknowledged - a simple email reply would have done!) so all systems go for next Thursday.  I think we will travel and stay at my friends on Weds night and make a day of it in London and go out for a meal etc. before heading back.  I've joined the ZW board to get some inside info and already established it looks like they are on to July cyclers now not the June I was hoping for, so we'll see!  Ladies seem to be getting good egg results with George and that is certainly what I need!!!

My neck is still not right so I'm off to my homeopath on Tues night as she also does massage so I'm having a hot stones thing and end with 10 mins of reflex - can't wait.  Got a rebate on my car tax so that's paying for it  Counselling again tomorrow & need to decide what to do as its my last one of the agreed sessions - think I'll go to fortnightly or monthly as I can't afford weekly!

On another note, AF has still not arrived.  I say still because I expected another short cycle as they had been decreasing - last month was 21 days, 24 days before that - if it arrives tomorrow it will 26 days, so at least it is going back in the right direction.  Can't help but hope there is another reason for the delay but I have had a few tummy pains the last couple of days.  Whatever the outcome, its a positive thing!

Will let you know how I get on at Care.  Enjoy the rest of your evenings ladies x


----------



## loopskig

Night night, sweet dreams Suzy and your teensie one(s?!)  
Look forward to hearing all about you in the morning xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey ladies, sorry have been AWOL, god life is hard work. 

Good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Just been to see Sarah Millican tonight, a surprise from the hubby as he said I need cheering up, very funny, it's been a long time since I have laughed like that. Xxxxx
Gods night pumpkins


----------



## suzymc

10fingers, loops and anna - just popping on quickly to say thank you so much for your kind messages. love you ladies. thanks for all your support and catch you all later xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Obviously my good luck message was for our lovely Suzy, but of course I didn't say that! I will be popping on here all day waiting for your news. Even crossed my cats paws for you this morning.


----------



## mungoadams

good luck suzy, thinking of you & your dh and been sending you a gazillion   for the last 24 hours or so . x

other personals later xxx


----------



## suzymc

30mins until we leave 2 get our results and i fear it's going to be bad news.
The clinic would have rung by now if it was a BFP and i kinda may have done a sneaky POAS earlier. i wasn't going to but couldn't resist it in the end (sorry 10fingers, after what i said aswell)
Not feeling very hopeful.......... 
It seems i am psychosomatic and can imagine being pregnant!!!!
This is gonna hurt like hell!!!!!!!!
Be back on later xxx


----------



## mungoadams

suzy, try to hold on hun   
those POAS are soo tempting and i totally understand, but remember your HCG levels might just be taking a little while to get up.. this could still be a BFP hun.


----------



## suzymc

i used a 20ml test so i've not got much hope.... there wasn't even the faintest line. I am kinda happy i did it as i feel a bit more prepared as i had convinced myself i was pregnant (just was scared to admit it) that now the blow may be easier......  thanks though hun xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Suzy, I have been thinking about you all day, as have probably all the pumpkins. Try to keep positive, not long to go now    

Ali


----------



## suzymc

thanks Ali xx
this is so rotten..... ugh! I was so determined to proove DH wrong as he announced that it if i was pregnant it would be like rolling a 6 on a dice!!!! i want that 6 !!!!!


----------



## mungoadams

lots of   . some ladies get false negatives and it could even be below just below 20hcg. it does happen.


----------



## suzymc

BF f*in N - i've had to try and force myself to stop crying now as my face is the size of a bus and my head is killing me.
I HATE HATE HATE HATE being infertile. Ugh! horrid what we have to go through. It's not just heart breaking for us but so much so for everyone who goes through it with us.... friends and family. 
I thank you so so much ladies for your amazing support.
Third try scares the living bee gees out of me especially if things don't go to plan again. DH gave me the cr*ppest hug and said third time lucky. That did NOT help but i know he meant well and is just struggling with his emotions. A blubbering wreck is hard for any man to deal with. The crying has already come a lot easier this time
Why in gods name did i feel so much more this time?! it's so so unfair. It must be my swollen ovaries or my AF trying to start. it's just all not helped as i had real hope there.
I'm scared there's something wrong with my eggs or DH's sperm.............. 
The worse thing was when i got to the laboratory they didn't yet have my results in an envelope so she told me the results. Boy did i have to try and hold it together. I really wanted to just look at the results with DH in the car but it wasn't to be.

love and hugs 2 u all. Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Suzy, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you the hugest of hugs.

Sue


----------



## suzymc

Sue - thank you so so much. sorry i haven't been posting on the jan/feb cycle buddie thread but i wanted more 'me' time this time. foolishly thinking it would make a difference. i have been reading it though and the support you've given to all the ladies has just been amazing. you are an amazing lady. xxxx


----------



## suzymc

Also i've been chatting recently on the old pumpkin thread and i've had some amazing support off some lovely ladies. i mentioned them to 10fingers this morning and that i want them to know that we're chatting over here as i'd love for them to join us. so i hope that's ok and that we see them over here soon. seems strange talking on two pumpkin threads. it'd be nice if we could squidge up together.  Suzy xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, totally utterly f****** rubbish. I am so sorry honey, it is just so unfair. Sending you a million hugs although nothing I can say to make it better hope it helps that we are all thinking of you. I am crying for you honey which might sound ridiculous but I just so wanted it to be your time. Xxxxx

Ps yes defo ask the other pumpkin ladies to join us, I keep nipping on there.


----------



## Annawb37

Hey Suzy.   I'm sooooooo sorry, unfortunately from experience I can say the second BFN is actually worse than the first, I know only too well the thoughts that run through your head about why it's not worked. My second fail hit me like a sledgehammer and I fell apart, hence the 5 month break before we go again. Nothing I can say to help, but thinking of you . Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Aw *lexi*. thanks hun & for posting on your holiday 2. sorry to make you sad, i have to say if it was you i would be crying too, so no not ridiculous. i cry for all you lovely pumpkins. (good or bad) what you all go through i go through too  
i feel my grasp on being a 'real' mummy gently slipping away from me and there's not a lot i can do to get it back 
it's all just utter ****e. scared next try will be like this one!!! why did they all have to slow down! what if it's just my stupid cr*ppy womb!!!
FFS. (can you tell i'm a bit angry and worried?!) xx

*anna* - yes sadly you are right. the second is a lot lot worse and hurts so much more. see above as to what is already running through my head as to why it didn't work. my mum saying maybe it's just because they were left too long didn't help as day 3 we had 7 amazing embies. day 5 they were all utter pants.... BUT still should really have had some chance of success. i'm wondering if maybe i should insist on that final operation she has been contemplating for me as that may be what's stopping me getting pregnant?! i will ask her when i see her next. i need a list!! and i'm gonna ask everything in ENGLISH! lol. the immune drugs are illegal in france so i'm trying not to worry too much about immune issues as i think i have far too many other things to worry about xx

i have mentioned our thread so hopefully we'll see the ladies over here soon.


----------



## mungoadams

hi suzy,
i am so sorry hun  devastated for you and dh. 
         

i know now is not the time, but yep definitely i think asking your doc some q's  and considering staying with her, but a different lab, might be a way to help feel more in control.  am really sorry you couldnt open the results on your own. i think that is a downside of blood results really, theyre not v private  

thinking of you and dh tonnes, i am sure he is equally devastated. blokes just find crying harder 

we're all here for you. I will try to come on the board lots, but you know where i am if you need me anyway. I have an acupuncture appt tomorrow so wont be online from mid-moring to mid afternoon tomorrow; and dh is insisting we get our backside into gear on the garden.

of course yes lovely to talk to other PP's 

mungo xx


----------



## loopskig

Suzy I am so sorry darling. I want to tell you all sorts of comforting things but can think of nothing helpful, Its just not fair. Poor you, and Ruth and Mungo (well, and all of us I suppose). Why can't our luck change. You girls are so lovely, kind and deserving, you will be brilliant mummies one day   
I was in Sainsbury's when I got your text and looked a right wally crying up and down the aisles but I don't care when its mostly the sc*[email protected] shouting at their trillions of children they seemed to have conceived with no trouble. Perhaps not the fairest of outlooks but I'm so mad for you Suze. 
 to you all precious girls
All the love in the world to you Suzy & Mark

Loops x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy I still can't believe it   as I said earlier, it's just all so unfair. I'm in tears again reading all the lovely messages from your fellow pumpkins. We really all do care a lot and are here for you as much as we all can be. 

Sending more of the most mahoosiveist hugs xx


----------



## charlotte80

Suzy - I'm so sorry to read your news   life is too cruel.
Cry as much as you want as us girls have put ourselves through so much. Indulge in anything you fancy and hope the sun shines on you soon.

Big   Charlotte x


----------



## Annawb37

Well today has been another rubbish day in pumpkin land,   I'm so gutted for our queen pumpkin Suzy! I really hoped this was it! I think for all us ladies that have the second go you'll know what I mean when I say the second BFN hits you a bit harder. We're all here for you suze, whatever and whenever you need! 

Sorry I've not done personals for ages, work has been horrible and if m not working I'm sleeping off the after effects of the stone! This time next week it will be gone. Well freaked out, never had an op before. Today I said goodbye to my work boy toy!! Ha ha! He's off on holiday next  week then I'm off from next Thursday for perhaps 4 weeks. Everyone seems to be going to really miss me which is lovely. I think it's my stories of netball skirts and hockey sticks for pulling boys at school and my successful pulling technique of popping my number in their pockets.  

Going to join a gym once I'm recovered from the op, well I say another gym as I'm already a member of the nana gym along the street! It's what exercise phobic fat lasses need, two gym memberships. The first one is the nana gym, nicknamed by my work colleagues as its full of old ladies and I only joined as I didn't have the heart to say their 80s gym was minging. Needless to say I've managed only 4 trips in 5 months. So I'm joining DW gym in a few weeks. 

Hope your all well, I promise to get my **** in gear be around a lot more, xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, just want to say how sad I feel for you, life feels so unfair sometimes.  Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## baby777

Suzy, im so sorry about your sad news and because I wasn't around the last few days. My father was in hospital so I hope you can forgive me for not being around. You really don't deserve the crappy news. You are so genuine and nice that it's just so wrong that you have to suffer and that goes for all the pumpkins. I can't imagine how you must be feeling, just try not to loose hope because it WILL happen for us all xxx

I'm here if you want to talk about it xxx

Baby777


----------



## alig1972

Suzy -Absolutely gutted to hear your news, it is just so unfair. Take some time out for some 'me' time and remember the pumpkins are here for you whenever you need us...


----------



## suzymc

Aw shucks..... thanks ladies. Again thank you so much again for your support and your kind words and i've had some lovely texts & PMs (from ladies not even on this thread too which is just lovely). Oh & needless to say Anna made me laugh   

I am too numb now to properly cry but my eyes are very wet today to say the least but i am truly exhausted. I'd quite like counselling but of course there's the language barrier. I think before the next try i'm going to ask if the op is needed and if it is i'll need a few months rest. If it's not needed then i'll ask 2 wait for 4 months not 3. I'm also going to get an up to date smear and have this B12/iron deficiency checked out (i think i've mentioned it?) I think the only thing i can be is proactive and try not to wallow too much but i am sure there's going to be some very sad and dark days to come. 
I'm going to wait 2 Af's before my follow up too just so i can test my next 2 AF's and to be honest i can't face a follow up anytime soon.

I know sadly we have a few 2 failed cycle ladies. Can i ask have you been offered any extra tests or advice? i desperately want DH to start taking Zinc but he refuses to take vitamins.

I'm plowing myself into work and gardening this weekend for distractions. One blessing is ebay sales have been fab since i complained last week! So some things are going well. Let's hope it lasts but knowing ebay it won't. (ok so i'm a negative ninny)

mungo - the lab in Poitiers isn't supposed to be as good as La Rochelle but for us La Rochelle have been so so bad that anything is worth a try. we will ask i think! i'll get mark to explain why we're so upset with them.... but she may have half an idea already

loops - aw bless you in Sainsburys. Our luck surely has to change soon... or else we'll have to change the name of this thread. is there a luck guru we can see? 

10fingers - thanks hun. you know i'd be the same for you...... life's just so ****. my heart is aching so so much. pants pants pants....... how did it go yesterday?

charlotte - thank you hun, i hope the sun shines on ALL of us soon

anna - crisps were almost finished, lol. i really thought this was it!!!!   boo cr*p. So excited your stone will be out soon. that'll be a celebration and a half. LOL @ your 'pulling' stories. 4 weeks off! wow. is that recovery time or you just decided to have lots of lovely time off? oh you do make me laugh - 2 gyms.... only you could join a gym cuz you don't want to offend them.

whirl - thanks for my hugs my lovely. life truly sucks!!! you and ginger are our good luck charms and i'm so glad we have something to look forward too.

baby - oh no your Dad too. I hope he's doing ok hun   Words can't really properly describe how i'm feeling but it's not good but i am lucky because i have all you super amazing ladies to get me through this and i am blessed for that

alig - thanks to you too. I think i need FF more than ever at the moment. you're like my counselling......   this is truly rubbish though

thanks again ladies. i'm also going to try and research if DRing is good for women with fibroids as i've noticed recently that this should be done and as we know both my protocols have been short. i hate to turn up at the docs and suggest a load of stuff as that's her job but not mine but stuff that i want a better cycle next time. i think with all their stupid 'thursday' timing they don't offer DRing.

Love 2 all and have a good weekend. Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

suzy, sounds as though you are coping brilliantly hun. lots of crying is good, i think. i would recommend you both get a vid D test - Zita west do DIY ones - not sure if you could just get it done with your doc? see here http://www.zitawest.com/buy/services/ . I also had a B12 test. yikes.. is there anywhere else other than poitiers and la rochelle? gardening sounds very healing to me... and hey some good sales helps generally!

really sorry still no other personals.. i have to get ready for acupuncture & get my  in gear 


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Annawb37

Morning ladies

Suzy - you sound like your hanging on in there, good girl. My clinic haven't offered any tests or change in treatment. They seem to be quite stuck in their ways. Personnally I think I'm the problem, everything goes well untill they give then back to me. I think I need a new womb! I have offered to pay my 19yr old sister to have one for me but I believe buying babies is illegal. I'm just hoping she has an 'accident' (by that i mean accidently pregnant, not runover) and I can adopt it! Needless to say she is not amused! Apparently doc says I will be signed off for 4 weeks, wicked, although I think I will go back sooner as will be bored. My work boy toy had already texted me to say have to get back ASAP as hell be bored without me, sweet! We all need some fun in the office, ha ha  

Only two more days at work, have taken couple of days leave to get myself sorted before the big day. Cleared my desk yesterday, everyone thought I wasn't coming back! Found a very healthy tanned blonde picture of myself this morning. That's my goal! With my two gym memberships should be achievable. After my recovery going to loose at least a stone get my hair dyed blonde again and I know they are bad but a few cheeky sunbeds for a bit of colour. 19 yr old sister is coming round today, no doubt just for a good feed and to do her washing, mmmmmm I can trade food and washing for a baby??


----------



## suzymc

god i feel rubbish!!!!
not got a lot of work done yet today just lots of research into french clinics.
I have a lovely FF, english but living in France, lady who i'm in touch with so i'm trying to find out of i can just simply change clinics.
I'll also see if our current doc can let us go to the clinic in Poitiers instead as i can't see how they can be worse than La Rochelle and then if i can change clinics & IF we have to have a 4th try then there's supposed to be a really good clinic with a new embryo measuring machine (2hrs from here) that almost constantly tracks the embryos and decides at what point it has to go back in - PERFECT! It would mean a lot of extra travelling to scans but if we need a fourth try i'd like it to be perfect!!! I think they have this machine in Oxford?

Mungo - thanks for the link hun. It's quite easy to get vitamin tests done over here so i just need to see my normal doc & get a prescription from her and then i just pop along to a laboratory. i'll ask her if she thinks there's anything else worth testing for. i believe B12 deficiency (which is linked to my iron deficiency) needs a transfusion every 3 months as you can never keep on top of it with vitamins etc. so fingers crossed i haven't got that!!!! gardening is currently postponed, horrid drizzle....... have a nice acupuncture sess hun xx

anna - oh you're on form today  there's nothing like a giggle along with Anna. I think my doc is very stuck in her ways too. She insists my low iron isn't a problem yet there's many websites that state low iron is a problem & i may never get it sorted until i get my B12 looked at. sooooo complicated. 
your sis story had me really giggling. i can just imagine it all now. buying babies is illegal but 'surrogacy' in britain isn't!!! but washing for a baby, sounds like a good swop. can we turn her into a baby making factory?     So is this work boy toy a looker? he sounds fun, lol. Well at least on your time off you can officially keep me entertained. hehe! i'm thinking of going back to blonde soon too just so when my roots show through it doesn't look as odd



i have to tell ya i had a shock walking in the supermarket yesterday. walking through the door i saw this woman with the most shocking grey roots. imagine my horror when i realised it was me. DH said i was being vain - well there's a fine line between vanity and scaring oneself silly. At least i can dye my hair tomorrow....... i'm staying brown for now but next time i'm going to pick an ash blonde so my roots don't look as scary next time. Anyone home dyed from mid brown to ash blonde? any tips? i don't want to go green!!!!! 

love 2 all, a crappy but optimistic Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good to hear you with a little bit of chirp this morning Suze. You take your time mate. Duvet on sofa with chicken soup before midday and red wine after xx

Anna, I second the motion that use of washing machine in exchange surrogacy is completely reasonable. My sis is only 16 so I might lay off her for a few years yet! The ONLY upside to being a barren no-hoper I have found in the last month is tanning. Whilst I maintain that it doesn't actually do you any harm I was not prepared to chance it when preggers (you can sense the denial!) and since then just haven't had the time so have been pale and not very interesting for the last 4 years. So as of our last failed clomid cycle I've been allowing myself a cheeky weekly sunbed sesh and am LOVING it. There's nothing like a proper 6/9 mins entirely to yourself and no other jobs you can do and just be nice and warm. Officially its prep for best friend's wedding at Easter but for me its the next best thing to professional counselling says Dr Loops. Nice to hear you full of beans mate  

Big love to you all lovely girls. I'm so glad we have one another xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Morning my lovelies

Suzeeee - don't be too hard on yourself hun, you're bound to feel rubbish right now, but its good to hear you're making plans ahead of your next cycle - I think a plan helps for sure.  You know so much so trust your instincts - its your body and your treatment and no, you're not the professional, but you are not far off   You are the professional of the pumpkin patch   So, you go with what feels right for you and if that means getting extra tests and suggesting things, you just go for it.  Don't know if you got my text as my phone is charging upstairs, but sending you more hugs   I'm afraid I have no advice on the hair dying (remember, I ended up ginger not so long ago and that was at the hairdressers!) but I think maybe don't expect it to be the exact colour and don't expect it to last as long if you're putting it on brown.  That is the extent of my advice! Did I tell you I am red now btw? xx

Anna - hello missy, you sound on fine form    I agree with Suzy, perhaps your sis could help us all    Gym memberships sound like a plan - its good to have options after all!  I still haven't made it to mine - my membership was 'unfrozen' a month ago but I'm currently blaming my bad neck and being too busy at work   I like the sound of your goal - can't wait to see the new you in a couple of months.  Not long now until the horrid stone is out - hurrah! Have fun with your sister today x

Mungo - enjoy the accupuncture hun - I need to get an app sorted soon too x

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all doing ok.  Lexi - looking forward to hearing your tales and fresh mountain air xx

AFM - Had my follow-up app yesterday.  Felt absolutely fine, then was in floods of tears within about 30 seconds - all she did was ask how I felt the tx went    I had thought I was getting somewhere with the counselling - clearly not fast enough! So in a nutshell, they don't really know 'what went wrong'.  She says my response was 'as expected' for a poor responder (great) but that I did respond a little quickly which may have affected egg quality so she would suggest reducing my gonal from 450 to 375 next time.  Possibly also consider short protocol although she says there is no stats to suggest there is a difference in outcome, it may be put less stress on my ovaries not downregging.  Fertilisation rate should have been 70-80% but mine was 25% - they don't know why.  No apparant sperm issues (I think she said 85 million & motility fine) but they could do further sperm analysis.  It also all could just be a 'one off' and that if it happened again, they would look to do more detailed investigation (I'm thinking yeah, I'll pay  £6k and 'see how it goes' - not!).  She would recommend ICSI again, just I think to try and improve fertilisation rates.  She also mentioned 'donor eggs' which set me off crying again - as an option to consider - but would say try ICSI once more.  She then asked would we like to book in a cycle again - erm, NO!  Sorry love, we are offski! She didn't ask why or where to, probably cus she didn't have enough tissues in the box.  So now DP thinks he has super sperm again - it will be interesting to see what George says next week.  Being at the clinic again was weird - think it bought it all back.  I had my counselling straight after and spent the whole hour crying - what a muppet! Anyway, roll on Thursday when I get to meet the God that is George x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh and still no AF.......!


----------



## Annawb37

Hi again!

Yep I'm feeling pretty good today. Have been out gardening this morning, well I say gardening, we have Victorian terrace so it's just a yard full of pots. I did quite well, suggested Andrew should join me as needed him to lift a few pots and managed to sit on my behind and boss him about while he did all the work. Ha ha! Well done me, it was exhausting work.  

10fingers- sis not arrived yet, she didn't get home till 6am, oh to be young again! Can't wait to hear how your appt with George goes. 

Loops- personlly I  think 16 is a good age, I should have started working on mine she was younger and easier to manipulate. I think I have SAD disorder as sunbeds make me happy, I love being brown and get a lovely warm feeling afterwards. If it wasn't harmfull I think hubby would send me three times a day!! 

Suze - my boy toy isn't bad, same age as me but a total fit freak, obviously I would be a perfect match for him, barren chubby pale bird who twitches at the thought of exercise, moans, sick all the time and on our last night out he spent the whole night wiping my tears, I had an excuse was first drunken night after failed ivf. We're actually pretty good friends, have a bit of a flirt and say very inappropriate things to each other. I asked to see a picture of his kebab yesterday!!! It was innocent but it didn't sound it at the time!


----------



## Annawb37

On my way to the 2 stone weight loss, bought an app for my phone, that should do it! Better have a rest now!


----------



## suzymc

*loops* - we had pizza for lunch and i'm gonna make a very very hot curry for tea  i'm glad we all have one another too...... OOOooo jel of your sun beds. i am hoping for a lovely french summer to bathe around in for a bit (or a long time)

*10fingers* - still no AF. ugh! what to do!!! if it was me i'd have done a test but as we all know they are heart breaking things and well perhaps just cut down on the booze for a week and worry about it next weekend? thx 4 the advice hun. it's DH that puts me off 'suggesting' things but i've had enough of going with the flow!! i thought your 'red' comment on ** wasn't hair related.... blimey hun! red, you're braver than me. how red? do we get to see pics? do you like? i think i can handle a bit of ginger if it goes wrong. anyway i have a month to build myself up to the change back. You ARE getting somewhere with the counselling. I think you were perhaps upset cuz you were back at a familiar place with all sorts of emotions running around. it's totally understandable. it will all be very interesting to hear what George has to say too and i can't wait to hear all about it. I know it's perhaps a bit of a bad thing that DH is still thinking he has magic sperm (you know M is the same) but it does sound like it was an improvement so don't forget that too hun. interesting that you said a SP puts less stress on your ovaries. mine feel very big and stressed. lol. it's a bit soon to be talking about donor eggs!!!! stupid clinic. you are NOT a muppet and if you still think you are then well you're a very lovely muppet xxxxx

*anna anna anna* - you're so funny  i love the getting Andrew to do the gardening thang while you sit and watch. it must have been very hard work for you. aw well work toy boy sounds lovely.... and fun. hehe! and big congrats on the new app for your phone.... i can sense the pounds dropping off already

AFM - may have to 'hide' a few friends on faceache for a bit. i still want to be on ** as there's a lot of people on there that i love to stay in touch with but here's an example of someone's status today "Husband was the one who went out drinking last night while I stayed home and only had a glass and a bit of wine and yet I'm the one who woke up with a splitting headache and being sick!! Not fair! And not at all easy trying to look after a 10 month old very noisy boy when feeling like that! Boo!"

Yeah! F*in boo hoo to you miss. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. so that's just one of her status's there's many more similar. yes i know being a mummy is hard work but don't ever moan about it in that way...... yeah! i'm having a pants day.

love you all. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies. I hope u dont mind me joining u over here, and hope some of u remember me from Nov cycle. I am away this weekend, my dh has taken me to Scotland for the weekend, so have just enjoyed a lovely cream tea, and will be enjoying a glass of wine, or two later. I have briefly read through your posts, gosh u have been busy bees!!! I will do personals next week once i get home if that's ok. Love and best wishes to you all. P.S Suzy thanks for telling me about this thread. I agree that its nice we are all here for each other and its weird that although I haven't met any of you, I feel like you are all friends and someone to turn to (hope that doesn't sound soppy and you know what i mean).
    xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Ladies,

The lovely Suzymc invited me to pop on and join you guys from the old pumpkins list. I wondered where everyone had gone and am glad that you are all still in touch to offer support, as it was all of you that got me through my experience. I still would like to support you all if you will have me?

I do have my ticker attached but if it upsets anyone just let me know and I will remove it - please just let me know either on post or by PM xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

one of the neighbours cats has decided to move into our barn and has spent the last two nights whinning and fighting. HELP!!!!!!!!
as if i wasn't sleeping bad enough as it is. grumble grumble....... my head hurts........    

sturne and heapy  - lovely to see you both over here. 

sturne - ooooo sounds like you're having a lovely weekend away. i'm jealous. i think we could do with the same thing ourselves. some 'us' time with IVF a banned subject for the weekend. thanks again for your lovely message

heapy - my number one cheerleader. we need more success stories over here! we're all getting a bit down that our pumpkin luck has left us all. i for one love your ticker. whirl and ginger fairy are due a bit before you i believe? you have always been a great support to me 


love 2 all. from a spotty, tired and rather fed up Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

Got back yesterday from a fab ski holiday. Stayed in a lovely spa hotel for the week so managed some relaxation as well as lots of skiing. My god I am unfit,it's the first exercise I have done in ages and my legs were feeling the burn all week! Made up for it by eating loads of food! So back to reality for me now and no distractions before we start again. Just waiting for af to rock up.....and then the pill for a week or so before having the prostap injection on the 10th march. I have started to feel really anxious about this cycle as you know I think the 2nd go feels very different as you know what to expect - the highs and the low's! Anyway I am on a major health kick now after hols and going to walk every day with the dog. 

So how are we all?

Suzy, glad you are bearing up honey. When is your review appt? I think you are right about ensuring you get all the answers to your questions this time despite the language barrier. This might be a silly question but can you consider treatment in the uk? 

10fingers, what is it about our clinics......the minute I walk in to mine I well up, despite feeling fine before hand. Hopefully the review has helped to get some closure on your last cycle. How exciting about your appt with George, their success rates have been fabulous too! 

Hi sturne and Heapy, lovely to see you over here. Heapy your ticker is fine lovely, helps us all remember this journey does work. Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy. Xx

Anna, good luck for your op honey. You will be absolutely fine, the worst part is waiting to go to theatre then you wake up feeling fine wondering what all the fuss was about. Are they doing key hole surgery? 

A big hello to everyone else, I am getting nagged at to take the dog for a walk so better go. Is anyone else starting treatment soon? Sorry cant remember and hoping to have someone to support and vice versa. I posted once on the cycle buddy thread but not going to attempt it again as feel I know you ladies and you know me xxxx

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Alig, just saw on other thread you start dr on the 11th march so we will be starting at the same time. Yeyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- if it's a whingy cat probably a female. I do have domesticated cats but they don't really go anywhere away from home but before they came I had arabbit who ran free in the garden.  Being an animal lover I didn't want to hurt the cats coming in the garden to stalk him so I got a super soaker water pistol to scare them off - might be good to have one and give it a good soaking whenever you see it near your property.  We live quite centrally to town so sleep all year round with a fan on to create white noise.  I used to be able to hear my girls if they woke up crying and the dogs alert us sometimes if people come too close- expensive habit to get though with electricity costs the way they are!  I am with you though- I need my sleep! I too am also spotty- nice big hormonal lump ones on my chin and in contrast a lovely patch of eczema by my nose.

Lexi - the spa sounds lovely.  I can't even remember the last time I exercised so I would be like you.  So exciting that your next cycle is due.  I can only imagine how scary it is.  I don't know how many transfers I could have gone through after my nightmare one and a half hours of find the cervix opening! I also have a permanent scar on my finger from where I sliced into my skin while opening a vial to prep my injection. Will your clinic be changing any approach with you?  It is such a roller coaster of a journey and I really hope that the clinic have learnt a lot about how your body responds to the treatment and that this time will be maximised.  My pregnancy is going very well thanks but I still sit for long periods of time and replay the whole journey in disbelief that it did work.  Not sure if that will ever leave me.

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.  I probably should get up and go and clean the ferret shed out, the it is off out for lunch with a chum and then relaxation before heading back to work xxxxx enjoy the spring sunshine if you have it ladies


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Heapy, I am on the same protocol with slightly higher stimming drugs. I have had my tubes removed since my last treatment as they were causing probs so hoping that's made a difference. You are right I don't think this experience will ever leave any of us. Wow how many ferrets have you got? Enjoy your day x


----------



## Annawb37

Morning ladies

How's my Suzy doing this morning?

Lexi - holiday sounds fab! Andrew was just saying he would love to go skiing, but I can't ski. It founds like just the break you needed before starting again. Op day Friday then have 3 weeks lying round the house, how the hell I'm supposed to loose my extra 10lbs laid up in bed I don't know. May have to wire my jaw shut!


----------



## Wraakgodin

laughed at your stories about younger female family members of child bearing age!!  I have a 20 year old DSD and occasionally hope she gets up the duff and we could adopt it!!   Unfortunately due to the maximum and minimum age ranges in this country we could never adopt a baby, but I can dream!!!     

Sue


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Firstly and most importantly, Suzy, how are you today my dear? Hope you and DP are having some chill out time together today, esp after the cat episode last night! I agree with Heapy - bring out the water cannons!  I did end up doing a test yesterday morning as I arranged a bit of a last minute night out last night so thought it was best.  Predictably AF has arrived today!  My hair is a browny red - when I get around to it there will be some pics on ** from last night - I really love the colour actually  I can cope with being a lovely muppet  I know its helping really, just wish the tears would stop arriving, it annoys me!  Oh I know ** mums can be annoying, I don't think some people know how lucky they are. 

Anna - loving the supervised gardening - I would never be able to get away with that so well done you! I'm afraid I have no tips for having 3 weeks off lying around doing nothing and not eating - I had 3 weeks off for my cycle and grazed for the whole time!

Sturne - lovely to see you joining us, hope you are well?  Your weekend sounds amazing  x

Heapy - lovely to see you here too!  I certainly don't mind your ticker hun, it gives us all hope and it will be lovely to follow your journey too xx

Lexi - lovely to have you back, so glad you had a fab time - all that fresh mountain air and exercise is a fab way to prepare for a cycle I reckon.  Easier said than done I know, but try not to feel anxious about the cycle hun and as much as you can go with the flow.  At least you know what to expect now and that level of fear is taken out of it - try not to replace it with other fears if you can.  Plenty of relaxation and positive visualisation is needed for you, thats orders from your holistic hippy buddy    Its reassuring its not just me and the clinic crying thing, I just wish I could be less emotional it does my head in!  I'm working on it! x

Hi Sue, hope you are well x

AFM - hungover again and AF arrived today (28 day cycle so this is a good thing apart from it being obviously a bad thing).  I did a test yesterday so knew I was safe for a night out.  In the last 24 hours I have consumed 3 McDonalds and drank far too much vodka.  I feel dirty!  It took 3 hours to drive to my friends in London last night via Highbury - by the time I got there, I was so angry, pre-menstrual and hungry I burst into tears (no surprise there) and like the drama queen I am said I wasn't going out! Friend sorted me out and a good night was had.  Acrobatics of the night involved me climbing through a car window.  Can't wait to get healthy again soon though!  I drove home today via Highbury to collect an even more hungover DP, another 3 hours of driving through football traffic - argggghhh! Normal position resumed on the sofa - can someone make me a roast dinner and bring it round?  thanks   xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

10fingers - life wouldn't be the same without your acrobatics!  And in my view, Macdonalds is mandatory when a large amount of alcohol has been consumed.  sorry your final visit to the clinic was so distressing, but hope you can put an end to that now and look forward to a new treatment and the success you can bring.  And remember, it is possible to get pregnant if you are a poor responder, i'm an example of that!

Anna good luck for the op and make the most of your three weeks off.  You do make me laugh, love the comments about the hard work gardening and the kebab!!!

Lexi- glad you had a good holiday.  good luck with the healthy eating / exercise for the next few weeks, not long to go now.

Heapy its good to see you on here.  How are you getting on?  When is your 20 week scan?  I'm just a few weeks ahead of you, at 20 weeks now.

Sturne its good to see you over here, your weekend sounds lovely!

Suzy how are you doing?  Its your body and your embryos, so it is perfectly acceptable to ask as much as you want.  I was advised to ask loads of stuff by my acupuncturist and it really helps, as they did a load of miscarriage tests for me which was reassuring, and also as you know then that at least they have treated you as an individual and at least considered all options rather than just following their usual protocols.  

Hi to loops, mungo, baby, ali, charlotte and ginger.

AFM i'm doing well, we have just had our hall, stairs and landing replastered so it no longer looks like it belongs in the 70s, just the painting to go.  

remember girls that we are positive pumkins and good things can happen, and this year is our year.  I know thats easier said than done, (our nephew was born this week and I still had a cry even though I'm pregnant as it brought back all the memories of my BIL and SIL announcing their pregnancy the month that we found out for definite we needed icsi, and the annoyance that it only took them a very short time of trying and the jealousy that we should have been first, yes I know I'm a horrible ungrateful person!) but good things can happen and will happen this year.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - they thought they ,might have to remove my tubes prior to treatment as they are deformed and stuck to the back of my womb. Not that I would have minded as they have been no use to me since 1998!  At least you won't have to worry about the fluid in them affecting things

10f&t - I laughed so much at your antics!  Three McDonalds- yum! Best time at Mc D' s ever was when they did the two for one deals on big macs.  Don't forget that tears cleanse the soul. You don't want to repress things and then let them get in the way of your next cycle.  I am really  interested to hear what they do with you at the Zita clinic.  Hope the hangover has eased off 

Whirl- I am doing well.  next scan is on 9th March.  Trying to mix up which relatives get to come each time so they all get the experience.  Glad to see you are doing well and all is going ok. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is ready for the week ahead. Xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins

for some reason i didn't get a notification email and thought the thread had gone quiet..... duh!!

lexi - lovely to have you back, and thanks again for breaking your FF ban to be there for me   It sounds like you had a perfect time  I can't wait for your cycle to start, i'm here every step of the way. i think you'll find it easier this time and you are in a much better place now with your womb. I can choose when i go back for my review so i think i'm going to wait for 2 AF's first so in about 6 weeks i guess. unless DH nags that i should go sooner but i just want to 'see' if i need this op or not. i think i can have tx in the UK but not fully covered but i have already picked out the best clinic in france if we need to go for #4   

heapy - thx 4 the advice. only trouble is we're still yet to see the darn cat. i luckily didn't hear it last night but DH said it was still about. we are thinking it's after the rats that have just come out of hibernation.....so get rid of the rats first i think. Ooooo you have ferrets. Can we borrow them for our rats please? lol. wow! sounds like you have lots of animals...... 

anna - sorry i ddn't get on here yesterday. i thought the thread had gone quiet (stupid email). i am sorta ok, i think when my AF comes it's gonna be worse (if you know what i mean). things didn't go well with chat today with DH (see end of message) 

sue - lol, so you've thought of the whole 'adopting' thing too. maybe they could make allowances cuz you're related? 

10fingers - "see anna's reply"....  ... thx 4 asking....  what is it with AF's arriving as soon as POASs have been done! did i tell you about the one i did once and then realised after doing it that AF had also just started? Mother nature is so so cruel..... your hair looks fab. i'm very jealous. mine went a bit wrong yesterday....  but that colour really suits you. And i meant to say something on ** but 3 McDonalds... what would George say!!!! lol. Did anyone make you a roast dinner?     sounds a good job your friend sorted you out though. bless ya  

whirl - again, , see Anna's reply  thx..... are the miscarriage tests related to implantation too? it's scary to think i may have another 2 cycles to go through this year yet! eek! aw bless ya at your cry. it's so hard, especially when we remember how we have felt in the past.

AFM - OK well i'm pretty fed up really. DH & i chatted today about next try. I'd mentioned Nantes to him and that they have the same embryo tracking machine as Oxford and he said that has to wait for #4. OK i can go with that so i mentioned Poitiers to him as let's remember he WAS the one that had said that if #1 failed he wants us to go to Poitiers. So here's me thinking he feels the same, NOPE. He wants to go back to stupid la Rochelle that left my embryos too long and dropped the catheter on the floor. He says i'm playing the blame game and he's worried Poitiers won't do an ultrasound transfer. Well secretly i'm hoping i have the operation before #3 so i won't need an ultrasound transfer anymore. I could have cried. Anyway i'll leave it 2 AF's and then i may just 'pretend' i need the op if she says it won't pose a risk. just to make sure you know?
Cat update - shut all barns doors and i didn't hear the cat but DH said it was still about but he woke me up anyway coming to bed at 5am... who comes to bed at 5am?
AF update - still waiting but my insides feel like they're about to fall out... i think this is gonna be a baaddddd one. not to mention distressing.
Hair update - dyed it yesterday and because my roots had grown out so much the hair dye made the top look pink and the rest just a pants brown colour. so i thought i'd take 2 inches off the length to try and even it out. I messed it up and had to take 2 more inches off to 'tidy it up' that didn't work so i drafted in DH. who proceeded to start crying with laughter of the mess he was making of my hair (yeah great). So then another 2 more inches later of messing about by me i am now a full 6 inches shorter and a bit 'uneven'. Mortified doesn't cut it!!!!!

have a great week ladies. 

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- I am with you on the hair thing. I am now gracefully going grey and have lovely silver highlights. Given up on trying to keep up on the dye job.  I don't even notice it anymore.  I also chop my own hair and regularly end up chopping of more than I had planned.  Have you got one of the razor thinners - they can be good to add layers?  Sounds like you are having some tough conversations at the moment.  It is harder for the menfolk to understand the need to change but I too would be like you.  Trust in the person treating me is such a massive thing.  I wasn't even aware that Oxford had that machine- I wonder if it was used on my eggs?  Hope you feel comfortable in your decision for the next go- who has the best success rates in your area?
Hope AF isn't too hard on you Hun- damn that pesky witch, she had no right in being here this month!  Glad the cat has found a better hunting ground.  I agree with ou on the 5am thing- I haven't seen coming to bed at that time since my party days!  I would lend you the ferrets but they are lazy buggers that just sun themselves in hammocks and eat.  My parents have had them do a circuit of their loft and then sprinkle their poo around to get rid of mice and squirrels.  It looks like it has worked too.
I am a bit of an animal collector but have had to reign it in with the current gang.  They all have a fair few years left in them so no more room at the inn for now.  It is hard though when people talk to me about animals that need rescuing.

Hope everyone has had a good day xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Whirl - thanks for the McDonalds support    Yes I must remember your success story of course!  Sorry you've been upset hun, this journey is such an emotional rollercoaster - you're not ungrateful, just human!  I really hope this is the year for us all xx

Heapy - thanks too for the McDonalds support - tee hee.  Yes I do believe tears cleanse the soul, but mine should be baptised by now in that case lol! I would like to just be able to cry when its really necessary, rather than at the drop of a hat!  But I get the repression thing and that's what I am hoping the counselling will help with - I guess it means getting a little worse before I get better maybe?!  Hangover was long - I went to bed and stayed there! Not long now for your scan, very exciting! x

Suzy - hello my lovely - sorry your convo with DP didn't go well - perhaps its a little too early for him to think things through properly?  Maybe give it a bit more time and bring it up in a few weeks time once he's had time to digest things a little more?  But whatever, you do what you feel is right op wise - if it would feel better for you, then go for it x  Awww AF sounds like she will be a witch - I HATE that feeling hun.  Mine arrived yesterday and had to have a hot water bottle for the first time in years.  Thanks for the hair feedback - I'm so sorry yours was not a success   But at least it seems like it bought a little humour at this sad time - what are you going to do now?  I don't think George would be impressed with my 3 mcdonalds for sure! Imagine if I had put that down on the ZW questionnaire on the diet sheets (you have to give examples of typical breakfast, lunch and dinner for 2 week days and 1 weekend) - he'd kick my ass out out the clinic I think!  No offers on the roast I'm afraid, had to make do with a tesco chicken ping!

AFM - spent the day in bed yesterday, getting too old for these antics (I know I keep saying that).  Last night was awoken by a terrifying screaming lady at 11.50pm which even woke DP up! I was in an absolute panic not sure where it had come from, heart beating out of my chest - spent the next hour tossing and turning and listening and wondering whether to call the police.  Sure it came from next door, now I am fretting about who I am living next to! The concensus at work was I should have reported it - I saw a PCSO on my way home and stopped him and reported it so now I feel at least they have the facts if something sinister emerges! Yikes!  3 more sleeps till I meet G  x


----------



## Annawb37

Evening pumpkins

Well one more day to go, I'm nervous but also a bit exited about having a month off. That's so wrong! Have also been feeling really quite well so feel like a fraud having it out but doc reassured me that if we're doing more ivf and hopefully getting preggers then it's better out now. Suzy, oh my god, it sounds like me a few years ago, want through a stage of dying and cutting my own hair, whilst I'm still partial to the odd home dye I don't touch the scissors anymore, far too many disasters. I have managed to get in to see my hairdresser on Thursday to begin the blonding! First round of highlights. very exited, Andrew think its a massive waste of money as I'm going to be in the house for a month but I'm not known for my reasonable behaviour. Sorry your chat with DH didn't go well, all I can say men are idiots sometimes and don't realise when there better off just keeping their mouths shut. 

Good night ladies!! Xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

just quick hello to everyone, hugs to suzy expecially, luck to anna for your op and love to everyone else! spent all sunday on allotment, work has gone manic again and i have a tractor trailer of muck being delivered tomorrow for my allotment, so expecting to be shoveling s&*t most of tomorrow night... haha!

sorry from the once again somewhat pants mungo ... i have stiff wrists from typing and stiff everything else from shovelling! promise to write on wednesday xx


----------



## suzymc

Hello pumpkins 

heapy - i'm glad i'm not the only one with grey hair at our age!!!!! i thought that wasn't supposed to happen until we are over 40? poo! i need to get roots matching my hair dye so i can leave it for 9 months (see i have hope) razor thinner sound good. i always get told off, when i eventually do get to a hairdressers, for cutting my own hair but in this current climate there's better things 2 spend my money on. we saw a programme last year about 'that' machine and they said it had been pioneered at Oxford so i presumed they have the machine there too  exciting somewhere has it in france and that it's only 2 hours from here. i will work on DH. i have 4 weeks.... they don't publish success rates in france   but the clinic with 'that' machine is v popular!! Perhaps you can post us a packet of ferret poo? lol.... we'd collect animals if we could to. At one point we had 1 macaw, 1 stray/found multi coloured bird with breed unknown, 1 donkey, 1 Shetland pony, 3 geese, 6 ducks, 1 cockerel, 1 bantam and 6 chickens.... now we're just 3 chickens, 2 macaws and 1 cockatoo. i'd love a cat but DH is allergic... oh and we have rats in the garden. lol and a honey buzzard

10fingers  - yes! i think it's a little early for him to think things through too. we'll give it a month and then i'll approach the subject again. i mean if i have this last op then i won't need a 'certified' ultrasound transfer. well i'm in loads of pain and AF has started but not heavy (yet) so i'm good with that. still sad as anything though   I'm just going to ignore my reflection for now, lol. OMG on the scream. i'd have been totally the same and if it was in britain i'd have reported it too but it's hard when u're not sure where it's come from. fingers crossed all is well!!!!
& 2 More Sleeps...... eek! sooo exciting. don't 4get i want to know EVERYTHING... hehe!

anna - so not long now till your month off and of course your op...... don't you dare feel like a fraud. naughty you!!! tsk!!! the pain you have had is proof alone that this stone needs 2 come out. it's probably just resting elsewhere for a few days. Hair has to be done by me as we're 'cutting back' right now. We have 3, 1 month over due bills now. things are getting better now though and hopefully we can pay them by friday. Good luck with the blonding. Just ignore Andrew   Yes men are idiots..... but sometimes? more like nearly all the time. lol

mungo - thx 4 my PM, i think you are officially the most 'in the know' pumpkin. your wealth of knowledge is fab  Enjoy your muck shovelling tonight hun. can't say i'm envious. hehe! 

AFM - AF has already arrived   it hurts but it's not heavy so i'm good with that. so gravelling may now be on saturday but DH is considering hiring someone in in a couple of weeks time (sounds good to me). he's being a stubborn s*d with the heating today and it's the warmest day of the year (so far) and he's got more radiators on than when it was -12oC. i really can't win sometimes. i think we need a few days away somewhere nice. i feel a bit 'detached' from him right now. 

hugs and love 2 all.
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Well my big box of drugs arrived yesterday and they are now taking up the fridge. One question, my trigger shot last time was an injection, but this time seems to be a pre-filled pen, has anyone used these and is it straightforward? They have upped my menopur from 150 to 225 this time, but I still have to go in for an early scan as still at risk of OHSS. 

Lexi - Yey to us starting at the same time, it will be good to have a cycle buddy. 

Anna - Good luck for your op and hope you are back on your feet quickly. 

Suzy - boo to AF, but glad it is not too bad. I know how you feel re cats, but it is my own that are keeping me awake. Our 5 month old kitten keeps waking up too early in the morning and chases around, but we are getting our revenge today as he is having his 'little balls' removed  
As for hair, I am 40 this year and have the odd one or two grey coming through but can't complain. My dad was grey in his 20's, so it could be a lot worse.

Heapy and Sturne - Glad to see that you have both joined us on this thread...

Hello to everyone else, Ali


----------



## loopskig

Hiya
Still not much going on here but wouldn't want you to miss me!

Suze - I thought for a bit you were irretrievably down in the dumps and whilst its still a horrid [email protected] situation you are in I'm really pleased to see you looking forward darling. What's stopping you from going to the top best clinic for round 3?

Suzy/Heapy - I am 20% grey already   and 'only' 32. 

10F&T - you dirty macca lover

Anna - good luck with your op babe. Will be thinking of you.

Lexi - welcome home, glad you like the CDs

Newbies - hello again! lovely to have you here xxx

Ali/Lexi - woooooooooooooo here's two nice big fat BFPs coming up please!....   Baby are you joining them?

AFM, nothing this week but gearing up to everyone's birthday between 2&8 March. Myself, husb, mother (60!), best mate, neighbour, another 5+ friends & rels, even the bl00dy dog! So we have a houseful of my family this coming weekend and might be taking a trip to the National Space Centre. Mum's off to Barbados later in the week to pretend her milestone achievement isn't happening. Good for her! I'm not jealous and will be taking myself off to Tantastic to compete.

Love to you all in very big doses, especially Mungo, Ruth & Whirl
Loops xxx xx


----------



## loopskig

PS. for those of you who are interested my brother had 20 wk scan last week and I forgot to say, they are having a boy (due 7/7). I was partially hoping for a little pink one to buy dresses, ribbons and dolls for but I suppose this is just as brilliant. Probably biased but boys are the most fun. Heapy you might say otherwise with 2 daughters? And I do have a lot of blue stuff to hand down anyway.

Heapy/Sturne we have a mini HoF on p2 which was at the top of the page but has dropped down a bit I think due to longer signatures than when we started. Let me know (pref in red) if you want anything added.

Much love,
Loops xx x x


----------



## loopskig

Oooh and I did mean to say a big  to Sue who looked after us so well last Autumn. Nice to 'see' you again lovely!
xx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening ladies. 

Will do personals before Friday, but just a quick aarrrgggghhhhhh!

Ever been so annoyed with you hubby you want to rip his head off and stuff it down his throat, welcome to my world! It's a long story but got MIL here which is always strained and hubby let the cats have a massive scrap, my baby Henry was shaking and hiding when I got home tonight, so annoyed!

Well that's me done with work now for 4 weeks, got really bad heartburn today, wonder if that's from the stone, well not long now till its gone. 

Catch you soon ladies xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

To top off an s*** evening he's now snoring like a great big fat pig, I can hear him in another room with doors closed and tv on, if I don't smother him with a pillow in his sleep tonight it will be a miracle!


----------



## Grace72

Hi suzymc hon - thanks for the invite over . Hope you have been spoiling yourself silly .  Hi everyone, lovely to recognise a few pumpkin members here. Heapy hello got your message on the other thread but thought i would keep in touch with you here if that's ok. 

AFM - after the last cycle we are told ICSI was the ONLY way and i'm nearing the end of the 2ww . I still have lots of questions on the high failure rate of my eggs during the ICSI process with my clinic but just dont have the strength to make that call.  We also only had 5 eggs collected and not 9 so i wonder if the doctor will explain why. I had the book thrown at me for this cycle. Immunes, steroids, intraliods, the scratch, growth hormones.  It all £££ added up!

He may say quality is better than quantity but that doesnt explain the poor response.  I was just on merional last time but this cycle gonal f and merional.  Anyway, out of the 5, all mature,  3 didn't survive the ICSI process. Embryologist at the time all had a different theory, which didnt fill me with alot of confidence. All these questions were asked  on the day of ET, on an already highly emotionally charged day.  Surely they should have a better idea than it may be shell was too thin. This doesnt add up as they recommended assisted hatching. Again we had a couple of hours to decide on that too. Did anyone do a follow up call after ET or wait until the results came in? 

Spent 1 week trying to rest and be positive and 2nd week back at work , its full on. Soooo tempted to test early on some days but then today I refused to walk into Boots and buy a test kit. DH is overseas so this doesnt help me stewing on my own. DH is reluctant to give another cycle a go and wants to wait if this doesn't pan out.   So annoyed , i'm 40 this year and waiting in not an option right now and already thinking of the next clinic. The great George at ZW or ARGC.... hummmm  Sorry not sounding like a positive pumpkin . Hate whinging so do apologise on my first post! 

As for those grey hairs. I found lots during this cycle. Never had so many! And my weight, scheeese i've gained so much.  Just feel round!

Grace xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

Anna - yes I frequently have those feelings about my dh! Good luck for the op honey xx

10fingers - one more sleep right? Yey good luck for your appt with big G xx

Suzy - how are you lovely? I know you've mentioned an alternative cd to zita west (her voice drives me mad, sorry zita!) please can you let me know what its called? Xx

Grace - hello and welcome. Yikes when is otd? Wishing you lots of positive vibes.......yep I am with you on the grey hairs and extra pounds hmmmmm no sorry stones! Xxx

Loops, Ali, mungo, whirl, Heapy and anyone else I have missed   

Afm.....af arrived this morning thank god.....I have felt so fed up the past cpl of days + I can now avoid the preggers test today which my clinic were going to make me have before I started the medication to bring on af. Phew!!!!!! Did you know I still have a 1 in 10000000000000000000000000000 chance of getting pregnant without Fallopian tubes....so I am holding my breath in anticipation of my natural pregnancy as you can imagine!! 

Have a good day 

Much love xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Bonjour mes beaux amis

*alig * - woo on the drug arrival  my puregon was a pre-filled pen but i had to select the amount before injecting so i presume it's not the same? i take it back about what i said about AF. it's full force now  how did the cat get on? hopefully that'll sort out the early wake up calls

*loops* - my looking forward has been put on hold by a stubborn DH. Sometimes i could swing for him i really could. i wish he put as much thought and effort (ie, vitamins & clinics) into this as i do!!  We want to be able to still have round 3 with my current consultant as i do have every faith in her. It's when we get to the clinic and it's the biologists that we have to deal with then we have 'problems'. hence why i want to try Poitiers as she also works out of poitiers. well i'm sorry you're 20% grey too but kinda glad it's not just me and heapy.... hehe! i mean DH is nearly 43 and barely a whisper of grey. now what's all that about? when's your b'day hun? wow! sounds like a busy few days for you, have fun  nice news for your bro. & lovely for lil Joe to have a boy cousin 

*anna* - aw hunny here's some    for your DH. aw you didn't half sound like me on one of my anti DH rages, especially getting annoyed at him snoring. but yes i've been that annoyed with DH before, quite a few times i'm afraid. not the best start to your time off  did you smother him in the end? if DH sleeps downstairs with the tv on & i'm in a mood with him i normally make sure his sleep is made 'uncomfortable'.   hehe! it's the 5th right for your op?

*10fingers* - it's tomorrow right for George? or have i lost my ability to count and remember things? massive massive massive hug of luck for you and i hope he is everything you're hoping for and kicks DP's ass into gear and is more than lovely and helpful. but i am sure he will be. soooooo exciting. you're off to see 'God'.

*grace* - PLEASE PLEASE try not to worry about everything until after your OTD. I too had many many issues with my clinic and our embryos this time and i had to push it to the back of my mind until after my OTD. That is when you can get proactive and ask all the questions you need to but for now you need to concentrate on being PUPO and we will all be here for you if things don't go to plan. So on that note i can't talk too much about what has happened for now as i don't think you should be worrying at the moment. so please for me now try not to worry. i will bookmark this page so i can discuss what you have said to us if things don't go well but i am hoping that time won't come. i am with you on the weight. 1 full stone put on since first IVF. I'm gonna exercise my way to my next cycle. big hug to you 

lexi - we must have been typing at the same time  PM me your address hun and i'll post you the CD. She is annoying if you listen to her too loud as you can hear her mouth saliva......!!!!! but i still prefer her to Zita. (sorry too to Zita, lol) Ah goodness, good news on AF arriving so you didn't have to do another POAS. Stupid clinic. 

AFM - witch is being really NASTY to me now. Not fair!!! i wonder if it's cuz i got my lining a bit thicker this time or if it's because my AFs are naturally getting worse?! i thought someone was trying to drag my uterus out of my body last night  TMI sorry......... gravelling luckily isn't happening today AND DH is hiring a mini tractor for next time so it'll make it a lot easier. grateful for that 

have a lovely day ladies
Love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Grace, lovely to have you back with us. You're in the right place for some   
Hoping beyond anything that this works out for you and you'll never have to have the tricky conversations with DH about future tx    

Suzy, I'm very sorry about DH attitude but unfortunately I expect you know already that all boys are hopeless and just don't seem to get it. I struggle to get my head round the fact that in pretty much every example I've heard they refuse to acknowledge the importance of eg. cutting out booze/alcohol, taking vits etc. Something that seems so little a compromise and for a short period of time. I just don't get why the resistance. I appreciate this is no kind of coping strategy as I have no helpful advice to offer - just sympathy darling.
And so you have a feel of just how silly the birthday week is...
1st - old work mate
2nd - Kig & his work mate
3rd - Kig best mate
4th - neighbour (40)
5th - MEEEEEEEEEE! & best mate's bro
6th - a mate's baby girl
7th - phew, no one!
8th - Mum (60), school friend, Auntie, cousin in law, and another 2 ******** friends I'm not too close to
12th - Billy the wonderhound

Anna, most of the boys are rubbish / girls and babies rule sentiment above also applies to you poppet. Can't live with 'em... No seriously that's it, just can't live with 'em.
Might not be on again for a bit so GOOD LUCK   with your stone-ectomy xxxxx

LOVE TO YOU ALL xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Loops, you do have a busy week!  Hope you are managing to take some time out to celebrate the most important birthday (yours of course!)??

Suzy sorry your af is a really nasty one.  Hope dh comes round in the end, sometimes I think it takes men a bit longer to process things. If you do all the reasearch now then when he is ready you will just be able to go for it hopefully. my dh was great about vitamins and alcohol and everything, but I think part of that was a guilt thing as the main fertility issues for us was mf.  

Lexi glad your af started.  sometimes clinics can be really insensitive can't they?  And everyone else for that matter, I've lost count of the number of times people have said to me that now I am pregnant I will surely be able to get pregnant naturally next time.  Not sure how being pregnant has managed to increase my dh's sperm count and motility, but we'll see!  Are you doing long protocol?  When do you start dr?

Grace its good to see you on here.  When is your test date?  Did you have two embryo's put back?  Hope you are managing to keep calm and take some rest between work and worrying.  Where is your clinic?

Anna oh dear!  Hope your husband is being slightly more helpful today! (if he is still around of course!)  Whishing you lots of luck for the op  

Ali great news the drugs have arrived, what day do you start?  How is your dad doing now?

Hi Mungo, hope you are doing well.  I'm jealous of the alllotment!  We have a big garden to grow veg but there never seems to be enough space.

AFM nothing to report really.  Have got a busy month ahead seeing friends etc at weekends which i am looking forward to and we are going to Bruges at the end of march for a few days which should be fun.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## sturne

Hiya girls. Well got back from my lovely weekend in Scotland on Monday. We stayed in turnberry, and it was great to spend time with each other and a chance to relax. My dh booked it as thought we could do with the break.....sometimes he can be sweet, well actually most of the time, I'm the moody one!!! Anyway thought I must catch up with you as got a big day at work tomorrow and know I won't get time to come on ff and reply.
Firstly I am typing this on my phone so sorry if there are any mistakes on here.
Suzy thanks again for inviting me over here, I did wonder where u had all gone and how you were doinh. It's nice to see some familiar names on here. I wish you all the luck and hope we all get our BFP.
Alig glad to see u cycling again, good luck with everything.
10 fingers hope u get some answers tomorrow. It is your follow up tom isn't it? I can't look back now as my phone has gone weird. 
Anna hope your cat Henry has recovered,poor thing!
Grace sending u positive vibes and a hug. Good luck.
Loops wow so many birthdays in one month. Thats an expensive time for you!
Heapy glad everything going well for you. Nice to hear some positive news.

Afm well I don't feel I have much to say. Basically we decided to give serum in Greece a go. After two fsiled cycles at ofu I felt like i needed a change. I have heard so many great reviews of penny and like the fact they think outside the box and are willing to try new things. I wont be cycling until may time so feel like I am going to be way behind most of you!! But one of the reasons for delay is that I only got my letter from oxford ref egg quality/details etc two months after my otd!!! Can u believe that!! I was fuming and basically couldn't plan anything until I had confirmation from them. Anyway they basically said that it was bad luck, but by this time I had lost my faith in them. Now I have to have an aquascan. Possibly a hysterscopy, and have several tests done again, so hence the delay. 

Anyway sorry for anyone I missed out but thinking of you all.
Xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello my lovelies sorry this is a very quick one but just about to eat then scoot down to London. Yes, app with G is tomorrow, can't wait. Hope I don't cry (DP says it's standard!) - I will try not to!

I'll try to come on tomorrow night when we get back and do a big personals catch up

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- you are an animal collector too.  I just can't resist but understand that we are full enough right now.  Your AF sounds like a horror- you must have had some good cushioning built up lady! Bet you are relieved about the gravelling. We are just having lots of home improvements done and I am so glad I have an excuse to hide away.  Hope the AF eases off soon Hun.

Grace- you hang on in there as its not long now.  Sounds like they have used every factor that could help you and I really hope you get that result.  I can understand your frustration on DH saying he wants to wait - some men are not good at seeing their ladies disappointed and hurt.  Anyway no need to plan that next cycle yet as you are still in the midst of this one and I am sending you all my positive vibes  

Anna - men are a breed unto themselves and seem to have zero empathy and emotional intelligence most of the time.  Take pleasure in knowing that as a woman you are the master race!


Lexi- great news AF has arrived naturally- laughed at your comment about your natural pregnancy chance.  I had so many people trying to give me tips on how to conceive when they found out I was having ivf- um yeah my tubes are screwed and stick to the back of my uterus so it doesnt matter what I do.  Some people just dont get the odds that Us ladies are working with

Loops- wow busy month.  I thought i was busy with three birthdays but you have top trumped me

Whirl- glad to see all going well and that you have a lovely trip to Bruges planned.  Best chocolates in the world there

Sturne - sad to hear you didn't have a great experience with OFU.  I think there is one lady on the due date page I am on who had treatment in Greece.  Also the sonographer at the Babybond scan centre said she has quite a few ladies come for monitoring scans for the EC stages that are going to Greece and other foreign destinations for treatment.  Shame yu were left waiting so long for your feedback but I bet May will be with us before we know it.  Glad you had a lovely weekend away with some quality time with DH.

10f&t- very excited for you and your meeting tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear how you get on

AFM - busy day at work so cream crackered.  Got our works starting tomorrow for new bathroom so last shower I. Old suite tonight and then off to Mum and Dads to wash the rest of the weekend.  I am excited about the work but dreading the mess and hassle.  Just hope it all goes to plan.  Have a good evening ladies xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening ladies

Going to start with an AFM post. I'm all alone and need some pumpkin love . Have just sat and had a good cry, no idea why exactly just feel incredibly down. Just bloody sick of everything being a struggle and Andrew, prize idiot just sent me a text saying "stop being silly"!  Aaarrrggghhhhh, it's probably good he's away tonight or I might stab him!

Heapy- welcome over here. I'm an animal collector too, well past collector I should say, 9 rabbits and two cats, used to rescue rabbits but decided it was getting out of hand so no more and as they all passed away we made decision not to get anymore. Now just have the cats, my boys, treat them like kids and they are spoilt rotten hence my extreme reaction to last nights cat fight! X 

10fingers - good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear! X 

Sturne - welcome over here to you too, Henry is fine now, a bit of TLC from his mam was all he needed x 

Whirl - no he's not any better, as you can see from silly comment above. Bloody men x  

Loops - your right, can't live with them, might become a lesbian! X  

Suzy- sorry your AF is a bad one, I've had bad ones after both of my cakes, like you said I guess it's cos the drugs give us a super lining and mine are always pretty painfull too. Liking the French greeting, I did Russian at school but unfortunately  cant impress you with my skills as cant remember a damn thing. It's 9pm so time for my weekly torture, one born every minute, ideal viewing for fat barren women. Was going to be getting my hair dyed blonde tomorrow but miserable old husband nagged so much about it being a waste of money as was going to be in the house for the next 4 weeks and by the time I'm up and about again it will just need re-doing. Well ok he's probably a bit right but at this moment in time I won't give him the satisfaction of saying so, instead I went shopping and pretty much spent the same amount of money on new clothes and books! Ha, put that in your pipe and smoke it Mr!!!  x

Lexi - it seems we all have similar feelings about the other halfs a times. Wow, didn't know you could actually get pregnant without tubes!! Pleased AF has arrived, when you starting again? X  

Grace - welcome over here too, keeping everything crossed for you on 2ww! X  

Thanks for all you good luck messages ladies. In on Friday, got my dressing gown freshly washed, a good book and magazine. Hubby not allowed on ward, just has to drop me off and on my own all day which is a bit crap, even though I don't like him right now the company would have been good. Xxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello to all

Whirl - OTD is Saturday and its when DH arrives back from a business trip. I need to do the test in the morning so not sure i can wait for him... 

2 embies were transferred so hoping one will stick  

All this talk of McD's - i so could have a meal right now and maybe raise the game here and eat four of them .    

Suzy my love. Hope all well with DH. If its any consolation i could tell you a few stories on mine. Mine was  such an idiot at times . First cycle we battled , I mean battled on vitamin intake , drinking decaf and no alcohol for  3 months. Even threatened to get a donor as it was easier! .  I would spend evenings making sure we had a home cooked meal rather than his takeaways, have his vitamins ready for him to take in the morning and even made him lunch. BUT he proceeded to forget to take vitamins, got used to me dragging shopping in and not helping and still had a hissy fit at not being able to drink, since he thought one or two wouldnt make a difference. He even had a glass of wine 2 days before EC.    So you can imagine how tough it was for me when in some ways i was hoping DH could look after me during this emotional ride. Luckily 2nd cycle better. After his morphology improved , he finally accepted that this witch doctor theory on vitamins and nutrition may be true. Honestly.    

Apart from the stress of the 2ww , we have the added distraction of an offer for a house being accepted . Was excited but saw the commute to the railway station and it is not that easy. Its 27 min walk with a hill.  DHs comment was well there is a bus. My comment - if i'm pregnant now baby is due in the winter, and are you happy for me to wait in the cold for a bus  when i'm 7/8 months pregnant .  Yes but this house a garden and our kids could play in it. Seriously ! . IS it just my DH but do they not think of their partners welfare until its too late ??

Please do share DH 'mares here  

grace x


----------



## loopskig

Oooh Grace - all our hopes and best wishes are with you! It feels nicer (to me anyway) that there's some staggered cycling going on so that the important events get a bit more attention and we're fully behind you. When everyone was undergoing tx at the same time it was tricky to keep up. How are you feeling now? Sorry DH will not be with you for Sat am test. Have you got any one friendly nearby that will keep you company Friday night and stay over to hold your hand? - not literally while you POAS of course!
I'd up the gauntlet to 5xMacs but reckon in truth I could just about manage a qtr cheese and 4 nuggets before passing out   Wait til you get your BFP in 2 days and you'll have a brilliant excuse to stuff your face 'eating for two'.

10F&T, how did you get on today with your NBF George?

Anyone heard from Gingerfairy recently? Hope you're OK darling if still reading. And you too Trolleydolly xx
Charlotte & Ruth, you are quiet but I think you are usually with us in spirit so am not too worried about you! Hope all well darlings  

Much love,
Louisa Jane
(Aged 32 & 361/365) xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Just a quickie from me as I'm on my phone in a pub with what I think might be my last glass of vino - we'll see! George was everything I'd expected, so lovely and I am convinced this man will get me preggers (not literally!). He described my last cycle as a disaster! Nice to hear someone else thought so too! So, I'm near on £500 lighter after paying for the app, drugs, vits and blood tests - gulp - but my heart feels at least a stone lighter too. Cycling in July with EC scheduled for the last week. Bring it on! More later with personals from me too as I've been crap this week. Thanks for all your thoughts for today xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

A quick AFM post, my mum had what I would describe as a scab that wouldn't heal removed from her neck and they have tested it and it has come back as cancerous. It is the big 'c' word that scares the living daylights out of you. The doctor has told her that he thinks he has removed all of it but to keep an eye on it. 
Also my big sis has been really ill, but they can't find out what is wrong, she gets pains in her chest and arms and has had a heart rate monitor and blood tests and still they don't know what is going on. She couldn't even get out of bed the other day! She did have pneumonia last year, so it might be connected to that. All a worry at the moment. 

Whirl, my dad is doing ok now, he now has a stick instead of a walking frame, but still refuses to use it, as he is so stubborn and independent. I start D/R on my next cycle on 11th March, so just over a week to go. 

As for my DH, he gave up the cigs and has also now giving up the alcohol, so he is trying his best  
I promised to give up the chocolate with him, but have had a few slip ups oops. As for McD's I think I will pass, as really hate them, now KFC is another matter...

Anna, good luck for your op tomorrow and recovery. 

Grace, I am keeping everything crossed for you for Saturday    

Hello to everyone else, 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

BOO! just lost my big long post. You'd think i'd have learnt my lesson by now wouldn't you? duh!!!!

anyways i'll start again.
Bonsoir, mes beaux amis (yeah so i'm using the same french phrase again, lol)

*loops* - thx 4 my sympathy, lol. Mark does always show signs of being 'slow' and he more often than not comes round to my way of thinking, eventually. it's just hard work getting there. but we'll get there in the end. Do you have anything nice planned for your b'day? you have to celebrate the most important of your events...... but yes you have lots of birthdays that's for sure. most of 'mine' are in Jan. It's odd how it happens.

*whirl* - that's DH's trouble. if a doctor doesn't tell him off then he thinks he's doing fine. his sperm isn't perfect but it's ok. i've read that men who drink have serious Zinc deficiencies which can cause DNA problems in sperm. So that's my main worry really. But there's no point telling him that as he doesn't believe anything i read on the internet. but i have time to work on him. although not 4 too long!! AF got a bit better thx, it was just really 24 hours of horror 
i hope you have a lovely weekend and i'm v jealous of Bruges 

*sturne* - aw bless your DH  so sweet of him. Mine can often be the same and i've tended to forget that about him lately and that's bad of me!!  We may end up 'overseas' cycle buddies. My next cycle will probably be the end of May..... there's bound to be another pumpkin in May too. Hopefully baby777 in Greece too in May. Oxford obviously isn't good at everything then, mind you you got more than we did. we get no follow up letter about quality etc. i wish we did!! i also wish someone could have analysed our embryos that didn't make it to find out what went wrong!!
what's an aquascan?

*heapy* - yes! my cushioning was treated with heat this cycle to make it more snuggly.... sadly with a BFN i suffer the consequences  but luckily it didn't last more than a day. (the worst) i hope all goes well with the improvements.... sounds exciting. we were debating a new showerroom too but not sure right now. we have a lot of money to pay out in may, so we'll see. but currently our sink isn't connected and we need to put our house back on the market in april

*anna* - i hope you see this or my PM b4 tomorrow but best best wishes for your op hun. you'll be fine. just take deep breaths and remember you're a PP. Yes, my super lining is defo to blame for the pain. Russian! blimey!!! 
how on earth do you manage to watch one born every minute? Mark put it on for about 5secs last night and i had a minor breakdown 
i struggle to watch anything pregnancy related right now and M is well trained to change the channel pronto. oh boo on not getting the hair done, but good on you spending the money in another way... haha! LOVE it....

*grace* - sending you loads of these for Sat       i'll be away until Sunday so i'll look forward to seeing your good news when i get home  Sorry DH won't be back intime for the test. Oh blimey! sounds like you've been through the mill with your DH too. it's so hard to make them realise that they have to at least put some effort in. but that's it you see, i've spoken to so many FF ladies who say their DH got better sperm results after taking vitamins that i'd just like DH to accept that i'm not criticising or blaming him i just want him to join in & make sure we have all 'bases' covered, grrrrrrr. maybe that's a good thing to say next time i feel the need to bring vitamins up?! Do you think you're still going to buy the house?

Yes i'm with loops - i wonder how trolleydolly and gingerfairy doing? i've thought about them both lots and i hope all is well and we see them here again soon and of course Charlotte soon
i think i may have been taking ruth's time up with PM's..... woops.... and our lovely baby777 has been having a sad and busy time of it lately but hopefully she'll be back with us soon over here.

*10fingers* - hey youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. eek! so happy for ya! don't forget my PM, i want step by step account of time away and your conversation with George & B. And you know my opinions on your last cycle and so i think i'm on the same level as George.  Sad to say that but like i said to you it gives you more hope for your cycle with Zita West knowing that it won't be anything like your first cycle with Care. I'm convinced he's going to get you preggers too! i want to know all about your blood tests, vits, drugs etc too. glad your heart is feeling so good about this. BRING IT ON

*alig* - oh no  so so sorry to hear about your Mum. My Aunty had skin cancer about 20 years ago and it never came back so there's definitely hope that all will be well now. And so sorry about your sis too. but good news your dad is doing ok.... and that DH has given up the cigs and booze. i'm impressed. i can't ever get my DH to give up booze as no-one has told him it's a problem, only smoking is and has never smoked.

AFM - spent 4 hours without internet today with no clue as to when it would come back on. i felt at a loss and i was in a panic i wouldn't get on the thread tonight. lol. 
There's been such sad news in the world today. 2 amazing men lost. 
We were up at the other house today meeting a bloke who is hiring us a mini tractor type thing for transporting the gravel about. So we're up at the house this weekend moving gravel about...... we figured out it'd take us 4/5 days wheelbarrowing the gravel so this tractor is defo needed as who has 4 days to push gravel about!!!! I can think of better ways to spend my weekend but hey ho. DH also wants to shift the 'rubble' pile by shovelling it onto the digger and then tipping it elsewhere. I have told him if he thinks i'm helping to do that he can think again. Why waste time moving it elsewhere? men! so instead of hiring someone in to take it away he wants to pile it against the neighbours wall and turn it into a rockery.... FFS. argh!

anyways catch you all soon
much love Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Epic reply on en route!

Anna - Firstly and most importantly for tomorrow, Anna, wishing you all the very best for as Loops would call it, your stone-ectomy.  Am sure it will all go swimmingly and you'll be on the recovery road before you know it. xx  I'm with you on the ready to throttle blokes thing - mine nearly got it today, well actually, he was very close to being pushed him in the Thames rather than being throttled x  Hope you are feeling better - sending lots of pumpkin love xx

Mungo - sending you lots of love and best wishes for your s*it shovelling    Allotment sounds like fun - shout me if you need a hand, I'd like to help if I can and pick up some tips for my own little patch if I ever get around to starting it! And, my homeopath says its important to connect with the earth for us cyclers x

Suzeeeeeeeee - thanks for thinking of me today and for your messages xx I think the temporary solution at this time of year for the hair situation surely has to be a hat?  Also, can you pin your hair up, would that help?  Perhaps try it again in a couple of weeks hun xx  Hope the witch has disappeared now or if not, will be on her way very soon x  Sorry to hear you feel a bit detached from M right now - but I get ya, what is it with us lot and our men at the mo?!  Phah!!! I LOLd at M's rockery idea - FFS indeed! He clearly just wants to p*ss around with the tractor - BOYS!!!!! x

Alig - glad to hear your drugs have arrived, yay, not long now.  So sorry to hear about your mum - the main thing to focus on is that they have got it and they are on to it and it is better to be a position of knowledge and I am sure he has got it all and it will all be fine sending you   x

Loops - it sounds like there is a quite a lot going on at your end m'dear!  Wow - its a birthdayathon!  Ah a boy for your bro  

Grace - lovely to see you here  Not long now huni - wishing you all the love and luck in the world and sending you loads of   vibes xxxxxx  Try not to worry about the whys and wherefors just now - easier said than done I know - focus on your snuggling embies instead xx  Ooo don't know what to advise on the house situation other than go with your heart!

Lexi - Glad AF has arrived huni, not long for you now xx  When do you start DR? xx

Whirl - hello my dear, hope you are well.  Sooooo jel of your trip to Bruges - I LOVE it there, so much so we actually have been 3 times in the last 2 years! Have a fab time xx

Sturne - Weekend away sounds lovely - that is very sweet of your DP indeed!  Don't worry about not cycling until May - you'll still be way ahead of me! I think I'm the latest on here!  Interested to hear about the Greece approach - have not heard about it - what approach do they take that is so successful? x  Sounds pretty crap delay on your notes from your last cycle, I know what you mean about losing confidence/the faith - you've gotta chance if you get to that stage I think as you need to trust your consultant I think x

Heapy - ooo new shower how lovely, hope it all goes smoothly and its not too much mess and hassle.  How are you feeling?  Not long now to your scan - did you decide who to take? x

AFM - What a day!

Firstly, and without sharing all the pathetic details, me and DP have had a nightmare day together! What is it with us lot and our blokes at the mo?!  Surely its not hard to have a lovely day in London in the sunshine?  Sometimes I think we are together but on completely different planets.  The theme of the 'issues' are around money and alcohol.  I'll leave you to fill in the blanks.

Anyway, more importantly (oh actually, appararently it wasn't really that important today by the way when I asked DP if we could stop arguing just before we went into ZW as it was an important day and we shouldn't be falling out!!) - here is my appointment update!

G is lovely!  He has a pinboard full of cards and photos from his success stories and its so clear that he cares!! So he thinks my last cycle was a disaster - he thinks something went seriously wrong somewhere.  My response wasn't great, but apparently there is nothing immediately to suggest egg quality was that crap so it seems maybe it went wrong at the lab stage.  He seemed genuinely sorry for me that I'd had this experience and felt the clinic had failed me.  

Anyway, he thinks a big chance in protocol is needed (which isinteresting as my old clinic just wanted to tweak the dosage and do nothing differently).  I didn't write everything down so memory is sketchy but basically I will be on LP again, starting on the pill in May until early July, start stims around the 13th and EC around 23/24 July with ET last week in July.  I'll be on burserelin again but different stims - will have to check on the ZW thread what the other ladies are on as I can't remember the names of the drugs.  Demoxithane or something like that was one of them as its supposed to help egg quality.  I'm also starting to take Bio-Melatonin from tonight whcih is basically a sleeping tablet! (Like I need that!) again this has been shown to improve egg quality.  The whole protocol is based on his research in the US and it has been showing fab results.  He says they are currently running at 85% preg rate (obv not live birth rate) at ZW for my age group.  He thinks we have a min 60% chance (bit better than the 20% we had last time).  He thinks there is nothing obvious to suggest this won't work next time.  He is aiming to get me 3 embryos with 6 or more cells on day 3 and is aiming to get them to blast.  If there are 2 he wants to put 2 back as he says its 20-30% better chance with 2 but says don't call him to be a baby sitter if we get 2   We'll do ICSI unless its appropriate to do IVF on the day - a decision will be made then.

We also both were sent to the blood lab round the corner for Vit D tests, v important to check he says.  I also had tests for testosterone and DHEA so we'll see what comes back from them.  No mention on immune tests/issues.  We've both also come away with the basic ZW vits and I need to call to arrange a nutritionist app via the phone.

But of course, as G didn't mention any sperm issues, there are clearly no sperm issues.  So why does DP need to go on a 'crazy diet' (his quote) as if it was so important surely G would have said something......jump to 4 hours later we meet DP's mate in the pub and they are busy discussing his stag do in, you've guessed it, JUNE!!!!! Who gets married in Sept and has a stag in June?  So, we 'discuss' this all the way back on the tube - basically, the nutritionist is going to have to work some kind of magic to get him not to booze that weekend! I even suggested we should delay the cycle in that case as why go through all this if he's going to have a mental weekend a month before! He thinks a one off won't make any difference but that if I want to delay the cycle thats fine!! Arggggggggggghhhhh!

Oh and twins would be fine too as it 'gets it out of the way in one go' and 'if it was 2 boys' he'd have 2 star players for a football team.  No concerns on finances, health risks, baby sitting........!!!!

Anyway, I want to try to remember this as a good day, but its been a bloody challenging one!

Love to all xx


----------



## suzymc

OMG *10fingersx'd* - i will do a proper reply 2 u later.... i just wanted to come on and say seriously i know they have 10 years between them but were B & M seperated at birth? sh*t he sounds just like all the excuses and reasoning i get from M. They must be secret 'love' brothers or something. i'll prob send you a PM so as not to ramble on this thread but i will be back later to enthuse about G xxxxx p.s. got 170 orders to pack this morning!


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
Grace GOOD LUCK! I am sorry i havent been around this week . lots of        for you. very much looking forward to celebrating a bfp with you hun!       did yo make a decision on the house? I have always put what happened with my cycle to one side until after OTD, as its just too much to cope with. I am with you on the £ front. by the time I have done my next and 4th cycle I will have spent close to 30k, which is nearly two years of my take  home pay   BUT its only money and you will have a BFP to celebrate and hopefully I will after my next cycle with the lovely george. Of course for your 2nd child hun heehee then I recommend you go to George  !!! 

10F&T erk, your DH (and Suzy's and Grace's!). MEN! however wonderful to hear you got on well with george, he is lovely. yes they do have a great success rate  I am sure you will get a BFP of course! the steroids that improve egg quality are dexamethasone. be warned, they can give insomnia - make sure you take them in the morning. I am afraid i didnt get more than 4 hours a night after i started taking them  however it will be well worth it. i am on fostimon & meronial stimms, from pharmasure. however you might be on v different stimms, as i am a major overresponder as you know. i would ask the nutritionist (I gues syou will chat to Isobel who is lovely but will have you on nettle tea before the week is out!)  her view on a big alcohol splurge - hopefully hearing it her from can dissuade DH?! You are always welcome to come over for a cuppa dog walk or general mucking around on the allotment. Now I have to plant some thing lol. Only got raspberry canes in so far. It is a huge plot and rather daunting but not excuse now I have my beds in, so I will start planning my veg on Saturday.

whirl haha thank you yes had a lovely time shovelling! I am jealous of your big garden  we have a huge allotment but small garden. how are you? how are the cake plans? Bruges sounds great! I have seen in bruges (err rather a violent film, but quite good) and it looks lovely.

Heapy great to see you here  jealous of your new shower. I don’t have one. Hoping I will have a new bathroom in a few months.

Anna so sorry you had a down day. I am having a lot of those at the mo. This journey is just pants sometimes   the shopping however sounsd like a great idea!hope it went well? How are you doing. Sending yuou lots of positive thoughts for a swift recovery.

Loops happy birthday for next week. It is my MiLs on Saturday, but thankfully that’s it. Hope you are having a lovely time celebrating those birthdays and congrats for your bro on a boy!

Sturne I have heard great things about Serum, sounds like great news for you hun!

Suzy FFS indeed. 10F&T is right I think M just likes driving a tractor. … boo to the witch! Codeine might help a bit? I find cramp bark tincture and a couple of other things prescribed by the ZW nutritionist really help and make mine more bearable (apart from the last one, but 70+ days of lining is always going to result in terrible Af I think). Sorry to hear about the hair problems! I am going to a college salon for a cheap hair cut & colour before by BiLs wedding. What could go wrong ?!

Alig so sorry to hear about your mum & sis. Is your mum having any tests, or just to go back to see the doc in a few months? Hope your sis starts to feel better or they figure out what is wrong soon.. Good to hear your dad is improving a little. Sounds very stressful for you at the mo 

Lexi great to hear you had a good holiday hun and glad to hear the witch arrived!

AFM well I am skiving from work to post to you all. I having a couple of down days and cant stop crying and sleeping v badly. I thought it would get easier as I got closer to my next cycle, but it seems to be getting harder. I am going to try to focus on positive things and plan my first vegetable bed for the allotment today & tomorrow. Was not helped last night by dh deciding to take some furniture from my step mum in law for our spare rooms. I just cant think about furniture for our 2 spare rooms, for obvious reasons. I still have the bookmarks for nursery furniture and although I can agree theoretically on the money we need toput aside, the rooms arent big so to take any furniture I would need to practically plan what would fit where and just cant face that. Hopefully after I burst into tears dh understood why I did not want to talk about it. Now I have to explain this to step mum in law on Sunday. My full mother in laws birthday tomorrow, so big family meal… feeling v teary so hope I can get my **** into better shape mentally to smile & have 'fun'. Also have to decide whether to spend nearly 5k, all of my wages for a few months, on having the bathroom moved upstairs. I sooo want a new bathroom & to change the pants downstairs bathroom into a lovely breakfast opening onto our garden & the fields around.. But I am panicking if this cycle doesn’t work I will have financially burnt my bridges. Urgh! Makes me soo angry that being infertile suddenly becomes about how much money we have. I know I am incredibly lucky to have a wage and shouldn’t moan.  I think I am going to be naughty today and practice my 'working in front of a film' technique! Worked my socks off lately so I think work will live.


----------



## suzymc

anna - i really hope your op went well today

grace - many more of these for tomorrow hun          

mungoadams - Yes! you're right mark just enjoys driving a tractor. As it's going to be raining now this weekend he's decided once all the gravelling has been done then he's just going to ride around the land flattening it so we can find rocks and stuff, so for now i may have won on the rubbish pile moving. he also said he'll gut the house and chuck it straight in the tractor rather than the wheelbarrow so hopefully he will dump that on the pile we already have, but seriously men, they're such a worry! thx 4 your AF advice. i'm ok now though but i may get some of those things for next time & hopefully i'll have spoken to the nutritionist myself by then  Aw hunny, sorry you're so so sad. It's so understandable but you concentrate on this next cycle. You need a happy you, even if you're just pretending. Plow yourself as much as you can into your allotment. Gardening is so great for the soul and there's nothing better than the satisfaction of growing your own veg. but i don't need 2 tell you that. i understand on the furniture. i hope they all understand too but i'm sure all will be fine. enjoy the meal. i'm with you on anything concerning money! M needs to be more sensible with his spending which is why we've made a list. 

10fingersx'd - witch is all gone now thank you  hair is too thick to pin up but no-one's said anything yet. lol Yes Mark does want to p*ss around with the tractor, i think i've tightened his leash for now and he's realised how stupid his idea is but never say never with him. Is it up to the nutritionist to suggest vitamins and diet change to DP? George sounds like my doc with the pinboard of pics. I always struggle to look at it though, especially recently. Your new protocol sounds very interesting and very 'now' when do you start taking all the different drugs? are they all from stimming or 3 months in advance of stimming? wooo to the 60%, wow! when can i book in? lol. and you get to have two embryos back too, fab news  and good news on no immune tests right now. i am a wee bit disappointed G didn't mention anything about DP's sperm though because i know like M he needs a big kick up the backside. tell DP that if there weren't sperm issues you wouldn't be having ICSI. I think that's the problem with Mark, we aren't having ICSI so therefore his sperm are good enough. i might be wrong BUT!!! OMG you know M says exactly the same thing about twins. FFS!! But yes it's hard when other halves spoil things but you're going to Zita West and things will get better, just you make sure he goes to the Nutritionist with you!!!

AFM - we went out 4 lunch today and i had my first alcohol since last friday. i thought it was about time!!! DH must have drunk the best part of the bottle though as he is now asleep on the sofa but i'm happy with that as that's better than listening to him yawning every minute. i seriously thought i was gonna throttle him. we are apparently TTC this month and any month we can just to avoid IVF again. I'm good with that but i don't think much will happen until i have this next op. 
I shall be getting pi**ed tonight though and probably in the caravan tomorrow night too   i am not gonna drink too much more though just incase my next cycle is in 3 months time. (although i am kinda hoping 6 months time due to recovery time from op)
We made a list night of everything we have to pay for in the next 2 months and it's flippin frightening. trying not to worry about it too much but that's easier said than done. i've just gone round and turned all our radiators off as during our big freeze last month we used twice the electric to the previous month. again frightening!!! i'd rather sit under a blanket than pay 200 euros a month in electric!
So i shall be AWOL until Sunday, don't miss me too much, lol

love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

hello - wasnt planning it would end like this but started wheezing a fair bit , thought i would call the consultant at my clinic, in case i needed to worry. He did . Asked me to do the test straight away. Wasnt planning on that!  Rushed from work , into a chemist, rushed back in the work loo to find its BFN!      Rang him again to tell him the news.  He wanted me to reduce the steroids in the next few days . He doesnt have too many answers right now but all he could say was after 2 failed cycles and non on the going to blasts its a embryo quality issue. Whether its egg or sperm NO CLUE ! arghhhhh .  He did say looking at the two embryos they didnt look good.  Not what the embryologist said at the time!  He wants me to do a chromosomal test as DH DNA fragmentation test was ok. Should we NOT have done this before! Christ !  Then had to rush to GP to check my chest checked in case of infection . so had to excuse myself at work . Burst into tears in front of my boss . Embarrassing! Said i was feeling v ill and needed to go.  He rushed out and got me a cab and looked v worried.  NOW i cant even blooming CRY in the peace of my living room, hoping writing this will MAKE me have a melt down and get it over and done with. DH is not here although he knows and is flying back tomorrow. i feel so numb and in shock .  I just dont know what my next steps are and how i am going to find some answers.   

Grace x


----------



## mungoadams

oh grace i am so sorry hun           i am here if u need to chat. i promise to be less moany and more supportive. sorry for my 'me' moan earlier.

which clinic are you with? the problem with all the tests is that a lot of consultants dont like to encourage us to pay for all the tests, unless they feel we must have them... i ignored my (old) consultants advice at Care Northampton and got everything done but it was an eye watering 2k

is there a friend you can ask to come round or a family member? worried about you on your own this. tho you have my thoughts with u. 

xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Grace I'm so so sorry Hun, I wish I could give you a huge hug, but as I cant Im sending you a huge virtual one instead . There is nothing I can say now which will help right now but please know We are all here for you xx


----------



## mungoadams

suzy you deft deserve that wine! i will be joining you, tho only a small glass. lol men and their toys! enjoy sitting in the caravan having a wee tipple and watching mark going around with the tractor lol. yes i must try, even faking a bit of happiness can help a little. hmm i need to buy a gardening note book.. and i did splash out on a waitrose order, which is stupidly expensive, but they sell all the crazy food my nutritionist has me on, and tescos in kettering just doesnt do vegan gluten free high protein & high carotene diets! i did buy more chocolate rice cakes hehe.


----------



## Grace72

hello mungoadams, 10fingers, and everyone- thanks so much for the love and support. Not sure what i would do without you right now. I'm ok , my folks drove down to see me, bless them, 3 hours on the m1. They have just gone as mum has a cold and with my immunes down they didn't want to expose me to any more lergy. After being fed and lots of hugs i feel a little less of a mess.    GP didn't find a chest infection but said the my steroids are not helping me support my immunes so to keep away from lergy for awhile.  Be glad to be injection free at least and get rid of these awful bruises. 

Like Suzy i'm hitting the wine tomorrow. DH wants to take me out so i'll be enjoying a cheeky red tomorrow night   

Munoadams - I'm with CRGH , i'm now thinking of George at ZW or ARGC. Were you with any of them?  If its quality issues or immunes i need to go somewhere that can narrow down the problem. I responded better in my first cycle so i will query that . ICSI they pick the best so not sure what went wrong there. If its chromosomal then not sure how many tests need to be done, Is it just one or a series of them ?  The consultant kept saying if they didn't make it to blasts its indicative of quality.  Is this the only way of telling?  How do we know its not an implantation problem. 

One thing i now know for sure with my failed cycles. Just before  OTD, i started to get spots on my face like i used to just before a natural AF . I have always had this even in my teens. So when they started again, I had my suspicions this was another BFN. 

Thanks again for the support.

Much love 

Grace  x


----------



## suzymc

grace - massive massive hugs hun          we're all here for you and together we will conquer this. i'm afraid i'm typing and running as we're supposed to be out the door in 10mins but i wanted to make sure you know i am gutted for you and nothing i can say will make this better but i will do a proper reply to you later. i don't like to say it but it seems me and you are in the same boat... and we're sadly not alone. perhaps we should PM each other with a plan of action to get us geared up for our review apps? I have a list already but saying that i haven't even been offered DNA etc tests on my embryos so that will be my first question. Anyway i find goals and feeling pro-active helps so hopefully we can feel better by getting pro-active together!?  your folks are superstars. oh & i too suffer from asthma AND i too got massive spots just before OTD, i took that as a sign of a BFN too.  (got it before both and also ever so slighty the runs, TMI i know). have as good as you can weekend and enjoy being with DH
Much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

Grace, I am so very sorry honey. It is totally rubbish to go through this but like Suzy says we are all here for you. Sounds like a crappy day for you yesterdray  but hope  having dh back will help. You enjoy that red tonight and sending you a massive hug   

I will do more personals later as need to take this looney dog out who is biting my feet! Xxx


----------



## Whirl

hi

I'm off away for the weekend so will do a proper post tomorrow.

Grace, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your results, and what a horrible way for it to happen.  Glad your dh is coming back today, what time is he arriving?  Take time to have your wine and spend some time on yourself, and I really hope that you get some answers soon.

Ali really sorry to hear about your mum and sister, thinking of you.

hi to everyone else, I will reply properly when I am back

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

hi all
love to everyone but especially ruth, grace and suzy right now  we are the PP thread so suzy is right we can do this...says the girl who has been teary all morning ha!

grace, i am with george @ ZW, so i am afraid i am biased  i will send you a pm with my full view on ZW and george that i wrote for 10F&T. basically i think you need a consultant who is seen as top in his field for immunes AND who will give you as an individual how ever much time you need. argc do have great results i admit and know their stuff, but i find their 'ivf bootcamp' approach a little scary and prefer ZW approach which is very caring and holistic - but i havent been to argc so might be worth a chat with some of the ladies on the argc board (who are all prob biased just like i am  ).

some love & pumpkins to everyone. been a horrid few weeks for 3 lovely pumpkins i know
              

afm well i am the proud recipient of rather a lot of protein powders today. err yum?! fermented brown rice powder or milled hempseed anyone? i really do know how to have a good time!


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace I was so gutted to see your news. I can't imagine how hard that was especially with DH being away. So lovely that your Mum and dad came to be with you. Enjoy that red wine tonight and some quality time with DH xxxxx

Just heading out in a mo so will pop on later for personals


----------



## Annawb37

Just a quick message to grace, so sorry to hear your news, sending you much love xxxxx

Op went fine, gallbladder very inflamed so needed to come out, had a bad reaction from the general and was really poorly yesterday. Today I'm just really sore and sorry for myself, but DH is being a good, but rather impatient carer.


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, quick reply from my phone. Grace so sorry to hear your news, like the other pumpkins have said we are all here for you. Anna glad your op went ok. AFM another friend announced she was expecting yesterday and then went for a run last night as feeling very depressed with my weight at the mo and the lady who i run with asked 'what are you going to do if it doesn't work this time?' and i just couldn't stop the waterworks starting, which is so unlike me as i normally only cry on my own. Think everything is just getting to me at the moment...Ali


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,  

I have been trying to keep up with reading this week but its been a struggle. I think this will be a mammoth post!

Grace – so sorry to read your news  . There are no words to make it better. I hope DH has made it back and is giving you some TLC. I think the second BFN hit me the hardest and its such a cruel world, why does it work for some people and not others. Sending you lots of hugs.      

Loopskig – thankyou for thinking of me!   I am still here! School is keeping me busy and so tired in the evenings lately that I only have enough time to read what you’ve been up too.

Suzy – thankyou for thinking of me too  . Do you think your DH is trying to keep busy and that is his coping mechanism? I apologise that I had a little giggle about your hair story   I had this image in my head of your hair getting shorter and shorter and ending up with hardly anything! 

Sturne – Glad you enjoyed a few days away. I felt the same after two failed cycles and wanted a change of clinics as my first clinic weren’t going to do or change anything for a third try and I just felt that wasn’t enough. 

Heapy – hope all goes well with the new bathroom. 

10F&T – I am glad you had a good appointment with George at Zita West. Sounds like they know their stuff and take the time to get to know you. Its surprising what a new clinic brings up – my first clinic were not going to change anything and even though I had the same protocol on my third try at new clinic we did have loads of tests done. I will be having SP next time so hoping a change will be good.

Alig – So sorry to hear the news about your mum. I think the ‘C’ word scares us all. I hope everything is ok  

Mungoadams – Sorry to hear you have been feeling down lately  . I know how you feel, preparing for a fourth cycle is a little daunting isn’t it? I have days were I can’t wait to start a new cycle and then other days were I feel so scared about it not working again. Your food sounds interesting, they don’t sound very yummy but I guess they do some good! 

Anna – glad the op went well and hope you are resting. Make sure DH looks after you well for the next few days.

AFM – school is busy, always seem to have so much to do and then when I get home I’m just sooo tired. Well we have been sent our donor profiles, it’s a little strange really. You get to know their height, eye colour, hair colour, build, blood group, job, education, interests and you have to select the one that matches what you want the best. We have to choose 3 so we have two potential back ups. I feel a little like I’m on blind date. I am struggling a little at the moment, having too many down days and not sure how to pick myself up. I feel life is passing me by and everyone else is getting what they want. I never thought I’d be looking at four cycles. When we were first seen they kind of painted a rosy picture as I had been pregnant naturally before and I think they thought it would work first time and there was nothing else to worry about. Here we are now looking at donor sperm and as its something different I am worried about getting my hopes up for it to work; what will I do if it doesn’t? I go to work with a false smile on my face and spend all day being cheerful and come home sad, tired and angry  – life was not meant to be like this. Sorry for the moan but I know you will understand.

Love to all you pumpkins - I'm not sure some of us are very positive at the moment.
Charlotte x


----------



## Wraakgodin

*2WW & Beyond! *  

[csv=] 
Name,Treatment, EC, ET, Test, Outcome 
Banksie, ICSI, EC 8/10, ET 13/10, OTD 21/10,  
Baby777, SP IVF, EC 10/10, ET 12/10, OTD 24/10, BFN 
Twinter12, IVF, EC 10/10, ET 13/10, OTD 26/10, BFN 
Mungoadams, IVF, EC 17/10, ET 22/10, OTD 31/10 , 
Coralie, ICSI, EC 17/10 , ET 22/10 , OTD 1/11 ,   
Hjanea, donor DET, , ET 18/10, OTD 2/11, BFN  
Whirl, ICSI, , ET 21/10 , OTD 4/11 ,   
Salty78, IVF, EC 17/10, ET 22/10, OTD 4/11 ,   
Suzymc, SP IVF, EC 19/10, ET 22/10 , OTD 4/11 , BFN 
Daisy princess, ICSI, EC 21/10, ET 24/10 , OTD 4/11, BFN 
Lilgem, FET, , ET 20/10, OTD 6/11, BFN 
Charlotte80, ICSI, EC 22/10, ET 25/10 , OTD 7/11 , BFN 
Bubi Wumpkins, IVF, EC 24/10, ET 26/10 , OTD 9/11 ,   
Katiedolldoll, SP ICSI, EC 26/10, ET 29/10, OTD 10/11,   
Annawb37, IVF, EC 28/10, ET 31/10, OTD 11/11, BFN 
Bunny73, ICSI, EC 27/10, ET 1/11, OTD 10/11, BFN 
Stumpy, SP ICSI,,, OTD 13/11,   
Susie7, ICSI, EC 26/10, ET 31/10, OTD 14/11,   
Vicky23, IVF, EC 30/10, ET 2/11, OTD 14/11, BFN 
Strewberry, SP ICSI, EC 28/10, ET 31/10, OTD 14/11,   
Mrs_F , ICSI , EC 31/10, ET 2/11, OTD 15/11,   
Geminimonkey, ICSI, EC 1/11, ET 6/11, OTD 17/11, BFN 
Twinkle33, ICSI, EC 2/11, ET?, OTD17/11,   
Vicky3, IVF, EC 1/11, ET 3/11, OTD 17/11,   
Tammyhog, IVF, EC 2/11, ET 7/11, OTD 18/11,   
Beccalou0163, IVF, EC 3/11, ET 06/11, OTD 19/11, BFN 
Alig1972, ICSI, EC 4/11, ET 7/11, OTD 20/11, BFN 
Leels, ICSI, EC 01/11, ET 4/11, OTD 21/11, BFN 
Lexi2011, IVF, EC 2/11, ET 5/11, OTD 21/11, BFN 
10fingers&10toes, ICSI, EC 4/11, ET 7/11, OTD 22/11, BFN 
Kimbly, ICSI, EC 4/11, ET 6/11, OTD 22/11, BFN 
littlerachywantsababy, IVF, EC 7/11, ET 9/11, OTD 23/11, BFN 
Lucky3, ICSI, EC 7/11, ET 10/11, OTD 23/11,   
swand, ICSI, EC 8/11, ET 10/11, OTD23/11,   
Pookychops, ICSI, EC 8/11, ET13/11, OTD24/11,  
sturne, ICSI, EC 9/11, ET12/11, OTD 25/11, BFN 
ginger fairy, ICSI, EC 7/11, ET12/11, OTD 25/11,  
Jonut, ICSI, EC 8/11, ET 13/11, OTD25/11,  
Heavaar, IVF, EC 8/11, ET13/11, OTD25/11,  
Linsley27, DR IVF,, ET 11/11, OTD 25/11, BFN 
Heapy0175, IVF, EC 11/11, ET 16/11, OTD27/11,  
Grace72, IVF, EC 11/11, ET 13/11, OTD 28/11, BFN 
Trolleydolly, ICSI, EC 14/11, ET17/11, OTD 28/30/11, BFN 
Shell.mc, ICSI, EC 15/11, ET 18/11, OTD 30/11,  
daisy17, ICSI, EC 16/11, ET 21/11, OTD 30/11, BFN 
Keepingpositive, IVF, EC 15/11, ET 17/11, OTD 1/12, BFN 
Harby, IVF, EC 15/11, ET 16/11 , OTD 2/12,  
CorreenF, ICSI, EC 16/11, ET 21/11, OTD 2/12, BFN 
Tinkerbell277, DIVF, EC 19/11, ET 21/11, OTD 3/12, BFN 
--Rebecca--, IVF, EC 16/11, ET 19/11, OTD5/12,  
Lynne0874, IVF, EC 21/11, ET 26/11, OTD 7/12, BFN 
Ames101,, EC 19/11, ET 25/11, OTD?, BFN  
Simonechantelle, ICSI, EC 21/11, ET24&26/11, OTD 8/12,  
angel800,,EC 21/11, ET 26/11, OTD 9/12, 
jadeyjade, IVF, EC 21/11, ET 26/11, OTD 9/12, BFN  
Missy79,, EC 25/11, ET 30/11, OTD 15/12,  
Clarem,FET,, ET 21/11, OTD, 
loopskig, , , ,UTD 14/1/12, 
[/csv]

  *Honourary Positive Pumpkins *   
[csv=]
Name, Treatment, Reason
50%mummy50%daddy, SP IVF, Poor response  
Ruthie82, ICSI, Postponed Dec/Jan  
Karenb1973, ICSI, Postponed Nov/Dec  
Hope2005, ICSI, Poor response - starting again 2012 
Littlebird, IVF/ICSI, one egg not fertilised - starting again 2012 
[/csv]

*...forget the odds! We are the ones who will get pregnant! My body is healthy & my mind is happy... I am a positive pumpkin!!!*
[/c][/center]


----------



## Simonechantelle

This is a really good idea. How is everyone?  Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I hope you don´t end up talking to yourself, Simonechantelle!!!  

Sue


----------



## Simonechantelle

At least you'll be here Sue!


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - no hun, there's not many of us feeling too positive right now. we're gonna sort that out though

i'm just popping on & i will be back on later or tomorrow 4 personals. Knackered after working up at the other house. i can barely move!!! got a ton of proper work to do now so not sure how long that will take. even a lovely hot bath hasn't sorted my aches out. lol. i just hope i haven't over done it as i am bleeding a bit again 


catch you all soon lovely pumpkins...... we are so going to have a turn of luck soon and we're all going to have flashing BFP's before i say September!!!!      

Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Ali its entirely understandable things are getting to you a bit. Am sure the running is helping tho, I am v impressed!

Charlotte yes lol it better be doing some good  yep I am just terrified of a bfn or worse another m/c.  Have to focus on visualising being a mum  Wow that must feel strange choosing the donor, but s it is a very positive step forward too. I am sure your chances are great with a donor. 

Suzy yikes sounds like you have been working v hard. Take it a little easy missus! Yes I am sure we will have a whole of BFPs to celebrate soon 

afm well busy weekend, planning vegetable plots (still not done, rotations making it complicated!), family meal on saturday for MiLs birthday, then rushed around to fit in some wiifit & yoga & dogwalking before sunday lunch with FiL and more family.. have some work to do now. i have now started having rice protein smoothies for breakfast. v powdery texture to be honest but with some ground nuts & pollen i think its nearly 30 g of protein, which is pretty good going. not feeling much better emotionally, if i am honest, but hopefully getting there. i have always found visualization to be the most helpful way to get myself in a more positive frame of mind; but unfortunately visiualising embryos and babies just brings me right back to the m/c. i think i am going to need to visualize a toddler!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh too true, you will always have me to talk to!!!  

Sue


----------



## suzymc

Afternoon dear pumpkins

loops - did you get my ecard hun? hehe!!!!! i thought it was very 'FF related' anyways i'll say it again but HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNY   xxxxxxxx
    did you get anything nice? 

grace - how are you? i hope you and DH are doing as well as you can. It's such a horrid and worrying thing we all have to go through and when we end up with a less than helpful clinic then it makes it all seem even worse. Do you know how the chromosomal test is carried out? thinking of you xx

mungo - lol @ you and the rice cakes. all your protein products sound REALLY delicious, NOT, lol. have you had all these protein products before? sorry you're struggling with the visualisation. i struggled for a few days visualising too because it just made me well up. we have to find a new and different way to think and visualise. it'll happen and i am sure your focus will change. well i hope it will anyway. 

anna - so how are you doing today lovely? how you feeling? i hope A is pulling his weight and taking good care of you. sorry you reacted badly  

alig - i get ya! it's only natural getting upset. we go through so much it just doesn't help when we realise how easy all this can be for most people. 

charlotte - i don't even think DH has anything to cope with! he has said that if the 3rd cycle fails then he's going to be really upset but for now he seems to see the 'reality' with it all and he just doesn't like talking about anything IVF related. Which annoys me no end! LOL i'm glad i made you laugh, how you described my hair fiasco - it literally was just like that!! Aw bless ya, it's all so tough isn't it. i don't know how to say anything positive about all 'this' anymore. Your donor profiles sound very thorough and i know i shouldn't laugh but it made me smile when you said about how it feels like it's blind date. i wish i could make everything better for us all   there is a light at the end of the tunnel!!!


AFM - everything still aches, woops!!! 
So is anyone available Saturday the 28th April or Sunday the 29th April for a pumpkin get together? I think that's the weekend i'll be over next.
Let me know and then we can hopefully get planning.

Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. bl**dy passport office took £160 off my card today (when i worked out with the exchange rate it should only be £14 and then sent me an email to say they can't yet process it because they can't accept my photo as it's too bright! FFS!!! So now i have to go get more taken, then post them to my dentist AGAIN to sign and then get him to send them to the Consulate in Paris. I can't believe they charged my card when they haven't got everything they 'want'. What a cheek!!!!!! NOT happy!!


----------



## sturne

Hi pumpkins
I was just in the middle of my post and lost the whole thing urghh!!!!

Grace sending you a big    sorry to hear your news xx

Ali sorry to hear about your mum, sending u a   to. Xx

Suzy great idea to meet up, but where do u girls generally meet? I live in Berkshire so not sure if any of you are nearby? Suzy my father in law has just moved to France not sure where abouts exactly but has to be quite brave moving at 73 yrs old away from family and friends   

Well we had a nice weekend. On Saturday we got 4 chickens, first time keeping chickens. We have named them snowy,Betty,Vera and blue. They are cute. But wouldn't go back in their little house last night so me and dh had to climb in the extension bit (don't know what u call it) catch them and put them in. It was hilarious!! Last night we went to cinema,first time in ages.we watched the lady in black, not that scary thought it would be worse. That's about it, waiting for my af to arrive so I can send it off for chlamydia testing and some other tests. 

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

suzy - £160 that is a cheek!  I may be around for that weekend, it depends where people are meeting and what you are doing and how I am feeling then.  Has the bleeding stopped again now?

Mungo - I'm now not doing the cake, which is a bit of a relief to be honest.  Mmm, rice protein, nice!  Are they like the whey powders?  I added nesquick to mine, which made them edible even though they still weren't exactly pleasant.  Hope the visualisation goes ok.  Maybe you could try visualising your uterus growing nice and strong so it is ready for a baby rather than focusing on the baby itself?  Or aim to achieve relaxation instead.  I hope you start to feel better emotionally soon, and am sure that the allotment and being outside will help  

Charlotte sorry you are so down at the moment and really hope that the donor sperm is a success.  How is dh about it all as well?  Life does not feel fair sometimes does it?  Thinking of you  

Ali sorry you are feeling down its really hard sometimes and you have loads going on at the moment, hope the cry and the exercise helped a little bit  

Anna glad the op went ok, glad to hear that dh is still alive after last week, and hope that he is starting to get a bit more patient!!

10 fingers, yes i'm looking forward to bruges, and any tips on where to go / good restaurants etc will be much appreciated!  Glad your appt went well, and you have a lot of positive options to work on.  My acupuncturist recommended melatonin to me as well, but I was too chicken to try it!  research has shown it can help though as I remember looking it up at the time.  Hope the nutritionist manages to talk some sense to your dp!

Sturne I'm very jealous of the chickens!  THey have been on our to do list since we moved nearly two years ago and we haven't got round to it yet!

hi to loops, grace, heapy, baby, ginger, lexi and anyone I have missed!

AFM had a lovely weekend visiting friends, and busy decorating the hall stairs and landing, thats about it really!

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - hiya, well some of us have only met up once before and that was in Northampton. So it may be a location used again but it all depends on who can and who can't come, but fingers crossed you can make it.  where we are all from is on page 2 of this thread  Wow! At 73 that is brave. Can he speak any French? Aw chickens, how lovely. We have 3. We've had chickens off and on for about 10 years now and we love having them. Ours have recently virtually stopped laying so i'm giving them a big clean out and making a new nest for them this week in the hope it gets them laying again. They will soon get used to where they live and will go where you want them to. One tip is to leave them indoors all day tomorrow as it's good to get them used to where 'home' is when they're first 'home' with you. Also i recommend giving them crushed corn as it makes for a fabulous egg. Mine also love rice  (cooked) Also beware of rats..... where chickens are you can often end up with rats. There is a special feeder you can get them that helps (we can't afford it but may get one soon as our rats have recently come back). But most of all some lovely organic eggs are great for us.  What breeds did you get?

whirl - aw i love your advice to mungo. i'm a bit useless with advice right now   yes £160 is a cheek when all they do is post it onto the UK on our 'behalf'. i can't believe they charged me before making sure they have everything they need. We'll have to get a list together of who can make it and then what we fancy doing   I think meal and then somewhere for a chat this time, as we spent most of our bowling time chatting didn't we. lol. Glad you had a good weekend hun

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Suzy thanks for advice ref chickens. We got a light Sussex,nera,Oxford blue and a leghorn so we should get some white eggs as well.there house is an omlet that we got off eBay so all in all they are pretty much living in a luxury pad!!!
Fil doesn't speak any French. Just asked my dh where he moved to, just outside Brittany. He only moved the other day..I hope he will be happy there, but we don't think much of his girlfriend who he went with. Anyway we'll see what happens. Whereabouts in France do you live? 
I just checked my roster as I do shifts and I am off that weekend so hopefully I can come.
 
Anyone watch corrie? Looks interesting tonight. Xx


----------



## charlotte80

Suzy, Whirl and Mungoadams - thankyou for your kind words.

Whirl - DH has been open to the thought of donor sperm since he was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma but at times he feels sad about it but knows its the right move to make.

Would love to meet you fellow pumpkins too and hope I can soon xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on have read a couple of times here and there. 

Firstly Grace I am so sorry, had tears in my eyes for another one of us with a neg. This is all so so sad for us and so so s**t 

Loops - Is it your birthday today? If so   Do you have anything planned?

Love and hugs to all who have had a down few days, weeks where I haven't been around to support you like I should have been. 

Suzy - how are you doing? Did I see you are thinking of coming over 28th/29th April? I would love to meet you all if I can get to location. 

Hello to everyone else, Mungo, Charlotte, Whirl , alig and everyone else.

Hubby and I had enough last week and went away from everything for a few nights. Much needed, we talked and laughed and laughed some more. Hubby thinks I should take time out from work. He said those few days were the first time I'd been me in a long while. I agreed to be honest, hadn't realised, what with, emergency op, IVF and work I don't know who I am. My emotions are all over the place. I am going to the Dr's to see if he can/will sign me off for a week without it ruin adoption hopes for later, it is the first time I've been concerned about going to my local GP, I am worried he will see me as pathetic to be honest. I feel bad having time off work but I need to find me some how. 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

Hi all,

Thanks for the birthday wishes you lovely chaps. Suzy I didn't realise there was no automatic stop on my eCard so left it running and running and running and running (and running and running and running!)
have had a fun weekend. nothing too major to report other than too much booze, cake & late nights. My bro (the expectant father) made me stay up drinking red wine on top of the G&Ts & Champers til 4am Sunday. Not recovered still yet but am just about functioning. 

Very sorry to hear your sad news Grace. How are you bearing up? You poor poor darling. We are here for you  

Mungo, I think I can say for all of us that you never have to apologise for letting us know that you are fed up. If you don't tell us, how can we tell you how great you are doing especially when you are such a good girl at looking after the rest of us! I am not surprised that you are finding it difficult. You have been through a horrid ordeal and its OK and probably very healthy for you to have a meltdown every once in a while. 

I don't really know how it works re: IVF counselling other that its compulsory for donors & recipients. Can those of you who have had a recent negative cycle see a professional? Surely it can't do any harm. I have never done anything like that but think I would take it up if offered, even on a 'stable' day. 

Weekend of 28/29 April is good for me. Will put a * on those who think they are coming on our p2 HoF. How about Watford? I know London was suggested most recently but M25 might make it more accessible for the Northerners?
More bowling? Although I'm not sure we even need an activity - just a table to sit and chat round! Was lots of fun last time and Mungo has a personal best to beat... for those who didn't make it last time she managed to get 7 was it? balls in the gutter - not just IN the gutter but fully stuck enough that the young man had to come to our rescue. Anyone would think she'd taken a bit of a shine to him and just wanted him to saunter back on over to us. When I say 'young' man, he was probably 40, balding and a bit on the tubby side  

Sorry I have not been about much to do a proper catch up.

Thinking of you all always. V gentle   Anna.

Loops xx


----------



## loopskig

PS. Did anyone see this that wraakgodin Sue posted in the Old PP Part 3? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282969.0 
Does it make more sense just to direct anyone here instead? Does anyone agree/object/have another opinion?

PPS. If anyone is travelling long distance to a PP meet up and a bed on the way there/back in Leicester would help I'll happily put up <4 of you xxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - aw sounds like you have a nice mix of hens there   LMK if you need any advice or tips.... Ah! yes Brittany. the favourite haunt of brits. lol. I'm a few hours south, we live near Poitiers which is in the Charentes (second best weather in france) 73 with a girlfriend  Yay to you being free that weekend, what do you do for a living?

charlotte - so does that mean you're free that weekend?   

ruth - don't you dare feel bad about not being about as much..... ok!!!   Yup it's all so sh*t. i'm having a bad day. Got really peed off with Stacey Solomon who has been spotted smoking whilst 7 months pregnant. Argh! i could slap her. Then she goes on This Morning and admits how hard she's finding it and i mean what does she want? sympathy!!! she even admitted she smokes between 1-3 a day...... god help me! Yup 28th or 29th. Is it a date? eek!  i hope so. Where would be a good meeting point for you? Your time away with hubby sounds perfect. DH & i should do the same but how i'm feeling towards him right now i may just throttle him instead. Have you been to see the doc yet about work?  big hugs hun  

anna - you there? everything ok? how you doing?

loops - you never fail to put a smile on my face   haha! at the ecard playing over and over and over...... that must have been some worn out smilies...lol. Sounds like you had a nice weekend though. i have mentioned this thread to SimoneChantelle but no sign of her over here yet. other than her i think all other PP who appeared on the thread are now over here. so it's up to you, we just need to get Simone over here. Is there anywhere slightly more north on the M25 than Watford? i hate Watford and the M25. lol. But yay you're free  woooooo. I vote a meal and then somewhere to just sit and chat this time. Yes, i do need counselling! it's not easy with the language barrier though. TBH i need more help with stubborn mark than anything. I lol'd at your story of mungo, gutter balls and the fat balding man   i'll be in Leicester myself that week   

AFM - i'm about ready to kill DH followed by Stacey Solomon. It's been a bad day for me. No matter how hard i look i can't work out what to feed DH to get the right amount of Zinc in him. He still thinks he has super sperm. His motility is 20% and we were initially told it was possibly male factor that was stopping me getting pregnant. I think he's conveniently forgotten this. I can't make any suggestions without him saying 'there's nothing wrong with my sperm' I even suggested chocolate today cuz that's how desperate i am. I am honestly considering telling him i'm not going for another IVF cycle until he's taken Zinc, Vit C & Vit E for at least 10 weeks.
it's been a bad day for me.
I'm still bleeding too. it's a bit odd too     ..... and DH wants to go cut brambles back tomorrow. 

i'm off to go bang my head against a brick wall!!!!


love 2 you all 
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Poor poor Suze. Glad to make you smile. I don't want to get on the wrong side of you today! Or worse between you and Stacy Solomon (think she's the one off XFactor?)

Ruth, hope your doc is sympathetic and clears you for the break you need. Are Adopters not allowed to be off work then or not good to have any record of GP involvement? You would think it goes in your favour that you are responsible enough to get help when you need it. But of course the system is rarely rational for anything like that. Thinking of you darling.

Watford is furthest NW point of M25 but if we need to head further north there is a leisure park at M1 J8 Hemel (as much of a Sh!thole as Watford!) or we could go back to Northampton for Mungo to stalk the gutter guy. I was just thinking of the Southerners Charlotte/Ruth/Sturne. The more Midlandy the better for me but I am quite mobile most of the time. Lets see what anyone else throws in.

Lexi & Ali you are top of the leaderboard now - eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Very excited and a bit nervy for you.
Big love to you all xxx xx


----------



## loopskig

I am wondering about where our 'names' come from and know about some of you already eg. Mungo is the dog. Some are self explanatory but Lexi, Sturne and others what is your story? I am only Loops because at uni before I was married I was Louisa Jane Perry>Lou P>Loopy>Loops and it stuck like glue. And now I am Mrs Kiggell. GG as in suggest rather than it rhyming with Giggle.

I can work out Anna, Whirly, Suzy, Charlotte, Ali, Ruth because of my marvellously intelligent super cryptic brain!

10F&T maybe you had a bumper round of Fodka & Tonics the day you signed up  

Can you tell I have a spare 5 mins to daydream this afternoon!


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Loops you're a genius!  Its funny how nicknames stick isn't it?  Glad you had a nice birthday.

Suzy oh dear re: dh.  Can you try sneaking more zinc into your cooking?  Maybe chop up oysters and add them to your spag bol!!  Is the bleeding ok?  Maybe you should get it checked out if you are worried about it.  Saw your ranta about Stacey on **, its really frustrating when we try our hardest to see stuff like that isn't it?

ruthie sounds like a week off will do you good.  I work in adoption and one week due to stress from all you have got going on is not going to hurt.  Its better to take the time off now if you need it rather than ending up taking more time off later on.

Charlotte thats great dh is so supportive.  My dh was also willing to do ds if that was what it took, sometimes they can be really great.

Will hopefully make the weekend at end of april if we are meeting north of m25, but can maybe come for just part of it if people find it difficult me being there?

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Whirl - Thank you for replying re time off, I am concerned what reason would 'be OK' in adoption world, glad to hear stress might be OK. I am totally fine with all and any of FF ladies being at meet, we all know how hard this is, I am just pleased some ladies get positive  it gives us strength and hope and I pray the rest of us get pos in due time.

Loops - Glad you worked out why I was called Ruthie he he, some family/friends call me Ruthie just to totally clarify he he!!   Glad you had a good birthday. How is the job coming along? 

Suzy - So sorry you are having a bad day. I am here if I can listen, or do anything. So glad I didn't read/watch about Stacey, I liked her up until this point!! London is good with me for the meet Well it took us 3 weeks to realise we needed time, perhaps suggest going away with hubby in 2 weeks you might be less likely to want to throttle him! He he. So so sorry he wont take vitamins. Hubby didn't feel the need to until IVF he took Saw Palmetto and Korean Ginseng to help motility and it improved in a 2nd test 6 weeks later. I don't blame you for saying you wont do next cycle until he tries vit's you are not asking a lot in the grand scheme of things. You have and will be going through so much more than swallowing a few vitamins! Men hey!

Dr's tomorrow. Don't know whether to go in on my own or with DH for moral support?

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

whirl hun - i can only speak for myself but i'm sure everyone else feels the same as me and that there is nothing difficult about seeing you. you're our lovely friend and we're all totally thrilled for you and heapy and ginger fairy. you give us hope, excitement and faith. i don't have a problem with pregnant friends just life in general being sh*t and you're a lovely lovely lady and don't ever think we don't want to see you or hear your pregnancy news/woes etc etc. 
i have just spent 1hour looking at FF & the web trying to find more info on getting zinc etc into food. sadly everything that contains high zinc Mark hates. Except chocolate but he's proud of how he's cut that down recently. I will have to work something out soon with him (we do have lamb for tea which is high zinc but he can't eat that everyday) I wish Zinc came in better food products. I mean i don't know why he's being so stubborn as he happily has pressed orange juice because he knows it may benefit him so why won't he take anything else..... The bleeding is ok, it's just weird. I think ovaries can bleed after being stimulated lots so maybe they're a bit stressed right now? i only bled for 3 days after last BFN so it's a bit odd. I will ring if it's still a problem. Yes my ** rant about Stacey was a bit of a rant, lol but she's really annoyed me today. I found she really got to me  Yes it's v frustrating. 

loops - lol at you wondering about peoples FF 'names'. Mine is totally not original but it is an old nickname. I LOVE Joe McIntyre (NKOTB, sad i know) and have been in love with him since 1988 and well i was always SuzyMc back then and i just so happened to marry a Mc.... wrong one though, lol!!!!     ha! i am in a rather bad mood today aren't i? woops!! 

ruth - i think that will be my new 'argument' that 3-6 months really aren't going to hurt. i could slap him if he says there's no problem with my sperm again. lol. i wish we had a consultant that cared more about 'mens things' but you never know she may suprise me when we go back. i am going to try and get her to suggest mark sorts himself out. lol. thanks for the tips. i hope all goes well tomorrow, i say if you're wondering about going with DH or not then ask him if he'd like to go and see how he reacts

I vote just north of the M25 in the hope Anna can make it too........ lol......... maybe we should work out distances for everyone and then stick a pin somewhere in between? lol.

love 2 all
a slightly manic Suzy  xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Thank you Suzy and Ruthie you have just made me cry!!  Would be lovely to meet up again so will do my best to make it.

Suzy If its any help, my dh had a motility of 1.3%, he took a vitamin called menovit recommended by our acupuncturist, (its australian and costs about £90 for six months supply you have to get it shipped in) and his motility increased to 17% which for him was really good.  They are massive though so not easy to sneak into food!  And given that mf was the main issue in our case, something must have helped!  The other advice my ac. gave to my dh was that he had to drink loads of water as if nothing else, staying hydrated was the most important thing, so maybe he could improve that?

ruthie good luck at the doctors! Hope it goes well

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Just lost my epic reply so I am starting again! When will we learn!! Lol!  Sorry I’ve been awol pretty much since Thursday, its all been a bit mad but an epic reply is now en route!

Suzy – yes I think there is too much evidence to show that DPs are in fact separated at birth!!  So glad you got 170 orders to pack – fab news! Did you get them all done?  Yes DP needed the nutritionist to talk to him rather than me – we had a phone app on Saturday – more on that later!  Yes G’s pinboard was hard to look at but lovely at the same time – I did well up a few times but managed not to cry!  Just taking the sleeping tabs for now and although he recommended starting on the ZW drugs I have so many pregnacare left I am sticking with them for a while longer and will switch to ZW 3 months before.  I also need to research a few other vits and supplements she recommended but haven’t had time to look yet! Yes I much prefer the sound of a 60% chance and 2 embryo transfer as opposed to 20% chance, 1 embryo transfer and talks of donor eggs.  Can’t get much different really can you!  I am a little confused as to whether he saw my questionnaire as I would have thought he would have picked up on some other lines of questioning – on reflection I might email them to check.  Yes I was disappointed he didn’t really hone in on the sperm issue but then I think maybe its just not as much of an issue as the last clinic thought?  I get the feeling they are going down the ICSI route to help fertilisation rates due to my eggs rather than the sperm being the reason??  Glad you had some vino at the weekend.  Sorry you still feel like throttling DP – am sure that feeling will pass.  He seems to be busy busying himself and that sounds like him throwing himself into something else as his way of coping?  Give it a wee while longer and I’m sure you guys will be back on track.  The vits issue must be very annoying though – I really don’t know what to suggest other than maybe paying for a ZW phone consultation – maybe hearing it from her may help??  I know money is tight though hun so that might not be a helpful suggestion but if you could manage it, it might relieve a lot of stress for you xx.  Sorry you are aching hun but think of the good the hard work is doing to your body!  Maybe give the clinic a quick call if you are still bleeding and concerned hun am sure it is nothing to worry about but just to put your mind at rest x  What a complete load of **** about the passport – robbers!!!  I too got annoyed with SS smoking – don’t let it make you mad hun, just let her deal with it.  I will share something my counsellor said to me and it is my new mantra – holding on to anger is like holding on to a hot coal ready to throw it at the person you’re angry with – the longer you hold it the more you hurt yourself.  I need to remember this A LOT!! Lol xx

Mungo – Yes, dexa is the drug that was mentioned! How ironic that will keep me awake when I’m being given sleeping tablets at the moment! Don’t need to start on those for a while yet, not until June from memory – I guess I need to wait for my protocol.  Did you have to chase yours up do I remember you saying?  I’ve no idea when to expect it to come through.  I’ve been thinking, G never mentioned he’d seen my questionnaires he was just referring to the notes of my previous cycle and I’m wondering if he even saw them…there are lots of things on there I think he should be aware of or maybe I will get a call from one of the other nurses?  Did you see a fertility nurse too?  I had my app over the phone with Isabelle on Saturday and yes I am now on nettle tea!! Lol!!  More on that later.  So sorry you have been feeling down huni but it is completely understandable.  Remember you are grieving and you must give yourself time to grieve too or it will only come out somewhere later.  You have been incredibly brave and incredibly busy but don’t forget to allow yourself time to let go of your emotions as holding them in is a bad thing as I am finding out.  Its so fab that you are throwing yourself into your allotment.  You may remember me saying my homeopath had recommended connecting with the earth to help you to become grounded prior to a cycle.  Its all about actually getting your hands into the earth and planting and nurturing – the perfect way to get you ready for being a mum.  Planting a seed and watching it grow is exactly what we are all trying to do so gardening is fab.  Let me know if you do need a hand or just want some company, I would love to help.  I am generally free most Saturday afternoons while DP plays football xx  I totally get what you mean about the spare room – I too have obviously ear marked ours as a nursery when looking back, I could have used it as an office for 3 years, but never wanted to decorate.  It is now looking very unloved as our bed has been reclaimed by its previous owner (DP’s ex lodger) so we just have a wardrobe in it and some general crap that we have no space for at the mo.  It not being a nursery is just not something I want to think about so I totally understand where you are coming from x  Did you make a decision on the bathroom? I get that too – we went away at New Year and now I look back and think we probably spent (money we didn’t have) half what it would cost to cycle – at the time I didn’t care as I just felt we needed a break, but now as we are still paying it off it seems a silly thing to have done.  It all seems unfair as most people only have to think about the cash issue when they get pregnant! Xx  Loving the sound of the protein powders (not!) – yep, I’ll be on them too before long!  Keep at it with the visualisation, but maybe focus on the womb etc as I think Whirl suggested?  I am considering a couple of hypnotherapy sessions at ZW – have you thought about doing that too? x

Grace – how are you doing huni?  I hope DH came back and gave you huge hugs and has been looking after you xx  Glad your folks came down to you, bless you.  Where are you, London?  I am biased as I am now with ZW but it sounds like George is the right kind of specialist to help you.  It might be worth booking in a consultation (its £200) – there is currently a 3-4 month waiting list to start tx and I had to wait 3 months to get an app with George so just something to bear in mind xx

Anna – how are you doing my dear?  Hope you are on the road to recovery, sorry you had a rough time of it on the day.  Sending you big hugs and get well soon reiki vibes xx

Charlotte – yep, certainly feels good to be at a new clinic, feeling like a person rather than a reference number is certainly a good feeling!  Really interesting to hear about you getting your donor profiles, I wasn’t quite sure what the process was and it may be something I need to consider in the future in terms of eggs.  Sorry to hear you’ve been down hun, its totally understandable and as you say, apprehension as its something different with the donor element.  I think a lot of us can sympathise with the going to work with a smile on your face thing, it all feels too much at times doesn’t it and very very false! If only they knew, I often think.  But we are such strong ladies, we must not forget this and 2012 is our year! Stay strong, keep positive, we are all behind you xx  As Suzy says there will be lots of flashing BFPs on here before we know it! Xx

Sturne – good to see you here  Liking the sound of your chickens – we have lots of animal fanciers on this thread!  Is AF due any time soon?  Xx  I watched Corrie last night – very exciting – is it on tonight, if so I missed it! I have come straight on here when I got in, not even eaten my tea yet but didn’t want to leave it any longer or I get too far behind!

Whirl – How are you doing hun?  Bruges is famous for its choc shops! There are lots to choose from and in all fairness, they will all be lovely so take your pick!  The square is very beautiful and you must eat or have a drink there at least once I’d say, but it is more expensive as you’d expect as it’s the main tourist place.  But they do do some reasonably priced set menus for lunch etc. and they are pretty decent.  Be careful to check drinks prices before you eat as some a v pricey!  Try some of the stew, its yummy.  Other than that, defo do a river cruise but its just such a nice place to stroll around and mooch in and out of shops etc.  They have horse drawn carriages but we haven’t done that, but it would be a good way to get to see it all and quite romantic too (hence why we haven’t done it lol!).  We like to just sit and watch the world go by with a drink or two, it’s the perfect place to just chill (if the weather is nice of course).  I know I will speak for everyone is saying of course we’d want to see you at the next meet up!! We all want to touch the lucky bump  

Ruthie good to see you back hun.  Glad you had a few days of laughter with DP, sounds like it was just what you both needed.  I agree with Whirl, if you need the time, take the time.  Don’t worry about implications down the line, do what you and your body need now and take time to heal.  Sending you massive hugs my love xx

Loops sounds like a fab weekend, if a little excessive on the booze (like your style!)  Most IVF cycles include at least 2 free counselling sessions to use at any time x  I am free on 28/29 just not on Saturday night – we have the village quiz to raise money for DP’s footie team and DP is the quiz master so I’m afraid I will be roped in to being his not so glamourous assistant!!  Happy to go wherever and can help with lifts etc. if it makes it easier – Loops/Mungo we could meet and leave cars near J15 then car share to save fuel?  I would offer a bed for the night but I now don’t have a spare one – sorry Suzy!!! Xx  Hee hee on the names – I wish mine was indeed inspired by alcohol but it was literally just inspired by my crossing everything wanting this to work so much!

Hey to Lexi, Heapy, Ali and everyone else xx

AFM will come later – that’s taken me 1.5 hours to write and I need to eat!!

xx


----------



## loopskig

Whirl - I, for one, will be upset and offended if you DON'T come out and play with us!   I can see where you are coming from poppet but you certainly don't need to feel apologetic for being up the duff. We are so thrilled for you. I'm not sure how or why but you and the other FF BFP preggos just don't seem to evoke the same feeling of envy as folk in the 'real world' - ie. my brother, strangers on the bus, all those mates who have an 'accident' or TTC naturally for a month then bingo! I just couldn't be more pleased for you as you deserve only good things to happen to you and your soon to be little family.

Ruth - good luck at Docs. I'd take A with you for moral support. You seem generally quite clued up but I'm not a very good listener/understander when I get worked up which is pretty much always the case at fertility consultations or anything important/medical. He can be your shoulder to cry on if you need it but at the very least a hand to hold. Wish we all lived together so the whole gang could go with you - imagine what the GP would think to that. You'd def make it onto the adoption alert list then with your coven of barren spinsters - and I'm not even a cat fan!

Why does everyone keep losing replies? System error or mis-click?
Loops xxx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

AFM

We managed to get an app with the ZW nutritionist on Sat morning over the phone and it went very well.  DP was surprisingly open minded and ‘up’ for the changes and was even open to drinking nettle tea! He has agreed to cut down his coffee intake from 8 cups to 1 cup a day without so much as a fight.  I have agreed to do the nice wife-to-be-maybe-one-day thing and will make him lunch every day – obviously there is an incentive here to get him cycle fit!  We discussed alcohol and the stag do – its not great timing – she recommends no alcohol at all a month before, but, she seemed to suggest it will probably be ok if he cuts it right down (he said he’d probably drink 15+ pints normally!) if he reduced it by half (I gulped at this point as I don’t agree!) and that he drinks plenty of water in between.  Also she is going to suggest something to take a few weeks before in readiness to help his liver get shot of the crap quickly and obviously DP is very happy to take this if it means he can have his beers! But, in fairness, he said he would be sensible and drink bottles instead of pints and I have to believe him when he says this – it is obviously in his interests for this to work.  Her view on alcohol was a little more lenient that I was thinking – she suggests a couple of pints at a weekend is ok, but just cut it out a month before.  The odd glass of wine for me is fine too.  The main thing is not making yourself miserable by cutting things out as this causes stress so its counterproductive.

I asked about milk as I know this has been a hot topic for us ladies before.  She doesn’t recommend overdoing it on milk, although she knows some clinics say to drink more during stimming.  She thinks just milk in porridge for me is fine and not to be drinking it in addition to that as too much dairy is not good.  No need to drink full fat either.

Things to help sperm: organic tomato puree jar with spoon of olive oil mixed in spread on bread or a cracker.  Keep blood sugar moderated – eat breakfast and healthy snacks during the day.  Anti-oxidents are the most important – plenty of brightly colour fruit and veg – think protein and colour with every meal.  Proteins as we know meat, fish, egg, dairy (full fat 2-3 per week), nuts (4 a day brazils), seeds, pulses and B vits as well as betacarotine are all good.  So main thing for DP is to eat breakfast and change choc snacks to things like nuts and carrot sticks and dips.  Brown butties stuffed with loads of salad are good for lunch, esp watercress etc.  7 a day at least, not 5 a day on fruit and veg.  Most of this goes for me too.

Red meat is something we need to cut down on – I thought it was good for the protein perspective, but its not so good so we will replace with fish and have it only occasionally now.

2 weeks before stims I’ll be on whey powder for a protein boost.  I also need to find some fish oil supps (either ZW vital DHA or one called Ideal Omega), the ZW boost vits from May onwards and for egg quality, Royal Jelly (apimist) and Progreeens Powder – I have more details if anyone is interested – both 2 months before.

All in all it was really helpful.  DP seems well into it already – I made him lunch on Monday and he made his own today as I wasn’t here last night and he’s come back from Asda tonight with trout as he said it was ‘on the list’ (lol) and also some smoothies as she suggested they were a good way for him to get some of the 7 a day.  We’ll see how it goes but I’m looking forward to being good again as my body feels crap at the mo!

Saturday was busy otherwise meeting friend for lunch then we chilled out and watched the Kings Speech on Sat night.  Sunday I ended up going to the Got to Dance finals in London with my SIL and BIL as they got free tickets so that was AMAZING but such a long day.  Last night I stayed and baby sat at my friend/colleague who lives near to work while her and hubby went to their antenatal class so I had much fun with their little soon to be 3 year old before putting him to bed – I did shed a little tear as he was tucked up watching his bugs bunny cartoon (his little nightly routine, very sweet) and wondered if it would ever be me with my little special person one day, but quickly wiped away the tears and thought yes, 2012 is the year and George is the man!

Today I’ve come straight in to reply to you guys as I feel I am neglecting you all.  Just about to eat my tea now and chill for a bit.  Its BMS time of the month but I haven’t really got the energy – who knows, all these extra carrot sticks might bring us luck and a miracle may happen in the meantime, we can only pray!

Love to all xx


----------



## sturne

Hi. I was just thinking where we could meet that's convenient for everyone - gosh its a bit difficult. I'm happy to go to Northampton or Milton Keynes or Oxford anyway either way whatever works best for everyone. We do have a spare room if anyone wants to stay btw and happy to car share if anyone lives nearby. Ali I think you don't live far away!! 

Loops my name is not very intersting I'm afraid. When I first joined ff I had no intention of joining in and writing posts. I was just planning to read....I am quite shy I guess!! Anyway my initial is S and surname Turner. I use Sturne as a password as a login at work so thought its easy to remember. I would like to change my username but guess its too late now as no one would know who I am.  

Can't believe that about Stacey.....I didn't know until I just read your posts....very disappointed in her!!!

Whirl ditto to what Suzy and Ruth said - it would be great to meet up and you being pg can give us all hope that it works  

Suzy - I work at heathrow airport. I have to do earlies (4.30 am - 2.30
Pm) and lates (12.45 to 22.45) but hopefully that will be changing soon. I don't think working crazy hours does your system any good when you are trying for a baby!!!

10 fingers - my af is due in a week or so but my dh has just told me that I have a rash on my face and that is usually a sign    anyway hopefully it will arrive sooner than later.no corrie tonight btw.

Well had our carpets cleaned today - they look like brand new carpets now....just waiting to see how long it takes for our cat to throw up on them!! So had to move everything out,and put everything back tonight. That's it really. Back to work tomorrow on an early so better go to bed shortly.

Night xx


----------



## loopskig

Twit twoo Good luck Jane   xx


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - ref alcohol. I kept going on and on to my dh about cutting it out. When we went to the fertility show last year the guy doing the presentation (forget his name now but he did talk sense) said that it is fine in moderation. I no longer moan about it anymore, as long as he doesn't drink too much and not every day!! I guess the annoying part is when I'm cycling it would be nice to get the support from him by not drinking as I can't. I guess that's why they say men are from mars women from Venus    xxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello my lovelies - so sorry for being absent, sturne, suzy , 10fingers, loopskig, ruthie, mungo,  thanks for the messages, i've had a few melt downs, and didnt want to be such a whinge bag on here, lots of arguments with DH re moving homes, moving clinics, what to do next.  I havent had a good few days but getting there.  My clinic is frustrating the heck out of me. Tried to speak to the embryologist who gave me vague responses. Could be this or that but need your file and it may take a couple of days so cant promise a speedy response. Seriously i wanted to complain. we just want to get a better diagnosis.  Yes i have had BFN and its like they want to get rid of you for that failure and hope u dont ask too many questions.  Im tapering off the steroids thankfully and a follow up with the consultant who hopefully can give us answers.    

10 fingers, i went to see ZW nutritionist last year and had similiar advice. DH came kicking and screaming. It took 6 months to change him though after the consultation and our marriage was on the line i tell you. He did cut down on coffee and i just sneaked decaf in the normal coffee jar, clippers decaff tea tastes just as nice.  We ended up going on Marilyn Glenville tablets as they had higher doses of the vitamins than pregnacare. Her book is excellent too.  You can buy her tablets in whole food shops too. They smell though but was told that they were organic ingredients.  Pro green tastes like something from a pond. Mixing with juice did help though. Interestingly i took royal jelly first cycle and got better quality embryo than second cycle when i decided not to take it because the whole diet and supplements was becoming too much . Not sure if not taking them contributed to poor quality. I also had DH on CQ10 .  whey to go protein was hard to take and had to mix with fruit juices .It does fill you up so you stop eating lots.    I also had DH eat lots of brazil nuts, which he liked and he loved the smoothies . I also bought a good fish oil with high EPA.DHA.  What did she suggest for detox from his drinking?  We had a similiar situation with DH doing company days away where alot of drinking occurred . She told him to stick to Guinness if he had to drink and not spirits /beer, ale, cider . 

I found ZW voice annoying in the end so went on to Maggie Howell. Google her and i bought my CD from amazon.    I called ZW and George in not free till end of June.   I may go to ARGC but havent the heart to call right now as DH is dragging his heels to get on with it. Not sure when ARGC can fit me in . 

AFM   pretty much arrived 24 hours later . Last time it took 4 days. Does anyone know a good detox inbetween treatment? I just want to get rid of all the drugs running in my system.  

Suzy - how are you hon? 

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

wow! what a lot of lovely long replies... it's just taken me 15mins to read everything, lol 
Off out now but i will be back on tonight for long reply. 10fingersx'd thx so much for all your info. i have been absorbing like a sponge. i'm going back on the royal jelly today as i had stopped! Our TTC starts soon too but i'm just not in the mood and convinced it's my ovaries bleeding.
Catch you all later lovely ladies. (i spent 2 hours in the end on FF looking at whey powder, male vitamins etc etc)
xxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

I would be up for a meet up and Reading Fc are away that weekend (footie comes first   ) so all good. 
I would prefer to go north to Northampton rather than towards London but will go with the majority. 
I will however be in the middle of the 2WW then, depending on dates, but should be ok.

Sturne - I live in Newbury, I see you are in Berks and I know before that you were at the Reading Satellite clinic?? So not too far from me I think, happy to car share....

Whirl - I am with everyone else and would love to meet you and besides I will need to rub your baby bump for luck....

Ali


----------



## suzymc

Good evening dear pumpkins

man i'm knackered.... we've just got back from bramble cutting down/burning to death and i'm not sure what aches more. we're currently waiting to ring MIL to find out how she's doing after her major op on Mon. She had another major heart attack yesterday but is doing better now which is a big relief. She's in hospital for the week so that's the best place for her right now. we are v worried though 

Yay to 10fingersx'd and Alig being able to make it too  i think this is going to be a 'big' pumpkin get together. still waiting to hear from a few more though.....* lexi, anna, heapy, mungo, baby (well you never know) grace, hope, charlotte, trolleydolly, & ginger fairy * - your names are in bold so you notice this lol, who can make the pumpkin meat on either the 28th or 29th April?

ok where to start, lol. it's a long scroll down 

whirl - those vits sound good but yeah may be a bit hard to sneak into his food, lol. lexi has just said to me that i should get wellman & crush them up and put them in his dinner, or just tell him i'm not cooking for him again..... until. lol. i'm liking her thinking. haha! oh god! don't mention water to him, he's even worse with water. aw i'm just doomed. we'll have to go for sperm AND egg donation after attempt #4.

10fingers - wow! mammoth posts hun. yes! you'd think we'd learn regarding saving messages. i'm 'selecting all' and saving as i go along...  phone app sounds good and yes i'm v interested in further info thank youuuuu. Yes, as they are sooooo expensive i'd say change to Zita vits 3months before too. what did they say 2 you re. vits during stimming as some ladies have been told double the DHA and others to just get the boost vits. what were u told? i am defo going w/ whey protein next time & starting it 2-3 weeks in advance (as if i was DR). a lovely lady with a recent BFP has also given me a few 'tips' (yes i've been pestering FF ladies again, lol) i'm secretly hoping we get offered ICSI or even IMSI next time in the hope they can pick 'better' sperm. i know IVF is supposed to be better BUT sometimes i think it's better the other way round. loving your new mantra & thx 4 all the advice hun. xx nettle tea - seriously! it sounds foul, i can't even drink earl grey so there's no hope for me on that one. i believe mungo has also been told by Zita nutritionist that you don't have to totally cut out all alcohol. hence why i'm ok with M having it as otherwise he'd be stressed and unhappy and that would be even worse for the swimmers. anyways i'm bookmarking this page so i can keep referring back to all your lovely and v helpful advice  cut down on red meat?! oh no! and 7 fruit and veg a day?! blimey! i'd better up my smoothies....lol. did she say why too much dairy is no good? what is betacarotine? what is Progreeens Powder? and so you're saying the boost vits for how long before hand? is there anything you can email me please? is this all specific to you and your 'health' though? why royal jelly 2 months b4 and not 3 months? it sounds like DP is really getting into this hun 

loops - i don't know how i keep loosing posts. i hit a certain key by accident and the whole page vanishes OR it goes back a page and therefore my posts all gone. i'm just kak handed!!

sturne - a friend of mine used to work at heathrow airport  wow! those are some hard hours of the day that you work at hun. eek! oooooo nice to have clean carpets.

grace - hey you  aw no. it sounds like you and DH have been like me & mine of late. we are disagreeing over everything, clinics, operations, vitamins.... you name it!!!!  i'm like you, i'm not happy with my clinic so how is it going to help by going back there?! i'll have serious words with DH after my next app & if he still doesn't get it i'll just cry LOADS around him and then hopefully i'll get my own way, hehe!. i see what he is getting at though. his point is that they will try even harder for attempt #3 & if we go elsewhere it may be like going back to cycle #1 again. so i think we may go there again but if we need a fourth cycle then it's going to be my choice and he's not allowed to moan etc etc. but we'll see! I'm with you on the clinic not liking us asking questions. my clinic gave the excuse that our embryos perhaps just didn't like being in the dish and would rather have gone in 2 days earlier! WTF! since when is that a good excuse for cr*p embryos! grrrrr. we can have a good old winge in April hun. i LOVE how you put decaf coffee in the normal jar. genius. i did the same thing with tea bags and i didn't tell him for 3 weeks (he hadn't noticed) but i'm sort of ok thanks hun. i need a good detox too........ too busy eating things i've missed right now though. i hope things get better for you soon & that you get some answers. Any news on further tests? i need to check back as i think i asked you a question about a test you'd mentioned but you may have not seen it 

alig - not long to DR now  gr8 news you can make it too  we can hopefully distract you during your 2ww.....

oxford, northants and milton keynes all good with me too...... well most places are TBH

OK off to make dinner now.
Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello all

Sturne/Grace/Suzy Am defo less anxious about the alcohol issue now but we'l see nearer the time if that changes! It was actually 6 weeks before she suggested to cut to zero not a month.

Grace love the sneaky decaff lol! Thanks for sharing the advice you were given. I think I'll go withthe ZW vits as they seem to cover everything but will only start 3 months before rather than now as they are expensive so will stick to pregnacare for now. I can't remember what it was she said she she would recommend to DP but she said it would be 3 weeks before to help cleanse the liver - we need to email her nearer the time to ask - sorry I didn't write it down! She didn't mention guiness but have mentioned that one to DP. try to drink plenty of water would be my only advice just to flush all the meds out. Hope the witch isn't too bad for you x

Suzy - she said to carry on with the ZW but take the boost ones too 3 months before, but that only 1 or 2 will be needed of these not 3. Not sure when she said to start, but she mentioned the IDeal Omega fish oil at the same time so assume also 3 months before won't harm. In terms of egg quality she mentioned the royal jelly apimist (www.apitherapy.biz) and Progreens Powder tel: 08450 76 0402 to order and to have these 2 months before. Shes recommended I contact them 6 weeks before EC for a follow-up chat for 15 mins or so so I can make sure I'm doing everything. The Whey powder would be 2 weeks before stims start. What was the other advice you got hun? Anything you can share with us? Yeah she said red meat was not too great due to the fat and just to cut it right down - this made me gulp as I was eating loads of lovely steaks last time thinking protein was good! Yikes. She recommended smoothies to DP before he agreed to have breakfast as a way of at least getting some goodness but she also said to be careful on the fruit overload as obv there are lots of natural sugars so for example I am going to replace some of the fruit with nuts instead and carrot sticks with tsatski dip or guacamole. I think too much dairy is just a fat thing - but she said full fat dairy 2-3 times a week is ok. Betacarotine is stuff like carrots, pumpkin, sweet potato and brocolli and she recommendes 2 portions a day so we are munching away on carrots as snacks every day now! Progreens powder is they whey powder I think although I haven't looked yet! I think this is all geared up to address my egg quality issue hun so in some ways yes it is specific to my needs on that score, but most of it is generally good advice to be healthy I guess on the run up. I'm getting surprisingly into nettle tea, its not strong tasting but actually quite refreshing and I like it as an alternative to the hot water I drink at work - try it! we are busy carrot munching and all is going well even though we are not properly on the cycle prep yet, I said to DP we might as well start doing stuff now. He really likes the tomato puree spread on pumpkin seed crisp breads - winner! I am finding it easier to eat pumpkins seeds and brazils at the same time as grapes or blueberries to take away the awful taste. Tried mixing them in with porridge but it takes twice as long to eat it so we don't have time for that! x

Hi to everyone else 

x
/links


----------



## Ruthie82

10 fingers - Glad you found chat with ZW nutritionist helpful and hubby is on board too

RE meet more London would be better for me, if the majority wants North then I could look into stayin over night, dependant on costs.

Dr  today went different than I had thought lol. I had tears in the waiting room then burst in to tears as soon as I walked in the Dr's room ! He did a question tick sheet on me to definitely rule out depression, which I know I don't have as I have had in the past and i don't feel anything like that! Thank goodness (always an up side lol). Offered me a chat with someone. checked various things and has given me blood tests to have done next week for anemia, thyroid etc as I don't have a colon and nutrients might not stay in my system long enough. I am going back to work tomorrow, going to throw a smile on my face and act my way through the working day...well a girl can try can't she!! lol 

Love Ruth x x x


----------



## Annawb37

Hey ladies, sorry been AWOL. The op floored me for days! I'm afraid I can't make the meet up, that's my birthday and after our totally crap year Andrew is organising something for me as a surprise. Will try and catch up on personnals over the next day or so. Xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Sorry not had chance to do personals for a while, hope everyone is ok? 

Re the meet, just let me know what you plan.......we have a wedding in Shropshire that weekend so depends where and when. I think tx will be done and dusted by then so would love to make it. 

Anna - glad the op went well and its done and dusted for you. You can now focus on getting fit and well for tx.......yey a birthday surprise sounds exciting. Going to let Jonny know he needs to plan something for me now  

Ruthie - hope you are doing ok? been thinking about you. Glad the appt with doc went ok and hope works been ok for you today xxx

10fingers - not sure if i've mentioned your appt with big G, but so glad it went well and sounds like you had a good chat with the nutritionist. Hmmm not so sure about nettle tea, I have never tried it so might give it a go. I am pretty much weaned off coffee again, have 1 cup every other day now and on the chamomile tea again which I really like. I am missing the wine so much already ;-) 

Suzy - hope youve had a less action packed day! I do love reading your daily antics! Hope your MIL is ok, god its one thing after another at the moment. Good luck kicking DH's butt re vits! xx

Ali - how are you feeling? not long for us both now! I am ashamed to say I have been so much less healthy this time in preparation and only stopped the wine 2 weeks ago (BAD I KNOW). I start DR on Saturday so 2 more sleeps for me! xx

Loops - sorry darl think I missed your b'day. Hope your mammoth b'day week is going well and youve managed to eat lots of caked and drink lots of wine! xxx

Whirl - how are you and bump coming on lovely? If I can make the meet I would love to meet you and dont feel bad you give us all hope and have had your own share of ****e to get where you are. xxxx

A big HELLO to anyone I have missed!!! Has anyone heard from ginger fairy?? I would love to hear she's ok so GF if you're reading hope you get chance to check in with us soon.

AFM..........cant believe I am starting again on Saturday. I alread have concerns about this cycle that I wont go on about but not sure my clinic is bespoke enough for me with their treatment. Yes bad to have these thoughts already but cant help it. Just feel we have longer to go on this journey, sadly! But hey what will be will be......fingers crossed  

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i will be back on tomorrow 2 do personals..... i just wanted to share more woes
i don't know why our 2 families keep getting sh*t thrown at us 

My dear lovely brother has been working his a** off for 3 years to become a director at Deloittes (dunno if any of you have heard of them. they're a big audit firm). he's busted his gut for them and they've virtually promised him this directors job. he's done courses, won them amazing contracts and been on many weekends away 'prooving' himself to them. he was so sure he was getting the job they'd even put their house up for sale last week. Anyways long and short of it is he's been in London for the last 2 days having meetings and more interviews and today they gave him the decision that they still can't make him director. FFS. what more does he have to do? total poo. we're all totally gutted for him 

i thought 2012 was supposed to be a better year? right now it's just total cr*p

POO!!!!!   Fed up with a very capital F


----------



## Grace72

hello there


Sorry been a bit absent for a couple of days, pulled out on the house buy as we have to pay for another cycle now, reassessing our situation, and chasing my blooming consultant for answers which is not happening . We have to pay for a follow up as he wont do it on the phone.  

I spoke to the embryologist and it looks like the embies werent good qualities, based on numbers, failure rate from ICSI and fast division on day 2 (6 cell)!. Would have been nice to have been told this before ET  .  So i may go off somewhere else to have immunes/chromosome tested but cant face it right now.  Been recommended to detox by ZW nutritionist so off to buy alot of vitamins and veg! She asked me to take milk thistle tablets and have epsom salt baths, dandelion tea, eat lots bitter veg, rocket, chicory, artichokes. Lots of green veg and no meat /sugar for a week.  May have to pass on the dukan diet to shift this weight then    . Tried ringing ARGC and its a 8 week wait or more. AND they repeat all tests so that is more added costs....ZW clinic not available until 29 June and then 2 month wait to start!  Anyone heard of what to do for good egg quality? DHEA was something i read but not sure it works. Co enzyme Q10 was another. Anyone have been advised on this problem?

Suzy hon - sorry what question did you ask me?  I cant find where you posted it.  Do PM any time.  Would love to meet other pumpkins and was hoping to in April but we have a team bonding in France on 24th April.  I wasnt going to go if i had a BFP but now we're extending it to a holiday and DH is flying down and we're thinking of a drive through Provence may cheer the spirits up! Always a silver lining for a BFP!  I wont be able to drink though and not sure DH will behave himself,  so its going to be murder!

10fingers - interesting i didnt do the royal jelly this cycle , maybe a coincidence but my quality wasn't great this time . Will be back on them again but will take the capsule form as the honey made me gag.    As for the guinness , well ideally none but if he HAS to then guinness was a better option.  Maybe get him to take milk thistle so his liver processes all that damage from his system.

Hello to everyone here. Its 1am so off to bed .  Post again at the weekend.


Grace x


----------



## suzymc

hello pumpkins 

i don't feel very smiley face but never mind hey!

10fingersx'd - thx so much again for EVERYTHING. I have informed M today that i'm changing our 2 week meal plans next week and we're having tons of veg, less red meat and even more chicken/turkey. to which he seemed rather happy about   i bought spinach and watercress today for pastas and sandwiches. Oh i did say i want to get more fish to which he moaned and said it smells too much and costs too much so i may get the frozen ones. they're second best to fresh but cost less and say they're still 'nutritious' etc. but we'll see, i can work on him. we can get good value fish over here but it's just tasteless..... let me know too please when you find out what the liver cleansing consits of, thx  if it's just 1 boost a day then i'll get them purchased when i make my next order and   my next cycle is in at least 3 months time and not 2.... i made my app with the doc today so getting my iron, vit b and vit b12 looked at mon & i'm getting another smear test. it's only been 16 months but i'm worried about 'something'. did u ever go about your mole? carrot/celery and hummus may be a good snack? but regarding carrots i have read that they should only be eaten if fully cooked though, sorry 2 say that but i don't want you over doing the raw carrot. but perhaps check when u speak again 2 her or just google it to check. i read something about raw carrots not being great for fertility. i don't want to unnecessarily worry you but better i tell you than not.

ruth - i think i'd have to pass on london as i find it just so expensive to get to and funds are really tight for us at the moment. but just outside of london is good with me. did you not get signed off by the doc?

lexi - CD on it's way to you   i took it out the case but i sent you the cover 2. as you are at a wedding that weekend which day would be best for you? is the wedding sat or sun? but yay you may be able to make it and we can all celebrate your BFP   MIL is on the mend but it's possible she may have another major heart attack soon. Yes! it is one thing after the other right now..... don't feel you have longer to go hun. i know it's so easy to feel bad at this stage but hopefully the disc i've sent you will help loads with your positivity. what is it with some of us pumpkins and our clinics at the moment?   

grace - aw such a shame you can't make it but it sounds like you have a lovely time away planned. funny you'll be in France when i'm not, lol. it should be nice weather by then too. we normally start getting the hotter weather around mid April. In a way i'm pleased to hear you've pulled out of the house purchase as it sounds like you had your doubts about it. my consultant doesn't answer questions over the phone either. which is kinda understandable. i'm asking her for embryo tracking results on a print out when i see her next (ready to show a new clinic if i need another cycle after this next one) Royal jelly in tablet form is good for embryo quality and yes Co-enzyme Q10. They're expensive but the ZW vitamins cover most of what we need (except royal jelly). Watch out with DHEA there's good things and bad things about them. i can't remember the question either, lol. i'll check back when i get a spare moment. Just make sure DH has to drive in France and then he can't drink. it's not a good idea to drink and drive in france nowadays.

afm - spoke to my bro after i wrote that message last night. he is just so devastated. he really thought he'd done enough for his directorship and says he's struggling to come to terms with the reasons he has been given. He has been 'deferred' for another year and can try again at the start of next year but he doesn't know if he can face it for a third time. he feels very strung along. but he's not going to make any rash decisions. poor bloke...... 
DH is off to the house by himself this weekend to work there. i'm not happy with him taking his 'swimmers' away for the weekend when they are needed but i refuse to go this weekend as i want to get some work done. so he's been told not to be disappointed if this month doesn't 'work'.
i've informed him the healthier 'us' starts next week. he seems quite keen so at least i can feed him goodness if he won't take it

have a great weekend lovely ladies
Love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hiya.

Just a quick one from me as i'm at work, should be doing the roster right now but am not really in the mood, anyway i have all evening to complete it. 
*Ali* - Just wanted to say Newbury is litteraly 10 miles from me. i live in Upper lambourn so not far away from you at all!! Def happy to car share that day - makes sense   

*Suzy * Sorry you are not feeling very smiley today, i'll send you a  to cheer you up.  Sorry to hear about your brother!

*Grace* sorry to hear you have had a rough time lately, what with your house issues and bad news about your embie quality. Have a great time in France hun x

Hi to everyone else - better go and do some work now.
Try to catch up again tomorrow, although am on another late shift - I hate working at the weekends!!!
xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*anna* my lovely - 4 some reason i missed your post  so sorry you can't make the get together. but YAY to A organising something nice for your b'day 

*sturne* - thanks for my hug ... here's one back  get back to the roster now, lol......


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

How about Milton Keynes as a meet up point, maybe on the Sunday?  Should be pretty easy for everyone to get to by car and train?  And if we meet near the train station, drivers can pick up the train spotters and take us to wherever we want to eat, there are loads of options – what does everyone think?

Ruthie – bless you and your docs app – you might not feel like it right now, but the counselling is really helping me hun.  Even if you look at is as an hour of ‘you time’ – you’re investing in yourself to help you feel better and get through the days – I feel so much better already, but still a way to go xx  Sending you big hugs xx

Anna – aw bless you, hope you are starting to feel better.  How lovely of A to arrange a birthday get away – you deserve to be spoilt.  Shame you can’t make the meet, we’ll miss you x

Lexi – really hope you can make the meet hun!  Please try your eversobestist  Yes do try nettle tea, its really not that bad! I’m aiming for 3 cups a day x Yes I know what you mean on the wine, I had to go to an awards ceremony last night where everyone else was drinking the free wine and I had H20! X

Suzeee so sorry to hear about your bro, that is really pants.  Perhaps he should actively look to get a directorship somewhere else instead, I know it’s a tough climate, but maybe a sideways move elsewhere could open some new doors for him x  Its milk thistle for detox of the liver hun, not sure on the quantities, need to drop her a line nearer the time to ask.  Sorry DP is taking his swimmers off for the weekend, maybe its good to have a little break from the ‘trying’ if it is just about ‘trying’ anyway, we did this and I think it helps x  Good news on the diet efforts and the response of M to it  Sorry you’re worried about something hun, sounds like getting a smear test is the best way forward to put your mind at rest.  Yes I did go to the Dr about the dodgy leg thing, he gave me some steroid cream and in cleared up in about 2 days!! I think I suffer from a bit of eczema to be honest and I think it just went a bit mental as I’d just left it.  On the carrots, it was defo something she suggested as a snack and I think for both of us as it’s a really good anti-oxidant and betacarotine – she said it was good for snacks.  Hmmm, its like the milk thing I guess, lots of conflicting advice!  DP will have them more than me as he loves raw carrots, I can’t see me eating tonnes of them anyway x

Sturne – sorry you’re working the weekend, that’s pants! Hope it goes quickly x

Grace – well at least you have a decision now on the house, so that is one thing done and off your plate.  Sorry you’re having hassle getting your follow-up, very frustrating by the sounds of it  The advice I got on egg quality specifically was the royal jelly apimist and to progreens powder (see earlier response to suzy). I think also the boost vits and fish oil and the whey powder during stims x  DHEA is something I’ll be taking as part of the protocol I think, seems to be having good results at ZW.  Also, I’m taking melatonin which is a sleeping tablet that has been shown to help too but only available on a private prescription I think (£135 for 90 tablets!).  Yes that’s it – milk thistle – that’s what she suggested he take thanks for the reminder, now I can go back up and tell Suzy! Sorry you can’t make the meet, next time hopefully it will work out x

AFM – looking forward to a quiet weekend at home after a busy week.  Loving work at the mo, but its pretty full on and tiring.  Had a swanky awards do last night so shattered as it was a late one and I was the only one not drinking vino! Think I’ll ditch the booze now, I can live without it, might just have the odd red vino if we happen to end up in a pub but already feeling better from starting to detox a bit.  Need to make a decision on the gym – still not been – think I’m going to cancel it to free up cash to go to more yoga and meditation classes and salsa instead.  Hope you are all well and looking forward to your weekends xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening ladies, going to try and catch up with personals at the weekend but just a quickie, have had a chat with hubby and depending on where you decide to meet we will see if we can plan the meet up in our weekend, he says he can amuse himself for a couple of hours. Xxxx Dont want to meet another get together.


----------



## loopskig

hooray Anna & Lexi might make it for end of April. I'm keeping my 10 fingers & 10 toes crossed! MK good for me. Can pick up the Northants 2 en route (bit of French for you Suze) and any other train geeks x x


----------



## Whirl

Morning pumpkins

Anna it will be great if you make the meet will be lovely to meet you!

10fingers hope the detox and diet is going well. Enjoy your quiet weekend. When I was looking at melatonin you could buy it over the net and it was a lot cheaper than the price you have been given check it out to make sure it is the right amount and quality but it might help: http://www.agestop.net/uk/results.aspx?PageNo=1&KW=melatonin Thanks for the advice on Bruges, will try some of those things out. Have looked up some restaurants on trip advisor and they look really good.

Suzy its great you have managed to persuade dh re: healthier food and lifestyle, how did you do it in the end? Any luck with the vits? Sorry to hear about your brother, thats rubbish. Don't mention water to him, just provide a glass of orange juice alongside his tea/coffee at breakfast, and a nice large glass of squash (made with sparkling water if it helps) at dinner without mentioning anything and you will help to up his fluids without him knowing! Plus a drink alongside his healthy snacks during the day.

Hi Grace sorry you are not having much luck with your consultant. I know that a wait for a new clinic must be frustrating, but hopefully you can put any wait towards actively preparing yourself and dh for another cycle and getting in optimum health and building your egg quality. The only thing I have heard for egg quality is melatonin, but it is only a small scale study. http://ivf.net/ivf/melatonin-could-improve-women-s-ivf-success-o5387.html

Lexi thanks for your lovely message and really hope you can make the meet. Sorry you are feeling a bit down about the cycle, and I know its hard but try not to give up hope. We had a whole rollercoaster through the cycle, first with me actually managing to get follies, then only two eggs being suitable, before we got our bfp, and even when the odds look low it can happen.

Ruthie how did you manage at work yesterday? Hope you manage to have a relxing weekend and get your blood test results quickly.

Alig thanks for the lovely message, will be great to meet you too!

Sturne glad you can make the meet up. Hope the cats haven't thrown up yet! They do have a habit of doing that when you clean don't they?

Loops will def come out to play then! And have never been to Milton Keynes so will be an experience!

hi to mungo, ginger, baby, trolley and anyone else I've missed.

AFM just counting down the weeks until my holiday now, I'm getting really tired and need the break. I have a long weekend too next weekend we are off to watch wales v france in the rugby, which is dh's 30th birthday present from me (his birthday was back in last september and he did not celebrate it at all as we were just starting treatment, and as mf is our main issue he was really good and stayed off the alcohol, so it will be really nice for him). We seem to be doing something every weekend, making up for all the time we missed last year, so not managing to get much decorating done!

Love to all

Whirl x

/links


----------



## suzymc

GOOD LUCK LEXI FOR TODAY
and GOOD LUCK ALIG FOR TOMORROW

It's a   weekend..... eek!

i'll be back later on or 2morrow with a bigger reply i just wanted to send lots of these         2 two DR'ing pumpkins 
we're all rooting for you

Love Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Anna - How are you doing Hun?

Lexi - Thank you for your message, I am OK, trying to stay upbeat hope it continues. How has your 1st day dr been?

Suzy - How are you feeling? Have been thinking of you. No didn't get signed off, will see what blood results show.

10Fingers - Thank you for your advice, will keep it in mind, it is a good way of looking at it. Glad to hear it is helping you

Whirl - Yes work has been OK, just be trying to stay positive and switch of from all the school politics!! Lol. How are you?

We have our follow up on Monday, has anyone get any good questions to ask for our last follow up? 

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins 

10fingersx'd - i'm loving all this diet organising  it's really giving me a focus. so thx for passing everything on hun (i know i keep saying it, lol) xx my bro had said if he didn't get the directorship then he'd look to London for a job but he said for now he's trying not to make any rash decisions and he may go for a 3rd 'try' with them. personally i don't know how he can put himself through it all for a 3rd time. oh i've got no chance with M & milk thistle. lol. oh well..... well done you on the h2o at the award do.....  gr8 news your leg was nothing serious. phew! 

anna - we don't want you to miss another get together either....... so how about milton keynes on the Sun? is that good with you & A. how lovely of him 

whirl - thx 4 sharing the melatonin link, i shall go have a look myself   DH goes through life often wanting a healthier diet and sometimes has been known to choose being a veggie for this reason. So he seems happy for now. no joy on the vits but i'm just going to put a Berocca in his OJ. it's just like having OJ with added vitamins (which you can't get in france, but i would buy if i could). i see no other choice. i have told him we won't be going for another ivf cycle if he doesn't cut his biscuit intake back. i have seriously never seen him eat so many. his answer wasn't gr8 but i know he was only joking. i may have to make homemade snacks/muffins 4 him. i don't suppose you being the fab baker you are that you have any 'healthy' baking ideas? i was thinking berry muffins with low sugar (but i have no recipes like that) and oat bars (which he loves but they have a lot of syrup). i have tons of baking books so i really need to look through them. i am going to just give him juice without asking. can't hurt right?

ruth - i'm ok thx. feeling a bit more focused now by ploughing myself into all aspects of health and diet. if i have this op it should give me an extra month to plan but if she doesn't want to do the op (although i may have a massive strop there and then if she says no) then i will ask for a 4 month gap anyway just to give my eggs chance. how about you, how you doing hun? let us know on your blood results. Good luck 2morrow with your follow up. i'm asking why they didn't test the embryos for quality issues and if they ever can, also i'm asking what reasons they may have for why they didn't make it and what can be done to improve our chances, does she think LP may be worth trying, and of course i'm asking about my op and are there any more tests they can do. i'm also asking if 50% ICSI (or IMSI) with 50% IVF may improve our chances (if she doesn't suggest it). it's hard not to tell them 'what to do' without sounding cheeky. lol.

AFM - i'm a bit happier today. i think it's from getting organised with 10fingers about diet etc that's helping me feel more positive. i think planning stuff helps take my mind off everything. i am going to put together a new meal plan and i have a whole plan of action for getting added nutrients into DH without him really noticing. lol
tonight for example we have lean pork chops with a spinach and mushroom sauce and i'm doing lentils with carrots and steamed broccoli. luckily he likes all these things 
BMS is off for this month as i haven't had a LH surge..... for the first time ever since i got my ovulation monitor. it must be from last months IVF.


i hope you're all having a lovely weekend
Love Suzy xxxxxx

p.s.      Also i agree with 10fingers. Milton Keynes on the Sunday

So shall we run a poll? who is happy with MK on the Sunday?  So so far me, 10fingers & Loops are a defo yes.....


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Anna - really hope you can make it!  How does Sunday in MK sound?  Now *there's* an offer no woman can refuse!  

Loops - how are you doing my dear?  Sunday in MK is sounding like a plan already x

Whirl - detox is going well thanks.  I've pulled together a spreadsheet (I know, saddo) based on the info I've had from ZW and created a shopping list from that, most of which I've got hold of today.  Its so nice to open doors in the kitchen and see healthy stuff.  I'm trying to go organic as much as possible too for a few months.  Thanks for the melatonin link - surely it can't be the same stuff?! Its like 2/3rds of the price I paid?! Well, if it is, I know where to get it from next time!  Mungo, where did you get yours from?? Good for you Whirl getting lots of weekends of fun in with DP, you deserve it! The house stuff can wait! xx

Ruthie, good luck for tomorrow hun.  I didn't have any particularly great questions for the follow-up other than why did they think the fertilisation rate was so crap and what would they do differently next time to help improve things.  Hope it goes ok hun, will be thinking of you x

Suzy, no worries hun, glad its been useful.  We both like a plan don't we   Your tea sounds nice for tonight!  Hope you've had a productive day x Glad you're not worrying about things for this month, you're right, it will be the drugs still in your system mucking things up xx

Lexi and Alig - thinking of you guys, hope the dregging is going ok x

AFM - Well I made it to the gym yesterday! I reakon (Anna-stylee) that that little trip cost me £150! And, that's including the fact that I was only paying £5 a month for 3 months while the membership was frozen! I think I will have to stick with the gym as I've worked out that going to yoga will cost the same each month and I can only go 6 times and so I'm not sure I can justify that from a value for money point of view.  I just need to get my **** in gear.  I'm contemplating getting up and going before work in the morning now - need to get into some kind of routine.  Had my Vit D results back from ZW and mine are ok but DPs are low and he needs to now take a supplement so I need to try and get that ordered this week.  Its ironic given that he gets more sun than I do and in fact, more of everything else that affects it so it must be the pregnacare that is giving me enough.  Bless him, today he suggested we go out for a little walk while it was sunny so he could get some Vit D lol.  Now I'm off to make some soup - I've been through my 2 soup books and marked out all the good ones.  Pretty quick and easy - plum tomato and basil and 'simple pea soup' - we'll see if they live up to their billing.

Catch you later in the week pumpkins, have a good one xx


----------



## suzymc

oooooo look at all these different flap jack recipes..... these are going to be DH's new snack (not told him yet, lol) http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/Flapjack

just had that tea i mentioned in my last post..... i got a' very nice thank you' off DH so it was a winner. twas v yummy indeed 

10fingers - let me know if that melatonin link is the same as what you take. i have remembered that our supermarket now has a 'bio' section which i believe means 'organic' so i'm going to have a good browse of it this week and perhaps do a shop without M at some point and stock up  hehe! you never know they may have tom puree.... yes we are well known for our plans  tea was v yummy. yay, winner.... did you loose my PM forever? do i need to remember what i said? lol. erm! if you're considering going to the gym before work are you sure it opens that early? hehe! eek! to DP and the Vit D. At least you know now  and bless him 4 suggesting a walk for sun intake. soups sound good. i got a bit addicted to homemade tom soup on my first cycle. so u both taking soups 2 work?

sorry i keep posting i just had to share the flapjack link as i'm getting somewhere with nutrition ideas for DH.

love 2 all xxxxxx
/links


----------



## Annawb37

Evening pumpkins!  

How you all doing, sorry I've been missing or such a long time. I'm finally coming out of the other end and starting to feel a bit better. It was a bit tougher than I thought and have felt bloody awful some days but it's improving now. 

There are pages and pages or me to catch up on so I'll be honest right now and say I'm not going to be able to catch up with it all only the last few. 

Suzy - Can't miss another pumpkin meet so count me in, we are going to work our weekend around the lovely MK!  Suzy I need your help, I am a fat flabby sweet munchin beast. We're back in to clinic 2nd April and plan to start next IVF early may. I need advice on what to eat and what not to eat, plus what supplements to take. I keep reading all the posts of things to have and things to avoid and I'm totally lost. This is our last nhs go so I really need to get myself in the best shape possible.  

10fingers - how can I refuse MK on a Sunday. We're in, we are planning to book a hotel somewhere down and that way and Andrew has already thought of things he can do to amuse himself, thinking golf is on the cards!!! Your 'anna' stylee gym trip sounds fab, you've done me proud, £150 a visit is impressive. I was planning to join another gym, however, known for my ideas more than my actions have now changed my mind, I'm s*** at going to the gym so why waste more. Literally a few doors from my house is a martial arts centre that also does personal training so I'm going to give them a call. Kick boxing is supposed to be really good exercise so might invest in that for a few months, worth a shot I think. Have lost 5lbs once op as been too poorly to eat, how ever those weekend the munchies returned! Booooooooo  

Ruthie-  hi pet, Im fine. Starting to feel much better now. Good luck for your review on Monday. Hope it goes well and they can provide you with some answers. My reviews are always pants as they just kep telling me they don't know why it isn't work.  

Whirl - I'm def in for the MK meet up. Can't miss mother one.  

AFM -eventually starting to feel better. It's been a tough week. Cried when they knocked me out on Friday, I'm such a wimp but it was my first op. Cried when I woke up as I felt so ill, GA does not agree w ith me and had many doses of anti-sickness drugs before I could even keep down water. Was a major wimp on the Saturday and accidently overdosed on my drugs, had a very pain free night,  however tramadol, codine and ibuprofen really should not be taken together. Was high as a kite on the Sunday  morning and puking my guts up again. I did check with doc and they said this I was below the maximum 24hr dose I could just sleep it off. Whoops! Had a massive issue with constipation, diarrhoea and sickness mid-week, was so severe I had the shakes. I also was forced to remove my own stitches on Friday, the were huge white dissolvable ones, however dissolvable ones that won't dissolve are just plain annoying! TURN AWAY NOW SQUEAMISH FOLKS  Andrew said they looked like maggots and I was having nightmares about them. So I cut them out, possibly not the most sensible thing I have done but they are healing much better now without them. 

Well off to watch Ashley Banjos dance crew. Will try and keep up with you all better now xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

OMG Anna. So much to say on your post and I can't find any words. Mostly yuck and ha ha! Google Whittlebury Hall for your birthday treat, plenty of spa stuff for the ladies and its on a nice golf course. Do you need us to give you a load of grief about exercise and bully you into doing something about it? My feeling is that nothing I say will make any difference as you know already how much the arguments for getting in shape stack up but its not always so easy to get motivated xx

Big love to everyone. Hope you've all had a good w/e - especially our dregged up friends AliG & Lexi.

Thinking of you Ruth. I had hoped you'd get a sign off from doc to give you a chance to feel like you are back on track. Although I suppose there is always the view that keeping yourself occupied can help. I'm yet to be convinced on that second one.

Loops xxx xx


----------



## sturne

Good evening girls.
Hope everyone had a good weekend. The weather was lovely here today and even managed to sit outside in the garden and have our lunch. Just watching take me out from yesterday, as I was working again yesterday. At least I'm off for a few days now. The cat was almost sick on our white lounge carpet, after we had it cleaned the other day...have never seen my dh move so fast to chase her out    
Count me in for mk on the Sunday   
Just had some good news from our dear neighbours today. They had 3 failed ivf cycles in past and have just been approved for adoption....so hopefully they will have a little one very shortly   

Anyway love to you all, am impressed with all the talk of eating healthy etc. we do eat reasonably healthy as we are doing slimming world ( well kind of but not going to the class) but sometimes a bit of choc or cake is very tempting!! We did it properly 2 years ago, and I lost 3 stone and my dh lost 4 stone. If I could lose about half a stone or so I would be very happy!!
Take care xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just a quick one for Anna, so sorry you've had just a **** time of it, but at least the cannonball has gone now and youre on the road to recovery x I get you on the maggot stitches, I had similar with my op last year but wouldn't have dared cut them out yikes!! Pm me with your email address Hun and I can send you a copy of my spreadsheet of wonderful foods for us xx


----------



## Annawb37

10fingers - will pm you now, that would be great. I know my diet is pretty poor and I could do a lot better so need to give myself a shove and get my act in gear for the next go but I don't know where to start. Thanks xxxxxxx

Ladies - more advice, so what supplements should I take, I've hear about pregnecare, royal jelly etc. what's the good stuff that I really shouldn't be missing?


----------



## Grace72

Hi Annabw37 hope you're feeling better hon?? Hello to everyone... hope everyone had a good weekend?    Just to add on diet side, i was taking pregnacare, pro greens (anti oxidant) eating eggs, milk, brazil nuts, the pineapple thing I also checked out with Zita West and its the core you eat not the juice after ET. Basically you eat 1/5 of it for 5 days after ET.  I didnt take royal jelly this cycle and embryos were only grade 2 plus. Coincedence I dont know but will be back on them again.  

One thing i am unsure and wondered if anyone has taken advice is how long should you take the vitamins before the cycle. I've been on pregnacare for 1 year now and wondering if i need to take a break before the next cycle. Is taking folic too long too much?  Also how long does it take for royal jelly to take effect?


Grace  xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hi grace, thanks I'm starting to feel on the mend at last and am now able to start thinking about next tx again as its been on the back burner for the last few months till I got this gallbladder sorted out. It's all so complicated this ivf stuff, the first two attempts I took folic acid and stopped drinking and tried to eat a bit better but that was pretty much it, as I said earlier perhaps the regulars speak for themselves so now it's time I upped my game, but there's so much to take in!!  Aaarrrghhhh x


----------



## Annawb37

'results' not regulars, damn this predictive text. 

Oooooooo just found 'breaking dawn' on sky box office. That's my afternoon planned!!!


----------



## Lexi2011

Good evening lovelies, 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, doesnt everything seem a lot better when the sun shines!

Anna - glad to hear you are on the mend pet. I am taking pregnacare and co-enzyme Q10 supplements, ensuring I have fruit and veg daily, oily fish twice a week and lots of nuts for selenium, no booze (BOOO!) no caffeine and thats about it. I have to have something a little bit naughty every day so a couple of biscuits or 2 sticks of kit kat (ok maybe 4) or something like that as need something naughty in my life right now! EWWWWW cant believe you took your own stitches out!!! Although I agree those dissolveable ones do not dissolves and itch like crazy xxx

Suzy - THANKS again for the cd. I will be sure to pass on to another pumpkin. I will speak to Jonny about MK, hopefully will make it. The wedding is on the Friday so could go and see friends in the Midlands on Sat night then go from there. Keep me posted on your plans and will let you know, just finding planning anything at the mo a bit difficult due to tx. Hope operation "get mark healthy" is going to plan xx

10fingers - good to hear you are on a mission lovely. I actually cancelled my gym membership last week as havent been for so long as was having a panic about money we will need to spend on tx. Hopefully now the nights are starting to get lighter I can take the dog out for long walks without worrying. 

Ruthie - hope the follow up went well, just seen your post re questions so sorry I am a bit too late to help. xxx

Whirl - hope hubbie enjoyed his boozy weekend, where are you going on hols? xx

Loops - how are you doing? have you settled into the work routine now? any plans re tx or are you just enjoying lo for a bit xx

Ali - My fellow DR buddy, how are you doing  xxxx 

Hello to Sturne, Grace, Mungo, Baby, Charlotte and anyone else I have missed. 

AFM day 3 of DR........felt a bit emotional today and headachey so trying to drink loads of water to help. Feel ok tonight and finally our lovely Maggie dog has passed puppy training!!! she had to stay in the puppy class for an extra 2 weeks as was just a tiny little bit distracted by the other dogs so finally we move up to stage 1! so I am a very proud mummy to my pup tonight (I sound like a loon writing that but its been a long slog trying to get her to do anything!) anyway lots of love to you all, enjoy your evening 
xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

How are we all? Especially Lexi my cycle buddy? Day 3 of D/R and finding it really easy so far this time, no side effects yet, but guess they take a while to kick in. It feels really strange to be going through it all again and the first day I was feeling 'what is the point' but feeling a lot more of a positive pumpkin today.

Had a busy weekend, went to see Matt Cardle last Thursday, what an incredible voice he has and you can see why he won x factor and he is super sexy too  

On Sunday we let our new cat and kitten into the garden for the 1st time and Butterscotch (tabby on my pic) the mum ended up in my neighbours house, my neighbour came out in her pyjamas (1pm and not a pretty sight!) but couldn't find her but she strolled back out a few minutes later. Fudge the boy kitten (black and white on my pic) is a big wuss and any little sound and he was trying to scarper back in...bless. On the plus side they both slept right through the night.

Anna - Glad you are on the mend and can't believe you took your own stitches out, yuck...

Ruth - Hope your follow up went ok and you had all your questions answered. 

Have a good evening, Ali


----------



## suzymc

good evening lovelies

anna - OMG, ewwwwwwww. you're braver than me! i know what you mean about stitches though. when i had some i was constantly spraying them with antiseptic in an obsessed 'you are not going to get infected way'. i'm glad you're over the worst now.... i haven't yet put my new meal plans together but i will share with you once done. as for vitamins i'm on ZW vital DHA & Vitafem and i'm taking the boost (1 a day) when it's 3 months until my next tx. I'm also taking 1 royal jelly a day. the ZW tablets are v expensive but cover a lot of things. if they don't work next tx i may change back to pregnacare. i wasn't taking them up 2 3 months in advance of my last cycle. if you don't want to get ZW then make sure you're also having Co-enzyme Q10
so hows the booking a weekend break around MK going? lol

sturne - gr8 news MK on the Sun is good with you two. how's the cat getting on with not puking on the carpet? lol. gr8 news on your friends being approved 4 adoption. 

grace - if you're more than 3 months away from your next cycle then it probably wouldn't hurt stopping the vitamins but i'm still taking mine. i don't know how long RJ takes to 'work' in your system i'm afraid. fingers crossed not long as i've only just started taking it again & i'm on ZW vits now incase my next cycle is in 3 months time and not 4!!! but i think i'm going to 'plead' for 4 months anyways

lexi - you better make MK, or you'll be in trouble..... lol. no seriously i'm really hoping to meet you so i will keep everything crossed. but hey i'm sure you can plan everything last minute   aw bless Maggie, big congrats to the clever girl for moving up to level 1. it's rubbish isn't it drinking so much liquid. i think it's the worse bit!!!!

alig - good news no side effects yet & good news on being a PP   

afm - for once i've not really got much to report... i could waffle on about a few things but i'm so super busy i'm going to have to pop on and pop off. 

love 2 u all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Lexi - I thought I would get used to it but as time goes by I am hating work more and more. I absolutely resent being there because I should be at home raising babies. I don't see this feeling changing anytime soon. Thanks for asking!
Remember you are v welcome to come here Saturday 28th April xx

Ali & Lexi     All good thoughts and focus on being perfect text-book d'reggers xx

Suzy I don't feel I've acknowledged you recently so have one of these bad boys   to show I still love you.

Love to all, 
Loops xx xx x


----------



## Whirl

Hi pumpkins

Ruth - I'm good thanks, just very tired and looking forward to my holiday in April.

Suzy - I used a book called the baby making bible by emma cannon which had recipes in it which were useful.  Flapjacks are ok as oats are healthy and you can add dried fruit/pumpkin seeds etc to get a few extra vitamins in. The emma cannon recioe uses molasses instead of syrup but i never actually tried it. Also some home made muffins can be quite low on sugar.  Or how about carrot cake, courgette cake, or fruit cake with seeds and nuts in?  Although your best bet might be making something with a normal amount of sugar in it that dh will like, but actually portioning it yourself into smaller sizes (and hiding the spares or freezing them to take out as and when needed).  

10fingers I'm impressed with the organisation!  Have you managed the gym at all?  Its so lovely to hear you being so motivated and excited by it all.

Anna glad you are starting to feel a bit better after the op and getting excited about ivf.  I took pregnacare and also evening primrose oil for day 1-14 of my cycle.  I also upped my protein but only during stimming, but eating brazil nuts and the disgusting whey protein drinks made with milk (slightly enhanced by the addition of nesquick powder but not much!)  I was quite overweight but managed to get my bmi down to 29 before i started, but didn't eat too healthily whilst doing the treatment, as I was really stressed and went with what i felt i needed.

Sturne glad you had a nice weekend./  I have done slimming world before but am rubbish at dieting, I really need to watch what i'm eating now but its not easy.  Good luck with it.

Grace I would take a break for a few months.  I was taking folic acid and sometimes pregnacare for 2 years as we went straight from trying naturally to icsi as soon as we identified a problem.  I thought it would be ok but when I had my iron test at 12 weeks pregnant I was told i had too much iron, which although is not harmful for baby is not great for me.  I stopped the pregnacare at 12 weeks and when my iron was tested 4 weeks later the level was back to normal.  A break probably wouldn't do any harm as long as you start again in time for your next cycle (unless you are actively trying in between times).

Lexi well done to Maggie!  You must be so pleased.  Hope the dr goes well, I'm thinking of you.  W're off to Bruges in April, just a mini holiday but really looking forward to it.  

Ali great that the dr is going well.  Your cats sound really cute!

Loops sorry you're not enjoying work.  Looking forward to catching up again in April.

AFM I have a scan Thursday to check the baby's spine, as last time it misbehaved and wouldn't move!  Going to this one on my own so feeling very brave!  Nothing much else to report really.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

Oooh happy scanning for Thurs Whirl. Say hello to your teenso from the Auntie Pumpkins xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Evening lovelies

Suzy - I didn't make it to the gym, you're right, its far too early.  I decided to have a 'lie in' until 7am instead and rocked up into work at 10am!  Yes, soups for tomorrow and the rest to freeze.  Will PM you a recipe I did tonight if you're interested - mexican stew!

Anna - kick boxing sounds like a fab idea, you go for it girl! How are you getting on digesting all the info from the spreadsheet?!  Hope you're continuing to feel  better as the days pass from your op.  Hope you enjoyed breaking dawn  Ps I love Ashley Banjo's street crew too  

Sturne hope you're enjoying your few days off and I hope this hasn't involved cleaning up more cat puke! x

Grace hope you are well hun, sorry can't advise on the vits break, haven't got a clue but others may be able to advise x

Lexi - hey honey, glad to hear the DRegging is going ok, hope you're continuing to feel a bit better and the water is taking the edge off the headaches. Don't blame you for cancelling the gym, I'm just thinking I'd feel rubbish if I did, even though I'm not going if that makes sense, like a comfort blanket! (nonscence!)  I really need to go one night this week!  I wish I had a dog again sometimes but the job means it would be very difficult on my office days, enjoy Maggie, she sounds just fab xx *well done Maggie*  xx

Alig glad you're feeling more positive now - those kitticats will certainly help take your mind off all things IVF  x

Loops sorry you're hating work hun  But at least you're not there all the time so that has to be a bonus  

Whirl - no, haven't made the gym since lol!  Good luck for Thursday hun, you are being very brave, but of course you'll be fine and there is no need to worry  

Hello to Mungo, hope you're ok my love xx

AFM - Had loads of info through from ZW today on what to expect etc. so its feeling quite real again already.  But, DP thinks we need to chill out about it (aside from the vits, healthy eating etc) so it doesn't become all we talk about again (which it did last time).  He has also just said (not in an arsey way) that he thinks I'm spending too much time on FF and that I need to chill out as there is 4 months lead in to the cycle and he doesn't want it to become too much again (I was quite obsessed last time and spent my life on here so he has a point).  Also, thinking back to what my homeopath said and my counsellor, this is something I need to think about.  But, I see you guys as my friends and I want to make sure I keep in touch with you and, support those cycling!  Hmmm, food for thought.  On reflection, I don't seem to have much else going on at the moment other than work, him and FF!  Maybe I need to think about it - would you ladies mind if I dipped in once a week instead of every other day?  x


----------



## Lexi2011

10fingers, hate to say it but I agree with dp. 4 months is a long time to be obsessed with this whole thing for and as much as I love FF I think it makes you feel even more consumed by the whole fertility thing. I had a weeks breaks from ff when I was on hols (ok maybe 1 sneaky post for Suzy but was important) and I felt so much better. So if by checking in once a week it helps you to keep things in perspective then I think you need to do what's best for you. I think we all agree this is a long journey and the friendships we've forged on here (despite having never met any of you!) will still be going strong in months and hopefully years to come. 

So my lovely I look forward to speaking to you in a week if not sooner......lots of love xxxxxx

Ali my buddy, day 4 for me almost over and feeling ok. Have got my pre stimms scan next Tuesday so hopefully will start stimming soon after. It's my 34th b'day next week and hoping my eggs don't realise and still pretend they are 33 years young! When is your scan? Hope all good xxx

Loops, ahhhh honey I know that feeling......wishing that comes true for you very soon xxx

Love to everyone else,off to bed early to try my new relaxation cd courtesy of the lovely Suzy! 

Night night xxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening ladies. 

How are you all. I'm wiped out today, I do the smallest task and have to sleep for hours.   I guess that's why the doc has me signed off or a few weeks. Well today I made my list of supplements, used the post from angelbumps which is massive! Has anyone else used this, I'm gonna take the lot. Off to holland and Barrett tomorrow as I would imagine they have most of it. I was very much in the mindset of 'people get pregnant all the time without taking anything so why should I, but clearly I'm not be of those people and perhaps do need the help'. Will also be saying farewell to coke, I cut down last time but never stopped altogether. I'm going to be a very angry anna!!!! I LOVE COKE!!!!!!! 

10fingers- not had a good look at the spreadsheet yet but that's tomorrow's task. I'm taking this seriously now! 

Sturne - my turn for cat vomit, got up to 3 lots of it yesterday, my cat decided to keep moving around while he vomited I ensure as much coverage as possible! Little turd!


----------



## Annawb37

Sending all the pumpkins a massive   tonight! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Research done and I think I'm going to take the following;

Evening primrose oil for 14 days each cycle only
Folic acid 400mg
CoenzymeQ10 60 mg
Selenium 100 mg
Vitamin C
Pregnacare conception
Royal jelly 500 mg
Bee propolis 500 mg
L-arginine 100 mg

It sounds like a lot, do you think I need it all, I know some are already inc in pregnacare but I've read for some of them taking a bit more might help. As always relying on your advice as I'm a total novice when it comes to this. Going to look at ZW supplements as if they contain some of the above might be just as cheap to try them. 

Goodnight xxx


----------



## loopskig

Anna - wow that is some determination. Really pleased for you as it will hopefully help you feelthat you are doing all you can even if its a placebo. the coke free lifestyle will be worth it. And an added bonus for your teef! 

Let someone else answer this question but if you are on pregnacare conception (the only think I took) do you still need all of the additional supplements if they are included? Eg. for the 6m before and during clomid I took PregConc and didn't even have my usual folics tab. Now I just take one folic acid a day but think its very different if you are about to embark on a treatment cycle and need to be completely in for a penny...

Thanks all for the sympathy. Not much I can do about it so its shoulders back, chin up and carry on like all my marvellous Positive Pumpkins friends.
And how could I miss the star of the season - WELL DONE CLEVER MAGGIE!!!!!

 back atcha xx


----------



## Annawb37

Loops - really sorry your not enjoying being at work, your not alone I would def rather be somewhere else, hopefully it will get easier. Xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Anna, 

Good for you geting focused but think Loops could be right, you might find you're duplicating some of the vits. For example I know pregnacare contains 400mg of folic acid which is the recommended limit. It might be worth talking to a nutritionist about it, I am on 300 mg of Co q10 which is what the Zita West nutritionist told me to take.........I am now panicking as googled it this morning and apparently you're not supposed to take such a high dose for long periods of time! So what do I know  

I am so with you both re work 

lots of love 
Sarah 
Day 5 DR whoop x


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies thanks for the messages i am so sorry iv not been on for ages i did not mean to worry you firstly some1 has got to do a quick run down of all thats been happening for me so i can keep up!!! i hope you are all well and i have been thinking about you all lots and sending lots of wishes to you all.xxx
all is well with me still in and out of hospital with sickness blood pressure and now iv developed gestational diabeties but i know it will all be worth it. had my 20week scan yesterday and all is well with the little pumpkin we didnt find out the sex though.
love to you all i look 4ward to hearing all your news.xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Have listened to you ladies and narrowed my supplements slightly, have been to holland and Barrett and bought;

Evening primrose oil
Pregnacare
Co Q10
Royal jelly
Bee propolis 

I'm not duPlicating anything now as don't want to take too much, even got self a cool little pill box to keep them all in! 😊


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

loops - aw hunny, thx for my butterfly. hehe! i'm sending you one of these   love u too xxx  sorry work is so rubbish   when you first told me why you had to go back to work i kinda had a feeling it would be hard because you would resent being there. i don't know what to say to make it all better, just what you said really and that you're a PP and we can all just muster on in the face of all the cr*p......  

whirl - good luck my brave and lovely pumpkin for tomorrow. Wow i never thought there'd be books out there with 'fertility' recipes. i've just bought 2 books at amazon so thanks for the tip (including your one) xx. in fact thanks for all your tips hun. i know who to come to for cookery advice   i have some molasses in my cupboard so i'll try a batch of each. good idea on the freezer too. so when i can finally find berries i'll try muffins & i'm also going to do carrot cake and of course flapjacks. i am pretty good at muffins - but of the chocolate kind. although chocolate is full of zinc 

10fingersx-d - yes please, i'd love the mexican stew recipe.... anything you have that's tasty send my way please. I wish we had a bigger fridge though cuz i'm so limited since our big fridge packed in. i've told M i'm getting a new fridge in a few weeks as i need to be able to get more veg. now regarding what your homepath and Ben have said about FF. If you want to come on and it's a natural part of your life then don't worry about coming on. it's worse worrying about not coming on, just let it be natural and go with how you feel and not what everyone else says you should feel. You know i 100% understand if you need time away... it just doesn't sound like you want time away. and of course i don't mind hun. i just want whats best for you. but if you do actually worry about when you can come on and when you should be replying then certainly just come on once a week. xxx lol did that make any sense cuz i just read back and i thought what are you waffling on about!! haha!

lexi - how was your first relaxation session hun?

anna - aw! i feel like i've missed you in your time of vitamin needs as it sounds like you've made your purchases.  i've read angelbumps post quite a few times. i'm contemplating evening primrose for 14 days a cycle myself. i am getting my whey protein from h&b so i think i'll get some then. i get RJ from h&b. 
From a fellow coke addict i'm with ya. but don't give it up 100% cuz your body will go into shock and probably be v miserable. perhaps try diet coke or even better caffeine free diet coke and try and only have a can every other day. (cans are good for restricting how much you have as you won't feel it's going flat in the fridge) i cut fizz out totally for my second cycle and well i didn't get pregnant and i feel some days i'd have really liked a coke. so i'm sticking with my pressed juices and innocent smoothies (&water of course) but i'm going to allow myself a caffeine free can every few days. BUT if you feel you want to give it up totally then don't listen to me, lol. it's just i am quite for the whole 'balance' thing. trying to still have a little of something we like. being angry is counterproductive. it's better to be happier coked up anna than grumpy coke free anna. and just so you know your list of what you bought today is EXACTLY what i was going to recommend. (well minus the bee propolis, what's that? lol)

ginger fairy - awwwww! how lovely to hear from you. we were getting rather worried for you there hun. there's not a major amount been happening. we have lexi and alig downregging right now. my 2nd cycle failed  and then most of us are gearing up for our next tx. we have a few new but old pumpkins joined the thread. sturne, heapy and grace and hopefully soon simonechantelle. whirl has a scan tomorrow to scan her little ones spine....... Fantastic news all is well with your little one but sorry you're so poorly still  xxxxxx

AFM- 22oC here today.... eek! it doesn't normally get this warm until mid april - v nice 
Oh i forgot to tell you all that my doctor WON'T get my Vitamin D tested. She asked why and i said that low Vit D can be linked to implantation problems and other such infertility related problems and she still refused. She said that in France they only test people aged over 50 and as i'm not 50 or over then there's no way she can test me. great!!! hmph!!!
I also saw the Ocean Spray Blueberry drink ad yesterday and thought ooo yes i'll have a bit of that. Can i find it anywhere? NO!!!!!!
I did however find a very very large tube of organic tomato paste for just 2,20 euros. seemed a bit cheap so happy with that
I also had decided to buy some fruit to put in muffins - nothing in the supermarket either, unless i fancy apple, banana or pear muffins. FED UP with a capital F of french supermarkets. No strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, apricots....   useless!
i did get some v yummy strawberries earlier on in the week though which DP happily joined in with.... so we had 2 days of strawberries and NOT loads of biscuits.... it's a shame we have nothing for the weekend though.....

much love 2 u all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Suzy - yay your back, I was wondering where my advice was on my vitamins!!!! £35 layer I'm all stocked up and have even bought a little pill box which helps me keep track as I also take medication for my thyroid and high blood pressure. I look like a right drug addict. What's whey protein? I don't really know what bee propolis is but that it's helps with fertility, I think I read something about immune problems so worth a shot. 22 degrees how lovely!!! Going to print off 10fingers nutrition spreadsheet later and start digesting that. I think I like your advice on the coke, I love it so much, it's my only vice, I don't smoke and pretty much take or leave it with regard to alcohol, I can easily go months and months without bothering but coke is a different story altogether!!!!


----------



## suzymc

anna - £35 is still cheaper than what i'm spending so that's not too bad at all hun  pill box sounds fab and very organised of you. i've just googled bee propolis.... interesting stuff. especially as it says it helps your body be more accepting of sperm and try not to neutralise them. i have looked and it seems all ok to take the two bee products together so thx for the heads up. no idea why i haven't spotted that one. did you get the one from h&b that says bee pollen on it or is there one actually called bee propolis? are they the same thing? keep your eye out for any sign of allergy though just incase....... whey protein is good for once a day for during DR and stimming to give us a protein boost. a FF lady took it 4 weeks before DRing & throughout and she's now pregnant on her 3rd cycle and that was about the only thing she changed/did differently and she had super eggs. it may not have been the whey protein but i've read LOADS of good stuff about it (whirl also had protein shakes during tx) vanilla is the best flavour as there's less sugar in it. just add semi skimmed milk or add to a smoothie. i haven't quite decided when i'm going to start it. i will let you know what i come up with meal wise when i've digested 10fingers spreadsheet too. i've read it loads but now i just need to go through recipe books. my only vice is coke too hun. i can happily go for weeks without booze but don't take my coke away. glad you like my advice   got to always have a little of something we like..... but do try the caffeine free one, i prefer it now. it's a better flavour than diet coke. it's still got bad things in it but less so than coke and a can every 2-3 days really can't harm.

10fingers - read above (start of my message to anna) about bee proplis hun, did the nutritionist mention it at all to you? sounds v interesting....

baby - you lurking hun? lol. hope to see you on here soon..... xx


----------



## Grace72

Hello Suzy, anna, whirl, 10fingers and everyone    

Lexi - funny you talk about co enzyme Q10. I just spoke to ZW nutrionist and asked her what levels and she said 600mg .. .   Was it isobel you spoke to ?  I only have 100mg tablets but really dont want to be overdosing on them before the next cycle. She told me to go on a normal multivitamin for a month too. I'm on milk thistle to have a bit of detox which again is for a month but am hoping this is not too long either. Doubting her advice right now...

Is there a nutrionist link on FF? Maybe i can post on there and see what responses we are getting?

Grace xx


----------



## Annawb37

We have a good old chat going on on supplements. I'm only going to take 60mg of the co Q10!  That sounds low now compared to you ladies. 

Suzy - holland and Barrett actually sell bee propolis, I was just about to buy bee pollen capsules but they had the actual stuff. Do I have to have whey protein as a shake or can you get capsules of that too!! I'm all for the pills as they are easy to get in that a nasty drink. If its shakes can anyone reccomend goods ones to have. Interestingly enough I was talking to a girl at work a few weeks ago who runs marathons and she mentioned that her trainer had talked about the benefits of protein shakes for people getting pregnant! Why oh why can't I be one of those people that got accidentally got pregnant after the drunken night out!!!!


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - now i need to go look how many mg of co-enzyme are in the ZW vits, lol.... there's a whole nutrition sec on FF. here's the link
(warning, i am addicted to this section, lol)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0
let us know what you find out please hun
i also need to look more into DHEA too
p.s. just looked it's currently 40mg & the boost just has an extra 10mg in my ZW vits. So the zita vitamins are a long way off 600mg. so lmk if you find out that i need to take more please... thx

*anna* - i'm with you on the whole drunken night thing... my cousin, who i love dearly, got drunk at 17 and shagged a random bloke who got her up the duff.... ok ok she was 17 but at the time really made me believe i just had to be near sperm to get pregnant. i've also realised my Q10 may be too low as i'm on 40mg and will be on 50mg when i add the boost. hmmmmm, hopefully grace will find out mg info. are you going to get your vit D tested? they're refusing to test me in france so i dunno what 2 do as if i'm not low in Vit D then it's too dangerous to take a supplement if it's not needed..... hun i'm afraid whey protein is shakes only..... i don't think the drink is mega nasty, just slightly nasty. lol.


----------



## Annawb37

Suzy - the bee capsules stink! But I have little pill box raring to go, just had my call from gp as h&b were very insistent that I check im ok to take then with the high bp and thyroid problems and she said it should be fine. So back tomorrow for whey protein shakes, where do you get yours from?? What's vitamin d for? Should I get it tested, I'm not planning on talking that unless it's in the pregnacare which I assume if it is it's a low dose! Going to go and read the other thread now.


----------



## Lexi2011

Just checked my notes from ZW nutrition lady Clare and she definitely said to take 300mg per day of co q10. I have googled this and it seems to be high so will ring them and check tomorrow. 

Anna - pm me your email and i'll send you the info ZW sent me.....I think the whey protein shakes are for when you are stimming 

xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks for the replies ladies xx I think I do need to take a bit of a step back from FF for a bit as I don't want to get too obsessed again too early  also I need to give me and DP some us time as he's not getting much attention with the long hours I'm working. Love to you all as always , I'll pop back soon and Suzy will email you the Mexican stew recipe tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello everyone,

Hope you are doing well.

I have skimmed through what I have missed, there is a nutrion post, I have posted it on here quite early on if you want to look back for the link, I did save it on my bookmarks but not on this computer 

Just a quick update from me as I am tired. Had follow up and Dr was so pleasant to talk too, doesn't make you think its all your fault or that you have little hope! I am to have a HSG to see if my tubes are swollen, if they are they wont operate as it could make things worse so they would flush them at EC if we went again. We have been given a 40-45% chance, which was higher than given last time! Dr also said I would go on 300 for stim from the beginning and et on day 3. I mentioned about my weight and the fact I fight with it! I know PCOS doesn't help but it is frustrating with or without that! Dr was surprised that my local Dr hasn't been supportive of this all this time. I was offered the chance to join a nurse and her group at Guys for support and weigh ins which I will inquire about. 

Had bloods taken from local Dr Tues so will ring up Fri to see if anything came up.

When hubby and I meet (our work patterns are opposites and he is on course Fri-Sun) we will need to discuss whether we go again with IVF or not. Also when etc. Not sure whether to try at Guys or look into others I would like to stay with Guys but think should I 'shop' around first!

Love to all


----------



## Grace72

Anna - i was advised the whey to go protein as it doesnt have caffeine or sugars. I mixed it with innocent smoothies (vanilla flavour) and just gulped it down  . Its two scoops during stimms but one scoop when you start the cycle. Best thing about the protein shakes is that it does fill you up and u dont eat lots . 

Suzy hon - i just posted on another forum and someone was on 240mg and then found out it should be 600mg... so she is increasing hers before EC.  I am checking where she is was told to take that dosage as i agree 600mg is alot. Interestingly DH was only on 100mg to improve his morphology. hummm will keep digging.

We have a letter from the new clinic for our new appointment - 19 April here we come!  . Will keep calling to hopefully get an earlier appointment as i hear they first monitor a natural cycle so that's another month gone...

Grace


----------



## Grace72

More Co enzyme Q10 news. I was following a blog in Canada - yes i know my research goes far and wide . Here's the useful comment made on dosage. 

"
It really depends on the brand and "type" of Co Q10

We currently use Thorne Q best and often recommend 200mg as it is highly absorbed.  Many IVF clinics recommend 600mg of the dry powder form which is least absorbed and hence higher dosage.

I am unable to recommend to you what you should take so best you speak with your IVF doc or local health practitioner.

Best of luck

Lorne

Sincerely,

Lorne Brown B.Sc.,CA, Dr.TCM, FABORM, CHt
Doctor of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Clinical Hypnotherapist
Acubalance Wellness Centre (British Columbia)"


----------



## sturne

Good Morning

*10 fingers* - Don't worry about taking a step back from ff, you need to do what's best for you hun. We are all here for you no matter what. I am addicted to ff. I have to check ff, at least once a day and i like to read a few of the threads including the icsi and ivf diaries....there has been some pretty sad news on there lately though, seriously, i don't know how we cope sometimes, and feel so sad for some of the experiences some of the ladies have gone through. I don't get a chance to respond as much as i would like though, but do like to read. My dh has to put up with that, mind you he's normally busy on his tablet checking out his emails and stuff so we are as bad as each other for twitching!!   

*Suzy * - 22 degrees - very nice weather. Was warm here on Sunday, but this morning was so foggy....i had to drive like a snail on the way to work as i couldn't see anything!! As for all the healthy talk lately of vitamins/supplements etc maybe i need to look into a bit more. And the whey protein...i have never tried maybe i should? The only thing me and dh take is the pregnacare pills. I have cut caffeine out completley (well except for the odd cup of tea if i go round someones house as they wouldn't have decaf) but basically i drink red bush tea or have decaf coffee. I have done this since before the start of my first round (Apr 11) and thought it's easier just to stick to it now. Do you think i should try whey protein or bee propolis or anything else? I have mild pcos. My egg grade was B last time, not the best but not that bad either!!

*Grace* - Good luck with the 19th April 

*Ruthie* - Glad to hear your follow up was fairly positive. Good luck with everything xx

*Ginger Fairy* - Glad all is ok with you, and as Suzy said, we were beginning to worry about you. I can't believe you are at 20 wks already - where has the time gone?! xx

*Ali* - Hope the down regging is going well. 

Sorry for anyone i have missed but love to all as always XX

AFM Well woke up this morning at 2.45 am to come to work, and was pretty grumpy tbh. Actually probably most of you are thinking that this is normal for getting up at that time of the morning, but today is different. I am proper fed up and snappy so that probably means i am coming on. I was wondering where my AF had gone...i mean today is day 38 i always used to be 30 days exactly until the last round. I thought it would go back to normal but obviously not. And just as i was beggining to think,maybe i could be pregnant naturally, wow how nice that would be, but obviously i am wrong, i can tell the WITCH is coming!!!Why is nothing ever straight forward with me?! Fed up with one of my team members,why the hell can they not do what i ask of them,is it that difficult to do your job ffs!!!!Urgh!!!
Anyway not much else to report,better do some work now so will be back on later to catch up with you.
XXX


----------



## suzymc

Holland and Barrett have a buy one get one half price offer ladies... there's natural fruit/oat bars, WHEY PROTEIN, dried fruit and nuts & you can mix and match. i'm going to get 2 whey proteins now and then if they have another offer closer to the time i'll get some more 

proper reply soon
xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

hi everyone

Anna - mix whey protein with nesquik powder it really helps.  Also, I never drink coke normally (unless it has bacardi in it!) but have been craving it since pregnant and the caffiene free one does seem to do the trick. 

ginger fairy so glad you are ok and the scan went well.  We didn't find out the sex either, its nice to have a surprise.  Sorry you have gestational diabetes but at least you are in the best hands and getting all the treatment possible.

Ruth I'm glad your appointment was so positive and hope that you manage to come to a decision about the way forward with your dh.  

Suzy thats pants aobut the vitamin d test.  You get given vit d to take when pregnant (from 12 weeks), mine have run out but when I get some more from the midwife I will let you know the name of what I'm taking.

10fingers it will be lovely to hear from you whenever you feel up to it, don't worry about how often you can post.

AFM had a horrible day.  Got a nasty call from my boss this morning, then went to aquafit in a state, came back knowing I had my scan but somehow managed to get the time wrong!  I realised when i was ready to leave at two, that actually i should have left at one and the scan was at two!  Luckily the receptionist told me to come in late (probably because I burst into tears on her!!) but when I got there I couldn't park and managed to wedge myself in next to a car and scape the side.  My poor dh had to deal with me in tears for a long time!  Anyway, I got to the scan eventually and all was fine, the ultrasound assistant was nicer than the previous one and I got a good view which was lovely, and she did manage to check the spine which was fine.  Going to have a nice evening with my dh to make up for it, and the moral of the story is that I should not try to be brave but always make sure that dh comes with me!

Hope everyone else is well, and a special   to Mungo and baby hope you are both ok

Love whirl x


----------



## suzymc

*anna* - yes! get yourself tested for vitamin d. if it's low you could have implantation issues but it's too dangerous to take a high dose supplement without knowing what your levels are. i am considering getting it done in the UK in april as they're refusing in france. i haven't bought whey protein yet but i'm considering h&b as they have a buy1getother1/2price until 29thmarch. there's loads on offer  but 'whey to go' is supposed to be the best so i should really get that one

*lexi* - 300mg does seem very high. have you had an answer? i'm wondering if different ladies need different doses? but my 40mg is way off if i need more. whey protein can be started during DR hun.... how are you feeling?  

*ruth* - hey you  did your doc say why your chances of success are those figures? it all sounds very positive and that they're going to do more investigations. sorry 2 hear you and DH are passing ships, keep us updated... especially your research. i think some of the clinics are all dependant on how much money you can afford!!! 

*grace* - aw man! we're getting so many different figures!! i thought lexi's 300mg sounded high but 600mg, that surely must be in a powder as vitamins surely don't come that high do they? powder might be good for my dh?!? which clinic did you go with in the end hun?

*sturne* - i'd say try the whey protein, i've read so many success stories linked to it. it can't halm!! 'whey to go' is supposed to be the best. i am afraid i don't know what is good or bad for you vitamin wise in regards to PCOS but a lot of ladies on this thread have had a phone app with a zita west nutritionist so it may be worth you doing this to find out for sure? sorry you've had such a rotten day. fingers crossed tomorrow is a better day and i'll keep my fingers crossed that the witch is banished......

*whirl* - aw hun big big hugs  what a to do hey. bless ya. excellent news all was good at your scan. here's one of these to your boss too  enjoy your evening with DH.

i agree with whirl, special hello to mungo and baby xxxxx

AFM - if anyone is looking for healthy meal idea with lots of veg & other goodness M and i just had our all time fave dinner and it's been a few weeks since we had it last and it's just so good. i even did brown rice in such a manner that M said 'that was nice' for brown rice, that's a bonus.
So get some red or green thai curry paste (asdas own brand i like the most) and pre-cook broccoli and green beans (to al dente) then cook onions and green pepper then add chicken breast, the broc and gbeans, paste, coconut milk and cook for about 10-15mins (depending on meat sizes). Now after 5 different purchases i have finally found a decent brown rice. it comes in a box and cooks in '10mins' so i started cooking 2 beaten eggs in a pan and pretty soon added the cooked rice so the egg all stuck to the rice..... yum!! you could even add mushrooms or spinach for more veg (i usually add mushies)
so there you go 
another boiling day - 22oC again and it's going to be the same 2morrow  it feels really hot too. happy happy (not to mention vitamin D, lol)

back 2 my french lessons tomorrow for the first time since the IVF. it was cancelled last week but i turned up without knowing that but had a lovely chat with my friends instead 

much love 2 all. 
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi - i have an appointment with ARGC and hoping on a cancellation as they monitor a natural cycle first.  Just hoping on a cancellation so we can at least have some of the investigations done asap and have a clearer picture.  We still havent had a follow up with CRGH but to be honest i dont want to waste any more money on them sitting on the fence and not committing to a diagnosis.

Suzy - if you google natural health practice they do a test through the post i think . Its for both Vit D and omega 3 and 6 .

Grace


----------



## Annawb37

First day of the supplements and 11 pills! Jeez they were hard to get down. I have washed them down with Ben and Jerrys chocolate fudge brownie! Yummy xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hello pumpkins!

I have missed so much while my house has become a bathroom disaster site!!!!!!!!  I have done a read up and have loved reading all the diet bits.  One of my friends is just starting down fertility checks route so I am going to pass it on to her.

Anna- yum Ben and Jerrys to was those tabs down. Your throat must be constricting by pill number 8 so whatever gets them in

Grace- how exciting to get the new appointment so quickly - don't blame you for pushing for cancellations, I had this approach too as I just couldn't bear the wait another month thing

Suzy- you keep making my mouth water with your yummy recipes.  I am so knackered after a day at work at the mo that I am rustling up meals that are not a patch on your healthy fare! I have stayed on the pregnacare to suppliment my crappy diet days!  Weather sounds amazing in France at the mo

Whirl- glad to hear scan went well.  Try not to beat yourself up with the hormonal melt downs.  they are just proof that your bod is doing all the right things.  I have only had one so far and because it was a piece of music that triggered some reminiscing of the people who are no longer with us- just make sure I skip that track in future

10 f&t - don't feel bad about taking ff breaks.  It is here as a support and friends thing and to benefit you

Ginger- sorry to hear that you have GD.  My friend had it for her pregnancy a few years back and had to test her blood artwork etc.  she had a needle phobia so I made it fun for her by doing my own chart and using her machine to prick my finger and measure it (with a clean needle- not hers).  Hope things stay on an even keel for you now onwards

AFM- sorry I went off track but bathroom has been a nightmare. Just being finished this weekend but the kitchen has been full of dust and junk, the dogs have felt the upheaval and I am blooming worn out from not having a quiet weekend to relax so have been heading out to escape it all.  Am now at home as my girls have passed me their stomach bug so thought I had best pop on to see how you ladies are.  Not sure I can make your meet up as it is my Dads 65th birthday that weekend.  He hasn't outlined celebrations as yet so I may be able to make it at the last minute.  Did all you ladies focusing on diets for your men see the BBC news article yesterday about male fertility and diet?  Could be a good one to flash in front of the fellas if it is still on there.  Seems diet is just as important for them

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their Fridays! Xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Simone. Have popped over here too so you are not alone.  How's the preggers going?

Hi sue, thanks for the relocation.  I am sure others will follow eventually


----------



## suzymc

wow, where is everyone? all having a lovely time hopefully. i've never known the pumpkins to be so quiet...........

grace - thx for the vitd helpful tip  i am off to look after i send this reply. good luck with your app at ARGC, let us know how it goes and what they say

anna - i love your use of ice-cream to wash down your vitamins. how's it going? not sorted my meals out still, fingers crossed i get chance this week as i need to sort it soon. we have veggie shepherds pie for tea full of goodness so we're doing ok. not perfect but ok. i just am waiting for a couple of fertility books with recipes in them!!!

heapy - lovely 2 see you back  i'm glad all our diet bits are getting passed on to your friend. is she on FF? aw sorry work is knackering you out so much, i'm sure your pregnacare will give you all the nutrition you both need though. i bet you're glad to see the end of all the bathroom work!! wow, sounds like it's been a bit stressful. how's the stomach bug now? feeling better i hope!! fingers crossed you can make the meet but totally understandable if you can't. i hope you had a good weekend.

afm - started my spring cleaning. i'm doing the proper clean in about a week but i started going through all my cupboards this weekend. i have quite a few rather out of date products. quite frightening really. i must incorporate what is left into my new meal plan. other than that i've just been crazy busy with ebay stuff. DH is staying at the other house 2morrow as he is mowing so i may be ready to kill 3 parrots by this time tomorrow

i hope to hear from you all soon
much love suzy xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Did everyone have a good weekend? It has been very quiet on here so assume everyone's been enjoying the gorgeous spring weather! Just got back from my folks in shropshire so sorry for lack of personals I'm shattered. 

Suzy, didn't realise that about whey protein. I am going to h&b tomorrow to stock up, does anyone know do I have the protein shake as a replacement for a meal or in addition? good on you with your spring cleaning!

Anna, loving the Ben and jerrys ice cream idea xx

Anyway, whoop I start stimming next week all being well. Have my scan on Tuesday to check everything ok then ready to start the injections ASAP. Bring it on! Love to all and will do more personals in the week x


----------



## loopskig

Hi all,

Whirl, so sorry you had a stressful scan day but good to hear all on track.

10F&T wow! your planner is something special. Suzy sorry mate I thought you would always be our nutrition guru with Mungo a v close second but you have been blown out of the water!

Anyone had any eventful weekend news? Have been mostly visiting folks and listing more of my nan's old ebay junk.

ttfn xx x xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hello - any recommendations re whey protein flavours? or is it all vile?! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - just quickly as i'm just about to go out. i've heard the brand 'Whey to go' in Vanilla is the best for us as there's less added sugar and there's no caffeine. i've not tried it yet but it's not supposed to be amazing but you can add it to organic milk with a bit of milkshake powder, or add to a smoothie. good luck hun and happy drinking
oh and i've heard they fill you up so it may be an idea to have it for breakfast? or mid afternoon instead of a snack?
xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Lexi - I see that you may start Stimming next week, I have got to wait until the 3rd April before my next appointment, which seems like forever away!! How is it all going? I had really bad hot flushes in bed last night, but apart from that all ok...

Our weekend was really quiet, I did pop to see my mum yesterday, but dad was watching the football and mum kept nodding off, so not they weren't very socialable. My sister is still very ill and the doctor thinks it might be depression and anxiety, but my sis is not convinced. 

Hope you are all well, Ali


----------



## Grace72

Hi ladies - hope you all had a good weekend. Went up to see folks and of course to treat mum on Mother's Day. Listening to her and her stories about her pregnancy. No problem! She was young in her 20's  when she had me but she made me laugh when she said "your Dad only had to look at me and I was pregnant" - if only! 

Just wondering about these ovulation kits. I have started to self test using ones i bought in boots and no lines this month after BFN . Given ARGC montior your first month i thought i would test and see myself . Does anyone know whether post failed ICSI after the first bleed (which is due to the failure of ICSI) whether ovulation is affected by IVF drugs the following month in any way ? Are my ovaries exhausted at having to produce another egg this month and needs some time off  

Just finished tapering off on the steroids. Not sure if anyone else was on any? But I took a cholesterol test to check how i was doing and its v high ! Would recommend doing one just to be sure.    Hoping after a month mine will have changed . Better start exercising again...and reducing my sugar/chocolate fix in readiness for the cycle . How hard is that!  

No other news on coenzyme though but have asked a few questions with someone else on FF and will see what response i get.

Lexi - i struggled with whey to go . I hated milk so mine was mixed with thick natural smoothies.  Good luck.

Suzymc - i'm off to ARGC.    Still waiting for copies of my notes .....and then possibly cycling again in May.

Grace x


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone. It has been quiet on here lately. I've been working all weekend but am off for a few days now. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Not much to report except that my af finally arrived so I have today sent my sample off to Athens for chlamydia and ureaplasma. Now next cycle,Aquascan and then after that I hopefully can start!!! Feels like I have been waiting forever!!!
Be back later xxx


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

lexi - good luck for your scan tomorrow. eek! exciting that stimming is starting soon. (fingers crossed)

loops - you are totally right, 10fingers spreadsheets are totally AMAZEBALLS. Mine are all printed out and covered in asterisks and such like   glad you had a nice & productive weekend

ali - my folks do the nodding off thing a lot too, lol

grace - i didn't ovulate this month after my bfn. so i think it's pretty common after IVF/ICSI. I used my ovulation monitor and it never detected a peak and this is a first for my monitor i tell ya!!! i defo ovulated the 2nd month last time as i used my ovulation sticks the 2nd month after my first bfn. yup! i believe our ovaries need time off, lol. i came off my progesterone as soon as my bfn was confirmed. i must get round to exercise soon too, yoga i think to start. oooooo so exciting you're off to ARGC. wow, i'm looking forward to hearing everything. it all sounds fab there especially how much they monitor you. 

sturne - it has been quiet hasn't it!!!! you've just reminded me what the question was that i asked you as you've just mentioned it again - what on earth is an aquascan?  yay to everything not being far away now. how exciting.

AFM - as DH was at the other house today mowing it meant i got some shopping done on my tod. so i've purchased quite a few organic products (from 10fingers list) and they actually look quite nice and weren't too expensive so i'm pleased about that. i especially like the sound of my wheat spaghetti with added quiona (however you spell that!), garlic and basil. it is also amazing how many meals you can actually put lots of organic tom puree in without DH realising. fab........ we did however have a Mcdonalds for tea but we'll gloss over that one. it was a one off i promise. i am now drinking organic pressed apple juice (cloudy of course) to make up for it. Hopefully my fertility books will come soon and i can get all my 10fingers spreadsheets and fertility recipes together and get planning..... i'll let everyone know when it's done if anyone would like any ideas 

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

hey lovely ladies

just popped in to say hi and catch up how you are all doing.

sending lots of love and hugs and prayers for each and everyone of you.xxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello pumpkins, 
I have so much to catch up on but as I'm on my phone I will be a short post. I promise to try and write  personals soon. 
So just a me post - yesterday was a difficult day, three years to the day I had my missed miscarriage. Can't believe that three years on and I still remember like it was yesterday  
On an up see we have donor sperm reserved and have appointment Friday to discussnext cycle. Hoping we can start soon, I was hoping to get started over Easter hols but that's now one gone out weekend as AF made an appearance Saturday. As I never know when it will turn up I hope they don't leave me to wait as we could be waiting till May.

Love to you all, will try and read and reply later in the week to you all xx

Ps I have purchase whey protein - do I take it now or when stimming? I have also bought royal jelly and omega fish oil.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Scan went to plan, lining is thin as it should be and I start stimming on Thursday.........cant wait as headaches are kicking in nicely now!
Thinking of doing my injections in the morning this time - checked this was ok with the clinic. Do you think it makes a difference what time you do your jabs? 

Ginger fairy my lovely, been thinking of you. Hope all is ok with bump xxx
Suzy, I would love to eat a McDonalds! 
Grace, I have the whey protein, got them from my acupuncture lady and she only had strawberry so will have to force it down somehow. Hope you're ok x
Ali, yep I start stimming on Thursday. All being well EC wil be w/c 2nd April. How come you are DR'ing for so long?

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Lexi, it is just how Oxford work, they have set dates for appointments. I wouldn't be ready this week, as my AF only arrived today, but just missed out on next week, as my day 21 AF was late, so missed out by one day, so have to wait until 3rd April...! 

The side effects are kicking in full flow, as been having hot flushes at night and had a stonking headache last night and today. Don't think I will be going running tonight.

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Grace72

alig72 - oh i know how you feel . Just being out on one or two day sets you back another week/month. Its already stressful as it is and somehow we need our bodies to work around clinic timetables.  v annoying.

I'm on a similiar situation. An early appointment has come up today at the new clinic but not with the Dr we requested.  We either go this month and risk seeing anyone or wait till April.... BUT cant get hold of DH on the phone to see if he's available as he's in Paris,  so looks like i'll miss that slot now    . Darn it!  GP was lovely she's happy to do all the basic blood tests again. Yeh saving a few £££ at least. Just hope my AF behaves itself and turns up on time....

Lexi - well done on getting whey to go protein ... 

Charlotte , not sure where you are on the cycle but if you've started take 1 scoop now and 2 every day during stimms.

Grace x


----------



## sturne

Suzy aqua scan..this involves having a speculum passed and a catheter fills your womb with saline..(there is another name for this and someone else can describe it better than me) but basically it allows penny to take a good look at your womb and often she can spot small problems such as polyps, septums and adhesions.  I personally did not find it uncomfortable at all and it is only a quick procedure. if penny feels everything is o.k then you will be able to organize with her a treatment programme but for some of us (myself included ) it meant that I had return to Athens to have a hysteroscopy a month or so later. (wow the first time I have managed to copy and paste something on my iPad!!!!) so basically I'll have that done and then if I need a hysteroscopy then I'll arrange that but hopefully I won't.

Bye for now xxx


----------



## Annawb37

Evening ladies

Lexi - excellent news that you get to start stimming.im going to have to put back my appt with the clinic again as its booked for my first day back at work, think my boss might think I'm taking the p*** if I turn up after 4 weeks and saying I need to go out for a couple of hours. So looking like back in clinic mid April and hopefully start may sometime. 

Suzy - send all your ideas my way, I'm more than willing to rely on others to get me through! We had fish and chips today which I think might be worse than a McDonald's but I was to be the last really bad meal   

Hubby has organised something to o on the Sunday 29th while I'm lunching with the girls, pick somewhere easy for me to find, never been to MK before. We're gonna book a hotel between Derby and MK and I will drive down on the Sunday morning. 

We're still a way off getting going again, really struggling getting the vits down.  I'm actually liking this I between phase as going again means facing reality and the possibility of it not working. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovely ladies, its awol lady popping in to say hi   

Grace - fab news you have an app though so soon x

Whirl - so pleased the scan went well despite the bad start to the day x

Suzy - how are the meals going hun?  Please feel free to email ideas over to me  How was French lesson and the super cleaning spree? x

Heapy - hope you're over the bug now hun and you're enjoying your new bathroom finally! x

Lexi - glad the scan went well hun, hope all is well and you're looking forward to being a super stimmer girl from tomorrow  x

Ali - 3 April will come soon, not long now x

Sturne - the only good time for AF to arrive is when you're waiting for it to cycle! Glad you're getting started x

ginger - hello there hope you are doing ok x

Charlotte - sounds like things are moving, hope you can cycle soon x

Anna - glad you can make the meet and well done you on getting the vits down (even if its occasionally with ice cream, everything in moderation!) x

AFM - not much to report ladies.  Work is MAD.  Long hours, long commute and eating tea and staying awake for about an hour max each night makes me very dull! But, I am enjoying work and its good to focus on something other than FF for a while longer and by doing that, hopefully I'll feel better about leaving work to run itself come July.  Have told boss the dates etc so that's a weight off my mind.  AF arrived today  Should've known as I was the ***** from hell/emotional disaster zone on Saturday.  Healthy eating has been going generally well apart from the last 3 days as I've not been home to make my lunches/go shopping but all starts again tomorrow.  Need to order my extra vits this week as the '3 month window' starts from 1st April so I will be taking everything that's been recommended from them.  Started on the progreens, its ok and I feel healthy taking it as it looks so green it must be doing some good!

Love to all - I'm off to catch up on Ashley Banjo's secret street crew x 2 plus about 5 American Idol's while DP is at the match - our teams are playing each other tonight so he's better out the way as he will annoy me whoever wins or looses - pray for a draw ladies  

xx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
just to say hi to everyone and special   to grace and alig.

I will start properly posting again soon. sorry for the awolness again.. work went completely manic  - my busiest time of yr - very very long days for weeks, incl 18 hour ones were all i did was work, then go straight to bed, get up 5 hours later and start again. started seeing things at one point! Dh has got nothing but monosyllabic grunts for several weeks, so i have been non-communicative with everyone i am afraid  work got back to normal on monday/tuesday and am just starting to catch up on lost sleep, 2 weeks till dexamathasone with prob 4 hours sleep/night again, so need to take it easy before then.

love to all, promise to start posting properly again this week,

mungo xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Well after several months with a broken computer at home, we are finally back on line. We picked up my dads old computer tonight as he is never going to use it and DH has set it up at last, so hopefully I can be a bit more of a regular on here. 

I still have the everlasting headache and the paracetamol's are just not shifting it, staring at a screen all day at work doesn't help. 
A little bit of news on my sis she has a urinary tract infection, so it is not just anxiety she is suffering from, she is now on antibiotics so hopefully will now start to feel a bit better. 

Lexi - hope the stimming goes well, when is your next scan ?? 

Grace and Anna - Good news that you have appointments on the horizon, also Sturne and Charlotte won't be long now....

Anyway going to get an early night and try and shift this stupid headache, bye for now...

Ali


----------



## jadeyjade

Hellooooo

Just thought i would follow you over here.
Simone- Hows it going? hope your really enjoying your pregnancy? Thinking of you  

Hope some others follow over soon  

AFM- I'm in for 1st base line scan on Friday eeekkk
Hoping to have FET during a Natural cycle, so by my calculations my ET should be scheduled for around next weekend.
Hoping and praying that my 2 frosties survive the thaw    
Doing everything possible to get by body and mind in shape, fitness, diet, vitamins, yoga...
oh and I'm in to juicing atm- it's great  

Sending my Love to all PP


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Lovely Ladies 

Can't believe how many PP are on here and many that helped and supported me on my last cycle 

Finally i have came over to join you all and WOW I'm so pleased i have
All this info on supplements, diet etc is Amazing! 
Its funny because i was in Holland and barrat this Morning stocking up on my Vitamins 
Only to come home, log on to here and see all this other info. 
Glad to see I'm on the right track with cq10, pregnacare, selenium, omega 3.
As for protein, I'm into juicing at the moment and have discovered a Natural protein juice which is great for the body.

*10fingers-* hope your doing ok and enjoying some time with your DH  - would love to see your spread sheet I'm completely intrigued.

*Suzy-* Hope your doing ok ? what are you eating ? 
*Sturne-* hope your ok too, good to see you on here 

*To all my PP*   

AFM- beginning my FET during my natural cycle this month eekk.... So got my 1st base line scan this Friday and ET should be around Next weekend  Hoping and praying that my 2 frosties survive the thaw  

Cant believe I'm here again but also grateful that i have the chance to try again 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins 

*ginger fairy* - hey you  lots of love and hugs back. i'm doing ok thx, well i'm doing a fab job pretending to be!!
i hope you're feeling a bit better now xx

*charlotte* - oh massive  what a difficult time of the year for you. best of luck for your app friday, sounds like things are progressing hun, i'm sure all will be fine. let us know how it goes. i'm planning to take my whey to go on the last day of my AF before my AF that starts when my stimming starts, so 4 weeks before my stimming. Most ladies seem to be recommended it when they start down regging so i figured this would be about the same for me. i'm taking the bee stuff and all other vits now even though it may be another 4 months for me yet. i'm trying to be prepared just incase.....

*lexi* - thinking of you today. great news stimming starts today. loads of these for you hun     i'm so excited  if your clinic says it's A OK to inject in the morning then don't worry about it.

*alig * - gosh! i hope the side effects aren't getting any worse. that doesn't sound like fun! good news on getting a computer at home that works, lol.

*grace* - don't worry waiting another month it'll be good for your eggies to wait another month.

*sturne* - thanks hun. i thought it may be something like that, i was just checking i wasn't missing out. i've had 3 internal xrays of my uterus/cervix so i guess it's pretty much the same thing. i think it's called the blue dye test the one you have?

*anna* - no trip to the coast is a trip to the coast without fish and chips - so say I  we got a new fridge freezer ordered today so currently clearing our massive chest freezer out so we can turn it off and therefore we've had pie for lunch. i figured eat the bad things now so we're all ready for the good things.... i herebye promise to send all meal ideas your way. i'm hoping to put it together sunday night (so long as my books arrive by then) I know what you mean about your last comment! we feel the same. but we're naughty to really. it's not very PP of us, but sometimes it helps

*10fingers* - hey you  meals are still 70% good but we'll be at 100% soon as new fridge freezer is on it's way  i also promise you to send all meal ideas your way. main planning is pencilled in for Sunday.... So was your cycle really long this month? glad work is keeping you nice and grounded and that next cycle has been discussed with your boss. can i have an example of how you are having your progreens please hun? what and how? thx

*mungoadams* - hey hunny. lovely 2 hear from you. wow it sounds like work has been exhausting for you. So are you downregging soon or just taking your 'no sleep drugs' soon? how long until DR? 2 weeks?

*jadeyjade* - hi there & welcome  So glad we've provided you with lots of helpful info. i think we're all just so keen to do the right thing by our next cycles that we've all gone a bit health mad. lol. Yes, defo sounds like you're on the right track. your natural protein juice also sounds great. i'm doing ok thanks. as well as i can do. not eaten much great today but i did have a load of watercress with it to compensate and tea is going to be a lovely healthy stir fry......... wow! fantastic news you have a FET happening very very soon. good luck hun and keep us updated. I hope all goes well tomorrow

AFM - ebay is keeping me mad mad busy right now. parents are coming to see us end of next week so it'll make for a nice break. M spent a whole hour trying to get the blade of the mower yesterday and managed to damage about 5 parts of his body. it was sort of entertaining!!!! haha! i'm getting worried about my smear test results as i was told max of 10 days for my results and it's now been 11 days. AF starts v soon and i don't want to go see my consultant without the results as my doc reckons i need to go on some antibiotics and obv i don't want to start my next cycle until antibiotics are out my system for 3 months. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. i don't want any nasty drugs poisoning my nurtured eggies. i don't like this not knowing what's going on, i still have to try and see if i can have another operation on my womb first too. oh well, not long to wait now i suppose, afterall i did take the decision to wait a month to see her so i only have myself to blame for not knowing what's going to happen and when. lol
i hope you're all having a lovely week & i'll try not to stress........
Much love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hellooooo Pumpers,

Ginger, lovely to hear from you. So sorry you are not having a very easy time of being preggers. Its hardly fair that you should have extra complications if you have already had a load of upheaval in the conception to start with! Here's hoping the GB pi$$es off once your bundle arrives safely.

Jadey, nice to have you with us darling. I have added you to our unofficial HoF on page2. Let me know if you want anything added/changing. We've said we'll meet up (after a PP bowling adventure in January) 28 or 29 April in Milton Keynes if you fancy it? Final details are tbc and I can't remember now if we said Sat or Sunday.

Anna, how's the tabs going down mate? You really are hardcore.

Lexi - happy stimming!
Ali - don't worry that you are lagging behind. Slow and steady wins the race!

Charlotte   You are a marvellous and very brave lady.

Mungo I cannot believe how quickly this is coming round for you. You should have a mini gutter-girl (or boy I suppose) swimming around in your tummy by the time I see you next!

Ruth - was there ever any come back about getting you some time away from work? I think last thing I saw you were off for a bit of a break with Dh. How are you getting on?

Whirl I reckon you are over halfway now, right? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! You don't have to share but have you had the name conversations yet?
You know I always associate you with my 'accidental' nephew due 7/7. They are considering Daniel Leonardo as potential name. Daniel I'm happy with as I'm used to it as my bro's middle name. Leonardo will have to grow on me as its a bit twiddly/fancy although I don't really have a leg to stand on with Joe being Joseph Launcelot! A very old family name on Kig's side. Launcelot Kiggell was Haig's Chief of Staff in WWII don't you know. I have married into gentry, we even have a coat of arms but the country seat was of course lost at cards some time back. I think Joey will be keeping his full name quite quiet when he gets to school.

Special mention for my lovely pals, Suzy, 10F&T, Grace, Sturne, Heapy, Hope
Baby & Trolley I think you are hiding but I still love you heaps xx

AFm, not a lot. Kig and I have scheduled our unofficial  in-house follow up appointment for date night on Saturday. Basically 'date night' is just when I make something nicer than usual for dinner and we sit up to the table to eat it and have some proper grown up conversation. He'll be learning that my proposal is to get on a full on health kick after best mate's wedding at Easter so that we have 3m of no booze/caffeine, plenty organic [email protected], vitamins etc. etc. in the run up to July when I will take my secret stash of up to 5m clomid that is left over from various boxes. This would be off the docs radar as they only want us for IVF now as they say that's our only option however as I have said before I don't think I am a very good candidate mentally and if the clomid doesn't work we are done for good. Hopefully I won't need to take the whole lot but if I do my maths justification is that July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov would mean due date April-August, lovely. How can my plan not work! I did mention it to my GP in case he told me I was not allowed to self-prescribe under any circumstances but he just said its not something he can authorise whilst hinting that there would be little difference to taking the tabs under clinic guidance as the last 6 cycles I took they did not monitor me at all other than blood tests to confirm ovulation on cycle 1 and 2 which we know pretty much for sure anyway. No clomid = no ovulation, 5 magic beans = follicles a plenty. GP did all but wink at me so I've taken that as the OK to gopher it. Just need to win Mr Kig round now. I think he will probably agree with me.

Massive love to you all my little beauties,
Have a good weekend y'all. I know it is really on Thurs but I don't work Fridays so am feeling off duty already. Sorry to be smug!

Loops xx x x xx x x x xxx


----------



## suzymc

oooooo *loops* - how very exciting  So what you planning to make for dinner? I sure do hope Mr Kig is up for your plan. It's always good to have a plan and yours sounds perfect. And of course being a PP you're not too far away from a big dose of diet advice for meal ideas etc. I knew deep down you hadn't given up hope yet. Your plan will of course work hunny. The fact your doc did all but wink at you is defo the OK with him.

And for Loops (2 remind you, lol) and Jadey (to let you know) - plans for the get together are for Sunday the 29th in Milton Keynes but nothing else organised as yet.........

one very yummy stir fry just been had for tea and DH was very happy with his healthy dinner

Kisses xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

I nearly forgot
after lots of looking i've found a 'Whey to go' protein flavour that i think is quite interesting/appropriate

http://www.dennisthechemist.com/solgar-whey-to-go-protein-powderhoney-nut-16oz-454g-p499260.html

honey and nut...... i'm going to get one in this flavour and one in vanilla to start off

i can't wait - NOT!!!!! lol
/links


----------



## sturne

Hi. Just a quick one, I promise I will do personals tomorrow but just wanted to tell you my good news. Change of plan, we are going to Greece on tues.....am so excited. So going for consultation and Aquascan and then all being well start the following month. So hotel booked,flight booked and can't wait,we have been waiting for so long now. Other news to tell you but my friend is here so better not ignore her too much. I will be back tomorrow to do personals and tell you our other news. I'm at work early again in the morning.  Love you all, hope you all ok. Xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi all,
just quick post not proper personals as i'm supposed to be working.. wow it seems all go here! is there a meet on 29th April or is that me gettign confused? 

charlotte hope you're ok. entirely sympathise with feelings after m/c.  dont think it ever goes away, although hopefully us both eventually becoming mum's will help a lot!

sturn - that is great news! congrats!

lol suzy that protein shake sounds nicer than mine. ground hempseed & brown rice powder. yum! yep i am about to start... due to Dr on 2nd April, but Af has not arrived and as my cycles have not been normal for a year they have givben up on waiting for AF and George decided rather suddenly yesterday to put me on an antagonist protocol... so some new drugs arriving today. i am sure your smear will be fine hun   think  

ali so sorry i havent been keeping up are u DR? great news about the new pc.. hope the headache goes soon  sounds rotten! my acupuncturist is really good at gettign rid of headaches.

Loops wow that is great news! how exciting  good luck with date night!

1oF&T eek you sound just as busy as me  boo to work! good to get the dates agreed with boss tho. not sure if you have tried it, but i find green superfood powders better mixed with apple juice. we have coppella cloudy apple juice, which is supposed to be good for our dh's. 

jadeyjade, good luck with that scan.   fingers crossed.

loops how are you? 

anna ooh hope it gets easier with the vits! you're a pp hun your next cycle will be a BFP!

grace ooh that sounds annoying! so are you on for an april appt now? i am afraid are cycles can be v messed abotu by IVF, so you may have ov'd but maybe not. depends on several things. if you have pcos then they are not v reliable anyway i am afraid 

lexi ooo sorry to hear about the dr headches. boo to them. april is just round the corner! re protein i have been told we need sdtandard 45g protein for first 2 months before Ec then 70g for the last month.. 

gingerfairy how are you?

re nutrition and recipes, most of you dont probably want vegan recipes, but replacing potatoes with sweet potatoes is a good trick as that boosts your carotene. if anyone wants it i have the tastiest lentil soup recipe which is high in protein, carotenes, greens and antioxidants, from ZW. Not sure if 10F&t you have already got this and sent it round tho  ? I stick quinoa in soups to boost protein. and my fave meal is roasted butternut squash, peppers and red onion with gluten free falafel, dollop of houmous and a huge serving of watercress & spinach with seed sprinkle. very yummy and ticks the boxes! 

afm well got the wind knocked out of me yesterday as Af is not behaving (well it hasnt for a yr) so george changed the protocol, i am now on antagonist protocol, which is good for poor responders and over responders like me.. so had to pull off motorway to talk to my nurse, then emergency call to Pharmasure, then rearrange my appointments this morning to be in for delivery, then rearrange mtgs next week for an intralipid IV. had a bit of a cry last might, still all over the place emotionally. utterly exhausted and cant seem to get it back, bloody clients! blaming it on them haha. off to wedding rehearsal for my BiL tonight, staying at step MiL then acupuncture in the morning, then shopping for dh shoes for the wedding (he doesnt have any black ones, how did that happen?! as he's the best man he has to have black shoes sigh!). hoping to get home for 4 ish tomorrow and then go on strike


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops - I had four days off. Hubby and I spent few nights away together a few weekends ago. I didn't get signed off. Still finding everything hard, just doing my best to get through the days tbh. How are you? Your little man?

I telephoned hospital Mon, they rang back Wed, I missed it while at work, I rang Thurs morning, went on hold then mail box was full! Later Thurs I managed to leave a message and said what times I am able to pick up, they rang back this morning!! Obviously when I rang back saying I would like to speak to someone today, they didn't ring back!!!! Frustrating. I wanted to ask re gestone injection as AF still not arrived!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well, been thinking of you all.

What are the plans for the meet? 29th isn't? (sorry Suzy I know you've told me, I'll use the blonde excuse, may as well use it to my advantage )

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## jadeyjade

Helloooo PP 

Thanks for the lovely welcome and the meet sounds Great and easy enough for me to get to. I have some family in MK so could tie it in with that  

Loops- Thanks for that  Sounds like you have a good plan. Hope you have a Lovely Date Night  

Suzy- Glad your doing ok.   for your smear, I'm sure it will be fine  

Sturn- Sounds soo exciting! eeeeekkk

Ruthie- sounds frustrating, hope you have a better weekend and some time to relax 

Mungo- Reciepies sound Very Nice and healthy, defo ticking all the boxes   Hope you get your time for 'strike' today   

Hope everyone is getting what they need and doing ok   

AFM- Scan went well yesterday, all looks good, back in on monday morning to keep an eye on things but still on track for FET around next weekend! Seems very odd to not have all the injections this time, kind of miss it   
The novelty of my new Juicer has not yet worn off - Can't believe how nice some of these concotions are   
Must crack on now with my Uni Assignments, due in tomorrow arrggghhh


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

My new theory is to pop in on the weekend rather than in the week so here I am and I hope you're all well xx

Mungo - sorry work has been manic hun (but I guess in another way that's good?!) - I know the feeling.  We must try to take the foot off the gas a bit soon tho eh? x  Is your DP on progreens too?  I thought it was just for egg quality?  I was having innocent cloudy apple juice with it but will try the copella - DP loves apple juice so that's a winner  Crikey, not surprised you've been knocked by the sudden protocol change - but George knows what he's doing hun, just roll with it and try not to worry.  Wow its come around so quickly hasn't it! Sending you massive  

Alig - hope the headaches are easing off and you're feeling ok x

Ruthie - sorry you've been messed around with the clinic hun, hope you get sorted soon xx How are you doing my dear? x

Jadey - hope you're well hun - glad the scan went well - not long now how exciting! I've sent you the spreadsheet, hope it helps x

Suzy - how u doing hun?  Finally replied to your PMs!  Cycle was short again this month, 24 days, but I'm not too worried.  Did I mention progreens is best with apple juice?  Its vile with water - when I don't have fresh juice I have it with a little orange squash but apple juice is best x  Did AF arrive?  Hope you get the smear stuff sorted soon why do things have to be difficult eh?! x

Loops - hello my lovely how did date night go?  I LOVE your plan, how fab to have a secret stash - you go girl - you're so right it has to work as the dates are perfect  

Sturne - fab news, and good luck for Tuesday! Let us know how you get on xx

AFM
The 3 month lead in is going to start from tomorrow - have been holding off taking the more expensive ZW tabs but they will kick in now and I'll get the other stuff ordered tomorrow too.  I think its 3 months before stims isn't it in terms of lead in, soI'm a little bit early but it'l allhelp I'm sure.  Long story, but under some very sad circumstances we have been given some cash which is going to cover a huge proportion of our tx - we are so overwhelmed.  DP was going to cover it with a bonus he's expecting, but we were still under pressure as to whether his bonus would be paid in time so now that weight has been lifted.  We've now made the HUGE decision to tell our parents - I told my mum this morning and DP will tell his later.  Man that was a hard thing to do but I think it will help in the long run as its a guilt I've been carrying around with me.  I will lurk when I can pumpkins, but it'll be next weekend before I will post again.  In the meantime be good my loves xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Happy Sunny Sunday Pumpkins,

Hope we have all not been too affected by the time change??

Lexi – hope all is going well in the stimming world?

Alig – hope the stimming is going well?  I cant imagine the feeling hot element at the same time as the outside temp rising.  Headaches are an absolute nightmare and i don’t think the change in air pressure helps at the moment.  

Grace – Hope you are doing well?  Good to see things are going in the positive direction with the clinic change.  I too was very impatient waiting for the whole start dates to coincide with timeslots, AF etc

Sturne -  i have a corkscrew cervix and my ET took 1 hour 30 mins so that aquascan made me shiver (not with delight) at the thought of it.  I think i have now walked away from my treatment with cervix phobia.  Luckily i have c section arranged so no one is ever going near that area again!!!!!!!!!!!  

Suzy – still loving your recipes!  They make me so hungry but do seem to place a halt on any junk food cravings i am having.  I am so surprised that no one has brought in a fertility range of ready meals that can be delivered to your door – make a fortune i reckon.  I mean look at how many women spend a fortune on meal replacement diets etc.  You could have different diet types depending on where someone was in their cycle - i can just see the little 'weight watchers' points like booklet you could design for the men folk with all their little treats that they could select from per week depending on where there partner was in treatment.

Charlotte – i really felt for you when i read your message.  You never forget the ones that didn’t make it.  June is always a hard month for me and i always have a little think on what our lives would have been like if i hadn’t miscarried 5 1/2 years ago– hard to see friends children of a similar age sometimes and i don’t think that will ever fade away completely.  Good luck with the new cycle plans

10F&T – bathroom is nightmare but noones fault – our plumber is a friend too so i know all the hiccups are genuine.  Nearly done though and should be all finished properly by next weekend.  Your work sounds MANIC!  Sorry to hear that you have had sad circumstances take place but really hope that the money for tx has the best outcome ever as a testament to the situation – sometimes the universe seems to make things happen that way.

Mungo – hope you have managed to catch up on missed sleep.  I cant bear missing sleep or being tired so i am with you on the grunts as a communication technique – gives my teenagers a taste of their own medicine too.  Sounds like you have got so much arranging or different elements in life – no wonder you were over the place emotionally

Jadey – great news on the FET and will have everything crossed for you on those frosties thawing out nicely

Loops – Hope Mr Kig liked your plan.  My DP cut out all caffeine, cut out booze for the month before his man offering and tried to make sure he ate healthy foods – it has got to be worth a go.  Sounds like GP has no issue with you trying the alternative method to ivf, although they can never fully verbally endorse it as they are worried about things coming back at them. 

Any PP’s i have missed – hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends!

AFM – i am enjoying the lovely weather and getting the house back into some order – including a bit of Suzy’s spring cleaning rubbing off on me.  Only a bit mind you!  I am still tasking some good lazy, sofa breaks so i don’t overdo things.  Next weekend sees the final elements of the bathroom finished – the floor had to be taken up yesterday and redone.  Can wait to give it a final clean down and get on then with repainting of the rest of the house now time is ticking on.  Too much to do and so little of it that i can actually do as DP won’t let me near anything that may have the slightest risk – surprised i am still allowed to turn magazine pages over myself with the risk of a papercut.  I am so used to being very independant and shifting my own furniture, painting at heights, jeyes fluiding the garden etc but now this has all been taken from me.  Have a lovely, sunny Sunday all of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend,

Ali – hope the headaches are easing up a bit for you. Have you tried tiger balm? really helped me last time. Glad you’ve got your computer sorted at home so you can post a bit more. Xx

Jade – hello and welcome over here, glad the scan went well. Are they going to put both of them back this time? Fingers crossed for you xx

Loops – how was date night? Or did you just succumb to Sat night trash TV!? Is Mr Kig going for the health kick then? Don’t blame you re the clomid I would definitely do the same. 

Sturne – wow, sorry if i’ve missed this but assume you’re having treatment over there? Whats an aquascan? Good luck for it all x

Mungo – great news you are getting going again, sounds like you are in good hands with George. Glad you managed to sort work arrangements etc. You are bound to feel emotionally exhausted after everything you’ve been through. Deep breaths honey you can only do so much, huge huge luck for this time xxxx

Ruthie – how are you doing? Hope you and dh had a nice weekend away. Grrrrrrr so frustrating when you just want to speak to someone! Can you ask your clinic about provera for af? They are tablets rather than injections and worked for me x

10fingers – wow didn’t realise your family didn’t know, does it feel a huge relief to tell them? Sounds like you’ve had some sad news so   but glad something positive can come from it for you both. The money thing just takes that added pressure off for a bit. Sounds like the health kick is well under control for the next 3 months x

Heapy – ahhhhhhh bless your DH, made me smile reading that this morning. You enjoy it, I am sure it is well deserved xx

Suzy – hope you’re ok, is it fab weather over there? Your appt will come round soon enough, I am sure this time out has done you good. Hoping you don’t need another op xxx

AFM...I started stimms on Thursday and all fine so far, just hoping this increased level of drugs is working for me. I also have found a fab whey protein shake, its Lamberts strawberry protein boost recommended by my acupuncture lady and tastes lovely, just like strawberry milkshake! My scan is on Friday then all being well EC will be Monday 2nd April. So time is ticking on thankfully...
Love to all enjoy the rest of your Sunday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - did anyone watch the voice on Sat night? I loved it x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Lexi - Glad all is going well for you, keeping everything crossed. Glad you have found a shake that works for you, great that it tastes nice too

Heapy - Glad dh is looking after you, make the most of time to relax

10 fingers - Yes strange time telling parents, has it felt like a relief?

For those of you who asked I am getting there, very slowly, not helped by af not showing. 8 weeks tomorrow since last af, I have been thinking it is probably gestone messing up my system but last couple of days dh and I are being a little hopeful. He has suggested testing, to rule it out but I am scared, I can still hold on to a little hope until af arrives. I can't find anything anywhere about first natural cycle after gestone I am taking each day as it comes to be honest, the only way I can function. Last week of term this week, working closely with a teacher who is rude and belittles people so dreading it. I don't normal work with her but covering another lady who is on a school trip this week. 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## jadeyjade

10F&T- Thank you sooo much for the spread sheet! Yes it Really helps!  
Sorry to hear about your sad news   hope that the financial side helps to make things easier for you both. Sounds like your doing all you can with diet, Vits etc, good on you  

Heapy- LOL at the paper cut!   Make the most of it Hun, it won't be like this for too much longer x

Lexi- Thanks, Yes we are hoping to have both my frosties transferred, just   they survive the thaw   They are both day 5 blasts so fingers crossed. Hope your stimming is going as well as can be. hopefully we will be on the 2ww together x

Ruth- not sure of your situation but i waited around that long for my AF after my last cycle   But once it arrived it soon sorted itself out and went back to normal. x

afm-  Back to hospital in the morning to keep an eye on things, hopefully i will be given a deffinate day for ET 
Sending lots of Hugs to all xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear Ladies 

I can breath again..... i got my smear results back and everything is clear. Nothing wrong cell wise. soooooo relieved, i was rather worried. I still may have to have some antibiotics so i have to see her soon to check. M has booked my follow up app today and we are in a week on Tuesday. I had to pull a face cuz we always have to give a reason for our app and i hated hearing him say 'for third IVF' ugh! So i'm contacting my SIL this week to get her to translate all my questions into french - not much point in confusing the 'issues' with my bad french.

i have also just read a VERY interesting book, when it turned up i was initially disappointed with it but i will tell you all more at the end of this post. It was very interesting, gave me a slightly sleepless night but it's 'food' for thought i tell ya.

*anna* - firstly i take it all back! don't drink diet coke - don't drink any fizzy diet drinks. what i've just read about Aspartame is enough to put me off for LIFE. I have emptied all our remaining diet drinks down the sink this morning. that's how anti i now am!! 
how are you doing hun? how's your Next addiction coming along?

*sturne * - wow! you're off to Greece tomorrow. how exciting. have a great trip and i look forward to hearing everything when u get back  have you been waiting since your Nov cycle?

*mungoadams* - lol yup 29th April for the meet, you've not got it wrong. can u make it? i hope so!! ugh! your protein shake sounds vile. turns out my cousin can get me a 25% discount on Whey to go & ZW vits as she's recently trained as a nutritionist so i'm chuffed about that. hehe! Roll on a week today....  thx again for the food tips. after what i have just read about sweet potato we are going to replace just about all our regular pots with them! i'm impressed! i am a wealth of diet knowledge now. bored the pants of M with it all! although he did actually seem quite interested

*ruth* - oh blimey! what a drama with the hospital! have you had any luck getting through? i am sure they will tell you to do a POAS though...... i think it may be time hun cuz the more you build yourself up and the longer it gets it could make it even worse. of course it could be fab news and i do hate to be the one to tell you to test because i've not said that all the past week but i think now you're feeling how you both are feeling i think it may be time to do the dreaded dead. maybe hand it over to DH to read the results?
all we have plan wise is that it's the 29thApr in MK.... that's all so far. haha!

*jadeyjade* - thx hun, all was fine  god knows why i have a 'problem' it must be all the drugs but i can sleep safe knowing it's not a bad problem. phew! how did todays scan go? so exciting......

*10fingers* - hi lurker, hehe! i think i've replied to all your questions in my PM  
Sorry to hear you've had some sad circumstances. 
How you getting on with your Zita pills? Are you on 3 vitafem, 1 vitafem boost and 2 DHA a day? am i right with that? i think it's 3 DHA's during stimming.
Well done you again on telling your Mum. I know how hard it must have been for you but it's done now and i am sure that will help an awful lot 

*heapy* - i am recipe mad. i am surrounding myself tonight with all my notes and all my recipe books and picking out all the most appropriate ones. i swear i could qualify as a nutritionist right now today! lol. your ready meal idea sounds fab..... sell the idea to dragons den  gr8 news bathroom is coming together

*lexi* - hows our lovely stimming lady getting on? good luck for fridays scan (ok so it's a few days away yet but i thought i'd get in there early) weather is AMAZEBALLS thanku. 22oC for about 6 days, it goes down in temp just as my parents arrive next weekend, typical!! your protein shake sounds delicious. nice and easy to take 

*loops * - how did it go hun?

AFM - DH mowed up at the other house on Sat and came back with a red lobster face and looking like he'd spent a few hours self harming himself. he was covered and i mean covered in nasty scratches from the brambles. i've never seen anything like it! this was through clothes aswell.... men!

So the book i got is called 'The Fertility Diet' I mainly got it because i thought there'd be lots of recipes. There is some but i at first thought it was a bit disappointing but i spent 6 hours reading it yesterday. It was fascinating. I've made loads of notes. Shall i copy them up and post them on here or am i in danger or scaring you all? I am now 100% off Aspartame (diet products,drinks) MSG (soy sauce, chinese restaurants etc) and i am even more keen to only buy organic now. I was also fascinated by the fibroid section and how there's lots of foods that can even out my hormone levels to a normal state.
A lovely quote from the book is a good mantra for us PP
"Motherhood can occur at any age and my eggs are as young as the day i was born"
Apparently when our eggs are brought 'forward' for using they are as young as the day that we were born and that we can be in control of their quality through our diet. Another interesting point was that women who have been on the pill for a long time (me!) have more eggs left in reserve because of all the time we've spent having our natural cycles suppressed. Another interesting point is that most women release an egg/ovulate twice a month, some even 3 times! The book is mainly for women over 35 wanting to change how they eat and live their lives (i didn't know this when i bought it and is also written by a lady trying to get pregnant). 
There was a really hilarious bit about stress and pandas because many pandas in Zoos have to go through IVF (well not funny for the panda)
"if you thought assisted conception techniques for humans were a bit sorid and messy, let's all take a moment to pity the poor person who had to collect sperm from a giant panda without the help of panda porn"
M & I must have laughed for about half an hour over that one! ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I think it's funnier when you've actually been through IVF!

Also interstingly it mentioned to try and sleep in a dark room (apart from during a full moon) to get a great nights sleep and that bedside LED clocks are a no no as they let light in through your eye lids and can stop you sleeping properly. Needless to say when i went to bed and noticed how bright the room was from our clock i barely slept and now i'm getting a new clock with a v low light display (but it also can't tick as that drives me mad). Also to get proper intake of Vitamin D don't wear sunglasses as we mainly take Vit D in through our eyes/eyelids and that sunnies can stop this from absorbing.....

so i'm making a low sugar carrot cake today and then going through all my recipe books and scouring the internet with all my new found knowledge. i'll let you all know when everythings done and pass on my food plans recipes etc.

if anyone wants a link to the book let me know. considering i was so disappointed with it & i am now raving about it says a lot about the book! I can also copy up notes if anyones interested. I mainly noted down the 'main points' that i didn't know and also why the 'best foods' are the best foods. avoiding mercury 'fish' was also another interesting point. Goodness knows how we are supposed to avoid North and Atlantic sea fish!!!

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi Ladies
Sorry not been on here for a few days. Been rather busy at work and preparing for tomorrow.

Lexi - Good luck with the scan on Friday and hope your stimming is going ok. Do they do chocolate flavour whey protein, because if it was like a chocolate milkshake i might be able to manage it? I know you had strawberry flavour but i wouldn't be able to drink that as i hate strawberry flavour things, i only like fresh strawberrys - i'm weird i know!!    

Suzy - Glad your smear test went ok.....Umm low sugar carrot cake sounds lovely, i would like the recipie for that sometime. I like baking although don't get that much time to tbh. (well i probably am a bit lazy too). Oh and the book sounds interesting by the way!

Jade - Hope the hospital went well this morning, thinking of you   

Ruthie - I know exactly what you mean with the no show of af. Just as you start thinking that maybe, possibly you might be pgt, do a test and then straight away your af turns up!!! I obviously hope you are luckier than me, but if not hope it arrives soon so you can move on etc. Sending you a big   

Ali - Hows your d/r going? And how are the headaches? Hope you feeling a bit better.

10 fingers - Glad that you told your parents, probably for the best as sometimes it is harder to keep secrets from your loved ones and just makes things more complicated. You have to do what is right for you at the end of the day.  

Loopskig,gingerfairy,mungo,charlotte ,Grace and anyone else i have missed a big hello and sending you all a   .xx

AFM well as i said been pretty busy at work lately. My dh got offered another job, and was going to take it but his employer didn't want him to leave and has given him a big salary increase     So that is really good, my dh boss is pretty understanding and is aware we are going through ivf (actually him and his wife are too although they have conceived one child naturally) so all in all we are quite happy with things. And we are going to Athens tomorrow. I will let you know how i got on when i return. Hopefully i will then have an idea what type of protocol i will be on and when it will all be starting.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## ginger fairy

hey all you lovely pumpkins

i am getting to be a proper lurker now i read all your posts so i can keep up to date with how you are all getting on sounds like most of you have started your next journey or are on the cusp of it. i wish with all my heart that each and every1 of you get that BFP that you all deserve. Each and every night before i go to sleep i say a little prayer with my stuffed pumpkin that i took with me to my ec and et(and every scan ive had since) for you all. i shall move on to including the glue in my ritual for you all when you start with your ets. when i had my transfer my best friend bought me a tube of superglue that i had to keep with me at all times its still in my handbag now....this is to get the little embie to stick! 

afm im ok works crappy not very sympathetic giving me crappy shifts for example i finish saturday night at 10 after starting at 3 and im back there for a 12 hour shift at 7.45 the next day   but its a job so i gotta keep with it if i want any pennies i guess.


anyway lots of love and hugs to each and every1 of you remember miracles do happen keep your chins up.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you Jade, Suzy and Sturne for your kind thoughts.

Suzy you have been busy! I don't know what to do if we go for round 3 of IVF, I did all the vits etc the first two goes, so don't know whether to stay more 'normal' for 3rd go! We are thinking we probably will do one more go in the summer. 

Sturne - That is good news for hubby! Thinking of you in Athens

Jade - How did things go today? 

Hubby is back on late shifts so we wont see each other until Saturday so have decided to give af until then. That will be 8 weeks 5 days since last af. Typical because we are waiting for af to do test on tubes it isn't coming, if it has to come!

With regard to acupuncture, is it very effective if the women (who has scare tissue and one blocked tube) has acupuncture, but the man doesn't have acupuncture (he has lower motility) ??

I will have to look into train vs drive for meet and whether to travel there and back in one day or stay. It will be good to see you all

Love to you all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Ginger, lovely to hear from you. Hope you and bump are keeping well, sorry to hear works been crappy not what you need. Keep praying for us and keep hold of that super glue for me next week, all being well ec will be on Monday so et will definitely be next week xxx

Jade, ahhhh I love your dog! Assuming that pic is your dog? Hope we can keep each other sane over the next few weeks. How did appt go today?

Suzy, good news re smear being all clear, it's endless worry for us. 22 degrees sounds AMAZEBALLS indeed, love that expression by the way so will nab that one! X

Sturne, yey to do. Have a good trip xx

Afm......oh god I am having a traumatic cpl of days. Not sure if I told you I ran over a duck on Friday, was so upset but it was pitch black and it had obv wandered onto the road and I didn't see it   anyway then took the dog for a walk tonight and she found a dead flipping rabbit that she wouldn't leave. I feel quite sick about it all now and rapidly going off maggie now!!!!! Ewwwwwwwww 

Anyway, trying to remain calm and focused during stimming, listening to meditation cd every night which is helping. Just hoping I am responding to this higher dose of drugs.

Night all xx


----------



## charlotte80

So much to catch up on....
I think I'll have to leave personals and have a really good catch up next week when its the easter hols.
Consultation went well. Due to irregular periods am on the pill and basically when I finish and AF makes an appearance I will start stimms as doing the short protocol this time. So will probably be starting the middle of April. I am looking forward to getting started again but a little apprehensive as now we are using donor sperm we have high hopes for round 4.

Suzy - that book sounds interesting, what else did it tell you?

Gingerfairy - sorry to hear your shifts are rubbish. Hope all is going well.

Ruthie - sorry I can't offer any advice on the AF as mine is always all over the place and I've only had 6 in the last year.

Mungoadams - sounds like you need a rest! sorry to hear things were changed last minute on your cycle bt hopefully thats a good sign and we will be lucky on our foruth cycles.

Heapy - thanks for your kind words. Hope all is well with you.

Loopskig - thankyou for your kind words too. Hope you enjoyed your 'date'!

Hello to everyone else and sorry for no more personals but so much to read and i'm tired. So looking forward to friday when its the easter hols but not looking forward to writing reports over the two weeks. I will have to think about meet up on the 29th as not sure when EC etc will be but will keep it in my thoughts.

Charlotte


----------



## loopskig

cheers beauts. Yes we've agreed detox from Easter & most likely >5x clomid from July. Love to all from phone hence short msg x x x x


----------



## Grace72

Hello there - sorry its been awhile on my side. Been running around a fair bit but have been catching up.

Suzy - wow vit D through eye lids - really? Well will put my sunnies on my head then for awhile .   I have avoided all diet drinks after seeing most of them have aspartane so am with you there. The odd chinese wont be harmful but not on a regular basis i think ie Friday take aways! 

Sturne - best of luck in Greece. Safe journey and hope you get your answers.  

Lexi- i share your horror. We hit a pheasant first thing in the morning. We were the second car to smack into it and it lost its head from the first hit. I nearly vomited in the car and then got all teary and shouted at DH. Not much he could do on the fast lane of the motorway.  Have to say i didnt have poultry for lunch or dinner. Went for crayfish instead! 

AFM - still waiting for my next appointment and hoping my immunes doesnt delay the treatment. I havent done a follow up with my clinic . Just got a copy of my notes . See no point throwing more money at them right now.

dietwise - Trying to increase my veg intake and spent another £££ on vitamins.  Having reflexology as the new alternative to fertility aids before next cycle.  Interestingly she got 6 out of the 7 clients pregnant. One women after 23 years got pregnant NATURALLY. I know. Wish that happened to me. They changed their diet and lifestyle though. It took 6 months . He was on progreen and defied all IVF doctors who said nothing could be done with his poor morphology . So I have mine on that with his juice . He wasnt keen but heck with that success story i am giving it a go. Also started running to loose some of these pounds.... heck i ache all over right now. Used to run for 13 miles and now after 15 mins i nearly passed out.   

Hope everyone else is well here.

Grace x


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi girls, Just a quicky as been soooooo busy over the last few days with work and uni. 
I work within the addiction field and as i have booked next week off, i've had to move all my clients to this week! as well as attend a 2 day intensive workshop at uni arghh, just trying to get every thing done before my break and ET... I need more hours in the day... 

Lexi- Thanks yes thats one of my fur babies  he's the best! I love your dog too, aren't they Great? 
Glad you are getting on ok with your stimms and finding time to relax, when are you in for your next scan? 

Suzy- lol at the panda!!! sooo funny, great info on the book, sounds amazing! Also extra great news on the smear results  

Grace- sounds like your doing all you can, i have started Juicing and its amazing how many vitamins and minerals you can get with a home made juicer - at least you know that its 100% Natural... Stick with the running, its hard at first but as you know it does get easier x

Ruthie, loops, ginger - Lots of love coming your way  

AFM - hospital went well, as i thought we are looking at around friday however I'm back in on thursday to confirm... 
Sorry for no more personals, will catch up on friday 
Hugs xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Sorry it has been such a long time since I have posted.

Grace very impressed with the diet, hope it goes well.  What is progreen?  My dh took menevit which did not increase count but definitely helped with motility.

Lexi what a weekend!  Its horrible running things over.  Hope the stimming is going well, when is your next scan?

Charlotte not long to go now, will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Hope you manage to relax a bit during the easter hols in preparation.

Ruthie don't know if it helped, but my acupuncturist treated me and dh at the same time in the months leading up to treatment, and then focused on me during treatment.  Also, my dh took menovit.  His motility varied, but increased from at the lowest 1% to the highest 17% so something definitely helped.

Ginger, thats rubbish about your job, hope you are feeling better now.  I have had a few problems with my work too, they want me to do long journeys in my 3rd trimester and my boss keeps coming out with 'i managed to work until a few weeks before my due date'.  How is the bump coming along?  When is your due date?  Mine is 14th July.  Are you able to make the meet up?

Sturne thats great news about dh's job.  How are you getting on in Athens?

Suzy its great that your smear was ok.  The book sounds interesting.  I look at books like that, but to be honest am not good at sticking to diets as I'm too much of a comfort eater!  Hope your follow up goes ok.

Jadey hope things are going well and your appointment today goes ok  

ruthie how are things with you now?  Has af made an appearance?  Thinking of you lots  

Heapy I know the feeling, I can barely lift a finger without dh getting in a flap!  somehow he still let me mow the lawn on Saturday though, he only does the jobs he likes!  How much more do you have to do on the house?  We still have to paint the entire hall, stairs landing and nursery, then think about getting carpet so the house is in a right mess.

Mungo its good to hear from you, hope you managed to catch up on some rest over the weekend.  Not long until easter now and a nice long weekend.  What is the antagonist protocol?

Loops, yes we are over half way. I'm 24 weeks now which is a huge relief as if i go into premature labour there is a (very small) chance that the baby could survive.  I can feel the baby a lot now too which is reassuring.  We are choosing a name and a back up name for each sex (we don't know if its a boy or girl, or have any 'feelings' either way) incase our first choice does not suit.  Launcelot, LOL!  At least he can say its a family tradition and I bet he's glad its not his first name!! Although dh's middle name is Ianto, which is really hard to pronounce, I was in fits of giggles at our wedding rehersal and very nearly laughed on the day!  Loving your clomid plan, will keep all of my fingers and toes crossed that it will work for you.

AFM I'm doing well, off to Bruges on Friday and not in work again until the Tues after Easter so looking forward to a lovely long break.  THe only downside is that I have finally succumbed to a uti, but on antibiotics now so should improve soon.  To be honest I think i've done pretty well not getting one till now.

Hi to 10fingers, baby and anyone I've missed

Whirl xx


----------



## sturne

Whirl have fun in Bruges!!
How is everyone?

Just a quick one from me to let you know how I got on. Well what can I say, I am so pleased that we decided to go to Athens. Penny was amazing, so lovely. It turns out I have tested positive for hidden C. So basically my dh and I are taking antibiotics for a month. This has contributed to his poor sperm quality.   but it is positive that this can hopefully be improved    so how comes they didn't pick this up in uk? That's what I don't understand. She did the Aquascan which didn't hurt at all and said everything looks perfect in my baby room and that I could quite happily carry twins    so hence no need for me to have a hystoscopy. We told her we want to cycle with her ASAP, so have bought home all the meds and plan to start on day one of my next af. I will be doing short protocol, not long like the last two goes, and different drugs than before. If anyone is in any doubt where to cycle next I seriously can't recommend serum enough. I know I have a long way to go yet before I get my BFP but it makes me doubt that the last two goes in uk were a complete waste of time. Penny spent about 1 1/2 hrs with us discussing everything,giving us different options, different tests we could do, and simply explaining to my dh better than I could in simple terms the process of Ivf. Oh yes - just remembered that I have to have intralipids as well because I am prone to cold sores and she thinks I old have nk cells. So all in all we feel that it was a successful trip. 
Sorry no personals today, I haven't forgotten you and as always am running out of time as I need to do some housework. Bye for now.xxx


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies.

lexi how has this week gone? have you got your def date for ec?

whirl  have fun in bruges you would think work would be more sympathetic i rang up sick and was told by my manager you what that means i have got to work this weekend now i do have a social life outside work you know!!!! can you believe the moo dh says i have to keep my cool but was so close to telling her where to stick her job and social life we obviously got crappy managers hun  

sturne wow athens sounds so positive so pleased for you hun.

love to the rest of you lovely ladies.xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girlies 

Hope your all doing ok and enjoying the wonderful weather!

Whill- Hope you enjoy Bruges 

Sturn- Sounds like you got the answers that you needed, really pleased you feel good about it x

Ruth- Hope your doing ok? x

Lexi- any news on EC, how you getting on with stims? x

Hows everyone else doing? hope your all ok xxx

AFM- Finally i have a day off work   
I thought i would be in this weekend for FET but looks like I'm slow to ovulate this month grrr
Looks like it will be next week now but at least i have some time off work now and as my DP pointed out it will be our easter egg 
 that they survive the thaw


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend, 

Jade - bummer ET isn't going to be this week, however at least you can relax properly over Easter and let your embies snuggle in x

Sturne - so glad it went well for you at Serum, I have read so many fab things about Penny etc. Ohhh that is interesting re cold sores as I am also prone to them lucky me! Like you said at least you now know there maybe a reason for why your prev cycles haven't worked. Good luck with it all. I may end up picking your brains about Serum at some stage xxx

Ginger - work sounds like a pain in the butt for you right now, keep smiling soon enough you'll be on maternity leave xxx

Afm...I had my scan today, was fine I think. My consultant said its too early to say how well its looking (she knows I am a total worrier) but there seems to be lots of follicles growing. I have now become obsessed with my womb lining being too thin, its currently 6mm - I know it needs to be thicker than this for transfer so any info would be appreciated?? EC will either be tues or weds next week. 

I am also on a major downer about this not working, I am very emotional and just feel we (me and dh) are destined for this not to work. I am being a complete cow to DH and just not dealing with this cycle very well. Do you think this is self preservation for if / when it doesn't work? 

Anyway sorry to droan on about myself, hope everyone ok its been quiet on here this week need some happy vibes from the lovely PP's

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi hope you all enjoying your weekend. I have got a horrible cold, feel like crap plus working this weekend    how is everyone? 
Lexi good luck with your ec next week. Sorry not much help ref lining etc but sure you're gonna be just fine. Try to relax Hun (easier said than done I know).
Jade good luck with your fet and yes true - you'll have a little Easter egg on board!!!
Oh talking of eggs - we had our first eggs from our chickens yesterday. I love them so much, they are so cute.  
Ginger - Ahh that's not good news with regards to going sick. Your boss sounds mean!!   
Suzy - how you doing babes? You've been quiet on here lately, is everything ok?

Love to everyone else, feeling sorry for myself so just gonna relax and catch up on tv tonight and have an early night. Hopefully feel bit better tomorrow. Xx


----------



## ginger fairy

just popped on 2 give big hugs and positive vibes and as always lots of love to lexi you will get through this my sweet.xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

PINCH PUNCH FIRST DAY OF THE MONTH...AND NO RETURNS !! (I know I'm a juvenile!!)

Hope everyone is doing OK and being    where possible.

Sturne - How are you feeling? Bit better I hope, Zinc every 2 hours reduces a cold by 42 % its worked for me 3 times. Glad to hear your trip went well and seems positive.

Lexi - Big hugs for you, hoping and   this is your turn

Grace - Sounds very positive. Can I ask where you get progreen from please?

Suzy - How are you doing?

AF arrived 8wks 1 day later!! so have books in HSG for this month. Feeling scared about having to put suppository's up me bottom! Its a physiological thing, as I have had nurses doing that for 10+ years for my bowel condition but I think its the doing it myself,   I know! 

What is happening re meeting end of April? I need to think about whether to book a place to stay, trains etc..

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hello
sorry i've been a bit AWOL. things have been crazy busy for us recently and my parents were also here this weekend. i hope i can come on later and do a proper post but just incase it's not until tomorrow i wanted to say

lexi - hun!!!!! you've got to focus on your many follicles and not worry. my lining was quite thin on my first scan too but then it grew and grew and grew. I had my microwave duck on my tummy for about 4 hours every night and then i took it to bed too. i also occasionally used it during the day. She did comment that my womb lining was thicker and the only thing i did differently was the duck!!! But don't fret. do you mean tue/wed this coming week? so if it is then maybe go all out keeping your tummy warm? if it is this week - eek!!!        

ok be back later or tomorrow - i hope


love 2 all
suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one from me, had another scan today and ec will be on Wednesday, womb lining is 11.5 today and seems to have lots of follicles on each ovary. My aim is to get good quality eggs rather than quantity as hoping and parting we get to blast stage. 

Thanks for all positive messages, will do personals later xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- thats great news! it just goes to show how much difference a few days can make  
My lining was only 6 on friday but just hoping it's thicken like yours, by tomorrow  
Please try and relax, you are doing everything you possibly can, its just out of our hands as to if it works or not,
Easy for me to say i know
Sending you some     
Think positive babe...
 it will be our time  
Hugs xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello Ladies!

Hope you're all well xx

Heapy - hope you've finally got the bathroom sorted and have got DP to help you give it a good old clean! I think you're right about the universe thing, its so true - I am slowly coming to the conclusion that what will be will be in this life - my current mantra is 'I have everything I need right now' - money will come when money is needed, baby will come if and when its meant to x

Lexi my love - so sorry I feel I have neglected you, I hope you are ok and feeling more positive?  Sounds like everythings coming along nicely now for you, stay positive honey, will be sending you lots and lots of   for Weds and beyond and really hope you get to blast my dear xx Yes I do feel relieved now parents know, I didn't realise it, but it was a lot of pressure really. x  Sorry to hear you had some dead animal trauma to deal with my dear - not nice!  Think of it of them making way for the new life you are about to create  

Ruthie - glad AF has arrived (well, you know what I mean) - are you on half term now? xx  Yes we're still on for the meet on the Sunday (well I am anyway!) - think its time we did an official count! x

Jadey - glad the spreadsheet helped  Good luck for tomorrow, I love the idea of the Easter Egg! sending you lots of   too xx

Suzy - sorry hun I haven't been around much I think I have a few messages to catch up on!  I still haven't ordered the extra zita vits but am going to look tonight - we still have a few weeks worth left so I think I'll just order a few more and some DHA for me this month and the rest next month.  The book stuff sounds very interesting - I would like to see your notes if you have them  interesting point re: the darkness thing in bedroom I guess that correlates with the sleeping tablets theory of George.  I'm going to try and get some blinds sorted for the bedroom this month as its far too bright in there at the moment and it doesn't help on the days when I don't have to get up at 5.15am! Hope you've enjoyed your weekend with your folks? x

Sturne - great news on DP's pay rise and sounds like Athens was all very postive - great news  Think of all that hatching that will be around you with your chickens! I am sure it will rub off on you come your cycle  

Ginger - thanks for your lovely message, you are a sweetheart  sorry work is so pants for you xx

Charlotte - sending you lots of   for your cycle, hope you can make the meet xx

Grace - wow that's a great success story with the man on progreens I thought it was just good for me with egg quality - I have mentioned DP having it but he thinks he is doing enough - maybe might convince him to have it a couple of times a week as a compromise!  Sounds like you're getting nice and prepared - reflexology sounds great, I'm had it and really enjoyed it but I think I will stick to acupuncture again for this one with maybe the odd bit of reflex as its so relaxing xx

Whirl - hope you're enjpying Bruges as we speak you lucky thing! Hope the antibiotics do the trick xx

Hey loops - are you lurking or a busy bee?  Will be lovely to see you in only a few weeks  

AFM - another manic week, tho I did get to work from home Thurs and Fri which helped.  I now have a full team so am hoping the balance can be restored a bit, but absolutely loving work and its been a great distraction from all things fertility.  Counselling is still really helping in so many ways.  I now really realise that the universe will bring a baby if its meant to be - if everything is in flow and the right conditions are there, it will happen - if they are not, then it won't! I know its a philosophical way of looking at it, but its got to be true.  I know I need to focus on me and DP having a happy and healthy relationship and me being happy and healthy above everything else - I actually now believe it didn't work last time because it just wasnt right.  I wasn't in the right place - there was too much stress and crap going on.  This time I'm going to get myself and my world calmer (remind me of that in July!).  Then we will see what happens.  Looking forward to a 3 day week this week and a bit of R&R.  Sending sprinkles of calmness to you all   and of course lots and lots of love and   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Just a quick one as on my phone, 
Just left the hospital after my scan and they think I have fluid in my tube
Not a happy bunny all that hope for ET and now it probably won't happen 
This is so hard, one thing after another xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade, that is a total nightmare........did they not see this on your previous scans? what have they suggested you do about your tube? 
Oh honey, its so crap and yes it does feel like its one thing after another. Hope you get some answers soon, if the fluid is leaking then it will just cause you problems so it is better they have found this problem out now rather than after your precious embies have been transferred. Big  xxxx

be back later to do personals x


----------



## Heapy0175

Just a quick pop on for Jadey- I can imagine how frustrating that is for you but Lexi is right in what she says. My consultant was worried if I would get this as my tubes are very badly damaged. They gave me a really big talk on how the fluid can affect the whole process so it is good they have noticed now as it would be a tragedy if you used good eggies and the fluid ruined it all. Is there anything you can do?  Really hope they think it is insignificant enough and they go ahead but only if that means you have a really good chance it will work.  Everything crossed for you     xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello everyone

Havent been here for a few days. Been vomitting all weekend, was hoping it was morning sickness but nope its food poisioning ! urgh feel so ropey.   

A couple of you asked about progreens , I bought mine at Whole Foods, its a superfood and contains spirilina, wheatgrass, lots of other greens. Just a teaspoon in your juice is all you need. With water it takes like pond water so wouldnt recommend it. 

Have to run to the bathroom again. Will catch up soon!

Grace x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

A quick AFM post, as I have my baseline tomorrow morning at last! And hopefully will be starting Stimms on Weds. I feel like I have been D/R for ages and can't wait to get on to the next stage....

Lexi - Wishing you all the best for your EC this week. 

Anyway better get on, work is manic as usual....

Ali


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks Lexi- they haven't seen this in my previous scans which is strange, maybe its only just happened 
I have been awake most of the night worrying...
I'm leaving soon to go back and double check that it is fluid
Hope it's not as i know i will then have to wait for an operation which could take forever..... 
Plus that will make IVF the only possible way for future pregnancy, which i already know but just makes things more final.
Anyway what will be will be i suppose  

how you feeling now lexi, is your EC tomorrow? not long to go now  

Heapy- Thank you lovely, don't think there's anything i can do about it, i  just   that it is not fluid and that its gone today  
Thanks for your kind words and hope your feeling ok  xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey- I know what you mean. They told me 11 years ago that my tubes were completely blocked and deformed too because of the damage but I guess I always thought ' well you never know' because one might slip through. When they talked about removing both prior to this treatment I was worried because of the same reason you mention- ivf was then deffo the only option (even though medically I already knew that). I think it is the sychological element that really stings as then you really are putting your faith in only medical science and cant expect a little miracle to happen.  What I find hard to believe is that no one has created synthetic Fallopian tubes that can be resituated in place of removed ones - but then I guess scar tissue from a graft would probably cause problems then anyway. Good luck for today, stay positive and keep that mind open- happy and healthy thoughts! Tell that body you trust it to do its best and will not be defeated.   for you xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali- good luck for the baseline today. Are you with Oxford? That's where I was and I noticed that I seemed to DR longer than most ladies.  Think I turned out to be three and half weeks before they kicked the stimms in. Good luck for today x


----------



## Heapy0175

Be on later to do some more personals as off work I'll- again! Thanks to every bugger who keeps coming into work sick!

Have a good day ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade, good luck for today, hoping and praying it isn't fluid from your tubes. I totally understand your feelings about your tubes, I had both of mine removed in December. My last ivf failed and I am sure that was due to the fluid preventing implantation. However it took for that to happen for me to be ready to make that decision to have the op. 

Anyway I hope it doesn't come to that but if isnt great news today then I had the op on the 30th December and 3 months on I am doing ivf again so the wait isn't too long. Thinking of you xxxxxxx

Ali, good luck for scan today hope you can start stimming ASAP. Xx

Hi to everyone else, in for ec tomorrow so will try and do personals tonight. Got my mum staying so got double the pressure to stay off the internet! Xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts,
Just a quickie from me to wish you all the best for this week. good luck today Ali & Jadey xx

Lexi darling, I know you say you haven't been feeling super positive this time but now's the time to crank it up! Can't wait to hear that you have teeny one snuggled in and holding on tight to you.

Happy thoughts all round.
We're off tomorrow early for wedding and round the UK trip incorporating Hemel Hempsted, Bournemouth, Chesham, Eltham, Orpington, Leicdester.

Much love  xxx xx


----------



## suzymc

Argh!!!!! i still can't do a proper post. where is all my time going? i've been running around all day like a mental loon. I'm just popping in to apologise and i promise a huge reply really really soon
*Jadeyjade* - aw hun  so sorry to hear your news. will do a proper reply soon i PROMISE!!! 
*lexi * - massive massive good luck for your EC tomorrow hun. i'll send you loads of these over the channel    xxxxxx

i saw my consultant today so i have LOADS to tell you all. I have an operation booked for May and my 3rd IVF booked for end of June. I am desperately trying to order everything in as my 3 month window is a bit messed up and the Zita West site is down 

anyways i really need to sit back with my legs up.
Catch you all soon. Thinking of you all loads and i can't wait to get a chance to catch up properly

love 2 all xxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Good luck for tomorrow lexi, will be thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Good luck for tomorrow Lexi my love    xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jadeyjade

Just wanted to wish lexi good luck for tomorrow, 
 for lots of top quality eggs, will be thinking of you xxx 

Thanks for your kind words lexi, Heapy and suzi
I got it confirmed today so have chose to abandon the cycle  
Catch up tomorrow with you all 
Hugs xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Lexi - good luck for your ec.   

Jadeyjade - so sorry Hun, life is just not fair sometimes. Sending you a big    

Suzy - look forward to hearing what your consultant had to say. June is not that long away.

Loops - enjoy the wedding.

Night night xxx


----------



## Grace72

*Lexi * just dropping in to wish you all the luck tomorrow     -

suzy hon - wow good news on consultation. Hope it all went well.

I got some news from another FF here and she took 600mg of CoQ10 for 3 months so will be increasing my dose i think.

Hope everyone is ok here . AFM on the road to recovery and finally managing to eat something. Great on the weight loss albeit just fluids 

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey- MASSIVE **** bummer ness to your news! Couldn't think of a more appropriate way to encapsulate it. Bloody tubes and their problems but I guess having the optimum environment is the very, most important thing.  You did so well to get frosties so you want them to have the best chance.  None of mine were even good enough quality to freeze and yet we had the good outcome so yours must be great eggies!  When have they said they can look to start things again?  

Suzy- very excited to hear your latest update! Know what you mean about being too busy to post 

Loops- that sounds like the longest road trip ever. Have fun lady! We have our wedding season started this year pretty soon.  Think we have five in total.

Lexi- hope those Easter eggies have been, or are about to be, nicely extracted and you are feeling good

Grace - glad you are on the road to recovery

Afm- still at home. Midwife diagnosed very low blood pressure which is why I feel so tired and like I am going to pass out.  Woke up at 4.30am today feeling like I am permanently sat on Waltzers so I think I may have ear infection/ virus too.  Sore throat and headache too so off to docs to see if he needs to give me anything so I can get back to work and function like a human being.  Fed up of looking like a sick note!


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- Thinking of you today, hope your feeling OK after EC, lots of rest xx

Grace- Glad your feeling a little better today    xx

Suzi- Hope you got some good news from your consultant, can't wait to hear all about it, sounds like you have a plan   xx

Loops- Hope you have a good tour   and that the whether picks up for you xx

Ali- i know what you mean about DR for ages, Hope you are given the go ahead to begin stimms   xx

Sturn- Thanks hun   xx

10f&T- Hope you have a nice break form work for your R&R xx

Everyone else  

Heapy- Thanks for taking the time to share all your thoughts with me, you totally understand and you are proof that things work out   but your also spot on with the massive bummer, made me smile   I am coming round to the idea that at least it's been found now and not after i use my good frosties.. as for starting again, they were quite happy for me to continue with this cycle which was quite frustrating   but I'm off to the doctors today to get a referral for the operation so will know more then.
I am also going back for another scan after this cycle to have another look and see if the fluid is still there, however i have decided that even if it's not, i am still having the operation, like you say sometimes better out than in. 
I must say tho that since they told me about the fluid i have felt like i have an infection, with blotting and other signs that are probably TMI, maybe its just in my mind   
sorry to hear your not feeling well hope the doctor sorts you out today   try and rest if possible, lots of vitamin C xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Lexi - Hope everything is ok, thinking about you today...
Jade - sorry to hear your news   

AFM had my baseline yesterday and this time it was a scan rather than bloods. My lining was 5.5 (had to be under 6) and there was no cysts so starting my stimms this evening, yippee. I am back next Weds 11th for a progress scan and bloods. I felt really ill when I woke yesterday with a migraine and feeling sick and somehow managed to get to my appointment but they were running half hour late, so when I got home went straight to bed and stayed there all day, but obviously needed it and feel loads better today... 

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Lexi2011

Hey ladies,  thanks for all the lovely good luck messgs. I got 13 eggs so hoping they are doing their thing in the lab as I type. 

Will do personals later on but quickie for Jade, gutted for you to have this cycle abandoned but you have definitely made the right decision re tubes. I haven't regretted my decision once, hope you can get a quick referral to get things sorted x

Yey to alig re Simms 

Update you all tomorrow as feeling pretty whacked xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali- great news on starting stimms!

Lexi- 13 eggs is fab.  I can just imagine the lab playing them 'let's get it on' by Marvin Gaye.  Now the exciting growing time hey


----------



## suzymc

lexi - woop woop! 13 eggs. that's my lucky number so especially for you i'm passing on all my luck on to make sure they get extra 'specially busy 

alig - gr8 news you start stimming tonight       

jadey - aw hun! gutted for you.        so what's the next step? 

PROMISE to do proper personals on Saturday - that is a 100% promise!!!!

love you all
Suzy xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

well done Lexi! 13 is amazing and surely a good sign being such a lucky number n'all  You rest up now and take it easy - I love the thought of then getting jiggy to the sound of Marvin Gaye!  

Jadey - so sorry to hear your news hun, but I think you've made the right decision hun - hope you can get some answers and a way forward very soon

Ali - good news on the stims

Love to everyone x


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- well done you!!! 13 is great   hope they are all fertilising as we speak   
It's just none stop worry but you are over half way through now   for the best news possible, enjoy your night off the drugs xx 

Thanks to everyone, it's lovely to have the support and reassurance that I'm doing the right thing     xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello pumpkins,

I have had to scroll back a few pages to catch up with what is going on.

Can’t believe how quickly the weather turned, it’s a little chilly here in Dorset today.

Lexi – congratulations on the 13 eggs. Hope you get good news tomorrow.    

Ruthie – glad AF finally arrived.

Heapy – sorry you have been poorly.  

Grace – sorry you have not been well either.  

Jadeyjade – sorry your cycle has been cancelled. It must be sooo hard to get so close and then not reach the end. But as others have said atleast they have noticed it now before you had any embies put back.  

Alig1972 – good news on the baseline scan and glad you are starting stimms.

Hello to 10F&10T and Suzy and anyone else I have missed  

Ladies I wanted to ask your advice – my parents have always knows about our IVF cycles and I have always kept her updated on progress etc. This time I have been wondering about keeping it quiet, I’m feeling it could be less pressure as it’s the fourth cycle and we are pinning our hopes on this one but then not sure I could lie to her? What do you think?

Have been spending the past two days writing reports, they are such a drag   Looking forward to a shopping day with my mum tomorrow and then DH is off so probably won't get anymore school work done till next tuesday.

Charlotte x


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie to say congrats to lexi -13 is great. Hope you hear good news tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte- I would do what feels best for you.  It doesn't hurt to keep it your secret and to be honest if you were doing it the other way you wouldn't feel the need to update them on the activities you were doing to get pregnant ( well I know I am not that liberal with my folks).  It's not lying to people and if you feel less pressure then maybe that will keeps things at maximum positivity for you too.  You can always change your mind at any time in the cycle anyway


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

So just had the call, only 5 fertilised which is a pretty crap fertilisation rate   I know it's quality over quantity so just got to hope the 5 we've got are good ones! 

So we are going in for transfer on Saturday, they have agreed to put 2 back. 

Feel a bit flat as really wanted to get to blast, always thought my probs would be my tubes but think my eggs are rubbish. 

Hope everyone's ok? Any nice plans for Easter? Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi- I only had 6 from 15 fertilise, three made it to blast.  one was a 4bb ( which is not the best grade) and another one was ok but not as good and the third was not great.  They gave us the option to put in the two best but I went for just the 4bb and that is who is now kicking away in my stomach as I type.  They grew the other two to see if they could freeze but they were just not good enough and didn't make it.  
The one that made it was always the front runner so I think that the best two you have will be a great chance.  The thing with the stimulation phase is it can produce many eggs that are just not mature enough so I think 5 is amazing - well done you!  I have rubbed my lucky bump all over the iPad screen to send you good luck vibes.  Be positive and now focus on how lovely, spongy and welcoming that womb is.  Get ready for some nurturing and growing in that bun oven.

As for Easter plans - um lying on the sofa nurturing my ever ongoing illness.  Sky movies and ice cream here I come x


----------



## Grace72

Lexi - all the luck in the world for Saturday. I went for 2 as well on ET after debating over numbers. Its the way to go. Remember no smelly shower gels or deodrant on ET . I even banned DH on it and hid them in the morning as its automatic for him to reach for his Lynx after a bath  

Have a lovely Easter everyone. 

Catch up with personals after.

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

Lexi - i second exactly what Heapy said. You have 5 and those 5 will be the strongest. It's too soon to worry hun. Stay positive and i wish you all the best for your ET on Saturday. good news on getting 2 put back in   big hugs and catch up with you properly soon
much love xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey Lexi - 5 is fan news Hun! You've got spares to play with there Hun, I'd love to be in your position come July. Keep thinking those positive pumpkin thoughts and I wish you all the luck in the world for Saturday when you'll have your embies on board snuggling in nice and comfy. Lots and lots of love xx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Lexi*- Please don't be down, 5 is Great! 
Remember it only takes one... And it's not always the best quality one needed... 
I had a grade*, 5day hatching blasto... and it wasn't meant to be! 
However I'm pretty hopeful about my other grades b+c... 

I agree with *Heapy*- it only takes* one* and it's not the grade/day...
My friend just had her first round of ivf and out of 15 eggs, they only had *one* that fertilised, she was deviated and so was i........

IT WORKED  xxxx

Positive energy for you    think it believe it, live it.... xxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

lexi hey hun dont be disheartened i only got 2 that fertilized and only 1 that could get put back in. i was devestated and you told me it only takes 1 so i guess im returning the favor here       i will get my glue out ready for tomorrow my sweet. for now you try to take it easy and rest up.xx

every1 else hi i hope you are all felling well.xxx

much love.xx


----------



## sturne

Lexi - I agree with the other girls. Please don't be too disheartened Hun. Tomorrow you will be PUPO. Good luck.xxx

Happy Easter everyone xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - That is great news!!!

Ruth x x


----------



## Annawb37

Lexi - wishing you all the best for tomorrow, I only got 5 eggs last time and only 4 fertilised but I still ended up with two top grade out of the 4 so please don't stress. Xx

Pumpkins I'm leaving FF for the foreseeable future, hubby and I have had the most horrible 18mths and ivf was only a small part of the hideousness. We have cancelled our next tx as we're not sure what we want to do. We are taking a break completely from all things ivf and will use this time to decide what to do. 

I wish you all the very best of luck, some people have my email address so please let me know how you'd getting on, I still want to know outcomes of tx i just can't read about treatment every day. If anyone else wants me email address drop me a pm. 

Good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Anna - I totally understand the need for time out, I am hear if you ever want a chat or anything. Hope you get all the time you need 

Is the meet still going ahead? Have looked at train times, what station is the nearest one to where we are meeting? Can I walk from the station to venue?

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

Helllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo y'all
I'm baaacccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk

Crazy mad busy time is all over (for now) and now it's time for my mammoth catch up 

*lexi* - any news hun? barely stopped thinking about you all day    i hope you like Maggie again now and that your relaxation CD is still helping and we have a PUPO to celebrate 

*sturne* - snack recipe share coming up at bottom of this message and i'm nearly typed up with all my notes from the books i bought so i'll share them as soon as they're done. i had to put it on hold for a week or so as i've been sooooooo busy. the baking recipes don't take too long to do. gr8 news on DH's salary increase  glad athens went well. what's hidden C? am i being dense? interesting about her thinking about NK cells from your cold sores. eek! to you starting soon to. it's going to be a busy few months for us pumpkins and i can feel lots more pumpkins in the pumpkin patch are coming our way 

*ginger fairy* - AKA Lurker (lol) aw thanks for your sweet message for us all. loving the sound of your evening ritual and your tube of super glue. it certainly worked 4 u hun    to your work, that proper sucks...

*ruth* - hey you  oh yes, proper busy. IVF and life wise..... it's all go go go. it's nice to finally stop!!! Aw i see you've made a decision  i'm with you all the way hun if you need me. summer IVFs are good because of all the natural Vit D that keeps us happy..... Maybe think of a more 'inclusive' vitamin like Zita Wests or Marilyn Glenville? and then just add Bee propolis/royal jelly. i'll mention the meet at the end of this thread. we need to get organised, not long now  loving your new counter. my weightloss is STUCK!! what's HSG hun? oh and your AFs need one of these 

*charlotte* - oh wow! you're starting soon. eek!     keep us updated and remember to 'breathe'.  
basically it's a bit like what didn't my book tell me. lol. it put me off so much, haha! my notes are nearly finished so i will share soon. i've got a pinboard ready to stick all my notes onto next to the fridge. fingers crossed you can make the meet hun. regarding your mum, maybe talk to her about your next IVF and explain that you are trying a new tactic and that you don't really want to talk about it this time with people and that means everyone, i'm sure she'll understand that?

*loops* - woop woop! so how's the detox and organic living going or is that starting tuesday? our fridge has never looked so green. all organic stuff in france comes in green packaging and it all matches. how was the wedding of the year and your road trip?

*grace* - yes Vit D through eyes/eyelids... really  yes no more sunnies for a bit!! ok!!! glad you're off the diet drinks too.... aspartane is in loads of diet stuff and ice-creams too, nasty stuff it is! i'm afraid i'm too scared of chinese food now and so we only eat it at home now with MSG free stuff. i'm obsessed. it keeps DH entertained. YAY you on your veg increase. we're having loads more now too.  i'm waiting for my progreens, i hope it helps. i've just got to figure out how to get it into DH's food as i'll happily add it to my apple juice. reflexology woman sounds fab. WOW! 600mg of Q10, did she get pregnant though? there's 75% off one of the Q10 vits at H&B at the moment. i think 600mg has to be taken in powder form though? or am i wrong?

*jadeyjade* - how you bearing up hun? so sorry this month wasn't the right one for you, any news on when the op will be?........i think perhaps better out than in is a good philosophy too. then there's no worries etc..... you do sound exactly like me!!! we needed more hours in the day too. i felt like i was running around like a headless chicken at times. trying to fit in healthy home cooked meals was a time eater but worth it i hope. glad you like my panda story. will share book info soon  i thought i knew everything, seems i was wrong!

*whirl* - i've also now read your book that you recommended too  it's also very interesting and good in the sense that it took a different perspective to the other book i got. i was fascinated about the whole hot/cold/warm/blood thing and foods for different parts of the cycle. i shall also be following lots of her philosophies too. DH is really embracing this all too, he even had salad for lunch today. i nearly passed out with shock! I hope you're having a lovely time in Bruges. i hope it wasn't too exhausting with the little one. i saw your post to loops, it made me smile  but what's a UTI hun?

ok i've still got 4 more pages to read, lol......

*10fingers* - yes you do have a few messages to catch up on but i forgive you....... are you having lots of IVF time out? i suppose my mad couple of weeks have given me some time off but it's THAT time of the month again and my LH STILL isn't peaking again. grrrr... i ordered my boost vits and will be on them as soon as they turn up. i can't work out my dates but i either start stimming 3rd week june or 2nd week july.... fingers crossed for July, i may make excuses for June and persuade her into July. Book notes coming v v soon  finishing them off after this mammoth post. the whole sleeping in a dark room sounds very very important. i didn't make notes about it but i'll add a section especially for you as there's a whole bit about the full moon etc. weekend w/ my folks was lovely thx hun. i hope you're having a lovely easter weekend with DP. Fantastic news you now have a full team. has it helped the work load? What you said about being in the right place, i agree with that and you will achieve it next time because you're at the right clinic for you

*alig* - how's the stimming going? when's your first scan?   

*heapy* - oh blimey! now i love waltzers but i wouldn't want to feel like i'm permanently on one. how are you doing today? better i hope!! the fact you, whirl and ginger are all pregnant keeps me going, you give me hope. my eggs may be ****e but we can still do this!!

*anna* - i hope you got my email AND text...... 

*mungoadams* - thinking of you hunny, i hope all is going well with your tx

*baby777* - i still live in hope you'll be back with us one day soon. i hope things have improved hun

OK that's me caught up  woop woop so next on the agenda is 
THE MEET UP - Is there anyone who knows MK and can recommend where we can eat? sit and chat? i was thinking about perhaps all heading into the center or if there's a park and ride we can start there and make our way in and have a meal in town and then perhaps wander round the shops or find a nice cafe bar or whatever to sit in and chat for the afternoon? can anyone recommend anywhere and if so can we get numbers together so we can book a table? is that ok with everyone? we need an easy landmark to meet at  i can't wait........

*AFM* - So work has been mental busy and we've JUST yesterday had a viewing. DH and i have been rowing pretty much all week which hasn't been good at all. I think it's the stress of everything we've had to do as we've been great since yesterday. he's been a stubborn idiot and i've really hated him at times. He has however been fab with the whole healthy eating thing and hasn't moaned once about all the organic produce i've bought. TBH it doesn't seem to make our shop anymore expensive. it feels great to just put loads of fruit and veg on the conveyor belt. we are having the odd treat still though but that's essential. today i made hot cross buns (all organic of course) and they're loads better than my friends that i had yesterday (hahaha!!!!)

Consultant stuff - I was in there for a whole HOUR. i was only booked in for 15mins. You should have seen the looks i got from the other women when i left. "If looks could kill". Needless to say i didn't say Au Revoir to them all and scooted out quickly. But i was very grateful of the time my doc took with me and she was so friendly and well sort of helpful. She was avoiding the whole embryo issue thing for a bit and played it down but the more she realised how much i knew the more she started saying that yes we had low quality embryos and was quite insistent that there's no tests that can be done and no way of improving their quality. well hmph! to her! bl**dy french. I am so going to prove her wrong! She was very disappointed with our level of care from the biologists and the dropping of the cathetar and has made lots of notes to approach them about stuff. Next time we're going with the same protocol and drug level and she says she still stands by wanting me to have a 5 day transfer. So hopefully i'm having a double transfer with one put back in on day 3 and TWO MORE on day 5!!! THREE - eek! She said we may possibly have ICSI this time but she'd rather us not as she thinks DH's sperm is normal and it's not needed. I don't know how it can be normal after she said about a year ago that 'he' may be the problem. 
So anyway she also wants me to have this final fibroid operation so i'm booked in for the 7th may. SO i'll have to pre-make a load of healthy food for us cuz normal ops leave me not able to do stuff for 3 weeks!!! i can't have M cooking cr*p for 3 weeks. Then my 3rd IVF will be in June. I think she's thinking 3rd week of June but i'm more hoping 2nd week of July. She's worried that what she does to correct me may comeback before she gets a chance to do 2 more IVFs. I think with all this new healthy eating and all the fibroid reducing stuff i'm eating i'll be a lot better from now on but i guess i should go with what she wants.....

So i came home and bought all the final bits and bobs that i was missing - ZW boost vits, pro greens powder etc and my progreens powder arrived today and the flippin postwoman didn't knock or beeb and just left a note for my parcel so now i can't pick it up until tuesday! so that's more days without my progreens. she just assumed we weren't in because our car wasn't there.... grrrrr! oh well......

i am nearly finished with my 'book notes' so hopefully i can share everything with you all tomorrow.

also one of my cousins recently qualified as a nutritionist. she gave me this great super food 'snack' recipe that i just had to share with you all as her words not mine ' it's full of fertility boosting goodness ' i have nearly all the ingredients, i just need to get the cocoa butter in and then hopefully i'll make some v soon

recipe 1 - they are called 'bliss balls' as they also make you very happy (apparently) so you want equal parts (by volume, not weight) of seeds or nuts (so you could include hemp seeds, sunflower, pumpkin, flax seeds, brazil nuts, cashew nuts, almonds) and dried fruit (any combination of raisins, dates, unsulphured apricots, goji berries, mulberries) chopped up in the blender, and then enough raw chocolate to make it all stick together and taste nice. Raw chocolate is just equal parts of raw cocoa butter (melted in a bain marie, keep below 42 degrees C) and cocoa powder mixed with something sweet (coconut sugar, agave syrup, maple syrup, or honey are all good alternatives to refined sugar). The benefit of using raw chocolate is that it contains therapeutic levels of magnesium and high levels of pretty much everything else you can think of, full of vitamins, minerals and anti-oxidants! And if it's not heated above 40/50 degrees all the mood boosting compounds are still there so it makes you sooooo happy! Anyway you add that mix into the nut and fruit mixture. You can also add superfoods like maca, ashwagandha or purple corn. Maca is amazing, it's an adaptogenic so it adapts to whatever's going on in your body at the time, very good for energy levels, athletic performance, in times of stress, and Maca is especially well known for helping with hormones and libido. I keep going off tangent here....you take your mixture and roll it into a ball in your hands and then roll it in dessicated coconut to stop it being sticky. Sorry I don't have any exact quantities, I think last time I made them I used 2 cup fulls of fruit and 2 cup fulls of seeds, about 2 tablespoons of maca, and choc mix that was 50g cacao butter, 50g cacao powder and a big squirt of agave syrup! You need more agave if you use maca because it's bitter. That made about 20 fairly large (a bit bigger than a ferrero rocher!) bliss balls

recipe 2 (one of my net found recipes) - if you want to keep your 'snacks' but keep them healthy then i made these recently and they are lovely and light and yummy
(american recipe that needs converting, the nutrition facts seem wrong so ignore them) 
http://www.food.com/recipe/low-fat-carrot-cake-muffins-that-dont-taste-low-fat-181385

recipe 3 (another one of my net found recipes) - again another snack recipe but these are full of so much great stuff for us (i made 12 instead of 6 large & again is american so needs converting, google for weight equivalents, i also added a tbsp of maca powder, it's my new best friend)
http://themuffinmyth.com/2010/07/13/banana-spelt-weekend-muffins/

i've come up with a few healthy meals too but i need to 'concentrate' to get them down so i'll share another time. DH currently is watching tombstone and all the gunshots is playing havoc with my concentration.

It's our TTC time again and it's our ONLY chance before our next IVF so we've been all out trying for about 5 days now and yet again i've not had a LH surge. So disappointing, i haven't the heart to tell DH. It usually detects low levels of LH just before ovulation which shows as 2 bars for 1 day and then 3 bars for 2 days followed by 2 bars again for 1 day. It's now day 15 and it's been 2 bars for 3 days now and no sign at all of a peak!
oh and DH and i have JUST had another row. the peace is over. he thinks i had an attitude in the way i passed him a bag. OMG help me! he's totally lost the plot. i really despise him right now and that's not good  he thinks everything is an attitude and he is so wrong that it drives me to argue back at him over the most inane things. he's really not a very nice person right now, we didn't even manage 24 hours before he lost the plot yet again!!!! so sad and disappointing. he's now walking around with a right face on him. he expects me to drop everything for him and then when i ask him to do something he just refuses or has to do something else for an eternity. i had to move a fridge out by myself the other day cuz he couldn't be arsed to change his towel for a pair of trousers. i'd have gone and got changed for him. it drives me mad that he won't ever do that the other way round yet expects me to move heaven and hell for him at the drop of a hat. i just can't do a thing right at all......... 

so i think that's everything for now. catch you all soon and have a lovely Easter Weekend ( i bet this has taken up a whole FF page, haha!)
Much love Suzy xxxx
/links


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

So I now have 2 good quality embies on board, hoping they are snuggling in as I type. All 5 were still going strong this morning, with 3 being the front runners so we were offered the option of going to blast but our consultant said they were better off going back in today to their natural environment. 

My otd is the 23rd april....which I am fine about, I am going to enjoy being in ignorant bliss for a while not knowing if this has worked one way or another. 

I think this whole week has totally taken it out of me as have slept all afternoon and feel completely whacked out so I promise to log back on and do personals tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your fantastic support, it helps so much to know people who really understand are there for me. 

Happy Easter pumpkins, much love to all xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi -      - YAY you're PUPO. That's fab news and so great that they've been doing so well too. You rest up now lovely. It's always best to trust your consultant, they know best  & enjoy your ignorant bliss hun, the relaxation will help with that. 
I was so much 'calmer' 2nd time around and i'm sure the CD was to thank for that (that and not endlessly posting on FF/googling lol)
Take care of yourself now xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Lexi congratulations on being pupo! Sorry I wasn't around last week when you were worrying, but 2 healthy embies on board is great. Take it easy and have lots of rest, make sure you sit with your feet up for at least half an hour between 3pm and 7pm each day if you can. Will be thinking of you over the next few weeks  

suzy - glad you liked the book, some of the recipies are nice and she does inject some much needed humour into it with the raspberry jelly! (which is also very nice!). a uti is a water infection - luckily its all gone now and I'm feeling much better. Really sorry you are having arguements with dh, sometimes these things go in phases and all the stress of ttc can make it a million times worse. Really hope things calm down a bit soon and you are both able to relax a bit more. Its great that he is embracing the healthy eating though - maybe it will take a few weeks of grumpiness for him to adjust if he was eating badly before? I know i was hell to live with when I gave up caffiene. At least you got a few answers from the consultant - and with all the healthy eating you and dh are doing it should increase the quality of your embryos. 

I am definitely coming to the meetup, food and then chatting sounds good. Think bowling is a bit beyond me this time! I have never been to Milton Keynes but looked on yell.com and they have all the usual chains, nandos, zizzi, ask, frankie and bennys etc. I'm guessing we need to pick somewhere that will do healthy choices for all of you who are on healthy eating regiemes? It looks like there is a park and ride as well http://www.milton-keynes.gov.uk/transport/displayarticle.asp?id=75175

Anna don't worry about leaving you need to do what is best for you, hope you and dh manage to sort things out and take time for each other 

Charlotte you need to do what is right for you, and as someone else said you can always talk part way through. We have decided that next time we would not tell my parents, for the simple reason that they told the entire world that we were having treatment, including my brother who then made nasty comments about it, when we did not want people to know. However, i would probably tell a few people including maybe a really close friend so at least I could moan to a few people. As this is your first time using ds, why dont you try and look at this as number one again? With the benefit that you have used all the drugs etc before so the consultants know the best way to get you to respond and produce lots of eggs. Psycologically it might help to releive a bit of pressure (although thats easier said than done as i was super stressed at my number on attempt!)

Ali how is the stimming going? Hope your scan goes well wednesday.  

Jadey how are you doing? Really sorry they found the fluid, but pleased you have made up your mind about the op and it might be just what you need. How are things going now? What did the dr say when you went back?

Hi to mungo, 10fingers, baby, loops, sturne, heapy and anyone I've missed, I can't read back to any more posts sorry!

AFM had a lovely time in Bruges, the break was just what i needed, and we are busy painting this weekend. I have my sisters wedding next weekend which will be nice and then finally get to spend some time at home! Looking forward to the meetup.

Whirl x

/links


----------



## Lexi2011

Whirl, ohhhhh thanks for the tip! Why do I need to do that? & why between 3 and 7? Hope you and bump are well xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - i believe that's the time of day your embryo is more likely to implant. correct me if i'm wrong whirl......

whirl - ah i understand now, glad you're all ok now and feeling good again  Maybe it is the lack of sugar that's making DH so grumpy. We always eat reasonably well but now it's 95% goodness. Somethings up though and i hope he'll settle back down soon. we're argument free SO FAR today!! I'm glad you enjoyed Bruges and how exciting that your sister is getting married next weekend meet up well done on your MK research. I think starting point for those with cars at the park and ride is a good plan. The websites say they run every 30mins on a sunday so perhaps we can all try and get there for the same time so we can go into town together and then anyone without a car we can plan a meeting point in MK. I wonder if the bus stop is near the trains station for Ruth?!? Oh yes, bowling is not a good plan!!!! & Yes we need a restaurant with decent grub


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Whoop whoop big yays to our PUPO Lexi  I have good vibes for this one lady  xx

Just a quickie from me re the meet. Suggest we go to the hub in MK if you google it and go to the directory bit on the website it lists the restaurants. Lots of choice from Caribbean to Mexican to fish so why don't we all have a look. No need to use the park and ride there is parking right by it and I'm happy to collect any train spotters if I end up driving

X


----------



## sturne

Hiya. Hope you all enjoying your Easter. Had a nice day today with my dh and parents, went out for a lovely meal at lunchtime to celebrate my mums birthday and our wedding anniversary. 
As for the meet up, I don't know Mk very well at all so happy to meet up wherever you girls suggest....should be coming unless my af decides to arrive early, in which case we will be in Athens but I doubt that very much. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Ok off to bed now,will be back tomorrow for personals I promise.
Night xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- Congrats on being PUPO    

Suzy- welcome back, I've missed you and your wealth of knowledge  Thanks for all the great info as usual 

As for the meet up, i know MK pretty well and the Hub is like a new place with bars and restaurants, but don't know much about it.
There is also a place called Xscape which is the ski dome and that also has places to eat like ASK- Italian, la tasca- Spanish, Mexican, Harvester for chicken and salad.... There are also archades, bowling, Comedy clubs etc... Plenty of parking straight outside in the blue zone which is 80p per hour, you can park a little further out for 30p Ph

Just copied this off their website: 
*PLAY:*
BOWLING, CINEWORLD, CITY LIMITS & COMEDY CLUB, JONGLEURS @ OCEANA, OCEANA ROCK CLIMBING, SNO! ZONE, VIRGIN ACTIVE
*EAT:*
ASK ITALIAN, BELISSIMO, MEXICAN, WEST COAST GRILL, FRANKIE & BENNY'S, HARVESTER, KFC, LA TASCA, MC DONALD'S, MOON UNDER WATER, NANDO'S, PIZZA EXPRESS, REVOLUTION, SHAKE-A-SHAKE, SNO!BAR, SUBWAY, XPRESSO NET

AFM- Having a lovely relaxing easter break, had a lovely meal with DP yesterday. Still in my PJ's now, might stay like this for most of the day- because i can  Hope your all enjoying your breaks too  xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Just looked at The Hub which also looks very nice....

http://www.thehub-miltonkeynes.com/Directory

/links


----------



## jadeyjade

Oh forgot to say, i am also happy to pick up anyone from the station if needed to xx
or there are buses every 10mins into MK which only takes a few mins xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine (not!)

Firstly, huge PUPO congrats again to Lexi - how are you feeling hun? Make sure you rest up and get J to do lots of running around after you 

Secondly, Anna I know you've probably gone now, but I hope you got my PM - you will be missed, but of course I totally understand xxxx

Charlotte - hope you are well? I understand your dilemma, we have only just told our parents so waiting to see if this becomes a stress lifted or a pressure added. I think you do what you feel is right for you in your heart at the time and if based on past experience you think it would make things easier for you, then there is your decision and don't feel bad about it if you do decide to keep shthum x

Heapy - are you feeling any better hun? x

Ruthie - how are you doing? MK is the main station and am sure I or someone can arrange to pick you up from there xx

Suzy - wow, big post! Yes I feel much better for only popping in and out (no offence ladies!) - I am generally spending much less time on the internet - the biggest change being I don't switch my laptop on at all now unless I really need to, just use my phone instead which helps. Still interested in your info once you've typed it up  Aw hun, sorry you've having BMS and vits stresses, I know its hard for you BUT, please try not to worry. My best advice would be ditch the ov tests - I am so much more chilled since I did about it all. I am coinvinced that 'BMS' for us guys is pretty much 'stress sex' - I am mindful of dates etc. but I just go with the flow now - trying to concentrate on my and DP having fun rather than doing it for the sake of it. But anyway it won't matter soon as #3 is going to work and if it happens before then you can laugh and I will be happy to be proven wrong - ha!  Sorry you guys are having a bad time of it at the mo  But glad you had a viewing - any feedback? All good news on the consultant front - hope you can delay it if that feels best for you 

Whirl - glad you enjoyed Bruges hun  xx

Hello to Grace, Loops, Ginger, Jadey, Mungo, Sturne and anyone else I've missed. Baby, if you're lurking we miss you and hope you are doing ok xx

The Meet Up
So we have defos

Me
Suzy
Loops
Whirl
Sturne
Ruthie
Mungo

I'm not sures:
Lexi ?? (post BFP party??!)
Charlotte
Heapy
Ginger

I think Loops, Mungo and I were originally thinking of sharing a car so if that's still the case we could pick up a trainspotter from the station and if we pick a restaurant, we can sat nav it straight there? I don't think the park and ride will be worth the hassle, there is plenty of parking and it shouldnt be busy on a Sunday afternoon.

AFM - Am feeling much calmer and more relaxed about everything - DP and I are getting on better and I think its all down to the counselling. I'm a lot less angry than I was. Yesterday was a big day - mum's 60th and I organised a surprise meal for about 20 of the family which doesn't sound such a big deal, but for me it really really was and again, this wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for the counselling so its all good  Am slowly gearing up for tx #2 but trying to stay chilled about it as much as possible. Both DP and I are on Vitafem and Vitamen plus we're taking one boost each & will up it to 2 at start of next month. Same on the Vital fishy stuff. I'm on progreens and have just ordered my apimist. Generally eating healthy but trying to be relaxed about it. DP is doing really well with it, not much grumbling at all  I've got a few meditation sessions booked in and my first acupuncture with my new lady - a ZW accredited fertility specialist so I've got high hopes she will be able to help. Planning a reflex session later this month too. But, I really need to start exercising - still just talking about it but not finding much time to do anything. Have set myself a deadline of the end of this month to properly get my work life balance sorted and replace the extra work hours with gym time. Have had an email from ZW warning about the Olympics and travel/accomm arrangements and offering to delay tx - no chance! Trying not to worry about it as I have somewhere to stay and that's the main thing  Looking forward to seeing most of you in a couple of weeks  xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh and p.s. - there is something weird going on with my body this month - I seem to have maybe ovulated twice?!  Not doing ov tests but 'other' signs would suggest this is the case.  Was getting the 'signs' from day 14 right through on and off to yesterday (day 19).  Don't ask me why, but I am feeling a little bit optimistic that something is going on in there this month


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - will do a proper post soon but i just wanted to say my book says 70% of women ovulate more than once a month. it's reaallllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy common!!!!!!!! now i've not even blinking ovulated this month at all but i think that's due to producing 12 eggies about 7 weeks ago!!!     still got to tell DH that this month hasn't even produced an egg   and after all our trying too! lol xxxxx p.s. hope you've been having lots of non trying


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Lexi - I have no idea why at this time but it is something my acupuncturist made me do and also is still making me do now, and she was very strict on it during the 2ww and 1st 12 weeks of pregnancy. to be honest after the egg collection and transfer along with all the emotion of the 2ww I needed it, as I was exhausted, and I am passing on any tips that may have helped on to you all. The other thing she was very clear about was making sure I had my 8 glasses of water a day (or other fluid). Hope you are doing well 

Suzy glad things are going well with dh so far today, fingers crossed he will talk to you soon! I also heard its normal to not ovulate every month, and also could it still be early after tx? I never used the sticks apart from a few months, but after a while I got to know when I was about to ovulate but the cm (pleasant!), and for me it could be anytime between day 12 and day 24 in a normal cycle.

10fingers I would try again in case you have ovulated twice or for some reason it was delayed the first time. It may be that the vitamins are already making a difference. Really pleased to hear how much more positive your feeling, and well done for organising your mums surprise party. Yes it is a big thing, it was her 60th and all families have their challenges, you should be really proud of yourself!

Meet up  I'm up for the hub or the other place, they both look like they have a good choice of restaurants, and it will be easier to drive straight to somewhere rather than use a park and ride. Can i request that we steer clear of loch fyne though, otherwise i will be very tempted to give into one of my (so far unsatisfied) cravings of raw oysters and a glass of white wine! Have made dh promise to take me there as soon as the baby is born!!!

Jadey sounds like you're having a fun day! I only got up at 12 as I was into my Ian Rankin book and had to finish it, but am back to the painting now!

Love whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello all, hope you've had a lovely weekend and enjoyed Easter

Suzy - HSG test is a test a bit like a smear test not as nice by what I've read and the medicines they give you ha! It is to see if my tubes are swollen. If they are the Dr said they wouldn't operate as it could cause more damage/issues but would clear it at egg collection. Yes you are right my AF did need   last month, hoping this month it will behave! he he. Glad you have been busy, hope you are taking time out for you too Hun. Have you spoken to Dr to determine next move? Do you think you will change clinic? Yes am trying with weight as it may help and it has crept back up since all this IVF! Surprise surprise... NOT 

Whirl  and Lexi - I have heard of sitting with feet up between 3-7 I believe it is to do with the moon and sun ??

10Fingers - I am glad to hear you are doing well, sounds like you are doing all the right things. I am doing OK, taking each day as it comes, thinking to the future some days easier as you well know.

Thank you for advice and car share offers much appreciated , I will look into trains etc and let you know how I get on.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## sturne

Suzy - wow, I'm impressed with your long post you wrote the other day. Thanks for the recipes, haven't had a chance to make any of them yet but they sound pretty good. Hope you and your dh have been getting on a bit better over the weekend. I think this whole Ivf process is tough on both partners, and certainly tests the relationship     you asked what is hidden c. It is chlamydia. I was totally shocked to have it tbh.  They picked it up from the af sample I sent them. So me and dh are on a months antibiotics. They are so strong. I will then continue to take them throughout my treatment. Penny seemed really pleased that I had it because she said that it would have had a massive effect on my dh sperm, and now hopefully it should improve a lot....I hope she's right and I have put all my trust and faith in her so hoping she's not going to prove us wrong.
I never knew you could ovulate twice in one month. I have certainly learned a lot being on ff.

10fingers - I know what you mean about needing to start exercising. I've been saying that since new year and am still yet to start!!! I will though, I really need to. All my weight seems to go to my    and am fed up of comments about it!!!!  

Lexi - congrats on being PUPO. When is your otd? Sorry am sure you've already said but can't remember.

Oh back to work tomorrow, have really enjoyed the last few days off. It makes a change for me and dh to have some quality time together, normally either I'm working or he is, or we are too tired to do anything. Even though the weather has been pretty pants!! Just tucked into my Easter egg...feeling bit sick now  

Love to all you pumpkins, catch up soon. Xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Another quick update from me, I have my first scan tomorrow morning to see how the follies are growing. My tummy feels bloated but this could be to do with the chocolate that i ate at the weekend      

On my last cycle I didn't respond well at the start so hoping for better results this time...

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all
I hope you're all coping OK now most of you are back at work 

*My nutrition info sheets are all ready now* - who wants copies? they're in Microsoft Works Word Processor format..... but if you don't have that i could include them in the body of emails. i have most of your email address, those who i don't let me know your addies and also your mobile numbers if you're coming to the meet 

I didn't ovulate again this month in the end. I thought it was all happening yesterday on day 16 (way too late for me) and i was wrong. Has anyone else found this more than a month after a failed cycle? Also can *anyone recommend a 'daily' POAS for ovulation*? i use the clearblue monitor but it's annoying me that i only get to check once a day & at the same time. I'd like a good POAS that i can use any time of the day.... any recommendations gladly welcome thx.

*lexi* - hope you have caught up on sleep to make you feel fresh again...... how you doing? keep yourself away from google ok (it can't change anything) and remember relaxation when you start feeling anxious 

*sturne* - happy belated wedding anniversary  it was my mum's birthday this weekend too...... i shall hope your AF doesn't arrive early  DH & i have managed 2 days of peace now so all is good. i've had a few words about his 'attitude' and it seems to have helped. wow! gosh! that's probably why your last cycle didn't work hun. that's so so bad your last clinic didn't find out you had C. it's such a simple test aswell. well now that's going to be gone it should do wonders for you both. have a bifidus yoghurt a day if you can whilst you are having the antibiotics.

*jadeyjade* - lol, no problem hun. i'm busy trying to get everything down so i can just sit back and chill for 3 months knowing i'm getting the right nutrition. i can't wait to try the bliss balls. just waiting on my edible cocoa butter....

*10fingersx'd* - i WISH i could spend less time on my laptop - but with what i do for a living it just isn't possible. I have hardly been on this weekend though which was v nice  i've been through nearly every single recipe book i own and printed out any 'correct' recipes.... hehe! I'm afraid with DH's lack of sex drive we have to be a bit more planned with BMS. that and the fact my womb won't be great by this time next year, although i am hoping that with my new nutritional diet and all my fibroid related advice i may change the odds. we've now gone about 48 hours w/out an argument (bonus!!) no feedback yet about the viewing but they're on holiday for another week. i'm coming from the same area as loops, how you going about your car share? that sounds gr8 about your mum's birthday meal. funny you me and sturne all had our Mum's birthdays this weekend.  gr8 DP is on Vitamen and boost.... i'm jealous, lol. I just got my progreens today so i'm having my first today. My cousin said it can go in food so i may try it in a highly flavoured meal so DH gets some. Also how you taking your apimist? i'm taking royal jelly & propolis in tablet form but when i run out i want to change to apimist. can you send me a link please as i'm struggling... thx

*whirl* - still all going well. he seems to be getting stressed easier than me at the moment. i really need to get some mood boosting foods in him this week  after my 1st ivf i ovulated the 2nd month but then i had 7 eggs and this time i had 12 so it must be the difference with having so many more eggs..... oh well hey!!!! were your AF's regular and with a 28 day cycle? amazed you sometimes didn't ovulate until day 24. i'm happy steering clear of loch fyne, i've gone off fish and seafood... lol.

*ruth* - ah! i see, it all becomes clear. i think i've had the same in france but it was called something slightly different. not nice!! hun i put a bit about my app with doc in my mammoth post. i can see why it was easy to miss it. hehe! we're not changing clinics, i have made our complaints and voiced our concerns and all have been dully noted. my next fibroid op is 7th May and our next round of IVF is mid June..... eek! not looking forward to the op as it leaves me useless for 3 weeks which means DH cooking so i am going to have to spend 2 days cooking meals to go in the freezer or else it'll be quiches and pizza for 3 weeks..... not good right now as it's less than 3 months away. eek!

*alig* - all the best for your scan tomorrow. i'm sure your higher dose will have done wonders and you'll have some lovely follies   

meet the hub is sounding great  i may need directions off someone in the know though as my satnav doesn't have it on.... or can i car share with someome from leicester area? i've been to their site and looked at directions and it just gives an address and no real directions, lol!!!..... someone in the know can pick the best place to eat for us all..... i'll go anywhere really as i'm sure i can find something reasonably healthy at any of those place.

take care
much love suzy xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Can I have a copy of your nutrition info sheets please. Sorry I missed your post about where you are at. We may be cycling at a similar time, will you be short protocol?

Meet - What sort of time are you thinking of meeting? I am just thinking what is best/whether I can make it etc.

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

*ruth* - i'll send you a message with everything in a few mins...... yes i'm short protocol AGAIN....lol. would be fab to cycle at the same time as you hun so i'll keep my fingers crossed xx

meet - i think perhaps meeting at 12ish but we can work around those who can get there earlier or later...... xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi, quick update from my phone, the follicles are growing slowly again and the biggest is only 9mm. They will let me know later if they need to change my dosage and i have another scan friday and they said to expect to go back on monday too. Oh well slow and steady wins the race... ali


----------



## suzymc

ali - slow and steady DOES win the race. You will have some lovely strong follies when the time comes  xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hello my lovely pumpkins
I finally wrote a long post in the last hour and I have just lost it. Soo annoying! What an idiot!

Lexi congrats on being pupo! Wonderful to have 2 embryos on board. I am looking forward to a celebtration on 23rd.

Sturne how are you doing? Hope those follicles are growing nicely. Slow is better than too fast that's for sure.

Suzy really sorry I cant offer recommendations on ov testers, with pcos they are v unreliable. Sorry you didn't ov this month, I think its pretty common after tx  I am sure with all your healthy eating your body will get back to normal soon.. And really glad you & dh are getting on better after the viewing. Any news on that?sounds like you had a great consultation in the main&#8230; are you changing labs? you sound as though you feel better for the appt? Good to hear you will be having that op in may. I am hoping to get time for a big load of batch cooking with dh this w/e.. Wow! 3! June/july will be lucky I am positive!

10F&T you sound like you are doing brilliantly. Well done on organizing your mum's birthday bash, I am sure she really appreciated it. Sounds as tho this month has been very positive . As long as you have accom I think it will be fine to have treatment during Olympics in london&#8230; I reckon all that positive energy will be good!

Whirl, not long till you can have those oysters & wine! Oo have a wonderful wedding! Added bonus to the wedding will be having a family pic with your bump, for years to come.

Jadey jade, so sorry I havent been around at all and you had a cycle cancelled  how are you doing now? Do you have an appt yet for your op/ or do you have to see a consultant first?

Charlotte, now sure if you have decided now. I am on number 4 too. I feel fairly similar about the pressure. All my parents, in laws, step in laws, siblings etc know - over 20 and close friends; and of course they have all told their friends & families! I am telling close family, but have been strict that there will be no blow by blow updates! I don't feel I can keep it from them entirely, as I will end up dodging questions and it will get too difficult. However, I do kind of agree with heapy - you can always tell them at any point..

Loops how was the wedding and the mega uk trip?

Ruthie how are you? Bit of vaseline helps with the suppositories hun! sounds as though you are experienced on receiving them at least  i hate them, they trigger immediate really bad ibs for me. When is your hsg?

baby, heapy, love to you all & anyone I missed

i am still up for 29th, any time is fine and happy to share cars/give lifts/beds/ etc. food & chatting this time around sounds best as i should be in 2ww so wont want to do my guttergirl tricks  no particular preference on where, tho agree pref not loch fyne, fish restaurants dont like vegans much haha! however i am happy with a greensalad or chips if need be, so will go with everyone else. 

Afm I am really sorry I have not been around. My hormones and head have been a bit of a mess, no specific thoughts of despair, just feeling v emotional and vulnerable and doing a lot of sticking my head in the sand! Had yet another stupidly busy week at work, had a 1-2-1 and just about managed not to burst into tears&#8230;.followed by a big family wedding. Wedding itself was lovely, but was a bit of a wreck before & after&#8230; think I managed to fake it enough to fool most people and at least not upset anyone. Dh was best man and did very well, so that was good, and my sister in laws kept me company for most of the day (until everybody else was v worse for wear&#8230. Anyway I had 3 days off last week and feel better for that. Did very little, read books & watched films and avoided my laptop (and unfortunately FF as a result). Even did some yoga & hypnotherapy cd's which I know is helping&#8230;

I start stimming on Thursday, so day 5 scan on Monday and I am now focusing on the cycle and George collecting, I predict, 15 perfect eggs next Friday as a lovely late easter present, with 1 5 day blast of course. Nothing like being optimistic!


----------



## Grace72

Hello girls - soooo sorry for being MIA for awhile.  Hope everyone is well and had a good Easter.

Suzy you asked about coQ10 - i was told by a nutritionist (had to pay good money to get an answer in the end!) that the body doesnt absorb coQ10 v well which is why it is in high doses however she recommended a Solgar version called Nutri Nano and the absorption rate is far better so you dont have to take such high doses. Hope that helps everyone if they want to go on it. 

AFM my next appointment is next Thursday with the new clinic so am quietly getting very nervous. I dont know what they will say about my immunes but if its bad i may be on drugs for a few months before i even start. 

Have tried to be as healthy as possible and finding myself over analysing everything i eat when I'm out. DH is downing the progreens but holding his nose whilst he does it. Honestly he can be such a child sometimes!

Grace


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope all is ok, feeling very sorry for myself today. I have been ill with cold/flu thing all weekend, then to top it off started to get a burning sensation when I go to the loo (sorry tmi) been back to hospital and it seems I have a urine infection. I have been prescribed antibiotics but totally paranoid about them impacting the outcome of this working. I just feel like the odds are totally stacked against me now, would you take the anitbiotics? Or risk trying to flush it out by drinking loads of water? 

Sorry for me post xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauts,
A quickie. Have scanned the last week's messages. Hope everyone well.
Jadey sorry for your abandonment darling. How are you feeling about it all now?
Lexi - eeeeeeeeek this is it! All the best     for you mate
Mungo - jeepers I know I've been on a round the UK tour but seriously you are stimming tomorrow already. Great news.
Suzy - Yes please send me your nutrition sheets. Took a bit of converting last time so in body of an email would be super please. Have copied your recipes to Word and will look at properly soon as you know we are getting on our 'detox'.

AFM, we've sort of started our new healhty eating, clean living new leaf but no proper start date. After the wedding, after Easter, when Kig returns to work (Thurs), after this coming w/e? We have chocolate to see off first so it might be a few days yet. Have stopped boozing though. More by necessity than choice as it was a late one at best mate's wedding. I left my voice in Bournemouth due to an excess of over-excited Bridesmaid singing. Its half returned now. There are a few ** pics for those of you that are interested but I only really want a photo of Louise and I together but I haven't seen one yet.Suppose the official ones will take a week or 3. It was wicked. Top 3 best fun ever. Enjoyed it much more than my own wedding which was lovely (imo) but not so relaxed when you are hosting and feeling like you need to check up on everyone's meal etc. after party in the hotle lobby til 5am. My shy retiring mate who doesn't usually drink got on the rose and ended up boffing one of the ushers. Compulsory wedding anecdote.

Meet Up Sunday 29 April lets agree 12 unless anyone puts forward an alternative between now and then. Nandos? at the Hub. i have only ever been once about 5 yrs ago and thought it was really nice if a little on the chavvy side. In fact pure coincidence I was telling Kig that whenever I see one I fancy it but its just not the sort of place I would usually go.
Suzy, can you get to mine? LE2 8NF near Fosse Park will send you full address at somepoint. Or I can pick you up. then onto Mungo & Jane for about 11.30? Still room in the tank for Ruthie plus another 2 from station on way in. I reckon Station to Hub is walkable?

So much more to say and that I'm sure I've missed. Lexi OTD? must be in here somewhere, will look for it now.

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuge love to youall 
Loops xxx x xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Lexi - what does GP say about antibiotics. Surely they wouldn't prescribe if there could be an impact?

Dr Loops says:
1. Get plenty of water down your neck
2. wait til tomorrow
3. ring GP for advice
4. then make your educated guess from what they say as to if you take them or not
5. remember this is your turn to get pregnant and you are a   
6. get that chin UP UP UP UP


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> Maggie's Mum *Lexi (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#2 Feb/March 2012  OTD 23/4
> Cat Lady *AliG (Newbury) Who knows! IVF #2 Mar/Apr 2012  Stim scan 11/4
> Gutter Girl *Mungo (Kettering) PCOS IVF#4 April 2012 ZW  Stims 12/4
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo IVF #4 (DS) April 2012
> Chicken Chaser *Sturne (Berks) Awaiting Hysteroscopy ICSI#3 Serum, May 2012?  Greece 27/3
> Holistic Hippy *10F&T (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF#2 July 2012 ZW  EC end/7
> *Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes FET March 2012  Abandoned 2/4
> Novelty Fashion Icon *Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3 2012  / Adoption? Appt 19/3
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 2012 Athens
> Madame Motivator *SuzyMc (France) Fibroids Miracle  / IVF#3 June 2012
> Toe Tickler *Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone Miracle  / IVF#2?
> McD Challenger -Grace Bit of both Miracle  / ICSI#2? Appt 12/4
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF IVF #2  / DE / Adoption? HSG soon
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolley (B'pool) Male Factor IVF 2012?
> Serial Dropout *Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Miracle  UTD 25/3
> Prize Pumpkin Grower *Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  due July 2012 Scan 15/3, Due 14/7
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  due July 2012 20wk scan?
> Pet Collector Heapy Dodgy tubes  due Aug 2012  Scan 9/3
> 
> _NB: I came back and amended the table that just had locations so we have our very own HoF
> * for those up for meet up 12noon Sunday 29 April, @ The Hub Milton Keynes
> _


----------



## loopskig

Jadey/Lexi if you are coming 29/4 perhaps you even want to pick up me and Suzy from J21 or get train to Leicester and we'll drive you?
Then the Northants girls might go separately?

10F&T - re double ovulation... SHOW OFF!!

Love you xx xx


----------



## loopskig

<<<
<<< me and my other besso mate who was a bridesmaid too. not very good but will keep my eyes peeled for a better one
<<<


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies.......
just popping in quickly as i'm about to shut my laptop down.

firstly lexi - oh hunny, please try not to worry. when i got my cold thing the first time i googled about it loads and TONS of women get pregnant with a cold. it just won't impact you. as for the antibiotics i can't advise but a bifidus yoghurt does help if you are told to take them     chin up love. i know it's hard but please try not to worry. if it was me i'd ask an experts advice. maybe the nutritionist at ZW could advise correctly?

grace - hiya hun  will reply properly 2morrow

mungo - i have already sent you a PM but i'll also send you a personal over here 2morrow xx

loops - i will be passing fosse park as i have to pass there to get to MK so we defo need to sort out something car wise. (we go there every UK visit, funny i've often been so close 2 u) will send you nutrition info and reply properly 2morrow hun. just a flying visit to send hugs to our lexi and tell you i think car sharing sounds like a plan. i start my journey from Melton (thorpe satchville to be exact). there's not much point me actually driving to MK as i won't have a clue where i'm going but if needs be i can drive (but i may get us all lost) i've seen some of the wedding pics, you look beautiful as always 

catch you all properly 2morrow

luffs xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Lexi - I know i'm at a different stage but have been on antibiotics for a urine infection.  as long as your gp knows you are on 2ww and why they should prescribe appropriate ones.  I think the best ones to take in pregnancy are penicillin, which I happen to be allergic to, but they have given me two different lots which are also safe.  I was really dubious of taking medication at first even prescribed but an untreated urine infection could be worse for you in the long run than the antibiotics, however like other people said i would double check with your gp just to make sure.

Hope you feel better soon and manage to rest a lot!

Whirl x


----------



## Lexi2011

Thanks ladies, the clinic prescribed the anitbiotics so I guess they know best! I ended up speaking to my gp who advised me to take them as if the infection gets worse that will cause me more probs. 

I am really going to try and make the meet, I just need to get this out of the way before I can even think xxx

Love to all


----------



## loopskig

Whirl's 2penceworth reminded me that I had antibiotics for unrine infections twice while preggers, once was right at the beginning, first pee test they did at midwife appt. they were very keen for me to take them I suppose for the same reason. 

So now Dr Loops is saying dose yourself right up beauty xx x x


----------



## loopskig

Please can someone (probably Suze/Mungo!!) tell me about brazils & pineapple?

I think its brazils for first 2w and NOT on 2ww (especially as I have an allergy boy already)

Pineapple all the month round? or is this specifically an IVF thing and not just to help with generally TTC?

Many thanks in anticipation,
Droopy Loopy xx x xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just a quickie -Lexi looks like you've had some good advice here, pop the pills and as you gulp them down think positive thoughts - all will be as it is meant to be and I know easier said than done but fretting will just bring stress which is bad. I still have a very good feeling so keep smiling my lovely xx

Loops! Great to have you back! I'm going to seek out pics of you in your posh frock right now xx ps re the Ovulating I now think I'm one ridiculously long ovulation lasting over a week! I'm still getting signs! WTF?!

Mungo great to have you back too huni can't believe it's stim time again yay  looking forward ti seeing you soon

Suzy thanks for Ov info what is going on lol. Apimist is at www.apitherapy.biz mine arrived today and it's officially the most evil disgusting thing ever! Had to whisk it into a smoothies and neck it

Love to everyone else was only really popping on to check on our Lexi xxxxxxx
/links


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
grace which clinic are you with? new clinic i am sure will be a good thing hun. i havent had my immunes re done since feb 2010 so fingers crossed they havent changed much! yikes!

loops ah bless you. you look gorgeous in your bridesmaids dress!

lexi, one of my best mates is a lecturer in entymology (insects so not related!, but tutors zoology undergrads soon and knows a lot about physiology, my point being she can read & understand medical journals!). she had urinary infection throughout her pregnancy and was really worried about antibiotics as well, but read lots of medical research and concluded as has your clinic & GP and all the other ladies, best to get rid of the infection and try to relax.  i would pop the pills - i am sure you're doing the best thing for you and your embryo's hun.

meet up 12 sounds good. any one that doesnt work for? happy to lift share however it works best. haha thats not much help. i could drive to you 10F&T or otherway around? that might help? 

mungo xx


----------



## mungoadams

oops sorry 10F&T missed your post yeah i know its come so quick suddenly. eek!


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all

i'm back for a proper post 

*mungo* - will PM you my 'info' after this. No sadly not changing labs. BUT i did mention that i'd like to and she said Poitiers can be less reliable and have lower results. ugh! I did scour the french 'chat' websites and some ladies went to Poitiers on attempt #4 after being so fed up with La Rochelle AND are now pregnant! think i may mention that to her if god forbid we need another cycle. no feedback on house yet but they are still on holiday. i am pretty sure they will follow up with us even if they don't want to buy as they were nice chaps. what sort of things are you cooking to freeze? i cooked 4 portions of tea last night so i could freeze half. DH loved it  i have told him my over cooking/freezing plan which he thinks is funny. yeah! i know! 3 - eek! she had said if we get to cycle #3 then this would be the case.
YAY you can make the meet 
Glad the wedding went sort of well. I wish i had a magic wand to wave over you my lovely. I've started yoga now too. i'm doing the ones on my wii fit and then comparing them with the ones in my fertility diet book and seeing which i can use during a normal cycle 
I LOVE your predictions. They are all a certainty

*grace* - wow! thanks for the Q10 update. I have bookmarked that product. It's rather expensive. I've spent a fortune this cycle on supplements so i will save this for the 4th cycle. but great to finally have an answer. thanks detective grace  sorry you had to pay to find out but it's worth knowing now isn't it!? Good look with your app next week. I too am a total wimp with the progreens. It's vile. I hate how it looks and how it settles at the bottom of my drink. yuk yuk yuk. I'm with your DH, lol. I need to find recipes i can disguise it into

*loops * - info sheets coming your way in a few mins. i hope that helps the healthy eating to commence very very soon. You need to set a goal to start & stick it to the fridge  It sounds like you had a lovely wedding. did you cry? hahaha at your mate. nice one  Nandos is good with me. perhaps we could book for 12 and warn it could be less? anyways see my reply from last night. i'm up for meeting to drive down together. Pineapple i have discovered is best for a few days after transfer (depending on age of embryo). So from day 20-24 of a normal cycle i believe. I have tried the core and pressed pineapple juice. This time and after #3 i'm trying a whole pineapple cut into pieces and eating it all over a 4 day period. So a quarter a day (my pineapple isn't huge). I know i didn't even ovulate this month but i'm still going to eat it JUST INCASE. As for brazils. They're good every day apart from when you may be pregnant. So perhaps stop on day 23/24? I don't eat them every day though. I think it's about every other day right now. And just 3-4 a time. So yes pineapple is also for a normal cycle. perhaps try it every other month? but then month #1 will work won't it!!

*lexi * - as it's the clinic that prescribed them then yes i'd defo say it sounds like they know best. And by the sounds of Whirl, mungo and Loops then it won't do any harm hun. Totally understandable that you can't think too much about getting organised for the meet. We'll count you in and you can organise yourself nearer the time  i can't wait to meet you...... yay

*10fingers* - thx for the link. if it's that yukky i really don't think i can bare another yukky thing in my day. i'll carry on with my propolis and royal jelly and just get it if i need a fourth cycle. i have bookmarked it just incase. i'm already less than 2 months away. i worked out my dates last night and i nearly dropped dead. how can it be less than 2 months already? my body isn't going to be ready again! grrrrrrr. oh well at least we'll be tip top for #4!

*AFM* - ok how did my next IVF get to be 2 months away? i'm not even taking my boost vits yet!!! i really wasn't expecting her to say June and i guess that's me to blame. I really wanted to be ready for #3 and now i've missed the 3 month thing. I spoke to DH about it and he said why don't you ask for mid July instead but they shut down for August so i think she'll say no. I can't get myself out the whole mindset of planning for attempt #4 instead now. help!!!!!!! i think i've hit panic mode. knowing that we need to improve the quality but being on the wrong side of 3 months makes me feel pants. grrrrrrrrrr
we had to take 2 baby rats for a 'drive' last night!! yuk!

Anyway love to you all. Have a good day
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

hey ladies

lexi iv had two utis whilst being pregnant and had antibiotics for them both though i can not remember which im thinking trimethoprim but cant be sure i think if the medical professionals think its best you take them they know what they are doing and will have your best interests at heart.x crap its yet another thing for you to stress over though hun try to relax and take it easy sweety.xxx

mungo lots of luck and love hun it sure comes round quickly.

suzymc two months is that all? wow time seems to be creeping up now doesnt it dont get too hung up on the three month thing hun if they cant change it to july then june is your month and a fab month it will be as you are a positive pumpkin and you wont be thinking of #4 but concentrating on nurturing your little pumpkin seed that will be inside you appreciating all the hard work you put in in the two months you had.xxxxxxxx

loops that wedding sounds fab hey if a single gal cant do an usher at her friends wedding when can she   

hey to 10fingers hope you are ok hunni.xxx

much love to all and those i have missed.xxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers Suzy for all the foody bits xxxx
Yes, I cried. Started while I was having my make up done and Farms came in with her final face on and hair bouffed. Then on and off all day. She did the entrance procession the American way so bridesmaids first. I was at the front with Head Usher and jumping/dancing on the spot with excitement to get out of the blocks - and then I realised this will be on her video to treasure forever. What a goon!

Loops xx x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - Yes I have had my fair share of sup's! I spoke to the team when I was up the hospital for something else and the Dr prescribed me the oral version, thank goodness! I am liking your optimism, may need to steal some of it at the meet he he Glad to see your trying to think positive. Really hope this turn is your turn HSG is Wednesday. No unprotected sex for the month and I have been soooo frustrated!! As we just haven't bothered as have no condoms!!! We'll have to make up for it next month! Before IVF kicks off again and I don't feel like it 

Grace - Hope your app goes well on Thurs

Lexi - What did you decide re antibiotics? Thinking of you hun  DrLoops offers some good advice hope it helps you

Loops - Thank you re lift, my train gets in about 11.45 I can walk or lift whichever suits Glad you enjoyed the wedding and your trip Thanks for HOF, round 3 ICSI for us will be June/July

Loops - Love the sign off Droopy loopy! 

Suzy - Stay positive Do all you can and relax - try no to stress! 

Meet - I will be at the station just before 12. Will book my return tickets tonight so they are booked. Looking forward to putting names to faces and meeting you all

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

Wooooooooooooooo hooooooo Ruth's coming tooooooooooooooooooooo!! Fab news good work intrepid cross London explorer xxx

Ruthie I think you were stright IVF before? How do you feel about ICSI? Not much difference I suppose in reality.

Am getting v wound up for our trip to MK now girls - hmmm never thought I'd say that! Must be the rebound from wedding excitement

Loops xx x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, quick update follicles have grown a bit but none above the magic 18mm mark. 4 on one side at 12mm and lots of smaller ones and the other side they are a bit bigger but less of them, biggest is 16mm, so back for another scan on Monday...Ali


----------



## Simonechantelle

JadeyJade, how has it gone hun? Thinking of you.  XxX.


----------



## loopskig

A busy weekend of resting up ahead for you then Ali to give those follies a chance to grow big and strong! Well done you xx


----------



## sturne

Ali I'm sure you will get there in the end....keep positive Hun. Sometimes slower is better!! Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls!!!!

Ive missed you all 

Sorry I've been away for sooo long, I've been working hard and not had chance to come on

Just wanted to ask a quick question before i do my proper post later on

I have a friend who i cycled with last November/ December,

*is it OK for her to join ?* she is about to cycle again and obviously i can't recommend you guys enough 

I Understand if its just for the original PP ?

Sorry for the quick post but soooo much to write back and need time to concentrate and catch up

XXXXXXXXXXX .........


----------



## jadeyjade

*loops & suzy* no worries picking you up for the meet as long as you don't mind my DP driving, he will pop round to see family whilst we all catch up.... but there is plenty of room in car 
Just let me know ? xxx


----------



## sturne

Jade - absolutely fine by me Hun, I say the more the merrier but up to everyone else to.
Xxx


----------



## loopskig

i have rung Nandos 01908 694385. thought i'd book for 8 in the name of pumpkins BUT and they only take bookings for 10+. They say we would be fine for a Sunday although there may be a short wait for a table.

so options

1) chance it and head for nandos, whoever is there first put our name down for a table as we'll be happy to sit and natter til 12.30/1/1.30/2... Going on the last meet up I'm sure we'll find something to talk about!!
2) go elsewhere that we can book
3) scam them and say we want a table for 10 and just say sorry on the day if we are fewer?

Jadey I reckon we'll let you go on ahead with DP as it might be a nice catch up journey for you. Kig and I only seem to speak to one another in the car nowadays! Suzy can come to me/Fosse Park and we'll pick up the Northants 2 en route, then Ruth.

Love to all xx x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops - looking forward to the meet WHOOOOHOOOOO right back at you  1st cycle IVF, 2nd ICSI, 3rd will be ICSI

I say book a table for 10 

Jade - I agree I don't mind, the more the merry If everyone else agrees

Ali - Thinking of you, fingers crossed over the weekend 

Getting cross I have cut down on food, exercised 6 out of 7 days a week for 5 weeks and I don't think I've lost anything, 2 pounds at the most

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks Girls 

Firstly i can't wait to meet everyone!!! it will be lovely to put some faces to the names, Very excited.....

*Ali-* lots of R&R this weekend, its amazing how quick they can grow in the later stages hot water bottle and protein 

*Mungo-* Happy stimming, looking forward to meeting you xx

*Lexi-* Sorry to hear you have a UI, hope your feeling a little better about taking the antibiotics, I'm sure they know best 

*Suzy-* Thanks for all the info as usual its great, i don't need asking twice if i want a copy of it  
Wow 2 months eeekk! time is flying, I'm sure your as prepared as possible, try not to panic  for this cycle, keep your head where your body is  easier said than done i know

I have recently started taking wheatgrass as a supplement - it has 25x more Vit's and Min's than any other greens, and doesn't taste too bad with freshly extracted juice. Spirulina is another super supplement that might be worth looking up 

l*oops-* pineapple is full of folic acid, iron, potassium, phosphorous and Vits B,C & E. It is meant to help with egg quality and implantation (i think) also Brazil's are full of selenium which is also good for your skin, hair, nails and womb. Sorry to hear you've been feeling emotional but sounds like the wedding was fun- lovely picture, oh and if anything changes regarding the meet I'm always available for pick up's xx

*Ruth-* Stick with it Hun, it will pay off.. i try to think of it as a lifestyle change rather than a diet... that way i don't feel deprived of anything xx

*Sturn, ginger, 10f&T, whirl*  love to all

*AFM-* As most of you know i lost my farther in-law last year so it has been a difficult time for my DP and I dealing with all the stuff that comes with it as well as grief, work and ivf. We have just completed on a sale of the house we inherited so on the back of our TX being canceled we have decided to book a holiday to the Maldives at the end of May for 2 weeks, can't wait is an understatement!

I am now on a real health kick, running at 6am every morning followed by a session on my power plate and eating/juicing more fruit and veg i have ever seen. Also doing sooo much research into different foods and am amazed that i have put so much junk into my body without even knowing it.... might even start growing my own wheatgrass next


----------



## jadeyjade

*Simone- *good to hear from you, hope your feeling good and enjoying your pregnancy, also hope that your health has improved too  
Unfortunately i got right up to just before transfer and they found fluid in my one and only F'tube, complete set back really.
This means i have to have operation to remove the tube, not sure how long this will take but just booked a holiday and trying to get on with life for while- you know how it is

Why not come over to the PP long term chit chat, there are so many people that we cycled with, its lovely 
I'm sure Heapy has the link ?

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

So sorry to hear that Jade. Glad you've got a holiday to look forward to though. Right, I will join the thread. I haven't been on FF for ages until I got a notification email with your message. I kept meaning to but I guess life seems to take over. I'm doing well but  after the first dose of Superficial Thrombosis in Feb, it's happened again a few days ago. It's a painful and causes a lot of an anxiety but hoping I've caught it early this time.  What's the name of the thread? X.


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks simone
Hope you have caught I early hun! 
It's never just a straight road is it xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276507.780

See you over there xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

How is everyone, YEY its the weekend and I am half way there!!!! although my OTD is Monday the 23rd I will be testing next Saturday which will be 14 days post transfer (unless of course af arrives before hand) my clinic doesn't do preggers tests over the weekend hence my extended 2ww. If I am repeating myself on here just ignore me as cant remember if i've told you this  

This week seems to have flown not sure how, even though I have acted like a neurotic loon. I feel differently about it this time as not in such a huge rush to know probably self preservation because I know the pain of a negative result. 

Anyway how is everyone?

Jade - good on you with your running and health kick. So what happens regarding your tube now, are you just waiting for a date for the op? Which clinic are you at? 

Ruthie, typical about the weight, dont worry it will happen. I seriously need to sort my weight out after this xx

Loops, hey lovely hope all good with you 

Ginger, hello good to hear from you, hope you're keeping hold of that glue for me x

Suzy, wow 2 months to go, it will fly. Please explain the baby rats? ewwwwwwww x

10fingers, hello glad you are sticking to your time away from the internet etc. Hope its helped you to feel better with everything, whats next with George? 

Whirl, Sturne, Heapy, Mungo, Charlotte and anyone else big   to you all 

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Is there actually any point having the two threads, ladies?

Shall I merge them into one?

Sue


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*ginger fairy* - aw thx hun 4 your lovely supportive words xxxx we haven't heard from you regarding the meet! any chance you can make it  would love to meet my fellow Derby lass.....

*loops* - you're welcome hun. aw bless ya. i thought you'd cry  you're not a goon and if you are just a lovely one..... hehe! did you get my PM about where to meet? have you & Mr Kig set your 'start' day yet? Well shall we just risk Nandos then? there's plenty of other places to try if we fail. I'll have a look at the hun tomorrow and see if there's anywhere else we could perhaps book into but we have all afternoon. if we have to wait a bit to eat it won't matter too much cuz we could all just go have some boring bevies elsewhere.....lol. i do like your idea of the scam of booking for 10 though but then if it is less of us it'd be nice to have a round table again rather than a long one......?? does that help at all. haha!

*ruth* - LOL, i promise to behave hun. i'm a bit more chilled now. trying my best not to over worry. i was afterall taking most things 1 month ago. i just feel bad as our diet hasn't been great until about 2 weeks ago but i can't change that so no point worrying hey? also was my email i sent you confusing? i had a feeling i started to write something about your next cycle and then clicked send without reading back......  looking forward to meeting you too hun. oh and i'm with you on the weight loss. i feel like it should be dropping off me right now. i have lost 3 pounds but it's been slow progress. i am only doing Yoga for exercise though. As long as you're getting the right nutrients i think that's all that matters right now xx

*alig* - they sound like they're doing well to me  good luck for mon

*jadeyjade * - was she on the old pumpkin thread? sure she's welcome over here....... there's always room for one more  i agree with Loops. you and DH will have a perfect opportunity for a catch up. thx for the offer but a car load of women isn't probably what your DH had in mind. lol. PM me your email addie hun so i can send you the 'info'. Thx also for the tips. I am already on ZWvits, DHA + boost and 4 types of wholegrains (inc. wheatgrass) in my porridge + bee stuff + yukky progreens + maca so i'd better not add anything else right now as i think i may be borderline over doing it with all our healthy eating too. But i looked at Spirulina. it looks amazeballs!!!!!!! i'm just worried it may be a step too far for me.... not long to go till i add the whey to go too.... i am trying my best not to panic. it certainly has come round quick. OMG..... Maldieves, i am sooooooooooooo jealous. it will be just what you need.... plus lots of Vit D.  lol. It sounds like my nutrition/advice sheets will be perfect for you hun. you sound exactly like me food/nutrition wise right now. i've spent hours at it now and now it's all sorted i can just chill and we can eat fab, tasty, healthy food.... oh and eat yukky supplements. lol. I've bought a grower for alfalfa and bean sprouts. would you like the link? sprouting seeds are fab for us, esp those two and to grow it yourself could not be better. they need to be organic seeds of course. there's tons of vits in Alfalfa. I'm going to add it raw on stir fries and salads.

*lexi* - hey you. it sounds like you're in the kind of bubble i put myself in on my last tx. i really just did not want to know and i didn't even test early...but i don't blame you for testing on the sat if it's 14 days. at least time feels like it's going quick for you. we have rats that have moved in with our chickens. we humanely catch their young as we can never seem to catch the adults and drive them long distances. they're eating all our eggs right now but i won the 'war' today. lol    

*AFM* - DH is approaching each meal i give him with slight worry but ends up enjoying everything i've given him. he likes to add his 2 pence about what could be added or taken away but i like that.  I even treated him to some homemade spelt pizza today with a side of quinoa spaghetti with pesto and green beans.......(all leftovers are going in the freezer for after my op) i knew that'd be a winner you see. it's amazing the difference between homemade pesto to shop bought.
I seriously thought i was going to run out of ZW vits tonight as after 10 days i STILL didn't have my order. But someone was looking down on me as they turned up today and i have just taken my first boost. Albeit a bit late but better late than never. I am also REALLY struggling with my progreens powder. It's soooooooooooooooo vile. i feel like it's making me go off cloudy apple juice!!!! 
My parents have kindly gifted us some IVF money so i can get all the other organic and whey to go protein i still need to get and i will have enough left over to pay for all the IVF bills that we don't get refunded. So that will be a great weight off our minds 
We're almost on top of our new rat problem. They had been eating ALL our eggs before we could get to them. But i changed their laying box to a deeper sided one today and checked on them every 30mins and i have been rewarded with 3 fresh eggs today. this is an achievement i tell ya. i've just bought 3 fake eggs to keep in the nest so the girls don't get too fed up with me pinching them off them as soon as they lay. rather me than the rats i tell ya!!
if a rat tries to eat one now it'll all be absorbed into saw dust and they can't eat that... hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa

anyways have a lovely weekend ladies
much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello 

I think it's only Simone who is left over here, Heapy is on the other thread too. 

I think that might be a good idea xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hello ladies.

I've been meaning to come over to this site for a whole but just hadnt got round to it. It's lovely to see all the PP I cycled with last Nov. the meet sounds like a great idea and hoping you all have lots of fun. 

To those who are cycling again, I'm hoping it's going well and I will catch up in all the personals this weekend!  

Simone. X.


----------



## suzymc

simone - YAY..... at last   how long has it been now? lol. you finally got round to it.... how r u and your lovely bump hun? i look forward catching up soon. Suzy xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hey Suzy!

I know, I'm rubbish!  I'm doing okay. Ive got supervicial thrombosis for the second time so not feeling 100%, but hoping we've caught it in time.  Last time i was out of action for a month!  Bump is moving lots though which is good, and I'm now 22 weeks. Exciting but scary at the same time. After five years of trying we weren't expecting it to work so I've been in a slight shocked daze! If it worked for me I'm sure it will work for others in this thread too. How are you anyway Suzy?  I'm hoping things are going well?  

I'm going to take an hour later to sit down and catch up on everyone's news. 

X.


----------



## Wraakgodin

jadeyjade said:


> Hello
> 
> I think it's only Simone who is left over here, Heapy is on the other thread too.
> 
> I think that might be a good idea xx


ok Jadeyjade, I will merge them now!

Sue


----------



## jadeyjade

*Yay! Simone* - Welcome Hun, so good to see you on here.. hope your having a nice weekend and looking after yourself 

*Suzy-* Will PM you now  you sure are taking a lot of supplements! I was just looking at a sprouting kit, how strange! but yes please share your knowledge my fellow nutritionist  It will be great to do that along with the wheatgrass, I am taking it in an organic powder form ATM but still a bit paranoid that it's not fresh  
Your pizza lunch sounds Amazing! making me hungry.
Oh the friend i was talking about was not on PP last cycle but it just so happened that i found Simone last night too, that's 2 more of us then  
Don't be jealous of the Maldives as you will be well on your way to being pregnant by then  
Sooo glad you got your Boost today, great news xx

*Lexi- *Woo Hoo your Half Way! great news, how you feeling ? I'm under Nurture in Nottingham and live in Notts too. I'm STILL Waiting for a referral date for operation, the clinic messed up and Forgot to write to my doctor to request a referral through the NHS (which apparently has to come from your doctor, but clinic need to confirm this, my word is not good enough!) Anyway i a focusing on my Holiday for now and hope to have it all set up for when i get back in June 

 to* everyone* else, hope your all having a great weekend xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi, both DH and i picked 'Junior' in the Grand National sweepstakes at work, is it an omen!! Decided to put a bet on it too and also Weird Al, well they have always said i am weird. Also does a warm cat count as a hot water bottle as mine is currently warming up my follicles nicely. MIL due round soon so DH has just done a bit of quick tidying up..Ali


----------



## sturne

Ahhhh just did a long post and lost the whole thing how annoying!!!!

Suzy tanks for your pm and nutrion sheets. Unfortunately unable to open on my iPad but dh said should be fine on computer so will have a look first thing on monday morning when I get to work. As for my af  it is due in 12 days time but think I'm just over worrying that's it's going to come early and screw everything up!!

Simone - welcome over here Hun  

Lexi - glad you are half way through 2ww, hope next weekend you have some good news to share.xx

Hope everyone enjoying their weekend, just had 3rd and 4th winners on GN. Yay!!!

Love to all.
Xx


----------



## suzymc

i will reply properly to everyone tomorrow i just wanted to post 2 links for *Jade* *(& anyone else who is interested*)
this is the wheatgerm i get, it is ground rather than a powder - i'm adding it to porridge, oat muffins, on top of salads etc. if you toast it it's really nice
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2864&prodid=3483&cid=299&sid=0

and this is the place i got my sprouting kits from. i've not received them yet as i've only just ordered but their 'deals' are a good price for a novice. there are cheaper websites for organic seeds.... i just thought their deals were good value....
oh! i just looked, their spring offer is no longer on but i also got these.....
https://www.livingfood.co.uk/Sprouting/Sprouting_Equipment/The_Get_Sprouting_Jar
but you don't get many alfalfa.... i'm afraid their good offer has now gone  
these are better value once you've got the jar.... i get all my organic/hard to find goods from this place as they ship to france & are cheaper on most things than H&B...their organic cordials are lovely & you can get organic nettle cordial, ginger, lime, lemon, cranberry, blackcurrant etc
http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/220011_Goodness_Organic_Alfalfa_Seeds_125g.html

happy shopping & catch up with you all tomorrow..... xxxx
/links


----------



## mungoadams

Ruth, lol promise to pass on some positivity  I am getting there, only found it this week really which is a good job  oh boo to the no sex! It will be no sex for me for potentially 3 months from ec! Eek! Well worth it as that will be because I will be pregnant.., but dh did not see it as a good thing when I mentioned it, poor bloke . Oo sounds as though you have hit a pesky plateau on the diet   Have you tried doing a different form of exercise? Maybe your body has got used to the kind you are doing?

Ali fingers crossed for those follicles. I am sure they will be looking close by Monday. 

Jadey jade,the hols sound fab and just what you both need!  The exercise & healthy eating sounds v impressive  looking forward to meeting you too!

Loops I say book a table for 10 at nandos.

Lexi, I am rooting for you on sat 22nd! I may be having EC then so fingers crossed it is a lucky day for us both. Is the infection any better?

Suzy love the sound of the pizza & quinoa spaghetti! And haha one for the pesky rats!  We have done a bean rissotto, a pumpkin saag with chickpeas, a bean & lentil chilli, enchiladas with that, couple of different bean soups (there's a theme!) and a sort of aubergine mousaka. I have to say dh has done most of this, tho I helped a bit and wrote the lists. My excuse is I did it last time and he has had 2 weeks off for easter; while I had to work a few days so don’t feel too bad, tho blessed as I know most dh's would just laugh if I suggested cooking all that! I like goodnessdirect, use them a lot! H&B near me are pants unfortunately.

Sturne I am sure the GN win is a good sign and Af will hold off!  When are you off to athens? I think I missed some of your posts sorry!

Hello to 10F&T whirl, ginger, heapy, simone

Afm, well had a panic on Friday when I realised I was going to run out of stimms over the weekend, as the clinic had changed my stimms dose after the dr scan.. But my nurse is a miracle worker and got them delivered today at no extra charge. I have my day 5 scan on Monday so looking forward to that and hoping my ovaries have not gone too mad yet! I have done v little apart from a lovely dog walk whilst it was sunny, reading game of thrones series and watching desperate house wives  I did manage an hour of my hypnotherapy cd's which I think it largely responsible for my positive mood.  Dh has finished off the batch cooking and I am v impressed indeed. I just have to persuade him he needs to iron 2 weeks worth of his shirts tomorrow… as with work, having to do all the dog walking (I  will be in london from weds & then hopefully resting post EC & then post ET), taking time off to come down to london for EC & ET, he is not going to have much spare time…


----------



## Grace72

Hi ladies - hope everyone is having a good weekend? Getting my vit D today suzy  

Mungo - i'm now with ARGC - eeek first appointment next Thursday. Every day i'm getting nervous. I didnt get any proper answers from CRGH accept it MAYBE chromosomal . After 2 failed I thought it was best to move on.  Are you with ZW? How are you finding it?

How's everyone finding the diet plan? I found it takes alot of planning and some days im just unable to keep up with it all. Then the guilt sets in... urgh. ALso anyone taking aptimist royal jelly? If so is the royal jelly with pollen better than the one with propolis?


Grace xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Jadey - Yes I am like you I think of it as healthy eating rather than diet, don't like that word for me at least. Good on you re healthy plan, how long have you been doing it and do you feel better?

Lexi - Well done for making it half way I really hope this is your turn

Suzy - thank you for email, I have read it but didn't have a lot of time so will re - read it when alone and I can take it in Thats good re 3 pound. I have app with nurse about weight loss in just over a week, she told me I needed to have more carbohydrates i have increased will see if I've lost any when I go!   Think I may cry if not ! Oh heck maybe I'll just laugh instead    Glad your vits came in time, someone was looking out for you

Mungo - Yes I did yoga yesterday to break it up, may go for a job in a bit if time before we go to mil's. Yes like you say no sex for 3 months when you get a pos will be worth it, my hubby  had the same response as your hubby did (prob all men in fact) lol, they have it so hard don't they he he. Glad you got your stims drugs in time, good on the nurse


----------



## suzymc

Afternoon all 

wow! it's windy here.... and i'm not just talking about DH...... 

*simone * - gosh! no idea what that is but it sounds nasty..... i hope you're feeling better soon. Aw bless ya. i'm sure we'll all have lovely BFPs soon too  I'm doing ok thank you. I have a fibroid op early May and we're booked in for IVF #3 in June.... it seems to be coming round so quickly!

*jadey * - i think i covered my reply in my message yesterday  yes, you're right, when i see it all written down i am on quite a bit, lol.

*alig * - i'd say a cat counts as a hot water bottle, lol. I'm afraid i'm a bit anti Grand national, especially so after this year when they were supposed to have made the jumps safer, yet there were still deaths and horses being put down after too. 

*sturne* - you're more than welcome  Well so long as you can open them tomorrow that is. LMK if you can't and i'll send everything in the body of emails for you.

*mungo* - i'm saving the reaallllyyyy healthy meals for weekdays as the weekend needs to have a bit of indulgence. even if it is good indulgence. lol. Another one over the pesky rats today as i got another 2 eggs..... that'll teach them. Oh wow! loving the sound of all the meals you've both cooked, esp the bean risotto & pumpkin saag w/ chick peas. i hadn't considered them. what rice do you use in your risottos? I have an aubergine & lentil lasagne on our list ooo and enchiladas..... what have you used for the enchiladas themselves? I have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow. Also how are you freezing everything? in tuperware or other types of containers? i am sure your hour of hypnotherapy did you the world of good  how did the ironing persuasion go? lol

*grace* - we're quite enjoying the eating plan. everything so far has been rather tasty. we have a mountain of recipes to get through. it's just the pro greens i'm not good with. i don't like how it doesn't mix well in my AJ and the texture of it as i'm drinking is just not good!!! but you're right it does take a lot of planning. i've printed off all the recipes so i can just flick through them and write my shopping list accordingly. remembering all the different teas and vits and supps during the day is the hardest. i think i need a hourly plan on the fridge to remind me, goodness knows how i'm get everything to the UK...esp my pro green powder. customs may think it's ground hashish!!! i'm taking royal jelly and bee propolis in tabs so can't help with the aptimist - our 10fingers is the one to ask  (she has informed us that it tastes vile).... would you like a copy of my nutrition sheets that i've just put together hun?

*ruth* - my sheets may help you too with the weight loss as i've put down a few notes about what foods need to be eaten together to make sure they're broken down or absorbed right in the body. but i can only pass on all the advice i've been given and that is not to worry too much right now as the thing we need the most is just good nutrition. perhaps we should all be doing Yoga on Sunday seems as most of us have started doing it lately...lol.

lots of love 2 all.... Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi Simonechantelle, lovely to hear from you again mate xx
How are things going? We have an unofficial HoF on p2. Let me know if you want anything added/changed. AND we are meeting up Sunday 29th April in Milton Keynes from 12noon for lunch at Nandos, 'The Hub'.

Jadey
Suzy
Loops
10F&T
Mungo
Ruthie
Whirl
Sturne
Ali

are coming for sure. Do you fancy it? Where are you based? There are a few of us car-sharing from the Midlands, Ruth by train from Kent. Without looking I think Ali & Sturne are Oxfordshire way.

plus Lexi? depends how you get on Sat or are you in regardless? Think you said you are at a wedding that w/e and working us in around it?
Anna? Unlikely IMO
Grace already said she's not able to make it 

Anyone else fancy a little jaunt to see some friendly faces who didn't already say aye?

Anything interesting to report Charlotte, Heapy, Ginge, Hope?
*Baby?? Trolley??* lots of love xxxx

Thinking of you Alig & Mungo. Best wishes for scans on Monday xx

Lexi    my heart keeps skipping a beat for you darling 

Loops xx x xxxxx x x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, just a quickie from me as I just ended up doing a couple of hours of work as I ran out of time last week (that is a first in about 6 months and its going to be the last I tell ya!) - I need to chill out for the rest of the day now!

Loops, yet again you are excelling as the PP's admin queen! Nandos is cool with me, I went to one once and it was ok! I agree book the table for 10 if you don't mind.  Is it easier for me and Mungo to meet you nearer the M1 rather than you driving to find us?  Why don't we meet at the car park of the bowling alley we went to?  We could leave our cars there and drive on to MK from there? You looked FABULOUS in your bridesmaid dress and if you weren't of course happily married I'm sure you'd have been the prize catch for a bonkathon with one of the grooms entourage   

Ruthie - don't worry about the weight too much, remember all that exercise may be making muscles which are heavier than fat! Concentrate on how much better you are feeling from all the healthiness  

Jadey - check you out on your fancy pants hol! WELL JEL!!    Well deserved xx

Simone - welcome back to the PPs! How are you and bump getting on? x

Lexi - how are you feeling my love?  Not long now - I STILL have good vibes for you!  Next event for me is my app with the fertility nurse on 6 June - I think I get my protocol and meds through some time in may as I need to start the pill in May or June x

Suzy - rat problem sounds horrid!  Glad the healthy eating is going well and that the vits arrived in time!  You're right though, you've been doing good on the diet and vits for so long even if it wasn't exactly 3 months it won't do any harm so put it out of your mind x

Ali - hope you're feeling ok - am sure the cat will work just as well as a hottie  

Sturne - hi hun, well done on the GN - I had shakkalakkawhatever and was a bit excited but then it fell behind at the end 

Mungo sounds like you're all sorted hun and in good shape for your first scan.  Thanks god for the extra stims!  Which nurse was it who came to the rescue? Good luck for tomororw, will be thinmking of you xx

Grace - hi hun, don't worry on the healthy eating falling off the wagon - as long as you're generally getting more good stuff than bad stuff I think that's the main thing, its easy to get obsessed with it all so please try not to worry.  I got the apimist with extra pollen as I just thought the more of some of the good stuff the better but my nutritionist just recommended the basic one which i think is £16 and I paid £20 (it is actually the single most vile thing ever tho, be warned!) x

AFM - managed yoga and pilates last week and planning to get at least 2 in a week from now on.  Got my meditation class on Friday night so looking forward to that  Acupuncture booked in for a few weeks and going to book in with a lady who does crystal therapy as well as reflex in between now and then to keep up the relaxing vibe.  DP has gone to wembley today so I'm home alone - I'm also on strike - the housework can wait, I can't be arsed to do anything.  I'm going to watch a couple of things on planner then watch the match.  Yesterday I spent the day sorting out the spare room, cleared a load more junk out - its now almost ready for baby  I think I'm tired as AF must be due - felt a bit grumpy last couple of days and so tired today - but its all good, cycle is going back in the right direction again - its 26 days if it arrives tomorrow.  Busy week ahead of work, exercise and relaxation but I will pop in when I can to see how you're all doing and most importantly this week mungo, lexi and ali

love to all and looking forward to seeing some of you next weekend xx


----------



## loopskig

Table at Nandos the Hub, MK booked for x10 (under the name 'Pumpkins' of course) at 12.30 on Sunday 29th April so we can have a drink on arrival whilst waiting for our complete party to assemble. 
A bientot, Loops xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - well done hun.... our social secretary  you're a star. Pumpkins of course..... now we just need to organise 'us'. did you get my PM about chez Kig or Next? i could come over a bit earlier and meet lil J & Mr Kig ..... i can speak French for the lil one...... hehe! xx

10fingers - oh no! working today.... that's pants. we're watching the footie too. i'm ok now. what's passed is passed and i can't change anything. i can just protect us both from now on  i'm also fitting in Yoga too.... it makes me feel great so more of that is on the agenda. Good news the spare room is now all ready for baby..... hun it's not next weekend.... it's the one after

AFM - yummy pasta bake full of veg is about to be eaten... another weekend 'treat'.... organic and no white flour though of course... lol
xxxx


----------



## sturne

Well done loops on organising the meet up.   

Looking forward to meeting you all.xx

Ali do you want to car share as I practically live 10 miles from you? Happy to drive,up to you Hun? Xx good luck for your scan tomorrow.

10 fingers - well done you on your exercise, pilates and yoga. I must seriously try to do better. I have a Zumba wi game that I got for Xmas and I haven't used yet. I must do. Honestly I get so tired, god I sound like an old woman!! But I think doing ridiculously silly shifts doesn't help....but come 1st June I have a normal job with normal hours.yay. Can't wait,plus no more weekends so more time with my dh.

Mungo - you asked when I'm off to Athens. Well 7 days after my af arrives. I will be out there roughly 10 days. If all goes to plan it will be early may. I'm on short protocol....fingers crossed everything goes well.

Just catching up with b.g.t from last night. Does anyone watch the voice? I really like it.

Catch up with you all soon.
Let's of love xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi grace, wow congrats to be at ARGC. They do have great results, so that is really good news hun. I am sure your appt will go well, they are supposed to hyper busy but worth it, from what I have read. They were my 2nd choice after George, but it was a close run thing  Yep I am on my 2nd cycle with george at ZW. George is great and my nurse is lovely, they keep a v close eye on you, which I need thanks to my determinedly pcos ovaries. The main thing is that I feel I am doing everything I can with this clinic (well that is considered best practice, there are plenty of upcoming techniques I am sure they havent tried!). I am on apimist+pollen which according to my nutritionist is good for pcos, so might suit you Grace? I have it in my protein shake (30 g brown rice powder, 30g ground nuts, flax seeds, 250ml of innocent strawberry smoothie - its not too bad and I am sure whey powder would be less 'powdery'!).

Suzy, haha 2 down to suzy vs rats then! Hurray for getting all your vits on time. I am sure with all the healthy eating you have been doing for quite a long time, you will be in top top shape hun.  We have just used arborio rice for the risotto, which isnt quite up there with brown rice or wild rice, but the veg  & pulses in there hopefully make up for it. The enchiladas are just bean chilli in a wrap (corn for me, tho they have flour & therefore some gluten so not allowed for a few more weeks), with tomatoe sauce inside foil containers. Dh puts cheese on his when we stick them in the oven and I tend to have some houmous on the side as the top gets dry without cheese. We put most stuff in freezer bags, very tightly sealed with as little air as possible, and then pop them in unsealed tupperware so they all freeze in 'blocks', then take them out of the tupperware ready for the next batch. I am not too happy with using plastics,  but havent found a good solution. I put 'oven' dishes into foil containers, but you can get a bit of freezer burn with that which reduces flavour a little.  Also found that veg that contains a lot of water (e.g. courgettes in ratatouille)  tend to go mushy when defrosted. Slightly more starchy veg does fine. The aubergine & lentil lasagne sounds lovely! . Hmm hopefully customs will be ok, I am sure I have taken the green powder and all my vits through customs without a problem.  One taste of the greenstuff and they will know its supposed to be a health drink!  I forgot to ask if you were on antagonist protocol, are you on cetrocide? I have to start that tonight.

Ruthie hehe yes so hard for our poor dh! hope you managed to fit your jog in. I find sun salutations great for giving me a kick start and they feel as tho they might be speeding up my metabolism.. Not sure if they do... Good luck with the nurses appt. I am sure all that jogging must be helping. Could you try some interval training? It isnt nice but short intense activity is supposed to help with blood sugar, insulin resistance etc as well as weight loss; well according to a horizon programme I watched  10F&T is right about the muscle! 

Lexi lots of positive thoughts for you. Hope you are doing well andf counting down the days till that BFP. 

Loops brill thanks for being so good at organising us. As 10F&T said shall we meet you at the bowling alley? Would that be easier? I live in a little village and sat navs can send ppl on all sorts of confusing small roads.

10F&T wow how exciting! Are you seeing Terri? She came to my rescue with the meds and always does, including calling me on her days off bless her.  She is lovely  it feels a lot more real when you get the protocol through. Ooh I am getting butterflys for you, just knowing we will have a pumpkin patch in northamptonshire soon, courtesy of george heehe.  Wow you sound like you are doing brilliantly with the yoga, pilates, meditation and crystal therapy. You will be in such good shape for june! Glad to hear you had a slightly lazy day, boo to Af but good to be getting more normal cycle lengths.

Ali good luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed those eggs are nearly ready.

Sturne fingers crossed for Af being on time. that is v exciting! is your dh coming out for the 10 days too? what do you do? shift work is bound to mess with your energy levels, but hurray for that stopping soon.

Afm yep the diet plan is a pain, esp the protein shake and being gluten free for me. Most of the types of food recommended I eat normally anyway, but I miss bread and the occasional bean burger! Oh and a glass of wine haha. A few treats are definitely needed as suzy said; otherwise we would all go mad..though I am stimming now so my occasional dark chocolate and glass of wine is banned. I find batch cooking & freezing  the easiest way to keep on the straight and narrow, esp during the week. A good soup @luncthime, deforested from the freezer gets me nearly halfway there with my veg & protein, otherwise I would be lost.  Dh has batch cooked 30 portions over the last 3 days, whilst on hols. He should have a medal.. Tho I did wash all of the recycling, compost & kitchen bins out, which were v grotty; and packed and organised my meds and drugs for going to london & my intralipid IV, so haven evened up the brownie points a little.

I had a busy morning doing housework & starting to get ready for london (have a studio apt booked from Wednesday till Saturday, which is a luxury but it is exhausting to go to & from london every day, and it is impossible to stick to my diet plan without a kitchen). Have a huge case full of drugs & medical equipment for my iv. Just enough room for clothes and toiletries haha. I don’t have a shower at home (still saving for a new bathroom) so I am looking forward to a few days with a shower.

If there is anyone who is on immune treatment, I am having my first self organised intralipid iv on Thursday, so shout if you want to hear how it went. Has been the biggest pain in the **** to get meds, med equipment & nurse sorted and ended up still with a nurse agency, but its still going to be cheaper then healthcare at home (£380 per iv, grrr!).

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, that my ovaries are not going mad already and for ali and lexi too  

Love to all
Mungo xx


----------



## sturne

Mungo - I will be having intralipids as well. So very keen to see how you gt on, and what it is exactly as I've never h ad it before. I was supposed to have them before I go out to Athens and then when I get there but can't find anyone locally that does it. Where do you live, and who is doing it? How much is it? Sorry for all the questions,hope you don't mind....if I don't have it done penny said not to worry, I'll just have it done over there, so probably be easier....good luck with it.xxx
I work at heathrow airport for Amex. Shifts are 4.30 am - 2.30pm and 12.45 - 22.45 and I live 1 hour away so on my earlies I get up at 2.45 am. Not the best!!! 

Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Loops-* Well done on sorting all that out- I Will defo be there! I live in Notts so will be traveling form there, Cant wait to meet you all xx

*Suzy-* Thanks for the email, Bit of a bummer as i can't open it with my MAC software  am planning on trying to open it at work tomorrow. 
Oh looked at the seeds and sprouter and it looks FAB, i found a website called http://sproutpeople.org/ Its AMAZING! full of info for the fellow sprouter lol  
As for your greens powder, have you tried mixing it with a tiny drop of water into a paste and then adding it to AJ, this Might help xx

*Mungo*- sounds like you've had a busy day, hope the diet plan is not too painful, just think of the end result. Hope you get off to London OK, sounds like you've got everything sorted 

*Ruthie-* Hope your Jog went well, I've had a day off today too! 
Not been doing this very long but yes am feeling Much Better! I put on over a stone during my last treatment and then 3 months later, i hadn't lost much weight and was starting my FET, since we abandoned our treatment I have really stepped things up, plus I've got to get in my bikini 6 weeks today!eek xxx

*10F&T-* Well done on the Pilate's and yoga, sounds great and it does the world of good for both mind and body  xx

*Sturn-* Hope all goes to schedule for you  are you all set for Athens, won't be long now xx

*Lexi-* More than half way to getting that BFP  Hope your feeling OK and getting lots of rest xx

*Ali-* good luck tomorrow xx

Love to everyone else  
/links


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

My scan went ok and I now have EC booked for Thursday at 9am Eeeek....      
So now hope that everything goes ok and they get lots of eggs      

This one hopefully will be less stressful than the last cycle when DH ended up in hospital on the day of EC with a horrendous nose bleed....

Ali


----------



## mungoadams

hey all

ali i remember how stressful that sounded ali but wonderful news to have ec booked and i am sure this will be a much better day and of course   for some lovely top quality eggs for that bfp!

jadeyjade haha well at least not too much longer being high protein for me 

sturne, will send you a pm tomorrow morning with IL info  there are a couple of options i think. oh blimey those shifts sound horrendous  v plsd you wont be doing them from june!

lexi   hope you are doing well.

afm just got in from london, left at 8.30, a long day for a blood test & a scan.. george found 12 follicles on one side 13 on the other; ranging from 6 to 12mm; with a few smaller ones. So pass the protein shake! not surprised i am on the verge of hyperstimming, tho oestradiol is not too bad. at least i know i am doing everything i can.. a year of a specific pcos diet & metformin for 9 months - so maybe it would have been worse without it. it only takes one follicle to produce a good egg, so am focusing on that  . They have dropped my drugs down to 75 fostimon from 150 and hopefully that will do the trick and slow those pesky ovaries down! Scanning again on wednesday.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Well done mungo hope those pesky follies stay in check for a while longer! Actually no I shouldn't call them pesky as there is a winner in amongst them! Xxx

Well done Ali, all the best for thurs xx

Hi everyone else xx

I had pumpkin ravioli for tea tee hee  oh, and nothing like bumping into your egg collection nurse at the gym! Am not sure she recognized me, only used to seeing me stripped from the waist down lol


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's doing ok, I am hanging in there......just about, forgotten how hard the 2nd week is   I am convinced af is en route. 

Anyway, just to say yey to Ali for ec on Thursday, hoping for good quality eggs for you hon x

Mungo, I am sure George will keep those follicles under control for you, out of interest I think you'd mentioned something on here about chosing ZW over Argc, I just wondered what swung it for you to got to ZW? obv hoping this isn't a bridge I have to cross but they are my 2 clinic options should I need to. 

Love to all of you, I promise to do mammoth personal session once I've got living hell over and done with 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi everyone - so sorry i cant come for the get together   . We have the team bonding in Nice next week. I cant complain but i've seen the schedule and its not rosy for me, Looks like everyone at work is out to indulge in the french wine and i'm going to have to pretend to drink to stop those pesky questions of whether i'm pregnant - urgh.. if i wasn't prepping for this cycle this team bonding would have been a great. Eat and drink as much as i want (oh the good ole days  ) 

Mungo /Sturne - cant remember if you've had the intralipids yet but i had it done at CRGH . I was nervous but its just an iv and it took just over an hour . Didn't hurt at all. I sat next to someone else who was having it done and we spoke over that time which flew by. After a few of them, its supposed to make your skin and hair healthy and smooth.  Who knows as i only had one after my BFN.  No other side effects but you cant be allergic to peanuts. I am going to ask ARGC whether it works and whether they think my immunes are v bad. 

Suzy hon thanks for the offer - i have a few recipes already from my nutritionist which i am following (well trying) will shout when i get bored with these ones. Let me know if you want me to send what i have.  Just on the pro greens i was told not to mix with OJ as the acid kills the probiotic in there. Apple juice is fine. I also mix it with a bit of water first and then add a little juice. Or i take it as a shot and then have something nicer to drink afterwards.

Mungo - i was also told to avoid all juices . With PCOS, the high sugar in juices are not great with the sugar surges for the ovaries. Fruit is fine but not too many. Lots and lots of green veg though. I was recommended at least 350g-400g of it! I really hope ARGC is not too busy. The waiting time is going to great havoc with me stepping out at work. I see you're on Fostimon. Were you on gonal f before?  I didn't react to gonal f as much as merional tbh. Wondering whether its worth asking the new clinic on what is good for me.  Thanks for info on the royal jelly. Someone told me not to have hot drinks afterwards for at least an hour to stop it killing all the goodness in the royal jelly.  Not sure its true as once its in the stomach its acidic anyway...

Alig - all the best on Thursday ! its a key day for both of us by the looks of it.    I have everything crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else . Off to bed soon . I too have hit the gym and i'm flagging slowly.

Catch up soon

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

hello everyone 

We currently have an 'energy man' here measuring and calculating our energy efficiency. it's not going to be good. lol. our house is too big for too little insulation. we do have some good electric bills though from the past few months and are pretending that's our true bills (truth is we had wood fires going, as you all remember, so the bills aren't quite 'true') lol lol

*sturne* - we like the voice too. Although not sure i like the way they now have to do 'sing offs' 1 against 1. but we'll see. DH hates Danny so he drives me mad with his comments.... he says that he thinks he loves himself. i keep reminding him that if i looked like that i'd love myself too. haha!

*mungo* - i hope you got my PM last night hun. You will have some lovely strong eggs in those follies, there's no doubt about that  
another 3 chicken eggs for us  i can't wait for our new feeder to arrive. M has said they may then try to get in the house out of desperation. i like to think they'll just go in our traps (humane of course) instead. thx 4 all the food tips. i've just bought some freezer bags and foil trays to put the bags in yesterday. ( i figured putting the bags in the trays was no different to putting them in tupperware as nothing is touching, but will get more tupperware if you think it's best ) there's defo a gap in the market there for plastic free/tin free freezer storage. i will only freeze 'hard' food i think. i'll have to do a batch every weekend for the next 3 weekends as DH is by himself next week so he'll need lasagnes etc. It might be quite fun having customs taste my green powder. hahaha!!! i just have Puregon on my Antagonist SP's. Although i did have one lot of Gonal F last time.......
loving the sound of your studio app hun. funny how you have more tx stuff than 'you' products. lol.

*jadey* - i'll send you everything in the bodies of emails. i will sort this morning 4 you. thx 4 your web link. i shall have a peek. goodnessdirect also do good value sprouting seeds but not as much choice. thx for your tip too. yesterday i mixed with a little water & then added my AJ and it was defo an improvement so thx for that. i was less grossed out so that's a bonus. lol

*alig* - great news. good luck for thursday. will be thinking of you and sending lots of these 

*10fingers* - haha! maybe if you'd been half naked she'd have recognised you then...... your tea sounds lurvely 

*lexi* - aw bless ya. no it's not easy is it? but you hang on in there. just cuz you have AF feelings it doesn't mean it's your AF so stay strong hun. thinking of you lots. told DH we were waiting for your news this week and he did a little 'eek' xx living hell is nearly over.

*grace* - it's more fertility notes than meal ideas hun. but it sounds like you have everything you need from your nutritionist. it's just more about what to avoid and what to have and when. nutrition values of fertility foods etc. i'm getting a bit better with my pro greens now i'm mixing it up before i add the AJ 

ok off now, spelt bread to make, muffins to cook...... fingers crossed the report is good

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

hi Everyone

just a quick one from me today

Lexi - hope you are ok my dear, not long to go now, and I know it gets harder.  I know its easy to say but please please please do not read anything into your symptoms it is impossible to tell.  Remember to rest as much as you can!

Ali good luck for your ec on Thursday, don't worry about the slowness, mine were slow growers and i still got my positive result.  I remember the nose bleed too!  I hope that this time is very calm and goes well.

Mungo stimming again already fantastic! Well done on the follies, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all the way.

AFM had a bit of a scare yesterday, only phoned up the midwife for some advice on my swollen feet and she made me go into hospital to get checked!  After a four hour wait, i was in for ten minutes and it was all fine, but did not do much for my stress levels!

ruthie and mungo, the lack of sex is definitely worth it, although it lasts a bit longer than three months (or at least is quite rare!) due to the tiredness and the bump getting in the way!  Luckily I have a very understanding DH!

Loops thanks for organising the meet up, looking forward to catching up again.

Hi to Suzy, 10fingers, charlotte, sturne, jade, baby, simone and anyone I have missed

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

Hi all, this is poss my last post for a few days, I am not taking my laptop to london… I will see if I can post on my phone..

Lots and lots of luck  and  to Ali for EC on Thursday for lovely top notch eggs.

10F&T yes I am sure there has to be one good one  ooh that pumpkin raviloi sounds lovely! Haha I guess you look different with your clothes on   

Lexi hang in there not long now  Ignore those af symptoms, sooo many women get them and turns out they are pregnant  I am sure you will not need to look at other clinics. ARGC are supposed to be great and have brilliant success rates, but I am biased now… my main reason for going with ZW was the amount of time you get with george .. for the protocol and for monitoring etc, I normally have nearly an hour per session - he spends a LOT of time with you, but then it takes a long time to find my ovaries and then count the follicles . I am not sure if this (time with consultant as opposed to nurse) is strictly necessary and whether it makes any real significant impact on clinical success rates but psychologically it means I know that no matter what happens I got as much attention/care as was needed. That makes me feel a LOT better. At Care I deft did not feel like that! 

Grace oo that is frustrating when you cant drink and be merry and are surrounded by ppl that are!  I have had 6 IL's now (over 3 cycles & one BFP), all with Healthcare at Home, but I really resent the £380 so trialling a nursing agency called Health Professionals this Thursday. I had to buy all the drugs & equipment for the IV myself (excl the IV stand!), which took a fair bit of organising, but hopefully it will save me a fair bit. Not noticed much improvement on my skin & hair, darn it hehe. I think ARGC use IL's, Dr Gorgy uses something slightly different. They are supposed to be worth the wait at ARGC, but fingers crossed it doesn’t take too long to get cycling! I have heard they are quite firm about FSH below 10 before you start cycling? Well done on the gym front, I am quite jealous  Yeah I have been on a specific plan from ZW nutritionist for a year now (with a 2 month break whilst I was pregnant & m/c), I am allowed some juices, just for my protein shake & green gunk, but no extra. I eat 2-4 portions of carotenes a day and 2 portions of greens, plus 70g of protein and then have a long list of supplements I take. I am sticking pretty close to my plan, as I don’t want to overdo anything! It says on the apimist label not to mix with hot drinks, so I avoid them for a while afterwards. I am on my 6th jar!! I was on buserelin then menopur for #1, #2 was an FET and #3 was buserilin then fostimon & meronial ;#4 is antagonist so cetrocide and no buserelin... and to be honest the results for all of them incl #4 so far are v similar. If anything my hyperstimming has got slightly worse  but only a little and I trust George to  do his best.

Suzy wow you are doing well with the chicken eggs. Hope you get rid of those pesky rats! Yeh it is v annoying re containers for freezer food, there  is no good answer really  Lol ooh its almost worth encouraging a customs officer to give the green gunk a try, lol.  My case is even fuller now I have packed all supplements, tea and protein powders. I am packing a whisk for my protein smoothie too, lol.

Whirl thanks hun  oh crikey that must have been scary  I guess she was worried about preeclampsia? Reassuring they took such swift action though and that you were given the all clear. must be horrid having puffy ankles though. i have had it a few times and it is soo uncomfortable  Looking forward to seeing you soon and your bump 

AFM abdomen is now huge, so am going to start measuring it every day again. Drinking water like no tomorrow, doubled my protein shake & have stuck heats pads on! At least for the mo I can do up my baggiest pair of jeans… am feeling shattered, so off to do my meditation in a bit and then my last long bath for a while. Will post tomorrow if I can get a good enough signal on my phone… love to all mungo xx


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - oh hunny. what a to do hey...... gosh! i can imagine the worry. rest up now luv and rest easy knowing all is well with bubba  we'll all be fussing over you when we see you. lol. kisses xxxxxxxxx

*mungo* - BEST of EVERYTHING in the whole wide world hunny. i hope all goes well with your scans AND, as you may not be on until you get back, your EC too. Just think there will be some lovely strong embryos waiting for you very very soon & a fantabulous blast. exciting. i was big with my 12 follies so goodness knows what you're like with double that. eek! i hope you don't go too stir crazy. is DH with you at all over the next few days?

me!!! - i just made a lovely tea AND yet again DH announced that it was very good    phew! we had turkey escalope covered in rye & flax seed crumbs (oven cooked of course), with steamed broccoli and a slow cooked mixed bean and mixed veg casserole... with a few added tasty bits.
i'm feeling a bit chuffed.

love 2 all, esp thinking of Lexi, Ali and Mungo
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie...

Suzy thanks a lot Hun for nutritional info. Will study properly on fri (day off) but like sound of some of recipes and some things for dh swimmers!! Will get him on almonds straight away!!
So how many chickens you have now? We have 6 now as got another 2. Have called them jassy jas, and sunny after 2 friends of mine hehe. We get 3 eggs a day now. So not bad. They love sultanas, they go mad for it. I also stroke them like I do my cat, the leghorn just crouches down so I can stroke her.she loves it!! Xx

Mungo - thanks Hun for the pm, will pm you tomorrow. Good luck with scans xx

Lexi       for you. Not long now to wait.xx

Whirl glad all ok with your swollen feet.  xx

Grace Ahh sorry we won't meet on the Sunday. Thanks for advice ref intralipids. I will be having it done, just have to decide whether to get it done here on Athens. Mungo sent me some useful info on it as wasn't sure. Xx

Have a good evening and also hi to Ali - hope Thursday goes well for you and love to everyone else.xx


----------



## sturne

Oh forgot to mention tomorrow I have mine and dh routine blood tests for HIV,hep b and hep c etc. I was panicking as I completely forgot I needed to get them done. Should be fine. And also I was learning my new role today which I'm starting in June. I am taking over admin role mon - fri and the lady is Going off to have her baby. I was thinking what happens if/when she comes back in a year but then I thought hopefully it will be my turn by then and we could possibly job share....that would be nice   

Xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Well one more day until EC and the nerves are kicking in, not about the procedure itself but the outcome. 
Last night I had my trigger shot and that was a story itself. My DH and I are both season ticket holders at Reading FC and we had a match last night with a chance of being promoted, so there was no way I was going to miss it. The trigger shot was scheduled for 10pm, so anyway we the match finished at 9-50pm and we did it, we got promoted. The second best day of my life, the 1st was when we got promoted in 2006, our wedding is a close 3rd (don't tell the hubby!). I watched a bit of the celebrations and then sneaked to the loos to do my trigger shot, which was all ok....

Anyway the other thing is the promotion parade and party at the stadium has been booked for 29th April, so really sorry but I don't want to miss it (footie comes 1st), so will have to miss our meet up, hope you all don't mind....

Anyway better do some more work, hope Lexi is doing ok...

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Whirl

Good luck for tomorrow Ali!  

special hello to Lexi and Mungo too, thinking of you both


----------



## suzymc

alig - good luck for tomorrow..... Mungo also sends her best wishes   there will be lots of pumpkins thinking of you.
sorry about Sunday. good news on the promotion though.

sturne - we are staying at just 3 chickens for now. one of our chickens crouches for me too - i think they think you're her cockerel!! funnily enough i gave mine sultanas today. there's not much they don't enjoy eating. have you tried boiled rice yet? no rat problem yet then hun? ours are driving us nuts. i have to check for eggs about every 45 mins at the moment to beat the rats. i am winning though right now. we have also just bought a rat free chicken feeder  i hope it works!! i hope your tests went ok today and good news on your new role. does it come with better pay? if not why not?!? hehe! 

lexi - is saturday still the day? eek!!!!    

hey whirl  xx

afm - now the proud owner of two sprouter kits and various seeds to sprout. i am going to start with mung beans and hopefully we'll get a meals worth before i go to the UK on Wed. it reckons they sprout in about 2 days so i shall report back in a few days   it's the Alfalfa i'm most looking forward to trying as it's so high in vitamins

love 2 all
suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Buttley! 

Where are you ? 

(My friend is trying to find this thread but is having trouble, just wanted to post this as it may help her find us) 

Proper post coming up soon, need to catch up quickly xxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Suzy-* wow you got your sprout kit, I ordered mine yesterday! hopefully we can share tips 
I didn't manage to open the attachments you sent me  really looking forward to seeing them.. your recent meals sound lovely 
Hope your feeling better for it and that your Boosts have kicked in xx

*Ali-* lots of  for EC,  you get lots of Healthy eggs, sounds like you had fun doing your trigger  xx

*Mungo*- Hope London goes really well and you get everything done, stress free... Hope that case isn't too heavy, sounds like you are very prepared   Hugs xx

*Lexi-* sending you special thoughts and  Hope your doing ok, not long now for that BFP  xx

*10F&T*- LOL on the EC nurse at the Gym, small world ay xx

*AFM-* Two things arrived today, AF and finally my letter from the hospital asking my doctor to refer me for the operation. Felt a bit sorry for myself today and very emotional, keep bursting into tears  i really didn't want to have AF this month, that was the plan... it's just a reminder of how it's gonna be a long road.....

Love to everyone

Oh my friend i told you about is looking for this thread as she wants to join, so keep a eye out for *Buttley*


----------



## Simonechantelle

Alig,  good luck with the EC tomorrow. X

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well.  Last work day of the week for me tomorrow so will catch up with posts then. X


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Simone- 
Hope your feeling ok and your last day at work goes well xxx


----------



## loopskig

Wahoo best of everything for tomorrow Ali darling. And congrats on the Royals result! A sign that all good things are going to happen for you this month. Lets hope your little one doesn't arrive on a match day else it sounds like you are liable to stave off labour til the final whistle xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali good luck with EC today

Lexi hope you are hanging in there. Not long now  

Everyone else I will be back on later to say some proper hellos xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

jadeyjade - oh no! not another one who can't open my attachments. that makes 3 now. lol. i'll send everything to you in the body of emails at some point today. there is a chance that your friend can't see this area that we are posting in. this section is only viewable to members who have posted over a certain amount of times (it's something like 50 or 70) so if she is new to FF itself then she probably can't see us. sorry about that hun...... she'll have to get busy posting if that's the case. lol. I do feel very bright and full of life. I am certainly a lot less lazy. I am constantly up baking and making things for the freezer. i've nearly filled it up ready for after my op  DH is being left alone for 6 days next week so i've got a list of meals to make for him on Tuesday, otherwise he'll just buy pizzas etc. BUT mainly i wanted to give you a big       sorry about your witch arriving, mines due Sat and i know i won't appreciate her.  xxxx

hiya simone, heapy and loops xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi - wish me luck girls off to my first appointment with new clinic in a few hours... hoping they will have some answers.   . Having a large brekkie as I hear they take 17 vials of blood - urgh!


Grace x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, in recovery room, only 4 eggs, absolutely gutted !!


----------



## suzymc

alig - in the worlds of Whirl our good luck charm you don't need many eggs to get pregnant. don't be disheartened. it's all about quality and not quantity.

grace - eek! how exciting   good luck. don't get up straight away after all those viles. yikes!!! let us know how it all goes. i want to know everything. i got your PM hun, i'll send everything to you today

afm - massive batch of cauli cheese (weekend treat & IVF protein) plus massive batch of slow cooked refried beans (without the frying) being made today for the freezer  i'm starting to feel a bit guilty about all the money i've spent on food and supplements from m&d's donation as we've just had a few money issues thrown our way. why is nothing ever easy?!?

love 2 all..... xxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Ali-* Please don't be disappointed  its quality not quantity, I was told that as our body usually produces One egg each month, it is possible during ivf that our body still tries to pump all of its energy into One Super egg! hopefully that what you have 

*Suzy- *thanks for that regarding emails, your a star! its my fault anyway as i use Mac... Glad your feeling good in yourself and are feeling the rewards of all your efforts.. sorry to hear about the money struggles, i suppose its part of this whole process and I'm sure something will come along your way soooonn...  Oh as for my friend, that makes sense as she hasn't posted on here much, She will be disappointed as i had told he about our 'Meet up' and she wanted to get to know everyone on here with the possibility of coming along to meet you all  xx

*Grace-* best of luck today  xx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## suzymc

jadeyjade - i know  it's a bit of a poo isn't it. whilst it's fab only long term members can see our posts it's a shame that your friend can't. but she's more than welcome to the meet hun. we'd love to meet her   i'm sure i don't just speak for myself. how many posts has she made so far? if she joins a cycle buddie thread it's amazing how quick the posts tot up and then i'm sure she'll be able to view us & join us soon...... xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks Suzy, thats lovely of you   
She has been a member for a while but only ever made a few posts.. 
I will tell her to join up to a current cycle thread and get busy lol 
Hope your having a nice day, are you in the kitchen cooking up something Healthy? xxx


----------



## loopskig

Ali - I can see where you are coming from babe when we hear of folk harvesting high numbers of eggs BUT (you know what's coming...)

_*IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!! FORGET THE ODDS, YOU WILL GET PREGNANT
- YOU ARE A POSITIVE PUMPKIN!!*_​
Grace - hope you've got on OK today darling. Wow, 17 vials! Bet you're feeling a bit anaemic. Plenty of greens for your tea tonight! It will all be worth it... 

Lexi - got nothing to say but eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 2 sleeps til you have some super super news


----------



## alig1972

Hi, back home but i have been sick several times and it is not funny anymore,  i didn't have this last time. Guess it is just a reaction to the sedation...ali


----------



## suzymc

those i need to email all my nutrition sheets to i'm afraid it'll have to be tomorrow or the weekend now as i've had a mad day and need to shut my laptop down
catch you all soon
xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy can i have the sheets too please for my friend?  Will pm you my email x

Ali- four is great and they may all be little super eggies.  You are doing really well so keep the eyes on the prize.  You are one step closer  

Grace - hope it went well

Hi All you other lovely pumkinettes and hope you are well.  I promise a proper catch up post is coming this weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

I hope everyone is ok, 

Thanks for all your fab supportive messages this week, unfortunately it's looking like a other bfn for me  

I did a test on weds 11 days post transfer and again this morning 13 days post transfer and both were negative. I knew in my heart it hadn't worked and I know I still have a couple more days until otd but I think we all know if it's negative today it isn't going to change and I don't need any false hope. 

I don't think it's hit me properly yet but my husband is devastated, he is such a laid back character normally yet anger has really kicked in. I think we are going to take some time out for a couple of months before we start again , go on holiday and we will definitely be changing clinics.  I feel emotionally and physically drained, I think 2 operations and 2 failed ivf's in a year is enough for anyone. 

Anyway, Ali I am keeping everything crossed for you lovely, I don't think quantity matters as everyone has already said. So let's just focus on a nice good quality embryo developing nicely for you both. 

Mungo, keep going honey, again hoping for lovely good quality eggs for you. I had an appt booked with george that I booked months ago so I am going to go and see him and the arcg and make a decision from there. 

Love to everyone else, have a good weekend 

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw Lexi huni   don't completely give up hope yet Hun as still not your OTD xx but I understand what you're feeling/saying of course and I'm so so sorry, I was sure this was your time. Massive hugs for you both - you know where I am if you need to let off steam xx  

Ali, remember it only takes one x 

Love to all

Xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi, feeling loads better today and taking it easy at home. Just had the call and out of the 4, 3 have fertilised. ET is booked for Sunday at 9am, feeling a lot more positive today. Lexi, so sorry to hear your news...Ali


----------



## sturne

Lexi - Ahh so sorry hun. Sending you a massive   

Ali - glad to hear 3 are going well, good luck for Sunday.x

Afm - well just been for baseline scan as my af arrived yesterday. Plenty of follicles on each ovary which is good but also a small cyst   really worried now they are going to cancel   waiting to hear back from Penny.

Let you know outcome later.
Xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies just a quick post from me. Managed to get on the thread on my phone. 

Ali wow that's wonderful! 3 embryos is great news  if I don't come on before, wishing you lots of luck, but you wpnt need it! 

Lexi I am so sorry  massive massive hugs. There is still a glimmer of hope, but I completely understand where you are coming from.  We are all here for u and your dh too.

Afm, things are going v slowly. I had 25 follies on monday ranging from 6 to 14 mm or so, so as that was day 5 and given my history George dropped my dose down to 75. By Wednesday my oestradiol had actually dropped  so back to 150.. scan today showed .27 follies with some already at 18, but most around 12, so another scan tomorrow, ec not til tues or weds which is 15 days of stimming... panicking that the egg shell will harden  and uterus lining be too thick  I didn't see George today so have to wait till  tomorrow to ask him. Have done well till this morning.. not helped my being on my own in London since weds. Dh is here tonight and going home after scan tomorrow which I am looking forward to!  

Will try to post tomorrow. Love to evreyone and sorry for no personals. Not sure if will make the meet now.. but will try! Love mungo Xx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi * - oh sweetie. so so sorry. like 10fingers i was convinced this was your time. if the outcome is still the same on OTD then you know we're all here for you AND we all know how you are feeling. it took me an age to get over my two and i'm not quite there yet but you have all our support and i hope we can help you. the two clinics you are hoping to try could not be better. this path we are all on is so hard and so stupidly long. we will all get there. So sorry your DH is so angry about everything, mine was the same and sadly it all started in the transfer room for me, it was already over from then on for him, i refused to give up hope though....
now is the time for you both to have some you time. massive massive hugs to you both.... xxxxxx  

*alig* - fab fab fab fertilisation hun. told you they were good strong eggs 

*sturne* - i hope the outcome is good for you...... you may want to evict the pesky cyst though...... do you have PCOS?

*mungo * - hey you.... i thought slowly slowly was good? My clinic like to stimulate for 13-15 days for everyone - and they do have a lot of success, just not with me it would seem. if you're worried about the lining being too thick then perhaps avoid the heat pads now? what is too thick hun? if you don't mind me asking. I bet DH couldn't come sooner. look after yourself hun. always thinking of you xx

*AFM* - i hate to winge at times like these but with our IVF looming i need help..... can anyone point me in the direction of any good links regarding why white wine is bad for us both? i can only find articles on white wine being really bad for women and that beer is bad for men. this sucks cuz DH has been drinking 2 cans beer a night for the past 2 weeks. I was quite chuffed about this as i thought that was a lot better than 4 Pastis's or a bottle & a bit of wine (his normal evening drinks). DH has said if i can proove to him white wine is bad for him he won't drink it..... but all i can find is beer for men. so maybe he should drink wine instead? I just know unit for unit he will drink more if there's some wine in the house than beer. he said he'll only give up alcohol for attempt #4 if he asks the doc and she tells him to stop!!!! as she's not trained in nutrition and i've seen women smoking outsider her clinic i doubt that will be the case. i was so proud as he's been cut his drinking down so much that now i find out he's picked the wrong drink...... i don't know what to do!!!!!!! should i just show him the articles related to beer and say to change to wine? any advice or links would be appreciated. thx

love 2 all Suzy xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

me again - 
heapy - you didn't PM me hun -  it's all good with me so let me know your email addie for the nutrition stuff

jade & grace - i just emailed you everything in emails....... sturne do i still owe you emails or have i sent them to you? i'm getting myself all confused.

is there anyone else i still haven't emailed the sheets that wants them/has asked for them?

my brain isn't what it used to be!!!

so DH and i have now discussed how much beer for men actually reduces your chances of IVF success (by 30%) and how does he feel about that as i told him i'm not happy if he drinks wine instead because he will drink more wine per volume than beer and i didn't get a lot of response. the normal sh*t about how his Dad drank loads and fathered 4 children - yes! but he was a lot younger and he wasn't going for IVF was thrown back at him. He then sulked when i said that it mentioned that Zinc and Vit C combat the effects of alcohol as he was back on his 'my sperm is fine' bandwagon. So who knows what will happen now. so IVF#3 means him drinking but drinking less, i'm sort of OK with that. But IVF #4 when i was hoping he'd really cut back all stems on our consultant telling him to stop drinking, i'm not OK with that, because she knows nothing about nutrition. He said he knows alcohol effects sperm but he refuses to accept that this is our problem, he's right it might not be but isn't it best to cover all bases? deep down i know he knows he has to try because he is cutting back and that says he knows why he is cutting back. but even so. i need a really good internet article to show him. i've found many 'research' articles but nothing really really concrete. one said no more than 20units a week so i have told him this.... we'll see but i had managed to destress myself over all this but now, oh i don't know!!!! i think i'm just getting desperate!
i think i'm just going to drop milk thistle in all his food......  & this nutrient plus i've found to put in his OJ
it's a good job it's his birthday this weekend or else i may have killed him.... haha. i hate to feel like i'm slagging him off (again) and it's a bad day i know but i just need to off load sometimes. sorry for going on!!!!


----------



## sturne

Suzy - you sent me all the emails Hun, thank you.xx    men!!!!!! Seriously if they had to go through the same    we have to how the    would they cope!!!! Why is it so difficult to go without a drink for 3 months? It's not forever!!!! I don't get it. I think most men are the same Hun. If me and dh argue it will be over alcohol consumption!! To be fair my dh has reduced his intake but not given up altogether. There is always some excuse I.e it's the weekend or it's been a hard day or I deserve a special treat!!! And then if he opens a bottle of wine I feel like a glass and he should encourage me not to e drinking/not having a drink as well!!? Anyway sorry I can't find any article or anything but I guess it's all about keeping it in moderation. Can you not get him to cut it out in the week and then just have a drink at the weekends? Honestly though MEN what are they like!!!

Mungo - I think I had to do Stims for 15 days first time. It is such an emotional roller coaster for all of us. Praying for you, sure you will be fine.xx

Afm - well am going back on Monday for another scan. If its gone then I can start   
If not then I can't and don't know what appends append tbh as never been in this situation before  
Has anyone got any experiences on having small cysts,probably left over from my last Ivf cycle? 
Suzy I do ave pcos apparently although I don't have any symptoms and wouldn't of known unless told.

I am so upset at the moment, I know worst case they will probably remove it and I start next month but it seems like forever away. I keep crying     
Sorry for banging on about me I know we are all going through something.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. We have got a wedding to go to tomorrow night, staying away and dh booked a lovely lunch for us on the Sunday so something to look forward to. Also meeting some ff's from the Berkshire thread tomorrow morning, meeting for coffee. Bringing dh so he can meet some of them and their dh and dp. Maybe they can discuss how they are gonna cope with less alcohol intake     

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

just a quickie i will be on properly for personals tomorrow just got in from work been on 12hour shifts all week.

lexi my little love i am so so sorry i really thought it was your time. there is nothing i can say to take the pain away i only wish i could make it all better for you hun. you take care of you and your husband together you guys will get through this and i hope you find the strength to try again.xxx

thinking of you both 

love lisa.xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,  

Sorry I haven’t posted in a while, I’ve missed so much.

Cycle number 4 has started! On day 2 of stimming, everything got to me yesterday and I’m not feeling very positive at the moment. I just what this to work so badly and really can’t face doing this again.  

Thanks for your advice ladies on telling parents – I decided not to say anything as I feel less pressure to keep mum up to date with the cycle. I may regret it in a few days when I may have to start telling some white lies. Its made a little easier by my parents living an hour and a half away so no chance of bumping into them!

I will have to give the meet a miss, I was really hoping I could come as I wanted to meet all you lovely pumpkins but I will probably be in London over that weekend or close to going to egg collection. 

Mungoadams- can’t believe you have started already too! Hope it all goes well. I am sure you will have some great eggs in there. These cycles are always sent to test us.  I’ve never done short protocol before so not really sure how many days to expect to stim. I have another scan Monday which will be day 6 and then one on day 9 and then not sure how soon egg collection will be after that.  

Alig – As the others have said, it only takes 1! On my last cycle I got 10 but out of those only 3 fertilised normally and I still had 2 good ones put back on day 3. Have everything crossed for you.  

Grace – hope your appointment with your new clinic went well.

Lexi2011 – I am still hoping your result will change. Whatever happens there are lots of people on this cycle who are here fore you. The IVF journey is an emotional rollercoaster and I wish none of us had to go through it. Spend time with DH, have lots of hugs. Deep down you always have that feeling that you know what the outcome is going to be. I’m petrified for this cycle as I can’t bear to see another BFN.    

Hello suzy, gingerfairy, jadeyjade, loopskig, 10F&T and anyone else I’ve missed.

Must go, battery about to die on laptop.

Charlotte xx


----------



## suzymc

oh gee! what a morning we've had. I got a false positive on a pregnancy test this morning. It's been a rollercoaster of emotions. I was only doing a POAS to make sure it was OK to dye my hair today. 
We could both see a line. it was faint but it was there. only when we took the test apart did we notice that there was a bit of wee trapped that was causing a second line in between the plastic and the tester strip (it was also too close to the test line so it wasn't quite in the right place). there is no line on the actual strip and i've just done a second test which also has no line.
god! the hope that was running through us both first thing this morning was intense. All i can say is from now on we're stepping away from 'line' tests and i suggest everyone else does the same because evaporation lines can happen on these tests and i don't want anyone else to have false hope. we're going to get clearblue from now on!!!!!!!!!
nightmare!!!!!!!!!!
needless to say now i've done the tests i can feel mother nature knocking on my tummy and the witch is defo on her way. DH wants to go out and get another tester for tomorrow just incase. i will do this for him as he needs closure but i already know for sure!! we must have spent about an hour each on google and evaporation lines are mostly common in 20ml tests. (which i had). AF will hopefully turn up before we have the heartache of another test.

i will do personals another time. i don't know what to do now today. i can't calm down but shutting the laptop down is happening right now!!!
love 2 all, a slightly emotional Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

we got 2 more tests, went out for lunch and i said i bet my AF arrives by the time we get home. Just got home, just been to the loo - yes AF's started. awful awful day         horrid horrid horrid........


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, thanks for all your lovely messages. 

I just feel totally floored today   thats the only expression I can think of that sums up how I feel. Just feel like getting into bed, putting the covers over my head and never getting up. 

Suzy  , like you need to deal with a false positive on top of everything else

Sorry i cant face personals right now but thinking of everyone having treatment at the mo x


----------



## jadeyjade

Just did a really long post and it has dissapered 

*Lexi*- sending you huge  Go back to bed, it won't do you any harm to just rest, you have been through so much 

*Suzy-* what a morning, sorry you had to go through that  
With regards to your DH drinking, i would suggest that if he doesn't have a problem with alcohol then it won't be a problem to give it up for a few months, this would also help support all the effort that your going to. 
I work as a drug and alcohol counsellor and have a number of leaflets that i could bring to the Meet. 
If he still chooses to drink, It would be safe to suggest that he stays within the 'safe' recommend unit intake of 21 units each week, anything above this would place him in the increased risk category. Some times it won't help a situation if your telling him not to do something, i would simply let him know how disappointed i am, and hope that this would be enough to make him feel gulty and encourage change. I would also suggest that alcohol is a poison, just like smoking, how serious would he think you where if you chose to smoke or drink whilst TTC. Here are a couple of links i hope will help.... Good Luck Hun xx

http://malefertilitycentre.com/?p=29
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/20/alcohol-hinders-baby-ivf

*Sturn*- I totally understand your worries, as you know i have just had to abandon TX, but as everyone said to me, sometimes better out than in and i would rather know now than when its too late 

*10F&T-* Hope you get sorted, have faith in the clinic, I'm sure they know best xxx

*Charlotte & Mungo*- Sending you both some   

To everyone else  
Not long now till the Meet  eeeeeeeekkkk
/links


----------



## suzymc

aw thanks for your lovely support ladies  i really need you all today and i know i'm not the only one having a bad time at the moment. i just can't believe we both saw a line....... madness!!!! i can't stop thinking about it. it wasn't even a different colour - it was pink like the test line!!!!! it was so there - a second line.

i'm currently baking a birthday cake as along with 10fingers (another crazy similarity hun, it's no wonder they're so alike..... did we ever actually discuss the days they were actually born? lol) it's DH's birthday this weekend (tomorrow) & i am then dying my hair (stupid fate)...... as soon as i've done all that i will come on for proper personals. DH is getting a proper chocolate cake baked for his birthday and i am going to enjoy eating it so i am!!!!!!!

*10fingers * - oh that's so so crazy hun, mungo called the DHA, the DHEA the other day in a DM and confused me (ok not the same at all as the clinic should train better) but it all sounds like a total nightmare for you. between you me and lexi what a time we're all having..... and especially *lexi* - my heart is so heavy for you lexi my love. i wish we could all make everything right for you xxxxxxxxxx

*jadey* - thx hun, will reply properly later xx


----------



## sturne

Ahh Suzy sorry you had to go through that this morning. Xx as for the alcohol thing I just read back over my post,I hope you don't think I was saying about your dh. I was meaning mine and generally most men. Was so upset yesterday with everything!! Feeling better and more positive today. Just met some lovely ff people. On way to croyden now to a hotel for wedding tonight. It is my friend who I met on holiday in Greece when we were 15 years old. We lost touch but she tracked me down a couple of years ago.looking forward to it.xxx


----------



## ginger fairy

oh suzy i am so sorry hun its awful my heart sank when i read your post lots of love and hugs going your way.xxx you enjoy that chocolate cake you deserve a pick me up treat .xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello everyone

i feel a bit sick now from licking the icing knife (too much)!!!!!!

*ali* - good luck tomorrow with the transfer...... amazing your clinic is open on a sunday!!!

*sturne* - men just don't get that embryos are made 50/50. They think because we are the ones that the baby grows in then we're the ones who are in charge. it drives me nuts. i'm a bit better about everything today. i do know my consultant won't tell him to cut back as otherwise she'd have asked by now if either of us drinks. but he's been told by me that anything over 20 units will be too harmful and he's not daft, he knows he drinks too much. he had cut down, it's his b'day weekend so i'm allowing him a few extra bevies but we'll be having words next week if i think he is going over 20/22 units (as of Mon). i just wish i could find some more solid evidence for him to read fertility/IVF wise apart from the obvious. 
i'm afraid i can't advise on the cyst hun. there must be a page or two somewhere on FF? i am sure it will be from your last cycle hun. but if you do have PCOS then i guess that's the reason. don't worry about it being another month because you can look upon it as another month of nutrition and egg nursing. oh don't worry hun, i figured what you meant  glad you're feeling more positive now and enjoy the wedding.

*charlotte* - that is great that your cycle has started. it seemed to come round quick. it's such a difference than donor eggs. we all understand where you are right now. please try and stay positive. do you have any IVF meditation CDs? i found they helped me loads to feel more positive. sorry we don't get to meet you though next week but totally understandable.

*10fingers * - you wouldn't believe all the veg we bought yesterday!!! i have sooooo much to cook on tuesday. lol. i'm having a whole day cooking stuff for the freezer and meals for M to last nearly a week. I actually finally found myself some frozen berries today so i'm attempting a homemade smoothie later  i couldn't face the progreens today though. lol. YES! you are right. it's funny we never even thought to discusss their birthdays as that is obviously the reason why they are both so similar. the food you are making sounds lush.... can i come? hehe! I am glad everything is now sorted with G. What a to do today hey! egg in rice goes nicely with indian food..... i don't blame you for the 2 cheats.... sounds like you're making loads as it is. we used to do curry evenings with our old neighbours in normandy. they were fun  i miss them!!! good news on the extra 'TTC' month!!! we now have NO months of trying before next IVF!!!! eek!!!!

*lexi* - get in under the duvet hun. do what you feel you need to do. rant, rave, scream, cry. don't feel bad for feeling low. just promise me that you'll eventually get up. xxxxx

*jade* - these things are really sent to try us!! i think DH does have a problem with alcohol!!!! that is why i don't want him to stop totally as his mood will be terrible and his stress levels will be through the roof. i'm trying not to nag him and reminding myself that it's his b'day weekend and he can drink what he wants as i know he still won't drink to excess and will be back to drinking less next week i just worry about it being borderline too much. and i know worrying doesn't help either. are the leaflets you have fertility related at all? he knows it's bad for him but he also knows many many men drink and have children he just refuses to accept that sometimes alcohol can effect your sperm to stop pregnancy happening. thx 4 the two links. one of them i had found the other not. they're sadly still not 'concrete' enough evidence for him. but he will be drastically cutting down if we get to #4 i tell ya!!! gr8 job you do though hun!!! yes, not long now till the meet 

*ginger fairy* - thank you hun. xxxxxx i think i'm ok now. DH has been so sweet about it all. he was so excited though. it's a killer to see 2 lines and then it be the stupid test, especially when we could both see the line.... i hope you're doing well. not long to wait now hey 

*AFM* - sinful chocolate cake is all made and decorated and in cake tin..... just. it was a bit too big and a chunk broke off whilst going in the tin! lol. it's too big for 2 people to eat, half of it may have to go in the freezer as it tastes rather rich..... lol. today i just don't care though and i will enjoy having a large chunk for tomorrows tea  we are having a nutella egg/french toast toastie for brunch tomorrow, followed by herbed lamb with some veg and then choc cake for tea. i think i'm more excited than DH. lol. we normally have 20oC for his b'day & have a BBQ in the sun but this year it looks pants weather so it will be strange to be stuck indoors...... i got him the first series of Game of thrones on DVD and a toilet!!!! for his birthday. so no doubt we'll be watching that tomorrow..... his heart is breaking as much as mine. false hope is a terrible thing.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladies - gentle reminder - this is a public site and anyone can view - you have to be a member to post and have over a certain number of posts to post on this board   


    Tis x


----------



## alig1972

Hi, well i am officially PUPO with 2 on board, felt a lot more relaxed this time. So now the 2WW begins and OTD is 5th May...Ali


----------



## suzymc

alig - that is great news......... 

just quickly - can any of you lovely ladies give me some help with *L Arginine * please? I was just looking up the reason why we have main food groups for fertility and what helps what. It says about L Arginine a lot and i know it comes in protein rich food products which we will both be having anyway. But because it's good good for stabilising the body to aid implantation - especially for women with fibroids. endo etc - i'm seeing a lot of recommendations for supplements. i don't want to add another supp unless any of you think it's a great idea/any of you have been recommended it. it says most vit supps contain L Arginine, but i can't see it anywhere on the ZW vits.... i could have sworn they'd put it in the vits, so why haven't they? or am i just not seeing it? so if any of you can help i'd really appreciate it thank you
ok back to DH..... i think we're having an afternoon watching DVDs. his birthday cake is well yum..... i need to open a cake shop, lol

love suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

fab news Ali. Sorry I didn't get on earlier to wish you luck. A nice relaxed, calm, positive thinking 2wks ahead for you?!

Cheers Thetis, did we break some sorting rules? Or are we not supposed to announce date & venue of meet ups in case of weirdo attention?

Oh Lexi. Tears for you darling. I hope you are being looked after/left in peace as you prefer. There are no words. Just wish we could give your hand a squeeze. Will you get some time to yourself this week and hopefully start to feel less of the void. I'm so sorry darling. Loops x


----------



## Betty-Boo

No rules broken    did read back along that some were concerned about who can read posts etc ... 


Have a fabulous meet up!  


    Tis xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - SO sorry to hear your news hun. Big BIG hug and love sent to you and husband. You are right 2 ops and 2 ivfs is a lot for anyone to go through in one year. Nurture yourself

ALi - Thinking of you

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

What a week its been

Sarah I'm so so sorry to hear how you are feeling, spend all the time you need hiding away and feeling grief and anger.  Thinking of you and DH    

Ali well done on being pupo, that's fantastic news. Take time to rest each day and drink plenty of fluids.

Sturne sorry to hear about the cyst hope things manage to get sorted - each stage of ivf is horrible and full of ups and downs, really hope things work out for you  

Mungo well done on the stimming!  I have looked back in my notes and I was stimming altogether for a total of 14 days, and it didn't do me any harm.  By all means talk to the consultant if it will help reassure you but hopefully everything will be fine.  

Charlotte day two already!  I really hope that it goes well and this is your time.  Will be thinking of you and your dh  

Suzy so sorry to hear about the false positives and the worries that dh won't cut out alcohol.  What a horrid few days, I hope you have had lots of chocolate cake to drown your sorrows!  I guess you have to try and find a compromise so that you are not stressing over the drinking either as that won't do you any good.

Hi to Jadey, Baby, Loops, Ruthie, ginger, 10fingers, heapy and anyone I've missed

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy oo that is frustrating hun re booze. I guess its probably best to accept how much he has cut down by? I have to admit my naughty tactic was to wait until dh did it (was smoking 'socially' for him) in front of relatives and then shout at him in front of the family. I was v cross (it wasn't planned!) but it did work..! ohno that bloody poas  lots of hugs . That must have been a really hard morning Bloody poas again. How was dh's birthday? That cake sounds lovely. Enjoy game of thrones and cake, best fantasy entertainment combination and just what you both need 

Sturne thank you  I have bad pcos, tho asymptomatic. How did you respond to stimms in your last two cycles? Did you overrespond? I don't have any cysts other than the PCOS kind. So sorry you were feeling so upset . Are you feeling any better now? What did Penny @ Serum say? Are you going over there for them to look at it? Ah that meet up sounds nice! How was the wedding?

Charlotte congrats on stimming! Good luck for tomorrows scan . I am looking forward to us celebrating out BFPs. Just think how close our due dates will be. You are a positive pumpkin hun. Suzy is right I find the hypnotherapy/relaxtion cd's invaluable. Both Zita West and the Helen mchperson one are good, tho my fave is the latter. If you don't have one, I could be naughty and 'rip' an mp3 for you? Pm if it helps  I have Ec tomorrow but can get Dh to check and email it to you?

Lexi lots of hugs to you too, hun  . Thinking of you. We are all here for you. As loops said, have you got some time to yourself this coming week?

Ali congratulations on being pupo  !  !  ! That is wonderful news and how exciting. I think 5th may will be v lucky  was EC ok? what are your plans for 2ww?

whirl thanks hun. how are you? how are the ankles? i think it was just a shock being told i might go to day 15, given i had ec at day 8 for the last two fresh cycles and the last one did get me the bfp..even if i was in ohss. but anyway. i am booked for ec on day 13 now 

Hello and love to everyone else, loops, ruthie, baby, jadeyjade, 10F&T, grace, ginger, whirl, heapy, simonechantelle .

Thanks to thetis for checking in on us and advice 

AFM, well after major hormonal wobble on Friday after scan, i think due to be being on my own for a few too many stimms days and vague info from medical secretary, Sat's scan went well. My follicles put on a spurt and I am now booked for EC tomorrow at 9am. Hurray! I had 35+ follicles, but oestradiol is under 2000, so whilst still at risk of ohss its much better than last time and i am still wearing normal clothes! Start Cabergoline tonight as a precaution. George said he was hopeful he would get a few good eggs, so that's great. Obviously with overresponding, high follicle numbers doesn't equal good eggs..but I am feeling positive. Also feel optimistic that will feel not quite so awful as last time, as there are less follicles to aspirate. Last ec left me in agony for several days and unable to sit up in bed.. But that was partly v bad ibs triggered by antibiotic & painkiller suppositories (which are really bad for my ibs).. and have agreed with george no suppositories tomorrow phew! Feeling v bloated and sooo plsd I had my last protein shake today. I am going to keep up with fairly high protein meals, but think at last I can give up on the yucky shake, tho will keep up with green gunk till ET (lots of good bacteria to settle my ibs after all the extra meds tomorrow). Will let you all know how it goes 

re meet i am really sorry but dont know now whether i will make it. Stimms went on longer than expected, so if i go to blast, Et would be saturday and i dont want to do much the day afterwards. if its a day 3 transfer i think i will feel upto it

Mungo xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Mungo, good luck for ec tomorrow. Will be thinking of you tomorrow x

Ali, yey congrats on being pupo. Fingers crossed its your turn x


----------



## Whirl

Mungo good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you!  dont worry about the meet you need to relax and rest as much as you can! xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hello Ladies,

Right here we go.....mammoth catch up as i know i have missed loads so far

Mungo – glad your stimming has reached its pinnacle.  I too was a 14 day stimmer and got a good result and i wasn’t aware of there being a risk of eggs being overdone.  Great news that EC is tomorrow.  

Lexi – Devastated for you and the DH.  I cannot imagine how hard a year you have had with treatments and surgeries and that you now feel the need to step back and take time to heal.  Hugs to you

Alig – Congrats you are PUPO.  Roll on 5th May and have everything crossed for you except my eyes as my low blood pressure makes me dizzy enough

Suzy -  felt so much for you when i read your POAS episode yesterday.  Bloody pee sticks.  Before i had treatment i had so many episodes of late periods and swollen breasts where i would feel my hopes jump up a little only for it to come to nothing – so bloody rubbish.  As for your alcohol worries -  it is so hard when you yourself are cutting back on so many things.  My DP does like his drinkies and he did cut it out completely for the three weeks prior to his donation but tht was the best i was getting.  My DP does not like for me to tell him what he has to do and as we knew that the fertility thing was my problem it was even harder to try and get those lifestyle curbs happening.  I expect every partnership is this way though as we do the carrying part too and have to continue our lifestyle curb.  I love though that he obviously irritates you in some ways but then there is so much love between you – i mean homemade chocolate cake for the birthday – thats true love!

Charlotte – best of luck for this cycle.  I really hope you start to feel more confident about this cycle – we will all be cheering you on anyway, with pom poms and everything!  You go girl

Sturne – hope all has settled with cyst and is progressing well

10f&t, Loops, Jadey, Ruthie, Ginger and Simone hope you are all well.  Also anyone i might have missed.

AFM -  all is going well and i have a burst of energy this weekend that has been missing for a while so have been productive while it lasts.  I am gutted but i definitely wont be able to make next weekend to finally get to meet all you lovely ladies as i have to take my little ladies to a wedding on Saturday so celebrating Dad’s birthday on the Sunday.  I hope you all have a lovely time and it would be great to see some pics of it all.


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo- good luck for EC. I find i get more nervous each cycle because I compare to previous. Here's going you get some good eggs and no OHSS.

Alig- yeah to being PUPO!

Suzy- what a weekend you've had. Sorry to hear of your POAS situation, how awful for you and how soul destroying. I hate what this infertility does to us all. I'm afraid I can't help you with alcohol and DH as mine hasn't had to do anything for any of my cycles... Now that's something I could rant about at times. Hope you've had a good afternoon for DH birthday and enjoyed lots of cake.

Thankyou ladies for all your kind words. Stimming is going ok, another scan tomorrow. I wish I could just fast forward a month or two that would be great!

It's been a real wet dreary day in Dorset and the week doesn't look much better, oh the joys of wet playtimes 

Charlotte (a pumpkin trying to be positive)


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

So our BFN was confirmed this morning, I didn't go to the clinic as couldn't face it so dh went with my sample. 

It's been a really tough weekend but do feel slightly relieved to get today over and done with so we can start to try and move on from this. 

We are booking a holiday this morning and will be changing clinics hopefully to start treatment again around September time. In the mean time I need to lose this excess weight, get fit and have some normality for a while. 

I need a break from FF so may not be on this thread much over the next month or so, I am going to ask one of the ladies on here to email me news but I get too consumed by FF so do need to take a step back for my own sanity. 

Thanks for all the amazing support you have given me, I love this thread and you have all made a crappy situation a lot more bearable. 

Huge love to you all and fingers crossed for lots of BFP's 

Xxxxxn


----------



## loopskig

Good girl Lexi. So glad to hear you looking to the future. Even if its one without us in it for a while! A holiday will be exactly what you need although I'm sure tinged with your sad news. You are an inspiration even if you will feel like hiding under the covers some days. I hope beyond anything that your dream is achieved one day Poppet xxxx

Suze, didn't get round to acknowledging your [email protected] Saturday. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you. Thinking of you.

Mungo      

Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi Lexi, so sorry about your bfn.  Really pleased that you are doing things to look forward and prepare for what's next.  I will still be thinking of you lots even if you're not around, all the best to you and your husband    

good luck to Mungo and Ali!


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

*lexi* -     so so sorry. i second what whirl has just said hun. always always always here for you. i hope you have a super holiday and i will look forward to your return 

*whirl* - something has to change soon for us pumpkins and then we're just going to be overwhelmed with good luck and lovely news  I loved eating the cake and we still have a lot left. i have convinced myself that it's good for me right now as dark chocolate is full of good stuff for during AF... haha! i think DH and i have reached a compromise now but it'll all fall apart if consultant doesn't agree with me!!! i can't wait to see you and the bump again  it'll be great to have a proper catch up

*mungo* - looking forward to hearing your news and i have everything crossed your EC will leave you a lot less sore this time round.....yes! i'm going with the whole glad he's just cut down thing for now and it's too early to worry about the beer thing. i'm sure he'll swop for something slightly better. i loved how you stopped DH smoking. fab, i'll try that one sometime. trouble is with DH is that if i tell him something he does the opposite! we are enjoying Game of thrones... it's certainly taking advantage of it's 18 certificate   your eggs will be fab cuz of everything you've given them over the past few months. i like your high protein meal plans from now on, i'm doing the same next time. any chance you could PM what you eat over the next few days to give me ideas please? i think the green gunk is even good during pregnancy?!? correct me if i'm wrong.... i will miss you but don't worry about the meet. it's best to relax!!!!

*heapy* - i got your PM, i'll email you after this post. Sorry you defo can't make the meet too!!!  Yeah! you're right, bloody POAS. grrrrrrrrr. i just told my m&d what happened. they've made me swear not to ever get tests with a line again...... i have promised!!! DH has just realised he hardly has any alcohol in for the next 2 nights so i have reminded him it'll get him in the habit for when he really has to really cut back..... not sure if he got the hint. My DH is just like yours and relishes in doing the opposite to what i tell him. the clinic forgot they told him a year or so ago that it all may be his problem!!! so that doesn't help either. You have our relationship right though, he irritates me but i love him to death & vica versa
glad you had a productive energy burst.... must be the little one spurring you on

*charlotte* - it was certainly soul destroying. i know what you mean, infertility makes us irrational and sometimes nuts. i hope your scan went well today. i am so rooting for you!!!!!!

*loops * - that's ok hunny xx, i'm wondering if we should just eat somewhere else now and pretend we're not the table for 10. lol......... we'll have to organise times soon, 10fingers to pick up first (& perhaps mungo) and then onto get ruth around 11:40.....  so let me know a time to get to yours and i'll be there.

*10fingers* - how did the meal go? was it all yummy?

*AFM* - my new diet and new way of eating/drinking through the month is working. this AF is the best in about 4 months. it's not yukky and i don't have raging annoying hormones..... so something is working. i'm chuffed to bits (so is DH, haha!) so much so i've just passed on as much help as i can to a fellow 'broid sufferer as i don't think we have to suffer as much as we do..... i need a new job helping women with my new found knowledge. i'm currently sat drinking a ginger tea - i am actually starting to like it now & even my green stuff is going down better. we are having chicken Korma with cauliflower raita (spelt wrong) and nut pilaf for tea, all full of stuff to calm my uterus down  we had a major league pants veg casserole for lunch though. so if any of you have a good recipe you could recommend i'd be very appreciative. i think it was the leeks that spoilt it but it was truly pants. i think i needed more cheese!!!! DH is now starving cuz of said pants lunch!!! lol

anyways i'm feeling a lot cheerier today, even with all the sad news we keep having. things WILL turn around for us and then everything will go our way and we'll all be either pregnant for xmas or looking after our new bubbas 

much love and positivity to all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi I promise I will do personals tomorrow. I just wanted to let you know that I won't be able to join you now on Sunday. We are off to Athens on Saturday. My cyst has gone, so we are all systems go now. Ooh got to have my injections shortly, getting nervous already - I hate them! So I'm really really sorry that I won't get to meet you all. I do hope we can arrange something else for another day once I'm back. I was really looking forward to putting faces to the names as you have all been so supportive the past few months. Just going to have my dinner now, will do a proper catch up tomorrow.
Much love as always. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Evening ladies,

Thought I would pop on here after disturbing myself with the panorama care home programme

Lexi- totally understand your need to take a break away from FF and as the others have said we will all be here still when you feel ready. Enjoy that holiday  

Suzy - great news on the change to AF.  That diet must be rebalancing things.  I am so excited to see how things go from here as it all looks really positive

Sturne- great news on cyst disappearing and you are heading over to Greece this weekend- yippee


----------



## mungoadams

Hello ladies
Thanks whirl yep I am putting my feet up after et  

Heapy thank you. 11 to 14 days is the normal range, so I am v plsd with day 14. hurray for that burst of energy! Hope you have a lovely wedding on sat & bd on sun.

Charlotte thank you  yes its v easy to compare to the last one. Oh no wet playtimes! Does not sound fun. Hope stimming is going well? Yeh am with you with the fast forward bit. 

Lexi so sorry hun  entirely understand you need a break  from FF. thinking of you and hope overtime things will get a little easier and you and dh will get that so deserved bfp.

Loops thank you 

Suzy yes exactly he's on the right track at least. Lol yes there are rathera lot of naughty scenes in GoT hehe. The books are nearly as bad rofl. Wow sounds like diet is working woohoo!  Ah well there will always be the occasional recipe turn out pants. 

Sturne that is great news! So excited for you. I am sure this will be a bfp. Serum have a great rep 


Afm well had to catch a 6.30 am train for ec, but it went fine (no suppositories!)  and they collected 14 eggs, 9 of which 'fertilised normally' according to embryologist this morning. We are hoping for blastocyst but lfc like to provisionally book ET for day 3, so I am getting the next call on Thursday morning hopefully by 9.30, so plenty of time to have  blood test and acupuncture session before 3pm et. However fingers crossed we get to blastocyst   Ibs has flared up pretty bad, but have managed without codeine which is great (as that numbs the pain but makes ibs worse, doh!) and can just about sit up in bed unaided (typing on my laptop semi slumped with 4 pillows).


----------



## jadeyjade

*Lexi- *So, so sorry  I understand you having to take a break from ff. I couldn't even read the posts after my BFN. 
Hope you book a fab holiday maybe it's just what you both need. Hopefully it will be your last holiday for a while. Last year i said it would be my last holiday before I become a mum, but here we are, going again...
I have Faith that we will become mums one day  
Lots of R&R for you. Lots of love xxxx

*Mungo-* Well done you!!!! That's great news, i felt completely bloated after my EC, so thats probably not helping
So no drugs for a few days, hope you don't miss them too much  everything crossed for development over the next few days 
 For day 5 transfer  xxxx

*Sturn-* Great news on the cyst, Bet your over the moon, Best of luck and safe journey to Athens  xxxx

*Suzy-* Glad your sounding a bit better, I'm not surprised the diet is working you have done so well with all your research. I agree you should defo get a new career as a Fertility Dietician  xxxx

*Charlotte-* Hope your feeling a bit more  today, It's so hard, i know  xxxx

*To everyone else *  sorry not had time to do full personals, just got a spare 5 mins at work

*AFM- *Been back to the clinic this morning for scan to check if the fluid is still there or not, It is still there... Don't really know how i feel but in some crazy way i am kind of glad  We have a plan and i suppose if they had told me it had gone, i would have been worried that the fluid would just come back on our next attempt, so kind of glad but not glad  at least we abandoned the cycle for a reason...
I finally have a date for operation and it is on the 10th May, so not long at all.... It's perfect as it's just over two weeks before i fly off to the Maldives, so i get a nice Month off with R&R break and then start again on 19th June  In the mean time we are looking for a house to buy and i have my driving test all booked, so lots going on xxxx

Oh as for the MEET, i am still coming and i think my friend Buttley still wants to come, hope thats ok with everyone, she has been busy posting on FF so she can join us... SO looking forward to meeting you all   xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*mungo* - wooooooooo! that's great news. 9 lovely strong embies are busy growing as i type  i presume that wasn't with ICSI then? fingers crossed for thursday - or saturday     sorry your ibs is playing up now though. you rest up hun. xx

*sturne* - fab but sad news all at the same time. it will be shame not to meet you but for the fact your cyst has gone and you're off to Greece more than makes up for not seeing you. that is just great news. what a relief  have a safe trip. are you staying over there for a bit or coming back soon?

*heapy* - if my diet change can improve my AFs this much then i have very high hopes this will help in other ways too. it's helping the confidence  glad you're gonna try some of the meal ideas too. let me know if DH cooks them well..... hehe!

*grace* - still waiting for your news hun. i hope everything went well

*AFM* - my day of cooking is going slowly. i have 1 veggie quiche made, pizza base is rising in the bread machine, half the veggie shepherds pie is made, and 2 portions of pasta bake..... no white flour and all organic of course!!! still got lasagne (beef to keep him happy), pizzas, flapjacks & veggie pie to finish/make & a few other bits and bobs for the freezer. i just made mackerel fishcakes for lunch - even tastier than last time i made them and i thought less fishy and DH has announced he can't eat it all cuz it's too fishy! men! his tastebuds must be getting stronger now he's drinking less. he did however eat up all his mung beans that have just sprouted to the right size. they taste nice, quite sweet like peas from a pod. *jade* - how's your sprouting going?, i'll be trying the red clover with alfalfa when i get back next week. i was surprised at how quickly they sprouted and how soon you have to eat them. it's funny cuz they mung beans look a bit sperm like........

*jade* - you must have been typing at the same time as me. glad you can make the meet still and you know i am more than happy to meet your friend too. sorry the fluid is still there. glad the op is soon though, you're having your op just 3 days after mine. we will be R&Ring together.....sounds like you're super busy

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Suzy-* I want to live with you! your cooking is putting me to shame lol, 
My sprouting kit STILL hasn't arrived  Hopefully it will be here in todays post 
I got the one you recommended so thanks for that xxx


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> Prize Pumpkin Grower *Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  due July 2012 Due 14/7
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  due July 2012 Due?
> Pet Collector Heapy Dodgy tubes  due Aug 2012 Scan 9/3, due?
> Simonechantelle () x2 ICSI  due July 2012 Due?
> Cat Lady -AliG (Newbury) Who knows! IVF #2 Mar/Apr 2012   OTD 5/9
> Gutter Girl *?Mungo (Kettering) PCOS IVF#4 April 2012 ZW  ET 26or28/4
> Princess of Thieves -Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo IVF #4 (DS) April 2012  Stim scan 23/4
> Chicken Chaser -Sturne (Berks) Awaiting Hysteroscopy ICSI#3 Serum, May 2012  Greece 28/4
> Holistic Hippy *10F&T (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF#2 July 2012 ZW  EC end/7
> Madame Motivator *SuzyMc (France) Fibroids IVF#3 June 2012
> Toe Tickler *Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI# June/July 2012
> Power Plater *Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes Miracle  / IVF#2? Abandoned 2/4
> Serial Dropout *Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Miracle  / Sneaky Clomid July UTD 29/4
> McD Challenger -Grace Bit of both Miracle  / ICSI#2? Appt 19/4
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 2012 Athens
> Maggie's Mum -Lexi (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 A holiday / IVF#3? BFN 23/4
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF IVF #2  / DE / Adoption? HSG soon
> Novelty Fashion Icon -Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper A break / IVF#3? / Adoption?
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolley (B'pool) Male Factor IVF 2012?
> *Buttley
> 
> _NB: I came back and amended the table that just had locations so we have our very own HoF
> * for those up for meet up 12noon Sunday 29 April, @ The Hub Milton Keynes
> 
> previous meets - Northampton 15/01/12_


See above for who is coming on Sunday. I make it 7+. Happy to rebook elsewhere/cancel/stick with Nandos or whatever...
Suzy come to me whenever you are ready. Prob between 9.30&10.30am? Then we can go to fetch Jane (maybe Mungo but I'm sort of hoping not!) and Ruth from station.

Mungo, despite your very difficult history hopefully you are able to feel some positivity from the fact that this HAS worked for you before.  you get to blast, that will be Saturday right? Its gonna be a long week of waiting for the phone to ring for you! Rest up while you have the chance darling to get rid of that nasty IBS before you are into theatre again for the big event! Sending lots of love your way mate.

Ali- are you going 2ww crackers yet? Play off AND  to look forward to busy girl!

Big hugs to all 
Loops xx xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Loops - no play offs for us this year, we are champions and will be receiving the cup on Sunday after the team have had an open top bus tour of Reading. 
Yes, driving myself       and only 2 days into the 2ww, but trying to keep up with my normal life. I see you have my test date as 5/9, hope i don't have to wait that long! One of my friends suggested being put to sleep for 2 weeks and waking up on the test day, well I could certainly do with the sleep. Although I had a really weird dream last night about being bitten by a snake and thought the poison would harm the baby...

Mungo - great news, everything crossed for you      
Sturne - hope everything goes well for you...

Big hello to everyone else   

Ali


----------



## Whirl

Mungo well done that's fantastic news!  I am keeping everything crossed for you that you get to blast.  hope the IBS clears up, but try not to worry too much, mine has been really bad throughout my pregnancy due to the progesterone but other than being uncomfortable and making me feel rubbish it hasn't had any impact on the baby which is the importtant thing.    

Sturne, sorry you can't make it but it is fantastic that the cyst has gone and you're off to Athens, really hope it goes well  

Suzy glad you enjoyed the cake!  I'm so impressed with all your cooking, going to cook loads of stuff for the freezer when I go on leave so may be asking you for recipe advice.  Its great that yuo noticed a difference with your af this month, keep on going and you will have a really healthy environment for your next attempt (I'm thinking of that book the baby making bible which talks about creating the perfect environment).

Loops looking forward to catching up again Sun.  I love Nando's and as I'm not being healthy am def going to have some of the piri piri chips - sorry everyone!

Jade not long till the opp, and the four week break sounds lovely and just what you need.  Looking forward to meeting you and your friend.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey ladies

Mungo fab news hunny well done you! It's the waiting game now but I'm confident you'll go to blast. Sending you lots and lots of   xx

Sturne good luck for Athens Hun xx

Suzy you should seriously create your own fertility cook book - I'm serious!! Xx

Ali sending you 2ww 

Jade good but bad news I know but everyring happens for a reason and hopefully the reason is for the next cycle to be the best environment you can get for it to work xx

Lexi my lovely sending you massive hugs xx

Hey loops whirl and everyone else coming on Sunday I'm looking forward to a catch up xx

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM I'm becoming the holistic hippy again  went to gong meditation on Friday, Pilates Monday, yoga tomorrow, counselling Friday and crystal therapy session on Saturday  next week I have my first acupuncture with new ZW woman down the road. Feeling happy healthy and positive as a pumpkin should  had tesco finest lemon salmon and spinach fishcakes for tea with sweet potato spinach and butternut squash on the side - hows that for a proper pumpkin meal?! Love to all xx


----------



## charlotte80

Mungoadams - great news on your egg collection,   those 9 embies are doing well. Thanks for the PM.

Monday's scan was ok, I suppose because i've never done the short protocol I don't really know what I should have expected Monday. There was 10 follies on the right and 13 on the left but only 1 of them was bigger than 10, the rest were smaller, they didn't really say how small. Am hoping they are starting to grow nicely. Back for another scan Thursday. Am really tired at the moment. Also not sure it was a good idea to have scans done locally and then go to London as I'm finding the whole ringing up to find if they have faxed my results hard work, twice now they have said they haven't revceived anything arrghhh!!!!

10F&T - you have been busy! Great pumpkin meal!

Whirl - hello x

Alig - I too would like to be put to sleep for the 2WW! Hope you are doing ok.  

Suzymc - you have been busy in the kitchen, send some my way, I'm in no mood for cooking at the mo, its too much hard work!

Jadeyjade - glad you have an appointment and are feeling ok about things.

Sturne - great news, hope all goes well in Athens.

Lexi -   there are no words to make any of this better. I found my second BFN really hard to deal with. Hope yoou have found a great holiday, DH and I did that at Christmas and even though it was money we didn't really have we both needed it. 

Love to you all C x
Hello to loopskig, heapy, ginger fairy and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## sturne

Good Morning
I was going to post last night but for some reason i couldn't get internet access. 

Mungo - 
Sturne thank you  I have bad pcos, tho asymptomatic. How did you respond to stimms in your last two cycles? Did you overrespond? I don’t have any cysts other than the PCOS kind.  So sorry you were feeling so upset  . Are you feeling any better now? What did Penny @ Serum say? Are you going over there for them to look at it? Ah that meet up sounds nice! How was the wedding?

I responded poorly the first time (4) as i was on a low dose 112.5 menopur, and better the second time 12 eggs which was 150 menopur. no way overresponded. Even though i have PCOS i wouldnt have a clue that i had it until they told me. I dont have any of the symptoms - well not that im aware of. I am feeling much better now thanks hun. And all set to go on saturday. I guess i was just shocked that they found a cyst, but then even more shocked that it had gone. What's that all about!! Anyway don't care anymore, just cracking on with the injections etc.
Wedding was good thank you - the last time we saw each other was 3 years ago and she didn't even recognise me and dh (we were both a lot chubbier then   ) she thought we were friends of her DH so was really funny. It was great to see her and meet her dh. Her mum i have not seen since 19/20 years ago so was cool to catch up.
Mungo good to hear you got 14 eggs, and 9 fertalized. thats great    I hope you get good news tomorrow. thanks a lot for your pm, and sorry i never got around to replying properly. I really hope that things go well for you xx

Jade - 10th May your op. That's not long at all. hope you enjoy your holiday in maldives. Sounds like you are really busy with lookibng for a house etc. Time will fly for you. xx

Suzy - Very impressed with all your healthy eating etc. I must admit i have not been that good, still putting away easter egg chocolate. But our main dinners we do eat healthy,lots of protein. xx

Ali - Thinking of you on your 2ww. this is the difficult time and can completley understand what you mean about going to sleep and not waking up until it's over. Good luck xx

Loops - Very impressed with your HOF. And i love the name you gave me "Chicken chaser" not sure if thats new as i didnt see it before but am impressed. xx

Charlotte - Sending you     that your follies will grow - that is a pretty good number you have though. Am sure your'e gonna get good news at your next scan. xx

Lexi - If your'e still reading this hun, so sorry things didnt work out. Can completley understand about having a break from everything and ff. We will all be here for you when you need us. xx

  to Heapy, Whirl and 10 fingers and anyone i have missed. xx

AFM Well as you all know we are going to Athens on Saturday. got a really cheap flight on easyjet so happy with that. We are staying in Penny's appartment literally next door to the clinic which is 70 euros per night, so cant complain at all. We are going to try and turn it into a holiday as well, will be so nice not to worry about doing any housework, work etc. We should be out there between 7-10 days but will take each day as it comes. I know its best not to plan anything. I have taken one shift as a/l and if i need more time off i will just have to go sick. what else can i do!! I plan on taking my ipad so hopefully i will be able to carry on reading your posts and update you all. I am currently taking 7 tablets a day and 3 injections a day. quite a lot to remember, so have done a checklist so i can tick them off.
Anyway better go as at work.
Will be back later xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

So sorry I have been pants lately I want you to know that all of your are in my thoughts often

Lexi - So so sorry you had a bfn, I hope having time away from IVF helps you and the holiday gives you some time to look after and nurture yourselves.

Whirl - hope your doing well.

Sturne - It will be a shame no to see you Sunday but glad things are moving for you Hope to see you at a future meet

Suzy - It is a hard one with dh, I think we sometimes have to remind them, mentally and emotionally we are both going through it but physically it is pretty much us and with that once cycling or when dreaded af comes we can't escape it like they can., emotionally or mentally! 

Mungo - Hope you are looking after yourself, thinking of you over the next few days   

Ali - How are you doing?

Whirl - Hope you are doing well 

10fingers- Loving your hippy lifestyle, shame we don't live closer, it does make a difference thats for sure

Charlotte - May I ask the reasons for clinic changing you to a short protocol? Sorry if you have already said and I have missed it  

Love to all I have missed.

Not much to report really, started a new course, work is busy, thinking whether to do further tests before round 3, trying to loose some weight, first weigh in with clinic tomorrow since I started seeing nurse, I was weighed in the morning then, tomrrow is after work, oh joy   Not worrying anymore, if weight doesn't shift we will have to seriously reconsider our decision/options. 

Looking forward to meeting some of you on Sunday 

Love Ruth x x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies just a v quick update from me

got call from clinic and we are going for a day 3 transfer. for blastocyst transfer LFC like to have grade 3 or above (grade 4 being best) and ours are all grade 2. however we do have an 8 cell and 2 X 6 cells which is good, so i am focusing on that. they have recommended we have 2 put back. LFC have changed their grading system since last time. clinics ! 

feeling nervous but staying positive  . Et is at 3pm, so have time to get my bloods done & have acupuncture before ET, so all has worked out fairly well, though i didnt sort out dog sitter so we have to catch the train home afterwards, but at least i will have my own sofa/bed to veg on and kitchen to ask dh for something tasty for dinner  . dh just heating home made soup & quinoa for me to have on the train out.

did forget i wasnt supposed to have utrogestan on transfer day and used them before clinic called. oops! hopefully that wont cause any problems. George had to err 'clean' around my cervix last time. how mortifying! not something i can do myself tho  

will post more later today or tomorrow, love to all
mungo x


----------



## Whirl

Mungo that's great news, best of luck.  Try not to worry too much about the grades, we had two put back in day 2, grades 2 and 3 and 4 cells each (with grade one being the best in my clinic) and one of them worked, for all we know it could be the grade 3 that was successful.

Lots of luck and remember lots of rest!

Whirl xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Just wanted to say best of luck today Mungo...

I am currently going through the 2nd cycle syndrome, thinking well it didn't work last time so what are the chances of it working this. 
I don't know what my mum has told my dad and don't think he really understood (because of his stroke) but last night he said to me I am going to be a granddad, had to explain that it wasn't certain and he had to wait another week to be sure...
I had funny twinges down below yesterday, which was really weird but this could be the progesterone.

9 sleeps to go....Ali


----------



## sturne

Best of luck Ali x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo - I know you'll be disappointed not to go to blast but stay positive hun! Its easy to focus on the grades and worry I know, but Whirl is our very own success story to show its irrelevant.  Hopefully by now you are PUPO and all went well today.  have been thinking of you lots xxxxxx

Ali - stay positive x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh and by the way, just ordered my micronised dhea online as friend can't get hold of any in the USA and done a bit of research and found this quote from the centre for human reproduction in New York - '95% of the embryo quality comes from the egg' - therefore if this is true, we maybe don't need to stress as much about our hubbys diets?


----------



## jadeyjade

Just a quicky on my phone,

Ali-      for you xx

Mungo- stay positive Hun. I had a day 5 Hatching Blast, it couldn't of been any better quality, like whirl said its not always down to quality.   this is your time xxx


----------



## suzymc

hiya everyone - i'm now in the same country as you all 

quick quick reply from me.......

mungo - i hope we can now celebrate you being PUPO.... i just sent you a PM.... thanks for your utrogestan story. lol, there's not a lot us ladies don't talk about really..... 

loops - so if we aim to pick up Northampton lady/ies at 11ish, then Ruth gets in about 11:40...... i shall aim to get to yours at about 10ish and meet lil J 

jade - did your sprouting stuff arrive? they seemed quite prompt at getting mine to france.

whirl - more than happy to give you recipe advice my lovely  ask away when you're ready... how soon is your leave away now? Yes, i'm hoping my 'environment' is improving already. you are allowed piri piri chips. lol.

10fingers - my m&d also think i should do a recipe book. i think i'm boring them a bit. haha! i'm being very good when we eat out. i'm impressing myself. i just wish i'd loose a bit of weight. loving the sound of all your holistic activities..... that tea you had sounded amazeballs and a perfect balance. i wish i could buy stuff like that in france! you can't even get squash now. i'm especially glad you're healthy and happy.

charlotte - you sound just right, if not pretty darn great for your scan at the stage you were at on SP. how did todays go? sorry it's been a bit of a hassle with the faxes. technology and people are never a great mix.

sturne - i'm sure you're eating better than you think and at the end of the day chocolate ain't all that bad. it does have good aspects to it  have a safe trip this weekend. 70euros a night sounds great. v convenient!! wow! 7 tablets a day and 3 injections. any idea what they're all for? anyway good luck and i hope you have internet so we can hear all your news.

ruth - what course did you decide to do? are you considering 'THE' test? i've decided against it. i have also just realised after chatting to m&d tonight that if 4 tries do fail then we're not going to launch ourselves into a paid try and that it'll be nice to go back to trying naturally for a few months. i felt quite relieved admitting that i didn't think i could keep keeping on with all this. have you been told to be concerned about your weight or is it something you are wanting to do yourself? i don't like being 1stone more than i should be but with my womb i can''t wait for me to try and loose any weight. my BMI has gone up again though  it is starting to get me down now..... looking forward to meeting you too 

ali - please try not to read into anything...... just keep as positive as you can and ignore everything else

10fingers - 95% from us? really! gosh! i thought it was 50/50!!! aw don't tell M. lol. i don't suppose you came across anything about L Arginine in your research did you? this is what got me thinking more about it http://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=100030
it is in our whey to go though. which BTW is a massive container.... lol. i wasn't expecting it to be that big....eek!!!

AFM - well i am very much looking forward to Sunday now  i'm staying at my brothers tomorrow night and doing stuff with them on the saturday. i'm hoping we're going to Rollerworld. So if we are i may be a bit stuff sunday. lol it's so cold over here. it's a bit odd wearing a coat again. we've had some nice meals out already and i'm rather impressed with my healthy and nutritious choices. i'm surprising myself. anyway i must go as my quick reply has taken me 30 mins......

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx

/links


----------



## mungoadams

Sturne, hey! First of all huge good luck! Hopefully you will be able to post, but if not, you are a positive pumpkin so with that and being under penny at serum I am sure we will be celebrating bfps together soon! Wow that is unusual to respond poorly when you have pcos, but I firmly bel;ieve penny will look after you well. Glad to hear you are feeling much better, that cyst is rather odd, but at least we can celebrate its disappearance. The wedding sounds nice, must have been lovely to catch up. No worries re IL info  hmm I guess you are on an immune protocol too? I rattle when you shake me, but I know each medication is doing its job.

Thanks ruthie  good luck with weight loss. Just checking you don’t have pcos? If you do, metformin have been proven to be v effective at helping ladies lose weight.  Lots of luck with your appointment too. I wont deluge you with unwanted info, but I think I may have had nearly every test under the sun, so pm me if you want to know what I have had 

Thank you whirl. You are an inspiration 

Ali it can work hun. You are a positive pumpkin and can do this. Only 9 sleeps that is great. I had so many twinges and there is a poll somewhere on FF that showed SO many women who had twinges got a bfp so I reckon it’s a good sign.

10F&T hey hun, nah I am not too disappointed. I am focused on where I am now, and chuffed I got this far and focusing on getting a BFP. Every time I have a niggle/doubt i boot it out and replace it with a positive thought/image .  Hmm well I think (from what I understand anyway..) the embryo components are made up of 50/50 DNA from both and then the mitochondria and other components which the embryo needs to develop are from the mum. But diet & lifestyle does affect the quality of our dp's DNA .. So it is really worth while I reckon.

Thanks jade 

Afm, well ET went well, got home at 7pm last night hence the delay in posting. We caught a train at 11am and I had my bloods done for progesterone, chilled out for a while and then had acupuncture before ET which for once was timed beautifully  for 30 mins before ET. ET was the normal slightly uncomfortable affair and dh informed me afterward that there was a  highly reflective window (into the lab) which meant he really did see everything! Haha. Poor man. I told him that when I am in labour it would be 'worse' ! We had 2 embryos transferred on the embryologists and George's advice. Managed to have acupuncture within 30 mins afterwards too which is brill  - supposed to be most effective, but logistically I have never managed it before. Grabbed train home & managed to get a seat so I could do 2 repeats of my hypnotherapy cd, before slobbing in bed and ordering poor dh around  
Also got my progesterone results back and they are over 260, with min being 60 so that is great news for my 'magic beans' and no cyclogest for me.

Am focusing on the positives and kicking out niggles before they have a chance to take hold (well I am trying hehe).

Will let you all know tomorrow if I feel up to Sunday. Off for beans on marmite on GF toast (sort of healthy!) and to watch crap tv.

Mungo  x


----------



## sturne

Mungo congrats on being PUPO     hope the 2 eggies are settling in well.
Thanks for your message Hun means a lot. Xx

Hi to all you pumpkins.took today off work so I can prepare for our trip tomorrow.just about to start packing.my poor cat is looking rather disturbed as she has seen the suitcases!!! I wish I cold take her with us     

Love to all xx


----------



## loopskig

Happy hols *Sturne*! Hardly a relaxing beach break but lets hope this is the most productive trip abroad you'll ever make! Everything crossed for you.

Wooooohoooooo for the PUPO two! I know you were hanging out for 5dayer *Mungobean * but its happened this way for a reason. Really pleased for you that its been a smooth running day so far as it could be 'pleasant'! OTD?
Clearly its your call re Sunday. Would LOVE to see you again Poppet but make sure you are making the right decision. Happy to detour via chez Adams or see you at Sixhills with 10F&T. Just give me a bell before 10am Sunday and we'll be right with you.

*Ali * - you know the girls are right darling, every twinge simply MUST be a little morse message from your snuggled in chap/chappess to let you know they're there sticking nicely 

*Charlotte*, how are you getting on darling? Stimms going OK?

Looking forward to meeting you *Jadey & Buttley*
*Whirl*, can't wait to set eyes on your growing tummy! 
*Ruthie*, looking foward to seeing you again darling. we'll be with you for 11.40. Give me a bell if you need owt.

*Suzy*, safe journey precious. Can't imagine you'll be online much while in the UK mate but you have my mobile if you need anything before Sunday. Looking to seeing you again. Yep all plans fine with me. Don't worry if you are 30mins early/late, there's no pressure. Joe is as exciteable as me and genuinely bouncy about meeting 'Auntie Suzy from France'.

*10F&T* still 5% is from the fella then and so I'm maintaining that they need to seriously do everything in their power to contribute a full set of functioning swimmers! Every little helps! Got a big squeeze for you Sunday xx

AFM, Witch arrived today. No massive surprise as we've only had about 2 bonks in the last month! and am partially trying to avoid it this month as we have one Christmas treasure already. Plus of course the chances of me conceiving without drugs are well, is it possible to have less than zero? Healthy eating going well. I must acknowledge a well done Kiggit no alcohol or caffeine at all and obv he's eating the same meals as me. He's not hugely happy about it but much more determined once he's decided and said he'll do something its almost a challenge against himself. My will power is far less strong and I'd find it very easy to chomp on a load of rubbish if there were anything treaty in the house. Fortunately I am not grown up enough to tea/coffee anyway so its no hardship. He's found proper coffee but decaff version for the cafetiere and is actaully quite happy with it. I'm feeling like I should let him off anything else he does that pisses me off at the moment especially when I hear how hard it is to encourage menfolk to play along and make any actual changes with booze intake etc. We're having plenty organic and I cooked Quinoa for the first time this week. If anything its nice to be eating things different to the usual 12 dishes on rotation. Thanks so much to those who have informed our diet choices (pretty much all of you in some way just by 'eavesdropping' on various convos). Seem to be particularly shattered at the mo so trying to get some early nights under my belt for two months of TTC naturally (NEVER going to happen! but silly not to even try) then onto the under radar clomid. New UTD 2/6/12.

Just in case they're reading and I suppose even if not, let it be noted that I'm linking of Anna & Lexi especially and all my PP mates who are not so gobby as to be on here all the time!

Bye for now,
Loops xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello all,
Stimming going ok but will be glad when its over. Off to London tomorrow for a scan and then probably another scan monday with egg collection possibly wednesday. They have kept me on the same dose of 150 gonal f - I think the idea is slow and steady as last time I had to reduce dose, reduce dose, take nothing and coast as my levels were sooo high, hoping that won't happen this time. Biggest follie is 13 with a few at 10/11 and a few more at 9 and another 10 or so smaller ones.

Hello loopskig - i'll be thankful when this is over, found myself so tired this week. Hope you have a great meet up on sunday, i'll be with you in spirit! 

Ruthie82 - I changed to short protocol because last time I was at a risk of OHSS and had to coast for a few days and there was a moment when they could of cancelled it. They are hoping the short protocol helps my ovaries which have a mind of their own!

Sturne - hope all goes well, you'll have to let us know what the clinic is like etc.

Mungo -   yay to being PUPO. Sorry you didn't get to blast but there are lots of success stories with 3DT. Like you said you have done well to get this far and its great to have 2 embryos back. I hope you are keeping well and sending you lots of  

Must go to bed, got to get up for the train in the morning.

Love to all the pumpkins. Have a great time on sunday those of you that are going.
C x

Suzy - thanks for the words of reassurance


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies

Well done mungo hope you are resting and banishing those negative thoughts whenever they appear well done you xx hope you can make it tomorrow would be lovely to see you xx

Suzy/mungo not sure about the 95% thing then but as you say don't tell the fellas anyway lol see you tomorrow suzy x

Loops got a big squeeze back at ya tomorrow x

Sturne best of luck over the next couple of weeks xx

Charl hope it's gone well today and best of luck for next week xx

Afm just back from crystal therapy how very interesting to hear my chakras are blocked from the throat down, there are lots of blockages around my lower back and ovary area on the right side (where my blocked tube is) and generally lots of emotional stuff going on so she hadto work quite hard on me,! Going again Friday she feels it will take 3 sessions to get my energy flowing again. Off to the village quiz tonight where dp is quiz master to 150 peeps and I'm his not so glam assistant/raffle ticket seller  

Love to everyone else too and see some of you guys tomorrow! X


----------



## mungoadams

Sturne, safe flight!

Hey loops, wow sounds like you guys are going great with the diet. Boo to AF  clary sage is supposed to be a really good ahem mood enhancer if u ever fancy in the next couple of months TTC naturally, I have never tried it (clary sage that is) but always been tempted. Honey you can conceive I am sure of it. If not naturally I am sure one of those magic clomid tabs will do it. Positive thinking  How was the quinoa? Hope you get a lovely early night tonight. joey must be knackering some times! Dh has put his foot down and asked me not to come tomorrow, he wants me to rest, so feel I am have to accept his request really. Sorry hun thanks so much for offerof lift. 

Charlotte I remember your ohss last time, so slow sounds great. Your follicles sound right on track to me. Thanks for the positive wishes. 

10F&T wow the crystal therapy sounds good, and perfect timing to get you in tip top shape  

Afm meet up really sorry guys, I am going to have to take a pass on meet up tomorrow. Dh has asked me to stay at home and chill and they're his embryo's too so feel I have to really. Going to really miss not seeing you all  

I am fine, but cabergoline is really making itself felt, had a couple of nights of intense nausea and gut cramps.. Feel ok during the day, just hits after I take it with my evening meal and doesn’t let up till about 6am  on the bright side I havent actually been sick and only 2 more nights to go which is great. Busy thinking of silly baby stuff to keep me positive! 

So sorry wont make it tomorrow and hope you all have a lovely meal love to you all xx


----------



## mungoadams

opps forgot to say OTD is 7th may (blood test). Only 8 sleeps to go. how did that happen?!


----------



## Whirl

Mungo congratulations on being PUPO! Don't worry at all about missing tomorrow and your dh is right you need as much rest as you can.  Drink plenty of water and make sure you keep your feet up.  Also, it gives us another excuse to meet up again very soon!

Charlotte good luck with all your scans this week

Ali try not to worry, I too had definite twinges and really it could mean anything, try and stay positive!

hi to everyone else and looking forward to seeing people tomorrow

Whirl xx


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo - only 8 more sleeps! Hope it goes quickly for you.

Scan went well today can't believe that this is the first cycle I've stayed on the same dose. Back Monday for another scan. Sitting in hotel room with water bottle as we speak!

Hello everyone. Have a good time tomorrow xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ladies have an amazing meet up tomorrow and drive safely in this crappy weather. Wish I was joining you all.  Bigs hugs! Xxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Mungo- congratulations on being PUPO    Hope your getting plenty of rest and keeping your feet up.   that this is your time xx

Sturn- Hope you arrived safely and everything is going well    xx

Charlotte- how you feeling now? hope your coping ok and feeling    xx

10F&T- Crystal therapy sounds very interesting, very clever that she found you were blocked around your right side, spooky  hope your enjoying it xx

To everyone else sending you all big Hugs xx

Cant wait to meet everyone today   xx


----------



## sturne

You girls have a great day - sorry I can't be with you   
But on a positive note I had my scan yesterday and penny was happy.she said all follicles around the same size and looking at egg collection towards end of week.should get between 12-14 eggs    going back tomorrow for bloods and another scan. I asked what time should I come,and she said whenever I wake up.not many clinics are like that! 
Met up with a lovely couple over here last night,enjoyed a lovely dinner with them and drinks at the top of a hill overlooking the acropolis.
Anyway let me know how you enjoyed your meet.
Love to all
Mungo - how you feeling honey!! Hope your keeping positive.xx


----------



## suzymc

hiya
just popping in to say see some of you lovely ladies in a bit 
i'm just about to head off for Chez Kig 

charlotte & sturne - good news you're both doing well....... will do a proper catch up soon

love to all, especially mungo and alig.......

Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Well, that was nice weren't it ladies!  
Thanks for being so lovely all.

For those who weren't able to join us, the verdict;

a) we really are just as brilliant in real life
b) Nandos will not be enjoying our custom for future meet ups

Ali, Mungo, , Charlotte, Sturne how are you getting on?
Suze - home safe?

Love to all,
Loopy xx xxx xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies, how was the meet? Hope everyone who went had a lovely time and didn't get too wet getting from the car park. It was raining v heavily here!

Whirl thank you  yes I don't know if suzy can make another meet up soon, but we should deftinitely start planning soon hehe  I have soo missed seeing you blooming! I couldn't wait to see you with a lovely big bump (it was lovely last time of course, but only a wee bump then)

Charlotte, great news you have been kept on constant dose, sounds as though they have judged your protocol well. How was your scan today? Oo I am jealous of your hotwater bottle haha.

Thanks jadey for the dance 

Sturne wow sounds very relaxing and wonderful your first scan went well. How was your scan today? And a nice dinner with a view too! Have been to the acropolis but didn't get a meal with a view  I am starting to feel a lot more normal. Still had cramps and nausea after eating for several hours, but I am hoping it's the cabergoline which I stopped last night. .. So perhaps nausea freee day today. I am managing to stay pretty positive. Doubts naturally creep in but I am determined to ignore them!

Suzy how are you doing?

Ali how are you? Thinking of you lots for Saturday!

loops oh no was nando's not so good then? thanks for the positive thoughts hun 

Hey heapy, 10F&T, ginger, alig, simonechantelle, and everyone else

Afm OTD has been moved  The lab is closed for the bank holiday booooo so its now Tuesday 8th May. A bit frustrating, especially as i worked it out for myself and had to email the clinic to confirm LFC made a mistake on my test date and George's PA then said oh well you could wait till Wednesday. why on earth would I wait longer?! When its blood hcg.. ! Never mind, I am deciding to stay calm and look at it as another day my hcg levels get to rocket 

anyway, as I said to sturne I am hoping I have now turned the corner on the nausea and bloating stakes and the extra day sitting on my bum has helped, though I was really sad not to see you all. I can wear my normal jeans again (tho hopefully only for another couple of months!). I have done 0.5 days work today and 0.5 on Wednesday to do and that's it till next week. Have acupuncture tomorrow, but going to have to find another book series to read&#8230; I finished the game of thrones series of books (several thousand pages), and just read the Hunger Games trilogy which was a bit more lightweight (and only a day and a bit to read all 3 haha) , but v absorbing. Anyone got any recommendations? Obviously I am trying to stay away from mega tense/scary books! Someone suggested the Sookey Stackhouse books but think that might be a bit intense for the mo.

mungo xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Glad you all had a good time at the meet up, sorry I couldn't make it. 

I am doing ok, just really tired and not sleeping too well. Just want this week to hurry up and be over. 
DH and I have booked off this Friday to make a long weekend with the bank holiday and glad of the extra day to either celebrate or come to terms with the result....

5 more sleeps to go...

Ali


----------



## suzymc

i am back safe and sound 

it's peeing it down here too!!!!!!
TV is also bust - great!!!!!

But on the bright side i had a lovely day with lovely ladies yesterday   i second what Loops said.... Nando's will not be seeing the pumpkins again. useless place. lol 

i will do a proper catch up tomorrow

mungo - been thinking about you loads. missed you but you did the right thing staying warm at home. whirl's bumb is lovely  i can't make it to the UK until the end of August but i won't hold it against you all if you get together before then. lol. sorry your OTD has moved forward but as you say it'll only be for a result of higher hgc. wow! you have read a lot of books recently..... any interest in Twilight if you've not read them. i enjoyed them lots....

ali - wow! 5 more sleeps.... everything is crossed


----------



## baby777

Hi Pumpkins,

Hope your all ok. Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Just took time off from IVF talk.

I have so much to catch up on. I will read all 40 pages of posts and get back to you girls.

Baby777
xx xx


----------



## charlotte80

Glad you had a good time.

Egg collection booked for Thursday. They were thinking Wednesday but want to give an extra day to boost some smaller follies. Yesterday was miserable in London, DH and I went to science museum and natural history museum - great as inside and free! Walked round regents park today as sun was shining. Not sure what to do for next two says - DH moaning his feet hurt!

Sending   to mungo and Ali.

Hello to everyone x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Lovely to see you again whirl, loops and Suzy xx glad you're home safe Suzy xx

Lovely to meet you jade, M and ruthie finally  

I was just thinking how amazing it is we've all found each other and what a genuinely lovely bunch you all are  

Charl all sounds good for thurs hum sending you tonnes of love and   x

Ali keep positive x

Mungo glad you've been resting and keeping positive. Annoying about the LFC and you shouldn't have to be thinking about what they need to do and when! Grrr! Oh well I guess it is what it is now so I know you'll be keeping focussed xx I recommend the millennium trilogy (girl with dragon tattoo) but I suspect you may have done it already? Xx

Babbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyy! Yay you're back I've missed you! Great to hear from you and hope you've benefitted from a break xx

Sturne how did you get on today Hun? 

Lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone.
Glad you had a nice time yesterday. So what was wrong with nandos then?
Well just a quick update from me. Everything going good so far. Had my scan this morning and she said biggest is at 18mm. Lining looking good,nice and thick. Had bloods done and intralipids (basically looks like a bag of milk on a drip) for anyone not sure. Have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then possibly take my trigger tomorrow night. She told me to stop clexane injection now,which is great cos it bloody hurt last night. So that's it basically. Met some lovely ff people on sat night. Just enjoying the sun over here, and not missing the rain.

Thinking of you all and keeping    for mungo and Ali.
Xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you lovely ladies for Sunday 

Sturne - Glad all is going well for you. Keeping everything crossed

Charlotte - thinking of you Thursday 

Ali -   

I am still waiting for af just over 5 weeks, which I know doesn't sound long but normal is 33 days and the last one I had (the first 'natural' one since neg tx took 8 weeks to show. I just want to get going with next tx, last tx. If this is another long one, then it delays my starting time, which was going to be the af after, so should have been mid June. I am just so fed up, had a big cry last night and really couldn't face the thought of work today but as we do, got through it. Had a thank you card in my tray at work from colleague who is on maternity leave saying thank you for gift, pic of baby on the front, lovely but can't deal with it right now, felt like reading it then putting it in the bin, then felt bad for the thought. Why do we do it to ourselves?

I am just so so scared if I am honest, what if this go doesn't work, and I know I should be positive and I am mostly but... Being a mother is the only thing I have ever been certain of all my life, that thought came back to th surface last night, after trying to hide it. Fed up with life on hold.

Sorry for me part of post. Like we all do I will just have to suck it up! 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello,

Does anyone know much or have feeling on CARE Manchester and their embryoscope IVF/ICSI?

Any good places to buy the drugs from please?

Ruth x


----------



## mungoadams

Ali, will be thinking of you lots esp on Saturday. I am sure you are going to have a lovely long w/e of celebration hun

Suzy oh bugger hope your tv gets fixed? Thank you yes exactly higher hcg levels! Good point about twiglite as dh calls it, I havent read the books.. 

Hey baby have been thinking of you. How are you doing? Entirely understandable you needed a break. I am in the dreaded 2ww, but on the bright side only 6 more sleeps to go now.

Charlotte good luck for tomorrow! Hope you are taking it fairly easy today. 

10F&T thank you. Yes a bit annoying but ah well. At least you are getting tips on what to look out for! Have you got oestradiol valerate on your protocol for after EC? It was on my last cycle and on this cycle on the 1st version of my protocol but they changed the protocol and missed it off. Luckily George mentioned I should be taking it on day of EC… 

Sturne wow that sounds great. So are you having trigger tonight? Yeh I hate clexane injections, I am on them now until potentially 12 weeks! The skin on my abdomen has got noticeably thicker as I have injected so many times in the same areas. Enjoy that lovely sun! 

Ruthie oh I am so sorry. The waiting is horrid isnt it? **** to AF's I say. Pants when they are here and pants when theyre not. Really hoping it arrives soon for you. Are they changing your protocol at all? I am sure your clinic knows you well by now and that should give you a great chance of a BFP. You don’t just have to suck it up this is exactly the place where you can have a good old moan. We all understand. That card must have been v hard to read  we all feel like that sometimes I think and its entirely understandable. Sending you lots of hugs. You will get a bfp on the next one I am sure. I am afraid I havent used care manchester. I was at care northampton, who were ok but I am now at Zita Aest in london with George Ndukwe and feel I get a lot more attention there. How did you appt go with the nurse?

AFM I am okish. Keeping on with banishing any pesky doubts and resting lots. I had a terrible nights sleep though and it is always at 4am the worse doubts & thoughts surface. At one point I was imagining what if dh died in an accident. How ridiculous and paranoid. Have to give myself a kick up the ****. Sales have not picked up at work so I am heading for a possible 80% paycut and possibly no job.. I am trying not to think about it, but wasn’t great news to get during 2ww. Have to focus on the fact that being a mum is much more important than money or careers. At least we can just about make ends meet on dh's salary and as I am the worlds biggest scrooge I don’t allow us to get into debt - so really we are quite lucky. and hey I will have time to get my polytunnel producing! Which is exciting news - my MiL has bought us a polytunnel as a v early birthday present (we are 1 week apart in oct/nov). It is far far too much money to spend on us (she just has her pension and a few hours catering), but v nice of her, so I need to get buying more seeds. 

love to all xx p.s. so what was so bad about nandos?


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

firstly *Nandos* - as a couple of you have asked i'll briefly tell you about our experience....... we hadn't realised it was order at the till.... nothing was said so we just sat around waiting for ages. but that wasn't the problem. loops put her card behind the counter for our 'table'. her and 10fingers after some effort ordered all our food (trainee who hadn't been trained well enough, no haloumi cheese etc etc). we had our starters, then we were brought our mains. just as they brought us our mains they said we can't leave a card behind the counter and we should have paid and can we now pay. erm! NO once we've eaten thanks. one of the waitresses was nothing but rude, but we eventually got a nice helpful waitress and we paid fine at the end of our meal. it was just a bit useless really..........

right now to catch up......

*loops* - i was very impressed with your fridge contents and even more impressed with your lovely boy. he is super, you really do have a gorgeous little one. how is he getting on with the chocolate buttons? have you managed to resist them? who you calling gobby? lol

*charlotte* - sorry i've not been about 'properly' hun. good luck for your EC tomorrow   slow and steady wins the race  it sounds like you've been busy making the best of your time in london. what else you been up to?

*mungo* - hows the nausea and cramps? i hope it's all passed now hun. until we get some spare cash tv is going to have to stay bust. the colour has 'gone' out of it and everyone is realllllyyyyyy white. nothing lasts!!! lol, twiglite is my recommendation then. haha! and as 10fingers says the dragon tattoo etc series. wow! what a lovely present from your MIL. that'll keep you busy  how is your veg plot coming along? do you grow everything without pesticides? i may look to you for tips in the future. i've got to replace my tomato plants as the frost (unexpected) got to them.

*heapy* - the weather was soooooo bad. i got blown all down the M1!!!!!! glad to be home and now it's lovely and sunny. yay. i hope you and bump are well

*whirl* - i hope you and bump got home safe and sound. what a to do with the cars hey... and fancy us both having the same coat. lol. gr8 taste 

*10fingers* - enjoy your work days at home hun  anything nice planned for the weekend? i've been a bit slack with my yoga, i really must get some in before Monday.....

*sturne* - egg collection end of this week. wow! time is flying by isn't it. how are things with you? what do you do meal wise? do you go out to eat or cook in? your meal with your new friends sounds lovely. v jel. have you had your trigger now? eek!

*alig* - 3 more sleeps to go..... eek! stay positive and i  your weekend is a happy and celebratory one

*baby* - YAY! lovely to hear from you hun. i'll look forward to hearing all your news soon........ it would be so lovely to cycle with you again, i'll keep everything crossed that happens. i'm having a 3 day & 5 day transfer this time too. 3 embryos too!!! eek!

*ruth* - i wish there was something i could say to help you feel better about everything, but as i know your feeling only too well and have no advice for myself all i can do is send you one of these  we need to get the PP back in you. we can do this. it'll happen.....next cycle, it'll happen  sorry you're feeling so down. how come Care Manchester?

*jade* - lovely 2 meet you and your friend. i hope we haven't scared her away from our thread.....lol. sorry it's just an app for you next week. fingers crossed they can book you in soon, but if not it's defo worth getting a price from a Bupa hospital. i'm off now to put some Alfalfa in to soak 

*AFM* - so nice to see the sun again, i was wondering if it was still up there. my parents are due to arrive in a couple of hours and then they head back to Spain in the morning and then i don't see them again until August, stupid IVF taking up my life!!!!!! lots of cooking to do tomorrow and Saturday ready for my op on monday. house has been cleaned today and that will be it for about 2-3 weeks. so a week of total rest is ahead of me, i'll have to get some books on my kindle.

much love to all..... esp our EC ladies Sturne and Charlotte and our PUPO ladies Mungo and AliG..... busy time right now for us pumpkins. lots of lovely BFP's on their way 
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

It was lovely to meet up with people again, and lovely to meet Jade and Ruthie for the first time.

Ali good luck for the weekend, fingers crossed you get your bfp!  How are you feeling?  Hope you are managing to relax a bit and get some sleep!

Charlotte hope tomorrow goes well I will be thinking of you.

Mungo hope you are doing ok and managing to take enough rest.  Sorry to hear about your work, these things always happen at the worst time!  My cat got run over during the 2ww, these things are sent to try us!  Try to focus on yourself and all the positives.  I have always enjoyed the Ian Rankin Rebus novels they are easy reading and not scary (this by a girl who is scared by the harry potter films!)

Baby its lovely to hear from you again!  Hope you feel better for having a break  

suzy yes great taste!  The fee went out fine for the car park, but I am yet to look at the phone bill and bet it cost a fortune on top of that!  Nevermind, will know for next time.

Ruthie was lovely to meet you sun.  Sorry you are feeling so rubbish, but just remember that your dh is positive and there is still hope    

Sturne good luck!  How are things going now and have you taken the trigger yet?

Hi to loops, heapy, 10fingers, ginger and anyone I've missed

AFM had a bit of a disaster today as managed to fall off my chair at work!  Luckily i fell on my bum not my bump, but did panic a bit until I went for a lie down to make sure I could still feel the baby move.  I was very brave and managed not to cry!  Other than that I'm all good.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## sturne

Hi. Thanks for asking about me. I had my trigger last night (in bum!!!) and big needle so was pretty scared. Anyway egg collection is tomorrow at 9.30am (7.30 your time). I am feeling pretty nervous tbh. So many what ifs. What if it all goes wrong (ga) and I don't wake up. What if they don't get as many eggs as hoped. What f they are crap quality.what if dh sperm hasn't improved!! I know I need to calm down and stop worrying. So let's see what tomorrow brings!! Just got back from very busy day here. Spent morning at the acropolis, then went to a shopping outlet place. No bargains though,pretty expensive! Then went to find a recommended restaurant from the guide book....could we find it,no!! So back on the tube to another area and found a decent restaurant. Literally just got in. Am so knackered so off for a shower and then bed.

Sorry no personals today but I will try tomorrow evening so long as Internet is playing ball. It's a bit intermittent. Love to all xxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Thank you ladies for your thoughts- egg collection booked for 9.30, not really sure how I feel about it. Little worried about how many eggs will get as first time on short protocol. I'd like to go to sleep tomorrow and someone wake me in two weeks!

Head teacher has just informed me that 3 children in my class have slap cheek and she thinks I need to be tested to see if I'm immune.

DH and I went and watched the lion king this afternoon, fabulous.

Good luck to sturne for egg collection too.

Thinking of you Ali and mungo.

Hello to Suzy, whirl, baby, ruthie, ginger fairy, Lexi, loops, 10f&t and anyone I've missed.

Ruthie- sorry can't help you with your question about care, hope you have found someone that could help.


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - you posted as I was writing. Good luck fellow egg collector! I too have so many what ifs, including number of eggs, egg quality and also worrying about donor sperm. Hope you have a good nights sleep. Let's hope we both get a bumper crop


----------



## Heapy0175

Ladies- glad you all had a good meet up.  Nandos sounds like an experience!  I bet it gave you plenty of laughs though

Ali- hope you are getting lots of rest and not driving yourself nuts on these last few days.  I have everything crossed for you  

Mungo- nice to see you are doing well.  I had a morbid thoughts day this week where I had a worry about DP in an accident and me raising a child on my own.  Guess I must have some underlying fears after raising my girls for 7 years alone.  Think the hormones can provoke things like this too.  I also never cry at films and then watched HAachi the film about the dog and had a cry at the end

Sturne - hope everything is going to plan and your are nearly PUPO

Ruthie - really hope that this time gives you a chance to get your dream.  Don't feel bad about how you react to things like the card with a baby on the front.  I have had episodes in the past relating to my m/c and people around us with babies.  It is really hard to want something so badly and yet have to put your faith in so many different elements to get it.  everything else in life I have just strived for and got eventually but this was the hardest thing to achieve and to be honest I thought it would never happen.  Keep positive but don't beat yourself up on days that you want to scream.

Charlotte- hope all is going well with tx and you are still on track for Thursday

Suzy - glad you got home ok and it is nice and sunny too - I am jealous but at least with the hosepipe ban my garden is not drying out.  Bump is good.  Got all the expected symptoms and aches but am smiling through it all as its all natural.  To be honest this little chap can trash the body all he likes just as long as he is healthy and happy.  My days of being topless and in a thong on the beach have passed so I don't mind.  

Whirl- how did you fall off your chair!? Poor you, I bet you were really worried and shocked.  Glad all is ok.  

10f&t, Loops, baby777, Jadey and anyone else I have missed- I hope you are all well and having a good week.  I know I am looking forward to a nice bank holiday weekend and hope everyone has great plans too xxxxxxx

Can't wait to see the next lot of BFP's from our thread - I am rooting for you all!


----------



## loopskig

Very best of luck Sturne & Charlotte - its not a competition you know but I hope you both have heaps of eggies and good ones at that xxx x x xx

Love to the rest of you. More from me later in the week I expect xx xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sending lots of love and luck to Sturne and Charlotte xx

Hi everyone else will try and do a catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girlies

Just wanted to pop on and say it was soooo lovely to meet you all at the weekend, it's very rare to be surrounded by people who truly understand this journey. it was great to feel the connection and share our dreams. 
I know we will all make great parents when our day comes 

Michelle had a nice time too  Thanks for making us feel so welcome xx

*Sturne & Charlotte *- Everything crossed for you both,  your way xx

Thinking of everyone, proper post coming up soon 

*Ruth-* Hope your feeling a bit better today, thinking of you


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

My ff addiction is a hard one to beat! I am trying to forget for a while but thinking of you all. 

Huge huge luck to Ali and Mungo and thinking positive thoughts for Charlotte and Sturne xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy hey. Aha the nando experience sounds fun! No more cramps which is brill, just nausea in the evening, which is making it hard to eat a decent evening meal... I am worried about losing too much weight again. I know that may sound mad to many, but bmi went down to 17.5 last nov  - which can effect fetal growth and then i had the m/c ... I dont think it is necessarily linked and upto m/c  embryo growth was fine, but even so i think best to be careful bmi doesnt go so low again. So I am trying to eat little and often, lots of nuts & peanut butter for now at least to try to keep the pounds on. If i get a bfp i will start weighing myself and if it drops i will talk to George. Sorry going a bit off piste but the nausea itself doesnt bother me, just the possible effects. Argh that is v annoying about the tv  i guess i player on laptop wont work in france? I havent done anything on veg plot, ivf has just taken over really and no heavy lifting, hoeing or digging and a v busy dh is not helping.  I am hoping i can 'oversee' getting polytunnel up and some hoeing done. I am looking at buying seeds over next two days or so and poss some plugs, but i want to mainly start from seed in the tunnel. I am afraid i am a newby, but yes planning on being pesticide free, apart from ground elder which i may use some glyphosate on. 

Hey whirl, yes i love the rebus novels. Think i have read all of them, but i might check out my local library. Oh no poor you falling off your chair. Must have been scary, well done for staying calm and huge relief all is ok. 

Sturne how was ec? Hope you are now resting up. I think we all get those doubts.

Charlotte how was ec for you? Oh that is not great timing re the slap cheek. Are you going to gp? Lion king sounds good!

Heapy, oh no you too. What are we like. I am always prone to be a bit paranoid (i try to keep it under my hat!) but yep i think all the hormones are not helping.

Lexi thinking of you.

Afm another early wake up so getting quite tired. Determined to buy some seeds for veg plot and do some proper meditation today.  Have found a potential job, but as always the problem is the fact if i have a child, balancing a demanding job with probably long hurs & a commute with feeling i am doing best for baby is so difficult. Whatever happens next week, i am determined we will have a family and my current job which allows working from home worked so well. Anyway, i guess i have to hope  wont lose my job in the first place! You can tell i am in major distraction mode at the moment


----------



## alig1972

Hi all

*Mungo*, my PUPO buddy, how are you doing? I am feeling very pessimistic today that it has worked as I am feeling nothing. I have only 2 more sleeps to go.

*Charlotte and Sturne * hope you both are ok after EC and that you both have lots of eggies.

*Lexi * so good to hear from you, hope you are doing ok...

AFM I have tomorrow booked off to have a very nice long relaxing weekend and spend some quality time with DH. We have booked to go out for a meal tomorrow evening so hopefully that will distract us for a while.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, take care,

Ali


----------



## mungoadams

hey ali,   i am not feeling anything either hun. however, we must NOT analyse our symptoms it doesnt help   it might mean something, but it might mean nothing!  lots and lots of ladies get a BFP without feeling much early on, i am sure.  so, i am determined you are going to get a BFP on saturday         

i have just spent £30's on organic veg seeds haha. quite an achievement. havent worked out quite where all this veg is going  but excited all the same. if anyone is after a few seeds just pm me and will let you know what i have (about 25 varieties i think), as i think i will have a few spare! off to pick up polytunnel on sunday so i am busy thinking about that. going to make a list of any new bits of gardening equipment i need... just a couple of things and i need to check how well rotted my horse manure has got haha. have to keep an eye on the real mungo on the allotment as he loves nothing better than horse poo.. to eat or roll in!


----------



## sturne

Hi.
Charlotte - hope ec went well for you Hun. Hope you got lots of good eggies!! Did you have local,general or sedation?

Ali - not long now Hun.     for you babes.

Mungo - how you doing Hun? Sorry you feel sickin the evenings. Take it easy with all the gardening stuff, we got a poly tunnel the other week too. Have yet to plant anything yet though although got plenty of seeds ready to plant.

Lexi - good to hear from you, hope you are ok.

Loops,Suzy,10 fingers,whirl,Healy,jade,whirl   (looking for the hello sign but it wasn't there!!)

Afm well ec went well. I got 17 eggs    which is the most I have ever got. Got loads more drugs which I have to start taking today. Now will have to wait and see how any fertilise. I think transfer will be on Sunday as penny prefers to do them on day 3, although have heard that she sometimes does a 3 day transfer and then a 5 day transfer after if there are any more to put back. Will have to ask her about that. Also I'm gonna ask about hcg wash. Apparently it only costs anther 10 or 20 euros and is supposed to make it more homely for the embryos. It's quite a new thing but Penny has had a few positives from when she has done that. I will update again when I here anymore news on how they are doing. Met another lovely couple in the clinic today, we went for a drink with them just now and are planning to go to the coast with them tomorrow. Looking forward to that. Nice and warm here, just spoke to my mum and she said the weather is pretty depressing at home!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey sturne, 17 eggs is brilliant! fingers crossed for sunday. intrigued to hear about this hcg wash    enjoy the coast tomorrow and tonnes of luck for sunday.


----------



## loopskig

Well done Sturne! xx x x

Lexi & baby so lovely to hear from you. We have been missing you (& Anna)
Baby I wouldn't even bother reading back over 50 pages. We can all just give you a one line update instead! So here's mine:
Little to report actually. Currently detoxing (zero booze/caffeine, plenty veg/organic/water) and TTC naturally until July when I am illegally taking the 5m of clomid leftover from previous prescriptions.

By the way, Suzy and I had a chat in the car about alcohol. Currently Kig and I are on none at all but there is always the theory that one glass of red every so often (week? two weeks? is actually recommended. What does anyone else do please?

 Mungo. Great news that you have Polly the Tunnel to keep your mind occupied. My book club has recently done 'Remarkable Creatures' = Jane Austen meets fossil hunters. 'Year of the Flood' = religous cult meets apolcalypse. 'One for the Money' = bridget jones meets Cagney & lacey, that's the first in a series by Janet Evanovich which is alright if you like the first one. Billy is also a keen fan of the horse shoit and it makes his breath simply delightful, I am feeling your pain.

 Alig eeeeeeeeeeek! two sleeps! are you tempted to test early? DON'T! xxxx xx

A busy week coming up for us ladies with OTDs, ETs and Suzy we haven't forgotten your Fibroid op. Love and best wishes to all xxx xx


----------



## charlotte80

Great news sturne on 17 eggs!

Just got home from London, got 14 eggs. As there was just 1 amp of the donor sperm we chose they were going to do ICSI but when embryologist thawed it they said it was good that we could do ivf. DH and I were then in a dilemma of what to do as never done ivf before due to DH poor frozen sperm. We opted for half ivf and half ICSI. I didn't want to choose one over the other and then regret it.

Clinic have said no to going to school with slap cheek in my class.


----------



## loopskig

<<<<
<<<<
I have just found this from about 18m ago. I promise not to be upset if anyone would rather I take it down. Last thing I'd ever want is to upset you lovely girls.

Charlotte - marvellous news. Well done you clever clever pumpkin! Good call with the 50/50. Just a waiting game now. did they give you any indication of ET?

TTFN
Loops xx xx


----------



## Whirl

Well done to Sturne and Charlotte, thats fantastic for you both!

hi to Mungo and Ali, thinking of you both!

Bye for now 

Whirl x


----------



## sturne

Congrats Charlotte xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, just a quickie for the minute, will be back on later, I have some reading to do....

Sturne and Charlotte - FAB NUMBERS LADIES!!!! wohooooooooooo!! Keeping all my 10 fingers and toes crossed naturally  

Mungo & Ali - stay calm, positive and away from those pee sticks ladies - you are in my thoughts every day xx

Lexi - hey good to see you popping back in  xx

As I say, I'll be back later as I now need to do some reading following my trip to my new acupuncturist.  In a nutshell it was V interesting.  Loops close your ears/don't roll your eyes at this bit   - She thinks I show classic symptoms of spleen yang which means all that business about my cold feet, thyroid etc. etc. is possibly having a bad impact.  She is concerned about my thyroid and thinks there is other stuff going on esp given my AF arrived 4 days before OTD last time.  She knows G and really respects him, but wonders why G hasn't recommended I get the Chicago tests done as she suspects there is some stuff going on with my thyroid levels beyond what the NHS tests pick up on.  She feels its my decision, but it may be worth spending some more dollar to get the tests done rather than risking a cycle without and suggested I speak to George.  Mungo did you get your Chicagos done?

Suzy I am off to read your notes on the cold foods thing right now and I've ordered Dr Beers book.  I have always felt there is something else going on and now I feel I need to explore this further.  Will be back later but any advice appreciated.  BTW I actually felt the accupuncture for the first time ever too - I think this girl knows what she's talking about

lots of love everyone x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - woop woop well done youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxxxxxx

i will do a proper catch up soon i just wanted to pass on my best wishes to Sturne, Charlotte, Alig and mungo (again) lol...... thinking of you all.

As for us we need HELP!!!! WE HAVE A PLAGUE OF HONEY BEES!!!! they're getting in everywhere. i've just been outside and our house is surrounded. The main bedroom is full of them. we've shut the door and left them for now. don't know what to do. i've been outside with a very strong jet wash to try and disturb them. DH reckons it may have worked. we've had fires going all day to try and smoke them out but they're getting in EVERYWHERE.
we went out for a bit to look at bathroom tiles just to get away from them. it's a good job it happened today and not yesterday when M&D were here. anyway we have tiles, very nice they are too (& a bargain to boot)  we nearly bought a bath that glows red,green or blue for 500 euros and then decided the credit card could do with not buying a bath right now. haha!!!!!! it's amazing how sensible we are at the moment..... 
anyways back to honey bee battle

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - oh hun..... i missed your post yesterday   that's just fab news for you too. YAY (i knocked myself out on a cupboard yesterday and got a bit concuss, i blame that, sorry!!!!) what on earth is slap cheek? it sounds rather strange... and a bit of a funny name too. gr8 choice regarding the 50/50. we've asked for the same at my clinic and they refused (as we don't pay they don't want the extra cost of doing a bit of both...bah) xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Strung & Charlotte- wow you have both been eggtastic. Can't wait to hear how those little fella have gone on with their dish time.  My girls had someone take themick out of them at school saying " urgh that means your parents have sex" and they relished in pointing out that their little bro was grown in a dish and placed back in place with a room full of people around- hahahahaha.  So less disgusting in their minds.

Mungo & Ali- thinking of you.  Is there any full moon rituals we can all do to send you positive vibes- not that I am trying to turn our pumpkins into a witches coven but I am willing to do ANYTHING to help you get BFP's (except goat sacrifice maybe?....)

Lexi- lovely to see you pop in and know you are doing ok and working through things still.  Enjoy your little break Hun and we will all be waiting for you when you are ready  

10f&t- your acupuncturist sounds amazing.  The holistic ways explore so many things that complement what you are doing medically.  Sounds like she may be onto something.  The body is a bio mechanical form at its basic level and I guess just one thing being off kilter can be causing a negative effect.  I can't wait to hear how it all pans out

Suzy - eeeek honey bee invasion.  I would not be liking that.  Bumble bees are like flying teddy bears but honeys look too much like wasps and have no cuddle factor.  Hope they have buzzed off?  That bath sounds amazing!  Well done for exerting such a high level of self control but money will be needed this year to purchase nursery furniture I am sure!.......... Again I am happy to be doing naked rain dances in full moons if it helps- hahahahaha.  I had a family Buddha ornament (the one who was surrounded by children) and every morning I got up and rubbed his belly for luck since last summer.  Can't say if it worked but I guess it's a positive action and focuses the brain

AFM- scary baby dreams have kicked in last night.  Gave birth to a squirrel sized baby that wriggled like my ferrets and I couldn't swaddle him, then I had a melt down as they took him to the nursery and insisted that he was kept there and bottle fed while DP and I argued in the hallway.  Then dream number 2 was DP had a cardiac arrest as baby was born and went into a coma- oh thanks brain, really cheery stuff.  Love how hormones can make insecurities surface in sleep - so I am worried about being a single parent still subconsciously (because of my last experience) and having a bottle fed squirrel child! Bring back the sex dreams with celebrities as they were much more fun.  Day off today as have a busy weekend so am off to lose myself in housework in preparation- have a good day ladies! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

We have 9 fertilised eggs- out of the 7 for ICSI all mature and 6 out of 7 fertilised and with the IVF 6 out of 7 mature and 3 fertilised normally. Provisionally booked for transfer Sunday but they are hoping I get to day 5. A little nervous about what Sunday brings.


----------



## mungoadams

Charlotte wow that is great news! 17 is wonderful hun and sounds like a good call on the icsi vs ivf; brilliant to have that many embryos. fingers crossed for blastocyst. I think the clinic is right re slap cheek, i guess its a bit frustrating but on other hand time to rest might be good.

Loops i cant see what you tried to post? I am loving joey's outfit! Re alcohol, my ZW nutritionist said 5 units for me & 6 for dh was fine and that red wine was esp good (there was a particular grape, i will try to remember, it is south african i think). Having been on the clomid merry go round i would say that a detox is good, but then i would have the occasional nice glass of wine and treat. 

10F&T i had chicago and all level 1 & 2's done at Care northampton off my own bat, before i saw george. It might be that george doesnt like to suggest immune testing unless there is a history of m/c, i didnt really discuss it with him as my results showed slightly elevated NK cells anyway, so i was already going to be on an immune protocol. I am sure he would be happy to have a phone consult with you? You could get your thryoid function rather than full level 2's? Does your acupuncturist think yo u have under or over active thyroid? I have underactive so was on thyroxine for a while, but should also try to eat seaweed (yuck!). Great to hear acupuncture finally felt like it was working  

Suzy oh no poor you concussion and then honeybees. Hmm i wouldnt use water, could make them angry? Keep up with the smoke i think? Supposed to make the drowsy? If they dont go soon you might need some specialist help tho. F they are deftinitely honeybees, in the uk you can get a local swarm collector to help, not sure about france . Doesnt sound fun! Tho v nice to know you have a healthy local population ! How is your head? The tiles sound lovely! Cant wait to get my bathroom sorted. Thinking of you for Monday. Hope you have some rest planned for

Heapy bless your girls! Haha. And bless your positive vibes. Just more of the same positive thinking pls 

Sturne how are you? Good luck for Sunday!

Alig thinkng of you. Huge huge amount of positive thoughts for you and that BFP.

Afm am determined to keep up with my sorting things out mood, did all my filing yesterday , have a pile of things i have been putting off i am working my way through. Got to work out a list of to do things for my dh for the allotment for this weekend with me in supervisory role haha. Hope he is willing. got v excited at the prospect of sweet potatoes. I am off to PO to send of driving license would you believe i havent had it changed since we got married in 2007. how naughty. I could get a huge fine if caught out!  Also buying some personal finance/budget management software recommended by Which, so i can start micromanaging our budget.  Feeling v sick this morning, first time this bad in the morning. dry gluten free oatcakes helped a bit tho. yum!


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops- I love that picture of your little man in his pumpkin outfit.  He looks great and anything pumpkin is a good luck charm for me and will always make me think of our fab group.

Charlotte - amazing news and looks like you will have lots of possible choices.  by Sunday it will be decisions decisions and they may hold you out for the blast.  either way it all looks positive so I am virtual cartwheeling and cheer leading from the sidelines in my pumkin coloured cheer leading outfit!  Woo hoo!

Mungo- also doing my virtual cheer leading for you.  Sorry you are feeling nauseous.  Do you use the acupressure travel bands to help at all?  I always find them valuable.  I had vertigo from a virus a month ago and that was making me feel a bit sicky and they helped then. Love your sorting mood- feels good when it is all finished. I love my spreadsheets and our lives are planned and tracked in them.


----------



## Heapy0175

There is an interesting news article on bbc news health page about ivf and the new break through of testing the embryos to select the ones that will work as they are chromosomally perfect


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, quick update from me, had some very light spotting this morning, think it is all over but will still test in the morning, Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali -  .  It might just be old blood.  Don't lose hope yet


----------



## baby777

Hi Pumpkins,

*Ali* - Sorry to hear about the spotting, please try not to think anything until tomorrow. I will be praying for you.   

*Charlotte *- that's great news about your eggs. Fingers crossed for a 5 day transfer xxxx

*Heapy* - Sounds like your dreams are loopy!!! I get these sometimes and they are so realistic its hard to believe otherwise. I'm sure its just your worries etc. I think the celeb dreams sound much better.

*Suzy* - Your always having an adventure of some sort!!! Bees..you poor thing, i hope they go away soon. We have been having big issue with mosquitoes this year and its driving me crazy....!! I hope everything goes well with your op and you come out ready to kick some baby growing ass!! I'm sorry i have missed so much, its really been hectic around here.

*10Fingers* - I have missed you too, all of you. You really sound happy and i'm so pleased for you that your doing your thing and being very positive. Whats all this about cold feet?? I have this issue too...!! What are these blood tests that your talking about, i would like to get them done too. I actually did a whole load after my bfn and the bloods clinic still hasn't got back to me but i think its cos they didn't do them or they lost them via Greece!! Who knows. I will go to a different place next time!! Its been 6 months, sometimes i think i was never supposed to see them!!!!
Hows things at the new clinic, are you happy there?

*Loops* - There you go making me laugh again with your mischievous ways... illegally taking drugs!!!! hahaha. Good idea, have you been watching House There so much to catch up on i think your one liner is a good idea. There are so many of us now also, my brain hurts trying to remember everything!!! Cant believe i missed another night out. Either way I couldn't of come. Maybe in July we could do a meet when i'm in London again.

*Sturne* - 17 eggs is great. How is Athens? I miss it. I did a double egg transfer there also last year and I will be going back soon to do tx number 2. I got a bfn due to poor egg quality but I have heard very good things about the double transfer so its worth asking about. I will ask them to do it again when i go back. If there is anything you need to know about Athens then let me know.

*Mungo* - Hope your feeling better.   

Hi to *Heapy, whirl, lexi, jadeyjade* and anyone else i have missed. Please forgive me if i'm not up to date, i'm trying to catch up with what I have missed.

AFM - Nothing really going on. I have sunk myself into work and not thought about ivf for a good 6 weeks. Everything went on hold as my mother in law is going to have a major heart valve op next week so we couldn't do anything until we knew the date. DH is in London now for that so looks like we will be cycling in the next couple of months if everything goes well. Athens here we come....it better be a good one this time!!!

Lots of love to you all
Baby 777
xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi All proper update from me as I'm on my laptop for one rather than my phone...

Ali - please try not to worry (I know easier said than done), spotting is really really common on BFPs in fact there is a whole thread and vote dedicated to it on here somewhere so please try not to worry.  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and sending you   

Heapy - hello lovely, scary scary baby dreams instead! Wow.  Its funny how the mind works and what it does to us.  Perhaps you should visualise Brad Pitt before you go to sleep so he jumps into your dreams instead? x

Mungo - You sound like you're getting very organised and keeping yourself very busy - impressed!  Not long now, still sending lots of   I've emailed Terri so hopefully she will get back to me - am just worried about being charged to speak to G as really can't afford it at the mo and I think we get charged up until when the cycle starts but I guess I will just have to bite the bullet.  My thyroid levels are ok on the NHS scale but she suggests I can get T3 & T4 (?) and something else done maybe.  I'm also going to ask my GP if they can do these enhanced tests - worth a try as I am going to be cheeky and try to get my repeat bloods done on the NHS as they expire in June and its gonna cost us another £300 for repeats.  Have had my protocol through today but no mention of where I get my meds from - do I have to go through Healthcare at home or is it worth shopping around given I've got plenty of time?  I read some of the girls on ZW got certain ones from Asda and elsewhere as it was cheaper? xx  Sorry to hear about the job situation hun I understand how unsettling it is and I really hope it resolves itself positively x

Hey Loops and Jadey and Whirl hope you're both well x

Charlotte and Sturne - good luck for your ETs gals, we're all rooting for you xx

Hey Suzy hope you got rid of the bees OMG that sounds like my worst nightmare! Have PMd you x

Hello to everyone else I've missed! xx

AFM - I'm now armed with my Dr Beer Book 'is your body baby friendly' and intend to read it during my nice long weekend (4 days off yeah!).  I've emailed ZW to ask them to relook at whether they think extra tests are worthwhile so will see.  I now need to try and eliminate wheat, cows milk and citris fruits from my diet together with salads and anything cold on the advice of my acupuncturist so I will do this as its not big deal.  Its going to be soups, stews and casseroles all the way for me - any recipes welcomed   My toes are still tingling from my session yesterday - boy did I feel it I tell you.  I love the new woman - I think its a difference that she is female, a fertility expert and is genuinely interested in my case - she was even emailing me back last night when I emailed her over my thyroid results and FSH levels etc. I'm going to be seeing her weekly.  Went to see Crystal woman again today - more of the same wafting of crystals! She says my energy is better but chakras still blocked - sacral and throat chakras got a good kicking this time.  She has warned me I may have some emotional releases over the next couple of weeks - yikes watch out DP! Back in 2 weeks to see her but also going on Tues to see her daughter who is doing mini tarot readings as part of a crystal awareness evening (close your ears Loops!).

Other big news I got my protocol today - wohoo! I start DR on 2nd July on burserelin again also taking the pill (microgynon) the month before and start taking dexamethasone on 2nd.  DR scan on 13 July then stims will be Fostimon 600!!  for 3 days dropping to 450 then introducing Merional 75.  These are both new to me as I had Gonal F last time.  My trigger shot with be Gonasai.  I'll be monitored probably daily from day 5-8 which will include estrodol blood tests another new thing compared to last time.  Any experiences with these drugs ladies?

Hope you all have lovely weekends - I will be lurking and checking on our PUPO and ET girls especially

Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all, just lurking as still mega busy on run up to my op. i will be sofa bound all next week though so i will be about lots, so proper catch up next week 

I just wanted to say to *Alig* that i am remaining positive for you...... i'm hoping it's old implantation blood

we've still got bees & i think i'm ovulating now (when nothing can be done about it) but i'm bleeding at the same time which is a little worrying as now i'm worried my hormones are balancing the wrong way at the wrong time of the month... agh! nothings ever easy

i've got a WHOLE day cooking tomorrow but will check on every now and then for news... of now to finish my homemade garlic naan. it's a wee bit experimental as i used spelt, chick pea & a tiny bit of rye flour...... made some fab blueberry and banana muffins yesterday  and many organic chicken dishes.......

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey baby! think we were typing at the same time! Cold feet issue has come up as part of my visit to a new fertility acupuncturist - she says I display symptoms of Spleen Yang in Chinese Medicine terms and thinks there may be underlying immune issues not just becuase of my cold feet but that combined with other issues.

For anyone interested, here is a link to the clinic website - there are some useful fertility factsheets on there I think written my ZW as lots is similar to the stuff I had from my nutritionist, might be worth a read and Loops may help preach a little to the unconverted about the benefits?  (you're allowed to chuck a shoe at me and tell me to shut my hippy mouth up) x http://www.hunts-osteopaths.co.uk/Fertility/AboutFertilityAcupuncture.html 
/links


----------



## baby777

Hey 10fingers,
Thanks for that info. My only issue is that there are not any fertility acupuncture clinics in Cyprus that I know of. I would really love to go to one. I found a nice British acupuncturist but she didn't specialise in fertility and told me to make sure that I find a registered one as they can do more harm than good when they don't know what they are doing! 
I have heard about the T3 and Free T3 hormone testing before too. Apparently this shows thyroid issues when the normal tsh and T4 test might not. It's worth getting tested I think. Let me know what tests they make you do at the acupuncture place and I will do them here. My feet are freezing when others are warm....that sounds weird but u know what I mean!!! I love the hippie thing!!!

Love Baby777


----------



## mungoadams

just a really quick post to say thinking of you ali. spotting is VERY common in early pregnancy amongst IVF ladies, apprently upto 70-80%. I woke up at 5 thinking of you. sending you a gazillion   for today

will post personals later xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi, its a BFN for me, will be back later to try and put into words how i am feeling but i guess you guys all know. Will have to make do with being mum to my three furry babies for now, Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali I woke up at 7am thinking about you.  I am gutted for you


----------



## suzymc

Ali - you were the first thought on my mind when i woke up. so so gutted for you        we're all here for you and i hope we can provide you with some strength through this. Suzy xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Ali so sorry hun, I just saw your post here, and just posted on Ofu to you. Ahh I don't know what to say except sorry and send you a big    xxx

Afm well out of 17 eggs 10 are looking great, all dividing equally and so et booked at 9.30 tomorrow (penny prefers 3dt rather than 5dt)

Will try and post later again and do personals.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Ali I'm so sorry


----------



## mungoadams

oh no ali i am so sorry      we are all here when you want to talk. we do all know some of what you're going through, but it is different for all of us.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ali I'm so sorry - sending you massive   x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - fabulous news hun...... all the best for tomorrow xxxxxxx

ali - not stopped thinking about you   xx


----------



## baby777

Ali - I'm really sorry  . I know that nothing we can say can ease the pain but please know that we are all thinking about you. xxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Ali - sending you lots of    
This journey is so cruel. I really feel for you. Take care of yourself and hope DH is looking after you.


----------



## Ruthie82

Ali - I am so so sorry to hear your news, I echo Charlotte's point it is so so cruel. 

Suzy - Thinking of you Monday

Ruth x x


----------



## alig1972

Hi
Well I woke up at 5am and did the test but knew what the result would be before I did it. I didn't bother to wake up DH as I had spotting yesterday I said I would only wake him with good news. Well we scrapped the bottom of the barrel to get funds for this cycle, so unless we win the lottery or I get another bonus at work, we really can't afford another shot. Anyway the conversation today has already gone to us trying naturally for a few months and for me to lose some weight. I have even been thinking about running the Reading Half Marathon again next year. I have also mentioned to DH about thinking about adoption again and he agrees but that is for another day. We have agreed to go back for the follow up at the clinic, as I would like to know why we only got 4 eggs this time despite being on a higher dosage this time. 
Anyway i have had some retail therapy this morning as we have a new John Lewis at home open in Newbury, so we brought a few bits for the house but going through the section with cots and baby things was really hard...

Anyway I have had a little cry and I am sure there will be a few more tears to come, but trying to stay positive. 

Take Care, Ali 
/links


----------



## loopskig

Poor poor Ali. darling I am so sorry. Thinking of you and sending so much love. Of course you will be having the 'what next' conversations with DH at some point but there is time for that once you have had a bit of time to assault that credit card at JL and snugglie in with those puss cats feeling sorry for yourself. We're so proud of you for staying strong but please don't feel that you have to xx x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

More   for you Ali.

I'm really worried about the call tomorrow to see how many embies have made it to day 3 and whether we are going for transfer or waiting till say 5. Not helped by the fact there is disruption On the trains and getting to London will take longer. 

Good luck tomorrow sturne  

Charlotte x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
so sorry havent managed proper personals. 

Ali tonnes of   you are doing brilliantly. thinking of both of you and your dh    glad to hear you splashed on the credit card and enjoy those cuddles with your furry babies. 

sturne lots and lots of luck for tomorrow       10 good embryos is wonderful!

charlotte - good luck tomorrow. can you perhaps call from train station? i considered that, it is so stressful when you have to get into london too 

suzy lots and lots of luck for monday.

sorry no proper personals i have been doing personal finance stuff all day to try, after a couple of days starting to really panic about money. feeling better now i have updated budget and started developing a tracker, but need to go chill and stop looking at laptop! got to leave for acupuncture at 10.30, but should have time to post before then.


----------



## jadeyjade

*Ali-*  I'm so sorry for you  Its sooo hard... Hope you get the time to rest, cry, shop and come to terms with things  You never know whats around the corner, pray for a little windfall for you xx


----------



## suzymc

all the best today *sturne* with your ET 

*mungo * - thx hunny....... i hope you're doing well xxxxx

*baby* - thx 2 u too, proper reply after my op i promise

*charlotte* - so sorry to hear you are so worried..... try and stay strong hun. i am sure things will work out for the best no matter if it's 3 day or 5 day. i guess you'll have to plan with plenty of time to spare and tell the clinic about the disruption and then hopefully they'll understand if anything delays you a bit

another hectic day for me...... post packing, 2 showers 2 have, parents to ring and more cooking to do. i still have 2 squash's to tackle. (i foolishly bought 4)
enjoy the rest of your bank holiday weekend ladies

Love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Suzy- hope all goes well tomorrow with you op.

Still worrying and dreading the call. I thought this would get easier now we are on cycle 4 but I've found this waiting the hardest.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Charlotte sending you lots of   for today xx

Sturne good luck for today Hun xx

Suzy hope all goes well tomorrow will be thinking of you xx

Ali hope you're ok sending you  

AFM I'm half way through Dr Beers book and I'm now convinced I need to get some further tests done ahead of this cycle even if it's for piece of mind. I've noted 15 issues which are relevant to me which all point to autoimmune suspicions including the fact that autoimmune condition is my family, my high fsh, the fact I've had chlamydia, my enlarged thyroid, poor response to first cycle and the fact I bled 4 days before OTD. I'm so thankful my acupuncturist gave me the info she did. Now I plan to speak to my Dr on Tues as I should be able to get most level 1 tests on the nhs given my thyroid is still enlarged and if not I'll try and go through bupa and failing that I'll pay for level 1 chicagos with zw. I strongly feel this is worth doing. I've also read a lot about the importance of eating anti inflam foods for me so I need to tweak my diet slightly and ditch the milk and wheat. 

Love to all x


----------



## sturne

Hiya.
Well I couldn't get on the flippin Internet all day yesterday,except first thing in the morning so I was desperately wanting to look on here and read all your news. It's now fixed,yay so I can catch up with everything!!

Charlotte - hope you get good news Hun, am sure you are gonna be just fine.xx

Suzy - good luck with your op tomorrow, will be thinking of you. Xx

Mungo - hope acupuncture was good yesterday. Have everything crossed for you. Xx

Ali - love that John Lewis in Newbury, especially the cafe with so many nice cakes in it!! Sorry things didn't work out as planed.xx

Hi to Ruthie, 10 fingers, whirl, jade, loops and anyone else I have missed. Xx

Afm - just had my et. Have had 3 grade 1 embies transferred,my otd is in 12 days time (18th may) which is also my birthday. So let's hope that I get the birthday present I really want!! Penny said out of my 17 eggs, I had a right mixture, some grade 1's,1-,2 and 3's and some nt so good ones. She said my dh sperm had improved a lot, but still not good enough to have normal Ivf. They did icsi and imsi so basically looked at the sperm under a microscope and selected the best ones. Today just gonna take it easy and do nothing much. Tomorrow we are leaving here and going to a small island called Agistri for 3 nights (may not have Internet access as its €15 a day) so coming home Thursday. Made soe lovely friends over here and so pleased we chose to cycle here, if anyone is thinking of a change of clinic I can't recommend it enough (whatever te outcome).

Anyway love to all and hopefully come back on tonight if Internet still working later. Gonna get pizza takeaway tonight. Yum!! Xx
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mungoadams

Charlotte - thinking of you today. Dont think it gets easier  

Hey 10F&T, i have problems with my spleen as well according to my acupuncturist. She says its v common in her ivf ladies. if you have autoimmune conditions & enlarged thyroid you should definitely talk to George. Not sure if they will charge you... If they do hopefully wont be a full consultation fee.. Good luck for Tuesday! I would try the waterworks with the doc.. Might work, has for some ladies (though the doc would only do a few for me and it turned out having the tests as 'package' meant it only costed me £100's more to have all tests done privately. But you may well get more sympathy than i did  I bought everything but the stimms & trigger drugs from Asda, as they will charge you at cost if you show your protocol to the pharmacist. I got my first batch of stimms drugs (sames as yours) from pharmasure who are the uk distributor (ZW should have given you a leaflet), and then my top up stimms (so i was buying them as i needed them and didnt spend more than i needed) and my trigger (gonasi too) from a pharmacy 2 mins from ZW clinic called NVS as he holds them in stock. It is easiest just to buy everything through pharamsure and Terri can send them a prescription - then you call them to pay and arrange delivery - but using asda is cheaper. If you do decide to do that ask terri for individual prescriptions for each drug, just in case asda cant get hold of something (as they wont give you the script back). Also ask terri to put utrogestan to take as directed, not spell out using them as pessaries as its not a licensed use and some pharmacists get shirty about dispensing it with instructions printed to use in a non-licensed way. By the way if you end up on  immune drugs asda comes into its own as clexane is pretty expensive (4 to 5 quid a day i think). I found all the drugs fine, apart from dexamethasone - make sure you take it in the morning with food! Causes bad insomnia otherwise.. And i am now having real difficulties getting the clexane needle to pierce the skin as the skin is getting so thick. Tried 4 different spots to get it to pierce last night 

Sturne thank you. Acupuncture is today, off in an hour and then off to pickup polytunnel. Wow 3 grade 1 embryos! That is great news. You have a very good chance i am sure of a wonderful birthday present  have a lovely short break and rest and enjoy the pizza!

Suzy hope your hormones balance out  cooking sounds great 


Afm, woke up at 5am again so starting to get quite shattered now. Boo to the steroids. Excited about my polytunnel though  hoping only 2 sleeps to go now. Starting to get butterflies.. Going to hit the roof if clinic changes my OTD again! Wont find out till OTD thanks to the BH, so planning on driving to the train station ready to call them at 9am before i jump on a train.


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - thx hun. you stay strong and think relaxed 4 me K? xx

10fingers - you do need to do all that now for your peace of mind...... i am on loads of anti inflammatory foods, the stuff i sent you has a list of stuff. i think ginger is the way to go. ginger tea all the way. i don't think i put this on what i sent you though:
Top anti-inflammatory foods are - Apples, bean sprouts (mung and alfalfa) (get a sprouting kit hun), blueberries, celery, cranberries, ginger, oily fish (organic salmon, mackerel and herrings) linseeds, onions, turmeric..... everything i cooked this weekend is full of this and i have a few blueberries every day in my porridge or yoghurt. try those 'other' milks (nut etc) in your porridge, you still could do with oats, i do a mixture of things (oats, oatbran, flaxseed, linseeds......  anti oxidants are also as essential. i have a shot of anti oxidant juice a day (pomegranate at the mo)..... i think my anti inflammatory stuff helped my AF. 

sturne - thx you too  xx eek! 3........ and grade 1   well done you clever lady......OTD on your b'day.... what a fab pressie you will be getting... congrats on being PUPO. have a lovely stay in Agistri. v jel xxxxx enjoy your pizza 

mungo - just sent you a PM   my hormones seem ok again now. i went full on with healthy eating that day and the bleeding only lasted about 3 hours in the end and it wasn't much. it was just a bit strange. i think there's a couple of supplements i'll now stop after day 11-12.... what's BH?

love 2 all
xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. happy 100th page anniversary pumpkins...... hahahaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi mungo thanks for the info. I (stupidly) had no idea what the drugs would cost I had a out £800 in my head for some reason but just done a quick ring around and asda is coming out at £2.5k excluding gonasi which they don't stock. OMFG. DP nearly had a heart attack. Would you mind PM ing me what pharmasure charged for Fostimon and merional? Hope you've enjoyed the pins x

Suzy yes I feel I need to explore but now I'm not sure we will if can't get them for free due to the drug costs I only just discovered  if you have any extra recipes to share please do  lots of love for tomorrow x


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Ali - my thoughts are really with you, take time to nurture yourself, big big  

Suzy - As I said before thinking of you tomorrow, you will need a rest after all your cooking!! he he

Love to everyone else

AF was delayed again this month, second AF since neg at the end of January, it really has thrown my body this time. Hubby and I were going to start next AF which would have been mid June, which would have worked out wellwith work and school hols. If we wait for next AF then OTD will be around time I am due back at school in Sept, so we are thinking of starting this AF!!!

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - oh and pink grapefruit.... it's an anti infl & anti ox....   yikes regarding the cost of drugs.... eek. i am still searching for some good casserole recipes. but i shall send some your way if i come across them. nothing we've tried recently has been especially amazing enough to pass on. just been nice, you know? i'm getting my main health benefits at breakfast and in drinks. i start my whey to go in 2 weeks.... yum! oh and with a portion of that bee stuff, i can't wait. NOT!!!

ruth -  well you've had enough of a gap since your last IVF cycle so your eggs will certainly be ready for another cycle when your AF turns up (or has it turned up?). does that mean you could be starting very very soon? IVF has messed my AFs up too as i just don't ovulate anymore so if next 2 cycles fail i will be asking for Clomid to help us through next year!!!! thx 4 my well wishes. i will need a rest, you are right, lol xx

DH has gone out to destroy a bathroom wall.... as you do. So i've put my ipod on full blast & i'm dancing round the kitchen whilst cooking, 

back to the kitchen for me xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - not forgetting sweet potato.... try and have lots in a week. packed full of goodness and is a anti ox/inflamm


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy-  Why two showers?  Will be thinking of you for Monday.  Hospital can be boring but i am a bit of a bookworm and as life is hectic here sometimes that break can be nice.  Love that you are dancing while cooking – whats on the ipod?

Charlotte – Any news?  It is so hard waiting on that call.  Keep the happy thoughts and think of the lucky full moon that occurred last night

10F&T – wow thats lots to test but i know i would feel the same.  It is good to be fully prepared.  Can’t believe how much your drugs are coming in at!  Yikes!

Sturne – 3 grade ones back in – eeek!  Well gets it out the way in one if they all take.  Things are sounding really positive for you this time and your clinic sounds really good.  Have fun chilling and thinking positive thoughts on your island.  That 2ww will fly by with the nice travelling elements taking place too

Mungo – two days to go.  I think your body must want to get up early and start the day so those two days fly!  Good luck with the supervisory management of the poly tunnel.  Bank hols are great unless they slow down processes that are important!  Boo to the slowing down of OTD

Ruth – so hard to have to wait around to follow natural cycles of this process.  Hope you get started on this next AF and it fits with your timings as that will be so much more relaxing
AFM - had a lovely afternoon with my visiting uni mates and i made the most amazing eton mess – yum.  DP has just gone out to get more ingredients for round two.  Resting up today as we are off to a wedding evening reception today so if i am to last past 9pm i will need a snooze.  Got another three weddings this year to go too.  Tried to squeeze into a stretchy maxi dress for tonight but looked like a boa constrictor with a small deer half digested!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Girlie's

Sorry I've been away, jet been sooo busy!

Anyway I'm back now...

*Ali-* hope your feeling OK  xx

*Charlotte-* Hope things are going OK, sending you lots of  Praying for good news for you xx

*10f&t-* Crystal therapy sounds good, glad she is giving you all that info... Cant believe the price of the drugs! Shocking  xx

*Ruth-* Sounds like a plan, my AF was completely messed up for a few months after Neg cycle,  it gets a move on xx

*Sturne-* WOW WOW WOW!!! Your in with the best chance Hun  Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay, safe journey home xx

*Suzy-* You sound Busy! hope your feeling OK about your opp, Will be thinking of you  xx

*Mungo*- Hope your not feeling too shattered today! not too long to wait now eee... Hope your OTD stays the same, Polytunnel sounds interesting  xx

*Baby*, hope your doing OK, good to see you back xx

*Loops-* Love the pic!!! Hope your doing OK xx

AFM- Not much to report, had my consultation to find out when i can get this operation done... They said it will be between 6-8 weeks before i can have it done grrr  Not too bad i suppose, just waiting for confirmation of a date now, hope to have a date set before we go on holiday, that way we can come back from our nice break and get on with things 
Just off to the cinema to watch 'Silent House' a good old horror 
oh and I've finally lost 4pound in weight YEAY!!!

 to anyone I've missed xx

Enjoy your bank holiday ladies

Lots of love xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Yes AF turned up this morning, very heavy so if tmi! Rang nurses to ask to start this cycle, waiting to hear, hopefully Tues, need to ask for drug info to see where best to get them from. Fingers crossed dr 27th May    

Love to all, enjoy Bank Hol Mon

Ruth x x


----------



## charlotte80

What a day!

Clinic hadn't rung by 9 so didn't get on the train. They then rung 15 mintes later and said i Needed to come in I said I would be late as have to get next train. Well the journey involved a train then a bs then a train taking in total 3 hours! I have had 2 embies transferred. Got very emotional at clinic because even though there were still 7, the 5 ICSI ones were only between 2 and 4 cell and not great quality. So we had the two IVF embroys which were much better quality 1 was a 6 cell and the other only a 4 cell. The transfer was a little tricky to start with too. After a three hour journey I was busting and couldn't hold so asked to emPty half my bladder which I though I did. Only to find out it was empty so I had to get off the bed and drink. It still wasn't full enough but they went ahead with various change in tools as had to go round a bend! Lots of pushing on my abdomen too to get the scan they wanted. But finally in the right place and have a picture. Then it was three hour journey home.

I could do with some positive pumpkin juice girls, all previous embryos have been more cells even though first two cycles bad quality. DH is really positive and thinks this is our time, why don't I share this? OTD is not till 20th. I just want to hide away.


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - great news and three transferred wow! Sounds like I could have done with some of your top quality embroyos!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Charlotte well done you! Just focus on the fact that you are now PUPO and embies are where they belong.  Its now irrelevant about their grading and we have all seen cases where it really just doesn't make a difference as there are so many other things in the mix (i.e. good quality end up BFN and poor quality BFP) so I think just focus on the fact that you got this far which is amazing in itself in the crazy fertility world and I'm sending you massive   and lots of   for the next two weeks! 

Sorry you had such a rough time of it today but the main thing is you're home now - rest up, think lots of positive thoughts and we're all here for you x


----------



## sturne

Charlotte - sorry to hear you had a bit of a difficult transfer. 10 fingers is right, you just have to focus n your two embies settling into their new home. Just because I have some top grade ones put back doesn't mean it will turn out to be a BFP, although of course I'm praying it does and likewise just cos yours are not quite as good quality as you hoped doesn't mean you will get a bfn. Just try to stay positive and I     this is your time Hun. Weird how your otd is 20th and mine 18th though? Guess different clinics have different ideas. Sending you a massive      and try to relax on your 2ww. Xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte- I had a pig of a transfer, lasting one hour thirty minutes.  I ended up full of two litres of water, had a corkscrew cervix, a false pathway had been created in my cervix at the trial and the catheter kept sticking in that and I had to lie right at the end of the bed with my heels tucked under my bum.  It was a very hard painful experience and they were almost about to give up and I cant believe they persevered for so long.  Our one embie wasn't perfect quality either.  Just keep focusing on visualising your womb snuggling around that embie and it breaking from its shell to attach and grow.  The transfer and quality is not the only deciding factor  - believe it can work


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo- forgot to add yesterday my DH experienced the same as your DH, seeing everything through the reflective window!  

Thanks ladies for your kind words. I shall try and up the positiveness.


----------



## Whirl

Sturne great news about the transfer  

Charlotte I echo what heapy said - I had 2x 4 cell transferred, and they were not top quality either, just try to rest now and take things easy.  In a way being forced to take time off work may not be a bad thing.  Thinking of you  

Mungo, I'm away tomorrow so won't be able to check the internet.  Will be thinking of you lots and will be on line first thing wed

Love whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy hmm weird about the bleeding although some women get it mid cycle. When i did ov i got a little spotting, but not proper bleeding.

Ruthie wow that is annoying that af was delayed, but kind of exciting to think about starting now. Yay to AF! Sort of  Good luck with nurse tomorrow. I would try ASDA, as they promise to do IVF drugs @ cost.

Heapy lol yes i think i must be hoping if i wake up early somehow it will come around quicker. Waking up at 3am has just made me feel exhautsed tho. Ah that must be nice to catch up with your mates and bet that mess was yummy. Oh lol hope you found something nice to wear for yesterday eve? 3 weddings wow thats good going. I have just the one and hoping to also have a bump related wardrobe problem 

Jadeyjade well done on the weight loss! 4ilbs is great. 'fraid i am still shattered  hope you get that date soon.

Charlotte congratulations on being pupo! A 6 cell and 4 cell is great! My cnsultant said 6 cell is ideal so i think you are in with a great chance of a wonderful and much deserved bfp  sorry the journey up was stressful, rest up at 10F&T said and take care of yourself lots of positive pumpkin thoughts for you hun  lol haha our poor dh's. I dont think they were quite prepared for that!

Oh blessy ou heapy that transfer sounds awful. And a great story as despite the horridness you have the wonderful bump to make it all worth it 

Whirl thank you hun 

Hello and love to all.

Afm Will prob stay off now till 5ish tomorrow when i should know the result, if they dont change OTD. I woke up at 3am so really tired and spending afternoon on sofa! Poly the tunnel; is not finished as there is an important pole missing..hoping can get it delivered his week. Started brown spotting this morning. As i am on oestradiol valerate i am not supposed to bleed until i stop taking it, so i am trying to persuade myself its an implantation bleed. But you have all been there and know how paranoid it makes you  feeling anxious and tearful but hopefully only 25 hours to go...
/links


----------



## mungoadams

sorry if tmi, spotting has increased and now bright red with small clots  going to still try to get clinic agree i can go to london and do blood test tomorrow of course and keep a kernel of hope going. nothing on tv and watching re runs of red dwarf !


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - feet up and resting for remainder of today. Spotting is common and I read somewhere that unless it is more than a whole teaspoon full not to worry.  It could be excess material still.  I am staying positive for you with everything crossed


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo - fingers crossed everything is ok


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo still praying for you my love and sending massive   across the other side of the a45 xxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wish me luck tomorrow ladies I'm off to the GP armed with a list of blood test requirements that will save me £1k if she agrees  

If anyone is interested in a couple of FF recipes let me know. Ginger & chili prawn cakes and butternut and sweet pot curry were a huge success scoring 9/10 with DP x


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - good luck for tomorrow at docs. Surely for our general healy knowledge they should carry out the tests for you so you can make lifestyle changes to balance out your body.  It can't be that it only affects your fertility so it would be of a benefit to you.  Surely it is that type of thing they should help with, after all is that not why we pay massive tax every month for our health care system?  Go kick some GP butt  

Suzy - hope the op has gone well and you are recovering well 

Mungo - gonna go do you a rain dance in the shower now for luck. Still have everything crossed that things have settled this afternoon


----------



## charlotte80

10 F&T- hope you have luck at the GP. I tried to get the GP to do some tests before cycle 3 and got turned down so here's hoping you have better luck.

Suzy- hope the op went well today.

Mungo - thinking of you.

Heapy - hope you have a good rain dance.


----------



## charlotte80

Even though this is the 4th cycle I'm still wondering if there is any right or wrong thing to eat. Did anyone eat pineapple? I'm still munching on a few brazil nuts each day. Any other reccomendations?


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - thinking of you and  

10fingers - hope Dr is understanding and allows tests. Could I have recipes please? Are they good while doing treatment?

Suzy - How did it go today? How are you feeling?

We am officially starting this month, dr begins 26th May. hubby is going to drug shop tomorrow (theres a sentence I never thought I'd say!) When is it good to take brazil nuts? Pineapple? Protein shakes/bars are for stim time aren't they? 

Any food ideas to help implantation and good quality eggs?

Love to you  

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hiya dear ladies
well what a time us ladies are having again.

mungo - my positive thoughts are going to remain with you. if you're not supposed to bleed on the oestradiol then surely your bleeding has to be embryo related and it's all just from implantation        

charlotte - congrats hun on being PUPO. there's so many success stories from difficult transfers and lower grade embryos. so many women say not to pay attention to grading and i am a firm believer in that and i also believe we shouldn't be told their quality until after OTD as it really doesn't help our 'mind'. please try to stay positive for your embies. our heapy and whirl are our ladies who proove none of all that matters. sorry it was such a long tiring day for you

afm - loads to catch up on but am soooooo knackered right now that i will have to leave catch up until 2morrow. they let me home last night   so chuffed. it's always better to sleep in your own bed. i can't believe how tired i am! i think the 4 sleeping tablets they gave me didn't help! i now have the standard sore throat and feeling stiff etc but no pain which is gr8. consultant is v pleased with my op. it took 3 hours in the end which was less than expected. she says my uterus itself is still in great shape. she has sorted my 'blockage' at the entrance to my womb. apparently both sides of the entrance had stuck together.... tmi i know! so more than happy i've had this sorted. so now DH&I are thinking even more that IVF #1 was a non transfer so to speak. i am seeing her tomorrow to book ivf #3. there was some mention of july but i'll find out more 2morrow as i was sure she'd said june. she is spending a whole week in la rochelle especially for me so she can do my EC and my 2 ETs..... OMG, now that's a consultant!!!! love her 

love 2 all and all my thoughts, hopes and prayers with our lovely mungo right now
xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - good luck today my love xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

morning lovelies

10F&T thank u hun. good luck today with doc. i think u stand a good chance. if they say no, then perhaps see if u can see a different gp and bring dp with u?

ruthie that is great news! based on my 4 nutritional consults i would up your protein to 70g a day eat 2-4 portions of carotene rich food, 2 portions of green veg, organic where poss and get dh on red berries (e.g. innocent strawberry or blackcurrant smoothie) and one tablespoon of organic tomatoe puree a day (lycopene good for prostate and therefore sperm health), cloudy apple juice. i also have supergreen powder, apimist, ZW vits and was on fish oil caps (dha not good for pcos so only start that after EC). alcohol for both according to my nutritionist is 5 units for women and 6 fr men / week, upto start of cycle. malbec red wine is good, as it is v high in Resveratrol which is good for sperm. Unfortunately i was also told that not more than 2 units at a time! hings if you can stomach them, nettle tea, blackstrap molasses. it depends a bit on what you like to eat and what your specific issues are. pineapple is a little controversial. lots of ladies swear by it, but it contains bromelain which can cause uterine contractions so if you do have, dont go too mad  brazil nuts for selenium. 

suzy wow home already that is brilliant and SOOO good to hear the op was short and a success. brilliant news and that your consultant is doing the ec and et. she sounds lovely. i am certain #3 is the one for you!

heapy lol thank u for the rain dance!

charlotte, loops (on text) and everyone else thanks so much for your thoughts. you have all helped a lot 

afm well off in 10 mins for train. thanks so much for all the messages. this morning more red and af like cramps, tho not bleeding so i havent given up hope  - but obviously v worried now. managed to do my hypnotherapy cd last night and this morning, after waking up at 3am.. so tired i gave in had a cup of proper tea this morning. i dont think one cup will make a difference and i need to be awake to drive. at least i should be able to get clinic to allow me to test today. will let you all know.. maybe i just have 2 embryos making a bit of a mess whilst getting v snug!


----------



## suzymc

ruth - man i am so tried, i am afraid i am to blame for speed reading and missed your post about starting in a couple of weeks. eek! how exciting. mungo has said everything i was going to say to you so she's covered the lot there. i'm not doing pineapple this time. i'm just concentrating on carotenes and anti oxidants and anti inflammatorys, but that's mainly to keep my womb tip top. i'm also having lots of ginger tea but again that's for my fibroids and cold issues. i was starting my protein shakes next week ready for my mid june ivf but it may be sometime in july now so will need to rethink, for ladies who DR it may be best for you to start when that starts (from what i've seen from women with BFPs). whey to go vanilla is what i have. all the sheets i sent you pretty much outline everything  i make flapjacks with blackstrap molasses..... lmk if you'd like the recipe, i also add super food seeds and ginger. 

mungo - safe trip sweetie. i am ever the optimist 




i forgot to tell you all what i did to myself on sunday!!! i was using my mandolin to make sweet pot crisps and took off a big chunk of my finger. including my nail. what a mess i made. i daren't leave the plaster off now but i know i will have to try for a bit. eek! beware of mandolins ladies. i really thought i was ok. the sweet pot was too knobly for the 'holder' and i thought i was miles off it getting my finger..... doh! how wrong i was..... the crisps are nice though, lol (minus the bit of skin and nail, hahahhaaaa)


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Mungo still sending massive massive  to you - have been thinking of you all morning xx

Great news Suzy that all is well and we may well be cycling together whopee  (even if you have only got 9 fingers  )

Ruthie - great news hun! Wohoo! Here are the links to those 2 recipes. Re: the prawn cakes one, don't fry - I baked mine for 20 mins at 200 in the oven after putting a bit of olive oil on them and the base of the dish first. On the curry, I didn't add raisins. I separately cooked a couple of chicken breast marinaded in tikka paste for a couple of hours first, then added it in to the curry whole for about 10 mins to soak in some of the juices. Had it with brown rice - yum. Let me knowif you need the sweet chilli tip recipe and will dig it out of my book xx

http://www.itv.com/food/recipes/ainsleys-fluffy-prawn-and-chilli-ginger-fritters 
http://chaucer.ac.uk/maths_technology/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=257:butternut-squash-and-sweet-potato-curry&catid=46:recipes&Itemid=90

AFM - thanks for the positive vibes ladies re: my GP visit. I cried spontaniously trying to tell her what I wanted but managed to get the key points out including the fact that this cycle is going to cost a minimum of £9k! She didn't take any convincing after that performance and agreed to everything (inc the repeat HFEA bloods like HIV etc) except the chromosome karatyping and thromophilia which the NHS don't do, so I think I did very well  I then trotted off the blood clinic and got 7 vials taken  I think this will have saved me in the region of £600-£700.

I've also got a slight sense of relief having spoken to pharmasure - the people I'm supposed to get my prescription off. Its coming in £420 cheaper than the Asda quote I got and if I can get ZW to split my prescriptions, I can probably save another £170! That's £580 cheaper than the original Asda quote yipee! My advice is to ring around ladies!

I'm now off to have more ginger prawn cakes for lunch then am making a black eyed been and sweet potato stew and some falafals 

x
/links


----------



## mungoadams

it was a bfn. no surprise as period has started today. waiting for dh to get home so i can tell him. 

we are v lucky clinic have squeezed us into see george tomorrow for a review. will post later today or tomorrow morning.

obviously i am not ok at all, but i know in the long term both dh and i will be ok; somehow we will have a family. i guess i am still in shock.

love to you all and lots of    for charlotte & sturne; and ruth with her upcoming cycle


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - thx 4 the 2 recipes you've posted...... if what you are making today is good too i'd love the recipe as i have some org black eyed beans in. also as i've sent you the PM with recipe links i now don't have the links saved. any chance you could share them over here for me please hun? i was meaning to and then hit send too soon. also is your b'day june or july? is it what it says it is on ********? i am confused as i thought you'd said it was july. lol  i currently have my plaster off and my 10th finger seems to be getting better...... phew. lol. i have just had a lovely 2 hour nap followed by a bath. feel v refreshed. i think we're having shepherds pie with cauli & sweet potato for tea  it's nice to just go to the freezer for tea  gr8 news on pharmasure too, this looks lovely too
http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.fr/2006/02/african-bean-sweet-potato-soup.html


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh mungo I'm so so sorry, have been thinking of you all day    I know there is nothing I can say right now to help, but I'm sending you massive   and lots and lots of love, this is all just so unfair. xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

mungo - sweetheart. i've been hitting refresh like a nutter. so so sorry to hear your news. massive massive     my beautiful lady. got tears in my eyes. rubbish rubbish. you WILL have a family together. good luck at your review tomorrow. try and get your head round asking all the right questions. i wish i could give you a real hug. take all the time you need to grieve hun. big love and kisses to you and D xxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo -     there are no words to make this better. I am so sorry to hear your news. Good that you have a follow up so quick, let us know what they say. I am beginning to wonder if there is any justice in this world. Have some more      as I'm lost for things to say


----------



## alig1972

Mungo - I too have been thinking about you all day and sorry to hear your news         take some time out for yourself. 

I have been sat at my desk all day, but not really here at all. Still waiting for the clinic to call back, so that we can book in for a follow up appointment....   

Still       for Sturne and Charlotte. 

Good luck to Ruth in your upcoming cycle and Suzy glad that your op all went ok. 

Ali x


----------



## sturne

Mungo - so very sorry Hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow at your follow up. I know there are no words to make you feel better but we are here for you.    xx

Ali - make sure you get some answers at your follow up, hopefully they won't make you wait too long for your appointment. Again big    for you.xx

Charlotte - how you doing today? Hope you are relaxing and taking it easy.xx

Suzy - great news that your op went well. So it won't be long now until you start. You must be tired after your big day yesterday, take it easy today Hun.xx

10 fingers - I'm very impressed with you babes. You went in there strong and got the results you wanted!! Plus saved quite a bit of money. Well done!! Just read your diary - good luck with the tarot cards tonight,let us know how you get on.xx

Afm well enjoying our time on this island. Although looking forward to going home on Thursday and seeing my cat and chickens. Haven't heard anything from penny yet regards to if have any frosties. Would really be pleased if we had as never before. But what will be will be. I'm only just in the 2ww but am getting impatient already!! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - So so sorry to hear your sad news, this is all so unfair, I have upset eyes reading it. This is all pants. Nurture each other and you WILL have a family you are right. Hope you have some answers at your follow up. BIG BIG     

Suzy - Glad you are OK, sounds positive fingers crossed it makes all the difference for 3rd tx. I will let you off for missing my post just this once he he. Just kidding   Protein shake at dr stage? Until when? I thought it was stim stage?  

10 fingers - thanks for recipes chili dip?   Wow well done re drug prices, Asda was dearer for us too. 

Ali - thank you for good luck, have you heard from clinic?

We have drugs arriving Friday, so in plenty of time. Not much else to report. Just getting through each day, like all of us.

Love to all,     (much needed)

Ruth x x


----------



## charlotte80

I wrote a post earlier and then the site crashed on me.

10f&t - well done on getting the GP to do all those tests for you.

Suzy- glad the op went well. Not sure I'm liking what you did to your finger! Hope it heals well.

Ruthie- glad things are getting going.

Ali- hope you get a follow up appointment soon.

Sturne - I'm already impatient too! I've not been doing alot today, bit of reading and tv watching. DH and I have just had roast chicken dinner. I do have some work to do this week even though not at school. Sounds like you are having a lovely time.

Mungo - more


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo-   I just don't understand how it hasn't worked when you are doing all the right things. This whole process is so annoying in its randomness.  All of the ladies on here are so amazing and deserve to have their dreams made a reality.  Good luck for tomorrows review and getting some ideas of what you will change for the next go.  Sending you big


----------



## mungoadams

Ali hope you get that review. Soon. Sorry cant do proper personals more tomorrow.

Thank you all so much, incl 10F&T, suzy, charlotte, ali, sturne, heapy and of course everyone else for your thoughts and messages it really does mean a lot. i dont know where i would be without you guys  i honestly find supporting others and slowly but surely watching bfps roll in so comforting and uplifting. It helps SO much. and i just cant wait to see those bumps or babies! REALLY. gives me so much.

Of course right now, I am currently crying into my first G&T and it is probably going to get worse before it gets better. But charlotte and heapy yes some time life is utterly pants. This doesnt mean i dont believe our mantra though 
_
Forget the odds, we are the ones who will get pregnant. My mind is happy, my body is healthy i am a positive pumpkin_

For me we made need to swap 'get pregnant' for 'have a family' 

will see what george says tomorrow. Had a good chat with dh. Will see what george says and are still open minded, but we are veering towards adoption. I know he may say i was unlucky and still have a good chance. But for me after #4, i am at the point after 12 months of clomid where i have to accept there may be something that they just dont know yet about IF yet... And i have to think of mine & dh's sanity. Depends what george says tho so all bets are off.

Had to tell mums, siblings & best m8's. Have been strict and told them no amazing miracle bfp storie pls! For us this doesnt help. I ov so rarely and after 12 months of clomid have no desire to stimulate my ovaries artificially or semi naturally. Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt etc.

Ooh btw realisedi didnt update my age haha. have been 34 for a while!

Whirl i prob cant ask too many q's as i guess our paths may cross professionally as it were (not thought it through but there is a chance i guess tho i would try to avoid it for your sake  ; but if ok with you may pm with you some generic q's you can just signpost or ignore me on  )

Anyway. This is pants and **** yes. BUT we are all positive pumpkins. So i know me & dh will get through this and we must up the positivity ladies for all my lovely pregnant, or pregnant in waiting, or soon to be pregnant in waiting lovely ladies. No maudling allowed. I may rant & rave & sob but i will get it out of my system eventually and be back to a full PP, i am most determined. Tho of course if someone else needs to feel maudling, i will just bombard you with hugs - and knowing me uncalled for advice  - you can tell that one G&T took effect, the joys of being a 100% lightweight!!!

I am looking forward to some BFPs to make me smile.

Love and hugs to you all, heading for first white wine since autumn 2011!!!!

xxx


----------



## loopskig

Mungo You must be so so gutted. I can;t think of a way to tell you how sorry and sad I am for you. You could not have done more to make this work for you. Its just horribly unfair. You are inspiring, brave, wonderful - an amazing girl darling Annie. You are such a great support to us and will be a brilliant mummy one day however it happens and once the little chap you are destined to look after eventually arrives they will be a very very lucky child indeed.

G&T, white wine, get on whatever works for you sweetie even if they are all a bit salted with tears.
Try not to get too smashed that George thinks you smell like a boozy ol' tramp tomorrow though eh? Chin up beauty. Wish I could make it all better  

All the love in the world TO YOU ALL,
Loopy xx xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Mungo- I have been thinking of you all day... I am so so sorry for your news  
This is so hard, i love your Positive energy, good on you for trying to stay positive...
This is just so unfair but i DO believe that you will get your miracle  
Sending you lots of Love and Huge Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Proper post later, not long got home form work xx


----------



## mungoadams

hey all

bless you loops thank you, you are v sweet. at least we know we did everything we possibly could which really helps. going to use mouthwash and have a good bath so hopefully wont smell too much like a brewery for george haha. 

sturne, ruthie, heapy jadejade, charlotte, 10F&T and suzy and everyone else thanks so much. proper personals tomorrow.

afm i had 1 G&T and half a bottle of wine and have a stinking hangover. i am a complete light weight and cheap date! off for a bath and dog walk before going to london.


----------



## Whirl

hi Mungo

I'm so, so sorry to hear you news, life is so unfair and this really highlights it for me.  I know nothing I say can make things better for you, and hope you manage to get through your appointment today.  Of couse whatever you decide to do please feel free to pm me and I will help out as much as I can.

Lots of love

Whirl


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo - hope you get some answers today.

Just a quick post, I'm in totally shock, just had a call to say we have 2 frozen embryos, 1 good quality and 1 above average! I can't believe it as first time had any to freeze. I am now a little more hopeful about the two inside me (named spud and pea by DH!)


----------



## suzymc

hello my dear ladies

right time for a proper catch up now

dh doing my head in, have asked him 4 times now to unpack the shopping. i've just asked him what he's doing and apparently he's playing Solitaire. FFS!!! also waiting on him getting mt vitamins, i'll go get them myself in a min and i'll make sure i don't ever do him any favours ever again. bl**dy men

right i think i've found the point up to where i need to go back to......

*mungo* - i am going to change my affirmation on my signature..... you are an amazing lady. i know that it's all so hard and such a decission to make but i am so proud of you. i can remember making that decision myself with DH a couple of years ago when we were told we couldn't have children naturally. i was a hysteric heep on the floor but then we stepped back and made certain decisions and i think sometimes all we can do is try to sort things out for ourselves and try our best to think ahead.
glad you are now a cheap date. i really hope no-one gives you any 'success stories' as it's the last thing you need to hear. my MIL gave me one the day of my last bfn. i could have screamed at her. well i say maudling is allowed.... don't feel you can't. your advice is amazing and i value you so much as a friend and advice giver  i hope today went as well as it could.
in reply to something you wrote the other day - i have no plans to change anything into my married name!!!! i didn't think it was a legal necessity. i thought a woman had a right to keep her maiden name if she so wished. no-one has ever questioned my documents. i've just paid £160 for a passport in my maiden name as i thought you could if you wanted? confused.com

*alig* - i second what i have just said to mungo. i admire anyone who takes the steps towards adoption. i like the sound of your JLewis retail therapy. do you know when you will go back for your follow up? yes, all we can try to be is positive. 

*charlotte* - ugh! i hate it when the site crashes. it always on a very big post. my finger was healing and now i've stupidly split it again. boooo..... interesting the difference between your IVF/ICSI eggs. great news regarding your frosties. it's a dream we only feel can ever be a dream. but that is fab fab news (brother or sister!  ). were they IVF do you know? i would just say carry on with the sensible eating and just don't over do the bad stuff. don't eat brazils past when implantation will have happened as you can then pass on a nut allergy to your little ones. come on spud and pea.... we're all rooting for you

*sturne* - what's a hcg wash when it's at home? was it you i talked about Q10 with or jadey? yes, i'm very very tired. i still haven't shook it. i could just sleep and sleep. still a bit stiff but i think i'll be over it pretty soon.  less impatience ok, just concentrate on positivity and say to yourself you don't need a OTD because you are pregnant 

*baby* - haha! yes i should be renamed 'adventurous pumpkin' my life seems to never be dull. we had a mosquito problem a couple of years ago so i totally sympathise. my IVF is now booked for June. starting stimming on the 18th. so get planning you. lol. thx 4 my best wishes for my op. i am ready to take on the world now  yes, things are always busy on the PP thread. i really hope all goes well for your MIL

*whirl* - gosh! re. your fall of chair at work. glad you were a brave pumpkin. how scary for you.

*loops* - LOVING your pic of lil J. tooooooo cute.

*10fingers* - sooooooo how did it go last night? was dinner good too? if so don't 4get 2 share recipe  happy you are now feeling the acupuncture working. that's a great great sign. any signs of emotional release yet? lol, watch out DP. Sadly we won't now be cycling together. it was june afterall. M just heard wrong as my actual EC&ET will be v early july. ah well!!!!!! will miss not being cycle buddies though. but i'll be rooting for you all the same. not had any of those drugs hun.

*heapy* - i never had days of being topless and in a thong on a beach,  OMG just realised your ticker says pumpkin progress. how marvelous  i LOVE it.... your post about the honey bees and your maxi dress dilema didn't half make me chuckle. i got a very interesting vision of you!!!! honey bees luckily have buzzed off (or rather passed out from exhaustion) we already have some money saved for potential baby! yes i think if you do a naked rain dance it will help. haha! i ovulated during a full moon this month. i was very chuffed with myself, shame we weren't able to TTC this month though. oh blimey! your dreams sound scary.... yuk! i hope they pass. i love just about all types of music, my ipod has about 4,000 songs from just about every genre going.

*jade* - was lovely 2 meet you too & M. we certainly all will make gr8 parents. i second that , thx 4 my best wishes. i guess 6-8 weeks isn't too bad. it could have been a lot worse. well done on loosing 4 pounds.... any tips?

*ruth * - i think ZW clinic recommends to start protein shakes during DR. a lot of ladies i've seen on FF with BFP's started the shakes during DR'ing. Whirl started on her first day of stims. so i wouldn't worry either way. i hope this op makes all the difference too. one min the consultant raves on about how great my womb is now and then she'll say something about how my chances are still reduced because my womb isn't as good as it could be. well make your mind up woman!!!!! still i love her though as she's going to be in la rochelle especially for me which means a LOT. 7lb lost now, that's great news hun 

*lexi* - i'd much rather you accepted your addiction so we can help you through everything. i hate the thought of you out there without us.  but i understand. i do miss you though.

*AFM* - well app with consultant went as well as it could. i'm all booked for IVF #3 in June. As i'm now an 'expert' at all this she was able to book all my dates. i start stimming on the 18th June. EC on the 2 July and then there's 3 possible options for ET & she says it will all be decided at the time of 'development'. So it's either 3 back in on day 3 (our 4th year wedding anniversary), or 3 back in on day 5.... or 1 on day 3 and 2 on day 5. i'd rather we went for the last option but it's all her call. i'm back in to see her in about 2 weeks for a scan to check all is well after my op. i am sure she said to me as i left that if this one fails we may have to pay for another go. i hope i mis-heard as we had been told we'd get 4 free trys. one minute she's raving about my womb and the next she's saying it's still not as good as it could be. she also said my entrance could 'stick' back together again. so anti inflam for me all the way.........
ok DH has now unpacked the shopping so i sort of forgive him

take care y'all
Much love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Quick update from me, we have our follow up on 24th May and that was the earliest, she did say did you want to wait any longer than that! 
Anyway questions to ask, why despite being on a higher dose did we get less eggs and of a poorer quality, what went wrong? If we decide to have another go, what will they do different and how long do we get to make our minds up about trying again? 

Charlotte, great news on your frosties, you must be really pleased. 

Suzy, great news also that you are starting again in June. Also my DH is very good he always unpacks all the shopping without asking, he does all the washing and irons his own shirts and always cooks me a Sunday roast, bless him, perhaps I don't have it too bad after all  

Ali


----------



## loopskig

Mungo - how was today? or perhaps more signficant, how's your poorly head? xx

Sturne - so thrilled for you. Here's hoping the rest of your little holiday and reunion with menagerie at home then birthday excitement will make 2ww go super quick for you.

 for Spud & Pea. Charlotte - sorry to hear you haven't had the smooth ride you deserve. What a horrid stress for you with all that grotty travelling on top. Its about time for some fairness balance so it must mean that you are due a nice easy, hassle-free pregnancy... AND you really do have some super champs hanging in there plus the extras. What a bonus. Bet you are feeling pretty smug and pleased with yourself. Too right you should! How does DH feel about it all? Perhaps a bit patronising but I feel a bit sorry for him that your embies this time are really good quality and he's not able to take the credit.

Happy thoughts to AliG & Ruth  

Big squeeze our ever eventful Suze. Perhaps you need to get a little bell so you can summon mark and get him to do his jobs in a more timely manner. A little outfit or at least a concierge cap? How are you healing up from op. Your tx will come round so quick now darling

Baby, Lexi so super to hear from you. What news to share?

Heapy - I don't think I'd clocked that you are expecting a little blue one. Congrats. Of course I'd have taken anything going but I promise you are going to have such fun with your boy, they're great!

Whirl can't believe your big day is coming round so fast. Please take care of yourself darling, no more balancing on a wheely office chair to reach the high up lever arches!! Glad to hear you are OK after your fall. I'll be seeing my 1weekaheadofyou sister in law this weekend and so we're going to be working through the handmedown lists of stuff they want to take off our hands.

Ginger/Simone/Hope/Grace anything to say ladies? Hope youare well xxx

Hmmm Jade bit late to be working. I'm sure there's a good reason? Do try not to break yourself or make it a habit x
has Buttley managed to clock up enough posts to come and play with us yet? obviously not!

10F&T - we are having BNS & Sweet potato curry for tea tomorrow. thanks for that darling. What did your fleecing scammer (sorry I mean genuinely talented and worthwhile Tarot Reader) have to tell you? 

AFM, absolutely nothing of interest.
Loops xx


----------



## loopskig

PS. If Baby/Suzy are due over in the summer is it worth us trying to get a date in? I was going to suggest at trip to Coventry to get our hands on Whirlette for a sneaky squeeze but perhaps fairer that Shirley & Gareth get some time to introduce their new addition to real family and work out what on earth to do with a bundle of joy     
Naughty Auntie Weezar trying to get in on the action too early I think. If we made it end Aug/Sept maybe there will be some pumpkin babies willing to travel and come visit some jolly doting Pumpkin Aunties!?

I definitely won't be about the weekends of 18/8 or 15/9


----------



## mungoadams

whirl thanks so much hun  
charlotte that is wonderful! hurray for snow babies!

suzy oh bless you. you are a great friend! haha  yes my wine budget is much lower than it used to be  i remember when you posted about your MiL saying that. hmm maybe had it wrong about driving license and married name, though i did have to change my address too, 2 yrs out of date oops! dvla have my address, just not updated on license. brilliant news about the consultant appt. how was the chair? at least i guess your uterus is in much better shape. lots of positivity for no more sticking! hope you are resting lots? 
ali glad to hear you have your appt through. Sounds like good questions!

loops my head was BAD this morning  hahah. my review appt went well, more answers than i expected. more below.. love the sound of a meet up. cant wait to meet those pumpkin bundles.. but you're right us pumpkin aunties must be patient  august is going to be really busy for me i think, but july is clear at the mo.

AFM, so an interesting day. terrible hangover. DH completely mucked our appt  time in his head and got home an hour later than planned. because it was such an important appt and its only 15 mins to his school, i convinced myself the only reason he wasnt answering his phone was that he must have had a car accident. i had to call the school receptionist close to tears! obviously he is v upset and stressed, so i understand how he made the mistake... but i told him v firmly not to do it again as you can imagine.. i had was shaking all over and had just googled the local hospitals tel no! so anyway, george being a star agreed to see us an hour later than planned. george worked till 8.30 last night reviewing my case notes. basically my oestradiol level was too low (2000) for the number of eggs collected. they like to have around 400 picomols of oestradiol per collected follicle, to ensure good development/quality and i only had 100. in the last cycle with the bfp i had 390 per egg collected. so he thinks we will have to go for slightly higher stimms (150) and accept i will go into ohss and manage that with cabergoline. he said they are seeing 68% success rates for my age group and feels i can get pregnant. he is a great consultant and i am sure giving me his best advice.. but he is an assisted reproduction consultant so if he thinks we stand a good chance he is going to recommend we try again... what i have since thought about though is that in the bfp cycle i came close to having ET cancelled due to ohss - and as no embryos were freezable that would have meant no chance of a bfp. so it is a really hard decision. I explained we are considering stopping tx and he wants us to take 6 months off and take our time to decide as i am only (!) 34.. however right now i just cant face the thought of another cycle and my gut feeling is we should look into adoption carefully (whirl is helping lots on that front!). 

sorry still not proper personals, promise tomorrow!
mungo xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi all, only quickie as on phone 

Mungo how did you get on today my love? Been thinking of you lots today. I am in awe of your strength and you are a massive inspiration Xxxxxxxxxxx

Sturne safe journey home tommorw - have you heard from penny about frosties? X

Charlotte whoop whoop well done on the frosties!!  

Suzy great news on the June cycle whoop, I forgive you for not waiting til July tee hee. OMG is M my DP I'm disguise?! Ffs. At least solitare beats games such as making lemonade and selling it for points, racing cars, and bloody golf which involves him doing some kind of full arm wobble to get the shot just right. Seriously the iPad is gonna end up where the sun don't shine very soon! So yes hes had a lot of my emotional release the lasy few days ive been in a right mood for days! Will share recipe if I can find online will look on a bit x 

Ali glad to hear you have a follow up soon make sure you go armed with a big list of questions cx

Loops hope you like the curry my love. Scammer update below  I'm good for setting a meet date x

AFM brill day at work but v tired now as post work yoga. Got in to find out DP left the brekkie vits and lunch I made him (which I make every school day) on the side! Ffs! He got up late apparently. Anyway for those interested tarot woman was interesting! In a nut shell lots of change coming my way. She kept talking about it in a work context but everything she said made more sense from a fertility perspective. Said we've had money issues but a windfall has opened possibilities. Says I'm currently looking at lots of options. In the near future there was a celebration card/ card of joy. Also a male figure in my life who I respect who is offering me guidance. She thinks the next 18 months will be the change period for me, huge changes particular in my career. Maybe part time working is what she's getting at lol. Just a bit of fun, it was only 20 mins and it was my crystal womans daughter, go for proper one at end of month. Anyway will leVe you to make own assumptions based on what you know of things over the last few months! 

Love tp all x


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte – great that you got some frosties and that it has increased your confidence in spud and pea.  

Suzy – i love that your DH was playing solitaire ahead of taking care of the chores.  Men – they are all the same you know and i am just waiting for the same experience after my section.  My DP is addicted to either bloody football manager on the laptop or his xbox and time on either is a priority.  Yeah the ticker had to have the pumpkin themed and titled ticker – just need a pumpkin based boys name to add to the middle names choice but can’t think of one?  I like to look to the old ways so moon dances, naked rain dances etc will be being applied at times of everyones treatment to give any extra lucky mojo.  All my gem stones had a nice moon bathe on the window sill the other night to cleanse them.  Glad your op has done well and all walls and entrances have been un-gummed.  Your next EC is right next to the new moon in July which occurs on 3rd.  Sounds like some good plans for popping the embies back in too – gives you so many more options for success.

Ali – Good news you have your follow up booked.  Hope they give you some clarity and have some good ideas on what they propose they would do differently

Loops – I too would have taken anything coming.  Part of me wanted another girl just to watch DP have to cope with more female hormones.  He has raised my girls as his own since they were 8 but he really doesn’t understand the intricacies and subtleties of us women and it would have been so much fun to watch him have to deal with another.  So it is unknown but exciting territory for me instead and time for my brain to be baffled by what makes boys and men tick!  It is definitely going to be fun.  I would love to bring our little man to meet his Fairy Pumpkin Mothers who have cheered him on since he was a little splodge in a petri dish.  I am having a c section so will be unable to drive for six weeks after but should be fit by mid sept.

Mungo – urgh to the terrible hangover.  At least it shows you what you haven’t been missing and wont be in the future – haha.  Glad George could shift your appointment and your poor DH for getting himself in a bit of a tiz.  Cant imagine how hard it is for both of you going through the experience but also trying to support each other – it is true love to both go to such lengths in my opinion.  His advice sounds good though and it is a shame that by avoiding the OHSS it affected the quality of things.  You have more options ahead of you and decisions.  I have always been interested by fostering and adopting though i don’t know too much about it.  Just glad that your appointment could give you so much to explore moving forwards.  

10F&T – i love tarot and spiritual readings.  I have my own angels cards upstairs but haven’t  done them since i have been pregnant.  Might have to dust them off and have a little look at what they throw out.  

AFM – had a bit of a shocker today after consultant said i have to give up works at 32 weeks, which is four weeks away, due to my previous pregnancy complications.  Work were a bit shocked but supportive now i have to get all my handover prep done and close down all my sales leads.  On the plus side it means that as of the second week of june i can spend more time on here with you ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzymc

alig - tsk at clinic asking if you'd like to wait longer....   good to see you have lots of questions ready. i too had all mine down ages in advance. it's best to get it all down now. your DH sounds brill..... maybe he needs to meet mine so something rubs off? lol

loops - thx 4 my big squeeze xxxxx squeezing you right back   i seem to be healing quite well thx. stiffness nearly gone, tiredness also nearly gone. i know i can't think i'm ok and i still have to take it easy but i have no plans to over do it. Just over 5 weeks and counting. i just wish i could decide on when to start my protein shakes. lol. some of your posts yesterday made me smile.... 
the weekend i'll be over is probably going to be the last one in August, or possibly 1st few days of Sept. i'm hoping we may get some cuddles with little pumpkins   hint hint.......

mungo - hmmmm who knows on the whole surname thing. i know i can't pay another £160 any time soon so i will just carry on until someone questions it. i think if everything remains in your maiden name then it's ok. it's only a problem if you have a mixture. but i wouldn't worry too much hun. wow! what a day you had yesterday. naughty DH. i guess maybe his head isn't quite where it should be at the moment. G is such a star though. he really does seem to care. interesting about your oestradiol levels. i always wondered why i have to take a supplement of that before i start stimming. maybe that is the reason? although women with fibroids have stupidly high levels anyway. but it's all swings and roundabouts. what to do for the right thing. the stress of that alone is certainly reason enough to have some time out. you are young.... you're 2 years younger than me and i don't think of myself over the hill baby wise until 42 at least but by then my womb will be a total mess. but the decision of adoption is certainly a good path to follow and we may well follow it ourselves at the end of next year..... but that means moving back to the uk so can't think about it all too much right now,

10fingers - haha! i had to laugh at you describing DPs game playing. M is addicted to solitaire, football manager and chess. he's banned from ever owning an ipad. he'll never get anything done. they are soooooo addictive. hopefully your 'right mood' will pass soon  hehe! i wish i could do some exercise/yoga right now. it's only just over 5 weeks away now. eek! naughty DP yesterday. tut tut. tarot reading sounded very interesting. i have made my assumptions   it all sounds good ahead......  also when are you starting on the protein shake?

heapy - omg!!!! don't even mention football manager. M drives me insane with it. it's his 'game' of choice on the PC. he bores me stupid about it and talks about it like it's 'real'. there's a lad who is like our adopted nephew and when he stays with us they talk about it for hours and hours and hours. i dread to think what he'd be like if i ever have a c-sec. i've 'got' to have one if i ever have a baby. i didn't realise you couldn't drive for 6 weeks either. hmmmmmm will have to think on a pumpkin related middle name. LOVING that my next EC is right next to the new moon. fab fab fab.  eek! on finishing work sooner than you thought. what do you do?

afm- worrying day for me as DH is out for the day doing 'worrying' things over at the other house. although he has just come home again as he's driven half way there and then realised he needs a ladder. how he's now going to fit a ladder into a 2 seater car is anyones guess. i daren't go see!!!! i've made him take my mobile incase he ends up hurting himself.
he's just come back in to get a cushion to protect the windscreen from the ladder. oh someone help me please!!!!! he once put a counter top through our front car window doing a very similar thing. are men just on this planet to worry us?! honestly.
i've just spent 5 more mins typing and i can hear car doors slamming etc.... he's still not left. i daren't go out and see!!!!!
help! lol

love 2 all......
Suzy xxxxxxx

some of these for sturne and charlotte


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Suzy not long to go now! I can see how DH can be both worrying and frustrating. For my dh, the excuse is he always has to check the football scores on ceefax before he can do anything else, and insists on reading ALL of the sport stories. How frustrating!

Heapy good luck on finishing work, and try not to rush around too much before you go. How exciting you're having a boy, good luck thinking of names! We have a boys first and middle name, but no backup (needed in caste it doesnt look like the name we choose) and a girls first and back up but no middle name. When are you due? I am due 14th July.

10fingers glad you found the tarot reading helpful, and well done on getting all those tests from your gp! When do you get the results back? And make sure you release plenty of emotions, it will help you although your dh may be rather the worse for wear at the end of it all!!!

Mungo glad your appointment was helpful, and you still have a lot of options to have your family, I'm sure that you and DH will make the right decisions for you in time.  Hope your hangover is better today and didn't turn into a 2 day one!

Loops I promise to try and be more carefu;! I was actually readching for something on the floor and slipped off! Am having to start to slow down a bit now though as getting very tired and have a tendency to overdo things. Have fun with the sister in law. I'm up for a meetup, and if Suzy is staying in Leicester again in Aug then I'm definitely up for a few of you popping over to Coventry for some tea, cake and cuddles. Have nothing planned for Aug or Sep (or anything beyond the end of June actually) but will try and keep dh's birthday clear so won't be around the weekend nearest to 28th Sep. We will be able to celebrate it this year as last year I was dr at the time.

Ali glad you have an appt date, hopefully it will come round quickly for you. Your dh sounds like an angel!

Charlotte well done on the 2 frosties thats great news! And of course I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that this treatment will work out for you. Hope you are looking after yourself   

AFM I've done my last major travelling at work now, to Exeter and back, so whilst I will still be busy I can start to wind down a bit. And next week we are having our carpet fitted in the landing, stairs and baby's room so the end is in sight finally! I can't wait as the house has been upside down since July.

Hi to Ginger, Sturne, anyone I've missed and a special  to *Lexi* and *baby*

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie from me to let u know I didn't get any frosties    was feeling sad yesterday but trying to be positive now as have been assured I had the best 3 put back in. 
Just packing to go home now.
I will probably do personals tomorrow night. 

Congrats to Charlotte - and    for you as well.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Grace72

Hello my lovelies - sorry for being MIA for awhile. I've been prodded, ill, more prodding and running for more appointments , ill again and worse still found out my work are monitoring internet use and they've blocked chat forums... what are we supposed to do ...work   .  So annoying as i dont get enough time to chat to you all enough.  Anyway i'm back on thankfully. 

Mungo - have just read your roller coaster few days, oh my ! You are 34 hon, i'm hitting 40 this year and there's hope so take some time and pamper yourself silly. I'm seeing a reflexologist and the stories i hear off her previous clients is mind blowing. All of them written off by clinics and now with 1 or 2 kids so dont give up. Keep on trying naturally as well whilst taking the break.

I've had my first appointment and my wallet is much lighter. Suzy hon i may be cycling with you in June, if and that's a big IF my immunes behaves itself.  

My last FSH has gone down to 5.5 and they only thing ive done different is take more progreens and do reflexology.. who knows! 

I'm now coming up to monitoring my natural cycle and my AF has come early so not sure if the clinic is open at the weekend. Totally stressed as i'm in meetings all day and so if i dont rock up at 730am and get in earlt before work i'll be waiting another month to do my day 1-3 test   . Heapy i would enjoy the rest from work. We give enough of our time for work and now its family time.  Enjoy it    

hello to everyone i have missed. Hope to chat to you all soon

Grace xx


----------



## jadeyjade

HI Girls 

Yeay it's the weekend

Sturne-   Stay positive hun, you have the best 3 in the right place  

10f&t- Tarot sounds V interesting...sounds like you got some hope from it  

Mungo- Big   Glad you got some answers from your follow up, sounds like it is a difficult choice and maybe a little break will help you to work things out as to which way to go with things. Your lucky to have such a great consultant, hope DH is taking care of you lots xx

whirl - Ouch- hope your OK after your little fall   xx

Charlotte- Great news on the frosties, it does give that extra bit of hope when we feel negative   for BFP xx

Suzy- Thanks about the weight loss, only tips are no carbs, lots of water and protein. Your DH sounds like my DP lol every time he does anything DIY orientated I'm on edge, usually ends in a breakage... Have to remind myself that at least he's trying   Really glad to hear your pop went well and that you have your dates all set, Very Organised xx 

Loops hope your OK... Im working a lot at the moment in preparation for my holiday, just want things to be right for when i go, also been having some extra training, and staying away form home at times   But at least i have something to look forward to eeeekkk Oh don't think M has enough posts yet but she's doing ok, she wanted me to thank you for the Zinc   xx

Heapy- hope you manage to enjoy the time off work, just think how you can enjoy your last weeks of rest before your little miracle arrives xx

Sorry for quick post but DP is waiting to watch 'The Killing' with the TV on pause, saying hurry up... aghhh Men 

Hello to everyone else, will have a proper catch up tomorrow after my extremely long lay in  

Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

hi beauts, 
nothing to report here but just a quickie to let you know that I am thinking of you all.
Grace, lovely to hear from you. easy for me to say I know but do try not to get yourself too het up when you need to be a calm, serene goddess of fertility who all good things happen for xx x xx


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone. It's been very quiet on here this weekend - hope you are all ok?

Charlotte - how you doing Hun, how's the 2ww going? Any symptoms even though could be due to drugs etc?

Grace - how you doing Hun, how annoying not being able to use ff at work!! 

 hi to Ali, Suzy, Mungo, Heapy, Loops, Jade, Whirl, 10fingers, and anyone else I've missed.

AFM Well back home thurs night, flew home with half the Olympic team on our plane and the Olympic torch so quite exciting. Yesterday we went to my nieces first holy communion so spent the day with dh family. Nice to see them all. saturday we srpent the day with my parents and went for an early birthday lunch for me. Today dh gone back to work so am home alone, I go back on Friday. Beginning to struggle now with the 2ww thinking has it worked, has it not. Have had a few twinges here and there but then again who knows. I should 
try not to analize anything/everything. 
Pleased to be back home again with my cat and chickens. Even though the weather is looking a bit miserable today!!

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - I'm fed up of waiting but then again don't want to see a negative either! How are you?

I told myself that as this was the 4th attempt I wasn't going to symptom spot but you just can't help it. I have had dull ache pains in my left side down by ovary all day and I sometimes get a pain like that on and off before AF. Boobs really sore yesterday but not really today. DH is really positive and im swinging between positive and negative thoughts. Why do we do this go ourselves?


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello everyone

Heapy - EEK! You really are on countdown now!!!  Hope your handover stuff goes smoothly - how EX-CI-TING!!! xx

Suzy - am starting Whey to Go 2 weeks before stims on advice of nutritionist, but may start a little earlier to boost my protein intake as my confusing diet regime is leaving me worrying (see later!).  Hope the wave 2 of bees have buzzed off! And hope you're feeling fully recovered after your op? x  The whole DH in the car with ladder and cushion made me PMSL!! Here is one for you - DP was cooking dinner the other day and I decided to sit and chat to him in the kitchen and he was busy chopping chicken then I watched him 'rinse' the chopping board and the knife under the hot water then go back to the worktop and picked a pepper up ready to go!!! I'm like WTF!!!!!!! STOOOOOPPPPPPPPP! I nearly died! In fact I said, how on earth have I not died during the last 3.5 years (I guess it shows who does most of the cooking). I was dumbfounded!!! (but more than that, thankful to be alive)

Whirl - hello lady how are you feeling?  Glad to hear you are winding down from work and getting that nest built for bubba  I have the test results (see below)

Sturne - don't focus on the frosties, focus on the 3 snugglers you have inside  HOW EXCITING to be flying the Olympic torch home with you - if that isn't some kind of sign of positivity and success coming your way I don't know what is! You stay positive my lovely, you've got a great chance with those 3 sticky pumpkins inside xx  

Grace - good to hear from you, how did your appointment go?  Sounds like your progreens and reflex are doing great things! I hope I can say the same (albeit I won't know as not having FSH re-done)

Jadey how are you doing - hope you're not working too hard?  Not long now until your holibobs  

Loops - hey lovely, how you diddlin?  Sending a big squeeze your way  

Ali - thinking of you  

Mungo my love - here is another   coming at ya xx

Charlotte - how are you feeling? xx

Hi to everyone else who hasn't been lurking recently, its been a bit quiet! xxxx

AFM - God, loads is going on, my head is a bit mushified!  Went to yoga/meditation on Sat morning which was lovely - I really need to find the money to go to one of her yoga classes once a fortnight or something as its 'proper' yoga not 'fitness yoga' like I have at the gym - a totally different experience.  In fact I may put my gym membership on hold in a month or so and use the cash to go to her once a week instead maybe.  Anyway, while I was there I picked up a leaflet for a woman she works with who does yoga for pregnant women and baby massage - IT MUST BE A SIGN  

Went to acupuncture lady today, who I LOVE, she is just so focussed on sorting me out.  She gave me a leaflet on damp spleen and what foods etc. to avoid (great, but this conflicts with my GOOD LIST so I now need to work out what I actually can and can't eat - this is slightly doing my head in right now).  Also, she is pleased as punch my GP has agreed to do some tests but thinks that I am missing some important tests as part of the level 1s.  We chatted again about Level 1 and 2s and she is really encouraging me to push the boat out and cover off this base if this is potentially going to be our last go due to cost - she says she's seen it so many times she feels it would be a shame not to go all out.  So I left there pondering some more and then noticed that my consultant had rang me (finally after 1.5 weeks after sending my email to the clinic) and he thinks there are no immediate concerns & his focus is on egg/embryo quality as he thinks my last cycle was a 'none starter' - he thinks that its our decision to get the tests done & he is not recommending it or otherwise! Hmmm.  Then, I decide to ring the GP and the results are back 'all normal' - so I'm not sure what they have tested for or what the ranges are so I'll find out on Weds when I collect the results.  So I'm left wondering what to do.  My gut says do it for piece of mind but its so expensive - but maybe I can just get certain ones done being as though most have now been done.....Then to add to it, I spoke to my mum and opened up a little but about it all and then bless her she rang back just now and said her and dad will pay for them and I can pay them back when I can afford it which is so sweet as this must be all the money they have and it made me    Now DP says lets just do it and he will ask his ma and pa lend us half of it.  So, I think my mind is made up after all


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All,

It has been quiet on here. Have been thinking of you all and reading in between posts.

Loops - How are you doing?

Sturne - Wow that was a different flight home he he   for you 

Charlotte - Human nature I think don't you? we're silly aren't we but don't worry it is normal  for you too

10 fingers - conflicting advice can be a trouble can't it, plays with your thoughts. Do what you feel is right for you.

How are you doing Suzy?

Not much to report, been feeling a bit off last day or so think it is the pill got angry last night, don't know where it came from and never had it before. Scared me. I think I have been so up beat and positive it just hit me out of the blue! Going to watch the queen come through Bromley tomorrow, with work, different morning thats for sure. 

I am looking at buying some whey protein shake, vanilla as Suzy recommended seen it for about £15 is that average? So the consensus is to take it two weeks before stims until when? EC? 1 shake a day? I am going to order it tonight before I change my mind again! 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Grace72

Hello there - stress over day 1-3 tests. All done and now i'm in for mid cycle scan and bloods. Does anyone remember when they had theirs? I'm a 35 day cycle girl but they want me in for day 12 - is that right?

10fingers - i feel for you. We were in the same situation. We found the v expensive immunes tested in my last clinic was not thorough enough and we needed to pay again and it was more with the new clinic. We have done quite a few tests just to rule out anything for the next cycle. We are pulling our resources together to pay for all these tests. Like you i hope its worth it. But on the same breathe i wouldnt be confident going into another cycle without having the all clear . Good luck with the tests.

Ruthie - i got the whey to go protein which i think you can get in Amazon or health food stores, Not sure of the price though but make sure you buy the one without caffeine or sweetners. Whey to go didnt have any of these substances.

Hello to all pumpkins on this rainy Monday.

Grace x


----------



## Ruthie82

Grace- Thank you hun I am not sure perhaps they'd rather you in sooner rather than leave it to late? Hopefully one of the lovely ladies will be able to help you further Sorry not much help.

Have a lovely (not caught in the rain) day. I on the other hand will be standing in town with kids waiting for the Queen all morning::  to the rain

Love to all

Ruth x


----------



## suzymc

hi lovely ladies
i have been reading your posts , i just haven't had time to do a proper post. i still don't 
my stupid AF arrived yesterday 6 days EARLY.... this is really going to mess up when my next cycle starts and when she's booked her time to be in La Rochelle for my transfers. I could not be more gutted. She may carry on with those dates but it will mean starting stimming a whole week after my AF starts. this would not be good at all.
i'm basically big time fed up
i will be on here on thursday for a proper catch up. lots to do right now as we have a house viewing tomorrow     our mower did however pack in at the weekend and the grass is VERY high so we are currently waiting on a new arrival... it's big and shiny, new and yellow

much love to all
loads of these for Charlotte & Sturne           
and more of these for our mungo


----------



## loopskig

hi girls

mungo - how many burgers have you consumed in the last week darling? I have a vision of you hidden under a mountain of empty white wine bottles and chip wrappers. Thinking of you xx

Ruthie - did you see Lizzie?

Big love to all xx xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy big hug, hope it doesn't put you back.

Waited with the kids for over an hour and 15mins for a 1 second glips of the queen, one flash of the camera (just) and she was gone!! Done my duty though hey he he.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Grace72

Hello everyone - how is everyone. Awfully quiet at the mo - have an early morning start tomorrow with a flight at 8am  - so a quick question to the pumpkins before i try and get some sleep. Just reading notes at my new clinic ... 

Did anyone have a hysteroscopy in their last cycle? I may have one but no idea why since i didnt need one in the last 2 cycles . I had so many things done last time , some of which was a waste of time so am now questioning whether i challenge this one.  I had a dummy embryo transfer and 3D sis report so hoping that was enough.

Any thoughts would be great

Thank you


Grace


----------



## sturne

Grace - I have heard great things about hystoscopy and many girls have had it done in Athens and convinced that was the reason they got there BFP. But obviously not everyone needs them. When I went for my Aquascan a month ago, if they found anything they would have sent me for a hystoscopy the next day but they didn't. I don't know about hystoscopy anywhere else except in Serum but if you go there it costs 1500 euros and you see Penny the next day and you get given a DVD. You look at the DVD together and she explains what they found in detail. I know some girls have been told that they would never of stood a chance of getting pregnant until they had this done because they found something that would stop them getting a BFP. Hope that helps a bit.

Charlotte - its getting hard now the 2ww. Sometimes I'm feeling very positive and am sure it's worked, then I feel like it hasn't....so I really have no clue. I have had some symptoms but then again I think they could be all in my head as I want this so much. Not long now to find out. But I'm scared as don't think I can face another bfn!!!! How you doing? 

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. Lots of love to you all.xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Grace - I had a hysteroscopy before my third cycle, the clinic wanted to check I didn't have any scarring or anything that shouldn't be there that might of contributed to the bfn, mine came out clear. 

Sturne - I am soooo scared, part of me wants to test and the other part does not. DH is really positive I'm trying to be but petrified AF is around the corner. At least you are nearly there, I'm waiting to weekend so no work worries.

It has been quiet on here hope all you lovely pumpkins are keeping well x


----------



## loopskig

sturne & Charlotte, last week the Leicestershire thread got two BFPs on the same day after same day EC & ET so it would appear May is the month for double whammys. Am rooting for you girls. Chin up, positive trousers on. Not long to go now!           

 xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thinking of you Sturne and Charlotte and sending you lots of    

Mungo here are some  

Suzy hope viewing went well and bah to AF! X

Ruthie should we call you regal ruthie now you're pals with the queen?  

Grace I feel like it's the right thing to do, having a jiggle about it isn't good x I had a hyst before all this started x

AFM off to dr again today. Results showed elevated thyroid peroxidase antibodies which my acupuncturist says anything over 35 is an issue immune wise for fertility and mine are 58.1  I'm hoping she will do me a referral to an endocrinologist I've been recommended who specialises in thyroid and fertility issues - I hope she does as I've booked an app with the endo on Friday pm lol and just need a referral so my health plan pay for it. Hoping she may also do the remaining level ones for me but whatever I'm off to London on Monday to get them all done and so hopefully soon will have some answers xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Charlotte and Sturne wishing you both lots of luck and thinking of you both    

10fingers are those the results your doctor told you were normal?  I had the same problem with my GP and fsh - it was on the high side (12, but in Cov the cut off is 12 so they told me it was normal) however for my age at the time it was no where near normal.  It was my accupuncturist who alerted me to the fact it was too high.  I sometimes think that GPs are not all that helpful when they are not specialists in something and really hope you manage to get your referral.  It is a real shame that you have those results, but on the plus side its great taht you did push for the tests and have found something as at least you can get it sorted before you start treatment.

Suzy hope your af dates don't put you back  

ruthie hope your one second glimpse of the queen was worth it and you didn;t get too rained on!

AFM, had my new carpet fitted yesterday so I am very excited!  I really need to get out more!!!

Hi to Mungo, Loops, Baby, Grace, Jade, Heapy and Ginger

Love whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

grace - work have blocked chat forums. how totally inconsiderate of them. lol. wow bet you can't wait to put all the tests behind you. exciting we may be cycling together. do you have to take things to control your immune levels? gr8 news on your FSH going down. as i am on progreens i will live in hope it was that to thank.  totally stressed here too hun. nothing ever runs smoothly. have a great holiday (i presume that's why you're flying).... i've had more hysteroscopys than you can begin to imagine.... but that's cuz of my fibroids. i think they are essential. if there is a fibroid in your uterus it could stop you getting pregnant. don't challenge it, i say have it. anything could have happened in the past 2 years, not just fibroids. they can't find endo though with a hysto only a lapo....

jade - i'm starting all my extra 'stuff' now for my next cycle so i have no hope of weight loss now and i'm still not allowed to exercise. booooo. i'm starting to go into a mild panic about it all. i'd rather my DH didn't even try with DIY. lol. not feeling organised anymore.....   

sturne - sounds like you had a lovely weekend. yes, you really have to try not to over analise.... glad you're back safe and sound with your pets. i bet they all missed you. when is your OTD?

charlotte - stay strong now. when is your OTD too?

10fingers - wow! what a lot of information overload. my head would have exploded by now. i tried my first aptimist today (on a v small piece of bread) hmmmm. odd experience. i had 2 brazil nuts straight after in a blind 'taste' panic. i will add it to my protein shake but for now - yuk!!!! agh! what are men like. i'm surprised he hasn't given you both food poisoning. let's hope it was a lesson learnt. gosh! i bet you're glad you're getting all your tests donw now. that's so sweet of your m&d. how you doing with your good and not so good food list? will it all depend on your test results? the results you've just had back. although they're over what she says they shouldn't be over do you know what a 'maximum' level is? i mean it might be like 100 that is a real problem?

whirl - oooooo new carpet. i love the smell. can i come over and just sniff for a bit please? lol. btw your idea regarding visting you sounds like a plan to me   i will be in the Leicester area again. tea cake and cuddles - perfect.... 

ruth - hey you.... not doing so great right now. trying not to bring all the pumpkins down with me though!!!! but things are tough.  my whey to go cost about £25 but i got a huge tin. i was planning for cycle #4   i'm taking mine 2 weeks before stims and stopping the day before ET.

loops - gr8 news for the leicester ladies   may is defo a good luck month then.

AFM - i think my main reason for my absence is life is just total pants right now and i think i'm struggling a bit with all the sh*t we keep getting dealt.
i'm all in a worry aswell about booking my scan in. i'm supposed to book it for 10 days after AF and now i have no idea if it was my AF starting on monday or is it just starting now.... or was it tuesday or wednesday   or is it just bleeding from my op...... agh!!!!
so i guess i'm struggling with anything positive or happy   we've had expensive breakages, another burglary, huge money worries oh and the house viewing got cancelled as they bought a house the day before. it's all just pants really
oh and if DH buys another box of biscuits i may well kill him before our next cycle anyways....... that'll sort a couple of things out.... haha!

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi girls - thanks for your thoughts on the hysto. Suzy hon my immune results havent come through yet . So frustrating as it takes for ages for them to come back - but reading Agate's forum it appears it only should take a couple of weeks  .

*10fingers* - its interesting reading your message. My last clinic thought i had immunes issues but wouldnt explain in detail the results. But took steriods which i reacted badly to!

I was also asked by my reflexologist to take my basal temp. Have you done this yet? It gives you a picture of how well your thyroid is working. It might be useful to mention this to you endocrinologist. Mine has been low but my TSH 1and 2 are normal. So no idea how well i am doing . My new immunes testing should give me an idea so will keep you posted.

Charlotte/Sturne - sending you lots of   during this time.

Grace


----------



## suzymc

grace - sorry you're having too long a wait. if it's been longer than it should maybe it's worth chasing them up? i have made the decision to not have any immune tests done. the tests are only 300 euros in france (only 1 lady in the whole of france who does the tests) but the majority of drugs that i may then need are illegal over here so sadly there's no point in me testing. i am however following everything you and 10fingers are posting about and then googling. i'm thinking my spleen and thyroid are fine. i was interested to read what you said about basal temp. mine peaks just about normally so is this also a sign my thyroid is ok? i do have slightly weak blood levels at ovulation though. keep us all posted   i like being nosy....... xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing ok? been checking in on you all from time to time but still a bit jaded with the whole thing so going to hang fire getting back into the regular posting thing for a bit longer - hope you understand.

I did want to wish Charlotte and Sturne all the luck in the world for your OTD, thinking of you both and hang in there xxx

Much love to all 

xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Whirl - my GP is great but you're right I think GPs just look at results from a 'normal patient' point of view and the nhs ranges rather than thinking about sensitivities and their impact for us fertility peeps.  I was told my fsh was on the high end, but ok and not massive course for concern whereas I now know it was a very good indicator of diminishing ovarian reserve.  Its the same with my recent bloods, the thyroid one isn't of concern to her particularly, but from a fertility perspective it might be.  A bit frustrating but I guess they can't be experts to that level in everything and in fairness I don't have a bad word to say about my Dr she has been amazingly supportive so far.  How are you doing anyway lovely?  Great news to have new carpets its just a great feeling isn't it  

Suzy - oh dear you've now shared the apimist experience - yuk! I now separate my spoonful into 3 blobs, drop it in a smoothie then fish out each blob which is a little coated in smoothie and down it like a vit pill as it just wasn't working without using the spoon the 3 blobs would just sink to the bottom.  it makes me gag a bit but getting the technique sorted now    I'm so glad I'm getting the tests now, just feels like the right thing to do.  DP is getting his carotype done and something else too so we'll have the full range of level one and twos so everything will be covered.  The whole diet issue is doing my head in a bit at the moment and I don't actually think I'm now eating enough as a result  I've cut out things that were pretty much a staple day to day like bananas, oranges, sandwiches and wheat and pasta which would be ok, but I now have some question marks over other things I thought were ok given the info I have about my damp spleen and thyroid.  For the spleen issue I should restrict or avoid wheat, cows dairy, sugar, nuts and seeds, avocado, raw and dried fruit & obviously the fruit and nuts bit has been my key snack each day in the mornings!  Also sweet potato should be restricted! For the thyroid, I've read that brocolli, cauli and cabbage are aggrevators, again, all things I was pretty much eating daily.  So, I'm a bit fed up with it, but need to really focus this weekend on getting a proper list and meal plans done as both I and DP are getting bored now and I am p'd off about the veg issue so need to get that clarified asap as I need to find replacements if there is a problem.  Anwway, back to you - what a pants time you are having of it lately missy! that sounds like your body reacting to the op maybe rather than AF but as you say, hard to tell.  I would just go with your gut in terms of counting the days hun xx  WHole house situation isn't sounding good, I really hope things start to turn around for you soon so I'm sending you lots of lots of   and of course   xx

Grace - thanks for the basal tip will try and remember that one tomorrow.  Hope we both get our answers and a clear way forward then at least it clears the brain from overthinking about the what ifs.  I really need to stop googling about hasimotos as it is bad to self-diagnose! x

Hey lovely Lexi, fancy seeing you here - lovely to 'see' you xxxxxx Of course we all understand, you just lurk my love x

Sturne/Charlotte still thinking of you and sending lots of   xx

AFM - GP agreed to do the referral, then I had to call back to make sure she didn't mention fertility on the referall as I thought the insurance co might refuse to pay if its linked to fertility as its a new company, I'm not sure what they cover.  I'm expecting a call back any time as my GP hadn't faxed it across yet so as it stands I still haven't got the all clear to go to the endo tomorrow but the insurance lady seems pretty switched on so am sure it will be sorted as long as from the referral its clear there is a 'medical need' for the referral.  I'd say lumps on my thyroid the size of a plum that have been there for 18 months are enough to suggest its worth a further check   really hope its all approved & I can go and at least chat to someone in the know about such issues and I hope even more that it is something and nothing as immune treatment as well as being extra costs means my chances of success are lower even with treatment which added to my less than perfect ovaries isn't the best picture in the world but I'm still a positive pumpkin x


----------



## sturne

Just tested and got bfn. Gutted!! Can't take much more tbh.

Still   for you Charlotte xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Sturne - So sorry, was today your official test day? My thoughts are with you both, this whole process sucks


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - I am so sorry  

I'm afraid I'm not very hopeful been spotting today so think its all over, have been in tears since I've been home. I'm probably going to test in the morning and get it over with as cant wait till weekend now.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Sturne I'm so so sorry, sending you massive   this is all so unfair xx

Charlotte more   and   for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## Grace72

sturne - so so sorry for you. sending you   . Its a horrible time and hope you're getting lots of love and support at this time. 

Grace xx


----------



## alig1972

Sturne - so sorry to hear your news       take care of yourself and don't forget we are all here for you. It has been 2 weeks since my BFN and still finding it hard to deal with, but taking one day at a time. There are lot of things to be positive about, I have my health, I have a roof over my head, I have a DH that loves me and 3 gorgeous cats........

Charlotte - Still       for you too and thinking of you....

Take care 

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Morning Ladies,

Here we go with a mammoth post. 

Whirl - We have a few names in mind but don't think the decision will be made until we see him.  I am due 3rd August but will be having planned c section so should be all done by end of July.  You should deffo be before me.  Hope you are feeling well in the last trimester.

Grace- I can imagine you felt stressed at untimely AF.  The whole cycle process is so crucial and I remember being so frustrated with the waiting.  Hope that things got sorted for you.

10f&t- sounds like they are uncovering some interesting elements for you in your screening.  I just never thought so many things could have an effect on getting pregnant.  I too have fsh of 12.  Your diet points sound impossible- what the heck are you supposed to eat?  Your list looks like everything is off the menu!  I would be lost on what to eat as most of those things are my staple diet!  Plum sized thyroid lumps?? That surely must affect your general health?

Ruthie- hope you enjoyed your one second viewing of the queen.  

Suzy- grrrr in early AF.  How annoying!!!! Hope you managed to get the scan timings straight. I can understand that with things going wrong in different ways that you are not feeling the most positive.  None of us can be the whole time.  I hope that things start to pick back up for you.  I think with e roller coaster of life as it is and then the fertility elements too it can all get a bit much, especially when you try to better things and then something bites you on the ****.  I did laugh about DH and his biscuit fetish - is this to suppliment for the reduction of alcohol?  

Sturne- gutted by your news.  Is there any chance it could change?  . Just so crap!

Charlotte- hope that it is too early and things still turn around for you  

Ali- nice to hear you are doing as well as can be expected.  I love that you have lots of positives and love around you to cushion you while you take one day at a time.  Can' t beat cat love..... And DH love too of course x


Jadey, loops, mungo, lexi, Baby, Anna, hope, ginger, Simone and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok and life is treating you well at the moment.  

AFM- stinky horrible office cold hit me at the start of the week and has knocked me for six now.  DP has gone off on a stag weekend so my folks are coming round to show me their holiday pics, cook some tea and sort the animals out for me.  Can't go near the ferrets as they can catch the cold from me - bless em.  Our stupid ginger cat came home with a swollen head last night but after an anti histamine it has gone down so the dumbass had obviously decided to take on a bee or a wasp!


----------



## suzymc

sturne - oh no sweetheart       so upset for you. is today your official OTD? it doesn't say on your signature. massive massive hugs darling. why can't things change round for us all? this is so rotten. did you do a POAS late in the day? 

charlotte - please not you too. ........ did you test today? i refuse to commiserate with you yet.    

oh rotten poos........ 

will do a proper reply 2morrow, i'm off to wallow now. massive piece of carrot cake is on the cards. this is total PANTS!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

feeling so sad for all my lovely ladies. xx


----------



## Heapy0175

suzymc said:


> feeling so sad for all my lovely ladies. xx


I feel exactly the same. The whole thing makes me so upset as everyone on here has the right to get a BFP. It makes me so angry that all the effort that gets put into the cycles don't give a definite result and that no one who has got a BFP can give an exact science of how and why it has worked.


----------



## charlotte80

I'm joining the BFN group too. AF is in full flow and test was negative. There are no words to express how sad I am I really thought this would be our time. Can I really face a 5th 2ww and use my frosties?


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne & Charlotte, I am so sorry ladies and beyond gutted for you both. I know there is nothing any of us can say to make it better but we are all thinking of you and understand your pain. I hope and pray we all get there one day. Thinking of you   xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte- I am so sorry that this has not been your time. Hope time heals enough eventually for you to feel happy to use those frosties.  .  Truly gutted for you both


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw Charlotte, I can't believe it, this is such a sad sad day for the pumpkins    Sending you massive huge   - hope you find a way forward but for now take time to heal and look after yourself and DP xx  This is all so completely and utterly ****  

AFM - I'm just back from the hospital after seeing the endocrynologist and having had a surprise biopsy and fine needle aspiration in my thyroid (unpleasant) and another 5 vials of blood.  Have to wait 2 weeks for the results feeling apprehensive but sure all will be fine.

Love and   to all pumpkins xx


----------



## sturne

Charlotte       so so sorry, everyone I've been praying for has had a bfn. Feel like I'm losing hope!!

Thank you all for your support, you have all been amazing. My otd is today. I was feeling confident, had really good positive signs and dh and I thought this was our time. I tested last night. Nothing, not even the faintest line. We paid for 2 goes at serum so will probably cycle again in sept. for now just going to concentrate on my dh and my cat and chickens. They are my family. Have a phone consultation with Penny on Friday, see what she has to say. 

Xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Sturne and Charlotte - So so sorry for your news. Nothing I can say can make it better, nurture yourselves and your partners. BIG BIG   Lots of love to you both Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hello my dear lovely ladies...... all our times will come. i know they will. stay strong lovelies.

*charlotte* - i am so sorry my darling. words can not express how sorry i am. all i can say about the FET is that i have seen so many BFPs from FET. I think that is the main reason why we had all our hopes pinned on frosties cuz deep down i know how much success they have. afterall it's a lot more natural. i hope we can help you find the strength to go for FET. but right now you take the time to grieve and nurture yourself and DH. big big hugs 

*lexi* - lovely 2 see you on here. albeit not for long. i do miss you and hope to have you back in the future but you take your time lovely.

*10fingers * - i have sorted the aptimist..... i mix the heaped tsp with exactly the same amount of peanut putter. i then put it on half a ryvita and folded the 2 halves together. the peanut butter just about overwhelms the taste of the kak......  your story of blob separation really made me smile. you are funny.... the things we do hey!? gosh! i can understand why you are fed up. such conflicting things for you regarding the diet. i am sure before too long you will have all the answers you need and be armed with all the right foods. it's just getting there that's hard but i have every faith all will be fine for you soon. i think M is getting bored now too. we had a massive row about biscuits in the supermarket yesterday . he approaches most meals with 'not more veg' but tbh it's not much different to what we used to have so i think he's just being obtuse. thanks for my hugs and positivity. i'm trying. mungo has recommended i get my relaxation cd on so i will take her advice  good to hear about your biopsy and aspiration.... where exactly is our thyroid? is it just below our ears in our neck?

*sturne* - aw bless you. good luck with your phone app with penny. it will be interesting to hear what she has to say. how come you've already paid for 2 goes? lots of time for DH and your pets...... spoil them all rotten and yourself too 

*alig* - you're so right. we have to focus on what we do have. we're all healthy and have our partners and a roof over our house. the mum of a friend of mine passed away this week. that really put a few things into perspective for me.

*heapy* - i'm still a bit confused on how to count my 10 days. i'll worry about a decision on monday when we ring for the app. i also have to make a 4 hour round trip to la rochelle soon just for a 5 min consultation with my anesthetist. madness. that is the one thing i find daft about the french health system. Dh's alcohol reduction was sadly short lived. i need to have words with him soon. it won't go down well though  awwww bless your poor silly cat. lol. i hope the colds a bit better now 

afm - TRYING to feel happier about life. it's a bit like pretending but if i try and shut a few things out then i can bury my head in the sand for a bit and just try and get through everything. i've started all my extra supplements now so i feel safe in my routine and happy i know i'm doing what i can. although what my consultant decides upon is out of my hands i have to just try and accept her decisions. at least my AF is going ok. big hugs to all of you during our difficult times 

much love suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Charlotte and sturne- This is sooo awful, there are no words i can say....Feeling extremely sad for you both and a little bit angry 
none of us deserve this... Massive hugs     xxxxxx

Suzy   sorry your feeling down at the moment.. CD sounds like a good idea xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sturne sending you more   good luck with your phone app xx

Suzy sending you more   too I don't like to hear you feeling down xx I agree with mungo you must take some time to relax with your cd in fact it's an order! I need to get one too just a general one I think to help me stay calm as my thoughts are in overdrive at the moment and I can feel the tension kicking in. You're right I will get sorted but I need to do a recipe hunt this weekend and get a meal plan sorted. There is an organic/health place in Northampton my homeopath mentioned ages ago so I'm off there later to stock up on loads of good stuff including some wheat free bread as I need to start eating more egg and I need it wi toast! The thyroid is a butterfly shaped gland which is pretty much over your Adams apple except I can't feel mine as my thyroid is a fat swollen butterfly   

Heapy you're right it feels impossible at the moment to get a balanced diet and I feel I'm under eating in comparison and am conscious of my blood sugar levels so need to get it sorted ASAP. I hope you and your cat are both feeling better very soon xx 

Hi to everyone else and special big hugs to Charlotte mungo sturne and Ali - ladies this will work out alright for us all the end - our time will come x


----------



## Ruthie82

What a sad time us pumpkins are having! I truly hope we all find a way to deal with our pains and devastation. 

I have a letter from my specialists saying I'm due a camera down my throat to look at my stomach, (I was told 6 months, it is 7 months! they are impossible to get hold of!) it is due Wed coming, I asked that hospital whether they thought I should wait until after ICSI they said its OK to have it. I have rung ICSI hospital and am waiting for call back. Hubby and I am concerned with having it on top of IVF as it will involve a lot of drugs in my system in a short period, I will be put out for procedure so plenty of drugs! I have to decide whether if IVF failed would I blame having this procedure.

Any thoughts please share!! Thank you

Ruth x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw Ruthie   personally if it is worrying you then listen to your gut as you don't want to look back and have regrets but see what your clinic say xx


----------



## suzymc

*jadey* -  thx hun. i am sure i'll snap out of it at some point. i just hope it's soon.... i am changing my ipod back over to helen mcpherson as i type 

*10fingers* - thx hun.... i am already obeying your order/mungos reminder/jades comment and sorting my ipod and i shall listen to her before bed tonight (albeit the down regging version, lol)... i am ordering you to buy one this weekend from amazon  ah! so our thyroid is not where i thought it was. i have a lump in that place i mentioned just on my left side, odd as i'm left handed, and that's actually my 'dormant/week side' regarding my eggies. i have since felt my neck and examined in the mirror  and am none the wiser if mine is big or not.... i can feel my adams apple and then there's a bump below that which is prob just my throat.
good luck with your recipe hunt. you'll be lot happier with some recipes to hand. it helped me with that aspect of things. although i did forget my progreens this morning so i am going to have to have it this avo instead..... so many things to remember. i am doing a 'plan' for our fridge. happy shopping 2day, we have a place like that in poitiers. As we have a never ending supply of eggs it 'makes' us eat them as we can't ever chuck any way. so maybe getting in a 12 pack of organic eggs in every week will help? 
i was just saying to mungo about how i'm becoming more conscious of my blood sugar levels.... yoghurt for breakie, then 1 liquorice sweet (don't ask, haha), then the peanut butter/aptimist mix, 1 small glass AJ w/ progreens, now only 1 cordial a day & then an antioxidant juice late in the day makes me feel i'm already tipping over the edge. i've decided to cut out fruit apart from my pressed juices. but when i write that all down it seems too much. i am also going to alternate my smoothies with protein between milk and fruit so that's even more sugar. jeez!!!!! but i can't go back to diet drinks and i feel i need everything else. but it is a lot!!!!! hmmmmmm. but i feel i have to have some nice/tasty things and not just water/ginger tea all day lonnnngggggg

*ruth* - i agree with 10fingers. go with your gut instinct. if you feel it could harm your chances then waiting for a few months won't hurt. it would only be 3 months i guess and that would be August/September. Still good months to have a cycle and when you say it like that it doesn't seem that far away. But that saying i have just had a 3 hour operation which involved drugs to knock me out too and i'm happy with going for my next cycle of IVF 6 weeks after that. I just had lots of antioxidants and bifidus yoghurts after and with my healthy eating i feel the drugs won't have harmed me and my doc would not be suggesting my next IVF cycle so soon after if she believed it would harm my chances. afterall we have drugs to knock us out for our EC's. If your clinic say it won't harm then i would take their advice 

the thunderstorms are coming!!!!!!
suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

10fingers and Suzy thank you for your replies. I will have cycle now anyway as I have started now, I don't know whether to delay camera. Like you say I will see what Guys say.

Thanks ladies x x


----------



## loopskig

oh dear. Sorry its taken me so long to check up. Meant to come on yesterday to hear Sturnes 'good news'. What an awful time for you Sturne & Char. I wish i could offer something to make it better but the truth as you know is unfair and just rotten. You poor poor girls. Who knows where you'll end up from here. Regardless please do let us support you and rely on your friends and family as much as you neeLoops
So much love & sympathy, 
Thinking of you all and especially Mungo, Suzy, Ruth having an especially tricky time too
Loops xx xx


----------



## charlotte80

Ladies, thankyou for all your kind words of support. It has been an emotional couple of days, with more to come I am sure. I really can't understand what went wrong and as DH had no part of it I am now blaming myself and thinking there must be something wrong with me. I can't understand how I can fall pregnant natrually before DH illness but not get anywhere near a BFP on four cycles. I will be phoning for a follow up this week and hope to get an appointment soon. Depending on how that goes I think we will use our frosties but if that fails then many look into adoption. Financially we don't have any more money for another cycle and emotionally I don't think I can take another cycle. We will have to look into adoption as I'm not sure whether DH's illness will count against us and the fact we live in a small 2 bedroom terrace. 
I am hoping and praying some of you lovely pumpkins get good news soon.


----------



## Whirl

Charlotte and Sturne, just popped on to check your news and I'm so gutted for you both, this really isn't at all fair.  Thinking of you both     

10fingers sounds a bit scary, hope you are ok and don't have to wait long for results  

Suzy sorry you have not been feeling positive, hope you manage to feel better soon

Will pop on tomorrow for a proper post

Whirl


----------



## loopskig

I don't know what to tell you Charlotte about next steps but I do know how sorry I am darling 

Certainly not to make light of or ignore how [email protected] a time some of you have been having, but here's my little meal plan. Been to Sains today.

Today- Lamb steaks with cous cous & veg
Mon - quinoa broad bean salad
Tue - KigDonalds (home made burgers to the rest of you), sweet potato & tabbouleh
Wed - brown pasta with tuna/sweetcorn/tomato
Thur - Pork with BNS mascarpone
Fri - trout, homemade chips & Peas
Sat - whatever mummy makes for me (prob spag bol/chilli)
Sun - brother's wedding, can't remember what we ordered with RSVP
Mon - something yack from the freezer on return home - I hardly dare admit it will probably be pizza/chicken kiev/fish from a box
Tue - turkey stirfry
Wed - shepherd's pie & broccoli
Thurs - Jane's BNS curry
Friday - Lamb tagine with apricots & chick peas
Saturday - street party medley
Sunday - Roast Chicken

I know Suzy you have your super organised menu on a 2 weekly schedule which has been invaulable to me but think Kiggit would get into a sulk saying he's bored so I'm trying really hard to get some good stuff into us and find something we don't usually have. Main difference is increased grains, less meat (usually 4/5> p/w) and that all veg/fruit and other ingredients are organic where poss.

I might try to list our dinners sometimes to see what you girls think and if you have any suggestions/recipe recommendations I would love to hear them. A bit like keeping an exercise diary when trying to lose weight I'm hoping that by publishing my meal plan it will make me stick to it and give me some enthusiasm/motivation to keep trying. I'm enjoying the change from bolognese/casserole/bangers & mash/lasagne/fajitas/tuna pasta on rotation but it wouldn't take much to slip back to what's easy and cheaper.

I'm also doing smoothies about 4 times a week when I'm up early enough. Not from a particular recipe, just making it up as you surely can't go wrong with fruit & yoghurt and sometimes a bit of honey. I did find this but am not following it http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-smoothie-challenge-day-1.html

Big love to you all,
Your little mate Loops xx

/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey ladies

Suzy - hmm not sure what your lump is hun, it may be the thyroid? Best get yourself off to the Dr to get checked out anyways I think as its something that can probably be explained easily but will mean you don't have to worry x I still need to sort out a diet plan - hun did you have a meal/recipe sheet? I know you sent me the hot/cold stuff etc. and general tips but unless I've missed it I can't remember seeing a recipe plan (sorry if you sent it and I've missed it but could you re-send if poss??) xx I did some googling and have a couple more recipes - one for a chana dal dip to have with my celery and on flatbread and the other I've forgotten already lol. I made the dip and the good news is DP likes it even though its pretty much just a garlic dip its so strong! Yeah I was told to cut down on the fruits as too much fruit sugar is bad its just so bloody hard to balance everything! Hope you ended up relaxing in the end - I didn't I'm afraid (see below!)

Ruthie - glad to hear you won't be delaying tx - you're right, the camera can wait instead! x

Charlotte - hope you get some answers at your follow-up hun - please don't blame yourself, this business is a lottery at best I've decided so please please don't take it all on your shoulders hun there are so many factors at play xx

Whirl - hi hun, hope you've had a nice weekend x

Loops great idea on the meal plan sharing I think we're all in a similar boat and struggling a bit so its good to share. My current rotation meals go something like:
- Salmon (sometimes with a marinade, sometimes not) new pot or sweet pot carrots, asparugus (ditched the brocolli even though I love it until thryroid resolved)
- Trout with veg as above or mackeral (trying to have fresh fish about 3-4 times a week)
- Curry - sometimes this is an asda takeaway, or if I've made one my BNS with some chicken with brown rice
- Lamb tagine with veg
- Steak and salad or veg (once every 10 days or so)
- Chicken in a marinade with veg or salad and home made BNS spicy fries (these are lush but not sure how healthy so a little treat)
- Tesco finest fish pie with veg (has lots of chunky fish in it, prawns, haddock, salmon etc.)

I probably need to get a chilli on rotation, maybe turkey is better than beef?

All sounds a bit boring really and not massively brilliant but we were pretty much processed and convenience foods before so its quite a big change to start making stuff from fresh that's why chicken and fish end up winning as they are quickish and easyish after we get home from work. I have loads of pulses and stuff in stock now but not quite sure what to do with them! I'm going to investigate tabulleh. x

Hi to everyone else xxxx

AFM - Had a bad weekend  Been feeling down/stressed about this bloody thyroid. Bad mood = DP bad sulking at me for being moody and emotional and constantly talking about IF issues. Cue massive blow up yesterday (its been coming for a while) which nearly ended in us ditching the whole cycle but thankfully we've both calmed down and trotted off to ZW today to get the level 1 and 2s done. Essentially, I have come to the conclusion after a complete meltdown yesterday that I need to accept that I don't have his emotional support and I need to get this elsewhere - the sooner I accept this the easier it is going to be for me (sad but true). He doesn't feel this cycle will work and can just see the money going up in smoke and I have to accept that this is just his view of the world. At the end of the day it is (mostly) coming from his pocket and he's prepared to do this for us, which I know is a huge commitment from him but at the end of the day that doesn't mean he is going to be positive about it as that just isn't how he feels. I'm pretty sure this will be our last cycle but need to block that out of my head for now as it won't help the positivity! Roll on 2 weeks time when I get all my results and I can hopefully move on from this unsettling period.

Love to all xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

oh forgot to say - 21 vials of blood were taken from me today! YIKES!


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- sorry to hear you have had a down weekend.  I think it is hard for the men folk to be able to empathise with this situation and emotions.  One thing this thread has taught me is us women go at it 110% with no compromise and if a consultant told us sleeping coated in cow manure gave a definite BFP we would do it- I know I would have.  Sometimes though a row and opening up is good as even if he doesn't think about what you have said there and then he will reflect back on it probably when he is alone.  I think that it never hurts to have other places to seek emotional support anyway and you do need to be talking about how you feel- the good bits and the bad.  We can't all be these jolly positive people 24/7 when we are trying so damn hard to achieve what sometimes feels like the impossible.  You have also put so much research, dedication and time in to looking at what could be affecting you that at least you go not this cycle with your eyes wide open- you have every chance of this time working.  I don't think it is just about being positive but just keeping an open mind and kind of letting your life fall into the hands of fate.  I look on all the pregnancy threads trying to spot trends on how and why people end up pregnant every time one of us is not successful as it just baffles my brain that there can't be a link but I have come to the conclusion that you just can't tell.  What I have seen though is that many people overcome some massive odds to get that BFP and each and every one of us has just as much chance.  I have very bit of faith in all our ladies on here and will continue with my naked fertility dances, full moon chanting, rosary praying, cartwheeling cheerleading every time one of us takes that step into treatment.  You just keep that end goal in mind xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw thanks Heapy, that is such lovely message I am   here!  But in a nice way! Its so reassuring to know that people understand, I really don't know where I'd be without you guys.  I think being open minded is a good approach - I will try and remember to think that way.  Thanks so much x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- you just keep doing what you are doing- all your effort and research will help to reinforce in your body/ mind the task ahead and the end goal in mind. You have a good chance of this working as they can explore what didn't work last time and try to rectify it- I know they can't give you dead cert but the picture is that much clearer.  Off load on here as much as you want - I have stayed on here to help support other people more than to have support for me.  Finding out at 25 that I would never have children independently and then having our miscarriage six years ago were so heartbreaking to me and i have to be honest when i say that i had given up hope and kind of did the IVF to humour DP and keep him happy.  I did try to stay positive and always had my open mind but most days i was thinking that we would have our three funded cycles and then life would just carry on.  We had also discussed going our seperate ways so that he could fulfil having his own child.  I even debated with him whether he sat down with my friends who are In a same sex relationship to discuss this as I know one of them was thinking about wanting a child!!!!  I knew I was lucky to have had my girls but it was such a tough experience because their Dad was such an **** that I knew I had missed out on what it was like to raise children in a family unit- though I was sooooo grateful that I had them and was a Mum.  Everyone on here has the right to be a Mum, whether that ends up being biologically or in some other way.  I loved Mungo rephrase of our motto and I have changed mine to reflect it.  Just keep going on your quest Hun - even though DH may have his blips it sounds like you have such a strong relationship and where he may not be able to support you in every way he is there for you 100%. guess it is tough for them to watch us get so disappointed and then hear us talk about how we feel. They don't realise that we need to be able to open,y sound off and then we can shelf that emotion, dust ourselves off and get back on with things.  If things get hard for my DP he just blocks it out, does the ostrich tng with head in the sand and never thinks about it ever again whereas I am all talk, feel, emote and can be very intense.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely pumpkins

*ruth* - any reply yet from your clinic?

*charlotte* - aw hun. sadly the easiest thing for us to do is play the blame game. my DH is a firm believer that no-one going through IVF should blame themselves or each other and i am getting round to his way of thinking. it really doesn't help but it is so easy to do. i am praying your frozen cycle is the one for you and i hope you can get through this and that everything goes ok with your follow up 

*whirl* - my positivity may not come back but we'll see. never say never. i'm trying and hopefully a few more rounds of my hypnotherapy cd will help. i hope you and bump are well xx

*loops * - i am totally up for meal sharing ideas. in fact i think i suggested it a bit ago too but it got lost in the moment. lol. i think we should perhaps all post in blue...... (hence why i'm making this blue, lol) i have tons of recipes printed out and have just been using them recently and not following a plan as such but i am drafting a new one up before this week is over as i'm forgetting stuff and i want to be ultra prepared so i will share when done and hopefully there will be some ideas on it for everyone  loving the sound of your meals though hun. even the not so great stuff cuz we can't keep it up all day every day. for example we had shop bought sandwiches today....!! no nutrition at all in them except for a bit of protein but for tea we are having lean mince shepherds pie with loads of carrots in & a good squeeze of tom puree for DH  with a sweet potato, normal potato & leek topping and then a mix of other veg on the side roasted in the oven with a bit of feta on top (red onion, cauliflower, squash, red pepper).... and some steamed broccoli so this sounds like your wednesday meal 

*10fingers* - i hope you get my text today. i'm going to reply to you in 'order' of what you have said but firstly i want to send more hugs.... i like you don't like to think of you as being down and having a poo time of it.  
i am pretty sure it's a lymph node that i'm feeling.... apparently it's the one that's called the 'cervical' lymph node!!!! i've googled though and it doesn't seem to be linked to anything bad but i may ask about it if it's still there in a week
i haven't done my meal plan yet. there was a small recipe sheet though.... did you get that? i am sorting my meal plan out soon, i do have one recipe i need to pass on - especially to you. it was a winner with M & involves butter beans & chicken  (+more). did you get my PM that i sent you with the hummus/socks/brazilnutQ10 links? i sent it about a week or so ago. your dip sounds good. esp the garlic bit..... my head is still in a bit of a mess too 
i have suggested to loops (& hopefully everyone will see) to share meal/recipe ideas in blue 
in answer to your question - yes turkey is better than beef, but when it comes to mince the leaner the better. there's more protein in turkey though.
sorry you and DP had a horrid row this weekend. it's hard for him to understand what your mind is going through. there's so many things we feel we have to get right and sometimes it all comes out in a run of emotions. i sadly can't see him changing and giving you the support you want from him and right now it won't help to expect it. sometimes it's best to expect that and not expect more. do you know what i mean? i am the same with M. i know what you mean about moving out of this unsettling period. i am terrified but we have to try hard not to be. there's only time for doing what we can right now. 
and finally - 21 vials of blood...... yikes indeed!!!!

*heapy* - loving your cow manure comment..... i'd be up for it for sure. some of the stuff i'm having isn't too far removed on what goes in and out!!!! (of cows that is) there was a lot of talk about IVF on the tv today because of the new suggestions of making IVF available for women from 40-42 and there was a lady on the news who had been through IVF and failed and done all the organic stuff. DH was like well look she's done what were doing and she's not pregnant. So i had to explain to him that for me it's about plowing everything i have into making this work because all we can do is try our best..... that was a massive hint in his direction and i doubt he 'got it'. your message to our 10fingers was just beautiful and so well put xx i too had changed my motto signature

*AFM* - well life is still plodding along. i'm going to plough myself back into my recipe sheets and get the 2 week meal and drink food plan sorted ready for starting on the 4th June. i've been cooking healthy balanced meals but not following a plan as such. i think getting this done and sticking it on the fridge will help me feel more focused & i have some nutritious meals already in the freezer for the last few stimming days and for post ET. i have to just ignore DH and his lack of full commitment. he is doing a lot more this time around than the last and i have to be thankful for some change. i guess it's harder for him to have the same level of commitment as me.
i've nagged him so much recently about alcohol that i need to cool it for a bit as i'm not getting anywhere with it. 
i think the lack of exercise has also lead to my 'down' mood and i'll start back at that on thursday as i think i am now fully recovered from my op. i'll just start with some gentle yoga. as for everything else, well i'm just burrying my head in the sand for a bit. turns out MIL&FIL are due to come to stay around about the time of our OTD.... yikes! imagine another BFN with them around. doesn't bare thinking about.......
much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

oh and i forgot to say. i was going through all our old test results.... trying to work out why the h*ll DH's sperm results were all so bl**dy different when i found a sheet for me from about a year ago. i have had my FSH tested. It was 7,1. Is that OK? I am hoping it's lower now as i was taking nothing vitamin wise back then (not to mention everything else i now take). she never talked about the results with me so i guess why i put them away. i wanted to look back at all my old ovulation tests but i can't find them anywhere


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Heapy and Suzy for your kind kind words  I'm feeling a lot better now as I say I think it's been coming for a while. Me and DP are absolutely fine and just back from a bike ride  I will reply properly tomorrow but I just quickly wanted to share my tea for tonight which is cooking as we speak
Organic chicken breast stuffed with goats cheese and asparagus seasoned with black pepper. I'm having mine with buckwheat and DP new pots

Love to all x


----------



## Ruthie82

I must say your doing very well with your meal plans ladies.

10 Fingers - I hope you are feeling better, it is difficult women are more emotional involved which is a sad fact but can't be avoided in our lifetime at least! BIG BIG  

Hospital rang me back today, asked what I wanted to discuss, felt like saying listen to one of my messages!!! For F**K sake, glad paying for treatment doesn't alter phone message situation!!!! They said it was fine, that drugs only temporary in system 24-48 hours, which is bull. 
I am going to go for procedure tomorrow and ask all about it more than previous goes and explain I am wary, take care of me! I think some resting will be in order following procedure. Worry sometimes with the amount of time off work in the last 3 years, but all hospital related, except one day. 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## sturne

Ruthie - good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you Sturne feeling a bit eek! Keep reminding myself what will be will be. Lots of love and   to you x x


----------



## Grace72

Suzy hon- FSH is perfect - mine was 7.1 for the last cycles . As long as its under 10 you're good. Did they test your LH , Oestrogen and prolactin?

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie- good luck for today x


----------



## loopskig

Best of luck for today Ruthie. Thinking of you. Let us know how you get on xx x xx


----------



## suzymc

ruth - i hope everything went well today. let us know how you got on xx

10fingers - i can't even get organic chicken in our supermarkets  but i have told M we have to go to the organic shop for our meat from a week tomorrow and for a total of 4 weeks. my 2nd fave supermarket has recently updated their organic section & it is HUGE. there's a massive section for veg and then a whole fridge area for dairy and meats etc and then 2 full isles of organic store cupboard. well impressed. (not been to the actual organic shop yet but they have trolleys!!) we had lunch out today so i won't post what i had. lol. lots of goodness in the fridge for the next few days though & a cheeky bbq for friday. i don't care that bbq's are kinds banned it's gonna be 27oC so we're spending the day in the garden  glad you and DP are good..... xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All,

Had procedure yesterday (camera with ultrasound), I woke up during treatment and it wasn't pleasent, think I did last time I had it done too, so they had to put me out again. Next time I am going to ask for a higher dose first time so I don't have to wake up mid flow. All looked OK, have follow up on biopsy's in July, hopefully it wont clash with Guys, I think I will be on 2ww (please  ) by then. Feel sleepy and a little sore but I am OK. Possible back at work tomorrow, see how I feel, health must come first.

Speak more soon


----------



## suzymc

ruth - oh no! my worse nightmare. eek! but good news that all looked ok. you rest up now. hopefully everything will work out for the best


----------



## Grace72

Ruthie - i would take tomorrow off and have complete rest . Your health is far more important. I'm due a hysterscopy and its recommended one day rest after that, and this procedure is not as intrusive as yours. Well done is getting through it . 

Grace x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

We had our follow up today and came out with more thinking to do. They couldn't explain why we got less eggs this time, except to say each cycle is different and next time they would up the dosage again, but there is no guarantee that this will necessary lead to more eggs. I did enquire about short protocol and they said in their opinion there is no eveidence that it produces better results. They also mentioned because of my age the option of egg donors, but not sure I would be up for that, I want a child and have considered adoption, but not sure how I would feel about carrying a child that is not genetically linked to me but is my DH. Anyway we have to wait for 2 more AF's before starting again, so this will give us some time to get the money together, to lose some weight and get ourselves emotionally ready to try again...

Thinking just one more go and that would be it but I said that last time, lol...

Hope you are all ok, thinking about you all.

Ali


----------



## Grace72

Alig1972 - if its any consolation i got the same response after my 2nd try. No concrete answers at all.  I'm with a different clinic now and they  advised that they closely monitor my hormones and change the drug dosage every time and not follow a set drug protocol. I'm hoping this will work. I did have immunes, karotyping, thyroid, the scratch - not sure how many of these you have done but it may help to get an overall picture and possibly an answer of the "unexplained".  

Hope everyone is ok ?  sorry no personals today.  AFM Had my immunes back and i have raised NK cells..   . Means i will be on a course of steroids and IVIG and therefore more £££    . No one can explain the results and luckily Agate shed some light. after spending £800 you would think someone would explain !

Talking about weight loss, just wondering how many have gained weight and how easy its been to shed the pounds. After 2 cycles i just cant seem to loose the weight. 

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - oh tell me about it!!!!!! i too really can't seem to loose the weight. i used to be able to loose weight just by eating well and cutting out alcohol. i haven't drunk alcohol in months and i'm eating nothing high fat/sugar and the pounds just won't shift. i seem to be stuck at my weight and not moving up or down. i should really be about 10 pounds lighter and it's really getting me down. i have even restricted fruit and fruit based drinks and still nothing  i have started doing a bit of exercise but again nothing.
sorry to hear you have raised NK cells hun. especially when it means more money 

*alig* - strange they didn't think SP produced better results as SP is a very specific thing for ladies around 40. i would consider an egg donor myself but my womb would probably be no good again by the time we'd get a match so they may not let me go on the list. i'd rather carry my DH's child than not. but it's a very personal choice and i can see what you mean.

*afm* - for those not on ******** we rescued a 'swimming' hedgehog from our pool yesterday morning. bless it. it was exhausted and freezing cold. so we brought it in and put it by the fire. we later went out and left it in a box as it was fast asleep. only to get back later to find it gone. after sometime looking (we basically followed the devastation) we found it behind the sofa asleep again. so it's now been 'released'. it was so cute though. amazing animals. it's boiling here too. so french lesson this morning and then afternoon in the garden with bbq and strimming!!!! i'll miss having a glass of wine by my side that's for sure, but needs must. got woken at 6am by an animal in our eaves so it may be a long day, bought time we had some sun though hey

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Grace - Thank you so much for your post, it came just at the right time. I didn't go in to work today, needed that bit more time and reassurance. 

Ali - thinking of you. It certainly doesn't get any easier that's for sure. I am thinking this is our last go, am scared if it is a neg as the part of my life I was always sure I wanted (only thing I was sure) will be hanging in the balance. Scary stuff 

Suzy - Arh how sweet, good job you were able to look after and rescue the poor little hedgehog.

Suzy and Grace - So glad I am not the only one with the weight issues. I haven't been able to loose any (you may remember me going on about it!!) Nurse was even stumped as to why after reading my food diary and exercise habits (6 times a week), didn't loose a pound. I have lost just under 2 pound in last 3 weeks, thats all since beginning of February!! It is so upsetting, when you make conscious decisions. I put on a stone during second tx! Good luck with weightloss girlie's. I am not worrying as such anymore, exercising daily and being aware of what I am eating. Although haven't exercised since procedure Wed afternoon, so prob end up back to where I started. No no, I should be optimistic  . Going to do a light bit of yoga and see how I feel. 

Start dr tomorrow eek!

Love to all 

Ruth


----------



## mungoadams

hello lovelies

i am so so so so sorry i havent posted in weeks. i have ad a couple of nightmares about not posting and supporting you ll. feel v bad  really sorry. huge hungs and positive thoughts for you all. i PROMISE on sunday i will read all posts.

afm work had been manic - err trying to get sales leads, and had to help step Mil move and poly the tunnel has been a bit demanding. tbh had a fairly pants few weeks and going to take a while to get back to my normal PP self. unfortunately this is the end of the IVF road for dh and i and trying to accept we will not have biological children has completely knocked us for six, i think because i have done so many hypnotherapy cd's and a few 1-2-1 sessions - so its quite difficult to rewire my thinking.. dh too. and the fact statistically George feels we have a good chance just makes it harder  but we just dont feel we have the emotional where with all for it. unfortunately work sales not picking up enough and still on massive salary reduction for now, probably no salary for jul & aug and facing closing in sept if things dont improve. i still believe we have a chance but as you can imagine i am a bit fragile at mo so quite stressed & peed off, as boss is not treating all employees the same and i bring in 75% of the turnover... but hey ho a job's a job at the end of the day!

The sun is shining and several PPs have some beautiful bumps which i think are quite large now?  ad i just know the rest of you will make me a PP aunty many times over  - all of which i am v genuinely so excited about and get rather teary at the thought of all that happiness coming to my pps  we have decided to adopt and so we're taking some time off but doing a LOT of reading and going to adoption agency open evenings. 

so so so sorry and send my love to you all. xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Mungo its lovely to hear from you and totally understandable that you haven't posted.  You have had a terrible few weeks and had to do a lot of soul searching, however I really hope that now you have made your decision you will feel able to move on and be positive about adoption.  There are a lot of success stories, whatever we are programmed to think about adoption is still a family and a hugely rewarding one, don't let asnyone tell you otherwise. And please don't forget to pm me if you have any questions or want to meet up at all.  Wishing you and dh lots of love.    

Ruthie good luck dr, hope you are feeling ok after wednesday.  Focus on being healthy but please don't worry too much about weight - my bmi was 28.9 when I started tx, but by the time i finished it was probably back up to 30 as one of my ways of coping with it was comfort eating!  Hope you are feeling positive, thinking of you and dh  

Suzy how are you my dear?  The hedgehog incident sounded exciting!  Hope you enjoyed your bbq.  Shloer, sparkling water, or sparkling water with elderflower cordial make a pretty good wine substitute as long as you serve it in a pretty wine glass.  (although I was jealous of all the people drinking pimms at the bbq i went to yesterday!)  Are your hypnotherapy cds helping at all?  Hope you are well.

Grace really sorry to hear your results and the cost implications, but glad that they managed to find them for you before the next treatment.  

Charlotte and Sturne big      for both of you, thinking of you both at the moment.

Ali hope your couple of months off give you lots of thinking time and help you reach any decisions.  

10fingers how are you doing?  Hope that you and dp are feeling better.  I also hope that you're not working too hard, I saw your ** status!  Go out and enjoy the sun this weekend!

Loops very impressed with your mealplan.  It looks a really good mix of 90% healthy and 10% what you fancy which is a good combination, as I for one can't stick to a really healthy diet all of the time without at least some treats.  However, in the last few days I have been craving lentil and bean salads, it must be the baby or the sun because I would never normally!

Hi to ginger, heapy, baby and anyone I've missed

AFM I'm all good, only three weeks left at work and as Mungo says getting bigger by the day!  Feeling ok with things at the moment, just trying to rest as I'm overdoing it a bit.  I am also anaemic (a far cry from having too much iron a few months ago!) so hopefully will feel better when I get given the supplements next week.

Love to all, and really hoping that we hear some positive pumpkin news soon.

Love Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

hi beauts
v quick as off to st albans for bro wedding tomorrow. have read what you've all been up to and am thinking of you all.
Jadey - bit quiet darling? xx
Ruth - oooh back on the rollercoaster for you! goodluck dr xxxxx
Mungo - you have done such a marvellous job of getting your mindset where it needs to be over the ups and mostly downs of past few years.i have absolutely no doubt that you can rewire yourself to make adoption a completely brilliant experience and in the longer term be a super mummy to one very VERY lucky chap, maybe 2, 3, 4!!!

Have discovered frozen smoothie mix in Sainsbury's which is making my life much easier although am still using 80% fresh. If are into smoothies or want to try a really easy way to get plenty of fruit in your diet -  and haven't already, I recommend you check it out.

Huge love to all, sorry its not longer and more personal
Loops xx x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine.

Mungo, glad you have both managed to see a way forward. I totally understand your feelings re having further tx so wish you the very best of luck with the next stage of your journey. Hope work picks up for you, I am a complete believer something always comes up, so fingers crossed for you. 

Whirl my lovely, wow can't believe you only have a few weeks to go at work. Hope the weather sticks around for you so you can enjoy it before bubs arrives. 

Loops enjoy the wedding today, great day for it. 

Ruth sounds like you are getting started again so huge huge luck to you xx

Grace, are you going to the Argc now? I have put on over a stone since starting tx so now on a mission to lose it and get healthy before we start again later on this year. I know it's a pain re immunes but at least they have found an issue that can be resolved and could explain your prev negative cycle. Xx

Sorry that's my rather feeble attempt at doing personals after so long. How is everyone else 10f&t, Suzy, Sturne, Heapy, Charlotte, alig, ginger fairy and anyone else I've missed. 

I am feeling a million times better, I have been busy enjoying life again which has been long over due. We go on hols on weds for a week then I've booked a girly weekend to spain in July so on a major weight loss mission for then. I have been seeing a counseller so good to get all my feelings out. Have also been to see the lovely dr g at ZW and went to the Argc yesterday so somehow have to decide which clinic to go to next. Won't be doing anything until later on this year as in all honesty the thought of ivf right now feels me with dread. Sorry hope that doesn't sound bad but was so floored by my last cycle.

Anyway i'll stop waffling on, really hope everyone is ok. Huge, huge love tend hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Mungo - Sending you love and positivity for your adoption adventure, making that step is part of the tough journey, very proud of you for doing so.

Loops - Enjoy your brothers wedding, is that the brother who lives Orpington? Or am I  

Lexi - Glad the counselling is helping and please you have some hols to look forward to, where are you off to Wed?

Whirl - thank you for your post re weight, helped so much. Wow really not long to go, hope you are doing OK in all this heat Take time out when you need Hun

Can I ask a few questions: firstly I can't remember the deal with taking antihistermines, I have hayfever and would normally take a nasal spray but can't while dr, is pirton or something similar OK to take during treatment? (my hayfever is very mild these days in comparison to how it use to be so wont take it daily, just on the worse days).

Secondly has anyone had a professional carpet clean done? I am considering it, (stupid question coming up) do they just do the areas you can see or all areas and you move furniture? Sorry for craziness!!

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## sturne

Hi Ruth 
Yes we had a professional carpet clean quite recently. Definitely worth it, they did a good job. You need to move the furniture/clear the room as much as possible(mind you I think they will do it if you don't). We had lounge, hallway and stairs done and was impressed!!! Well until a few days later when the cat decided to be sick everywhere!!! 

Haven't forgotten you all, am still reading every day but just trying to get back to my normal self. I promise I will do personals shortly. Hope you all enjoying the weekend and lovely weather. We are having a BBQ tonight.

Mungo - ref adoption- am happy you are going to start your journey to have a family, it must have been such a hard decision to decide no more Ivf. I totally get that Hun. We were also considering it, but am not quite ready yet but each time it's a bfn it gets harder and harder to deal with and I think to myself I don't know how much more I can take. But I think you know when the time is right to say enough is enough. Our neighbours are adopting after 4 failed Ivf. Hopefully this summer they will have a little boy. It has taken them 2 years but they are almost there now. I wish you best of luck babe....and hope you get a good social worker!!

Afm well we had our follow up with Penny. She said my lining was perfect, my embryos excellent - rubbish, no need for a hystoscopy. The issue is my dh sperm. He has high DNA fragmentation. So we have 3 months now for him to start taking vitamin e, vitamin c and continue with pregnacare for men and cordeyceps. If it has improved then great if not looks like doner sperm unfortunately   but trying to keep positive. She said that she would do half with ds and half dh's. Have transfer on day 3 and if dh's make it to blast have them put back too. She also said that it would statistically take me 10 attempts to get pg with dh sperm. Not impossible but difficult. So let's see what happens. Dh coming to terms with the fact that it will probably be ds used. He feels like he's not a real man now.   
We have decided not to tell anyone (well obviously I've told you guys but not telling family or friends).

Although this is upsetting at least we have hope now that there is still a chance I can get pg and we can have a family, and Penny hasn't given up on us. 

Anyway enough about me...sending lots of love and   to you all. Like I said I will do proper personals shortly. Xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi pp's
hey whirl. WOW! 3 weeks. that is exciting.  eek hope you're not feeling to shattered with being anemic, pregnant and it so lovely and warm. thank you i know i will get there eventually. yes will definitely want to pick your brains soon  will drop you a pm xx

loops bless you thank you yes . yumm those smoothies sound good. looks much cheaper than innocent ones, i will give them a go.

hey lexi wow big decisions. that is very tricky! but the holiday sounds great and girls weekend in spain sounds fab! 

ruthiehank you  i think it is fine, maybe ask a pahramacist which ones are ok if youre pregnant? i am sure there must be one that is fine.

sturne thank you  i am so sorry about your BFN  absolutely pants. however, penny sounds great and it is sort of good to know what the problem is now, fingers crossed, i am sure everything youre doing could make a massive difference, so finger crossed. tho it must be v hard contemplating ds. lots of hugs for you & dh.

afm well stinking hangover lol. i must be the most unhealthy pumpkin lol. went to Sils yesterday, was really nice to see nieces & nephews. drank far too much wine  off to cinema club mtg in a mo at the pub but i think i should stick to oj and give my liver a rest! hope you all have been enjoying some of the lovely sunshine?

lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely ladies 

i hope you all had a lovely sunny weekend. it's a bank holiday here today and we will be making the most of it 

*ruth* - all i can think is that these drugs they put us on during our tx halt our metabolism and hence why none of us are losing weight!!!!! you're right it is upsetting cuz we are trying..... i'm not worrying too much now either. i did 30mins on the wii yesterday and doing some gardening today but then that's prob it for a few days. wow! DR time has started. eek! lots of these for you     . re. the hayfever. i too suffer and have decided not to take anything for it. but that's my personal decision and i have read nothing about histamine's in regard to going through IVF.

*mungo* - aw! bless ya. don't worry about when you come on here. especially don't have bad dreams about it  have you considered seeing someone to rewire your thinking. i understand what you are saying. if we reach the end of the IVF with no pregnancy then i feel i will need to talk to someone to help me come to terms with it. same for your DH too. so sorry your boss isn't treating you with the respect and pay you deserve. 

*whirl* - i'm good thank you my lovely. excited you are finishing work soon. lots of resting up to come  and getting ready for your lovely arrival. bbq was pants. our bbq set on fire. literally!!! so food ended up like charcoal. i'm kinda pleased though cuz nutritionist at Zita says no bbq'd food during tx. so that suits me as DH won't be able to nag now about a bbq. haha! thx for the drink suggestions.  mmmmm pimms. i can see why you were jealous. i love pimms. we served that for our first wedding drink. i've only done 2 hypnotherapy sessions so far as my ipod now has a load of songs on it again for when we were in the garden this weekend, lol. tbh i don't know how i'm feeling right now. i think i'm trying to block stuff out. i am starting the full on ivf meals for us both a week today and my 2 week plan still isn't finished so i need to get it ready.
oh no! you're not anemic!. what a change hey. your little one is obv using your supplies up to get strong. i hope you get the supplements soon

*loops* - i hope it was a good wedding.... bet it was nice with the sun out. we got married on the 5th july to try and assure nice weather and it pee'd it down all afternoon.....(but were told that is good luck - apparently!!!) we have frozen berry mix over here and i have 3 bags in our freezer as there's only one place i can get it. gr8 though and certainly good to make our own with a mix and not having to buy all the packs in separately... or innocent smoothies!! 

*lexi * - well hello you  i am so pleased you are in a better place now and wow! what a choice to make. who are you going with? any idea yet? if it was my decision i'd go with Argc. where are you going on holiday? girls weekend away will be great  no it doesn't sound bad that the thought of IVF right now fills you with dread. it fills me with the same too and sadly my cycle starts very very soon 

*sturne* - oh gosh! so sorry to hear about DH's fragmentation. i am sure with lots of Vit C etc he will improve. selenium and zinc should also help improve his sperm too. can i ask how they actually found out it fragments? at what point did they test it? 
sorry to be nosy. but good to know that they will at least try for embryos with his sperm on your next cycle. over here we would have to make a decision one way or another.

*afm* - not a lot to report. bbq set on fire (literally) and i'm kinda happy about that as it means no bbqs during tx. i keep trying to get my meal plan sorted and then end up with no time. time is ticking though as i want to get it done by a week today as i'm starting on my protein shakes then. it's more figuring out the 70g of protein & 7 veg with 2-3 carotenes. with everything i'm having i could end up over and i don't want that. so it's turning into a fine art. i got a bit sun burnt strimming... over doing the vit d!!!! and i have my scan tomorrow with consultant to check all is well after my op before we start IVF next month. oh and hopefully all will be well with starting my AF so early this month. we're off over to our other place today to do some gardening so i'm off to put a load of ingredients in our slow cooker to take with us

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Sturne - Thank you for carpet cleaning info. So sorry to hear your upsetting news, just remember there is a chance not matter how big or small. Big  

Mungo - Glad you chilled out over the weekend, you deserve it

Suzy - Go easy on the gardening with sun burn. The things you do to get out of having bbq's he he  I like your theory on drugs halting our metabolism, I have a slow met anyone so that has to be the reason it is even slower he he!! Actually since I gave up worrying I actually lost weight, only a few pounds but its a few better than the none it has been for the pass 5 months hey Thinking of you tomorrow with your scan.

Loops - How was the wedding? Lovely weather for it.

Not much to report, finished the pill last night, so glad as this time it really played havoc. 

Enjoy the sun, those of you who like it.

Love to all

Ruth x x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you are all well and not too pink from the sunshine  

Ruthie glad your procedure is out of the way that doesn't sound pleasant at all. Glad you've finished the pill now, time is going so quickly! Sending you lots of   for the next few weeks in advance  

Ali your follow up app sounds word for word the same as mine at care. Standard stuff which pretty much amounts to we haven't got a clue doesn't fill you with much confidence does it. I think in those circs they should offer more advice than just mentioning donor eggs as there are so many more options to explore to improve egg quality. I hope you find a way forward x

Grace sorry to hear about your raised nk cells   but in some ways it's better to know rather than moving forward blindly I think so better to know you have them than not I say. I'm sure agate can help you she is an amazing wealth of knowledge I'm in awe of what she knows! I may too be in a similar position in a week or so but I would much rather know and face the music but I too worry about the cash but I think it's a bullet we must bite as this is likely to be our last cycle x x I hope you find some answers x

Suzy is there no end to your talents you are now miss pet rescue! Ha well I feel better to know that your talents don't stretch to a BBQ tee hee. Sorry it went up in smoke but maybe a blessing in disguise as you say. I've done no real cooking or planning this weekend as I've mostly been sunbathing and sleeping lol you're 95 % ther e anyway Hun so don't feel bad x 

Mungo don't you go feeling bad in anyway for not posting as much we all understand and actually I for one demand you take a break Hun you're dealing with a lot x x good for you getting blottoed i miss that x will reply to your pm sorry I've not been on much x 

Whirl I did enjoy the sun thanks and yes last week was ridiculous but after weds will calm down then I'm off for a week   can't believe you finish in 3 weeks whoop!,

Loops sounds like the healthy eating is in full force did you try my bns curry? Any good? X

Lexi lovely to see you here x enjoy your hols a well deserved break go let your hair down x x 

Sturne sorry to hear about the DNA frag you must both be upset x x x x but at least now you know and as I said to grace I think knowledge is key in all this to tackle this ***** head on! Sending you  

Afm me and dp all fine now, my mood has improved even though I'm still a little anxious about getting my thyroid results on Friday I think that's all been stressing me out. Got zw meds app next weds so I guess it will all feel more real then! Have the week off next week and hoping dp has booked us a couple of nights away as its my birthday on Monday and he has 2 free nights in a hotels.com hotel to take advantages of   hes travelling to Canada the USA and Australia in June to get everything out of the way before out cycle so it's going to be a strange month without him being around much but hoping hell be back in time for my d regging. 

Love to all and please share more recipes its getting desperate lol x x


----------



## suzymc

*ruth * - i didn't get any more sunburn so all is good. spent most of the time scared stiff though as a chap we have working there said he saw the biggest snake he'd ever ever seen in our garden the other day. yikes!!! mungo has recommended sun salutations for metabolism so i am doing lots of them  i have put on another 2 pounds though. i'm taking the batteries out the scales for a bit!! well done on your loss 

*10fingers* - aw yes no end to my talents  only thing i can't sort out is husbands. well certainly not mine  i have almost finished my meal plan. there's too much chicken/turkey on it though i feel, so i just need to tweak a couple of things. we had a nice casserole last night. i just bunged everything in the slow cooker but it would work in a casserole dish on a low temp. - red onion, red cabbage, puy lentils, quinoa, lean pork, carrots, red wine, mushrooms, big splodge tom puree, veg stock, bit paprika, dried oregano, dried thyme, s&p and then at the last minute spinach and a small dollop of creme fraiche. yum! 
the chicken casserole i did was pretty similar to that but instead of lentils and quinoa i put in butter beans. good luck with your results on friday. eek! fingers crossed DP gets something sorted for your birthday. or else!!! wow! that's a lot of travelling.

*AFM* - i bl**dy hate the sun today. DH is drinking waaaaayyyyyy to much at the moment. he had wine with lunch and now he's outside with a beer. he asked if i was sitting out with him. my reply was 'no, i'm not going to sit and watch you drink even more alcohol in the middle of the day'. i can't believe him. we had a discussion over lunch about his 'pastis' habit and why can't he change it for a less strong drink and well i thought he'd got the hint. it didn't help that i spent lunch sat near THREE pregnant women... three!!! AND i'd already seen four earlier on in the day PLUS when i went to see my consultant there was a scan on screen from the last lady in there with a baby shaped foetus! PLUS she was a lady who cycled at the same time as me in feb. i think i'm having a break down. i can't cope with this i really can't!! FFSSSSSSS
on the plus side my scan went well today and she said all is looking the best it ever has. entrance to womb now shows as a black space (instead of joined grey bit) and womb has no fibroids in at all. so now there's no more excuses! i have also informed her that it's our wedding anniversary on 3DT day so she said it's a sign and will be a great day 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hey Suzymc - I soooo know where you are coming from with your DH. My last two cycles have been a pain in the  with my DH. He goes abroad alot as well so never know what he is doing . If it helps, we were told to go for the New World wine as it has less alcohol content than French wine. I'm assuming this is going to be hurdle for you being in France  . We have a few weddings and another trip to France coming up. I refused to go on holiday with him until after treatment as every cafe we visit he's on the beers and coffee. tbh i really could go be going on holiday before the cycle to relax and rest before it starts but cant take the risk with my man  Honestly men!

Lexi - yes have started with ARGC. Monitoring me now and i'm in for another blood test tomorrow as OPK was positive at the weekend.

Thanks for feedback on weight. I'm so glad i'm not the only one. After 1 stone gain and BMI being high i'm not a happy girl.. We're not supposed to go on diets either before the cycle so am struggling to lose the pounds.

Does anyone know whether taking antihistamines may affect DH's   He's got bad hay fever right now, so cant live without them. I'm starting to worry that this will be an issue on the quality. He refused not to take them as he sneezing as soon as he wakes up.

*Mungo * - sorry to hear the news. Im with you on the adoption - we've talked about it alot if this doesnt work. I cant go through another cycle or afford another. Same as you , my pay review came and i had the same - not much better than last year  . Adoption will be a new chapter in the journey and will be a rewarding one for you if you decide to go that route. Sending you lots of  ps am v jealous on the vino ! I so wish i could have one right now.

AFM - just nearing the end of my monitoring cycle. Still have questions on my immunes and hoping to have them answered at the clinic but can never speak to a doctor only a nurse. 

When is everyone starting their protein shakes i assumed this was only needed during the stimms?

Grace x


----------



## Whirl

hi Everyone

Grace, try not to worry about weight, as I said to ruth my bmi was 28.9 at start of tx and it still worked. I just did protein shakes whilst stimming.

10fingers enjoy your week off! For lazy people like me, m&s do salads 2 for £3, including lentil and goats cheese, wholefood salads with nuts and quinoa, and a £3 salad with loads of endeme and soya beans, rainbow salads etc. They are very healthy although not sure about the fat content but taste delicious and good if you don't have time to cook. I do this nigel slater recipe a lot too, makes a good dinner warm or is nice cold for lunch and you could always skip the ham if you are avoiding it. I tend to use the pancetta cubes instead anyway as they are cheaper. http://notecook.com/salads/nigel-slaters-chickpeas-with-harissa-basil-and-ham-2/ 

suzy sorry the bbq was pants but sounds like it was a blessing in disguise! Sorry to hear you are still having issues with dh refusing to stop drinking. Really good news about your scan though, and sorry you have seen so many pregnant woman about but hopefully it is a sign!!

Mungo don't worry about your liver enjoy yourself while you can!! How is the cinema club and polytunnel going?

Sturne its always lovely to hear from you and don't worry about personals. Sorry to hear about dh, its always really difficult when its mf. I was talking to a friend the other week about tx as she may have to have ivf, and dh got really upset again and said he does not feel like a real man. He took menovit which did help with motility, but we never found out about fragmentation as he did not have enough sperm for them to test for that.

ruthie glad i could help. Good luck with the carpet cleaning!

Hi Loops - the frozen smoothies sound great i might give them a try. During the winter I often add frozen berries to my porridge which helps up the fruit intake as well. I did have strawberries in a sponge cake I made on Friday ,maybe that can count too!!!

Thanks lexi. Enjoy your holiday, where are you going? Glad you are starting to feel better and I can totally understand you wanting a break, so don't feel bad. Glad the counselling is helping.

Hi to baby, jade, Charlotte, Ali, Heapy and Ginger.

AFM nothing to report really. Have family coming up at the weekend which will be nice, and we managed to get out into the garden on Sun for the first time in ages which was nice, although I had to direct rather than do any actual work so it took a lot longer!

Whirl x
/links


----------



## loopskig

hi all

*Lexi * so glad to hear that your counselling is making some difference. Mental state is half the battle won! Well done you for playing along with it. its so lovely to hear you  and looking forward to fun iwth your girls.

*Ruth * - how's the DR going? I reckon with carpet cleaning they will do whatever you pay/instruct them. if you don't want your furniture moved I'm sure they will find a way to work round. Peter the groom is my step brother, Dixsie my full bona fide blood sibling is the one who has moved to Orpington and has baby Daniel due beginning of July. I do also have a step sister my age (the boys are the same age too and we were family friends before step siblings - have all known one another since the beginning, its a Jeremy Kyle story for another day) plus one half sister on my dad's side who is 16 and lives in Bournemouth. Wedding was super fun. Plenty of running late but very relaxed so no one was stressy. Joe spent all day chasing his 10yr old cousin round the grounds and all night chasing him round the dancefloor. He managed til 11.30pm before thumb went in and was seriously flagging so we bundled him into the car and he as asleep in less than 60 seconds. Not too ratty the following day. I wore the same dress as for being bridesmaid few months back so not too much to show but i think we took the opp to get some nice shots of the 4 siblings together which doesn't happen very often.

*Sturne * - Just when i thought i was getting to grips with all the repro/fertiilty terminology you have to throw cordeyceps at me! Sounds like a mushroom (yuck!) sorry to hear you ahve been having some tricky news to digest

*mungo*, as you know I'm the queen of skinflintshire and getting out of paying for anything i can. I would never even consider a bought smoothie no matter how innocent or well marketed! have found making my own so cheap and easy. we are emptying the compost bin almost daily though. my little whizzer is well easy to clean down. don't think i'd be so keen with a big one that needed a proper full wash down after. the rule of buy cheap, buy twice applies though as its a bit mickey mouse i had one in 2009 for joey's baby food and it blew up last week. i bought a new one and then returned the original with the 2012 receipt. i hope you all still love me despite my dishonourable ways
http://direct.asda.com/Smart-Price-Hand-Blender/001558583,default,pd.html

*Suzy * - ahhh so you are back to the nutrition measuring so it must be getting seriously closer to your tx!! poor you having all the preggos swarm to you when you need it least. always seems to be when you are feeling a bit wobbly anyway. don't suppose they can help it and fingers crossed one day it will be you unknowingly sending a stranger home in tears just for having a big tummy!
i'm on the verge of bringing a big stick over the channel for Mark 

Talking of massive great but hugmungous tummies... *Whirl*, are you too hot/fed up/tired? eeek nearly done with work now. your last proper milestone til the big day. do make the most of bossing your family about when they come to visit in the next month!! My sis in law very big now. She was chirpy enough to play along at the wedding but mostly sat the dancing out. felt for her with it being hot and a long day.

*10FT * - we had the deeeelish curry about 2 wks back and will be haivng again this week. we love it. i'm going to add some halloumi this time. i am a bit excited about it in a very sad nothing better to do kind of way! Happy hols birthday girl. sounds fab.

Meal plan,
not quite got unpacked and organised as we got back about 6pm yesterday but will sort my dinner schedule shortly. last night i just wasn't int he mood for freezer junk (that has never happened before!!!) so did tomatoey pasta with tuna/olives, green beans. tonight turkey stirfry, Weds jane's curry then my list has run out

AFM, SummerKig has arrived. This is the version of my husband that is bizarrely turned on pretty much permanently when the sun is out. Maybe its because I have shaved my legs and am mostly wearing short cotton dresses. I just wish he'd leave me alone!!

Love to all, esp grace, Ali, charlotte
Loops xx x xx
/links


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Don't weigh for a while see how things go, it just adds to the stress

Loops - Bet your loving all that hubby attention he he! You'll have to turn into a hairy monster to deter him he he

Nothing to report, tired two nights of waking at 4am! I need my sleep, hope tonight will be better, have college first have to stay awake he he. Dr, going fine so far. 

Love to all, bit quiet lately, hope everyone is OK.

Ruth x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Sorry no personals today, but I just thought I'd share some very bad news I've had today.  I can't even believe I'm typing this, but I went to the hospital today to get the results of my thyroid biopsy and unfortunately I have thyroid cancer  

As you can imagine I'm in total shock but completely thankful that IVF and particularly my acupuncturist has led me down this avenue or I would have been sitting here thinking everything was ok just like the consultant who I saw 18 months ago told me (who didn't do a biopsy, just a scan).  So, now I wait to see the surgeon my consultant works with in London to have a thyroidectomy which hopefully will show that it hasn't spread.  Hopefully this will happen in June.  Not that its at the forefront of my mind at the moment, but if I need radioactive iodine treatment then this means I cannot get preggers for 6 months (no danger of that it seems anyway) so my July cycle is cancelled.

So now I pray firstly that I am not pregnant now following our month of BMS and pray harder that I come through the other side of this ok - my consultant says its quite a common cancer and usually curable through surgery but then she did say 2 weeks ago she was 95% sure the biopsy would be clear.  

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news on the long weekend but on balance, I thought you guys would prefer to know and I guess I was looking for a few hugs from my friends  

Lots of love xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - oh my dear god! no         what a total total shock. that was the last thing i thought you were going to tell us. i am deeply shocked and very upset for you. loads of hugs across the seas to you my lovely lady.       wow! thank god you read that book and went to see your doctor. it is fate. i am a firm believer in fate and this just goes to proove it. i can't believe you just typed that either. i will pray and send all my positive thoughts to you. i have just told M and we are i'm afraid talking about you right now. he's just as worried as me as he knows how much i care for you. i can all but be strong and positive for you and you will get through this. i also hope the BMS hasn't lead to a pregnancy. you will come through this.
love you loads.
sorry the news had to come just before your birthday. i have sent you a few things and a card and i hope they bring you a tiny amount of brightness. 
love you lots                      


personals soon ladies, i don't seem to have a lot of time right now.


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - OMG I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say except I'm thinking of you and     for you. This is the second bad news I have heard in one week. My best mates brother has been told he has cancer of the pelvis   
Like Suzy says thank god you went to your doctor.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## suzymc

i'm adding that it's fate when you find out things.... not fate when you get things!!!!!! fate hasn't dealt you the awful cancer but it has dealt you the knowledge that you have it so you can cure it asap...... just imagine if you'd just cycled in May. There was a reason you got put back to July, there was a reason you read that book and there was a reason you went back to the doctors......


----------



## Annawb37

10fingers-I am so, so sorry and shocked my love, I really can't believe your news. I'm sending you massive hugs and love. Stay strong pet and beat this. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- I am totally shocked at your message and send you all my love.  Like Suzy said it seems as if fate has brought you to be able to find out about the cancer and it is nice and early so that you can tackle it head on and get rid of it.  I would also think it means that once it has gone your body should be on good form fertility wise and you will have a great chance of a miracle coming from what will be a scary situation at this early stage.  I have every faith in you Hun and know you have that strong and positive mindset to take you through this health blip.  If there is such a thing, it sounds like not a bad form of cancer to have and your healthy lifestyle will mean your body is in peak condition which will help further. If they thought your biopsy would be clear the thyroid must have looked relatively healthy which is another reassurance too.  In my experience with docs and cancer they don't tend to sugar coat and are very direct.  My thoughts, positivity, love, support and anything else you tell me would help you get through this, is all here for you.  Don't get down, don't give up and never be afraid to reach out to us.  Express every emotion on here and never be afraid to say things because you feel it's not the right thing to say- we are a support network for all situations and this thread has stretched way beyond fertility and from what I have seen and feel we will all be here for you xxxx


----------



## Whirl

10 fingers I am so sorry to hear your news and can't imagine what you are going through at the moment.  I am so glad that you persisted with your GP and the tests and that you have found out now so you can start to be treated.  Thank you so much for posting and letting us all know, it must have been incredibly difficult to write.  Please like Heapy said continue to post and get support however you are feeling.  Thinking of you and dp a lot, lots of love to both of you


----------



## loopskig

oh Jane darling, thank you for being brave enough to share the bad news. I'm so so sorry. Saying a prayer for you xx x


----------



## suzymc

first of all more big hugs and kisses to our 10fingers.... you were my first thought when i woke. i still can't believe it's real

also i wanted to share some news because i was just looking back through the thread and saw trolleydollys earlier post from a few months ago. she's only pregnant. natural BFP!!! wow! so there has been some amazing news. I'm off to message her now. i thought you'd all like to know! i hope i've done the right thing by saying xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10 f&t- like Suzy says, you were first thought this morning. Sending you all my positive healing thoughts and energies every day now lady. Hope you and DP have some nice jubilee weekend plans to emerge yourself in too  

Suzy- did you get my PM? I saw Trolleydollys news on the early scan thread but hadn't noticed it on here so like you didn't know if she openly saying.  I have kept an eye out on those threads but she hasn't posted since.  Great news though and she must be around the ten to twelve week marker.  We need an update from her!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thankyou everyone for all your kind words. Didn't sleep well last night maybe it was the massive portion of chicken and chips I had or maybe as I didn't bother taking the melatonin, but when I did wake up and realised it wasn't a dream I felt a wave of sadness again  am sure once it's sunk in I'll feel better but I just want it out. Great news on trolley x x


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - believe you me you're not going through this alone. i couldn't get to sleep thinking about you either!!!!!! chicken and chips sound amazeballs. enjoy your treats..... you must not stop all your healthy food though. it still feels totally unreal.

*heapy* - have just pm'd you hun. ah well if she's not openly saying then it's perhaps a bit late now i've announced it. woops. but we needed a little light. i hope we hear from her soon.

*ruth* - i'm starting my protein shakes on monday. exactly 2 weeks before i start stimming. when does your stimming start? are you going to be a little ahead of me?

big big hugs to all........ enjoy your jubilee weekend. it'll be odd not being in the uk to celebrate. i wish i was in the uk thought because a certain lady would be getting a visit to give her a big big hug...... 
xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

can't seem to motivate myself today     i just am sat here staring at the laptop!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks suze x 

Just had a call from Dr George he's just found out my news and wanted to send me his best wishes and reassure me he's dealt with 4/5 women in same position as me who've gone on to cycle and had babies. This gives me lots of hope x x what an absolute star he is, wouldn't have got that at my last clinic I'm sure!


----------



## Lexi2011

10fingers, not sure if ur checking emails so wanted to post on here too. Thinking of u loads darl, as everyone has said we are here for you whenever you need x


----------



## Lexi2011

10fingers, not sure if ur checking emails so wanted to post on here too. Thinking of u loads darl, as everyone has said we are here for you whenever you need x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - aw bless him. he's a lovely man   what a lovely thing to do and what a reassurance too..... xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh my god you guys! The most amazing flowers and chocs have just arrived! Thank you so so much I have just stopped crying enough to type (and of course shove a couple of chocs down too)! What amazing people you are x x 

Thanks to each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart - Sarah, Anna, Suzy, Louisa, Ruth, Annie, Shirley, Charl, Jade, Grace, Linda, Lisa, Sharon and Maria x x x x 

Totally gobsmacked x x 

Ps DP bought them up for me kind of sheepishly and said I wish I could say these are from me! Bless him he has been amazing though, lots of cuddles without asking! I've decided that my birthday pressie to myself is going to be to decorate my bedroom so it is all gorgeous and shabby chic-i-fied so I can come and retreat here. Something nice and positive to immerse myself in instead of reading about hormone levels, immune issues and dodgy thyroids x x if you need me I'll be mostly looking at the Laura Ashley sale online or flicking through a house magazine. Love you all x


----------



## suzymc

i was just about to go out in the sun and catch some rays when i thought i'd check the thread
YAY! so so happy they arrived today. we just wanted to let you know how much we all love and care for you and we are all here for you. bless DP. well done on shoving a couple of chocs down whilst crying. that's multi tasking for you...... 
have fun looking at the laura ashley sale & flicking through your mag.... sounds like a fab idea and certainly something to immerse yourself in
love you too xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i had to come back in.... it's boiling out there. after sweating like a pig and blowing my nose like a maniac i decided it really isn't much fun when it's soooooo hot.


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- glad the flowers arrived and hope they reflect how much we think of you and are behind you, for you to lean o when you need us.  Shabby chic project sounds great- I noticed people reconditioning furniture on eBay and selling it on too. Some lovely bits.  Bit of bedroom chintz is always nice in summer too.  Enjoy the Laura Ashley browsing.

X linda


----------



## charlotte80

10F&T - I'm so sorry to hear your news about thyroid cancer. It must have been an awful shock. I'm sure it feels like it can't be happening, I know when DH was diagnosed it was a complete shock and the few days that followed went by in a daze. As a positive pumpkin I know you will have the strength to get through this with the support of your DH. There will be some days were you will hate that this is happening to you, but just remember we are all here for you, come on here whenever you want to rant, moan or need a virtual shoulder to cry on. My thoughts are with you  

Sorry haven't been posting lately, still struggling with our recent BFN which is nothing compared to what 10F&t is going to face. We have our follow up Friday so hoping for some answers.

Love to you all, sorry no more personals I have been reading and thinking of you all x


----------



## Ruthie82

10 Fingers - Sorry I haven't been on, I am so so sorry for your news, thank goodness for all the treatment and tests. I will be thinking of you and praying for your recovery from the op. Big BIG hug, Dr George sounds like a fantastic doctor

Suzy - I don't know when stim, possible this weekend or one after, I have scan on Fri so hope to hear more then. We will be very close that is for sure

Love to everyone. Positive and hugs for all this Jubilee weekend

Ruth  x x


----------



## Grace72

10f &t - I just wanted to say i'm so sorry about the news BUT u will get through this horrible time hon. All I can say is when we found out my DH was diagnosed our world collapsed. It took him 6 months to check his lump out and I thought he had left it way too late.   However the doctors in this field are amazing and he was given the all clear after treatment - like it will be the case for you  .  . We are here for you whenever u need us  . 

Grace xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts

We have been back and forth over weekend so not everything happened in the order I'd planned but here's a bit of a dinner update, some of it post dated as I hadn't shared since about last Weds:

*Jane's curry which i keep thinking cauli is an ingredient til i look it up at the point of cooking so both times I have made it had an extra! this time i also put in halloumi which probably should have been paneer for authenticity but I'm not hugely bothered so long as its edible! Recommend you all try it. We LOVE it.
http://chaucer.ac.uk/maths_technology/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=257:butternut-squash-and-sweet-potato-curry&catid=46:recipes&Itemid=90

*chilli (with beef mince)
*pork with sweet pot chips & asparagus
*salmon, new pots, broc, sweetcorn
*liver casserole
*leftover salmon from Sat with pasta and i can't remember what veg even though it was only yesterday - ah yes broad beans and summat
*mackerel with quinoa salad, cherry toms
*paella, chorizo, chicken, peas
*BNS with goats cheese, peppers, red onion etc.
*stirfry with okra which i have never cooked before - any tips in advance of Thurs welcomed to give me half an idea how to cook it

90% of the veg in meals above is organic and I'm still making smoothies about 3 times a week. just realised though that if i made double portions I don't need to do it daily. Good thing I don't operate heavy machine with a brain like mine!
Thinking of you all esp Jane darling xx

/links


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

10fingers glad you liked the flowers thanks for posting the picture of them on **.  Hope your dp has been out and got you some now??  Really nice of Dr George too.  How are you doing?  Very exciting about the bedroom decoration.  Try looking in a posh town like warwick or stratford and they have loads of the little shops that sell shappy chic-ish bits and bobs in all the posh shops.  

Suzy how are you?  Is it still sunny in France, hope the weather is better than over here!  

Loops well done on the meal plan!  I'm very impressed and your doing so well to keep going.  As far as I know okra is used a lot in indian sauces and curries to thicken the curry.  

Ruth good luck for your scan fri

Charlotte good luck for your follow up appointment, still thinking of you lots  

Great news for Trolleydolley!

Hi to everyone else, Heapy, Mungo, GRace, Baby, Anna, Lexi, Jadey

Love whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*10fingers* - i hope you're doing OK sweetheart and that you had a nice birthday. i am sure celebrating your birthday was the last thing you wanted to do but i hope you celebrated it anyway. your afternoon tea looked amazing. yum yum yum. i hope to hear from you soon xxxxx

*ruth* - this is now the third time i've said this but all the best for your scan tomorrow xx how are you feeling now after your procedure? i know it was awhile ago but i was just wondering. 

*grace* - they tested my oestrogen & LH but not prolactin. what's prolactin? sorry to hear your DH is a pain in the butt too.... men hey!!! ah well mine's getting a secret vitamin supplement in his OJ and that's his tough luck that he doesn't know about it. hahaaaaa!!! (insert evil laugh) it had to be done. he left me with no other option. he is about 80% better than the last 2 cycles though so i have to focus on that. We can't get New world wine in France. It's all french french french.......  you refusing to do stuff sounds like me with my DH. I've started my protein shakes already. I started Monday which is 2 weeks before my stimms start. I just wanted to try the early extra boost method as i've seen quite a few BFPs from ladies who started shakes 2 weeks before... but it's probably not the shakes that did it. it mixes rather well so i don't have a lot mixed in with it and i just down it in one..... just be careful not to burp for a bit. haha! So is there any chance of you starting soon?

*whirl* - i'm good thanks hun. it's quite hot here but not as nice as it should be..... we've had some very hot days recently but the past 2 days have been t-shirt and jeans days instead of summer dress.... boooo..... how's the bump now? i hope little one isn't making you too hot. ooooo those M&S salads sound lurvely. i may try and re-create the goats cheese/lentil one. thx 4 the recipe too. i will have a look at that later  well i hope all the pregnant women is a sign too. they must have all got pregnant the same time as you and Heapy.....  i am sure for most of them it didn't all come easily and i have to remind myself of that. although i don't mind people getting pregnant easily, lol... aw you know what i mean!!!!

*loops* - please bring a stick to beat up M for me. things have got a bit better again since and he's sticking to 3 smallish drinks a night now.... this is much better than the 4-5 BIG drinks he used to have. i have to remind myself of his 'small steps'. it's all so much better than the last 2 trys. M is also SummerMark.... i know what you mean!!! shame we can't be TTC naturally right now!!!! maybe MrK just wants lots of practice ready for your next clomid session  thx 4 your dinner update. i'd try the '10fingers curry' but M hates and i mean hates any type of potato in curries. I guess i could try it one lunch time instead so as not to disappoint too much if he really does still hate it. but as you and J like it so much we should really try it. Also any tips on how you make your sweet potato chips? i can't seem to make mine nice without adding quite a bit of salt & olive oil. half of each chip always seems to cook too much too. i've never tried Okra. I had to avoid recipes with it in as i've never seen it for sale over here. i'm making double portions of most things right now just so the freezer is well stocked for lazy days.

*mungo* - i hope nothing major is wrong and that you reappear soon. i worry about you too much!!! xx

*charlotte* - i hope you get some answers tomorrow at your follow up. thinking of you. let us know how it goes xx

love to everyone else

*AFM* -

i have a couple of 'fertility/IVF' yoga links to share with you. One has good yoga positions for us pre and post transfer and the other says when to do Yoga during an IVF cycle. i will be following this this time

http://childsposefertility.com/blog/2011/07/24/pre-post-transfer-%E2%80%93-gentle-poses-to-open-and-calm/

http://www.andyoga.co.uk/pages/yoga-for-fertility.php

Also don't buy anything from 'Out of this world' from Nottingham. The guy running the website is an absolute idiot.

dinner tonight got a 'very nice thank you' from DH. we had turkey in black bean sauce - I cooked broccoli, yellow pepper, diced turkey (could use chicken, pork or beef), mushrooms, 2 spring onions, 2 cloves garlic, 1 tbsp chopped ginger & then i added 2 tbps tamarin (soy sauce replacement), half a tin black beans & 'juice', 2 tbsp dry sherry, 1 tsp cornflour, bit s&p & we had it with brown rice and quinoa egg fried rice with sweetcorn. twas v nice.

i had a trauma on Monday when i went to pick my drugs up as they told me there is STILL a problem with Puregon (my stimming drug that some of you may remember i struggled to find anywhere last cycle due to factory strikes). It turns out the factory workers are still refusing to work and there's none being made. So they said i had to contact my consultant for an alternative. my consultant has since rung the pharmacy and thus supplied them with 2 boxes of Puregon. She must have a secret stash or something!!!!!! so panic over...... lol. We have to make our stupid 4 hour round trip next Thursday to see the anesthetist. But we got a near to lunch time app so we're making a day of it and going for lunch and then depending on the weather we may go to the beach after  Then stimming starts a week on Monday...... eek!!!!!

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx
/links


----------



## mungoadams

10F&T, I have just read your news                  . I am so sorry hun, must be a total absolute shock. BUT as heapy and lots have said, it sounds as though it has been caught early and that puts you in a very strong position  to kick the bugger's **** and go onto a wonderful BFP with George later in the year/to start 2013 with a bang. I entirely believe in you. You are a wonderful positive pumpkin and will come through this stronger than ever  

so so sorry i havent been on, esp to 10F&T. Much wrong, just hugely busy lots of 13-14 hour days trying to bring work in and manage the projects i've got, trying to support family & friends, deal with a v depressed father in law (he's brain damaged, long story) and consequently depressed dh (well its obvious why he is really depressed).. I am off to vietnam tomorrow to run a training course (sounds exotic, but it is just airport-hotel - meeting - meeting - run workshop - airport, etc) with me spending scary money for expenses on my personal credit card when we may go bust and all the funds to pay for the project have already been spent... but this isnt even remotely important compared to the more important stuff in life. I was planning on full personals on saturday, have to kill time trying to stay awake and beat the jetlag .. thinking of you all lots and especially 10F&T       so sorry once again. just stupid work hours really


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovely ladies

Thank you each and every one of you for your support you are all amazing. Sorry no personals again I hope you'll forgive me for now, I'm exhausted having just got back from Norfolk. Hope to have more time at the weekend as DP on stag do and I think I'll be home alone as don't think I can face visiting or visitors. I feel utterly rotten after nearly a week of eating **** (well you know I don't mean literally) and can't believe it's been a week. The afternoon tea has been the tip of the iceberg I'd be ashamed to post my current food diary and I know it's no good for me so will change it this weekend, promise. 

Still feel a bit numb, hardly cried at all which given I normally cry at the drop of a hat is slightly worrying. Doesn't feel like its happening really. I think AF has just started which is an absolute blessing if it has, guess will know for sure in the morning. I think a pregnancy would finish me off.

Tomorrow I'm getting my hair cut, seeing my counsellor and picking up my orders for bedroom transformation part 1 which should be part 2 as I'm not dealing with the biggest need which is actually to paint the damn thing as no amount of fluffy stuff is going to transform it.

I'm waffling and my eyes are shutting, goodnight my lovely friends x


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - just a quick update. I'm sniffing tomorrow - eek its already started... i have a horrible cold though and blocked nose so here's hoping i can sniff the right dosage . we have been TTC during our monitoring cycle which we were not supposed to do but we didnt know and i'm starting on day 28.  i'll be testing tomorrow anyway and hoping its not too early to test. Spent £9 on an early test pregnancy so hope it does the trick!

10fingers - hope the b'day was a good one and i always found a haircut makes me feel so much better. Which reminds me i need a cut soon as am looking cave girl a bit  

have to say my food diary was shocking over the Jubilee weekend with way too much sugar.. am on the progreens again!

Hello to everyone here!

Grace xx


----------



## Grace72

suzy - my clinic checked my prolactin as its produced from the pituitary gland which also controls your ovulation and cycles. Problem is during high stress the results will be elevated so you need to be nice and calm during needles. Mine was slightly high but i did ovulate after my progesterone showed a result. Prolactin is produced during breast feeding and as a way to stop you getting pregnant again so early. So i would check this as well with your GP.

thanks for the links on yoga


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Yes I feel fine from procedure which is a relief, I took arnica which I do after any procedure now, including ec to help internals with any bruising. Thanks for well wishes today, I will let you know re stim, you never know it may be next week, we will see.

Grace - Good luck with sniff

10 fingers - It will take time, be kind to yourself and remember you are in our our thoughts Hows the hair cut looking? 

Those of you worrying about over eating and sugar intensities, don't worry, we were supporting the Queen with our Cream Teas he he  I had one Wednesday and decided the clotted cream was some of my one pint of full fat milk I am trying to have daily he he A girl can try 

I suspect the nurse will ask for my weight today, I weighed myself this morning and it gives BMI so I am going to try and be confident and say what it is as of this morning, I don't want to be weighed after having had breakfast and lunch! Let you know how that goes he he.

Not much to report, been very busy, have a poorly elderly aunt, (more like a Nan) so been helping her where possible, catching up on housework (although not as much as I would have liked, it can wait), doing college work, lesson plan for it and coursework. 

Will let you know how scan goes.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

Happy scanning Ruth!  

Here we go again Suzy (nearly) and Grace - thinking of you and looking forward to sharing your journey and celebrating some good news soon.

I had some other things to say in reponse to some of you but can't remember what now. Doubt it was very interesting anyway.

I wouldn't worry too much about the Jubilee food diaries. We all deserve a treat. Jane mate that's your silver lining, no fertiility nutrition to consider. No one can blame you for digging into the cake trolley whenever you like, if Ben doesn't get there first xx

AFM, got a text yesterday off my mate's DH saying 'just letting you know that op has all gone well but Karen is obviously very tender and tired. please leave it til later in the week to text/ring so she has some time to recover then I'm sure she'll be very keen to see some friendly faces as she's off work for the next 3 months'. We are really good friends when we see one another but not very good at keeping in touch in between times and haven't had any contact since Easter so i was clearly a bit anxious! She text me herself last night apologising for Ben shocking me with his message as she hadn't had a chance to inform me that she was in for a short notice hysterectomy. poor girl. will take her some lunch and a hello magazine next week (that's my rare treat that I am only allowed when sick or going on holiday)

Love to all,
Loops xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Loops that does sound like a shock for you, glad you will be able to see her next week.

Scan went well, 5 follies on left and 13 on right, start stim tonight (sorry Suzy). Next scan Fri, never been a week before scan before but they must be happy with that. 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## charlotte80

Hello pumpkins

10f&t - how are you feeling? I feel bad that I didn't come on to wish you happy birthday so here is a belated  . I too have been eating plenty of rubbish lately and it's not going to get better this weekend, it's my birthday Sunday and DH is taking me for a spa break in Devon tomorrow. Did you have a good birthday?

Ruthie - well done on starting stimms

Suzy - how are you, not long before you start either.

Grace - hope the sniffing goes well!

You ladies put me to shame with all your healthy eating! My healthy eating took a nose dive after BFN so has the exercise. I'm doing race for life in a couple of weeks and not sure how I'll make it round!

Mungo- You have been busy lately, hoping you are getting some me time too. I hope all works out with your job. 

Hello loops, whirl, Lexi, jadey,  Heapy and anyone I've missed.

AFM - had follow up today we are going to go for FET hopefully end of summer hols. I'm a bit confused by the whole cycle though as will be having medicated cycle. Consultant said this was my best cycle in terms of how I responded to the drugs and the number of eggs. The two frozen are good quality (graded BB and BC with AA being best) better than the two we had put back but on day 3 they weren't sure any would make it to day 5. They will also give me low dose steroids and clexane. So all in all I think it went ok but not liking the 'I was unlucky speech' as there is no other evidence to why it failed.

That's all for now, on phone and can't bear to type anymore!

Thanks for always thinking of me ladies xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl- hope you are doing well lady! Not long now

Suzy- glad they sorted the drugs for you.  Looking forward to you getting stuck into this cycle.  Did Trolleydolly come back to you and is everything still ok for her? I keep an eye out on the nov/ dec due board but haven't seen anything from her for a while.

Mungo- your work sounds hyper manic. Also looks like you have a lot on your plate supporting others through some difficult times too. Don't forget to take some time for you too or you will be running on empty.  Hope that you help your FIL to reach a better place soon.  

10f&t-  no stressing over an afternoon tea - we all need a treat here and there.  Don't put yourself under pressure about how you think you should feel - its a lot to process and you will work through each stage as your body and mind need to.  Hope the counsellor was beneficial.  How was the haircut- did you trim or do an overhaul?  So what have you decided on for the room make over?

Grace- urgh the sniffing, I hated it and it made me feel so rough and used to rip my throat out.  Hope it's going ok?

Ruthie - good to see you have had a productive down reg and are now ready to stimm.  So exciting!

Charlotte- hope you are having a good spa break?  FET sounds good.  If I remember rightly this little bubs who will shortly make his appearence started out as a 4 BB

Hope all other pumpkins are well and are recovering from the jubilee week - I was pooped!

AFM- last day at work yesterday and am so glad to step away from the stress and sales targets.  Celebrated with mum, bro and the teen brats at chiquitos and then prometheous - have a huge Michael Fassbender crush that has now got a little worse.  Now I can spend a lot more time on here with you lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

heapy oo congrats on being on maternity leave at last. so what did you think of prometheus other than fassbender? i am a big alien fan, thought it was pretty good, tho think ending was a bit too tidy. yeah i did take 40 mins to get my toenails painted today (for a fiver  not a proper pedicure but cheap and they look nice!)

suzy yikes scary re puregon but hurray for your consultant coming to the rescue. how was your appt on thurs?

10\\F&T you are in shock sweetheart. eat what the hell you want for now. the tears will come over time.  how was the hair cut & counselling? if you want someone to decorate your bedroom hun happy to come round with my paintpod! you can just make tea and tell me where i am missing a bit haha. after i get back from asia i am on 40% pay so have some free time. but getting a few nice bits will i am sure make your bedroom look lovely. is your dp still got to be away so much for june? are you back at work next week? thinking of you both lots.

grace hope sniffing going well? thanks for all the positivity hun 

ruth hope your aunt is ok and your enjoying college? wow congrats on the scan and starting stimms! woohoo! thanks fir your thoughts hun.

loops oo blimey that must have been a bit of a shock  your poor m8. good to hear she is recovering. wow those meals sound v impressive!

charlotte wow that is v exciting news! sounds like you are in a great position hun. v good grades!

whirl how are you doing? you must be off soon too? how exciting! has your anemia got any better?

lexi are you enjoying your hols?


afm well i am in ho chi minh, flew overnight and landed this morning. had a big row with dh on thurs night at 10pm after he unplugged my laptop in the middle of a back up, corrupting my external hardrive & meaning i had to stay uptill midnight trying to sort it out; before getting up at 5am yesterday for my flight.. grr. made up in the end, as it was an accident, just not what i needed. had to rush into london on way to heathrow as the embassy took aaagggess for my 'express' visa! so had bugger all sleep this week & now jet lagged.. but staying strong & refusing to let myself sleep now till 8.30pm at the earliest, to beat the jetlag. then i have to do the same thing when i fly home. doh! havent managed to see any of the city (have been here before) as its pretty much been a monsoon today - VERY heavy rain & winds. impossible to go outside unless in a cab (and therefore stuck in very heavy traffic). done a bit of work, got my toenails done, ironed all my clothes lol, sent some emails & done some research for cinema club.. looking forward to chilling with my book now. not sure if i will have time to post after tomorrow until next thursday... 

thinking of you all lots esp 10F&T lots and lots of   and   

everyone else too you all seem in very important stages now so sending everyone a       love mungo xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo-  I too am a massive Alien fan and they will be hard to beat.  I did like Prometheus though I felt it went a bit too fast and I think it could have been two films and some extra background elements should have been added.  Just seemed to skip into it a bit too quickly so lost some of the atmospherics of what made alien so scary.  Still really enjoyed it though and can see the different possibilities it can lead onto for more episodes.  Bit of toenail pampering sounds good.  Nightmare about the laptop - why do these things always happen just as you need to go to bed.  Poor you with the jet lag- it destroys me on long haul.  Good luck with the no sleep endurance test.  What are you reading? X


----------



## suzymc

helllloooooo

*mungo* - sorry to hear you've still been working so hard  fingers crossed you get to go the market tomorrow. sorry to hear your FIL is not doing well. i thought things were looking better with him being able to visit your MIL easier?  big hugs for both you and DH. i've got gonal f. turns out DH didn't understand right and the puregon has been swoped for gonal f. was that what you had ? everyone has informed me it's the same drug just with a different name. it all looks the same anyway. thursday app is this coming week hun. it's all just routine and silly. the day out in la rochelle, not having to do ivf stuff, will be the highlight. oh no.... sorry to hear about DH unplugging your laptop. he obv isn't quite on planet earth right now. jet lug sucks big time  here's some virtual hugs to keep you sane    liking the sound of your paintpad. do you recommend? i'm a bit anal when it comes to painting and sometimes can be found painting big rooms with just a brush. i like the coverage a brush gives you. i hate rollers. it's the arty farty in me. do they waste a lot of paint? is the coverage any good? DH got a paint gun thing once... i nearly killed him. it was a bit like the father ted moment with the tea machine.... did you see that? so funny.

*10fingers* - i am sure you are numb. it is all a shock and i am sure something that is hard to take in. has your AF arrived? how was the hairdresses and counsellor? as you have such fab interiors taste i am sure i'm going to be very jealous of what you are getting in to transform your bedroom... any ** pics to come? i love painting.... i love doing interiors too but i just love to paint a room. i do it with a brush sometimes just to make it all last that bit longer. haha! 

*grace* - oh my goodness. eek! that seemed like a sudden announcement. so me you and ruthie are all going to be about a week apart i guess? woops on the TTC, we may be slightly guilty of that too & i'm on oestrogen now. woops! sure there's been no success anyways. (for me)

*ruth* - i am afraid clueless and have no idea what things you say you took after your procedure. lol. soooooooo jealous of your cream teas. i'm salivating right now thinking about them. i think i can forgive you for starting your stimming already. lol. good news on follies  funny how your left side has less as mine always does & i'm left handed. my wii always says my right side is stronger too.....odd! anyway if they're happy then you can only be happy too. i still have a few scans booked in even though my EC is set in stone. i think that's to line her pockets.

*loops* - yikes! that text sounds like it was a bit of a worry. poor luv having to have a hysterectomy. if i had a pound for everytime a doc had mentioned that word to me in the past 12 years i'd be very rich. hope you're well and healthy 

*charl* - hey you.... i'm doing good thanks. feeling nice and healthy and in good shape. stimming starts a week on monday. ec booked for 14 days later which i feel is 1-2 days too many but there's nothing i can do about that! so sorry to hear follow up didn't answer your questions and left you so confused. but great news on the quality of your frozen embryos. that's really positive news.

*heapy* - yipppeeeee to your last day at work  woop woop. seems you and whirl are stopping almost the same time as each other. i got given gonal f in the end. there is to be no more puregon for sometime. DH had presumed from the pharmacy that they'd found some but they assure me the gonal f is the same. No, i've not heard from trolleydolly yet  fingers crossed we hear from her soon with good news.

*AFM* - Dh and i now officially feel french. we FINALLY got our health card on friday. these are like a major major thing in france and an essential thing in life. especially as right now we have to pay for all our apps etc and then get 80% of the money back a few weeks later... what a celebration that was. we first applied for it FOUR years ago and have been paying tax/social security over here for 6 years now. All our retired friends got theirs within a week of applying! it's all because we're tax payers that it falls into a bit of a bottomless filling pit!!!! bureaucracy and all that. we have been up at the other house today working on the bathroom. well DH has been working and i've been standing around a lot giving advice. i picked up a few broken bits/rubble and pulled a few dead nettles and that was about it for me. no overdoing it this time..... he also took down the ceiling in what will be our second project which is the bedroom next to the bathroom and found 3 strange rather large animal skeletons.... yuk!!! tomorrow i'm doing a bit of gardening at home, but again with out over doing it! 

much love 2 all. have a good weekend
Suzy xxxxxxx
p.s. anyone else sick of the footie already? 2 matches a night. they got to be kidding right?? worse thing is the final is the day before EC. i was hoping DH would give alcohol a miss for a few days before hand but no alcohol during the final..... hmmmm. i may struggle with that one, i'll have to cry a lot. haha!


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - thanks for the sniff wishes honeys   . Still shaking off this cold and runny nose so trying to keep the dosage in.  

Mungo - wow i'm exhausted reading your schedule. And the laptop disaster - ouch! Hope you're on berocca  

Suzy - yeh you're flying the french flag now   & yeh we are all  cycling together . I thought i would be cycling later hence us TTC but ARGC have a different protocol so they have me sniffing 7 days before AF.  Took me by surprise too . But my pregnancy test  was negative although will keep trying next week in case i'm pregnant eek and i heard the spray doesnt do too much harm for a short while.    I'm on the protein shakes now - oh boy i really do hate them. 

I also am a football widow - 2 games a day for 2 weeks - nooooooooo   . Worse still DH has the laptop for the grand prix and footie on TV - seriously !

So here's a question for the pumpkins - DH is suffering from hayfever and he's taking antihistamines - our last cycles were in the winter so apart from fighting his beer and vitamin taking i didnt worry about hayfever drugs . I read it could affect his count - is this true ?? Am i reading the internet too much   

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - aw bless you and your cold. maybe have a mint beforehand to clear the passages momentarily or something spicy? ah! so it's ARGC and a dif protocol to blame for your TTC. well fingers crossed each way! i'm ok with the protein shakes. are you having whey to go vanilla? i just drink it all down in one go with a little semi skimmed milk & milk shake syrup or some crushed mix frozen berries with a little water, it's just after that it can taste quite nasty so i try not to burp, lol lol. i think i'm getting used to them, i'm certainly fine with the pro greens now. As for antihistamines. I googled it too and didn't find anything negative regarding them and sperm. but all i can say is i have hayfever too and i'm just suffering with the hayfever and not taking anything for it. has he tried suffering, lol? you can get a wax type substance that you dot under your nose that he perhaps could try. that stops the pollen etc getting in. sorry it's another thing for you to fight. ontop of the beer & vitamins..... Give him lots of OJ to drink. i put M's vitamin in his OJ...... sneaky but he gave me no other choice. he's also swopped his nightly drink of pastis and lemonade for vodka and OJ. ok not ideal but better and he still has his 'vitamin' OJ with his lunch, he's also cut down loads how much he puts in his glass and how many he has a night    xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing ok? 

Sounds like we have some ladies gearing up for tx so wishing you all the luck in the world for it. 

I got back from hols on weds and feel so much better after a well needed break and my last tx seems like a dim and distant memory   we have decided to go the the Argc for our next tx but not sure when as want to ensure I am completely ready for it. We've had our initial consultation so will do our monitoring cycle in the next cpl of months. 

Mungo, I am so sorry you are having such a tough time with work. It will come good honey, you are doing so much to support your company. You sound like you've got so much going on so really hope things turn a corner for you soon xxx

10fingers, I will email you sweetie but think of you every day. Hope you have found some nice things for your bedroom   

Suzy/grace I am also sick of the football, I can tolerate it most of the time but on a sat night it's not on! I have been told its only for 3 weeks so will just make sure I subject dh to loads of trashy soaps for 3 weeks afterwards! Glad you both will be cycling together, it will be nice to have someone with you each step of the way. Grace you will have to keep me posted about how things work at the Argc. 

Heapy, glad you have finished work now. How many weeks til baby arrives now?

Whirl, how are you doing? 

A big hello to everyone else........love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies,

Football- well I have used it to my full advantage.  Nice night out Friday to get away from it and will be continuing with looking at what I can do to treat myself when it is on. Hate all sport and feel I have already been subjected to an autumn of bloody football, followed by flipping golf etc......

Suzy- you are now officially French!  Lucky thing.  I have only been a few times but fell in love with it when I did I my two week French exchange.  Cried when I had to go home and did my French exchange Sylvie ever get a shock when we switched from her Mum' s aMazing cuisine to my Mum's fish fingers, burger or egg and chips- hahahahaha.  Well we are originally from Blackburn and that was what you ate in those days.  I too am a paintbrushes- rollers are too messy.  Drives DP crazy!  The hospital have made me finish at 32 weeks after my previous early delivery and them wanting me to take things easy.  Everyone seems to think it will be an early arrival which I don't mind but I would prefer not to have special care bub again as it made first three weeks unsettled, so I agreed and finished.  Whirl should deffo be a mummy before me though as she is a fair few weeks ahead of me. Glad to hear you are resting the bod and taking it easy before tx.  What were the animal skeletons do you think?  Had someone buried them indoors?  Your DP does soundalike he is trying with the alcohol- now time for you to pull the teenager trick and remove half the vodka and water it down- I swear that there were times when I was 15 that my dad was drinking a nice water and coke with a dash of Bacardi and he never knew a thing plus I was saving his health I reasoned.

Grace- my DP also uses the laptop while watching the football to play his beloved football manager.  Luckily I have my iPad so escape with that.  Prior to tx last year my DP switched from histamines daily and we bought one of the infrared nose probe allergy gadgets from lloyds chemist so he could phase out his daily dosage.  It worked for us and he uses that most the time and only has the odd tablet on bad days.

Lexi- holiday sounds like it was very much needed.  Look forward to seeing how things go when you feel ready for next tx with ARGC. I have between 6-7 weeks before c section.  Would love to try and match the date with DP's grandads birthday as he would love it and in the last year he has had tx and is in full remission from pancreatic cancer, lost his eldest son ( my DPs Dad) to a very long battle with bowel cancer and has his other son on tx beating his kidney cancer so it would be nice to give him a link with his 2nd great grandson if the hospital will let us.  No harm in me asking and it would mean I was 38 and a bit weeks so bubs would be healthy enough.

AFM- feeling a cream cake binge urge this morning so may have to head out as soon as shops open in search of goodies. Big birthdays month too so need to head out and do some shopping.  My girls turn 16 in 4 days and finish their exams next Monday so need to get stuff for that too.  They have The Wanted concert tickets for them and some friends as their chosen pressie. Got two busy months ahead of birthdays and wedding anniversaries so that should keep me busy and stop me becoming a reclusive hermit


----------



## suzymc

*lexi * - ARGC it is then   i know i keep repeating myself but i'm so so jel of your hols. ours is long overdue now. i'll tolerate the england matches but that really is it!!! yes 3 weeks of trashy soaps seems like a good plan. DH currently has a film with Jason Priestly in on the box and i commented that i was surprised we were watching it as he knows how bad my crush is, he said he was making up for all the footie   hehe! i got all my interior mags out last night during the footie and you know what he only fell asleep half way through!!  

*heapy* - i pretty much hate all sport too. swimming is about the only sport i like but more participation than to watch.  hehe! i enjoyed reading your french exchange story. the french tend to eat more of that kind of stuff now. they are defo more into their burgers/fish fingers/egg and chips of late. you can get egg & chips in a restaurant near us. nice to hear you're a paintbrush lady too. i think maybe last time you were early cuz you had twins? perhaps? how exciting your girls are 16 this week. eek  i hope they have a good b'day. We're not sure what the skeletons were. they were sort of in the eaves so almost like they'd been brought in by a large animal to eat. one looked a bit like a rabbit and another like a large chicken (intact but for the head). yuk! we do have a large owl on site but i think they don't eat anything that big. i do try the 'less' vodka technique but he can tell by the taste that there's less in and either winges loads and does my head in or goes to the kitchen to add more! that said i do get away with it with the pastis a bit more but then he can tell if the colour isn't right!!!! MEN!!! did you sort out the cream cake binge? we just have veggie lasagne for lunch so i am V V JEALOUS....

10fingers - i hope you're having a nice weekend hun. thinking of you loads xxxxxx

hugs and kisses to all


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Only on my phone so a quickie and I promise proper personals tomorrow. Thanks to all again for your thoughts x

I'm still in bed eating kettle chips (I had breakfast about 2 hours ago). Very tired today so plan to stay in bed. Had a Chinese and a nandos yesterday. Friday I had kfc. Thursday BBQ ribs and chips and earlier a huge brunch by the sea. Days prior to that involved takeaway Chinese, Indian and Italian. Pretty balanced in terms of establishments though don't you think?   think this needs to stop soon (maybe after this giant bag of kettles first). 

Bedroom makeover is underway - lying in my crisp white bedding but having curtain dilemmas as they are goldy cream and not sure they go and need to make a paint decision soon but it's all a bit much effort I think I've busied myself to exhaustion. 

Off for a snooze x x


----------



## loopskig

V impressive and varied nutrition plan Fingers! And culturally balanced too. Everyone's a winner xx

Love to all, esp tx planners and our Ruth in the game already. How are you feeling darling. Not too long now til scan I suppose. Didn't seem like you were DR for long. I can never get my head round why one person is 5d and another 3.5wks!

Not much to report here - which is normally a good thing!
Loops xx x x xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi again beauts,
Is this OUR Hope? I think so but not 100% http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284947.0

I was doing a bit of looking up to update our HoF on p2. If its true and Trolley too I'd be so pleased to have some more lovely flashing s on our board. Has anyone heard further from Trolley? I think I saw mention that she was also due to get wed abroad so excusably hectic with baby news too. Wherever you are an whatever you are doing girls, there's always lots of love for you from the Pumpkins!!

Much love, Loops xx



loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> Prize Pumpkin Grower Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  due July 2012 Due 14/7
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  due July 2012
> Simonechantelle () x2 ICSI  due July 2012
> Pet Collector Heapy () Dodgy tubes  due Aug 2012 C Section 3rd wk July
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolley (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF  due Jan 2013
> 
> Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#2 June 2012  Stim Scan 15/6
> McD Challenger Grace () Bit of both ICSI#2 June 2012  Sniffing 8/6
> Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids IVF#3 June/July 2012  Stims 18/6
> 
> Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes FET 2012
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo FET Aug 2012
> Chicken Chaser Sturne (Berks) Male Factor? ICSI#4 Sept 2012 Serum
> Maggie's Mum Lexi (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#3 ARGC
> Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! IVF #3 Autumn 2012
> Jackie Stallone-a-like  Baby (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 July 2012? Athens
> 
> Holistic Hippy 10F&T (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF Thyroidectomy June 2012 / IVF#2 2013 ZW
> Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Miracle  / Sneaky Clomid July UTD 14/7
> Gutter Girl Mungo (Kettering) PCOS IVF#5 / Adoption?
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper A break / IVF#3? / Adoption?
> Buttley (Notts)


----------



## suzymc

oh my goodness.. i'm in shock. things really aren't that bad afterall.... well they kinda are but wow! 2 secret pumpkin BFP's. amazing news. last i'd heard from hope was they were thinking of looking at adoption. and now look  amazing. i must send her a message. she was a low responder and had given up all hope. sad she's not been able to come on here to share. hope if you're reading we'd love to hear from you and hear how you're doing and you can then share all your news


as for me - i'm up **** creek with out a friggin paddle. i am sooooooooooooo annoyed at my body. I had been praying my AF wouldn't make an early appearance. it's just appeared TODAY - 5 bl**dy days early. oh shoot. so now i won't start stimming until 7 or it may even be 8 days after my AF starts. i feel like this whole cycle is going to be doomed now. i should be starting tomorrow but now everythings set in stone because of her taking the time off to do my transfers. i could cry. doomed. i feel doomed. DH is just sitting here looking at me mad, ranting that i want to cancel it all. i have never heard of anyone starting stimming 7 days after AF on SP        
MERDE!!!!!!! agh!!!!!!
sorry for the rant ladies. i just can't believe it's arrived already.


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Anica is for bruises its a homeopathic remedy, you can have a cream for external bruises or 'pills' for internal. That is funny about the left and right sides, it surprised me that right had more as my right side has the cyst. So will early AF (  AF BTW) mean that stims starts next Sat/Sun?

Grace - I have asked hubby to try not to take them, he is taking a nasal spray some days (S**T he probably shouldn't be should he?) and drops for his itchy red eyes (is that OK?) Oh f**K oh well sperm used for EC will be 2-3 months ago, what will be will be. Suzy is right and I had thought the same, although it did make me laugh he he

Heapy - lots on birthday wise, what cream cake did you go for?

10 fingers - Your meals are balanced what more could anyone ask for   he he

Loops- Hello Hun, thanks for thoughts, I think that is our Hope, another positive Thanks for a hof update How are you? Still enjoying the job? I was dr 2 weeks this time, have been longer before.

Suzy - Loving your expression lately re men and hayfever tablets and up the creek comment   you make me laugh out loud

I am doing OK, stim pen has changed style and had a bit of issue yesterday which led to pain and bleeding but onwards and upwards! Bit cautious that I am patient who is "stimming unmonitored" I.e. no scan/blood test/app until day 8. Last time they scanned and gave blood test every other day. I think its because of previous doses they don't link me with over stimulating. I am on gonal f 300 this time, but they must no what they are doing. Back to work Tues, it has been good having time off when headaches peaked.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

me i'm going totally loopy   

ruth - no it doesn't mean stims will start early. it should mean that but because everything has been organised and booked off for her to be able to do my transfer(s) then that means i have to wait to start my stimming. SP is supposed to follow a natural cycle. 3 week old eggs will hardly be a natural cycle. i'm worried enough that my stimming will last for 14 days when previous cycles have been 12 & 13. AF seems to have gone back to sleep for now though so fingers crossed it won't rear it's ugly head until at least tomorrow. you're on 300 gonal F ? i'm only on 175ml. I wonder if that means my dosage needs upping? i was on 175ml puregon and now of course i'm not on puregon, you've got me fretting about my levels now. i think i'm going into crisis mode. it is a little odd you're on a much higher dose than me yet you don't have a scan or bloods till friday. BUT your clinic must surely know what they're doing, we have to always try and remind ourselves that they're the experienced ones. what issue did you have with your pen as i'm sure my pen will be the same as yours. any advice?

afm - so bleeding stopped as soon as it started so i certainly can't count yesterday as AF day #1. i even got myself all worked up and wasted a stupid POAS   this morning just incase it was an old implantation bleed. aaarrrghhhhhhh, why do i do this to myself? i think we only had sex about 3 times last month so i'm hardly going to be pregnant!!!!! so now i just have to pray my AF doesn't start properly until at least tomorrow and then i may be able to breathe again. i feel like i'm having a breakdown

i think i've written this cycle off before it even starts. i've not heard of anyone starting stims 5-6 days after AF nor has anyone had a 14 day stimming cycle. 
ugh!
i feel like going back to bed

much love me xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

the witch is now here   poo...... ringing clinic in 15 mins... i'm almost hoping they tell me to start today and now a week today. sod her doing the transfer. i'd rather have 2 week old eggs!!


----------



## suzymc

AND BREATHE
ok, we finally got to speak to clinic. i'm starting stimming tomorrow night. yikes. i am so relieved i could cry. i am happier not following a set plan. now there's less chance of her stimming me for 14 days AND of course i start stimming when you're supposed to start on SP. We already have an app booked at La Rochelle Thursday and then i have to be there Friday for my first scan so i guess we'll be staying over on thursday night now. more expense, but i guess with our health card now in place we'll have less expenditures with only having to pay 20% for most things. shame it's pants weather on thursday
anyway *ruth* that makes us official cycle buddies hun  that only makes you a few days ahead of me now. eek!

i was so worried everything had been set in stone. quite frankly i don't care now if she can't do my transfer.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- yeah I thought the early delivery thing was twins but she insists that no, it could be me and that ivf can also mean early starts.  Then she pointed at her face and said 'this is my unhappy face'.  So I am doing as I am told.  To be honest I am glad to be home as since the weekend it feels as if someone has driven a large vehicle over my pelvis.  I can't believe DH can sense vodka levels - he is toooo good but I guess it shows he is not too seasoned a drinker as his taste buds are way too good!  Can't believe AF has done an early arrival for you. I know it is easy to say don't panic but the clinic will have a back up for this as what woman ever follows a clockwork pattern.  I was on LP but they had me DR for 24 days, stimm for 14 days - everyone seemed to overtake me and I was so worried, like you say, about conditions of eggs and then womb lining etc.  maybe though a 14 day stimm will give you a nice egg maturity like mine did?  Especially as I believe you are better hormonal levels than me- my whole cycle consisted of being told by professionals not to get my hopes up as it was first time, I have a lot against me etc.  I just spent most days doing the hypno cd and talking to my body to tell it I believe in it and to remove the crapload of brain baggage that I was carrying from negative aspects of past baby experiences- single mum left to cope, struggling on benefits at 20, demanding babies, trust another man to stick around etc.  please don't write this cycle off as failing- out of the biggest challenges come miracles and each BFP that appears on this board is just that. You can do this- whichever way the clinic advises.  Human biology can never be predictable and they are experienced in that part  

10f&t-  I was a bit sad to see no mention of a Mc D's breakfast. I definitely have food envy of your menu- damn acid reflux has put paid to most take away at the mo.  you focus on happy mind for now and the body can catch up when it needs to.  I am not great with interior decks and always seem to fall back into my tribal/ hippy decor which my DP hates.  Have a fair bit of it stored away but once he is broken by sleep deprivation I think it will be time for it all to come back out as he hasn't offered any better designs!  

Loops - Yeay another BFP in hall of fame.  Can't wait until we have all of those either flashing or stating that people have found their perfect child through adoption.  you can add my location as Swindon too if you like

Ruthie- I went for a lovely strawberry and white choc sponge and had a whole third of it but then regretted it as I had to do a few shots of gaviscon- serves me right!  I wasn't scanned/ bloods until day 8 of stimms either and then they did one two days after and then another three days after.  I was on large dose until final stimm day when it was halved.  Had to use the glass bottles for that dosage and sliced my finger open and was told off at the clinic by EC nurse because I had made a right mess of it and just plastered it- got a nice scar now to remind me for life

Can't wait for Trolley & Hope to feel their pregnancies are established enough for them to feel comfortable in posting again.  I have to admit I did the same things with the due dates boards and didn't post until I was confident because of my past m/c - if you are reading still ladies I am so excited for you and look forward to hearing updates.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- saw your update and all I can say is......  Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaay all is looking good and you are on track anyway.  Soooooo excited that you ladies are all cycle buddies again - this is all your times, I feel it, naked rain dances coming on all around- well dancingish with my mutated body, dodgy hips etc.


----------



## loopskig

Flippin heck Suze! That was a bit of a dramatic 24hrs for you poppet. Sorry we weren't all on to support you - but if you will have a trauma that is fixed as soon as it presents itself!! Good girl for getting it all sorted. Must've been so stressy for you. Like you say babe if this woman can do the transfer great but if not you will still be just fine. THIS CYCLE IS NOT OVER BEFORE ITS STARTED. Buck 'em up missy! What are you? A positive pumpkin that's what!!                  

Ruthie, that goes for you too darling. I know what you are saying that the unmonitored element gives you a bit of a wobble but that is the docs call, let them worry about it. You have the really important task of getting yourself as mentally prepared as possible for this to work work work work work        

I am only a couple of days into the   window and could already do without. This had all better be worth it  

Bye for now beauts xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

*finally* a catch-up

Suze - aw hun, so sorry your body is giving you the runaround.  Now I've deleted what I wrote as I just read your update! Yay, great news! Now you really really must put all negative thoughts out of your mind and banish them for good and think only positive thoughts from now on - ok?  Promise?!  In terms of gonal f, that's what I was on last time I think I was on 450 but you must remember, that is because I am a poor responder so your levels sound about right as you are not a poor responder x My AF did arrive thankfully yes (it was a much better one if that makes sense which I put down to the acupuncture - a clear start rather than the normal old blood so I think that is good). x  Great news on the health card! Finally! Poo news on the skeletons - yuck!

Mungo thanks for your lovely message and PM which I will respond to now I have my laptop out.  You sound like you are working way too hard bless you - I really hope the universe starts throwing some good stuff your way soon my love x x I hope the trip is successful.  I'm not jealous of the work, but jealous of the location - before I met DP when I lived in London I trained to be a teacher of English as a foreign language in the evenings and I wanted to go and teach in Vietnam and read lots of books on the place and it looks so beautiful.  I'd really like to go one day and borneo too as I'd like to go an orangutan sanctury. x  Thank you for your very kind decorating offer, bless you.  My parents are itching to come to see me (that's another story for later) and they are coming to help decorate on Weds x  DP is supposed to be away a lot in June as he was trying to get all the travel out of the way for July! So, he is meant to be going to the US on Saturday until Friday and then Australia at the end of June but obviously its all dependent on my dates for my op.  Sorry to hear about your laptop drama what a nightmare! I hope you've managed to relax a little and catch up on some sleep x

Grace - hope the sniffing is going ok - I like Suzy's idea of sucking a mint first to help clear out the passages first! x

Ruthie - hope your aunt is ok and hope you are looking after yourself.  You are always so kind and advise us to nurture ourselves so I hope you are finding some time to nurture yourself too x  That's a great number of follies you've got there! x

Loops - sorry to hear your friend's news that must have been a shock.  Sending you and her   I had a takeaway curry last night so I think this means that the round the world eating cycle is starting again! I really need to go and get some healthy food soon x  Yes that is our Hope - how amazing, that's great news I hope she pops in to say hello maybe she doesn't know where we are now?  Did you hear back from trolley? x

Charl - did you enjoy Devon and your birthday yesterday?  Hope so hun, despite the weather!  We nearly went to Devon but couldn't face the 5 hour drive for 2 nights so popped to Norfolk instead!  Great news on your end of summer FET, sounds very positive x

Heapy - haircut, counsellor and home makeover all successful (see later) - my hair is now red again and I have a bit of an asymetric thing going on - think Frankie out of the Saturdays albeit it is not as long or as nice as hers, it is a lot better than the 3 tone mop I had last week!  Ah so glad you've finished work now, time to relax and put your feet up as much as you can but I imagine thats quite hard with your girls! But make sure you try x  Oh Heapy I neglected to mention my Mc D brekkie! tee hee - that did happen one day last week, I think it was my hangover food after my birthday so there you go!  Sorry to hear about the acid reflux but not long now hun then you can eat what you damn well like! x

Lexi - glad you had a fab hol my lovely, you deserve it.  Glad you made a decision too hun - I think that is a good decision as they will monitor you very closely x

AFM - where to start...
I feel a bit up and down, which I suppose is to be expected.  Spoke to my boss on Friday who basically gave me nod to say take whatever time I need off - apparently he and my Director had discussed it and didn't expect me back until post op and are planning accordingly.  I felt such a relief as I was getting a little stressy at the thought of work.  Part of my thinks there is nothing wrong with me really, but then part of my thinks well of course there is....emotionally I don't think I'm up to it and am going to take the time to relax and take my mind off things rather than do that through working.  So I have signed myself off this week and I'm going to the Dr tomorrow to get signed off officially.  This sort of thing puts work into perspective and I think whilst I've been enjoying my job, I already feel like this is a sign that something has got to change.  If I had a baby it would have to change, so the realisation has just come early.  I've been thinking that 2 days at home is my 'balance' but 3 days driving a 140 mile round trip each day and working 10 hour days not counting travelling is not really a balance is it.  So, this is a sign to wake up and smell the coffee (which I'm smelling a lot of as am back on the coffee yum).  So I'm already thinking once this is over, things will need to change.  I am considering asking to work from home at least 3 days a week and already feeling I want to reduce my hours but money wise I can't really afford to do it but something has got to give.  

I've been reflecting a lot and as I say, I think this is all a sign for me to evaluate my life.  The whole fertility and cancer thing has happened for a reason and I don't believe the reason is to get over this hurdle and then pick everything up where I left off.  Surely I must use this knowledge and experience to help other people?  You all know I am officially a holistic hippy and I now think my purpose in life is to use my experience.  I surround myself with all this stuff but only receive it rather than give it.  So, I'm thinking I'd like to train to offer complemetary therapies, to help people like me.  We all know fertility is (unfortunately) a booming business if you like and we all know that we want the support of women just like us so I feel I must use these experiences to help others.  I'm interested in reflexology, nutrition and maybe indian head massage and I think I'd be good at it.  I'm thinking maybe if I did 4 days a week at work, I could start small and build it up as a sideline.  If I didn't have debt I think I'd probably quit my job right now!  Anyway I'm rambling but I feel like this is a bit of an epiphany moment!  What do you think ladies?

Hair cut went well - I'm now red and short one side, & getting longer on the other - think Frankie from the Saturdays but not as nice or long (yet)

Counselling went very well.  it was supposed to be my last session but here we go again as I think I need it more than ever now.  More expense but I'm hoping she'll let me continue to see her at a discount rate.  I've frozen my gym membership again so that money will help a little and now I'm saving about a tenner a week by not going to acupuncture.  She made me realise I'm pushing everyone away and going into my little shell.  So, I've asked my parents to come on Weds (they've understandably been wanting to see me since the news but I couldn't face it) but now I realise I must let them help me.  So they are coming to help me paint even though I don't have paint yet.  I also met one of my london friends in MK who insisted she was coming up whether I wanted to see her or not.  She treated me to a pedicure in Champneys day spa which was lovely.

Bedroom makeover is coming along.  I just have this paint dilemma.  No photos on ** will be shared just yet - is it not a bit weird to post bedroom pics on there?!  Anyway, for now the dilemma is because the curtains are goldycream and the bed linen is white so it all looks lovely individually but not as a whole.  I think the answer is to buy a goldcream throw for the end of the bed to tie it together but the paint will be critical.  My friend is coming around tomorrow who is literally Sarah Beaney in disguise so I hopefully will have an answer and can buy paint ready for Weds.

Some good news to end with - I went to the Dentist today and there is nothing wrong with my teeth! Well there is a god lol.  Oh apart from he says I must be grinding my teeth and to consider a mouth guard.  Well in a months time I could be resembling a cross between Frankenstein with my stitched up neck and Hannibel Lecter - chianti anyone?  

Love you all

x


----------



## suzymc

aw thanks for all your lovely words ladies. i really do need to get my relaxation cd back on my ipod. i am clearly not my positive self and going into a bit of a decline
i will reply properly later... i just wanted to say wow! mammoth post 10fingers. bless ya. loads to comment on etc but we're off out now for lunch as i feel a bit odd with AF starting and announcement of stimms starting 6 days earlier than planned that i just couldn't contemplate making anything!!!!
just read back on my 3 posts in a row. haha! what am i on?
luv you all
p.s really looking forward to getting my sea air on thursday. i am sure that'll help make everthing real and give me a bit of a grip on everything.


----------



## loopskig

Jane lovely, so super to hear a nice long newsy one from you. All thoughts are with you darling. Hope it all goes well with your ma & pa. Do you generally get on? I can't imagine you'll get much painting done. Your mum will probably just want to cuddle you for hours and hours.

Just to make you feel better about your new junk diet, I'm just off to take some clothes back to Fosse Park and will be getting a sly McD lunch as we're on a tight schedule with plans in town pm. Worse still that I am subjecting my baby boy to it too! One thing I will say in their favour is that its the first place I have found with an absolute guarantee nut-free kitchen.

If you have a day or more likely eve on your own where you want some company just give me a bell and I'll be there xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a quick one for Suzy.............these things are sent to try us hon but please banish all neg thoughts from your head now!!!! Your cycle will be a success (keep repeating this!)  remember our mantra mrs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All,

Suzy - Wow that was a turn around in events! Soooo glad it is all sorted Yippee to being cycle buddies

Heapy - Yum to the sponge sounds like my kind of thing, sorry you felt iffy after, still you had a slice for me   Thanks for sharing your story re 8 day unscanned, to be honest I am not concerned just surprised as a first to be honest

Loops - You are right it WILL work. I hope all the   is worth it  

10fingers - My aunt is OK, keeping close eye on her getting down when I can, just waiting for hos app to talk about going on warferin (can't spell lol). You have been in my thoughts. Glad bedroom make over is under way and all was well at dentist. Hair sounds nice too Sounds like you have a good network hun, remember that when you need reminding Yes I have been looking after me too, hoping it says that way when I go back to work tomorrow, I am sure it will as I was fine before the week off

Sorry if it sounded like I was moaning or concerned about being unmonitored, I was surprised more than anything, because last time was the other extreme if you like, rest assured I am very relaxed during this cycle, I think because it is my last one in my head I am just leaving it to what will be will be and chilling and relaxing where possible, which I have surprised myself with to be honest as previous cycle have seen a different me he he

Thoughts with every one of you, extra positive ones for people who need it including Suzy and 10 fingers (and Loops for the positive bedroom vibe )

As always, love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

hiya ladies  (well i'm trying to smile)

*heapy* - oh yes, best to do as you're told  Yes, perhaps you're right. If DH has taste buds then that must be a good thing right? i hate him right now though and if he drinks to spite me i may well throw something very heavy at him (by accident of course). interesting to hear that they stimmed you for 14 days.  nice to know. i'll try and be a bit more positive. i'll try!! sorry you feel like someone has run a large vehicle over you. thx for the naked rain dance.... the rain isn't too hard to find right now to acheive naked dancing in it!!!!

*loops* - lol, i have had a strange couple of days. DH really isn't helping. yes yes i know i know. i'll see what part of my brain i've left my positivity in and see if i can drag it back out. sorry you're not welcoming the BMS.... it'll be worth it, it will, it will

*10fingers* - i can try to promise to be more positive. DH is now refusing to support me thursday/friday. i really don't want to go to la rochelle by myself. he's such a spiteful sh*t sometimes.  good news on the AF and it being a better one. that's a very good sign. Good news also that your boss is being so so understanding. i like your boss  If you feel you can get what you need to get done at home for 3 days a week then i'm sure they will be fine with that. i am really liking the idea of your future work plans hun. that sounds so positive and a great thing to do. I'd love to share a lot of my knowledge about too... but only at a time when i'm ready to do that. so my thoughts are go for it. start small and see how it works out.  YAY, to the hair styleeeeee... sounds fab. That's lovely that your parents are coming to help paint this week. it'll be good for you i'm sure. now you just have to sort the colours out. warm colours would be good with cream and gold or of course more cream and gold. NO i don't think it's weird to post bedroom pics on **.... hahaha! i'm just nosy. maybe email me a pic when you're done? i am sure sarah beaney will sort you out..hehe! good news on the healthy teeth

*lexi * - aw thanks sweetie. i'm trying i'm trying. stinking DH isn't helping. men!  i'm charging my ipod up when i finish this and i'll get my relaxation stuff back on it. i think i need it again. i remember our mantra xxxxxx

*afm*
DH and i have just had a big row as yet again i asked him to do something and he totally ignored me. so i blew off saying he never does anything i ask yet at a drop of a hat i'll do things he asks me to do. so he finished the row by saying i can go to la rochelle by myself on thu/fri. great, so now he's doing even less for me. i really could do without this. PLUS the only decaf tea he drinks ran out the other day and the order i placed 11 days ago still hasn't arrived and they have told me it was out of stock and they will post it this week. WTF! why the hell didn't anyone let me know. so now DH has to have caffeine tea on the run up. i'm about running out of steam here i really am. jeez. i know there's worse things but why do things have to be ****e. i'm going to watch engvfrance in stony silence with a what i thought would be spiteful DH but so far no alcohol is being drunk........ i think he may even be sleeping. haha!
i'm reading quite a saucy book right now so i may go to bed later with that 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

not sure where i got up to with dinners last week as it all went a bit squiffy...

Sat lamb, new pots, broc & baby corn
Sun - chilli & brown rice
Today - fish cakes, sugar snap peas, potato wedges
Tue - pasta with sausage & tomatoey sauce
Wed - lamb tagine with chickpeas apricots etc. but I'm doing with beef which will prob be a bit odd but saves me a trip to supermarket
Thurs - Jane's veg curry from freezer
Friday - shhhhhhhhh fish and chips!!!
Sat - spag bol
Sun - turkey, baked beans & mash
Mon - slamon & quinoa
Tue - something veggie


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy - what book are you reading? its not 50 shades of grey is it by any chance? x

I would give DH the silent treatment for a bit and let him cook his own flipping food, I will happily post you some decaf tea honey if it will get there quicker than 11 days for you. Men


----------



## suzymc

oh f*ck me. it's just got worse
i got all excited cuz england scored. so i asked him why he wasn't cheering to which i was told not to talk to him. so i asked why he's being like this. afterall he was the one who wouldn't do one small thing for me. so it blew off. he kept saying if i didn't shut up he'd leave the house. so i didn't shut up! he's now taken the car keys and stormed off in the car. apparently i've ruined the football for him and he's had enough. great great great. ****. i was trying to make things up for him and he just refused. honestly, why now. i really don't need this. he just makes no sense. all this over one small thing. nightmare


----------



## suzymc

lexi - woops missed your post. yes it's 50shadesofgrey. it should be called 50shades of red  . i should have given him the silent treatment but i wanted him to celebrate the england goal with me. apparently i had no right to be happy after 'my outburst'.... i suppose announcing that if he ever asks me to do anything again he'd be met with a f*ck off didn't help. he's never stormed out before. it's usally me


----------



## suzymc

ok now the waterworks are on. he came back and packed the car up with stuff for working over at the other house with. he's taken a beer and a bottle of wine and has left. i tried reasoning with him. i even told him he could have the lounge for the footie and i'd go elsewhere and he was having none of it. i even asked him to explain exactly why he's so upset and he refused to explain saying i just don't get it. no, you're right i don't. i don't see how me getting upset over him not doing something for me has turned into this i really don't. this is just great. i wanted to ring my mum tonight too but there's noway i can now as i can't lie to her and frankly she's sick of hearing me moan about M


----------



## Lexi2011

Oh hon, can you both have a couple of hours space and then maybe ring him? it sounds like all of this F stuff is getting to him, men just have a funny way of dealing with it   

We will chat about the 50 books another time, I read all 3 on hols x


----------



## suzymc

oh and he wanted me to apologise. apologise for what exactly? last i checked it wasn't a crime to get upset at someone for not doing something for them. so now i'm left with his moaning birds which is REALLY stressing me out. there's no way i can put them outside tomorrow either as only M can carry them.
i bet you he doesn't come back for a few days just to spite me and make sure we can't make it up before la rochelle. i think i'm going to ring tomorrow and try and get thursdays app moved to friday so i don't have to stay over by myself. i'll have to see if he's taken any money with him. perhaps i should lock all the doors... haha.... only kidding. i didn't want him to leave, i was all up for talking it through
i simply can't believe this. he says i just didn't get it. no i really don't get it! normally we row and we're ok again pretty soon after but now he is gonna blame me for missing the footie and i think that will take a long time to get over.

*lexi* - there's no phone where he's gone....... there's no point in my going over there to talk to him either as i tried talking to him a few mins ago and he refused to listen. he didn't want to hear me talk.... apparently. we've had bad rows before but never where he's left. i normally go, not him. i am sure i'll be buying the other 50books pretty soon. no doubt i'll finish the first tonight now. my SIL recommended them  i just don't get him. i really don't. i don't feel i over reacted. i was just upset with him in general. maybe it's one nag too many?


----------



## suzymc

men are such babies sometimes


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- hmmm someone is playing you while your emotions are already high.  He knows how much the fertility thing means to you so is hitting you where it hurts.  Time to reverse psychology him- don't react as you normally would and just carry on as normal when he returns unless he wants to sit and talk about it. Yes I can understand he is stressed with things, as you are too.  Time to step back and take a deep breath, sort out a little pampering regime for this evening and let him disappear into his angry haze.  You obviously didn't react how he wanted and tried to difuse things so he had to turn things around on you so he could storm off.  You are under such massive pressure right now and don't need anymore so it's time to sit down and process the important bits.  Sweat that big stuff and deep breathe off the hiccups.  I have a DP who doesn't like to ' talk' things through, make decisions etc and I am all emote, emote, emote!  In your scenario I always find it beneficial to write it all out in a letter to get it out of my system and then burn it.  While it burns and floats away I let it all go from me and refuse to look back at it. Unfortunately the best love stories are the ones that are highly emotional and where you rip into each other- true love I am afraid and it sounds as if you both have bucket loads of it! X


----------



## suzymc

aw heaps... i know it wasn't your intention but that's just made me cry. you've just summed everything up so well. seriously hun i don't know how you do it. it drives me nuts when he shuts conversations down because they don't suit him. it's been a problem i still struggle with. i am all for the emote, emote, emote too. i normally do carry on as normal and he normally doesn't allow me to talk about it all again. i just hope he falls asleep tonight before he drinks the whole bottle of wine.... at least it was organic   trust me, he won't want to sit and talk about it! i just keep racking my brains trying to think what i should be apologising for!! i sometimes write things down too and then chuck it away..... i think i'm more concerned about coping with the birds by myself tomorrow and having to go to la rochelle on my todd than how he feels when he finally comes back!!!!! why do men have such a nack at spoiling things!? anyway i've just discovered a very nice dark choc organic spread so that has been my supper  thanks sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

suzy hope you manage to sort things out soon, although its not great hopefully a bit of space will help him to calm down and maybe he will finally be able to open up and tell you what the real problem is, which is more likely to be anxiety over the treatment than missing the football, after all its all over the internet and tv so he will be able to rewatch it.  Sorry you had such a bad few days worry over when to start stimming and will be thinking of you thursday and friday    

Grace how is the sniffing going?  Hope your cold has improved.

Ruth glad you are feeling more relaxed about this cycle. Wishing you lots of luck with stimming    

Charlotte well it sounds like your follow up was mixed. FET sounds positive though, and I know people who it has worked for.  Hope you manage to relax a bit beforehand.

Heapy how are you feeling are you enjoying your time off?  I'm not off work until Fri, when I will be 36 weeks, and really struggling now.  Does the pain in your pelvis mean the baby has dropped?  Mine has started to drop so I'm back to peeing all the time now, and getting a little scared!  When will you find out the date for your c section?

Mungo hope your work trip is going away.  Its rubbish about your job but hopefully you can take some time out with your reduced hours and relax and have some time to yourself.

Lexi glad you enjoyed your holiday, and have made some decisions.  take your time deciding when to go again there is no rush and you have to feel ready  

10fingers loving the food diary!  To be honest, mine isn't much better I'm the size of a house and am really going to struggle to lose the weight.  My latest craving is m&s mini pork pies which really isn't helping!  (And getting me teased a lot at work).  It wouldn't be so bad if I actually liked pork pies but I don't particularly!  So impressed with your thinking I think you would be fab at complimentary therapies.  Glad the counselling is helping and hope the visit from your parents helps on Wednesday.  Ohh I see what you mean about curtains - try dunelms for nice throws etc. and maybe a few gold cushions?  (although when I did my bedroom in the old house I got matching cushions and then they cluttered up the room even more as we ended up chucking them on the floor!)

Hi to everyone else, loops, ginger, baby, anna, jadey, sturne, ali

AFM only got the rest of this week at work to go.  I am really struggling as have loads to do and will be 36 weeks on Friday so getting very tired.  I'm not sure which is bigger, my tummy or my feet!  It is really exciting though and hopefully once I finish I will be able to relax.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## sturne

Ahh Suzy - just read all those posts. Blummin men!!     

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Sorry not been posting much, but have been reading everyday. I will be back properly soon. I think you are all great and love how supportive you all are to each other. Xxxx

10 fingers - sounds like a good plan Hun. Glad you seem to be a bit more positive about everything. Just remember you come first, everything else second. Think you have made the right choice in looking to wfh more often and reduce travelling time. You wrote such a long post and I feel bad for writing such a short reply.

Bit fed up at moment, mainly work.

Anyway basically came here to say I've not disappeared and still thinking of you all.

Much love
S
Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- yeah and he knows the bits you will be worried about.  Do the bare minimum with the birds- wont kill them to not have 100% care for a day or two.  I would think he will go with you for the treatment and is just having a total mantrum.  He is lucky he has you as I am such a vengeful beast that I would have snapped his foot ball manager disc, ****** on his laptop and left for La Rochelle tonight just to **** on his fireworks- hahahahaha.  My DP loves to sweep things under the carpet and it's usually because it has all been blown out of proportion.  Bet he only took the wine to panic you anyway and I bet he doesn't drink it all but comes back with an empty bottle for effect.  Maybe you should go and empty out the bottle of vodka, soak some of it on your bed and pretend you drank the whole bottle - he knows that you want this so badly that you won't put it at risk but imagine if you did.  Choc spread sounds yummy, take it to the bath with your book and destress.  You have had a tough, few hormonal days to contend with.  It will all feel better in the morning I promise  

Whirl- celebrated my first day of not being in work by being dragged around New Look by the kids for four hours to get them new outfits.  They went last week with Mum with my insistence that we were looking for mix and match pieces a la capsule wardrobe.  They came back with mismatching pieces that were in materials that would need to be ironed (yeah like that's gonna happen) and not enough by far.  All sorted today though and showed them how to pick a style/ look with key items and then plump out with cheaper bits. Bubs deffo not dropped fully but think pelvis has just had enough.  Getting up at 4.30am most mornings in pain and with numb body parts (memory foam mattress no benefit now) and going downstairs to eat bananas, crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, read for a bit then head back to bed for more sleep.  Don't be scared as you will be fine and remember there is always the epidural, which although it can prolong thing, takes the pain away.  Get my c section date on 5th July - whoop whoop.  Never has major surgery been so exciting- hahaha.  Well apart from maybe a full plastic surgery body make over I guess.  You hang on in there until Friday Hun and then I hope you get a few weeks of rest before bubs arrives.  Those cankles will be gone before you know it


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Arh hun big BIG BIG hug, Heapy summed that up so much better than I ever could into words. She is right about writing it down to get some of it out of your system. I think M is probably transferring his IVF worries into footy rows as that is easier to deal with/he has more control. Have some you time tonight, paint your nails, put on a movie (something M wouldn't like to watch) or something equally that means you time. If I could come with you Thurs/ Fri I would Lots of love and hugs hun.

Whirl - Hope you get time to relax after this week, can't believe how quickly it has come about

Love to all,

Ruth


----------



## loopskig

Oh Suzy   Sounds like a severe one. Will take a lot of patience to come back from I bet as he's be feeling pretty sheepish once he's calmed down. I am useless with any sort of advice. Listen to Auntie Heapy; sounds like she knows what she's talking about.

Jane - loving your long term plan. If you do retrain I might have to book in for a 10 fingers special skull poke with essential oils and chingy changy music to see if you can convert me with your holistic hippy ways  

Whirl - get in with the pork pies my dear! If you aren't usually keen and lose the taste after bubs arrives you may as well make the most of it - and particularly while no one is giving you hassle about losing pregnancy weight. Hope you are able to enjoy this last week a bit and let your work pals make a fuss of you. I expect its hectic because you take pride in doing your best for those little chaps and so want to leave your cases all ship-shape but in truth there will have to be someone there next week to pick up the pieces so please please do try not to let it worry you too much. Eeeek Saturday you will have nothing else on your to do list except pushing that little beauty out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heapy - hope you manage to get the wardrobe sorted lovely. Remember to get all tops that open down the front if you are intending to breastfeed  
I have a little soap box about that one but appreciate everyone is entitled to their own decisions!

Sturne & Lexi - really pleased to hear from you. Never any pressure to be a regular posted but its so lovely to know that we are such a lovely group of pals. I for one try not to feel to guilty when I have a (rare!) quiet spell as we know we are all here for one another even if its just in thoughts and not type. 

Which makes me ask, has anyone heard from our precious Anna? I'm missing her a lot at the mo.

AFM, I do appreciate the sympathy but please don't feel too sorry for me girls. I don't actually hate  as much as I make out.
In other news, Joe vomitted all over himself and me (inc. suede boots) at a dinosaur exhibition in town today. Kids hey? Who'd ever want one of those vile creatures!

 Ruth & long distance Mungo

That's all from me,
Loops xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops- oh it's not my wardrobe being spruced its the teen twins.  They are off to lanzarotte with my folks on 5th july and were in desperate need for summer clothes.  They are off to T4 on the beach and to see The Wanted in july too so needed decking out.  I am making do with hand me downs and yep most of it is suitable for the boob feeds - why waste these tribal looking beauties hey. My DP finds them hilarious!  I didn't manage it with one of my girls as she had been incubated too long and was too weak to feed but did the other until 10 weeks but the four week of expressing while they were in scbu had trashed the nips so had to duck out of it.  Was also too hard with the pair of them and a partner that was more interested in disappearing off out.  Should be better this time.  You are so lucky getting the action - mine is now relegated to sleep cheating only.  Think I have forgotten the whole mechanics of it.  Poor joe an his vomiting- hope the boots made it through.  Nothing worse than a public vomit fest for a little one- bet he was gutted. 

10f&t- I too would love to do some complimentary therapy study.  Was looking to train in reiki when I was on leave but not sure if I will have the funds.  I did also get accepted on my level 3 counselling course last sept but thought it would be too much with the ivf starting then too.  Hope you get a chance to slow down the work front and add some of these sidelines in - a new, rewarding career may be only a few steps away in the future.  You know I am a great lover of holistic/ spiritual elements - although I can never go the whole hog with the diet thing


----------



## Grace72

Suzy hon - just read all the shenanigans - so so sorry you have to go through this emotional rollercoaster right now. If its any consolation on my first cycle DH and I had a huuuuge bust up the night before the transfer. He packed his bags and was about to walk out the door. They say women are drama queens. Honestly.  I told him the marriage was over and would be getting a donor and that shut him up. Dont advocate that though as i reacted to his toys out of the pram. He did come round but he needed to simmer down. What is important is YOU right now . You need to be there for yourself. Dont worry about his drinking etc.It takes 3 months to take effect so this cycle you should be good.  Your stress is more detrimental so as the girls have said , do pamper yourself and relax . You of all the pumpkins have worked so hard on diet and cooking. You're there and it will be fine by the end of the week.

whirl/10fingers - sniffing is going ok thanks - hate the taste but its not as bad as those darn needles coming my way soon. Cold is getting better but not done any exercise because of this RAIN. Urgh fed up with it. 

I was reading about maca and egg quality.. i'm not sure i should take it now i've started the protocol but has anyone else taken it all all during d/r?

Gracex


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - haha! your message had me laughing out loud. you have such a great knack of summing up things. i especially loved the suggestions of what i should do to his laptop and football stupid manager game. i had debated going to la rochelle today. i thought i could pack a load of work in the car and book into an apartment with cooking facilities and then i thought well if he does come home then i need to make sure he's eating healthy stuff and not a load of junk. haha! but i was tempted. very very tempted! oh i bet he did drink the wine.... he's like that. oh my goodness. the vodka idea is just fab. it's very tempting.

*lexi* - maybe M likes me to be submissive? hahahaaaaa. sorry couldn't resist that one. trouble is if someone doesn't let me have my say it makes me even madder.

*ruth* - i think DH is worried that it's IVF time again and he remembers how i get. but i am sure he should be making allowances and not making things worse. i think every woman has a right to speak back! i'm not a pushover and he needs to get used to that! first injection tonight. eek! any advice on the pen as you mentioned you had a bit of a problem with it the other night? also i have looked it up and my dose seems fine for me so i'm happier now about that. some women have been on even less than me!!! aw thx for saying you would come with me.... i'm more worried about the transportation of the gonal f back and forth and making sure i get a fridge than anything

*whirl* - it'll all be swept under the carpet and dragged up next time he feels like having a go at me  i'm on stupidly high dose of oestrogen. i'm sure it's made me tetchy. for the past few days now i cry all of a sudden for no reason. i'm glad yesterday was the last day of it! he's never opened up to me once so sadly i'll never find out what the real reason for all this is. aw no.... sorry you're really struggling right now. is there no way you can finish work any sooner? anyone you can delegate to do some stuff for you? ignore your naughty colleagues. you eat what the hell you want to eat and tell them all to go take a long walk off a very short pier  

*sturne* - blummin' heck indeed. i think i've lost the plot. hehe! i know you will be back when you're ready and you know we'll still all be here for you 

*loops* - yes, sadly pretty severe. not ideal right now. he spat his dummy big time and i spat back even harder!!!! oh i am sure he's feeling very sheepish. he certainly acted it a bit ago. i for one am not in any way sheepish or feeling like i did anything wrong. ok, i take back any sympathy i gave you about BMS. hehe! aw bless poor lil Joe and poor mummys suede boots. hun i have been in touch with Anna. we send each other an email now and then. she's recently been to portugal for her jollies and they are thinking of IVF #3 around september time but she's taking time off until then from everything IVF as she says she & A are doing really well for not having it all hanging over them... so to speak. send her an email, i'm sure she'd love to hear from you. do you have her addie?

*grace* - firstly maca. i was taking it around 3 months ago for a month to help my eggs that i produced then for now. but i stopped after that. there's a lot for it and there's a lot against it. it's not a good idea during egg stimulation as it is a very hormonal controlling drug and it can interfere with what your body is trying to do according to the drugs you are taking. it's vile stuff. it's really bitter. i wouldn't worry too much about it. ZW nutritionists certainly don't say we should have it. are you having any of the bee stuff? that's very good to be having right now. and also a flaxseed mix? oh my goodness..... i can't believe your DH. i tell you what though if my DH had packed his bag and was going to walk out the door he'd have walked out the door! well he certainly did last night. what a nightmare. we had a massive row after my transfer and i sat in bed crying on the first night back after ivf #2. it's such a trying time for us all, especially if we're prone to rows. i wish i could throw that at him about donor sperm. i think i'm over the stressy bit now so i just need to concentrate on me now and not our stupid relationship. i knew i was having a meltdown, i just didnt expect it to get that bad. did you take my advice with the mint hun? i've got my first needle tonight. argh

*afm* - well i am back in bed already with a cup of tea. i was up at 6am (stupid melatonin levels are gonna be shot) and i took him a food parcel for the day plus his regulation OJ. he glanced up when i arrived but didn't say hi. i plonked everything down and he said thanks. that was it, so i left (in speed demon like fashion). the birds are currently nice and quiet but i am sure all hell will break loose later when they get bored of being ignored. haha! stuff them, well not literally. no seriously i will be mostly blaring out MY music today and doing a bit of cleaning etc ready for doing nothing for the next 4 weeks. if you like 'saucy' books you've seriously got to read Fifty shades of grey. oh my dear god!!!!!!!!

much love to all, thanks again ladies. it has really helped having you all to 'chat' too. i'd have just sat and cried and seethed all last night otherwise. as it was i got a few things off my chest and then red my dirty book until late. haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace- just reading your post gives me synarel flashbacks and I can phantom taste it at the back of my throat.  I preferred the needles as it was stab and plunge and job done.  My hypno cd had brainwashed me that if I touched the area with a fingertip it would numb it.  Seemed to work for me.  How much longer will you have to sniff?  I did three flipping weeks!

Suzy- my DP has had a lucky escape with my revenge so far but previous partners have not.  I do not have long emotional outbursts but was prone to cleaning under the rim of the toilet with the girls Dad' s toothbrush- if I have warned a few times I am being upset and I am not being listened to then I am afraid it has to come out in other ways.  My current DP was made fully aware of this side before we decided to live together, which I had to do as my friendship circle love nothing more than the retelling of my vengeful acts once they are drunk- I suppose I have been quite inventive at times.  I am so calm and level headed most of the time that when I get upset I do tend to explode but I think this is because I know that I am a good partner to have and that I don't require much from men, so if I am asking for a little more help or understanding then what's the harm to give it to me.  Bless you for taking him his food and the lack of conversation from him is just his avoidance technique as he will now be so past the 'talking about it' stage he won't want to encourage opening up discussion.  glad the birds are behaving for now.  One of my dogs is just adjusting to me being home and yesterday decided to sit permanently in my view whimpering for attention- I will be breaking that habit over the next few days.  Quite a few of my friends are reading 50 shades of grey.  Not sure I need reminding what I am missing out on so I will stick to my horror.  Working my way through all the Ann Rice vampire chronicles that started with 'interview with a vampire'.  

AFM- had great fun last night after DP showed me the voice control on his Xbox kinnect.  Took great pleasure in shouting out commands as he tried to pick his new car or start a race- very funny to watch his frustration as I laughed evilly- now if only I could get it to work on the football I would be happy.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Suzy - so sorry you've been having M troubles he could do with a   but the ladies are right, it is just his (stupid) way of dealing with things.  Not helpful at all, but its his way.  Us communicators find this behaviour completely ridiculous (which of course it is) but we have to accept not all people (esp men) are as intelligent, sensible and wonderful as us    Space will do you good.  Bless you for taking him his supplies - you are so lovely - I certainly wouldn't have done that.  I think I'd be from the Heapy school and may have driven it over and tipped it over his head.  Hope you're feeling better today - remember he will do what he will do and you can't control that but what you can control is your reactions and your emotions and right now, you must be calm and relaxed above all else.  So, you ARE in control of that.  So leave him to retreat into his little cave and eat his cavefood and you concentrate on you and your needs and I'm sure he'll come skulking back soon enough x

Loops - thanks for the offer to visit hun, that might be nice during my recovery as I'm sure I'll be going a bit stir crazy x

Hi everyone else and thanks for the encouraging vibes re: my thoughts of a career rebalance.  I actually sent a text to my reflex/homeopath yesterday with my news and bless her she was so sweet.  I mentioned my thoughts and she thinks its a fabulous idea and wants to support me so that is lovely to know I will have someone I guess as a bit of a mentor if/when the time is right.

AFM - well, looks like I'll be having my surgery on Friday! Eek!  Consultant rang me last night and I'm off to see the surgeon tomorrow and there is a surgery slot at the Princess Grace in London on Friday.  So, I guess I'll know more tomorrow.  Been to see my Dr today and bless her I don't think I broke the news to her very gently she literally nearly fell off her chair and I thought she was going to cry.  She's signed me off for 6 weeks.  My parents are now coming to stay for the next two nights (deep breath) - bless them they are coming to help decorate so I guess I now need to get paint sorted today.  Loops if I was to summarise my relationship 'its complicated' totally on my part and I'm trying very hard to build the bridges I've broken and they are desperate to build.  So I have a busy day ahead now getting everything ready for their visit and for the days ahead.

x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - wow! sometimes i wish i was the vengeful type. just maybe then i'd get some sort of control over things. i remember you telling me about the toothbrush being used as a bog cleaner. classic. i have spat in his drink on the odd occasion but not for awhile. after what 10fingers just said about that she'd have gone over there and tipped his food over him maybe i should have done something to it? haha! i am too nice. gawd damn. birds are still behaving. they've been plied with treats. hehe! oh yes, you will have to sort your dog out. i have seen so many mentions of 50shades from friends etc that i just had to buy it, that & my SIL read it in a day. i like to read any kind of book like that. oh & i LOVE Ann rice books. i've read all of them  fab fab fab. i have all sorts of funny visions now of you shouting commands over the xbox. yes, one that works on the footie is much needed

10fingers - hun, if you'd have told me a few months ago that you were having your folks to stay i'd have been shocked. now i think it's a great idea and i am so proud of you building your bridges. now really is a time to be a family again. if things start getting a bit tense just go to the loo and breathe calmly for a few mins. i am so so pleased you have your operation on friday. that is just the best news. you be a brave lady for me ok! i will be thinking of you all day and sending you lots of positive operation vibes. wow! london too. glad you'll be in the hands of some good docs then  bless your GP. 6 weeks is also good news. thanks for your kind words regarding M. yes, it's a shame men aren't as great as us. hehe. i know i know, i don't know why i took him supplies. i think i was just stopping him from going to the supermarket where he could buy more alcohol etc. i am pretty convinced he won't come home today though. i will try and be calm and relaxed. i think avoidance will be the key. i am sure you remember our last big row after my transfer. i soon had to learn to calm down and move on. thx hun. xxxx

afm - well i have booked a studio apartment in la rochelle for thursday night and if he's coming he's coming. if he doesn't then so what. i can cook my own dinner and there's a fridge for my gonal f. i just need to remember cool bag and blocks. there's also free wifi so i can keep myself entertained if he decides to stick to his word. quite frankly the way i feel about him right now he can jolly well stay at home. i seriously don't think he'll come home today. i must go google what's happening in la rochelle as something must be on cuz all our regular hotels are fully booked.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - been thinking of you even more since you said your op is on friday. have they told you how long you'll be in for? recovery time? xxxx

afm - DH came home about 3pm. I was upstairs reading and didn't come down for about 45mins. The first thing he said to me was 'have you booked the hotel for la rochelle yet' is that his way of saying sorry? jeez!!!!! men!!!!! he has informed me that he's drunk his OJ and i've just made some homemade choccies from that recipe my cousin gave me/us. they taste a bit pants tbh but then after my protein shake i have no appetite at all. aside from the lovely 10fingers and my stupid DH my needle for tonight has very much been on my mind today..... and breathe!!!!
i'm just about to have a nettle tea, STILL waiting for my ginger tea to arrive but i'm sure that'll arrive in a more timely manner than DH's decaf tea. it's a shame it's not here in time for my first days stimming though. i think i'll make a homemade one later. sorry 4 all my posts lately. i bet you're all sick of me. lol

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - The nurse would have gone over gonal f if it had changed, so don't worry hun Deep breath and remember the drs/nurses are doing everything right for you

Sorry not feeling too good so will catch up later.


----------



## Ruthie82

Can anyone advise, I have been feeling nauseous and funny tummy ache thing for just over an hour, should I ring my hospitals our of hours dr mob no to ask for an scan for tomorrow? 

Ruth x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie- did you get an emergency number for your clinic? I would give them a call in the first instance as they usually have 24 hour contact.  It's probably nothing to worry about but its best to get peace of mind I think x


----------



## Ruthie82

Thanks Hun, feel a nuisance 

x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie- never worry about being a nuisance.  You are pushing your body to extreme limits and it is better to know you have picked up a stomach bug than to sit at home waiting for things to fade off only for it to become an emergency.  I doubt it is anything serious but in the small percentage it is the earlier things are caught and treatment plans/ dosages altered then nothing bad can happen.  Call them ASAP


----------



## Ruthie82

Heapy- haven't called yet, don't want my dose being altered if false alarm. had dinner to see if it improves, now a cuppa then I'll see. Giddy too

Thanks for your help)


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie- sounds more bug like- my body doesn't like hormones very much so nausea and dizzy spells is always standard for me.  Have you overdone it today as it may be your body's way of needing you to slow down a bit, as it is working at full pelt even with you resting now?  I checked my treatment notes and the big things to watch for is shortness of breath With chest pan, calf pain and very dark or no urine output.  Hope you feel better soon lady


----------



## Ruthie82

Heapy - thank you that made me feel soooo much better Sorry sometimes reassurance helps more than anything. It is my first day back at work after a week off so maybe that is why plus it was emotional, one women I suspected being preg a few weeks back is (my preg radar is in full swing) and she has always said how kids aren't a her thing more like the done thing so you just think "arh she didn't even want it like FF girls" you know? Another lady on maternity leave brought her baby in for the third time! then another two came in toddler and baby! What a joy! THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH x x x


----------



## Whirl

Ruthie hope you feel better soon and it is just a bug or the shock of being back at work, let us know how you get on.

10fingers, Friday, thats great they got you in so quick.  Will be thinking of you a lot, and hope the visit from the parents is ok, on the plus side it will serve as a distraction.  Look after yourself    

Suzy glad dh has made his way back and hope things settle down again.  Men are not good at saying sorry are they, but hopefully he will support you on Fri    I'm ok with work, been very busy but have tomorrow off so only thurs and fri to get through.  They will be busy but come 5pm on Fri I can forget all about it.

Loops I'm feeling a little better as my replacement has started and she does seem good, so not as worried anymore.  Managed to avoid the pork pies for today, but still eating way too much!  Have fun  , my poor dh the closest he has been allowed to come near me recently has been to massage my back and my swollen feet, lovely!  Hope you managed to save the boots, and little Joe is feeling better.

heapy thanks. I'm sure I will be fine, I just stress a lot!  Hoping I get at least a few weeks at home to get some food in the freezer and finish getting ready.  Glad you got the girls sorted in the end.  Love the toothbrush story, but you can't just leave it there, we need to know what other acts of revenge you have done!

Grace glad the sniffing is going ok, don't worry about exercise just focus on resting and staying healthy.  The only thing I took when stimming was protein shakes so can't help with anything else sorry.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

ruth - oh hun. i am sure it will be bug related rather than gonal f related. if it is that your dosage is building up and you and making you feel like this then some reasurrance from the clinic would be a good idea. from what heapy says it's not a side effect. so fingers crossed. i had a mare myself last night. that gonal f pen is cr*p compared to my old Puregon one. I need to put it in so i can still see the measurement window. I thought i'd pushed it in as much as i can, took it out and there was still 25ml on the reader so i had to stick it back in again. it's certainly not as easy to press down!!!! if it happens again tonight i won't be happy. i am happier with my dose now. it just feels so quick sticking 175of gonal in me than 175 puregon. it felt like nothng. i had to check the darn thing to make sure the dose had actually come out too    how are you feeling today?

whirl - things do feel more settled again thank you xx no they are useless at saying sorry but as he thinks i should be saying sorry then it works both ways cuz i feel i have nothing to apologise for. enjoy your day off work today my luv xxxxx

love to everyone else. it's been a long time since we heard from Jade. I hope she's ok xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10 f&t-  that's great news on the possible surgery Friday.  I like a proactive hospital. I hope you have a nice time with your folks.  The best thing about family is that no matter what you are all tied together.  Building bridges can mean that stronger foundations are in place for the future- we all have our blips.  

Whirl- No Stressing!  Swollen feet sounds rough.  I haven't had any of that yet.  My DP is very supportive but hates doing any form of massage and manages to disappear if I suggest that is something that would help me.  Running around making food and drinks for me is no probs.  that's fine, maybe if I had got the massages I would be doing food in the freezer but as it is he can do it all while I lie in bed getting over surgery and nursing- hahahahaha. Ah the acts of revenge- it would take soooo long to type.  Just another sneaky one-  after I had caught girls Dad cheating on me I was dropping all his stuff at his bros.  I wrecked most of it and endured that every pair of underpants had the crotch area cut out but then I neatly folded them so that as he put each pair on it would only just become apparent.  To be fair I trashed every item of his stuff, including his thousands of pounds record collection, which I placed each tiny piece back in the record sleeve.  Whilst doing this I found hidden love letters from the girl so knew I was justified.  I did ring her up and threaten to go to her house and tell her Mum (she was only just 1 what she had been up to whilst bringing the kids with me and said other nasty stuff but after putting the phone down I felt really bad, as it wasn't her fault.  So I rang her back and apologised and said I would do nothing to her and just to be very careful with him as he can't be trusted.  He was 28 at the time too- what a loser to put young girls in such a position and to be honest I was well rid. It was about the sixth time I had caught him out.  No wonder I never lived with anyone else for seven years after that.

Suzy- so chuffed DH got over his mantrum and came home.  He acts so much like my OH- total ostrich head syndrome.  Bless him! Do you think he was surprised you had booked the apartment?  I guess they have their own ways of dealing with the stress they are under but how much easier would it be to just sit down with us a talk through how they feel.  I have started to be able to spot when one is coming and I swear he does things to annoy me so that I snap and he feels justified in moodying off somewhere- menfolk hey!  That gonal pen sounds crap- why do they design things that are hard to use in a situation where you are already stressing about things? What time do you head to La Rochelle?


----------



## Ruthie82

I am feeling better now, think it was the bigger dose than previous, thank you 

Suzy - Oh you have the saqme pen as me!! It is harder than the last one, you have to make sure finger isn't in the way of window and I have the 25 - 0 problem too, I didn't at first don't know how that works. I didn't want to say about  it when you asked in case you had other style then I would hve moaned for nothing he he Happy injecting tonight, I have to do mine in the toilet at college tonight, fun fun he he

Love to al, as always,

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

heaps - i don't know what he was thinking regarding if i'd booked anywhere or not. i think it was him trying to dominate me again. haha! sorry, if you read 'the book' you'd get that on a much deeper level. lol. you WILL have to read it after the birth of your son. that's an order. well once your stitches are healed though, the book may make them pop open!!!! i got on a bit better with the pen tonight. i just made sure i stuck it in so i could still see the window and just kept pushing and hoping.....we head off early tomorrow morning so i'll be back friday avo. not even packed yet. i'll get up early and sort everything then. main thing is remembering all the potions and vitamins.

ruth - it is hard isn't it!!!!! i did the same thing as you tonight and had to think about the way i stuck it in before it went in. i managed it ok tonight. i got to 0 first try. achievement, lol. i hope you had fun in the toilet. lol. do you find there's quite a bit of a 'dribble' after too?


afm - so i totally forgot my pond water this morning & DH's OJ with his vitamins in. nightmare. we've just had a lovely african bean/sweet pot stew so i will have to have pond water before bed. what a whally. so that means DH will go 3 days without his vitamin! poo! oh and the decaf tea has only just been shipped. i'll be lucky to get it before EC. so at the moment i give him a normal tea first thing and then he has the decaf tea he doesn't like after that and hasn't noticed the difference.... so what he doesn't know, etc. also i take it back about the homemade chocs. they are LUSH!!!! they just needed to set to finally taste good. it's better than cadburys fruit and nut. in my opinion....
for some reason i feel like i've run a marathon. my body is aching like mad. no idea what's up with me. i hope it's not the gonal f.
50shadesofgrey is nearly finished and i already have the next two on my kindle....       
catch up with you all on friday.

much love to all, especially 10fingers. will be thinking of you hun. i hope it goes well and that you make a speedy recovery xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Suze, can you post a link for your african stew please or give me the basic pointers? cheers. Glad to hear you & M are at least on muttering terms with one another. Hope your trip to LR goes well darling.

10FT - Massive hugs and lots of good wishes for Friday. Keep us posted when you can please xx

Whirly, thanks for asking about Joe. I suppose his welfare is really more important than suede boots! He's not actually ill. It was text book bad parenting and all my fault. I nagged him to rush his fish and chips lunch because we were running late as always. then we went into the museum where of course he was going to be excited and manic, running round like the little dervish that he is. No bug, just shaking up his lunch. World's Worst Mother crown is firmly upon my head this week. You will feel the same soon enough. Every decision/judgement you make is bound to be wracked with guilt that you are getting it wrong. Still, its only for life. And the rest of our lovely friends will also get to know the feeling very well, just a bit of a longer wait. The boots are wearable too btw.

Thinking of you all, Yep Jade esp you - working too hard again?

Loops xx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Sorry for the quick me post again but I know you understand. Met my surgeon today, a very handsome chap he is too   I said to DP I'm glad he didn't do my lap and dye/hyst how embarrassed I'd be. Anyway he was very serious which i found a bit worrying but as DP says he's a surgeon dealing with cancer patients so he's not going to be light hearted, true I suppose. He finds it amazing i didnt have any symptoms given the size of it.

Anyway he was positive about the likely success of the op etc. but it is clearly dependent on what they find in there so I hope to god its all as routine as it possibly can be. It's a 2-3 hour op and he'll be taking my lymph nodes too so assume I don't need them. I'm likely to be in for one or two nights. Then the nasty thing will be sent off for analysis. I'll need radiotherapy in a few weeks so will need to spend a couple of nights in hospital in isolation and all I kept picturing was homer Simpson with his glowing body, the things that go through your mind. I'll also be having a full body scan which I'm happy about as either way it's all about knowledge.

Mum and dad bless them have prepped all the bedroom and done the undercoating so tomorrow the 3 of us just need to whack two coats on the walls. Then we'll go for early fathers day tea then we'll drive to London to stay with my friend in my old house as need to be at the hospital at 7am. As soon as I'm able I'll update you with news well I hope so eek this is scary ****.

Good luck Suzy with your trip and to you and Ruthie with the pesky gonal pens. Love to everyone else and thanks again for your wishes (flowers are still going and don't want to throw then away) xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t-  no the cancer docs are always serious but what a bonus he was dishy too.  Now I am picturing George Clooney as Dr Doug Ross in ER!  I am like you as knowing what lymph nodes are? Do they drain off infections?  They seem am bit like appendix's and lots of people have them removed.  Full body scan sounds good too- nice to have a good look at things.  I will be thinking of you Friday and sat here waiting for news whenever you feel up to popping on.  Good luck with tomorrows bedroom paint- that bedroom will be shabby chic in no time


----------



## Grace72

10fingers - just read your post. So glad they're on it and dealing with the problem asap. Good news on the dishy doc   . Lymph nodes get inflamed during infection and are there to fight infection from what i remember.  Sounds like you're in good hands. Will be thinking of you on friday. sending you lots of   

Hello to everyone. Sorry for no personals but this spray d/r is getting me v tired. Off to sleep before midnight again whilst DH listens to the highlights of footie... yawn!


Grace x


----------



## Whirl

hi

just a quick post to wish 10fingers lots of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you  

Also a special hello to Suzy, Grace and Ruth hope the dr and stims continue to go well

Love Whirl


----------



## Ruthie82

Just a quick one,
Suzy - Know you wont get this until Fri but just to say yes I agree a little more spit than previous gonal pen lol. Toilet experience well all things considered

Thank you those of you who have sent me thoughts,

Ruth x x


----------



## jadeyjade

Sorry for my absence but i have just got back from The Maldives...Fab Fab Fab

Just read back over the last 20 or so pages...

*10F&T-* What a complete shock, i am so sorry to hear your news...However i must say that the way you seem to be dealing with all this is Very Impressive! you are a great role model to me... 
Glad the Doc is dishy  I'm sure you will continue to get through this one step at a time. 
If things get too difficult just keep putting one foot in front of the other and you will get where you need to be  Sending you Huge hugs and thinking of you... 
Lots of Love Jade xxxx

More personals soon, Love to all xxx


----------



## charlotte80

10f&t - hope all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - will be thinking of you tomorrow. God luck xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

10f&t thinking of you today lovely xxxxx.    Suzy,hope scan went well x


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies
i have just had a text off 10fingers DP. She's doing well. The operation went well and aside from being groggy she's doing good. PHEW!!!! and breathe again.
love to you 10fingers when you get on here next.....


i'll post about today tomorrow. aside from 10fingers good news it's been one hell of a down & then down again day. cycle hasn't been cancelled but i pretty much wish it had!!!!! i think my consultant has lost the plot!


----------



## Ruthie82

10fingers - Sorry I couldn't get on to post but you have been in my thoughts throughout as you will continue to be. Lots of love and positivity sent your way.

Grace - Wow before midnight, I can't say up that long when dr good on you

Suzy - I hope you are ok, and tx will improve. BIG BIG hug

Had scan today shows 22 follies on right and 6 on left, good size, got to go back Sun.

The cyst I have had they now think is fluid but I am not convinced, the hsg test didn't show that a few months back and the exact same cyst/fluid has been present before and after hsg, so hmmmm. They want to flush it at EC and 5 days of antibiotics, if this go doesn't work they want to clamp blocked tube. I am not going to go ahead with anymore IVF so wont have tube clamped. 

Love to all

Ruth x x x


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovely ladies.....

ok, i think i'm ready to talk about yesterday. honest opinions on it all only please ladies. i don't want any 'right words' if you know what i mean!
as you know my doc had originally 'organised' dates for my cycle which was all originally based on my AF arriving on the saturday and my cycle starting on the tuesday. i started my AF a whole 6 days earlier than our original plans. So one would presume from that that the starting date would surely get swopped as 8 days from AF until stimming starts on a SP is just WAY too long. 
We just did what we'd done on our last 2 clinics AND what it says on our protocol sheet and rung the La Rochelle clinic to tell them my AF has started as they are the ones who then confirm when to stop the oestrogen and start the stimming. again as you all know we were told to start early on the day after my AF (as apposed to 8 days later) so we assumed this was all correct and on my 3rd day of stimming we turned up for my first scan
All went well. She was more than happy with my womb (a bit like how someone would admire a great painting that they've just done) and i have my normal amount of follicles
So i sit back down and she asks to see my protocol sheet and then basically goes nuts. asking why i have started now etc etc. so we explain that as my AF was so early we didn't think to question the clinic telling me to start the other day. i mean surely this is some sort of clerical issue on her behalf? why did la rochelle not know that these dates she'd given me were actually set in stone no matter what. even if i started my AF so stupidly early. i could have cried. i just sat there speechless. she was so annoyed too, which didn't help, and M was too dumbfounded to speak too. another clinic f*ck up. it's just madness. i said well can't i continue as i am and have someone else do the transfer? she stll wants to do my transfer but tbh what she now wants to do seems pointless and she's just gonna be putting back embryos that will have no chance. she said if we'd rung her she'd have told us to stick to the original dates. i know my french ain't great but not once did she tell me i should ring her and not la rochelle. we were just doing what we normally do & what it said to do on my sheet
so she has now STOPPED my stims and i'm back on oestrogen. she wants to see me monday for another scan and bloods as my levels are already getting too high and then she will start my stims again tuesday and go back to the old dates. so my eggs will have had a 3 day boost, 5 day rest and then 12 days of stims again. i just don't see how that will be ok. she said it would be ok. but how can it? i'll have 3 week old eggs and by the time the embryos go back in a 4 week old womb. not to mention that i'll prob have follies the size of houses & eggs that i am sure will have started to harden. she hasn't mentioned about reducing my dose. the stress really got to us both yesterday. M had a mild breakdown followed by me and i honestly just wanted to cancel it all. i still do. how can i be satisfied with her doing my transfer when we've had all this sh*t going on first? i'm trying to keep calm and trust in her but this is just madness. 
french clinics will be shut next month for 2 months and she wanted to do this soon after my op when my body is in the best condition it can be. but it seems like we're sacrificing so much. if it doesn't work it doesn't work but the heartache of going through all this when i feel our chances have been seriously reduced is just nuts. M doesn't want me to cancel. i just think it's so much to go through & i can't find any similar stories




sorry that was so massive a me post!!!!!!
ruth - wow! that's a lot of follies hun. the right has really got going. my left has half than the right again!! so strange. are they flushing the cycst this time? why do you not thing it's fluid?

loops - sure i'll find a link to the recipe for you.... i'll post it on here asap


love 2 all
from a not very happy pumpkin!!!!!


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning, 

Suzy, I am so angry for you that this has happened and totally understand how you feel. Quick question do you trust your consultant? If so you've got to go with what she is telling you to do, I know it's hard as we are the type of ladies that question things but she is the expert and you're just going to have to go with the flow. 

You need to take advantage of your body being in optimum health after your op and if you wait a couple of months will that change? If now is the best time for your womb etc then I think this adds to why you need to keep going with this tx. 

It must be so tough hon particularly with the language barrier so I am probably not being overly helpful, I am sure some of the other ladies might be more knowledgeable on the stimming drugs etc as I am clueless

Xxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi -  thx hun 4 your reply. i do trust my consultant but on the same level i saw how annoyed and upset she was and i got the feeling if it wasn't a problem then she wouldn't have reacted like that. i don't think my body will change in the next 2 months. perhaps in the next 6 months but i wouldn't have thought anytime soon. i think i'm also worried that they may not give us a 4th free go... they should but there has been some mention of perhaps this not happening. i don't know why!!! so i guess i'm putting even more hope in this cycle and now it feels like it's all falling apart. best laid plans and all that. Maybe my desire to start when my AF started over took my reasoning for questioning why the dates were being changed. yes, the language barrier does not help everything. you are being helpful hun. i really need advice.
good food has been out the window since yesterday. i'm too darn depressed and this isn't a welcoming environment!!!    
thx again. i hope you're well..... oh & i'm now reading the 2nd book in the series


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies, just starting to get back to normal, landed on thursday... lots been happening whilst i have been away i can see. 

10F&T wonderful to hear that you were okish after op. i am sending you lots and lots of positivity for good results from the biopsy. with my family history i have seen more consultants (as a relative) thank you can shake a stick at and i dont think i can remember a non-serious one. that he is serious is a good thing, he is focusing on you and doing the absolute best he can. being dishy is a nice bonus tho lol. thinking of you lots.

suzy oh blimey!   i am so mad for you. blinking clinics. i guess the mistake is with the clinic, not your consultant, so you have to decide whether to trust her judgement. no matter how much research us ladies do, consultants do know more than us. i would be just as worried and upset  and just as unsure. i would ask your consultant whether she feels it would be best to continue, or if your chances are higher if you cancel and restart after another AF? ask her whether this delay would affect the quality of your eggs or your womb lining? or did she say what she thought? thinking of you lots too. v stressful    

afm sorry it was impossible to post with the time difference, jetlag, 14 hour days etc. my tuesday-thursday 'day' was err 36 hours , i got a couple of hours sleep on the plane,but was sat next to a v large gentleman. i am sure he may well be a lovely person, but having half of him in my seat was not so lovely! esp as he had bad breath! hey ho. v tired indeed and cant do full personals yet  should start to feel a bit more normal tomorrow.

lots of love and   to everyone else


----------



## suzymc

mungoadams - hey you  glad you're back on english soil. oh no! yuk to the smelly seat stealing man next to you. not what you need at all!!!! when we flew back from China M was sat next to an old lady with BO who had the constant need to make snotty nose noises... it must be the Asia effect...... i just can't believe my past last week. total nightmare. i do trust her judgement but she didn't seem happy with her decision to start again either. it was hard because although i was mainly talking to her in english she only spoke back to me in french. so M & I won't have understood everything. thx 4 writing down the question suggestions. i am about to email my SIL and ask her to translate those for me. i need some more reassurance that this is the right thing to do.     thx my luv xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Thanks again for all the well wishes. As well as sky tv, en suite and Molton brown toiletries my hospital also has wifi so here I am bobbing on to say hi. Feeling very tired but happy to be alive! Yesterday that was my main worry and it feels like everything from now is a bonus at the moment! I know im a drama queen but that's how I feel. Surgeon came to see me earlier and said everything went as well as it could. It was pretty easy to get out so he says this is a good sign and the 'hard mass' has now been sent off for analysis. He only took out a few lymph nodes and some tissue around the area. I'm now sporting a Chelsea smile which is attractive bit already looks better than yesterday. I'm ok, sore and very tired but ok. They say provided my bloods are ok I can go home today if I like but to be honest I'm exhausted and can't face the drive so im staying put.mdidnt get much sleep last night as had to sleep upright. Dp has gone out to get me a cornetto  

Suzy I'm so sorry to hear of your nightmare experience. I really can't give any useful advice other than go with your heart. You know my main concern for you is your positivity as i believe your body is in great shape and your consultant wouldve cancelled the cycle if she felt that was the right thing to do so if you decide to continue you must focus on removing the bad thoughts about your experience so far as hard as that will be as i believe it is so imprtant for a cycle so if you decide to continue you must focus on that for me x x x x 

Love to everyone else I will catch up when I'm home and have more energy x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- I think you call her and be very direct with her.  Ask her about the success she has had before in an instance like this and ask her what the risks are with the stop/ start, harder eggs, womb lining etc.  like you say it is better to delay than to carry on with no chance of success but only she can give you the honest statistics and probability for that.  Do we have a fertility specialist post area on here would you could get a handful of other professionals honest opinions?  you have to feel 100% with wanting to start now or delaying for another two months (I would guess you may have to have normal period and then start again on next).  It's a bit stupid that she didn't give you a contingency plan on what to do if your af was early or late, as who has cycles that arrive perfectly on time! Never me!  You have had a tough few weeks and it is imperative that you make the best decision for you and for the right reasons. I don't know a lot about SP but I do know that I had to down reg and stimm for the maximum period of time on a high dose due to my hormone levels and not sure how tough my little eggs would have been after all that?

Good to hear 10f&t got through surgery ok.  Look forward to hearing from her when she is well enough to pop on.

AFM- gotta head off and take it easy.  Just got back from hospital as had a nasty fall in bathroom due to someone leaving a puddle so had to be monitored.  All looks ok but have been given some signs to look out for and head back in if they appear.  Bloody arm hurts more than anything now!


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - aw bless you. hospital sounds like a good place to be right now. i definitely think you have made a good call staying there tonight. Cornetto,mmmmm was it a craving?  gr8 news that it was easy to get out. defo a good sign. My SIL has already translated a few questions for me and i will be taking them with me on monday. i need my mind settling on this. If doc has any doubts i really do think i want to postpone. I am sure if she answers my questions and i still want to go ahead with everything that i can get my mind back on track. although i am sure there will be niggles, but we all get them a little. they're only natural. i have stopped the protein shakes until tuesday as i don't want my follies growing much over the next few days. wishing you a speedy recovery hun xxxxx

heapy - oh crikey. so sorry to hear about your fall. i will remain positive that everything will be A OK   i'm seeing my consultant monday (before stimming starts again) so i'm going armed with some questions that mungo mentioned asking which my SIL has kindly already translated into french for me. basically asking about egg quality/hardness, womb quality and if she feels this can work or not. and then saying if she feels our chances are greatly reduced then i want to postpone. but the clinic won't open again until September. i don't know if we do have a specialist area on here. i do doubt it but i'll have a look. how long in total were you stimming for? was it 14 days? also when you have an AF during LP do they then start you on stimms? not sure how LP works. 

love 2 all. having a more 'positive' dinner tonight..... chicken korma, with brown rice & lentils and chickpea & spinach curry type thing.....
i'm starving....  xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

me again
another positive lunch today - broccoli & mushroom risotto (all organic of course) 
i had an hour chat today with my parents and i have made the decision that if my consultant says that my chances could be reduced this month then i'm going to cancel it and i'll just have to hope my body is ok when the clinic re-opens in september. i just can't go through with it all if it's not right. i have said this in my list of questions to her.
i'll see how the scan goes tomorrow and then talk everything through with her. i have also come to the realisation, and she may have done the same, that if she'd have waited until friday to see me (when i was originally booked in) then i could have ovulated by then so it's a very good job i'm seeing her tomorrow. this also made me realise that had the clinic said for me to start this tuesday instead of last tuesday then by the time i'd have gone to see her on friday for my first bloods/scan i probably would have ovulated. so i guess this has all happened for a reason to stop this happening. but it just goes to show how no contingency had been planned cuz my levels would have all been wrong if i'd have gone along as she had wanted me to. if you get what i mean? i know she's a busy lady but there should have been something on the computer at la rochelle to say all this!!!!!

love 2 all, especially our recovering patient. i hope you're doing well hun 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hello pps

heapy lots of hugs     the fall must have been scary, i am sure all will be fine,   , but must be worrying. hope you are resting? love the sound of the voice commands on the xbox. v useful for the odd bout of being evil hehe.

10F&T hope you are tucked up at home in your newly decorated bedroom? sending you some virtual cornettos! love the homer reference lol. 

suzy, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. you sound very strong and in control, which is wonderful. well done you! really hard decisions  fingers crossed you get some decent answers tomorrow. sounds like you are doing well with the diet as always, and made the right call on the protein shake.

ruthie how are you doing? 22 follicles on left! wow! you had a scan today?  do you have ec booked? finegrs crossed that cyst goes with the flush & AB.. but anyways you wont need another cycle cos you will be pregnant!!!

grace how are you doing? are you stimming yet?

jadeyjade so how was the maldives?

lol loops hope know more puking incidents for joey?

whirl are the swollen feet any better? when are you finishing.

afm, watched The Grey last night, well worth watching. also saw haywire v good girl action film if you like that sort of thing, The Iron Lady (cant stand her politics but meryl streep was great and had a tear at the end!), all on the plane lol. not much to report. off to see poly the tunnel. I HATE SLUGS! they are ruining my plants  may have to resort to pellets if i cant reduce the numbers..  off to see my father in law, hoping he is not so down.. 

love to everyone else

mungo xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

10fingers glad the operation went well, and hope that the journey back home went smoothly and you are able to get all the rest and relaxation you need.  Hope you brought the molten brown toiletrees back to use as well!!

Suzy what a mess!  10fingers is right, speak to your consultant on Monday and go with your gut, she is an expert but on the other hand it is your body and your instinct will help you to know what to do.  Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you  

Ruthie wow that's loads of follies!  How did today go?  

Heapy really sorry to hear about your fall, how frightening for you.  Hope the hospital were reasurring.  Not long to go now!

Mungo great to hear from you.  We are having a disaster in the garden this year too, its been so wet, and I can't bend down to plant stuff out so its all pot bound as dh has been too busy to do it.  Never mind!  I did make some elderflower cordial last week though which is yummy.  I have always used the organic slug pellets which have been ok, and the tesco value beer in a buried pot works well too.  Good luck!

AFM finally finished work on Friday and really pleased to be off but also feel at a bit of a loss, have worked full time ever since finishing uni.  My dh keeps telling me to relax but I'm not good at that so will probably end up doing lots of cooking and cleaning.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hello ladies

well the news is i'm going ahead with this cycle. she was in a much better mood today which put me in a better frame of mind from the outset. she did my scan and said she was very happy with my follicles and said they were the right size for this stage. she thinks i'll start injecting again tonight (instead of tomorrow) so she's ringing later to let me know. she said she was happy going ahead with this cycle and that she didn't feel our chances will be reduced. so i will go with that and get back to working on my positivity. so protein shakes commence again today. i'm feeling a lot happier after this morning. i think i'm due at least a week of no drama now.

mungo - how's poly the tunnel? darn slugs. we had massive snail problems over here when we first moved in. i spent days collecting and re-homing them and nothing was changing so i'm afraid i had to get the pellets out in the end. but i'd rather pick up a snail than a slug... yuk! hope your FIL was ok  

whirl - woop woop! that's me excited cuz you're no longer at work  thx 4 my best wishes hun. xx RELAX you.......

10fingers - how you doing? are you back home now? thinking of you xxx

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello ladies

Suzy - so glad things have turned round for you. Good luck on those pesky injections.

10fingers- yeh to your speeding recovering!  Lots of r&r for you my dear . You're nearly there.

thanks for the messages - i'm ok its all gone very quickly tbh. Havent been able to eat since D/R . Trying to have lots of protein but just lost my appetite. Good thing about it is that i have lost a few pounds.    I have a scan and bloods tomorrow and think i will be stimming on Wednesday. Much later than my last cycles. Im also scheduled for my hysteroscopy. Havent warned work yet as the clinic doesnt tell you anything until they get the blood results back.  I was warned its going to be militant for the next 2 weeks. Here's to my one of many 730am starts! 

Ruthie - how was Sunday ? whats the update?

Speak soon

Grace x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Suzy - yey i am glad, most importantly you feel happy and comfortable going ahead xx

Grace - hope its going well there, I am at the argc on Weds for immune tests and then will do my monitoring cycle when AF arrives next week (all being well!) 

Love to all x


----------



## Grace72

Hi lexi - good luck on the immunes. Have a good brekkie as they take 17 vials of blood. Yep i was stunned too. It took about 4 weeks for results to come back but you will be on your monitoring by that time.  I got my nasal spray at Bliss - cheaper than ARGC and they offer 20% discount. Even cheaper at Rigcharm but didnt have time to get there. Keep me posted.


----------



## suzymc

grace - eek! we really are cycle buddies  i start stimming (again) tomorrow. i bet you EC comes before mine though   what drug are you on for your stimming? glad you're feeling better now and that you've lost some weight. i was expecting my protein shakes to fill me up but i'm still a greedy so & so. although i think my portions are now smaller & DH gets given more than me. 

yes - ruth - what's the update hun?

lexi - if she's happy then i'm happy. that's the main thing. if she'd still been like she was the other day then i am sure i'd have cancelled. i still have my niggly doubts but i am going to focus on banishing them. Good look getting your 17 vials of blood taken on Wednesday... eek!!

afm - got the call.... stimming starts tomorrow again now. my oestrogen taking has brought my blood levels back to normal. very pleased about that. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

FIRSTLY - What are these books!!!!!?  ??

10 fingers - lovely to hear from you Sounds like you are doing all the right things, nurture yourself Hun

Heapy - sorry to hear about the fall, rest up Hun and look after yourself

Whirl - Thats the thing, when your use to something you do feel lost, enjoy the time while it lasts tho he he   

Suzy - So sorry I missed your upset, what to a to do you could have done without. Glad you feel comfortable with going ahead now

Grace - Yes I know what you mean during dr I lost some weight but each time I put the weight back on during stim, think its the drugs, because this time I haven't eaten anymore than normal and put some on!! 

Sorry I haven't been on I have been non stop all week until now. Popped on early this morning but too much to catch up on and not enough time so dedicated now to catch up with all you lovely ladies. I am soooo tired, sleep pattern is awful not had a good night in I can't remember how long!!! Think it must be hormones.

Scan went well yesterday, hubby and I was very shocked as EC is tomorrow!!!! Can't believe it. Worked today to make up for tomorrow and may take Wednesday off.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Another quickie as I knackered.

Suzy so pleased all is going ahead and you're feeling happy, this makes me happy. X

Ruthie hope all is well x

Grace good luck with the Stims x

Whirl whoop to finishing work welcome to the boredom club x  

Heapy I do hope you're ok I'm worried to hear of your fall x x 

Mungo glad to hear youre home safe I tried to reply to your lovely message but your inbox is full my love x

Lexi hey lovely, glad to hear its all systems go x 

Afm
I'm bloody knackered ladies. Slept better last night but not great as this wound is painful and keeps waking me up grr. Well at least I don't have dressings its actually glue. Looks like one of those pretend scars you used to get when you were a kid or was that just me being a tomboy? Dp got a sickness bug yesterday so as soon as my folks left when I got home within an hour he started being violently sick. Can you believe it. So we have tried to keep away from each other and I've felt very sorry for myself as had to shuffle around to get bits for myself. He's a bit better now thankfully. Today I emailed zw for the results of my level one and twos I know this should be the last thing on my kind but I guess mind time is all I have to keep me occupied at the mo! Have app to see surgeon next thurs so will find out more about the nasty blob then

Love to all x


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - glad the op went well. Wishing you a speedy recovery    sleep well tonight.

Suzy     yay, so pleased all good with you and your starting stims tomorrow. I bet that is a weight lifted off your shoulders. Have everything crossed for you on this cycle.

Ruthie - good luck for ec tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Heapy- sorry to hear about the fall. Hope you are ok?

              to Grace,whirl,mungo,lexi,loops,and anyone else I have missed.
Xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

whirl, wow congrats on finishing work. you need to find a good book  that is one of the few things that works for me.. yep i have just ordered some ferrous sulphate slug pellets and going to dig a hole for a beer trap. i think a few pots is definitely a good idea when you're about to pop   

suzy lol i am afraid i have been murdering my slugs, not just rehoming..i may be vegan but its them or the veg! my pepper plants have nearly had it  Anywa, HURRAY! wonderful to hear things are now going well and you sound really positive. brilliant! 

grace - wow how exciting that is great news hun. you must be plsd. hope you dont lose too much more weight tho now. 

lexi good luck for your tests on wednesday! i am sure that Af will turn up on time.

ruthie - wow! that's great news. wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.

10F&T you are doing brilliantly! am sooo impressed. oh no, how horrible for dh to have a tummy bug whilst you are recovering  make sure he is using lots of disinfectant and alcohol rub on his hands. last thing you both need. hope you manage to sleep better tonight. do pain killers help? lol i was a bit of a tomboy but not fake scars from what i remember. i was mainly just v scruffy & hated pink.. and read too much scifi hehe.

sturne how are you?

afm well about to go and wage war in the tunnel against the slugs. going to see if i can drag poor dh from his exam moderation to give me a hand. my poor pepper plants may be gonnas. the real mungo was a little confused by my antics this morning. a whole variety of murderous tactics are being used, i have found a hoe against a wooden block does the trick well.. i dont touch them with bare hands tho.. yuck! have just made an emergency order of organic slug pellets & nematodes!

slightly cross with my boss. we are still in a dire situation, lots of leads but no sales and facing closure in september if we dont get sales asap. still jet lagged but did 11 hours work today as a big tender has come in, which could save our bacon... i have already done more than i am paid for this month; but i havent said anything about it as I think it is silly to be a jobs worth at a time like this and we should all put as much work in as needed to generate sales.. and said as much to my boss. who had just said in team mtg as she can only pay herself 60% she is only working 60%! she is only paying me 50% and i am already well over my paid hours for the month. but if we dont put extra hours in, we're not going to generate the sales. think my boss has either lost the plot, or is seriously taking the ****. probably both. i SO dont want to go get another job, but if that is her attitude not sure i have a choice in the long term anyway.another colleague is on holiday all next week and the other colleague has offered to help me, but has 3 kids so genuinely can only spare a bit of time. so, i dont know whether to just start working to rule now, as if its only me busting my gut it all seems a bit ridiculous...  

love to loops, jadeyjade and everyone else

xx


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies
i will reply properly later i just wanted to come on and say Oh my! EC today *Ruth*. that snuck up on us all didn't it. 
best of luck today and i hope it all goes well. I am sure they will be collecting some lovely strong eggies 
love 2 all xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

*10 fingers* sooo glad you got the nasty bugger out. Hope you get some good news next Thursday. Lots of rest and tlc. 

Ruthie - wow tomorrow - sending you lots of    for those follies

Suzy - ok so it was a whirlwind morning of tests and scans today. They have given me a combi of merional, fostimon and cetrotide to start tomorrow after my hysteroscopy or Thursday. Looks like they will be calling at all times of the day for me to inject in the second half of the stimms. I'm going to have to take some time off soon. Work is crazy so waiting for that letter from the GP to wave at the horrible boss. What are you on ? I'm also on a trigger called gonasi which doesn require refridgeration. All new new new protocol . Bit wary to tbh.

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies  
*
ruth* - soooooo how did today go?
firstly your question about THE books.... they were even on the news last night. they're the fastest selling book of all time (& digital downloads aren't counted) it's a series, 50 shades of grey, 50 shades darker and 50 shades freed.... i've just finished the 2nd one. they are v raunchy so don't read when you're not getting any. lol. very very addictive. i've never read 2 books in such a short space of time and a great way to pass the time during the footie. probably partly the reason for the peek in sales but everyones reading them. i'm chatting with an old FF friend right now via PM about them  i remember last cycle you being totally knackered. i hope you feel yourself again soon.

*10fingers* - oh blimey! you sure DP's vomiting isn't cuz he's been fending for himself and has used the same chopping board for veg and meat again without even washing it? i've got all sort of strange visions going round of you trying to take care of yourself and DP being ill all over the shop!! i hope he's better now and has been washing his hands etc..... Ooooo your glue sounds interesting. sorry it's painful though hun. good news on app with surgeon being in the near future and fingers crossed for your level 1 &2's.....

*sturne* - thanks luv  i'm v pleased too  i hope you're doing ok hun

*mungo* - sometimes food over pests is an easy choice to make. i've never grown peppers well. pests or no pests. i think they need lots of sun and heat and we're not getting much of that now are we.... hehe! your boss should be working bloody 100% for her 60% pay. that's not the fighting spirit now is it.  such a shame you're putting in more effort than you should and not getting thanked for it. i will keep my fingers crossed that it will all be worth it in the long run. i don't know what to suggest for the best. it's so hard when your boss should be putting in the effort too. obviously they don't seem as bothered about the business sinking... or they're hoping you'll all sort it out for them. it's not fair at all.

*grace* - eek! they certainly keep an eye on you then! i didn't realise your hysteroscopy was during your stims. is this to double check everything is A OK ready for ET? with that amount of injections you certainly need to take some time off work. i'm worried about my 1-2 injections!!!! lol. i'm just on gonal f (as puregon still isn't being made) and then i add my LH suppressor at the end of this week. my trigger doesn't go in the fridge either. i can't remember what it's called though but it's not the same as yours. sounds good to be on a new new new protocol. i think change is always a good thing. shows they're moving with things.

*loops* - here's the stew recipe..... i did my normal modifying though. i only used 2 big tbsp of peanut butter. also i have no idea what edamame is (it looks like some sort of pea) but i put in a load of chick peas & red lentils and i cooked it all in the slow cooker.... a little chicken in it may also be nice but we had it meatless and the chickpeas more than made up for the lack of meat. v tasty it was. the curry powder, tinned toms and peanut butter are essential..... xx http://www.relish.com/recipes/african-peanut-stew/

afm - i forgot all sorts of important things from the supermarket today. even with a list!!! main thing i forgot is my cloudy apple for going with my progreens....so that'll be fun having it with water until friday!!!! yuk! i keep thinking of my injection tonight as my first injection.... i think i've totally put last week behind me  
we had lunch out so we have footie treats for tonight. we have mini lamb chops and i've done a homemade carrot cake... it's my best yet. DH is now only having 1 drink a night now... i know i know don't faint. but he's treating himself to two tonight. he currently has gout - since he cut back aswell. i have a bad feeling it's all the OJ i'm plying him with. so i'm keeping quiet about that perhaps being the problem. is there a wicked grin i can insert? haha! anyone else reading the 50 shades books?

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx
/links


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello ladies

*10f&t*- soo pleased the opp went well! have been thinking about you lots... Wishing you a speedy recovery and sending you lots of positive vibes   

*Suzy-* What a performance you've been having  Glad to hear your continuing with cycle, my first thoughts were that your consultant must want to get it right if she was so specific about your dates. Glad you trust her tho and good to see your back on track. As for her Crazy reaction, must be a french thing  Lots of love xx

*Ruth*- thinking of you for EC,  for lots of quality eggies xx

*Whirl-* Hope your finding some time to relax... No more work! Yeay msut be nice..Not long now! exciting!  xx

*Garce-* hope your feeling ok, good luck with stims hun xx

*Loops*- Hows things going with you? hope your doing well xx

*Mungo-* hope things get a bit calmer at work and your coming back to the land of the living. I have been working so hard since my return from the Maldives and I've felt like a complete zombie... Begining to feel a little more normal now xx

*sturn, heapy, lexi and anyone else i missed*  xx

*AFM-* Well i am just abut back to normal now after my holiday and jet lag... have a couple of days off work now as i need to get 3 assignments dine for uni, one down this morning two to go.. 
Holiday was out of this world, on our first morning there we saw two Turtles out in the lagoon so i swam out (in my Nighty) to look at them and discovered that they were trapped in a fishing net  so we dragged them in to shaw and got some scissors and cut them free! it was such an amazing experience, that we will never forget. We knew from then that it was going to be a good holiday and it really was... lots of laying around reading and snorkelling which was out of this world. swam with Manta rays, whale sharks, turtles and millions of Bright Fish. 
I think i now have the holiday blues as all I've been doing since i got back is looking at places where we could move to abroad like Thiland or china etc... LOL

Anyway more importantly i have FINALLY got a date for my operation: *28th June*, so not long at all.
This means once i have the tube removed i can continue with IVF so planning on starting my cycle mid July (providing all goes well with the opp) this should be good timing as we brought a house before we went on holiday and we plan on moving in September so hopefully we can move into our new house and start decorating the nursery 
Anyway enough of me... Oh i downloaded 50 shades of gray last night as i saw so many people reading it while i was away. Glad to see you all like it 

xxxx


----------



## Whirl

hi Everyone

Ruth ec today!  Hope it went well    

10fingers glad you are recovering and hope dp gets over his bug soon so he can wait on you!

Jade your holiday sounds amazing!  And a date for the op, that's great news.  Good luck on the house move too sounds like you're going to be really busy over the next few months.

suzy great you are seeing this week as a new start, hope the injections go well and really pleased to hear about dh!

Grace, sounds complicated but good that the clinic are really looking at your needs.  Hope everything goes well.  

Mungo the slugs aren't fussy and tesco value lager worked well for them!  sorry to hear about work, if the boss is saying that its not too great is it, particularly if the tender would really help.  Hope you find a solution soon  

AFm still trying to fill my time!  Am off to do some cooking in a minute, my freezer is starting to get full now.  Went shopping this morning but spent most of this afternoon with my feet up!

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you for the well wishes ladies

Suzy - Thank you for the book info, will have to read them when I know I can get some lol!! Thinking of you with the injections. Another   idea is when I released the new gonal f pen from my tummy I still kept the top bit pushed down until it was totally out of my tummy. Less spit i found. Probably just me being mad as per usual lol

Jade - Glad you have a date for op Its good to know so you can sort things out, get head sorted etc isn't it? Glad you had a lovely holiday. Congrats on the new house I know what you mean with assignments, although yours are heavy going than mine I think.

EC went well, fluid flushed too. I was awake more than asleep during EC!! I think I am becoming immune (if that is possible) to anesthetic!! the last 4 lots of it only one I stayed asleep throughout!! Woke up twice during this one today! The nurse said I had a concoction of med's during EC.  Well...we had 7 eggs collected, so fingers crossed at lease two fertilise     So scared about the phone call tomorrow, but staying positive too.

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - lovely to have you back  wow! your holiday sounds amazing. well done on saving the turtles. what a story. my 'dates' are all just for her to be able to do my transfer(s) as we've complained about our last two for different reasons. so she wants to save the complaints but i'd rather have any old person do my transfer if i means that it follows my natural cycle. now by bodies all confused. but oh well. go with the flow. good to hear about your operation being booked. gr8 to hear you've bought 50 shades... i wouldn't start it until you've done your assignments though as i find it hard to put it down. Ooo and you've bought a house too. how lovely  great planning too 

*whirl* - i know i know! i'm very very happy with DH. hehe! 20mins until 'first' injection... te he! good to hear you're getting the freezer nice and full. anything nice you've made of late? now i know i keep saying it but don't overdo it now! xx

*ruth * - gr8 news on your eggies & your fluid flush. did you have this on your last cycle? the fluid i mean? thx 4 your gonal f idea. no that makes sense, i will try that tonight. OMG i can't believe you kept waking up. if you ever have one again tell them you weigh about 5 pounds more than you do. that should increase the drugs. my worse nightmare. shocking!! here's lots of these for your eggies and DH's swimmers        

so glad the warm weather is coming back soon. it's pee'd it down nearly all day today. sick of summer...... 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauty pumpkins,
trying to make this a quick one but am aware I've been off for a bit...

Jadey: ahhhhhhhh you've been on your jolly hols. Lucky girl. we honeymooned in mauritius. Fabulous. Trou aux Biches in the north for a week which was truly wonderful then Dina Robin peninsula for last 4 days which was supposed to be the super-luxurious part but in truth was not so great as our first stop as they were undergoing a refurb but the golf course was BEAUTIFUL. I always say I'll snorkel and don't get round to it as Kig not keen so I'd have to do on my own. I always regret hugely after that I've missed out. i promise myself next time i'll be a big brave girl and go it alone.

10FT: so glad to hear op went according to plan. are you managing to abstain from vanishing into a haze of jeremy kyle and loose women? remember to let me know when Ben's away and you are up to visitors. I'll bring you a Hello mag so we can oooh and aaaah at all the pretty people and feel smug that we have genuine friendships and no hassle about which bentley/ferrari/aston to take out today. I got a fake scar once after ice-skating with some boys (about 12yrs old) who I wasn't supposed to be out with. then after we went to someone else's school fete where the make up thing was. I dropped myself in it when i got home and thought it was fun to pretend to my mum that it was an ice-skating accident. She asked me how long it took? Then how much it cost? Not-so-quick-thinking Louisa Jane answered "Greg paid for me"... Cue Mother - " and WHO is GREG!!!?"

Suzy - cheers for the stew. It won't make it onto our list I'm afraid as JLK is nut-free. suppose I could do it just for the grown ups. Here's hoping for a nice calm and happy week for you darling. So sorry you've been struggling. Onwards and upwards precious girl - it will all be worth it.
I have reserved 50 shades from library although not sure I'll bother reading when it comes in as the writing is supposed to be pretty clunky/novice? Do you think its just the fact that subject matter is a bit racy and different from the norm that everyone is getting so excited about it rather than it being a genuinely good book? I have just finished my month book club one 'Her Fearful Symmetry' which was actually better than i expected seeing as its about ghosts and very easy to get into. Bet you'd finish it in a day. Next one is 'Gillespie & I' which isn't so immediately engaging but i'll stick with it.

Ruth - whooop whooop lucky 7. Well done you - and for not flipping out when you wake up during anaesthetic. I would NOT be very impressed with that. Can you see anything other than the ceiling? Did they give you any idea of ET or do you just wait til they see how many/how well fertilisation goes. So excited this is it for you. Do stay off work if you can babe. As you say this is the last time you intend to do this so     and give yourself the very best chance.

Grace - happy stims darling. No boozing for you tonight with such depleted blood stocks - as if!

Mungo - sorry to hear about sh!tty work situ. It certainly doesn't sound fair with all the %s out of kilter. Does this boss of yours own the business or simply and employed line manager. must be the second surely. i'd say stuff 'em and work 30% while being paid 50% and find yourself another job sharpish. although I know you are a good, conscientious girl and will give 110% until you know for sure they have folded!   for the pesky slugs

Whirl, best get your curtain tops hoovered (beware of losing your balance) and oven cleaned (beware of chemical inhalation!) and cupboards ordered (beware of finding anything mouldy lurking at the back!). So many hazards while nesting for a pregnant lady! Good girl putting your feet up. I'm sure you've heard it plenty already but do really try to get some rest and proper sleep in the bank now. I cannot begin to articulate how tired you are soon to be. You might not have to get up 24 times a night for a wee but the 6 times you do will be much harder work! Joe wet the bed at 1am and so I had to do a full bed change and dunk him in the bath, nightmare about bees at 3am, then fell out of bed at 4.30am. And he's 3.5y so I am supposed to get a full night's sleep nowadays! Kig didn't have to tend to him because 'he has work the next day'. Hhhhhmmmmmm - I work Tue/Wed/Thurs but I suppose its fair to say mine doesn't count as I am a half-timer and its OK for me to fall asleep at my desk?  

Lexi - so lovely to have you back on here darling. We've really missed you. Tell me some holiday stories please. Did you go away again since ski trip? Are you listening to my bff's CDs still?

Heapy - see my note to Whirl about death-trap hazards! Hope all OK following your fall? Have the twins gone away yet? Hopefully a bit of peace & quiet for you too.

AFm, not a lot. Mother coming up at the weekend for a national trust adventure maybe. then the weekend after is the Aylestone Olympics - fake torch relay, fun run, mass zumba, tennis tournament, footie tournament, children's games (egg & spoon etc) in our little local park.

Much love to all - esp Ali, Sturne, Charlotte xx x xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - They have always said this 'fluid' was a cyst but apparently not, apparently now it is fluid. Each time I have had the pill for 3 weeks to reduce the size of the cyst. So a little confusing to be honest. Thanks for all my   

Loops - One of the times I woke up I felt the pain down below!! The other The anesthetist came straight over and put more sedation in my hand!! Fingers crossed if phone call tomorrow says we have fertilised eggs then et will be day 3 as they don't want to leave it any longer so that will be Friday. I will prob go back to work for Thurs, may stay off a few days next week will see. Sounds like you are busy at the mo. Do you get full summer hols off?

That's it for a now from me, I am so tired. Speak soon girlies.

All my love,

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

loops - doh! yes, i'd totally forgotten about the nuts. silly me, esp after i'd asked you about the choccie buttons   but yes good for grown ups.... but then best not to keep the peanut butter in the house. it wouldn't be the same without the peanuts/peanut butter!!!. In my opinion THE books writer isn't the most experienced BUT there's a reason why everyone is reading it and then recommending it. it is totally totally addictive, not to mention incredibly HOT. now i've read a few books like this in the past put this pees all over them. it's fab hun. read it!!! that's an order. i need more of you to talk about my Christian Grey crush with. Oooo i like ghost books. Is 'her fearful symmetry' worth a read then? I need something less hot during my 2ww to avoid orgasms in my sleep. hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa xx

ruth - well fluid is better than a cyst. but good it's now sorted. but odd they've put you on the pill to reduce the 'cyst' when they now say it's not a cyst   doctors/clinics etc.... get a hmph from me. sleep well xx


----------



## loopskig

*Ruth *- although i work for a college unfortunately my post is not term time only. am just drawing up the spreadsheet for who Joe will play with over the summer hols. Wish it were me full time  but I absolutely do appreciate how lucky I am. Bet you can't wait to have a bit of a break and put your (PREGNANT!) feet up til Sept although from what I remember from having done BEd at college and most of my favourite mates being teachers now it seems to go far too quickly!!

*Mungo *- same will go for Mr A I suppose and *Charlotte*!

OK *Suze*, will read it when it arrives but expect there will be a wait with it being new and popular. I'm certainly not prepared to buy it! Symmetry book is Audrey Niffenegger (Time Traveller's wife). I haven't read that either so its another library res. They text me yesterday to say its in and waiting for me to pick up.

Love to all, off to watch the footie xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Evening Ladies,

Right mammoth post coming up that i have prepared in word as i lost my earlier one;

Suzy – i had to do maximum on lengths of time throughout the whole cycle.  Highest dosage, 3 weeks down reg, 14 days stimms – everyone seemed to overtake me and i thought those follies would never get there.  I am so glad that your consultant is confident and that you have decided to go ahead with this cycle.

Mungo – i was scared after the fall as i had no movement for about 40 minutes which is unusual.  I was pretty winded and my arm was bad too – got a lovely bruise on it now.  But all else is ok.  Everyone at home was very sheepish as noone knew who had left the big puddle of water that i skidded on but as i said accidents happen.  Bad news on the slugs – my hosta plant has been ruined but with all this wet weather i cant keep the slugs out either so have resigned myself to a nibbled effect garden this year – would be peeved if it was veggies like your though.  I would be interested in how you get on with the nematodes.  Sounds like they are taking advantage of your dedication at work and are placing alot of the expectation on your shoulders.  Love it that your boss tried to play the sympathy card – surely she should be the one chasing her tail the most!!!!!!  They are lucky to have you as it sounds like you really care about changing things but unless everyone else is on the same page it almost seems like a waste of your energy.  

Whirl – Hospital were lovely and i guess it was a little dry run.  I was monitored for a few hours and then they were happy for me to go, which i was glad about.  My first week of mat leave was painful as i just didn’t know what to do with myself and felt even more tired as i had at work.  I am enjoying this second week though and am doing a bit of pottering around, some housework and visiting people and a fair bit of lounging/ snoozing.  Make sure you take it easy as you have even less to go than me!!!!!!!!!!  

Grace – Any kind of treatment/ change to my routine throws my appetite out of the window too.  I try to follow the five small meals thing when it happens so at least i know that my digestive system is still made to work.  Some of these meals are things like grapes and cheese or an apple and yoghurt.  I used to train with my friend who is a body builder and she taught me the importance of eating more small meals of the right food groups to speed up metabolism and i always try and stick to that – i used to be a real meal skipper.  Hope that you get to start the stimms soon.  As i said in earlier post to Suzy, i was a three week down reg and was so impatient to kick off to the next level.  

Lexi – hope immune tests go well

10F&T – I am fine now after fall.  My blood pressure went through the roof in shock but came back down before i was discharged.  Sorry to hear that your wound is painful – did they not give you super dooper pain killers?  Poor DP getting a sickness bug.  Dont blame you for steering clear of him as you don’t want to be woofing your guts up while in pain.  So glad they got the beast out – i bet you feel better just for knowing it isn’t in there.  Be good to get your results from surgeon so you can start to action plan the final bits to wellness again – sounds like it was pretty contained too if it was a hard mass.  Love it that you have been in touch with ZW re your level 1 & 2’s – i don’t think there is any harm in keeping your eye on the ball as you don’t know how you quickly you will want to start the next treatment and it is always nice to have plan A’s and plan B’s.

Sturne – thanks for your kind thoughts.  Hope you are doing ok? X

Jadey – your holiday sounds amaaaaaaazing and how lucky to be in the right place to be able to do a little local conservation.  I breathe through my nose so i find any kind of snorkelling or scuba impossible and would need one of those old fashioned diving suits with the glass helmet!  Good news on the op date and then starting tx in July.  And a new house too!!!!!!  Sounds like you will have lots of things to focus on in the next few months and a busy mind can be good for not focussing on tx only.

Ruthie – flippin heck, you must need a rhino tranquiliser now!  Poor you waking up – could you feel stuff happening?  Super seven eggies – well done you!  Now they are getting it on in petri dish heaven – looking forward to your news tomorrow on the little beauties

Loops – hahahaha thanks for the death traps and i will make sure i avoid them and only risk things like paper cuts from opening chocolate wrappers.  I am still scarred from last times sleep deprivation and cant wait to see how DP copes – oh he doesn’t know whats going to hit him!  Poor Joe and his unsettled night – its never nice is it.  Since the girls hit 11 we haven’t had any nights like that – funny how it just all stops.  They are here until the 5th July then they head off for their villa break.  They are pretty easy kids anyway so i will miss them and their pampering of me.  National Trust adventure sounds fun with your Mum and then the mini Olympics the following week.  I still haven’t tried Zumba.

Love to anyone else who i have missed xxxx

AFM – settling into week 2 of mat leave.  Had girls birthday celebration, Mums etc so kept me busy.  Girls have now finished all exams and now we are focusing on next weeks college enrol days and preparing for their prom on Friday.  They have a hair trial on Monday and i cant wait to see what they decide on.  The lady does up do’s with hair pieces so i am excited to see them glammed up.  They are quite shy things and run rings around my Mum so i had to drag them in the salon yesterday and force it all to be finalised – like pulling teeth sometimes.  Luckily the lady had kept them booked in for their hair done on the day, even though she hadn’t heard anything from them in two months.


----------



## Ruthie82

We had the phone call, 4 eggs fertilised!! Hope to be going in day 3 which is Friday, so everything  crossed


----------



## suzymc

i just did a longish post and i got an error message saying i can't post messages on this board..... erm ok!!!
so now i'll have to keep it short and sweet as i need to go out

ruth - 4 eggs is fab news. seeeeeeeeee, all we need is lots of this   here's to Friday. i'm sure i don't need to keep everything crossed as i am positive you will be having a transfer of a lovely embie or 2 on Friday xx


----------



## Whirl

Ruth that's fantastic news!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for Friday.


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - thanks all for the lovely posts. So here's how my last 48 hours went... last night i read about the hidden C test and got myself into a panic about missing the window to test as they need your AF bleed . I missed this by 3 days ! I really wanted to rule out this option as its seem lots of ladies with several failed IVF and miscarriages find they have a positive result and then get pregnant after being treated with a simple course of antibiotics. I emailed the clinic in Greece and they responded to say they could test from the blood during the hysto.  We had to wake at 5am today to head to the clinic for that early start and didnt get seen to till 830am. DH kept falling asleep in the waiting room and moaning about wanting a cup of tea. Seriously ! Whilst i'm lying there in theatre i'm practically begging the consultant to give me a sample and he brushes me off saying they didnt do it and also it was  unnecessary. Whilst this debate was going on the anesthetist was injecting me so that ended the conversation in 30 seconds flat. How rude to cut me off. Woke up and realised i had missed that window .    . I can not believe they couldnt just get a sample pot and hand me a small drop  of my lining . Not sure the hidden C is the answer to our problems but now i have a horrible seed of doubt.   

Ruthie - brilliant news  although heck waking up during EC - lordy!. Double the eggs you wanted  . Yeh! Here's to you being PUPO soon. 

Heapy - thanks for the diet tips.  will try those small meals. Although today of all days i cant stomach a thing. I'm supposed to drink 1 litre of milk but i know i'm not tolerant with milk so its eggs and whey to go protein for me  tonight. 

Suzy - stimms tonight. Got the call to start with Fostimon.  Another blood test tomorrow a.m. Man this is tough with 5 hours sleep every time.

Sorry for the me post but i'm walking around the house worrying now about this blooming test . Just so annoyed about not being listened to by the clinic.  

Love to all

Grace x


----------



## loopskig

Well done Super Ruth!

Nice early night for you Grace. Sweet dreams xx

We got a bit out of kilter and changed plans a bit for dinner last week so here's a bit of an amended version:

Sat> sausages, mash & cabbage
Sun> Roast beef at Granny's
Mon> salmon & veg bake - very nice and easy, probably on Sainsbury's website as its one of their recipe cards
Tues> Quinoa with halloumi http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/11290/roasted-tomato-halloumi-and-quinoa-salad
Tonight> spaghetti bolognese
Friday> beetroot & goats cheese tart (another Sains)
Sat> something fishy but I need some inspiration - any suggestions gratefully received please. i have some creme fraiche to use up so maybe a make it up as I go along risotto
Sun> chicken, veg & pasta (ANOTHER Sains!!)

Love to all,
Loops xxxx x

/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

hello ladies

firstly ruthie fab news on EC! Well done you and lots of   for Friday x

mungo so sorry work is continuing to be a pain in the ass - it all sounds very unfair to me and an impossible position to be in.  Sending you   And slugs to contend with too! tsk! x

suzy glad all is well.  Dp is fine now, should be landing in canada as we speak, ma and pa are here fussing over me which is actually very much appreciated right now x oo I keep hearing about this book, not sure I can hope with it right now! Maybe in a few weeks lol

jadey glad to see you back and your holiday sounds amazing! Date for op too next week = fab news, onwards and upwards now lady! x

loops you know me so well and you know already I've fallen victim to the lure of JK! Followed by this morning, loose women and my new current fave which is basically come dine with me without the food which is all about having a good nose around people's houses.  Perfect.  I love your fake wound story, brilliant. x  The mini olympics sound like great fun x Depending on the outcome of next week, DP may be going to Aus for a week so I'm sure by then a loops visit avec hello mag would be lovely  x

Heapy so glad you're ok hun I was worried x x 

Grace sorry you're worrying about the hidden c hun, I had the same thought process before all this business as it was the one thing I hadn't checked off.  How very rude of them to dismiss you!  You could ask to be treated for it anyway? xx

AFM - folks arrived today again as DP is in Canada for the night (he was supposed to go last Friday for a week) - they are looking after me which is actually nice even if it make me feel about 7 years old.  George from ZW rang me today bless him, says I have been in his thoughts.  As we're in London to see the surgeon next week anyway literally around the corner (the irony), I've made an app to see him for a review of my Level 1 & 2 results.  Had them through on email today and I WAS BLOODY RIGHT! There are issues (interpretation courtesy of Agate who is a star), although it seems nothing too bad in terms of needing Ivig or anything, but I do have a high level of DQa match with DP but my NK killing power isn't raised, so it looks like my body hasn't been bothered by the match yet.  It may never be.  I also tested positive for mthfr (a thrombophilia), but as heterozygous which is quite common but means I probably don't absorb folic acid v well.  My CD3 levels are also high and My tnfa is a little bit high too.  So all in all I might benefit from something like resveratrol and/or omega 3 fish oil 1-3mg a day - and during Tx, some steroids e.g,. prednisolone 10mg a day.  Interesting to see what G says next week

Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## sturne

Sent from Yahoo! Mail on Android - I had hidden c test in serum and it came up positive so both me and dh were put on ab's for one month. If found sperm is supposed to improve after taking the ab's which my dh did to some extent but not enough. But if you had done that and found positive, it would be too late because you're already stimming? Doesn't sound like the consultant was very helpful though.
Good luck Hun with everything xx

Ruthie - yay. You soon will be PUPO.....don't fancy waking through ec though. You're braver thn me xx

Heapy - enjoy your mat leave...ooh not long now. So exciting.glad you are ok after your fall. Xx

Loops - something fishy. We had fish tonight, top dinner. Sea bass (or any white fish) pan fried skin side down so it goes all crispy. Served with rice. We also in a separate frying pan added chopped yellow and orange pepper (half) very fine and half a bulb of fennel fried until brown, then add tin of cherry tomatoes. First time we had that tonight but it was really delicious, and quick to cook.

Afm - I'm fine thank you everyone for asking about me. Not been up to much really. Started my new job which I'm beginning to enjoy now. I didn't enjoy it at the start but liking it now. And loving the hours. Working mon-fri  and having evenings and weekends to enjoy with my dh.   so have decided that as I'm not cycling till sept, I'm taking the opportunity to get my mind and body ready. I would like to lose about a stone, so that's it no more choc, cakes or alcohol (well not as much anyway)  

Love to yo all xxx


----------



## sturne

Sorry my first part was to Grace. Don't know what happened there!!!


----------



## Grace72

HI sturne /10fingers - thanks for the posts. The lovely Penny from serum has emailed me with advice. I have to speak to my clinic to see if i can take antibiotics as a precaution but its not too late apparently. I do feel NOT listened to right now by the clinic. 

10fingers - the lovely agate also helped me out. I have been taking fish oil too - NHP is good with high levels of EPA. Havent had chance to get resveratrol but not sure its too late now as i'm stimming. Be interested to hear what G will say to you.


----------



## loopskig

10FT i don't understand even a tenth of your last para but don't try to explain further, I doubt I ever will!

Sturne, thanks for fishy dinner. Have some bream fillets in freezer so might give your suggestion a try Friday night xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie-  that's amazing news on fertilisation.  Now to visualise the fluffy, pink womb all ready to have those eggies back on Friday.  How many are you going to have put back?   

Grace- so a male consultant who pumped you full of drugs to shut you up- nice!  I know it is probably hard for others who have not been through treatment to understand how we all need to make sure every box is ticked but he could have tapped into some empathy and just put some in a pot for you.  I can't get enough of milk at the moment but I think it's because it calms my stomach.  Eggs were my face thing prior to ET but since then I can't stomach them and they make me queasy just looking at them.  Sure I will be back to dipping my soldiers in four weeks.  When I was training with my friend I went on her body builder diet and had the protein shakes.  I got so bored of the diet that I actually preferred the shakes and she had to check up that I wasn't swapping too many meals for shakes.  Only so much plain chicken or fish and salad a girls can eat.  I did the diet/ gym plan six weeks before a holiday as a bit of a challenge to see if I could get abs - I did but to be fair I didn't feel any different on the holiday as I am not really bothered about male attention so was happy to slink back up to a size 12 with some curves on my return.  Was fun to see how a body can be trained though and I kept some of the food behaviours, especially water intake.

Loops- I have become addicted to the fish counter selection at asda and in particular the trout with the lemon and pepper butter- its amazing! The dogs though prefer me to get the haddock as I can't eat a whole one so they get the leftovers with some veg.

10f&t- hahaha know what you mean about feeling like a child again with folks- mine are here most days and like to fuss around me but I am well used to it now.  Guess I will always be their little girl.  We had a very tough relationship when I was 13-19 (i was very troubled) but after I fell pregnant at 19 they were my life savers and my Dad was more of a Dad than grandad to my girls after theirs had disappeared. Wow I never knew there were so many factors that could be affecting fertility but sounds like you will have a really thorough plan of action when you decide to pursue tx again.  So next Friday will give you a double focus of recovery and goodbye to old problems and hello to new beginnings 

Sturne- great to hear you are enjoying getting stuck into your new job and it means you get quality DH time at weekends too.  Good luck on limiting your naughty foods intake.  The best way with regulating your body and healthy weight loss can sometimes be to eat more too (but of the healthy stuff).  The five small meals thing I mentioned to Grace can work well in this instance too as you get your metabolism to work regularly - stops sugar cravings as much too which is something I am troubled with- I love sugar and any foods that convert to it.  Also keep the water intake up as this helps women to avoid water retention, which most of us are prone to.  so September cycling- will be a new autumn pumpkin for the patch!


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
its a quick onje, just to wish ruthie GOOD LUCK!! wonderful news about the eggs, cant wait to hear your very positive news tomorrow!      

Suzie how are you doing hun? thinking of you      

10F&T sooo plsd you are being coddled by mum& dad. that is great and just what you need right now.   thinking of you lots. wow glad you got the L1s & 2's then! Agate is brilliant isnt she. i am sure these results and the tx protocol george will develop is going to put you in the absolute best position, after you kick this nasty buggers ****    you're doing brilliantly.     

loops wow youre recipes sound brilliant as ever. 

grace, oh that is so frustrating. i totally understand your wanting to tick it off. i havent and will never know..so do you have a way of getting the sample you need? can you just use some af blood? (sorry if TMI request!)

love to all

afm really sorry not doing proper personals. i am working on this huge tender. boss has buggered off again and left me to it - after firmly saying in an email to everyone i basically couldnt ask anyone to do overtime. she owns the business by the way! think she has lost th eplot   i stayed up v late last night writing a job app (well cv & covering letter which is what they asked for)... but its in london so although a great job (v competitive - they had 500 applications day before deadline - so may not even get to the 1st round!) i am not sure i want it. i like not commuting! oh well, we'll see. off to more tender writing.


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins 

*loops* - i bought the symmetry book last night ready for when i've finished 50shades (on book 3 now and i sense an impending doom  ) homemade fishcakes are always nice for a fish meal. just pre-cook the fish (steam if poss) & potatoes, then add 1 egg, bit flour, spring onion, garlic and ginger, shape and cook under grill...... you could have it with a tomato and avocado salad

*heapy* - sorry i lost my reply to you yesterday. it seems we're both having posting issues. i hope the girls get a nice hair do for their prom  do they have dates? hows the time off going? are you keeping nice and chilled

*grace* - oh FFS. that makes me so mad. what is it with consultants. i can't believe they put you to sleep when you were asking them to do such a simple thing. isn't hidden C what sturne had? i've never had the test myself but i'm trying not to worry because there's so many things we can be tested for and i figure i have enough to worry about. so on that basis and what i'm having to do myself right now after a clinic mess up is just try and stay positive and believe you don't have any issues or problems and just concentrate on feeling ready for getting pregnant. i had a right issue with needles last night. i think i'd picked a dodgy one as it just wouldn't go in..... grrrrrrrr anyway try and stay positive hun. big hugs 

*10fingers* - good job DP got better before his Canada trip. yes, i'd save 50shades for a bit. we don't want you getting over excited now. lol. i saw your convo with loops - before jeremy kyle you have Judge Judy on ITV 2..... M's fave. i don't like loose women though. they hurt my ears. i like the nose around peoples houses program too. especially when they think they have a really nice house but don't see the reality for all the dust. haha! yikes, he's gone all that way for just a night. eek! a bit of 7 year old therapy is always a good thing i think. aw bless George. isn't he lovely. Well i can't pretend to understand your results BUT you don't have raised NK cells and for that i am very happy. i can't possibly let you have anything else like that wrong with you. it sounds like everything else can be managed easily. it's good that you're seeing G next week. should be interesting & possibly distracting 

*sturne* - glad you are enjoying your new job. good luck with the diet.  you won't be the only pumpkin cycling in September.... so as heapy says more pumpkins for the pumpkin patch 

*ruth* - more of these for tomorrow     

*mungo* - i'm doing good thanks. (see afm, it's all good). i'm trying to stay as positive as i can and just feel ready for my embies. had an issue with my needle last night. it just wouldn't go in and hurt like **** thinking of you too xx good luck with the tender and here's some of these for your darn boss    

*afm* - i'm still in shock by how little DH is drinking now. he apparently has a plan. he's cutting right back from start of stims to virtually nothing up to EC. i'm going to try and persuade him into no drinking from friday-monday before EC (although euro final won't help,   don't let england be in the final  ). i think now he is beginning to realise he can still be happy without being drunk it could be a big step forward for him. it's really improved our relationship. it's like a weight has been lifted from me. we are so much happier because i'm much happier. and he's showing no signs of stress or depression from drinking less. also i have a question about sperm. i'm wondering if any of you have been 'recommended' when your bloke should 'relieve' himself prior to EC? normally it's 3-4 days for M but i'm wanting him to try for 2 days because then it eliminates/reduces DNA fragmentation. have any of you been recommended any 'timeframes'? any advice would be much appreciated

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

I probably have more to say later once i've read everything else but didn't want to lose/forget this link for Grace. http://www.chlamydiascreening.nhs.uk/
Can't you just pretend to be under 25 and do a test by post. I thought you had to have this anyway prior to IVF tx but I know different clinics have different criteria xxx
/links


----------



## loopskig

Suze - good on you and M for getting back on an even keel after your troublesome patch. Is it too patronising to find a little treat for him to enjoy and feel proud of himself for cutting down on the booze? Kig is rewarding himself with running magazines which he would usually only get once in a blue moon as they are about £4 a time. My understanding is that the boys should be 'relieved' every 2-3 days for optimum swimmers. I give myself a week off the bonking during and just after AF and can't bring myself to ask him if he makes his own arrangements during my period of abstinence. Its so strange that we have been together 15 years and enough shared experiences/indignities but I just can't face that conversation with him - euuuuuurgh!
You make the fishcakes sound easy. Perhaps I'll be a brave girl and try it next week. Have copied your instructions into my sheet. I HAVE made f/c before but am never very impressed, maybe because I try to do without egg (Kig intolerant, not quite allergic) and have always used breadcrumbs. Like the idea of trying with flour. Thanks for that.

Sturne - you'll have to see if MrMc has some booze avoidance/determination tips for you! I could quite comfortably be a medium-heavy drinker (despite my mother telling me its not big or clever) but I promise you will feel so smug and pleased with yourself if you manage to cut down/out all the things we are supposed to avoid. What can you do for a bit of encouragement? How about a week with no choc = treat yourself to a manicure? I am keeping a little tupperware with dried fruit/seeds/nuts in my drawer at work which I think helps. This week its mango, strawberries and walnuts. Last week pineapple,   seeds and brazils. I have a few mixed bags in the cupboard too and just keep topping it up. I don't recommend figs though, they're rank! Like eating my least favourite mushrooms filled with sand. Good luck with the healthy plan.

AFM still feeling pretty pleased with ourselves as since Easter have been managing zero caffeine, zero alcohol - well one glass of red a fortnight hard'y counts and even that's medicinal. The dinners are still going OK although it is getting a bit harder to get motivated. Have asked Kig to help me by being home and 'present' in the evenings to aid in getting us to eat before 9pm as I feel I'm getting a bit bogged down with other jobs (banking, general correspondence, getting a little welcome pack ready for my soon to arrive nephew, whatever other household stuff). He'd usually do about 2 dinners a week for me to catch up on that sort of stuff but seeing as I have been active in getting new recipe ideas I think he feels he's lost a bit of ownership. I'm more than happy to hand over the wooden spoon but he's also rarely ready to help as he's training for a London-Brighton ultra run in Sept and if he's not actually out running he's in the bath afterwards and stretching for 30mins. I do know I need to support him doing that which means picking up lots of the other jobs myself. Thought we'd got an evening of him being around just even to set the table and write the family birthday cards i had bought and addressed for him ready last night but after run and shower he announced he was just going to nip to Fosse Park (where Boots is round the corner, for those of you who don't know Leicester) as he'd run out of hair wax. 1.5hrs later he comes back at 9pm with plenty of Gap/Next/Marks bags of clothes that he and Joe don't actually need - surprised to find dinner all done and still I haven't had a chance to ring my mum to finalise plans for the weekend because I am holding the fort at home alone. Tsssk MEN! Its not as awful as I'm hamming it up to be in truth but I am just a bit shattered and could do with a bit of support. If I can encourage him to get involved a bit I'm looking forward to having the dog walked by 6, baby boy sorted to bed by 7/7.30, dinner on by 8 or maybe even before, ready to eat 8.30pm, bit of telly then bed by 10pm. Much more conducive to a headache free Loops! Will let you know my success rate. i'm not too hopeful! Do you guys have a target bedtime? I predict the teaching folk do!

Seeing as you girls did so well at rising to the fishy challenge, I have another for you all. When I bought chorizo for paella last week it was on offer so I now have another ring that needs using by end of June. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to give me some ideas what to do with my chunky sausage! Suzy you are exempt from this game as I reckon your recent literary experiences will have filled your formerly innocent mind with filth 

Ruth - very very best of everything for tomorrow darling. I want to say relax and enjoy it as one day you might look back on this as a fabulous event and milestone but seeing as I think I am the only one who hasn't been through it first hand I'm not so sure that it will be the best fun you've ever had! Looking forward to your PUPO announcement to cheer us all into a good weekend     

Heapy - I'll have to check out supermarket fish counter, cheers. I feel like a bit of a dimwit for not having considered the prepped stuff already.

10FT, i feel the need to point out that I'm not asking about daytime telly because I am a fan myself! I can honestly say I have never once actually seen an episode of JK and I thought I was only joking in suggesting it would be your new fave pastime. I am THOROUGHLY disappointed in you  I suppose there is one worse thing that watching it... at least you aren't a participant!
How's the scar? Did they say you will be left with a mark forever? Hardly the biggest of your worries but would be nice for it to heal away fully.

That will be all for now lovely girls,
Much love always, Loops xxx xx


----------



## sturne

Loops - what i would do is either make a Spanish omelette with it or have chorizo and scallops together.

Be back later for more personals xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Heapy - They originally said only one will be put back but revelations from previous goes made them decide two. How are you doing?

Mungo - Thank you for well wishes Hope you get the tender done, sounds like a lot dumped on you. Spend time out too

Suzy - Thank you Hun, glad dh has had a wake up call and what is even more fantastic is you feel you are getting on better and feeling better about your relationship, excellent news  How's injections going?

Loops - Thank you for well wishes and I will try to relax Glad your meals are going well. Perhaps hubby could do one weekend meal and leave recipe for one week day meal?

Work went fine today, think antibiotics are giving me sore tummy I also have a rash from gestrone injection, anyone else had or heard of this? 

I had a total breakdown doing first injection on Tuesday, think it was all my emotions from the whole tx so far as I had been upbeat and lets face it it can't last forever can it? Hubby ended up doing it, (he wasn't around before so I had to do it) I have ask him to do it from now on, gives him something to do to feel included at this stage too I guess which I like. Round two tonight, I'm sure it will go well (optimistic he he).

I have a lesson to teach for my course on Sat, so have been trying to sort it, just giving it ago so if I pass I do if it goes wrong oh well, there are bigger things to look after at the moment 

I am not sure when to go back to work. I previously went back after et, but thinking if last go have a few days off? Not sure. Have a trip to bowling a week tomorrow and the second week of 2ww (right near end of it) roaming around London on a trip. I think I will say I am not going on that one in case as that is the day it all went wrong last time (not that it will this time    )

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins  ,

So much has gone on since I last posted I'm not sure I can keep up! I have been reading but have had no time for posting. School is so busy at the moment and then the weekends have been hectic too. Hoping tomorrow brings good news, my mother in law gets results for her biopsy she has had. She had breast cancer 4 years ago and we are praying it has not returned. DH is taking his mother and I know he is dreading it  .

Ruthie - great news about egg collection. Have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow and hope you survive the 2ww! 

10F&T - glad you are recovering well  . Good to hear that your parents are looking after you. In the holidays I have succumbed to watching a programme about four weddings, four people attend each others weddings, rate them and the winner gets a honeymoon. Its on around lunchtimes and is light hearted watching.

Mungoadams - wow you have been really busy at work! Sorry to hear about your slugs. My DH has recently got an allotment which I have helped him a little with but leaving it up to him.

Suzymc - sorry to read about your problems with DH. I hope that is all sorted now. There are times when infertility brings out the worse in lots of people. I know DH and I have had are ups and downs over these few years. Also sorry to hear your cycle has been started and stopped and started again. As the others have said I'm sure the consultant knows best.

Whirl and Heapy - not long to go now!

Loops - I go to bed at 10pm sometimes earlier because I'm tired! I get home from school, we make dinner, eat dinner, wash up, I then usually have some work to do and then its off to bed. I'm getting a bit fed up with my evenings too but more because I'm always working and always tired. Its been a tough year at school this year as I have had limited support and spend the majority of the days with my class on my own so always have lots to do in terms of prep work. I can't help you with any meal ideas for fish or chorizo as am not a fan of either!

Sturne - whats the new job?

Jadey - holiday sounds fab! Our holiday to Gran Canaria over Christmas seems such a long time ago now. I feel the need for a holiday but not much chance this summer hols as no money and going to do FET.

Ruthie - how is the cycle going? What other drugs are you on? My consultant has talked about putting me on steroids and something else which I can't remember now even though my test results showed nothing they are hoping these might help.

So many of you are doing well with your healthy eating. I'm afraid I have kind of given up and eating normally.

Well its the race for life on sunday and I have failed miserable with any training. I only walk as I can't do running. If anyone wants to sponsor me I would be greatful but don't feel you have too- 
http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/charlotteroots79

I will try and be better at posting as I'm sure I have missed loads and missed people off (hello Alig) 

Charlotte x
/links


----------



## Heapy0175

Just a quick pop on to wish Ruthie a smooth ET. Sending all my positive vibes to you today and can't wait for you to be PUPO- all the very best Hun x


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruth - good luck for ET today, come on embies xxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, you lot are so good at personals! Sorry will try and do mammoth catch up this weeekend 

Love to all x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Charlotte - good to hear from you.  Wishing you and your mother in law all the best for today.  Don't worry too much about the eating I think sometimes we just have to give in to what our bodies are telling us!

Ruthie hope you are feeling better today.  I often had a rash after the buserilin but it went after taking it for a few weeks. Listen to your body and go back when you feel up to it, but make sure you get plenty of rest with your feet up for at least half an hour between 3pm and 7pm each day.

Loops your doing so well with your dinner.  For quick ideas, I often grill or griddle a salmon fillet, and serve with new potatoes and frozen veg and then make up a packet of the powdered hollandaise sauce to add flavour - the sauce probably has some additives but is made with milk which is healthy and the whole thing can be ready in about 20 mins.  With chorizo, its good in tomatoey based pasta sauces (anywhere you might normally use bacon), and cheese and chorizo toasted sandwiches are amazing!  PS I thought the Time Travellers Wife was brill, better than the symmetry book.

Suzy well done to dh!  I agree with loops idea that you should get your dh some kind of other treat for doing so well.  The euros are a difficult one.  My dh is being really good at not drinking, just in case i need him to drive me to hospital, but I am getting a bit cross that I never see him in the evenings because he is obsessed with watching every single match.  Also, he would try to 'relieve' himself 2-3 days before ec, we tried 3-4 days and 2-3 days but to be honest the nos. were so low it didn't make much of a difference for us.

Mungo sounds like you are really busy in between tender writing and job applications, hope things get a bit easier for you soon so you can have some time to wage war on slugs, and try to relax in between all of that!

Grace how are you doing?  Did you get the antibiotics in the end?

Sturne glad you are enjoying the new job and those hours sound just what you need for cycling.  I changed jobs before my cycle specifically to get a less stressful job and I have to say it made lots of difference, particularly in not having to take as much time off in sick leave etc.

10fingers hope you are continuing to recover and enjoying the time with your parents.  Glad you have got some results to focus on too.  I was given fish oil by the midwife to take from week 12 of pregnancy, and she gave me one by healthspan (www.healthspan.co.uk) called 'super strength omega 3' it contains 600mg of Omega 3 which includes 200mg DHA and 300mg EPA.  It must be ok to take as midwifes give it out to everyone in Coventry.

Heapy I know what you mean about feeling tired.  Unfortunately most of my friends work full time, but I went to aquanatal this week and saw one of my nct friends, and we are going to go for coffee after aqua next week and have invited the whole group so maybe a few people will meet up.  Have been focusing on house stuff, but tend to get an energy dip in the afternoon so have been doing plenty of sitting too.

AFM, have done a lot of relaxing, and a bit more sorting.  Am cleaning the oven and fridge out today (both are disgusting) and have done a bit more freezer cooking but not much as can't really afford a massive shop until pay day next week. We also got our blinds fitted today, so apart from light shades, pictures etc the hall stairs and landing is finished.

hi to Lexi, Jadey, Ali, Baby and anyone else I've missed

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

A quick one from me as I have been AWOL for a while, but thinking about you guys constantly. There is not much happening with me, as I am just taking some time out for a while. 
We are going down to Devon tomorrow for a week and I can't wait as I need some R & R and it is perfect timing for   so you never know a miracle may happen but I am not holding my breath. 
When I get back from hols then I am going to make a big effort with the diet and exercise plan again, as all my clothes are getting very tight and uncomfortable. 
10fingers - hope you are recovering well, I do think about what you are going through quite often, especially as one of my friends is going through breast cancer treatment at the moment and has just started chemo. 
Ruth - Hope all goes well today...

Hope you are all doing ok, sorry for lack of personals, but thinking of you all.

Take Care, Ali


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*loops* - your post had me chuckling. you were on form last night  DH is getting treats in the sense that i'm baking him healthyish carrot cake/muffins/flapjacks...but on yours & whirls suggestion i will make him a choccie cake (his fave) after EC. i think his main treat is a happy me. i really just am feeling so much better about everything. thx 4 your 'relieving' advice. hehe! The fishcakes are easy, is he intolerant to milk? perhaps add a little milk instead of egg? sorry the dinner motivation is getting less and less. i know what you mean! sometimes it's a bit like oh no not more veg - i can't face more veg. lol. tsssk! men. pants he's not about as much, especially to help with the meals. esp if his training is going to last until September. Perhaps mention to him that you're finding everything a bit much and is there any chance he could go back to doing 2 meals a week? I have a target bedtime of 11pm. Hmmmmm chorizo sausage...  lol. I add it to pasta bakes. other than that i will make no more suggestions  Yes my brain is full of filth, hehe!

*ruth* - soooooooooooooooooo? i was hoping to see a post from you. everything ok hun? i don't have gestrone so can't answer on the rash. I say have a few days off work if you can.

*charlotte* - lovely to hear from you  ooo yes, all good with DH again now. i'm very happy with him as he's really cutting back on the alcohol now and i tell ya it's such a weight off my mind. it helps me keep in a good mood with him. Good luck with your race for life on Sunday hun. i hope you're doing ok. 

*whirl* - i've just informed Loops that M's treat is a much happier me. hehe! i am baking him lots but i think i'll treat him to a choccie cake once he's 'donated' lol  Oh M HAS to watch every single match too. Luckily there's not as many to watch now but gee total nightmare. i don't mind the england matches but i have my 50shades books to keep me entertained..... so i'm not as fussed now but i feel for ya hun. thx 4 the 'relieving' advice too. both you and loops have said '2' and '2' is what i want to hear  i'd rather have less better ones than lots of not so great ones. you know?!  Wow you really are nesting. more resting than cleaning though k?

*alig* - oh funny. we must have been typing at the same time. i was only thinking a bit ago that you haven't posted in awhile and i was wondering if you were ok. have fun in Devon    

AFM - scan went well today. well in the sense that they're not too massive yet. she says they've not grown much and thinks i'll be on a higher dose from tonight and to add the LH suppressor Sunday but she's just rung and everythings staying the same. odd. ah well. oh and i thought the lady that i cycled with the last 2 times wouldn't be there because either she would be pregnant by now OR 1 month ahead of me as i'm 4 months instead of 3 but there she was. i couldn't believe it. apparently this is now her 5th cycle with my consultant. yikes!!!!! she didn't mention if she was paying or not.
have a great weekend lovelies

love suzy xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you're all well

Sturne glad you're enjoying your job and glad you're getting time to spend with DP now x

Grace hope your clinic play ball with the antibiotics.  I was taking ZW vital DHA not sure what it includes exactly but I think its a pretty good fish oil.  Not taking anything now apart from post surgery meds x

Loops you make me laugh girl! I don't mind that you don't understand my immunes post, I wouldn't either if I hadn't got Dr Beer's book ('is my body baby friendly') plus had the benefit of the help from an immune expert on the immunes board.  I think my thyroid antibodies were elevated due to the cancer.  The main concern is that I have a mutated gene (probs from my dad as there is heart attack/thrombosis history on that side) which means that its likely my body doesn't process folic acid and other B vits (backed up by another blood test as it happens which show my folate levels are low) - its fairly common but it has been linked to miscarriage and means I'll probably just need to take extra meds during tx.  The bigger risks are strokes/thrombosis when older  but at least I know now! So impressed with your healthy eating stamina! Good girl.  I agree with whoever said to maybe speak to kig about helping one night or something - communication is important hun, tell him how you feel x  I am pleased you are so disappointed in me tee hee! I am a dirty daytime tv tramp    The point is always about feeling better about yourself because when you watch these things you think I'm glad I don't look like that/sound like that/act like that/have a house like that lol.x  The scar is still as sore as a week ago but it LOOKS better.  I'm sure it will fade into just another neck crease over time, but for now there is scarves! although as I only own one I need to get myself out and shopping.

Heapy hope you're right on the new beginnings.  I now think 2013 MUST be my year lol x

Mungo oh my love I want to give you a big hug and your boss a big kick up the ass! I hope you will reap the fruits of your labour in all senses very soon!! xx

Suzy - so glad M has bucked up and cut back on the drinking and is getting lots of positive reinforcement from you with hugs kisses and cakes  Good news on the scan my love, slow and steady wins the race x

Ruthie thinking of you today and waiting for your PUPO news xx x x

Charlotte - oh yes, 4 weddings is a long time fave of mine, I think I've seen them all now lol.  Thinking of your MIL today   x

Lexi - sending you lots of  

Whirl - thanks for the link, not sure what is in ZW Vital DHA but that is what I was taking but have stopped it all now x  Glad you're getting some time to rest, but of course I understand your need to nest build! Glad your hall is finally finished x

Ali thanks for your wishes x Enjoy Devon, hope it isn't raining! x

AFM - I'm in a bit of a mopey mood today.  Didn't sleep well last night, I think the pain woke me up and then was in a foul mood when I did finally get up.  Bless DP his cheapo flight home was predictibly late.  He already had a 6 hour airport wait to face but I woke up to find he'd been delayed by 4 hours.  I'm tracking his flight and hopefully he'll be landing in 15 mins or so bless him.  He then has to race home by train/car from gatwick then drive us to Cambridge as I have an app with my consultant tonight he is going to be pooped.

Mum and dad left earlier and I must admit, whilst it was so nice to be waited on, by this morning (combined with my bad mood) I found it difficult having not spent so much time in their company in one block of time in a small space since I lived at home!  I was a bit snappy at my mum for a ridiculous reason and now feel thoroughly miserable for being such a ***** after they've been nothing but amazing over the last few weeks.    I suppose I'm likely to be a bit up and down, and today is a down day, maybe as I'm anxious about my follow-up with the surgeon next week, maybe too about going back to the hospital where I got my 'news'.  I don't know.  Mostly I miss my man and just want him home x 

love to you all x


----------



## Ruthie82

10 Fingers - It is totally normal to have good and bad days, you and your body has been through a lot and you are more than allowed to have your off days. Mums understand its in their agreement he he. I have snapped at my mum post ops and said sorry after but she new it was out of pain and discomfort, as will your mum, plus hubby not being there will effect you and your mum will understand that too. Don't be too hard on yourself, as a card my mum got me after an op says 'Be gentle with yourself'

Suzy - Glad scan went OK, funny bumping into the same lady 3 times, nice too I always find most people can't even give a smile at my clinic, always thought its because of upset, nerves etc and except some people are like that.

Ali - fingers crossed for your own little miracle Enjoy your break

Whirl - How are you doing? Not long now eek exciting!!!  Did you have time off post et? If so how long? Yes I want to put feet up during the 3-7 time, did you do that too? How long did you do it for?

Thank you Lexi, Heapy, Charlotte and well all you lovely ladies!! 

Well.... I am officially PUPO Fingers crossed my little ones stick and stay contented and happy        

When do I stop the daily milk?
Is there anything else I should do during 2ww?

Love to all

Ruth x x x


----------



## baby777

Hi Pumpkins,

Hope your all OK, sorry its been a while but I had a lot going on and kind of needed a break from infertility talk.

Where to start....

*Charlotte *- I hope everything goes well with your mother in law, how are you doing?

*Lexi - *How was your holiday? Any decisions on your next move yet?

*Heapy - *How are you doing? How long do you have left now?

*Ruthie - *How are you? Well done on being PUPO  xxx. I had some painful stinging injections, funny thing is that I can't remember which ones they were... isn't it funny how at that time we know everything inside out, from how many milligrams we took to what time and what day etc etc and then a few months later its gone!! I suppose our brain blocks out stressful periods in our lives!! Did you decide when to go back to work?

*Sturne - *How are you? Are you planning on going back to Athens in September? I'm hopefully going to go back in September too. If your there for TX maybe we can meet? I have been looking at apartments for rent this time as last time it worked out expensive at the hotel for 16 nights and I'm not as naive as the first time now, i get that it may take several attempts to work. My first round I actually was so sure it would...those days are over, but I'm still positive but more realistic now. Got to save the pennies.

*10Fingers* - Hey hun, how are you doing? My parents were just over for 5 weeks and they left and it feels empty. Just get used to them being here, even though we clash sometimes with opinions but hey...they made us right!!! My parents took 8 years to have me, so i suppose they are over protective for a reason. I did exactly the same thing with my parents, I was snappy and felt bad after!!! Any news from George or your results?

*Grace - *Sorry you have been having trouble with the clinic, are you going to get the c test done some other way? Whats making you think about this test? What stage are you at now hun, sorry I have been away and am trying to catch up? When is EC?

*Loops -* Hey you, how are you doing? You have done really well with cutting out coffee and alcohol...I agree that wine is medicinal and it does us good once in a while. My dads cardiologist insists on one every other day for the heart....JUSTIFIED!! I may be confused here (for a change) but what kind of chunky sausage are you talking about?

*Suzy* - Hey xxx. Glad your scan went well. What dose are you on at the mo? I wouldn't worry about the other lady being there 5 times, everyone is different, but I do get it though. I'm sure your follies are brewing up nicely in there. Any idea when your having EC?

Hi* Mungo, Whirl, Anna *and anyone I've missed.

Afm, nothing new really, just waiting for time to pass until September when hopefully will be doing tx number 2. Its boiling hot over here, i'm literally dripping. Does anyone know if this does any harm to follies What about sunbathing??

Lots of love
Baby
xxx


----------



## mungoadams

Ruth thinking of you... CONGRATS WOOHOOO      
  i am sure you have some lovely embryos snuggling down now for a 9 month wait  lots of lots of PMA for you!

Suzy sounds like its going well. wierd to see the same lady again. i am sure you will 'beat' her tho hun, #3 is the time for you!

10F&T ah bles you. i am sure you mum entirely understands. you have every right to feel grumpoy, or downright angry. vent away! everyone will understand. wishing you lots of luck for tonights app. 

baby777 heat does your follies good  enjoy!

sorry this is short love to you all, got to dash mate has just arrived.. but i just got a job interview (just phone, am on short list for face to face) and they had over 500 applicants so  poo to my boss!!!


----------



## charlotte80

Just a quick post from me. Not a good day, MIL's breast cancer has returned. I think I must have been really horrid in my previous life and it's all coming back to bite me!

Alig- have a lovely time. Thankyou so much for your donation xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Charlotte - Oh dear I am so so sorry to hear your news

Mungo - Yippee well done you!! When you mentioned it the other day I thought you'll get an interview, don't know why, intuition I guess Yippee again!!! Thanks for all your positive vibes

Baby - Lovely to hear from you, totally get the needing a break thing I have been there with that, like we all have and I am glad you listened to your needs yes I know what you mean by forgetting doses etc after cycle and it is funny how our brains manage it I am fine thank you for asking, antibiotics are causing me to loose appetite and feel yucky in the tummy area but PUPO wise I am OK thank you 

Antibiotics upsetting my tummy and appetite (the latter probably a good think he he) had a lay down for an hour this afternoon, listened to visualization CD twice which helped settle things a bit. 

Got to deliver a lesson tomorrow for my course, not worrying about it, what will be will be there are more important things to life

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to their weekend. 

Love to all

Ruth x x x


----------



## suzymc

i hadn't received a notification on new posts & i had thought that was a bit odd... so i just came on to see & i've actually missed quite a lot, not on purpose ladies.

*ruth* - woooooooooooooooooo YAY on being PUPO. i was fretting all day cuz we hadn't heard from you & then i thought with not getting the email notification from FF that you hadn't posted at all  i never gave up the milk on either cycle, milk is good for the embie once it implants because of the calcium. there's no right or wrong things to do now. i have read many articles and they all say that you can't over do it nor can you under do it. there's nothing really that you should or shouldn't eat either. so try not to over think it all. do relaxation once a day, that's my recommendation (but sounds like you're doing that)  good luck today

*charlotte* - oh no. i am so so sorry to hear about your Mum. Don't you think it's anything you've done. big big hugs    stay strong and you will fight it with her xx

*baby* - you listened to me then? lol   rather you were here a little than never at all hun. that'd be lovely if you and Sturne get to cycle together.  I'm on 175ml. Slow and steady! although it may be a bit too slow but she didn't up my dose when she had said she might so i'm sure she knows what she's doing. afterall there's over a week until EC yet. EC is the day after euros final.   so i have to hope England aren't in the final or else i'll have no chance persuading DH to not drink the day before. i'd imagine the boiling heat will be good for your follies hun. afterall we use hot water bottles to help them (but i can't bring myself to do that now). sunbathing is good cuz of the vit D. so long as you wear sun lotion and don't wear sunglasses as you take most of your vit D in through your eyes

*10fingers* - oh  sorry yesterday was such a difficult day for you. i hope you're feeling better now DP is home. he is home isn't he now?   i guess there's a price to pay with our time when it comes to cheap flights. sometimes it's worth spending the extra not to loose so much of our time. your mum will understand that you were having a bad day. seeing them so much is bound to start getting a little difficult. just don't worry about it. k? how did it go in Cambridge last night?

*mungoadams* - oh wow. you got an interview. you clever clever lady. hehe! way to go hun

*loops * - he can forget the chocolate cake now. he is giving himself friday and saturday off and so had 4 drinks last night!!!!!!!!  i mean he still wasn't drunk so what was the point?


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl -  Nice that you are making the most of NCT.  My friend in London built a whole new network of friends through hers as we were all either miles away or working so she was quite solitary.  Getting so excited for you now.  When’s your next check up?  Feeling any rumblings  or signs?

Alig- hope you are having a lovely break in Devon.  Yummy cram teas galore round there – my fave!  

Suzy – glad all is going steady on the scan.  Looks like you are progressing as she would like then.  Great news on DH cutting back on booze.  Maybe you saying you will pull out of treatment if you didn’t see the point shook him up a bit and he thinks that if he doesn’t toe the line you may pull the plug.  Dont get too cross that he has the odd slip up at weekends as what he is trying to do in the week will be having a massive benefit.  Mind you i expect there were quite a few peeved women in the week when the BBC health page did an article on how alcohol and drugs didn’t affect sperm quality – yeah thanks BBC!  All of our coaxing to get the fellas to cut back ruined in one swoop.  I just cant agree either as if it has such a detrimental effect on health then it has to affect the whole body in some way!!!!!!  

10f&t – i think that 2013 will be your year.  Please don’t be hard on yourself for having down days and moments.  You will be having such floods of different emotions over the next few months and you do need to let the negative out with the positive otherwise you will have an emotional crash once everything is ok.  You have come straight from dealing with the unfair Russian roulette that is fertility treatment and have been thrown into the unfair situation of that now being halted while you fight a disease that is scary as the most things you hear are negative and not positive – its a case of bad news travels fast yet there are so many stories of people repeatedly beating cancer in different body areas, especially when it has been caught at an early stage.  Your folks will understand that while you need help you will also lash out and need space from time to time.  When it comes to Mums and Daughters there is no situation that a sorry can’t mend, she will love you unconditionally and even though words hurt she will understand the reasons behind it.  Try to just go with what you feel , good or bad and when it is really bad a good punching session into pillows and mattresses can help to really get that frustration out.  Hope your DP gets home soon for some love and cuddles

Ruthie – hope day two of being PUPO is going well?  Just relax as much as possible this weekend and be good to yourself.  My clinic were really strict on baths and swimming until 12 weeks pregnant and i took this to the extreme after doing research and didn’t have one until about two weeks ago.  Warm showers all the way, which was a killer as i love soaking in a tub.  I used my IVF CD daily after ET and found it really helped to chill me out.  Not great news on the tummy upset but just keep hydrating where you can to counteract things


Baby777- i completely understand your need for a break so you never have to apologise.  The midwife seems to think they will do my section at 38 weeks so only around 4 weeks left.  I have a special date on the 23rd and am going to request the section for then as it will be really nice for our family but we will see if they can accommodate.  You are so lucky it is hot there!  We are getting one to two pleasantly sunny days and then four of rain, rain, rain.  I don’t think sunbathing ruins those follies at this stage and wouldn’t worry until you start next tx – whatever makes you feel good about yourself.  I used to be a bit of a sunbed queen but now i don’t go in it at all as i seem to get more wrinkly from it these days.  Shame as i am dark haired but green eyed and a tan does make me look good.  I would fake it but i am so low maintenance when it comes to stuff like that.  I have to be in the mood for make up even – lazy lady!  Bet you all have an image now of this pale, hairy lady – hahahahaha!

Mungo – OMG an interview already and you are one in 500 – lets hope they realise you are a ‘one in a million’ person and could be a big asset to their company – i smell new job in the pipeline!!!!!!!!!  Hope it went well and you are now preparing for stage two?

Charlotte – really sad news for you about MIL.  If she has beaten it once then here’s to getting rid of the sucker again.  I know it is not nice to have to stare chemo tx back in the face but i hope it is nice and early enough to give it a zap and get her back to where she needs to be.  I don’t think it is that you were horrid in a previous life but that you have such a great personality and life force that someone somewhere feels that you can support yourself and others through some of the toughest experiences and trials in life.  

AFM – off to have my tea out and to see Red Lights at the cinema with DP today as a treat.  He has spent most weekends doing his man bonding stuff before his life ends and he gets trapped indoors with me FOREVER!!!!!!! Hahahahaha - so it will be nice to have some quality time today.  The kids are off to a birthday party this evening till 10pm so will be a peaceful evening for us.  Hope everyone else has a wonderful Saturday xxxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Ladies,

I'm officially back and my obsessions have started already  ...!!!

*Mungo* - great news about the job interview. I'm sure you will do great and then you can tell your boss where to shove it!!

*Charlotte* - I'm so sorry babe that you have additional stress added to what your dealing with already. I'm sure your mil will be ok and dont think that you are to blame!! 

*Ruthie* - glad your doing well. Shame about the antibiotics but I suppose they had to be take so its all worth it.    . What are they for? Are you OK? I think I've missed something.

*Suzy Queen* - Yes i listened to you and you were right. I feel much better for it too. Glad to be back and on track again and I'm feeling like I have to make more effort diet wise. I have been really good for the last 2 days so I will continue. Sorry I keep asking about doses, I shouldn't compare but I'm on really high doses compared to everyone else so it worries me!! We watched the Greece match last night and what a load of crap...shame. Men are just so selfish when it comes down to drink... i really get where your coming from. I just ignore my dh until he stops being an ass!! I hope for you that your dh doesn't watch footy the night b4 (you know what i mean)   !!!

*Heapy* - Time has moved so fast, only 4 weeks left. I bet your sooooo excited. I really hope they can do it on your special day. Just beg them and dont take no for an answer  . I bet you do look good with a tan. I love Green eyes. My DH has Green and I hope my little ones get them too...not taking the pee, I would be happy just to get a little one but one must be optimistic right?? I dont do fake tan either, cant be bothered. I do love a good tan though and I will get started tomorrow on my first beach day xxx yay. Hoe ypu enjoy your movie with DH. Let us know if its good. I fancy a good movie.

*10Fingers* - How are you? Any updates with your app? I'm sure your enjoying having DH back. xxx

AFM, nothing much...I'm hungry for a change! Chard and tuna is not helping!

Lots of love
Baby


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - what are you like, that is the sort of thing I would do, glad you thought to check  How are you doing? When is next scan?

Heapy - How was your night out with hubby? Glad you had some time to yourselves Thank you for advice, being PUPO is good, last day of antibiotics today so hope tummy thing clears up by Tuesday. It is a small price to pay if this works        

Baby - The antibiotics are because at a scan during tx what they have thought for years was a cyst they suddenly decided was fluid where my blocked tube isn't letting it go past, so they decided at ec to flush the  fluid out, I have to have antibiotics anyone in ec due to risk of internal infection but they wanted me to take some orally too due to the flushing of the fluid. Hope your hunger has passed 

I had my lesson observation yesterday for my course, it went well after an initial wobble, this week has been so hectic with ec, et and planning for the lesson that by sat I was done! One lady said I am surprised your here after your week (she was the only one who new about IVF). However I got through it, got good feedback, so wait to hear if I passed hopefully find  out by Wednesday 

Tummy seems to be up and down, eating meals as I know I should more than because I want to to be honest. MIL cooking a curry today, don't think I can stomach that to be honest, may have to have a bit don't want to seem rude or ungrateful. Still antibiotics all for a good reason and today is last day of them so hopefully symptoms decrease by Tuesday

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - how was the night out with your fella? good i hope....  I didn't see the article on the BBC page about alcohol not effecting sperm. good job DH didn't either. yikes! there's way too many reports out there proving it does effect IVF/natural chances. They tested a group of couples in America and those that drunk (including the men) had a 40% drop in IVF success. I'm sure many men father children that drink, it's just not worth the risk. i'm trying not to get cross. it's back to normal drinking for him now so so long as i can stop him drinking sat & sun next week then there should only be one more night of drinking more than 2 a night. but tbh he didn't drink much more in the end, maybe he felt guilty? although he may need more tonight!!!!

*baby777* - you're not the only one who will be on a 'high' dose. let's not call it a high dose, let's call it an appropriate dose. it's just the right dose for you and your eggies. i respond normally so my dose isn't as much as yours. but we all reach the same goal it just takes different amounts of drugs to get us all to the same point. lol suzy queen, you're funny. here's hoping england go the same way as Greece tonight hehe!

*ruth* - yes. i had an ex-blonde moment i do believe  i am considering going back to blonde. well at least ashe blonde. it'll match my roots better. i haven't died my hair now since i saw you all and it really really needs doing. it's a very odd 'look' let's put it that way. i'm doing ok thanks, my next scan is early tomorrow. fingers crossed somethings happened over the weekend!! glad your lesson observation went well yesterday. onwards and upwards. good luck for wednesday. did you eat the curry today? not the best thing for a dicky tummy so i hope it went down ok & that you feel better soon.

*afm* - i'm in fear i've done too much now. i was only doing a little bit of gardening but now i have a pain in my left ovary  i've had a bath and now i'm just gonna chill before cooking dinner. it needed to be done and DH was being a stubborn  he came out near the end to help, i think out of guilt!!!! i didn't feel i was over doing it though so maybe it's not related. 
anyways i'd like to say COME ON ENGLAND but as you know a big part of me is hoping they loose so they're not in the final....... i'm so bad!!!
i hope you're having a lovely weekend. we've had sun all weekend which has made a nice change

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Good evening lovely ladies

Alig - hope you are enjoying your break in Devon. I have family in Devon, really like it, especially the cream teas.ummm yummy!!-   

Mungo - congrats on the job interview. Well done you. Hope it goes/went well and you are through to the next stage.

Charlotte - so sorry to hear about your mil having breast cancer.    

Suzy - after so much talk about the book I had to investigate myself. I wondered if they do it in an audio book, and they do. I do so much travelling to work that I like to listen to audio books to pass the time. I usually get them from the library but they don't seem to have it in my library (probably to new) so am going to purchase it. It sounds very interesting!!   glad your cycling going well so far. Just take it easy tonight from your busy day in the garden. Here it's been sun and showers pretty much all day. We are growing strawberries and some little bugger has had a bite out of each one....probably a mouse or maybe the birds.

Ruthie - hope you feel a bit better. Did you manage to stomach some of the curry?

Baby - wow that would be great if we were cycling together in sept.     you said you were a bit naive in your first round and thought it would work first time. Ditto.honestly that sounds just like me, after going to doctors first time and getting referred to Ivf I thought that was it, problem solved....so naive!! I stayed in penny's apartment last time, right next door to clinic which was very convient and cheaper or similar price to hotel. But this time I think we will stay in a hotel with swimming pool for dh, as he loves swimming and would be nice if we could try to think of it more as a holiday, considering this is our holiday iykwim. Have you looked on the accommodation thread on the Greece board, lots of ideas of where to stay?

Heapy - hope you enjoyed your weekend and quality time with dp. How was your film?

Afm - Had a nice evening out last night with our friends. We went for a meal, very disappointed with the portion sizes. Either I'm a pig and far too greedy or they had reduced their sizes because they have reduced their prices too. Honestly I got home and could have eaten another meal  
Just as well I'm on a diet  
Footie on soon,come on England (sorry Suzie). 
Someone asked what my new job was. Sorry I can't remember who. It's working in an admin office. Something very different to what I previously did. But starting to like it. Just was thrown in the deep end as the girl who was going to show me everything and I was supposed to spend a couple if weeks with her has her baby early, so started without having a clue, and neither did the other two ladies whom I work with know much. So it was like the blind leading the blind. I am normally a quite organised person, and like things done properly. But heyho it's getting better. May start to look for something closer to home though.

Anyway love to all, especially 10 fingers. Xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy your wish is England commanded he he 
Thinking of you at scan, let us know how you get on 


For those of you who kindly asked, I tried a small about of the curry at mils, a piece of chicken and a smidgen of juice so it was ok. pudding was a homemade sundae with choc brownie, crispy choc, vanilla ice cream, strawberries and cream, yum! unfortunately I had to pass tried a mouthful of hubby's though 
Tummy is feeling better not 100% but now antibiotics have finished hopefully it clears up. I am slowly making my way through a smoothy with banana, raspberries, natural yog, brazil nuts, pineapple juice and a little water. 

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

Morning all,

*Sturne* - I know Athens really well so if you want help with hotels and locations just let me know. Try and stay away from Omonia square as this is the roughest part of Athens. Its full of drugs and prostitutes, very dangerous at nights. Plaka, Lycabitus hill (serious hill with hard work for walking, like the bond street of Athens) and Syntagma square are great. You may want to look into a coastal area called Vouliagmeni. Its about 20 minutes into town but the hotels there are lovely and its on the beach. I have actually found that its cheaper to stay coastal than in Town, but you have to travel a bit more to get back to town. I stayed in the Divani Appolon when one of my cousins got married and its amazing. Has 2 pools, one salt water and the other normal, plus the beach is close by with great fish tavernas close by. The only thing we found was that we got a little bored because we didn't want the beach at the time as we live in Cyprus so we kept going into town everyday. There is more to do in the town centre. But for relaxation its perfect. There are other nice hotel there also. 
We decided not to stay in a hotel this time because i found it hard regarding food as I couldn't cook and eat the healthy foods i wanted. That's why I want an apartment near Carrefour so I can buy and cook good fresh food. Its harder than you think to eat out healthy with all of the kebabs and take away foods there. 
Are you getting your meds in the UK or Athens?
Sounds like you had a nice night out, I am dieting too and hate small portions but its the only way for me. I have cut out bread, pasta, rice and potatoes for the last 3 days and have lost about a kilo. I also feel lighter and have more energy.

*Suzy *- Looks like you got your way with DH (hehehe). Sad about England loosing, I think they over did it on TV and psychologically messed the team up regarding penalties!! If everyone thinks your going to fail then you think that and then you do!!! Regarding high doses, I have read that a lot of clinics in the UK will not give more than 400iu, I cant find out the reason why though? I have noticed that European clinics love higher doses!!! Either way, I'm glad that they may boost my eggs, cos last time they were not perfect but I was never ever told until after BFN that the quality was bad. Maybe this is a tactic to keep us not stressed! God knows!
I dont think you have over done it, I think its good for blood flow to keep active! Years ago they used to keep women in hospital for weeks after birth and now they get up up and walking to get the blood flowing so surely its better to move around an bit rather than do nothing!! I bet you can feel your eggies growing by now??

*Ruthie* - I see, its good to have the antibiotics then. I think I read about this when you mentioned it in a previous post but my brain got confused. Your symptoms should start to go soon, also dont forget that it may just be your body healing from EC, the liquid and meds etc and of course from PUPO!!!     . When you say lesson observation does that mean your training to be a teacher?

Hi to *Loops, heapy, charlotte, anna, mungo, 10fingers, lexi, grace, alig and whirl*...hope I didn't forget anyone (sorry, if I did)

AFM, I had a great day yesterday, went to the beach and chilled out with friends. Starting to plan our next move and looking at the cost of meds. Cant decide if I should buy in London when i go next month or from Athens? Cyprus is crazy expensive so I wont even bother looking into it! I heard that Asda is cheap but I cant find anything on their website. Did any one use them? My clinic can get them for me for 1980 Euros which is about 1600 GBP, does this sound reasonable considering im on high doses!

Lots of Love
Baby777


----------



## Ruthie82

baby - we had to ring Asda, but they turned out to be dearer than the provider the hospital used. I have heard on FF that different Asda's charge a different amount, so may be worth noting. Good luck on researching prices and hope you find a 'decent' price. I am training to teach post 16, I finish the first course in a couple of weeks and will decide what to do about finding a job in the field and going on to the next course. I did it to take my mind off waiting to start IVF (and obviously because I have an interest in teaching). I am concerned because my sickness is poor due to emergency op and 3 rounds of IVF, (only had one/two day off in two years due to being sick sick). However thinking   it wont matter because I will be pregnant and will stay at job, maternity leave then review situation after bubba born     

Just found out our frozen two didn't make it, based on last go I am not surprised. I am pregnant, pregnant, pregnant!!!!!!!!              

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## baby777

*Ruthie* - Yes you are pregnant, pregnant pregnant!!!        . Thanks for the Asda info, will try and call them. Your course sounds like hard work. I love your plan  .

Baby


----------



## Ruthie82

Baby- Its intense, 11 weeks but lots of coursework!! Well I figure I can think negative or positive, as this is our last go I may as think positive     If it comes back to bite me i'll deal with it, but right now haven't anything else worth thinking other than positivity


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Ruthie congrats on being Pupo yay  hopefully the dodgy belly will soon be completely banished and you can enjoy your food again. But yes you just concentrate on being Pupo !!! X glad the lesson went well x

Baby you sound in good form, glad to have you back! I'm ok thanks, yes have spoken to George see Afm. Wow your parents were trying for 8 years that's so lovely x x x x You're so lucky having a beach to chill out on! I too was going to be on a high dose of Stims and I did a lot of ringing around as my drugs were originally coming in at 2.5k! Managed to get them down to about 1900. I found a local asda to be cheapest on a few things then I was going to get merional from the local NHL hospital pharmacy and the main drug fostimon from pharmasure the main supplier as I just couldn't get it cheaper. It's definitely worth ringing around a few places then if you need to you can ask your clinic to split your prescription as you can only get it from one please if it's all on one prescription x

Mungo well done on the interview you clever girl! But then we all now how clever you are x x hope you've got through to the next round and it works out for you then you can tell your boss to shove it where the sun don't shine x

Charlotte so so sorry to hear about your mil's cancer has returned x please don't think it's in anyway your fault. Was it Heapy who said we are dealt cards in life that the big whoever or whatever thinks we can handle and for us to take something from it. I think it's really important to try to take some strength and positivity from the situation. At least she now knows about it and that makes some action can be taken.msending you lots of  

Suzy yes Dp got home on Friday half an hour before we had to set off for Cambridge bless him. See Afm for update. Glad to hear you got out in the garden don't worry about doing too much it's good for blood flow x hope today goes well my love x you got your England wish in the end tee hee 

Heapy thanks for your message, you are so lovely and a very wise lady! Probably because of all the crap you've been through and this is what makes me realise it's the **** in life that makes us beautiful people so I am looking forward to becoming a more beautiful person   hope you enjoyed your well deserved night out with dp x

Sturne gla dyou had a nice evening out even if the position sizes were small! X x 

Afm
App with endocrinologist on Friday was fine, she was just seeing how I was really and took some bloods which will be ready for the surgeons to see on Thursday. She says it will be 12 months before my scar heals properly but she was really pleased with how it looked after one week. I think my calcium levels must be ok now as I've not got the tingly feelings and haven't taken a tablet since Friday. 

I spent Saturday researching my level one and two results and generally vegging in bed. It seems my borderline low natural killer cell count whilst good for fertility is bad for cancer. I'm unclear as to whether they are low because of the cancer ie because they are working hard to fight it or they are just low. Apparently it's quite common for them to be low if people have cancer, but it is not good as I need them to fight it! But hopefully if it's now gone, it isn't an issue but it's a bit of a worry. I'm going to share all the borderline results with the surgeon on thurs and also I think I'll go to my gp next week and see if I can get referred to an immunologist or at least a haemotologist to give me some expert feedback. I'm seeing george at zw on thurs and he will give me some interpretation I'm sure but I'd like more exploration done as I'm sure that there are some underlying immune issues going on. Another set of results suggest I am borderline anaemic too but I'm self diagnosing which isn't always good, but this combination of results is common with autoimmune disorders so it is worth me finding out more.

The positive of course with all this is knowledge as I now know more about my body than I ever have which is quite empowering.

Yesterday 2 of my London friends came up and we went out for a roastie which was lovely. I actually put make up on for the first time in ages and it felt nice. I had 2 glasses of wine and was very tipsy lol. After they'd gone I got a bit miserable and caused a bit of a fall out with dp. I think it's because I'm bored, i miss my friends as they dont live near me and also I think he finds it very hard to be my cheerleader constantly. He has never coped well with my down times and obviously now I have a reason to be a bit miserable I think he thinks it's all ok now I've had the surgery but whereas I won't rest until I've had a full body scan as I think the cancer is everywhere right now!  We are ok but I just don't think he gets me, but there is no change there!

I really want to have a big splash out on clothes to perk myself up but I am too tired to go to MK for the day so will have to wait. Today is a duvet day on the sofa, tomorrow maybe I'll have more energy. I need something to occupy my active mind! Can't wait for this sun which is on its way this week 

Love to all x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok, 

Ruthie, I think its great you are being so positive. I am keeping everything crossed this is you time, when is your OTD? 

Whirl, sounds like you are nesting well! hope you can relax a bit over the next few weeks xxxx

AliG, good to hear from you. Time out is a good thing some times, do whats right for you. Enjoy Devon and BMS!xxx

Baby, welcome back! Glad all is well for you and sounds like you are gearing up for your next go  

Mungo, great news on your job interview. I am really pleased for you and sounds like you are putting yourself first with work for once, good on you xxxxx

Heapy, hope you enjoyed date night with DP! enjoy them while you can.....I am sure DP is looking forward to his new life as a hermit   xxxx

Charlotte, I am so so sorry to hear about MIL   and echo everyones comments on here xxxxxxx

Suzy, my love.....Hows it going? been thinking of you lots, hope you are not doing too much! Get yourself firmly plonked on that sofa with a good book   where are you up to with Mr Grey? xxx

Sturne, sounds like you're rising to the challenge at work. I am the same of you with portion sizes, such a pig! I literally eye up everyone elses plate to see who's got the biggest portion! I then eat mine and pick off DH's plate, which drives him mad. xx

10fingers, hello lovely good to hear you are doing ok? your lunch with friends sounds lovely and just what you need. Its awful when your closest friends live so far away. So it sounds like a big week ahead for you, I am sending you positive vibes for both appointments and I am sure you will get the all clear from both. Hmmmmmm self diagnosing is dangerous but I do it all the time, I had a major breakdown when I got my notes from my old clinic as found some test results and was convinced the Argc wouldnt be able to treat me! Lo and behold they were from day 21 not day 3 so not relevant at all! Anyway, thinking of you lots and keeping everything crossed for Thursday.

Grace, how are things going down there? Have you been into the dungeon yet? hoping its all ok, fingers crossed xx

AFM........nothing going on, had a busy weekend catching up with friends. Went to see Dirty Dancing at the theatre on friday which was fab and then subjected to more football on Saturday and Sunday. There were nearly tears in our house last night, DH and his friends were not happy. We also got some free tickets for the olympics this weekend (DH did this sports volunteering thing) wait for it..............we are going to watch ladies boxing and the equestrian!!! 

Had my immunes tested last week at the Argc and will do my monitoring cycle in the next few months. Ohhhhhh and started hypnotherapy last week to try and help with positivity when I get round to having tx again. 

Lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies  (yes, i'm in a good mood today, hence smiley face)

*sturne* - oh goodness. can you drive whilst hot and bothered? listening to the antics of Christian Grey and Anastasia Steele may well take your concentration off the road. Hmmmm, interesting is quite a word for it. the film will be the most 'interesting'.    oh no! that sounds like a mouse. we have our strawberries really high up to keep the little  off them. crows are quite partial too but my betting is you've had a little visitor. he probably tried each one hoping each time it would taste of something other than strawberry. I am SURE they must have reduced the portion sizes  tsk! i hate it when that happens. One of our fave restaurants did the same thing recently - upped the prices, shrunk the portions. We swore we'd never go back but we keep going there. lol.

*ruth* - well thank (insert word) for that! i'm sorry they lost but relieved all the same. scan update below  all going well. oooo your smoothie sounds perfect. i think i may try the same thing. well done on managing a bit of curry. i'm a bit confused!? were there 2 that they were hoping to freeze? anyway it doesn't matter cuz you are pregnant. i don't think i'll ever get any frosties. i am resigned to that.

*baby777* - oh they lost, what a shame..... no seriously it was all a bit disappointing. like you say they had lost the penalty shoot out before it had even started. our goalie was well amusing though & rather dishy for an england goalie i must say. you're not on puregon then? what r u on? it's odd you say gonal f is better than puregon cuz why then does my doc prefer puregon? anyway i'm now on menopur as of tonight. v strange dose it is too.!!! i think maybe your clinic didn't realise about your follicles/eggs until later on in your cycle. that's why they always say the first is a bit of an experiment. see how you react etc. yes! you're right. it probably is better to move about rather than sit still all day. i can't really feel my eggies growing. drugs are cheap in France. 330euros for a 900ml of Puregon or Gonal F and it's 115 euros per 5 ampules of Menopur. Orgalutran is also cheap and the trigger is 30 euros. I'm going to have about 1,000euros worth of spare drugs. we may save them up for a '5th' go!!!!! god forbid!!!

*10fingers* - well when i suffer from blood stagnation then anything that's good for blood flow is worth it. i spend 5 mins a day with my legs in the air against a wall as it's a good yoga pose for the uterus/blood flow. the other 'pose' i can't manage for 5 mins, my bones are too heavy but i do about 2 mins. yeah! sorry i got my england wish.  oh gosh! sorry you can't win with your NK cells. I am sure it won't be something to worry about. Everything you are doing sounds very positive. Speaking from someone who has been anaemic and is only just on top of it all it's worth getting your iron levels tested as your doc can give you a prescription to sort that out. better to know now and have the high iron now than later on. Sorry to hear about your fall out with DP  No sadly our April men may never get us!!!! ok maybe you should read the 50shades books. They WILL occupy your active mind and it ends up about all you think about. maybe *lexi * would agree? what do you reckon? v jealous of the clothes shopping trip you may be able to do soon... can i come? lol

*lexi * - hey you  it's going well thank you. feeling a lot more positive now. my good book you said i should read is still 50shades. i'm now 1/3 of the way through the last book. totally smitten. hehe! looking forward to the film.... should be a 'challenge' so to speak. it's got to stay true to the book i feel without being too much like a cheesy porn  ooo your free olympic tickets sound interesting. lol. better that than nothing i say. should be fun. i wish i was going to something. everything sounds positive with you hun 

*afm* - well scan went well today. i have 6 front runners at 10-11 and then 4 tagging along...... lol. womb is already 11.6 so i hope that doesn't get any thicker. i had an urgent call from her earlier telling me to take my LH suppressor at 2pm which was a bit of a shock but i'm sure all will be fine now i've taken it. i'm also on menopur from tonight. strange dose though. i'm on 187.5.... seems very odd. especially as each 'ampule' is 75ml. goodness knows how my nurse will get on with that! (i've had to draft her in for tonight as i'm clueless and don't have all the bits that go with the menopur). so all is looking good and well monday it still is for EC. as for england. well it was odd. part of me really would have liked to see them win, the first 20mins they played was v good but they didn't deserve to win after that. but i am relieved they didn't win (as you all know, lol). DH had too much last night because of the 'stress'. so we've had our discussion and he's been told to relieve himself saturday morning and then he's agreed not to drink anything sat & sun night. he did announce that if this doesn't work this go then he's drinking what he wants for #4! needless to say i made it known that we'd be getting a divorce if he did that. he also asked me to make him a coffee this avo. i nearly dropped dead. needless to say i didn't make him one & he got a telling off!!!!!

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

nurse has just been to stick me with my nearly 3 vials of menopur. i think her pinching my skin for all that time hurt the most though. lol. i forgot to say that i have 2 more scans this week before my trigger on Saturday. so hopefully that'll help her get all my doses etc right


----------



## sturne

Baby - thanks for the hotel advice. We may stay at the coast for some of the time. We will investigate...we went to Agistri for a few days after our last cycle which was also lovely, very quiet but nice at the same time.we went to lycabutus hill and met another ff couple up the top. We then walked down the hill and ate in one of the restaurants at the bottom. I got my meds from there, when I went for my aqua scan. I don't know about prices tbh, I just thought it was a lot easier than faffing around in uk. But then Penny decided I needed clexane which she hadn't given me, so I had to get that from my local pharmacy (but that was such a performance, I was so stressed and in tears by the end of the night). But I'm guessing I will have to get my drugs over here for next time as I won't be going back beforehand? X

Suzy - glad your scan went well. And around same size which is good. When are you going back for another scan? As for the book....as long as I don't crash or have anyone else in the car whilst I'm listening to it I'll be fine. I listened to one a while back that sounds very similar and I was giving my work colleagues updates every day as to what had happened. Lol.x

Ruthie - sorry to hear your two frosties didnt make it. Like the other ladies said,it doesn't matter because you are pregnant!! Keeping positive for you x

10fingers - glad you had a nice lunch with your friends. And sorry to hear about your fall out with dh. Some men just don't get it sometimes!! Glad your apt went well on Friday, and good luck for thurs. hope you get some answers.x

Lexi - I love dirty dancing. The play I saw a couple of years ago and loved it. It is my fav film of all time. Good idea to have hypnotherapy. Why not, nothing to lose! X

Anyway need to chat to my dh, he has been on a work call ever since I got home an hour ago. I've just been catching up on here. Bye for now. Love to all xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Lexi - Oh Dirty Dancing, sounds great!!! I may have to book that OTD 5th July   

Suzy - You have been in my thoughts today. Glad your scans are coming along well, keep doing your visualisation. Tell you hubby he should try giving up full stop! After a few months you don't notice it

Anxious about going back to work tomorrow, think I have been getting on well in my own bubble. 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

ruth - OMG! your OTD is our 4th year wedding anniversary and our possible 3 day transfer. it's gonna be a good good day hun. i can feel it in my bones. my lovely day will rub off on you too  thx 4 thinking of me. i did tell him if this go didn't work then we have to pull out all the stops and he has to give up for 3 months. the look on his face said it all, i reminded him that he'd told me he'd give up if doc told him too! seems he's conveniently forgotten this statement!! yes you don't notice it. you're right. i had a pang of jealousy last week when i saw some friends having a beer outside a bar near my pharmacy but i got over it  i hope work goes well. have some deep breathes and believe you are strong enough to get through the day at work.

sturne - thx hun. i just had a look back at my old tx sheets and this time on the other 2 gos i had 1 at 13, 3-4 at 11 and then loads much smaller than that so yes something is working to get them all growing the same, fingers crossed they stay that way  next scan 2morrow morning. keep me updated on how you get on with the audio book once it's arrived 


love 2 all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hello pumpkins. 

I've been away for a good few months, had a great break from all things ivf which I have to say has been amazing. It's been the last thing on my mind and I've pretty much been pleasing myself eating and drinking whatever I fancy. A few inappropriate nights out along the way too with some injuries!!! 

So it's going to be impossible for me to catch up with you all so I'm just going to hover for a few weeks getting up to speed. We have a drunken holiday with friends on the Norfolk broads in a few weeks and after that will consider contacting clinic to book next tx. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

anna - hey you..... lovely to see you on here  injuries? the mind boggles hun. have fun on the Norfolk broads. v jealous of everything!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hey Anna, good to hear from you! Your break sounds fab, I have been doing something similar although managed to avoid any UDI's!!!
I am just starting to reduce my wine intake and up my vitamin one  

Suzy, quick question for you.....how long did you stop drinking for before starting tx? and did you stop completely or have the odd glass here and there?

Ruthie, I am keeping positive for you. This IS your time xxxxx

love to all x


----------



## Annawb37

Hey lexi and Suzy

I've just booked in with nurse to have all my bloods redone as they are out of date now, so back in 13th aug and will probably go again September time. I've thought about changing clinics but truth be told I can't be bothered which sounds awful but also because I can't really see anything that they could do to make things differently, everything for us had so far gone fine it's just when they put them back in me it all goes to crap and not sure they can do much about my faulty innards! 

Have been very drunk, fell off a very high pair of shoes which broke and twited ankle plus fell flat on my face another time and have a very sore finger, 6 weeks now, I'm wondering if perhaps I've chipped a bone as still can't bend it! It's only going to get worse too. July hol is 3 nights on Norfolk broads in fancy dress, we're going as smurfs!!! Then 4 nights at centre parks in Nottingham. We are all taking turns at making cocktails of the day! I'm making fuzzy smurf shots and bomb pops both blue to stick with my theme.


----------



## suzymc

lexi - i haven't had an alcoholic drink since christmas...... !!!!! nothing, nada..... xxxx (i'm not lying!)

anna - september would be a great time as there are quite a few pumpkins cycling in September now  i'm the same as you... i can't be bothered to change clinics either. yikes! it sounds like you need to get your finger checked out hun. you're going on holiday as smurfs. haha! love it. V jel of 4 nights nott centre parcs. i love it there. all sounds fab. have fun. and don't you go thinking you have faulty innards. it's just sometimes it sadly takes time. it's a harsh fact but 70% of natural fertilisation doesn't result in a pregnancy. sadly all we can do is keep going and not loose faith. your time is due very very soon xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Sorry for being MIA - i knew this clinic was militant but having to come in for bloods every morning for 730am is killing me, They are now doing repeats at lunch time so have to scoot back as soon as ive started a bit of work. EC may be next Monday/Tuesday. Suzy are you near too?

Hope everyone is loving the weather again. 

Love and hugs 

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - ok, i lied.... i thought about it and i did have a cheeky few drinks in early march after my last failed cycle..... so apart from that i have been tee total.....  xx

grace - i wondered where you'd vanished too. i was getting worried there and i was v near to sending you a PM. I get you on the early mornings for bloods. i've had a lot more this cycle than last and i have to get up really really early to be in Poitiers on time. It's hard to keep a regular cycle of sleep isn't it? i was asleep in front of the tv at 10 last night. wow! repeat bloods at lunch time. have they actually changed much? i got swopped onto Menopur and she managed to time starting my LH suppressor a bit better this time.... although as it was so exact i keep worrying i have ovulated anyway but i guess i'll know in the morning when i have my next scan. how exciting our EC may be the same day. Mine is Monday hun. It's already booked  love and hugs back xxxxx

speaking of which i've got to go inject my LH suppressor in 12 mins. my levels were 22 yesterday. that's a bit scarily high i feel so i better not have ovulated at the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Anna! Lovely to have you back, I have missed you! Of course I am LOVING your drunken antics and injuries which I think is the marker of a top night   I must say I'm looking forward to a big night out sometime soon. First I need to find some kind of huge necklace to cover my Frankenstein scar! Glad you're talking about tx again, sounds like the break was just what you needed x x 

Suzy good luck for tomorrow, sounds like they are monitoring you closely so don't you worry. I think if we ever have tx again I want to insist on closer monitoring even if it costs more in scans and bloods I think it will be worth it. I want to stay with G but I think the success rates of argc speak for themselves x your follie size are sounding fab x boo to M and his drink threats but don't worry as it will be irrelevant as this cycle will work x

Grace are you at argc? Not long to wait now for ec, exciting stuff x

Lexi hello lovely. Is a udi an unexplained drunken injury? If so I like that acronym   I would personally go for min of 3 months no booze before tx as your eggs start their development cycle 3 months before so it means they will be in tip top condition. You may want to consider progreens powder with cloudy apple juice each morning and apimist bee pollen, propolis stuff both of which I was advised by ZW help with egg quality. Maybe more 'controversial' is dhea which is an anti ageing tablet you can get from the USA which is said to help with quality too. I got this along with melatonin (a sleeping tablet) on George's recommendation x glad you're doing hypno Hun I think it will be excellent for you. I am defo doing it if we ever have our tx. I also might have it as part of getting my head in a better frame of mind as my counsellor does it so might give it a whirl. I have a book to read called the biology of belief which I'm ironically not quite in the right frame of mind to read just yet but it's essentially about state of mind affecting every cell in your body which impacts on body health. I think there may well be something in it as my mind has been quite unhappy for a long time if I'm honest and my biggest challenge is to make me happy so everything else can follow x

Ruthie hope work went ok today x

Hey sturne thanks for the well wishes x x 

Afm
News flash - I got out of my dressing gown today again lol. Yesterday I was so tired after going out on Sunday I think and didn't move off the sofa, today I decided fresh air was necessary. A little town is only 5 mins away and crappy as it is, it is at least somewhere to go. So I went to the coffee shop and got lunch then I had a little mooch. Randomly there is a clothed shop that does some lovely stuff and I've no idea what it is doing in the town and how the hell it stays in business but hey it's there. So I found a maxi dress, the last one and not my size but I thought oh I'll try it on. Well it was a bit of a squeeze but it fits just so when the guy said he'd knock me a tenner off I thought it had to be done so now I need to stop eating crisps and ice cream so i can wear it without restricting my breathing too much and I need to buy a scarf or necklace obviously too but I'm quite pleased with my little purchase.

I'm quite exhausted now though so maybe tomorrow will be another chill out day ahead of our day out to the surgeons and to see George on Thursday. 

I'm so frustrated at the moment as my mind is so active and has no focus and I'm itching to do something. I'm not sure the complimentary therapy training route is an option due to lack of funds. I really feel like getting a dog. See my mind is like a kaleidoscope   

Love to all x


----------



## Annawb37

10fingers - how are you doing?? The break has been great, ivf is at times just too much. Just been to see doc and mentioned my damaged finger, she was most disapproving when she realised it was a drink fueled fall and even more so when age asked how I fell on it and I said I can't remember I just know it was swollen and missing a chunk of skin the next day! Hey ho, I'm not bothered, it was a fab day/night out. 1.30pm till 11pm was always going to end in tears!!! Xx


----------



## Ruthie82

10Fingers - Why don't you get some good books or magazines and some puzzle books. I know puzzles aren't everyone's cup of tea but it sure helps when you need to rest Do you have a ds or handheld console?

Suzy - That is going to be a good day for the both of us      I thought 5th was Friday but turns out its Thursday (phew). 

Suzy, anna, Lexi, 10fingers and all you lovely ladies tbh, thank you for all your positive thoughts and well wishes, well positivity wishes! 

Work went ok, I normally do a club after school but I am not doing it this week and prob next so I can get home to put feet up between 3-7 for a decent amount of time!! I told my boss I am not going on a mamouth trip next Wed as its too close OTD, she assumed to be honest so that was ok. Got bowling hour on Friday, so walk, train walk, bowling then same transport again. 

Just having honey milk then Visualisation CD 

Love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## jadeyjade

HI Girls

Just wanted to pop on as I've had another full on week with work, uni, driving lessons and a mountain of ironing to tackle.

*10F&T-* Glad you got out for the day, the little town sounds lovely and the Maxi dress even better; result getting £10 off  
Sorry to hear your feeling frustrated with things at the moment, your life and plans have been turned upside down and your probably feeling a bit lost. IVF is something that we can plan, organise and keep on top of (even with all the ups and downs) I think we get used to planning everything and find it difficult to cope when we don't feel in control. I can't understand how your feeling but i know how frustrating it was for me when i had to put things on hold due to other issues, when deep down all i wanted was a baby.  I do believe we deserve to be happy and whatever will help you to feel better, go with it. I will say though that dogs (in the early months) can be very hard work (training) but also extremely rewarding.
My two dogs have helped me so much, they are my best friends and always pleased to see me . I think we all need to feel needed  and it helps that even if i only nip to the loo, when i come back they treat me like I've just got back from the bower war!  xx

*Ruthie-* Congrats on being PUPO   You are pregnant  Glad work went well, not going on trip sounds like a good plan xx

*Suzy-* Try not to worry about ovulating  that you haven't. Sounds like your enjoying Cristian grey and Anna Steele's antics! I agree the film will be most 'interesting'  Good luck at scan xx

 to everyone else xx

*AFM:* i am officially off work now in preparation for my operation on Thursday which i have mixed emotions about. On one hand i want it doing but on the other hand it's so final, making IVF the only viable option for pregnancy (even though i know this already) I don't think it makes things any easier  On the plus side if all goes well i can get back on track with things. Can't believe my last IVF cycle was November and we are nearly in July already.  things go well and i don't get into complications 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - thx hun. you know me, i'll worry about everything and anything. lol.  Oh i definitely think you should ask for as much monitoring as possible. i am proof that things can change and drugs can change etc. remember ZW do use the ARGC labs etc  i believe you're at the right place for you at ZW. I have everything crossed for thursday. well done on a non dressing gown day. great bargain on the maxi too... i love my maxis. enjoy your rest tomorrow. it sounds like you need one. have you spoken to DP about a dog? it's a big step right now but you need to go with what you feel is right for you  a dog would be so rewarding.... but hard work too!

*ruth* - lol, nope it's a thursday.... good job too or else my 5 day would be sunday and no-one will be there on the Sunday. do you have a blood test or do you do a POAS? milk with honey? ugh! lol. you wouldn't believe how much my appetite has gone. i just don't fancy anything at all. i've had protein for lunch and tea today as i've decided i want a day off the protein shake. i just can't face it today. i wasn't like this on the last 2 so it must be the shakes.

*jade* - i totally understand how you're feeling about thursday. it will be the right choice to make because there is a very good chance that was what was stopping you from getting pregnant. all the best for the op, i am pleased your day is ever nearer  oh & i'm a born worrier! hehe! Oooo you've read 50shades too. i'm looking forward to the next footie match so i can try and finish #3.  i know i know doesn't time fly? it's crazy. i can't believe it's nearly july

*afm* - totally off my food. it's depressing. not like me at all. i'm a big foody and to not want my tea is a very odd feeling. it's been getting worse for the past 3 days so i'm having a day off the protein shake and had my 70g protein in food instead. i will start again tomorrow i just hope missing it today makes me feel human again! also i spotted a recent BFP on another thread. a lady who had 5 large fibroids removed at the end of last year is now pregnant. this makes me very happy and gives me a lot of hope and faith that my womb is ready for our embies.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Anna an all dayer ending with a misdemeanour sounds like fun esp if the pain was numbed!

Ruthie I'm not a puzzle person as have the concentration levels of a nat for things like that! In terms of books I still have 2.5 twilight books on the side unread. I'm very funny with books they either grab me in the first 2 chapters or forget it! I either read them non stop until they're done or don't bother and there is nothing in between. I do want to spend an afternoon in water stones though just to pick some books up as I quite enjoy doing that but maybe will do that next week. I still have 3 unread mags I took to hospital! Hmmm the problem is I like researching and learning and that's why I spend so much time on the bloody Internet! Glad you're getting some time to rest and relax x 

Jadey you're so right and have summed up how I feel. Lost. That's why I am craving a purpose or a project as ivf feels like its too medium term right now. Are your dogs staffies? I had a staffy with my ex when I was 21 from a pup and he was hard work and quite bonkers. He also had epilepsy and needed quite a bit of tlc. When I left he stayed with the ex and is still going strong now I hear but it was harder to leave him than the ex! I also had a cocker spaniel pup with my last ex (how bad do I sound) which was really my dog, he was my baby. I think I mentioned hi at our meet and I don't think I've ever got over the sadness of having to regime him when I moved to London even though it was the best thing for him and me as an ex work colleague now has him and gave him a much better family life than I ever could. I still have photos of him in my bedroom    so I'm left now feeling I don't deserve to have another dog on the one hand but on the other hand really missing the joy and love they bring. I also now feel life is so short and I've always said I'd have one when we move, when this happens or that happens and really now feel what am I waiting for as there are no guarantees. My work situation is going to have to change and I'm going to push for 4 days at home, so in that sense it's workable to have a dog and our lifestyle is quite home based anyway so it feels like a good time but I know it's such a huge commitment I'm not sure it's not a bit knee jerk but I know from experience it'll give me so much happiness and will give me a bit of a purpose. I also have a basket on my new bike so it could sit in there lol. I'm currently researching small calm breeds as my dogs have always been mad as a box of frogs and I think I need one to calm me! Good luck for thurs Hun I understand your emotions but I know the benefits of knowing the tubes won't be an issue will outweigh your feelings now at some point soon and I wish you all the very very best x x x x x


----------



## baby777

Hey,

*Ruthie* - How are you doing today? I think your doing great with your positive thinking, I could learn a thing or two from you. The thought of coursework makes my head hurt....ouch!!! How did it go at work?

*10fingers *- Are you feeling better today? Thanks for the advice on splitting the prescription, i never would of thought of that. I think maybe its cheaper in Athens after all. My whole thing totals to 1600 GBP (1950Euros) and that's with 4200iu of Puregon. Suzy tells me there is a shortage of Purgon so I dont know what to do yet, im just going to wait till its time and deal with it then. 
A dog is the best kind of therapy you can have. I dont know where i would be if it wasn't for my 3 little ones. Endless cuddles and kisses and pure love is what they give. What dog are you thinking of getting? I have a Shih-tzu, a pekingese and mix fluff ball Gizmo. Your maxi dress sounds nice, sounds like you had a nice day.

*Lexi *- I have heard great things about ARGC, I think if this next one doesn't work then im going there. The prices look very good too. Did they tell u to do immunes or are you just doing them to be sure?

*Sturne* - So you know Athens well then too. The hill is a killer!! I have found some really nice apartments for about 45 Euros per night which is really cheap compared to the 170 we paid last time at the hotel. This ivf is just too expensive! The hotels over there are not doing any offers considering the crisis you would think they would do something!

*Anna *- Nice to hear from you. I was away for a while also but its nice to be back. Sounds like you had some good fun. I really need a night out soon. In a few weeks one of my best mates is getting married and we have a hen night to go wild on so i'm saving all my energy for all night fun!

*Suzy -* I wish I could have that feeling of not wanting food!!!It must be the protein, I should try that stuff too. Can you recommend a brand? How did it go with the LH injection today? Why do you think you have ovulated? I dont know why i'm asking this as I was exactly the same last time. Got into a big panic for nothing. I'm sure your fine hun.

*Jaydey* - I hope everything goes well with your op and you can be on your way to a successful tx.

*Grace* - I think its fantastic that they are doing bloods twice a day, what clinic are you using. That's what I call customer service!Even though its a pain in the ass for you to come and go.

Hey to everyone else ive missed xxxx

AFM, I am officially sun burned like a prawn! ouch! It was windy and i didnt realize how hot it was! DH is really *****n* me off. Just getting in each others way and everything he does just makes me want to scream! Its always about him...blah blah sorry to have a moan up!! Men are just so selfish!!!

On a good note, i'm going to have a bad ass tan so that makes me feel a little better lol.

Lots of love
Bbay777


----------



## jadeyjade

*10F&T-* Yes i have two staffies, one of them is so lazy and the other is more playful. They are brothers too which is really nice for them and they Truly Love each other. 
I got my first one as a knee jerk reaction to the loss of a pregnancy 4 years ago, i didn't even think about it, i went round to my mates house who happened to be selling them and fell in love with him so i took him home. I got my second dog 1year later, again during a crisis. I think its the best decision I've ever made. 
I want another dog which has been the case for some time now . 
Yes i remember you told me about both your dogs and they sounds lovely! we had a cocker spaniel a long time ago who was completely Loopy! LOL 
Of Course you deserve a dog! All you did was love them  
Working form home sounds like a great opportunity to have some time available to be around too. 
I have already told DP that if IVF fails again i am buying a French bulldog (female) and breeding  
We also had a shih-tzu, a while ago who was SO lovely and very calm, she ended up living with my FIL, he was 80 and wanted a calm dog and my house was becoming like a zoo lol 
English Bulldogs are also very calm and lazy but a bit fat haha or what about the wrinkle dog or a Pug! awww don't get me going.... Love the idea of the dog in the basket on your bike (Bridget Jones springs to mind) lol 
Anyway sounds like your convincing yourself and if it helps I agree life is too short to deny ourselves pleasure and love xxxxxxx keep me posted xxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Baby & Suzy thanks for the   xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Just typed out a mammoth post and lost it so annoying, will try again

10 fingers, congrats on getting out of your dressing gown. Small steps hon! Just to add to Suzys suggestion, the 50 shades books will be a great distraction and you wont put them down. Not in a gripping storyline kinda way because not a great deal happens so you dont need to really think when you are reading them but more so in a trashy soap way with loads of sex!   What about making something like a cushion cover - you must be able to buy some kit thing on line or I have been thinking about doing a cross stitch during my next tx (I really did just say that), have seen some fab ones! Or what about learning a foreign language, go to the libarary and get some self teach cd's or something.......sorry all a bit lame but i tried. 

Ohhhhhh buy a dog, you may not remember but we picked Mags up the day before I started my first ivf (I was so worried we'd made a knee jerk decision) We call her our little life saver as without being dramatic she has honestly kept me going over the last 9 months and I love her more than anything including hubby. She is sitting at my feet now snoring her head off!! So if you can sort work out go for it, youve had dogs before so you know the responsibility involved. I will update my pic on here of her as she is just so beautiful now too!

Jadey my love, I was in your shoes not so long ago and I can honestly say since my op I have not had one second of regret. Unfortunately we need ivf to get pregnant with or without our tubes and your tubes are just going to stop your ivf from working. I know you know all of this already but just wanted to reassure you that you are doing the right thing. You will bounce back from the op in no time and be ready and raring to go. Good luck for thursday, I'll be thinking of you xxx

Suzy, eeeeek hon your tx seems to have flow. I am glad youve found a happy ending story on here you can relate to, every bit of positivity helps and everyones situation is so different. Good on you not drinking, healthy eggs + healthy womb for you. By the sounds of it your clinics monitoring and tweaking of drugs has really helped too xxxxx

Ruth, hope work is a welcome distraction for you. I am still  

Grace, good to hear from you. I have been stalking the argc threads so seen a couple of your posts. Sounds like its all going to plan, keep us posted xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Have only missed a few days and there is loads to catch up on!

Ali - hope you enjoy your holiday to devon and have some nice weather.  Where abouts in Devon are you staying?

Lexi how are you?  The olympic tickets sound great.  I stopped drinking in the July before dr in September, however we had a weekend away for our wedding anniversary at the end of the august (which was rearranged as we were having tx on our actual anniversary) and did have a few drinks then which obviously didnt do any harm.  In my case, as it was mainly mf issue, dh gave up drinking too.

Baby its good to hear from you again.  Hope your sun burn has gone down a bit and is not too sore!

10fingers how are you?  Getting a dog sounds like a great idea.  We are going to get a golden retreiver puppy in a few months, as we can't get any more cats due to ours getting run over last year and not wanting to risk it again.  I find animals great company and if you are going to be working from home again it makes sense.  I'm with you on the project idea too.  Is there any more you can do for the house or garden?  Sometimes I find the planning and researching almost as good as the actual 'doing' bit of it.

Suzy sorry to hear you are off your food hope it improves soon.  That's great news about the person who got her bfp after fibroid ops.  It can happen and sounds like you and the clinic are doing everything you can for this cycle, and you are even getting somewhere (slowly I know, but small steps count too!) with dh and drinking which is really good.  

Jadey good luck for Thursday.  It is perfectly natural to have mixed emotions but try and see it as one step closer to getting your baby.    

Ruth glad to see you are resting as much as possible between 3 and 7pm!  You need to continue until you are at least 12 weeks pregnant, but in reality throughout your pregnancy.  I think its especially important after tx because of what your body is also going through physically and emotionally.  Its the one thing I stuck to, as well as drinking my 8 glasses of fluid a day, during 2ww which i think helped me most.  Hope you are feeling ok, not long to go now at all!  Thinking of you   

Anna its great to hear from you again.  Drunken injuries are an essential part of life, and sometimes it has to be done!  The smurf holiday sounds like there may be more tales to come too!

Grace sounds like hard work for you but glad you are being monitored so regularly.  Hope you are managing to get some rest.  Wow ec on Mon or tues not long to go!  

Charlotte sorry to hear about your mil's breast cancer returning. Thinking of you and your dh.  

Heapy my next check up is on Friday, and I have to say that at the moment there is no sign of even being close so I might be late!  Although things can change quickly.  I have been doing what you have and spending some quality time with dh, although our trip to nandos and the cinema last sat turned into just nandos as there was a queue so we missed the film.  Hope you enjoyed your saturday night.

Hi to Sturne loops and Mungo

AFM, have been doing a combination of resting and also getting quotes for our bathroom.  The shower is now leaking into the dining room so we have decided (maybe somewhat unwisely) that we are going to get it redone in august which means we will be without a bathroom for a week.  So I have been kept busy getting plumbers round for quotes and looking at tiles and colour schemes.

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## jadeyjade

*Lexi-* Thanks for the reassurance  I know its the right thing to do and as you say we can get on with things soon 
its so annoying when you lose a huge post grrr, i agree about the 50 shades books for *10f&t* its a real trashy read  Hope your doing ok  xx

*Whirl*- Thanks hun, sounds like your keeping busy with bathroom, I'm sure a new bathroom will be worth going without one for a week, hope it all goes smoothly and good luck for friday  xx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

*baby* - i'm still off my food  Yes i can recommend a protein brand.... 
https://www.revital.co.uk/-Solgar_Whey_To_Go_Protein_Powder_Vanilla
i have checked and they do deliver to Cyprus. This is supposed to be the best one as it's not got any added sugar or caffeine. i mix mine with a small glass of semi-skimmed milk and a little low sugar milk shake syrup. although the milk shake syrup prob isn't necessary. have you asked your clinic about if Puregon is a french product or made outside of france? i had very high LH levels on my last blood test which was a monday and i hadn't seen her since the friday so hence my worry. but i still have my follies - although there isn't as many now!!!! i don't know if she means they've stopped growing or they've just gone! Yes, sadly men are selfish. i have many issues with mine too! sorry 4 ya hun.... and woops on the sunburn. it's 30oC here today so i may sit out later 

*lexi* - loving the updated maggie pic  you think my tx has flown? i feel like it's all been too long. hehe! are you considering stopping the booze? i know ZW clinic say you can still have the odd one on the run up to tx so i don't think alcohol has as many issues as we sometimes think. i've just not drunk for peace of mind as you've probably guessed by now that i'm a born worrier. 

*whirl* - still no appetite. i was starving b4 lunch and then when i had my food in front of me i really struggled to eat it  not like me at all. everything just makes me feel sick with the thought of eating it. maybe i'm getting practice in for morning sickness? hehe! i am sure you've made the right decision getting your bathroom sorted. i hope it all goes ok.

*afm* - lack of appetite has now also got grumbly tummy added to it. missing my whey to go yesterday seems to have not made the blindest bit of difference to my appetite so i may aswell just force it down today. i've noticed the summer sales are now on so i've decided to treat myself to a few summer dresses on friday  excited already. as for my follies, i have 7 big uns (13-14 now) and then 2 that she doesn't think will grow enough. but she's happy with the 7, not as many as last time but she said that they're all matching sizes which is better. i think i'm on 225 menopur tonight, just waiting for the call. we'd had a couple of letters in the post outlining problems with our health card in relation to 2 appointments i've had with her. i don't understand anything about them but she must have said 'c'est une catastrophe' about 7 times. i have been to update my card in our local pharmacy so fingers crossed the catastrophe can be sorted. i think it's more of a problem for her than me. so my follies have to grow another 6 mm by friday. i think that should be ok as they seem to be growing 2 mm a day right now. so fingers crossed. can't have them being too small for monday now!!!!
30oC here today. wooooooooooooooooooooooo

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Baby- movie was good but it could've waited until it got to video.  It was nice to have dinner out and go there though.  has your toasted look settled down now?  Hopefully it will fade to golden brown.

Ruthie- well done for getting through our lesson obs even though I expect it was the last thing you wanted to do!  Well done for nibbling MIL meal.  I get my appetite affected with the hormones and suffered with loose bowels too but then I do around normal hormone changes.  Just try and eat what you fancy as you need some meat on you ready for the ms and nausea!  I also had two extra embies that never got to frosties but you only need the little beauties on board.  Glad to see the return to work went well.

Sturne- was nice to have some time with DP and film was good but see comment to baby above? I was laughing at your portion sizes comment.  I hate it when you go somewhere and they scrimp on the menu

10f&t - the boots scar reduction cream is good I hear.  My DD is using it on stretch marks at the moment and they have already lost their redness.  Your lunch and wine fest with friends sounds great.  I can see why you need to see that full body scan for your own piece of mind and I would be the same as you.  So you are thinking of getting a fur baby?  I love my dogs tons but will say that the big ones are a bit stinkier than the little ones, big poo's to pick up too.  I wanted pugs but am glad with the two I have.  My bull mastiff cross in my profile pic is amazingly behaved and an absolute sweetie.  I am one of those people who can't live without animals and my happiest times are usually spent with them. I find them very therapeutic to look after.  Definitely choose your breed well.  Anything with a poodle mix can be good as less hair around.  Don't ever feel bad about having to rehome animals for their best interest either.  We have had a few go to friends when our home environment has not been suitable for that animal or their best interests.  If it is kinder then what's the harm

Lexi- glad you had fun at Dirty Dancing.  I do like the theatre and haven't been for ages.  Be interesting to see how your immunes come back - bet you are excited.

Suzy- glad scan went well.  My lining was 15 by the time I got to ET- is that bad?  I was also on menopur at 300 iu.  Your DH is so funny about his drinking- he is just desperate to get back on it with any old excuse isn't he.  I can see why you would be frustrated.  So between me, you and Ruthie the 5th is going to be significant- 
That's my last consultant appointment and I get my section date.  I mentioned in Ruthie' s post too about hormones affecting my stomach and appetite.  Sounds like they are doing their thing with you!  Maybe it's the menopur?

Anna- well done on the drinking Injuries- always a sign of an amazing night out as is a lost shoe! Norfolk break sounds amazing, especially the costumes

Grace - yay to Impending EC.  I have good feelings about all you ladies and am soooo excited.

Jadey - Hope the op goes well to tomorrow.  It is normal to feel apprehensive about it as even though us blocked tube ladies know its highly unlikely that an egg can pass through I guess we still want to think it could happen.  How quickly the time can go between treatments!  My friend has two French bulldogs and they are lovely.  Check out the link between the coat colourings and allergies - my pal's pied one really suffers with skin.  Deffo get insurance too just in case the skin does flare up as its pricey.


Whirl- sometimes ladies don't get any warning signs and things just kick off.  Are they going to do a sweep or will they discuss things like that with you then?  I only have until next Thursday and will the have my section date - very excited.

AFM- having two nice chill out days before the madness of prom day.  Been so hectic so feel a little tired out now. Getting into the swing of this being at home thing.  Nice lunches or cake and tea out or pottering at home doing housework and tending to the animals


----------



## loopskig

V quick...

baby - LOVELY to hear from you again darling

Suzy - GL for Monday babe. Its been a hectic one for you this time so HAS to work!

Grace - hope yours is MOn too so you and Suzy can really feel like you're 'in this together!'

Anna - welcome back! xxx The more and more I think now I recognise your name but it prob psychosematic! (sp?)
Girls - Anna and I worked out through a mutual ** friend that we actually worked for same org & same building in 2002/03 spooooooooooooooky!!

Big love to Mungo, Charlotte, Grace, Ruth, Ali

Lexi - wow Maggie is such a big girl now!

Heapy - can't remember what you do for a day job but there's definitely an agony aunt calling! You are so brilliant at dishing out the advice. So rational. am v impressed.
Happy Prom. Will you stay up til the girls get in?

Whirl, - jeez you are still a busy girl! good on you getting bathroom etc. shipshape. I was a right lounging whale by 38+wks.
Girls - Are we sweepstaking (for glory not ££)?
Loops says 7/7/12 boy 7lb 1oz

10Ft & Jade wishing you both the best of luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## Grace72

whirl, suzy, baby, loopskig , heapy , lexi - hello ! 

Suzy - i'm with you , i just stare at the food i have to eat and try and wash it down with lots of water as i cant eat anymore.  Im not on 1 litre of milk as acupunturist advised it was cyst forming for those with PCOS (wish i knew this earlier after drinking the stuff for 4 days!)  so upped my lean meat intake and whey to go. In addition having to add lots of veg is making me bloat. when is EC for you?? 

lexi - let me know when you start at argc so i can give you an idea of timetable or not as the case maybe    . They do repeats every other day when you're closer to EC so it handy to be working close by. I have given a doctors note to the horrible boss and its helped heaps with the stress levels.  Back in for 730am bloods again.  My left is slower than my right tho.  Did anyone use a hot water bottle during stimms to encourage blood flow?

Gxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace- I used one of those microwave wheat bag animals but that was a bit easier in November.  It's so hot and muggy right now and I have been using one on my butt cheeks to ease the aches now as it says won't do harm this late on but couldn't tonight as already hot.  I don't know if it helped the egg thing but it is so relaxing using heat that even that would have been beneficial and would have helped me to chill out

Loops - when I was a worker I sell training and development into businesses for a college.  Can't say I am a high powered sales person but I am good with customer service and have high repeat business rates.  Who knows how many of those relationships will be there when I get back.  Was due to start my counselling qual last September but put it off for the ivf, but will look to it again as I want to be working and making a difference with people, so thanks for your kind words, as maybe that is he right career path.  As for prom - I get to take pics at the manor house as they arrive in their limo and then will pick them up at 11pmish.  They were all trying to get one of te parents to host an after party but don't think anyone is interested funnily enough!


----------



## suzymc

not well  i think it's the gonal f. i've had a gurgling since i started having it and it's now developed into a more than dicky tummy. i can't decided whether to cure myself naturally or just stuff it and go and get some immodium. i haven't been this bad since i ate something dodgy in Sri Lanka in 2008. had a right drama last night. my doc knows my nurse comes at 5:15pm to do the gonal f. Yet we got a call from her at 6pm saying i needed to take a further 75ml.... i'm now on 300ml yikes!. so we finally heard back from the nurse at 8pm who came right out to give me the rest (needless to say i was in a mild panic). bless her. doc reckons she'd been trying to get through all afternoon, so why she didn't try my mobile i don't know! feeling very very sorry for myself now. so aswell as being off my food i now can't keep any of it in anyway....... 
moan moan moan, putting my AFM at the top as i'm feeling so sorry for myself.

*heapy* - womb should be between 8 & 12 for ET. I think mine was about 13 or 14 last time so i'm trying to keep it below 12. i think the hot water bottle made mine really thick last time and as my womb ain't great then i think i'm better off keeping it in range. so now i'm on 300 menopur too. so you had the runs too? i really do think that's the reason. 2 more nights to go. i can't wait!!!!!! i hate menopur!!!!

*grace * - gosh! sounds like you've been having a time of it too, esp regarding the milk. why have you, me and ruth not been great this time round? i ate so little tea last night it was untrue. feeling very very sorry for myself. you must have missed my last message 2 you hun, my EC is monday. my left is slower than my right too and so was Ruths. how odd hey!! maybe it's all a good sign for the 3 of us? no success without troubles!

*loops* - you're saying the 7th? gosh! i think that's a bit soon. if whirl doesn't mind, hehe. i'm saying the 11th girl 8pounds 3 oz


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy   hope you're ok xx

Jadey - good luck for today, thinking of you x


----------



## suzymc

ok! now i know why she's put me on 300 menopur. got my blood results back  not good! my oestrogen has gone down - it's normally about 800-1000 by now and it's down to 450 odd. which means my follicles are no way near to producing a mature egg. i'm so fed up. i hate to be negative but there's not a lot positive right now. 
i have been out for my immodium and a dirty great big pizza for tea. i've had enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whirl

suzy sorry you're not feeling well hope you get better soon.  As difficult as it is try not to worry about being on the menopur as well - I took menopur, started off on 4 vials but as I was not responding quickly enough they upped it to 6 vials and I had to stim for a bit longer and still managed to get my eggs.  

Loops I'm not actually doing anything, just letting the plumbers in so they can put us off with their scarily high quotes!  Happy for you to sweepstake and of course I will let you know when there is news (although I don't have internet on my phone so may have to text you to update everyone if thats ok)

Heapy I have been told that they will do a sweep if i reach forty weeks, but they will not induce until I am 12 days overdue the same as any other person.  Glad in a way as I don't like the sound of it.  Glad you are relaxing, I am just starting to get used to the pottering and its quite nice, but making me lazy.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - please don't lose the positivity.  now I was on 13 days of menopur at 300 and then down to 175 so please don't worry.  If Whirl was on it too and had to up dosage then you have two successful pumpkins on here that seem to have reflected your current treatment plan - see that as a positive sign!  Speak to the clinic about the loose bowels but it sounds to me like your body is working so hard to do what it needs to that it is just releasing other things quickly.  It could be that the pressure from your womb and ovaries is also not helping - that is what I suffer from and have through most of this pregnancy too.  The clinic will be able to advise best on what to do to ease it off.  I think it sounds like she is really looking at ramping up your body as she goes which is what they did to me.  I know it isn't the most pleasant but it could be necessary.  Just remember how optimum that womb is and start to trust in your body to do the right thing.  You are doing really well and this can work!    

Whirl - our bathroom costs went crazy and then we realised that as we had a leak that had caused so much damage in the first place to require a new bathroom we could have claimed on insurance and saved £6 k - a aargh!  So they could very well let you go overdue, hmmm I am going to have to think on my sweepstake entry then.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - how is it you always say the right thing? you are amazing. thx hun. that message really really helped. i think i'm just getting anxious because my EC is so set in stone and i don't feel like i'm ready for it with my follie sizes and oestrogen levels. i've got myself some immodium. it's already worked. i feel so rough i just couldn't wait for anything to happen naturally. i will just be having toast for lunch as things aren't good  i will try and see this as a positive sign, thank you xxxx i will be telling her tomorrow about my problems and ask her to be honest about my oestrogen levels. i trust in my body  i trust in my body 

whirl - thx my lovely. i'm trying not to worry. i will take yours and heapys experiences as a good sign for me. it just concerns me that EC is booked for mon no matter what. wow! 6 vials.... did you mix them all with equal water? i can't help thinking the water to powder mix is part of my gurgle problem. i don't think i dare ask what a sweep is! anyway it won't matter because i am going to win the sweep stakes 


dh is getting omelette stuffed with veg for lunch and i'm having toast!!!!! i can't manage anything else. i'll just have to rely on the goodness of my vitamins and progreens today. i need to get better. i'm miserable!!!!!


----------



## suzymc

just googled it.... apparently diahorrea is a common side effect of menopur!!!!!!
i think i need to go back to bed but it's 29oC with a 75% humidty!!!! it's not helping....... i'll cheer up soon, honest.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - aw well at least your body is getting prepped for the morning sickness and feeling really Ill till 14 weeks - no pain no gain.  Damn that menopur but it is good stuff! Just keep hydrated and eat what you can Hun.  Small portions and often is most important - might be worth doing more soups and smoothies as your body will have to break them down less.  I am excited at how different you feel this time- could be a good sign and not bad.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - yes! i hope i'm just getting prepared too. my tummy now just kills and is really really really gurgly.... the side effects of the immodium now i think. lol. i've drunk about 2 litres already today  i've also managed a small bowl porridge, 1 slice toast with 2 boiled eggs and i just had a banana. i doubt i'll manage much of the pizza tonight but i'll try and get some nuts in too. i hope this is all a good sign and not a bad. i just can't stop thinking about my oestrogen levels. they're just noway near high enough       xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - sometimes knowing too much about levels etc is not a good thing.  Try not to worry- I had no idea each step what they were measuring but by starting on 300 I knew I had a massive hill to climb.  She will get all your levels to where they need to be.  Good for you on the food! Those are all things that will help your stomach and break down nicely.  I have just had to up my intake of bananas as I think I am suffering now from drinking too much fluid and it is stripping my body of sodium and potassium- was getting tight cramp legs that ached.  Nothing that a bowl of cereal with banana or marmite on toast can't help.  I am having the odd isotonic drink too as recommended online.  When will the clinic scan you again?


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh gosh! sorry to hear about your legs   it's all about getting the right balance. she's seeing me tomorrow for my final scan and bloods so i hope it's all looking better. i won't know my blood results until Sat though. nurse is here in 30mins to inject my next 300... i am sure she will hear my tummy!!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies just a quickie as I'm on phone and battery low

GOOD NEWS surgeon says is as good as it can be. Cancer doesn't appear to have spread beyond the thyroid as the lymph nodes came back ok. Still need radiotherapy as a 'belt and braces' measure. I think he had forgotten about my fertility issues when he said in terms of life expectancy he expects me to be dancing at my granchildrens wedding  *cue tears from me *

So I'm now on marylebone high ST on my 4rd vino and meeting my London girls for post work drinks. I'm so happy and relieved beyond belief  

Also saw George and he recommends low dose aspirin, predethsone, clexane and unfortunately intrapilids during stims and post BFP as a one off. It could be worse. He's positive he'll get me preggers. I believe even more now I didhave implantation but my body killed the pumpkin. Onwards and upwards eh

Love you all x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Baby - I am doing OK thank you. Work has been OK just trying to take it east to be honest. Not good re sun burn, but not so bad if it turns to sun tan

Lexi - thank you for the   much appreciated.

Whirl - Thanks for the tips you'll have to remind me of that    Hope you get a good price for the bathroom, it will look lovely when completed

Suzy - I was off my food for a while, just try to have three medium size meals a day to keep your strength up and health strong Hope your health card situation is sorted now. Thinking of you tomorrow   

Heapy - thank you for kind words. Glad you are enjoying days pottering

Loops - Lovely to hear from you, wondered where you'd gone he he Hope your doing well You going away this summer?

Suzy - Heapy is right, it could be a good thing Have some warm water with a little lemon in to help tummy. Get your cd's out to help out with visualisation to hopefully help with positivity BIG  BIG hug, hope you feel better soon.

10 fingers - that is FABULOUS news, so pleased for you.

Work is going OK, woke up Tues night/wed morn at 2.50 needing a wee then was wide awake for the rest of the night!! Last night wasn't much better!! Think it must be the hormones, I don't care if it equals a BFP though!!     Got trip to bowling tomorrow, a bit iffey about it now its coming close. Silly I know. 

Oh almost forgot to tell you, I PASSED my lesson from last weekend!!!! Thank goodness! whoop whoop he he

Lots of love,

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

Jane - phew so pleased for you. enjoy your eve with the girls darling. what a relief!

I went to see my hysterectomy friend yesterday and she has another 4m to wait til she gets an indication of whether she's clear now. Must be unbearable.

Ruth - We've booked a week on Cornwall at beginning of Aug. http://www.abovebeachcottages.co.uk/holiday_cottage_porthleven_high_tide.html
Will be a nice change of scene but I am already getting stroppy in my head that Kig will consider it a proper break and want plenty of lie ins and when not he'll be off running along the coast as part of his ultra training. 'Same shoite different town' - leaving me to get up as early as Joe does (with no curtain/blind in his room!) and probably do lots of washing seeing as Joe is getting to grips with dry pyjamas at home but in a different place with different routine...
You can prob tell I'm not feeling very chirpy as I have a coldsore which I can feel all down one side of my face like a channel of tingly nerve endings, generally just a bit shattered. Needing more support but getting less. I think my only option is to buck my ideas up and stop whinging 
Most likely cold sore and mood is due to impending AF. Last one before clomid and so the natural miracle would appear not to be forthcoming.


Dinners:
last week I did make fishcakes a la Suzy on Friday and Sunday Lunch I did chorizo omlette for me and cheese on toast with chorizo Kig. Thanks girls for your input. Now I'm asking for suggestions for veggie dinners please. I can probably make a casserole or curry work and make up as I go along with whatever is in the cupboard/fridge and have been enjoying quinoa type salads with cheese (halloumi/goats/feta) or beetroot, broad beans to 'meat' it up a bit. But am looking for a bit more insipration please. Over to you.

Sunday gone: prawn stirfry
Mon - pork with BNS, courgette, cherry toms, red onion
Tue - shepherd's pie with a spare one for my poorly friend
Wed - veg curry
Tonight - chicken bake off Sains card 
Fri - something from freezer in a rush before book club (prob pizza)
Sat - haddock risotto off Sains card
Sun - lamb tagine with chick peas & red peppers, apricots

Mon 2nd - jacket spud & tuna
Tue - beef stirfry
Wed - turkey, mash & baked beans (this was on list a few weeks back and we didn't have it so I still have a craving!)
Thur - gnocchi with tomatoes
Fri - bream a la sturne with peppers and fennel
Sat - out at a wedding
Sun - roast chicken

Love to all, Hope you've got on OK Jadey xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## loopskig

Well done clever girl Ruth xx xx x


----------



## Whirl

10fingers that's fantastic news!     Enjoy your wine you deserve every bit of it!  And really positive you got to speak to George as well.  

Ruthie well done on passing your lesson.  Don't worry about the bowling, I went when I was about 14 weeks pregnant with the pumpkins.  Just use the lighter bowl each time.  Don't worry about not sleeping well either as long as you are putting your feet up and resting you will be ok.  

Suzy good luck with your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Hopefully the upped dosage will have done the trick.  I think you mix up to 5 vials with one water, so by the end I was preparing two menopur injections a day.  It was worth it though.  I won't enlighten you on the swweep unless I actually have to have one!

Heapy how annoying!  Unfortunately ours needs replacing as it was last done in the 60s so don't think its claimable!  At the moment the bath fittings are a lovely mustard colour.  Quotes so far have ranged between £2000 (seemed dodgy) and £5000 (way too much) so we will probably fall somewhere in the middle.  I am going to go for a naturally / beigey colour scheme so hopefully will be nice and relaxing.

Loops sorry you are feeling a bit down hopefully things will perk up a bit soon.  I should try setting some groundrules for Mr Kig before you go to Cornwall!

Hi to everyone else

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - that makes me very happy  what great news. phew phew phew.... and relax. all sounds good with George too. everything to help your embie snuggle in hun. enjoy your drinks

ruth - well done you. that's brilliant news. ooooo peeing in the night  

whirl - thx sweetheart xx  she mixed my 4 vials tonight with 3 water so maybe it's too much water & hence the gurgling/bad tummy? i'll have to ask doc tomorrow if she thinks that's too much water. is it possible she can put me on more than 300? i have 375 left and i wonder if i should get another box in just incase for tomorrow night? what do you reckon? i shall remain in hope that you don't have to enlighten me about the sweep. xx

loops - hugs for your friend          your meals are sounding great again


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
sorry i havent posted (again) doing the tender has been v manic indeed..finished now tho soo short personals..

WOW RUTH! that is all sounding very positive indeed!   although at same time hope you get a better night sleep tonight. well done on passing the elsson 

loops ouch hope that pooey cold sore goes  sounds horrid. have you tried some zovirax?

whirl how are you doing? thinking of you xx 

heapy and how are you?

10F&T WOOOHOOO! congrats. that is SUCH good news.         v well deserved glass if wine  how are you feeling? great your saw george. i have some intralipids i can give you and help you work out how to avoid healthcare at home's silly charges; when the time comes if you like. tho may be easiest to have one IL with [email protected], as its easier with them... ooo v plsd for you. you WILL be dancing at your grandchildren's weddings!

Suzy oh bless you .   has it got any better yet? the utrogestan may counter the effects soon enough  they would have made everything v slow for me if it wasnt for the clexane! whats your oestradiol hun? i am sure you are doing fine. remember slow and sure is much better. i just know those eggs are developing beautifully. 

so afm well i have finally handed in my v stressful and taxing tender doc.. and got thru the phone interview, so i now have a face-to-face interview next friday.. its when i am at a conference in london (with my boss).. so the interview is at 7am. i cant work out if they have kindly done this to fit in around my conference or whether 7am meetings are normal. i have done things like that before, but not regularly. also since its in london have to decide if i actually want the job. its a v busy stressful one, tho i would enjoy the challenge... hmm! i think i am going to see if iw ould be allowed to work from home at least 1 day/week. i think if they say no, i would rather be skint (if i dont get the job & current employer goes under - depends on this tender!) & see my husband...


----------



## loopskig

Good work on bringing yourself back round to   Suze xx

Mungo - 10FT will be injuring herself doing dancefloor acrobatics at her grandchildren's wedding xxx


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

*10Fingers* -  I'm soooooooooooooo super pleased for you regarding your excellent news and that your enjoying your wine (Yummy Yummy). Good for you! Let your hair down and celebrate. Sounds like the meeting with George was very positive too. I'm sure he is going to do everything he can to help you on your next TX. 

*Loops* - I can give you some Greek recipes if you like? Let me know, I have many varieties. 

*Mungo *- Wow, you have been busy with work!! Sounds like you like a challenging job and that it keeps you going. I love being under pressure it makes me better at work. I work from home now but I miss the crazy target with a deadline days! Hope everything goes well for you, your a hard worker and you deserve it.

*Ruthie* - Great news about your lesson. Well done!!!  Its so annoying waking up for a wee but as you say its all worth it for a bfp 

*Heapy* - What movie did you watch? I love movies and TV series's (did i spell that right!! heheh). Prom sounds nice...me wanna come!!

*Suzy *- How are you? Thinking back, I had severe heartburn when i did my last TX and I was on Gonal f. It could just be that your stressed a bit and its upsetting your tummy, or a number of things. Glad your feeling a bit better though. Mmmm Pizza!!! Enjoy!!!Thanks for the protien recommendation, I will definitely use it on my next TX. Last time I did nothing except pregnacare. I cant help thinking that my body should be the same as always and not dramatically change it by adding too much. I dont really like taking anything to be honest. Not even paracetamol. Is that weird? Dont know why i'm like this!

*Jadey* - Thinking of you.

Whirl, Lexi, Anna, Sturne and other missed out Pumpkins hello there xxxx

Afm, My sunburn is still a bit sore but has developed into a great colour...big fat smile on my face as I look slimmer like this!!! Just ate Chard, I know Suzy thinks its horrid but I cant express enough how many nutrients and vitamins it has! Yum! 
Dh is still annoying me...One of the dogs barked at 4 in the morning and work him up so he woke me up for no good reason, just to moan about the dog! Seriously...I am stopping myself from swearing! 
I really cant wait to start tx again, only 3 months to go. In fact it works out to be more or less at the same time last year. It better work this time otherwise I'm going to have to get a money growing tree, rob a bank or become a pimp!!!

Oh, I just saw a massive cockroach and nearly started crying cos i couldn't kill it. Closed the door and left it for DH to deal with when he gets home. That's his punishment for being a pain in the ****!

Lots of love to all
Baby
xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks for all your messages ladies. Off to see my counsellor now so will be back to post properly later.

Hungover  

X x


----------



## jadeyjade

Just wanted to pop on quick for *10F&T *
*Brilliant, Brilliant News!* super pleased for you    
Hopefully you can begin to get some normality back into your life. You must be relieved hun... The only way is up now.
Hope counselling helps to make sense of all these mixed emotions your feeling xxxx 

AFM- feeling sore after the operation and really druggy still. Was such an emotional day yesterday, cried so much 
But all went well and feeling a bit more positive today  onwards and upwards (after i have a little nap) lol

Thanks for the thoughts Heapy, loops, lexi & baby 

Congrats to Ruth, well done 

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ah Jadey so so please you're on the mend, I was thinking of you yesterday x x x x x x sending you massive   and thanks for your wishes x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello again, back for a proper post now the hangover has nearly gone!

Baby hope you're feeling less prawn like now lol. How lovely to enjoy the sun, I hope we get a spell of proper sun soon x sorry the man is annoying, but then again aren't they all lol x

Jadey hello again I hope you're sleeping as you read this I think I'm off for a snooze too shortly! Aw your dog advice made me smile. I think for now I need to park the idea. Much as I would love a dog I'm not sure I'm ready just yet for everything that comes with it. I can't guarantee I can wfh just yet so it would be silly to buy one right now until I'm settled into a new routine but I've not ruled it out just yet. I love bulldogs esp Gary from celebrity juice in his little outfits I was so sad when he died! But I think it would be like having the dog version of dp and not sure I could cope with 2!! Hope you recover from your op v soon then it's onwards and upwards my love! X

Lexi I know I need to get this bloody book if nothing else as I feel like I'm missing out! I did the same with Harry potter fever then got one chapter in and was like huh what a crock of ****e but something tells me I'll like this one as I love a bit of smut   I love your suggestions  I might well look at a cushion or something similar might have a trip to hobby craft even if it's something to do which I'm off. I did want to learn Italian but whilst it's on my list it's not grabbing me right now. I think reflexology is going to be my route see Afm  hope you're doing ok x x x x x mags is such a beaut I'm well jel but as i said to jade, it's not the right time just now I don't think, I might do some doggie volunteering instead to get my doggie fix x 

Whirl wow new baby and a puppy are you crazy girl? Lol. Actually as loops did, probably the next time to do it as the dog will get you out of the house in the fresh air with baby. Hope you can claim on the insurance for the bathroom leak! X x make sure you are resting x

Suzy did you have another scan today? How did you get on? Hope the belly is less grumbly. As Heapy said I think it's a good sign things are different this time x x You're right Heapy is so wise. Lots of love for our heaps right now   have you managed to eat today my love? X

Heapy thanks for the dog advice. See reply to Jadey, I think it's going to be on the back burner for a while. My aunt breeds pugs but I don't like them. I think they look like this   lol. I like beagles and bulldogs. Dp likes huskies! I love labs but no way in this house, it's too small. Maybe we'll get one post baby once I have my house in the countryside x hope prom goes well for the girls and you get seem feet up time soon x
Seriously you should look into the counselling again. You'd be amazing! Look at all the practice you've had with us lot! Well probably me more than anyone lol xx

Loops thanks for your well wishes and well done again on your diet routine I'm so impressed. I've regressed into a fast food boozy junkie. Bless your friend sending her and you massive   it's been hard enough for me to get this far in 4 weeks never mind waiting 4 months x sending you more   as you sound like you need them. Bahhhh to the cold sore. Please speak to kig before you go on your lovely sounding holiday. Hopefully that might prempt some issue and make things a bit better. There is nothing worse than building it up in your mind beforehand and waiting for stuff to happen x x I hope you can talk it through but appreciate its hard   tee hee on the acrobatics at my grandchildrens wedding comment, you know it lol

Grace hello how are you getting on? Hope all is ok x

Ruthie I'm taking your mid night wee breaks and insomnia as a good sign!,, well done you on passing the course yippee! But of course we all knew you would clever girl x

Mungo! Missed you lady! Well done on the interview of course we knew that would be good news woohoo! You don't need to decide anything right now, remember the interview is as much bout you figuring if they are the right people for you! Bless you re intralipids offer.   Ive not looked into it as I'm officially parking the fertility issues for 6 months minimum but I know they are costly mostly due to nurse costs. My friend is a nurse albeit not local so maybe as I only need one the another if I get a BFp, it will be plannable. Well done of the tender too x x x x x


Hi to everyone else x x x x x x x x

Afm. Well still on a high from yesterday despite the hangover. I know I still have a journey to get the all clear, but yesterday was another huge step forwards. Forgot to mention the surgeon did another camera down the throat job. Now last time I was drugged up so didn't really care so much but yesterday the squirt of whatever it was didn't cut it! I very nearly had a panic attack! How mortifying for a handsome man to pull a snotty tube from your nose! Mortifying! I did keep staring at him as he was talking thinking ahhh what lovely eyelashes. This man saved my life I'm allowed a guilt free swoon surely?! Anyway I hope I never see him again as seeing him again means there is something wrong so 'so long' surgeon it was interesting  

Dp gave me a high five as we walked out of his office tee hee. He even did a PDA outside the pub, and an unprompted 'I'm so glad everything is going to be ok' before bed. I guess I've forgotten this must have been awful for him to stay strong and deal with me.

George was very positive yesterday but insistent I must get healthy first. So well see him in the new year and I won't bother with the 3 month lead in until I've seen him so I guess we are maybe talking about April may for a cycle time. Hopefully there will be none of you left on here by then tee hee x

London turned itno a but of a nightmare! My phone was running out of juice so I luckily suggested having dps 2nd phone as a back up. After 3 glasses of wine I decided to head over to bank to a pub nearby, getting a new pair of sandals on the way as I had blisters due to the heat! Then you guessed it en route using the maps app on my phone the battery died! As I was a bit drunk I didnt really think straight and even though I remembers the postcode I didn't thnk to use dps phone but asked a random stranger to google it for me instead. She couldn't help so I aimlessly walked towards the Thames and then had a brainwave to ******** my friends! Luckily one of them has notifications and picked up the message but by this point I was about a mile away in the opposite direction!,,m grrrrrrrrr. So off I trotted and by the time I got there I felt rough as anything, had more blisters and was absolutely exhausted! So my plans for getting hammered were kind of stopped but it was nice to meet my friends who bought me a lovely scarf  I got the train home and dp picked me up

Yesterday I also got the fab news that I got my bonus authorised for work! Woohoo! So pleased I managed to get this despite having a failed ivf in the midst of it all!,

Counselling went well as I let a lot of emotion out. I think I bottle it up a bit and try to stay strong as I know dp finds my tears hard to deal with. Anyway she has helped me realise that the missing link for me right now is my spiritual or creative side and has reinforced my sense that this needs exploring to help me fulfil this gap in my life so she's very supportive of my idea of doing a reflexology course, I now feel the bonus has come at a good time and it's a,most like its meant to be. So, I'm going to speak to my parents and hopefully they will be happy for me to give them some money towards what I borrowed for the level ones and twos, I can then put the rest towards some clothese for me and the reflex course. I'm going to an open day for one tomorrow morning and one next Saturday, they are both roughly the same cost and course, but one involves weekends 20 days between now and next August and the other thurs, fri, sat Sunday blocks over 5 weekends. So I'd need time off work but that's not an issue. Both clash with a wedding I have I sept but I'm sure thstllk be fine. Both include a fertility and pregnancy module so I'm excited about that one as that's whatbid like to specialise in. One also does modules on fertility and colour. I will need case studies ladies so if you'd like a free tx you'll know where to come! It feels like I'm being drawn to this as something positive to come out of all this negativity 

Right now I'm off for a snooze I'm cream crackered x x x x x x x xx


----------



## suzymc

really quick from me as i'm not well at all. i'll read back (hopefully) tomorrow and reply.
i'm not getting any better. i am stopping the immodium as it's not making the blindest bit of difference. i told doc all about how ill i'd been and she was shocked. so we've decided i'm allergic to menopur. i wish i'd rung yesterday now as then i could have gone back to gonal f yesterday instead of today! there is a very strong possibility that i won't be having an EC at all!!!!! it's not going well is it really? my oestrogen is a real worry & i'm now down to only 6 follicles with the possibility that i'll loose one of them. i had my bloods again today and she said from that she'd decide if i have an EC or not but i got a call this avo to say i need another blood test in the morning and then they'll decide. so perhaps it's got a bit better but not yet better enough. TBH we'd both rather abandon this cycle. i'm just so ill and nothing has gone right or is going right. secretary rang me this afternoon and told me to have 300menopur tonight. i went into a blind panic and tried desperately to explain to her that i can't have menopur anymore. she rung my doc and rang back to confirm she was wrong and i'm back on gonal f. i mean honestly what a to do! we also told her we can't get an appointment for my bloods anywhere so she has now sorted that for me. i don't know how i feel about it all and what would be for the best. i haven't eaten anything nutritious in 4 days and can only manage small amounts of toast etc.... and then that's gone a bit later (sorry if tmi)
i just can't believe this is happening 

*jade* - aw bless you. glad you're on the mend and all went well. big hugs
*
10fingers* - looking forward to being able to sit up long enough to read your mammoth post..... still cheering for you


----------



## baby777

Hey,

*Suzy *- I'm sorry your feeling so ill and that your having such a nightmare, you poor thing. I'm so upset that someone as nice and kind as you can have such a horrible time! Whats going on with the universe?!! This isn't right! 
If you cancel your EC will it effect how many attempts you get or is it not like the UK there? I was reading some IVF success stories yesterday and I was amazed by the amount of times the worst cycles ended up with a BFP! I wouldn't worry about the food hun, i'm sure your body has enough nutrients and vits from all of the previous months when you have been very good to feed your eggies. A few days really shouldn't make much difference. Dont feel bad for that. I hope everything goes well tomorrow for you with the blood test and either way i'm sure you will make the right choice for you. Keep us updated. Will be thinking of you xxxxxx

*10Fingers* - It sounds like your on a great path and that you have found something you really want to do and your going for it. Not many people decide to do something and actually do it! Good for you for taking that step and making things happen for you. Your on the way to recovery and soon it will be May and you will be doing great with your tx. 

*Jadey* - How are you feeling today? Hopefully better xxx

Love Baby
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i had to literally run to the loo 5 times in the night. so i have taken my final 2 immodium and i feel a tiny bit better. off in 10 mins to do round trip to Poitiers to get bloods done & then my plans are bath then bed!!!!!!!!

baby - thanks darling. i was all set to cancel at about 4am this morning but i'll keep going. what will be will be. if they ring me today to say it's on then it's on and if it's off well then so be it. it won't effect how many attempts we get, so no it's not like the uk. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Oh Suzy, I am sorry you're having such a tough time with this right now   I hope you are feeling a bit brighter this morning and keeping my fingers crossed you can get to ec. Take care hon xxx


----------



## baby777

*Suzy*, Hope your feeling a bit better. I think your right to just take it as it comes. There's no point in stressing since you cant change anything now. Was it definitely the Menopur? Is there a chance it could of been something else? Keep us updated. Enjoy your rest when you get home and we can catch up later when your up for it. xxx

Baby


----------



## suzymc

i've just managed some risotto but then it's back to bed. DH can take the clinics call. my bloods from yesterday were only at about 600. they should be at least 1,200 by now (they're normally over that for me). so i hope she's not going to take me to EC with borderline oestrogen.

lexi - thx hun. i was feeling a bit better but i think that's cuz i hadn't eaten. not feeling so great again   i'm going to try and sleep through it all!

baby - thx again. yes, definitely the menopur. it started with a gurgle after my first one and after each injection it immediately got worse and after the 300 was when it all fell apart. it started with the menopur and has continued since. i thought i was feeling a bit better this morning but i can hear my tummy again and well i think i'm off now to the loo 

god! what i share with you ladies!!!!! tmi i'm sure!!!!

love 2 all
xxxxxx
p.s. hope to be back on later to read back. i'm determined to sleep this off! plus i will update you all with the yes or no news!


----------



## sturne

Oh dear Suzy. Sorry to hear this, hope you start feeling better soon. Get some rest. Will be back later to do proper personals to everyone-just going out to bathroom shop as we are going to get a new bathroom!!
Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - thank you. xx have fun bathroom shopping

ok EC is happening monday morning. not sure if i'm happy about this or not as my oestrogen will be the lowest ever. at least DH is making his swimmers better. even during my illness he's really trying. not sure if we'll be going to La rochelle tomorrow or now but for now i'm going back to bed!!!!

love 2 all xxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - So so sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell Glad they think they have found the cause for it and I hope you start to feel better soon. Big BIG hug and you will be in my thoughts for Monday. Try to keep positive, do lots of visualisation CD's


----------



## mungoadams

just a quick msg for suzy, proper personals tomorrow.

lots and lots of luck suzy really hoping you feel start to feel better tonight/tomorrow.   absolutely rotten you are feeling like this.   you can do this!


----------



## suzymc

i don't even think i can get to la rochelle let alone share a room with mark and someone else going for EC tomorrow. i'm getting worse not better. no over the counter drugs work and DH doesn't think i need to go to hospital to cure me as he keeps saying it's just a reaction to my drugs. i had a terrible night. i thought i'd be getting better now esp after my trigger


----------



## sturne

Suzy


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Just sip water and have dry toast or crackers today, try to clear out whatever it is. It may take a little time esp if it is the drugs as they are still in your system. BIG BIG hug 

Hope everyone is doing ok

Lots of love,

Ruth x x x


----------



## mungoadams

oh suzy am so sorry you are feeling this awful. can you call your consultant? are you hydrated enough? you might need some rehydration salts? i have had all sorts of dysentery during my travels and sometimes rehydration salts can make a huge difference to how youre feeling from utterly unable to do anything but crawl to the toilet, to just about functioning.. 

however i am really worried about you.. when did you stop the menopur? i would have thought the reaction would have stopped pretty quickly? maybe you actually have a proper bug? in which case if youre not better by now, you need antibiotics. 

 that you start to turn a corner today and are upto the journey to la rochelle & ec.        

love to jadey jade, 10F&T & heapey esp, but also ruthie (who is i know just about to get a BFP and cheer us all up  whirl, heapy, loops, baby & everyone else. will do proper posts later i promise, but currently am in a typical avoiding soemthing i have to do mode, so have to close FF window lol.

afm am working on my presentation for the job interview. VERY unsure if i want it tho. i would always have 14 hour days & think i would miss seeing my dh too much.... but i know even if we (current company) dont go bust my boss is taking the p*%^ and i should really be moving on.. but i like not having to commute a long way (which where i live is very likely with most jobs)! is anyone doing a long commute & feel its worth it, compared to compromising on the job but no/much shorter commute?


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw Suzy sending you massive   I'm so sorry you're feeling so unwell. I think too this must be something other than the drugs or I'm sure you'd be feeling better now? Sending you lots of love and   for a positive day tomorrow x

Mungo ah Hun I'm not sure Im the best one to give advice on the long commute/work life balance! Why not go for it, see what happens and see how you feel having met them and having found out more about the job then go with your gut feeling? For me personally I'm determined things will change when I do go back to work but obviously my circumstances are very different to yours x

Afm currently sulking and a bit hungover (again) after a long session on pitchers of woo woos. Dp was very drunk and has started smoking again and mainly as I can't tolerate him like that, I threw a strop. Now I'm all confused about doing the reflex course as its a lot of money and I feel it's maybe a bit silly to use the money for this when I owe people money and we may have ivf next year.mPlus I'm now thinking will it be too much with work? Hmmm. Advice appreciated ladies x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend,

Suzy, so sorry you're still poorly   I hope you are feeling a bit brighter tomorrow and that EC goes as well as it can do. I know you feel like this has cycle has been one thing after another but you're hanging in there still and we have all read about perfect cycles that don’t work and the disastrous ones that do! Big   xxx

10fingers, I think you are putting too much pressure on yourself to make decisions about things. Please remember you have just been through such a huge amount of trauma and mentally will take a lot of time to recover from this. So if I was you, I would park some of your ideas/plans for a couple of months and just focus on nothing. I know you are a do’er but sometimes do’ers need to chill too xxxx

Ruthie, how are you doing? Have you managed to resist not testing early? Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Mungo, I agree with 10f give the interview all you’ve got, there is no pressure to take the job if its offered to you. But if you ace the interview (i’m sure you will) it will give you more bargaining power around negotiating home working etc......you never know. Good luck with it xxx

Jade, hope you are recovering well lovely? Thinking of you lots xxx

Grace, how’s things at the argc? Have you got a date for EC? 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## baby777

Just a quick one...

Suzy, hope your feeling better and that everything goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Xxxx

Catch up tomorrow. 


Love baby
Xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Just a short post as on phone and even though I have been reading over the past few days there is lots to catch up on:

Suzy - sorry to hear you have been so unwell. Fingers crossed EC goes well tomorrow and you are back on the mend soon.   

Hope all is well with the rest of the pumpkins. I must find some time to do personals this week, only 3 weeks left till end of term.


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Have been thinking of you and sending you positive vibes Thinking of you tomorrow         Hope your feeling better.

Lexi - Yes resisting, just, last few days wanted to test (last time didn't have the urge at all) too scared to to be honest. Had a couple of twinges Thurs I think it was and slight ache on legs this morning. Had a little low (chocolate helped) get positivity back. Now telling myself its not over until the witch shows or the pee stick says so!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I expect you are gone and underway and I just wanted to wish you luck!  Only just woken up as had a bad nights sleep.      

Be back on once I am dressed and ready for the day with personals xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

for our Suze x back later x


----------



## Grace72

Suzy - have just read your posts !  Wishing you lots of luck hon   . I have to run back to the clinic for more repeat bloods and scan. More updates soon but i have had a saga my end too . EC hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday.

Love to all

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies, 

Sorry been off radar but things went manic with prom etc.  

10f&t - Your news is amazing! I am do happy that Your thyroid was isolated and there is no spread.  Now just for that bit of back up treatment and then you can push all of it away from you for good.  Great news from George too on his hopes for treatment if you decide to go ahead.  I bet the dishy doc makes all the procedures he does that bit more bearable?  Next march/ April will be here in no time ready for that next tx.  I will deffo still be here- I am addicted to hearing from all you ladies! Great news on the bonus too.  If the people you borrowed from don't need their money ASAP I don't see the harm in you using it for a course.  I have been waiting to do my reiki 1 for ages but either miss the date or it gets cancelled.  Now I have deffo run out of time and am gutted as I really wanted to do it and the. Build on it with other therapies.  I don't think that the course will be too much to fit in around work as you will find a way but can see you may worry about it vs cost of tx for next year - however you did get the unexpected bonus and focusing on a new outlet might help you with that future tx too?  An all round positive you will enhance the tx

Ruthin- well done on aceing your lesson assessment!  Sorry you have been up for wee trips in night- I can relate to that!  Could be a good sign though of some womb pressure.  Good for you not testing too early.  My first pee test was two days before OTd and it was very faint so I felt a bit more confused than if I had waited.  The next day it did darken and then OTd was a good strong colour.  Don't think on things like pain and twinges as they can be positive signs too- just trust in that body!

Loops - Cornwall will be lovely that time of year.  Mr Kig will need to be forced to reign in his regime- its a holiday after all!  What about if you unpack all running related equipment secretly just before you leave?

Mungo - even if you go for job and then decide to turn it down you can have confidence that you are a lady with skills and the work ethic that are massively in demand and can probably walk into any job you fancy.  I can see why you would be nervous of the commute etc but as others have said you may be able to negotiate on that.  

Baby- we watched Red Lights which was a supernatural thriller.  It was good but didn't need to be seen on the big screen but at least we have a bit of a date day out of it which is something we often forget to do, so we had a nice time.  Laughed at your DH story as that is what my DP would do.  It always seems to be my fault if the kids or animals get up to mischief.

Jadey- glad to hear op went well and I bet it was emotional.  It's one of those what if scenarios where you kind of feel like you need a crystal ball to tell you if you need that tube or are better off without it.  My tubes are still there but are complete,y booked and are stuck to the back of my womb due to such bad scarring so they might as well be non existent.  Hope you are on the road to recovery now?

Grace- hope the saga has not been too bad.  Good luck for EC in next two days - when do you find out which day it wil be?

Hope everyone else is well who I have missed xxxxx

AFM - was all consumed with prom prep but it all went well and DD' s looked so amazing and were very happy.  We had friends round the next day and then had to go to a 10th wedding anniversary party so yesterday I was pooped and today still feeling a bit of the burn.  Crap nights sleep last night as I kept waking myself up snoring! Think a cold may be on its way.  Now time to start getting the DD's ready for their holiday to Lanzarote on Thursday with my folks- luckybuggers! Also looking forward to Thursday's consultant appointment where I will get my section date - very exciting!


----------



## Ruthie82

Sorry for the me post coming up.

Think it is the end of the IVF road for us, I have had heavy af pains in tummy and on legs, bleeding, like in af and have had to admit defeat now.

Ruth x x


----------



## sturne

Ahh Ruthie I'm so sorry Hun. I hope you are wrong but I guess you know your body well enough to know what's going on. Sending you a massive    and we are all here for you xx

Suzy - how you feeling now?hope ec has gone well. Been thinking of you xx

Grace - hope everything ok with you, do let us know when ec will be.xx

Love to all pumpkins whether you are a positive one or not xx

Afm nothing too much happening with me, met some ff girls yesterday so was nice to share some experiences/Ivf chat with them. Have just read on the serum thread one of the girls we made friends with when we cycled over there has just got her BFP.really happy for her and her dh. Enjoyed the weekend. Wanted to go clothes shopping in the sales, esp now as I don't have to wear uniform to work, I'm running out of clothes. But didn't get chance. Maybe next Saturday!!


----------



## baby777

Oh *Ruthie*, I'm so sorry. Did you do a pg test? I would still do a test to be sure before ruling anything out. xxxx 

*Heapy *- Prom prep sounds like it was a lot of fun. The movie sounds good but i'm not really into supernatural stuff. I really want to watch the Inbetweeners movie but they dont have here in Cyprus, so i'm going to buy it when i'm next in London.

*Suzy* - I hope your OK and your EC went well. xxxx Thinking of you.  

*10Fingers* - Hope your OK. What made you have this change or heart regarding the reflexology? I know owing money is a hard feeling but have you discussed it with your folks? Maybe they dont need the cash back yet? I dont think you should rush your decision yet, just take your time and things will fall into place naturally. Dont give up, if this is what you really want to do. xxx woo woos sound great!!! mmmmm sounds like your enjoying your self, and so u should!!

Hi to everyone else, I will do a full catch up tomorrow as DH is moaning that he is hungry bit he wont decide what he wants to eat!!! Pulling my hair out!

Lots of love
Baby


----------



## Ruthie82

Yes just did a test confirms my suspicion

10fingers - Was meant to say follow your dreams, even if its not straight away if you want to do therapies then do them when you are ready


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just a quickie (sorry again) for Ruthie. Hun I am so so so sorry. Sending you a massive   - i know nothing I say will help, but I do know that knowing we are here to support you will be a comfort and we you know that we are x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mungoadams

quick post for ruthie - so sorry hun         as my other lovely pps said we are all here for you. massive      

lots of luck to grace        

10F&T i would say if your parents can weight, and you have the energy i would go for the course.. but bear in mind the next stage of treatment might wipe you out for a little while, so you might want to plan around that & coping with work? thanks for the advice hun 

heapy wow sounds v busy indeed! hope you are going to rest soon. consultants appt sounds v exciting indeed  eeek!

suzymc hoping you were well enough to have ec and are doing ok    

thanks everyone, i will try to think positively.. doing lots of work on my presentation (they said any topic, which makes it really hard!).


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie- I am devastated for you.   I really had everything crossed and thought it would be a different outcome for you.  As others have said we are here for you in whatever way you need us to be.  Its just not fair!


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruthie, I am so so sorry   I am sure you know we're all here for you. Thinking of you and hubby, wish I could say something to make it better xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you for your well wishes girlies

Suzy hope all went well today you have been in my thoughts constantly


----------



## baby777

*Ruthie* - I'm so sorry hun!!! I'ts just not fair! Whatever I say wont help but we are all here for you and we all know exactly how you feel. If you need to talk, moan or just take a break from TX talk we are all here for you whatever you decide to do.   

Anyone heard from Suzy? I hope she is OK? Its strange without her on the forum!!!

Love Baby


----------



## Whirl

Ruthie I am so sorry thinking of you and dh      

Suzy hope everything is ok with you  

Grace thanks for popping on hope you are ok and your saga managed to get resolved


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy is doing ok guys and was feeling better earlier, I'll let her share her news when she's home x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Intriguing....


----------



## loopskig

hey Ruth, You know the game. Officially 3 days til OTD and testing first thing in the morning is better... I'm so sorry if you are right darling. We don't very often hear of ladies managing to turn it round from a neg early test but I am     you'll be the exception. Whatever the outcome you know we are here for you and have you in our thoughts. I'd just sleep for a week if I were you and hope when you wake up its all a dream.

Well done Suzy getting through today special girl. You've had such a rough time of it this cycle. Just not fair. Looking forward to hearing how your super 3 get on in their dish tonight! You may feel like its a full gone conclusion but if I can use Whirl as our shining example (again, bet she's sick of it!) - it only take one  

Night all - please can it be some good news coming 
Loops xx xxxx xx


----------



## suzymc

hiya
so so sorry i didn't come on yesterday ladies. it was a strange day for us and we were utterly pooped when we got home late afternoon. DH didn't want me to pick up my laptop and made me dinner and we had a good old chat
i will reply properly later as i want to thank you all for your lovely messages. thank you so much ladies. it means so so much

ruth - i am totally totally devastated for you. massive massive hugs darling         my poor lovely lady. i hope you and your DH find the strength to get through this. xxxxxxxx

grace - oh no..... what's been wrong? good luck today or 2morrow xxxx

my EC went well. She got just 3 eggs so of my original 11 follicles we know for me that's not a huge amount. we looked back over my scans etc and you see an instant decline in follicles & follicle sizes once i started on the menopur. she thought it was odd it had made me so ill but all i can say is the first injection was what gave me a gurgle in my body which then led to the runs and after each injection the gurgle got worse and the trips to the loo!!!! Sadly i still have the massive gurgle moving round my body (it's a very strange noise) but luckily my trips to the loo are getting better. We have a call Thursday morning from the biologist who is going to give us an honest opinion on the quality of our embryos (if we even have any embryos!) if they're anything less than good then we're not going back for them. Please don't judge me on that. It's just this won't count as a go and as i'm still ill we want everything to be ok with the embryos. It would be 1 back on day 3 but we would ask for 2 back and then if the final one gets to blast on saturday then that will go in too but that's all best case scenario & assuming there is 3 still. The way we both feel about this cycle means we're not expecting a miracle. it's such a shame after everything DH did (or didn't do) this time round. but you never know we may get our best case scenario. needless to say consultant was running late and we didn't see her until nearly 2pm!!!!! she should have seen us about 12! So all us EC ladies & partners were shoved in a room to wait for her. i was all fingers and thumbs and pressed the voice command button on my phone to which very loudly announced 'say a command'. every head in there turned..... i think only me & DH saw the humour....lol

love and hugs to all. i've got some work to do and then i'll be back later with personals
xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i also forgot to have my first progesterone last night


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- I bet you were pooped fitting into that schedule.  Well done for feeling so ill and still hanging around for doc for 2 pm.  Strange that the menopur caused more of a hindrance than help in kick starting the egg production and maybe it is a better drug for long protocol?  I would be the same as you on this go and only put back in what was of high quality as if this could be your last funded go you want the optimum chance.  You have to go with your heart as you are the best indicator of if things feel right - I have everything crossed that you get great news on Thursday but can see that you and DH are open minded at this stage to either scenario.  It is great that you are both in the same mind set and supporting each other and that is really the most important thing at this stage. I would have found your talking phone very funny too!  Don't panic on the progesterone mix up as it will still support the body with one missed dose.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thx hun! work is already going slowly this morning.... lol pooped just doesn't even cut it!!! we're off to the pharmacy in a bit to see what low dose drugs we can get me. i think my body is trying to fight everything but i have decided it needs a little bit of help (again). yes it is strange about the menopur. she said she has no-one else that is allergic to it BUT i googled it and needless to say it is a side effect... albeit it rare but hey i'm a rare species! haha! That was mainly what our discussion was about last night... that we'll go with our heart. We have the worry that our embryos do well until day 3 and then drop off by day 5 (when the sperm takes over i hasten to add) but as she's insistent on at least 1 on day 3 (so long as they're good) then i think we're doing the right thing with 2, i think?! at least my low oestrogen levels aren't too much of a problem now. apparently there were 4 eggs but she couldn't get one for some reason... strange.... i hope you're well. i saw you had a bad night. xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I can't believe you are working.  I spent two days in bed after EC as I felt so drained and had very bad trapped wind pains.  My clinic said I had to sleep on raised pillows to prevent fold and wind from coming into my shoulders - think I have slept that way ever since now as I just couldn't get back into sleeping flat and after 12 weeks of preg it's better to stay a bit raised.  My body fights drugs like yours seems to be doing and I am so sensitive to it I can even feel paracetamol in my system when I take it so i know how you feel.  It likes to evacuate a fair bit too!  . I think Mungo mentioned it a way back but might be worth picking up some rehydration sachets too so your system gets balanced and hydrates as that will tire you out too and water can sometimes flush out the good stuff as well as bad.  It sounds a big coincidence that the more menopur you had the worse you felt and if it was a bug then DH would surely have it by now.  The only way you would know is to take it again and I am sure that you won't ever be doing that! I wouldn't worry on the egg number as even when you look back at mine out of all the eggs we got only three were good quality after fertilisation.  Quality is the most important thing.  Why is she only wanting to put one back in first?  Is it because then you would have the five day one back in if all goes well and she doesn't want to cram things up with three in there?  I am all fine but have started to snore in the night and wake myself up!  Wasn't as bad last night but still caught myself a few times.  Very difficult to get comfy day or night now so being around me is like watching some sea world whale show - I just haul myself around like shamu (but without the water spraying) trying to get in a new position!  It's all very comical


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie - thinking of you today and hoping that you are ok.  You are massively in my thoughts Hun


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Suzy thanks for the update. I know three must be disappointing for you after previous attempts but try and remember it is quality not quantity. And hopefully your embryo's will be of enough quality to go ahead. I totally understand you not wanting to put them back if you are not, and don't worry nobody will judge you, it is your body and your embryo's and you really have to go with your own instinct and what you feel is right. Try not to worry too much about blast ones, I know that they are supposed to be better but mine went in at day two and still managed to work, and as you have been saying now you have had the operations your womb is in the most healthy state it can be for them. Hope you start to feel better soon and make sure you fit in some rest!!

Heapy I know what you mean about the snoring! I think it effects dh more than me as several times he has said that he couldn't sleep as I have taken up most of the bed, been sweating buckets and snoring loudly. Very attractive! Also nice of him not to wake me as whenever he snores I poke him to make him stop!

AFM well I have been nesting by filling up my freezer. So far I have made: 3 cassoulet, 4 spaghetti bologniase, 2 chillis, 3 tomato sauces, 2 fish pies, 2 chicken pies, spring rolls, canelloni, lasagne, and lentil and ham soup. I don't think we will run out of food any time soon! Having a lazy day today, reading and doing nothing.

Love to everyone else, especially *Ruthie and Grace*

Whirl x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Suzy, glad to hear you are ok hon. You do what ever feels right for you with ET, its your body and mind. I will be keeping everything crossed they are good quality embryos for you. xxxx

Ruth, hope you are ok. Been thinking of you loads xxx


----------



## suzymc

hiya - just a quick post now as i've taken a turn for the worse. i asked for rehydration sachets/salts but either it's my bad french or they just don't have them over here. all they could give me was a new box of Immodium and some probiotics. i think one of them has given me a bad re-action and i'm in a worse state now.
i just can't win

ruth - so devastated for you. like everyone else i have been thinking of you loads. i hope you and DH can find the strength to get through such hard times. we're all here for you, you know that.  

i can't wait to do a proper reply. i hate this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

http://www.food.com/recipe/oral-rehydration-salts-230966

Suzy- see above for homemade recipe. Sorry you are feeling so rough. So strange how you are reacting to so many types of medication. Just rest up and do some relaxing xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thx hun. i've googled it in french and they do exist..... thx for the recipe though. i will get some bananas tomorrow and give that a try. i know, isn't it odd. my body just doesn't seem to like any medicine or drugs right now. i am not going to over do the health thing next time incase that's the reason. i can't afford it all anyway. i have trapped wind at the same time as my gurgling which is very painful.  i didn't end up working in the end. i will have to try tomorrow though as i need to get my post out tomorrow!!! eek!. fingers crossed a good night sleep and another magnum will help   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie to say to Suzy hope you soon feel a bit better. As for the eggs I will be praying     for you that they are excellent quality. And of course if you don't go ahead, no-one will judge you. Xx


----------



## baby777

*Ruthie* - I have been thinking about you all day today. I hope you and DH/DP are both OK. I'm so sorry babe. This sucks, just not fair! My thoughts are with you both xxx

*Suzy* - Hey, I'm so sorry that your still feeling so terrible. Have you tried good old chicken and rice boiled? Apparently if you dont wash the rice too much it makes it more starchy which helps for this. It does work, I tried it when i had Gastroenteritis. It sounds like your having a nightmare, you poor thing. Dont feel bad about not going ahead with ET if things dont work out the way you want, its normal to feel this way.I'm shocked that your not on antibiotics to be honest or something stronger to control this nasty thing! If you continue to feel like this, I would go to a different doc for a second opinion on meds for it.

Love
Baby xxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you for all your lovely messages girl.

Suzy - So sorry to hear you are still feeling awful!! Thinking of you and hoping you feel better really soon!! 

Hubby and I are in a state of shock to be honest. Just numb. It hasn't hit home at all. This is it over now. Cried myself to sleep last night, kept waking up. Stuffed my face with choc the last two nights now feel bad for doing it!! 

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Grace72

Ruthie hon - i'm so sorry     please take care of yourself and have whatever you want to eat. No guilt at all for you my dear. 

Suzy - lordy you have been through a roller coaster ride , keeping everything crossed for you . .  i was always told to sip on ice cold water with lots of ice and dash of lime - no creams, meat or dairy until things settle. What has the doctor recommended for you?? did they have any other explanation of why all this happened? 

Whirl, sturnem lexi, heapy - hello pumpkins

AFM  well i had an eventful few weeks of bloods at 730am, then again at 1130pm back again for scans, taking calls to do a shot asap . Running into various bizarre places to take the shot and then run back for another blood test. I also got tested positive for hidden c   . Clinic didnt believe in it as their tests were all negative but serum did so made a mad rush to get a prescription on Friday afternoon from my GP just in case. With so many conflicting opinions , i just didnt know what to do. We parked in a layby off the motorway and talked  to Penny in Greece and my clinic and my GP on whether to take it. I  did in the end. Just hoping this will help on implantation   

Triggered today. EC on Thursday. I cant be positive right now for some reason. So many questions are going through my head right now on whether we have done enough. 

I guess its now out of our hands. 

Hope everyone is well ? 

More posts once i manage to read all of your ones soon

Luv to all

Gracex


----------



## mungoadams

hey all
just to say thinking of you suzy ... flat coke may help a little? for trapped wind (thats my main IBS symptom), lots of ginger tea and lie on your back with knees bent (sort of foetal position) and gently rock side to side & then try one leg at at a ime. it can take a while but helps.. sitting on the loo with feet on a stool can also help... thinking of you and hope you have good news on the embryos       

ruthie lots of thoughts for you & your dh  i know where you are coming from  i would not feel even slightly guilty about that chocolate! you need to allow yourselves lots of time and i would eat, drink and do whatever you want right now.

grace lots of luck for ec      

afm am off today, but meeting a friend & have to prep for interview. will try to pop on using my phone for grace & suzy


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Firstly Suzy, I really really hope you're feeling better now and that the magnum helped   sending you lots of   for tomorrow x x x x x x x x x x x x no one will judge you. It is your body and your decision my dear x

Mungo you won't need it but good luck for tomorrow. You'll smash it I'm sure, just be yourself and all will work out x x x x thanks for your advice, I think I've come to a decision now on the course, next stage of treatment shouldn't have too much of an impact but I'll find out tomorrow x

Lexi hello my lovely hope you are ok x x thanks for your advice, I know you are right about e pressure and me being a do-er, but also, I have to think about my state of mind in the 6 months ahead. The reality is, fertility stuff is off the agenda and once DP starts football again, I often spend my weekends on my own, maybe seeing friends once a month. So as well as the course giving me a focus, it's something to do too, an opportunity to maybe meet some more people in the localish area and importantly, an opportunity to earn an extra income from next year. I will decide on Saturday as that is the one I'm most intersted in x x 

Ruthie hope you and DH are ok, I've been thinking of you lots x x x x x x x x x thanks for your advice x

Heapy hope you're doing ok my dear x lots of feet up time I hope! Hope the cold didn't appear, and glad the prom was a success!, Thanks for your advice I am taking it hopefully  x 

Baby thanks for advice, I think it was just because I was worried it was a knee jerk and was worried about the money I owe to my folks and maybe if it would be too much, but I think I feel more positive now. Hope you're ok and DP is irritating you less! X

Grace sorry to hear about the dramas you've had, I hope All goes well tomorrow x 

Hi whirl, sturne, loops, Charlotte and anyone else I've missed x 

Afm off to see new consultant tomorrow (oncologist) to discuss my radiotherapy and hopefully get an idea of timescales. Typically dp is in Belgium for the day so I'm going on my own but feel ok about that as it only a chat. I was going down there anyway tomorrow for my friends birthday meal so it's worked out quite well. I'm off to a reflex course intro day on sat, this is the one which interests me the most. It's a full day so I should get a good feel by the end of it. I feel more confident about the decision after working out my finances and pulling together a very conservative business plan, I think I can use any income to pay back my parents, much sooner than I would otherwise and it gives me a new career route/ supplementary income / something to do at weekends when dp plays footie so it feels like a win win. X


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins
well i need to look back to where i stopped being able to keep up properly with personals & then i can reply properly to all you lovely ladies 
i was starting all my replies with thank you..... i am just now going to say one big collective THANK YOU. Thank you all so so much for your kind words and well wishes. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*mungoadams * - how exciting that your interview is coming around soon  well done on getting through the phone interview but then i had every faith. i'm sure if you get the job you could work things to suit you and it would be great to plow yourself into it as you seem to be a hard worker and at least you'd be working hard and be appreciated. I like 10fingers advice regarding what to do for the best. thx 4 all your advice. wind has all gone now. i'm now a fan of probiotics. i had to go through a worse patch to get better but it was worth it. i did a lot of rocking yesterday!!!!!

*baby777* - i was ok with the gonal f, it was the menopur that sent me doo lally. no more for me..... ever!!!! i still have a box! my DH is like you and doesn't really like taking stuff. i am a bit the same as i never take things for headaches etc, next cycle i'm going to be a lot more relaxed. i can't afford all the extras again and as they were all a waste of money this time i can't bring myself to do it again. Yes! Chard is horrid. lol. What date in Sep do you have for your next cycle? i am sure you won't need to break the law because you won't be needing a cycle after that. sorry about DH driving you mad but your posts about him make me giggle. btw you're in luck. they announced on the news today that those with a mediterranean diet are more likely to get pregnant with IVF - 30% increase apparently!!!!!!

*10fingers * - finally i get a chance to pass some comments  on your mammoth post.... Your surgeon sounds lush. such a shame you won't be seeing him again but i'm bl**dy glad you won't be seeing him again!! What's a PDA hun? sorry i'm dense. we will always still be on this thread i am sure. preggers or not preggers i'll still be wanting to chat to you lovely ladies. but it's time for some you time  oh my goodness. your trip across london sounds a right mare. trust you. you were obv not quite with it after your great news (& tipples). well done you on your bonus too. clever you. the courses you want to go on sound perfect for you. i'll be a case study in August if you need me  oh just seen your post later about not being sure about doing the course. i think you should go for it. i feel you are being drawn to it for a reason and it's something you should do for you. Oooo i see you have a new mantra  i like it. i bet Heapy likes it too..... and i've just seen your later post too, lol. glad you're off for a reflex intro this weekend. all sounds good good good

*lexi* - it certainly has been one thing after another. after what we have found out today (see below) i'm feeling a bit resigned to it being September now as the next focus. (sorry, naughty me i know!!) i just want to join all the september pumpkins, it's gonna be a good good month

*charlotte* - thank you my luv xx. french kids are already on their hols over here. i bet you can't wait.

*heapy* - yay! glad the girls prom went well. oooo fancy you and whirl getting the snores on. oh dear. ah well waking yourself up snoring is just getting you in practice for being woken up by crying  excited for you tomorrow. eek! i hope all goes well. it sounds like we have pretty similar bodies..... my wind never came out, it just moved around and round and round and round. entertaining to listen to, just not fun for me. it defo wasn't a bug. it just didn't feel like any bug i've ever had. it was all so 'different'. we'd originally wanted 1 back in on day 3 and then 2 on day 5. but that's not happening now anyways (see below). it was really for a normal cycle as normally i'd be able to achieve something close to that. but sadly not this time. it was a bit so we could hedge our bets so to speak. oh hilarious. you do the whole 'Shamu' thing too. ever since we went to disney world in 1989 everyone slightly large or beached looking has been Shamu in our family. i don't like to laugh at you but that little story made me laugh.

*sturne* - thx hun... great news for one of your serum friends now with a BFP. did they cycle at serum pretty soon after their last go? we've already hit the summers sales. i got 4 maxi dresses for a grand total of 35euros. woooooooo.

*ruth* - big hugs again. reading your new signature brought a tear to my eye. so darn depressed for you. there's no way i would feel guilty about the chocolate. i've gone magnum mad. no guilt. i may even have a glass of wine tomorrow - there will be no guilt. it's time to enjoy myself again. i can't keep going on like this!

*loops* - we're just stupidly over due for some good news now. it's just getting out of hand. thx hun. i hope they are a super 3.... right now it's just a super 1 though  (yeah yeah i know it only takes one, BUT)

*whirl* - not sure we're gonna get the quality bit sorted either  i hate to be doom and gloom. sorry! it's my consultant who is so hung up on blasts but i do think getting to blast makes a good judgement on the quality of the embryo(s). oh wow! your freezer filling sounds yum. well done nesting whirl.

*grace* - doc has given me no recommendations. no nurses at the hospital seemed to care about making me better either! i know they're all about the fertility stuff but even so. anyway pharmacy sorted me out so all is well again  i must have thought in my head today "I can't believe Grace had hidden C" at least 20 times, i just can't believe it. it's almost like you sorta knew. how did you get the test done in the end? was it a blood test? we've both had blood tests for Chlamydia would this have picked up hidden C? your week sounds as much of a mare as mine, you poor luv   sounds like ARGC need to change how they do their tests then hey? sorry your positivity vibes are low. so are mine hun, so are mine. i can try and jeer you on but i know it prob won't help but do try. all the best for EC tomorrow xx

*afm* - NEWS FLASH...... i'm well again! FINALLY. gurgling all gone, runs all gone and i feel me again. It was defo the probiotics that did the trick. I didn't realise i'd have to go through hell first but it was well worth it as now i'm ok and that's the main thing. I had my second & final dose today and i feel very perky.
Sad news on our embryos. Only 1 of the 3 is doing well right now. She's hoping they may pick up but we're not going in tomorrow now for an ET. So she's ringing Sat and we're either going in or we're not. I'll let you all know what's happening. hopefully i'll have time to post before we would need to leave. 
On the positive side we get a whole day to ourselves tomorrow for our wedding anniv. So instead of a round trip to La Rochelle we are thinking of the Zoo. We have some amazing and very natural Zoos around here and there's 1 we've not yet been to. It's a couple of hours drive but it sounds worth the trip. We had thought cinema but only Ali G is on in English and i don't fancy that. I could do with some fresh air and a walk.... ooo and some sun (sorry).
I'm all off this healthy living malarkey. i'm even going to enjoy a glass of wine tomorrow. (ok so it will be just the one) i feel so care free it's untrue. it's time to be me again and stop changing who and how i am. what will be will be. i couldn't change anything by being on all these supplements. It's the drugs that make us have a good or bad cycle and it's just not worth doing it all the supplements etc etc again. i am sure i won't change into some fast food junky and will still eat well and there are many choices i make now that i will continue to make (organic dairy, fresh juices, organic veg etc) but that's as far as it goes for me. all those things i took for egg quality just didn't matter.

Anyway thank you all so much again
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Lovely to read you feel care free, had a tear to my eye as I was pleased you felt that , I WANT THAT! Just a little bit envious but more importantly so pleased you feel care free. Enjoy your anniversary hun 

x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace – Your tx sounds so hectic.  Cant believe you have tested positive for hidden C – good job you insisted it was checked.  At least you will know you are all clear ready for ET and your body is all ready and geared up for success.  Hope EC goes well today – will be thinking of you. 

Mungo – hope the interview prep has gone well and you had a nice time with your friend.  When is the actual interview day?

10 F&T – I am doing bits of feet up and then bits of house sorting.  Will make sure i get some good rest while my DD’s are off sunning themselves on their lovely holiday – very jealous!  Hope the consultant goes well today with your treatment chat. Hope you have a great birthday meal with your friend too.  Have a nice glass of vino for me!!!!!!!  The reflexology intro should give you a good idea of if that is your thing – hope the feet are all nice and clean and not cheesy!!!! Heehee.  I think the business plan shows that it would be a good move to explore this side line and this is one that can work well around other commitments.  You have long enough now between next tx to get things all up and running too.  

Suzy – Happy anniversary!!!!!!!  Hope you and DH are having a lovely time together and lavishing each other with some much needed you time.  Poor you on the wind but so very glad the pro bi’s have kicked in.  I am a big sufferer from trapped wind and might check today if i can take deflatine after my section if i plan to feed as i know it will head to my shoulders and i will suffer.  Whenever i fly i live on deflatine as that is another bad scenario for me.  Laugh away at my shamu tale – wish i was exaggerating.  All i need is some black patches.  That is sad news on the embies and i don’t blame you for holding out to blast and making the final decision – funding is so scarce it is not worth missing out on a better opportunity if your heart tells you to do so.  I know i would.  I also don’t blame your decision on the diet thing as it definitely doesn’t seem to have helped on this occasion – maybe just a happy you and hubby, with a moderately healthy diet is the best recipe.  Happiness and a relaxed state of mind is so important i think.  I still secretly hope Saturday brings positive news but can see from your post that you are happy to not go ahead unless it is optimum.  

Ruthie – i hope you and DH are ok and pulling together to get through this time.  Sending you much love and healing hugs   

Hope all our other pumpkins are doing well, love to you all xxxx

AFM – was sad to see off the DD’s yesterday as they left for their weeks villa break in Lanzarote with my folks.  They have had a cracking few months with finishing school, prom, T4 on the beach, given an ipad each from my brother for working so hard at their exams.  When they get back they are off to see The Wanted and then my folks got them Justin Bieber tickets for their xmas presents for next February so they have been thoroughly spoilt all round.  Oh to be 16 again.


----------



## loopskig

Heapy, the girls look beautiful! xx

Thinking of you Suze & Ruth xx xx xx

And you Grace...? X

Had a text this morning from my bro 'waters broken!'

Love to all,
Loops x


----------



## Grace72

Hello loopskig, suzy, mungo, heapy, ruthie, 10 fingers and all pumpkins.

SUZY - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HONEY!  Hope you are going to town and spoiling yourself.  

Sooooo, Hidden C is a controversial subject tbh. Only greece seems to carry it out and lovely Agate helped me in explaining the process but essentially you need to send your AF blood over . All a bit weird doing that and sending it via the post office but i should have done the test before the cycle started , so the course of antibis are taken well before. However as a precaution , serum asked me to take one type of antibis before EC. Although my clinic in London didnt believe in it , as i have never had any pelvic inflammation and hysto showed no scarring etc it didnt change their protocol -  so i took the first dose and now considering whether i take the next 2 doses. Not many clinics do this type of test in the UK so doubt ARGC willl change their opinion on it.    I guess i'm ruling out all possibilities for a problem with implantation and hope taking antibis doesnt change the womb environment but make it a more hospitable place for my embies.  . 

ruthie - thinking of you doll. Hope you're ok?

Heapy/suzy - do you think you are intolerant to certain foods that's giving you trapped wind. When i was asked to drink 1 litrs of milk i found i bloated so much. Nutritionist told me to come of it asap and suggested i carry out a food intolerance test.  One of the indicators is bloated and gas and it causes inflammation which was not great for my immunes so now i try and stay off milk. yoghurt is fine as its fermented. 


EC DONE - phew. Feel ok . No cramps or pain so far . Could be the painkillers still kicking in from this morning. Had a call from the embryologist to say they will be carrying out the ICSI tomorrow. No idea on DH's morphology but it will be interesting to see the results after his change of diet. He is celebrating with a beer tonight. Men! Now i have the anxious wait for the next few days of whether any of them fertilise. Its worse than the 2ww    . Working tomorrow so hopefully that will distract me a little. Then weekend is going to be watching the phone all the time for that call. 

Love to all and hope everyone is enjoying some of the lovely sunshine at least. 

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - aw thanks re the girls.  I expect they will make me take the photo off in a week as they are very shy so it will be back to a dog photo.  At least the dogs don't mind being on show. Exciting news about your bro's water broken.  I love being an Auntie and my cuddles with nieces and nephews, although I only have one in UK at moment and the other three live in Oz.

Grace - nah I am just windy and womb pressure or changes in pressure affect me.  I have had a life of allergy testing due to eczema and then in adult years IBS tests, which turned out to be my womb problems and cysts on my ovaries etc.  I am prone to bloat from excess fibre and breads so make sure I limit these things more out of comfort than intolerance. Sounds like you had a good EC and after all the hard work you had to put in you deserve it.  I remember well that wait for the call from the embryologist- nerve wracking doesn't even touch on the sensation does it?!  My DP had a drink that evening too after he had cut it out for last few weeks prior to sample - bless em! I would swap anyway just to have to cut back and down on things for a few months/ weeks.  If men were in our shoes there would be a lot less ivf and pregnancies I can tell you.  The tireder my body gets the more my DP seems to be incapacitated by exhaustion too.  Re your hidden c I think you did the right thing with the anti bi's.  When I was getting excruciating abdominal pains I was routinely screened for chlamydia and was told I was clear yet when they did a laparoscopy they found it in my tubes yet my womb has no scarring.  I think that the anti bi's can only improve things and ensure there is nothing there to affect implantation

Whirl - any signs?

Hope all our pumpkins are doing well xxxxx

AFM -  well ladies got my date yesterday so three weeks today is d day for us.  I was quite shocked when they offered to sterilise my in the section - consultant didn't read my notes before I walked in then.  I pointed out that we are damn lucky to be in this situation now and after 8 years of no contraception I don't think that we will just start popping them out!!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Oooh and for the HoF re Whirl sweepstake I am going with the following;

Date : 17/07/12
Gender: boy
Weight: 7lb12oz


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*Ruth* - thx hun..... if i could pass you some of my care free attitude i would gladly send you some. i only think it's being so poorly that has made me feel like this. who knows it may be gone after tomorrow but right now this is working for me.

*heapy* - thx my lovely, we had a lovely day out. we were both zonked at the end of the day. the zoo had the daftest path system!!! Oooooo 3 weeks today. How exciting. I can't wait for you. OMG @ your consultant. tut tut!!!! awwww, lovely new avatar hun. your DD's are beautiful. what a lovely pic of them  thx also for your kind words (again). it's a part time job supporting us lot. I'm going to have to be healthy at some point mind you as i have about 10 pounds that i want to shift. i am secretly hopeful for tomorrow too. i will be very shocked though if we do go to La Rochelle. i am prepared for the worse as my coping mechanism.

*10fingers * - did you manage to visit London and your friends without injuring yourself? if so i would like to congratulate you. hehe! what was your extra bit of positive news hun? All the best for tomorrow. It will certainly be a good indication for you.

*Aunty Loops* - sooooooo any news? M's step cousin had a baby girl 1 month early on the day of our EC. She was only 4pounds 7oz but is doing well. (they'd had 4 failed IVF's and got pregnant naturally 2 years later, my MIL delights in reminding me about this. much to my annoyance, yeah yeah bully for them etc etc)

*grace * - thx hun. we had a lovely day thank you. well done on your EC. how many eggies did they get? any news yet? is it typical for ARGC to do ICSI the day after? i hadn't heard of that before you mentioned it. Gosh! i didn't realise hidden C test was so controversial. any reason why? i seriously can't believe you had to send your AF blood to Greece. That is weird. lol. are you taking the next 2 doses? in france we take 2 doses of antibiotics right before our EC so i am sure they can't harm. it was only my menopur and post EC that gave me the trapped wind. otherwise i rarely get it. i will think of you watching your phone as we spend our first few hours of sat morning watching ours. i am sure your news will be better than mine!

*whirl* - i'll second what heapy just said... any sign? excited just doesn't cut it!!!!!

*afm* - these ads that appear at the bottom of each FF page are a bit odd.... why can't i eat bananas then? lol. well we had a lovely wedding anniv. zoo was a lovely distraction. an exhausting but v nice day out. it's a bit far to go again but it wasn't quite as good as our fave more local zoo anyway. today i've spent the day busying myself sorting stuff out - just incase! i'm looking forward to A Murrays match. he's rather lacking in personality but it'd be amazing to see a Brit in the final.
well ladies i hope next time i'm on i can be the bearer of good news. i shall be a pessimist though just to cope and i shall expect to not be going to La Rochelle. then if we do it's a pleasant surprise. no call today but they can't asses them on day 4. at least we didn't have a call yesterday to tell us not to bother.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend
Much Love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

A bit of goo dnews for you pumpkins


Baby Daniel Luca born this morning at 6.35am - 6lb 6oz after a bit of a long struggle finding  his way out but all well and happy. Joe and I already a date planned to visit but not sure I can wait til 23rd July. Might have to make a round trip to Orpington tomorrow or Sunday!

Lots of love to all,
A very Excited Auntie Loops xxxx

(yes i know all the oct 2011 cyclers must be thinking "shudda been me" - I am!  )


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> *Whirl's little pumpkin*
> Loops 7/7 boy 7lb 1oz
> Suzy 11/7 girl 8lb 3oz
> Heapy 17/7 boy 7lb12oz


Only 3 in the game so far - any more players? Whirl are you guessing too (no cheating and posting when you are going into labour!!)

xx x x xx xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one from me to wish Suzy a huge good luck for tomorrow, really hope your embie is a little fighter and you can go ahead with et. 

Grace, hope ec went well? X

Afm....looks like I do have immune issues, results came back yesterday (raised cytokines levels) so will be taking humira for a couple of months until the levels come down. 

Hope everyone else is ok? Have a good weekend all x


----------



## suzymc

we just got the call. they didn't make it to blast     i know i expected it and i'm not mega upset about it just furious really that it was such a **** cycle.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, I am sorry to read your news this morning   take some time to dust yourself down, enjoy life again then back to what will be an amazing cycle in the autumn.  

Ruthie, how are you doing? Just wanted to check you are ok and dh is bearing up? Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? X


----------



## suzymc

lexi - thanks hun. i'm a bit paranoid now though. i know everything was set against us and i have a ton of what ifs. i just don't know if i can get straight back into this. i'm just not an egg producing factory. i'm thinking of asking her for Clomid until the new year. i think she'll say no though. that or a new clinic. i just don't know what to do. i'm going to drink lots of wine today that's for sure!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

I can understand that, sometimes a bit of time out from fertility is a good idea. I feel like a different person to what I was 3 months ago. Maybe a fresh approach with a new clinic might be worth looking into? Not sure how things work in France...... Either way hon wine today sounds like a very good idea, decisions you need to make can wait for a week or so. Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - i think i'm doing my normal rebound thing. yes decisions can wait a bit. we're going out for a chinese and of course wine. i've just read back. sorry 2 hear you have immune issues. i don't know much about it all. what's cytokine? i daren't get mine done.

loops - that's great news Aunty Loops  we wouldn't be human if we didn't think about the what ifs!!! many congrats though and i hope you get to visit soon


on another note - come on Murray. soooooooooooooo excited. what a great match yesterday (not rubbing it in 10fingers, lol) and what an odd end to a match. the crowds reaction was classic.


----------



## mungoadams

lots of hugs for you suzy         take as long as you need! you have had such a horrid rough cycle  thinking of you both


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Came on to see how you are doing and am sorry to hear your news. Hope in time you can enjoy your lives for a while until you decide to try again. BIG  

Thank you to those of you who have asked how we are doing. We had a counselling session yesterday. She was a lovely lady however I don't feel we were fully ready for it. We just feel numb and shocked. I don't feel like its happening to us, I just don't feel anything about it all. I am scared as I know at some point its going to have to 'come out' release the upset but I don't know how it will show itself. The counsellor thought we had out guards up (esp me) and said give it time and when our  bodies are ready we will release it. 

I am thinking of you and hope you all get what you want from this journey.

Much love

Ruth x x x


----------



## loopskig

Poor suze. Am furious for you too babe. You know you just have to do whatever feels right at any time. Good girl for being pragmatic about it. you allowed a little wallow too if you feel like it half way down your 2nd bottle tonight - ofr maybe you've already started early today xx

Ruth darling, will there be an opportunity for another counselling sesh when you decide it might be a good idea? no rush to make it 'all OK'

  lexi

oops xx


----------



## suzymc

thanks *mungo* xxxx  back

*ruth* thanks 2 u too. trouble is time isn't on our side. we just don't know when my fibroids will come back and after 5 ops i can't afford to let them grow back. so enjoying our lives again may only last a wee while. i wish i knew how long i could leave it before seeing her to book my next cycle as i'd leave it until v last min if i could. i am sure going to see a counsellor will help and you will find the much needed release soon. don't be scared. it has to happen to help you through this. i am sure it will come out in a session with her rather than in any other way

*loops* - thanks my luv. i know i have to move on but i could scream! we will be starting on the booze in t minus 1 hour! let it commence. i'm not sure what feels right. but it's early days.

afm - i am starting us on a mediterranean diet now (i'm hoping it'll help with the weight loss). sad i know but i'll try anything different. so much so we're going to a mediterranean/asian fusion/Moroccan (odd mix i know) restaurant for lunch. i can't wait. it's ranked no 4 of 99 restaurants in Poitiers. i have also decided that i'm not going to go 3 months without alcohol again! i think it's time for a karaoke night too!!!! but perhaps just the two of us for now. i can't face talking about this to anyone other than M & u guys.


----------



## Grace72

suzy hon - i'm so sorry hon     . I was told to wait a good 3 months to let your body recover. We put ourselves through so much powerful drugs that its not the ovaries that take a knocking. Med diet is ideal for that detox but yes for now, enjoy enjoy enjoy. You have worked so HARD that you need a break for a few weeks.

Can anyone recommend what diet and vitamins to be on before ET? I have stopped co enzyme Q10 but not sure if i should suddenly stop. Stopped the fish oils too but again maybe i should keep with these for the lining?? Its DH b'day next Tuesday which may be our transfer day if they go to blasts.  I think maybe just maybe ARGC has worked their magic . At my age i dont think i can do another cycle this year.  

Lexi - i saw your post re cytokines. I would drop a line to AGate. she is brilliant at explaining all of this. Alot of girls at ARGC were on humira and were able to start as soon as the levels were down. You will be there v soon.  

I'm taking DH for a country pub b'day lunch today as who knows what tomorrow or even next week is going to be like. I'm driving as the tyke is back on the vino . He is so loving his freedom right now

Love to all and thank you for all your posts during this nerve racking time. I really appreciate it.

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - thx my luv. yes, my clinic also do 3 month wait minimum, i think i need longer!. i wouldn't want to go back any sooner. the fish oil/DHA is recommended in early pregnancy by ZW so i was going to continue with that. how exciting your possible ET is DH's birthday. don't blame your DH, mine was the same with his freedom. (& me now with mine!)

*afm* - back from lunch. i feel a bit p*ssed now! te he! slightly sick too! lol. i bought a mini bottle of Cointreau 4 tonight... you know me & Cointreau. i am also armed with 4 french interior mags.
i can't stop thinking of 6 months clomid vs the one ivf. but first i need to see what she meant when she indicated about there perhaps not being another try. maybe she meant in regard to my womb?
anyway i've had the most amazing PM from a lady in france that i sent a message to earlier. regarding changing doctors over here etc. i'm liking the sound of her consultant in Paris. i just need to digest everything and reply to her in a min. apparently he does immune tx and it could possibly be part of my free coverage, but if not i could get insurane. but all i want is decent embryo(s). the immune stuff doesn't worry me too much! he may also get M a bit more serious about everything. i am considering going to see him rather than a UK consultant as he speaks good english. hmmmmmm. decisions.
also i just remembered i'd made a pact with my bro and his family and that if this tx failed we were going to go for Alton Towers for 2 days and do the pool & hotel too. so i'm quite excited by that. i am also considering having a few days in Spain at my folks place but i think they may have people to stay the week i want to go. i'll have to do some flight research
love 2 all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

ladies 

Ruth-   Very, Very sad to hear your news, sorry i wasn't around to support you... 
Hope your looking after yourself and treating yourself to whatever you fancy   
Well done on the Counselling   it will take time for you to feel comfortable with her and hopefully you will open up soon enough, its good to hear she seems like a nice lady tho, stick with it. You are probably in shock at the moment, we put so much into our tx, Hope, dreams, expectations not to mention what we put our bodies through,  it can seem unreal or like a bad dream sometimes.   Time is a great healer. I wish i knew the right thing to say babe... 
This journey can be so cruel sometimes, thinking of you hun, huge hugs xxxx

Suzy-   I'm really sorry you didn't get to transfer hun, you had such a difficult cycle this time with everything that happened and the language barrier to deal with too (frustrating). A break sounds good, we do put our bodies through absolute hell and i think just a slight rest is needed for mind and body. You don't have to put a time limit on things just see how you feel in a little while. Talk to your doctor about clomid it might be something worth giving a go. i know when we come out of a failed cycle or abandoned tx we just think about what else we could of done, you did everything possible at the time so don't blame yourself  
Enjoy your food, wine and cointreau  
Spain sounds lovely, you do deserve a nice break  
lots of love xxx

AFM- Feeling a little more normal now after my operation, i thought i was fine last week but just felt sick and struggled to eat anything also really tired all the time, must have been the drugs... Tramadol and codeine together is not the best choice   Anyway on the road to recovery now.
Will see how my next natural cycle is and if its on time and 'normal' i may begin early august, we'll see.
Not much to report really 

Was wondering if anyone knows where to buy Pro-greens from, for a decent price ? 

Love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi Jadeyjade - i was recommended nutrologica progreens - you should be able to order them from Revital . Here's to your road to recovery. 

Grace x


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks for that Grace   will check it out 

You asked about foods/vits pre ET and during2ww

Well Selenium is the most important really as it helps promote a healthy womb and lining also helps aid implantation 
5-6 Brazil nuts each day should provide sufficient amount of selenium 
Also pineapple juice is packed with it, apparently don't eat fresh pineapple though as it has an enzyme in it that is not found in the juice.
I lived on Milk, Pineapple juice and brazil nuts for 2ww   
As for Q10 I'm sure its fine to just stop. I didn't realise it wasn't good to have after EC ?
Basically just eat a really colourful diet, lots of fish, veg, protein, nuts, seeds, whole grains  etc 

How are your embies coming along ? looks like you will be having day 5 transfer eeekk   
   xxx


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - are you quite for an exciting reason? have you made us all Auntys?

*10fingers* - don't forget Andy Murray today. hehe!

*jade* - thx hun. these things are all sent to test us!!! Glad you're feeling better. Sorry to hear you weren't well though. I was the same after my last op. Sometimes with all the goodness we have our bodies struggle with the bad. I get/got my progreens from Revital. Cheapest i could find. I'm havng a break from it though & i may not go back to it. Yes! the language barrier doesn't help. But i guess it's a small price to pay for free tx. I was thinking of waiting awhile to see her but i think i will go in and ask about Clomid for 6 months vs 1 IVF. Afterall since all my ops we haven't had a chance to try as i've either been recovering or not ovulating properly due to IVF. I am really starting to think that IVF just isn't going to work for us! I may go see a consultant in the UK for a second opinion on DH's sperm and my eggs. I looked at flights yesterday and i can't seem to find anything to get me to Spain  useless France! lol. So i may just make my trip to the UK a bit longer in August and see lots of friends & relatives that i haven't seen in an age. My fave cousin had a boy last year and i still haven't meant him!
btw loving your new profile pic  xxxxxxxxx

AFM - i hope you're having a good weekend. So excited about the tennis this avo. Go MURRAY. (mr no personality but hey ho). I just looked at Alton Towers breaks and i nearly dropped dead at the prices. Jeez! Also i'm about to start planning my August trip to the UK. So what weekends are good for you all in August?

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a quickie re meeting up, I would love to finally meet you all, I managed to meet up with 10f&t in London last week so really going to try and make this one!! I'm not around the first 2 weeks in August apart from that I'm free. Also do you think we could make it more midlands based? 

Right off for early lunch then back to watch the tennis.....come on Murray!xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - aw, lovely you and 10fingers met up last week  glad you are going to try and make this meet. Midlands is always good with me!!!! i was thinking last 2 weekends in August were better for me, so that's good.

putting this in red as i am keen for advice on this. 
OK i have decided to get a second opinion. I want to go see a consultant in the UK and i can either go to Nottingham or London. So where do you reckon i should go ladies? I would like to see someone that 'cares' and has the time to talk to me. Also one that tests for DNA fragmentation in sperm and that can give me an honest opinion on what might be going wrong regarding our embryo quality. But also a consultant that doesn't mind seeing me when i'm not actually going to cycle with them. I've been messaging a FF lady in Paris & she has recommended Dr Gorgy. But i'm scared he'll get me to do all the immune tests when i'd rather just approach embryo quality for now. If anything is brought up in this app then i will probably go see her consultant in Paris too. He's about 3 times the price of my consultant but seems to know what he's talking about. He also does a womb biopsy to check for immune etc issues and they also do IMSI there which i think after 3 IVFs IMSI is something to consider. thx ladies

xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Sorry I have been quiet, its not for any interesting reasons its just that I am knackered!  Really hoping I don't have too much longer to wait now.

Suzy really sorry your treatment has been cancelled.  I am glad to hear that you have been out with dh and enjoyed some food and wine together.  Don't have any advice about who to see, sorry.  A second opinon either in Paris or the UK does sound like a good idea though.  Thanks for your pm, I am def up for seeing you depending on when you are over etc and will reply in a minute.

Jade glad to hear you are starting to recover from your operation.  August isn't far away now either, very exciting!

Grace will keep all my fingers crossed for you and dh for Tuesday.  Hope you enjoyed your pub lunch what did you have?

Ruth glad you had your counselling session, hopefully when the time is right you will both feel better about accessing it.  It is very early days and sometimes you need to protect yourself so don't worry about keeping it all in for now.

Loops glad your little nephew arrived ok.  Have you given in and gone to visit this weekend?

Heapy / Suzy / Loops - no, no signs.  Have felt a bit achey a few times, like you can sometimes feel just before a period, but really that's about it.  Am trying very hard to stay calm and manage it most of the time but sometimes I do have a panicy phase (like last week, when I drove dh all over coventry looking for a tens machine as I forgot to hire one - we got one in the end though!)  I am also really tired, so not doing so much cooking (although I did buy a bigger freezer for all the meals I have prepared!)  Will let you do the sweepstake as I don't have a feeling either way of boy or girl, or dates, but am desparately hoping that it will not be too much longer now!

Hi to 10fingers, mungo, charlotte, sturne, ali, lexi and anyone else I've missed

Love whirl


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy  - well what the heck did that consultant do to you for that round of treatment!  I am so sorry that you didn't get to blast but I expect if you had you probably still wouldn't have trusted her to put it back in.  I definitely think a new clinic is a good idea.  I don't know much about UK ones and it's a shame fertilty friends doesn't have a poll area where people can add stats so you can see who is best at treating which specialism - I guess that would be like advertising though.  I dont blAme you for not going as intense on the diet next time and I am sure a happy Suzy is much more important. I hope you have enjoyed falling off that diet waggon and indulging after all that hard work. Hope you are enjoying the tennis?

Loops - congrats on the new nephew. Bet you will be there sooner for cuddles.  I can completely relate to you feeling that should have been me.  There have been so many times in the past seven years I have felt like that and especially with kids that were born to friends at the same time as the one we lost in our m/c. 

Lexi - good that you have an insight into the immunes. Any extra knowledge helps and now you can gear up for next tx

Ruthie - sorry to hear that the counselling wasn't the best right now.  I wouldn't say that you would have had your guards up but I expect you are both very numb and shell shocked at present.  Guards up would say that you don't want to face emotions yet but by sitting in counselling that proves you did.  When I got my news at 25 that there would be no more children naturally it took me a while to get my head round and I was a real mixture of emotions from upset to real bad bitterness.  It coincided with all my friends growing their families but as I was single I could rationalise that it didn't matter to me. I guess some emotion came out quite suddenly too as my boyfriend of one year dumped me about the evening of my day surgery so that made me have to focus on the fact in a more brutal way than I maybe would have liked.  Don't be scared of how it will hit you and just go with it.  If you find yourself wanting to scream head out into the outdoors and scream away, if you feel angry beat the crap out of your bed, cry as much as you need to etc, but only when you are ready.  

Grace - thinking of you for Tuesday! 

Jadey - good to hear you are fully on the mend and getting ready for August

Whirl. - poor you on the tiredness but with those rumblings I don't think it will be long now.  Are you feeling up to a walk as with those kind of pains it might help to kick things off?  Love the idea of you having a tens machine panic buy.  Just focus on worse case scenario is that you will be a week or so over and you are so close now.  What is your clinic policy on inducing?  

AFM - had a bad weekend of sleep as overdid things Friday and Saturday so have pigged out on dominos and slept most of the afternoon away.  desperately want a bit of sunshine now as feel like I have been stuck indoors forever now I am not at work!  Come on rain give it a break!


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, I have heard good things about dr gorgy or if you want to see someone who genuinely cares then try dr George at ZW (it's a long waiting list to see him) or care nottingham have an excellent reputation and obv dr George used to be the director. 

I know you want to focus on embryo quality but I would really recommend checking your immunes particularly based on my latest test results. 

The consultant in Paris sounds like a good option, for me now money is secondary as my emotions and mental well being cannot continue going through failed cycles. 

Good luck with whatever you decide, good on you for looking into other options xxx


----------



## Grace72

Jadeyjade - thanks for the diet tips . Have been munching on brazil nuts today. Embies are going past 3 days - first ever for that happen. Dont want to tempt fate but i'm hoping ARGC has done their magic . 

Hi Whirl - DHs b'day lunch was a disaster I'm afraid. we were the ones on the m4 that got closed off because of the crack on the road. Typical unorganised city of london failed to tell you until you're on the M4 and then spend 4 hours on the road to get out of it.   We had to turn back and i ended up cooking.  DH was fine but i was fuming after i spent ages organising it.  Got knows how london is going to cope with the Olympics when they cant get the basics right. Luckily DH doesnt care for birthdays and he was happy with the beers i got him en route. Easy to please him  

Suzy - after being at CRGH and ARGC , ARGC totally is ahead of tailoring treatment to you and not fit you into a protocol. As i mentioned above, without tempting fate, i never got to this stage ever. AS for immunes ARGC send them to chicago and the tests at CRGH (which i also did) were so basic it wasnt worth the paper it was written on. I have great things about ZW too. I would call ZW and see if you can go on the waiting list. Or just call every day and hope there's a cancellation.  i put my name down which they advised me to do and cancel later if need be.  So someone would have taken my slot when i cancelled later on.

I was going to see Dr Gorgy but didnt get a chance . He is hot on immunes and also carries out the hidden C test . Good luck on your decision . Feel free to PM if you need to know anymore about ARGC.

Hi to Heapy, mungo, lexi 

Grace x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies hope you're all well

Suzy sending you more  . Of course I would say see George, but he may well recommend immune testing, as might the others that have been mentioned as they specialise in repeated ivf failure. I think a second opinion would be good for you Hun as I think you've lost confidence in your consultant (understandably) I'd request a copy of all your case notes, provide them and also provide up front details of what you feel you want to get off your chest as this will ensure you get the most out of your appointment x ps I watched the tennis lol

Ruthie sending you more  , thinking of you x x

Auntie loops congrats! Hope you're well x x

Grace thinking of you hope you've got the call with good news x

Heapy less than 3 weeks wowsers that will fly! I know what you mean about the weather, it's pretty much rained the whole time I've been off X

Hi mungo, lexi, Jadey (glad you're on the mend x x )! Whirl (not long now!)  and everyone else x (any job news mungo? X)

Sweepstake for whirl it's a boy, 18 July, 7lb 10!

Afm going for radiotherapy next week & can't wait to get it done so I can have the full body scan and hopefully put this behind me. Oncologist was very positive and as I'm having low dose tx, says only have to wait 4 months before ivf. However, I think we'll still wait until next year as we want to recover from this and enjoy summer (when it arrives!). X


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - what a nightmare on DH planned birthday lunch.  Aw how lovely that he was just as happy with a lovely meal cooked by you and a six pack. Hope you are feeling good and all set for tomorrow  

10 f&t - great news on the oncologist feedback and such a low dose radiotherapy.  How many doses will you have?  I don't blame you deciding to have a lovely, relaxing and indulging summer.  I expect it will begin to be a roasting heat wave starting on 27th July!!!!  I just wanted a few carefree days lounging on my outdoor seating area while I can and everyday I wake up and look excitedly at the met office only to see more rain - grrrrr!


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies 

firstly meet - sorry August is now no good for me  how about the 8th/9th Sep or 15th/16th Sep? sorry about that. had to change a few things around & i'd forgotten MIL&FIL are coming to visit end August  .

thanks for all your lovely advice.

*whirl* - aw! i'd about convinced myself you'd gone into labour. it sounds like you're more than ready though. With less than a week to due date i'm sure you're 'cooked' and of course your little one will be arriving wednesday    I wanted a change of clinic after our 2nd tx so now i really do have to go with my heart. Glad you agree. No idea what a tens machine is!! Why did you have to drive though? LOL @ you having to buy a bigger freezer.

*heapy* - i believe i said from the start it didn't feel right starting my tx 8 days after my AF started. I believe i was proven right. I feel like going to see her now and saying 'i told you so'. Yes DH & I did say we prob wouldn't have had the blast put back in anyway. not unless it was super super amazing. or we may have gone and then regretted it. i am enjoying not worrying and being off the wagon. Although we are having a lot more sun than the UK it still ain't all that. it's normally about 30oC & sunny here every day in July. So far it's managed about 22-24oC with quite a bit of cloud  it's like 2008 all over again.

*lexi* - thx hun. i'm whittling it down to Dr Gorgy and Care Nott i think but i may change my mind. it may be a case of who can see me. I doubt i'll get in in time at ZW. I haven't seen enough evidence that immune tx is indeed what is getting ladies pregnant and i disagree with taking drugs to change my body so hence why i'm avoiding immune tests. A lot of the immune drugs are illegal in France!

*Grace* - any news lovely? so excited for you. I see on both your last 2 txs you had 2DT. Were you given no choice on this? How many embryos did you have fertilise on each go? Are ARGC more a tx based clinic than having consultants who can just do advisory appointments would you say? how long was your initial consultation and what was it like?

*10fingers * - good news on going for radiotherapy next week. also good they say only 4 months to wait. I say next year is best for you too. how did Saturday go? i think the waiting list for George may be too long for me to see him in August?! but he does sound lovely and knowledgable, how long was your first app with him?. did he review everything carefully? YES! i have lost my confidence. I had lost confidence in my clinic but now it's gone with my consultant too so there's not much hope. but if my UK consultation confirms i'm over thinking everything and that she was doing the right thing by me then i'll change my mind. I am lucky in France as we keep ALL our notes/tests etc etc. The only thing i'm missing is info on embryo development on each IVF from day 1-5. so i'm getting my SIL to help me with a letter requesting this info. So fingers crossed they keep that sort of info. glad you remembered the tennis!!

*afm* - more advice below please (sorry)

*hidden C* - what's everyone's opinions on this? i'm sure Grace and Sturne will say to get it done but am i over thinking everything? Also i noticed that the only normal test for Chlamydia is a vaginal swab. i've only ever had a blood tests & so has DH. so that all seems a bit odd. anyone else had a blood test?

*gyno stuff* - do you all find that your fertility docs also know about gyno stuff? i have a couple of queries but don't want to bother them with these sort of things if they only do tx related observations/tests etc. I have a strange rash at the top of my thigh next to by bikini rash that changes density throughout the month and although i know i had a recent smear test that came back clear i still have issues with my cervix that i would like 'english' advice on. is it all worth asking them or should i see my regular gyno in france (who does speak great english)

*vit D* - i'm also getting this tested. can anyone recommend a nice and easy way/place to get this test done? i'm off to get my B12 done this week but you may all remember they refused to test my vit D over here.

i think if i combine seeing a uk consultant with my short trip to Alton Towers then i'll probably go to Care in Nottingham. I'm unsure if they just do general appointments though as they seem a more tx based clinic than advice based & you have to get a referral or refer yourself (odd). i will post on the thread just to see though before i contact them. i figure the sooner the better & then i can start moving on with everything and decide on clinics. I think i'll try posting in English on a french forum for the clinic i'm interested in in Nantes and see if anyone replies. lol. You are all right. I have lost faith in my clinic & my consultant. If it turns out that they are doing everything right by me and it's all just bad luck then i'll eat my words and go back there. If it turns out theres a lot to criticise by the 'experts' then i'll have back ups to persuade DH to leave La Rochelle.
I have read all the main Agate posts over and over. Isn't she great? Her knowledge is just amazing. A lot more to take in mind you

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - Yeay sept is better for me as I will be able to drive after section then.  I wouldn't want to go back to that clinic as it seems she changed things to suit her schedule rather than your body and you are so right in that you were proven right at each step.  It was your worst cycle yet your body was in optimum shape and that can't just be down to chance.  
Re chlamydia I have had it done via each method, bloods, swabs and also from an internal laparoscopic swab.  I was really big on visiting the GU clinic regularly prior to getting with DP and even then we had checks for the first year just to make sure nothing was lingering.  I would also want that rash looking at and you can visit GU while over here I believe.  I have always done walk in's.  Not sure how clued up consultants are on it as it is quite a specialism.  The rash could be hormonal or it may just be eczema that is triggered in changes of body temp due to hormone fluctuations.  
I have never had vit testing done before.  Wow Alton Towers sounds great - I love it there! Nemesis is my fave and I can never go on it enough.  I too was convinced that Whirl was done with labour and was so excited to hear her news!  So Excited for her baby arrival I am desperately checking on here every day!!,!,!


----------



## suzymc

I just had a message from a lovely FF friend who i've been in touch with since late last year. She was on the cycle buddies thread just before ours and she had a lovely healthy baby girl last week. So so happy for her  
She has also recommended Nuture Nottingham. So many places to consider. hehe!
She's my 4th IVF cycle miracle.

*heapy* - wooooo so does that mean your new bundle might be able to come too? obv will understand if it's just you but would be lovely to meet the new pumpkin . I don't want to go back 2 my clinic. Only DH does. I need to prove to DH that it doesn't matter where we go and that a new clinic can know just as much about me, my body and my 'problems' than her! i will arm myself with proof and then approach him again about it all. i make the final decisions so i'm sure he will come around to my way of thinking. I think i will get myself an app with my french gyno. He may even be able to give me a form for getting my Vit D tested over here as it will be cheaper 4 me. i will ring tomorrow. I think it's eczema as i am a sufferer and it does look like that. but i think it's time to ask a gyno. i can also have a bit of a winge about La Rochelle clinic to him,lol. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Alton Towers. We used to go every year but i've not been for about 6 years now. I love Nemesis too. It's gonna be rather expensive as we're considering staying over and doing the water park but it'll be worth the expense. sooooo excited for whirl too. she is super super lovely.

*afm* - i may be flooding FF with my posts. i think i've posted on about 8 different sections since yesterday. lol. lot's more to absorb again. I am so glad i contacted the FF lady in Paris. She is really helping me make new decisions. I think fate made me message her. 
I also need to get my ovulation back on track for TTC

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - yes I will deffo bring the pumpkin to see all his aunties who shared every second of his journey from being a delivered large box of drugs and an idea to arrival.  I still get ****** that it is not all of us in the same boat and just can never get my head around why.  I think your Alton towers break will be worth that extra dosh just to have some real carefree, running about like crazy people time.  I think it is great that you are getting loads of feedback on here from different sections and to see who recommends which clinics - you can never be armed with too much knowledge and the FF lady in Paris sounds great.  I think your DH needs to just follow where you lead as your confidence has gone so much with your clinic you have to worry about how much your mind will tell you they can't make it happen, which in turn may make your body stop it from working even if it can.  X


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Still no news!  I felt 'periody' again this morning so hopefully my body is starting to prepare now.  And have been doing a bit more cooking and housework today, as want to fill the new freezer!

I can't do 8th September but any other date is fine for me.

Suzy - a tens machine provides natural pain relief.  Im not sure whether they worked but I managed to convince myself that if I did not get one immediately I would go into labour that night, hence us driving all over coventry to find one!  Glad you are getting lots of advice on the clinics and what to look for.  I would mention the rash to the consultant - it is probably nothing but worth mentioning just in case.  I can't offer you advice on hidden c (why is it hidden?  don't they test for chlamydia before any fertility treatment?) or the other bits I'm afraid.  I do know that my acupuncturist recommends care in Nott, and if our tx had failed we may have considered going there.

10fingers great news you are starting your treatment so quickly.  Do you have to travel far or is it close by to where you live?  Will your parents be paying you any more visits?  How was the reflexology taster day?

Grace sorry to hear about the birthday lunch, at least dh was not too put out.  How are you doing otherwise?

Heapy I do try walking but can only go very slowly!  Am also using the ball to sit on when I can hoping it will kick things off.  my midwife has said that they will only induce 12 days after due date, however she will do a membrane sweep when I get to 40 weeks so hopefully that will help a bit if nothing has happened until then.  Not long to go for you now either! I know what you mean about the rain hopefully it will improve soon.

Hi to everyone else

Whirl xx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
10F&T great news on the low dose radiotherapy and 4 sessions. i think you should definitely take some time out. you need to have some fun after all of this! how long do you have to wait between sessions? i cant remember if i responded on the IL's. great you have a m8 who is a nurse. when the time comes will happily email you DIY approach, its not that bad esp if you have a nurse for a m8. how are you feeling now? are you sleeping better?

suzy have pm'd you. hope you are finding out lots of useful stuff. personally i would reomend george of course; but its a long waiting list. you could prob get a phone consult tho. he doesnt push immunues, as 10F&T proved . ZW do a blood test for vit d, and uring for Chlamydia, but dont check for the hidden C.. Dr Gorgy is v kene on immunes, so if you dont want this, perhaps he's not thr right consultant for you. immune therapy is still controversial so you should go with what you feel is right for you & M.

whirl fingers crossed those period pains increase lol. thinking of you! you must be getting a bit fed up. hope not too many panicky feelings & you have one of those magical labours short and not too painful!

Grace wow sounds like your embryos are doing strong!      I am sure ARGC will have done a fantastic job. cant wait to see those BFP letters!

jadeyjade glad you are recovering now hun. eek those painkilelrs would make me feel v weird. 2 codeine and i am away with the fairy's haha.

heapy hope the sun shines for you soon. your girls looks soo pretty in your pic by the way 

lexi how are you?

ruth, thinking of you and your dh 

hello to loops, baby and everyone

cant wait to meet those baby pumpkins (when they are in the world and their mummy's are ready!)

meeting up 8th/9th sep or 15th/16th sep are better for me as august is really busy; tho if baby is only around in aug maybe we can do 2 meet-ups?

afm interview went well, although they only allowed 50 mins per interview which was a bit odd, as they were 5 mins late collecting me & pres took 20 mins & 5 mins of chit chat. there are another 2 rounds! so still waiting to hear if i make it to the next round (bearing in mind i have already had a telephone interview & a face-to-face!). still working on this blinking tender for work, had a manic day working on a huge budget spreadsheet... and boss is on holiday AGAIN! she has had 4 day w/e s for 7 weeks now. she has agreed to pay me for most of the extra days i have worked, but i am still pretty cross to be honest. perhaps she has given up on the company herself and just letting it die a death. it was my due date today, so been feeling a bit low & weird, if we were still having tx i think it would be easier..  heapy & whirl just to reassure you i am VERY happy for you guys and not even a tinsy bit uncomfortable with you or anyone else who has a baby pumpkin en route. you and your dh deserve it soo much and i cant wait to hear about your bundles of joy


----------



## loopskig

Mungo on your due date xx xx 

meet up - i can do 8/9 Sept but not weekend of 15th. august not great but if something decided I'll do my best
made a note of what you've all said on HoF p2

Baby Daniel Luca is perfect. I went yesterday to Aylesbury then Milton Keynes then Orpington, then back to MK to pick up car. Cute as a button. Also got period yest so clomid tonight. Not happy but just got to get through it and keep fingers crossed (but not legs )

Love to all xx x x xx


----------



## loopskig

Grace ET tomorrow? Good Luck darling xx x x x x x x x x xxx x x xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - hahaha on walking slowly.  When I walked one of my dogs on Friday it was snail pace.  Bless her she stayed pace with me but it must have been the dullest walk ever! Sounds like the period like pain is baby pushing down on cervix and body getting ready.  Can't believe you could go 12 days over- that means induce on 26 th so we could end up both giving birth on the 27th.  Hopefully the ball and sweep will kick things off before then.  

Mungo - thanks re the girls.  One of my proudest moments.  Interview sounds good and it looks like its deffo good to have another option when the owner has obviously given up- who has that many breaks when in a time of crisis.  Just bizarre! I had been thinking of you as I know you were the first of us due in July.  Don't you ever worry about saying how you feel re your due date - I understand 100% and prefer people to feel comfortable enough with me to say how they feel.  29th January is always my crappy day as it is another year passed from our little lost one.  I hope you can spend tonight with some quality cuddling time with DP and thinking how lucky that little one was to have those weeks with you where they were loved massively and so very wanted - I am a big believer in the soul and the awareness of how others feel about us whether we are here or watching from afar.


----------



## suzymc

mungoadams - big big hugs hun.     so sorry that today is such a sad day for you. you wouldn't be human if it wasn't a difficult day. have you ever done a memory box? it may help

whirl - SEX and HOT CURRY!!!!!!!!


i will reply properly to you all tomorrow. i just wanted to come on to send hugs to mungo
xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Sorry just a quick one for me just wonder if anyone has heard of http://www.zhaiclinic.com/ ? Know anything about it?

I will do personals when I get some umph to do anything!

Mungo - Thinking of you

Love to all,

Ruth x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Ruth- I haven't heard of that chinese medicine support clinic before but just had a nosy on the link xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - all the very best for today   . Thinking of you and sending those positive vibes out


----------



## suzymc

grace - thinking of you today. All the best        

i'll be back later
ruth - does this mean you are going for another go? never seen or come across that clinic x


----------



## mungoadams

thanks so much for all the kind word ladies 

grace lots and lots of luck today


----------



## suzymc

just done my referrel to Care Nottingham. Apparently i won't hear back for 5-7 days! grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## suzymc

hiya ladies
i think my mind is going to explode.

*whirl * - you are funny getting that all into your head about a tens machine. fancy driving all over Coventry for one. It's hidden C because it is Chlamydia that can't be found via standard tests. It can even be in us from birth via our mother! It is quite a dormant form of Chlamydia but can cause infertility issues and scaring in the womb etc. I have been tested normally for Chlamydia but not via this new test as only Serum in Greece do the test. so again it's all rather new! i have contacted Care in Nottingham  are the feelings getting any stronger?

*mungo* - thx for your advice. immunes really don't feel right for me. i don't have enough of a concern to have them tested. but i shall see what is said at my uk appointment.... when it finally gets sorted. can't believe Care are happy to leave me hanging for a reply for nearly a week. sheesh. man! your boss is a flippin nightmare. here's some more hugs for you hun.   sorry things are manic with the tender again. i thought it was over and done with?

*loops* - 8th/9th is looking best for me to loving the pics of baby Daniel. isn't he just so precious? gorgeous. your smile says it all hun xxx p.s. i'm lost. is this now your first Clomid cycle? sorry your AF has arrived  No there's no use keeping your legs crossed now!

*AFM* - i just got this from my SIL regarding NOT switching clinics......"this process is often long and based on trial and error... by switching, you may be starting all over again! Even though your history might be transferred (even though that is not something that is usually done in france), there may be details that get lost along the way which may be essential...That's just my thoughts"

what is everyones real opinions on changing clinics? i don't know why she is saying my history 'might' be transferred. because i have all my history with me at home to take to a new clinic. does our history 'really' matter anyway? isn't sometimes a fresh approach a good approach? This is DH's opinion too so now it turns out my SIL feels the same way i'm starting to worry again if changing clinics really is the right thing to do. She thinks it will be like starting all over again. will it? really? surely if a protocol isn't working for me then it's time to try a new approach? or do i just have to be patient and accept that i have to keep going in the same way and hang on in there?

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, just a quickie as I am at work....

I deliberated over changing clinics for some time as had the same concerns as you / your SIL. I couldnt decide whether to hang in there with my old clinic and hope eventually I would get there......then I started to look at things logically (with my heard rather than my heart). In my opinion your clinic has had 3 goes, very sadly it hasnt worked. Your last cycle was a bit of a disaster (your words!!) therefore surely its time to try somewhere else. You read so many ladies stories on here who have moved clinics and then gone on to get a BFP. I am not saying its a given but speaking from exp I can guarantee it isnt like starting again, your history will not get lost along the way (besides you strike me as the sort of person who has records of everything) and a fresh approach / ideas can only be a good thing.

Ultimately hon, its your decision not your SIL or mine! You have to feel comfortable with the decision you make and I am sure those around you will support your decision whatever that may be x


----------



## suzymc

anyone heard from *ginger fairy*? i just looked and it's been about a month since she was on last  i hope she's well. she should be due soon.

*lexi * - my head hurts so much from looking into this with my head rather than my heart. hehe! i agree totally with what you say. 100% agree. I perhaps need to share with DH more about how many ladies have got a BFP after changing clinics. You're right it's not a given but i'm yet to see someone who regrets changing clinics. I do have records of everything.... my SIL knows we keep all records in France. i'm only missing records on embryo growth but i'm asking them this week for that info. everything is organised and stapled into different piles. i guess DH is worried about every other clinic being the same and doesn't believe anyone can be any better. so perhaps an app with mind to move there only if we both feel confident about the clinic would be a good start. test the water so to speak! thx xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - whilst it's nice that your SIL feels comfortable enough in her relationship to give you her opinion ultimately you have to go with what you feel is best for you.  I can see that they would be worried about starting over but if the clinic were learning how best to treat you this cycle would have been your best to date surely?  As you know from the forum lots of women change clinics mid treatment and each clinic is specialist to certain areas.  Not every clinic is going to have the exact 100% success rate but if you look through the pregnancy posts there are some clinics whose names repeatedly appear like Serum, Dogus, Nurture, care, ZW etc. I am the third person out of our friendship circle that have used Oxford but I know there were other pumpkins that didn't have success with them.  I don't think it hurts for you to explore other options.  There are even some clinics that have better success rates for ladies 35 and over.  Don't get in a mind fuzz over it and thank SIL for her input but you keep doing that research Hun and go with your gut.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Heapy I need to go in on Monday and Tuesday for injections (which is great as this injection isn't generally available on the nhs and means I don't have to come off my thyroxine 2 weeks before and go 'hypo' as they say - thank goodness for my private healthcare), then I go in on weds for the radioactive iodine, it's just a tablet but makes me radioactive for a while. I'll need to stay in weds and maybe thurs night depending on my levels of radioactivity. I'm resigned that there will be no sun while I'm off! 

Suzy much as I love George, I think that the waiting time rules him out, and also, I think you'd maybe find him less 'concrete' than you'd be looking for as he is very laid back so I think your other options are preferable for you. Looks like you've sorted the hidden c knowledge, I'll be getting mine tested over the next couple of months. I'm not sure on your gyno Q sorry, but vit d should be fairly easy to get tested in the uk but I know ZW only do referrals for bloods if you are cycling with them. I'm not surprised you'll have to wait at Care they are very busy clinics but I'm sure once you're in the system you'll get an appointment when you're looking at being here. I personally feel that a change in clinic is exactly what you need given your circs as your frame of mind is never going to be in the right place going back there after all your experiences. Even after my one failed cycle, I felt sick going back there for the follow up and just would not want to go back there. I think quite frankly it's nonsense about not switching as long as you have your notes. You know so much about your cycles and your fibroid history, that will be more than enough. They need to know the headlines. There are so many cases of people changing clinics and being successful and the biggest issue I think for you is finding a consultant and clinic you have confidence in, providing a suggested protocol that feels right for you. X

Whirl bless you and your tens machine! I would be like that too if I'd got it in my head! The treatment is at Harley Street so I'm very lucky, it takes me about 1.5 hours door to door in car/train/tube. The reflex intro day was good but I was the only person there as another lady didn't turn up! I did sign up, but had second thoughts and pulled out yesterday. I want ivf to be my priority and I was starting to realise that the course might clash and I don't want there to be any extra pressure on me, so maybe I'll do it next year.

Mungo sending you a massive   for yesterday x x x x x my lord that interview process sounds like a grilling! Well done so far Hun, I'll have my fingers crossed. Did you get a good feel for them? I hopefully won't need any more radiotherapy after this dose, provided the full body scan is clear, I should be able to put this behind me, then just have bloods done periodically along with ultrasounds to check if anything nasty appears to be returning x

Auntie loops, gorg pics of the little man on **, you look very excited  good luck for clomid month Hun x x I can do anytime at the mo apart from 15/16 sept x

Ruthie not heard of that clinic no, but there are lots of people who are in the Chinese medicine camp but equally as many people who think the exact opposite. It's the old east vs west medicine debate. I know for example at Care on my info pack they made it explicit that trad Chinese medicine remedies should not be used as they had seen rising evidence of their use and clearly their view was it was having adverse effects, but I've read lots of examples of positive stories too. There is a section on F F I'm sure you've seen it already x 


Thinking of you today Grace x 

2 BFPs out of 2 otds on the ZW thread this week makes me happy  

X


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Mungo     have been thinking of you a lot as I know your due date was around the same time as mine.  Its perfectly natural to feel that way I know I would be.  sorry your work has been rubbish too, fingers crossed you did ok at the interview.

suzy ultimately you need to go with your gut instinct on changing clinics.  However, my honest opinion is that given your concerns on your last cycle, stopping and then starting the drugs, and the consultants lack of flexibility over transfer dates, if it was me I would be tempted to change.  Yes they do know you, but are they willing to tailor the treatment to your needs or go with their standard protocol?  How are they going to change the next treatment from last time?  Also, I feel that you need to have a clinic you feel confident in.  Hope that helps but like I said its only my opinion and your sil has some valid points too.  thanks for the update on hidden c, I was wondering what it was!

Grace lots of luck for today    

Heapy yes we could have our babies on the same day, although I am really hoping I don't go until the 27th!  I know its stupid but I won't stop worrying until baby is born and safe in my arms.The rain looks like its brightening up so I might try a walk later this afternoon.

10 fingers glad the travel is good.  Its great you are focusing on ivf next year, and the reflexology course is useful to know that you can do in the future if you wish so not a wasted day.

Hi to everyone else

Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

Suze - my clomid history

Prescribed x6m in March 2008,  on first try = 5m left in box (expires Oct 2012)

Advised to take x6m again Jan/Feb 2011  = 3m left in original box
Stopped taking after 2m to avoid a Christmas baby! and get our head straight as they were then saying IVF/ICSI was needed

Advised to take another 4m last resort but given new prescription of x6m in box (expires Oct 2015)
Oct/Nov/Dec/Jan  = 2m left in new box

As of yesterday I am taking (up to) 5m to use up all the magic beans I have left in the house

Watch this space...

Dinners 
Mon - fajitas from a box
Tues - Suzy's fish cakes
Weds - Prawns with pasta & Pesto
Thurs - BNS with mascarpone http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4788/roast-squash-with-mascarpone-parmesan-and-sage
Friday - freezer portion of Jane's curry with paneer
Sat - My mum & step dad 20yr anni party BBQ nr Aylesbury - Kig will be craving meat after a near veggie week!
Sun - big family lunch at MIL's as one of the brothers is over visiting from Thailand

Love to all,
Loops xx x x

/links


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - on second thoughts what on earth does my SIL know about all this malarkey anyways. she didn't even know 'exactly' what went on this time around anyway. i just go along thinking i'm doing the right thing and then i get a bit worried when people throw spanners in the works esp when she agrees with DH! but DH can be worked on. plus if i put my foot down then he has to go along with what i want (esp if i cry). you are soooooo right. my last cycle should have been my best cycle. but then we all know what my last cycle can be blamed on!!  I always used to think Oxford were the bees knees and i know nowhere is 100% but i feel they are loosing their way of late. which clinics have better rates for over 35s hun?

*10fingers* - still waiting to hear about saturday & your course!!!!!  hmmm yes George may be too relaxed. i need full on!!!! i've got enough 'relaxed' with my own consultant. well most of the time! so you are considering the hidden C test too. i don't think i'm ready this AF (unless it's another week yet but i can feel it coming) but i will build myself up for it next time & get organised. i have over exhausted my clinic. i think i'd have a break down if i have to go there again! glad you think it's nonsense too. i have all my notes and womb scans so how can anything get 'lost' in the move & a new clinic can soon do a new ultrasound. i think a new sperm test for DH may be a good idea too, especially the DNA fragmentation one! i'm starting to think no-one does LP in France now though! odd i know! Ooooo 2 BFPs on ZW. fab fab fab.  can you make that weekend for the meet?

*grace* - ? ? ?, been sending you loads of these all day 

*whirl* - my gut instinct last time was to change clinics. it's only got stronger now. i certainly don't want to be gutless and bow out!!! i do need a clinic that starts me when i should start. it's ridiculous how i always have to fit in with them and it's always a worry if my af is late or early.

*loops* - thx for your clomid history  i know where you're at now. so yesterday was your first one of your new cycle. eek!   i'm watching this space.............
my fish cakes are on your list again  i must check out that recipe link you sent. not on the mediterranean diet yet as i'm recipe bookless/idea less. so tonight we are having lentils with a bit of butter and carrots, lean pork chops griddled with dijon mustard and steamed broccoli tomorrow we are having yellow thai coconut curry with chicken, carrots, cauliflower, squash, homemade naan and rice with quinoa

*afm * - Care notts want us both to fill in questionnaires. i only wanted a consultation. lol. i have had an email to say we're in the system at care & that i'm just waiting for 'appointments' to get in touch with us. i have explained my situation and that we prob won't be cycling there..... although saying that M&D have just very kindly offered to pay for a cycle in the UK. i turned them down though. (for now). i am excited that the clinic i'm leaning to in France is supposed to be in the top 10 over here. i like that lots so i've emailed them today in my best french. they don't really do emails in france so i might not hear back but i thought it wouldn't hurt to attempt to touch base.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - thanks for all your wishes my lovelies. Ok so pinky and perky are IN .  Mad rush to get there as i go a call to say to be there within an hour.  Talk about stress.

They reached day 5   so they were pleased and 3 frosties. What? couldn't believe it!  I cried much to my DH's embarrassment.  I really dont want to tempt fate but i felt far more positive than at CRGH when you got the sense with the consultant that it was doomed on  ET day. 

Suzy hon if you want to send the hidden C test - sent it direct to Penny at Serum who coordinates with Locus Medicus. Far cheaper that Mr G who will charge alot. There's a whole thread about how to go about doing it but PM if you need more details and I'll take you through it.  It takes about 5-7 days for results to come through.  On the DNA fragmentation side i was told DH to take high doses of Vit C and E and of course the every 2-3 days of "enjoying" himself. 

Talking about DH. i managed to get a copy of the report on his morphology. After forcing progreens down him every morning. His motility went up by 10% , his density increased and so did his normal forms. Generally a far better result than before. Well that shut him up and left him gobsmacked when he saw it in black and white.   

Mungo - just wanted to send you a    . Hope today is a little easier for you doll. 

loops - congrats aunty !  Good name - same as my DH's   

10f&ts - great news with the treatment - this will be all behind you before you know it hon and you will be cycling again .  

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - excellent excellent news all round hun. many many congratulations on being PUPO with pinky and perky. And oh my 3 frosties. What amazing news. glad they got you in at what they have obviously deemed to be the best time  it's all very positive. such an improvement too. how do you go about getting the container for sending to serum? i will do my hidden c test via them so i will PM u when i'm about ready. thx hun xx. DH did have high vit C and the enjoying himself but i don't know if it improved as the clinic have sent us 0 results from our last cycle. i'd have at least thought they'd have sent us the sperm tests. so bad! so that's gr8 news you got your results. i really want to know if it made a difference. anyway i have sent them a letter 2day asking. gr8 news on your Dh's results. i doubt i'll ever persuade mine to have progreens but hey ho!!! so happy for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi Ladies.
Wow so much to catch up on, I don't know where to start....

Grace - woohoo congrats on being PUPO. And 3 frosties, that's great news. Well done. I'm glad the et went well. So now the 2ww begins.

10f&t just wanted to wish you good luck for next week. Will be thinking of you.

Mungo - glad your interview went well. And wanted to send you a big    for yesterday.

Loops good luck with the clomid....will have everything crossed for you. And congrats on being an aunty!

Whirl and Heapy - not long now to wait. That would be great if you both gave birth on the same day!!

Suzy - Hun, I'm sorry things didn't work out for you this cycle, and i was sorry to read how you didnt feel very well....ref changing clinics, personally after two failed cycles at Oxford I new enough was enough and time to change. It's a personal decision and quite a hard one but for me I new that I had to change as I just lost all my faith in them. They said to me just try again and I was just unlucky but had I not gone to Serum I would have not known I had hidden C....and because I did, my dh did and that effects his sperm quality (which is probably the main factor to why I'm not getting pregnant tbh with you), anyway such a long story but long and short of it is I definitely have no regrets going to Serum (even though still no BFP) and happy I did the hidden C test. I would def recommend it... I hope you find the clinic that suits you whether it be in uk or France....and sorry for slagging off Oxford but just lost my faith in them. plus it took them 2 months to send my letter with what they felt went wrong/right with the treatment.my dh has been told to take vit C and E tablets, and we are both taking cordeyceps.

ref meet up, if it is in Sept (beginning 2 weeks) I doubt I will be able to come because I will be going back to Athens again.  can't believe I will probably miss the meet up again) Really want to meet you all  

Afm not much to report - just keeping busy with work. Met a few lovely ff girls the other week, think I may have mentioned that already. Anyway just about to have dinner now, sausages, mash and green beans so better go.
Love to you all and all the other pumpkins I've not mentioned.
Xxx


----------



## ginger fairy

good morning ladies....wow seems like so much has been happening since i last came on here too much to do all personals so forgive me but just want to say i think about you all alot.
suzy both me my cousin and my friend went to care nottingham and all got bfps the staff were wonderful and i could not have asked for more from them really. Its not easy when you have to change clinics but you know what and where is best for you and lets face it its just another stress you dont need when you are not happy with the one you are with. Good luck with your choice hun as always iv got everything crossed for you.xxxx
grace wow congrats on being pupo have you any plans on how to deal with the evil 2ww?xxx
10f&t good luck for next week i will be thinking of you hun.xxx
Mungo hey hun thinking of you.xxxx
  Whirl not long now hun get bouncing on your ball scoff loads of pineapple hot currys and have lots of romantic evenings with the hubby lol.xx
  loops good luck with the clomid iv got everything crossed for you.xxx
  heapy nearly there hun the final stretch arent you glad it didnt stay hot?xx
  sturne thinking of you.xx
  lexi how are you doing hun thinking of you.xxxx
to all those i have missed as always i send my love and lots of     that you all get your dreams.xxxxx

afm nothing to report really im due in 19 days but i have decided im either having it fri the 13th as its been a devil child lol or the 17 as thats my best friends birthday or the 27th which would have been my nans birthday either way i just want to be able to stop worrying and that wont happen till it arrives.

take care all of you love and    
lisa.xxxx


----------



## Grace72

Suzy - re hidden c sample pot. If you grab a couple of urine pots from your GP or pharmacy thats all you need. Feel free to drop me a line when you are ready.

Sturne - I didn't realise you were at serum. Do you mind if I drop you a PM? 

Grace x


----------



## sturne

Grace - of course not Hun, anytime xx

Ginger fairy - lovely to hear from you. Oohhh not long now, how exciting.look forward to hearing some good news from you shortly.xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## loopskig

Ginge - lovely to hear from you. Good luck with impending developments!

Suze - "lots of supportive things" about clinic choice. You will get it right if you go with your gut feeling. There's a bed for you in Leic if you choose CARE Notts. And I'm even willing to jab you!

BIG LOVE to all, sorry I'm so flighty of late!
Loops xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - so you will be radioactive like a superhero!  That is good news on private healthcare and access to better drugs.

Whirl - I hope you are over and done with before the 27th too Hun as it is hard enough for me waiting to get to 39 weeks so can imagine how you are ready for it to be over. I know what you mean on the worry part. My mind is in overdrive now I am so close and I can't wait to safely reach the finish line.  I am having some very irrational worries and have to sit myself down and give myself a good talking to. - think this bit might rival the earlier days and 2ww for worry factor for me.  

Loops - sending you the positivity while you do the clomid.  At least you can have fun with it too.  I have been on sex ban for months as DP cannot get his head around the preggers body and it freaks him out.  Poor man is going to be freaked by leaking boobs! 

Suzy - yeah I think Oxford is good for some problems but not others and not sure how in depth they are in comparison to other clinics who are looking into so many different factors.  They were lovely and the other two people who I know - one couple whose baby is one and another who are dues same time as us- were all first time lucky like me but I think that luck did have a lot to do with it.  I have seen on the boards here a few women say Care Nottingham has good success rates for over 35's and their stats page reflects that.  That is so lovely of your folks to offer you a cycle in the UK.  Sometimes the knowledge of a back up plan after funding will keep you relaxed enough to get a positive funded one.  

Grace - woohoo on being PUPO!  What amazing results you have had this time and I am so chuffed you got some frosties too.  Looks all very positive for you lady.  Hope the 2ww is going ok now.  When is your OTD?

Sturne - Yay on back to Greece in August - are you down ragging this month?  Glad you are doing well and feel positive about the clinic change last time - things can only go upwards from here

Ginger - so lovely to hear from you.  I had wondered how you were getting on.  I am secretly glad it didn't get roasting hot as it would have been unbearable but some springlike sunshine wouldn't have gone amiss.  I am now worrying that the heat wave will come when I am in the hospital and they are hot enough as it is without boiling sunshine.  I am in for section on 27th so if you pop that day we will be birth buddies.  I have tried to talk Whirl into joining me but she is ready to be done waaaaaay before then.  She just needs to hang in there until the 17th and have a boy so I win the sweepstake - hahahahaha!  I too have started up with the worrying now it is so close within my grasp.

AFM - ok so I am getting bored now and can't wait for the family to get back.  Had someone clone my debit card and go on a shopping spree on Monday so have to try and get to the bank to get paper statements so I can get it all refunded but don't want to leave the house at mo as my phone as gone down as part of the O2 systems crash and it would be just my luck that the car broke down then waters broke or something - hahahahahaha.  Think I will just go clean the ferrets out, trim their nails, groom the cats and dogs then watch a movie


----------



## baby777

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around...its been hectic round here!

*Heapy* - I have been hearing so many stories about cloned cards lately...whats the world coming too??!! Have you got long until your girls get back?

*Loops* - Hi, how you doing? Your dinners look so yummy!!!

*Ginger *- Nice to hear from you. 19 days...nearly there. I bet your super excited. xxx

*Ruthie* - Hope your ok hun. I honestly dont know what to say...xxxxxxxxxxx   

*Sturn* - Do you know when your going to Athens yet? We will probably be going towards the end. Im going to miss the meet up too again!

*Grace* - Great news about your et and being pupo....well done on the frosties too excellent result. Its nice to hear good news.

*Mungo* - Hope your ok hun. It must be hard for you. we are all here if you fancy a moan up. Any updates on the new job yet?

*10fingers* - Good news about your treatment and also that its not heavy either. Soon you will be back on track hun. Take a bit of time out, as you say to enjoy the non existent summer and then back to tx. Hope everything goes well for you xxx

*Suzy* - I'm so sorry hun that things didn't work out. xxxx I actually went online last week and did a big post and i flipping closed the browser and since then I haven't had time to get on. You sound really good though and positive to get onto your next tx. I think its good to change clinics. I was really looking onto ARCG as my back up plan. They seem good from what I have been reading. But, I dont know that much to be honest. Fancy Athens You can definitely eat Mediterranean there!!! heheh. Regarding the hidden c test, im thinking if i can find out what antibiotics are used for it i may just take them and that should do the trick either way? Is this a silly idea?? mmm Back to the changing clinic thing, I think that you should ask yourself if you will be more angry/regretful that you didn't change clinics if your next tx doesn't work an you stay there? Dont worry about what anyone says, what on earth do they know about what we r going through. I get so annoyed when speaking with my SIL as she hasn't got s clue how hard and crap this is! I think your better off getting advice from experienced people and dont waste your time with non understanders - hope i don't sound too harsh.  xxx

Hi to anyone i have missed xxxx

AFM, nothing major going on. I am super busy with work and I had a dream this morning as I was waking up that I had a 3d colour atrial follicle scan and there were 6 amazing perfect eggs in there, I could see them so clearly...Now, in my mind, this is real!!! God help me!

Love to all 
Baby777
xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely ladies

*sturne* - thank you. xx It seems a trend for us ladies to have 2-3 cycles somewhere and then move on. That makes me even more determined. You certainly made the right choice moving clinics. How exciting you'll be cycling there again soon. Shame you'll miss the meet but you have babies to make  don't apologise about not liking Oxford anymore! hehe! also what's cordeyceps for?

*ginger fairy* - hey you  lovely to see you on here. not long till the devil is due then. lol, you're funny. they're getting it all out the way now cuz they will be perfect when they arrive. let's not forget lollipops though who left care for nurture  i think it's just about finding a clinic that has an approach to tx that works for 'you'. So by your thinking you may be giving birth tomorrow? incase you don't get a chance to come back on, all the best hun. very much looking forward to hearing your news.

*whirl* - guess i lost in the sweep stakes..... how you feeling?

*loops* - oh defo. the pumpkins always give great and helpful advice  thx 4 the offer, i'd rather you didn't jab me though. lol.

*heapy* - nurture in nottingham have better stats than care for over 35s but they don't offer the DNA test so i am trying to stick with Care. it just all feels a bit 'slow' just to get an appointment. Yes, v v kind of my parents. it helps to know the offer is there! DH isn't keen mind you. He feels it's too much for them to spend if we've already had 5 failed cycles!!! Although he did comment on going to Athens instead! (as a joke so he can have a holiday mind you) Sorry 2 hear about your card. My mum had the same thing happen to her. She now coveres the pinpad whenever she gets cash out. i've tried this myself since, it's not easy. i hope it gets sorted soon. i rarely check my statement i should do really! how did you get on trimming the ferrets nails? haha.

*baby* - Agate says this in regard to taking stuff for hidden C without having the test:
_4.2.13 *Why doesn't everyone take these antibiotics just in case of Chlamydia infection?*

It would not be sensible for patients to take antibiotics if they do not have Chlamydia (or some other infection that is making it hard to get/stay pregnant). It would lead to more cases of antibiotic resistance (more bugs for which there are few/no effective antibiotics anymore). Even for patients who contract Chlamydia, short courses of antibiotics are supposed to be effective so long as they are taken promptly after contracting the disease. As an infertility community, we can expect to have more problems with infections than most other ladies who get and stay pregnant easily_
So i'd say get the test done if you want it looking into. it's under 100euros. i'd like to hear from people who've been given the all clear on the test!
thx 4 your kind words hun. ARGC certainly get the results!! A french FF of mine has actually suggested Cyprus. How come you don't have your tx in Cyprus hun? there's supposed to be a very good clinic there. As a joke DH did say the other day we should use my parents kind offer in Athens instead. 2 weeks holiday!!!! No, you don't sound too harsh! I am sure your dream will come true.

*AFM* - STILL waiting for Care to send questionnaires to us. Apparently they can't give us an appointment until we fill in & return the forms. Seems a bit daft to me and at this rate everything will be too late to arrange an appointment in time. If i haven't heard from them by tomorrow avo i'm ringing up! bought myself 2 lovely dresses in the Dorothy Perkins sale. A friend has been raving about them for awhile as you can get all sorts within France. I only just looked & i was very impressed. I also got a pair of pink shorts  Now i just need some more sun. I think it's coming back properly next week!
as i buy clothes i also ruin clothes. got bleach over my top today! no idea how either!!!!! v odd!
Also i'm changing my vitamins. I can't afford ZW anymore. 6 months is quite enough. I'm staying with her DHA though. So aswell as that i'm having pregnacare & L-Arginine & then on a natural cycle i'm having Evening primrose oil, Wheat germ capsules and Agnus castus. I will stop them 4 weeks before IVF. After reading Agates post on royal jelly etc i may stop that when i run out. I'm also going to get some castor oil wraps for my tummy. Good for circulation etc. I think you do one a month. It should also help keep my fibroids at bay. i've seen loads about them recently.

much love 2 all
especially Grace, whirl, heapy and ginger fairy. some exciting & lovely news to come soon  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Ruth-* Hope your feeling OK Hun  Not heard of that link you posted but am gonna check it out and let you know what i think  xxx

*Grace-*   Congrats on being PUPO! sounds like things went as well as possible...Excellent news on the frosties too, brilliant news! Glad your feeling more positive bout this cycle, that should help with the dreaded 2WW   xx

*Suzy-* Hope your doing OK and things get moving with care sooooon... Our friend who came to the meet has just had her ET with Nurture and as she is over 35 they used embryo glue! it is still in trials at Nurture but has proven to be very effective in ladies over 35. She is doing OK but has promised herself to keep away from the internet this cycle and is feeling more positive. Ohh and if you do come to Notts we could grab a coffee as I'm always around 

*Auntie Loops * - sending lots of   for your Clomid tx, meals sound lovely too  xx

*Heapy-* Nightmare with the bank card, some people just have no morals. Sounds like you have a nice plan for the rest of today not worth the risk going out without your phone. Oh forgot to say, Love the Pic of your Girls they are beautiful and sounds like you have done a super job raising them, you should be super proud  xx

*10f&t-* hope your feeling ok hun and that the reflex course went well, i think you would be brilliant at it  Glad things seem to be moving forward for you and you can begin to get back to some normality, planning and organising things  lots of love xx

*Mungo- *  hope your feeling a bit better today, it so sad when we think of how things should of turned out  hope your getting lots of love and support at home xx

*AFM- *Just trying to juggle work, driving lessons, assignments (which I've had to get an extension on and should be doing them right now) buying a house (which is turning in to a complete nightmare!) 
Can you believe this... We have applied for a mortgage of 30k to put towards our 130k deposit and the mortgage company rejected my DPs application due to some credit issues a while ago  so we have had to re-apply in my name and we are STILL waiting to hear if they will give it to us.... 
it's so frustrating... we need to keep back some capital for IVF and stuff so we could really do with the mortgage  We have already spent over 1K with applications and surveys etc. It's our dream home  
Not sure what I'm doing yet regarding next cycle, the witch is due on 18th July so its depending on if the house is secure or not. if we secure the house i think i may ring the clinic on day1 and book in for my FET... Just seeing what happens and how i feel, don't want to commit to it, trying to be a bit more relaxed about this cycle  

lots of love to everyone else

xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - hey you. doing good thanks hun. good to hear that she's just had another cycle. i have heard of embryo glue. i came across it in my research the other day. sounds v interesting. could you keep us all updated on how she goes please? i'm sure there's quite a few pumpkins that would like to hear her news. would be lovely 2 see you both on the next meet too. I'd love to meet for coffee (well a drink, lol). i am sure i will have at least 1-2 days spare in nottingham. i will be in touch nearer the time  i'm just getting anxious i'm not going to sort an appointment anywhere in nottingham time.
when i was looking at care & nuture in nottingham i saw nurture had better stats right now, i wonder if the embryo glue is to thank for that? i hope it's an exciting new development. i could do with some of that myself!!!! glad she is feeling more positive.
it sounds like you're being kept very busy right now! sorry the house buying isn't going well. v frustrating! let us know if you get booked in soon
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Suzy 

Of course, yes i will keep you posted   

I will PM you my number soon.. 

well as far as i know Nurture has been ahead of care for a while now and this is with regards to the live birth rate of women of ALL ages 
so that would rule out embryo glue being responsible for that. It has only been in trials for a short while and our friend is the 38th lady to have it eeekkk... Hope you get an appointment soon, have you spoke to Nurture? 
Would love to come to the next meet, where and when? xxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - we're thinking the weekend of the 8th/9th Sep 4 the meet  - not decided on a day or location but possibly east midlands! but we'll see who can make it first i think
the main reason i went for care over nurture is because i can't find anything about DNA fragmentation test on their website and i wanted to ask about that. i will be ringing care tomorrow to try and spur them along. if i still can't get in there anytime soon i will try nurture. i seem to have set my heart on nottingham no matter what. if 2 more cycles fail in france then nottingham will be good for me, esp as my parents are in leicester most of the time & brother in nottingham... plus of course lovely pumpkins in nottingham & leics for support 
i know ladies from both care nott & nurture nott with BFPs/new babies 
wow! only 38 ladies so far, that is new then. i wonder what the stats are on the glue! i think i'll go look at the nurture thread. their live birth rates are fantabulous. xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Jadey sounds like you are super busy and moving house is always stressful, hope the mortgage works out.

Suzy I have a feeling its going to be late!  I woke up last night with what I thought was a contraction, but have had nothing since so maybe I just imagined it!  My accupuncturist advised me to take evening primrose oil but she was always very clear to only take it on days one to 14 of my cycle, can't remember the reasons why now but thats what I did anyway.

Baby, see your dream as a sign and focus on it during your next tx, its bound to help!

Heapy yes I know what you mean about irrational worries, everytime the baby goes quiet for a bit I imagine the worst.  And I'm with you on not wanting to go far - i'm meant to be meeting my SIL tomorrow but its a 45 minute drive and I can't help thinking that if I do go into labour whilst I'm there I'll be stuck so am probably going to cancel (she doesn't drive and has a 4 month old so I can't get her to come to me).  Sorry to hear about your card, hope it gets sorted soon.

Loops good luck with the clomid cycles, I have all my fingers crossed that it will work for you 

ginger its good to hear from you not long to go now!  My sisters birthday is the 19th so I keep telling her I am holding the baby in until then just to wind her up!  I know what you mean about the worrying, I think that the first 12 weeks are really hard, it calmed down a bit then for me but the last few weeks have been difficult and it has started up again.  Hope you manage to feel relaxed and stop worrying a bit.

Grace thats great news on the embryos and the three frosties, well done!  hope you are resting, and putting your feet up for 30 minutes between 3pm and 7pm each day and drinking plenty of fluids.  When is otd?

Hi to sturne, mungo, 10fingers, charlotte and anyone I've missed

AFM same old, nothing to report.  I thought I might be having a contraction last night but it obviously wasn't as I'm still hear with no news!  Every slight twinge I get now I think 'is this it?' but obviously not.  I think i will have to do some more bathroom planning to keep myself occupied!

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## jadeyjade

Suzy - The Meet sounds good for me, especially if in the east midlands  
I do hope you hear something tomorrow from Care, might be worth giving Nurture a call anyway to ask them, they are very good and someone will be able to give you advice, at least xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - when i get back from town tomorrow if there's no questionnaire from care then i'm going to call nurture and ask them about that test. i just want to get things moving with DH taking vit e & c. at the moment cuz he still thinks he's 'super'. i may be proven wrong on this whole DNA thing but i have a hunch.
woo to the meet 

*whirl* - oh no  naughty bubs. well i lost on the sweepstake. maybe it was a 'hopeful' contraction? i don't know the reasons either but my evening poil is reserved for days 1-12 for me (i'm always early WHEN i ovulate) fingers crossed the new regime gets me ovulating again between cycles. i wonder what happened to all my eggs that i lost, maybe they'll all spring forth this month, lol!?! i'm sure your waters will break soon!!!!! eek!

ok meet Sunday 9th Sep somewhere in east midlands so whirl can bring along bubs and heapy can too 
who can make it, who can't?*ruth* - hope location is ok for you to get to. will happily pick you up from train station again. i may be bringing our sports car!!!!!!! long time no hear hun. hope you're ok xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

* Suzy-* sounds like a good plan, i know the feeling, i think we all want things done yesterday. i hate being held up by paperwork and tests etc..

Yes i will be there for the meet  hopefully with a BFP 
Oh i will be able to pick people up too if needed xx

*Whirl-* Eeeek how exciting! Not long at all now... Make the most of the hours of rest hun, lots of pampering, R&R xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies

Loops glad to hear the meals are going well and that my curry is still doing the rounds  I had 

Suzy sorry thought you may have seen in my reply to someone else, I decided against the reflex course as ivf is my priority and I realised I was worrying about when to fit it around the course! Yes should be able to make the meet. Have you heard back from Care? X

Grace amazing news well done you! And frostiness too! Wishing you lots and lots of  for your 2ww x

Sturne thanks for the wishes x not long now before your next cycle x x

Ginger lovely to hear from you thanks for your wishes and all the best for a stress free labour very soon! X

Heapy yes radioactive superhero lol! Btw your girls are absolutely stunning, you must be so proud x sounds,like you've had a nightmare few days, hopefully that's the end of it. Hope you're resting, not long now x

Hi baby good to hear for you, your dream sounds good keep visualising x

Jadey hi Hun, as said the Suzy above, decided against the reflex course for now, one day maybe. Sorry to hear about the house situation, hope it gets sorted for you and you can go ahead with your fet soon x sending  for your friend x

Whirl make sure you keep a busy mind but not a busy body, lots of rest! X x

Afm my sleeping is getting a bit ridiculous now, ave of 10-11 hours a night and not feeling refreshed! Not sure if it's the drugs, the stress of it all catching up on me, or just be natural body rhythm having a chance to return! Lacking motivation and purpose, and whilst I'm sure work would help I'm not feeling like going back any time soon. Hopefully we'll get a holiday booked when next week is out of the way, don't think this weather helps! X


----------



## baby777

Hi,

*10fingers* - Where are you planning on going on holiday? I really could do with one too. Everyone assumes because i'm in Cyprus its like one big holiday but it really isn't. Its constant boiling heat with work taking up the whole day. I know what you mean about those kinds of sleeps, if anything you end up feeling more tiered. I hope you feel better soon. xxx

*Whirl* - Sounds like a lot of fun, guessing if its time or not! You must be well excited xxxx

*Jadey *- House buying is great, banks are crap!!! I really hope everything goes well for you, have you tried a different bank? My batty old witch just came now and it hurts. ouch! Sounds like you have a great plan there mate xxx

*Suzy* - Thanks for the hidden C info. I cant understand how they expect people to know they have C and to take the antibiotics immediately after they get it...if you knew you were going to catch it then you just wouldn't do it!!! mmm!!! I understand that people shouldn't abuse antibiotics but I never take them so I may just go get some to be sure. Its easier over here...which isn't a good thing! When I was looking for my clinic I made lots of calls and honestly I decided from the way the docs were talking to me if I liked them or not. Some were very harsh to push me on the donor sperm side without even meeting me! Makes you think that some clinics just want ratings which scared the crap out of me! My clinic is now boasting 70% rates for 2011, so I was one of the crap 30% that didn't make it. Your dresses sound nice, and i'm loving the pink shorts!!

Afm, well DH started off the morning with an argument by waking me up by moaning loudly that he is going to be 45 and still doesn't have kids!! We are really having issues lately and its stressing me out which isn't good for anything! He forgets that i dont have any kids either and its hard for me too! Enough moaning from me, i will get over it!

Wish I could come to the next meet but we may be doing our tx very close to that time. I'm coming over to the UK in 11 days for my friends wedding, so I'm really looking forward to the break and fun with my mates. London here I come.....!

Love to all
xxxxxxxxx
Baby


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> _
> Midlands
> Sunday 9th Sept - Jadey, Suzy, 10FT, Whirl, Mungo, Loops
> 
> ?Heapy
> Baby Aug?
> Lexi end Aug?
> Sturne not first 2w in Sept
> _


How about Leamington Spa or Cov to make journeying easier for the Pumpkins with new little pals for us to meet?
Or I'm happy wherever really.

Sorry we'll miss you Baby. If your 11 day whistle-stop brings you near Leicester you're very welcome here for a cuppa xx

Love to all,
Loops xx x x


----------



## baby777

Hey *Loops*, what a shame! Maybe on the next one. There is so much to do for my mates wedding as she is Indian (it goes on for a week) that I dont think i'm going to even get a day off... there's some sort of event every night and she is planning to hide vodka so we can get drunk secretly!!! I have never been to the midlands before but I would love to. Maybe on my next visit we can all meet, whenever that will be!!!

Oh for Whirl's little pumpkin put me down for 24/7 at 7lb5oz...Is that to far alongSorry Whirl....luv ya!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Hello ladies,

Yay got my girls and folks back! Made their beds so they have nice clean sheets to sleep in.

Baby - really like the positive dream. Means your mind is ready for this and can visualise success. That's a great step. Sorry to hear you have had a moany DH to contend with. Mine can be like that sometimes and blurts out comments without thinking about how I may feel. Bloomin men! Hope you have a lovely time in the UK and at the wedding - 11 days of fun hey!

Suzy - oooh yeah had a look at Nurture stats too - they look pretty good. Do you think you might consult with both of them? I appreciate DH feeling it is a lot for your parents to do but I expect it would give them loads of pleasure to fund it for you if it becomes a last resort. Your happiness will mean a lot more to them than a few thousand pounds and they will want to feel you had every option open to you. Ferrets had a lovely clean shed and hutches and beautiful manicure. Back felt broken after it and the old body did not like being on all fours to sweep. Hope Care have got those questionnaires to you. Retail therapy sounded good too!

Jadey - thanks for your kind words re girls. I would like to take the credit on how amazing they are but it is all their own doing. They are amazing people with a great outlook on the world. Diving lessons, assignments and a house move - wowsers! That is a lot to have on board. Your mind must be in overdrive. I would have to be taking some serious rescue remedy to be dealing with all that. Just imagine how great you will feel when it all comes to fruition though. Excited for you about possible upcoming FET!

Whirl - did you risk the run to your SIL? How are those cramps coming along?

10f&t - I would like to say I have been resting and I do always have an afternoon movie session but I just can't sit around all day without it dragging so I do bits around the house here and there. After each bit of exertion I am rewarded with some nice strong body reactions and pains here and there - I am happy if things kick off anyway from now. You will start to feel refreshed from sleep soon. Your body will still be working to heal itself and your system will get back on track. I think the lack of sunshine doesn't help with the lethargy either - rainy weather equals duvet, pillow, chicks and film to my brain. It's a shame about your course but I did the same with the counselling one. I just wanted to prioritise the IVF and have nothing else that could cause stress with deadlines etc. Definitely think a nice hols could be good for you.

MEET - Sunday 9th looks good for me and Leamington Spa is better but only by about 20 minutes so Coventry not a deal breaker


----------



## suzymc

i don't know what i'm doing anymore! help! i will reply properly tomorrow when i get my head around 'everything'. Care can't see me for 9 weeks and Nurture won't see me without DH   So looks like it'll have to be put on hold for a bit! which means persuading DH to take Vit C & Vit E off my own non-professional back and also persuading him our next cycle has to be at Nantes. God help me! there's gonna be rows on the horizon!!!!!!! i need to have a good old think and a good old plan!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy can you try to get telephone consultations? I know George does these by Skype of just regular telephone calls, so it's not beyond the realms of other clinics I'm sure. As long as they have your notes/info, it shouldn't matter that you're not there in the flesh although appreciate its not ideal, it means you could get an appointment and M could attend too x


----------



## Whirl

suzy sorry to hear that hope you manage to get something sorted soon, so frustrating when you have to wait for an appointment.

9th is good for me, there is a veggie cafe in Leamington which might do for Mungo, and Leam is a lot nicer than Cov

Heapy where are you based? There may be somewhere that is more central to meet. (I live in Cov) Decided to miss the visit to SIL. Saw midwife, I am a bit more engaged now but thats it! I'm back next fri for a stretch and sweep if there is still no sign.

Baby oh I hope you're wrong! Sorry about the arguements with DH, its really hard sometimes as they have their issues and concerns but it is us who has to actually do the tx.

10fingers when my mum had her operation in Jan it took her a good few months of sleeping and resting to start to feel better, try not to worry your body has been through a lot. Hopefully you will start to feel more rested soon.

did anyone see the bit on IVF on This Morning today? It was interesting but made me cry.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Heapy and whirl, hope you're right x

Whirl yes I did, and I cried too! So lovely she was helped but as they said, it's the system that is unfair. I really liked Denise's comment about those that say women don't have a right to have children and that it's Gods choice - her view being if that is true, God gave man the skills and knowledge to be able to help women like us. I thought that was a very good way of looking at it x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - what a big, fat crapper on waiting times for clinics.  Can't they bend the rules as it is really only an advice consultation you are looking for at this stage and not to get yourself into their system?  Don't let it get you down yet as these things have a way of turning out differently after a little nudging of people here and there.  A few pleading emails might not go amiss.  Never take the first no at face value!

Whirl - I am in Swindon in wilts but Leamington is ony an hour and thirty odd minutes so not a painful drive.  Don't blame you on missing visit. I don't reckon you have much more to go Hun if bubs is descending further. Don't reckon you will get to next Friday for that sweep to be honest and I bet you hope you don't.  

10f&t - I didn't see the ivf thing as I am trying to avoid daytime tv although I do get drawn into the Jeremy Kyle which is a sad admission to make.  What pees me off about the comment re children are gods choice (which I have heard before) - do those same people disagree with treating of premature babies too as surely that goes against gods will as so must blood transfusions, organ donation etc.  It just winds me up when narrow minded people who haven't experienced things like infertility etc feel they can make sweeping statements - try walking in the other persons footsteps first.


----------



## suzymc

hi lovely ladies
thanks again for much appreciated advice and kind words. luv u all

*grace* - when is your OTD hun?

*whirl* - yes! it is certainly sounding like you're going to be late! ah well. more nurturing in the womb for your little one. we normally watch this morning but were out in poitiers so i missed it. in what way was it interesting?

*jade* -   for your BFP for the meet. i have everything crossed for you and your friend. xx

*10fingers* - sorry hun, must have missed that post. i have just read your diary post about the course and hopeful holiday. All you can do is go with what feels right and if you had started to have your doubts about the course then not going is the right thing to do. i am sure there will be other courses if you change your mind. good news u can make the meet  i heard back from care yesterday afternoon. so i guess that wasn't too bad in the end. the questionnaire is very good and will help me put stuff together ready for Nantes (hopefully) too. I am SURE you just need some sun. (where are u thinking of going?) sorry to hear about your sleeping.

*baby* - i'm going to get the hidden C done properly in 4 weeks during my next AF. bit nervous about it actually. DH had an infection not so long ago so i hope it wasn't hidden C related. i think going with who sounds right for you is certainly a good way of choosing a clinic. it's all about gut feelings.Wow 70%. is that also 70% live birth rate? 70% is astounding. got more clothes yesterday. buy 1 get 3 free!  sorry 2 hear about u & DH.  i know what it's like having issues. big hugs   One day we will meet!!!!!

*heapy* - hope the girls are looking after you well  I am just going to go with Care for now. Nurture looks better but i think as Care know i'm coming by myself and are still happy to see me then for now i'll just see them (well hopefully). Yes, it would give my parents a lot of pleasure. IF it comes to it and i'm ok for one more round of IVF (hopefully IMSI) then my parents will be able to persuade DH. I now have our questionnaires  i hope you get to rest a bit today

meet - i don't mind where we meet. i'm easy. i'll go with whatever is best for whirl and heapy & wherever is nice

AFM - well i had a good old think about everything and an hour chat with my parents (i wish i could talk to DH like that about everything) and have made some decisions. I HAVE to talk about everything with DH. So i'm going to print a few things off about DNA fragmentation and the importance of vitamins - i have found a veg capsule for him that he can't disagree on taking as there's no chemicals in them. plus i could say if he won't fully give up booze then he could at least do this for me. tell him i could never consider donor sperm so he has to make his better, i can consider donor egg but i don't believe i have a problem with my eggs. Then i'm going to write down all my reasons for wanting to see if we like Nantes and why they would be better for us and then memorise it ready to go through with him. I'll just have to build myself up to it all. I don't want him throwing anything back at me that i can't answer. Then i'll mention wanting a second opinion in the UK and hopefully we can both fill in the questionnaires, post them back and then cross fingers they can see me in early September. I'll have to give up on seeing them in August. At the end of the day i'm mainly going to see them in the hope i can prove to mark that La Rochelle will never get me pregnant and then i will have more ammunition for Nantes being the right place. A french (but english) FF of mine is going to Nantes in early Sep (after she saw how great they were when i mentioned them) and this is the first app they could get. I think it's because they shut for 2 months in the summer. So if i can't see them till late september then i guess going to the UK soon isn't as important.
and breathe! lol. AF has arrived in a nasty fashion 
healing homemade chicken soup for lunch today

must dash
love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Oooooooooo i'm going to Spain in less than 2 weeks time
YAY!!!!!!
My bro has let me down with Alton Towers - probably something to do with his wife spending £477 in the Next summer sale. 
So i got busy looking for flights and i have found a decent flight to Alicante and back from Paris. So i'm off a week on Tuesday for 4 nights. I can't wait. Needless to say my parents are very excited.
It does of course also give me a month off from baby stuff because i will be away whilst i am ovulating. Bearing in mind i don't think i ovulate anymore after IVF it'll be quite nice being away from DH so i don't have to worry about if i'm ovulating or not. Sounds a strange thing to say but hey ho! i need a month off! I was originally really into trying this month but now i've been given the opportunity not to it seems a very welcome relief - so to say!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Suzy- Yeay to Spain! Sounds like you need a little break, should be nice to get away from everything for a while. Sorry you didn't get much luck from clinics in Notts, shocking waiting times and I agree with 10f&t you should be allowed telephone consultation given the fact that you live in France ffs... Try them again   xx 

Baby- thanks Hun, unbelievably this is the 3rd bank now! I'm sure it will get sorted. Hope Your not feeling too bad after arguing and the witch   It can be really difficult on both people in the relationship when ttc but men could be a little more sensitive at times   

10f&t-   sounds like you need lots of rest babe, your body has been through a war! The drugs probably don't help.. Hope you feel better sooooon     xxx 

Heapy- Thanks   glad your girls are home safely. Xx

Our friend is doing well OTD 22nd July 

Hello to everyone else 

AFM- the witch arrived today! kind of Pleased about that, it means I can phone Nurture on Monday and tell them I want to start FET this cycle! Knew I wouldn't be able wait till next month   xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - good luck with the questionnaires.  Care still look good so it will be nice for you to get another clinical opinion.  I think you will be able to persuade DH to follow your lead and really as you are the person having the majority of invasive stuff done you have to be comfortable with the treatment plan and consultants knowledge and ability.  He will come round to what you want to do and just has to do his digging in of heels because he is a man.  I have to always try with DP to make him think things are his idea - its like 24 hour mind conditioning techniques with additional subliminal messaging.  Spain break sounds amazing and I love it round that area.  We have had a couple of villa holidays in Javea and I really like Denia and Morraira.  My friend used to own a bar in Benidorm so been there loads.  Used to fly out every few months for long weekends until he came back to uk.

Jadey - was grinning away at your afm. Glad it is not just me that can't hold out for things.  I would be waaaaaaay too excited to not get stuck into FET too!  How does things work with FET?

AFM - being treated to lovely afternoon tea at country hotel today with DP.  Looks like we will get some sunshine for it too.  Will be glad to get out as getting a little stir crazy.  Poor body is really gearing itself up for labour - doesn't it realise that it doesn't need to bother as we are doing the cheat route in 13 days!  Loving having girls home - its always good for them to have time out so they can realise how good they get it here.  One week with bickering grandparents (41 years of marriage for you) and lots of restrictions on what they can do (they will always be grandmas babies and she won't let them out of her sight or stop worrying about potential hazards) makes home seem like a breeze.  As I keep reminding my Mum at that age she let me holiday in Ibiza on my own for two weeks and didn't seem to mind what I was doing but as she says I was a lost cause and they will always be so young to her.  They can wrap them both around their fingers in seconds!


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - i'm going to try and get an app with Care when i'm over early Sep now. Yup shocking waiting times. Oh yes, yes, i can't wait to get away from everything. i'm so excited. it's 10 days until i leave and i've already put clothes and bits out ready to pack.  Our witch appear to be pretty much in synch right now! SO excited about your FET. i'd give my right arm to get a chance to have one ourselves. don't mind admitting i'm a wee bit jealous. i've seen such great results from FET

*heapy* - thx xx. Javea is where i'm going. that's where my folks have a villa, right next to Mongo (the mound)  small world. we had a holiday near Morraira when we were little. love it round there. i had to laugh at your 24 hour mind conditioning thing. i'm not the only one who has to do this then. lol lol. i've got all sorts to print out now. i may get him drunk wednesday (shouldn't be hard) and then hit him with everything. it's gonna be mega hot so i'm sure we'll sit out. that's my plan anyway. the whole "it's my body" thing is my main argument! Have a lovely avo hun, sounds perfect. Aw bless, i bet your girls are glad to be out of the cotton wool.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - so scenic around Javea - I have been looking on villa plus for next year at all that region.  We had the best steak of our lives in Le Bacchus in Javea - I have never had a meal like it since!  They deliver it seared and you cook it at the table yourself on a hot stone to your liking.  A 'plied with alcohol' talk on Wednesday sounds good.  I think he just needs to trust in the amount of research you have now done and just kind of follow your lead.  I know that when I used to talk to DP about the tx his eyes would go blank and he just couldn't deal with my intensity - he isn't great with information overload and his brain starts to fuzz.  I guess where I had the upper hand was that I had been the one who was in two minds about more kids, mainly because of the hellish experience last time with previous partner behaviour and worrying about a repeat ( which has not been the case in the slightest) so he was very keen for things to work and decided that he would do anything to make it happen.  Whenever he wasn't playing ball I could just throw in that we didn't have to go ahead.  I think your DH needs to take a leap of faith in the amount of prep and research you have done and also that unless you are 100% sure of the tx this time it could have a detrimental effect.  You really know how you want things to go and he just has to have that mind switch where he will follow what you need him to do.  He did so well with the taming of drinking and the diet changes so he is committed.  Does it work with him if you stroke his ego and do the ' you are sooo much better than some of the other men I hear about doing tx' type of thing as positive reinforcement?  That is also a good way I can get DP to focus in - like the positive reinforcement I do with the animals hahahahahaha. Not that he gets a bonio afterwards.


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, I've got some great info from nutritionist specific to men you can use. I'll email it to you nxt week. Backs up how important healthy eating is and the impact of alcohol on sperm! Xxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - OOOoooooooooooo yes yes please  that'd be great thanks hun. I need lots of back up! He has changed his habits a lot since the last lot of internet stuff i showed him and is always open to being shown stuff. I just want to have it all ready if he says no again regarding vitamins. I can feed him lots of good stuff and he'll happily eat it but there is so much research to back up how essential vitamins are to sperm esp with a motility of 20% & possible DNA fragmentation. the more i read about it the more i'm convinced that's what our 'issue' is.

*heapy* - My ma&pa went to Le Bacchus recently. I can confirm the steak is still v v good. It will be a sad day when they sell up (it's currently on the market as mum can't deal with the heat anymore). Oh my DH really struggles with my intensity. he can talk about tx for about 2mins max a go! although sometimes, especially when drunk, he can talk about it 4 ages. my trouble is DH isn't as keen on babies as i am. i think that's why i am so annoyed by his drinking cuz if he was as bothered as me he'd stop. it doesn't mean to say he doesn't want a kid, he'd just rather skip everything in between and go to adoption. i hope he has a mind switch and goes with me on this. i hate always winging about him. lol. oh no stroking his ego doesn't work. sadly. my cockatoo bit him quite badly yesterday so now the poor mite has been made to stay in his cage since with a sheet over him. i'm under strict instructions to ignore him (i'm not though) and this is my exact reason why i don't think donor sperm or adoption is for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you on ******** hun? don't believe i've asked u before!


----------



## Lexi2011

I've been seeing someone called mel brown who is ex zita w. Lots of ladies on here rave about her. Dh has been on something called proxeed for past month or so which is for motility. Xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I bet if you fell pregnant he would be overjoyed but sounds like he is so like my DP and can't handle any stress elements so to him adoption would be just a guaranteed wait, unlike the unknown elements of tx.  My DP wasn't interested in adoption as we already had the girls so he has experienced raising children from 8 onwards.  He too can really open up on alcohol but I would have to tape his responses as he would then carry on drinking and forget it all by morning.  So funny watching him limiting himself to only one glass per session so he is able to do any emergency hospital run.  There seems to have been an increase in snacking habits to compensate.  My chocolate stash is no longer safe.  Don't ever worry about whinging about him as I find if I off load to others it gets it off my chest and I don't bear a grudge or take it out on DP.  It's always good to hear how all us women have similar experiences with our menfolk.  Poor cockatoo being on lock down for his behaviour.  They do hurt when they bite - I had a large parrot attached to my finger before and it felt like it was down to the bone!  I find it hilarious when DP thinks that he can punish the animals and that will teach them - um no, that's the difference between humans and animals - you can train them but they don't really understand time outs and being ignored.  Don't worry how he would affect a child with that behaviour - the girls find it all very amusing living with someone whose bark is worse than his bite - its all moaning and raised voice and then he backs down and thirty minutes later it's cuddles and the punishments have disappeared.  I think men like to try and assert authority in situations as a side effect of testosterone. I am on ******** personally but not through any forum pages


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins, 

I haven't posted for ages but have been catching up briefly in the week on your posts.

Suzy  sorry to hear of your rollercoaster of a cycle and that you never made it to ET. It sounds like you have been doing lots of thinking and research before embarking on another cycle. After my two failed NHS cycles we moved clinics, mainly because they were not going to investigate any other area or try anything different and we kind of lost faith in them. Even though I am still waiting to get a BFP this clinic have been more pro-active in looking at tests, recommending donor sperm etc. As all the other pumpkins have said you need to go with what feels right and if that means trying a different clinic then go for it.

Ruthie  so sorry to hear your news

Whirl  any news? If not then Im going to join the sweepstake and say the 18th July, its a boy and will weigh 8lb2oz
Heapy  not long to go now. Your girls look lovely in your photo.

Grace  good news on your EC and ET. Fingers crossed for you.

Loops  congratulations on being an auntie

Mungoadams  how are you?

10F&T  How is the radiotherapy going? Dont feel bad about being tired. DH spent many months being tired and still has moments now where it can get too much for him and he needs to rest. Your body has been through so much and you need to let it sleep when it wants and take it easy.

Sturne  how are you?

Hello baby and lexi and gingerfairy. Im sure Ive missed some pumpkins 

Jadeyjade  I see you are having a FET cycle too? Are you having a natural or medicated? I went for the medicated as wanted to have the cycle done over the summer hols and could be waiting ages if I went for natural as I never know when AF is going to turn up.

Meet up  I would love to meet all you lovely pumpkins but cant commit at the moment to anything as will be having transfer at the end of August. The weekend of the 8th September would be the first week back at school and I may be ecstatic to have a BFP or crying under the bedsheets with another BFN.

Are lots of you on ********?

AFM: Not much to report, five days left till the end of term and I cant wait. Its been a hectic few weeks. Not helped by the latest news about my MIL, she had a CT scan and they have seen something on her lungs, they cant say for sure it is lung cancer as they have also said it could be a benign tumour that has been there a long time. So her surgery for breast cancer has been postponed for now and she is waiting to have a PET scan to find out more. I got all emotional in the week and told DH that Im not being selfish but I finally thought we could concentrate on us and have a cycle that was focused on me. I find that each time we do a cycle something else is going on. With regards to the cycle it is all going ahead in August. I take my prostap injection on the 28th July and go from there. I will be on clexane, prednisolone and having an intralipid before transfer.


----------



## sturne

Charlotte - lovely to hear from you. So sorry to hear what's been happening with your mil. And it's totally reasonable to feel that way about focusing on yourselves and treatment without other problems to deal with...anyway where are you going to be cycling? You will be slightly ahead of me as I'm planning to go back to Serum in Sept.So will you be on the same protocol? Hopefully we will both be celebrating our BFP this time around.xx

Heapy - I didn't realise you lived in Swindon. Only 10 miles from me then!! Yesterday we went to Swindon outlet centre for a bit of retail therapy (I needed new work clothes)How was your afternoon tea?

Whirl - any news yet? If not I'd like to join sweepstake and say 19th July, girl, 9lb3ozxx

Suzy - I bet you can't wait to get away for a few days. I'm very envious, I'm using all my a/l from work for our trips to Athens....guess we will have to try and make that a holiday as well, but not the same if you know what I mean. But would be nice to see the sun, don't know about you but all we've had is rain. I don't know whats happened to summer this year!! I can't remember if it was you asking about cordeyceps that dh and I are both on? Anyway for me it is supposed to help with implantation. With dh it is supposed to improve sperm quality, I think motility. When we found out I had hidden c, I was saying ah my god, and was a bit in shock tbh. Penny said no dear this is a good thing as now we can improve your dh sperm....and the antibiotics did improve it. Alright, obviously not enough but it was a lot better. His is also highly fragmented 51% so just hoping that after taking cordeyceps and vitality herbs, vitamin c, vitamin e and well man tablets things will improve for us....but don't be worried about doing the hidden c test, if it is positive then your dh sperm can only go one way (ie get better).xx

Love to baby,mungo,lexi,loops,10f&t and anyone else I have missed.

Afm - we went to the first night of the proms in fri night which was good (not really my cup of tea but went with dh as he really wanted to go-but it was a nice evening out). Yesterday went shopping,long overdue retail therapy. Got quite a few bargains in the sale although how annoying that I seem to be in between sizes. All size 14 too big and size 12 too small!! Typical!! Anyway still found lots so not bad. Today we went out for a really nice Sunday lunch. So this afternoon had a little kip on the sofa(must have been the wine) and then thought I'd do a post to you guys as I haven't written on here for a while.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just a quick one from me to say still no news!  Getting very frustrated now.  At this rate I think Baby's prediction is the right one!

Am off now to yoga, hoping that will get things moving, and will be back to do a proper post later.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte - so sorry to hear about your MiL and hope that whichever way the news goes they have got it at a good stage to zap away all elements of it.  Don't feel bad about wanting this cycle to be the opportunity for you to focus on just you - it is a normal human reaction.  We had to juggle our treatment with a very painful period of time trying to sort out FiL  will and his lodger/ friend trying to claim his pension as his fiancé, which she never was etc.  it was a very stressful time and my DP had so much on his shoulders as he was executor, had lost his Dad and was watching me put my body through the tx and side effects.  It would have been an easier time without all the stress and at some points we just had to blank out everything but us and treatment.  Just try to make sure you keep your stress levels under control in August.  Your tx will be a nice factor for MiL to take her mind off what she is worrying about.  Looks like August is going to be the month for tx's. Xxxxxxxx

Sturne - we will have to have a meet up for coffee being as we are so close in distance! I haven't been to the outlet village in ages but as it is walking distance from my home I expect me and bubs will frequent there as I get stir crazy.  Sunday lunch sounds yummy and I thought it was the law that a snooze must follow

Whirl - now you need to stop hanging on in there and waiting for me and get this bubs out! Yoga should give it a good chance.  Are you going to try any other techniques like the pineapple, laxatives etc?  I bet you are ready to be done now but you are only two days over and obviously such a good mummy incubator and cosy

AFm - had a big shock when I walked I to the country hotel for my afternoon tea to find out it was a surprise baby shower organised by my friends, some of which had come from London especially.  I had told them no baby shower as I didn't want to put people out but it was so lovely to get the circle of friends together as we don't get to do it very often and these ladies have been my friends since I was a teen.  I am very spoilt!


----------



## Grace72

Heapy- what a lovely surprise and great friends you have to organise a baby shower. You deserve being spoilt and am sure you'll find all the gifts useful. Did 

Suzy - my OTD is this coming Friday so am already freaking out.  Sorry to hear of your wait  but it will give your body time to heal again. Have you tried ARGC too? Maybe their waiting time is not so bad. I got the appointment in 3 weeks.

This weekend ive been really tired . Hope it was a good sign but i heard my progesterone is only 111 . I'm now 6pt5dt.  They increased my progesterone pessaries and i'm concernd this is already a bad sign.  

Has anyone got an idea of what the levels should be during the 2WW?

Luv to all

Grace x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Grace - got no idea about the levels sorry but if they are increasing the pessaries that is good.  Are you on cyclogest, and what are you on?  I think I took 400 twice a day up to week ten.

Heapy sounds like you had a lovely baby shower, what a nice surprise!  Did you manage not to cry?  I was hoping the yoga would help, getting lots of aches and a few braxton hicks but thats about it so still think I'm some way off.

Sturne sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend.  I never watch the proms on tv but I do love going to the outdoor prom and firework events (when the weather is nice of course!) and retail therapy and wine is always good!

Charlotte sorry to hear about your MIL.  The timing is awful, but if you waited I'm sure that something else would come up, families have a way of doing that unfortunately.  Hope you and DH get some time to yourselves through it all.

Jadey good luck this month!    

suzy have fun in Spain!  This morning showed a women who had to pay for ivf as her husband had previously had a child (not living with them).  She had a positive cycle but then miscarried, and then was successful on her fet cycle after a viewer paid for her treatment.  It was interesting talking about the postcode lottery.

hi to everyone else.

AFM - STILL nothing to report!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - so exciting on OTD.  I never had my progesterone level checked and with Oxford they only have you on it until OTd day.  I remember panicking lots about it as everyone else seemed to be taking it until 12 weeks.  Some clinics just like to keep that support going and I expect they are just increasing it as a precautionary measure so try not to worry - easy to say I know

Whirl - I am rubbish with the crying and never seem to do it - even with these increase of hormones.  I did however cry this morning at a dog being put to sleep on tv so I am able but it takes a lot. I am getting meaty braxtons and very nearly headed off to hospital this afternoon as I had two hours of contractions at 15 - 8 minutes intervals but they seem to have eased off a bit while I made tea so think I am ok and it is just my body being dramatic.  I don't think you have long to wait and yoga will definitely spur on the startings but will keep your body nice and stress free

Hope all the other pumpkins are doing well and have had good days xxxxxx


----------



## baby777

This is the 2nd time this week that I have closed the page when nearly done on my post.....


Be back later to do it all again...xxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies,

Just posting to say I have been reading but couldn't face much more than that. You have all been in my thoughts but I just can't face much to do with anything at the moment. 

Suzy  - glad you have booked a holiday, perhaps I will pack myself into your suitcase lol.

Whirl - Hopefully not long now, its obviously very snug and cosy

That is it from me for a now. 

love to all

Ruth x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ruthie - lovely to hear from you.  There is guideline or timescale that anyone to give on how you should feel etc and all you can do is take one day at a time and have no expectations on when you will want to have much to do with anything.  Just be kind and good to yourself and your DH - sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx 

Mungo - also thinking lots of you as I know this will be a tough month for you Hun.  Hope that the tender is finished now and that work is not too stressful xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Sorry not had much time to post, thinking of you all. 

Going away for a long weekend to Spain with DH on Thurs. It's our wedding anniversary next week which is fab but then a stark reminder that we are not where we thought we would be after 2 years of marriage  

Anyway just wanted to wish Whirl lots of luck for when baby arrives very soon I hope! 

Ruthie, big   please remember you are grieving so no pressure to do anything. Thinking of you xxxx

Will be back next week for mammoth personals xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Thanks Ruth. Am thinking of you a lot, take all the time you need you are going through a process of grieving   

Thanks Lexi. Have a lovely time in Spain and enjoy your anniversary, although I know it is tough on special occasions as well 

Heapy I think you may be first at this rate! I am having some acupuncture tomorrow night to see if that starts anything off though.

Meet - how about Oxford for a venue - it is only an hour from me and I'm guessing nearer for heapy? And not too far from anyone from London. Although it is a nightmare to park or get park and ride so we would have to find a retail park somewhere on the outskirts 

AFM nothing new to report for a change!

Hi to Suzy, Mungo, Charlotte, 10fingers, Sturne, Grace, Jade, Baby and anyone I've missed

Whirl x


----------



## baby777

Hey Pumpkins,

Round 2, here goes....

*Whirl* - I'm sorry if my prediction is right, you must be tiered! Baby just loves it too much and doesn't want out yet!! Hopefully the acupuncture will help. xxx

*Lexi* - I hope you and DH have a lovely holiday. Its hard when you think about how fast time goes by but try not to let it ruin your break. You deserve some relaxing time with DH. 

*Ruthie* - Thinking of you xxxxx

*Grace* - Try not to worry to much about the progesterone. They dont even bother to check in most clinics during the 2ww, so its a good thing that they are checking you and increasing it if need be. Don't worry, it sounds like your in very good hands.

*Heapy* - Sounds like you had a really lovely baby shower , what a nice surprise from your friends. You deserve to be spoilt xxxx 

*Sturn* - Have you booked your Athens trip yet? How are you getting on?

*Charlotte* - Sorry to hear about your mil. Its totally understandable to feel like that about your tx though, its a massive thing to go through and support and attention is what we all need at the time of tx. We postponed ours because of my mil's op and now its nearly been a year since our 1st tx. Glad that your going ahead with it though. xxx

*Suzy* - I think your holiday is a great idea and well deserved. Spain sounds lovely, I haven't been but would love to in the future. You can give me some tips on things to do there. Dont be nervous about the hidden C test (I can think of another name for it hehe, yes I need help!). I agree with Sturn, things can only get better! I checked the site of my clinic and its 70% pregnancies, is this bad then? Why dont they show live birth? Still good right? If its good enough for the president then its good enough for me...this is what I keep telling my self! 

*10fingers* - I hope your feeling better and more rested hun. xxxx Thinking of you xxxx

Hi to everyone esle xxxx

AFM, nothing to report really, just getting ready for London and planning our next tx in Athens in September. Trying to find a nice comfy apartment to rent over there. Does anyone know about prescriptions? If I take my prescription to London from Greece will I be able to get my meds there? Maybe they will work out cheaper, worth a try! 

I had a nightmare earlier, I did a massive post and then when I went to put the charger on I pressed the on/off button on the laptop and it closed mu browser! 

Love to all
Baby 777


----------



## loopskig

Hey Whirlster - if you can hang on til Friday wouldn't that be a brilliant double whammy for Pumpkin good news with Grace's  too!

I'm happy to travel ANYWHERE for you beautiful girls so Oxford is no worries for me. Maybe a bit of a trek for the Northerners? What does anyone think?
Maybe Bicester might be a bit more accessible for parking etc. We could head for the Shopping Village and have lunch @ Carluccios? 

Love and happy thoughts to all,
Loops xx x x x


----------



## loopskig

Chez Kig (Aylestone, LE2) open to visitors Saturday 8th Sept if anyone needs a halfway bed xx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies 

i've just signed up the the Charter VIP. You get to donate to FF and you get extra space in your inbox plus the ability to save drafts (haven't found that yet though), photo album (+ability to ad pics to posts) etc etc. here's the link if any of you are interested. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291091.0
you just go to Profile - summary - Actions - Paid subscriptions.... you need a paypal account if you are wanting to 'join' & it's £20 'donation'

*heapy* - oh yes! i am sure DH will be over the moon if our day ever comes. he just means it in the sense that it won't be the end of the world if the baby isn't 'ours'. he'd make an amazing dad. a friend of ours had her 3 year old daughter stay with us whilst she had to go away for 10 days. It was the best time. we both loved it. we felt like parents and it was lovely sitting with her for dinner and taking her places etc. It's amazing how much a bird bite hurts. The little cockatoo can bite harder than our 2 macaws. so bad it makes your eyes run. There's never much warning either. maybe you need a new chocolate stash that DP can't find?  awwwww how lovely re. your baby shower. what a lovely surprise & what lovely friends 

*charlotte* - hey you  thx hun. it was quite a rollercoaster, you're right about that! nightmare! talk about putting me back 4 months when she's trying to get everything done and dusted asap!!! Oh yes! lots & lots of thinking. Just about organised now with how i want to proceed. Now i've just got to work on DH. i'm on ********..... i'll PM you my name. funny how we all forget to ask each other about ********. Great news about your FET happening next month. Yay to end of term being very soon for you. Gosh! so so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope everything is well. i may have forgotten but what clinic are you at? have you had the level1&2's tested? just wondering how they decided what drugs you are on before your FET

*sturne* - i don't believe i've ever asked you either - are you on ******** hun? if so PM me  yup, i am very excited about going away. a week today (and counting) i know what you mean re. Athens not quite being a holiday. we've not had much rain and it has been warm but it's been quite cloudy and certainly no way near as nice as normal. we have to blame the jet (or is it the gulf) stream. it's too low apparently. like it was in 2008. i will have to look up more about cordeyceps then. thx regarding hidden C. next month we'll find out.....I get you on the 12 being a bit too small and 14 being too big! i'm the same right now. i hate my tummy. it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller  i have loads of new 'sales' clothes too. it's always good for the soul. wine keeps making me sleepy too.

*grace* - friday! eek!     i'm a bit clueless about progesterone i'm afraid. so much so i think i'm always on too high a dose that i want to have looked at. try and stay positive hun. i haven't tried ARGC no. i was hoping to stay in the Nottingham area just for ease of travel but i'll see how i get on with Care and then work from there. hopefully we'll be posting the questionnaires friday.

*whirl* - thx hun, i can't wait. ARGH STILL NO SIGN!!!!! Aw come on Baby L. We're all eagerly waiting your arrival!!!!! Yoga! Can you actually move your body into any of the positions?  i'm easy, so oxford is fine with me. not sure if there's a retail park round there though? the park and ride may be quieter on a sunday if it's open? i'm looking forward to your post NOT saying 'nothing new to report'   

*baby* - after i write each personal i do 'select all' and then 'copy' so i'm saving as i go along. it's a great help but i guess no good if you hit the shutdown button  Spain is lovely. It's a bit industrial along some of the west coast which spoils it a bit but there's some lovely villages to be found. Barcelona is one of my fave cities. DH's parents live a bit north of there. Yup, things can only get better. 70% pregnancies is great. Strange they don't post their 'birth rate' percentage though. afterall that is an essential part of it all. there's a clinic in Paris that Sarkozy and Carla Bruni went to. Presidents obv need IVF too!! i was wondering about prescriptions myself..... it's something i need to find out too! if we ever go to the UK then i'd want to get my drugs from France but they may not take a UK prescription?!? can't seem to find anything about that. how long now until your london trip? we had considered getting 'extra' drugs on my next 2 cycles but then they may not be as great quality 3-6 months later?!

*ruth* - i'm taking hand luggage so i'm afraid you may not fit in the 'bag measure thingy', but i would if i could. hehe!    is there any chance you and DH can have a holiday? sounds like you really need one. so sorry just about everything really    

*lexi * - oooooo you're off to Spain too. Have a lovely anniversary hun. where abouts are u going? i get ya!!!!! lots of cuddles for you both.

*AFM* - as i can now post pics i thought i'd share my polar bear pic that i took at the zoo the other week. i'm rather proud of it....  anyone else suffering from hayfever? it's driving me nuts. it was so bad yesterday, my face swelled right up and i could barely breath!!!! 
well tomorrow is "approach DH with Care questionnaire, please take some vitamins and can we please get an appointment at Nantes day"! eeek! we are attempting a BBQ (please don't let it set on fire!!!) and then wine and sunbathing so i will pick a good moment and then take a deep breath! lol. it's gonna be 29oC here tomorrow - soweeeeeeeeeeeee
we are very happy as we FINALLY, after 7 years in this house, have a local restaurant. it used to be a bar that just did chips. but it recently got bought out and now it's a proper restaurant. 12euros for 4 courses including 25cl of wine and a coffee. it was nice too so we're very very pleased. (doesn't help the expanding blob though) let's hope our 2nd visit is just as good. another almost local restaurant also got bought out recently but is now even worse.....
hope you're all having a good week and i hope baby whirl is here soon..... good luck mummy whirl. always thinking of you xx

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Love the polar bear Suze (show off! xx)


----------



## suzymc

loops - te he! thx hun. can you tell i like me photo?!? 
p.s. where on earth is Bicester? i'm pretty good at Geography but am clueless on Bicester.


----------



## sturne

Baby and Suzy....found this, may help
11. Buying medication in Greece and in the UK

In the UK, pharmacies can add whatever mark up they want to the manufacturer's cost price, but Superdrug have advertised that they will not charge any mark up on private prescriptions, and Asda have advertised that they will not charge any mark up on private fertility prescriptions.

Home supply pharmacies like Central Homecare can still sometimes undercut Superdrug and Asda because prescriptions delivered mail order are not VAT-able, whereas VAT has to be charged on prescriptions bought from a physical pharmacy like Superdrug or Asda. Accordingly, to find out the cost of meds from a UK pharmacy, you will need to phone around and check.

Sometimes there are shortages of medication in the UK and in Greece, particularly of OE stimulation drugs like puregon and menopur, but also of drugs like gestone. Therefore, when shopping around for drugs, its worth double checking that a pharmacy can actually supply the drugs they are quoting for as sometimes they quote a price but then only realise a few days later that they can't actually source a drug which can be frustrating.

In Greece, apparently, the costs of drugs used to be set centrally every month so the price charged would be exactly the same whether you walk in to any pharmacy or buy from Serum - but the medication situation in Greece is in flux so the prices of meds are very volatile and can change significantly over just a few days. You don't need a prescription to buy medication from a Greek pharmacy - you just buy what you need - although you do need to know what names the medication is sold under as the same drugs have different names in different countries - I've tried to put the names used in Greece in green, below. If the pharmacy doesn't have enough packets of whatever drug you need - they can normally get it the next day, or you can walk to the next pharmacy. The prices of some of the drugs (the expensive ones like puregon) have varied in Greece by more than 25% from one month to another, so Penny suggested that ladies doing OE might want to check the price with a Greek pharmacy before they decide where to buy that month. Serum keep a stock of the commonly used meds from a local pharmacy to make it easier for ladies, but they don't make a mark up on meds - they just pass the payment on to the pharmacy, so you will normally need to pay cash for meds from serum as these need to go through the pharmacy's books and not through serum.

At the moment, shortages of all medicines is possible in both Greece and the UK, so you may want to buy medications wherever they are available, in case you cannot get hold of them later

Your options for getting the medication you need are:

- buy your drugs from Serum or from any Greek pharmacy whilst you are in Athens
- have drugs posted to you from a Greek pharmacy (or via Serum)
- ask for an email prescription which you can send to Rigcharm in London (Yasser Latif at Rigcharm pharmacy [email protected] [email protected] 0207 790 9150)
or Fazeley/fertiilty2u in Derbyshire http://www.fertility2u.com/ 0182 781 8321 or 01827 262488 or Central Homecare 01420 543400 for postal delivery (you will need to email the script to them and then follow up with a phone call to pay for your medication by credit card. Serum will follow up by posting the original scripts a few days later.)
- ask for a hard copy prescription to bring back or to post back to you from Serum - some pharmacies may agree to accept an email prescription in an emergency provided you can satisfy them that you will get the hard copy forwarded to them quickly. UK pharmacies are required under EU law to accept scripts from anywhere in the EU provided it properly identifies you (full name, address, DOB), it properly identifies and gives the contact details of the doctor and their registration (so that the pharmacist can be satisfied they are a doctor), it properly identifies the drug, the dose and how it needs to be taken. They are not required to accept email or fax prescriptions though. In practice, some pharmacies may be difficult and may insist on speaking to someone from Serum the first time they get a script from Serum - but I've used a couple of branches of ASDA and they've been helpful.
- Your GP might agree to dispense the drugs to you either on a UK private prescription or possibly an NHS prescription - particularly once you are pregnant (in which case they are free once you have got your NHS maternity exemption certificate).

If you are an on own egg programme that includes avekap/decapeptyl/triptorelin 0.1mg (not the 3.75mg or 11.25mg doses for donor egg protocols) buy enough of it in Greece because it is not available in the UK at that dose and it is expensive to have it couriered from Greece.

Found that on Serum thread so thought it might help....it took me ages to cut and paste as not very easy on my iPad!!
Suzy - Bicester is in Oxfordshire, nice shopping outlet centre although not many cheap bargains there!! I would guess its about 10 miles outside Oxford (but could be wrong!!) ....really upset I won't be able to join you lovely ladies  no I'm not on ********- I think I need to get into the 21st century and get on it! Love the photo(was thinking to join the charter VIP) so guess you would recommend it then?

Baby - I'm gonna pm you Hun.

Will be back later to do more personals, need to get dinner going! Xxx

/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you are all well

Just a quickie from me as on my phone and unfortunately I can't get wifi in my room so can use iPad boo  just waiting for my radiotherapy 'pill' then I'm on lock down until tomorrow but 99% sure I'll be discharged in the morning yay. Had my injections yesterday and Monday one in each butt cheek £700 each! I'd expect to come to Harley street and come out with an **** like j Lo for that money  I've got another 2 weeks off work after this week then looking at a phased return as in no rush to get back. Looking to go on hols end aug for 2 weeks maybe sharm, but dp wants us to risk Cuba even though it's the hurricane season, I'dove to go but not sure

Suzy glad you've got a hol to look forward to and a day in sun with dp hope your chat goes well 

Whirl hope you get some movement soon! 

Heapy thinking of you hope you're doing ok x

Grace sending you lots of positive thoughts for otd x

Carluccios at Bicester sounds good but I may now be on holiday! So may miss the meet! Looking to go 30/31 aug for 2 weeks x

Loops hope bms is going well x

Happy holibobs lexi  x x 

Any job news mungo? Thinking of you x

Ruthie thinking of you x 

Hi to baby, sturne, charl and anyone else I've missed x 

Oh ps, think I'll be cycling in Jan  gonna book a review with G in sept  

X x 

Can't wait to eat I've only had a banana and cant eat til one ish!


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - ooooh lovely romantic wedding anniversary break.  Just what you need.  I know that sometimes these anniversaries can highlight where you thought you would be but don't forget to celebrate the positives.  Not everyone is still in love and happily married after two years.  Make sure you spoil each other.

Whirl - there is no way I will be first!  It will be soon lady.  I have felt like absolute crap fro two days with flu like symptoms that seem to come and go.  Had to take my temperature yesterday as it felt like I was burning up but it was fine so must just be internal hormones.  

Baby - hope you have found that apartment in Greece for your next tx visit.

Loops - I have never been to Bicester apart from when I was a very young raver and there was a free party there.  They blocked us on the site with fire engines and police and unfortunately I got caught on the news so my folks were not happy and I couldn't lie my way out of that scenario and pretend I had been at a friends.

Suzy - is it a white cockatoo like the Australian type - I have been desperate for one of those for years.  My DP and one of my girls don't like birds and he would freak out with one flying around him.  I love them and it would be great to see what tricks I could train them to do.  Do yours speak?  Yeah tried hiding the choc stash but he sniffs it out.  I like my chocolate refrigerated too so I just have to put up with it.  Good luck on The chat today.  I am sure he will see the benefits after he sees how much it means to you.

10f&t - hope the butt is ok after its jabs.  Oucho on the each cheek - no avoiding sitting on an injection site then.  So are you glowing neon yet or have your clothes torn off you in a hulkesque fashion?  A nice hols sounds like just what you will need.  My bro went to Cuba last year and he really liked it.  He came back with a cigar habit though and even bought some special humidifier box to keep them in which he has to use with distilled water.  So exciting with the new year cycle!  

MEET - ladies I am happy with Leamington spa or Bicester, whatever venue gives us the most attendees location wise for all northern and southern ladies.

Grace - I hope you are doing ok and not gone doolally with the 2 ww.  Thinking of you and sending lots of  

Hope all other pumpkins are doing well.  Sunshine coming into play soon for us UK based people as of tomorrow I hear.  I think I have vitamin d deficiency now!!!! Got blooming flu like symptoms since yesterday and feel totally crap.  Must look bad as girls are offering to help with the housework


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yes now officially glowing but no ripped t shirts lol

Am really peed off now as the nuclear medicine consultant has just said it's 6 months before unprotected bms /ivf and when I told him my oncologist had said 4 he said the govt recs don't distinguish between doses and therefore current advice is still 6 months! Ffs, I'd accepted 6 months, then was told 4, now 6! He said if I'm preg within 4 months he'd advise to terminate. 

This has all unnecessarily upset me now but I guess I need to just leave it 6 months to be sure. I guess I need to focus my energy on tomorrows scan as I'm really screwed if I have to have more radiotherapy as I'd have to wait 4-6 months for it then snother 6 months after that so send me all your positive vibes for the morning ladies x


----------



## jadeyjade

*Hello *

Soo much to catch up on

*Ruth-* Hi Hun,  hope your doing OK  Just take things one day at a time, thinking of you lots xxx

*10f&T-* sorry your being told different things  as difficult as it is for us to wait its sometimes for the best Hun, to make sure we are well enough to put our bodies through hell again. Hope your feeling OK today 
sending lots of positive vibes for the morning    Holiday sounds FAB xxx

*Heapy-* Suprise Baby shower sounds! Lovely Hope you feel better soon, this weather is S**T xxx

*Sturne-* Wow to all the info on drugs etc.. i haves saved that link for future ref  xxx

*Suzy-* Good luck with talking to DH I'm sure he will agree to anything  Oh the new restaurant sounds FAB 12euros for 4 courses!!!! Very Jealous xxx

*Whirl-* Any News yet, we're all thinking of you xxx

*Charlotte- *Thanks, yes I'm having FET, I'm going for Natural, so planning on starting this month. Eeekkk so exciting for you too... Hope it comes round quickly for you, keep me posted xx

Hello to everyone else 

*AFM-* Mortgage is sorted  really pleased about that. oh and i rang the clinic to book in for my FET this month and she told me Our Bloods are due again, and i asked if i would have to pay and she said NO as its included in NHS Cycle 
So at nurture on Saturday Morning for base line scan  we're all good to go this month xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

10ft, positive vibes for tomorrow lovely. Remember all the crap out of the way this year the onto bigger and better things next year. Xxxx

Jadey, yey that's ace news. I know 2 lovely ladies on here who had their tubes removed then got preggers next time at nurture xxx

Gracey,    for Friday xxxxxx

Had the crappiest of days, mix up at Argc with my monitoring cycle. I can't even seem to ovulate now   fly early tomorrow so catch you all after the weekend. Hoping I come back to a new pumpkin baby xxx


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies
proper replies later i just wanted to say 
*10fingers* - sorry to hear about the change back to 6 months. don't see it as a set back. see it as a longer time to get your body ready for your new cycle. it's better to be safe than sorry. i hope you got to eat something more than a banana. POSITIVE vibes for this morning. I am sure all will be well.
*lexi* - happy hols. IVF has stopped me ovulating too!  desperately trying to kick start it again for the following 2 months BMS. big hugs 
*sturne* - wow thanks 4 all the drug info hun xx

ok off to tidy the bomb that is our house and then i'll be back later. talk never happened, i'll tell u more later. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - good to see it is all aspects of medicine where you can't get a straight flipping answer and each consultant contradicts the other.  That's crappy that you had resigned yourself to four months after  but now they have changed it back to six - grrrrr!  The ivf thing is a long process as it is so I understand your frustration. I hope all goes well at the morning scan (can't see why it wouldn't) and then you can wave goodbye to the whole episode and spend six months of fun, sun, relaxation and quality romance time ready for the next tx.  Sending you tons of  

Jadey - yay on mortgage.  I love it when hurdles in life are jumped and you get to mentally tick off another challenge.  Good luck on Saturday baseline and getting stuck in to the FET.  Gonna get some nice weather now it says too - hmmm we will see.

Lexi - hope you are having an amazing weekend away.  Boo on the crappy day but hope some r&r makes up for it - bloomin bodies messing about hey! 

Suzy - why no talk?  Hope you still had the nice evening as planned?  

Grace - hope you are hanging in there for last day  

AFM - body decided to throw out another drama again yesterday as I slipped over on wet decking while taking out the recycling - what an idiot.  Had to go in for obs but all was ok and I just felt stupid to have had another fall and wasting people's time.  I expect my flip flops have been hidden now too.  So this morning have a friction burned ankle and very sore ****! Thank goodness it took the brunt and there certainly is a lot of padding there at the moment to do that, which I was glad of.  One of my girls said she thought I was messing about and crawling on the decking - yeah I do that for fun quite often in the rain!!!!  I did have to laugh.  
I think I may see some morning sunshine to head out and bask in.  One of my dog barks when it is sunny as she likes to go out and lie in it and she hasn't started yet so it can't be that hot.  Would be nice to experience some warm sun on my pasty white skin - I am looking transparent!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks ladies 

My oncologist has just been to see me (the one who said 4 months)  and I explained the conflicting advice. She says a January cycle is fine as that's almost 6 months so I'll go with that. 

Just found out from the nuclear medicine people my levels are mega low so don't have many restrictions and don't have to have separate beds from DP which after 3 days apart is great  BUT I've also just found out I don't get the results of my scan today! Grrr. They will be sent to my consultant so annoyingly more waiting


----------



## suzymc

OK i'm back. House now no longer resembles a bomb site. We were going to the other house today but i am suffering from tiredness and a hangover!!!!!

*sturne* - thank you so much for all the meds info. ipads are great but sometimes not entirely practical.  So it looks like if i want to cycle in the UK and get my meds in France then i just need to get a 'private' prescription from my GP. I would recommend the charter VIP for being able to add pics etc but i still haven't found how to save drafts. i'll have to message someone on the charter board. Bicester sounds really nice then. We'll have to have another meet around your dates so you can defo make it 

*10fingers* - when do you get to see your consultant? will it be Mr.Gorgeous again? Great news you can sleep in the same bed as DP  I have everything crossed for you. What were your expensive butt injections for? I say Sharm!!!!! Always wanted to go there. Hurricanes sound scary! Well i take it all back about waiting 6 months then!!!! hehe!

*heapy* - lovely to be friends now in a slightly more real virtual world  hehe! Yes he's an Australian cockatoo (white with yellow comb). Lesser crested sulphur cockatoo. He's half the size of the more popular and more intelligent cockatoos (that can talk). He is a rescue bird that we took on. So he is normally about £400 to buy but no-one really wanted him anymore. He has issues. He can't fly as he over preens. He has been very traumatised in the past. He's very amusing though and can do all manner of tricks, he can't talk but has many 'noises'. Our 2 macaws can talk, when they were young they talked loads but now they're getting old and lazy and only really say Hello nowadays. So maybe you could get a cockatoo that can't fly too? lol. The bigger birds don't really fly about....only when they get spooked. They're all too darn lazy! 'no talk' yesterday update to come below! we were having too nice a time!!! hope you get some sun and please stay away from trouble!!!! what are you like!?

*jade* - i'll have to move my good luck onto another day. chat didn't happen....update below! fantastic news on getting your mortgage sorted.  Gr8 news on your free bloods. Good luck Sat, it's all go go go. Positive things 

*whirl* - it makes me nervous when you don't post!!!!!!!!

*mungo* - miss you lovely. hope you're ok and not working too hard again. any interview news?

*AFM* - so 'chat' never happened. We were having such a care free and lovely time that i just couldn't bring myself to spoil it. I will set a target of sorting everything with him by the time i go on hols on Tue and then just pick a moment that feels right. we bought a new docking station/speaker and just sat in the garden drinking wine and reminiscing. it was so lovely. it was like we were us before IVF. all worries gone. i really miss that, am sure he does too. so i am hoping being in a happier frame of mind will be a bonus. at one point i was feeling so carefree that i just wanted to say sod it, no more ivf let's just try naturally. needless to say that thought didn't stay with me for long.
got my dorothy perkins sale dresses today. they are sooooooooooooooo pretty and look really expensive. very chuffed. i will certainly be checking out future sales. 
anyone else on ******** that i've not asked?
much love 2 all Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

For *Heapy* - here's a pic of our cockatoo. not the best pic mind you!! (his favourite hobby is chewing!!!)


----------



## loopskig

Suze - maybe give him a bit of advanced warning in your sweetest and most gentle voice to say "do you know what, i'd really love to sit with you and chat calmly about our treatment options, maybe we could have nice early dinner one day next week and sit with a glass of wine to talk it through and make sure we are both happy and making decisions as the brilliant team that we are...?"

Am thinking of you all loads but feeling a bit jolly fed up and sorry for myself so I don't have much to offer with posts recently. Still watching, reading and sending all my love - especially to 10FT and Grace. And Whirl & Heapy. And Ruth. And Jade. And Mungo. And well all of you really.

Ruth do you reckon you'd make it to Bicester? Less than an hour on train from Marylebone (or same to Oxford from Paddington, I'm sure one of us could fetch you from station)
What about Anna - come and stay here Sat eve if you want to break the long journey darling?

Whirl - I'd be coming your way anyway so happy to pick you and teenso up so you can have an hour's kip in the car xx

Dinners:
Mon - Spag bol (with extra 2 man freezy portion for bro who we're visiting on Sat so Joe can meet his baby cousin)
Tue - Pork stirfry
last night - mackerel, new pots, broc
quinoa boradbean salad
battered fish from freezer with peas & homemade spud/sweet pot chips
away at mate in Eastbourne Sat & Sun
Next MOn - lamb cous feta
tues - salmon veg bake
weds - quiche & salad
thurs - gammon & jacket
Fri - curry & rice
Sat - nice posh steak that I got last week
Sun - roast chick

Anyone got an idea what to do with half tub of mascarpone I have left in fridge? might just put mix in with some mash on friday instead of H/m chips?


Love you all tonnes xx x xx


----------



## loopskig

Just found thhis that I might do instead of quiche next Weds to use up mascarpone - unless one of you lovelies comes up with a better idea! xx

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1363644/gnocchi-with-courgette-mascarpone-and-spring-onion


----------



## suzymc

*loops* - i often add marscapone to my pasta dishes. one of the nicest ways to have pasta so with gnocchi should work really well. marscapone goes well with the flavour of bacon and mushrooms, like a carbonara. not exactly part of your great meal plan though! (bacon that is) that gnocchi dish looks yum scrum. i just bookmarked it  thx. marscapone stuffed in turkey or chicken breast would work well with a few fresh herbs!? loving the sound of your idea for our 'chat'. i had thought of easing him in gently. i can't believe the build up with this whole chat thing. i have had chats like this with him in the past that haven't gone to plan!!!!!! aw sorry you feel jolly fed up  Your meals look fab yet again. so impressed. we're having chili for tea. lots of love back xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*grace* - how you feeling hun? big big day tomorrow. i have everything firmly crossed for you. loads of these


----------



## loopskig

bleurgh! mushrooms no thanks Suzy!

No sign of Whirl today...  

xx


----------



## suzymc

LOOPS!!! - mushrooms are fantabulous...... we have them nearly every day. i don't know where i'd be without mushrooms    
i know i know re. Whirl. She needs to post like every day or every half day even or else we're all going to get rather excited.


----------



## sturne

Grace - sending you lots of          for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xx

Lexi - have a lovely long weekend away in Spain. Enjoy the sunshine Xx

Whirl - any news yet? Not too much longer now surely! Xx

Jade - yayyyy for starting your FET this month. Good luck on Saturday for your baseline scan.   xx

Heapy - would love to meet you for a natter and coffee one day soon as we live pretty close. And to meet your lo! Xx

Suzy - glad you got some bargain dresses....as for the chat, all about the right timing Hun. Glad you spent some quality time together though  xx

10f&t - sorry you have to wait a bit longer but jan not that far away and gives you plenty of time to prepare yourself. Take some time out for a bit.  I have been to Cuba before twice. Once in hurricane season and once not in hurricane season. It's a lovely country....but not in a hurricane!! We got trapped in our room whilst the hurricane hit our hotel. It was so scary we truly thought that was it, we were going to die!! The roof was lifting up, the French doors bending inwards and water coming in. We spent all night in the bathroom as that was the safest part. In the morning we got a phone all to say it was safe to come out the room. Oh my god!! The damage done was enormous. The Main hotel block was demolished. We had to stay there until they arranged flights to get us out of there. The poor rep didn't know if his family were dead or alive. Anyway it was such a scary experience so please don't risk it..go to sharm instead. Have been there as well and it's lovely   

Love to all you pumpkins have a good evening xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi loops and suzy just 2 let u know bethany mae was born at 8.24 this am weighing 8lb3. Please can u tell pumpkins and i will post full details next week love shirley x


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- good news on you not having to spend more time apart from DP.  January start on tx sounds good and seems to be what you had in mind anyway.  Boo on wait for scan news but it all looks good from here at present - hope its not too long a wait  

Suzy - now you can see all my pictures of drunkenness from years past and trips to Ibiza - soooo embarrassing!  There are some corkers on there of me from hen nights etc!  Love your cockatoo - he is gorgeous and makes me jealous.  I like that he is naughty too - I have at least one naughty pet per breed.  I don't blame you for not ruining an amazing night with trying to pin down 'the chat'.  It will keep for just before your Spanish trip.  I like Loops suggestion too.  Glad the dresses were nice.

Loops - sorry you are feeling low at the moment. It it is nice to see you post just to say hi, even if you don't fancy writing much.  Menu looks good - making me hungry looking at it

Ruth - I can't grab you from Oxford station if you need re the meet?  Hope you are hanging in there

Sturne - as soon as I am up and about from the section lets meet up for a coffee and matter then.  Think you won on the whirl sweepstake by the looks of it

Whirl - yay and BIG congrats on the birth of Bethany Mae this morning.  Thanks Loops for letting us know the amazing news.  

AFM - been a bit AWOL today as had crisis number two. One of the cats was missing this morning and I found her hiding and in pain on her front left leg and side so had mad panic she had been hit by a car.  Rushed her to vets and she has been attacked by another cat and had got a septic leg so had to have surgery this afternoon.  She is the grumpiest cat ever usually but has been all sad and soppy since we picked her back up.  She should love me as I hand reared her back to life at 7 weeks after she was near death but no, she detests me usually.  Girls off to The Wanted concert tomorrow so they are very hyper tonight x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wohooooooooooooo our first addition to the pumpkin patch! I'm welling up! Well done whirl!

Love to all, will post tomorrow as off to zzzzzzzzz

X x


----------



## jadeyjade

Wooop Wooop! Well done whirl... 
A Huge Congratulations to you  
Wishing you all, health, happiness and hours of fun with your new bundle of joy  
Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

Quite possibly the best ever text i've ever woken up too.
Well done clever Whirl. Welcome to the world lil Bethany Mae   I had a feeling something was happening yesterday. Loops did too i believe.
    
I've gone all out on the smilies
Can't wait to see photos (hint hint). Hope you and Bethany Mae are doing well
I thought your bump looked like a girl   OMG i also said 8lb3oz
OK this is all just too spooky for me. I might have got the dates a bit wrong mind you. I know it's all a bit early but does that give me the glory? hehe!
This is all too much for me, off to my French lesson 
Love 2 all
replies later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - looks like a tie with you and Sturne.  She got date and gender and you got gender and weight.  Can't wait to see pics of the little lady and hopefully get a cuddle in a few months too.  So exciting!

Grace -   for today.  All is crossed x


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> *Whirl's little pumpkin*
> Loops 7/7 boy 7lb 1oz
> Suzy 11/7 girl 8lb 3oz
> Heapy 17/7 boy 7lb 12oz
> Loops#2 18/7 boy 7lb 2oz
> Charlotte 18/7 boy 8lb 2oz
> Sturne 19/7 girl 9lb 3oz
> Baby 24/7 7lb 5oz
> 
> _
> 
> Midlands - Sunday 9th Sept - Jadey, Suzy, 10FT, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy
> Charlotte tbc
> Ruth?
> Baby Aug?
> Lexi end Aug?
> Sturne not first 2w in Sept
> 
> MK 29/04/12 (Jade, Michelle, Loops, Ruth, Jane, Suzy, Whirl)
> Northampton 15/01/12 (Whirl, Suzy, Jane, Mungo, Loops)
> _


Well done Sturne & close 2nd Suze! Thine be the glory.

Did we decide on Leamington Spa 9th Sept? I'm happy wherever and pretty much whenever.

Can't wait to see a pic of Bethany and her clever clever (and probably a bit tired!) Mummy!

LOVE TO ALL ,
Auntie Loops xx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
so sorry i havent been on.

CONGRATULATIONS WHIRL!     

as you can see i couldnt decide on an emoticon for how chuffed i am for you and your dh whirl. wonderful wonderful news! HUrray!

Grace thinking of you especially today

proper personals tomorrow or later today... life is just too busy at mo  i shall just have to prioritise all you lovely PP's a bit more 

 8th or 9th sept is good for me & i have marked it in my diary [/color]

love
mungo xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Still smiling about whirl's news, can't wait to see the pics 

Jadey great news on the mortgage! Good luck for Saturday it's come round so quickly how exciting 

Lexi sorry to hear about the monitoring cycle, hope all can be resolved for you x x x x x

Heapy crikey more slips, hope you're fully recovered. You are ordered to sit and be waited on! And cat crisis too! Oh now, I hope puss is on the mend now x Lovely to put a face to the name x x

Suzy glad you had a lovely day in the sun and an ivf free day  you'll know when the time in right. No more sexy surgeon for me (hopefully) as he only did my surgery and follow ups now should just be with oncologist and then monitoring with endocrinologist. January will be the end of the 6th month as Stims will start mid month so I think that will be ok and oncol says its ok. The injections were thyrogen, which meant I didn't have to 'go hypo' by coming off my thyroxine for 2 weeks. I'm very lucky as its not available on nhs due to cost. I've been to sharm before but dp hasn't so it's top of the list as its about the only place with guaranteed sun, decent hotels etc. within our budget so far. There is lots to do too and the snorkelling is amazing.

Loops sorry can't make the meet as we'll be on hols, gutted  did I share my lamb tagine recipe with you?

Sturne omg I'm not going to Cuba now, that's made my mind up! That was my worry as given the year we've had ending up in a hurricane I think I'd lose it! I read your post out to dp and in his normal everything is a joke manner thinks it would be 'quite cool' to experience it! Erm no!!

Afm
Pj day today, albeit I need to chuck some clothes on at some point to collect shoes from the post office. http://www.kurtgeiger.com/women/shoes/courts/platforms/anyone-3.html not sure if they'll fit as I'm an in between size and I've got for the bigger option so we'll see, but they are for a wedding I'm going to on 15 sept and I have an orange dress so I thought these would be quite cool and kg/carvella are my fave shoes (in a sale of course). I have decided to spend some of my bonus on clothes now I'm not doing the reflex course. I did a massive shop online last night. There is a fab sale on house of Fraser dresses got a few £15 dresses hope they're ok. Also got a couple of bikinis. But I seriously need to exercise daily now as I've got really flabby and feel so crap. I've ordered a size above bikini as all my underwear seems so tight  I need to find a beach cover up gown! Looking forward to this sun which is being promised!

X x 
/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Shoes are the black spotty ones btw not nude!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh and grace thinking of you today and sending   for your news x


----------



## suzymc

hello lovely ladies and one lil pumpkin  Can't believe us pumpkins are now Aunties. It's just the best news  Like 10fingers i keep smiling about the news.

*sturne* - lol, hopefully i'll get the timing right with DH. It's gonna be too much for him at once i'm sure! OMG! read about your hurricane experience. sounds frightening. you're one of those we hear about on the news. eek! we risked Sri Lanka in the monsoon season and only experienced one bad day but that defo sounds scary for 10fingers. i think her holiday needs to be risk free!

*heapy* - i haven't had a spare min to peruse your pics but now you say there's drunk ones from Ibiza etc i need to go look asap. hehe! well i'm glad you like that he's naughty. would you like him? we often try to give him away. Oh no! sorry to hear about your cat. Gosh! it's all drama at the Heap household. how is she doing?

*loops* - hey! 2 out of 3 should make me a joint winner. gawd damn i never win anything. haha! Leamington Spa 9th Sept great with me i can't wait to see pics too.

*mungo* - i wish things weren't so hectic for you for just a little while. you must be exhausted. yay! you can make the meet. looking forward to seeing you again 

*10fingers* -  sorry you can't make the meet. i was hoping your holiday was more august than september. i'll miss you!!!!! well if she says 4 months and end jan is 6 months then everything is hunky dory  glad your bum injections are going to maintain a calmer you. don't want you going manic now. ooooooo LOVE snorkelling. I order you NOT to go to Cuba after reading sturnes story!!!!! oh wow! those shoes are gorgeous. sometimes i wish i was shorter so i could wear shoes like that. i've got flabby crap to shift too. no chance of doing that b4 my hols now. lol. oh wow! thx 4 mentioning the house of fraser sale. you're right there's some lovely dresses. esp at £9.99 for me. I may get a couple more!! i'm addicted to sales at the moment. have u checked out the dorothy perkins sale? some gr8 bargains. i used to think it was a bit 'square' there, it's really changed.

*grace* - i can't stand the suspense. you there? everything ok?

french lesson was fun. lots of laughing and lots of gossiping in english (naughty i know)!!! there's a new lady who is more my age so it was nice to chat with her. she lives near our other place.

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - i just bought 3 (more) dresses (1 @ 9.99 1 @ £12 & 1 @ £15 and shipping to france was only £6). i had put 4 in my basket but decided 2 were very similar so i deleted one. so sensible of me. haha!   i can't believe the sales this year. there's just so many lovely dresses at so little money. thx 4 mentioning house of fraser. i wonder if the winter sales will be this good. i'm sure they'll be good quality as the 2 i got from dorothyp are and they are quite similar in 'look' to those from HOF.  I figured a couple of the dresses could be turned into winter outfits with the addition of leggings and a top underneath. xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace72

pumpkins i have a  . Cant believe i'm finally writing this. Thanks all for thinking of me and sending me wishes. it totally helped. I have been a bag of nerves the last few days and i'm letting it all sink it.  

Wont stop worrying though but i'm looking at my stomach talking to them. I think i have gone slightly insane. I even sat on the priority seat for pregnant women on the tube today to see how it felt. Early days i know but fingers crossed the scans come out good in a few weeks time. 

More posts later but wanted to say CONGRATS WHIRL !   Yeh this is such good news!

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

hehe! Grace's official stalker of the day could not contain her excitement. so so excited.
i'm clapping like a nutcase telling DH what a great week this is for the pumpkins.........................................
i'm on cloud 9! 
Aw you be as insane as you want hun you're PREGNANT. I have everything crossed for you hun. 
this is just the best best news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well done clever Grace. We LOVE the ARGC


----------



## suzymc

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo i've got goosebumps
good times ladies good times


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

Grace I've been stalking you today to to see if you'd been on line, I pop out for half an hour and you go and get yourself preggers!!!! Whopeeeeeeee! 

So so pleased for you! This is a sign of good things to come for our pumpkin patch! 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy my dear! I know youll be anxious but try and enjoy it Hun! 

X x x x x

Ps Suzy just got your text lol!,


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - i was so excited (still am). sent a text to whirl too so she knows the news  i've been stalking Grace all day too. so do your shoes fit?


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yes! I feel like Cinderella lol. They fit they fit! Ever so slightly big on the heel strap even on the lowest hole, but they are passable and in any case, I'd never get my toes in the 4 as even these are snug. I'm a happy girl, I wish they had plain black too as I'd get some for work! (if I ever go back tee hee) x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - oooooooooooo glad they fit. they are gorgeous shoes. i had a look at the full sale collection. they had some very impressive mark downs. oh to be shorter. grace doesn't think i was stalking her. i was...... quite badly actually. haha! i was looking back through the HOF dresses to see which i'd like to buy if they still have any left at the end of next week and refreshing her page over and over at the same time....... let me know what yours are like when they arrive. i just checked the DorothyP sale again and there's hardly anything nice left now! 
what's all this - if i ever go back to work? is it just cuz it feels like it's been ages? xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

also *Grace* 500 is really pretty high you know! it could be twins!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wishful thinking, I'm only going back because I have to! I'm going to do a phased return w/c 6 aug for 3-4 weeks before hols, hopefully starting mon & fri at home and weds in the office then build up from there x


----------



## suzymc

that sounds like a plan. the holiday will be a good break too after going back. 

ok better shut down for the day. i feel over stimulated. haha!
not sure when i'll start feeling guilty about drinking but right now i have no guilt!!!! more wine tonight for me  
Ooooo and i was speaking to someone today about Nantes and apparently if you have anything wrong with you the French all say you should go to Nantes. It is a center of excellence for EVERYTHING. Another one to add to the 'we must go to Nantes list'
xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

More good news!!!!!

The cancer hasn't spread wohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## mungoadams

CONGRATULTIONS GRACE! that is such wonderful news , what a great week indeed  

   

CONGRATULATIONs 10F&T WOW! that is SUCH great news. so so so so pleased for you.       hope you enjoy those shoes they do look fab. enjoy the pj's otherwise hun!

suzy lol glad the french class was fun and v plsd to hear you are off on hols! dresses sound good. 

heapy eek sorry to hear about the cat  hope the girls have a fab time tonight. how are you feeling? 

jadeyjade good luck with the scan tomorrow! how exciting 

loops sorry hun not much help with non vegan pasta dishes  but it all sounds so lovely and healthy i am amazed at all the lovely dishes you are posting! lots of luck for babymaking 


afm well not much of import  really. i have two weddings & a christening so need a new dress too, but not really found one i like.. other than expensive karen millen number. hmm! one of the weddings is going to be a bit difficult as somebody is going who has made it known (a few years ago) he thinks i have abused my husband (used to be our best m8, v long sad story, his wife, my best m8 died, all really horrid & yoou dont want to know esp on such a brilliant PP day!)). so i may splash the cash, as i need to feel good about myself on that day to smile through it all. its about the bride & groom obviously, but I am going to feel pretty vulnerable I  think.  just found out i didnt get to the 3rd interview stage, feedback was that other candidates had more experience relevant to their industry (i work in a different corprorate sector so that is fair enough but something they knew before inviting me to interview) and had 'more senior experience' (which is making me a little cross as i have handled multi million £ budgets and teams, and the job applied for had no team or budget - so anyone with more experience than me would see it as a demotion.. unless they had recently been made redundant i guess). never mind. going out for once tonight & will commiserate with G&T's! have to hope i win this tender! its only job stuff, just would be nice to have a full wage.. not had one since march  and had to decide to sell our beloved campervan this week as basically we cant afford to run two vehicles and if we dont sell it now (campervanning season) we cant seel till next april  spent 6 hours scrubbing the interior within an inch of its life yesterday..often with a cotton bud! its very clean lol. since the real mungo has been in it, i felt I had to make sure it really sparkled. you can see your face in quite a lot of it now. wish i put that much effort into my housework lol. well in any event we have had 3 wonderufl bits of pumpkin news this week and the sun has sneaked out twice today so i will try to finish work in a mo & head for my first G&T


----------



## Lexi2011

Grace, awesome news. I have been checking all day, dh not impressed with my ff activity. Woo hoo, over the moon for you.                            Whirl, huge congrats on the safe arrival of your baby daughter. Will post more when I'm back.                                        10ft, wow didn't think anything could top todays news! So pleased for you lovely. Huge relief, this chapter is done. Onwards and upwards to happier times xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Just quickly logged on here and saw so much good news.
Grace, whirl, 10f&t woohoo              to you. It's going to be a good weekend....oh and Suzy and I won the sweepstake yayy.  

Mungo - sorry you didn't get the job. You did really well though to get as far as you did (I know it doesn't help though) have fun tonight.

Much love to you all - have a great weekend.xx


----------



## loopskig

Amazing! SO thrilled! Can't quite find the words but am beaming away through my clomid head/eye/neckache haze.
Well done you brilliant special ladies. After all the [email protected]@@ppy lows we deserve the highs all the more. So we have a lot to be thankful for today - even you Mungo although it may just be the gin for now! x x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

What a fantastic day on our pumpkin thread!  I pop out to the hospital for the afty and come back to all this....


Grace - hurray! That is just brilliant news on your BFP.  I am so over the moon for you both.  Now time to take things easy and be good to yourself.  I had been so worried all morning when there was no post xxxxxx

10f&t - loving your shopathon and the best news ever on your all clear - whoop whoop!  Oh and lovely new shoes

Suzy - oh if only I could sneak your bird in I would.  I have been on a pet ban for the past 18 months now we have 8.  I am not allowed to add any new ones until the number dwindle - which I hope isn't too soon as I love them all so much, even the little bugger ferret Tubbs who decide it was fun to jump on my ankle and attack it today.  He soon learnt his lesson when he was got by the scruff of the neck and reprimanded (that's the technique ferret mums use with naughty babies so most effective).  You get stuck into that vino - the care freeness needs to continue so that your body can relax and chill and you get more quality time with DH before next tx.  Nantes looks pretty good as an option then!  You will sweeten him around to your way of thinking

Mungo - sounds like you are going to be celebrationtastic with all those events.  Sounds like you have been the brunt of someone elses grief and you know how they say that it is easier to hurt the ones closest to us.  I think a cracking dress to lift your spirits is just what you need and try not to let someone elses behaviour penetrate into your own beliefs of your self.  That's a shame about not getting through to the third stage but I think you did amazingly well to be selected from all those 500 people to get that far and you obviously have the skill levels required to be attractive in a very hard employment arena.  You also were not 100% sure if you would have wanted it anyway so take it as a massive compliment to stand out in the crowd to get to that stage and as great interview experience for that future dream job that will pop up - you make sure those G& t's are celebratory ones.  Sounds like an intense camper van clean.  Does Mungo shed lots or is he pretty easy to clean up after?  My male dog hardly sheds but the female has allergies and seems to lose masses of hair daily even though she is short coated.  I have to sweep or Hoover every day!

Loops - rubbish on the clomid symptoms.  I hate head related pain and am always susceptible to it with changes in hormones or weather  

MEET - Leamington on the 9th is good for me so you just let me know time and venue.  I have put it in the diary


----------



## Grace72

Hello my lovelies. Thx so much for the messages. I passed out after posting in the afternoon. I hadnt slept properly for a week and not much yesterday and it was catching up on me . I'm up again for more blood tests so no lie ins for me ! I'm then shooting off to a christening in the Midlands.    We should have gone tonight and stayed with my folks in the Nottingham but clinic wanted us in again tomorrow morning.  I have to say ARGC are thorough!

10 fingers - forget my news - i'm so pleeeeeeased for you!  . What a relief ! well done for being such a fighter. New life ahead of you now doll and its all going to be good !

Must get some more sleep as i'm up at 6am again! Will post properly when i return . 

Luv to all !

Grace xxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
that is just the best best news. so happy for you that words just don't even cut it!!!!!!!!!!!     


back later lovely ladies. think i need to get some ear plugs. 4am cockerel call that just went on and on and on and on. gonna bl**dy meet it's maker i'm telling ya!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Whirl - many congratulations on the birth of Bethany your little pumpkin  

10f&t - great news on your scan  

Grace - wow great news on your BFP  

Hello to everyone else. Now it's the hols I will try and be better at posting. At the moment I am nursing a very bruised ankle from being hit with a baseball last night whilst playing rounders with fellow teachers and partners.

X


----------



## jadeyjade

ARRRGGGGHHHHH! This is too much to take in 

*10F&T-* That's Just AMAZING news! ONWARDS AND UPWARDS! god if you can get through that you can do ANYTHING! oh LOVE the shoes  xxx

*Grace-*     YEAY!!! Enjoy it babe it's really happening     xxx

*Whirl-* Hope your enjoying every min with the new love in your life little Bethany, hope your both doing well xxx

*Mungo-* Splash that cash, You deserve it hun  That bloke sounds like a complete W****R, not even worth your time, some people thrive on focusing on other peoples lives  xxx

*Heapy*- Hope your not to sore! and little cat is doing ok, i love animals and can't bear to think of them in pain xxx

*PMA Ladies*...  that all of our dreams come true xxx

*AFM-* Scan went well today thanks for thinking of me  ET should be scheduled for around 31st July, providing out little frosties survive  PMA- They will. 
Been up since 6am after only getting 3 hours sleep last night, Spent literally ALL day completing my assignments and YES they are just about ready for submission tomorrow! DP has been in an awful mood today, i got a bit emotional after hospital because I've had some time off from all things ivf and today just brought it all back, the emotions involved. And he said...it's only a blood test! 
He clearly doesn't get it... Its not just a blood test is it  He usually Really good with emotional stuff, thats how i know something not right with him 
Proper personals 2mow, off to bed
zzzzzz xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - that is so crap about the cockerel.  My DP mum has one and he does the 4 am wake up call every day but they sleep through it now as they are used to it.  They also have a farm so I expect night time animal noise is just like traffic noise to us in town.  Do they do cockerel muzzles?

Charlotte - hope the ankle feels better.  See sports and exercise are so bad for you.  I never get any injuries sitting on my backside and eating cake and chocs!  

Jadey - **** is still a little sore but the jolted muscles sensation on the right hand side has eased up today.  The cat is on the mend and seems to have had a personality transplant.  Either that or the painkillers take the edge off her evil side! She normally hates me but she has been very loving and affectionate.  I thought as I had hand reared her from the brink of death as a kitten she would love me forever but no apparently cats don't like their mothers!  I am such an animal junkie and get very addicted.  I don't go to pet shops as if I see something in there that looks in need I will want it.  So glad the scan went well and I have all crossed that all goes smoothly.  There seem to be a lot of successful FET's so keep that PMA up.  I can understand you being emotional even at just the blood test.  As the women we put ourselves under such pressure for it all to work and after having time off and chilling from it all to pick it back up brings all the same emotions as before.  I still get my ivf pack of notes out and look through it and marvel at all the steps we had to go through to get here and all the emotions I had.

AFM - loving some sunshine and feeling more energised from it already.  Looking like it will last all week so will get some outdoors R&R and vitamin d exposure in.  DP has already set up my outdoor day bed for today so I am off with my book and a ton of water.  Have a lovely day ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Congrats for Grace

10 Fingers so pleased for you!!!!!

Where is Lemmington, can't find a train station for it? Not sure if I will make the meet seems a bit of a journey to be honest  

Ruth


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*Ruth* - nothing is set in stone. we can find an easier place for you to get too  *loops* any suggestions?

*mungo* - i am dress obsessed. i have another 2 sat in my basket at Dorothy Perkins. I only really tend to wear dresses and struggle to find really nice ones at the right price & the sales this year are just amazeballs. the 2 i'm wanting to get are 10-15euros reduced from over 50euros!!!!! but i've already got 2 from there, 3 from house of fraser and then i've got 4 new maxi dresses in france   i still don't think i've spent 120euros mind you!!! check out both sales hun, there's dresses to suit all occasions. i LOVE Karen Millen dresses mind you so i say buy it. We always deserve a treat. Sorry the wedding will be somewhat ruined by him being there but everyone knows he's just lashing out and sadly grief can bring the ill opinioned person out in a lot of people    big hugs for everything hun. esp. sad you're having to sell your van, look upon it as a short term parting. you haven't half been busy recently. did you enjoy your G&T's?

*lexi* - lol, hope you told DH exactly what has happened this past week means to us all.

*loops* - yup, lots and lots to be thankful for. never realised Clomid made you feel so rotten. going off the idea of it now! chin up luv xxxxx

*heapy* - how is our fourth bit of good news gearing up? hehe! i hope there's no sign of an early arrival!!! eek! LOL @ your ferret reprimand. naughty might. our cockatoo does the same thing to my MIL's foot!!! had a great idea of how to approach DH with everything. fingers crossed it works. just waiting for the right time now. i think he knows i'm plotting a chat mind you. we're sort of sleeping better now. cockerel is calming down a bit i think since it's arrival. we have had a cockerel ourselves in the past but would never do here because we think it's cruel on our neighbours.... so at least we consider others. you do slowly get used to them but god they're annoying. enjoy your Vit D. I'm doing the same 

*grace* - aw bless ya. you've been through so much and you had quite a drama of a cycle. Did you ever take the extra antibiotics? they do tests on a Sunday! wow! fab clinic. yup very thorough.  well it works!!

*charlotte * - ouch!!!! that sounds nasty. enjoy your time off  anything nice planned? apart from having your embies back in of course

*jade* - lol, it certainly is a lot to take in. i can't stop smiling. Glad the scan went well. Here's to celebrating more good news at the end of the month. Well done on completing your assignments. MEN! they don't get much do they really? bless them. he's obv finding it all a bit hard but that just shows how much he really cares

*afm* - just enjoying the sun really. sadly when i go out to sunbathe DH joins me with a bourbon and coke. he's drunk far too much the past few days.  not to mention all the sugar he's consumed. he drives me round the bend. no chat yet, not sure when really. just discovered it's gonna be the same temp here next week as where i'm going in Spain and then drops off again as soon as i get back. how typical is that!!!! anyway it's not just about the sunshine. i get to spend some valued time with my parents that i haven't seen for about 2 months  time for some R&R
not long to go now  eek!

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Suzy - Don't worry I can always wait until next meet. Enjoy your hol


----------



## jadeyjade

Just a quickie, Ive just had permission to tell you all 
That our friend Buttley who came to the Meet last time 
got her     today! 
She early tested on tuesday which was 9dp5dt and it was Negative 
We were Convinced it hadn't worked! 
OTD today and Got a BFP! 
So happy for her, i cried tears of joy  
xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just popped on and saw this fabulous news!!!!! Aw pass on my congratulations Jade, was lovely to meet her and I'm so so delighted for her. This is certainly a fantastic week of news!! 

X


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - aw it just gets better and better. please pass on my huge congratulations. fab fab fab. amazing. i want some of this embryo glue...... hehe. i see she'd had a 5dt. i'd read the embryo glue is mainly used on 3dt so i guess i'd read that wrong    xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. that makes me an even firmer believer in NOT testing early........


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - this little fella will be hanging on in there till Friday I think.  That's fine as he was harvested on 11/11/ands high was a date significant remembrance day and will be born on first day of Olympics in UK so it kind of feels like its right - he obviously loves significant dates.  Can't wait to hear how new chat tactic goes with DP.  Glad the cockerel has settled in - they are deffo an antisocial creature when living near neighbours.  I always worry about he neighbour thing and even worry about having cats and their roaming/ pooing in others gardens.  Luckily, although it drives my mum mad when she does my garden, my male messes in our garden in one spot so we pick it up and we still keep litter trays for the lady cats who never really leave the house.  Is the holiday excitement kicking in now? An just think of the Mediterranean sea air, shellfish, sangria, virgin cocktails....... Need I go on!  And all those nice new dresses to wear there!

Jadey - amazing news on your friend.  So chuffed that we have another BFP to report on here and just goes to show that an early test is not always right.  Where did she go to have tx?  What is this embryo glue?

Ruthie - can I make it easier by picking you up at a station on the way?  The driving map is showing me coming via Oxford as the best route.  

Hope all other pumpkins are well and had lovely sunny weekends.

AFM - bad nights sleep last night as got too uncomfy.  Think I lazed around too much and with an afternoon nap it all meant I wasn't tired enough to sleep through the dead legs and hip pain so got up at 4.30am and had some cereal while watching tv till 7am then back to bed to snooze until 9.30am, when the dog woke me up as she wanted to go out and sunbathe!  Going to head off to the garden while it's not too hot and then blitz the house at midday!


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

This is a quick post will do a proper one later in the week.

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages.  After a long and difficult labour Bethany Mae arrived safely on thursday morning, and we got home late Friday night.  I will post details in the birth story section in a  few weeks for anyone who wants to see it.  I have posted photos on **, but if anyone else wants to see send me a pm with your email and I will send you a photo.

Grace huge congratulations what wonderful news!     I am so happy for you.  Make sure you continue to rest and please carry on posting and getting support the early days are very emotional.  I really am over the moon for you,

10fingers great news!!!!!    

And congratulationd to Butley too!

Things are looking up for us pumpkins!

Will do proper personals later in the week, love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## ginger fairy

oh my goodness what wonderful news on here things are certainly looking up for the pumpkins the fab news is coming out with the sunshine it seems. so pleased iv got tears in my eyes its about time things started looking up. iv been away for ten days and there has been births bfps and fab fab news for 10f&t.....ohhhhh it warms my heart it really does. i do believe this is the start of all things great in the world of pumpkins.

i hope you are all well.xxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Heapy - thank you for offer of a lift. I will see nearer the time if ok. I don't want to drag anyone down to my level esp if I still feel how I do now (hopefully I wont be,  ).


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - will look forward to that birth story.  She is gooooooorgeous!  Makes me even more excited for Friday, if that is at all possible.

Ginger - good to hear from you.  Any starting signs yet?

Ruthie - you just let me know Hun if you feel up to it.  We will all completely understand if you still don't feel in the right place emotionally for this meet up.  You finding your way on track to happiness is your primary concern xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i'm off on my jollies in 30 mins  - already running short on time
just wanted to wish *Heapy* all the best for Friday...... i will be thinking of you (whilst drinking my Sangria   ) I can't wait to celebrate the arrival of your gorgeous lil boy

love 2 all


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - thanks for best wishes.  Have a good journey and please do sink a few jugs of sangria on my behalf. Also if you could pop to Morraira beach cafe and have a plate of warm cockles for me too that would be lovely x


----------



## ginger fairy

heapy nope no signs yet just the usual constipation and sickness i keep hoping but nothing seems to be happening how about you have you got any yet you are due a couple of days before me arent you? how are you coping in the heat?xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ginger- I am not meant to be due until 3rd August but am having an elective section on Friday.  I was getting what I thought were signs for past few weeks but now it seems to all be settled so I deffo would have gone over I think.  Lots of head butting on the cervix which is not the most confortable.  Poor you on the symptoms.  I am the other way in the toilet dept but I think that is because I am so thirsty I am drinking well over 3 litres a day.  Heat in the day is fine but at night it is a real pain.  Two very bad nights sleep now because of it.  How are you in this heat? X


----------



## ginger fairy

heapy- i am deffo going to go over im due monday but with no signs i think its just too comfy in there. they say your body starts to empty itself when labour is on the way that may be why you are the other way. nights are shocking in the heat i agree. i bet you are so excited knowing the day you will be meeting your little baby boy. they told me i was having a huge baby and wouldnt go to term just shows what they know now doesnt it   xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ginger - nah my stomach is always that way and the only time it has differed was on the fertility drugs and with enlarged ovaries, which was difficult to get used to.  I don't know if you will go over in this heat as it can trigger things sometimes.  So do they still think you are having a huge baby?  They shouldn't let you go too far over if you are.  Have they discussed induction?  I am very excited about Friday and although I know it is naughty to want convenience out of what most people would feel should be as nature intended, having the section means I can shave, pluck, get the shopping in, clean the house and be fully prepared - it does feel like cheating a bit though knowing that if there are no emergencies then my op starts at 9am, baby be here by about quarter past and then I am all stitched up, medicated up and ready to roll by 10am.  after the hellish 40 minute ET we had with my corkscrew cervix and general positioning of the lady bits I am not sure it was ever meant to have anything enter or exit so I was in no hurry to test that theory


----------



## loopskig

Hi all
Just a quickie. Been away for weeken dand mum here this week. Still crazy excited from  last weeks good news. 
Jadey you will keep us on a winning streak soon too! WIll you be getting the gluey treatment?

    for our lovely mate Buttley!! Well done clever girl.

Whirl I hope youa re getting on OK darling.

Thinking of Heapy and Ginge and sending happy thoughts that you have a trauma free big day whenever it is.

Ruthie poppet. sorry to hear you aren't feeling so great. I thought we'd said Bicester for meet as its closer for Heaps and no train stops for you once you get the right side of London. For 'Lemmington' look up Royal Leamington Spa, just south of Coventry. But I think Bicester woudl be better and not too awful for Midlanders. Our northern girls might have a bit more of a trek but I'm not sure Anna and Lexi said they were coming anyway.

BIg love to all xxx x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok, 

Huge good luck to Heapy for Friday, I hope your little one makes a stress free and happy arrival into your arms. Look forward to reading your happy news when you get chance xxx

Ruth,     hope you are feeling a little brighter. There is a way forward from this honey, give yourself lots of time to grieve. Xxxx

Suzy, have an amazing time in Spain! Enjoy that sangria xx

Re meet up, I am not sure if I will make it to Bicester but don't worry will catch up on the next one. Also I am in London on the Saturday seeing ga ga! Woo hoo so logistically anywhere on that Sunday will be a challenge for me.

Love to all xx


----------



## Annawb37

Congratulations 10fingers, that's amazing news. Onwards and upwards. 

Great to see a BFP on this thread, at last it's been a while. 

Im still hovering about but only come on every few weeks. We're still in ivf limbo but have review appointment next month. Seriously I wish you could just buy babies in morrisons! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Grace72

Heapy - nearly there . Lots of luck tomorrow . Will be thinking of you!   

Jadey - lovely news on your friend  

Sorry i have been missing for awhile. There is no let up on the monitoring at all. Early morning blood tests to check my HCG and luckily my immunes this week is better so no ivig and saved £1500! so tired as well and have no energy . 

My stomach is feeling really bloated and 2 days ago i felt like i did 100 sit ups. Its far to early to get symptoms at 5 weeks surely? tbh i dont feel any different except my (.)(.) hurt like hell . I suspect all of this is the  gestone kicking in. i now have to go buy new bras given the cup run-eth over!

Off to see the Olympic torch this afternoon. Hopefully i'll get a glimpse of it amongst the crowds!

Grace  x


----------



## sturne

Grace - hope you enjoyed your afternoon.

Heapy - will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Suzy - hope your having fun. It's very quiet on here without you.

Love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - thanks for kind wishes.  I am happy with Bicester or Leamington so whichever pulls the biggest crowd of pumpkins you just let me know.

Lexi - thanks for your kind words.  I am hoping they have wifi at hospital as I want to Skype my sis in Oz so will hopefully get to post some thing over weekend.

Anna - hope the ivf review goes well and they don't keep you waiting too much longer.  Would love it if they sold babies in Morrisons but then am slightly scared that my child collecting would follow the same path as pets who are easy to acquire

Grace - thanks for the words of support.  You have all the good early symptoms there.  Some people get symptoms straight away while others don't get any.  It all depends on how much your body likes the hormones or kicks off against them.  I was really bloated early on too and boobs kicked up a notch - itchy nipples was my thing too.  Hope you enjoyed the torch!

Sturne - thanks for your thoughts.  Wish it was a bit cooler as I am melting and that is my main dread for a hospital stay as they are hot enough as it is!

AFM - well ladies I am signing off for the rest of the day now as doing my final prep for to tomorrow.  Hope everyone is well and not too hot.  I can hack the days but nights are killing me!  I will see you all the other side of surgery xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Heapy - hope all goes well tomorrow. Look forward to hearing about your new arrival xx


----------



## loopskig

all best wishes to you Heapy darling. See you on the other side. Can't wait to hear your news. Forgot to get organised with sweepstake but if anyone's interested I'm backing a boy 6lb 12oz - and surprisingly 27.7.12 xx


----------



## suzymc

hellooooooooooooooooo *waves from a very hot Spain* it's gonna be 37oC today. eek! had half the Saharan desert dumped on the patio over night so mum's hosing down..... i perhaps should go offer to help!!!!!! all the best (again) for today Heapy. I'll be back on later to see if there's any news

lots of love 2 all
sad not gonna meet Lexi now though  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies sorry it's been a while it's been far too sunny! 

Ruthie sending you   . I know it's no help, but over time I hope you will gain a little more strength and feel a little more positive with each day that passes x x x x 

Heapy more best wishes for you for today! X x ex-ci-ting!!

Suzy hope you're still enjoying the Spanish sunshine whoop whoop! X 

Whirl hope you are enjoying every second with your little bundle of gorgeousness x x x x

Ginger lovely to hear from you hope the heat isnt being too cruel x x 

Big   for lexi x x x x 

Anna aka smurfmeister, lovely to hear for you. Is your face white again now? X x xx

Loops how are you lovely? Is summer kig in full mr lover lover mode?   

Charl hope you're enjoying being off work now and enjoying the sun  

Grace some good positive symptoms there from you lady. Just think all this monitoring hassle is helping keep you healthy and won't be for long. Hope you got to see the torch! I'm looking forward to tonights ceremony x

Hey Sturne hope you are well x x 

Afm
Thanks to ALL so so so much for all your good wishes. I'm very blessed and thankful to have you lovely girls by my side and feel very very happy with life right now. I've got more energy at the moment than I've had in YEARS and I hope it lasts when I get back to work. I'm not snoozing in the day or in the eve. It may be because I'm totally rested or it could be my levels being sorted as I even feel quite refreshed when I wake up something I haven't felt in years. You may remember before all this business I was convinced I had hashimotos (thyroiditis) - well, I was filing my histology report the other day and I hadn't noticed before as I'd focused on the bit about the tumour, but it said the thyroid tissue showed 'mild chronic thyroiditis' so I am going to ask my endocrinologist next Friday if this means I was right all along. Goodness I hope so, I want to feel like this for ever!

Other news is we finally booked a holiday yippee! We go for 2 weeks on sat 25 August on a neilson beachclub holiday to turkey. So it's sailing, windsurfing, Wakeboarding, cycling etc. plus of course lots of r and r. I figured it would be good to do something like this before baby arrives and while I'm active. All this business has made me feel much more like doing fun things. Very excited.

Sooooo I think this means i can make meet if it's on the 9th or have I got the date completely wrong?! We get back early hours of morning but I'd love to make it x

Have review app with George on 17th - let the cycle preps commence      

Bring. It. On.

X x


----------



## Whirl

hi

Just a quick post from me - I have no time these days!

Just to say that I'm thinking of you today Heapy, all the best  

10fingers great to hear you are so positive and have all of your energy back.  When do you go back to work, and are you able to work at home more often?

Grace the tiredness is comepletely normal for the first 12 weeks, rest as much as you can and forget all about chores and housework.  Its surprising how early the symptoms can start.

hi to everyone else, hopefully I will be present a bit more over the next few weeks.

Whirl xx


----------



## loopskig

Whirl! Don't be thinking you can come on here and talk about what everyone else is up to! We just want baby Bethany news!
Is she perfect? Can you believe it? How are you getting on? xx x x


----------



## suzymc

haha! i'm with Loops on that one Whirl...... we just wants lots and lots of mummy and baby news xxxxxxxx

10fingers - eek! your post made me smile lots and lots. so happy 4 ya....... can't wait to get back to doing personals for everyone. missed u all and it's only been a few days

when is heapy booked in? getting excited here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandamae

Hello positive pumpkins, do you mind if I join you?

Best wishes Heapy x

mandamae xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi All 

Been AWOL for a while but there is not much going on with me at the moment, same old, same old. I do however read your posts when I can and can't believe how much good news there has been lately and looking forward to some more today with another baby pumpkin arrival....so exciting....

I am just waiting for my next AF to arrive and hopefully provided we can get the funds then we will start our third and final cycle next month, but I have been putting off thinking about going through it all again...

The other good news is that I can make the meet on the 9th Sept and I am really excited about meeting you all and putting faces to names....

Anyway back to the grindstone, my boss is off for the next 2 weeks but this however means all her work is deligated to me, fun.

Take care, especially to Heapy today, 

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies, just to let you all know that Evan Neville Beynon was born at 10.06am this morning and weighed 6lb 14 oz and is very gorgeous. Had a few issues that I will fill you all in on another time xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Lovely to hear your update *Ali * - have been thinking of you. So fab that you are coming out to play in Sept xx

Hi *Mandamae*, I'm not convinced this is the thread for you as we are a long term group of pals who have cycled together from the outset and meet up in person too. I'd hate for you to feel an outsider when there are in-jokes that we might forget to explain. You would probably find more and better support through the cycle buddies boards or those relating to your circumstances/diagnosis. We hope you find the group you are looking for darling - and above all that elusive BFP we are all after!!

I feel like I've missed a few acknowledgements recently girls so don't think I'm ignoring anyone.
*10FT * loving the sound of the hols
*Ruthie * massive  and just a gentle  as I don't want to push you into a big smiley face when you aren't really up to it xx
*Suzy * - we miss you, its well quiet! Hope you're having a happy hols.

AFM, had a new Galaxy phone delivered today. Can't work the [email protected]{r!! Book club tonight which will be more Olympic club.

Heaps of love to you all - talking of **Heaps**......................
Loopy xx x xx


----------



## loopskig

Oooh ooooh oooh crossover post heapy!

CONgratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Thanks so much for getting on to tell us! Now we have a blue and a pink pumpkin for our patch  
So thrilled for you. Get resting now babe if you can 

I'm claiming the winnings for date, sex and closest weight!  

Loops xxx x xx


----------



## sturne

Congrats Heapy


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Whoop whoop congrats Heapster! Can't wait to see pics and hope there wasn't too much drama today x x x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Huge congrats Heapy, much love to you and your family xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Heapy !! amazing news congrats        . 

Grace xx


----------



## Mandamae

Oh ok, good luck all.

mandamae x


----------



## Lexi2011

Mandame feel free to stick around on this thread. We are a friendly bunch so you are very welcome. Xxxx ps if you're looking for cycle buddies we're a bit all over the place with where we're at. So you might get more relevant support on the other cycle threads. Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Heapy- CONGRATULATIONS! 

   

Well done Hun! Soo happy for you  

A Perfect little boy who will have two lovely sisters to spoil him  
Xxx 

Proper post tomorrow girls, off to bed zzzz 
Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

Many congratulations Heapy. Welcome to the world little Evan. Yup he sure is gorgeous hun.    

     

So happy we have two beautiful pumpkins in our patch. How exciting. I want to know everything about them both......    

Heading home in 40mins...... Looking forward to seeing DH. He may be in trouble as he hasn't done any watering mind you (& it's been over 32oC!!!!)  

Love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. LMAO @ Loops...... funny....... xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

not sure what i did Suze but you know my daily aim is to make you giggle xx x xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Congratulations Heapy


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Firstly a huge congratulations to Heapy, I saw the photos on ******** and Evan is so cute!    

I am finally getting round to Loops request and doing an afm post!  I will start off with the birth and go on to how we are doing now, so feel free to skip over it if it’s a bit much for you.

I went into labour at 3.30am on the Wednesday morning, I had bad period pain and some orangy red blood which I assumed was the show.  I started doing my relaxation techniques, using the birthing ball and having a bath, but at 5.30am I noticed that the bleeding had increased and there were little black clots in it.  At that point I phoned the hospital as it didn’t feel right and we were told to go straight in.

At the hospital we were monitored, the baby had not moved much and they were concerned that  she was unresponsive so they gave me an iv of fluids.  In addition the doctor thought the bleeding was coming from the placenta so I was told that I would need to stay in for 24 hours.  I was then sent upstairs to the antenatal ward (it was about 12pm by this point).  All the time I was having contractions every 2-3 minutes apart, but my cervix was still completely closed.

Upstairs on the ward I used tens, the birthing ball and also had a couple of baths, but it was quite hard to relax when I was conscious of disturbing other people around me.  At about 5pm I finally burst into tears as I knocked the canula in my arm and the midwife decided to examine me.  I was still only 1cm dilated but the cervix had thinned, however she was also concerned about the baby’s movements (she was still very quiet) so I was monitored some more.  During this time, my waters broke.  When the midwife looked she saw that the baby had passed its first poo in my womb, which can be a sign of distress, so I was sent down to the delivery suite.

I was seen by doctors again and given a drip to speed up my contractions.  The baby was continuously monitored at this point, which restricted movement a little, but the midwifes were great and I still used the birthing ball to sit on and to kneel against.  I also insisted on having the lights off and had enya playing and all my little battery tea lights on so it was as relaxed an atmosphere as it could be in the circumstances!  I also started the gas and air at this point which was great as the contractions were really starting to get painful.  There were some concerns about the baby as her heartrate kept dropping and the doctors started talking about a caesarean.

At midnight I was examined again but was only 4 centimetres.  At this point I was exhausted and asked for an epidural.  The epidural helped me to relax, but there were still concerns about Bethany so she had an internal monitor (a wire was attached to her head to monitor her heartrate) and several blood tests to monitor her oxygen levels.  My contractions were very weak but when the drip was turned up to strengthen them she was getting distressed.  Eventually by 7am I was fully dilated and ready to push.  The doctor agreed that he would give me an hour and assess it after then.  After an hour I was making progress however there was a new concern as every time I pushed the baby’s heartrate was dropping again.  Therefore it was decided that she needed to be out immediately and therefore she came out by forceps.  This process was very quick but painful, and she came out with the forceps after 3 contractions and was born at 8.24am.  Gareth was able to announce the sex.

Bethany was then taken to be checked by a paediatrician in the corner of the room, with Gareth, while I delivered the placenta.  At this point things started to go wrong again, as I haemorrhaged and lost 1.5l of blood, so the emergency buzzer was pressed and all I remember is crowds of people around the bed and the oxygen mask being put on.  Luckily they managed to sort me out without the need for a blood transfusion, and after about 45 minutes I was able to hold Bethany for the first time.

We went home the following day, and have been muddling through ever since.  Bethany is breastfeeding well and I am feeding on demand which can vary from every hour to every 5 hours, so we are very sleep deprived!  However we are loving every minute and having a lot of firsts, for example we went for our first trip to the park yesterday which was a real achievement.  We are also starting to slow down the visitors a bit during the week and enjoy some time as a family, and Gareth still has two and a half weeks of leave left so we can really enjoy spending some time together.

I will keep you updated!

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh whirl well done you! I feel exhausted reading that never mind poor you! What a worrying time it must have been, but well done you, alls well that ends well. I'm so happy for you and glad to hear you've managed to get out in the sunshine for a little stroll. Sending you lots of   and an extra   for Bethany  x


----------



## suzymc

hi all
sorry i can't read for tears right now. My little cockatoo died about 30mins after i arrived home last night. I'm absolutely distraught and i can't stop crying. He wasn't the easiest of pets and i joked at time about not wanting him anymore but i never meant it. We are going to miss him so much. We just sat holding him last night crying. Awful. To watch a pet die is so hard. The house feels horrid without him


----------



## charlotte80

Suzy - sorry to hear your news   pets are always a huge part of our lives


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sorry to hear your news Suzy     x


----------



## sturne

Ahh Suzy - sorry to hear that. I know how it feels to have a pet die. I had one of my cats put down last year as he was so sick. I still miss him a lot and think about him.  
Much love xx


----------



## Grace72

Oh Suzy - sorry hon thats horrible to come home to


----------



## suzymc

hi all
i am on here as i really need the distraction!!!!! my eyes have dried up for now but my heart hasn't. i can't stop thinking about him. he was such a personality. he made us laugh so much and he was always a constant presence. thank you so so much Charlotte, Sturne, 10fingers and Grace for your kind words. We're buying something to plant over his grave tomorrow. I just can't believe it's happened. He should have been with us for many years to come. I can't believe he's gone  it seems so unreal. DH took his cage down before i got up which i didn't ask him to do but it has helped a little. I got back up at 1am and just stood stroking his cage. horrid. i was just thinking the other day how we needed to film some of his antics for you've been framed and i wish we'd had the chance because it would have been lovely to have some 'footage' of him. seriously sick of having cr*p thrown at me.

*whirl* - oh hun! your post gave me goosebumps. How scary for you. It never ceases to amaze me how different births can be. So so proud of you, especially so after reading what you and Bethany went through. You are amazing!!!!! Especially having a forcep birth. Oh gosh.... and losing all that blood too. what a time you had. Brilliant news she is breast feeding well. That is always such a big worry that they won't latch on. Enjoy the rest of your time with G at home and i can't wait to hear updates about mother and baby. 

*heapy* - looking forward to hearing all your news. i bet your girls are taking over with most of the cuddles. we had a lovely big jug of Sangria one night and i thought of you.....  It was a perfect holiday, thanks. We did make it to Morraira. I got some shoes that i'm totally in love with..... sooooooo comfy. we also trolled around for a bikini 4 me but the only ones i could find that i liked were about 80euros... i didn't buy, it would seem i have expensive taste!

*ginger fairy* - hey you..... any sign yet? all the best for when the time comes. looking forward to hearing your news.

*anna* - MORRISONS?!!! I'd prefer one from John Lewis or M&S.......  xxxxxxx p.s. must go check out your hol pics. i think i spotted you'd been tagged in a few. looks like it was certainly one to remember

*grace* - i wonder how women who come from overseas cope with all the monitoring? i guess they have to be monitored in their own country and pass the results on to ARGC? Great news on the £1500 saving. After my extensive googling 5 weeks is not too early for symptoms. so excited for you  did you get to see the torch?

*sturne* - lol, you trying to say that i post too much ? hehe!   i had a gr8 holiday thx. it was just fab & certainly what i needed. especially when i'm back on the booze for a bit..... i would imagine i'll be thinking about Little Fred for many years to come. pets are such a big part of our lives, especially ones that are in the house all the time

*loops * - i was just laughing at you winning the sweepstake hun. have you figured out your phone now? technology!!!!! i missed you all. i don't think i could ever go away for longer than a few days. lol.

*10fingers* - thx hun. i did enjoy the sun. i got a nice tan. just need to keep it topped up now. wooooo Turkey's gonna be scorchio. it sounds like you have lots of fun things planned. anyway as mentioned earlier i am so happy you are feeling energised again. your post really made me smile. Also excited you think you can make the meet now. i hope you can cuz i was gonna miss you and we have babies to cuddle  I hope you feel like this forever too. have you ever windsurfed before? i've tried it a few times but my arms aren't quite strong enough. gr8 you're seeing George soon.

*alig* - glad you can make the meet. good news you get will hopefully going again soon too.

*madanmae* - i'd hate for you to feel like an outsider too. we've all been chatting for about a year now so we may not be the best group for you to join. i feel quite proud you asked to join. good luck with future tx and if you still feel you'd like to stick around i am sure you will be made to feel welcome.

*more afm* - Spain was just what i needed. Sunbathing, swimming, eating, drinking and lots of chatting. It was perfect. They have a really beautiful villa there. i secretly hope it will never sell. (so does my Dad). DH had done a welcome home banner for me which was lovely and we sat and cuddled for about 15mins. Then it all went wrong  I'm not going to let last night take over my relaxed and happy state but for now i need to grieve. He's already really missed.

i hope you're all well
lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Oh Suzy, I am sorry to hear about your news. Our pets are so important to us, big   xxxx

Hope our new mummys are doing well and enjoying getting to know their lo's 

Who's next for tx ladies? X


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - thanks hun, they are such a big part of our lives.... xxxx certainly not me next for tx  it'll be Jade next with her FET. Then we have Charlotte with her FET, Sturne is off to Greece for her next cycle and then YOU at ARGC  and hopefully AliG, Anna and Baby. It's gonna be a busy August/September. x


----------



## suzymc

p.s. i forgot to say la Rochelle have sent me all my embryo growth results from the last tx. They are a bit mumbo jumbo to me but will hopefully help whoever we (hopefully) get to see in Nantes. I am shocked they actually replied..and promptly too. seems they're good at some things


----------



## Lexi2011

Ahhh just found loops lovely summary on page 2! I wont be cycling for months yet as on humira for my immunes. I am patiently playing the waiting game! x


----------



## suzymc

how long you got to be on Humira for hun? i didn't realise it took awhile to kick in....


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello girlies

*Whirl *- WOW! what an amazing post to read, i could really picture you with your candles and Enya playing in the back ground  Sounds like you did an amazing job! well done you  
Cant believe they sent you home the next day after everything you went through. 
Im sure Baby Bethany is well worth it all though, glad you enjoyed your first trip to the park 
Enjoy your time with G and your little family  xxx

*Suzy-* Aww i really feel for you hun and I'm sorry you are having to go through this right now  Pets become such a huge part of our lives and yes they do annoy us form time to time but please don't beat yourself up about things you have said  we all do it xx
Holiday sounds Great and just what you needed, sounds like you need another one now though and i might be joining you at this rate, see below 
Hope you feel better soon...be good to yourself  xxx

*AFM*- As you know i was being monitored in prep for my Natural FET, which appeared to be going well until Friday when they told me i'd had a dip in my hormones and they couldn't understand why this might have happened also the lining was only 4.5mm on day 14 which is very low. On my last cycle on day 15 it was 7mm so that tells me quite a lot. 
They asked me if i wanted to hang around and wait to speak to the doctor or come back on Monday to see if things have improved. I chose option 2. 
They never offer to see the doctor unless something is wrong!
After i left i was slightly upset as i just seems as though it really is One thing after another!
when i started on this road the docs said "your the perfect candidate for IVF" it doesn't feel that way. 
My mum thinks its probably because of my operation which was only 4-5 weeks ago. Hopefully my cycle is just a little mixed up due to this. My cycle is usually always like clockwork. 
Oh well tomorrow will tell us a bit more, i am prepared for the worst as sick of being positive about this. 
I know it will happen, i just don't know when...
Love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Jadey, I agree with your mum it sounds like your op has maybe knocked your cycle out of sync. Have you had an af since op? Stay positive hon it's another hurdle to jump for you. You'll get there xxx

Suzy, it's all a bit up in the air.....the first course of humira quite often increases the cytokines levels so another course is required. Humira is 2 shots over 2 weeks then a 3 week wait, another test then a weeks wait for results so I guess each course is 6 weeks or so. So no idea really I just know I can't plan a cycle yet as the disappointment of not being able to start isn't worth it so I am trying to just see what happens. 

Sometimes I wonder if this is life teaching me a lesson for being so flipping impatient! X


----------



## Heapy0175

Will be back on later but just wanted to say,

Suzy - so devastated for you about the loss of the feather baby.  Poor little fella but at least you were there with him so he gets to see, hear and sense you. Sounds like he hung on especially.  They leave such a big ap when they go don't they.  You will be crying lots for him as he has been probably a big factor in cheering you up with tx.  Our pets give as much to us as we give back.  Don't forget though to be happy that you rescued him and gave him an amazing life with lots of love - what more could any of us ask for.  Big hugs to you babe


----------



## Whirl

Hi Girls

Suzy, really sorry to hear about your loss, its horrible when a pet dies.  Thinking of you    Really glad you had a nice time in Spain and hope you manage to stay relaxed.

Jadey hope things are ok.  Try to remember that even if you have a cycle like clockwork, its normal to have a few cycles a year where you don't ovulate for whatever reason, maybe this is one of those cycles or just your body getting back on track after your op like you said?  Let us know how you get on at the doctor today.

Lexi how frustrating for you not knowing when you can start, hope you get some answers soon  

Hi to everyone else

AFM Bethany has just been weighed and she is putting on weight so the feeding is going ok, although she is still a few pounds off her birthweight.  We are just going to spend this week chilling out I think.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

hiya
can't remember all the things i want to say.

Suze - so sorry to hear about Fred darling  

Whirly - Thanks so much for giving us your story. Sorry you had some drama to contend with. It soon pales as you have your little poppet to focus on but must've been a worry for you & Gareth. Well done for getting through it!! Most pain you'll ever be in, quickest forgotten! Bet you've had heaps of well-wishers so glad you'll have some quieter time now. So proud of you for having cracked the BF. Its not easy to get to grips with and took me a good couple of weeks but so worth it. Always felt a bit sorry for Kig not being as involved but we agreed from the start that bathtime would be HIS domain so he had his own little role to fulfill. Made him feel a bit more useful and gave me a chance to put the washing on/make some dinner etc.

Jadey - sorry for the glitch. hope that's all it is. Good luck today babe.

Heaps - how is baby Evan settling in to his new home? How are you recovering?

off to cornwall weds til 13th Aug not sure what time/internet i'll have but goes without saying i'll be thinking of you. there's always a hope i'll have some brill news for you on our return as I'm just about on 2ww now but am not particularly hopeful.

Yes 10FT Summer Kig has been on usual form!

lexi - i know you found it but here's a little update for us all. Are you fed up at having to wait or making the most of prep time? big  for you darling

Love to all - esp Gingerfairy, good luck mate,
And SimoneChantelle if you are lurking xx

Charlotte, Sturn, Ali, Ruth Mungo


Loops xx x xxx



loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer *Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor All done, for a while at least!  Bethany Mae born 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Pet Collector *Heapy (Swindon) Dodgy tubes All done, for a while at least!  Evan Neville born 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> 
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  due July 2012
> Simonechantelle () x2 ICSI  due July 2012
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF  due Jan 2013
> McD Challenger Grace () Bit of both  due April 2013 12w scan
> Buttley (Notts)  due April 2013 Scan 6/8/12
> 
> Power Plater *Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes FET 2012 July 2012  Baseline scan 28/7
> Princess of Thieves ?Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo FET Aug 2012
> Chicken Chaser Sturne (Berks) Male Factor? ICSI#4 Sept 2012 Serum
> Cat Lady *AliG (Newbury) Who knows! IVF #3 Autumn 2012
> Madame Motivator *SuzyMc (France) Fibroids IVF#4 Nantes No Transfer July
> Maggie's Mum -Lexi (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#3 ARGC Immunes 20/6
> Jackie Stallone-a-like -Baby (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens
> Toe Tickler ?Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3 / Adoption? BFN 5/7
> Holistic Hippy -10F&T (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF #2 Jan 2013 Biopsy Res 28/6
> Serial Dropout *Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Sneaky Clomid July UTD 13/8
> Gutter Girl *Mungo (Kettering) PCOS IVF#5 / Adoption?
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper A break / IVF#3? / Adoption?
> 
> _*/-/? (yes, no, maybe) for those coming along to next meet up
> 
> Leamington or Bicester 9/9/12 (Jadey, Suzy, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy, Ali....)
> MK 29/04/12 (Jade, Michelle, Loops, Ruth, Jane, Suzy, Whirl)
> Northampton 15/01/12 (Whirl, Suzy, Jane, Mungo, Loops)
> _


----------



## mungoadams

heapy! welcome Evan Neville         hope you & Evan are well. I was just coming onto wish you luck for tomorrow!! 

suzy so so sorry about your feathered friend hun.   but gl;ad to hear the spain break was good & you had a good cuddle with M when you got back.

jadey jade   for you today

whirl, fab to hear bethany is putting on weight hun. how are you both sleeping? 

afm i got back from hols in devon late sat eve  - well part working part with nieces, nephews & MiL. was nice but i seemed to end up doing 2 dog walks/day, 2 hours swimming, all the shopping & cooking, and then extra activities with the kids, so i am a bit tired lol. still good to be away and it was at another in-laws cottage, so accomm was free! managed to have a drunken argument with dh that MiL overheard tho which is v embarrassing. she did not look impressed    just deciding to sod it and book a proper holiday for our 2 week break.. cant afford it, but its been a horrid few years and havent had any time off non-IVF related, so i think we need it. we're umming & ahhing about doing cycle #5. george's carrot that he understands what went wrong is making it v hard to turn our back on it, even tho we have spent so much time thinking about adoption. urgh! what i really need is a 2 week yoga break but dh would rather boil his head haha.


----------



## Annawb37

Afternoon lovely ladies. It's about time I got myself in gear and caught up with you all again so promise to try and check in a few times a week. 

So here go a few personals but please don't be offended to the many I've missed as I have so much to catch up on!!

Mungo - I am with you on the sod it and book a holiday, it will do you the world of good! xxx 

Loops - hey lady, have a fab time on holiday I'm jealous. Xxx ( I know I've just come back from mine but you can never have too many)

Suzy - oh my goodness I'm so sorry about your loss, it's devastating when you loose a pet, I am the mad pet fancier so I totally appreciate how you feel. Sending you a s*** load of love xxxxxx

Whirl - sorry for my belated congratulations, sounds like a scary experience but pleased your both thriving now  xxxxx

Heapy - congratulations xxx

10fingers - smurfmeister has been desmurfed and am no longer blue!! Holiday sounds fab, bet you can't wait xxxx

As ever life is a little bit ****ty! Totally skint - no change there. Why can't I win the lottery (prob cos I don't buy tickets)! I could sell my body but looking at it to be honest I would have to pay them, have successfully added 10lbs to my already considerable bulk in only a few months. 

Holiday on Norfolk broads and then centre parcs was good. Those *********** among you will have seen the smurf pics. Luckily what you won't have seen is the obscene flashing, realised far too late that had shortened the skirt far too much. The 'toilet access hole' I had made in skinz suit to avoid total de-robing  at every toilet shop was much bigger than planned and completely on show. Nice treat for all the parents of the kids that came and asked for pictures! 

Work is horrible, get our new structures out this week so will finally find out if there is any chance of a job here come December. Last week was another belter, had an interview for a very good job, actually thought it was far beyond my capabilities so went in not too confident. Plus was getting interviewed by a team of directors. Nerves got the better of me and so did the diahorea  and I ended up making a complete tool of myself. Needless to say got a big fat no but with the added comments of I should have been better, more than capable of getting it and should have been in the running but instead planted myself firmly in the 'absolutely not camp'. Now everyone at work thinks I'm a cry baby as I sobbed all day at work. I think ivf has permanently affected my hormones!!! 

Off to Liverpool this weekend for a girls 30th birthday celebration. So more drink! Will get myself sorted when I come back to being back on the ivf again. 

Onwards and upwards!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Girls, Perhaps a bit overly emotional due to those [email protected][email protected] magic beans. I don't remember any particularly strong symptoms previously. Anyway I am feeing a bit teary and thankful for my lovely lovely bunch of FF mates. You are all so kind and supportive of me and one another and I just love it. There are so many awful things in the world but you ladies somehow make it better. Just thought I'd let you know! And I haven't even been drinking xx

Who can tell me about clomid and what happens in a usual monthly cycle. I'm sure I should (probably do in the depths) know this already.
I've had truly horrid eye pressure type headaches D11-15 then proper bloated tummy/ovaries? D14-16. I'm taking this as a positive sign of ovulation because of course I don't usually get this. Then FURY   D19 onwards which unfortunately I'm taking to be PMT but perhaps the slimmest chance of hormonal imbalance for a more cheery reason...
i've made a note of all this on calendar so I remember what to expect for the next 4 months or hopefully shorter

We're having lamb with cous cous & veg tonight, then some [email protected] from freezer then hols so who knows what....
I don't know where we got to with colours - red for meets, blue for dinner? nevermind. i'm sure you'd work it out.

Mungo - good luck with the head-boiling exercise

Anna - i bet there is still a smudge of blue in your ear that you missed 

xx x x


----------



## loopskig

Suzy - you asked me and I thought the others might be intersted too. We are going to a dog friendly sea view cottage in Porthleven, Cornwall. Activities will include Kig running along the coast to Land's End where Joe and I will catch him up at lunchtime. Minnack Theatre and maybe day at Eden Project. Other than that mostly dog walking and digging up the beach (in the rain?) 
Via Kig Grandad in Axminster on Thurs and then via Charmouth and Taunton on the way home over next w/e.

 Farewell poor Fred xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi all

Firstly loops, your little post made me tear up! I'm glad we all help each other as often I feel when no one else 'gets' it, you lot do so it's great to know you feel that too. Enjoy your holibobs you deserve it x x

Suzy, glad you had a lovely time, sounds like just what you needed. Sory again for your horrid news on your return, I hope things get easier for you as the days pass   yes have windsurfer before on a similar holiday but it's quite hard and I'm not entirely sure I'll be strong enough or bothered enough to persevere! Think the sailing will be good as dp and I can do that together and no doubt spend most of the time ripping each others heads off trying to establish the alpha male position tee hee x

Lexi   for you x x 

Jadey   for you too, it seems like an out of sync body after your op Hun, how annoying. Just think of it as another month of waiting for your body to be in optimum position x 

Hi Heapy and whirl hope you are continuing to enjoy your bundles of loveliness x x x x

Mungo lovely to hear from you, sending you lots of   sounds like the busy ness has no let up for you right now. I say get yourself on holiday (but then I would, we are still paying the last one off and have booked another   ). I'd love to do a yoga retreat but dp would have the same reaction as yours. You have a willing buddy if you wanted to do a weekend somewhere. Our hol venue has a yoga pavilion overlooking the sea apparently so I'm mucho looking forward to that and will try to do it every day if I can. I thought youd be pleased to know I'm now the proud owner of two raised veggie beds as they were half price. Now just need to get sulky dp to do some digging to get me going which is about as likely as me winning the lottery (like Anna I don't even play) x

Oh Anna your outfit mishaps had me in stitches! The shame! Oh well, one to remember! So sorry to hear about the job situation, that sounds horrid. Please try not to dwell on it, try to have some kind of positive focus, whatever form that takes. They don't deserve you if that's their attitude anyway x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the Olympics x

Afm I'm feeling olympictastic! Very nearly got myself a gymnastic ticket for tomorrow yesterday then in the 30 mins of deciding they'd all gone! Grr. Oh well. I'm gearing myself up for going back to work next week. Spoke to boss today and I'm aiming to do 5 days, I think I've given myself plenty of time off and it's time to get back to real life. Boss says he's only expecting 2 days worth of work anything else a bonus. I'll do 3 or 4 days at home and treat it as a catch up week, he's off anyway.

Am making daily lists at home now to get me a bit more active! The house is getting organised as a result and yesterday I cleared out the baby room and now only have one box to sort and 4 boxes of stuff to eBay! By the end of the week every draw and junk space will be cleared And sorted. Very therapeutic. My list also includes online bikini and kaftan shopping   

X

Ps found a giant dairy milk in a Christmas gift bag during the baby room clear out, still in date. GET IN.


----------



## suzymc

helllllloooooooooooooooooooooo

i've been on the Sangria..... had to have a toast to Little Fred.

*jade* - aw no hun. So sorry to hear your news. How did today go? I've thought about you LOADS since reading your post this morning. I am sure it won't be a bad thing if you have to have a FET assisted by drugs. I presume that is what they'd have suggested? I don't blame you for being upset. But they can improve things in your womb for you. My usual clockwork cycles have changed too & made my hormones a lot lower after all the IVF drugs. thx hun 4 your kind words. it's v strange without him. he was a constant presence. I do need another holiday. Shall we go away together?  hehe!

*lexi* - these things are certainly here to test us. you impatient!! hehe! never. here's to hoping it's before 2013. i'm sure it will be xxxxxx

*heapy* - hey mummy  thx so much hun. aw feather baby. i like that phrase. Poor little fella indeed. That's exactly what i keep thinking. I can't get it 'all' out my head.  Oh he certainly kept a smile on my face. he was so so funny. i am still teary. my Dad said the same thing about how we gave him a good life. that is so true, i just wish it hadn't been cut short. how's it going with gorgeous lil Evan? i can't wait to hear all your news.

*whirl* - thx my lovely. just when i was starting to think things were looking up and not getting worse  Enjoy your chilling out week. Good news about the weight. That's also always another worry, but you're doing grand.

*loops* - aw thanks. I'm keeping the label on the plant and writing a bit about him in permanent ink. i like how Mr Kig did the bathing when you were BF. that's a good thing to do! i hope we get the chance  and of course you again. aw love your message. I feel exactly the same about you all. luffs   You keep me safe and sane. I am taking your signs as a positive symptom/sign too. i can't remember colours either. maybe blue for meals red for meet ups and orange for good news? enjoy your tea, sounds yum. we had lunch out as what M likes to call 'Spuds you like' I feel a bit potatoe'd out! diet was supposed to be starting today too, it hasn't!!! Ooooo Cornwall. lovely. I love Cornwall. Sounds perfect to me  come on b4 u go away so i can wish you all a happy hols.

*mungo* - hey you.  thx hun. poor little fred  ivf #5!!! I had a feeling you were going to mention a potential 5th. Carrots are always a very tempting thing!! perhaps an app at George will help with your decision? Wow! sounds like you need a holiday after all that. want to come with me and Jade, hehe!   oh booo to MIL over hearing your argument..... booo.....so where you thinking of going on your Joly's? i say sod it and go too! laughed at your DH comment in regard to 2 weeks of Yoga

*anna* - hello my blue friend with dodgy hole in toilet access area..... haha! i do miss your funny stories. although perhaps not as funny for you as it for me reading them. thx 4 my love xxxxxxx it so wasn't his time  oh blimey! job interview sounded a total mare. what a to do. bless you.  dito on your IVF has totally effected your hormones comment!!!! big huge dito!!!! enjoy your weekend, sounds fun. i'm on the booze again. i can't cope with being a miserable witch forever!!

*10fingers* - thx my lovely. i thought things couldn't have got any worse really!!! i've just been badgering M for a 2 week holiday. I got nowhere with that one. Ooooo sailing. Mind you don't hit DP with the boom. I am enjoying the Olympics more than i thought i would but sadly not seen much today. M has some strange film on that he insists isn't a western! looks pants to me! i hope all goes well breaking yourself back into work. your boss sounds lovely. any luck with bikini shopping? i never found one in Spain  my 2 faves are all worn out now and i now only have quite a nice one from Tenerife left) but no new one could be found (short of spending 80euros which i can't justify on such a small item of apparel). I did buy a couple more £7-10 HOF dresses but my first lot still haven't arrived. getting worried now  i'm doing a 'clear' out soon myself too. i want to take loads to the local charity bin. haha! enjoy your dairy milk, nice surprise

*AFM* - After realising i'm not as thin as i'd convinced myself to be i need to loose weight on my tummy and arms. without having to 'buy' any equipment do any of you lovely ladies have any tips for losing excess fat in these areas please? i'm trying to cut out 'bad' things but i have no will power. 
We buried little Fred with a very pretty plant today. We did the same when my bunnies died and it's nice to remember a pet like this. well it is for us. my head still hurts from all the crying. when we came home today the house just wasn't the same without him. normally he gets really excited when we come home and chats away. it was so strange and very sad  i don't know why he had to be taken from us so soon. He was 26 years old but should have lived until at least 40. 
Things have to get better soon right?!?

Much Love to All
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

congrats to heapy a lovely little boy.......havent got much time so love to you and your little bundle of perfectness.xxxx

to all you other lovely ladies im sending my love and best wishes.xxxxx

as for me.... my little man was born Joseph Peter at 2.57 friday the 27th weighing in at 7.15 not long got home so i shall read up and catch up tomorrow whilst im waiting in for the midwife.

love to you all.xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Whoop congrats ginger!!!! X


----------



## loopskig

Well done you Gingerfairy. I hope not too eventful delivery, just a bit on the ouch side! Although if they kept you in for a few days I'm a bit concerned that you had a rougher time of it! I'm sure you'd happily do it all again tomorrow for him though. All the best boys are Joseph  
Don't be in any rush to give us the full story immediately. Bet you are shattered and have plenty of friends and family who are chomping at the bit to get their paws on your gorgeous new chap - But don't be too long though, we are thrilled for you and so keen to hear your news! 

Much love,
Loops xx xx


----------



## charlotte80

Congratulations ginger fairy on the arrival of Joseph   

Hello everyone  

Afm- took my prostap injection Saturday so gearing up for FET. I don't really know what to think about it all, one minute I am So scared of the whole thing and the what ifs and then another time I get quite excited that this could be the one  . I'm trying to keep everything as normal as possible so only taking pregnacare, can't be bothered this time with all the healthy eating. So now the waiting for AF begins...


----------



## sturne

Ginger - woohoo congratulations. I remember When you announced your BFP 9 months ago. I just knew it was gonna be a positive for you, i dont know why i had such a strong feeling and now you have your little boy...so happy for you xx

Sending a      to lots of you that need it, especially Suzy, loops and anna. 
I love the fact that we are all here for each other and can be ourselves. We are all at different stages...I hope we all get our dreams come true.xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Evening all, 

YEY Ginger Fairy my lovely, huge congrats on the safe arrival of Joseph. Well done Mummy! So pleased for you xxxxxx    (I got the sex right this time Loops  

Loops - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit all over the place with the Clomid. I dont really know how it works so cant help with your query, is there a clomid thred you can have a nosey at? Hols sound fab, personally right now I wish my dh would   off on a very long run to lands end!! 

Charlotte - good luck honey, we all understand the anticipation you are feeling.   this is your time xxx

Suzy, glad you had a little toast to Fred   and yes thing will get better hon. Its just so sad when we lose our lovely fur babies, not sure if you remember my little cat got run over last year when we were doing our first cycle. I could still cry when I think about her now. I am so with you re the fat belly! My god, I was sitting on the sofa last night in PJ's and my belly is HUGE! I have found a running regime that I am going to print off and put it on the fridge so I stick to it. 

10ft, wow good on you going back to work. Fab that you have such support from your boss etc, ease in gently hon xx
ps loving the sneaky chocolate find  

Anna, oh hon sorry to hear about work. I think we underestimate the impact this whole thing has on all parts of our lives. Its very easy to think because you are a few months down the line you're over it but I personally think it takes so much out of us and such a long time to recover. I have just been to Liverpool this weekend for a hen do!!! ha it was lots of fun, we went to a fab place called alma de cuba (restaurant bar) had these amazing brazillian dancers shaking their bootys! Is it a girly one? xxxxx

Mungo, hols in Devon sounds lovely. So where are you thinking of going? I know its an expense but if it does you both the world of good it'll be worth every penny.......it also might give you some time out to think whether you will go for another round of tx. Its a very personal decision hon and I know youve been through a lot but George is just one of those people I think i'd put my faith in for one last shot. Sorry not for me to say, i'm sure you'll reach the right decision for you both whatever xxxx

AFM.....been to Liverpool for a hen do this weekend and got a hectic week. Its my lil bro's 30th b'day and the lttle princess that he's turned into is having a 3 day celebration so family staying from tomorrow to Sunday - dh is delighted! Then we're off to the olympics next week so very excited about that. Happy as it helps to kill some time until immune re test at the argc in a few weeks. Had my 4th hynotherapy session tonight and can honestly say its the best thing I have done to help with the positivity and managing my emotions throughout all of this. I am really synical when it comes to those sort of things but this lady is amazing and has helped me loads. I will have 1 more session but will wait until I know when tx will be first. 

Apart from that I have fallen out with DH mainly because he makes no effort with my family (who all live miles away) and its noticable every time my parents come and stay. So spending loads of time on FF to pee him off even more, very childish but I dont care. 

Lots of love to all and big hello to anyone i've missed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Wow So much has happened on here! 

Thanks to every one who has thought of me and sent me wishes  it really does help 

It's Lovely to see we have two new wonderful Mummy's in our gang!

*Heapy-* Congratulations!   Well done! Evan is such a beautiful name  Love to both of you  xx

*Gingerfairy-* Yippee! Congratulations to you too   hope your both doing well  xx

*Mungo*- Devon sounds action packed, oops on the MIL overhearing argument  
The 2 week break sounds just what you need, i think we have to make time for us during this difficult journey, where are you going? i agree with Suzy come with us hehe. TX 5 sounds very tempting, especially when you are told that! I'm sure you will come to the right decision for you, maybe have a good think about it whilst laying on a beach  xx

*Suzy-* Thanks for your lovely post  So your on the sangria? good for you Hun, have one for me pls  
I have a high protein diet that really works if you want PM me, there is still lots of food to eat so no worries about being hungry. i lost half a stone on it before my hols. Typical days food is, smoked salmon and eggs for breakfast, chicken salad for lunch and chilli for dinner, lots of nuts and water, green tea etc... failing that press ups and sit ups to target those areas you mentioned. You looked fine to me Hun, but i know its all about how we feel and see ourselves. It sounds lovely what you did for Little Fred  i have thought about you too with all your dealing with  F**k it lets go away together  xxx

*Loops-* What a lovely message! sorry your feeling  I'm sure it is the ******* magic beans getting back into your system. i wish i could tell you more but Ive never had them, but I've heard they are like the devil drug! my friends symptoms sounded worse than mine with all my IVF injections  Cornwall sounds Lovely  xxx

*Lexi-* Thanks Hun, i do know what you mean about being taught a lesson in patients! just think though, you have made progress since this time last year! its easy for us to see progress in others and not so much in ourselves. like you said to me you will get there  Liverpool sounds Fun filled and LOL at your princess brother  Glad you've got some exciting things to take your mind off the waiting time. Hypno sounds really positive, glad its helping! oh and i don't think your being childish about DH's Mood around your family, sometimes men cant handle when the attention is not on them  xx

*Anna*- Your post made me LOL  
But Boooo on the interview  enjoy Liverpool this weekend, looking forward to hearing the crazy stories  xx

*Charlotte-* Eeeekkk... exciting times. i know what you mean about the mixed emotions, it sure is a rollercoster, at least we have eachother for support  Like you i am trying to keep everything as normal as possible but i am already thinking and planning time off work and not committing myself to anything  i said i was going to carry on as normal but finding that hard xx\

*Whirl-* great news on Bethany's weight gain  hope your doing OK too  Thanks for your kind words, it seems you where right  xx

*10f&t*- Booo on missing the tickets. sounds like you have a good plan with work and glad they are being so supportive  Oh i love to have a good old clear out! very therapeutic, tidy house tidy mind. Enjoy your shopping and dairymilk  xx

*AFM*- Panic Over! All went well today and the doctor is happy for me to continue YIPPPEEE! 
So, FET is Officially scheduled for Saturday 4th August  
Very happy with that, I was thinking about it all today and it seems, as my period was 3 days early, i then had a little dip in hormones for 3 days which actually brings me back on track. Faith in my cycle is restored 

Love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

be back later 4 proper personals
i just wanted to say

Many Many Congratulations Ginger Fairy.      
Aw what a great name. We have 2 Joseph pumpkins  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

charlotte - it's all go. good on you with just the Pregnacare. Sounds like a good plan to me   keep us updated

jade - woooooooooooooooooooooo. what great news  so excited


----------



## suzymc

Hi Ladies
In my trolling around FF i found Daisy Princess again and Twinter.
I am hoping to see them both on here. I have just sent Daisy the link to this thread as i am sure lots of you would love to hear from her again. She's been through so much since the pumpkin thread.
So Daisy Welcome hun...... looking forward to seeing you on here soon. xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

me AGAIN

*10fingers * - it's NEARLY our one year anniversary hun.    I just looked back (i figured it was soon) and my first post to you was on the 4th August and my first post on the PP thread was the 3rd August. 
& *Ruth* our 1 year anniversary is the 7th August    

ok back later properly, i must get some work done
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello All,

Just to say I have been reading from time to time. Haven't felt right to post.

Congratulations to all those who have had their bundles of joy or have had a positive.

Love to all of you who I haven't mentioned above.

Suzy -  Sorry to hear your sad news

10Fingers - Been keeping an eye on your posts, glad things are looking well for you, keep thinking of you and sending you positivity. 

I don't know what else to say. The last four weeks have been tough. How do you grieve for something you have never had? How are you suppose to carry on as 'normal'? Yes you can for a while but then something happens or is said and your back to tears and heart break with the fact you don't know if your ever going to have a baby. I have to believe it will happen but every now and then its very hard. 

Anyway I didn't want to post because of the above but felt I owed it to you. Put off posting because after my news the news has all been positive and I didn't want to bring a negative but I am sure it wont. 

Thank you to all of you for your support.

Love as always

Ruth x


----------



## Annawb37

Hey Ruthie

Don't feel bad about not posting or posting negative thoughts, we're here through the ups and all too often the downs. I an sure me and many other pumpkins can sympathise with how your feeling , although I can totally imagine that when it is finally the end of the journey it will hit us all like a train. After two unsuccessful goes and the third looming I am trying to start try to come to terms with the thought I'll never have a baby and it's hard, like you say you have to grieve for something you've never had. But you have to have hope, unless they've told you you never can there is always a chance it will happen so hold onto it. We have set ourselves a very definate limit on ivf goes and we will not go over that. If the last attempt fails our ivf journey will be over and I am expecting that to be the case, I've always had a feeling that it's not going work for us. I've been a hit and miss contraceptive user for 20 years and always thought its a miracle I haven't 'accidentally' got pregnant but clearly not.  

Take care, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Charl woooo exciting times with your FET coming up soon, I like your laid back attitude, relaxation and calm is a good thing x

Hey sturne hope you're well x

Lexi hope you enjoy the princess' party   hen do sounds good fun! It must be something in the air with DPs, I fell out wi mine on Friday but fine now. Ita not just me then who has one who doesn't understand how hard it is sometimes when friends and family are not just round the corner. Bloody men. Hope the next few days go well and you then have the Olympics to look forward to whoop! X

Jadey great great news on your FET!!,! Whooop! It'll be here in no time and I'm sure you'll be added to our HOF with a big bfp! X

Suzy you are funny! I only just about remember the date (roughly) dp and I got together and I'm not entirely sure if it's 3 or 4 years without really thinking! Hope you're feeling ok today x

Ruthie     please never feel like you can't come on here and express how you're feeling. You won't be bringing others down. The whole point of this special place and the reason it is so special for I think all of us is because its a place to come when times are good or bad, and share how you're feeling and to know that 100% there are friends here who just get it. We all know what you're going through. Remember how I was at the start of the year, I never thought  I'd shake that feeling and it is a cliche but it is a time thing. That feeling and anxiety never really goes away, but each day things start to get easier and I think we must try to focus on what we do have. The special people in our lives, our general health, the little daily miracles in life. Whether or not we have that pot of gold at the end of our journeys, we must try to take strength from what we do have and what is positive in our lives but boy I know it's easier said than done. I'm trying every day to think in this way. In itself it won't ensure I get my pot of gold, but it will hopefully help keep me sane along the way. Sending you lots of   Hun and a massive   x

Anna sending you   I know it's so hard to stay positive, but we must try and keep each other going and as you said to Ruth, believe it can happen. I'm sending you lots of   too x x x x

Afm just back from acupuncture and feeling a bit sleepy. Guess what, she is writing a book on fertility and acup for acupuncturists and I'm going to be a case study lol. Does that count as my 5 mins of fame? I'm actually really pleased as it hopefully means other acupuncturists will be persistent with nagging their patients to get second opinions. I had a little mooch around Cambridge this morning, it's so lovely even in the rain. But in my rush to get back to my car to head to my appointment I forgot which level I'd parked on and ended up running around the car park like a loon. Not only was I on the wrong level (by 2) I was on the wrong side of the car park! I seriously need to get back to work lol. X


----------



## loopskig

Poor poor Ruthie. We never want you to be sad but we DO want you to share your good and bad thoughts with us mate. For me that's sort of the point although of course we don't want to be the ones to bring the mood down. Everyone understands darling. Next time we are together I will tell you a bit about the state I got myself in over the summer/winter of 2007. I am not very proud of myself and it won't make things any better for you but my point is really that we really do 'get' that sick sick empty horrid feeling. Its OK and right for you to feel that way and the hippies among us would probably say an essential part of the grieving and healing process. They'd be right. Please don't feel the need to put on a brave face - or worse stay away when you do need us to help you. Likewise no pressure to post when you are just too fed up.

Wish so badly that I could magic us all fixed


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies 

*lexi* - i do remember you losing your cat last year hun. they mean so much to us don't they!  oh that's why i wear a dressing gown with my PJ's.... it gets too frightening otherwise. I was sure i'd lost 2 pounds today, i stood on the scales this morning and i've put back on 2 pounds. UGH! I'd love to have the get up and go/desire to run. but sadly i don't! hope you're enjoying your time with the family. Sorry DH had to be a pain in the **** about them coming. mine has learnt to bite his tongue...... you be as childish as you want!!! enjoy the Olympics and glad you're finding the hypnotherapy so good

*jade* - yup! on the Sangria and anything else that comes my way. I'm trying not to have too much in a week and it only takes 1-2 to get me sozzled. hehe! i don't think a high protein diet works for me as that's one of the main reasons i'm getting so blobby. protein has been about all we've been eating and i don't feel like it's done me any favours  but thx 4 the offer hun. i'm going to start with press ups and sit ups though.  I think it's wearing summer clothes that makes me notice my blob more etc etc. I just want to feel a bit better about myself... and i think that starts with weight loss. so where do you fancy for our holiday?  somewhere hot with some lovely beaches
all the best in the world for Sat hun  eek!!! gr8 gr8 news. you had us all worried there!

*ruth* - please don't feel like we don't want to share the lows. we are all here for you and we'd rather hear from you than not. we're all here to support you and get you through this  I can understand how hard it can be to move on. Especially if you feel you're losing hope. Your emotions and thoughts must be all over the place. Just because you've feeling low it doesn't mean you can't share that and it certainly doesn't mean anything bad will happen

*10fingers* - hehe! i am usually pretty bad at dates, especially birthdays. ******** is a godsend for that! but i just thought the other day i bet it's been a year since we've been chatting and then when i checked i wasn't surprised to see i was right  i do remember when DH & I got together though as it's easy 5th June 2000 & married 5th July 2008..... easy dates for me  feeling a bit better thanks. i was gardening this morning and stopped for a little chat to Little Fred...... told him he is very much missed. poor little mite. Ooooo exciting you're going to be a case study. Yeah! that counts. any luck with tickets yet? you're funny too!! fancy losing your car. lol, you nutter xx

*afm*- woooooooooooooo our first Gold... and what a Gold. Did you see? it's just finished. fantastic bit of rowing
DH & I aren't getting on AGAIN! apparently everything i say is negative to him. He's just being a total ****. Stubborn old fool i'd say! He is totally ignoring my wishes right now so certainly not time for a chat! men!!!! We slept apart last night because he was being a total dick getting a spider away from beside my side of the bed. in the end i lost patience and stormed off to sleep elsewhere. i just can't put my point of view over on anything at the moment.  
short of not saying anything i don't know what to do for the best right now!!!!!!!
anyways i'm sick of being negative.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Ladies,


I hope you don't mind me joining you?  I remember you all from our cycle last October, I was lucky to get a bfp on my 3rd tx in April but sadly had a miss-miscarriage that was detected on my 12 wk scan.  I'm getting ready to start all over, just trying to decided where to go, either Care Nottingham or Serum - anyone using these clinics?


Suzy has told me about the pumpkin births recently, many congratulations xxxxxxx


Sorry I've not had time to read the thread yet, so  sorry for no personals.


Love Daisy x


----------



## suzymc

Daisy - hey you  lovely to be in touch again. There are a couple of ladies on here going to Serum (although baby is a bit absent). How come Care over Nurture? Nurture currently have the best stats in Nottingham. Jade goes to Nurture she may sway you.
xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers * - one of my house of fraser parcels never turned up! i told them it had been 11 days and they said i had to wait until 20th August before they could refund. So i said stuff off i can just contact paypal & they should have been able to replace or refund. So they still said i had to wait so i opened a paypal case and today they refunded me in full and said it's been listed as missing and have given me a £10 voucher to use against my replacement order. so i've just ordered again  the other order i got from them arrived fine, in which i got the most gorgeous red dress, it was £35 reduced to £7 and suddenly appeared when i was looking the other day and was the only one. It's lush, i feel like Marilyn Monroe in it  how did you get on with your dresses from there? i'd say Dorothy perkins were better quality BUT HOF were better bargains. Love everything so far from both. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s we have another gold. wooooooooooooooooooooo, loving it when i get to watch the Olympics. Such exciting stuff.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy hope things are better at home today x I'm getting very annoyed with the Olympic ticket website but ill keep trying and hope for a miracle. I had to send a couple of dresses back as they were not quite right fit wise, but I kept one I'm quite chuffed with. I'm loosing patience trying to find stuff so might have to make do and in any case, my car needs a service and 4 tyres so I need to curb my spending! What a nightmare with you HOF order at least it's sorted now and any dress that makes you feel like monroe must be a top purchase! X

Daisy lovely to welcome you back. Crikey you've been through the mill. Sending you massive   and lots of   for your next cycle x


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - sorry for not posting for awhile. Been super busy and tired and work has been non stop. I'm in for my scan tomorrow so will keep you posted!

suzy hon - your DH sounds like mine at times.   . You need lots of TLC so be good to yourself hon. I'm super annoyed with mine as he's missing our first scan.   . I've had to shift important meetings and run around like  a mad woman to get this BFP and now he couldnt get out of a meeting . Seriously there were fireworks yesterday! If we left it to men to do the IVF none of us would have a chance in hell to have a little un!

Hello to everyone here   

xx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies. How is everyone doing? 

Suzy - Oohhh I love a bargain and it sounds like you got a few. That's it no more spending for me, bought quite a few clothes the past few weeks in sales. Last weekend we went to Cirencester and they have a cake shop that seems to do the biggest slabs ever!! Totally recommend it to anyone that enjoys cake. But anyway I found a lovely purple flowery dress with a little cardigan reduced from £99 to £30 and it was the last one left and it just so happend to be my size    btw I am now reading 50 shades. The audio book was a bit expensive so just bought the book instead....um very interesting it is!!

10fingers good luck with the tickets. Dh and I are going on Saturday to see the athletics. Dh bought tickets for my bday present...can't wait. Come on team GB   


Daisy welcome back.   I am one of the ones cycling at Serum. Can't recommend it enough tbh. Anything you want to know feel free to ask. I won't go on and on about them but honestly Penny is amazing (even though Im still waiting for my BFP). But have to have faith IT WILL HAPPEN. Serum seems to be on a bit of a roll lately with lots of positives with twins and triplets!! But they are closed for Aug now so I   the same roll continues in Sept.

Enjoy your evening pumpkins, love to you all xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts ,quickie from our halfway over might stop with Kig 's grand dad in Devon. Still getting to grips with new phone.

Jade . Just came on to wish you the beT 4 transfer babe 

Daisy  so lovel y to hear from you. So sorry for your terrible mc. A night mare come true :-(
Not sure how you come back from that but as you.ll remember the pumpkin girls Will see you right with lots of support. Promise my typing now usually this rubbish.am on hols 

10 fingers. Saw Your hoping for a miracle comment and of course our minds are geared to all things fertility . Probably the same odds for some of us. Let us know if you get am elusive Olympic BFP!

Sue . Not much just love you.

Grace. Ho or ay !

No. More. Fed us of this phone! Xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Just wanted to thank those of you who posted lovely words. It is much appreciated


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Pumpkins,
Thanks for all your lovely messages, you all make me feel very welcome.


sturne - When are you cycling next in Serum?  I really want to try it but I think dh will take some convincing, don't think he wants another ssr, as we have frozen but it can't be imported into greece.


Suzy - Hope you're getting on with DH I no Nurture stats are amazing, but i'm not sure about getting into the centre of nottingham - Jade how do you find it?


Loopskig  - hope you're enjoying your holiday x


Grace - hope your scan goes well tomorrow x


Love Daisy x


----------



## suzymc

be back later for personals, i was hoping i'd catch *Grace* - all the best in the whole wide world for your first scan today my lovely xxxxxxxx

and* jade* - even more of these for tomorrow


----------



## Grace72

ladies i'm glad to report they found 2 strong heart beats    . I'm in a bit of shock right now - 2 stuck! Trying to pretend to work in front of my PC.  Its the weirdest feeling to see the flicker of the heart beats .  All the girls at the clinic have got heart beats so this month ARGC did well to get 10 pregnant. I'm a bit lost for words but its a good feeling.

Grace xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wohoooooooooo Grace!!!! Fantastic news! Two bundles of gorgeousness heading your way and our first pumpkin twins whoop whoop! You carry on pretending to work, its a day where you're allowed to be in shock and let in start to sink in!!!! Thrilled for you! X

Jade more   for tomorrow x 

Hi Ruthie more   for you x

Loops lol at the Olympic bfp!! I think my chances of a natural pregnancy are higher and we can't have unprotected sex for 6 months tee hee

Sturne I am mucho jealous! Enjoy tomorrow. What makes it more annoying is dp is on a stag all weekend so I'm at a loose end so totally could have gone down grrrrr x

Afm off to my endocrinologist in a min for a follow up. Lots of questions to ask and hoping to find out if she thinks I had/have hashimotos, proving me right x

Go team GB 

X


----------



## suzymc

Gracey gracey grace - hehe! I knew it!!!! didn't i say it could be twins? Ah he he he! Fantastic news hun. My eyes are all welled up. Over the moon for you   As 10fingers has just said Our first pumpkin twins  Just keep pretending..... sod work, this is just too exciting 

10fingers- good luck today hun, yup go team GB 

promise to write proper personals soon.... xxxx


----------



## Grace72

Thanks ladies -  suzy you were right !   First pumpkin twins here - yeh!

10 fingers - good luck with the endocrinologist  . keep me posted .

Grace xx


----------



## Ruthie82

Thank you 10 fingers, thinking of you a plenty and praying things go as you wish and deserve    

Congrats Grace

It is with regret that I am going to have some time away from the post. I wish everyone the best and hope you all get what you dream for

Ruth x x


----------



## suzymc

aw Ruth - i will miss you lots. you have my email addie if you ever need me. do keep in touch if you can. take care of yourself hun and we will all be here for you when you can return xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

grace - well being over 500 on your OTD kind of gave it away. i wish you could make the meet! i want to give you a big congratulations hug


----------



## suzymc

i just tried to change my 'signature' and it won't let me because it says i can't use more than 2 smiley's - well i already have 3 so go figure on that one!!!!! what a silly new rule!


----------



## Grace72

Ruthie - thanks for the wishes. All the best to you and keep in touch when you are ready .


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ruthie you'll be missed Hun but we understand. You know where I am/we are x x x x 

AFM 
I was bloody right! It is 'entirely possible' that I had hashimotos thyroiditis but my treatment and medication will eradicate any symptoms now and also, as my thyroid levels are running higher than normal due to the med, both reasons could explain my feeling so well. So I look forward to being symptom free which will mean more energy, better mood, no more ridiculous feeling cold all the time. I'm very pleased to have been right


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - wooooooooooooooooooooo i'm VERY pleased you have been right too. here's to more energy, a happier you and a less cold you..... warm drinks also do really work.... i no longer keep my water etc in the fridge. it's been another great day for team GB too 
Yikes, sounds like your car may need some looking after!!! i shall keep my fingers crossed you get those elusive tickets... as for me i've got another dress sat in my dorothy perkins basket that came back in stock. i have to curb this addiction, just because i feel i deserve lots of nice new clothes doesn't mean i can keep adding to my collection.  lol My 'Monroe-esque' dress can't be worn in public now on a windy day... i put the bin out last night and said dress decided to blow out like a canopy and expose my knickers... at least only the chickens saw!! haha!

*grace* - aw, i just noticed you'd said your DH couldn't make the scan  men indeed!!! i am SURE he wishes he had made it though hun.

*sturne* - oh a good bargain is always hard to resist.... your bargain sounds fab  i'm trying to say no more spending 4 now but i still want a couple of bras & cardigans for when the weather drops again. Oooooo you're reading 50shades now. eek! are you hooked? it's either a love or hate book i feel. i was going to read them all again and drop hints to DH. haha! the writing may not be award winning but to me that's not what the books are about!!!  hope you're well hun. are you all set for your next cycle @ Serum?

*loops* - lol, love you too xxxx got everything crossed for you hun  .... i was gonna say happy hols but remembered i've already said it about 5 times to you, hehe

*daisy* - yes, getting into the centre of nottingham can be a nightmare.... i know i used to live there! my bro still does & Jade. DH & i are getting on better today thx. he is so up and down, very unpredictable moods. i'm looking forward to seeing where you go and celebrating your happy news.

*afm* - nothing to moan about today. haha!!!!!! oh apart from my dress 'sale' buying addiction rearing it's ugly head again. getting tipsy tonight i think. 

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Grace*- WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!! Amazing news  Congratulations babe, twice the fun    xxx

*10F&T*- I knew you would be right! we know our bodies better then anything else... i too don't drink cold drinks, my water is on the side  xxx

*Daisy*- Yes i can vouch for Nurture, they have the best live birth rate over all ages and are using embryo glue if your over 35 (sorry if your not can't see your signature when replying) My friend has just had her positive from there too  I find it easy enough to get there, i live in notts so, I park at the hospital (loads of spaces that time in the morning) traffic is fine before 8am  Buses are every 5mins there too and there is a free park and ride with free medi bus  xxx

*Ruthie- *I'm sorry to be losing you but completely understand Hun, take some time and focus on you. Sometimes we all have to do that... Big hugs and lots of love xxxxx

*Suzy*- DH sounds like mine sometimes! argh why is it us women always have to catch the spiders  Glad your day is better today, enjoy the Vino or whatever you have, have one for me  xxx

*Loops*- Thank You! for thinking of me Hun  Your message really made me laugh (spelling) Hope your having a great trip and 
hetting to prips yith your mew hhone hahaha  xxx

Thanks girls for all the    Yes I'm feeling excited and nervous! just  that my 2 embies survive  I Get *'The Call'* at 9am to confirm they are thriving  
Early night tonight as i will probably just lay there most of the night  xxx

sorry for crap personals too excited! xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ruthie, take as much time out as you need. Thinking of you hon, I hope you can find a way forward from this  xxx

Jadey, fingers crossed for your embies x

Grace....whoop huge congrats xxx

Hi to all, hope everyones ok x


----------



## sturne

Grace - woohoo    how exciting. Congrats xx

Ruthie - we will still be here for you if you need us. Take some time out Hun xx

Loops - hope you are enjoying your hols xx

Will be back Sunday to do more personals.so tired now must sleep..

Oh Suzy - loving the book btw xx


----------



## charlotte80

Just a quick post to Jade - hope all goes well with your FET today  

Grace - congratulations


----------



## Heapy0175

Right ladies I have 15 minutes to milk pumping time so I am going to catch up with all the posts - some are really old replies

Loops - Evan is settled in nicely.  We have been slowly introducing him to the dogs and they are now all getting comfortable together and the novelty and excitement of the dogs is wearing off which is good.  I have bounced back really well from section but am making sure I still give myself recovery time.

Mungo- Good for you of booking that holiday.  You deserve a treat and it will be nice to have some down time I bet.  Tough decision for you on what to do with tx I bet.  

Anna- hope the Liverpool Seth was fun!  Lots of drinking and dancing on tables?

10f&t - I have been chuckling at your Olympics escapades and whether any of those tickets actually exist.  Great news on you feeling better and getting more of an idea of things that have affected the bod.  You are going to be in tip top condition by Jan!

Suzy - hope you are doing ok.  I am rubbish on the toning up advice for tums and arms but when I was being blasted by my PT friend she used to make me do lots of skipping and this burns calories and can help with the arms as they have to move with the rope.  She also used to make me do planks on the floor holding my stomach in - should be directions on net and of course the sit up - slower the better.  

Ginger- congrats on baby Joseph!  Hope you had a good time of it

Lexi - sounds like you have been very busy!  Sorry to hear you have fallen out with DH.  The menfolk are never as receptive to family as us and I used to get annoyed too.  Try not to be mad for too long

Jadey - the very best of luck to you today and for your little embies.  Hope they will be snuggling in as I write

Ruthie - I can't imagine how tough it has been for you the last few weeks and all the emotions you must be going through.  Never feel bad about airing negative thoughts as there are always people here who have shared some form of a similar experience and who can offer you support.  We can all offer you lots of love when you need it and will be waiting for you here once you feel ready to post again.  Lots of love and hugs from me   

Daisy Princess - so nice to hear from you and have you back with us.  Really sorry to hear about your mmc and hope the next tx goes well.  Look forward to seeing how you are getting on

Grace - yikes two heartbeats and some double trouble.  You go girl! You have some real fun times ahead but please,please, please make sure that you get lots of rest and stay very hydrated with a multiple pregnancy.  I am chuffed to bits for you

AFM - we are getting all settled in at home now and life is starting to follow a new pattern.  The little toerag still won't breastfeeding so I am like daisy the cow and am on three hourly pumping sessions so he can be fed solely from me.  It says online that bf can still be established by 4-6 weeks so I will keep plodding on. Evan is an absolute pleasure and apart from an unsettled two hour evening window where his wind has built up.  I learnt my lesson the other day on why it is not always best to research complications.  Evan was born and diagnosed with a placental abnormality called velamentous Insertion of the umbilical cord.  We are very lucky to have him as it usually ends in mc or stillbirth if the membranes rupture.  We were lucky that I had opted for the c section after all.  DP was really cross that I had looked it up and upset myself.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy I lol'd at you putting your bins out in the dress! I had visions of it being a fancy evening frock!

Lexi hope this week has gone ok and you're looking forward to the Olympics next week. If you really fall out with DP you know I will be a willing stand in tee hee x

Jadey   for you today x

Heapy lovely to hear from your. Little Evan is obviously a little fighter, just like his mummy and daddy who fought so hard to get him x glad you're getting into a nice routine with him x

Afm well the house if officially well and truly 'sorted'. Almost every drawer, box, nook and cranny has been sorted and I even did the understairs cupboard so I can now fit the Hoover under there yknow like most people can. 3 huge boxes have gone to charity and I have about 2 box loads of stuff to eBay. I'm incentivised by selling £45 worth of stuff already. I'm going to continue simultaneous listing, Olympic viewing and Olympic ticket merrygorounding given its an awful day and dp is on a stag do in Nottingham. They've hired a house and last night was poker and booze and tonight much to his displeasure they are going to gategrasher with their names on their t shirts tee hee

  Team GB

Xx

Oh ps, Suzy, I concur with heaps, 'the plank' is a good one for core strength but ensure you are like a plank, no bums in air or it doesn't work! Also sit ups or as I do, crunches with arms behind head horizontal not closed in together as its harder and therefore better. Just crunch up to where you feel it and do them slowly. I'm doing 250 a day at the mo in blocks of 50. Also a variation is crunch up then reach down towards your ankles in little pulses, 5 on each side, as many reps as you can, good for the obliques. Final one is use a chair or the bed, sit with arms next to you then lower self down, as many reps as you can. Bingowingtastic x


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello girls! 

Thanks for all the   
Two grade B FET blasts Transfered today ! 
Couldn't quite believe both were still going strong today
Also nurture are quite positive about there FET stats ATM  
just over 50%
Eeekk xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - news? i'm dying here!!!   oh i never catch the spiders. i can't go near them enough. some small ones have been known to 'accidentally' find their way into the hoover in the past   i am getting better at going near them but i don't see the day happening where i can physically put them outside. i really struggled when i lived alone

*sturne* - that makes me smile   glad you are enjoying THE book. have you bought #2&3 yet? i bought them after reading the first few chapters.

*charl* - *waves*

*heapy* - so so lovely to see a post from you hun  aw bless lil Evan, he's already keeping mummy extra busy. you are an inspiration with the expressing. i  he latches on soon. how often do you try? thx 4 the skipping etc advice. i will be taking up yours and 10fingers advice  tomorrow i promise!!!! 2 hour wind is pretty darn good going. some of my friends are having all day & night wind right now with their little 'uns. WOW! it certainly sounds like your C-Sec was a god send. what a worry. he's even more precious than we all first knew him to be

*10fingers * - it kind of is a fancy frock!!! lol. it's red jersey with a cream belt and cream line to the bottom and creases to make pleats. i had worn it out for lunch and not got changed. i can do fancy twirls in it!! haha! thx 4 all the exercise advice. wow! 250 a day! i was thinking of doing about 100. Is that gonna be enough? are you noticing a change? i shall be trying slow crunches & planks tomorrow morning. i like the final bingowingtastic suggestion too....  i used to be addicted to sit ups but haven't done them in years, prob half my problem... thx xxxxx well done on all your sorting. v impressed. i'm still just in the 'thinking' stage with mine. OMG @ Gatecrasher shame

*afm* - reluctantly TRYING to do some work today but failing. Olympics have just been too darned exciting. Looking forward to Murray's final tomorrow too  Oh & i've been busy arguing the toss with an ebay seller today over their stupidly high postage charges to france. guy thinks i was born yesterday! off out in the sun in a bit. for those not on faceache we had 14 hot air balloons set off really early this morning just over the road from us. it was really magical
hope you're all having a gr8 Olympics weekend and that Jade has some gr8 news for us

love 2 all
suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. JADE - Aaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! we were typing at the same time. Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee what fantastic news Jade. eeekkkkkkkkkkkkk indeed


----------



## Grace72

Thanks ladies ! I'm sitting on the sofa watching Olympics and waiting for folks to come down . After hearing my news Mum is bringing a ton of food to feed an army   .  Heapy thanks for the tip . I am always thirsty so explains my double trouble generating that thirst and constant loo visits .  Hope Evan is settling in. How did you diagnosis the problem ? Did the doctors miss something ?  If Im lucky to keep 2 all the way i will be going for c section for sure . 

10 fingers - your initutition was spot on . You can never go wrong with your gut instinct . Well done you .  Here's to your recovery now hon .  That spring cleaning would have done wonders for all those feng shui believers . Lots of good energy flow in your home now   

Jadey jade - how are you doing ? Thinking of you today and that call .  

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - i just got a skipping rope off amazon 

grace - oooooooo what's your mum cooked then? lol, bless her. bet she's v v excited too  xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Jadey whoooooooppppppppp! Amazing news Hun, so so thrilled for you, that is literally the best you could've hoped for. I've got such a good feeling about this, I can visualise you and butley with matching bumps, I'm sure you've allowed that thought to cross your mind too    

Grace you're right, I've never been properly settled here I think partly because the house has always had so much junk in it. Junk reflecting dps past relationship (he lived here with his ex) and also the junk I bought from my past too! It's taken over 3 years but nearly there. It feels right now that the baby's room is practically ready for the revamp when the time comes. What is left is either going to be sold or can easily be moved out when the time comes. I feel very much like life is gearing up for my next cycle in every way  ooo let your folks spoil you, I bet you're still in shock. I still smile when I think of your news  

Suzy start with as many as you can and build it up. I'm really pushing myself because I am eating crap and also I need the strength for the holiday or I'll never be able to do the water sports! I was sobbing watching the silver medalist boys in the rowing the morning, then the ladies afterwards for better reasons.


----------



## mungoadams

evening lovelies, just a short one from me...been a mega busy week and am off to olympics tomorrow - just marathon on the mall - and then manchester tomorrow night ready for our HOLIDAY. yipee!

congratulations to grace! wonderful news hun. how exciting! a ready made family  i am sure you and family are over the moon. hope you are taking it easy? when do you have your next scan? are you waiting for 12 week?

ruthie, thinking of you. i completely understand  

ginger       congratulations! fantastic news. hope you are both doing well.

heapy oo sounds like bf is hard work at mo. i am sure evan will get the hang off it soon. hope all else is well.

jadeyjade            wonderful news, cant wait to hear about that BFP!! i am afraid i think i will be on hols during your OTD, as I am not back till Tuesday 21st Aug.. so lots f luck and pma, but you wont need it.

wow 10F&T you sound like you have been mega busy sorting stuff. it is quite cathartic isnt it? wow that is great to know you have been proved right and sound soo on the road to a energetic healthy you.

suzy, loving the marilyn moment! hope you & dh getting on a bit better now?   plank is good. wow 1 hot air ballons?! that sounds lovely!

daisy princess great to hear fro you. so soory about mmc    i had a mmc at 9 weeks. it is jst awful, but on the positive side you now know you CAN get pregant, so that is wonderful and very encouraging for your next cycle

hi to whirl, lexi, sturne, loops, charlotte.

afm as i mentioned off on hols to tiny island of paxos for 2 weeks. i cannot wait! got a v cheap deal; and i am still mentally so all over the place and a right mess if i am honest.. so decided i really needed a decent break. i love greece, greek food and been to paxos before. no sandy beaches or airport=v quiet! lovely warm sea, lots of swimming & yoga and hopefully i will feel  a bit better. still feeling v stressed about decision on whether to do tx no. 5. friends i have spoken to so far think i am out to lunch/obsessed if i do it again   on the bright side i got that karen millen dress, got it shortened (haha!) and fits me perfectly and feel good in it.. went to wedding reception last night & well it did the trick with dh later  oh and this week had interview for the nspcc chilidline schools service volunteer post (just 1 day/month) and i have been accepted, so thats great and if we adopt hopefully = some brownie points! have a good couple of weeks & LOTS of LUCK to JADEY JADE!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh mungo so glad youre going on hols, have a fantastic time you deserve it x x x x and enjoy the marathon tomorrow x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sorry mungo was distracted by Olympics fantastic news on the job and the dress!! You go girl whoop! 

Sending you lots of hugs, hope the hol helps and you get plenty of yoga time X namaste x x x x


----------



## suzymc

*mungo* - have an super lovely & relaxing holiday hun. you deserve it tons and tons. congrats on being accepted  i personally don't think one last try would be such a mad thing. i am sure you know why i think that?! Our fave island is Lefkada which sounds just like Paxos so we get why you like it  have fun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Whilst trawling through FF looking for a fellow FF I have just read some sad news about Simonechantelle. I have cut and pasted the following:

she had a little boy but there were serious complications and he was not born breathing. Although resuscitated he fought very hard for his mummy and daddy but sadly passed away a few short days ago. 

 my heart goes out to her.


----------



## suzymc

oh Charl - that's so so sad. awful sad sad news. i'm in tears. bless her and her baby boy. my heart goes out to her too. i had been touch with her a few times since our thread


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh my goodness that is such awful awful news for simonechantelle   I actually don't have words. Is anyone in touch with her from here?


----------



## Lexi2011

Thats terrible news, this cruel cruel journey just doesn't ease up for some people. My heart goes out to them both, so very sad


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - i don't believe she's been on here since her last post on this thread. i saw the post too about her after Charl mentioned it and apparently the jul/aug due date ladies have a ******** group that she posted on. i really would like to contact her but i don't know if it's the right thing to do or not? she doesn't come on here often and i guess she probably has no desire to right now. xx


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - don't suppose you're on that ******** group are you hun? or whirl?


----------



## jadeyjade

Very Sad News! Me and simone were cycle buddies with the same OTD. Such an awful tragedy...   For her and her little angle xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Just saw the tragic news about Simone on the due date post.  I am shocked, devastated and lost for words about it and my heart goes out to them both at what is the worst case scenario ever.  I didn't join the due date ******** page as I tend to be on our pumpkin thread the most so only spoke to Simone via her last post on here.  The due date page says there are some lovely pics of a very gorgeous boy on ********.    for Simone and family xxxx


----------



## sturne

Oh no - that's very sad. Came on here to do a post but too upset now


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Have just managed to come on for the first time in days and seen the terrible news about Simonechantelle and her little boy, there are no words to say. I'm not on the ******** page as never got into any of the duedate clubs. 

Maybe we could send her a personal message from all of us?  That way it will go to her private email address and she will have the option of either reading it or ignoring it, what do people think?

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi whirl I thought the same, that's why I was wondering if anyone was in touch with her.  Something fairly brief I think would be suitable, just so she knows she is in our thoughts. What does everyone think? Suzy would it be best coming from you as you were in contact with her most recently out of us all? X


----------



## Grace72

oh no that's just horrible news.  My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Lexi2011

I think we should send something, I haven't stopped thinking about her all day.  

What about pm'ing the lady on the thread who posted about it earlier? She might have a personal email or address for her so we can send a card. 

Xx


----------



## mungoadams

Just at airport hotel. Poor simonandchantelle  I did talk t her briefly last yr on bfp thread, but otherwise only on here. In tears. So sorry. If anyone can send a short msg, even if pm, tjat we are all thinking of her. 

On hol now, but still so gutted. 

Tnx goodness for whirl, heapy and ginger, and grace for two lovely bundles on the way.

Suzy.. I thought u would say that lol .

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

yes, we really need to do something!!! shall i PM the lady today who is in touch with her? so we can go for a more direct link to her. i doubt PM'ing her through FF is the best thing to do, unless there's any sign she's been on lately. a more direct link i feel would be better.
i think lexi agrees, anyone else think that's going to be ok to do? i didn't stop thinking about her. like Heapy says it's the worse thing that could ever possibly happen
x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Really sad news, definitely think we should try to send a message to say that we are all thinking of her      

AFM had a very quiet weekend but did watch a lot of the Olympics, go Team GB. 
I have also just returned my form for a loan, which has been agreed in principal, they just need a copy of my last bank statement so   everything goes ok and then as soon as the funds arrive I can arrange my next cycle. Did have major doubts at the weekend as DH downed another bottle of wine and so I was thinking what is the point if only one of us is making any effort. Also am I ready emotionally and also physically to go through another cycle?

Sturne - I on to book 2, as wanted to see what the fuss was about and read the first one in 2 weeks, which is a miracle for me! 

Anyway better get on, my boss is back tomorrow so better look like I have done some work   

Take care everyone, Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Suzy - Have just seen your message, that's great thank you so much for sending it.  What horrible news, I couldn't stop thinking about it all night.

Grace - a huge congratulations on your news so excited for you!

Mungo - good to hear from you again.  Don't worry about rushing into a decision on what to do next, if you do go down the adoption route you have plenty of time so there is no need to rush on that front.  Enjoy your time in Greece

Jade how are things going?  Great news on the transfer!

Ali glad to hear they have agreed the loan in principal, hopefully you and dh will be able to reach a decision soon   

Its great to hear from daisy again, sorry you have had such a bad time and I hope things will really look up for you on your next cycle  

Hi to everyone else!

AFM we are doing ok, Bethany is still not at her birth weight but has gained this week and is not far off.  We tried out the sensory room today at the surestart which she loved.

Bye for now

Whirl xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suzy, that's a lovely message which I think represents how we all feel, thanks for sorting. X

Lovely to hear from your whirl, sensory room sounds great fun for little Bethany x

Hi to everyone else x

Afm back to work with a bump! Took an hour to log on, then kept getting kicked off, so that combined with me trying to sort out a new iPhone (mine is slowly packing in I can only text if someone texts me or answer a call, nothing else!) meant I did about 2 hours worth of work, oh well better than nowt. X


----------



## sturne

Suzy - well done for sending the message. As 10 fingers said, it represents how we all feel. Xx


----------



## suzymc

hiya, i will delete that post above in a day or so

*whirl* - aw bless little bethany.... do they let you go along for free? i hope you're all keeping well. i can't wait to meet her. (& see you again of course) when do we get more ******** pics? (hint hint) xx p.s. i never said but my best friends name is Bethany so i LOVE that name 

*10fingers* - ugh! what a day! you don't get back to work easily do you. hehe! i bet 2 hours of work was prob a good thing anyway. my replacement dresses arrived today. LOVE 3 of them but the one i 'added' because of getting £10 off was only a size 10! gutted as it's a really gorgeous dress. (it fits so long as i don't do it up, lol) i was only searching for size 12 & it said it was a medium (not a 10) and i have many mediums that fit. So it was a bit of a shock to see it was only a size 10 & not even a medium. I'm going to stick it on ebay though as it is worth £40 and i got it for nowt. too expensive to return from frog land. other than that i'm very chuffed with all my HOF dresses  xx

thanks whirl, sturne and 10fingers. xx


----------



## sturne

Just to let you know the Olympics was fab on Saturday night. The atmosphere was electric, and it was such a great night. Come on team GB    xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Suzy thanks for sending the message, it's so difficult to know what to say xx

10fingers, hope works not too painful this week. Are you doing a phased approach back or going for it 5 days? 

Whirl, glad to hear all is well with you a little Bethany xx

Afm, had amazing day at the Olympics. Shattered so early night ready for the gymnastics tomorrow. Ohhhh and I maybe able to make the meet. Thinking of giving up my ticket to see gaga as was going with my sis and her friends and they've booked a hotel so they can all have a big night out afterwards and I intend to be fully on the wagon by then so not sure what to do. X


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy glad I mentioned the HoF dresses  I ordered another 2 but not sure about one of them. It did it to get free delivery  

Sturne sooooooo jel of your super Saturday Olympic attendance" I'm still trying to get bloody tickets! 

Lexi my lovely, glad you've had a great day, sooooo jel! Jealously is a terrible thing! Ooo what a dilemma. Well, I would say make the meet of course  I'm still unsure if I can. Get back to gatwick at 1am on the morning and still need to get home, but maybe pursuaded if I can be cheeky and cadge a lift with someone? I don't want to miss out on baby cuddles. I'm planning on booking the day after off anyway so get a day of relaxation after  enjoy tomorrow x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Lexi back for 5 days, at home for 3 maybe 4, in tomorrow but colleague is giving me a lift so nice short day (in comparison to what was the norm! ) x


----------



## jadeyjade

*Suzy-* Thanks for sending the message, i was tempted to send a personal message as we did become quite close on here, being cycle buddies, but you have summed up how we feel - Thank You.

*ALi-* Boo to DH and wine, I'm sure you will feel ready at some point.. We all get doubtful as it's such a difficult thing to go through, but harder not to go through for me  xxx

*Whirl-* good to hear from you and glad you and bethany are doing well, sensory room sound Great!

*AFM*- I'm doing OK, don't think I'm driving myself AS Mad this cycle! Not yet anyway 
Maybe because I'm not researching symptoms and I'm trying to spend as little time on here as possible, only because i don't want to end up on other pages doing my "research"  
So far i have felt AF symptoms most days, not SO much ATM but the last few days out of 10 they have been around 5. It's strange this time as I'm having a natural cycle i can't blame symptoms on the drugs, so any little twinge gets me thinking  But I'm trying to forget about it and just carry on as normal  
Oh and I must stop eating like a horse! already had a large breakfast today 

xx xx


----------



## suzymc

*sturne* - Ooooo very jealous. glad you had a fab time. my bro & father both tried to get tickets originally but didn't manage to get any  My Dad tried to get tickets to take us along.

*lexi* - glad you had fun at the Olympics too. Well i am sure GaGa would be fab but i'd much rather meet you  so i'll keep my fingers crossed you can make it

*10fingers* - i do still prefer dorothy perkins though. i can't commit to picking anyone up this time round until the last minute. but if i can i will  it depends where i'm coming from you see as i might not be in leicester area on sat night. but if it means you making the meet!!!!

*jade* - glad you're doing ok. you stay away from reasearching symptoms. it doesn't change the outcome afterall. it never did me any good!!! how's the horse like eating doing? lol

*afm* - got a message from the FF i sent Simone's message to. simone has received our message and is very touched & is going to contact us through her. bless her. i've barely stopped thinking about her. i find myself just drifting off from concentration thinking about her & her boy.

love 2 all
31oC here today 
xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hiya pumpkins

Some of the ladies on the Jul/Aug due date thread have made donations to SANDS (Sands, the stillbirth and neonatal death charity) in Simone's and her baby's name.
Here's the link if any of you would like to donate. 
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/charity-web/charity/finalCharityHomepage.action?charityId=1001230
go here and then click on the 'make a donation' link.
There is a section to leave a message etc, so you can add her name Simone Smith and her boy's name Issac

xxxxxxx

/links


----------



## suzymc

me again
i have received the most touching and yet so so sad message from Simone for us all 
As she has been unable to find our thread again i will send her a PM replying with the link for when she's ready to come back on. Such a sad sad time for her and her family.

she wrote:

Thank you for your messages. 

My son Isaac gave up his brave fight last Wednesday evening and passed away in my arms. It was as peaceful as it could possibly be. The consultant had made a decision to take his respirator out as they felt there was nothing else that could be done and he was deteriorating. We desperately didn't want this to happen but he explained how tired Isaac was. Isaac was so tired and he had fought so hard to meet us and spend some time with us. We are so proud that he chose to fight to be with us. He defied the consultants firstly by his heart starting after 20 minutes when he was born, then by surviving for 6 days. 

It all happened so quickly, unexpectedly and without warning. One minute I was having a scan, the next minute I had just stepped foot outside the room and I started to bleed. The next hour was sheer terror and panic, more so for Darren than me as I was given a general in order to get Isaac out quickly. Placenta abruption which apparently is very rare and hadn't been picked up. I lost a lot of blood and Isaac had no heart beat. They set the alarm bells off for the whole hospital and apparently we were both lucky to survive. If I'm honest I wish I wasn't sometimes. It for for Darren's sake I'm glad I am, and for being able to spend those short days with Isaac. For those reasons I'm grateful to God for letting me survive. What I don't understand is why i had to let my baby die in my arms. 

I don't know how we're coping but we've managed to get up these last five days. Each day seems darker than the one before. Yesterday I had to go back to St.Thomas' to register Isaac's birth and death, and i got to see my baby again. Also meet with Isaac's consultant yesterday and he's called for a 'Critical Incident' inquiry as he believes there are some unanswered questions from North Mids side pre-delivery, which means that this whole situation will go on for sometime. Today I started to think about a funeral and had to see the vicar. 

The sad thing is we're left with nothing. I'm back to square one. No baby. I loved being a mummy despite the situation and wasn't prepared for how much I fell in love with Isaac. Saying goodbye and loosing him was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I can only hope and pray that I can be brave and find the strength to carry on. 

Isaac was a miracle in many ways. To us, no baby was as wanted and as loved. We were blessed to have him after trying for so long. We were blessed to meet him, and very blessed to have such an amazingly selfless son who fought so hard just to spend time with us. My heart feels like it is breaking in two but I know how grateful I am to have had the opportunity to meet him. We will never have a moment where we won't think about him and I pray that he gives us the strength to keep going through the dark days ahead. As I would say to Isaac, I will always be holding his hand and I know he will always be holding ours. 

I hope that eventually I will find the words again to talk. In the meantime know that I appreciate all your love and support. I hope you're all doing well. I have had such great support from you all and i hope over the months to come you all continue with this wonderful thread. Thank you for letting me be part if. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

for our brave Simone    

I have no words, just tears 

X


----------



## Grace72

suzy thanks for sending her message. it actually hurts reading her story . Goodness know what level of pain they are going through. Hope they have a blessing soon in the near future. 

Hope everyone is well. I've been super tired, had a temperature and couldnt get up so was late into work. They dont know still so my lateness was met with unsympathetic noises. Whatever! Right now i'm trying to priotise my health and wish i could work at home but that's not happening right now.    . Have a scan on Friday so fingers crossed i still have two heart beats. 

Jadeyjade- hope you're not going too stir crazy . I had major AF symptoms and spots before OTD which is what i get just before. I resigned myself that it didnt work but managed a BFP somehow. Eating is good too enjoy it before morning sickeness kicks in. I have totally lost my appetite so hoping i am giving these two enough nutrients . 

Love to all 

Grace


----------



## Whirl

Such a sad story from Simone my heart goes out to her and her family.

Grace good luck for your scan Friday.  Don't worry too much about morning sickness affeecting the pregnancy - the embryo's will take what they can from you first and your needs will be met after so although you will feel like rubbish at least you can be sure that they are getting everything that they need

Jadey enjoy the eating!  And I hope you are managing to rest a bit.

Love whirl xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Truly heartbreaking to read Simones note  

Can't think of anything to say so will post another day ladies xxx


----------



## sturne

Very sad. Don't know what to say   heartbreaking.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Very sad, so unfair.  Brings a tear to my eye x


----------



## charlotte80

Big hugs for Simone  
What a heart wrenching message, there are no words to express how sad it is.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - thanks for sending the message to Simone.  For once I would have been at a loss for words as there is no positive spin to put on losing your much loved and anticipated baby.  Thanks for posting her response too.  It is such an open and honest response and I am so glad that they got those six precious days with Isaac - just so unfair to have only had such a short time.  When i was due to take the girls from scbu there was a couple experiencing the same thing with their full term baby and i felt so guilty to be leaving with my two prem miracle babies.  After what has happened to simone it is all just sinking in for us how Evan truly is a miracle baby to have made it through his cord insertion abnormality.  I always like to think everything happens for a reason but I just can't see why it would be right for people to struggle on this journey to get pregnant and then get so close only to have it all ripped away from them.

Mungo - hope you are enjoying that holiday and getting some good R&R?

Jade - just ignore those symptoms as they all seem pretty normal.  The most important thing is food, rest and lots of water to keep hydrated (very important). When is OTD?

Grace - your health is main priority.  If you continue to feel tired out get signed off.  When are you going to tell work?  I did it really early so that any sickness was recorded as pregnancy related and couldn't be held against me.  Some days I was so sick or had migraines and fatigue I just had to go home and they had to support it.  Make sure you are taking a good pregnancy vitamin to help with the lack of food intake.  I went right off everything but forced myself on the little and often thing.  Ate lots of rich tea biscuits, yogurts, muller rice etc.  all very bland so not unpleasant on way back out.  The emptier your stomach the worse the nausea will get so a little of something helps.  With the girls I was really sick - projectile out in public - and I went down to 7 stone and couldnt keep hardly anything down.  They stripped me of everything and they were thriving so don't worry but again the hydrated thing is most important.  Just remember it passes and then you want to eat like a horse but have really bad heartburn instead- hahahahaha!  Travel sickness bands do take the edge off nausea too

AFM - suffering with cracked sore peeling nips because of the breast pumping.  Evan off for some cranial osteopathy on Friday to see if that helps with latch and colic he seems to be getting.  Hopefully it helps and we can get away from this pump as it is trashing me right now and is starting to be like a medieval torture device.  Anyway my chilled baby has now decided that he won't be out down in the day and would like to be cuddled by mummy the whole time, or daddy if he really has to.  Still loving every second though


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Quick update from me, my loan payment is now sucessfully in my bank !! And so it is all go when the next AF arrives which should be in the next week. Feeling a bit apprehensive and we are telling no-one this time except my boss for medical reasons. 

Also have decided to go on a romantic long weekend away tomorrow with DH to the Cotswolds, staying in a lovely spa hotel, really can't wait...   

Have a good weekend, Ali


----------



## Grace72

good news Ali   we paid a mini fortune too and put buying a house on hold . It will be worth it in the end  

Heapy - you're right i need to put me first . Luckily the steroids are keeping projectile vomitting at bay for now - lordy you poor thing sounds like you had it really bad. My acupuncturist showed me a point on my wrist which worked a treat   My manager is being a total git but we're not saying anything until 12 weeks. Luckily in some ways he's on holiday for 2 weeks on Friday, so i can go to these follow up appointments without too much stress .  I must be showing as someone else gave up there seat for me today. Note to myself to wear more baggy clothes    . Were you showing at 7 weeks  Evan sounds adorable by the way and hoping the cranial osteo did the trick . As for the medieval torture sucker.  Not looking forward to that i must say.

AFm second scan tomorrow. I'm not sure why i need weekly scans for 12 weeks . Did you have weekly? reading some articles its not been considered great so early on . Did anyone read the same articles about these risks? 

Grace x


----------



## Annawb37

Hey ladies

Hope you all ok, had a busy week with work and Liverpool was fab. Wanted to fill you in on my fun but after reading the message from Simone it really all seems pretty irrelevant. 

As you all, I'm so very sad for her! Really nothing that can be said.

Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

just a quick message to wish *Grace* well for today. perhaps you should ask them why they need to scan you once a week? it does sound a lot but then maybe they are monitoring what drugs etc they can give you to help you with the 2 little ones? xx

french lesson soon so i'll post properly soon x


----------



## Grace72

salut suzy , merci beaucoup pour votre message . (errr that's my french bit ) - just PM you so hope it was helpful.  

Hello to everyone here on this sunny Friday . Ok second scan went well, 2 heart beats still and the little uns have grown. Even heard their heartbeats, most bizarre and DH was blown away since this was his first scan viewing. I didnt go to ARGC but fetal medicine centre (much better equipment) and they couldnt see a reaon why i needed to scan every week as its too early. So will save the £100 a week until at least i'm 9 -10weeks when hopefully the placenta has set in. So have my little picture of pinky and perky safe in my purse and hope that they will keep growing for the next few weeks.  

I'm away for the weekend so hoping this lovely weather lasts. Have a great weekend everyone 

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - glad to hear loan is there and now you are just waiting for AF.  Hope you have a lovely weekend of romance in the Cotswolds.  

Anna - please do fill us in on your crazy Liverpool fun! 

Grace - yeah to the two heartbeats going strong and those little chaps/ chapettes growing.  It is so reassuring to see isn't it.  I had a seven week and nine week scan before heading not the usual nhs system.  My pct did regular growth scans but I have heard that this is not common practice for all.  Enjoy this weekend of lovely weather and make sure you get lots of r& r and spoiling yourself! 

AFM - Evan's first baby osteo session was great.  It was so funny to watch his body react to the tx and relax as it went on.n we got shown some massage techniques for colic and jaw problem as we found out that he had a locked left jaw so that is what could have been preventing the proper latch.  Got our second session next week and then I will see how the latch goes.  Had a lovely coffee and cake at the Cotswold water parks with DP and little fella too.  Very hot though isn't it?


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

i hope you're all well and have a great weekend..... 

*heapy* - i did my first skipping session this morning. i only managed 50 and i could hardly breathe! haha! how many 'should' i be doing to see any real benefit? good news or sort of good news that they have figured out why little E is perhaps not latching on. fingers crossed hey. good 4 you still going through the breast pumping though even though it sounds like you may be in quite a big level of discomfort.

*alig* - good news you're starting soon and have a gr8 weekend

*anna* -  glad you had a gr8 weekend

*grace* - ooooo very impressive bit of french there  thanks for the messages hun, have a gr8 weekend

not a lot for me to say right now! yeah! odd i know. haha!
although Dorothy Perkins is not helping my dress buying problem. i had 3 more in my basket and now they've gone and taken a further 20% of them. so very very tempting and they are more for the autumn/winter so it's justified. not checked out though. in 2 minds about buying even more! almost feel sensible, but i am about 60% sure i'll cave in

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Girls 

Hope your all doing ok and had a nice Hot! Weekend 

Just a quick update before work for me 

lots of strange things going on...
I said to dp yesterday that, if i had not had this ET this month i would be at the doctors asking whats wrong with me?
I defo don't feel right, since ET iv'e had AF pains, which have got worse over the last week, last night thet were really strong.
Feels like my back is caving in, also sore (.)(.), headaches, sneezing but no cold. dizzy at times....
i really do feel different to my last cycle and hoping that these are promising signals.
Secertly, deep down i feel like it might have just worked and im finding it difficult to not listen to this voice  
  
Not long now until we know for sure 
If this hasn't worked i am gonna be Sooo shocked  
Sorry for no personals 
Back later after work 
Big  to everyone xxx


----------



## suzymc

gosh! it's sooooooooooooooo quite on here!!


jade - aw bless ya hun. it does all sound very positive. very promising signs. i'm not usually one for building up peoples hopes but i have got everything crossed for you. that all sounds like something is happening. xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Jade   that they are all good signs.

Suzy - hello, I must agree that dorothy perkins have some lovely dresses at the mo, I just got one for a wedding reception we went to on Saturday. I think you should step away from your basket now though  

Grace - good to hear all is well with your two pumpkins

Alig - great news on the loan. Hope you had a lovely weekend away with DH.

Heapy - hope you and Evan are doing well and the breastfeeding is going much better.

Whirl - hope you and Bethany are well too.

Hello to mungo, anna, lexi, 10F&T, sturne, daisy princess   and anyone else I have missed.

AFM: I am having a real downer at the moment and not sure how to pick myself up. Having FET in the summer holidays seemed like such a great idea, 6 weeks plenty of time....alas no. I took the prostap injection on the 28th July and still no period. So I contacted the clinic and they want me to come in for a scan to rule out any cysts or pregnancy!!!!  .....excuse me while I pick myself up from the floor. I don't think there is any chance of it being the latter with no sperm. If there is nothing untoward then they will give me some pills to bring on a bleed. So now I am no longer relaxed about this cycle and it doesn't look like I will be able to get my embies put back by the time I return to school on the 4th. I am angry, upset, you name it I've experienced it. I just feel like crying all the time. Is this cycle doomed? I feel like my summer holiday is wasted, DH and I have not gone away because we thought this cycle would be taking home a fair bit of the hols. I am booked in for a scan Wednesday as DH has the day off. 

Sorry for having a whine but no one else understands like you girls do. 

C x


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a quickie from me, will do big post tonight......

Jade, when is your OTD? praying this is your time hon, keep strong xxxxx

Charlotte, what a total pain! Our bodies never seem to stick to our timings....I have taking provera before to bring on af and it does work quickly. In the meantime I would try accupuncture.....can really help with this (I had a 37 day cycle last month, accupuncture day 36 and af arrived) xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*charl* - woops! too late! i checked out an hour ago.....they brought a pink dress back in stock that i'd had my eye on which kept going out of stock b4 i could ever buy it.   i got two autumn dresses too. sorrryyyy! that really IS it.... "i am officially a dorothy perkins sales addict and i need help!!" how did you only manage to buy just one. i think it's cuz most of my wardrobe is about 2-4 years old so i felt i deserved a new wardrobe.
oh hun. so sorry about your AF not arriving. stupid clinic.  i am so sorry you feel like your summer has been ruined  we are constantly on hold with a proper holiday cuz of IVF and it stinks. i really feel for you & totally understand. Please please try not to think that this cycle is doomed. i know it won't be ideal if you have your embies back in after you go back to work but it's better to have them back than not, especially as summer is such a good time for us with vit D etc. big hugs. i'm sure everything will work out for the best. these IVF drugs really mess up our natural cycles xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

hi girls, we are back. Have been thinking of you and shedding plenty tears. Poor poor Simone. Thank you so much for taking the time to re-tell your awful story. I wish there was more (anything) we could do to take away the pain and sadness. Our hearts and sympathy are with you. Cannot begin to imagine the heartache you feel for your special boy Isaac darling. Whenever you need us we are here. Expect you've had a horrendous busy time with funeral etc. on top of your loss. Oh Simone what to say  


Hugs for all, 
especially thinking of Charlotte - hope your schedule works out.
Double   for Grace

Jade - so happy for you to be feeling some positive symptoms. Do try try try to block out the maybe not side. easy to say I know    

plenty more to add re hols, meal plans, afy comments etc. but for now our thoughts are with Simone & co.

AFM, AF arrival day 2 of hols. So 1/5 clomid down. At least it meant I escaped a few days of Kig's attention and was allowed a couple of glasses of red.

Love always, 
Loops xx


----------



## suzymc

*loops* - big fat BOOOOOOO to AF  glad to have you back & i hope you had a super lovely time away. xxxxxxx

*afm* - saw my gyno last night. all is well with my 'oddities' and nothing to worry about. my lumps that i have on my cervix are cysts that can't ever become cancerous but can't be removed (i don't think i've mentioned them to you all but if any of you have the same thing i thought i'd share so you don't worry too much, i was made to have a smear though to confirm all was ok) and my strange rash thing is a 'mushroom' that you can get anywhere on your body where your skin folds. so certainly nothing to do with fertility issues and i have a prescription to get rid of said mushroom. he was very intrigued as to how i was getting on and wished me lots of luck (ok!) and did some strange story/analogy about not stopping in the middle of a river!!!!!!!! ok.......he also seemed to think Nantes was a good idea & was keen for me to get an appointment there soon. there was the most adorable new born in the waiting room. i kept secretly watching them. oh & i did a very naughty thing and brought home a Pizza hut for tea. hehe! we have enough left for today too  ok next step chat with M. Now AF has arrived it has to be done soon. big package arrived from Dorothy P today to which M rolled his eyes so i'd better get a bill or two in the near future to make up for it. lol. i do get shopping and meals out each week though so i do my fair share.......

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Jadey - I know its difficult, but if its any help I had a 'feeling' it had worked too before I got my bfp - kind of scary and tried to convince myself it hadn't to avoid dissapointment. It wasn't even based on symptoms as such, just a gut feeling. Good luck with it all how long now until you find out?

Charlotte no need to worry about whining, it is horrible when you mentally prepare for something and then the timings all go wrong.  Hope it works out for you though  

Hi Loops, lovely to see you back.  Sorry your af arrived, how are you feeling?

Suzy glad to hear that your appointment was reassuring and further reason for you to go to Nantes.  Good luck in your discussions with dh!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM Bethany has surpassed herself this week, put on 6oz and now way above her birthweight so finally discharged from the midwife.  We also tried a dummy last night to see if it would help her sleep as she refuses to sleep at night unless she is using  me as a dummy.  She gave a few sucks, looked at me quizzically as if to say ‘but mummy there’s no milk’ and promptly spat it out!  Oh well, worth a try.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girlies

*Ali*- Great news on the loan  Hope you had a lovely weekend xx

*Grace*- Glad scan went well for you and brilliant news on the 2 heartbeats. Hope your weekend away was lovely and it helped you to relax xxx

*Charlotte*- Sorry to hear your AF is messing you about! i know how difficult it is when we have everything planned and things get in the way  Hope you get everything sorted before wednesday  Im sure the cycle is not doomed  I had a problem whilst i was waiting to surge, my hormones Dropped (which is not normal for me) and we thought we would have to abandon TX Again! but it all worked out ok in the end...  that it does for you too xxx

*Loops*-  Sorry it wasn't your month hun  Glad you managed to get away though and hope you had a nice time (apart form AF) xxx

*Suzy*- Glad you got some positive answers yesterday, in between all his weird stories  I always try and think how things could be so much worse! (cant always think like that) It does help when i do though. Pizza sounds Nice, don't worry, I too have been living on crap recently. Think i have gone in the complete opposite direction to my last TX where everything was healthy, this time i have even drank caffeine! BAD i Know, but have just fancied the odd cup of tea and Hate decaf tea.

*Whirl-* Thanks for your positive words  I do have a feeling in my gut  Great news on the Bethany, i knew she would catch up  Made me smile when she Spat out the dummy! hope she starts to sleep better so you get the rest you need  xx

*AFM*- Thanks to everyone for your kind words. OTD is This *Friday 17th*... AF is due today and no sign as yet  stay away please. Just hoping we get through to Friday so we can test. Still feeling AF pains but not so bad as last week, because i've had these since 1ww i actually quite like them  boobs are sore and nips are Massive! TMI sorry  xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Thankyou ladies for your kind words of support.

Well after all that AF arrived this morning after a dreadful afternoon yesterday with severe back ache. Never had that before AF, anyone else? So appointment tomorrow is cancelled and scan is now booked for Monday. I'm still not sure if I there is enough time to get embies back before I go back to school, if not then I will have to see what happens if I want to wait till the first weekend back.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you're all well

Heapy hope the sore nips situation improves soon and hope Evan is benefitting from the treatment x

Anna please tell me about your Liverpool antics x

Grace fab news on your scan and great dp there to share. Did you have a nice weekend away?

Suzy step away from dotty ps! Hope you're enjoying the sunshine and pizza hut!

Jadey loving your symptoms!!   coming your way x x 

Charlotte hope you get on track soon and all fits in timing wise, sending you  

Whirl glad Bethany is putting on the weight and already being a little tinker with the dummy bless her x

Loops booooo hisss to af witch   sending   .....but yay to vino agogo and summer kig break  

Lexi   for you x

Afm easing back to work, 3 days at home until hols a week on sat. Canny wait. Finally had a bit of olympic action at the weekend with the mens marathon, had a really great weekend actually, id forgotten what fun it is to have fun! Feeling very ambivalent about cycling right now, am sure that will change but it's how I feel right now. I was saying earlier, I think the universe has its plan for me so what will be will be. I think there is also a lot to be said to being a bit footloose and fancy free and I'm not missing pill popping, diet obsessing and the whole merrygoround tbh. But am sure when I see George next month I'll be getting ready to get into the groove again. Ttfn. X


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- well done on skipping.  I didn't do it by number but did it on length of time so stared at 5 minutes and then a week or two weeks ( when it started to feel easy) went up to 10 mins an so on.  Also make sure you mix fast skips with slow skips.  I can speed skip but the slow ones really hurt and give me Len, thigh and bum burn.  I am login your dotty p obsession.  I bet you have half the store now.  Good news rash is just a fungus thing.  Yum on pizza hut - you have to have treats here and there.

Jadey those signs sound positive so I have everything crossed and   for Friday

Charlotte glad AF arrived and hope this is positive for tx.  It's a shame it hasn't worked to that holiday schedule for you - bloomin bodies

Loops glad you had nice hols.  Boo to the witch arrival.  How many more clomid goes do you have stocked up?

Whirl - great news about Bethany's weight gain.  So funny she won't have the dummy but it is usually the way with breast feeders.  My sis kept trying with my rice and at five months she did take it.  She just liked her mm too much till then

10f&t - sore nips are coming and going at the moment along with very full boobs.  Gonna give it a few more weeks and then go to formula if there is no joy.  Got our second osteo tonight so we will see how it goes.  Those hols will be here before you know it. Ah how nice to get some R&R and summer sun.  I can understand you feelin wary about stepping back into the regime of ivf again but I bet you will feel better one you have seen G.  It is so hard to do all the life restrictions.  Evan seems to react badly if I eat chocolate , biscuits or cakes so have had to restrict just that and it's destroying me!

AFM - better run as I ave health visitor due in next hour and this lazy baby has slept past his feeding time as he is in his sling on my chest


----------



## Grace72

Jadey jade - not long now hon. Have everything crossed for you  

10 fingers - have a fab holiday . All refreshed and ready to go soon.  My short break at centre parcs was ok . We had booked awhile ago so couldnt cancel as my niece was relying on us doing all the activities. DH did all the running around with her although she was puzzled why i would not join in on the fun. Mum and I ended up at the spa and i had a mum to be facial and mini neck and shoulder massage. They wont touch you until 12 weeks so will wait for those massages when its safe to do so. 

Heapy/whirl - when should i be speaking to a midwife etc?    I told my GP and she sent a letter to the hospital and now have an appointment for a 12 week scan. GP is now on sabbatical for 6 weeks so no idea what i do now. Do i find out if a midwife is available? Is the midwife at the surgery or hospital? do i need to register with anyone else?? 

Love to suzy, charlotte, loops, ali , lexi 

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace- each pct differs and some seem to leave it until later.  I had mine at around 8-9 weeks and she was attached to the surgery.  I would speak to your surgery and find out if they have one and book yourself a visit for 8 weeks. That's what my GP made me do.  When is your 12 week scan?  If you have your 12 week appointment then you are now in their cycle.


----------



## Heapy0175

Heapy0175 said:


> Grace- each pct differs and some seem to leave it until later. I had mine at around 8-9 weeks and she was attached to the surgery. I would speak to your surgery and find out if they have one and book yourself a visit for 8 weeks. That's what my GP made me do. When is your 12 week scan? If you have your 12 week appointment then you are now in their cycle.


In the hospital cycle that is. You are going to be consultant led care because you are a multiple so will need extra visits for sure and I guess they will help you decide what delivery method you would like


----------



## Grace72

thanks heapy   - i've got an appointment with another GP tomorrow so i'll get some answers tomorrow. i'm 8 weeks on Friday now.  Glad at the hospital it will be consultant led .  i'm bricking the whole process already.12 week scan is booked on 10 september. Read some difficult stories on the twins forum.... so hoping for some positive advice from the experts at the hospital . checked out a twin stroller at john lewis today. one was £800  - costs more than my DH's old banger! Better start looking out for the sales .  

Gx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Grace - I had my first midwife appt at 9 weeks too, I had to book it myself at my gp surgery.  Wow, eight weeks already, not long to go until you're twelve weeks and you can start to relax a little more.

Heapy, yes i am pleased with Bethany's weight gain but as I said on the other thread the health visitor is not happy as she has dropped centiles.  However I am going to stick to my guns for now as she is clearly not unhappy - she is starting to smile and trying to lift her head more and is much more alert when she is awake.  How was your visit from the health visitor?

10fingers glad to hear you are easing into work slowly.  Where are you going on holiday?  Don't worry about feelings towards cycling I am sure that you will get into that frame of mind when you need to, and remember that now the cancer has gone and you have a proper diagnosis for all your thyroid issues you are in a much better starting place.  

Charlotte glad af finally arrived and good luck for Monday, here's hoping your embies can go back before term starts.  I always experience period pain as back ache, both before I start and during, not sure why really.

Jade one day! Hope you are ok and there is still no sign of af, and you haven't given in and tested early!  I am keeping everything crossed for you    

AFM, I had a very weird experience yesterday.  I was sat in my living room and heard a noise at the back of the house, and convinced someone had broken in.  I went to see, and there was a squirral in the kitchen!  It had somehow got in through the window and couldn;t get out, despite jumping around clearly distressed.  In the end I managed to open the back door and get it out, but it was quite scary in a way.

Hi to everyone else

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies 

*whirl* - have you tried the dummy again since? funny Bethany spitting it out, not funny for poor mummy mind you. what's she like hey! what are centiles hun? yikes to the squirrel intruder. it's never fun to see an animal in distress. good on you getting it out safe and sound

*jade* - eek! tomorrow is the day  so have you stayed away from POAS & been a good girl?   I am so excited for you. I have everything crossed. post as soon as you can hun cuz i'll be going stir crazy 
i can recommend a really nice decaf tea - heath & heather black decaf.... we've tried many and this tastes as good as the real thing. i'm having a 1.5lbottle of Cherry coke a week at the mo as i'm still feeling 'careless/carefree'. i may change to Orangina next week though & i think alcohol can be reduced to a little just once a week after our hot weekend

*charl * - aww that's good news AF has arrived. Your witch is a very naughty witch!!  I sometimes get a little back ache but it's not my main AF sign. good luck on monday hun

*10f&t* - one of my Dotty dresses has arrived with a stain on it and they won't answer my email!! grrrrrrrrrr..... have you got everything you need ready for your hols? it's gonna be scorchio here tomorrow onwards. you'll get back into the groove when you're all good and ready. footloose and fancy free is better than worrying over stuff. i'm going with the flow this cycle!!!

*heapy* - i've now swopped to skipping for 2 songs.....  i do a mixture of one step and two step jumps so my 1 step are a lot slower than my two. my rope is a bit too long though and i sometimes get it caught!!!! tried shortening it but it won't have it!  how did your 2nd osteo go hun?

*grace* - wow hun. 8 weeks already. isn't the time flying? gosh!  how you feeling?

*afm* - well DH was asking at lunch today when i might be ovulating this month & wanted to know cuz he's cutting back alcohol a bit before-hand. so i said about how sperm are created 3 months in advance and have to be taken care of for a lot longer than a few days. he refused to accept my tit bit of information so i have told him we'll talk about 'his sperm' this weekend when we're at home. so he's now prepared for a chat.   so i've also printed off stuff proving to him that sperm always has to be taken care of 'all the time/3 months before IVF etc' and not just from when he last ejaculated  so after that revelation it's no wonder i've been on a losing battle with him. this is the man whose mother told me once that my uterus is NOT my womb and that she should know because she's had her uterus removed not her womb!!    
we are gonna be scorchio this weekend. 35oC tomorrow, 38oC sat, 36oC sun and it goes on. yikes! not gonna be getting much done. i've almost finished sorting my wardrobes so i'll finish off first thing in the morning...then it's drawers next....
we have also come up with an amazing & exciting business plan for our other place. it does involve selling this place. but basically we have lots of barns/x-houses at the other place that we were thinking of doing up & renting out. but then we wouldn't be able to do everything that we wanted to do to 'our house' there & convert everything. so we thought we could just fix the roofs and pretty everything up and then sell bric-a-brac etc out of part of it (chairs, mirrors, bedside tables etc from english boot sales) and i could have the cafe/tea-room i've always dreamed of out the other (i have a dream of selling my home-made cakes to x-pats and the french yocals). we also thought in my tea-room i could have shelves for british products such as tea, stuffing, gravy etc. there's loads you can't get in france that all the x-pats i know moan about not being able to get around here anymore.... and apparently the french are quite into stuff like that too. we also thought we could sell new world wines and have a climbing frame area for kids!!!! plus it would be a good outlet for selling our free range eggs we want to sell there when we get more chickens & also some veg produce.... so exciting. at least we have a plan of what we want to do now so when we eventually sell this place we can get cracking  we spent hours talking about it the other day. i hope you will all come and visit  

anyway i hope you all have a lovely weekend my lovelies... i know it's only thursday but i feel like i'm done for the week today!
love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a super quick post as dashing to wish our lovely Jade all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Jade - have everything crossed for you tomorrow. For some good news xx

Whirl - great news on Bethany's weight gain....but what is centiles?

Suzy - wow that would be fab setting up a tea room, selling your homemade cakes etc. that is my dream as well, exactly as you described (except obviously it would be in uk not France hehe) and I do actually sell my eggs to my work colleagues...some people think I'm mad but hay, and they love them as well because they are fresh and a lot bigger....some of my friends think we have geese not chickens!!!

Hi to lexi, 10 fingers, mungo, Charlotte, baby, Ali, Heapy, grace,loops and anyone else I've missed.

Afm it's dh birthday so just about to cook him a nice dinner, steak and jacket potato and salad....can't wait for the weekend and it's supposed to be hot so yayyy...love to all, catch up properly soon.xxx


----------



## suzymc

*sturne* - Ooooo spooky. I was just thinking about you and i thought you hadn't been on for a few days and then voila!!! you appear. hehe! you can't beat our girls eggs can you really? the yolks are just so much bigger than shop bought organic free range  yum yum. our girls are having a lot of tomatoes at the moment as i can't keep up with eating all the ones we have growing. aw, hopefully we'll both have our tea room dream come true (one day). we used to have geese & one laid every few days. i wasn't keen!!! you could make 1 omelette with 1 egg, but it never tasted right lol. have a good evening with DH, happy birthday to him  enjoy the sun hun..... how long until Serum? do you know when they're open again? i'll have to do my Hidden C next month now as they were shut during my last AF. not sure i'm gonna get a big enough 'sample' though. how much do you have to send them? gosh! the things we all talk about..... xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi all 

Just a quickie to say       to our lovely Jadey for tomorrow x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Be on properly to or row but just wanted to wish Jadey the very best of luck for tomorrow.      . You go girl! X


----------



## jadeyjade

Awww Massive Thanks Girls  so sweet of you all 

Just a quick one from me tonight, want to get to bed so tomorrow comes quicker 

Really thought it was over last night, i was in Sooo much pain and being 2 days late with AF, I really thought it was on its way!

Still No sign of the witch though!!!

Have not tested yet, so yes being a VERY Good Girl... (which is not like me at all) 
Have 3 test for the morning 2x First Response and 1x Digital Clear Blue 
Eeeekkkkkk    
Will let you all know as soon as possible xxxx
*Oh Suzy*, whats the Tea? I have Organic Clipper, which i love but not the decaf version  also tried Tettly decaf (Not Nice) xx


----------



## loopskig

Hooray for your massive nips Jade!      for the morning xxx xx

LOVE TO ALL x


----------



## Grace72

Thanks Whirl looks like i'm to see the midwife just before my 12week scan .  As i'm still being monitored by ARGC i dont feel too bad to see them sooner. 

Jade - lots of luck. I was up at 4am as i had to pee again through the night and didnt think i would have enough 3 hours later. You may have that experience  . Clear blue is the better one so dont panic if you dont see lines on the others as they do come eventually.  Sending you lots of    

Grace xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Ok Girls so your the first to know    
  
Did two First Response this morning and it was Negative (but then noticed a very faint line) 
Did the Clear Blue and it said PREGNANT 1-2 Weeks
OMG This is unreal  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing news Jadey!!!! huge huge congrats to you both. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Enjoy every minute xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!!!! Wohooooooooooooooo!! This is the best news you go Jadey girl!!! Always trust instinct girls this is proof again! 

I am so so happy for you both, and after everything you've been through.....


----------



## suzymc

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
congratulations jade  

Jade hunny what fantabulous news. i second what 10f&t just said.... always trust instinct. you really had proper symptoms there 
aw fab fab fab. i'll be smiling all through my french lesson this morning and they'll all think i'm mad. haha

              

ah finally us pumpkins are being blessed........ onwards and upwards y'allllllll
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

jade - amazing news. Those pesky first response kits did the same for me, clear blue is better - It speaks to you and how nice is it to read PREGNANT - 1-2 weeks            . Huge congrats hon! Roll on morning sickness  LOL!


Grace x


----------



## loopskig

Jade darling that is the BEST news. Well done!!!!!!!! So thrilled for you. Bet it will take the weekend (and more) to sink in. You deserve this so much. How are you feeling? Was DH with you for test?
Any news from Buttley - think she had a scan last week? Send her our love please.
When is your brother's baby due? Think you might need to make sure he is under no illusions - you are now in contention to have your favourite girl's name back! xx

Suzy - good luck with your chats this weekend babe. Brave girl. Let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you.

Centiles (A couple of you asked about these) I have come to know them quite well and we are not always on friendly terms.
There is a little NHS chart which all babies have their weight plotted on. At the point of being born this takes into consideration prem/late and scales reading. Eg. Joe was 5 days early and 6lb 12oz which put him nearly on the 25th centile. Kig and I are not the biggest of folks so that's about right but really it doesn't matter if they start on the 2nd or 98th line. The point being that, wherever you start, for optimum health everyone is just supposed to track along somewhere near YOUR line for your whole life. You are allowed to fluctuate as is normal for us all but if you gain or lose meaning you cross over lines on the graph its not ideal. Crossing two centile lines is deemed to be cause for alarm.
If you follow the 25th line all the way to age 18 it predicts Joe will be 60kg and 170m tall. Clearly this is not a guaranteed scientific conclusion but its the best the medical professionals can do to monitor progress.
I was never an absolute staunch 'must breastfeed no matter what' mother BUT I did want to feed Joe myself so long as it was deemed the best thing for him as the benefits list is huge. In short I wanted to feed Joe myself unless a professional told me otherwise. I have since learned that actually its more than their job's worth to use the F word so they were never going to instruct me that way!
Joe did not manage to gain much weight at the beginning really and there were always mother in laws/aunts willing me to take the 'easy' option and give him a bottle however the midwives/health visiting team said he was fine. Doing all the right things - wet & dirty nappies, feeding regularly, starting to move/smile/whatever milestones at the appropriate times. At the point that he crossed two lines they were keen to pass the buck though and recommend I have him seen by GP. GP said the same, weight gain not ideal but there was clearly nothing at all wrong with him and I should absolutely carry on as I was doing. Same thing happened the next month with HV referring us to GP and at that point GP also keen to follow the rules referred us on up to the hospital which did panic me a bit. There were two points on baby Joe's (3w & 12w) where he was actually off the chart entirely, considered bad for even a premature twin!
Consultant also confirmed the little rascal was fine but just not as big as they might like "keep calm and carry on Mrs Kiggell" in fact the only thing they prescribed was 2 warm baths a day (for me!) which i never quite worked out if that was for genuine milk production or placebo relaxation purposes - needless to say it was completely unrealistic as I had a new baby boy to look after. Think I managed two a week! At about 5m we were back at GP with the same thing again and only then did he say OK this has gone on long enough now and said for me to give him x1 bottle a day. At this point that was 1/7 feeds a day I think and so as he began weaning later that month and got older his milk feeds diminished. We continued the one bottle a day until 12m so then it was only 1/2, formula at bedtime and me in the morning. With hindsight I do wish I'd had some more education and courage to stick with my instincts as this issue that was rectified ar around 5.5m could have been due to the introduction of formula as much as it may have been the introduction of some mushed up food. I'll never know for sure but think if I'd just started the weaning a little early at 5m he would never have had any bottles at all. I feel I failed with that but can't really change it now. You will be pleased to hear that now we very rarely get the book out at all. They are mostly for 0-6/12monthers and even they should only need them every month or so at the beginning unless there is a 'problem'. Joe will be 4 on Boxing Day and is very safely hovering around the 50th centile line, a massive gannet and regularly eating more than me. Perhaps I now need to be concerned about him being overweight? One thing is for sure the worry doesn't stop it just finds another focus! And its only for life! I so badly hope that you all know exactly what this feels like firsthand one day  

I can appreciate that the HVs need some measurable way of checking up on babies and this appears to be the best way anyone can think of doing it but I am confident in saying that this is only to be used in conjuction with observation of the child itsself as there is much more valuable insight from looking at their general behaviour.

Whirl - the story above is mostly for your benefit darling. I'm not much of a help when it comes to proper advice I know but all I can say is I would urge you to be as relaxed as you can. Sounds like little Bethany is going just great. She is so lucky to have such a brilliant mummy to look after her. In 2009 there was a seperate chart for breast-fed babies, nowadays I think they use the BF chart as the default and so little chaps on formula appear to be misleadingly hefty.

Heapy I think you asked me how many magic beans there are in my little box? Sorry if it wasn't you, someone did! Started in July, 1 cycle down, 4 to go. Hoping I don't need them all! Taken the tabs for Aug now I just have to sit and wait while they work their magic on my barren messed up insides - well you know what I mean not sit and wait exactly!  
How's little Evan getting on with his Indian head massage?  
Are the girls still loving it or has the novelty of dirty nappies worn off? Do they have exam results next week?

So thrilled that Jade & Co have got us close to 50/50 dream realisation. Flipping brilliant. Cannot wait for the day when we are all in the top section of that table!
Next up Charlotte, Sturne, Ali (and fingers crossed me too). There is always a bit of a twinge though that its a bit of a shame for those of us who haven't got there  to be in a minority. Patience ladies - as if we haven't exercised enough already  

AFM best mate coming up at lunchtime to stay for the weekend. She got wed at Easter and is hoping to start a family so I have spent the last few weeks day-dreaming and praying that she's bringing some fab secret news with her. I hate to think of my favourite friends having to go through this awful ordeal themselves. My sis in law has been diagnosed with PCOS recently and although they weren't thinking of having children yet she's really worried and thinks they'd best get trying sooner rather than later. Why can't it be as easy as it is on the telly!? What a rubbish game. Still we have lots of other good things in our lives to be thankful for I suppose.

Love to all, you are in my thoughts always - especially Simone and Ruth at the moment
Loopy xx xx


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> 
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer *Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor Lots of fun with  Bethany Mae born 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Pet Collector *Heapy (Swindon) Dodgy tubes Lots of fun with  Evan Neville born 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now! Lots of fun with  Joseph Peter born 27/7/12 7lb 15oz
> Simonechantelle () x2 ICSI Poor baby Isaac here for only 6 days, in our hearts forever
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF  due Jan 2013
> McD Challenger -Grace () Bit of both   twins due April 2013 12w scan 10/9
> Buttley (Notts)  due April 2013 Scan 6/8/12
> Power Plater *Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes  due May 2013 12w scan?
> 
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> Serial Dropout *Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Sneaky Clomid x5 >July UTD 8/9
> Princess of Thieves ?Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo FET Aug 2012
> Chicken Chaser Sturne (Berks) Male Factor? ICSI#4 Sept 2012 Serum
> Cat Lady *AliG (Newbury) Who knows! IVF #3 Autumn 2012
> Madame Motivator *SuzyMc (France) Fibroids IVF#4 Nantes
> Maggie's Mum ?Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#3 ARGC Immunes 20/6
> Jackie Stallone-a-like -Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens
> Toe Tickler ?Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3 / Adoption?
> Holistic Hippy -10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF #2 Jan 2013
> Gutter Girl *Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS IVF#5 / Adoption?
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper A break / IVF#3? / Adoption?
> 
> _* for those coming along to next meet up
> 
> Leamington or Bicester 9/9/12 (Jadey, Suzy, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy, Ali.... Lexi?)
> MK 29/04/12 (Jade, Michelle, Loops, Ruth, Jane, Suzy, Whirl)
> Northampton 15/01/12 (Whirl, Suzy, Jane, Mungo, Loops)
> _


I know I've asked a few times but because I didn't change the HoF I still can't remember if its Leamington Spa or Bicester. Ruth thought she might do Bicester but not otherwise but actually I doubt she'll come to either. Makes very little difference to me. 10FT did I see that you are looking for a lift? I'm happy to pick you up from home or F&Benny if we're at Bicester but prob a bit of a detour if Leamington.

*Dinners*
Mon - lasagne
Tue - salmon & veg bake
Weds - easy pasta with jar tom sauce & tuna
Thurs - lamb, tabbouleh, new pots
Tonight - haddock risotto
Sat - jane's curry with paneer
Sun - roast chicken
Mon - enchilladas
Tues - out on a date with Mr Kig
Weds - at my mums
Thurs - pork stew

that's as far as I got with my plan but we're back into the routine of organic stuff and smoothies as we had a bit of a break from thinking about it while in Cornwall. Too many pasties, cream teas and fish and chips on the harbour wall!


----------



## suzymc

wow... mammoth post loops my luv..... looking forward to reading properly.... 


help me! i'm melting. it's stupidly hot here. we were at 35.5oC by 1pm so goodness knows what it is now. am off to put my bikini on and moan lots about how hot it is. seriously this is just too hot!!!!! it's gonna be 39oC tomorrow. i think i'll be mostly lying down on a cool tiled floor!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. i may also be a wee bit drunk!


----------



## charlotte80

Jade - many congratulations   
Please pass on any tips- what did you do, not do, eat, not eat...... I'm sure nothing you did or didn't do really helped but I'd still like to know just in case  

Why does everything have to revolve around money? Had an orthodontist appointment this morning as have been interested in sorting out a tooth for a while now. I'm looking at £3900 to have braces on my top and lower teeth to correct the problem. I just don't have that sort of money but don't want to regret not having it done either. I'm also concerned about money if this FET doesn't work, DH said I thought we had discussed no more after this but I just don't know if I can walk away and say no more. Still having back pain, now wondering if its the prostap kicking in, night sweats are also not helping my general mood this week. 

Suzy -   we are looking forward to a nice sunny weekend here but nowhere near as hot as you have it. The other day when you talked about vitamin d, it rained!!! We had rain Wednesday and yesterday too so not getting as much vitamin d as you!! How is the skipping going? I need to do exercise but can't get myself motivated at all  

Loops - I would love to make the meet but as this FET cycle has not gone to plan I could be looking at that weekend for them to go back in so I shall have to try the next time. 

Hello to Grace, 10FT, Lexi, Anna, Mungoadams, While, Heapy, Sturne, Alig,  

Oh also DH asked if we were going to defrost both embies the other day, I said I thought we had agreed yes in case one doesn't survive, I'm not sure now whether he is worried about multiples or thinks we could keep one for a second go. I'm still in favour of defrosting both and transferring both, what do you ladies think?


----------



## jadeyjade

Awwww Thanks Girls!!! Really never thought i would ever see those flashing BFP's and symbols for me...Not yet anyway  

Today has been 'unreal' 

I got up at 6.10am and couldn't wait any longer to wee. Both me and DP had booked today off work so yes he was with me.
I don't know who was more Nervous. We were waiting for the '3 Min's' to pass before we could cjeck the result and i literally thought my head was gonna explode, I felt sick and shaky, we both had to lay down for a Min. I asked DP to go into bathroom and check the test, he went and then said "No" my heart sank and i couldn't seem to understand what he was saying. I said "what, one line or two?" he said "one" i thought he must of read it wrong, he has trouble seeing things at the best of times  
I went to look at the test and noticed the faintest second line ever!!! I said "theres a really faint line" DP was already distrote which was hard to see. His face lifted a little and i saw hope. We repeated this process with the other FR, with the same result. Then we did the Clearblue digital, and saw 'Pregnant 1-2' laughter followed tears and lots of shouting "YES" "YES"..... 
We got ready and went straight to Nurture wanting a blood test or some reassurance. The nurse told me that they can't do a beta today as it needs repeating in 48hrs which is Sunday and no bloods are done on Sundays. My heart sank and then she said "But, we will scan you on Monday" YES! relief.... Given my history of ectopic, we want to be sure and i am relieved they do too. 
So scan on Monday Morning to check everything is going well and in the right place  

Don't think i did anything that would have helped me to get Pg, this cycle has just had to fit in with me! 
I had one day of rest which was ET day, then back to work and carried on as normal, drank caffeine, had take aways.... 
I truly believe it is down to the Natural Fet Cycle, not having the drugs in my body and feeling more relaxed due to that. Apparently Natural FET has Amazing success rates and i remember my consultant telling me all about these success rates and he actually said "you will get pg on a natural cycle" 

loops thanks for remembering about my brother, they actually had the baby 2 weeks ago, a little boy weighing 7"8. He is lovely, Oh and the name thing was my FIL's name (a boy's)  
My brother gave me so much **** about me not wanting him to have that name. He didn't chose it in the end but he Reilly wanted to. When i told him our news today he said "let's hope you have a boy"   Haha

Any way today has just been a ball of emotions and shock and lots of phone calls, Buttley is over the moon and cried buckets when i told her, which was a lovely exprience to share with her. She had her Scan and everything is Normal and she is now starting to believe it, she had NO symptoms AT ALL! Oh a few AF pains 5 days before OTD but nothing really, she said even now she doesnt feel any different, so it just shows that we are all different.  

I Actually allowed myself to go into Mothercare and have a little look, i have avoided those places like the plague and don't think i have EVER been into one... It was lovely have this Hope  

Thanks again for all your continued support... You are all amazing girls and i know all of our dreams Will come true, it's just a matter of time......      xxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations Jade on your BFP        so pleased for you xxxxx


Love Daisy xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey - I am really chuffed for you Hun.  Woohoo on the successful run of the pumpkins.  You just make sure you look after yourself and lots of rest now where you can.  All my first response were faint yet clear blue digital was accurate as was the test we had been given by the clinic that got a strong response.  Roll on Monday then so that you can get more reassurance. Your story is so lovely and your DP sounds over the moon.  Enjoy every second.

AFm - I will be on here properly at the weekend.  I have abandoned the attempts to breastfeed and am now phasing out the pump regime and introducing formula.  He just is not interested and pumping every three hours after he takes an hour to feed was draining me and it meant that any awake time Evan had I couldn't play with him and had to put him down so I could pump.  I just want to enjoy every second with him and not waste a single moment as I know it goes so quickly.  I am now doing a pump every six hours and for a lesser amount but it has resulted in engorged boobs and to even lift my arms is painful.  God bless the special boob ice packs - I am even looking longingly at bags of frozen peas!  Will be back to full posting once I get this pain cracked x


----------



## loopskig

Heapy darling it might or might not be the answer for you but the couple.of times i had blocked ducts (agony!) i found heat packs most help. You can get littlerectangular padsthat are sold as hand warmers . Mine were boot warmers and so foot shaped. Perfect to fit inside bra. Hope you get some relief. Quickly xxzx


----------



## loopskig

Ah although i remember now that heat packs were for relieving blockage plus added bonus at the same time stimulating supply - you don't want that! Xx


----------



## sturne

Good morning 

Jade - congratulations, am so happy for you Hun, after 7 years of ttc you truly deserve this...I really pray and hope that we can all get our BFP that we deserve but for now this is for Jade
              

Suzy - I also have light af so was a little worried too hw I was going to get the blood sample done ok to penny. But you only need about 2 or 3 drops (probably best to do on day 1 or day 2) your heaviest days and do it first thing in the morning (as more comes out) sorry for tmi....and then mix it with a tiny bit of water or saline...good luck.

Heapy - sorry you are in pain  hope it starts to lift soon. 

Well the sun is shining here so going to make the most of it today. Going to sit in the garden and read my 50 shades book as haven't had a chance the past week to read it. I bought dh a helicopter chair for his birthday- have any of you seen them? They are great but of course I couldn't buy just one for him I had to get one for myself too.   And I got the purple ones so even better as I am known at work as the purple lady     

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi girls

My mum is here this week so won't be posting much.

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Jade - so pleased for you!     

Love to all and will catch up properly soon

Whirl xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Its over, i started bleeding today followed by a negative test! 
WHY? i just don't understand, i felt SO pregnant 
Is this a MMC? 
who can i ask? the hospital cant do anything till tomorrow? 
xxx


----------



## suzymc

jade - oh sweeheart. No!!!!! i don't know how heavy you are so i can't say for sure. Is there no emergency line with anyone you can ring? i feel so helpless     big big hugs darling.       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Suzy- spoke to emergency line doctor who said it's not a good sign. 
Bleeding is now full AF along with awful pain  its defo mmc
So cruel xxx


----------



## sturne

Ohh jade I'm so sad to hear this Hun. Nothing I can say will help but I'm so sorry xx


----------



## loopskig

Oh poor poor Jade. I am so Sorry. Don't want to believe you. :-(
We're out and about. Will be back to check on you later x


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade,so sorry big hugs. Keeping everything crossed for you lovely. Can the clinic see you tomorrow? Xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Jade, I'm so so sorry I really hope this works out to be a cruel test and that it isn't a mmc. Lots and lots and lots of love x x x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Jade - gutted at your news and so, so very sorry.  I hope you and DP are being there for each other at this terrible time.  Hope the clinic give you a better idea tomorrow of what has happened xxxxx I am secretly hoping they give you a different scenario


----------



## suzymc

jade -   i can't begin to imagine how distraught you both must be. what are you doing tomorrow? are you ringing or going straight in? thinking of you lots. have you had a chance to talk to anyone about it? have you rung M?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hey jade, so sorry about your news, sending you lots of love pet!!!!! xxxxxx

We've just put ivf on hold again till the new year. It will be over a year since last go but I've just been offered a new job. For last couple of years we've put everything on hold just in case the ivf works out but I think I can't hold out any longer. Went for an interview last week and so thrilled I got the offer on Friday. So I think I need to settle in at my new place before we start again. So ladies I'm going to keep checking in to see how your all getting on but I'll not have any ivf chat to join in on!!! 

Hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

jade - i cant believe it- i'm so sorry.    i know its really important to get a HCG to get an idea of  your level. i know argc asks for this for new patients as its gives them something to work on to support you next time. I really hope tomorrow is ok for you hon. 

Grace x


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks Girls  

Slept all day yesterday...
Hospital confirmed what i already knew this morning, i suffered a Miscarriage yesterday  
So Very cruel! 
The doctor was vey nice and gave us lots of future options but said there was nothing we could have done differently and it's just 'one of those things' 
Getting some more rest today...   xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Jade, my poor love, I hoped it wasn't true   I just want to give you a huge hug, you've been through so much already this year     my thoughts are with you both x x x x


----------



## suzymc

jade - oh no! i feel so so sad for you both. big big hugs     glad the doctor was v nice, that is always a help. you rest up. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade, I am so sorry honey  . Life really is very cruel sometimes, thinking of you and your dh xxx


----------



## Grace72

Jade hon


----------



## Daisy Princess

So sorry Jade     it's so cruel xx


----------



## Whirl

Jade I'm so so sorry life is so cruel sometimes


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey - so sorry to hear your sad news.  I hope you and DP find comfort in each other to get through this.  Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Awwwww Thanks Girls
The support i get from you all, is amazing  
Only you lot really 'get it' 
Even family don't know what to say  

I've finally eat something and feeling a little better at the moment 

Have some concerns about immune issues now this has happened, what do you guys think? as i haven't got a clue about immunes or NK cells but worried about spending out 6k for this to happen again, if there is something i can take or do to help? 

Thanks again, don't know what i would do without you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

jadey jade hon - queen of your immunes here ready to help anytime you need. Feel free to PM anything you need specific otherwise agate's forum is full of info to start with.


Grace xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade, just to echo Grace have a look at Agates posts and if you post a question she'll reply with her advice. I'm a bit of an immune novice but like you I wouldn't spend any more money until I have investigated everything.

Glad you have eaten something and feeling a bit brighter, don't rush to make any sense of all this honey and have lots of cuddles with dh tonight xxx


----------



## loopskig

Just on phone so no point trying a long one but couldn't not acknowledge poor jade. How can this be after the elation you were feeling just a.few days ago. Babe i am so so sorry. It's just so unfair . Its more common than you think though so not necessarily an immune issue.that Will effect you in the future.lets hope not. I think that's all relatively easy to investigate with bloods but one of our other resident experts Will guide you.
Pleased to hear you thinking about anothertreatment as it means.you have some positivity in you but for now some time for you to be miserable is justified. I hardly want to say it as it won't improve the situation for you but i suppose its good to know you can get pregnant once/twice then you can do again. So much love to you and other half darling. Tears and thoughts are with you xx

Anna mate well done on job. Another patronising comment coming up... You hear of plenty natural miracles coming after a big change of work home etc. Pray that's the base for you and new job have to be disappointed. I got a child substitute hound and it worked for me Xx xx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - aw hun. glad you've managed to eat something.  i am always in 2 minds about immunes. i echo what Loops has said and that is that it's rather common. I read a statistic in my pregnancy book that 70% of embryos conceived naturally don't make it past AF, meaning many women didn't even know they were pregnant. I don't know how they ever got that statistic but it doesn't necessarily mean that those 70% of embryos didn't mis-carry or not implant due to immune issues. however, as you are now questioning that then perhaps it's something to look into. Posting a message to Agate is always a good start. sadly you have to have the tests to know what to take according to what you may or may not have. i am the opposite of most and am not a staunt believer in this whole immune thing. sure it has given BFPs to a lot of ladies who hadn't had one or kept one before but then whose to say it wasn't just their time anyway. it such an expensive thing to do. but i'm sure Grace, 10f&t etc will disagree with me. but it's always good to have more than one point of view. i hope that helps.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks Girls  

Had a quick look at Agate forum and its another world of stuff, but well worth looking into.
The only reason i am unsure about what happened is because i actually miscarried the fetus, 
which looked like a Very small baby   Sorry for being so graphic but it tells me that, it did implant and continue to grow until 5-6 weeks. I know it is very common but even if i was not going through IVF or FET i would have known as i saw it with my own eyes. I am struggling to get the image out of my mind.

DP has gone back to work today and i am supposed to be in Leicester at Uni to complete a face-face Compulsory Assignment and have been told if i don't mange to complete it, then it will effect my overall grades for the year. Looks like i will have to go in and do it tomorrow or Thursday. The saying "Life goes on" springs to mind, it just seems as though everything is going back to normal and it doesn't feel right. 

Not sure if i shared with you what happened at the hospital, well, they are keen to start me on two trials, including embryo glue and another where they take a sample of the lining of the womb. He explained it to me like, imagine when you cut yourself, all the antibodies rush to the area to fix it which increases blood flow and starts to repair, well it has been in trials for a while but has shown to double the chances of success with IVF.  
We asked about immune testing and they said one of the tests includes taking a sample of the lining of the womb and also blood tests. DP clicked on here and said "well if you are already taking a sample of the lining can't we do both at the same time" (Meaning the trial and immune check) Doctor smiled and said Yes, that would be the best option. It was nice for DP to actually be involved and making some decisions for us. 
So basically i would have two trials at the same time and also have my immunes checked.
Very confussing- i know. 
I am just trying to think it was just 'one of those things' and maybe the baby had chromesone problems and just couldn't grow anymore. Hopefully it is one step closer to keeping a pregnancy full term. It is slightly reassuring that i was pregnant and just pray that it happens again and stays next time 

Sorry it has all been about me, Please tell me about you? whats going on with you all ? 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey - it is so nice that you are getting hospital support and that they will explore options with you.  Our natural miracle ended in mc seven years ago and the scan will always stay with me.  When we got ivf BFP I dreaded those first early scans, especially as I was so worried about DP and another heartbreaking experience.  I think you have to explore all avenues that will give you confidence in the next cycle.  And on the other plus side look at my miracle - not only an ivf baby but survived his placental abnormality too so hold out for your miracle too.  Crappy that you have to do your assignment and are feeling rushed to return to normality.  When I was going through my mc I was supposed to be flying out for my 30th birthday Ibiza weekend and DP had to go on a stag weekend for his close friend.  I was in no state to head off partying but DP couldn't back out so I ended up on my own in our flat for the whole weekend, the girls being looked after at mums.  It was an awful, lonely experience and DP isnt a talker so it all got brushed under the carpet.  The people on the stag do didn't even know what had happened.  I went for an angel healing session about three years ago for a laugh for my friends birthday and the lady picked up on what had happened and I ended up in tears and finally opened up about it.  She told me I had to go home and speak to DP about it in depth as he also really needed to talk.  Make sure that even if life does return to normality you still have that grieving time together and talk about what has happened otherwise it will stay dormant and rear up at an unexpected time or could cause you underlying stress xxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Jade - there are no words to express my sadness for you   it is such a cruel world to get so close to your dream and then have it snatched away  . 

Miscarriages are a painful experience that will unfortunately stay with. Cry when you want, its good to let it out. Sorry you have an assignment that needs doing and hope you find the strength to get it done. As Heapy says it is a lonely experience because people around you offer condolences but then they think you have moved on. I know I still remember the day like yesterday, remember my due date and still have days where I cry about it all. Its good to hear the hospital are offering suggestions of different things to try. Just take each day as it comes and get lots of TLC from DH.

With regards to immunes, my natural killer cells are borderline and I think had I not already had 4 failed cycles then they would not offer me anything but as I said I'm prepared to try anything I will be starting clexane and prednisolone when I start my pessaries. I am also have an intralipid next Tuesday and should I get a positive outcome will need another. The first two drugs are not that expensive, the IV is though mainly because its done through healthcare at home who come and administer it in your home. I am sure there are cheaper ways around this but I didn't want the hassle.

I have now started the progynova after my scan yesterday, back next monday to see if the progynova is doing the trick.


----------



## Grace72

Jade hon - i had the "scratch" or D&C both at CRGH and ARGC . It does increase your success rate. i was given an info sheet on it from CRGH so happy to email it to you if you want. Just PM your address if you would like a copy. I also had a hysteroscopy where fluid is used to distend the uterine cavity and abnormalities, such a polyps, fibroids etc.

The study of immunology is still new and i had it after 2 failed cycles . here's 2 links i got from ARGC as i questioned everything before i went back on steroids and IVIG. http://repro-med.net amd www.haveababy.com and www.rcog.org.uk .

Dr gorgy in London runs an immunes practice and he also send his sample to Chicago which is the best for giving a full diagnosis. The one i paid at CRGH was too basic and pretty useless. ARGC also sends the blood sample to chicago so i didnt make a separate appointment with Dr Gorgy. Not sure how much he charges but his consultation is around £200 mark i think. He also sends samples to Serum for hidden C but you can do this cheaper by sending your AF blood direct .

As you can see the entire IVF book and procedures were thrown at me and i self treated myself for hidden C as one type of immunes is linked to Hidden C according to Serum.

Glad the hospital appointment helped you through this fact finding process. If you are like me. you just want some answers so you can improve your chances for next time. I just remember CRGH being so unhelpful and made you feel like a number when it didnt work out. I was fuming with their follow up or lack off . 

AFM - hello everyone.  Had a retest for immunes and everything ok this time, so i was not treated for IVIG again but still on steroids. Had a quick scan too to check they are still going and they are. Have another scan on Friday for measurements and heart rate . Morning sickness kicked in today again. Yesterday i wasnt bad but today oh boy! Feeling yukking and want to be in bed. Everything tastes bitter as well 

Gx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Heapy-* thanks for your kind words. You are right, Evan is a little Miracle! i am lucky that DP is a talker and in touch with emotions. He is so thoughtful and caring but i can tell he is worrying about me. He really wanted this, this time. Our last cycle was around the time his dad passed away and he wasn't in the right space (understandably) but this time i can see how devastated he is both for me and for him. I work as a counsellor and have access to support at work so hope that helps. i will be ok, i think focusing on moving on with tx will help too.  Hope your feeling a bit better (.)(.) xxx

*Charlotte-* Thanks your kind words and the info Hun  As i said to Heapy, ive got a good one in DP so am lucky he is so caring. He is back at work today but ringing me every hour (bless him) he offered to take me to and from uni on Thursday so i can complete my assessment. 
I hope Tueday goes as well as possible for you and that you get one step closer to your dream. FET does work and i'm sure your getting the best possible care. It also helps to be 'in the know' like you are. xxx

*Grace*- WOW Thanks! so much to look into, What is this Hidden C? heard lots about it on here but never knew what it was. I will PM you now. Glad you know about 'the scratch' it makes sense that it can help. 
ARGC sound amazing! I am going to spend a few days researching all this stuff so i can be prepared and know where i stand. Nurure told me that costs for immunes were around £500 which i thought was pretty cheap compared to 6k or two failed treatments (when you get then get it funded n NHS) Seems like a no brainer o me. WHy would anyone want to go through 2 MC at 12k before spending £500? 
I need to look at the links and get back to you, but i am SO grateful for people like you. I am So Sorry you have had to go through all this 
Sorry your feeling like poo. 
Really glad your scan went well and everything is going ok this time with immunes  hope your not worrying too much hun xxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - hun, i'm sorry because i think you may have misread what i wrote. i wasn't implying you hadn't miscarried i was sadly agreeing with Loops that it's very common and not necessarily anything to do with you. it's especially common around the time AF is due. it was more likely not to be you than for it to be. i'm getting the hidden C done next month. It's hidden Chlamydia that doesn't show up on regular tests. It can stop implantation if you have it and only Serum in Greece test for it. Basically you send a sample of your AF blood and they then test for Chlamydia but more 'in depth' to the tests in the UK, if you have it then it can also effect DH's sperm as he would have it too. You then take a long & strong course of anti biotics if you are found to have it.
i have Agates immune posts on immunes bookmarked and refer to them often. there are quite a few things to look out for that can indicate immunes. During my research about Nuture Nott i read up about the scratch test that they do and it sounds brilliant. certainly something i would have done if i ever go there myself. they do the test in Paris & i have considered it & probably will if #4 fails.
are you interested in reading what my book says about early miscarriages? it may help a little? i can copy it in a PM if you're interested. 
sorry about your assessment that you have to do 
It's strange to actually want it to be just one of those things, life is so odd sometimes. but i hope it was. but i don't at the same time. do you know what i mean? i think that Nurture's immunes are different to Zita Wests etc which charge around £2,000. So perhaps the £500 is for the level 1's? Then if there is anything wrong they may suggest the level 2's to you which will cost more. There's different levels and ways of doing the immunes. 10f&t may be able to explain more as i think she had her level 1's done and then went for the full on test at ZW afterwards. The level 1's are a good indication without going the whole hog. more big hugs 

*grace* - aw hun  double trouble causing you trouble! good news though on not needing another IVIG. All the best for Fridays scan 

everyone else. i promise a BIG post soon. think i owe replies from awhile back now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*jade* - also i forgot to mention Progesterone. low levels of progesterone can also cause a miscarriage. has anyone mentioned this to you? this is a very common cause of miscarriages. i've done a lot of research into miscarriages. if any of the below applies to you it may be worth asking at Nurture about progesterone monitoring. I am going to make sure my progesterone is monitored even more on my next cycle. it is monitored in France but i'm not 100% sure i am being treated in relation to my progesterone so i want to make sure i am on this cycle & that everything is as it should be.

"Progesterone is responsible for preparing the uterus for implantation. If you have low progesterone, chances are the baby will not be able to implant which may result in a chemical pregnancy. And, low progesterone may keep you from ovulating. Keep in mind that once both estrogen and progesterone levels drop, your body prepares to break down the lining and thus your period begins. If your progesterone is dropping during pregnancy, you are in danger of losing the baby.

Some symptoms of low progesterone: 
If you have short cycles (25 days or under), you may have low progesterone. As women age, progesterone may decrease as well. Other symptoms may be severe PMS and weight gain. Stress, whichs stimulates cortisol production, will also decrease progesterone production making conception more difficult and could jeopardize a pregnancy. Progesterone actually produces a more calming effect than cortisol which increases stress

What it boils down to is this:
If you have short cycles, have suffered from infertility or are a bit older than the average mother, you may want to have your progesterone checked. The best time to get checked is around the time of ovulation so you can begin taking supplements if needed. Natural progesterone seems to be a safer than synthetic progesterone and can aid in both achieving and maintaining a pregnancy. Take what you've learned about progesterone to your doctor"

i hope that helps xx


----------



## suzymc

*I am just about to donate to baby Issac. 
It is his funeral today. LittleMissM sent me a message earlier to let us know.*


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Jadey, glad to see you are getting lots of support from the hospital and DP. Re immunes I would really recommend getting these done, your GP may be able to do your level 1's for free (mine did as did 10ft's). My level 1's came back clear however I went on to have full immunes done at the ARGC and I do have raised cytokine levels which could be the reason for prev ivf failures. Although I know its not the magic solution, I would rather cover every eventuality before starting again. 

Re hidden C, I have decided to go ahead and get this done on next af. I also got tested yesterday for ureaplasma and mycoplasma which can cause probs through IVF (hidden bacteria infection that can lie in the reproductive tract) and is also connected to IVF failures. After this I guess its down to luck for me but I just cant face more failed treatment to uncover problems further down the line. 

Like everyone has said, sadly your miscarriage could be just one of those things and could be nothing to do with immunes etc but for me the heart ache just isn't worth not checking. I know we all have different opinions on this but wanted to share mine xxxx

Grace, good to hear all is well with you. Am I right in thinking the ARGC do the "scratch"? is that when the do your hysto? is that standard for them to do that?  I was at the Argc yesterday for more tests and saw Chris Evans drive past which made me smile xxx

Suzy, do you have the link for donations hon? hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## suzymc

sure xx
Donation link:

Here's the link if any of you would like to donate. 
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/charity-web/charity/finalCharityHomepage.action?charityId=1001230
go here and then click on the 'make a donation' link & enter SANDS
There is a section to leave a message etc, so you can add her name Simone Smith and her boy's name Issac
I used paypal


----------



## suzymc

Sands is the stillbirth and neonatal death charity


----------



## suzymc

*grace * - i was just trolling round FF looking for stuff on Agnus Castus and saw 2 posts from you. Made me smile  xx I have a tub in my cupboard and i'm still being hesitant about it!!


----------



## Ruthie82

Jade - Just wanted to come on to say so so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are truly with you

Ruth x x


----------



## loopskig

Who is angus ?

What a horrible day for Simone to get through.

Jade if you have to bein leic. And want a smile and.squeeZe tomorrow give me e bell. I know how.you love my phone typing so hopwfully this'll cheer you up. Facking thing! 

Love to all x


----------



## jadeyjade

Ruth- Thank You so Much!! its lovely to see your still popping on, hope your feeling a little better, i think of you often   xxxx

Suzy- Sorry hun, i might have worded my post a bit abruptly. I didn't think you were saying that   I wouldn't think you were saying that, i know what you mean and totally agree with you. Most 'normal' people don't know. I might not have known in the past before all this IVF it was just because of what i saw  
Thanks for all the info, i have been on the phone today for the last 4 hours, catching up with a friend, so not had chance to read properly. Hidden C sounds interesting as i did have that when i was 16, hence being in this situation now. The £500 is for the 'scratch' and bloods (i think) they spoke about checking for clotting issues too. 
Progesterone is very interesting, my cycles are 30-31 days and like clockwork, also as the embryo did implant and managed to live for nearly 6 weeks, that tells me maybe there is not a problem with implantation and more to do with maintaining pregnancy? i really don't know   But like you i do also hope it was just 'one of those things' as strange as that sounds, i know you 'get' it xxxx

Lexi- Thanks Hun, well worth talking to GP then about level 1's. My GP is very nice so hopefully if there is a way she can do it, I'm sure she will. I'm totally with you on not wanting the heartache, if there is something that we can do, then like you, i will do anything to rule certain things out or get a solution for all this heartache   That's shocking that your level ones came back OK and then you found that by having full immunes. Always trust your instincts   xxx

Thinking of simone today  

Loops- that really did make me smile, i hight pust do khat   Thank You Hun xxx

Back later as DP is just getting home xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

loops - hilarious - angus cactus is a herbal remedy.  

suzy - i dont know what i said on FF but i never took it in the end. just stuck to the well know remedies i PM you about. 

xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Oh suzy- Please do send me the info by PM, i really need to spend a few days 'researching' xxxx


----------



## Grace72

lexi - sorry just saw your post. Yes the hysto should cover both. I didnt want to do it but they advised strongly to improve success rate. You're also put to sleep but i didnt get any AF pain straight after , just a little the next day. That's when i sent my sample to Serum . ARCG DONT believe in it and i had long discussions about it with Mr R as they are against antibis.  He even wouldnt give me a sample during hysto. But as i bled after i used that. Just use royal mail and send as registered post. Serum are closed in August though so email Penny first and check when is best to send. She was great with me and emailed me v quickly. Good luck

Jade - hidden c is on Agate forum - its not the standard chlmydia test which i was clear on in the UK. They look at the womb lining as the bacteria lies there for years apparantly. Penny links it to immunes issues and raised NK cells so i took the decision to treat it with her help.  

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

i didn't want to read and run..... but i will do a proper post tomorrow
lol @ loops.... you're funny. love the typo's and the Angus question... Angus can regulate hormones to help with a regular cycle and LH surge

jade - awwww all's well. you know hidden C could be v likely v you so you defo should get it checked out.

be back tomorrow for a proper catch up. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just a quickly for our Jade. You're being amazingly strong Hun, I admire your strength    , its good that DP is being supportive and is a talker and it sounds like you have a great network. wishing you lots of luck for thurs, just get it out of the way and then it's done. I dont want you to feel all overwhelmed by the immunes stuff, but as you say youre in research mode, i get that. I think id be the same and i guess it ks something positive for you to focus on, so i Just wanted to mention my immunes experience so hopefully this helps.

You can get 'most' of the level one tests on the nhs if you have a kind doctor, but there are a few on the ZW list which are under level ones and which my Dr couldn't do. I tried to get them done via my endo when I was getting all the thyroid checks done, which she did, but most were repeats of what I'd had done at the Drs and only gained a couple more results. After discussing with my acupuncturist she advocated not going for a pick and mix approach as it may be that an issue lies with the one, two or or three things not included in the nhs package and so in the end I just paid for the full level ones and twos at ZW so I knew everything was covered.

Youre right, its a minefield and i felt very daunted when i first explored the issues, but having read Dr Beers book, there was just too much that was ringing true for me personally.  I'm not an expert, please only take what i say here as a guide, but i would seriously advise asking a direct Q of Agate once youve read a little bit if youre still unsure, as she is literally an expert and will answer v quickly, but a couple of things to note from my perspective

a) clinics vary in what are included in the levels ones and twos for example argc are slightly different to zw, it is based on what the consultant thinks is most important - as grace's comments on the hidden c debate shows

b) level one issues (or non issues) are not an indicator of whether you will have level two issues, in some respects they are interdependent so it's not a case of if your level ones are clear, you won't have level two issues. Id suggest if you believe there may be issues after seeking advice from those in the know, would be to go the whole hog if you're doing it but there is no right or wrong, that was just my personal opinion 

c) i would *suspect* the immunes testing for £500 may be some of the basic level one tests that Drs may do for you as opposed to the full 'Chicago' tests, as it seems these are always in the region of £2k but please don't take my word for it. You can get a full list of immunes tested at level one and two on the zw price list page of the website which will be a good starting point, you could then ask your clinic for a list of what they test for and do a comparison

The positive in all this as you say is that you did get pregnant and there was implantation so you already know much more and your treatment plan for next time can be honed to account for this knowledge, but right now I know that probably doesn't make you feel any better Hun    

I'll be doing hidden c too as I had C anyway so it's more than likely it'll be positive and need further treatment.

Finally, and only because you said you're in research mode, id advocate getting the Dr Beer book 'is your body baby friendly'. Also, There is an American doctor called Dr Braverman who is a reproductive immunologist who has a website for his clinic with a forum which (unbelievably IMHO ) he posts replies to almost every day! Ok, a lot of the time he is advocating people make an appointment to see him, but he also gives pointers and answers and it's worth scrolling down to look at the posts, I learn so much! Just google him and you'll find him.

I hope this helps Hun, you've been in my mind constantly x x 

Quick hellos to everyone else! Anna congrats on the job, you go girl! 

Love to all. Will try to pop back on before hols and do a bit of a catch up x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Jade, just wanted to say sorry to hear your heartbreaking news     

And a quick AFM post, my drugs are being delivered tomorrow (better clear out the fridge!) and I am starting D/R on the 2nd sept. Can't believe we are going through all this again, but fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. They have upped my menopur to 300 this time, so     for a better response...

Take care, 

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - I remember that delivery so well and have never had such a big parcel in my life.  I was on 300 menopur too x


----------



## sturne

Hay Ali, looks like we will be cycling around the same time then...well you probably will be bit before me but then I am doing sp and guess you are doing lp so here's throwing some    our way.

Hi to all xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls

*Ali*- Great news on the Drug delivery, hope you have made lots of space in the fridge! Sending you lots of  for a brilliant response. It's got to be a good thing that they have up'd your meds  xx

*10f&T*- Thanks for the lovely post, sooo much information Thank You! I have decided i need to go out tomorrow and buy a new Note pad! I have had so much advice and tips on here and cant seem to take it all in, better start taking notes! Oh you will be pleased to know i ordered Dr Beers Book last night form amazon so hopefully that will arrive soooon. Also had a good look at Zw website and again lots to think about. Hope your feeling ok and settling back into work ok? 

Big AFM Post: Today has been difficult, it just seems as though everything is supposed to go back to normal. I had a lot of pressure form Uni to attend the workshop which didn't help me. I sent an email to my tutor this morning saying: 
"I am planning on coming in tomorrow just to complete the compulsory role-play" To which he replied: 
" The whole workshop is compulsory not just the assessed role-play, it would be better if you stayed for the whole day. See you tomorrow" I was so upset. DP hit the roof and has made an official complaint. 
Bearing in mind this is a Counselling Based Course therefore you would expect Some level of empathy, considering the tutor has a doctorate in counselling!!! 
Based on this i decided i wasn't well enough to attend Uni or to work for that matter. 
I am off work this week due to having to be at uni. So i emailed my line manager today to tell her my situation and booked next week off work too  I now have over a week to spend some time and try to come to terms with everything. Sounds like a plan. 
DP just took me to Currys to buy me a New Food Processor! It looks FAB, i will spend the day baking tomorrow which should be therapeutic  
I have heard nothing from my family which is sad, but i suppose they don't know what to say! It's funny how when i told them all i was pregnant my phone was ringing off the hook with congratulations etc... Now Nothing! 
I want to Thank You all for being so supportive! I feel like this is a Safe space for me to be able to come (and actually Want to come) I really don't know what I would do without you all, You have given me more support than my own family  THANK YOU!!! 
Looking forward to getting Dr Beers book and having a good read, hope it comes while i'm off work.

*Suzy* Thank You So Much for the PM's, Love them and really helpful stuff there!!! Please do send me the link for the book 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hey girls, 

I am going to do a mammoth catch up post this weekend but just wanted to check in and see how our Jadey is today.....glad to see you've taken some time off work and uni, you need some time to grieve.   to your tutor, very bad and good on DP complaining. Your baking day sounds fab   xxx

Ali, yey to the drugs arrival.   it's your time xxxxx

Off to a friends wedding tomorrow should be interesting as trying not to drink! Xxx

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw Jade     glad my post was of some help and I hope you find the book useful. I read it in a day! But don't be alarmed by the size of it, the 2nd half is literally reference material x I relooked at the dr Braverman website and it has some interesting general info about miscarriage as week as the forums x

I am furious on your behalf about the attitude of your Uni esp as you say, given the nature if the discipline     grrrr let me at them! Well good for you and DP for standing up to them and I hope it all resolves itself x x I am so glad you're taking more time off hun, you take as much as you need x
I'm sorry family haven't been in touch, I think they are probably shocked and upset too and maybe unsure of how to help I'm sure their intention is to give you space x x enjoy your food processor and take it easy x x 

Lots of love to everyone else x x AF witch arrived today, feeling teary after a longish day at work and DP away tonight. Still feeling unsure of cycling again. I don't know if it's protective instinct after everything that's happened and me just wanting to avoid possible more heartache or if I'm really having second thoughts. Hmmm think I need a holiday...... 

X x


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

*jade* - oh hun! i can't believe how rotten your tutor is being. you'd think given your subject matter they'd be more understanding. some people are just idiots!  Good that you are having the week off work. It'll be good to have lots of you time and with your new food processor plenty of therapeutic times ahead  what did you get? i need to change mine. I have my eye on a big mixer with processor on top but it's rather pricey.  I am sure your family are upset but just not knowing what to say to you. most people find it hard to talk about miscarriages. they do all care hun. 
here's a link to the book http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fertility-Diet-Sarah-Dobbyn/dp/1847372007/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345720270&sr=8-1
It is of course rather diet related but there's lots of helpful advice etc. i found it a fascinating read and changed me - hopefully for the better. she reckons her book has helped many couples who have experienced miscarriages.

*loops* - thanks for the post about Centiles. It all sounds a bit of a load of silliness if you ask me & could cause so many parents unnecessary worry. what happened to good old fashioned weighing and assessment of babies happiness? i hope they don't do all that over here!!!! any fab secret news from your best friend? Aw sorry to hear about your sis-in-law. Yes, now's the time to start trying cuz sadly it could be a long road for them. but fingers crossed it won't be.

*charl* - Oooooo spooky, i too am off to my dentist soon about a brace. i think i'm going for the '6 month smile'. My dentist has just trained in it. It's invisible and is supposed to change your teeth for the better in 6 months for about £2,500. I have been umming and ahhing for about 2 years now and now i'm very very tempted. i've always put it off for baby reasons but my life has to move forward at some point. hope you are feeling a happier you. loving the look of your cake..... have you had any yet? so jel of new carpets. i LOVE the smell of new carpets. Skipping is going well thanks. i am defo loosing weight  what are the cost implications of defrosting your 2 embryos in one go as apposed to 2 gos? i'd say perhaps defrosting the one. ZW always says it's better to have one back in and freeze the others so surely that applies to defrosting one and keeping the other for another time? hmmmmmmm hard decision.

*heapy* - aw bless ya! well it's more important to have cuddles with Evan than be forever expressing. You certainly tried your best, no-one can deny that. but it's for the best to move onto formula now. your boobies prob couldn't cope with much more torture! i hope the pain is easing 

*sturne* - oh that's good to know re AF blood. i had visions of trying to collect a whole load to send to them! hehe! i'm hoping i won't be having another AF but i'd be amazed if we're that blessed!!!!    how are you and Christian Grey getting on? thx again for the v helpful PM hun. I think i'll get him on the ACE for the month of IVF as he needs breaking into this slowly.

*whirl* - hope you had a good week with your mum. i bet she loved being with you & bethany 

*anna* - don't blame you for putting IVF on hold again. congrats again on your new job. hope your stupid old boss stops being so stupid sometime soon!

*grace * - lots of best thoughts for you tomorrow hun xx how's the toilet visits going?

*lexi* - hiya hun. i'm good thanks, how's about you? i'm in a very good place right now  did u enjoy the wedding. how did the no booze go? i'm now off the stuff again!!! but i may allow the odd wee tipple.

*10f&t* - have a super duper fantabulous holiday hun. i shall spend my 2 weeks eagerly waiting to see pics and hear all about it  I get you on the whole unsure of cycling again thing. Mark and i are both in that place right now. We know we have not much hope naturally but right now we're happier with that than worrying about cycling again. i should be cycling after my next AF in 2 weeks but i won't be doing!!!!! i think it's a protective instinct with us so i'm sure it's the same for you. natural cycles are far less heartbreaking than IVF cycles.... and a lot better for our health. BUT i am sure you will be all ready for your next cycle once you've been to see George. It's only natural to feel apprehensive. i have had a LOT of second thoughts BUT i know i'll be cycling again at some point. perhaps end of October, but i feel like there's no rush and it won't be the end of the world if it's later than Oct

*alig * - fingers crossed  sounds like it's all ready to go go go.......

meet - so are we on for Leamingto Spa or Bicester? anyone know them well? where to park/eat etc etc? 10f&t is there more chance of you being able to make it if it's Bicester as Loops can then give you a lift?  

meals - we are now on our mediterranean diet and enjoying it lots. i did a paella last night with veggies, risotto rice, paprika, stock, chicken and some chorizo. twas yum & recommended. a favourite lunch is sliced mozzarella & tomatoes with a homemade pesto & balsamic drizzle & then a dip on the side, chick peas or aubergine with pitta strips. when my brain is working i'll remember what else we've had that was good.

*afm* - Chat with M went more than well this weekend. He has agreed to everything with NO arguments at all. I nearly dropped dead with shock. I must have picked my moment well. So he has agreed to vitamins and i've got him on wellman plus a strong anti-oxidant for possible DNA fragmentation. i've read it's very common for men with low motility so i can but guess he has that as so much points to that! We are also going to go to Nantes for our next cycle. I'm so happy about that!!!!   He slightly voiced his worries but is happy to go with whatever i want to do. i nearly cried! hehe! he is going to trust my insinct - apparently
Off to an x-pat party tomorrow so should be fun. It's been so hot here that it's just been too hot to do anything. we're a bit cooler today though, high of 26oC i think so i have got quite a lot done today for once..... in between TTC that is!    Must be the weather. We've never tried so much. 
Got some other great news too. I've lost 7 pounds in 6 weeks  i think that has something to do with the happier me. i don't have anything to moan about for once

much love to all
especially our Jade xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
/links


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Jade really sorry to hear about your college course, it sounds like the right decision having the next few weeks off. Glad everyone has been able to help with your queries. Were you on progesterone at the time? I was on the cyclogest pessaries 400 per day every day from egg collection to up to ten weeks pregnant. I know some clinics stop them sooner but it was something that my acupuncturist was very clear that I needed. As far as I know this is because the progesterone used to sustain a pregnancy comes from the follicule that the egg was released from but in an ivf cycle they ruin the follicule when they remove the egg (and presumably in your cycle there was no follicule as you wouldn't have ovulated?) However someone else will probably be able to give you more help on this as my knowledge is a bit patchy.

suzy so glad your chat with M went well and you are going to have your next tx at Nantes, its so important to have confidence in whoever is treating you. And I can verify that when G took vitamins, his motility did increase from about 1% to 17% (although it did not affect sperm count). So glad you are feeling happier.

10fingers sorry you are feeling teary, sounds like you need a night in front of a weepy film with a glass of wine and chocolate tonight! Dont worry about feeling unsure about cycling again, if the time is right for you to have another go you will know and make that decision then.

Lexi hope you enjoy the wedding and manage not to drink!

Sturne and Ali not long to go now! Will be thinking of you both. Ali is 300 menopur 4 vials? I started off on 4 vials and ended up on 6, which was two injections, by the end of my tx.

Charlotte how are you doing?

Grace how are you feeling? Hope you are surviving the morning sickness.

Loops thanks for answering the questions re centiles, I have hardly managed to get on the computer for a week.

Hi to everyone else

Am I right in thinking Bicester would be the best place to meet up? I know Leamington was for my benefit but I will have no problem with Bicester and I think it will be better for heapy as well as 10fingers? Wherever we go please can it be somewhere that is ok with bf? (ie a cafe / restaurant rahter than a pub restaurant .

AFM had a lovely week with my mum, it was really good to spend some time together. Also the hv came and Bethany has stayed on 25th centile the same as last time and has put on another 7 oz in a week so all is good.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - hey you  that's exactly why i was wondering if anyone knew Bicester, in the hope someone knows of somewhere ok with bf. silly old world we live in hey. you should be able to bf anywhere!! That was a v good increase in motility. M's sperm count is great it's just the motility that is usually at 4% for A & 20% for A&B together. Which we all know ain't great for TTC. I think my weight loss and the fact i'm actually ovulating this month is making for a happier Suzy, that and not having to have any rows/discussions with M, still can't believe he just agreed. My Dad said maybe he'd been thinking about it a lot since we last talked about it and was just waiting for me to approach the subject again 
Great news on Bethany. glad you had a lovely time with your mum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, most places are fine its just that I do not feel comfortable trying to feed ina pub.  Also, places where we sit in a booth (like when we went to frankie and benny's in Leicester) or with sofas are better than normal chairs but I can feed in a normal chair if I have to.  Wel done on the weight loss and hope the happiness continues! xx


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - ok dokeeee  we have a mission. xx


----------



## jadeyjade

*Lexi-* Thanks Hun, Hope the wedding went well and you enjoyed being T-Total, it's nice sometimes to watch others make a prat out of them selves.  xxx

*10F&T-* Sorry your feeling teary  It's completely natural to have doubts about cycling again. lets be honest, i dont think any of us would go through this given the choice. After everything you have been through it is so hard to not expect more heartache  I do understand. When i was experiencing pregnancy pains, i said to DP nothing can be as painful as the thought of never having children of my own, not sure if that helps but my i hope so  I looked at Dr Bravermans Website too, Very interesting! not seen the forum yet so will have another look
Happy Holidays babe, hope take time for yourselves and have a lovely time together  Thinking of you xxx

*Suzy*- Excellent News! Glad DH is listening to you! Lets face it, your probably right about this  Good to see your in a good space and WELL DONE on the 7lb Yeay!!! Your meals sound FAB, wish you lived near me 
Thanks for the link for the book, i have seen that before! just ordered it 

I have just baked some lovely wholemeal bread, bread sticks, rolls, plats... It's brill. want to make a cake now but need different flour and tins etc. Think i will nip out later when DP gets home and grab some bits. Here is the link for my new toy, It was reduced form £300 to £170 so thought i would get it, well worth the money. (I really wanted a K-mix with stripy design but there about £450 so cant really justify that atm) xxx

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/kenwood-km331-classic-chef-food-mixer-silver-13730067-pdt.html

*Grace-* Thank you for the PM, i have just had a look on the CRGH website and it full of information. please do send anything you have but don't worry if you cant find it  Hope your feeling a bit better with morning sickness 

*Whirl*- Thank you Hun. I had a natural FET cycle so no progesterone at all, Nothing! which now i am thinking maybe i needed it? it's too late now though which is quite annoying, if it could have been prevented by something so simple  I did however have a lead follicle and ovulated normally so they were hoping my body would just take over and do what its supposed to. It did i suppose, and i'm hoping it was just one of the things and maybe chromosome problems with the baby. I will however be getting all the necessary checks again for progesterone etc
Glad you had some mother, daugher, mother, daughter time. Bet that was lovely! Glad bethany has put on 7oz 

*AFM-* Stayed in bed untill 11.30am!!! Cant believe that, just feeling really tired and low, but a little better today than yesterday. Had an appoligy form my tutor, HA! Good old DP for sorting that and sticking up for me. 
Bread making is brill  
Love to everyone, 
Oh forgot to mention, Not sure if i will make the Meet!  It's one year since my FIL passed away (that weekend) and DP might need me... I will play it by ear xxx
Sorry if i've not replied to everyones posts to me... Not quite with it atm xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

pumpkins - its nearly midnight and i cant sleep,  i'm afraid i have some bad news. Around 5pm at work i started spotting and then suddenly whilst on the phone i bled alot.  I rushed to the loo and it wouldnt stop.  I called ARGC who asked me to go to A&E but after 5 hours and few blood tests i couldnt have a scan as it was after 530pm.   I cant believe that was the policy. They said if it was a miscarriage then there was nothing they could do to stop it .  They wanted to admit me to watch over me if i bled more but i insisted on leaving after 5 hours.  We know its not good news but i wish we knew today . It was so cruel to keep us waiting .  We now have to wait till tomorrow morning before we can get the scan to confirm what we already know   .  i'm just numb from all the crying and cant believe what has just happened.

x


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace bleeding and spotting is really common especially with multiples. I know it's easy for me to say but try not to worry just yet and get those feet up and rest until you can get a scan. I had a friends sis who bled clots till 22 weeks and is now all fine. Keep that positivity for now xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

grace - i can't believe i'm reading your news   Heapy is right, bleeding - even heavy is very common, even at this stage. My bestfriend bled REALLY heavily with her second pregnancy on week 7. To the point she really thought she'd lost him. He is now nearly 2 years old! I will remain positive for you hun. It's so awful you have to wait so long to find out. how is the bleeding now? i'm out all day but you will be on my thoughts all the time. big big hugs sweetheart.     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Grace, hoping and praying for you lovely. Like the girls have said bleeding very common, I was sat nxt to girl at wedding yesterday who bled heavily and is 2 weeks away from giving birth. I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Grace- Oh god Grace, I am praying everything is ok   
I am so annoyed that they wouldn't scan you, it is awful to be kept waiting, when your going out of your mind with worry   Like the girls have said it can be quite common, I do hope its due to multiples but I understand how your feeling. It's such an awful thing, I am praying for you hun. Do you have Pain as well? I was in agony! 
I Just Hope everything is ok    xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Gracey I'm   for you today         I really hope it's just as the other girls are saying x x x x x

Girls, not sure I'm going to have time for the personals I promised but thanks for all your messages re my teariness and cycling doubts, love you all x x I will have to play Bicester by ear as not sure what time we'll get back if there are delays but all being well I'll be able to go and loops my love a lift from Frankie and bennies would be just marvellous but I don't want to put you out so just say if it's not convenient. I'll pop on early hours of the 9th to see what's happening x x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey- that is the most kissable doggy snout in your profile pic.  With those loving eyes your staff would get anything she wanted from me!  Just gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

i'm back from the x-pat do. i had just one half glass of bubbly. well chuffed with myself
i was REALLY hoping to see a post from Grace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grace hunny!


----------



## jadeyjade

Grace- Thinking of you, praying your ok, can't stop thinking about you.... Please be ok xxx

Well done Suzy! Glad your back xxx

Thanks Heapy- I have Two Boys (brothers) They are my life and such good boys xxx


----------



## Whirl

Grace, thinking of you and really hoping and praying that everything is ok


----------



## alig1972

Grace, just wanted to say that I have been thinking about you all day and hope everything is ok      

AFM my huge box arrived yesterday and now my fridge is half full, what with mine and DH's diabetes drugs, just over a week to go now eeekk...

Ali


----------



## Grace72

pumpkins - i'm back after a v long day. Thank you ALL for your lovely messages.  

The bleed stopped over night and now its brown. Good news is the scan showed they are still going! i burst out crying and couldnt stop. It was so embarrassing.    But after 6 hours at A&E fighting for someone to see me and basically they did nothing but a few blood tests which didnt come through in time and no scan till the following morning,   

i discharged myself and with 2 hours sleep clock watching before i went for my private scan, my nerves were fraught.  I still feel like i'm in a daze. DH is flakers on the living room carpet asleep as he's exhausted.  So there was no reason given but told that it does happen. ladies u were right    Was told by the consultant to take complete bed rest and not to work next week as i;m high risk pregnancy.    The whole experience and the amount of blood was like a horror film (sorry for the info) . Anyway as one of the blood vessels was ruptured that was feeding the placenta then you can imagine why it felt like a tap was turned on. I'm off the blood thinners now but keeping with the other meds. My immunes was also checked and that was ok too which is what i feared was attacking my little uns.

I feel like a ticking time bomb as it can happen again. And they cant give me an idea of viability of my pregnancy.  I know i need to relax but right now i cant imagine how.

thank you for your words of support. Its going to be a testy weekend but will be logging on as my feet will be up on the sofa.

love to all

G x


----------



## loopskig

So relieved for you grace darling. Must be such a worry 

love to all x


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - I am so happy that all is ok. Bleeding is common with multiples and you really do need to rest as much as you can. Please avoid heavy lifting too as this can also trigger things. It's time to just sit back, chill and focus on visualising that positive outcome so your body follows suit. Everything will work out hun, just keep faith in that xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*grace* - oh me oh my. what a time hey. to say i am relieved for you both would be an understatement. wow! thank god! so now all you must do is rest rest rest. gosh! i can imagine the horror of all that blood. don't blame you for the non stop crying. the relief alone will have started you. don't worry too much about the what ifs. i know, i know easy for me to say but you need to stay relaxed. great news on the immunes too. fancy sitting at work rupturing a blood vessel! i guess work know now then? humph.
much love and rest up. i'm having a party     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

to say the lives of the positive pumpkins are non eventful would be a bit of a lie!!!!


----------



## suzymc

has anyone heard from mungoadams recently? it's been 3 weeks since she went on her 2 week holiday.... hope she's ok


----------



## Whirl

Grace so pleased things are ok.  Take one day at a time, each day bringing you closer to yoiur twelve weeks when you can breathe (a bit!).  I actually had a list of dates that I used to tick off each day!  Lots of love to you both.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Grace, what a 24 hours you've had. Hopefully all our   and   worked its way across the universe to you when you needed it eh?   so pleased for you both, rest up now chick and try not to worry though i know thats easier said than done x x x x


----------



## jadeyjade

Oh Thank God -* Grace *  What a relief, Please take the doctors orders and Rest up! You deserve some rest after what you have been through in the last 24hrs  Be good to yourself hun, Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Grace - have just read all the posts....so glad all is good   take it easy Hun, rest up and try to stop worrying now. Xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Grace, I am so pleased for you. Rest up now hon  Xxx

Hope everyones looking forward to the long weekend, I've had the day from hell, I'll post about that later as need to cook dinner xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning all, 
Suzy, great news re M taking everything on board! Smart lady, sounds like you know your hubby very well!!! & as we all know timing is so important with our men as to when we tackle these things. I think you are doing the right thing with the new clinic in Nantes, a fresh approach can only be a good thing. Well done on the weight loss, is that purely down to the skipping or have you been super healthy too?? X

Whirl, great to hear little Bethany is putting on weight she’ll be a little chubster before you know it. Awwww glad you had a lovely week with your Mum, has she fallen in love with LO? 

Jade, how are you doing hon? I’ve been thinking about you all week. Sounds like a good rest and some therapeutic baking has done you the world of good. Cute pic of your dog, mine is snoring next to me as I type! She wakes up every morning at 6.30 and cries until one of us gets up, little monster!

Grace, so pleased everything is ok for you and your 2 bubs are snuggled in tight. Hope you have a very restful weekend and that hubby is waiting on you hand and foot xx

AliG, Yey exciting!!! The drugs delivery is always a big milestone and makes it all seem very real. Good Luck xx

Loops, how’s you lovely? Are you still on the clomid? Fingers crossed xxxx

Heapy, hope all is well with you? Hows little Evan coming along? 

Charlotte, fingers crossed for you xxx

AFM.......so yesterday was a crap day! Think i’ve told you before my office is in the same building as a 4d baby scanning place   long story short we have had an enforced office move due to the building needing the space for a bigger client and guess where they’ve moved us........next door to the scanning room. It’s been pretty tough at work for the past few weeks because of this then yesterday they had a different sonographer who turned up the volume on the machine which meant the heart beat sound was literally blaring through the walls. Whilst I am sure this is amazing for the lady having a scan for me it is torture when all I want to do is hear my own babies heartbeat.  There is nowhere in the building we can move and contractually we are stuck so I either have to pay rent on another office which I can’t afford to do as every penny is going on tx or stay put until the end of our contract. 

On top of that I got a call from the Argc yesterday and my pesky cytokine levels have increased (a common effect of humira) so it’s more humira for me which means more delays with tx. Just feel I take 2 steps forward to take 10 back. On a positive note they retested my amh which is now 10.2 as opposed to 6 last year?! 

Anyway sorry to droan on about myself, especially when its been such a tough week for the pumpkins this all seems a bit trivial.

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladies - more than happy to set up a poll ref your meet up if that makes things easier?


All I'll need is suggested dates, suggest locations and suggested venues ... 


Might make it easier to decide?


Just a thought.


   Tis x


----------



## suzymc

hello dear pumpkins

*grace* - how you doing today my lovely? i hope you're resting up xx

*jade* - ooooo loving all the baking you've been doing. i'm on baking strike right now as it's too hot for stuff like that here. v jel of your mixer. i WILL get my dream mixer/blender/chopper one day, it's even too expensive for a xmas pressie from DH. for now i do all my bread/naan/pizza mixes in my bread machine (never use it to cook in, lol). goodness knows how they can be so expensive. yours sounds and looks like a bargain  Oh yes! i'm ALWAYS right. hehe! i wish i lived near all of you.... but france is where we want to be. but i do miss all my british friends and family. did you get all your cake baking bits? i LOVE baking cakes and muffins. so therapeutic. i have some healthier recipes i can pass on if you're interested? i cook them during tx. good news your tutor apologised. i will hope you can make the meet but totally understand if you can't. hope you're doing as well as you can xx

*lexi* - oh no hun! that really is my idea of hell. you poor poor lovely woman.  I totally get ya and understand. I struggle seeing most pregnant women and usually snarl etc. but to be so close most days. try and stay strong hun. awful to hear the heart beat so loud, so upsetting. i had the same thing happen to me when waiting for a follicle scan once. doc turned the machine up so loud we could all hear it in the waiting room. i v nearly cried. so so so sorry for you  i can't offer too much advice as i get ya. all i can give is sympathy & don't you ever worry about talking about yourself hun. cytokine going up i'm afraid doesn't surprise me i'm afraid as you're right it is very common. but every step along the path will get you there in the end and your AMH going up is fab fab news. don't think i've ever had mine tested.
weight loss is down to a variety of things. i've found some low cal drinks without aspartane in which was a big difference for me and i've cut out evening snacks. i'm just having a few brazils. also i'm only have an org yog for breakfast for now as that also helps my weight loss, plus a bit less cheese than normal. oh and the mediterranean diet helps.

*afm* - In-laws are due wednesday so i've been putting off loads of cleaning things until now so blitz of the house has started. so far i've taken the birds cages out and given them a full clean & then scrubbed the floor free of sellotape (don't ask!). all main windows have been cleaned (they have a tendency to clean them if they're not clean) and all beams have been dusted. So left today is a full clean of the kitchen including hob and cooker YUK, & a ton of ironing to do. then tomorrow it's full car cleans, then monday bathrooms including forever grubby shower and tuesday will be full house dust and hoover. if she finds anything to clean when they get here there will be trouble!!!! so as you can see i'm gonna have great fun over the next few days

love to all, especially jade, lexi and grace and happy holidays 10fingers (again)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*thetis* - yes please. that'd be lovely. we are rather un-organised with our next meet right now.


----------



## loopskig

Tis - Cheers xx Its def Sunday 9 Sept
Either Leamington Spa or Bicester
Restaurant suggestions (girls have you any!?)... I only know Carluccios at Bicester shopping village. Not perfect bf booths like F&B but there are comfier seats than 'school' chairs.

Love to all, especially big   for Lexi, Jade, Grace xx x xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All done - I've just added the location but can add restaurants once a location has been decided - or more ideas come up.


Have a lovely time.


Tis xx


----------



## suzymc

thank you  xx
i am happy to do some online restaurant research once location chosen.


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts. Keep thinking I.ve missed post notifications its so quiet. Always thinking of you. My baby sis Here to visit for weekend so have been behaving like a teenager. And giggling lots. Happy bank holiday all xx xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - same here! sounds like you're having a fun weekend  xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello there - finally we have internet and phone line. Thx Sky for letting us down  . Engineer came today so i'm connected again. All ok for now. Been having small bleeds but i was advised that's normal as they saw a large haematoma in the scan so its working its way out.  Its not the easiest times but trying to stay calm.  Lots of r&r and sleep. 

Lexi - how awful to be in the same building. I totally know what you are going through. i was waiting for the scan that Friday and thinking it was game over and seeing all these fully pregnant women coming through was absolute torture. i dont know what you can do but if budget allows maybe some sound proofing to take the edge off for you.  I'm    for your cytokines to go down and am sure the clinic will do everything to control that. 

Suzy - how's the spring cleaning coming along? All set for the in laws?

Heapy  - did you have similiar bleeds at all? did it stop at first trimester?

Gx


----------



## mungoadams

Grace, v glad to scan was ok, but... Bleeding is v common in ivf ladies as everyone has said, but i know so stressful.hope youre getting lots of rest   

Lexi, so sorry to hear about the office move and problems  that would be v hard. If they have it so loud again, could you ask them to turn it down a bit?

Suzy yikes, hows the in law visit going/gone?  Sounds like a lot of cleaning, but how dare they clean your windows!! Did you get my reply to your pm? Got back last Monday but been away for work for rest of week & then a wedding, so today has been my first chance. Sorry to worry you hun!

Loops how are you hun? Did you have a good ol? Are you with joey for the whole hols? Is he looking forward to going back?

Jadejade i am so so sorry to hear about your MMC   . I was on hols. Thinking of you & hope you're ok   bloody uni! v cross for you too. So sorry to hear about the anniversary of your MiL passing away too.  one of my m8s has a k mix and magimix.. The kmix is amazing but yes v expensive! I think she had a model more expensive than the one you mentioned (but cooking is literally her only luxury)

10F&T hope you are feeling ok hun. I am sure you do have a very good chance with george, but i know it is v hard, esp after everything you have been through. You definitely need to allow yourself time to heal.

Alig, wow how exciting. Good luck for Sunday!

Sturne lots of luck. when do you start?

re meet up, I voted for leamington spa, but am easy either way  happy to drive to someone elses for car share. 

Whirl, how are you & bethany? Are you getting a little sleep?

Heapy how are doing?

Afm, sorry i havent posted. Got back on Monday evening, then had to go to Reading for meeting & to fil lin a ridiculous form at the Indian High Commission (took a day of queuing..), as part of my extended CRB check for Childline, got back late on Friday and then wedding Saturday/Sunday, then visiting father in law today! So a bit busy! We went on hols to paxos, nr corfu. V tiny island, absolutely gorgeous, did a lot of reading & swimming & a bit of snorkelling, so i am feeling a lot more rested. Unfortunately i am still a complete state and torn up trying to decide  whether to stick to the adoption route or try again. We spent a lot of the holiday discussing it & so i spent rather a lot of time crying  at one point we decided we would do another cycle. But once we made that decision i just felt sort of blank, empty, unmotivated & unexcited, so we changed our mind again. But i still feel v unsure. Everyone i talk to acts as tho a 5th cycle would be insane & i dont feel motivated. I think the problem is letting go of our dream is very very hard & i am grieving. The wedding was lovely & bride beautiful. During groom's speech their little girl said 'is daddy trying to be funny?!'. I put soo much effort into being in a positive frame of mind. Got up early to do wiifit & yoga to get endorphins going & then relaxation & meditation to be calm & positive. All went really well until about 10.30 at night. And then the ex-mate that decided a few years ago that i abuse my husband, decided to sit down next to me, say how sorry he was he had hurt me.. But he still thought that! WTF?! why bother? Despite the fact by that point i was sobbing openly. And then walked off uttering quiet asides noone else could hear about me controlling my husband (dh had 7 pints, several glasses of wine and it was only after he had the 7th sambucca i made a passing light hearted suggestion he might want a soft drink.. I didnt come over v strong at all & said it with a laugh,but he's a isnt a heavy drinker normally so a soft drink after that much booze seems sensible.). Thankfully the people  i consider to be my friends think that ex-mate is nuts & know i couldnt do that (and have lived with me & dh, so know for a fact i dont do that!).. It just hurts so much that someone thinks that.i had managed to sit next to him earlier in the day and trade polite  banalties, even when every now & then half way a sentence he turned his back on me.. if i  wasnt so all over the place emotionally anyway would have dealt with it better. At least it was quite late when he said that, so only about 30 people watched me sob! Just not how i wanted to end the evening. I know bride wont care, as she was far too happy bless & as thankfully it was quite late by then, but groom was worried about me  Cant wait to see some PP bundles, or pics of PP bundles to cheer me up


----------



## mungoadams

on a more positive note i am cooking a marrow from my polytunnel the size of a human head!! plus i am very proud of my home grown aubergines. hope everyone s ok and sorry for ranting.. x


----------



## charlotte80

Morning Pumpkins,

Grace - what a horrid time you have been through but I am so glad to read that both baby pumpkins are still doing well. Hope you are resting well. The worry never ends with this journey.

Mungadams - great to hear you had a fab holiday. I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to cycling again or not. Its a tough decision to make and whatever you decide your life will be different. I sympathise with the lack of emotions. DH asked me the other day what i feel about this FET and I said what is there to feel? Why get my hopes up only to be utterly disappointed if it doesn't work? We said on tx4 that we would do this FET and then that would be it but now I'm not so sure. Like you its hard to keep going, the drugs make you feel awful, the negatives are a kick in the face but once its over you start thinking again that maybe next time will be our time. I don't know if I can let go of my dream either. People only say a fifth cycle is insane because they haven't gone through this painful journey but only you and DH can make that decision. Whatever you decide we will be here for you  

Suzy - glad to hear the skipping is going well. Hope the in-laws visit goes well and they are pleased with your sparkly clean home.

Jade - how are you?

Alig - hope the drugs are well stocked in your fridge and you are ready to go!

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well.
AFM: Scan revealed lining is 9.7mm so transfer is booked for 7th September. Starting cyclogest, clexane and prednisolone on Sunday. Have my 3 hour intralipid drip to look forward to this afternoon!  Its not quite how i planned this cycle as this is in the first week back of school and we have a new head starting!


----------



## alig1972

Mungo and Charlotte - I know what you are saying and I feel exactly the same at the moment, even though we are starting another cycle and it is only 4 more days until I start D/R again, have been a bit apprehensive and dare I say it a bit down in the dumps the last couple of days and I think it is all linked with the feeling of having to go through it all again. The feelings of what if it doesn't work and I not feeling very positive at all. I guess like Charlotte says there is no point in getting hopes high, only to be disappointed again.  
That topped with yesterday a friend said her sister had 8 cats and kittens to give away as she has too many and can't afford to keep them anymore and they keep having kittens. She also can not afford flea and worm treatment. As a cat lover this makes me so mad and upset and I wish there was something I could do to help. But with 3 of my own already, I can not take anymore on. I have told her to go to cats protection to get help, so hopefully she will take my advice.

Anyway sorry for feeling sorry for myself, hope you are all ok. 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies
catching a few quiet moments before in-laws arrive and after finishing the mammoth clean etc. i've just made an aubergine dip and an artichoke dip for starters tonight & then i'm doing chicken cooked in home made stock home grown toms with pancetta on top with herby cous cous. then i've done a chocolate and courgette cake for desert. nom nom nom......

*grace* - yikes! i hate it when our internet goes down. it's like someone's cut off my arm  Sorry to hear the bleeding continues but sounds like it's to be expected. bet you thought that was it for 9 months hey!  yup all set now for the in-laws. the house is gleaming. i feel really good for it. i have done it for myself mostly!!!!!!

*mungo* - yes! my in-laws can be rather rude when it comes to our homes. they can often be found cleaning things without asking. i mean i wouldn't mind too much but their house is worse then mine. the state their kitchen is in half the time - especially their kitchen bin!  It's gonna be a stressful few days. she always gets very drunk and puts us on guilt trips about not giving her grand kids yet (they have got loads). she has upset me on many an occasion! don't you go worrying about talking about what's happening right now. we're all here for you. i'm with Charl. Don't listen to anyone else. Listen to what you and DH both want to do. But if the time doesn't feel right then it doesn't feel right and perhaps it will do in a few months? You don't have to rush into anything right now. sorry the holiday wasn't totally relaxing but in some ways you perhaps needed to have those chats. i often complain at DH about having one too many...... you're allowed to! sorry about that bloke too  dick! he needs a good old pumpkin slap.... big hugs hun 

*charl* - i think us yet to be blessed pumpkins know totally what you're going through. we are putting off #4 as much as possible right now to avoid the hurt.... and to especially avoid the drugs. i hope the in-laws visit goes well too. it usually doesn't!!!!! oooo great news on your scan. enjoy your drip this avo!!!  so sorry about the timings hun.

*alig* - your feelings sound very normal i'm afraid to say. we are all quite scared right now and apprehensive. just keep focusing on what could happen. sorry to hear about the irresponsible cat owner

*afm* - i will be AWOL now until at least sunday. i will read every day but i'm afraid i prob won't be able to post a big post until then. got my trip back to the UK planned properly now. I arrive a week on friday and leave the thursday after. i'm driving over so the car can have a MOT and service. now we just have to get our pumpkin get together organised  in-laws due in about 2 hours. fingers crossed we all get on

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ladies sorry I have fallen behind on posting but this little toerag takes up more time than his little body should warrant!  I have a cuddle monster!  

Suzy - hope you are keeping that skipping up but don't overdo it as all those lovely dresses won't fit!

10f&t - hope you are having lovely hols

Grace- hope you are resting up and bleed has eased off.  I have never suffered from bleeding in either but know most women do at some point and the pregnancy threads are full of tales which mainly turn out to be positive so please don't worry.  I am very good at resting (lazy couch potato in other words) which is why I think I have been ok in past plus I was unemployed when preg with twins. Must take it really steady and enjoy hitting each milestone week babe

Mungo - I am very good.  Glad to hear you had a lovely break.  I can understand the mixed emotions at your next cycle but it has to be your decision.  I don't think anyone is mad to do heir 5th, 10th or whatever cycle if it could mean they get the end result and this site is full of stories of success after many tries.  It is such a hard process though so you are bound to think whether you want to go though it.  We would all put our bodies through many medical procedures to get a child but the emotional aspect is the hardest isn't it.  Sorry you had to put up with ex friend being a total ****!  What business is it with anyone how you and hubby are with each other and if that example of suggesting DH had a soft drink to rehydrate is controlling then out me down for a grade 1 in that category cos I have taken alcohol away from DP and forced him to drink lime and soda water.  And there are other things he has to do with me like check it is ok to play golf etc.  I don't see that as being controlled but respecting your partner and most times I say it's fine.  Usually when a male friend acts like this it is because they are jealous that your DH can't just come out to play when that person wants them to etc.  Giant marrow sounds great!  How did you cook it?

Gotta run and feed baby so will finish post this afty...........


----------



## suzymc

heapy - lol, not done skipping for a few days now. too exhausting doing everything else... there's a long way to go (ie. never gonna happen) until i don't fit in my clothes anymore..... kinda glad Evan is a cuddle monster as there's lots of Aunties wanting a hug soon, hehe! xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Heapy I know what you mean about cuddle monsters, this is the first time today that I have managed to put Bethany down for more than 10 minutes, her favourite place to sleep is in my arms!  

Suzy hope you have an ok time with the inlaws.  Your meal tonight sounds fantastic I'm very jealous!

Ali sorry you are feeling down, hope that you start to feel a bit more positive when you start dr  

Charlotte glad things are moving and I hope the new head doesn't cause any problems for you.  I hope the drip was successful this afternoon.  

Mungo very impressed with the marrow!  I have a good recipe for marrow and giner conserve (sounds disgusting but is really nice) if you get stuck for ideas!  Looking forward to seeing you on the 9th and Bethany is looking forward to her cuddle!

Grace hope you are managing to relax and rest and stay calm.  

Lexi how are you doing now?  How horrible for you to be moved next to the scanning room, have they kept the noise down this week?  

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I've been very sleep deprived this week and Bethany has been a bit grochy so not getting time to come on and post as much as I would like.  Really looking forward to the meet in a few weeks.

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy, ooh that is soo annoying about your in-laws, esp if there house is not to sparkly! Grr. And even worse, guilt trips. V insensitive.  I would be furious and v upset too. Yes youre right, we probably just need more time. 

whirl oh bless that is sweet of bethany, but umm a bit tiring! I am trying to catch them as couregettes, but I wont be surprised if I find another marrow, so that recipe may be useful. I love ginger! Oh no, hope you manage to catch up on some sleep soon  Are you doing all the night feeds?

Charlotte, thinking of you lots for that FET! Lining is sounding great. Wow I cant believe you have transfer next week. Is your Head understanding? Not ideal timing, but they should understand, and if they don’t, tough.

Ali, hope you are feeling better & more positive. I am sure it can be your time! Sorry for being down too, I know it cant help. Will try to be more positive for you & charlotte  I hope that cat owner has followed your advice. 

Heapy, yes it’s the emotions really that are the problem. Well that and the cost! Yes, a friends who knows us all said she thought he was just still upset he didn’t have same buddy who partied all the time. Its been 14 years though and I don’t think dh would be very happy living the life of a 23rd yr old all the time (tho I bet he would to for a weekend hehe). Lol the lime & soda sound v sensible, tho I suspect my dh would just laugh if I did that. Marrow we just roasted and too watery. Whirl's chutney sounds good… I have stuffed one with a kind of vege nut roast before.

Grace thinking of you. Hope you are ok. 

Loops how are you?

Love to everyone else.

Afm, dh & I are still in a state, I think it will take months  we thought we had found an adoption approach that would work well for us - concurrent planning, where you foster a baby often directly from birth & support contact with birth family to see if they can return - if not you adopt the baby. V hard as an adopter (trying to help the birth family, who probably have a history of substance or other forms of abuse) but better for the child as they don’t get moved around as much and as in most situations they don’t end up back with birth family, they get to develop a strong attchment earlier on with their potential adoptive family. But then we realised we would be classed as foster carers and so have no employment rights - neither of our employers would let us take a year off unpaid, one of us would have to resign.  so we're back to square one, as i dont think we can afford for one of us to do that longterm and in the current job market, walking away from a job & hoping you get another one, p/t, down the line is pretty high risk.  V worried about whether we will be able to get enough support & therapy that many (not all) adopted children need. There is just not enough funding, which the social workers I have spoken to have been very honest about. 

Anyway, more positively off to a BBQ this eve & made some yummy falafel to take, and eccles cakes, spiced apple with calvados icecream for dessert. I cheated with bought puff pastry & icecream though! Having tasted the ecclesscakes filling, although its gorgeous I think I could have just bought a decent jar of mincemeat and you wouldn’t know the difference! Doh! Would have saved rather a lot of time & money, squeezing & zesting oranges, lemons, etc. smells very good though. Running a stall for my cinema club at our local village festival tomorrow. .. We're selling candyfloss & popcorn.. And if we're really lucky we might sell some tickets to the next film screening lol. might try to offload some of the bumper crop of cucumbers too!! OH NO! PANIC! we have just found ANOTHER marrow in our veg box, in addition to the ones lurking in the polytunnel. lol. trying to get myself in a good mood as you can see


----------



## Lexi2011

Hello all, 

Hope everyone's well and having a good weekend! 

Just wanted to check in and see how things are with Grace? Hope you've been resting and everythings ok xx

Mungo, sorry you're facing such tough decisions. Your BBQ contributions sound yum so you are welcome round at mine anytime! 

I'm also a bit behind, is anyone cycling at the mo? Xx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies
our thread has been too quiet recently 

*grace & jade * - hope all is well with you both. thinking of you both lots. hope to hear from you soon xx

*whirl* - meal went down v well. although in-laws had eaten lots at lunch. they know i always cook when they arrive so i was a bit annoyed. but they ate quite a bit anyways and all was good. oh no to the sleep deprivation. how are things now? is she less grouchy? any idea why she is?

*mungo* - guilt trips weren't too bad this time. she's learning! hehe! ahhhh so courgettes turn into marrows.... never knew that!! i did always wonder. i was sorry to read about your adoption problems. it's so annoying that it's never easy! i hope everything gets easier, especially with making decisions. ooooo eccles cakes, yum! i love eccles cakes. sound fab. did they go down well? i keep meaning to make falafels but never get round to them. i must soon. how did your stall go? did you manage to offload any cucumbers? so jealous of all your veg.

*lexi * - hello you  charlotte has her FET this week and i'm pretty sure AliG has now started DR'ing, or is v soon. then Sturne is hoping to be going to Serum soon. i believe that's everyone?!? hope you're doing well

meet - is 1 week today so we need to get organised ladies. So i've been on google & how abouts we meet at Bicester Village? It's a 'chic' outlet shopping place with places to eat, there's even a Thai (although trip advisor reviews say some people had rushed meals) there's a creperie that sounds nice & carluccio's cafe oh and a Jamie Oliver place (although sounds small and not great), plus more
here's a link to the site
http://www.bicestervillage.com/
& the restaurants, perhaps we could choose the one that sounds the nicest from trip advisor reviews?
http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brand-directory/food-and-drink
Has anyone been before? can anyone recommend anywhere to eat please?

*afm* - in-laws have gone. no arguments and no cleaning of my house was done. so all went well. we had lots of meals out and played lots of Petanque (french boules/bowls) they left me 2 big bars of milka as a pressie & DH keeps eating it all. it's getting very annoying so i'm hiding it in a bit. His dad asked at one point why he was taking vitamins in a 'you shouldn't be taking vitamins' kind of way (he's the main reason DH never wanted to as he was brought up not to take medicine or vitamins) & Dh just replied because Suzy wants me to. I thought that was a nice reply  Also there wasn't too much IVF talk - thankfully. I think she got the hint that we don't like talking about it. She did her whole speal again about their grandkid that now has a baby after 4 failed IVFs...... sick of that story!!!!!!
so only a few more days at home and then i leave for the uk for a week  
looking forward to seeing some of you lovely ladies next weekend
Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. can anyone recommend a good gardening book? i've looked on amazon but not really taken with any of them
/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies just a quickie from me while having a quick break on the wifi on hols. Having a fab time thanks for all your wishes. Just to let you know I won't be making the meet as at this stage we don't know how we will be getting back from gatwick that morning as we had to have a last minute change of plan due to traffic. Also, I'll be taking a break for a while from FF. Who knows, maybe indefinitely. 

The feelings I had before hols have become stronger and stronger and right now, I'm not even sure I want children full stop. I just want to enjoy living and being happy with DP and cannot face the misery that cycling will bring as soon as we get back. Dp thinks I'll change my mind, but I'm not sure. I want to enjoy Christmas, go snowboarding in the new year and generally enjoy the life I feel I've been given a wake up call to live after everything that happened over the summer. So Ill be cancelling my app with George and generally lying low and trying to do things I've been putting on hold or blaming IF for not doing as its just making me miserable! 

So, thanks for all your support over the last 12 months, I owe a lot to you all for getting me through it, but I need time away and I know you'll all understand.

Lots of love and huge bundles of   for all your journeys x x


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkns - sorry for the late response. My head has been in the clouds at the moment. Our scan went well and the twins are still going. Its a relief. We are living week by week on these tests and scans and although we are relieved when the results come in,  the days before are becoming more anxious.  Some days are better than others and DH is running around for me which is the best part. 

suzy - glad the in laws visit went well hon. i was avoiding mine quite alot as they didnt know about our treatment which made it even worse for them not to understand why we couldnt see them in France.  Now they know so all is forgiven.

10 fingers - go with your gut feeling doll. Sounds like all that soul searching paid off.  If now is not the good time then that's the right thing to do. The treatment takes so much out of you (mentally and physically) and looking back i'm not sure how i got through any of it. Remember its a women's perogative to change her mind whenever she wants.   . Snowboarding and a wine filled christmas sounds ideal and bet you cant wait. Now book that ticket and indulge. 

mungo, lexi, heaps, jade - hello and love to all

Grace x


----------



## Heapy0175

OMG I didn't know courgettes grew into marrows!!!!  

Suzy. - glad to hear the visit with the outlaws was good. I have to hide any decent food away in this house and sometimes DP still finds it. Evan can't wait to cuddle all his pumpkin aunties!  I have heard Bicester Village is good but I am a bit worried about luring you there as you know what you are like with bargains- hahahahaha!

Whirl - hope Bethany has given you a bit more of a break this weekend.  Can't wait to see her!

Mungo - it is laughable how difficult that adoption process is.  I know we have a responsibility for safeguarding to children but it is still such a convoluted process.  How sad that the new government idea of the whole foster then adopt idea for children hasn't been implemented into the maternity policy.  Surely there needs to be a policy for parenting that addresses this and gives all parents equal rights?  

Lexi - nice to see you are doing well. 

10f&t - glad hols is goi g so well and has given you time to assess where you are right now.  Shame you can't make the meet.  It is understandable that after going through a life changing experience ou start to look at what you want from life and things can be different.  Life is all about living it to the fullest and whatever that means to you and who is to say that you can't change your mind at any point.  It sounds like you are so thankful for what you have and you and DP are having such great times together that you don't want to take it for granted and have anything ruin it for now, which is totally understandable.  Have some nice time away from IF and all that is involved in it.  It has been lovely to see your updates but i won't be offended if you want to defriend me on ******** too while you have that break away so that you have no reminders- whatever is best for you xxxx

AFM - well after two and a half years growing my hair I have had it all cropped off.  I love it and it is so much easier to style so I do t look like a bedraggled woman any longer.  It has given me such a boost so I have also hit the sales at next as all my pre mat clothes are a 12 and I am now 14 but am too small for maternity stuff to fit now.  All is good here and it has been a nice relaxing weekend for me.  Got stuck back into the housework too and did some hoovering and mopping.  Girls start college now so life will feel very different.  Can't wait to see you ladies next Sunday! X


----------



## Ruthie82

Hello Ladies - Just to say I wont come to the meet. I am spending time on me and hubby and don't feel the time is right. I wish all of you a fab time Ruth x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hello all, 

Grace - so pleased to hear all is well  

Jade - hope you are doing ok and things are getting easier for you  

Suzy - glad you had a good time with the in laws. Have you got a date for your appt with the new clinic yet?

I am not going to be able to make the meet girlies, really sorry as I would love to meet you all but logisitically not poss for me this weekend.

xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Lexi so sorry you can't make the meet, hopefully next time you will be able to. How are you doing?

Ruth look after yourself and hubby don't worry at all about making the meet, I hope you have lots of nice things planned. Thinking of you   

Heapy - we get good days and bad days, having a good day today though! Still having nightmares with the health visitor and centile charts, will have a good moan about it when I see you sunday! I know what you mean about prepregnancy clothes - I an just about get into my denim skirt but its a bit tight so am living in that and my maternity jeans still. I will get my hair done when it has stopped falling out! Looking forward to seeing you Sunday.

Grace glad you and the twins are still doing well. Just remember that each day that goes by is anothre day making them stronger and bringing you closer to twelve weeks. Glad to hear dh is looking after you well!

10fingers so glad you are enjoying your holiday. I'm so pleased that you have come to a decision and are looking forward to the future without the worry over treatment. Like Heapy, I won't be at all offended if you want to unfriend me on ******** but wish you and your partner all the best.   

Suzy glad the meal went well. Bethany has been less grouchy the last few days. She had some eczema and nappy rash which is now being treated so that may have been the cause. As for gardening books - if its fruit and veg then Alan titchmarsh 'the kitchen gardener' is my bible. For general gardening my favourite is 'Leaarn to Garden: a complete introduction to gardening' http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Garden-Dorling-Kindersley-Publishing/dp/140530619X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346682956&sr=8-1
it has step by step pictures of things e.g. pruning, cuttings, and loads of general information.

Mungo hope the bbq went well. The fostering alongside adoption is a new scheme i only know of one agency that does it, which is why it is not recognised in maternity policies. If you like we can have a chat about what to look for in a good adoption agency.

Charlotte how are things going?

Hi to everyone else

Bicester village sounds good to me - I have been once before and from what I remember it is free parking and will make it easy for people to find it as its well signposted. I'm not fussed where we eat as I'm sure I will manage whereever as I'm a lot more ocnfident in feeding out and about now.

AFM have more family this week! Will be glad when they leave and I can have the house to myself again! WE are all doing well, Bethany rolled onto her side today which was lovely to watch although slightly scary!

Looking forward to Sun

Whirl x
/links


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauties
Loving you all heap but not seeming to have enough hours in the day. 

As I don't have much time to get on and discuss I'll check Thurs and if no one has decided anything different will book Carluccios at Bicester Shopping Village 9/9/12 for what 1pm?
My records show we've got Jadey, Suzy, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy, Ali but I haven't checked very closely. Their number is 01869 247651 in case anyone else gets in first. Or if I book it and then someone wants to cancel!

Not huge amounts to share. Unfortunately I will not be coming to see you armed with fab news to share as Af arrived yesterday 
2 down, 3 to go...

All the best for Transfer Charlotte.

Massive   for Jade and all xxx x x x x x


----------



## sturne

Hi lovely ladies.

I have been reading everyday, just wanted to say sorry for being awal last couple of weeks.

10 fingers - enjoy the rest of your holiday. I am glad you have made a decision on what feels right for you. Enjoy spending quality time with dh, and if you don't post on here again I will miss your posts but wish you all the luck and happiness in the world.  

Charlotte - good luck hun with the FET....I hope the transfer goes well for you and it brings back memories of us both cycling at the same time last April/may time. I will keep everything crossed   

Grace - so glad the scan went well for you....I'm glad dh is looking after you well. Take it easy hun.

Loops - Ahhhh sorry af decided to show its ugly head for you, wish mine would but that's another story!!   

Whirl and Heapy - hope your lo are behaving...and no doubt keeping their mums very busy!! Hope you are both ok. Xx

Suzy - Ahhhh honey glad your inlaws visit was a success, and there was not too many issues. How are things going with you? Any news on when you will be starting your treatment again? 

Ali - how's things with you? Hope you are feeling a bit more positive now....hope dr going well and not too many hot flushes.sending you    

Mungo    so frustrating about the adoption/fostering situation. Why can nothing be simple!!

Hi to lexi, Ruth, baby (if you're still reading) and anyone else I've missed. 

AFM - well Ive had a horrible few weeks. Had such a crap time at work. Basically I think I mentioned I moved to admin role to cover a lady on maternity leave...much better hours and mon-fri to save me doing ridiculous shifts anymore. What I didn't contemplate is hw horrible and *****y my boss would be. She was so horrible and mean I could go on and on but anyway long and short of it was that I couldn't take it being stuck in that office, working in a horrible atmosphere. I spoke to another manager, told her exactly what had been going on, how I felt, how I was treated and am now back doing my old job again. Unfortunately it meant the person who was secondment covering my job has had to step down so that I could go back. My old boss (the horrible one) is not talking to me at all, everyone in the company is asking what happened etc and I know full well she is slagging and *****ing about me!! And to top it off she knows all about my treatment etc. I know I should not worry and care what she or anyone else thinks but I do. I am sensitive I know that. Why do people think they can treat me bad? I am doing my best to get another job now. I need to leave. Ten years working in that company and I just feel so sad and upset that this has happened  so anyway I have applied at a local school (primary) to be a teaching assistant with BESD children (learning difficulties) I know I probably stand no chance of getting it, having not done anything like that before and not even having children of my own but I do have a nephew who has prader-willi syndrome so do understand a bit about how he behaves etc. ...anyway whatever happens I need to get out of that job. It is bringing me down, and now me and dh will be back to not seeing each other again at weekends and me being constantly tired etc    so anyway because I am so stressed my af has decided not to show up. Where has it gone? And I need it to come as we have booked flights and hotel etc for Sunday. I can't start my treatment until af arrives and I have my baseline scan...so please blow me some bubbles for luck....I met some lovely ff ladies last week. We went bowling with dh's and also girls only went out for dinner a separate evening. Really nice to meet new people and talk about everything. I do hope next time I will be able to join your meet up. Bicester is nice. I have been to carlucios there before....I'm sure you will all be able to do a bit of shopping and pick up some bargains...Suzy especially I will be placing a bet that you buy something there hehehe. 

Ok I'm going to stop going on now and cook my dh dinner (well just heat it up actually) Oohhh by the way I made a lovely chocolate pavlova the other day with raspberries. It was yummy, not bad for my first attempt!!

Love to all and hopefully next time I post my af would have arrived and I will be a bit less stressed. Xx


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies

excited about seeing some of you soon and meeting some new pumpkins  eeeeeeeeeeee

*10fingers* - good news you're having such a great holiday. you certainly needed some fun and lots of nice times in your life. i am not surprised you won't be now going to see George. we will all really really miss you though, sorry i won't get to see you sunday too  xxxxxxx

*grace* - not surprised your head has been up in the clouds of late. double trouble been keeping mum busy in many ways. soooo pleased your scan went well. phew! what sort of tests have you been having? glad DH is taking good care of you all.

*heapy* - glad i'm not the only one on the whole courgette marrow thing  lol, outlaws... yes, that is a good word for them! haha! i am sure i will be able to resist spending money. i'm pretty broke anyways as i have lots to get when i'm back in the uk. so that should keep my spending at bay. happy you like your new hair. brave you, i daren't go short. i really want a fringe right now but am too scared!! good news on the new clothes buying. a new wardrobe helps everyone.

*ruth* - you keep on having lots of you and hubby time.... i like the sound of that

*lexi* - no date set as yet. i have a FF friend who lives in France who is also going to Nantes for the first time (after chatting with her about it) and is going next monday. so i'm hoping she can suss out a good english speaking consultant for me and then we can book an app according to her information. i think they have quite a big waiting list for first app but once onboard we should be able to cycle oct or now. sorry 2 hear you can't make the meet too 

*whirl* - Ooooo thanks sooooo much for the book recommendations. I'm going to look them up on amazon after finishing this, step by step one sounds perfect  i have a great 'how to store your garden produce' book that i'm making quite a few jams & chutneys from this week and when i get back from the uk but nothing else & i need more! gardening is my growing hobby. 
aw bless Bethany. that's enough to make anyone grouchy & rolling onto her side too, big girl now.
Ooooo free parking. bonus 

*loops * - pretty sure Jade can't make it sunday hun. as your main job is pumpkin social secretary i think we'll leave the booking to you.... hehe! you're so good at it  Carluccios is perfect. 1pm good too. boooooo to AF  

*charl* - thinking of you hun. hope to hear from you soon xx

*sturne* - oh hunny. so so sorry to hear about the such tough time you've been having at work. let me at her!!!   is she having a mid-life crisis or something? moo cow!!!!!!! how dare she. Sorry after 10 years she has made you want to leave your job. But it sounds like it might need to be done. you shouldn't have to be miserable because of her. i'll keep everything crossed for you. where has your AF gone! grrrrr. are you going to be put on anything to start it? i'll blow you some bubbles for luck. and a banana dance too as they can help     Oooo your meet ups sound lovely. yes! i hope you can make the next one too.... i'm holding you to that!  r u trying to say i have a clothes buying problem? hehe! mmmmmm pavlova
see reply to lexi for next tx update 

*afm* - trying to find preserve jars in france is not an easy task. they're soooo expensive and if i don't make some jam and chutney tomorrow then there's gonna be a load of fruit going to waste in my absence.
We have so much fruit wise that i need to get busy. I have all necessary things to make the jams and chutneys but no jars. i will have to make a 20min round trip tomorrow to one last place to try one last time. i'm getting some jars in the uk though so i can make apple & pear things when i return. any suggestions v welcome. so far i have planned peach chutney, plum jam, white wine!!!!, apple, pear & blackcurrant jam & chutney, apple cake, apple & blackcurrant crumble & homemade apple juice to freeze, plus apple tatin. Our crops this year are just beautiful. Any more pear suggestions for going in jars also welcome as apparently it doesn't freeze well

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Firstly to grace, so relieved you still have your twins onboard. Thinking of you. Are you off work? As whilr said, every day is a day closer to 12 weeks. 

Lexi, lol well if you ever  need vegan bbq ideas  sorry you're not coming on Sunday hun, but understand.

Suzy, glad to hear in-laws were bit better. .. Hope you manage to keep M's mitts off your chocolate! Yes that story doesnt sound v helpful. I am thrilled to hear them from other people, but 3rd hand from someone who without IF, who is trying to 'encourage' you is not so helpful. Not sure when it will get easier for me & dh... Hopefully at some point. Yes the eccles cakes were good, although to make them really good will take some practice, pastry is a bit of an art form i think. Did you find the jars.

Charlotte lots of luck! Alig have you started DR?

10F&T, you sound very strong and like youre having a great hol, which is brilliant. You have to put yourself & dh's happiness first & foremost of course.  Lots of love and best wishes for you both.

Heapy, lol yup they do and i am not joking about the size of them. I will bring some photos and if youre lucky (?!) some marrows too haha. I know, the changes being made, but there are still a lot of things that need changing in the whole system for adoption. Cant wait to see your new hair!

Ruthie - totally understand of course.

Whirl, lol i almost called you bethany haha. Glad bethany is  doing well, eczema and nappy rash cant be nice but good to be getting treated. Yep would be great to chat about agencies, i am sure you have a much deeper understanding. What i am most worried about really is (lack of) post adoption support esp therapy where the need is identified in an assessment post-adoption. Just wish there was more funding 

Loops thanks so much, if you are happy to book that sounds great. Oh hun so sorry about the blasted AF arriving .3 wonderful chances left, so lots of  . 

Sturne, oh so sorry you are having a pants time at work hun. Well done for voicing your concerns, most people (me included) will put up with all sorts of bad behaviour from their boss, though i agree sounds as though long term your shift pattern is not good. Good luck with the TA job, but most importantly for the next round! Are you flying on Sunday? Sorry i am confused easily! Blimey choc pavlova sounds v good, yum. Fingers crossed for AF arriving!

Meet - bicester village will be nice and easy to get to. I havent tried any of those, although they all sound good, although if people wouldnt mind avoiding the creperie, as thats pretty much impossible as a vegan, sorry! We could go there for dessert? I dont mind having a coffee, as desserts most places are fairly pants for the likes of me lol. Carluccios will be lovely! 


AFM, well the village festival was good, though drunken. We made a healthy profit of nearly £70.s on our stall, although i did have to make popcorn for nearly 10 hours! Finished off at about 1am 'helping' behind the real ale bar and umm drinking a bit too much. Cant really remember the rest lol. I am off to paralympics on Saturday so with the meet as well lots of positive stuff to look forward to. Also @ work  after 2 months the gov tender we went for looks like it might be coming through at last, which will save my job and employer.. i might even get a normal payslip again! been 6 months on half pay, which is not fun after paying for the 4th round of IVF  the tender doesnt completely get us out of the sales hole - only 1/3  of our min sales target to cover costs, but still a huge relief. Unfortunately spent the entire day battling my broken laptop, reinstalling windows wtc. Grr. I hate IT sometimes! Off to my NSPCC training for childline schools service tomorrow. V interesting, if a bit hard in places. Hoping it will stand me in good stead if we do adopt.


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies,
Just a short post from me to say hello   I have been reading and keeping up with your news but been busy getting ready for school. Got a few bits to sort out in a minute, training day today and kids back tomorrow.

Transfer is all set for Friday, new head has been really good about me having the day off. She has sorted cover for the Friday and even asked if I needed to get off early on Thursday. I thought this was a really nice gesture. 

Not sure what to think about this cycle really. I don't want to get my hopes up but sometimes feel positive. Just trying to keep things as normal as possible as have a habit of over thinking these things. 

Intralipid drip went well. Was a bit boring really but nurse chatted about all sorts. 

Started cyclogest, clexane and steroids. Getting a little worried as the list of side effects for steroids is huge and keep saying to DH I don't want a fat face! I haven't slept well the past few nights either. I have read lots of people take them in the morning to overcome this but I was told to take two morning and two evening. I guess I'll have to see how it goes.

I will try and post again at the weekend when I have my feet up!  

I hope you have a great meet, will be there in spirit if not in body.


----------



## Grace72

hello everyone - just a quick hello as i'm shattered after first week back to work but thank you for the lovely messages. 

Suzy - test is immunes retest every 3 weeks and progesterone every week . So far so good. after 12 weeks i'll be off the horrible gestone jabs. My   is sooo sore from the injections. 

Charlotte - good luck for friday ! what steroids are you on and dose?  I was on a high dose of 20mg at CRGH which made  me crave carbs and i did get a higher cholesterol level so they ask you to watch your salt and fat in your diet.  But now at the new clinic i'm only on 10mg of predisolene and its fine , some people get a "moon " face but not all . Oh you do get extra fine hair growing on your face too but apparently that disappears once you tail off the steroids. You do need to stay away from infection and colds etc whilst on steroids though. As for being awake, yes you do get that but i took mine in the morning only so i was ok in the evening, although noticed i was sleeping much later.  It will be worth it in the end    

Gx


----------



## suzymc

hello darlings 

*mungo* - DH has just asked me if i'm taking my choc to the UK with me. Answer was yes and i've promised my Dad some... hehe!!!!! that shut him up. i wouldn't mind much but he doesn't even like Milka!!! yes, pastry is an art form. i'm quite good mind you. pastry for sausage rolls is quite complex but well worth it for the end results..... although not for you hey. oooo yes, hadn't thought about crepes being no good for you. doh! i forget how they make them. i love crepes but not especially on a paid lunch out. carluccios looks good  can't wait to see you. well everyone of course but i missed you last meet. wow! 10 hrs popcorn making. clever you on the money taken. loving your real ale 'help'. enjoy your day out on saturday. gr8 gr8 news on the tender. phew! looking forward to hearing all about your NSPCC training xx

*charl* - loads and loads of these for friday for you lovely       i will be thinking of you. that was nice of the new head  someone who understands is always a good thing. fingers crossed all goes well with the drugs for you. try not to worry too much. although lack of sleep may be hard to avoid  xxxxx

*grace* - ooooo lots of blood to donate then. not long until your ass gets less sore..... hehe!

*afm * - made 6 jars of home made plum jam today. OMG i am in love. it's just divine. i hope it tastes like that in a few months time. i'm taking some for family and making peach jam when i get to my parents. we picked a massive bag of peaches today and with the others i already have i need to make some jam pronto but ran out of jars today & have some cheaper ones coming to me in the UK 
feeling very domesticated.
we also have a second viewing on our other place tomorrow so fingers crossed. the money would be a blessing.

love 2 all.
more of these for Charl     
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

hi beauts - just a quickie. Carluccios will not take lunchtime bookings but I expect we'll turn up in dribs and drabs from 12.30 anyway so please can the first ones in ask for a table for 6 plus a bit of extra elbow room for two teeny teensos. See you there!
Especially looking forward to meeting the Heapster and AliG - pah the rest of you are old news  

Loops xx x x


----------



## charlotte80

Suzy - thank you  

Grace - I am on 20mg of predisolene. I must admit I have been wanting more carb food than sugary food. I am trying to be careful with what I eat but its difficult to know when salt and fat is too much when on steriods. If I don't sleep well tonight or tomorrow I may ask them Friday about taking them all 4 pills in the morning. Thanks for your advice  

First day back with the children and I'm shattered   I don't the steriods will let me sleep.


----------



## Heapy0175

Is it really sad that I am sat here drooling over the menu for Sunday!  Mmmmmm yum yum


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Hope everyone is ok, well it is day 5 of DR for me and all ok so far, although I have a bit of the hot flushes today and my face looks like beetroot. My baseline scan is not until 25th Sept and this seems absolutely ages away. 
The other thing with me is that I twisted my knee at the weekend, and to say that I am in agony is an understatement. It is not too bad if I don't move, but walking and driving is a nightmare. I am praying that it gets better for sunday, as it my accelerator leg, as I am really excited about meeting you all at last and would hate to miss out over a stupid thing. 

Charlotte, best of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you....

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## loopskig

poor Ali hope it feels better soon. I bet 1 of the girls would be happy to pick you up if you are struggling sunday. I would offer to come myself but am being chauffeured by Suzy in a whizzy sports car!

Thinking of you today charlotte x x x x


----------



## mungoadams

Sturne, lots of luck tomorrow hun!

Ali, bless you. I am coming from Northamptonshire, but if no-one else can give you a lift and your leg is still playing up, PM me.

mmm yes cant wait. Afm, finally been told we have won that tender, so at least i have a job! hurray! wages not going up immediately, but at least financially i feel i can plan now. makes it a lot easier to make decisions on cycling again, or adoption etc when i know i will have a payslip.


----------



## suzymc

oh! i am such a numtpy.... i am all safe and secure in my room for the night and i totally forgot to bring my english to french adapter. i thought it was on my straightners.... it appears not. so now i only have a v short battery life and nothing on the box... and to top it all off my AF has just turned up & after all our 'efforts' this month too.......... booooooooooooooooooooooooooo        
oh well..... roll on the weekend 

lol @ heapy.... i'd look myself if i could..

alig - eek, sorry to hear about your ankle. a friend of mine did the exact same thing last week. fingers crossed it feels better soon ready for sun. keep it nice and rested now.

loops - vroom vroom, lol. i was a bit naughty today & took it up to 110mph. i will not be doing that in the UK now. prob cuz i couldn't even if i wanted to, haha!

mungo - yay! to you still having a job. wooooooooooooooooooo

love 2 all
catch you on the uk side
suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - you are not too far from me so I can grab you if your ankle is up to being walked on?


----------



## Lexi2011

Hey all, 

Well jel about carluccios, perfect place for a girly catch up. Hope at least some of you can enjoy a glass of wine or 2 xxx

Charlotte, fingers crossed for you. Hope the symptoms from the steroids have eased up a bit for you x

Ali, I'm excited for you being at DR now. Hope you're feeling ok and the knee gets better soon. Xx

Afm nothing to report, taking my second course of humira now so hoping it does the trick. Ohhhhhhh and major excitement we got tickets for the surprise Robbie Williams concerts so off ther next Tuesday. It's a really small venue so will be fab. Love to all xxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Heapy and Mungo, thank you so much for your kind offer of lifts, that is so sweet of you, but the good news is my knee feels a bit better today, hooray, I have been rubbing in voltorol over the last couple of days and i can now bend my knee and walk up stairs, so I should be ok to drive on Sunday. I was getting funny looks by using the lift at work just to go up one flight of stairs...

My question is, how am I going to recognise you all, I have images of walking up to people and asking are you a pumpkin   
I don't like walking into restaurants on my own, even when there are people there I know, so this will be a new experience for me...

Looking forward to sunday, Ali


----------



## charlotte80

my embroys did not survive so no transfer today. I'm devastated and don't know what to do. Worst thing was we had just got on the train and I tried my hardest to hold it together whilst we got off at the next stop and waited for the next train home. We were told before that the success rate for thaw is high so I guess as always I'm in the fail percentage. As I was on the train I couldn't ask what happened. I feel my world is falling apart and I won't ever get my dream


----------



## alig1972

Charlotte, I don't know what to say, I am so sorry and I can only imagine how devastated you are      

Take care, Ali


----------



## Lexi2011

Charlotte my love   so so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

charlotte i am so so sorry hun   words cant really cover it. having a good cry for you & your dh.  we are all here when you need us.


----------



## mungoadams

ali glad you're knee is starting to get better. i will pm you my mob number, so sms me when you arrive if you want. i am short with longish brown hair, blue eyes & quite a lot of freckles  i will wear a yellow skirt so you cant miss me lol!

lexi wow congrats on getting those tickets. i am sure it will be fab. the start of a run of luck for you 

afm, day off so spent it cleaning... how much mud can one dog get on the walls?!!!


----------



## Whirl

Charlotte I'm so sorry


----------



## loopskig

Oh charlotte I am so so sorry poor darling. It's just so unfair. Wish there was something we could say to make it all better.
Tiny mercies you didn't get too far on the train and at least you have the weekend to try to come to terms with your horrible news
Massive hugs and love, Loops x


----------



## sturne

Oh Charlotte I'm so sad to hear that my lovely -


----------



## charlotte80

Dearest Pumpkins,
Thankyou for all your virtual hugs, they are much appreciated. In some ways this feels worse than a BFN because I didnt even get to have that PUPO feeling, if that makes sense. 

I hope those of you meeting up have a great time.


----------



## suzymc

oh no Charlotte  so so so sorry. big big hugs   for the both of you. what a time to find out too. although a blessing you hadn't gone all the way first but what a bad time to find out. i understand what you mean. it's so hard to understand why these things happen. i never got to PUPO myself on our last cycle as none of our 3 made it and although i perhaps had a fair idea why it was so hard to get over because i'd been through so so much to get to that point. i wish you could come along tomorrow. talking might help.
are you going to get any feedback from the clinic? i hope so

ali - don't worry we will make sure you all know who we are. esp as you now have loops mobile no. we can find each other. i am not sure what i'm wearing yet but no doubt a dress... haha! and i'm 5"10 w/ two tone (also haha!) brown longish hair. 

ok time for breakfast. off to see my bestie and her family today. she has a 1 year old and 4 year old & they're taking me out for lunch 

jade-darling, it feels like it's been ages. i really hope you're doing ok. i don't like to think of you out there without us
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies just wanted to wish you a nice time tomorrow in Bicester, I'm sure you will all enjoy carlucios and the shops.....(Suzy !!!!hehe) sorry I cant join you.

Afm well we are off to Athens tomorrow. Things not gone quite as planned though. My af was due Monday, tues I started spotting so booked my baseline scan for wed. Wed I had no spotting and no period   so had the scan anyway but they found another cyst  Just like last time. So I contacted Penny and told her we are coming anyway as flight and accommodation booked and can't get refund on hotel and so we are seeing her straight away tomorrow and praying the cyst has gone, then I can start. If not they will aspirated it. So basically I am now a week or so behind schedule. But it is what it is and so not going to stress anymore....I think me getting stressed with everything is what caused my af to show late(it arrived thurs night by the way). On the work front I got asked to move to Termial 5 from when I go back. I am really pleased, it's much busier and a new challenge etc, although will miss some of the lovely friends I have made, but guess they will still be friends I just won't see them as much. My work even got funny about me having time off for my scan on wed can you believe that-     they are!!

I promise I will try and kep you updated as often as possible, have a feeling I may be away quite some time.

Love to all of you xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Have fun tomorrow all. Sturne good luck hon xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*sturne* - have a safe trip hun. i have everything crossed for you. i shall look forward to your updates. i hope the cyst has gone or won't cause a problem. do you have PCOS? Yes no more getting stressed now. easier said than done sometimes but deep breath in and chin up. gr8 news about the move of jobs to T5. should be a good challenge indeed  xx

afm - had a super day with my bestie & family. their little boy is 10 months & girl nearly 4. so lovely to see them as they develop. they have lovely kids  so we had a nice lunch out and then went to a v v busy park. she's been to Bicester village twice AND Carluccios twice and has assured me that we'll really enjoy it. yay
see some of you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte- so sorry to hear your news   - just not fair!


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - good luck for your tx trip. Pesky cyst and late AF.  Onwards and upwards now though  

Lexi. - love the new profile pic.  She is a growing girl but still has cute puppy look

Suzy - glad you are enjoying your catch ups.  Looking forward to tomorrow

AFM- bloomin knackered as we had all day wedding yesterday with all five of us attending.  Went well but it has caught up on me now so heading to bed so I am fresh for Bicester.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - yay! v much looking forward to it  and we get nice weather aswell. can't be bad hey!? glad wedding went well, albeit it knackering. sleep well my luv, i'm still waiting for my parents to stop watching the tennis & put last nights Eastie's on xxxxx


----------



## Grace72

charlotte  - just read your news. I'm so so sorry hon.   sending you lots of hugs    .  

Gx


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies
just incase you haven't looked Carluccio's is on an end of all the shops. Depending on what way you come in you want to be parking at the end with the blue new england style building as that is Carluccios. If you're looking at the shops from the car park then it's the far right.
wish everyone was coming!!! it looks yummy. you will all be there in spirit......
i'm all ready. got dressed twice as it's so hot out there. 27oC in Bicester, yikes!!!
i'm off soon to get Loops
see you soon Loops, Alig, mungo, whirl and heapy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

safe trip home 10f&t..... you will wish you were coming. the shops look amazing. xx


----------



## sturne

Just to let you know my cyst has gone     so starting today....got a few days to relax in hotel before having to go back to clinic....will keep you posted.
Have fun for those of you meeting up.

Love and    to all.


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - great news and so happy your body is ready and willing.  Happy thoughts and to s of   for you!

Suzy, mungo, loops, whirl & Ali - it was an absolute pleasure to meet you all today and I can't believe how confortable you all made me feel- it didn't feel like a first time meeting and was as if we had all known each other for years!  Hope that more of us can join the next one too so I can put more faces to names.  Still stuffed from lunch too...... Next time I will squeeze in baby cuddles with Bethany too!  Thanks too for the gift girlies.


----------



## suzymc

sturne - great news on the cyst disappearing. as if my magic.... ta da and it's gone  perfect. i hope all went well with your first injection

heapy - oh no of course, you and Whirl never got to have a baby swop..... i never even thought about that. awwwww. thank you for my lovely Evan cuddles. It was a pleasure to meet you both. It was like we had all known each other for years. you are right. i was stuffed from lunch but may have eaten more since then. lol

I had such a lovely day today. It was a pleasure to meet our Joey again. He is adorable. He really should come to the next meet, that's if he wants to hang out with a load of women. You would all love him. I think he's smashing.
It was lovely to meet Heapy, Alig, Bethany and Evan. All my baby cuddles has put a never ending smile on my face. You really can't beat baby cuddles  And it was also lovely to see Mungo, Loops and Whirl again. Love you all loads.
I have had a good party too (friends were v impressed with some of my 'new' french) and after 2 large Rose's have already taken myself off to bed, it got a bit cold in the end. i feel happy and content and i shall look forward to our next meet and hopefully more baby cuddles and a good old catch up with great friends

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

have i just over used the word 'lovely'? hehe! xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Sturne, great news about the cyst and that you are able to start  

Suzy, 'Lovely' is the perfect word to describe yesterday, it was so nice to finally put faces to name. You are all such a great bunch of ladies who have helped me survive the last year and it really was like we all had known each other for years.
Bethany and Evan are absolutely gorgeous and I too enjoyed the baby cuddles, thanks to Heapy and Whirl for letting us all have a turn....

I am already looking forward to the next meet up and hope that some more new faces can join us.

I have a bit of the hot flushes today, oh the joys of DR and also feeling very monday-ish.

Take care everyone, Ali


----------



## sturne

Hiya. Glad you had a great meet yesterday. It must be nice to put faces to names for those of you that have not met before.

Ali - how's it going hun, are you still dr?

Suzy - how long are you staying in the uk? What are your plans for whilst you are here? Did you do any shopping yesterday?

Afm - thanks Heapy and Suzy. Yeah first injections not too bad, although already got a small bruise from clexane. I am a bit annoyed actually. I have to have 200 of puregon, which inject using a pen. Just realised that they gave me boxes of 300 not 600 so that means every other day I will have to have 2 injections instead of 1 ie 100 from one vial and 100 from other. Wouldn't mind except I'm scared of injections and already have to have clexane and avercap as well. Got my drugs from fertility 2u and wouldn't really recommend them. I wouldn't use them again(well hopefully won't have to anyway ). 
Sitting by the pool relaxing at moment. It is nice to be here. I think it's quite stressful planning flights,acom,timings etc but once you are here it is much more relaxed.
We got a special deal on Hilton hotel here from Internet but it was only up to thurs then it was back to normal price so we were going to look to stay somewhere else.....but I just asked the man at reception if we could stay longer and he has agreed at the same price    so we are here till Monday then we may stay in penny's apartment again. My dh has to go back to work on Monday 24th but my friend has offered to come out with me so if I am still required out here she may come out   What lovely friends I have   prefer not to be on my own if possible.
Arranged to meet a few other serum girls in a few days time so looking forward to that. Have to go bak to clinic on Thursday so will keep you posted as to how that goes.

Love to all xxx


----------



## alig1972

Sturne - i think our posts crossed, yes still DR at the moment, still another 2 weeks to go as baseline scan isn't until the 25th Sept. It is just the way Oxford works, that they keep you DR for so long. 
Having 2 injections instead of one doesn't sound fun, how annoying. Hope everything goes well and enjoy the sun and look forward to your news on Thursday....

Take Care, Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

It was lovely to meet up again yesterday, and especially lovely to meet Ali, Heapy and Evan for the first time.  

Ali hope you are not getting too many hot flushes from the dr!

Sturne great news you can start, glad you are managing to relax despite the injections, and the hotel deal sounds great.  That is good of your friend to join you if you do need to stay out for longer.

Suzy glad you enjoyed the meet, when are you over next?  I agree that joey should come too sometime, although we may have to rethink the venue or activity!

Heapy it was a pleasure to meet you too and next time I will have a cuddle with Evan!  Can't believe we didn't think to swap for a bit!

Hi to everyone else

Charlotte thinking of you still   

AFm just having a nice chilled out day to day.  Our bathroom is also finally going to be done this month (after all the planning) so very excited about that!

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all

alig -  it was a lovely day with lovely ladies.... more 'lovelies' can be used at some point i am sure. hopefully as the weather cools down the hot flushes will subside

sturne - oh what a to do with the Puregon mix up. what a pain. i have had Puregon all 3 cycles and always get the 900 but still end up having to do 2 injections on a few occasions. just breathe well and try and relax into it as much as you can. make sure you do set it to 100 on the one you have nearly run out of each time. they hold more than they should but if you keep turning it will turn just cuz it can & that won't be what is left in the vial. does that make sense? gr8 news on the Hilton keeping your good rate for you  how hot is it? enjoy your relaxing pool times. how lovely of your friend. good luck for thursday hun and have a nice time with the serum ladies

whirl - i always enjoy meeting you lovely ladies. yesterdays meet was that extra special though    more use of the word 'lovely' again. hehe. i'm over again early january. we'll see what Loops thinks hey on next get together if she can make it. i can't believe we all didn't think of you both to baby swop. funny hey. gr8 news on getting the bathroom sorted soon

afm - car almost passed it's MOT. just failed on tyres and chap wanted to sell me performance tyres (at twice the price). yeah! right. he even had the cheek to ask me if i'd owned a car before as he was surprised it had non-performance tyres on. he was soon shut up with my knowledge and the fact i didn't get those tyres anyway they were already with the car and have lasted just fine thank you very much! tsk! men!!!!!

love 2 all
Suzy xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - thank goodness this weather is cooling off if the flushes are here.  Hope it wasn't me that jinxed you by asking if you had had any on Sunday.  Hope that you are not suffering from DR too much.  

Sturne - por you with needle phobia and excessive needle tx.  The hospital gave me fragmin after c section to prevent blood clots and I had to inject for seven days.  I was all smug and confident saying 'oh yes I can do needles as I did ivf' yeah,well not all needles are the same are they and it bloomin well stung so even without a needle phobia I would be stood there for a few minutes gearing myself up.  Hope you are still enjoying the poolside lounging.  First crisp autumn morning here.  Had to shut the bedroom window in the early hours.

Whirl - exciting about new bathroom.  Hope it isn't out of action for you for too long

Suzy - love the condescending motor mechanic.  Tried to pull the ' I am man you are woman' thing huh.  Good job you had the knowledge to put him in his place! Hope you had a nice few last days in uk and have a safe journey home.  Bet those birds will be excited to have mummy home.

AFM - all is good.  Took mum to health visitor baby clinic yesterday so she could see the trauma and why I hate it.  As she saw it isn't that I get treated a certain way but having to watch the other mums.  I hate that it is open plan so you can hear what they are saying to mums.  Within two minutes of being there one of the mums was in tears as two faults were highlighted in her baby and another one, who already looked stressed as she sat there, was almost in bits as she was scolded for letting her baby sleep all night as it hadn't gained enough weight.  The other mum sat near mine was sayi b how inadequate she always feels when she goes there.  Thank goodness they know to just weigh Evan and let me go.  I think my instantly direct manner sets the tone!  My mum was shocked at the difference from her day.  So today I have my home visit to see if I have post natal depression.  I wonder what questions I will get!  my brain is already onovertime as to whether if everything looks too perfect will they think I am hiding things by over compensating or if things look not as tidy and I look casual will they think that's a sign I am slipping into depression?  Hahahahaha!


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thank you xx, time to head home tomorrow but a lot of retail therapy today  oh goodness hun. i hope all goes well today, eek!. your health clinic sounds such a nightmare. perhaps you should all start a petition for a more private handling of app's. it just seems totally wrong, especially in this day and age. it's so unfair to make parents feel they are doing things wrong to the point they cry and it's even worse in front of other people. outrageous. did you find out if they have any free activities? by the sounds of them i'd be surprised. will send you lots of    for today. i'm sure all will be A OK xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy I shouldn't moan as I know they do most of it to spot vulnerable families and children and that is a priority I back 100%.  No one wants abused children.  But I find it invasive and not very supportve in most instances.  I guess it is like whirl mentioned sunday regarding budget cuts.  It just means that personal touch or having time to offer support can't be there.  I am in two minds whether there should be some type of buddy system for first time mums or mums with support needs/ babies with difficult issues, with another mum who has used multiple techniques to overcome little issues.  I would volunteer to help in something like that.  I didn't even g there on asking about free activities and just wanted to escape


----------



## sturne

Heapy - omg that sounds awful. To humiliate people like that, it's just not on and doesn't sound right. I do worry because I have never had any experience with little children, am a only child and my friends have either no children or older children (I.e I did not know them when they had their babies) so seriously I do worry that I'll be useless at the start but I guess I have a long way to go yet before I get to that bit. To get pregnant would help!!
Injections not going too bad    so far. Thank god dh can do them ok, although I don't let him drink too much until there done     otherwise god knows war could happen. Have come out to do. Spot of shopping today but am sat in Starbucks right now    making most of free wifi. Meeting up with a ff girl tonight for dinner. Nothing much else to report.

Hope everyone doing ok, Ali glad your dr going well and you seem more relaxed this time.

Love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - I don't think they mean to.  Don't you worry about your future bubs and your experience.  Most of it comes naturally and the 'rules' element that gets banded around about what you should do changes all the time anyway so if they are not stuck to it can't hurt.  Things that were done in our parents days are no longer done and even things from 16 years ago have changed.  Happy mum and happy baby is the most important thing so however you get that and as long as it is not harmful to baby, then that is good enough.  Glad to hear tx is going well.  Enjoy the shopping


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Hope you are all good.

Well I went to the Docs today, as my knee which I thought was getting better has been excruciatingly painful again. It is not too bad if I am sat down but as soon as I move it hurts and keeps giving way on me. 
Well it wasn't my usual doc but he did say there is nothing they can do for me, except strong painkillers (told him I couldn't take because of the IVF) 
He did feel my knee and say that I might have torn the ligaments down the side, but these should heal on their own in time.
He did say that I wouldn't want an op, especially with everything else going on in my life at the moment and seem more interested in my IVF notes than anything else…!! 
So I guess it just a case of riding it out.

Heapy - post natal depression is a horrible thing and I can see why they need to check things out, but I would be like you, looking for things that weren't there, hope it all goes well today.

Sturne - glad your treatment is going well, but as for DH giving injections you are braving than me. Enjoy the shopping and dinner tonight. Yes I am more relaxed, surprisingly this time, but I guess the real worry will kick in 2 weeks time when I start the Stimms. 

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Heapy how was the visit?  The clinics we have are open plan (for weight only), but they have always been fine.  I think that you are extra sensitive when you are a new mother so to humiliate people is awful, even if someone is doing something wrong for the most part it is due to lack of education and can be helped, rather than abusive which is a very small minority.  The bathroom should take one week to complete and we have a downstairs loo it is just outside but luckily in working order.

Ali sorry your knee is playing up.  Is there any natural things that help eg heat or cold or walking?  Hope the dr is going ok.

Suzy glad the car is ok, I hate garages!

Got to go as bethany has just started crying!

Whirl x


----------



## loopskig

Heapy. Good luck today. I remember still question like are you very tired? Yes. Do you feel guilty or blame yourself when your baby is upset? Of course! he's my whole world and my absolute responsibility! They still didn't consider me bad enough to lock up. Am sure you will have got on just fine.

Sorry I have not been on since the weekend. I promise I will come on properly and give you my full attentione next week.
We are going to devon this weekend for a anniversary party 40 year.

Always a pleasure to see you Annie suzy whirl. But best of all to meet ali heapy evan bethany for the first time was fabulous. Thank you so much for a super lunch time.
Looking forward already to the next time. We wondered about nottingham to accommodate some of the northern girls who haven't made it to a meet  up before.
Not sure about joe. He would LOVE to meet you all and is great fun. Everyone new best friend. You will like him better than you like me 4 sure. I only hesitate because I would hate for anyone to feel uncomfortable or 4 having a child present to put anyone off attending. It's different for little ones who need to be with their brand new mummies of course. Plus selfishly I can have a proper conversation without him bouncing around the place.

Thinking of you all as always and especially poor charlotte. How are you feeling x x


----------



## loopskig

Lexi how was crazy gaga? 

Big hug for jade

Positive thoughts for sturne

We miss ed you at bicester 10 fingers

suzy let us know when you have your u k january dates

Thinking of you Ruth anna baby


----------



## loopskig

Grace darling do you have your scan this week. Maybe i have missed a post .  Finger crossed. For all ok. Xx


----------



## Grace72

Hello my lovely pumpkins. Sorry i havent been on here for awhile. Loops thanks for asking . My 12 week scan is tomorrow so taken the day off work . i still have my haematoma and still having an old bleed so we're sort of holding our breathe tomorrow that both are fine. I'm hoping to come off the gestone injection at 12 weeks with ARGC but again dependent on the scan. 

Sorry i couldnt make the meet but was thinking of you all at the weekend. Bicester is such a great location and i spent far too much money there in my time. 

More news tomorrow .....

Love to all
Gx


----------



## sturne

Good luck for tomorrow grace   

Scan went well today, have lots of follies all around same size which is good. Also had intralipids which hurt a bit as they couldn't find my vein at first but ok once in. Still waiting for dh results  

Just off for dinner, bye for now xx


----------



## suzymc

hiya
just a quickie as i'm super busy after my long drive back yesterday. i'll come on properly over the weekend to catch up. 

grace- i hope all went well with your scan today. 
sturne - ooooo that's great news. esp that they are all around the same size

catch u all this weekend
suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies,

Hope yu are all having a good start to the weekend. 

Ali- its official I am post natal depression free for now.  Hope the knee is feeling better and d/r is going ok?

Whirl - exciting times with the bathroom then but outside loo?  Could be chilly on the seat

Loops - I would love to meet Joe.  He is just as much a pumpkin!  I understand about wanting the downtime though but would be nice to meet him

Grace - hope scan went well?

Sturne - glad to hear tx is on track

Suzy - hope you made it home in good time


----------



## sturne

Hope you all ok.
Just to let you know that we got dh sperm result back yesterday and his DNA frag as improved 2000% and is nw in the normal range. We will still be doing icsi rather than Ivf probably due to low sperm count but hay   No need to use doner sperm now. Really really pleased with results.
Sorry no personals today, we are just in a cafe with free wifi and about to leave, just wanted to let you know.

Much love to you all xx


----------



## suzymc

heapy - tx is a bit off track again.... will explain more 2morrow

sturne - oh wow oh wow oh wow! that is AMAZING news. all that pill popping was well worth it then.  fantabulous news.


----------



## suzymc

hello dear ladies 

*heapy* - even with budget cuts people should be capable of having some sort of emotions and sensitivity. your buddy idea sounds a fantastic idea.

*sturne* - still smiling for you 

*alig * - yikes! sorry to hear your knee is hurting so much. nice he was interested in your IVF. i guess the best thing is as much rest as possible.

*whirl* - bethany looks so gorgeous in her towel. she likes her bathtimes then?  how's the bathroom itself coming along?

*loops* - how was the party in devon? i'm looking forward to the next meet too. funny to think next meet will be around about 1 year ago since our first meet. eek

*afm* - drive back was v tiring but worth it as i now have a freezer full of lovely yummy british food. i managed to get an earlier ferry though which was nice. 
i have some news. we're not going to Nantes now this cycle. yes, yes i know i know! BUT it seems Nantes doesn't hold all i dreamed/hoped for. For a start they only do single embryo transfers. as i'm now being allowed 3 back that's quite a major thing for us. Also they can't guarantee the embryo measuring machine as only 1 couple can use it a time and if it's in use then you can't use it!! great!!! oh and parking there seems even more of a nightmare than La Rochelle. So with a 4 hour round trip even just for a scan it's just not going to be a good idea. I really really really really don't want to go back to la Rochelle but i have no choice. everywhere else is just too darn far to travel in France. it's not like Britain where you can be in London super quick. so i've had to swallow my pride and i will be going back after my next AF which will be about 3 weeks time & then she will be able to book us in for starting the first week November. i must need my head read. if it wasn't virtually free i wouldn't be going back that's for sure.
DH said 'better the devil you know' when i told him. yeah loose the 'better' bit.
ugh!!!!!!
anyone ever made chutney before? i nearly choked on the vinegar taste. it says to leave for a few months to mature, i hope it does.
26oC here today so doing a bit of sunbathing in a bit 

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope you've all had a good weekend? 

Sounds like you had a good meet last weekend, yes please to who ever suggested nottingham for the next one.

Sturne, Charlotte & Ali hope the tx is going to plan and you are feeling ok. Thinking of you and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you all. 

Suzy, sounds like Nantes was a non starter for you. Focus on the positives, your clinic know you well so hopefully November will be your time. 

Grace, how are you? I'm a bit behind with scans etc so hoping all is well with your bubs x

Nothing to report from me, been a bit rubbish with posting but don't really have any updates. Love to all xxx


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins. We had the 12 week scan and the risk is low and was advised amnio was not needed so we are v relieved. I was holding my breath for most of it .  Weekend was tiring with a festival and birthday. I am not as agile as before and certainly getting more tired.  Have started to tell more people the news, and i do get alot of oooooh twins!  

Sturne - blimey 200%  that's great news.    You will have to let us know what the winning formula was ! Did DH stop drinking as well? As for the injections. I'm was the same as you and putting EMLA cream numbs the area and makes all the difference.  Hope you can get some soon.

Lexi - good luck on your next scan. Is it next week?

speaking of vitamins, does anyone know if you stop taking folic after 12 weeks??  i'm taking a prenatal and dont really want to stop. My iron is also down and need to take supplements . Anyone know a really good one??

Thx!

Gx


----------



## Whirl

Hi 
Grace that's excellent news.  I took pregnacare until 12 weeks but was then advised to stop.  My midwife gave me fish oil and vit d and calcium supplements to take from about 16 weeks which were much stronger, and also prescribed iron, so I would speak to your gp or midwife before you go out and buy any.  Make sure you continue to rest!

Lexi good to hear from you.  A quick question as I know you got a puppy last year, how long did it take you to housetrain?  We are hopefully getting a puppy in ~November and want a rough idea of how long it takes (ie is it weeks or months).

Suzy sorry to hear that Nantes will not be any good, but better to find out now.  At least you know La Rochelle and can hopefully iron out some of the difficulties before the next time.  I have made green tomato chutney before but it wasn't that nice, and apple chutney which was lovely, it might depend on the recipe and type f vinegar you used.

Sturne that's excellent news.  Did dh take anything to help this result?

Heapy its only for a week and we will have the inside loo basin with a bucket so can use that if desparate during the middle of the night.  It will be worth it to have a nice bathroom!  We have chosen our tiles now so all on track.

Loops it was lovely to see you as well.  I can understand about wanting a break from Joe and a bit of adult time.  

AFM we are all good, taking Bethany swimming on Thursday so really looking forward to that, and the bathroom is progressing too as we have ordered our tiles.

Hi to everyone else

Love whirl x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all

Suzy - so better the devil you know at La Rochelle, lets hope they have learnt something from your previous cycles and you get better results this time    

Grace - Excellent news, you must be so relieved.

Sturne - wow 2000% amazing! How are you doing now? 

Lexi - Lovely to hear from you, hope you are ok...

AFM - My knee is still very sore, I don't think watching the footie Sunday and having to sit for 90 mins in one position helped. If only we could have scored a few more goals, but it wasn't to be. I also have had a thumping headache for the last couple of days, probably because of the DR drugs, so concentrating on work has been a nightmare. Only one more week to go until my DR scan and it can't come quick enough! 
I am a bit worried though as my AF was very light this time and only lasted a couple of days, so I am worried that my lining won't be thin enough. I suppose it could start again because of the drugs?? 

Anyway better get back to the grindstone, take care everyone....

Ali


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls 

Just a quick one from me... 
I had to take a break from fertility thinking for a while as i wasn't coping very well
It's officially one month today since the MC so hoping i can start to move forward now
Have been going to counselling which has been helping. 
Just finding it hard to look forward to another cycle and wish i could just be happy with not being able to have children, But i'm Not! 
I hope after today i can start to plan a little bit and figure out my next move 
Glad to see you are doing ok 

Charlotte Huge hugs hun, it's devestating news   I hope, like me, you can start to look to the future at some point   xx

Suzy-   It will be ok in the end   xx

Thanks for thinking of me   

Proper personals later xxx


----------



## sturne

Jade -   

Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know I got 18 eggs today. Came out in quite some pain today which is a first for me. I am just    that they are good quality....some of you asked about what dh done differently to improve his sperm frag. He took cordeyceps for a few months before and vitality herbs (from a guy called John Bowen who is in Singapore) very expensive but if that's wats done the trick then fair enough. He also took vit e and c supplements as well as wellman tablets. I also took cordeyceps as its supposed to help implantation....let's see. Just taken a 4 Zithromax tablets so waiting for the effects to kick in, they make you feel really sick usually. 

I will be back tomorrow to do personals.xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Sturne- Absolutely Fantastic News!!! Well done you... Just Great News, what a great Number.  
 Things keep going smoothly and fertilisation is high   xxx


----------



## Whirl

Sturne thats great news well done!  Hope the pain eases soon.  Thanks for answering what DH has done, I may look into that for next time.

Jade its great to hear from you.  Don't worry about not coping, its still very early days and it will take time to move on.  Glad the counselling has been helping    

Ali sorry you are not feeling great, not too long to go now until your scan  

whirl x


----------



## suzymc

i didn't want to read and run but will be back soon for proper personals

just wanted to say
wooooooooooooooooooooooo well done Sturne. what fantastic news. how many eggs have you had on other cycles?

jade - big hugs darling. be back soon for a proper 'chat'

love 2 all
off out now to get a new tv....... other one gave up the ghost last night
love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hiya. Thanks ladies. 

I wanted to do personals but haven't got time as we are cooking in today and have invited everyone around...out of my 18 eggs 15 fertilised so really happy with that. Penny still wants us to get to blast, which as I said before will be a first. Excited and nervous and although I should be really happy I'm still so scared if it doesn't work. I need to think positive. I can do it for other people but not myself!! So trying to sort out dh flight back on Sunday, I will have to stay on my own. Was going to try and get my mate over here but the flighs are just way too expensive. At the mo we are in a flat a bit to of town, probably sat we will move to a hotel right near clinic, so I won't be isolated....have to go, I promise I am thinking of you all and sending you all massive        and sending you lots of love. Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - fantastic fertilisation results hun  xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - with Nantes doing a lot of not guarantees- like on the embryo machine- I can see why la Rochelle would be a safer bet and at least they know what drugs not to give you.  Nice pumpkin timing too.  The 11 th November will always be significant for us now.  Seems funny that an egg collection date should stick but it has.  How do you feel towards this cycle?

Lexi nice to hear from you.  

Grace great news on the scan and good nt result.  Now you can relax that bit more.  My hospital told me to stay on pregnacare for whole time and I chose omega version.

Whirl hope swimming was good and that bathroom is coming along well

Ali poor you with knee trouble still.  Boo to dr headaches, I remember them well as I got some blinders.  That scan will be here inno time and I bet your lining will be fine.  Keepp positive

Jadey so nice to hear you are doing as best as is possible right now.  Glad counselling is helping you and I hope it helps with your decision making.

Sturne massive well done on eggie number and fert rates. You certainly have lots to play with there.keep that positivity going!

AFM - Suzy your shopaholic ness has rubbed off on me and I have had a splurge on eBay for kids toys and by Sunday will have a small park in he garden for my nephew and friends little o es to play out on.  Going to stay away from it now before it gets out of hand!


----------



## Grace72

Sturne - great news on the success rate. Such a fantastic sign.  

Jadey -   sending you lots of hugs . 

Hello to everyone and thanks for your messages. Also spoke to an obsyn/gynae and he's ok with the old haematoma , will take around 17 weeks to clear but its fine. He also confirmed i should keep with the pregnacare , vit D and fish oil. With twins he recommended r&r around the critical 24-28 weeks so will be booking some holiday leave i think. The 12 week scan was a relief .    . Next scan not until 20 weeks. After all this monitoring you feel a little abandoned tbh but i guess it stops you being so anxious for the next scan. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I've already got a heavier coat on and feeling nesty - and got the sniffles so hoping for a quiet weekend.

Gx


----------



## loopskig

Sturne darling - super news with 15 lets hope you do get to blast off!    
Jade - so pleased to hear from you. no one expects you to be cartwheeling of course. Just nice to know you are 'ok'  

much love to all 
xx x xx


----------



## loopskig

Dinners
last mon - quionoa salad with broad beans & feta
t- cauli curry with brown rice
w - beef casserole with jacket
th - fajitas
f - salmon bake
sat - BNS lasagne
sun - chicken with harrissa & cous cous

m- pork stew with rice
t- seafood gratin w root mash
w- spag bol
th- lamb new pots
f- breaded plaice, h/m chips, peas
Weekend Kig's london to brighton run so I'm on my own - probably just pasta and a jar of sauce

m - jane's curry from the freezer with naan. the blooming weblink is defunct so next time I want to make this will have to be from memory
(sweet pot, white pot, cooking apple, raisins, curry paste, onion, some other stuff! - tend to put in cauli/paneer too)
tue - steak & kidney pudding with broccoli

that's as far as i got xx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies
DH has bought himself a new TV!!! and is busy messing about with it. it's very all singing all dancing. goodness knows how he's going to get it on the old wall bracket as it's a lot bigger than our other tv that has just given up the ghost 

*lexi* - if it's nottingham 4 the next meet do we have you on a promise? hehe!  it's funny how i set my heart on Nantes and it turns out it's really not much better than where i go. the fact they only transfer one embryo is a non starter for me. SURELY my clinic will now be doing everything in their power to make the next cycle go well (for once!). surely there's no more room for mess ups and errors?

*grace* - great news about your 12 week scan and amnio. phew! what a relief hey!!! aw bless ya. i bet tiredness is going to be something of a given from now on. i'd get your doc to prescribe you iron according to your pregnancy. i've always had low iron and iron from a pharmacy doesn't give you a good enough dose compared to what a doc can prescribe. if it's low 1 iron vit a day ain't gonna make much difference so it really is best to check hun. the dose is just so low in a regular iron vit.

*whirl * - yes, v lucky my FF went to Nantes now and i found out from her rather than waiting for an app and going all that way and finding out for ourselves. twas a blessing really as it now means i'll defo get another cycle in this year. whereas it would have been a bit hit and miss with nantes before xmas. these things happen for a reason. i will be another positive pumpkin  oh! you didn't like your green tom chutney? oh no. i'm making some this week. maybe it was my vinegar? but it did say on it that it was especially for chutney. anyway i've put the chutney away for a bit and i'll try it again in a few months. i'm going to make an apple one this week. i froze 6 more batches of 500g plum portions. we've had sooooo much fruit this year. i've got the apple trees to tackle next. glad the bathroom is progressing. how did Bethany enjoy swimming?

*alig * - we can all but hope they've learnt something from my previous cycles. at least i know they defo won't give me Menopur again. don't worry too much about your lining. my AFs are very light nowadays since my operations and i've always had a good womb lining thickness.... on all 3 cycles. my best lining was on my 2nd cycle and i used a hot water bottle that time but tbh it was a bit too thick. but if it turns out yours is too thin then this will help you loads as i am proof warmth thickens your lining even more.

*jade* - lovely to hear from you. good to hear the counselling has helped you. i think counselling can be invaluable. it sometimes really helps to just be able to talk to someone "out of everything" so to speak. i get ya hun. i'm NOT looking forward to my next cycle and i'm NOT happy with having no children. i know i will cope with that in the long run but right now it's all i think about. shout out if you need any advice etc.

*sturne* - yay! again to your 15 embryos. not surprised you had a bit of pain. 18 is a lot of eggies to get out!!! did those tablets make you feel sick? what are they for? sorry 2 hear about the flights being so expensive. i'm sure there will be serum ladies you can get together with esp if you move nearer the clinic.

*heapy* - lol, sorry for passing on the shopaholicness..... you gotta love ebay though  hope everything arrives ready for sunday. La Rochelle can now be referred to as the 'safer bet'. i really wish i didn't have to go back there but i've no other option now. funnily enough if we do get booked in for Nov my EC will prob be the 12th November, the day after yours. hopefully it will bring me some of your luck. i feel a bit fearful of this cycle tbh. i'd rather not have it than have it but if it means getting pregnant then i have to try as we're not being blessed with a natural pregnancy.

*loops * - ooooo i LOVE cauli in curry. DH isn't keen so i have to add me some at the end. have you ever tried broccoli in a green or red thai curry? yum yum yum. the sauce sticks super lovely. we've been eating bad stuff since i brought a load of stuff back from the UK but tomorrow we will be having lamb tagine with apricots and herby cous cous 

*afm* - it's been 24oC here today but i just can't get myself warm. i'm getting a new blanket as a treat. the thickest i can find if poss. lol. i may even get some fingerless gloves. i didn't ovulate this month  hoping it's just my monitor on the blink but i'm not convinced it's that. i am concerned my egg reserves are getting lower with all this IVF. but i don't understand why some months my LH surge doesn't quite peak. anyway TTCN is out next month as hopefully i'll be seeing my consultant in 2 weeks and then i'll be going on oestrogen ready for nov cycle. i'm going to be a positive pumpkin again  hehe! who'd have thought hey? positive pumpkin twice........ that's me, always destined to be a pumpkin.
hope you all have a lovely weekend
lots of love suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

ladies..... i'm really start to think more about doing a IVF/fertility recipe book. what do you guys think? i have so much knowledge and done so much research it'd be nice to share all my recipes. i had thought of starting a ******** page and seeing how it went from there. but then i'm a bit anxious about sharing loads if recipes all at once. what do you all think? shall i dip my toe a little and see how it goes? i'm not qualified as you all know.... do you honestly think that would matter?
i really want to just start cooking for a living and this might be a nice way to start out. i am sure my parents would back me.
lmk lovelies
xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, great idea! Would you mind emailing me some of your receipts hon? xx

Sturne, thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy great idea.  I am sure you can cite in the back the references you have gained experience from.  I know personal trainers who are not trained in nutrition but who pass on menu advice.  The bbc news mentioned the Mediterranean diet in their ivf article the other day so it is very topical right now.  Go for it I say!


----------



## suzymc

hiya

*lexi & heapy* -  thanks lovelies. i'll prob start a ******** page with 'sourced' recipes for IVF & fertility & then i can keep my own recipes and ideas for a 'hopeful' recipe book. so Lexi whenever i post a new recipe i'll copy & paste over to you  my head is FULL of ideas now. i need to keep a notebook next to me. hehe! re. the mediterranean diet i already have 2 recipe books and all recipes done so far have been a great success with DH

*afm* - last nights tea was Lamb tagine adapted from one my mediterranean books & DH said it was restaurant quality.  I then did an antioxidant fruit crumble. so already 2 dishes to share. so i took photos of our dinner last night but in my rush i forgot to wipe the dishes so the pics aren't perfect. obv. would never use in a book but was hoping to use pics at ********. then when and if i start getting more interest i'll start working on my own recipes and adaptations but not share them as much... if at all on **. after a restless nights sleep with my brain full of ideas i think i'll start a ******** page for recipes..... as mentioned above just for IVF and fertility.... but i may sneak a few others in there. any ideas or feedback from you lovelies will always be welcome. i just hope i can keep the niche in the market/social network. lol. there are some fertility recipe books out there but they are either too expensive or not as 'user' friendly. i have always had an interest in recipes and cooking and i own about 50 recipe books! I don't know if you all remember but i spent ages sourcing IVF relevant recipes and have since been adapting and inventing. not sure how i'm going to fit in the time for it but i'm sure it can work into my cooking time and perhaps post first thing in a morning.

ok off to jot down my first lot of ideas  
luffs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Everyone


Suzy that sounds like a great idea, I'd deffinatley be interested in your recipes.


Hope you pumkins are all well x


----------



## suzymc

daisy - thx hun. are you on ********? if so lmk & i'll send you a link to me   hope you're well. How are you getting along with Care Notts? xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

HI Suzy


Yes I'm on **, that would be great if you could send me the link.  We've decided to take a little break,  my body isn't right, AF's are not how they were before and don't want to jump straight in when I'm not phyiscally and emotionally ready, we've booked a holiday for end of oct so looking forward to some sun and relaxation cos since the MMC i went straight back to work and not had any time to rest.  I might do the referral in November looking to start early next year sometime.  When do you start your next cycle?


----------



## suzymc

daisy - i've just sent you a friend request  i'm hoping to get my page properly started this week and i'm currently creating a blogspot page to link to the recipes. a break sounds like a good idea. no need to get back into it all yet. holiday should do you the world of good. i'm hopefully cycling next in early november. seeing my consultant in about 2 weeks. xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hello ladies

Sorry I've not been around for ages. Again!!! 

I can't even begin to catch up on all your news, I hope your all well!!!  Suzy normally drops me an email with any news. 

Wel were putting IVF on hold again, now it's pushed back to march next year. I've hot a new job which I'm going to start in November. Good news is its still in the NHS so with 10 years service I dont need to worry about entitlement to maternity leave (should I ever need it   ) but still think its a bit cheeky to do IVF as I start. We were in the clinic this week, booked to see consultant early jan to plan march dates. My clinic now go to blast which is great as last year they didn't so going that might make a difference. I told them I'm worried about this huge gap were taking between cycles, by the time we go again it will be 18mths since our last attempt and I don't know what changes that will have had on fertility. They repeated all my blood tests to put my mind at rest. Oh and I'm officially to fat for IVF again, oh dear. Have to loose at least a stone by the 7th jan. 

Well that's my update, I will be off and on the next few days to try and catch up on all your news ladies. 

Much love Anna xxxxx.


----------



## loopskig

Nice to see two strangers popping back in! Hi Daisy & Anna. Good luck with the weight loss mate. Any particular plan to follow? You know it will be worth the effort once you are a huge great big fat preggo one day.

Loving the food book idea Suze. Reckon you need to make it 'Recipes for TTC' with specific section for IVF to appeal to a wider audience? 

AFM, I am mostly suffering potentially imaginary BFP symptoms and kidding myself into it. I usually do this but perhaps a bit more this month. Trying to convince myself to think like a    and play along but its more likely psychosomatic nausea. You all know the drill! 

Love to all,
Loops xx xx xx


----------



## suzymc

anna - lovely to see you on here  glad you now know when you will be starting your new job. maybe some of my recipes that i will be posting on ******** will help you with your weight loss? i'd say an 18month break would be a good thing not a bad..... 

loops - as i think the search needs to be quite general on faceache i was thinking of 'recipes for fertility and IVF'. Do you think that's ok? i was hoping 'fertility' would point out that it was for everyone ttc. there seems to be no-one doing recipes for english people. only really in America. i know there's mumsnet but that's not especially fertility relevant. aw bless ya and your signs. i wish i could even feel a little bit confident. we did TTC but my ovulation thing didn't get a peak on it  only a middle peak. so i think that means i didn't ovulate. poo. yes, sadly i know the drill but i will remain optimistic for you hun xxxxx

afm - low fat apple cake currently in the oven. oven is playing up though so no idea when it'll be ready. i'll just have to keep sticking knife thingy in it. i will open my ** page in a couple of days once i have a few things to add. trying to make something nice for a nice cover photo. lol. will have to pick some pretty recipes this week!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Loops fingers crossed for you xxxxx

Suzy, I'm sure you've thought of this already but will all your ** friends be able to see the page is yours? Or can you put a page on anonymously? xxx

Hey Anna lovely, I think an 18 month break is a good thing for you mentally and pyhsically. Good luck for your new job xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - yeah! that's one of the reasons i haven't started the page yet. i am considering opening outside of my account but then most people i know know anyway and tbh sometimes i like people knowing there is a reason we don't have any children. i was thinking some women may be put off liking the page because then other people will see they are looking at recipes for fertility and ivf!!! but if i call it anything other than that then no-one will find the page. i've looked up IVF and fertility related pages on ** and they do have lots of people that have 'liked' their page. hmmmmmmm decisions. what with the wind and more ideas i didn't get a lot of sleep last night. lol. just need to get it up and running. it's nice to have something else to think about though other than babies!! xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Tricky one Suzy.  Like you say it needs to come up in searches.  I can throw out gimmicky titles if it comes to that.  Why not add something about female well being?  The Fertility shy people may still be happy to like it as it has generic element.  From my perspective on having a cupboard full of dusty books and always cooking on a budget tips on where to save money through freezing base ingredients that can be used in multiple recipes or a whole area of money saving recipes would be good.  I look longingly at my italian cookbook but where I would have to buy all base ingredients I never get round to cooking any.  Top tips on any money saving tips would be great


----------



## suzymc

heapy - i always want to write heapster, not heapy.... lol.
ooooo thanks for the idea. i read your post just b4 we went out and have been thinking lots since about your suggestion. i defo want to use fertility in the title as that's my whole point to it really BUT i can make that a lesser part of the title. i think i'll drop the word IVF and just leave that to being mentioned in the group.
i often freeze stuff in bulk to use in the future so budget tips is a great idea. i also often look longingly at my italian cookbooks but often don't follow a recipe in them for the same reason as you.
so on the title idea how about the following? they can be worked on but the main 2 words needing to be used are 'fertility' and 'recipes'
Recipes for general health and fertility
Recipes for female well being, fertility friendly
Female well being, recipes for health and fertility
Recipes for fertility, meal ideas for two
Recipe ideas for two, for general health and fertility

I think i like 'recipes for female well being, fertility friendly' or 'recipes for general health, fertility friendly'

any suggestion more than welcome from all of you
thanks lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Expect you'll be covering male and female Suze? So 'Fertility Friendly Recipes' I think is clear enough.

Eat yourself Fertile?
Chomp your way to Children  

********:
1) if you make it a closed group no one can see if you are a member anyway - i think. happy for you to use me as a guinea pig before you open invites wider if it helps
2) if you set up a page, all posts you make on that page show as the group not you as an individual so you don't have to worry about lexi's point (or at least that's how I understand it fromthe pages i am admin for)

Loops xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy like the two you said and loops too.  Especially the chomp one ha ha.


----------



## suzymc

loops - i used to have a group on ** a few years ago that had quite a lot of members but i can't remember if it showed on my timeline or not. i'd like this to be an open group so i'll just add the group from my account and see what happens. most of my friends/relatives that don't know prob won't even notice my posts anyways. but it would be nice if my own profile doesn't constantly get updated by my group. lol. haha! love chomp your way to children.

heap - 

i've been taking pictures of our meais that i've been cooking but they're a bit crap. after playing around with contrast/brightness etc i think i'm getting somewhere. i normally can take quite good photos so i think it's the lack of light in the kitchen not helping. seen some gorgeous photos of meals on faceache. i'll have to try copying how they take them & get a bright light set up in the kitchen for photo taking. lol

As i'm aiming for male and female and i don't want to scare away everyone by making it so obviously for fertility (for those not wanting the world to know they're having trouble making babies) i think i'll go for:

Recipes for general well-being, fertility friendly

that should slightly broaden peoples interest and not be too scary...... 

love 2 all... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi quick update from me on phone, DR scan all ok so starting stimms tomorrow and next scan next friday 5th oct, eek ! Ali


----------



## suzymc

ali - that's good news. good luck  xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali, good luck for stimming xxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies.
Ali- good luck with the stimming, glad things Progressing well.

Suzy - what a fab idea of a book. I think it will do really well. 

My Internet connection is playing up so I can't go back and read your messages since before yesterday so it's really annoying. Just letting you know I'm back home. Et went well, we ended up with a total of 8 blasts. So I have had some frozen and some put back. This is a first on two fronts, first time to make it to blasts and first time to get some frozen.    so now trying to think positive thoughts, and relax. I don't go back to work till Monday so at least I don't need to worry about that for the time being.

Love to all you pumpkins xx


----------



## Grace72

Sturne - happy days    and some frosties   . So happy for you. I was the same first time blasts and first time frosties and look at me now. Dont symptom spot too much and panic though, as i didnt get much at all - i only got it after OTD. 

Take care of yourself and feed those embies. 

Gx


----------



## suzymc

Sturne -            yipeeeeeeeeeeee. that makes me very very happy for you both. what fantastic news  What a difference it makes not having DNA fragmentation in your sperm. Fantabulous. Pray my DH's 2 months of high Vit E & C with Wellman is enough to sort my him out too . If not he's staying on it until at least 3 months into next year. You are proof that it really works. I know he's not having Cordeyceps etc but i've read a load of articles done on research into DNA fragmentation and they tested with test groups with 2 months of high vit E with C and it made a huge & successful change to IVF/TTC results  eek!!!!
thanks hun. it's all very exciting just gearing up to starting the ******** group so goodness knows what i'll be like if i get as far as a book. 
how many back in hun, 2 or 3?

grace- hi darling hope you're well

AFM - so DH has been warned we may be going to Nurture Nottingham if the next 2 cycle fail and i've told him i'm having any embies put back in regardless of quality. we had said we'd keep going until we get only good quality blasts but i can't keep going through this. So i've said cut off point for IVF for us is June of next year. After that we either are blessed or we start living our lives again and stop putting so much on hold.
Been busy today picking blackberries and figs.... any recipe ideas with figs lovelies? I've never cooked with them before.
I've also started properly on blitzing our apples today. Our orchard is laden down this year. So they are of course organic & so far i've made 8litres pressed juice and 5,000gr puree (gr8 for lowfat cakes/muffins). Next step is to get more food bags to make wedges etc but that involves peeling millions of apples. yuk! i want to make another 8litres juice too. Should save at least 80euros in AJ for the next few months. 
I now have about 6 recipes photo'd & written up ready for my ** group. Trouble is 2 of them look a bit unhealthy even though they're packed full of goodness so i may save them for a bit. Doing chicken satay skewers for tea tomorrow with veggie brown rice so that will be a good one.
feeling so enthused with life right now. this is all helping me loads 

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne - that is absolutely fantastic news. I am so so chuffed for you. What stage did your embies get to previously? I am desperate to get to blast stage. 

Suzy - your recipes sound yum, dont forget to email me lovely. Sometimes it helps just to have a plan in place and taking the control back from infertility is a great power battle to win. Like you, for us this wont be an endless thing, I think 4 max and it will be time for us to explore other avenues. Good for you xxx

Grace - hope all is well with you and your 2 bubs xx

AFM, diet going well I've shifted 9 pounds now.....still got a lot to go but its coming off for once. Apart from that all is good, work busy, life ok, still trying to balance my immune system with the Argc before we can get cracking which suits me for a while xxx

Hello and love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy -  most my friends call me heapster so feel free.  Have you got a desk lamp you can shine on the food for photos as that may help.  Wish I lived closer so I could sample all these goodies you are whipping up.  

Ali - fab news on scan.  Hope injections are going ok?  

Sturne - great news on blasts and frosties- wowzers!  What a diffence in the cycle outcomes then.  Positivity all the way then Hun.  Well done x

Lexi - well done on weightloss, which I think is always a challenge once it gets colder.  My body seems to think I hibernate in winter and lays down its fat stores

AFm - just plodding along with life.  Started walking my dogs again which is lovely but my big boy has become a bit naughty as his dad lets him get away with too much.  Think he is finding being back in my strict obedience regime a challenge poor dog.  He is only allowed to pee on command with me!  Well I am off to sleep now before things kick off for the night feeds


----------



## Grace72

ladies, suzy  - sorry for not being on here much. I'm ok thanks - my sickness has not passed at all so just been feeling horrible . Tried everything but i'm hoping by next week it will subside.  Will be back soon when i'm feeling more human.  

Love to all

Gx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - don't want to depress you but my sickness with twins went to 16 weeks.  After that though it disappeared and never came back


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all

lexi - is there anyway you can see ******** group pages without being a member do you think? otherwise i'm happy to email you. Yes, you're right it feels like i'm taking back some control. Well done you on losing 9pounds    Any reason in particular that it's coming off do you think/know? are you getting any closer to a balance of immunes?

heapster - hehe! i am now quite content to be calling you Heapster. lol lol. I have got a desk lamp but nowhere really to put it. I don't want to spend too long photographing dinner as then it starts going cold. Perhaps you lovely ladies can give me some advice when you see my boring pics? gr8 news on getting to walk your dogs again and good luck retraining your now naughty one.

grace - aw hun. so sorry you are so poorly  I will keep everything crossed it subsides soon. It must be so frustrating not being able to cure it. 

afm - figs, parma ham and goats cheese. OMG i've died and gone to heaven. Had it for lunch today after some foraging the other day and after some advice i tried this. WOW! it's simply gorgeous. yum yum yum. i think i'm about ready to open my ** group. I've been googling how to get to the top of ******** searches and basically it's all about 'likes' 'shares' and 'keywords'. I do hope this is a success like some peoples recipe groups are and not a total flop. lol.  
i asked a moderator if it was ok to include my ** link in FF threads where ladies are talking about help with food/diet but i've not heard back. it's not like i'd be advertising a product more a way of help. do you think it'd be a problem? should i try asking another mod?
ok lovelies time to type up some more recipes

love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just a quick note from me to say hi and I haven't forgotton you all!  The house is upside down as we are in the middle of having the bathroom done (finally!) and are away this weekend so will not do a proper post until Mon.

Sturne well done on getting to blast!  That's really great news. 

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, i've been on a strict diet and doing exercise 3 x per week, reduced alcohol to 2 x glasses of wine a week and stopped drinking coffee. I used to take sugar in coffee and prob drank 3 cups a day so that alone has helped. I have to go back to the argc next week for another test that gets sent to Chicago and i'm stuck until those results are back unfortunately......its driving me insane as I just like to have a plan.xxxx

Sturne, thinking of you lovely. Hope the 2ww isnt too painful (silly thing to say i know) xxxx

Heapy, my hubby is so soft with our dog. She escaped this morning and I was watching him try and catch her, she runs rings round him   Hows Evan and the girls? xx


----------



## sturne

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages. I just wish I could be a bit more positive, I mean I'm scared to believe that this could be our time Incase it's not. I just keep thinking I've only had bfn in past,why is this going to be any different....any advice to change my mindset would be much appreciated....so yesterday I ended up at hospital visiting a ff friend who was in Athens same time as me. She was admitted as soon as her plane landed with suspected ohss, but now they think it's not that and an infection instead.  Hoping shes feeling much better and able to come home today   
I'm off out with a friend for lunch today and a look around the shops.dont think I will buy anything as feeling very fat at the moment what with all the drugs lately.

Ali - how you doing hun? It seems weird how you started treatment before me yet I'm already on my 2ww. I thought we were going to end up around the same time but obviously not. Hope stimming going well. Are you on menapour? Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Lexi - well done on the weight loss, that's great.  

Suzy - forgot to tell you I finished fifty shades book 1 and am now near the end of book 2. I thought I was going to get more time to read in Greece but it seemed like I never had time to do anything as we were always out and about. And then I thought I could read lots on the plane on way home but got sat next to a 26 yr old Greek male who was coming to London to study and was very very chatty so in the end I had to pretend I was asleep just to get some piece and quiet   

Grace - hope the sickness begins to improve for you.

Right I have my cat on the bed with me and is very annoyed that I'm not giving her attention, she keeps putting her paws on me to get me to stroke her. Better give her soe fuss.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## suzymc

hi y'all
i'm up and running:

http://www.********.com/RecipesForWellBeingFertilityFriendly

     

hi whirl  - hope everything is back to normal soon

lexi - well i'm v impressed. especially giving up coffee. sugar is not a good thing for fertility so that'll make a huge difference i'm sure. well done on the alcohol reduction too. perfect amount to have i'd say  xx

sturne - aw bless ya. well if i were you i'd be saying to myself that DH's DNA fragmentation has been cured so that is a very very good reason why this will work. it couldn't have worked before, or at least prob wouldn't have, but this will certainly help. keep thinking about all your blasts, that should help change your mindset  sorry 2 hear about your friend. lucky it was just an infection though. well done on the 50shades advancement. hehe! are you back home now?

afm - back to typing up recipes. hehe! i need to get a natural light for photographing. i read a load about photographing food and it's best not to have any lights on or use a flash. well at 7pm at night that's impossible so i may get a natural light to help with photos.
catch you all soon
luffs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## suzymc

Morning 

thanks for my likes lovelies xx

Soooooo any ideas what websites/pages i can include links to my ******** page on? Now i've just got to find peeps to like the page. 
eek!

just trying to work out when i create a note for a printer friendly version it puts all my text together.... so isn't very friendly!!

xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

where is everyone?     xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Suzy, had a sick Evan since Friday as he picked up Bex cold shad zero time .


----------



## suzymc

oh no  poor ickle Evan. how is he today? i think i'm coming down with one too. don't feel good this morning. but hey, thought i'd join the rest of the world. how r u? xx


----------



## suzymc

my ******** link got deleted from the other cycle buddies threads  seems a bit unfair to me when i'm not selling anything and actually only just helping people with recipe ideas. it seems it's one rule from one mod and another rule from another. i got quite a few likes after posting yesterday but now 3 of my posts have been removed with no communication from the mod.
i've read and re-read the terms and conditions loads and there's nothing in them to stop me posting about my ******** page. afterall there's loads of website links on FF. some of them linking to products for sale.
feeling quite fed up and frustrated 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - Sorry for short post but he kicked off just as I typed last night.  He has been either out cold at which point I rested with him or hot, grizzly and snotty.  He seems to be better today and we have had some fun with the snot sucker machine -  amazing what comes out of something so small.  Looks like we are through the other side anyway.  Rubbish news about the link delete as you are only offering meal ideas and not selling or running a business through it.  Why don't you ask mod why?  Bad news on looming cold.  It either hasn't hit me full or I have been good immune system wise, which is hard to believe after all the sugar pig outs I have had


----------



## suzymc

heapy - snot sucking machine sounds lovely. hehe! glad you are through the other side.
i've asked a couple of mods and i've posted on one of the threads asking the mod who deleted my posts to contact me. no replies as yet. it's quite frustrating really. 
i feel a bit better now though so perhaps it was just a freaky morning thing?!
xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

A few more days until the first scan and feeling apprehensive. Had a bit of a nightmare with the injections, first I bent the needle as I was taking it out of the bottle, but still managed to inject ok. Last night I couldn't get the top off the mixing solution and was getting so annoyed, DH offered to help and I just bit his head off but later apologised, roll on Friday! 

Heapy, sorry to hear that Evan has been poorly, but glad he is feeling better now. 

Sturne, how are you doing? Yes, I am on Menopur and dosage of 300, so double that of my first cycle.

Grace, how are you feeling now, any better? 

When we got home from footie on Saturday our front room was covered in bird's feather, but we are wondering what happened to the rest of the bird. I guess one of our 3 cats had a extra meal that day  
We were going to get a 4th cat, as a diabetic cat had been at the cats protection over a year and so we said we could take her on, but spookily and probably fate she was offered a new home by another family the same week, so it all worked out for the best in the end. 

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - be careful with those needles as you can do some damage there.  It's good you are getting ratty as the drugs must be working.  Good to see all is going well.  Looks like you are on an identical tx plan as I was at Oxford.  All you need is Nicola o do your transfer and you are there - hahahahaha.  She was lovely and if not for her perseverance with my stubborn corkscrew cervix we might never have had our result as Evan was the result of the only viable embryo available.  Naughty cats!  We have had a few mice but not for a while.  Probably best not to have the diabetic cat and I bet you are like me and although you would've given him a lovely home you are secretly pleased that he went elsewhere.  I seem to end up with defective pets that need excess daily tx from me.  You can have one of my rejects of you like?  Fancy a fluffy one who looks like a kitten due to stunted growth, hates humans, attacks when brushed so has to be pinned down to cut out knots........need I go on? Hahahahaha yeah not very tempting I guess.  Scabby dog? Stinky ferret?  Ok I guess I will have to keep them all


----------



## Betty-Boo

suzymc - the posts were removed as they are duplicate posts:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Tis x


----------



## suzymc

hiya ladies 

how you all doing? still so so quiet here. i've never known it so quiet 

alig- all the best for your scan on friday. will be thinking of you. oh no, that sounds horrendous regarding the needles.  any better now?

thetis - thx  i'm now more sussed on what to and what not to post. or rather not keep posting the same darn thing

afm - well i've had a couple of lovely emails from a lady over at FF admin. she really likes my ******** page and blog. so much so that i may even make it as a sticky post on the fertility foods/supplements page on here.  she's been really helpful and i guess in my excitement i was guilty of spam. anyway i have learnt my lesson and i am allowed to still mention my ** page just not like all the time and not in the same way each time. so that's good to know. she's been really helpful too. i think i'm on about 24 likes now. so slow to start but hopefully it'll start spiralling as more 'join'.
we have my first app back with my consultant a week today. first time since 3rd July!!! eek! so long as all is well with her then i should start next AF at the start of Nov. Fingers crossed she doesn't pull the whole i want to do your transfer thing again and makes me stick to her timeplan & not my bodies. i may well have a breakdown if it's the latter.
DH is driving me crazy again with biscuits... and now mini magnums. i was looking back at old posts of mine trying to work out at what point he obeyed me and gave up last time pre-ivf but i can't find my posts about it  So basically after i see her next week AND if it's all on for nov i will be having some strong words with him. i've made some lovely low fat/low sugar cakes recently and he just keeps going for the cookies. i could strangle him!!! so soon he's gonna have no choice. i may make him do what we did last time and sit in the car for 4 weeks whilst i do the shopping. not literally all 4 weeks that is, lol. It may be that i'm just in a mood cuz AF is due today or tomorrow.... 
anyways lovelies i won't drone on. hope to hear from you all soon
lots of love suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - tyou need to lace the cookies with some stomach cramp medicine so he keeps getting the runs.  Make him think he has sugar intolerance! That will keep him away after a few times.  Glad the pageis going well and ff have given you some advice on listing it to fit the rules.  It looks amazing but there is a downside- it makes me hungry when I look at it but I only have junk in the house!!!!


----------



## suzymc

heapster - you are funny. you do have quite an obsession with male vengeance don't you?!?. lol. well hun all i can say to you is go out and buy some ingredients in  i just keep using what's in the fridge really. we're having pork tonight 'a la chinoise'..... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hey all, 

Hope everyones ok?

Suzy, wow!!! Loving the blog and ** page, receipts sound gorg and going to try the moussaka next week. I don't eat lamb so would beef mince be ok? You are fab lady, good on you xxxxxx

Sturne, I keep checking in. Hope you're surviving, thinking of you xx

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Thinking of you all poppets

Sturne      

 for all those that need it!

No joy for us this month  
We're on to month 4 out of 5 with the magic beans. To be continued.

Sorry its a short one but I thought better brief than not at all as its been so quiet!

Loops xxx x x


----------



## suzymc

lexi - thx sweetheartxxxxx yes! re. beef mince. the recipe i originally used and adapted was with beef mince  

sturne - i ditto what lexi said. how r u hun?

loops - oh no hunny         big hugs for you. so sad. My AF is due today. I have all the normal symptoms so i know it's about to start but i'm still doing the whole hope thing. i had a bit of a talk to myself this morning telling myself off for daring to dream.

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

OMG - I just did a hpt this morning, even though I was so scared and trying not to go for a wee, but anyway did it and guess what - BFP. I'm going for bloods today. I am shaking soooo much I have never seen two lines on a test before. I know it's early days but for today I'm sooo happy!!

Love you all xxx


----------



## loopskig

Sturne what super news to start the weekend. Thrilled for you darling xx x.      X.


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - that is fantastic news!  I am really, really chuffed for you


----------



## suzymc

sturne - that's just lovely lovely news  have you got your results now? i have everything crossed for you. sorry i didn't get on yesterday but our internet connection died yesterday morning & now we've only just managed to get a faint connection


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne      absolutely fantastic, huge congrats to you both. Yey another preggers pumpkin xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Thank you girls....bloods went well, hcg 546 so possibly twins?!! Still in shock tbh. Progesterone was fine as well. Back on Monday for repeat hcg test. Xxx


----------



## suzymc

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i can do a bit of dancing now 
                
brilliant news sturne. yes that DEFO sounds like twins. not surprised you're in shock. i would be. 
where is it you're having your tests done? as you went to Serum do you still get treated as an IVF pregnancy in the UK or as a 'regular' pregnancy? Told DH your news. first thing he said was quote "ah that's nice, how much does it cost there?" lol, men!!!!! i think we are considering Serum more than Care nott you see.


and surprise surprise i'm not preggars this month so IVF it is next month. i honestly had convinced myself again which is just stupid i know!!! so roll on app on wed!!!  & 

ali- any news?

love 2 all, 
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Ahhh thanks hun, I love the dancing bananas  
I ended up going to path lab in welbeck street,London for my hcg and progesterone tests.very nice lady,no need to book apts, and u get ur results back within 2 hrs. I was recommended there by another ff friend. I need to go back Monday to make sure levels increasing etc and was wanting to go somewhere closer to home but tbh everywhere else seems more hastle etc so think I'm just going to go back there again.
Yes hun I couldn't recommend serum enough. Cost is 3000 Euro for one cycle or 4000 for 2 goes. You just have to pay for your drugs, flights and accommodation on top. But we tried to make it more of a holiday rather than purely treatment, and there is always loads of ff people to meet up with for lunch/dinner etc. If you have any specific questions on serum feel free to pm me.
But hopefully next month i will be sending you dancing bananas so you won't need to worry.

Ali, how you doing hun, thinking of you xx

At the moment I'm at my nieces birthday party. She is having a pool party, with lots of bouncy inflatable things in the pool. My dh is throwing balls at the kids, I'm just sat watching as not allowed to go in water.

Love to you all, hope everyone is ok its been very quiet on here recently. Xxx


----------



## loopskig

Awww poor Suzy. Sorry to hear your ddin't get your natural miracle this month. Of course I don't know the heartache of a real IVF BFN but the constant getting up of hopes only to have them dashed is pretty crappy too


----------



## suzymc

sturne -  well if you like the lady in London then i say go back. i said 3,000euros off the top of my head. who'd have thought i was right hey!!!! do you have to sign up to 2 gos if you want the 4,000 euro offer? oh hun, i really hope i get my dancing bananas. it has been quiet hasn't it 

loops - thanks my darling. i know you all understand. it's just utter poo. i had hopes set on not going through ivf #4

afm - no-one joined my ** group for the past 2 days  it's really slowed down. i perhaps need to do some more promotion. we had no internet for 24 hours so that prob doesn't help.
we were picking all the grapes this morning and making DH some white wine today but it's peeing it down so it can wait. i think i'll just have a lazy day. i thought yesterday how it will be exactly one year since my 1st cycle on the positive pumpkin thread so i thought how i may join the same thread for this year. i did a post yesterday and virtually got ignored on the first few posts. i'm not sure i can be bothered really. i thought it'd be fun to give out advice!!!! hmmmmmmmm. maybe it's just cuz it doesn't feel the same for me?
anyways enjoy the rest of your weekend lovelies. 
lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Ahhhh hunni sorry you got ignored on the other thread  
Enjoy your lazy day. Xx


----------



## suzymc

lol, i'll get over it. i'm just feeling sensitive. i wasn't totally ignored! i guess sometimes peeps don't get over excited at newbies, esp as to them it's yet another person posting. DH is now MOVING the tv. this is quite a task and has been drilling holes and puffing and sighing for the past hour. everytime he steps back to 'admire' his work he nearly steps on the tv. so it's kind of entertaining!!! not very relaxing yet mind you. getting a beef dopiaza in the slow cooker soon though & willing our chickens on to lay another egg so i can bake a cake later on. naughty rascals. xx


----------



## Whirl

Sturne fantastic news!        So happy for you!

Suzy loving the idea of the book and ******** page, it sounds really great and I like the look of the figs in parma ham.  Sorry you're having to start the ivf again, will really be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Loops sorry there was no joy for you this month.  How are you?

Ali hope your treatment is going well.

AFM sorry i have not posted for a while, things have been really manic here with getting the bathroom done and trying to get time to post!  We had our first trip away, and I managed to slip whilst Bethany was in the sling so we also had our first trip to casualty, but luckily she was ok.  

Sorry its a short post, love to all and will catch up again soon 

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - oh hun, sorry to hear about your fall with Bethany. So so relieved everything is well. Are you still going to be using the sling or has it put you off? thx so much re. my page  glad you like it. oh you MUST have the figs. It was just gorgeous. I'm not one for fruit in savoury at all but that was a real winner with both of us. thx 4 the fingers crossed.
hope you return to a sense or normality soon. luffs xxxxxxx

as for me i'm back to editing my list of nutritional foods. it's nearly ready for posting. i couldn't believe i had more to learn. who'd have thought that some foods are so high in flammatories that if you have more than 1 in one day it can totally counter the effect of all the anti-inflammatorys. it's all about getting the right balance, so it would seem!!!


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, my phone has died a death so using DH's! Had another scan today and EC is booked for tuesday 12pm. 7 follicles on left and 12 on right and 3 above the 18mm mark, so fingers crossed. Big congrats to Sturne, bye for now Ali


----------



## suzymc

hiya ali  - great news. ooooo that's lots  all the best for tomorrow           xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali good luck for Tuesday, hoping for some good quality eggs for you xxxx


----------



## sturne

Ali just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

It's been quiet on here lately, I seem to have been really busy with work + fertility stuff on pause so not always a lot to report! 

Just been to Manchester for the weekend with dh which was lovely, we went to see Jesus Christ superstar which was fab and the cast were all staying in our hotel so we were spying on chris moyles like some sad teenagers! 

Suzy, how's the research coming along? When's your next apt with the consultant? 

Sturne, has it started to sink in yet? So chuffed for you?

Heapy and whirl, hope you and babies are well x

Loops, sorry to hear it wasn't your month   keep going hon, fingers crossed.

How's everyone else? Thinking of our missing pumpkins and hoping you're all ok xx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies - Ali, how did it go today hunni? Was thinking of you x

Lexi - glad you had a lovely weekend with dh. X

 to Suzy, Heapy, loops, whirl and anyone else I've missed - sorry brain not really functioning properly. It has been quiet lately, hope you're all ok. X

AFM - well bloods went well yesterday, see my results in my profile. Now just have to wait for scan....eeekk. Please blow me bubbles for luck. Xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all
Sorry I didn't keep you updated yesterday but I was really poorly and finally stopped being sick about 10pm last night. Still feel a bit rough today but have managed to eat something. Anyway the news is not good and I am absolutely gutted and devastated   We had only 4 eggs collected and out of those 4, only 2 were mature and this morning we got the phone call to say that only 1 has fertilised normally, so we are having a 2 day transfer tomorrow at 12-30pm. It seems that we every cycle instead of getting better results they get worse. I am really not holding out much hope, but as they say it only takes one...     

Sturne, what great blood results and good luck for the scan...

Anyway sorry for an AFM post and I now going to get some cat cuddles as they always make you feel better...

Take Care 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

oh ali  so sorry to hear your news, especially how poorly you've been. your egg collection sadly sounds very similar to my last one BUT i didn't have any put back and you are going to. i have everything crossed for you

lexi - certainly has been quiet on here  i do hope our other pumpkins are doing well. lol @ your Chris Moyles stalking. sounds like it was a fun weekend. when's your next humira test? i had my app today with consultant. i'll post below about it. i'm now thinking of setting up a more 'interactive' website to go with the ******** page in the hope it'll increase traffic and interest. it's going slower on ******** than i was hoping for. i need a day free really to promote myself.

sturne - oooooooooooooo great news on the bloods. when do we get to find out how many treasures you are expecting? i'll blow you some bubbles 


afm - not entirely sure we're cycling now in 3-4 weeks. consultant wasn't overly impressed that i'd left it so last minute but the more she talked about a december cycle the more she warmed to starting me in november. she said they're full for november but they may be able to fit me in. so she's ringing if it's dec and not ringing if it's november. either way we have to go have the 'diseases' tested for again as they're now over a year since the last ones and DH has to go for another swimmer test. i've also got to go see the anesthetist AGAIN!!! so watch this space. anyway there has been no phonecall YET. we have never seen her surgery so quiet. we nearly dropped dead. we walked straight into our app and when we left there was no-one there. v odd!!!! she was in a good mood too very chatty and telling jokes.

love 2 all, suzy xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi

Ali - I'm sorry Hun, but try to stay focused and positive, for the one you do have. Good luck with et today and I really hope and   that this is the one for you. Xx

Suzy - hope you get to cycle sooner rather than later. Good luck with your book/********.

Afm - I haven't booked my scan yet, but I won't go until I'm  at least 7 wks as don't want to risk seeing no hb for no reason, so another couple of weeks to wait yet (I'm 5+1) today. I really need to sort my meds out. Serum emailed me a prescription, and I went to Asda to get drugs and they will only take original. So I arranged for serum to post original on sat direct to them. They still haven't received it!!! And I'm running so low.luckily Asda gave me a few extra drugs on sat and mon to keep me going but I am nearly out again. I ave asked serum what's going on. Plus I have to go to work this afternoon so no chance for me to go and collect today. Dh is also really busy at mo and off to Boston on sat for a week with work. So I will be home alone   I really hope it gets sorted. I am waiting to hear reply from Serum!!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali - how did transfer go? I am hoping you are PUPO now and your precious cargo is snuggling in tight xxxxx

Suzy - how do you feel about waiting til December? hopefully could be the perfect end to the year?! My immunes not playing ball, I've maxed out the humira so now on to intralipids. They wont let me cycle until these levels are under control so no idea when   Ohhh lots linked to diet and immunes, in particular cyotkines if you have any tips through your research let me know? Been reading lots about going gluten free, so thats no wine, no caffeine, no sugar and now no gluten - its all fun, fun, fun in my house  

Sturne - has it sank in yet? hope you get the drugs sorted soon xxx

Where are the missing pumpkins? xxxxx hope everyones ok xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi & sturne* - all is well  we didn't get the call so November it is. PHEW! i didn't exactly fancy EC on Xmas Eve!!!! We had a real mare booking all my apps yesterday and even managed to forget to book one. it took nearly 4 hours to get through to one number. yikes! So stimming starts in 3 weeks. 

*sturne * - you know that's a really really good point about why you're waiting for a scan. i've read quite a stories where ladies haven't seen a heart beat yet there has still been a healthy embryo. you not dying to know how many though? how have you got on sorting out your meds?. sounds like a nightmare you don't need. BUT hun i'm sure it won't effect your pregnancy if you miss the odd one xx

*lexi* - oh gosh hun. sorry to hear you're now onto intralipids. is it common to not get the humira sorted? i am meaning to look into diet and immunes so i will let you know when i get something up. tbh i'm just not sure now how to get interest in my page. i think i'll have to make a 'popular' website to draw traffic. going gluten free can be a good idea. you can have sugar substitutes, Stevia is a lot better for your health, and Xylitol but Stevia is supposed to be better. can you actually see my ** page? i put a link up there yesterday about Stevia & Xylitol. You don't have to cut out everything. I find a lot of gluten free products quite wierd esp in texture. i do plan on doing some gluten free meals. i think i already have a couple up, i need to point out which ones are gluten free really. there's so much to get up and organise and it can all only go as quickly as we eat. lol. i think i'm slowly getting better at photos. i'm going to get a few 'props' in. any more ideas let me know hun? thx xx

love 2 all & our missing pumpkins xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. heapy is on holiday for 3 weeks


----------



## sturne

Suzy       to start in November. Not long now Hun xx

Lexi - can I ask where are you getting intralipids from and how much is it. I had it done in Athens and not sure if I need to have it one again, I was going to ask penny but I know it's more expensive and harder to arrange over here.

So have made an appointment at the doctors for Monday. They can sort out my scan then. Ref drugs - nightmare continues. They have now sent prescription to Asda through DHL, cost 70 euros for the privilege. Was told they would give me drugs yesterday. Asked dh to phone them to confirm before he went all the way there, but he didn't he just went and they wouldn't give him anything!!! So I have asked dh to phone today at 12, check they have received it and then he can go again tonight to get them...it's just such a pain as its not exactly close (about 15 miles away) but as long as I get them today it will be fine....nothing easy is it!! I wish I bought more back with me from Athens...but hindsight is a wonderful thing.
Right better get ready for work now. At least I'm off for the weekend, and mon and tues.

Bye for now xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all, one embryo now back on mother ship where nature intended, so fingers crossed it likes its new home. OTD is 25th Oct, Ali


----------



## loopskig

Fab news Ali - well done darling.
Big love to all and best wishes for a lovely weekend xx xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne - I had it done at the Argc clinic in London. It cost about £300 I think. You can also try healthcare at home

Suzy, I am in the minority who dont respond to humira, typical hey! 

Have a good weekend all xxxx


----------



## suzymc

hi lovelies

sturne - oh crikey! that's the kind of thing my DH would do. It's not a man thing to check first you know!!! lol. god bless hindsight. so did he ring? have they got them? after hours of nagging my DH has now just made our final app so off for baseline scan and drug prescription on the 26th.       they've started making Puregon again in france as A. i prefer it to Gonal F and B. I got much better results on that than Gonal F.

ali -            your OTD is easy for me to remember. yay to embie being back on board  i have everything crossed for you.

lexi - aw hun. your body is v naughty     tsk tsk! totally typical. it's all testing your patience you know!

loops -                they're all for you to get you through this month. i'm rooting for you extra extra hard.     

just realised i now don't have any french lessons until mid december  got to go to La Rochelle next Friday for all our tests & then to see her the week after to get my prescription and have a scan etc etc. booooooooooooooo then i'm off for the 4 IVF weeks so i don't catch a cold etc off any of them. i think i'll have to home school myself. i'll set a day aside each week for learning french.
have a gr8 weekend lovelies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers Suze babe.Think you are more enthusiastic than me! Having a bit of a tricky time. So fed up with so many BFN over the last 8 years. But can't quite believe that my life will not revolve around ttc from the end of this year. Even if this penultimate round of clomid (and another in Nov) don't work I will just be glad to have it all over with one way or another. I can't seem to conjure any positivity about it. Not helped by pretty severe falling out with Kig making me question if a baby is the possibly the worst thing I could do. Feeling so sad, tired, lonely etc.etc. Have made plans for the uni girls to come for the weekend at beginning of Dec which will be good timing to share some great news or equally they are brill at helping drown the sorrows! 
Where's Heapy the counsellor when you need her! Hopefully on her way to a fab time in Aus  
AFY Suze, glad to hear you have your cycle worked out for Dec darling. Rooting for you.

Love to all - especially those who need a bit of cheering up! xx x x


----------



## suzymc

loops - awwww sweetheart  i was hoping my enthusiasm would bring you lots of luck for this month. I am worried for you this month too hun & had a feeling your positivity would be dwindling. so so sorry to hear about a fall out with Kig. Wish i could give you a big big hug  Uni girls get together sounds perfect for sorting you out either way in dec. i will always be here too if you want to email or PM me.
so jealous of Heapy's holiday. I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to go to Aus. Most of my relatives live there for a start. it looks sooooo beautiful.
Nov hun not Dec but thx anyways xxxxxxx 
i hope things get better for you my lovely


----------



## suzymc

p.s. have just bumped into Hjanea over on this years Nov-Dec cycle. She was a PP first time round and this is her first cycle since. i have a feeling we'll be cycling about the same time. i can't keep up with that thread though. There was 25 pages of posts in 4 days!!! no way can i keep up with that!!!


----------



## sturne

Ali - congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of      and     that this is the one.xx

Lexi - thanks for the intralipids info.

Oohhh loops sending you a    sorry you are feeling low at mo. at least your uni meet in dec is something to look forward to.xx

I didn't realise Heapy was in Aus..wow would love to go there one day.

Afm dh went off today to Boston so home alone. Mum and dad coming over later though to watch x factor with me. I really hate being on my own.but guess a week will soon pass. Finally managed to get my drugs and guess what.....as I predicted my Perscription that they sent in the post turned up yesterday, same time as the one they sent by DHL!! So 70 euros wasted for nothing!! Hayho, in grand scheme of things I guess it's not that much. Anyway have a question for you girls. Instead of cycolgest (pessaries) I have got given utrogestran which says to take orally. Have any of you taken this, and if so when I.e morning/night? I have emailed penny but not got a response yet. My (.) are hurting today, guess that's a good sign?!
Nothing much else to report, hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## sturne

Where is everyone? Hope you all ok?!!! Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - i know  we're missing so many pumpkins right now. I do worry about everyone. I wish they were all here still for our support. I don't see this page of ours as being about fertility anymore, but i appreciate it is our main topic of conversation & not everyone wants that. heapy didn't post about being in Aus over here. only on ** so don't worry you didn't miss anything hun. i hope you are ok this week without DH. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Boston though. Beautiful city. Did you ever have any incling before your POAS that you were pregnant? is that why you did it? i think we've only had injection & vaginal progesterone takers on this thread hun
Luv Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Where have all the pumpkins gone?? 

Suzy, so glad that you are cycling again soon and wish you all the best, fingers crossed this is your time.        

AFM, well 9 days left until OTD, not that I am counting or anything  Back at work this week and trying to catch up from being off last week, but fighting a losing battle I think. Not had any symptoms except the usual ones that could be the progesterone and of course on constant knicker watching...  
Anyway it is one month today until I am the big 40, not sure I feel about that. I always said I wanted to pregnant before I was 30 and here we are 10 years later and still in the same situation. Not really up for a big party, but will probably just go out for a meal with family. 

Hope all the missing pumpkins are doing ok....

Take care, 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

hiya ali - i keep thinking the same thing. tis so so quiet   thx 4 your best wishes. feeling v nervous. i remember the 2ww's like they were yesterday. i   you get through this without going too insane and with a positive outcome. i too wanted to be a mummy by 30 too. although that said we only started trying when i was 32!!! lol. i hope you will have a special birthday gift


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Sorry I have not been posting much I am finding it really difficult to get the time to post.  

Ali well done on being pupo! Will be keeping everything crossed for you.  I know what you mean as birthdays and special occasions are always hard when you are trying.

Suzy any news on when you will be starting your cycle yet?  How is the ******** page going?  I am going to have a go at selling a few bits on ebay (mainly nice clothes I cant fit in anymore!) so will probably pm you for advice at some stage.

Loops sorry you are feeling down.  Hope you have made up with Mr Kig now!  8 years is such a long time, really hoping you have a positive outcome    

Sturne how are you feeling?  Any symptoms yet?  I hope you are resting as much as possible!

Lexi how are you doing?  Your weekend in Manchester sounded fun!

AFm I have some good news as a friend, who is not on ff, has just got her bfp from ivf.  Really excited for her.  I am doing well, and Bethany is making good progress, but I am kept busy so not getting much time to post.  I do try and read most days though.

Love to everyone

Whirl x


----------



## Annawb37

Hello pumpkins

It seems I'm not the only one AWOL , just read last couple of pages and it looks like a few if us have dropped off this radar. I still have no IVF chat for you all. Still on hold, although did have an appt at clinic last month. Talked about next go, will be spring next year as I start my new job in a few weeks so have hold off for a few months. We did some repeat blood tests and my TSH levels are a bit Above the normal range, no idea what they are but seeing gp on Friday so that can get it sorted well in advance. 

So how's everyone else?? Xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - next cycle will start in about 2 weeks. we had all our repeat bloods & sperm test done today as it's been a year (ugh) and i'm seeing her next friday for my prescription etc and i start Oestrogen supplement next friday so then i'll start prob a few days into next AF. so about 2 weeks time. ******** page is going slowly. some days i have loads of new 'likes/follows' and then it goes all quiet again. i'm working on a webpage that i'm hoping will show up on google searches so hopefully that'll bring in more interest. i'd rather do it for lots of women than just a few as it takes up a lot of time. i am really enjoying it though which is why i'm hoping it will gain more interest. my ebay sales are REALLY rubbish right now but ask away hun.  i have a friend that sells clothes really well on ebay uk. gr8 news for your friend. xxxxxx

anna - yes there's lots of AWOLS right now. pumpkins have never been so quiet. not sure about TSH levels either. let us know what they are if you can. we've just had repeat bloods etc too.


anyone else out there? 
have a great weekend lovelies
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Suzy, I am still here hon.....hope you're doing ok and not feeling too apprehensive about starting again. Glad the ** page is going well, I have had a nosey and your dishes look amazing. The satay skewers with eggy brown rice are screaming at me to make them! Any soup receipe suggestions for a gluten free'er? 

I am sure the other ladies will be back soon xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - hey you   i'm doing a thai pumpkin recipe this weekend, gluten free . I haven't been sharing my recent recipes on my blog though as i'm not doing that anymore & i'm working on a website instead so i hope you can see my ** page. if you like peanut butter you'll love the satay skewers. it's a delicious combination. i did a really yummy pork, lentil & squash gratin casserole last night (my own recipe & gluten free) it was soooooooooooo tasty. i'm defo trying to add more gluten free recipes.
soups in general aren't made a lot in this house as DH hates soups so if i want to get the right nutrition into him it's a bit of an effort as i have to do 2 meals. BUT i understand the need for soup recipes so after this IVF i will start adding more. Cauliflower soup is a favourite of mine & also onion soup ooo & chicken soup using the carcass
i've made a big list of foods & nutrition content that will be up when my website goes live & also a list of top fertility foods & why they're good for us.
have a gr8 weekend my lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy that casserole sounds amazing, have you posted recipe for that yet? Hope you've had a good weekend xx


----------



## suzymc

not yet hun, i'll PM you later if it doesn't go up today. i've got quite a few waiting to go up at the moment. xxxxx
p.s. just chopped my ingredients for my soup. it's so simple cuz most of the cooking is done in the oven, fingers crossed it tastes good too.


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

Ali - How's the 2ww going? Not too much longer now, sending you lots of     and     hope you've managed to keep busy.

Suzy-unfortunately because I'm not on ******** I don't get to see your recipies    am sure they are all lovely though    and not long at all now to you can cycle again...  

Afm nothing much to report. Dh and I went out today, somewhere near tetbury (can't remember the name) but basically some woods/forest with so many different types of trees. It was nice to get out for a bit, and the weather was kind.lots of people took picnics, we stopped in tetbury afterwards for a cream tea    lovely. Hopefully going to have scan on wed, will phone drs tomorrow to arrange.

Sending lots of     to all the pumpkins xxx


----------



## loopskig

Sturne - Westonbirt Arboretum?

Not much to report, just hello from me and   to all xx x x


----------



## sturne

Loops - yes that's the place!!! Thanks.  xx


----------



## Whirl

mmm satay skewers sound amazing! I need to eat a lot more protein as I am getting sweet cravings (apparantly a sign of needing more when bf) so any ideas on how to up this quickly?  I usually have to prepare my main meal in the morning and reheat and don't always have time to prepare lunch depending on Bethany's mood.

Sturne I have always wanted to visit there, perfect time of year for it too!  How are you feeling?  Any symptoms?

Ali hope you are doing ok  

Grace how are you doing?

Hi to everyone especially all the missing pumpkins!

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - the main ways of having protein is through meat & salmon, 20g per 100g, tuna 26g per 100g (although would only recommend 1-2 times a month), beef 27g per 100g meat, lamb 30g per 100g meat, pork 29g per 100g, turkey 30g per 100g, chicken breast 16g per 100g
there are non meat ingredients that are relatively high in protein such as:
chick peas (9g per 100g), 
eggs (6g per large egg) 
lentils (18g per 100g) 
100g mozzarella also gives you 22g of protein
broccoli 6g per 100g
oats 17g per 100g
peanut butter 8g per 2tbsp
baked potato 7g per large 266g 
sunflower seeds 6g per 28g

so if you can add oats to your breakfast, maybe an oaty porridge with cows milk (organic of course). a quick lunch that you don't have to worry about too much which will give you loads of protein is a baked potato with cottage cheese & baked beans. cottage cheese has 3g per 28g, so if you can manage 60g of cottage cheese then that would be a good nutrititious lunch
dinner, if you can have meat then you're laughing. i'd especially recommended turkey breast.
my thai curry that i added the recipe for the other day is high protein esp if you add broccoli & you could have with a side of lentils mixed with quinoa.
as mozzarella gives you lots of protein how about a pasta bake with broccoli & loads of veggies and a bit of meat?
another breakfast idea is slices of wholemeal bread lathered in peanut butter.
or a yoghurt with a good sprinkling of sunflower seeds.
i'm adding my nutritious chili recipe soon with sweet potato crisps. could stay in the oven on low all day & you'd just need to make the crisps at the end. loads of protein in that
Tagine again can slow cook and is packed full of protein esp if you have with cous-cous or quinoa
have you got a slow cooker? highly recommended by me. 
hope that helps xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. thai curry can go in the slow cooker.....


sturne - have no fear my luv cuz i've been busy working on my website and most if not all my recipes will be there too. i shall share the link once it's live   loads of these for wednesday        is it arranged now? your day out sounds perfect

loops -      back


afm - 22oC here today! yikes! gonna be well freezing this weekend though. we're having to sell our Alpha as we are so strapped for cash right now it just isn't funny. ebay is a bl**dy nightmare................ 

much love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Thanks Suzy.  Peanut butter on toast is a great idea for when I just have no time, and have started on porridge again now as oats are also great for milk production.  Must try baked potoatoes as well as I can just chuck it in the oven and it won;t spoil if I get caught up seeing to Bethany. Sorry to hear ebay is so rubbish - i only have a few bits to sell but need to get them dry cleaned first, thought I would get them ready and then list them when ebay sends me a free listings weekend email.


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

3 more sleeps to go until OTD and going slowly     
I guess I am not too positive with 2 failed cycles and this one being a day 2, 2 cell embryo, but you never know....

Had a very quiet weekend, which is how I like it, we just chilled at home.

Anyway sorry for the quick post, but hope everyone is doing ok and big     to all. 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

whoah! it's like i've just gone viral
i've just had about 6 new ** likes in about a minute.
it's either cuz i posted on BBC good foods recipe page or cuz i posted on an organic ******** page. it just went nuts.... i must join more british pages. i'm hoping when my website page is done that infertility support network uk will post a link cuz that'd be a great way of people finding me 


whirl - you're more than welcome hun. ebay uk may be better than ebay.com. ebay.com are treating us 'been around for years' sellers pants. i'm going to have to contact them to rant next week if it doesn't get better anytime soon.

alig- hey you, keep thinking about you & sending you lots of baby dust mentally in my head. i have everything crossed you.


----------



## suzymc

it's now 11 new likes. yikes!!!! i've been commenting on other similar pages for a couple of weeks now and had the odd 'like' from it but nothing like this. i'm thinking someone with lots of followers has shared my page!!!!


----------



## loopskig

Whirl - jacket spud is def the way forward. I got on quite well with the odd avocado too but STAY AWAY from boiled eggs. I wrecked countless pans by nipping off for a 'quick' nappy change and discovering my mistake some time later only when the boiled dry/burnt smell made me aware of it.

Ali -     everything crossed for you. Fair enough you have had a less than easy history but for me that's a reason why it should have to work this time   You know we are here for you regardless darling.

great news Suzy. we love you heaps so not surprised you are becoming so popular with the rest of the world!


----------



## suzymc

loops - aw thanks darling xxxxx mwah  lol @ you and your egg story.... i will become spammer of the world hahaha!!!!


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies. I had my scan last night. It went well. It's twins/ possibly triplets. It looked like 2 babies in one sac but the sonographer couldn't 100% confirm but that's what she thinks and that's what it looked like on screen to dh and I. And there was one more sac too. She said she had not seen triplets on the screen for 17 years, until this morning and now she said it looked like triplets again and I think she was in more shock!!! Early days yet but so so happy right now.xxx

Ali- not long now Hun      for you.xx

Suzy- hope you are getting plenty more likes, you deserve it hun xx

 to all other pumpkins xxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - oh my goodness me lady! 
Most importantly              
that all went well with your scan 
triplets! hun, we'll never hear from you again. they're going to keep you very very busy!!!! So is 2 in 1 sac due to divide soon? did she say at what point they'd know for sure. so so happy for you too hun
3 bundles of joy. so that makes 5 due for the positive pumpkins. wow! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Thanks Suzy. 
It was just difficult to 100% confirm whether it was triplets as they are so small, but it certainly looked that way. She thought it was. I guess my next scan will confirm everything. I was getting so stressed and worked up yesterday thinking I was going to get bad news, now I'm just going to try and relax a bit more and enjoy being pregnant....I'm looking very very ugly though, my face has broken out in spots and I look like a pizza face     not that I'm complaining though!! I still feel like I'm dreaming though, I still can't believe that I got a BFP. I think that someone's going to tell me it was a joke and I'm not really pregnant.  

Xxxx


----------



## alig1972

OMG Sturne a possible 3 babies, eek! No wonder you are feeling like you are dreaming...  
When is your next scan? 

Well, one more sleep for me until OTD, but quite like being in the PUPO bubble. By this time on my last cycle I had started AF, so as I haven't this time it makes me even more    
Hubby got sent home with man flu yesterday and was coughing all night, so I didn't get much sleep and probably won't tonight either. I really didn't like leaving him in the warm bed this morning, not fair...

Hope all the pumpkins are ok...

Ali


----------



## Lexi2011

WOW congrats Sturne, amazing news xxx

Ali, I am keeping everything crossed for you. No AF is a great sign xx


----------



## Whirl

Sturne that's amazing! Congratulations!

Ali keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Has anyone heard from Grace recently?  Hope she is doing ok!

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - lol @ you and your pizza face. bless ya. extra hcg to make you extra spotty. if there's nothing in the house to eat you can always eat yourself. haha! sorry. that may be a joke but you being preggers certainly isn't. it's wonderfully real 

alig - i've been out for the day & no.1 task when i got home was to come on and send you loads of these for tomorrow            the fact this cycle is already different is a great sign  are you doing POAS or just a blood test. i feel for you for tomorrow. it's a nightmare but you'll get through it because i'm sure you'll have some amazing news.

whirl - no hun i haven't. she was feeling so sick that it was hard for her to be on her computer. i'll send her a PM. i've heard from mungo  she's been super super busy. even more than normal by the sounds of it

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi Suzy - Oxford only do a POAS that they provide and you have to phone them with the result. Bit of a cheek really when we are paying private that we have to do all the work, they don't offer blood tests. 
Thanks for the     I need it...!

Ali x


----------



## suzymc

for such a great clinic as Oxford that is a right cheek!   unbelieveable. hope you get some sleep tonight. i never sleep 2-3 nights before OTD. Would forcing DH to sleep on the sofa help? i'd have chucked my DH out the bed!!!! lol.

off to ring my parents now. they moved into their new house yesterday  goodness knows when we'll get over to see it though. i still have my fingers crossed for a January trip over. It sounds like DH & I are having an xmas by ourselves this year. not sure how i feel about that

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Thanks ladies.
Suzy - hahaha.   

Ali - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow.     xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Well it is another BFN for us, I was awake at 5-30am and so tested then and then woke DH up for a big hug. I guess this is the end of the road for us, as emotionally, physically and financially we just can't afford or want to go through this all again...   
Unless we either win the lottery or there is a rich auntie that we don't know about! 
We have discussed adoption but that conversation is for another day....

Anyway I will keep up with the all the updates on here.

Bye for now 

Ali x


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali, I am so so sorry. Sending you a huge  , look after each other. Much love xxx


----------



## suzymc

oh Ali I'm so sorry to hear your news.         Sorry i've been out all morning. Wish i had a phone with the internet...... Yes, that conversation is for another day but here's a good place to ask for advice. don't forget whirl works for an adoption agency.
more big hugs     love suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

so sorry ali. please dont forget that we are still here for you and feel free to pm me at any time in the future.


----------



## sturne

Oh Ali- so so sorry, just read your news     xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Still no sign of AF, the nurse yesterday said to give it a couple of days and if it doesn't arrive then test again! I am going to wait until Sunday at least and if still no sign then I may test again. But i still think it is all over but it still drives you   

Hope you all have a good weekend, 

Ali


----------



## charlotte80

Pumpkins,
Sorry for being AWOL, I have been reading your posts but have not been up to posting.

Alig – I am sorry to hear your news  . I know how you feel as financially and emotionally DH and I have come to the end of the road.

Suzy – sorry it took me a while to like your page. I kept trying to do it via my phone and it kept asking me to log into my ******** page so did it when I eventually remembered on the computer. How are things going? Not long till you start your next cycle.

Sturne – wow what lovely news.  

Loopskig – how are things going with the clomid?

Whirl – how are you and Bethany?

Heaps – hope you are having a lovely time in Australia.

Lexi – how is the preparations for your next cycle going?

Hello to all the other pumpkins  

AFM: DH and I have decided no more tx, financially we have no money and emotionally I’m not sure I can put myself through it again. It’s a tough decision to make and I still have moments where I think oh just one more but I don’t think I would cope with any more failure. I have had days where i've struggled, mainly due to having to put on a brave face at work and then crumbling at home. I am slowly pulling myself back together. Still haven’t had a proper follow up, I did find out that there was no reason why the embryos did not survive the thaw, we unfortunately were in that minority that do not survive. We haven’t felt up to travelling to London and can’t see the point if we are not going to go again. We have decided that adoption is the way forward. We have made an initial enquiry and just waiting to hear back from them. I am aware of the 6 month wait but wanted to get ourselves in the loop and gather any relevant information. DH now has his CRB check so going to get him to come into school every so often to help out. As I am a teacher anyway I’m not sure what else I can do (Whirl you may be able to shed more light on what else we can do). We have discussed whether we would be willing to accept siblings and have decided we would so are now in the process of putting our house on the market. We currently live in a 2 bedroom terrace so would like to move somewhere with 3 bedrooms before all the home studies etc start. 

Glad its half term next week, its been a lonnng half term – currently off today though as have laryngitis, I struggled on Wednesday and Thursday so decided today not to put myself though it. DH and I are going to have a weekend away in the Cotswolds next weekend which will be nice considering we never got away in the summer. I now need to get myself fit and sort out some exercise. Its been hard lately because I haven't been bothered and I am still having problems with my back. Doctor thinks trapped nerve so having physio next week. 

C x


----------



## suzymc

oh goodness *Ali*, what a mare. i can imagine how crazy you are going. i will keep everything crossed for you. pray the witch doesn't show up.

*charl* - how lovely to hear from you  Aw silly old ** hey. But welcome  i hope you try & like my recipes. No not long now. Less than 2 weeks until i start stimming. eek! so all is pretty well thanks. Sold one of our cars yesterday so we're not quite as broke as we have been. Oh gosh hun. What a big decision you and DH have made. I get you totally with the failure issue, i'm facing it myself right now and already thinking negatively before we've already begun. That is really lovely positive news though about applying for adoption. I hope all goes well with finding a buyer for your house. i've everything crossed for you both & i also hope you get better soon & that you can get your back fixed too. A weekend in the Cotswolds sounds perfect.

*
afm* - had app w/ consultant today. all drugs now ordered and i start stimming on the 6th November. (all going well) Puregon is back in stock but now the makers of Orgalutran (my LH suppressor) are on strike.... is there ever going to be anyone not striking where my drugs are concerned!? Consultant informed DH his sperm results were better than a year ago - he'd asked if she thought they were better as he was being made to take vitamins by me. She thought he was funny and told him there was an improvement especially in live sperm from 6 hours onwards. So he at least now knows to keep taking them cuz it is making a difference. Obviously we won't know about DNA fragmentation but it's all positive. He does have slightly raised white blood cells but she says not to worry as it's only slightly and so long as he 'relieves' himself regularly it should correct the amounts. I have had really bad asthma all day. Daren't take any steroids to combat it though! Off to make DH a ginger cake as a treat.

i hope you all have a lovely weekend and     for Ali
Love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Ali - fckwnkrbllcks I hate this when it doesn't work. not sure what advice anyone can give other than take your time to grieve and eventually think about what you want to do next. I'm so sorry. My ol' pal Ruthie would tell you to nurture yourself and DH at this horrid horrid time. LIke you say there is still a chance until the fat witch sings so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hard to remain positive after all these disappointments I know. We're here for you mate  

Charlotte - so lovely to hear from you. Have been daydreaming about you and hoping you are coping (not a very funny rhyme). Pleased to hear you thinking about some decisions for the future. It must be so so hard for you babe to be stepping away from all the TTC emotion to who knows what lies ahead. So proud of you. Stay brave when you need to - and of course you are allowed the occassional breakdown in the privacy of your own home.

Sturne - greedy girl! looking forward to finding out if its     or just   you have hidden up your jumper! Hope you are not feeling too shattered or grotty darling

Suzy - eek only 2 weeks! Jeepers where did that come from.

AFM, not much. UTD probably around 5/11. This is the penultimate batch of clomid. Not feeling particularly hormonal/tired - no more than usual anyway so doubt it will be the month for us but blah blah     keeping positive. Getting fed up of that phrase now! Considering my first ever acupuncture treatment in November as it can't do any harm however its probably a bit late in the day now. Just want to do something (anything!) different for my very last every attempt so that I don't feel so flipping useless. Any other suggestions? I know I haven't had this month's BFN yet but am so used to them it feels inevitable.
In other news I managed not to lose 9 under 5yr olds at the National Space Centre on Wednesday as its half term and we took some mates with our free passes. Off to my nan's to burn a load of trees in her huge garden this weekend. She was taken into a nursing home earlier in the year and so the fields needs keeping on top of else they will get overgrown pretty easily.

Thinking especially of Jade, Ruth and not sure why Whirl this week,
Love to all xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me as we're off to see Bond this morning (never been to the cinema during the day before but all the tickets are booked up this evening, bit random!)

Sounds like some of our lovely pumpkins are having a tough time   positive times are ahead for us.

Ali -     for a miracle for you
Charlotte - Sounds like a new journey ahead for you. Good on you taking such a big decision and sounds like the right one for you and DH.
Loops - Fingers crossed for you lovely, I swear by accupuncture so worth shot
Suzy - I am excited for you to be starting again. PLEASE, PLEASE try and be positive about this next go. Sounds like DH's sperm is on the up. I have just bought an amazing book called the fertility diet which is all about the benefits of exercise and diet with IVF/trying naturally. I'll send you once i've finished reading.

AFM more immune dramas.....really struggling to get these cytokine levels under control (which I am hoping explains prev ivf failures) so was back at the argc for yet more tests this week so hoping for some positive news soon.
Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - is the fertility diet book by sharran dobbyn by any chance? that's one of 2 fertility diet books that i have  i read it often.... again and again. it's my bible. i will try and be positive hun..... try!!! DH sperm is on the up but by tx time it still won't be 3months since he started taking them. unless i'm forgetting a box that i've bought & not counted. sorry to hear about your cytokine levels. fingers crossed your next tests bring you some positive news. i hope you enjoyed Bond xxxxx

loops - lol, i feel like this next tx has come round really slowly. no other tips i can think of from me but acupuncture sounds a gr8 idea. well done you on not losing any kiddy winks. hehe! i bet that was a challenge & a half. should be perfect weather for tree burning - it's just got sooooo sooooo cold here. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Charlotte so lovely to hear from you, and glad you have reached a decision to move forward to adoption.  Just to let you know that there is no legal limit on how long you should wait between tx and starting the adoption process, but you do need to be emotionally ready to move on and this is different for every couple.  Also you probably will not be able to start if your house is on the market and will be advised to wait until you have moved as once a child is placed with you, especially in the beginning, you would not want them to go through the additional change of a move.  As you are a teacher if dh is going to help out at school that should be plenty of experience, but if you have neices and nephews / friends with children, babysitting, especially having them overnight or weekends, will also help.  If you have any more questions feel free to pm me and I will help out as much as i can.  Also, you will hear loads of horror stories, but just to balance it adoption can be extremely rewarding and positive and like any parenting you will get your nightmare times but there will be plenty of good times to balance it out, as long as you have a supportive agency and a good match.

Lexi how was bond?  Hope your test results are helpful.

Loops accupuncture is great.  Its a bit of a way from you (cov) but I can recommend a really good one if you are struggling, she treated me before I started tx as well as through the tx.  I was thinking of you earlier in the week as well!  I have an idea for a child friendly cafe that also runs classes and I thought of you!  It will probably never come to anything though as the start up costs will be huge.

Suzy not long now!  Great news about dh's sperm results and hope that he is keeping up with the vits!  I'm sure that all the yummy food you are making is really helping too.

Ali how are you?  Hope you are ok    

Sturne how are you doing?

Heapy hope you are enjoying your time in Australia!

AFM, things are up and down at the moment.  I'm being a bit stricter getting Bethany into more of a routine, as it was getting to the stage where she was in my arms all day and in my bed all night, so there have been a few tears but generally she is now more settled and less tired.  It is going to take a bit of time though.  Am also desparately trying to think of ways to avoid returning to work next July!  unfortunately staying home is not an option but I do have a few ideas.

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls 

I have missed So Much! 

Ali- I am So Sorry to hear your devastating news, It must be so difficult for you right now. Sending you huge hugs   Take time to rest and get your head around things.   xx

Charlotte- You also must be in a difficult place, i hope things are not too difficult to accept. None of us now whats around the corner and i just hope that your dream does come true   xx

Strune- WOW That is such brilliant news... I bet your in total shock! I hope things are coming along nicely and your feeling ok. I was a complete mess during the last pregnancy, My skin was awful! But as you say worth it  xx

Suzy-   So glad to see you are ready for your next cycle! That has come around quick... Sending you lots of    that things go as well as possible. I will defo keep an eye on your posts xx

Whirl- Glad you and bethany are both doing ok and you have fond more of a routine  xx 

Lexi - Hope you do get some answers sooooon xx  

Loops- Stay positive hun, i know thats not easy and sometimes its better not to be positive (for me) Wow your considering acupuncture! i am in shock  like you say though it could be good to try something different, i get that 
Sending you lots of positive energy and big Hugs xx 

AFM- Well so mush to tell but i will keep it brief... So i have tried to have a break from all things fertilty, but i did test positive for 'hidden c' through serum! I am currently taking the antibiotics and hope they do the trick, it does give a reason for my history but i'm not convinced that it is that and often wonder how many women test negative for it? 

On a better note we now have the keys to our new home and thats keeping us busy, which is lovely but bitter sweet really, my hope was we would be moving in getting the nursery ready but  for now it will remain empty. I know that won't be the same forever but i know you lady's 'get it'. 

I had my review and didn't really get any answers but I have decided to stay with Nurture. I am due to have a biopsy of the lining of the womb which can also help aid implantation. AT the same time as having the biopsy I will have it tested for NK cells along with a few other tests like clotting etc... I will have this around 8 weeks before my my next ET in the hope that the 'scratch will help implantation and any results for NK will be back in time to treat during my IVF Cycle, Oh i will also be using embryo glue  Very Confusing i know  

I have also applied for a new job (which i really want) The sad thing about this is that my friend (so called friend) Is also applying for it (she doesn't even want the job really as is moving away in a few months) it has made me SOOOO Angry!  I will find out about this, this week so fingers crossed. I have told myself if i get it then i will put of the biopsy and tx until next year. I would be silly to start a new job and two months later begin cycling.

Oh i have also been looking after my 12 week old nephew, over night. which has been lovely but really hard work! Credit to anyone who has twins or triplets! I'm sure its different when its your own baby and you find a routine but i literally do not get dressed when i have him, I look a complete mess covered in sick etc LOL But he's worth it  

Lots of other things going on and not enough hours in the day etc... 
Feeling better about things in general and i find that i dwell on things less atm  

Sending Big Hugs to everyone I have missed  

Thinking of you Ruth xx


----------



## Grace72

Hello pumpkins - soooo sorry ive been away for SO long. I did miss you gals !  Suzy thx for your message and update.  I'm now 18 weeks and its been a ride and half.  I havent caught up on all the posts i'm afraid.  

First of all lots of     to Ali .


Sturne  - lordy congrats what wonderful news. 

Suzy - fab news you're starting soon!! 

AFM - after my first huge bleed, i had a few more but its hopefully over now. Im still nervous on tempting fate but so far so good  . Now the morning sickness - urgh that was awful and loops you were right it lasted till 16 weeks - just a little over for me. Any mention of food just had me running to the toilet.  Now is far better but i struggled through work, went home as i just couldnt go out. ate carbs to stop the vomiting and went to bed. No one saw me or heard from me for that period ... even the pumpkins.  Now feeling a little human its good to be back in touch with you all.   

JadeyJ - looks like you're having pretty much everything i had done. Keep with those antibis for the hidden C  . I had a chat with a few girls on this forum who tested negative for C but positive for other bacteria so not all are positive . Hopefully that will give you some comfort.

Cant believe its another pumpkin season - how time has flown by. Speak soon

Grace  xx


----------



## suzymc

so lovely to have had Charl, Jade & Grace back with us  I will be back later to reply properly. lovely to hear from you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

****! Af has just arrived 4 days early.... AGAIN!!! just like last cycle. Ringing clinic in a bit. Any of you had SP & taken Oestrogen supplements? I was supposed to be taking them for 12 days. Now it's only going to be 8. My Oestrogen was too low last time so i'm a bit worried. but then that could have just been cuz i stimmed for 3 days & then stopped for 5. We all remember the mess of my last cycle.


----------



## suzymc

haha! i wrote a swear word & it got changed to poop!
poop is not strong enough a word. ROFLMAO

p.s. i also have a cold on the way. this is spooky. it's virtually a year to the day since my last cold which was on my first 2ww. ugh!

oh and happy pumpkin day lovelies                

can't believe it's been a year. blessed to have you all in my life  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Second what Suzy said! Its lovely to know that our ladies are back to chat and not sat in a corner rocking!

 Ali Thinking of you mate.

Suze - make sure you ask for clarification every step of the way to check you are taking the right drugs at the right time etc. so they can't tell you later down the line!  

I wonder what the swear filter will make of:
@#/?
naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much
balls?

Love to all xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - oh yes yes yes! we're ringing my consultant once we've rung the clinic just to double check that all is ok with starting tomorrow. 
The mind boggles what you tried to write. what it came out with made me LOL.
M is currently doing his tax return so got to wait for him to stop doing that. i feel so unprepared. it was supposed to be another 8 days away and now i have a cold. *stomps feet* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. i am supposed to be working hence why i can't do a proper reply but i'm spending more time on here than working. haha


----------



## suzymc

hello  I'm back home

whirl - certainly not long now..... now it's only about 24 hours away. ugh! eek! etc etc. There's no way DH can forget the vitamins. I bring him them with a glass of water after every evening meal  So when do we get to hear all these plans you have for not going back to work?   how's bethany? is she still upset with mummy's change of routine or getting more accepting now? not that i'd say having her in your arms all day and bed all night is a bad thing, i'd be the same. it's very hard to put down anyone's baby so i bet it's even harder with your own

jade - welcome back  thx 4 all my positive vibes.... i need them. just had a very negative chat on the phone with my mum worrying that maybe my 4 eggs last time was what it was because that is now all i can produce!!!!     it's only natural i'm gonna worry but i'll try my best to stay positive. afterall that is what i'm known for. gosh! sorry to hear you tested positive for hidden C too. I really should have got mine tested too but i was worried it'd come back positive & then i'd have to put my cycle back. you're right it does seem that more test positive than negative. but just look at grace & sturne and their success after treating it. i think you're doing the right thing staying with nurture, esp as you get to use the embryo glue  good news on the keys to your new home. happy new home hun. sorry 2 hear about the friend going for the job you want. i'll keep everything crossed for you. how lovely you've been having your nephew to look after.

grace - welcome back to you too  wow 18 weeks. how are you doing? how is the tummy size coming along? sounds like a right nightmare. glad you're out on the other side now. i bet it's all the much stronger with twins. i can't believe it's another pumpkin season either! it surely snuck up on us. glad you think it's fab news. lol.



afm - we're booked in. stimming starts tomorrow AND has been confirmed that tomorrow is A OK. No room for errors this time. SO here it goes ladies. Already worrying over the silliest little things. Such as the effect of our heating fumes etc etc. So by my reckoning EC will be on the 12th.

it feels like a friday for some reason.... i was just about to type 'have a good weekend' hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa

love 2 all
suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. i'm not updating any relatives or non FF friends this time. on this website and my parents are all that are going to hear about what is going on


----------



## sturne

Just wanted to say to Suzy good luck for tomorrow, sorry you have your cold but hopefully it will go soon. Suzy there is always something to worry about, please try not to (easier said than done I know) I'm a fine one to talk, but seriously...this is gonna be your time!!! Ok?!!! No more negative thoughts mrs. Xx

Grace- wow 18 weeks. Glad the sickness has easied off. I was panicking that I wasn't feeling sick enough, and then yesterday I felt so sick all day. Thankfully today I don't feel as bad, just really tired....weird how my symptoms keep coming and going, sometimes feel fine and sometimes feel rough. Xx

Jade - good luck with the job, hope you get good news. As for testing positive for hidden c, I know how you feel, I was thinking the same at the start, but hay have got the result I wanted now. I have spoken to quite a few girls who have had the test, quite a few tested negative too. Hope the antibiotics do the trick - they are strong though aren't they.xx

Afm - been working the past 6 days,off today and tomorrow. Went to Birmingham today with my dh as he had a meeting there so I had a chance to look round the shops. We then went to pizza express for lunch   Yummy. I have (hopefully) my intralipids tomorrow, waiting for the nurse to phone me to arrange a time, and then next wed I'm meeting my midwife. I've been feeling tired and sick on and off, but thankfully haven't been sick yet.

Love to all pumpkins    happy Halloween. Xxx


----------



## Grace72

yeh suzy - good luck on stimms and lots of follies for you   - my clinic advised on 1 litre of milk ! and lots of water! It was hard work doing that but its the protein you need so if you dont like milk try something else.  my bump is big about 36 inches i think - still a way to go! 

sturne - i had alot of sickness but someone who i stayed in touch with at the clinic ,  just had tiredness and not much sickness. It looks like everyone reacts differently.  I did have headaches towards the end too. All great fun , just hoping on that glow you're supposed to be getting!

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - thx & thanks for my pep talk.  cold is already getting better so all is good  i'll behave!!!!! lol. pizza express is useless for me. pizzas are way too small for my appetite. i come from a family of big eaters and when we all went to pizza hut we had to stop by a fish&chip shop on the way home. never been since. lol. i hope you got the nurse booked in ok today. oooo exciting, meeting your midwife  fingers crossed you're not a vomiter...lol

grace - thanks to you too  i'm gonna do the protein shake with milk & then get the rest of my 50g from food. cows milk isn't great for my fibroids so i'm not gonna drink that much this time. but thanks anyways, any tips always great appreciated. 

grace, sturne, whirl & heapy.... - after your ET's did you do anything? were you active etc? i want to keep my 'blood flowing' but don't want to over do it. so if there's anything you did or didn't do please let me know, thanks   i ALWAYS get cramps after ET. did any of you get cramps?

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

hi 

Suzy - Hope the stimming goes well.  I actually was very tired  after ec and transfer so rested virtually all the time.  I always sat with my feet up on the sofa in the evening and drank lots of water at the recommendation of my accupuncturist. Hope you get over your cold quickly. I may have done a couple of gentle walks but that literally is it.  I love having Bethany in my arms and bed too, but it was getting dangerous as I was so tired that I was falling into a really deep sleep with her there, and then when I did move her she was crying and it was no good for both of us.  still give her lots of cuddles before bed and in the morning though, and during the day!

Sturne glad you are feeling ok.  Hope you are managing to get lots of rest when you are not working!

Grace lovely to hear from you.  In my experience I never got the 'glow' but did feel slightly less tired between weeks 15 up to about 28 weeks.  

Loops would love to know what you wrote!  How are you doing?

Jade its great to hear from you again.  Will keep my fingers crossed you get the job!  Hope you are managing to enjoy the new house and best of luck for your biopsy.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

whirl - hey you  thanks for your best wishes and advice. how much is lots of water? i'm getting through about 2 litres a day. Plus i'm starting the protein shake today. what time of day did you have yours hun? i'm thinking of doing my injection right after dinner. i just can't decide on when to have the shake. oh gosh! that does sound dangerous for lil bethany. sounds like you are doing the right thing for sure  xxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi all, am keeping my eye on you. Not much to report from me though.

Taking MIL to hosp sshortly for a consultation as she's due a bladder op in the new year. I'd rather still be at work! but am done for the week as of 2.30pm on Thursdays so suppose I am lucky really. Off to Orpington this w/e for nephew Baby Daniel's christening. His mum is a Catholic and I have been asked to take on the job of Fairy God Mother.Best get brushing up on my latin then!

If I can get to Monday without AF I'll test but 99% unlikely to be the news we are after. I bet you girls are getting fed up with this now. I certainly am.

Love to everyone xx x xxx


----------



## suzymc

i could never get fed up of you darling - keep the faith PMA  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
good luck fairy god mother


----------



## Whirl

suzy yes about 2 litres.  i did the shake in the morning, buseri;lin in morning and mernopur in the evening, cant remember reason why though!

loops will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## suzymc

thanks whirl  
i will have first tonight after dinner & then i'll have them morning from tomorrow onwards

DH is driving me nuts. he's already had 1 drink tonight & it's only 6:30. This time last cycle he was only having one a night. i could kill him i really could. oh & high protein dinner has been abandoned as Dh's bargain pack of only just in date chicken stinks to the high heavens and has just been chucked in the bin.
fuming!!!!!!


----------



## loopskig

Oh dear last chance saloon for the Kig's. Nice to be saved the trauma of a BFN HPT I suppose. 5 magic beans left in the box which I'll be taking Saturday to Weds then that's it. Very nearly game over.

In other news washing machine packed up (now fixed), freezer bust (man coming Monday so local pals have had to help out with freezer space), man coming to clean oven for me later as nothing I do touches the grot. £40 hope its worth it.
Book club tonight other side of town so Kig has got some mates coming to keep him company here. The other girls are useless non-drivers and only this morning Kig told me (after I had to tell him of AF arrival) that he has offered my services to take Tom & Ross home after so I am not even able to drown my sorrows tonight. poop @#/? Twit
(That's a few more obscenity tests for you  )

Its all sunshine and glitter in Leicester as you can tell!

Still love you lot though - its the rest of the world that's an idiot!
One jolly fed up and not very good company Loops xxx x


----------



## suzymc

my poor lovely Loops. Aw hun wish i could come give you a big hug. that's so rotten about you not being able to drown your sorrows tonight too. MEN! i've tried to work out the obscenity test for you. Come on magic beans       
that's big pile of poo about all the white goods. wow! you can get people to come clean your oven - i need one of them. my grot seems never ending.
throwing some sunshine and glitter your way. love you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers suzy you girls always know exactly what to say. More effective than a glass of red for making me feel better x


----------



## suzymc




----------



## alig1972

Hi all

Quick post from me, well AF finally arrived last Saturday, so that put closure to that. DH and I have decided to see out the year and then perhaps make some decisions next year. I was supposed to receive a follow up call yesterday from the clinic but the Doctor forgot!! So I have re-booked it for the 15th Nov. I did have a quick look at donor eggs but the Oxford clinic says there is a waiting list of 12-18 months and so I would be really old by then, so I think we have dismissed that option. Anyway we are going to relax and have some fun and try the good old fashioned natural method for now....

Loop, sorry to hear that the magic beans did not work again, fingers crossed for this last attempt  
Suzy, just wanted to wish you a massive good luck for this cycle      

Grace and Jade, welcome back, it is good to have some of the missing pumpkins back...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, 

Ali


----------



## suzymc

alig - thx for my best wishes  aw sorry to read your news. I don't suppose you've looked into double donor? greece & spain (& other countries in europe) are supposed to be quite good for not having mega long waiting lists. In Spain if you go for a 'shared' cycle where your donors also donate their embryos to other couples the cycle is a lot cheaper than a full on donor cycle. just a thought hun. just trying to help with advice. it is certainly something we may look into if needs be (& i already have done a little research). A PP went to i think Denmark for DIUI & is now pregnant and due soon. it's a lot cheaper in europe yet is still moderated the same as the UK. thinking of you. enjoy your months off full on fertility for a bit and enjoy the TTCN. (as much as you can without going too insane)


----------



## loopskig

Really sorry Ali. Glad to hear you have at least got your chin up and are looking forward to some  the fun way xx x x


----------



## suzymc

oh dear god! i'm disowning my brother. he's bought my SIL a Porsche 911. Now if you've ever been in a car with my SIL you would be terrified at the thought of her in control of a 911. It is the new family car! jeez. either she's gonna lose her licence in it or risk the kids lives. Madness. That and i hate 911's. Madness. tut tut tut


----------



## Whirl

Ali so sorry, enjoy your time out with your dp     

Loops sorry you are feeling so rubbish.  I'm not far away so let me know if you ever want to meet up for a coffee and a moan I am only half an hour away from fosse park. 

Suzy how are things going?  My business idea is to open a toddler friendly cafe, with proper nice food, and have a room attached to run groups like baby massage etc.  However i don't have the start up money, so I might have a go at making cakes and selling them at market stalls to see if they are good enough.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - things are going Ok thanks my love. I love your business idea. If there's a good place out there for you to start that up would it be worth putting a business plan together to see if they can help you at your bank? i know they're not helping everyone right now but sometimes we don't know if these things are doable until we have a go at asking. On the other hand selling your homemade cakes at market stalls also sounds a fab idea. Baking for a living is something i'd love to be able to do to. It's a busy and tiring job though doing market stalls. But i guess you don't have to do it every day  A sort of friend of mine sells cakes via ********/friends and word of mouth. She bakes the most beautiful cakes/cupcakes etc to order, such as wedding cakes, birthday cakes. You could set up a ******** page for them & do a bit of online advertising. Or even build your own website. I can recommend a great website builder that has SEOs for search engines set into it. SO it's all really easy peasy & only costs about £6 a month to run, you can also add advertising to it that can earn you money. When we got married we just went with a cake maker that they recommended and she worked out of her home. There's a ton of money to be made in wedding cakes. It would be a lot less hard work than markets & you could charge a lot more for more 'posh' stuff. Obv you need someone to come check out the hygiene of your kitchen but i think there's a resource online for how to go about doing that. Do you have pets? I think you have to prove pets can't get in the kitchen and of course have it spotless. You could get loops oven cleaner round. hehe! you don't have to spruce it up initially yourself, get someone else in to do it 
i hope that helps
Luv Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

*AFM*My website is now live lovelies.... so for those not on ******** here's the link www.fertilityfriendlyrecipes.co.uk

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Grace72

Suzy - i was told to take two protein shakes and lots of water. Didnt matter when though. I struggled though as it fills you up and also with the drugs i lost my appetite.  I did rest for 3 days but went for gentle walks after that. Didnt carry anything more than 3lbs  so groceries were delivered or sent DH for last minute bits and pieces.  Dont lie still though as you need to get the blood flowing. I had a little cramping day after ET but not lots tbh.

Gxx


----------



## suzymc

grace - thanks hun  xx Did you do the shakes after EC/ET too? Or just during stimming. I'm pretty sure i'm getting my 70g protein a day so fingers crossed it makes a difference. When you say don't lie still did you just potter about doing stuff? i sit on my **** a lot all day cuz of what i do & then lie down watching tv. i have a gr8 yoga pose ready for the 2ww to improve blood flow to my uterus. It's especially for those on 2ww  I should really be doing it now aswell actually. i may do it before i get dressed every morning now i've said that. hope you and your 2 bubs are well
xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hay Suzy - just looked at your link for recipies, well done they look really great, will definitely be trying some of them out. How you doing anyway, have been thinking of you?

Afm not much to report, busy working, have got my first midwife appointment tomorrow. Not been getting many symptoms lately,     everything still ok. 

 to whirl, grace, lexi, loops, Ali and jade xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - thx my love  let me know which you try and if you like them. i'm doing good thanks. just taking it easy. trying not to over worry / over think stuff. i defo have a lot less follies than a year ago but i think 7 or 8 is better for me than 10-12 as i don't produce a huge amount of oestrogen. good luck with your first MW app tomorrow. exciting  i am confident all is well. xxxx


afm - first scan A OK today. Defo less follies than 1 year ago but as i just said to sturne that's not too much of an issue. i think i need a good distribution of my oestrogen rather than lots trying to share it. lol. She is mega busy. She must have 12 other ladies on this same cycle as me. We're currently waiting for a chap to come buy one of DH's pinballs. DH failed to explain where we live to them so they're now lost 30mins away. woops! men!!!! not sure who to blame really. Dh for not explaining or the french guy for putting the wrong village in his sat nav. haha!

love 2 all. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

that's was my 1,000th post ladies.
hehehe!


----------



## sturne

Suzy - glad your scan went well, 7 or 8 still fine anyway...wow 1000 posts


----------



## suzymc

i'm a serial poster. haha!
DH & i are currently arguing over the heat of our lounge. he turned the heater down so i turned it back up when he went to the loo. So then when he got back he turned it back down again. i'm freezing. i have a scarf on, a blanket over me, thick socks & i'm still freezing. brrrrrrrrrrrrr. why can't i be hot? men


----------



## sturne

Men!! Suzy just read your diary, and I was also on200 puregon. X


----------



## suzymc

sturne - men indeed!!!! i'd take it as a good sign but i was on 200 on my 2nd cycle. lol. xx


----------



## Whirl

Sturne, try not to worry.  I felt tired, but my only other symptom was mild nausea on some days, no bigger boobs, or other changes.  If you are lucky you will be able to hear the heartbeats


----------



## Grace72

suzy hon - i tried to take 1 shake before stimming and then told 2 shakes during stimms. Pottering around the house is fine as long as its not heavy housework but lying still in bed for days is not the way to go.  I also had acupuncture during stimms and on day of ET.  How are you feeling

Gx


----------



## Grace72

Suzy - tell DH you need to keep warm during the cycle. Zita west is all about not having a cold womb. Hot water bottle during stimms is good too. Not after ET though.


----------



## suzymc

thx Grace. Oh don't worry - there's no way he's letting me be cold. i am 100% concentrated on keeping myself warm. i went and put my hot water bottle in the microwave and after that he seemed to behave himself. xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi ladies,
Sturne - hope midwife all good? xx

Popping last ever clomid tab tonight. I hate and resent the little ****ers but in a strange way will be sad to say goodbye to the magic beans that gave me my beautiful boy and have consumed my life to some degree for the last 4 years!

Love to Grace, Suzy, Whirl

Loops xxx x


----------



## suzymc

big hugs for loops      it must feel so strange coming to the end of your magic beans. i   the final box works for you hun. xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Loops thinking of you


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi all, hope you are all doing ok?  Sorry for the AWOL but been on a surprise trip to Australia and couldn't risk posting anywhere in case people saw or mentioned on ********.  

Loops - will be strange not to have them and it may feel as though someone has cruely ripped away your security.  Hope this last one brings your second miracle to join its beautiful bro Joe!  

Trying to adjust me and Evan to new time zone so won't have time to read back.  Have I missed anything that I need to know from the pumpkin patch? Missed you ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

heapster - yay! you're back safe & sound  looking forward to hearing all about it, do you have relatives over there?. our pumpkin patch is doing rather well as Sturne has a BFP now too. woooooooooooo.... possible triplets.  we're waiting to hear her midwife news from yesterday. other than that all has been rather quiet. there's probably only been a few pages of posts since you left.
i have my 2nd follicle scan tomorrow. i think EC will be wednesday. i now have a website to go with my ******** page
grace is over her sickness & doing well
whirl has her new bathroom in & is looking into ideas for a new cake baking project
we have everything crossed for loops
charl & her DH are applying for adoption
jade is getting tests etc done ready for her next cycle
mungo hasn't been on as she has been crazy crazy busy (still)
alig is considering new options for a family with DH
lexi is well 
anna is planning to cycle next year

is that the news update covered ladies since heapster went to Aus?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good update Suzy!

Thanks for all your support as ever ladies. I know i am already one of the very lucky ones.

Welcome home Heaps. Looking forward to hearing your holiday news 

loops xx


----------



## loopskig

For you Suze, this is my 333 post - try saying that in an Irish accent xx xx xx


----------



## sturne

Great update Suzy.

Welcome back Heapy, hope you had a great time?

Just to let you know midwife apt went well, mostly paperwork stuff though. Waiting for Swindon hospital to phone me and arrange my scan. She said she wold try to arrange it for a bit sooner as I'm anxious to know how many I've got onboard. Managed to persuade dh to come shopping with me this afternoon, he's supposed to be working but hay ho...it's Friday. I'm back to work tomorrow. 

Big hug   to loops, hope the last lot is successful    xxxx

Love to you all as always xx


----------



## loopskig

So glad for you sturne that you had a good midwife appointment. Hoping your scan comes through soon.

AFM it has got serious as last resort now. I am on the way to buy some soft cups!  x


----------



## suzymc

loops - good on you getting some soft cups.... there's been a lot of BFPs from soft cups.   everything crossed for you
i've tried saying 333 mentally in an Irish accent but it didn't work. it sounded more welsh. haha!

sturne - gr8 news on the midwife app going well. fingers crossed your scan comes through soon too. we're all dying to hear the official news.

afm - i'm not responding v well at the moment ladies  my body is obv not up to 4 IVFs which puts me off going through this again even more. i left it 5 months in the hope i'd have better results and well it's quite frankly going rubbish. My PMA is depleted. Up to 250 puregon now in a last ditch attempt to improve things. keep everything crossed ladies, back on monday for hopefully final scan.


have a gr8 weekend lovelies
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Poor Little Suzy Mc. Sounds like they are doing the right thing upping your dose. I am refusing to hear anything negative about this cycle and believe firmly its the one for you babe. Doesn't matter HOW you get to your final destination just so long as you do. Chin up my beautiful chicky. Your mind is healthy, your body is happy ;-)

Got my cups today. Not looking forward to using them one bit but don't want to regret a missed opportunity. Acupuncture tomorrow eve too so am well on my way to a great big tummy, just you see...

Love to all,
Louisa Jane xx xx xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - you really cheered me up with your message. thanks my love. chin is up xxxxxxx

fingers crossed you enjoy your acupuncture tonight. don't forget to actually try with all your other planning. haha! like you could forget.

Much love, have a gr8 weekend. what's lil Joe got planned for his weekend? xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good morning my little beauty. Glad to hear you are a bit more chirpy this morning. I am sympathetic of course but please please please banish anything but positive thoughts xx

Don't you worry - the bonking element is not forgotten!

Your little mate has so far watched half a Disney DVD, played a few games of superhero/aliens. We are off down for breakkie now and then rugby (he's only been going for 3 weeks and just getting used to having his tags taken without whinging). then taking him and another neighbour's boy to a birthday party for the little girl across the road thsi afternoon. Then daddy will be in charge while I go for my voodoo sesh. Kig is out at a cards night with some mates tonight and staying over so I have a date with an ironing board - yeee haw!!

Love to all,
Loops xxx x


----------



## suzymc

morning darling 
trying to be a bit more chirpy but banishing bad thoughts ain't all that easy. this is so so so hard. so many doubts running around this time. ugh! horrid. i'd get my relaxation CD out but i don't think it'll make any difference. 
but i will try - i promise!!!   

I to have a date with an ironing board - i PMSL laughing though - ironing board comes up as a 'blue link' word on here & links to ironing board 'books' on amazon. hahahaha!!!!

glad the bonking element is not forgotten.    all go in the Kig household this weekend.... aside from the bonking... that is. give Joe a big hug from me. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi girls
Acu done. Our Jane would be proud. Bit uncomfortable but fine. Was a bit of a teary goon but she was patient and kind. Turns out my Kidney Yin is very weak - of course!? ? ? ?  
I am willing to suspend my scepticism and play along as I feel I have little option otherwise and have said I'll go back next week but it will be CD16 so not sure what she can do from then. I am to spend at least 30mins sitting quietly with a candle for the next 3 days and I know already that I don't drink enough water. She has asked that I get some home ovulation tests though so she can at least know if she made any difference this month. But I would expect a pos ov from clomid anyway, no?

Anyway - who has a recommendation of ovulation kits please? Bearing in mind its for this one last month only and so I don't need a job lot of x250. Probably need to start using in next few days so might even just nip to Boots rather than await an online order.

Might try a hot water bottle on my tummy too or is that just for IVF? Someone please tell me what days I shoudl do that? Feeling very fortunate that I have my very own personal experts to consult in the Positive Pumpkins  

Cannot be arsed with the ironing so might watch a film and have a nice early night as Kig gone for a sleepover with his pals.

Love to all,
Loops xxx xx


----------



## suzymc

Morning loops my lovely

these are the best ovulation testers if you want accuracy

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Testing-Kit/dp/B00352LUAY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352618267&sr=8-1

ok ok they're expensive BUT i've used the cheapos and they're just useless and if you read the reviews for the cheapos they have little accuracy... i think they're worth the money

Of course your Kidney Yin is very weak       can't imagine you sat with a candle. Now Jane really would be proud of that. CD16 is better than never for going back. And won't that help get your body ready for implantation that happens around CD20? Most ladies go for acupuncture right after ET to help get blood flow to the womb going so that sounds great to me. If this works hun then i need acupuncture to  I've got everything crossed for you.
Now as for water you need 2 litres a day & fizzy pop doesn't count! Infact if you have fizzy pop you have to MINUS your water intake. It's not as hard as you think. I poured all my daily drinks into a 2 litre bottle once and realised i wasn't far off. I have read when TTC naturally you shouldn't flood your body so if she said over 2 litres i personally would be sceptical.
I have my decaf black tea, then 1 large glass water up to 10ish, then 1 up to lunchtime, then another up to 2ish, another up to 4ish. Then i have sparkling water with nettle cordial until about 6ish, then water again with ginger cordial until about 9ish & i also down a glass of water with my pregnacare vits after dinner too & then i have a glass of pressed apple juice from 9ish onwards.... and that's my 2 litres. Not including my protein shake of course.
Are you getting lots of protein in hun? that counts for a clomid cycle too
I don't see that a hot water bottle should do more harm than good so why not go for it. ZW is a strong believer on us women keeping a warm tummy. Stop around CD12-14 though. Once your eggies become embryos they won't like being too hot. I only ever put the heat on my tummy & not my ovaries. Also i found it made a difference by just doing if for a few hours in the evening. I put my microwave duck in at about 8ish and if i wrap him in something he keeps warm until bedtime & then i leave him behind. (ok ok i know it's not real) I felt well warm when i went to bed last night after using him. lol.

Got my ironing to do today. Want to get it out the way before EC next week

Love 2 all, esp our Loops
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Thanks for debrief Suzy.  Now I feel back in the loop.  Great news on Sturne too!  Sorry that you are not getting the 100% PMA thing for this cycle.  Just hang on in there as things can always turn into amazing outcomes - you just never know.  Can't believe you have EC next week!  I feel like I have been gone ages

Loops - you keep all those avenues open.  I am a massive believer in the complimentary meds.  Water intake is very important.  Really very amused at the thought of you spending some quality candle time!  What does the candle do?

Hope all other ladies are doing well?

AFM - jet lag sneaking in if I venture out for too long so making sure things are taken easy.  Using Jo Frost baby book to train Evan into a routine.  Today is the one year anniversary of Evan being grown in his dish.  Hard to think that the only embryo to make it is now snoozing in his crib!


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh it's so good to have you back   i spat out my water at your 'what does the candle do' comment. hahaha!
can't believe i have EC this week either. scary!!!!! but you have been gone ages......    Ooooo you have a Jo Frost book. Is her advice working? Happy 1 year grown in a year 'versary dish lil Evan. Amazing isn't it?!? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - yeah but what does the candle do?  the Jo Frost book is good because I was crap at routines last time and it was chaos in my house until they were 18 months so I didn't want the same scenario again and as we have been bed sharing for so long I wanted to move away from it now while he is young enough to do it.  Three days in and it has worked a treat so far and he is falling into new habits nicely.  It is amazing to think that EC was a year ago today and I was now lying in bed recovering and worrying about fertilisation etc.  I don't think I will ever forget how emotional it all was.  What day does it look like EC will be?  How have you found the clinic this time?


----------



## suzymc

heapy - it flickers & glows i suppose?.....   yay to Evan falling into a new routine. prob helps now as he'll be knackered after his long trip. how was he on the plane? still waiting for hear about your trip.   my grandad was australian and most my relatives live there. It's looking like thu or fri now for EC. I'll know for sure tomorrow.... see below


afm - Had my scan today. It was a lot more positive than fridays. My Oestrogen is increasing nicely after a slow start so it looks like there will be some eggs in my follies  I now have 8 REALLY good sized follies & a little 'un. She's really pleased how they're all growing at the same rate now. My womb lining is also now at 10,2 phew! But EC won't be wednesday. Looks like it'll be thursday or friday. As most are at 14 i'm thinking it'll be friday. I have my final (she promised me final) scan tomorrow so i will find out then when it'll be. I think Fri is the preferred day in our household.
so my PMA is back up a wee bit now.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Oh Suzy darling phew! So pleased that you are back on track. Bring on EC!  
Are you staying in La Rochelle at the minute then or still back and forth for scans/

Thanks for the ov test link. I got the x7 in a pack ones. From what I can tell they are just the same but display is lines instead of smiley face. Plus there is one preg test in the box too which of course I will be needing shortly


----------



## loopskig

Heaps, How gorgeous is little Evan! Beautiful pic on **. 
I have been a good girl and spent my prescribed 30mins in peace yesterday. The candle wasn't very chatty though


----------



## Whirl

Suzy that's great news!  Good luck for tomorrow  

Loops hope you are doing ok and the candle watching is helping!  Seriously, my accupuncturist told me to avoid stress and adrenilin as much as possible so if it forces you to relax it can only be a good thing!

Heapy great to hear from you again.  Ooh Jo Frost sounds good I mayu have to look at that book.  We now have bedtime sorted but daytime is a bit of a free for all at the moment!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - thank you. i'm soooooooooooooooo relieved  We're at home right now. My consultant is based in Poitiers so we tootle there and back for scans & then it's just La Rochelle for EC and hopefully 2 ET's. Good you have the pregnancy test in ready for your BFP 
well done you on your candle time

whirl - thank you  maybe i should take up candle watching too ?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Oh Suzy I'm so glad for you     have been thinking of you the past few days xx

Heapy - welcome back. Where abouts in Australia did you go to?

Just got home from late shift at work, feeling pretty tired and sick (mind you I did just eat a walnut whip!!)

Night xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - great news on positive feedback re follies.  Yay to an end of week EC then!  hope that PMA is creeping up daily?

Whirl - yeah I like it as it is all quite gentle and not as stern as other books.  I want some kind of routine but I don't want to make our days and nights miserable.  All is still going well so I am pleased with it.  We were not too far off what we needed to be doing anyway.  Its also got bits about weaning which has changed massively since i did it 16 years ago and they were on solids by four months, so think it will be very handy.  I got it in iBooks and it seemed to be cheaper than buying it in paperback.  Good to hear Bethany is sorted at night - that's the bit you want

Loops - yeah Evan is very cute but don't know where he gets it from!  Good for you with your candle time.  Did you find the flame hypnotic?  Can't believe he didn't even say hi after you spending that quality time with him- rubbish candle!

Sturne - urgh late shift is enough to make anyone sick!  My mum adores walnut whips.  Hope you are feeling ok?  I was in Harrington in new south Wales. Will put a hols update below

We didn't do too much sightseeing in Oz as it was more about family time.  The flight there wasn't too bad and Evan was better than expected.  He wouldn't sleep in his sky cot but I used it for bum changes and a bit of playing.  The rest of the time he slept in his sling on my chest, while I snoozed too.  We were pretty tired by the time we got to Oz after the two flights and the transfer wait in south Korea.  We then had a two hour wait and then a six hour train journey up to Taree on the slowest train ever.  My parents had hired a four bed house in Harrington which is a small town on outskirts of Taree.  My sister lives in the middle of crowdy bay national park near there (yes right in the wooded outback) but she moved in with the kids for two weeks.  We had lovely manning river walks around there but there is not much else to do unless you like surfing, fishing, sailing or golf.  We spent lots of time all getting to know the kids and had a few days out to nearby towns but it was a bit hot for Evan in the height of the day so we kept things to a minimum.  I did take him for an evening walk every day when it cooled off and before the mosquiitos came out.  The bugs over there are so annoying as everything wants to attack and bite you.  I popped to my sisters to see the dogs and ended up with a bloody tick on my stomach- yuk, and we had a poisonous red back spider in the house. we then finished off with three days in Sydney where Evan and I just chilled in our apartment in darling harbour and my parents, sis and teenage nephew did sightseeing.  Not worth spending a fortune on aquariums etc for a baby who wants entertaining.  We had some lovely strolls though and did venture to bondi beach but it was cold and windy so more like bournemouth.  I can see why my sister likes it but I am a euro girl.  I like to be able to enjoy my sunny days and I just felt like you can't there as something always wants to attack you


----------



## Heapy0175

I did love south Korea when we did night and morning stopover on way home. The people were lovely and it was more advanced than Sydney!


----------



## suzymc

sturne - mmmmm walnut whips. feeling v tired myself. once the clinic have rung i'm off upstairs for a snooze.

heapy - Oooo sky cot. sounds intriguing. aw sounds like you had a lovely time. did your parents fly over with you or are they in Oz too? A flight to Aus can be tiring for anyone but esp more so for mother and baby. I bet it's so lovely where your sis lives. but yikes a red back spider.... my worse nightmare. how did you get rid of it? i'd have just legged it the heck outta there. that's the main thing that puts me off visiting Oz - the insects etc. ugh! i could never relax either with all those bugs. 

afm - boo boo boo.... what is it with me? i seem to be the cursed IVF lady. so i went for my last scan today and she said things aren't quite right for thursday so she is hoping for friday. but then she said my progesterone was going up and if it had increased more then it would have to be thursday. so i went home feeling confident for friday but she's just rung and it's thursday  Gutted. My follies really could do with an extra day of growing. They're at least 2-4mm off on each. So now we're waiting for the clinic to ring to tell me my trigger shot time tonight. does anyone have any idea how to increase my follies without drugs? I've been doing warmth and protein. Is there anything else i can do? I'm going to have a nap as soon as La Rochelle ring. 
Catch you all later.
Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Oh Suzy darling its always a rollercoaster for you. So unfair. Lets laugh about it in a few months time when your belly is huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.   for your follies xxx

Heapy - eyes are closed most of the time. I bought myself a scented one yesterday too. I am getting well into this holistic nonsense. Where's 10FT when you need to mock her!?

Bit of a cheeky ask! Does anyone have relaxation CD I can borrow for a couple of weeks? Our TTC journey will be over one way or another by mid-December so I resent buying one. Thought it might help with the prescribed meditation and have asked the local Leicester thread as I'd be using it in the next week so no worries and no pressure if you don't have or would rather not send!

Hope the mummies are winning, preggos are not too sicky/anxious but mostly love for the ones who haven't quite realised the dream yet. Mungo, Charlotte, Ali, Ruth - any further thoughts/development with adoption/next steps?
Jadey darling - big hugs, Thinking of you often  
Lexi, Anna - your tx will come before you know it. Hope all else well and managing to distractyou for the time being!

Loops xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,

Suzy, sorry to hear that your cycle isn't going the way you want. Fingers crossed that all will be well on Thursday.

Loops - I have a zita west relaxation CD if you want it. Let me know.

Heapy - glad you had a good time in Oz.

Hello to all the other lovely pumpkins.

I am so angry at the moment, adoption has taken a step back - we have enquired with our LA who sent us the information to read and an enquiry form. After reading and completing the form I had a phone call from a social worker. She asked loads of questions about DH treatment and told me that she was pretty sure that the medical advisor's would say that there needs to be a 5 year gap between the end of treatment and adoption. She rang today to confirm that this is correct. 5 years! That will take us to 2016! Its crazy. I know some children in care have had a lot to put up with etc but DH has the same prognosis as everyone else now and I know this is a little extreme but we could go out and get hit by a bus and then be an only parent so why the 5 yr gap. I am so annoyed. So its back to the drawing board to look at other agencies.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hello my lovelies, 

Loops, I accidentally bought the zita west getting preggers naturally cd that you can have with pleasure. Pm me your address ideally tonight as only in office tomorrow and easier for me to send from there. 

Suzy, keeping everything crossed. Silly question but why a 2 day or 5 day? Why not 3? Sorry if I've missed that bit somewhere. 

Charlotte, wtf! Sorry but that is an absolute joke. No wonder you are so angry, hope you get somewhere with a different agency  

Heapy, your trip to oz sounds lovely. Lucky you xx

Hope everyone else is well, much love to all xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

oh ladies i'm so so upset
it's gone tits up again. My progesterone is just too high. it was 1.2 yesterday morning so would probably have been even higher by trigger shot.
i looked up loads about progesterone levels yesterday and apparently 1.2 is cut off level for what they would consider a successful pregnancy. They reckon anything over 1.2 has decreased chances of implantation and anything over 1.5 has had no recorded pregnancys.
So a 'good' clinic would normally advise freezing of blasts and no transfer to take place until a couple of months later.
But i know they're not going to offer me that as we struggle to get to blast. I know they haven't taken this into consideration in the past either as on my 2nd cycle my Progesterone was 1.49 day before trigger. So would have been really high on day of trigger   Hence the failure i guess.
I just don't know what to do. I can try talking to DH about it later but i'm sure he'll tell me to go with the flow and not pay attention to what it says on the internet.
I'd put everything into this cycle because i really can't go through this again, especially as DH has said he's going to eat and drink what he likes on the next cycle. I'm going fruit loops here.        
Heading to la Rochelle in a few hours. Trying to feel positive but it's not working. I wish we had the english speaking embryologist tomorrow because then i could talk to him about my concerns. i can try with my doc but i don't think she'll understand my french enough.
gutted


sorry i can't read back right now. i'm too upset


----------



## Heapy0175

Oh Suzy I am so sorry you feel this is not going well. I expect you are on your way to la Rochelle now.  I can imagine you are going fruit loops as it must feel like the clinic just keeps pushing ahead with you even though there may be no chance of success.  Why don't you try phoning them and question them on this.  It is hard for hubby's and partners to get their heads around this but with all your research you now know what gives the bst results.  I have everything crossed for you Hun and hope the clinic give you a better picture and reassurance xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy my love, I am so sorry to read your post and hugely dissapointed for you. Like Heapy said I hope the clinic can give you some assurances regarding pressing ahead with EC.

I know you've said you cant go through this again and I hope to god you dont need to. I can imagine the language barrier makes this so hard so perhaps this is something you need to consider as just seems to put so much added pressure on you.

For now    and I really hope tomorrow brings better news xxxxx

Loops - CD en route to you lovely x


----------



## Whirl

Suzy so sorry to hear you are still having problems, hope today brings some answers I am thinking of you


----------



## sturne

Ditto - Suzy really hope things turn around for you. Sending you a virtual   and lots of      and     . Xx


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies
sorry i didn't get on yesterday to update you all. i was/am just so so sore this time.
thanks so much for your lovely messages xxxxxxxxxxxxx
first lets start with the really good news. She got 11 eggs....... ELEVEN.... can you believe it?! I was totally expecting her to say 6-8. I mean there were only ever about 8-9 follies on her screen so where 11 came from is anyones guess. lol.
secondly i asked her about the progesterone. bearing in mind my clinic know that high progesterone can be a problem she assured me that 1.2 was fine and no problem.
i went a bit research mad before i left and found all sorts about progesterone on day of HGC, i even found graphs where they recorded the pregnancies in women with 0.8 through to over 2.0 progesterone & basically my level of around 1.2 actually has almost the highest recorded pregnancies and over 1.51 was where it took a dive. So i shall take that as a positive and not a negative  i just freaked big time, especially when she'd said how she'd wanted my EC to be today but would have to be thursday if my progesterone had gone up....which it had & by quite a lot.
funny because most clinics don't even test for progesterone in the UK but it is essential because if a ladies progesterone is over 2.0 there are so few recorded pregnancies the embryos really should be frozen for a future cycle. it is so essential as it signals the womb lining breaking down too soon making implantation virtually impossible.
So what happens next? Well our clinic are shut sundays so there's no chance of a 3dt for me. So they're ringing tomorrow and at present the plan is to have 1 back at 12 tomorrow and then FINGERS CROSSED 2 blasts on Tuesday. But she says the one tomorrow is purely for 'security' and she says if they all look great tomorrow it will be 3 on tuesday. so we said we really would prefer 1 tomorrow but well it's down to them now and their judgement.... so we'll just have to go with the flow.
i had a private room which we got charged a half day rate of 30euros for last time. this time i was chucked out at 12 and they charged us 65euros. the DRB.... couldn't believe it. we payed less than that for our 4 star hotel the night before. daylight robbery......

charl - i keep thinking about what you've been told about your adoption. it's just outrageous and absolutely ridiculous.     i'd try a new agency. surely they can't all be that daft? we all could get run over by a bus tomorrow, it's just insane.....and so backwards. fingers crossed it's not the same elsewhere.

lexi - they're shut on sundays hun. hence 2dT &5dt

loops - i don't have any of my relaxation discs anymore, sorry hun. 

sorry for such a big me post and sorry for being a bit of a drama queen. lol
love 2 all & have a great weekend. hopefully i'll be PUPO tomorrow, don't think i can deal with the stress of only waiting for blasts again, esp after last time
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good work Suze xx

Cheers for CD, safely received Lexi xx

Love to all,
More later x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - id say that all looks really positive then.  11 possibles is great too and I hope they are all nicely getting jiggy in their dish now.  It will be like a summer holiday for the embies  with a warm climate and little sperms heading their way to fertilise!  I have everything crossed for you and hope you get the two transfers you want so you have peace of mind.  Just relax, chill and get that PMA honed on a cosy womb and serene mommy!


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy what a relief and 11 eggs is amazing. Hope you can chill now and feel happier with how things are going for you xxx


----------



## suzymc

*loops* - thanks ..... and that CD could quite possibly be mine originally anyways? lol.... am i right *lexi*, if so couldn't have gone to a better home  xx

*heapy * - thank you.... i hope they are all getting nice and jiggy too, lol.... loved your summer holiday comment. i'm all working on the PMA.

*lexi * - thx to you too  i just can't work out how she got 11. haha! i am so relieved. I'd got it into my head that after she got 3 last time & the fact my follies seemed a lot lower in numbers this time that i was struggling now with producing eggs, hence my main reason for thinking this would have to be the last one. but now she's got 11 i couldn't be happier. i am aware they all prob aren't mature but even so i'm chuffed  hope you're well xx

*afm* - i have just finished wadling around the house trying to do chores. i figured most were better off done today rather than tomorrow after hopefully ET #1. now it's time to chill for the rest of the day. we have a vastly depleting stock of celebration chocs that DH bought yesterday. he also got me a lovely chocolate eclair (they are all choc in france) and pretended all the way home he'd bought me nothing sweet in. haha! men. 
love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Yayyyy so happy for you Suzy, 11 eggs is great - well done. Enjoy your choc eclair!!! Xxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - thank you     got another eclair for tonight. mmmmmmmmmmm. and we just bought a whole duck for 7euros so crispy duck for tea. nom nom. when's your next scan hun? when do we find out if it's 3 you have in there?    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

I don't know babe. I'm really annoyed, I saw my mw last wed and she said hopefully they would see me a bit earlier as I want to know how many...I had a call yesterday from Swindon hospital asking where I had my Ivf treatment, and where I had my first scan and that was it, I thought she was gonna call me back but obviously not...oh well let's see...ummm crispy duck sounds yummy, very nice! We are having chicken casserole tonight that I made earlier.xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ha Suzy, no I still have your IVF CD. For some reason I mistakenly bought the ZW getting preggers naturally CD (yeah right  ) so thats the one I passed on to Loops! 

Chocolate feast sounds ace xxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - oh how frustrating..... ring them back hun. useless!!!!!!   

lexi - i didn't know she had different versions. did you ever get the normal Zita one? i don't like her voice. i'm not using it this time. not unless i start climbing the walls on my 2ww.

just waiting for a potential call now. i have butterflies. really hoping it doesn't ring as i'd rather have a double transfer

xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - oh dear crappy Swindon.  They are not the quickest with things.  Why can't you go to the early pregnancy unit if they can't entertain starting you early in the scan system?  Just make sure that if you do get any twinges or are really concerned just head there.  They are Quite good when you are in the system at 12 weeks and whether it's multiple or not you will be consultant led and have extra scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks.  Can your midwife help push things forward as if it is triplets they might want to think about signing you off work in the early stages

Suzy - very excited for news on how those embies are doing


----------



## suzymc

hi everyone
Just got back
So news is we had the 1 back today. We have 2 more doing really well. They want to take the other 2 to blast. We stated our concerns about how we have never had a 'proper' blast before and she said she understands that but she says she doesn't want to put more than 1 back today as she doesn't want them 'fighting for space' so soon on. erm! ok!!! lol.
Embryologist was practicing his 'best' english on us which was rather amusing. He says he found a good place in my uterus to put our embie and that it was easier than normal as my womb is slightly larger than most, yeah thanks for that bit of info!! He seemed to enjoy chatting to Dh whilst at my 'naked' bits!!!! He also told me to keep cool over the next 3 days. What he meant was keep relaxed, he didn't realise keep cool is more an american saying and means to keep cold to us. So DH was like well shall i turn off the heating..... agh! erm no...... embryologist soon set him right. he was supposed to leave me there for 10 mins.... was more like 25 in the end. lol. I had to get up in the end without him saying so as my lef was starting to loose feeling in it.
So fingers crossed for Tuesday. We have been informed it's 50/50 for them reaching blast.
We then stopped at a hotel in the woods for our lunch and our waiter was english so we had a good old chin wag. the meal was fantastic and perfect for our little embie.  
So now it's time for some more Prison Break..... ok so we're a few years late but it's addictive and i have a massive crush on Wentworth Miller - so it would seem has my DH. haha!
hope you're all well
Next update on embies is Tuesday. We either set off at 8:30am or we get a call between 8&8:30...... i will be very keen for the phone NOT to ring
Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

oh i forgot to say the reason we now only have 3 is because all the others were immature. that was the sort of problem with having EC thursday but as i now know she did the right thing by me as if we'd gone another day then my progesterone would have been too high and there would have been no transfer. But they reckon the 3 we have are really good (ok so they said that about 5 of our embryos on iVF #2 but hey ho!!!)


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy mega womb - faaaaaantastic news on the embies.  Remember Evan was one of three which went to blast so three is very good lady. Really hope that there's no call Tuesday and you are heading off for transfer two.  Until then lots of junk tv, R&R and enjoy this PUPO experience.  All sounds like it has gone well though so PMA on the high Hun

AFM - have had a lovely afternoon, went with the terrible two to see breaking dawn And pigged out on chic buttons, Pringles and popcorn.  Soooo hilarious listening to the girls comments throughout the film about any parts that didn't make sense.  Now they have disappeared off to grandma's again and we popped and got the M&s meal for two for after Evan goes to bed.


----------



## loopskig

Suzy mega womb! I love it heaps. Evan was 1 of 3. Bethany was 1 of 1. You know you can do this. Feeling so positive for you our fabulous p u p o friend xx

Just back from second acupuncture treatment. She is great at making me believe a load of cobblers I would never have believe a week ago! Did of ovulation sticks wednesday thursday friday and only got a positive this morning on Day 16. So relieved as I had started to believe it would not happen despite clomid which has always worked on blood tests before. Catherine the acupuncture magician has worked her magic on me and so suzy will not be alone with the summer bundle of joy!

Bring it on X x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, great news sweetie. I'm not going ott on the cheering as I have good vibes for your other embies x

Loops, go you. Happy shagging   xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - you are officially becoming 'new age'!  Next you will be buying angel and tarot cards and visiting Glastonbury. - it all gets addictive, trust me.  Great news on the day 16 release.  Now to get to business! I have all faith in Catherine the mind dominator, acupuncturist to get this womb cooking and look forward to cuddling those summer bundles of joy!


----------



## suzymc

heapy - lol, you are funny. i am going to keep everything crossed i take after you and whirl. thanks hun xxx oh totally enjoying being PUPO. I'm already chatting to embie1.  just taking it easy but trying to move at least once an hour. i think my positivity is down to the great embryologist i had who was v chuffed as to where he'd put embie1. so jealous of you getting to see breaking dawn. i may see if they've got it in english next week and bend DH's arm. he's being so protective at the moment, it's so sweet. lol @ your girls 

loops - thanks sweetheart. your D16 ovulation has really put a smile on my face. what fantastic news hun. wooooooooooooo. now get bonking. it amuses me that you are getting into the alternative therapy larky. hehe! seeeeeee you had it in you all along, who'd have thought. you'll have to send 10fingers a text or something to tell her you've found your new age you. she'll never believe you. oh goodness, just imagine if we both are up the duff soon. how totally amazing. i may have a breakdown of happiness 

lexi - thanks my love. happy you have good vibes too  xx

afm - i just feel so happy today. it's almost euphoric. i'm sure it'll be change as i start to analyse every twinge or any lack of twinge. did any of you ladies have implantation bleed? i always convince myself that's necessary if i'm to see a change/difference     i think the best thing would be that they ring tuesday to say i'm not to come in as they've decided to freeze the other two     a girl can dream right? 
enjoy your Sunday beautiful ladies
Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

quote of the morning for me : "No matter how good the IVF laboratory culture environment is, the physician can ruin everything with a carelessly performed embryo transfer. The entire IVF cycle depends on delicate placement of the embryos at the proper location near the middle of the endometrial cavity"
          

i know i never had that on IVF #1 and now i know my progesterone was way too high on IVF #2 i have even more faith in this cycle.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I had no implantation bleed and very little difference except slightly more pronounced boobs and then just before test the need to wee a bit more.  I didn't take these as deffo though as those are my 'your period is coming' symptoms too, along with loose guts! Nice!  The nausea didn't kick in until the usual week 7 and then hit like a sledgehammer by week 9 just in time for crimbo.  This year I will be having double portions to make up for it


----------



## suzymc

heapy - don't go telling me i might not be able to eat my xmas lunch now.....we're having 2 xmas lunches this year as my parents are coming for new year & we always have a 'pretend xmas' whenever they come for new year and not xmas. aw so you were pretty much symptomless then! hmmmmmm i perhaps need to over worry


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - Yep pretty much and even the slight things could have been a result of treatment.  Most pregnancies are really till that 7-8 week mark so don't worry.  The only true way of knowing is that OTD day so just look to that.  So will your OTD be yesterday or will it be the next transfer date 2ww?  I would count out those Xmas dinners then as you will be a sick lady!  Urgh I was so rough with either sickness or killer indigestion and remember sitting in franky and benny's and the only thing I thought I could stomach was bolognaise and even that was tough going.  Even the fruity cocktail burned


----------



## suzymc

heapy - i had OTD down on my signature as 30th Nov but it should really be the 1st Dec so i've just changed it to 1st Dec, esp as a lovely lady on this years oct/nov also has her OTD on 1st Dec & her EC was a day before mine so i thought i'd change it to what it should be & join her. My clinic count from day of EC so it is the same day no matter what happens. oh i can NEVER eat spag bol if i'm feeling sick. i had that once on a ferry trip and then the journey turned REALLY rough and let's just say it didn't remain in my body for long. yuk. i will pass any xmas dinner if it means having the opportunity to be preggers  xx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - Glad to see you really positive and optomistic.  And FYI i never had any implantation bleeding either...

Heapy - thanks for your advice ref Swindon. If i dont hear anything tomorrow im going to call them!!

At work again, hate working weekends  but not long now until i come home. Had a nice day with dh yesterday, he took me out for a really nice lunch.

Love to all pumpkins xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts, sorry posts have been short and sweet this week. Hope everyone well.
Lexi darling - thanks so so much for very swift sending of CD. Only remembered on receipt that you have had post from me before too. What shall we swap next? Do you want a ginger mini-horse hound and I'll have your cutie chocolate pup? Finding Zita a bit on the patronising side but better to zone me in that just sat in silence where I really struggle to switch off. Too many plans to make, lists to draw up, jobs to consider etc. I put CD on for bathtime Friday night and after 3 neg ovulation tests I was really angry at her for lying to me that an egg will be released plus I was too hot. It took Catherine to suggest to me that you can actually run more cold into a bath? Why am I so thick! Anyway, as you all know I have now had my confirmed ovulation and acupuncture with moxa ponging distinctly of weed. Thanks Lexi for the shagging wishes. I'll give it my best shot. 

 Come on Suzy! Lets do it!  
I have said I'll test Thurs 6/12 if I get that far which of course I will this time. Got my uni girls coming that weekend. Can't wait to share my (and Suzy's) good news!

Sturne - you seem way calmer than I would be. Can't believe they are still making you wait for scan. I thought they would want to keep you under additional obs rather than leave you hanging. Heapy and Grace will know more about the process for multiples than me but I'm really surprised they aren't making more of a fuss over you. Maybe better this way than feeling stressed and hassled by weekly checks?

LOVE TO ALL,
Loops xx xxx x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - gosh! so implantation bleeding isn't very common for the PP. ok i will remain calm if i don't get any. esp as you may have 3 in there 
aw glad you had a lovely lunch out yesterday too. 

loops - hey love the pompoms.  YES!!! let's DO IT!!!!!!! that's why i don't like the ZW CD either. i think she's v patronising too. Loops you wouldn't be called that if you weren't a little Loops.... lol @ you and your bath water.


----------



## sturne

Ok - I am sorry this is a me post but I'm sooooo mad. Just got home from work and dh had been to post box, we didn't check post yesterday. So there is a letter from hospital saying my scan is on 7th dec....I will be 13w2d.......so much for trying to see me early!!!! I can't wait that long, dh and I are driving ourselves crazy and now they want me to wait even longer...urghhhh, I'm gonna call them up tomorrow see if they will change it. and also they are saying they charge £10 for a picture. Are they taking the p€}$ or what?! So we spend thousands and thousands on Ivf, possibly pregnant with triplets or twins, they want metro wait longer for a scan and plus charge me for the photo!!!!! Omg I need to calm down now, getting really stressed. Is it just me though or would you be mad too?

Xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne I would be furious (not so much about the pic as think that's standard) BUT you are carrying twins or possibly triplets so surely you require a higher levels of care rather than a singleton? Also is this appt with a consultant? If not I am pretty sure all multiple pregnancies are consultant led rather than nurse. As much as you don't want to, I would pay privately to have a scan sooner than that to put your mind at ease. 

Loops, no trade required. One very naughty choc Labrador en route to you! Yep ZW very annoying, you must be sooooooooo relaxed right now.... 

Happy Sunday all x


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - how can you wait that long when the optimum time to do the 12 week NT scan is 11 - 13 weeks and you will be over that.  Yes they do charge £10 for the pictures so in the end they got about £30 out of me.  Most of my friends went to Babybond in Dorcan industrial estate for early scans in the end as they couldn't get in sooner.  It's £100 but if you have the money to splurge it may give you peace of mind.  I went to them for my sexing scan.  The other option is to really lay it on thick about how stressed and worried you are and that you are getting pain and can you go to early pregnancy unit for a check up scan.  If you are before week 12 they do it vaginally as the stomach way doesn't always pick up prior to that.  Not sure what the epu scanner is like but worth a try maybe.  I would have thought they would have wanted to diagnose you earlier as the nt scan will need more time if there are 3 to look at and it is crucial that it is early enough to give you optimum results. Also you should talk to them about how i portant that NT scan is to you as you would be nervous to have an amniocentesis with a multiple pregnancy as you are already high risk for things going wrong.  Anything you can say to make them see how serious you are then say it and get your midwife/ doctor involved.  Because I had treatment with Swindon and Oxford the private unit were doing my early scans so I didn't face these bloody walls.  It just amazes me that they are faced with us ladies who have not only sunk financial strains unit this but emotional.  The better armed you are with who and how many bubs you are carrying the better equipped you will be to know how to take care of yourself.  Just really lay it on thicker,


----------



## Whirl

Hi Girls

Suzy great news on being pupo and having 3 possible embies!  Stay positive!  I had no implantation bleeding, but one of my friends who had a bfp on her ivf did have implantation bleeding, i think either is ok.

Loops glad the accupuncture is helping wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Sturne that's rubbish about the scan.  We were charged 10 per picture but I think the women was excited for us as she knew about the icsi so she gave us about 7 pictures for £10 and made us promise to keep them hidden from everyone else!  We also paid for a private scan at 10 weeks - it gave us peace of mind and was actually an external one.  we also got a dvd to keep of the scan which is a lovely momento and was worth every penny.  How are you feeling?

Hi to Charlotte, Mungo, Heapy, Lexi, Grace, Jadey and all other missing pumpkins

AFM had a nice weekend with my sister visiting.  Bethany is doing well although the house is in a state as she won't let me put her down at the moment!  We have had some professional photos taken of her which look lovely.

Love to all 

Whirl


----------



## sturne

Thanks ladies for your support. Let's see what they say tomorrow...if not I will have to pay for a scan as I can't wait that long...I have calmed down a bit now.

Just been dry heaving over the toilet,lovely. But had a ginger biscuit and feeling bit better-amazing!!

I will let you know how it goes. Thanks again for listening to me, it's so nice to get support from you. Hope I can offer some back. 
Night xxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - omg i would be furious too. what a disgrace. you will almost be at cut off point by then for the downs syndrome scan too. obv i don't know if you're having that nor do i need to know but as you could have three or two in there i'd have thought you would have been treated with some sort of respect with your scan ....especially if that was something you were wanting to check. surely you should be expecting a higher level of care if there's 3 even at this stage? stupid NHS. glad you're feeling a bit calmer now, you're more than allowed to be annoyed at them....but stuff them get a new plan, all that said good luck ringing them today. if you get no joy out of them i'm afraid you'll have to consider paying to go elsewhere. dry heaving..... oh goodness. yes! ginger is an amazing thing for sickness. gr8 excuse to eat biscuits too. 

whirl - thanks hun. still positive   scared that may change if we get a call tomorrow but i'll try and keep a grip on things. how lovely you've got some prof pics of bethany. sorry she's not letting mummy get on with things. how's the night routine going?


----------



## suzymc

p.s. sturne - always here to listen to you hun & just so you know your support to me has been invaluable


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne -  just so you know, Swindon give you quite a few pics for that £10.  I had some good ones where they got face on, profile and on later ones a foot shot.  They don't do pictures after 30 weeks though as the images are so large.  I have loads from Evan, including the 3d Babybond sexing scan ones which are cute but a bit freaky, alienlike.  Yummy to dry heaving.  I had to wear travel bands day and night until 14 weeks and lived on rich tea biscuits.  DP used to moan as he heard me crunching biscuits while hanging over the bed in the early hours.  

Whirl - naughty Bethany being demanding.  Two weeks in on the Jo Frost routine and Evan is pretty much there, although some days he just catnaps for four short sessions instead of the mammoth pre lunch sleep.  My sister gave me the baby Bjorn sling that can do front facing so Evan goes in that while I get on if he won't play.  The girls also use it to put on music channels and dance around with him.  I also got a highchair that was suitable from birth and he sits up near surfaces so he can watch me while I talk to him or bat at his toys.  

Suzy - that phone call isn't coming so don't worry.


----------



## suzymc

hehe! i truly hope so heapster        i'll be clock watching from about 5am.......
feeling cold today. i was feeling economical as the house was so hot and turned loads of radiators down. now it's feeling too cold. i seriously can't win. lol


----------



## suzymc

i was supposed to select the smiley that's blowing kisses, instead i seem to have gone for the one that's sticking it's tongue out. i'm not sticking my tongue out at you.... honest xx


----------



## Whirl

Heapy - I don't mind really, but get a bit embarrassed when people come round!  She has just dropped to sleep in her pram now so this is a very quick post then I will go and tidy!

Suzy I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!  The night time routine is going well, she goes down for about 7.30pm now.  We are using the time to watch homelands, although I really should be catching up on housework!

Sturne i found it worth paying for the scan anyway as we got a lot more time and it was a nicer experience, we also got a better picture as it was a newer machine.  Hope the nausea subsides soon.

Loops hope the babymaking is going well!

AFM my little pumpkin is 4 months old today!  I can't believe how quickly the time has gone!

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - nothing to be embarrassed about in my opinion.  We wait all this time for these precious bundles and its not like the will be like it by the time they hit 10 is it.  Make the most of her clinging as they grow soooo fast and before you know it they are all grown.  Pah to the housework and spend that quality time relaxing.  Who needs tidy houses anyway.  Yeay to Bethany pumpkins four month birthday!  

Suzy - no post no call?  I take it all is good?  Don't mind your tongue sticking out faces. Get that heating on and cosy down - its bloomin bitter here today and I just can't get this house warm.  Evan's room is still above the recommended heat at 17 degrees but feels nippy to me.  He is now one and a half hours into his pre lunch snooze so I have managed to do the online shop.


----------



## suzymc

whirl - bah! stuff the housework. it's all about being a mummy and then chilling out once she's asleep....  at least all is good with the nighttime routine. happy 4month birthday lil Bethany  tbh it feels like longer to me. lol. i was quite surprised you said 4months. xxxxx

heapy - no call but that won't be until (possibly) tomorrow. they put them back away saturday & now won't look at them again until the morning.        they're doing well.... or at least the one in me is. i will be gutted if they've given up the ghost. i'm nice and warm now thanks. it's great being potentially pregnant as DH is doesn't mind the heating on high as he knows it's important to keep me warm. sorry 2 hear about your heat problems.... have you got the heating on high? well done on getting the online shop done.  xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

suzy - just catching up on all the posts. Wow congrats hon and sending you lots of    . In answer to your questions i didnt have any implantation bleeding at all either. Stay positive doll and keep those little doubts at bay.  

sturne - how rubbish to wait THAT long. Hope you find out soon!  Heaving too... oh i feel your pain hon.. Fizzy lemonade, sniffing limes (oh yes i did ) and eating carbs helped me. 

Hello to all pumpkins here.

AFM - i'm ok , caught a cold off my DH who is now overseas so went to folks to chill and be fed and looked after (bliss) . Not sure if i should get the flu jab though now... anyone have any thoughts? 

Heapy - i'm struggling to find a stroller for twins - arghhhh - the side by side is impossible to get into cabs, shops   i tried the city jogger mini but still too wide. I candy is expensive and everyone says they grow out of the pram cots v quickly. do they really need to lie flat even if its a 2 hour car journey?  Jane is good but the car seats which recline are so blooming heavy.... help!  

Love to all

Grace x


----------



## Whirl

Grace, I had the flu jab at 7 weeks and would recommend it. also, I just have a normal car seat for babies (besafe make).  If I go on a two hour car journey, which isn't often, i usually stop in the middle and give Bethany a feed and nappy change anyway.  Also, after swimming she is exhausted so sleeps in it for 2 hours.  As long as you are not keeping them in it for hours at a time every day it is fine, also you probably won't do that many long journeys until they are a few months older and a bit bigger.  Good luck with the search I nearly cried the first time we went buggy shopping they are so complicated and thats just for a single buggy!


----------



## suzymc

deep deep shock ladies
we did it!!!! i can not believe we did it. We are now the proud parents to a 5 day quote "best of the best blasto" back onboard. we could not be happier. i was sooooo nervous waiting for the phone to ring. everytime i walked past the phone i pointed at it and told it not to ring.    i just couldn't believe it didn't ring. we had a nightmare of a journey though & only just made it there ontime. then when the biologist told us the news we nearly burst with happiness.
i can't believe we've finally managed a blast.... and with only 3 viable embryos too
wow!
         

grace- thank you   oh hun. i bet it's so hard what to know to do for the best for them. by the sounds of it you need a slimline one for getting them around london. but heavy is certainly not an option with the stairs you have to go up and down. is that all the options you have? is there no-one specialising in twin buggies. i'd say go for the flu jab....unless you're considered too far gone


love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - OMG huuuuuuge well done to you.  So you have best of two opportunity.  That's such great news that this time things have gone to plan.  Congrats on being PUPO.  Now lots of rest and spoiling yourself while you incubate.  Remember Evan is the best of three.  I bet you were just waiting for that dreaded call and so happy to get to clinic and find out the fantastic news.

Grace - back in my day of twins the only option you had was a crappy side by side umbrella fold that reclined.  They had nice cuddly cosy toes and to be fair it did the job but I craved the fancy pushchairs of the singleton.  Now you have so much choice.  Just make sure you test drive lots in shops for weight etc.  saw a lady with some large frame and her twins in maxi cosi seats - it looked very cool.  I might be worth asking on the page for parents of young twins. Deffo have the flu jab.  I have been offered one again and I am snapping it up as I only ever got a three day sniffles while all around me fell foul to colds and flu.  Well worth it.

Whirl - how is your beauty of a bathroom as I missed its completion while away?

AFM - after an awful night with Evan we took him to docs today as he had very bad stomach pains and is now really too old for colic.  Doc gave us laxatives and requested he was weighed and then we go back next week. hV's contradicted all docs advice so I am following theirs and trying another formula but if that doesn't work then he will have to have a prescription one they say.  Well thanks for the headache all!  Anyhoo got some comfort formula to try although I know from others posts its a pig to mix.  Fun evening ahead.


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, that is fantastic news. I am so pleased for you both. Wishing you a speedy and relaxing 2ww xxxx

Heapy, awww poor Evan - hope you he gets well soon xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Big   for Poorly Evan

Suzy darling you knew you could do it!! Good on you. Thanks for text earlier darling. Made my day.

no pushchair advice for you I'm afraid Grace - just sympathy for all your hassle.

PLease can someone run down the implantation dos and don'ts for me (for the umpteenth time, sorry). Can never remember if its loads of pineapple/none/just the core/juice/not juice etc. etc. 

Much obliged as always,
Loops xx x x


----------



## Grace72

suzy - amazing news! or as you say amaze-balls         - rest up now and be HAPPY!

loops  - defo only the pineapple core cut into 1/5 and eat a 1/5 for the next 5 days.

Heapy - speedy recovery for Evan . Its time like this i'm happy i havent moved out of london so its an easy commute back from work if the little uns are ill.  

AFM - My DH is annoying the heck out of me with wanting to move out and i've put my foot down until post birth (if all goes well) to see where we moved out to. I know it will be me running around organising everything in the end. Even when i go back to work.  He is not in my good books right now.  Downside in being in London is that its not buggy friendly    ive tried them all &  although well evolved it still has  its major drawbacks. I have stairs too to contend with and who's going to help me once DH tootles off to work. As for child care well dont get me started...what with the year waiting lists and enormous fees a month.  Why cant the government allow us to enjoy our pregnancy and nurture family values (rant over)... you can see i was ringing around to find out what the nursery situation was like near me. 

thx for the tip on the flu jab ladies - will need to make that appointment 

Grace x


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie.
Just wanted to say woohoo Suzy- really pleased for you. Have been wondering all day if you made it to blast. Great news.xx

Just literally got home from my late shift and thrown up. I just feel totally pants. May go sick tomorrow. 

Will post again properly when I'm feeling better. 
Xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies,

It's been a while i know. I just wanted to say thank you for all your kind thoughts. The personal messages of support have been amazing and we are so appreciative of them.

We lost Isaac 3 months ago and i wishi could say it has gotten easier but that wouldn't be true. The hospital has started it's review process and we had our first meeting last week on Friday. It seems that they are holding their hands up to everything and it once the final risk review report comes in at the end of the month it will go to an independent enquiry. I can't believe i lost my longed for son as a result of their negligence. For those of you who wan to know a not about what happened to Isaac, my husband has written his story as part of his fundraising blog. The link is here: http://runningforisaac.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/the-story-of-isaac-one-blog-id-like.html

So, we are in the midst of starting fertility treatment again. We do so with such a heavy heart as we are still grieving for our son, but at the same time it has been made clear to us that with my Rheumatoid Arthritis the way it is, we need to start soon if we want to try again as they are concerned i have been on steriods for too long. It is the only thing i can take for my RA while trying to conceive and being pregnant. Otherwise, i will have to go back on my immunosupressant drugs and say goodbye to trying for a family for at least a year and a half. I was meant to get back on these drugs as soon as i gave birth but this has not happened. I pray we'll be blessed with a miracle again. It is so unreal to even be thinking about starting. I should be pushing Isaac around in a buggy. I want my baby so much, but i also want to be a mum to an earthly child too. A little brother or sister for Isaac. With this in mind we know we have to give it a go, and we will be continuing with the bereavement counselling throughout to help us through it. So, i'm off to visit the fertility clinic on Friday...

It seems that it's all go on here. I will go back through the pages in a bit, but i want you all to know i'm thinking of you all, especially those who are going through treatment at the mo. I'm going to make a conscious effort to catch up, but wishing everyone good luck -

Suzy - i hope you're feeling better. x
Mungo - keeping everything crossed for you. x
10 fingers - good luck hun. x
... and all the best to everyone else.

Love and hugs,
Simone XxX.

/links


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - so lovely to hear from you.  I just can't believe still that you lost Issac and in the way you did.  While the hospital admitting negligence won't take away the pain of the loss at least it's one argument you won't have to have as you need all your strength to get through the grieving.  I am happy to hear that you are trying for a brother or sister for Issac and will have everything crossed for you.  I can imagine it is a bittersweet experience for you but I hope that miracle happens and quickly.  Please let us know how Friday goes

Sturne - boo to morning sickness.  Horrid isn't it.  Just keep in mind that it does pass and then you will get to fully indulge those enhanced taste buds.  Hope you feel better today

Grace - there is a twin store online where they sell double slings for twins mums.  They are pricey but it could end up being a better way to get around London maybe?  The only down side to slings is that it is hard to carry a change bag too even with one strapped to you.  The fact you have stairs and that you may also have a c section to contend with does make it harder.  As for you do the running around, yes, it will be.  My DP was desperate for us to have a baby yet it is only four months in that he seems to have got actively involved and I did have to have a bit of a moan that it was all on my shoulders.  He is now fully immersing himself now but I should have moaned a bit sooner I think.  And don't even get me started on the over priced child care!  No geared up to working families at all.

Thanks for all Evan's well wishes.  He had a better night on his new comfort milk and actually drank a whole bottle this morning with no fuss.  It tastes foul though and like potatoe starch- yuk!  Now to wait for the green poo that comes with it.  so I now have two sensitive to food dogs and baby to match


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Heapy. I hope you and Evan are well. 

Not a minute goes by that I don't ache for Isaac. If I'm honest, hearing them admit they were at fault didn't help, only seems to make it crueler. Their catalogue of mistakes means I lost the child we had tried five years for. We will see where it goes. We meet with them in 3 weeks for the final report. Fri will be bitter sweet, I never thought I'd have to do this again. Hopefully we'll be blessed again. Fortunately the clinic are being so supportive. Will keep you all updated. 

XxX.


----------



## suzymc

*heapster*  - eek! thank you thank you  i feel like taking a bow. haha! turns out our d2 was the 'worse' of the 3 (so they decided to tell us yesterday) but on d2 that can mean nothing. fingers crossed our embie takes after your Evan  Best of 3, i like the sound of that. oh you wouldn't believe the emotions i went through yesterday morning. i just couldn't believe the phone hadn't rung and then when we got there we certainly weren't expecting him to say best of the best..... ok i'm aware that doesn't guarantee anything BUT it helps me feel happy and positive and that's the main thing. oh no poor poorly evan... get better soon evan. how did the mixing go? xxxxxx

*grace*  -  thanks hun. still can't believe it. i was starting to think it was never going to be possible for us to reach blast. resting is my new hobby..... lol. still trying to keep 'active' though. ie doing normal chores but nothing strenuous. just not working for a few days as that always stresses me out. awwww so sorry to hear about you being unhappy with DH. i can see his thinking as it will be hard for you with the stairs and getting around in general so he may just be having your best interests at heart. Maybe have a chat and say if he really wants to do it then you have to outline things that he will agree to help you with and if he doesn't help then it's just not going to happen?

*lexi* - thank you thank you xxxxxx is your inbox full? i tried sending you a PM yesterday but it just wouldn't send...... 

*loops* - thanks sweets. there really are no 'proven' do's or dont's for implantation. hence why there's nothing out there about it. i really do think someone needs to start running tests. there is certainly no proof with pineapple core & brazil nuts working but there's no harm trying. i'm just having 2-3 brazils a day as i have read high levels of selenium can be toxic so i don't want to overdo it, fish oils and essential fatty acids can improve blood flow to the uterus and i've read that L-Arginine is good as it helps protein absorb in, improves blood flow to the uterus and can help implantation. so i have a supplement and a little dark chocolate. 
(this is from a page about L-arginine):
Dark chocolate is number one because it is also high up on the list for foods that provide antioxidants. It is a great substitute for other desserts if you have a nagging sweet tooth, since in addition to to being healthier than other kinds of chocolate, it also has ample amounts of L-arginine and antioxidants.

so keep up with the eating protein loops & have about 1.5litres of water a day still. i have read milk can help but i think that's just to assure a woman has enough protein. i think about 30-40g protein a day should do it. my website has a list of which foods are high in protein. not everyone reacts well to milk so i think there are much better sources of protein. 
let's get this 

*sturne* - thx hun. awwwww at least you know all is well as they're busy making mummy sick. lots of ginger biscuits  how did the phonecall go?

*simone* - my heart really goes out to you hun. i read your blog a few months ago and donated on the day of Isaacs funeral for your charity. i have just read every single word of your husbands blog. goodness what a heart moving & upsetting story. i went cold reading it. i remember you saying you weren't sure how you felt about the enquiry at the hospital. have you changed your mind at all about that? i can't believe it either. it's just awful
i hope you feel the strength to come on here as we are all here for you. 
i hope friday isn't too hard for you and i wish you all the best and all the strength you can get through your next tx.

afm - nothing much to report. feeling good & chilled out. trying not to feel guilty about not working but it's DH wishes that i stay relaxed and chilled too so i just need to get over it...... 
love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Suzy. The support I've had from all you girls is amazing. Don't feel bad about work. You're doing the right thing. I'm still on maternity leave until I feel ready to go back. I was meant to be off till July but that's not happening now. I'm staying off at least until the cycle is over. Work have been supportive and very kind. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - thank you  so good to hear that work have been so nice and done the right thing for you. i will be thinking of you friday. xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - glad to hear your work is supportive.  I read your husbands story and it is so heartbreaking for you both.  I am glad you got five special days and that your lovely son responded so positively to you.  I know docs have to give clinical outlooks but research into coma's and near death prove that brain injury is not linked to a soul and it's conscious thoughts.  Human beings are so much more than these bodies we use to transport us around.  Please let us know how Friday goes - a tough day but I hope also a positive one too  .  We are always here to listen to your days, whether they be good or bad ones xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you lovely ladies. Thinking of you guys too. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Hey ladies hope we are all well today.  It is cold and windy here in Swindon.  We had to venture out to opticians with one of girls and I am now a far bit out of pocket for some fancy new glasses with ultra thin lenses.  Well I guess she is the teen who doesn't have a bus pass outlay


----------



## loopskig

Hi lovelies,
Blowing a hooley in Leicester. Meadows all flooded so it made for a very wet and windy dog walk.

Mostly just  for Simone, nice to hear from you darling after a long time and your heartbreaking ordeal. You will cherish your memories of your beautiful baby boy and always remember the too short time you had with him. My heart aches for you and yet I cannot begin to imagine how you and your husband have coped. Hopefully that your fundraising endeavours and future successful treatment will help in the longer term. I feel so fortunate and guilty to have my little poppet here and healthy when life is just so unfair for others.
 you find some comfort in family and friends and find moving forward with Isaac in your hearts as painfree as it can be. Best of luck - will be thinking of you tomorrow for your appointment.

Thanks Grace, Suzy & Co for the implantation info. Pineapple core, check. Dark choc, check. Brazils, check. Water, as good as I can manage about 3 pints a day I reckon. A while back Suzy you gave me the lecture about caffeine and fizzy drinks and I am very pleased to say that I have never got into either. I don't drink tea/coffee so feel smug about that but my problem is remembering to drink anything at all. I do take a bottle of water to work now but often by 2.30pm home time its not been touched. Am trying hard to remember and downing a pint of squash before dinner.

Suzy - how are you feeling my positive blasty 2ww buddy? I am wavering a little and looking forward to acu Saturday to bring me back up to full confidence.

Also thinking of the rest of you bunch of PPs and sending lots of love,
Loops xx


----------



## loopskig

Quick update from our HoF on p2 for us all but mostly for Simone to see where we are all at.
10FT & Ruth are not coming on to post at the moment but we hope to hear from them again soon.

Love to all. Hope we're all in the purple one day!



loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin What's Up? What's next? Important dates*
> Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids IVF#4 Dec 2012  OTD 1/12
> Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Last chance Clomid  UTD 3/12
> Maggie's Mum Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#3 ARGC Immunes 20/6
> Simonechantelle () Isaac in our hearts  / ICSI#3 Consult 23/11
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3 Spring 2013
> Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes FET#2?
> Holistic Hippy 10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF#2 Jan 2013
> Gutter Girl Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS ?Adoption/IVF#5
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo ?Adoption
> Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! ?Adoption/IVF#4
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens
> Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3/Adoption?
> 
> 
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor Fun with  Bethany Mae born 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Pet Collector Heapy Linda (Swindon) Dodgy tubes  Fun with  Evan Neville born 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now! Fun with  Joseph Peter born 27/7/12 7lb 15oz
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF  due Jan 2013
> McD Challenger Grace (London) Bit of both  twins due April 2013 12w scan 10/9
> Buttley Michelle (Notts)  due April 2013 Scan 6/8/12
> Chicken Chaser Sturne Sharon (Berks) Male Factor?  due June 2013 Scan for twins or trips


----------



## Heapy0175

Ladies I can't wait for the day these are all purple, whatever way we do it to get there!  So proud of our little patch, the journeys we have shared and the support we all give/ get.  I know the pumpkins that are on a break are always in our thoughts


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Loops for your kind words. I hope you're getting on okay?  

Much love. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Bless you Simone darling. You are such a sweetheart to be looking out for us after all you have been through. I marvel at your strength. I am having a pretty easy ride as I acknowledge every day that I am one of the VERY VERY lucky ones. Cannot wait for this rubbish game to be over either way if I'm honest. After nearly 8yrs ttc the drugs are all used up now. Obviously I would LOVE to be able to provide a sibling for my poppet but I'll always know we were fortunate to have him at all.
Is your appt tomorrow at the same place/same consultant?

Suze - how do you feel about me testing with you 1/12? I will be CD30 (14dpo) and originally said I'd wait til about CD35 to avoid wasting a test but there's not much point hanging on to them anymore. Plus I was due to be off work on CD35 but that's changed. Am thinking I'll do on 1, 2, 3 Dec but don't want to gatecrash your big day without permission  
I only want to test on the same day if we are both guaranteed !!

Love to all xx x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Yep, same place and same consultant. We'll see how it goes and I'll report back!  Not over yet for you. I know it seems like an never ending journey but I am keeping everything crossed for you. I never thought I'd have to do this again either hun. I guess all we can do is keep our faith. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Good luck for today Simone x


----------



## suzymc

helllooooooooooooooooooooooo

heapy - been seeing about your yukky dangerous weather on the news. i hate to tell you it was 15oC with a lovely blue sky here yesterday. pretty much the same today. laughed at your doggy story on **. blesssss. oh & feel happy you don't live in France. Glasses are about 4times the price over here and aren't covered by social security and most top up insurances don't cover glasses either. so proud of our patch too. fingers crossed there's more purples soon

loops - come on hun. drink...... you don't need to over do it now on your 2ww but water/juice/squash is needed. BUT i am proud of you and the no caffeine/fizz. nice one  what's 3 pints a day in litres? my maths has never been good. it is prob enough anyways. mind you saying that none of our maths is good from what i remember on each meet we all sit there looking blank at each other when it comes to dividing the bill   hmmmmm i'm feeling ok i guess. backed up to the hilt with constipation and so far different to my last 2ww as i'm getting no twinges. nothing. so i'm seeing that as a positive. i have never had the desire to be purple so much  
oh hun you're more than welcome to join me on the 1st Dec  exciting. a lovely lady called rocky1 is also (hopefully, she may cave) testing on the 1st. So you'll make it lucky number 3.   

simone -   for today.... and for everyday    

got to start working again tomorrow. ebay xmas sales are non-existent for the first time since 1998. No idea how i can afford to buy xmas pressies let alone pay my ebay bill. it's killing me.! 
love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - when we get strapped for Xmas pressies we set a monetary limit with family and friends, like a £5 challenge.  At uni we did the charity shop challenge and it is always great fun to see how inventive people can be.  Yeah lucky the nhs cover some of her glasses as I then top it up so she can have designer and super thin lenses.  Very excited for dec 1 st.  Constipation sucks though but I am hoping it is from your growing (already mega) womb!  

Loops - A litre of water is a pint and three quarters so you are a little under in your water intake.  Try to think of it also as when you water a plant as if you always down large amounts your body just ejects it, like a plant with a full saucer, so you don't benefit as much from the hydration.  I too was not a water drinker and I had months of force feeding it and trying to remember.  When you are an ageing woman like me you realise once you do up the intake, how your skin plumps out on your face and is less dry and wrinkled, so if nothing more use it to hang on to your youthful beauty.  It's also nice not to have orange, toilet staining wee - hahahahaha!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy- re the doggy story.  I had to laugh as in my status updates someone had posted one about dog cruelty just before mie popped up so it looked even worse.  Really, I am a great dog owner but after a day of running around he slipped my mind.  Poor hank.  He looks like crap as it is as he now has a million illnesses.  What is it with me and broken pets!


----------



## Heapy0175

Just to give all you ladies a laugh I now have;

Mutated stunted cat with heart murmur and bladder issues (hand weaned by me from 8 weeks but was size of 4 week kitten, now looks six moths old but is 4)

Cat with dislocating back knees ( has to be kept lean)

Cat who was in rta and now has a single line of nipples due to tummy tucks and prone to illness

Dog with allergy to all meats except chicken, turkey and fish.  Soya, dust mite allergies so on permanent medication

Dog with canine/ seasonal alopecia, melatonin deficiency, allergy to dairy, eggs and fish

Ferret with one canine tooth missing

That leaves me with only two healthy, ageing ferrets.  I am the sick animal magnet.  I don't know anyone who has this many potentially ill animals


----------



## suzymc

We've just been out for emergency prune juice purchase (3.80e for 75cl organic, rip off!!!) & i have just sat down to read heapys recent posts.
you are so funny hun. your pet menagerie is certainly unique. bless them. we shouldn't really laugh at their ailments.   you are your own pet rescue. rolph harris would be proud.
poor hank indeed. tehe
my main issue with xmas pressies is i know everyone i'm buying for will have spoilt us rotten. last year we told them all not to spend much money on either of us as we were strapped for cash. we felt so guilty when they gave us loads of pressies. granted we made good choices with our £15 pressies but this year i'm not even sure we can manage that. we have nearly 2k in bills to pay. i really should put some aside every year.    currently we're buying one thing each shop for xmas day so we don't have a huge shopping bill nearer the time. luckily it's only 4 of us this year too so i could perhaps put some pressies off until i see everyone in jan. 
i'm also really wanting to treat DH as he's taking me away for my birthday.... it's a surprise but i think it's Morocco 
isn't it too soon for my mega womb to be growing? i'm only 3dp5dt? no implantation bleeding yet but i'm hoping i take after all the other pumpkins.
right off to make a risotto.
love me xxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s. prune juice is soooooo revolting


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Simone I have just read your husband's blog about your time together with Isaac.  I can't even begin to imagine the devestation you are going through, being a mummy and daddy with no little one to share this with.  Isaac was a beatiful little boy who sounded so strong and loving.  I hope that today goes well and that you will get a brother or sister for Isaac.  Am thinking of you both today on what will be a very difficult time  

Suzy how are you doing?  Take the constipation as a good sign, and be prepared for it to last the whole nine months!  As you are such a good cook, why not give baked gifts for Christmas or homemade preserves?  It can work out cheaper, and nicer, as long as you don't go overboard on the packaging.  I made hampers last year but the packaging was what added up the cost.

Loops how are you doing?  Glad you have more accupuncture coming up to help you stay relaxed.  i know drinking water is a pain but it is important.

love to all
whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - hey you. LOVE your beautiful cover photo of Bethany.... anymore to share??
i'm doing good thanks. well i can all but hope this is 9 months of constipation. i can take it if it means i'm pregnant....bring it on, lol. it's driving me   though. i'm eating so much stuff that should be helping & well it just isn't.
I was seriously considering doing a hamper of homemade goodies. i'd even saved some links for some lovely xmassy choccies etc. the main problem with that is getting them from france to the UK. i will be seeing most people in the UK so i'd prob get gifts sent to my parents to pass on. it is a really good idea though hun. i've just got to work out how!! xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi Pumkins 

Thanks for the tips on twin strollers. Seen a few websites and will keep a look out at all the mum's out there shopping at the weekend.

As for constipation. Suzy welcome to the club!  I've tried everything and now on iron tablets its blooming worse.  Dr asked me to buy fybogel which should help apparantly so maybe try that to save on loo nightmares. 

Im also wondering if in the antenatal class they go through the whole breathing exercises with you and pain management? My midwife hasnt said anything yet and every appointment is always a rush so i forget to ask . I dont think i'm late to join any of these classes if its not what is covered in an antenatal class??  V confused what i should be covering at this stage or maybe its too early. Any tips 


Have a great weekend ladies.

Grace xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - hope that prune juice got things shifting.  I used fybogel like Grace mentions

Grace - the only antenatal available to us were the NCT ones at a cost.  I used the maggie howell pregnancy relaxation cd and my friend used the labour one and swore it massively helped.  She ended with a seven hour first delivery on only gas and air and had slight stitches.  How many weeks are you now?  I had to start all my things at 26 weeks with the girls, including a hospital visit at 28 weeks which was good as I was back there for d day four weeks later at 32 weeks.  I think with any multiple the earlier you are ready the better


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, yes there are more and they are better but I am giving copies to my family for Christmas so they won't go on ******** until after Christmas.  Nothing shifts the constipation but fybrogel and lactulose made it a bit more bearable for me.

Grace - Don't pay for fybrogel, its expensive, make your gp write a prescription and its free.  I found nct classes excellent for knowledge on labour, and beyond.  The best bit about it was it was an opportunity for Gareth to get involved and really discuss choices etc with me.  We also made some good friends and its great to know people whose babies are  at the same stage as yours.  However, for relaxation and breathing and good birth positions whilst they were covered by nct my pregnancy yoga classes were better, I would definitely recommend them.  Aquanatal was also great whilst pregnant as being in the water really helped to take away some of the heavy tired feeling.

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

thx 4 the tips ladies..... today i'm ok (phew) but if it continues i will see if they have fybrogel over here. they usually call everything the same.

grace - lol grace the stroller spy..... i like it, woman on a mission   have a gr8 weekend too hun

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

help - i'm mildly freaking out.... only 4 days past 5dt and my whole torso aches. it's in my neck, my back, under my ribs. it started yesterday but i feel perfectly fine other than that. now i'm freaking out that something is going on in there but it's bad (possible ectopic). am i freaking out over nothing? never felt like this before. i have the normal dull ache that i get on each cycle in my uterus area every now and then but i feel like i can barely move. i am moving every hour to do a few things so it's not lack of exercise or anything.
i have looked up ectopic but it mainly says shoulder pain and lower abdomen pain. not got either of them. this is just too weird ladies........ i am seriously losing the plot. it's only been 4 days. surely this can't be down to our embies?
agh!
i've looked all over on this site but can't figure out where to post for advice/help


----------



## suzymc

i just read that back and realised i may have over done it slightly on the word 'freak' and 'freaking' 
lol


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - those are not ectopic symptoms or ohss symptoms so probably either your body tired as it is working so hard or a slight bug you have picked up.  Don't want to get you excited but isn't flu like symptoms in 2ww a good sign as I remember?


----------



## Heapy0175

Just googled and I am right in flu like symtoms being present in 2ww that went on to be BFP- it's looking promising.  Do you feel tired? X


----------



## suzymc

heapy - it's ok, i can get my hopes up and then cope with not being pregnant..... i'm used to it, it's been a hobby of mine for a few years now.     how did you manage to find out those symptoms were ok & i couldn't find anything, lol? maybe you put 'flu like' whereas i was putting body ache.... you're better at googling than me. it's official. i do feel sort of tired but i've been wide awake at 5am every morning for the past 3 mornings.... so that's prob why i'm tired. i defo don't feel like i have a bug.       
btw i just googled, i don't have a headache. i just feel like my head wants to fall off my neck, i'm all aching in my back and i get the odd ache just below my ribs


----------



## Heapy0175

Google flulike symtoms in 2ww and there is loads.  I think it's a good sin, along with your backed up guts, which with your lovely diet shouldn't be, I think you have some good positive signs.  Only one more week to OTD isn't it?  I reckon this ones a winner


----------



## suzymc

heapy - i'm looking now. lol. they're both certainly different signs that i've never had before  yeah! OTD is a week today. yeah constipation shouldn't be happening with what i'm eating. TMI but i always go once a day. i      this is it hun. i normally don't let myself get carried away with signs etc....... lol


----------



## suzymc

p.s. currently having a go at DH. i asked him to go give the chickens some bread and check for an egg. so what does he do? he just goes give them bread and doesn't check for an egg. useless. i could go give them bread myself!!!!!!!! but i can't check for an egg due to their door being held in place by a huge concrete block.... men. where would they be without us women?
got to rest in a min, my body is killing me. i hope i'm not actually getting flu. lol. if it wasn't for the fact i feel good i'd be really worried.....


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy just lots of positive thoughts and talking to your body about how well it's doing.  Me and DP did lots of cuddling too so any new life knew how much we wanted it and how much we loved each other etc.  sounds silly but you just never know how aware and in tune our bodies are to signals like that.  I once had some vortex healing in Glastonbury and the lady picked up on my fears about pregnancy etc because if my past. I was only there for a laugh but left there a bit more open minded to how much I was affecting it with all my money, relationship and general life worries.


----------



## Heapy0175

No stressing over the fowl - nice and calm does it.


----------



## suzymc

hehe! i was more stressing over the fact i'll be missing out on an egg as the rats get them if we don't!!!
i shall keep up the PMA, positive thoughts & i shall try and banish general life worries...... i really am about to shut my laptop down for the day. time to chill i think  xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Heapy thanks so much for the youthful skin comment. You'll make me blush ;-) In reality I can't think there are more than a few years between us in looks or actual numbers.
Can't believe the state of your creatures. You must be spending more on vets than IVF and teenage specs combined!

Suzy, symptoms don't sound like much fun but so glad you are feeling something positive. Wish I had constipation and flu!

Love to all,
Loops x x x xx x


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies
i developed a headache yesterday and a bit more back ache. now i've had another rotten nights sleep and basically everything is annoying me. i just don't feel pregnant. surely if i was pregnant i should feel it and not feel p*ssed off at the world. i'm tired of it all. i'm tired of giving advice to others going through this. lol. i've just had enough really. i know i should try not to feel down incase there is a bubs in there but i just feel so bad that i don't believe i can be.     
fed up.
loops - i am in doubt my constipation and aches is anything gr8. 

cheer me up ladies.........


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - OMG it has definitely worked as it has made you miserable!  Bad sleep, feeling down etc can all be a result of hormones.  I am sorry to say that no you don't just feel it.  When you hear of people that do its usually more round the 7-8 week mark which is when non ivf pregnancies usually find out they are preggers.  At 4 weeks there are just no definite markers that people can say mean they are preggers.  Just hang on in there Hun.  I know it's tough as you guys both really needs this BFP after all the hard work.  Just believe that it has happened and try not to pay attention to the bod as it will trick you all the way.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - it's worked cause it's made me miserable? lol really? now i want to cry after reading your post  ....... we were watching some pop songs thing last night and one of the songs was 'candle in the wind' and they showed clips of Diana etc and i just burst into tears. 
i did have bad sleep on my 2nd 2ww though hun. my hormones are all over the shop though. which they haven't been before. thnx for your lovely positive message hun. i'm too tired to work on my PMA though, DH & I are out for lunch today so hopefully that'll cheer me up & then i have a good excuse for an afternoon nap   this is killing me..... 5 days to go...... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - yep no one said the pregnancy malarkey was fun but it's a means to an end.  The hormones can really send you round the bend and then when you start to throw in other symptoms like heartburn, sickness etc it can all add up to not much fun, but it is worth it.  Feeling down, teary, grumpy and super irritable are all positive signs.  You can't expect PMA to be strong all the time and not so close to OTD.  You just need to fill your time to keep the mind busy so it can't work overtime.  Lunch with DH sounds like a good diversion.  I really hope the next five days fly for you Hun.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thanks lovely. super irratable isn't a strong enough word. lol. here's to diversions 
tell me about evan and your weather  xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

or that should be 'your weather   '  it looks awful


----------



## sturne

Suzy - headache is a good sign, I had one before my BFP, it felt like someone was squeezing my head....and constipation another good sign....I still have it 12 weeks on....I agree with Heapy, it's worked hun, I really think so.
The weather here is absolute crap, raining pretty much non stop. I live near Heapy.

Not long now for you and loops.    

Afm- got my scan on 4th now, they bought it forward a few days!! Am off work sick today, not feeling great. Still throwing up and massive headache. Trying to keep drinking water.

Love to all xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hooray Suzy - def sounds to me that you have caught a little bit of that bug we all want - pregnancy!! Wahooooooo! Maybe even a litter of teensos if you are haivng your hormones messed about with so much and so early?        

I have got out my 2008 calendar and counted that I was 6w+3d before I had even a slight indication with Joe. I tested for my  2 days later on D46. And even after that had a pretty symptom free pregnancy. Just tired really. Now I am permanently tired so its hard to judge any change on that  

I am trying so hard, maybe too hard, to find a twinge to over-analyse...

Sturne - darling so sorry that you are feeling so rough. Hope so much that it aleviates a little soon. I promise it will all be worth it  

Any news from Simone?  

Heard from Mungo last week. She's good but so ridiculously busy. Still undecided on IVF#5 Vs Adoption. Sending her love to you lot.

My love to all,
Loopy xxx x


----------



## Whirl

Hi eveyone

Suzy      sorry you are feeling so rubbish.  I can honestly say that the 2ww after my icsi was one of the hardest times of my life.  Dont worry if you are feeling negative because if you have got a bfp that wont affect it, as in my case!  I am keeping everything crossed for you.
ll
Loops how are you doing?  its hard not to overanalyse isnt it?  Not long to go now      Lovely to hear from mungo too.

Sturne glad the scan has been brought forward, hopefully the sickness will start to ease off soon

afm my little pumpkin has a cold so staying in and giving lots of cuddles!

love to all

Whirl


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - weather here is utter rubbish.  There is flooding out in the nice areas but lucky for me I am an urban girl so nothing bad enough to affect us.  See there are some perks to not being loaded!  Evan is changing day be day and has found his voice so spends most the day happily squealing and screaming.  He is teething so lots of dribbling and trying to gum anything to death, including my face.  The doctor has put him on lactose free milk for the next four weeks to rest his innards and then we will reintroduce him to normal/ comfort formula to see if he has allergies for real or has just got a bit of sensitivity.  It's the best way to do things as if you take them off lactose or cows milk too long they can become even more sensitive.  I hope you had a lovely lunch out x. Keep smiling lovey

Loops -  very excited to your testing.  I have a good feeling for you ladies

Sturne - the 4th is a bit better and gets you in the right zone for nt part if you opt to have it.  Very excited to hear how much of a tummy gang you have.  Being as you are so near to me maybe when you start feeling human again we can have a meet for coffee if you like?  Try the travel bands for the sickness.  They helped ease it both times, not get rid of totally though.  Also I couldn't drink cold water and had to have it lukewarm as I would bring it straight back up.  I used to have warm Ribera a lot.  The migraine strips that stick and cool your head are good and safe to use in first trimester

AFM - as I was mentioning to Suzy, Evan is now on prescription lactose free milk to rest his tummy.  Hopefully it will pass and he can go back on comfort.  It was wierd not having to pay for it.  I now have the Xmas tree up and some basic decorations as I was sorting the loft and thought it best to get it done.  Just bought the bargain £12 bottle of orange truffle baileys in tesco - yum.  On our second tin of chocolates now, one tin of roses down and halfway through a tin of heroes.....welcome back pregnancy tummy hee hee


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - poor Bethany with her cold.  It is horrid isn't it.  I used saline drops and nasal aspiratir with Evan when he was ill a few months ago, which really helped.  The plug in menthol things used to really help with the girls.  Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

*sturne * - my constipation is driving me    but i'll take it if it's a BFP. if it's not then life is just too cruel. i was wondering if my headache was because i was tired but who knows. sometimes i wonder if i feel things on purpose to feel different. but i think everything i'm feeling is hard to imagine up!!! i mean i should be a spring chicken otherwise right with all my healthy eating? not been healthy 2day though. had pizza for lunch & we have a sausage sandwich for tea..... not had sausages in MONTHS. anyway i'm feeling happy my symptoms are like yours 
sorry 2 hear you're off work sick but gr8 you can have the time off to recover. lot's of ginger biscuits for you. i'm hoping i have this to look forward to. gr8 news on your scan being brought forward.... not long to wait now

*loops* - oh hun. i remember you telling me you don't reckon you had any symptoms with Joe & certainly hadn't realised you were preggers. so don't give up hope. i'd say no signs for you is a good sign. try not to over analyse (so says the lady who is over analysing ) they told me at the clinic i can't have twins......(although my consultant has never said that) so i hope it's not two in here. one would be perfect but 2 slightly scary. no not heard from simone yet. hope she's ok. nice you heard from mungo. i have heard from her recently too 

*whirl* - i must remind you as i keep meaning to. your signature needs changing hun. your ET is also your EC... you've put EC twice. hehe! magic whirl and her double egg collection.      i thought my last 2 2ww's were the hardest time of my life but this by far excels the other two. not sure how i'm feeling now. i feel less negative than this morning. feeling 50/50 i guess and worried all these 'signs' are just me going  AGAIN. awwwww bless lil bethany. give her a big kiss and a cuddle from me

*heapy * - good news nothing bad enough to affect you. my parents stream was about 1inch from flooding but all is well  awwww bless Evan. how cute. haha! now i have strange images of him trying to suck your face off. do you think he could be allergic to dairy? gosh! fingers crossed all is well for him. i couldn't live without dairy. fingers crossed all sorts itself out. awwww you have the tree up. how lovely. not sure when we're getting ours. we always get a real one so we don't want it to drop too soon. OMG orange bailey truffles. wow! post me some. we got through some celebrations after my EC. where would we be without choccies? they're soooooo expensive over here though & of course never cadbury's 

*afm* - DH wasn't very talkative at lunch. i think he has a lot on his mind      we had a nice meal out though. not sure it has helped my constipation though as i went for a pizza & now i have heartburn to add to my list.   so the news is (sorry *loops*) that we're now testing friday. we went to the laboratory to book sat blood tests and apparently going in saturday for bloods would then mean not getting the results until monday. we can't wait until monday....i can barely hold out until tomorrow!!!! so we thought maybe i could do some POAS's sat morn and then go for bloods after but then i freaked out that if it was a bfn i wouldn't make it there for crying. sooooooooooo on the advice of the nurse we are now going for bloods on friday and we will get the result early fri evening. i don't know why they bother opening saturday for tests if they can't give you the results until monday!!!!!
ok i'm a bit past my 4pm-7pm chill out so time to sign off for the day (whirl taking your advice) oh & if you've never seen Prison break get the 4 series box set. it's a fab series. we are hooked.
Lots of love 2 all
you're slightly crazy pumpkin Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the dairy allergy route will be the next one should this fail.  They don't want to cut too much out as that in turn can cause intolerance.  Even if he is lactose or dairy intolerant most grow out of it.  I couldn't drink cows milk when young and lived on goats milk for a while due to bad eczema.  Our tree is now ten years old, along with the decs.  It's a sentimental one so will be hard to let go when the day comes as it was bought the first year we came off single parent benefits and lived on my uni grant so we went a little crazy.  It's a fibre optic one so no need for fiddly lights and bulbs.  I do like the naturals though as they smell Christmassy too.  The baileys is the drink but in orange truffle flavour.  It's very nice but I need some ice to go with it.  Yep the chocs are my vice!  Glad you had a nice, if quiet, lunch.  Don't blame you for Friday testing - who wants to wait until Monday!  That's just crazy.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - gosh! who'd have thought. i just assumed babies could all cope with cows milk. aw your tree sounds fab. i had a fibre optic one when i met DH & he threw it in the skip once, without me knowing. nearly killed him. oooooo the baileys is a drink. it sounds soooooo lush. they've not got it in france yet. oh baileys is essential with ice  

afm - all symptoms easing off now. so i hope that's ok and perhaps my body is just calming down now?       i've got progesterone wind again which i always seem to get in the 2nd week and i did a very unladylike burp last night. i just couldn't stop laughing. i was literally crying    the more i looked at DH trying not to laugh at me the more it made me laugh. on a scale of being scared stiff i think i'm about a 8, 10 being high. well 3 days to go (sounds better than 4). 

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - yeah DP would like to chuck mine in a skip as he hates it.  Well it doesn't matter that they are not selling the baileys as you won't be able to drink this year with your BFP.  Urgh progesterone wind - that stuff trashed my innards yet I had forgotten all about it.  So now it is like having a large burping, whoopie cushion sat next to DH. Only three days to go now then - oh my goodness, scary yet exciting.  It has to have worked as it has gone so well


----------



## suzymc

heapster - men! what is it with them and fibre optic trees? I think they're fab. lol, if it's not a bfp I'm gonna need some orange baileys, lots of it.... and lots of Cointreau. etc etc. DH suggested a celebration or commiseration meal after our results. I nearly hit him. I can't imagine trying to eat a meal if it's a bfn
I thought last time I must have thought myself pregnant. It is possible stress could have made everything up.        and breathe!!!!!!!
now panicking as a i have a pain in my shoulder...... friday can't come sooner now.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy have finally changed it!  Thank you   Not long now, hang on in there!

Heapy thanks for the advice.  She is happy in herself its just the cough which gets me.  I took her into the bathroom today while I had an extra long shower, as advised by the hv and will try the saline drops if (sorry for tmi) the snot gets thicker.  Sorry to hear about Evan's problems with milk, poor thing.  Hope this sorts it.

Hi to everyone else

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - shoulder pain is usually wind and with your latest belching it makes sense.  Well another day down for you

Whirl - poor Bethany with a cough.  We don't get those in this house and ours are always nasal and then tonsillitis if we are really suffering.  Milk thing driving me nuts - see belw

Aaaarrrgh milk is driving me nuts!  He has now become constipated on the sma lf so I have gone back to comfort and we will just deal with clear liquid regurgitation and him smelling like he has eaten 20 kebabs when he bum burps.  At least he is most comfortable on it stomach wise.  New iPhone 5 arrived today after O2 persuaded me to upgrade for same package.  Off to watch new spiderman film x


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello ladies! 

Suzy- Just wanted to pop on and let you know i have been thinking of you every day! I was SOOOO pleased to see how well your EC and ET went! Brilliant news. It sounds as though you feel slightly different this time and thats FAB! 
Don't know if this helps but I just knew I was pregnant, I felt it in every bone in my body (literally) but on the other hand my friend Michelle (who is doing Great) Didn't feel a thing and still doesn't feel pregnant, even though she is showing  having no symptoms is Normal but so is having period type symptoms! Confusing or what! 
I'm sorry I've not been here to support you through this cycle (as you did me) but you have been in my thoughts and I literally have everything crossed for you... sending you lots of        

Big hugs to everyone else, you are ALL in my thoughts


----------



## suzymc

TWO DAYS to goooooooooooo          
eek!

whirl - i am attempting to hang on in there. the need to test early is so strong but i am resisting.

heapy - shoulder pain all gone... you're right i think it was just trapped wind  sooooooo nervous now. literally bricking it. Oh bless lil Evan. What a nightmare. I think if his tummy is best on the milk then he'll just have to be Greek for a bit. Fingers crossed it's just a wee phase. V Jel of your iphone 5. 

jade - hi hun  lovely to hear from you. thx love  no worries at all. i could never admit to myself if i actually ever felt pregnant as i still don't believe that could ever happen to me. So good to hear Michelle is doing well. Funny how we all differ. Amazing she still doesn't feel pregnant. I'm sure that will change soon. You are in my thoughts too. I hope all is well with you.

simone - i hope all is well  

afm - just dying here really......... better sleep yesterday but still tired. few other niggling things not right with me but now i'm just too scared to think it's worked incase it hasn't. i'll barely be able to breathe by the time it comes to taking my bloods. i'm booked in at 9am but you can always assume there will be at least 8 other people booked in at that time  
two more sleeps......
love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. not allowed out of the house today. i have THE most unmatching outfit on ever known to mankind. they should be admitting me to a mental asylum at this rate.
crazy cat woman look (who doesn't have any cats) matched with nervous disorder.......


----------



## suzymc

I also really need to get into the habit of writing my i's as I's.....


----------



## suzymc

me again
loops - how you holding up hun? would testing friday be too early for you? so sorry I had to change my day but I couldn't wait until Monday xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy I think you are allowed to be a little crazy at the moment!  Cats are optional, maybe the chickens could be your crazy pets instead?    Only one more sleep to go    

Jade lovely to hear from you.  I too had a feeling I was pregnant, for no reason really, but on the other hand was trying to convince myself it was wrong.

Heapy poor Evan hope it gets sorted.  Although it never ceases to amaze me how smelly Bethany's farts can be, especially as she is still bf so her poos aren't usually that bad!  (ps sorry to everyone else for the detail!)

AFM we are not good.  Are heating is on the blink with Bethany still having her cold and now I have come out in a rash.  Waiting for the boiler man to come round and the doctor to call, just hoping the rash is not anything that can affect Bethany.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

oh no whirl, so sorry to hear about the blinking heating and poor lil bethanys rash. fingers crossed it's nothing and fingers crossed the boiler man sorts you out.........
yeah! crazy dressed chicken woman   thx hun. 2 more sleeps though. 1 wish it was 1!!!!!   xxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Loops and Suzy, just to say that I have everything crossed for you and send you lots of    

AFM, well my big 40 birthday was a very quiet affair, DH and I went to the cinema to see Skyfall and then in the evening had a family meal, which was nice as I didn't want a big fuss. DH was funny though as I was trying to give him hints as to what to buy me and what did I end up with Dallas on DVD, bless him...
We had a lovely weekend away in Wigan last weekend and stayed over in a spa hotel for a couple of nights and watched Reading FC play on the Saturday, it was all ok except the journey up there took 7 1/2 hours as the M40 was closed due to an overturned lorry. We did have a very relaxing time and got to spend some quality time together and 7 1/2 hours in a car together is enough to test any marriage! 

We are having a break and will decide what we are going to do next, but our follow up they said there was little chance with IVF and our best hope was donor eggs, so DH is more keen on adoption now and I am coming round to the same thinking, anyway we will get through xmas and make some decisions in the new year...

Anyway I still think about all the pumpkins all the time and big     to all, 

Take Care

Ali


----------



## loopskig

Ali darling so lovely to hear from you. Thank you for coming on to wish us both luck.
Glad you had a nice quiet birthday. How are you feeling yourself about the prospect of adoption?

Jade glad to have you back online. How are you? x x

Poor Whirl with your gammy skin problem! Hope it's nothing that can affect bethany. But even if so have faith the docs will be able to sort it. Just so horrid to think of little ones suffering. Big hugs to you both x

Suzy my little poppet I am so nervous thrilled excited for you. As you say only two sleep left until you have some fabulous news to share! Can't wait. Will you poas as well as go for blood?

As for me still symptom free just knackered. And going a bit crackers mentally. We've all been through this trying to stay positive, getting your hope up nonsense. I will definitely not be sorry to say goodbye to 2wws. Am feeling a bit unloved really. Kig carrying on as normal which i suppose is fair enough and of course you guys are all championing Suzy as she deserves this so much and is everyone's (myself included!) favourite! I may already be so so lucky to have my baby boy and have chosen not to endure IVF but I feel so desperate and guilty that its looking more and more like i will not be able to give joe a sibling. I'm truly heart broken but know it's not officially over until saturday. 

reading back that sounds incredibly self absorbed, I do know that I need to just wind my neck in and get on with it for everyone's sake.

On a brighter note I am pleased to be off work now until tuesday. 

Heaps what's todays dairy update?

Love to lexi grace sturne and all xx x


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey - nice to hear from you

Suzy - two more sleeps.  Phone is now all set up.  Can't see much difference except camera wise but I haven't had a good play yet.  Need to set it up properly and sort my iTunes out on it as well really.  

Whirl - grrr on the heating.  Ours played up last week and I had major hissy fit as i like a warm house.  Sounds like you guys may have a virus then with you now getting a rash.  I have had severe eczema on my face, ears and neck since oz as my skin is so hyper sensitive since Evan.  Sometimes pregnancy can make you allergic to tags you never were before.  Hope boiler gets sorted and docs analysis is good.

Ali - glad you had a good birthda and congrats on being 40 years young!  So sorry the last cycle didn't work Hun.  I don't blame you for taking a break while you decide what to do next.  Why is DH not keen on donor eggs?  Whatever way you get that family yu will love it all the same.  It's about the day to day and not genetics, watching DP raise my girls really proved that to me.  Look forward to hearing your next move

Loops - oh Hun, as a mother to two I know too well that it is just as desperate to have that miracle.  Just because you have Joe doesn't mean your desire for another child should be any less or that you deserve it any less.  It is so hard when you feel as if your life is in limbo yet your OH just poodles along oblivious - my DP would be exactly the same.  I think they just don't comprehend it the same way.  

AFM - the dairy update today is a more comfy baby with stinking ass gas, pooing like a trouper and a little more settled guys wise.  He is a nice little grumpster today as is teething and had his jabs (we were late due to oz) and is getting generally angry that he can't walk around and play with toys.  He is currently fighting himself in the jumperoo as it won't do what he wants.  Bless the grouch x


----------



## alig1972

Heapy - If we went down the donor egg route then it would be more expense and if we want to use UK eggs then the wait is up to 18 months and then there is no guarantees at the end of all that. 
If we adopt then I know there is no guarantees of us being accepted and it is a long, drawn out and emotional process and you probably won't get a baby, but we are coming round to this idea more. 

DH, said to me the other day that we can offer a child a home that doesn't already have one...

Lots to still think about and haven't completely given up of the hope of a miracle happening in the meantime...!

Ali


----------



## Lexi2011

hi all

Just a quick hello as dashing out for dinner. 

Ali - good to hear from you, sounds like you and hubby are moving forward  

Loops - big   my friend, yes youve got Joe but that must also add to the pressure for you so v. entitled to feel like that. Hoping this weekend brings you happy news.

Suzy - thinking of you xxxx    

Jade - good to hear from you 

Hope everyone else is well, hugs to Evan and Bethany x


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovelies

alig - thank you. Happy belated Birthday. So what did you actually want for your birthday?   

loops - you were all I thought about when I woke up this morning. my beautiful darling loops. I read your post last night but it was when I was just shutting down to watch more prison break with DH..... oh who knows on the whole me POAS thing. I'm finding it very hard to resist (see post below). I wish I could make sure everything is right for you. You know I know how much you want this and you know we all understand. there's no difference to how you feel and there's certainly no difference to you 'deserving' this any differently to that of the next person. Another child as beautiful as Joe would be an amazing addition to the world. I don't know what to do to unbreak your heart. If it's not positive we're all here for you. Either way we're all hear for you and rooting for you. I'm prob more terrified for you than me.

lexi - thanks hun. ditto xxxxxx

afm - Well I got another new symptom last night. I usually get something similar just before AF is due so I'm praying that's not it. But it is different and I certainly didn't have it at this stage on my last 2wws. My temperature also hasn't taken a dip yet either. I actually pee'd in a pot this morning. BUT I can't test. I just can't do it. So the pee is about to go down the loo. I've built myself up so much to seeing 2 lines that I just am scared stiff of what will happen if I just see the one. I barely slept last night. I must have been wide awake from about 4am. I was sort of thinking maybe if I knew the result today I'd be able to get a good nights sleep tonight.  
OK so this is nearly it. 1 more sleep. I'm a wreck  

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - get your butt to the uk and you can do my 4am milk feed if you are going to be up anyway!!!!  I don't blame you wanting to poas but remember that it is not definitive as really Saturday is true OTD and poas' are not always accurate.  When I did the early one it was very faint so we were none the wiser 100% wise and it was only really day before OTD it seemed dark enough to be sure.  So if you are tempted please don't be upset if it is neg as it may just be a little early.  I just couldn't wait though so understand you wanting a sneaky peek.  What is the new symptom?

Loops - how are you doing today little hunny bun?  Any sneaky signs? Like Suzy says we are all rooting. 

Ali - cant believe how long the list is for donor eggs.  They didn't go into detail with me but did say I had to be prepared to consider it with my blood results.  My older sis though is a fertile little bugger and had her last child at 41 so she was prepared to be my donor. She was also prepared to be my surrogate and held off being sterilised as she didn't want anything to affect that area if I needed to use it bless her.  Not sure how we would have worked it out with her in oz but I know she would have done anything if I had needed it.  I have always wanted to foster and adopt.  Like you I would love to give a child the opportunity of a stable loving home and to watch them grow into lovely young adults.  I know you may not get a baby but my DP has found raising the girls from being 8 really rewarding.  Fingers crossed for you whichever route you take and  Anyway like you say that miracle is still there waiting........

Lexi - Evan sends hugs back.  I was looking at your pic and thinking how much he would love to give your dog a cuddle too.  I have to stop him sucking on Lola's nose as he grabs each side of her muzzle.  He loves Hank too but Hank has the sense to just let him stroke his neck and not get his face to close to be gummed to bits.

AFM - well last night we did some tough Mummy love.  Evan has decided now that he will fake having wind so you pick him up every hour, yet as soon as he is snuggled into the neck he is fast asleep - little toerag. So he had to have a little cry and settle himself a few times.  It is nice to be loved so much but I know from the girls that it will do him no favours and I don't want to be in the same position as I was with them and doing intense sleep training at 18 months because of exhaustion.  As for milk issues - hmmm explosive nappies and stinky wind but that's normal for comfort formula


----------



## suzymc

heapy - lol, I'll come do the 4am feed  
I know it's not definitive. which is the main reason I'm trying not to test early. It's killing me. I didn't want to put my new symptom as it's a bit TMI but as you asked (lol) it's basically a LOT of runny clear discharge. not as bad at the mo but was LOTS last night and through the night. I do get that before AF as it makes me knickercheck as it feels like I'm coming on but I'm sure I've never had it in my 2ww b4.      it's not my AF. I'm very tetchy today which could be PMT.... or just nerves of course. I never threw the sample away in the end and I was going to test but now I think it's not worth it as the hcg (if any) may have worn off. I just wanted to be able to tell my parents today. They're on their way to my Aunties tomorrow and I'd have to ring them in the car to tell them the news. I didn't really want to do that. Plus I didn't want my Aunty and cousins knowing until 3 months but my parents may feel they need/want to tell them..... if it's good news.
your story about evan made me giggle. bless him. clever little boy and typical little boy.... creating fake windy pops. lol. good on you though. it sounds like a bit of tough love will be worth it in the end. he knows he's loved loads without needing to fall asleep on you all the time xxxxxxxxx


HELP!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the crappy thing about the positive signs thing is that they all mirror AF ones too but I really think things are looking positive.  If it was me I would have done poas by now so well done.  I don't know about hcg fading but when I ear.y tested idid evening but the result was very faint which then meant I couldn't get too excited.  Only one more sleep till bloods anyway so if poas says neg the bloods will give you the accurate anyway, which I feel will be pos


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh yes I've seen a lot of faint results from women who have done a POAS in the avo. I don't know how much longer I can resist. I am just thinking I need to be prepared now. Maybe I might do a POAS friday afternoon before we go pick up the results? But then surely I can wait a few more hours. I am SO sending DH in for the results this time though. Last time receptionist hadn't put my piece of paper in the envelope and told me the news there and then & I had to stand there knowing I wasn't pregnant & go through paying for the test etc. Nightmare.
who knows what this day may bring. I shall continue battling with my conscience. I can't do one in the morning as we have stuff to do tomorrow and if it's bad news I'm not going to be able to get anything done xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi pumpkins

Loops I am rooting for you too!  Having a child makes no difference to how you feel, and I know how difficult it is listening to other mums casually discuss when they are going to have another child, not realising that some people don't have that choice.  I can totally understand not having to endure ivf and know that having Joe will impact on that decision.  Before we had Bethany I was adamant I wanted three children, and would be trying again.  Now I am not so sure, mainly because if it fails I don't want it to have a negative impact on Bethany, but at the same time I would love for her to have a sibling.  Please try not to feel guilty, (easier said than done), Joe may not understand at the moment but he is very lucky to have you as his mummy and i'm sure that he will understand when he is older.  And remenber its not over yet!       

Suzy resist!  Go and chuck it down the loo, and then you won't be able to test today as the rest will be too weak.  And don't worry about sleep as long as you are resting as much as possible.  Can you watch more prison break as a distraction?    

Heapy its hard doing the tough love, we did it with Bethany a few weeks ago and it really worked but has gone out of the window again at the moment as she has this cold.  Hmm the explosive nappies sound fun!  Bethany usually only poos every 3-5 days, but has gone to daily at the moment which isn't great!

Lexi good to hear from you how are you doing?

Ali I take it Dallas on dvd was not what you were hinting for?  Good luck trying to come to a decision.  Don't forget that if you do decide to go down the adoption route in future I am here if you want any advice.  And although it can feel like jumping through hoops to get there and can be very hard work it can be incredibly rewarding being a 'forever mummy and daddy'.  

AFM had a bit of a scare this morning, Bethany vomited and then went floppy for a few seconds.  I phoned the doctor immediately and we went down to see the dr, and luckily she is ok and it was just part of her having a cold.  I will keep an eye on her and hope she gets better soon.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

We have just been told at work that there is going to be cutbacks and redundancies, kind of puts a spanner in the works...! And right before xmas too....
Anyway we have decided to bite the bullet anyway and I have just filled out a form with our council requesting information on adoption, so will see what arrives....

Suzy, stay away from the stick, just one more sleep, you can do it...    
Loops, also rooting for you too and know how much this means to you, as the others have said having one child doesn't make any difference to that need...

Better get back on with some work! 

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - yeah good job I was so traumatised by the girls not getting in a routine and only letting me have two hours of sleep for the first eighteen months of their life, otherwise I would have crumbled and given in.  As it is he went down for morning nap fine, afternoon nap he went down with a little fuss but then woke up after 40 minutes but I left him to cry and he lasted 25 mins then went back to sleep till I got him up.  Fingers crossed tonight goes as well.  You must have been so worried with Bethany.  Becky used to always react like that after immunisations for the whole two weeks and would be really unresponsive and it's so scary.  Can't believe Bethany only sporadically poos.  Evan is a nightmare with stomach pain if he misses a day.  It's hard work with formula fed babies as you are just never sure on things.  Much easier to BF if you can.

Ali - crappy news on work.  Hopefully you won't be affected.  How exciting on taking the first steps with the council.  I really look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## loopskig

ali - good girl for biting that bullet. getting the info can only serve to help you with making a decision whenever you feel ready.

Did you manage to refrain from dipping a stick in your morning sample Suze? - that's rank leaving it hanging about all day!  
One more sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       
Don't worry about TMI, my knickers have had a tiny bit of PVA glue in this week. Probably not a good sign but you just never know. 
I want so bad to nip over to see you and give you a massive squeeze.

Whirl can the docs give bethany anything to help her. Poor little poppet.

Heaps - good luck standing your ground with your clever manipulative chap! I would be a right push over and cave within 2 mins so best not send him to Auntie Weezar!
I have a pal whose baby was found to be lactose intolerant and she was BF so had to cut out dairy herself. She was well pi$$ed off at not being allowed chocolate but knew she was doing right by her daughter. Now that's commitment!

LOVE TO ALL xx x x x x x x


----------



## loopskig

PS. thanks so much all you lovely girls for humouring me and making me feel loved again  
I am feeling far less wussy today. Have been off work doing a bit of Guvna bizniz (as Kig has taught Joe to call it) xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops -  hmm the discharge is a good sign.  I am feeling hopeful you know.  I have stood my ground and he is now soooo tired as I stopped him having his afternoon nap to fit the new regime.  Naked time soon and then bathtime in an hour.  Oh Auntie Weezar it was hard to just sit here and then I got paranoid was he quiet for the wrong reasons, even though I have one of the monitors that tracks just about everything happening in the crib.  Your wouldn't have crumbled though if your previous experience was the girls.  They truly scarred me for life with sleep deprivation so now I like tonhoover very early at the weekends as payback.  Gosh your friend is amazing - that baby would have been straight on formula hahahahahaha nothing comes between me and chocolate, except maybe salmonella


----------



## suzymc

stupid FF, i'm trying to tell you all my amazing news and it lost my post cuz it says my file size was too big........

OK pic enclosed of my most amazing & beautiful 4pm wee results this afternoon on a first response test.
I really can't believe this ladies. It's a BFP. Us!!!! A BFP. We are in shock. Just can't stop looking at it and smiling. 
As it's so strong on a afternoon wee & 2 days early we've already rung our parents to tell them the news. Cried down the phone with my Mum&Dad. Texted the siblings aswell. But aside from that & FF friends it's going to be a secret. 

So i'm going to add something i really thought i was never going to get to add for myself.... just cuz i can

             

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


loops - PVA glue sounds good to me              everything crossed so so tight for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

just tried to open my own pic on here & it won't even open. there is a very nice second line there.....honest!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

WOW the pic opens for me and yes that is very deffo a positive!  That's a lot stronger a reading than I had at that stage.  I am so happy for you both Hun.  This is amazing news   . Yeay go Suzy, go.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - yay! thanks hun. ah! but did you ever test early on with a 'first response'? It says you can test up to 6 days before AF so i'm guessing they're supposed to be good at early detection?!
good news you can see the pic, i still can't open it on here though. lol
i was really starting to think all pregnancy tests were faulty and never had a second line


----------



## Heapy0175

Yeah and it was super faint for Evan and negative twice for girls.  That's how I can deffo say you got a good response. I am just so happy that you got your 2012 pumpkin.


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy my love, I can clearly see the pic and that amazing 2nd line!!!

I am absolutely over the moon for you, huge huge huge congratulations to you both. Wow what a journey it's been but so worth it for this result. You deserve this so much. 

               

You have been an amazing cycle buddy and I could not be happier for you xxxxxxxx

Woo hoo - update that hall of fame loops xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy that's amazing congratulations to you both, so happy for you!!!!  Now forget those jobs tomorrow, your main job from now on is rest!


----------



## loopskig

I can see it! Even through floods of happy tears for you Suzy. Thrilled thrilled thrilled thrilled. Late to pick up my first born so will tell you I gain later how thrilled thrilled I am for you. Good work the McC's. Can I text Ruth, Fingers, Mungo, Anna? x x x x


----------



## Ruthie82

Just wanted to say congrats to suzy. 

Ruth x x


----------



## Daisy Princess

OMG Suzy Congratulations      


Love Daisy x


----------



## loopskig

loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin Wassup? Wagwaan? Important dates*
> Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper  Last chance Clomid UTD 1/12
> Maggie's Mum Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11 IVF#3 ARGC Immunes 20/6
> Isaac's Mummy  Simonechantelle (London) ICSI#3 Consult 23/11
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3 Spring 2013
> Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes FET#2?
> Holistic Hippy 10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy tubes/eggs & ?MF IVF #2 Jan 2013
> Daisy Princess (Mids) MF ICSI#4 2013
> Gutter Girl Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS ?Adoption/IVF#5
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo ?Adoption
> Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! ?Adoption/IVF#4
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens
> Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3/Adoption?
> 
> 
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  Bethany Mae born 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Pet Collector Heapy Linda (Swindon) Dodgy tubes  Evan Neville born 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  Joseph Peter born 27/7/12 7lb 15oz
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF  due Jan 2013
> McD Challenger Grace (London) Bit of both  twins due April 2013 12w scan 10/9
> Buttley Michelle (Notts)  due April 2013 Scan 6/8/12
> Chicken Chaser Sturne Sharon (Berks) Male Factor?  due June 2013 Scan twins/trips
> Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids  due Aug 2013 12w Scan


Wow! That makes 12 (maybe 13 depending on Sturne's news) little Pumpkins for our patch.
I don't think I have never been top of the HoF before and its making me feel a bit sick! Must be vertigo.

Or perhaps that I'm still high as a kite from Suzy's news. Joe sends his congrats darling. I didn't think you'd mind me telling him although its a secret!

So lovely too to hear from Daisy & Ruth  

Loops xx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - I just came on here to say good luck for tomorrow (well today) but I see you've tested and got a BFP. I just knew it....so happy for you Hun. This is for you            ^    

Loops - hope you get the same result on Saturday. Xx

Sorry not a proper post been really rough the last week with sickness etc but don't want to complain. Will post properly over the weekend. Xx


----------



## suzymc

ah you guys....... thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much for your lovely posts.
i have tears in my eyes. so happy to be able to share this with you all too. I'm had an amazing bunch of PMs too  wow! 
-2oC here & i have to defrost the car b4 i can go anywhere and then i'm off for my bloods.       my hcg is good.
i did a clearblue this morning. the one that has the cross. 2nd line is quite faint but then so is the 1st line....... odd!!!!! useless test..... anyway i am still pregnant  going to get some clearblue digitals with weeks soon 

loops - bless you. of course i don't mind you telling Joe & if you could text the other pumpkins that would be amazing. i am tentative to tell 10fingers as she never asked to be updated so it's your choice hun. 

thanks so much to you all. sorry i haven't time to type much more

from what date do you calculate an IVF pregnancy? Is it from d1 stimming or EC?

thanks lovelies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - day 1 from ec. Try notto focus too much on poas results. Believe it or not I only did the one. The main thing is the bloods, and that the number doubles in 48 hrs. Then you can start believing it.....so happy for you hun, really am. 4th time lucky for you as well. 
Off to work, a meeting today. Then have weekend off, yay!!

Heapy - def would be rude not to meet since we live so close. Maybe after xmas, hopefully I will be feeling more human by then.

Xxx


----------



## loopskig

Poor Sturne, its about time you had this sickness clear right off so you can relax and enjoy being preggers!!

Suzy you are due 8/8/13 
http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

Trolley should be due this month but don't think anyone has heard from her?

xx x x

/links


----------



## loopskig

I made the mistake yesterday while calculating Suzy's date of doing my own too which I often do but try to avoid as it just gets me more wound up. I would have been 9/8/13. Wouldn't that have been fun!

BFN this morning on D29 with a test that was out of date in Jan 2012 however there is really no doubt in my mind. Might test again Monday if I get that far.

As for Joseph Launcelot Kiggell, 26/12/08 6lb 12oz he will be remaining an only child. I hate that term as it sounds too much like lonely. I know he will be fine as he is a very chirpy, sociable chap who will never be without someone to play with. He has plenty of mates, other younger babies to friends locally and cousins plus another due in April.

As for me Louisa Jane Perry 05/03/1979 8st 10lb  I will be fine too. I am not really looking forward to regular periods for the next 25 years but I AM looking forward to focussing on my little family as it is without all this bullshoit hanging over us. Aims for next 6-12m:

Get drunk whenever I like
Get a lovely tan!
Do a bit of running/swimming with more intent to shift just a few lb to fit into all the clothes I have been saving since before Joe
Have a proper holiday with Kig and Joey
?what else do you prescribe ladies?

Acupuncture, organic food and soft cups can fock right off - with love from your no longer holistic hippy pal!
Loops xx xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - you can always come on and moan about how rough you feel.  Just because it's an ivf preg doesn't mean we can't all have a little moan and winge about the way it attacks the body.  You will still love the outcome.  There are some ladies who love every second and others who find it tough.  I personally am not in the bunch that blooms and I find it really hard on my body physically.  I am, however, great body wise at dealing with being mummy and running on empty.  I always feel when pregnant like I am being taken over by an alien hahahahaha.  As soon as you feel better we can meet.  There is no rush and it is more important you get rest while combining work and being pregnant.  

Suzy - Yeay on today's bloods and for the clinic getting things moving for the next exciting stage.  I used the link that loops has posted for Evan.  It gives breakdowns of other interesting things to think about too.  

Loops - will you be an early Saturday morning poas?  How's the bod feeling?  I was going to do a naked rain dance for you today but the rain has stopped and it's very frosty.  Instead I will mediate with my crystals and send you some good vibes.  How's the candle thing going?

AFM - well first day and night of Gina Ford contented baby and all went well.  He was so tired for not having an afternoon nap he fell asleep while I prepped the 6pm bottle but woke up to drink, watch us eat tea and then watch night garden and have a massive poo.  I put him down awake at 7pm with no dummy and he grizzled for five mins then slept.  He woke every hour at 8 and 9 and grizzled for seconds then went back to sleep, fed at 10.30am and slept till 3.40am, had water and slept till 5.00 when I was woken by grunting and the stench of full nappy.  He had a feed as he was hungry and then grizzled on and off till 6.20 then slept and had to be woken at 7am and had top up feed.  Such a good boy!  Hopefully today will go as well


----------



## suzymc

hiya - i'll be back much later 4 proper personals. i've got a million & one things to do work wise now so i have to type & run......

seriously loops testing early with a totally out of date test? naughty lady. get a first response in for monday. i refuse to give in now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annawb37

Suzy my love, just heard your news from loops so have popped on so say OH MY GOD, I am so pleased for you, that's amazing news. 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Dear all,
It’s taking me a while but i think i’ve caught up.
Whirl – congratulations on the birth of Bethany.  Sorry it’s so late. Hope she is feeling better now. X  
Heapy – congratulations on Evan too.    I think i have congratulated you already but just want to be doubly sure. Also, hope the little man feels better soon.  X
Loops – it’s possible that you could still see a BFP.  It’s still early to test.  I am keeping everything crossed for you. X   
Jade – how are you doing hun?  I was so sorry to read your news.  Are you trying again? X  
Sturne -  i hope you’re doing okay. X  
Suzy – so excited for you!  Congratulations hun.    What a wonderful picture to see!  I’m so bloody pleased for you. X     
A big hello to everyone else.  
Okay, there is a lot going on with me, but i shall leave i think today should be about you Suzy and your amazing news.  I have no plans of depressing anyone today, maybe tomorrow?!

Lots of love to all.  XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - it is still early so no commiserations from me yet. I will think of some things to add to your list on Monday should we need to but I am still cheerleading you from the sidelines

Anna - hope you are well

Simone - thanks for the congrats and best wishes.  Please come on tomorrow and share so that we can talk with you.  You know what they say about problems shared.  I hope your clinic news wasn't bad?  I also know that Tuesday would have been tough for you and am so aware that we are sharing the same milestone days, so I always have a little thought for Isaac, you and DH on the same day.  I hope you spent some loving time together with DH.  Great news on his fundraising on ******** too.  All that money will go on to make such a big difference for them.  I bet they are over awed for all the help


----------



## jadeyjade

SUZY- OMG I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I am Literally too Excited for you.....                  You look after yourself chick and massive congratulations to you and your hubby xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi All 

Suzy, what amazing news and hope you have it confirmed today by the blood results, I am so excited for you....

AFM, had to take my old cat (15 years) to the vets this morning as she has a lump on her shoulder, she has had it a while but it has got bigger and looks sore, the vet has decided that it needs to be removed. Also we have struggled to control her weight because of thyroid problems and she has lost even more weight, so he is going to try and remove the remaining thyroid at the same time, not an easy task and she will need to stay in for a couple of nights. Really worried about her, especially as she is old as to how she will cope under anesthetic. Anyway we have made the decision and she is booked in for next Thurs for her op. 
She is my little baby...   

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - I bet she will be like a new cat without the thyroid.  It is so worrying when they have to go to the vets but they don't operate unless it's absolutely necessary.  They are really good with anaesthetics now so try not to worry too much. I hope you won't be too lost without her for a few nights.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Big hug Ali. I hope she make a full recovery. X.


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

proper personals tomorrow....i promise. only just got home from a long day out so i'm desperate to cozy up and chill out.
great great news. My HCG is at 191..... 191 the day before OTD. eek!!!!!!!       

catch up with you all 2morrow
love suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Yay!  Congratulations again! You're going to be a mummy! XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Simone - I have been meaning to write you a message since reading your post but have been away from home for a couple of weeks. I am so very sorry to hear about losing Issac, my heart goes out to you and your husband. My God son had an operation at Guys this week and the level of care he received was excellent so in Issacs memory I have made a donation to your hubbys marathon fund raising. I hope all went well with your appointment and we are all here to support you as much or as little as you need over the coming months xxxx

Loops - hugs for you lady, I think the get fit/sexy/drunk/have loads of fun plan is perfect for you. Btw I would love to be 8 stone 10 pounds right now! xxxxx

Ali - awww hope all is well with your fur baby.  

Suzy - awesome HCG level! still smiling about your news

much love to all - have a great weekend pumpkins xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - could be a two for one?  I know nothing about hcg levels as Oxford only wee test


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind me jumping in, I havent had chance to read through all post in this thread but just looking for somewhere to stay positive. 

ATM - I am 7w+3d and I had a scan last week @ 6w+3d at my local EPU and a sac and yolk sac were seen but only measured 5w, the sonographer and consultant didn't seem to concerned and said things looked good just to early to see a heartbeat. Everything was going through my mind when we left, how can we be that behind our dates, since we had icsi? And what if it had stopped growing? So I'm on tender hooks for another week till my next scan. 

But I'm going and try be more positive this week, I've got my first midwife appionment on Tuesday when I will be 8 weeks! Then scan on Friday which hope to see a lovely heartbeat. 

Sorry about the me post. 

Sarah
Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, blast from the past popping in to say hello after checking in on Suzy on ********  and hearing the most amazing news I had to come on and chuck some of these around         

So so thrilled, have been waiting for the opportunity to do that dance for Suzy for 12 months and finally the day is here

Fab news Sturne too! Congratulations! 

Loops will be thinking of you  

Lots of love to all x

Sorry I'm still AWOL, I'm still enjoying having my life back after this years adventures and ivf is still off the horizon. So, it's so long from me again but I'm leaving you with a shed load of these bad boys until we meet again  

X x x


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovelies

ok i'm going right back to my POAS news here and doing a proper catch up
so i don't repeat myself over and over all your messages start with a big THANK YOU xxxxxxx

*lexi* - it certainly has been a journey hasn't it? i never thought it would be this hard but we're here and i'm going to love every single second of it. i really hope you're doing well xxx wow fantastic congrats dance there hun 

*whirl * - loving the dancing bananas. i'm afraid yesterday had to be a busy day. there was no changing that. but i rested well at the end of it all. how long do i keep up the resting between 4&7pm for? is that when the embryo grows more because that's when i get the stronger symptoms

*loops* - bless you. now you're naughty again for not texting me back and promising me you'll get an in date test. i know your friends are due today and you want to get drunk but doing another out of date test isn't going to confirm anything. i can't believe i'm purple.... it wasn't that long ago i said to you how i aspire to being purple. i think i'll be due july though... i will explain in my afm. i'm not prescribing you anything yet.....ok?!

*ruth* - lovely to hear from you. hope you're well. miss you!!!!

*daisy princess* - lovely to hear from you too, update us soon on where you are at. when are you off to Nott? did you choose Care in the end?

*sturne* - loving my dancing bananas and clapping hehe! you know me.... unpredictable is my middle name. hope your sickness eases soon. my mum never suffered so i'm hoping i take after her. i'm so confused though. why do they count due date from EC yet i'm 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant? IVF pregnancies are so confusing. i won't be doing another POAS until next weekend now....promise. plus at the moment i know i'm pregnant so i'm not concerned. enjoy your weekend off

*heapy* - yeah! loops link to that due date site is v interesting. how sooner do you have cesareans? i'll explain in my afm..... fantastic news evan is doing so well right now. long may it continue.

*anna* - seeeeeee it can happen. hope you're doing well.... bet you got your tree up already?

*simone* - oh hun.... a problem shared. please tell us what's up & don't feel you can't chat right now about it.

*jade* - ooooooo nice celebration dance there hun. i hope you're well. hope to hear from you soon

*ali* - it's all too exciting isn't it? so surreal yet so real at the same time. i hope all goes well for your cats op.

*10fingers* - ahhhhhhh so lovely to see you on here.  i've just spotted your signature update.   i'm loving your flashing dance 4 me. have a fab mini break hun. we all miss you but so happy you're back to being you.

*sarah* - i'm afraid you've found the wrong thread. we are ladies that have been chatting for over a year now and we all know each other very well. we're not a bfp board and we are all at different stages of tx/pregnancy/children. here is a link to the current BFP thread. I will be going on there myself soon so i hope to see you over there. all the best for your pregnancy.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296743.0

*afm* - is this really real? lol. I think i'll have to join the BFP thread soon as i have so many questions. I really need to get a flu vaccination soon as we have my parents coming from the UK for new year and THEY always bring bugs with them. sturne, have you had yours yet? so i looked at my due date..... it won't be my due date though. I can't have a natural birth...it's way too dangerous for me because all my fibroid ops have made my womb unsafe for a natural birth. so i would have to have a cesarean. i don't know how much sooner than my due date she'd have to book me in for that. i saw the twin due date. eek! after what that woman let slip on my 1st transfer i am really hoping for a singleton. i do think it is a singelton that just implanted really soon because of what i was feeling around D3/D4 after my 5dt.
So it says on my IVF paperwork that my next step is to have bloods on D23 and 1st echo scan on D23. That's next Saturday. I'll get my bloods done then but there's noway i can have my scan on a saturday so we'll try and book my scan for the monday. D25. I think that's too soon for a heartbeat right? Is that normally D28-30? seems strange they do such an early scan when you can wait a few more days for a heartbeat. but hey ho.
anyway have a lovely weekend ladies. Thank you all so much for your lovely messages and support
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. there were 35 BFPs on the Oct/Nov '12 thread i've been posting on. amazing huh?


----------



## loopskig

Sounding great *Suze*! Fair enough caesarians might not be first choice but so many folk have them. You will be fine. I bet Heaps will give you plenty reassurance and good advice. What plans for the weekend? Bet you can't wait to see yo momma!

AFM more to appease you guys than for my own benefit  This morning I did an out of date dipstick (just to make you grit your teeth at me Suzy!) and a proper POAS. My justification for using up the old ones first was that of course I was hoping for a BFP yesterday and thought I could pass on my in date one with ovulation kits, folic acid etc. to my best mate who has only been ttc for 7/8m but getting anxious. Anyway both were neg as expected on D30 which is by no means 'early'. Now do you believe me!!??

Another for the aims/to do list - get back to giving blood asap. I have felt so selfish not going for the last 18m but knew it wasn't right to do so. As you know I don't have a soap box for many issues political or otherwise but that is my one strong opinion. If you are well enough and fit the criteria there is no reason why every adult shouldn't do it! Might drag a few virgin donor mates along with me and start my own little one girl campaign in Aylestone!

*Ali * 

*Sarah * - all the best darling. Hope its just a misunderstanding with dates or that your little one is perfectly fine but destined to be on the small side. I have friends with similar who had additional scans throughout to monitor but ended up with perfect bundles after 9m. I agree with Suzy that we are unfortunately probably a bit on the cliquey side for what you need as we cycled together a long long time ago, met up on a number of occasions and have stayed in touch ever since. We'd hate for anyone to feel left out of 'in-jokes'. Wishing you every happiness and success on your journey xx

*Lexi * - shall I pop your Zita CD back in post? It definitely did me more good than harm even if I am not a holistic convert! Thank you so much. Or if you don't want it, does another pumpkin? Or can I put it in my besso's good bag? I am having a good clear out of EVERYTHING fertility related. Will not be sorry to see any of it go. Off to fish out all the IVF clinic booklets and chuck them too. A very odd thing to Hurrah! about but I am feeling very cleansed!

*Suzy * - never mind the tree - has *Anna * started knitting the jumper yet?

I said to Suzy yesterday that in no small part due to her fabulous news I am feeling very chirpy. Maybe heading for a breakdown next week but am surprisingly happy.

Hope you all are too!
Much love to all,
Loops xx x x


----------



## loopskig

Spose I'd best get changing my sig and the hof


----------



## loopskig

I am glad to be off the pressure of the top spot and I was only there for 24hrs! 
Lexi Simone Anna Jade that makes you our front runners    

Simone darling - as the girls say, we never want you to have sad news to share but if you do we always want to hear it and help you xxx xx


----------



## loopskig

Suzy - could your high beta be because its the 3dt embie that is the winner and so is essentially 2 days older than the 5dt blast? I don't really understand how it works. Just as likely to be a 'heapy special' 2 for 1 deal - waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - aw hunny, sorry for telling you off about the out of date POAS.   you know how sorry i am your magic beans didn't work their magic. i hope no breakdown comes but if it does please let us be your port of call. we're all here for you. well the 'ole holistic approach was well worth a shot. it was nice while it lasted hey and at least you know you put everything into it. i'm just so sorry it didn't work for you darling. i've also said a million times that this won't affect Joe. He is a gorgeous, intelligent and amazing little boy. don't forget how when i read him that book about that evil sister he never once said i don't even have a sister..... or anything along those lines. he has a beautiful and fun mummy and a lovely daddy.   sooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear you are going back to blood donation. i would if i could but being anemic for most my life and barely having iron levels over 23 it's a no no for me. my dad donates often as his iron levels are too high and thinks it's an essential thing to do to help others. he loves to tease me about how great he is at producing iron.

oh PMSL at your comment about Anna and the jumper..... haha! i forgot all about her xmas jumper. i wonder what she has install for this year? 

i don't think my beta is so high because of the early onboard embie as that wasn't great quality. i think it's because our blast was such a good one. my french ain't the best but we think he did say it was a hatching blast. can everyone stop suggesting twins now please? lol. i wish i'd done my bloods today now though. but at the time it made sense as i was never going to test early. i only tested early cuz i was feeling kinda confident. my little embie is constantly reminding me it's in there right now, long may that continue 

love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

loops (again) - so glad you have your friends coming this weekend as you get a load of real hugs but here's a ton of virtual ones for you               
also i'm so sorry 2 hear your BF is 7/8months in without success.


----------



## loopskig

Ah suzy i think i was misleading. Tonight we are going on a double date with Kigs cyclist mate and his now wife who was accidentally 5m preggers at their wedding. Next weekend the university girls arrive Friday eve. One is preggers and best mate Farms is on a 2ww so they will just have to watch me and the others get smashed.

Lexi, thank you especially. For all the moral support xx
i meant to acknowledge re 'get sexy'. Absolutely not a phrase i would use but i suppose that's the principle! But if Im too irresistible Summer Kig will have expectations of bonking for fun, what's that again?

Charlotte you ok?

Love to all especially all the tiny ones growing snug in tummies xx xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Gorgeous Loops - mo fo bugger buggery at your news.  I was hopeful of the magic beans and am gutted it didn't work but like your outlook of enjoying what you have.  I too am a 'paraphernalia' destroyer in these kind of scenarios - burn it all I say.  I admire you so much for the trying and you are still a whippersnapper so have time to change your mind If you ever want to.  I too am going back to blood donation.  I am a bone marrow transplant lister too but no one has ever wanted it.  I used to take my girls to watch so they wouldn't be scared in future and they always liked it as they got a biscuit.  

Suzy - great news on clinic.  Don't you be worrying about those c sections as they are a breeze on most occasions, especially planned ones.  The UK don't like to do them any earlier than 39 weeks for a singleton and it is probably 37 for multiple.  In any case they will keep an extra eye on that area anyway.  Personally I felt safer doing a planned c section after years of trying.  Thank goodness we did with him having cord insertion too.  I was up and about at 6am the next day and felt fully recovered by three weeks to be honestand felt really good but I still took things easy till the 6 weeks.  I drove at three weeks though as I used a bump belt on the seat belt that I had in pregnancy.  Even if you don't get a heartbeat at first scan you will have reassurance of position etc and then I bet they scan you not long after.  Enjoy joining the BFP area my lovely and any advice or reassurance you need we are all here too.  I bet you will pinch yourself every morning for a while xxxxx

Pumpkins, it's was lovely to see some people on an ivf break pop in to share Suzy's news.  Daisy P, Ruth, 10f&t, Anna I hope you are all well and happy with where you are at present.  We miss you guys and are always here if you ever feel like popping on.

AFM - just showered the cheesy dogs and given them their weekly special shampoo for their various skin ailments.  So glad we kept a walk in shower as moving Hanks 65kg of body while he is shaking like a leaf would be so much harder.  He is like flippin scooby doo when he sees ghosts!  Wuss.


----------



## suzymc

loops - doh! i can now blame anything i get wrong on my pregnancy brain. haha! well all the same enjoy the double date tonight & you have next weekend to really look forward to  lol, bonking for fun. i guess we get to do that aswell now? scared stiff 2 bonk at the mo though. so long as doc confirms all is well in about 9 days i guess we're ok to bonk for fun too?   xxxxxx

heapy - i'll try not to worry 2 much about the C sec, esp as i'm sure there will be an annoying influx of people wanting to help out afterwards. haha! i have a v good friend who is in her late 40's and she was a midwife in the uk and has done some midwifery in france so i'm hoping they will let me have her as a midwife. i presume even though i would have a c sec we still need a midwife? or am i just confused? i know it's way too early to think about all this but i'm just so excited i don't see why i can't. i'm really confused though. 39 weeks is over 9months pregnant right? or is that all something to do with the extra 2 weeks we get 'given'? is it 39 weeks from D1 of cycle? so confused that i count my due date from EC yet i'm 4 weeks and 2 days preggers. is the 'safe' 12 weeks taken from EC or CD1? who'd have thought being pregnant would be so confusing. yeah! i'm pretty sure we'll get a scan pretty soon after my 1st one. i wonder if it's still part of my 100% free coverage? oh yes c a r e f u l l y pinching myself. bubs keeps letting me know he/she's in there though. i have a lot of sorts of aches etc. hope it's a good sign. loved ur cheesy dog story xxxxxx

again, thanks so much everyone for coming on and sending congrats etc. it means so much. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - even though it's ivf they calculate from what would have been day 1 of AF so 40 weeks preg is full term.  They like them to get to 39 as all reflexes, like suck, should be there by then so bf isn't an issue (unless you get an Evan).  You do still have a delivery midwife who is with you from when you arrive until you go to ward.  Ours was amazing and got James involved, which I think dads should.  He did first nappy, cord trim and helped with weigh and measurements.  Not sure whether a non member of staff could be your midwife due to insurance but she could be your doula type person and if DH decides he doesn't want to be in op she can step in.  Your team in theatre is quite big for singleton and even bigger for multiple (especially when they come at 32 weeks - it was like a convention with girls).  I had only showers (no baths) until 16 weeks and we didn't attempt bonking until around then either.  We only did it once as it brought on cramping pains the whole of next day in me ad DP freaked so put me on a ban.  I still got affection and chocolate so was more than fine.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Hoping you're all having a good weekend.   to everyone today. 

Loops, I'm so sorry Hun. You have had such a hard time. I hope you manage to spoil yourself rotten for a while. Sending you much love. XxX.  

Suzy and Sturne, great results!  Hope you're celebrating in style.  !    XxX. 

Heapy, thank you. XxX.  

So, I went to the fertility clinic last Friday. It wasn't as awful as I thought it would be. The team were lovely and knew already what had happened. Isaac's Neonatal consultant had alerted absolutely everyone with the new of what happened. My fertility consultant was very kind and kept apologing!  I had to comfort him in the end and reassure him that it wasn't his fault!  Isaac was completely healthy and full term. It was literally the result of going for oxygen for so long after the Placenta Abruption. The local hospital where he was eventually delivered messed up as we have found out during the first set of findings from the enquiry. Anyway, taking my RA in to account, the fact I can't stay off my meds for much longer we have been advised to start a cycle of ICSI at the end of the year. I'll be on Long Protocal again so we should know mid Feb if it's worked. The good news is I am ovulating so all seems to be back on track since I delivered Isaac four months ago. 

If I'm honest, I'm terrified. I don't know how I'll face it if it doesn't work. I don't know how we'll deal with the pain if it doesn't. We are going to keep the counsellers on board and we have been assured that we will be fully supported. It isn't ideal to start so soon but the idea that we will never be a mummy or daddy again is too much to bear. I want my little boy desperately too. I know I can't have him though. Through counselling we've realised we shouldn't feel guilty about trying again. When I go and visit Isaac each day at the cemetery I seak to him about having a little brother or sister for him. He will always be my first born and he is the most important thing to me still. We are trying to keep separate our need for a child and our love for Isaac.   I just pray that God will bless me again. 

To top it all we have to move house. Our one bed flat has been sold and we need to find one where to live by the end of January. Again, something I can't believe is happening now. We tried for ages to sell this flat, and now after we gave no child we get an offer?!  It's maddness!  We refused the offers from the buyer twice before she gave us an offer we'd be mad not to accept. In some ways it will be good to leave here. This is we're Isaac was meant to live and I never brought him home. As its a one bed flat, all the stuff we bought for him like a baby changing unit and wardrobe is in the rooms we use as there's no space. It's a constant reminder of loosing our precious boy. There is no nursery door to shut and only open when we feel strong enough. 

The bereavement counselling is helping us to terms with loosing Isaac. It's become more painful since hearing the first set of findings from the review. He died for no reason. That is hard to face. We get the f inal findings at the end of the year. As they are admitting their mistakes I think it will go to an Independent enquiry. Then we'll see.   I've been having issues with swallowing food too for the last three months. It's anxiety. I have started CBT. My world seems crazy but I'm trying my best to keep calm. I'm still on maternity leave too. I wasn't meant to go back till July  but now I'm planning on going back after the treatment. It seems unrealistic to deal with work on top of everything else. 

So, I guess that's me. Thank you agin for all your support ladies. I appreciate it and I'm so glad you guys will be there for me during the treatment. Today marks the four month anniversary of loosing Isaac. We have a family day planned to remember hiim tomorrow.  Will catch up with you guys after the weekend. 

Much love to you all, and thank you again lovely ladies for all your support.   XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - my thoughts are with you today as you mark another sad milestone.  I am glad your body is already set to try again and it is a well known fact that it is easier to get pregnant so close to a previous pregnancy.  It's almost like the womb remembers what it needs to do.  Although it may not be the best time emotionally it will be physically and I bet Isaac would want you to go ahead and have a lovely sibling to lavish love on, like you did with him on those precious days.  Each child is so different, with their own ways so it will be a lovely addition to your family, which Isaac will always be part of.  Your little man will be guiding you and cheering you on through the whole thing.  Wow a move by January.  It sounds like it will be good for you and will give you an area where you can spend time with Isaac's things in your own time and own way.  I am so sorry to hear that your anxiety is affecting you physically but it is to be expected after your life has been taken out of your control in such a big way.  I hope the counselling and therapy help you to be able to feel the emotions you have but not at the detriment of your health.  It makes me cross that you are even going through this Simone.  The hospital let you both down so much with their wait and see policy and you should have been given a section immediately after the first signs.  I am surprised with your RA that they didn't want to spare your body the stresses of vaginal delivery anyway?  Is that usual?  You have my support 100%, on your good days and bad days.  Please don't think that you always have to be upbeat to post on here.  This isn't really just a fertility forum anymore but more of an area for all round life support - humans, pets and all.


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Simone thank you for your post.  Please always feel you can post on here, as others have said this forum is for the good and the bad times.  Being terrified is natural in your position, and your bodies response to food is also a natural reaction, I really hope the counselling and cbt can help you, especially when you think about returning to work.  Although the move is stressful it sounds like it is coming at the right time.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow as your family have a day remembering Isaac, and will be praying for you that you have the strength to get through the next treatment and that you will become pregnant with a sibling for Isaac. 

Suzy, you need to rest for half an hour between 3 nd 7 until you are at least 12 weeks pregnant, also my acupuncturist advised no sex until 12 weeks as well, (and when you have the baby no sex ever again!) and no baths only showers.  You need to drink plenty of water.  How are you feeling?  Are you still in shock?  How is your dh?  I was told that a baby is considered full term at 37 weeks, so depending on how close you look to going into labour I guess you could have a c-sec any time from then.

Loops I am so sorry my love.  Glad you are feeling chirpy.  In some ways having made that that decision that it is final, whilst there is a lot of heartbreak, can allow you to move on.  Enjoy the drinking and giving blood and all that you have planned.  A spa trip might be nice too if you like that kind of thing?  And remember that we will be here too if you do feel the need to have a breakdown!

Ali how is your cat doing?

Hi to everyone else, and love to everyone who has popped on to say hello, especially 10fingers, anna, daisy and ruth.

AFM Bethany still has her cold.  She did a nasty projectile vomit today, however she has not gone floppy on me anymore and I think that she is starting to get better.  And I got her to bed before 9pm for the first time in about a week so she must be feeling better!

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - hmmmmm. I guess I'll just have to go with what my consultant suggests. I get swapped over at some point to my English speaking consultant who doesn't know fully about all my ops and that I can no longer have a natural birth but I'm sure my current consultant will give him all my history etc. Silly me thinking about all this now!!! I think it's more just curiosity as I don't know anything past IVF. No bonking until 16 weeks?! Yikes. 
I think I'll carry on having just showers throughout. It saves on money for one thing and I'm trying to avoid anything that will make me feel guilty. haha! you still got chocolate, well that makes up for the lack of bonking.    

*simone* - oh bless you. I think one of the main things to focus on is how great your clinic are and that you know they will have all your best interests at heart and will do their upmost to get you a successful cycle. Hopefully the counselling will get you in a good frame of mind for January. Like Heapy says it is good for your womb to try again then and Isaac will more than understand. He also knows you won't love him any less. I think counselling is essential as otherwise it's so hard to make sense of everything and understand that what you are doing is good and nothing to feel bad about. Please try not to worry about the what ifs. I know it's easy for me to say. I think this is something you need to talk about soon. Moving home does sound like it has come at a good time. It will be so good for you to be able to put all of Isaacs things in his own room ready for his new brother or sister to share with him. I hope you find the strength to be able to eat again. My heart breaks for you it truly does. Thinking of you all today. I shall have a quiet moment for Isaac. Like heapy and whirl both said we are here for everything, an all round support. We are here for the highs and the lows and I am only hoping our strength can get you through this for you.   

*whirl* - hahaha! so it's only half an hour between 3&7pm. Hilarious. I've been resting nearly all the way between 4&7pm. Well it hasn't done any harm so far. lol lol. I'm sure we can manage no bonking until 12 weeks but who knows. Oh I laughed at your "when you have the baby" comment. haha! I'm feeling pregnant. That's how I'm feeling. I have an almost constant feeling in my womb area. The constant need to drink (so yes I'm having 1.5-2litres water) and also very very tired. I'm sleeping well now but i still feel knackered. It also feels really tight when I sneeze. M is v v excited. He keeps giving me new goals to only be able to get really excited after we've achieved them. First it was if there was 2 lines on a second POAS, then it was 2 lines on a POAS the next day, then it was having good levels on the hcg and now it's getting past the first scan. So I've told him I'm NOT waiting for any goals and I'm enjoying every day (& second). He's more concerned we don't have a family car and that we have to have the proper heating on now as we daren't risk any bad fumes from our fires. He's being so protective bless him. We're both just in shock really still. 
Good to hear Bethany may be more on the better side now. It must have been so so scary when she went floppy. Big hugs to her 

*loops* - hangover?

*afm* - only two episodes of Prison Break left now. what am I going to do without my nightly fix of Wentworth Miller?!? Don't think I'll cope. I'm having such strange dreams at the moment. I was so tired when I went to bed last night I didn't even get a chance to chat to bubbs. I did find myself last night going around the kitchen singing row row row your boat....mainly focusing on 'life is but a dream'. 
Can i still eat curries? we had a really mild one last night but I was wondering how hot can I go? Should I just keep chillies and curries mild?

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy glad you are enjoying it make the most of every minute!  I have leant my pregnancy books to someone at the moment, but I would recommend what to expect when you are expecting for good advice, and also a nice one with pictures of the pregnancy week by week in it.  Glad to hear that M is being protective and allowing you to put the heating on!  Typical man worrying about the car though.  Although it is only 30 minutes between 4 and 7, in reality I used to come home from work at 5.30-6pm, sometimes manage to cook tea and other times get G to do it, and rest with my feet on the sofa for the whole evening.  At the moment your body is working really hard giving everything to the embryo so you will feel tired and do need the rest.  ~When you have finished prison break i can recommend homelands if you havent seen it.

Bethany is a bit better this morning, she still has the cough but is happier in herself and no projectile vomit!

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - pretty soon you won't want curries as nausea kicks in and then heartburn.  Unless you are like my friend who craved hot spicy food.  I used to make her cheese crackers with mango chutney and lime pickle.  I don't think the odd curry will hurt.  I avoided pineapple and aubergines.  Had already kicked the caffeine but didn't like herbal teas as they all seem to have rosé hip and hibiscus.  Welcome to the world of packet checking.  There are lists online of what to avoid or minimise.  Bless DH looking out for you.  You celebrate every second and milestone as it races by and before you know it you are in last few weeks.  You can also enjoy the fact that you won't go over and will have a set birth date, where after three hours or so it will all be over


----------



## suzymc

whirl - I have seen loads of people mentioning the book 'what to expect when you are expecting'. So as you are also recommending it I will put it in my amazon wants list. So once hb is confirmed I will feel confident enough to get it  Oh yes, very typical man worrying about the car. We've seen homelands, we liked the first series but weren't over keen on the ending so have avoided the second series xxxx

heapy - My Mum never got nausea with both me & my bro so I'm hoping I take after her on that. I do with everything else. She was the one who 'blessed' me with fibroids & dodgy hips & knees. I take after my Dad on facial features etc so that would be good if that carrys through as he didn't get proper wrinkles until about 60 and even now they're minial. I guess I'll have to have close monitoring for my fibroids to make sure they don't grow back?! I've heard the hormones can make fresh ones grow. I'll just have to keep as healthy as poss and hopefully that will keep them at bay. Oh cheese crackers with mango chutney and lime pickle sounds divine. I'm avoiding pineapple but why aubergines? M will be pleased, he hates aubergines. It's odd having the birth option taken away from you. I'm never going to have the worry of a natural birth. xxxx

afm - forgot to tell you all about my MIL. She rung AGAIN yesterday demanding to know why she couldn't tell anyone. She just doesn't understand why we want to play the 12week rule. Poor M had a real mare of a convo with her. She's gonna be so protective of me over Xmas, it's gonna be a nightmare.......


----------



## Whirl

I ate aubergines all the way through, its my favourite veg.  Oops!  Also ate parma ham the whole way through as didnt realise i was supposed to avoid it.


----------



## suzymc

whirl - your fave veg?! blimey hun. lol. we only have them in moussaka & ratatouille as we're not keen on the texture. Why not parma ham? I thought that was ok as it's not considered a 'processed' meat? I love parma and don't think I can avoid that as it's enough of an effort avoiding ham & chorizo. (as I've been avoiding both of them for months now) Parma is like my only replacement. lol. Well as you ate Parma I will continue.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - aubergines are meant to start womb contractions so I just avoided them but I expect they are ok in small doses.  I started to crave them and when I looked it up found the warning.  The Parma comes under the uncooked meats and cheeses so it's the bacteria, listeria thing - like mr whippy ice cream which I really wanted.  Again I can't see how small doses won't hurt but maybe wait until after 1st trimester while bedding in.  Smoked salmon is ok in small doses so I had that instead.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oooo interesting thank you. Is bacon ok or too salty? We don't eat much bacon but we do eat a lot of parma....but I do usually cook the parma....really crispy!! good 2 hear smoked salmon is ok though. no such thing as mr whippy over in frog land... 


I've just been pondering what to make for xmas that can go in the freezer and get pulled out for guests & M if I'm feeling yukky. So far I've thought of doing mini quiches, mini pizzas, sausage rolls and I think I'll get the sausage stuffing and bread sauce made and frozen. any other ideas ladies? even if I'm not yukky I'd like some bits in the freezer anyway.


----------



## loopskig

Suzy officially you are supposed to avoid anything unpasturised eg. Stilton. Pate. Shellfish. Under cooked. Meat eggs etc. Anything for which bacteria May be an issue. Nuts and other alleges is your call. Not sure what the current medical guidance is. Generally though i like to believe that if you fancy it just have it. Hope you are well all the way through. I hated the idea of morning sickness and as you know got off v lightly. Funny that you never properly got to this next stage of thinking about delivery, eating and life beyond treatment. We all know what our ultimate hope was but it often felt like such a distant theoretical issue we forget that it might actually happen one day! And here you are.

Afm , yep i am well hung.

Hugs for simone, baby Bethany and all xx


----------



## ginger fairy

oh my goodness suzy

                                                                                                             i have been waiting so long to do the dance for you hunny.xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*ginger fairy* - wow, where did you pop up from, lol. Soooooo lovely to hear from you        Thank you so so so much and thanks for my PM too  xxxxxxx Loving my dance. You've got the moves hun. I hope you can come on soon and let us all know how things are going with your bundle of joy. Miss you. xxxxxxx

*loops* - not sure what to do about nuts either. I think our macaws can have my leftovers and I'll just have some every now and then. There seems to be conflicting info. I know, it is funny isn't it how I get to this stage and basically now know nothing. I'm clueless. I've never dared research or even think further than tx..... plus I was starting to think a BFP was never going to happen for us. Fingers crossed I get to buy some books 

*afm* - Seems we got ourselves confused.... being English & living in France that's not too hard to do. I DO have my next bloods on Saturday to see how my HCG is going (by how I'm feeling I'm hoping it's going up up up) and THEN they contact us with a date for our first scan. So our first scan ISN'T next week. But I'm ok with that. I'd rather leave it until week 6 or 7 anyway. I'm happy whenever so long as it's b4 Xmas.
Just been out and got ourselves a chinese take-away.... nearly dropped dead at the price. 34 euros for just a few things. That's what happens I guess when DH is in charge of choosing things. haha! Anyway it'll be nice to just pop stuff in the oven later as I'm v v tired today.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just a quick one from me to let you know that Bethany is much better now.  Will try and do a proper post tomorrow.

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

kate middleton just had to go and upstage me now didn't she......... lol lol lol


whirl - yay! so happy to hear Bethany is better xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy. - I always go right off all food like bacon when up the duff and crave fish and veggies more.  If the Parma is cooked then it should be ok, as prawns are when cooked.

Loops-  so by saying well hung were you referring to boozyneas or curing meats?

Ginger -  hope you and Joseph are well?

Suzy. - all sounds good with you and with your first scan a bit later you will deffo see that little flickering heart.  Exciting times!  The tiredness is crap but such a good sign.  Poor old Kate hey with her hypremesis. My friend had it and was so bad she only managed two children as it just destroys her and she ends up being hospitalised repeatedly with it

Whirl - great news about Bethany.  I bet you are wxhausted from the caring and worrying

AFM -  well the milk saga continues.  We now have severe diarrhoea and nappy rash and a very unhappy baby.  The final straw was when he had a fair amount of blood in his nappies this morning so the doc has now put him on dairy free milk which is being delivered to tesco tomorrow for us..  We just can't win and its either stomach pain, constipation and wind keeping him up most the night or pooing his guts up every two hours.  I took a sample to docs and he pointed out that it was in the wrong pot.  Yeah it's a vets dog poo pot!  So what! You have a sample so be happy


----------



## suzymc

*sturne * - GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY..... thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*heapy* - I've got like waves of nausea at the moment but no sickness. It's too early anyway right? I will be quite shocked if I do actually puke because I've never been one for being sick and haven't been since 2006 when I had severe food poisoning. I was never really 'sick' as a child either. Oh my goodness for Evan. What a total nightmare. I'm not surprised he's unhappy, poor thing. Gr8 news your doc has sorted out some dairy free milk for you. Stupid about the whole pot thing though!!!! I so hope all is well soon. Big hugs 

*afm* - Anyone else feeling sorry for Kate M? I'm so sad for her that she's so poorly and that they've basically been forced into announcing the pregnancy. My ** timeline was full of excited people for her. No-one seemed to be sparing a second thought for her or how she must be feeling, esp with having to announce it so early. They were even speculating twins on the news. Just leave her alone!!!!!! Poor luv. Maybe I just have a different perspective?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - me again....at what week pregnant did you start being sick? xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - very excited to hear your news

Suzy -  think the sickness can start quite early.  I get the nausea from five weeks then it build and from nine weeks to fourteen weeks I am sick and off quite a lot of foods.  Evan doing ok on the new dairy and lactose free formula.  Hopefully we don't get too many reactions in the bottom end loose or hard wise.  Is just nice to not have the grumpy baby today and to have some smiles and laughter from him


----------



## loopskig

glad to hear that evan is having a giggly day today heapy x x

How exciting for sushi and the pregnant pumpkins to be celebrating their babies birth year with waity Katie xx

Ha! voice recognition Suzy  sushi


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hello all,

Lots of food talk on here!  I oowas pregnant at Christmas last year and found avoiding cheese near enough impossible.  Ended up buying huge quantities of M&S Cornish Cruncher with Balsamic onions - lovely and safe!  Salt and vinegar anything was good too.

Kate has certainly not upstaged any of you guys.  She needs to man up!  Actually i was fortunate and didn't suffer from morning sickness.  Hense the excessive weight gain!

Lots of love.  XxX


----------



## Simonechantelle

Good luck Sturne. Hope the scan went well.  X


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies.

Loops - sorry it was bfn for you. 

Suzy - I started feeling sick from about week 6/7 but only since about week 9 actually throwing up. I think you asked another question a few days ago, can't remember now?! 

Simone - There are just no words, I'm so sorry for your loss, I truly hope your treatment is a success in January. As the others have said we are all here for you, if we can offer support we will. Xx

Lovely to hear from some absent pumpkins, wishing you all the best. Xx

Afm - thank you Heapy and Suzy for your wishes....well I had scan, it's not one, two or three....it's quads!!! I am in total shock!! All four babies had good heartbeats and measured correct sizes. The sonographer was shocked, had never seen four before and kept counting to make sure she was making a mistake. I then saw a midwife who had been there 25 yrs and she said she had never seen quads either. I have now been referred to Oxford and have to go on Monday to see a consultant....I was really scared I was going to go and see no heartbeats but wasn't expecting four!!
Obviously I know there are risks but have to think positive. I got some lovely pictures, it was amazing seeing them on the screen bouncing around.

So sorry if I have been a bit AWOL lately, I just haven't had the energy to post. Have been feeling totally pants most of the time. I have been reading though and do think of you all. 

Lol xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Sturne - wow, wow, wow!  That is amazing!  So exciting!  Make sure you keep your feet up and relax lots! It's good that they are referring you to an Obstetrician hun.  Lots of love and congratulations.  XxX


----------



## loopskig

Crikey! Phew sturne no wonder you are so blinking shattered. you certainly needn't apologise for being AWOL  
I was born at John Radcliffe so Oxford is clearly a great place to be for babies. Thank goodness at long last they know you have a fabulous foursome to carry about with you and can look after you accordingly. Still can't believe you had to wait for scan but suppose that doesn't really matter so much now. Bet you are in shock. Hmmm I'm thinking perhaps it might be a caesarian for you too darling!  

Simone when's your next appt babe. thinking of you xx xx


----------



## loopskig

The Duchess really does need to man up then Simone - she hasn't got 4 of the blighters to contend with like our heroic Sturne! What a champ.
(I do feel sorry for her really as any symptoms at all are horrid as they fill you with worry regardless)


----------



## Simonechantelle

Not sure now Loops. I have to ring on the first day of my period to get down reg start dates.  
Very true, it must be awful all that throwing up!  How are you doing hun?  Thinking of you.  XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - holy ****!  That's a whole family unit and some inside you.  I hope they sign you off work so you can rest.  I am so happy for you and glad the gang were doing well.  It's going to be interesting times ahead and a people carrier! Xxxxx


----------



## ginger fairy

well ladies i do not know where to start with you all so much has been going on here now hasn't it?
I would love to do personals but i have been away for quite a while you probably don't even know who I am.... so will just say to you congrats with those   you  all totally deserve them my only wish is that I can say congrats to each and every one of you as every one of you lovely ladies deserve it. 

Gotta say you go girl to sturne 4 thats fab news.xx

I had the very same sickness kate has and was in hospital a week twice (must say where was my news coverage and sympathy lol) no serriously i feel for the poor woman i have never felt as ill as i did and it lasts the whole time mine started at week 3 or 4 and continued the whole time.

Joseph is fine a little fatty bless him just starting to roll over and sit up now so im sure it will drop off now he is more active. I am still very bitter about the birth my friend who works at the hosp put in a complaint but have not heard anything back. I feel bad complaining as Iv got him but you expect the hospitals to know what they are doing slightly dont you?

Anyway ladies I wish you all the love luck hugs whatever each one of you need right at this moment i wish it for you.xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

sturne 4 that's amazing, congratulations!  So nice now you have had the scan and can hopefully start to relax a bit, and great that you are being transferred to a hospital that obviously is more specialised.  

Love to everyone else

Whirl xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Wow Sturne that's amazing news.......you must be stunned and over the moon at the same time. Good luck with the consultant. 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ginger - sounds like you had a real time of it.  Hope you get an apology for how the hospital made you feel or for whatever they did.  My friend gets the hypremesis gravida too and it is awful to watch someone go through.  She too was start to finish and has always said if it wasn't for that condition she would have more children


----------



## Grace72

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG i can not believe i've missed so much! Suzy this is SUCH AMAZING NEWS.    

I had nausea pretty early on and then sickness which lasted till 16 weeks so its all good ! 


AND Sturne - what!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG - congrats to your 4 blessings.     

AFM - sorry i've been awol pumpkins . I have been told to take lots of R&R during 24 weeks - 28weeks and its not been working out like that with my job.   I'm leaving work at 9pm and crashing and then starting all over again,  THAT and trying to organise a fabulous 40th for myself in a couple weeks.  I have had to resort to getting a note from the consultant so i can at least work from home sometimes . Im ok otherwise just tired  all the time and a little fed up as i would like to enjoy the pregnancy a little .  

Love to all and catch up soon!

Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

OK OK I'm coming back in a bit to do proper personals I just wanted to come on and share my shock

Sturne - WOW! FOUR!!!!! Goodness goodness me hun. Are any of them identical? I am just in shock. I can't believe it. I really wasn't expecting that news. BIG BIG congratulations. You are going to have to take it sooooooooo easy now. Get yourself signed off work ASAP. C-sec i think? This is just so exciting. Do they even do quad pushchairs? My mind is in overdrive. No wonder you've been soooooooooooo knackered.
You'll never get rid of family now. lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


ok back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies 

*heapy* - We have a little holiday booked in just over 5 weeks!!! I'll (hopefully) be just over 10 weeks by then. This could be badly planned, lol. Nausea has eased off a bit today but I am now REALLY bloated. I couldn't put on any jeans this morning!!! Sooooo good to hear the new milk is doing the trick. yay.

*loops * - haha! sushi!!! were you also supposed to write 'waity kate' ?

*simone* - mmmmmmm cheese. I'm already thinking of getting my ma&pa to bring me a parcel of nice yummy UK things like S&V crisps and ginger biscuits @ New Years... now I'm going to add some Cathedral city to that. 

*sturne* - I've not stopped thinking about you today. Thx for the nausea info. I'm getting anxious now about our lil holiday in January. I know it's way too early to start worrying about what if's but I'm a born worrier. I can't remember the Q either, I'll let u know if I remember. I'd love to see a scan pic if I can? It's no surprise then that you've been feeling totally pants......

*ginger fairy* - LOL so much has happened hasn't it? You know I know who you are!!! lol. Can't forget my lovely Derby pal. oh I so remember you having the same as Kate. I was arguing the toss with someone on ** as she was basically saying she's only in hospital because of who she is and I was like no no no you're wrong I have a friend who was hospitalised for it. Aw bless so happy Joseph is doing well. Do keep in touch if you can. xxxxxxxx

*grace* - thanks so so much hun. So so sorry your job is keeping you more active than you hoped. Ooooo a fabulous 40. How exciting. What you got planned? how near to the birth of the little un's is your special day? Aw bless you, I wish you weren't so tired too. It's so hard with one let alone 2 (or 4 even) so don't punish yourself for feeling bad or that you're not enjoying every second of it. No-one said it was gonna be easy hun. You know how happy you are to be expecting, that's all that matters.

*afm* - SHOCK HORROR!!!! My consultant has just rung. She wanted to know how I was doing and if I have my next bloods booked. I don't think she'd realised I'd done my test a day early. lol. I will have to explain when I see her. She said that so long as all is well with my next bloods then I'm to ring and book to see her between the 17th & 21st Dec. Which will put me at just over 6 weeks. Soooooooo fingers crossed all is well and there's a lovely hb. exciting. I had a mild "I still don't know enough French panic" yesterday and have spent the morning doing my CDs and booked back into French lessons with everyone on Friday. It is funny though because when i first bought my CD's/book I was pretty clueless and now I seem to know it all really well. phew! Maybe I'm better than I think?

Love 2 all
So lovely to have so many pumpkins on the thread right now
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Morning

Just an update from me. I did my first POAS since Saturday and it was a first response as I wanted to compare it to Friday's. All good news. The 'pregnant' line came up before the control line and is DARKER than the control line  So that's basically the total opposite of last Friday. V happy about that.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I still did things like days out and holidays, even though sometimes it was the last thing I felt like doing.  I would have lots of runs to the toilet but would feel good to be out doing normal things.  I too bloated very quickly and was in maternity gear by 10 weeks as it was comfier.  The trousers were adjustable so grew with me.  I am still rocking maternity leggings as they are high waisted so feel better.  I did a poas every few days until the first scan as I just needed that reassurance.  Glad to hear yours is darker.  All going to plan!  

Grace - you must take their advice with the R&R please, please, please.  Stuff work and other things.  Can you not get signed off?  They desperately want you to get to 28 weeks as it is so much better.  If you are feeling very tired then your body is warning you to slow down.  I ignored my body and gave birth tothe girls at 32 weeks as i over did things.  Do t get me wrong, it wasn't awful and they were fine in the end, but if you can avoid special care for the first few weeks it is better.  I found it very hard to leave my babies at 8pm every night and know that other people would feed and care for them.  You would never know now that they were prem as they are huge, healthy things.  Becky had more problems at birth as Em was a womb hog and she got squashed.  She has astigmatism in her eyes which is very unusual and they think it's a result of being squashed by her sis.

AFM - Evan doing great on his milk and is a different boy.  He has found his scream and shouting and finds it funny to sit and communicate like that.  He also can now roll onto tummy, but not back again yet.  Very funny to watch the concentration, few seconds of joy and then massive tantrum when he is stuck like it.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Im just so pleased for you. well done hun. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - but what if I can't find a toilet? lol. I shouldn't worry about puking as I may not even puke but it gives me such anxiety & I came pretty close last night cooking dinner. For example what do I do if we're in a supermarket or post office and I feel the need to heave? Yeah! I need reassurance too. I have a couple of clearblue with 'weeks' coming soon.  So long as all is well my Mum is taking me shopping for maternity clothes when I'm over at the end of January for my b'day present. I don't have the dates set in stone yet but it'd be lovely to have another pumpkin get together.
I giggled at your Evan story. When I saw my bf her littlest one was at the turning over but not getting back again stage. V amusing... he'd jigg along on his belly. So great to hear he's well now. Fantastic news xxxxxx

simone - thx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx It was a nervous moment. lol. But the nerves didn't last long.

*
and on that note who is free the last 2 weekends of January? I will be over and it would be lovely to have another pumpkin meet.  I think we said perhaps Nott this time but depending on who can come we can choose according to that. I will be coming from Newark this time as my parents have now moved house*


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - how you doing today?

Suzy - I was violently, projectile, exorcist style puker with the girls.  I carried bags but most the time it would fly out with no warning.  Once down someone's front door as I walked past in a Cotswold village!  I also used to pass out too so all in all looked like some down and out alcoholic.  I will be there for meet but may leave Evan at home if I am coming a distance

MEET - I am happy to drive to Nott but won't bring Evan if I come some distance as he doesn't like to be confined for too long or gets a misery.  Also bteer to leave him behind if roads are a bit dicey.  Can wait to see some growing bumps and hear tales of how everyone is doing


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh my word..... that sounds like some serious puking. I'd be in tears if I was that bad!!!!! I'd never go out.

meet - happy to go closer to whirl & heapy if it means babies coming along. We were so lucky last Jan meet that the weather wasn't too bad but yes it could be bad couldn't it so somewhere easy to get to is a must. I can't wait either. I love our pumpkin meets


----------



## suzymc

p.s. I just actually looked at the dates & it would prob be 26th or 27th jan or 1st 2nd feb. I'll chat to my Mum tomorrow about when is good with them as I know they have a trip to London planned & it may be best for me the weekend they're not about.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - we need to drag some of those northern pumpkins out though.  I can always bring Evan to the next one.


----------



## suzymc

lol, too right


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say thank you so much for your lovely messages. It really means a lot to me. I am still in shock really, how can no embies take time after time and now I have 4 babies growing inside me. Totally mental. Dh is totally relaxed and calm. He has been great really looking after me. I told everyone at work yesterday, they thought I was joking at the beginning but are really happy for me.

Suzy - I am coming to France on jan 9th. Dh is in sales and if they hit their number then we get a club trip which is in jan. this year it's Paris. We are there for 5 days and then going to his dads for a few days (near rennes) do you live anywhere near there? Thought if it was at all possible it would be nice to meet up.
Ref meet up in uk - would love to meet all the pumpkins end of jan. providing I'm not working, and I feel ok.

Grace - please try to rest hun as much as you can. I agree with Heapy, stuff work, you come first. Xx

Love to all - off to work soon, Heapy I need to take your advice too, I'm sure I won't be able to work for much longer, it's the early shifts especially that are the worst. Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - I think I'm still in shock too. lol. I tell you why though..... I am such a firm believer in DNA fragmentation being a major issue and you cured your DH's. It's soooooo common for couples with sperm DNA fragmentation to not get to blast. You cured it and got to blast..... I think we cured my DH's too as look at me  Aw bless your DH, he sounds lovely. I hope that he will get extra maternity leave.....!!! We aren't near Rennes I'm afraid. (I just via michelin'd it & it's 6 hours drive....eek! I'm just north of Poitiers) We are also on holiday from the 12th - 15th. Shame you're not in my neck of the woods though... BUT I am hoping you can make the next pumpkin meet. 
When you told work did any of them mention you being able to take more time off or stopping early? xxxxx


no food in the house that I want to eat so off to bend DH's arm to take me out for lunch.


----------



## suzymc

It worked.... told DH that our little grain of rice really didn't fancy omelette for lunch. So now we're off out. YAY! Neighbours have the smelliest ever fire going today so it'll be nice to get away from it for a bit

Kate's out of hospital


----------



## suzymc

Morning
Wishing I hadn't bothered with the clearblue conception test now. I did one this morning and it said 2-3 weeks when I was hoping for 3+. I know sometimes they don't change until about 5+4 and I'm only 5+1 but I was convinced it would say 3+ as I had high levels this time last week. I know I'm being silly, I'm just a bit  disappointed  
freezing today. Can't seem to get warm and I know my friends house will be freezing so I have 3 tops on, 2 pairs socks and a scarf. lol lol
Absolutely knackered though and I had the best night sleep yet. eek!
love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the clearblue did the same with me and changed over right on the cusp of my three week mark so don't worry.  See you will have a selection of wee sticks once you are done.  Hope you are photographing them before they fade.  The digital reading doesn't last too long.  Know what you mean about being cold!  It is mighty nippy here.  My ferrets are loving it though just doing lots of sleeping in their blankets and eating twice as much.  That knackered feeling will be with you for a while, however much sleep you get.  I think it's the body's way of getting us to rest and take it easy while it works hard to grow the bubs.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - but I am 3wk +1, so hence why I'm a bit disappointed....esp with my levels being so high to start off with. Yeah! I am photographing them all. Lol. How long do the digitals last?. I've Just got back from my French lesson. It was lovely telling them all. They were all so thrilled and excited. I had to tell them as they knew where I'd been for the past few weeks and normally I would be telling them it hadn't worked. Lots of nausea 2day. I did buy some ferero rocher as a treat 4 us all (sure I've spelt that wrong) and managed to stuff 3 of them in so that prob didn't help. lol. Off out again now. I can't wait, macaws are already stressing me out and I've only been home for 30mins. It's a pain having cold weather as they're indoors all day long. Your ferrets have the right idea!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy -  I bet you it would change by tomorrow.  Just remeber o had two negative tests with the girls and only bloods picked it up at 7 weeks so the poas' can be misleading.  You have nothing to worry about Hun.  So the nausea is deffo rearing its head then?  Do you have to steer clear of cleaning out the birds like I did the cats?


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mine did the same too Suzy. It had me a week back. They're not completely reliable Hun. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Hi All,

Not sure if I understand about the tests Suzy. Have you been advised to do them or just out of interest? I'd be inclined to leave them well alone now as your scans etc. will be the best way to monitor. Must be strange after the approach for tx to be 'knowledge is power' and now its all just down to your body being in a perfect state to look after your growing baby. Try to trust that it will all just happen as it should xx

*Re Meet. Have noted last w/e Jan and first in Feb. Notts fine for me. Heaps would you bring Evan if it were rugby? thought that might be a bit closer for you. Perhaps best for Suzy to give us the best date first then we can see who else can make it? I agree we need to flush out the Northerners - hard to accommodate everyone; I'm thinking too of Charlotte in the far South West.*

Uni girls arriving this afternoon/eve so I'm shipping big and little Kig out to Granny's. They will come by tomorrow am for a hot choc so Joe can see his fave Aunties after rugby but otherwise boys are banned. Out of 6 of them one is preggers (IVF) and another on 2ww - all the more gin and baileys for me...

LOVE TO ALL x x x


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - the way I'm feeling today I'm sure all is well in there. All I seem to be able to eat at the moment is pasta and cheese (oh & choccies)!!!! I have one test left but I think I'll leave it alone for now as I have my bloods 2morrow. I have to stay clear of cleaning out the chickens but our macaw droppings are OK. They don't have ammonia in their droppings like chickens etc. Which is a good job as otherwise they'd not get cleaned for weeks!!!!!

*simone* - really hun! that is reassuring.

*loops* - stupid POAS's. lol. I haven't been advised to do them esp as I have another blood test 2morrow. It's just out of interest. It is all strange.... yup you're not wrong there. I shall try to keep some trust. hehe! YAY you can make the meet. I just rang my parents and chatted for an hour and totally 4got to ask about end Jan so I'll send them an email 2morrow. Have a fab fab time with your uni friends. How far along is your preggers friend?

*afm* - 1st scan booked for Tuesday 18th Feb. eek!!!!!! I'm getting the feeling it isn't going to be long now until I'm 'sick sick'!!!!! Had MIL on phone this morning nagging at me. I think she thinks I'm incapable of looking after myself...... 
have a gr8 weekend lovelies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

OMG OMG - you seen the news? The nurse who took the prank call has commited suicide. OMG!!! no way!!!! how sad!!!!


----------



## Simonechantelle

It couldn't be just because if that could it?  She must have had other issues as well surely?


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - you have a fab time with those uni girls.  Those preggers ones will be very jealous of your over indulging!  I probably still wouldn't bring Evan as if he sleeps that long in the car he will be a right old toerag and will want to be on the go.  Plus I would rather only have me at risk with idiot winter drivers!  I am happy to fly solo and ensure that those northern pumpkins get their butts to the meet.  Last time was so close to my door step it's only fair.

Suzy - good news on the birds and you being able to handle them.  I can guarantee that all is well and bloods will give you further reassurance.  I know how it is where some days you just need more reassurance that things are ok.  I did many, many poas, much to DP despair.  I found this initial weeks wait really tough until I got to the regular hospital visits.  So scan in Feb - so exciting.  I found travel bands help ease the sickness.  Unfortunately nothing helps the going off food bit.  So frustrating to fancy nothing at all.  Don't worry though as it wears off and then everything tastes better than ever before.  Very sad news about prank call nurse.  When will people start to sit back and think of all the consequences and who will be affected in the big picture.


----------



## Heapy0175

Two weeks ago I was hating asda when they home delivered a chicken with a next day sell by date that had gone off by the time I wanted to cook it a few days later.  This week I am loving them after they substituted my three for £10 rump steaks with the extra special very large sirloin steaks - yum, thanks asda!


----------



## suzymc

simone - that's what we thought too. Maybe she was just really unstable and sensitive? 

heapy - aw thanks for your kind words. Yes, you're right some days are easier than others in terms of worry/reassurance. I was quite ill making fajitas last night but then when I came to eat them it was like I hadn't eaten in weeks. lol. I'm feeling OK today though, got a nice glow to me today. Lol @ you and the Asda story. Isn't Asda the one aswell that guarantees your fresh food is at least a few days in date? 

Why is it sooooooooooooo hard to find a decent priced 6-7ft artificial tree that has more than 10 branches? We usually get a real one but wanted to get a decent quality artificial one this year. Can I find one under £60? Nooooooooooooooooooo.......
Anyway blood test all done and dusted. Got to wait for Monday for the results though. It was a total assault on the senses in the laboratory though. Good job I wasn't there for long. Huge chap next to me reeked of garlic and a couple came in and basically she had dog cr*p on her shoe and neither of them realised..... she was putting it all over the carpet aswell. blurgh!!!!!!!! I nearly told her but changed my mind.
DH is working at the other house today so I'm meeting him for lunch.... armed with my tales of artificial trees. Going to stop by a garden center on the way to look at their real ones & persuade him otherwise
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Feeling happier this morning
I did my FINAL POAS this morning and I'm v happy with it. I thought maybe there was a problem on Fri as I didn't pee on it very well & it took forever for the 2-3weeks to come up. So this morning I dipped and the result came up really fast at 3+ weeks. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - see what did I tell you.  Just one day makes a difference with those.  That's a good reassurance that all is as it should be.  Yeah asda are meant to bring your meat with a few days grace.  I was so busy I didn't get to complain but the steaks have now balanced it out in the food justice stakes!  


AFM Had a nice lie in today.  Evan being a tike in the night due to teeth and then a massive 4am poo so he had to come in bed with me-  I need the sleep.  Just getting ready to head out to friends for coffee and see her new doggy that I haven't got to meet yet.  Hope everyone is having nice Sundays xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Suzy, good news. I'm glad you feel relieved. 

Heapy, hope you enjoy your time out with friends. 

we have Usaac's memorial service today at St.Thomas'. Going to be a hard day I think. In another way it'll be nice to have a formal remembrance in his home. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

heapy -      wish the display would stay there all the time so I can keep looking at it until my scan. lol. It feels strange to have no tests left and I am going to resist getting anymore in. Have a lovely time at your friends xxxx

simone - all the best for today. here's some hugs       to help you through. xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - hope isaac's memorial service has gone well- I bet it was lovely.  It's nice that although it is such a sad marker it is also time to remember those precious special days you had together.  You must really miss him so very much and I can't begin to imagine how you both feel or how you get through the days.  It is so good that you and DH have each other and that your combined love will help you to get through life in general and shared days like today.  Isaac will be so proud to have you as his mummy and daddy and to see you getting through losing him together.  I hope you have some nice time reminiscing on your gorgeous boy - he is so adorable on your running for Isaac ******** page - just beautiful!

Suzy - I was exactly the same until the 12 week scan and my detailed pictures.  Happy resisting on not testing!  I give yu a week hahahahaha.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - awwwww well that's a challenge then. lol. Maybe we should take bets on if I test again or not? 

afm - stupid useless french post did not deliver me my test results today   poo!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I wouldn't hold you to such pressure.  Especially as that would make me he biggest hypocrite going being as I did at least weekly ones to stop my brain from working overtime.  That's crap on your bloods results being late.  All our post is so slow here at the mo too.


----------



## suzymc

heapy -  I guess with a milestone of my 1st scan to sort of look forward to at the moment then I should be OK with POAS's. DH is driving me   right now. He's snapping at me about literally everything. I can't speak without him taking what I said or do totally the wrong way. I don't know what's up with him but it's going to have to stop soon or else we'll be having a massive row about it. As I basically feel ill 24-7 he is not helping my mood. I did just have a smile & tummy rubbing session while making a cup of tea though  I just wish he'd cheer up!!!!!! 

p.s. where is everyone? we've gone quiet again   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy sounds like DH has the same as my DP got.  He seemed to get all the symtoms of pregnancy, with mood swings etc and I was fine.  We ended up with me always consoling him about how he was and feeling.  I think this is just pretty much life with men.  I am still the one who has to hold it all together and listen to how tired or stressed he is yet he sleeps all night in a separate room, has more lie ins and time to his self. Just bizarre but men are big kids and women are copers and just get on with it.  At this time just try and steer clear of his moods and stay calm as you don't need to be rowing.  I just used to tell mine 'look I am going to give you some space as you are obviously not in a good place at the mo'.  now the baby is here I just tell him to go [email protected]%k himself hahahahahahaha!  You keep smiling, tummy rubbing and dancing round the kitchen with your womb mate.  I guess it's all quiet because everyone is prepping for crimbo!!!!  Woohoo eatathon!


----------



## Whirl

Hi pumpkins

Suzy how are you feeling? Not long until the scan at all now. I used to tick off the days, and I did a test weekly (only a cheap supermarket one) until the 7 week scan. I hope dh cheers up soon!

Heapy how are you? Did Evan have a better night last night?

Simone hope Isaac's memorial service went well     

Loops how are you? How was the uni weekend, and how is the hangover? Mmm baileys, have bought some cheap lidls substitute for christmas but not opened it yet, I might have a sneaky glass tonight!

Sturne how are you feeling? Please make sure you rest too! Read up on your company's maternity policy, as you have four babies you are a special case so they need to be taking extra care of you.

AFM we went to my mum's for the weekend, had a lovely time.

Meet I am free those weekends. However, if people want some baby free time to talk let me know and I can give it a miss or come late, I won't be at all offended and don't want to stop people from coming if they need that space.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - hehe! you have put a smile on my face. what do you do for a living (apart from the obvious right now)? you need to be a counsellor  I am really trying to ignore his moods but it just annoys me when something else sets him off. I feel I'm constantly explaining things etc to him. Maybe he's just really anxious and this is his way of dealing with it? Men!! I'll just try and ignore his mood swings. I've got far more important things right now. lol lol. why did you write "woohooo eatathon"? lol

whirl - I'm ok thanks. Feeling v v knackered and lots of nausea but other than that v v happy and thankful. I guess it's nicer to feel stuff than not...even if it is wearing me out. Oh totally ticking off the days now. 8 sleeps to go. You know I want Bethany and you there.....

meet - so 1st weekend in Feb is looking to be the one for me. possibly the saturday if that's OK with you lovely ladies. If not sunday is OK. Once we have decided a day I'll contact the 'absent' pumpkins. Mungo says she can make it


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - Evan slept really well last night and woke up at 4.30am as he had wet through all his stuff.  Have got some size four + pampers today as he is a wee machine.  I must confess though that although I know it goes against the latest wean fad I have started to give him small spoonfuls of puréed fruit and veg as he is showing all the signs of being ready.  He is not into baby rice though. I am not going to fully wean yet but just give him tastes and if yesterday and today are anything to go by he drank his milk better, settled last night and has been even happier today.  The pear also makes his bowels work properly and not too little or too less - he is just as he should be.  It's funny because the girls were on baby rice as of twelve weeks and two meals a day by his age as that was what you did then. He is so active now and is just on the go in either his jumperoo, rolling under his play mat or jumping around and crawling across us.

Suzy - sorry my eatathon was based around the crimbo prep comment because eating myself to gluttony is all I can focus on.  Then in jan I will do my old get fit diet to wean myself off the sugar and carb cravings and get rid of my oct to dec accumulated waistline.  It will be all protein, steamed veg, water and sugar free jelly for me!  For a living I work in sales where I persuade people to buy things that they don't really want as it has government funding attached!  Would much rather be a counsellor though and my good results on sales are really based on relationship building and not my winning patter.  I do like the job but funding cuts have made it impossible.  I also had a rough time there since announcing I was preggers and was put through the mill, but I am dealing with getting that sorted at the moment.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - saw your news on ******** that you got hospital report.  Please feel free to smack the crap out of pillows, sofa cushions etc ( nothing that will hurt you permanently though!) while visualising.  Just very wrong that you are both having to read it in the first place my love. Thinking of you and we are all here for you


----------



## suzymc

morning ladies.......

just waiting on the post woman.....  

heapy - lol, you are funny. I love your food obsession. If you'd have seen me last night almost licking the remnants off DH's plate you may consider your gluttony less than mine right now. haha! sugar free jelly? why? well I am sure you could persuade me to buy something I don't want  Fingers crossed all gets sorted with your work before you go back.

simone - I hadn't realised you had a ** page. I have just 'liked' and shared on my page. I will certainly be sponsoring your DH next year. Reading your husbands post about the hospital news made me go cold. thinking of you too. sorry it had to come at this time after Sunday's memorial but I hope you can separate the two events. I can never express how awful I feel for you. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

WHOAH! Seriously high hcg...... 6,127.
I had worked out that I'd be happy with anything over 2,000!!!!!
I had a page bookmarked where you enter your 1st HCG and then your 2nd HCG with hours passed and I am following the line almost exactly for the 'highest' recorded hcg. Way above the average       
I've doubled on average every 1day+14 hours..... very happy with those results.
eek!


----------



## sturne

Way to go Suzy.   

Xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I've got one word MULTIPLE


----------



## suzymc

sturne - thx hun...... how did it go yesterday?

heapy - shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....lol

I've just been chatting to my parents for the past hour about twins. I also found a website that said MAXIMUM hcg for a singleton on D23 is 4,400.... so I'm a lot over that!!! As my Dad has just said everything is indicating twins and it would explain why I'm so tired. But it could always be superman? Or maybe a very early implanter? I would be delighted but scared stiff about twins. I've always loved the thought of twins but ever since that woman said she didn't think I could carry twins I've been concerned. BUT my consultant never said anything to me and I'd have thought she would have been honest with me about something so serious and would not have allowed me to have 3 blasts put back in had we have had 3 blasts to put back in!!!!!! oh gosh! Oh well like DH said we will know by a week today. eek!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Yep its quiet but never fear most of us are never too far away.

How did the memorial go Simone? Have been thinking of you. I haven't yet seen any of your hospital news. 

Suzy- never mind Waity Katie stealing your thunder, now you are giving Grace and Sturne a run for their money. Come on girls its not a competition how many you can have in one litter! We'll have to be opening a pumpkin creche for meet ups at this rate  

Heaps bring on the eatathon. Well tbh its started. We had Uni girls Christmas this w/e. One turkey down, another 3/4 dinners to go before the season it out. Perhaps you and I should start a 'who can eat the most sprouts' comp to rival the preggo girls' who can have the most babies in one go!'

Sturne - how many embies did you have put back? I'm wondering if you will have any identicals?
Grace - can they tell if yours is two separate embies that stuck or one that split? I'm always intrigued by multiples. Double the work and doubly worth it xx

AFM, tanning going well. Drinking to excess likewise. Exercise less so.

Love you all heaps xx


----------



## loopskig

Also AFM, booked for blood doning next Tues after work. Walked in today but they were too busy busy busy - a good thing I suppose. Heaps I am on the Bone marrow list too and praying I never get asked. No way I'd wimp out once approached but I'd rather not! xx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - yes I agree def more than one. Maybe you're having quads like me!! Thanks for asking about yesterday, but it didn't happen. I have appointment on Friday instead, so I will let you know. How are you feeling, have you been sick yet? Does it last all day?

Loops - I had 4 put back! I believe, although not 100% sure that three took, 2 are identical. But everyone I told, I.e nurses/hospital staff i just said I had 3 put back. That is bad enough with their looks of disgust etc, ref risks of multiples etc. but some girls in Greece actually have 5 put back....scary...

 grace, Heapy, whirl, Simone and all the missing pumpkins.

Afm - I have been signed off work now. Told work today, don't think they were overly happy but have to think of myself and little ones now. I need to take it easy...just been very tired lately, sickness gone off recently except for yesterday when I felt terrible all day.

Ref meet up- I would really love to come, but obviously I have no idea whether I will be able to or not....if I can come maybe I could catch a lift with you Heapy?
Love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - you will love twins (or more).  Hard work at first but then easy later as they take care of each other with minimal sibling rivalry, as they have never known one on one.  Also you are already highly organised, a planner etc.  you just have to be super organised and get a routine started when you can so they don't run rings round you.  There are so many better products out there now too.  They may worry about your womb with the added weight but I had the girls at 32 weeks and they are fine.  I will bring their special care pics to meet so people an see what they were like.  Bex was in the worst shape and I didn't get to hold or touch her for five days. She always seemed to be more delayed than Em in the first year and never crawled, then one day she just independently walked and was the first too.  They are all different as they grow

Loops - oh I am really going for it and now on third tin of Xmas chocs.  I haven't had any roast dinners yet so you may win the sprouts thing.  I can eat quite a few of them in one sitting, especially with cheese sauce.  Saw your in girls on fbook and it looked like you had fun.  As for marrow transplant - I know it is meant to hurt a fair bit when they take from hips.  Like you though I would still do it.

Sturne - great news you are signs off work.  Time to rest and grow those bubs.  You will be ticking off each stage Hun like I did with girls.  First it was get to 26 weeks, then 28, then 30 then at 32 they arrived.  Whatever happens you will be early and won't get to 40 weeks.  It's so exciting and you just have to take care of yourself and eat lots to keep your body energy levels up.  I will deffo take you to notts if you decide to come to meet.  I will be wrapping you up in bubble wrap however!  You can't let me know at the last minute if you feel up to it


----------



## suzymc

*loops* - lol you are funny. well our patch needed filling up a bit now didn't it. after everything we've all been going through.... it's the wrong time of year for exercising....... good news the blood bank was too busy. hope you're doing OK

*sturne * - defo!? blimey!!! DH says he refuses to believe there can be 2 in there. We'd love twins though. He'd just be very shocked, well so would I!! 2 will do though thanks though, lol. Well all the best for friday instead,  No puking yet. I came close last night. I have nausea - a lot - but it varies from day to day. Today is a lesser day than yesterday. It is at it's worse from about 10am-7pm. Oh wow! You've been signed off work for good? fantastic  I'm with you on the very tired.... it doesn't help that I'm now sleeping badly as I have just started to sleep on my left.

*heapy* - we'd love twins. we've always loved the idea of twins. I'm just so worried. I presume if you have 2 your womb has to grow a lot more? If I have any scars in there from my fibroid ops they could rupture my womb. I know it's too soon to worry, esp as twins haven't been confirmed yet and it wasn't even my consultant that put my worries in my head...but even so. At 32 weeks will they not be able to learn to bf? I would love to see your pics. oh twins also would mean not having to go through this awful process again  just worried I could be in danger of loosing both of them 

*afm* - swapped sides of the bed 2 nights ago as I always sleep on the right. I am really struggling on my left. I either wake up feeling numb or with bad back ache. how can this be benefiting them? so worried I'd cut off the circulation last night as I woke up barely able to move. This is a nightmare. It's just over worrying me I'm putting them at risk. Oh, see how I'm using 'them'. lol. I need some more nausea today to let me know I haven't harmed them. I wasn't really freaking out until now.    It's also waking me up mega early so it's not helping my tiredness. maybe that's why I'm over analysing? help!!

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - Bec was too poorly to BF and never worked up to it but she was nasally fed my expressed milk for three weeks.  Em was bf by day two and then topped up nasally when she got tired.  Compared to her full term bro she took to it no probs which is why I knew Evan just wasn't into it.  I don't think your womb will rupture but they will want to keep any babies in there as long as possible so multiples may mean bed rest in later stages.  It depends on how big they get as at 32 weeks girls were 4lb 1 oz and 4lb 2 oz so my body couldn't hold out. You just have to take it easy if it is confirmed.  Dint stress of left side thing either.  I was always waking up on back.  I had a maternity pillow and started sleeping propped up on pillow mountain( as it was nicknamed) so I knew if I did go on back blood flow would be not too bad and I wouldn't wake up too dizzy.  I really suffer with numb body parts when sleeping, even on memory foam


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thx for the advice and info. I am going to stop concerning myself with twins until tuesday now as for all we know it's just superman in here  I'll try and take it easy though. Will be quizzing you if it is confirmed. Oh I have woken up on my back both mornings throughout the night. I obv do not like sleeping on my left. Although we have a 'summer' bedroom where I sleep on my left but I never sleep well. You'll have to explain your pillow mountain further to me if needs be. Glad I'm not the only one who suffers from numb body parts. oh memory foam makes me worse. lol. Just been baking. I'm making a load of things for xmas to go in the freezer. Just made mini quiches that look like they came out of a supermarket  I thought making stuff in advance while I feel okish was a good plan. Mini pizzas and patatas bravas for this avo, then I need to make a 20min round trip for milk as I totally forgot to buy any yesterday and I have bread sauce & 2 portions of cauli cheese to make. All this is a lot better than working & will satisfy my constant want for carbs!!!!! lol. Can't get my head round working. xxx


----------



## suzymc

me again - are there any extra supplements I should be taking? I'm on pregnacare plus (the ones with the extra omega tablet). I am sure I'll get put on extra iron soon but will wait for tests for that. I'm having a glass of milk every other day for calcium. Is this enough?


----------



## sturne

You should be taking folic acid as well. At least up to 12 weeks, but if it's twins you might need to take for longer. I've been advised to take vitamin d tablets and calcium tablets too, so that's what I'm doing. But I will ask the consultant on Friday if there's anything else I should take. Xx


----------



## loopskig

I think pregnacare will cover you for folic acid x


----------



## suzymc

thx ladies.... my pregnacare says it covers the folic acid needed. If it's twins I'll ask if I need more.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - woah there!  You are so planned re Xmas.  I am crap when it comes to the homemaker side of things and happily will eat out at all other places this crimbo to avoid the cooking.  I was sleeping on pillow mountain from EC as my clinic said it would reduce fluid travelling to upper half and then when I got BFP I thought it was better to know that the blood could flow more easily.  After 12 weeks it is not recommended that any pregnant lady lies totally flat as it prevents the blood flow from legs to brain etc, so I just started early.  Suppliments wise I would say what you are on is good,I did pregnacare and omega for whole period to give me a boost and then also while expressing b milk.  I didn't need extra iron with girls till 26 weeks and never needed it with Evan.  As for folic I made sure I had my leafy greens and did eat cereal, which I know is not great nutritionally but they add folic and other vitamins so midwife said to eat.  I drank about a pint of milk a day as that was one thing I could stomach and tasted nice too.  They will tell you if you need any other suppliments as too much of the wrong think can cause damage.  A healthy diet like you already have usually covers everything.  

Sturne - I imagine you need extra suppliments as the gang will be leaching you of so much goodness, hence your tiredness.  As with any multiple they will be ok. It you will feel like crap

Loops - joe looked amazing in his ******** pic.  Bet you were such a proud mummy watching your ill superstar.  Special moments indeed!


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy great news on the blood test results. Don't worry about lying on your left side, I was told it was not essential until 20 weeks, when the baby is large enough to actually cut the blood supply, and even after that I regularly went to sleep on my side and woke up on my back! Also, although they prefer the left side it wont hurt to sleep on your right side and when you get big you will alternate sides about a zillion times a night anyway! I took pregnacare for folic acid and iron etc, until 12 weeks, then was given calcium and vit d and strong fish oil by my midwife and told to stop taking pregnacare at that stage. Very impressed with the baking!

Sturne glad you have been signed off work, now make sure you rest! And it will be lovely to see you if you can come to the meet.

Loops, tanning and drinking sounds much more fun than exercise!

Heapy great news about Evan. I am going to start weaning in a few weeks, looking at doing a mixture of purees and baby led I think. We ordered a jumperoo for christmas and Im so glad as Bethany tried one out at a friend's today and loved it, so I'm hoping it will give me 20 mins after 5pm to cook dinner.

1st weekend in feb is good for me

AFM we are all good, very busy at the moment so not much time to post. I made some mince pies today with Bethany 'helping' but its not easy with a baby about! And I totally overfilled them so they have sticky gooey edges.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
Don't know what to think but my little sis (33 years old) has just told me that she is starting IVF on 23rd Dec. I didn't even know they were trying but apparently she has blocked tubes. As she is still young then she gets 3 go's on the NHS. I guess if she did fall pregnant then I would obviously be pleased for her but will be a little jealous as it will be my parents first grandchild, does that make me really bad?? 
Anyway as we were chatting I gave them my news that we are thinking about adopting but mum didn't really comment only to say that she considered it when she was younger...
We haven't heard anything from our local council so will chase them up again, as we are now keen to get things moving along... 
Sorry this a quick post but I am on my phone but will try some personals soon...

Take care, Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - glad its not just me kicking off early.  He is so much happier on fruit and veg purée.  He sleeps better,  goes to toilet better and is all round happier.  I make sure he still has his milk intake first as I know how crucial that is.  Funnily sweet potato with PUMPKIN is his fave so far.  I am using Ella's kitchen pouches as they last 48 hours and freezing them in portions.  Also they are milk free.  Once he takes to it I will get the food processor out and make my own stuff

Ali- I think it's understandable for you to feel the way you do and I bet your sis was nervous to tell you in case you felt upset.  Why did you not get three funded goes if you don't mind me asking?  It is so hard when a close relative gets their family first and you guys have tried so hard.  My DP bro said one day they were planning a baby and a month later voila, while we had been trying for six years by then and only one mc.  Give that council a nudge on information - goodness only knows how kids get placed at that pace!

AFM -  making DP a photo book for birthday in dec of the whole ivf journey to date, with poas stick pictures included and the pictures I took of the drug delivery.  Nice to look back at the pics but also was thinking where has the time gone!


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies

*heapy* - ah! you see we don't have luxuries like you guys of being able to go into a supermarket and buy nice things like mini quiches/party food/sausage rolls etc etc so if I want them at Xmas I have to make them myself. plus I thought I'd get in early before the nausea may get worse. We will prob still eat out a lot but need things to snack on in the evening. thx for your vitamin advice 

*loops* - I agree with heapy. Joe just looked fab in the ** pic. What a little star he is. V proud of him too 

*whirl* - thx hun. I will try not to over worry (yeah right, lol lol). I just wanted to get in the habit early on. I did sleep all the way until 7am this morning AND without any numb body parts so v v happy about that. thx 4 vit advice. I can't find any of the right dried fruit for making mince pies. I normally get some in from the UK in in advance but I forgot (I blame IVF). So I will have to wait for M&D to bring some at New Year  I LOVE mince pies that have 'seeped'.

*alig* - oh gosh! I can understand how hard it must be/feel for you. Especially that she is given 3 free. No, it doesn't make you really bad for thinking that. You're allowed to be jealous. I've always been jealous of my brother having kids BUT I love them to death and you will too. Aunty love is great and it's loads of fun being an Aunty & the kids will always see you as someone special. It's such a lovely thing that you will soon feel differently. I do hope everything works out for them though as I wouldn't wish IVF on anyone. Good luck chasing the council up.

*heapy again* - oooooooo b'day pressie for DP sounds fab. I've always been meaning to ask you..... are there any plans for him to become DH? Sorry for being nosey...lol

*afm* - not a huge amount to report. More baking today. Xmas sales are rubbish!!!!!  Slept v well last night so happy about that. I'm 6 weeks today  Nausea seems to be less right now which naturally worries me a little. Still v v tired though. Slept for 1 hour yesterday afternoon. Far too early for baby naps!!! But I was just sooooo tired. That's the 3rd day in a row that I've fallen asleep in the afternoon. My tummy is also way too big for only 6 weeks.

love 2 all 
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

5 more sleeps.......


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the nausea and other symptoms will come and go so don't worry.  All will be well for the scan.  One photobook is now done and complete.  It was a mammoth task!  Hope he likes it.  I am pretty pleased with end result and did it as joint crimbo and birthday as I won't last out until 27th dec.  we got engaged the year before ivf and wanted to be married before DP Dad passed away but unfortunately it was not to be and then just after we lost him we got accepted on ivf, so that became focus and now we have no money for extras like marriage.  Evan is more important anyway and so we will wait a few more years I would think.  We will have been together for nine years next April so what's a few more hey!  

aFM - have serious baby problems with a rolling baby who won't stay on his back but tantrums when on his front.  learn to roll back boy, please, my ears are bleeding hahahahahaha


----------



## suzymc

heapy - haha! funny Evan..... come on boy work it out for mummy's sake. lol. Well done on the mammoth task completion. I'm sure he'll love it. Aw who needs marriage anyway. It sure can wait..... what's a few more years. We didn't get married for 8 years xxxxx
I have made the most delicious bread sauce today. nom nom. bacon quiches also done which I've already sampled. sausage rolls and sausagemeat stuffing is on the agenda this weekend.... and hopefully decorating the tree if it ever arrives. Time for a rest now


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I wish I could be more like your culinary self.  Mind you I did knock up a homemade guacamole for the first time tonight.  When is the tree due to arrive?


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
Told my cat back to the vet tonight for a check up following her op last week and got the devastating news that her thyroid was cancerous, the vet thinks it might spread to her chest so we have to keep an eye on her breathing. I think we will have to make that horrible decision sooner than we thought   
We have to take her back next week to have her stitches out.

Also had a horrible week having to say goodbye to those that have been made redundant, thankfully I am not one for now. 

Heapy - the reason we had to pay was that I was too old. Firstly they gave me rounds of clomid and then I was overweight and after finally losing the weight I was then too old so at least my little sis learning from my experience has got in there soon enough..
Suzy - 5 more sleeps wow you must be so excited, I too believe there is more than one in there    

Bye for now, going for another little cuddle with my old girl...

Ali


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali -  that's awful news about your furbaby.  I hope that it isn't too prograsive in her.  Is cat cancer the same as ours where it is slower growing in the elderly.  Fingers crossed that is the case and you have a lot longer together.  Glad to hear you survived the cuts but horrible for the people going and so close to Xmas too.  I can't believe they didn't honour your weight loss with your free goes, whatever your age.


----------



## suzymc

whirl - OH MY!!!!! those ** pics with Bethany in are just GORGEOUS. Those outfits you've got them all in are just soooooooooooo cute. LOVE LOVE LOVE. Was it a noisy party by any chance or was the crying from all those babies not too bad? lol xxxxxxxxxx

heapy - you have to imbrace your inner Nigella  Tree is due to arrive today or tomorrow but we're missing all sorts of parcels that should have arrived earlier on in the week. It's like there's been a black out on post to our address

alig - oh no! I am so so sorry to hear about your furbaby. She has the same as what our lovely 10fingers had. Have they said how long you will probably have with her? 4 more sleeps 

afm - KNACKERED.COM..... not complaining as I'm hoping it's the bubs keeping me so tired. If I could describe how scared I am of a MMC words could not describe it.... I think as each day to my scan gets nearer I get that bit more scared. Off to French lesson in a bit. That'll distract me for a bit.

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - this period of time to the first few scans is the most nerve wracking and yes the mind works overtime.  Try not to worry and just enjoy each second and remember that the doc said it was good position etc.  it is only natural to now worry as it is so precious to get to this stage.  I just used to set myself stages to hit and then would mentally tick of reaching it.  For me it was 9 weeks, then 12, then 16 and so on.  I don't think you ever truly relax and even when they are placed in your arms you then start worrying about other external factors.  I am no better now the girls have hit 16 and worry non stop.  We are having slow post too.  Guess it is where online shopping is such a major player now.  Enjoy your French lesson x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

I hope you are all well and looking forward to Christmas! 

Sorry have been a bit AWOL from this thread for a bit. I do have a confession to make.......as you know I was going for tx at the Argc and after numerous delays due to immunes I decided to keep qt about when we finally got round to cycling. Long story short we got our BFP confirmed today with a very healthy hcg of 684 9 days after transfer. 

Over the moon, excited and bloody petrified at the same time. It's very early days so trying to take one day at a time but wanted to let you all know. 

I hope you don't mind me not posting on here about my treatment, the Argc was so intense and I just needed to do this own my own. 

Lots of love to all the pumpkins 

Xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Fantastic!  Congratulations!  X.


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - that's fantastic news and BIG congrats on the BFP!  I totally understand you wanting to do this one quietly if things were so intense.  I am really happy for you and please do enjoy each baby step of a day xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi -                          
jeez Louise hun. those are mega high levels. What did I say about twins? that's like 3 times the amount of my hcg & 1 day before me aswell. I don't think I've ever seen levels that high on D9. WOW!!!! I don't even think Sturnes quads gave her a hcg that high. YAY. Soooooo lovely to be pregnant at the same time as you. I hope to see you on the July/Aug due date thread soon. What's your next step? Do you have to keep going in for hcgs? I know it's a bit patronising of me to say but try not to be terrified. With those hcg levels I really don't think you have anything to worry about. Do you feel pregnant yet? Everytime I decide I feel less pregnant something happens in me to remind me I am pregnant. Today for example a dress I fitted in 1 week ago now makes me look 3 months pregnant. So happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Wow! What fabulous news sneaky girl! That's so brilliant. A great start to the weekend. I'm a bit sorry you went through it without support from the girls but clearly you didn't need it as you have got the result you deserve. Hurrah! Have you told family today?

OVER THE MOON FOR YOU xx x x xx xx x x xx x x xx x


----------



## loopskig

Did i read your signature right. Lexi, 4 blasts? Impressive! Xx


----------



## Whirl

Lexi thats fantastic news, so pleased for you! We will have lots of little pumpkin babies in 2013!


----------



## sturne

Lexi congratulation Hun, great news                    xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Thanks so much ladies and for your understanding why I kept it QT! 

Loops - I had 2 blasts put back and 2 frozen, which just goes to show how fab the Argc are as I'd never got past day 3 before and was convinced I had an egg quality issue. Just told parents and siblings for now. Few of my close friends knew we were having treatment which I am now really regretting as would like go keep this a secret for a bit longer - any suggestions on how to avoid it with them?

Have a great weekend all - better start getting organised for Xmas as literally haven't bought a single card, present, tree, etc!! Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - We are still just telling anyone that asks that we're currently going through a cycle. Most people don't remember/realise how long it all lasts anyway. We've only just got the tree up and bought pressies.

*afm* - tree arrived yesterday while I was at my french lesson. I got back to find DH had unpacked it on the floor & told me there was no stand. So I went online to Amazon and basically they couldn't send a replacement as it was no longer in stock. So I said I'd go out and try and get a new stand. I couldn't find one and decided we'd just have to make do. Then as I was unpacking the shopping I noticed a tree stand sat on the radiator. I mean honestly! My DH is such a duh brain sometimes. lol. So today I've done the tree which took 3 hours from start to finish. lol. It looks lovely though. Very Christmassy here now. We've just put up all the other decs in the kitchen & dining room. Now I just need presents to arrive. hehe! 
And now I need to rest 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - how did friday go? any news? xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - hahahahaha on your tree story.  Poor DH and HIS pregnancy brain.  I sense you will have to really look after him throughout the next seven months!  

Sturne - hope your consultant meeting went well?

AFM -  have been having a lovely weekend with my childhood friends.  One is over from oz and one back from London.  They hired a lakeside cottage twenty mins away so I could join in some fun but pop home to be with Evan and bring him out too. Had my first evening away from Evan since e was born but I was very sneaky and for each alcoholic drink I had I made sure a pint of water or cup of decaf tea followed so didn't get a hangover ad was well enough to put others to bed.  Heading back over there with Evan for Sunday dinner later.  Had a bit of a revelation on Thursday following an article on bbc health and it looks like Evan has a soft palate cleft as he has no dangly bit (uvula) and a long notch at back of throat.  Kind of explains BF, bottle sucking issues and why he refluxes through the nose.  Just a bit sad that each health professional I have mentioned it to didn't bother to check and at birth only his hard palate was checked when he couldn't bf. so off to docs to get it confirmed but I am pretty sure of it.  DP was so nsupportiv and accused me of trying to find things wrong all the time- yeah not very helpful to accuse the person of that who as spent four and a half months coaxing a aby to eat what is required and who has dealt day and night with colic, blood in nappies, diarrhoea etc.  flippin men!  He also insisted on he lie in today as he had done night feed previous night while I wasnt there and when I pointed out he had one last week he said, well it's your fault you didnt get one as you must have made yourself busy...yes I replied, I got up early to get to his mums so she could see the baby before he had to be home for his lunch sleep!!!!


----------



## Lexi2011

Heapy, my god son (now 3 and 1/2) had an undetected cleft palate - despite showing all the signs as a baby (prob feeding, not putting on weight, being sick through his nose) my best friend kept raising this with the doctors and health visitor who disregarded it. They only diagnosed it about 9 months ago due to his speech despite all the docs being convinced it was a hearing issue. 

I am not telling you this to worry you further but if there are any issues it's better to identify them when Evan is a baby, rather than like my god son who now needs months of speech therapy to essentially learn to speak again. 

Hope you don't mind me sharing this story - I've seen my best friend go through hell with this so better to be overly cautious with theses things. 

Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*lexi* - I've just seen your addition to your signature  how fab. Looks like you're increasing nicely there hun. by today you'll be over the amount needed to see bubs on a 'condom' scan. exciting. 

*heapy* - yeah! shouldn't it be me with pregnancy brain? My parents didn't believe me when I told them. haha! Yes, I think he will need lots of looking after. bless.
gr8 to hear about your weekend. sounds really lovely  apart from your DP being a pl*nker. Oh I don't blame you having a non-alcoholic drink with each alcoholic one. I don't think I'll ever be able to drink lots again after so long not drinking. I also don't blame you feeling how you feel for Evan. There's nothing like a mother's intuition and I'm all for finding out what could be wrong so it can help their future. My bro & his wife both buried their heads in the sand over problems with both my niece and nephew and now they suffer because nothing was done until too late. It certainly sounds like it could explain a lot. Flippin' men indeed. You're totally doing the right thing by going to the docs to get it diagnosed. If he has this I will not be happy that they hadn't worked that out for you. That is their job afterall.

*afm* - sick as a dog today. almost wish I could be sick to make it feel better. right now the only thing that helps my nausea is eating!!!! but to eat I first have to cook the food which makes me feel worse.  I'm hoping as I'm worse today that it can only be a good sign. 2 more sleeps. eek! I think I'll have to get something to start snacking on. Any recommendations?

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*CHRISTMAS CARDS*

Who would like a Christmas card ?     

PM me your addie - and remind me of your OH's name as I am useless at names

whirl - already written you a card as I have your address 

lexi - lost your address 

loops - only got your address on my sat nav which I can't find. PM me it again please hun & I promise I'll keep it safe. Oh and Kigg is always Kigg when you talk about DH.... so you have given me a mental block.. am I right with Paul?

Love 2 all. I'm finally feeling very Christmassy 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Pumpkins


OMG i can't believe there's another BFP's on this thread, it's been really lucky lately!  Congratulations Lexi   I'm over the moon for you.


Suzy I'm really pleased for you, hope your scan goes well, maybe there's more than one!


Can anyone give me any tips to help me get a BFP next time?  
We've got our appointment through for Care Nottingham, the consultation is with Simon Thornton, he's group medical director.  Got a Follical scan on WEdnesday so it's moving quickly as only did the referral 2 weeks ago.  I'm excited and scared at the same time.  I'm a little worried as I've got a copy of our treatment notes from last clinic, they told us the sperm they got from DH was good quality, but the notes say its poor and ICSI would be technically difficult, we have 3 straws frozen and DH is saying he doesn't want another op on his you know whats.  Saying that i got pg with this sperm that was frozen.    Really hope Care can do it for us next time 


Love Daisy x


----------



## sturne

Thank you Suzy and heapy for asking about Friday. Suzy Hope the sickness has worn off a bit this evening.

So spent most of Friday at hospital. The plot thickens... We believed we were having one set of identical twins and a separate two....but we are having two sets of identical twins...they took a long time scanning me getting all measurements etc. we are going back tomorrow and they will then put a pregnancy plan in place. There are only very few people who have had two sets of Id twins and I believe the chances are about 10 million to 1 so no wonder we are all a bit shocked!! They are going to put a cervical stitch in me next week to try to stop prem labour. So very excited, but very scared at the same time, obv without going into too much detail we are at very high risk. But hay, have to think positive. I think it is just a bit daunting when they give you all the facts and statistics, but hopefully all will be ok. It was good to see the little babies all again.

My parents came over for lunch today, it was nice to see them. My parents have just sold their house. The plan is we are converting some of our out buildings into a property for them. This was always the plan, but now I have quads on the way I think I will certainly need their help. They will have to live with us until the house is built.

Heapy- men!! Go with your instinct, best to get it double checked. Glad you enjoyed your weekend with your friends.

daisy - good luck with your next cycle. I don't know what the winning formula is, and don't know what your history is, but for us after every failed cycle it was important to try something different.  We changed clinics after two failed attempts, because we felt just being told we were unlucky was not good enough. We wanted further tests and that's why we chose serum. After meeting Penny I just knew that she was the person who would make our dreams come true...and after two attempts with her we got our long awaited BFP. I just wish all my ff buddies could get a BFP too, some of them have had soo many goes and still keep getting bfns, it's just so sad and unfair!!

I will let you know how tomorrow goes. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - yeah a bit sad that no one continued to check after the first hospital check where they looked at the hard palate but I k ow the soft one is harder to spot then.  All midwives that did home visits picked up him not watching even on a bottle and I mentioned the nee reflux at six week check but no one bothered to explore further and I got so good at coaxing him to eat that he has gained weight really well and is above 50th centile so they don't really explore things.  Usually milk allergy children have weight issues and are smaller which is why they looked at that last too.  I am not worried about him having future surgery etc as that's just the way it is.  I know it's not ideal but of all the things that can be wrong with a child it's down in the minor section really when weighed up against other things. One of his big sis had repetitive ear issues and is slightly deaf now from it.  She was in speech therapy for a year when she was seven.  I have a really good doctor who Knows I take no nonsense and quite often tell him no- poor man!  So off to the docs this week.  I just want to k ow I am doing ok with how he is fed and how to prevent the inner ear infections etc.  thanks for sharing abut your friend too and please always do - I am a bit of a tough cookie and don't get offended/ worried at all

Suzy - DP gets so irritated with me spotting things and won't pay any attention to what i say bless the doc backs it up.  Funny cos when I last went to docs I took pics of the poo, told him what I thought it was and when he couldn't find the formula told him which one to order.  See like all of us on here I am a researcher and I tend to need to know anything before I can take it further so I don't get fobbed off.  Anyhow I will get it diagnosed this week and we can go from there.  It's a hard cleft to spot at birth but yes I too think that they should have done more checks as I mentioned different things.  Like I said above to Lexi, he is such a big, happy boy he doesn't fit the profile for allergies or clefts.  Oh poor sick you - mingin isn't it! Rich teas, ginger nuts, crunchy nut cornflakes, flapjacks, olives, chunks of cheese with apples or grapes, breadsticks wih dips, orange ice lollies, yoghurts, rice pud, cold dry toast with raspberry jam, jacket potatoes.  I will keep trying to remember.

Daisy - exciting times ahead but yen I can see why they would be scary.  I know ladies have had partners on vits and suppliments but I can REALLY understand DH not wanting another op- but then again I bet you are not raring to go at the thought of the invasion of your lady bits.  what have they said is your best chance?  

Sturne - wowzers two sets of identicals.  You are not going to get anywhere without people stopping you while you are out and about and how the heck do you find four equally nice outfits and not have then matching - it was a nightmare trying to do that for two and keep them individual.  You have absolute miracle babies there and you just have to sit back and try not to worry, as that would never change an outcome anyway.  What you do focus on is how great the healthcare system is with prem babies and just kniw you are in safe hands.  Never just wait and see and any twinges or feeling that thigs are not right you just get up that hospital As early intervention makes all the difference and they can hold off deliveries.  I was up there loads with girls.  It's time to just sit back and enjoy each second of them growing inside you.  Rest and eating well is so very important for you too.  I think there are hypnotherapy CDs in relation to multiples too.  That cervical stitch will help massively too. Will they scan you even more regularly?  Will you find out sexes?


----------



## suzymc

hello ladies

*daisy princess* - thx 4 my best wishes..... one more (restless) sleep to go. Is your follicle scan on wednesday going to then mean you are down regging soon? Also I'm a bit confused. Were your last clinic saying DH's sperm was poor in the frozen batches? Have Care said anything about his sperm and if they are happy using a frozen batch? 
No hidden formula here. We just did vitamins and a good diet. I think this time was different to the others because I also had DH on vitamins. We've never had a blast before let alone a best of the best so I do think it was down to DH having vitamins. Him & my consulant just like to think of it that 'each cycle is different' hmmmmmmmm. not convinced. all the best though hun, keep us all updated if you can

*sturne* - wow! 2 sets of identicals. A M A Z I N G !!!! I've recently done quite a bit of research into mono's as a couple of ladies on my due date thread are expecting monos. I never realised before about them, esp sharing the same sac and placenta. As you're past 12 weeks now has a membrane been confirmed between both sets? I'm really confused though. As identicals share the same sac how come it's taken until now for them to realise it was 2 sets of identicals? let us know how it went today. forever thinking of you. gosh! you should do the lottery with those odds hun. So good to hear you are optimistic and positive. that's exactly how you should be. the chances of something going wrong are very low. good news on the surgical stitch too. that'll keep them in there for sure  How lovely that your Ma&Pa are going to be living with you. you're going to need them. that's lovely  Like heapy says the healthcare nowadays is so amazing for these kind of circumstances that you can rest easy knowing you're in good hands. I will imagine you will have to be hospitalised but just go with the flow with that. It'll be for the best. I think all mono mummy's are hospitalised for monitoring and as you're a double mono you will be certainly in.

*heapy* - what day do you go to see the doc? I'm sure he will listen to you. You obviously have the touch when it comes to feeding someone who'd rather not be fed. thx 4 all the food tips. I'm going to get quite a few of those things in 2morrow. I got yoghurts in but just don't ever fancy one. I have started munching a cracker everytime I feel worse & it's so far working a treat...DH says I'm gonna be huge though. He can just butt out!!!! We've just been for a big lunch out so I feel fine now but I do need a nap this avo. It was like sleeping in a boat last night!!!!! I am also like zit woman today. I have 4 on my chin and found EIGHT under my ear earlier on. yuk!

*afm* - 1 more sleep. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I had a really strange dream last night about my consultant doing my scan. It was so so strange. Been running through a load of possible terms today with DH so we have a fair idea of what she may talk to us about. lol.
so so nervous. I don't know how people get through all this. DH is driving me mad. He's now asked me at least 5 times when my scan is tomorrow.... each time we go through it saying I want to shop first as I want to go straight home after and a few hours later he's saying he wants to pack his post tomorrow before we leave and shop after. he is driving me     There is no time for anything other than shopping. Why can't he just 'get that' MEN!!!

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies its AWOL girl popping in again to chuck some more of these around for our Lexi!            

So so thrilled!

Sturne your news is just amazing, how wonderful! 

Suzy I see you're scan is tomorrow, don't know if you saw my ** message, been thinking about you, and will be tomorrow, let me know how you get on x

Love to everyone else x x 

I'm officially non-radioactive from January so praying for a mini miracle in 2013 and will be attempting to get a little healthier after well and truly falling off the all things nutritionally good wagon. Here's wishing 2013 is a great year for us all, happy christmas ladies x


----------



## loopskig

Happy scanning Suze xx

Love to all,
Loops xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

All the best for the scan tomorrow Suzy. 

Hi to everyone else. 

XxX.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Ladies




Suzy - I'm not starting treatment yet, but they wanted a antral follical scan ready for our consultation in January.  Our last clinic said after the treatment that the sperm was good quality, but on the notes from when DH had his last MESA it says low density poorly motile sperm with poor morphology was found, it says icsi would be technically difficult, we had 4 straws but use 1 straw last time so we've got 3 left frozen at our old clinic.  Worried about using this sperm next time if its so bad.  I've got DH on wellman conception, pine bark and vit c, just incase he needs SSR next time (he'll not be happy if he does), but he drinks far too much, but won't do without it.  Looking forward for our consultation on 7th, see what a different clinic will do for us.  


Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, let us know how many you've got in there!   


Hello everyone else xxxxx


Love Daisy x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - one more day to go, one more day to go la la la la la, one more day to go!  Love that DH wants to fit the scan in around what he needs to do.  Oh so very typically male!  I can't wait to hear your news.  If you are feeling giddy and sick the acupressure travel bands you wear on your wrist day and night might help. I always swear by them.  Saw the doc today and will do Evan update below

10 f&t - so no more hulk- ness or glowing! I hope you fell off that nutritional wagon and rolled into a layby of excess!  I have good feeling for 2013 and happy crimbo to you too x

AFM - well mothers really do know best.  All confirmed that Evan has cleft of the soft palate so now waiting for specialist appointment in February and then they will schedule surgery for before July.  The doc looked at me like I was a little nuts when I said a news article had prompted me but when she examined him she said 'well spotted mummy'.  She had done his six week check and had missed it, as had quite a few other health professionals but it is a harder one to spot.  Would be nice though if some kind of leaflet was created with all the signs so that a mum knows to pursue it further.  Anyway as I was treating him like a reflux baby I had been doing all the right things.  I am not stressing as I have an amazing little man and in a year we probably won't even think about it.  Just would have been easier to not have spent so much time coaxing him to boob, forcing different bottles and teats on him and generally having to persuade him to drink milk, even when he was tiring.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Suzy - good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'll keep checking in for your news. Xxx

Heapy - good on you going with your intuition. Like you said it will all be forgotten in a year xx

Daisy princess - I saw a fertility nutritionist before this cycle and she put dh on something called proxeed - although he only had borderline morphology he produced the best quality sample yet. 

Love to all x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Suzy good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Heapy what a relief to have found out what has been causing Evan's feeding problems, although how frustrating for you that it has been missed by so many professionals.  I hope that the sugery comes round quickly for him.  How are you feeling about it all?

10fingers lovely to hear from you, will be praying that 2013 brings you everything you wish for    

Daisy good luck with all the appointments.  I can't offer you any advice, but we were told that if dh's sperm count was as low as it was at the consultants (about 1m) then given the other issues (motility etc) then icsi was likely to fail.  On the day, dh's sperm count was less than 1ml with all the other issues that went with it, but we have our daughter, so it can work.  Is there any way you could get your dh to at least cut down on drinking?

AFM, well it turns out that having the winter vomiting bug and continuing to breastfeed at the same time is no fun!  Luckily the worst of it happened over the weekend so dh could help out the rest of the time.  Fingers crossed but Bethany seems to be ok at the moment.

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

awwwww you ladies are so lovely  love you all. thank you all so so much for my best wishes. that has to help 
Off in a few mins so will be back later (hopefully) for personals.
Much love 2 all


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - was feeling relieved that the issue had eventually been found but today, after reliving things in my sleep, I am a bit angry.  They really put me through it in the hospital and if I think of all the times I had him sat near my boob trying to get him on it, midwives forcing himon it etc it is just sad.  I went through three weeks of trying so hard and now know it was a complete waste.  I also, at the midwives suggestion, have spent about £150 on various bottles and teats to help with his sucking problems and his colic because of cleft and milk allergy too, which was also a complete waste of time.  If they had looked at the back of his throat by the second day in hospital we would have known and he could have had the correct bottles etc.  I still would have expressed for those weeks as I wanted him to get the start but I wouldn't have put myself under so much pressure.  Looking back we have just had to muddle through and find our way but on the plus side he isn't too bad on his playtex bottles as they are long soft teats so easy to suck and he has taken to food really well, which is good as he needs to be good on it for surgery.  As for surgery, well I will be so worried at the time but he needs it so we just have to suck it up.  I hope it is done before I have to go back to work as we will have four weeks of aftercare needed.  It's quite painful for them and they have to learn how to eat again etc.  Urgh to you having the vomit bug and having to be so hands on at same time.  Hope Bethany escapes it!  Have you started her weaning yet?  

Suzy - you will now be on your way to have your scan but I am excited to hear how you get on.


----------



## Whirl

Heapy just read the bbc article on it, and seen the picture.  I am not surprised you are angry, surely it is a 2 minute check if that and should be one of the checks done by the paediatrician before the baby leaves the hospital.  It would have saved a lot of heartache and guilt, not to mention making Evan's life and yours a lot easier, if this check had been done.  At least you know now but how frustrating for you all.  Bethany seems to have escaped vomiting so far, she has had some greeny poos I think that is because I have been feeding her but not producing as much milk as usual due to not eating myself.  I was going to start weaning her this week but will probably now leave it until after we return from my parents on 30th Dec, as don't want her to get used to new things while we are away.

Suzy thinking of you!


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - his is even more noticeable as it doesn't rejoin and is just a big notch missing.  They could have diagnosed it the day after he struggled feeding but no use in worrying now.  I will make a complaint but more based on awareness being raised of the symptoms so it can be diagnosed immediately.  Like Lexi said though, even I am fortunate as some people don't even find out until late and then it is so much harder for the child, so I will look on the positives.  You must be feeling so crappy with still feeding but not having the right nutrition balance yourself.  Hope that you start to get back to normal soon and rebuild up what you have lost.  It would be such hassle for you to be away and throw in the weaning and it's not as if she is not being satisfied by the BF.  love green poo!  Evans is a kind of turquoise due to formula


----------



## suzymc

Hi Ladies
Aw not really sure how today has gone. Trying to feel optimistic but my brain is awash with stuff.
We had to wait ages to see her and when we finally went in she basically said she wasn't expecting to see much today as my womb is pants and it was mainly a scan to see how many are in here.
So we have 1 embryo that she had great difficulty seeing properly. (although pic of sac is very clear, bean itself isn't all that clear). She says she couldn't measure it properly so has written down "4mm?" which is a little small. She also said she couldn't properly tell but she thought the heartbeat seemed a little slow. Again bean was so far away she said it was hard to measure accurately. So I kind of wish we hadn't had a scan as now it's just made me worry because she has put me on a 'prescription of rest'. I'm to take it totally easy for the next 3 weeks and no exercise or housework etc. She's a little worried! She says bubs has nestled in well but isn't far off a bad area of my womb (I have read this can cause miscarriage later on at about 16 weeks  ). 
So trying to remain optimistic and thankful that at least bean has a heartbeat and it's going to remain the little fighter it's already proven to be with it's lovely hcg results. She said she will hopefully be able to tell more at the 9 week scan. This is on the 8th Jan so I think that puts me at 9 wks +5? 
DH has been ordered to do the hoovering in preparation for in-laws arriving. he won't do it right so I hope she can do some cleaning while she's here. lol. DH is being really precious now and says I can't even do the dishwasher!!!
I wish I felt a bit sicker or my boobs hurt a bit more today to give me a sign all is well. This could be 3 weeks of torture!!
Love 2 all. Got to go ring my Mum now. I'll do personals tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hang in there Suzy. It still has time to grow and there is a sac and heart beat. Those are the main things and thats good news. I had absolutely no sickness,  and only got painful boobs around 10 weeks. Lots of rest Hun and stay as calm as you can. Youre dong great. Big hug. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - remember you have the massive womb so seeing one so small will be difficult but amazing news you saw the sac and the heart is beating.  Please, please, please try not to worry as today you need to stay happy and focused on the little bean.  The sac is so important and it's great that is there. I know it is hard but please just keep thinking of Evan.  He really is here against all odds with his cord insertion so if he made it then you have every chance.  His first scan was just a little blob with what looked like a cowboy lasso coming off it.  These weeks are so tough with all the waiting to see the growth.  Like Simone says hang in there and you are doing really great xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

simone - thanks hun. I know I just have to focus on the positives and I know how lucky I am that there is a sac and a heart beat. I had painful boobs and nausea but both have eased off a bit now. But yes lots of rest and positive thinking.   xxxx

heapy - thanks to you too lovely. my womb is even more massive now too..... It's nearly 12cm now! eek! I am not going to let this get me down. Oooo yes it has a lovely sac. little bean is so tiny in it's big sac. lol. could barely see it on my scan. so so blurry. I had a good old chat with bean last night and told it how lovely it was to meet them and that it's OK to make mummy feel rubbish as then I will know it's still fighting in there.  Yes! These weeks are so tough. I know we're lucky to meet our little ones so much earlier than other women but it causes extra anxiety in some of us BUT I now know I should be taking it really easy because of my scan.  xxxx

afm - off now to do some things VERY EASILY..... lol. be back later for a proper catch up. xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

DH is driving me    I can barely go to the loo without him moaning. She didn't tell me to take it THAT easy.

*10fingers* - I know I keep apologising but I'm so sorry ** never notified me of your messages. naughty naughty ** making me look like I'm ignoring you!! Fantastic news on no longer being radioactive soon. That's something to celebrate  Yes! I second that. Here's to 2013 being the best year for the PP's ever.

*daisy princess* - oh right! well good luck for the 7th all the same. Good on you having DH on vitamins just incase. Vitamin E is better than Vitamin C though. Or the both together are just as good. I can send you a link to a good anti-oxidant vitamin if you'd like it? Well if he needs another SSR he's just gonna have to man up because it's not much for him compared to all the drugs we pump ourselves with etc etc!!! Oh my Dh is a major drinker too. It drove me to distraction at times as he just wouldn't give it up for me. But the anti-oxidant will help with that if he is to have a SSR.

*heapy* - thanks hun for you know what  xx Feeling less and less nausea by each day.  Odd I'm craving to be more nauseous as it made me feel so rotten. Just worried bubs isn't taking what it needs now. pray it doesn't give up, well done on your intuition with Evan. Great you have a diagnosis and now can move forward with getting him treated etc. At what age will he need the op? so good to hear you were doing everything right by him anyway but pants no-one diagnosed it sooner.

*lexi * - any news? how's it going? thinking of you

*whirl* - oh no, so sorry to hear you've been poorly. are you feeling any better now? fingers crossed for bethany not getting it

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi.

Suzy - sorry your scan outcome wasn't quite as you hoped. I have a good feeling that everything is going to be fine with little bean, and I still personally think you have two. Remember that it was very ealy for a scan and a lot can change from one scan to the next (don't I know it) and it sounds to me that the equipment they used was pretty crappy!! Don't give up hope hun, and as for the symptoms they do come and go. I didn't have many at the start and was wanting to feel sick for reassurance. Then when it came I was like "oh no why did I want to feel like this". Then it would go again for a few days, and then come back again, so honestly try not to worry about symptoms/ lack of them, we are all different and it doesn't mean anything is wrong. Nice that your dh is looking after you. So he should!! 

Heapy - cant remember what or when I last posted but just wanted to echo what Suzy has just said. I'm glad you can now put a plan in place for little Evan, and get it sorted.

10 fingers - lovely to hear from you, and yes here's to 2013 being a good year for us all. Take care hunni xx

Whirl - hope you are feeling better?

Afm - I think I told you I was at hospital on Friday. Well I went back on Monday to tell them we are going ahead with everything, had another quick scan from the top consultant there. Then went to see the anethaytist (sorry if spelt wrong) who explained the procedure for putting a cervical stitch in. I was told to come back tomorrow (tues) at 10.30am for the op to be done and that I would be in overnight. So yesterday I arrived at hospital, had op done a couple of hours later. It was a really weird experience. They prefer not to do it under general, as not great for babies (although they would if necessary). So instead they inject your lower back, which makes your legs and basically waist down not being able to feel a thing. So I was awake the whole procedure, but they put a curtain up so I couldn't see wat was happening. Anyway I have to say it was the most strangest feeling, not being able to move your legs or anything!! So op went well, they then took me back to the maternity ward, where I had my an private room. Really posh! Because I recovered quite quickly and they were happy with procedure etc they said I didn't have to stay in overnight.  dh stayed with me in the room until I was able to walk again. Then we had to wait absolutely ages until they got me some cyclogest from the pharmacy, which i have to use from today onwards up the back door (sorry for tmi).We finally got out just after 10pm. I have had some blood, but was told that was to be expected for next few days. Still scary to see blood though. So back home and resting now. Have to have scans every two weeks, so next scan 28th dec. pleased they are looking after me well though. Right I won't bore you anymore, sorry for waffling on but wanted to share past few days with you

Love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - good DH forcing you to rest, rest, rest but I think not weeping may cause more harm hahahahaha.  That nausea, sore boobs, headaches etc will come and go so ignore them as signs.  We have Evan's first appointment on 22nd feb and I guess the surgery will be planned from there.  They do it usually between seven months and a year but sometimes as late as 15 months.  Sooner the better in my opinion so it can all be a distant memory for him.  Was reading an article on great ormand st and they advised weaning at 17 weeks so thank goodness I did start early.  Little greedy guts loves his food too and has only refused a mix with parsnips in.  His morning risk with fruit purée is his fave though, same as mummy's was.  Oh farleys rusks was another thing I ate while pregnant in all stages.  Got added iron and vitamin too so can't be bad.

Sturne - wow you had the spinal experience!  Strange isn't it.  Even worse if they have to roll you on your side at any point as you feel like a massive weight and that they will drop you.  So glad stitch went well.  I booked the private room after section and recommend it.  It is a flat rate too and not per night so I guess if you stay later it's a bargain.  I always back doored the cyclogest as can't do the sensation of mushiness in other areas. Wow two weekly scans too - I am so happy they are going to do this properly with you so you can see each step and be reassured.  Will you get extra monetary help from the government for all that you are going to need?  Surely pampers are going to chuck you freebies!!!  You could end up a mini celeb with this you know.


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - that was not meant to be angry smiley but boingy eye one


----------



## suzymc

*sturne* - thanks sweetie. your post to me is very reassuring. not quite sure on there being two though. she did search around a lot for signs of any other and as beanies sac was v big on the screen I'm sure she would have seen it had there been two. glad you have a good feeling all will be well  I like that feeling. she measured me on the same machine etc that she uses for looking at my follicles and (old) fibroids. lol @ your nausea story. maybe I should just be happy as I am. lol. just scared stiff beans heart is gonna give up. but that's only natural to be worried. great to hear your surgical stitch is now in. Oooooo that sounds a v strange experience. I will think of you resting as I'm resting. hehe! sending you happy resting vibes right now.......... Great to hear they are going to monitor you exactly as they should..... I had some questions for you in my last post to you....see if you can find it if you can  xxx

heapy - haha! I did tell him weeing was essential and so is me cooking as I'd rather starve than have him cook. But out-laws arrive soon so I will retire then from cooking until at least the 2nd Jan  I promise to now ignore signs if they come and go, esp after what you & sturne have just said to me. I'll just worry about other things instead. haha! no kidding but this is so so hard. Good news on the app being soon in the new year. Oh yes, I bet you can't wait for this to all be fixed and no longer a worry. 2013 will be a new change for you guys too. A friend of mine started weaning at 17 weeks too and her little one is v v healthy and happy. great that he loves his food too. u can't get farleys rusks over here  I am currently addicted to Satsumas. xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, hope you're ok? I know you feel disappointed but I think a sac and lovely heartbeat is perfect at this stage. Sounds like hubby's looking after you - enjoy it! 

Hope everyone's ok? I've been in London for a couple of days as needed Intralipids for my immunes. The Argc doesn't let up at this stage and sometimes think the monitoring can cause added stress. Just desperate to be at home and in my own bed for more than one night. Hoping to have my scan at the end of next week, they won't give me a date yet as think they wait until levels are over 10,000 so still a bit to go. 

To say I'm disorganised for Xmas is an understatement!! Xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy how are you?  A heartbeat and sac is great, try not to worry too much about the measurements and heartrate as she could not say anything for definite.  In my view any ivf/icsi embryo that was conceived outside of the womb has to be tough and I am confident that your little bean is a real fighter.  I just wish I could make these few weeks go quickly for you!  Make sure you continue to rest as much as possible, and don't spend time worrying about the house not looking right etc.  I didn't have many symptoms at the beginning apart from a bit of nausea which came and went throughout the first ten weeks and extreme tiredness, my boobs didn't feel different until I started breastfeeding.

Lexi hope the treatment you are having isn't too stressful, when do things start to ease off?  I think you have the ideal excuse to be disorganised for christmas, and the perfect Christmas present!

Sturne you are not boring us at all!  Glad the procedure went well, and really pleased to hear you are having such regular scans.  Also, as you progress make sure you get checked out at any stage if you have any niggles or worries.  I ended up being monitored a few times for fetal heart rate during the later stages, all was fine but it is better to get checked out and find nothing than worrying about something and not finding a potential problem.  And I second what Heapy said about the free stuff - you can get loads of free stuff when you are pregnant anyway but if local companies find out you are expecting four little pumpkins then they will want to offer you stuff and I'm sure you will need it!

Heapy - I have changed my mind again and think I might start weaning tomorrow, I think Bethany is still hungry now, and also she watches us eat so intently.  I will just see how it goes, if I try her and she is not interested we will leave it until we get back again.

AFM well I am much better now thanks.  DH has had a milder version of it, he was only sick once and was not up all night running to the loo, but from the fuss he has made you would think he was dying!  Men!  Luckily Bethany appears to have escaped it, I am worried my milk supply has dried up a bit though because of me not eating, and hoping I notice a difference in a day or two.

Love to all, especially missing pumpkins including Charlotte, Ruth, Mungo, Ali, and Baby 

Love whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

*sturne again* - I also echo what whirl said as I meant to say the same thing myself.... you never bore me. Always interested to hear all about how you're getting on

*lexi* - oh gosh hun! ARGC still being really intense then? I'm OK thanks lovely. I am remaining positive. Afterall I am a positive pumpkin  Stuff Christmas with all it's stuffing. Your little one(s) are more important. Don't worry about it hun. Christmas doesn't have to be totally organised. thinking of you and I hope you get home soon

*whirl* - I'm good thanks hun. Feeling more positive today. Been feeling really rubbish again so happy bubs is taking what it needs from me again. It was all just a bit of a disappointing app with her really. We were expecting her to at least say congratulations!!! Didn't happen!!!! lol, I wish you could make these few weeks go quickly for me too. I am teaching myself to ignore 'issues' with the house. Glad to hear you are much better. Get lots of grub in you now to get your milk flowing again  I'm sure it'll build up again. Sorry to hear about G. Bless him. It's always worse for a man isn't it!?!?!. Gr8 news Bethany didn't get it

*afm* - I let DH cook dinner last night!! Why oh why? I was doing a chicken foo young so asked him to do an omelette instead as I was so tired and feeling extra pants. He was actually quite excited to be cooking and went off to cook. I hadn't thought he'd cook something else. He cooked a turkey pie that had foie gras sauce in it (not supposed to be eating that) and chestnuts (nuts!!) It has been in the freezer for weeks.... and we had roasted chick peas (don't ask) and rostis that he covered in red thai pasta. OMG, just typing that makes me want to hurl. It took me ages to eat it as I was basically forcing it in. I then spent the rest of the night eating dry crackers in an attempt not to be sick. Bless him, he tried and wasn't to know but he really should have just done an omelette. lol. On another note his main xmas pressie still isn't here. I'm getting VERY worried now.
Off out to do various things and book my 12 week scan.  Promise I'm taking it easy though.

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy - are nuts a no during pregnancy? I haven't bought J anything yet and really no time to do so! X


----------



## loopskig

It a dictated phone message ladies so apologies for the typos

Lexi have a read up on nut. I don't believe there is any danger for pregnant ladies but there are theories about eating nuts affect allergy in your unborn child. Conflicting advice whenever you ask though.

Susie sorry to hear you did not have the ideal scan experience. Sounds really good though darling. Your levels excetra are where they should be. Thinking of you and hoping that you really are resting up.

Stern glad to hear your stitch op went okay.

Love to heap whirl et al x x


----------



## suzymc

*lexi * - I'm not going to avoid nuts but I'm not going to eat many either.... if that makes sense. there is very conflicting research

*loops * - thx darling.

*afm* - bad to worse!!!! Just been to the hospital to book the 12 week scan as instructed. Very glad we did!! She wanted us to come in next week for a scan. We were like why when our next scan is at 9 weeks and we aren't supposed to see this doctor until 12 weeks. She said it's because it's "decolle". I said to DH what does she mean it's decolle. He said he think she says it's unstuck. So long and short of that is I am booked in for an urgent scan next week on Thursday.
So I texted my SIL about the words we didn't understand on my notes. I'd spoken to her the day before about my scan and she'd said when she was pregnant with her daughter she had a scan at 7 weeks and was told she was going to have a miscarriage and to go to bed for 1 week. She did this had another scan and well the rest is history as her daughter is now 22. So she texted back to say that the words on my sheet of paper meant exactly what she had. ugh! panic. I've just spoken to her now and she says it either means they the embryo is starting to come away or hasn't quite attached and to try not to worry but I must rest.
The lady at the clinic seemed quite surprised I hadn't bled and my SIL also said this is a good sign and that it's more likely it's not quite settled in yet or that they just have nothing to compare it against as it's my first scan. But as we know it has a heart beat and she had told me the embryo itself was embedded well. DH & I are just in shock though. Nothing was mentioned like this on Tuesday. 
So now I really am taking this rest thing seriously. Not that I wasn't before but now I really am.
Now to get Dh to clean up the birds cages, hoover and clean the bathrooms without nagging him! ugh!

love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, so sorry to hear that.  Glad that your scan has been moved forward and hope you get some proper answers next week.  Glad you are resting, and hold on to your sister's positive story


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - on motorway to Bristol but just wanted to say I am thinking if you.  In this instance knowledge is power and you now know that you have to give yourself a few weeks of taking it easy.  No pain, no bleeding and still feeling tired are all great symtoms.  This is your miracle so just keep believing and focusing on those positives and thinking of your 22 year old niece and all our other miracles.  You can do this Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Suzy, I agree with the others. Rest and take it easy. You have all very positive signs. I'm thinking of and have prayed all will be well. XxX


----------



## sturne

Suzy - sorry to hear this. I echo what Heapy said,take it easy and you can do this....I will     your scan will be ok next week. 
In answer to your question, maybe we just presumed it was one set of identical twins and two separate ones, but I guess we were all in shock, including the sonographer so maybe she just didn't put us right, but on my notes she had written 2 sets of identical twins but it was written in jargon so didn't understand what it said anyway.....anyway I don't care, as long as they are doing fine that's all Im worried about.

Afm - bought a few maternity bits now, as I was running out of clothes to wear (especially bottoms) as my   is getting bigger!! Right better get wrapping some Xmas pressies up. 

Thanks for all your nice messages girls, pleased i don't bore you all. Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Suzy sorry to hear that, pleased you're getting plenty of rest and DH is looking after you.  At least your scan has been brought forward, sounds like you've got alot of symptoms so try and relax and think positive      


Hello everyone else x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
Just wanted to say Suzy try not to worry, I know that is easier said than done, hopefully you will get some answers next week.

AFM took my cat back to the vets today to have her stitches out and the bad news is we have found another lump. We have decided not to have her poked around anymore and to make the most of the time with her left, the vet said this will probably be weeks perhaps months, but at least she will be home at Xmas.
Anyway I have now finished work until 2nd Jan, so time for some rest and relaxation...

Off now for some more hugs and kisses with my little fur baby...

Ali


----------



## sturne

Ali- Ahh, poor cat. I know what's its like, I had to have one of mine put down earlier in the year and it was just so sad coming back home without him. I hope you manage to have a nice Christmas with your fur baby. Xx


----------



## suzymc

morning ladies.
thanks for all your lovely messages. I still just don't get how this can be happening. I am so convinced she's got this wrong. I mean she said she couldn't see properly so how could she even tell it was coming away? and how could she not even mention it? neither of us remember her saying anything other than the size of bean, it's heartbeat and her poor "visibility". But then the sac looks perfect on the scan. anyway just got to try and not think about it for a few days
ugh! what a night though. could not sleep. listened to rain all night and then got up to find I'd been sharing the bed with a massive bodied spider. It's still in the bedroom aswell. yuk yuk
no clue if out-laws are arriving today or tomorrow yet but DH still has lots to do (lol)
cancelled my french lesson party for fear of crying!!!
love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the only things that are now important is you on total rest, that you and DH eat and he takes care of animals for you.  Dust, dirt, entertaining people all has to go on the back burner.  No one will care that the house is not up to the usual standard.  Do not put yourself under any pressure that is not really needed.  Her visibility was so poor that she probably didn't get a good enough look so gave a general prognosis of what could be wrong.  More than anything just take it as a warning and take the advice to rest.  I know it is hard, especially at this time of year when it's all hustle and bustle, but as I did last year you will just have to duck out of Suzy the hostess and just snuggle under a duvet and let it all go to pot.  So glad you are getting the early scan.  Now it is time to just tick off each day where all feels well as a step closer to the prize.  You need to sleep too missy!  This is when our bodies heal and generate so very important.  If you are awake at night thinking then you are going to need to catch some naps in the day.  The problem with ivf is I bet lots of pregnancies start like this and then correct themselves but we never know as they only start to scan at 12 weeks.  My friend used to pay for early ones and had the slow heartbeat thing and now has a lovely daughter who was born in September.  Just keep doing the positive visualisation - do you have a pregnancy hypno cd?  I can get mine from the friendship circle it is rotating through and send it to you if you dont xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, I agree it really doesn't make sense. Can't you call and speak to the consultant who did your first scan? I hope it's just miscommunication, try and rest up and relax xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
Just had a call from the council at last about the adoption process. They are going to send some info in the post and we are invited to an information morning on 16th Jan, the first step in a very long process. He also gave me his name and direct line and said he would be the main contact from now on. Feels like something is happening again at last....

Ali


----------



## Simonechantelle

So pleased for you, and wishing you all the best. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thx hun. Yes I am taking the rest seriously. I am also planning a nap in about 15mins  Dh is currently cleaning out the birds cages behind me and only now has a couple of tasks left. they are due in a couple of hours......eek! I feel so positive that all is well and I am sure if there was something wrong I'd feel that something was wrong. So everything is now officially done and I will just be moving to go to the toilet, get a drink and go for the odd lunch out. That's it!!!! I promise.  I always feel better very first thing so I am sure that is proof sleeping helps us feel better/ get better. Mungo has offered me a pos visualisation CD. Haven't quite decided if I want to do that yet. but thx hun xx

ali - that is fantastic news on hearing from the council AND getting a designated man. 2013 is the one for us all  xx


----------



## Whirl

Ali that's great news about the adoption process.  At this stage, I would also recommend getting info packs from other agenies, including voluntary agencies or neighbouring councils, as its important that the agency you choose is right for you and you can tell a lot about the type of service you will get from the initial response.  The BAAF website and also Adoption UK  website can tell you about agencies available in your area.  So sorry to hear about your cat.    

Suzy so glad you are taking the rest seriously.  It is frustrating, but your body is working really hard at the moment to protect this little embryo and needs all the help it can get!  Glad you are feeling positive.  I really struggled for the first trimester of pregnancy, I think that because my body hadn't got me pregnant naturally I found it hard to trust that it would do its job during pregnancy, but as you know I was panicing for no reason.  Use the inlaws as a nice distraction until your next scan but do not be tempted to do anything for them!  P.S I ate nuts throughout my pregnancy as there are no nut allergies in the family and I am adicted to them.

Loops how are you doing?

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## loopskig

Good Ta Shirl. Pretty swamped under a mountain of Christmas and birthday paraphernalia. Joe will be 4 on Boxing Day which I can't quite believe. We had 18 of his mates round for nuggets, jelly and pass the parcel yesterday. Ears still ringing. Mulled wine for the grown ups made it marginally more bearable. You know Im just showing off and loved every minute. Im pretty sure Joe did too despite a meltdown for being first out of the musical statues

Did you think any further about your baby cafe and other business ideas?

Suzy darling. So unfair that this can't just be an easy ride for you. I don't really understand what is going on but you know you are doing all you can to make sure your teensy bubs is safe and snug. I have no pearls of helpful wisdom to share other than to say that the constant worry starts here and from what i can tell doesn't even stop at age 18. Welcome to motherhood! Its constantly draining and I wouldn't change a thing. You'll love it too xx xx

Sneaky Lexi how are you feeling?

Ali, glad to hear you are going in to 2013 with some momentum towards starting your family. Any little chap will be so lucky to call you mummy. Start of a long road and of course you know we'll be with you every step.

Love to all x x xx xx x xx


----------



## loopskig

Ps. I am looking at my pals with 2+ children in a different light and feeling genuinely relieved that Kig and I just have Joe to lavish our attention on. Maybe it was part of a master plan as I honestly don't think I have it in me, or the energy to chase around after more than one little whirling dervish. Phew perhaps a lucky escape that the drugs (and my insides) don't work!

Xx xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - just popping in as heading out but you do realise what will happen now!  Natural bFP ahoy! Hahahahaha


----------



## loopskig

I hope you are wrong heaps. What a difference a month makes! 
I almost put an exception in my previous message to you, the lady who takes having 3 darling children in her stride.

Have good night mate. We have booked a last minute babysitter too. Kig was going to go alone for a meal for a pal who's moving to Yorkshire but now has a wife in tow to cramp his style x xx xx


----------



## loopskig

Oops, I can't get my dog walking trousers done up. Looks like Im leading the eatathon so far and there's at least another week of excess to go. Anyone with me? (preggos sorry this does not concern you as you are SUPPOSED to be growing massive tums!)
Expect I'll also be looking for dieting companions come January xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali - thrilled for you that you are getting going with the adoption process x

Loops - seriously I'm such a fattie at the mo it's scaring me! Heapy beat me to it, you'll be up the duff next year now! 

I'm doing ok, back to London tomorrow on the 6am train. Keep worrying its going to go wrong but I guess that's normal xxx


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies

whirl - some of what you said is true to me too. I do sometimes worry that it isn't as sure of what it's doing as it was put back there on D5 etc. But luckily I soon move on from that. we just have to trust them there inside don't we? no nut allergies for us either but I do have a lot of allergies myself. I'm still eating peanut butter just not snacking on bowls of them. oh and ferrero roche haha!

loops - I don't think any of understand what's up or what's going on. Can't even find anything on google. lol. Oh bless you. on your second post about 2 kids. Oh I wanted to add I'm on a eatathon.... stops me feeling sick. lol lol. Your dog wears trousers? 

lexi - sorry I forgot to answer your question the other day. not on purpose I must add. I'd rather not tell my consultant (from IVF) about Thursdays scan as I'm quite looking forward to an extra scan as hopefully they can tell me all AND it will be done in English. fingers crossed for today. I'm with you in the worry club but just keep chatting to bubs and all will be well

afm - MIL is driving me INSANE. She has not stopped nagging since she turned up. Am going to have to have words today. I went to bed in the end at 10pm as her and DH were arguing about me and what I should or shouldn't do. I was trying to point out I'm my own person and I will do what feels right. Don't need this stress!!! Apparently DH actually told her to go home it got so bad but they're speaking again now this morning. They are the most stressful family I've ever met. Today had better be a better day. I barely slept a wink so nap is needed again today
Great Christmas and family, ugh!

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hey Suzy, sounds like a perfect excuse to avoid your in laws to me. "Oh sorry everyone I need my rest and to be away from any stressful situation, l8rs you bunch of goons"

Am i being gullible that you really know Billy does not wear the trousers in my house? ;-)
What are you, the hyphen police?

Darling Lexi, easy to say try to keep up the positivity. You have got to this point in no small part due to your mental state and efforts in keeping your chin up through all this rubbish. Don't stop with the happy thoughts now...

Big hugs Simone x

Love to all xx


----------



## loopskig

P!ss it! I have just remembered that my sis in law is 5m preg will also be at MIL from Monday. But rather than grinning and bearing it as my ally she'll be playing the 'need rest for the good of the new grandchild' card. Balls 

Xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Loops, wow a boxing day birthday poor Joe!  (mine is 1st Jan so can sympathise!)  Glad you managed to have a separate party for him with friends coming over.  And of course he had to have at least one meltdown the excitement is too much to bear and I'm sure there will be others before the week is out! Really pleased that you are happy and content with your lovely family. No, no further on business ideas at the moment although I really should get on with it.  I will probably look at slimming world in the new year, with extra healthy extras for bf, so will join you!  However, before that I'm going to make the most of Christmas!

Suzy ferraro rocha are my favourite too!  Glad you are feeling positive, and sorry that the inlaws are driving you crazy!  Just let them get on with it and ignore them all.  

Lexi, the worrying is totally normal I wasn't happy until Bethany was out and in my arms.  I am much more relaxed now although still wake her sometimes when I am checking she is still breathing!  Make the most of being a fattie while you can!

AFM well we have finally started weaning yesterday.  Bethany had a bit of baby rice in the morning and banana in the afternoon as I am doing a combination of purees and finger food.  Yesterday she mainly took things in her mouth but spat them out, but this afternoon she demolished an inch piece of banana in seconds and then cried when it was gone!  She has worked out that the easiest way is to get me to hold it and then she uses her hands to bring my hand up to her mouth.  Not looking forward to the nappies!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - done yesterday!!! I went upstairs for 3 hours.... I didn't really nap but I had a nice rest. Have fun with your MIL.....    Sorry to hear your ally has an excuse for disappearing. deep breaths throughout

heapster - happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Anything nice planned?

whirl - Good news on the weaning. Not so good news on the weaning nappies. lol, that's so sweet about her eating technique. 

afm - finally slept well and still knackered.   for some odd reason MIL kept a load of things she'd made (mainly involving sausages) out the fridge for over 24 hours. Then she must have put them in the fridge last night as I got up this morning (not feeling my best I add) and nearly pukked at the smell of unwrapped food in the fridge. Not only that but she'd put it all next to the turkey. yuk yuk yuk. I am so pleased I have an excuse not to eat her food. Today I have her doing my ironing. hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa She can clean up after the birds too. hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. I also think I'm going insane. I spent about 15mins yesterday afternoon talking to my bagpuss plush!!!!! seriously loosing the plot!!


----------



## Heapy0175

Morning lovelies, 

Right I have loads to catch up on

Ali - so sorry to hear about your little pusscat.  They never know with these things how quickly it will go but in my experience cats are pretty tough little things so hope you gets some lovely quality months together.  Great news on the adoption process kick starting.  At least steps are being taken for you.  I hope you breeze through it.  


Loops - if they were three young children I would deffo not take it in my stride.  The girls are more like having lodgers these days and join us for fun stuff then disappear when house maintenance is mentioned.  I take my hat off to any mum with two under five - hard work!  Shame on the dog walking trousers but I bet DH's jogging bottoms fit so you will be ok yet.  I had to but some new baggy longline clothing from asda to fit my curvaceousness into.  Roll on January diet just to curb my sugar and carbs cravings, seriously I am practically licking shop windows as I walk past!

Lexi - you must be pooped!  Try not to worry about things going wrong and enjoy it.  You will be at that finish line before you k ow it

Whirl - good little Bethany with her weaning.  I have steered clear of banana for Evan so far as he can get constipated on his special milk so am using foods that will keep him loose.  Can't wait to hear how she gets on over next few weeks.

Suzy - thanks for my birthday wishes.  We have DP mum looking after Evan while we go to 3d hobbit at lunchtime and then going to get big Chinese takeaway for us and girls for tea.  Just wanted a nice family one.  I ampooped from our trip to Bristol zoo winter wonderland, visiting regime of family etc so looking forward to just eating, watching movies and relaxing.  Was laughing so much at your mil story.  It's hard work to have other people come to stay and mixing in personalities.  I am pretty good with my mil as we are so alike in personality, which drives DP crazy, but he chose me!  Glad to hear you are getting rest.  Even if you don't sleep, lying upstairs and reading will give your body downtime.  I find it really hard to have to make conversation when I am feeling rough in pregnancy and generally hibernate under duvets just relaxing.  What were you speaking to bag puss about?


----------



## loopskig

Get yourself a candle to chat to Suzy if bagpuss is unresponsive x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEAPY HOpe you have a super day darling xx xx


----------



## suzymc

lol - heapy & loops - luckily bagpuss has a button on him that makes him yawn..... so I just pressed that every now and then. been chatting to him about the little bean in me......  


heapy - Oooooo 3D hobbit. Enjoy enjoy. V jealous & especially jealous of a chinese take-away. Chinese food is just not the same over here. Not been nagged at yet today which is a first. I even got to help DH with bottling more of our home-made wine. MIL is now cooking this evenings dinner right now, what's wrong with tonight?!!!! Slightly worrying as it's pork and she is known to cook food in advance and then leave it sat out all day. Sooooooo worried she's going to poison me this Christmas. She handles food so differently to me. Anyway it keeps her busy for a bit. Nice to hear you get on with your MIL. xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - oh dear, with nausea you really don't want food cooking around you all day!  You can always say you can't face it and request a jacket potato with cheese for a more blander meal


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh so pleased someone understands. the smells are just getting too much now. Even my clothes smell of cooking. At least she should be finished soon. Just worried about it being sat out all day. I like your excuse though. I may pick out the veg and say I can't face meat?! I am such a moaner. lol lol. I should be happy she's cooking for us instead of DH!!!! xx


----------



## sturne

Heapy -      have a lovely relaxing day. Xx


----------



## loopskig

Merry Christmas you bunch of amazing, gorgeous girls. Thank you for getting me through this last 12 months. Am feeling so blessed to have you all in my life. Expect the next few days to be a bit on the hectic side due to the baby Jesus and forever my baby Joe's birthdays so wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you even if not posting to say so.

Much love to all and May all your wishes come true in 2013

Loops x xx xx x xx x


----------



## suzymc

​
HAPPY HAPPY CHRISTMAS

Dear Pumpkins......
Wishing you all a super lovely and happy Christmas.
I totally echo what Loops has said. Thank you so so much for the past 12 months. I am so so thankful to you all for your support. You are super amazing beautiful and lovely ladies and I am also truly blessed to have you all as friends. I really pray 2013 is going to be a very special year for all of us and we all have a much better year than 2012.
It's been quite a year for us all. Simone and 10fingers especially have really had to face the really bad side of life and I am sure 2013 will be much better. You are all always in my thoughts.... always so our absent pumpkins too.

Love you all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, I hope 2013 brings us all happier times and that all our hopes and dreams come true. 

Love to all 

Xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Happy Christmas everyone     

Hope 2013 is a good year for us all.xxx


----------



## Whirl

Happy Christmas everyone!     

Hope you all have a lovely day!

Whirl xx


----------



## Martha Moo

May the year ahead bring all you wish for

Donna​


----------



## Simonechantelle

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a fantastic day. 

Thank you guys for the massive support over the last 12 months, with the good and the bad. 

I hope that our BFPs keep coming. I wish Suzy and Sturne all the best. Sorry Heapy- belated birthday wishes. Loops, Whirl and everyone on here have a lovely day. 

I will be walking gently through these even more difficult days. I am still reeling from Isaac's enquiry showing that the local hospital were very much responsible for his passing. The new year brings an independent enquiry, legal stuff do this doesn't hapoen to anyone else at that hospital. It also brings the start of an IVF cycle in Jan. I pray that it works out and we will have a baby brother or sister for Isaac, and that we cobtinue to have happy and healthy babues in this group. I thank you all for your undying love and support. 

Love you all. Best wishes. Simone. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - I just can't imagine how hard this Christmas will be for you both and what should have been a time of celebration and laughter will be a reminder of the little boy who should be sat with you right now.  I am sure he will be with you both through these difficult days ahead.  It will be Issacs legacy that this doesn't happen at that hospital but it is at such a big cost to you guys and nothing will make up for that.  I hope that 2013 brings you a BFP of a lovely sibling for you who will always be watched over by their big bro.  I am just glad that you and DH have such an obvious strength of love together that will help guide you through your darkest days.


----------



## Heapy0175

Pumpkins I hope you all have a good Christmas with quality time with your nearest and dearest.  Thanks for all the laughter, support, advice.  We have had our ups and downs and to know you ladies are just a click away is so precious.  Wishing everyone the best 2013 ever and for dreams to come true, whatever they may be!  Love you guys xxxxxxx

Thanks for my birthday messages too


----------



## alig1972

Just wanted to wish all the pumpkins a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year. This year has had ups and downs but I couldn't have got through it without the support on here. 
Lets hope that 2013 brings lots of success and happiness to us all...

Love to all, Ali x


----------



## charlotte80

Merry Christmas to all the pumpkins 

I'm sorry I haven't been posting much been having problems with my back that are being investigated with CT and MRI scans. But that's a long story...

Congratulations Suzy and Sturne and Lexi.

Big hugs to Simone. Isaac will be watching over you and he will be proud to have such a courageous mummy and daddy.

Not much to report as back pain has been keeping me from anything else but just thought I'd pop in to say I'm still here and thinking of you all

C xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you all for your kind words.

Charlotte I hope your back problems are sorted soon. 

Hugs to everyone. 

Merry Christmas. XxX.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Merry Christmas Pumpkins, hope you all have a great day.  Wishing everyone luck in 2013 xx


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins, lovely to see all your Christmas wishes 

donna - thank you for our Christmas wishes. I hope you & your family had a great one

lexi - how's it going? your levels are MEGA, thinking of you xx do you know when your 1st scan is?

simone - my heart has been truly breaking for you both during this extra difficult time. I echo what Heapy said about making sure this can never happen to anyone again. I am extra positive for 2013 for you. Always here for you xx

charlotte - lovely to hear from you. so sorry to hear about your back. We're here to hear your story!!

heapy - praying your family are all safe from THE bug and that Evan gets better soon. What a rotten time of year to get the dreaded lurgy

AFM - Some good good news. Well fantastic news even. We went for our "emergency" 8 week scan today and little bean has done us proud. I had an ultrasound which was a relief after disaster of last internal and basically it's a perfect size (1.7cms) and perfect heartbeat (170). There is now no sign of it coming away or being unstuck. It's just a lovely healthy foetus. We even got to hear the heartbeat. We are over the moon. Little bean now looks like a little baby and we could make out it's head and feet and it's heart pounding away, can't believe how much it's grown. What a fantastic Christmas present. To say we were worried was an understatement. We feel so blessed all is now well. So we're still going to our 9weeks+5 (8th Jan) with our IVF consultant and then I have the 12week booked for 12weeks+1 (25th Jan) back at the hospital. So all the resting was well worth it. I'm now allowed to do things again which I am more than happy about.
In-laws left today and my parents arrive Saturday 
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. In true style to my DH who can not keep a secret, I now know where he's taking me for my "surprise" birthday trip. Marrakesh!!! eek! I've ALWAYS wanted to go to Morocco. So so excited.      
Also I was convinced DH would want to know sex of bubs. It's actually something I WANT to know. Turns out he wants a surprise!!! Says the man who doesn't do surprises. I had to laugh at him.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Suzy!  Blow lots of baby bubbles my way!  I'm so happy for you!  Fantastic news. You have a very well behaved bean!  Great news about the trip. Please bring back some sun with you!  I hope you got a scan print out, and don't be afraid to speak to midwife if you're worried about anything. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - thanks sweetheart xx. So relieved bean was so well behaved. Ooooo we have a scan print out. I wanted to put my favourite scan pic on here but there is a very heavy stereo ontop of our scanner right now so it'll have to wait a few days. I'll try and bring you some sun back.   I don't have a midwife yet. There's been no mention of it. I don't know how things work in France. I have a lovely English friend I can ask these kind of questions to so I must find out soon. Bubbles coming your way xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - WOW that's faaaaaantasticneas on scan but I had a feeling all would be well.  Glad to hear bea has done its thing but I am in two minds on whether your consultant is a pile of crap and worried you unnecessarily.  On the plus side it made you take things easy, which was a good thing to do.  Keep the pace slow until that 12 weeks bits too Hun just to ensure you don't tire out the bod as it needs to use its energy to grow the bubs.  Best Christmas present ever though for you and DH?  So when you off to morocco?  What a lovely gift.  And what will you do about finding out the sex?  Will you ask to know secretly and then keep it to yourself (oh and us of course)?  Evan is looking a lot better this afternoon and I have been coaxing milk into him every two hours to rehydrate him.  He is still smiles and laughing so can't be too bad and has been having cuddle catnaps on my chest all day.  Now to see if it strikes any of us adults or teens


----------



## suzymc

heapy - I was just about to shut down and then I saw you'd posted a message  Thanks so much lovely. You prob have a point on my other consultant but I think maybe it was down to having an internal that time and bubs being so far away. The difference in the first and second scan pics is just AMAZING. I think bean was just hiding a bit 1st time and goodness knows on the 'not being sticky enough issue'!!!. Oh yes, I shall still be keeping it pretty easy. I'm pretty much too knackered to overdo it but it's nice doing the odd thing and not having to nag someone else to do it  Turkey curry for tea tonight. hehe! Oh totally the best Christmas present. Best ever.   We're off to Morocco on the 11th for 3 nights. I think we may also be away the 10th as it's a very early flight from Paris. So sweet of him. I don't think I could know the sex and him not so I'll just have to change my thinking and hope he changes his mind at some point. So happy Evan is doing better. Fingers crossed no-one else gets it. I've just rung my parents, they said they'd had a cuddle and a cry when my text came in, bless 'em xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - my Mum panicked the whole of my pregnancy be ause she knew how hard we had tried to get to that point.  I think she was under more stress from it all than me sometimes so I totally understand your parents reaction - they will just want it for you so much.  I guess it is so frustrating for parents as it is one situation they cant make better for you and as their own little girl they will always be driven to do that.  I bet DH changes his mind when you get to the 20 week scan!  So next scan to marvel over then winter break to Marrakech -2013 is going to be great for you lady!


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - thoughts of love with you and DH today as you reach the five months milestone.  Big love to Isaac too who is always in our thoughts xxxxxx thinking of you all


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great news on the scan Suzy, Lucky you jetting off, so jel xxx


Hello everyone hope you all had a great Christmas 


Love Daisy x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy so glad to hear your scan was positive, really happy for you both. Enjoy! Glad you have the extra scans, but now you have a good strong heartbeat you can relax a bit. I was the same as you and initially wanted to find out, mainly I was worried that if I didn't find out the sex I wouldnt be able to bond, but I agreed to a surprise as that is what Gareth wanted and actually I was happy with that. I felt the baby start to move at around the 20 week scan mark, and that really helped me to bond.

Simone thinking of you      

Love to all, especially good to hear from* Charlotte *

Whirl

ps we are away so will do proper post at the weekend


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Just popping in 

Suzy so happy to read your news

Simone     to you 

Just thought i would introduce myself so you dont think i am just some mad woman (well thats debatable lol) but i am looking after the chit chat positive pumpkins if i can help with anything just shout 

Donna


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Donna-Marie, hope you have had a lovely Xmas break xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - oh you're so right. It must be awful for our parents, they must feel so out of control! Especially over something so important. I thought my MIL understood what we'd gone through to get to this point but it would seem I was wrong and well long story short she upset me a little over her 'thoughts' at xmas. DH told me to just ignore her but it's hard, I don't want sympathy just some undestanding!!

*simone* - love and hugs to you and all your family. Your husbands ** post yesterday is beautiful, he has a lovely way with words xx

*daisy* - thank you. We're long over due a holiday.

*donna marie* - many thanks. I figured you were a mod. I hope we don't bore you with our posts. lol. 

*whirl* - thanks hun. Ooooo funny that you were the same as me and G was the same as M. I'm sure I'll get used to the idea too and who knows M may change his mind. It is afterall his number one hobby.

*afm* - Not a lot to report. still feeling rubbish but I'm way beyond caring as I am now happy it's a very good sign and little bean can take all it needs and I can cope!!! Ma&Pa arrive tomorrow. I can't way to show them our scan pic. There may well be tears again. We're having another Christmas day on Sunday. We wake up pretending it's Christmas too. hehe! I may well turn into a turkey soon though. gobble gobble. Anyone doing anything 'different/nice' for New Years eve?

Love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick post from me as shattered after a flying visit to London this morning.

We had our scan today at 6 weeks and they found 2 gestational sacs and 1 perfect heartbeat fluttering away! The doctor said there's every chance the 2nd one will develop as it could be too early so will have another scan in a weeks time and see. 

I can't believe we have got to this stage, I was convinced I would never see this day so absolutely over the moon. 

Suzy so happy everything's ok with your little bubba, I am sharing your pain of feeling sick. I actually said to the doc today I think I've got a bug as feel so bad - he just laughed at me  

I'll catch up on personals later, hope everyone had a fab Xmas

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Lexi I'm so happy for you. Twins! Congratulations. X

Suzy, Heapy and everyone, thank you for your kind words. It's been a tricky week but still breathing. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - mil sounds like a bit of an opinionated controlling lady.  Gotta love them for what they are but always expect to have a barbed comment here and there.  Anyway don't worry about anyone's thoughts or opinions as you have got the Christmas pressie you always wanted and every year will just get better.  My sis' mil is much the same and comes out with great comments about how she always coped/ worked/ ran a family through any op/illness/ crisis.  Drives my sis mad as it just reaffirms her DP opinion that women should just get on with it as it is all their job as such!  So lucky to get a 2nd Xmas day and this one will be worry free and you can really celebrate.  We are staying in new years and playing on Xbox kinnect as many silly games as we can and stuffing our faces.  It will be my last few days of overindulgence before the healthy eating plan kicks in so Incan fit into my clothes once more

Lexi - great news on scan and the healthy heartbeat.  So nice to see I bet and also there could be the possibility of another catching up, but I can tell from your post that even one would suit you fine.  Now time to take things easy while your energy levels are used up to grow, grow, grow!  Keep eating little and often to keep the nausea at bay.

Simone - keep breathing bun and loving each other xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Lexi - aw hun, what fantastic news. so happy for you. Are you 6wk+1? I'm pretty sure twinnie will get a heartbeat soon. Perhaps it was the 'lesser' of the two and is just a day or two behind. There's a few ladies on the BFP thread that had an early scan and had 1 hb but 2 sacs and the other caught up. Over the moon for you too hun . lol, yes it's totally normal to feel this rubbish and being just a couple of weeks ahead of you I can tell you now there's not much getting over it. I'm even worse today, been dry retching!!!! the more I eat the more I want to be sick sick so I'm eating little but often.

heapy - I really don't know why I expected anything else from my MIL. You have totally summed her up. Opinionated and controlling - you got it hun. My Mum says I should just let her comments wash over me but it can be hurtful. I have sympathy for your SIL. Your NYE will be similar to ours. We're getting a chinese in and playing Singstar on the PS3  enjoy hun

simone -     

afm - just went to the kitchen to get dinner ready and discovered I was a whole hour early to what I actually thought it was     I just want to get it cooked so I can stop thinking about it as thinking about it is making me feel worse. lol

kisses


----------



## Lexi2011

Thanks Suzy - ohh I'll have a look at that thread. I am just so so grateful for 1 so whatever happens with the other one is down to fate I guess....xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooo 

Lexi wonderful news well done you, i agree its still early time to catch up 

Suzy,  still for you 
Enjoy you have lovely time with your parents 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Donna


----------



## sturne

Hello everyone 

Suzy - woohoo so glad your scan went well and all good with little bean. Have a lovely time with your parents...ohhh and morocco, very nice! Suzy we will be in Paris from the 9th, if you do go on the 10th then maybe we could meet for a hot choc? Understand if you can't/won't have time but just an idea-would love to meet you.x

Lexi - great news on your scan too. Again, as the others have said I'm sure no2 will catch up and you will have twins...very exciting!! X

Simone- thinking of you.    x

Donna -  

Hi to everyone else, Heapy, whirl, daisy, Ali - hope you had a lovely Christmas. X

Afm - yesterday dh took me to hestons restaurant in london as part of Xmas present. Really lovely, especially the dessert! Then met up with some ff friends. Today we were back at hospital for my scan. Thankfully all good so far. Each baby doing well....and we found out the sexes.   and    
 so absolutely over the moon      back again on 18th. 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

What fantastic news!  You've had the perfect Christmas!  Heston and quads of either sex. Well done you!  XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne -  that's fantastic news. One set of each will be fab and it means they will each gain a positive experience of the opposite sex.  Four of the same sex would have been quite overwhelming for external friendship circles - the girls have had people find it hard to infiltrate with just two of them.  Just think of how nice it will be when they all start school.  No one is going to pick on them as they have a ready made gang as it is.  You have such fun times ahead!


----------



## suzymc

lexi - If it ends up only being one you may get some bleeding from the vanishing twin but from what I've seen it doesn't and won't effect the other one. BUT I think the other one will surprise you, your levels are just so high I'm sure it's two little fighters  If you're not quite ready to join yet when you've had your scan next week why don't you join us on the other thread? There's quite a few ladies expecting twins and a few who were expecting twins and now a singleton so they will be able to help you through everything. Especially with advice if anything is worrying you. I was with a lot of them on the oct/nov thread. They're lovely ladies.... we even have a bloke on there. 

donna - thanks lovely..... love your rabbit 

sturne - Thanks sweetie. I'd love to meet but I think we're going to stay with my SIL who we haven't seen for a year so DH may well kill me if I go out. Whereabouts will you be in Paris? We're going to prob be on the outskirts as the airport is some way out of Paris. Got to make sure you can make the pumpkin meet hun.   Do have a fab fab time away though. Hopefully the rain will be kind to you.
WOW WOW WOW 1 set of each sex. What fantastic news, Your own ready made family in one go.   Perfect. Heapy's right no-one's going to pick on them at school. They will be a wonderment. Ooooo and Heston too. Lovely. How big are you now? Are you a lot bigger than most at your stage or does it not show like that?

love 2 all
suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

My brother's done a Gangnam style video. He does a video every year for his NYE's party. You may not find it as amusing as me as you don't know him but I've just cried watching it. The best thing about it is how his son can't seem to follow all the dance moves aswell as his Dad. 
Hilarious.

Here's the link






he's always been a bit of a show off!!!!!!!

/links


----------



## Daisy Princess

Just seen your bro's video, OMG Suzy that's so funny, he's done a fab job


Love Daisy xx


----------



## Whirl

Lexi that's fantastic news on the heartbeat, congratulations.    Hope the other one catches up too xxx

Sturne, wow, two boys and two girls, that's perfect so happy for you!

Love to all, will do proper personals when we get home.

Whirl xx


----------



## loopskig

Hello beauties
Not much to tell you. you can imagine the usual christmas stuff and we have also been overwhelmed with Joe's 4th birthday. Much fun had by all. Later today we are heading down to my mums until Tuesday. Looking forward to seeing my lot ( and getting away from the in laws!)

Can't remember when I last actually posted and so not sure what I have already acknowledged. 
Lexi an exciting and anxious time for you I'm sure. Like you say you have reached your goal with one regardless but must be a worry for number 2 who's just starting early with letting you fret. He or she has 18yr + to do that xx xx

Just wanted to come on and say hello send lots of love to all x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Loopskig, belated Happy 4th Birthday to Joe have a nice time with your mum 

Sturne, wow congrats on 2  and 2  wonderful news

Suzy hope you have had a lovely time with your parents 

Simone, you have been in my thoughts sending gentle   to you and DH

Heapy and Whirl hope you have had a fab time with your wee ones 

We had a quiet Christmas we have all had viruses on the mend now just in time for the new year, on that note



On behalf of FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## Simonechantelle

Wanted to quickly wish you all a happy New Year. I'll be on line soon to do a proper catch up. In the meantime sending you all lots of love. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Happy new year everyone. Let's hope that 2013 is a good year for us all. Xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Happy New Year ladies. Here's hoping our pumpkin patch continues to grow in 2013 - lots of love to you all x


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear dear ladies

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all. I am so excited about this year.
We have many more pumpkins arriving in our patch, there will also be some new lovely pregnancies, some lovely adopted children and lots of firsts for a wee girl and boy pumpkin. And as for the team leader of the pumpkin children I am sure it will be a super lovely year for little Joey.
Ladies I really hope 2013 brings you a perfect year. Love you all loads. xxxxxxxx

daisy - aw that's great to hear you like my bro's video. It's so hard to know if I was just finding it funny cuz I know him. He's had over 100 views now on youtube 

loops - happy to hear lots of fun was had for lil Joe's birthday. I hope you had a lovely time with your parents. Sounds like we did our Christmas and New Year pretty similar parent wise this Christmas.

donna - sorry to hear you've been struck with bugs too but good to hear you can start '13 germ free. Happy new year

simone - Incase you're wondering it was me who sent you a ** friends request earlier. For some reason it wouldn't let me include a message

afm - parents left this morning so it's back to just DH and myself. we had a lovely time and I was totally spoilt with pressies. excited it's now 2013. I was more than happy to see the back of 2012. I thought 2011 was bad but 2012 almost topped it. Gawd! Now all I need is a little fairy to make my ebay sales good again and all will be well. To say money is tight at the moment is an understatement 

much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year. Mine was ok, find Christmas harder the last few years as always think I should be preparing my own family Christmas by now. New Year we were away in Cornwall with my parents, sister, BIL, niece and nephew, Despite the weather we had a good time. 

Suzymc - My back story...
I started suffering with a bad back in July and put it down to the drugs I was on at the time preparing for FET. By September I thought I would visit the GP as it isn't a constant pain and I can go for a week being ok and then it comes back (the pain can be a dull ache, sharp shooting pains, pulsating pain, it can radiate down my legs too). The GP took a blood test and referred me to physio. The physio gave me some exercises to do which didn't help at all. The GP wanted to repeat the blood test as my inflammation levels came out as 30 (normal person should be less than 10 or 5 I can't remember) The second test the level was over 90! GP then decided she wanted to do a scan. SO i had an MRI scan on the 17th December which has shown some patches on some of the bones. In between this time I have had days were I'm ok, days were it hurts and days where I am in agony. This now needs further investigation and indicates a bone marrow issue. DH decided he wanted me seen by his consultant at Bournemouth rather than the local hospital. GP was happy with this and made some calls etc. So the latest is I have seen consultant who wants to do additional scans before doing a bone marrow biopsy. I had a CT scan yesterday and have another MRI scan booked Tuesday. It could be an infection in my bones or something more serious. My blood tests seem to rule anything more sinister out like cancer but they can't be one hundred percent sure.

Luckily I had a pain free Christmas and New Year but it has started to hurt again today.

As this has taken up my time and energy levels DH and I have not got any further with looking at other adoption agencies after the LA told us we would have to wait 5 years. I guess I will have to await the outcome on my back before anything else.

Hope all those with pumpkin bellies are doing well.

Big hugs to those still waiting  

Hope Evan and Bethany had a lovely first Christmas.

By for now xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies

Happy New Year!

I will do personals later but just to let you know we had another scan this morning and its TWINS! 

I'm absolutely thrilled 

Will do personals later xxxx


----------



## sturne

Congratulations lexi, so happy for you.xx

Hope everyone else ok, been a bit quiet on here lately.xx


----------



## suzymc

afternoon ladies

charl - oh hun. what a nightmare for you. sounds like it's been a long struggle for a diagnosis and I hope you get one soon that will mean they can make you better. I've never even heard of an infection in your bones before. Is it something that you could have got from your parents? Fingers crossed it's nothing sinister. let us know the results of your scans.   

lexi - woooooooo hoooooooooooooooo...... that is just the best best news. I knew it..... I said twins and I said the other would catch up. hehe! They prob just did the 1st scan a day too early or something. Sooooo happy for you both. How big are they measuring? thrilled for you too hun 

sturne - hey you  It has been quiet hasn't it. how are you and the quadies?

afm - what a to do I had this morning. I had to go to the laboratory for a series of blood tests. It turned out one of the things that needed testing involved a wee sample. I explained I'd only just gone and was there anyway I could come back tomorrow. They said no way and I had to try. So I tried and NOTHING.... then I had my bloods done - 7 vials of blood she took!!!! 7!!!! Then I downed 3 cups of water and tried again after a few mins... NOTHING. So I settled down for 15 mins with a mag and tried again..... dribbles.... basically I had been given the smallest pee pot ever and I had to try and get my tiny dribbles into said pot...... total nightmare. I managed about 1/5th and luckily she said that was ok. Note to self next time I go to the laboratory for tests make sure I have a full bladder. lol.lol. gross I know but it was quite funny.
I've found a great website that shows you scans of the baby each week and also goes into great detail about what you can expect that week. So far it's totally spot on. It also mentions other half may become psychosomatic. haha! I had to read it out to DH as he seems to have been like that since day 1.
all xmas decs now down.   hope you're all well
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

What a palava Suze! Well done for getting through it!

Fab news Lexi darling xx x xxxxx

LOVE TO ALL
Loops x x


----------



## charlotte80

Lexi - great news  

Suxy - poor you, glad you finally managed a little smaple!  

AFM: My bone marrow biopsy is booked for Monday (really not looking forward to it as watched DH have one done a few years ago)  
At least Monday and Tuesday are staff training days and i'm not messing the kids about.

Charlotte x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Sorry, i know i’ve been on here off and on.  Christmas and New year was tough but we got through it.  It was particularly tough at New Year as we watched Big Ben and the fireworks on the BBC.  I knew St.Thomas’ hospital was right by there, and imagined Isaac watching his hospital/home along with the fireworks.  A tough thought but strangely a comforting thought that he had the best view of these fireworks!

Charlotte, all the best with the bone marrow biopsy.  I had one done 10 years ago as i suffer from a high white cell count.  I know it isn’t pleasant but you will be fine.  Lots of painkillers after hun.  Thinking of you.

Suzy, yep, we’re friends on ******** now!  Love the singing pic!  My DH leaves the room when i open my mouth to sing!  Wel done for getting that sample!  Sounds like it was fun and games!

Lexi, that’s fantastic news!  So pleased for you.  Congratulations.

Donna Marie, thank you for your kind thoughts.  I hope you’re al better?

Sturne, hope you’re doing well and resting loads!

Heapy and Whirl, i hope you both had a lovely Christmas with your little ones.  You may have read my news below already on ********.  Ignore if you have! 

Hello to everyone else. 

Okay, i’m going to apologise for this long post in advance.  We have been given the money for the treatment by our mums and my aunt. So amazing of them, and we start this month. It is with mixed feelings as we miss our little boy so desperately and nothing can replace him, but we desperately want to be parents too.  So, I start to down reg on 19th Jan.    Is it the right time?  I pray that it is.  I won't be going back to work till after. Technically I'm still on maternity leave, originally till July but money wise I must go back sooner now. The internal enquiry is over and the hospital are at fault.  It’s gone to an Independent enquiry we won't know anything really till April. The legal side with have minimum involvement from us. I guess we will have time now to stop and think of Isaac, and think about the future too. So with all of this in mind, especially health, I know this the best time even though we are so desperately grieving for our little boy.  I just never dreamed of have to do this again. I suppose there will never be a good time. In some ways there's a sense if something positive happening for once, and i really hope that's the case. The actual treatment is nothing after all we've been through:  it's the result if it that causes anxiety. I'm terrified it won't work. I just pray that we will be blessed with an earthly child, a little brother or sister for Isaac.

Anyway, a happy New Year to you all again.  I look forward to seeing how everyone is getting on.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Pumpkins, Happy New Year!


Lexi - wow mega congrats. I'm over the moon for you xxx


Suzy - sounds like you've had a right time lol when do you get the results?


Charlottle - I hope your bone marrow biopsy goes ok on Monday   


Simone - Good Luck with your cycle, got everything crossed for you.  Good on you for getting started again.  (BTW i sent you a friend request from Suzy's recommendation on **)


I've just got back from a acc session, very relaxing.  Got our consultation on Monday afternoon with Simon Thorton at Care I'm pleased to be moving forward, I want to start in March time, but be guided by Simon.  Think DH will have a heart attack when we have to pay cos need bloods doing also with Christmas it's not good timing.


Love Daisy x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Daisy. Are you down as Daisy on ********? Ive got a few requests from names I don't recognise. Happy to be your friend though. 

Not long now till you get started. It's worth it hun, definitely despite the money!  XxX.


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Simone, you have a ** request from me too (Shirley), but I am friends with lots of mummies who regularly post pics of their babies up so will not be at all offended if you ignore the request.  I am glad that you don't have to go into the legal side of things too much, so you can focus on Isaac and also on your new treatment.  I will be thinking and praying for you throughout this time    

Daisy good luck for Monday, and well done on having the accupuncture treatment before you start.  I did that and it really helped me to build a relationship with my accupuncturist and get the best out of it during the treatment.

Charlotte so sorry to hear about all your back problems and hope that the bone marrow biopsy is not too painful, and that the problem can be resolved easily.  Bethany had a lovely first Christmas thankyou  

Suzy glad you managed it, by the time you are ready to give birth you will be an expert at peeing into a pot!  How are you feeling?  Sorry ebay sales are down and money is tight.  We are really starting to feel broke now as the lower end of maternity pay has set in.

Got to go now as Bethany is crying - I will post more personals and afm when i get a chance

love to all

whirl xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Whirl.  Will happily accept. X. 

Daisy, I did acupuncture throughout the cycles and pregnancy. It really helped. X


----------



## Heapy0175

A very happy january to everyone!

Loops - good to hear Joe had a lovely birthday.  He is like me and DP with our Xmas birthdays (me two days before and DP two days after).  

Donna Marie - we too had a poorly babes so Xmas was very low key in the end.  Hope you guys are all through it now?

Suzy - feel your pain on wee story.  Swindon don't add to letters when they will bed a sample so I got in the habit of taking one with me to every visit.  When you have emptied that's it isn't it.  Hope those eBay sales pick up

Charlotte - so sorry to hear you have been suffering with so much pain.  Will have fingers crossed that biopsy goes well and they get you a positive resolution and treatment programme so you can start to feel better. Evan had a lovely 1st Xmas thanks but he has been ill for the whole occasion.  

Lexi - Yeay lazy sac has caught up.  Amazing news you are having twins!  You will love it and don't listen to anyone's horror stories.  The hard times pass quickly and then you get to watch an amazing relationship before your eyes.  It's just all about routine!

Simone - we had a lovely Xmas thanks, even with Evan being ill.  I echo what whirl has said re ******** and haven't added you as a friend as I am conscious that you may not want to see my pics and posts as most are about Evan.  I won't be offended if you decide that right now is not the best time to be getting my updates.  It is so brave of you to decide to go ahead with treatment while things are still raw for you but it is such a good time for your body.  I will have everything crossed that you get this opportunity to add to your family and to be able to tell Isaac's  sibling about their amazing big brother.  Just keep faith in this happening for you.  Good luck with the down reg starting soon

Daisy - exciting times ahead very soon then.  Hope Care give you te thumbs up for march

Whirl - hows the weaning going?  I bet Bethany is changing lots now

AFM -  well we are finally coming through Evans virus. Just the final sniffles and a phlemy cough left now but he is eating again and starting to act normal and not wanting to live on Mummy's chest 24/7.  Got his big cot ready as he is growing out of gliding crib.  I am dreading it as I like having him next to my bed but he wakes himself up thrashing the sides so I will have to let go I suppose.  He has been in bed with me for most of his illness but is more than happy to be back in the crib, which is good, as I thought he may out up a fight.  So next week Evan moves out to his nursery and daddy moves back into bed - booooo I have got used to having the whole kingsize for the past five months hahahahahaha.


----------



## alig1972

Happy New Year....
Just a quick one from me between the tears to say we had our little fur baby put to sleep today. She had stopped eating and the 2nd lump on her neck was really big and bothering her. She is now in kitty heaven with her sister, I will miss her lots and she won't be forgotten, the best cat in the whole world      

Will come back later for personals...

Take care, Ali x


----------



## Daisy Princess

So Sorry Ali   


Simone - it's Sandra, Daisy is my dog


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali -  poor puss cat but good on you for letting her go if she was getting uncomfortable.  It hurts so much to lose a much loved pet and especially one you have had so long.  I bet you will miss her massively but I am glad you got that extra time after diagnosis.  Thinking of you


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Ali, i'm so sorry.  I would be devastated too.  Big hug hun.  XxX

Thank you Heapy for your kind words and support.  Glad you had a nice Christmas and i'm glad Evan is starting to feel better.  Make the most of the king tonight!  XxX


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Sandra!  Sorry hun!  X


----------



## suzymc

Hello dear pumpkins

Oooo you've all been busy on here since I shut my laptop down today.

loops - It was a hard task, lol

charl - lol, I live and learn. All the best for your biopsy. Anything to do with bone marrow isn't pleasant but you can do this hun. Make sure you have lots of pain killers. Fingers crossed for you.

simone - aw hun. I bet Isaac loved the fireworks. They were amazing fireworks! Even better than the ones they had last year. yay, we're now ** friends too. We do like our karaoke. We're not amazing but we score well. lol @ your DH having to leave the room when you sing. how lovely of your mums and Aunt. You know I have everything crossed for you. We're all here for you. Are you hoping to have a double transfer again? After yours it was all I wanted and well it worked for me and it'll work for you again. But if not you can do this. No I guess there never will be a right time but Isaac understands

daisy - I think the results come in monday but I won't understand them until I see him on the 25th. It's mainly to check infections etc. All the best for monday and fingers crossed DH doesn't take the money news too badly.

whirl - considering buying in my own pots to pee in. I mean how is a pregnant woman with an empty bladder supposed to pee in a 3cm diameter pot? I'm feeling OK thanks. Nothing really changes from day to day. Always very tired and always nauseous. I think I'm going to ask to get my iron levels tested. What made them or you realise you were anemic when preggers? Sorry you're suffering from being broke too. It's tough isn't it? It was lovely of DH to book our mini holiday when we had money but now we don't have much to spend while we're away. oh well! lots of 'window' shopping. 

heapy - I think I may take your advise on taking along a pee sample just incase. At least then I can get a bigger pot!!!!! Great news on Evan. Poor little mite. Oh blimey!! DH moving back into your big bed very very soon. eek! You'll be back to being like a bed couple again. I hope you can cope!!!!! haha! I'm sure Evan will love his bigger new bed. 

alig - oh no. so so sorry to hear about your fur baby. It's never easy to loose a much loved pet.    

afm - It's supposed to be my first day back 'working' today. It's 10am and I'm still in my dressing gown. Not feeling very motivated!!!!!! I've been as horny as hell for the past 24 hours. help! lol lol. Is this normal?
I'm moving into maternity clothes soon. Nothing bottom wise fits anymore!!!!
Oh and we need to start getting organised with our meet. I'll message Jade soon to ask if she can come and if she can suggest anywhere easy to meet and park at.

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

The horniness wears off my dear, I can assure you!  Lol!  

Thank you for your kind words. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa. that made me laugh. Oh well make the most of it now I guess!!!! I've been feeling so pants I was surprised when I started feeling how I do. hehe!   
more hugs


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - my urges increased loads but DP had me on lock down so only relief I had was from my dirty, filthy dreams featuring lovely celebs.  Funny because it has all died off again now and is the LAST thing on my mind.  Mind you if Ryan Reynolds came a knocking.......


----------



## suzymc

heapy - let's just say lock down is no more (hasn't been since xmas day) and I feel fine. In fact better!!   I haven't had any filthy dreams since bfp.  so that's no help 4 me, lol. Your poor DP is prob expecting a horny you waiting in your big bed tonight.   I don't know it just feels right and I feel all is well. I pray I'm not proven wrong. Ryan Reynolds is a maybe but I quite like Joey on Easties right now. Although way too young for me!! lol. I feel less horny when I'm ovulating than how I feel right now


----------



## suzymc

4 uses of smiley faces there. hehe!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - he has a dread of the horny me.  His nickname for me when we first got together was pest!  After seven years of loose dating having it on tap meant I wanted to get some full usage.  He has been scared of me ever since it think hahahahaha.  Anyway he has no worries as I am way too in love with my baby Evan to want to go anywhere near him.  Evan still has quite a lot of phlegm on his chest so no nursery move just yet.  I like to be able to hear him if he starts wheezing and needs a pick up to get it to slip back down his throat- yuk!  I am just concious that although I have has his cleft confirmed no one has bothered to discuss aspiration of liquids or if he does become full of mucous etc and the only hits I can get are through google so not taking any chances x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - haha! I have funny images now of your DP running away from a horny you (in the past of course). Oh don't blame you for not moving Evan to his nursery yet. best to not take any chances. you are right on that one. are you seeing anyone again soon to ask about phlegm etc?


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - no we are flying solo until seeing specialist at end of feb, which was earliest appointment.  GP's don't seem to know much about it so not any advice coming via them. Nhavent even seen HV as they have all been out sick then Xmas break, but doubt they will know much either


----------



## Simonechantelle

Complete lock down till at least 12 weeks lady!  Lol!  X


----------



## loopskig

Ashamed to admit that my filthy dreams did not feature fit celebrities but instead were haunted by my 60something neighbour who I still to this day cannot look in the eye without a smirk. He's the sort of chap who would have been hot 40yrs ago but nonetheless inappropriate and blush inducing xx


----------



## suzymc

heapy - aw well you know best anyways 

simone - sorry we've been 'careful'. nothing was wrong after xmas day. infact I like to think a bit of fun helped along it's little heartbeat. I looked it up and it only seems to be warned against if you've experienced bleeding.... it's not been full on rumpy.

loops -      that is just way too funny. hilarious, only you chick only you.


----------



## Grace72

Pumpkins - Happy New Year!!!!  

So much to catch up on with you all.  My 40th went well and pretty much most of December was partying, well it was 3 weekends of celebrating my 4-0   what a lucky girl i was..... then straight into Christmas.  

Suzy - wow wow wow - such good news on your pregnancy. Get ready for more blood tests, peeing in ridiculous small pots and yes i can put my hand up and say i had a few horny moments whilst asleep! Gone now though.  After my major bleed around 9 weeks, we were told to have pelvic rest, polite way of saying no rumpty    . Now with a 40 inch tummy at 28 weeks (yes i know) you can imagine how i feel right now. 

Lexi - welcome to the twin club hon    amazing amazing amazing .... so pleased for you.

Hello to all pumpkins and catch up soon.

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

simone- sorry that's prob way too much info!!lol

grace - thx hun. OMyword.... that is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too spooky. I'd actually turned back on my laptop to contact you via PM as I am missing you. Oooooo 3 weekends of celebrations. that sounds like LOTS of fun. Happy belated big 40 hun. oooooo bet your bump is beautiful. we will abstain from anything else now until all is hopefully confirmed as well until tuesday. a girl has needs!!! and it's my birthday next sunday  are you going natural or C sec? wow 28 weeks  lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - I had one, pre pregnancy, about Peter Postlethwaite once - what the hell is that all about.  It had a real storyline to it too!  

Grace - Yeay to hitting the 28 weeks mark.  It will go so quickly now and before you know it the lovelies will be here.  I can very well remember how I felt through that whole pregnancy and I must admit I went slightly unhinged with that one - lots of angry outbursts and throwing of objects but I did live with a very annoying, unthoughtful person too so could have also been that.  Happy belated 40th.  Sounds like you did it in style.  The last time as well that your waistline will match your age!

Suzy - well you just pack those needs away my dear!  Life is no longer about you at all as you are about to learn.  My drought can just wait now until I get this booty back to shape.  

AFM - don't know about any of you non bump wearing ladies but I have now started the task of ridding myself of these flesh tires I have been harvesting around the torso.  I am just starting to see some rib cage again.  I am doing it by cutting out all goodies and back on the protein, veggies and salad kick with the odd low cal/ fat treat bar.  The best thing though is the time on the Xbox kinect.  I have been African dancing, yogaing, boxing etc and all just using my bod.  Dance central is completely destroying me and I end up a sweaty mess.  So you may all wonder why the drive to do this.  Well bought lots of fat sucking in underwear and it all looked hideous on me so I am going to have to stop kidding myself and just work hard ( for a month or two) to shift this bit of additional meat the sensible, but fun, way.


----------



## mungoadams

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

I am so sorry for not having been on for months and months. not be in a great place to be honest. but anyway,

CONGRATULATIONS to Sturne and Lexi. Quads and Twins! How fantastic! Suzy told me, but i have just done a bit of snooping on you both lol!

So sorry havent been aruond for you all. 

Lots of hugs to Loops, AligG, and everyone. V exciting to see 10F&T you are planning #2 with George and also for Simone, Daisy and Anna i think? I have already congratulted are lovely Suzy of course too.

I am afraid i dont think i can quite cope with going back through all the pages to catch up so will try to come on regularly and check in on you all. 

Wow heapy sounds as though you are doing well on the kinect!

grace that sounds fab! happy v belated 40th!

loops that is hilarious!!#

so sorry ali to hear about your cat. very hard but the right decision.

love to whirl, 10F&T and everyone.

AFM decided tonight after an agonising 7 months decision making and daily mind changing to do cycle #5. its been a awful few months and dont think i have ever felt this bad, even after losing my best m8; so tbh thats the main reason for not sharing. a badly depressed person is really not much fun or easy to talk to and been trying to hide my state of mind from most ppl as its really not a fun place to be. sorry  have been thinking of you all lots; but have been terrified about how i will cope with another BFN. Just decided we will have to go for it and throw everything at it (again). feel v nervous. Just emailed ZW and asked how long the wait is. gulp. have managed to get dh to agree that we dont tell family this time, as have basically been hounded by one SiL to adopt and treated scathingly by others about IVF, and am too fragile to cope with them. going to be hard given the mad diet i am bout to embark on yet again, but will have to manage somehow. not looking forward to telling my boss!

lots of PP thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Mungo, so lovely to hear from you.  Really sorry you have not been in a good place, totally understandable given what you have been through, and please feel free to come on and have a moan whenever you like, although I know that sometimes when you feel depressed you need time to yourself as well.  I think it is good that you are not telling family, as you need support not to be made to feel worse.  We are all here for you whatever the outcome        

Heapy, I started slimming world today (not going to classes, have all the books from previously and am doing it with my mum).  Did the initial weigh and measure today and it wasn't pretty!  I think that I have been kidding myself that because I am bf I can eat what I want but obviously not!  I am also looking at going to a zumba class one night a week it will also be a good break for me as well.  Ooh, the big cot!  I am holding out until Bethany is 6 months (in about 2 weeks!) and also she is waking 3 times per night, but she may actually sleep better in her cot.  I just don't want her to go either!

Grace 28 weeks thats fantastic!  It goes really quickly from now on (until you go over, but you won't be allowed to with twins will you?)  When do you go on maternity leave?

Loops/heapy/suzy     love the filthy dreams!  Suzy, just see the lack of sex as good practice for when the baby arrives!  I don't understand all these people who get pregnant straight away, when do they find the time?  Bethany didnt sleep that much, and still doesnt every night, and when she is sleeping I can assure you that all I want to do is sleep!

Suzy, I wasnt anaemic until towards the end, was tested as standard at about 12 weeks but actually had too much iron, probably from taking pregnacare for too long whilst ttc.  However, I felt knackered throughout the pregnancy.  But I suffered from constipation the whole way through (sorry if tmi!) and that can make you feel really tired.  Hope the nausea stops soon.

Ali so sorry about your cat, they are part of the family and it is always devastating when they go.

Charlotte will be thinking of you tomorrow    

AFM we are finally settled at home again after being away, and starting to get back into a routine.  Bethany is doing well with the weaning at dinner time, but is not really interested in breakfast or lunch so just doing one meal a day at the moment.  We had a lovely christmas day, and boxing day with the inlaws, but a tough few days down at my parents as they split up on Boxing day which made for a slightly awkward visit!  It wasnt really a surprise but lets just say i was glad to be home!  Also it is tough going away with a baby, and it took me hours of feeding to sleep for her to drop off at night.  We have had a lovely week last week though and it is really nice to get back into our routine of going out.  Bethany went to her first birthday party yesterday too which was really nice.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - so sorry you have been going through a dark time and it sounds like you have done it alone, but I know some people prefer it that way.  Like whirl said though we are always here through good and bad and if you just want to come on and vent but not want us to do positive pep talk thoughts just say and we can just be here as a sounding, opinion less network.  We will be whatever you need us to be.  I can imagine you are nervous for next tx and I too in your situation wouldn't want family to know.  It's hard enough dealing with you own emotions let alone others crap.  I really hope 2013 is the year for you  

Whirl - well I have done it and he is in the big cot and I feel sooooo nervous.  He only gets up about once a night and it's usually to check where I am but we will give it a go.  It is very hard though.  Poor you on uncomfortable parent visit.  That's pretty standard behaviour for my parents so it just goes over my head.  They are real case of can't live with and can't live without and every week there is an argument.  Do you think yours will stick with it?  Well done on the upheaval of routine too.  Evan took a while to want to eat three meals and even now they are only small ones after his required dose of milk.  He hates jar food and only likes Ella's kitchen pouches so far.  Loves farleys rusks with fruit purée but then we all do love them here as a snack.

AFM - well I have done it and we went up to bed and put Ev in his nursery.  My room looks so bare without a million gadgets, nappies, wipes and the hoard of other 'neccesities' one small person seems to need.  Boohoohoohoo


----------



## Grace72

Thx for the wishes ladies    

Suzy - it may well be c- section but will need to go private for it as my NHS hospital wont offer it unless its an emergency . But if i pay then they will do of course .  I will make that decision nearer the time but its whats safe for both of them i guess. 

Mungo - all the best for the next cycle. It must have been huge process for you to go through emotionally . Now you're there all the luck in the world. If ZW is a long wait i would recommend ARGC the one i went to in the end. PM if you need me to answer any questions about the clinic.

Whirl - 37 weeks will be full term for and i'm guessing end of Feb or beginning of March after speaking to the consultant. But he wont let me go over for sure. 3 more weeks of work and then rest.. sort of. Still trying to sort nursery etc. Just not had too much time recently but will soon!

Heapy - lol my waist line matching my age  -   didnt think it like that but so true.  As for those moods yes ive had a few of those and DH has been kicked into touch when he doesnt pull his wait.  i can imagine how you felt.  Well done on all that activity - just watch those pounds melt away  

Quick few question for the pumpkins with babies. i'm trying to get ready with my hospital bag list and not sure how much to take.... Where did you find the best hospital gown and nursing gowns and how many did you pack in your hospital bag. Did you also have two bags,  one for you and one for the baby?  Not sure if I just pack a wheelie weekend bag . Are there good hospital bags which you can buy ?  Also was told if i had a c section to wear large undies to go over the scar but these j cloth disposal ones you see on the internet look really scratchy and uncomfortable.  I also saw these belly bands to help with reducing your belly post surgery. Anyone tried these? Or creams to help heal the scar?  sorry  Lots of questions !



Grace 
xx


----------



## loopskig

welcome back Mungo, appreciate a tough time you have been having of course its natural. You know it Will make sense in the grand scheme for your fifth roll of the dice. Its only fair its your turn this time  how has your volunteer work been going with Can't remember if it was children in need or salvation army or nspcc

Good luck with the mush introduction Bethany and Evan. Sweet dreams Evan in your new bed x

Simone i wish so much you weren't having to go through this all again so soon. praying for you. Isaac will be so proud that you'll  have a special sibling in mind for him to watch over. We have been thinking of you and him over the christmas period. I had my mums in tears on new years eve for you and your beautiful boy Isaac x x x x x x

Anna are you about back on the rollercoaster game? X x

Suzy the usual massive hugs x

Afm my first af without clomid/any hope has shown today so I have had galloping gut rot throughout a peak district 4 mile walk today. The kid done good. And we managed to keep him going with Ben 10 alien games and promises of a pub visit with lemonade. Have we created a monster?he's not usually allowed fizzy pop. I absolutely appreciate that's no hardship really.
Hope you all know the saMe angst one day!

Love to all.
Loops xx xx


----------



## loopskig

Grace darling there will be loads of online and magazine checklist hospital lists but I just opted for a couple of packs of cheap cotton knickers which I recommend as the first few weeks are beyond anything anyone could tell you. Other than that its a couple of outfits for you and baby plus nappies although they will have those in the hospital anyway. We took our own but cheekily used theirs xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - I got cheap buttoned nightshirts from matalan in a size 18.  Good non slip soled slippers that your feet fit in (not slip on type) are essential Hun for when you first get up.  My scar had a pressure bandage on it as it kept leaking but either way it gets a waterproof healing bandage on it too.  I wore extra large disosable asda maternity knickers while in hospital as I could just rip them off an bin them with the large maternity pad so didn't have to step in and out of them.  A home the midwife who removed my bandage said to wear DP's old boxers with pads in as they are best for scar.  I used to also put a sanitary pad across it and secure with sticky strip to boxers if I felt like I wanted the cushion.  I took a normal pillow (they are always short) and also my maternity one to wrap around my body while I attempted to breastfeed.  I had packed loads of baby clothes which were too big so DP had to rush to tesco and buy smaller nappies and clothes.  I had a medium sized wheelie suitcase as I like to be over prepared.  They don't let you get out of bed and you have to call for nurses on the first 15-20 hours so it is best to think about what you would want to hand.  I had face wipes and wet wipes to freshen up, two litre water bottles that DP would refill so I could get rehydrated ( this helps with the healing and also gets you on your feet quicker).  They make you pass two large units of urine before they will consider letting you get ready for home the next day.  I eat pretty frequently too so DP had to get me snacks to have by bed as I was starving.  Things like cereal bars or wrapped snacks might be worth having packed as you are not a planned c section so it could happen any time of day or night.  It's a shame that they won't let you plan a c section if that's what you want but my advice is if you do go natural and at any point feel that things are not going to plan make sure your birth partners push for that emergency section.  I went into labour at 32 weeks with broken waters so it couldnt be stopped.  My mum had to forcefully get mine for me when Becky's heartbeat was struggling as soon as I was on the tracer.  She was being squashed by Emily and the contractions and got very distressed.  When she was born she was my most poorly one and had to be ventilated amongst other things. Now she is a massive, strapping 16 year old who you would never even think was a poorly prem.  I didn't take my mum this time as it was a singleton birth and planned section so we needed less support but if it had been a normal delivery I would have taken her and DP.  Hope all this helps but just ask if you have any other questions x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

heapy - I'm impressed with your 2013 health kick. I haven't been on x-box kinect but I love our wii fit for exercise. I especially love Justdance as it really makes me feel like I've exercised. Have fun. Aw just seen your update about Evan. How did he sleep? 

mungo - lovely to see you on here. just sent you an email with my replies. big hugs hun. such a brave decision to make but remember to just focus on the IVF and not anything beyond that. everything crossed for you

whirl - your parents have split up? yikes!!!! sorry to hear that hun. I sometimes wonder how my Dad copes with my Mum everyday but even so I am always shocked when olds split up in later life. It must have made things a bit tough over the holidays but it sounds like you had a nice time all the same. thx re. iron. I will ask for a regular prescription to take to the laboratory so I can get tested once a month. Good news on Bethany. 

grace - gosh! I didn't know that not all hospitals allow c-secs. I never even thought that was a thing to consider. I'd better check at my hospital now! eek! Although I am pretty sure as I have to have one there won't be any issues. Yes, a decision nearer the time is a good plan. Oh bless you working out what to take to the hospital. What have you bought so far ready? Have you got all things such as pushchair, cots etc etc? 

loops - lol, massive hugs back. oh blimey! your 4 mile walk does not sound fun. ugh! lol @ what you 'persuaded' Joe with. Nothing wrong with that, anything to get them on a nice walk.... although perhaps not nice for AF lady. 

heapy - woah! bookmarking your post to grace  

afm - 9wk+5 day scan tomorrow. eek! let's hope we see more on the internal scanner than when I saw her last. Still not got Friday's test results through so goodness knows what's wrong there. I need one of the test results for tomorrow.   Bump has popped out even more. I'm hoping the French sales have now started as I'm now down to just 1 pair of leggings. Can't work out what to take with me for Marrakech. It's going to be about 20oC each day but gets down to about 5oC at night. We only have hand luggage each so I can't get too carried away. Whatever happens I need to buy some bottoms before we go.... this pair of leggings could be quite smelly by then. lol.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - Evan loves his mush.  We started quite a while back so he is on three meals a day but small ones so he has his milk.  Wow four mile peak district hike - that takes me back to childhood when my dad would take us on one every weekend.  Shame the gut pain is kicking back in.  I think a lemonade after a four mile hike is pretty tame - mine would be demanding McDonald's or the whole of thorntons for that!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - if you love the wii you will really love kinect but it's tougher as it tracks your whole body and it also says your respiration rate. Evan did not too bad at all - see below.  Can't wai for you to have this scan as all will be even more clearer.  Sounds like your bump is growing at the same rate as mine did and I was in full maternity gear by 12 weeks,  even with the sickness and food aversions.  So you have to cram all into hand luggage - tricky.  Will some of your lovely DP dresses still fit? Those with the leggings and cardigans could be an option but deffo hit sales too.  Next maternity stuff is quite nice

AFM - so Evans first night was not too bad.  He woke at 2am so I fed him to settle but that meant he had really bad wind at 5am and then wanted more food and then to sleep in bed with me. Because he has been ill and also been cuddled to sleep I just need to work on getting him to settle himself again, which I have done at the two naps today.  Hopefully tonight will be even better.  I have noticed that his first tooth is just breaking the gum so that may not be helping either.  I will admit though that it was the hardest thing to do ever and I missed hearing his snuffles so much.  It took me ages to get to sleep and I was so paranoid the monitor wouldn't work etc. so am a little tired today


----------



## sturne

Hello everyone.

Mungo - so lovely to hear from you. Feel free to snoop away  
I'm so sorry you have had such a rough time of it lately. I really wish you all the best with your next cycle and as the other girls have said we are all here for you, anytime. I will be keeping    for you. Look after yourself xxxx

Suzy - all the best with your scan tomorrow....as for those dreams, I've been having very naughty dreams too lately   must be the hormones!! Do feel a bit sorry for dh. Firstly we couldn't because of the 2ww, then when I got a BFP I wanted to wait until the 12 weeks, then when I found out it was multiples, I was like no way, and now I have had my cervical stitch it is absolutely no way! 
Ref iron tablets; I hadn't even thought about my iron levels but at my last trip to the hospital they gave me some iron and folic acid. They said I will almost certainly get anaemic. Then when I went to see the midwife on wed she got my blood results from Swindon, as I was missing them and my iron came back at 11.4 and apparently it should be over 11.5 so slightly under. The tablets are called pregaday.
Bet you are looking forward to your trip away. Good luck with the packing! In answer to your earlier question, we are staying at the intercontential in Paris.

Heapy - Ahhhh bless little Evan last night. Hope tonight goes a bit better. Omg - all that talk about c sections, underwear etc, I have got so much to get organised. I haven't bought a single thing yet- just too scared Incase I jinx anything, but really must start getting organised now.

Whirl - sorry to hear about your parents.  glad Bethany is doing well, and am sure she enjoyed the birthday party she went too!

Grace - there certainly is a lot to get to organised! I was just saying to Heapy that I also haven't organised anything yet, but really must start preparing. I'm just so scared Incase anything goes wrong and I jinx things. Hope the next 3 weeks at work go quickly for you and then you can get plenty of rest.

Ali - sorry about your cat. So sad.x

Afm - nothing much to report from me. Saw midwife on wed, she listened to a couple of heartbeats and told me that one of the boys was kicking. I can't wait to start feeling them move. I thought by having four I would feel them move earlier but so far haven't felt much. Going to Paris on wed for a few days, dh work trip. If they achieve their targets then they reward us by a trip away. This year it's Paris. Quite pleased its somewhere not too far away. Then we will go and see dh dad who moved to France last year. 

Love to all xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi pumpkins

Heapy, it is actually my dad and step-mum and they have split up 5 times in the past two years so pretty standard for them too, we just usually avoid being in the middle of it as we live 2 hours away.  Glad the night went ok, we are going to have to bite the bullet as Bethany was up 4 times last night and i'm sure that i wake her at times, but I am going to wait until the 19th when she is 6 months just because I can't bear her to go!

Grace - primark also is great.  I got giant granny pants for a few quid from there and then threw them away afterwards, and also huge ugly nightshirts (which I am still wearing  ).  I took two bags, one for me and one for baby, which really helped as due to heamorraging it was up to dh to find all the bits needed to first dress bethany, and she was getting cold so you need to have things easily accessible and be able to direct people to where they are.  My most essential item was my birthing ball and tens machine, and also energy drinks and snacks.  Also, a load of tesco value flannels, think they are £1 for 3, for cooling off during the birth, and also for showering with after and then chucking (there is a lot of blood).  A pillow is a good idea too.  And don't forget that you will need to wear maternity clothes home, and if your feel are swollen they will take a few days to go down (I'm so glad I wasnt heavily pregnant in the winter as I could only wear birkenstocks for the last three months).  Not long at work now!

Loops what a day for af to turn up!  Hope you managed to enjoy the walk.  Ben 10 games and lemonade sounds reasonable to me!

Suzy good luck for tomorrow!  And can I recommend maxi dresses, (the stretchy jersey kind, new look do good maternity ones) you can wear with sandels during the day, and maternity tights or leggings and a cardi at night.  I lived in them for the last few months of my pregnancy.

Sturne it is always lovely to listen to the heartbeats!  I first felt movements just before 20 weeks I think, although I have a job to remember.  It is so lovely when you do.  Enjoy paris!

AFM nothing much to report, just a nice chilled out day.  We have aquired a bumbo which is really helping with the weaning, as Bethany is so tiny that she just cries in her highchair.

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

just popping on as I need to VENT. I will reply l8r whirl & sturne, off for the scan in a few mins

My DH has given my MIL permission to tell EVERYONE. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FURIOUS with him. We had agreed not until 12 weeks and I had recently said I also wanted to wait until the DS results. I feel so violated and now I'm getting messages from people I really didn't want messages from. I could cry. He says he just couldn't take the pressure from her anymore. My parents asked again the other day to double check and they totally respect my choice and said they can wait another month or so as they've waited long enough. I think everyone who mentions it I'm going to tell them they're not really supposed to know yet. ANGRY!!!!!!!!! UGH!


----------



## Whirl

Vent away, and I would tell your mil as well as dh why you are so upset.  If anyone accuses you of overreacting you can blame it on the pregnancy hormones!  (I know, I snapped at my mil several times during the pregnancy when usually I would bite my tongue, but remember that this is your baby and you need to start as you mean to go on).


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Suzy!  My DH was itching to tell people too. Our families knew but I wouldn't let him say a word to friends until I was at least five months. I was terrified!  I think he was more scared of my wrath than the consequences of telling others!  I don't blame you for being upset. You had to speak up and all credit to you Hun. 

XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hiya lovelies

DH has felt my wrath quite a bit today. He knows he is in major trouble. I think the shock of it is the worse!!! 
OK calm........

heapy - we have a PS3 & a Wii so an xbox may be a step too far. lol. sounds good mind you.... Yeah! Luckily some of my DP dresses do still fit. I've got at least 10 dresses in my wardrobe that I reckon will be suitable as maternity dresses as they are all loose from boobs downwards with lots of material. Especially my favourite red dress   I think I'll take dresses and leggings and then under tops I can add if needed and cardigans. All that in 10kg, lol. Ooooo Evan's first tooth is on it's way. Exciting, but not much fun. I hope you start sleeping better soon. I can't imagine what it's like moving him out your room but I can sympathise.  

sturne - thx hun. Go you and the naughty dreams. lol. Yes I think hormones are to blame too. oh don't feel sorry for your Dh he'll get over it. haha! you're right a bit of bump and grind when expecting quadies with a stitch may not be a good idea. I'm sure he knows it's all for the best. He'd prob say no even if you offered anyways. bubs are well known for taking lots of iron from us, especially I would imagine with 4 of them. I have very low iron levels so I prob wouldn't have been well with more than 1 as I don't absorb iron v. well. Yeah 11.4 is pretty low. But not surprising. Tablets will soon sort you out. It's very rare for people to be like me with bad absorption. have a super lovely time in Paris and w/ your FIL. Let us know when you feel the first movements. exciting times.

whirl - thx hun. I had considered taking some maxi dresses with sandals & a cardigan but I'm worried about not being quite warm enough as although I have times when I'm very warm I am still prone to getting cold easily. sales still haven't started over here so fingers crossed it's started by thursday and I can get some bottom bits b4 we go. DH said surely Moroccan women get pregnant and there will be maternity stuff over there. Not sure on that one as it's prob going to be all for the tourists where we are.
I am debating talking to my MIL but I guess it's all done now. I just am amazed. She just can't seem to get her head around that things could still go wrong. I just feel so violated. It's the wrong time to announce it to half the family. 

simone - I think DH just let her tell people because she nags him really bad about it and he'd had enough. I am very disappointed in him 

afm - so today's scan was interesting!!!!!! we came clean that we'd also had a scan at 8 weeks and she was pleased to see the scan pics and other such results. I then had my internal and like last time it was really hard to see the little one properly. PLUS it was tumbling about. It was really hard to see but one minute there was a big head and the next some feet. So cute. Anyway it's great size and great heart wise. The real surprise was my consultant. She just seemed amazed it was doing so well and was sticking her thumb up and all sorts. Then she announced that it was the most miraculous pregnancy of the year. So does that mean she never had faith it would work? We both thought it was a bit odd. She still thinks I run a risk of miscarriage though so I've still got to take it pretty easy. She said it was probably about 30% risk. DH & I are feeling confident she's wrong about that. But I will take her advice. We will have to have more breaks than walking in Marrakech. 
Anyway 2 weeks on Friday for my 12wk scan and back to U/S so hopefully will see more again then and be taken off lots of rest.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - so glad your scan went well. Always a relief to hear heartbeat.....yes plenty of rest my dear on your hols. I will be doing the same.

I will try to keep up with pp news, hopefully hotel will have free wifi, if not I will have to go and find a starbucks to sit in.

Love you all xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Well done Suzy!  I'm glad the scan went well. XxX.


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, glad the scan went well.  Its amazing how quicky it changes isn't it? I know it is hard with MIL but try not to let it stress you out


----------



## Daisy Princess

Brilliant news about the scan Suzy x


----------



## suzymc

thanks everyone  xxx


----------



## loopskig

Good scan work McBean. Hope you and your mummy enjoy Marrakech

Was anything decided about a meeting notts Feb? I should have twigged when I checked calendar before but mate's baby has 1st birthday 2nd Feb. Party invite arrived today but its 3pm and local so would hope still to see you lot beforehand or even better on Sunday 3rd instead? My note says Shirl, Suze, Mungo, Heaps and maybe Sturne were up for it. Daisy, Jade & Ginger are closest so hope to see them too. Suze did you say you are in touch with Jadey? I'm sure you would anyway but please send her massive hugs xx xx

happy Hols Sturne darling  

Love to all, Loops xx x


----------



## loopskig

PS. Lexi - its only just over an hour from Leeds to Nottingham.....


----------



## loopskig

And come on Anna, what's a 6hr round trip eh!?

Anyone welcome to stop with me in Leicester on the night before if it helps get more of us along xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi, the Sunday is fine with me although will not be able to get there until about half 12.  Loops we can lift share to Nott if you want as Leicester is on my way.


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Lovely Ladies and Happy 2013, Heres hoping we are all blessed in own own ways this year  

I have been wanting to come on for some time but had soooo much going on, new house, new job, uni etc 
TX has been off the cards for a while...Long story but hoping to have biopsy just after my next ovulation (which I missed last month and this month my consultant was off on holiday when I surged; how inconsiderate  
It does seem like one road block after another each month but hay ho, we will get there. 

I think of you all often and hope you are all in the best possible space  

Not had a chance to catch up with posts yet but wanted to come on and help...
Suzy has filled me in on the Meet in Notts! Which is obviously Brilliant for me, No excuses ay? 

OK so, are we thinking city centre or outskirts? the nearest restaurant to the M1 junction 25, is a Toby carvery 
However we are spoilt for choice in the city centre. If it is going to be a Sunday, parking will be easy and cheaper. There is the option to going to a retail park which is pretty easy to locate, free parking and a choice of Franky & Bennie's, Mexican, Nandos, etc. There is also a Harvester not too far from Junction 24 with free parking. 

I would recommend City for the best Food and also the option to go for drinks/coffee after but depends how people feel about that? 

My house is always open, if anyone wants to stay or pop in  

Let me know, what you think, plenty of options there  

Oh and I'm sure Michelle & Bump would love to come too 

I will check back tomorrow as i have the morning off! whoop whoop 
Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

loops - lol, Mcbean LOVE the name. I'll put about the meet below  as I'm off on my jollys do you want to message our absent pumpkins about it being Sun 3rd feb in Nott? anna, ruth, ginger. I've told 10f&t. Lexi may need a message as not seen her on here for a few days

jade - hi again hunny. lovely to see you on here. here's hoping we are all blessed in our one way too this year   yup, you will get there. Inconsiderate consultants aside. lol. haha! no excuses not to be at the meet. I'll post my thoughts below. fingers crossed michelle can come too

meet - I think I am happier at the easier to find retail park. I love mexican or F&B's (again, it'd be like a F&B's anniversary). The main reason why I think we'd be better there is Nottingham to an outsider is a very very confusing city to get round/find places. Especially if you hit any of the 3-4 lane roundabouts/roads. I am coming in from the other side of town but am happy driving across Nottingham as I know it well and I'd rather none of you get lost. What does everyone else prefer? 

afm - leaving in a few hours. woo hoo!!! sales are now on so fingers crossed I can get some maternity leggings and trews. I'll prob be repacking my bag tomorrow morning before our flight if I can. lol
Catch you all Tuesday

Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Suzy- Hope you have a Fab Holiday! sounds Lovely  Looking forward to seeing you and the bump soooon xxx 

Meet- Ok so if we go with Frankie & Bennie's I am able to provide directions, postcodes etc 
If anyone has not got a Sat Nav, let me know which side of Notts you will be coming in, M1 Junction 25 or Junction 24 or A52 ? It is literally one or two straight roads from the M1 or if using the A52 then simply stay on the A52. I could always meet people at a Hotel just off M1 and you could follow me in, if that helps. It is not difficult to find though. Anyone is welcome PM me for my number and we can talk xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Good work jade and sushi.  I don't mind which between a mexican and frankie benny. Sunday 3 february it is then unless lot they better saturday. Shall we say 12 pm


----------



## Whirl

I won't be able to get there until about half 12, but you can start without me x


----------



## loopskig

lets say meet from 12 for a table at 12.30 then. Jadey   what is the retail park called?
love to all xxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Loops & Whirl

Hope your both doing well

Loops- Sorry to see that the magic beans aren't so magic  I know how much it means to you  Hope you are still feeling positive xx

Looking forward to seeing you both! 
Are we meeting Bethany too? That will be lovely if we are! 
I can't decide which retail park to go for, it is a choice of Two. 
The one just off Junction 26 of M1 has a Frankie & Bennie's with a Starbucks next door. That one is Easiest to find as it is about 3Min's along one straight road, from the M1. The other one has F&B and Mexican, Nando's etc but is slightly more difficult to find, you have to drive past it and go back on yourself. It also depends if everyone coming is using the M1, if so then I think J26 would be best. That will also be easier for anyone coming form the north? but from the south it is only one more junction up. Let me know what you girls think. 
If we are happy with F&B J26 then I can book that and give you the details. It is right next to the big IKEA if that helps? 
Love, Jade xxx
Oh Michelle is coming too


----------



## mungoadams

Hello pp's. Thanks so much for all the msgs  hope everyone is well.

Whirl - thank you. Great to hear bethany is weaning a bit. That sounds like a v difficult boxing day  sounds as though your parents have a v complex relationship  Ahhh first party. That must have been lovely! Did she have jelly?!

Heapy thank you. Are you sleeping better and how's evan's tooth?

Grace thank you that's really kind. I think am sticking with Gerge. I am sure ARGC would do a great job, but success for me ais prob based on decision of one 75 or 150 iui on day 8/9&#8230; I am a hyper responder on low doses with crap eggs. George has spent hours proing over my weird responses.. So I don't think another clinic would get it right first time and I am definitely not up for #6!

Loops hey hun. Have done some training with childline, but had to wait for them to risk asess me, as I don't have the form from the indian consulate (I spent 3.5 months in india a few years ago so need some silly form). Finally got 2 visits to schools per month in the diary giving workshops on what abuse is and how to use childline. Oh no that gut rot sounds horrid! Do heat pads help? Lol sounds like joey will be a borne hiker!

Suzy yay for your scan! Great news! How was morocco? You know what it hink about ppl telling others. Sooo cross for you. Vent away! At everyone! Esp MiL.

Sturne lol I can understand no naughty business! Yikes yes I guess you have rather a lot to organise  but that's good  is dh a good organiser? Mine is v anal, but doesn't care about girly stuff & isnt as fussy about the small things, so could be incredibly well organised with all the stuff I am too fussy about hehe. Wow how exciting for them to be kicking. I am sure you will get lots of flutters soon.

Jadeyjade wow sounds as though life has been v hectic. Am so sorry have not really been around. Why do you need a biopsy? Do you have a date, or are they doing u/s once you know when AF is?

Meet - could do sat but not Sunday sorry! Realised I am supposed to be going to see Matilda with niece & nephews (and Mil..) in london from 2.30. Tho I am submitting a proposal tomorrow for a project which means I will be in singapore (sounds glam but will just be a conference room for 4 days & then fly home!). So, if its Sunday will just send you all lots of PP thoughts for a lovely day.

AFM Got indicative cycle dates. Will start D/R 22nd april, ET looking like 15th to 24th May, which basically means I need 5 weeks off work! My boss insists i tell her exactly when i am working, which once i start stimms is basically impossible, so going to have to take a lot of unpaid leave  will see if gp will write me a note for some of it and work at least the D/R and first week of stimms. Still having doubts about whether i just need to be braver and adopt. i wish this decision was easier! Of all things the thing that gave me doubts (this is hysterical) .. i went to see the hobbit last night and gandalf (Ok stop luahging everyone) said something about not knowing how brave you were.. and i suddenly thought thats what my problem is. I am just being scared. however i kind of knew that so i think i am back to my vicious cycle of changing my mind. doh...bloody wizards.  I am  arent i.

My sis gave me her old cross trainer, so me & dh having been using that nearly every day. Building up slowly as i havent done any serious aerobic exercise in while, but do feel a lot better for it. Haven't gone the whole hog on the low carb g-free diet yet.

Have decided to ask my GP for a fasting test first to check how insulin resistant i am (high risk with PCOS, and the likely cause of it, so was on a v high dose of metformin for 5 months last 2 cycles, which made me feel v sick ,and not sure if it reduced the pcos in the last two cycles (both over 50 follicles most tiny & crap quality, although it could have been even worse i guess). I have done fasting tests myself in the past and had variable results from normal to hypo (i think most ppl get v occasionally odd results anyway so hard to tell, my diabetic SiL says really you need a glucose tolerance test to be sure). If it shows resistance than will ask my ZW nutritionist whether as well as the met, i need to stick with high protein but cut out even more carbs (e.g cut out most fruit and replace with lots of veg). urk! cant say i will like that much!

with the new healthier me, trying to do x-trainer & yoga most eve's or mornings, so trying to stick to only coming on once a week or so. I am sleeping a bit better and I have realised if i have a v busy day it actually makes sense to get up 30 mins earlier and do x-training, than not to and lose 2 hrs sleep the next day!

anyway have a great week and love to any pp's havent said hi to.


----------



## loopskig

Funny mungo taking your life guidance from a Hobbit!  

I can do Saturday - just need to be back in leicester for 3pm. how does that suit anyone else? xx


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. Hows the snow?

Just wanted to wish mungo all the best, and I am so hoping that you get your BFP and your dreams come true this time. Mungo in answer to your question luckily my dh is very organised, much more than me so hopefully once we get home we can start organising things. I don't want to jinx anything but at the same time I have to get some bits ready....

Afm - had a lovely few days in paris, quite busy though. But I did ake sure I had plenty of hot choc stops    managed to fit in meeting another ff friend, a lovely lady from another thread (who also cycled in Serum and is pregnant too). Now we are at my dh dad house who lives near Brittany. Not done very much at all, just resting!! Back home on Wed.

Ref meet up - I can do the Sunday not Saturday as I have got antenatal class on sat. Looks like more of you can do the sat though so don't worry about me, please go ahead with the majority. Maybe one day I will get to meet you all.

Love to all pp's. Xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Wow Mungo!  Sounds like its all go for you.sounds like you're in great shape. Praying that you get that BFP. X

Love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls

*Mungo-* Well done on the new healthier you and Cross trainer! sounds like that is keeping you busy. 
Hope you do get to have a little wonder round Singapore, it looks fab there. 
I saw the Hobbit too but wasn't too impressed, it reminded me of a BBC kids Programme  
I think it's only natural to be unsure of things, they are such HUGE decissions! I'm sure you will come to the one that is right for you  Sometimes I wish someone could just make decisions for me...I'm very indecisive. Hope things all go to plan and you get your little family 

I need the biopsy as I am having immune tests due to miscarriage. This needs to be done on day 9 after I surge but for the last two months it's not worked out due to missing my surge one month and the consultant being on holiday the next (inconsiderate consultant, I know  I found out that having a biopsy can also aid implantation so, if we time so it's done just before we cycle, it might help with the tx.  Also hoping to have embryo glue this time. Not feeling as Positive as I have done, I think things just start to get you down and it's difficult to feel excited about TX. I am also more scared than any thing else xx

*Simone-* Hello Hun, It's lovely to see you on here, but not lovely at the same time (if you know what I mean) 
I really hope you are doing ok and that things are coming together for your TX. Not long now until you start stimming! nervous and excited? I hope your also doing ok with your health  I've been meaning to come on for some time and say hi but you know how it is. I really hope things go well for you and you get your healthy baby you so desire  xx

*Sturne*- Paris sounds lovely! hope your enjoying it. Meet with FF also sounds Great  Hope everything is coming along nicely with your pregnancy. Hope to see you at the meet xx

MEET- Saturday is good for me and michelle, so whatever is best for everyone else?


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies...... I'm back.
We have had such a lovely lovely time. We almost didn't want to come home but I think the pushy 'salesmen' got to us in the end and it really was time to come home. Marrakech is just amazing. I've been to Africa before (Tunisia) but Marrakech feels less touristy and more real to the Moroccans life. We were staying right in the medina which is a totally dry zone.... it's right next to one of the biggest Mosques in the world. So dh didn't get to drink a lot of alcohol but it did him good and he didn't seem to mind. We did spend most of the time sat in various cafes drinking fruit juice cocktails and watching the world go by. We certainly would have done Marrakech a bit differently had I not been pregnant but it was more than lovely all the same. The Riad we stayed in was very nice. There were only 4 rooms and we were made to feel very welcome and special. The lady that cooks for them was so good we ate there for two of the 3 nights. On my birthday they made me a huge birthday cake with candles and had also bought me loads of red roses. So sweet of them. The street smells were a bit much at time for my nausea but I got over it. It was amazing how many people spotted I was preggers  I even got my first offer of a seat. We didn't buy a lot though. But boy did we try!

I see from the posts since I've gone that there is some debate over our get together. I don't know which day to say to go for.

I'm assuming heapy can come either day?? saturday we have me, heapy, whirl, jade, michelle, mungo, but no sturne & loops has to go about 3ish.

but sunday we have me, heapy, loops, whirl from 12:30, sturne, but no mungo, are jade and michelle ok for sunday if we do go with sunday? 

anyone else that can come on either of those days? how are we going to decide?

I'll be back on tomorrow for personals. knackered right now to the point where concentration is not my strongest point. We landed in really heavy snow last night. It was the most bizarre experience and made us wonder why airports ever shut for snow as landing was fine. He skidded a tiny bit turning but nothing major. Everyone was so happy we landed and didn't get diverted that the whole plane clapped. We then had to virtually dig the car out and couldn't drive more than 30mph for over 2 hours. Which when you originally had a 5-6hour drive home is not fun. We finally got to bed at 3:30am. yikes!!!!

Lots of Love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

welcome back suze xx x x x x 

my calculations are the same with 7 on each day so what we really need is another pal to join us and tip it to 8 vs 7 and thus deciding the day! 

Unless anyone voices an opinion against lets say *Frankie & Benny's at the Giltbrook Retail Park NG16 2RP (where Ikea is) just off Junction 26 of the M1 at Nottingham. Arrive from 12 for table at 12.30*. Once a day is decided its 0115 9387310 to book it which I'm happy to do just saving the number here!

Saturday 2nd Feb 2013
Yes - Lexi, Suzy, Jade, Michelle, Loops, Whirl (& Bethany), Heaps, Mungo
No - Sturne

Sunday 3rd Feb 2013
Yes - Lexi, Suzy, Jade, Michelle, Loops (& Joe?), Whirl (& Bethany), Heaps, Sturne
No - Mungo

Come on girls who else wants to come and play the 'ooooh that's not how I pictured you!' game? 

I'll send a few emails/texts now to try to drum up a few more. Fair enough its a trek for Charlotte, Simone, Lexi, Grace, Ruth, Anna & Baby! but I still dare to hope that one day we might have a full compliment of Positive Pumpkins out to play 

Jane, Ali, Daisy, Ginger not too far for you if you have nothing better to do that w/e??

Bye for now,
Loops xx x xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

I'm definitely up for our meet and can do either day so just let me know when's best for you all xxxx

Sorry been a bit awol, works manic and i'm done in by the time I get home from work. Will do personals soon x


----------



## loopskig

hooooooooooooooooooooray!!!!!!! xx


----------



## loopskig

right, who's next?

Lexi have you got my mobile number x


----------



## loopskig

suzy you look great in hols pics darling - really badly wanted to comment 'I see a big tummy!' but thought best not xx x x x x x xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Dear all,

Hello to everyone, and hope we're all doing okay? X

Sturne, Paris sounds lovely.  Bet the hot chocolate was much needed!  I went to Paris one February and i was freezing the whole time! X

Suzy, sounds like you had an awesome time despite all you have to avoid when your pregnant.  I’m glad the trip and your birthday was very special.  Well deserved! Pics are lovely. X

Jade, thank you so much for your well wishes.  I can’t believe i’m doing this all over again, but i pray this cycle will work and we will have the chance to have a healthy baby. I hope the test and biopsy will give you al the information you need before your next cycle and that this will be your time too hun.  

Loops, thank you so much for your invitation to the meet.  I’m afraid i’m going to have to decline.  It will be bang in the middle of my treatment cycle.  Also, the chances are with the extra hormones i will be an emotional wreck throughout this!  I hope to be able to go to the next meet though, and i really appreciate the invitation.  You're organisationsal skills are brilliant too!  X  

Lots of love to everyone.
Simone XxX


----------



## Whirl

How about if we are still even on numbers for the meet we get someone who is not coming to toss a coin?

Will do proper post later, just eating tea before bethany's bed time! xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. I'm not sure I can make that weekend but will let you know nearer the time if that changes. Thanks so much for the invite  

Love and hugs to all including bumps and babes  

X


----------



## loopskig

I suspected as much simone. I know I do get a bit over excited about stuff like this but absolutely appreciate that not everyone will be able to make it every time. Is it friday you start down regging? And breathe... Xx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Loops, Saturday and i'm dreading it!  Just emailed my work too to arrange a back to work meeting for after the treatment.  I need to give two months notice if i want to go back earlier than my original maternity July date. Dreading that meeting too! It sounds like it's going to be a fab meet up and i'm gutted i can't make it, but would definaitely like to be involved in the next one.  Sometime it's people who have struggled to get pregnant who really only understand what you are going through. Big hug. XxX


----------



## Whirl

Morning pumpkins

Hope everyone is well.

Simone, all the best for when you start downregging.  And sorry to hear about the back to work meetings, I know it is a while off but bound to be very difficult for you.  Sorry you can't make the meet, hope that you can make one in future    

10fingers good to hear from you, love to you as well  

Lexi will be fantastic to meet you!  So glad you can make the meet.  How is the bump coming along?

Loops how are you doing?  Thanks for being the organised one over the meet! 

Suzy glad you enjoyed marrakesh, I had a look over the ** photos, it looks great.  I could spot a bump too!  Now make sure you rest    

Jade hope the biopsy goes well.  It will be good to see you again in a few weeks  

Sturne glad you had a good time in paris.  What antenatal classes are you doing?  It is always exciting when you start them, makes it feel more real!

Mungo sorry to hear you are still having doubts.  I don't blame you for listening to the hobbit, when I was low before tx I cried at Mariah Cary's 'hero' song! I am keeping all of my fingers crossed for you.  Try not to worry about your boss, especially as you worked so hard to keep the company going last year she should be more supportive.  Good luck with the diet.

AFM, I have the hard job of looking for childcare for when I go back to work in july   as you can imagine nowhere is good enough for my Bethany!  And also, its really expensive.  

Love to all, thinking of Charlotte and Ali.

Looking forward to seeing some of you again at the meet, if its ok I will bring Bethany along.

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

hi dear pumpkins

*loops* - you been using your voice typing thing again or are you now calling me sushi? lol. You need to change your nickname to 'social secretary'. Aw thanks for the compliment hun. I think most people not in the know will probably be thinking has she put on weight or is she pregnant. lol lol. Only a few more weeks to go now until it can go public 

*mungo* - Good to hear you have some dates now to focus on. 5 weeks off work. eek! fingers crossed you get it all sorted without having to take too much unpaid time off. The time you put in there you more than deserve to be treated right. Bless you and Gandalf. Maybe he has a point. But either way I think you are brave, you are more brave than you give yourself credit for. Good idea on the test you are going to get done. High protein is certainly the way to go.... I had 60-70g a day, loads of veggies and I sometimes had 1 bit of fruit a day but not every day. I also made sure I didn't have chips or anything white flour wise but you know all that  Go you with the exercise. Keep up the good work hun.

*sturne* - good to hear you enjoyed Paris. Also good to hear you had lots of stops too. Is that your first antenatal class? I think I'll just have to read some books because there's not much point in me going to one with it being in French and having a C-sec. I know they teach you other stuff.... I'll have to chat to dh about it and my gyno.

*lexi* - yay! so excited to be meeting you at long last  

*simone* - thx hun. yes, there certainly was a lot to avoid. So glad I didn't eat any 'bad' food. Sorry to hear you can't make the meet but hopefully the next one. I will send you lots of good vibes Saturday for your first injection.

*whirl* - I like the coin toss idea....... we'll give it until the weekend and then we'll have to decide as I need to know soonish. Love the Bethany ** pics. I can't wait to see her again and see how she's growing up. thx re. my pics. hehe! on the bump spotting. It seems to be shaping up quite nicely. I promise to rest. We rested LOADS on holiday. Afternoon naps, more drink stops than you can imagine. Plus we went to sleep about 10ish and didn't wake until 8ish. Oh no! sorry to hear it's time to look for childcare. If you can't find anywhere you'll have to start your baking idea. 

*jade* - fingers crossed for the biopsy. see you soon 

*10fingers* - aw, fingers crossed (fingers crossed, haha! get it!) things change and you can make it. so you made the 'decision' then?

*afm* - just decided I'd better double check with my SIL that they are free both the Sat & Sun of that weekend as I would really like to see them and my niece and nephew so you never know that response may swing the sat or sun decision.
I can't seem to acclimatise myself after Marrakesh. It's just so cold. I have jumper dresses on with cardigans...... two pairs of socks and boot slippers and I'm not even warm. 
Can you believe the whole horse meat in beefburgers scandal? ugh! And not only that but they can have pork in and that's even worse because it would be awful for someone who doesn't eat pork, for religious reasons, to now discover they've probably eaten pork. terrible. Some bloke on This Morning said the French probably always have horse meat in their burgers. I have to disagree. French burgers actually taste of beef, I've never had a burger that tastes that 'right' in the UK.

Love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

scratch that - SIL has kept both days free that weekend so problem still not resolved.


----------



## loopskig

FFS, after a good 10 mins of discussion and explanation with the blood folk about acupuncture and fertility treatment she still felt the need to ask me "is there any chance you could be preggers?" before I was allowed to proceed. Glad I made it after a couple of wasted trips in the last month and got a sticker for Joe so he can be proud of his mummy  

Whirl, that's a bit rubbish about the nursery situation. I was very lucky not to have to send Joey Kig until the 15hrs p/w funded sessions kicked in when he was 3. That's actually not much use to you but I'm sure you will find somewhere. Have you considered a Childminder? Much cheaper so far as I can gather from my mummy mates who have used them.

Suze you don't actually look podgy. I think I can only spy a tum because I am so keen for my first sight of McBean and willing it to be there  

Girls come on you know admin is the only thing I am good at! 

xx x xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - oh dear! I'm afraid some people just find it hard to understand about our infertility. how inconsiderate. anyway at least you could donate this time and I bet Joe loved his sticker. Yeah! I did think that from my photos.... ie. you can only really spot a bump because we know we're looking for one. Not long now until you see McBean bump 4 real, I'm convinced it's grown again. I need to get a tape measure I can put round my waist   xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

it's gone quiet again on here   where is everyone? heapy is especially awol.   we have our first snow today. just sat waiting for my phone to ring to cancel my french lesson. my teacher says she doesn't travel in snow or ice and it's both out there... no call yet. looks like I'll have to brave it. 
excited, 12wk scan 1 week today  another countdown has begun. have a gr8 weekend y'all
Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

How's everyone doing? Lots of snow here! Got day off work as my Mum here this weekend and got a nurse coming round today to give me Intralipids - just hope she can get here!!

Had a bit of a panic this week as my symptoms just stopped, woke up Tuesday feeling great! Loads of energy and back to normal. Had a scan yesterday and all ok thankfully, was convinced something had gone wrong. Both twinnies wriggling around and strong healthy heartbeats. Slight worry as one is a bit small but hoping it will have a growth spurt this week. 

Also got date through for my 12 week scan on the 4th feb, technically I will be 11wk and 4 days so not sure if that matters? 

Suzy, eeeek a week to go! Wow what a relief that will be, I'm finding this stage really tough and just desperate to get to that magic 12 week milestone. Starting to get a bit of a fat tummy, can't work out if its all the cheese I'm eating or the babies  

Did we get a day booked in for the meet?? 

I need to have a proper read back and catch up on personals. Great to see Mungo back and I'm so pleased you are giving it another go. 

Sxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Here I am!  Just hyper busy as been writing my work grievance letter so head been mush.

Suzy - glad you had good break.  Sounds like a lovely one and just the thing you both needed after all the tx focus.  I was happy that I don't partake in any burgers from supermarkets but I am sure it will be revealed that it is in the mince too pretty soon as surely it's all from the same distributor.  Being an eater of sausages that are know to contain earhole and arseholes I guess a bit of horse is not too shocking.  What is more of a worry is the usual uk/ Ireland horse eat is when they are ready for the knackers yards isn't it?  

Loops - grrr on you discussing fertility and then getting asked that question but even family members talk to me about if we will have another when they know it took us eight years and medical intervention to get us to this point.  People just don't understand unless they have lived it.

Whirl - Bethany is growing so much from the ** pics.  She is just adorable!  Can't wait to see her again.  Don't envy yu the childcare challenge and will be having to explore it too myself too, although my mum is doing half of it so will only need a few mornings a week in nursery.  

Simone - good luck for the dr start tomorrow.  Are you all geared up for it?

Sturne - hope the quads are being good for you.  Every time I think of you I think of the little party going on inside you.  Identical twins are known to cosy up next to their womb mate.  Are you getting big now?

Hope all other pumpkins are well?

AFM -  almost have Evan settled through the night and he only whines a few times between 2am and 3am where I just pop in, give him his dummy and make the sssssh noise.  Still waiting for DP to move back in though and I think he is waiting for him to sleep through, so he might move back in by the time he is 10 at this rate! Hahahahahaha.  Evan enjoyed watching the dogs run the garden like loons in the snow and catch and eat snowballs


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - you may start to feel better now if your hormones are settling anyway.  Don't worry about teeny twin as they all go through different growth spurts. When I had the girls they didn't even discuss sizes with you.  Also your 12 week scan date is perfect, it cant be later that 13 1/2 weeks I think for measuring the nt.


----------



## suzymc

hiya.... no french lesson   snow is coming down really heavy now so perhaps that was a good job

lexi - fingers crossed your nurse can make it today. I can remember one day during my feb cycle last year I was really worried my nurse wasn't going to make it to do my drugs because of heavy snow. I waited and waited and decided she wasn't coming. She made it about an hour later and looked like a yeti. hehe! It sounds like your bubs are taking over well with their placentas as that is usually when our symptoms start dropping off. I'm still v tired so I need to get my iron checked but my nausea is almost gone now  my bump is really rather big now. But it started growing back at week 8-9. I would imagine your bump is the twinnies hun. 11wk+4 is fine for your 12week scan. I believe it can be done anytime between week 11-13. I echo what Heapy says. Don't worry about sizing. They will grow differently as they all do. No we haven't picked a day yet. I think a pumpkin who isn't coming will have to toss a coin for us to decide on the day as we've had no more saying they can come to swing the balance.

heapy - oh gosh hun. no wonder your head has been mush. not fun. fingers crossed you get the results you want from the letter. oh yes, our trip away was perfect. A lovely end to all our tx. I am convinced they will soon announce that mince is the same. It's not so much the 'horse' aspect but more the fact they call them 'beefburgers' when clearly they aren't. You are prob right on the horses being for the knackers yard. There is a horse butchers in a village 10mins from here and you often see the horses in waiting and they are very old etc etc. lovely to hear Evan is sleeping much better. I used to get my niece back off to sleep by rubbing her forehead and going shhhhhhhhhhhh. worked a treat  lol @ dp not moving back into your bed until he's 10

love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

I hope everyone is enjoying the snow, and all the pregnant pumpkins are taking a snow day and being very careful.

Heapy yes it is stressful, I am veering towards a childminder and then starting a few mornings at preschool when she gets to two, as I think it may be more nurturing for her, but still have some places to look around.  The only family I have around here are in-laws and they are not the childcare types.  If I do choose a nursery it will be a very small one.  Must have missed one of your posts, what is the greivance letter for?  Hope everything is ok    Well done on Evan's sleeping that is great

Lexi don't worry about symptoms stopping.  Mine stopped at about 9 or 10 weeks and I didnt feel pregnant at all.  Also dont worry about 11+4 for scan, once they have seen a heartbeat things are really positive.  Hope you continue to feel well, and Bethany and I are really looking forward to seeing you at the meet.

Suzy, one week until your scan its gone so quickly!  We have lots of snow as well.  We live on quite a busy road and its settling, so a bit worried about how dh will get home from work at this rate!

Loops how frustrating for you, at least you managed to give blood.  I am veering towards a childminder anyway (see my post to heapy) but still haven't decided.  Or as Suzy says will have to start with the baking idea.  Would still love to do it but am a little scared to try something new, and dh has a new job which at the moment is a years contract so need to keep my job in case he is out of a job next Jan.

AFM not up to much, still looking at childcare and spending lots of time at home in the warm.  Bethany has just started sitting now which is very lovely to see.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

whirl - I know I know. I can't believe how quickly it has come around too. It should be our last scan before 20 weeks. Odd feeling not having a scan for 8 weeks. eek! Oh no fingers crossed for G. Can you not ring him and demand he comes home now?! If it's settling on a busy road then I say he should come home asap. I had to go down our front steps this morning to get the chickens up and give them some food. You should have seen me holding onto things, it took about 3 mins just to get to them. lol. they're only on the end of our house......    xxxxxxx

DH and I are now disagreeing over the heating. Can't win at times with him. It's too cold with just the electric rads on but we can't risk the petrol heater. If he actually put some more clothes on he may be a bit warmer!!   I have big wool socks, slipper boots, leggings, top, dress, cardigan and big scarf on.... he has decidedly less! men!


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 
Sorry I have been AWOL but I have been signed off work for the last 2 weeks with a respitory infection and still not feeling great. 
Anyway struggled into our adoption information morning which was very thought provoking but we both came out saying "lets go for it" so the next stage is a home visit which is booked for 5th feb, so exciting. I won't be able to post much on here for confidentially reasons...but the start of a long and exciting journey. 

Re the meet I am sorry but I won't be able to make that weekend, but hope that you all have a lovely time.

Anyway hope all the pumpkins (and bumps) are well, take care.

Ali x


----------



## charlotte80

Positive Pumpkins,

I hate to bring bad news to the group but wanted to share with you. The bone marrow biopsy has not brought good news. I have been diagnosed with B Cell non-hodgkins lymphoma.   I can't believe this is happening to us after all we went through with DH. I am starting chemotherapy on Tuesday, they want to hit it hard as its actually a lymphoma in my bones (hence the back pain) and I am in a high risk group that it could come back because of this. Therefore I go in Tuesday and spend 5 days in hospital having the drugs. I should then be allowed home for a week but will then be back in as my levels will drop and I'll be neutropenic and a risk of getting infections. This treatment will take about 4 months opposed to the original plan of going for a day every three weeks which would have been 6 months of treatment. I will loose my hair  
I only found this out on Wednesday so its still sinking in. I'm going to really miss my class as they are lovely. Headteacher told my class yesterday and we sent a letter home to the parents. Due to the snow today I am going in Monday to see them.
I am hoping to still keep up to date with your news but obviously won't be making the meet either  
Hugs and love to you all 
from a very sad pumpkin


----------



## Whirl

Charlotte, I am so sorry to hear this life really is not fair, what a shock.  Please feel you can come on and still get support from us, this group is about more than fertility now.  Lots of love, and thinking of you and your DH


----------



## Simonechantelle

Charlotte, I'm so very sorry to hear this news. You have had enough to cope with already and this must be so very devastating. I know nothing I can say will make things better but I am praying that you will come through this fully recovered. It seems that the consultants have a consider plan of action and are taking full control of the situation. As Whirl says this group is so much more than fertility group. Since Isaac died my FF friends have been a huge support. We are always here for you if and when you want.  I am thinking of you and sending you loves of love and prayers. 

Much love,
Simone. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Charlotte I am so so sorry to hear your news and totally understand the emotions you must be going through right now. It is absolutely unbelievable that this could have happened to you after going through this with your DH. I am here for you as I know all the PPs will be to offer any support in any way which may help. You have been through so much and have come through it so you are strong and will conquer this latest challenge too. It sounds like you have a very supportive network around you and please take everyone's strength to help you over the coming months and if you need anything please just ask    

Lots and lots of love, J x


----------



## loopskig

Oh goodness me. what an example of how life happens in the extremes. I came online and saw Ali's post which made me beam so much. Fabulous news that you came out of the info eve so positive and that you have some momentum in achieving your dream. Do keep us posted with the bits that you can  

And then to read poor Charlotte's news. What a crappy time for you darling. Devastated for you and hoping that the journey to a clean bill is as smooth as it can be. Thoughts are with you

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## sturne

Charlotte - so very sorry to hear your news. We are all here for you if you need us. Life is just so unfair sometimes. Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Charlotte i'm so sad to hear your news    Take care of yourself xx Love Daisy xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte - I am so sorry that after going through this awful illness with DH that you are now facing your own battle- just channel that inner tiger to fight and claw your way through this. I know you will have some tough times ahead but I hope we can help you through those in any way we can. I know from experience with family members that chemo and radiotherapy are hard things to go through but I hope that with your DH and family support you can get through it with a smile and a laugh when possible - which is so very important.  You will be in my thoughts and I will be sending as many positive vibes as I can to you.  Much love xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - great news on adoption front!  Some exciting times ahead for you and I can't wait to watch your journey.  Looks like they are going to move quite quickly too


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy & whirl - just realised I didn't respond to your message.  Not really mentioned my grievance as wasn't sure I was going to do it until I found out that the two members of staff in place after I went on leave we're treated completely different to the hell I had been put through by my director after I began to be line managed by her.  She made my job/ working life as hard as possible and completely ostracised me.  She also marked me down in performance review based on me not attending the Christmas do while I was preggers, which I hadn't because it was food and I had morning sickness.  I already feel sick at the thought of returning in June.


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - oh no   I simply can't believe your news. I am so so sorry this has happened. Thankfully your treatment plan sounds like they really do know what they are doing. I echo what a few other pumpkins have said. We're all here for the highs and the lows and I am so thankful to be your friend and to be able to provide you support as and when you need it. I am especially sad you will lose you hair but it will all be worth it in the long run. All my thoughts, hopes and best wishes go out to you and N right now. It will be lovely to go in and see your class on Monday.     Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

alig - sorry to hear you can't make the meet. But what positive news about your adoption info morning. All the best for the home app on the 5th. Lots of cleaning and tidying to do. lol. Yup very exciting and I would imagine very rewarding. I hope you're back feeling well soon. xx


heapy - I remember you saying about your work colleague so I assumed it was to do with her. But didn't know that she hadn't been the same to two other members of staff.   Just wondering if she has her own infertility to deal with or had to deal with? So sorry you aren't looking forward to returning back to work because of her. fingers crossed this sorts it all out. 

Love 2 all. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - no she is just an angry, near retirement lady who takes pleasure in breaking and belittling people.  She is a tru bully and as yet no one has stood up to her officially but I am going to as she purposefully made my life a misery.  I can't go into detail here as it is an open forum but it wasn't nice x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - go you. I'm all for sorting out bullies. At least she's near retirement. Good luck hun, I hope you get this sorted before June. 


more hugs for charlotte. you have been my only thoughts since your news.


----------



## Whirl

Ali, that's great news on the adoption front, and I hope that the initial visit goes well on the 5th.  All the best xxx

Heapy how horrible for you, its stressful enough returning to work without having to worry about bullying.  Well done for having the guts to actually do something about it.

Lots of       for Charlotte, thinking of you xx


----------



## charlotte80

To my lovely pumpkin friends,

Thankyou so much for the lovely bouquet of flowers I have just received, you are amazing and am glad you are all 'virtually' here for me.

Love Charlotte xx

Tried to post a picture but it says file too big and can't work out how to make it smaller on my phone so have posted a picture on ******** for those who are on there.


----------



## Simonechantelle

We love you lots Charlotte and are praying for your recovery.  Big hugs.  XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - how's down reg going?


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi Heapy,

Thank you for asking hun. I started Down Reg. today.  I thought I’d be more upset than i was.  Strangely felt like ‘old times’.  Trying to be positive and praying that this will be our time.  Anyway, the injection went well.  I still have a numb tummy from the c-section so it didn’t hurt much!  Need lots of positivity, prayers and bubbles i think!  

How's things going with the work colleague?  I'm sorry to hear it's been so difficult.  I had some difficult times too at my work about five years ago, and it was like torture going in each day.  Thankfully the people in question left, and i had never been happier there.  Are you a teacher, or was i imagining that?

Big hug.  XxX


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - thx for posting the pic. they are beautiful aren't they. thinking of you lots and I am sending you lots of positive thoughts.    

simone - I am pleased that you didn't find last nights first injection upsetting. I know what you mean about it feeling like 'old times'. I think you go int a sort of tunnel vision. LOADS of positivity, prayers and bubbles coming your way.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Hun. Feel a little more upset today. Trying to work out how I get to the cemetery in this snow and ice. I go everyday but with RA it might prove dangerous I fall!  Darren isn't working today but tomorrow may be impossible on my own. It sounds silly doesn't it but it had me upset. I guess Isaac won't mind if I light a candle at home instead. 

Thank you for the prayers and positivity for this cycle. I pray we are successful and have an earthly baby. We're going to try our hardest to produce a little sibling for Isaac!  

Stay safe in the snow everyone. 
Simone. XxX


----------



## loopskig

Simone oh darling I really hope you manage to get to your baby boy today. It will be OK though if you spend sometime saying a little prayer for him at home of course. Might help to take your candle outside to feel a bit closer to him? 

Thanks for being our coin person who tosses xx

Right girls, Simone has decided for us that our meet will be the Sunday. I'll be back later to check what that means in terms of who is coming. and will book F&B for 12.30pm on 3rd Feb unless someone gets there first
Love to all xx


----------



## loopskig

Ha! t0$$er gets switched to person who tosses!! And I wasn't even swearing! x


----------



## suzymc

simone - I just replied to you on ** about the snow. It could be dangerous if you fall. Stay safe if you do make it out but be rest assured that Isaac will totally understand. No it doesn't sound silly at all. I totally understand what you are feeling. You're not doing anything any differently, you just can't go because you need to keep safe. If things get better make sure you wrap up well and wear some grippy boots. I love Loops idea of taking the candle outside. 
Your necklace that your due date ladies have bought you is just beautiful. Lolli mentioned it to me the other day that they'd all got you and D one. It's even more lovely in real life than I imagined. You are so blessed with lovely lovely friends.
well done on tossing the coin hun, it had to be done
Suzy xxxxx

loops -  sunday it is. social secretary can book  I'll let Mungo know. xx

haha! at the spelling change


----------



## loopskig

Right, We are booked up for the Sunday.

Frankie & Benny's at the Giltbrook Retail Park NG16 2RP (where Ikea is) just off Junction 26 of the M1 at Nottingham.
Arrive from 12 for table at 12.30. Booked for x8 plus a highchair under 'Pumpkins' 0115 9387310.

Sunday 3rd Feb 2013
Lexi, Suzy, Jade, Michelle, Loops, Whirl (& Bethany), Heaps, Sturne

Sorry Mungo but I suppose it saves you a journey  
I'll eat something Gluten free in your honour mate xx

They were really good with the nut question but I think I'll still leave mini Kig at home to play with Daddy so I can give you lot my full attention.

Loops xxx

xx x xx


----------



## suzymc

well done Loops   sure they won't mind adding another one if 10fingers can come or if you change your mind about lil Joey. Sure he'd love lots of Aunty attention, plus how do I get to see him now I can't go pick you up ?    xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

Charlotte I am so sorry to hear your news. Words arent really enough, but you know we are all thinking of you and family and here for you. Wishing you the very best for the upcoming treatment and getting well again, which i know you will. 

Simone, it must be so hard, but he is in your heart so even if you cant make it during the snowy weather, you are still close to your boy i am sure    lots of luck and positivity for this cycle. 

Suzy glad you had a great break and birthday. sounds lovely! Apart from the drive back eek! Very exciting to get your first seat tho lol. 

Sturne paris sounds lovely. Hope the ante natal class goes well.

jadeyjade. hope you get your test soon. what clinic are you using? i think every cycle feels a bit different. I asm hoping i can throw myself into it properly after a scan and consultation with george. still reading about adoption too and generally crapping myself!

whirl, yikes yes finding childcare must be hard. are you going with a nursery?

loops yay for giving blood! I have never been allowed (combination of travelling in malarial zones, acupuncture and my weight - they never take into account i am not skinny just a short !). 

heapy lol think dh might have to reconsider his plans. Great to hear that its only 1 stir in the night. the real mungo is loving the snow too! good for you re your boss! 

Ali thats great news! congrats on starting the journey  hope you are feeling better soon. 

Sad I cant make the sunday, but never mind, we are never going to get everyone's diaries to work. Hope you all have a lovely day and i can make the next one.

AFM. Feeling wobbly. what a surprise. I sent too many q's to ZW, so i now have a telephone review with george on 1st, so fingers crossed that goes well. still wont know for sure if its all go or not until i have had a scan as well (day 1-6 pf next cycle). So not gluten free yet, just relatively high protein and low carb, very high on veg, as little sugar as poss and only 2 glasses of wine/week. Am an old hand at the diet stuff after 5 years of it,  but wont go super high protein or entirely G-free, until i know we are definitely going for it.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - sorry today is crappy down reg day but I can only imagine the roller coaster of emotions you will go through every step of this journey.  Each bit is a bit more of a reminder but I also think that Isaac will be cheering you on each step you take.  I am really counting on your body having all that pregnancy and muscle/ physique memory so it is all good for you and you get that BFP.  I hope you haven't been too upset if you didn't manage to get to the cemetery today but Isaac would want mummy to be healthy and risk free.  I am a believer too that Isaac will be around you whenever you need him and especially now will be by your side as you go through this tx so will be aware of whatever you do to spend time thinking and communicating with him.  I have sent my letter in while I am on leave re my grievance and will now wait the outcome.  I work in a college but I don't teach.

Loops - Sunday good for me ladies and just fingers crossed the weather gets better before then

Mungo - I bet Mungo is being a real loon in all this white stuff.  Sorry you are feeling wobbly but it is to be expected when making such a big decision towards maybe taking that step.  Your diet sounds like the one I am partaking in, although as I am only doing it to shift my chocolate waist and rid myself of craving, I do have cheat days so I don't fall of far off the wagon.  Hope your telephone call with George dispels any worries and has you feeling confident that it is the right step for you.


AFM. - bloomin snow has made us pretty housebound as pram is nightmare and too scared to head out with sling or back pack.  Poor little ferrets were a bit cold in their shed so I have bundled more towels in there and given them some egg yolks as a treat.  The only positive thing about this weather is the dog poos are like ice pops by the time I get to them and just snap up


----------



## Grace72

hi girls  - hope you had a good weekend, despite the snow.  First NCT went well for us and met some lovely couples. Have a few weekends of classes so hoping to learn a fair bit. My little uns are kicking away and keeping me awake at night.  Working from home alot more now the snow has come which is great with me being so heavy and not wanting to slip and fall. 

Simone -    i'm a strong believer no matter where you are , just closing your eyes and saying a little prayer where ever you are , your little boy knows you are there.    

Charlotte hon - just read your post hon and am sorry this is happening to you . I remember how tough it was when DH got cancer a few years ago and i wish you all the strength through this tough journey, but you WILL pull through .  i hope you get lots of love and support through this time hon and dont be afraid to ask for lots of help.    .  

Grace xx


----------



## loopskig

Glad you had a good NCT sesh Grace darling. Hopefully these will be the new pals who will be there for you in the early days when you need them most and you will of course be able to support too. I didn't do NCT but always hear very positive things about it.

Have you got a V pillow? I found very useful for sleeping more comfortably. I have just lent mine out to SIL 

Keep thinking of Charlotte  

Love to you all,
Loops xx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you ladies for your kind words. There's no getting to the cemetery today as the snow is starting to ice. Candle for Isaac inside instead.  

Heapy, hope your little ferrets are okay.   X

Grace, I loved my NCT classes. Glad yours went well. X

Mungo, you sound super healthy!  Good for you. X. 

Loops and Suzy, hope the planning for that Sunday is going well. X

Day three of DR today. Last two injections have been fine. Staying positive. Stay safe in the snow ladies. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte - hope you are doing well and spoiling yourself before your hospital stay.  

Grace - glad you enjoyed NCT.  I didn't do them as we have a really large circle of friends here all with 18 months to newborns so I didn't need the social aspect.  Naughty little twins kicking mummy awake all night.  Guess its getting a bit cramped inside the now.  Do stay indoors as you really don't want a slip.  I had two with Evan and each time was a trip to be monitored for hours and luckily all ok.  Just a bruised sore bum!  You are getting in those final weeks now and d day won't be long

Simone - yeah we too have pavements like ice rinks.  Glad to hear you are playing it safe and staying indoors, although I know it will be hard to miss the time at the cemetery.  Ferrets area lot better now I have bumped up the bedding.  They have a fully insulated shed and also mountain climbing bedding material hung over their internal cage to keep heat in too.  I think it is a little milder too as their water wasn't frozen this morning either.  Hope DR is ok and you are not getting any symptoms yet.


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Simone glad you are feeling positive now about the injections.  I have been keeping up to date with your ** photos and you have put up some lovely pictures for Isaac.

Grace glad you enjoyed the nct classes.  I found them great and we still all meet up round someone's house once a fortnight.  Its great having people who go through each stage at exactly the same time as you.  Sorry you are being kept awake, but in some ways it is nice isn't it?  I always found that the movements helped with the bonding.

Heapy love the picture of Evan's cross face!  Yes, we are pretty much housebound too.  We went out with the sling on sat, as the snow was powdery rather than slippery, but not ventured out since then.  Luckily Bethany is happy to play now she can sit up and she loves her jumperoo too.

Mungo sorry we wont get to see you this time, hopefully it wont be too long before we can catch up.  I hope that the telephone consultation is helpful for you and answers some of your questions.        At the moment I am not sure what to go for, was due to visit some childminders today but have had to rearrange for when the snow has gone.

Loops thanks for booking, looking forward to catching up xxx

Charlotte glad you received the flowers ok.  Will be thinking of you as you go in to hospital tomorrow  

Hi to Suzy, Ali, Jadey, 10fingers and anyone I've missed

AFM starting to get a bit of cabin fever!  Luckily Bethany has now mastered sitting up so she is more content to sit and play indoors.  In the last few days she has also discovered sniffing, so she sounds like she is constantly on the verge of tears, but is actually just exploring a new sound!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies.

Simone- sorry you can't make it to the cemetery, but am sure Isaac knows you are still saying a prayer for him. Pleased the dr is going well.

Grace - glad you enjoyed your nct class. We have booked a lady who specialises in multiples, starting next thurs, but have one Saturday session too. I hope we can make some new friends, and hopefully dh and I will learn a lot as seriously I don't have a clue!!

Loops - well done on sorting everything out for us on Sunday. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Mungo - sorry I wont get to meet you on Sunday...hope you get some answers from your telephone consultation.

Ali - pleased you are moving forward and please let us know how the adoption meeting goes. Sorry you can't make the meet.

Charlotte - glad you liked the flowers. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.   

Hi to everyone else. Xx

Afm - I was supposed to go on Friday for my scan, but the snow wasnt allowing us to go anywhere. We skidded on a bend and banged into a wooden post. Thankfully there was no damage to the car or to us and babies. So I told dh to turn back, it wasn't worth risking anything. So I went today instead. Thankfully all babies doing well, normal measurements and no sign of ttts. Little girl had hiccups and little boy kicking away. I still can't feel very much though!  So back on Thursday for anomaly scan (and some other scan but can't remember what) so I guess we will be there all afternoon. 
Looking forward to meeting some of you on the Sunday.
Love to all xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - Bethany sounds like a little angel.  Evan has a five to ten minute concentration span playing on his own and then wants Mummy to entertain him.  He is doing a lot better with sleeping and now only wakes and grumbles once at 3am and then pretty much goes through until I wake him up at 7.15am.  He did have a 5am grumble today but I was already half awake as I have put my back into spasm, so haven't slept much as it keeps twinging

Sturne - don't blame you for heading back after your bump.  Glad to hear all of the gang are doing well.  The girls never had ttts.  I don't really know how common it is with identicals these days and stats change so much but surely it would have shown up by now anyway?  So that's your 20 week scan you are at now then or are they doing it earlier? Are you very big to look at?  You will deffo feel movement soon I bet.  Did you still want me to pick you up next Sunday?

AFM-  have put my lower back into spasm last night so walking around like a constipated duck today.  Hopefully the diclofenac I found in cupboard will help


----------



## Simonechantelle

It's good stuff Heapy! It was one of my meds for my RA before I started my cycles. Hope it helps and you feel better soon. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovelies

*charlotte* - thinking of you today, all the best xx

*mungo* - thanks hun, yeah! drive back was NOT fun. We were having visions of being stranded in our car in the snow. Well good on you sending loads of questions to ZW. All the best for your phone review on the 1st and fingers crossed they're straight with you and give you honest answers. No beating about the bush thank you ZW!! Good luck for your scan too. Your new diet regime sounds perfect.

*heapy* - how's the snow where you are now? yup best to keep safe than be sorry. Awww bless your ferrets. We are putting extra things out for our chickens but it's easier for them in the snow etc as their body temps are so so high anyway. haha! @ you and the dog poops. bonus!! oh blimey hun. nasty. hope your back gets better soon. I stood on my ankle at an angle yesterday trying to save myself from falling and am struggling to walk too.

*grace*- glad your first NCT went well. Was there lots of natural birth practice? DH and I are debating going to some in France as I think they are free over here. We're just concerned most of it will be birth practice which is no good for me. Lovely to hear about your little ones kicking away. It must be an amazing feeling.

*loops* - I have £50 amazon spending money from my bro and am debating getting a V pillow with it. Will see how Friday's scan goes. I'm already uncomfy at night. So much so it keeps waking me up.

*simone* - how's the ice and snow now? any thaw happening? It's turned quite warm here now. We had 9oC yesterday, but it was blowing a storm. any DR side effects yet? keep positive

*whirl* - any sign of being able to go out soon? oh that's so funny re. Bethany discovering the noise of sniffing. Hilarious. My niece did it a lot when she was little when she didn't even have a cold. It used to drive by bro insane.

*sturne* - good job you decided to turn back. that drive sounds like it could have got a whole lot scarier. Great to hear they're all doing well. All the best for your other scans. I'm sure all will be well. Looking forward to meeting you too hun.

*afm* - well after being convinced I was feeling some sort of "movement" from the little one I have now gone to being totally paranoid that something's wrong. I am convinced my tummy is getting smaller. I keep checking it like a compulsive craze in the mirror whenever I get dressed or go to the loo. I am totally loosing the plot. I started getting concerned the feelings I was feeling were bad news but it felt like something I'd never felt before, almost like tapping/ something turning. But since I've only had the feeling a few times. I think it's just a change from summer dresses to big bulky winter dresses that hide my bump all too well. I've even washed one of my holiday dresses today to try it on tomorrow to see what my bump looks like. I really am a loone. Fridays scan could not come sooner!!!!!!! agh!!!!!

Love 2 all, a crazy mad Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi Suzy, completely normal hun. I didn't feel Isaac move until I was at least 18 weeks. Thinking of you. Friday is around the corner. Don't worry. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - I wasn't expecting any type of movement until at least 16-20 weeks but I had some really wierd experiences this weekend in my uterus area. So I googled it and it seems common in women whose bumps grow early on and are 'thinner' (I'm not thin, just tall and long!) to feel movement (but not kicking yet) But all that said it's more my bump size that is making me paranoid. I am totally imagining things I know.    I'm just in a panic about Friday's scan as seen so many MMC's for the 12ww scan so looking into everything way too much  thanks hun. I will TRY not to worry. xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Suzy - don't worry you will be fine. Remember I'm 20 wks and still not getting proper movements, and I have 4 so thought I'd feel them more, but all ok so please try not to worry. You are not crazy and mad   - well I hope not hahaha. 

Heapy - hope your back feels better soon! I guess that was my 20wk scan but as I go every two weeks it's much the same, iykwim. But more scans this thurs, so maybe that's my 20 wks scan I dont know   I think ttts is still pretty common, as they spoke about it quite a bit at the beginning. But thankfully no sign yet    so proud of them all    yes please if I could come with you it would be very much appreciated. I'm happy to give you petrol money or buy your drinks.

Forgot to say yesterday that my scan took ages, as one boy wasn't playing ball, so I must of been in there more than hour being scanned. When I came out the waiting room was packed and everyone getting pretty p*$^*d off.ooopps!! I think they should always give me an hour slot, but they don't 20 mins. Oh well Nevermind. 
Just opened up chickens and gave them food, it is so icy and slippery out there, I was walking around like an old woman trying to ensure I didn't fall over


----------



## suzymc

sturne - haha! thx. No not mad mad me just a little mad. It's not the movements it's the bump with possible shrinking that's worrying me. But I think I'm just imagining it. Deep down it's paranoia for friday and the worries of a MMC. BTW do you get a rumbly tummy really early on before you are due to have a meal? I am always just so so hungry. lol @ you making the scan queue so long and fed up. haha. DH and I often say appointments should be better arranged for different women's needs. Where I go for scans I also have to wait with women waiting to see him about other gyno type things so some of us need longer with him than others yet we all get given 15mins and he's always running about 1hour late..... But hey ho re. them only giving you 20mins because they obv then give you all the time you need. I'm the same as you when I go see our chickens to open their door or give them bread. (mainly due to icey pavement). DH has a concrete block holding their door open during the day so I can't go in to see them right now unless DH opens the gate for me but it's like a mudpit in there now. He was supposed to move them Sat but then the snow came. When the weather gets better I'm going to get him to redo the door so I can go in as he never checks for eggs in the winter but I'm sure we will be getting the odd one. men!!!! Stay safe hun. xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - it seems to have helped masses and I went on the massage cushion when Evan went to nap to loosen it further.  Reckon few more pills and will be fine.  At least I can roll on floor to play and contemplate bath time.  Are you able to get out and about today?  How's the bod feeling?


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - it sounds like you have wind!  Get the gaviscon ready Hun just in case it's not baby movements as you may get the gassy, bloated thing and heartburn like I did.  I too was always hungry.  Your bump will fluctuate depending in times of day.  In the evening I always looked a lot bigger.  Also as your womb shifts so too will the way everything lies so no worrying.  That 12 week scan is a nervy one but then so again are all the others and this never lets off. Not even now when I tiptoe in his room because all is too quiet!  Please don't worry about mmc or anything else and just believe all will be ok my love.

Sturne - no petrol only required as I am making the trip anyway and to be fair you need all the money you can for the gang.  I can imagine each week blends into another with so much intervention.  You are doing so well Hun and the hospital must be so please with progress and the health of you all.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - thanks. I don't think it's trapped wind though. It's coming out just fine right now. hahahaaaaa!! Yes, I do look bigger as the day goes by. So my womb shifts? oooo maybe that's what's happened! I think the 12wk is more nervy right now because of the DS tests and we really are in two minds about having them done. It's just nerves making me paranoid I'm sure. I hope! We'll have to get a video monitor for the little one when it arrives. I'm just too much of a worrier/drama queen.   Lovely you're bringing Sturne to the meet. You can keep her nice and safe. Good job the meet is after my 12wk scan and not before. xx


----------



## Grace72

Hi there

Loops - i have a long pillow to rest my bump on and it takes over the bed , which leaves DH a corner and practically sleeping off the edge  . He dare not complain though. I'm averaging 4 hours sleep and getting more tired.  

Suzy NCT covered all aspects mainly hormones on birth, pain of labour, practical baby care where your DH was given a doll and taught to hold whilst bathing and how to dress.. DH enjoyed it more than i did as he met other men who also had NO clue . It was pretty flexible so you asked for subjects you wanted covering.  We will see what the next session is like although it being over a weekend is a bit of a pain.

Hoping this snow is all over by mid Feb!

Gx


----------



## loopskig

Grace, I moved out to spare room but can't remember when. Maybe 7/8 months. Yuck to 4hrs kip. Not sure what to suggest I'm afraid but I bet resident expert Heapy will have some tips xx

Paranoid Suze, c.a.l.m. d.o.w.n. please my little treasure  

To Suze (and all preggos), I found a v pillow really useful and not only for sleeping with a bump. Comes in handy breastfeeding and as your little one gets to not quite sitting independently it can be like a bumper for them to 'fall' onto. Well worth the investment and I think you'll def get some change from your £50 on Amazon darling!

Heaps & Sturne - hey you pair with your sneaky secret language! I had to google TTTS. Oh dear sounds concerning but seems pretty rare. So glad Sturne that they are keeping a really good eye on you. Lets hope for no troubles on your way to motherhood but try to trust that the docs will sort it if they need to get involved so that your quads will be just fine  

Gettting very excited to see some Pumpkin ladies up close soon. Especially Lexi and Sturne as we haven't met in real life before.

Go steady on the ice my lovelies.

Love to all,
Loops xx x


----------



## suzymc

sturne - I read your post but missed about mentioning that I am glad you have no sign of TTTS (pregnancy brain). There's now 3, yes 3 ladies on my due date thread expecting ID twins so I am getting more in the know about everything. It does sign like TTTS is such a small small risk. You sound to be doing so well with your two sets, long may that continue  xxxxxx

grace - thanks hun. That does sound good. My DH has very very limited knowledge of baby care so I think we would be going more for him than me. Anyway no panic for now but we are defo interested... esp if it's free   Let me know how you feel about other sessions. I'm with Loops, can you not move into another bedroom? Sometimes being by yourself can help you sleep better. I know DH and I certainly won't be sleeping together near due date as he doesn't half keep me awake sometimes. It's like sleeping in a noisy rocking boat with him

loops - trying hun. trying. I feel a bit better today. sorry!!!!! I think most of the nicer V pillows with extra case were about £40 on Amazon. They do sound so so practical and would also be great at hospital and for bf'ing and putting behind baby sounds perfect  v practical pillow I say.
yes, very exciting we have two new faces to meet 

afm - in the UK what would you do if you do the following? DH cut his finger with a pair of scissors pretty badly before we went on holiday. It went in really deep and he wasn't sure if he'd damaged the nerve or broken a bit of his bone. It's caused a lot of pain but he had thought it was getting better. He got up this morning and it's even worse now. He said he'll go see the doctor to get a 'note' for the hospital. I said surely you just go to the hospital? What would you do? He wants to ask at my hospital on Friday. bless him. It's purely a gyno hospital.... nothing else goes on there. lol.
Also have any of you seen the video doing the rounds on ** of the baby being bathed? It's the most beautiful video. gorgeous. 
Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - just relax and enjoy this nice sickness retreating, soon to be energy burst before all the other things start like raging heartburn, being kicked awake, non stop peeing etc, etc.  can't wait to see your 12 week scan pics.  Have you decided on whether you will find out the sex at 20 weeks.  We too couldn't decide on DS tests but thought it was best to be prepared.  If we had had a risky measurement though I am not sure I would have done amino but my sis did as she was 41 when she had my niece and her tests came back a very high chance but all ended up ok.  I am pretty open minded when it comes to disabilities and believe it is the parents choice but as the undateables programme on C4 proves everyone has self worth and adds somethng to this crazy world, but again the parents need to think about how they would cope with supporting a child and adult with special needs.  My DP could definitely not handle it and last night stated that he would cope if I happened to fall pregnant naturally by some miracle but that he wouldn't want to be trying as he finds this so demanding.  We deffo wouldn't be together for very long if Evan had been a twin as he would be falling apart! Will be packing the car with special comfort essentials for my Sturne mirroring the adaptations I made when I did a long journey at 12 weeks.

Grace - this snow better be over soon as I am getting stir crazy here!  

Loops - sorry for the twin shorthand.  Bet Joe is loving this snowy weather!

AFM - well feeling slightly spaced out today from the over sleep last night.  Evan did his first sleep through the night and didn't make a peep until I heard him banging on his cot musical box at 6.45am this morning.  Feels very strange to have had uninterrupted sleep and also to have DP back in bed for past two nights, almost like things are back to normal.  I have officially had enough of this snow and with being stuck in!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - most towns have the walk in centres now and I think you can find the local ones on the nhs website.  They will evaluate him and then tell him to go to a&e if they think it needs further treatment.  Also a pharmacist may be a good shout if he doesn't fancy that.  Make sure you don't go to walk in or hospital with him though ad it will be full of people with these flu like bugs and you really don't want it.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - great great idea regarding asking at a pharmacy. we're off to the supermarket to get me a few bits I NEED to eat.... haha! and there's a pharmacy next door so I'll persuade him to go in. Yes, he would have to brave the hospital by himself. good good point hun.... scrap that just suggested it and he thinks he needs an x-ray!!
We will not be finding out the sex  But I am quite enjoying getting to choose two lots of names....we both are  I am really really surprised M doesn't want to know though as he's usesless with surprises..... useless!!!! 
That's one of the reasons for worrying about the DS tests. If we get a risky measurement we're not then keen on having an amino. But I don't think dh would cope with a baby with learning difficulties/special needs. Sometimes I feel I may be the same. Until you get put in that situation you just don't know. I often think it's not the life I would want for my child but you are right about the undateables... we watch it a lot too. I was ooing and aaing and the DS lady last night. My SIL had an amino with her last child and although told high risk of DS all came back fine. He does have a serious stutter so I wonder if the tests were in anyway detecting this? 
oh your DP is funny. He doesn't want to try as it's so demanding. men!!!! What adaptations did you make for driving during pregnancy? I may have to do a long journey (with an overnight stay) twice in a week at 6months. maybe!!
congrats on your full nights sleep. sounds like you almost don't want him to sleep through though. lol. sorry to hear you still have snow. no more for us now and it's going to be about 14oC nearly all week next week  Although I do fly to the UK Thursday. xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Ahh Heapy- you are very very sweet, thank you!  And Suzy thank you too. Xx

Can I ask your opinion please. We have a four bedroom house. As I think I mentioned before we are converting some of our out buildings (stables) for my mum and dad. Mum and dad have sold their house, but will be living with us until the house is built (6 months or so). Good in a way as my mum can help quite a lot with babies, and believe me I will need all the help I can get! Anyway they will take two bedrooms at end of house, one as a bedroom and use one as a lounge - so they can do their own thing and not always stuck with us. Anyway what I was thinking was to have the babies in our room at the beginning, then once my mum n dad go we will move down that end and babies all in one room and dh and I in the other. But do you think I should put babies in own room from beginning. If so we are left with a small room and I'm not sure all 4 would fit in there. I got a book, and basically they say baby should start off in own bedroom. But then again I have heard that babies should stay with you at the beginning. What do you think? 
Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - we personally will be doing what heapy and whirl have done and have bubs in with us or just me (but prob both of us) until about 5-6months. Not just for practicality reasons but because in the summer we sleep downstairs and it would be quite a trek at night to see little one for feeds etc. I'd rather feed while in bed so I don't wake myself up as much by going around the house. Plus it's a bit dangerous in the dark with all our steps. 
It's so lovely you will have your ma&pa living with you. With 4 babies it will be lovely to have the extra help. But saying that it would be easier for your Mum to help with night feeds if they are all in their own nursery. Are you getting 4 moses baskets for their first few months? What have you bought 4 of so far? so excited about chatting to you next weekend  You may get a bit more sleep if they're in their own room? Oh hun what a decision to make. I guess the advice for one baby doesn't always apply to four. Also if you're having a c-sec you will want them close to you for the first few weeks as you will need to recover and not walk about much etc xxxx

heapy - M now has some gel from the pharmacy. your advice worked  He has been told to use the tube up and then if it's not better to go see the doctor... I asked about hospital and she said no doctor first. Just glad he's finally doing something about it. thx xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne -  ignore all books!  Go with what you want to do and makes your life easiest.  I found having babes in with me till five months easier as you can just do all their night stuff and grab more sleep rather than tooing and froing to separate room.  DP can't sleep with noise so I moved him out.  If you can't get sleep with noise you may prefer putting them in nursery.  To be honest Hun you are going to be manic with four and may even end up with having two in with you and two with your mum then rotate them every night so you get turns with each pair.  SIDS advice is have them in same room too but I know people who put them straight in the nursery and they have been fine.  What is your gut instinct?

Suzy - me and you are both worriiers and I am so glad the scan didn't pick up cord insertion as I would have stressed the whole pregnancy.  But then it is also good to be prepared.  I don't think anyone knows how they will cope with a child that has special needs until they have to but I know that it was a tough decision for us as we were split on it and DP did have valid points.  It's a tough one but I am sure all will be fine for you Hun


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - oh also the travel modifications.  I used a bump belt which holds the seatbelt in a safe position, always travelled with my dream genii with its fleecy cover wrapped around my body to support parts.  A good supply of snacks and drinks and a nice cuddly blanket too.


----------



## suzymc

heapy - so dream genii was your V pillow of choice? I still haven't chosen mine as I'm waiting until after this scan. I don't think it would fit between seat and wheel as you don't get a huge amount of room in a 2 seater car. We were trying to work out the other day if my bump would end up fitting during the later stages, the answer was probably not but hopefully we'll have a family car by then though.
which bump belt would you recommend please hun from this page? they all seem different.... or was yours none of these?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pregnancy+seat+belt
yes, fingers crossed we won't have to make that choice and all will be well. my brain is playing such mind games with me right now  xxxx

/links


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - no only used dream genii as a passenger.  Bump belt was clippasafe one and served me well. It is with a friend at the moment but I will grab it back for travelling with Sturne and then it is off to one of my lovely uni girls who has just secretly announced her pregnancy - not going official for a while.  She is going to be a single mum so I am now in the process of getting all my stuff I was going to sell ready for her to use first.  She has timed it beautifully as all my stage 1 stuff is done with.  As for maternity pillow, I went for dream genii as I needed something that would stop me rolling on my back and also wedge between the knees.  It was a good buy and I used it for hospital feeding and DP used it for early bottle feeds or cuddles to prop his arm. it was then a barrier between my bed and his crib when I made it into a cosleeper.  Didn't think to use it as a crash barrier for a wobbly Evan but Loops suggestion was a good one.  Mind you he seems to think that a crash mat when sitting means he can just throw himself back and recline!


----------



## sturne

Thank you both for your advice. Heapy, I asked my friend yesterday and she said exactly the same as you, stuff the books and do what is easiest for you.

Suzy - I haven't bought anything yet! I keep saying I don't want to jinx things, but now I know I need to start buying things and getting organised. 

I have just emailed another quad mummy who has a blog, and asked her a few questions. I have so many questions I just don't know where to start. Hopefully the antenatal classes that start next week might answer some of them.

Suzy - hope your dh finger starts to heal now he has got some gel for it. 

Love to all pp's xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte - just wanted to say that I hope you are ok and things are not too rough for you today.  I don't expect you to be posting but in case you are still reading just to let you know I am thinking of you!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you are all well, just a quickie to say I'm now able to come to the meet   looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting some for the first time

Love to all and especially Charlotte who I've been thinking about every day x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Its been busy on here!

Suzy, I just used two extra pillows in bed, one under my bump and one between my knees. I used this for bf:
http://direct.asda.com/Perfectly-Happy-People-Red-Fossil-Widgey-Nursing-Pillow/002650363,default,pd.html
I still use it now, and like the v pillow its also good for propping Bethany up. I also sit her on the sofa, and then put it in front of her like a tray and then pop a toy inside as well. I didn't use a bump belt, just made sure that the belt was done up below my bump. For long journeys I always made sure I stopped every hour or so on the way (it was too uncomfortable otherwise) and at the very late stages I got the train.

Sturne I had Bethany in with me for 6 months. Advice is that they should be in with you for the first 6 months to prevent SIDs, but i knew a lot of people who moved their babies into their own rooms a lot sooner. I have a friend with twins and she used to sleep them together in one cot.

Grace I didn't particulaly learn much at NCT as I had read up before hand but it was really useful to open up discussions between me and dh. I also made some good friends and we actually all met up today, we meet up once a fortnight.

Loops looking forward to seeing you soon! Do you want me to pick you up on the way? (although I wont get there until half 12)

AFM well had an interesting day yesterday.I went to Zumba for an hour in the evening, right on Bethany's grouchy time, with the plan that DH would try Bethany with a bottle of formula and put her to bed. I got back to a crying baby upstairs, and dh happily eating his dinner downstairs! When I asked why she was crying he said he thought we left her to cry it out at night. I asked if she had her bottle, and he said she had a bit and then cried and turned her face away so he thought she was full up! The poor little thing was starving and needed cuddles, and as a result didn't settle until 11pm. I thought I had explained what to do but obviously not clearly enough. Luckily Bethany has gone off ok tonight, and we will have to try again next week. Men!!!

Charlotte hope today went ok, thinking of you xxx

10fingers fantastic news! Will be great to catch up again. 

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## loopskig

10 fingers. Yippee! You can ignore my text on 2 counts as i just put in coco cream

Whirl. Men! Yes please would be lovely to have a lift and some company. Will bell you 

Xx xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Loops, text? No text/no idea what you're on about love! Coco??! X


----------



## loopskig

Not sure who i sent that to then! Will explain when I see you but its not very interesting. Does your number end 034?
Not really for me to offer but if Whirl is happy and has space you could come to me just off junction 21 and go together x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

It does but no text?? Will pm you it. Phone playing up recently tho. I'll be staying at bf in derby on sat night now, so easy for me to drive straight there x


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovelies

*charlotte* - hope you're feeling OK and up to Loops challenging questions......  I was v impressed with the challenge/questions

*heapy* - thanks for the V pillow advice. I've added the clipasafe belt to my amazon cart.  lovely to hear your uni friend is preggers. All the best to her. Is she an august due date or have we moved into September now? What did you mean by this "it was then a barrier between my bed and his crib when I made it into a cosleeper"? Dh's finger is getting better, with many thanks to you.

*sturne* - we prob won't buy anything until about 6 months but it hasn't stopped me signing up to lots of freebies. have the hospital mentioned anything to you about extra support for women with quads? with help buying items etc? I'm sure your classes will answer lots of your questions but fingers crossed you hear back from the quad mummy. that'd be great. DH's finger is defo getting better now.... thanks to Heapy....

*10fingers* -   - woo hoo. I get to throw some pompoms about. Lovely you're off to my hometown to see your bestie and bubs too. You should have a similar distance journey to me but from the opposite direction 

*whirl* - busy pumpkins.....  I had thought of just using pillows but worried they will be too easy for me to push out of bed. I will prob use one for my back though. Aw cute nursing pillow... or is that just the baby distracting my attention? lol. thx. Good idea for usage on the sofa too. Thx for journey recommendations. When I said to DH yesterday that baby would have to go into it's own room after 6 months he was like why can't it stay in with us? I laughed and said you'll be sick of baby in with us after about 24 hours..... lol. 
oh goodness me. MEN!!!! what planet was he on? dear oh dear. Sorry it didn't quite go to plan but good on you with the Zumba. Hopefully he understands better now and next week will be better. Sadly men just generally don't get it!!

*sturne* - what whirl said about 2 in one cot is a good point. If you put them in those sleep suits I think that would solve the problem of sleeping top to bottom and having sheet tangling/warmth worries? Also you may have to google it but I think the sleepsuits can prevent cot death? But I might be just making that up!!!

*loops* - oh goodness me. what have you been texting our 10fingers about?! the mind boggles.

*afm* - DH decided we'd watch OBEM last night. First time I've ever wanted to watch it as in the past I'd just end up crying after about 1 min. He just sat frowning and grimacing and has decided it's a darn good job I'm having a c-sec as he has decided he couldn't cope with a natural birth. He also wanted to know if it would be straight in and out for the c-sec surgery as he couldn't cope with a long time in surgery. There's noway he'll be cutting the cord then. lol. It was v amusing listening to his comments. He was really grossed out when that "Jack Daniels" bloke took his top off to cuddle the still bloody newborn. oh help me!
We're 12 weeks today 

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy am I right in thinking you have a scan tomorrow?  If so good luck, and if not sorry!  Usually G is really good with Bethany, just think he panicked being on his own, hoping next week will be better.


----------



## sturne

Suzy - good luck for scan tomorrow. I did hear back from the quad mummy, so very nice of her to reply so quickly. She gave me some useful info and answered some of my questions.

Afm I had my anomaly scan today. All babies looking great.   Then another more detailed scan of the hearts as they are 2 sets of twins apparently there is more chance there could be some heart defects, but luckily all good too    over the moon, now if I can get through the next 10 weeks in the same way I will be one very happy bunny.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi Suzy - will let you know how i get on with the next session  

So the question of when to move your little ones into the nursery.... well DH followed his family tradition of asap , i never did but yes SIDS line is up to 6 months.  As my midwife said , you need to pick up their triggers and behaviour and you wont learn that if they are in the other room. in the end its up to you and what you're comfortable with. We certainly do want to get them into a routine.

Heapy , Whirl any tips on which is the best feeding bottle and formula. We got an Avent sterilser but dont think all bottles fit this unit. Heard Dr Brown is good for colic babies and Medula . I presume you buy ones with different flows or just the slow flow first and then buy more bottles once you know which they like to avoid wasting money?  


Gx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - haven't discussed her due dates yet but will catch up with her in half term.  My barrier comment for dream genii was because we have a gliding, lockable crib and when I got back from oz I wanted to move Evan away from cosleeping but gently so I took a side off the crib, created a bed guard/ gap filler with dream genii and securely fastened the crib to my bed frame.  He would then fall asleep in bed and I would scoot him across.  After about a month he was so used to crib I could just put the side back on and he was all set a few weeks later to move to big cot. Glad DH finger better too! Good old pharmacist. Your DH so like my DP - he said exactly the same about the normal delivery.  He would have been such a grump if he had to hang about and keep waiting.  I had written into my c section righ plan that if I couldn't do skin on skin after surgey for any reason then DP was to.  He wasn't best pleased but tough crap - it was what I wanted.  In the end though it was not needed and I bet he was glad of it!

Whirl - your night out story was so funny.  They truly are all the same and it is not intentional but it just does not come naturally.  I have written a guide for DP for next Sunday on all that needs to be done and how it needs to be done.  He says he can't follow what I do because I keep changing it.  I do always say what has changed but it doesn't really sink in.  He also has a fear of doing the wrong thing so will just leave it

Sturne - great, great, great news on the scan.  You can make it to another ten weeks lady.  Just keep resting and those legs firmly closed.  Also nice and calm and no getting stressed, irate or moody as that can trigger.  

Grace - well after spending £200+ on different bottle systems because of different issues with Evan - cant suck properly so advised change teats, has bad colic, takes over an hour to feed so get special bottle etc etc I finally settled on a travel bottle that is very common in US.  Obviously our teats were not an issue and it is Evans cleft that was causing all issues but we test drove Mam bottles and dummies, nuk teats, medela bottle and teats, Dr Browns.  I then had to have a good system for going to oz and found the playtex drop ins system which is good for colic as you use a disposable bag which deflates as a breast would on feeding.  The only part of the bottle you sterilise are the teats and everything else you just use soapy water (although I do use sterilising wipes twice a day too as a special measure).  I didn't know about the cleft when buying the system but have since found out that they are the only commercial bottle that works for soft palate cleft.  The only downside to playtex is that the measure is not accurate so i sterilise and use the dr browns as cold water storage i  the fridge which i then top up with fresh boiled water to the measure so the water is sterile and at room temperature.  This speeds up the process for mixing and ensures that the temperature is just right and does not destroy the probiotics in formula, which all tend to have.  You also have to make sure you snap the lid off and not twist and before the baby drinks you take the lid off and squeeze all the excess air out of the liner full of milk and quickly replace cap.  Always make sure the cap goes on whenevr the baby isnt sucking so no air gets in.  For a baby to feed from Dr Browns they need a really strong suck so they were causing more problems than solving with his condition but I know they come recommended.  He also occasionally uses his mam bottles but the fast flow is fast so he is not as comfortable with them.  He will only use mam dummies too.  You can buy one nurser unit in 4 oz (we now use the 8oz version), 50 liners and an extra pack of slow teats to try and then either a twin set of dr browns or small pack of mam bottles.  All bottle sets come with slow flow teats so no teat expense yet at this stage. Hope this helps.  We have also test driven most formulas out there if you want to know how we got on with those and which triggered which milk allergy symptoms?


----------



## mungoadams

just a quick one from me. 

congrats sturne on your scan. wonderful news!

Simone hope your DR is going well.

thinking of suzy. I am sure it is all fine but i have massive butterflies lol.


----------



## suzymc

Hellloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, thnx lovelies

                   

All went REALLY well. phew phew phew.... and breathe. Bubs is lovely and healthy and so so baby looking now. Nuchal is only 1.3mm and we've decided now, after lots of discussion over lunch, that we're not having the blood tests that go with the DS tests. We've decided now we've seen our little one so well and moving about that there's no way we could make the decision to not have it. It's here to stay. I realise it's a very personal choice and I judge no-one who chooses not to have a ds child but we can't take the amino risk and if it has anything wrong with it we will just have to cope for the babies sake. With a neck of 1.3mm I believe ds isn't as likely.
Bad news is doc does think I may have developed pregnancy related diabetes   so I have to go for a 2 hour/3blood test with glucose drink test once I'm back from the UK. I know it can be managed as I have friends who have had diabetes during pregnancy and everything went well for them & baby and were fine after. It's not definite yet anyway. Also my fibroid on the outside of my womb has grown a bit to 6cm (same size as baby) but he said it won't pose a problem (prob why my tummy is quite rounded). My iron is also fine  In fact he said he didn't do an iron specific test but my blood levels are really good and no sign of low iron as yet.
We've been given loads of forms to fill in to sign on for assistance etc and we have to go to a pregnancy club type place to sign up for freebies/classes in a couple of weeks too.
So so pleased and relieved to have got past this hurdle. I can relax more now.....
sorry it took awhile to post...... I was typing this and then ma&pa rung.
Off to finally announce it on ** in a min
Oh and Dh thought nub was it's penis.... although saying that I did have to google if both sexes still had the nub at 12weeks. Answer is yes they do - up to 14 weeks infact. It is horizontal though and not up or down so may be more likely that it's a girl but can't rule out the possibility of a boy.  

will reply properly tomorrow... I can't type much for shaking.

sturne - fab news on the scan results showing all is well


----------



## Lexi2011

Great news Suzy, been checking in this morning. xxx


----------



## sturne

Great news Suzy


----------



## suzymc

sturne and lexi - thanks my lovelies  xxxxxx  my inbox is now going insane after announcing it. hehe! I can't keep up and I need a nap.


----------



## Whirl

So happy for you Suzy, that is fantastic news! So happy for you xxxx

Mungo how are you?  When is your telephone consultation with George?  Hope it goes well  

Heapy, i just think that the crying does not make them react in the same way.  I am doing it again next week so hoping it will be better, and will leave much clearer instructions.

Grace, I can't really advise on the bottles as Bethany now will not take one at all which is causing all kinds of problems!  We have always used the avent bottles on the odd occasion that I have needed one.  What i can say is that a lot of people that use bottles have ended up changing makes, like Heapy, so I would not spend a lot of money on a complete set until you know what suits your little ones.

Sturne really pleased the scan went well.  Its great news that they are keeping such a close eye on you and giving you extra scans as well.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## mungoadams

HURRAY! fantastic news suzy.

bloody big phew. had high bp today lol. re diabetes, both my SiLs had it and they & baby were fine. Knowing lots about good diet will undoubtedly help a bit (though i know that wouldnt be what induced it obviously). brilliant news. and sturne. YAY! 

sorry not proper posts. boo to work! 

AFM Whirl - next friday. Dont think i will get many answers as such. I am not looking for any answers to do with failed cycles etc as i know all the whys ifs and buts backwards. BUT i do need some of my meds confirming, as in past I took them for months before the cycle (i.e. now!). doubt i will get much answer on insulin resistance 

quick pol question about bosses. My boss unexpectedly told me on tues she was on leave Thurs-Tues this-next week, which has scuppered a deadline i had. As you all know my relationship with my boss aint great. I was speaking to one of my colleagues on the phone today & she said was the only one in office. She is my bosses best m8 (!). I am certain i heard someone moving around & my bosses voice in background and then my colleague suddenly went mute and then made something up about pressing the wrong button.  Is this really weird? or should i accept that my boss has a right to lie to me if she feels like it? obviously not breaking anything formal, but i think its really bad for my relationship with her and colleagues if she is hiding from me & getting co-workers to lie to me.. i have never shouted at her, raised my voice only once (after 3 years of non-pension - but still tried sooo hard to be reasonable). Surely i am not that bad. feel really weird about this! We have another person joining soon, who will also work from home a lot so i am hopeful that might change the team dynamic.. sigh. if it wasnt the fact i want a job with as little commute as possible, for hopeful future childrens sake, i would have written my resignation a thousand times. But i know commuting to london would be pants.

Anyway off to the SIL for eve, who last time backed me into a corner over adoption. so thats going to be fun. I am driving home through the blizzard forecast as would rather do that than stay the night or drink & risk being reduced to tears again! And cousins birthday party tomorrow, so more questions. they all keep trying to corner me as well. Feeling too vulnerable to push back hard so going to have to make dh stick to me like glue & defend me. That will be a first (I am normally far too good at defending myself and dh wouldnt dare lol, but i just feel too vulnerable about this). why do ppl not realise how private this is?! grrrr!!! know you have all been there. 

Hmm. positive things.. mungo still loving all the snow hehe! builder coming to quote (eek) for our extsnion/movign bathroom next weekend and have a very long list of the works ready for him. Spent two years researching what we want & how to get it cheaply... but i suspect it will still be every penny we can find.

Love to all


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - fantastic news on the scan and so happy it was all positive.  Really hoping you don't have gestational but at least you don't mind eating healthy and I bet you don't eat lots of sugar anyway. So the diet modifications will be no sweat for you. So the gender guessing is on then?  I don't reckon DH will resist the 20 week find out- do you?

Whirl - ah I am sure next week will be opposite and you will come home to peace.  I have to write down everything as DP obviously blanks out as soon as my mouth opens


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Pumpkins

Just popping in to say Suzy    
Fab news, i wouldnt worry too much atm about the gestational diabetes hun, like you say you may not have it, just to say on that note i had it and my ds was perfect, amusing tbh and if you do you get extra scans  at 36 weeks he estimate 7lb and born at 38w at 5lb 14    
Have a great trip to the UK
I also had similar thoughts to you re the testing 

Sturne how are you feeling my lovely, just to say i have never read a baby book, toddler book anything, not even a baby mag! Just went with the flow! i know its slightly different for you as mine was a singleton 

mungoadams   for the family stuff

Lexi how are you feeling with the twinnies

Simone thinking of you, how is D/R going

big hugs all around

Em


----------



## Daisy Princess

Suzy mega congratulations, great news xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Fab news Suze!  

Love to all esp lex, sturne and grace and Suze avec bumpettes 

Looking forward to seeing some of you next weekend, esp those I haven't yet met 

Good luck mungo I hope the family go easy on you, what a nightmare between them and your boss I'm surprised you have a forehead left or any internal walls in your house.   

More hugs for charlotte  

X


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - my manager was treating me in exactly the same way and did some other really nasty strategic things to make me feel ostracised from everyone else.  What you are having is an episode of being bullied really because you are being made to feel isolated and like people are in on her deceit.  Whether she means it intentionally and is punishing you subtly because of a personality clash or because she doesn't like you working from home etc yet can't be honest about issues to your face, or she is just ignorant and not aware of her behaviour and actions and their effect, it is not fair or professional to make an employee feel the way you do.  For an employee and manager relationship to be successful you need trust and respect for the person who leads but to be honest there are managers and there are leaders.  A manager is someone who has been given responsibility over others, sometimes by default in my experience.  a leader is someone who you can follow by example and who inspires others to follow.  She sounds like a manager to me! Hahahahaha. I have only had two people in my working life who were leaders and the rest are just managers and not great ones at that.  
Sorry that you are surrounded by people who feel they need to engage and badger you with their opinion.  Their lives must be so dull if they feel the need to be puppet master.  If only they could spend days walking in your footsteps hey! 
I am a very big hearted, loving and helpful person but I am also very direct and can be brutally honest when needs be.  This has prevented me from having to suffer advice from people and also past friends partners from cracking onto me!  I was the only person at a wedding who the usher didn't try it on with and he came to explain it was because he was too scared - damn right matey and jog on!  Just subtly tell them that what they are saying is great advice and you now know where to come when you feel like you need it in the future but right now you are fine in your own head and with your future. Please don't let other make you feel so down and want to cry ever!  You are an amazing person and don't need that


----------



## suzymc

welling up with warmth and joy. my ******** messages are all so lovely. I can't believe how many of my friends and family I've heard from. It's so touching.
thanks especially to my lovely pumpkin ladies. Love you all loads.
Be back in an hour or so for a proper reply 
Love 2 all and have a gr8 weekend. I hope most of you are snow free xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

that's because everyone loves you and knows how much you deserve to be happy Suze xx

I'm very disappointed after being promised 5 inches   and nothing but rain to melt nearly all the old stuff away.
Looks like Joe and I will be baking banana muffins today rather than sledging. Nice and sunny though so that feels nice.

Love to all xxx


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies

*sturne * - great you heard back from the quad lady. Fantastic news there's no problems with your little ones hearts. 4 little fighters/superstars you have in there hun. Why the next '10 weeks'? Am I missing something? Is that all you may have left? eek if that's why! how many weeks would that be?

*grace* - I'll ask my bf aswell for you regarding bottles. She had a nightmare with colic and tried loads of bottles but found her faves in the end and now swears by them. Think they're expensive but well worth it.

*heapy * - gosh! your crib idea sounds very good. complex sounding, lol, but what a great idea. Did he ever go in a moses basket or was he co-sleeping to crib? How did you keep him safe from SIDs when cosleeping? I'll have to chat to Mark about the possibility of skin on skin. hehe! heapy yikes at your post to Grace about bottles. lol.

*whirl* - thanks lovely. Just seen your post to Grace that Bethany won't take a bottle. Is there any special bottle type or technique so you can give her water etc? She prob just would rather have the warmth of you. I'm hoping to express aswell as bf so fingers crossed that will get bubs used to both. I think I'll go to a bfing class so I can find out more and if that's OK to do

*mungo* - oh my bp must have been way up too. I was shaking for hours after. OK now though. I googled gestational diabetes last night and none of the causes link to me at all and the diet advice is exactly what I eat/do anyway so it HAS to just be the excess at Christmas. 
Oh gooddness- boss from hell is leaving. Well my initial reaction to that is woo hoo at long last!!!! But now I need to read on I think. Hmmmmm now I've read that all I can say is I wouldn't worry about it. I can only see things getting better for you if she's now leaving and don't worry about the best m8, once she's gone things will improve. All the best for this weekend. Fingers crossed everyone has moved on from hassling about things they should keep their noses out of.

*heapy again* - thanks hun. And yes, gender guessing is on. So far I have 1 for girl. I may put it on a 'guessing' site and do a few of those silly tests. hehe! No, I don't eat a lot of sugar (normally). Will explain more below.

*donna marie* - aw thank you. Loving my dance there.  I read last night that they 'expect' you to have a big baby and now you and another friend have said their babies were actually born much smaller. I'm sure all will be well. I always wanted the testing until it got down to the ins and outs of it. After the nuchal we really couldn't face having to be a percentage and make choices for the good or bad from that. not for us.

*daisy* - thanks hun...... hope you and Joe are well xxxx

*10fingers* - thanks lovely. so lovely we have 4 bumpettes too. Won't be long until we have at least 3 more. 

*loops* - aw hun. you just set me off again.  thanks sweetheart. baking banana muffins sounds more my kind of thing than sledging. Bet it's nice to see a bit of sun. Enjoy lovely. Big hugs to beautiful Joey

*afm* - I just had to google gestational diabetes in the end as I wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing by bubs IF, and that's a big IF, I think I have got it. I honestly would be very surprised if I have it. I don't fall into any of the categories for why women get it during pregnancy. Although there IS a small possibility my Mum had it with my bro as I don't think they tested back then and my bro was really HUGE!!!!! Oddly so after little me. Anyway I am now more than convinced it was because I had the test pretty soon after New Year. From early Christmas right through to past new years eve I was a right glutton and after months of no sugar I was eating loads of choccies, cake etc and I also had more sugary drinks than normal. But I have since stopped and I'm back to almost normal. The recommendations are exactly what I'm doing... lots of carbs, protein, veg, fruit and cut out sugary drinks (fruit juices etc), biscuits and cakes etc... these have been eaten recently but I will now cut back a lot for a few weeks just to see what happens. I'm sure the care will be fab if I do have it but I'm not keen on the possible side effects to baby. Fingers crossed everyone.....
Have a gr8 weekend y'all
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all, 

I'm sorry i'v been out the loop this past week.  I've been DR-ing and found that it's actually taking it out of me.  My AF is due and feel a little wreached at the mo!

Suzy, saw your pic of your wee beanie on **.  Beautiful. I think they test for gestational diabetes later on,about 15 weeks. X

Charlotte, i hope you're doing okay.  Thinking of you.  X

Sturne, hoping you're doing well hun.  X

Heapy and Mungo, these people sund awful.  Hugs. X

10 fingers, recovered from the salmon? X

Daisy, hoping you are doing well.  X

Whirl, hope you and Bethany are well.  X

Hi to everyone else.  Bet you're all looking forward to the meet soon.  X

Isaac would have been 6 months old tomorrow.  Going to be a tough day i think, but i'm keeping busy over the this weekend, and going to see Matilda tomorrow in his honour.  Definitey would have taken him to see it when he was a bit older.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.  XxX


----------



## suzymc

simone - I will be thinking of you all even more tomorrow. Big hugs to you all.  
Yeah, I read in the UK they only test for diabetes from 14 weeks plus and the test is only given to those who they think are more likely to have it or are showing symptoms of having it. I guess in France it's a bit different. DH & I often see pregnant women sat in laboratories with glucose drinks.... now we know why. So I presume they test all of us no matter what and I would imagine even if I don't have it they'll probably test me again and again. eek! I'm going to co-incide it with my french lesson as then I don't have to sit amongst a load of germs for 2 hours and instead can just pop over the road during my lesson for the blood tests.


----------



## Simonechantelle

The drink is horrible!  But it's good that they test you and can rule it out. I had to do the two hour wait vefore the blood test. Took a pile of marking with me to keep me busy!  X


----------



## suzymc

it looks pretty disgusting... I really hope they'll allow me to come in, come back and come back again. I've got a blood test b4 the drink. then a test 1 hour after and then another an hour after that. xx


----------



## suzymc

*GRACE* - My bf says she would recommend Dr. Browns to anyone and everyone. They do cost more than most but she says they are more than worth it. Her 1st baby had really bad colic and they tried lots of bottles before Dr. Browns eased the problem after just 2 days. They used the same brand again with their 2nd baby and he hardly had any colic problems. She says they were really and honestly the only ones that worked. If you use Heapy's techniques for filling etc you should be grand  how much longer to go now do you think? love suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Today we have woken up thinking of a very precious baby boy who should be in his Mummy's arms marking his 6 month birthday. Joe and I will be making a rare trip to church this morning to say a little prayer for precious Isaac and his family. 

Simone darling, I cannot begin to imagine how you will be feeling today. I wish there was something we could do to alleviate the pain and hope you find some comfort from your closest friends and family who are no doubt keeping you going. You are an amazing lady who somehow finds the strength to remember your son in so many different and poignant ways. I'm sure you'll do Isaac proud today and always.
Sending so much love,
Louisa Jane xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - what a lovely touching message. beautiful. xx

simone - thinking of you lots today and I shall be taking a few moments out for Isaac myself. I can only echo what Loops has said. Your son is cherished and remembered everyday and he more than knows how much his mummy and daddy love him. xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - again..... is Mothercare still open at fosse park? x


----------



## Heapy0175

Just popping in to message Simone and will do proper personals tomorrow.

Simone I have been thinking about you both all day and hope you have marked this milestone in every way that you wanted to.  I echo what Loops says about how you should be marking today with your little boy in your arms but I know he will have been by your side every step of today.  Every day you both do him proud by remembering those special times and keeping him near to you with your thoughts and love.  Your love can radiate through time and space and there really are no limits and I know that Isaac will feel every ounce of it.  Keep loving each other and getting through each day one at a time.  Much love today and always, Linda x


----------



## Whirl

Simone thinking of you and Darren today, i have watched your beautiful tribute on ******** with tears running down my face, lots of love


----------



## sturne

Thinking of you both today Simone.    xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, thinking of you both today.   xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thinking of you today Simone. I echo what Whirl said, such a beautiful video and a wonderful tribute I'm literally in floods of tears you're both amazing x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Pumpkins

Just popping in to send      to Simone and her DH 

Donna


----------



## Grace72

Simone sending you both lots    - 

Hello to all pumpkins and hope you all had a good weekend.

SUzy thanks hon for letting me know re bottles. Dh's colleague said the same thing too    Problem is we bought an avent steriliser and Dr Browns dont fit in it    why cant they make them all universal so its less hassle in the first place.. I may have to try the avent out and buy 1 or 2 Dr Browns before spending too much ££££ . As for GT test, my NHS hospital wouldnt do it even though i have twins and my father has it! so i went private and i'm borderline - typical ! so they told me to go on a GI diet from now on but told me not to worry as with twins this is quite common. It would be interesting to know your levels.  I say this since  a friend from the IVF clinic is at the same NHS hospital as me , and she did get it done as her BMI was higher than 25 and turned out - her glucose levels were lower than mine but the hospital are treating her way differently to me. They now have her down at having Gestational diabetes and getting her to test her sugar levels every 4 hours before deciding on metmofin or insulin  . I thought there would be a national standard on levels but it appears not. Anyway i've cut down on chocolate as much as i can and eating less carbs. Hard in this weather tbh!

I've gone past by 31 weeks and hoping i get through to 34 weeks when lung development is complete. Today a shocker as one of the NCT girls who was supposed to be meeting us for lunch broke her waters and now in hospital crossing her legs trying to keep them in! 

Made DH rush around trying to finish the nursery which is nearly there.    I also frantically bought things on the internet to get them here before next week for my hospital bag and post birth.  

Gx


----------



## loopskig

Eeeek Grace! There's a reality check for you that one of your NCT pals is on her way to starting the string of announcements! Bet that feels really exciting/apprehensive for you now. I'm sure you'll get everything you need sorted before your little ones put in an appearance. Any anything you don't have exactly as you want it will somehow get done or you'll decide you can do without afterall! Have you considered breastfeeding? It would certainly eliminate all the hassle with feeding/sterilising apparatus. Have they given you a twin adjusted due date?

Suze, Fosse Park is just Boots, M&S, Next etc. Mothercare is the otherside of town at the St Georges Retail Park which you would only go to for that (Wickes, Pet Shop, PC World) although actually I think they do have a Toys r us which includes pretty comprehensive baby dept. We got some bits from there but I can't remember what. Where we are going on Sunday there is a reasonable sized Mamas and Papas so that might be a better option. 

Love to all x x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Loops*, thank you so very much for your lovely words. I am very touched by your gesture and it is such a kind thought. Thank you so much. . XxX

*Heapy*, thank you so much for the beautiful message too.  XxX

*!0 fingers * and *Whirl*, i can't watch that video either. . Thank you for thinking of us.  XxX

*Sturne*, *Lexi*, *Donna*, *Suzy* and *Grace*, thank you all too.  XxX

I am so touched by your messages. We Pumpkins rock! 

So, it was a challenging day yesterday for lots of reasons, mainly because of what the day represented with Isaac, but if i'm honest, i guess every day is significant for us in the sense thats its one less day without him. But, we got through it with just a few hiccups along the way. So, we did something we thought we would do with Isaac and went to see Matilda. A great musical, very funny, but maybe we should have thought it through a bit more! Way too many kids, and some of the subject matter dealt with a couple who couldn't get pregnant, then one they did, and the mother! So, bring on the tears! I cried just a little too much in what was essentially a comedy musical (the rest of it was!). Then got home, and a little while later i had a knock at our door at 9pm. Turned out to be a woman who i was good friends with before i had Isaac. She was pregnant at the same time as me and we both work together. She has basically ignored me since Isaac died. Even too a point where she ignored me in the street and has not sent one text, made one call etc! She came bearing a card and a gift she made for Isaac. Darren said i was very standoffish, but to be fair, what was i meant to do? Plus, she then said, 'if you want to text me at some point i know i have permission to contact you' I told her she always had permission, then she burst in to tears stating it was just that our lives had turned out so differently from each others! I nearly slapped her! I was so angry she dared to turn up on such an important day. I appreciate she may have found it hard after Isaac died, but what does she think it has been, and still is for me! Anyway, she was at the front door for all of 5 mins. I still haven't decided what to do in terms of contacting her. I'm mainly annoyed that she ruined what was meant to be a day just about my son!

Anyway rant over! I'm seriously hormoned up and waiting for AF to start. It's a day late now.

Sending everyone a massive hug today . Thank you all again. 
Lots of love, 
Simone XxX


----------



## suzymc

Morning lovelies

*Grace* - There's a cheap option for sterilising Dr Browns bottles in the microwave so you could always get this (if you have a microwave) to go with the couple of bottles you are thinking of possibly getting http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_108188_10001
I know! It's crazy they're not universal. Not handy at all. 
That is an absolute disgrace the NHS wouldn't test you, esp as it runs in the family as that is one of the main criteria for testing. What a disgrace. They test at 12weeks onwards for every pregnant woman in France and for free. I tested 2 weeks earlier because of seeing my hospital doc early (because of the problem with the sac). On hindsight, had I thought about it, testing after new year wasn't the most clever thing to do. 
Anyway my levels are 6,55 mmol/l (says should be between) 4,11 and 5,89
& 1,18 g/l (should be between) 0.74 and 1.06
So I'm thinking from that I wasn't much over, but I'm no expert. What are your levels? I also had a small trace of protein in my urine. Which is also associated to GT as this can lead to pre-eclampsia 
White rice is supposed to be better carb wise than brown rice and is one of the best things to eat. 
Wow, total shocker about your friend. Everything crossed for her.... any news? eek!
I don't blame you for getting DH to finish the nursery etc. I'd be the same.
All the best lovely xx

*loops* - I want/need a maternity bra as mine are underwired and getting v uncomfy (and a few other bits) and thought there seemed a lot of choice online at Mothercare.... I will get there earlier on the Sunday and have a wander around mamas and papas though. Is it a big Mothercare in Leicester?

*simone * - oh hun. There was no way yesterday was promising to be anything but difficult. But I had to agree it was a very bad choice of day for your friend to visit. Sometimes people (sadly) only think about themselves and not necessarily what others are going through. To her, I guess, she thought she was doing the right thing. But on reflection she now hopefully realises it was bad timing. It was nice she came to apologise for ignoring you.... just bad she had to pick such a day. See how you feel in a week or so and have a chat to Darren about what he thinks. I would imagine she ignored you for so long because she was scared about saying the wrong thing and perhaps feels really bad how everything went wrong for you but has been good for her. Sometimes people shut themselves off from other peoples problems for fear of thinking they're showing you what they have when you don't? Matilda sounds like perhaps a bad call BUT Isaac would have been there with you and I bet he enjoyed it. Bless you hun. Your whole message gave me goosebumps. You weren't ranting at all. Fingers crossed your AF turns up soon. lots of love and hugs xxxx

afm- had a run in with a gypsy at the supermarket. seriously..... why me? I also had two random blokes wanting to chat about our car.... I'm not going out again by myself....ever!

Lots of love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Suzy.  I'm not sure how i feel about her.  Don't prepared to stress out though!

Gypsy?!  Stay in hun! Much safer and warmer in doors! XxX


----------



## suzymc

simone - aw hun. only contact her when you have decided how you feel. But don't think about her too much  

things have gone from bad to worse..... I went out with £190 on my paypal card. I spent £39 at the supermarket and I have just got NINE emails saying NINE payments of £39 have been taken from my card.... that's £351... so they want me to put the remaining balance in my account because they've taken all that money from me and I now have a negative balance. I've tried ringing them to try and sort it out but they are constantly engaged... there is no waiting in a queue AND there's no relevant option to contact them via email. I'm tearing my hair out!!!!!!! this has never happened before and there were no problems with my card at the till. I only used it once!!! HELP... ugh. bl**dy paypal


----------



## Simonechantelle

...And breath! Don't stress out too much Hun, your with child now!  Have a cuppa and ring them back in a bit. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

x DH has told me rightly that it'll sort itself out but normally that takes 5 days. I need the money before then though. I think they're having some major problems as they're still engaged. I think they've taken the phones off the hook as DH has said there's also something not right with his account. Nothing major but certainly out of the ordinary.


----------



## Simonechantelle

That is rubbish Hun. I hope you get hold of them soon, but try not to over stress. Remember you BP!  XxX.


----------



## suzymc

still engaged. they really are useless....... I feel less stressed since typing about it  x


----------



## suzymc

If there was a smiley for banging your head against a brick wall I'd be adding it. So after about ringing paypal around 50 times I finally got through. They then hung up on me after 5 mins.   So I tried again and after 10mins on hold listening to dreadful crackly and jumpy classical music I had to hang up. The worse one was flight of the bumble bee - I had to hold the phone away from my ear. Why should I have to pay to ring them!!? So I finally worked out which email selection was relevant to me and contacted them that way. I then got an email back listing a load of copy and paste "answers" & it said that if my question still wasn't answered then I had to ring them. FFS. This is crazy!!!!! Don't know what to do now. I am going to leave it until tomorrow though when hopefully the phone lines will be less crazy. They announced to me about 20 times that the lines are very busy now... Yeah! prob from all the other customers you've screwed over today!


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy sorry about the money situation, its horrible when you are left short. Hope it gets sorted soon. Bethany will take water from a doidy cup, its just that I need her to start taking the occasional bottle of formula if I have to leave her. We are going to try a few things out this week and see where it gets us. There is a mamas and papas outlet store not far from nottingham:
http://www.mamasandpapas.com/stores/store_locator_store.php?storeid=E910001

Simone sorry to hear about your friend. Like Suzy says I expect she feels guilty and does not know what to say, but sometimes i think it is better to make and effort and say the wrong thing than not say anything at all. I hope you manage to resolve it with her, or move on from the friendship whichever is best but either way try not to let it stress you out too much. Any sign of af yet?

Grace 31 weeks how exciting! Won't be long now! Is your hospital bag packed? Are you taking one bag, or separate ones for you and babies? Have you got a birthing ball? Even if you have a c section you may find it helpful to sit on and lean over during the day to help releive any back and pelvic pain. I know I have asked you before but are you just about finished at work yet?

AFM just a chilled weekend really. G has started a new job which involves 2 days a week at stafford uni - miles away so I am on my own for a lot longer with Bethany. THings seem pretty settled though really. G will be trying the formula again tomorrow night when I go to Zumba - he is under strict instructions this time!

Less than one week until our meet, hurray!

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

whirl - thanks hun. It is horrid, esp when I've done nothing wrong. I am going to ring first thing in the morning as it will be 8am uk time (when they open) and hopefully quieter. I bought my brother his birthday pressies yesterday on amazon and they've (of course) just declined my payment  If I don't get it sorted tomorrow DH says he can cover everything for me for the time being but I feel bad as he has a big bill to pay by Friday. Thanks for the link. I am defo going to have a wander about. Ahhhhhh Stafford uni  That's where I went and had 3 of some of the best years of my life. Fingers crossed G gets it right tomorrow  Yay! less than one week to go...... woo hoo. xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. I can't wait until I have no money worries and DH takes over my ebay account and money. I wonder when is the earliest I can start 'maternity leave' and the longest I can make it last for? hehehe


----------



## Grace72

Hi Suzy  - thanks for the link  hon - will check it out for sure.    AS for Paypal as they are dealing with financial products they are regulated by the FSA so if you dont get any joy with them i would mentioning the word FSA to them in a strong email of complaint.  

Your GT levels are different measurements to mine I'm afraid so its hard to compare. My fasting level was 4 and anything under 5 is good, not sure what units though . Then it went up to 10.9 threshold was 11 and 2 hours later it was 7.8 and threshold was 8. 

Whirl - i'm finishing in 2 weeks time - yeh!!! 

Loops - yep due 7 march which is 37 weeks so am hoping i can hold on till then.  Defo will be trying to b/f but will also be pumping and dumping so DH gets on with feeding duties too. Not sure how i will cope with 2 and if i will even have any after a c section . Bottles are there just in case.....

simone - honestly some people have the sensitivity gene of an an amoeba - park that one i say and dont waste a second of your thoughts on her.  Concentrate 100% on your and DH needs right now hon   

The NCT friend gave birth to a baby girl by emergency C today - eek ! They are all well but she was a few weeks early. So that makes it a total baby girl month as all the couples are having girls. Must be something in the drinking water where i live.  

Gx


----------



## suzymc

grace - thanks regarding the FSA. There is a link on the paypal page to make an official complaint but it was really long winded. If it ever happens again I will certainly go to the FSA. thank you x I'll get my GT levels back in levels like yours, I think, once I have the glucose test next week. The test levels I have so far are just from a general blood test without drinking the drink. Your levels do sound good though as they are all borderline. Diet should keep you sorted.... certainly not needing insulin there hun. In your post to Loops I have to say you sound exactly the same as me. I want to do the same, bf and pumping so dh can join in. You WILL have milk after a c-sec you just have to keep putting babies at your breasts to encourage flow. Breast bumps can also stimulate flow esp if you're in pain after c-sec or can't lie properly in bed etc or are separated from the babies for a few hours. It's more just the latching that can cause everything not to happen bf'ing wise. My bottles will be there just incase too.


Sooooo update is I went on paypal this morning and no money had been refunded. I got a few things done and then sat down to ring them. I went online to get their phone number and there was my money back in my account. woo hoo! Thank goodness for that. Usually these things take up to 5 days to sort. What a relief 

Love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Oh what a to do......
A friend of ours had arranged for a chap to come to do our diagnostics report (that you need to sell a house in France). We got one done last year but it was dreadful as our bills had been so high. So we cut our bills back for a year and had waited to call someone out when they were just right. So we got the house all ready for the visit this morning at 10am. 10:30 came and went and DH got me to read her message back about the appointment and my pregnancy brain had read the email as being 29th Jan but it actually said 29th Feb. So we changed everything back (put sheets back over fireplaces, turned radiators down etc etc). Then just now at 11:30 a man knocked on the door and it was the diagnostic man. Hilarious. God knows why my friend hadn't rung to let us know as when he arrived she rung him up to check he'd found us ok. Hilarious....... Fingers crossed we get a better band than G this time. eek!!!!!!!


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

A quick post from me to say that my little sis had 7 eggs collected this morning. She was in a lot of pain and bleeding so they have kept her in a bit longer. Lets hope they get jiggy tonight with    

I am back at work but still coughing and feeling rough, I had a chest X-ray last week, so should get the results of that to see if I still have a chest infection before the docs put me on stronger antibiotics. 

Bye for now, Ali


----------



## Simonechantelle

That's lovely news Ali.praying that they get jiggy tonight and all goes well. Hope you feel better soon. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

ali - Aw good news on 8 eggs. Sorry to hear she's been in pain and bleeding though   Everything crossed for her. Fingers crossed your cough gets better soon xx


----------



## loopskig

Good luck to your sis Ali xx

Anyone heard from Charlotte?

Whirl - keep not getting round to ringing you! Sorry. I expect you understand what its like! How about these options:
a) You pick me up from Fosse Park - about 12pm?
b) Come to my house 5 mins round the corner from FP (LE2 8NF) and I'll drive us in my brand spanking new motor? Joe would love to meet Bethany I'm sure but not essential if you think we are on a tight schedule.
c) other?

AFM, More hectic than usual at the min with MIL operation so plenty of running around after her and also covering the childcare she usually provides on my work days - hence work more rushed as I am doing same job, fewer hours. Plus dealing with the Financial Advisor re new mortgage - only 10 yrs left whoop! Plus additional Governor Business this week (couple of meetings and a conference tomorrow night). Plus we went to Peterborough Sunday and Loughborough yesterday car hunting and have ended up with this little beauty...
http://www.archiemoss.co.uk/Used-Car-Details/used-honda-cr-v-22td-ex-estate-black-manual-diesel-ID_977130001908870.aspx?COGManufacturer=HONDA&COGModel=CR-V

Suzy, Have you considered what you will do with the Cross Fire yet? Sensible family vehicles from here on mate 

Massive love to all 
Loops x x x xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## loopskig

And the dog has bust his paw. Swollen up like a lion so need to get him to the vet somehow in a magic time warp window tomorrow! 

Heaps you OK darling? Bit quiet x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Pumpkins

Just wanted to say 

to those meeting at the weekend, have a great time 

Suzy any news on the paypal, i am always nervous about using it!

Loops lovely motor 
poor doggie 

Simone hope that D/R is managable

Ali get well soon x x

Donna


----------



## ginger fairy

well hello my lovely ladies finally got the laptop fixed and joseph is in bed so thought id come on here and check up on all you lovely pumpkins.I know i dont check in as often as i should nowadays but i do think about you all alot some of you ladies got me through the hardest two months of my life and i love you for that and am always greatful for that.xxx


----------



## sturne

Ahhhh just feel like sending all you ladies a


----------



## loopskig

Aww Ginger lovely to hear from you. That's a nice thing to say. Thanks for dropping by! How is baby Joseph getting on?
I for one don't think you need to worry about less regular posting. Not everyone has as much to say as Heaps and Suzy ;-)

sturne looking forward to giving you a real life cuddle on Sunday xx


----------



## suzymc

what you trying to say Loops ? haha!!!! GORGEOUS car........ On the subject of our sports car we may have to sell it       We're hoping we can get enough money to buy a nice second hand 'family' car in May/June time but the way ebay is going that may not happen. So it may be a needs must but we'd cry (seriously) if we had to sell it. Esp as it's prob worth £1k more than we'd have to sell it for. It's like part of our family......
sorry 2 hear you're so busy and poor old dog's paw  I hope you find that time warp today

no, not heard from Charlotte. I was going to ask one of you yesterday but pregnancy brain got me distracted..........   REALLY hope she's ok.

donna - thx  I did an update about paypal  All is now well. They refunded me the morning after (just before I was about to ring again). Such a relief as normally these sort of things don't get sorted for 5 days. They have also sent me 2 emails saying that they had some problems that day and they can only apologise!!!!!!!!! hmph!

ginger - hello darling. good to hear laptop is now fixed. I hope all is well with little Joseph. Love and hugs    

love 2 all, off to the UK just after midday 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
My little sis, out of the 7 eggs there is 5 that have fertilised so transfer will be either Sat or Monday. She is still in a lot of pain, but the bleeding has stopped...

Ali


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Sorry been a bit awol, just so tired by the time I get home from work at the mo.

Some good news to share, we had our nuchal scan today and both babies came back as low risk for downs (1 in 15,000 for one and 1 in 18,000 for the other) she also had a quick look to see what sex they are and 80% sure its one of each! Absolutely thrilled with them being healthy of course and one of each would be amazing. Almost starting to feel real! Not telling people officially til next week after our NHS appt so will be lovely to chat to you all on Sunday. 

Looking forward to catching up with you all properly on Sunday, poor hubbys been roped in to drive me to Notts then banished why we catch up!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - bloomin nightmare with PayPal but glad you got it sorted.  Hope your journey to uk has gone well?

Ali- great news on sis.  Hope she is feeling a little better post op now.  Hope the strong anti bis sort that chest out for you and are not making you feel squiffy?

Loops - am having nightmare week as washing machine broken so had to go to mums to get through mountain of washing.  Also feeling a little rough and expecting to wake up ill every day but then it comes to nothing so think it may just be tiredness catching me up.  Making sure I catch day naps so less posting time.  Just taking my echinacea and hoping it waits until next week or just buggers off.  

Ginger - nice to hear from you.  How is Joseph doing?

Sturne - will pm you re Sunday and pick up times etc.  hope you are well!

Lexi - great news on scan results and also poss heads up on sex.  So thrilled for you

Simone - hope DR is not being too hard on the bod and you are feeling ok?

AFM - looking forward to the washing machine engineer fixing the machine tomorrow.  Been a nightmare not being able to do daily washes.  I did seven loads at my mums and already the wash basket is full again and mainly with Evans stuff, messy pup.  He had his first trip to a soft play area with his cousin who is fifteen months old and they had a play in the ball pit and some goes on the rocking toys, but then Alex raced off to go on the other stuff.  Hard to believe that in around six months he will be racing off after him.  I think they will be a real case of double trouble!


----------



## suzymc

alig - aw that is good. odd she's still bleeding. did they give any reason why?

lexi - aw my lovely. that is just THE best news. fab fab fab. And the possibility of one of each. OH MY WORD. That would just be amazing. I'm so jealous. lol. There seems to be no end to my tiredness and my ability to sleep at night is getting less and less   oh haha! poor old J, he has plenty of shops to visit in the time being. 

see most of you soon lovelies. soooooooooooooooo excited. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh my pregnancy brain is driving me nuts..... I forgot to scroll down even though I'd read your post. Seriously I am such a duh brain right now. yup! darn good job paypal got sorted on time. Journey went well thanks. Had to get some random chap to help me with my bag at the airport  he was very sweet. I got through super fast aswell with my new posh passport. The other queues were huge so I was very thankful for it. Oh goodness. I can't begin to imagine what it's been like with everyone in your house and no ability to wash clothes (apart from at your mums). nightmare. did it get fixed? aw soft play sounds lovely. hehe! it is amazing how quickly they go from sitting up to toddling around. xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just a quick one from me to say looking forward to seeing some of you at the meet in a few days.  I have hardly any time to post now Bethany is more active.

Lots of         for Charlotte, Simone and Mungo

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts,

Hope all well.

Lexi - Jonny can while away a few hours in Mamas & Papas and the nursery dept at Ikea if you give him a nice long shopping list 

Simone - oh darling, my heart breaks for you today. I've been on the Virgin site just now but wanted you to know that my intention had been to wait until I could afford a bit more and work out a way to make a more considerable impact so its a token gesture at this stage which will hopefully help a little for now.

ALL - to mark the sad sad day of 6m since brave Isaac's passing it would be a small comfort to know that Simone and Darren's fundraising efforts meet their target £10,000 at this milestone. The link is:
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=darrenschallenges
I am aware that some of you have already donated and some will not be able to for your own reasons so apologies if this sounds a bit pushy. Certainly not intended.

Much love to all, especially those we'll miss on Sunday xx x x

/links


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Whirl*,  . Thank you for remembering.
Hoping you and Bethanny are well. XxX

*Loops*, thank you so much hun. It was so kind of you to donate and every little bit goes to the Evelina Children's hospital in memory of Isaac. It was so kind of you to remeember today and such an extremely lovely thing to do and we're so grateful to you and everyone who has donated.  XxX

A big thank you to all of you who have donated in memory of my little boy. Also, a massive thank you for all your support.  XxX

Today is indeed six months since my Isaac passed away  . I can't believe its been that long already, and i miss him like crazy. spent some time at the cemtery. Keep promising him we're trying for a little brother or sister for him. Praying that'll happen for us this cycle    . It's such a peaceful place to go to, and everytime i ask him a question his little windmill spins! Sounds silly, but it brings me some comfort.

Thank you again ladies for remembering us today. I hope you all have ots of fun on Sunday and I will be thinking of you all.
Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi to all, special big   to Simone and Charlotte  

Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday guys, I'll have to read back for all the details unless someone wants to save lazy me the time! I know Frankie and bennies but just need time and postcode please 

I've just been in secret tears as Dp came home, saying he'd seen my ******** share of Isaac's page while waiting for our curry at the takeaway and he made a donation. I love him so much. Another little something to help towards your target today Simone x x

Love to all x


----------



## Simonechantelle

10 fingers, he is an angel!  We just got to our target of £10,000 with gift aid. Tell him a massive thank you. A massive thank you to you all. 


Much love. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday to say I was thinking of you. What an amazing little man you have.  He may only have been here for five days but his legacy is going to last a lifetime.  With the money you have raised your little man will benefit and save so many others lives - he has made such a massive impact on the world around him and we all grieve that the world only got a whisper of the amazing person he is.  I bet he is watching on pleased as punch.  I hope the knowledge of this helps ease a little of the daily heartache you feel at having to say goodbye so soon.  The three of you are all now etched into the intricate fabric of time and the positive work you have done will double tens and thousandfold.  Simone we are all put on this earth to add our special something and make an impact for the better and Isaac has done this in a massive humungous way  and more than most people achieve in 90 years.  He may be just a little out of sight but never out of mind.  Never discount the messages around you as coincidence.  Windmills turning, special songs playing etc are all signs that Isaac is with you and will help you in any way he can to get through this impossible time.  Much love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

morning beautiful ladies

10fingers - I too needed to scroll back to find Loops message for postcode. lol. So I'll do that now 
Frankie & Benny's at the Giltbrook Retail Park NG16 2RP (where Ikea is) just off Junction 26 of the M1 at Nottingham.
Arrive from 12 for table at 12.30. Booked for x8 plus a highchair under 'Pumpkins' 0115 9387310. 
there you go 
I do know the way once I'm in Nottingham but not got a clue from Newark so I will have to sat nav it. What time r u thinking of getting there? Have a lovely time with your bf and her little girl today xxxxxx B is such a sweetheart. How touching of him  

whirl - awwww looking forward to hearing all about Bethany's new activities.... lol. I'll see if I can get you any eyes in the back of your head darling for when she's crawling/toddling... hehe!

loops - just sent you an email lovely xx what a great idea for Jonny to pass his time. Plenty of baby shopping for Lexi's hubby. hehe!

heapy - your message gave me goosebumps. You are amazing.

simone - aw, let's hope it was 10fingers DP or Loops that got Isaac to such a milestone yesterday. That is just the best news of the whole week. £10k. There was never any doubt Isaac's legacy wouldn't live on but wow what a boost. What an achievement. Like Heapy says never discount the messages around you. I couldn't agree more with that. I hope you're feeling ok at the moment on your DR'ing. Thinking of you. xxxxxxx p.s. not ashamed to admit I am now crying as I just told my Mum your amazing news..... just so pleased for you that your legacy is going to make such an impact for others in the future.


See lots of you tomorrow lovelies....... eek! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you *Heapy*, i cried at your message. You are so very sweet. XxX

*Suzy*, thank you for your kind words too. XxX

So, yes, incredible news! We hit the £10.000 target with gift aid for 'Running for Isaac' memorial fund. This morning it was at £10,200! The money all goes to the Evelina Children's Hospital which provides care and specialised treatment for children all over the country. We had a surge of donations yesterday from people who remembered Isaac had passed away 6 months ago, and Darren was presented with a huge cheque at work too. *Loops * and *10 fingers*, thank you yet again for your kind donations, it made a real difference last night. At 9.30pm the fund was £32.25 away from the £10,000 mark and we put a message up on ********. All of a sudden the fund was inundated with donations, including many people we don't know who follow Running for Isaac and were touched by the story. So pleased that we make the target on the 6th month anniversary. As horrible as yesterday was it came as some comfort that even though Isaac isn't here. and shouldn't have died due to hospital errors, he did not die in vain. His memory is helping so many sick children and their parents, and that makes me a proud mummy. As much as I know my function as a mother is redundant because Isaac is not here, it's times like this i know i can help do something for him.

In terms of DR, nothing to report, all the same. I nearly forgot to do my injection yesterday and was 2 hours late! Thank goodness i did remember! Other than that AF still here, no sign of it vanishing yet.

Have a fantastic time tomorrow everyone who is going. XxX


----------



## mungoadams

Hey PP's

Simone, you are doing so amazingly well   & isaac must feel so proud of his mummy & daddy. you are not redundant at all and isaac knows how much you love him. I am really sorry I don’t post much but saw your post about that 'friend' turning up. What can I say. Very very hard & so selfish of her. You're doing brilliantly though and here is just the place to vent when you need it. lets hope we both get AF soon! blinking witch.. I am off to see Matilda tomorrow! Obviously entirely different for me, but I am hormonal as hell right now so sounds like I will be trying to hide some tears from niece & nephew and MiL. 

Suzy hope you have had a safe journey and enjoying some time with family this eve before the meet up. What band did you get for the house? Poo to selling loved vehicles. Our much loved vw camper will be sold in the spring to help finance our extension.  so sad, but once we have a kid running around (positive thinking) the current downstairs will not work.. Or err the black mould. Glad you eventually got paypal sorted. Boss aint leaving (its her company), but one of my sister in laws (and my nephew and niece  ) is moving to canada if that's what you mean? Have they given you any treatment for diabetes?

10FT ah bless v sweet of your dp. Yes sore forehead lol.

Whirl lovely to hear bethany s getting very active though lol I expect you are now exhausted. How has the childcare hunt gone? Thanks for the hug  is G's new job a good move? Guess 2 days a week longer commutte isnt too bad? Still v easy for me to say when I don’t have a very active bethany to run around after 

Heapy thanks so much for your kind msg hun, very accurate but a comfort too. Yeh she aint a leader, but if I am blunt with her I will end up having to leave as its her company. . Unfortunately I am a bit stuffed I suspect. I am hoping that the new employee joining next month and perhaps 1 more might improve the team dynamics a little at least. If it doesn’t eventually I will just have to resign, which is not right but my industry s so small and she has lots of friends and is well respected in the industry so if I took her to a tribunal I would damage my own prospects. Trying to remember it is just a job.

Lexi congrats! That is brilliant news. Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow and good luck with the scan next week & then getting to tell everyone!. 

Ali lots of luck for your sis, 5 embryos is brilliant. Hope ET goes well for her. hope all is going well for you and your chest infection has gone?

Ginger great to hear from you. How's joseph and life?

Loops are your poor dog. How is the paw? Eek you sound v busy indeed! How is MiL & joey?

Grace maybe I need some of your drinking water?!! Lots of luck for getting as far as possible! Good job on the dh & nursery heehee.

Sturne ah bless you thanks. How are you doing?

Donna ah thank you! And thanks for being a great moderator and sparing us your time, so we can uses this board. It is much appreciated.

Hugs for charlotte.

ALL at the meet up have a lovely time! really hope i can make the next one.

AFM poll question (sorry another) should we delay cycle by a month to get house extension sorted? obviously a cycle is more important but not sure a month will make much difference and however the cycle turns out, having builders in directly after is something i would rather avoid..what do you think?

waiting for AF to arrive so v tearful. Blinking hormones. Managed to avoid SiL haranguing me again. She gave me a drunken hug so I think she realized the last time she just went too far & cousins left me alone. Fingers crossed family continue to leave it alone. I am still determined not to talk about cycling with anyone (apart from my lovely PPs and at some point boss (gulp)), so the less they mention it the better. I am still unsure and lurking on adoption uk. I did my first childline workshops this week and got great feedback from the coordinator & school which is great. Talking non-stop about abuse for hours to children is intense though, esp as we had been told one of the children had just had his dad sectioned after beating his son & being diagnosed with manic depression.  glad his dad has got help (my dad is manic depressive so I do have some sympathy with the father's condition if not his actions), but very hard to know which child it was and talk about something so terrible, that happened to him this week. Obviously he didn’t know we knew. So I really should stop moping! Just pulls my heart strings & makes me think  about adoption. Darn my brain!

Had a chat with George. they are changing their 'hospital' to CRM apparently better facilities and care. not sure how i feel about that given i had 2 cycles with my embryos at the last place! however as always george was lovely & v positive and went through the protocol for # 5. He said I stood a very good chance of getting pregnant, which I know is great, but i'm still terrified of another m/c & what state i might be in if that happens. i just have to focus on the fact its worth the risk for a child. he wants to try gonal f this time as it’s a bit more controllable and I will be soo plsd to use a pen! He completely got my concerns about stimms monitoring so I am going in on day 4 for my first monitoring scan.. v early and 4 days earlier than his secretary said. It is such a blinking gamble getting the FSH right, one day with 75iui too much or not enough and I will be screwed, so keeping a v close eye is really important.  boo to my crazy ovaries! Going to be on a new drug to manage insulin resistance which he thinks will do the trick & also good for quality.. Cant get it in this country, called enofol I think. Hopefully it wont make me feel as bad as the metformin.  Back seeing my acupuncturist which will help with my emotions I am sure. hopefully AF will arrive soon so i can have a scan next week & see whether everything is looking ok-ish.


So had builder come around and hopefully getting an architect around in next week to start drawing up plans for the extension. I have a 5 page list of everything (from RSJ, to plugs, to skimming) that needs doing, all in excel. Might have scared the builder a bit hahaha! Then every suggestion he made I countered with a cheaper one so hopefully his quote wont be too eye watering. politely insisted on references. apparently they are slow but good. Selling our beloved campervan to help fund it, but it will be worth it..  so the house is looking up and hopefully we will have a child to fill it in 2014.  

have a lovely meet guys. wont be on until next sunday as away much of next week & then friends over xxx


----------



## suzymc

morning beautiful ladies

my bro has informed me that it can get really busy trying to park actually at f&b's on a Sunday. He says sometimes he has to wait for a space. I think I'll park a little away from there if I can rather than battle with other cars. It's not my fave hobby. Anyway I'll be there early so text me when you all get there. See you soon and thoughts and extra love to our absent pumpkins....

I will do a proper post tomorrow or later on

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Mungo*, i wanted to say a massive thank you for your vey kind contribution. We are so very grateful for the donation, and for your support too.  You made me cry when i read your message, but in a good way! Your kind words are very much appreciated too. I hope you enjoyed Matilda. We first saw it when i was pregnant as Darren is a huge Tim Minchin fan ( have you heard his song 'Cont' at all?! Hilarious!). We loved it the first time, and i was pregnant with Isaac then too. The second time round it was very different. Songs, stories all seem to have different meanings now. I hope it didn't make you blub, but if you did you were in great company. I pray you get your miracle to fill your house in 2014 . I'm praying my miracle comes this year in 2013 and i will have a bundle of joy to fill up the new house too  . XxX

*Charlotte*, i haven't seen you on here for a while, but i do think of you often and sending a massive hug.  XxX

To all the other Pumpkins hello. Hoping the meet was lots of fun today. XxX

AFM, well AF seems to be finishing. I'm sure it went on for much longer last time round. Does anyone know what that means? I'm going for bloods on Wed and a scan on Thurs, so i guess we'll know soon enough. I'm praying this cycle is successful. I never thought i'd have to do this again when i was pregnant. It's amazing how life changes. I pray it's successful ! We've had one heck of a hard time thoughtout the last couple of years haven't we Pumpkins? I'm glad it has worked out for some of you  . Lets hope that it will for all of us . Other than that. I woke up with a splitting headache. Missed Aqua Aerobics as a result! Will have to make it up tomorrow night i think. Made a huge pot of lentil soup to get that protein in!

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## mungoadams

hi simone
ah bless, i am glad you liked it  cant think of a more worthy cause! managed to not blub (sitting next to niece) but yes some of it was very sad for me too. Haha yes love tim minchin. v funny man. he was in the audience, looking like ahem he had a good xmas, with 2 small kids in tow. niece & nephews loved it so though i missed all the PP's at the meet i wouldnt have missed it, esp has one niece & nephew are moving to canada for good in 6 weeks  . just wanted to pop on quickly (i try to only post once a week to keep my surfing addiction down), to say that a long AF during DR is great. It means you have thinned out your lining nicely, all ready to build it up nicely for the lovely embryo(s) i know are coming your way.   so a fantastic and very positive sign.


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies

Simone - just wanted to say I have been thinking of you over the weekend....I really hope this cycle works for you too, good luck with scan on Thursday..will be    for you.

Lovely to meet those of you that went yesterday. 

Afm just to let you know scan went well again. All babies seem fine. Only thing is my iron levels are low, so had another blood test and if they have dropped lower than last time they will put me on a drip. They have also moved positions again, 2 boys at bottom lying transverse and 2 girls at top, left and right side with their feet under breasts...they are weighing between 13oz and 1lb.overall very happy, please keep growing and staying strong lo's   

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Sturne, was lovely to meet you yesterday.  I have posted photo on ** so make sure you have a look when you get a chance next.  Sorry to hear about iron levels, although its not surprising in your situation!  Hope you don't have to go on a drip.  Wow they are doing so well, and you looked really well yesterday too!

Simone hope the headache has cleared and you will be able to start stimming soon.  So pleased to hear about the money you have raised, I am sorry I have not been able to contribute anything yet but I will make sure that I will do this soon.

Mungo glad the chat with George was helpful, and it is perfectly understandable to feel terrified.  Well done on childline.  It does not get any easier listening to what children go through, but you will be amazed how resilient a lot of them are given a bit of love and the right support.

I really enjoyed the meet and it was especially lovely to meet Lexi and Sturne for the first time!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you *Sturne*. I pray it'll work too. Glad scan went well for you. Must be getting crowded in there! I have recently learnt that Okra is a brilliant source of iron and quite yummy when curried! I'm eating anything with protein, folic acid and iron! Hoping you don't need a drip hun. XxX

*Whirl*, please don't worry about contributing. Its and 'if you can' thing. I know money is tight for lots of us. Glad you had a lovely time yesterday andthank you for the kind words. XxX

*Mungo*, glad you liked Matilda! As you can imagine it was a little close to the bone for us at times, but it is a fantastic musical and i'm glad you all enjoyed it. Can't believe Tim was there! Jealous! He lives on my hairdressers road in Crouch End and says he's lovely. My AF actually is shorter than last time which concerns me a bit, but hopefully the medium flow for 5 days and spotting for 3 is enough to be ready for stims. XxX

Hi to everyone else. I had a look at the photo of the meet on ** today. You all look beautiful and i'm glad you had a lovely time.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies

mungo - results for house haven't come through yet..... useless!!!! Funny, I thought you'd already sold your camper. So sorry it has to go but the funds from the sale will be put to good use. I have no idea why I read it that your boss was leaving. I didn't realise it was her company either. my brain functions are dire at the moment. I have my diabetes tests this week and then I'll know if I have it or not. Soooo fingers crossed and all that. As for the extension question... I'm not sure hun. You go with what you and D feel right with. Awww good to hear all went well at your first Childline workshop. Gosh! helping there certainly does show you some of the realities of children's lives, any help and advice you can give them is so going to help them loads. Very proud of you. Your chat with George sounded good and positive. All the best for your scan. You are funny....a 5 page list for the builder. haha! you go girl. You sure will need the extra space in 2014.   have a good week

simone - good to hear the witch is leaving you. I have no idea what a short AF means hun. Mine have been really short for a couple of years now and I've never DR'ed. All the best for the next 2 days with your tests etc. Yes, sadly there's not much we haven't gone through on this pumpkin thread. But it makes us all stronger and we can all get back up and fight the world. 

sturne - lovely to meet you hun... at long last. I just sent you a message via **. Let me know if you have it or not, thanks. I think perhaps your iron going low was a bit inevitable, great to hear that it sounds like they know what they're doing and your levels will be back up again very soon. Wow! No wonder you are so uncomfy with all that moving about. good to hear they're all growing.  

whirl - I REALLY enjoyed the meet up too. Always lovely to see you all and super lovely to see how Bethany is developing. So different to last time when she fell asleep on my shoulder.  

charlotte - lots more hugs for you.      Thinking of you lots and I hope you're not feeling too poorly

afm - I had a lovely lovely time on Sunday. Thanks everyone xxxxx I'm off on my journey home soon. Woke up to snow.... It keeps coming and going. Just as we thought it was melting it's started snowing again. Mum went out a bit ago and skidded in a 4x4 so I'm a bit nervous. Shopping trip wasn't all that successful yesterday. It seemed virtually every shop I went to no longer had any maternity clothes. I came away with some over the bump jeans, pj bottoms and 2 wireless bras. I've gone from a 36C to a 36DD. hehe! She said that she'll see me again when my breasts get bigger. erm! ok. lol.
Anyway much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, just wait until you start breastfeeding they are gigantic, and never the same again! xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - so chuffed with your fundraising news.  What an amazing amount to achieve. Oops on nearly forgetting that injection.  Easily done though.  I used to have my phone on multiple alarms going off for each bit.  I had very bad DR headaches and felt hung over most of the time.  Try not to worry on the AF timings as that all sounds about right to me.  I didn't bleed very much or heavily in my breakthrough bleed.  I have everything crossed that this works for you

Mungo - it's a pain when it is such a tight knit industry as I think this gives people the chance to behave in the wrong way as they feel secure.  Hopefully the new employees will balance things out and I guess in this climate a job is a job hey.  I try to remind myself that jobs are just jobs but we spend more of our lives there (or carrying out hours of work at home for them) than leisure time at home in most cases so its so easy to get consumed by them.  Tough decision in the cycle choice.  I am not very good at waiting but then it would be nice for you to have building work all complete and feel like its new start time.  Well do e to you on the childline workshops.  I bet the content is not easy.  I have completed a few safeguarding workshops through work and I take my hat off to you and whirl for being able to carry out roles supporting abused children.  It's something I have always wanted to do but not sure if I could contain my vigilante side.

Sturne - great news on the gang.  Those are lovely sizes.  No wonder your ribs are feeling it around those ribs.  With two lying transverse that makes sense as to why your bump is so neat.  I think it is going to get mighty crowded in there now.  Hope they get the iron sorted.

Suzy - have a safe journey home Hun.  Rubbish news on the maternity clothing scarcity.  I always got mine from either matalan or next.  Yikes those boobs will be 'jordanesque' when the milk comes in!

Pumpkins - it was so lovely to do the meet on Sunday and to meet new faces.  I was sooooo stuffed when I got home. Thanks to the lovely Sturne for being my driving buddy.

AFM - got home from the meet to a screaming Evan.  Daddy had misread the iPad notes and forgotten a bottle before the nap so he only slept 40mins instead of two hours and was over tired by the time he went to bed.  Five minutes rock from mummy and he was off to sleep.  Other than that they had a great day together.  Had another whole eight hours of sleep last night and in my bid to get Evan eating finger foods i made my own sandwich filling in the blender of grated pear, avocado, yoghuhrt.  I also used grated cheese so will wait and see if it sets his allergy off or if we can add that to his diet.  Hopefully it's more like yoghurt to his system.  Anyway after dramatic choking on bits of bread that were about as big as a pinhead!!! We just scraped the filling out for him to mush into his mouth and had some purée too.  Think he is going to be like his middle sis and have lumps aversion till he is older.  They are alike in other ways too.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies hope you're all well?

Was lovely to see/meet more PPs on Sunday and meet the gorgeous Bethany  lovely photo on ** whirl 

More   for Charlotte - thinking of you lots Hun x

 for Simone for your stimms soon x

Mungo re the builders I think it's a personal thing. I was having our shower done during my 2ww and on reflection it was a bad idea for me personally having someone in the house but then I was at home for the whole time and just didn't want people around or the mess so it did my head in but it depends how you feel you'll cope with the mess etc at the same time x not sure if that helps! 

AFM was dp's uncles funeral yesterday and dp did the tribute and did so well to hold it together I've never seen that side of him before just made my heart love him even more. His uncle gave us some money last year after his diagnosis so I hope we have some positive news in his memory this year. Speaking if which we are definitely cycling at ZW, waiting for dates but hopefully April. Bring on the hormones

I won't be posting much in my attempt to keep my surfing to a minimum and give me some proper chill out time but you're all in my thoughts often and thanks as always for your support 

X


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

*Suzy*, they will get bigger!  Mine were big before (all natural i might add!) but when i got pregnant with Isaac they grew to epic proportions! XxX

Thank you *Heapy* hun, i pray it works too. I've never been partial to lumps either!  Hoping the feeding improves. I think i might have to use your alarm trick. I'm usually so organised but i'm getting a bit forgetful. Old age i think! XxX

*10 fingers*, thank you hun. Need as much PMA as possible! So sorry about you DP's uncle, it must have been very hard yesterday for both of you. I'm glad you've decided to cycle again soon. Hormones here you come... And i'm sure the other ladies have said it, but we're all here for you when you do. XxX

Hello to everyone else and hoping you are having a good week so far. XxX

AFM, I'm going for my bloods tomorrow and my baseline scan is Thurs. Bit of a mad day tomorrow. I have the bloods to do, then off to acupuncture, my counselling session, then my 'return to work meeting'. I'm still on maternity leave and i had planned on taking the year off till July, but obviously things have changed. As much as i don't want to go back, i'm praying that when i do (after the treatment) I will go back pregnant. I am dreading tomorrow! I hate the thought of walking back in to the place i left pregnant. I'm also scared of running in to people. My meeting is at 4.30pm and i'm hoping that i don't run in to any students or teacher on the way to my Head's office. School will be closed so fingers crossed.

Anyway, will catch up with you guys tomorrow evening.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

whirl - and then once you stop breastfeeding don't they go like empty sacs? lol..... something to look forward to. How long do you hope to bf'ing Bethany for?

heapy - thx hun. It was a safe journey home (ish). La Rochelle was experiencing what I can only describe as a hurricane. It was like something you see on the news. We are all walking at mad angles and I got totally soaked...very scary for a pregnant woman I must say... It was nuts..... I found many lovely men to help me with my bags though. Next had removed their maternity clothes   Awwww no sorry to hear Evan was so upset. Well J is a man afterall and prone to not reading things right for that reason.... I have to say that I'm not surprised. Anyway at least it wasn't too major. Oh he's so funny that he still won't eat anything not resembling mush. Bless him. 

10fingers - aw bless B. He's such a sweetheart. Sorry to hear about his Uncle. 
lol, bring on the hormones indeed. It'll all be worth it.   

simone - how was your hectic day? Fingers crossed your back to work meeting went ok. Thinking of you for an hours time   


afm - we're both feeling rather chuffed today. We got even more forms back from the organisation that deal with child benefits etc over here. It all seems straightforward, which is a relief. Anyway it would seem we get 900euros in our bank account when I reach 7months pregnant and then from birth to the age of 3 we get 188euros a month. How good is that? Seriously considering proper nappies now!!! lol. That will be SUCH a help for our little one. YAY. What do you get in the UK a month?
Anyway back home safe and sound and enjoying being home lots. First night with my dream genii pillow last night.... one word 'lovely'

I hope everyone is well
Much love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Suzy. My boobs started at 32 dd. Measurement at the end of pregnancy was 34ee and they predicted I needed to buy a 32f bra. Apparently you go up a cup size and down a back size when you have given birth and milk comes in. Now i just have saggy dogs ears where my boobs used to be. Probably something like 32c. Who cares though, breastfeeding was well worth it!

Child benefit is something like 80 quid a month. There are other tax credit options too but most folk with any kind of income won't qualify. 

More to say to the rest of you later but for now just love,
Loops
xxXx


----------



## loopskig

Also recommend some sleep maternity bras like little half vest crop tops xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - Ooooo big change in your sizing there. Possibly down a back size? That'd be nice. lol. Aw yeah! who cares, it was well worth it for lil Joey. I am fully appreciative that this big boob thang ain't gonna last long.   But hey a C cup is still a nice size. Ooooo so 180euros is pretty impressive in comparison to the Uk then?! Defo not moving back then. haha! I was meaning to get sleep bras but totally forgot. I'll get some soon. I found leaning them on my dream genii pillow helped last night.   M isn't really a big boob man but is very appreciative of my new 'look'. luffs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Brazils! That's what I meant to bring along Sunday. I have loads of the blighters and meant to share round those with forthcoming cycles


----------



## Whirl

*Suzy*, by proper nappies do you mean reusables or disposables? We use reusables so if you go down that route I can advise. There is also a really lovely real nappy shop near me in Leamington. In terms of the boobs thing, one morning I weighed myself first thing, and then again after I had bf Bethany, and I had lost 2 kilos! So yes I am sure that they will look like saggy dog ears as *Loops* so eloquently put it! I do have a lovely bond with Bethany though so don't regret it at all. It is gradually reducing as she is eating more solids, but hope to keep the morning and night feed until she is a year old.

*Loops* forgot to say a big thank you for driving us on Sunday. And it wasn't your car, Bethany was just grumpy and grizzled all the way back to Coventry! She was obviously mad at me for forgetting her lunch - lesson is now learned and we have a few pouches in her bag for emergencies. It was really lovely to meet Joey, he is such a cutie!

*Simone* what a day for you, hope it went ok and the trip into work was not too traumatic. I hope the baseline scan goes well tomorrow   

*10fingers* was great to see you again soon even if it was only briefly! Sorry to hear about the funeral and I really hope that you have positive news later in the year    Don't worry about posting but know that we are thinking of you!

*Heapy* Poor Evan! Dads try but they are not the same are they? The weaning is hard isn't it? Bethany loves bread (as you saw!) which is dry and hard to swallow, but will not touch potato and was fussy about risotto as well, thinks have to be quite runny or quite dry and she can't seem to cope with anything inbetween or a bit claggy!

AFM not much to report really. I think I have found a childminder now, going back on Sun with DH to see what he thinks about it first though.

Love to all,

Whirl xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all

Had our first home visit yesterday, it was all fine, just lots of questions and he was taking notes! He only wanted to see the room the child would sleep in, which is our junk room, typical! But said it was a nice sized room. We have had to do CBR checks online and forms to fill in and he is popping back next Monday to go through them. Then it will be prep course, which will be 3 full days in March and then we can put in our formal application...!

I am still suffering with a chesty cough, which I seemed to have had forever...

Hope you all had a fun time at the meet and gutted I missed it.

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

It was lovely to meet you all on Sunday, hopefully get to chat to more of you on the next one. DH was thrilled to drive me so I'm sure I can rope him in for the next one so its a bit closer for Heapy etc xxx

Ali, that's great news for you. The first hurdle out of the way xx

Been a bit of a crappy week, my grandad sadly died late sunday and found out just before our hospital scan so it was all the more emotional. He had a lovely life and was 91 and passed away at home in his chair with my gran so for that I'm grateful as he'd been in and out of hospital over the past year. 

Think it's made me realise how much I need a break so we've booked a couple of days up on Edinburgh in a couple of weeks to chill + a spa day for me. I'm too scared to fly now so it's as far as we'll get for a while. 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## sturne

Lexi - so sorry to hear about your grandad. No matter what their age it's still so sad. 
Hope your San went well.
A trip to Edinburgh sounds lovely, and the spa uuumm- I could do with a back massage right now, my back has been killing me last few days! Xx

Ali - great news on your first home visit. Nice to get the ball rolling, so to speak. Shame I didn't get to meet you on Sunday. Xx

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Suzy*, dream genie - lovely! Enjoy snuggling up to it tonight.  XxX

*Loops*, completely agree with sleep maternity bras! I went up to a 36HH! I am not impressed! They have only gone down one cup size although climbed up 3 whie i was pregnant! Take heed of Loops advice *Suzy*!  XxX

*Whirl*, glad you got a childminder sorted hun. Hopefully DH will approve too. XxX

*Alig*, glad the home visit went well.  Exciting news! Hoping you feel better soon. XxX

*Lexi*, i'm so very sorry to hear your news. It must be a very difficult time but i'm glad you're managing to take a break. Look after yourself hun and enjoy Edinburgh. It was of of mine and DH's first breaks together. It's a very special city. XxX

Hi *Sturne*, i'm hoping you're doing well hun. XxX

Hi to everyone else, and hoping everyone's well. XxX

So, bloods are done. Baseline scan tomorrow. Nervous!
Thank you for your support today ladies. I went in to work about 4.30pm after school had shut and was met by the Head's PA. She had absolutely no idea what to say to me and didn't mention Isaac at all. I saw another 3 members of staff and they were the same. Just stared and said 'nice to see you'. That was horrible. As i waited for the Head, I saw one of the English teachers in my dept who came straight over and gave me a hug. She asked if i wanted the others in the dept to know i was there. I said she could tell them but i was only popping in to see the Head, and would try to see them soon. Cut a long story short, the Head and my Head of Faculty were both at the meeting. They listened in horrified shock to what happened and asked what they could do to support me. I told them i had a lot of counselling in place and we then spoke about my return to work. I said that i thought Easter would be sensible as i was doing another round of ICSI due to my heath circumstances. They were fine about that and said they are happy to do what i needed. We spoke of a phased in return and decided i would do small group intervention before trying to go back in to the classroom. I feared they were going to suggest not going back, as they've done it to other staff in the past who have been on maternity leave, but they really were lovely and said they really wanted me to come back as long as i was ready and on the terms that i need. The hardest thing was walking back in there and seeing how awkward members of staff were with me; it made me want to cry. That's what's going to be the hardest thing, walking back in like i was never pregnant, and dealing with everyone's looks of pity and their inability to know what to say. I really don't want to go back. I just want to be a mum, as it was meant to be. I just pray that i do get pregnant this cycle so i have something positive to look forward to.   .

Anyway, hoping you all have a lovely nights sleep.
Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - so sad to hear you and DP had the funeral of his uncle.  It does make your heart swell to see someone stand up into that position and deliver a speech in the hardest of times.  I did it for my gran and managed my eulogy for her but I broke at reading out the poem I had written for her and the funeral director had to step in.  Didn't manage to do anything at DP's dads as it was just too raw after being his companion for his final 24 hours and having to make difficult decisions alone in the night when things started to progress.  I really hope his uncles money is the catalyst for your positive cycle as that feels like it has fate attached to it.  I look forward to the odd update from you here and there when you feel like it

Suzy - the benefits sound good and every little helps doesn't it.  I love my dream genii and felt it made all the difference

Whirl - I think his cleft is affecting the eating of finger foods and lumps as he starts sneezing with them more that purée.  I did some wholesome food cooking and steamed and blended.  He hated it!  Spat all of it out and refused to eat it.  He is going to be an Ella's kitchen baby at this rate as its either that or organix he will eat - toerag!  Great news in the childminder. 

Ali - sooooo exciting that things are moving on.  So funny you had to show them the junk room but Evan sleeps in what was once the cat room/ my spiritual den.  Poor cats were relegated to the landing and girls bedrooms now.  It seems to be moving quickly.  

Lexi - lovely to meet you on Sunday.  Maybe next time we should keep rotating seats so people at e ends can mingle with each other.  Really sorry to hear about your grandad.  I had similar with my gran who passed away at 92 in her own room, rather than a hospital, which she dreaded.  It's amazing to get to the 90's and have all that time together but still gutting to lose them.  Never enough time in the world is there.  It will be lovely for you to have some down time together at the spa.  Enjoy

Simone - hope baseline goes well today and you can get started on those stimms.  Sorry to hear that work was so hard.  I guess people just never know what to say so they say nothing as they don't want to upset you but ignoring things seems like things are being papered over.  It is great though that senior management are being so supportive.  Of course they would want an amazing member of staff back.  Because it is obvious that people don't know how to react with you or what is best to say would you consider holding a staff meeting to explain to everyone how you want them to be with you to help you get through this unexpected return to work and how best to support you?  You don't need extra elements upsetting you right now as you have enough to go through mentally and also physically with this next tx.  If everyone has guidance from you of how to approach this difficult time with you then they don't have to feel uncomfortable with speaking to you about Isaac and saying the wrong thing.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just a quick post as I'm still out. I'll do a proper catch up later. I'm really upset. Lining too thick so another week of increased Suprecur. It's always worked in the past. I kept asking if I should be worried and they kept saying no. I can't help it though. X


----------



## suzymc

aw simone. please try not to worry. I know sometimes it's easier said than done. if they say not to worry I am sure they mean that. Lexi had to carry on DR'ing for longer than planned and it did her no harm  They know what they're doing... that's the main thing. Sorry for the set back. Keep positive     xxxxxx


I'll be back on later for personals.... bit busy at the mo xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Simone - sorry to hear it wasn't quite the news you hoped for, but as Suzy said try not to worry, it will hopefully be just fine in anther week or so. Sending you a   anyway. Xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

loops - SNAP on the brazils... I have loads not yet eaten. Our macaws turn their 'beaks' up at them. 

whirl - I was pretty set on reusables.... then when I saw how much money we get I kind of am sort of considering disposables. BUT I will defo try reusables first as I do want them to work for us. The main thing worrying me right now is where does all the wee go? I see the inserts you get but if they just collect the wee rather than absorb it doesn't it get really uncomfy v quickly? They have a great everything you want pack at Mothercare for about £100 that covers just about everything you'd need for a looonnnggg time. Is the shop near you online hun? M is really grossed out by the idea of reusables. wow 2kilos gone after a bf'ing session. that is some heavy milk. Good on you keeping the feeds up. Oooo good news on the potential childminder. Fingers crossed.....

alig - aw that is good news. How is your sis doing btw? any chance your cats are making your cough worse?

lexi - more than lovely to meet you at long last. Good to hear J coped with the driving. Excellent news - hopefully we'll see you in May then??!! I hope you got my PM from earlier (&** message). So sorry to hear about your Grandad.    Where are u staying in Edinburgh? We've been twice for weekend breaks, we LOVE IT there. It's a very 'important' place for us. Enjoy lovely. Don't worry too much about flying though. I've done it 4 times now so can advise if needs be. I wouldn't consider flying over 6 months mind you. Don't forget to tell the people at the spa that you're preggers.

sturne - love to you too xxxxx

simone - I hope you're feeling a bit better now and that you've had lots of positive replies on FF. Your review at your school sounded very positive and it sounds like they totally understand. How lovely they didn't make things difficult for you... and your plan for going back sounds a good one. Try not to see their feelings towards you as pity. I am sure it's just fear of saying the wrong thing. I like Heapy's suggestion of guidance for them, it's a v good idea, certainly a consideration. thinking of you xxxxx

heapy - seat rotation is a plan but I say next meet we make sure we go somewhere with a round table. Maybe you can blend Evan's bread too? lol.... bread sauce? mmmmmmm yummy.

afm - Sooooooo hungry!!!!!! I've had a massive bowl of porridge, mid-morning snack of breakfast biscuits, toasted cheese, mushies and tomatoes on lots of brown bread, and a banana later on. I'm about to go cook dinner early to stop the rumbles. I'm wondering if that isn't enough as I'm still hungry? We're having curry for tea with homemade naan and brown rice (turkey & loads of veggies) and then I'll have a yoghurt in the evening. Does that sound enough?
How many calories were peeps adding on at the start of the 2nd trimester? I've always been a guilty snacker.

Love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi

Suzy - update on my little sister, she had 2 embryos transferred last Saturday and her OTD is 15th Feb, which just so happens to be my mums birthday! Have real mixed feelings about this and thinking it should have been me   
The cough is just a really bad virus which is taking ages to shift, having the cats makes no difference but I do think that having our old cat put to sleep just before I got this bug did not help as I was severely down and depressed which didn't help....

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you ladies for your positive stories and advice. It's helped me feel lots better. XxX

*Heapy,* the thought of holding a staff meeting feels me with even more fear. I think it might be something that the Head could do though before i go back at Easter. I might ask her about it when i email her next. Good thinking Bat Girl! Hope you and Evan are doing well. XxX

*Suzy* and *Sturne*, thank you for your support and positive words today. I feel like i'm going a little crazy at times! Hormones! Hoping you and bumps are doing well. XxX

*Alig*, so sorry you've been feeling so down.I would feel the same if anything happened to our dog. Big hug, and always here  . I hope that cough clears up quickly. I can't imagine it helps with how you are feeling. I hope you get some good news on the home visit soon. XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

AFM. So, what a day! I have spent most of it in tears. The scan showed my lining was too thick and they have upped the dose of Suprecur and i am down regging for another week. Blood next Wed and scan next Thurs. Thank you all for your kind words and support today. I know it isn't a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but in the past two cycles it hasn't been an issue. Plus i was scanned by a woman i haven't seen before. She clearly hadn't read my notes and went on to tell me i had put on weight. Well, if she had bothered to read my notes she will see that I'm on steroids permanently for the RA which doesn't help, plus i just had a baby 6 months ago. When she mentioned it a second time that was it! I was nearly in tears by this point because of the scan results, and I could shut up no more. I told her I had just had a baby who die 6 months ago. I have lost more than a stone and a half since, I do Aqua aerobics twice a week, Aqua Zumba once a week and that I'm doing everything i sodding well can! Seriously, she didn't blink an eye and told me about my weight a third time! I then had to wait for a new appointment for a scan. As I was waiting a couple came in with their new baby to thank the clinic for all they had done. Of course i was happy for them, but i kept thinking 'that should have been me'. This did nothing for my mood and by the time I got out of the clinic I was a state. But i have calmed down now and realised that my body has changed since having Isaac and that's probably a lot to do with it. Lots of you have given me your stories around this and it has made me feel more confident. I just felt that it was another thing not going right and I'm so terrified of the prospect of this cycle not working. It feels a little too much this week but I'm sure i just need to find my PMA again and I'll be fine.

Thank you again ladies for the support.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - holy moley what a ****e day you had.  If you could kick a days **** I think yesterday would have got it!  Rubbish news on the lining when you need things to go to plan.  I had to down reg for three and a half weeks as that is OFU protocol but I think I would have had to anyway.  Did they discuss with you whether your lining would be thicker after birth anyway?  What a lovely health professional you saw.  When she applied for the job did she not factor in the care and consideration element?  No matter what I eat, how I exercise etc my weight is not shifting after only six months so it is perfectly normal for you to be where you are.  I would have to do some pretty drastic measures to get rid of the pregnancy weight and we all know that is just not healthy.  For you to then tell her about losing Isaac and her STILL to mention it is just completely insensitive.  So sorry that you also had to see the couple and the baby and yes you are so right in what you thought because that should be you.  I just can't imagine the feelings and emotions your have to deal with on a daily basis Hun and only know a fraction of it from my MMC and that was all consuming in itself.  

Ali - I think it is perfectly normal that you would think that way re your sis tx.  I know on one hand you will be delighted for her but it will also be bittersweet too.  You wouldn't be human if you felt any other way x

Suzy - yuk puréed bread does not sound good.  He tried a seven months pouch yesterday and he loved it.  Guess he is just like all other house occupants and doesn't like mums cooking - it's nothing new!  Yeah round table would be good too.  I am just going to not worry until after his op and let him eat how he wants as he only has to go back on purée then anyway while recovering.  I guess I wouldn't be too keen on lumps if it went up my nose either.  Oh how I miss the pregnancy hunger.  I could devour a horse which is pretty good as looking at the news for past few weeks I more than likely was!


----------



## loopskig

Simone, darling I don't really have anything helpful to say other than, we're all here for you darling. Hope your lining starts to play the game. And that all the other [email protected] gets better too. Every day must be a struggle for you poor thing.   

Lexi - so sorry to hear about GIL xx
Wish I'd had a chance to chat more to you poppet. Def round table and/or seat changes per course required next time.

Ali - looking good for your sis. Fingers crossed for her. We completely understand you feeling 'shudda bin me' - you're right, it really should. BUT you are doing so well and I'm proud of you for taking the next steps to making your home into a place to raise your family. It will all be worth it and you will make a smashing mum.

Suzy - who cares about counting calories. Just eat when you want to darling  

Still more to say but rushing to get ready for my mother visiting this w/e. She has not been to Joe's school before and is going to pick him up at lunchtime as a nice surprise.

Love to all,
Louisa xx xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Loops have a lovely weekend with your mum, hope Joe enjoys the surprise!

Heapy I have discovered that Bethany prefers pouches when it comes to meat - probably because they only contain a minute amount! Bethany was ill yesterday so I am using this to go right back to basics again with her weaning.

Simone so sorry to hear about your day, how insensitive of the scanner, especially after telling her about Isaac. I really hate people that don't read any notes, I remember visiting the dr to tell him I was pregnant and his first question was 'do you want the baby?' - the answer was right there on screen! If its any consolation, I managed to get my bfp when I was only just within the weight range as my bmi was 29. And like Heapy I am finding it impossible to lose weight. It has only been 6 months and your hormones will still be all over the place. I hope that your lining is right at next weeks scan. Sorry that your school visit was awkward as well but really pleased to hear that your head was supportive, and a phased return sounds like a really good idea.

Ali pleased to hear the home visit went well. The prep course can be very emotionally draining, but teaches you all about therapeutic parenting. Excited it is all moving forward for you. You are bound to have mixed feelings about your sister, it should have been you, and I am hoping that it will not be too long before your little one meets his or her forever mummy and daddy.   

Suzy, i was always hungry when I was pregnant and used to permanently graze. Make the most of it while you can! Reusables are very absorbant, and have a layer like disposables which removes the wetness from next to the skin. You literally shove the nappies in a nappy bucket with a net bag, then put the bag in the machine at 60 with a small amount of non-bio (I use surcare which is really sensitive) and no fabric conditioner. There are loads of threads about it on the parenting section. This is the shop: http://www.thecottonnappycompany.co.uk/Next time we meet I will be happy to show you Bethany's. I am a big fan of them but they are not for everybody. Maybe you could try a combination of the two? I use disposables when we go out, but reusables at night and when we are at home.

AFM Bethany has been ill, she vomited yesterday and was really sleepy all day. Went back to just bf and no solids, forgot how hard it was! And to top it off, I asked dh to come home with a pizza or fresh pasta for dinner as I did not get chance to cook, and he came back with tesco value! Just what you need after a hard day! Luckily Bethany seems much better today, although I am limiting her solids and going back to basics for a few days just to make sure.

Love to all

Whirl xxx

/links


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

ali - ok dokeee. well do let us know if it works. everything crossed for her.....and for you getting better soon.

simone - oh goodness. that woman is a total nightmare. I'd complain.... seriously. That is NOT on. How dare she. Insensitive cow. You've done great loosing what you've lost. Don't let her make you think otherwise. What a horrible tough day for you darling. Yes, I'm sure your lining is due to your body changes. They are doing the right thing by you and I guess sometimes not everything is going to be the same as before pregnancy. It's also only natural to be terrified and to see everything as a negative. I know I did it many times. I went into a total meltdown over my progesterone levels on my last cycle. PMA PMA PMA xxxxxx

heapy - lol, I was joking about the pureed bread. But not about the bread sauce.....  haha! aw another one who doesn't like Heapy's cooking. Ah well, we can't all be Nigellas now can we?! PMSL @ your I could devour a horse comment...yup you most probably did.    I am just the worse snacker as I always feel guilty. But it's not about me now is it!!!! And now it's just a necessity to stop the rumblings.....

simone - I'm just worried I'm not eating enough... and sadly that was proved true by standing on the scales this morning... ahhhh have a lovely w/e with your Mum. What a lovely surprise for Joe

whirl - hungers pretty standard then! lol. so the wee mainly absorbs into the reusables then? ah I see. Another FF lady had mentioned a net bag to me (might have been Donna but pregnancy brain has made me forget) and I also have a great link to a thread about it on FF from Donna. But I didn't really take it in at first when I read it. Maybe the net and bucket are part of the Mothercare set! Not sure what non-bio would be in France as bio means organic over here. Basically anything that says it's for sensitive skin I guess? Yes I had thought disposables when out and reusables at home... TBH with the price of electric in France I'd have thought an extra washing machine load a day could be just as pricey as disposables?.  Aw bless Bethany. I hope she's doing better again. What G did is so what M would do too!!!! I repeat MEN!!! Thanks for the web link. It is now bookmarked  

afm - so I weighed myself this morning. I've only put 2 pounds on. I was expecting about 4-5 pounds. My book does say you should only put on between 2-4 pounds in the first trimester so I had expected to weigh a lot more as I have just come back from a BIG pig out in the UK and my uterus must weigh more than most ladies at this point, plus I doubt I've lost much since my xmas/new year binge. I'm a bit disappointed in myself really. I know I'm eating the right food/snacks but maybe I need to add something else to the equation? I have to now put on about 0.50kg a week. I thought putting on weight would be easier. Maybe I should start having something on toast as a snack? At the moment my snacks are either a yoghurt, a bit of fruit, or a oat bar/biscuit. Maybe I'm being too low cal?

Love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Heapy* and *Whirl*, thank you lovely ladies   . I think you guys could be right. From my reading and other FF friends tell me that it could well be thicker as i've been pregnant. Hormones aren't quite in place. I wasn't told anything at the clinic apart from the lining was too thick and i need to carry on with DR. They did say that the hormones are a little high but thats all. Hoping all will be well with the next scan. I'm sure you both look just lovely! In a few months time with all the crawling you'll shift those few pounds with the running after your little ones you'll have to do! I absolutely ballooned in pregnancy but i was on 1000 calorie diet before the last treatment because of the steroids. I was always going to put on weight eating normally. XxX

*Suzy*, lots of protein might be the key! Starchy foods during pregnancy are good too, and do help you put some weight on - i know, unfortunately! Thank you for the PMA mantra!  XxX

*Loops*, thank you hun for the kind words. I'm getting there, just slowly! Hope you're okay and that you have a lovely weekend with your mum. XxX

AFM - I spoke to another friend this morning too who had a BFP recently at the same clinic. She remembers the woman too and wasn't impressed with her either. She just needs some sort of 'patient sensitivity training' i think. I don't think she even realised she had upset me! I'm a lot calmer today. I have chilled out with no thoughts of the scan, school or anything really. I'm going to have a day off. I've got 'The Kennedys' DVD on. Have doubled up my Suprecur and feeling very lethargic as a result. The sofa awaits me...

Hoping you all have a lovely Friday night.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - hope mum visit has been nice?  Have you done much?

Whirl - my poor baby girl Bethany is poorly?  Hope the sickness has stopped.  Never nice is it.  When Evan had the sickness and then six days of diarrhoea we put dioralyte in his formula to boost him back up in electrolytes. Yeah bet it was tough to increase bf and drop solids but there is no better way when they get sick.  What are you going to change weaning way?  Hahaha all he fresh pasta choices and he goes smart price.  Gotta love men!  

Suzy -  look at you and your healthy snacking.  No wonder you are hungry.  You can deffo afford to up the snacks and nautiness level.  Go on girl!

Simone - how you doing with DR?  

AFM - busy weekend with visiting family and generally running about.  It seems that the less napping Evan does the better he sleeps.  He loves being out and about and people watching from his highchair.  Have had a nightmare with getting new car seat for the zafira.  Who designs a family car that is incompatable with all car seats except isofix!  We were told he has room in stage one still so will just get new one at nine months.  Had already bought one but that looks like it will be no good either


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi *Heapy*, I'm coping. I thought the double dose would have pushed me over the edge with the headaches etc, but actually feel okay. Trying to be positive that it's thinning my lining. I hope you're doing okay? Sounds like a very busy weekend car seat wise! Oh the joys of parenthood! Hoping you manage to get a new one to fit! XxX

Hi to everyone else. I'm hoping you all had a good weekend. XxX

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie as in a meeting sneaking on FF! Hope everyones ok?!

Simone - hope youre feeling ok? The DR stage is the pits, the same thing happened to me on my last cycle and I ended up down regging for twice as long as anticipated. I also have a friend who went through the same thing who's just had her twins so I'm taking it that a longer DR is a good thing! 


xxxx

Hope everyones ok and had a good weekend x


----------



## Simonechantelle

So reassuring to hear Lexi.  Thank you so much and i hope you are doing well.  

Big hug.  XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - lovely profile pic Hun.  Glad to hear DR is going well symtoms wise.  I did three and a half weeks and then 14 days of stims too.  Everyone seemed to speed past me.  We will just wait until April and get a forward facing isofix- bloody car!  Hoping that scan has lovely thin lining this week

Lexi- sneaky poster in meetings. I like it



Had a child based squabble with DP yesterday where he stated 'its not a competition'. My retort was that if it was I had won a long time go - touché.  I swear if he huffs and puffs through one more baby related task I will pee on his Xbox!


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

*simone * - thank you. xx Well I say if your friend didn't like her either then someone has to complain. It's not the right job for her if she's going to be insensitive to people. There of all places. Hoping all the positive bfp stories after DR'ing for longer than expected is helping your positivity xx

*heapy* - sorry! I am seriously addicted to grapes. Not much good for the calorie intake I know. I'll up the calories after my glucose test tomorrow. I have a new craving for dairylea slices... may have helped with extra calories but my pregnancy brain made me forget to buy them. It's strange since being told I may have diabetes it's made me only want healthy food and everything else has been off the agenda. Not much fun but I can't complain!! I thought all car seats fitted all cars!!! Well I guess that's something to consider when we get our new car. What pants!! Pee on his xbox..... go on!!!!! MEN!

*lexi* - lol @ you coming on in a meeting.

*afm* - got my glucose test tomorrow. 2 hours in a germ ridden waiting room the size of a show box on a v uncomfy metal fold up chair. NOT my idea of fun. Having a right childish paddy about it. Got my kindle on charge so I can at least read and try and keep myself entertained. PLEASE let me pass the test PLEASE. I am a guilty snacker as it is so I will be totally useless if I have diabetes. 
Off now to sulk... lol, kidding!

Love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Heapy, hope all is well with hubbie today!  I love that retort!  Thank you for the kind words about Isaac.  Hoping for some good news on tomorrow on bloods and Thurs on scan.  Xxx

Suzy, feel a lot better hearing those stories!  Hope the glucose test goes well.  Yuk!  I remember it well!  XxX

Hi to everyone else.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## sturne

Suzy - good luck with the glucose test (kept writing drug trafficking test due to message at top dooohh!!) today, thinking of you.xx

Simone - Isaac looks such a beautiful baby - and now I am on ** and have seen more pictures of him I think he is just the cutest. Its so sad!! Hope you feeling ok, dr'ing for longer-no side effects. When are you going back again? Xx

Heapy - uuumm cars seats!! Not that easy are they? We have 4 (well almost, still got to collect some from around the country-eBay purchases). We went for maxi cosi ones. It would be a lot simpler if every car seat fitted in every car!! Hayho. But until we buy a new car we will have to take two cars, two seats in each....not that I imagine we will be going out very much anyway!! Xx

Afm - currently sat in John Lewis having a hot choc, whilst I'm waiting for dh to finish his meeting in Cambridge. Then we are off to collect a harmony duo pillow for breast feeding normally £85 but £40 as buying from a ff, not used. And then off to collect a changing station which we purchased off eBay £225 usually £600 from mamas and papas. 
Mum and dad moving in on Friday- hopefully it won't be too stressful. Only issue is they have two cats and we have a cat, but hopefully in time they will learn to get on!! 
My friends phoned me yesterday and and have arranged a baby shower for me on tues. nothing major just a few friends coming over lunchtime. It will be nice to see them, as I live about an hour away from them and don't get to see them too much anymore. I miss them   because I live in the middle of nowhere - as my friends put it, I don't have many local friends. Mind you there is one ff lady I have made good friends with, she doesn't live that far away, and she's having treatment in serum at the moment. I really hope it works this time for her  

Other than that nothing much to report.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lol
S
Xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - we'll grapes is a good addiction anyway.  Hope glucose test went ok and was not too hideous.  Hopefully it comes back negative so you have more eating options.  What are you reading at mo?  I am reading Cloud atlas before the film releases next week.  Someone said the film was better if you had read the book

Simone - hope bloods have gone well and ringers crossed for your valentine scan!  

Sturne - love your eBay trekking.  I swear it becomes addictive.  I get you will get out and about more than you think.  Yeay to the baby shower.  That will be lovely for you.  I can be a local buddy for you.  You just let me know if you ever fancy me and Ev popping round for a coffee and I will arrange to get the car.  Hope the parent move goes well.  The cats will settle down.  May be good to get some feliaway plug ins for the transition.  I swear by them


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

simone - thx hun. It was OK but I can think of better ways to spend my time.

sturne - thx hun, my drug trafficking test went sort of ok. lol. After seeing some stories on the news from ******* today I perhaps should follow that up with I'm joking - I meant glucose test.    LOVING the sound of all your bargains. I'm impressed. With 4 to buy for eBay becomes invaluable. Aw good to hear your ma and pa are moving in soon. Do you mean that you hope the move isn't stressful or if them moving in isn't stressful? lol. For me it'd be the latter. Aw a baby shower. How lovely hun. enjoy enjoy. 

heapy - still addicted to grapes. on my third bunch now.    thx 4 my best wishes. I'll update below. I'm reading My fearful symmetry... Loops will laugh at me as she recommended it ages ago and I downloaded it on my kindle ready for my last 2ww. I never found the time to read it and since I've just been reading WTEWYE. It seems OK but I was struggling to concentrate and kept getting confused who is who. But I shall stick at it. LMK if you like Cloud Atlas.

afm - lots of talking about Kate in her bikini showing her bump. She's 4 weeks ahead of me but I bet she's still smaller than me. lol. 
Well glucose test was OK... I guess. But I am praying I don't have to go through it again. One word - BORING !!!
Their timing was also off a bit. Nurse lady eventually got a room sorted (ie. warmed up) for me to sit in by myself. Which was nice of her. But I still had to sit on a fold up chair for nearly an hour. Anyway I then ended up on a couch type chair. V nice. It was all v unorganised though. It certainly wasn't a blood test each hour. And boy was the drink nasty. ugh!
I was hoping to get the results in the post today but nothing as yet. Everything crossed!!!! As like Heapy says if it comes back negative I get back more eating options 

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks *Heapy* hun. Any Valentines plans yourself tomorrow? I'm sure yours aren't as exciting as mine!  XxX

*Suzy*, yuk! Glad its over for you and hoping you get all those lovely eating options! You're eating for two after all! You don't want to be restricted! XxX

Thank you *Sturne*  ! He is a cutie. Sounds like you're going to be packed to the roof! Sure the cats will become firm friends soon. Best of luck to your friend  . XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

AFM, a busy day considering i'm on maternity leave with no baby! I had my bloods for DR done this morning, acupuncture, CBT counselling for some anxiety issues i've been having since Isaac died, and i'm about to go to the new house we're in the process of buying with our plumber. The kitchen there is disgusting and we need them to measure and price up a new one.

Tomorrow i have my baseline scan again. Praying the double dose of Suprecur has done it's job and my lining is nice and thin. Think 'thin' everyone!

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## sturne

Simone - good luck for tomorrow. Hope scan shows good news. Xx

Heapy - Ahh bless you. Thank you, you are so kind. You and Evan are welcome anytime hun, you don't need an invite.  asked dh to see if he could get some of those felaway plugins for fri. Might help my cat relax a bit - she thinks everyone that comes in our house is out to get her!! Proper proper scardy cat   

Suzy - guess you will get the results tomorrow now....enjoy your grapes!! Ref stress of mum and dad moving in, bit of both I guess....sure it will be fine. As I keep telling dh it won't be for ever!! (well I hope not   )

Afm - thought this year I would be different and order flowers for my dh for vd tom. Anyway was having difficulty on line, so phoned up interlora. Turns out they can't deliver to my address  they also think I live in the middle of nowhere!! So that's just great. Really helpful. And John Lewis and m&s can't do it now as its too late. Only option is to go out and get them, but I'm staying in(been snowing all afternoon here). So that's that! I tried. Woman on the phone said I was the first woman ordering flowers for husband all day! I like to be different anyway    

Love to all xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi girls

Simone, lots of luck for tomorrow         will be thinking of you.  You have been busy.  What is the new house like? Hope the cbt work is helping you  

Sturne its the thought that counts!  If you have ingredients handy you could bake hubby a cake?  I am going to sort Bethany's clothes out in the next few days so will pm you when I have a pile to get to you.

suzy, at least the test is done.  Hope you get the results you want and they come through quickly.

Heapy how are you?  Have you sorted things with dp?  It is no use dad's trying to win arguements as with babies the mum (unless the dad stays at home) always wins.  Although daddy is certainly flavour of the month at the moment with Bethany, she gets so excited when he comes in from work and laughs and giggles.

Has anyone heard any news from Charlotte?

AFM had a lovely day, made some home made finger paints so Bethany could make a valentines card for G.  She didn't really enjoy this as she thought the paints were food and couldnt understand why she would just want to paint with them (although they are edible just dont taste nice) but we shared a bath afterwards and she had great fun playing with all her toys in the bath.  I also made a chocolate heart cake so feeling very domesticated!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

simone - gosh! that was a busy day. How did it go with the plumber? I'm thinking thin thin thin for you today. xx

sturne - lol, hopefully not with you forever. My DH would prob leave me if my Mum moved in... and vica versa actually which is a worry as he has often said if his step-dad passes away first his Mum can come live with us..... hmm I wouldn't last long if that was the case. Aw bless you trying to get DH some flowers. Middle of nowhere. tsk! It's a sale how can they turn down a sale? crazy. Ah well it's the thought that counts. What a lovely idea though. 

whirl - oooo you're giving sturne some of Bethany's clothes. How lovely. Awww finger painting sounds fun. Although a little confusing. Well done Nigella... you domestic goddess you. DH gets no cake from me as I'd be too tempted to eat it and I am keeping as bad sugar free as possible (still)

afm - well we got the results back today. They are a little unclear but that's more because they're in French than English. Initial reaction was I've failed and I have GD. But after sometime on google I think I'm OK.
Basically the levels before the drink are a little high... BUT they are lower than the test they did a few weeks ago that indicated possible GD. But for some reason they've used a different parameter on this test to the last and I'm a little over it on the pre drink test. But I've looked online and it's a normal level during pregnancy esp. after eating (was only 45mins after I'd had my breakfast).
Then my levels after for 1 hour and 2 hours seem fine and not high at all. So I think that's the main indicator and as they're not high then all should be A OK. I don't see him for 3 weeks though so I will keep off the fruit juices and sugary food. Prob for all the rest of the time too as I don't want to fail the test again as I'm obviously borderline on my first levels....... So trying to stay positive 

Love 2 all, esp Simone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Just a quick me post:
Past few weeks have had there ups and downs with some extreme lows. I am feeling much better and looking forward to going home for a week either tomorrow or Saturday before the next round.

Thanks for all your hugs and kind thoughts

Thinking of you all and sending my love

I'll post when at home with more details of the past few weeks

C x


----------



## Heapy0175

Just a quickie before bed....

Charlotte - so glad to hear that after a tough few weeks you are feeling much better.  Hope you get home tomorrow so you can chill out in your own space and do things the way you want.  Big hugs xxxx

Silken - thinking of you and hoping no post means good news from today xxxxxx

Be back on tomorrow for catch ups


----------



## Heapy0175

Um silken is simone but keypad is playing up.  Bloody iphone


----------



## suzymc

charlotte - aw so good to hear from you. Enjoy your week at home. Good to hear you are feeling much better..... long may that continue. So sorry it's been so rough for you though   Take care you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Charlotte*, it's really good to hear from you hun. I have been thinking so much about you and i'm glad you should be getting home soon. Glad you're feeling better. You have been through so much, and i hope that the treatment is going as well as it can. Lots of love and big hugs  . XxX

Thank you all for your best wishes yesterday   . XxX

My cycle has been abandoned. My lining thickness had gone up not down. Blood test shows hormone levels are high too. They will let me have a period again then start me off on Short Protocol, but by taking the pill first. So upset. I know it doesn't sound like a massive deal but it is. I had psyched myself up for this after everything that's happened this year and i feel crushed. I know the doctors are right, I'm just so angry at the world, my body, life and can't understand why this stuff keeps happening. Feel like the past six months all i've done is take a kicking. I know i'll be okay as i have to be and there are worse things that can happen. I just get upset then get on with it.

Anyway, i have my bereavement counselling in a bit. I'm going to rant and let it our there. God help the therapist today..!

Will catch up and do other personals soon ladies. Got to dash as running late.

Much love to you all,
Simone XxX


----------



## sturne

Charlotte and Simone - just wanted to send you both big     . Simone I'm sorry your cycle has been cancelled. I can only imagine the huge disappointment you must be feeling. I hope you feel a bit better after your counselling session today. Charlotte - glad you are coming back home. We have all been thinking of you and   for you.
Xxx

Afm - have woken up to find white pigmentation marks down my legs, a bit on my belly too. I have googled it and don't think it's anything to worry about but will mention it at hospital on Monday. It doesn't hurt or itch or anything. It's like when you press your skin down and it goes white, but it stays like that.really weird!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies, just a quickie

Charlotte - so lovely to hear from you have been thinking of you lots. Great news you'll be getting some home time soon, your pizza valentines experience sounded lovely, it's being together that's important x x 

Simone - I'm so so sorry to hear your tx has been abandoned you must be devastated. Please try to focus on it not quite being the right time just yet and that time is around the corner. You've been through so much and I just wanted to send you   x

Hi to everyone else esp Loops (I still have coat envy), Heaps (I still have hair envy), Suzy (glad test seems ok), whirl (squeezes for Bethany), sturne (am sure the rash is nothing to worry about - 4 bubbas are gonna make your body do strange things!), Lexi my fellow les m&s lover!

Afm - day off with Dp and off to Cambridge for lunch as a late valentines treat. Some may have seen my gorgeous flowers which was a lovely surprise - he is a bit of a changed man albeit it all the effort is mainly due to the fact that he went to watch spurs last night lol! Off to hospital this afternoon for a thyroid (or rather non thyroid) follow up - hoping all ok for cycle run in. Btw Suzy your fajita stack recipe with added chicken is going down a treat on a weekly basis.

Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

simone - oh hun. What a disappointment. So so sorry. I hope all went well with the therapist and you are feeling a bit better. Did they give you any reasons why they thought this may have happened? Sometimes our bodies just decide differently.   Short protocol sounds a good plan for you. I have had SP every cycle. Big big hugs     

sturne - I had read something in WTEWYE about white patches..... so much so it made me dream that I had some on my nipples - (and that's not an especially weird dream for me right now, lol) But I can't remember why they say you get them BUT I do remember it saying it was common. Been thinking about you a lot today. Especially as I've been convinced I've had a foot in a rib today. But prob just going mad.... lol. If it's not itchy I'd take that as a good sign.

10fingers - I saw your flowers. Gorgeous  Bless him. Yay to the fajita stack being a success. I'm doing it for lunch this weekend   It's become quite a favourite for us. We're also having the pork dish with the sweet potato and spinach this weekend. I hope you enjoyed your lunch in Cambridge. How did it go at the hospital? I hope all was well.

afm - saw my midwife friend today and she says I don't have gestational diabetes - woo hoo!!!!!!! Always helpful to have a midwife friend living nearbye  We also got our band rating back for our house today and it means we can now happily put it back on the market. woo hoo! Last eco test we were rated G - the absolute worse!!! and not even that but we were way over the amount for G. But we are now D. Can't tell you what this means to us. Most French houses are rated F so we're over the moon. So a day of good news for us..... about time 'n all. Oh and we had our valentines meal out today and ended up sitting next to a table with a total mentalist sat there. He spent the whole time talking to himself. Hilarious....... Although I was a bit scared. lol..... 
grapes, strawberries, cheddars and dairylea for snacks.... sorted 
Have a good weekend y'all
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Quickie. Love to all.

Sorry to hear about your canx Simone darling     

Charlotte sorry its been such a slog for you. Hope all on the way up now?

Glad to hear that you are GD free suze.

will get round to a proper post asap xxx x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - just gutted for you darling as I can only imagine the guts it has taken to go through a cycle at this stage.  It is a massive deal as you really shouldn't be having to do another tx as it is and now for it to be abandoned is the kind of physical and mental stress you just don't need.  Maybe short protocol will be a better approach for your body and all it has had to go through in the past seven months.  Just maybe they should have done that in the first place and not put you through DR on top of everyone else.  Hope the counselling helped you to work through things and also get a rant off your chest.  Thinking of you  

Sturne - pigmentation marks sound ok but if in doubt always phone the community midwives as it is better to get a thumbs up over the phone sometimes just to rest the mind.  will be in touch to arrange popping over with Evan for a nice coffee and chat.  Get you some more nappy practice etc too

10f&t - thanks for the hair envy comment.  Have a nice long on top and very short back and sides now.  Your looked lovely and I always like to gravitate between long and short hair.  Variety is the spice of life!  Your flowers were lovely and hope your meal out was great too. Hope the no thyroid appt went well?  

Suzy - great news about not having GD.  Also ace news about the house.  Liking your snacks list too - yum.  Bit of mango chutney on those dairy lea crackers would be nice too.

Loops - loving the pirate pics on **

AFM - off to a wedding party this evening and will be first time Evan is at home without either of us.  Mum is coming over to sit and to be honest he will sleep most of it away anyway but still feels weird.  He went to visit the girls granny (their dads mum) yesterday and got showered with so much attention.  It is lovely that all the kids get treated the same by all the different families, whether they are blood or not xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Simone, can imagine how disappointed and peed off you feel. Hope you had a good rant at the counseller and feeling a bit brighter today. Big   x

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you. So glad you can get home for a week xx

Suzy, that is great news hon. That wasn't a stress you needed x 

10fingers, awwww gorg flowers hon. Hope you enjoyed your romantic day x

Sturne, sounds like nothing to worry about. Hope you and bubs are all doing ok. I've developed a lovely rash on my back and chest that doesn't seem to be going x

Heapy, wow big date night for you. Hope you can enjoy your night off xx

Afm - just got back from shopping and finally have some clothes that fit again. Got a week off work so Edinburgh tomorrow til weds the my Grandad's funeral thurs - he's having a woodland burial which is very fitting as he loved the outdoors. Then car shopping next weekend, would be excited normally but I know our practical option is an estate which I loathe to get! Must think practically I know. Prob won't get chance to post for a week or so as banned from taking the iPad so hope you all have a good week xxx


----------



## suzymc

thank you Loops, heapy and Lexi mwah   

heapy - sadly I haven't got (nor can get) any mango chutney. sounds like a nice idea though. I have now taken to just popping the dairylea slices out the wrapper into my mouth. lol. I'll be amazed if I don't put any weight on still. Have a nice time at the party tonight and fingers crossed all is well with Evan and for your Mum

lexi - yay to the new clothes. It's so nice to be comfy!!! we have to make the most of it now.  Enjoy Edinburgh and I am sure your Grandad's send off will be perfect. It certainly sounds it. Oh I so know what you mean about a practical car. We need one as all we have now is our 2 seater. eek! We're prob going to get a French make but from the UK (as they're cheaper). Practical cars are not really our thing!!! Audi's are nice in any size in my opinion!! we'd get one if we could afford one 

love 2 all, enjoy the rest of your weekend
Suzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Morning all,

*Heapy*, Thank you hun  . I hope you enjoyed the wedding and Evan was okay. XxX

Thank you* Loops * hun  . XxX

Good news about the house *Suzy*!  XxX

*Lexi*, i hope the funeral goes as well as it can. Thinking of you hun  . XxX

Hi to everyone else and hoping you're all doing okay. XxX

AFM, it's my birthday tomorrow (that's not a hint!). I want to be more positive but tomorrow should have been my first birthday as a mummy. Instead i'm a childless mummy and i hate that. I think about the 'Happy birthday Mummy ' card i should be getting and instead i'll be doing my daily ritual to the cemetery to see my son. I'm sorry, i don't want to depress anyone further! Its just another reason to be so angry at the hospital. I'm going to Aerobics in a bit to try and take my mind off things then eat a big roast dinner that if the third cycle was still on i wouldn't be able to enjoy! Small pleasures huh? Other news, we bought a kitchen for the new house yesterday. It feels a bit crazy as we haven't even exchanged yet, but we need something to cook and wash up in if we ever move in to this house! At least there's a money back cancellation guarantee!

Happy Sunday everyone.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## suzymc

simone - aw hun. I can totally understand why it's so hard for you to focus on any positives. I hate that you're a childless Mummy too. But you're not really childless hun. He's still your son even if he is up in heaven. I know it's not the same but he won't want you to be down. Take all your frustrations out on Aerobics and the lovely meal you'll have later. I hope tomorrow will go by quickly for you and I also hope it won't be as bad as you're expecting. Good to hear you have a kitchen sorted. Any idea when you will exchange? Happy Birthday wishes for tomorrow. Big hugs    xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - woodland burial sounds lovely.  We have a special place near us and they plant a tree with you too.  Oh the practical car shopping.  We already had the zafira to fit long legged girls and two large dogs in.  To be fair I have never had anything but a practical car so don't know what I am missing really.  Have a lovely, technology free, relaxing quality together time break

Suzy - I do love the dairylea, especially with marmite on toast.  I bet you don't put anything on you lovely, lean thing!  Either way that baby will grow, grow, grow.  I mean its not as if you are starving yourself!  

Simone - I completely agree with Suzy, you are a mum and always will be.  Isaac didn't just spend five days with you but many months.  He knew your voice, laugh, smell, touch, sounds - everything.  In the whole months that he was with you he will have sensed the love that you had and even now he will know all that you think of him.  All we ever really want is to love and be loved and he definitely had the full experience with you and DH.  i really wish that time had not been ripped away from you hun and it will never be fair,or ok, that after going through all the pain of tx your had to say goodbye due to incompetence of others.  I know it must be hard to keep passing different seasonal holidays and birthdays and to think of what you should be doing and you are not depressing us when you mention these things.  It is better to be honest and voice how you feel rather than hold things back.  We are here to be with you however best we can.  Hope the roast was yummy?  You take all those little pleasures when they pop up my love and look forward to the bigger ones that are just on the horizon, a fingertip away and will soon be within your grasp xxxxxx and happy birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## suzymc

*simone* - thinking of you xxxxx Your husbands message to you on Isaac's page was just beautiful. Brought a tear to my eye. He is such a treasure....and I couldn't agree with him more

*10fingers* - we have run out of gas for our hob so I had to do the veggies for the fajita stack in the oven... yum yum yum!!! even nicer with oven roasted veggies. I put all the veggies drizzled with oil & the mexican spice mix in the oven for 15 mins (about 175oC) and then added the tomatoes for the last 15 mins...... and then add the kidney beans, sweetcorn etc once they were cooked. xx

*heapy * - dairylea with marmite on toast!!!! erm! ok. That sounds a bit odd. lol. No, you're right it's not as if I'm starving myself.  I can put on weight. I once weighed 13stone7..... ugh! It all goes to my neck - lol!! oh and my bum.......  How's little Evan today? Did you have a good weekend?

much love 2 all, hope Grace pops in soon. Can't be long for her now. eek!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Happy birthday gorgeous Simone!  Hope it has been as nice as it could be.  DH's message on ** was beautiful  

Suzy - see below

AFM - went to the wedding at weekend and left Ev with Mum.  Everyone who had little ones had brought them along so I had some lovely cuddles but then decided I wanted to leave at 10.30pm to give Ev his night feed.  I had driven anyway and it was all a good idea as DD1 has now come down with nasty virus and kept us awake coughing all night.  She gagged on all tablets, lemsips etc and has pretty much eaten all of Evans calpol to keep her temp down - such a wuss.  However after two nights of no sleep due to her coughing I have brought in the big guns and got her a liquid daytime flu medicine and night nurse to knock her out tonight.  We also forced her into a bath as she had dreadlocked hair and changed her minging bed.  Been to Portsmouth today to see my uni friend and was lucky to make it home.  A massive royal mail HGV had a tire blow out and luckily he kept control and made it into the hard shoulder.  Thank god he was a highly skilled driver or we could now be in hospital or worse.  It was really wierd as everything just went in slow motion and I noticed from the middle lane that his cab went down at the front and his tire just seemed to disintegrate.  We were all driving safely and at 70mph so had time to respond and get as far out in third lane and slow down to give him space in case he straddled the lanes.  How he didn't lose control and slowed into the hard shoulder I will never know!


----------



## suzymc

heapy - oh goodness me hun. What a weekend!!!!! How is DD1 going? What a wuss indeed lol. Sounds like a bout of manflu. Good idea with drugging her into submission. WOW! the blow out sounds very very scary. So so lucky not to have got caught up in it, sounds like he did a great job of controlling it. Sadly I know only all too well how scary they are. I used to work for a fashion company and 6 of us were on our way home in the van one night after a sales show. We'd been thinking for awhile that the back tire was vibrating. Then it just blew and we went flying towards the central reservation. She made a huge error by breaking into it - you're not supposed to break!! And we then went flying to the left and mounted the bank and then rolled over 3 times back down it and ended up horizontal across one lane of the dual carriageway. So scary. Luckily I'd been asleep for a bit so I was quite relaxed and I also braced myself really well so didn't get any major injuries, a couple of ladies broke things. It was so scary. It seemed forever until someone stopped to help us..... it also went in slow mo!!!! So yes you were v lucky not to get caught up in his blow out. thank everything in the world for that xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you *Suzy* for the birthday wishes. Hope you and bump are well. Glad there is no diabetes! Jealous of your yummy snack boxes! XxX

*Heapy*, thank you too for your kind message. I cannot believe what happened!  I am so glad you're safe! It must have been terrifying! Thank God no one was hurt  . XxX

*Lexi*, thinking of you. I hope everything is going as well as it can in Edinburgh. Woodland burial sounds so peaceful  . XxX

*Sturne*, did the hospital get back to you? Hope it is something very simple and harmless. Maybe where your skin is stretching a bit? XxX

*10 fingers*, Cambridge trip sounds wonderful Glad you had a lovely time. XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

AFM, thank you for all the birthday wishes. Yesterday was an incredibly hard day; i expected it to be. I knew that it would bring up a lot of what 'should' have been and it did. Darren took the day off and helped me through. He got me a beautiful ruby ring with two small diamonds either side. The ruby represents Isaac and is his birth stone, the diamonds either side represent us. It was an amazing sentiment. We spent the day quietly.

We've also just had a message from the clinic to call the doctor, who i just know is going to suggest leaving it a while despite them saying i could start after my next AF. The message said the 'consultants had discussed my case in detail' yesterday. I don't want to hear any more bad news so i made Darren ring them back and the doctor is in clinic. He's waiting on the doctor to call him back. Oh, i hate this waiting and i'm dreading what they have to say. Money on it that they bring up my weight. I've lost a lot since Isaac's birth but i'm not the 'ideal' of 30 BMI. I never was thanks to the steroids i take for RA. I guess we'll see what they say.

Other than that, a little more sad news. We got the notes back from the internal enquiry in to Isaac's birth. They have admitted that they were at fault. Not something you want to get at anytime, but with the events over the past week it is a real kick in the face again. We knew this already, seeing it in writing is hard. We still await the Independent enquiry.

Okay, enough of the doom and gloom from. Good news, the sun is out down London way and i hope you are all having a good day. 
Simone XxX


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Simone thinking of you at the moment, what an incredibly difficult time for you at the moment.  Your birthday gift from your husband sounds lovely, glad to hear that you could spend the day quietly together.  So difficult to hear from the consultant especially if you are advised to delay treatment.  I guess that the good thing is that they are discussing you in detail and really hope that they look at the whole picture, not just the physical aspect (although I realise that is important).  And any inquiry notes are always going to be extremely distressing, sorry about the timing of it all as well.  Sending you lots of       

Heapy how scary for you!  Hope you are feeling ok, and that dd1 gets better soon.  

Lexi enjoy Edinburgh and hope that your Grandad's funeral goes well.  We are estate hunting as well before I go back to work.  And make the most of having clothes that fit, nothing fits in the last month or so!

Suzy that's great news on the house and the gd.  How are you feeling at the moment?

10fingers ooh Cambridge lunch sounds lovely - did you have a good time?  Hope the thyroid check went well  

Charlotte thanks for taking the time to post.  Glad you are feeling a bit better now and getting some time at home.  Lots of love    

Sturne hope the pigmentation is nothing to worry about.  Remember if you get too worried to phone at any time and not leave it until the appt - the hospital won't mind  

AFM went to my mums for the weekend we had a lovely time.  Then been to a friends today, icing biscuits for her wedding favours.  The wedding is on Friday, really looking forward to it.

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies

sorry not been on.. had a nasty cold & cough last week and spent a lot of time in bed when not working... and this week is manic. have been thinking of you all 

Simonechantelle. pleased to hear your work are being supportive (well management anyway), but very sorry to hear how difficult it is was. Sorry i missed yesterday   what a wonderful thoughtful present from dh. that nurse needs a kick up the **** ! you should definitely complain. I wouldnt expect to talked to like that even if i just had my own history, let alone what happened for you and dh.   very cross for you. I am so sorry to hear about the tx.  it is of course a massive deal and so unfair for you and dh. you should come on here and talk as much as you need to. do you have a review booked?  when do you move in to your new house?

suzy great to hear no diabetes!! such a relief i am sure. On weight gain, a lot of UK books these days say that the idea of a target isnt really necessary, as long as the baby is doing well on scans and you feel well. woohoo to the  house rating! fantastic news to be able to put it on the market. will you try to sell this year? we tried to sell the van but couldnt so back on the market in march 

heapy yikes! that blowout sounds terrifying. i am glad you are still with us. Maybe your daughter should come round here and join with the lurgy fest we're having  i had night nurse 3 nights on a row lol.. took a week of no sleep before i took it...but i hate night time coughing!!! how's evan? still enjoying watching the passers by? yes i need a mantra a job is just a job lol

lexi so sorry to hear your grandad died, but the burial sounds lovely. just what i would want (but i am afraid i want to go up in smoke...!). glad you're geting into some new togs though. sounds like a lovely hol you have booked.

whirl - ahh, your lucky dh! very sweet valentines pressies. how was the cake? is bethany all better now and back on solids?

loops how are you? lol c cup is still fantastic. i think i am smaller after the tx which is really not fair. i am always an amazing inflatable girl (well not that amazing we are only talking 1 cup size, but over a few days, so it feels like a lot as i am soo flat chested hehe). 

10ft hehe some treats from dh sounds great! 

charlotte, glad youre a going home for a bit and thinking of you and your family. hope you are being well looked after 

Ali fantastic news on your home visit. They should see my spare room! very exciting for you and dh and lots of luck for Monday. Good luck of course for your sis. entirely understandable you feel a bit mixed about it. 

afm one more Childline assembly done and workshop next week. Was observing, which was a good job, as spent most of it standing outside having a coughing fit. Ooops! cough i think is now on the mend though (unlike poor ali i just have a wussy tickly one i think). silly long days @ work as usual, but trying to get it more under control.. well until thursday when i am out from 6am to 8pm, running a workshop in bristol, then telford and then picking my mum up from cambridge!!! got mum & sis over for weekend and showing Skyfall at cinema club on saturday so very busy few days. sold 35 tickets so far so looks as though we will have a full house. 

re builders they havent even done plans yet (well the surveyor who they recommended, so builder hasnt quoted so not sure we will get there this year!! think we are going for getting just the bathroom done and leaving the rest until later in year...managing ok on the healthy eating and now gluten free. i had my scan which turned out to be with George. Only 14 follicles on each side lol, so thats typical for me.  had a long chat with george. broadly he is very reassuring. BUT he said he didnt know why my oestradiol was so low on last cycle - that it must be the 75 iui less of FSH... but he didnt see why.. said i had a good chance and he was going to micromanage my levels even more. which is great. but makes me realise what a gamble it is.  so still not fully committed myself. argh! bloody infertility!! and my bloody brain 

had an acupuncture appt which did help. also did manage to have some fun last weekend.. had friends round and spent about 8 hours getting drunk and arguing about the 'perfect album' (queue lots of squabbling and pushing each other out of the way to play 'the album'.. you can see why this took 8 hours!). in the (late) morning there were stacks and stacks of cd's lying around and too many empty bottles . and the real mungo got wine spilt on him by mates... and ruined a rug. I was more concerned about the poor dog though.. he was v confused bless him. men! they were so worried about the rug they kind of pinned mungo down to avoid more spillage!  that was the last boozy night for me for the foreseeable. good job too as only so many new rugs i can afford!


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - that accident must have been so scary.  I am so cautious when driving as I lost a car of people after we had been out together at a music festival.  I was nearly in the car with them all as I went to find them to try and see if I could get a later lift but couldn't find them.  My friend made me leave with her instead and then the next afternoon we find out that they were all gone.  So sad and very weird to have been dancing and laughing with someone one day and then they are gone the next.  No one survived though so if I had been in that car neither would I.  It changed my life and after that point I went to uni etc etc and always live life to the full and love those around me fiercely.

Simone - your birthday gift sounds lovely and very apt to have your bright shining gem in the centre of you both.  Hope the clinic call isn't bad news but as others have said it is good that they are looking at things so closely.  While urgency is key it is so important there is no room for error as you guys just don't need the emotional stress so everything has to be optimum to get the BFP for that special sibling.  Crappy timing yet again on getting the notes from the enquiry.  It must hurt so much to see it in writing and know that your trust in professionals judgement resulted in this.  

Whirl - DD1 is just starting to come round.  She is such a bad patient too and it's like the end of the world if she gets ill.  Girls!  Are you taking Bethany to the wedding?

Mungo- if you were closer I would gladly have sent her round and you could wash her gummy eyes and listen to the whining and groaning.  She reverts to a toddler when ill and I am surprised I haven't had to wipe her bum even!  I bet it was tough going working with the illness though!  Bet the village are looking forward to sky fall.  We are gonna buy on blueray and watch at weekend although I am not James Bond fan really.  I can hack a bit of Daniel Craig eye candy though.  Is that bad follicle numbers then?  I seem to remember being less than that!  Sounds good he will micromanage you on stuff and its not a stab in the dark but just so irritating they just can't give us definites.  I can understand you still being in two minds but I guess at some point it will just kick in as either a big yes or big no.  It is all such a hard process for no guarantees isn't it.  Never have so many people had to put their blind faith in something hey!  So what was the perfect album?  Poor wine stained Mungo.  Well at least he didn't get dressed up or shaved or anything.....there were worse things he could have endured.  

AFM - well after much anticipation we attended our first hospital meeting re Evans cleft.  I was really excited that I would finally be getting some support and answers and more of an idea of the op etc.  the nurses were lovely and so was the consultant but all he did was ask for symptoms, look at his throat and then tell us that they don't know about clefts there or do the op so they would now refer us to Oxford..... I said "you are kidding" and asked for some advice on starting fingers foods but again he said he had no idea and all he could say was they like to do the op at one.  So now we wait more months for an appointment and I still have been given no professional support and advice on what I should be doing.  What an absolute waste of NHS money the appointment was and DP wasted half a days holiday too.  I am also starting to panic about how I will get authorised time off for Evans op as it is four weeks recovery in total, which they are not going to want to give me block time off when returning from maternity leave.  Have my first grievance meeting today with vice principal too.


----------



## suzymc

hi gorgeous ladies

*simone* - has Darren had a call back from the clinic yet? how frustrating, they ring you asking you to discuss things and then you can't get through to them. oh it makes me so so mad for you. Your ring from him sounds just beautiful. What a lovely sentiment. He is amazing hun. Sorry about the report back from Isaac's hospital.  

*whirl* - thanks hun. v v relieved and it's nice to not worry 'too much'. I'm feeling great thanks. V excited as I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and been having proper kicks/movements/sensations etc etc for 3 days now. I swear baby thinks my womb is a washing machine. Still knackered but I'm learning to ignore it. My sleeping is getting worse and I've had nightmares for the past couple of nights.  Aw sounds like you've had a lovely weekend. How's darling Bethany at the moment? Any advancements towards crawling? Enjoy the wedding on Friday

*mungo* - aw lovely to hear from you. sorry you've been so poorly. thx hun re. the diabetes. I have been a bit worried regarding babies growth as it's always been a few days behind in size so when I realised I wasn't putting weight on it worried me more for this reason. But the amount of activity I've been having for the past 3 days tells me there's one active bubs in there.  We are hoping to put the house back on the market in April. Ma&Pa are coming to help with the house and garden in March and then it will go back on. BUT if it was up to me I wouldn't risk selling this year and put it on next year when baby is bigger. But hey ho. I just have to remind myself that we need the money and if we do sell it relieves a lot of money worries. It's one problem or another and weighing them up I'd rather have the money as parents can always help with the moving hassles.   wow! another busy week/end for you. Do you ever stop? well aside from yukky illnesses. Is 14 follies on each side bad then? All IVF cycles are a gamble hun, you just have to trust in George. Booooo to the builders. haha! your CD squabbles sound v amusing. Oh to have been a fly on the wall. aw poor Mungo....

*heapy* - woah! you really are lucky to be alive aren't you. wow! what a sad turn of events. It really sent a chill down my spine reading that. That is certainly a life changing event and well done you for grasping the now after it. I try to follow that philosophy too. Scary Scary life event. Oh goodness me, what a total waste of time that appointment was. Ugh! Mad for you all. Well niceness doesn't really help Evan's cleft now.   If your son needs you for operation recovery surely they legally have to give you time off work? Or am I wrong about that? Good luck for today. Let us know how it goes. Everything crossed for you.... have you mentioned Evan's op? xxxx

*afm * - as reported on ** I've been experiencing all sorts of movements for the past 3 days. Last night was a bit like bubs was in a washing machine. I can also tell when it's trying to get comfy. So lovely. So I'm guessing bubs has a rear placenta as I'm feeling so much at 16 weeks. I keep telling Mark about everything I'm feeling.... he just sits beaming at me. We filled in 5 forms today for our child benefit. It took 2 hours... lol. We think we've done them right although I did fill in our own personal details the wrong way round but that's easy to do when your French ain't perfect. hehe! We were also worried our income would be close to the maximum amount for benefit... we are actually LOADS under!!! That explains why we're so poor, lol. Roll on 7 months and our bonus payment. eek! I did almost buy first purchases today. I got a brochure from La Redoute offering us a gorgeous & nice sized baby bag with changing mat, bottle warmer etc free if you spend 49euros. Had they had more unisex clothes I'd have gone for it but they were all too pink or blue. DH was actually up for me buying things so we could get the bag which was a shock as he's still insisting on not buying anything until 8months....men!!! I guess we all like a freebie.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Quick update from me, as I am sneaking on although supposed to be working  

My little sister's test was a BFN, but luckily she now gets 3 free goes on the NHS, so will try again in a couple of months time. I was disappointed for her obviously but also relieved, which probably sounds awful, but my mum was already talking as if she was already pregnant  

Phoned up today as we hadn't heard about the prep course and there was good and bad news, the good news is our names are on the list, the bad news is that have moved it back until the end of April, so a few more weeks to wait....

Simone - just wanted to say that I am sorry that it didn't work out this cycle, but hopefully they have learnt from this and you will get better results next time. 

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## Grace72

Hello my lovely pumpkins.   So missed catching up with you all. This month is flying by and i feel like a ticking baby bomb    finished work a couple of weeks ago and it was 0 -100mph on finishing nursery , attending NCT classes , attending hospital - wished i'd finished sooner but we need the £££  . 

Suzy glad your Glucose test went well.  You will be feeling a few swirls and flutters for sure.  Wait till your belly starts moving ! Most bizarre! 

AFM - i'm 35 weeks today - touch wood i can last 2 more weeks but i saw the consultant today and one of the twin's growth has slowed down so i may be in for a c section next week! He did rush the scan so i think he's wrong on the weight   although now i'm just worrying. Anyway i'm going in again next week to double check as i complained i wasnt happy with the service . I dont sleep much at all during the night (suzy get ready for that) as i have alot of braxton hicks around 2am - 5am, and i grab a couple of hours during the day. That and swollen legs, huge stomach and no appetite i'm good!  

Sorry no personals today..

Luv to all

Grace xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

It's been a few days. I've been 'hibernating' a bit. Been feeling pretty down. My consultant doesn't want me to cycle again for at least two months and i've kind of been feeling bad about why my useless body didn't react well to the abandoned cycle. I know they are probably right. It potentially mucks up plans for work. I wanted to go back after the treatment but who knows when that will be now? I've emailed my Head teacher to explain the situation. I'm putting the ball in to her court. If she doesn't mind me doing the treatment while being phased in in April thats fine, otherwise i'll have to rethink.

In terms of the lovely enquiry report that was sent on my birthday, i have calmed down a bit. They have admitted it's their fault why Isaac isn't here. It's a start. Let's hope the Independent enquiry comes back with the same. We sent off our insurance forms to get the ball roling for the legal route too.

Anyway, onwards and upwards as they say...

*Suzy*, definitely check out the baby shows too. I got some cheap but excellent quality stuff for Isaac at them. Might be a nice weekend away for you too  ! XxX

*Alig*, so sorry for your sister hun. I hope she is coping as best as she can  . XxX

*Grace*, not long now. Very excited for you  ! XxX

*Whirl*, thank you  and i hope you enjoy the wedding. XxX

*Heapy*, when will you hear from Oxford? I hope the meeting went well.  XxX

*Mungo*, no idea when we're moving yet. Our solicitor is waiting to hear back from the seller on a number of issues before we can exchange. It's taking a while, but if I'm honest I'm not too bothered. I'm glad the chat and scan were reassuring for you hun. This whole infertility thing is damn frustrating though isn't it? Sounds like you're super busy at the moment with all the things ytou have on too. 8 hours of drinking! Well done you!

Love and hugs,
Simone XxX


----------



## loopskig

Am here. Reading and listening but not much to say for myself. Lots of love coming to you all xx xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Simone - I've just tried to PM you regarding your raffle. I might be able to help with something. Anyway your inbox is full so I cant send it so let me know when you've got chance to delete and i'll resend xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

That's sweet gun. Thank you. You can message me on ** if you want. Or, once I can get on the lap top I'll delete some old messages. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, hope you're all well, quick catch-up from me

Simone - sending you lots of   at this continuing difficult time for you, I hope everything works out timing wise for your next cycle x

Grace - eek for it all happening very soon! Can't wait to hear all about it, good luck! x

Suzy - good news on the washing machine movements, that must be awesome! Good news also on the finances x

Heapy - how frustrating about the hospital app   - I'd go nuts too.  Gorgeous pic of Evan on ** today x

Mungo - hope you've had a good week.  The mungo story made me lol, poor mungo! Speak soon x

Hi to loops, Whirl, Lexi, Sturne, Jade and everyone else x

AFM - non thyroid app went well, albeit it, she felt my neck and said she wanted to do an ultrasound as she felt a small lump on the scar and wanted to check it wasnt a lymph node.  Cue panic from me, she must have seen my face and told me not to worry just a precaution.  It was like de ja vu - same man scanning, same room etc. - but all ok, nothing there.  I was very upset as it bought it all back, but very relieved.  Just waiting for my tsh levels etc. so hopefully they've remained stable as I feel well.  Also been for my nurses app at ZW, all good to go, just waiting for a few bloods and DPs sperm test results so will be interesting to see if there has been an improvement over 18 months.  Spent about £1k already on tests, bloods, supplements, acupuncture etc eek.  Now pricing up my px - first quote is £2.5k but I'm hoping I can get it nearer to £2k so DP doesn't blow a gasket!  Going for an endo scratch in April and also intralipids so that will be an interesting new experience!  I'm also having hypnotherapy too so looking forward to that.  I have a strong feeling this cycle will work and I'll have twins - ever the optimist!

love to all x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

*charlotte* - so lovely to see you looking so happy and I have to say very well on your ** pics. I'm thinking your time at home is doing you a world of good.  

*alig * - So sorry your sisters cycle was a bfn. I really hope the next one works for her. Booo being moved to April, but I guess that's better than the summer.

*grace* - thanks hun.... ooo I can't wait for the visible movements. It's sooo lovely to hear from you. I thought for a min there when I saw you'd posted it was going to be news of the birth of your two twinnies. lol. You're doing so well and now you're at 35 weeks that's just great news. Yay to now being on maternity leave and well done on finishing the nursery etc. PLEASE let us know if you have your c-sec this week. Exciting. Oh I already don't sleep much. I have such bizarre dreams and sometimes nightmares that I wake up loads and sometimes my leg has cramp or my hand has gone numb. DH's fave quote is 'it's all just preparation' Aw hun sorry to hear you have braxton hicks. It's so so common with twinnies. Good to hear you are getting nap time during the day. I grabbed an hour myself yesterday. I'll probably be totally paranoid if I get Braxton hicks.

*simone* - oh hun. So sorry to hear that. Not surprised you've been hibernating. Do let us know what your boss says. I hope something can be worked out for you. If you're being phased in in April then that may be a good time to fit a cycle in anyway? Have you managed to get any real answers from them? Some of my due date friends are going to the shows. One has just been. There is one in May I can fit in when I come over so I probably will go. Oh it would be DHless...... He'd just moan.

*loops* - aw hun! give me an update on gorgeous Joey at least.......

*10fingers* - hey you. so relieved on all counts really, especially as my 20 week scan isn't until 22weeks....pants!! Oh gosh! what a scare. So relieved there was nothing there. No wonder it brought back memories and emotions. Fingers crossed on your TSH and B's results. The only thing that came back better for M was alive sperm after 1 hour. That was it!!!! wow you are sounding super organised and super ready for your cycle. Yay! I have a strong feeling for you too.

*afm* - not a lot to report. Been trying to do some work today but it's doing my head in so gonna chill out now. It's freezing here.... funny to think a few days ago it was 13oC and then next weekend it'll be 12oC. Strange weather indeed. Still addicted to fruit and still can't sleep well. DH finds my daily dream report very amusing..... Got my bump felt by about 6 friends yesterday. I don't mind, makes it all feel more real.

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Suzy, loving the bump pictures!  Its going so quickly!  Bethany is good thanks, but no real advances towards crawling as she loves sitting, and whenever I put her on to her tummy now she rolls straight over on to her back!

10fingers glad the appt went well and you are all booked in at Zita West.  What is an endo scratch?  Sounds painful!  Hope all the blood tests / sperm tests come back ok    

Simone you have had a difficult time over the last few weeks.  Any news from work?  Hopfully they will continue to be supportive towards you    

grace wow it could be any day then!  I will keep my fingers crossed that you are able to hold on as long as possible.  Lots of luck!    

Ali sorry your sister got a bfn.  Hope that you enjoy the prep course and find it helpful.

Heapy i saw on ** that little Evan is ill.  What is wrong?  Has he had what his sister had?  Hope he gets better soon, give him a cuddle from me!

Mungo we all need a boozy night occasionally!  Glad George was reassuring, and it is really good that he is  going to micromanage the treatment even further.  I think you are wise putting off the building work for a bit, its so stressful!  How did cinema club go?

Hi to everyone else, especially Loops, Jade, Sturne and Charlotte who I know is back in hospital at the moment  

AFM, things are up and down.  The wedding was great and Bethany was talking and screeching excitedly all day, she is such a happy baby.  I think there is a tooth on the way too.  However, I am really stressed out about work.  The last two months they have messed up my pay and as a result I owe them money, however they are not being clear about the figures and it appears i owe more than I actually got paid.  Everytime I phone them they won't explain the workings out to me so I'm really not sure what to do about it.  I don't need it at the moment as we are trying to remortgage as our fixed rate has come to an end, and need to show them my payslips, and we are really struggling for money at the moment anyway.

Anyway, love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - oh hun..... what a nightmare  It's so frustrating when you have to pay money back, especially when it wasn't your error. What a total mess! I hope you get some sort of explanation soon, it's the least they owe you!!!     Nightmare. I can totally sympathise hun and I pray things get sorted out for you soon. 
Thank you - yes it does feel like it's going quickly, each day one step closer to meeting him/her. Aw bless Bethany. She'll surprise you one day and suddenly decide it's time to crawl. Glad the wedding went well. I saw a few pics, you and Bethany look lovely (as usual). Did you ever use 'sleeping bags' at night with her or did you use sheets/blanket? Trying to decide what to buy... and also trying to find an adjustable sleeping bag so head can't slip in it!!!

afm -  K N A C K E R E D - Wide awake since 4:30am. DH snoring did not help. He has some 'nose issues' right now which is making his snoring worse. I have loads to do and all I want to do is go back to sleep. 
On the upside we have woken up to a second day of snow. V pretty. 
Totally off any food now unless it's fruit or tastes sweet. As for spicey food..... ugh!!!! I have now put on 6pounds since my BFP so feeling happier now about my weight gain. Not felt bubs for 36 hours now though.... missing the signs all is well 

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - after crap appt last week things have progressed quickly - see below.  Don't think work do have to give me time off for the whole thing.  I am going to try and use annual leave for at least three weeks and DP do one.  Grievance meeting went ok so just waiting and seeing now.  Changing bag sounds nice.  Can't put a price on a decent one either.  Bump is looking really good on **.

Ali - so sorry your sis got a bfn this time.  Must be really difficult watching her now do tx as I bet part of you dreads a BFP but the other part doesn't want her to have to go through the pain of bfn's either.  Hope time flies quickly for you for the April prep course

Grace - wow time has just flown and you really are only weeks away from meeting your little ones.  Hope you manage to last out that extra week but they will be fine at 36 weeks.  Just lots of catching up on sleep in the meantime then.

Simone - I don't blame you for hibernating and needing to spend some down time away from life.  The clinic must have had some idea that this might happen as they abandoned things in the DR stages.  I guess they can never tell how our hormones will react following pregnancy until they start.  It is not your bodies fault and it just needs a little more time to regulate.  Crap that tx won't fit around work plans as it would have been smoother for you but out of cloudy times comes a ray of sunshine and I have everything crossed that this will be the case for April.  See below re Oxford and my meeting

Loops - yeah I echo Suzy with where is our joe update?  Always love seeing his ** pics.  Space centre looks fun.

10f&t - thank for comment re Evan.  He is the cutest sick baby but five days in is getting a bit grumpy now and his skin is not happy with nose wiping and eye bathing.  How scary with the scan check but at least every scan is another confirmation that things are looking good inside.  Hopefully all tx test will come back and you will be ready to go in April.  Is the endo scratch to help with implantation due to the scar tissue that will build?

Whirl - yes all of us apart from DP is ill with the lurgy.  I had forgotten how hard it is to be ill and still look after a baby.  No lounging in bed but he is partial to sofa cuddling in front of tv so that's pretty much what we are doing in between playing.  Wedding pic on ** was lovely.  She is such a good girl.  Know what you mean about the money aspect.  We remortgaged before I left work for mat leave as we knew we couldn't afford the whole period.  That is awful your work has messed up pay.  How is that possible and how the heck do they expect you to pay it back?

AFM - well life has been a bit crazy with the ill household.  Grievance meeting went well but was tough with lots of devils advocate questions which was just so frustrating.  It started to feel like it would be another sweep under the carpet scenario but at the end of the meeting I was told I can escalate it to formal at any time, even after my return should I feel behaviours are continuing.  Next step is a meeting with manager and her manager to get things in place for my return.  Had a call from Oxford twice.  We are in to meet the surgeon for the cleft op tomorrow and have the cleft nurse out to visit us at home on Thursday so despite the crap swindon appt they managed to move things quickly.  Now just to focus on getting rid of this virus.  I feel bloody awful.  Evan is so bad with choking on mucous he has slept with me now since Friday night and poor daddy is on sofa, bless him. Now also have a mobile baby who is either backwards/ forewards commando crawling is actually up on all fours and taking one move forward before collapsing.  He goes straight for tv unit!  How does he know the fun stuff is there?  Baby radar


----------



## suzymc

heapy - aw well at least you can use 3 weeks holiday for most of the time you need off. I am getting a sleeping bag for bubs and will get a decent one with adjustable poppers - what did/does Evan sleep in at night? Aw thanks re. bump  
So sorry you're now all so ill aside from J. What pants. Aw loved hearing about Evan's crawling attempts.... any chance of a video on ** of his attempts? Aw yes, typical boy heading for all the 'entertainment'. All sounds rather positive with your grievance being paid attention to. 
Great news everything is now moving on for Evan's op too. All the best for tomorrow.    xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - that's rubbish you are getting the pregnancy insomnia.  Ian such a sleepyheads I only got it in early and late stages.  Are you eating before bed? I used to have a nice bowl of porridge or cereal before bed to help me sleep and a warm milky drink, although that would sometimes make me need to get up to go to the toilet.  I have always used the grobags with Evan once he hit 8lb in weight and when he was not in bed with me.  I got mine off eBay as they are only a couple of quid on there as opposed to £28 brand new.  I have three so that if any get wet or sick on them I have a change.  He also has the clevamamma memory foam baby pillow as he doesn't like his head flat.  I can't seem to get ** to upload my vids but it could be because I go on through iPad.  Will try through online way so you can have a peek. Xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

heapy - ugh! tell me about it. total rubbish.... Yeah I am eating b4 bed. I had a glass of milk just before and a yoghurt an hour or so beforehand last night. I am having 3 snacks a day now without fail. Morning, afternoon and evening. M has eaten my last nutrigrain oat bar though... he was in sooooo much trouble. I may try a bowl of porridge tomorrow night  (just run out, but shopping tomorrow!) Aw good to hear you use(d) grobags too. I thought I'll just buy one to see how we get on and then get more if baby sleeps well in them. Ooooo fingers crossed you get a video up somehow. Another FF friend of mine has been posting lots of vids of her baby girl and I'm loving seeing her first attempts at crawling. 
ZW on this morning  There is a lady about to come who is trying for a baby at 50 eek! gonna miss that though as I need to cook lunch. xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

*Lexi*, a MASSIVE thank you for the raffle donation    . You are a star! XxX

*10 fingers*, thank you hun. I want twins too! I guess we'll throw everything at it and pray for the best   ! I'll be interested to see how the hypnotherapy goes. XxX

*Whirl*, thank you hun. I hear you about the money struggles! We never envisaged that we would have the expences we have had after Isaac. It's crap. I'm hoping the remorgage goes to plan and it helps you out a bit. It's annoying that it was work you messed up and now you need to sort it out. Grrr... I hope things start to improve. Big hugs  . XxX

*Suzy*, wow that's some snow in your ** photo! Don't worry about symptoms too much, although pregnancy insomnia is definitely a big one! Everyone is different, and without the weight gain I wouldn't have known i was pregnant until i felt Isaac move around 18 weeks. Want to watch ZW as i've paid her enough in Vitamins over the years, but i think i need a break from all things fertility at the mo. She is great though! XxX

*Heapy*, what a sodding nightmare work is! I hope the meeting will have been productive and things won't be ignored. It was be a really anxious time. On top of things you're all ill. How stressful for you  ! I really hope the op meeting goes well and l'm glad Swindon moved quickly on this. Love to you all and hoping you all feel better soon. XxX

Hello to everyone else and hoping you're all well. XxX 

Sorry i haven't been on here properly for a few days. I'm ill! My right eye has been sore for a few days and yesterday i woke up unable to open it! It's twice the size and i resemble someone who was in the worst end of a fight! I have Blepharitis, a cyst in the upper eyelid which is infected! Joy! So i can only see out of one eye and i have gone in to hiding! Doctor says i'm very run down and i need antibiotics and rest. Good advice seeing i'll probably scare someone if i leave the house!

Other than that, i have heard from the consultant at the fertility clinic. They can't work out why it didn't work. FRUSTRATING! They have suggested I loose a stone to get me back to my weight before Isaac and try in a month or two. It's the only thing they can put it down too. A bit if a slap in the face but what can you do? I know I still have my baby weight. I used to be on 1000 calories a day before the treatment as having RA and being on steroids permanently means that it's hard to loose weight. I put on 3 stone while pregnant just from eating like a normal person as you obviously can't do 1000 calories while carrying! I've lost two of that but it's hard going. I'll get there, just need to work a but harder. Haven't heard back from school yet.

Right, back to the duvet!

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## suzymc

simone - snow nearly melted already..... but that goods as the macaws have gone outside for a bit, they were driving us   I know it's still early days re. movement but I am a born worrier. Can't be helped. I'm going back to bed soon, I am beyond tired (& grouchy). Yeah! Read ZW's book, bought a ton of her vitamins (sent me so broke I couldn't afford them for our last cycle, lol) I may have to miss it now anyway as my eyes are closing. awwwwwww lots & lots of sympathy for you today     Keeping comfy and concentrating on getting better sounds like a plan. What a load of rotten apples about your feedback from the clinic. It's sad they can't work out what went wrong for you and it's a shame they're plucking at straws to point the finger of blame...sadly back at you which I think is rather unfair. Totally understandable and normal that you put weight on when pregnant and you have done an amazing effort with your weight loss. Far better than I could manage and you're on medication. I'm not entirely sure they understand about you enough because asking you to loose a stone in 2 months seems a bit crazy to me.      xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - as our boys reach another milestone together I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today.  I hope you are having some special time together xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Simone thank you. It is more or less sorted now, but I could have done without the hassle of it. Money worries are stressful. Sorry to hear about your eye - hope it clears up soon. And what frustrating news from your consultant - hope you manage to lose some more weight but it is difficult at the best of times, and with you being run down it is not the time to start a crash diet. Is there any way you could up your exercise a bit? I did power walking to lose weight before fertility treatment, and it worked for me alongside healthy eating and is not too hardgoing. Thinking of Isaac too as he reaches 7 months      

Heapy great news you got to see the surgeon - how did it go? Is Evan feeling any better? Wow he is doing so well on the crawling! Bethany hasn't managed to lift herself up yet, mainly because as soon as she goes on to her tummy she rolls straight on to her back. Glad your grievance meeting went ok, and that it is sorted for now. Hopefully you can now relax for the rest of your maternity leave. When are you going back to work?

Suzy, I used to swaddle Bethany when she was tiny, up until about 6 weeks, as she was really wriggly and used to startle which woke her up every time she drifted off unless she was swaddled. I used one of these (although you can learn to do it yourself): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00626NBOS/ref=asc_df_B00626NBOS12131735?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=hydra0b-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B00626NBOS&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=19681283511610953440&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
I then started using the sleeping bags. Unlike Heapy I just use supermarket own brand, Sainsbury's are good and they are always reduced in the sale so I never pay more than £6.

AFM more or less sorted with work, I think things may still be a bit messed up but will need to wait to the end of the tax year and if necessary go and see an accountant to make sure it is ok. I am on a major money saving mission though, so am meal planning as food shopping is the main area I think I can cut down.

Jade just wondering how you are?

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you *Heapy*  . XxX

*Suzy*, i think i can do the weight thing. I've had to watch what i eat for years before i was pregnant because of the steroids. It's not fun! XxX

*Whirl*, thank you  . I'm doing aqua aerobics four times a week at the mo whilst being on 1000 calories. It's hard enough to shift weight whist on steroids, but i'm trying to eat fresh and well despite the 1000 calorie thing. XxX

The eye infection is still rampant and i've now got a cold. My acupuncturist confirmed what my GP said, i'm very run down. I think it always happens when you stop. So not doing much at the mo. I'm literally going to counselling tomorrow and back to bed! Other things, yes, i feel quite sad today. My Isaac should be 7 months old. I wonder if it ever gets any easier. We also got confirmation from the insurance company that we are covered to take legal action against the hospital. All systems go then. My Head got back to me and said they are kean for me to go back even if i am doing treatment. They want me back to do work with exam classes i think. Half glad they said that, the other half of me now has to face the reality of going back to work. Dreading that. Not till April 15th so trying not to think too hard about it.

Back to bed i think.

Love and  to everyone. XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - that is what allmy bunch have had but they all started with the cold and then the conjunctivitis started mid point.  I have the cold but no sticky eyes as yet.  It sounds like your body is telling you it is time to take it slow, which is easy for people to say but not always easy to do.  Wowzers to your aqua aerobics schedule.  Does your RA limit the impact that certain exercises would involve on your body?  Has the dr offered for you to see a nutritionist to discuss the eating often to speed up the metabolism but sticking within the 1000 mark as that is a tough number to stick to. I can't say if losing someone gets easier Hun.  There are so many triggers around us every day, I know I can quite often be driving or doing something and I get a flood of memories about DP's dad or my lovely gran and will have a wave of sadness and tears.  The difference though is, as painful as it is, we gear ourselves up from early life to lose a parent or grandparent, but not a child.  I don't think it will bea case of being easier but that the love for your DH, loved ones and the young ones in your future will help to heal some of the hurt bit by bit and will give you faith and hope again in life and in moving forward.  In every picture that is posted on ** he really is such a gorgeous boy Simone.  I know that whatever happens with the hospital will never make up for what you have both been through but you follow your heart and go for the scenarios that will bring you the most peace inside.  So very nice that the school is desperate to get you back with them.  By the sounds of it they will be really supportive and helpful in the transition to your return to work.  They sound like they will support you too if you need further time away in the future too.  A long way to go until April though Hun so lots of time for you to rest and get the body feeling better xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - meeting with surgeon was good and we got some basics from him but nurse home visit tomorrow will give me the detail.  Looks like an op between may and July.  He was very happy and smiley, even though he is still not 100%.  He just is desperate to be moving now but as with the rolling when it started, he gets very frustrated and most times end in a tantrum.  He gets up on all fours and can take one move forward then belly flops and drags himself commando style forwards or backwards - wood floors mean he can do it quite quickly.  I am not back at work until 12th June officially but that all depends on Evans op now.  Fingers crossed we win the lottery then I don't have to go back.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies hope you are all well, especially Simone as you're ill I hope you feel better soon x

Sorry no time for personals but I have some awesome news! DP just got his sperm test results and after having oligoteratozoospermia in Nov 11, his results are now all fine! 

Count has increased from 84 to 134 (ref range more than 15), motility is the same at 72% against ref range of more than 40, volume I assume is higher but not got the figures but this was lower than the ref range before - but amazingly morphology has gone from zero to 6% (ref range 4+)! So depending on the day (if we get there of course) we could be having IVF instead! So happy ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Simonechantelle

10fingers, I'm so glad to her that. What good news!  Well done to DH!  (Although it sounds such a weird thing to congratulate someone on!). XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

whirl - I do have swaddle down on my list but I was concerned it may be a bit hot in August as that's our hottest month..... or do they vary in 'thickness'? Aw I just clicked on the link and it's for summer. Perfect..... just bookmarked that thank you hun. It looks really good that one  Good to hear things are a bit more positive regarding work. Oh I'm so with you on the shopping economy drive. We've got our weekly shop down from about 140euros to around 90euros.... as that includes alcohol for DH and a LOT of fruit we're doing v well.   I'm trying to use a lot of things still left in cupboards and picking meals that are cheaper to cook but still nutritious. Good luck.

simone - oh no poorly you  I hope today's counselling helped a little, especially today.    Work at least seem to understand. That's the main thing.

10fingers - aw that's such great news. Clever B. Wow! That's also some word to spell......lol. Fab news about the morphology. Those certainly are IVF sperm results.  YAY!!!! All worth it.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suzy, Simone  

Simone how frustrating for you right now, sending you  

Suzy how are you feeling today? Has bubs been wriggling since? X

Whirl hope the money situation sorts itself out soon x see below re endo scratch x

Heaps - hope Evan continues to be on the mend. Yes the endo scratch is to create local inflammation which research is showing can help implantation   x

Hi to everyone else  

Pleased as punch and feeling very positive now about the cycle I just hope we get to et and my hard boiled eggs start to buck up their ideas! Not least if we go for IVF it will save us £1500! Although one ZW girl switched to IVF after a good sp result and had very poor fertilisation so that's my only concern as my eggs are an issue and may need a helping hand. Spoke to my nutritionist who is v pleased with our nutrition approach and supplements so only a few tweaks to make. Got the day off Tuesday to go for my hypno and acup to save me rushing around and getting stressed. Will let you know how it goes. X x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - aw! Not having a good week right now. Bad sleep, horrid nightmares and worrying about lack of movements. Going    Luckily I'm seeing my consultant Tuesday and it says on my sheet that he measures bubs heartbeat so Tuesday couldn't come any sooner. I think the more sleep I don't have the worse I am with my dreams & worries. 
Honestly hun if B's sperm has improved so much then I am convinced your eggies will have too. And remember they did actually do much better than planned/thought on your last cycle. This time you're in the hands of real professionals that will know how to care for and 'create' your eggs properly and at the right speed. Try not to worry too much about what has happened to others. I think it's all just to do with the right clinic. Our Lexi thought her eggs were pants.... turned out it was just being at the wrong clinic. Don't also forget we only had 3 mature eggs and only 1 got to blast/survived. Your maturest egg will be so fab and strong... But if you're still worried maybe stick with ICSI? There's so many pros and cons with both. I asked my doc to do ICSI last tx as a change but she refused saying it's all about the strongest swimmer for us. Gr8 news on your nutrition and suppements xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Suzy

Are you getting any movements at all or are they reduced?  It may be at this stage in the pregnancy that the baby has moved position so you can't feel it, and movements are not in a regular pattern at this stage, but if you are worried I would not leave it until Tuesday because the extra adrenilin caused by worrying isn't going to do you any good.  Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - I was getting movements this time last week, proper tiny kicks and turning feelings. They lasted for 3-4 days. I did have lots of localised bubbles last night and had my hand where the bubbles were and I'm pretty sure one bubble turned into a kick but it was so fleeting I wasn't sure if I imagined it. It didn't feel like gas at all so I really hope it was bubs. It was just odd how localised it was. I had had a lion bar in an attempt to liven bubs up so I could feel them. (naughty I know but I was getting desperate) A due date friend also at 17 weeks was concerned this morning as she too hasn't felt much since feeling lots at 16 weeks. She's also the third lady who has said that they think their uterus has risen after 16 weeks. So I'm really trying not to worry and hoping bubs has just been further back recently. I also felt a bit of tickling this morning while out but again nothing like the movements I was getting last week. It's such a worrying time as 10 weeks is a long time to wait between scans BUT hb will be measured Tuesday and hopefully proper movements will return soon to reassure me. I'm off for a sleep now. Beyond tired!!!! 
thanks hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

if you are feeling bubbles that is more than likely it, it is so light at this stage that you will probably only feel it if you are still and definitely not every day - i got more movements when I lay down in bed. try not to worry xxxx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - thx my love xx back from a long nap. I just have to keep telling myself that I felt more last week because my uterus was probably lower and now it's higher it will make it harder to feel bubs. I swear it's the lack of sleep with nightmares that are turning me into a crazed loon. 11pm-4:30/5am when you're growing a baby inside you is not ideal. But I'm lucky to be home most days so I can also rest and try and nap. Last week was so exciting and this week has just been full of worries. It's all swings and roundabouts. Most of my due date friends have dopplers and they use them for reassurance but I can't justify buying one and knowing me it may send me into a total panic if I can't find hb for a few days. Roll on Tuesday  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - wow what an improvement on his little swimmers then.  I am sooooo excited for this tx for you!  Can you have half icsi and half ivf on the eggies to hedge your bets?

Suzy - we used a gro swaddle for first few weeks but Evan didn't like arms restricted and used to wrestle in it.  It's funny with those baby movements in the second trimester as they are so infrequent and it is almost like some days they are hiding out in your back.  I did have a Doppler just because of previous mc and needing that reassurance.  I borrowed my friends but stopped using it at 26 weeks when the movement was more definite.  My midwife had a bit of a moan as she said they are useless unless you are medically trained as how would you know what a healthy heartbeat is but it did give me piece of mind.  I can see how it could be detrimental if you couldn't find anything but even if the heartbeat is hard to hear you can hear them moving about.  It is like hearing a Star Wars fight with light sabers!

AFM - visit with cleft nurse was good yesterday and it was nice to get advice on what I can do with feeding etc and know I am not doing anything wrong -  in fact I am probably being too cautious.  So tonight instead of his packet food Evan tucked into cottage pie only minimally mushed up.  She wants us to see a dietician re his milk allergy and we should be in to meet the rest of his cleft care team(audiologist and speech therapists).  We will also be having genetic tests and counselling to double check it is not a cleft resulting from a syndrome and also so Evan knows when he is older if there is a chance his children may also get a cleft.  The only thing we need to change at home is to not encourage him growling as it will affect his speech in the long run.  Good to know as daddy loves to mimic that noise.  So hopefully it will be this one op and then as long as his speech develops ok then we won't need anymore.  If not it could be one more op at 4 to correct his palate for speech.  Our virus seems to be heading off now thank goodness so just slight coughing and runny noses but feel like I can function again.  We are off to Portsmouth tomorrow to meet up with uni friends and celebrate some birthdays.  Going to get there early and take Evan to the seafront first and see some p,aces where we used to live and play.


----------



## loopskig

hiya
still seeming to find no time for a proper post but loving and thinking of you all.

??Grace??   

Simone the girls and I spoke very briefly when we met up about potentially doing a sponsored run/walk for Isaac in the summer. Maybe July to mark his birthday. Firstly what do you think about it. Obviously its for you to give the go-ahead if we're thinking about doing something on your behalf. And then secondly ladies if its OK with Simone & Darren who would be up for it?

So far there's Milton Keynes 21/7: http://www.bigfunrun.com/?milton-keynes
also I found this 4 race series in Leicester which is a Thursday so only really any good for folk that are VERY keen or local to me: http://www.nice-work.org.uk/events.php?id=72
If no one else up for participating I might just do this myself, or just one of the 4.

I had wanted to phrase that suggestion more clearly and carefully but just keep not getting round to it. thought better to get the idea out there in its most rudimentary form so I'm not holding up discussions any further.

10FT - Good work on the swimmers darling. Thrilled for you

Big love to all the preggos and even bigger love to Charlotte, Mungo, Jane, Ali.
Anything to tell us Anna/Jade/Daisy? Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hugs for Evan and Bethany (Whirl and Heaps love you too but you know only too well its all about the babies!)

I'm keen to hear everyone's news but feel a bit sneaky that I'm not posting often myself. Just call me cyber-stalker-Loops. Although in truth there really is not much to tell. We have a busy week with pretty much everyone in the family and close friends birthdays. Poor joey is the only one without so we can just pretend that he's in the March gang too.

Sorry for all the stuff I have forgotten to say, hopefully you know I am thinking it!
Loops xx x

/links


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops- I am still interested in the run/stumble/limp/walk.  Now I have met cleft team I am going to be off the calendar for anything between may to August due to waiting on Evans op date and the his four week recovery, so I can deffo join in on anything September onwards.  If Evans op gets scheduled for the end of may as requested  then I may be able to do something in August when he is recovered but it will all depend on dates for me.  I get six weeks notice only to the op date but have also said we will take a last minute date in may xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to a sunny weekend, 

Loops, you are really so kind. I would love to get involved with anything to raise money for Isaac, may struggle with a run/walk in the summer but happy to do other things. Or I'll just send J, I know he'd love that with a bunch of women   hope all ok with you and joe x

Heapy, good news you've got a potential surgery date for Evan. I can imagine you must just want to get it over and done with now. Your weekend plans sound lovely. 

10ft - yey to OH sperm!!! All this healthy eating etc must be doing some good and great news re saving some cash. Meant to tell you was reading on one of the Argc threads and one of the embryologists had said you can tell the difference with ladies eggs who have followed the ZW nutrition / vits regime so thought that was promising. 

Whirl, hope you got things sorted with work xx

Simon, sorry to hear you've been unwell. I think about you guys every day with Isaac and can imagine every milestone is so painful. Anything we can do to support in anyway just shout xxx

Suzy, hi my love. You know most of my stuff from the ** page but didn't want to miss you off personals x

Not a lot to report from me, getting fatter by the day but not entirely sure if that's down to babies or food! Venturing to the new kiddicare today to brave it and look at buggy's. Still have to pinch myself this is real so struggle with the planning of what we need to buy etc. Our new car arrives next weekend and this is the least excited about a car I have ever been! It's practical for our next stage in life I guess but there's no burning people off at the traffic lights in this bad boy I'm afraid  

Have a good one ladies, 

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suze   I hope you're right. Hope all goes well on Tues, remember its a hard job being a tiny baby and he or she is probably very tired and deciding to nap so mummy can get some sleep x

Loops lovely to hear from you my lovely. I can't commit to anything exercise wise at the mo I'm afraid not least as my hip has flared up again so in quite a bit of pain ATM but will do what I can if I can x

Heaps good news from the nurse app and fingers crossed for just the one op. yes maybe half and half but I guess we'd have to pay the full ICSI cost if we did that so will just go with what G says - have a lovely weekend x

Lexi hello lovely what car did you go for in the end? Can you send me the link to the argc page you mentioned? Have a fab weekend Hun x

Love to everyone else - I'm off to a very low key hen do (thankfully) at the hens flat which involves afternoon tea and pampering, I'll then head home rather than join in on the pizza and boozy bit tonight x


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

*heapy* - still going to resist getting a doppler....but can totally understand how ladies can get reassurance from it. Just not sure budget will allow it when, everything crossed, bubs will start moving again lots soon. So pleased everything went well on Thursday. Gr8 news about the cottage pie. Why are they saying the growling will effect his speech? I thought most babies had a noise they made a lot when trying to speak? Or is it because of his cleft? Have a lovely time in Portsmouth today and yay to you all being nearly better again.

*loops* - hello you. Don't mind you cyber stalking hun while you're so busy. lol. I will look forward to hopefully being able to be involved somehow with the fund raising.

*lexi* - Have fun in Kiddicare today..... Do report back if it's any good please. Looks HUGE in the pic online. Your increase in size HAS to be the babies hun. I am really struggling with believing this is real right now. Totally loosing the plot. What car have you got? We are not looking forward to going sensible either.

*10fingers* - I'm always right you know. Thanks for your lovely words. Not long till Tuesday.... that's what I'm concentrating on. Have a lovely afternoon. Sounds perfect.

*afm* - I actually had an OK sleep last night. I had NO nightmares/tears.... at last! I only woke up a few times and each time I got straight back to sleep and I didn't wake up with dead legs. I slept in a different room last night so I'm wondering if the change in bed made me comfier therefore helping me sleep better? Still no movements like last week though  . A few very small sensations but they're so tiny I'm sure it's just me imagining them. Trying not to loose the plot here!!!!!
have a lovely weekend ladies.
Love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Lex maybe J will be a little busy in July packing hospital bag and holding your hand! Ha ha family wagon ahoy. Need space for all the paraphernalia and of course you have double trouble to cater for. Where will Maggie fit! Xx xx

Suzy darling. Habeas to hear you are getting a little more sleep. Would love to tell you it will get better soon. Only about a year until you get anything like a proper night's rest. Its well worth it but I'm not too sorry to be missing out ;-)

10fingers, sorry to hear about your poorly hip darling xx

All good here. Kig birthday yesterday so I made a cake while he took Joe to rugby then we took lunch round to his mother's. Pm we went out for a nice long walk in the countryside and couple of pints for his treat. Rock and roll. We didn't even manage to keep to the plan of Argo after dinner. Too shattered. We've said we'll watch it tonight instead although I had ideas about a nice quiet bath. We're both off work til Weds so no doubt we'll get there eventually! Tuesday will be mine too and also marks our 15th smoochiversary.

Love to all xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - 2 good nights sleep now  Well good when pregnant!!!!! What was 'habeas' supposed to be? lol. Happy birthday Mr. Kig xxxx Sounds perfect hun. I fell asleep to Argo so good job you didn't try and watch it while tired. We're going for a walk tomorrow. 17oC here tomorrow. woo hoo. Happy smoochiversary for Tuesday lovelies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hee hee maybe good or glad? Xx xx x xx x


----------



## suzymc

lol, from good or glad to habeas..... funny!!!! xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Loops don't you worry about my Mags, we have gone for an Audi A4 estate which has a huge boot big enough for double pram & my gorgeous lab baby. 

Suzy glad you slept better, I only needed 2 x pee stops last night so not too bad. Swim done and knackered now so movie and sofa rather than cinema for me xxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - Thanks hun. I may have slept well the past two nights but I'm still knackered.... feels reassuring though. Oddly so do the headaches and heartburn lol. How u doing? I can't wait to go swimming. I think it'll be a long time until I brave our pool so I will have to pay for now. An Audi a4 estate - that is so NOT boring. We'd love an Audi of any size. V jealous.... v economical and the last A4 we drove was also v nippy.... not as good as the TT mind you. lol. Well done on only needing 2 pee stops. lol. Enjoy your sofa avo...... still attached to mine. I bet I'll be well tired after our walk tomorrow then xxxxxxx (oh and lunch out lol)


----------



## Simonechantelle

Firstly, can i say how incredibly touched Darren and I are that you want to raise money for 'Together we can' in memory of Isaac  . All the money we have been raising goes specifically to the Evelina Children's hospital. If you would like the charity coordinator's name I can happily supply it. Thank you, it is so very kind of you all to think of us, and of course we'll love to attend and cheer you on.  XxX

Hoping everyone is doing well and sending much love .

*Suzy*, glad you have had some sleep. Hoping Tues bring you some reassurance. I'm sure everything is fine  . XxX

*10fingers*, poor you. Hoping it's not too painful. Did you mange the hen do okay? XxX

*Loops*, have a lovely 'smoochiversary' on Tues hun! XxX

*Heapy*, hoiping you've enjoyed Portsmouth hun and are feeling better. XxX

*Lexi*, Audi A4! Well jel! XxX

Hi to *Whirl*, *Sturne*, *Charlotte* and everyone. XxX

We had our Isaac day yesterday to mark 7 months. Darren had a tattoo done of the words 'Love you to the moon and back'. The words are from the book 'Guess how much I Iove you?', which we used to read to Isaac. We also buried it with him. I had one done too! The Dragonfly story touched me very much and I had a tattoo of a Dragonfly done in turquoise which was the colour of Isaac's eyes. We only know that from where the doctors would open them to check his reactions! I wish i could post a pic on here but have no idea how to do that! We are going to the restaurant called Mosaica tonight for an acoustic music night. Its a special restaurant to us and we have celebrated lots of special occasions there, including when i got pregnant. They were kind enough to close down their lunchtime service to let us hold Isaac's wake there. Its a beautiful place, very 'shabby loft chic' and full of fairy lights and candles. It's part owned by 'Labrynth' so hoping to that he might pop in a do a song or two!

Anyway, just a massive thank you again, and hoping you are all having a lovely weekend.
XxX


----------



## suzymc

simone - If there's ever anything us pumpkins can do to help you raise money in memory of Isaac we are here. You know your raffle! When is that taking place exactly? Am I able to buy tickets from France? Thanks hun for your kind words. I'm trying to feel a bit more positive. I saw Darren's tattoo on **. V impressive tattoo..... the design etc is really well done. If you post a pic of yours on ** I can post it on here for everyone to see if you like? When I 'joined' to be a VIP member sponsor it meant that I can post pics.  Have a good meal tonight. Isaac will certainly be there in spirit for your 7 month anniversary.... as he always is  xxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Simone, I hope that you enjoyed the meal yesterday and it was a fitting end to marking Isaac's 7 month anniversary. 

Loops I initially misread your message and thought that a walk and several pints was Joes birthday treat! Hope Mr Kigs had a nice day, and that you also enjoy your birthday and anniversary. Will be interested in doing a walk (don't think my level of fitness at the moment is up to running!) but not sure what dates I will be free in July yet as its when I am returning to work and my mum will be coming for a few weeks.

Suzy glad you are managing to get some sleeps. At this stage the movements are often tiny, try not to worry its not long until Tuesday now    

10fingers thats great news about the sperm results. Can I ask if your dp took any supplements at all which have helped with this? G is already talking about trying again (its not happening for a while I can tell you!) but he will need to take supplements for a bit before to prepare. THe hen do sounds lovely, hope you had a nice time

Lexi ooh what buggy did you go for in the end? Hope you had fun trying them out! We are giving in and getting an estate car in the next few months, babies have so much stuff and it will just be easier.

Heapy the meeting with the nurse sounded really helpful, really pleased that you are finally getting proper support. How is Evan getting on with more lumpy food? Bethany seems to prefer any food from my plate rather than her own, and loves cottage pie. My nephew (who is one) growls a lot as well, its funny the sounds they make! Bethany does a kind of sniff with a cheeky grin. Hope you had fun in Portsmouth.

AFM not much to report really. We are having more work done to the house so it is upside down at the moment. Going to try our first evening out next weekend letting the grandparents put Bethany to bed - could be interesting! And Bethany now has two bottom teeth poking through she is really growing up.

Love to all, special hugs to *Grace* keep us informed of any news!

Whirl xxx


----------



## suzymc

LOOPS!!!! - why did I read it that it was Mr. Kigg's b'day today and not Mrs. Kigg's? 
Happy Birthday darling   Loads of love, hugs and kisses

whirl - not long to go now until app. Yay. Oooo let us know how your first 'date' goes.

lots of love to all...... I wish Grace would get in touch!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Cheers Suze. It is EVERYONE's birthday this week so easily to overlook. Kig, Mother, Best mate, Me, Dog plus other various friends and rellys - just baby Joe missing out but you could guess that he hasn't been forgotten. I found some little individual lego figures in boots. only £2 each so grabbed a handful for the treat drawer. He has one to open on Saturday with Kig and another today. He loves them but I think I'm the one with the adition as they are like little lucky dip ones and we both really want the Cyclops. So far its been a knight and Julius Caesar! Off swiming this afternoon. Can't wait to go back and fetch him from school... xx x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Happy birthday Loops hun!  XxX.


----------



## suzymc

loops - ah! now that all brings back memories from last year and you telling me all that. Well happy birthday to everyone..... love the treat drawer for Joey  sounds fab. Enjoy swimming. 

my brain is mush - I write notes now to remind myself of things and I've written 'done Tee' now what the bee gees is that supposed to mean. Flippin heck I can't even write proper notes to myself.
Got my consultant baby check today. V v nervous. leaving in 10 mins. eek!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - what was new Kiddicare like.  I buy quite a lot online from them.  Did you choose a pram?  Ah never mind about the car as you will be driving like a granny with your precious cargo anyway!

10f&t - how was the low key hen do?

Suzy - the growling noise is made at the back of the throat so is exercising the damaged area.  It's a noise cleft kids make and it can inhibit their ability to produce other sounds as this one is easier for them so we just have to respond with other sounds to discourage.  You need to channel those nightmares into the kinky dreams with various celebs - much nicer ones!  I think you need to spend some time before bed only thinking about nice things and conditioning that brain to be nice when given a free reign.  Hope the docs visit today is good.  They will be doing all your planning for d day with you now.  Bit more peace of mind for you with hearing heartbeats and measurements etc. 

Loops - happy birthday to you.  Mr k's birthday sounds lovely - ours are no longer rock and roll either!  Hope you have a lovely day.  A month of birthday festivities sounds tiring!  Love it that Joe has honorary gifts to help celebrate - very sweet.

Simone - all healed from the virus and had a lovely visit to our old home town.  What an amazing tattoo and will be such a lovely talking piece for future siblings of Isaac.  I love the dragonfly story too.  Our vicar friend who counselled DP's dad in his final month told it to him to explain his feelings on what happens next, in a non religious way.  It was very comforting for him to look at it that way.  Did you get to see labrynth?  Hope you had a nice evening.

Whirl - we have jumped in feet first after cleft nurse advised me.  He is now having steamed cubes of veggies and chicken and feeding himself.  Also just steaming his fruit off to make it softer and offering that in small chunks and he is loving it.  Trying to give variations of what we are having but before the seasoned or adding sauces phase.  You have to be so careful with him as he takes such big bites then sits there gagging on things like bread.  Where are you off to this weekend for your baby free night?  How are you feeling about it?  Love that she has her little toothy pegs popping through.

AFM - had a lovely time taking Evan to his sisters old play haunts on Saturday in Portsmouth and then lunch with my uni girls and a lovely catch up.  Evan was his usual charming self and insisted on cuddling and kissing everyone - he actually reaches out for people and then gums on their necks.  He is still attempting the crawling and is all over the place with a combination of one crawl and then pushing and dragging himself on the floors.  Thought we had babyproofed the lounge until I caught him about to sink his teeth into a cable for the fire - toerag!  It's always straight for the tv stuff too.  Off to Devon this weekend with DP and Ev to celebrate nannys bday.  Girls are staying at house with my parents to mind the pets as they didn't want to come.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

I need to have a moan......

Went to my 16 week midwife appt today and really pi**ed off. We saw a different lady this time and she was really abrupt and made me feel like we were inconveniencing her by being there. She didnt ask me how I was and just barked at me because I hadnt put some bloody stickers with my name on in my file! I asked her if she would do my full blood count as my IVF clinic had requested it at 16 weeks and she told me it was ridiculous and unnecessary and why was I still listening to my IVF clinic at 16 weeks. I then explained that I was expecting consultant led care through the hospital and that I wasnt going to see a consultant until 25 weeks which seemed quite a long way off to which she huffed and puffed and then rang the hospital and told them she had a very unhappy lady as I hadnt seen a consultant. Her parting shot was she didnt need stressed out Mummy's and I needed to relax! 

Bloody relax! I was fine til I saw her and actually looking forward to it. I also thought she would listen to babies heartbeat but she didnt even offer and I couldnt be bothered to ask her. I also explained that my IVF clinic were the ones that got me pregnant and that I would take any piece of advice they wanted to give me. 

How much involvement with this woman will I need to have? Am I being unreasonable? 

Sorry to moan about something so trivial but serious fu**ed off about it 

x


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - yeah you have every right to be peeved as that was a crap appt.  at 16 weeks if you are to be consultant led they should have seen you.  At that appointment you are meant to have urine tested, bloods, blood pressure and also a listen to heartbeats.  You should also be discussing your intentions for delivery.  Some PCT's treat ivf women differently and do scans every four weeks from 20 weeks and also don't let you go over 40 weeks so a discussion about intervention should always be had.  I really hope that you have a pct like this their wise it gets so frustrating.  Yes the clinic got you pregnant but they also have all the stats and research for that pregnancy reaching fruition, so are still good to advise.  Sounds like she was very dismissive of it all and has no empathy for the journey you have had just to get to this precious stage.  You are well within your rights to ask for the type of treatment and care you like and never feel like you can't.  This is your body and your babies.  I had some experience of these types of midwife when in the hospital and they make you feel like absolute crap but just keep going with your instincts


----------



## suzymc

heapy - ah! I see. Well I guess that makes sense then. Good luck in getting him to try new noises!! Ah yes, sexy dreams would be lovely. Nightmares haven't visited me for 3 nights though so A OK (touch wood)  Hopefully I can relax a bit more now too after todays app. No planning for D day though yet. Ah wow, I want a gummy kiss from Evan. Bless, ladies man already.   Oh gosh! scary moment with the wire. Goodness knows how we'll babyproof our lounge, esp with 2 massive bird cages in it!! Have a lovely weekend in Devon (feels like Friday already for me)

lexi - was it any of the midwifes from the TV? What total poo pants. She must have been on the blob or something. oh god! you need to relax? seriously!!!! It was her making you stressed in the first place. what a nightmare. I can't believe she didn't listen to the hb's either. that's just a disgrace. My consultant apps are your midwife apps and it says on the sheet that hb, blood pressure, cervix, weight and general health should all be checked each time. Was there any point in you being there if she was just going to rant and not check things properly. grrrrrrrrrrrr. mad! I pray the next time will be better for you.     Seems some of us july/aug ladies have been having some terrible care of late  

afm - well I'm back and happy. All went really well. We had to wait forever though yet somehow skipped a bit of the queue by 3 people (got glared at for that, lol). He said my uterus was a good size and shape and felt nice and hard. Cervix is shut.... weight increase on his scales was not great. I've put on 5lbs on my scales at home and according to his scales I'd put on 8lbs..... note this is the first time I've been on his scales and I had clothes on. There is NO WAY I've put on 8lbs. gee! Anyway brief scary moment where he put doppler on me and there was no hb...but he soon found it and it was merrily beating away at 150bpm. I nearly burst into tears. So happy. He also said not to worry that movements have left me, they'll be back was his quote. He also mentioned that my IVF consultant asks after me everytime he sees her....which apparently is nearly once a week. How sweet is that? 
I then got home and discovered a major issue I now have with ebay..... crap end to a lovely day! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr typical. Can't wait to stop work!!!!!!

Lots of love 2 all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Great news Suzy! Sounds like a nice experience and not long for your next scan now x

Heaps glad you had a lovely break, sound fab x hen do was lovely thanks, we were all in tears at the personalised photo book we'd all contributed too with handwritten lovely messages to the bride, an awesome keepsake for her x

Lexi here's another     for silly cow midwife x

Loops happy birthday again hope you've had an awesome day x 

Whirl if you look at my new diary I've listed everything Dp has taken since December but as much as anything I think it's been him ditching the ciggies and cutting massively down on booze and the volume of crappy. His car used to be full of wrappers for pasties and crap food whereas now I know he generally buys healthier stuff if I don't make his lunches and I only cook healthy stuff for us so the volume of rubbish has reduced loads x hope you have a lovely night out x

Loops / Simone the hip has eased off, it's just now I've had to ditch the gym as no point aggravating it on run up to cycle as I'm guessing inflammation of any kind is bad. Also need to go back to wearing flats at work and hope it eases off

Simone the restaurant sounds fab and I'd love to try and make it too a charity night if it goes ahead x

Hi to mungo, jade, sturne and Charlotte and everyone else - anyone head from baby?

Afm I'm going to try and keep a diary again as I think it helps to get my feelings down and keep me a bit sane so rather than repeat the ins and outs of my tx and mental state here and in the diary, to save a bit of time I'll say have a read if you want to be that bored lol. Have updated on hypno session today and also goings on at work which are hovering at the mo, but generally all ok this end

Love to all x


----------



## Hope2005

Hi Ladies


Nice to see a lot of ladies having babies and many more babies to come from this forum. 


I had twins recently and hoping to share my story to bring hope to other ladies.




Hope you all doing well. 


Love


Hope2005 xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - yeah baby proofing and bird cages will be fun.  Not impossible though.  Sounds like you had a lovely appt.  hope eBay issue gets sorted.

10f&t - photo book idea sounds great and it is somethng she can keep looking back a.  We look at the one I made DP quite a bit

Hope - lovely to hear from you and congratulations on the birth of your twins.  So nice to hear another success story.  The pumpkin patch is doing so well

AFM - braved the baby clinic today and for the first time ever found it a positive experience. HV has referred us to a dietician to help me ensure Evans getting the right nutrients without eating cheese, milk, yoghurt etc.  also had an info sheet given on milk allergy with guidance on food substitutes.  Been to,d I don't really need to be giving Evan his z10.30pm feed anymore as he is eating more than enough to keep him going so tonight is the first night I will let him sleep through and we will see the outcome.


----------



## Lexi2011

Sorry in my rant earlier I forgot to wish Loops a happy birthday, hope you've had a fab day lovely xxxx

Suzy, no it was the midwife at my GP. Silly  women x


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

10fingers - thanks hun. Feeling much happier now  Oooo good on you with the diary. I'll have a read in a sec. I tried to do mine last time but kept forgetting. lol. There were lots of late posts in it in the end!! Just keep reminding us to read it as my brain is now officially useless. 

hope - that's lovely. many congratulations on your twins

heapy - I had a few thoughts about baby proofing the birds cages last night. Should be able to get something made quite easily. I mentioned it to DH and he said well we won't be here in a year anyway. I was like NO WAY am I leaving here without selling it first.... so he said he will move into the caravan and we can come visit. Nearly hit him! men! he drives me   
Ooooo a positive experience at the baby clinic. Now that's a first. Long may that continue. Fingers crossed he copes without the 10:30pm feed. It may take a couple of weeks to get used to it but I'm sure he will soon.

lexi - don't apologise hun. we're all here to listen and advise  I seriously think you should make sure you never see her again!!!

afm - Why on earth did I complain yesterday about putting on 8lbs? I must be stupid or something. The other month I was complaining I wasn't putting on enough weight and now I complain when I do. I did an online weight gain pregnancy calculator on the internet this morning and it says my weight gain is spot on for a healthy pregnancy. yay! And the max for a healthy gain was 2lbs above my gain so I really should shut up!!!!! Talked to bump last night for the first time in a few days. Got tickled loads too so I'm really going to try and relax now. 

Much love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - good to have the baby proofing plans for when little one gets to seven months.  I bet DH uses the caravan as an escape place anyway!  DP would have loved a place to hide for those first six months.  You are so funny worrying about weight.  I don't even know what I weighed after the first trimester weigh in as I don't have scales and judge it by clothes - feeling tight means I know to lay off junk.  Don't even know what I weigh now.  How's those movements coming along?

AFM - first night on no night feed ended in a screaming Evan at 11pm but last night he slept through till 3.30am when he had got stuck on his tummy and needed flipping over.  First accident with blood yesterday as he toppled forward onto a toy and made his top gum bleed.  It was all better ten minutes later so didn't panic too much.  Tried some dairy products in his diet yesterday and we have a red botty today so time to find some dairy free Mary, cheeses etc.  looking forward to Devon this weekend even though the weather looks crap


----------



## suzymc

heapy - DH has used the caravan once as an escape..... do you remember when he went off in a mood once after a huge row and stayed there overnight? I felt like doing that yesterday, he was REALLY getting on my nerves. He just has no tolerance for my lack of brain cells right now!!! I think my main worries about weight come from my SIL. She put on wayyyyy too much weight with her first baby and I always swore to myself I'd do the weight increase thing properly and not get it wrong - either way! I have only weighted myself twice at home so I'm not obsessing too much and just trying to eat well and not over eat (for now). Movements are mainly from 6pm to 11pm right now. Sort of like a tickling sensation with bubbles. I keep staring at my tum waiting to see a real movement but to no avail. 18 weeks today  yay!!! All sounds promising so far with Evan. Aw bless, nasty accident. Well done Mummy on not panicking too much. Oh dear, defo sounds like he has a dairy allergy.  I wonder what causes that so early on in life? Is it genes do you think? Well you'll still have a lovely time this weekend I'm sure.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy......8lbs is that it?! 

I've put on 12lbs and i'm 16 weeks now!!!! what a fatty   I am 

Having a shocker of a week, my poor pussy cat is really really poorly :-( she's in the vets hospital on a drip at the mo so I'm just praying she pulls through as the prognosis yesterday wasnt good for her. 

xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - I'd say that's right for twins hun...... I think Ruth had put on about a stone by 18weeks with her twinnies. Might even have been less than 18weeks. Relying on my shocking memory here! Oh hun  Your poor cat. I shall send lots of positive vibes to her. Everything crossed she pulls through. How old is she? xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

She's only 5 - it seems her kidneys are failing which could be the result of her eating something - lilly's, daffodils or anti freeze can all cause it. Just hoping today brings better news.  x


----------



## suzymc

oh no bless her  xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Lexi - so sorry to hear about your furbaby.  There is an illness in cats that causes kidney failure and is based around their diet.  If they can stop all other organs from failing then they can make a good recovery and will just have to eat a specialist wet food diet as they can't break down normal food.  Just keep everything crossed that with the fluids and specialist care that things turn a corner.  One of my cats had an RTA and his stomach area got repeatedly infected and the flesh was eating itself.  He was really poorly for five weeks but is great now and is just a skinny cat with one line of central nipples where they had to keep removing tummy skin.  With two bubs on board you will get those extra pounds but with two bubs on board you will be run ragged after and so will lose it a lot quicker than the singleton mums! Hahahahaha

Suzy - oh yeah I remember his flight to the caravan last time.  Oh I can imagine e fun times ahead for you guys with sleep deprivation as he is so like my DP and some of the bull rap that leaves his mouth still surprises me.  His life is always so much harder than mine and he always deserves more down time than me etc etc.  MEN!  I tell you if anything went drastically wrong with this relationship I would create a women's commune and then just have men invited onto the property for evening activity at weekend but make a rule that they leave immediately after hahahahaha.  They are just toooooo hard work!

AFM - how sad is it that the highlight of our day has been the arrival of our Lenny Lamb baby wearing fleece.  It is really nice, looks good and is very cosy.  Just in time for Devon too and I only ordered it on Monday.  Pics are on ********.  It can be reversed too if I ever manage to find a back carry with my wrap that feels comfy


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Lexi, i’m so sorry hun.  Hoping your furbaby makes a full recovery. Big Hugs.  XxX

Suzy and Lexi, oh the joys of weight gain!  Enjoy being able not to worry about it too much ladies.  You guys are eating sensibly and that’s the main thing.  XxX

Suzy, hormones!  Escape to the caravan whenever you need to hun.  I wish i could do the same sometimes.  A one bed flat isn’t very big!  XxX

Hope, congratulations hun.  XxX

10 fingers, a diary sounds like a good idea.  I blog but haven’t published.  It’s a good escape.  Will definitely let you know about the charity night.  Thanks hun.  XxX

Heapy, sounds very cute and will be lovely for Devon.  Have a great time hun.  P.S.  No sign of Labyrinth but we were told he will be making a stop in next month!  XxX

Hi to everyone else.  XxX

A heavy counselling session today.  Just back from St.Thomas’ and i think it’s the first time the counsellor has seen me cry!  We were talking about a friend of mine who doesn’t appreciate how lucky she is to be pregnant.  She didn’t want to do the tests suggested by the consultant.  I explained how this upset me as I feel she needs to do everything to make sure the baby is as healthy as possible, and if it isn’t the hospital can plan what to do to make sure everything is okay.  The counsellor said it sounds like i’m ‘a protector of babies’ and that was it, it set me off!  So, i’m going to take it easy now i’m home and relax for the rest of the day!

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - BIG   for you today and letting things out.  It must be really painful to sit and bare your heart, soul and innermost thoughts to someone but as bad as it is I hope it also makes you feel good, or that if it doesn't now that it will in the future.  Hope you had a nice relaxing remainder of the day x


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone just wanted to send you a virtual  . 
Xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

It's late but i have to post this to get this off my chest before i attempt to sleep. Some of you will remember my telling you about a 'close' friend of mine who had her baby 3 days after Isaac was born. Since then she basically ignored me for 6 months. No emails, text or calls. She also blanked me when i ran in to her face to face at Starbucks and really upset me. She then turned up on my door step on Isaac's 6 month anniversary in Feb to give me a card. She said if i wanted to test her after she knows she would have 'permission' to get i contact with me. I said she always had permission and she then burst in to tears telling me how different our lives had turned out and how she had a baby and i had nothing! I said i would email her at some point and we would take it from there, but it wasn't the right time to talk about it. I waited until I had calmed down and emailed her at the beginning of the week. I was careful not to be aggressive, and rather tried to explain why I was hurt by her actions. I told her I wanted to be honest as I wanted to repair our friendship. I worded it carefully, and even though I knew it would upset her to hear this, I made it clear that it was me trying to attempt to resolve things. I took my time to make sure it didn't come across as angry. I even poured out my heart telling her how hard it's been and that Isaac was my life and now I feel I have lost the life. I got 3 different people to read it to make sure it didn't come across harsh and mean. This is the response I got tonight:

_Hello Simone,

There is so much I would like to share with you, but I fear it will be met with hostility. I don't know what to say in the face of your anger and bitterness.

I am so sorry that Isaac died.
I am so sorry that you believe your life is over.

I only wish for you peace and healing.

Cara_

Is it just me, or is this the most horrible and nasty response?! I was so careful not to be 'bitter' or 'angry' in my email and that why I got different people to read my email over before i sent it! I can't believe she has said these things, and that she has even used my own words against me in such a way! No acknowledgement of how she's behaved. No support and understanding about how I feel about loosing Isaac. I am so shocked and upset! I've just been on the phone with a friend, and got her to look at both emails and she is disgusted too. I have to respond to it but I have absolutely no idea what to say now. NOW i feel 'bitter', 'angry' and 'hostile'! There is no comeback on the friendship now! Any thoughts ladies?

Sorry for such a 'me' post. As if things aren't bloody hard enough already? 
XxX


----------



## suzymc

Simone - I have just read the email and it made my heart race... and in my head I said "Oh my God" so that's my honest reaction to her email. How vile and heartless. She's only just gone and shown how she totally isn't worth the worry/bother, certainly not now. If it was me I wouldn't respond to it. She may well be the kind of person who has to have the last word and I don't want you to be upset by her again. My advice is to forget her!!!!! But that's just my reaction. The first sentence is just vile. big hugs     
So sorry this spoiled yesterday after what sounded like a good session. I think baring your soul can really help you become an even stronger person. Your strength never ceases to amaze me hun. xxxxxx

heapy - oh goodness. I may well need you to off load to when Mark starts going off on one when sleep deprived. He had a few bull moments yesterday too. Dunno what's up with him at the moment. One min he's really sweet, the next he's talking total cr**. My main nightmare is that he has to take over my side of the business and there could be a lot of bitterness with this. I want to have at least 4-6weeks maternity leave pre birth (so to speak) and I am hoping to not restart work for at least a year after birth. (2years until s/he goes to school if I can manage it with him). He knows all this. I just hope it doesn't get thrown back at me - lots! Got to make sure everything is smooth and easy for him when he takes it over. I love the sound of your commune. I'd be there  When can I come? lol. LOVE your fleece. I want one. What age can they be used from? xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi Simone , sorry I'm on my phone so this isn't going to be the best reply but wanted to send you a massive hug and try to offer some help. I think anyone reading that reply can see that it is all about her as if she thought for one second about you, and as you did, read it a few times and thought how it may be received before sending it, then she wouldn't have sent such an email.

I think you know at this point the friendship is over and in some ways the email at least marks a turning point. As hard as that may be sometimes its just better to conserve the energy we put into such relationships, either physically or mentally, to use on other things. I've had a couple of situations where I have ditched 'friends' as I would rather pour my energies in to people who matter to me most and give something back. It's hard to do sometimes but I think you're at that point right now and I think you'll feel better for it. She is not worth your energy and though hard not to get angry, just try and take a step back as it all reflects on her not you. My counsellor once said anger is like a hot coal and the longer and tighter you hold on to it the only person you hurt is yourself. I think you sound as though you're at that point as she really doesn't deserve any emotional energy and the fact she can't even comprehend how you might react says it all.

So, advice on what to do

A) ignore (which I would be inclined to do)
B) reply only if it will make you feel better and help draw a line, not for her sake as she doesn't deserve one 

I have a tendency to be quite sarcastic in the face of such things, so my suggestion will almost certainly not feel right for you but here it goes anyway. I'm sure the other ladies will find better words should you choose to reply 

Cara

There is so much I would and could say, but I fear it would not help at this stage. I don't know what to say in the face of your misunderstanding of my grief.

I am sorry if you interpreted my grief as anger
I am sorry you haven't been able to comfort me during my grief
I am sorry our friendship has come to an end 
I am thankful I have friends and family who are there for me during this difficult time

I too wish you find peace with yourself 

......................

Lots of love to you Simone x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh and I meant to say, even if you want to write something, do it anyway to get it off your chest even if you don't send it. I think Suzy is right she will probably just come back at you and cause more pain. Why not write it on your blog instead? X x


----------



## suzymc

Just popping on to add a 'LIKE' to 10fingers post xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Suzy and 10fingers thank you. You've made me cry, not because of this situation but because of your support. I am still so stunned that she twisted and used my grief against me. You are both right, the friendship is over and I have no issue with letting this person go. I can't let her have the last word and I will construct an email today but I will make it short and sweet to draw a line under her vileness. Unfortunately she is someone i have to work with too but im almost glad im going back from maternity leave before her now! She will get the 'professional Simone' and the rest if the time I will have absolutely nothing to do with her.  Thank you both so much. I'm sorry for posting it I just couldn't believe what I was reading. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Simone, 

Un****ingbelieveable! Is she for real? FF will prob censor that.

As awful as it is we often find out who are true friends are when we are going through hell, in this instance she needs ditching. We've all lost friends throughout the past few year but I cant quite believe the insensitivity of someone you were close to after what you have been through and still going through. 

I would add a line to 10ft reply PS Cara "I am sorry you are such a tw.At"

One of my friends on ******** posted this the other day which I thought was lovely - Life is cruel, and life really is but life also gave you your friends to be there and be strong for you when you can't do it by yourself. 

In my opinion I wouldnt waste any negative energy replying to someone like that. Surround yourself with those friends who you can reply upon. 

Big hugs honey, 

xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you sweetheart. Your PS made me laugh!  XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Suzy, 1FT, Lex - I love you girls so much. Simone and all of us are so luck y to have one another in the good times and bad. I thought we'd need Heapys words of wisdom but Jane I think you covered it! nice to know we have a deputy cousellor.

Simone oh poor darling. This selfish idiot clearly does not get it. Fair enough no one can understand or know what to say to make you feel any better. i doubt there is much in truth but I would hope that any friend or human with an ounce of compassion would know her approach was never going to do anything but antagonise. Un****ingbelievable. MAD for you. My vote is for no response required just forget her as insignificant and of no use when you need only surround yourself and your family with positivity. Jeepers there are some knobeads in the world. recommend you delete her email and then have a look through your inbox for some supportive messages from folk that matter to you. I bet there are loads.

Hi Hope, lovely to hear from you. Super news on your healthy little chaps xx x

AFm off into town to return most of the clothes I bought last week. anticipating a row with the Hunter wellie shop. Kig got me ladies but I want to swap to children's for £40 money back. their return policy is credit only. i'll keep you posted with my success. mum's birthday today but she's on hols in Oman so will skype her later.

Huge love to all,
Loops xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10 f&t, Lexi and Suzy - you have all said what I would have too to Simone.  Loops I think Jane can be co-counsellor as her words are to good for the deputy status hahahahaha

Simone - there are some people in life who can only feel empathy for their own situation and I am not surprised about her reply as she has made the whole break in the friendship about her anyway. I mean how hard is it to turn up alone at your flat after your births and discuss with you how you felt, how you wanted to proceed with her and her child etc in light of the situation etc.  it's not flippin rocket science and how hard is it to be able to be there for someone in the way that they need you to be and to respect their wishes/feelings foremost.  This was always going to go one way I guess and I can't see how you can have a friendship in the future as it is too one sided and will result in you jumping through hoops to make her happy and comfortable.  I really like 10f&t response and in light of the fact that she is a work colleague it is best to explain that as friends your lives have taken too different a path and the understanding between you is not there.  Wish her luck with her life and outline that at work you will be a civil professional colleague.  I am so sorry that on top of dealing with your emotions people also expect you to deal with theirs.  The woman is obviously emotionally retarded because as she holds her child every day how can she not imagine how you would not feel like life is over after having to say goodbye to your beautiful son so soon - she must feel that she and her loved ones are invincible!  Even sitting and imagining every month when we hit our joint milestone how you must be feeling isn't even a millionth of how you will be feeling as you live with missing Isaac every day.  I am just so glad that you have the love and support of your DH and the close network around you. It is sad that someone who shared good times with you can't now be selfless enough to also share the hard times.  You amaze all of us with how you take each day at a time and with your strength at such an impossible time.  Don't forget how fantastic you are and how proud Isaac will be watching his Mummy and seeing how loved he is.

Suzy - always on hand to have offloads about DH's and DP's and their stupid actions and comments.  If M gets really annoying we may have to move him to the caravan permanently as your place will make a lovely commune I thought.  You can teach me the cooking and veggie growing too!  The fleece is suitable from whatever age you start wearing the sling.  His hood bit is like a little add on poncho so for a small baby you would just have the open flap.  It's from Lenny Lamb and the have other bits.  I might get the fleece vest for summer too.  

Loops - why so many clothes returns?  They have hunter willies in my tk,maxx and I thought about getting some but I get blisters with boots and willies.  Too soft wussy feet that live in slippers too much.  Can't believe as a top retailer they will give you so much grief for returning too.  I have hope that you can get the money back - you can do it!

AfM - sat in bed as DP has taken over lounge to work from home as work has power cut.  Gone and missed all of jezzer Kyle now and so my chic state for the morning is untouched!!!!  Waiti g for Evan to wake up and will head to asda for a mooch I think


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you so much ladies. I feel better hearing that it wasn't just me that thought her email was wrong. I've had a massive anxiety attack thinking about this and it's taken me a long time to come down from it. I'm going to try and just stay calm and forget about the situation for a while. Thank you so much for being there. Will log on a bit later once I've calmed down from it all. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - please don't waste any more emotion on a person who is unable to be a real friend.  A real friend will be there for you through good and bad and would never worry about being met with hostility, as they would be too concerned over the emotions you had pored out in a letter and how you are managing to survive each day.  Even if you were bitter and angry you have every right to be so with anyone.  How your emotions surface is beyond your control and they are outlets for the grief that you are reeling with every second of every day.  A real friends response would have been words of understanding, love and support.  If even an acquaintance told me they felt like their life was over I would want to head to their house, bundle them in a duvet, snuggle up to them and tell them that although I may not be going through the same thing I am here to hug away their pain.


----------



## suzymc

*simone* -   did you reply? I'm so worried she's going to upset you more!! Don't want that, that's for sure. I'm with Heaps - please don't waste anymore emotion on her. There's not enough room for any emotion towards her. She doesn't deserve any of you.

*lexi* - wow hun, you didn't get censored!!! amazing. I'm all in a tizzle over R right now. Can't stop weeping. Just devastated for her. Everytime I think about her I cry.  

*10fingers & heapy* - I totally have to agree. You are now nominated co-counsellor. xxxx

*loops* - love you all more than words. You are my rock, my support, my life time friends. xxxxxxx I am blessed to have you all and would not have come out of IVF as the person I am without you all. Mutual love in  Having a very emotional day today. My hormones are all over the shop. Hunter who....? lol. Anyway good luck and what you been buying anyway? "most of the clothes" what's up with most of them? Oman!!! for a holiday. wow! Don't think I've ever heard of anyone holidaying in Oman before.

*heapy* - oh my goodness. Why on earth did I not think of that!? What a fantastic idea. M can go live in his own little world in the caravan at the other place and we can have this place for women only. Cooking, veg growing..... we could have our own mini farm too and open it to the public? Daily yoga? How fantastic. What a great idea  Must go look at lenny lambs website. I missed Jezzer today too. p.s. make that women and a little Evan  x

Much love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Lexi - I'll PM you xx  scratch that your inbox is full..... sent you a ** message


----------



## loopskig

Lexi / Suze - is R someone off another bump thread?   for your pal xx

Suzy, Mum used to live in Bahrain and Step Dad was something big in the Gov Board for Marketing/Promotions (encompassing Tourism) so he got pally with an Aussie guy who was working out there as Golf Course Superintendant. Since they came home Steve the Aussie has had similar posts in Barbados and the Bahamas and now Oman so Mum has scammed a few hols over the years. Particularly now they have 2 little boys when they are due a trip home to Aus my Mother visits for 3 days to catch up and then house sits for a few weeks. Apparently its fabulous swim, bbq, golf weather. They come home tomorrow pm so we'll see them Sunday.
You iwll learn soon enough that clothes shopping iwth a child (even restrained in a pushchair) becomes a grab and run job so I have got into the habit of buying loads and trying on at home instead. Then just return it all when I realise that patterns and pretty much any shape of jeans do not suit a shortarse. I appreciate I am in no way 'big' but I got a scales shock last week 9st 1lb. I have only ever been 9st+ when I was preggers. I know I will never be my wedding wieght of 7.5st again but 8.5 would be more comfortable. i blame the fact that I am now allowed booze again after 7 yrs on and off (mostly off).
Hunter wellies are posh ones for the Range Rover/Shooting set. I justify it to myself that at least we do need decent welly boots due to excessive hound related countryside adventures so Kig got me some for my birthday. We managed a win/win in the end as I got some full length ladies riding wellies which fit much better and were £15 cheaper than the first pair and they threw in a pair of £30 welly socks (the ones that fold over the top so I can still show off the brand name like a right little poser!) plus some special little cleaning thing that I didn't understand. So I didn't get any money back but I did end up with better wellies and free stuff. I've probably only ever mentioned 12 or so times how much I LOVE freebies!  

Embrace the emotional state darling its a great excuse to snap at the tiniest thing that has been getting on your nerves and you are usually too reasonable to pick a fight for.

Love to all,
Loops xx x x


----------



## suzymc

loops - that she is hun. It's a v v sad time for us  Aw that explains your Mum's holiday then. Sounds fab. 
haha! grab and run with at least paying 1st I hope (sorry couldn't resist that one). Sounds like a suitable plan of action though. I seriously can't remember the last time I was 9st anything.... sounds light to me. Ah I see now re. the wellies. I'm backwards, never heard of them myself. Of COURSE you need decent wellies. Totally essential. Poser you. lol. Sounds like you did well there. Oh! Funny you should just mention freebies. I was just trying to work out why I'm still waiting for mine from all the baby clubs I've joined. Still waiting on Asda, boots and pampers. But can't work out why it's taking so long or if it's because I'm missing something obvious like an online voucher. Oh I hate picking a fight.... even though I often get accused of trying to start one. Usually I'm just disagreeing to something totally ridiculous that has just come out of Mark's mouth. I don't see that as arguing just trying to set the silly man straight. lol lol. Have a fab weekend lovely xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello again ladies

Heaps is defo chief counsellor - I only step in when there is a fight to be had (you can take a girl out of Stoke....) 

Simone I'm happy to have helped bring some comfort and maybe a little smile to you today but not as much as Lexi's un****ingbelievable comment which got through the censors! Oops there is is again tee hee. I hope you've come to a decision you're happy with x

Loops I get the hunter boots you lucky girl and well done on £ saving x

Heaps Evan pics on ** are way too cute but keep em coming. You inadvertently made me laugh by talking about hunter willies! Sorry but my dirty mind just had this image of penises on the rampage through the countryside   

Lovely Lexi so sorry to hear about puss I hope it's good news around the corner x x 

Sorry to hear about your friend Suzy and Lexi  

Hope - lovely to hear from you, congratulations x

Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

haha! I totally forgot to mention to heaps about her Hunter willies..... too funny. As I didn't even really understand what everyone was talking about I had even stranger visions. Dirty mind here too.......
Couldn't agree more about the cute Evan pics... it's a film of him crawling that I'm holding out for.

thx J xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - hahahahaha I didn't notice my typo and can I just confirm that I don't get blisters from willies!  Now you will all have a different image of why I did ivf.  Glad you like the ** pics.  He is a little cutie but he is starting to know it now and charms the pants off everyone.

Suzy - we will allow the small boys into the commune as we can then mould them into the men we would want.  I ca see the harmonious environment in my minds eye - perfection!  See seven years as a single mum gave me such an insight into a world with no men.  I had an open house and used to cook big meals for friends to come round and join in on.  We used to have weekends of people dropping by after their drunken nights for bacon sandwiches and to snuggle up with the girls to watch Disney films.  It was ace!  Sorry to hear about your friend on other thread.  I think that we all lose a little of ourselves when hearing stories like this and our hearts cry with theirs.


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - love my typo.  See response to Jane on previous post.  I will get his crawl attempts on film and then post.  Lots of backwards effort now and spinning around.  He can get to wherever he wants now so leaving him alone is very tricky and it is a mad dash


----------



## loopskig

<<<
Bilser obviously has good taste, he's been sat by the new boots all night.
Meant to say before they are royal warrant stamped so he is in the same league as Lizzy Windsor. What a snobby canine!

Love to you all esp Simone
Stay 'under the covers' as long as you need. We'll be here 4u when you come out

Love doesn't cover it, loops xx

Disclaimer: still drunk. Until Sunday when birthday events are all done (except still Billy the dog 12th)


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Sorry to have gone AWOL yesterday. I was on the phone to my best mate and was telling her about what had happened. Suddenly it was hard to breath and i had a full on anxiety attack. She came straight round, Darren left work early, and i spent most of the day trying to calm down. Eventually by about 7pm i felt 'myself' again. What has shocked me is how bad it was. I have been seeing an councillor for CBT and i thought there was some improvement, but i guess that the shock of the email i receieved brought it on. I worked myself up so much. Anyway, I have decided to respond. It will be a very short, dignified message as despite how mean she was (and I do think she was) i am not going to do the tit for tat thing. I want to shut her down and get her out of my head. I am mainly annoyed because she used word about Isaac in the email. Words i had used and she twisted them. Tomorrow will be a really difficult day for all of us and i don't want her on my mind too. I unfortunately work with her but i've decided that this is no reason to change how i feel. I will be civil and professional when i go back to work but that is all. I have lost my son and that is enough to deal with at the moment. I don't need this stress.

*10fingers*, i so still love your reply and actually may use some of it! Darren was very impressed with it when i read it to him. Thank you for the wise words. XxX

*Lexi*, so want to use your P.S.! Thank you too hun. And look, no censors! Hows your gorgeous kitty cat hun? Hope things are better. XxX

*Loops*, you are right. Thank you hun. She's a complete knobhead! Glad you got your return and there was no row. I reckon you're tough enough to have taken them done if you were needed too! Still drunk?! You go girl! XxX

*Heapy*, you made me cry, but in a good way! Thank you for the support and very wise words. I thing we have a really amazing group here. XxX

Suzy, aw hun! Thank you for worrying about me! I'm okay, just been on edge with it all. I need to shut the door on her which is why i kind of need to reply. Darren has said he'll deal with her if she comes back with more! Hugs for you and your friend *Suzy* and *Lexi*. So sad  . XxX

So, just want to say a huge thank you for a your support ladies.  I'm not sure what i would do without you. Hoping tomorrow goes as gently as it can for us still praying for a baby. For the BFP girls and mummies, enjoy and indulge in good food and lots of treats. I plan on going to Aqua Aerobics and breaking the diet. I've lost 11 pounds in 3 weeks... I deserve a treat!

Sending love and hugs.
Simone XxX


----------



## Simonechantelle

FYI - my response:


Cara,

Theres no anger, bitterness or hostility; I am mourning my son. They are incredibly harsh words. If I am these things, it is because of the circumstances that have led to Isaacs death.  I am sorry you feel that I am bitter and angry towards you. If I was feeling that way I wouldn't have made an attempt to resolve things between us, or try to explain why I was upset. I wanted to be friends, and it was sent for that genuine reason. I have acknowledged the effort you have made, and Im sorry you are unable to see that I was trying to do the same. 

I don't know what to say in the face of your misunderstanding of my grief and honesty, so I suggest we leave things at that.  I am unable to deal with any more upset.

Take care.



I'm hoping the last sentence will stop her responding!  10 fingers, it's a homage to you and i've nicked your last line!  Cheers hun!  XxX


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, I think your response is very dignified and will draw a line under the whole situation with Cara. I have suffered from panic attacks over the past couple of years due to the stress of ivf so know how scary it can be. I found hypnosis worked for me but its not for everyone. 

Tomorrow is going to be tough so wishing you a peaceful day with hubby. Sod the diet for one day, 11lbs is amazing well done. 

To everyone else, I hope tomorrow is an easy and kind day for those still on their family / baby journey. 

Much love xx

Ps - we've learnt a very hard lesson this week about not having a pet insured! Our cat is still in the hospital but loads better so hopeful we can pick her up tomorrow. She's been fed prawns every day and having cuddles from all the nurses so won't want to come home ;-)


----------



## suzymc

Big hugs to everyone today. Especially Simone. It's such a hard day for many of us. 

Simone - I will reply properly later hun, just wanted to come on and say I'm thinking of you lots.     xxx

lexi - aw bless your dear cat.  Fantastic news you are picking her up today. Pet insurance for you now dear. xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Just got back from Devon so will be on properly tomorrow but wanted to pop in quickly

Simone -  much, much love to you today.  You are an amazing mummy and everything you have been, are and will be is testament to the amazing boy that you love with every inch of your being.  I know that his small hand will be pressed firmly in yours today and that although you can't see it, please believe in it.  Love is not a solid thing but is fluid and can pass through our thoughts, jumping any obstacle that seems to be in the way.  Although we can't see it we hold it with us forever xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - I did post in ** page but then wiped it off as I realise my profile pic is not relevant for my post and I do not want to seem insensitive.  My post had said gorgeous boy with his mummy and I meant every word but didn't want my pic on there.  Hope that's ok?  Love you lots xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

News news news news !        

I'm pleased to announce my daughters were born 28 February. The smaller twin was lagging behind in her weight so the consultant advised to have them both out at 36 weeks.  It all happened so quickly as i was waiting for the 7 March and still going through my to do list!  Left hospital after 5 days and now slowly coming of the pain killers. Boy did it hurt the next day when trying to get up! Me and DH are well and our lives work round 3 hourly feeds!  It still hasnt hit me that  i'm a mother !

Just a quick to anyone who may know .We have them in the same moses basket as they cry if separated. However the mattress is not giving them the right support since there is two of them and they turn towards each other . Does anyone know if they can sleep in a travel cot with a good mattress? Does anyone know a good make if we can put them in a travel cot??

Will catch up on everyone's post soon this week.  Hope all pumpkins are well?

Grace x


----------



## suzymc

grace -           
Awwwwwww sweetheart. Many many congratulations on the birth of your daughters. What lovely lovely news. 2 girls  Gosh! That was quite a long hospital stay. Sorry you were in so much pain hun. Sorry I can't help on travel cots. I've not read anything about them being OK for more than a few days. Happy days  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Pumpkins

Grace - Many Congratulations  2 daughters how fantastic    

Hello to everyone, I've been on holiday so not had a chance to catch up on reading the thread, I hope you are all doing well xxx

Love Daisy xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Fan news Grace! Congrats! 

Lots of love to all x


----------



## Heapy0175

Grace - congratulations on the birth of your girls.  If your pain is still there do paracetamol every four hours still as it is better to keep the edge off.  I never find sections painful just very wierd sensations but I think that might be because I am so desperate to get the hell out of hospital.  I would walk coals tot he front door if I had to!  Glad they are in a nice three hourly rota - doesn't leave a lot of time for much else with two does it?  My girls used to be side by side on a double duvet on floor in the day when babies.  I think a travel cot would be just as good as Moses basket.  The mattress in a Moses is only thin anyway so support wise can't see there is much difference.  There are ones nowadays with bassinets levels so you don't have to bend over too much to get them in and out.


----------



## Whirl

Congratulations Grace that is fantastic news!  No help on the travel cots, but I know that you can buy small sized cots quite cheap I think argos and ikea do them.  Enjoy every minute!

Pumpkins I have loads to catch up on but have got to run now will do a proper post soon

Lots of love

Whirl xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just a quick one. Just to say a massive congratulations to Grace. Wonderful news. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Grace - Huge congrats on the arrival of your baby daughters. Enjoy every minute of them both xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Grace - congratulations on your twin girls    so pleased for you. Sorry I can't help on Moses/travel cot front, I still have all this to come.

Simone - just can't believe your ex-friend, what an   she is!! So glad you managed to send such a good response back...I would have said something similar. It's such a shame how you can be such good friends with someone and they treat you like that. Better off without her hun. 
Have been thinking of you lots recently, so glad you get lots of support from girls on here (sorry I've been AWOL lately but still think of you).

Lexi - gosh that midwife sounds awful!! Hope you don't have to encounter her again anytime soon. Glad all going well with your pregnancy though.

Whirl - hope you and Bethany are doing well. 

Heapy - hope you have had a good time in Devon...will text u later, did send you a message on **?

Suzy - lovely to see all your updates on **. So glad you are ok and your bump is coming along lovely.

I will be back later to post again (just popping out for lunch- whilst I still can!!)
Xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Congratulations to Grace     so pleased for you...
Simone, so sorry for what you want through with your ex-friend, no-one can know what you are going through but we have a pretty good idea and hope the responses for the pumpkins have helped you.

Not much happening with me, we are just waiting for the 17 Apr to arrive for the prep course to start. We were told by our SW that we needed more experience with children, so we are thinking about helping out with a scout group or something. It is funny when you have your own child you don't need experience you just learn on the job! We do spend time with our nephews and niece but they have never stayed over at ours or anything. 
My older sister, has been decorating my bathroom at home and cleaned and everything looks brand new! We just need a new lino down and it will be all finished and then she is going to start on my kitchen. We will probably just replace the doors on the cupboards, rather than spending out on a whole brand new kitchen.

Hope you are all well, better get back to work, still got that monday feeling.

Take Care, Ali x


----------



## suzymc

simone - I really hope you can put this 'friend' behind you now hun. It really is time to move on from her xxxxx Good that Darren will sort her out for you if she dares try and come round again. I'm sure she'll get the hint now though - SURELY!! Aw wow that's great weight loss hun. Go you  and we're always here for you..... ALWAYS xx

daisy - cooooooeeeeeeeee..... so where did you go on holiday?  

whirl - any movement towards crawling?

sturne - aw hun..... where's the baby update. I'm going up the wall here waiting for updates. Can't you post a ** bump pic? please? How are they all doing? Never mind my bump.....what about yours!?! What week you on now?  

alig - It is a bit daft isn't it having to have experience with children. I've always thought that. I'm sure they have their reasons but even so....!!!! Wow you got your older sis nice and busy  

afm - came face to face with 'our' rat yesterday. we finally burnt a load of work rubbish and we knew it wouldn't be easy as it was obvious 'our' old rat was living in it. I'd been in there ages slowly putting bags in the car and well I basically came across his home and he was still sat there. Not sure who was more scared at the initial shock. lol. He stayed in the barn the whole time I was in there too. Neighbour also had a shock when he saw me with a huge mask on and my hair all caught up in it and bright green rubber gloves on..... not to mention what I was wearing elsewhere. haha! Still knackered though. Been 17oC here today and we're now having a massive thunder storm.  
I hope you all have a lovely week
Lots of Love 2 all. Especially our 2 new pumpkins in our patch 
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Ooooo and this makes it post 1,500 for me...... haha! another milestone.


----------



## suzymc

daisy - sorry for my incorrect message earlier.... I have changed it. My pregnancy brain is to blame. Mark sits stunned sometimes at my mistakes/errors. xx


----------



## sturne

Continued...back from lunch now...

Charlotte - massive     thinking of you.

Alig - I know it's crazy isn't it ref experience etc. feel free anytime to come and help me, once I have my babies at home. I won't know what I'm doing and will need all the help I can get   
Great you have got your sister to help do up your house  

Suzy - you do make me laugh     Dh is taking pics of my bump so will ask him to post one on ** for me (I'm not very good with computers/**)

 to 10 fingers, loops, Daisy, baby, mungo, and anyone else I've missed. Thinking of you all.

Afm - well as you know I have my scans every two weeks. My last one was last Monday. The sonographer said it is really difficult to get accurate measurements now, and weights as they are all squashed together. From what she could tell though, they all look like they are doing fine.   they say if I get to 32 weeks they will buy me a bottle of champagne. If i get to 28 weeks they will have a good chance of survival. I will be 27 weeks on Wednesday. Generally in myself I have been feeling ok, quite tired most of the time and at night when I'm in bed I try to sit up and put a pillow under my bum so I don't slip down the bed. If I lie down I get quite bad heartburn and am awake half the night.
So on Monday when I go back to hospital again for scan, they are going to give me 2 injections. One for my blood group, as I'm ab negative which is apparently very rare. And one for steroids, to help develop baby's lungs. They will only administer it once so apparently timing is quite important. Although if Im still ok and babies look ok why can't they leave it another week or so? I had another blood test ref my iron levels, but have not heard anything so hopefully it's good news and my iron levels have improved since the dr put me on stronger iron tablets.
Our antenatal classes have now finished   for multiples. It was really interesting and we made some lovely friends. One couple we have made good friends with we have been round their house for dinner, and they have been to ours. We also had a group lunch at carlucios. 
We have been busy buying a lot of baby things from eBay. We now have a twin cot, baby changing station, maxi cosi car seats (just need the car to fit them all into   ) a zoom twin buggy with the carry cots and all the accessories etc. got given lots of baby clothes from Penny the lady who runs the antenatal classes. My mum and I washed them all, sorted them into girls, boys and either, sorted them into sizes and put away in the cupboard. Seem to have way more boys clothes than girls though. Went to mothercare the other night and bought the mattresses for cot so that's sorted. So we are getting there!!
Packed my bags for hospital, so another thing sorted.
Mum and dad and cats moved in almost a month ago. All seems to be going well so far. Their cats just want to be friends with mine but she just hisses at them. Hopefully she will come around to the idea, she has got a lot of changes to get used to!! I think the feliway Heapy recommended really helped her relax.
So sorry everyone I have not been posting, I have been reading I promise. I have just been so tired, and also busy sorting everything out. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## suzymc

Sturne - Yay! A good ole update  thx hun. I even dreamt you did an update last night (I'd shut my laptop down so didn't actually know you'd been on anyway) lol. OOOoooo your DH had better post a pic soon. We're doing one pic a week now. Aw bless your babies being all squashed together. Oh my goodness. 27 weeks tomorrow. Where has the time gone? I bet you're tired!!! goodness must be hard work. You're doing a grand job. As for the injections all I can say is trust in them. They are doing what's best for you at the right time I'm sure. Fingers crossed your iron has improved. Surely it must if they haven't got back in touch?! haha! yeah car to fit the seats in would be a good plan. Goodness knows when we'll get ours. Certainly sounds like you have lots in ready. Yes your cat does have a lot of changes ahead. She has spent all this time assuming she's boss but she'll get used to it. Anyway my love here's to getting to 32 weeks. Anything to get a bottle of champers from the hospital. I have everything crossed for you that babies stay comfy for a few weeks longer. xxxxxxxxxx

alig - nice to also now be friends on ** too  xx


----------



## vicky3

Wow!
I never knew this thread was here  

So nice to see some familiar names from such a difficult period back in October 2011. I think the worry would have taken over back then if it wasn't for reading the Positive Pumpkins thread. Now I am thankfully busy worrying if my little Bruce is eating to much, if his gums are sore, is he going to crawl...

So, hello again to everyone and congratulations to those who have since gone on to get their BFP's or had their babies and special thoughts to those still trying.

Simone - My heart goes out to you and your husband. I hope it's not too long before your beautiful boy has a sibling to watch over and guide. Your strength amazes me. I have looked at your husbands ** page and am so humbled. I have run marathons myself and it's hard at the best of times to keep up the training. You are clearly incredible people.

Lots of love to all at every stage of your journey xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Hoping those who were celebrating Mothers Day had a lovely day. Hoping those of us still TTC got through Sunday okay. I know as my first Mothers day without Isaac, it was difficult but got through it. I also wrote my first blog post for my husband's fundraising page on ******** 'Running for Isaac'. I turned my phone off then stepped away from the internet to avoid all the photos that go up about Mothers Day!

*Grace*, just to say a massive congratulations again on your twin girlies.   
'
*Lexi*, i've tried hypnosis. It didn't work but maybe it was the wrong person. Have they completely gone away for you? If they continue like that i may try it again and it's becoming a struggle. I'm doing CBT at the mo as they have been bad since Isaac and it does help. I think it's just really stressful situations that seem to push me over the edge. How's your furbaby hun? Hoping he's making a good recovery. We've got pet insurance for Chilli, but gratefully we've never had to use it yet. Hoping we never do. Big hug  . XxX

*Heapy*, don't worry hun  . I have no problem with seeing my FFs pics. Lets face it, we've all gone through hell TTC so i think in my mind it's okay if an IVF person gets pregnant. I know that sounds bad, and i don't mean it too. My twisted logic now! Unfortunately angel mummies have now joined that list too. How was Sunday for you? First Mothers day and i hope you were spoilt rotten. How was Devon? Hope you had a good time.  XxX

*Alig*, wow! 17th April isn't far off now. Hoping you manage to get some volunteer work sorted. Seems like so many hoops to jump through doesn't it? Have you got a CRB check done? It opens up so many doors to working with children. Might be something to look in to. Good luck with it. I think i accepted a ** friend request from you? I wasn't absolutely sure.  XxX

*Suzy*, rats  ?! Oh good grief! I would have been a complete wimp! That fact you even stayed in the barn is extraordinary to me! Love the image of the mask and green rubber gloves! Can only imagine your neighbours face  ! Can you send some heat our way please?! XxX

*Sturne*, you're a trooper hun! I can only imagine how heavy you must be feeling! Isaac was 50 cm long and was forever kicking under my boobs before he was born, and that was bad enough  ! Nothing like those kicks though  ! So glad they are monitoring so persistently. I've been told if i'm blessed to get pregnant again they will give me steroid injections to help mature the lungs in order to deliver early. Ebay sounds like a plan. If you can face it, some of the NCT groups have sales on a Sat in certain areas too. XxX

Hi to *Daisy*, *10 fingers *, *Charlotte* and *Whirl* too. Hello to everyone else and thank you for all your support last week  . XxX

So, I've been logging on and seeing how things are, but I've been ill, again! I woke up the early hours of Sat morning in a lot of pain in my pelvic area. I contemplated going to A&E but as our closest is the hospital Isaac was born in I decided against it. I don't trust them to diagnose and treat anything properly! I held out till the morning then rung the out of hour's doctor. They suspected what i suspected, a UTI. I had one the day after Isaac was born and I remember the systems were very similar. Anyway, a sample had been taken and I'm awaiting the results as they won't give out anything until the results are back. So, lots of rest, water and paracetomol. Seemed slightly ironic that it happened on Mothering Sunday and the last time I had it was when he was born. If was like Isaac was trying to distract me from what the day represented! He could have picked something else though! LOL!

Other than that, I'm still sitting on the letter for work giving my official start date of 15th April. I can't seem to post it! Think I'm going to have to get Darren to throw it in the post box tonight! The crazy 'ex-friend' has left the building I think! I haven't heard from her since I sent my email. Thank you all for your comments on it. I tried to make it as dignified as I could, but there was little to say in terms of resuming the friendship. She has hurt me too much. I feel relief at my decision and glad i don't need to think about it now. My other close friend who is pregnant and not really spoken to me is due to have her c-section on Thurs. I know that trying to see the newborn will be impossible for me to deal with right now, but i am going to be the bigger person and call her to wish her luck tomorrow.

Sending much love girlies, 
Simone XxX


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Vicky for supporting the page and your kind words.  Hoping its our time soon too   .  It's lovely to hear from you.  Hoping little Bruce and you are doing well.  Big hug    XxX


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

Simone, glad you managed to get through Sunday.  Turning off your internet sounded like a wise move!  I saw on your ******** page that you went to an event for bereaved mothers, I hope that it was supportive and helpful.  I also hope that you feel better soon, and that the phone conversation with your friend who is pregnant goes ok    

Vicky nice to see you here and congratulations on the birth of Bruce.  How is he doing now?

Sturne wow 27 weeks!  I will be keeping everything crossed that you manage to hold on to at least 28 weeks.  I am going to send you some girls clothes I promise, I have put them by but not got to the post office yet, they are newborn size (I'm guessing that the babies will be small!) and mainly vests but also some tops and other bits and bobs.  Hope you manage to get some rest before they arrive.  

Suzy I hate rats well done on managing to get it done.  Can just imagine you in your green rubber gloves and mask!  No real signs towards crawling as yet, although I think it may be soon (see below).

Ali, it is frustrating wanting experience but one of those things.  As you have nieces and nephews, is it possible for you to have them overnight or for a weekend on a few occasions?  That will look really positive to the agency, as one of the things they will be looking for is how your day to day routines / lifestyle is altered by having children so they will see caring for your neices and nephews overnight as a good 'test'. I know its frustrating but hope it helps.

Daisy how are you?  How was your holiday?

Lexi how is your cat settling back at home?

grace how are you doing?  How are your little girls doing?

AFM it has been an interesting few days.  My dad and stepmum have been married since I was little and separated at Christmas.  My dad has now got a new girlfriend and my stepmum is very upset  about it.  They live a two hour journey away.  Anyway, since Friday I have been on and off the phone as my stepmum was suicidal and my sister, who is only 23, needed help to support her.  It has been really frustrating and difficult as I am still bf Bethany so couldnt go down, and only really saw half the story at any time.  Things are more settled here, but Bethany is having a thanksgiving service in April and my stepmum keeps talking about it, saying that I can't invite my dads new partner.  I have no intention of doing this, but am getting really stressed as it is Bethany's day and feel that it is being taken over so my family can argue about it.

Other news, Bethany is doing really well with her sitting.  I was trying to encourage her to crawl by placing toys just out of her reach, but the little monkey discovered that if she pulls the rug she sits on towards her the toys come to her instead!  She is now just playing on the carpet, and is trying to reach for things on her tummy but getting frustrated.  I think any movement is a little way away.


Hi to 10fingers, charlotte, mungo, jade and anyone I have missed

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Sturne - wow you are doing amazingly well. Really hope you get to 32 weeks, you sound super organised too  

Simone - my Hypno lady was amazing, I honestly believe having sessions with her was a huge contributor to me getting pregnant. I was seriously wired before hand and so anxious about tx based on bad experiences with my old clinic. I haven't had a panic attack since a month or so after my negative cycle last year, like you stressful situations sent me over the edge and I was worried about that happening during tx. She helped me to learn ways to deal with such situations so it wouldn't happen. I've also heard great things about CBT from a friend so hopefully that will help. Good on you switching off line on Sunday, I found people's posts about it all ridiculously OTT and wanted to scream at some of them. Might even prompt me to have a ******** friend cull  

Whirl - sorry to hear you're having probs with family, not what you need hon. Glad to read Bethany is doing so well. Xx

Suzy - ewwwwwwww I hate rats xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - really good email response to that lady.  It draws a line under the friend chapter and means that the next time you are face to face there isn't unfinished business.  I guess with the TTC we all know how very wanted each and very child is and we all mourn any mmc or lost angels as if they were a part of us too. Devon was lovely thanks.  Ouch on the suspected uti.  I am back to the old pelvic pains and think I may be rebuilding internal scar tissue for my section.  It happened last time along with cysts on ovaries and repeated womb infections.  They cut away the scar tissue but I am feeling some tweaks here and there.  Barley water squash and cranberry juice are good for uti aswell.  I can only imagine a small part of how hard your phone call will be to your friend.  After my mmc all the babies born around our would have been due date were, and still can be, painful to be around and our mmc was pretty early stages but I still felt torn with what should have been and even now always wonder.  Your phone call though will keep lines of communication open with her and will let her see how hard you are trying to still be there, even though you are working through so many emotions right now.  It's takes a special person and friend to be able to do something like this at a time when it really is hard.  Never forget how amazing you are and how luckythe people around you are to have you, your courage, your strength, your honesty with emotions and your ability to be trying everyday to adapt to this life that has been thrown upon you right now.

Ali - got your ** request thanks and actioned.  Love your cats pics and look forward to more furbaby photos.  I need to get some more up.  Bet ou are itching to get that course started!  It must be really frustrating to have someone outline the requirements for experience with children when you know any pubescent girl can put down her toys, have sex and become a mum with no experience required. On the other hand though I suppose the child you will receive is such precious cargo with the issues in life they have been through that everything has to be done to ensure that the new loving family is prepared for what is to come and that both parents are 100% on the decision made and the selfless sacrifice they are about to make.  I can't wait for things to be moving for you and for us to get to see pics and meet your lovely little one.  It takes special people to open up the home and hearts to a ready made child.  Having a blended family I am more than aware that being a mother or father is more than just creating life.  It is about the time, effort and unconditional love you can offer a small person and the joy you can have as you watch them turn into amazing young adults and know that it is you who gave them the opportunity to be all the are and all they will be.  My DP is the best father ever to DD's and he only took on that role when they were seven, turning eight.  

Suzy - having been a rat keeper (and kisser) they are a little fave of mine, although I am aware that their wild relatives are not as friendly and some actually attack when cornered.  You sheet been gardening in the nipple tassels again have you?  Now I have and image of you in a gas mask and little else!

Sturne - you are doing so well with your little brood.  I guess they want to give you the injections as it is likely you will have a membrane rupture and then it will be too late for the steroids to be given and take effect, like it was with me.  At least this way you will be covered for anything earlier than 32 weeks and if you get to 32 weeks they shouldn't need it anyway.  I am thinking you are doi g so well you will easily make 30 weeks, if not 32.  Whatever happens Hun you are way past 24 weeks so they have the best chance ever and it's really only now thinking that one more week inside is a week less in special care afterwards.  Glad to hear the move went well and the cats are adjusting.  It's a bigger upheaval for yours as it is her environment still.

Vicky3 - congrats on the birth of Bruce.  Be nice to hear how things are going.

Whirl - urge to messy family situations!  Hope they don't manage to overshadow your celebrations with Bethany.  I guess people forget that you are having celebrations like this that in the past you never thought would happen.  Clever little Bee with her magic trick.  Girls are great at problem solving.  Evan just thinks the rug is for chewing!  

AFM - still waiting for Ev to do a full crawl but as yet its all a backward crawl, wiggle here and there, dragging himself about commando.  He has taught himself to get back into sitting from his tummy so guess it won't be long.  Has also learnt to open drawers in the lounge and mess about with surround sound.  I have joined a sling group on ******** and am trying to learn new carrying g techniques but Ev is not playing ball and just wants to hang upside down, bite me or try and jump off my back.  Spent the day practicing my wrap braid technique instead and invested in new wrap and also ring sling.  Devon was lovely even though weather was shocking.  He is a pretty easy baby and goes along with switches in routine.  The girls managed to not burn the house down or wreckit while we were gone.  My Dad popped in throughout the days and night and they had friends to stay so they didn't get worried.  Strange as they are nearly 17 but I do worry.  That was the first time we have been gone for an evening so very weird.


----------



## loopskig

not a lot from me but just a quickie to say welcome back Vicky. And how proud I am of you Simone for your nice long up beat post. 

  Sturne

Congratulations!!!! Grace on the arrival of your two baby girls. Now the fun (and being beyond shattered) begins! What have you named them? Are your family around to help? Is DP due back at work anytime soon? Hope are you managing with the stairs?

Love to all, especially clever sneaky Bethany.

Loops xx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies 

Vickie thanks for popping in and sharing your news x

Simone well done you on your response. I hope to be able to drum up a bit of support for raffle tix x

Daisyp where have you been on your jollies? X

Whirl sorry to hear about the family issues, what a drama, and one you could do without x

Sturne fingers crossed for at least the magic 28 weeks x

Loops, Lexi, mungo, Heaps, suze, and everyone else Howdee x

AFM - the witch has landed! This means I'm officially on to cycle preparation and pill priming tonight. Also now need to bite the bullet and order the drugs this weekend - cher-Ching! That's £2k up in smoke before we even start, yikes. Also decided to quite late in the day get the hidden c test so I need to try and catch a blood sample yuk. Just got back from 2 nights away on a work thing as dp left earlier to go to Belgium for 2 nights  plus he took HIS iPad with him leaving me just with my phone how very rude

X x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all doing well 

Simone -  I hope you are ok, that person is unreal, really like your response to her email. Are you feeling any better with the UTi? 

Lexi - Arw your poor cat, I hope she's getting better. We've learnt the hard way with pet insurance, as my little girl dog (Daisy) ate a strip on Ibropophen when she was 6 months old, she was in hospital for a week but is fine now thank god. Hope everything is going well with your pregnancy xx

Heapy - Glad you enjoyed Devon. Sounds like you're going to have your hands full with Evan soon when he's getting up and around x

Grace - Hope your little one's are settling at home x 

Ali - Your prep course will soon be here, it's mad that you've got to have experience with kids to adopt, it'll all be worth it x

Suzy - OMG you've been brave with the rat. How's your pregnancy going?

Sturne - Not long to go, sounds like you've got everything organise, fingers crossed they stay put till at least 28 weeks x

Whirl - Hope your situation with your stepmum gets better x

10 Fingers - Yey so you're all ready to start, great news about your DH's sperm improving. Got everything crossed for you x I did the hidden C test (Yuk), and it's positive so pleased i got it done before we start.

AFM - We booked a last minute skiing holiday to Mayrhofen, Austria - It was fab, we had a great time, I'm not the best skiier in, but I managed to get down ok. I've also been tested for hidden C and it was positive, so started the abs yesterday they upset DH's stomach, I hope he'll carry on with them as they are a 25 day course. I've also had a test done through Care for C4/M2 - don't quite understand what it stands for but it's to find out if I'll need Clexane with our next TX, things are moving pretty slowly waiting for results from Care then going to hopefully get started soon. Still taking loads of bits, but drank loads while we were on holiday  

Love Daisy xx


----------



## suzymc

Hi ladies

vicky3 - hi and many congrats on the birth of baby Bruce. Lovely you were a PP success.   

simone - I found ** VERY difficult on Sunday so good on you keeping away. I didn't have any heat to share yesterday..... temp dropped to 4oC, was horrid. Nice again now though. Ah I'm quite brave when it comes to rats...and mice. We've had so many to 're home' that it gets me used to them. They're still mildly scary though but noway near as scary as spiders. lol. Wow Isaac certainly managed to tell Mummy he was close by on Mother's day didn't he. Clever him. I'm sure a bit of poorliness can be coped with when you know the reasons why. Yeah he could have picked something else but then you wouldn't have twigged so much. That is sooooooooo good that the crazy friend didn't reply. fab fab fab. I hope the call to your other friend wasn't too hard  

whirl - aw I can be very brave sometimes...hehe! I should also have mentioned that I had leggings on with over sized boots. I should have got M to take a photo. lol. Oh flipsy doodle. What a to do with your parents. Your stepmum really needs to trust in you and your choices. Please don't let them make you feel like they're spoiling everything. It WILL be about Bethany. haha at her and the rug pulling....cleverrrrrrr. Sounds like she's making great advances.

loops - your last text about Mcteensie and my brain cells was so lovely. I've been smiling about it since. love you!

lexi - saw your post to Simone.... I had a massive ** friend cull the other week. I felt great after. haha!   

heapy - why does it not surprise me that you have had rats.... and kissed rats. Oh don't tell me they can attack, lol. Whenever we've caught any to re home them it's rare they've been aggressive towards us. Once M got wee'd on on his hand and it came out in a horrid rash. yuk yuk yuk!!! Nipple tassels....haha! I wouldn't dare inflict the world (if I actually had any,lol). Oh backward crawling is a great sign. He really does like your electricals doesn't he. Such a typical boy. I think I'll get M to put ours really high. Fab news your house was still standing when you got home  

10fingers - aw hun. time for some of this  and lots of this     . eek! Hope you sorted your 'sample' ok. I always meant to do it but could never quite brave doing the sample. lol. Oh blimey.....bye bye 2k, but it'll be £2k well spent.   Sorry you didn't find them any cheaper though. Cor how rude of DP. haha!

daisy - I'm used to vermin, years of living in the countryside has hardened me. Plus my Mum was never scared so it rubbed off on me. Yeah! doing good thanks. Feel a bit pants today but hopefully it'll pass soon. Oooo skiing in Austria, how lovely. Sorry to hear you have hidden C but good to know so you can sort it out...... Grace and Sturne are testimony to that.   Don't worry about the booze you had on holiday. Hopefully all will be sorted soon so you can start your cycle. Please keep us updated

afm - nothing really to report here..... aside from M driving me insane again. Why is it he always has to disagree with something important!? men!!

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - wowzers £2k to hand out.....gulp!  Don't blame you for getting the hidden c done as after forking out lumps of dosh you want to know that any obstacles are firmly removed.  How rude for DP to take his iPad.  I hate having to do Internet on the phone.  

Daisy - yes I can feel my eyes in back of head regrowing.  Just making the most of these last few weeks of being able to keep up with Ev.  Skiing sounds amazing.  I have never been but DP loves snowboarding and always tries to get me  to go.  I sma it of a wuss with the cold. Exciting times ahead with new tx

Suzy - yeah rat wee can be really acidic.  They spontaneously wee as they walk along too.  What's M doing now?

AFM - bit of a hard day yesterday.  DD2 arrived home a little late and was a bit wierd then burst into tears. She stupidly ignored our years of advice and decided to walk home at 7.15pm in the dark down a quiet street towards meeting her male friend who always walks her home, that is mainly all park and recreation ground. There was a man ahead of her with his hood up who started to slow down walking and then turned into the alley.  As she walked past the alley he grabbed her shoulder and then her jacket by the lapel area.  She managed to shove him away and run and her friend was just a few minutes away.  He then walked her home and we are so chuffed that nothing too bad happened as it could have been so much worse.  We were worried about other young girls in the area so made sure we called the police.  We now just have one scared and shocked teenager


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello everyone 

That's scary Heapy thank god nothing happened to her, she did well to push him away x


I have a little update - Simon Thornton (Care) called DH today to tell him the C4/M2 tests we had, dh tested positive.  Simon said this may have caused the miscarriage - I don't understand the in's and out's of this test, but basically I'll need Clexane on my next tx, going to try and get a review meeting with Simon so we can find out more.  


Hope you are all ok


Love Daisy  xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Gosh *Whirl*, what a difficult time  . How is your stepmum doing now? Must be so hard being between them both like that. My mum and dad separated when i was 14, but to be honest my dad wasn't a nice man so it was good riddens on that part. He didn't even come to my wedding! So hard with families. If you want your dad and new partner there then you have to do what's right for you. It's Bethanny's day and they will have to just cope i guess. XxX

*Lexi*, i'm so close to a ******** cull! Just had to endure looking at my close friend's newborn son's photos. I was very hard! Thanks for your thoughts on the hypnotherapy  . I spoke to my CBT therapist about the 'Cara' situation and he thinks i've done the right thing. The panic attacks haven't been so bad this week, but i'm definitely going to look in to the hypnotherapy too. I just want to stay as calm as i can. XxX

*Heapy*, thank you hun. I feel better for cutting her out and i've had no response. Some of my friends thought she would apologise but since she wrote such a horrible reply in the first place i didn't expect her too. Shows what kind of person she is. My next job is to 'defriend' her from ********! Have you got a crawler yet?! 
Just seen your second post, good grief! I'm so glad she managed to get away! What a horrible, frightening experience! How is she doing now? What did the police say?    XxX

*Loops*, thank you hun. I hope you're doing okay?  Xxx

*10fingers*, so excited for you! Praying that this will be your time   . Have you ordered the drugs? XxX

*Daisy*, I was on Clexaine through the IVF cycles and throughout my preganacy with Isaac. My mum had DVT when she was pregnant and as i have RA they thought it was sensible. It's meant to help clotting in the womb, and also help those who have m/c-ed. Skiing sounds lovely; it'll be a good break.  XxX

Hi to everyone else. XXX

Okay, i've done it ladies! I've lost the stone the clinic wanted! I'm sodding starving but I've done it! If i lose 7 more pounds then i am the weight i was before i had Isaac. I'm still not the 30 BMI but they never forced me to be that as i have RA and I'm on steroids permanently! 
Other news, i have got a UTI. My results came back yesterday and the doctor is going to call today with what to do. Plus i have thrush from the other antibiotics that i was taking for my eye! I want to scream! Grrr...
I rang my close friend on Wed who had her baby yesterday. It was awkward but it felt like the right thing to do. She wouldn't tell me the sex of her baby, which is her prerogative i guess, but i wanted to prepare for her maybe having a boy. She texted me yesterday to say she had a boy and i spent the afternoon in floods of tears! Not good, but i feel better this morning.
Darren and I are in the midst of sorting out a charity raffle for 'Running for Isaac' too. We will be selling tickets via the internet if anyone is interested, although i think a lot of you have joined already. Thank you! Lots of people have been so kind and have donated, and a few of you lovely ladies have donated prizes too. We are so grateful for that. I even managed to convince my ex-boyfriend to donate an M&S hamper! He was a little to eager! LoL! No, he was lovely and said yes straight away when i asked him. We are not hitting the big companies with emails. Tiring but it's all in Isaac's memory and we're raising for the Evelina Hospital that treats children nationally.

Okay, hoping you girlies have a good day. Thinking about you all.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## loopskig

Daisy - how did DH take that news? I suppose a good thing that you know what you are dealing with but must be hard to be told why you had to go through the trauma of your mc  

10FT - choo choo all aboard the cycle express. Comes round well quick don't it! xx

Simone – good on your for supporting your new mummy friend. you would absolutely be excused for avoiding her but as usual you have shown insirational strength and courage. I'm so proud of you. I'm not surprised that you are heartbroken to be looking at pictures of someone else's beautiful baby boy. Its just craappy. Wish I coud fix that.
re ******** raffle page I would recommend that you announce how to buy tickets as soon as you can to avoid ‘followers’ losing interest and removing themselves from the group. Quite a few of my pals have signed up and i think will probably sacrifice a fiver if its easy and doesn't take too much effort - like most folk I suppose whose lives busily carry on while yours stood still last July.

Re: summer PP fundraiser event. Heaps suggested an X-box danceathon which I'm not sure I completely understand the logistics but am willing to play along with anything with the majority. If no one else is keen to 'run/stroll for Isaac' I might still do the Leicester one independently and come rattling my tin at you all! Anyone with a comment/suggestion please throw it in.

Love to all as always my little beauts xx x xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Just a quickie for Simone to say I've just sent an email out to my dept to request support for fundraising, in particular to buy a raffle ticket and have already had 2 takers so hopefully will get a few more. I can't seem to share the ** page Simone for some reason. Ill collect the money and will need to know how best to get it to you and how to get hold of raffle tickets to dish out x


----------



## Simonechantelle

You star 10 fingers!  Thank you so much. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - oh M is just back on the whole not wanting to be there if it's a c-sec birth again. But a friend pointed out that if he's that scared etc then he may not be the right person to have around. He's just such a wuss....It's not like he has to go through it himself!! I'm sure he'll change his mind. You know what he's like!!!!! Gentle nudging etc etc. Oh my word! What a horrid scare for your daughter. I guess you can be safe in the knowledge there's no way she will do that again. So pleased nothing really bad happened. How is she now?

*daisy* - gosh! I have no idea what that is either BUT if doc says it may have caused the m/c then it's certainly time to get it resolved. How is he getting on with the antibiotics now? A lot of my due date friends had Clexane on their cycles. I think mungoadams has it this time too, but I may be wrong

*simone* - I've had quite a few friends say they are interested in tickets. So fingers crossed they aren't just saying that. I sponsored Darren for the marathon last week. Hope you got it OK xxx Have a ******** cull!!!! I did recently and it's so much nicer looking at a more select newsfeed. Ahhhh so proud of you. Well done you on losing the weight. Fingers crossed you are on the road to healthy you again soon. What a nightmare. 

*loops* - X-box danceathon sounds fun. As a couple of us will be popping babies around then why don't those of you that can do something rope in other friends to join in? Anyway I'll be sponsoring you no matter what.

*afm* - the nightmares are back.    2 nights in a row now and both times I've woken up around 5ish crying and then not got back to sleep properly. It's so soul destroying. I really thought I'd moved on from that. Don't know what to do. All my tricks obv are now not working. I really honestly don't understand the reason now.

I hope you all are having a good weekend
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww where have the bubbles gone?


----------



## Daisy Princess

Simone - Well done on the weight loss, and supporting your friend with her new baby - it must of took alot to do that xx  I'm going to by some raffle tickets xx  With regards to Clexane, I've heard it mentioned lots on FF, but didn't know what it was.  Hopefully it'll do the trick this time.


Loops - Yeah DH kind said so the MMC was all my fault, it may not of been due to this gene but at least we know about it now, and it's easily treated.


Suzy - Sorry to hear about the nightmares you're having - hope you have a good nights sleep tonight.  DH is still taking the abs, i think the tablets that effected him were Zithromax you have to take 4 on a empty stomach on the first day, he's been ok on the doxy, then we taken another 4 zithromax on day 9, but we have some anti sickness tablets to take with him - got them with the prescription but didn't realise that we should of took them with  the zithromax.  Do you think you're going to go for a C-section?  How long have you got now? x


AFM - i spoke to Care on Friday, Simon Thornton's PA I wanted to book a review app but she said they didn't have any free space for a while.  She said Simon has produced a tx plan and i started to panic, so worried that this is going to be probably our last chance, what if it doesn't work?  I think we're going to go for the new Embroscope at care and hopefully Blast - we've never been to blast before as our other clinic only did 3 day transfers.  
DH flipped a bit last night, said don't know why we're bothering it's never gonna work - Cheers for that! 


Hope you're all having a good weekend   


Love Daisy xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you *everyone*! I really appreciate the donations and you guys spreading the word. You are such lovely ladies. XxX

*Daisy*, it's a defensive remark i think hun. It's the kind of flippant thing i say but i don;t mean it. All you can do is your best, throw everything at it and pray it works. I really hope all of us will have the babies we deserve soon    . Maybe blasts will be the way to go with you this time. Last time i had a double transfer and had a 3 day and a blast put back. Have no idea which worked, but we got Isaac  . Big hug  . XxX

*Suzy*, thank you for sharing the page so much. I'm hoping that you are getting some restful sleep tonight. Disturbed sleep, especially when your pregnant is awful  . I've heard dairy products before bed can gibe you nightmares, but i don't know if thats true? Maybe speal to your doctor or midwife. They might be able to recommend something that can relax and calm you before bed, and prevent these nightmares. Big hug. XxX

*Loops*, the xbox dancathon sounds brill! I ike to shake my _groove thang _ everyonce in a while!  But walking, running anything is good! Its so kind of you girls going to all this effort. Big hug. XXX

Hi to everyone else. XXX

So, been an incredibly busy day and this is the only time i've been able to prise the laptop from Darren to get a proper read of and chance to do personals all day! The Running for Isaac raffle went live today and we've already had 101 tickets bought! We are so overwhelmed with peoples generosity, and i know some of you have donated to the website and i want to say a *massive thank you!* It means so much to us to have people remember our son. He was only here for 6 days but he has done a lot of good since he became an angel. Darren is amazing too. Yes, he does the usual annoying bloke stuff, but he is so dedicated to the charity.

Anyway, i'm off to bed at long last! Sending much love and hoping you all have a good rest tomorrow.
Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, proper catch up time

Simone - great news on the tickets, you know we all just want to do our little bit to help in some small way x very proud of you for supporting your new mummy friend x I've not orders the drugs yet but will do tomorrow. Super well done on the weight loss! You'll be fighting fit before you know it, these little things are just getting themselves out of the way so you'll be in A1 condition try to think of it that way x

Daisy - try not to let the worry take over. My acup said to me last summer before my cancelled tx that its important not to get in the mindset of it being the last one as inadvertently you'll be putting extra stress on yourself. Have you thought about hypnotherapy? I'm trying it and I know Lexi found it very helpful. Your DP sounds like mine last year and in fact he has already said he thinks it will work, but not this time but what does he know! Good news about DP diagnosis, it is always better to know. I'm on clexane too this time along with a million other things, my endo was very shocked when I read everything out and the list kept coming! 

Suzy oh no to the nightmares, why not try some before bedtime relaxation CDs? Just a generic one about peaceful nights sleeping, there must be one out there x

Heaps so sorry to hear about DDs scare she must have Ben terrified but a wake up call for her to never put herself in that positin again hey x

Hi to everyone else including loops, whirl, Lexi, sturne, Jadey, and mungo (where are you my love? Hope you're ok!). Does anyone hear from baby and did we ever hear from trolley dolly?

Loops I think it's time for me to be moved up on the HOF if you don't mind. I can now be Dp ok, me - dodgy eggs and immunes! 

Afm - I'll be off to order my asda drugs tomorrow (which is basically everything apart from fostimon and merional as it seems pharmasure have the monopoly on these). AF sample went on Thursday so hopefully that will arrive on Tuesday latest so I hope to have results in a week or so. I really hope (but v much doubt) it's negative as I'm getting a wee bit stressed about the prospect of taking abs this close to tx a) as G might not approve b) there is some concerns it may impact on egg quality. I think it might come down to me not taking them in which case I almost wish I hadn't got it done! So we will see. I have more hypno and acup next week and in 2 weeks I start dregging eek. Need to refocus on diet stuff I think to give a final push. Have not been bad at all but just need to be thinking about upping the all things good so will be going back to my notes today and need to get in to cooking mode over the coming weeks to do us lots of nice soups and things to freeze. Mum bought me a 3 in 1 blender so I've just whizzed up a banana, strawberry and blueberry smoothie and will be testing out the chopper a bit later oo-er that sounded rude! You know life is dull when you get excited about a blender lol x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Charlotte I hope you are and hope you pop in for time to time and know we are all thinking of you x x x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

*10 fingers*. Thank you hun. I don't think i'll be much support to her really. The idea of her having a little boy set me off and i'm not sure i can deal with newborn at the mo. However, i wanted to wish her all the best, and i felt better for doing so. Ordering the drugs always seems like a massive step to me. It's like you're on your way!  that the test results are okay hun and that all will be well for you to start. I do acuounture too. I find it helps me to relax and is good for the old blood flow! I am seriously going to look in to the hypnotherapy. I am doing CBT for my anxiety since Isaac, but there are still days where it's really bad. What kind of diet are you following? I seem to be all things diet at the mo! It's blooming hard work, but if it helps with my next treatment i'll give anything a shot! Have now lost 16 pounds, and want to knock off another 7 in the next month. Your not sad at all. I love the idea of homemade smoothies  ! If you want to know about sad, you should have seen me checking out BMI weighing scales in the chemist this week!

XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Simone just you being in touch with her is a massive thing for you and her x x 

I did a bit of CBT as part of my counselling last year and it has helped massively as I now have relationships with my family which I didn't have before so I think it works it just doesn't work over night as it takes time to reprogramme the mind. Diet wise I think I'm harsh on myself as a lot of stuff is now the norm, which is a rally good norm but I think I could do a final push. A typical week is porridge made from natural oats, oatbran, with a tbsp or two of flaxseed mix and milk, with handful of blueberries or 2 poached egg on wheat free toast. Snacks are satsumas, or pumpkin  seeds and Brazil's with dried fruit. Lunch fresh soups or chicken and beetroot salad or potato with cheese and beans or eggs on toast. Dinner is salmon and veg twice a week, homemade chilli with loads of veg, suzy's fajitas, chicken roast ad veg, that sort of thing. Always have takeaway curry on weekend with brown rice. Weekends I'm less 'good'. Think I need to up my greens intake and betacarotines plus pay more attention to anti inflam foods to stop my hip flaring up/to help keep my tfna down. Does ant inflam diet help you Hun? I know one lady on here with hashimotos and various issues and failed cycles went to see a specialist nutritionist and was on an anti allergy diet etc. and she has just got a natural bfp while d regging for a surrogacy cycle and she only had BMs once! There is definitely something in this whole healthy eating thing I'm convinced. I feel very cleansed since I cut out bread, white carbs and pasta plus crisps etc. hope this helps Hun x


----------



## suzymc

Hi all

I'll reply properly ASAP I just wanted to say *Simone* have you ever seen my page for 'fertility friendly' recipes on **? I haven't added for ages but this is what Mark and I ate on our last cycle. I picked recipes that contained all we needed vitamin/food wise and they are all low fat. Hours and hours of research went into picking these recipes. You could make minor adjustments to make some of them even healthier. I also have a good list of anti-inflamatory foods if you're interested? And also a list of which foods are highest in protein. LMK
Sometimes you have to click refresh for all the posts to show xx

http://www.********.com/NourishingRecipesFeedYourWellBeing

We still eat these meals on a regular basis. Especially the fajita bake (had it yesterday), Satay skewers, risotto, tagine (but just with veg now), thai curry & pork casserole. The veg shepherds pie is very tasty and so were the fajita bean burgers  Oh and the soup is SUPER tasty.

/links


----------



## Simonechantelle

Lovely!  Thank you ladies for all the tips.  10fingers, i've cut white carbs too.  It's given me more energy in the past, although i'm waiting on it happening again this time!  I'm going to have a good look at your ******** page too Suzy.  Brilliant!  Much love. XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suze could you email me your anti inflam list and protein list as it'd be helpful thank you x

Simone I also love suzes Thai green curry and I do an adapted version of the chilli. I'm about to make a butternut soup with chilli and ginger so will let you know what it's like x


----------



## suzymc

For those cycling soon here's some foods that may help you. If you're looking to cut down on inflammatory foods remember it doesn't harm to eat them as you need a balance of both. It's best to just cut them down if you can

The best anti-inflammatory foods are
*Mildly anti-inflammatory*
Avocados
Blackberries
Broccoli
Carrot
Cauliflower
Courgette
Cumin seeds
Garlic 
Ginger
Lemon
Lettuce - green leaves
Lime
Nuts (except pine and walnuts)
Onions
Orange
Paprika
Peanut butter
Peppers
Pork
Pumpkin 
Rice, brown
Strawberries
Tomatoes (ripe)
Tuna
*Strongly anti-inflammatory*
Chili pepper red
Spinach
Squash
Sweet potato (bakes)
Salmon

*Mildly inflammatory foods* (ie. aren't too bad in moderation, only measure about 15-40 each in inflamation scale) are
Dried apricots
Baked beans
Bananas
Black beans
Cherries
Chicken breast
Chickpeas
Cous-cous
Figs
Grapes
Green beans
Kidney beans
Lamb
Milk
Mozzarella & parmesan
Plums
Potato (baked)
Sweetcorn
Yoghurt
*Moderately inflammatory foods*
Dark chocolate (I did however have quite a bit of dark chocolate for implantation, full of L-Arginine)
Coconut milk
*Strongly inflammatory foods*
Oats
Sultanas
Turkey


----------



## suzymc

I am a firm believer in getting 70g of protein a day during IVF. I made sure I had at least 50g in food each day and then I had a protein shake once a day.
The following foods are great sources of protein and great for an 'IVF diet' xx

Baked beans 100g - 5g protein
Beef - 100g - 27g protein
Chicken breast - 100g - 16g protein
Chickpeas - 100g - 9g protein
Egg - 1 large - 6g protein
Green beans (french) - 28g - 5g protein
Lamb - 100g - 30g protein
Lentils - 100g - 18g protein
Milk - 100g - 3g protein
Mozzarella - 100g - 22g protein
Mushrooms - 100g - 4g protein
All nuts & seeds are a good source of protein
Oats - 100g - 17g protein
Pork - 100g - 29g protein
Potato baked - 300g - 7g protein
Quinoa - 100g - 4g protein
Brown rice - 100g - 3g protein
Sweet potato - 180g - 4g protein
Salmon - 100g - 20g protein
Tuna - 100g - 26g protein
Turkey breast - 100g - 30g protein
Yoghurt - 100g - 5g protein


----------



## Simonechantelle

I hope you don't mind Suzy but i shared this link with the girls on the 'Trying after loss' thread.  I hope thats okay.  The stuff just looks so good!    Thank you hun.  I couldn't seem to access the butternut squash pasta recipe.  I don't think that link is working.  Well done,  it all looks really good. XxX

The soup sounds lovely 10 fingers.  Can i have the recipe if it works?  I could live on soup!  Xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

What kind of protein shake did you have Suzy?  XxX


----------



## suzymc

Hi Ladies

*daisy* - thx hun, last night was a bit better. I didn't wake up crying so that's a start. It was just odd and unpleasant dreams, not really nightmares. So I'm happier with that. Fingers crossed for tonight. I have 3 reasons that I have to have a c-sec. So yes it's looking more than likely. I'd rather have one for mine and babies safety as with the condition of my womb I am high risk of rupture and I have a 6cm fibroid in the way. So a c-sec would seem like a wise thing to have. I'm 20 weeks on Thursday. 20 week scan isn't until 22wk+1 day though. Not happy about that! Try not to worry about the what ifs. I was adamant we were having no more cycles after the last one so it did put a lot of pressure on and I was a right moody cow. I regret that!!! Oh your flippin' DH. He really is like mine at times. grrrrrrrrrrrrr. It'll be fun proving him wrong hun

*simone* - I just hope my sharing has made someone buy some tickets!!! Dairy before bed doesn't seem to make any difference. I just can't see any pattern with my food..... only my state of mind. thx hun. It's so lovely that Darren is so dedicated to the charity. It's probably a great way for him to channel all his sad emotions. 
Of course I don't mind you sharing hun. That's one of the reasons I decided to do the page. Share away. I just wish I liked food enough at the moment to continue but hopefully I'll go back to it at some point. I had the best of the best protein shake. I had the Solgar whey to go vanilla. 
http://www.nutritioncentre.co.uk/p/511/Solgar-Whey-To-Go-Protein-Powder-Vanilla.html (the smaller size was plenty)
It's one of the most natural and low sugar because it's vanilla. 
I did have a web page for the recipes but it was costing me too much money so I had to take it down. All the recipes have since been added on the ** page as a 'comment' under each pic so the website links won't work anymore. I'll see if I can find the recipe and add it on, if not I'll delete the post. Thanks for letting me know

*10fingers* - I had considered a CD but I'm not sure if I want to do that. I tried some happy time before I went to bed last night and things were better. Bad dreams but not nightmares. Will see how it goes. Did you pass out at Asda today? Oh gosh hun. Well all I can say regarding hidden C is remember Sturne found out pretty last minute. I don't know if she finished the drugs but she did have some during her cycle. I will keep everything crossed you will be clear anyway. Oh my goodness, DRing starts in 2 weeks. EEK!      I hope some of my recipes can be added to your weekly meals. That was everything we ate.  Haha! @ you and your blender. I love new kitchen gadgets. Your diary link in your profile doesn't work hun. I did read it last week. Keep it up. Oooo your soup should be lovely. I adore the squash soup I do.

my SIL and my bro are currently clearing out their attic as they're moving soon and she keeps texting me awful photos of me. I'm not amused!! lol

Lots of love to all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## suzymc

simone - can't find the recipe  x


----------



## suzymc

p.s. the mexican stew and salmon fishcakes are also v nice.... heck all my recipes on there are nice. haha!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suzy, I think I'd modified my signature and obviously ran out of characters so it broke the link. Thanks as I'd never have know! I'll be updating diary in a bit as DP is at the footie and I have a bit of time today. Thanks too for the lists I'll have to try and copy and paste when I, next on the laptop. Decided to go to asda on tues on my way back from Nottingham as its in Kettering. Fuel is killing me right now. I put £70 in on Thursday night before I left work and now I only have enough to get to acup and back tomorrow as I went to stoke and derby this weekend, it's a joke and I'm really struggling to keep on top of my monthly budget because of it x

Yes Simone just popping out to buy a couple of bits so soup making will start in a bit, I'm also doing suzes yummy fajita stack for tea, I add a bit of chicken to mine to keep Dp happy x


----------



## suzymc

I can email you them if you'd prefer? Oh tell me about fuel. It's a nightmare isn't it. I think our next car really needs to be economical. Filling up is a killer!! It is a joke!!!! Sadly I think it's only going to get worse  xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suze that would be great if you don't mind x

Simone the soup is easy peesy but a wee bit hot as I added an extra splash of chilli so go easy if you don't like it too hot! 1tbsp olive oil (I use rapeseed) plus a bit of butter (it's says 50g but can use less) heated. Then add 1 large peeled, chopped and deseeded butternut squash, 2 diced onions, 2 crushed garlic cloves, simmer covered for 5 mins. Then add 1 red chopped chilli (I used 1tsp dried red chillis) and 2cm root ginger peeled and chopped (I used 1tsp ground ginger) and simmer for 5 mins. Then add 900ml hot veg stock simmer for 15-20 mins then blend. It says add 50g sachet of creamed coconut but I'm not bothering as this just adds calories and it tastes ok to me. Season and add coriander leaves if you like x 

ps I LOVE my new blender, how have I got to age 36 and 3 quarters without one?


----------



## suzymc

I'll send in the morning. Mark is downloading something that has turned the internet into a snail xx

p.s. no idea! lol


----------



## Simonechantelle

Yummy!  Thank you Suzy for the lists. The recipes are great too. I can never prise Darren off the lap top at the best if times. Men..!  10fingers, I'm definitely going to try it with the chilli. I'm half Asian and I love food that's spicy and hot!  Cheers ladies. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - you're more than welcome hun. I often forget I have that ** page   You need to take shifts on the laptop. lol. Whereabouts in Asia are your family from? How's the raffle ticket selling going? xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

My dad’s from Eastern India, the border with Bangladesh and my mum was born and raised in Scotland.  She’s actually Scotish and Russian mixed.  My gran got together with a Russian solider  during the war.  There was an Ally Russian base in the town in Scotland where she was from.  So, i’m very mixed!
Raffle is going well.  We’ve sold about 120 so far.  Darren is having to generate then email the tickets and it’s a bit of a lengthy chore.  I never get near the laptop in the evenings at the mo!  
The girls on my other thread were very impressed with your website.  Darren and i are going shopping next weekend for ingredients! XxX


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,
Thankyou for your kind thoughts and messages, I have been keeping up with your journey's whilst in hospital.
I have just enjoyed another week at home, oh I love sleeping in my own bed! I'm back in tomorrow to start again and will be in for another 3 weeks. Noone tells you how hard its going to be and I can't wait for this part of my life to be over. I have never felt so sick in my entire life. 

Simonechantelle - sorry to read that your cycle got cancelled. You are doing a grand job with the weight loss. Your DH is doing well with his training, I hope the cold weather isn't too harsh for him. You and DH are a real credit to Isaac with all the fundraising you are doing.

Suzy - the weeks seem to be flying by hope pregnancy is treating you well apart from the nightmares, they don't sound too good and hope they disappear soon

Grace - congratulations on the birth of your twin girls. Hope all is going well.

Sturne - fingers crossed your bundles of joy stay in as long as possible

10F&T - great news you will be cycling soon. Hope the drug shopping at asda wasn't too painful on the wallet.  

Heapy - Evan looks such a cheeky chappy on **. Good luck now he is on the move!!! Sorry to hear about your DD and hope she is ok after her scare the other evening.

Whirl - hope Bethany is doing well

Hello to loops, daisy, lexi, jadey and anyoine I have missed
Anyone heard from mungo lately?

Love and hugs to you all Charlotte xx


----------



## charlotte80

Just me again, I missed

Alig - Great news about the adoption, something DH and I would still like to do and hoping despite what has been thrown at us we can still take that journey. Have you gone with LA or a private agency? I'd like to hear how your journey goes, you are right though its crazy the amount of child experience you need to adopt.

another AFM: its 4 years ago today that I had my MMC, its surreal to think of what has happened in those 4 years. For some reason I haven't cried today but in previous years its hit me quite hard, does this mean i'm coming to terms with my loss?

xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Charlotte, it's so good to hear from you. I'm so glad you managed to get a little time a home. Hopefully your next stay will be short and you'll be back in your own bed again very soon. I think you must reach a point were you're all cried out or too worn out with everything you are going through, so I'm sure even though you haven't cried you have remembered your little angel today with love and longing. I thought I wouldn't stop crying after Isaac died but I did, and despite missing him desperately I don't always cry. Thinking if you lots and praying that you make a full recovery really soon. Much love. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Good morning ladies

Simone - I will buy raffle tickets today I promise, and I'm asking my friends and family too. Xx

Charlotte - lovely to hear from you. I'm glad you have been at home all week. Sorry to hear that you are going back today   I can only imagine what you are going through. And so sorry to hear about your mmc 4 yrs ago. I hope life gets a bit easier for you and my thoughts and   are with you. Sending you much love xxx

10 fingers - pleased you got your drugs. Very exciting to be cycling again. Ref Serum and hidden c test. I found out a month or two before I started treatment, I believe Grace was the one who found out later. I don't think taking the abs will do any harm alongside cycling, as in effect egg quality etc. but I'm not an expert, so don't quote me.  But it's amazing how strong the abs are. I used to get cold sores quite often, ie finish one then within a few weeks get another. But since taking the abs they stopped completely, until a couple of weeks ago when I was really stressed about something in my pregnancy (and even then it was the tiniest cold sore ever and only lasted a few days!!) I was thinking the same, I hope it comes back negative, but then when it was positive I thought to myself at least that could be a factor contributing to our bfn's. And it is something that can be put right!! Anyway good luck and keep us updated.xx

Suzy - hope the nightmares have vanished. Horrible   how's bump doing? Any more pics on **? It mst be time for another update? Xx

Love to Heapy, whirl, jade, daisy, Ali, loops, lexi and anyone else I missed-sorry.xxx

Afm - another scan yesterday, this one was much better than the last. They were two of them, one scanning and one imputing measurements. Much easier when there's two. Anyway all babies looking perfect at this stage    so really pleased. I also got given two injections in my ****, one was steroids and one for my weird blood group. Have to go back again today for another steroid one. Then am going back again Monday for another scan, as it will be Easter in two weeks and they will be shut.
So am 28 wks tomorrow, another milestone  
Dh has booked us a weekend away in a luxury spa hotel near Cheltenham for next weekend. I can't wait, it looks impressive. It will be great to get away, just the two of us as don't suppose we will get away again for quite sometime. Just   the lo's stay put until after that.
That's about all from me.
Xxxxxx


----------



## sturne

P.s where did the bubbles go to? Xx


----------



## loopskig

Congrats to our lovely pal Buttley on the safe arrival of baby Victoria


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

Lovely to hear from your Charlotte - glad you've had s,e home time, sending you shed load of   for your next hospital stint you are doing amazingly well x

Sturne thanks for the abs update. Spa trip sounds lovely I hope your little ones behave and let mummy have some chill out time! X

Suzy we had your casserole with dumplings last night. Dp was very impressed. I replaced ricotta cheese with half the quantity and used Boursin instead which I'm guessing isn't as healthy but it was quite tasty and I've frozen 3 dumplings for the next one  

Hi to everyone else, have updated my diary for anyone who likes to hear my brain dumps x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ah fab news well done Butters! X


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Everyone


Nice to hear from your Charlotte   


Sturne - Good news on the babies your Spa weekend sounds fab, just what the doctor ordered xx


10 Fingers - Good news you've got your drugs, i think you're doing the right thing getting tested for hidden c, hopefully it'll be negatiive.  I like the sound of your soup.  Had the laugh about your blender, it the type of thing I get excited about!


Suzy hope are are ok, and the nightmares are keeping away xx


I've been a    been taking the abs for hidden C for last week, except I read the instructions wrong and we've been taking double dose of Doxy every day, only notice today.  I've emailed Penny she said I best get some more so emailed serum for another prescription - OMG where is my brain!!  


Busy trying to arrange a courier to transfer our frozen sperm from the north east to Nottingham, then we'll be ready to go EEEEKKKKK.


Love Daisy xx


----------



## sturne

Ooh  Daisy did they make you feel I'll? Xxx

Afm - had second steroid injection today. Totally shattered, was awake since 4am this morning. Got m/w apt tomorrow am. 

Simone - purchased some raffle tickets today, finally got around to it.

Hope everyone ok, been a bit quiet on here today. Xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Sturne - Hope your mw app goes well today.  I've not been feeling ill but got thrush a little.  Penny said it's not dangerous to take double dose but said I may need a probiotic to balance things out again.  


Hope everyone else is ok?


Love Daisy x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just popping in quickly to say good luck on your appointment today. X

Congratulations Butters. X

Thank you to everyone who has bought tickets. It's very much appreciated. X

Feeling pretty I'll at the moment. My UTI is back. Going to spend the day in bed today I think and take my new antibiotics!  

Love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Ladies am reading but having a crapper of a week so far and now have had an unexpected death in family this morning so will be AWOL on here as too manic to write at the mo xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

I'm so sorry Heapy. Sending you massive hugs and thinking of you. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Hi dear ladies

*Simone* - Wow! that's a lovely mix of nationalities you have in you hun.  I did think when I got my tickets through that it must be taking Darren ages to sort it. Sorry 2 see the ticket selling has come to a slight standstill. Fingers crossed you get some more takers soon. Glad your girls like my ** page. You'll have to tell me if any of them try and like them

*Charlotte* - Hey you.  So lovely to hear from you. Aw hun so so sorry you are so poorly and back in again now.
Thank you, it sure is flying by. Luckily nightmares have taken another vacation. Fingers crossed it lasts out. With the stress I've been under today though I don't think tonight's dreams stand much chance. I can't wait to stop work!!! It's doing my head in. No I haven't heard from Mungo for awhile now.  Big hugs for you and DH on your sad anniversary  

*Sturne* - Thx,  no nightmares now for two nights. Touch lots and lots of wood!!!! New bump pic on Baby M's page.  Yup, you were right it was time for a new one. I was putting one up last week but I didn't as I was too sad for a friend's loss to do it. Anyway where's your now promised bump pic? hey? So so happy all is looking great with your precious cargo AND congrats on 28 weeks. wooooooo. How's your butt doing? lol. Have a super weekend away. I'm sure the lo's will behave  
I MISS the bubbles.... booooooooooo

*loops* - what have you changed your profile pic to? I can't tell what's going on. Bring back Joey in his pumpkin gear!!!

*10fingers* - Big YAY to another success. Glad you replaced the ricotta with some tasty boursin as the dumplings I made weren't tasty enough. Nice idea, may pinch it. lol. Off to read your diary in a sec. Thx 4 the reminder

*Daisy * - thanks hun. Two nights in a row now with all A OK. yay! My chatting to bump b4 bed must be helping. Oh my goodness, where is your brain. Blimey, well at least you'll be kicking the hidden C to the curb on that dose. I hope all went well organising the courier.

*Heapy * - oh no sweetheart. What sad news.  Sorry it's been such a bad week on top of the passing in your family. 
BTW Your new counter tickled me, very you.

*AFM* - I CAN NOT and I repeat CAN NOT wait to stop work. The stress I've had today from a missing parcel to me has been totally not needed. Feel like I've been banging my head against a brick wall and Mark has been no help. Reckons he has bigger things to worry about. MEN! 
I may be a bit AWOL for a few days as my parents are due tomorrow until Monday. We're gonna be busy busy busy. They're basically coming to help me with my spring clean/tidy up. I will mostly be the foreman/boss. lol

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone love, are any of your friends /family on linked in? I think you'll get some takers for the raffle on there? I'll share in my network tonight and hopefully will get some interest. 10ft is too so I'm sure she will. 

Heapy so sorry to hear that - big hugs x

Congrats to buttley xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

Hope you're ok heaps sorry to hear you've had sadness this week x x 

I'm in bits tonight - found out tonight my dog who I rehomed with a work friend when I relocated to London died yesterday  it's bought it all back and I'm so upset. I still have his photos up in my bedroom and I've never got over it. I know it's silly in the grand scheme of things but he kept me going through some bad times and I miss him terribly 

X


----------



## loopskig

Poor Jane darling. Sorry to hear about your furry little pal  

Came on to do a proper catch up but its just not happening. off out with dog before it gets dark. busy week with school stuff. Gov meeting Monday, training course Tues, PTA Bingo Weds (Kig came too to supervise Joe while I took my turn selling too many sweets to kids who'd already had enough), then last night the Governors hosted a meal for the staff as a well done following Ofsted. Tonight I will be mostly sleeping in front of the television.

Love to all,
Loops xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi pumpkins

Sorry I have not posted recently.  Things have been really busy with work being done on the house, and its hard to get a minute as Bethany is keeping me busy!  Thank you to everyone for your support around my stepmum.  We have resolved the thanksgiving issue as my dad has said that he will not come (as my two sisters are also not speaking to him) so that will make things easier, although it is a shame for him.  Bethany is moving now by bum shuffling, she is also trying to crawl but only managing to go in circles so gets around by rolling.

Loops sounds like a busy week!  Sleeping in front of the tv sounds like a good plan!

10fingers so sorry to hear about your dog, its not silly at all to be upset animals are family members too, I still miss my cats terribly.  

Suzy hope you enjoy the time with your parents, and are making sure that you stick to delegating only!  I hope work is ok.  When are you going to stop?  Loving the bump pics on ** too!

Heapy so sorry to hear about your bereavement and week, thinking of you     

Simone sorry to hear you have another uti, they are really nasty.  Hope you feel better soon.  Well done on all the weight loss.  So pleased to hear that the raffle tickets for Isaac are selling well  

Daisy ooh not long then, lots of luck for the tx.  Are you doing long or short protocol?

Sturne hope you and the little ones are all doing well and you are managing to catch up on sleep before they arrive.  Hope you are enjoying your spa weekend   

Charlotte thinking of you now you are back in hospital.  I really hope that this part of your life is over quickly and you and dh can move on.      

Love to all, especially absent pumpkins

Whirl xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Ladies... 

Just wanted to let you all know that Michelle (Buttley) has had a beautiful baby girl! Both Mum and baby doing good and are home safe and sound   

AFM- I need to read back and catch up... Been working extremely hard but my contract has finally come to an end and as of today I am on AL and then I will be officially unemployed! SO looking forward to the break. As some of you may know I have just brought some chickens for my garden and having lots of fun getting to know them  
I am also due to cycle again and picking up my drugs any day now in preparation for first DR injection on 1st April. Can't say I'm at all excited but just gonna go with the flow... 

10f&t- Hope you are doing OK, I cannot imagine how you feel right now   Are you cycling again? 

Charlotte- Sending you lots of   Hope you are getting lots of support xx

Simone- Finally got round to making a small donation yesterday. Hope you are doing OK and really sad to hear you had to abandon TX   xxx

Sending lots of love & luck to all   xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ok mega mahhoosive catch up

Charlotte - glad you managed to get home and snuggle in your own bed. Bet you are fed up of seeing those boring hospital walls. What are you doing to pass the time when you feel up to it?  Have you been reading any good books that you can recommend?  Have you taken up any new hobbies.  I have just bought some stuff from ******** for Evan and really really wish I could crochet myself but I watched the you tube video about it and my brain was pickled after five seconds.  I can only JUST cross stitch and that is easy peasy!  DD seems to be more of herself.  We had two police visits but her description was not good enough that they would be able to know who did it but hopefully the up scaled police visibility in that area will prevent the scumbag trying again.  I don't think you ever forget your MMC ever Hun and thinking about them but it is nice that you could reflect without so much sadness.  I think that any moment of time that you carry a life the love that generates through you is passed on and they move on to their next stage knowing it.

Sturne - proud of you for hanging on in there you baby boiler.  Must be getting lively in there now for the gang.  Like their own little party zone.  They will be so used to kicking the crap out of each other they will find it strange to have space, peace and quiet. Will get my butt over to you this week when it is a good time for you

Congratulations Buttley on Baby Victoria 

Daisy - hope your special frozen delivery got organised.  The miracle of modern science hey!  Getting close to d day then?

Simone - hope the uti has left you.  I got round to sharing the raffle details to my ******** and also bought a ticket myself.

Suzy - glad you liked my new counter.  I am getting too addicted to slings and think I may need to get some professional help.  I am really skint but have just stopped myself from splurging on some fancy expensive ones. Bad Linda step away from ********.  I now own a mei tai, cotton wrap, woven wrap and ring sling, plus have a stretchy out being borrowed as it is now not good as Ev is too heavy. Hope spring tidy has gone well?

Lexi - thanks for kind words.  How you getting on? 

10f&t - thanks for kind words.  So sorry to hear about your dog.  My goodness what a beauty he is and I can imagine it was hard to rehome him but is a really selfless thing to do if you feel like he can have a better life. Our animals share such intimate times with us and even when we have had to pass them on it is still devastating when you hear they have passed away.  The sadness we feel though really is testament to how special they were.  Hope you are feeling better about it?

Loops - super busy lady.  Most nights I am sleeping in front of television

Whirl - clever Bethany!  Think bum shufflers walk quicker than crawlers?  Good news that the thanksgiving service will be focused on right elements but sad that your Dad won't be there because of it all.  Hope that it maybe settles more and you get to all get together and that your stepmum starts to feel better.  I need to see pics of your gorgeous girl!  Did you get another sling in the end?

Jadey - love your chicken chic habitat.  They looked happy girls Wow tx has come round quick!  Going with the flow is a good state of mind.  Those chickens will relax you and get you in the right mindset too.  Love your dog pic on ** too

AFM - had a rally round family few days and keeping an eye on DP.  Losing his uncle was always going to reawaken feelings from two years ago when we lost his Dad.  Evan now babbling mamamama but mainly in a crying whiny voice while crawling after me or pulling himself up my trouser leg. His sister, the dogs and everything else are also mama. Definitely no rest for me apart from his two one hours naps in day and when I strap him to my back so I can cook tea.  Luckily he is now so tired from his daytime adventuring he sleeps from 7pm - 6.30am.  Thanks for kind wishes over DD incident and bereavement.


----------



## jadeyjade

I have just noticed all the Omlet chicken adds at the top of the page haha 
I have spent a lot of spare time on their site recently... How strange! 

Heapy-   Hope you are also getting support with the loss of DH uncle. I have found that in similar situations I give out so much and often forget about myself... You also need support   Love the ** pics   Glad Evan is sleeping through! that's great xx

10F&T- Woo Hoo Cycle Buddies  xx


----------



## suzymc

*10fingers* - more big hugs hun darling. Glad you're feeling a bit better now. Any diary updates recently? Tried any new recipes?

*loops* - Flipsy doodle. What a busy week you had. PMSL @ your too many sweets comment. I hope you got some kind of rest this weekend

*whirl * - I need you to meet Mark and tell him how much time babies take up even as they get older. He can't seem to understand how I couldn't get the time to start work again after a few months. Sure when reality becomes a part of his life he'll realise. lol. haha! I told him raising babies is the only job I want and that's what I'm darn well going to do. 
Oh I was a very good site foreman and did plenty of bossing about. They didn't complain - much! I did do a bit too much a couple of days but more in the sense of walking and standing about which knackered my body. I can't believe how easily it is to end up so knackered. But time to rest lots again now. Glad you're loving my bump pics. Going to try and do one every 2 weeks now. But maybe 1 every 4 weeks on **.

*jade* - Aw Butleys girl is sooooooooo gorgeous. I hope she puts some more pics up soon. So pleased for her. Oh gosh! Unemployed soon. Sounds like you're not too worried though!?! Oh wow you have a date now for your next cycle. eek! Lots of pumpkins cycling soon and lots of BFPs to celebrate. I can't wait. 

*heapy* - wow that was mahoosive. lol. Oh no, poor DP losing his Uncle too. How devastating for him. How is he holding up? Aw you're off to see Sturne soon! Jealous!! I want to come........  lol @ the party zone in her. She's gonna have to get them all to share a crib so they can just keep kicking each other etc. I am kinda thinking Evan can't be in all those slings at once. I do think you may need help! Esp. as it sounds like he doesn't like being put in some of them. In fact a video of you putting him in one should provide me with lots of entertainment I'm sure. haha!   All gone gr8 thanks hun. It's great to see everything and not look at it with dread anymore. Dad and I had a couple of close shaves with the rat. Couple of wusses we were. Aw bless Evan and his Mama's, Keep the ** pics coming. He brightens my days.

*jade* - again , There's a lot of clever advertising on here and I've noticed other websites do this now. It's all to do with your browsing cookies. *Heapy* prob just gets slings, slings and more slings on her website pages. lol

*sturne* - looking forward to your update.... and thanks again   I LOVE my bio oil too.

If anyone sees any *huggies* newborns at about 10p each PLEASE let me know. Thx. We are going to try reusables but are gonna get some disposables in for lazy times/when we're out

*AFM* - Parents left today and we treated them to lunch out. They have done an amazing job. Everywhere just looks so fab now and totally ready to sell. I feel so much happier knowing I don't have to worry about all the things that needed doing. There's still a few things for Mark and I to sort, but nothing too major. Mark dropped a bombshell while my parents were here and announced, out of the blue, that he's been thinking we should move back to Britain as baby needs to be nearer to family. He said he'd never had much family growing up and wishes he had. So OK that was a big thing to deal with as I thought we were here forever and that France was a more than adequate place to bring up a baby. We then chatted about it virtually all lunchtime today and now he says he's not sure again. We weighed up the pros and cons and basically France won by a mile BUT we still don't really know what to do for the best. Lots of talking still to be done I feel. eek!

Have a great week lovelies

Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Thanks for your kind words. I'm ok now, just had a bad couple of days but I think my hypno session really helped to give me some perspective generally. I realised I needed to pull myself together to keep the positive energy flowing. I am focussing on my little man leaving to make way for a new baby soul for me and that is keeping me positive x

Whirl glad your christening situation has resolved, what am awkward situation. I hope you feel better about it all now? X

Loops you busy girl, I hope you've had time to breathe? X

Suzy thanks for your message. I'm glad your folks have been a big help and good that its all systems go. I guess these life events make you reflective and I'm sure you'll come to a decision that is right for you and it is allowed that you can change it at any point! X

Jadey cycle buddy girl whoop! Who needs a job when you have chickens! Get selling them eggs  

Heaps - thanks for your kind words, yes he was a real beauty x x sorry to hear about the bereavement, it sounds like a busy and stressful week. Keep Evan pics in sling coming, so cute x

Hello to everyone else including our absent pumpkins x

Afm have updated my diary a couple of times recently for those interested. Work is manic but fun. Looking forward to Easter break but no plans other than to chill. X


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi everyone,

Starting to feel more human so i'm getting to joining in again at long last! Had a reaction to the antibiotics they gave me last week which is why i was so nauseous apparently. I have new ones now and although i'm not 100% i feel like i can function! Loads to catch up on, so forgive me if i miss anything. Just wanted to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU to those who have bought raffle tickets/sponsored etc. It seems to be going well. XxX

*Suzy*, I felt like that about work. I dread the thought of going back soon. Hoping this time next year i'll be off on maternity leave again! In the meantime you'll have to watch lots of daytime tv rubbish for me once you stop  ! XxX

*Lexi*, you're right! We had some lovely people from their donate and buy tickets. I really appreciate your help in all this. It's so lovely of you  . XxX

*10fingers*, i'm so so sorry about your dog  . How very sad and upsetting. I would feel the same if anything happened to my Chilli. Sending massive hugs . XxX

*Loops*, what a busy time you've had! I hope you had that well deserved snooze in front of the tv! Well done on Ofsted. XxX

*Whirl*, i'm sorry hun about your dad not coming. His loss, but hopefully the day will be easier to without all the trouble now. Families huh? XxX

*JadeyJade*, i saw the donation. Thank you so very much. It's so kind of you  . Wishing you so much luck with this next cycle    . I feel the same, it will be going through the motions i think. XxX

*Heapy* and *Charlotte*, thinking of you both  . XxX

Hi to anyone i've missed.

Sending much love. XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - thinking of you today.  Hope all your memories and reflections today bring you comfort. Keep loving each other, most especially today.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Heapy. Every day is hard but the 27th of each month is even more so. The 1st also for obvious reasons. I should be counting milestones not anniversaries!  I really appreciate your kind words and hope you are coping during this difficult time too. Sending lots of love and hugs. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Simone - Big big hugs today darling. Today must be so so hard for you. Especially with the OBEM episode tonight. I saw Darren's post about his feelings on the episode. So sad they passed away on the same day. Are you watching it or staying away?
On a bright note both my Dad and my Sister in law have donated to your charity on behalf of Isaac. Both have said that they know how much it means to me and are both very touched by what happened. My SIL often asks about you. I am sure with everyone who keeps donating it can become easier to mark milestones. Especially when Darren does the marathon  Thinking of you even more today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Jadey - I have quite strong beliefs so deal with losing people differently which means I can be there for others to listen and just generally be there.  I am not one to give the usual sayings and am quite open in pointing out that there is nothing I can say to make things alright but that I can be there to listen and comfort.  I have a really good reflection, meditation and relaxation thing going on too so I can recharge every day.  Before the IVF I was doing a lot of holistic and spiritualist development but with tx I just had to focus everything on That so it went on backburner.  Might pick it up again now that I get evenings spare.  Thanks for your kind words and thoughts Hun.  I know lots of people can burn themselves out trying to be everything to everyone else.

Suzy - DP is doing ok.  It is just a bit too soon and it is his grandparents only other son so they have lost both their boys in their late 50's.  just has really rocked the family and I am doing all I can to try and be there for them and show them what they still have.  I have been trying to get over to Sturne for weeks but with various colds, incidents etc I just can't seem to time it right.  Re the slings: each one has its own special function. Pssssst.....Between you and 'e I have a custom buckled mei tai being made too......eek!  I will deffo sell my excess ones after I get that one and decide where I will get most the use.  I like the wrapping and getting him on my back but it isn't the quickest method for a novice like us.  He gets so grumpy if I take too long aswell!  I will be selling on our britax that has been used about ten times in eight months too hahahahaha.  It is just taki up cupboard space.  Was good when we used to snap car seat on frame but might aswell use an umbrella fold out one now.  That naughty rat is not going anywhere is he!

AFM - just filling out my form to request flexible working.  I am pretty sure it will be a no, even though it is technically only ten hours less than before as I have cut my lunches by thirty minutes.  Not going to stress about it and will just send it in and wait.  Back in for second stage of my grievance and it is not with my manager as previously stated so have a feeling she has poohpooed all my claims and is refusing to have anything to do with it.  Gonna be a great meeting for my flexible working request hahahahaha.  Ah well it is only a job and is such an insignificant part of what is important in life.  Have some really exciting projects underway to take my mind off it anyway.  A custom made monster hat and sling rider boots nearly ready, a custom made buckled carrier by lady googoo that is a big secret cos DP is gonna kick my **** and a keepsake dragon called grandaddio that will use a hoodie of Evans grandad who is no longer with us, Evans baby grow and a photo of them both merged together over its heart


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - from your posts I don't know if you realise but you do count the milestones too, like working towards running for Isaac.  Anniversaries I find are always time to sit back and remember in depth with much fondness and some sadness.  Not to say I don't think about my departed ones most days, because I do and to be honest I have little conversations with them too.  We have a digital frame and it is surprising how I will sometimes be thinking of someone and then will look at it and they are on there.  I have to send off Terry's hoodie to be used in Evans keepsake dragon and as I vacuum packed it today it was like cutting off my arm.  I have worn it through DR, tx, pregnancy, birth and nearly every week since then for sentimental reasons but it feels right that it gets made into something everlasting.  The remnants are coming back for my nephew to use when they decide to make his keepsake too.  Funny how just a jacket can evoke so much in me..... But I am not ashamed to say it does.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

Simone sending you massive hugs for today, thinking of you   thanks c your hugs x

Heaps you're a wise girl  x x x  for you too. I love want you're doing for keepsakes etc. x

Hi to everyone else. Just a quickie from me as I'm going to update my diary with the drama of the last couple of days but in short, surprise surprise I have hidden c! Just taken my first abs. From here on in its going to be drama free!!

Love to all! X


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi girls 

Simone- Lots of love and hugs to you today   

Heapy- Sounds like a good plan, anything that can help you to relax and take a little time out just for you   Love the keepsake! 

AFM- Trying to find Gonal F on the cheap... I had a quote from ASDA last week saying around £400-500 for all of my drugs. I was so pleased and obviosly ordered them. Today they ring to say they have got them in but the price is £936! Turns out the bloody stupid pharmacist woman made a mistake and only costed for one Gonal when in fact I need 3! SO annoying!   Rant Over 


Whirl- Hope life is being good to you, give little bethany a kiss from me xx
Loops- hope you're ok hun xx
Suzy- Glad you got house sorted  xx
Lexi- Hows it going? xx
Sturne- Hope youre doing well too. Bet you have lots of activity going on  xx
Cycle Bud- 10F&T- Great chating to you... Thanks for all your adivce   xx

Big Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Jade


I've been shopping around for quotes, and Alcura (formerly Central Homecare) were the cheapest on everything but the clexane - Asda were cheaper for Clexane.  They're £260 ish cheaper than getting them from Care.  Not sure if you've already tried them but if not the email address is 


[email protected]


Hello to everyone xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - eek! Oh my word hun. Just read your diary. I guess it's no surprise. Also remember Sturne was still taking the meds for it on her last cycle. But defo stay away from googling now, you're doing the right thing and everyone agrees with that. xx

Heapy - the hat you've had made for Evan is just sooooooooooooo gorgeous. Can't wait to see a pic with him wearing it. Wow, you have been splashing out haven't you. What James doesn't know etc etc etc.    Oh gosh! It was his Dad's brother. So so sad they both died before their time. Have you heard from Sturne? She's gone quite since the weekend and I was expecting an update about Monday's scan. Getting concerned now!! I think I'm too lazy for slings. lol. We had debated doing something about the rat but we know the neighbour puts out poison and he hasn't taken any. We are convinced he's been around for years. Avoids all our humane traps etc. Pretty sure he's an old singleton as there's no sign of any others.... And normally we see them if we have them. We'll see how it goes. They keep the mice away!!! Fingers crossed with work. Maybe manager is just busy hun? Also Did you ever have a 3d/4d scan?

jade - so happy walking around the house and barns now. it gives me a nice warm feeling seeing everything nice and clean and sorted  hehe! simple things and all that. how are your chicky doos? Ours are defying the odds and are still alive after 5 years and still laying. Not lots but still laying. One of them is blind in one eye. Has been for a year now. She's such a character. Oh stupid bl**dy Asda. What a total nightmare. grrrrrrrrrr.

Pee in a tiny tiny pot day for me today. I can't wait!!!!!!! At least this time I know to go with a full bladder and not have to spend an hour trying to pee into it again!!!

much love 2 all. Especially Simone. I found OBEM so hard last night so goodness knows how you managed. Did you manage to watch it all? More big hugs     and kisses to Isaac xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Girls if you can listen to BBC radio Berkshire now, dh and I are on radio talking about quads. Xx
Back later for personals and update xx


----------



## suzymc

Sturne - Aw I wish I could   How exciting....... How did that happen? I was just saying to Heapy how I was worried you hadn't posted since your scan. So I'm presuming all is currently well? Did you have a super lovely weekend hun? xxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. can you record it and put it on ** or somewhere? x


----------



## sturne

Can you not listen via Internet? 
Dh is trying to record it but has missed some. 
Dh knows lady who owns local crèche and we put a list up of things we would like, as she told us lots of people would have things they could donate to us....then through that one of the ladies works at radio station and asked if we wouldn't mind sharing our story. So got interviewed yesterday and it's on air today. 

Will give update in a bit. Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Daisy Princess- THANK YOU! You have just saved me £260!! xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - sorry meant I couldn't listen as I had to go out to pee in a pot. lol. u still on? Ooo fingers crossed you get some kind donations  xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

http://www.shropshireslinglibrary.co.uk/free-prize-draw/

Just popping in to see if any of you ladies want a punt at this. A £2 donation puts you in the prize draw. Just in case any of you are feeling lucky.

Be back on later x

/links


----------



## sturne

Suzy - good luck for today. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted. Thanks for your kind bump message you sent me. Bio oil is expensive but it seems to do the trick ref stretch marks....Oohhh sorry for worrying you as I didn't post Monday. 

10 fingers - sorry I haven't had a chance to read your diary, but just seen your post ref hidden c. Hope the ab's do the trick. We could start a club, the hidden c club. There would be quite a few members!! 

Heapy - good luck with the flexible working request, and the second part of the grievance. Don't worry about getting over to see me. I know we have tried but each time something comes up. I know you have been thinking of me, and as I said in a pm your support throughout the pregnancy and your positivity has meant so much to me. Just one thing though....you MUST come over once the babies are here. I'm sure there will be plenty of cuddles up for grabs....along with nappy changes etc (just joking). Honestly though you are welcome anytime. 

Simone - thinking of you every day. Xx

Love to everyone as always xx

Afm - so scan on Monday went ok. It wasn't a proper scan, just checking heartbeats, blood flow and usual tests for me. Tuesday I got a call from hospital asking me to come in Wednesday for a repeat blood test, even though I have an appointment for today anyway. So yesterday dh and I went, expecting to have a quick blood test. One and a half hours later I still hadn't been seen. Anyway eventually I did the urine test and had Bp taken. My urine was clear, it had been showing a + and traces of protein before so that was good. My Bp was much better too, compared to Monday's. They then took some blood and we were told a dr would come and speak to us before we go home. So another 45 min wait and the dr appeared. He asked me so many questions. Anyway basically they are concerned that I have/or am getting Intrshepatic cholestasis (basically liver failure) and if serious enough it can cause still birth. One of the symptoms is itchiness. I have this, and of course ever since finding out I am scratching like mad. He let me go home but I am back today for blood results, probably another blood test and a scan to make sure babies are ok. Am hoping they won't keep me in over Easter but let's see what happens. I just want everything to be fine with my babies. He did tell me from now on in to take my hospital bag with me, as they can keep me in. 
So thats it, will let you know tonight outcome.xx


----------



## suzymc

Sturne - You know me born worrier, lol    All went fine thanks. Fingers crossed protein is out my urine now as I had a trace last time too. But my bp has been fine. She did remember that I was the one who couldn't pee in a pot for an hour last time!! tsk. I think I'll only need 2 bio oils for the whole pregnancy  If I use too much it just takes forever to rub in and I lose my patience. lol
Oh gosh! There was a lady on one of the BBC3 delivery programmes with the same thing as you and she did have the baby early. She was induced. So it could be that you're having them soon hun. eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkK!!! Great to hear how well they're monitoring you and getting you to bring your bag in ready etc. I can't believe how long you had to wait though. That is just a disgrace   Poor you. Fingers crossed you don't get any worse and last out.... at least the weekend.
Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Thanks Suzy, glad all ok with you.

Forgot to mention about my weekend away. It was just great, we didn't do anything except eat,drink and sleep...and I had a massage which really helped me relax. I felt much better after the weekend. I think last week I was a bit down after having steroid injections 2 days in a row, my anti d injection (as I'm a weird blood group) and my whooping cough jab all within 3 days.

Whirl - sent you a message on **, but just wanted to say again thank you so much for sending me Bethany's old clothes. They will come in very handy. Xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Aw glad you had a lovely weekend. Sounds perfect, esp after last week. Nice and relaxed ready for the weeks ahead.   Oo I didn't know we had a whooping cough jab. Interesting.xxxx


----------



## sturne

Just to let you know that hospital have kept me in. My bloods not great still, and my Bp was sky high today. They reckon I will be in until babies are here. Was hoping for Easter at home but obviously not meant to be. I know that babies and me will be looked after well here, just I hate hospitals!! (I know everyone does).xx


----------



## loopskig

Sorry to hear it darling but like you say best place they can keep an eye on all 5 of you. Hopefully we'll be able to keep you distracted.

Here we go Jane & Jade Team BFP all the way!

Love to all and happy Easter xx xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's well and looking forward to the long weekend. 

Sturne, agggghhhhh it's all go now for you. At least you are in the best possible place for you and those babies, fingers crossed they stay put for as long as poss!

Jadey and 10ft, glad to hear you're both gearing up for tx. Hope you're both doing ok? 

Afm all going ok, finalised negotiations with my old boss this week who's going to run my business for me when I go on mat leave. Such a huge relief as it means I can take a full year of work and not have to worry. 20 week scan for me next Thursday so just praying these 2 little poppets are ok xxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - oh goodness hun. This is it. eek! Do try and keep us updated and hopefully we can relieve some boredom. There will be other Easters at home  And just imagine how amazing the egg hunts will be xxxxxx

lexi - great news on your old boss coming back for you. 1 year off sounds perfect. Exciting. Amazing how you and I have our anomoly scan one day apart now.      All the best for Thursday. Hope to see pics of your penguins. xxxxxx

Love 2 all. Happy Easter xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Suzy, for some reason I had Tuesday in my head for your scan? You've been very patient hon xx


----------



## sturne

Happy Easter everyone.   

Bp has come right down, see what the doctor says when they come around, but don't know why I can't come home really. Didn't sleep much last night, couldn't get comfy, plus very noisy.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - hospital beds suck don't they!  I am so glad that it is only just now you have started to stay in as I was waiting for them to force you from 26 weeks.  By the sounds of it Hun you don't have too long to go now.  They may keep you in as they can then manage you resting to just stretch it out a bit longer but also so that if they need to get in quick they can.  Your body will be working so hard now to feed them and pump that blood around that keeping a close eye will be better and early intervention is better than emergency.  Did you take extra pillows in?  You can also have a single duvet if that will help too.  I will deffo be around to get stuck into some little baby cuddles/ nappy changes etc.  if you get home I still aim to get over with Evan if we manage to time it right.


----------



## sturne

Thanks Heapy xxxx

Ladies - this could be it, my palates in my blood keep dropping. I'm having another blood test at 3pm. If they have dropped again I will be having c section later this afternoon. I'm sooooo scared. Really wanted to get further than this. I'm on nil by mouth now so obviously it's a possibility. Please pray for me and babies that everything will be ok. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne -  had the low platelets thing too for last few weeks and they thought they might have to give me a general for section.  You have done so, so, so well to get to 29 weeks with the gang in there.  I know it is scary when they are early and I know it is hard to visualise that they will be big and strong enough but they will.  The steroids have developed their lungs and they will be small but able to survive now.  Just look forward to seeing your babies Hun and believe in how well you have done to get this far.  You really have given them a great start and they are going to have excellent care once they have popped out.  You can do this and soon you will be a mummy at home with your four babies.  I will be projecting my positivity for you to catch


----------



## suzymc

Sturne - eeek! This really could be time then. Oh hun. You and the babies are all in the best place. Like Heapy says I am also amazed and in awe of you that you got this far. Sure it's scary times but they will be ready and strong. Steroids will have done their trick. Praying and sending you loads of these            eeek eeek eeek!!!!! Everything crossed for you and the babies. Lots of Love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - you must have missed my breakdown on ** from having to wait until 22 weeks and 1 whole day until my anomoly. I've been climbing the walls lol xxxxxx p.s. but you can think I've been patient te he!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sturne wow it's all go! Sending all my love, shed loads of   and a bit of   for good measure. Babies will be fine, you're in good hands. The party is about to start of the outside  x x x x x x

Lexi great news business is sorted that's a weight off your mind x x looking forward to hearing about Thursday x

Suzy, also looking forward to your scan news! X

Hey loops happy Easter to you too x

Hi cycle bud, daisy p, heaps and everyone else of course, mungo I'm thinking of you, hope you're ok.

Afm so happy it's a long weekend, need a little break. Just been for a little vintage shop mooch and came back with a wonky stool which is perfect for my bathroom which was £10 due to its wonkiness. Now need a little dressing table type mirror I can perch on the window ledge but i think that would be better if it wasnt wonky. I have a little warm glow in my heart, simple things and all that. Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

eeeekkkkkkkkkkk! We're an hour past possible c-sec time. I can't stop thinking about you and the babies. More      and     and love

10fingers - aw you do make me smile. Love your wonky stool story. Simple things indeedy    Nothing like a bit of happy retail therapy. Thanks regarding the scan.   xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Just popping on to wish lots of luck and love to sturne, thinking of you, your partner and four little ones at the moment and hope you are all ok       

10fingers retail therapy is great, and if its a bargain its always better!  Enjoy your Easter break, have you got much planned or are you just relaxing?

Suzy good luck for the scan.  Did you decide whether or not to find out the sex in the end? Glad you had a good weekend with your parents and managed to get lots done.

Lexi good luck for the scan.  Glad you are managing to take the year off work, I am and it is worth every minute, even if it is hard financially at times.  

Simone how are you at the moment my love?  I have recorded obem after I saw your post on ********, I have not been able to bring myself to watch it yet but am saving it to watch.  How is your physical health at the moment?  Is your uti all cleared up?  Thinking of you over the Easter weekend.  

AFM not getting much chance to post as Bethany is keeping me busy and Gareth is working on an essay so hogging the laptop in the evenings.  Bethany is bum shuffling and moving backwards now, but still a little way off crawling.  Am going to post more ** pics tonight, its been ages since I have done any.

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## sturne

Thank you girls. I really appreciate all your support and messages.
It didn't happen today. My bloods improved from this morning, so after seeing the anethatist, the person from scbu explaining what will happen to my babies once delivered and being nil by mouth, I got told the good news. I know it won't be long now, perhaps tomorrow but at least they got an extra day to grow and keep safe. Will update tomorrow.
Xxxx


----------



## suzymc

thanks for the update hun. we can concentrate even more positivity to you now too xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Sorry to keep posting about myself. Tried posting on ** but it keeps crashing.
Bloods gone bad again so c sec either later today or tom. (I have a feeling today) waiting to hear confirmation. Feeling calmer than yesterday as I have had some time to adjust. What will be will be and I can't do anything to change it. Will let you know when I hear what time it will be.

Suzy and lexi - Incase I don't get a cance to say, good luck for your scans next week. Looking forward to hearing your news. Xx

Heapy - your messages are keeping me strong. Thank you. How do you always know the right thing to say? Xx

Simone, whirl, Suzy - thanks also for your lovely messages.

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## sturne

Ok it's going to be mid afternoon today. Please pray everything will be ok. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - so you squeaked another day out.  Hope your had a good scoff up last night?  It is going to happen in the next few days then.  They are monitoring you so closely that all will go perfectly well.  Ah that spinal is lovely too.  It feels like the suns rays spreading over your body.  Make sure J gets those snack for beside the bed and the water bottles for after the section.  The more you manage to drink while those drips are in the better the body will heal and you will be up the next day really quickly.  As for me always knowing the right thing to say.....sure DP would disagree!  I just remember how I have felt in situations and then how I have felt after so pass it on.  I am literally peeing myself with excitement here waiting!  . Still sending those rays of positivity to you x


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - everything is going to be hunky dory.  The gang are coming!  Yeeeeeeeaaaaaay!


----------



## suzymc

sturne - There's nothing I want more right now than updates from you. Did you see my comment on **? Just feeling pleased you're feeling more positive and calm. You are amazing!!! remember that.
Thanks regarding my scan next week. eek! xx
haha! Heapy is amazing isn't she. I keep telling her she needs to put these talents to a lot more use. Like Heapy I too am peeing myself with excitement. DH is on a constant update too. lol. So are mine & lexi's due date friends as you were mentioned awhile back because of your babies being monos and they've often asked about you since. They've all been sending you LOADS of prayers and positivity and best wishes.
woooooo hooooooooooooo 4 little pumpkins are on their way. All the best darling. Will be thinking of you lots and lots. Loads of      more of these      and LOTS of Love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi Sturne, hope you managed to get some rest last night and are not worrying too much. I have been thinking about you lots and sending lots of positive pumpkin thoughts and strength. Not long to go now and you will meet your family.

Take care, Ali x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sending lots of love Sturne I will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear your next update! X x x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - I am sooooo close to coming and running around the John Radcliffe corridors screaming "the gang are coming, the gang are coming!".  Reckon they may ban me though and I have to be there for Evans op in the next few months hahahahahaha.


----------



## suzymc

lol @ heapy! hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to be there too. Literally am peeing my pants with anticipation and excitement. xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Waiting to board at Westminster pier with my beautiful boy and thinking of yours Simone xx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi everyone,

Sorry i haven't had a chance to email over the last few days. Darren has been holding the laptop ransom to generate and email raffle tickets. First chance i've had.

*Sturne*, i've been praying that all will be will with the babies and i know i have posted on ** but just to say i'm thinking of you loads and wishing you and the babies and safe and healthy delivery  . The hospital sounds like they are very in control and i like that they have a clear plan for you all. I know it's scary being taken for a c-section when you weren't expecting it but they do know best and in no time at all you'll have your precious troop with you. Can't wait to hear your news  . XxX

*Loops*, thank you hun. Everytime i see the Houses of Parliment i know i'm near Issac's home.  Have a lovely day. XxX

*Suzy*, looking forward to hearing about your scan. XxX

*Lexi*, really pleased that the business is sorted. Wishing you and the poppets well for the scan next week hun. XxX

*10fingers*, enjoy your long weekend hun. LOVE vintage shop browsing! XxX

*10 fingers * and *Jade*, i'm joining the 'Team BFP' if thats okay? Due to start next month too...    XxX

*Heapy*, i hope you're doing okay hun. You've had a very diffcuilt few weeks. Thinking of you and DH. How is he doing? Hoping you are able to enjoy the long weekend  . XxX

*Whirl*, i'm holding it together, just! I'm glad i watched OBEM. It was very difficult and i struggled throughout, but the couple had messaged us as they had heard about Running for Isaac too and i wanted to see it for them. So very brave of them. UTI gone (yay!) but i have a horrid sty now. Glasses to hide it and ointment to make it better  . Hoping you have a lovely weekend hun. XxX

Hi to *Daisy*, *Charlotte* and *everyone else*. XxX

NOTE: NONE OF THIS IS IMPORTANT IN AS WE ARE ALL WAITING FOR NEWS FROM STURNE WHICH IS MUCH MORE EXCITING!!! FREE TO IGNORE ME AS I'M JUST CATCHING UP. So, todays, been a bit rubbish. I woke up with a sty today. Seriously?! It's my 'good' eye as well! I've still got the cyst on the other eyelid that has refused to go since the infecton! Think i've caught it early though and went and got some ointment from Boots. Then i went for a massage. The woman who has massaged me for the last two and a half years is leaving! It was very emotional. I purposely make everyone give me vouchers for massages every birthday and Christmas, i go to the special event evenings so i can get my 50% off etc, all because i know it keeps me relaxed during the IVF cycles. I have seen the same woman though all the cycles, my pregnancy with Isaac and the aftermath of loosing Isaac. She's become a friend. I cried though the whole massage! She cried! It was terrible! Now i have to start seeing someone else, but i'm just about to start another cycle and can't face not having her! Her new job is miles away too. Such silly things to get upset over but seriously, i'm like a sodding tap at the moment! I just feel like i 'need' her for it to work. I'm being completely superstitious. We're also trying to work out what to do for the next 'Isaac day' on Monday. He would have been gone for 8 months on Sunday and we try to mark the day by doing something we would have done if he was here.

Anyway, i hope you all have a lovely weekend girlies.

Much love,
Simone XxX


----------



## Whirl

Sturne thinking of you right now, wondering if you have met your babies yet?  Lots of love!!!

Simone Glad you managed to watch obem.  Gareth has to work on his essay tonight so I am going to watch it later.  Sorry you are feeling rubbish.  Stys are horrible.  And it is perfectly natural to be upset about your massage women, although I am sure that you will find another women just as good.  Will be thinking of you Monday as you and hubby take time to grieve and miss Isaac and celebrate his life.  Just a suggestion for Monday and you may think it is silly, or too upsetting, but have you thought about staying in but doing things that you would have done together with Isaac?  Maybe reading his 'Guess how much I love you' story books and spending family time all together, eating at his meal times (Bethany has her lunch at 12 and her dinner at half four, and when we are together at the weekend we all eat together) and thinking about some of the day to day routines that you would have had.  I do think about you and Darren everyday and little Isaac watching over you.      

love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Whirl.  I don't know if i could do that.  I find it hard to look at his stuff as it is.  I know this sounds silly, but it's almost as if it's mocking me sometimes - 'this is what you should have had'. I haven't been able to go in his cupboard since he died.  I know i will be able to eventually, but for now it's too hard.  Spending the day out keeps us busy too and stops me from moping.  Everyday is difficult but those anniversaries are a little more poignant somehow.  XxX

Any news yet Sturne? XxX


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - looking at pictures of Isaac I think he would like the aquarium.  Have you done that before? We are ok here and enjoying a weekend of lazing at home after lots of crazy running around.  DP is ok at the moment but not sure how he will be week after next at funeral as some of it will be so similar to his Dads so just spending lots of time keeping conversations open so he doesn't lock it all in.  So sad about your massuese and I totally get how you feel about wanting her to be with you for the next tx.  You have built a relationship of trust and respect.  Did she give you any recommendations of who you could use?  Could you then maybe fill in with a trip to her once a month as a treat or is she really too far for that?


----------



## sturne

Im a mummy. Babies delivered 5pm today, they weigh about a kilo each. They are all doing well so far, but it's early days. I'm in a lot of pain and haven't had a chance to see them yet. J has and taken some pics. I will try to post tomorrow.
Love you all xxxx and thanks for your support. Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Pumpkins 

WOW havent been on for 2 days and what news

Suzy eek 22+1 pure torture, mine was 21+1 and i thought that was bad enough!
Lexi  for your scan

Simone, i thought of you this week with the obem on **, i didnt watch but my thoughts were with you   

Sturne, mummy of 4 
Many  lot of           for your beautiful babies, i hope you arent too uncomfy now and i hope it isnt long until you are able to get to scbu and meet your miracles 

Happy Easter all

Donna


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - yeeeeeeaaaaaay the gang are here, the gang are here!  BIG congratulations to you both.  Now lots of water drinking and take the morphine.  Buzz them every four hours if you feel like you need it as sleep is soooo important.  They are very good weights too.  I can't wait to hear about how you get on in special care with them tomorrow.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - a beautiful frost tinged spring morning.  Hope you have found the perfect thing to do today with Isaac.  Thinking of you and much love


----------



## suzymc

sturne - woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo big HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you both. Well done miracle Mummy on the safe arrival of your 4 miracle babies. I am so happy for you. Sure it's early days but they are survivors hun. I hope the pain gets better for you soon. So can't wait for pics. Big hugs and I hope you feel yourself soon.        big group hug too. Lots of love xxxxxxxx



be back later everyone for other personals xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Wow amazing news to wake up to Sturne, huge congrats on the arrival of the 'fabulous four' hope you are feeling ok and managed to see them all. Wishing you all a speedy stay in hospital and that they all are healthy xxxx

Simone, I know the next few days will be so tough so sending you lots of hugs. I'm sorry I struggle to come up with words of wisdom for you like our lovely Heapy but hope you find something happy to do for your day tomorrow. Your husband has just written a lovely post on ** so I'm going to take his advice today - we went out last night with my brother who was a total prat and I woke up so angry about it but after Darren's post I'm going to let it go and take his advice about living for the moment. Lots of love to you both x

Afm got to cook a mammoth roast today so just trying to work out how to fit everything in our tiny ovens!! Will end up a disaster I'm sure but we'll have fun all the same. Happy Easter ladies xxxx


----------



## suzymc

Hi all
I've just had an email update from Sturne

Attached is pics my dh took. I still haven't seen them yet.
I feel out of it completely, think all the drugs. And in a lot of pain.
Feel free to update ff as I doubt I will post today. 
One baby is breathing on their own. The others are getting help. I am waiting for dh to arrive and then hopefully he can take me to see them. 


Oh bless her. I hope she gets to meet them soon. I am crying my eyes out. They are just so so precious.
I will add the pics she's sent for you all to see. xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

twin 2 x


----------



## suzymc

twin 3 x


----------



## suzymc

twin 4 x


----------



## Lexi2011

Beautiful babies, thanks for sharing Suzy. All the love in the world to Sharon x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - oh my god, thank you for posting!

Sturne - they are gorgeous.  If you get bored with any I will have one hahahahaha.  Even if it is the naughty one! They look really good and soooooo much better than my Becky did.  She had really intensive tubing, ventilating and also the jaundice sunbed.  Their equipment is really minimal.  I hope you have a lovely time getting to know each other today.  You can still express with the morphine so just keep it up regularly.  Remember that your uterus has stretched more than a singleton birth would so that now needs to contract.  Ask your midwives and the scbu team if you can take arnica for the bruising or whether it will be too much for the gang in your milk too.  Much love to you and J x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

*tears*! They are the most beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing - Sharon I hope you get to see your babies very soon and well done again on the arrival of your Easter bunnies  

Simone thinking of you today, as I do every day and I agree with Lexi Darren's ** post was the first of 2 things that made me cry today x x 

Lexi have a fun time today! I for once am not doing the cooking so ill be enjoying a MIL roast lunch today  

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Totally off topic post......so if I cook my roast beef and leave to rest so can fit potatoes etc in the oven, how long can I let the beef sit for (wrapped in foil) so it doesn't over cook? 

I know some of you are good chefs so HELP pls?! Ps pls respond ASAP I'm panicking


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Lexi I'm sure Suzy will advise better than me, but  I'd say it would keep warm enough for a good half hour under foil in a warm place, and whilst it won't continue to cook as such, it will rest. So I'd probably do it just shy of what you want to achieve in terms of time and 'doneness' - resting it won't turn it into a leather boot, quite the opposite, so don't over cook if that make sense x (but don't cook to med rare thinking it will turn to well done as I'm pretty sure this wont happen as when I've undercooked beef before I've had to shove it back in the oven for those who don't like it pink x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ps it won't matter if the beef isn't piping hot anyway as once the hot veg etc and gravy is on you won't notice x


----------



## suzymc

lol bless ya Lexi. Your oven really is small isn't it. Good luck.
I rested a beef joint once for 30mins wrapped well in lots of tin foil and then cooked my roasties in that time. It sort of worked but the oven needs to be mega hot to get the roasties brown. If you par boil them for 15 mins it will help their cooking and skin crispiness. (in fact 20mins wouldn't hurt) Also if you have any animal fat to cook them in it will speed up the browning. J is right, it won't over cook in that time. But I did do a nearly well done joint once and it did end up with no pink. So maybe just slightly under cook it to what you are wanting to acheive. But only by about 5 mins. xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi everyone


Happy Easter! Sturne comgratulation to you and your hubby, well done.  How amazing that you're a mummy of 4 now.  Great photos, hope you are recovering wel and that you've managed to see them now. 


Love to all xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yes, top tip there from our Suze - if they're big enough chucks, 20 mins is ok, if smaller, 15-20 as sometimes they disintegrate. My top extra tip would be after par boiling them, given them a good shake in the colander, then tip them in to the piping hot oil and give them a good coating. This makes them really fluffy under the yummy cripsiness. I agree whack up the temp and keep basting every 15-20 mins and they crisp up in no time - good luck!  Yum yum I want roast potatoes x


----------



## Lexi2011

Thanks girls, you're the best xxx


----------



## suzymc

lol that's true J. I only like my roasties really big as they always shrink so much so yes only 15-20 if they're nice and big tatties xx Or you could just serve them all mash? lol
p.s. can we both come please?


----------



## suzymc

OK I have a chance to read back properly now.... after a massive hit of garlic.      This baby has to come out loving garlic as much as us. I'm getting kicked even more since so fingers crossed it's from appreciation

loops - westminster pier? you away for the weekend xx

simone - well it's great there's still lots of people buying raffle tickets to keep Darren so busy. Thanks regarding my scan. eek! So sorry about your sty. Mark had one a few years back and eventually had to have it removed. So I shall keep my fingers crossed yours is fixed without this. That's the last thing you need. Poor you. Oh hun. Totally understandable how upsetting it is for you having your lovely massage lady leave. Maybe see it more as a step forwards than a step back? A new start for your future? Have you had any ideas for Monday yet. I've had a few thinking sessions for you but I'm coming up a bit of a blank. I thought as it was Spring you could do something that involves spring? Is there a farm you could go to and offer to help out for the day or farm centre with lambs etc to feed? Or maybe plant new things in your garden if you have one? If not is there somewhere you could do this? It'd be nice for what you do to be Easter related. Or perhaps take some eggs to children on a hospital ward?

donna marie - lol yep total torture. It will be 10 whole weeks between scans. I am feeling a bit more calm and happy about it now it's just a few days away and I got my first proper hard kicks/fists etc yesterday. Barely stopped since  Happy days.

heapy - lol @ you offering to have one. They do look really good don't they. Their skin is amazing.

lexi - oh and the MOST important thing to remember when doing a big roast dinner is to stay calm. Even if you feel it's not going right it won't matter as it will all come together and gravy hides a multitude of sins. what you doing with the beef and roasties?

Love and Happy Easter to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

We've got 2 ovens suze, I think I'm over dramatising it as bought the biggest joint of beef known to man!!! I may kill Jonny today, really really really winding me up. Why are men such pricks sometimes?


----------



## suzymc

haha! nothing like too much drama when preggers with twins. Oh hun. Men are pricks sometimes because they're men!!! Simple as. What's he been doing? Can't he go out for a bit? 
I can almost taste the horseradish sauce from over heere xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Congratulations Sturne!!!  I’m so very happy for you and i’m hoping the troop are doing well.  The photos are just gorgeous!  How are they today?  How are you doing too?  I can imagine you’re in pain and extremely tired.  So very happy for you.  XxX

Heapy, how strange as i was thinking of the aquarium as it’s right by St.Thomas’!  Great minds...  She’s given me a recommendation and we said we’ll keep in contact.  I will definitely go and see her when i have time and money.  I’m sure the funeral will be difficult, it’s often when things become ‘real’.  You are doing a great job at standing side by side with him, and being there for when he’s ready to talk.  That’s all you can do hun and in time he will open up. It took me about 4 months before i started to talk to anyone properly about Isaac.  Darren and I joke that i am the ‘man’ in our relationship!  He’s happy to show emotion whereas i don’t really wear my heart on my sleeve. Big hugs.  XxX

Lexi, Darren has extracted some wisdom?!  Never thought i’d see the day!  I’m glad you feel you can let it go with your brother.  I went out for dinner with some friends yesterday and they were asking about how things were going with the house move.  I told them it was likely to fall through as there are county court judgements on the house we are buying. The owner is having trouble clearing them.  They said it must be so stressful.  We just shrugged our shoulders and said it wasn’t really.  I am amazed at how the little things just don’t stress me anymore.  That can only be a good thing. Enjoy your roast!  My oven’s tiny too so no idea how i’m going to get everything in it today!  XxX
P.S.  Cover the meet with foil then a couple of towels and you can rest it for up to two hours easy.  

10fingers, i wish i wasn’t cooking!  Enjoy hun.  XxX

Suzy, i love the idea about the Easter eggs.  I’m about to find out if that would be okay to do!  Yay!  Great idea.  Thank you so much for sharing the photos.  XxX


Love to everyone today.  XxX


----------



## suzymc

Simone -      Yay. Fingers crossed you can do that. How lovely if you can. I can paypal you a donation for eggs if you'd like? lmk xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Done!  We have rang the hospital.  We can't get in to the main Evelina as we don't have a main contact there to arrange things but we can go to the Neonatal unit.  So, we have spent £39 on Easter Eggs and we are going to drop 11 off for the nurses and drop 11 off at the parents room too.  Maybe it will make them smile a little during what is essentially a difficult time for them. We are going to the Aquarium after too.  Feel good about this.  We did the same at Christmas but we didn't thin about doing it for Easter.  Great idea Suzy! Thank you for the offer too. XxX


----------



## Whirl

Congratulations Sharon, and thank you for sharing your photos you have four beautiful little babies.  Hope you are doing well xxx

Simone glad to hear you have sorted something to do tomorrow, the Easter eggs sound like a fab idea.

Lexi how did the meal go?

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

Simone -     Aw what a very special and lovely day you are going to have today. Great news. Everyone will more than appreciate it hun

lexi - yeah! do tell. how did it go? 

love 2 all
me I'm in a blind panic. I thought I had march, april and may to finish off my work. I really really can't believe I didn't realise it was actually March and now it's April....... until this morning. Seriously this pregnancy brain malarky is a real worry!!!! I've just told Mark there's no chance everything will be sorted and my reason why. He just laughed at me, lol. HELP! Can anyone come do some alphabeticalising and listing for me please? lol 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies,

Sorry for not posting sooner, thank you so much for all your kind messages and ** messages. I'm really overwhelmed.
So yesterday I got to meet my babies for the first time. They are amazing. Everyone at the hospital was just so happy with how they were performing. One boy at birth didn't even need help with breathing....however last night around 3am we got woken up by one of the nurses instructing us to go downstairs to scbu as two of the babies took a turn for the worse. I got in the wheelchair, as still can't walk very far-I thought I had a high pain threshold but seriously have never been in so much pain. Dh and I got to scbu and was told that basically two of my babies (a boy and a girl) had to have extra help with their breathing as air was escaping from the lung. They have now given extra breathing support to all of them as a precortionary measure, but hopefully two will be off in the next 12 hours, one girl in next few days but the boy maybe up to a week. 
It was just so scary, but am trying to remain positive. We did get told that this quite usual in premature babies, but seeing all the monitors etc,and seeing so many tubes attached to them is just worrying.
Please send me positive vibes and pray for them. They are just so tiny. 
Anyway we have finally decided on names.
Quad 1 boy 1 James Anthony
Quad 2 boy 2 Joshua Harry
Quad 3 girl 1 Lauren Mary
Quad 4 girl 2 Emily Rose

Thankfully last night we got given a family room, which is great. Imagine if dh couldn't of stayed last night, and then I would have to of dealt with everything on my own. I can't even manage to get in and out of bed on my own let alone anything else.
have been trying to express milk. Not much is coming at the moment, a tiny bit. But hopefully will get more through today.
So bye for now and hope everyone is ok and enjoying Easter.
Lots of love
S
Xxxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296502.720#ixzz2PC9QLoOj


----------



## suzymc

Sturne - Good morning amazing Mummy 
Oh hun that is such great news DH could stay last night. What a worry. Oh just imagine if he hadn't have been there. 
That is really positive that they are giving you time frames for the babies coming off their breathing equipment. They are doing grand hun, even with their emergency. They are in the best hands, it must be so scary seeing them so helpless. It won't be long until their lungs are strong enough. Bless them. Lovely to hear from you today. You must be so tired. They do look very healthy hun. Their skin just looks so pink and perfect.
I really hope the pain gets better for you soon     
I just adore all their names. Perfect 
It takes a few days for your milk so just stick at it and it shouldn't be long. One friend of mine took 6 days with her twins.
Loads more love and kisses to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Sturne glad your dh was with you last night, and that the hospital are doing everything they can to care for your little ones.  They look so beautiful and I love their names.  I will keep praying for them all.  

At the moment you are producing colostrum in tiny amounts, a newborns stomach is smaller than a marble so it is designed to be taken in tiny amounts, less than a teaspoonful per feed.  I imagine that Joshua, James, Lauren and Emily's tummys are even smaller.  It took me about four days for my milk to come in, but colostrum is the best stuff for them at the moment as it contains the nutrients and antibodies that they need now.  Remember that the more frequently you express (every few hours if you can) the more milk your body will produce as it works on a supply and demand basis.  Have the hospital given you an electric pump?

Suzy good luck with the work!  try not to get too stressed over it  

Simone thinking of you today   

Whirl  xxx


----------



## Whirl

ps Sturne the breastfeeding board on the ff site is really helpful


----------



## Lexi2011

Sturne, what beautiful names you've chosen for your gorgeous babes. You are such an inspiration how you've handled all of this and I hope in the months to come I'm as calm as you are during the birth etc. Sounds like the babies are in the very best hands and praying for you they all start breathing on their own soon. Xxxx

 today for Simone another inspirational lady xxxx


----------



## sturne

Ahh bless you whirl and lexi. Thank you. 

Simone -   for today

Xxxx(I have to put 4 kisses now, one for each baby)


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - I know how awful it is to have the news that they are offering further help for breathing but it is pretty standard.  Becky was ventilated for five days and pretty much stayed in her incubator for about two of the three weeks.  She was under the jaundice light for three days too.  Sometimes it felt like every time I went down to see them she had something else rigged up but then before I knew it those things were less and less.  As whirl said the next few days are just colostrum and it is only usually around 1-3 mls that comes off per express.  They had me doing it by hand and into a minute syringe until day two when they gave me the pump.  Don't worry too much on volume but just keep doing it every two hours if you get the chance to get your milk up and running.  I love their names too.  Crappy you are in so much pain but I bet that is everything shrinking.  Good you got a family room so you could be together.  It makes a big difference.  Look forward to hearing your updates x


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - you Easter bunny with all your eggs to hand out.  I bet they will be massively appreciated at times that will be hard for others.  Funny how you were already thinking aquarium.  Have a nice bit of quality reflecting time together with the fishes.  Much love to you today


----------



## sturne

Heapy - how do you do it? You always know the right thing to say    yes you are also right as Joshua is also under the jaundice light.
Just waiting for my mum and dad to arrive and then will go to see them again.

Xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Sturne - I just remember everything that happened with the girls and how I felt.  Even down to the jealousy of nurses feeding them etc.  I know I told you about arguing with one nurse who had fed Emily early instead of waiting for me to get there at 7.30am to breast feed.  I know it can be tough to see them sometimes look like they are taking a step backwards and the worry then of what it all means.  When you get through these next few weeks you will look back and know that all the new mums stepping in scbu are feeling exactly the same way, while you are packing up your bits and getting the house ready to go home.  Just like to reassure you that all that is happening is part of the journey in scbu.  One day you too will have a house full of teens bickering....


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Good luck today suze x


----------



## mungoadams

morning ladies. so sorry for not being around. Suzy texted me about your news sturne.

wonderful. CONGRATULATIONS sturne!       

of course must be v stressful with them in scbu. you have lots of advice and support and I can only imagine how it must feel. might not believe it but i have thinking of you for a few weeks, and sending you lots of pp. i am sure the current hugely stressful days will soon be behind you as heapy says.

sorry guys i havent been around. hope you are all well? I am manically busy at work, combined with 3 weeks of being on inositol to control blood sugars (leading upto my cycle - DR starts apr 29th) making me feel very sick and double dose of thyroxine making sure i wake up like clock work at 4am. exhausted, nauseous and on the pill so even more hormonal and tearful than i was before. it's not that bad really and only another 8 weeks and the nausea/insomnia drugs will stop. i have to run to catch a train now so dont have time to read properly and have a big deadline so no time this week really sorry  I know i am being selfish and a pants friend to you all . we are off for a 5 day break in wales till next wednesday (hoping even if i dont sleep i can rest).. but home and not working  next thursday or friday so promise to post then and find out how you all are. have been thinking of you all lots and feeling guilty for being so awol. love to all. xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

good luck for suzy of course, guessing a scan? 

sorry for being pants to you all!!!


----------



## suzymc

I'm really confused..... Sarah's just wished me good luck for today too. Have I said the wrong day somewhere? Scan is Friday at 9am.... not today  xxx but thanks anyway, lol

Sturne - any news? Did you see my message on here the other day? I didn't address it to you at first so you may have missed it xx

mungo - lovely to see you on here.  Oh gosh! All those drugs don't sound like a barrel of fun. Poor you. Ah well, all in a good cause though hey. Hey! don't beat yourself up, totally understand how busy you are. Enjoy Wales 


AFM - After 4 days of horrid pain and numbness all down the outside of my right leg I have googled and done a post to my due date friends to confirm my problem.... it seems I have a trapped Scatia nerve.  It's very unpleasant and getting me down a bit. But seeing consultant on Friday for anomoly scan so fingers crossed he can advise and perhaps prescribe me some form of treatment. Going to get a pregnancy belt to see if it will relieve the pressure. I am loving all my new big kicks etc and they are getting me through this. I feel like a right moaner sorry. Also got a surprise parcel today from Mark with a I heart my bump top. Bless him. Cheered me right up. 

Love 2 all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Thank you for your kind thoughts on Monday. XxX

*Suzy*, i had that while i was pregnant. I dragged my leg around work for nearly a week. I did acupuncture and the next day it had literally gone! Maybe give it a try? Good luck tomorrow Suzy. Looking forward to hearing your news. XxX

*Sturne*, i know its so scary seeing all the tubes and machines but they are in the best place and i can honestly say that i saw many premature babies doing really well in the neonatal unit and moving on from SCBU  . As their lungs continue to mature the ventilation will reduce, and as you said hopefully by the end of the week they wont need any extra help. Its good that the hospital have given you a family room, i was so grateful i had Darren with me. I remember being wheeled around neonatal. C-section is painful, but i found the chair a hindrance and kept hiding it at reception. I hope you are starting to heal. Beautiful names for the babies and they are great fighters. Im praying they make a speedy improvement and will be out of SCBU soon.  XxX

*Heapy*, i thought about the Aqurium as it is literally right by St.Thomas and water always makes me feel calm. How are things with DH? I hope you're coping too.  XxX

*Whirl * and *Lexi*, hugs  . Thank you for thinking of me and hoping youre both well. XxX

*Mungo*, we are cycle buddies! My calculations show that 23rd April i start to DR. XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

Sorry i havent get a chance to pop on for a few days. Darrens been busy using the laptop for tickets! Sunday was an emotional day and i was feeling a bit low. For those of you who are friends with me on ** or follow Running for Isaac youll know that we decided for our Isaac day we would take Easter Eggs up to the Evelinas Neonatal unit for the nurses and the parents and families. We thought wed have to leave them at the Neonatal reception but we were invited in to chat to a few of Isaacs nurses and give them the eggs personally. We hoped the chocolate would help them through their shifts, and would be a nice way to say thank you. It was lovely to see them but it brought up a lot of emotions standing in NICU. We had to scrub up to gain entry in to the unit, we could see the bed Isaac was in and all the machines around its newest patient. It was so sad to see the parents and families waiting in the NICU parents room too, so scared and so desperate. I remember those feelings well. We left some eggs for them too in the hope it would bring a small smile to their faces. It was a difficult day but it felt good to do something small for the unit.

We also hit our first target of £15,000! It was thanks to wonderful people like you who have donated to the cause. Thank you everyone! XxX. Our aim is to get to £25,000 by the end of the year. This would provide the unit with a NICU bed and machinery needed if they so wish to use it on that.

I started my period yesterday. So, it was all systems go and we rang the clinic. Because the last cycle was abandoned due to poor response to the DR drugs (my lining wouldnt thin out) i expected to be told we would do short protocol instead. They asked for my weight and because i have lost the weight they wanted they want to do long protocol again. They couldnt work out why the Suprecur hadnt worked before but they believe it was my weight. I hope thats the case and now itll work. They dont want to take me off long as it has been successful in the past. Im nervous but I know i have to trust them

Anyway, off to counselling in a bit. Trying to work out how im going to cope with coming back to work. Trying not to think about it but i feel the dread approaching!

Lots of love ladies,
Simone XxX


----------



## loopskig

Hey chickies,

 Well done amazing Sturne for growing those cute cute cute cute poppets. Congratulations on the arrival of James, Joshua, Lauren and Emily. Gorgeous names for gorgeous babies. So thrilled for you. Yes you have a way to go yet until they are fighting fit for home time but day by day they will get a little stronger. I am so overwhelmed and over the moon for you.

Suze _ I'll take the hit for scan confusion, Sorry! I think at one point when I was rushing you mentioned one day apart for your and Lexi scans and I put it on out hof the wrong way. In my mind I did know its friday though. I didn't think anyone looked at the HoF but it helps me keep track of us all. Especially now we have 15 Pumpkin babies to cherish and another 3 on the way. Thinking of you for Friday!! xx xx x

Lexi - all the best for tomorrow  

Hooray for seeing your little beauts on screen.

My very best favourite mate 'Auntie farms' has her 12w scan tomorrow too. She's had a fair amount of bleeding and so has been really anxious to get to this point. She'll be 13w +6 tomorrow so she's been very patient like out Suze.

Jade, Simone, 10FT, all happy thoughts as you gear up to tx. Lovely to hear from you too Gutter Girl  

Daisy are you fast approaching a cycle too?

Thinking especially of Charlotte, Ali, Shirl, Heaps, Grace

Don't suppose anyone has heard recently from Anna/Ruth lately?

LOVE to all, always, and tonnes of it,
Loops xx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sorry Suze I got confused, good luck for Friday and Lexi for today x

Will catch up later, currently feeling v sick after taking my abs this morning - I've been ok up to now. Trying to force some brekkie down. Off for my endo scratch today eek x


----------



## suzymc

good luck for your endo scratch later hun. No idea what happens but good luck..... xxxxxxxx

bebackl8r xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

10 F&T - Hope you endo scratch goes ok - let me know, thinking about having it done but don't know if I'm too much of a wuss.  Is it the doxy that's making you feel sick?  I normally take mine with food and glass of water xx


Good Luck for today Lexi x


Yeah loops going to be starting in May - eeek.  Excited and scared at the same time x


Suzy - hows your leg now?  Are you feeling any better?


Love Daisy xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

10fingers, good luck today Hun. I hope it goes okay. XxX. 

Lexi, good luck today too lovely. XxX. 

Daisy, not long now! I'm starting at the end of the month!  XxX.


----------



## sturne

10 fingers and lexi - good luck for today. X

Will try and post later, so busy just non stop. Babies are doing well (wellthey were yesterday) off to see them shortly. 

Love you all xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

I'm glad to hear that Sturne. Hope the quads have a good day today Hun. I can imagine its super busy. Hoping your recovering from c-section too. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Simone - Oh dragging your leg around... that's me. It feels like it's not really part of me anymore. It's been burning really badly today. I'll ask about acupuncture but when I did look into it ages ago there's no-one in my area who does it and I can't afford to travel right now  Interesting it cured you though. I've got some exercises to try, so fingers crossed. Plus who knows what he may suggest tomorrow. Maybe nothing! lol. Monday sounds like it was a perfect way to remember and do something for Isaac. That is just the best news that you've now reached £15k. Wow! Isaac will be so so proud of you both. Interesting they've put you back on long protocol because you've lost the weight. Well if that's what they're happy with then I guess you have to go with trusting them. Afterall they do know a lot more than we do.

loops - OK that's fine, we'll blame you then     I know amazing how many pumpkins there are in our patch. And with many pumpkins cycling soon we'll have lots more bfps to celebrate too. yay. Aw I hope all went well with your friends 12 week scan today. Please let us know. No not heard from Anna or Ruth of late. 

daisy - any developments for your next cycle? aw legs rubbish. thx 4 asking though. Stupid thing. Seeing consultant tomorrow for our anomoly scan so will badger him about it then.

sturne - aw I hope you had a lovely visit to see your babies today. how are they doing? Has the pain eased off a bit? any milk?

1 more sleep. eek! I'm concentrating on asking about my leg more so it takes my mind off worrying about the baby. Stupid thing is killing me  Leg that is not baby!!

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Suzy, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. You have been so patient to wait - enjoy it xxx

I'm so excited we've got some more pumpkins cycling soon - 10ft, Simone, Jadey, Mungo & Daisy P - I am rooting for you every step of the way ladies xxx

Sturne, sending lots of snuggles to your gorgeous 4. Glad to hear they're doing well xx

Afm - our scan went well today, both babies look great and growing as they should. Twin 1 was kicking the other one in the head through the membrane - needless to say they are both boys! We are just thrilled they appear to be healthy but not taking one second for granted. 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Such fantastic news Lexi! Two boys!  Yay!  Had to be really seeing they like to kick each other, I'm sure girl twins are more dignified!    XxX. 

All the best tomorrow Suzy. I'm sure all's well but I understand the anxiety well. Hopefully they can give you some advice about your leg too. Looking forward to your news!  XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

More whoops and yays for Lexi! X x 

Suze hope you get some help for your aches and pains soon x

Simone, what a lovely gesture for the hospital, Isaac will be so proud a d £15k is just awesome. Great to hear you'll be cycling again soon x

Mungo lovely to hear for you and great news too you're on the cycle path! Sorry to hear life is manic, don't you apologise, us pumpkins know the score. Here for you x

Sturne great news on the fab 4, looking forward to more updates and pics x

Daisy p, yes doxy, but just this morning, maybe I was nervous about the scratch and that added to it but it says 20 mins before food on the instructions and as I have porridge I've been trying to leave it 30 mins min due to the milk x

Loops hope you've enjoyed half term with joe x

Hi heaps, whirl, Jadey and everyone else. More   for Charlotte x x 

Afm more little dramas this week (I love a drama it seems) but all sorted and ok. Will update diary in a bit but endo scratch was 'ok' and also had ZW acup which was good. Next count down is for d reg scan next Thursday. I also think I need to switch to gluten free after being advised on this for the 3rd time....hmmmmm

Love to all x


----------



## loopskig

Forgot the afm last time. We went to my brother and baby nephew 9m in Orpington Good Friday then on to Bil with baby due end April Eltham. Saturday natural history muse, hamleys, buck pal, big Ben. Joe did great with just a few stints on shoulders. Sunday egg polling then up to mother in South Bucks. Monday nice long dog walk with ma before home for bed time. Fun had by all.

Best mate scan fine. Glad to hear the boys are already wrestling Lex.

Say hi to McBean from all of us 2moro Suze xx


----------



## sturne

Lexi - so glad your scan went well. Congrats n team blue   

10 fingers- glad the endo scratch was ok. Just think it will all be worth it very soon.

Suzy - good luck fr scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Look forward to reading your updates. MILK don't mention that word!!! Just joking. Will update below.

Simone- well done for reaching 15k,that's great news.

Afu, where to start? Babies- doing great today. Josh has joined his sister in HDU. So only two in intensive care now. James is off ventilator now, doing much better. 
I have spent most of day in breast feeding clinic. I started expressing on Sunday. All was fine until yesterday when nothing would come out. So painful. So today we tried everything to get things moving again. After a few tears after trying,trying,trying and nothing coming out Finally it worked...Need to be up at 2am to do again, and then 6am. I can quite see how some people give up. But for me it is something I can do for them, as I can't do much else at the moment.
I could have goe home today, but we managed to stay here for another night. Tomorrow we are registering the births first thing and then moving into accommodation that scbu have nearby the hospital, which is free and available for parents who live far away and have abies in scbu.
First thing this morning we were live on the radio being interviewed by tony Blackburn, they wanted a follow up from last week. So that was quite interesting doing it live over the phone.

Right better get some sleep before 2am.

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Just quick one for Suzy - enjoy the scan Hun.  Looking forward to seeing pics x

Be back on later x


----------



## sturne

Just another quick update. Now have three in HDU. They are doing so well. Just James to catch up his sisters and brother. But they reckon he has done well, and won't be far behind. So happy!! 
Xxx

Suzy - as I said yesterday, thinking of you today.xx


----------



## loopskig

FABULOUS NEWS Sharon! Conception/birth is such a miracle to me but I'm especially thrilled and amazed at how great a job your tough little cookies are doing. The foursome are clearly keen to get themselves super strong and healthy ready for some fun times with you mummy! Do try not to get too hung up on the milk thing. You'll keep at it and do your very best. I trust that there will be an abundance of milk for those poppets coming soon but even if not you (and they) will be fine. Easy for me to say I know but the more harrassed you are the harder it will be. Ha ha as if anyone can you tell you to relax! I found it hard enough with just one tiny teense to worry about. Still, its only for life darling   
WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF WRINKLES     

PS. not sure if your AFM/AFU was a typo or not but I love it.

Lots of love from your overwhelmed mate, 
Loops xx x x xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just quickly popping on to say that is fabulous new Sturne. They are doing fabulously well and in no time all 4 will be together. They are tough little troop! XxX. 

Suzy, I hope all has gone well today. XxX. 

Hi and love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Thank you lovely ladies

Well here's another one for Team blue. Yup sorry! You know how Mark so wanted to stay team cream. Well it just couldn't be helped. Our little boy is in such a bizarre position right now that we just couldn't escape seeing his boy bits. So much so we have no proper scan pic to share  But we had some amazing views of his face. Consultant even swapped to 3d/4d colour for a few mins. He is 100% healthy and we got to watch & see various bits of him for about 25 mins. Been celebrating ever since. Basically he's spines curved up and round instead of chilling on his back, his head is down from my left boob and his legs are tucked right back round and by his face. So he's bum is at bottom right (may be why I've got this nerve problem). At one point we had a view of 2 feet and 1 hand all at his face. Amazing. Love him so much. I am also now sporting some very uncomfy DVT stockings. Ripped off at the pharmacy - 65euros for two pairs. Gave me a full measurement etc and I swear she was being kind. Half my thigh fat is being dug in around them. But I guess something is being done. Could get v hot in the summer!!!! 
I was fine a bit ago sat with my legs down but I just put them on my beanbag and right legs gone numb again. So feet are back on the floor! Surely even with DVT stockings my legs need to be up and rested?

lexi - yay! now we match in expecting boys too  amazing how many boys there are going to be. hehe! xxxxxx

10fingers - Off now to read your diary. eek! xxxxxx p.s. I say it's time to go gluten free hun

Sturne - oh hun. what fantastic news on your babies. aren't they just amazing. bless them. oh poor you and your milk. bless you. That is fantastic news that you get to stay in free accomodation near the hospital. wow. Tony Blackburn!!!!! hehehe!!!!! I bet that was an amazing thing to do. Isn't James the one who breathed for himself after being born? Ahhhh won't be long now until he can join his brother and sisters  They are doing so so well hun. 


Update on leg - since coming on to type it's now burning!!! the stupid expensive stockings are making NO difference. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Lots of Love to all, have a good weekend
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. loops, gr8 to hear your best mates scan went well xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - proper reply after reading your diary..... eek! Trust DP to get all wimpy once the drugs started making him ill. Good you gave him a talking too. eek! to now being Day 5 of DR'ing. Hope the injecting is still going ok. boooo to the unexpected expenses. that's not right at all. Make sure you do get 1.5-2litres of water a day now hun. lots of these      and everything crossed for next weeks DR scan xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy congratulations! So glad your scan went well, and you got to spend all that time watching your baby boy. Sorry about the leg and back pain. I don't know if it will help, but I got back back ache and swollen feet from about week 25 of my pregnancy. I put my feet up as much as possible, but could not stay in one position for long so used to walk around regularly (not a problem as I was always going to the loo!) Have you got a birthing ball? It may be worth pumping it up soon and sitting on that rather than a chair some of the time. Also, I got some proper granny pants that had a back and bump support built in to them, not attractive but did help!

Sturne what fantastic news, three little ones out of special care and James hopefully not far behind! And well done on the breastfeeding, I struggled the first few days and that was without expressing so you have done so well. How much do all the babies weigh now? Are they in the tiny baby clothes? Don't worry about the tears, its all completely normal for the first few weeks (the first few weeks I cried whenever Bethany cried and poor dh was comforting us both!) your hormones and emotions are all over the place.

Loops its good to hear from you sounds like you had a fab weekend. How is Joe?

10fingers glad things are going ok, lots of luck with the downregging, thinking of you   

Lexi so glad your scan went well, and congratulations on two little boys! Sounds like you already have your hands full with them kicking in the womb! Will continue to hope and pray that they continue to do well 

Daisy not long now until you start, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Simone how are you doing at the moment? I really liked the poem that you linked to on ********. I am glad the nurses appreciated your visit on Monday and I am sure that the parents did too. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you to see Isaac's bed and all of the babies and parents that were there. I really hope you manage to raise the target that you are aiming for, and I'm sure that Isaac is so proud of you and Darren      Thinking of you as well as you prepare to start a new cycle of treatment and also think about returning to work.

Mungo its always lovely to hear from you, don't worry about posting regularly just when you are able to do it. Hope you are having a lovely time in Wales, and that you are managing to get some sleep and the nausea is stopping. How is your polytunnel? I have some seedlings that have been on the windowsill since the end of feb but its too cold to move them on!

AFM not much to report really. We have been looking at tents as we are thinking about going camping in the summer, I must be mad! Bethany is her usual cheerful self, doing a lot of screeching. I got her this to wear to her thanksgiving in 2 weeks:
http://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-baby-spotted-dress/p382483?colour=Navy

Love to all

Whirl xxx

/links


----------



## suzymc

Whirl - Thank you (again hehe! xxx) I still can't believe we got such a long scan as there was already 4 other people in the waiting room. lol. It's funny you say about swollen feet because the lady who fitted me for my stockings was surprised not to see any swelling....on my ankles or my legs when I told her it was a suspected blood clot. Apparently blood clots only occur in about 1 in 2,000 pregnancies and I only have one complaint that fits the signs of DVT. I really don't think that's what's wrong with me!!! But I'll give the stockings a go. They are driving me     though. They are soooooooooo uncomfy. I was wide awake 3 times last night with various pains caused by the stupid things. I'm sure it's a nerve problem. Especially seeing the position our little boy is in right now! If I have to wear them in the summer there will be tears. I nearly cried last night as they were driving me insane and my leg was still burning/numb. Poor Mark must have had to examine me in my stockings about 10 times! It's not too great right now either. I haven't got a birthing ball no as I'm pretty sure it'll be a c-sec for me. I am getting a back pregnancy support so fingers crossed that works/changes things. The strange thing is it's worse when walking/standing or sitting with my legs up while upright. Lying down is my only bareable position but now with the stockings that's horrid too.   
Aw never too mad for camping. Should be lots of fun. Aw Bethany's dress is just divine. Does it come in adult sizes too? lol. I can't wait to see pics  I'm sure all will go well on the day with your parents. Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

All gone a bit quiet on the PP front 

*MAY MEET
Sooooooooo I'm over for defo in May and my free wekend for next pumpkin get together would be the 25th 26th May. Who can make it and on what day as will be seeing brother etc on day we don't meet? I could do a week meet if it's only home ladies that can make it.*
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Suzy - I would definitely be up for meeting but realistically depends where you are thinking? I know last time we met closer to me so it would be fairer to be closer to Heapy / Sturne etc. I'm starting to waddle already so by the end of May will be 28 weeks so not sure practically i'll make a long journey!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend? 

Sturne how are those gorgeous babies doing?  

xxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Lexi - Well I guess it'll depend on who can come etc. If it's the weekend I'm sure we can do more Midlands area again   xxxx

sturne - I agree with lexi...... how are the miracles? desperate for news xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Right this is my eighth attempt at a post. Ism going to do batches so nothing can pop up and when I return to screen it is blank

Here goes


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - crap that you are already feeling poo and tx hasn't even started.  Good job the end result will be worth it.  Hope Wales saw you getting lots of relaxing!  Big hugs and relaxation vibes x

Simone - well done on weightloss and the option opening up for next tx.  It is so scary to put your faith in the clinic hands, especially when we start to see what other options have helped others.  They will know what they are doing though and I guess a bit of blind faith will be required.  Hope that counselling is helping with the impending return to work.  Thinking of you x

Loops - hope things are good?  Did Joe have a lovely Easter?  I love your ** pics of him.  Such a happy chappy

Ok that's post 1.....


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - urge to anti bi nausea!  Am reading your diary to keep in the loop.  Looks like everything is going well.  DR scan Thursday then?  Urgh to gluten free

Daisy - so nice to see a few of you are cycle buddies.  Very excited to watch your journey  

Lexi - amazing news on your scan and congratulations on boys being confirmed.  Yeay boy gang!  Hope you are enjoying the name selecting?

Sturne - amazing news in the gang!  They are doing soooo well and I am very glad to hear it.  Can't wait to meet them. Don't you worry on that expressing.  Sometimes the let down will resist.  I alway found a nice little boob massage - by you, this is not kinky! - always got things moving.  If I had a delay in it coming after that then try to hand express a few drops first.  Sometimes the boobs don't like the falseness of machinery.  Hot flannels/ paper towels, will also help flow.  Also make sure you are eating and drinking while expressing as you would when breast feeding.  What have they predicted as a hospital stay?

Suzy in her granny stockings- have they explored pgd with you too.  That can present like sciatica but is really the pain of your pelvis expanding and changing.  My friend had it and was really debilitated by it and it sound similar to your pains no sensations.

Ok that's post 2......


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - camping!  You are so brave.  Nice to hear Bethany is screeching away.  We too have a nice display on the different vocal registers.  Her dress is gorgeous!  Need more ** pics!

I can do a Birmingham meet potentially.  The only thing that will change that is if Ev has his op then.  Still waiting for our date to be sent.  

AFM - two and half weeks to our hols in Portugal.  Sat here making lists of what I need to take for Ev.  The nightmare of a baby on prescription formula and requiring special diet.  DP has researched the food brands in case we need a dairy free option there in packet food.  We have DP uncle funeral tomorrow which will be so sad.  Then end of week I have my second grievance meeting so potential of a crap week ahead!  On the bright side on the back of my baby wearing obsession I have had a bag idea that I am about to put into action, utilising my mums sewing machine skills.  Might even have a go at applique!  Sling obsession is getting quite severe and DP was unexpectedly off Friday so caught my new purchase.....uh oh.  Luckily he liked it very much but I now have to sell a wrap as he says I have too many. Boohoohoo.... Best hope the one in the post arrives when he isn't here tee hee!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Heaps well done on the postathon. Sending you   ahead of tomorrow and the grievance meeting, tough week ahead indeed x x yes scan on thurs if the witch turns up! 

Suzy great ** updates, so happy all is well with mcblue. Re the meet, that is the bank hol weekend isn't it? Well, it's a dilemma time for me. I've booked to go to our friends wedding leaving on a flight on tues 21st coming back weds 29th to Spain. But the reality is (I think) if I get a bfp I won't be going as I don't think I'll be able to fly? DP will still go though as its his friend. So I guess I may be free but obviously won't know until nearer the time x hope the pain is better? 

Whirl gorgeous dress fr Bethany, so cute x

Sturne great news on team sturne. Can't wait to see more pics x

Love to everyone else ESP daisy p, Simone and Jadey my cbuddies and Lexi, loops and mungo. More   for Charlotte if you're reading and everyone else x

Afm I'm doing diary updates probs every couple of days. Lazy I know but I hope you don't mind me not repeating all here as trying to cut time spent on FF to have more hugs with DP and chill out time. In short no AF yet so assuming my baseline scan is pointless on Thursday without it or am I being thick? 

X


----------



## Whirl

Suzy, hope you are feeling a bit better. I had some of the stockings, could not wear them from about April due to the hot weather, but I did wear them when I was travelling for work and they helped a bit. The other position you could try is kneeling on a pillow and resting your arms on a chair - like this 
http://ottawa.ca/en/residents/public-health/pregnancy-and-babies/positions-labour
(top right in kneeling section). it is a birth position but I learnt it in yoga and it was comfy and helped relieve the strain on my back so I sat like it a lot.

I am up for a meet - happy to meet anywhere

Lexi I remember the waddling! Hope you are feeling ok. When do you finish work?

Heapy you are getting a sling obsession! I am meeting up with this sling maker on Friday:
http://www.pouchlings.com/
I want a mei tai to carry Bethany on my back as she is too big to wear on my front now. I have been rubbish at posting pictures on ******** but will def be putting some up of the thanksgiving. I love camping, and think you are brave for going to Portugal! It will be something nice to look forward to, but I hope this week is not too bad.

10fingers lets hope you are free for the meet! Also hope your af happens soon.

AFM not been up to much really. DH is ill so hoping me and Bethany are ok as its less than 2 weeks until her thanksgiving.

Love to all

Whirl x

/links


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - not sure what your budget is but these are so comfy. I have a different brand but this style http://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/mei-tai-baby-slings/wallabi-wrap-tai.html
It has wrap straps so weight distribution is better. Mine is so comfy i barely feel him and he is always nodding off in it. you still havevto lean over and do a bit of balancing but after a few practices it is easy. i have a 10% discount code for that too so let me know if you go for it. My friend has just got a tula and she is raving about it. They are good for back carry. Manduca is also mentioned as a good one.

/links


----------



## sturne

Hiya.
Suzy - I think I posted on ** but not here, just wanted to say congratulations again on team blue and pleased everything was ok....and youre getting plenty of movements now.great news.

Thank you everyone for your msgs. Babies are doing great. They have now all been moved from Oxford to reading hospital. They got moved purely because they need the room at Oxford. Reading has more space for them. They now have their own room all together. We were staying in accommodation provided by scbu at Oxford but have moved back home now they are here. We have managed to get plenty of cuddles/skin to skin contact. I will try to post some more pics soon. J has plenty on his camera!! They will probably be in for another few months or so. They are just perfect, my little mirricales. 
Ref bf - doing much better now, just trying to express 8 times a day is a nightmare. 

Sorry for not really doing personals, I have had a quick read but as you can imagine not much time.


----------



## Simonechantelle

I'm a little whine but...

Congratulations on the scan and being team blue Suzy. I hope the burning has subsided a bit. I had the attractive stockings too!  XxX. 

Loops, hoping you're doing okay Hun. XxX. 

10fingers, how is DR going?  XxX. 

Lexi, so glad scan went well. Two boys!  Fantastic news. XxX. 

Daisy, not long now!  Wishing you all the best. We can so it!  XxX. 

Mungo, hope Wales was nice for you XxX. 

Whirl, thank you Hun. Taking this week one day at a time and hoping that it goes slowly!  Have you picked your tent? Hoping everyone starts to feel better soon. XxX. 

Heapy, thinking of you and DH today. Big hugs. XxX. 

Sturne, fantastic news Hun!  I'm so pleased for you all. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX. 

Sorry I've been a but AWOL the last few days. I've been a bit low. I think it's a combination of knowing I've got to face work next Monday. Dreading seeing the other teachers and students. More so that my maternity leave will be at an end and that it just wasn't meant to be like this. We went out for a lovely anniversary dinner on Sat and I just sat there and cried!  Going to try and keep busy this week and block it I've decided. Chin up...!  

Much love. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Hi lovelies

*Heapy* - oh they're so far off granny stockings. No rolling on these stupid things.... update below. I have no pain in my pelvis so don't think it's PGD...unless that only presents itself in your leg? My back hurts sometimes but my leg is by far the worse. It certainly isn't a blood clot either. But fingers crossed something works soon. I get some relief from exercises. 
Fingers crossed they give you a date for Evans op soon. Ooooooo Portugal holiday not far away now. woohoo. 
Big hugs to you and your family today
Woops at him spotting your new purchase but your new idea sounds fun. Yes! Best hope he doesn't spot the other one. You need help hun

*10fingers* - thanks hun. Oh I've no idea regarding if it's bank hol weekend or not. Only know the French ones. But deciding nearer the time is fine AND you WILL be pregnant. I flew at 10 weeks pregnant but obv you won't be that far along by them so yes I'd avoid flying. Will read your diary after. No idea re. baseline & AF. sorry

*whirl* - what was the reason they gave you the dreaded stockings? naughty you not wearing them. But yeah! goodness knows how I'll get on in the hot french weather. I've got a bump back support belt coming soon so hopefully my self-diagnosis is right and this will help the problem more. Thanks for the link hun. I'll add that one to my stretching routine as I am getting better with stretching. Yay you are free that weekend. Fingers crossed you don't get G's lurgy

*Sturne * - thanks hun. Oh movements are amazeballs. Loving them. Aw nice to have the babies all together now and closer to home. Great news on the skin to skin, bf'ing and cuddles. yay! Can't wait to see pics. I assumed they'd be in for about 6-8 more weeks. You say a few months?! So could it be loads longer than 6-8 weeks?

*simone* - many thanks lovely. ah not much better yet but working on it. Oh goodness, work starts Monday. I hadn't realised it was soon. Aw big big hugs. Isaac will be there to take care of you. Bless you on your meal out. So sorry hun. Yeah! forget about work and then remember deep breathes on the day. Fingers crossed it will be a lot better.

*AFM* - stocking update!! been to the pharmacy and they were genuinely worried for me especially after Mark told them I'd cried for hours. So she measured me again and said they can't give me an XL. She got me to put them on and totally saw my problem and couldn't understand why it was so bad round the thigh & toes. Great news is I can now exchange them for some pregnancy over the bump ones that grow with you. woo hoo! So I'm back in to try 1 pair tomorrow and if they fit OK etc they're ordering me in 2 pairs with no toe. Apparently I can't return toeless ones so they suggested trying them first. I have got to pay a heap more for over the bump/toeless but I'm beyond caring. They will take 5 days to arrive too so I may well cut my leg off before then anyway. lol Lots of Love to all, Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - oooh also let me know how you get on with pouchlings.  I want a wrap tei toddler conversion from one of my wraps and I want applique of the story of Evan, so some pumpkin artwork and other stuff on it.  Let me know if they do things like that please as it looks like they do from their site.  I am on the waiting list for monkey mei tai but the earliest slot I could get is July next year and I think he will be so big by then.  Kind of want one for October time x


----------



## Whirl

Heapy what is a conversion?  Is it where they adjust it to make it bigger?  I will ask for you.  That link you sent me looks amazing, unfortunately my budget is a lot less!  I tried Bethany in our current sling today but in the hip carry position for the first time, it was actually quite good and more comfy than wearing her on my front which she is just too big for.  Not sure I could manage a long walk with her like that though.

Suzy I have double booked!  Just realised I'm at my friends (who is also pregnant from ivf) that weekend.  I could always meet up with you during the week though if you have any free days.  The dr recommended the stockings due to my swollen feet.  At the end of the pregnancy I could literally only wear a pair of walking sandels and my birkenstocks.  One evening I took my birkenstocks off and couldn't even get them on at the end of the night, so there is no way I would have even got the stockings on!  I am very impressed by your bump and jealous of your lack of stretch marks!

Simone no we have not picked a tent yet, I have a good idea but am still researching.  Sorry you are feeling low, I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, and will be thinking of you Monday.  Hopefully once the first day is over then work will start to get a little bit easier. Am I right in thinking it is not long until you start treatment for a little brother or sister for Isaac?  Lots of love  

Sturne so glad your little ones are doing well and have moved a bit nearer as well.  Glad you are getting a lot of skin to skin contact, anad how lovely that they are in their own room.  Well done on the breastfeeding, it is hardgoing at the best of times so you are doing a fantastic job! Thanks for taking the time to post  

10fingers just going to check your diary, hoping af has turned up for you!

AFM well my freezer is filling up again as I prepare for Bethany's thanksgiving, so far I have made veggie sausage rolls, scones ready to bake, cup cakes and lemon syrup loaf cake.  I think I will be cooking all of next week!  Bethany is doing well, she is trying to crawl but moves around backwards its very funny to watch!

Love to all, thinking especially of Charlotte, Mungo and Jade

Whirl xxx


----------



## loopskig

*Hiya, quickie re visit from the French bird last w/e in May. Kig doing the Tour de France that weekend (well 'just' one of the mountain stages) so not entirely sure how involved I need to get with airport runs. stansted - yuck!! If I am able I was intending to get down to Taunton as its the weekend the uni girls have picked for us to meet up and there will be a new (IVF) baby to meet. What is it with assisted conception being so popular nowadays 
We are super trend setters and everyone wants to be just like us 

Anyway so I don't intend to be around over the Bank hol weekend BUT Suzy of course I'll make sure we get to see you somehow somewhere during the week. If I am about I def think lets try to make it Oxford/Reading way provided Sturne feels able to bring along the crew. Bit early to say how on earth she'll be getting on in a month's time!

Clear as Mud? Thought so.*

LOVE TO ALL especially all our babies xx x x x x xx x x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Whirl - the wrap conversion is where I give her my big size seven wrap and she makes it into a mei tai.  I have looked at their site and looks like they do it and applique.  If you like her I may well see what her waiting list is like as not sure if I can hold out for my monkey mei tai July 2014 slot.  Yeah we only do front carry for sleeps now.  I can do a hip carry in ring sling around tescos for an hour max but that's about it.  If we are out I am back carrying now in the mei tai.  It's got wide wrap straps so really supportive.  Look forward to hearing about your pouchlings meeting and what you decide on.  Wish you lived closer so you could use some of mine to help you decide.  I know sling libraries are good but I couldn't afford the hire fees right now.  Wow truly a cookathon - how have you managed that!  I am in awe

Simone - wow that work has snuck up hasn't it.  I don't blame you for feeling nervous/ dread about it.  I know from the past perspective of us losing people (and this was not our child which I cannot imagine and don't profess to) it has hurt us that our lives feel so ripped apart but when you go back to work, or out socially, everything just seems the same and it can make you want to scream because it is not the same and never will be again for you.  I really wish you were dreading work because you didn't want to spend less time with your boy and I really, really, really hope that you are only in work about another year and then have to leave ready for Isaacs brother/ sister or both (no more gangs though as my nerves can't take it!) impending arrival. Will be thinking of you this weekend and Monday Hun  

Sturne - those bubs are all doing so well.  I reckon they will be home in no time.  Couldnt they fit them at GWH to make the trip easier or are they still too specialist?  I am just so happy they are coming on in leaps and bounds.

Loops - oh no you bike wag!  Best be on hand to support him I suppose.  We too have so. Any of DPs friends who have had assisted.  I am not close to many of the ladies on that side though so it tends to just come out at weddings and we haven't had the chance to support each other. I can travel pretty much anywhere in two hour radius and would love to meet if we are op free


----------



## Heapy0175

Forgot my AFM - thanks for well wishes.  Yesterday was tough and heartbreaking to see grandparents, his daughter and wife so broken to have lost him.  I was in tears just seeing the programme at the church with the photos and then at the wake there was more pics and one of him cuddling Evan when he was two days old. So very sad and just nit fair, but then it never is and it is always too soon to say goodbye and there is always so much more you wanted to all do together.  They put the family flower arrangements on DP dads headstone after the wake.  DP was gutted but a great support to his family.  They had some of the cousins down and found out that Evan shares the same name as one of them.  We didn't realise as he goes by his middle name Brian but technically he is Evan too so we had big Ev and little Ev.  We shall be off to Wales in summer to spend some time with them all and let Evan meet the rest of the welsh clan.  Bought some amazingly garish garden decorations today and have decided to turn the garden into a frog and gnomes theme grotto stylee place.  The brighter the better.  DP has a frog phobia so we made sure there were lots of groggy bits hahahahaha


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi everyone - 2nd time lucky, typed a long post earlier and DH looked at something online and close it so i lost everything.


Jade - I'm pleased you've managed to save some money, every penny counts with the price of IVF! I'm saving about £260 by using Alcura, was worried about asking Care for a private px but they were fine.  


Sturne - Good to hear your little ones are doing well, hope you managed to get more cuddles with them, it must be better for you having them all in one room, and being closer to home xx  Can't wait to see more pic's xx


Suzy - Team Blue!! Congrats on your scan, pleased everything is looking good, and your little boy is doing well.  Ouch those stocking sound awful.  How are you feeling?


Whirl - I love Bethany's dress, bet she'll look adorable xx


Lexi - Good news on your scan also - Team Blue - congratulations xx


Heapy - bet you're looking forward to your holiday in Portugal after this week.  Hope your grievance meeting goes ok   


10 F&T - Any signs of AF yet?  Are you having your scan tomorrow?  Been reading your diary (not checked tonight incase you've updated), You sound like Nigella, good idea to make batches of soup so you've got something health to eat without the hassle, think I'll copy that idea.  Result that you've got a refund coming your way from the acc - if you don't ask you don't get! 


Simone - Have you managed to keep busy this week?  When do you start tx?  Hope you are feeling ok   


AFM - DH's sperm was making its way to Nottingham today, not heard anything so hope it had a safe trip!  Got my px from Care, so going to order the drugs this week.  Keep having negative thoughts, wish i could visualise it working, trying to think of things I've done to help our chances.  Just to remind me - Been having reflexology, acupuncture, taking vitamins (well women conception, omega 3, pine bark, B6, Royal Jelly, vit C, Vit D), walking dogs everyday, tested for hidden C taken 25 days abs, tested C4/M2 DH is positive.  Not sure what more I can do, thinking about endo scratch?  Not sure what we'll do if it doesn't work, can't see DH wanting to carry on, if it wasn't for me i think he'd off given up by now.  Anyway I should be starting in May on day 21 of my cycle. 


Love to all 
Daisy xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey PPs - just checked in to my friends flat in Stratford - she's moved out for the night bless her. Ready for a 6am start to get to the bloods place for 7am, spot of brekkie then scan at 9am! Still not bloody AF so not expecting great news tomorrow as I assume no AF equals lining not ready equals no Stims - boooo. But c'est la vie. DP is designated driver, good lad.

Hope you're all well, I'll do a proper catch up to tomorrow but for now will update diary and get some zzzzz

Heapy   for you today

Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

will be back l8er for personals just wanted to say a BIG

GOOD LUCK 10f&t for today. Hopefully they can give you some idea as to what your body is up to
lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks suze! Just waiting for bloods - took a little longer to get across London than I'd hoped - half an hour more! Think we'll get the tube next time. Starving. Meeting a ZW lady after brekkie who is cycling too who has her scan after me - will be nice to have a friendly face to hopefully meet up with over the coming weeks. Send me thin lining vibes ladies! X


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hope your scan goes well 10f&t x


----------



## Whirl

Hi
10fingers lots of luck for today, sorry there is still no sign of af.  Hope the meet up with the zita west lady is helpful


----------



## Simonechantelle

Quick drop in to say best of luck today 10fingers. I hope the tests and scans are helpful. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. I'll catch up a bit later. XxX.


----------



## sturne

10 fingers good luck today   

Hi everyone, will be back later for proper catch up.
All babies still doing well. Xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks ladies! Just on way home. Unfortunately it's a no go at the moment - I have 2 large follies (16 and 14) and my lining is 7.2mm so basically I've 'escaped' the d reg which happens in less than 5% of cases! So I've got a gonasi shot tonight and a last natural try - not supposed to be having sex on the abs but I guess this may be ok as I'd thought any infection should be on its way out? Anyway I guess the bonus is we get another natural try and the abs will be finished by stims.

Hey ho! 

Hopefully this means only a 2-3 week delay x


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - ah not the news you wanted when you are ready to get stuck in but good that it will probably only be a short delay.  Woohoo to the natural shot!  That fun at least x


----------



## suzymc

meet - as a few of you can't make the weekend I'm thinking a week day meet may be the best bet with babies included  ?? will have to see how everything develops but we're already missing 2 pumpkins at the weekend. If it is a weekday Tuesday the 21st and Monday 27th are OK at the mo. Preference for me to the Mon 27th 

*whirl* - speaking of cankles I have bought some summer shoes today in for just incase purposes that also fit with my current problem of not being able to bend to put shoes on. they're great as they slip right one. Mark 'tried' to get me to try some with laces but I couldn't do them up and he was laughing at me in the shop, I just couldn't figure out how to do them up, lol..... love my new slip ons though, my choice not his afterall. I am hoping I'll remain stretch mark free as I've heard if you do get them they normally start about now?! As for getting the new tights on it took me 15 mins this morning. it was a battle and a half. No idea how I'll manage in a few weeks. Mark could help but he'd prob snag them too much. Loving the B pics on **  My friend lollipops little girl is a few weeks older than B and she was going backwards lots to start but soon figured out the forwards so sure B will too. Well done on all the cooking. Sounds yummy

*loops* - maybe we can gatecrash sturnes? lol. I can bring the food? we'll just have to play it by ear!!!! but save the dates xxxx p.s. sort of clear lol
didn't know 'anyone' could do the tour de france...not saying Kig is anyone but you know what I mean too right?

*heapy* - will need to quizz you soon over clothes/nappies sizes for c-sec boy & slings 
Oh hun, funeral sounds heartbreaking. Big hugs
OMG @ your garden purchases. Pics when it's done OK??

*daisy* - thanks hun. Feeling good aside from the numb leg. It's still going numb with the tights  It's so hard not to have negative thoughts. It's only natural really. We all have everything crossed for you though, this will be your time.

*10fingers* - I am a bit confused. Does this mean this cycle is cancelled? Why was there no AF? SO you're about to ovulate instead of bleeding? Ah hun. Don't know what to say as I don't really understand xxxxxxx

*sturne* - soooo good to hear babies are doing well 

afm - tights on - leg is still going numb. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Incidentally whenever I move my leg in frustration it cracks!!!! I hope my support band arrives soon!!! We've got lovely weather to come this weekend though. woo hooo. Sick of the rain
Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi suze yes I guess it's cancelled but I'd prefer to say delayed  I basically haven't down regged so it's kind of business as usual with a bit of help from gonasi (trigger shot) to have a natural try. Still on burserelin though so basically I have come off the pill and haven't had a proper AF. Agate answers my q on a thread and said sometimes if you're starting out of sync your body gets confused and starts stimulating instead of d regging and it appears that's what's happened. So all being well AF will arrive after ovulation in about 2 weeks and ill book in a d reg scan and we can crack on as normal, just a bit annoying to be delayed but hey ho!

Sorry to hear about your stocking troubles! Lovely to see the little bump movements on ** 

Whirl thanksgiving preps sound fab  

Heaps I hope you're doing ok and that the grievance stuff goes well

Sorry I'm on my phone so hard to do personals but thanks everyone and love to all

Do you think I can fly to Spain just before otd and back the week after or is it a no go? X


----------



## loopskig

Heap well done for getting through a tough day yesterday xx

Have been thinking thin for you Fingers all day so sorry to hear of your delay. you are taking it well. good girl  
I'm sure you would be fine flying but personally I don't think i would. Had your curry last night  xx

And thinking positive for you DaiSy and jade xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins

Home again for another week, back in on Wednesday for the last round of chemo, I can't wait for all this to be over. I'm so fed up of being stuck in a hospital room. Its not far of being in a prison cell!!!

Suzy - congratulations on team blue. Really hope the leg is sorted soon.

Lexi - congratulations on double team blue.

10F&T - Sorry to hear this cycle isn't going to plan, fingers crossed you won't be delayed too much.

Sturne - glad to hear all babies are doing well and hope it isn't too long before you can be a family together at home.

Daisy - hope DH's sperm made its way successfully! Fingers crossed for starting again soon. It sounds like you are throwing everything at this one!

Heapy - hope its not too long before you get a date for Evan's op. Sorry to hear about your recent family bereavement.

Whirl - what a lovely pic of Bethany on **!

Simone - hope all goes well with going back to work on Monday - do you work in primary or secondary?

Loops - hope all is well with you. Sounds like a busy weekend ahead when DH does the tour de France. Hope all is well with Joe.

Alig - how are the preparations going for adoption?

Hello to Mungo, Jade and any other pumpkin I have missed.

Meet up: I would love to finally get to meet some pumpkins. As I won't be at work I can do a week day but am happy with a weekend too. It would be great to go with Loops idea of Oxford/Reading as not too far but understand if it ends up being a different location.


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - I think I understand now. My brain is terrible nowadays at figuring things out. How v strange your body reacted the opposite way. But with those 2 great follies (same size as my 2 biggest at ovulation trigger) and your lovely thick lining a natural try is a great one last effort. So get busy now  hehe!    It can only be confused for one month I'm sure. I don't want to worry you but I'd say no to flying during your 2ww. A friend of mine on my last cycle got a bfp and then flew before OTD (she was testing positive on the plane) and then had a mis-carriage about 8 days later. I really really really wouldn't risk it. Sure it may just have been one of those things but there's a reason why they say not to fly in the first few weeks of pregnancy. Your body has one thing to concentrate on and that's the embie inside you and flying can interupt things, I know in my ZW book it certainly says not to fly from embie going back in to 2-3 months later. I hate telling you not to go because my opinion doesn't necessarily mean it's other peoples opinions but you asked and that's my opinion. 
thx re. bump (he's packing mighty kicks today) and stupid stockings xxxxxxx

loops - r those 2 week dates good with you? and whirl too? and charlotte? heapy OK if Evan is OK? 10fingers? lexi can you get a day off near to finishing work, somewhere near the M1 but a little further south OK? sturne we'll play it by ear hey as you'll be one busy mummy? anyone else?

charlotte - thank you  xx aw so lovely you're home. I saw a post on ** about someone saying you were coming home. Aw bless you, it can't be fun at all and going through such major treatment too. You're amazing. Oh I am sooooooooooooooo excited you are going to try and make the meet. That would just be so lovely to meet you. 

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

not sure Chez Turner will be the way forward as I wouldn't really have wanted a houseful when Joe was tiny let alone with 4 little beauts to handle. Its Sturne's call I suppose as she may find it easier to host than leave the house. In any case we can all take a bit of buffet. Reckon as as close as poss maybe a pub with soft play for Bethany/Evan/any other littlies that can make it.
Not sure about Mon/Tue yet until Kig gets his @r$e in gear re flights etc. but Monday would probably be better if I can do either. Will keep you posted

Suze - sending sympathy for your elephant pins

Charlotte - thanks for coming on to update us during your prison break. Poor thing. At least the end is in sight now. How have you been feeling? Anything nice planned while you are at home. Bet you just want to sit in your own garden with your own stuff around you. Hope you get the decent weather we've been promised so you can make the most of it.

Love to all x x x x x xx x x x xx x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Charlotte - glad to hear you are back home.  Hope we get some nice weather for you to recuperate and heal in.  I love begging about but even I think I would suffer with the hospital stays you are enduring.  At least it's been crappy weather so you are not kissing out on anything nice outside!  How much more tx do you have now to zap this beast?  I really hope you can make the meet.  

Loops - elephant pins hahahahahahaha

AFM - crappy grievance meeting today.  Really can't be arsed with it as I have the feeling it won't go well.  Sent my request for flexible working in a few weeks ago and have heard nothing back as yet either. Ah well ho hum if they reject it I will go back and do my thirteen weeks and then leave.


----------



## mungoadams

Hey ladies
Wow seems all go here.

10f&t sorry I wasn't around to wish you luck. So frustrating to be delayed  I have dr scan on mon 29 th so we might be dr at sample time. Fingers crossed for us both! 

Suzy yikes that sounds painful. Hope you get your band asap and it helps. Have heard acupuncture can help and pregnancy yoga. Congrats on scan. Wonderful news and soo nice to start thinking about your little boy!!

Sturne sooooo plsd to hear babies are doing well. Been thinking of you. Great to be able tp sleep (a bit I guess?) In your own bed. Hope they are all home soon.

Heapy that sounds hard. Sounds like you all did amazing though and lovely to know evan shares his name. What part of wales are your family from? I went to secondary school in Machynlleth nr Aberystwyth. Beautiful but quiet and a v small bilingual school has its downsides!

Jade how are you?  Haven't managed to scroll back far enough sorry hun.

Daisy might be cycling nr you... lots of luck! 

Loops how are you? did you have a good easter? did joey enjoy lots of yummy chocolate? 

Whirl sounds like a lot of baking. You will have an amazing spread! !!

Charlotte plsd to hear you are having some time at home. Sound like you are doing brilliantly. Lots of luck for next week.


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - it's DP's family.  They are all Beynon's.  the ones we are visiting are in Lampeter.  They have a pub there so we will get to enjoy the yummy carvery.  Should be heading there end of July depending in Evans op.  

AFM - grievance went well and the points are all on board and measures in place for my return.  Have to go in and have a meeting to smooth it over, described as a 'heart to heart'.  I am sure she will love that as much as I do!  At least I can return knowing that I am protected from feeling as I did. So I am going to forget all about it now until after my hols.


----------



## mungoadams

Eek keep losing stuff as on phone.

Simone sounds like the day you took the eggs in was hard. Lots of luck for Monday. Hopefully will be easier as term progresses.

Oops heapy sorry. We were only about 10 miles from there last week. V pretty.

re meet. Oh no. I am hoping to be in stimms or 2 ww at end of may so sounds like I will miss you all again  if it goes well i should be in hyperstim so wont be able to make it. really hope I can make another  

Afm had a good few days off, cottage was bit naff really but clean and warm and had some great walks.managed to get zw to adjust my thyroxine so now I can sleep till 6 am woohoo. So managed to loose the hysterical exhausted vibe a bit! !! Unfortunately feeling really nauseous with inositol. Taking all the wierd gunk in the world and with you 10f&t on the gluten free thing  pants! Still waiting for dh to be ofstedded which may well happen during cycle now. Grr! Was planning on doing a big batch of cooking today but feel too sick to stand in the kitchen for long. Think we have managed to get all hfea done now (3rd set over the years I know we need them but it does grate) and asda costed up my px. Only 1.3k! Gulp. Still, we won 6quid on lottery so maybe the start of a run haha.

Anyway love to all. Xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Finally time for a semi proper catch up

Mungo lovely to hear from you, yay we may be cycle buddies after all, lets get this northants pumpkin patch show on the road! Any top GF meal ideas welcomed. I've joined the coeliac society and they've posted me a brill little info pack so I now have a mini food and drink book handbag size to take so I can check when out shopping  glad you had a nice trip to Wales, sounds lovely. Wish I could get Dp to do some walking, he thinks it pointless. Why walk when you can drive or run   I went to the natural kitchen for brekkie this week just round the corner from ZW it's fab so would be good to have mini Stims scan meet ups over a GF lunch and power smoothie lol x x x sorry you're feeling so sick  

Heaps glad the grievance went well I've been thinking of you x

Suze and loops thanks for the flight advice I think I'm resigned to not going. I may have the option of booking a last min flight out if it is a bfn and just getting out there for the wedding but it will no doubt be at ridiculous expense being bank hol weekend but if I get a bfn I don't suppose I'll be feeling very sensible and will probably pay whatever to get the hell out of here! 

Charlotte so lovely to hear from you glad you escaped the cell! Not long now til youre home for good, sending you lots of   x

Daisy p and Jadey and Simone hello fellow cyclers hope you're doing ok x x 

Hi to everyone else x x xx x xx 

Afm - did my trigger last night and had a bit of rumpy and now working out when best to time it again. Sitting here with wheat bag on belly giving follies a last boost. I reakon it's 32 hours after trigger from what I've read so think we'll give it another go at tomorrow morning, or is it better late tonight? Oh I don't know. Anyway I think it's all pointless cus in other news, I got a copy of dps sperm report today and after being told it was 'fine' that did not account for a little comment at the bottom that said 'low volume and low ph may be indicative of seminal vesicle dysfunction'!! Erm, hello no one mentioned that. Checked back and this is a theme on all previous results, just never focussed on it before as other factors were bigger fish. Dr google has deduced that a contributing factor could be past infection (hidden C strikes again) and that its no wonder we've never got preg naturally and the volume is just too low. I'm now on the research path again to see if there are wider implications. DP is going to be overjoyed when I tell him this later. At least it doesn't pose a problem for ICSI so no threat to the cycle but I think it's worth looking into from a general health perspective. I'll go and have a proper whinge in my diary! Love to all x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone
Wow its really busy on hear at the moment!

10fingers how frustrating for you. I found with DH that the attitude of the drs was that with mf there is nothing they can do, so once they had done blood tests to rule out genetic factors they more or less said that there was no point trying to make any improvements or find out a reason as the only thing that would work was icsi. I think its still worth a try this month as well, and I say go for it tonight AND tomorrow morning!

Mungo glad that you enjoyed your time at the cottage. Sorry you are still feeling nauseas. Good luck with the tx.   

Heapy glad the grievance was helpful, I hope it actually makes a difference with your boss once you are back at work. I went to see the sling lady and ended up having a whole consultation and have borrowed 3 (a ring sling, a mai tei and a more structured one, like a mai tei with buckles) for a fortnight. I love putting Bethany in the ring sling on my hip - she is really secure in it and its so quick to get her in and out, but want a more supportive one for longer walks. This means dh can have an input as well. She does do conversions - she showed me one she has just done which is really beautiful. At the moment her waiting list is august but she says that she gets 2-3 requests a week so that may change.

Meet - the Monday or Tuesday is fine with me and I am happy to do Oxford/Reading, or go wherever

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you. Hope you manage to get some nice weather before you go back to hospital on Wed. It would be really lovely to meet you if you are up to it   

Suzy slip on shoes are the way to go! Eventually you won't be able to bend because of the bump so they are a good move all round (although not generally attractive!). Are you going to be ok driving around for the meet in May? Where abouts are you staying this time?

Daisy hope that the sperm had a safe journey! Have you got anything nice and relaxing planned before you start tx in May?

AFM have been diagnosed with vitamin d deficiency, have to take weekly capsules. I am Bethany is good, she is really zipping about backwards or round to the side, but is still stuck moving forwards!

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Prob best to rule me out of the meet, the dates are my last week at work before finishing + think I'll be pretty huge by then so may be a struggle. Will catch up at the next one hopefully with 2 additional pumpkins in tow!!!

I need to read back and catch up on personals this weekend, been in London for a few days and I'm whacked xxxx

Love to all


----------



## loopskig

Lexi - don't blame you darling and not really surprised that you would think best to stay away. Hooray for a September meet with dub trubs. How are you feeling/sleeping?

Mungo - yep a lucky streak for you      have a great feeling for you xx

Whirl - really hope to see you and beauty Beth. You could bring her to the meet in that gorg dress. Am gutted if I don't make it that you and Suze will be the only remaining 100% record holders.

10FT - keeping everything crossed you don't have to be booking an angry flight. good luck with the next few days  

Weekend of Bank Hol/PP Meet - looks like Joe and I will be going to Bristol then Taunton on Saturday 25th May then staying in Taunton til Monday pm. I would like to think that I will make it to Reading but in truth expect better if you go ahead without us. Was thinking I could blag a bed at Mother's in South Bucks after Berks Monday then back up north to Leicester Tues am. Otherwise might just have to head straight home from Taunton up M5 on the Monday. Am working Weds & Thurs.

Thinking that the dog might have to go into kennels for a couple of days as he's just too much to factor in with all the rest. Kig will be away in France Saturday early am til Tues lunchtime.

Who can help me riddle this out please? I am not great with multi-stop itineraries/geographical tours/logistics and its making my brain hurt. If one of you could just fix my life I'd appreciate it. Thanks 

Simone - good to hear so much interest in promoting awareness with Isaac's story in the media. I worry too though that this makes it even harder for you. Such fabulous and important work you are doing with fundraising etc. but so harrowing for you constantly.  for you that return to work is better than you could hope.

Heaps, good work turning your grievance around. sounds like they were being quite sensible with you today. Hmmm not so sure that 'she' will be as reasonable but i suppose you have to go into it open minded.

What have I forgotten - probably loads, sorry!

Suze- Feel like have loads to say to you but I can't remember it! No baby brain here just eejit brain 

Love you all to the moon 
and back

Loopy xxx x x x


----------



## loopskig

Just bookmarking these because they say they are child-friendly and seem to have lunch menu for approx £7

http://www.emberpubanddining.co.uk/thegrosvenorcaversham/food/

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thecunningmanburghfieldbridge/restaurantsfood/

And I thought this one looked good as it referred to indoor non-smoking (obv out of date) room with amusements and outdoor play area however reviews don't fill me with confidence...
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/15/15270/Thatchers_Tavern/Woodley

xx x x x

/links


----------



## suzymc

Hi ladies

*mungo* - thanks hun. I love knowing he's a boy as it feels so more real now. I think with all the kicking I'd have figured out it was a boy. Plus statistically from all my due date friends it should be a boy. lol. Sorry you won't be able to meet up that week. But like J says you and her will be busy making 2 Northants babies. Great you are sleeping better and the holiday sounds a perfect break. Yuk on the weird gunk.

*heapy* - so happy your grievance went well. phew!! Hmmmmm heart to heart could be a tough thing to do. I hope she makes it easy for you. But great you no longer have to worry. how many sleeps until your holidays? Can you let me know a website link for your fave from birth sling please? I'm keeping my eyes open for offers etc. Bought car seat and a changing mat with mobile today. Car seat £90 to £45 and mobile £30 to £13 

*10fingers* - Your last minute plan for the wedding sounds like a good plan. And you won't need to worry about costs as we will all be celebrating the bfp with you. Yeah! It is about 32 hours after trigger. That is a bit scandalous that they didn't tell you the full results of DP's sperm results. That is something that can certainly be looked into further. DH has a problem with one of his veins which because we knew about it I figured it would effect his DNA damage so took action against it. The main recommendation was for an op but it wasn't 100% curable from an op. How was he when you told him? Hope he wasn't too stubborn about it. I know it's hard to tell men something is wrong unless a doctor is saying it. It feels a bit brushed under the carpet which maybe a good sign that it's not something to worry too much about. But I know you will want to investigate further. But yes it doesn't pose a problem with the IVF/ICSI.

*whirl * - yay those 2 days are good with you....although may be a new date to see who is free now. depends on Loops really. I should be fine for driving. I'm in Newark again. I'll just take the trip slowly with a big break. With my support belt and compression tights I'm hoping my body will feel very refreshed. lol. Sorry to hear about your Vit D deficiency.

*lexi* - aw sad about the meet. But it will be a v busy week for you finalising work. we can look forward to a meet with babies. no chance of oxford on the 20th though? I can but ask!!

*loops* - I can't riddle out your predicament I'm afraid. What about Mon the 20th as Kig is still away then? I am travelling up from Bournemouth from my Aunties so I could stop somewhere on the way to meet you all. I know it means changing the date again with others.... but let's see if that's possible. Oxford would then be perfect for me as it's half way for me AND I'd be going that way anyway.

meet - OK how about Mon 20th in Oxford? I am travelling up from Bournemouth to my parents in Newark and I will pass right through Oxford. So would be perfect for me as I'm on my way through anyway and then it won't involve any extra travelling later in the week. How many are good with that? 

Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks suze - he was ok, I told him on the phone and just suggested he have a little read. He wasn't too well last night (upset tum again, abs I think) so he said he'll have a look at some point this weekend. I've left a couple if pages open on the iPad and he'll read in his own time. I also emailed ZW to ask G to comment and advise who we'd need to see to investigate further. I'm keen to use private insurance to get it checked sooner rather than later now I've read about the link to being a cystic fibrosis carrier if he does have it. I might be able to make the 20th. I've got the day booked off anyway as was due to be flying the next day and Oxford would be good for me but obviously can't confirm until nearer the time x

Loops thanks for bonking wishes lol x x 

Whirl yes it's frustrating and I've read it's quite common to be overlooked as the key things are count, morph and motility etc and I guess as icsi gets around the issue I suppose from the clincs point of view it's not an issue so I get why it's not been picked up. Feel sorry for DP now as he thought all was ok so I've tried to big up the fact that its awesome that all other parameters have improved as it gives us such a better chance x

Hello to all hope you have lovely weekends 

AFM didn't get an extra bonk in til this morning as DP was unwell last night so I'm guessing its a little late? Is 5 hours after ovulation missing the boat? Hey ho not holding out much hope anyway! God I feel sick I can't wait to be off these abs!!! DP is currently making poached eggs toast and salmon and a nettle tea for me - he's actually getting quite used to all this healthiness but it is odd he seems to have had more bugs colds and problems since he went all healthy than he ever did before! 

Love to all x


----------



## sturne

Sorry just leaving for hospital, promise to post properly soon.

Can I just say ref the meet, as long as my babies are still in hospital I would like to come, as long as I could fit it around visiting them. Loops suggestion in caversham would be perfect for me as the hospital is literally just 5 mins from there. I understand if it's not suitable for everyone, then I probably won't be able to come, but I would like to see you all again.

Suzy- love your ** post ref your baby kicks! 

Xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - Aw sorry to hear he's been a bit poorly again. Let us know what G says. Would be interesting to know. 5 hours after ovulation is fine as sperm can also catch the egg(s) as they are travelling. Good news on possibly being able to make the 20th. I have a feeling it'll be a last min booking in anyway and there will be plenty of tables available for us at plenty of places on a Monday. So long as we all know a day etc. Aw your breakfast sounds lovely. Bless him. xx

sturne - give those babies an extra big hug and kiss from us all today. I have googled Bournemouth to Caversham and then Caversham to Newark. it could be a possibility but it would but an extra 40mins onto my journey. Not sure how 4 hours driving in one day would effect me as I also have to do 3hr40 the day before too. Is Oxford too far for you hun? xx


----------



## loopskig

think i may have crossed wires. I thought we were looking at the bank hol weekend (Monday 27th is BH). Suzy are you saying you are in the UK a week earlier than planned - what dates are you over here?

Monday 20th Joe will be at school til lunchtime but there's a reasonable chance I can get someone else to pick him up for me in which case Caversham would be doable. Reckon I could get there in 2hrs (11.30am-1pm). Would need to be back by 3pm to fetch Joey from my mate.
Kig in France Fri 24-Tue 28th which doesn't really affect anything except I'll have Joe with me for sure and perhaps dog too.
Joe off school for half term 27-31st
Monday 27th I will be making my way home (via anywhere) from Taunton but not leaving til afternoon
Tuesday 28th can be available within half hour of Leicester but not really fair to put Joe back in the car again
Wed/Thurs @ work
Fri 31st clear WITH JOE

ttfn xx xx


----------



## suzymc

loops - I'm over for sometime. I arrive in the UK Sunday the 19th May. Then I travel up from my Aunties in Bournemouth on the Monday (20th) so a halfway meet on that day would be great for me. Then I am free Tuesday but Monday would be better esp if we could meet somewhere on my journey as it would save me having a long drive to do for 3 days in a row. I'm busy wed, thu, fri and now all weekend. Then I have Monday bank holiday sort of free but need to really leave open now for my bro & family. (as I found out yesterday) then I go back home on the Tuesday after the bank hol. So Monday 20th could be more doable for you than any other day?  xx


----------



## loopskig

hi Beaut, 20/4/13 - 4hrs in the car worth it for 1.5hrs with the darling pumpkins! Will see if I can get Joe covered. Think best to plan for you, Charl, Whirl&Bethany, Heaps (&Ev?), 10FT, Sturne, ?Ali, ?Mungo and not factor me in in the making of decision but of course if I can come I'll be there with bells all over xxx


----------



## mungoadams

morning ladies. 

heapy glad to hear grievance went ok.. good luck with the meeting with your boss! 

whirl lol i can just imagine bethany doing her backwards crawl. bless. i am sure she will get there soon.

10f&t i am sure that bonk was perfectly timed. I wouldnt worry about it. Though annoying george didnt discuss dp's results with you, or anita. good job dp is already on strict diet! that cafe sounds lovely. hopefully our stimms will overlap. i will be there prob on day 5, 7-11 of stimms depending.  

lexi how are you doing? have you managed to get some time off during easter and put your feet up?

sturne, hope you dh and the babies are doing well.

suzy ahh bless yes that must be lovely to think about it. hope your sciatica is getting better? i guess your band arrives next week?

loops sounds like lots of driving for you! am sure you will have a fab time in devon though.

charlotte thinking of you and hope this week goes well.

daisy & jade lots of luck and to you alig 

afm spoke too soon and woke up on sat at 2am but didnt go back to sleep. managed to get 6 hours last night, but not enough catch up so looks like i will be going back to work almost as tired  obviously you mums will be used to this, but i hate being a wreck when i am supposed to be in good shape. forced myself to do a massive shop at tescos (trolley so full things kept falling off, was quite funny as i tried to push the trolley to the car!) and started my massive cookoff., aiming for 90 meal portions for next 6 weeks or so. yesterday i made lentil spag bol, lentil lasagne (gluten free & vegan, no soy but still tasted ok, honest!), veg chilli & lentil soup. about to make a yotam ottolenghi winter couscous recipe which is amazing (replacing couscous with quinoa), a rogan josh,  lentil & quinoa stuffed peppers and quinoa burgers. going to have a v full freezer! v full week next week at work, 2 days in dorset (working unfortunately) so prob wont be able to post till next weekend. got to fit in lots of time with relatives. downsides of large complex divorced families. step MiL was v sarcastic 'hello stranger' to dh because we hadnt seen her & FiL for a whole 3 weeks. bearing in mind during dh's childhood his dad & stepmil saw him 3 times a year!. obv as FiL is brain damaged etc she needs support, but there are 2 other siblings in the country and we have other family members with serious health problems -  had to see MiL, my mother & my sister. AND we wanted a whole weekend on holiday. shocking! am going to start a major avoidance once i start stimms (as we're not telling anyone), so that will make us popular! think hormones are not helping with my understanding lol. i am not seeing FiL today and sending dh whilst i cook. asked him to mention all the other relatives we have seen & helped with something in last 3 weeks. deep breath. off to cook & try to squeeze some yoga in which i clearly need lol.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies,

I have been reading and will definitely do a proper catch up in the next few days.  I am in a proper state about tomorrow and going back to work; i have been for the ast three days!  I almost want to contact them and say I'm not ready but firstly i know I'll never be ready.  Secondly, i know that come when i have to try going back again i will be so anxious that i hadn't gone back when i was due to.  I know I'll be paranoid i would have messed them around and that will make things worse.  

So sorry for 'me' post.  I will definitely catch up with you all after tomorrow is out the way.

Sending lots of love.
Simone XxX


----------



## charlotte80

Simone - thinking of you, hope all goes well tomorrow. I hope your colleagues are supportive and do their best to ease your first day back


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Simone thinking of you and sending you big   for tomorrow. It will be absolutely fine and I'm sure you'll feel so much better about it once the first day is out of the way. The first step is the hardest and bravest. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## suzymc

Simone - all the best for today. Big big hugs. Hopefully your post on ** will help make the day that all much easier. Big deep breaths and know Isaac will be looking after you. xxxxxx    

mungo - Sciatica is a bit better thanks and my legs have never looked better. Tried to do some gardening in them yesterday but they had to be abandoned. Leg was fine until evening though  I totally know what you mean about being so tired when it's not the right time to be or want to be tired. Wow that is one impressive tesco shop hun. How's the cooking going? All sounds v yummy.

regarding the meet - so shall we say Monday the 20th May - Caversham if Sturne can make it and Oxford if not and we'll book the table a few days before we're due to meet? Bound to be loads free on that day
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Simone - all the best for today, am sure you're gonna be just fine though. Xx

Suzy - ref meet, sounds like a plan. Good idea. Xx

Mungo - have a good week. I kept reading over and over the bit about being in Dorset for two days and reading working as walking!! I thought why is it unfortunate to be walking!!   great to hear from you. Oohhh and families...let's not go there!! Nothing stranger than folk they say.  v xx

Heapy - when are you going away, soon I think?! Glad the grievance went well. xx

10 fingers sorry to hear your dh not well. Those abs have a lot to answer for!! when will they be finnised? Xx

I don't know how to post pictures on here.  but for those of you on ** there is our first group photo, all babies out at same time. It was such a great moment.     
They are all doing well, putting on weight (especially the boys) and joshua is now 2lb13oz. Lauren is the smallest at 2lb8.5oz. We are off to the hospital early today so we can get to see the dr on his walk around. Apparently Monday's are the best day as they discuss everything that happened over the weekend etc. just can't wait to get them home now, I know it's not going to happen anytime soon but am so excited. Mind you still loads of stuff to sort out here. 

Love to all pumpkins. Xx


----------



## loopskig

Good. Work the tough guy quads xx



hope you have had a bearable day Simone. We are here for you x xx x x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Simone been thinking of you today, hope it went ok for you


----------



## mungoadams

Sneaking on on phone. Had to cancel a mtg as had so little sleep now i cant do long drives.

Simone thinking of you today.  

Strune that is absolutely fantastic! !

Suzy glad sciatica little better. 

Found out yesterday mum has not had a good result from a mammogram. Going with her for biopsy next monday. Dh and I have agreed will prob postpone cycle if its malignant as I will need to provide her with a lot of support. Mum has had so many healrh problems  seems so unfair but then life is really 

Love to all x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Mungo thinking of you, and keeping everything crossed that your mum is ok. Lots of love 

Simone how was yesterday? I really hope that it wasn't too awful    

Sturne hope the chat with the dr went ok. Its an absolutely lovely picture of you all on ********.

Anyone heard from *Grace* lately? Hope you and the little ones are doing well, I'm sure they must be keeping you busy!

Meet - I am free on the 20th but really broke at the moment, so will have to play it by ear to see if I can come, I should know at the beginning of next month. Loops, if you do go maybe we can car share again? I am happy to drive as you did last time, and I will need to get back at a reasonable time too before Bethany gets too grumpy

Suzy how are you doing?

Hi to Heapy, Loops, Jade, Daisy and anyone I've missed

AFM nearly ready for the thanksgiving Sunday, really looking forward to it.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

A quick one from me to say I am still thinking about you all...

We have our first adoption prep course day today, a long time coming. Feeling a little nervous but also excited, but it feels like something is happening at last...

Take care, Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

So much to catch up on...

Suzy, we tried a few of the recipes. They are lovely and were having them again this week! Can i ask what protein shake you used to have? Did you have it instead of brekkie? How is the Sciatica? XxX

Charlotte, thank you for your best wishes. Its really good to see you on here and i hope that your time at home was therapeutic and that going back in to today will be okay. I think of you often and send love and prayers. XxX

Loops, thank you for your concern. I dont have anything to do with the media side. Thats Darrens thing. He finds it easier to keep busy. He is absolutely dedicated to this, and we have talked long and hard about the effects but as long as he is keeping up his counselling i dont feel i can stop him. He needs to do whatever it is to get through this. The counsellors tell us its very common for men to throw themselves in to stuff like this when a child dies. I have seen it with others Ive come upon whilst on this journey. Also Darrens always run for charities. I think this is just what he does. It will forever be harrowing regardless of whether we are fundraising i think. Our little boy died for no reason and we are in the midst of waiting for the Independent enquiry. Legal proceedings are now up and running too. It is what it is I guess and we are just learning to live with it. I do appreciate your kind words. XxX

10 fingers, how is DH? I hope he is doing okay. I hear you about the bonking! Its a nice break sometimes when we dont have too.  XxX

Mungo, im so very sorry about your mum hun. When do the results come back? I know it feels so very unfair. Im sorry you guys are having to deal with this. Praying for good news from biopsy and sending love. XxX

Sturne, im so glad to hear the troop are doing well, and i hope meeting the doctors on the Monday was reassuring and helpful. XxX

Whirl, hope you're all organised and ready for Sunday. XxX

Alig, great news about the course. I'm sure you are nervous but hope its the start of great things to come. XxX

Heapy, how are you hun? So glad the meeting went well.It's a relief i guess. XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

In terms of the meet up. I will be working on May 20th as its a Monday. Well also be nearing the end of a successful treatment god willing. It would have been lovely to finally meet you guys. Im sorry i cant make that day. 

Sorry i havent had a chance to check in since Monday but thank you for your lovely messages. I was completely drained and shattered from the day. Think it was actually me working myself up about the day that exhausted me. Had a terrible migraine by 4pm and couldnt bear to do much. It went okay. I got in to school as directed at 9.30am. It was straight down to work. They want me to do intervention work with the sixth form about to do their A Level Lit exams and work with the NQT who is taking over an AS class from a colleague who has just gone on maternity leave. It was so very awkward and weird. No one said a word about what happened, about Isaac. You would have thought i had just come back from having a cold. It made it even more uncomfortable and it upset me. Thats not to say my dept wasnt friendly, they just didnt acknowledge my son had died, i had nearly died! There wasnt even a how are you doing?! I did have one colleague say to me So when are you throwing yourself back in to the saddle? When are you going to start teaching again?! I was dumbstruck and just looked at him strangely Im sure and said i dont know. It was like he was saying buck up woman! On reflection i dont think that was the case. I think none of them knew how to deal with it and just dealt with it badly. I didnt see any of the other staff and students. I see them all next week on Tues. I think that day will be hard too. Only back for a day next week again as i start DR on the Monday and the Marathon is this weekend. I know that will be emotional and very tiring. After next week i will be doing two days a week on a Monday and Tuesday. This means i can keep up my counselling for my anxiety on Wed and my bereavement counselling on a Thurs. It saddens me a bit as i felt so very isolated. I used to be the one everyone had a laugh with yet no one could do that, and on the other extreme no one could even mention i had lost my son. I spoke to one of my close colleagues and he said he could understand how i felt. Im hoping he will say something. In the meantime i plan on taking in a photo to put on my desk in the office. So, not great, but for reasons i hadnt imagined.

Sending you girlies all my love. 
Simone. XxX


----------



## mungoadams

simone, have been thinking of you. thank you for your thoughts. on the scale of things its not so bad. on the surface my mum is coping well and at this stage there is nothing wrong with a bit of denial! i am incredibly lucky to have had her for so long, so must remember that.  anyway far more importantly, well done for getting monday over with. many years ago, i had a colleague who came back to work after a very late miscarriage. I didn't know her well and it took me a couple of days to pluck up the courage to try and catch her in the corridor to say how sorry i was and that in the unlikely event i could help, i would. i think people will be worried about upsetting you and scared about how to respond if you are upset (forgetting you can react in anyway you darn well wish anyway and a few kind words is much better than none). I am sure slowly people will talk to you, some will mention it, but some might always avoid it  you have done incredibly well and hope you treat yourself to something. Sod anyone who is not understanding!

whirl hope you have a lovely thanksgiving and thanks so much for the thoughts hun. 

alig - wow! congrats on starting the prep course. how exciting  been thinking of you. lots of luck.

afm off to norwich on saturday to see mum. work trip went ok (lol yes work not walking unfortunately!). last week boss sent me an insane email saying paying me sick leave (for 5 days) for ivf is discretionary (even if its in the staff handbook as standard and i will only take it if ill with ohss and I have a sick note!) and also that actually she wanted me to take 2 months un paid leave instead, even if i am fit and want to work, as she cant cope with me not being able to guarantee i will be well! i managed to keep calm and after i told her about my mum she has completely backed off, at least until after results. Anyway after new colleague joining, the team meeting atmosphere was much better. so there is hope on the work front!


----------



## loopskig

Simone all the best for the big race xx

Bethany hope you enjoy your special party. Well done mummy for organising everyone and having a perfect daughter.

Ali how did you get on? I'm sure you didn't need to be nervous and everyone would have loved you x

Mungo so sorry to hear about your mum. Praying she gets the best news possible

Suzy loving the ever growing McTummy 

Got back this eve from a 24hr Devon excursion. Can't remember if I said already about 4hr roadtrip with my favourite mother in law. The long version of the story involves her dad's 93rd birthday, her car bust and Kig interview in Nottingham today. Clever Kiggy already got the call for 2nd panel so you never know we might be moving even further up North with Jade, Daisy & co...

Love to all xx x xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies I hope you're all well, quite quiet on here x x 

Loops - go Mr Kig! What a busy boy, fingers crossed for the job. I'm liking the idea of a notts contingent as my Bessie has moved there today so gives opportunities for mini meet ups when I'm in that neck of the woods x

Mungo sorry to hear about your mum, what a worrying time. Sending you lots of   and I hope all works out so she is ok and you can have tx x

Simone glad you've got your first return to work out of the way, well done you. I think some people will find it hard to know what to do or say. In our minds it's simple - acknowledge it, give me a hug, let me know you give a **** in some way shape or form, but I guess not everyone is the same and they may be scared of upsetting you above all else. Try to focus on you rather than them as its your emotions you can control and people are just people and its not worth the energy to try and figure them out sometimes, but I do know they will all care and would be upset if they understood their inaction was hurtful I'm sure. Darren's big day tomorrow hey? Ill be thinking of you both! X

Whirl all the best for Bethany's thanksgiving I hope the bakeathon goes well and you have a lovely day x

Sturne looking forward to the next bubba update, hope all is well x

Suze hope you're doing ok - how did the viewing go? X

Hi to everyone else especially Charlotte, heaps, lexi and my buds Jadey and daisy p x x

Afm I've had a funny old week. Diary updated but in a nutshell tired and miserable. But the sun is shining and today is a new day and I need to keep busy. I'm going to have a cookathon at some point including a roastie tomorrow and sometime sweet but healthy to bake for DPs birthday.

Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and a BIG special GOOD LUCK to Darren Simone for tomorrow. eek!!!

*sturne* - how are your beautiful babies doing? any news from the doc?

*mungo* - oh hun. so so sorry to hear about your Mum. big hugs and everything crossed for her. Argh your boss is a nightmare!!

*whirl* - not heard from Grace no. I hope all is well. I'm doing good thanks hun. Any forward crawling yet? Have a super lovely day tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics

*ali* - how did the prep day go? You say a long time coming but I was thinking how timely things seem to be moving on for you with the adoption
 

*simone* - aw good news re. the recipes. I had Solgar whey to go vanilla. I mixed it with semi-skimmed milk and had it at about 10:30am as a 'snack'. I didn't have it instead of brekkie. Numbness is still with me but it's less and less now thanks. Usually just when I'm sat on hard upright chairs. I have now got a support belt but keep taking it straight off. I think my body is the wrong shape for it!! I'm sorry we don't get to meet soon too. We have lots of years and meets ahead of us though. Good to hear school is going OK. It is hard for people to show they care with words. They do though, they just don't know what to do or say. Good luck with your first injection on Monday    

*loops * - Thanks hun. Ooooooo a possible move to Nottingham. How exciting. Everything crossed for him.... and for us for coffee meet ups

*10fingers* - oh crikey hun. I read your diary posts earlier. Sorry you're so tired. Is that the same drug that makes mungo so tired? So how many days past ovulation are you now? If you are getting tests in please get in first response. I think they're the best. I have just spent 20mins trying to persuade a FF friend to get in a different test to clearblue + one. It's useless. The digital is fine but not the early clearblue cross ones. Everything crossed for you but I know you will be fine if it's a negative. Onward to your successful ZW cycle instead. Odd about the twinnie thing. Viewing went really well thanks. I think the outside and outbuildings are too much for them but they loved it and were asking loads of questions etc. V young family so would be great otherwise for them. They did look at me like we were mad for moving. I don't want to sell until at least Oct/Nov though so the longer it takes the better. I may have a mini meltdown if it happens before then. Ah of course.... it's your DP's birthday soon just like it's my DH's. Happy birthday to him. BTW he is amazing. He really gets you now.

*afm* - been a bit AWOL as it's been a v busy week. Been busy seeing other agents to get the other house up for sale with them. I've had more tests this week. I seem to have passed all though and glucose is going down woo hoo! and protein in urine is still just a trace. Been buying a few more baby bits. So now have more than 2 things. lol. Then we spent about 2 days getting this house ready for a viewing. it went pretty well but I'd rather not sell yet so secretly hoping they don't make an offer. So I'm rather knackered and have a bit of a problem with my ligaments so taking it easy today. Our little boy's having a rest too as I think 2 days constantly on the move has knackered him too.

Love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

Morning

I can get over not winning a raffle prize as I'm just too excited that Charl, Heapy and Loops have all won one..... two for Loops too!!!! woweeeeee. I must add this is the first raffle I've entered and not won anything mind. lol. I can remember once I entered a raffle at my ma&pa's golf club and won 6 of the 20 prizes. It just got embarassing. Congrats ladies  Pumpkins rule

Loads of these for Darren today.             Good luck Darren. Isaac will be so so proud of his Daddy.


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - been reading your diary and I am so proud that you have managed to fight back that nausea and keep the abs in.  I am violently sick on all forms of strong abs so k ow how well you have done.  So sorry you are feeling crappy but with your hormones, abs, the down reg delay and feeling body tired I cannot say I am surprised on how you feel.  You are not superwoman and it is all so much to take on, especially after the thyroid issues that your body is recovering from.  Make sure you take time to indulge on letting the feelings out and in finding joy then at how the littlest things can lift you back up.  You are doing so well Hun  

Mungo - so sorry to hear about your mum.  It is so scary to get this type of news and I   that it is just a benign fatty lump. I will have everything crossed for you  .  Your manager is such an ****!  

Sturne - hope your early morning hospital visit ensured you caught the consultant to get some good feedback.  I don't think they will be there too long

Whirl - hope today is amazing celebrating your precious gift Bethany x

Ali - how did the course go?

Simone - I can only imagine how going back to work has probably set back some of the good work that counselling has done.  Because losing a loved one is such a taboo subject still people never know how to react and think that just pretending it never happened to you will be better as they don't want to cause you hurt.  Problem is that it just feels like they are not acknowledging Isaac and what you have been through.  As others have said, I just know that as time goes by people will start to feel like they can offer words of sadness and try to offer comfort.  Would you feel comfortable sending out a memo to the staff to tell them all how you would like to be treated and approached about discussing your gorgeous boy?  All I have thought about is the upcoming marathon and how you must both be feeling.  I am sending all my love and positive energy to you both on this day  

Loops - wow a move and new job on the horizon for you all.  Sounds exciting.  Do you fancy the change?

Suzy - busy, busy, busy!  I feel tired and achy just reading your post.  Make sure you are getting your rest this weekend now

AFM - was chuffed to see some pumpkin wins on the raffle.  I never win anything so was a total surprise.  I am also in the final five runners up for a bag design competition on ******** and am nearly weeing myself with anticipation to see if I win.  If I do my bag will be made for free.  Evan is just getting over a nasty little cold virus that deprived me of three nights sleep.  Got a whole night last night though so he is on the mend.  He has just started having little temper tantrums where he makes his face go red and does a growl/ scream. I am ignoring them whilst trying not to laugh. 

Anyway today is marathon day and is all about running for Isaac. Have it on the tv and am sending every positive vibe, feeling, energy etc to Darren and Simone.  Go, go, go!


----------



## suzymc

Heapy - LOADS of rest this weekend  And all week hopefully. We have another viewing a week on Tuesday but now there's not as much to do. Just a bit of gardening and polyfilling. Oooo how exciting on the bag design competition. Can we vote for you to win? Is there a link so I can see your bag please? hehe! at Evan. It is so hard not to find them amusing when they have tantrums like that. Bless him. Hope you catch up on your 3 sleepless nights soon. We have the marathon on too. Just looking at the queues for the loos....lol. Go Darren  xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. Look how much closer my ticker is getting to the end goal. eek!!!!!!!! I just noticed it when I hit reply x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - the lady whose competition it is on ******** is company name chunkle munkle.  She is making our keepsake dragon.  I pm'd her my idea as it is a concept I had in a dream and I know once it is known about other bag makers will use the idea so I will keep it secret still.  If I was a crafty lady I would have made and marketed it myself.  I tried to get my mum and her sewing machine involved but she said it was too tricky for her.  Oh he is a real monkey at the moment.  Getting very independent, smacking food all over the place, tantruming and generally causing havoc for effect.  Love it! He likes to walk along using the furniture and bite everyone's knees if they are ignoring him.  That ticker is speeding along.  I just cannot wait to see the little man when he gets here.  Still feel so chuffed for you when I see your ** pics xxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Just sent my text for supporting Darren to BBC coverage 81111.  Gets the message out even further x


----------



## suzymc

heapy - Oooo it's the keepsake dragon bag. How exciting. Sooooo hope your bag wins. I can't wait to see it  Gosh! Evan really is a monkey isn't he! I was only joking the other day about the monkey on your back. lol. Woah! he really is doing stuff for effect. Keeping you on your toes then. Aw thanks hun re. ** pics and our little man. Having a big buying afternoon today. Mark'll moan but I'm beyond caring. xxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - I didn't win the bag comp.  was gutted yesterday as the person who won seemed to get theirs done because of the sentimentality of the piece and I was going to ask for personal symbols to be included once I was chosen.  Should have stated it at the outset.  Would have been a handy thing to have for his hospital trip as our current changing bag is brilliant but not compatible with sling wearing.  The lovely Sarah at Chunkle Munkle has given me 20% off if I want to have it made but DP said we don't have enough cash at the mo and he is right.  Just really wanted it.  So what did you buy?

Simone - BIG congratulations to you and Darren for yesterday.  I can't believe he kept going after an asthma attack but find it really beautiful that he did the race in just over six hours, which matches the six amazing days you had with your gorgeous boy.  Just seemed to be such a nice match on a special and momentous day.  Poor you with your RA flair up (see sympathy pains - you two are just too close!).  Guess the activity, standing about and also strain elements of waiting at the finish line would all contribute.  I felt very emotional watching from home and knowing you were all there x


----------



## suzymc

Big congrats to Darren. Wow I can't believe he kept going with what happened. Amazing. Sorry about your RA hun. I hope you get better soon xx

Heapy - Awwwwwww  Sorry you didn't win hun. I guess she will be able to make it for you when/if you have the cash. That's a shame. I'm not surprised you wanted it so much. boooooooooooooooo. OOoo I got quite a few things. We now have moses basket and car seat and yesterday I ordered the cot and a changing unit. I also bought a few things in the Asda event. (mainly nappies, lol). Mum & Dad have also bought some really cute nursery items to go with my zoo theme. (rug, book unit, small storage thing, pictures, cot bumper...although still not sure on my feelings on cot bumpers). I nearly got a monitor but just can't decided which I want. Also got a few newborn outfits from Vertbaudet with a £15 off voucher and free changing bag....... It all got a bit spoilt by a certain DH of mine though.... I went to bed at 9pm last night in tears. He is currently out in the garden by himself as even though it's his birthday he's been a total **** all day and I've had enough. It's a long story that I can't put on here (just incase) but it's depressing the hell out of me. Things aren't good.  xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Suzy sorry to hear things are not good, sending you a big   *men!!* sounds like a busy time of baby bits buying and house tidying, hope the next viewing goes well x I did a FR test yesterday and unsurprisingly it was negative. May or may not test again at end of week, but acup treated me as if not preg today to help bring AF on.

Heaps thanks for your kind words Hun   just need to be patient and drink more water I think! Nice one on winning the raffle! Sorry to hear you didn't win the other comp  

Simone - Darren did so well, made me cry reading the update, how emotional it must have been. You are both amazing x x 

Hi to everyone else x x x x x

Afm - going to update diary shortly. Currently waiting for ZW to get back to me on serum's proposal for an abs protocol alongside Stims, tx and if get a bfp (yea more abs!) - not sure how I feel about that! Sturne and grace if you're reading this did you do a follow up course of abs during tx? Getting really bored and inpatient. Have blocked out the next 3 weeks at work but its becoming increasingly difficult to know what days will be free/to plan things so its doing my head in a bit. Love to all x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

10fingers have read your diary.  Sorry you have been feeling down, not surprising at all given the rollercoaster cycle you have been on.  I hope that the diary is helping you and hope that af comes soon for you (or even better that you do get that surprise bfp      ) Thinking of you  

Suzy hope you are feeling a bit better now you have been taking it easy.  Ooh what bits have you been buying?  No, Bethany is still crawling backwards and getting very frustrated!

Heapy sorry you didn't win the competition you entered.  Is it a bag designed to be used with a sling?  I need to get one, but they are way too expensive!  Poor Evan with his cold.  I love the tantrums.  Bethany makes an 'eee' noise when she is cross, kind of a whinge.  She does little temper shouts too.  I do try not to react though, and regularly have to tell her daddy not to laugh at her!

Loops how did Mr Kig's interview go?  Hope it went well!  Ooh that car journey does not sound like fun!

Mungo your boss sounds evil!  Is this the same one that didn't do any work when the company was in trouble last year?  Hope the weekend with your mum went well    

Simone sorry Monday was so hard, will be thinking of you as you go back tomorrow.  I have hardly managed to get on the internet but promise I will spend some time reading through Darren's blog about yesterday, sorry I missed it.  I love the banner from Isaac to his daddy that is in the picture.  And from your post am I right in thinking that today was your first day of dr, or is it next week?  Either way a whole lot of emotions for you and Darren.  

Ali how did your prep day go?  When are the others, are they in a block or spread out?  Sorry you missed your concert tonight, hope the week gets better for you soon  

AFM well, after a lot of preparation yesterday went really well.  Have posted photos of it on ** for those of you that are on there.  Bethany had about 40 minutes sleep before the service, but just kept going!  I hardly saw her as she was passed around all of my friends and family.  She is going to be a very girly girl I think, her favourite past time seemed to be trying to steal people's jewellery or watches!  My family all left this morning but the house is still a bomb site and Bethany has not let me put her down all day, I think she was making up for the lack of cuddles with me yesterday!

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
just a quick one aas tonnes fo work todo.

Simone fanastic news and congrats to darren. cannot imagine how hard it was to cope with an asthma attack as well! 

Suzy good luck with next viewing and glad to hear you are resting. 

heapy darn about the bag, but at least you won a raffle! bless evan. v strong willed haha!

whirl how are you and b?

loops good luck to kigs for the interview! sounds like a mammoth trip you did with MiL as well so doubly impressive.

10ft, hope you are feeling less tired? are you on dexmethesone too? that gives me the WORST insomnia. mind you thyroxine is doing that nicely for me , just as a lovely prep to dex starting next monday!

charlotte as ever thinking of you.

daisy how's it going?

afm everyone thanks v much for thoughts. mum gets results next tuesday so more waiting. she is doing really well considering and I managed to keep up complete pretense of energy and positivity and make her laugh and joke at the clinic. booked a nice meal to 'celebrate after next tuesday' with her. obv that may be cancelled but trying to encourage lots of PMA for mum. good thing she did not notice how the attitude of the nurse changed when i gave her the list of mum's most significant current conditions. hopefully we will not need to cros sthat bridge. clinic were FAB though so that is really good and helped mum lots. i start Dr next monday and have endo scratch & intralipid booked on monday... so we are thinking we are going to try to cope potentially if mums results are bad. i will have to move in with mum and be her carer if that happens, so i dont know how i will cope to be honest with tx, ohss and mum  and terrified about what the stress might do to my chances, but i dont think i can postpone for months either. urgh. i am now waking at 3am and not going back to sleep so as well as being emotional i am now exhausted again (and reading my own post, self obssessed and selfish!). my stepMiL is close to a breakdown (she has had one before), so has dropped everything and gone to florida to see friends, but not before ringing me to generally vent (understandable and i spoke to her for an hour, entirely focused on her and being supportive) but she completely ignore me telling her about my mum (sort of understandable but felt pretty pants for me). One of SiL may be divorcing her hubbie, but cant as no job/house of her own and dh & I are basically now all she and my nephew has got family wise (MiL, her sister all in canada, StepMiL in florida.. FiL well having a large hole in his brain doesnt help).  the 2 most important things  (selfishly) are my mum & my tx as both are really important over next few days and weeks and affect the rest of my life hugely, but i am struggling to cope. keeping the whole tx 'secret' has some downsides! if mums test is bad, i am going to have to come clean, very carefully, and positively some how or other. i am getting good at lying!!! doing meditation & trying to take 1 day @ time. told dh he will have to take most responsibility with Step MiL, Fil and Sil (i know this is selfish and i will try to help when i can, and i am v lucky my dh is brilliant) but  i will not be answering the phone, other than mobile (will have to tell mum to call that), as i cant cope with ppl venting at me (other than mum, who i am doing my best to treat like royalty).  anyway me melting down on Sil or stepmum wont help them anyway, so i am going to have to be a bit selfish and focus on mum & me, if i can. 

however, i must stop moaning and being so self absorbed, the sun is shining, i have a healthy dh and had my mum for a couple of decades longer than i ever thought possible. somehow dh and i will have a family and in a few years i will prob want to box my selfish ears today.

hopefully i will be celebrating next tuesday with mum and then simone, 10ft and daisy we will be celebrating bfps together!! promise will try to do proper personals @ w/e and not moan!!!! many of you have had far worse and life is what i make it i know. 

lots of thoughts for you all esp daisy, 10f&t, simone, charlotte, and alig. xxx


----------



## mungoadams

oh lord sorry that is such a long afm post. i think i may have to write a diary instead. sorry for moaning guys.


----------



## Whirl

Mungo you are not being selfish at all, at the moment your priority is your mum and your treatment and it is really important that you stay healthy for both.  I think that taking one day at a time is definitely the best strategy.  And please do feel you can come on here and vent when you have to, it is what we are hear for! xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, quick post - are any of you ladies starting tx going to be on gestone / clexane / cyclogest? 

Let me know

Hope all is well with everyone xxccc


----------



## mungoadams

hey Lexi, how are you? I will be on clexane from EC, but utrogestan for progesterone and my levels were fine last time at ET, so not on gestone injections.

whirl thank you 

mungo x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Dear all,

Im so sorry ive not had time to pop on.  Its been an incredibly busy few days, and today is crazy too.  I have counselling, acupuncture and then its mums birthday meal.

Firstly, a MASSIVE THANK YOU for all your support and kind words.  I love you guys and i cried reading them  XxX

Congratulations to Charl, Heapy and Loops!  We are working through the raffle list slowly.  Sorry Suzy!

10fingers, i can completely understand why youre feeling down hun.Hopefully AF will be here soon.  XxX

Whirl, so glad it went well hun.  XxX

Mungo, you are not selfish or moaning.  Were all here for you hun.  Praying the results are in your favour.  Big hugs.  XxX

Lexi, hoping you are well hun.  Yes, i will be on Clexane though this treatment.  XxX

Hi to everyone else.

Apologies for long post.  Maybe i should get a diary!...

So, Saturday was the raffle.  Darrens family had come down for the marathon the next day and we did the raffle with them.  Im pleased to say i know some of the girlies here won a few thing.    Yay!  Emails have gone out to the first few people to choose prizes and we are working our way down.  The raffle sales helped us fundraise about £3500!  The Sunday was the marathon and an extremely emotional day.  We headed in to London at 7pm.  Darren to the start line, and the cheering team to the first charity cheering point on Tower Bridge.  We got to see all the elite runners and Mo from there!  I also saw a few other friends who were running.  Darren got there in good time and pace, and i have to admit it was with sheer relief that he had got to the halfway mark that i burst in to tears!  The emotion must have completely overwhelmed him too and as he got to Tower Gate he had an asthma attack.  I had no idea as he had passed me by this point but he was struggling to breath.  Thank goodness he had his inhaler!  He was advised to stop completely, but he refused to and started to walk inside.  By the time we got to Canary Whalf i was panicking again as he was very late.  I know no one is untouchable after what happened to Isaac but again sheer relief when i saw him!  I knew something must have happened as he was walking, but he kept it up and he completed the whole thing. The nurses at ST.Thomas also came out at Westminster to cheer him on and we were very touched by that.  The tears and emotion was very overwhelming and he broke down at the end.  I have never been so grateful to see him though and we walked through St. James Park and to the after party in tears,  So far we have raised £18,300 for the neonatal centre at the Evelina Childrens Hospital at St Thomas.  We plan on getting to £25,000 if we can by the end of the year to buy a special intensive care unit with machinery like Isaac had.  It was an amazing day with so much support and love from the crowds, people we know and  you guys too.  Thank you.

I started DR on Monday too.  It was very unemotional this time.  I think we were so tired from the marathon that it didnt become a big thing.  It was also the four year anniversary of Darrens dads passing and that was poignant especially with the weekend we had.  We did the injection and said a quite prayer that this would be our time, and everyones time who is trying after loss.  Ive decided not to join a cycle thread this time.  I found it really hard after failing in Feb.  I have you guys and its good to have people who understand you.

Work again yesterday.  Had my meeting with the Head.  She was checking how i was and wanted to know whether i wanted full normal pay and the days im not in while im phased would go down as sick, or did i want to be paid flexi time.  We jointly decided that the former would be better.  If any future employer had issue with why i was on a phased return after the death of my son they can go spin!  The rest of the day was okay.  Still very awkward and i didnt get a chance to speak to my Head of dept about the awkwardness.  Saw some of the rest of the staff too, they either said welcome back or ignored me!  The kids were lovely though and i had lots of hugs.  I met my intervention groups and that was good.  I just put my head down and got on with it.  It wasnt pleasent but i survived!

Anyway, so sorry for the long post.  Was a lot to catch up on.

Sending my love to everyone.
Simone XxX


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just had the news that Isaac's headstone is going up today.  I will take a trip to the cemetery after counselling.  There isn't one day that isn't full of emotional stuff this week!  This is a good thing though despite being emotional.  It's about time he had it.  XxX


----------



## sturne

Simone- well very true, it is an emotional week for you. You are so strong. Hope counselling helps and good news that the headstone s going up today,lthough must be tough for you but as you say it is good news.
Btw I won 5th prize in raffle didn't I? Well done to your dh for completing marathon especially after his asthma attack. Big hugs too you   ^ xx

Mungo - we are all here for you Hun, you are never selfish dont think like that.hope your mum gets good results.     sorry you are going through a hard time. Thinking of you xx

10 fingers - I only took abs to treat the hidden c, then once I had treatment I didn't take them anymore (from what I can remember anyway). Haven't had a chance to read your diary yet, but hope you are ok? Xx

Whirl-glad it went well at the weekend Hun. Xx

Heapy - sorry you didn't win the bag comp. hope you are well? Xx

Suzy - how's the bump coming along? How many weeks left? Xx

Afm - all good so far. Babies are all putting on weight, girls now at 3 hourly feeds and boys at 2 hourly. Hopefully going to try bf one of them today or tomorrow. See how that goes. Went to drs today and am allowed to drive again so I don't need to rely on anyone else to take me to hospital. Babies now have their own website which we update daily with photos and blogs. Don't want to post website address on here as anyone can read it, but happy to pm you address if anyone is interested to see photos and read updates, but understand if you're not interested. Off to hospital now, oh and we will be in the Newbury newspaper (if you want a read Heapy) tomorrow. They heard us on the radio and contacted us at the hospital. So all in all we are oing pretty good. Just can't wait to get them home!! 

Sorry I haven't had much time to post, but I do read and haven't forgotten about any of you.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Good news about the babies Sturne.  Yes you did!  So sorry i missed your name out!  Email will  be out soon for you to choose your prize once the other four before you have.  Still waiting for 2nd prize to get back to us before we can move on.  XxX P.S. Would love the website address.  X


----------



## suzymc

OMG *Sturne* you won a prize too. How did I miss that? wowweeeeeeee 5th too, yay.
Anyway just popping on to say YES ME ME ME did you really need to ask me? Please PM me the link right away. lol. Be back later for a properly reply AND a proper reply to everyone. I just am so excited you're doing a private webpage. I wanna see like ASAP. hehe!  xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

simone i just had a good cry for you both. what a week! absolutely amazing progress with fundraising and well done to darren again. My dh was a little slow on his time when he did a marathon and i was pretty nervous waiting too, let alone with the huge emotional 'pressure' (not the right word!) you guys have. Sounds like you are coping brilliantly with work, though still hard I am sure it will slowly get better. how exciting we are Dr only 1 week apart! Do you have time off booked?

sturne fantastic! i meant to send you wishes in my post but i forgot. soo sorry. have been thinking of you. so wonderful they are all doing well & lots of luck with BF. pls pls do send me a pm with that link! would love to know how you are all doing!

i am trying to be positive.. soo hurray for my cycle buddies 

afm well skiving right now so got to dash. slept till 5am, and i think the extra 2 hours has helped my mood. obv keeping v positive face on for my mum but thanks v much for all your kind words guys. determined not to do such long afm's though!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mungo, cycle buddies!  Yay!  I didn't realise we were a week apart. Work are being good with letting me do the treatment and just do my two day a week phased return. No plans to extend that for a while. They are also happy to give me time off for scans, ET and EC (god willing we get there!). They've been very good. We'll hold each others hand Hun. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Simone - no worries hunni, just thought I'd better double check! 
Suzy - you forgot me too hah    Nevermind    

Simone, mungo, Suzy have pm'd you. Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sturne yes please PM me! Glad to hear all is going well! 

Simone wow what a week you're having, your strengths and resilience constantly amazes me x

Mungo I'm am sending you all my   right now, I'm really   for you and your mum x

Hi to everyone else! 

Just a quickie as I have another headache (frickin burserelin) but just wanted to say DING DONG the witch arrived! Got my d reg scan #2 tomorrow morning (yuk) so   I get to start Stims tomorrow, send me 'thin' and 'nice and quiet down there' vibes ladies x xx x x xx


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - would like website address too x glad to hear babies are doing so well.

Simone - well done to Darren on completing the marathon, what an achievement! An emotional day for you both but again you got through it together because you are both so strong and a wonderful team. Yeah I've won a raffle prize!   (I never win anything)

Suzy - hope all is well with you. You must be mad contemplating a house sale and a baby!!

Mungo -     praying news about your mum is good news.

Alig - how's the prep course going?

Hello to whirl, Heapy, 10f&t, daisy, Lexi and all the other pumpkins

Afm: chemo has finished hooray!!! Now just the waiting game until I am well enough to come home.


----------



## suzymc

Oh FFS!!! I have just spent 50mins doing a mammoth post and then my computer crashed. I normally save to file as I go along but I'm on my mini laptop which just doesn't do that. argh! will have to reply tomorrow now  boooooo


----------



## Simonechantelle

10 fingers, lots of 'thin' vibes your way!  Good luck with the stims!  XxX. 

Charlotte, so glad you won!  I never win anything usually either!  So glad the chemo is done and praying for good news that its over for good. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Charlotte - that's fantastic news. Praying everything had worked for you lovely. Xxxxc


----------



## sturne

Charlotte - glad the chemo has finished,hope you get home very soon.    and sending you a       from Emily,Lauren,James,Joshua and me.xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Charlotte- the crying faces were supposed to be the face next to it, blowing you kisses!! Xx


----------



## Whirl

Charlotte that is fantastic news!  Hope you start to feel better soon and can go back to your own bed!         

Sturne please pm me the website too!

10fingers good luck for tomorrow       

Will do a proper catch up later

Whirl xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies just a quick one as I wait for my bloods. Had baseline and its looking good. Lining nice and thin (thanks Simone!) and the amazing news is I have an antral follicle count of 11!!!! I've only ever had 7 on any scan I've seen before. Consultant thinks its due to the DHEA  I'm so pleased and this gives us the potential for more follies and more eggs!  Just need to wait for bloods but could be starting bloods tonight or by Saturday - bring it on!!!! 

Thanks for the link Sturne will look later x

Simone hope the d regging goes well x

Charlotte so pleased the chemo is over and sending all my love your way x

Mungo hugs for you x

Suze oops on the lost post when will we learn hey?! X

Whirl thanks for the wishes, saw your ** message hope you're ok x

Love to everyone else x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Sturne - I brought a copy of the Newbury Paper today and will have a read later, how is all going, can you send me the Link please too. Good news that they are putting on weight and getting stronger...

Charlotte - Good news that the chemo has now finished and hope you get home soon. I hate hospitals and there is nothing like getting back to your own bed, thinking of you. 

Mungo - Big hugs for you      

10fingers - It all sounds promising, good luck for the next stage. 

Simone - Good luck to you too, fingers crossed. And a big congratulations to Darren, what an amazing achievement. I did a half marathon a couple of years ago and to think he did twice that distance, you must be so proud. 

Hello to everyone else, thinking of you all. 

AFM - Well we had day 2 of our adoption prep course yesterday and I am loving every second of it. The final one is next Weds. The first week was all about the effects on a child and attachment issues. It was very thought provoking and glad we had lunch when we did to reflect on a DVD we watched. Yesterday was more interactive and we were in discussion groups, we talked about Loss and what it means, Contact (i.e. with birth relatives) and also Resilience and what it means. Again I came out and felt my head was going to explode with all information and we have some more homework to do for next week, but I am really enjoying it. And it is really nice to meet others going through the same thing and hopefully we can keep in contact. 

As for my little sis she is starting her next ivf cycle in June, as she has to wait a month, as her boss has booked off the week that EC etc would have been, but in a way I think it is good to take a bit of a breather before going again. 

Anyway better get back on with some work, take care..

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

That's fantastic news 10fingers!  Yay!  Bring it on!  XxX.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Suzy, quick question about Solgar whey to go vanilla. When did you start taking it and for how long?  It doesn't contain soya does it?  Cheers Hun. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sounds good alig - good luck for the next stage x

Simone - yay bring it on indeed! On the whey to go, I was recommended by the nutritionist to take one scoop 2-3 weeks before down regging then continue up until EC, upping it to 2 scoops during Stims. Hope that helps. I, not sure if it has soya in it x

Afm - bloods are good (54 against a less than 200 target) and I'm good to go *but* due to scheduling and logistics, I'm not starting Stims until Sunday as they need to ensure their ladies are not all in for EC and ET together. So, I'm a bit disappointed as I was raring to go, but hey, what's another 3 nights when I've been down regging for 25 frickin days already lol. A least things are gearing up, that's the main thing. Booked in my first Stims scan next Friday and also intralipids the same day yikes x


----------



## mungoadams

hurray! great news for 10f&T! woohoo. congrats hun. cant believe youre starting on sunday!!! wonderful news and 11. amazing. at last! your turn for a bfp i reckon   

simone thank you  hmm mayhave got confused. I have Dr scan booked for 9th may so think i am behind you and 10F&T quite a bit but still...! v nice to all be close to each other. I start DR on Monday.. 

alig wow that sounds good and you sound soo positive too.   

sturne thank you for pm. they are all gorgeous and doing so well. 

charlotte fantastic news! i bet you cant wait to get home  

suzy lol better luck next time

afm got most of my px from asda yesterday .eye watering bill. on the positive i have managed two protein shakes today. i was hungry and decided that another shake was the best plan. mind you, mine are revolting (hemp protein and rice protein, with no flavouring or sugar! not recommended unless lactose intolerant, believe me). i have now managed to get used to swallowing without revisiting it, if you know what i mean! yuck!   it is easier when i dont have it straight after green gunk. lol. insomnia same as ever, but trying to be more positive. dh is not allowed to get grumpy tho or the hormonal insomniac witch comes out in me! off to watch crap tv.


----------



## suzymc

Ok dokeeeeee..... attempt #2. Here we go......

*10fingers* - aw hun what fantastic news. 11 woweeeeee. That was always my average, great sign. Especially good luck for you all that you, Simone, daisy and Mungo (& possibly Jade) are all cycling at the same time. You'll bring each other lots of pumpkin luck and babies for sure. Are you taking the abs still? Will this be good or bad news for the get together re. your cycle?   for your first jab on Sunday.... and all after then too  Friday's gonna be a big day next week. eek!!

*whirl* - aw got lots hun...but still a LOT of buying to be done. Been just getting bargains for now. Mainly from Bounty.com and amazon family. The savings I've been making are just amazeballs. Angelcare mat monitor from £100 to £38 the other day. Cot from over £300 to £175 with their best mattress etc. Aw bless, she's still going the wrong way. lol. LOVE the ** pics. You both look so so happy and Bethany looks so pretty, esp in her lovely dress  So pleased it went so well, but I knew it would. lol @ Bethany and her magpie tendencies.

*mungo* - aw hun. sure I've told you this before but don't ever apologise for what you write etc on here. We're all here to support each other through everything. I echo what everyone else has said. You are totally NOT being selfish. Now is about your cycle and looking after your Mum. Everyone else and their needs can wait. Everything crossed for your Mums results next week. Big week for you next week too. All the best for everything hun..... and you're not moaning, just sharing. Oh your protein shakes always sound so yuk. Amazing you can manage one a day let alone two!! I only ever did the green puke for one cycle. Luckily lack of funding stopped me having it for more cycles.

*sturne* - had a good old look and read of your website yesterday. Aw man it's lovely. Your babies are just so so small and so beautiful. I especially love the pic of you with two of them on you and also the one where one has their fingers in their siblings ear. I'm presuming it's Joshua and James?  They are doing so well with their feeding. What lovely news. Great news you can drive again. Do you have your 'van' yet? So what's it like to be famous?

*simone* - I doubt it has soy in it. I was avoiding soy like the plague. Did you check the ingredients? I am sure I've said it already but wow to Darren finishing the marathon even with such bad asthma. I sadly fully understand asthma attacks and know how they can floor you and make you so so ill. He is so amazing. Isaac really got him through to the finish line. I bet you are so proud of him. And amazing he's going back for more marathons. Aw that's great news that the raffle raised so much. Amazing so many pumpkins won prizes with all those tickets bought. I have every faith you will reach your next target. Good to hear that Isaac now has his headstone. All the best for your continued DR'ing and your scan. Well done on surviving work too.

*charlotte* - aw sweetie so pleased your chemo has finished now. That's great news. Hopefully you'll be home soon. I wish we weren't contemplating a house move. I really really wish we didn't need to move. I love it here 

*ali* - aw the prep courses sound really good. very thorough. Oh gosh, yes, I bet it is total information overload. So much to take in and so much they have to prepare you for. I guess they have to make sure everyone that really wants to adopt adopts. Good luck for your sis in June. Oh yes, everyone needs a breather. Gives your body chance to produce good eggs again.

It was 28oC here today..... yikes!! 

lots of love 2 all..... and pray this posts this time. lol
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

It worked it worked


----------



## suzymc

lexi - I got an email to say you posted an hour or so ago but I can't see a post? confused. lol xx


----------



## Whirl

Just a quickie as I'm off out, to say I think Sturne's name on the hall of fame should be changed to the famous one!

Will be back later 

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

I second that  xx


----------



## suzymc

and Heapy should be chief psychologist.... or something along those lines. Sure there's a better word but my brain won't work......


----------



## charlotte80

Sturne - saw you and your gang on meridian news tonight x


----------



## suzymc

To be mentioned on radio 2 by Chris Evans..... now THAT is fame. lol.  My due date friends are all in awe of you sturne and so so pleased your babies are doing so well. (we all are) They've been excitedly sharing articles etc. xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

On way to airport but just wanted to say

Simone - the biggest of love and hugs today.  The headstone is absolutely beautiful and the messages on there are so touching.  Thinking of you always but especially today xxxxx.


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello Ladies 

Apologies for not posting sooner. Been super busy with my new job, uni and cycling

Need to have a proper read back to catch up! 

Simone- sending you   for this cycle Hun... Well done to you and Darren on all you're hard work and preparation for the marathon! You must be very proud... What a great guy you have! xx

Sturne- Loved the article! Hope you are feeling ok... you're babies look absolutely beautiful! Well Done Super Mum! xx

AFM- So I got the results for my Biopsy and it turns out I have raised NK cells. Have been told i need a steroid from ET...   that helps this time. 
Had my first stim scan yesterday and I have 18 follies with one at 1.9 and lots smaller so back in Monday to hope for 3 over 1.7 
EC should be Wednesday Eek... Really hoping this cycle is the one   for all of us who are cycling or due to start again! 

Big   and lots of    to all xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Morning, 

Super excited for our cyclers at the mo, 

10ft yey finally you can get cracking, hope the hormones start to balance out quickly and normality returns ish! Just read your diary, merional and menopur are technically the same so check with ZW hon.

Jade, wow that's come round quickly, I personally think its a good thing when they find new things that could be a contributor of a prev failed cycle. Raised NK's are very treatable so fingers crossed for you lovely x

Mungo, thinking of you next week with your Mums results. Another ZW cycler too, good luck xxx

Simone, I can't read back so not sure if you've started DR yet? Xx

Heapy, surely you are not going on holiday AGAIN?!!!!! xx

Ali, glad adoption prep is going well. What an amazing new chapter for you both xx

Charlotte, how are you feeling? Must be lovely to have your home comforts around you xx

Afm, all good with us. Got my 24 week scan tomorrow so time starting to tick on. Can't believe they'll be here in 13 weeks now. Just hoping they're both ok and growing as they should xxxx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## sturne

Morning everyone

Lexi - good luck with your scan tomorrow.not long now, 13 weeks will soon pass. Xx

Jade - 18 follies, wow sounds promising. We all hope this is the winning cycle. Good luck with ec if I don't get to post again before then. Will be   and sending lots of      your way. Xx

Ali - glad things going well with the adoption process. Very exciting times ahead for you....forgot to send you the link, will do it after this post. Xx

10ft, mungo and simone, really good luck with this cycle...we need some more BFP on this thread so have my fingers crossed for you all too.Xx

Mungo - hope mums results back next week are good, you are going through a lot at the mo, and we are all here to support you. Xx

Heapy - thanks again for your msgs. Where are you off to? Sorry if you have already mentioned,, I may have missed it! Xx

Suzy - just heard the Christ Evans radio show from Friday. Yay...like the 4 cheers for my darlings. Hope you are doing good. When is your next scan? Xx

Charlotte - are you home yet? Hope you are feeling a bit better   xx

Hello to everyone else, loops, whirl, daisy and anyone else I have missed. Xx

Afm - babies doing ok. Lauren has a few spots so they are giving her abs just as a precaution. Hopefully nothing too serious. Boys are both breathing a bit erratically so may have to go back on high flow again(they re now on low flow) but apparently all normal stuff. Emily doing well and we tried bf yesterday for the first time. She did really well. Wil be having another go later. Am so proud of them all. Been very hectic thurs and fri, with press etc. have things I want to tell you guys but scared as I don't want joe blogs to be reading! Really appreciate all your msgs and support.
Love you all xx


----------



## suzymc

Hi ladies

*Heapy * - happy holidays hun

*jade* - oh goodness.... and you're cycling right now too. wow. amazing how many pumpking BFP's there will be to celebrate very soon. Interesting regarding that you have raised NK cells. Oooo follies sounding great hun. Please let us know if EC is Wednesday. Loads of these for you      
*
lexi* - I hope you're resting now!!!! We will never learn that we're not capable of as much now. All the best again for tomorrow's scan

*sturne* - we could always start a little private group on ** where you can tell us what you'd like to tell us in private? what do you reckon? Next scan is early June with my consultant but I have a 3d/4d scan booked as a birthday pressie for my ma&pa on the 23rd May  I also have 2 general consultant appointments before his next scan too. Busy busy. Aw wow, so pleased Emily has taken to bf'ing. Fingers crossed the boys breathing is back on track soon and Lauren's spots clear up.

*afm* - I've had a busy weekend trying to get the downstairs bedroom tidy of work things ready for when the baby comes. It's looking loads better but there's still a few things to sort. things are taking a turn for the better with Mark. he's not yet spoken to me about his money worries etc but we'll get there. right now I'm just over the moon with his announcement on Friday. we went out for lunch and I really saw a different side to him (than the past few weeks). He was so sweet and caring about how he's going to help after our little boy is born. I nearly bawled my eyes out. Said he really wants to make sure my Mum doesn't take over as he wants to do as much as possible to help & doesn't want to feel left out and useless. He wants no-one around for more than a couple of hours a time for the first few days and then wants to see how it goes regarding helping me and work and says he'd much rather take on the house workload and help out with our boy than my Mum etc do it. Awwwww sometimes he really melts my heart. There's always lots more positives with him than negatives 

I hope you've all had a good weekend. Big hugs for Simone    
Love to all and loads of these to all our cycling pumpkins       xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - LOVE the Friday and Saturday updates and photos  keep them coming xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. Darren and i had a very chilled day yesterday. We went and did 30 mins worth of boweling, had lunch and saw the headstone. How has 9 months gone past already?! Its the length of time i was pregnant and that seemed to go on for ages!

*10fingers*, i'm a bit late with the Whey so i'm starting with a scoop a day. I'll up to two if i get to stims (please God!). Good news on bloods and i hope that the stims injection goes well today hun . XxX

*Mungo*, i completely agree about the protein shakes - yuk! But i haven't thrown them up so i guess that is good! Darren has promised to put up with my mood 'gracefully'. We'l see how long that lasts! Hoping you've managed to get some sleep this weekend. I'm praying your mum gets some good news this week . XxX

*Alig*, glad the prep course has gone well. It all sounds really positive. Good luck with your sister in June hun . XxX

*Sturne*, thank you for the link hun. Aren't they doing so well! And, your famous! I'm glad things are so positive and you're all doing so well . XxX

*Whirl*, hoping you're well?  XxX

*Charlotte*, how are you feeling hun?  XxX

*Heapy*, have a lovely holiday. I hope you manage to get lots of rest and have lots of fun. Thank you for your kind words . XxX

*Jade*, thank you hun. Praying this will be our time! I have to take steroids too. I think i start them from EC. Follicles sound good. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that the EC is set for Wed . XxX

*Lexi*, yep on the DR trail! Baseline bloods on 15th May and scan on 16th May. I really hope i get further than this this time! Wishing you all the best with the scan tomorrow. I'm sure your little ones are doing really well. Let us know how it goes.  XxX

*Suzy*, i'm living on your recipes at the mo. Loving them too, especially the chicken satay. Its a really useful page, thank you hun. Mark sounds like a darling. I'm so glad he's being so supportive.  XxX

Hi to everyone else.  XxX

We saw the headstone yesterday for the first time since they put it up Friday afternoon. It was more difficult than we thought it would be. It was another of the 'kick in the teeth' moment. All becomes very real again. And then the emotions come... guilt, unfairness, upset... Still, we are really pleased with it, and it's just as we wanted it. I think Isaac would be happy.

Have upped the protein in my diet. I'm 37 and realise that my egg quality is probably not as good. So, i'm religiously following Suzy's meals from on the ** fertility page. I'm eating basil nut (whats the point of them without chocolate?!) and i've started having a protein shake each day - yuk! All for the greater good i keep telling myself!

Work tomorrow. Boo! I wonder if it will be any better? Have a full staff meeting after school and that will be the first time i'll see most of the staff. Hopefully it'll be better than last week. Just got to get to the end of Tues and i've done my two days.

Big hugs and love to everyone. 
Simone XxX


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
just quick post from me .

simonechantelle that must have been so hard. sounds  like you both did really well and very pleased to hear the headstone was what you wanted. good luck tomorrow with the staff meeting.   sounds like you're doing great with the diet!

sturne, wow congrats on bf emily and fingers crosed lauren's spots turn out to be nowt. good luck for the boys as well. 

suzy sounds like that room is starting to take shape. this is the nursery? great to hear Mark wants to help out and make sure you 3 get time together. should think so too 

10F&T how are you doing? when is your next scan? 

jadeyjade, wow your follicles sound like theyre doing well. thinking of you for wednesday and lots of luck for tomorrow  

Lexi - lots of luck for tomorrows scan although i am sure you wont need it and both will be fine 

love to everyone else and many thanks for everyones thoughts.
afm, slept till 7am today which is now a 2 month record! i had hurt my back, but thats getting better & had enough energy to go on the X-trainer today, and managed some yoga which is great. my gp told me i had hypermobility a few weeks ago, as my toes keep dislocating and managed to dislocate 3 toes at once at 4am on friday, whilst asleep. As you can imagine it hurt like hell! Reading about hypermobility and pregnancy was a bad idea lol. so going to stick my head in the sand and focus on ivf if my toes let me  . Starting DR incl dexamethasone tomorrow and catching 7am train to london for the endo scratch & IL & thyroid function bloods, then working pm before going to norwich. going to be a long day! Very wierd to be going through my huge box of IVF kit and sorting out all my needles etc (I have quite a stock!), and seeing my old booking-in stuff and pregnancy books. hopefully this means everything is just to hand for a BFP that sticks   . will try to post on tues or weds. very nervous for my mum, but it could be fine so trying to think positively that we will be celebrating on tuesday night.


----------



## Simonechantelle

What a day Mungo!  I hope it all goes well tomorrow. Lets hope that BFP happens and sticks for all of us. Thinking of you and your mum. Take care of yourself Hun. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo - thinking of you tomorrow, what a day indeed. Hope your endo scratch goes ok, mine was fine, Carla is very good and told me she had a 100% success record (though she'd only done one before me at ZW lol). I have my IL on Friday, going to Independent nurses as ZW couldn't fit me. Thinking of you for Tuesday x x x x 

Simone thinking of you today x x hope the d regging goes ok you'll be stinking before you know it  

Suze glad things are turning round, bless M and his plans that's v sweet x

Lexi more good luck for you tomorrow though all will be fine and the boys will no doubt contine to punch and kick each other to put on a show for you  

Sturne glad to hear babes are doing ok I guess these little blips are to be expected but they are just doing so well! X

Jadey cycle bud sending follie growth spurts your way x

Hi to everyone else sorry in phone in bath lol. Gearing up to stim number one not looking forward to mixing 4 vials so getting dp to help lol. Went to godsons first birthday today walking in to a room full of babies and youngsters required a big breath in. Wow. I was the only one who wasn't family without a baby and boy there was a lot of baby talk, forgotten how hard it is.

X


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Lmao!!!!! Simone I hope you will be stimming and not stinking before we know it!!! Predictive text lol! B


----------



## Simonechantelle

I was going to say I hope I don't start stinking soon!  I'd rather be stimming!  

Good luck with the stims Hun. Well done for getting through the party. You're doing better than me!  I can't bring myself to be around anyone's babies still. XxX.


----------



## mungoadams

Quick one on phone on train, for simonechantelle 10f&tgoid luck. 10f&t hope mixing went ok. Tgats tge worst bit I get v nervous.  Big hug fir tge birthday party. It really does hurts sometimes  xx


----------



## suzymc

Mes beaux amis 

*Simone* - Oh hun. Such another sad hard day. But good that you do now have a headstone in place for him. It is a lovely headstone. Isaac would be very happy, I'm sure. I'm so pleased you are finding my page and recipes helpful. I hope to start adding again in a few months. Well so long as we're still living in a house that is!!! It was a very religious meal routine for us last time and I am sure feeding me and DH the right foods and all that protein helped. Did you see your typo? Made me smile.... Basils.... that would = chocolate covered basils. yuk, lol. So how you finding the protein shake? It's mixing it in so there's no lumps that's half the challenge. And then drinking it all in one go. I hope work goes as well as it can today and tomorrow  

*mungo* - downstairs bedroom will be our shared room for the first 2-3 months. It's only usable in the summer months as it has no heating or insulation. Then he has his own room upstairs but prob won't actually sleep in there until he's about 4-5 months old. (so long as we're still here, CROSS everything) It'll be like a 'pretty' storage room for all my bargains. lol. Oooo well done on sleeping until 7am. Nice one. OMG @ you and your toes. OUCH!!! I think everyone gets something that hurts badly one way or another during pregnancy. You'll grin and get through it hun. All the best for today.     Oh you should see my stockpile of needles and drugs. Gonna try and given them in at the hospital soon. My pharmacy refused them  (I was told they'd take them!!) Big big everything crossed for your Mum tomorrow.

*10fingers* - Thanks. I guess I shouldn't have written him off without actually discussing what he wanted to do. BUT we had talked about it a few months ago (about Mum helping etc). Anyway Mum&Dad are fine about a slight change of plan and are going to amuse themselves playing golf etc. My circle of friends over here are mainly their age so I'll get them out and about socialising etc when we need some space. haha! great amusement at A. you coming on here in the bath and B. not checking back what your phone had typed. Had me smiling. Poor Simone, proper laughing out loud at her reply. Oh goodness yesterday sounded so hard  Well next time it won't matter hey 

Man I am so excited about all the BFP's we're going to have to celebrate soon. It really is amazing you're all cycling together.  I know I keep going on but it's totally a good sign I say. Last 2 pumpkins that cycled together are afterall preggers.

Loads of love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - hun, I just caught up with your diary and you have brought a new phrase to my life..... such a plant pot. lol LOVE it. Not loving that you're a plant pot but what a great expression. Here's some of these for your stimming. All sounding great      xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Suzy glad things are going better with Mark. With Gareth, he does the nappies whenever he is home from work, and he also does Bethany's bathtime. It is nice for him to have that time with her as I am still bf so he has never been able to help out with feeding! Although Bethany didn't have a bath regularly until she was at least 6 weeks as she hated it before then, he really appreciated the time off he took when she was born. It sounds like a plan to restrict visitors after the birth, as everyone has different ways of doing things and they all seem to want to take over, and its at a time when you are particularly emotional as well. How are your legs doing now?

10fingers hope that the mixing went ok. Sorry about the birthday party and well done for going for your godson when I'm sure it is the last thing you feel like doing just now.    

Mungo hope the dr went ok and that the sleeping continues. Sorry to hear about your toes that sounds extremely painful. Will be thinking of you and your mum today and really hope and pray that you will be celebrating tonight     

Simone, I saw the picture of Isaac's headstone it is beautiful, although like you say really not fair, so wrong and heart breaking at the same time. Sorry to see on ** that you had a difficult day yesterday, I guess that you will be having more difficult days than good days for some time just remember we are here when you need to vent. Are you in school today? Hope that goes better than last week. I found that the protein shakes were slightly more bearable if I made them up in the blender and added nesquik to them!

Daisy are you stimming at the moment? Hope everything is well with you 

Sturne omg those buggies are gigantic! Sorry to hear that there were no visitors to the ward Sunday, but glad that they are protecting your little ones from viruses. Thinking of you, and you can always pm us if you need people to talk to without everyone reading x

Lexi how was your scan? Can't believe you are 24 weeks, time will fly now! Have you been busy shopping?

Jade lovely to hear from you, how did yesterday go? Will keep everything crossed for you Wednesday. Please make sure you relax and sit for at least half an hour with your feet up between 3pm and 7pm each day after et.    

AFM spent a bit of last week feeling sorry for myself, we got hit with a big bill due to a remortgage (basically someone at my old bank telling me an amount that was too low, so we owe an extra £600), my manager being evil, and not being able to go away camping with a group of my friends as they picked the one weekend we couldn't do. All silly really, but I sometimes feel a bit lonely as although I have made new mummy friends, I am a lot older than some of them and really don't have much in common. Also, because G is doing his uni work this year, which is really important as hopefully it will lead to a better paid job and is what he really wants to do, it means that everything in the house is left to me. However, I went round to one of my bf houses on Saturday night for a trashy dvd and wine, and we are going camping on a separate date with just a few of us so we can test it out before we go for a week in August as I have no idea how Bethany will cope with it, so feeling much better now. I know that really I am so lucky and have nothing to complain about at all!

Charlotte how are you doing? Are you hope yet? Hope you are starting to feel better.

Heapy hope you enjoy Portugal

Meet - is this still happening on the 20th? I would like to try and make it 

Love to all, especially those that are cycling at the moment

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

*whirl* - hey you  meet had better still be happening on the 20th!!!! I think so far it's me, you, loops, heapy (so long as it's not Evan's op time) sturne (hopefully) Charlotte (hopefully) and 10fingers (hopefully) I think. So we'll play it by ear and organise nearer the day as it all depends on who can come as to where we meet up etc etc. I'm easy so long as it's near my journey on my way up as I will have had a long trip the day before. 
lol, not entirely sure Mark will do the nappies as he always said he never would BUT he has made me promise to get lots of disposables in.... so I'm thinking that means he's helping. I have said about bathing/washing him and he seems very happy with that role. Said he knows what to do with a winky so he'll be fine. lol  Lots of cuddles too. Oh yes, I will ask for help if I need it and certainly don't want anyone taking over. Leg is OKish thanks...I get the odd numb moments but it's better. I had severe pelvic pain yesterday after doing too much at the weekend so spending the rest of this week resting. 
If it makes you feel any better we currently over 4,000 euros to be paid out in May!!! yikes!! So I can totally sympathise. Aw sorry about the camping trip. I know what you mean about most mummies being younger. It's like that round here... which is one of the reasons I would like to move somewhere a bit less like hicksville. Good you now have another camping 'test holiday' arranged  
Lots of Love xxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi

 Re the Meet, I would like to come too, but will need to book a day or 1/2 day off work, depending on where and time. Heapy we could go together if Sturne makes it and it is over our way? 

Last day of prep course tomorrow and in a way a bit gutted it is ending, but on to the next stage and Home Study. 
I am a lot happier in myself and feeling positive, after all the trauma's of IVF, I finally believe that adoption was my destiny and feel that our lives are going to change dramatically but I am so ready for this now...

Also on a major high after meeting The Feeling at their studio last weekend, what an incredible experience and they were so down to earth and lovely guys. They played one old song and 4 from the new album they are working on and then spent a couple of hours looking round their studio and chatting to them.

Anyway supposed to be working now, so better get on, just a sneaky post...

Ali x


----------



## suzymc

Alig - aw that's great news  Will be lovely to see you again. At the moment it's planned for near Sturne's babies hospital but subject to change.... I think it'll be not too far for you either way. What do you have to do for home study? So great to hear how happy and positive you are. Sure it'll be a dramatic change but a good one. I'm afraid I only know one The Feeling song. Great you got to meet them  xxxxx


----------



## sturne

Alig - so glad you are feeling positive. You will soon have your lo. Xx

Ref meet - I really hope I can come. I'm sure I will be able to, I very much doubt the babies will be out by then. It's probably a bit too optimistic. Can't wait to meet up with you all, and meet you Ali.

Whirl - unfortunately hospital has norovirus and so no visitors are allowed at all   so my parents have not seen them since before they were transfered.  it's not on the ward though, so just a precaution. Hopefully it will reopen soon as its supposed to be a winter bug, and now it's not so cold the bug should go!! 

Just off to hospital now. Catch up soon and good luck to all cycling at the moment. Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - just read your post to Whirl..... flippin' norovirus. booooooo. I bet your parents are gutted. Fingers crossed the bug goes soon and they can visit soon. Enjoy your hospital visit with your wee miracles. I really really hope you can make the meet BUT it'll be for an amazingly fab reason if you can't. p.s. I have now watched your tv seg 3 times now and I shed a happy tear each time. xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

morning ladies

sturne, hope the norovirus goes soon. must be very frustrating your parents cant visit. 

whirl glad you had a nice girly night. entirely understandable to feel a bit fed up sometimes with B to look after and all the domestic stuff to do as well. a, sure the meet will help too  good luck with the camping, though am sure b will be fine. 

suzy haha sounds like a good reason to nicely decorate more than 1 room  . yep bit more worried about incr risk of uterine prolapse than my toes, but am sure that wouldnt happen. have to get a BFP and a 12 week scan first anyway 

10f&t hope stimms going ok so far?

jadeyjade lots of luck for today!      

AFM - thanks so much for the wishes! so the short of it is my mum is hopefully ok and no cancer tx! So great news. All started off a bit scarily with a (fantastic) nurse, saying that they werent yet cancerous cells, but abnormal and needed 2nd biopsy & v prob an op. But after reiterating and going into detail on my mum's v long list of medical conditions, which mean chances of getting through any operation and gen anesthetic are not good; we suddenly saw a consultant who agreed that for mum it is best to monitor her and not put her through surgery unless absolutely necessary. it's a balancing act and have to go back in a year, but at least we have a reprieve for now. Charlotte and 10F&T sorry if i have been moaning. I know what you both went through/are going through is ten times harder  . Very glad i was there and was pushy, and hugely relieved for my mum. Took her into town to buy some bits for a holiday she has coming up and painted her nails for her then took her out to dinner. Got her a little drunk (and so did i v naughty i know, but i am not telling her about IVF and wanted her to let her hair down. one glass of prosecco & one glass of red is enough to make me feel sick the next day lol. no more booze for me for the forseeable!). So back to worrying about tx now lol like the rest of us cycling and i can stop staring into space worrying! got to work now and have a hard chat with boss to try to persuade her to let me take some time off but not 2 months unpaid leave!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Jade, lots of love and kick Hun. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Mungo - so glad your mum got good news...and an odd drink now and again won't do any harm, some say it can do good...good luck with your treatment hun. Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi girls! On phone, just had EC 
13 eggs... Was hoping for more but happy with it  
Last cycle got 15 eggs, 12 mature, 8 fertilised and 3 blasts 
Hopefully this time we can still take some to blast! 
Oh they also said that I shouldn't have the embryo glue as it was shown to decrease the chance in ladies under 35 by 7%. Was really hopeful about that  not sure what to do? Xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Woo hoo jade - 13 is a very lucky Ivf number!!! I got 13 eggs after 13 days stimms and tested pos on the 13th dec! Take their advice on the embie glue hon, I think addressing your nk cells will have helped loads. Come on embies do your thing xxx


----------



## suzymc

mungo - oh hun. what a relief for you and your Mum. at least nothing is immediate and it's good they are going to review her again in a year. sounds like you had a lovely time with her after. Nothing wrong with a cheeky drink. A cheeky drink (or two) didn't stop me getting pregnant... or Sturne. Fingers crossed all went well with your boss.       xxxx

sturne - 13 is a fab number hun...ah wow esp after reading Lexi's post  She's also right with what she says. Everything crossed for your eggies. Just think they're creating embryos right now. It's so amazing. Aw hun if they think it can decrease your chances because you're under 35 I'd trust their research and their knowledge. If they don't want you to have it I wouldn't have it.       xxxx


----------



## suzymc

lexi - OMG just noticed my ticker now is double numbers not triple... eeekkkkkkk!!!!!! xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Jade that is fantastic news!  Well done you!  Praying they get very jiggy tonight!  XxX

Mungo, yay!  So pleased your mum got good news  definitely agree a big drink is what's now needed!  XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yay mungo that is just awesome news! So pleased for you and mum x x x x   things still positive for her and you too of course x x hope the boss convo went well, though from what you're said I won't hold my breath! X x when are you next down at ZW Hun? X

Whoop whoop the jadester! Everything crossed for the lucky 13!! X x 

Hi Simone, Suzy, lexi, sturne, whirl  and everyone else x

Afm starting the feel the ache from Stims. Sure I didn't feel anything this soon last time! Hoping that's a good sign. X


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - oh aye defo a good sign I'd say  When's your first scan hun? xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hope so - Friday first thing. Looked back at my last diary and I didn't get any real feelings until day 8 and at that point they bought EC forward! So glad got a scan earlier on rather than day 8 x


----------



## Lexi2011

Sorry Mungo, just saw your post about your Mum. I am really pleased for you, such a huge relief. Good for you having a few glasses of presecco, hopefully will be the last one for a very long time. 

Wow Suzy, that seems to have flown! We are going to be due at almost the same time.

10ft, sounds very promising. I never felt anything til week 2 of stimms.

Nothing to report from me, had a very bad episode with my naughty lab who decided to chew the bottom stair carpet, underlay and step! Needless to say she has been in my bad books ever since. Scan went well on Monday, both bubs doing well and weigh about 1.5lbs. Back in 4 weeks for another one. 

X


----------



## sturne

Jade - woohoo 13 eggs is good. I was due on the 13th June so 13 is defiantly a lucky number.   

10 ft good luck for Fridays scan.

Lexi great news all well with your lo's.

Afm - Emily now out of incubator and in a hot cot, so much better   so proud they are doing so well. Also at the hospital we received a gift from a lady we have never met. She knitted some hats for them and socks and also sent a card. There are some lovely people out there. 
Love you all xx


----------



## mungoadams

Just a quick one as on phone to say congratulations to jade. That us a fab number. I would take the clinic advice on the glue. Fingers crossed for some lovely blasts!  

Afma bad night and witch showed up when it should nt. Clinc got straight back to me this morning and said not to worry so thats good.. Off to London  then finally home tonight.  Boss sort if ok and agreed to work part time for 2 weeks now and for june so thats good. Doubt she will give me any paid sick leave (we get 5 days  a year) which is discrimination really (if I am signed off with ohss ) but I am going to cross that bridge later. Sp plsd for mum. 

Lots if luck to Simone jade and 10f&t.


----------



## Whirl

Mungo hope your appointment at the clinic goes well today    Great news about your mum!

Sturne that's great news for Emily!  Its a lovely photo of her in the hotcot.  How is the bf going?

Lexi glad the scan went well.  How is the shopping and preparations going?

10fingers glad they have booked you in for an early scan, hope it goes well  

Simone saw your ** post, so sorry           

Jade 13 eggs is fantastic, hope that today goes well and lots fertilise     

Hi to everyone else

I have not been up to much, just making the most of the nice weather while it is here!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Thanks girls. 

Not feeling so positive. 
Yesterday I got 'the call' out of 13 eggs only 6 fertilised. They said there was a problem with the eggs? It's just one thing after another! Oh and whilst telling me over the phone that my eggs were 'abnormal' she then said do you want a day 5 transfer? I was in shock and said yes but only if I have more than one embryo left by day 5! We are using the camera this time that monitors the embryos so we can get a clear picture of how they develop. They will call on Saturday to let me know how they look. However last time i had a significant drop between day 3-5 which the doctor raised concerns about at my review. Worried that if we do have any left on day 3 we lose them by day 5! 
When I started this it was because i had apparently One blocked tube, now I've got no tubes, raised NK cells and crap eggs! 
Sorry for the moan, I know people are in worse situations but its still disappointing for me. I seem to have lost my positivity! 
Thinking about going to athens if this doesn't work which is quite a nice thought actually as I need a break too! Saying that i am now off work (after today) until Thursday next week! Yeayy 

Sorry for the Me post 
sending love to all xxx


----------



## suzymc

Jade - oh sweetheart. I'm so sorry to read your post. Especially sorry for you. Of my 11 eggs last time we only had 3 fertilise. It was such a worry for us especially for hoping that one would get to day 5. Especially as my doc would only go for a 5DT for me so we had all our hopes set on these 3 eggies. Believe you me I know exactly how you are feeling right now. It is such a worry this whole waiting game. Sometimes it's hard when a clinic is honest with you and that was something my clinic never were so I never knew if it was a problem with my eggs or Marks sperm. But 1 made it, our only blast of 4 cycles and I will keep everything in the world crossed for you hun because it can happen no matter what the circumstances. I think the fact you had 6 fertilised is something to focus on because 6 did make it. That's what's important. I understand that it must feel like yet another set back but you're at a good clinic with good facilities. Everything crossed for you hunny. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


be back later to catch up xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Morning ladies

Jadey my love more big hugs for you, I'm sending all my positive energy to the super six x x x x

Hey suze how are you doing? Hope the weather is as nice over there as here, beautiful morning in London today x  

Whirl and sturne thanks for the wishes - big squeeze for Bethany and the quads from me please x 

Mungo good to hear witch isn't a problem. Hope all is still on track. Your boss needs a slap x

Hi to everyone else x x 

AFM just ate my yummy eggs royale at my new fave little place round the corner from the clinic and a ginger and fruit smoothie nom nom. Had my bloods done now off for my scan eek. Twinges and aches have quietened down yesterday so think it was maybe the kick start getting things going - I think I should hope for follies looking anything up to 10mm after 4 days stims? Maybe not that high? Hoping all 11 have got there asses in gear  then off for Intralipids so will pop on later x


----------



## loopskig

hi darlings
sorry its been a while and even this is a quickie

Simone  beyond awful how hospital have been found not only negligible but also dishonest. not sure what to say as nothing will bring back the precious boy you deserve to have with you.

10F&T   thoughts for you. i haven't had a chance to look at diary so not fully genned up but will catch up soon. nice day to be in sunny London town x

Charl - looking forward to having you home x xx

Sturne yes please I would love to see your baby updates. Big     for J, J, E & L
How are you feeling yourself? Or have you forgotten that you have been through an ordeal too! I love how your (and every other mummy's) life is now 100% about the little ones. Did you say you are allowed to drive now?

Jade - not surprised you are feeling horrid after more bad news. like you say the list just seems to keep on going. You DO still have the super six on your side though babe. Try not to be planning your next cycle and focus all your happy thoughts on this one. The clinic will give youthe best advice they can re glue and 3/5dt so although its blinkin frustrating please try to get on board with what they are saying. i suppose there's not really much other option. but of course challenge them if your intuition tells you otherwise. Those teensie embies grew inside you so you do know them best 

Ali - how did you find the adoption days? did you make any new pals or is it an individual thing? do you get to ask lots of questions or is it a sit and listen type set up? thrilled for you that there is some progress. You will be a fabulous mum.

Suzy, Lex - glad all going as it should girls. tick tick tick not long now!

Mungo - oh darling so relieved for your mum. sorry to hear AF not keeping to schedule but sounds like clinic have you covered.

Heaps - happy hols beauty. think i missed where you are off to but will look forward to reading all about it on your return

AFM, the usual. mostly headless. been shortlisitng ready for interviews at Joe's school next week as am on the Governors. Am really enjoying it but its more commitment than I expected. That said I think it coudl be a lot easier as 80% of the gov body sit back and watch. I just want to put in some effort and give it my best shot. 
Off to my mum's in Chesham tonight for the BH weekend. Bro bringing his baby up to mum's so he can take Kig and Step-dad to play golf so me and Nannie will be in charge of the two boys (Joe 4 and Daniel 10m). With any luck on Monday 'on our way back to Leicester??' we will be able to make a day trip to Eltham to meet Kig bro baby who arrived yesterday. 3 days late and with some complications now resolved. Poor Rachael had a loooooooooooooooooooong labour and when he eventually came out it was elbows first, back to back and with cord round his neck. She tore quite badly but will heal with time. And this is just the beginning! No name yet. Joe is well excited to have another baby cousin.

Meet: Unlikley I'll be able to confirm 20th until next weekend but doubtful as its a 4hr round trip and my mate who would potentially be able to pick joe up from school at 11.45am is in the middle of a house move. like I say go ahead without me and if I can make it I will.
Found this one that might be the right side of reading for Suze & Heaps if sturne can be on the way to/from hosp? http://www.foxandhounds-tilehurst.co.uk/default.htm 
Suze - tell me again what dates you are inthe UK? Could we find you in Leic/Nott Tues 28th May maybe?

Happy w/e y'all,
Loops xx x x

/links


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi again ladies. I'm now sitting with my drip in - I'm sure it's a con and its just milk lol typing restricted as drip in right arm!

Great news ladies. Whilst 2 follies seem to be hiding from my baseline I had 9 growing strong - yay! 3 on one side, 6 on other. Between 4 and 11.5. Lining 6.3. Carla v happy. Next scan Tuesday. Ec thurs or Friday she predicts eek x


----------



## Whirl

10fingers that's great news about the scan.  Hope the drip wasn't too boring  

Loops good to hear from you.  sounds like you have been really busy.  Have a lovely weekend away and hope you get to see the new baby too - poor Rachael that sounds a horrendous labour.  Sorry you can't make the meet.  Not sure I will be able to either, so we no longer have 100% attendance!

Jade sorry you are feeling down.  Don't feel bad about moaning, the whole cycle is so up and down.  It is good that they are monitoring your embryo's closely and I will keep everything crossed that you are celebrating a bfp in a few weeks time     

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

jade -   i know its scary, but there is still plenty of hope  . it only takes one. Think of Whirl and Bethany!    whilrl lol hope you dont mind me saying that   but its a positive inspiration and i can remember talking to you at the time and thinking how stressful it must have been. I am hoping to have the EEVA camera whatsit as well at CRM. It will really help them monitor the best embryos I am sure. thats what i am counting on 

10F&T that is GREAT!!! Sooo plsd and sounds like you are doing fantastic. Yes lol intralipids dont look like much. At least cheaper at ZW than at [email protected] at your own home. Mmm that food sounds lovely. well haha i wouldnt eat the egg actually but still sound good! Disappointed i couldnt catch up and be stimming at same time tho. wow EC on thursday or friday thats great. Thinking of you on Tuesday. x

Loops wow you sound busy. One of my colleagues is a governor and she says it is a lot of work. But rewarding and v important. Lots of luck! that sounds like a horrid labour!  hope you have a lovely w/e away.

Whirl enjoy the sun! 

afm had the morning off which has actually made me feel more tired as i relaxed properly for the first time in ages. was in london on Thursday for lots of work mtgs not clinic. But, DR scan next thursday. had my Intralipid and scratch on Monday. my experience didnt quite match 10F&T on the scratch. If you have a highly retroverted uterus fill your bladder! I had Carla and George both trying for 40 minutes and they told me I was doing so well not to scream. on the bright side apparently I will cope with labour pain very well and most importantly it was in a good cause. just recommend painkillers & good breathing techniques if your uterus is highly retroverted!!! moving my sister tomorrow from Reading to Ipswich. Dh wants me to stay at home and rest, but she doesnt know I am DR and has nasty back condition so Dh and her really cant do it. Not quite sure how i will find the energy esp as no caffeine or sugar in my diet. Bloody mindedness (again hehe) I guess. will post Monday

have a lovely BH weekend all

love to everyone else and esp Simone hope DR is going well.


----------



## suzymc

Aw so that's a probable two more not being able to go too far from home for the meet. Hmmmmmm what to do. I guess we're gonna have to play it by ear then and plan locations etc at the last minute? I don't mind not being organised until the last minute. 

*lexi* - eek! 3lbs worth of babies in you 

*sturne* - ah wow, get Emily. that's great news. how lovely of that lady. That's so sweet.

*mungo* - ah well if clinic say not to worry then there's nothing to worry about  So you're sort of getting somewhere with your boss but not quite. Well I guess somethings better than nothing and you can work on her with the rest.   What does highly retroverted actually mean? Aw you're too helpful to people hun! Don't overdo it now.

*10fingers* - good thanks hun. Our nice weather doesn't start until tomorrow though. had a second viewing on our renovation project yesterday. all v positive, they want a copy of our permission of work, but we've lost it!! just great huh?! numptys that we are...we've also lost all our architects drawings. God knows how!!! 2nd lot of people are coming Tuesday to view this place. That's bad news for me!!!! lol @ you and your milk drip comment. All sounds great with your follies and your womb lining hun. All the best for your next scan and big eek to EC later next week.   

*loops* - hey stranger (lol, kidding) Aw shame about the meet/mini kig sitting... it is a bit too far for you!!. I'm baby shopping with ma&pa on the Tuesday in Nottingham. Let's see what happens regarding who can come first before we try and make any other plans? What days do you work? Is it Mon/Tue off for you? I'm over from 19th-28th but doing something every day really. My SIL was on the governors for her kids school when they were younger. She loved it. Made her feel more in control. OMG to elbows coming out first. OUCH!!!! What a scary time that must have been. Good he's now safe and sound in this world though. Congrats  Have a great weekend hun

Have a super weekend lovelies. Love Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Morning ladies 

Loops you sound very busy but all exciting stuff. Enjoy new baby nephew cuddles. Thanks for your wishes x x 

Mungo oh my gosh your scratch sounds horrific! Yikes! I can't imagine it going on for that long, you're a tough cookie! Glad they managed to do it. I think Carla is lovely - at first I was thinking hmmm I want George to do everything but I feel in very safe hands and whilst I assume G will do EC and ET I'd feel ok if it was her. My ILs only cost £103 at independent nurses all in. It's only 5 mins walk and they were lovely. Nice little room, candles, mags and drinks - not worth paying any more IMHO if you need to have another. Hopefully ill get to have another after bfp! I was there with another ZW girl on her 8th cycle with a bfp  

Suze hope you find your docs! So I thought the original plan was to move into the renovation house? Are you now selling that one? Confused...

Afm - very pleased with my nifty nine follies doing their thing. Feel good and just a bit of bloating but otherwise fine. Hopefully going away somewhere for the night tomorrow for a little break. Must try hard to have a tx talk break as Dp made a comment last night and in fairness it seems to be my only topic of conversation and I need to try and switch off a little if I can. we have never talked about freezing as ive never thought i might ever be in that position but when i mentioned it in passing to DP and mentiond the cost he was like no way, we cant afford it! erm, need to do a bit of explaining i think - dont think he gets the fact that it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than another full cycle if we did get to a point of a frostie there is no way id let it perish. men! Hope some more protein and wheat heat will get the 2 hiding follies going and help get the 4mm shifting. I'm very excited about it all. Dare to dream? Hope you all have great weekends x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oops and of course hi and lots of love to everyone else! X


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - morning sweetie  Aw no we have a new plan now. You prob missed the post. I don't want to move to the renovation project now we're having a baby and Mark doesn't want to stay here. So we've decided to follow our real goal of moving down south and hopefully being nearer the sea too. But to do this we need to be able to sell both places. It's a bit hicksville round here (& our other place) and we want to be a bit more cosmopolitan too AND all the local schools are under threat etc etc. So if we sold this place first we have the huge nightmare of not being able to afford down south so Mark wants us to move into a camper van at the other place. IF this happens I will have to set up some ground rules as obviously this is not the start I want for our little boy. If we sold the other place first and then this place then all would be A OK. We'd prob move soon after he's born and employ people to pack our stuff and clean the house etc. SO I'm trying not to worry about what ifs but it's not easy. Especially when my parents keep bringing it up..... and Mark!! So we've got everything on the market.
I bet you're grinning from ear to ear. I know how important it is to have couple time too away from the IVF talk. So I hope you have a lovely time and switch off a little. I'm sure he'll understand freezing is a better option than another full cycle. Men just don't understand the logistics sometimes. Dare to dream? Of course hun, why not..... dreams more than often come true  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

I have 2 books going free if anyone on here would like them?

Is your body baby friendly - Alan Beer (all about immune stuff etc) & the fertility diet - really useful when going through or prepping for tx.

I'm happy to send them to you for free. I'll post on main selling board next week if no one wants them on here.

Xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi lexi


I'd like  the fertility diet book if no-one else would like it? 


Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Of course Daisy - pm me your address and I'll post it to you. Please can you pass it on to another FF'er when you're finished with the book x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Hope you're all well and enjoyed a nice long weekend in the sunshine

Just a quickie from me on train on way home after scan. Good progress but not quite ready yet. Lining jumped to a lovely 11mm and I have 2 x 19s and a 17, then 2 that need to catch up around 16, then next one is 11. I think there were 11 in total but I have 2 7s and 2 8s so I don't think they'll have time to make it. Do fingers crossed I get 7 juicy ones in time as that's what I was aiming for. 

I think EC will be Friday. Back in tomorrow morning for more bloods and another scan

I look ironically about 3 months pregnant 

Love to all x


----------



## mungoadams

Quick one for 10f&t .. brilliant news hun! Looks like you have some magic beans on the way!! Thinking of you for Friday.  Have you managed a wheatie? X


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks mungo how are you doing? Do you mean hot wheatie bag? If so I'm all over it - it's like a permanent fixture. Between that being popped back in the microwave and loo trips its surprising I have time to do anything else! They said 3 over 17 would normally be ok to trigger but Carla thinks an extra day will help the stragglers catch up - hope so! Just waiting for bloods results but otherwise same dose again tonight x


----------



## mungoadams

hey 10f&T.. well i am skiving from work for 5 minutes . how is your diet going? the sun is shining which has put me in a good mood. are you enjoying some time in your lovely garden? i'm having a minor panic as i have managed to let my bmi drop too far again (18 at mo), so nurse asked me to get another consultation with the nutritionist at ZW by phone tomorrow. I actually cant physically eat much more, so i think its the inositol...but the gluten free low carb thing is not helping i guess. i know this isnt something many will appreciate me moaning about, but considering my low bmi when i m/c i am quite paranoid! i have eaten a whole avocado & loads of olives with ginormous quinoa salad, g-free pitta bread, a bowl of porridge with ground nuts and protein shake so far today. my only added calories inspiration is to start putting almond butter & almond milk in my protein shake. lovely! i have lost a lot of muscle tone through being too exhausted to exercise properly so my clothes arent actually baggier, which is why this has snuck up on me. hopefully in 9 months i will be complaining about 'baby weight'!

love to all m x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey mungo skiver   I'm now done for the day as I'm so tired there is just no point going through the motions so I finished at 4, luckily I'm working at home so at least I don't have the dreaded commute. Im now in the garden which isnt so lovely as we have half a fence missing and the borders are shocking but the sun is out and i have my eyes shut once finished this lol and have my wheatie on! My diet is going well - feel great on it and don't really feel like I'm missing out to be honest. The only hassle is trying to eat out. Yesterday in Oxford Dp was hungry and I knew he'd get grumpy if we didn't find somewhere fast so we ended up at a Pizza Hut but they do a GF one so I had a veggie special.....with chicken! The man thought it was very ironic lol. Ive just had a baked avocado with 2 eggs in it with smoked paprika on top - yum. I can't imagine how hard it must be to get your protein in and weight up - it's as much of a headache as trying to lose weight I'd have thought. I hope you get an app with Isabelle and I'm sure she can help but it sounds like force feeding yourself is the future! 

ZW called and my bloods are 'rising nicely' so back in tomorrow for the verdict - please send me some follie spurting vibes ladies! 

X


----------



## jadeyjade

Great news cycle Bud and Protien Queen   Keep up the good work! Hope your enjoying your time in the garden, soaking up that Vit D. Xxx

Thanks to everyone for your positive energy and kind words over the last few days! I must admit it has been a worrying time. 
However we made it to ET yesterday and was told: "5 out of my 6 embies had made it to blast" I was So Shocked & Wasn't expecting that!!! 
Anyway... Luckily we had a beautiful Grade A and an Equally Beautiful Grade B transferred.     
Unfortunately the remainder were not recommended to be frozen due to Eeva camera noticing that they hadn't developed as they should, with cells being excluded. I did challenge this as if we had not used the camera they would never have known that! But I have to trust what they believe. More than Happy with our Two embies! got a few days off work so just been laying around on my hammock, whilst DP does everything for me   

OTD Sunday 19th May 2013 although we will be testing on the saturday   for a miracle or two! 

Love to all ladies and bumps  xxx


----------



## sturne

Just a quicke to say congratulations to jade on being PUPO. I'm pleased you made it, now let's hope they stick!! Here's some     to help.   

10fingers - you will be next, good luck    and all the best for your et.

Mungo - sure you are not too far behind either. Thinking of you too.

Afm - all four are in cots now. Starting to bottle feed and trying to breast feed too. They are making good progress.

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

10ft - ace news about your follies, keep going girl x

Mungo - next time you're at ZW nip to the natural kitchen. They do the best GF pistachio cake covered in yummy fattening icing. A few slices of that should help   Here's to worrying about baby weight in months to come.

Jade, amazing!!! Wow, 2 lovely blasts - you couldn't have asked for a better outcome. Wishing you a speedy and stress free 2ww. 

Sturne, I am so pleased for you. Must be such a relief too, all seems to have happened so quickly. They are true miracles xxx

Hi to everyone else, hoping are missing ladies are ok x


----------



## suzymc

morning lovelies

*jade * - aw that's such lovely fabby news hun. I was thinking lots about you yesterday and hoping all was well. There's a couple of my due date friends that had the Eeva camera  So I think it's a great bit of kit on their behalf and I'd trust it regarding cells. They need the right cells to create the baby. Your OTD is the day I head to the UK. Exciting. Try not to test too early hun....but Saturday is allowed (te he!)  

*10fingers* - Isn't this just so different to your NHS cycle (stupid useless NHS). Just shows you hey. So pleased for you. But I hate to say I told you so regarding how useless your last place was....hehe! 7 juicy ones is better than 11 as they've had a nice share of your hormones and your protein. They will probably still take the smaller ones and count them in your numbers mind you. All the best for today and possible trigger shot tonight

*mungo* - saw your post to 10fingers about your BMI. You must have a very good metabolism hun. fingers crossed you raise it a little and get some helpful advice

*sturne* - aw that is just the best news. so happy for you all. little stars they are.  I agree with lexi, true miracles 

*simone* -    I hope you're OK hun

*afm* - taking it easy today. Had a viewing on our house yesterday. it went OK but they'd be mad to buy it as a holiday home. we also have a 3rd viewing (same people) on our renovation project. eek! so fingers crossed that gets bought soon and this place doesn't haha! Mark has chosen (with me just saying OK that's nice) and bought the pushchair so I guess I can buy when I want without him moaning now. He was throwing a paddy about not being involved in choosing of big things... well that was his own fault for not wanting me to buy until 3 weeks before. men!!! Ma&Pa are coming Friday with a carl oad of things for the nursery and all 4 of us are spending the day in there decorating and putting things together 

Lots of Love 2 all.       for the cycle ladies
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hello all,

So much to catch up on but just wanted to pop a quick one on while the monster sleeps.  Trying to get all tngs organised as back off on hols for a week to a caravan in Devon with Mum Friday morning.  We need a holiday from the holiday!  Men folk had a lovely relaxing time but was just a bit of a location change for us hahahahahahaha.  So we decided a few days in that we would head off on our own with Evan to have our hols and just make sure they all had an amazing one.

One of my mammoth posts to follow but had a bit of a brain wave re our own 'running for Isaac' fundraiser.  Decided I no longer liked my idea as it didn't seem relevant but was thinking if people fancied sticking to loops theme of a walk but maybe doing it at night by the light of the moon, as the moon has such a reference for Isaac?  I was also taking maybe around the time of the harvest moon as this is the time of the hare which ties in nicely to the book 'Love you to the moon and back' but need to look more into which month that is.  What do people think?  We can decide on a place to do it if people do fancy it xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all. 

10fingers, praying you get a great crop on Friday hun.  Thinking of you.  XxX

Mungo, diet sounds very similar to mine!  Hope you’re okay hun.  XxX

Jade, what fantastic news!  Congrats on being PUPO!  XxX

Sturne, great news about your fantastic 4!  I say you on the news report!  XxX

Suzy, bet its lots of fun decorating.  Enjoy having the family down.  XxX

Heapy, thats such a beautiful idea.  Many thanks for thinking of us.  XxX

Hi to everyone else.

Apologies for being absent for the week. It's been a hard one and I'm not sure I've quite got my head around everything yet. 

Last week started with work, which quite frankly is still the same. No one talks about Isaac. Those who do make the effort to talk to me dare mention happened. And there are still those who just ignore me. Not much fly but I'm getting used to it. On Tues I found out I hadn't been paid!  They had managed to remember to take me off mat leave but hadn't put me through payroll. So three weeks of hell and no pay!  I had to go cap in hand to my MIL, which wasn't fun. She was very kind though and I think my inability to stop crying made her take pity on me!  She leant me done money- bless her. 

I didn't think the week could really get worse but then we got the Independent Enquiry Report on Thurs. It honestly had thrown us for six: it couldn't be more damning of our care at our local hospital. The person who wrote the independent report has condemned the midwives, two doctors and two consultants to the high hills.  you could feel his anger as you read the words. They are shown to be incompetent and lazy. They have also shown themselves to be liars too.  Luckily the independent consultant has a record of all the official notes and witness statements and was able to pick up on their lies. Without going in to too much detail, they treated me as a low priority despite loosing lots of blood, being high risk and in pain. They 'forgot' about me at one point, failed to communicate with each other, failed to listen to me, failed to take a placenta abruption for what it is- life threatening. He also condemns the internal enquiry saying there internal recommendations would not prevent it happening again to someone else. Finally, he is in know doubt that Isaac would be here if it wasn't for their mistakes. So ultimately they let my son die for nothing apart from sheer laziness and incompetence. 

I can't believe it was so bad. I knew it would be bad but not to this extent. I feel guilt at my stupidly picking that hospital for the care of my long awaited and wanted miracle pregnancy. I feel sick to my stomach that they did this. 

We are awaiting a meeting now with the hospital. The report has gone to our solicitor. 
. 
I'm sorry. I don't mean to bring anyone down and I have debated whether or not to bother you all with this, but ultimately you guys are the few people I know who understand how much are much wanted babies mean to us.

Love you guys and so grateful for all your support.  So sorry for such a ‘me’ post.

Off to counselling and acupuncture in a bit.  Hoping they will calm me down!


Much love,
Simone. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Right apologies if I miss anything

Mungo- amazing news about your mum!  So happy you can now focus on your tx and eating fatty healthy foods

10f&t - looks like things are going really well Hun and the body is responding right on track.   all crossed for you

Jadey - yay all sounds great.  We got 15 eggs, 6 fertilise, three to blast, one put back and the other three were deemed to not be worth freezing.  All that equalled Evan! I am sending lots of  

Whirl -sounds like you are the same as us and eeking the best out of the last of mat leave

Loops- busy lady you!  Love your pics of your dog, he looks like salty dog in old jacks boat on cbeebies.

Lexi - not long nooooooow!

Suzy - hope the Reno project sells lady so you can kick back and relax.  Mark is so like James it's just scary.  Well at least that's one less thing to think about.  Exciting times in the McHouse with the nursery creation.  Just going so fast now!

AFM - Portugal was good and nice to have family time.  Weather wasn't great at the beginning but got better.  Not really a resort for me as there wasn't enough to do and after two days you had seen it all.  Can't beat Greece for me but we had to go where the golf courses were.  Still it was nice to get away. Now in wrangles with work over my flexible work request as it appears that for my role there is no flexibility apart from I can cut lunch to thirty mins and start or end an hour early - whoopee.  Why put in my contract if it is an option if it never was is beyond me.  Anyway yet another battle to go through and at this rate I am starting to feel so beat down by the place that the stress may mean I need to speak to doctor. On the plus side they have said no probs to me taking my holiday in four week block for the surgery so that's some weight off the mind.  Just could have done without the work hours battle.  Especially as when I get back there will have been no mat cover in my role for six months!


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - I can only imagine how hard work is with the way people just don't know how to be around you.  I bet that has all paled into insignificance with your report arriving.  There is no excuse as to why they didn't just wheel you into theatre immediately and get Isaac out, which they should in any case, but especially with an ivf baby who has taken so long to be there.  Nothing that anyone now does, says,pays out financially will ever make up for him not being here and I k ow you would swop anything in the world to have him here.  I think it is really important that you do post this because we all need to be aware that it is not always best to place all your trust in the doctors or midwives hands, or even in health visitors.  We all know our babies and bodies better than anyone and should never be afraid to demand intervention in medical situations.  My mum demanded our first c section and was not willing to let the hospital do the wait and see approach as Becky got further into distress.  She even threatened the midwives that she would ask them to sign a piece of paper to accept liability for anything that went wrong if they didn't rush me to surgery.  I would a billion times rather though Simone that we were not all learning this lesson from you and I think of you both every day and pray that you soon get that much deserved sibling for Isaac that will never replace what you have lost, but will help you to channel all that love in double helpings.  Some of what should be Isaacs and some for your new baby.


----------



## sturne

Heapy that is such a lovely idea for Isaac. So very thoughtful. Xx
Glad you had a nice time, even though you didn't enjoy the resort too much. Am sure you will have a nice time next weekend, hope the weather is kind to you.

Simone - just sending you    there is not much I can say to help, just wanted to say as always thinking of you and how can life be so cruel sometimes. If I could wave a magic wand for you I would. Xx

Off to hospital shortly to see my bambinos. Love you all lots,this is the only thread I post on now.looking forward to seeing some of you again on the 20th. I hope that in years to come we are all still in touch. Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

Will do a proper catch up tonight but just wanted to send massive hugs to Simone as words fail me  welcome back heapster x

Just on train home. EC is Friday!!!! G says (and I quote) an 'award winning lining' lol which has now jumped to 11.9mm  the nurse said she'd draw a little Oscar next to it on the sheet tee hee. Follie wise I'm back to 5 on left still in the game and 4 on right. G thinks ill get 5. Good growth overnight as one jumped by 4mm! I now have front runners at 23, 20, 18.5, 2 x 16.5 and a 13 plus 2 x 9s and a 7. I managed to get 5 last time but only 4 were suitable and one fertilised so I would hope if I get 5 this time they should be more mature. Find out my ec time later. Excited!!! X


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - welcome back hun  I hope your next holiday is more of a holiday than Portugal. I'm sure it will be. Sometimes men just don't realise how much we miss out when we don't go in a hotel. lol @ the scariness of james being so like Mark. At least I always have an understanding ear and vica versa. Oh so sorry to hear about work hun. It must be so hard, especially when they aren't being flexible for you. Good to hear they'll let you take the time off work for Evan mind you but pants all the same!!!

*simone* - What a nightmare regarding your pay. Ah gosh hun. I'm not surprised you are struggling. What a sad and heartbreaking read your report must have been. I guess it makes everything that much harder to understand and be able to cope with. It's heartbreaking that we see you go through all this but we have to know hun. Not just so we can support you but so we can help others be more aware of similar problems. There's just no accounting for some people sometimes and they certainly shouldn't be in the job they are in. It sickens me. Please don't blame yourself for picking that hospital. You weren't to know.

*sturne* - seriously I go to heaven everytime I look at your blog updates. They are just the 4 most gorgeous miracles. You both look so happy and proud. It melts my heart. I LOVE keeping up with your blog and seeing new pics. They are just amazing. Hun I plan on being here forever. You ladies mean so so much to me. Aw gee feeling all emotional again.

*10fingers* - Wow! your lining is amazeballs. When he says 5 eggs I presume he means 5 big and suitable enough. You're doing loads better than my follicles on my last cycle  My biggest was only 18 when I triggered. They will defo be mature enough. For a start they've been in you for longer. eek!


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies

jadey jade that is fantastic. congrats on being PUPO         . glad to hear you are lying on that hammock and relaxing. cant wait to hear about a BFP. will be about time i have my EC with any luck and start us on a roll for everyone else!

10F&T that is soo fab! It really sounds as though this cycle is going well and you have a medal on your lining!!!woohoo. eek cant wait for friday for you hun. sooo plsd.

heapy hope you have a lovely hols in devon with mum & evan. guess girls are at school? sounds like it could be a lovely break. the cake sounds lovely but i cant really have sugar so it might have to wait 

suzy wow that sounds great! how exciting hun.   hope that 'project' house sells!!!

sturne that is absolutely fab news. in cots! with bottles & bf! you must be soo plsd. it really sounds like they are doing so well. we always knew they would of course, but even so every day sounds like all 4 should have a medal and a little celebration for you and dh.

afm, had acupuncture and phone consult with ZW nutritionist. She thinks its the inositol thats caused the weight loss, but i am doing all the right things and shouldnt panic. i am going to put some almond butter in one of my protein shakes to up the fat a bit, but thats basically the only extra thing i can do. she is v impressed by how much i am eating and agrees really i couldnt eat more. so i know i dont have to have nagging doubts i have got something 'wrong', no matter what happens. i am allowed some blueberries on my porridge which is hugely exciting lol.

seperate post for simone coming up


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, 

I wanted to write something useful here but I am really crap with coming up with suitably supportive words + in this case I am so bloody angry for what you have gone through and ultimately the loss of your darling son due to a bunch of incompetent wa*kers. 

Like Suzy said we have to know these things and yes it scares the crap out of me it will also make me so much for vigilent throughout the rest of my pregnancy. We (the PP's) also understand the desire to have a child more than anyone and I am livid for you today that you have to a) deal with this but b) ultimately not have your baby boy at home with you where he should be. 

I really hope the people concerned pay for their lack of care and general incompetence and lose their jobs.  I am so sorry hon, just dont know what else to say. I wish we could all somehow make it different and turn back time. If there is anything we can do to help keep Isaacs memory alive I am here willing to help in anyway I can.

much love xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

simonechantelle i am so terribly sorry hun what a week. you are always welcome to vent on here!  we do understand of course, after such a long awaited baby it is even more devastating. your week started off pretty bloody hard and i am really sorry people are still not talking about isaac even when they do speak to you. Could you perhaps raise it by talking about the fundraising? 

The report you got back is utterly heartbreaking. Both you and Isaac were failed by the hospital and that is a huge huge tragedy. I am beyond angry really and feel so so sad for you both. You and dh put your faith in them and please try hard not to feel guilty that you picked them. You and isaac deserved and had a right to expect competent care and you just didnt get it. the fact that there internal review hasnt fixed things is scary and goes to show how important it is that you have pushed as hard as you and dh have. there will be never be enough words, acts, or anything else to bring back isaac.    I hope you get an appointment soon with the hospital. Will your solicitor come? Thinking of you both. Hope the acupuncture and counselling has helped a tiny tiny bit today. we're all here for whatever we can do to help.  

Heapy fab idea to do a moonwalk for isaac and certainly am in. If i get a bFP though I wont want to walk anywhere at all for 8 weeks or so   - mw strictly instructed me last time not to exercise at all in first trimester and given everything i am even more paranoid now, so unlikely to walk more than from car parks to shops!  But I can always cheer everyone else on and would be sooo happy to have a BFP obviously - i can always paint my bump! if it's a BFN then I will happily walk as far as anyone else fancies of course. It's my fave hobby!


----------



## suzymc

tears being shed over Lexi's post. I couldn't agree more Simone.   

mungo - today sounds very positive and glad you can now wipe any nagging doubts well away  AND blueberries too. Could it get any better!!! te he! xxx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - just read your diary. Big proper eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!      10 days of stimming is perfect hun. So excited for you. Naughty you wanting to test early though. tsk!!! Anyway all the best for your trigger tonight sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Proper post time 

Simone - I echo the thoughts of everyone else today. It is completely and utterly despicable that you've had to not only endure everything that happened that day, but also to know that trained, 'professional', care practitioners didn't do their basic jobs and worse than that, tried to cover their arses. It is a sad indictment of the kind of people we unfortunately have to share our world with. This isn't about genuine cock ups and heartfelt apologies and that's what makes it sickening. I cannot for one second appreciate what that must feel like for you both after everything you've been through. But one thing is for sure, you guys are the toughest cookies I've ever had the pleasure to have crossed paths with and hard as the months ahead will be, I know you will get justice for Isaac. And in doing  so, you will raise awareness far beyond that you already have and this will ensure those that need to be held to account are and that practices are changed to ensure this is never repeated. This together with the fundraising will be Isaac's enduring legacy. Never once feel you can't share your feelings here - we are all here for you and if it helps give you an ounce more strength then come on here and take it as we all know how much you need it to get though the months ahead. Health permitting I would love to do the moon walk (just not Michael Jackson style - that wouldn't be cool). Lots of huge hugs for you Hun  

Mungo good work on the nutrition - get those blueberries down you! That's my brekkie choice number one with milled flaxseed and brazil mix in too. Hope all continues to go well x

Heaps good to have you back but shall we call you Judith charmers? Sounds like a good break that wasn't a break (I sound like Peter Kay). Looking forward to having you around on my 2ww  with your wise words to keep me calm! 

Suze yes I think that's what he means, it's positive that you had a great result from a similar start point so lets hope the quality are good for me! X

Sorry ran out of time now as Dp has invited the world and his wife round to watch the footie just when I look like I have a balloon down my trousers and the house is a tip arggghh! 

Love to Jadey Pupo girl and daisy p plus everyone else! X


----------



## Daisy Princess

Simone - I can't believe what's in the report, you were completely failed by the people we trust to care for us. It's such a shame and makes me so sad to think about it, the incompetence of those people is unbelievable I hope they get what they deserve and end up without jobs as they're in the wrong profession  

Jade - Congrats on being PUPO - sending you    
10 F&T - OMG EC on Friday, that's came round quick - sounds like you're going to have some juicy eggs  You're doing well with the protein intake. Hope the trigger shot goes ok. BTW I made the veg and lentil soup at the weekend and made the chilli tonight for tea tomorrow from the receipes you sent me. DH loved the soup and the chilli is going in slow cooker all day tomorrow  

Suzy and Lexi - How are you? Not long to go?

Sturne - So pleased your little ones are doing so well - bet your over the moon they're in cots now. You must be so proud xx

Hello to Heapy, Mungoadams and anyone else I've missed x

I start to DR on Sunday and I'm booked in for a scratch on Monday - here we go again hopefully 4th time lucky  

Love Daisy xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Morning ladies,

Heapy, work sounds very stressful.  It’s shocking that they are unable to be more flexable than that.  Most places give you options for p/t when coming back from mat leave.  I really hope you are able to get things sorted.  It sounds like such a stressful environment.  Maybe it’s a chance to look for something else?  Thank you for your kind words.  I think i’m still in a bit of shock from it all.  I guess, if anything, maybe it will be a warning to mothers to be to be vigilant and not be afraid to demand attention if your gut tells you thats what to do.    XxX

10 fingers, all sounds really good.  Lots of lovely follicles for you! I’m excited for your EC  . Moonwalking sounds fun, but yes you must put your self first.  Thank your kind words.   XxX

Suzy, thank you hun.   XxX

Mungo, sounds like the diet is going well and i agree you seem to be doing everything right.    Putting me to shame here as i had a big bit of chocolate yesterday which i have avoided like the plague for months!  Needs must...  Thank you for too for your kind words.   XxX

Thank you Lexi.  I’m sorry it’s such a scary thing to hear, especially with you being pregnant.  Yes, i agree that if it means people are more vigilant and this doesn’t happen to anyone else then it’s one good legacy that Isaac leaves us with.  Still waiting for an appointment... Thank you hun.   XxX

Thank you Daisy   . Wishing you the best with Monday and i’m excited to hear DR starts Sunday too  .  XxX

Just want to say a really big thank you again for the support.  I am really touched by your messages and love you loads lots.  

So, i saw my CBT counsellor yesterday.  I’ve suffered from anxiety attacks since i was a teenager, but i learnt to control them.  Since Isaac they got really bad, and as some of you may already know i experience problems with swallowing food.  It was getting lots better and as a result of last week and the report i took about 10 steps back and its bad again.  Sleeping has been a big issue and although i know i’m getting up, doing things, going to work for my two days, i just don’t want to do anything and speak to anyone.  My CBT counsellor thinks i’m in shock again.  He believes it’s traumatic stress and is a result of one traumatic event after another.  He asked if i fancied a few day ‘away’ from everything.  Now the man is sexy, but i soon realised it wasn’t a dirty weekend he was offering   -  he was trying to lock me up  !  Maybe a bit dramatic, but he thought that ‘getting away’ from the stresses of everything might help.  I could do some intensive therapy and BUPA could fit the bill.  I declined, mainly because the thought freaked me out and also because i’m in the middle of ICSI.  Still, for a minute it sounded very tempting!  He thinks i need to see the head consultant as he believes i need more sessions after this, but he also asked if i wanted to try antidepressants.  I said i didn’t think i was depressed.  He agreed but thought it might just take the edge of the pain.  I declined again and we settled on me seeing the head consultant who will hopefully not commit me (!) but write to BUPA asking for extra sessions.  Thank goodness Darren’s work provides BUPA cover for employees and partners otherwise i would still be waiting to see a CBT therapist on the NHS full stop! I know i need to keep up the sessions especially because of the report and the ICSI treatment, so i’m okay with our final decision.  It’s amazing how much of our life they have destroyed – now they are after my sanity!  I’m damned if i give them that too!

Sending love and hugs,  
Simone XxX


----------



## mungoadams

Quick afm.. still waiting on call to confirm bloods but dr scan looked fine so should start stimms tomorrow! very plsd. Ibsomnia now v bad... slept from 1 till 4! Got to get home and work so prob no post for me till tomorrow. . Soo..

10f&t lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Brilliant new Mungo. You're on your way! XxX

Yep, second that too.  Good luck 10 fingers.  Praying for lots of eggies for you .  XxX


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - naughty DP!!! tsk!!!! hope all went well with your trigger. Are you drug free until EC or is there no rest? All the best of everything in the whole wide world for your eggie collection tomorrow    

daisy - doing good thanks hun. 11-12 weeks left (hopefully). Prob same as Lexi. Believe in 4th time lucky  All the best for your DR'ing and scratch. eek!

simone - aw hun. I did laugh at your comment about possible proposal by doc.... until I read further. Being at home with Darren is the best thing for you. Well I'm no expert but surely being at home is more of a distraction than being in a hospital. So sorry to hear you are struggling to eat again  I hope you get the extra sessions you need hun. No we won't let them take your sanity away.....

mungo - eek to possible stimming tomorrow. everything crossed hun. Oh boy that's not a lot of sleep  shame you're vegan you could drown yourself in milk. works a treat for me.

luffs 2 all xxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Evening pumpkins

Mungo good news about the scan, and good luck down regging.  Poor you with insomnia - I had it when we moved and were ttc used to wake up at 3am every morning and not go back to sleep, its horrible.  Hope that you manage to get some rest soon       

Simone so sorry to hear about your anxiety.  I am not surprised you are suffering from post traumatic stress given all you have gone through and are still going through, I hope that you manage to get the extra sessions that you need.  So sorry to hear about the independent inquiry.  I really hope people lose their jobs over this, although of course that doesn't take away from your pain at losing Isaac at all.  It makes me so sad and angry that your little boy is not with you due to their incompetence, and whatever happens next cannot undo that for you.  Like the others, I would love to take part in the moon walk too          

Daisy thinking of you as you start dr, hope everything goes well  

Lexi how are you doing?

10fingers lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you     

Sturne I love the photos.  Don't they all have a lot of hair?  Very impressed you are using reusable nappies, also think it is very wise as it has saved us a fortune!  How many hours a day do you spend at the hospital?  I hope you are recovering and looking after yourself too, as very soon you are going to be exhausted! 

Heapy sorry your holiday wasn't that relaxing and that you are having major stresses about work.  Really hope that you manage to get it resolved, and its not fair that it should impact on your last few months of maternity leave which are stressful anyway.  I love your idea for the moonwalk for Isaac and am definitely up for it.

Suzy how are you?

Jade well done for being Pupo, hope you are managing to rest this week.     

AFM went away with the inlaws and without dh for a few days as my bil and sil are moving to Australia in a few weeks.  It was a nice weekend, although I am glad to be home now!  Bethany is doing really well she is getting so grown up.  She had her swimming lesson today which she loved, and is such a happy smiley little girl.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Whirl, Simone, Suzy, daisy, mungo thanks for the wishes for tomorrow 

Suze just steroids and antibiotics today but no injections today or tomorrow but all starts again Saturday with clexane, prontogest plus estradiol and pred steroids and calcium! All in a good cause hopefully! 

Mungo hope you get the Stims go ahead! Not long behind me   you too daisy p! X x 

Simone thinking of you as always - lots of love   x

Will pop on once I have some news tomorrow x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies! 

6 eggs and ivf not icsi! Whoop whoop! Didn't feel a thing. More later, don't know if we're having the eeva camera now we've saved £1400 on not having icsi / we'll see if the recommend  x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - wooooo hoooooooo. what a fabby number AND IVF aswell. How super super amazing hun. Made up for ya. Go for Eeva if they recommend it. Excellent you didn't feel a thing too. Aw gosh! lots of drugs to go onto. But yes, all worth it  xxxxxx

whirl - hey you  aw that's so lovely regarding happy Bethany. I'm OK thanks. Shouldn't grumble...... xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Fantastic 10 ginger!  Praying they get very jiggy tonight for you!  XxX.


----------



## mungoadams

just quick one for 10f&T ...congratulations! fantastic news hun.       are you home and resting now? what was CRM like? good luck for the call tomorrow! thinking of you lots. got a REALLY good feeling you and jadey jade will be setting us up for a roll of BFPs!!


----------



## Whirl

10fingers that's fantastic!  Love Whirl xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks ladies! Just home, feel good! No pain at the mo at all, just a bit tired.

CRM is lovely - a bit like a sauna without the heat   lots of mood lighting and wood, quite funky! 3/4 waiting beds a bit like care mungo but nicer. All staff lovely. Got biccies and a brew after. Anaesthetist was lovely, didn't feel a thing unlike last time - just remember putting feet in stirrups then waking up back in cubicle! Awesome! G was lovely and v pleased. Asked what I'd been feeding DP - his count was 100 million! He said 'what hasn't she been feeding me'   told G I'd write him a list lol. Eeva wasn't mentioned but a crm consultant was giving the full sales pitch to a couple in before us who had loads of eggs so perhaps it's only pushed by themselves / in certain cases. Just hope my eggs are up to the challenge now and are having a Petri dish party as we speak. Expecting call by 2pm - eek.

Love to all and thanks as ever for the cheerleading x x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Fab News 10 F&T -   6 eggs - great number.  Fantastic news about DP's results too xxx  Keep us posted with your news tomorrow xx


----------



## loopskig

Fab work Jade and Fingers xx


----------



## sturne

Great news 10 fingers....look forward to hearing more good news from you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

5 out of 6 fertilized ladies!!!! Yeahhhhh!!! And given one follie was a lot smaller that's pretty good going no?! 

Get the development call tomorrow to see if all good, 3 or 5 day xfr


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great news 10f&t - brilliant fertisaltion rate all those vitamins have defiantly paid off


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi


I need to get more whey protein - just wondered what brand is the best to go for?  I've got Solgar whey to go - Strawberry x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
10F&T that is FAB! so plsd for you. a very good sign and amazing fertilization rate. WOW! so impressed with dh's count too. good luck for the call!    . CRM sounds good thanks hun. I have asked for EEVA, but i think they decide once they have fertilised whether it is recommended? 

daisy fraid i dont have the whey protein as i am lactose intolerant and vegan. i'm sure you will get several recommendations though. good luck with the scratch am sure will go well.

jadey how are you doing?

whirl aww fantastic to hear b is taking to swimming! a whole w.e with inlaws without dh is v impressive. how is dh's course going? are you stillgoing camping?

suzy lol yes if i drank cows milk i would actually spend the whole night in the bathroom! so not the best plan. good luck with the fun stuff decorating the nursery!

simone how are you doing this w/e? when is your dr scan booked for?

hello to sturne, lexi, loops and anyone i have missed.

afm i had 6 hours sleep! feel like a new woman! well sort of lol. no day 2 of stimms and feeling ok. gonal-f pens are so much easier than mixing faf! have to start meronial on monday though. soo full from the insane quantity of food i am eating. eating about double what dh is now! got a cinema club evening tonight - we're showing life of pi and already have 50 tickets sold, so thats good and it's nearly half kids which will be nice. am claiming designated driver status to get away without the booze. off to buy some bedding for the garden.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi Hun that's the best one - I had vanilla as I think it has the least sugar in it but that's the best brand I think x


----------



## suzymc

OMG OMG how exciting 10fingers. WOW! I know I keep using this word but AMAZING. happy happy happy. Pretty good going! Hun that couldn't be better. You must be over the moon.

daisy princess - yup as 10fingers says solgar whey to go and vanilla is best

mungo - ok if you weren't vegan and weren't alergic to milk. lol. Ah yes gonal f pens are fab. good to hear you got more than 4 hours sleep. 

enjoy the rest of your weekend lovelies... nursery is now painted. 2 coats took longer than expected. love the colour though. v cute colour... if colours can be cute

love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies quick update - the fabulous five are still going strong! 2 are 4 cells and looking good and 3 are 2 cells. Another call tomorrow to see if blast is an option but pencilled in for ET at 3pm

Must dash off to footie x


----------



## Whirl

Hi

10fingers that's great news!  Don't worry too much about getting to blast - Bethany was put back at 2 days as a 4 cell embryo.  And amazing you had such a high fertilisation rate for ivf well done to you and dp!  

Suzy yes colours can be cute!  Don't know if I have missed it but what colour is it and will there be pics on your ** page?

Mungo so glad you got some sleep and glad stims are going ok at the moment.  DH is currently working on his last essay of the term and then we can relax a bit over the summer.  Yes we are still camping, our tent has arrived but we need to get on and book the site!

Daisy hope the dr is going well    

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - ah wowwwwwwwwww  Your news just keeps getting better and better. Soooooooooooooo excited for you. All the best for your ET if it is tomorrow.        xxxxxx

whirl - haha! glad you think colours can be cute. It's green.... I've read babies sleep well in light green, lol. I'm just having a flat pack rest!!!! Nearly there. Will be done with what we have in so far in about 2-3 hours. Pics will be going on **. Mark and I have unpacked and almost sussed out the pushchair. We bought one suitable from birth+ I've pushed it round the house at least 20 times already.   xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great news 10fingers - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi 

Whirl- Thanks   Swimming sounds lovely  Glad Bethany enjoys it, aww happy little girl! Hope you are doing ok too xx

Suzy- Hope you enjoyed painting the nursery, will have to check out ** for pics... Been avoiding all things internet where possible. Hope your feeling ok, mot long now! Exciting xx

Mungo- Glad you finally got some sleep! Hope you enjoyed 'Life of pi' I loved it! such a beautiful story! I know what you mean about ridiculous amounts of food! Keep it up hun, not long now. I'm not bad... been better, just slowly going insane   xx

10f&t- Woohoo! You already know how pleased i am for you! But sendiing you lots of     for the next few days xx

Daisy- How you geting on? Are you at notts? Let me know if you want to meet up anytime   xx

Simone- Sending you lots of love and   . Are you cycling again now? xx

AFM- Not too confident today. Had a few days feeling pregnant after ET but slowly seems to be fading away and starting to feeling normal. Don't think i will be setting us off for any BFP anytime soon... I know "you never know" but I think I do. Last time I just knew and I think it's the same this time... Sorry for the negative energy girls but its how i'm feeling. 

Love to all...   Thanks for all your support and thoughts girls xxx


----------



## sturne

10 fingers-great news Hun. Xx

Jade -    And lots of     for you. I had another friend on ff who said exactly same as you, but she just got her BFP and is pregnant with twins. Don't give up yet, symptoms can mean anything or nothing. Xx

Another great day spent at hospital, they are progressing well. 
Love to all, hope your having a nice weekend.xx


----------



## suzymc

jade - I agree with Sturne..... doesn't mean anything hun. I had a massive wave of feeling that it hadn't worked.... when it had!!! lasted 2-3 days. Yeah! I'm feeling good thanks. Pics going up soon..... internet is pants right now xxx

sturne - all good  so great to hear xxx


----------



## jadeyjade

AF is here... I knew it! Just waiting for clinic to ring back and tell me its too early to test or know for sure but I do
Feeling very empty and lost... what to do now!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Jadey I wish I could come over and give you a massive hug - I'm just praying it's not AF


----------



## mungoadams

On my phine waiting for a train to london for my intralipid. 

Jade huge hugs. Thinking of you and hoping it is not af. Spotting is v commin in pregnant ivf ladies.

10ft lits and lits of luck for your call tiday.

Off for intralipid so I have a heat pack stuck on to my vest! Slept till 5 so maybe I am on a roll!


----------



## suzymc

jade - oh sweetheart  Are you 100% sure it's AF? Have you had bleeding early on in other cycles? Massive massive hugs    I shall hold onto a glimmer of hope for you though as so many IVF ladies bleed early on, but I guess you know your own body better than we do xxx

mungo - It's sad when you get excited by sleeping until 5am. lol. But an achievement all the same for you. bless ya. Enjoy your intralipid!!!!!!!!!     xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Happy intralipid mungo - there is an invention in there somewhere for ivf ladies - in built wheat bag x

AFM - we are going to blast! We have 3 x 8 cells, 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 4 cell. ET 2.30 weds all being well! They are not looking at them until then. Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - I've got tears in my eyes reading that          time for a special dance. wooo hooooooooooooo. All the best for Wednesday hun. I know I keep saying it but I'm soooooooooooo excited for you xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

p.s. have you scrapped your diary? xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw thanks Suze   - no it's still there, I must have chopped the end off the link when I updated my profile and ran out of characters - it's fine now  your nursery looks awesome! X

Sturne great to hear the Fab Four are still doing well I love checking in on the blog x

Mungo I think crm push eeva for their own patients but with ZW you have to ask for it, like I guess I had to ask for the scratch. I don't think George is one for pushing anything with extra costs unless he thinks its really necessary. They never even mentioned it to me. Maybe as I had so few eggs? I think it comes more in to play if you have more in the running as it he's differentiate the best ones if they all look the same. I think you'll need to ask specifically before EC Hun as they will put them straight in there under monitoring once collected. George has been awesome Hun - after EC he came in for a chat then shook DP's hand and put his hand on my my head and said good luck - he is such a lovely man and really cares about us ladies x

Hi to everyone else - thanks for all your best wishes, it means a lot to have my own bunch of cheerleaders - embies say thanks guys, they especially liked suzy's banana dance x x x x

Special extra   for Jadey x x 

And for daisy p and Simone - hope you're both doing ok x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade - praying its not af. How heavy is the bleeding? I had bright red bleeding the day before otd and was convinced it was game over. 

10ft - ace news   x


----------



## jadeyjade

10f&t     xx 

Thanks girls! 

Just done two tests both positive! not sure what to think now 
Pain is bad but bleeding is watery browny redish ?


----------



## Lexi2011

ahhhhhh Jade, oh my god!!!!! what have the clinic said? It could easily be implantation bleeding, espcially if you had 2 put back? My bleed was bright red, supposedly game over blood (sorry to be so graphic). You are 13 days since EC right? so that would potentially indicate a high HCG as most clinics insist on you waiting at least 14 days after EC. 

I know its scary but they say brown blood is ok as its old. I think you're bound to be hesistant at this stage after what youve been through. 

Are you at home? if so feet up and rest today

XXXXXX


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- not tmi, it helps! I'm 14 days since trigger shot, surely that would be out my system after 10 days? Yes had 2 put back! This is awful! Just got to wait now... At home resting 
Xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Its not the triger shot hon, that will be long gone. I mean high HCG = both could've implanted / be implanting. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## suzymc

jade - seeeeee I knew there was a reason we weren't giving up hope yet.     I remember Lexi's bleed and well look at her now  I won't 'properly' celebrate for you yet hun as I really don't want to jinx anything BUT I am staying ever hopeful and I think that's a darn site more positive than no second line. I can't stress enough how common early day bleeding is, especially with all the drugs you're on. I tested on D13 after EC and got a second line on a first response.... although I'm expecting a singleton my hcg was very high on D14. I echo what Lexi has just said.... brown blood is old blood. It's so easy to worry but keep the faith hun. keep the faith. No way is it the trigger. Everything crossed the bleeding and pain stops soon and we can all celebrate a confirmed BFP with you  eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk xxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

God I have never wanted you girls to be so right about something as this!!! 
Bleeding seems to have eased a little! Please be right    
Your support is priceless, thank you! Xxx


----------



## suzymc

I couldn't agree more with your last post Jade. I've never wanted to be so right too!!!! Great news bleeding is easing a little xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

10f&t that is soo brilliant! congrats hun. leaving 'em alone is good i reckon. moving them around and putting them ona bench (even if heated) is not what they were designed for.. so that's all to the good. have asked for EVA but will remind them again.. are you having 'embryo glue'? Carla mentioned it to me so think we may as well give it a go. George is indeed so sweet and compassionate. and carla is great and very relaxing and funny.

jade   so worrying for you hun. Could indeed be implantation bleed so stay positive. Yes i have always been told that trigger is gone within 10 days so i really dont think it is that. When is your OTD? Could you ask your clinic to do bloods rather than HPT? if the HCG is doubling every 24 hours (or near enough) then it should all be good. i dont use HPT at all, only do bloods. i know its an incredibly worrying time. try to think positive when you can, get lots of hugs, rest and any little treats you can have. 

afm intralipid fine. had a chat to a lady who was really struggling with PMA on her 3rd cycle. hopefully i helped  . not sure talking to someone on their 5th can help whatever i say!!! off to acupuncture in a mo, wont be home till 7.30 tho as it's a bit of drive.. and got to catch 6.40 tomorrow to london for the day 5 scan. cant wait! feeling v nervous.


----------



## Whirl

Jade wow so exciting!  Am I right in thinking you are about 10-12 days after egg collection?  That would be about right for implantation bleeding I think, and lots of people do get it.  Although I know you must be so worried after last time.  Is otd this weekend?  Do you go to the clinic for that?  Hope you are ok and please try to rest as much as you can      

10fingers that's great news about going to blast!  So exciting!       

Mungo glad to hear that you are sleeping a bit better.  Will be thinking of you at your scan tomorrow  

Sturne beautiful pics again, and so nice for your parents to be able to visit the little ones.  

AFM some good news, one of my mummy friends who had ivf is expecting again, naturally this time.  She is over the moon.

Hi to all, especially daisy, charlotte and simone 

Whirl xxx


----------



## loopskig

Fab news 10FT

Love to all.

Jadey - what a rollercoaster. Happy, CALM and positive thoughts please. You must be so hyped up darling.     this is it for you and will stick. Must be so hard mate. Chin up up up xx x x x x x x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Jade sounds promising - I had a bleed when I got my BFP, think it was implantation.  Keeping everything crossed for you   


Great news on your embies 10 F&T    


Mungo - sounds like it's all go with your cycle, enjoy your acupuncture x


I had my scratch today, it wasn't as bad i as expected, was very nervous.


Love to everyone xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Daisy- thanks for the reassurance Hun... Glad your scratch went well  mine was horrific! Xx 

Loops- great news on your friend! Hope you're doing ok too... Thanks for the positivity xx 

Mungo- busy busy bee! Hope acupuncture helps you to relax Hun. My clinic won't do beta today Grrr... I'm sure if I offerd to pay then they would! They said its too early and to just sit tight, OTD not till Bloody Sunday! Good luck to you for tomorrow's scan xx 

Whirl- yes 12 days passed ovulation.. You're right it's such a worry after last time! If the HPT continues to say pregnant I will be down that bloody clinic insisting on bloods! Xx 

Afm- pain still going strong! very much like my usual painful periods... Just resting up and hoping it all just calms down! Spotting on and off, mainly brown but some red... I just hope you girls are right although I'm not convinced... Keep you posted xxx


----------



## sturne

Oh Jade I do hope the bleeding settles for you and the pain goes away. I hope w e can all do a banana dance for you.   the little bean sticks.  What an awful time not knowing exactly what's going on. Xx

10 fingers. - great news my lovely getting to blast. Xx

DP glad your scratch went well. Xx

Afm - all babies off monitors now. We have to get organised now, very soon they will be coming home. Was a top day today, and we received a package from a lady who had read about us. She had knitted some cardigans for them. Nice to know there are some very caring people out there.
Love to you all xx


----------



## sturne

Oh mungo - good luck for scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Done another test this morning and the second line is not as strong as yesterday, in fact you can hardly see it  
Bleeding stopped over night but seems to be back, heavier today and not so watery  
How awful is this! I was thinking last night that if it had been implantation bleed then test wouldn't have shown positive unless it was the second one implanting, which I doubt. I think Im having another MMC... FFS xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Have hardly any signal here on Devon cliffs but have been reading as we drive to and from places.  Just wanted to pop on and send Jadey  .  Just keep resting up Hun until the bleeding passes.  I echo what the other girls say and really, really, really hope we will be banana dancing.  Keeping everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ok as last one worked I will try another

Mungo good luck for today's scan and great news that sleep is not evading you so much

10f&t all looks great and well done on the super sperms and the going to blast!  So all that non indulgence of baddies and good food/ bits drive has paid off

Sturne-  amazing news on the gang.  Bet you can't wait to get them home.  Can you add me to your web group Hun so I can keep up to date with you please?

Suzy nursery looks just gorgeous!  My fave colour too.  J is colour blind so greens look dull and brownish to him but I managed to sneak a bit of duck egg blue to Evans room

Sorry if I have missed anyone but will be back on track once I am home and off this crappy phone.  We have Evans op date now so it is all prep once I get home.  Am only back at work for two days then off for four weeks with the op.  have come to an agreement on hours.  It wasn't what I was looking for really as is only seven hours less a week and I have to be in every day but they are not shifting.  Hopefully will be a job share once my buddy returns from her maternity, which will be much better for me


----------



## suzymc

mungo - all the best for your scan today hun    

whirl - aw great news about your friend. how lovely. 

daisy - glad your scratch went as well as it could, not surprised you were nervous

sturne - oh my goodness! How soon is soon? eek! how exciting. wow wow wow. So happy for you both. amazing news. 

jade - oh  what a worry. Praying it's not another miscarriage. Very awful hun. I really feel for you. xxxxx

heapy - thx hun xxxxx does that mean you can make the meet?

sorry they're quick posts... better than nothing, just dashing out and then I have my French lesson later on. Have to take pillows with me today. It's getting hard work sitting on bad chairs!! xx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

jade so sorry this is so hard  i do know how you are feeling, but the fainter line on HPT and beelding could still be implantation. read this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284798.0 it might help a little. are you doing HPt on sunday or beta? sorry bit sleep addled..

sturne that is such wonderful news!

heapy oh that is so frustrating about your hours.  when is your friend back from maternity? hope you had a lovely hol and great to have the op date confirmed.

suzy hope the pillows help! forgot to answer on my retroverted uterus. its just tilted. about 20% of women have some degree of tilt. i just have a LOT of tilt and always get an exclamation from the scanner as they end up at a crazy angle with the probe. oh well!

daisy glad scratch went ok. how is dr so far?

loops how are you? did dh get the job?

whirl ah nice to hear of a natural miracle!

simone how is dr going?

afm in london, had bloods at just got a couple of hours to kill before scan so in starbucks on my laptop with a heat pad stuck under my dress! spoke to soon about sleep and woke at 4am so feeling fairly pants. only 3 half days work to go though thank goodness before go on leave. sun is shining and leaves are now green, trying to focus on positive thoughts.


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins ,

Mungo - hope all goes well with your scan today. Hope you are not too tired.

Heapy - Hope you have a lovely time in Devon. Good news that you have Evans op date. Sorry you didn't get the hours you wanted at work but hope its bearable.

Jadeyjade - Fingers crossed for you and hoping everything is alright .

Sturne - great news about your gang . There are some lovely people out there, hope pictures of the cardigans will be on your blog?

Daisy - glad the scratch went well. What does that involve anyway?! or do I not watn to know!!!

Loops - how's Joe?

10F&T - that is great news about your embies. Its amazing how different your cycles have become.

Simone - how are you? Have things been any better at work? Sorry to read about the report, that must have been awful reading for you. Looking at ** it seems Darren has got the running bug and is planning all sorts of events!

Whirl - glad Bethany is doing so well

Suzy - sounds like you have been very busy with the nursery, glad things are coming together. Hope there is no news of a sale!

Hello to everyone else 

AFM: I'm sooo glad to be home, its been just over a week now. I'm getting tired easily and finding the little tasks I'm doing around the house take it out of me and I need a rest afterwards. I have one lot of treatment on the 28th May as a day patient and then a CT scan is booked for the 3rd June to see how things have gone. I will also be having another bone marrow too to check on things. Off to school Thursday afternoon to discuss my return in September. Starting with 2 days a week to see how I get on. I just want my life back to normal but I guess it will never be normal as both DH and I will have hospital appointments.

Meet - is there still a meet happening on Monday?

C x


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

charlotte, so glad to hear only one more session and then scan. you must be so exhausted! Great to be talking about return to work in september too, its nice to see things slowly returning back to a normal a little, apart from hospital appts.   

thinking of you jade!

afm - well hear we go again with my crazy ovaries! basically 23 follicles they bothered measuring and a fair few they didnt. 13 are ranging from 7 - 8.5mm, 10 are smaller. oestradiol so far ok at 937. However i am feeling pretty wobbly emotionally. in the last cycle between D5 to D7 my oestradiol dropped which is what caused poor egg quality (well low oestradiol per follicle, due to the levels dropping), according to George. george promised me he would 'micromanage me' and i would have to be firm with nurses/Carla to get his attention. This is th eonly reason I agreed to give it another go. Nurse rang with results and appt and they hadnt spoken to george at all. So i explained i wasnt doubting them but this is what george had said and they had to talk to him. So, i am booked in for a scan on thursday and after pushing she promised to speak to george but wouldnt ring unless appt moved till tomorrow... haven't heard back. am v scared that if they drop again it will be too late by thursday  we all have these moments i know. will try to keep thinking positively.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Just logged on after two days and lots of news happening here!

10fingers, fabulous news on the embryos!  Congratulations! Good luck for ET.  Sending many prayers that this is the BFP you deserve coming up    .  XxX

Daisy, on Suzy’s recommendation i’m on the Solgar Whey Protein to Go Natural Vanilla.  It’s bearable!  XxX

Mungo, good amount of follicles hun. Praying that the levels stay up for you    .  I’m thinking positively with you. XxX

Jade, massive hugs   and praying that this is your BFP time    .  Hang in there girl, i had brownish red with Isaac in the 2ww. XxX

Sturne, glad to hear the troop are doing well.  XxX

Charlotte, i’m glad that there is only one more session and scan.  I can’t imagine how tough things are hun   .  You’ve been so brave.  Sending love and prayers as always and hope that Thurs goes okay. School is bearable, i'm actually glad i'm only in two days till Sep though! XxX

Hi to Suzy, Heapy, Lexi, Whirl and everyone else.  XxX

So, this week is going to be a difficult one i think. I have my bloods to do tomorrow and my scan on Thurs to check whether the DR has worked. This is where it failed in Feb and i’m terrified it’ll happen again. I need lots of positive thoughts and prayers girls! Just can’t face failing again.  I wish i could feel more hopeful.

The hospital has still yet to send us a date for the Independent enquiry feedback meeting. I think they must be gathering their troops at the mo after reading the damning contents! Still haven’t managed to look at it again. Need to get Thurs out of the way first.


Sending love,
Simone XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies thanks for all your support  

Simone thanks Hun. Wishing you all the best for bloods and scan   and a huge   for you too x

Mungo ah sorry to hear about your experience today. Keep pushing Hun - its G's advice after all. I'd ring first thing to check if they'd spoken to G or alternatives email @nurses - Ann or Tracey will respond pretty quickly and at least if you're not happy you can insist on going tomorrow? Just a thought x I asked Carla about embryo glue - she was a bit ambivalent and I was left with the impression not to bother so I didn't push it but we are all different I guess so maybe they feel its a good option for you x

Charlotte thanks for your wishes. So lovely to hear from you! Hope you continue with a positive recovery and start to slowly feel better day by day x

Heaps thanks for your wishes enjoy rest of hols x

Sturne great news on the bubs! Thanks fr your wishes x 

Jadey thinking of you constantly    

Suze hope you had a pain free lesson! X

Daisy p and lexi thanks and hello again x

Loops thanks for your wishes. Whoop whoop to Watford! X

Whirl great news about your friend! Thanks for your wishes x

Afm bricking it. Will update tomorrow. Got pre and post acup booked in. Jus hope there is one left!but ridiculously almost equally scared of having options and the choice to transfer 2 blasts but know its probably the best decision. I know it sounds silly but we never thought we'd have that decision to think about.  We will see what tomorrow brings. ET 2.30 all being well. Yikes. Love to all x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh ps mungo and Lexi - a ZW girl is travelling from Ireland for tx and is looking for accomm and a bit anxious about the whole coming to london thing. I know you guys both have stayed locally so if you couldn't mind sharing details so I can pass on, I'm sure she'd be v grateful. I said I'd ask and try to help her x


----------



## suzymc

argh! anyone else finding it annoying that we now have this new and too large column on the left? I can barely read all the posts on my mini laptop.... had to get my bigger one out to be able to see to reply!!! What's it like on mobiles?

*10fingers * - today's the dayyyyyyyy. eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk. you were the first thought on my mind this morning. I said a little growing strong message to your follies especially for you. I can't wait to hear your news. so excited for you. do you fancy doing a little dark chocolate every night? that was what I did for the first few days. I cant remember how to spell it but it is high in something that aids implantation. but don't worry if it wasn't part of your post-ET plan. I'm sure that wasn't the only reason why he implanted. lol. thinking of you lots. I'm so excited. all the best sweetie. I so know what you're going through. But miracles happen, we went in on D5 with only 2 left in the race, nearly died when we had a good blast.

*mungo* - keep pushing. but try not to over worry. I'd ring today to ask to speak to George just to settle your mind. Oh hun, sadly yes we all have these moments. remember how cr*p my last cycle was. Progesterone was too high to let my follies grow to the correct size... I didn't have enough oestradial again and I know we can't compare as you have a lot more follies but surely someone at ZW is making sure things go right for you and surely a nurse wouldn't lie? I do so hope!!! everything crossed for you hun. thinking of you

*simone* - lol @ you and the bareable protein comment. All the best for your bloods and your scan. Sending you loads of good vibes especially for the occasion. Everything crossed all is well and then your PMA can improve a little.

*charlotte* - hey you  hehe! No news of a sale yet. We did have lots of interest in our renovation project. 3 viewings from the same couple, but all has been quiet for 2 weeks now  boooooooo. So pleased you're home and doing well. Try not to over do anything. Fairy steps. All the best for your future app's. I've no idea what's going on with the meet. It's certainly last minute. I don't know if Sturne's babies will be home by then.... if they are it may be slightly further north so more can come. I think I'll do us all a thread on ** so we can try and talk about it. lol. It's only a few days away now

*jade*- any news hun? thinking of you

loads of love hugs and kisses to all. what a time we're having xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ditto Suzy I have emailed them as its awful on iPhone and I can't read any pm as the advert covers them and they are squished in a column about one tenth the screen width - what is going on? 

Thanks for your wishes. Mungos early starts are catching - I'm awake generally 3ish for a pee then 4.30-5.30 wake up and if lucky get another little snooze in - going to try in a min. Dark choc sounds good - I have some GF in left over from cheesecake I made DP for his birthday x

At least today shoukd go fairly quickly as I need to leave for acup at 10.45 x


----------



## suzymc

It's gone!!!!! how odd!!!! Aw bless you and the early wake ups. I was wide awake early this morning too. It's probably nerves mixed with excitement hun. Aw good you have some dark choc in. I only had a little. Maybe 3-4 pieces. I don't even remember having any brazils, I did have a nice big glass of milk everyday and kept to about 40=50g protein. But pretty much did and ate what I felt like. Enjoy your acup. Literally peeing myself with excitement (need to pee is always strong nowadays but no doubt I'll be off to the loo even more today) xxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning


10 F&T - Good luck for today    Enjoy ur acc session xx


Jade - any news? thinking of you   


Hello to everyone else - just a quick post before I leave for work xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank Suzy. Bloods done. D Day tomorrow with scan!  XxX. 

Good luck 10 fingers. Praying all will be well. XxX. 

Jade, thinking of you. Hoping all is okay. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX  

Was a state having my bloods done. Cannot control the tears at the mo. Scan tomorrow. Just hoping for some good news- its much needed!  

Sending love. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

It's fixed / they emailed me back - was due to changing over platform x

More thanks to suze, Simone and daisy p x 

Simone I hope scan goes well


----------



## charlotte80

Good luck 10f&t

Suzy - I'm blaming chemo brain as cant seem to remember much at the moment but I have now booked an appointment for Monday so won't be able to make it. Am really sorry.

C x


----------



## suzymc

simone -            loads of these for tomorrow      

charl - aw that's a shame sweetie 

OMG! Anyone watching Blue on ITV? Car crash TV. Mark and I are peeing ourselves with laughter. Gee!!!!!


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - so excited for your stuffing of eggs today.  Ah the age old decision of one or two hey!  J wouldn't help decide at all on the way there so I had to make decision while lying legs akimbo.  We did one as I have done my twin thang but if I hadn't I would have doubled my option.  Glad now I didn't have frosties as j doesn't want others so they would have been wasted 

Simone - big love to you at a time when everything seems to be snowballing you.   that all goes to plan with this magic cycle

Having a nightmare with work and an close to breaking.  Things that have been on the table are being taken off and I am being forced into an arrangement that is not suitable for me.  My work buddy contacted them two weeks ago to request a job share with me as of jan and they have ignored her email


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Heaps..  sorry you're having such a torrid time at work. how clever are your HR? In my experience they are either clever and know exactly what they can and cant get away with, or stupid and try to push people out and hope no fuss is made. Maybe time to get some legal advice? And as you say, see your dr - you don't need this bs x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Heapy. Do you have a union that you can turn to?  It's sounds outrageous that they are making things do hard for you. If not then I agree, maybe some legal advice?  You would think in this day and age that new mothers would have more rights!  I know at my school they have to take in to consideration the needs of a mum coming back to work. I also know many places have similar policies. Maybe citizens advice can shed done light over legal requirements for mums coming back to work? I really hope this can be resolved. Seems like you have been fighting so hard to just get some fair treatment there. XxX. 

Thank you Suzy, Daisy and 10fingers. XxX.


----------



## sturne

10 fingers good luck for today xxxx

Back later for proper catch up. X


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies

Most importantly lots and lots of pp vibes for 10ft. Will pm you re accom. Far too broke to afford it this time apart from **** afrer et, but have a rec for sure. Oh no hope you manage some sleep! I am hoping for a few naps over weekend.

Same for jade   been thinking of you. 

Suzy no I don't think the nurse would lie at all sorry if sounded like that.just v stressful aslow oestradiol per follicle l is exactly why george said it didn't work last time.

Heapy that sounds a nightmare. Can you insist they consider your work mates proposal? What

Simone well done for getting through bloods.lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Afm nurse spoke to George who said I didnt need to be seen today . I am hoping i dont have to insist eaxh time. obviously relieved to have a day not going to london and am going to have to trust George. Currently seeing the downside of knowing the details of what went wrong last time! Will try to think positive!


----------



## jadeyjade

10f&T- sending you loads of    for today hun. You will soon be PUPO! this is gonna be the winning one babe, i just know it   xx

Heapy- Grrr to work! I agree with the girls you don't need this ****. xx

Mungo- Sending you lots of   . You are with a great clinic hun, trust that they know what their doing  . Wouldnt mind picking your brain Re. immunes if possible. Oh thanks for the link too... it helped xx

Simone- lots of   coming your way hun... you will get through this, you are stringer than you know... keep putting one foot in front of the other and you will get where you need to be hun xx

Charlotte- glad to hear youre home., thanks for your words xx

Sturne- Thanks hun. Please add me to your ** group. Glad your 4 little miracles are doing well, they are so beautiful! You will soon be home...let the fun begin   xx

Loops & Lexi - thank you for your positive energy, guidance and kind words xx

AFM- Went for HCG bloods this morning. Just got the call with results... 15.5 a low positive. Been advised to just carry on with meds etc which seems ridiculous as I'm having a period! Keep thinking of "what next?" How many time can i go through tx with the same result? Nt sure what to do. Do any of you ladies have any ideas on immune treatment in the UK, where is best etc? I know you will all say I'm still in the game but trust me I'm not. I just need a glimmer of hope Re. future options...  

love to all xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade, I'm so sorry to read your post. I hope things turn around for you but dont want to give you false hope. 

Re immunes, I would highly recommend the Argc - they are expensive but I believe they get the best results in the UK for a reason. Nothing is left to chance and they will sort out any immune issues prior to starting. I whole heartedly believe I would not be pregnant now if it wasnt for Mr T.  

Alternatively Zita West is another good option, Dr George Ndukwe is an expert in immunes, he did lots of work in Chicago with Alan Beer (the pioneer in immunology) and is very lovely, they are cheaper than the Argc but their results are not as good (althought still great!!!) Another option is Dr Gorgy - I dont know a lot about him but worth researching. 

Finally there is Serum who have an amazing reputation and great results so that might be worth looking into. 

I am truly gutted that you are even having to think about your options now but think if this cycle does prove to be negative its time for a new clinic to help you. 

Biggest of   xxxxxxx send me a PM if you want more information hon, I had lots of immune issues to deal with. 

10FT - think you're going in soon, so everything crossed.

Mungo - hope all goes well. You're in good hands with Dr G. 

Simone - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow's scan. You deserve some good news so much, i'm rooting for you lovely xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you ladies. 

Jade, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. XxX.


----------



## mungoadams

jade huge  . i really really hope that your hcg doubles. Do you have a retest planned other than sunday?

ARGC as lexi says have great results and a great rep. George is fantastic and of course I recommend him  Both Dr T and G will do a thorough assessment of immunes. I would recommend you read the immunes board on FF here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 particularly the stickies. Agate is amazing and the best person to ask technical questions, but feel free to post or PM me. I got some level 1's done by GP, but paid for level 2's myself. I have slightly raised NK's but my main problem is insane PCOS and not enough oestradiol per follicle.

Dr G, being at ZW, will also ask you to have a nutritional consult. I think Mr T does recommend this as well though (Lexi can confirm). One difference is that ARGC have their own lab etc, whilst ZW use CRM. Depends on your point as to whether this is important. ZW are a bit cheaper than ARGC. ARGC is described as IVF boot camp  but hey they have results to prove it's worth it. but george is lovely and very committed. He prob has the best results after ARGC and certainly has spent literally many hours trying to figure me out, bless him and has rang me in evening a few times to discuss things. Most consultants look at my supposed lack of major problems apart from PCOS and say not to worry! You could always have a consult with both ARGC M7 ZW. I know George does phone consults.

HOWEVER hoping you dont have to do this!  

Lots of luck to simone.

10f&T been thinking of you. hope all went well today. 

love to all x


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi & Mungo- Thank You SO much for your posts! I think I will book a consultation with both ARGC & ZW to see what they recommend. 
I did have some level ones done through my GP and then the NK cell biopsy at Nurture which was "abnormally high at 11.5"
The only treatment I had for this was Prednisolone 20mg daily from ET day. 
Really didn't want to travel to london for tx as it will be around 4-5 hours of driving each visit! but needs must I suppose. 
Looked at prices for ARGC and IVF cycle was only 2.5k without meds and bloods but we have just paid 3.6k to Nurture without meds but with bloods. 
I was expecting to be a lot higher? 
Was considering Serum but slightly put off by travelling, leaving my dogs and the pressure of being in a foreign country. 
Mungo- thanks for the link (again) its full of info! Lots of reading to do! 

10f&T- Thinking of you... you should be PUPO by now? eeekkk xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade re the Argc, i'm going to PM you re costs in a min as they are just the costs for the actual IVF. Everything else is extra - scans, bloods, drugs, etc. I thought the same at first. 

You also need to be prepared/able to stay down there for approx 10-14 days. You have to be in the clinic every day and sometimes hang around all day. I dont want you to waste any time/money on an appt there if thats not feasible for you lovely. 

I also had an appt with ZW who I think are fab and its less intense in terms of time spent in London. Dr G has an excellent reputation too. 

Post your NK results to Agate in the immune section - she will be able to help you xxxx


----------



## suzymc

*heapy* - oh no. sorry it's got even worse with work hun. Is there anyone/place you can turn to? This is just not right at all. Especially as they are ignoring suggestions etc. fuming for you hun. I'm up for a daytrip to your work place to sort them out. xxxx

*mungo* - I guess you can but trust in George. If he's wrong you can get us all to pay him a visit and kick him in the groin area!!! or sumat!!! So are you in tomorrow? If so all the best in the world hun. I have everything crossed George was right. It is so hard knowing more about our cycles. xxxx

*jade* - oh this is all just so so unfair  When Lexi asked me awhile back where I'd go I said ARGC all the way.... if you can afford it!! If not then Serum. I know you find it easier to blame yourself but I really do think perhaps getting your DH to have his sperm tested for DNA fragmentation may be a good idea....unless of course you've done that already? It's certainly something that can cause recurrent miscarriages. If it's not that then ARGC or Serum for your immunes are the way to go hun. There is ALWAYS a glimmer of hope.....always. big hugs darling    xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Firstly   for jadey - you know you've been in my thought all day - more love coming your way x x 

AFM - I'm officially pupo!!! 2 blasts on board!!! Zig and zag!! One slightly better than the other but both pretty good  AND 2 more are nearly blasts ! I can't bloody believe it!! 

G and embryologist were having a debate 1 or 2 as they were good uns. G was clearly unsure but said the issue was about me having low ovarian reserve or he'd say one. He asked us and DP almost shouted 2!!! I smiled and said yes we've talked about it and we didn't think we'd get to this point so two is our decision. I had a long chat with my acup pre ET and felt better about having 2 so decision made. They'll call me tomorrow with a frostie potential update! It's all v surreal

Just had post ET acup in zita's office! Listened to the cd playing - bit surreal! 
Just on route home and going to spend rest of day in bed 

Thanks for all your support - let the waiting madness begin!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Congratulations on being PUPO!  Hoping Zig and Zag snuggle up tight. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - I can do some happy smiley things on here        and a big load of  I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it. etc etc etc. lol @ DP when they asked about 2 back. I think you made the right decision hun. We'd have gone for two. Fingers crossed for frosties but zig and zag will do the trick anyways..... I KNEW you could get to blast with a change of clinic. Hey don't worry about resting etc. I just carried on as normal. I think it's all about keeping the circulation going. I also sat with my feet pretty high on a few occasions. I just avoided lifting anything heavier than a kettle. xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Jade  it's so unfair. Have you consider Care, they do immunes, I've not been tested but they are more local to you?

10 F&T - OMG Been thinking of you all day, congrats on being PUPO  2 blasts thats amazing, it'll be brilliant if you get some frosty's too  

Simone - Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx   for some good news to come your way xx

Lexi - thanks for the book xx

Mungo - How are you today? Sounds like you've got alot of follies in there x

Love to everyone else

Nothing much to report for me, I'll do my 4th injection, felt really tired today not sure if it's cos of the drugs or not. Had a few twinges where I had the scratch.

Love Daisy xxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

*10f&T-* Whoooop! As you already know I am extremely happy for you, Ben, Zig & Zag! So nice to read your little story 
This is for you     oh and of course some 

*Daisy-* Thanks hun. I went to Care for a consultation as it is on my doorstep... Didn't feel that they had what I was looking for at the time. Keep me posted on your experience with them hun and remember if you want to meet or need somewhere for a pitstop, let me know xx

Lexi- Thanks for the low down! look forward to your PM xx

*Suzy-* Thanks hun, worth getting that done then! Hadn't even considered it...

Have spoke with DP and we shall try and have a consultation with all 3 clinics. Athens is still in the running just for the fact of a holiday at the same time. If i'd have to stay away from home in london then it is worth considering Athens. At least DP would come out too. 
Just been out the house for some dinner. Had to step away from the internet! for a while 

Back later xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi jade,


My experience has been good so far, I'll let you know.  Yes I'd love to meet up sometime, do u live near to care?  


Love daisy x


----------



## jadeyjade

Simone- thinking of you today, hope you get some good news    xx

Daisy- That's good to know! yes I'm not too far from Care... near Ikea retail park just off M1. Where do you travel from? let me know when your around and I could meet you for a coffee xx

AFM- Got my definitive answer this morning... Finally 'Not Pregnant' on a HPT! I knew it anyway but have wanted (strangely) to see it on a test so I can stop meds and carry on with life and not have to worry about taking pain relief, alcohol etc. That sounds bad but i know you girls understand 
I emailed Dr Braverman yesterday and got a reply stating that they treat many people in the UK and have been given the contact details of a lady called Kim Re a Skype consultation, for free. Might be worth a try. 
I obviously have major concerns now Re maintaining a pregnancy. I really never expected to discover all this when we embarked on this journey. I remember being told IVF was designed for people like me and how simple it would be for a girl of my age to conceive. If only it were that simple. 

Love to all especially 10f&T thinking of you constantly!   xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ah jade my love, massive   this is just all so unfair and hard. You sound like you're determined to make positive steps forward and you *will* find out what is going on and get it resolved. It will just take someone who knows what they're doing on these matters to delve deeper. It feels like a mountain but you'll get there and get your answers. Getting lots of advise from different people is a good idea and time/money well spent. you'd also get a feel for the clinics, the consultants and what will work best for you. I'd request copies of your notes from previous cycles so you have all that info to hand. I needed to send my to G to review before my consultation with him. Lots of love x 

Thanks daisy and Simone  

Thanks Suzy - remind me about food dos and donts from now? Apart from choc! What about pineapple? X

Afm fell asleep at 9pm last night til 11pm when Dp call woke me up! Then I had this awful period type pain when I went downstairs. I guess it's from the firking around yesterday. Waiting for the next call today about my other 2. I've booked in blood tests for next Thursday morning - eek! X


----------



## suzymc

jade - aw hun big big hugs     The not knowing why must be so hard to understand. I feel for you so so much. This journey is so hard and so difficult. Good to hear you're going to visit all 3 clinics, hopefully there will be someone who can assure you and give you possible reasons xxxx

10fingers - I didn't do pineapple. I just ate normally really. I made sure I was still having protein but about 40-50g a day and I mainly got it from milk. I mentioned yesterday that I tried to keep 'active' (that's Suzy active, not sporty active, lol) Basically if I'd been sat doing nothing for an hour I got up and went for a wee or did something little. I also often made sure my legs were reasonably high to improve blood flow. I even did 2 4min yoga positions a day which involved shuffling up to a wall and placing my legs flat against the wall... does that make sense? Also at night I did a similar thing using the sofa back for a couple of mins every now and then. I'm sure my issue was blood flow so wanted to make sure it was heading in the right direction. I still did the legs on sofa back thing until about 16 weeks. I think I mentioned I barely bothered with brazils. I think I only had about 4-5 over the 5 potential implantation days. I'm sure your pain last night was just your cervix settling after the ET. All the best for your call today. So your blood tests next thursday morning..... is that as in hcg test? xxxx

daisy - hope all is going well xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suzy that's really useful.  I'm relaxing today, feet up watching tv for most of it but yes I will potter around too and maybe a little walk in the sunshine later, or maybe tomorrow. Blood flow is important for me. I've got acup booked in on Monday morning too. I've found a local place that does same day bloods so decided to do hcg and progesterone on thurs and repeat on sat to get an insight into what's going on at that point but otd isn't until the Sunday x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all. It's a failed cycle again. Been abandoned. I wasn't responding to Suprecur again. They want me to start short after next period. Thank you everyone for your support. XxX. 

Good luck to 10fingers and Mungo. XxX. 

So sorry Jade. Massive hug. XxX.


----------



## jadeyjade

FFS simone, I'm sorry Hun! That must be very frustrating 
Are they recommending different meds? Next time? What clinic are you with? 
Sending you a massive hug! You will get there xx


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - your day ahead sounds perfect to me, pottering is essential...just move nothing heavier than a kettle  U watching what's her face announcing her latest IVF result on This morning? I won't be rushing to the TV to watch it if I'm out the room. Ooooo intriguing re. your tests. Well early blood results are much better than doing a POAS. xxxx

simone - oh no!  I wasn't expecting you to say that at all. I have every hope and wish in the world that short protocol is the one for you. Those drugs clearly aren't for you right now. All my cycles have been short protocol.... and I have been proven to not get on well with all IVF drugs so a change is certainly something that's needed for you as a change in drugs is usually for the better. xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Oh ladies, I'm sorry to read such crappy news today. 

Simone, I can imagine how gutted you are hon. It must feel never ending right now, sounds like the suprecor is not the drug for you. I'm sorry you're going through more crap, big  . Like Suzy said a SP will be the one for you xxxxx

Jade, I'm sorry it's ended like this for you. Please don't give up hope lovely, one of my Argc friends had 3 miscarriages and the NHS couldn't find out why. She went to Argc uncovered immune issues got them treated and is now 30 something weeks pregnant. You are understandably fed up with it all but please don't give up. I will pm you today re the low down on the Argc xxxx ps have you emailed the lady at Serum? I can't remember her name but I contacted her re hidden C ages ago and she sent me a really helpful mail back so might be a starting point xx

Suzy, sorry love but you made me laugh this morning that your activity was getting up and going for a wee  

10ft,   those little poppets are snuggling in xxx

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you and glad you are at home x

Mungo,   this cycle goes to plan. Sound alike you're in safe hands xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Simone!    how frustrating. I hope you can get going again soon with the right protocol for where you're at - I'm sure you'll get there honey but you must be frustrated as I know how I felt with a 2 week delay when I escaped down reg. x x 

Suze yes I did watch it just randomly as last time I was off and watched this morning she was on, and there she was again! She is 5 weeks pregnant after 2 embies, donor eggs. Can't think of anything worse than announcing to the world at 5 weeks but all the best to her they seem very happy together.

Thanks Lexi   zig and zag say hi


----------



## suzymc

lexi - haha! just trying to illustrate the fact I'm a lazy **** and that's my idea of activity. lol. Well it's quite a walk from sofa to toilet don't you know... and then to the kitchen for a glass of water.     I have just hoovered the pool.... now that's activity right now. I'm flipping knackered and everything aches. ah well!!! 

10fingers - missed it, I was making salmon blinis! nom nom..... She's just 5 weeks! Blimey! Brave announcing so early

afm - just had an offer on half of our renovation project. this offer has been 3 weeks in the making and they went and offered 20% less. grrrrrrrrrrrrr flippin' French. We've told them a million times the price is a fair price and we can't accept much less. If it was the part we're more keen to sell we'd accept that sort of an offer but not on this part. It's worth it's asking price. We had a viewing there last night at the same time we had a viewing here. So I got left with a family minus the husband with two out of control kids. Found one chucking stones in the swimming pool, jumping on stuff that shouldn't be jumped on and waving a long stick at our 2 macaws while the poor things screamed with terror. Agent came back in at end of viewing to ask about the price. Basically they can only afford 170,000 & we're on at 200,000 (was 300,000 4 years ago).... and couldn't understand why I wouldn't be interested in an offer from them. argh! you can't win...price it higher with possibility of accepting an offer and nobody comes, price it low at a give away price and everyone wants to view but all got the wrong budget. ah well, it's not like I want to sell this place anyway.... only the other place. just disappointed it was such a low offer. I'm sure they'll go higher but I doubt it'll still be anything we can accept. boooooooo. Best bit was I conducted lots of conversations in French. I know the agent well too as we got our bunnies from her and she was over the moon with my bump.  

lots of love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

The embryologist just rang. Zig and Zag's 2 mates didn't make it to blast which is a shame, but I'm just thankful to be where I am and know the decision for 2 was the right one. I just hope it's not a bad sign for them too.

Suzy great news on the offer, but people want something for nothing these days, cheeky gits. I had an offer on my last house 20% under too. Told them to naff off. Think people try it on in case you're desperate but we were the same, dropped it to a bloody bargain for a quick sale and they still tried it on.  

Been asleep again this afternoon for 2 hours! All this doing nothing is tiring! X


----------



## suzymc

Aw hun, sorry to hear about zig and zag's mates. but don't you dare think that means your 2 star embies will be the same. they can't all be fab sweetie like z&z. my others certainly weren't. I totally think you did the right thing having 2 put back too. yeah! sad but true, people do want something for nothing don't they. luckily we've now entered negotiations so here's hoping. jealous of your nap xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

10fingers well done on being pupo!  Sorry about your other two, but don't forget that the ones you have on board are already at blast stage, so how the other two did has no bearing on zig and zag.  Also, they are snuggled up safe in your womb which is the best place for them to be.  Don't worry too much about diet over the next few weeks, the most important thing is to try and stay as calm as possible and if that means you need a bar of chocolate then go for it!

Suzy so sorry about the house offer.  I think in a way the talk of house prices collapsing and recession makes it worse as people assume they can get something for nothing.  

Lexi how are you doing?

Simone so sorry       I would just echo what the others are saying, what are the clinic doing to change the treatment in line with your body's needs?

Jade so sorry      Hope you manage to have a few glasses of wine over the weekend.  I can understand your concerns about maintaining a pregnancy.  Silly question as you have probably already done it but have you been tested for risk of miscarriage?  I was tested by Dr Quemby in Coventry who I think is an expert in this.  Really it involved blood tests to see if I would need clexane during the first three months of pregnancy.  If you have 3 miscarriages the nhs have to investigate (for free) but if you go to your gp and they are sympathetic they might help.  Sorry to bombard you with that but just wondering if it will help.  Hope you get some joy in investigating different clinics too.

Daisy and Mungo how are you doing?

AFM nothing much to report.  Bethany has two more teeth.  She is still crawling backwards, and is now trying to pull up to standing but only gets to her knees.  Hard to believe she will be ten months on Sunday.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Jade - So Sorry      I hope you can get some answers soon to why this has happened - Have you done the hidden c test?  With regards to meeting I'll be coming from Derbyshire J28, I could let you know the next time I have a appointment?


10F&T - sorry your other embies didn't make it, but you've got the best ones on board.  Hope you're taking it easy xx  



Simone -    Will they change the protocol for your next cycle?


Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## mungoadams

V quick post as had a v long day and feeling rough.

Jade I am so so sorry.    we are all here for you. I hope you have a large glass of wine. Chatting to a few different consultants soubds v sensible. 10ft is right its a good idea to get a copy of your notes for them to look at.

Simone so sorry too hun. Sounds like sp will be much better for you. 

10ft glad you're resting up lots. Can you pm me where youre getting your bloods done? How long do they take to turn it around? Tdl are theoretically 4 to 6 hours but last time  I had them done at 7 and heard at 4!

Afm 19 follicles doing well 7 to 11.5 and 10 smaller ones plus prob a few more. Oestradiol is ony 3600 so George has put ne in alternate ginal f and meronial 75... at least oestradiol is higher than last time at this point.  Have to trust George and hope.


----------



## mungoadams

P.s. no scan till sat. . Not too happy about that but George knows a lot more than me.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks all x x lol whirl at Bethany she is obviously struggling with multitasking of growing teeth and crawling forwards  

Mungo glad to hear all is ok - you just have to put your faith in G, he knows best. I thought I'd be in every day but wasn't and its only a day to wait, you'll be fine Hun (and it saves the journey!). Ill pm you now re bloods x

Afm - quite a few low cramps tonight - most likely wind I expect courtesy of my lentil soup


----------



## loopskig

Sad news for jade and Simone, so sorry. Can't make it better but for sending so much love to you both.

A busy and trying week for us pumpkins Including lower tariff problem Joe and I witnessing theft of his scooter from 100 yards this afternoon. Am SEETHING. Trying to think calm and forgiving thoughts but also have PMT struggling not to challenge the profanity filter 

Thank goodness for10ft reminding us that sometimes good things do happen. Hope this 2ww goes super speedy for you.

You next mungo and daisy! Xx

As i said before plan without me for 20th. But if like a last game of season fixture 18 odd other things go my way I'll see you in oxford. V unlikely though x

Suzy come to up for a cuppa after if you can?

heaps, Shirl, charlotte, Ali, Lex big hugs to you girls

Love to all xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Morning ladies - at the risk of driving you all mad with my symptom spotting (which I was determined not to do!) I can let this pass without sharing. This morning at 5am I woke to the most painful period type pains I think I've ever had and much lower down and focused than normal. I'm lucky I never get p pain so v unusual for me. It lasted for a good 10 mins and kept me rooted to one spot on the bed - defo the type to have you reaching for pain relief and hot water bottle - I was nearly in tears!   it's implantation. I managed to talk to zig and zag and say its ok you snuggle on in!!! 

Loops - thieving barstrewards!!! Could you report it? Poor joe!!!


----------



## jadeyjade

YES!!!!!! 10f&T- It is implantation!!!!!! Rest up hun and know that they are snuggling in   xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

whirl - we are now in negotiations with their offer. no new offers yet mind you but I'm pretty convinced we'll get another. I think they're too interested to let this pass them by. Aw bless Bethany, I guess she may never crawl forwards then and just progress onto walking? It happens. It doesn't really matter which way they go really so long as they get the walking forward bit sussed instead  Is each tooth that comes through a worry with her getting upset etc or is she not too bad?

sturne - sings *they're coming home, they're coming home, they are coming home......" how exciting. over the moon for you hun. I hope this doesn't mean we'll hardly ever hear from you again though. Are you gonna keep up the blog? I really hope so. I check in about every 4-5 days.

mungo - aw scan sounds like it went well, your O sounds high to me hun. I know you have a lot more follies but mine never got anywhere near that. everything crossed for your scan tomorrow. 

10fingers - praying for you hun that it's implantation, can't think what else it could possibly be. I can't remember when I got AF feelings but I did get them. I did a what occurred on what day post on the 2ww board that went onto a BFP. I can find it if you'd like? But we're never all the same. you won't drive me mad with your symptom spotting hun. 

loops - see ******** email just sent. I should be able to pop in for a cuppa at some point though but would much prefer to see you for lunch so everyone else gets graced with your presence  OMG at the theft. That's just awful hun. robbing barstools!!! 

afm - only 2 more sleeps and then I head for the UK. Can't wait. It's gonna be a fun packed 10 days  Have a fabby weekend and I hope to see a few of you on Monday.... I'm sure I'll be back on before I leave though

Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Mornng ladies

Sorry didnt post yesterday.  Woke up at 3 and was in london waorking all day so too exhausted when I got home and went to bed. On pjone and clinic so will post properly later.

10ft that sounds like implantation! There was a survey of symptoms during 2ww and those woth af like pains were more likely to get a bfp. I certainly had more af pains on my bfp cycle than the others. Thanks so much for pm.promise will reply when get home. X

Love to all esp simone and jade.

Waiting for scan and hopefully will get bloods reaults this pm so I know where I am..the real mungo has an infection in his paw so some pp thoughts for him pls.. vet is worroed it get into the bone will find out next friday so could be interesting timing if my lovely boy has an op just before et!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Good luck today mungo, hope all goes ok! I hope you're right about implantation. Sorry to hear about the real mungo - poor little poppet. I hope he's ok and doesn't need an op  

Suzy thanks - yes have seen that thread. Trying not to get into the crazy symptom sporting zone as I'm well aware things can mean nothing and some have loads/no symptoms and there seems to be no rhyme or reason! However I'm pleased to have some symptoms  have a good trip over and a lovely break  

Jadey how are you doing today Hun?   I hope you're right x

Hi to everyone else x x

AFM more tiredness yesterday, had another 2 hour nap pm! Also a few more low cramps for a couple of mins late eve but nothing like yesterday morning. Just a general feeling of AF run up feelings generally but not cramping other than that. Off to a vintage fayre today - yay


----------



## mungoadams

Hey ladies
Whirl forget to reply to you sorry .. Good to hear dh will take a break soon Ish. Jealous of your camping. I love camping tho our campervan is great we are still trying to sell so nextbhol will be under canvas. How's things?

Heapy guess you will be home from home soon? Or are you already back? 

Suzy the colour sounds lovely by the way. Good luck wit the negotiations. Fingers crossed the project house goes! Oestradiol for Pcos ladies tends to b v different to everyone else. I want mine to be high.. Needs to be because of the large number of follicles. As long as under 10k I am ok. But close to that and I will be talking again about cancelling et (3rd cycle was close but scraped through on 8.6k, which was high enough fper follicle). But too low and egg quality will be crap.

10ft the vintage fair sounds good. Glad you are resting lots.yes symptom spotting can drive you mad but it sounds v positive to me. Forgot to say sorry about the other embryosnhun. I always felt a little sad when that happened but on other hand means you know they chose the right ones. 

Loops oh no. That must have been so annoying. Steeling a kids scooter is horrid. Is it worth trying to claim on the house insurance? Sounds like you are v good on your filter! Not sure I could have stopped myself. Are you now a governor? 

Sorry if missed anyone. Charlotte Simone and jade thinking of you all.

AFM 16follicles on left 14 on right so not as insane as last time (50).range of sizes from 8to 12mm. Lining getting a little thick at 12.5mm. Still waiting on oestradiol results.. Next scan Monday and ec for Tues or weds... Felt v wound up yesterday but an hours worth of hypnotherapy tracks has helped. Slightly overdid it running up and down escalators etc in London and got a heck of lot of twinges in ovaries so gone to bed with a jug of water and bag of Brazil's.  Just have to do an hours work tomorrow and that's it till 6th June. So nice to relax at last. The real mungo seems to be responding to his meds and is able to put some weight on his paw now so less worried. Love my dog too much really lol. 10f&t has found a lab 20 mins from my house that does hcg. Woo hoo. Thanks solo much hun! Will save me a packet and lots of stress time.


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies - last post from me before my travels

10fingers - been reading your diary this morning, I bet you have loads of diary followers it's a v good one hun. If Leicester is close enough for a lunchtime scive we're off to Louisa's for a few hours now on Monday (12:30-3ish). hope you're doing well xxxx

mungo - we had a second viewing today here in the pouring rain... I don't like second viewings on this house when I don't want to sell it. lol. Nothing still regarding a second offer on the project, fingers crossed for a new offer next week. If we sell our house soon I'm gonna try and make Mark take less from the other people so we aren't left in a v stressful situation. Aw your follies are doing really well hun. That's much better amounts and a much better share of your O levels. I hope all went well with your bloods and good luck for Monday and your EC next week. eek! Aw will be nice to have some time off work. I must have missed your mungo post.... good to hear he is on the mend....  xxxx

enjoy the rest of your weekend lovelies... I've got to go out in the pouring rain to sort the pool out.... not happy! xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Suzy eeek guess hope they dont make an offer then.have a fan few days.

All have a lovely meet. 

Quick AFM.. Oestradiol 7000. Higher than bfp cycle. So good for eggs... But will be touch and go if they let me continue to ec and transfer. We dont have cash to do another one.No surprise really and feel fairly calm as I always knew it was a gamble and could go either way. Blinking pcos. At least I know I stuck to the Pcos diet and meds so nothing anyone could have done.. Drinking tonnes of water and eating nuts. Dinner will be protein tastic. Need some   vibes pls ladies to tell my ovaries to keep calm too.   Levels are OK on Monday.


----------



## suzymc

mungo - Just about to shut my laptop down and I get your news. VERY good for your eggies. But does that mean it may be a problem for OHSS though? Everything crossed it works out for you hun. I'm sure it will. I'm sending you loads of calm ovary vibes right now         xxx


----------



## Whirl

Mungo thinking of you        praying everything is ok for Monday xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Good luck for Monday Mungo. Thinking and praying all goes well. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo hope you got some nice rest. As predicted I fell asleep watching the jim Carey penguin film x

Suzy have a fab trip and girls, enjoy the meet up x

Hi whirl and Simone / big hugs, ESP Simone I hope you're ok my love x x

AFM yes it's 4.36am and I've just updated my diary as I'm wide awake after *more* pains. Girls, there is defo something going on in there x


----------



## Lexi2011

10ft, I've been online since 4am waiting for someone to talk to and here you are!! Had a quick read of your diary and all sounding good honey   think Monday might be a tad early to test tho tut tut!! Me and sleep have majorly fallen out, been awake every day this week between 2&4  

Mungo, sending you   vibes for Monday. Your levels sound good so hoping and praying your follicles behave. 

Simone, how are you bearing up lovely? I saw a post on ** and no doubt this week has wiped you out   I know it's easy for me to say keep going but if there is anything we can do to help you we will.  

Right I am going to try and sleep now so limited personals from me, 

Big love to all, especially Sturne who's babies are home xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi girls,

For the non-*********** re meet change of plan.

"just had a quick exchange with Suze. All welcome at my house any time you like on Monday. Right near J21 M1. Appreciate its a trek for some so no worries if you can't make it. There is a promise (good idea Ali) that we will be around Ox/Berks next time to make easier for the Southerners.
I will need to nip out for a quick school run between 11.30-12.15 ish and will just lay on some easy lunch for whoever can make it. It will be a bit of a creche atmosphere as I've ended up looking after Joe's mate (and her autistic brother after 3pm) so Reading would def have been out of the question.
Can leave key out if necessary...
Loops xx x x"

So far Whirl, Bethany & Suze are coming sometime between 11am and 3pm. Prob not the best idea for me to publish address on here but if you can make it just pm/bell me xx

Sturne - what a fab birthday gift with the arrival home of J, J, L & E. Now the real fun begins! 
Please can I have a snoop on your personal page so I can keep an eye on how your little beauts are getting on?

Simone I was so sad to hear of the disastrous hosp report darling. V impressed that you are tackling the Colour Run. I am not able to participate in that one unfortunately. It is still my intention for do a sponsored 'something' up here at some point but have not been very organised in working out what/where/when. Plus fitness levels rubbish and motivation to train likewise. I expect it will just be a 5ker in the Summer sometime. Anyone else welcome to join but I think we worked out before that the geographical factor is not really conducive to a group event. And I'm hoping Daisy, Mungo and Jane will be too hefty to hack it anyway. Everytime I do manage to get my trainers on its my own little mini Run for Isaac as I'm always thinking of him and often come home in tears. He helps to spur me on 'just to the next corner, and the one after, and the one after' when I feel like I need to stop and walk.
What Isaac Day adventures have you had recently?

Lex - sorry to hear about the lack of sleep poppet. Its only for the next 8m or so&#8230; 

Mungo - hope your oestra plays ball darling. Will be thinking of you for scan   
Yes I got myself on Joe's school Governing Body last October. Any opportunity to mind someone else's business and I'm first in line! Thankfully we have now had confirmation of Joe's full time place there in Sept which was not guaranteed just because he was in the nursery class. Relieved as they have just stepped up to a Good Ofsted judgement and the closest other one has just gone down from Outstanding to Requiring Improvement. They have always been so gobby about the Outstanding too. I wanted to be smug but am shocked really as public opinion has always been really strongly behind that school and loads of people told me to fight to get Joe in there. I am so glad I trusted my instincts and didn't! Their report showed that their leadership team/governors had an over generous view of themselves. Oh dear. Lets hope they can turn it round as Joe will be at secondary with lots of those children. In the meantime Joe's school are aiming for outstanding and I hope to be a contributing factor 
Scooter worth about £25 so hardly worth ins claim. We are nearly over it. Joe has been able to have a lesson on 'unfortunately some naughty people are selfish' and 'why we should never take something that is not ours'. We are going out this afternoon to get a replacement one. He requests only 2 wheels (big boy!) and with flames that come out the back. I'll see what I can do!
Big love to woofy Mungo xx

Update on Kig job in Nottingham: He got through to 2nd interview in London last Weds. He thought he did well and gave good answers again but they seemed a bit fixated on the fact that he is not currently in a Clinical Practitioner/Counsellor role. He was able to explain it but the Head of Ops didn't seem to understand what an MA in Social Work qualifies you for and kept asking him the same question so it seemed as though he wasn't giving the answer they wanted? He thought their focus had shifted towards a search to recruit a Senior Practitioner with some Line Manager responsibility where previously the post was cited as a more strategic Area Service Manager role. Despite having asked them about what a normal day might entail and where the post is based he was still not sure what they are looking for. Location also unclear - sort of Notts but no clarity over if its own office/within a school/hot desking/sometimes in West Midlands. In any case we would need to buy and run a 2nd car and expect this would mean longer hours when he's already only just home for Joey bedtime plus no leave during term time which would be manageable but a pain if eg. MIL has another op. Money no better than current. As it turns out they rang him Thurs and said that they have decided not to appoint at this time. Kig says "? too fussy?". Didn't seem like they were quite sure what post they were recruiting to and so of course that would make it difficult find the right person.

Good experience for him and a confidence boost to get 2nd interview but essentially a waste of effort and £100 odd train fare!

That's a bit more detail than you girls need really but I've just taken it from an email to my mum to save re-hashing. Ho hum que sera sera.

Next W/e Kig is off cycling in France and Joe and I are going to Bristol to meet baby Emilia in Bristol. My uni mate who had first IVF. And then on to Taunton with the rest of the uni girls until Monday when we'll be watching the Play off Final. COME ON YOU ORNS!

Loops xx x


----------



## mungoadams

morning ladies

thanks for the wishes!

loops wow that sounds great about joey's school. dh's 2ary school just waiting for an ofsted inspection (8 months overdue now..). great to hear joey got a place and must be lovely to know the mgmt so well! some good lessons for joey i guess in the scooter theft. the flames sound v cool! a shame about the job, but you're right it sounds as though they didnt know what they wanted. very very frustrating in some ways but also good experience for kig. Have a lovely weekend this and next.

10f&T wow that is an early start! i either day dream or listen to hypnosis tracks. I am trying to see the early mornings as an opportunity to squeeze in more relaxation - sleep would be better but meditation or hypnosis prob comes a 2nd best for my mind & body.

suzy hope youre having a good journey. re ohss.. well every clinic has slightly different cut offs, but i always go into mild ohss, and in 3rd cycle went into moderate ohss (fluid in abdomen) which is v common if you get a BFP and have pcos & mild ohss already -  so i am actually hoping for moderate ohss again - the problem is managing the risk of severe ohss and whether we can keep my oestradiol levels from rocketing after trigger. I always go on cabergoline, so hopefully that will save my bacon & i will be allowed to go to ET. 

afm not feeling quite as bloated this morning so that is hopeful. got to do some work now, but sitting on top of bed, munching on brazils & drinking pints & pints of water! thinking of catching 5.30am train tomorrow as i will be awake anyway.. and makign a loud fuss at the lab that they have 4 hrs t get my bloods to ZW. hopefully EC on wednesday. have written myself a 'treat' list for after ec. i am having a baked potato after EC! AND at some point some JAM, maybe on porridge mayybe even on g-free crumpet! possibly even a square of dark choc. not had any of that for 4 months & really start to dream about sweet treats & the joy of potatoes. i know. i really do live such an exciting life lol. the real mungo is definitely getting better and now wants to go for walks which is a relief. on thursday he didnt even want to hobble outside for a pee, which is a v bad sign (he is only 6 & VERY bouncy normally, addicted to balls & walks and loves nothing better than casually hopping over our fence to steal neighbours dog's food or take himself for a walk!). have a fab meet everyone. x


----------



## mungoadams

10f&t were you doing poas today? Youre on day 10? Hope youre doing well.

Sitting in starbucks waiting for appt. Lexi and 10f&t were you bth awake just after 4? I was.. boo to insomnia!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi mungo hope today goes well. I was going to poas but decided yesterday not to. But I am tomorrow! Yes more insomnia I think it's anxiety kicking in x

Heaps good luck today Hun x


----------



## loopskig

Good luck this afternoon Heaps and Mungo for scan xx


----------



## mungoadams

Quick afm on train. Oestradiol is 21000.  given option of ec and freezing any embryos or coasting for 1 day. In again tomorrow.   they let me go to transfer. At least I know I did my best.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh mungo honey I'm sorry it's not gone as well as you'd hoped today -   for you that it works out, as you say there is nothing more you could have done! Is there a cut off level they've said for tomorrow? X x


----------



## mungoadams

Hey hun no.. I think they would need to drop quite a bit which is probably not likely. Will keep a glimmer of hope going. If not guess just have hope for the best frosties ever! 

Told my boss am now at risk if sever ohss and could up in hospital if I dont rest so needed sick leave. She told me whether it is annual leave we will discuss later. Ffs! Maybe she thinks I am being a drama queen.  Bosses!


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - gutted at your news Hun and will be praying for lower level or amazing frosties for you. It is just not fair that you are being so strict with everything and yet get this outcome! As for boss I found this extract today as I was searching for other stuff.

Your questions answered
Q. As a woman, do I have a right to time off to have fertility treatment?
A. Neither equality law nor employment law gives a woman a right to paid time off for in vitro fertilisation (IVF) or other fertility treatment. But in responding to any request, the employer must not treat a woman worse than they would treat a man making an equivalent request for time off.
For example:
Of course, after a fertilised embryo has been implanted, a woman is legally pregnant and from that point is protected from unfavourable treatment because of pregnancy, including pregnancy-related sickness. She would also be entitled to time off for ante- natal care.
It is good practice (though not a legal requirement) for an employer to treat sympathetically any request for time off for IVF or other fertility treatment, and consider working out a procedure to cover this situation. This could include allowing women to take annual leave or unpaid leave when receiving treatment and designating a member of staff whom they can inform on a confidential basis that that they are undergoing treatment.

A female worker who is undergoing IVF treatment has to take time off sick because of its side effects. Her employer treats this as ordinary sickness absence and pays her contractual sick pay that is due to her. Had contractual sick pay been refused, this could amount to sex discrimination.

http://www.equalityhumanrights.com/uploaded_files/EqualityAct/employees_working_hours.pdf

/links


----------



## Whirl

Mungo sorry to hear that really hope that tomorrow goes ok        

Heapy how did your meeting go today?


----------



## loopskig

That's a bit rubbish mungo. Sorry to hear it.  for a rapid decrease for you xxx xx

how'd you get on Heaps?

AFM, had a lovely day with visit from Whirl, Bethany and suze. Super to see the beauty girls and glad to know that all 3 of us have our 100% meet up record in tact 
On the down side - I forgot the flippin avocado as usual. I ALWAYS seem to do this as its in fruit bowl when I just open the fridge and see what salad ingredients are in there. Really annoyed but I suppose there are plenty folk inthe world with worse problems than that!

Suze/Shirl Thanks so much for coming. Hope youare home safe. You see why I try to come without Joey usually. Very hard to finish a sentence/conversation. Feel like I wasn't as attentive as I would have liked to have been and I'm blaming him. Loads of stuff I meantto say/ask you about but I'll have to rememeber it and put on here or wait til next time.

This is the run I am considering: http://www.nice-work.org.uk/events.php?id=74
Don't seriously expect anyone to join due to it being in Leicester and on a Thursday eve but just in case anyone fancies it. I did want to do the 25th July one to mark Isaac's birthday but we are booked to Carlyon Bay, Cornwall for our jolly hols with dog plus my mum and step-dad that week.

            10FT

Love to all,
Loops xx x xx


----------



## mungoadams

Loops and all glad to hear you had a good time girls. 

10ft lots and lots of positive thoughts for you.

Heapy did you have a work mtg about your hours? how dd t go. Thanks for the info. Spoke to my union a couple of months ago about this as thought it would come up and yes if she refuses company sick leave I could argue discrimination.  difficult as part of me is furious and wants to fight but at same time I need to focus on being positive for this cycle. Howare you feeling about evans op?

Afm waiting for appt..v bloated now and abdomen hurts when I pee (not uti type pain). Think ovaries are a tad swollen then! Looking forward to a day off tomorrow I hope with no work or trains!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo good luck for today Hun, thinking of you x x 

Heaps how did it go? 

Meet up ladies glad you had a lovely time x

Hi to all x

AFM well send in the pee stick police, first fr test done and of course bfn. At least I know hcg is out of system now. The madness continues but I have to say I don't feel any different. Aside from those 2 lots of pains I mentioned, all pretty normal. We will see what the week brings x


----------



## suzymc

just gonna read back in a sec..... just came on to say I am v surprised at you 10f&t. tut tut! that is like WAY too early. flippin' eck love. well rather your brain than mine. mad lady. te he!!! It comes as no surprise that you are not showing any hcg on your POAS yet. Thursday for your bloods hun..... thursday. Patience is a virtue. xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - thinking of you Hun.  Before I decided to do ivf I went to have vortex therapy in Glastonbury as part if a friends birthday celebrations.  The lady who did it picked up on alot of things I hadn't to,d her and broke down some barriers I had out up relating to my mmc.  One thing that stood out the most was the level of fear and other emotions that were in place.  She said until I had resolved a lot of things my brain could be stopping my body from getting pregnant.  Maybe your body is still not ready to move forward yet and there are still barriers there as losing Issac is still so very raw (as to be fully expected). Not helpful for you now I know but I have everything crossed that with a change of meds/ protocol and maybe with more time working with the counsellor/ settling back into working life/ getting justice for what happened, will see that much needed, loved and wanted sibling for Issac.  I have a feeling it will be another pumpkin timed baby   

Lexi - hope you are fast asleep and snugly in bed today!

10 f&t - naughty pee girl!  It ain't over yet and is very early days but at least as you say the system is clear so it's all go.  Depends how your body reacts to hcg.  Mine doesn't give strong reading and my three days before read was so faint.  With twins I had no result on poas and had to rely on six weeks bloods

Mungo - I am doing a shrinky ovary dance around the living room for you!  Hope mungo dogs paw is now better.  We have Lola going for cat scans for unexplained limping.  I don't have a good feeling about it all as she takes so much medication and has done since being a pup

Suzy - hope you are enjoying your uk break

Whirl - I have a feeling that Bethany will just get up and walk.  All the baby girls at the haven site last week had such advanced vocabulary.  I am really looking forward to seeing if Evan follow suit and is just a running scream machine, bouncing off walls.  

AFM - work meeting was good as I got some advice from a more personal perspective.  I know they won't recruit a 2.5 so don't see the point in requesting it so have gone for the 30 hours per week.  I have stated though that when the second maternity cover returns and if she is granted a job share I would like to be considered and will apply for the other 2.5 days.  If I had gone for it now and they had recruited it would have blocked my work buddy and I just couldn't ethically do that to her, knowing that she needs flexible working hours too.  So it's a waiting game now to see if they offer her the job share in a few months time and whether they let me do the other part - with how difficult it has been I am not sure if they will and feel it will be blocked somehow.  Anyway I have other pots on the boil now.......just need to focus now on the upcoming op which I am starting to dread.


----------



## suzymc

OK hi everyone

10fingers - oh my god hun. just read your diary. I really feel for you. the craziness of symptom spotting is so hard to resist. the need for 'bad' food is a really good sign. I can see your reasoning for testing early, you're very brave hun. Mad but brave.

lexi - r u coming on Sunday? 

loops & shirley - It was so so lovely to see you both and your little ones yesterday. All 3 kiddies were just an absolute delight. I loved spending time with all of you. So spoilt with lunch too. Thanks to you both. And thanks for the baby things. 
loops - sorry to hear about Kig's job interview. What a shame. Sound like a right bunch of indecisive wallys to me!! I hope his cycling goes well this weekend and you have a super lovely time too. PMSL @ your avocado forgetfulness. Funny you should say that but I often do the same thing with avocado!! Hey yeah us 3 have 100% attendance. Impressive. Oh I loved seeing Joey again. He's so gorgeous. 

mungo - thx for explaining about the OHSS. Oh my goodness, your levels have gotten high hun. Of course you did your best hun. Sadly we just can't control the unpredictability of our bodies. your boss is a constant nightmare. silly cow. I think you need to send her something about OHSS. Everything crossed for you for today hun

heapy - how did yesterday go hun? I see there's a post from you on ** thread about the meet. just off out now but fully intend to read and catch up when I get back.... OK just seen there's a new post from you on here.... I am literally just about to go out the door.... be back later xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Heaps glad your meeting went ok, sounds a little more positive than maybe you'd thought. I hope you get it resolved soon so you can prepare. I'm not surprised you're nervous about the op but all will be fine and you have our support of course x. I know I'm a naughty pee stick girl  

Suzy well I feel well and truly reprimanded!   decision was made for legitimate reasons and I have to try and manage my mind too. I just have a different angle to look at now as if I didn't test I'd just spend half my time wanting to, so I see it as positive action whether or not it tells me what I want to hear! I fully expected it to be negative in all honesty and I guess, I do up until Thursday at least but there was a smaller glimmer I might get an early level so I wanted to take the chance! I've got thurs and Friday off but tbh I might see if I can work from home incognito for a few hours each day to catch up and take my mind off stuff as have plenty of time on my own once Dp leaves for Spain on Saturday. He's then away again next week as soon as he's back - literally the worse timing ever.

Any news mungo? I'm   for you x


----------



## mungoadams

Hey 10f&t am sure by Friday it will be coming good.    the too early will turn into a v fat positive am sure  

Afm still waiting on bloods. I had them done at 7.20 and got a 6am train so bit peed. George scanned me and v unIikely he will let me transfer ... says not safe . Chance it could all be cancelled but hopeful I can at least get to ec before they freeze. Can't give me a date for fet  as depends how fast ovaries calm down. Could be 2afs! Not sure what I am going to do about work now.will go to for sick note tomorrow to see me till next week. George said crm have good frozen success rates so will try to think positive, but v hard.. We'd agreed no frosties or fet but no choice now.


----------



## mungoadams

Soory another afm.. Ec booked for Thursday. Freezing everything hopefully.  Have to try to think   . will be easier once I have a fet protocol.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh mungo I'm so sorry plan a didn't work out  but your health and safety must come first Hun x x x x I know you will be bitterly disappointed but you know you couldn't have done any more. Are you have with how you've been managed? I don't understand enough about what needed to happen and what is down to fate with body response. I hear crm fet rates are good and I think the enbryologists are exceptional as they risked getting me to blast and another girl who had never got that far on 4 Prev cycles so you're in the best hands I think. Sending you massive hugs honey x x thanks for your wishes x x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - Sorry hun! I got called suzymcPOASpolicewoman on my last cycle...... Honestly you don't need to justify yourself. I just worry about you all that's all and I'm such a stickler for only testing on or day before OTD. Aw hun, it is bad timing for DP being away. You have us all though no matter what and I have everything in the world crossed for you.

mungo - aw bless you. what a big big shame. would they freeze them as eggs or embryos? I do think there is a lot of success with FET's and when your body responds so much to drugs maybe a cycle where you are almost drug free would be the best thing for you anyway. It would make it all that more natural for you. It will be much easier on you hun. All the best for your EC on Thursday   

heapy - I really really hope and pray things will all work out for you with work. What a worry. But I guess things are sounding a little more positive if a little unsure still. Oh hun. I'm not surprised you're getting nervous about Evan's op. You're his Mummy, an op is the last thing you want him to have. Be rest assured he's in very capable hands and just think how great it'll be for him once he's 'mended'. 

afm - my great aunty passed away this morning  She was an amazing amazing strong and full of life lady. It was really sad receiving the news while out today. We were having lunch after a mammoth baby shop at the time. All three of us just sat and sobbed. Awful. Really upset I will have to miss the funeral too. I don't like it when you can't say goodbye to treasured relatives properly....... so sad
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Suzy sorry on the loss of your great aunt       I really hope that you are enjoying spending time with your mum this week.  It was lovely to see you again yesterday 

Mungo really sorry to hear that.  I hope that they get some good eggs to freeze and hopefully doing a transfer once your body has recovered will be more successful  

Heapy glad the work meeting was productive, even though you have not got the hours you want at the moment.  Hopefully that will get sorted for you soon.  Bethany is still not standing either so I don't think she will be an early walker.  to be honest I am not too worried now as she has come on in so many other ways in the last few weeks, and is really trying hard to communicate so I think she is concentrating on other areas!  How is Evan doing?  

10fingers how are you doing?  Only a few days to go until Thursday.  If those pains were implantation (which is what I am really hoping for you) then they were only Sat/Sun so not long enough to give you a positive pregnancy test yet!  Although I can totally understand your frustration and need to test.  That is rubbish timing for dp to be away as well, have you got anything planned over the weekend?

Loops thank you so much for hosting I had a really lovely time on Monday.

Hi to everyone else

Whirl x


----------



## Simonechantelle

So sorry it's taken me a while to get back on here. It's been another rough weekend with more bad news but I'm not going to dwell on that now. Just to thank everyone for there support. I'll catch up with everyone's comments soon but have my eye op tomorrow so probably don't be able to get on properly till Thurs at the earliest.

Mungo, I'm sorry things haven't gone as planned but wishing you luck for Thurs and hope that if it goes to frosties it won't be long until you can ET. Thinking of you. XxX. 

10 fingers, wishing you all the best for Fri Hun. XxX. 

Definitely catch up properly with everyone once I have the power of sight again!  

Much love to everyone.  XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Simone   for you honey, sorry you've had bad news. I hope your op goes ok x x thanks for your wishes x

Whirl hope you're ok? I'm doing ok and trying not to go too   . No weekend plans yet but I do have option of staying at best friends if I like x

Suzy so sorry to hear about your aunt, what a shock that must have been   x

Mungo more   for you x x

AFM still a bfn this morning x


----------



## suzymc

just off for a shower so will post properly later.... I just wanted to say to 10fingers that I was working out last night in my head from my OTD from which day I reckon my levels would have shown on a POAS and I reckon it wouldn't have been until 2 days beforehand. Ever so possibly 3 days before. When I tested day before OTD it was very faint and my levels must have been about 100 on that day as they were nearly 200 the day after. That was using a first response test. xxxxx

just spent 2 hours emailing Mark everything that I need him to pack for me. Took forever. Off to shower now and get ready for taking Mum out for afternoon tea (her Mother's day treat). V much looking forward to it. be back later, love 2 all xxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
10f&T - so sorry for the bfn hun.. but it is early as you mentioned on your diary    you are sleeping even worse than me which is something of an achievement! hope you manage a tinsy bit more tonight. i managed 4 hours last night. I have a paul mckenna I can make you sleep mp3 track. can email it to you if you want. on a v bad night it doesnt work, but most of the time after 2 runs it works if only for a bit. thinking of you tomorrow. i will be having ec but will try to check regularly.        

suzy really sorry to hear about your great aunt. must be hard for your parents and any siblings your great aunt had. hope mark is enjoying the packing & you are enjoying afternoon tea!

simone sorry to hear about bad news. hope you're ok and op goes well on your eye. what did you have done? 

heapy must be very nerve wracking thinking of evan's op, although of course he is going to be A ok and the op a 100% success   . how long will he be in for? will you be able to stay with him? am sure the next few months, once evan's op is out of the way and youre back at work, will go very quickly so you can start job sharing with your m8 hopefully   

whirl thank you! sounds like bethany is doing fab!

afm bloating not quite so bad and less pressure on bladder so that is hopefully a good sign, although a little wierd as the trigger last night normally would make it worse. no explanation from george 10F&T. perhaps gonal f & insoitol doesnt suit me, but a bit late now. not in great shape really, feeling very angry and negative. I have had a few tears but have spent more time wanting to scream at the world. dh & I agreed we would never have done this blinking cycle if we had known. we did an fet (2nd cycle) and vowed never again. i achieved a bfp on 3rd cycle and that embryo was fine and heartbeating until 8+5, george was certain it was a developmental problem (so v bad luck & no reason it will happen again)  - so we have been entirely focused on a fresh cycle and werent planning to freeze no matter what. no idea yet how on earth we are going to stay positive for another 2 months - part of what was keeping me going was the knowledge if i had a bfn at least i would have an end after 5.5 yrs of tx. we've come too far to turn back though so will have to find  the will  to go on somewhere. it's a v big IF though - last 2 cycles embryo quality wasnt good enough to freeze... roll on ec & the call from the lab on friday! sorry for the negative post. i am going to be having a large glass of wine this weekend if ohss gets better. anyway off to do some hypnosis tracks and see what I can do with my mental state!


----------



## mungoadams

sorry for the moan ladies. did some hypnotherapy and feel better. not exactly feeling positive but i dont want to scream and curse which is a good sign  feeling v sick though so back to crap tv. wish me luck for ec!

lots and lots and lots and lots of luck to 10f&T for tomorrow and friday's test's.


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi- Thank you so much for the PM, it really helped me   xx

Suzy- Loving the new baby bits... what is the grass? So sorry for your loss hun   xx

Mungo- Big hugs coming your way hun  . I understand your frustration and disappointment hun. I do however feel very positive about FET, personally I was told that the success rates are very good and in the future it will all be done via FET. Not sure what I think about that but FET did initially work for me! I now believe my body fought it off.  Hope you're managing to get some rest and lots of luck for tomorrow. Sounds like you will get lots of eggs hun!   Wine sounds good!   xx

10f&t- Thinking of you lots! hope you're keeping it together, it's just such a head f**k! You already know what I think and I am praying you get the result you so deserve hun   Sending you lots of love and      xx

Simone-  xx

Loops, Whirl and suze- Girly day sounds lovely  xx

Heapy- Hope everything is going ok xx

AFM- Feeling a bit deflated at the moment and having a few days off IVF thoughts. Back to work so that's keeping me busy and a good distraction. Looking forwrad to the weekend so i can do nothing! Got a telephone consultation with Penny @ Serum next week... hope to get some direction xx

Thinking of you all


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Still a bfn ladies. Off to get bloods done this morning and I'm pretty much resigned to it being game over if its zero at this point. Hey ho. 

Mungo don't apologise for venting, you are completely justified. I hope today goes ok for you x x 

Jadey   for you and thanks hun x

Suzy thanks, I hope your theory is right and I still have time but I'm thinking probably unlikely at this stage x


----------



## mungoadams

Jade definitely agree some timee away from ivf is good. Hope uou are well and truly distracted at work and enjoy the weekend off.

10f&t been awake since 3 thinking of you. Lots of positivity for the blood results.

Waiting for train to london. Just found out someone has somehow cloned our campervan advert on ebay. It is our van with our reg but 3k less. Trying to contact ebay through mobile app. Just what we need!


----------



## suzymc

Just before I go out I wanted to say a massive massive good luck today to 10f&t and mungo.... thinking of you both loads and sending you massive positive vibes and hugs and anything else needed
I still think it's too early to show on a POAS 10f&t and I pray pray pray I'm right about that

be back later to reply properly xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mungo, feel free to vent whenever. I definitely would be!  Thinking of you today. Hope everything goes okay. XxX. 

10fingers, wishing you all the best today, I'm praying that a miracle will happen for you. Thinking of you loads. XxX. 

Jade, biggest of hugs. XxX. 

Heapy, maybe there is something in that. I wonder if I will ever be in a position to have a baby again if that is the case. We have a good few years of fighting to get justice for Isaac. Hope the work situation is going okay. XxX. 

Suzy, Whirl, Charlotte, Lexi, Daisy and everyone, big hugs and hope you're all okay. XxX. 

Our wifi has gone down and I'm on my phone so can't get back to do more personals. We are off to Norfolk today for a few days. Hoping for some calm and peace. Will catch up properly when back. 

Sending love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## Whirl

10fingers good luck for today, hoping its still too early to tell on a test      

Mungo thinking of you  

Simone hope you manage to catch up on some calm in Norfolk      

Jade glad you are having a few days off, hope the consultation next week is helpful


----------



## mungoadams

Thinking of you [email protected]

And for me dh writting this 37 egg collected!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Wow!  That is amazing Mungo!  Well done Hun. Hoping they get jiggy tonight. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wow amazing mungo!! 37! Hope you're ok x x x x   for you x x x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ladies it's very early days but bloods showed a reading of 20.3! Was told anything less than 10 classed as a negative. Going back Saturday and praying they rise.   just waiting on progesterone results as they've needed to dilute it as its high so I'm guessing that's good news and better than low.

Thanks for all your continued support 


X x x x x x


----------



## suzymc

hi lovelies

mungo - oh hun. try not to have any regrets regarding this cycle. there was never any way of knowing. I never knew I was going to be allergic to gonal f and 'ruin' one of my cycles. Sure I know it's different but there's really nothing to gain by beating yourself up. You had to try and now you have 37 eggs.  Everything crossed you have some beauts to freeze. Was your last FET NHS?... I'm sure this will be better/different. I'm glad the hypno helped you. thinking of you, so pleased you made it to EC. I hope all is well and you feel OK and the OHSS is keeping at bay xxx

jade - thanks lovely xx The grass is for putting bottles on etc to dry/drain  I didn't fancy a hangy rack thing and this seemed like a good alternative. You're now the 3rd person to ask about the grass. lol. It's certainly a conversation piece. te he! Enjoy your wee break from IVF. Good luck with chatting to Penny next week. I do believe Sturne fell in love with Penny chatting to her on the phone. She sounds an amazing lady

10f&t - when will the results be back hun? climbing the walls here 

simone - aw pants about the wifi. have a lovely time away

whirl - I was meaning to ask if you'd had any joy with work but my silly brain forgot to ask you. Any developments?

sturne - I just love the pic of your 4 moses baskets with a bit of a baby to be seen in one of them..... I keep going online to look at your pics. How come one's on the floor though? lol. I bet you are crazy knackered/worn out.... all worth it though 

lots of love 2 all xxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - OMFG!!!!! YES! It has to be over 15 at our place to be classed as a pregnancy and that is on OTD day. That is a really really good sign and I'm really going to enjoy getting to tell you I told you so.........       xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

sorry clicked return quick so you could see my post as my Dad was showing me a post box!!!! High progesterone is a very very very very good sign. OMG I may well cry. Everything crossed it gets higher and higher. 20 sounds about right for today hun. there's a baby settling in there.


----------



## suzymc

just shuffled my way through my parents house to tell my Mum your news. i'm sure this is it hun. I'm sure xx For example tomorrow you could be 40, Saturday 80, Sunday 160 etc. They would be spot on results for your OTD


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

thanks Suze - I'm cautiously optimistic, and just so happy to be in the game  I thought hcg doubled every 48 hours - is it 24 then?  If this works out you can tell me I told you so for as long as you like!  Its still very very early though.  

We'd agreed this morning that DP would come home from work at lunchtime (he's off to Belgium tonight) and that I wouldn't ring or text.  He called me twice on his way home and I didn't answer and he said he'd started to think was I on the loo or was it because it was good news.  As soon as he walked in I said we are still in the game and he gave me the hugest hug - it was very emotional 

Also the little poppet has just given me an early birthday pressie - a laptop!!!!!!  Because I constantly nick his ipad (as my laptop is dying and is so heavy, slow and cranky) he says he's been researching them for ages and wanted to get me one early as he is away so much over the next few weeks.  I officially have the best boyfriend ever!

Mungo hope you recover well and sending more jiggy thoughts to the CRM lab!!

xx


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - Pretty sure I was doubling approx every 24 hours at the start. I did google it and it varies between 24-36 hours in the v early days. What are you today? D12? I really wasn't expecting you to be any higher at this stage so to me it's perfect... You sure are in the game hun. Right you're on, I'm gonna look forward to that     
Aw reading your post about you and DP brought a tear to my eye  I bet it was. Ah wow! A laptop. Aw he's a gem. Yes, he officially is the best boyfriend ever. xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

I'm day 8p5dt/d13po x x


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - ok, well my POAS was faint 9dp5dt and I said to Mark at the time I don't think it would have showed up on a POAS had I tested the day before. I did a clearblue digital on 10dp5dt and you could barely see the cross line & I was quite high that day for my bloods.... Is your OTD Sunday or Saturday? xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Its Sunday.  I just did a FR (DP made me as he's leaving in a little while!!) and a very feint line has come up! So its risen since 6am this morning when there wasn't a sniff of a line.  Keep going Zig and Zag!! Please keep going!!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Me again - progesterone has just come back at 119.64 in a ref range of 5-86 so I assume high is good and too high nothing to worry about?


----------



## Whirl

10fingers that's amazing!  So happy for you! I did a poas test 16 days past ovulation, so its still early and to get a positive in the afternoon not just early morning wee is a great sign.  I'm sure that high progesterone is a good sign, as once the embryo is implanted they start producing it.  Also, are you on progesterone anyway, (I was on the pessaries) which would skew the reading?

Mungo 37 eggs is amazing, really hoping that they do well overnight

Love to all xxx


----------



## mungoadams

CONGRATULATIONS 10f&t!! i would like to do a little dance but off myead on tramadol and not really capable of doing more than a geriatric shuffle as everything v sore indeed. soo so so so happy and chuffed for you. At last! the northants pumpkin patch is on! i think  high progesterone is fine, but why dont you email terri or anne? terri works thurs & fri and will often reply on her phone bless her. you have made me so happy today! having a little cry. 

afm can't type much as feeling v sick  & spaced. had to wait 2 hours at crm for a couple of iv's to try to combat ohss. got some fluid in my abdomen and urine output a bit low so drinking pints in hope i start to pee, tho think ovaries so swollen, contracting bladder is v painful.. if gets worse have to ring george on his mobile. but on a positive note surely with 37 eggs i will get 2 good blasts to freeze! my plan of keeping it all secret will not work well if i have to go to hospital tho! george has certainly been proven right on not transferring now! dratted ovaries.

sooo happy for 10F&T  - and simone and jade am sure this is the start of a roll for you both too


----------



## Lexi2011

10FT - have a read below. This is what they add to all the ARGC threads so some guidance here. Progesterone is healthy range too - defo not too high / low. At one stage mine was 800 +!

I am totally thrilled for you honey, will catch up on personals another time as had a horrific afternoon x

Early Signs and Symptoms http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/

Advice RE levels from http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

In most normal pregnancies at hCG levels below 1,200 mIU/ml the hCG usually doubles every 48-72 hours and it normally increases by at least 60% every two days.

In many early pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 31 to 72
hours. As the pregnancy progresses, hCG levels rise and the doubling
time increases.

In general, after 6-7 weeks of the pregnancy the best indication of a healthy pregnancy is a good fetal heartbeat. Blood hCG levels are not very helpful to test for the viability of the pregnancy if the hCG level is well over 6,000 and/or after 6-7 weeks of the pregnancy. Instead, to test the health of the pregnancy bette at that timer, a sonogram should be done to confirm the presence of a fetal heart beat. Once a fetal heart beat is seen, it is not recommended to check the pregnancy viability with hCG levels.

NORMAL HCG DOUBLING TIMES

HCG Level DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml Over 96 Hours
hCG levels rise during the first 6 to 10 weeks of pregnancy then decline slowly during the second and third trimesters.

As your pregnancy develops, the increase slows down significantly. Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum, the hCG usually takes about 72-96 hours to double, and above 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes over four or more days to double. It makes little sense to follow the hCG values above 6,000 mIU/ml as at this point the increase is normally slower and not related to how well the pregnancy is doing.

Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) Levels
From Conception hCG Level
0-1 Weeks 0 - 50 mIU/ml
1-2 Weeks 40 - 300 mIU/ml
3-4 Weeks 500 - 6,000 mIU/ml
1-2 Months 5,000 - 200,000 mIU/ml
2-3 Months 10,000 - 100,000 mIU/ml

/links


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - eek! you have a faint second line on afternoon pee. eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! got tears in my eyes.........Your progesterone sounds great to me esp. as Lexi's was high. have you rung the clinic with your results so they can advise? xx

mungo - oh bless you hun. everything crossed the water does the trick. everything crossed you will be OK enough to not have to go to hospital.... come on eggies/embies xx


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - just read your last diary post hun. the tears that were welling in my eyes are now popping out.... and not just cuz I'm pregnant. I'm just so darned excited etc etc for you. It seems strange that we are so tentatively celebrating your very first 2nd line on a POAS. I can't wait to celebrate properly. I remember my first faint one, it all seemed so unreal and sureal xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks for your messages girls x x

Back later as going to try and get some more sleep but I've done a FR test this morning and not a sniff of a line. What a complete head f**k -   its not a chemical


----------



## suzymc

oh hun.   That's strange, especially as you had a second line yesterday. I have heard that some women can have higher hcg in the afternoon than the morning. everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Thinking of you 10f&t for hcg results   hugely stressful but remember poas not always reliable.  

Afm 32 fertilised!  Surely one in there that can stick. Taking to blast and will know more tomorrow.  With that many can't use eeva. feeling v rough and had a scary night. Didnt pee more than 100ml all day till 2am and that was colour of blk tea. George didnt seem too worried and after drinking 4l water eventually started peeing every hour from 3am.. Not slept much and v uncomfortable. Bit surprised no call from nurses to make sure im ok. I guess they trust the cetrocide and Cabergoline! Hopefully will keep getting better.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hey Mungo glad to hear you're on the mend and what amazing news on your 32!!! That's an army of embies!!  Fingers crossed you get a good crop of blastos    Hope you keeping peeing successfully and have lots of rest x x x x 

Thanks for your messages all x x x x x x

Just waiting for the call on hcg.  Also had my thyroid panel and progest redone.  Don't regret what I've done so far as if it is a chemical at least I'll know something was trying to happen.  Poor DP facetimed me this morning from Belgium and was nearly in tears.  Tried to reassure him its probably just the unreliability of the tests but we both know it is what it is and we can't change it, but he said go and get bloods done again today.  He gave zig and zag a good talking to too.

Love to everyone else


----------



## mungoadams

10f&t for lovely high hcg levels. Thinking of you and dp.   totally understand why you tested early snd the more info the better in many ways.. but lots of   that you and dp can do s facetime celebration. 

Still peeing. Cant wait for dh to come home tho. Just got my fet protocol so having a read. Plsd with the army if embies byt will be much happier when I have 1 or 2 on board. X


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

thanks Suzy/Mungo for the  

Its ok news, not good and certainly not great, but we have a rise - its up by 4.1 to 24.4.  So its still low and thanks to Lexi's info I've established its 0.6 away from being officially pregnant so is in the 'equivocal' category and needs to be repeated in a couple of days.  Slow rising levels can be an indicator of miscarriage or ectopic but I have to remember I guess I am 2 days early so shouldn't even be testing yet really.

Clearly I'm now in HCG tracker mode and I've worked out it ideally needs to be:

32.48 for a 60% increase within 48 hours tomorrow morning
31.06 for a 53% increase within 48 hours i.e. tomorrow morning (which is what my acup has told me it needs to be)
40.6 by Sunday morning for an acceptable increase within 72 hours

(I think this is right - maths aint my strong point)

I'm going to email my clinic and acupuncturist to advise.  It may be my acupuncturist can fit me in to help give me a boost

back later x


----------



## mungoadams

Eek nerve wracking!  The fact it is going up is good  . Can you get a test on Sunday?


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

I've just emailed Tracey.  I'm thinking TDL might be open Sunday but not sure.  I know ZW did bloods at the clinic on the last bank holiday so there is always that option too but obviously it'll cost me time & money to get there but I think it'll be worth it for piece of mind if there is any kind of rise tomorrow.  I've asked if its worth having ILs sooner rather than later - thinking I could go tomorrow if they're open - I'm assuming ILs may help at this stage Mungo do you know?  They said to have one within a week of BFP x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

ps mungo glad you're peeing


----------



## mungoadams

Hey hun I think any time in first week after otd is fine.but see what terri says? .I think hah are only normally at zw on mon and fri.. yes totally agree you need to put your mind at rest and need repeats asap.. hopefully terri can suggest something


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sorry for hogging the thread here ladies.

They've said they're sorry levels are not rising as they'd expect   and to wait on Saturdays results before arranging an intralipid.  Just had rest of my results and my TSH has shot up to 3.7 and now I am really kicking myself as I should have got my thyroid panel checked all along through the cycle as didn't have it done since mid Feb   Acup had said to increase thyroxine by 30% straight away on a BFP and I shared results with ZW and G says increase immediately by 25mg and restest in 3 weeks.  Probably too late.  Feeling a bit peed off here that its only my acup who mentioned about the importance of checking the thyroid level.  I asked T if it was high for this stage - says its higher than they'd like, but she's seen higher.  Looks like I've got more than just HCG to worry about now.  Have posted a Q on immunes page, hopefully Agate can help.  Problem is it takes 3-4 weeks for any changes in thyroid medication to have an effect.


----------



## mungoadams

Oh no lots of hugs 10f&t must be so stressful.   hope results tomorrow are better   . That is annoying about thyroid. Mine was chexked though I think I asked for it. Dont think that helps much.   lots of   for tomorrow.  

Urk I feel so huge. Really not looking forward to my baked potato now. So bloated and ibs playi g up. Each swallow feels like I ate an xmas pudding. Sorry for too many afm posts. Thinking of you 10ft and hope simone youre ok and jade uou have a relaxing weekend. Love to all. X


----------



## suzymc

mungo - blimey! 32 have fertilised. that's very very good. means there's lots of strong embies. glad the peeing is getting better. everything crossed there's some blasts to freeze. don't you apologise either hun. it's what we're all here for. I just wish I knew more for you both. xxxx 

10f&t - oh bless DP. Bless you both. What a time you're having. I so hope it's just a slow riser and embie will get there in the end. Oh goodness maths is totally not my strong point. But it sounds about right by what you're saying. There's certainly certain levels to be looking out for. you're not hogging the thread hun at all. sorry I've been out the past few hours so I couldn't reply. Please don't have any regrets hun. Obv I don't understand about levels or what could or couldn't be done but please don't blame yourself. xxxx

louisa - did you get my last text hun? any news on Joey? really hope he's ok...although saying that it's better to have pox now than later in life, thanks for thinking of me today xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Mungo 32 embies is fantastic!  Hope that you recover this weekend and that it is not too long before you have a couple of embies safely on board      

10fingers what a time you're having.  Really praying that it is a slow grower and that your thyroid issues will not affect it.  I am away this weekend so won't be able to post but will try to check if I get a chance to see how you are doing.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Morning ladies

Mungo how are you feeling this morning?  Did you manage to eat your jacket pot?  I hope things are easing up   I assume they are taking your embie army straight to blast and not checking them in between?  So would it be Tuesday when you get the call?  I have everything crossed for you that you get a good crop for the freezer     

Suzy thanks for your support.  I feel a bit better this morning as what will be will be.  I had a little cry last night (only for a minute!) and I think it helped release a bit of emotion.  Its the first time I've cried I think throughout this whole process which is miraculous for me.    When do you go home?  Looks like you're having a lovely time from your ** updates x

Whirl thanks for your prayers.  I hope you have a lovely weekend away x x x

Huge hugs for our Jadey   and lots of   for Daisy P.  A massive   for Simone, I hope you're doing ok x x x x 

Hi to everyone else esp Lexi, Heaps (thinking of you x) and Loops x 

AFM had my hcg done again at 9am so I'm hoping it doesn't take as long as yesterday with it being a Saturday but she says they normally finish at 2pm but are v busy due to bank holiday    Really want to get the phone call before DP leaves to get his flight but its unlikely.  x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello again

Levels have risen again to 29.6 so only a 46% rise since Thursday (acup says should be looking for 53%).  Clinic have confirmed I am right to be cautious as 'we would expect them to be rising a little higher over these past couple of days' but just spoke to Terri and she hadn't realised I was testing a day early so says that puts a different spin on it.  There is still time to catch up and they do see slow starters.  Tuesday is going to be D day I think.  So no dancing bananas or flashing BFPs required just yet, but I'm still in the game.  Now for more waiting.  Hoping my acup thinks its worth doing a session today or tomorrow but need to wait until Tuesday's results to see if worth doing an intralipid.

x


----------



## mungoadams

10ft sorry took a while to reply lost a load on my phone. That sounds v encouraging   you're doing brilliantly   . are you going to mates or putting feet up? Would suggest a meet up but walking further than loo is nigh impossible. Crm supposed to ring me today but no call yet.. 
Whirrl thank you.

Love to all. Saw a post about joey being Ill? Hope he is OK. 

AFM waiting on call for lab.. No matter how many there are its nerve racking. Bloating just as bad. Can't where any normal clothes not even dhs. Managed to wash today but in bed as can't sit up or stand for long. If not better by Tuesday I am going to  see if can be admitted to get some of this drained off. Drinking water is really hard and eating is agony   got protocol and looking like 5 weeks main but prob 9 weeks as seriously doubt I will recover quickly.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Mungo sorry you're still struggling so much   I hope DH is on hand to help.  I think you're right if you're no better by Tuesday get yourself off to the hospital but I hope it doesn't come to that   CRM were a little late calling me a couple of times, in fact on Day 2 I ended up ringing them so I hope they call soon.  I understand its still an anxious wait but you've got a very good chance and I'm   for your army of getting jiggy troops.  I was feeling a little more positive after speaking to Terri but now less so as my acup (who I'm going to see later as she offered to see me if levels rose today) says 53% is critical according to all the research at this point and given its less, she wants me to understand the chances are very low but she's still happy to see me  Appreciate the honesty as she's been so amazing all along and is so hot on the research so I know she's right, but I've got to believe in Zig and Zag as they are still going x

Loops did I miss something?  Is Joey ok?  You ok?  Thinking of you x


----------



## Heapy0175

Just a quick one for 10f&t.  - there were quite a few late starters on the pregnancy thread from memory.  Part of this is science but part is also praying for luck and miracles.  I just have everything crossed for you.  My clinic didn't even do bloods so I was none the wiser and relying on poas.  The only really strong one was on OTD day and with the clinic brand until around the seven week mark.  Keep the faith in it for now Hun - I am willing zig and zag to get a shift on and catch up.  

Mungo - I just cannot imagine how uncomfortable you are Hun.  With 32 eggs I reckon you will have a really good selection.  Hope the body settles down soon x

Jadey -don't think I manage to get on to send you my love re the last cycle and your outcome.  I think a change in clinic is deffo what you need.  Didn't Sturne do serum?  No putting back eight embies to try and be our first pumpkin octomum!   you get more info so you can make best clinic and tx choice x

Be back on later xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

thanks Heaps    This is the thing - hcg is great on one hand but another type of head screwer.  But I'd rather have hcg than poas anyday.  Not sure I'll even bother doing one before Tuesday tbh as they are so random.

Feel a lot better after seeing my acup (having burst into tears as soon as she asked how I was feeling   ) .  Good news is she says my pulse is strong and she says I'm fighting and believes that can help make the difference so I guess that's all I can do and that is what I shall do!  I must remember the positives are no bleeding and really good progesterone levels.  She is not happy about my tsh not being monitored   - why did it take me, on a whim, to decide to test it?  Who knows if its a factor in all this, I guess I'll never know.  She's left me with 6 semi perm needles in under plasters to help over the next couple of days and I pray they help (inc a couple for thyroid and a couple for anxiety - just need to give them a press for a boost!).  So basically got to try and relax and take my mind off it until Tuesday and pray that I'm up to about 90 by then then I can have more acupuncture and get my intralipids booked in.  Off out to our friends now for dinner - decided I had to update someone so now I have a bit of company for the evening which has got to be a good thing.  Still in the game! x


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - been dying to get home to hear your news. well all sounding promising hun, it's all better than no rise or a drop!!.... You can't beat a bit of crying to release a bit of emotion. I should know!!!! I leave Tuesday. Been to see my bestie today and her hubby and their 2 kids. Seeing some bump buddies tomorrow and then round to my bros new place on monday. It's been a lovely visit. I just wish I'd seen you and all the other pumpkins. So sorry your next bloods won't be until Tuesday. Are you just leaving testing until then until then or do you plan on doing POASs? Hmmm strange Teri made you feel more positive yet the acup less so. I mean who is more likely to be in the know and who is more likely to be cautious? Good to hear you are having company tonight. I hated thinking of you by yourself today xxx

about Joey - sorry about not mentioning more. I was just trying to contact Louisa and was trying FF aswell as via text. He had suspected chicken pox but luckily it isn't that but he's still a little under the weather bless him

mungo - any call yet? seems a bit late now. I hope all is well. Aw bless you. OHSS sounds a horrible thing hun. I hope you get better soon. Going to the hospital sounds like a plan for me. I'd go sooner rather than later though.  xxx


----------



## sturne

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I haven't had a proper read through all the posts but I know there's a lot going on and just warned to say wow to mungo -32 eggs. Hope there's some good uns in there!! Hope you feel better soon.
10fingers - oh Hun I hope it's good news for you I really do. As everyone saying, try and keep positive, sometimes miracles do happen!! Will be praying for you.
Love to you all, sorry no time to do personals to everyone. Xx

Afm - babies came home on Saturday (my birthday) and the week has flown past. We are trying hard to establish a routine-we are getting there. Everyone that visits says they can't believe how incredibly calm we are, and the babies....the hardest part is lack of sleep. I think the most I've had is 3 hrs, but some nights only 1 or 2 hours max.the girls have been suffering a bit with reflux. The one thing I didn't contemplate is how long the feeds take. Basically to do all 4 and change them take on average 2 hrs. They feed every 4, so basically we have a two hour window where we have to eat, sleep, cook, clean, do washing".....loads of washing ie 5 loads a day!! Right better go already late for feed now. Jst wanted to say I haven't forgotten you.
Oh Suzy - we had an unwelcome visitor the other night...mr fox!! Killed all our chickens   very upsetting!! 

Love you all xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - so lovely to hear from you  And eek! look at the time you posted. Argh! To the fox. Nightmare. Every chicken keepers worse nightmare. Aw hun. Are you gonna increase 'security' and get more? So lovely your babies have now been home for a week. I guess there was never going to be much of a spare hour or two in the day but wow you sound busy. I hope the reflux gets better for the girls soon. Great you're so calm. That is a LOT of washing too. It must be a godsend having your parents there. So in awe of you hun. Big kisses and cuddles to your 4 wee miracles xxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

V quick post
10ft thinking of you.
Sturne fan news. Sounds exhausting. Are you getting any help?

Can't write much. Feel dreadful , nausea, too painful to eat, so bloated I can feel skin stretching.  Have to go to London tomorrow for scan to see what's going on. Dh coming but no idea how I will cope. Walking to toilet is like Everest! George wants me to avoid a & e if poss as Kettering may v Ltd experience of ohss. 15 embryos doing well, 7 to 9 cell. Next update Tues. Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

mungo - PLEASE make sure you get seen to somewhere hun. You need medical attention. Can George not recommend somewhere for you to go? Good to hear you have 15 going well. Fingers crossed and I really hope you start getting better soon. It must be exhausting going to Everest all the time!!! xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Mungo, you should go to A&E. it sounds like severe OHSS and dangerous for your health to not get treated. Is there another hospital you can go to that has an IVF unit attached to it? They tend to be more knowledgeable about it. 

Please, please don't leave it hon xxx


----------



## suzymc

yes yes! I'm with lexi.... I'm fretting now. There must be somewhere you can go and you really need to go!! xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo please go to a and e - no waiting for tomorrow. Even if they don't have amazing experience it's better than putting your health at risk. What about northampton general? Please please don't wait x


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - hope you have stopped swelling up.  From reading your past posts it looks like it is getting worse so I hope you have got some medical assistance.  I can't ven bear my ovaries with a slight swell so don't know how you have coped this far.  Thinking of you and sending you leaking fluid wishes - but not of the wee type!

10f&t -  can't stop thinking about you and am waiting for your update where we can all scream and shout with happiness.  Keep believing xxxxx

Simone - I do think you will have that sibling.  I have enough belief for the both of us.  With a new protocol and after you stop keep getting new reports to send you reeling, I have a feeling that it will happen.  I know you have a long fight for justice ahead and it will never be ok that Isaac isn't here with you, but I think life will give you that second blessing somehow.  Work are going to do everything to be within the law but are never going to accommodate any of my requests as decisions being made have a personal attack edge but hey ho its only a job and there are much more important things in the world to worry about.  I hope at the Norfolk break was nice and you got to spend some quality down time together x

Sturne - how have you managed time to post?  So glad to hear the gang are doing well.  I know how exhausted you must all be as two of us were run off our feet with twins so you must all be manic.  Just keep sleeping/ eating whenever you can.  Can't wait to get my mitts on those babies!  Reflux is such a pain in the **** isn't it!  Evan had to be tilted at all times, even nappy changes.  Are the docs going to give them anything or are they not really crying too much with it?  

Charlotte - hope you are loving being home and have had a great bank hols weekend.  Think about you lots x

Whirl - how's my Bettygirl?  Gutted I didn't get to see you all at the meet.  What's my special girl been up to lately?

Lexi - how's the sleeping and growing bigger going?

Jadey - anymore news on other clinics?

Hello to Anyone else I have missed.  Going to try and get back in here regularly.  Things have gotten a little hectic here so now its time to slow it down and enjoy our time before the op.  Evan had his last day out Monday morning and by weds had a lovely virus with earache.  Just got a snotty nose now.  Making the most of the sun and playing on the garden toys.  I have now set up a secret group on ******** for Evan updates rather than posting lots on my main page and boring people to bits with it all.  Just let me know if you want adding x


----------



## mungoadams

Hi this is Mungo's other half, we have had several conversations with our clinic and Annie has not got more swollen for a day or so. She is feeling very sick from the cabergoline. If she cannot hold down food and fluids I will take her to A&E I promise.

[email protected] lots of luck for tomorrow Mungo


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sturne - lovely to hear from you!  However, I am wondering how did you find time to type?!! Boy, that is a fair regime you have going on there, I can't imagine.  I am sure you are very thankful to have your support at home.  Great to hear all is going well.  Calmness sounds good  So sorry to hear about your chickens, pesky fox  

Mungo I hope you're ok my love, I can't stop thinking about you - I am hoping you went to hospital and are being sorted as we speak, must be a very uncomfortable and distressing time for you    But great news on the 15 still going strong, that is a great sign for a team of frosties    Will be thinking of you over the next 24 hours for both reasons   x

Suzy - have a safe trip home  

Heaps - thanks for your thoughts, I am sure they are helping   I really want to have that moment, but I guess the reality is even if its better news tomorrow, I'll then be waiting for the next 48 test  but I would love to be in that position and still in the game. Lovely to see lots of pics of Evan on ** x

AFM - doing a good job of not going    Feel quite positive today.  Been pressing my acup plasters and talking to zig and zag lots.  Bought a book and have been to the park to read in the sunshine which has done me lots of good.  Even rolled my jeans up it was that warm.  Wish I could've undone them as even my stretchy ones are tight as belly is quite dome like right now.  Am going to watch Gatsby 3d later so that will make the rest of the day speed by hopefully then its up and out by 8am to get my bloods done.  Am going to plead with bloods lady to do them quickly - on Saturday she'd turned them round within 2.5 hours.  Love to all x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Phew thanks for the update Mungo DH!!! Hang on in there and I hope the sickness passes really soon.  Thanks for your wishes, here are a load back at you         x


----------



## Heapy0175

10 f&t - yep you will wait for next 48 hr test, then the seven week scan, then the nine, then the 12, then the 20 week, then the birth, then the birthdays, then school etc etc.  it never stops Hun so this is all very good practice for all th years of worrying and milestone counting.  Let me know how Gatsby is as I wanna see it. X


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - have you given up on the poas for now then?


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

yeah Heaps, too much of a head mush.  Last one I did was yesterday morning and got a very feint line, yet Saturday (last hcg day) there was no line! I will just wait for hcg tomorrow.  Will let you know about Gatsby.  I'm going to go VIP 3D as a treat (to compensate for no popcorn, sweets or treats!) x


----------



## mungoadams

Morning ladies. Quick one as one phone on hospital. Got admitted yesterday.  A little scary at first aas was tachycardic and couldn even fing bp. Hospital have been brilliant. On alumin to try to persuade my veins to reabsorb everything.  Look about 5 months pregnant but at least can eat a tiny bit and drink now. Puked a lot yesterday so think dehydration was biggest problem. 

10f&t good luck! 

Love to all x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh mungo bless you x x x x glad you got sorted and you are now where you need to be. Did you go to Kettering in the end? I hope you feel better very very soon - thinking of you x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Swollen lady mungo - glad to hear that you decided to get some mess after being uncomfy for so long - you truly are hardcore!  I hate puking and it seems that once it starts it just keeps cycling.  Bet you felt crap while being tach as well.  I was nearly passing out when I got like that in labour.  Your bp must have been all over the place.  Hopefully in a day or two they will have you feeling good as new.  Sending you the biggest ever get well soon wishes


----------



## jadeyjade

Just a quick one for *Mungo*- Oh dear hun! Hope you have a better day today and things calm down for you. You're in the best place hun at least they can look after you  Praying for your army of frosties  Get well soon hun xx

*Sturne-* Glad you have your routine , it must be hard but brilliant work  Bloody Fox! So sorry you lost yuour chickens  its my worst nightmare as i leave mine out all day  I figure they have a better life roaming around and if they go then at least they lived well xx

10f&t- Sending you all the luck in the world for todays HCG  for a good rise in numbers! Thinking of you always xx

Daisy- thinking of you, how you getting on? xx

AFM- Had a nice weekend shame I'm now off to work. Got the phone call with penny tonight, i am not prepared at all!

Love to all xxx


----------



## suzymc

I'm setting off in a few mins for my trip back to Froggy land.
I just wanted to say how relieved I am that you are in the best place Mungo. You had us all really worried there. I really hope you get well soon
10f&t EVERYTHING in the whole world crossed for you today hun. I wish I had the internet on my phone so I could find out your news!!! If you feel up to texting me either away I would really appreciate it. thank you

love 2 all xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - safe journey home Hun.  Hope you are not taking our good weather with you!

Jadey - good luck with tonight's telephone call.  It will be interesting to hear what she says.

10f&t - considering a naked rain dance for you but that wind is nippy so will do a wiggle in the shower once Evan is in bed for his nap.  Everything crossed for that rise in HCG.  C'mon zig and zag you can do this!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks ladies, I feel ridiculously emotional reading your messages this morning! I've been fine, but now the day is here its getting nerve wracking.  I've got a 3.30pm intralipid app pencilled in should I need it and acup in the morning.  Just   there is a rise.  I woke up at 3am this morning with those pains again, like the implantation ones, but no where near as bad and I hope that's a since they are snuggling down further as no sign of bleeding still.  I passed a lorry on the A14 this morning that said 'Little Scarlet' on the side in huge letters - for those that read my diary you'll know that I visualise a little girl called Scarlett is waiting for us to collect her - I hope it was a good sign, it made me beam from ear to ear.

Lots of love x

PS Heaps - pmsl at the naked shower dance!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

It's dropped to 10.6 ladies - devastated


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - omg I am so devastated with you Hun.  I really 100% thought it would be different.  Just gutted for you both and can't understand what happened and why.  Crappy, crappy day


----------



## Whirl

Hi

10fingers so so sorry, devastating news          

Mungo thinking of you in hospital, hope you recover soon!  And well done on all those embryo's hope they are continuing to do well!

Jade thinking of you tonight with your conversation with Penny xxx

Suzy safe journey home for you, bump and the bags of baby stuff!

Heapy thinking of you before Evan's op.  Sorry to hear about his cold, I think the rubbish weather is making it all worse!  Glad you managed to enjoy a day out.

Loops sorry to hear Joe has chicken pox, hope he recovers soon

Sturne so glad you are all home and getting on well.  Honestly don't worry about the cleaning!  Its just a case of getting by in the early days.  And thanks for taking the time to post.

AFM had a nice weekend away.  And also, finally at just over 10 months Bethany has taken her first few crawls forwards, after going backwards for months!  There is no stopping her now!

Lots of love

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

10f&t I am so sorry    absolutely devastating. Huge hug. Are you booking a review with George?  

Whirl great news about b.

Jade good luck tonight. 

Sorry ahorr still feeling pants tho just got told off my a nurse for not walking around more. Frrr. Needed a sleep after getting off bed and making it round to otherside. Not ready for a stroll. Less nausea but exhausted and same monuments size.. 8kilos heavier than last week. There is 1ab grade blast and 5 avg. Taking a few others till tomorrow but happy with wjat o have. X


----------



## Lexi2011

10ft, I am so sorry honey. Been thinking about you all day, I dont want to call/text as you're prob resting etc but please let me know if / when you need a chat.  

Mungo, glad you are getting looked after. Wishing you a speedy recovery & postive vibes for those lovely blastos xxx


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - so sorry hunni, such crap news   sending you a massive   

Jade - what did penny have to say? Hope it went well. 

Love you all girlies. Xx


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - thanks for letting me know yesterday! I just wish it would have been the news we all so want for you. More big hugs darling. I'm at a total loss for you     

mungo - aw that is good news  How are you feeling today? better I hope


I will be back on for proper personals..... Home safe and sound but I'm so so tired it's untrue. love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Im really behind but been reading in my phone this morning and think I've caught up!

10fingers, I'm am so very sorry Hun. I am devastated for you.  Rest and pamper yourself a bit. This is such a cruel journey but I hope and pray it'll be your time soon.  Massive hugs. XxX. 

Mungo, I'm so glad you're being looked after and hoping you're out soon hun. Thinking of you. Big hugs. XxX. 

Heapy, thank you. . Hugs. XxX. 

Sturne, glad the troop are doing well. XxX. 

Charlotte, hope you're resting up and enjoying time at home. Hope the school meeting was okay. XxX 

Suzy and Lexi, hope sleeping is okay now. Not long for you guys!  XxX. 

Jade, hope you're doing okay. XxX. 

Whirl, hoping you and Bethany are doing okay Hun. XxX. 

Daisy and Loops, hoping you're okay. XxX. 

Hoping the meet up was fun. Maybe one day I'll get to join you all!  XxX. 

Sorry I've been s but awol. We were away from Thurs to Monday in Norfolk.it was a lovely place and nice to spend time together but as we all know problems don't just go away.  Darren's not been too good. He went for a run Sunday and said his heart won't stop beating loudly since. I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious but I'm making him see the doctor today. I personally think its anxiety as he's worked up and frightened and I can't do much to calm him  down. He was always the strong one now I feel like I'm taking charge!  I think it stemmed from a buy of news we heard on Sat. The hospital Isaac was born at win the 'best midwifery team' award after asking all patients with babies burn in July if they would recommend the hospital to a friend. Well they didn't bloody ask me!  A very stupid award from inaccurate data it seems.  Wanted to get on FF yesterday but just couldn't with the way Darren was. Our lap top has got a virus which has shut it down and killed our wifi too!  Waiting for a new modem and in the meantime using my rubbish EE 3G on my phone!  

Off to see the head consultant for my anxiety today. Appointment was made by CBT therapist who is concerned that I've been low since the enquiry can't out and the failed cycle. Hoping she doesn't have me locked up- although the break could be nice!  . If nothing else I hope it gives me more sessions with my CBT guy. 

Sending love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies.....

*10f&t * - I really hope the clinic can give you some answers hun. Like heapy says I just don't understand. Such a sad time. I wish I could wave a wand and make everything OK.

*Heapy* - LOVE Evan's new page.... off to have a proper look at it in a sec. So pleased you've done a secret page too. oh bless him... sounds like it's time to wrap him up in lots of cotton wool ready for his op. Good weather? eh, lol? It pee'd it down all through the drive in the UK and then was lovely in Frogland. It's OK weather here but it's been better in May before.

*mungo* - how are you doing today sweetie? hmmmm no that doesn't sound like a stroll to me. Nurses hey!!! Any news on your other embies?

*jade* - how did your phonecall go last night hun? I bet even if you forgot things you could always email Penny

*whirl* - thanks hun. Dad did a great job of packing my car up. Only had to leave behind 2 boxes of size 3 nappies. It's currently waiting to be unpacked by Mark but he's promising to do it in the next hour. I got a really cute cookie monster outfit from tesco today.  Oh wow at lil Bethany. Aw bless her. I bet you gave her a ton of praise. No turning your back ever again now. lol

*simone * - sleeping is OK thank you. Aside from last night but that was just due to being over tired after the big drive home. I feel huge now!!! I'm sure all will be well for Darren but I have everything crossed all the same. Before I read on I was about to say that it may be anxiety. Oh boooooo to the virus. I hope all goes well today

*afm* - home safe and sound!!! It wasn't the easiest of journeys as it was torrential non stop rain in the UK to drive through, then the worlds hotest cabin to try and sleep in and I didn't get home until 1:30am. So I think I got about 4 hours sleep in total. Gonna catch up with ** now, get mark to empty the car and then chill and sleep!!!!! I had a super lovely time though. It was fab seeing everyone. Can you believe they still haven't arranged my Aunty's funeral? She passed away last week on Tuesday. That doesn't seem right to me.

Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Thanks for your messages all, it means a lot to know you care, it really does.  You're the only ones who get this ****.  Hugs for you all inc Whirl, Heaps and Sturne  

Suze glad you're home safe x

Simone sending you huge   x

Lexi  

Mungo - hope team mini mungo are progressing well and you're feeling a bit better?  Any news when you'll be home?  I will book a review with G at some point but not in huge rush (see AFM)

AFM - going to update my diary in a bit to offload everything in my head.  DP left for 2 nights in Italy this morning (I thought it was 1 night, nightmare) but we did have a chat last night.  If money was no object and my egg timer wasn't ticking, we'd probably wait to do another ZW cycle in 12 months and repeat our health kick lead in, but we are considering Serum's 4000 euro for 2 cycles package which may cost less than one ZW cycle.  I've spent the day starting to complete their questionnaire.  Thinking of a holiday to Athens in September buts its early days.  Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - thx xx Oh sweetheart. I'm just pleased DP has been home. I had bad visions of you being all alone. Sorry he's now away again though. I will read your diary later. No doubt I will need a tissue as I am not really coping with your news very well   It's just utter great big crappy poo.
I think going to Serum with their great package is a really good idea hun. Especially being away from UK life. Sure it's early days. There's plenty of talking still to be done I'm sure. You know you have us all for support. Always here for you. I know a lot of ladies look upon this kind of situation as a positive as you are capable of being pregnant. I really don't know if it helps you but if I'd been in the same position as you I know I'd take it as a positive. xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

thanks Suze     Have sent my Serum questionnaire off, so we'll see how soon I can have a phone app.

Mungo thinking of you constantly and hoping you're home or coming home soon     and   for your frostie crop x

AFM Dr can't do HCG blood test on NHS so I'm going to have to go again and pay so going to leave it until Sat morning.  Was in a right state at Dr's (as I always seem to be) and she's signed me off for a week.  Feeling like a bit of a fraud but I'm fit for nothing right now except eating Dairy Milk.  Feel like I'm taking the P at work esp given I had 2 months sick last year and now worrying as Director is restructuring and I need to be on form not floundering.  First day back will be a huge get together of the new directorate (I guess including some who won't have a job but no one knows yet) and need to be on my game and I'm dreading it x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wow, Penny replied within 10 minutes - I have a phone consultation on 10th x


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - Oh bless you hun. I'm quite glad you've been signed of for a week. You aren't going to be in the right place for tackling work right now. That is total ****e that you can't get your bloods done on the NHS. Madness!!!!! Oh goodness. Not a fraud at all. It's so much to cope with emotionally. There was a reason why you took time off work and they understand I'm sure. You're an asset. I'm going to send you a PM. I read your diary last night and there's a few things I want to say but not on here. It broke my heart reading it. I hate how some of you ladies have had early losses recently, It must be so hard for you xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

oh and wow at Penny's fast response. Not long until the 10th xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies v quick note as one handed phone typing. Big hugs for chantelle 10f&t jade esp. Stilk in hospital.  Debating a drain. Put on 13kg of fluid so new tents for nighties and strech marks a go go. Meds helping tho and yesterday stopped puking so ate actual food. ! Hopefully out early week. .. love to all


----------



## suzymc

mungo - I've been wondering how you're doing.... you can tell you were one hand typing.... tehe!!! Ooo goodness a few days to go until hometime but hopefully will fly by and you'll be all better soon. Glad the meds are helping..... onwards to a full recovery xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

suzy -  I have just replied x

Mungo lovely to hear from you - if you are up for a visitor do let me know - if so and you can manage it, PM me with info on where you are x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mungo, I'm so glad to hear things are improving Hun. Big hugs. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - hope you are feeling better.  Great to hear that you can eat

10 f&t - hope you are ok Hun.  Thinking about you lots.  Read your diary and totally relate to how you have felt.  When you have an mmc it is still a loss that requires grieving.  Unfortunately men don't see it that way and think it was so early etc, etc.  I was alone when I had mine as DP had to go on a best mates stag do and we decided he shouldn't miss it.  It was tough to be alone and working through it though and he isn't one to talk about tags either so it just kind of became another thing brushed under the carpet. Not his fault but wasn't a great experience for me.  Hope the chat with Penny goes well and her two chance option sounds better.  Will be nice to do it around quality time together aswell

Jaded - cant wait to hear how your chat with penny went

Simone - lovely pic of ** and it never fails to amaze me how gorgeous Isaac is.  That little button nose is so adorable.  Thinking of you today Hun x  

AFM - Having a crisis!  dFS delivering new sofa, sold old one and waiting for it to be collected and DP is away at works conference so have to juggle this with Evan aaaarrrrgh!  The question is do I wrap him to my back and carry the stuff out or strap him in pushchair and have the background music of screaming!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Heapy, hope you sorted your dilema out hun!  Strap or pushchair?!  Isaac is a stunner.  I can't believe Darren and I prodcued such a gorgeous little boy sometimes!  XxX

Mungo, are you out yet hun?  Hope you're doing a bit better.  XxX

Jade, what a quick response!  I hope the chat goes well and is productive?  XxX

10 fingers, sending lots of love and hugs    .  I'm thinking of you loads.  I know this is a horrible time and nothing anyone can say will make you feel better, but we're here to lean on whenever you want.  I am on the 'Trying after Loss' thread, and along with you guys have been life savers through all of this.  Many have had early losses too.  Massive hugs.  XxX

Love to Suzy, Whirl, Loops, Sturne, Daisy, Lexi, Charlotte and anyone i may have missed.

XxX


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies
10f&t that's great you got a consult with penny so quickly.

Heapy hope you managed to sort out sofa logistics?

How is every one? Afraid don't have the energy to scroll back. Will try to keep up now tho. 

AFM was discharged on Saturday. Still have about 6kilos of fluid to loose, most on abdomen so still look heavily pregnant and finding breathing a bit hard going. Dh and I slowly recovering mentally, tho we're still in shock at how Ill I was. Keep bursting into tears and dh looks positively harrowed. V pleased I have lost nr 8 kg of fluid tho so i can walk fairly normally (legs so swollen last week I couldn't straighten them) and just look fat and pregnant, as not really lost much from belly. Looking like this not easy mentally as you can imagine esp as otd would have been Thursday. Got sister to get me some fat clothes but she really didnt get it and i have had to take scissors to the waist bands! A shame but i cant face cutting up my normal clothes. Unfortunately on high protein diet as blood work still abnormal, even tho they gave me 6 iv of protein..so Protein shakes again!!! Going to email my nurse and nutritionist for some tips to try to get back to normal. Doing a mental AF dance as I am sure the witch will help with hormones and getting rid of the last few litres. As 14 days post etc on Friday I am hoping it should arrive any day now. Dreaming of being able to walk the real mungo soon, prob have enough lung capacity by the weekend I think. At least not in hospital so no bloody hourly OBS at night and vegan friendly food plus dh a little less worried and I get cuddles from the real mungo.. Mil coming to help look after me which is sweet tho I can do the basics just nothing too major like picking up a sheet which I nearly passed out doing yesterday. Oops! Signed off for 2 weeks and have to speak to my boss tomorrow...sorry for me post. Promise to read more about what you guys are doing. X


----------



## alig1972

Hi all
Sturne, just seen the quads on meridian news, so cute and can't believe how well you look despite the lack of sleep! Can't wait until it is my time for cuddles. 
Mungo, glad to hear you are now out and recovering, a bit scary there for a while. 

Afm, after waiting a month since our prep course they are finally sending out the reports tomorrow which we have to check, sign and return and then we can finally start home study. We have started clearing our spare room for any future little one. 

Anyway on phone, so another quick post by me but think about you guys all the time. 

Ali x


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone 
Sorry I have not posted for ages.

Ali glad to hear you are progressing and are nearly ready to start your home study.  I hope it goes well     

Mungo really pleased to hear you are back home.  How are you feeling today, any better?  Glad to hear you have been signed off work for a bit.

Heapy did you solve your crisis?  Hope you are pleased with the new sofa.  Clever Evan with his climbing!

10fingers how are you doing?  Pleased that you were signed off work.  Your birthday treat sounds lovely.  How are you feeling about your consultation with Penny?

Simone sorry to hear about Darren.  Did he get it checked out in the end?  What horrible news for you both.  I know you have a long road ahead of you but I hope that justice is done , although I know it will not change your situation and bring Isaac back I hope that it at the very least prevents it happening to someone else.  

Sturne I saw you in the mail!  It was a lovely article and pleased you and the babies are all doing well.

Lexi how are you?

Suzy glad you got home ok.  Has a date for your aunt's funeral been set now?

AFM Bethany continues to do well with her crawling.  She is having a hard time with her teeth at the moment, and also my milk supply appears to be dropping, so looks like its time to think about weaning her off bf as she has been getting quite distressed.  I have mixed feelings, really pleased I have managed it for so long but a bit sad that we are having to end it rather than weaning her off when she is ready.

Love to all

Whirl


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Just thought I would give a quick update on us. Our Prep course assessment report arrived in the post last night and I thought it was a bit harsh. It said I was very quiet (that is my nature) but also said I that I had confidence issues? I am naturally quiet around large groups and there was a lot of big personalites in our group, but was better when we were split into smaller groups. It also said DH was laid back, lol and that I was looking for his support all the time, but was better when we were split up. I am much better in one to one situations and have other qualities that make our relationship work. Anyway they have recommended for us to start home study and will address my issues then. We now have a 19 page application form to fill in and the report to sign (with comments) and return and then it is full steam ahead....

One more stage done and dusted....

Ali


----------



## Whirl

Hi Ali

That does sound a bit harsh.  Hopefully you will have a good social worker to do your home study who can demonstrate that whilst you are quiet in big groups (as many people are) it is not a confidence issue in general.  Also, it can be beneficial for children to interact with quiet people as well and will not have an impact on your parenting.  Sometimes social workers can be a bit judgemental.  Hope it doesn't put you off and that you get a good worker for your home study

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - hahahaha love how they have made judgements based on a one day thing.  I am a BIG mouth but I still can take a while to warm up in new groups or situations.  Like whirl says your social worker will give the true picture and will ensure you have the support.  It is much better that you went I there and was yourself and didn't put on an act.  I bet the others got things like, too loud, too confident, overpowering etc.  I hate people dissecting my personality.  Just makes me defensive.  My poor managers when they do my appraisals hey!

Be back on later x


----------



## suzymc

Hi dear ladies

*heapy* - did you resolve the DFS crisis? lol.

*mungo* - how many frosties did you have hun? I don't think you ever said... unless I missed a post? Good to hear you're now home. How are you doing? I can't believe this all happened to you either. One of the risks I guess, but cr*p all the same. How are your protein levels now? Any sign of the witch? sorry there's so many questions! lol. Did they not give you vegan food in hospital then? oh no another question!! Thinking of you lovely

*Alig* - OMG! They can't possibly asses your personality from one session. And so what if you appeared quiet. That doesn't and shouldn't effect anything surely! Like Heapy says others probably had comments made if they were too loud or opposite to their partners personality etc etc.

*whirl * - my Aunty's funeral was yesterday. I was so upset I couldn't go. Had I not been 31 weeks pregnant and now on a no travel ban I'd have been there. I couldn't even donate to flowers but they are taking donations to Marie Curie in her name so I will be doing that. Aw bless you hun. Sorry your milk is dropping, Have you not been able to since your last post? Glad the crawling is coming on leaps and bound. bless her.

Big love and hugs to everyone else, thinking of you all always

Enjoy your weather and your weekends

Lots of love Suzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Alig, goodness!  What a judgement process!  It seems very harsh! I also agree with Heapy, i’m sure that the loud people probably received a similar judgements on their personalities.  That’s one part over though, and I’m hoping the next stage goes swimmingly for you.  XxX

Mungo, i’m so glad you’re home and hope your recovering ready for the frosties soon.  XxX

Suzy, i’m so sorry for your loss hun.  I’m sure your aunt knows  that if you could have been you would have been.  Big hugs.

Heapy, i’m a big mouth too!  I just can’t help myself.  I think thats where i get my scary reputation from..!  Is your sofa sorted yet?  Thank you for the comments on Isaac.  He is a stunner, bless him!  XxX

Jade and 10fingers, sending love and thinking of you both.  XxX

HI to Whirl, Loops, Charlotte, Daisy, Lexi and anyone i’ve missed.  XxX

Its been a busy week with mainly ‘Darren’ stuff.  I went with him to his GP appointment on Tues.  He explained his symptoms to the GP who is also convinced it is anxiety.  However, as the symtoms are also similar to those with heart problems, and his blood pressure was a bit high, the GP thought it was best to rule anything else out as heat conditions run in Darren’s family.  We then spent Wed at the hospital where he had an ECG and a number of tests done.  We get the results next week.  Fingers crossed all is fine.


Still waiting for AF..!  I feel like i’m being held hostage here!  I wish it would just come so i can start this cycle!

Sympathies to the Mungo dealing with work too!  I have a meeting with my head on Monday about ‘arrangements for this term and the future’!  Seriously, haven’t we gone through enough?!  She’s a formidable woman who has a history of ‘pushing people’ out.  The latest is our Head of Maths who was also out NUT rep.  She hates the NUT and i’m sure she has been looking for a way to get rid of him for a while.  It’s a shame as he’s such a nice guy and a really good teacher.  I just hope she continues to be supportive with me.

Hoping you are all able to enjoy this lovely weather.  Have a good weekend.  I have my MIL down to see how Darren is doing. Mixed feelings about that!
Sending love to all,
Simone XxX


----------



## Grace72

Ladies hello !!!  

I bet you were wondering where I have been . I haven't had a moment to read any posts but will do soon .  I have to say the last 3 months have been exhausting . It's been like permanent jet lag !! Omg !!!   I'm with my parents as I got so tired that I could barely walk! 

The girls are growing and finally sleeping a little longer at nights. It's been hard work but they are adorable . 

Hope to catch up with you all soon! 

Love to all 

Grace x


----------



## mungoadams

Hey ladies
Sorry for silence. Been chilling and avoiding too much screen time...

Ali I agree with others about your report. How ridiculous. In your hs I am sure you will get a chance to put across the real you. If you had been pushy and loud you prob would have been criticised for that. We can all be quiet sometimes in larger groups. During his I would say you were absorbing a lot of info.. And yes of course you and dh are a team so do look to each other for support. Which is really positive!!!! You are prob a fantastic listener and that is very useful am sure. Lots and lots and lots of luck for a good sw for hs. Whirl can correct me but I think if you have a sw you don't click with you can ask for another. But i am sure your saw will be lovely. 

Whirl eek must be hard to think of stopping bf but am sure b has gained so much from it. Fab to hear crawling going well.

Suzy, sorry for delay. Hope the funeral went as well as it could and am sure the Marie curie donation will help fund vital research. Can't believe you are 31 weeks!!! I had 11  blastocysts frozen in the end. One grade a to b, rest 'average' grade. Obviously v lucky to have those although actually we hadn't planned on freezing any and can only afford one fet anyway.so slightly odd situation! I could only eat for the last 2 days in hospital (throwing up even ginger biscuits before that) so didn't really push the caterers.. And just ate potatoes and salad for lunch and dinner (holding that down was a miracle) and dry toast for brekkie anyway.. If I had stayed longer I would have had to ask for something with protein tho. Think protein is getting better and bloods almost back to normal just got a slightly low platelet and RBC count but not too bad. AF arrived!! So peed out most of the water and with baggy clothes you can hardly tell. 

10f&t happy birthday! Did you have a nice day? Good luck tonight with penny. X 

Grace wow sounds like hard work. Hope you are getting some sleep.

Sturne thinking of you all at home but shattered I bet. Hope you have managed some sleep and getting help with the chores.. But sod the hoovering!!

Simone lots of luck for the test results. Must be very worrying but great doc is taking it seriously. Hope that witch comes along soon! Boss is being OK though seems to be avoiding actually talking. Hope your head remains supportive. Hmm heads don't like the 'nutters' much but that is awful!

Charlotte thinking of you and hope you are home soon.

Love to loops jade daisy and all xxxx

AFM feeling much better thanks to acupuncture and AF allowing me to pee it all out. Still feel as tho I have swallowed an Xmas Pud but much better really and got over the shock and stopped feeling sorry for myself. Got lots of flowers and cards which is nice though I am out of vases! Working two half days this week and back next week. Will be truly bored by then and we really need the cash. We had not planned on an fet! Trying to squeeze cash out for the extension too urgh. Money!! Anyway at least we had some sunny days and I am on almost normal, building up fitness slowly starting with dog walks. Will be a few weeks before I can face the cross trainer! Fet is planned for august to make sure my mad ovaries have calmed down. Looking like the last week if AF behaves itself. Hoping extension might be done by then so something positive to look forward to before fet hopefully.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely sunshine. Sorry been crap at personals lately, trying to tie up loose ends up work which is stressing me out no end. 

Mungo, so glad to hear you are feeling fit and well again. A FET in August sounds great + your body will be fully recovered ready to welcome those lovely blastos. 

Grace, good to hear from you. I feel you are describing a glimpse of my not so distant future   Hope the girls are doing well and glad to hear you are starting to get a bit more sleep. 

Jade, not sure if I missed it but how did your call go with Penny? Hope you are doing ok lovely?

Simone, how's Darren doing? Hope the meeting with the head went well? Its not what you need to deal with right now so sending you lots of kick ass support to deal with the nasty woman.   

Ali, that's brilliant that you've been progressed onto the next stage. I guess its such a tough process you need to be pretty thick skinned. I'm sure you can let your outgoing-ness shine though the next stage.

Heapy, hope the sofa move went ok. How's that gorgeous Evan doing? 

10FT, hi love - how are you doing? xxxx

AFM not a lot to report, I will be 30 weeks on Thursday which feels like a huge milestone to reach. Just praying these 2 stay put for as long as possible as they still have lots of growing to do. Work is a major stress but apart from that all is good xxxxxx


----------



## Grace72

Hi Lexi - you will be fine   mine were small babies and weighed just under 4lbs each so they needed constant feeding! On top of that one of them had bad reflux and colic to add to the horror of sleepless nights.  They are now 10lbs and 9lbs so starting to sleep longer - i would have plan B set up now though, IF u start to get too tired . When you are too tired I found i ended up not having the energy to find a solution. A few night nannies did help which were amazing when you need some sleep.

I worked till i was 34 weeks so you will get there.  I ended up lasting till 36 weeks so give yourself some time to rest and have me time for their arrival.

Gx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

lovely to hear from you Grace, sending you and your girls a big   and  

Mungo so glad you're on the mend - I'll be in touch for that mungo walk very soon x

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all your wishes x

AFM - My head is completely in the shed.  Had my consult with Penny last night and she thinks I have severe immune issues & recommends a full on protocol as well as a hysteroscopy with the deep cuts.  Financially this means it isn't quite the cheaper option we'd thought and I don't think I'm ready emotionally, given I'd need to have the hyst at end of next month for a cycle in Sept.  Need to have a proper chat with DP when he's back but I think we're going to end up taking another break until next year.  I really don't know how much longer I can live with this cloud hanging over us    , running out of places to draw strength from x


----------



## mungoadams

10f&t rushing off for acupuncture (still on sick leave and taking advantage of it!)..   that is interesting about what penny said. why does she think you need the hysterscopy? does she think you have fibroids or adhesions? it does sound like a lot to deal with. have you had an appt with george yet? is it worth raising these options with him as well? i am sure he will give you an honest opinion - you may decide to go with penny but it might help? why is life never simple?!! big  

lexi am sure you will be fine and go to term or nearly. 30 weeks is fab! 

grace glad you ar getting more sleep

afm off to acu so have to dash. feeling better, tho did half a days work yesterday and i could hardly talk by the end of it. so goin to be a while before i feel normal i guess. all this sitting around and pottering is deceiving me on my energy levels! got a mate over tonight & tomorrow so really looking forward to watching bad 80's films. i may have half a glass of cider! first booze in 3 months!!


----------



## Whirl

10 fingers just read your diary of your update from penny.  So sorry she has thrown a spanner in the works and recommended more invasive treatments.  It sounds like you need to do a lot of research into what she has said but that maybe now isn't the right time and you need a bit of space and time to yourself and with dp first.  What I am pleased to hear is that she appears to be taking a very individualised approach and is looking holistically at your circumstances, which although means at lot more money, time and emotional investment suggests that if you do decide to go for more treatment in the future you will have a better chance of getting and staying pregnant.  I can totally understand your reluctance to go for it though.  Before I started treatment I always felt it was the not knowing that was the hardest, I would have put myself through anything if I knew for certain it would work but it was the not knowing I found the hardest, and I agree it is like a cloud that impacts on everything you do and every aspect of your life.  Hope dp is back soon.  Lots of love      

Grace lovely to hear from you and glad your little girls are growing well.  Sorry to hear one of them had reflux and colic how horrible for them and tiring for you.  Hope that they are over that now.  I hope your parents are looking after you!

Lexi well done on getting to 30 weeks!  How much longer before you finish work?  Hope you are coping ok with the tiredness  

Mungo so pleased to hear that you are feeling better.  Hope you are still taking it slowly though.  We will need pictures of the extension when it is done please!

Simone thinking of you while you are waiting for Darrens results and over your meeting with the headteacher.

Suzy sorry you couldn't go to the funeral, donating to Marie Curie sounds like a great idea.  How are you doing now?
Have been able to bf, I think my milk drops before my period starts, but I do think its on the way out so will introduce cows milk before my next period to combination feed.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

*Grace* - sooooooo lovely to hear from you and thanks for the pm hun. So sweet of you. I'm OK, It's just not easy missing out on the funeral of a much loved relative....especially as I don't have many!! It sounds like she had a good send off though. It's amazing how some babies start off at 8-9lbs and then how long it can take lil babies to reach that weight. Sounds like they're doing really well hun. I bet it has been sooooooo tiring. I'm hoping our boy is at least 8lb to start off with as my major nappy stocks consist of the 9-20lb ones. lol. If you get the time I'd love a pic via email please? Gosh! you have been so so tired.

*simone* - thanks hun. I'm sure she knows that too. how did your meeting go on Monday? Everything crossed for Darren's results.

*mungo* - hey you. Ah wow! 11, that's great news... v good sign I'd say. Sorry you can only afford one FET. Do you have to pay each year after to store them? 32 weeks now tomorrow. eek!!! It's just gone so so fast. I need to post to you all about my worries but you all are going through so much I feel like a right numpty.... I must put you all in the loop though. Oh gosh..... at least you can put everything behind you now. Trying to eat at the hospital sounds awful for you though. I can't believe how poorly you were!!! Yay to AF arriving and helping you pee out all the water. Aw how lovely that you got lots of cards and flowers. I hope all goes well going back to work next week. Onwards to the end of August hey. Enjoy your boozy night and seeing your friend

*lexi* - aw sorry work is getting rather stressful hun. I hope you manage to tie up those loose ends soon.

*10f&t* - severe immune issues? I don't understand. As you've already had the tests and they didn't pinpoint anything majorly wrong why does she think it's so bad? No wonder your head is in the shed!!!! A hysteroscopy with deep cuts?? So that's different to the scratch? Why would you need that? When does Ben get back? I wouldn't overthink things until you can have a proper chat with him. I'm so sorry you may have to wait longer. I hate the cloud it really is a ****e ol' cloud!!! You know you can always draw strength from us. Do you go back to see George at all. I must go read your diary update.

*mungo* - thanks hun. I'm doing OK now. She had a great send off. Now I just need to get my Dad's cousin to be a bit more helpful with sorting out the "hows" for my donation!! That's good news you've still managed to give her some milk. So it's still the gradual 'stopping' that you wanted to do

*AFM* - I haven't been talking much about myself of late because you ladies are my priority and going through so much more than I am. But well I guess I do have to tell you about a few things to put you all in the loop...so to speak.
I've always had a low lying front placenta.... I think this is because it's doing a grand job of keeping away from the 'wounded' area of my womb. I was always pretty sure I was going to be a c sec anyway so now this has made it all that more final. I have been told there is now only a v v remote chance of it moving high up and out the way. I didn't think too much of it at the time but basically placenta previa is not a good thing to have and well I'm bricking it.... as baby has no room to come out but the placenta does.. obv not good if this happens!!!! Basically from about 34 weeks onwards (when my cervix starts opening) I can experience bleeding. If I get any bleeding I have to rush to the hospital and then basically stay there until he's born.... so worse case scenario is a 4 week stay!!!! I know that's worse case but it doesn't stop me worrying. With living an hour away it is all just terrifying me. I have my next scan Friday of next week and he will book me in for the c sec. So fingers crossed he can go for something close to 37 weeks. The heavier baby and placenta get the more weight on my right leg. The pain and the burning is very intense now. I hate to be a moaner and a misery as I'm so bl**dy grateful. I just didn't expect things to be this hard/difficult... sorry everyone!!!

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Grace, so good to hear from you.  Im glad you guys are doing well.  XxX

Mungo, glad you are feeling better.  11 is amazing.  Hopefully this one FET is all you need hun.  Enjoy that red wine!  XxX

Suzy, i understand the fear and i suppose after what happened with me with the placenta abruption it has scared you a bit.  It's good that they have all the options and situation under control.  A low lying placenta is something they do need to monitor and i hope that all stays well.  The extra scan is a must and im glad they are booking you in for the c-section.  That isn't fun and can be painful after but nothing once you see your precious child.  Any bleeding, even a mere spot, take yourself off to the hospital hun.  I am absolutely sure youll be fine and im relieved you have a good hospital, who are taking control of the situation.  You are a priority so dont ever hold back on anything from us.  Biggest of hugs.  XxX

10fingers, i hope you can get to have a chat with George.  Servere immune issues are something that can be dealt with as im sure you are aware.  I certainly have those issues thanks to the RA, but i hope that you can get some clearer answers as the hysteroscopy sounds quite aggressive. I know how you feel about the cloud.  Hoping brighter days come our way soon. Big hugs.  XxX

Lexi, big hugs.  I really hope things calm down at work for you.  XxX


Charolotte, hope you had a llovely birthday.  XxX

HI to Heapy, Loops, Whirl, Sturne, Daisy and anyone ive missed.  XxX

Meeting with Head wasnt great.  So much for bloody being supportive. She literally wasn't that interested in how i was, she was more interested in how i'm being paid. "At the moment you're on a phased return but we can't do this forever. Have you thought about your plans?" Seriously?!  I said that i was planning on coming back full time in Sep as we had discussed previously, and with everything with the Independent enquiry, another failed IVF, my son's death and my grief (!) in need to continue this phased return until Sep. Before i came back it was what we discussed and it was agreed that i'd do the phased return till Sep so i could keep up my counselling. Anyway, to cut a long story short, i said i need to continue the phased return until Sep. She was pleased that i said i would be back full time in Sep but wanted to know about this half term. I thought we had already agreed on this! Anyway, i said i was happy for the other days to go down as sick if that was what was needed. I was also happy to see an occupational therapist too if that is what she wants. I was so upset and went back to sitting at my desk in the English office trying to hold back the tears! So much for compassion!  Anyway, i saw my GP yesterday who was fuming when i told him and he wrote a new certificate for her.  I also got a glimpse of my timetable from Sep. I have no exam classes! Apparently if I get pregnant they wouldnt want me to leave through the year if I had exam classes, so better not take the chance! And what if I dont get pregnant? Im stuck teaching a bad timetable all year?! Feel like Im been penalised for being a bereaved mum and a woman who wants a child. They had no problem having me only teach exam classes for the last 4 years because it suited them with results. Ive emailed my HOD to discuss this.  Havent had a reply, but since im not in till Monday now anyway.

Darrens ECG report still not back.  Not much to report apart from AF came.  Day 2 of the pill.  New drugs ordered.  Were on the go...  Meant to say in all the craziness that has been my world with work and Darren, we got the house!  Just waiting for the survey now.  With all the bad luck weve had im not holding my breath, but hoping if all is okay then we may have a start of some good luck!  Praying thats the case for all of us cycling!  St. Thomass tomorrow so will be out most of the day but will try and pop in when i can.

Much love and hugs.  XxX
Simone


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi Ladies, just another quickie as long day and need to get some zzzzzzz

Simone   - what an a*se your boss sounds, I cant believe what you have to contend with on top of everything else.  I hope Darren's results are ok and fab news on the house x 

Suzy what a worrying time but it sounds like you are being well looked after so try not to worry   .  Basically nothing new diagnosis wise for me - its all what we knew to be fact - its just that Penny classifies it as 'severe' and counts my non fertility issues as contributory factors.  Cuts are in effect the 'scratch' but more intense I guess as done whilst they are in there having a nosey.  I think it all helps with implantation.

Mungo take it easy! No rushing back to work! 80s films seems much better use of time  x

AFM DP back tomorrow afternoon before flying off again for 3 day stag weekend, leaving early morning Friday!  F-up with George now booked in on 24th.  My mentor-esque acupuncturist who you know I trust implicitly, feels its a mistake to wait until next year due to ovarian reserve, but seems to agree with most of what Penny suggests but thinks I should have 2/3 chats elsewhere inc ARGC maybe.  I've had an unexpected tax rebate which can pay for nearly half the tx at Serum & wondering if its a sign to go for it!  So my emotions' swingometer has now gone the other way.  Not much time to talk to DP anytime soon doesn't help.  Hmm x 

love to all, sorry for lack of personals x


----------



## suzymc

Simone - thank you so much hun esp for my extra big hun.....sending one right back at you. I think my main concern is being so far away from the hospital, but we do go near there twice a week and hospital bags will be going with us each time. I've been told any spotting or reduced movement and I'm to go right in. No hesitations. Scary but I can only hope it won't happen. I haven't read anything about women not having bleeding after 34 weeks. I can but hope it's turned into a partial previa or even more to the side than the cervix...roll on next Friday. Another of my concerns is con is on holiday for 10 days soon so I'm worried I won't be monitored during that time and all his colleagues are now retired!! 
Oh no! So sorry about your meeting. Stupid cow!!!! Sounds like she has a bad memory and needs to write things down. Glad your GP is 'sorting her out' so to speak. Sorry Darren's results aren't back yet. Everything crossed for you hun and your new SP cycle. Awww that's really good news on the house front. There's nothing like a new start to change how the world moves for you    xxxx

10f&t - thx, I'm trying. It is hard though. There's not really much else on my mind. We're spending the next two weeks getting everything on the to do list done. We're getting there and that helps. Thanks for explaining. I guess things can be seen differently from clinic to clinic. I read your last two diary posts yesterday. Cried again! It must help you a little writing everything down. I just hope you can work out what to do. ARGC is v expensive hun. Fab results but well the best clinic going in my opinion. Good to hear the rebate came through. Roll on DP coming home xxxx


----------



## sturne

Just a quicke to say thank you all so much for the lovely photo frames you sent me. I love them. We are all fine just busy busy busy. I promise I will do proper posts soon but for now I must get some sleep as need to get up again at 12 for feeds. Love you all, and thanks again. The card and the words written was so nice. Xx


----------



## suzymc

sturne - yay so pleased they've arrived.....well done Louisa  xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi All 

Hope you are well, a quick update from me, we are now going to start Home Study on 2nd July, so 2 weeks and counting. In the meantime we have to fill out our chronology for life events, (most were on the original application, so a bit of a duplication!). So we have 2 more weekends to get the house spotless, lol. 
We met our SW on the prep course and she seems really nice, so hopefully we will get on ok.

Anyway feel like we are moving forwards again. 

Take Care 

Ali x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Ali great news about the home study. Don't worry about getting the house too perfect looking, but think about the best way to make the whole house child friendly (i.e. if you have a coffee table in the middle of your lounge, rearrange the furniture so a toddler could use the room to play without bumping into things etc.) Glad the social worker seems nice.

Sturne glad to hear you are doing well. I do look at your blog regularly - love all the pictures.

10fingers how did your talk with dp go? I would go with your acupuncturist's advice, she has really helped you out before and seems to know what she is on about. Also, she has been treating you for a long time so knows your body well. Hope the follow up with George is helpful too.

Simone any news on Darren's results yet? Sorry the meeting with the head did not go well. How can she expect you to come back full time this half term knowing that July is going to be such a difficult month for you? I am pleased to hear that you have had some good news about the house. I will be praying that this treatment is successful for you and you have a sibling for Isaac.

Suzy don't feel bad about moaning, later stages of pregnancy are an anxious time and bleeding can be scary. I bled as soon as I went into labour and also Bethany did not move so I was kept in right from the beginning, it was scary and annoying but the best place to be for us both. I hope you don't have to go in too early though. Make sure you get plenty of rest and let us know about the scan.

AFM not getting much time to post as Bethany is everywhere now she is crawling, her favourite game appears to be emptying the kitchen cupboards!

A big hello to Jade, Charlotte, Mungo, Loops, Grace, Lexi and anyone I;ve missed, and a special hug for *Evan*
after his op

Whirl xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,
Sorry I haven’t been on for a while, I have been reading your news but haven’t felt like posting.

Whirl – good to hear Bethany is getting around but not so good she likes to empty the cupboards!

Alig – great news about the date for the home study and that you have a nice SW. I wouldn’t worry about the comments they made on the prep course. Not everyone can be loud and in your face. The world needs quieter people too! I’m naturally a very quiet person but that doesn’t stop me getting cross in the classroom!

Suzy – Wow time seems to be flying by and your baby will be here soon.

Sturne – great to hear all babies are doing well. Have been reading your blog. Love the pictures and even though you have your hands full it sounds like you are getting out and about. Great that you have people willing to help out.  

10F&T – Big hugs to you I’m so sorry this cycle did not work out  . I read your diary and it brought a tear to my eye because I can relate to some of what you wrote  . Infertility is harder enough to deal with but then when you throw cancer in the mix it makes that mountain even tougher to climb. You need to remember that its still only a year on from your cancer diagnosis and you are allowed to still grieve about those ‘why me’ feelings. And then to get so far and have it snatched away is so cruel. I often wonder what journey I’m supposed to take and why I keep getting thrown more and more hurdles. I’m often told that I’m a strong person but I don’t think it matters how strong you are noone has to keep it together when faced with cancer and infertility. There’s nothing wrong with having a good cry and it doesn’t make you any less of a person. I hope you and DP can get some time to talk soon and decide what path you are going to take. It’s a tough one on which clinic to choose and its awful when money has to affect our decisions.

Simone – Sorry to hear your meeting with your head didn’t go well. You do wonder about people sometimes. I know working in a school is difficult when you take time off sick and want a phased return but they should be working with you to help you come back. Not put more stress on you which is more likely to make you have time off! I wonder if the head has been speaking to occupational health and they have made some suggestions which she felt she had to talk to you about? I only say this because I’ve been meeting with my head teacher about my phased return and she said that occupational health wanted her to put a time scale on when I might go from 2 to 3 days. Luckily my head said she wasn’t going to do that as that would put more stress on me if I felt I had to do more days if I wasn’t up to it. How is Darren? Hope the baseline scan next week goes well.  

Grace – great news about the girls. 

Mungoadams – I hope you are now feeling lots better. Good news on your frosties but not so good on what went before. Sorry to read that you were so poorly.

Lexi – hope all is well with you are you are ready for your new arrivals.

Heapy – hope all is going well with Evan.

AFM: I’m doing well and glad to be home and out of hospital. Have a PET scan next Wednesday to fully determine whether the treatment worked. Currently the CT scan and some of the bone marrow tests all look good, still waiting for some to come back. My hair is starting to grow which feels a little strange, I’d got so used to not having any! The eyelashes have grown back and so have the eyebrows. Having lost all my body hair it’s a shame some of it has to grow back!! I have tired days but on the whole am getting my strength back pottering around the house. Before I know it it will be September and I’ll be going back to work! Starting counselling back up again yesterday, I was emotionally drained. I saw her before Christmas as felt I wanted to talk to someone about the miscarriage, DH’s cancer and the failed IVF’s and now I have my own cancer to talk about too. I am hoping it will help, I don’t find it very easy to talk about myself. In terms of children I’m really not sure where DH and I go from here. We’d decided on a journey before Christmas of moving house and looking into voluntary agencies for adoption as the LA had said DH would need to be 5yrs clear but now what do we do? We took the house of the market when I was diagnosed and feel we can’t put it back on as we wouldn’t get the mortgage. I am now left wondering if the IVF didn’t work because I already had cancer and my body was killing off the embryos. The sad things is I’ll never know. 

Hello to anyone I’ve missed.
I hope you have all been enjoying some sunshine when its made a short appearance   

C xx


----------



## suzymc

ali - glad things are moving forward. all sounding good

whirl - had scan today, not great news  I will update below

heapy - How's Evan hun?

charlotte - All the best for your scan next week. I have everything crossed all is well. Aw bless you with your life choices that you now have to make. It must be so hard knowing what to do and how to proceed for the best. Good to hear your hair is now growing back

big hi to everyone else, I hope all is well

afm - What a day! So we had our scan today. It's not good news. I have full placenta previa (covers cervix so baby can't get out). So with that and my fibroid being in the way of a c sec I am high risk of hemorrhage. I am so scared. We've been referred to the big scary hospital now as there's now no way they are equipped to fix me if things go wrong. So we have an appointment next week for a scan with them and they will book me in for a c sec and I just have to pray we get to that date. He's measuring a little behind now but with a big head so not sure he's getting even nutrition but hopefully they can clarify next week. Sounds like he's going to be a lot lighter in weight than we were expecting. Just don't know what I should or shouldn't be dong. He said to rest lots, what does that really mean?

Lots of love 2 all
Suzy


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Just popping on quickly as there's quite a lot going on with us. Thank you to everyone for your good wishes for Wed. Also, Darren's anxiety is still quite bad but results are all clear thank goodness. 

Suzy, rest means no over doing it. Lots of sofa time with DVDs and books. No housework, no sex (sure you don't feel like it anyway!) and definitely no running around at all. In terms of baby being in the smaller side than expected, Zisaac was. He was perfectly healthy and had the longest body and big head!  That's all okay Hun so try not to worry. They tend to put on most of their weight in the last month. I'm so very glad they have a plan and you are being referred to a bigger hospital. Next week they will be able to give you a firm date for the c-section but if you are worried or concerned maybe you could be admitted sooner than that to be on the safe side. I think I would have happily of stated in hospital a month before due date if I knew I was at risk. I know of others hospitals have decided to do that with too. Just an idea for you to think about or mention to them next week. Thinking of you and remember they are keeping a good eye on you so don't over stres and worry- blood pressure!  Thinking of you. XxX. 

Hi to Charlotte, good to hear from you. Im glad youre doing well. I can imagine the future seems to much up in the air but I hope once you feel life is more on track you can start thinking about children again. All the best with the tests coming up and praying the treatment has worked. Sending love. XxX. 

Thank you Whirl. I think we're going to sort out some CBT for Darren. Sure Bethany is super speed crawling now!  XxX. 

Ali, good news that you're on to the next stage. Good luck. XxX. 

Hi to Heapy, 10fingers, Jade, Mungo, Lexi, Daisy, Loops, and anyone I've missed. Will update soon when things are a but calmer. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Simone - aw hun. thanks so much for your lovely message. thank you. great to hear Darren's results have come back all clear but really sorry to hear he is struggling so much with anxiety.  I will defo only do what you tell me to do...or not to do. I promise. I also promise to try not to worry. It is for the best that I'm at the right place if anything does go wrong. That's the main thing. I think yesterday I was in shock. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed today. If anything feels wrong of different I will certainly ask if I can be admitted early. We're just so far from the hospital (this ones even further but they do have a helicopter!!!) that we can't risk hanging around at home to see if I do or don't feel better. I hope they will be as willing to have me turn up out of the blue at this hospital like my hospital always said they would be. I'm sure they will! I have a nice 'serious' letter to flash at people if needs be. So pleased I'll be registered there soon too... sooner is always better than later. thinking of you too hun.... xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Everyone


Just a quicky to say sorry I've been AWOL been concentrating on the tx I'm now PUPO.  
My PMA isn't too good at the minute, we got 2 embryos 3 day transfer - 1 x 10 cell that isn't the best quality, and 1 x 6 cell that was a 4 cell this am but developed into a 6 cell.  Really worried already - HELP! 


Love to all 
Daisy x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Aw Suzy, it's okay to worry Hun, just don't get overly anxious. They seem to be taking great care of you. I would laminate that letter!  . You'll be fine and hoping the appointment goes well next week. XxX. 

Daisy, praying for your BFP. Congratulations on being PUPO!  Take it nice and easy. Sending lots of PMA your way!  XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - laminating sounds like a good plan.    well done to Darren on his run today. I hope he raised some more money xxxx

daisy - I was worried you hadn't updated for awhile. Congrats on being PUPO. Sorry you're not happy with your embies though. It's only natural to worry. But try to relax lots and think positively for them. Big hugs and big PMA your way xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Suzy - sorry I did a mammoth post the other day and lost it and have had no time since! As hard as it is try not to worry as you are in the best hands, and I hope you get a few more answers Friday. Although don't go too much on their suggested weight from the scan as they are often way out. I hope you are taking the advice and really resting!  

Daisy congratulations on being pupo, and try and relax as much as possible.     

Simone pleased the results for Darren are all clear and I hope he finds the cbt helpful.  Hope work is not too bad at the moment.  I have been thinking of you, Darren and Isaac a lot recently due to the news about the cover up at the maternity hospital in the North of England and the problems you are having with the hospital you gave birth in.    

Charlotte, I will be thinking of you tomorrow as you have your scan.  Really hope the counselling helps, I think that sometimes the hardest thing is the not knowing.    

AFM I'm off back to work in just over 2 weeks now!  Not looking forward to it at all, but the money will come in really handy.  I am working 3 days a week so still get plenty of time at home.

Hi to loops, 10fingers, mungo, jade, ali, grace and lexi

Whirl x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Whirl - wow back to work, that's flown by, hope it goes well x x 

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you, thank you for your kind words, I hope your scan goes well and sending lots of   your way x x 

Daisy still sending you lots of Pupo   x x 

Simone have also been thinking of you lots given the news, sending lots of love x x

Suzy lovely to see your ** pics of teeny clothes. Still thinking of you. Hope you're ok and the next scan goes well x x 

Hi to everyone else x x 

Afm had my review with George. He thinks its one of those things, likely a chromosome issue as with 75% miscarriages. The only tweak he suggests is short protocol to try and get follies growing more evenly and therefore couple more eggs. A far cry from Penny's 'severe immune issues' protocol. Confused. We've decided to cycle again this year, Q now is, where? In the meantime, we're having puppy talks. Love to all x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Whirl. Yes, it's atrocious isn't it?!  Wishing you well for back to work Hun. XxX. 

So, I have my baseline scan tomorrow. I'm scared its going to go wrong. Praying all will be okay this time. 

Love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Just a quick post from me, 

Simone, hope all goes well tomorrow with your scan. Let us know how it goes xx

10ft, i am thrilled you are going to cycle again this year. Good decision lovely xxxx 

Daisy, sending you lots of positive vibes for your embies. Hope the next few weeks fly xxx

All ok with me, one of my boys is measuring small so back in 2 weeks for another scan so yet more worrying. 
We are on count down now and just hoping they stay put for a few more weeks and do some growing 

Xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Lexi. Hoping your boys stay put. I'm sure their growth will start to catch up but I understand the worry. I'm glad you have another scan booked in soon. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hi dear ladies

whirl - aw hun. there's nothing more annoying than losing a post!!! Gosh! Work in 2 weeks. eek! Does that mean you got everything sorted out with them? 3 days a week is great. I meant to ask you when I saw you last but my pregnancy brain made me forget.   I'm rather glad we're moving hospitals and getting another scan now. It means more can be looked into re. his growth etc. Fingers crossed they give me a decent c sec date. Yup, I'm really resting. Honest. I was going to do a load of batch cooking... that's out the window now but I'm actually quite happy with that. I've decided my maternity leave has now officially started. I'm trying to see beyond everything that needs doing and just concentrate on keeping well and not bleeding!

10f&t - thanks hun. xx Congrats again on all being well with your job. phew phew. Well what George has said to you is fair enough, it probably is just a chromosomal issue and just one of those things. But I guess being told that by such a great clinic doesn't really help when someone else has told you the opposite. I mean the chances of it being chromosomal certainly are higher. But I'm sure you want to be able to increase the chances of keeping the pregnancy next time. Hmmmm I hope you can decide on where without it being too much of a headache. What does DP think?

simone - everything crossed for today hun. I never had a baseline with SP. 

lexi - blowing you more kisses hun, xxxxxx

lots of love 2 all, Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies,

Day started badly. Woke up with an inflamed vein on my ankle. It's superficial thrombosis. Not serious but painful. Rang the emergency GP and he has prescribed antibiotics and cream. 

However, the scan went well! My  was thin (thank goodness!) but because of the ST I wasn't sure if they would let me stim. Luckily my consultant was in and he told me is should be okay. I should take the antibiotics and dream until my first scan on Monday. Just praying this all works out this time. I've never needed or wanted something so much. 

Thank you guys for all your support. Lots of love. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Quick hello. Wish had time for more.
Joe has the pox for real this time so hoping he is sufficiently scabby by next Tues for his school induction day. Would hate for him to miss it but suppose we'll have to wait out the spots and see.

10FT re: Puppy. Just do it. You have had so much crap in the last few years you deserve just to do something pure fun. Yes there may be cost/time/logistics implications but you can make those work.

Daisy & Simone      

 Mungo xx x x

 to the babes and bumps from Auntie Loops 

Love to all, especially those having a rough time xxx x x


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, so glad your scan went well and you can get cracking with stimms.   this is your time, you deserve some happiness so much xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Lexi and Loops. Really praying that this will be our time. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - aw hun. great news on your scan total pants for your poorly ankle. I bet that hurts loads  Fingers crossed it gets better soon. Praying for you too hun AND everything is tightly crossed for you xxx

loops -     back at ya. Fingers crossed lil Joey gets better soon. xxx

lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Simone so pleased to hear your scan went well, I really hope that the s can Monday goes well and hope your ankle clears up too.  Are you doing anything special today for Isaac's 11 month day?  

Loops hope poor Joe gets better soon and manages to make his school induction day.

Suzy glad you have that attitude you don't need the stress of work or anything else, just to focus on you and baby now.  Lots of love, and make the most of it by getting as much sleep as you can!  Thinking of you tomorrow 

Daisy hope you are feeling ok    

Lexi it is a constant worry, and I think the last few weeks are really hard.  Hoping your scan is ok and that they stay put a bit longer!  How many weeks are you now?

Heapy how are you?  How is Evan getting on?

AFM praying for nice weather as we are going camping this weekend.  With a baby!  I must be mad!

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## suzymc

whirl - thanks hun. I'll be on later to update you all. Oooo so this is THE camping weekend. Enjoy hun and I have my fingers crossed that you get nice weather. It's gone a bit pants here again  xxxx


----------



## suzymc

and on another note MAN I hope this new consultant speaks a little English so I can use some Franglais... A whole apt in just French is gonna take a loonnnnggggg time. xx


----------



## loopskig

Keeping everything crossed for you Suzy. Saw this and thought of you know(point 5) http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23056843

/links


----------



## suzymc

hi ladies

loops - thx hun.   lol, gr8 article. My Dad gave me a newspaper article once that was something like 20 reasons why it's better to bring your child up in France/why the French do it better.  

sorry I didn't come on yesterday. I stated doing a couple of updates on ** and then just got really emotional and had to shut my laptop down. 
We were at the new hospital for 2&1/2 hours yesterday. We filled in a massive questionnaire type thing and then saw doc#1. She was amazed by all the fibroid ops I had. She also saw my results for gestational diabetes and declared I should have had more tests as I could actually have GD (doc I saw later said my results were fine!!).  She chatted about my problem and basically he has to be born via a general c sec.  They can't take any risks with me as I may have to have a major op. Either my fibroid is attached to my placenta or it's not... NOT being stuck is what we have to hope for. Being stuck would mean a major op (that's where the hemorrhage risk comes in) or worse case scenario a hysterectomy. But they won't know until they start the c sec. He is at risk too but it's a lot lower than my risks. phew!! As I'm such a rare case (this type of previa is even rarer than placenta previa) they want to use me in the name of research and bring me in for half a day of scans, including an MRI. I did have a 45min scan yesterday with 4 docs in the room but they couldn't tell what's going on and the MRI prob won't say for sure either. But my results will help them to be able to tell in the future for other ladies. So that's why we've agreed. Last doc we saw about all this had a translator with him which was great. There was no waiting around or anything. It was just a constant flow of doctors. V impressive!! So we're back in within the next 2 weeks for this and to meet the anesthetist for a long apt.  l feel really emotional that he will come into the world without his mummy&daddy  But hopefully Mark and my parents will be able to meet him asap. I really wasn't expecting a GA. But we both need to be safe. I'm still digesting everything really.
C sec will be in about 4 weeks time, all going well. If I have bad bleeding he will be here sooner

I hope you all have a lovely weekend
Lots of Love Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Suze how worrying for you. It sounds like you're in very good hands though and have a healthy patient to doctor ratio! I guess at least you know they are all trying to understand what is happening and ensure you are both safe and I'm sure you're in very safe hands x x 

Whirl hope the camping goes well! X x

Simone hope all is going ok,   for your cycle x  x 

Loops sorry to hear about Joe and the pox hope they're starting to clear x x I think you're right on the puppy front but plans on hold until work is settled, but I think we'll got for it  

Hi to everyone else xx 

Afm still no closer to deciding where to cycle. In the meantime, still trying to keep busy and I'm off to see Mr Williams tomorrow, whoopie  x


----------



## Simonechantelle

10 fingers, enjoy Robbie. A well deserved treat I think! XxX. 

Suzy, oh Hun. I know it all sounds so scary, and although I was certainly not expecting a similar delivery with GA and tons of people, in your case it's been well thought through and for you and baby's welfare. It will be okay and you are in very safe hands by the sounds of it. Mark will be there every step of the way and be able to be with baby ASAP. You wil join them very soon once you come round. You will still bond instantly as I realised once I saw Isaac and although its not an ideal way for things to happen, you will have forever to spend with Mark and your precious boy once it's over. I know this is do scary and emotional but I also know that they are clearly taking good care of you and I thank God for that. Sending love and bug hugs. XxX. 

Well things are not good with me. I'm still stimming but I think it's pointless. The Superficial Thrombosis has spread on my leg and I think they will probably decide not to carry on with the cycle once they see me on Monday for my scan.  All I can do is pray it stops spreading and it won't be an issue. It's agony, and I'm scared but I'm even more scared that this cycle will be cancelled after we've come do far. I feel terrible for moaning but all I can think if is 'why me- all the bloody time?!'  I'm so sick if feeling like I'm being punished. Can nothing go right?!  I'm going to take my leave before I bring the violins out. Sorry to be on such a downer. 

Sending love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

10fingers - Thank you. Yes, very good hands and for a NHS equivalent hospital I was amazed at all the doctors that just suddenly turned up etc. They're all very young there which my Dad thinks is a good thing. Mr Williams? Is that the good looking bloke? thinking of you xxxx

simone - aw hun, thanks so much. I'm just so pleased my doc realised all this was beyond him and passed me over to the big hospital. Although they are all still very much unsure of what sort of op I will have to have they are totally trying their best for us. We also have my parents coming just incase Mark isn't quite in the right place for taking photos of him etc, maybe even first cuddles as he said he really wants to make sure I'm OK first.  But I've told him I think talking to and cuddling our boy should be first priority. But I can't boss him about and my parents will be a good stability for him.
Oh no. Your leg sounds sooooooo poorly. How horrid for you, the pain must be awful..and the worry  You are not being punished hun. I can promise you that. Don't you ever worry about saying how you feel on here. I have everything crossed for you. I really hope your leg clears up soon..... xxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi everyone


Suzy - Oh that sounds scary, good to see they're not taking any risks with you or baby.  Hope you're taking it easy, not be long before he's here   


10 Fingers - Hope you are ok hun, hope you enjoyed Robbie Williams.  Have you decided on the puppy? x


Simone - Ouch your ankle sounds sore, I hope you're scan went well today and you can continue stimming   


Lexi - Hope the boys hang on in there for a few more weeks x  How are you feeling?


Whirl - How was the camping trip?  


Love to anyone I've missed x


I'm slowing going mad in the 2ww, I'm 9dp 3dt and pleased that AF has kept away so far.  Care say to test 18days after egg collection which is Sunday but I don't think I can wait that long.  If AF keeps off I might test Thursday or Friday.  Things not good with me and DH, he's been awful to me this weekend.  


Take Care, Love Daisy xx


Love


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Oh Simone, I really   for you that all is well and things improve so you can carry on with the cycle x x     

Suzy - I went to see Robbie Williams, now whether he's good looking is debatable I guess  

Daisy - I read your diary and I'm so sorry to hear things have been bad with DH.  I think this is what IVF can do, it puts so much pressure on.  Sounds like he is incredibly stressed and alcohol is exacerbating it plus your hormones will be all over the place.  I really   this is your time x x 

love to all x


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a quick post....

Daisy P, hang in there hon. The 2ww is simply vile but you're on the home straight now. Fingers crossed for the positive result you deserve xxxxx

Simone, oh love no wonder you're so peed off. You are not being punished lovely, life is just crappy and so cruel. Things will turn around, I promise you that xxxxxxxx

10ft how was Robbie, any news? Xxxx

Love to all, will do longer post later on this week


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi lovelies,

Hope we are all well?  Just popping in on behalf of Suzy.  She will be off radar a bit as she has had a bleed this morning so is in hospital for monitoring.  At this stage she doesn't know if she will get out in 48 hours or will be in until 37 weeks and the birth.  I will update you all once I know more xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks for letting us know. Give her our love and let her know we're thinking of her. XxX.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Yeah please let her know she's in our thought's  xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Heaps pass on my love and


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Thanks Heaps, let her know that all the pumpkins are thinking of her and praying everything is ok. 

Simone, also thinking about you and sorry to hear you are in pain. I hope you leg heals quickly. 

Daisy, the madness of the 2ww, hang in there, not long now...

AFM, we had our first home study session this evening. Our SW is really nice and I think we are going to get on great. Tonight was a general introduction and information about what is coming up and we have our first homework, all about our relationship. She also had a look around the house and couldn't see any major issues. Our next one is in 2 weeks time, so going to enjoy our holiday next week as the next few weeks are going to be hectic!! The new government rules came into effect on 1st July, so the timescales are much tighter, she was talking about going to panel in October....!!

Thinking about all the pumpkins, especially Suzy, take care 

Ali x


----------



## sturne

Please pass on my love to Suzy Heapy. Like the other pp's I'm thinking of her and hope all is ok.
Ali - glad all going well with adoption process. Great you have a sw that you get on with.
Daisy princess - have been reading your diary (yes I'm still addicted to ff even though I have very little spare time) and you have tested way to early. Don't give up hope yet! Will have everything crossed for you.
Simone - sorry you are having such an awful time, I hope your luck turns around. Sending you    and lots of   .
10 fingers - dh and I were also at Robbie concert on Saturday night (my first night out without babies, felt really weird!) I enjoyed concert,  and olly murs was great...and very fit!! it was my Xmas present from dh and at the time thought I'd never be able to go!! But thanksvo my mum and some great friends, it was possible.
Lexi - not long now my lovely. Are you all ready? 
Whirl - Bethany looks fab in the photos on **. She is just so gorgeous. How was camping? Sorry if you already said! 

Afm - babies all doing great, putting on lots of weight (Joshua s now 8lbs). On average they put on 1lb every 2 weeks. Have joined a multiple babies/toddler group so nice to get out and meet other mums. Babies are still on 4hrs feed. Sleep deprevation is definitely the hardest. Anyway always thinking of you all even though I don't have much time to post I do still read. Love to all pumpkins especially Suzy. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies just a quick pop on for Suzy update.  She is doing well and all monitoring is positive, although she still has some blood loss so is still being kept in.  She can't get Internet access so is getting very bored in there at the moment and is also having crappy hospital food so is veeeeery hungry and desperate for fruit!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Bless!  Thank you for the update. Send her our love. XxX.


----------



## Martha Moo

Thinking of Suzy 
Please send her my love 
Donna x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy update - hey all our Suzy is doing well and the bleeding has stopped since yesterday so if all goes well she should be home by Tuesday.  She is booooooooored out of her mind with no Internet but her lovely DH is keeping her sane with his company.  She sends all her love and best wishes and hopes to get her itchy, nonintervention fingers some keyboard exercise soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Nonintervention should read non internet


----------



## Whirl

Hi Heapy thanks for the update, will keep my fingers crossed  the bleeding does not return and she is allowed home


----------



## Daisy Princess

Just wanted to let yo all know I got a bfn this morning    it's so devastating it's unreal. 


Send my love to Suzy x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Daisy, I'm so very sorry Hun. Sending love and hugs. XxX.


----------



## Whirl

Daisy I'm so sorry


----------



## sturne

So sorry daisy. Big hugs to you and dh   

Suzy glad bleeding has stopped. You will have lots to catch up on once your home - look at the positives.

Enjoying the sun.
Love to all xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Daisy I'm so sorry love, sending you big   xxxx

Simone how are things? Been thinking of you and hoping stimming is going well xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

I was sent to A&E by the the GP Fri morning  as they were concerned about the spread of the a Superficial Thrombosis and wanted to check it wasn't DVT. I was terrified. It was a simple blood test and examination but they ruled it out, thank God!  4 hours later I got out!  

The Fertility clinic seemed happy with it not being DVT and have decided they want to carry on! They scanned and I have 8 follicles on one ovary and 7 on the other. I have another scan on Monday.  It was the last thing I was expecting and I have been in a daze from the whole experience, and the pain of the ST since!  I have to admit I had decided it wasn't going to happen and hasn't thought ahead. Now I'm panicking about an EC and being under general again. The last time I was under a GA I nearly died and my son did. I'm also worried that the ST will affect the chances of implanting but the clinic doesn't seem to have an issue with it. I'm a waking bag of nerves and terrified. I've been signed off work for the week and I'm going to use it to try and get better, although I am worried about being off too. However, the pain is pretty bad do there would be no way I could work. 
Scan again tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be happy to continue so more nerves!  
How are you Lexi?  When is the next scan?  XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, I am really glad you've been able to continue with stimms. Do you need a general for EC? why not sedation hon? I can understand the worry about being off 
work but do you know what sod it! Right now you need to keep those feet up. How did the scan go today? xxx

DaisyP - how are you bearing up today? x

Sturne - so glad to hear all ok with the babies. WOW 8lbs is amazing, I love looking at your website xxx

Ali - I am so pleased things are moving forward for you with the adoption, wow October will be here in no time xxx

Quick update on me, its been a pretty awful couple of weeks as one of our babies growth had slowed right down and they were talking about steroids and induction this week. Needless to say i've been terrified about the risks etc. Anyway we've had another scan today and the little poppet has had a growth spurt so back in 2 weeks for another growth scan then if they've not arrived i'll be induced on the 1st August.


----------



## Whirl

Hi all

Lexi, sorry to hear about your scan, glad that your little one has had a growth spurt and I will be praying that your next scan is ok.  It is a scary time, but I know two sets of twins (one identical and one non identical) who ended up being born early due to growth issues, and although they each spent a little time in special care all of them did really well.  1st August isn't long.  Are you looking at a vaginal birth for them?  Is the house all ready?

Simone I was really pleased to hear about your follicules.  I hope your scan yesterday was more positive news.  Don't worry about being off, focus on resting and getting better.  I'm not surprised you are anxious about having a general, I hope that your cbt helps.  

Sturne its lovely to hear from you and glad all of the babies are doing well.  Is it still taking as long to do feeds, or has it got quicker?  I know that bf Bethany definitely got much quicker as she became a more efficient feeder.  Hope you are not too sleep deprived and really glad to hear you manage to get out.  How are the little ones coping in the heat?  Camping was good thank you.

Ali, October not long!  Glad you like your sw, that really helps with the assessment.  Incredible to think that you could be a mummy by the end of the year (you may have been matched by then even if you haven't met your little one).  

Lots of love to all, especially Suzy and Daisy.  

AFM its my last week before work, and Bethany's birthday a week on Friday.  I can't believe the year has passed so quickly.  It is lovely that she has a lot more little pumpkin friends and bumps to join her, and I really hope that she has many more to come by next year.

Whirl xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Lexi,  I'm sorry Hun. I really hope your little ones have a big growth spurt and the scan is more reassuring next week. It's good that they continue to scan and are keeping an eye of things. Steroids seem to becoming quite common to make sure baby's lungs are developed if there's any chance of an early birth. I know if I ever get pregnant again I would be delivered early and they would use steroids to mature the lungs. It all seems so scary I'm sure but you're in good hands Hun. Sending lots of love and hugs. XxX. 

Suzy, hoping you're home and relaxing. So glad the bleeding stopped. XxX. 

Daisy, thinking of you. Big hugs. XxX. 

Whirl, have a lovely last week before going back to work. I hope Bethany has a fantastic first birthday. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX.  

Scan yesterday morning.They are going to carry on. I have 18 follicles. 5 the right size, 3 under 10mm so probably won't grow enough and 10 that are hopefully going to be big enough for Wed. Trigger last night. I can talk about the options for GA with the anesthetist on Wed morning. Feeling extremely nervous! So scared about being in an operating theatre again.  Had a melt down and told Darren I was going to refuse to go in to the operating theatre!  Like I really have a choice?!  Anyway, it took him a while to calm me down, but he did... eventually!  I can't believe how stressed out I feel about it. Just need to get it over it somehow. I had sedation on my first ever cycle and heard and felt (!) everything. I had GA on my second cycle where i had Isaac- it was fine then but my own anxieties play havoc with that idea. Strangely I worked out when OTD would be if all goes well- 27th July, which is Isaac's birthday!  I don't know if that's good or bad. I do know I feel guilt. Super Thrombosis is pretty much the same, at least after A&E on Fri i know its not DVT. I have it up and elevated right now. Painful still.  Will let you know how things tomorrow goes. 

Sending love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi Ladies,

Daisy - gutted for you and the BFN!  It's just not fair.  Hope you are getting through this time together with your OH  

Simone - wowzers this cycle is going well but your body has given you ST to take your mind off it!  Clever body but you could do without the pain.  I cannot imagine the worry about the GA issue and am so glad Darren was there to talk you back into a good place.  I guess it is a case of needs must but that doesn't make it any easier or less worrying.  Hmmm could be a fitting birthday present for Isaac and his mummy and daddy then!  As ever I have everything crossed!

Lexi - naughty twinnies causing mummy and daddy worry!  That ones your trouble maker then and there is always one.  Twin two is mine - she always has the things wrong with her but she is the most laid back now.  Exciting times ahead for you now and they will be here before you know it! 

Whirl - urgh crappy return to work.  I go back on Monday too and went for a quick Next shop today so I can at least look the art, even though I really don't want to be back there.  Stupid money!  Can't believe the little lady is soon to be one.  Where has the time gone?

Arm - as whirl I am enjoying this last precious week before heading back to play with the grown ups - booooo!  Just want this to be the slowest week ever please.  

Suzy update - well after a good spell unfortunately she has had another fresh bleed today and the monitoring has been upped now as she feels the baby is not as active as before.  As you can all imagine, after a good spell, she is mighty miffed, fed up and worried and it is unlikely that she will get out of hospital now.  dH is hopefully getting her some Internet access today as she is going out of her mind with boredom and not being in touch with all.  She sends her love and hopes everyone is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

hi girls
sorry for absence. am way behind with all your news but trying to catch up

Simone darling - what crappy news about your not-so-Super Thrombosis   Mum said it was lovely to meet Darren Saturday. Sorry he didn't hang about for a cuppa but appreciate he would want to get back to look after you. bet we passed him on the way back from Sains. Sounds like your cycle is progressing as it should so everything crossed for you    
I am due to book this 5k race that I have been procrastinating about any day now. When is the Colour run or did I miss an update? Assuming you are advised not by docs? I impressed myself with 2.3miles in 28 mins yesterday. One short walk stage and a couple of dog-poo pick ups but other than that managed to keep shuffling round thinking of your little precious son as I went. And I've lost 2lb in weight since I started weekly scales checks about 3/4 weeks ago which I know is not much but better than nowt. Operation Running for Isaac is underway in a bit more earnest now.

Daisy what horrid news. you poor thing. how are you feeling?

thanks for keeping us updated with Suze Heapy. Tonnes of love from us all xx

Whirl - wowo a big 1yr old baby girl - how did that happen! we had baby daniel (nephew) party at my mum's on saturday. he was less than impressed but the bigger ones had fun in paddling pool and with the bubble wand.

 Lexi on the home straight. I know its a constant worry darling but you are nearly there! hang in and your little teensy new best mates will soon be with you.

I'd say I'll be a better pal from now on but still not looking like ther will be time on my hands anytime soon! Promise I'm always thinking of you though!

LOVE YOU ALL LOADS
take care girls,
Loops xx


----------



## loopskig

very excited for ali

what's your news charlotte?

  for Mungo, 10FT, Sturne, Jade, Grace

I'm aware I haven't been near the HoF recently so will get to that when I can, although I'm not sure anyone uses it as much as I do to keep tabs on everyone! If you have any specific updates you want making just let me know xx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi Loops, oh how sweet of you to want to run for Isaac – thank you hun.  The Color Run is meant to be the ‘happiest race in the world’(!) and they spray lots of powered paint at you.  You end up looking like a rainbow!  It’s on Sat, and no i won’t be able to do it now unfortunately.  I can barely walk!  Hoping i can at least make it there to cheer though.  I think there’s details of the race on Running for Isaac ** page.  I hope the cake was okay.  Both Darren and i are so sorry we missed you.  I haven’t been able to get around easily so it’s been very difficult.  Thank you for your good wishes about this cycle.  Hoping Sat went well for you guys.  XxX

Heapy, thank you for your update on Suzy – poor her!  I’m glad they are keeping her in to be on the safe side though.  Hopefully her spirits will be a bit better with internet access!  Sending love to her, and you Heapy!  XxX

Heapy, i really hope this is the slowest week ever for you and you get to enjoy lots of lovely sunshine with your little boy.  Thank you too for your positivity.  XXX

Love to everyone.  XxX


----------



## loopskig

PS. some of you may remember from last year the exchange chap that comes to stay with me when there's sunshine galore. Yep - 'Summer Kig' has returned. Get off me! There's not even any point   any more! xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, wow, spurt of activity! 

Loops Ahhh summer kig - don't worry there's only another 2 weeks of it! X

Simone I hope that pain and discomfort eases soon and maybe its here to distract from cycle worrying. That's a great crop of follies you have there, best of luck x x

Heaps and whirl I can't believe its that time already! Enjoy your week in the sun with your precious ones x

Heaps thanks for the suze update, I'm sure she is going out of her mind with boredom x

Lexi still sending lots of positivity your way, boys were bound to be trouble from the start  x x 

Sturne glad you enjoyed robbie  fab pics on ** this week x

AFM - decision made, cycling at ZW in nov on short protocol. So having a last blow out month then back on the health train again from aug give or take a couple of stumbles off the wagon for weddings. I can't wait to have a healthy purpose again tbh - my hip problem has flared up since I finished the steroids and I'm flabby as you like not helped by my new not so good diet. We are off to south of Suzy land on sat for a week via goodwood festival of speed. All that bread and wine is not going to help the waistline but needs must  x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

More   for you daisy x x


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins,  

Suzy – big hugs  . Hope the hospital are looking after you well  .

10F&T – Glad you have come to a decision about your next cycle. Enjoy letting your hair down for the next month! Did you enjoy Robbie? I went at the last minute due to my mum having a spare ticket. The next day I was absolutely shattered. I hate at the moment that my mind thinks I can do lots of things but my body has other ideas. 

Loopskig – hope Joe has recovered from his chicken pox. 

Simone – glad to hear your follies are growing nicely. Sorry to hear about the pain in your leg. I really hope that eases soon. As the others have said, don’t worry about work. Sometimes other things are more important. Good luck with egg collection, hope it goes well.    

Heapy – enjoy your last week at home. How is Evan after his op?

Whirl – enjoy your last few days at home too. Can’t believe Bethany will be one soon, where has the time gone? Glad camping went ok. Would you do it again?

Lexi – Sorry to hear one of your twins has been making you worry. I hope all is ok. It won’t be long before they are here!

Sturne – loving the updates on your blog.

Daisy – so sorry to hear your news   

Alig – great news that the adoption is progressing well. Glad you have a nice SW. 

Anyone heard from Mungo or Jade lately?

Have I missed anyone?

AFM: Mixed news from my PET scan the other week. The good news is that it shows no signs of lymphoma but showed some activity on one of my ovaries. So I know have to have an ultrasound scan and see a gynaecologist. Well its not like I haven’t had to get it all out before! My consultant thinks it could be related to all the IVF treatment and doesn’t think its anything to worry about. That’s easy for them to say and she is a haematologist not a gynaecologist.

Have counselling again today, as there is so much to talk about and its hard to know where to start we are plotting it on paper today! One thing I have realised so far is that I need to stop telling people I’m fine. I said to her last week that we do it because its what the other person wants to hear! But I’m far from fine and need people to realise that physical scars heal quicker than emotional scars. I may look good on the outside and once the hair is fully grown back you will never know however that doesn’t mean its all ok.

I am doing well but do think I am running before I can walk! I’m trying to get life back to normal but think I’m trying too soon as I have days where I’m exhausted because I’ve done too much. DH and I celebrated our 6th wedding anniversary on Sunday, we’ve spent most of our married life in and out of hospitals and IVF clinics. 
Where do we go from here?

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine wherever you are. I am in small doses with my factor 50 as not really meant to sit in the sun for long.

Love and hugs to all  
Charlotte x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Charlotte - Lovely to hear from you and to hear your good news. I understand there is more worry but that's one big hurdle jumped at least which is great and fingers crossed for more good news round the corner. I did enjoy robbie yes, we were up in the gods though but it was still a good show. I know what you mean about the "I'm ok" thing, I guess it's just programmed in to have the stuff upper lip. It's equally ok to say actually I'm feeling pretty **** at the moment and people who ask and care need to be prepared for the truth and they will be there to support if they are worth their salt. I cant imagine what the last 6 years have been like, but im in awe of you guys and eveything youve been through.  I'm in touch with jade fairly regularly and am due a mungo walk with mungo and the real mungo soon but not heard v recently but hope to catch up soon. Lots of love   and   x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies. Quick update as I'm still completely out if it!  We got 13 eggs. Just praying they're good quality and we get good news about embryos tomorrow. 

Charlotte, so pleased to here the scan shows no signs- such very good news. Take time to heal and make sure you relax lots. You've been through so much Hun. Big hugs. XxX. 

10fingers, I hope you're going okay Hun. The 'I'm okay' phrase has become part of a daily routine for me!  Those who are there are definitely worth their weight in gold!  Big hugs. XxX. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. XxX. 

Thank you for all your kind wishes. Will update and do more personals tomorrow. 

Much love. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Great news Simone!   for tomorrow! X


----------



## Lexi2011

Bloody fantastic Simone, woo hoo!!!! 13 eggs is a perfect number (am slightly biased as I got 13 on my BFP), come on little embies do your thing tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - yiiiiiiiikes that's amazing news!  Come on the embies getting it jiggly in their ambient dish tonight!


----------



## sturne

Congrats Simone. 13 is a good number! Look forward to hearing updates tomorrow.

Sorry time for another feed - try to do personals over next few days.xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Brilliant news Simone - 13 eggs wow   


Hi to everyone, thanks for the kind messages, slowing getting head around bfn and wondering what to do next


----------



## Whirl

Simone that's fantastic news, praying you get good news today


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just a quick one, results not great. Embryologist said we didn't get 13! We got 10! Im annoyed about that. Three weren't mature enough to use. 5 fertilised. I feel upset. We always had more than that. I have a sinking feeling. Got to get a grip back and pray that my embryos do well. Thank you ladies for your support. XxX.


----------



## alig1972

Hi

Quick one from me, as on holiday in the Lake District and the Internet connections are rubbish but just wanted to say to Simone, don't be disappointed with 5 fertilised, that is a great number, have everything crossed for you.
Daisy so sorry to hear of your BFN   
My little sis is currently on her 2ww, she only got 1 fertilised embryo but fingers crossed this is the magic one, she is testing on the 19th. 

We have our next home study next Tuesday, where we are discussing our relationship, should be interesting. 

Anyway back to my ice cold drink and perhaps a dip in the pool for me..

Thinking of Suzy especially, bye for now. 

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Hun. I hope your sister gets her BFP. Enjoy your holiday and hoping home study goes well next week. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - Your results are better than mine Hun as we got 15 but only six fertilised so your odds are so much better than ours were.  Keep those fingers crossed as five is great and you just need them to now merge into some good quality embies!  Go embies go!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Loving all the cheer leading for the embries!  Thanks Heapy!  I am staying positive!  XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

50% fertilisation rate is great Simone, I'd be chuffed to bits with that. Sending positive vibes to your little embies xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Lexi.  Hope you're doing okay?  Big hugs and hoping the nest scan shows more growth for your little ones Hun. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Just wondering how those embies are doing Simone? Sending you    xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Lexi. We had two 'perfect quality' 8 cell embryos put back today. Of the three left, two were 'near perfect' and one was a but 'slow'- bless!  We'll find out if they can be frozen depending if they get to blasts on Monday. OTD is 27th July -Isaac's birthday! However, as the blood test centre is shut on a Sat I test on 29th July.  Praying this works! Thank you for your support. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone this is going to work and the OTD will be a celebration of Isaac and your new gift too.  Celebrating two gifts on one day!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Heapy, i pray it is!  Thank you for all your PMA. XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Wow that's awesome news Simone!! X x


----------



## Whirl

Simone that is fantastic news.  Will be thinking of you all week.  Make sure you have plenty of rest xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Simone darling   vibes for you xx x x

Very gentle   Suzy. You are so nearly there darling. Just do try to relax and take the docs advice. If they call you back in they must know its the best place for you x

Big love to all xx x x


----------



## Heapy0175

Hey ladies, Suzy has escaped the hospital and is living in a rental nearby withher folks so she can get back in if needed.  Not sure what her Internet is like but no doubt she will be back in soon to catch up.  She sends her love to all.  Simone she sends love and is so chuffed you are now PUPO


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congrats on being PUPO Simone - got everything crossed for you


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you ladies. Haven't had much of a chance to think about it as we had the Color Run yesterday!  That's probably a good thing!  Just waiting for the GP to call. I have to have my leg checked before going back to work. The ST hasn't completely cleared but its not as painful. If I don't get back I'll loose pay. If I'm honest, I'm dreading going back again. 

So glad to hear Suzy's out for a bit. Hoping things continue to stay stable. Big hugs and love. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies..... Suzy here, back online.     Hopefully until the 28th July, but who knows.... Keep everything crossed. Thanks for all your lovely messages. Love you all loads.   

OK now for mammoth catch up. I read through the other day but ran out of time to reply.

*Daisy* - I am so devastated to read about your bfn. Massive massive supportive hugs to you my love. It's so **** this long journey we have to go through. I saw some mentions of Dh and alcohol. So from one friend with a partner who drinks to another I had a read of your diary as I wanted to know what had been going on and when. I got from the sense of your posts that he feels he is failing you... and I guess he turns to drink as a comfort and a way to cope. Sometimes it's really hard for men to realise that what they are doing doesn't help matters but sometimes it's their way of dealing with stress. Mark drunk on all our cycles and the last one he drunk the most. It drove me insane but when he didn't drink he was just a flippin' nightmare....so the opposite of your DH I guess. Now I have problems and he may have to drive to the hospital at any moment to be with me his drinking has really eased off but it does worry me at times. It's a horrid thing to be so dependant on but then I guess there are worse things. Would he be totally against counselling? I really think it could help as he needs to understand about what you go through and how he is isn't helping you? How have things been these past few days? If you ever want to chat without posting on ff send me a PM hun.

*heapy* - thanks for all your lovely texts while I was holed up in prison hun. I don't need to ask you the question I was gonna ask you now... now that sounds ominous doesn't it? let's put it this way Mark and I are still struggling to agree on a name for our boy. Mark arrived here yesterday avo and suggested Scott as it's a name we've not considered. I really like it and it fits our criteria of not being able to be shortened... only lengthened. lol. But he left this morning and announced he'd changed his mind. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Francis is way off the cards now incase we ever have to move back to the UK. We are so stuck!!! You back at work now too? how often do you have to go in?

*alig* - so pleased to hear that all sounds positive with your adoption process and things are gradually progressing. keep us updated. What does it mean when you go to the panel? is that when they say yes or no? If so how long can it take to have the child with you from them saying yes? Fingers crossed for your sis. I am proof it really does only take one!! (& whirl)

*sturne* - I must see if I can find your blog link. I don't have it saved on this laptop or my kindle. I'm missing my gorgeous quad pic injections...... wow they are doing so so great with their weight increase. you're doing an amazing job super mummy

*simone* - heapy text me to tell me your amazing news. so thrilled for you hun AND to have OTD on Isaac's birthday. That is v spooky and has to be a sign. been thinking of you loads. I hope your leg is getting better.  

*lexi* - you keep your legs crossed hun and we could defo end up with our babies at least nearly sharing a birthday. thanks again for all your texts hun. You have all my deepest sympathies in the world with your GD..... now I'm stuck with nothing sweet but fruit for a few weeks I can totally sympathise with you for all the time you have had it... although saying that I've had it all that time too, I just didn't bloody know. Thank God I do now and can do something about it before it was too late!!! I've been told he should do fine even just with a 4 week diet change for me.

*whirl* - are you back at work now? wow at bethany now nearly being a year old. Doesn't time fly? how is the little poppet? any new things she can do? what do you have planned for her birthday? missed you, thanks for my messages

*loops* - love you loads too hun....do you wanna add my c sec date on for the 29th July please hun? Totally laughed out loud at your summer exchange man being back. sooooooo funny. Since when has having sex only ever been about the babies!!! you love it really!!! Mark would be the same if he was allowed anywhere near me!!!! He must be so DESPERATE now. Still I know he knows our little boy will be more than worth the wait. thank you for my very gentle hugs. I have every confidence in the staff there especially as I have gotten to know them well during my 12 day stay.

*10f&t* - i hope you're having a super lovely time in my wee but rather large country. I hope to see some pics on ** when you return? what part did you go to? who cares about a bit of flab. embrace the bread and wine. I'm sure you still look fantastic and your bit of flab is nothing

*charlotte* - great news on the lymphoma results but sorry to hear about your ovary. what do they mean by 'activity' hun? You need support hun you don't need to pretend everything is fine when it isn't. sure it's then hard because you may have to open up more when people ask but it does help to talk. I couldn't agree with you more on married life. Mark and I 'celebrated' our 5th wedding anniversary in hospital on the 5th July. We too have spent all our married life trying for a baby and going through hell, 4 rounds of IVF and 5 operations for me. It's just a pants way to start married life which was why I had decided this had to be our last cycle. It's never the married life we imagine growing up but sadly it happens and although you don't realise it now it makes us all that more stronger and our relationships too. It's been so much to go through for you both. Making the next decisions is going to be really hard but don't be scared to ask others for help, or a shoulder to cry on, or help in deciding how to progress on.

*AFM * - Aw blimey.... where do I start? well I guess at the beginning. Mark and I had just been to Poitiers and were at home. I'd unpacked the shopping and was just going upstairs to use the loo and get a couple of bits before we went back out for lunch. I felt a gush and thought wow that was a lot of discharge. Sat on the loo and to my horror I saw a load of bright pink/red blood. With my placenta previa (low lying placenta) I knew this was a bad bad sign. I had a minor breakdown and Mark drove me all the way back to Poitiers as fast as he could. Baby didn't move once during the whole journey. I have never been so worried or scared in all my life. I lost the plot a little more when we got there but was whisked straight to a room for monitoring etc. Baby boy soon started bouncing about from the pressure of the pads. They said I'd need to stay in for 24 to 48 hours for monitoring etc which I was fine about. Little did i know that would turn into 12 days. Nothing prepares you for the emotions & the loneliness. Every morning was full of visits from doctors, midwives etc, with monitoring for him and sheets to fill in regarding bleeding and diabetes for me. I don't think I mentioned it but it turns out I did have gestational diabetes afterall. Another f**k up by my other clinic and very frustrating too. As his torso isn't oversized they believe he will be fine and as I am now managing my levels very well they think he will now have more of a chance at being OK when he comes into this world. I am doing OK just with a diet change so while it's utter ****e I'd do anything to help him. The hospital food was just dire, my room had no air con and windows that barely opened so with just a small fan i really thought I was melting at times. I do bleed everyday but it's mostly been brown blood and I've not had any red blood for a few days now. I had quite a few ultrasounds while in there and one very important one to see if my placenta previa is a really rare case where it may turn out that it's attached to my fibroid. This could be very serious for me. The results only come with a 15% chance of knowing yes or not so it may be a case of going in there blind. The staff were amazing. So patient and kind. I've also never seen so many male midwives.... I lost count in the end and some of them are v v good looking it has to be said. They refused to let me go home as we live too far away so my parents hatched a plan to get me out of there and we are now in a hotel just 6 mins away. Their generosity and time is so so appreciated as I really was losing the plot in there. Especially with no internet. I have been 'registered' with the French's equivalent of 999 and if I need to go back to hospital I just ring them. Reel of two lines of explanation with my name and an ambulance will be with me post haste. This now means as I don't have to 100% rely on my parents to take me there they can go off and play golf every now and then for entertainment. The food is amazing here, free wifi, aircon, fresh air etc etc. I still only get to see Mark every few days though but he wants to get lots done before our boy arrives. He came for a meal & to stay the night last night. I cried my eyes out when he left. We will have lived apart for 1 month by the time our boy is born. So c sec date is set for the 29th July. I was really hoping for the 25th but they say things would be better on the 29th. Now I just have to hope I don't have a fresh bleed....or contractions. Lots of love to all and thanks again for all your messages. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Lovely to hear from you Suzy and that you are out of hospital for a while. Fingers crossed that everything now is ok until the 29th. 
As for Panel, well we have Home Study now for about 3 months, which is a visit from the SW every couple of weeks, during this time she will also check our references and we have to have a medical. The SW produces a report from all the home visits which is sent to panel and then we have to go before the panel (as it sounds you sat before a panel of people with your SW and asked lots of questions). On that day they will confirm if you have been approved to adopt. If it is a yes (fingers crossed!) then the matching process starts to find you a child to match your criteria and vice versa. Our LA said to give them 3 months to find a match otherwise we can then look nationally, (but this comes with complications). Then when a match is found, this has to be approved by a matching panel (again you have to sit before them in person). And if that is a yes, then introductions can then begin....which will be a few weeks, before they finally come home to their forever home. You then have to wait 6 months before going to court to make it legal. 
We are taking it, as we did the IVF with each step at a time and another box ticked. 
The talk tomorrow is about our relationship, she set us some homework last time and we will discuss this, amongst other things. 

Simone, so please you are PUPO and hope the next 2WW is not too bad, I have everything crossed for you      

Anyway after a week away, I really should get back to my work...! 

Take care everyone, 

Ali x


----------



## Lexi2011

Bloody hell Suzy, sounds like hell! I didnt realise they'd confirmed the GD hon. You will soon get used to your diet, also the evenings are so much easier with how tolerant your body is so you should in theory be able to eat so much more. I can eat a large bowl of pasta for dinner followed by sugar free jelly and normal vanilla ice cream (its low GI!!!!) which is such a treat for me. I can also manage 2 digestive biscuits at night without my sugars going over. Breakfast is a total pain in the butt but its all in a good cause. 

Your parents are amazing and as hard as it is being away from Mark you can get to the hospital in 10 mins which is fab. Right now I think Jonny would relish the chance to spend a few weeks away from me as I have turned into the wife from hell. He's driving me crazy.

Looks like I will get induced on the 1st August if they dont arrive sooner so your little one should be here first. 

Simone, glad to hear you are now PUPO! Please, please let this work. I know everyone on this thread deserves their BFP but I hope and   to  god this is your time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Ali love, sorry our posts crossed. WOW sounds like a busy few months ahead for you both. If I dont get on here much soon wishing you all the very best with this journey ahead. Sounds like the timescales have improved a lot for you xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Lexi, Suzy, Whirl, Daisy, Alig and all you ladies for your positive thoughts.  Needed to hear those today!  XxX

Suzy, wow!  Your due date is my OTD blood test date, unless i do a test on Isaac’s birthday but i think i may not for obvious reasons!  I’m glad they are keeping a close eye on you, and as frustrating as this all is, it’s great your parents are around to look after you too.  I do understand the lonliness of being in hospital and completely freaked out, but i’m glad all is stable and you’re out for a while.  Praying there is no more bleeding and you get to enjoy that aircon and good food for a while!  Sending lots of love.  XxX

Daisy, i hope you’re doing as okay as you can be.  Big hugs.  XxX

Alig, wow!  Three months does not seem far away!  I’m so glad all seems to be going well, and i hope that in 6 months time you will have a precious child for always.  Big hugs.  XxX

Not having a good day. Feeling very down and fed up.  I hoped to get back to work tomorrow, but the doctor isn’t happy to sign me back until they know for sure the Superficial Thrombosis has cleared up.  That means i would have had 3 weeks off work.  I know it’s sensible but my rational side has not kicked in, and all i can think about it how hard i worked to establish myself when i got back in April and not i’m off again.  Plus i can imagine my Head teacher is not going to be happy.  I never want to be on that hit list of hers and i fear i may be now.  I need to stop stressing as i have the embryos to look after.  I’ve just got to get a grip.  I feel quite negative about this working too.  Keep thinking if it doesn’t i have to get through Isaac’s birthday with extra bad news, work next week after being off for so long, and potentially a crappy year at work after all that has happened.  I sacrificed so much to be pregnant and it may all have been for nothing.  Sorry ladies, i’m really having a diva moment with all this moaning!

Sending love to everyone..  XxX


----------



## Daisy Princess

Suzy - lovely to hear from you, sounds like you've been through the mill.  Good idea to get you in at a hotel near the hospital just to be safe, shame you won't see mark but at least he's getting stuff done at home.  Good to hear you're a lot more comfortable now.  Thanks for your message, I think you're completly right - he thinks he's failed me.  Over the weekend (after a few drinks!)  he kept saying sorry - sorry i can't give you what you want.  It's very sad.  Over the weekend he's seemed in his own world, we've been to friends and he had a few drinks but he didn't speak much.  I'm shocked cos he's not had a drink tonight and I didn't nag him either, I think he must realise that he's got to cut down.  I keep thinking that i'm doing everything I can to help our fertility problems and he just drinks usually everyday, not helping him or me.  Care have offered counselling, he didn't say either way if he wanted to, so it's something I could mention to him again, I'll try anything.  I'm pleased to hear your DH is controlling his drinking, it's soo frustrating x  I hope you're feeling ok x


Simone - Maybe it's best to rest up during the 2ww, so try not to worry about being off sick, you've had it tough and if the doc thinks you should be off work then how can anyone argue with that.  Try to think about your little embies   


Ali - sounds like everything is moving in the right direction, exciting times x


Lexi - Not be long, hope your babies keep snugelling for a while longer x 


10 fingers - I hope you are ok?  Have you been taking DHEA?  I'm think about taking some for my next cycle.


Love to everyone x


----------



## suzymc

*alig* - Thanks hun, yup hopefully. aw thanks for explaining everything. The whole process really interests me. But yes taking each step one at a time sounds like a great plan to me. They're certainly thorough!!! Can't fault them on that. I guess when the children could come from such diverse backgrounds they have to make sure that all the potential parents are prepared for that and look able to cope. But then all parents who have children have diverse backgrounds too and well apart from social services no one pre checks them!!

*lexi* - yeah hun... hell is a good word. Sorry i was losing track of who I'd mentioned my GD to. Thanks regarding evening things. I have failed on some evening meals with dessert but will certainly try some vanilla ice cream tonight. thanks. I find 2 weetabix (when in hospital) with a no added sugar & a fruit compote work for brekkie and here I have a bowl of fruit salad, 2 eggs and bread with cheese and ham....which also works fine. They taught me all about the slow carbs, the dairy and the fruit. Then I can't have anything until lunch. 4pm snacking is also fine. Which I was pleased about. I find I can have bananas, oranges and strawberries but not apples and pears!! I've Just had 2 small pieces of chocolate with my avo snacks as my sugars were really low after lunch today so fingers crossed for the next test. eek! sneaky I know but they were low...blame my Dad!!! lol at Jonny comment... I'm sure it's him just being a pain that is making you into the wife from hell. I just cry over everything now. Mood swings aren't too bad but tears are..... I well up a lot too. Sooo excited our boys will be born so close together.

*simone* - Aw thanks for your kind words. We'll bring each other luck then I'm sure.So so sorry to hear you're struggling so much more today. But it's an emotional time as it is let alone with everything you have going on at the same time. I am sure work will understand. Nothing is your fault. Totally not having a diva moment hun. I can only imagine how hard it is for you right now. It won't effect the outcome of your OTD. So don't worry about worrying. If you feel worried then that's just what you have to be. It's so hard to pretend everything is coming up roses.... so why pretend.

*daisy* - Aw hun that is so sad. Poor chap. It is hard for them. It is an addiction at the end of the day. Yes! I totally know what you mean. I felt I was plowing everything into it and he was doing nothing. Does he take vitamins hun? I had Mark on anti-oxidant ones to try and combat his bad toxins etc and well it was the only time he took vitamins and the only cycle that worked!!! I also made sure I only fed him good food so I knew he was getting good stuff in him and that in my head made the drinking more torelable. You're very right, it is very frustrating.

*afm * - all great today. No more brown bleeding now let alone red. I feel so much more relaxed. I'm having a few braxton hicks in the night that keep me up counting and worrying as a) I don't want it to be contractions and b) contractions, even BH could start me off again with the bleeding. That and I wake up loads starving hungry or with a dead leg!!! random!!! But the days are great. Mark is here tomorrow avo and staying the night ready for spending Thursday with us all as it's my Dad's birthday... and the exciting marker point of him being 37 weeks. No doubt I'll cry again when Mark leaves though. I cry at everything and anything now.

Lots of love to all and extra big hugs for daisy and simone     xxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

My little sis did a sneaky clearblue test this morning and it was positive. Really don't know what to think now, of course I am excited for her, but I just know my mum is going to be unbearable as my sis is mums favourite and this will be her first grandchild...

The proper test is tomorrow morning, so a case of wait and see. 

We had our 2nd Home Study session, which was really good, we talked for over 3 hours, about our relationship, amongst other things...! 
Been set some more homework which includes producing a photobook/poster, a day in our life that we could give to a potential child. 
Also some individual homework, where I have to think about a loss as a child and how it effected me and how I would deal with it now. 

Had some other sad news last night, my friend who had breast cancer twice and who I ran the half marathon for a couple of years ago, well the cancer has come back and is in her bones and it is terminal. I was really upset last night, but she is trying to stay positive and we are going to raise some money so she can visit family in america. She has 2 children and is a single mum, so it is a very sad situation...

Anyway thanks for listening and sorry for the depressing news...

Ali x


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - it is very more than likely that you will make your Mum a grandma first anyway with your little one!  It is great news for your sister and also that you are to be an auntie but it was always going to be double edged and sting a little too.  Please remember how special it is for you to choose this child and decide to open up your lives, arms and heart to raise a life, regardless of its genetic material.  It takes a very special couple to do that!  I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  I [email protected]*kin hate the life wrecker that is cancer and they disgusting way that it creeps in and rips people's worlds apart.  I really hope she gets lots of time to do what she wants / needs to do.  From the prospective of losing someone to cancer there is so much I wished we had got him to do, like a memory box for his future grandchildren, where he had maybe bought their first item for birth, first day at school etc.  we just always thought we had more time.  I hope she also has a good support network for them now and also for her children in the future.  So sad to have to say goodbye too early in life


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Thanks Heapy, you speak a lot of sense and always know the right things to say...! 
Well it was positive again this morning, so looks like I am going to be an Auntie, her 1st scan is the 5th Aug. 

OMG, my SW has just phoned me regarding our lack of childcare experience apart from our Nephews and Niece and she has been speaking to some foster carers about us.
The first is a couple with a adopted daughter and a foster boy, aged 2 so our age range and they would like us to have the boy for a morning or so, so that they can spend time with their daughter. 
The other is mum with 3 kids of her own and 2 foster children, 18 months and 3 and she needs an extra pair of hands, so we will spend the day with her. 
Our SW asked what I thought, silly question, of course jumped at the chance, so she is arranging some dates. 

VERY excited now....

Sturne, my offer of an extra pair of hands is still available for you too and you will be doing us a favour in return, let me know if interested? 

Ali x


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Ali, congratulations to your sister.  It is tough, but hopefully going through your own journey to being a mummy will make it easier.  Although when my nephew was born I had a little cry even though I was 5 months pregnant, I felt a bit gutted for DH that he was the first grandchild when it should have been us.  I didn't feel like it all the time but occasionally jealousy would rear its ugly head! The adoption route is very emotional but glad you are getting on well with your sw and the hands on experience sounds great.  Sorry to hear about your friend.

Heapy how is Evan?  How are you finding the return to work?

Suzy glad things are going well at the moment.  Not long now until you meet your little one!  Hope you had a nice evening with Mark.

Daisy how are you doing?  I hope your dh takes up your suggestion for counselling, I think men can find it really tough as they want to fix it but feel powerless to help.  As we were mainly mf issues I know my dh also felt guilty despite me telling him we were in it together.  

Simone saw on ** your thrombosis has flared up again, really sorry to hear that.  How are you feeling otherwise?

Lexi 1st August isn't  far away!  how are you all doing?

Hi to Mungo, Jade, Grace, 10fingers, Charlotte, Loops and anyone else

AFM my first week back at work was this week.  It was tough but we survived.  Bethany has not been well, but my mum had her this week which helped.  She is one today, which I can't quite believe!  We are having a little party for her on Sunday.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## Heapy0175

Yeeeeaay happy first birthday gorgeous pumpkin girly Bethany Boo!  Can't believe it is here already  
Whirl - my folks are having Evan for the first year so the childcare transition has been a breeze.  I was gutted to be away from him for six hours every day but he has been fine. Can't wait to have the next two days with him though!  Work has been ok and lots to do so days go pretty quick.  Got two weeks off in aug as have to use this years allowance up so just praying that flies so I can have more fun time


----------



## Simonechantelle

Happy birthday Bethany! Will pop on tomorrow to do a proper catch up. Love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Happy Birthday baby Bethany! What a fun first year you've had meeting so many people who love you the whole wide world. I'm counting Joe and me in that number too.

Ali maybe you saw it coming but for me the adoption process seems to really be progressing at a pace now. I'm so excited for you! You are going to be such a fabulous Mummy. Strange to think that under other circumstances prior experience is not a prerequisite for parenthood. Hmmm doesn't quite stack up for me but I can absolutely see where the SW are coming from. Maybe try local school or SureStart to see if you can volunteer. I predict they'll have your arm off. That would be genuinely beneficial for you too as fingers crossed you'll be hanging around playgroups with your new best friend soon enough 

Thinking positively for you too Simone xx xx

Love to all,
Loops x


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies

*Alig* - Aw many congrats to your sister. So relieved she doesn't have to go through IVF again. I really can't put words together any better than Linda. I can only echo an agreement with everything she has said. Our resident counsellor (can't remember which spelling is NOT for council officer person, lol) has hit the nail on the head. Loops also said it even better than I could. God love these ladies. It must be such a mixture of emotions for you. I hope your Mum behaves and like Heapy says hopefully you'll have your own child with you very soon. Everything crossed for her first scan. Please keep us updated
Glad your home test went well. All sounding very positive, especially spending time with foster children.
Oh no, your poor friend. How awful. That's just so so sad.  

*whirl* - not long at all..... single figure countdown has begun. 8 days and counting now. Aw happy but belated birthday to our gorgeous Bethany. Are you putting any pics on **? How was her special day? Enjoy her party today hun. Big special cuddles from her pumpkin Aunty Suzy 
Glad you survived your first week back at work. (just) It must be so hard to go back.

*simone* - how you doing darling? I really really hope your leg is getting better. I wonder if it's the heat making it worse? Darn blinkin leg hey. I too am thinking loads of positive thoughts for you   

*afm* - Just melting in this heat really and wishing the days away. So so relieved I'm still in the hotel though and not back in that hospital. All looking promising with the weather when he is due to arrive in this world. So hopefully we won't all melt in hospital too. Now on insulin for my gestational diabetes. I think with his arrival due soon they want to make sure his insulin levels are correct when he's born. I was a bit miffed as I thought I was doing well on the diet change but as the lovely Lexi pointed out they just want to make everything right by him. Now I can test everyone I please I've tested Dad and Mark....both on request. Mark passed with flying colours but my Dad keeps failing his tests. woops. He keeps going on about it!!!!

Lots of love to all. Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello ladies 

I've missed so much 

Simone- So happy to see you are PUPO - Everything crossed for you Hun xx 
Baby Bethany- Happy Birthday! I cannot believe a year has passed already! Whirl - hope you have enjoyed celebrating her 1st birthday xx  
Daisy P- So so sorry Hun 
Suzy- Sorry you have had a hard time recently - loving the ** pics... you are blooming Hun! not long now eek xx
Loops - hope you are doing OK Hun and Joe is good too xx 
Lexi- Not long now Hun.. hope you are feeling OK, not sure if I ever thanked you for all the info on ARGC! Thank You! i must say it did initially put me off for 2 reasons... 1. how intense it is with the monitoring and 2. the cost. However i have just noticed their success rates of 70% and I am booking a consultation.  
Heapy, Mungo, Ali, Grace, Charlotte and especially 10f&t sending you all lots of love and hugs xx 

AFM- Had a few weeks of burring my head in the sand and trying to forget all things IVF. I know I have to pull my finger out and start planning. We were kind of set on going to Athens but the more I think about it the more I talk myself out of it. ARCG is now on the cards - so what if I have stay in London for 10 days or so... 70% success rates make it worth while right? I am going to book a consultation ASAP 
Had my review at Nurture and they basically told me that they cant offer me what i need and advised me to look at ARCG or Oxford! Nothing more to report 

Sorry if i have missed anyone xxxxxxx 


My thoughts are with you all


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade hi honey, good decision re the Argc. Yes the monitoring is intense but that's part of the reason they are so successful. As crazy as this sounds of all my 3 IVF tx's the Argc one was by far the easiest for me as I felt in control and things were always being done. I also made the most of being in London for a cpl of weeks and made some great friends whilst I was there. You will just get into the Argc zone, everyone does and it becomes 2nd nature being in the clinic every day. With your history I would say you're a perfect Argc patient as they also monitor you post transfer. Search on here for a lady called bookish and read her diary - she had her daughter last week after failed cycles and miscarriages. Mr T helped her get her dream. Yes the cost is crazy but I just think we have one life and if you can get the funds together for me it became a no brainer and the money becomes irrelevant. If you want to chat more about it pm me and I'll give you a call xxx 

Hope everyone's ok - big day for me, another growth scan to check my bambinos then booking an induction date xxxx nervous as anything xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Promise to do a proper update later!  Just to say good luck to Lexi. Hoping your little ones are doing really well. XxX.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning


Lexi - I hope your scan goes well.  Would you mind sending me some info on ARGC please?  I'm thinking about our options and feel if we're going to try again with DH's sperm then we need a more specialised approach so we can say we've given it our best shot before we need to consider moving to donor sperm. 


Jade - nice to hear from you, when are you thinking of trying again?  


Simone - How are you?  How's the 2ww going?


Suzy - hope you're managing in the heat, not long now   


Love Daisy x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Jade, good to hear from you hun.  I have heard great things about ARCG.  Hopefully they can do exactly what you need to get that well deserved BFP.  Good luck hun.  XxX

Lexi, how did the scan go?  XxX

Whirl, hoping Bethany’s birthday was lovely.  XxX

Heapy, how is work going?  XxX

Suzy, how are you feeling?  Are you coping in this heat?  XxX

Alig, congratulations to your sister.    Glad the home study went well. Hopefully you will have a little one to soon too. XxX

Loops, how was the cake?  It looked yummy! Hoping you’re all well.  XxX

How are you Daisy?  Thinking of you.  XxX

This i’ll be in full Isaac birthday mode, preparing for his birthday so if i'm not around much its because of that.  I have been asked to write a series of blogs to mark his birthday for the charity.  I think because i'm an English teacher people think i can write!  I beg to differ, so if you read them excuse any inarticulate words!  I am calling it 'The Five Days of Isaac' and the blogs start on his birthday on Sat.  They will appear on the Running for Isaac blog, but there should be links on the ** page and maybe the Together We Can ** page.  I have done 3 of the 5 so far, and i have to admit, it's challenging to say the least!

Other news, the ST has started spreading down and its painful, hence why i didn't get to the Olympic Park today.  I decided i needed to try to go to work for Monday and Tuesday.  I won't get paid over the summer otherwise and we can't afford for me not to.  Plus, for my own mental help i have to face it or i will be panicking about it all summer.  I feel like i'm back to square one there and i need to face people as much as i don't want to, including the lovely Cara ( remember the one who told me she had her daughter so that meant i didn’t get Isaac!?!)  Goodness knows what she has been telling others, but she has made very little effort to talk to me! I get a lift in and home from a colleague and have just sat in the office with my leg up since i won’t be able to do much.  I don't want the stress of not going back to affect my PMA about the embryos too.  I am struggling with my PMA as it is and i so want to be calm!  Maybe going in for these two days will take some stress off my head?  

I am doing my Zita West CD and trying to remain focused on the embryos doing well, but i know by now it’s either worked or not, and i keep praying they have implanted    .  Hope is all that’s left now i guess.  Darren and i are trying to work out if we do a pee stick test on 27th, which is the official OTD date, or whether we leave it until the blood test on Monday.  With the day being so significant its hard to know what to do.

Anyway, this has been a massive 'me' post.  Apologies, i guess i have too much on my mind.  

Sending love.
Simone XxX


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one, my scan went well and both bubs are growing. I'm booked in for an induction next Thursday 1st August unless they decide to come of their own accord before then! I'm so excited and wow you should have seen hubby's face when the midwife rang and booked the induction - such a special and lovely moment as he's been so reserved throughout. 

Simone, I am keeping everything crossed for your BFP. Nothing will take away what's happened to you and Darren but god knows it would help you guys to look forward to a happier future. I hope Isaacs birthday celebrations go to plan, I would love to have come to your party and the venue and menu looks fab. Jonny and I will take some time on the 27th to think of you all xxxx

Daisy, I'll drop you a note re the Argc. I am obviously a huge fan but also Grace from our original pumpkins is an Argc success story. I'm just mindful of pushing anyone towards a clinic as it has to be right for you and Jade xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Lexi, such wonderful news!  So glad you're going to be meeting your little ones soon and all is well. Sending big hugs. XxX.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Think it's over ladies.  I've started to bleed. Brown blood. Can't believe this. X.


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, how much blood? Brown is old blood as we all know and could be implantation. How many days post EC are you? I had a bright red bleed 2 days before OTD. I know it's totally ****e but it ain't over til it's over love, are you too early to test? Xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

I'm five days away from OTD. I think that's too early. I think it's too late for implantation. Its brown and not much. I don't know anymore Lexi, I'm at a loss. Will let you know how it goes. Thank you hun. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

It's not too late for implantation bleed, I had mine 2 days before otd. Yes too early today bit I would test from Wednesday as should show up then. I will keep everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

It's gone red, but thank you Lexi. Hugs. XxX.


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - don't forget you have two in there and unfortunately you may be losing one of them but keep the faith alive just for now as there may still be hope.  Keep PMA-ing for me Hun


----------



## loopskig

Hi girls.
Just a quickie as we are away near St Austell with dog, plus mother and step dad. Mum couldn't resist purchasing a secret inflatable b*o*a*t* which has gone down very well, not literally. Nice long dog walk today and Eden tomorrow.

Sending love to Lexi & Suzy as you make your prep for the final hurdle. Nice to hear royal baby arrived safely but sure don't need all the constant non news reporting. I only really care about our 3 keenly awaited pumpkin additions!

Thinking so much of you Simone this week. My stomach is in knots worrying how you'll cope with Isaac's birthday so can't imagine how not must be feeling yourself. Just wish I could give your hand a squeeze. Mum and I are thinking of you and I'll say a little prayer with Joe Saturday.

Big kisses for Evan this week. Grown up chap. Bet there's plenty excitement chez Heaps?

Love to all xx x


----------



## suzymc

sorry I've not checked posts for a few days ladies 

simone - How is the bleeding? Has it eased up. I can give so much reassurance on bleeding at early stages as I'd say at least 80% of my due date buddies...including Lexi had a very early bleed. One lady bled so much we were all sure it was over but she had her twins a couple of weeks ago. I am going to remain optomistic for you. Hope to hear from you soon.

jade - good to hear you're off to the ARGC. Perfect clinic for you hun. If nurture have advised it too then that's the best plan. Keep us updated

loops - lol, bless yay thanks hun.

hi to everyone else

5 more sleeps.... flipping struggling now though. Boy does it feel like he weighs a lot!!! Which is why I haven't been on as I have been avoiding my laptop as I can't seem to sit in a decent position to type and I am terrible at spelling on my kindle...Lexi can vouch for that. I don't know how Lexi does it with two..... anyway I promise to check in before sunday avo.

love to all and lots more sticky vibes and  best wishes for Simone. I hope the weekend goes as well as it can hun


----------



## Simonechantelle

Morning all,

Loops, thank you sweetie. Its a tough week and i'm not sure how we'll cope, but i do know we will be standing at the end of it. Maybe not particularly straight, but we will get though this.Hoping you're okay. XxX

Suzy, thank you for your positivity - it helps. I have been thinking of you so much this week. Big day for both of us on Monday, think you're is slightly bigger though! If i don't get on here before Monday again, i'm sending you so much love and good wishes for Monday. You get to meet your amazing little boy soon, and there is nothing in the world as special as that. You will be brilliant! Good luck lovely and make sure you get as much sleep as possible this weekend! XxX

Lexi, i will get on here before next Thursday to wish you the best i'm sure, but i hope you're doing okay and managing to rest up before next week. Sending love. XxX

Hi to everyone else. XxX

Didn't had no time to pop on here until now, sorry to those with important news I've missed. I doubt after today i will get time to pop on again until my OTD on Monday now. I have no idea how we are going to cope this Saturday, and for that matter the whole week up to Thurs. This OTD in the middle of what i'm now causing 'Isaac's week' feels wrong in a way. I know that i will be so happy if we get an BFP and is that right? But at the same time the thought of an BFN is devastating, and i know it will make the week harder. Bleeding seems to have stopped, but i have a lot of clear discharge and i've had some pain too. We definitely are going to leave testing till Monday now. We decided tomorrow will be hard enough.
Tomorrow we have decided to spend Isaac's birthday at the Southbank. We will go to the grave first thing, then head to St.Thomas' after. There is a park outside the hospital and we have decided to have a picnic there. It seems to be the right thing to do as it was his home for 6 days. After we are going to the Aquarium to do something we would have done with him, then Darren and i will spend the rest of the day at the Southbank, go for a walk by the river etc. Sunday is the charity party and then Monday is OTD. Then i have to get to the first anniversary of Isaac's passing on Thursday. I am going to spend the day writing the blogs for 'The Six days of Isaac' and there will be one every day from tomorrow till Thursday. It will be accessable from these websites as of tomorrow if any of you want a read:
https://www.********.com/Running4Isaac
http://runningforisaac.blogspot.co.uk/

Lexi and Suzy, don't read Mondays blog. It's about what happened the day Isaac was born and i don't want it upsetting you guys. XxX

Okay, i'm off to get myself a decaf coffee from Starbucks. I fear this blog writing is going to take me all day!

Sending love to all.
Simone XxX

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello pp's

Just popping by to send much strength and love to simone and dh for the coming weekend and OTD    

Suzy and lexi almost there much love to you both for meeting your baby pumpkins

Donna


----------



## Simonechantelle

Donna, thank you sweetie. Hoping youre doing okay. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, sending you both love and strength to get through the days ahead. Your plans for Isaacs birthday sound lovely and glad you have planned to do something nice together. 

I hope and pray you get the BFP you deserve next week and will check in to hear your news - I cant begin to imagine how tough it will be to write your blog, I will in time read them and give them the thought and consideration they deserve. 

Lots of love hon

xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovely ladies 

Just a quick one to say lots of   for Simone this weekend and my love and thoughts are with you for the week ahead. X x

Also a huge week for 2 other lovely ladies and just wanted to wish you all the best for your big days Suzy and Lexi, I can't believe how quickly it seems to have gone (for me anyway lol)

Lots of love to all

X x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you 10fingers. I hope you're doing okay sweetie. XxX. 

Thank you too Lexi Hun. You may not want to read them.  I don't think they're very good!  XxX.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thinking of you Simone x


Suzy and Lexi hope you are both ok, not long now, sending you both lots of love x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Daisy. I hope you're doing as okay as you can be. XxX.


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Just wanted to say to Simone that I will be thinking about you this weekend and the week ahead, it is going to be an emotional one. I hope that you get your much wanted BFP on Monday. 

I can't believe that Suzy and Lexi are so close to meeting their little pumpkins and wish you both all the best. 

AFM, we are having another weekend clearing the last few bits in our spare room, so that we can think about decorating, but should it be pink or blue? We both still have no feelings either one way or other but guess this will be dicussed in our next couple of home study's, which are individual ones..

Anyway hello to all and have a good weekend, 

Ali x


----------



## Heapy0175

Loops - hope you are having fun on hols.  We are being quite low key tomorrow as we are off to visit the welsh half of the family the week after to celebrate too

Suzy & Lexi - best wishes ladies for your exciting times ahead.  Can't wait to see pics and hear name choices!

Simone - as always my thoughts and love is with you.  I can only imagine how hard this time is for you both and it still seems so unfair that you are marking the occasion in memory instead of how it should be. I really like your plans for both Saturday and Sunday and hope that the strength of love between you helps you to get through the next week together.  Fingers crossed for OTD and   that its a BFP for you.  Don't blame you for waiting until Monday.  Well done on the blog writing and I will be reading it and am sure my heart will break at each entry, as I know yours has been since those days last year.  Birthday hugs and kisses for our extra special pumpkin boy Isaac.  I know he will want to be with you as much as you want him to be here!  

Ali - good luck on the further clear out.  Get a pink and blue! Hahahahahaha

AFM - off to tesco in a mo to buy some cake making stuff.  We are doing afternoon tea and cake as a get together to mark the occasion with family.  Having to make some dairy free bits so birthday boy can join in the feasting.  Think I will probably start the day at the soft play area to have some quality time together as I feel like we don't get enough of it now I am back in work.


----------



## loopskig

Tears have started here in Cornwall for you and Isaac already Simone. Expect they will continue for the next 6 days and beyond. I'm so sorry that what should be a celebration for you is another marked mourning. We are here for you and we love you xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## loopskig

Ali,
Animals are pretty good unisex way to decorate for a tiny friend. Joe had yellow (lemon zest that turned out more like hi vis vest, to kid extent that he could have done with being born wearing shades) with zoo transfers on the walls. Did you see Suzy's nursery pics? Reckon pale green/yellow/red are the way forward. Obviously no Reading kit colours ;-) Xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Just wanted to pop on today to let Simone and DH know I am thinking of you both, your plans sound a lovely way to mark Isaac's birthday I am so sorry that what should be a happy celebration is a time of mourning for you.  I will be thinking of you both over the next 6 days, especially on Monday, and will be reading your blog.  Lots of love xxx

Ali how about if you can bear it waiting until you get the matching paperwork for your little one?  You will get a few weeks before they are placed, and can then decorate it in whatever their favourite colour / toy / interests are.  Hope the assessment continues to go well.

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## suzymc

Hello lovelies....

simone - can't stop thinking of you. My heart goes out to you even more on this difficult weekend. Thank you so so much for your lovely message to me. I have everything in the world crossed for Monday for you hun but for now you need all your strength for this weekend. I have decided I'm going to take a quiet moment once home to read all your blogs. I totally agree with what Lexi said about reading them. I bet they've been a great release of emotion for you. 

donna, alig, loops, 10f&t, heapy & daisy princess - thank you 

heapy - how did the cake making go? even more sloppy kisses for Evan

10f&t - it's all gone v v fast for me. still seems unreal.

afm - watch out for a post from Heapy. I've asked my Dad to update her with my news. I'm a bit in denial really so as not to worry about everything. Not worrying stops the worry!!!! 

Lots of love 2 all Suzy xxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - thoughts of love with you, Darren and Isaac today  .  Thanks for sharing your feelings and story in the blogs.  Today's was lovely x

Suzy - I did orange cake with American style frosting and scones.  All made with goats milk and soya spread so he could tuck in too.  Luckily the rain stayed away until near the end of our family gathering


----------



## Simonechantelle

Just popping on very quickly to say thank you all for your messages of support. I am shattered and very emotional. I am dreading this week. Sat was very difficult but we got through it. OTD tomorrow. Bloods first thing then a phone call around 3pm I think. Will update properly tomorrow. Thanks to everyone who is reading the blogs. XxX. 

Suzy, wishing you all the best tomorrow/today (!) sweetie. I'm looking forward to hearing your good news. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Sorry everyone for not posting for ages.

Simone - have been thinking of you this past week. I   tomorrow you will get your BFP that you so very much deserve. There are just no words.....you are one incredibly brave lady.hope tonight went well. Isac would be very proud of his mummy and daddy Xx

Suzy - I know you probably won't read this until after the birth now but again thinking of you and excited for you.looking forward to seeing pics of your son.xx

Lexi not long now my lovely. Keep us posted. Hope all goes well.xx

Ali - of course you are more than welcome to come round and assist. I will send you a pm. Glad things progressing well with adoption.xx

Big hugs to everyone else. All good with us. Must get some sleep now. Xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Dear All, Suzy and Mark's baby boy was delivered safe and sound at about 10.45 am. Suzy had to have a general and is still in the operating room. She is doing fine. Baby will be in intensive care until this pm. Weight is 3.4 k which we think is 7lbs 7.5 ozs. Mark says I can tell you the baby's name , which is Jamie Daniel. We have seen the baby, he looks gorgeous. More news to follow xx

Hi ladies,  please see the message from Suzy's Dad.  Knew you would all want to know asap. Xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh, I'm so so pleased to hear they're both okay! Hoping Jamie is out of intensive care very soon and Suzy recovers soon too. Sending love and congratulations!  XxX


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Fabulous news!! X


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

for you today Simone x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great news, I'm so pleased xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Chuffed to bits for Suzy and   for Simone xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

So pleased for Suzy, hope she makes a speedy recovery and gets to see Jamie very soon...

   for Simone, will be checking later for news. 

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Heapy, thank you for your update.  Suzy, if you get to read this anytime soon, so so happy for you and Mark.  Congratulations  .  XxX

Alig, wow!  Deciding on room clours is so exciting.  Hoping you don’t have long to wait till you know!    XxX

Heapy, how crazy that i didn’t realise Evan and Isaac shared the same birthday?! I’m so sorry!  I was caught up in my own world!  I hope he had a lovely birthday and you all enjoyed this special day.  Happy belated 1st birthday Evan!    XxX

Loops and Whirl, thank you for your kind works   . Thank you for reading the blog too.  I had to be coaxed in to doing it, but it has helped me to remember things i had buried and been good to do something for my beloved son in such a way.  XxX

Lexi, thank you so much for your kind words  .  I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best.  I’m sure all will be fine and i hope your are getting as much rest as possible before the little ones are here.  I’m sure you’ll be nervous, but you’re going to be so fantastic.  Sending love  .  XxX

Donna and Daisy, i hope you guys are okay.   XxX

10fingers, thank you so much for your kind words and prayers  .  You have gone thorugh so much yourself and i really appreciate them.  Sending love.   XxX

Hi to everyone else.   XxX

Thank you for your kind words.  Sat was difficult as we knew it would be, but we remembered our sweet boy and got as close to him as we could on the London Eye too!  It was a special day, and it wasn’t until i got home that i got upset about it all.  Yesterday’s party went well too, and we had a really good turn out.  We had a beautiful Norah’s Ark cake donated by a local cake maker.  It usually costs £250!  Will try to upload the pic as it was stunning!  What a wonderful woman!  Blog is is being widely read and thank you to all who are still reading.  Are they okay?
I am dreading this Thursday and not sure how we will handle it, such a tough week coming up... but we do have some good news.  Isaac will have a little brother or sister after all!  I got a BFP!  Shocked, terrified but happy!  The nurse rang us early and we could hear cheering from the other nurses in the room from down the side of the phone! They are obviously aware of what happened with Isaac as he was a product of that clinic and just hearing them cheer just brought it home to us and Darren nearly collapsed in tears!  HCG is 759 and i am due for a scan on 20th August.  I am being cautious already and know we still need to get to the scan.  God willing we do    .  

Thank you for all your support lovely ladies.  I really don’t know what i would have done without you these past how many months!  I love this thread and you guys so much.  

Right, some phone calls to make and then a lie down as i got about an hour’s sleep last night!  Plus i need to get tomorrow’s blog ready.  Will try and pop on later.

Sending love.


----------



## Whirl

OMG Simone huge congratulations!  I am so pleased that you have had some good news and Isaac has a little brother or sister.  Will be praying that you get to the scan on 20th August and all is well.  It feels like Isaac is looking over you and Darren.  Would love to see the pic of the Noah's ark cake.  Yes, I have been reading your blog and it is more than ok, it is incredibly moving, difficult to read but important and a lovely tribute to Isaac.  Lots of love     

Suzy many congratulations to you and Mark on the birth of Jamie Daniel.  I hope you are all doing well.

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Amazzzzzzzzziiiinngggggg news! Back later Simone. X


----------



## sturne

Simone -     big congratulations. So pleased for you. Xx

Suzy - many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy. Looking forward to seeing pics soon. Xx


----------



## Lexi2011

OH WOW!!!!!!! Simone, what fantastic news honey. I am so happy for you and Darren, i'm almost speechless as to what to write i'm that bloody thrilled for you. I 100% believe Isaac is looking down on you both and has played a hand it getting you your BFP and him his brother / sister that you all deserve. & what a whopping HCG reading - thats higher than my first one! Anyway for now just enjoy this moment, I hope it helps to make the next few days somewhat more bearable. ACE ACE ACE news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suze my love, hopefully you're starting to come round a bit now and will be getting your first snuggle with Jamie soon.      . I'll write more on our ** group so for now just HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXXXX

Group   ladies, this thread has been a lifeline for us all over the past 2 years and we have much more happy news ahead xxxxxxxxx

I'm off for a good old cry xxxxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Simone, amazing news, a little brother or sister for Issac, so pleased for you      
I know you now have another wait until the scan and you are understandably cautious, but I have a good feeling that everything will be ok...

Bye for now 

Ali x


----------



## Daisy Princess

OMG mega Congratulations Simone - Lots of good news today xx


----------



## mungoadams

hello ladies!

I am so sorry for not having been around. It's been a very difficult few months and needed some space from FF I am afraid. Sorry!

Anyway, I emailed Suzy a couple of times as new DD was v near.. and she told me that Heapy would be posting on here.. sooo CONGRATULATIONS SUZY! I am so so so happy for Suzy and Mark and welcome to Jamie.       

CONGRATULATIONS to Simone and darren! That is such fabulous news and so pleased to hear you have some positive and happy news lots of very sticky    to you simone. So sorry that otherwise this week was so hard  . 

10ft so sorry havent been in touch and still up for that meet up! how are you doing?

lexi hope you are doing well? i know its not long now.

Ali fab news about the progress. how exciting to start thinking about decorations. yellow or green sounds like a winner to me.

heapy did you and your boy have a fab day?

sturne, daisy, whirl, loops, how are you all doing?

 to you all . If anyone is thinking of organising something for Suzy, would love to contribute, even if i think i dont really deserve to!

afm sort of ok-ish. Been finally having extension done, which though stressful takes my mind off the FET coming up (ET last week Aug we hope). Main reason for no FF is that I am in complete denial about approaching my '6th' go and it is a bit hard to pretend this isnt happening with you lovely PP's  At least it is just FET - certainly couldn't face a fresh cycle; but finding it very hard to get motivated or feel positive. slowly gearing up though and will get myself into a positive frame of mind somehow no doubt and come on and try to be a better PP. love to all. so sooo soooooooo plsd for suzy & mark; and simone and darren! xxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Quick one for: 

Simone -  Congrats on your brilliant   Thinking of you xx

Suzy - Yippeee! A HUGE Congratulations on your safe arrival    xx 

Love to everyone else


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - some things are just meant to be and timing wise this is perfect and a gift from your little man who would so, so want to be here right now.  I am so happy for you both and fully appreciate your cautiousness but I am going to shout wahhhhhhooooooo from the rooftops for you.  I didn't realise you didn't know that our boys are birthday twins.  Don't worry you have had lots of special planning to do to celebrate Isaacs day in the best way and it sounds like it was a wonderful way to mark what will always be a special day.  I am reading the blog and must say it is so beautifully written and so heartfelt. Thank you for being brave enough and open enough to share it all.  I texted Suzy your news as I know she will be desperate to hear.  

Mungo - glad to hear you are well.  Feels like your FET has come around quickly but I bet it hasn't for you guys.  I will have my positivity vibes flowing for you as ever.  We had a nice, low key family thing on Saturday and I am now trying to rearrange the lounge to fit in the toys! May have to chop up the sofa!


AFM - I am so happy with the good news flying around and next will be Lexi with her happy update.  So exciting and am looking forward to hearing more pumpkin growing news!  Xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Whirl, Sturne, 10fingers, Alig, Jade and Daisy thank you for your messages. Really sweet of you all. XxX

Suzy, i hope you and Jamie are doing well.  XxX

Mungo, thank you hun.  I felt very similar when i went through this fifth cycle – i couldn’t believe i was in this position.  I pray that your FET goes really well and you get that well deserved BFP soon.  XxX

Heapy, thank you hun.  I would love to shout from the rooftops but not quite there yet!  Shout as loud as you ike for me!  I didn’t realise and i just don’t understand how i didn’t?!  I love that they are birthday twins though.  Your beautiful Evan and my angel.  XxX  Thank you for reading.  XxX

Lexi, I couldn’t survive without you FFs too.  I really hope all goes well on Thursday.  I’m sure it will and in no time you will be holding your beautiful boys in your arms.  Thinking of you and sending love.  XxX

Hi to everyone else.  XxX

Still trying to get my head around it all.  I don’t feel any different really apart from having a lot of clear discharge, which means i’m running back and forward to the loo all the time just to ‘check’ it’s nothing more!  20th can’t come too soon!  I have a GP appointment next Monday to have my ST checked and i’m going to ask to be referred to a Fetal Medicine unit straight away – UCH or St.Thomas’. A bit far from me but i don’t care. The thought of being pregnant for 9 months and being in the situation i’m in now with Isaac again terrifies me, so im not taking any chances this time!  Hopefully all goes okay on the 20th though – that’s the next hurdle. 

We’re trying to book to go away for a week.  This cycle, the enquiries and Isaac’s birthday and approaching anniversary has taken its toll on us.  I’m too scared to fly, so we’re currently looking at a cruise to Norway (thanks for the tip Louise!).  Or, a week in Scotland.  Whatever works out a bit cheaper.

Other than that, i’ve been blogging and watching tv today!  Very lazy!  Think i’ve had about 4 hours sleep in 48 hours so i’m not being too hard on myself for still being in PJs!

Sending love to everyone.  XxX


----------



## Martha Moo

Wow

I missed a day and what wonderful news 

Simone 
So so happy to hear your news so well deserved Isaac has been watching over you I am sure, I hope you have a super holiday wherever you choose to go.

Suzy and Mark many congrats on your baby boy I hope mum and son are now having lots of cuddles together

Lexi lots of luck for meeting your babies 2 more sleeps I think 

Hope evryone is doing ok

Donna


----------



## loopskig

Just painte d nails to bad typig 
Suzy I am thrilled thrilled thrilled for your fabulous news. welcome baby Jamie. you have been so wise in taking your time to choose such a perfect mummy. all of us love her so much and youw il even more!!

AND SIMONE I can hardly contain myself. Keep sticky tiny teense. You are so precious already and have your big brother to watchov er you. What a rolleroaster this week for you. every day must be but this is more intense than usual.

Wish I could spend a bit more time payig you allsoome proper attention.

Dnna - thank you so much for loking out for us. you do a great job of keeping up with all our background stories and are (almost) as good as Heapy as knowing the right thing to say at all times!  

Feel like I miss you all heaps at the moment. do we need to wait for Suzy to bring baby Jamie over before we get together again? Or do we need to schedule a group baby care sesh with the Turner Quads? I don't have any dates to offer til end Sept but with our recent spell of fab news I feel like I'd quite like to have a pumpkin date int he diary!

Netx stop double Pawson Trouble!....... GOOD LUCK LEX xx x x x x xx xx x x

Big love to all - especially Jade and Mungo,
Loops x


----------



## Whirl

Just a quick post to say that Sarah I will be thinking of you tomorrow, lots of love


----------



## Heapy0175

Go Lexi go......woohoo.......they are coming sooooon!


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone big love and hugs for you tomorrow.  Love always and thinking of you both


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Heapy. XxX. 

Lexi, wishing you all the best tomortow hun. Good luck and can't wait to see the photos of your gorgeous boys. XxX.


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Simone, thinking of you today and have just read your blog with a little tear in my eye. Isaac was so special, love and hugs to you both       

Lexi, you probably won't read this, but wish you all the best today as you finally get to meet your little pumpkins...

My DH has his individual session with the SW today, so I am off to my mums this evening so they have some privacy, wonder what will be discussed? Mine is next Friday...

Bye for now, take care 

Ali x


----------



## charlotte80

Hello Pumpkins

Suzy - congratulations on the arrival of Jamie. I hope you are being well looked after.

Simone - great news on your BFP, Isaac has definitely been watching over you. Your blog is beautifully written and a real tribute to your soon Isaac. I can only imagine what a difficult week you have had and hope those closest to you have been a strength of support. 

Lexi - hope all is going well and we hear news of your new arrivals soon.

Hello to everyone else. Sorry no more personals but I am reading and keeping up to date with you all.

C x


----------



## Whirl

Simone, just want to say that I am thinking of you and Darren today.  Isaac was so beautiful and courageous, thank you for sharing your time with him in your blog.  Love to you all


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - how you will have got through today will have been a miracle but I know that together you and Darren will have stood side by side to help each other.  Your blog is so heartbreaking and for anyone who has held a loved one as they leave you and spent all the painful hours before feeling helpless and like you want to try and hide you all to escape what is coming, I know they will all associate with things you have written.  I know there are many points you make that i can relate to in an experience a few years back.  Saying goodbye is the hardest thing to ever endure but in your case is ten thousand billion trillion worse as it was just too tragic for words and an experience that should have been prevented and had a completely different outcome.  Your son is so bloody gorgeous in his pictures xxxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ok big Suzy update.  Firstly she wants Simone to know how happy she is for her BFP and that she sends her love for this week.  She has had a bit if a tough time of it and has had to have a second op due to bleeding and left over placenta.  Because of this she will be in hospital a while longer for monitoring.  They are both thrilled with Jamie and he is very laid back.  Her DH has been amazing as he has had to step in and help while she gets back on her feet more.  Although its been hard she wouldn't have it any other way and she says it is so worth it


----------



## loopskig

Did a bit of HoF work... let me know if any changes.

 Charlotte! Lovely to hear from you. Have been wondering how you are getting on?

Can hardly contain myself waiting for an announcement from Lexi.

Simone darling I am in the process of setting up sponsor page and will be sending you a couple of candle pics shortly. We do talk about Isaac often but Joe was particularly interested yesterday and managed 2 mins of sitting quietly and respectfully with me before he launched into an assault course which involved jumping off highest point of sofa. So I mostly had my reflective time once he was in bed. We are thinking of you always but especially this week which must have been unbelievably hard on you and Darren. Where to go from here! Well, to a scan which I bet can't come soon enough darling. Massive hugs to you xx x x

Suzy/Heaps - thanks for the update. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from your tricky time of it Suze. Then the real fun starts... 
Big kiss for Baby J from Auntie Loops xx x

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Ali - top of the HoF (you next!!!!!)



loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin Wassup? Wagwaan? Important dates*
> Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! Adoption SW Visits Aug 2013
> Gutter Girl Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS FET Sept 2013
> Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes
> Holistic Hippy 10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy eggs/immunes
> Daisy Princess (Mids) MF
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  Bethany Mae 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Chief Psychologist Heapy Linda (Swindon) Dodgy tubes  Evan Neville 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  Joseph Peter 27/7/12 7lb 15oz
> Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper Give up and enjoy  Joe 26/12/08
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF   19/12/12
> McD Challenger Grace (London) Bit of both   28/2/13
> Buttley Michelle (Notts)  Victoria 19/3/13
> The Celeb Sturne Sharon (Berks) Male Factor?     James, Joshua, Lauren, Emily born 30/3/13
> Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids  Jamie Daniel 29/7/13 7lb 7oz
> Maggie's Mum Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11  twin boys due Aug 2013 C- Sec 1/8/13
> Isaac's Mummy  Simone (N London) Long-term RA  Isaac Colin 27/7/12  29/7/13 Scan 20/8/13
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3?
> Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3/Adoption?
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens?
> 
> *APPROX. TOTAL: 18 BABES & BUMPS*


----------



## loopskig

Wondering how Lexi getting on hoping radio silence is just due to being busy busy with twin twin boys boys. Thinking of you darling xx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you everyone for your kind messages of support over the last week. It's been quite a difficult time but we have got through it. We spent Thurs at St.Thomas' for counseling, went to see Isaac at the cemetery and then came home to light a candle at 6.56pm. It's only since yesterday that it really sunk in. I've found the last two days a struggle full of much guilt also about our recent BFP. We are of course really happy, but it seems so bitter sweet too. I think it's just going to take some time. 

Lexi, I hope all is okay and you and the boys are doing well. XxX. 

Suzy, hoping you're recovering from this last op, and will up be out very soon. Thinking of you. XxX. 

Loops, that's such a kind thought to do a sponsorship page- thank you. Bless Joe for sitting quietly!  XxX 

Thank you Heapy for your kind words. Goodbye is hard whoever you have to say it too. It feels impossible when it is a loved on though. Big hugs. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else and sending love. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Just a quick one, no babies yet. The induction process hasn't been as straight forward as we thought! I haven't responded to the induction drugs so its taking a long time. All being well they should be able to break my waters soon. So I'm 3 days in and not even in bloody labour ;-) xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Bless you Lexi!  Hoping it happens soon for you!  Thank you for keeping us updated. Good luck Hun. XxX.


----------



## Whirl

Lexi how frustrating for you!  The babies obviously wanted a few more days of staying put!  Hope you are not too tired and frustrated, and that you get to meet your little ones soon xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey all
sorry just v quick as have big deadline at work...
suzy that is fab news, but hope you are well and truly on the mend. fantastic to hear jamie is doing well!

lexi, really hope today is the day!   

simone hope every day it gets a little easier.  

was away all w/e and working till midnight several nights last week, so not had time to post. will post properly this eve to everyone else but got to dash

xxx


----------



## mungoadams

here goes!

Ali, fab to hear about homestudy & getting on well with SW! You have had at least 2 now right? How amazing to think that you could have the big OK in October. That is such wonderful news. Are you hoping to have one or a sibling group? Even more exciting to  be getting involved with some looked after children hun. How did it go? Also how did dh's session go. Rather intriguing for you 

Great news about your sis, but I understand the mixed feelings. It is so hard sometimes! However, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. That is very sad indeed. 

Hey 10F&T how was the hols? Sounds fab! 

Daisy princess So sorry to hear about the BFN and to not have been here. Huge hug. We all know how it feels, and after MC it is even worse  I think.  Read your diary hun. lots of hugs and hope you both feel clearer soon. Lots of thoughts for you for your review tomorrow. 

Charlotte - Huge hugs. Very glad to hear that are doing counselling. You are welcome to shout you are not fine as much as you like here. What we want to hear is how you are!  Life is just so utterly pants sometimes and is going to take time for you & dh to heal and decide where do go next.  

Whirl - wow can't believe time has flown and your are back at work! How is it going?  Glad bethany has a good birthday.

Hey heapy, how is work going? What cake did you make for the birthday boy? Sorry this is a bit bitty, but reading back over other posts and thinking of other things I didn’t ask! Did you chop up the sofa?

Loops, wow sounds like are getting superfit during Operation Running for Isaac! Would love to join you, but I am of course hoping that will not be for at least 9 months or so! Sounds like all that running & sunshine has had an effect on mr kig! Hilarious!

Would love a meet up, but weekends if at all possible?

Hey Sturne, fab to hear you got out without the babies and even better that they are all putting on weight not surprised with all that feeding lol.  How are you doing? Are you still getting lots of help? Do think of you regularly.

Suzy, scary to read your post from your wait nr Poiters. Sounds very scary. Think I would have preferred the ward at Northants!  That was scary enough and only me to worry about. Thinking of you, Mark & Jamie every day. x

Simone sounds like the superficial thrombosis was very scary and very frustrating to be off work for 3 weeks too.

Your activities for isaac sounded very fitting. Only 15 days to your scan now! Norway or Scotland both sound fab, have you decided yet?

Lexi so sorry I wasn’t around when you were having a stressful time of it. Must have been very worrying to know one of the babies was growing a slower, but of course huge relief for you both to hear about the growth spurt.

Jadey - how are you doing with ARGC?

AFM  Phew that took ages to write lol. So much news. 

FET is only 3 weeks away. I have occasional moments of calm but mainly tears & nausea. I have done hypnosis CD and yoga every day, plus some X-trainering, so I am slightly better than last week. Unfortunately last week work hours were heading for avg of 14 a day, which have to cut back to be in shape for FET. 

We had to run the gauntlet of seeing my dad and his partner and also going to BiL's birthday party for the first time since I was in hospital. Most ppl at the party just did a lot of oggling at me, staring at my waist line (as if you can tell from that!) and asking 'are you ok' type questions with a very pointed expression. Not great in a roomful of people, all listening!

Of course one person did very casually drop the emotional bomb of are we 'doing any more IVF?'. Why do ppl ask so casually in company with others?! Really gets my goat! I was vague and tried to ignore it; but I do get so wound up about it.  

My dad eluded to my 'recent tragedy' when we saw them (not at the party! Dad doesnt really do social stuff). Yes I guess it is, but not sure it helps to hear someone else say that, though I do have to remember with parents they were very worried I would pop my clogs... Suspect I have helped kick start another manic depression episode  he was definitely not right and has given up reading (a really worrying sign has he normally reads at least 3 books a week). 

On the bright side, saw my mum, who is admittedly not exactly healthy but is broadly speaking doing really well all things considered, so that’s fab. 

Building work is going S L O W L Y! they will still be here when I get back from FET!!! They are nice guys doing a great job, but that is not exactly ideal. We had to make really difficult decisions about our 2nd spare room, which we're cutting in half to make a single room & bathroom. It is now a bit smaller than we wanted because of pipework. If this FET doesn’t work we may be adopting and I am TERRIFIED of a strict SW & panel saying the room is too small. We cant afford to move now. BUT the work really needed to be done as downstairs would have been v hard to deal with 2 kids & the bathroom was close to a hazard  trying not to worry. Builder could not understand why I was obsessed with the bedroom size! Got to laugh I guess... At least they are lovely blokes and doing a lot at cost (real cost! we get the bills directly). so really i must count all my very lucky stars, especially as  at last we hve some rain and my poor allotment gets a drink 

love to all


----------



## loopskig

Suzy how perfect is little Jamie? Can you believe there was ever a time he wasn't with you. Hope you are recovering nicely and that you will soon be taking your boy home to check out the fab nursery you have prepared for him!

Simone any sickness? Did you with Isaac?

Mungo am I right in thinking Fet means no risk of hyper stim? Only had chance to skim your nice long message but Will come back it. See you are struggling with the usual busy bodies who think its their right to make you feel sh!tty. Fack 'em

Lexi CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

As for me...

I'm going to post link to my run for Isaac in a bit.

I expect most of you who are in a position to put up some funds have already done so, so please don't feel any pressure to sponsor again but if you can think of anyone to forward this to I'd appreciate it xx


----------



## loopskig

From lexi ********...

"Is a very proud mummy to Henry Matthew (6lbs 13oz little whopper) and Louis Joseph (4lbs 8oz) born at 1.11 and 1.14 this morning. We'll be in hospital for a while so will update pics when we can. Head over heels in love with our beautiful boys x"


----------



## loopskig

The past week has marked what should have been the first birthday and sadly the first anniversary of the loss of my friend Simone's precious baby, Isaac.

I will be doing a little run in his memory at the end of this month and would very much appreciate any support you are able to offer in the form of sponsorship via this link or cash/cheques in person. If you are able to do so, you will not only be supporting a very worthy charity but also making a difference to a family who have been through what most of us can only begin to imagine in our worst nightmares. 

www.virginmoneygiving.com/LoopsrunforIsaac

And if you would like to share or forward this link you are very welcome!

Thank you in anticipation of your help, Louisa xx 


/links


----------



## mungoadams

Congratulations Lexi.    wonderful news. 

Loops ignore long waffle just focus on your bit. Will sponsor you x


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies

Thanks loops for updating our news on here

We are both so happy and relieved they are here safely. Henry came first with the help of some forceps, swiftly followed by Louis a cpl of mins later. It was a long process having been induced on Thursday and then eventually delivering in the early hours of Monday morning but they are worth the wait and simply gorgeous.

Our beautiful boys are doing well, we've had a few challenges getting their blood sugars stabilised so Henry has been on a drip which has meant he's been up in special care - only because there's no room for him on transitional care which has been a total pain as we're currently separated.

We are prob getting transferred to another hospital that has a larger transitional care ward today so we can all be together until feeding is established and we're ready to go home.

I'll post more when I'm home - which I hope will be the end of this week

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations Lexi xx  Fantastic news


----------



## mungoadams

fab news lexi! 
     
Hope you get moved soon so Henry can spend more time with Louis and his mum and dad.  

xxx


----------



## sturne

Lexi - congratulations hunni, so glad your little ones have arrived safely.  Can't wait to see the pictures of them. I'm sure it won't be long until your all home together. Xx

Suzy - hope you all are ok. Looking forward to hearing how he's getting on and seeing more pics. Xx

Mungo - glad your mum is doing ok. I will have everything crossed for your FET in 3 weeks time. I know what you mean with ref to people asking is that Ivf! So many people are commenting on the quads, which is to be expected but one of the first questions I get is, is that Ivf, or can't be natural! Gets right on my nerves too. Anyway I think people are just thoughtless and tactless sometimes!! Xx

Loops - good for you to do isacs run. I will be donating shortly.xx

Right gotta dash, next feed due. Always thinking of you all and would def love to meet up if we could arrange something. Xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Lexi, congratulations sweetie!  I am so in love with your boys!  They are gorgeous!  Hoping the transfer goes smoothly and soon, and that young Henry is off the drip soon.  Big hugs mummy!  XxX

Loops, thank you so much for al you’re doing to raise money.  We will give it a plug on ** soon.  Darren’s going to try and get the day off work so we can come to support.  With my RA i can’t drive so far, but hope that Darren is able to come and drive me!  Thank you sweetie.  XxX

Suzy, hoping you’re recovering and that Jamie is doing well too.  He is such a little cuty and completely in love with him too!  XxX

Mungo, keeping everything crossed for FET.  Praying that this will work and you’ll get that BFP!  What a difficult time that party must have been.  Not the same, but i get the stares a lot at social functions.  I’m glad to hear your mum is doing better.  I hope that your dad starts to get a bit better too hun.  Big hugs.  XxX

Hi to everyone else.  XxX

My GP was lovely and he’s going to try his best to get me a referral to St.Thomas’ fetal medicine unit.  It’s well out of my catchment but hoping that because both Isaac and i were transferred there that it will help the case.  He is also going to fax my useless Rheumatologist and try and get me an appointment.  She has ignored my last three messages and email.  Other than that, starting to feel panic about the 20th.  I need to get a hold of this anxiety!  Darren and i are going away for a few days next week to Yorkshire so hopefully that will help.

Other than that, no morning sickness or any real symptoms for that matter!  I do have a lot of clear discharge which freaks me out a bit as i’m constantly running to the loo to check!  I also have a few tummy pains which i pray is just wind!  

Hoping everyone has a good day.
Sending love.  XxX


----------



## charlotte80

Lexi - congratulations on the birth of Henry and Louis   
Hope you are home soon
C x


----------



## mungoadams

hi all
Hope suzy, Marc and Jamie are well - hope the mummy is much better now 

hope Lexi, dh, Louis and Henry are all well and mum and dad are enjoying the time with the gorgeous boys!

Loops lots of luck with the run!

simone fingers crossed for that referral. Boo to horrid symptom checking. hope you get that lovely ervical plug and things calm down on the loo trip/knicker checking front. but i think thats very hard!  

Sturne, cannot believe ppl say that to you!   . Why on earth does it matter?! Grrrrr. You have you lovely babies and went through hell to get them. I dont think you can understand unless you have been through it.good luck with those feeds. you must be soo tired. do think of you and all the feeds on a regular basis.

Daisy & Jade been thinking of you both

off for scratch tomorrow so hopefully this one will be less excruciating. spoke to george last night who suddenly decided to put me on provera today for 6 days & so after 2 hours running around managed to get a pharmacist with it in stock.. but dh got stuck on a14 and boots now closed so cant take it today as i am supposed to  i really hope this doesnt affect things.  blinking ivf. off camping tomorrow night so prob wont post till sunday. unless scratch is like last time in which case no trogging up peaks for me! love to all xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, long overdue catch up! 

Mungo I'll text you back in a min! X

Charlotte hope you're doing ok - enjoy your hols x x 

Simone bet you're still pinching yourself! Congrats again and enjoy your break x

Sturne lovely to here from you, hope you're ok! Saw you in print when I was having my nails done the other week! It was quite a random moment to see you looking at me from the magazine rack!  

Lexi - more congrats! So glad you're home now and I'm looking forward to lots more pics of the boys x x 

Loops how are you my dear? So lovely to hear of you keeping Isaac's memory in such lovely ways. Good luck with the run x x 

Hello heaps and whirl, hope you guys and your newly one year old are well x x

Hi to anyone I've missed and of course, a little message of more congrats to Suzy for when you get to read this on your mammoth catch up! Jadey speak soon my lovely x x daisy thinking of you x x

Afm 
Am officially in the 3 month window to November cycle. Yikes is this really happening again. So it's vitamins agogo again and start acupuncture again in a couple of weeks. Had some bloods done and my Amh just for the hell of it and its a paltry 3.56   'low fertility'. So hope the DHEA etc helps again and maybe short protocol means ill get a few more eggs. Been quite down the last few weeks, think its the realisation it's happenjng again and fear of failure, but also my hip has seriously flared up again so need to get a referral and physio etc. again. We've decided we're not telling anyone this time round - everyone knows we have problems but I don't want the pressure of having to keep everyone informed.

Love to all xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well?

Quick catch up with you all....sorry if I'm a bit behind with news etc. 

10ft, didn't realise you were changing protocols this time. For what it's worth I think that's a great plan and know you'll get better quality eggs this time. We must Skype hon so you can meet the boys - will txt tomorrow xxxx

Simone, how's things? Has the news sunk in yet? I missed quite a bit of Isaacs birthday etc so hope it all went as well and gently for you as can be expected. I saw on ** you guys are on hols somewhere so hope you have a good break xxxxx

Mungo, hope the scratch goes well. Sounds like Dr G is on the case with you. Everything crossed xxxx

Sturne, how are things with the fabulous four? Xx

Charlotte lovely, hope all is well with you. I know you're home now etc so hope the recovery is going well and you are feeling bright in yourself xxx

Whirl, hope all good with Bethany xxx

Jade, any news on the Argc? Did you make an appt? Xx

AFM we came home on Friday, I was literally climbing the walls to get out of there. Was on transitional care ward with this girl who watched Jeremy Kyle and bloody emmerdale farm on repeat blaring out of her tv all day and night so it was a good job they sent me home - for her sake  

My mum is staying with us for a cpl of weeks which is a god send as we're getting help with the night feeds. I'm a bit scared about when she leaves but hey ho. 

The boys are amazing, we're in a 3 hourly feed routine so getting snippets of sleep here and there. They are completely gorgeous and I feel very lucky to have them. 

Anyway I won't go on anymore, thinking of you all loads and hoping and praying our lovely Dr G works his magic for our next 2 pumpkins. 

Xxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Lex & Suzy, glad to hear you are home safe where you belong and having fun getting to know your new best friends.

Everyone else OK?

Much love,
Loops xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey guys
v quick one from me
loops how did the run go?

lexi & suzy fab to hear you are both home and well. good luck with the feeds..hope you are both getting some sleep.

10f&T   . sending you an sms when we're on the road. hopefully see you next week? some positive news - george said he is now over 80% BFP for 35 and under..! obviously for me not entirely to be relied upon, as its an FET but fab news for you. 

thinking of you all xxx

AFM. the scratch wasnt too bad... still non bendy catheter going around a greater than 90 degree tilt was fairly excruciating, but thanks t my v full bladder only took 10 mins. made me feel really sick & then had to take some codeine for the cramps afterwards, so had a hard job not throwing up.. one green lady wondering around london  !but still much better than last time and all in a good cause  AF finally started today (have been on provera so got a bit worried when AF didnt appear when i stopped the provera, but got there eventually). i am off to the lake district on hol today, back on friday, so i can have an intralipid... then scan on 28th. staying in B&B tonight as its our wedding anniversary and the high winds are not conducive to putting our tunnel tent up. camping in wasdale from tomorrow and cant wait! absolutely gorgeous and very peaceful. have a great week all.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo that is a good stat! I assume bfp tho and not live birth rate? I wish I was under 35! All being well will see you next week - I don't think we will be going anywhere now x

Love to all x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Loops, Darren is going to try and get the day off work so we can come to your run – in fact i think he might try and run it with you hun!  XxX

Lexi, i’m glad you’re all doing well.  The boys are just stunning.  Good that you have your mum to help.  I can imagine one is hard enough but twins must be very hard work!  XxX

Suzy, Jamie is so very gorgeous.  Glad you’re back home and are doing well.  XxX

Charlotte, hoping you are doing okay hun.  Are you back to work in Sep still?  XxX

10fingers, after the past two failed and abandoned cycles i kept this last one very quiet too.  I couldn’t face explaining it to everyone again.  Nov won’t be too far away but starting all the vits, supplements and diet now will have you in brilliant shape for then.  I’m hoping the hip settles.  I have RA in my hip and it’s sodding painful so i sympathise.  Hope the physio can help.  XxX

Mungo, glad it went okay and you got through it, painful as it was!  Hoping you have a restful and well deserved break.  Happy anniversary hun.  XxX

Hi to Heapy, Sturne, Jade, Daisy, Whirl and everyone else.  XxX

So, we got back from Yorkshire on Friday.  We had a very peaceful time.  Couldn’t do a lot apart from drive to places as walking is very difficult at the mo.  We had to rush straight to the estate agents on the way home to exchange contracts!  We are completing on this Friday coming and I can’t believe how much we have to do!  However, the Superficial Thrombosis has flared up yet again and walking without being in a lot of pain is near impossible.  On doctor’s orders, I am to ‘sit back and direct’!  Whether that happens is another matter but I know I need to take it easy.  The doctor thinks it has flared up again because of a change in hormones.  It started last time whist on the IVF drugs so it makes sense.  I’ve had antibiotics and I’m on blood thinners, but that’s all they can do.  Hopefully it won’t carry on spreading down the superficial veins in my leg and just go away!  In the meantime I just have to wait it out. 
Big week also as we have the 7 week scan on Tuesday.  I feel complete dread if I’m honest.  I just lack the ability to think things will be okay.  Darren is getting annoyed with me as he thinks I’m being pessimistic.  I call it realism.  After Isaac it’s hard to feel hope.  I do try but it is hard. We did get in to St.Thomas’ though!  It was like finding out we had the uni of our choice!
This Wed marks a year since we buried Isaac.  It seems so impossible that it was a year ago.  It feels so raw some days still.  We also have a meeting with the local hospital’s directors about the Independent Enquiry on the 30th.  They have still yet to send us a copy of the new internal enquiry they felt the need to do after the damning Independent one.  They are seriously taking the mick!

Anyway, hoping everyone has had a lovely weekend.

Sending love.
XxX
.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank goodness Baby Smith is measuring fine and has a heartbeat. We are so very grateful and relieved. Now we pray we get to 12 weeks with no problems. It was measuring 7 weeks and I'm 8 tomorrow but its still It's in normal range they said although I'm panicking a bit about that now!  All the nurses were crying and hugging us. Our consultant even came out to see us. He wants to write to St.Thomas' at 12 weeks if all is okay so they scan carefully and regularly. They are so good. Just trying to stay calm. Thank you all for your support. I could t cope without it. XxX. 

However, just to ruin my day , the new internal enquiry has arrived just now from our local hospital. I'm devastated. Not only do they get Isaac's name wrong, they are still but taking responsibility despite the Independent enquiry findings. Of all the days! Will update a bit later. 

Sending love. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

Simone, great news about the scan lovely. All sounds very promising. My babies never measured on their exact dates and sounds like your little S is well within the healthy ranges. 

How dispicable that they spelt Isaacs names wrong :-( I hope the next steps you take with them will make them stand up and realise what their actions have caused. 

Mungo, glad the scratch went well. Wow they are great success rates for ZW xx

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Great news Simone about the scan  

Continuing shocking behavior around the report


----------



## loopskig

hi beauts,
Hope all well.

Thinking of Mungo especially and keeping everything crossed for you  

Simone darling, hope the move gone OK. Must feel very strange opening a new chapter. Plenty more happy memories for you to make in a new home and never forgetting your beautiful angel. Any idea what your plans are yet for next Thurs? I did email Darren a while back with some options.

LOVE to everyone xx xxx


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies
so sorry I've been so awol. I have just come on for the first time since I left you all and read back just now.
Jamie has for the first time since we got home gone to sleep in his moses basket during the day so I can two hand type at last!! 
Thank you all so so so so much for all your messages. It means so much to me thank you and I feel rotten for only being able to reply now. I meant to come on every day but I seem to have key tasks set out for each day and rarely do any of them. lol. 
loops - what you wrote about Jamie choosing his Mum made me cry. so sweet. thank you.
Jamie is just an amazing little boy. He has been rather hungry the past few days which means he's been a right grump and a little difficult but we can cope as he is here with us and there's a lot worse things in the world. I am forever thankful and grateful and I still can't believe he's here.
Anyway I won't go on

simone - that is amazing news about your scan hun. fantastic. so so happy for you I can't express it into words. I hope all goes well with your move. Sorry to hear your leg still isn't great

mungo - wow it's all happening soon. everything crossed for you hun

10f&t - eek! back on the crazy train too. I hope your spirits can be lifted.

loops - good luck with your run hun. sent you a wee donation yesterday

Mucho love to everyone else. Hopefully I can get back into the swing of personals asap. I hope you're all well. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxx

*MEET?* - Me and the gorgeous Jamie will be over in the UK towards the end of November. So would love a get together if that's possible. Also v v desperate to meet the amazing quad babies if that's at all possible? I could do the Saturday the 16th nov or the Sunday the 24th of the week after. I know it's a loooonnnnggg time away but hopefully that'll help organise us all a bit better. I think I'd prefer the 24th as no offence to my Mum she would have to tag along on the 16th as she is travelling with us. 
I know have to find out from my SIL how on earth I get a French passport sorted for him
Will be back on soon with more news and to start keeping in touch PROPERLY with you lovely ladies.


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for ages.

Suzy congratulations again on the birth of Jamie.  He is gorgeous, and I am loving all the ** pics!  And super clever boy to be holding on to his toy already!  I read the birth story, how traumatic for all of you.  How are you recovering?  When is your apt about the remaining placenta?  I am around 24th Nov but not 16th, would love to meet up but as I have made a lot of the meets already please put others first.

Loops hope you Joe and Mr Kig are doing well, lots of luck for the run on Thursday.

Simone so glad the scan went well, hope the next few weeks until you get to twelve weeks goes quickly.  I hope you are settling in to your new home, and that you are directing not actually doing anything strenuous.  So sorry to hear about the hospital internal enquiry and not even getting Isaac's name right is insulting.

Lexi how are you and your lovely boys?

Mungo hope you have a lovely time camping and happy wedding anniversary!  I am hoping and praying that the FET will work for you     

Charlotte how are you doing?

Sharon how are you and your little ones?  Love the photo of you all at the coffee shop do you manage to get out much?  How are they sleeping?

Hi to Jade, Daisy, Grace, 10fingers, Heapy and anyone else I've missed

AFM just got back from camping in Cornwall and it was really lovely to spend time together as a family.  I have been back to work for 5 weeks now, doing three days a week.  The first two days are fine but if I am honest by the time it gets to the third day I really struggle.  I know it has to be done though so can't complain.  Bethany is so grown up now and into everything.  dh has a lot of uni work so don't get time to post much, but  I am always thinking of everyone.

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
sorry havent posted earlier.. explain in a mo

lexi fab youre home and hope youre getting some sleep with the boys?

loops how are you hun? have you been off work during the hols? GOOD LUCK for thursday!

10f&T was soo nice to see you on monday tho sorry i moaned lol.  must try to catch up more regularly after i have got this cycle out of the way 

whirl thank you hun, where did you go camping? have been camping so many time sin cornwall and devon! lovely and great with bethany. did she build any sandcastles? i can imagine the 3rd day at work must be really difficult.   at least you know she is having a fab time without you.. not sure that helps entirely.

simone that is such wonderful news about your scan. we are all very nervous right the way through i think, and only natural you will feel so anxious   . However once again shocked and horrified by the hospital. Getting Isaac's name wrong is beyond words & their continued refusal to accept responsibility must be incredibly hard. when are you moving? this week?

Suzy phew glad to hear from you. was a little worried   let us know when your appt about the placenta is... hope jamie is giving his mum some time to rest? you must still be pretty sore after the 2 ops? are your parents still at yours helping out? I am sure M is running around after you both 

love to all xxx

afm, had a lovely time camping & walking in lakes. got seriously lost on a tricky ridge walk, which dh found 'exciting' (this is a VERY bad sign!), but other than being 3 hours late we came out unscathed and it was up there with my top 5 walks (including some in nepal & andes). the campsite (wasdale) was very tranquil. so came back in a good frame of mind.. dh had to drop me off @ the stn for my intralipid appt in london and he went home to find the builders had taken out the kitchen & bathroom, but had had lots of problems so no bathroom, just the old loo in the middle of the new extension (where bathroom used to be)! I am rather emotional thanks to the oestradiol, so had a dam good sob on train home. We have decamped to SiLs house, which is empty and only 40 mins away and we're so grateful to have that.  Dh is back to school next week, so we have to move back in this w/e so we are praying for a bathroom to be fitted in time. They promise to be nearly finished by Friday 7th, with the bathroom done and most of the kitchen fitted.. which is a bloody good job as thats prob FET day. Not great timing at all, but I am trying to look on the positive side - currently the 'room' (has no plaster, and holes in the external wall..) with a toilet in it is probably bigger than the lavatory the queen uses  cant really use it as neighbours would see me on it though  .  Off for D12 scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed everything is ok and the transfer can be booked. feeling very surreal and nervous with bouts of butterflies now. here we go again...


----------



## mungoadams

MEET - Sunday Nov 24th gets my vote. I might just have had a 12w scan by then!


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies just a v quick afm update.. lining is 11.5mm and they like it to be above 8mm, so we're good to go for next thursday 5th for transfer! feeling a bit more real now. booked a hotel for the night in london (as thats what i did on my BFP & although i think it probably makes no difference, perhaps it does psychologically). off to chill  before a carotene protein fest dinner of sweet potatoes, bean quinoa salad and portabello mushrooms. yum!


----------



## Whirl

Mungo that's fantastic news will be thinking of you next thurs.  Glad you enjoyed the camping - we love camping.  We went to court farm campsite near st Austell, our favourite places were the Eden Project, lost gardens of Heligan and Mevagissy.  How annoying about the building work, I know it will be worth it when its done but can empathise how frustrating it is to live in such chaos.  Hope they manage to get it done by next week.


----------



## loopskig

Mungo - amazing job. good work you clever girl growing that lovely lining! Looking forward to seeing your 12w scan pic when we get togehter in Nov.

Whirl - we stayed at Carlyon Bay in July and did most beaches from Fowey to Portholland during our week there and also Eden. Cornwall rocks. Last year Porthleven and expect we'll be Kernow bound again next year too. Bet Bethany loved the seaside. Is she up on her feet all over the place and making you exhausted?

Simone - Really hope you make it up tomorrow. Will message you my number now. Running for Isaac shirt has arrived and its even brighter than it looks inthe ******** pics! Joe has got his sunnies on. 

Suzy - whaooooooooo VERY excited to meet the new boy in your life. will look at diary shortly but basically arrange what you like, where you like, when you like and I WILL BE THERE!! Even better if we can work it on Sharon's turf or somewhere suitable for the Turner babies.

Heaps? my unusually quiet pal. hope all ok xx

 10FT

what news from the rest of you too?

AFM just picked joe up from his 36hr holiday in Chesham with Nannie while I was at work Tue/Wed.  Starts school full time tomorrow then its my run in the evening.

THANK YOU so much Ali, Suzy, Shirl for the sponsorship xx x x xxx

Loops xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Loops good luck for your run, you are doing such an amazing thing and hopefully will raise lots of money in memory of Isaac. 

Mungo it is all sounding positive with your lining and I wish you all the best for your FET. 

Will make you all jealous now as I spent the day with Sturne and the quads last week, it was a lovely day and I got lots of practice with bottle feeds, nappy changing and bathing. Sturne you are doing and amazing job and don't know how you cope and thanks again for letting me spend time with you all. Will definitely have to do it again soon...

Suzy and Lexi, hope all is going well with your new little pumpkins. 

Simone, good news about your scan, I am really excited for you. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok....where is Heapy? 

AFM we are over halfway through our Home Study sessions and last nights was very intense about the effects of abuse on the children and what to expect. We have some more individual and joint sessions booked in for Sept and still looking at November panel. On Friday we are going to tea with a FC of a 2 year old boy and also have an adopted 11 year old daughter, we are looking to giving them some respite care with the little boy and also is a great chance to ask lots of questions. They can also report back to our SW about how we coped, which can all go into our report. 

Re MEET, I would prefer the 24th Nov as the 16th is my birthday. Can't wait to meet you all again and the new arrivals. 

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## loopskig

Right then, has a look back at posts re: meet up. and see its 5 vs 2 for 24th vs 16th so I'm calling that confirmed.
If anyone else is in please make a note in red and I'll try to keep up and record in HoF so we can remember who's coming. Plenty of time to work out exact venue but maybe around Oxford to make easiest for Sturne.

Easyish trains from London.
How good is that for you Charlotte?

Lexi you and 2 or 3 boys would be welcome to stop halfway at ours in Leicester.

Ali - we'll still be sure to celebrate your birthday too


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone!!

Sorry it has been such a long time since I posted, I promise I do still read but just hardly get time to respond...but next feed now at 11.30pm so hopefully I can have 10 mins interrupted time to write my post. Babies are being quiet at the mo!!

Where do I start,so much happening!!

Simone - I am over the moon for you that you got your BFP and Isaac will have a little brother or sister. Pleased the scan went well. Hope you are settling well into your new home. Just read on ** about Darren being nominated for most inspirational dad. Great news. I hope he gets it. You guys are both amazing and have been through so much. You are often in my thoughts. Xx

Loops - hope the run for Isaac goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Xx

Suzy - Jamie looks so adorable. I read your birth story (well some of it). You went though so much, but now I'm sure it was all a distant memory as your precious boy is your life now. Loving all the pics on ********. He has some cute outfits. Looking forward to the meet in nov and I can meet your little man. Xx

Ali - it was lovely to meet you last week and you are welcome anytime. You hada very calm manner and the babies seemed very relaxed and happy around you. You are going to make a top mummy! hope Friday goes well. Will be thinking of you. Next time we are in Newbury we will give you a shout for coffee!! Xx

Heapy - sorry I never got around replying to your pm. Again, you are very welcome anytime to visit us. It wasa shame you couldn't come but hope Evan is better now. Xx

Mungo - Oohhh I'm excited for you. Great news on your lining....glad you enjoyed your camping trip.xx

Whirl - cant believe how quickly Bethany is growing up. Love the pics on **. She is such a cutie. Glad you had a nice time in Cornwall. Xx

Lexi - how you doing Hun? How are the babies? Hope you are managing to get some sleep!! Xx

10ft - not long now, will be keeping everything crossed for you. Xx

Love to everyone else xx

Afm- babies are all doing great. Girls are now the heaviest weighing just over 11lb. Boys are just over 10lbs...they need to play catch up now.they seemed to have gone off their milk and getting them to take it is a real struggle. But they are still putting on weight so guess that's the main thing. They have been discharged from eye clinic and they are all fine.they also had a check up last week at hospitl checking everything, and dr seemed happy with their progress. Sleeping has got better, they now sleep right through the night, except Lauren who still wakes up about 4.30 for a feed. We normally do last feed about 10 or. 11 and they go round till 8 ish. But i have decided I'm going to start waking them up about 7 so that they end up having 5 feeds a day, as if they wake too late they only fit 4 feeds in. We have had lots of visits from friends and family,including the lovely Ali who it was nice to finally meet. 
Dh was away last week in San Fransico as he has started a new job and had to go there for training. It was quite hard on him being away, we all missed him very much. Thankfully I have some great assistance from volunteers and my mum who has been absolutely amazing. I wouldn't be able to manage without her help.
Crazy as we might be, we are actually going back to Athens On the 8th Sept to see Penny...we thought we would try our 4 frosties!! JOKE!!! No we are going back to show her the babies and to say thank you. I can't imagine my life without them. Even though I get so tired, life is never dull anymore. They are just amazing. I am so happy!!

Ref meet - am free in Nov so just let me know time and place. Obviously I would prefer somewhere closer to where I live if you want me to bring the quads. It would just be more difficult to travel far on my own with them, but obviously it's up to you girls. Can't wait to see you all again and meet some of the new arrivals.

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Loops - just read you post....thank you for thinking of me xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies 

Sturne lovely to hear from you and hear the babies are doing so well. Just had a sneaky peak at the blogs and wow they have grown and look so like you both x

Loops well done on completing the 5k! Jo is just th image of you, absolute little stunner x

Ali all sounds like its moving on well with the adoption process, best of luck with it all x

Mungo have dm'd you, but great to hear its al systems go go go! Hope home becomes more like home real soon! 

Whirl hols sounded lovely and loved your ** pics, I really need to visit that part of the world soon x

Suzy good to have you back on line! Enjoying hearing about Jamie's progress on **, hope you're all doing ok and enjoying the new man in your life x

Lexi how are you doing Hun? 

Jade how dee hope you're well speak soon x

Heaps where are you we miss you xx 

Hi to everyone else

Afm spirit is lifting a little thanks ladies. A lovely family wedding last week, Dp was best man, I had a few cheeky drinks. Wish it could be me one day but it seems a very distant dream! Got a new fence finally and it's painted in a lovely bluey green and its lovely to look out and my soul lifts rather than sinks. We are sadly lacking in flowers though and lots to do, but awesome progress finally. I'm back on gluten free, vits and acup again and getting a comfortable seat on the ivf traing again, choo choo x


----------



## suzymc

*meet - 24th is perfect with me. yay, also would LOVE to meet the quads so anywhere more to suit Sturne is great with me. Oooo Jamie is soooooooo looking forward to meeting his Aunties.*

*heapy* - ?? all ok hun?

*whirl* - aw thanks so much hun..... more pics to come soon. Jamie's having a Daddy day today so I'm getting lots of things done. But photos keep getting put back on the 'schedule' lol. Loving the Cornwall pics that you put on **. Bethany looks like she's really grown up too hun. She's so pretty, bless her

*mungo* - thanks hun. rest..... what's that? lol. It's not something I really remember but obviously wouldn't have it any other way. No my parents had to go home 2 weeks after his birth. But they are back in 2 weeks for a long weekend. yay. Oh hun Mark is just amazing. He does all the cooking and helps out loads with Jamie. lol @ your DH actually enjoying getting lost. Yeah! He's nuts. How are the builders getting on? I hope things have progressed well. Oh my goodness. FET is sooooo close for you hun. How exciting. Loads of these       Will send loads of positive vibes for you. Great news on your womb lining and staying overnight in a hotel sounds a good plan

*loops* - Sooooo how did your big run go? I was sending you good running vibes on the day. So hope you can make the meet. We have a massive due date baby meet up the day before the 24th so maybe Lexi can travel down with J a bit further the day after? *Lexi?*

*ali * - all is good here thanks... Sounds like things are moving along well for you. wow that does sound intense

*sturne* - hehe! I'm guessing all 4 babies being quiet is pretty rare? Seriously don't know how you do it hun. It's soooo hard to find time with just one. Aw thanks hun regarding Jamie and what happened. Aw glad you like his outfits. Most of them are French but I am about to spend some of his social money on some Next clothes. We're at a point now where 1 month is almost too small and 0-3 is way too big. Don't know what to dress him in anymore. lol. Ah wow, their weights are just great hun. Strange the boys have gone off their milk. Gosh! that's so great they mostly sleep right through the night. lucky you! OMG you had me going there about going back to Greece. I fell for that one. What a lovely thing to do.

*10f&t* - thanks lovely. All great here thanks. Good to hear your spirit is lifting. Aw bless you regarding marriage. You have each other, that's the main thing. Are you getting any gardening done this weekend? All the best for your choo choo ride hun

*afm* - I had my last placenta scan yesterday. It still hasn't properly died off but is now very weak so fingers crossed it does die off soon. It has 4 more weeks before they decide what to do. I still have the pregnancy hormone in my blood because of the placenta so I have to keep having blood tests until I test negative and then hopefully my 3 month bump will start to shrink as it's rather depressing me!!
Jamie has been diagnosed with reflux. So as you can imagine feeding times can be hard, especially the after effects. We don't get a lot of sleep at night because of it. But it's amazing how much you can go on very little sleep. His smiles are more than worth it all but it's very upsetting seeing him struggling so much after his feeds. Mark is just amazing with him and does all the cooking now and lots of other things to help. I've been given the all clear to clean and drive etc again but he's currently still doing everything. Anyway so excited about November

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hello ladies

Wow I've missed so much...

Loops- Congratulations on your Run! Love the pics- sorry I couldn't be there, I had hoped to make it over to Leicester but was in London for the whole day. Hope you enjoyed the day hun xx

Sturne- HAHA you had me for a split second about going back to Athens!  It's lovely that you are taking the babies over to see Penny. Wishing you a stress free trip and hope the quads enjoy their first holiday. Oh i forget to tell you i loved the Take a Break Article and so did all my work colleagues  xx

Ali- seems like you had a great day with Sturne and the Quads  xx

Suzy- Glad to see you are home, in good health and your family unit is now complete... Loving the pics of Jamie, he's a cutie, hope the feeds get easier xx

Lexi- Loved the going home pictures!!! Such a special moment for you and your new family brought a happy tear to my eye for you hun. Thinking of you lots at the moment whilst waiting around on stairs at ARGC  xx

Mungo- Hope you are doing ok and feeling positive about FET. sending you lots of   Where are you cycling hun? xx

Simone- Good luck for your scan! So pleased for you. Hope you are feeling ok and getting lots of rest xx

10f&T - Hey Hun, glad you enjoyed the wedding... you will have your special day! Garden sounds FAB, i will look forward to seeing it in the flesh soooooon xx

AFM- Had consultation at ARGC last week (god what a full on, no frills experience). I am now half way through the monitoring cycle, back in on Tuesday for full immunes testing. All good so far.

Meet sounds good... Hopefully I will make it xx

Love to all xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

hello ladies quick one to say 24th is good for me all being well - I might be in my 2ww then


----------



## suzymc

jade - hiya sweetie. Aw that would be great if you can make the meet. Can you mention it to Michelle aswell please and see if her and her LO can make it too? Aw thanks for the compliments for Jamie. Good to hear you've been to ARGC and that things are moving along. Would you say you like the place? Let us know how all the tests go. Everything crossed for you

10f&t - aw wow. would be lovely to see you too. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can make it and how exciting regarding timing

afm - New milk is making him a bit better but now he's pooing bullets instead of cow pats.... hahahaaaaaaaaa I knew you'd all love to hear that. 

Love to all, I hope you're all having a super weekend
xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies, v quic one for me

loops.. well done! fantastic job! has Joe started school? how was his first day?

suzy ooh poor jamie, lots of positive vibes for you to get it as sorted as you can. no nowt about reflux so cant offer much else   hope you slowly manage to up the sleep. lots of finegrs crossed that the placenta gets weaker  

jadey fab to hear from you and wonderful to hear you are at argc, huge   for your monitoring cycle hun. i am still at ZW. its frosties so wouldnt move even if wanted to.. and no plans to do another fresh ever again after last one 

whirl, that sounds like a great site! how long is your dh studying for? 

sturne sounds like you are doing amazingly. 

10f&t choo choo indeed lol. will pm you x

afm putting my feet up. have a temporary bathroom - at least a bath and toilet, though the kitchen is still non existent, using a camping stove & table amongst the rubble.   it is done for friday when i get back from london & fet. back to work tomorrow & not sure quite how I am going to manage as they need to take the toilet out again..
ali wow that is amazing news about the work you are doing with LAC. bound to put you and dh in such a strong position - o course youre going to get approved. but will also help tonnes when you have your LO.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi all,

Sorry i've been awol for the last week. Moving has been a bit of a nightmare, but we're in. We have no phone line and hence no wifi, so having to cope with the rubbish 3G on my phone! Hopefully it'll hold out whist finish this message!

Loops, i cannot say thank you enough to you for the money you have raised. You were brilliant on the run and it was so lovely yo meet you, Joe and Paul. Your boys are fantastic! Hoping the camping is going well! Thank you for the beautiful frame. Did you manage to copy the photo from **? XxX

Suzy, your Jamie is gorgeous! I'm so sorry to hear about the reflux. Hoping that settles down soon. Hoping that pesky placenta dies off soon too. You'll have your figure back in no time i'm sure! Thank you so much for your very kind words. We are still in shock I think, and of course anxious, but Darren's doing a grand job at being cheerleader and trying to keep me positive! XxX

Whirl, thank you hun. Hoping you all had a fab time in Cornwall. XxX

Mungo, i'm praying that this is your time hun! Hoping all goes really well on Thurs and that you'll have your well deserved BFP in no time! Get stuck in to that protein! XxX

Alig, wow! Half way through! That's fantastic news. A friend of mine is looking in to adoption and i might pick your brains for her at some point. That report will be glowing i'm sure! XxX

Sturne, i'm glad all is well with the troops! I can imagine life is certainly no where near as hectic as it was previously! I bet you're doing brilliantly though! XxX

Jade, glad the monitoring cycle is going well. Hoping the tests go well too and are informative. I hear wonderful things about ARGC XxX.

Lexi, recent photos are beautiful. XxX

Hi to anyone i've missed. XxX

Meet in Nov sounds good, and i hope i can finally make one!

So, as for me. We had an enquiry meeting at the local hospital Isaac was born at on Friday. They brought the big guns in - The Director of Medicine, Director of Nursing, Head of Midwifery, my old Obstecian, Head of Patient Safety. They clearly just wanted us to go away, and tried to alleviate it all by saying they knew they had messed up. However, rather than want to talk about the 6 individuals who failed to do their jobs properly on the day, they kept going on about 'systems' and 'procedures'. Darren and i weren't being fobbed off though and we persisted. We managed to at least get the midwife we first saw investigated as she had quite blantly lied about the amount of blood i lost. She called it ' a small amount on my underwear', when in fact it was actually so bad they had to clean my legs up, the bathroom up and throw away my clothes! We didn;t get much further so will be meeting with them on the 27th Sep to continue. 
I also had my booking in appointment at St.Thomas', and was amazed at the amount of monitoring i would be getting: wo consultants and a specialist midwife team! Also, scans at the Fetal medicine Unit too. 
Saturday i had a bit of a nightmare. I started to have yellow/brown discharge with blood spots. Completely freaked out and ended up at an EPU. They did a scan which confirmed bean was okay, and i promptly burst in to tears! I have never been so relieved! I am off to see the GP tomorrow if i can get an appointment after work to have the discharge investigated.
Speaking of work, my phased return is at an end, and i will be going back to school full time. I'm dreading the awkwardness and having to deal with that crazy Cara woman! But my priorites and now in check and i know i need to reduce my stress. I've managed to move my bereavement counselling to after school on a Thurs, but need to get permission to move my CBT to after school on a Wed which will clash with our weekly school meetings. Hopefully they will be understanding! ST is still not great. It has spread a bit down my calf but i'm going to wear my sexy support stockings and hopefully manage to get through work!

Hoping everyone has a good week.
Sending love. XxX


----------



## Lexi2011

Jade - Eeeeeeeeek, I am so excited for you. Great decision made there hon, get ready for a crazy experience. The best advice I was given was hand over your credit card and your mind at the door and just go with it! A cp
of my friends are have tx there soon too, you'll become an Argc pro in no time. Best of luck to you - any questions just shout. I have got some bits I can send on to you that will save you a bit of cash Xxxx

I'll catch up with personals later on this week - all good with me, my boys are wonderful xx


----------



## jadeyjade

Lexi - EEEeekkk Thanks Hun!! Yes i agree with that advice and am so glad I had you to prep me and give me the low down on ARGC because I probably would have just walked out had I not known. Defo no frills and no expense spared on the sofas, screens etc lol. Have to remind myself RESULTS!!! have sent you a PM xxx

Mungo- Yes of course you are at ZW... sending you lots of   for this FET. I am a believer in FET i worked for me but i didnt know about immune issues then. Let me know if you need some london company xxx

Suzy- of course I will tell Michelle about the MEET... Im sure we will both be there with Baby V  WHat location we looking at? ARGC was full on and a bit of a whirlwind... good job I had an idea what to expect or I might have just walked out! RESULTS RESULTS RESULTS hun xxx

Whirl- Hope you and bethany are both doing ok? love ** pics of Bethany, she is growing up so fast! xxx


----------



## suzymc

hiya lovelies

mungo - thanks hun. Seeing some improvements on the new milk already but still won't go for more than 2 sleeps in a row. Bit tiring but not comlaining. Aw I really hope the toilet us up and running. All the best for tomorrow hun       

simone - aw lovely to hear from you and thanks for your lovely words. that is so so great that you're getting lots of extra monitoring and attention. Just scandalous about that nurse writing down that you had a 'bit' of blood. Covering her dirty lying back the silly moo cow. Sorry you had to fight your corner a lot at the meeting. Darren really is a star isn't he. Maybe what happened recently was an infection? Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again although I'm sure it's nothing to worry about it would just be better if it wasn't worrying you. All the best for coping with crazy Cara. You can do this hun!!! Oh that would be just fantastic if you can make the get together. It would be so lovely to meet you at long last.... and hopefully Charlotte too

jade - aw thanks re letting michelle know. Not sure really whereabouts but we have plenty of time to organise. I am hoping we can leave it to our social secretary (ie, Loops) lol. Gosh! That does really sound full on. 

afm - hcg still going strong in me  was hoping it was gonna be more near 0 by now. Darn

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

just a quick post...

suzy oh crikey. I am really  that hcg comes down for you.  hope those poos get a little softer lol.

simonechantelle that is fantastic news that the scan showed all ok. Discharge isnt uncommon and I know how a little how panic feels - see this sheet on spotting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284798.0 what did your GP say? could you ask your clinic? however, i cannt believe what the nurse said. hugely frustrating  . As Suzy said I am sure you can cope with Cara and work generally. I know it must be incredibly hard but you have been amazingly strong. 

jadey lol results indeed  ARGC are fab so though i know its IVF bootcamp it will be worth it when you are choosing baby names!

afm well house will not be finished and the builder is going on holiday! i know they will finish it (mainly because we have paid them installments so they would lose out if they dont!), but i am so gutted to be living in a building site during FET. The house is awful, chock full of rubble, brick dust and boxes everywhere..no room for yoga or meditation, no peace and quiet and very difficult to be motivated to cook healthily on my camping stove; plus i have to ask builders to go downstairs when i want to pee (no toilet on bathroom door). Next week at least they are not here so i guess thats good. gone are the days of having a clean and tidy house and time to relax during a cycle! unfortunately I have got a lot of work on next week and no time off.. so on the bright side i wont be here to see the building work and I will be distracted from obsessing! DH will have to do all domestic chores poor man. Wish me luck for tomorrow for a sticky sticky bean


----------



## loopskig

Mungo xx x x x


----------



## Whirl

Jade good luck for your imms testing tomorrow

Mungo lots of luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you


----------



## Lexi2011

To all our lovely pumpkin aunties, thank you so much for the fab pictures you sent us. Lots of love and hugs to you all Henry & Louis xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

A really quick post but I'll update properly on Fri. Mungo, wishing you the best of luck tomorrow.     XxX.


----------



## jadeyjade

Good luck to Mungo!    xx


----------



## mungoadams

Hey ladies v quick afm.. george did his best twice but cervx and retroverted uterus wouldnt play ball. Was excruciating didnt scream but did cry   . Never had such a bad transfer and ths is the 6th so not sure what happened. 3rd time lucky tomorrow at 11 with sedation   . Cant wait for the sedation to be honest . V sore and frazzled hehe.


----------



## Whirl

Mungo how traumatic for you I am so sorry to hear that.  I hope that the sedation goes ok tomorrow I will be thinking of you


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - eeeeek!  Now I do know what a transfer like that feels like with me having a corkscrew cervix And the hour and thirty minutes it too for my egg transfer with Evan. Really brave of you to go back again for more.  Hope it has gone better today

Loops - so proud of you for your run and you both made it look effortless. 

Lexi - the boys are very gorgeous.  I bet you are loving it tons

Simons - cant believe your update on the enquiry.  If there is one thing that makes my blood boil it is when professionals lie to cover theirs and the people around thems mistakes.  Whatever they say I think the facts will speak for themselves but I know it must be hard to be biting your tongue.  Hope that ST pisses off soon.  Glad move went well and you are settling in and that all is going well with project sibling

10f&t-  hope things are going well on the build up to tx.  Sorry I am so AWOL at the moment.  I would much rather be on here  

Suzy - loving my gorge jamie pics on **.  Keep em coming!  He looks so snuggly

Whirl - how's my B girl doing?  Can't wait to see what she makes of crimbo this year.

Anyone I have missed, hello and hope you are happy and well xxxxxx

Hello All,  sorry we haven't been on much.  I have been trying to read to keep up but with now working thirty hours a week and trying to juggle home life time is short.  The trench of weekend activities is also keeping me busy and I am now entering hen party, birthday and wedding season so looking at my diary I have no free weekend until after our mid oct holiday.  Apologies in advance for all the dodgy drunken photos that will be appearing on **.  Please remember what a lightweight I now am hahahahaha.  Anyway I will reserve both slots mentioned for the meet.  Can't wait to see as many of you that can make it and this time I will bring the havoc maker too xxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
am home and officially pupo! sedation seemed to do the trick. not quite sure what happened as lets say I am walking funny! but they're in  one grade A 7 day blast (!) and one grade B 6 day blast so thats fab. grade A was starting to hatch so george was v plsd about that. v lucky i had my progesterone chkd as its too low so now on prontogest injections in the bum which dh has to do. still sore from yesterday so imagine i will have a sore backside for a while! Jade and 10f&T recommend you insist on progesterone bloods on ET day. 

wierdly no one gave me a sheet like normal with OTD, so going for D15 hcg myself and tough if they dont like it. Next sat 14th is d day for me! house is not finished  i do have a working sink and builder seems so plsd he built the kitchen cupboards before he went on hols - but no drawers fronts (they nearly all drawers) so not quite sure how much use that is, but at least i have a sink...  just hope he has time to finish it before the next job  - wont be getting anymore cash until he does 

whirl thanks hun. yes was horrid, but glad i had a sedation today. was bathed in sweat & shaking and dont think that much adrenaline is really the best for embryo transfer so worked out well in the end i guess.

heapy wow you sounds busy. yeh think it was about 1hour in the end. not to be recommended but perhaps an excruciating et is a good sign lol.

love to all
x


----------



## loopskig

mungo darling - phew! sorr you had a tough time of it but sounds like you are all set for success with those little beauties on board xx x x

love to all xx x x


----------



## Whirl

So glad today went well for you Mungo


----------



## Lexi2011

Great news mungo, everything crossed for you lovely xxxx


----------



## sturne

Mungo sorry you had a difficult transfer but congrats on being PUPO.   

Xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi

Mungo sounds like you have been through the wars but so glad you are now PUPO, now the madness begins. 

AFM we are babysitting the 2 year old foster child again this evening, can't wait. He was a bit wary of us at first last week as you would expect but put all the theory into practice and just got down and played and by the end he was interacting with us both and speaking the few words he knows. Lets hope he remembers our faces later. 
Another individual Home Study session on Tuesday, to delve into my past again, bring on the physco analysing...!! 
Little bit worried as DH doctor refused to do his medical as hubby is struggling to control his diabetes, most of it his own fault. We spoke to SW and the best thing is to report it and then at least a plan of action can be put in place so DH is back at the docs on Tuesday. Also delving into finances and I took out a loan for treatment and this might be a problem as I will need to take time off and live on statutory pay and it is going to be really tight money wise. Starting to panic now that these things will see us rejected...!!? 

Ali x


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
sturne and ali thank you  and everyone else

ali - wow i am soo impressed by all the babysitting you guys are doing. sounds absolutely fabulous and i am sure that the sw will be quitely very plsd about it and it will REALLY help with the panel. it shows how comitted you are and how seriously you both take it. perhaps whirl will have some pearls of wisdom, but perhaps re finances it is a key issue to write a careful budget, building in some emergency funds and demonstrate what youre doing now to put even a few pennies by. tmoney saving expert has some fab tips and i do have martin lewis book somewhere so let me know if you would like to borrow it. happy to drop it in the post. i am sure you will manage.  i think when money is tight it also quite common to get the LA to cover the cost of some basic bedroom furniture for LO, etc to help get you set up. i think LAs can help more when necessary, so that might be worth exploring? i am really getting into the jack monroe food blog which has some amazing budget meals (and a lot are vegan as that tends to be cheap!) http://agirlcalledjack.com/category/below-the-line-budget-recipes/ . i am sure with the right support your dh can get his diabetes under control; and issues in your past can help to show how you cope with life up's and downs and actually are perfect for an LAC as you have already developed some of the tools for the things life throws at you. i really dont think this should get in your way. thinking of you lots. the assessment is a bit like the longest 2ww in the world isnt it hun? huge hugs for you and dh 

not going to deluge you all with afm posts. had to have chip shop chips last night lol as cant get new oven to work. am sure will figure it out but no instructions! healthy stuff for rest of week now tho. lentil soup for lunch! feeling positive so far 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - yeeeeaaay on being pupo!    . Poor you juggling around the building works.  Will all be so worth it when it is done though

Ali - hope the babysitting went well.  It is crazy how many loops you are jumping through yet we don't vet people to this extreme when they decide they are wanting to create life.  With health and finances you would just work your life around it as a family like any family team do.  I know child protection and safe guarding is paramount so that children are not taken in by a family member who plans to abuse but some of the things you are having to evidence is nuts.  All that aside I can't see the health and finances thing should make it a deal break and I bet you can evidence many ways that you have planned to work around things anyway.  Can't wait for the day you post that your lovely little one is arriving and that you are both coming to the pumpkin meet!  It will happen xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hi lovelies

I too would like to thank all the pumpkin Aunties for Jamie's lovely framed name pic. so thrilled. already on his nursery wall. I will make sure he knows the significance of it that's for sure. thanks especially to our resident artist xx

mungo - aw hun many congrats on being pupo. woooooo hooooooo. sorry first attempt was so horrid but sounds like waiting the extra day was more than worth it. Jamie was a hatching blast  so pleased for you. sending loads of sticky vibes. soon all the house worries will be a memory of the past and you can look forward to your future. 
hcg is still taking it's time but my bump is starting to shrink again. loads of 'old' discharge right now so hoping something old is ready to leave me.... way too much info right? lol

heapy - aw thanks for the Jamie compliments. he is verrrryyyyy snuggly. he can't wait for lots of Aunty snuggles in Nov. I'm gonna have a pic for everyday up....sure you can cope with that many? hehe! are you ever not busy? lol. your schedule is always crazy. sounding extra fun right now too. sounds like we're going for Sun24th Nov for the meet. yay you can come and extra big yay Evan is coming too.

ali - how did last night go? did he remember you? aw sorry you feel like a few issues may go against you. hopefully they are things that they won't see as a big deal....as i'm sure they're not!!
we all have everything crossed for you

afm - should be getting a new car by the end of the week. yay. can't wait as the ford explorer is on it's last legs and i'm so worried about us driving round in it with Jamie in the car. it's so bad Jamie and I aren't now going out until the new one is picked up. funnily enough we're getting it from la Rochelle Jamie's town of 'creation'. poor boy doesn't do long car journeys well though. he projectile vomited that evening after and could barely sleep after. mum and dad arrive Friday for a long weekend. they're gonna see massive changes in Jamie. especially now he's started playing. exciting. my bro should be coming over soon too. yay. super excited

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Will do a proper post soon, I worked 4 days this week and G needs the computer in the evenings for his uni course

Ali - will pm you properly when I have time.  The diabetes shouldn't go against hubby but he will need to show he is managing it so you do need to tell him to get this sorted.  As for finances a loan won't go against you as long as you show that you can manage.  It is tough on statutory pay, but don't forget your lifestyle changes a lot, no work clothes / petrol for work / you don't eat out or go out in the evening nearly as much and can find cheap childrens activities so factor all of that in.  Hope you are ok, don't get down about it none of this means you won't be approved

Love to all, big hug to all of the babies and bumps, and lots of love to Mungo and Jade at the moment 

whirl xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Quick update from me, well DH went back to the doctors yesterday and he is still refusing to do his medical. The blood test results that he had done last week were really bad. Basically 50 is under control, 60 a bit out of control and 70 way out of control and DH was over 100..!! So he has a review with the diabetic clinic and then go back for another blood test in 3 months time. So basically we are carrying on with the home study but obviously panel will now be delayed and will be early next year instead. I had an individual home study yesterday and was asked how I feel, but what can you say, what is done is done and maybe the doctor should have picked up on this sooner (DH has a review every year) but as DH health is more important right now. 
We had another session with some Beavers last night, and it was a bit chaotic but great fun, there was over 30 of these youngsters and the leader asked them to stand in alphabetical order, that is ok but some were too young to know their alphabet....!! 
The night babysitting the foster child went ok, he was much more relaxed around us before going to bed, but he woke up for a bit crying and I went in and stroked his face and he seemed to be falling back asleep, but then looked at me and started again, so thought I was making it worse and left the room and he stopped immediately and went back to sleep. 

Anyway at least we can take our time now a bit more with the Home Study and also gives me some more time to lose some weight and get a bit fitter also...

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## loopskig

Aww Ali babe sorry to hear it. Like you say though best to take a little longer to get you both on super fit form for your child to join you at your best. Relieved that you seem to have got your head round the delay but am sure you are still disappointed about DH issues.  

How are you feeling Mungo? How's your lovely tum?

And Simone? How's your lovely tum?

Anyone else got a tum they want to tell about?

My sister's wedding Saturday so Ihave  a few butterflies in mine 

Loops xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Loops - my sister has her 12 week scan tomorrow and says her tum is getting big! Another milestone but at least then I can start telling people that I am going to be an auntie...

Ali x


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

thanks everyone for wishes, esp sturne, suzy, loops and alig.

suzy not TMI lol hun, soo plsd to hear about the discharge     that the hcg gets down to zeroe and it all comes away nicely. how's the new car?

sturne how is feeding & life with quads? hope you all get some sleep 

alig huge  i am so sorry to hear about dh's diabetes and the delay, it must be incredibly gutting but as you say it gives you time to both get as fit as possible for you LO.

loops how are you & how is joey at school?

heapy hope you are having some time to yourself.

simonechantelle thinking of you and hoping that all is ok with the mini bump. when's your next scan?

10f&T hope the ivf train is puffing along ok & g-free is not driving you up the wall  

jade how is monitoring going?

afm - about 26 hours to go! had an incredibly hectic week at work, lots of very long days in london, running training etc so not ideal, but hey at least no time to obsess... much. lots of cramps generally, but yesterday evening got pretty intense which was rather unnerving & started me worrying about an ectopic. but i am sure its not that; and hopefully it means implantation. tbh feel really wierd about how 'normal' the wait and symptoms feel to me  , but hopefully tomorrow will be a BFP and a bean that STICKS!


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo - eeeeeeek! OTD tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you Hun and will be avidly page stalking     

Suzy hope the g- parent visit is going well?

Ali - so many exciting times just around the corner and you are going to be the best mum and auntie.  Very good things come to those who wait and that wait is not going to be for too much longer  

Loops - hope you have a lovely time at the sis' wedding tomorrow.  Look forward to the pics on **

AFM - another manic, fly by work week.  Taking out Evs cousin tomorrow to give the preggers sil a break.  I am heading to Avebury armed with wellies to get the boys muddy messes and then back to ours for a lounge picnic and play.  With the weeks flying by my freebie  October holiday to Rhodes will be here in no time


----------



## Lexi2011

Everything crossed for Mungo tomorrow xxxxxxx

Hi everyone, will try and do personals soon


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

More   for you Mungo! 

Personals soon - busy and ridiculously tired when not busy at the mo

X


----------



## sturne

Mungo all the best hunni, looking forward to hearing your good news...   xx

Ali - you are a superstar, thank you for helping out tomorrow.xx

Well what a week...I'm so tired to explain but promise I will make time to do a proper post. Thinkingof you all. Lots of love xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Mungo all thoughts going to you today!


----------



## mungoadams

! 

just got home.. lab gave me results after 20 minutes (!)  - HCG 156  am D14 for one bean and D15 for the other so thats a good number. retest on monday but feelin positive. 

 stick this time!  

just got asked to present at a conference in US & they will pay my expenses - but I would only be 9.5 weeks. hmm! emailed ZW to see what they think. technically think risk is incredibly low, but ZW tends to be v cautious (no sex, no exercise at all for next 8 weeks!).

huge hugs for Ali, 10f&T, and jade that the PP dust rubs off and we all have our longed for families soon


----------



## Heapy0175

Woop woop Mungo!  It's a bloody BFP - yahoooooooo.  So excited for you and will be keeping everything crossed still but I have good feelings xxxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Huge Congratulations Mungo!


----------



## alig1972

Wow Mungo a BFP, so pleased for you are have everything crossed that it is a sticky one (or two?!)     

Well I have just spent the day around Sturne's looking after the 4 bundles of joy. Sturne is having a needed break at a show, so spent the day with her SIL. They are so good but think I had the 2 hardest ones, as Lauren was falling asleep with her bottle and Joshua decided to try and push his away and was a little wriggler but did manage to get them both to finish their bottles and when I left they were all 4 were asleep, it is so easy this looking after 4 babies lark!! Seriously Sturne really don't know how you manage and have such admiration for you. 

Thought I was ok with my little sis but when she posted her 12 week scan on ******** then I did have a little tear, it was just reading all comments and thinking that should be me   

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## Lexi2011

Ohhhhhh yes yes yes Mungo that's fantastic news!!! Congrats to you both xxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

It's not every day you get to chuck some bananas around!!!!    

Wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo again mungo!!! I've stopped crying now you'll be glad to know but still grinning  

X


----------



## mungoadams

Awww tnx guys esp Healy, daisy, alig 10f&t.  

Hope you are all well? 

10f&t how was sewing? Am thinking of putting in (that is dh) some broad beans and salad in poly..

Heapy how did the trip with the boys go? 

Sturne hope all OK. X 

Daisy how are you doing? 

Just got bk from acupuncture and v chilled. Being waited on hehe. Dh promises to get drunk but re,under him prontogest injection first! He had a cider before doing it yesterday. Was not impressed lol.
Love
Mungo x 

Big hug Ali I know it is very hard. Seeing close non ff m8s breeze through can be v hard. You'll get there with your lo.


----------



## Whirl

Mungo huge congratulations I'm so happy for you!             glad you are feeling chilled out now promise to take it easy and don't worry about work


----------



## mungoadams

thanks whirl and lexi  lexi sorry not sure why i didnt remember to thank you. sorry hun. 

yes youre right whirl will try not to stress about work 

horridly wet and windy here. hope everyone is warm & snug? done some tidying up ready for dh to hoover & dust hehe. poor man. really hoping i get a bathroom door soon as very chilly sitting in the bath with the crappy shower attachment and a breeze blowing straight in from the loft hatch   builders back tomorrow.   they finish the bathroom and get the doors & windows in this week & heating working soon. it sure is breezy downstairs


----------



## Simonechantelle

Firstly, big apologies for having vanished for the last few weeks.  Our BT line has just been installed since moving house 3 weeks ago and at last i have wifi!  I was trying to keep up on my phone but between going back to work full time and rubbish 3G it would loose reception half way through reading! Enfield clearly has worse reception that my old manor in Wood Green! But I’m back! Hurray! I have missed you all.  Have managed to keep up with some of you through ** and text, but i’m glad i can catch up properly now on with everyone.

Anyway...

Mungo!!!  Coingratulations!  Yes!!!  I’m so pleased for you!  Make sure you rest loads and definitely do not stress about work!  XxX

Heapy, life sounds mega busy for you right now!  You’re clearly superwoman! Lovely profile pic on **.  Big hugs. XXX

HI to new mummies Suzy and Lexi, hope you girls and your lovely babies are doing well.  XxX

Loops, hope you have recovered from the run!  Loving my Isaac frame and it had pride of place in our living room.  Thank you so much again. Hope you had llots of fun at the wedding.  XxX

Ali, big hugs.  I think once you have got yourselves on form you’ll be good to go.  I understand the disappointment though hun.  Big hugs.  XxX

Jade, hoping the monitoring is going well.  XxX

Whirl, hoping tou and Bethany are well.  XxX

10 fingers, how is it going hun?  XxX

Hope you’re okay Sturne.  XxX

Hi to Daisy, Charlotte and anyone I’ve missed.  XxX

As for me, i have my 12 week scan and first trimester screening on Wed.  To say i’m scare is an understatement!  I had a trip to the EPU 2 weekend s ago as i had a strange yellow discharge and bleeding.  Turned out to be nothing but i was in Champneys at the time and ran out crying before my treatment!  It was all very dramatic.  I’m still having the discharge on and off, and it continues to frighten me but i’m trying not to panic.
Work is crap.  I am finding teaching mainly KS3 really hard.  I’m so used to teaching exam classes that this feels like a lot of work.  Apparently, loosing Isaac means i am not capable of being trusted to teach my usual exam classes in case i have a break down, or the official reason ‘in case i get pregnant’!  Grrr...  Cara (remember the work colleague who told me i lost my son so she could have her baby?!?) is blanking me to the point of embarrassing.  I did think she was out of order considering it was her that was so badly behaved, but i have come to the conclusion she is just scared to talk to me in case I say anything to her.  So, that’s fine.  I was continue to put up with it.  She’s making herself look the fool really.
Darren’s just done the Great North Run for Running for Isaac.  He didn’t do a great time but thats okay.  He got round it in one piece and i’m very grateful for just that!

Hoping you’re all relaxing lots today girls..
Sending love.  XxX


----------



## mungoadams

simone hurray to have internet again  huge   for wednesday! Has your GP or midwife or Obs said anything about the discharge? are you still bleeding? watched the Great North Run on tv, and was thinking of you both. Congratulations to D for completing it. it was awful weather wasnt it? Hope it gets easier with your classes hun. Just ignore that Cara. Perhaps she has realised how utterly selfish and horrible what she said was. won't be long after a good scan next week, till you will be planning maternity leave for isaac's little brother or sister  

done a couple of hours work (needs must) but now putting my feet up and watching crap tv.


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Hun. No, the weren't sure what it was- 'it just happens'?!?!  I'm do scared about Wed but fingers crossed. No more work for you missy!  Feet up!  XxX.


----------



## jadeyjade

MUNGO!!!!! Whoooop           xxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey guys
simone, urgh that is not really very reassuring   . Tonnes of   for wednesday  . No reason at all to think it will be anything other than the best news, but I know its incredibly stressful anyway and doubly for you and dh. 

jadeyjade aw thanks hun lovin the dance. How is ARGC?

AFM - HCG is 545.5 from 156 on Saturday. So very relieved phew. get to book my 7 week scan now. Jadeyjade, daisy, 10f&t, alig - i know that my good news although fab is also hard for you guys.   to you all. I will try not to obsess on here too much. on the bright side it shows that even after a very long road with lots of major bumps, it can work out well but there have been times when tbh I have found it hard to take that attitude myself. i am   that you all get your long deserved family very soon   .


----------



## loopskig

Mungo - what fabulous news. Was thinking of you at my sis wedding on Sat and keeping fingers crossed. so thrilled to hear your 
This is it! After a drawn out battle to get here! I do appreciate your history will no doubt hang over you until you reach the milestone scans but you so deserve to be happy darling. What a great start to the week. 

I wouldn't bother with the US presentation but that's possibly more because I always feel your boss takes the pi$$ and should have to cover it herself for once as you always seem to be bailing her out by working doubly hard. Hope you are able to relax a bit and take these next few weeks nice and easy.

Hooray!!!!!!


LOVE TO ALL xx x xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

A few more of these for Mungo       so pleased that your levels are rising nicely and realise how concerned you are but each milestone is a step closer. Please don't worry about sharing your news on here, as I personally couldn't be happier for each and every Pumpkin that reaches their dream and know how hard everyones journey has been. I love hearing all the news, so keep posting. 

Simone I have everything crossed for Wednesday and hope you can relax a little once you have crossed this milestone. 

We have a very busy week ahead with Beavers tomorrow, Weds watching footie and then Thursday DH has another individual Home Study sessions about the road to adoption where we discuss infertility etc (I have mine next Monday) and then Friday we are babysitting the little foster boy again, which I am looking forward to. Also my older sister has finished decorating our bedroom, so we have carpet for that and new lino for the kitchen being fitted on Thursday and then we can move back next weekend and my sis can start decorating the spare (child's) room in a neutral colour. 

So lots to look forward to....

Hope everyone is well, take care 

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mungo, that's fantastic!  Really high HCG levels!  Thank you for the best wishes. XxX. 

Ali, thank you Hun. Hoping the home study goes well. I get the little foster bit is looking forward to seeing you guys again. Yay for being to move back soon and get decorating!  XxX. 

Love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies!

Simone best of luck for weds, will be thinking of you, am sure all will be just fine x x 

Ali sorry to hear about the delays but sounds like you're getting lots of practice in the meantime and will be very prepared when the time is right x

Mungo more   for you! I need to keep my end of the deal now on our conversation on that bench outside the cafe! X

Loops hope you enjoyed sis' wedding x 

Hi Jadey, heaps, Suzy, Lexi, whirl, daisy. Sturne and anyone I've missed! 

Afm waiting for AF to arrive - 29 days which is I think the longest ever, ESP given last month was 23 days - looks like DHEA is mucking things up as I dare not think its anything else! Nursing a very bad back and otherwise feeling pretty crappy - tired and lethargic and I'm hoping at my endo app on Friday she'll agree to up my thyroxine to give me a bit more va va voom! But on the plus side I now have broccoli, onions and spring onions in my new veggie planters and I designed and made a top at my sewing class this weekend - check. Me. Out. 

X


----------



## mungoadams

hello ladies
loops aww thank you for the dance hun!


bless you ali, thank you. wow you are mega busy. how was beavers? lots of   for HS. let us know how it goes. 

10f&T Get you! designer girl! i cant even really hem! which at my height is a problem  really must learn. hmm blinking AF though. How annoying. I will do a little  AF  for you!... in my head haha as no real exercise or dancing allowed.

afm Anita at ZW said a VERY firm no to flying so thats me told lol. Mailed my boss so feel better about that now. joined BFP thread. boy those ladies can chatter. think i will have to just check in with them occasionally. would rather be spending what time i have on my lovely PPs


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Simone just want to wish you luck for tomorrow, I hope the scan goes well.  I was a nervous wreck throughout my pregnancy, and wasn't happy until Bethany was safe in my  arms, so I can't begin to imagine how terrifying you must be finding it.       

Mungo, I am glad a decision has been made about the flying you don't need to worry about that now as its out of your hands.  

10fingers hope your af comes soon and you get your thyroxine levels sorted out.  I was very impressed by the photo of your new top.

Ali sounds like you have been really busy.  Enjoy beavers and babysitting.  Hope  you find the hs sessions on the road to adoption ok.  Any update on the medical?

Sturne hope you are ok      

AFM we are well just pottering along as usual.  My sister is coming up this weekend which will be nice.  We are thinking of getting a woodburning stove for our living room.  Does anyone have one?  Are they any good?

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

Simone - good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you. Looking forward to hearing good news from you xxx ps cara sounds like a complete nob still! Well done Darren on the GNR 

Mungo, woo hoo to those hcg levels. I'm glad ZW advised no flying, just not worth any risks. I didn't fly at all during my pregnancy for that reason x

Whirl, we have a log burning stove in our lounge. It's fab in the winter, really cosy and generates loads of heat. Also they are not messy to use which was a consideration for me. 

10ft check you out indeed lady! Is there no end to your talents  

Ali you sound like a very busy lady! Great to see things are moving forward for you 

Jade any news on your immune results from the Argc yet? 

Loops, hi lovely - how's you and gorgeous joe?

All good with me, the boys are just amazing and growing well. They also have taken to sleeping at night which is great

Love to anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Mungo your AF dance worked the witch has arrived today. Acup suggests getting my testosterone levels rechecked in case dhea is pushing them too high (can have the opposite effect and stop me responding to stims research shows apparently) x

Thanks for the love for my dabble with fashion designing - though I'm planning on cushions and bunting more than trying to compete with Vicky Beckham


----------



## loopskig

you'd best be getting on with that bunting then 10FT. we're gonna have a fair bit more to celebrate over the coming months!  

Lex - phew, a little reprieve for you with sleepy boys. That's some good effort you must've been putting in. Joe has 3 sets of close twin friends (all boys) and their mummies have all said that you have to be super routiney to get through the day.

Simone - massive hugs and good luck for you tomorrow. looking forward to hearing how beaut your babe is in fuzzy black and grey xx x x

LOVE TO ALL xx x x xxx x x xx  xx xx xx xx x x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Very quick post as in not long back from parents evening!  Just wanted to say a massive thank you for the positive vibes and good lucks for tomorrow. Will let you know how it all goes. Sending love. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Still grinning for your flipping brill news Mungo xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Just a quick one to say to Simone that I will be thinking of you today and just know it will all go well.  Hope you enjoy the screen time once the initial worry part is over


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thank you Hun. XxX.


----------



## mungoadams

morning ladies

MASSIVE   and   for you simone and dh. woking up very early thinking of you and willing the day to have the best possible outcome. i know its going to be fine, but we're all with you and your dh. 

loops bless you 

10f&T   that the witch arrived. wow sounds interesting about dhea.. definitely worth checking from the sound of it. 

lexi, yes i agree. esp with twins! who knows what (well hopefully a baby) or how many i am carrying 

whirl - i have a log burner and love it. just about to get one for the extension too. I just love radiant heat in the winter and dh gets asthma with open fires. mutlifuel is theoretically cheaper to run, but personally running a flagship project on sustainable timber i kind of have to practice what i preach and use logs   . It is worth making sure you get one that takes 'normal' size logs - we have a friend who got one with a 3kw output which wasnt warm enough on very cold days (in a smallish insulated room) and also didnt take normal size logs. our 4kw Stovax is fab in our tiny but VERY cold northfacing front room - we used about £120 of logs from September to April, using it every evening all evening pretty much. we buy expensive kiln dried logs as we really struggle to get well seasoned logs (most log burners are designed to burn best using logs with 20% moisture content, which is really dry) that arent kiln dried in our area. We have noticed with cheap slightly wetter logs that they burn very inefficiently (so you use more). some ppl use waste wood, which can be fine, but you need to be careful that you are not burning wood that has been treated, or contains e.g. formaldehyde (mdf does). my neighbours sat by an open fire burning creosote treated fencing   !be warned getting a flue liner put in if you need one, is not cheap  you get what you pay for with stoves to an extent, tho we go sort of bottom end - stovax or similar, as oposed to clear view which are supposed to be amazing but dbl the price!

afm really emotional  teary and then grumpy! Boss putting lot of pressure on me, so grumpy mungo may bite back! About to send a very firm email about excessive hours... and getting dh to finally put his foot down with the builders & guilt trip them!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Good on you Mungo!  You need to rest up properly now!  XxX. 

Everything looked fine. The doctor who did the sonogram was lovely because of the situation. I kept crying and the poor man kept telling us all looked good so far! Baby's measurements were on track and heartbeat good. They did the bloods for screening too and that's what took the time as they wanted us to wait for the results. I was 1 in 147 risk because of my age and high risk, but after bloods came back it works out that I'm 1 in 2900. That's good and we are relieved, but as we all know there's a long way to go. In the meantime we are happy and relieved baby seems well. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Great news Simone! I've been looking out for your post all day x x x x


----------



## loopskig

Phew! Good work the Smiths xx


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - I am so glad that everything looks as it should be and that you can now feel assured some more and work towards getting to the next milestone.  I love that everyone of your medical team is taking such good care of you and completely understands the mixture of feelings you will be going through at each appointment.  Come on little Isaac sibling keep up the good work!


----------



## mungoadams

Fabulous simone! So pleased hun. Sorrry I didnt reply earlier. All day conference...on train home. So pleased. Lota to gp bt wonderful to hear everything is going well, youre low risk and youre at long last getting the suppprt you deserve. When is next scan?

Afm 7week  booked for next Friday 26th.  Stick little bean   apparently I have central heating again. Woo hoo!


----------



## suzymc

Oh man I am so sorry ladies I feel like such a bad pumpkin and not worthy. I promise to post properly in the next two days. I wanted to give any post I do the time it deserves. Massive congrats again mungo and Simone I am over the moon for you hun. Remember I do love and cherish you all. Xxxx


----------



## loopskig

We love you just as much whether you are quiet or super chatty Suze. Looking forward to hearing about Jamie's newest tricks though! Xx


----------



## Whirl

Just a quick post as on phone 2 say huge congratulations 2 simone and so pleased u r being well looked after 

Whirl xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Quick post from me to say to Simone that I am so pleased that everything is ok and another little milestone is ticked off.

Suzy, don't feel guilty, although we do miss your posts and we look forward to the updates about Jamie x

I am off to the little foster boys house again this evening to do some more childminding, so looking forward to that, hopefully he will stay up for a bit and play before going to bed. And then tomorrow I am looking forward to a lie in (making the most of it while I can!) and then we are going to buy some curtains for the bedrooms and move back to our bedroom. We had the carpet and kitchen lino fitted yesterday and it all looks nice and new.

Anyway nearly the weekend, hope you all have a relaxing one...

Ali x


----------



## suzymc

hello hello hello

He's currently snoring next to me so I finally get two hands. I wish this was ** because I can one hand type and follow **. I need two hands on here to be able to keep up.

*alig* - aw thanks hun. that's sweet of you. I do feel guilty though. oh goodness. DH's diabetes does sound bad. So sorry everything is now delayed because of this. I hope all is sorted soon. Strange though that you have to wait another 3 months....for what reason is this? Yes, they should have picked it up sooner, But good that you are seeing the next 3 months as a positive. Top tip on wriggling babies.... they may have wind. Jamie wriggles loads when he needs winding. I honestly have no idea how Sturne does it. Glad your sis is doing well.

*loops* - aw thanks my lovely. that means a lot...... xxxxx lol, yeah! I have a tum to tell you about. I still look pregnant cuz technically I still am. How did your sisters wedding go?

*mungo* - soooooooooooooo sooooooooooo happy for you hun. many many congratulations again. As soon as you said you had a hatching blast I knew it'd be a BFP for you. Aw the new car is super thanks. Bit odd going back to a manual after so many years of automatics. I'm finding it a bit of a challenge when really tired but I'm sure I'll be used to it again soon. mark and I went to Morocco when I was 10 weeks pregnant. Made me nervous but I decided all should be fine and well it was. Sex will become a thing of the past anyway hun. lol it certainly has been here. All worth it of course. te he! how's the home improvements coming along? I loved our due date thread but it was a nightmare keeping up with everyone. We moved over to ** and it's just fantastic. Lexi is on there too. We are a great support etc for each other and it's great for advice and tips etc. So if they ever move over to ** it's well worth joining ** and being part of it...then we can keep up on ** too  highly recommended. I've made some great friends. Met with one so far (well two if you include lexi lol) and we have a massive meet in Derby in November

*heapy* - was quite a time having grandparents around for 6 days. They all got TONS of smiles from Jamie though. When his reflux isn't bothering him he is such a happy baby. His smiles sure brighten up my day. He loves playing too. Content by himself lots as well. Especially when he has a ceiling to chat to. lol. But when he looks at me and smiles I just melt. #feelingloved Oooooo Rhodes. Well jealous. enjoy enjoy. Did you see my pic of him in his top you got him?  It looked v cute on him.

*whirl* - hey you. We have two wood burning stoves. Both fantastic. Are you looking to get free standing or an insert one? Also need to make sure you can find a supplier that can sell you dry wood. So many sell wet wood. We had our first of the year last night. V hot and toasty.

*lexi* - taken to sleeping at night? really. wow what you done hun? TIPS TIPS Jamie's only managed it twice now

*jade, daisy, charlotte * - hope you ladies are all well. thinking of you all

*sturne* - oh hun..... what happened during your week then? I had a look at your blog the other week. Your babies look so beautiful. They're really growing up now. I so can't wait to meet them. Any thoughts yet as to where you'd like the meet to be? If your babies can come then I put you in charge of choosing location. lol.

*simone* - that Cara needs a good slap. It's difficult enough for you at work without her. But yeah she sure is the fool. Sooooooooo pleased all was well at your 12 week scan. Not surprised you cried. It's such a rush of emotions. All sounds great and very good news 

*10f&t* - glad your AF turned up hun. Naughty DHEA. Go you and your sewing and vegetables. very impressive.

*AFM* - KNACKERED!!! I had to have a 2 hour nap earlier as we had a really bad night. Two in a row now. I think his reflux is playing havoc with his system. He was sick 3 times over me last night 3 hours after his feed. He totally won't sleep today though....apart from the 2 hours earlier. He cries cuz he's tired but then just won't sleep. Very hard to settle. He is really starting to smile now and we've had giggles with them too. He's also really good at playing on his mat and in his bouncy chair. We had my parents here for 3 days and then Marks for 3 days. It was v v tiring. Lovely for them to spend time with him of course but I couldn't wait for it to be the three of us again. Our routine really went to pieces. I also got very upset by criticism etc from his MIL. I really should learn to rise above it. My bro and SIL and kids are over a week today for 2 nights. It'll be the first time that they've met him. CAN NOT WAIT.
Anyways I really really won't leave it as long again. I promise. Mucho huge love to all
Suzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Suzy lovely to see Jamie pics and his many outfits! Shops you manage to get some sleep soon and that Jamie does too! Enjoy your family time, special times indeed. Congrats on the new car! X

Ali enjoy your time with foster child and shopping, sounds like a great weekend!

Mungo wow scan already so soon, that's gone so quick. The week will fly I'm sure. Hope the works are progressing quickly and you're nice and warm soon x

Hi to everyone else! 

Afm - eventful day. Had my endo follow up but unfortunately only got my basic thyroid results as silly nurses didn't take all the bloods the other week, so now had more bloods taken and back in 3 weeks. Confused as she reckons my high tsh result on my bfp was just a dodgy blood test and doesn't think it would've shot up during early pregnancy like that in my case as it was so suppressed and regardless thinks it wouldn't have affected the outcome. Hmm, I think my acup will think differently! She doesn't want to increase my thyroxine even though I'm feeling tired - she's testing iron, vit d etc and thinks that may be the cause. Who knows.

Also got my protocol today - short antagonist with more immunes this time (extra intralipids, extra clexane etc.) but not starting earlier with steroids this time. I'm a little concerned as I read it tends to produce fewer eggs than the long protocol. Also, my acup says taking northesterone has a slightly lower live birth rate and is pretty much for clinic scheduling purposes, whereas ZW are saying its to help get even follice growth. 

My head is a bit mushed with it and I think I just have to trust George's protocol and stop questioning as much as it's not really helpful at this stage.

Dp is away on a stag do. I had the big booze chat with him and I just hope he's sensible. Nutritionist advice was to drink Guinness and not get hammered. He's been out all day then also has tomorrow and the evening. Trying not to think about it.

Might buy a sewing machine tomorrow to take my mind off it all! 

Love to all x


----------



## jadeyjade

Whirl- Hi Hun, we have a log burner too. I agree with the girls and can say that they are FAB! Given the fact that my boiler has just packed in...the log burner is a god send. Very cosy in the winter and especially lovely at christmas  Local Pet shops should know a local Log man. We are able to buy huge bags of logs for around £50. Two of these would last us over the winter easily. Hope you are able to find one that suits you as a family... you will be spoilt for choice! xx

Simone and Mungo-  Very happy for you both    xx

10f&T- Wow you have your protocol thats good news! I would try not to worry about changing protocol although i understand that you did very well with your blasts last cycle hun. I'm sure they know exactly what thay are doing and I hope that you respond even better this time  .  George knows best!
Silly nurses   Hope you get some answers soon and can begin to have more energy. Hope you're not worrying about DP too much and I'm sure shopping will take your mind off things... Not long now and it will be your time   xx

Lexi- Love to you and the boys! Hope they are getting on ok. How are you coping? Do you have any help during the day? xx

Sturne- Love the pics of Penny and the quads  God knows how you managed to get all of you over to Athens: that is another miracle  

Suzy- HOpe you are managing to get back into a little routine... Sounds as tho you have had a difficult few days   Glad to hear Jamie is smiling more and hope he is not suffering too much with his reflux   Enjoy your new car xx 

Heaps, Daisy, loops, Ali, charlotte and anyone I've missed - Love to you all xx

AFM- Got results back for my full immunes. It is as i thought really with Raised NK cells and Raised Cytokines. Next step Humira which delays things for a while to allow my levels to be reduced (fingers crossed). I was also told that IVIG or Intrilipids might be on the cards. Feeling more confident that I am in better hands with ARGC but just want to get on with it.... All in good time. Quite looking forward to my little stay in london and planning on renting a little pet friendly apartment so I can take dogs and DP of course. xxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts, 
Not long to go then now Jade    

10FT my normal advice in times of headmush is red wine but under the circumstances I think a bit of retail therapy should do the trick. Looking forward to hearing aobut your snazzy new machine  xx x xx

LOVE TO ALL


----------



## suzymc

hiya ladies

10f&t - Loving your new sewing machine. I see you took the plunge    ACE Jealous. Always wanted a sewing machine but Mark would never let me as he reckons it'd sit around doing nothing....he probably has a point though. lol. I was thinking Jamie didn't have enough outfits. haha! I think it's just looks likes lots because they grow out of them all so quick. He already has a 3-6 month wardrobe sorted. He's been bought so many things in 3-6 it was just overwhelming...totally amazing and generous everyone has been. Still loving his monkey btw. He's into cuddling things now so he gets something different each day....got about 5 on rotation  Variety is the spice of life. Then he can choose his own fave. I'm trying to get him to prefer your monkey and his lion mind you. lol. Oh gosh! What a mare regarding your bloods. Hmmmmmm. It's so frustrating when people put extra doubts into your head. As for SP. Well I always had SP antagonist and I'm a big fan. I am friends on ** with a private group of ladies from my last cycle buddies thread and I'm seeing lots of BFP's from the SP's. I think it matures your eggs to a better quality. It's all they do in France as they are big fans of it over here. As for Norethisterone you know I used to take that to stop periods? So I was amazed it was used for protocols. Sorry you're getting two different opinions on it as well. You have to trust your instinct and decide who knows more....etc. Not surprised your head is mush though. Fingers crossed with DP and the stag do. I'm SURE he'll behave hun

Jade - We're sort of back in our old routine thanks. He's still a nightmare at getting to sleep though. Seriously wondering how he gets by on so little sleep when he's supposed to be having about 15 hours a day... he's getting about 7-8!!! He did a major sick over himself today  so things could be better. I can't wait for him to grow out of it. Gosh! All sounds full on at ARGC. Isn't Humira what Lexi was on? I have positive vibes for you with ARGC hun. It really does sound the right place for you. I remember Lexi getting tired of waiting but it's all about getting your levels right, especially when it means a lovely sticky BFP. 

loops - retail therapy always does the trick  xx


----------



## mungoadams

ali - how did the childminding go? hope the decorating is going well too?


suzy aww poor jamie   hope you both get a little sleep and he grows out of it soon hun! do NOT listen to your MiL! i am sure you are doing wonderfully and you are jamie's mum so will know him best. sod everyone else's views. everyone has a different way of doing things. fab news about the car hun! haha am sure you will get used to the manual. hoping we can get an automatic for our next one though, stop start traffic absolutely kills my knee. not keeping up with the bfp group at mo. work is manic and have to prioritise resting when I can, definitely no time to start ** 

10f&T i would generally say trust george. he always said if i wasnt happy with an aspect of a protocol he would change it - but in the end i decided i would rather trust him.  if you are really unsure ask for a telephone consult, to put your mind at rest? its your body and money too! lots of   dh behaved himself hun. did retail teherpay work? does the sewing machine count?  I am jealous of your skills hehe. 

jadejade, wow its fab to get results, some answers and a plan hun. sounds like you are in a fantastic position for getting a bfp.  aww will be nice to have dp and the dogs! the real mungo would have loved that lol.

love to all

afm am fine, bit nauseous and shattered from a v busy week mainly backwards and forwards to london & long days, but i slept for 8 hours for the first time in a few weeks last night (thyroxine induced insomnia reared its ugly head a few weeks ago, so I guess at least i been getting practice in no sleep!). suspect zw got my 7 week scan wrong. with 14 days pre-EC + 1 day EC +7 day blast, Friday is 27th Septis  6 +1, the START of 7th week.. Boo. So think it will have to be 5th October, as dont want to be too early and be told to come back... will call them tomorrow. had cinema club last night, Argo which was fab. slightly lower turnout, but covered our costs i think & felt sick so didnt even miss have a glass of wine. guess that is a bonus with morning sickness! dh did all the heavy lifting for me, but did leave me to man the bar on my own, which I was slightly less then impressed by. fraid i am being pretty grumpy @ mo with dh, he made us v late for a family meal on friday (a nephew is going to uni! how the heck did that happen? i remember giving him piggy backs when he was 4!), by going off to play footie.. when i had been in london all day and and pushed myself really hard to get home on time, whilst having paranoid thoughts that i was risking the pregnancy. but otherwise he is doing all cooking, shopping & dog walking so i am a lucky lady and really do appreciate it. hope you all had a fab w/e. looking forward to downton tonight, another guilty pleasure. i have sunk really low and have big mama on the tv, which is utterly awful.. nearly cried at disney's humpback of notredame lol. hormones


----------



## sturne

Just lost my post...aww...I'll try again

Mungo - huge congrats on your BFP...   sorry you think that ZW has messed up the dates, but better to not go too early for your scan as you so rightly said. Enjoy your tv tonight xx

Simone - great news your scan went well. Huge relief   

Suzy - my girls both have reflux too. It's so upsetting to watch them bring all their milk up. They say to keep them upright for at least half an hour but even then I find it can happen several hours later. They have gaviscon which does help but certainly doesn't cure it. Hoping that when we start to introduce solids it will improve.dont feel bad for not posting as much, we all love your updates though and although I hardly have time to post I do still like to read. Love the pics on **, he looks like he is doing really well. Your parents must be so proud too. Xx

Ali - Thanks again for saving the day last weekend. Hope all good with you,and your evening with foster boy went well. Xx

Jade - I know Argc is pretty full on but they do tend to get such good results. It will be nice that you will be near by and with dh and the dogs. I also had intralipids, nothing to worry about. Hope things are not too delayed for you. Xx

10f&t just go with it Hun, I know it's confusing when people tell you conflicting things but I personally believe sp is better. I seemed to produce more eggs and better quality than lp. I will be keeping everything firmly crossed for you. Hope dh is back tonight to keep you company.xx

Big hello to loops, lexi, Heapy and whirl. Sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## sturne

Thought I'd better post what I had written before I lost it again...

Afm - well what a busy few weeks. Boys are not quite putting on as much weight as they would like. So was asked to go to the doctors to have them checked over. Dr wasn't bothered and said to just see the consultant again at the hospital. They will send me an appointment through. I think it's just the way they are, apart from that they are very lively and active. The girls are doing great weight wise, which is strange because they have reflux and throw their milk up all the time. However, health visitor said they are tilting their head to the right when they sit up. They need to have physiotherapy...I went to dr and he again said I just need to see the specialist at the hospital. I have come to te conclusion that our dr is useless, he didn't even bother to look at them!!
Our trip to Athens was eventful. Firstly after getting to the airport so early to allow us time to do a feed before going through security, check in took forever and going through security took even longer with just one man going as slow as he could, deciding to check all our bags we missed the flight. Luckily we managed to get on the next flight 5 hrs later. The babies were fine on the plane and everyone was so nice, we even had a lady helping relay the babies back and forth for nappy changes and then fed one. Anyway arrived at Athens to find out two bags missing. One dh's and other was babies suitcase. They had no clothes,Muslins,bibs,milk,gaviscon,sleeping bits, playmats etc. I was so angry!! They found dh's suitcase still at LHR, so delivered next day but no sign of babies suitcase, that arrived evening before we came home!!! It was lovely to see Penny again, she was so delighted. Dh and I agreed that it's a lot easier to stay at home!!! I have lost majority of my help from students as they have started university/college etc. however luckily there is one girl who lives just own the road from us who is coming here on wed and thu to help out, we are her placement from college. And poppy the young girl who has helped out from the start is still coming on her days off from college which is really nice of her.
I have a cold and unfortunately now o do most of the babies!!   but hopefully it will clear up soon. 
Life is just so very different now, days go so quickly, it is very very hard work, there s just no let up at all. I am hoping it will get easier as they get older but sme people tell me this is the easy bit!! 

Anyway I love you all and even though I'm not posting much I do think of you all and I hope we all get the happiness we deserve. Bye for now, and will try to update blog very soon. Xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Crazy weekend, sorry i haven’t had a chance to get on this weekend.  Ended up at the hospital with some pain ‘down there’.  Thank goodness just a UTI!  But yet again the panic was ridiculous!  I hope i conquer this anxiety soon!  

Thank you Loops, Heapy, 10fingers, Mungo,Suzy, Ali, Whirl, Sturne and Jade.  I was a complete mess, and still am i think! The poor doctor not only had to deal with a lot of tears from both of us, but also had to ask me to lie down 3 times before i did! Next scan is 18th Nov, but i won’t be able to cope until then so we’re going to do a private one at 16 weeks, around 18th Oct.

Mungo, must seem like ages till the scan but that time will fly by!  I hope you get the dates sorted soon. My hormones are all over the place too!  There is very little that doesn’t set me off at the mo!  Darren’s running around after me too!  I kind of like it! 

Suzy, i not surprised your knackered!  That isn't a lot of sleep!  Hoping Jamie starts to sleep a bit better soon hun.  Lovely to have your bro over.  XxX

10 fingers, how annoying at having to do the bloods again! I’m glad it won’t affect treatment or a pregnancy though.  I’m sure George knows what he’s doing.  I was on short this time and it worked! It surprised me the change worked so well.  XxX

Jade, glad they have looked in to the immune issues carefully and hopefully it will make all the difference.  I was on Embrel for my RA which is a ‘relative’ of Humira immunosuppressants.  It worked a treat on my RA.  Good luck hun and i’m so glad you’re being so well looked after this time.  XxX

Sturne,how brave of you to take the troop away!  Well done you guys!  Hoping you and the babies feel better soon.  XxX

Charlotte, hoping school is treating you well and you’re coping okay.  XxX

Hello to anyone i’ve missed.  Sending love to all.  XxX


----------



## charlotte80

Hi Pumpkins,

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while. I do think about you guys and keep up to date with reading.

All is well with my progress, scans are good and consultant is pleased. My abnormal ovary scan was all fine and gynaecologist was not worried and just thinks its where the PET scan was on one day of the cycle and CT scan on another. He did open up a can of worms though and asked if DH and I had thought about IVF in the future. We said we had decided on no more before my diagnosis, he mentioned that a specialist hospital in London might take us on as a specail case if we were thinking about it. I know its too early to think about anything like that but its enough to mess with your head.

Thanks Simone for asking about school - its been tough, much harder than I thought it was going to be. Its like I've never been away and unsure whether to look at that as a good or bad thing. I know our circumstances are completely different but I can sympathise with how you feel about your work colleagues. I have people that haven't really acknowledged my return, haven't asked much about my time in hospital and treatment and generally don't speak to me at all. I know sometimes people don't say anything when they are unsure what to say but surely something is better than nothing. I feel invisible!

My consultant on Monday thought that maybe I had returned to work too early (in hindsight I probably have but thought a september return would be easier) She said she would support me if I wanted to drop a day. I had a major wobble at school on Tuesday with headteacher and was in tears. She was trying to be supportive as best she can but at the end of the day I have to decide if I'm ready to be there. I have decided that I'm going to stick with the two days and we are having a metting on Friday to see if we can make things a little less stressful. I have struggled with the whole part time/job share scenario. Not helped when my job share partner has asked a couple of times when I might go to 3 days (she is the SEN coordinator at school so is job sharing with me as the school had no other finances to employ someone else). I have now told my head teacher that I will stay at two days till Christmas and not review it at half term as originally planned back in July. Part of my problem is that I like things done a certain way, bit of a perfectionist and I know I need to let things slide as there is more important things in life.

Not only has work been a struggle but I'm also struggling again with the whole infertility and children issue. Its hard to believe that if I had not had a miscarriage my child would be 4 yrs old next week. I'm finding it tough with not knowing what lies ahead with adoption or IVF too. Everyone says its too early to think about (deep down I know they are right but when you are faced with infertility its a whole different story as you girls understand). I'm beginning to feel a little left behind in this group as so many of you have completed or are on your journey.

Counselling has been helpful and its great to talk to someone who listens and sympathises and is interested to hear what has happened.

Sorry if my post isn't very cheery.

Congratulations Mungo on BFP

Simone glad all looked well on your 12 wk scan

Sturne - great ** picture of Penny, sorry to hear about your luggage. You are doing such as great job.

Glad all is well with you Suzy and Jamie, even if he is keeping you awake!

Well done on the run Loops

Hope all is well with your two boys Lexi

Jade - wow ARGC sounds full on but it will be worth it in the end

Alig - wow things have been progressing with the adoption, hope you have been enjoying the journey! Sorry that you have had a set back with DH medical but it sounds like you have been doing a great job getting experience. 

Hello to all the other pumpkins.
I would love to finally meet some of you, has a venue been decided?

Love to all C x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Charlotte, I can sympathise with that feeling 'invisible' thing. Yes, our situations are very different but it is like I was off with a cold. You wouldn't have though my son died and I nearly had too. It's strange and extremely odd. I have the lovely Cara too who just ignores me. It seems so in compassionate doesn't it?  You have been through so much and for no one to ask about you and the treatment is awful, but after what I've experienced it doesn't surprise me. It's just too hard to have that awkward conversation for them, never mind what you've been though. I have got to the point where I just slap on a smile and get on with it. I realised there's little point in getting upset; and there's no point causing myself more stress. I do hope people start to open up a bit and things improve. I'm glad you've kept yourself at 2 days. I wish I had too!  Only think about increasing your hours when you're ready. In term of 'doing things properly' that's very like me. I've been giving a co-tutor because I clearly can't be trusted with a group on my own! Might have a breakdown!!! Anyway, she's more stress than not having one!  My group dislike her and it makes the whole thing more complicated than it needs to be! I am learning that it isn't great but I've been through worse. I need to just not stress out!  The counselling has been a good place to vent about work and everything else. I hope it helps you to talk things through. I had a lot of thoughts about when to try again after Isaac died. I don't know if it was right or wrong to try so soon but with my health in mind and our consultant telling me it needed to be soon, I went for it. The failed cycles nearly destroyed me but the thought of never being a mum was enough to keep me going. Only if and when you're ready think about it. I found it difficult to see that everyone seemed to have 'moved on', had babies or were pregnant. It was hard to hear and see. That's what spurred me on I think. I still feel such guilt about this pregnancy, terrified it will wrong but falling head over heals with this baby already. I just pray it works out. It's a mixed bag of emotions as I'm sure it'll be for you right now. Take your time, don't rush, and talk about it in counselling. It always helps me see things more clearly when I do. Sending love. XxX. 

Quick question to those pregnant and mums. When did you stop taking Cyclogest?  I haven't been given any directions and I'm 13 weeks today. Also had a nose bleed from hell! Never had one before and it wasn't pleasant.  Did any of you have them?

Sending love to all. XxX.


----------



## charlotte80

Thanks Simone for your kind words  

Could your nose bleeds be low iron? It's only a thought because I got nose bleeds in hospital when my iron levels dropped and I became anaemic.

C x


----------



## Simonechantelle

I have a consultant appointment next Fri so i'll definitely ask about it.  Thanks Charlotte.  XxX


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Charlotte - lovely to hear from you and sorry to hear that you are struggling with the whole infertility and children issues, it is so hard. You need to take your time and you will know when you are ready to move onto whichever path you choose in the future. As for feeling left behind in this group, we are all here to support each other whatever stage we are at and please continue to ask for advice or support on here whenever you need it. 

As for me and adoption, when i decided that this was the path we wanted to choose, it was like a huge relief of my shoulders and i know this is the right thing for us. During my Home Study session this week which was on infertility and the road to adoption, I was asked what I would be miss about not having a birth child, would I miss being pregnant, and what would be the first couple of years of the child's live. Of course you grieve for the birth child you will never have, but there is so much to look forward to. And as for being pregnant the thought always scared me anyway! We may take a little longer with DH's medical but we can take our time and make sure we are fully prepared for approval panel early next year....

Don't be a stranger and look forward to meeting you at the Meet, I think we are aiming to be near Sturne and the Quads, but no precise venue has been confirmed. 

Take care, Ali x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Charlotte - so lovely to hear from you. You sound like you're doing amazingly well and I think you're right to listen to your body and be clear on what you can manage work wise. I'm sorry your experience with some work colleagues hasn't been great. It's no where near the same I know but when I went back to work last year, it wasn't really discussed or mentioned either other than a few it's good to have you back comments. One lady in other team only asked me about it all last week! I was pleased to be able to talk about It without crying. I guess people just don't want to upset you is my assumption on it but I guess unless you've been through something traumatic you don't know what it's like on the other side maybe. Not an excuse but maybe an explanation. I think you're amazing. I understand your dilemma. Go with your heart is my simplest advice. Whichever route you take is the right decision, remember that because it is your journey x

Ali good to hear things are still progressing, it won't be long x

Simone sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and the uti! Hope you're feeling ok. You're right, I just need to trust George x

Sturne lovely to hear from you and your update. Great pic of penny! I can't beeline what happened to you one your journey there - enough to put you off for life! Thanks for the advice x

Mung when is your scan now given it's not tomorrow? Yes I love my sewing machine! I will have it to keep me company given DP is away again for a week from Saturday! If you're around and fancy a mungo walk give me a shout x

Suzy fab vids and pics of Jamie  thanks for sp advice x

Loops I can't upload more pics of sewing efforts as I'll be in Xmas pressie making mode! X

Hi to everyone else sorry running out of time! Jade, Lexi, heaps, whirl x

Afm - got my protocol, plan to order meds this weekend so here we go again! I'm on higher clexane dose, more intralipids and SP. Having scratch again. Also have sent off sample again to serum for all the bugs tests just to check I'm clear of everything. Dp away for a week from Saturday so need to keep myself entertained. Sewing machine and being busy at work helps and I, staying at friends for 2 nights next week to break the week up. Feeling better about SP - chatted through with acupuncturist and she's ok with it. Suggested I consider hysteroscopy (I looked and it's £2k plus so that's a no), embryo glue and embryos cope to help but not sure crm do this but will ask nearer the time. Ding dong here we go again! If it doesn't work it's definitely puppy time!!! So I'm starting the search to get one lined up x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Ali that's great news about your progress on adoption, you will make a fantastic forever mummy and it is lovely to hear about how positive you are feeling about it, one little child is going to be very lucky  

Simone I am sure I took cyclogest until I was 10 weeks at which point the placenta should be able to take over.  However if you have been prescribed it I would take no chances and chat to your consultant about it on Friday.  So sorry to hear about how rubbish your work is at the moment, hopefully the co-tutor will work out in your favour and show your headteacher that actually you are coping.  I think of you DH and Isaac often and am praying that this pregnancy is smooth for you.  Hope the uti clears up as well.  

10fingers great you have your new protocol to start and your acupuncturist is supporting you through it.  Sorry to hear dp is away again, make the most of the sewing machine!

Charlotte thank you so much for posting.  So pleased that your results are good.  I hope that the school situation improves or at least becomes a bit more bearable.  I would echo what Ali says and please continue to post whatever you are feeling.  Even though things have moved on for me personally I still feel that infertility has had a massive effect on who I am and when the time comes for you to move forward we will be here to support you with that.  If I was in your position I would be thinking about it as well, even if I can't act on something I am a bit of a control freak and need to plan ahead or at least look at my options.  Probably extremely unhealthy but for me it was the not knowing I found hardest.  I am glad to hear the counselling is helping.

Sturne wow I am so impressed with your trip to Athens!  I did cornwall this summer with one baby and wont be going that far again for a while!  Rubbish airline!  I think it does get easier as they get older as you get more response from your babies and see them develop their personalities and individuality.  Granted you will be running round like mad in a few months time but I love every minute of it.  So sorry to hear the girls have reflux.  Bethany was a very sicky baby and this definitely eased when she was on solids when will you be starting them?

Mungo how is the sickness now?  Did you change your scan?  THanks so much for advice about the log burner.  it is going temporarily on hold due to dh's job (see afm below) but will definitely be doing it in the future, how is the extension now?

Jade that advice is really helpful thanks.  Do you think the log burner saves money from your gas bill too?  Glad to hear that the hospital are really thorough it sounds like you are in the best hands  

Suzy thanks for log burner advice.  Really pleased to see pcs of Jamie on **.  You are doing well to get him sleeping through the night at all, Bethany did not sleep through until she was about 10 months.  

Love to  Daisy, Loops, Grace, Lexi, Heapy and anyone I've missed

AFM getting into the swing of being back at work.  However dh's contract ends in Jan and he has no job to go to, as he is the main earner I am starting to get a little stressed about this!  Hopefully something will turn up soon.

Love to all

Whirl x


----------



## mungoadams

suzy how are you and jamie doing?

loops how are you?

Sturne, sounds really frustrating about the conflicting opinions.  Have you managed to get to see the specialist? I hope they give you a clearer opinion and recommendations. Wow I am so impressed you went to Athens. Sounds like it was a nightmare journey though, I agree I would stay at home, even if I hadnt had that experience. Yikes sorry to hear you have lost a lot of your help   maybe after my 12 week scan I can come and get some practice in  ?!

Simone, ooh poor you UTIs are horrid and must be very scary for you. I do know lots of ladies who had awful UTIs during pregnancy, but intense pain in in that area is doubly scary for you. I am very glad to hear Dh is running around after you! I am on utrogestan or prontogest (my choice on prontogest, but since they give me script for £150's worth I am darn well going to use it before going back to utrogestan). As I am FET and high risk I get to take it to 12 weeks, but most ppl stop at 10weeks.

Charlotte, so pleased to hear from you. Dnt apologise. That is such fantastic news about your scans. Sorry your colleagues are not acknolweding what's happened. That must be pretty hard. Mind you one colleagues response to my m/c was that he hoped I was well! Some people really are just stumped with what to say  . Good for you for standing your ground on 2 days a week. I am my own worst enemy at work sometimes too as I am not prepared to give clients poor quality work… I am trying to walk a fine line but failing on that at the moment. So sorry you feel a bit left behind hun, but you will get there. You will know when it’s the right time for you to think about next steps for having your family.  You and dh are only 32, so time is at least on your side, although I am sure that isnt much consolation. 

10f&T oooh are you making anything else this w/e? so jealous of your skills! That is very exciting about have your prescriptions.. Wow it is coming around quickly, very exciting to think our pumpkin patch will be expanding soon . Looking forward to seeing you next sunday. x 

Whirl - yeh the major downside is the costs really add up. We are seriously struggling @ the mo so the 2nd log burner may be on hold too  . Yikes that is a bit scary about your dh's job. Still 3 months to go though and perhaps some companies new financial year starts then, so they may start advertising in October for starts in January? 

love to jadeyjade, and anyone i have missed

AFM sorry I havent posted. Work is very full on and insomnia is here with a vengeance. Not had more than 4 hours since last week. Also had some really long days in london. I have my scan rebooked for next Friday at 4.30. Feeling nauseous so that is great and I am grateful for that, but as you can imagine I am pretty scared. I am mainly staying positive, but the closer the scan gets the more scared I get. The 9 week scan was one of the worst day's in my life, so until after a health 12 week scan I will be bricking it  .  The builders are very far behind, but say they will finish next Friday, as my mum is coming on Saturday for her birthday. My mum's birthdays are really important to me. She has so many health problems getting to another birthday is a major achievement, so I am really worried that the builders wont finish and she wont be able to come. Against my better judgement, dh told the builders about the BFP in the hope they would hurry up. Instead they have actually slowed down, but keep asking how I am, what my symptoms are and how long we have been trying! You can imagine how I feel about them asking. They are nice blokes, but they are just my builders! Given I havent even told my mum I feel really uncomfortable about the whole thing, and I'm getting increasingly peed off with them. Going to try yet again to make clear they MUST finish next Friday, but I know already the outside jobs have slipped till week after next.. I said I HAVE to have a bathroom door today and a sink.  Hoping that will happen. But they were supposed to arrive a while ago and no sign yet. Still no proper kitchen, no hob etc, no doors or windows.  Clearly they have another job on the go. We have the final instalment held back, but I guess they don’t care. Builders! Deep breath.


----------



## suzymc

hiya lovelies

coming back on later if Jamie day naps so I can catch up properly. just read everything back  

I wanted to say to 
Simone - I had dreadful nosebleeds throughout my pregnancy and I didn't have low iron until 8months. it's v v common. it's just the extra hormones etc. I sometimes bent down and spotted blood drops on the floor. lots of my due date friends had them too. I had a lot of blood whenever I blew my nose too. all sounds like it's going very well hun xx


----------



## suzymc

OK, well I sort of got myself two hands free... he had milk, then play in bouncer, under playgym, then bath, then kick about under mobile. Passed out on my arm, put him in his travel cot and after 10mins bing he's awake kicking and stretching like he's been asleep hours. lol. Anyway he's awake but calm so I'll make a tentative start (he did have 30mins more in the end woo hoo)

*mungo* - he's loads better now thanks.... see below. Seems I just had to be patient. I honestly try not to listen to my MIL. She really rubs me up the wrong way!! You're so right, everyone does have a different way of doing things. Bit better with the car now thanks. It's so strange now but hey ho. Sooooo you're getting morning sickness then? Poor you, I was never sick but boy could I feel sick at times. Yuk. All worth it mind you. Wow 8 hours sleep. Go you....sorry it's not happened since though. Please don't feel that anything you do or don't do could risk your pregnancy. Gosh! It must be so so hard but please don't beat yourself up about anything. all the best for your scan on Friday hun. Loads of deep PMA breaths. Not surprised you'll be scared.... as I said to Simone think of us all cheering you on. That is a bit crazy your builders know. woops. Mark did things like that when i was pregnant. Half the world knew yet some of our relatives didn't. So lovely to spend another birthday with your Mum. I am positive there will be loads and loads more. When are you going to tell her?

*sturne* - Jamie's nearly cured at the moment.   Just the odd dribbles of sick and a massive one over me when I tried for the first time to wind him over my knee. Won't be trying that again.  But aside from that getting better. Do you have the girls on comfort milk hun? worked wonders for Jamie. When are you introducing solids? We're doing baby lead weaning so probably starting at 20 weeks but could possibly start at 16 if he's mega hungry and looks like he can manage it. Oh yes, everyone's really proud of him. Just wish we lived closer to them...and to friends too. I have no mummy friends here, they're all in the UK and I so want to be there right now. Your trip to Athens, although lovely to meet Penny, sounds a total nightmare. I can't believe security made you late too....and as for the bags. Gee what a f up. Poor you, no wonder you were angry. Aw hun it must be so hard losing most of your help. I barely have time for a shower etc so goodness knows what it's like for you. (currently sat here having not had one for nearly 4 days yuk) No idea how you manage at all. How are things going with your parents? Does she cook etc for you? Days do go v quickly don't they. Sad but true.

*simone* - I hope you saw my post yesterday to you about nosebleeds. Although sorry you have a UTI I am also pleased it is just that. It must be so hard not to be anxious. I know it can't be easy to muster up PMA. Hear us in your head cheering you on though. I don't blame you for booking a early private scan. Lexi was our serial scanner and had many many extra scans. bless her. All much better sleep wise now thanks hun. I feel me again. Oh yes cylogest.... hmmmm you know I really can't remember. But I'm pretty sure it was 10 weeks. So you should be fine to stop now. I weened myself off it. I'd ask your doc hun. I know some ladies were on it all the time but then they were high risk of a miscarriage I think.....

*charlotte* - so lovely to hear from you hun. thank goodness nothing was wrong with your ovary. Are they saying the specialist in London will give you IVF for free? Gosh! what a bombshell to suggest IVF for you. I bet that it's hard to stir up emotions that for now perhaps you're trying to supress. Sorry about work. I'm a perfectionist too so totally understand what it must be like to job share. You're doing so well even going back hun. Very proud of you. You're so strong. Oh bless you, please don't feel left behind. We love you and want to support you no matter what. Please try not to feel bad. Sure, that's easy for me to say as it must be so hard but a problem shared is a problem halved hun. I really hope you can make the next meet and it will be closer to your neck of the woods as we are going to meet somewhere closer to Sturne so the quads can come..... we just need word from Sturne as to where. lol .

*10f&t* - thanks hun.... he's just way too photogenic. He's now 9 weeks and I have 600 pics of him. erm woops. lol. Ooooo all go go go for you. eek! Pleased you're in a better place now regarding SP. Are they suggesting a hysteroscopy for investigative purposes? I've had loads and they've never found anything more than on a scan! I think you're the perfect age for the embryo glue hun. I'd have had it if I could. How come you're not sure? embryoscope again is good and has good results but the ladies I know that went for it just had the front runners put back anyway.

*whirl* - only almost sleeping through....he does have one night feed. I think it's easy with formula babies hun. I've noticed formula babies sleep a lot better. Probably less reliant on nipples so to speak. lol. Oh my goodness. Sorry DH will be out of work soon. I hope he's looking lots. Everything crossed everything works out for you. I'm sure it will

*AFM* - Jamie is sleeping crazily well now at nights. All of a sudden it was like he found his equilibrium as he's now really happy all day too and rarely gets cranky. Which is amazing as right now he only manages about 2 hours kip in the day and never all at once. He's had 7 good nights in a row now and has only had one night feed each time around 4am. So on average he's getting 8-9 hours a night. At one point he was barely getting that over a 24 hour period. Chuffed and I hope it lasts as it's lovely having him happy all the time. He seems almost cured of his reflux too so I'm wondering if this has something to do with his sleeping etc. We have just had my brother and his family to stay for 2 nights. Which was just lovely...but made me really sad when they left as this was their first visit and Jamie is now 9 weeks and we won't see them again until late November. As much as I don't want to live in the UK I currently really do!!!!!
OK someone's having a poo....what timing. He has his first vaccinations today.      I'm more worried about possible fever after than anything as he's quite a hot boy anyway.

Lots and lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

Hi ladies just quick afm.. scan at 4.30 tomorrow.  Will try to get online to post. Still feeling incredibly sick and insomnia really bad; so although I feel like a zombie and have managed not to puke somwtimes only by swallowing it; it is all in  a good cause


----------



## Lexi2011

Good luck tomorrow Mungo, is this 12 weeks already? Xxx

Simone how are you getting on? 

Who's next ladies Xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Sorry to heap you are feeling sick Mungo. Well, really quite pleased!
Best wishes for 2moro x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Yay for feeling sick mungo - all in a good cause!! Hope you're feeling ok for Sunday's catch up - all the best for tomorrow Hun x x x x 

Love to all - DP home tomorrow -YAY!!!! 

X


----------



## loopskig

Mungo/Fingers - I am jealous of you pair leisurely strolling about the countryside. Can we please go here one day?
http://www.theaa.com/bike-rides/along-the-brampton-valley-way-418698
I reckon Joey would LOVE the tunnel. Might have to curtail the route as we'd be on legs instead of bikes but its looks such fun I'm going to get Kig to take us even if you two don't fancy it!
Does the real mungo like ginger nuisance hounds to play with? xx

/links


----------



## sturne

Just a quickie to wish mungo all the best for later today.

Will try and post properly later. Xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Just to wanted to wish Mungo all the best for your scan later today. 

AFM, had a nightmare session with the social worker this week. Basically at my individual home study where we talked about infertility and the road to adoption, she thinks that I haven't dealt with my emotions and it will all come out when a child is placed with us and the placement will break down! I tried to explain that i have and I don't let things effect me like that and adoption has given me a new focus. I think it is just because she doesn't know me and how I cope with things and perhaps I didn't express myself properly. I have dealt with the fact that I will never be pregnant and it was a relief off my back when we finished the IVF, but she still thinks I am heading for an emotional breakdown...! Anyway she is bringing her boss to our next session, as she thinks that her boss may ask the right questions to get more out of me, but the fact is I am not going to change and just because I don't fit into their tick boxes, doesn't mean I will be a bad parent...

Anyway rant over, hope everyone is doing ok....

Ali x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
quick afm... just got home, HEARTBEAT! so relieved . still bricking myself till 12 weeks really, but we have one healthy bean, measuring to date and with a tiny heart beating at 123 beats a minute! 

thanks so much for messages, will reply properly tomorroow. 

just quick one to loops  - brampton valley way is lovely and of course! only caveat is i am not walking the real mungo on his own till 12 weeks at least as he is 32kgs and can pull me over, so may need a bit of help if he sees a rabbit, and also not really supposed to walk far at all, but we can always walk slowly & find somewhere to drink tea! anyone always welcome round mine and very happy to travel for impromptu pp meets when ppl can make it. just a shame we are all not magically in the midlands (and blighty!) or magically nr oxford or summat . so there is an open building site (as opposed to open house) on sunday, or whenever anyone fancies. just look for the skip, the scaffolding & the rubble...i do have my bathroom door though which is pretty amazing. i wont have to ask builders to go downstairs when i want to pee now.

you have all obviously done such a fine job with sending PP vibes for my bean, any chance you could send some motivational vibes for my builder? still not finished! after me letting rip on thursday they are working a bit harder, but still every day is another job not finished when promised. have a retainer on the mortgage advance so finances are now at breaking point! but its only cash and hopefully the bank will extend the huge overdraft if we have to. builders!


----------



## Lexi2011

Great news mungo, another hurdle over. I feel your pain re builders, we did a renovation project 2 years ago - never again!!! 

Ali, sounds to me like you can explain this very well on here. Hope all goes well with her boss, perhaps you could write down all your feelings and positive steps you've taken to deal with things before your meeting. I always find it helps me if I have a difficult discussion ahead. Just an idea xxxx


----------



## suzymc

mungo - thanks for the texts hun. been beaming ever since. totally delighted for you. so 2 wk time scan...does that put you at 12 weeks? sending loads of these for your builders and completion SOON      have a lovely time with 10f&t - get her to show you some Jamie pics  xxxx

alig - not surprised you're ranting. I agree with lexi, writing your feelings etc should help. it's terrible when people think they know us and make assumptions. xxxx

simone - just seen Darren's recent ** post. massive massive hugs hunny


----------



## Whirl

Congratulations Mungo that's great news on the scan.  When do you get to twelve weeks?  I can imagine these next few weeks will be pretty stressful, I will be thinking of you.  We are not far from you either so can join you for a walk at some point.

Ali so sorry to hear about your session.  I think some social workers can be insensitive to infertility as they don't know what it means, and whatever the outcome and however you choose to move on it will still be a part of you, that doesn't mean you cant manage that.  I think that writing things down will help (and it is possible for them to put your own written account into the assessment if that's what you wish) and I hope the next meeting goes better.  I think all the preparation you have done and the excitement that you have shown over helping the foster child has demonstrated how you have moved on to the next stage of your life and are looking forward to adoption but that does not mean that there will not be moments in your life when you feel sad, for example when your adopted child has a child of her own, but its ok to acknowledge that.  Lots of luck for the next meeting and feel free to pm me if you want to ask anything    

Simone thinking of you after yesterday     

love to all

Whirl


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies
sorry for the delay in replying!last friday was i thought 7 week scan but embryo was 6+5, so at least 2 weeks before I can the 9 week scan.. 

Whirl thank you! a walk would be lovely  

lexi yes i am really feeling like that at the moment. we have another completion date of next Thursday but i doubt they will make it.. its the 5th completion date we have had..

ali thank you hun. so sorry to hear that the SW didnt really 'get' how you have handled IF. I would write it down as whirl suggested.  Being so positive about adoption as your way to have a family is surely proof that you are actually fab at dealing with what life throws at you, which is a hugely important skill for adoption. I have to say if we went down the adoption route, i had resigned myself to counselling, partly as a means of 'proving' to any concerned SWs that i had 'dealt' with IF. As whirl says though it will always be part of us and i agree that you sound to me very positive indeed and know yourself best. i bet you could write a stonking statement on how you have dealt with IF and come out stronger   . whats your next step now? 

loops mungo LOVEs all other dogs and turns into a 32 kg puppy at the hint of another bouncy dog  

10f&T  - lovely to see you sunday hun and thanks so much for making it over to my building site! the garden pics were fab and of course the extensive jamie slideshow! hope you have a lovely wedding in a couple of weeks. 

suzy, fab news jamie is sleeping better hun. long may it continue! even better that hopefully now op now! i wont be telling anyone else till 12 weeks now. my mum & MiL are completely incapable of keeping it to themselves (MiL even argued last time we couldnt possibly expect her not to tell her BFs!). 

love to simone, charlotte, sturne, jadeyjade and anyone else i have missed

afm insomnia now REALLY bad. been awake since 1.30am, so had about 2.5 hours  i am sure it is the thyroxine which i cant come off, but praying i might be allowed to reduce the dose. going for a retest this pm. if not i am going to have to go p/t at work - i just cant cope on so little sleep and do such long intense days, although that is going to cause a lot of financial stress . unfortunately a 13 hour day tomorrow and thursday and lots of travelling... i feel v sick so that is great lol, although my diet is plumbing new lows -  i had potato waffles last night. not ideal but better than not eating. going to try some plain white rice as obviously thats better and still plain. i managed to force feed myself porridge this morning. as well as some PP motivation for my builders, could do with some 'fat thoughts' BMI 18 and I am eating as much as I can, but i know my local MW wont be happy...


----------



## suzymc

mungo - aw hun. if you need to go p/t I guess you'll find a way to live on less pay...and potato waffles and rice are nice and cheap  it's soooooo hard to eat when you feel so sick. I lived on stodge. just keep taking your vitamins. your lil one will be fine while you stock your body up on carbs. Jamie is more than fine and I ate pretty pants for 9 months!! still am!! perfecting the art of quick meals now. shame you don't eat dairy. cheese was my thing when sick. chips chips chips.  don't blame ya waiting until 12 weeks. oooooo you got to see some Jamie pics  jolly good. I have over 700 now. lol. luckily not subjected those on ** to that many haha! been doing 1 pic a day...with a few extras. sitting here now trying to think up fat plain meals for you..... hmmmmmm. chip baps....oh wait already mentioned chips. lol. rice and potatoes it is then xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hi adies
aww suzy that is a lot of pics hehe. jacketpotatoe and nut cutlet (not ideal but needs must!) went down ok over an an hour of careful swallowing last night. potatoe seems to be the way...

sorry this is an afm, started getting pink discharge last night. obviously i know this may be nothing to worry about as there is no bright red at the moment. luckily i had my thyroid function and progsterone tested yesterday. george has upped the utrogestan, so hopefully that will save the day. this is all feeling horribly familiar so you can imagine how i feel. taken 2 days off work and watching crap tv.. dodging builders questions about how i am and willing the bean to stick. some sticky thoughts would be much appreciated. on the bright side also allowed to drop my thyroxine. got a grand total of 2 hours sleep on tuesday night, so really looking forward to possibly getting 5 hours tomorrow night once the levels have started to adjust.


----------



## Whirl

Mungo just seen your post how are things now?  Try to rest with your feet up as much as you can even if you cant sleep.  Thinking of you


----------



## mungoadams

Aww thanks whirl  . Yep lying on top of the bed all day.. pink has stopped for a few hours so fingers crossed. Unfortunately this happened in my last pregnancy so I am pretty paranoid now.. but I know it could still be absolutely fine so trying to think positive and at least on more progesterone. Will spend tomorrow with feet up as well. Still feel v sick so that is good.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Aw mungo honey what a time you're having - thinking of you and sending you all my  . I understand of course why you're anxious   Bleeding is quite common I think though isn't it and you're doing the right thing by resting up. Feet up, blanket and mungo cuddles is my prescription. Shout if you need me to do anything to help you stay rested - I can fetch, carry, do mungo walks or whatever x x


----------



## Whirl

Glad to hear it has stopped for a bit now, take as long as you need off to rest with your feet up the whole week if you think you need it and don't worry about work.  I can only begin to imagine how you are feeling I was a nervous wreck throughout the pregnancy without your experience.  Maybe some other pumpkins can advise as I am sure that there are a few who experienced spotting in the early stages.  Glad to hear you are still feeling sick too although I hope you manage to get something down you.  I second 10fingers prescription of mungo cuddles alongside the rest.  Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## loopskig

stick stick stick stick stick stick stick. feet up. light a scented candle, close those peepers and think chingy changy happy thoughts darling mungo. serene calm and positive. praying for you x xxx xxxxx xxx


----------



## alig1972

mungo, as the others have said put your feet up and look after yourself, sending you lots of positive thoughts, stick little bean...

AFM I did a written piece on my IVF journey and tried to put all my emotions in it, I sent it to my SW and had a email back today saying I had obviously put a lot of thought into it and we will discuss next week. She is bringing her boss for our appointment next Monday and then hopefully I can put my point across a bit better...

Bye for now, Ali x


----------



## loopskig

Good work Ali.
You certainly seem to me to have a rational and considered take on your journey so far. Did you feel alright putting it all in writing for the benefit of SW and boss? I suppose it will be worth it to help your case towards being approved for adoption. I'm hoping it might have been a therapeutic exercise for you too rather than just another bit of annoying bureaucracy. You are going to be the best mum EVER with all your hard work, practice with Beavers, babysitting and the Turners, self-reflection, counselling, paperwork etc. etc. what a lucky little chap will be coming to you. you have a lot to put on your mummy CV xxx x x


----------



## mungoadams

10ft loops and whirl aww bless you. Thanks for all your kind words and sticky thoughts. No more pink stuff so hopefully going to be OK. Yes spotting is v common so I know in theory nothing to worry about. I will be counting down the days till a 9 week scan now..Tues 22nd.. Got feet up and doing nothing today. Sleep has improved slightly .. Actually feeling more tired but think that is good .. Means I am allowing ,myself to relax on enough I think.

Aaww thanks 10ft  think am OK for now but that is so sweet.  Got dog walking come at lunchtimes.. I am sure she and the builders think I am the laziest moo lol.

Ali well done on sharing your diary with sw. Lots and lots of  PMA for next weeks MTG.

Still feel sick so that's good.


----------



## Lexi2011

Mungo, sorry to hear you've had a scare. Rest, rest and more rest at this stage. A bit of pink discharge is normal especially for us ivf'ers!

Ali, smart move lady. Hope that SW understands a bit more now and the steps you've taken to deal with everything. Deep breaths for nxt week xxx

How's everyone doing? I've had a rough cpl of days with sickness bug. Luckily mother in law came to the rescue yesterday and my lovely mum turned up at 7am this morning to take over (she left home at 430 nutter!)
I've banished myself to the bedroom so not seen the boys for 48 hours :-( 

Xxxx


----------



## jadeyjade

Hi Girls

Mungo- Aww hun... Sorry about your scare! I can understand your worry but agree with the other girls... Perfectly normal for us ladies. Very pleased to hear your scan went well and you saw Heartbeat! Amazing news! lots of rest for you hun, feet up... sending you some   Roll on 22nd xx

Lexi- Get well soon! So glad you have help from your Mum... Lovely of her to leave home so early! My mum would NOT do that! Hope you are beginning to feel better and you see your boys soon xx

Whirl- Hi Hun, Hope you're doing ok... Yes i would defo say that the log burner saves money (Only if you can source some good but cheap wood) Love to Bethany xx

Ali-  to bloody Social Worker! It makes me so mad... You will of course make a great parent! xx

10F&T- Woooo hoooo.... Its all go for you now! I am just  that we are cycle buds again. Good on you for sending sample to Serum! one step ahead of me as usual  xx

Suzy- Yey! So please to see that Jamie is sleeping better... that must mean that you are too, which is great! xx

Simone- Hope nose bleeds have improved or stopped? Sounds like you are having such a time hun! Thinking of you and Darren xx

Heaps- How you doing hun? Thinking of you xx

Charlotte- Sending you lots of  People are not good at knowing what to say  I suppose sometimes 'It is better to understand than to be understood' That is something I try to remind myself when I get frustrated with others (which can be often)  xx

Sturne- Hope youre happy to be back on UK turf and home with your beauts! Sounds like you had a NIGHTMARE! What an achievement though... I think you are Super-mum! xx

Loops- Hope you and little Joe are doing ok. xx

Love to anyone I have missed.



AFM- Not much going on still. Finally I Have started on my Humira Yeay! Just 5 weeks until I can retest- Come on Humira do your Job  Not holding my breath for it to work but feeling quietly confident that I am in the best hands with ARGC.  I am a PP 

Where is the MEET in November? I have told Michelle too... we are hoping to both come and of course baby V xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies just a quickie as I'm almost too tired to type! 

Mungo good to hear no more pink stuff, keep rested x

Lexi so sorry to hear you've been unwell - yay for mum to the rescue! X

Jade yay for humira start and I hope we can be cycle buds too! X

Hi to everyone else 

Quick Afm - I'm officially bug free! Had all the serum tests and I'm totally clear - so chuffed, no antibiotics for me this time yay! Just need to get my dodgy back and hip sorted - got 10 physio apps to go at starting tomorrow - I'm sure you'll hear my sobs from wherever you are if last time experience is anything to go by, but no pain no gain and I need to get the pain out of the way before my cycle x


----------



## jadeyjade

10F&T- Again... YAY! Choo Choo... That's great news on Serum. Hope its not too painful with your back and hip! What treatment are you having? Sports massage? Owch! xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Whoops just woke up and now come to bed - told you I was tired lol

Jade - hip is the old bursitis flaring up again so it'll be horrid massage of all the tightness in the butt, hip and thigh which is already tender to touch, (last time he did it with his elbow and heel of his hand!) plus strengthening exercises to do as homework! Back issue I think is related but triggered by gardening a few weeks back ! X

Night all x


----------



## mungoadams

Hi all
Lexi thank goodness for mums! Has your tummy settled down?

Jade fab news about the humira hun. Am sure it will work.

10ft you poor thing that sounds horrid. Hope its over quickly.

AFM just had a v tiny bit of pink and cramps are making me more paranoid . Nausea stopped like flicking a switch for a few hours yesterday which was v scary, but seems to be back if not as intense which is a relief. 10 days till my scan! Sorry for the obsessing!


----------



## mungoadams

P.s. any tips on dealing with midwife criticising ivf drugs? Got booking in on Monday and same mW last time rang me straight after mc and asked straight out if I thought my meds have caused it. Written a sheet on what I am taking and why but with current scare being pressured is not going to be easy to deal with. My zw mW appt went well and she said just to let it in one ear and out the other...


----------



## loopskig

Oh Mungo darling I am flinching for you every time I see you have posted.
ZW don't just work to get you preggers but to KEEP you preggers. Obviously they want you to achieve your dream but will have one eye on success stats too so a Lot of work will have gone into decision over your meds. You could preempt your mw and ask her to consider than you really don't need any pressure or stress at this appointment.

Everything crossed for you. Roll on22nd xx


----------



## mungoadams

hey loops thank you hun. must remember to be more pushy with the mw and preempt the question. hopefully nausea will be raging shortly and I will get no more pink stuff. i know i am really lucky to have had another bfp so I must hold onto that  

realised i have been merrily using clexane left over from hospital by mistake, which is a lower dose that my protocol.. ZW said not to worry about it and just go back to the higher dose. i find the meds side of things so stressful. one mistake and i am in paroxysms of guilt! this IF malarkey is just nuts sometimes. deep breath and calm thoughts.

hope some of you are having better weather - round here the sky is dark and wind is whistling through my pants double glazing... and of course the builders are behind again.


----------



## Lexi2011

Mungo, I had exactly the same with my MW. She told me I was pregnant now and it wasnt necessary to be on any drugs and all of her other ladies who'd had IVF didnt continue to take anything! I told her that was all well and good but having spent the best part of 3 years and in excess of £40,000 to get pregnant I will be following the advice of my IVF clinic thank you very much. She soon shut up! 

I discussed this at length with my consultant who's stance was completely different. She said her area of expertise was obstetrics not fertility and who was she to tell me to stop taking my drugs that had been prescribed by this wonderful clinic who had managed to get me pregnant after all this time. She was AMAZING during my pregnancy. 

Honestly hon, we know more about IVF / drugs etc etc than bloody MW's so follow ZW's advice to the letter. Like Loops said these IVF clinics are in the business of making babies not just getting people pregnant. 

Please do not apologise for obsessing on here. I was a complete NUTTER during my pregnancy. I had scans every 2 weeks throughout  my whole pregnancy, so trust me on this do not sit at home worrying if you need some reassurance go an get another early scan somewhere local. Yes it may cost you £60 but its worth it so you are not putting yourself under any additional stress. I LOVED my scans to see my little bambinos growing and before anyone says it abdominal scans are not harmful to them at all. 

Sorry for my ranty post but you have gone through so much to get this far xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

mungo - oh hun. so sorry not been online for past 48 hours  Just seen your posts. Gosh! I can fully understand that you are comparing to last time. I honestly can only remain positive because out of all my due date friends I think I'm about the only one who didn't bleed. Pretty sure it's down to drugs just irritating things in your cervix. nothing to harm the baby. i'd tell the mw to mind their own and say she can have her opinion when she's as experienced as ZW. busy bodies!! but loops advice will more than suffice. Lexi's words are spot on and yes she was quite a serial scanner but maybe it's worth it for you too hun. there's a lot to be said about peace of mind

lexi - did you want those teats sending hun? not sure if I've missed a post back to me or not

jade - oh yes, feeling much less sleep deprived now thanks. he has his off spells but the good ones far out weigh them. Come on Humira. We still haven't chosen a location for the meet!!! still waiting for word from Sturne I think

lots of love to all...just a quickie as Jamie really needs a nap and a blinkin owl on Alan Titchmarsh show woke him up grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## sturne

All babies sleeping...shushhhhh!!

Mungo please don't apologise for obsessing, I remember being very anxious before my first scan and I wasn't in the same situation as you. We are all praying that your scan will make you     and we are all here for each other for support. Xxxx

Ali  - you're gonna make a great mum. Everything will work out just fine, bloody SW!!! What's their friggin problem.seriously it makes me so angry!! Where were they in the Amanda Hutton case? Xxxx

Sorry babies waking up now,time for feed. Hello to everyone xxxx

Ref meet - when is it again? I don't mind where either somewhere in reading or anywhere really not a million miles away. Heapy,Ali any suggestions? I will try and think where's good to go. I will probably have to bring someone along to assist,either mum or a helper, hope that's ok with everyone? 

Lots of love xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, fresh from a 12 hour sleep, I've a little more energy today (sorry mummies I know you'll be screaming at me, but you can remind me of this when my little one arrives one day!)

Sturne - I loved how babies were sleeping at the start of your post but awake by the end! Oh dear, you must hardly have a minute. I really hope I'm ok to come to the meet as it does clash with the critical timing of my cycle but if it's at all possible to be there I will be as I need to meet your little miracles! X

Suzy hi Hun, hope you're well? I hope jamie is doing as well as is as happy as the pics suggest x

Lexi I love your rants post - gotta say is as it is! Damn right x cuddles and kisses from me to the boys please x

Mungo hope you're still resting and please don't tell me the builders are still there? Right, it's time for an official house opening party date - give them a copy of a fake invite and say you've invited 50 people from across the country NEXT WEEKEND! And if they haven't finished, they will get lynched by an angry mob of disappointed party goers! X

Hello loops my dear - I'd be up for a walk when mungo is past 12 weeks and in dog walking mode. That will either coincide with me being preggers or I will have my own pup to bring to the party as we are definitely getting one if this cycle doesn't work! X

Jadey hello lovely - you'll be retesting when I'm about to start - fingers crossed! X

Ali- hope SW buck their ideas up and start listening instead of assuming you're in a box of 'ex ivf' and therefore one and the same as everyother ex ivfer. I hope the letter helps!

Hi the everyone else x x 

Afm - seriously on count down now. Had a load of blood results yesterday from endo and thyroid stuff all looking good. She's agreed I can up my dose ahead of this cycle even tho she doesn't believe the jump last time was an accurate result! Other results generally ok but checking on a couple with clinic inc my testosterone which is a bit too low, so looks like the DHEA hasn't done its job yet. Off to a candlelit meditation in a tipi on Monday night ,   (sorry mungo they didn't get back to me so assume its full). Wedding next weekend then scratch, intralipids and nurses app the week after so soon all systems go! Good news (sort of) on my hip is that he doesn't think it's the bursitis causing the problem (and therefore not inflammation), but it's a tendon problem and basically, it's chronic and my muscles have shut down in that area. I had some shock wave therapy to kick start the healing and he's confident I'll notice a difference in a few weeks so hopefully I'll be inflammation free by the time my cycle starts.

Love to all x x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
lexi lol i am sure you werent a nutter  thanks for your rant hun it does help. i guess i will meet an obs consultant as i am going to be a 'geriatric' mother haha, but yours and everyone's words do help me feel a bit more like facing the mw on monday. has your tummy settled down now? how are the boys? Did you see the specialist?

sturne, how are you? hope you are getting some more help? of course i am sure we are all fine with you bringing a helper - though if you want a PP or two to come round and help get the girls and boys ready for their outing let me know.

10f&T optimistically I should be fine by the meet, so if you do decide you can make it, happy to chauffeur you, to take some pressure off. no worries re the meditation. let me know if you hear of another one. so exciting to be gearing up now and great news your bloods are looking good and that it is not bursitis, but it still sounds v painful, so thinking of you and hope it clears up soon with the sessions you are having   Would strongly recommend you get progesterone checked on ET and on OTD and regularly after that BFP! See below for why. Using National path labs and loving them, so tnx again for that. Yup builders now theoretically going to finish next Thursday, but of course they are behind AGAIN, so we are going to have to rearrange the mortgage company assessor coming to check the quality of the finished work..  Could you send the details of the nursing agency you use for your IL? I am due another one soon and need to save every penny.

suzy, thanks hun, yeh i know spotting is so common... it was the combination of that and the massive drop in progesterone that really scared me. however today is another day and no pink stuff  glad to hear most of the time you and jamie are sleeping better!

simone, thinking of you.

love to everyone else, esp jadey and ali.

afm - well today is another day and no pink stuff so thats good.   scared the pants off myself yesterday by properly comparing my progesterone results. I was 29ng on ET (ZW like it to be a min of 30) so after prontogest for 8 days, on OTD i was at 100ng, tuesday's result showed i had gone back down to 30 over a month, incl just 1.5 weeks on utrogestan (which is harder to absorb than injections).. the number itself wasnt what scared me, but if it had kept on dropping like that it would have been game over  . My progesterone wasn't monitored during last pregnancy so wonder if this is what happened. blinking good job i am miss paranoid pants and decided to check. so Jade & 10f&T i would recommend progesterone on ET & OTD and afterwards when you have your lovely BFPs. I got a retest today and went upto 31 since Tuesday, which is great. apparently it doesnt need to rise much, but just be gently rising.. and of course not plummeting. So, feeling slightly less worried now. Not exactly relaxed, but as no more pink stuff and progesterone is recovering, plus still off and on nauseous, i have to try not to worry so much. trying to find out about a local u/s, although may try to wait until 9 week scan - money is so tight now (mainly because of building work delay, meaning that we are desperately waiting for our mortgage retainer to be released) we are borrowing money from my sister for a trip to tescos! Only money though and far more focused on maintaining my bfp. 

thanks so much for all the kind words everyone


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Ah mungo, yikes on the progesterone! I did get mine checked last time and I know on bfp it was 140 so nice and high - I was so paranoid as I felt low progesterone was an issue on my first cycle. I will defo be getting the. Checked again. Glad yours are on the up, that is good. Maybe the little drop caused the spotting? Thx for the offer on the meet - I really hope I can make it. It's independent nurses, 19 Devonshire st, London. They are closed on Saturdays but otherwise, very accommodating. Great on the bloods place isn't it . My acup is sending loads of people there! By getting my hfea bloods done there with Dp, we will save £176 compared to tdl prices. Crazy. Btw, it's caterpillars that's are eating my broccoli. About 30 have just had a soapy death and I've sprayed with soapy garlicky spray - god knows if it'll work as I fear its terminal! 

Lexi sorry o forgot to say I hope you're feeling better now  

X


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

Jamie is currently snoring  I banned Mark from always having the tv on as it was spoiling his naps and Amazon have totally messed me about with an order that had his monitor included so still can't put him in his cot for naps. He's now been asleep for over an hour. Chuffed to bits as he was exhausted yesterday. He is such a happy boy he's just amazing. Seen some major changes in him over the past 2 days. 

Sturne - lovely to hear from you. We just need one of you, local to that area ladies, to make a suggestion. I'm clueless. Can I ask how come you want someone with you when we can help you out hun? Of course I don't mind but there's plenty of pumpkin Aunties on hand. When Jamie is with an Aunty I expect quad cuddles  

10f&t - yup as happy as his pics indicate. He is one very very happy little boy. Yesterday was just amazing as he's really started to interact with us now and finds us both hilarious...someone has to. I'm OK thanks. Placenta evacuation seems to have stopped which is pants as I think it's only half way  wow it's all go for you. I must have missed your post about your hip. oh hun that sounds painful. I hope the shock waves help. All sounding like everythings coming together. choo choo

mungo - so so happy to see a lovely positive and good news post from you. the pink stuff must just have been one of those things. just sent to scare you sadly but you can over come. hehe! Great news your progesterone is rising. Sorry you're so broke. Wish I was rich so I could pay for an u/s for you. I would if I could 

lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Dear all,

Firstly apologies for not being around.  Work has taken over my life and I literally haven’t had any energy by the time I get home in the evenings.  I get to school at am7 and I’m lucky if I’m out by 5pm!  Something has to give and I think I’m going to have to start taking work home instead of staying.  We have also had the second enquiry meeting in to Isaac’s death last Fri.  It wasn’t great and I literally broke down and had to leave the meeting for a bit.  I’ve had a number of anxiety attacks and it feels very much like it did when Isaac passed.  I have said that I need this over and done with quickly as the stress is too much so we have one more meeting in a few weeks’ time and then it will be passed on to the solicitors hands hopefully.  Really didn’t want to bring anyone down so with my mood either.

Mungo,.  I’ve been thinking of you lots and hoping you’re doing well hun. I’m a geriatric pregnant woman too!  37 and I clearly need a zimmerframe!  Grrr…  I had some spotting in week 9 and headed straight down to the EPU.  Terrified but all was okay.  I was the Cyclogest that caused it they said. Glad they are keeping an eye on your levels.  Fingers crossed the level increases and the pink stuff does one.  Big hugs.  XxX

Jade, glad to hear about the Humira hun.  Fingers crossed it will do the job!  XxX

Lexi, hoping you’re feeling better.How are the boys?  I’m doing a private scan on Thurs too.  I feel so paranoid and I’ve had some pain.  I can’t wait till I’m 20 weeks for the next!  £165 for the privilege though! XxX

10fingers, hoping you will be inflammation free and not in so much pain hun.  Next cycle soon…  Wishing you all the best, you certainly deserve it.  

Suzy, glad you and Jamie are sleeping better hun.  XxX

HI to Sturne,  Heapy, Ali, Charlotte, Daisy, Whirl, Loops and anyone I’ve missed.  XxX


Wishing you all a relaxing Sunday.  XxX


----------



## mungoadams

hi ladies

10f&T fab thanks hun. i think have their details somewhere! have so many different nurses i contacted when trying to get IL's cheaply, but think i have lost the file. will drop them an email. blimey that is a big saving compared to TDL's! Oo the nasty catterpillars! I guess tehy are putting on wait for the winter  Maybe you will get beautiful butterflies next summer? Not much consolation when its your broccoli that is being munched. Could you work our what type they are and plant their fave food? Have a lovely time tomorrow eve and last week before your train speeds up  . hope the hip pain calms down with the physio.

suzy fab to hear jamie is doing so well hun. aww bless you. we will be fine. once we get the mortgage retainer. and err a few months of wages from me lol. thats what we get for one fresh and one frozen ivf and an extension all in the same year! i hope that monitor arrives soon.

simone great to hear from you. is there anything you can cut down on at work, or say no to? Dh is doing a lot of saying 'no' atm to try to get home to do domestic stuff for me...and try to do little bits of diy around the building work. haha i guess a lot of us are geriatric . So sorry to hear that the second enquiry was very hard, although it is good to be over and handing over to solicitors at very long last. 

afm no pink so that is good. feeling sick as a dog so that is also good..still worried whenever the nausea eases which is slightly ridiculous, but i think will be like this till the next scan really. hopefully back to work tomorrow, though taking a couple of half day's leave to rest. my boss ignored my text on friday, so could be an interesting return to work. I even took it as annual leave (i know i have a legal right to SSP, but cant afford to take that) so tough if they dont like it..


----------



## Simonechantelle

Good attitude Mungo!  I wish I didn't worry about work so much. I'm rubbish at saying no too. I hope return to work tomorrow is okay Hun. So glad there's no pink and that your feeling sick!  Weird thing to be happy about! XxX.


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies
hope youre all well.

simone hope you are managing to have slightly shorter days. if you are really struggling to keep up because of being pregnant on top of everything else you are supposed to have a pregnancy risk assessment to modify your assigned roles & responsibilities - been doing a lot of reading - you will see why in a minute- your employer is legally bound to adjust your job or send you home on full pay. i know they might not like it, but you must put yourself first. but not doing so well with my work lol in some ways

afm no more pink  so that is good. wont relax until i have my 9 week scan, but also have nausea and sore boobs, so those are reasons to be optimistic. 

nearly had a major falling out with boss on return to work. i only have 2 of my 5 day company sick days left, and she offered to give me 1 day, but no more. I knew this would happen and resigned myself to it - i just wish she hadn't said anything. I really feel this is discrimination (so she can choose how to apply her sick policy and during both a threatened miscarriage and when i was hospitalised with severe OHSS she only part paid me sick leave apparently in case i get a cold later in the year!). I have not taken any sick leave at all since 2008 apart from 5 days for my m/c in 2011 and severe OHSS this year. The only reason i am not taking it further is that it is not worth a major fallout over 1 days sickpay. She knows this..soooooo annoying. Has also refused to book travel for an important mtg, in case i have a m/c  and can't travel, as she doesnt want to lose the money. Obviously she has a logical point but that is a really pants thing to say... and frankly its a couple of hundred quid so i think as a boss I would have rather accepted the potential cost than say that to someone. I did point out no employee can give a cast iron guarantee of availability. Have to focus on the fact that there is no more pink and my boss is just so beyond the pail it is almost funny. To think i work in the sustainability sector. which last time i checked was about respecting the environment and err people. Must remember the only reason i am still working for them is that i actually love many parts of my job and get to work from home a fair bit, which will be much easier to manage when that family eventually comes along. The real mungo has had a lot of destress cuddles...it is only work after all. sorry for the rant. i cant actually talk to dh about it as he is so livid...


----------



## alig1972

Hi

Quick one from me to say that after stressing about it all weekend and taking the day off from work, I get a text, not even a phone call, near the time of the appointment to say that they had a crisis and could they reschedule! So my next meeting with the social worker (and her boss) is now scheduled for next Monday afternoon (only taking 1/2 day holiday this time) so I have another weekend of worrying but at least my home is spotless! 
A couple of my references have said she has been in contact with them to arrange to meet, so small little steps and we are getting there...
Had a fun evening with the Beavers at the local Fire Station last night and met some hunky firemen. Also we are babysitting the foster child again this weekend, so still getting in lots of practice.

Anyway sorry for me post, hope everyone is ok...

Ali x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Morning all,

Mungo, thanks Hun. My boss isn't the most supportive with sickness or reduced hours so I'm going to try and keep going but cut back on how much I'm taking home to do. As I've been on a phased return from April to Sep I don't want to push my luck with her!  What a nightmare your boss sounds!  There's nothing like compassion huh?!  I completely understand you not wanting to push the sickness time but you're right, it's completely out of order. It's amazing that when it comes to money compassion and understanding just goes out the window. Big hugs. XxX. 

Ali, all that waiting is stressful!  Can't believe they just texted you! To postpone!  Still, as you said your house is spotless. Less to clean for next Monday!  Hoping your babysitting goes well and sending lots of positive thoughts for next week. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX. 

I have my 16 week private scan today. I feel very nervous. Had a series of bad news stories yesterday about an FF friend and a friend who's dad is very ill with Cancer. Hoping today is calmer and more positive for everyone. Other news, they didn't listen to baby's heartbeat yesterday at the midwife appointment. They said it was too early. They did tell me it seems I have a urine infection though!  I thought it was stretching pains!  

Hoping everyone has a good day. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Hi beauts

Love to all espcially Simon, Mungo.
Ali - sorry about your delay. Chin up beaut. SW and boss will be impressed with you I'm sure. How could they not be.

AFM, all fine here. Best mate in Bournemouth baby due 3/10/13 but took her time. Went in Mon 14/10 to be induced. Small progress then steps back to square one so Lou had to kick up a fuss Weds pm asking for more drugs and to be taken downstairs to get things really moving. EVENTUALLY Evie Olivia arrived this morning 9lb 1oz. No wonder she was so snug and not keen to move! Going down Saturday. Leving boys at home so I can have a squeeze and be of some use making dinner and washing dishes.

Hope you are getting on OK Charlotte? Thought I'd be keeping my eyes peeled for you at hosp but in fact my mate's at Poole birth centre and will prob be out by Sat. 

Loops xxx xx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Loops, and big congrats to your friend. Wonderful sized baby!  Hope they are both doing well. XxX. 

So the scan went fine,  thank goodness. I was a disaster as usual from start to finish and couldn't stop the tears- poor sonographer. She was lovely though and after looking through our notes understood why. The clinic is on Harley Street and was set up by the consultant who opened the Fetal Medicine Unit in St.Thomas'. They recommended the place and they were just superb. They specialise in dealing with IVF and high risk pregnancies. Measurements looked fine, all on a par with weeks and baby was active. The only thing is that the placenta is a bit low still. She says she thinks it should raise but obviously anything to do with the placenta is a worry for me after Isaac. Anyway, relieved for today. Hoping that I can stay calm till the next scan on 18th Nov back at St.Thomas'. Thank you all for your kind messages today. Big hugs. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hi lovelies

simone - I wish you didn't have to have any meetings at all, but focus on there being just one left. strange they wouldn't listen to heartbeat at 16 weeks. We heard Jamie's at our 8 week scan. Seems a bit mean....but all sounds great from your Harley street scan. Sorry your placenta is low lying. There is no way your hospital will take any chances with you and if it does remain low lying I can promise you everything will be fine. Remember I had an early bleed and the hospital took amazing care. They will do the same for you. You will have to take it VERY easy from week 30 though as that's when the cervix starts to open. I bled first time just a few days before this trying to get everything done before the 30th week. I really want you to make sure you can rest as much as possible. ok!! Anyway it may well rise hun. Placenta previa is pretty rare. Only 5% and my placenta acreta only 1%...eek!

mungo - yay to no more pink and a bigger yay to lots more nausea. don't panic if it stops though...because it will do naturally!  Big massive boo to your boss. Seriously think she's on this earth to make your life a misery. she's such a nightmare. just let her go do one. you stand your ground hun.....more Mungo cuddles for you 

alig - aw pain they rescheduled but enjoy living in your lovely clean house a bit longer. lol. I remember being in a right tizz before the HV came here...she barely gave my house a second glance. I was almost disappointed. lol. Enjoy your practice 

loops - aw what lovely news hun. many congratulations to their new family member. oooo big un. eek. especially for a girl. enjoy your cuddles minus the boys. 

afm - all great here. Jamie has slept through twice already and he's 12 weeks on Monday....amazing. Starting on project cot now for day naps...so far so bad. lol. But pretty sure he'll get the hang of it. If he doesn't he doesn't I guess. Mum and Dad are here next week for a few days. I can't wait for them to see how he's progressing. Been missing friends and family even more of late 

Much love to all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies

Ali, i am really sorry to hear that the SW and her boss delayed the mtg   it must be very frustrating and frankly it is rude to cancel a meeting by text. Its been done to me and I find it unprofessional. The tactic of someone who is too embarrassed to pick up the phone... Grrr! Wow you are going such great guns on childcare experience! still in awe 

simonechantelle... Fab fab fab news about your scan hun  . Sooooo plsd for you. One scan at a time though I know it is so stressful for you and dh and roll on a fab scan on 18th nov...  That placenta moves up a bit. Just got told I have a UTI too - i thought mine were stretching pains - though had started to think last night perhaps i had  UTI.. are you getting some antibiotics? Urgh i am so frustrated for you you cant have more support at work, phased return or not. Yup I am afraid being human seems to go out the window sometimes with bosses 

Loops - congrats in being an aunty to your best m8's new baby. wonderful news. Poor girl having to insist on more help to get it started though.

suzy lol cheers yes i know.. bosses. decided that I just need to imagine I am in a spin off from the Office   . Oooh exicting news on project cot lol, lots of luck. Will be lovely to see you mum & dad i bet and not long time now till the meet  cannot believe jamie is 12 weeks. wow... 

afm - well I am 9 weeks today and no more blood/pink stuff and nauseous as hell so that is of course fabulous. I am still very nervous, but hopefully scan on tuesday will be fine. As i said i am clearly an extra in a new Office spin off, but putting work aside as it is so ridiculous as not to really be worth moaning about, other than that i am okish.. got 4 hours sleep last night which is unfortunately a good night.. some of the abdo pain has turned out to be a UTI so looking forward to that clearing up. The building work is nearing completion! Hopefully next friday. I think there is really light at the end of this tunnel. By November I may have the first shower since July 2008.... AND a dishwasher (never lived somewhere with one of them..).. AND a gas boiler that works... AND of course a flipping big family/kitchen/dining room lol. get me - washing facilities, heat and all sorts! Starting to feel positive about it now, as long as i dont think about the money. Perfect for cuppas with any PP's who fancy it, although a way to go for many of you. Soo nice to know soon i will not have to be embarrassed about my mouldy cold house!


----------



## sturne

Hi all,

Can someone please tell me when the meet is. Trying to organise something else but don't want to clash dates.

Was babies christening yesterday. We had a fab day, babies so well behaved being passed around by everyone. Lovely to see so many friends and family.  Feel bad that people have to buy 4 sets of presents, must be so expensive for everyone. 
Did I tell you my friend has gone and got a BFP after 6 attempts. She went to Serum too after my recommendation. I'm so happy for her, her and her dh are just over the moon.

Sorry no personals today but as always thinking of you all,especially mungo - yay to no more pink spotting.

Xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Sturne the meet is Sunday 24th Nov but no venue decided yet, I think you will have a better idea than me of which are child/baby friendly. Are we going to a pub/restaurant ? 

My meeting with SW and her boss went ok today. They just need evidence that I can cope with a child's emotions who has been through trauma, I said I thought I would good at this but they need examples. They are going to observe me with foster child and the Beavers and also start speaking to my references who know me better. 
They still think there might be a problem with my mum treating my little sis baby different to our child and want me to speak to mum but how do I start that conversation?!! 
Anyway our next appointment is not until 13th Nov to give her chance to do our references so a bit of a break..

The other news is the couple who are fostering the boy have decided to adopt him. I can see why as he is a little cutie and I can see how attached they are, so this is good news for us to as the family finding for him has stopped so we won't have to back off. This is great as we are learning so much and picking up lots of tips from them and becoming really good friends. 

Anyway hope everyone is ok, thinking of Mungo especially...

Ali x


----------



## loopskig

This is what i have down for meet:

Location tbc ?Oxfordshire/Berks - 24/11/13 (Suzy, Mungo, Ali, Whirl+Bethany, Heaps+Ev, Loops+?Joe, Jane, Jade, Simone, Sturne+4, ?Buttley... )

Good work today Ali 

AFm, baby Evie is a proper cutie. Doesn't Look much like a 4 day delivery, forceps, 9lber. She's clean, unmarked and really healthy looking. Doing well but my mate seems to be pretty traumatised by the experience. Understandably after being told they were taking her for forceps but x2 theatres busy hence 3hr wait with no progress at 1am on the 3rd night in hospital. very painful feeding initially but hopefully now rectified by having little Evie's tongue-tie fixed today. My other bestie is due 18th Nov too so you will be fed up of hearing about the new babies in my life!

Half term here so much fun planned for Joe. He's going for a sleepover at Granny's tomorrow. kig and I taking the opportunity for date night and i'll pick him up after work Weds pm. Then swimming Thurs and for some reason I volunteered to have 6 of Joe's mates round to play on friday. Most will have parents with them but it sure makes me miss the summer sunshine were we can go and knock about in the park all day every day.

Love to all xx x x


----------



## loopskig

This place is cited as being 'child friendly' at least...

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g190745-d3600846-Reviews-The_Coach-Newbury_Berkshire_England.html

There seem to be plenty of other options but most seeming a bit posh when we are looking for 'cheap and cheerful'? Suppose that's what you get in Berkshire 
Can't vouch for any personally.

I wouldn't mind putting in my bid for somewhere close A34 North of Newbury or off M4 as I'll either be coming from Leicester or quite likely on my way home from Taunton if visiting the new baby boy who is soon to put in his appearance.

XXXX X X X XX


----------



## alig1972

Hi  

Ok I will put my local into the mix, The Starting Gate Newbury, easy access from M4 and A34. There is a large car park. They do Roasts on a Sunday and are cheap. I can speak to the Landlady and get her to reserve one end just for us. Sturne you said you have been here before, do you think it will be ok for the quads? 
Sturne also forgot to say that I can drive to yours first and help with the little ones if needed...

Ali x


----------



## mungoadams

Quick afm on phone on train! The bean is doing well so far, measuring to date and heartbeat ok. Waving little stumpy arms and legs like nobody's business    did warn me still a risk of mc which slightly burst my bubble but said much lower than pre9weeks. V plsd this is such a huge milestone for us.. last 9week scan we spent nearly an hour with george and terri desperately looking for a hb and it was just awful. Simone had been briefed and found the little heart straight away.. Dh nervous as hell bless him. Going to tell close family at weekend and explain that given what consultant said they are not to tell others till 12 week scan. Like they will keep to that. Might make some of them feel a bit shamed about last time tho   . Anyway v plsd. Sitting on train after 2 hours sleep, feeling lile throwing up but still happy.

Nr A34 m4 sounds good to me re meet. Just to warn you all if nauseacontinues to be this bad I moght not make it. Smelling or seeing food is currently really unpleasant. . Tho could always come for after you eat!


----------



## charlotte80

Mungo - great news!

Simone - Glad the scan went well. Well done to Darren for being nominated for an award, even though he didn't get the award he is still a winner! You both have been fantastic.

Alig - Sorry to hear they cancelled your appt via text, thats awful! Glad it went ok in the end, they are certainly not leaving any stone unturned are they? Hope you enjoy the rest period before the 13th. Sounds like you are getting lots of practise in though and experience. Well done.

hello to everyone.

I'm so annoyed I can't make the meet  Friends have organised a spa weekend in November and have just realised it is the same weekend. Please have another one soon 

Not much to report from me. School is busy busy busy. Am staying with two days till Christmas, have found job sharing a real challenge and its tiring. Not at all what I thought going back to work was going to be like. Got to go in tomorrow though as its parents evening, haven't done one for a year now, not looking forward to it. Recent CT scan is all clear but doesn't stop me worrying . Have been getting a bit of hip pain on and off but consultant is not concerned but I want to know whats causing it! 
Will post again soon, sorry for the radio silence.


----------



## Heapy0175

Hi ladies, just back from our week in Rhodes so have tomorrow off.  Be on then to have a catch up with you all xxxxxxx


----------



## mungoadams

hey charlotte - huge congratulations on your clear scan results. that really is the best news! however, i can completely understand you're still going worry and of course deserve to have your hip checked thoroughly. Even if the consultant believes that there is not a problem, they must understand how stressful and worrying it is and part of getting better is getting the reassurance you need about any concerns. Huge   .  Really sorry you cant make the meet, although a spa sounds fabulous and just what you deserve. will have to set a date after xmas then  

heapy hope rhodes was lovely.

afm exhausted. Out at 6am yesterday and back at 9pm. going to turn off laptop now & put feet up! what a surprise the building work is still not done. Now they are hoping for Saturday - which means we will have 3 builders here on sat when its dh's birthday and MiL is here. Great.... however.. have bought dh a fab present - unaltered original starwars triology! he was having a good rant about the alterations that were made lol - geeks unite haha (I am one too..). Hoping for a happy birthday man


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies. 

Mungo, so pleased spotting has cleared up! Really pleased the scan went well. It's wonderful seeing them wriggle around isn't it? Not long till 12 week scan!  So excited for you!  XxX. 

Suzy, I am with you on getting to a hospital at the first sign of a bleed. My consultant told me bit to worry a out the placenta at the mo. There's still time for it to move up and it's at the back which she said is good. However, it's easier said than that. I worry about everything!  Glad Jamie is finding sleep a bit easier. XxX. 

Ali, wow!  They don't want much do they?!  Hopefully you'll be able to give social workers the examples. I don't even know where you begin though!  Good luck Hun. XxX. 

Loops, sounds like you have done lovely plans for you and Joe. Have a great half term. XxX. 

Charlotte, I'm sure work is exhausting for you. I'm blooming knackered after going back to work in Sep so can only imagine how you feel!  Well done for getting through to half term. Have a good rest and hoping the hip pain eases. I'm so glad your consultant isn't worried about it. Take care Hun. XxX. 

Heapy, glad you had a good time I'm Rhodes and thank you so much for the candle you lit for Isaac. Loved the photo. XxX. 

Had an appointment with consultant today at St.Thomas'. She had read my notes from my pregnancy with Isaac and was so very nice today compared to the very stern exterior she displayed last time! She asked me what I wanted to do about the birth. I said I didn't know. I am terrified of natural birth as I will need to get the baby out quickly after what happened with Isaac, but at the same time I'm scared about a c-section as the lady time I nearly died on the operating table thanks to the other hospital leaving things so late!  She took charge and basically has made the decision to take me in for monitoring at 36 weeks. Steroids for the baby's lungs and do elective c-section at 37 weeks. I'm still scared about leaving it as late as 37 weeks (I had placenta abruption at 37+5) but she's also concerned about premature birth any earlier. We will review but do far that's where we are. God willing I get that far. Relieved there is a plan at least and a sensible one!  

Other than that we were at the Butterfly Awards this weekend. Meet some amazing angel parents, but sadly at the same time those who are incredibly competitive. It was sad to see that some thought they had had a harder time than others.  It amazes me that anyone can have that attitude. We are all grieving parents at the end of the day. Also, it was quite a somber affair, as I knew it probably would be. I didn't really want to go but Darren was shortlisted for an award. I don't think it's something I would like to go to again. 

Off on holiday on Fri to Turkey for one week. Seriously can't wait!  Need some sun and relaxation after a crazy half term. Still got to pack, buy suntan lotion etc. No where near close to being ready!

Hopefully I'll get some wifi while I'm away, but if not have a lovely week and I'll message when I'm back. 

Sending love. 
XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, hope you're all well

Simone glad to hear the scan went well and you're getting a plan together. It all must be very worrying but it sounds like you're getting the care and attention you deserve. The awards sound a little distressing, but good on you both for going x

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you and great to hear all is going well. I agree that consultants do need to appreciate that you will be maybe overly worried about any little thing when you've been through something so traumatic. I was exactly the same and practically lived in the Dr for a while. I even went the other week to get a mole checked. I still worry that having cancer means that I'll be more likely to get it in another form and I'm sure that worry will never leave us, and medical professionals need to understand that's how we feel. Sorry you can't make the meet but I'm sure we'll all meet at some point one day x

Mungo more whoops and yays for mini mungo who is doing so well   looking forward to our meet up in the sunshine next year outside that cafe! If I don't bring a baby I'll be bringing a dog! Remember we had a deal!   x

Heaps lovely too have you back and fab that you had a lovely time. Pics look so lovely and happy, looking forward to seeing a few more x

Loops lovely baby news for your friend and sounds like a lovely half term planned for the little man  x

Ali what a roller coaster you're on. Hope your next app goes well x

Sturne great news on the christening -would be fab to see some pics x

Suze great news on J sleeping. Have a lovely time with your mum and dad x

Hi to everyone else esp Jadey, Lexi and Daisy x

Afm - day off wohoo! So tired and v busy at work as trying to get on top of things ahead of the cycle. Recruitment done and as luck would have it, people are not starting now until after my cycle, however, one starts on 16 Dec not long after after OTD so I hope I'm ok and emotionally able to cope at that point. I was due to have a scratch today and am furious that the clinic got the dates wrong! Only through my knowledge did I know it was too early and questioned it. Waiting to hear back after sending a very strongly worded email. Grrrr. Trying to let it go but it's bloody annoying. So, hoping 2 weeks today things really start and I'll be gearing up to start Stims. It's all a bit surreal and I have to say, I feel very ambivalent about it at the moment. The desperation to have a child is starting to wane, maybe it's self preservation, but I think I may be starting to take small steps towards accepting it might not happen and think about what an alternative life might look and feel like.  Maybe it's a better frame of mind to have going into the cycle, who knows. Love to all x


----------



## suzymc

Hello possums

*mungo* - project day naps in cot has been abandoned for now. he naps far too well in his bouncer in the lounge with us now that it doesn't seem right to try and change something that works (for now) I will try again at a later date. He's snoring in it right now!! So happy your lil bean is doing so well. Fantastic news hun. Over the moon for you. I was told at my 10 week scan we only had a 70% chance of a successful pregnancy. They just like to err on the side of caution. Your house sounds like it's really coming together. lol at you being excited about a dishwasher. your nausea may be easing by the meet anyway hun. I know mine got better around 12weeks.

*sturne* - aw their christening sounds perfect. haha! yes I guess it is quite expensive buying 4 lots of pressies. Many congrats to your friend.

*alig* - they want to speak to your Mum!!! flippin eck. that's just silly. Not really sure how you would start that tbh. Tough one that but hopefully the chat may help you both. Great news for the little boy and for you.

*loops* - Suzy+Jamie hun. He is coming along too to win you all over with his flirty smiles. Oh blimey, hope your day today was loads of fun and not too hectic for you. Aw bless your friend...not surprised she's traumatised. She'll soon forget though... you do, the baby helps! Exciting your other bestie is due soon too.

*charlotte* - aw hun. so sorry you can't make the meet. but your spa weekend sounds lovely. Good news on your latest scan. Sorry you have some new pains. Hopefully it's just your body feeling tired after everything it's been through.

*heapy* - love your holiday pics. Evan is such a cutie. He looks very happy.

*simone* - aw that's great the placenta is at the back. mine was at the front and that does cause a lot more problems. also I think it's more likely to rise if it's at the back. But even if it doesn't rise don't worry. It's very rare it causes problems like you had. They won't let anything bad happen. You will just have to learn the art of rest. I highly recommend a c sec. It surely will take the worry out of things, it's so hard not to compare but c secs are routine. What you went through wasn't. It would be different and a lot more relaxed. But it's your choice. When I was in the hospital I really wanted a c sec asap to get Jamie out to stop the bleeding. But they assured me he was fine and that I was putting him more at risk by wanting him in this world before he is ready. They explained loads about it and made me understand the pros of leaving him in me as long as possible. Sure I was high risk but being born earlier can come with lots more risks. 37 weeks is much safer but I understand your concerns. Oooo enjoy your holidays.

*10f&t* - sorry about your scratch. so annoying for you. it is hard not to get annoyed when people make errors. eek! stims are close by then. I never DR'ed so can't really compare but it was always quite a shock whenever it started as it's all over so quick too. I think I like your frame of mind hun.

*afm* - Mum and Dad left this morning. They bought him some lovely gifts. So nice of them. He was a little star. He's such a charmer. He smiles and laughs at everyone that smiles at and entertains him. We've had 3 meals out this week and he was awake for each and didn't cry once. He's such a content wee fella. It was so lovely to have them here. I am getting increasingly sad and depressed that we don't live in the UK. I have the baby I only could ever dream of but things feel a little wrong. I miss friends and family and socialising with mummies and babies. I feel like we're both missing out. He's very happy and clever but I really wish we weren't in France right now. But with no offers on this place it's never going to happen. We're off the market again for now as we've had to close half the house up for the winter. I really wish there was a solution. I think Mark understands I'm unhappy but I see he thinks I just have to accept this and get on with it. Which I guess I am doing but it's getting so hard now. It's funny because when I was pregnant I was really anti moving back but now he's here it's all I want and all I can think about 

Love to all, Suzy xxxxxxxxx

meet - I am good with wherever but as I'm bringing Jamie the slightest amount further north we can possibly get the meet the better for us. Newbury is a 2hr30 drive for me. Is there anywhere slightly further north or does that mean the quads can't make it? I could always split the journey up a little if there's anyone I can see for a tea break on the way? Going back won't be too bad as he sleeps well in the afternoons.


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Suzy      for feeling homesick.  I have to say that I felt really lonely when Bethany was little, because even though my friends all live local I never got to see any of them as I couldn't cope with evenings.  I made lots of mummy friends but they were not the same.  I am also trying to persuade gareth to move to Sheffield (where my mum lives) but since I have had Bethany I have wanted to be nearer her.  I think being a mummy makes you look at your parents in a whole new way.  Jamie sounds so lovely and it would be so lovely to meet him.  I don't know if Coventry is on your way at all but you are welcome to stop at mine and we could carshare from there for the meet.

10fingers how annoying about the scratch, hope you get it sorted.  it must be incredibly hard to feel positive about cycling, I know that whilst I was cycling I was talking to gareth about plans for the next cycle and for adoption because I couldn't face the possibility that it might be happening.  Is your thyroid all sorted and level at the moment?

simone hope you enjoy your holiday you need it after all you have been through recently.  Sorry to hear people at the awards were competitive, when it should be a supportive event.  I can understand your hesitation over a C-section too, but planned C-sections are very different.  I think it is going to be good for you to go in at 36 weeks for monitoring, and earlier if you need it.  Is there a chance Darren or a family member could stay with you for emotional support?  I know that you usually have to stay on your own but I can't begin to imagine the state you will be in after losing Isaac.

Mungo glad you are doing well but make sure you take some time out from work!  You need your rest!  You will have to put your foot down and not do so many long days.  For me the sickness started to ease by about 10 weeks, so if it does try not to worry about it (easier said than done I know)

Got to go as Bethany is crying will continue my catch up later


----------



## Whirl

I'm back!

Heapy hope you had a lovely time in Rhodes, I love all the pictures of Evan.  Can you make the meet?  How is work going for you?

Charlotte, glad the ct scan was clear.  Hope you get to the bottom of the hip pain though, for reassurance.  So sorry you can't make the meet.  Sorry to hear school is hard as well.  I guess the trick is to try and not think about it for the rest of the week so at least you only have two days of stress.

Loops hope you have a lovely half term with Joe.  How is he doing?  Glad your friend and her baby are doing well.  I remember being pretty traumatised by the forceps!  Glad to hear she is managing to feed as well.

Ali glad your meeting went well.  Do your adoption team have a family and friends day?  We do one where adopters can bring family members along to in order to talk about adoption and what support you need from family members.  something like that might help be an eye opener from your mum and a way in to a potentially difficult conversation.  or try adoption uk for advice.

Sturne glad the christening went well, hope you manage to make the meet too looking forward to cuddles with your little ones!  Although I will have to watch Bethany like a hawk as she treats little babies like dolls!

H to everyone else

Whirl xxx


----------



## suzymc

God ladies I'm really struggling. Most of you know but one of the babies of my due date friends passed away two days ago. It's been two of the longest days of my life and we are all really struggling to come to terms with his passing. She was not only an amazing support and friend throughout our pregnancies and beyond, to me Lexi and our due date friends, but also during my cycle too. Life is so unfair. It seems it was more hospital and doctor f ups and we are all just beyond angry for her. He should still be here! Life isn't fair. It's so cruel. I honestly can't stop crying. I keep thinking I can stop and something sets me off again. He should be with his Mummy and Daddy not shining brightly in the sky. Devastated.

Hug your loved ones ladies. keep them close. xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hey beauts,
Suzy darling so sorry to hear the sad news of your friend's baby. Can't begin to imagine what they must be going through. Big hugs for you babe.

How is everyone else getting on?

This week we have been mostly carving pumpkins and eating too many sweets.

LOVE TO ALL xx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Loops your week sounds like much more fun than mine! X

Suzy so sorry to hear your friends news, how awful.   I'm on SP too this time so no horrid down regging and waiting around. Sorry you've been missing the uk I think it's understandable when you've had such a big life change so don't be too hard on yourself. I guess just focus on the positives until you're in a position to make decisions or you'll end up driving yourself mad like I did about wanting to move away from this area into the countryside x (easier said than done)

Whirl yes thyroid all sorted thanks, I'm going to have regular tests this time so the same thing hopefully won't happen again. It's testosterone I'm concerned about now as my levels are on the low side which isn't ideal. Hope you're all well x

Love to everyone else x x 

Afm scratch, intralipids etc. booked in next Friday (get there in the end). Start northesterone tablets on Sunday to delay AF I guess to fit in with clinic cycles and come off it a week on Monday so hope to have baseline and start Stims that week and fingers crossed no delays like last time. Busy looking for up and coming puppy litters as if it doesn't work I'm getting a puppy for christmas instead to end the year with some happiness. I'm actually more excited about that which probably tells you that I'm quite ambivalent about this cycle at the moment!


----------



## loopskig

Eeeek Jane! Here comes the 'fun' again! I've got 10F&T crossed for you  
I can see the pup excitement but lets say a BFP before Christmas and a new furry friend in the New Year too. You can have both. Lets face it - if I managed the two at the same time you definitely have it in you! Biggest love to you darling girl xx x xx

Jade are you up soon too babe? All happy thoughts coming your way.

Love to all xx x xx x xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks loops, oh yes, all the fun of the fair  I'm sure I could do both but am choosing not to right now! I'd rather focus all my energy on one, as either on its own will be a huge lifestyle change. One step at a time!  x


----------



## Lexi2011

10ft you know my thoughts on puppys and babies! Not a good combo in my opinion, Loops you're a super Mum or maybe a nutter  

I think a touch of ambivalence is to be expected my love. We'll be here every step of the way for you gee'ing you on. I'm also a great believer in 3rd time lucky  

Hope everyone is well, I need to do a mammoth catch up with personals so will do so vvvvvv.soon xxxxxx

much love ladies


----------



## mungoadams

simone - sooo glad consultant has a plan! i guess any plan is going to be worrying, so huge hugs   and   for getting good care, as you blinking well deserve!

whirl thank you am trying  how is dh work situtation? is it getting any easier with being back at work?

suzy i am very sorry to hear that. your poor friend and partner. only simone knows how that really feels. the worst any of us could experience  no words really help much with bearevement i think, especially for the loss of a baby or child   hope that the homesickness abates a little. as 10f&t said, after such a huge life change it is only natural to miss family & friends. only a few weeks till you are in blighty!

10F&T eeek! lots of luck for notheristerone doing its thing and IL and scratch on friday. we will all be starting to send a lot of PP vibes now! huge   for you . i have been SUCH a mixed bag of feeling last 2 fresh and frozen cycle.. totally understandable i think.. 

loops did you & joey have a good halfterm?

afm.. did get 7hrs sleep last night thanks to my acupuncturist, which makes such a big difference compared to my normal 4-5hrs.. and of course nausea is still here to play. 12 weeks next friday, so hopefully it will go in next 3 weeks or so..   12 week scan on 13th nov, so really looking forward to that, although starting to get butterflies already. builders STILL not finished. 19th week and counting. only 12 weeks late now! main builders mum had a fall & had to go into a home temporarily, so there is a reason, but it is more the emotional upheaval (she is actually pretty much fine from what i can tell - she is just having more alarms put in the house, which is why she temporarily in a care home). obviously dh and i are living that with FiL and we do have sympathy; but i think they would have more sympathy if they hadnt messed us around so much. they say they will be done on tuesday. just wrote up the list of jobs left  - 25 things to do, some of them taking an hour, but some a day so as normal they cannot schedule for toffee! deep breath. reminding them of the final installment to be paid doesnt seems to motivate them. deep breath! overcame my hormonal irritability to be reasonable with them - they are peed off too now (tho not our fault  - the reason it has taken so long is that they never do more than 6hrs work in a day and regularly dont turn up) and arguing will mean they just walk off site, so no matter how little patience we have, being cross will get no where. good job we didnt try to time things for close to the birth!


----------



## Grace72

Ladies - sooooo sorry i havent been in touch.  Being mum has been great but no time for being anything but mum. So miss chatting to you all. Just wanted to wish Suzy a long overdue congrats. Amazing news hon. Sorry i wasnt around to share the joy at the time!

I havent had time to read all posts but wanted to send you all hugs and warm wishes. Will keep in touch soon


Grace xx


----------



## suzymc

morning all. Jamie was awake at 5am...usually it's 7:30 so he's back in his cot and that means I get a chance to come on here. he's teething poor wee soul so I think its not helping his normal routine

thanks for all your kind words xxxx

those going to the get together....i'm going to start a ** pm for it so we can get organised. mungo are you coming love? if so I'll let you know what's decided. So far we have Bicester as the location  I hope that's good with you all.

loops - lol, did Joe go trick or treating? sounds fun

10f&t - you are so right you know. I think it's just the change. I am thinking about it a lot less now, I think since my friends baby died I've decided I just have to get on with what I have and be truly thankful for that. I know deep down I really want Jamie to grow up in France so I have to try and get on with that and if anything ever changes and we can move back for a bit then that's a bonus. It would be lovely though. Especially if my parents could have him 1-2 days a week then I can get some work done as I've no idea how I'm ever going to find the time to do any and Mark doesn't seem to get that!! I don't blame you for being more excited about the puppy. That is something you know you are getting for sure but you know what I have great feelings and I know that you'll have a lovely BFP AND a puppy.  But yes one step at a time.

mungo - thank you, oh yes not long now. I so can't wait. Ooooo 12 weeks soon. I don't know why but it feels like ages since your BFP. Longest 12 weeks wait yet I feel  How's it gone for you? OMG the builders STILL haven't finished. nightmare. understandable but even so. I bet you'll have got over the nausea soon and will be able to make the meet 

grace - thank you hun. no worries. I totally understand

afm - just a wee heads up that we still haven't received Jamie's passport back. It's been a total nightmare. We are hoping to travel on Wednesday of next week and they've not even made it yet let alone posted it. They reckon it could be here by the 14th so I'm sure it'll be here a long time in advance of our get together. So although I'm 95% sure I'm coming there is a 5% chance I'm not. But I'm sure it'll be ok.

Lots of love to all
Suzy xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

10fingers, behind you all the way Hun. Everything crossed for you. XxX. 

Suzy, I'm so sorry about your friend and their beautiful friend. It's so difficult to hear such horrendous news and it breaks my heart. Thinking of you. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX. 

It's been a horrible two weeks. Turkey was a waste of time. I got really ill with a Upper Respiratory Infection and ended up in hospital there. Thank goodness they let me fly on Fri but it was touch and go. Still getting over it. It's now like a heavy cold but took Monday and Tuesday off work. Then what a day yesterday!  Planned on going back today but yesterday morning whilst gong from the bedroom to the loo I feel down the short flight of stairs!  I landed on my side and bum but had done pain and phoned the midwife. They sent me to the hospital and I doesn't six hours being monitored!  Didn't get home till 8pm. The main thing is baby is fine. I took the brunt of the fall thank goodness and I'm really achy and gave pains down my side still. Panicking now as this is day three I've been off. Stupid as it's all very genuine but my work can be very unsupportive with people. Hoping they will be supportive and understanding. I've had a nightmare setting cover for my classes and just hope there are no problems. Hoping I don't go back to the wrath! 

Anyway, that's my update. I got the message about the meet. Darren has a Running for Isaac event that day (nearly every weekend is booked up with these event as the mo to fundraiser the £2500 he has to guarantee  for the marathon).  I'm looking at the logistics of going to both. Need to be in South London that morning and will see if I can get to Bicester later. Will let you know.  

Sending love. XxX.


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Had another meeting with SW on Friday which went ok, she thought there was an atmosphere and barrier between us since all the discussions about me not expressing my emotions and she thought I was upset that she brought her manager in. I told her I didn't have a problem with her or how she was doing things and was more annoyed at myself that I wasn't able to express myself properly. Anyway we have decided to put that all to one side and move on. She did say that she couldn't see a problem with us being approved and that I will make a good mum but she just needs to be able to write a good par report for us and she is learning too as she has only been doing this job for 6 months and each case is different. Anyway she is starting to write our Par and has said she is aiming for panel in Feb 14. We have a few more home study sessions but she says that she wants us to lead these rather than her asking all the questions and if there is anything we need to know to ask. I am feeling a lot more positive now. She is back on Weds for a joint HS and she is coming to watch us at Beavers on Tuesday. Our spare room is now decorated and the carpet is being fitted on Friday and then we need to think about furniture...

Bye for now

Ali


----------



## Simonechantelle

Ali, I'm really glad you could sit and be honest with her. It's good to know she can admit to still learning herself. Hopefully you'll all feel more comfortable now. Brilliant news in terms of panel. You'll fly through!  It's all coming  together! Good luck with the home study meetings. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Simone so sorry to hear turkey was a nightmare  hope you're feeling better now x x

Suzy great news on J's passport  

Grace so lovely to hear from you! Great to hear all is well x

Mungo sending extra hugs for weds x 

Lexi hope you had a lovely week with the folks x 

Love to all.

Afm scratch (ouch) and intralipids done, all drugs arrived, now just waiting for AF to get this show on the road. Already bleeding a little so expect it to be the next day or 2 then hopefully it's Stims time  still hoping to make the meet x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Great news 10 fingers!  All systems go!  Good luck Hun. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

simone - thanks hun   so sorry about your holiday  oh what a worry, sorry you had a fall. Heapy had a couple when pregnant too. I think it must be easier to lose your sense of balance. I really hope work have been understanding and so pleased and relieved all is well with you and LO. I really hope you can work out the logistics

ali - aw wow. what a lovely positive post. great news.

10f&t - eek! it's all go go go....here's some of these for you       fingers crossed timings work out well for the get together

afm - Mum and Dad are arriving soon and we're supposed to be leaving for the UK tomorrow...ain't gonna happen. No passport yet and DHL are fecking me about.....grrrrrr. Still should be here by Thursday at the latest. It's a right headache though..... not to mention the cost. anyway on a lighter note I'm taking Jamie to meet some friends this avo for the first time. He's currently snoring so hoping he'll be bright as a daisy when we get there as his teething is really bothering him right now
Love to all xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies sorry for the quick AFM post. Baseline showed a AF count of 12 (one more than last time) so it's all systems go and I start stims tonight - eek! Wasn't quite expecting that - drugs only arrived on Monday and I booked tickets to see les mis so waiting here for that to start - no time to worry about first injection!! Hope I've got everything I need I've not even properly checked!! X


----------



## Whirl

10fingers thats really great news.  Hope it all goes well and enjoy Les Mis.

Suzy and sign of the passport yet?  Hope it arrives soon.

Ali i'm glad your home visit went well.  February will be here in no time!

Simone really sorry to hear about your last few weeks.  Glad to hear the baby was ok after your fall.  

Grace its always lovely to hear from you, and I am glad you are still reading the posts!

Mungo how is the sickness now?  And how was the scan today?  And how is the kitchen coming along?

AFM really sorry but i am not going to make the meet.  DH still has no job and i am really stressing about it, and also i have something on until lunchtime so am not going to get to Bicester in time.  I am really sorry i wont get to meet all the babies, but hope you all have a lovely time.

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Mungo was it your scan yesterday? Hope everything is ok and thinking about you. 

Suzy, glad the passport arrived at last! 

10fingers, really good news that you are cycling again, I have everything crossed for you     

Grace, lovely to hear from you. 

Whirl, so sorry that you are going to miss the meet but fully understand your reasons. We too are counting every penny at the moment as we will have so much to buy next year and living on statutory adoption pay is going to be hard...

I had another joint home study session last night which was much more relaxed. She got us doing some role playing! (don't ask!)  Anyway we have a couple more sessions booked in before xmas but she said she may just need to ask us questions as she is writing her report to fill in any blanks and answers any questions we have. 


Bye for now, take care

Ali x


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies v quick post.. nausea still rampant and so i insomnia so i am v tired and after 10 hours at my laptop, i need to go chill. got a v long day tomorrow..

huge congrats to 10f&T on the baseline. woohoo!

Ali fab to hear last visit was better!

simone eek poor you. I really hope you are on the mend and work not putting pressure on.

whirl bless you.. see below/above. huge hug for dh's job. really hope it all comes together quickly. must be very stressful 

suzy eek. did you get the passport?

grave hello! how are you?

meet is 24th now??

love to all xxx

afm 12 week scan all ok!    everyting to date, hb good, cervix ok, uterus ok. Our little bean is probably a boy  so so so so so relieved you wouldn't believe. was not an easy scan thanks to my retroflexed uterus (not retroverted apparently) and had to be internal and on my side.. not quite sure what that looked like to dh!  . we decided against downs screening of any kind, and thanks to the position of bean and my uterus the nuchal scan would have been very hard apparently. my tinsy fibroid has grown, but apparently it is out of the way and not attached to anything.

i have been waking up fists clenched each day and having nightmares about bleeding. starting to relax a little now. not exactly helped by boss.. she constantly refers to antenatal appts as medical appt.. tried explaining they are not, i cant change them and will make up hours when i can, but wont always be able to. sigh. I emailed mates and came clean at last and work colleagues too. Off for last intralipid tomorrow, taking only 2hrs off work so late appt and not back till 10pm.

i know 'nausea is a good sign' but seriously i have had enough! 11 or so weeks is really quite enough of constant stomach churning, swallowing puke, and jacket potatoes for dinner every single night! insomnia not gone yet but praying it will go, nearly finished my steroids now.

in theory builder is in tomorrow to finish the job. not holding my breath! hopefully he will finish before xmas! very little left to do, but extractor fan in bathroom not connected to a vent (no window so that is causing a lot of damp in the house) and lots of lttiel things, plus tools everywhere inside & out!


----------



## Simonechantelle

Mungo, congratulations on the 20 week scan!  So glad all is fine, apart from the nausea!  Sorry your boss is being a bit rubbish with appointments. They are antenatal and you are completely within your rights to have as many as you need so don't worry about it. She should know If she's a boss!  I still 'check' every time I feel a little wet too!  I wonder if that ever goes away?!  XxX. 

Ali, glad home study was better. Role play?!  It's like being at school! Hehe!  XxX. 

Suzy, glad the passport got to you. How was the journey?  XxX. 

10fingers, all systems go!  Sending lots of PMA and hope Hun. Good luck. XxX. 

Whirl,  so sorry things are so stressful. Hoping everything starts to fall in to place soon and DH can find work. It must be a really hard time. Big hugs. XxX. 

Grace, hello!  Hoping you're well. XxX. 

Hi to everyone else. XxX. 

Been a bit of a rough week. We had a letter from the hospital Isaac was born in saying they are refusing to admit responsibility even though they have basically admitted they failed us in enquiry meetings and there is a wealth of evidence and expert opinions against them. So, they are putting us through a legal case instead. We were shocked they have done this but beginning to come to terms with the news. So, more expert opinions, witness statements including a detailed one from me this time and lots of stress I imagine. We'll get through it but it seems so unfair that we have too. 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and then my first lesson observation in 2 years after my 'maternity leave (ahem!)' in Tuesday. As nervous as I am about the scan (you know how terrified I get!) I'm even more nervous about the lesson ob!  Going to be working all day to get ready for it!  I used to do okay in them and prided myself in my teaching but it's all changed and I'm nervous about having one of my anxiety attacks in the lesson!  If you don't do well in these you face the a lot of difficulties from senior management and it's more stress I can do without!  

Anyway, will report back soon. Better get started!

Sending love to everyone. XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Suzy glad the passport arrived and welcome back to the UK  x

Whirl so sorry G is still out of work - things must be tough - sending you a big hug   - sorry you can't make the meet but completely understand x

Ali thanks for the wishes - glad everything seems to be progressing well for you x

Mungo yet more whoop whoops for you  will be in touch again soon - it's our meditation on Friday isn't it? X

Simone thanks for your wishes. I'm so sorry you're having to go through yet more anguish and pain. It really beggars belief! I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow and your observation on Tuesday - don't worry you'll be absolutely fine  x

Hi to everyone else x

Afm 4 x Stims done and all ok on that score so far. Back for scan tomorrow. Wheat bag a permanent fixture. What is quite concerning though is I had my testosterone restested on Friday and in less than 2 weeks it's dropped from 0.76 to <0.1! It was already a bit too low so I'm in a little panic but can't seem to find answers. Acup isn't sure of the implications and FF and google drawing blanks so I guess I will find out tomorrow from consultant. Maybe it's normal when you start Stims. From what I can see a little is needed for follicle development but not much and levels can fluctuate daily/times so maybe I'll need to retest, but I guess it is what it is and I probably shouldn't have bothered as it's just bought stress now! Trying to remain calm. Annoying as I was so so calm about everything! Tsh has eeeked up ever so slightly already so will be asking if I can increase my thyroxine to avoid what happened last time. Come on follies, grow grow grow! Back in clinic on weds and Friday too and EC may be a week tomorrow - eek! Ps les mis was fab - got a seat right at the front in dress circle for £20  x


----------



## Simonechantelle

10 fingers, thanks Hun. Definitely speak to them tomorrow. I'm sure it's nothing to worry if they haven't said anything about but of course you must be anxious for everything to be perfect. Good luck with the scan tomorrow too. Keeping everything crossed. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Posting to FF and ******** xx

Hiya,

I missed a notification on 12th Nov and thought it had just been quiet. Did see the start of ******** thread by Suzy but then got caught up in general life (colds, lost voice, birthday parties, sister came to visit, school biting incident!). Sorry for not being about. Jane I am super excited for you. Hope you're feeling OK. Looking forward to seeing your beautiful, bloated face!

Jade - any news babe? Happy thoughts coming your way.

So, Sunday, I have rung Bure Farm and made a plan as below, which I'll assume is fine unless someone says otherwise&#8230;

Venue> (good work finding this one Heaps)
Bure Farm, Barberry Place, Bicester OX26 3HA
01869 327578
http://www.burefarmpub.co.uk/

I mentioned gluten, dairy, vegan and nut diets. They'll just give us their allergen list to work from but it sounded quite positive.

Booked for>
x8 bigger bottoms
x2 Highchairs
x4 babes in arms

He has given us a table for 10 adults and 2 Highchairs so we should have plenty room.

Shirley I'm keeping on 'maybe list' as I'm hoping you might be won round to the idea. I don't mind if Bethany scowls at me. Lots of little girl babies seem to want to do that to me at the moment!

Time>
There's no way we'll be able to co-ordinate feeding times for all the little ones so I'm saying we should arrive in dribs and drabs whenever suits from 12 noon and aim to order food for about 1pm. By the sounds of it they won't rush us out so we can eat in shifts around cuddling time etc.
Jane needs to be gone about 3.30pm and the rest of us can doss about at our leisure or until we've run out of things to say to one another - NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!

Sharon/Ali hope you managed to find a work around for roadworks. Sturne try to just focus on the journey. I promise once you arrive you will have plenty of willing helpers.

Suzy will you come to me for 10.30/11ish? LE2 8NF
I'm happy to drive if you want to be free to turn around for baby J or take the opportunity for a little sleep in the car!

Can't wait to see those are coming!
And especially hugs for those who are not,

Love you all,
Loops xx xx



loopskig said:


> _*   Forget the odds - We are the ones who will have a family
> My body is healthy, my mind is happy, I am a positive pumpkin!*_​
> *Our Very Own... Positive Pumpkin Wassup? Wagwaan? Important dates*
> Cat Lady AliG (Newbury) Who knows! Next SW Visit 13/11/13
> Power Plater Jadey (Notts) Dodgy tubes
> Holistic Hippy 10F&T Jane (N'ton) Dodgy eggs/immunes
> Daisy Princess (Mids) MF
> Princess of Thieves Charlotte (SW) PCOS/DH Chemo
> 1st Pumpkinette Producer Whirl (Cov) Mostly Male Factor  Bethany Mae 19/7/12 8lb 3oz
> Chief Psychologist Heapy Linda (Swindon) Dodgy tubes  Evan Neville 27/7/12 6lb 14oz
> Pumpkin Bun Baker Ginger Fairy (Mids) Who knows! Who cares now!  Joseph Peter 27/7/12 7lb 15oz
> Serial Dropout Loops (Leic) Barren No-hoper 'Just' Joe!  26/12/08
> Here come the Soft Cupper Trolleydolly (B'pool) Male Factor  due Dec 2012 - Miracle!!
> Weight-loss Champ Hope (Notts) Poor Responder/MF   19/12/12
> McD Challenger Grace (London) Bit of both   28/2/13
> Buttley Michelle (Notts)  Victoria 19/3/13
> The Celeb Sturne Sharon (Berks) Male Factor?     James, Joshua, Lauren, Emily born 30/3/13
> Madame Motivator SuzyMc (France) Fibroids  Jamie Daniel 29/7/13 7lb 7oz
> Maggie's Mum Lexi Sarah (Leeds) Salpingectomy 30/12/11   Henry Matthew (6lbs 13) & Louis Joseph (4lbs 8oz) 5/8/13
> Isaac's Mummy Simone (Enfield) Long-term RA  Isaac Colin 27/7/12  due March 2014 Scan 18/9/13
> Gutter Girl Mungo Annie (K'ring) PCOS  14/9/13 due May 2014
> Novelty Fashion Icon Anna (Newc) Barren No-hoper IVF#3?
> Toe Tickler Ruthie (Kent) Surgery/Infection prone ICSI#3/Adoption?
> Jackie Stallone-a-like Baby Maria (Cyprus) Male Factor ICSI#2 Athens?
> 
> *APPROX. TOTAL: 18 BABES & BUMPS*
> 
> _**MEET UPS*
> Location Bure Farm, Bicester OX26 3HA - 24/11/13 (Suzy+Jamie, Mungo, Ali, Heaps+Ev, Loops+Joe, Jane, Sturne+4, ?Simone, Whirl+Bethany, xJade, Buttley... )
> Chez Kig 20/5/13 (Suzy, Whirl+Bethany, Loops)
> Nottingham 3/2/13 (Suzy, Whirl+Bethany, Loops, Heaps, Jade, Buttley, 10FT, Sturne, Lexi)
> Bicester 9/9/12 (Suzy, Whirl, Mungo, Loops, Heapy, Ali)
> MK 29/04/12 (Jade, Michelle, Loops, Ruth, Jane, Suzy, Whirl)
> Northampton 15/01/12 (Whirl, Suzy, Jane, Mungo, Loops)
> _


----------



## loopskig

Mungo darling - relieved all as it should be at 12w
Simone - hope your 20w gone well babe

xx x x


----------



## suzymc

will reply properly later or in the morning...I just wanted to say WOW thanks social secretary. you are a STAR.... Jamie would rather be babe in arms though. he can do highchair but will probably rather be on us. anyway that's fine as they'll give us more space. Yup 10:30-11....or earlier if poss? happy driving. He's a star (normally in the car) and I have a mirror. thanks again

be back soon. love to all xxxxx


----------



## suzymc

hi lovelies

simone - oh no way. that is just outrageous. how can they not accept responsibility. it's just ridiculous. so sorry they're putting you through even more  Outrageous. I am just fuming for you. 
Looking forward to hearing all about your 20 week scan. I so hope all went well. Have you managed to juggle your schedule for Sunday?

whirl - aw hun, that's such a shame. I'd brought your pump and sling back over to give to you  

alig - haha! looking forward to hearing about the role playing then. lol. 

mungo - big yay again. sooooo excited for you. soooooo are the builders finished? 

10f&t - calm calm calm lovely. my hormones were all over the shop last time. come on follies.... let us know how today goes. everything crossed you can make it sunday.

loops - I may take up your offer of driving us. It's a looooonnnng way for me so if you can do the Bicester part then that'd be fab. Is Joey coming? I think it's going to take us about 1hr30 from yours and i'll probably need 30mins at your before we leave. So 9:30-10 am may be the best idea....if you're around then? Text me to let me know if you can. I'll text you at some point in case you don't see this. 

sorry this was brief. so very busy. having a lovely lovely time. Jamie is very excited about meeting his Aunties and pumpkins on Sunday. Me too, of course!! So excited about cuddling the quads. Is all 4 possible at one time?
Love to all xxxx


----------



## loopskig

How do all,

Lovely to see Sharon, Ali, Suze, Annie, Jane, Heaps yesterday. All looking gorgeous. As usual tricky to catch up with everyone as much as we might like but good fun nontheless. GREAT choice of vennue Linda. Joe would have been way bored with just a standard restaurant. Emily and Lauren - don't worry Auntie Loops will get her hands on you next time  

There's talk of a slightly more Northern meet next time as would be super to see Jade, Lexi, Henry, Louis and I'm always hoping Anna will come back to us one day too! I am thinking of a place 5min from M1 J21 Leicester but happy to go wherever most popular. Expect it will be whenever Suzy is next home as I'd feel like a saboteur fixing a date she can't make as we are the last remaining 100% meet up girls.

The girls are saying maybe even lunch with men folk in tow too. Not sure Kig would be too bothered as he's never keen to make new friends until he realises how much fun they are. And its all fun for proud fathers but I wonder how much the boys still chasing the dream will be up for it. I appreciate its hard for the ladies who don't have their own children yet to come along and be cheery, so could be harder still for the boys to meet up and chat fertility (among other topics) with a load of 'strangers' when they don't yet have their own bundle of joy to show off?

Heaps - I reckon Evan is not so much of a Tornado, perhaps a little whirling Dervish. Bright as a button, he just wants to see it all and know what's going on around the corner. Soooooooo cute. 

Mungo - I daydreamed yesterday evening, why don't you threaten to get in a different builder to complete the jobs on your snagging list and it won't cost you £3000. Well done for coming along yesterday when you could equally do with sitting quietly in a dark room waiting for the nausea to shift! Lovely to see you.

Shirl - how was your weekend darling. We missed you and Bethany. Big love to you both x

Sharon - Not surprised you are shattered after a crackers hectic week. Suzy was telling me on way home about ITV. Will it be aired in stages or not until after birthday at end of March? Do they just film you at home or on your adventures too? It was so lovely to meet the boys and girls. You are doing a marvellous job. Keep doing exactly as you are!

Jane - I doubt you need telling that you have a new 'not so secret' admirer. Jeez! I wish he loved me that much and I like to think I do a little more for him than a quick game of Top Trumps! How was the jazzzzzzzzzzzzz? Did you get a little dance in or was it a more formal affair where you just had to sit and clap two fingers against your palm or click to show your appreciation? ALL the best for this week. Hope you are able to enoy your week off a little around all the scan adventures etc. did you say EC Thurs? Plenty    vibes for you.

Charlotte - how was your pamper weekend with the girls? We missed you.

Suzy - hope the drive OK and Jamie travels without too much drama. he's a big hit with Joe's Nannie and Granddad too.

Ali I wonder if you are heading for Reading game V Leicester on Boxing Day. I expect we will be down at my mother's anyway but if we're home you would be most welcome to pop in for a cuppa. How's the baby room decorating going?

My poorly sore throat getting steadily better. I was intending to take Joey swimming straight from school today but we're both still a little germy so best to leave for next week. We'll take a trip to the library instead then home for dog walk. We've been heading more for cycle paths than fields recently so Joe can practice this pedal power. I'll keep you posted with stabiliser removal progress! Not ready yet...

Much love,
Loops xx x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies 

Lovely to see you guys at the meet! 

Suzy hope you're nearly home safe and sound. Jamie is such a smiley cutie pie x

Loops looking as gorgeous as ever and is it any wonder therefore that your boy is such a stunner  well I think he's just adorable too and I loved being initiated into the world of top trumps  Not sure DP would be up for a male meet up either, I struggle to get a conversation out of him never mind anyone else! But it's a nice idea and maybe some of the other DPs would be up for it but I just know I don't even need to ask grumpy pants. Jazz was very cool and I used 4 fingers to clap  a couple did get up tho and have a bit of a boogie which was slightly embarrassing as it was a wee bit of a sexy dance and they clearly have been watching too much strictly. Nearly spat my soup out x

Simone it was nothing to worry about in the end - in fact, only I seemed to be worried! So that drama bit the dust quite quickly! 

Hi to all x

Afm - I'm triggering tonight and EC weds - eek! Got a couple of big and bouncy follies around the 24 and 25 mark, plus 3 more over 17, and one 16.5 and one 15. I'm hoping the 2 aren't overcooked, and so cautiously hoping for 6 again, but anticipating fertilisation rate might not be quite as good as last time but I will be blessed to get that far. My lining is also a very bouncy 11mm and only 1mm less than this stage last time. Here we go again x


----------



## sturne

10 fingers - good luck with your trigger tonight and will be thinking of you on wed.eekkk!! Sending you lots of     and    

Hope you had a good trip back Suzy.

Love to all   xx


----------



## loopskig

Simone I wonder if I missed a post from you. Or perhaps you have been busy busy busy. How did scan go ? Is it March you are due? 
And your weekend fundraiser? Thinking of you x XX X

fingers thanks for the flattery you great charmer! 
All the best for Weds. Rooting for you babe. Got a good feeling xx x X


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - hope you are all prepared for tomorrow.  Saw your post that you were not well so hope you feel better by then. Will be thinking of you every step of the way xxxx


----------



## mungoadams

huge huge good luck to 10 F&T 

       

more luck and   hun for you and dp. i am sending every iota of  to you guys for tomorrow. 

was sooo nice to see all that could make it on sunday. quads, jamie, evan and joey were of course equal stars of the show. all gorgeous and v well behaved! you are all fab mums of course, altho always will be in awe of you sturne, doing such a fab job and looking amazing too. Thank you much ladies, was so lovely to have a good chinwag with you all. so sorry not to see everyone there of course and hope  to see you at the next meet.

more later in week. nausea is back so typing aint much fun. much love to all, esp 10F&T for tomorrow and et xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

10fingers wishing you the best of luck, I will be thinking of you tomorrow     

Mungo sorry nausea is back hope you feel better soon.  Sorry i missed you on Sunday.  How are you doing?  Are you starting to get a bump yet?  Glad the scan was ok, can't beleive you could see the gender!

Loops sorry I missed you too, I was gutted not to come but have really overspent this month and am very stressed about jobs. I have also taken on some extra work so was in Bristol all day Monday so wouldn't have managed Sunday as well.  Can't believe i no longer have my 100% attendance though!  Sorry to hear you have been poorly.

Suzy, sorry i missed you and Jamie.  Don't worry about the pump and sling I will see you next time.  How did Jamie cope with the travelling?  Are you feeling happier now you have spent time catching up with your family?

Simone sorry to hear you are going to go through a legal case and further heartache in relation to Isaac.  How was your scan and lesson obs?


AFM really sorry i missed you all at the meet.  I would have loved to have come but had too much on and am too stressed at the moment over G's job.  The good news is he has an interview this week and also a meeting with hr, so we are hoping that he will at least have something even if it is not what he wants to do long term.  I can relax a bit after Friday when we know.  Bethany is doing well, she is talking loads although she is still not walking yet!  

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies just a quickie - I got 5 eggs and sample ok so doing ivf. Now it's the waiting game. Thanks for your support x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Well done 10f&t got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi All 

First things first, have to say to 10f&t that 5 is a good number, I have everything crossed for you       that they get jiggy tonight. 

It was lovely to meet up with all the pumpkins and little pumpkins at the weekend. 

Loops, Joe is just adorable and has such lovely manners, you must be a very proud mummy and I am so glad that you brought him along. Hope your sore throat is getting better. We won't be going to the away Leicester game, mainly due to saving money we tend to only do the home matches, but thanks for the offer. The spare room is all complete, we just need some furniture, but waiting for a while for that as don't know if we need a cot or bed etc and might be able to get a few bits in the January sale.

Heapy, Evan is definitely a little whirlwind and so full of energy. We will have to arrange that mini-meet up with Sturne soon to have a proper catch up. 

Suzy, hope you have a safe journey home. It was lovely to see you again and meet Jamie, another little cutie. 

Mungo, was good chatting to you on Sunday and hope that the sickness goes away soon. My little sis is finding it hard being a vet as she is on call and works odd hours, so is constantly tired. She has another scan next week, so lets hope the baby is more awake this time. 

Whirl, sorry you missed the meet, but fully understand your reasons, hope the interview goes well...

AFM we had another Home Study this week, where we went through finances and she needs to check with her boss re the loan I have which was for the IVF, we can manage the payments, but she just needs to check. She then came and observed us with our nephews and niece and the eldest one did a very good job of distracting her with his lego...
The other news is our Social worker is pregnant, not the best timing! She is still hoping to get us to panel in Feb, but then we will have a new one for matching etc, which is not ideal...
DH has an appointment with his doctor on Thursday, so fingers crossed his blood results and better and he can go ahead with his medical  

Anyway hi to all that I have missed, 

Ali x


----------



## suzymc

Hi lovelies
I agree it was a great choice of venue...it was so lovely to see those that were there and very special to have the quads with us...the adorable Joe for the first time and scrummy Evan. I agree...He's just into the world in every which way possible. 

Loops - aw bless them....seems Jamie is a popular wee fella  thanks for driving us. I just love what his grandad has done for him...fab idea. Hope you're both getting better. Keep us updated on peddle power

10f&t - EEK! Well done you. Bet they're 5 super strong ones. How you feeling? Sore? Jamie adored you  how can he not though hey! Not well? What's wrong hun?

Sturne - all went great thanks. I loved chatting baby with you. Just think if we lived near each other our babies would be in the same year  

Whirl - I have left them in my parents spare wardrobe  Jamie was pretty much ok travelling back thanks. Happier to see everyone thanks but made me feel worse saying bye. Aw bless Bethany. No worries cuz she'll understand more about the world when she does learn...and she certainly will learn...everything crossed here for G

Ali - aw thanks hun. It was lovely to see you too. Fingers crossed for dhs results. I'm sure it won't matter too much getting a new social worker

Afm - we are both home safe and sound. Mum travelled back with us which was a great help. Jamie was a star as usual. He was sooooo pleased to see Mark when we got home. It was lovely to see. It's amazing how much Jamie has changed since we went away

Love to all.... Suzy xxx

Mungo - was lovely to see you too....funny cuz I thought Jamie was having a bad day. Lol.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies it's bad news I'm afraid. I only have one embryo at this stage  

Out of 5, 2 didn't develop, 1 was immature and 1 developed abnormally. I'm in for transfer tomorrow, but I'm absolutely devastated and terrified it won't even make it that far. I can't understand how things could have changed so much since May  

It's clearly egg quality that's the issue as sperm is absolutely fine

X


----------



## alig1972

10f&t, Just wanted to say that my little sis only had one embryo and she is now 23 weeks pregnant. This little one is obviously a fighter and a strong one, so don't give up hope yet....thinking of you and best of luck for tomorrow. 

Ali x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Another quick post from me to say that DH's blood results were ok, his level is now 60, they were well over 100 before. With an average of 7.6, she wants to see them come down a little bit more, should be around 50, but has given the go ahead for him to have his adoption medical, so this is all booked in for next Thurs 5th...
This is a huge relief and another hurdle overcome and another little step forward in the process....

Ali


----------



## mungoadams

10f&T huge   am   for you now. remember ali's sister and whirl and bethany hun. thinking of you and dp.


----------



## mungoadams

also just quick one for ali to say that is fantastic news about dh's bloods. well done him! hurrah for another hurdle down.

promise will reply to all on sunday. xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - I know how scary it is when they tell you only one is worthy but Evan is a product of one too as my others were all duffers.  I remembered being really scared as I really thought there would be more and some to freeze and just thought it wouldn't work.  I am gutted I can't sit here and promise you it will work but what I can promise is that we are all rooting for you and are cheering you on and your special solo eggbryo.  Keep the faith and put everything you have into it still - as lots of us can tell from experience it really only does take one xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Suzy - glad you got home and had your mum to help.  I bet that was really lovely to see Jamie and M reunite and be so chuffed to see each other

Ali - so glad docs went well and it maybe a blessing that he has had to have that level of monitoring.  You are so close now and I just can't wait to find out what little blessing you are going to have join your family.  Soooo exciting x


----------



## Heapy0175

Yeah see I am having to do message sittings to fit in and in bite sized bits so that if it crashes I don't lose everything


Whirl - hope G gets sorted soon so you all don't have to worry so much. Sounds like Bethany and Ev and two opposites.  We are miles away from talking and as everyone saw on Sunday it may be kinder on me for him to not be so mobile hahahahaha

Daisy nice to hear from you

AFM - all busy with work.  Had a few unsettled teething nights and waking so looking forward to the weekend.  We are off to westonbirt to see Santa tomorrow with J's cousin as part of her work do.  We did see Santa last week too and Evan loves it.  Going to take his reins so that he doesn't go missing in the undergrowth xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

10fingers please hang on in there, ivf is such an emotional roller coaster but it really does only take one.  I am thinking of you as you go in for transfer tomorrow, please let us know how it goes       

Heapy see below re G.  And as for Bethany she has finally taken her first unaided steps!  She is very wobbly, but its a start!  Its funny how they all develop so differently and I'm so sorry I missed you and Evan.

Ali thats great news about dps bloods, hope the medical goes well  

Suzy glad you got home ok.  Sorry you are finding it tough being apart from your family.  

AFM G got the job!  Huge relief, and he is really pleased.  We are going to go out for a meal tomorrow to celebrate, but he still has a lot of work to do as it is conditional on him passing his course.  Also, Bethany has taken her first steps!  They are very wobbly but I am so pleased as I was starting to worry!

Love to all

Whirl xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, thanks for your words of encouragement  

Well, I'm officially PUPO with a 2 day, 3 cell, grade 2-3 (1 being best, 5 being worst) on board. Struggling with the PMA right now due to how amazingly well I did last time, but I do know its possible and I am thankful to have got this far.

Hope all are well, lots of love x

Ps whirl fab news on G's job!


----------



## Whirl

Well done on being pupo you are another step closer to being pregnant. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry about the grades. I didnt have top quality embryos I think I had a grade two and a grade three put back. Remember to rest and drink lots of water xxxx


----------



## sturne

10 fingers congratulations on being PUPO.sending lots of     and     that this lo sticks. The quads and I have all our fingers and toes crossed for you, and that is quite a few xx

Ali great news ref dh results. Another step closer.xx

Whirl - would have been great to see you and Bethany at the meet. So glad she is taking her first steps, it must be so exciting to watch. And big congrats to your dh on the job. Great news. Xx

Heapy - hope the Santa visit went well in wetonbirt. xx

Afm- another busy week.quads had another swimming lesson which they seem to enjoy very much. A hospital apt which we were told they are doing well. Boys could do with putting on a bit more weight, so have to make their porridge now with milk instead of water, and girls just need to have a bit more tummy time as aren't very strong keeping their heads up...but apart from that everything fine.they are all having a nap now...woohoo some time to myself! 
Love to all xx


----------



## suzymc

Hi lovelies 

10f&t - so mAny of us that just had the one embryo. More hugs and pma hun. It's so hard but I just want to send you lots of love and strength xxx

Ali - good news on his test results. That's a very positive outcome I'd say. I was supposed to go for the 2 hour glucose test last month to check all is ok after having gestational diabetes...and have bloods checked after my transfusion. I am very naughty and have so far done neither!

Whirl - aw hun that's fantastic news. What a relief....and just before Christmas too. Well done Bethany on her first steps...I bet you were a very excited mummy 

Heapy - taking reins sounds like a plan...I hope you all had a lovely time. 

Sturne - well done on another swim. Especially as it takes a lot more planning and effort than one can imagine. I lay Jamie on my legs quite a bit to help with his neck. He liked the warmth. 

Afm - all good here. Jamie is starting to be able to sit up and is getting more and more vocal everyday. He had us both in stitches earlier. He had his first day nap in his cot today too so I hope it's the first of many

Love to all xxxxx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## loopskig

How are you getting on Fingers? Analysing every twinge or trying to take your mind off it with Micky making you laugh? how was the show? Never been to a live stand up except Jongleurs type event where you get what you're given. Hear Jimmy Carr is great and considering similar for one and Kig birthdays in March.

Anyone heard from Jade?

Love to all xx x x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks for the PMA ladies, I need it! Hope you're all doing ok. Just a quickie, tsh has shot up again to over 4 in the space of 8 days! This happened last time, so not exactly happy right now. Can't wait to get this 2ww over and done with, just not feeling it at all.

Loops comedy tix are a good idea for pressies. Depends on degrees of taste on what's humour - some of micky Flanagan is borderline but generally ok whereas jimmy Carr crosses many lines (but I thought he was great lol) x


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - not even sure what the tsh is hun. what does it mean when it's high? sorry you're not happy  Anyway I'm going to say don't worry and send you a ton of PMA. Thinking of you lots... love Suzy xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Suzy   it's the thyroid hormone, needs to be below 2 for anyone ttc - higher is linked to miscarriage etc. mine was less than 0.1 but has shot up during tx again - this happened last time and found out when I got my bfp. Who knows if it was a factor in it not working out last time. X


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - I know it is hard to keep positive when you know what are the optimum factors are and when things seem to be against it but we are here to be your PMA cheerleaders.  What have the clinic said about tsh and what can they do about it at this stage? Xxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Thanks Heaps   I was so panicked as it's such a jump in 8 days, and it's a similar level to last time which I obviously associate with things going wrong. Clinic have just said to increase dose and retest in 2 weeks. My acup was the one who was concerned last time saying it was too high, but has said it could be a sign the embryo is implanting - I can't find anything to back this up but in some respects it makes a bit of sense as the demand on the thyroid hormone (I guess especially for me) will be high right now if that's the case and maybe could explain why this has happened again this time, so that's given me a little hope, but trying to not get too hopeful. 

The clinic is on such a good run, literally all the girls are getting bfps and one just got her bfp after a 2 day transfer (albeit it 2 embryos) at similar grades to mine. Think it's just self preservation kicking in, I'm just still not over the disappointment of last week and so I will suck all you guys' PMA to make up for my natural lack of it right now! Lots of love x


----------



## loopskig

Thats the spirit Jane! Suck it all up, chin chin xx
I was going to say maybe higher level is due to your special little bean snuggling in tight and sending your hormones etc. a bit wappy. Your acup beat me to it though and its quite possible she has a better scientific grounding to back her up ;-)


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - I couldn't agree more with Heapy and Loops. There's certainly positives to all of this and well heck that's all I'm going to draw on for you  Gosh! They are having a very good run at ZW. wow! That's very positive for a start. And if your embie settling in has to rise your levels to settle in then that's what they have to do and this time they're more of a fighter and they will over come any issues. who knows how many women have had a successful pregnancy with high levels... I bet it's very common. After all who is to say that is the reason for your miscarriage? When is your testing day? Are you doing sneaky POAS at home again? lots of love xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies. Thinking of you all these last few weeks and hoping you're all well. 
Hi to everyone and hoping you're all well. XxX. 

10fingers,  I agree with the others. I'm sure it's little bean snuggling up which is the reason too. Sending love and lots of PMA!  XxX. 

This is a bit of a 'me' post so apologies for it in advance. 

Sorry I've not been on for a few weeks. It's been a testing couple of weeks and I've been struggling. Finding this pregnancy very difficult. Constantly on high alert and they've changed my RA medication which has hit me for 6. There's a new one that they want to start me off on as well. They are worried that the inflammation may affect the pregnancy.  I feel tired all the time, my RA has got worse as it takes a good 4 weeks for the new meds to take affect, and they have affected my immune system so I've had another nasty cold which seems to be getting worse. Will ring the GP tomorrow but scared to take time off as I've had leave of absence nearly every week for the past month for hospital appointments. My BP is all over the place so they are checking it every week. That's worrying me as it's a risk factor for placenta abruption. 

The local hospital is refusing to take responsibility for Isaac's death so we're now having to go to court. The solicitor thinks they will pull out before that and admit as there is already such a wealth of evidence to support the fact that they made such a major mess up but that's little consolation at the mo and now we need to prepare for a legal case. I have to give a detailed witness statement soon and more expert opinions are now being called for. Agh... Feel such a mess!  

We have Isaac's memorial service at St.Thomas' today so will check in properly a bit later and do proper personal.  

Sending love
XxX.


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Simone sending you a massive hug  I can't believe what a difficult set of cards you continue to be dealt but it continually amazes me the strength and determination you show x x I am sure beyond these difficult times ahead is the rainbow Isaac has created for you in the form of a sibling and justice. My thought are with you today x x 

Thanks suze and loops  

Quick AFM - I *think* I may have had some implantation pains this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up and they were no where near as bad as last times but they were at worst moderate period pains (which I never get) just above the pubic bone. I'm off for an early hcg tomorrow anyway to see if anything is starting to happen but it might still be a bit early, but can't go for another until Thursday due to work commitments so wanted to take the opportunity. Getting a tree today while I'm still in the mood/blissful ignorance x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi ladies I got a hcg reading of '1' today so no further forward really, although did get very string pains which woke me at 4.30an this morning so hoping its a late implanter

Back Thursday morning for another hcg x


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - well you answered me there with your POAS tests as you're now getting regular bloods done.  what are you like hey. everything tightly crossed here....how many days past your 2 dt are you? all sounding positive on the twinges. eek! I honestly can't remember what I got twinge wise but I know I felt that things were different 

simone - oh gosh hun. when it rains it pours. sorry you're poorly and that they're worried about your inflammation problems. I really hope they sort everything out for you med wise. I guess you'll never be able to relax but take some deep breaths and believe hun. It's so good to hear that they're taking good care of you and keeping an eye on your BP. How many weeks are you now? I am sure the hospital should admit responsibility before it goes to court. I mean what planet are they on that makes them think they aren't responsible. Maybe they have to say that so it doesn't affect them in some daft "rating" for problems linked to the hospital? it wouldn't surprise me. everything crossed here for you too. I really hope things get better for you. I hope Isaac had a lovely memorial yesterday.

love to all Suzy xxxxxx

p.s. Jamie is turning into a two year old!


----------



## Heapy0175

Simone - sounds like a horrendous couple of weeks where you are trying to look after yourself and body but have the external issue of all the legal wrangling you are now going to have to face to get justice for the negligence of the hospital.  It just isn't fair and if they have stated liability in a hearing it should be settled there and then and not result in you having to keep reliving what happened to get your case across.  It is hard enough for you both learning to face each day without having to argue this point that is so bloody obvious, it is a complete joke that you have to even restate it all.  So sorry that your body is also having a play up with your second pregnancy and that you are so worried about work.  There is noting you can do though about those absences and it is not as if they can't understand your predicament.  The main thing is you do what is best for you and the baby and everything else will just have to fall in to place - it is only work and your family is the most important thing over a job!  I am so glad they are monitoring you so closely and I know that Isaac will be right with you each step of the way on those hard days - he will be 100% behind his sibling and its funny to think he already will know more abut his brother or sister than you as he gets the special insight into things that we earthbound are not privy to seeing - well that's what I believe anyway.  Hope the memorial was comforting for you both.  Love and strong bear hugs to you as always xxxxx  

10f&t - good luck for tomorrow!  Keep that PMA going lady


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi Ladies

As expected its a BFN for me - hcg is only 2 this morning, so I won't be bothering to test tomorrow.

Now it's time to look for a puppy and try and pick myself up to go again next year - pretty sure it'll be Serum. 

Thanks as always for your support x


----------



## sturne

So sorry 10fingers, I know there is nothing much to say to make you feel better.   thinking of you and sending a Big   xx

Also   to Simone who has has been through so much lately. I hope the memorial went as planned. I can't believe you have been through so much. Xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t- noooooo I can't believe it and am so devastated for you.  Just gutted  .
It's not fair when you have tried so hard and done all the right things.  I think a change of clinic could be good and one who is willing to do more to work with your body.  In the meantime I look forward to seeing the puppy pictures while you make the decision of who you are going to give the chance to join your lovely family and poo and wee all over your floors.  I just know it will be. Cutie!  Xxxxx BIG hugs


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - Hun you know how sorry I am. But eek! Serum. So pleased you won't be defeated. I like Heapy am looking forward to puppy pics. What are you thinking of getting? Loads of love to you and B. So devastated for you. lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

10fingers I am so sorry      lots of love xx


----------



## mungoadams

hey ladies, sorry v quiet. promise honestly proper update this w/e

10f&T as you know am sooooo sorry for you both hun. no words are ever enough. huge   . a puppy is a fab idea.  some unconditional love and cuddles will help a little i am sure, and the real mungo cannot wait to meet him or her when you have them and are ready for 32kg of bounce! he is great with puppies, putting aside his size. serum do sound fab, and although i love george and think zw are good i dont think you had the best support, which you deserve. thinking of you both lots. i hope you have a v large glass of wine and as much gluten as you can fit in. i know that none if this takes away from how devastating today was, but roll on lots of puppy cuddles and planning a trip to athens anyway! 

will update properly at w/e i promise. been soo busy with work and last w/e was v hectic. this w/e is reserved for sofa time so will at last have the time to post. much love to all xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

10f&t, so sorry and     hope you are doing ok. A puppy sounds like a lovely plan. I know my 2 cats have given me lots of cuddles and made me feel better. 

I have had a really bad week and spent most of it in tears. The SW has suddenly found lots of 'issues'. She feels she is unable to write our PAR report as she still has lots of questions, so we won't be going to panel in Feb, if at all!. She is going on maternity in March so there will be some hand over to a new social worker. The issues include my weight, our finances and me not showing emotions (still!). I get the feeling she just doesn't like us! Well the diet has now started big time and I will be walking to work after Xmas. We have another spreadsheet to fill out for our finances and she wants to see my loan (for IVF) statement...

Feel we are stuck in a rut again...

My sister phoned BAAF and got some advice and they said there is a child out there for us and they wouldn't let us get this far and not see it through and we just have to do everything they say and show that we are committed...

Hope everyone else is ok...

Ali x


----------



## loopskig

What a horrid day for the pumpkins
Jane I am so sorry darling.  

Ali mate that's more than a bit rubbish, especially as you were led to believe everything going according to plan  

Not sure what else I can say really to help in either case. Just know that we love you and are thinking of you.

Looks like I may need to add a hound column to HoF for Mungo's Mungo, Hank, Billy, Fingers pup. OK, Ali I suppose we'll allow Fudge and Scotchy too xx x x

Simone darling, what a marvellous job you are doing at Evelina. So proud of you xx

Big love to all you precious girls.


----------



## suzymc

Ali - oh no way. I'm not surprised you're so upset. I've seen you with Whirls, Heapys and Sturnes bubs and you clearly love children. I just don't get her. What a small minded idiot. But surely it's to your benefit that you'll be getting someone new? I'd take what your sister found out as a major positive. It's just ridiculous that she's done this to you. Stupid moo cow. Argh! I'm so angry. Anyway I LOVE your fighting spirit. Keep it up. 

10f&t - not stopped thinking about you. life really sucks sometimes. more hugs

mungo - I hope you're keeping well hun. 

loops - lol, defo need a fur babies column

Love to all. xxxxxx


----------



## Heapy0175

Ali - your post just makes me so angry for you.  I know that they have to do vigorous tests for adoption/ fostering to ensure that all vulnerable children are safeguarded and I know Whirl would be able to tell us all stories that would make us bawl our eyes out at what some children go through at the hands of cruel adults but what is so frustrating is that you are now jumping through hoops that just seem to not make sense to me.  People become parents everyday and no one checks their finances, in depth health or are questioned of they feel emotionally ready to become a parent and to be fair who knows if they are emotionally ready to become a parent anyway - that is the whole thing about being a family, you grow and learn together through love.  Yes there may be times when you have your new child and you have wistful yearning for the small parts you have missed, you may shed a few tears, but then so does a step parent or a mother who has had such severe PND that she hasn't engaged with raising her child for a period of time.  No man or woman step into raising a family without having some bad days but they also have 90% of amazing days where you couldn't imagine life any other way - as humans we all have some level of flaws but what defines us as being a great human being is how we deal with what we are faced with.  Rather than pushing you to have some emotional melt down so that she feel you have comes to terms with the position you are in now, why can they not put in a support mechanism so that if your do face any of the emotions or feelings that they feel you need to release you have a method of doing so?  To be fair you will probably be better of with a different social worker as all relationships are subjective and if she feels that she has not built rapport with you then it is better making way so that a new person can be in place and give you an opportunity to gain more of a mutual relationship.  You cannot be expected to offer a performance of expressing a set of emotions that you have more than likely compartmentalised and dealt with in a different way.  Does she want you to be sitting there and hanging off her crying your eyes out.  Don't be disheartened hun as I do believe that things will happen and whilst its a pain in the butt to be delayed even longer, in what is already a cumbersome process, it will be worth it when you are tucking your precious child into bed on that first night.  Good things come to those who wait and after the wait you have had you deserve it and all the happiness that will come with it a hundredfold.  We are all rooting for you and are cheering to team Ali - just hold on a little longer Hun


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello lovelies

Ali I'm so sorry to hear of your set back how frustrating and ridiculous. I hope there is a positive resolution very soon x

All - thank you so much for all your very kind wishes. I'm very blessed to have such lovely people in my life - thank you so much. I've channeled everything in to puppy hunting and pick my little boy up on Friday and cànt wait for my life to be turned upside down - already I know it's the right thing in my heart. Can't wait for cuddles and walks with my new BFF  x


----------



## Heapy0175

10f&t - he is soooooooo adorable. Can't wait to hear his name and if George is too common why not call him Clooney instead.  Looks like a Doug to me!


----------



## Heapy0175

0f&t - hang on Doug is the name of George clooney's ER character - Dr Doug Ross!


----------



## suzymc

OMG DOUG!!! How perfect is that.... please call him Doug.... please   Hun I really hope we are celebrating a lovely BFP with you in the New year. For now you concentrate all your love on that gorgeous puppy and your lovely DP. You WILL be a fantastic Mummy to the lovely little girl that is trying to get to you. I believe in that so much

And Heapy. God love you, you always say everything so well. I honestly always have you to thank for all the kind words and helpful things you said to me. Especially during my last tx. Your post to Ali got me all emotional.

I LOVE you ladies so much. You're all so important to me and I honestly believe that without you I wouldn't have Jamie. I feel so soppy but you are all amazing. I hope that those still seeking their children and babies are blessed in 2014 and we can all celebrate another good year for pumpkin babies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Heaps you make me laugh! I'm not in to the whole ER thing but I quite like 'Dougie' as I want it to be a 2 syllable name ideally so it's a bit singy when I call him. Hmmm Dougie or Herbie.....

Thanks Suze   lovely words x


----------



## Lexi2011

10FT - Herbie gets my vote! That was on my list for the boys believe it or not  its defo more of a dogs name! xxx

Ali, I am livid for you lovely. I know its hard when you want something so much but keep focused on the end result. & they bloody wonder why people are phased by the adoption process in this country. Keep strong and keep going, you'll get there xxx

Hope everyone is well, I struggle to get on here much now but think of everyone lots. xxx


----------



## suzymc

10f&t - Dougie Dougie Dougie.... hehe! Herbie's OK but it reminds me of Herbie goes bananas. But cute though. Any closer to deciding? ...and thanks hun. I do mean it all xx

lexi - coooeeeeeee. hope you're doing well. how's Louis getting on hun? any decisions yet on when you'll start weaning them? xx


----------



## loopskig

Merry Christmas to you all my little PP pals.

Hope everyone well and gearing up for a fun week. We have Joe's 5th birthday Thursday which is considered even more exciting than a visit from the fat guy in red.

Jane - congrats on the beaut Herbster. Hope he's settling in nicely. You are too kind putting him in the human bath. Billy gets a cold hose on him in the garden. Herbie is a teeny pup though so you can be forgiven for spoiling him - so long as you haven't bought him a Burberry jacket for Christmas...

Mungo - I have had a bag of Joe's newborn handmedowns back from BIL. Wondered if you want it? Mostly white & blue. Intend to give you a bell in new year.

Love to you all, thanks so much for your support and friendship this year.
Loops xx x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Dear all,

Apologies for having vanished again.  The last two weeks have been testing to say the least. I'm not to bore you with all the details but there have been lots of legal stuff happening in relation to Isaac's case, a car accident and finally I've managed to potentially tear my Medial ligament in my knee the other day after falling, twisting  and trying to save bump.  I'm in a full leg splint and things aren't looking good. Main thing is bump is fine and I'm very grateful for that. Poor Darren is putting up with the brunt of my upset and has had to take time off to care for me as I literally can't do anything. 

But I don't want to dwell on this here. I want to say thank you to all of you who have been in touch. You girls are my lifeline and I'm very grateful for your friendship and support. Thank you also for supporting me through such a difficult year. I cannot tell you how much I value the friendship and the ability to be honest about what it's been like. You guys are my rocks. So far I've only meet Louisa but hoping to be able to spend some time with you Pumpkins in 2014. XxX. 

10 fingers, I'm so so sorry my darling. I really willed this to work for you and I'm devastated by your news. I hope that Serum works for you. I have a good friend from my Trying after Loss group who has worked with Penny recently and is starting her fifth cycle. If you want I can ask her to message you?  I'm glad you're not being defeated either. I thought cycle five was unrealistic but it worked. I am praying hat this next time all will go to plan. I think a fur baby puppy is a great idea. Couldn't be without my Chilli dog. Big big hugs. XxX. 
P.S. I'm putting forward Buble- for obvious reasons! 

Ali, m do sorry it's been such a hard time for you too. What a nightmare this SW sounds!  You can't have come this far for things not to work out. Feb is round the corner and will come in no time, and I pray that this sodding issues she has are nothing to worry about. They certainly don't sound like they are. My friend and her partner at work are/were going through something similar. They've passed all stages and suddenly thee are issues as they are a same sex couple!  It was t an issue before!  Anyway, just before we broke up they were told there were a brother and sister from Turkish origin who needed placed. They were meeting them at the weekend and I hope it went well. It can and will happen. You have gone so far, just carry on showing them how devoted and Kean you are. Keeping everything crossed. XxX. 

Heapy, can't thank you enough for your kind donation and words. They brought us a lot of comfort. Big big hugs. XxX. 

Suzy, Sturne and Sarah, hoping you have a lovely 1st Christmas with your little ones. XxX. 

Suzy, beautiful words. I feel the same about you wonderful ladies. XxX. 

Loops, thank you sweetheart. Means a lot. Hoping you and your beautiful family have a wonderful Christmas. Happy birthday to gorgeous Joe on Thursday! XxX. 

Hi to anyone I've missed. XxX. 

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and hoping for lots of joy for us in 2014. 

Sending love. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Just wanted to wish all you beautiful ladies a very happy Christmas. And thank you all for being so supportive. I'm sorry some of you have had such a tough year (especially Simone) so here's hoping 2014 is a better year for you guys. I love you all. Xxxx


----------



## charlotte80

Merry Christmas pumpkins.
Sorry I haven't been around but I do read and keep myself updated. I really appreciate all your support and even though I've yet to make a pumpkin meet I feel I know you all already. Some of us have had one hell of a tough year, some of us have shared joy and others sadness but we have all been there for one another. Here's hoping 2014 is a joyous year for all the pumpkins

C xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Pumpkins

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, and that 2014 is a good year for everyone.

Charlotte it is always lovely to hear from you.  I really hope that you can leave the difficulties of 2013 behind and 2014 is a great year for you    

Sturne how was your first Christmas as a family?  I love all the ******** photos!

Simone, I am sorry you are having a tough time again with your health and also all of the legal issues in relation to Isaac.  I also saw that you have an infection - I hope it is nothing serious and your bump is ok  I am really hoping 2014 is a better year for you.   

Loops how was your Christmas and Joe's birthday?  I hope it went well.

Lexi I love the pictures of the boys, and hope you had a fantastic first Christmas with them.

Suzy how was your Christmas?  How long are your parents staying?

10fingers how was your Christmas?  I hope that Herbie has brought a lot of joy after a really difficult year for you.  He is so cute!  Sorry to hear he got bitten, is he doing ok now?

Ali I have to say your sw sounds rubbish. If there are problems you should know straight away not near the end.  Your weight should not be an issue as long as you demonstrate that you are losing weight, and a loan should not be an issue as long as you demonstrate that you can still make payments whilst on a reduced income.  In terms of  you 'not showing emotions' what does she mean by that and where is her evidence?  If I can help at all then pm me.

Heapy how are you doing?  How is Evan?

Mungo how are you?

AFM really sorry i have not posted for ages, I have not had time due to my work, G's uni work (deadline is in a few days) and lots of stress.  Basically it is touch and go as to whether G will pass his course, which obviously affects whether he will get the job he was offered or not, so have been having a slight melt down!  Also we have had family staying, which was nice but it is also nice that they have left again!  In addition, Bethany's childminder handed in her notice a week before Christmas and i have been left with two weeks to find a new one.  Good news is that Bethany is finally taking some unaided steps, although only 3-4 at a time, and talking loads.  She had a lovely Christmas.

Love to you all

Whirl xxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, hope you've all had a lovely Christmas and are looking forward to a fabulous 2014

Whirl - that sounds like a very stressful situation, I really hope he passes and that you can then put all the worry behind you   Lovely to hear Bethany is starting to walk - there'll be no stopping her soon! 

Lovely to hear from you Charlotte and wishing you the same for 2014 - yet again I'm hoping its a good one! Been wishing for the for the last 3 years lol! X

Sturne hope you enjoyed your first christmas together I bet it was magical - loving the photos! X

Simone I really can't believe what you're having to go through again! Sending you a huge   And I really believe 2014 will be filled with lots of positivity for you and I bet you can't wait to see the back of this one! Thanks for the offer re your friend, but I'm actually in touch with a few people on here who are Serum successes so I feel I already have a little network of contacts, but thank you x

Loops I hope you had a lovely time with the gorgeous boy both for his Birthday and Christmas. Likewise thanks for your support this year x x no I didn't get Herbie an outfit, albeit I wanted to get him a Santa hat or something but DP point blank refused to allow it boooooooooo  

Suze and Lexi, as you know Herbie won! X

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM - Herbie is now here and very settled - as you ******** people will probably see from the pics if you're not bored to tears of them by now! As I type he is trying to rest his head on my arm and is complaining as the arm is obviously moving and disrupting his sleep! He's now sitting with a confused look staring at the screen. He's really helped me get through the last week or so, so much. I've hardly had time to think or dwell, and have showered him with all my love, and he's also helped ensure no Q from family about the tx - it's all about Herbie! He got bitten by the first dog he saw on his first walk yesterday  so sad and upsetting but he's ok thankfully. Helped very much by mungo walks!! Thanks Mungo!! 

I've got an appointment with Penny at Serum a week tomorrow, so just need to update my questionnaire. Told her I want no stone unturned. I'm planning a hysteroscopy and DNA frag testing and retesting of my immunes which can all be done at the same time out there, so maybe a little trip out end Jan/Feb to Suss it all out, and in my mind, a cycle in April. I have a weeks annual leave to carry forward and use by end of April so makes sense, but need to get DP's agreement as he wanted to leave it later I think but I'm quite adamant it's the right time to do it. We may need to get 2 cycles in this year as in my mind, 2014 is the last year and so we'll have a last roll of the dice (or 2 if needed as part of the Serum package) and get it all done and dusted one way or another in 2014. 

Wishing you all a fantastic New Year and I echo the words of others - thanks so so much for your continuing love and support you guys are my lifeline in this head mushing world of infertility and are the only ones who understand the pain - lots of love x x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi ladies. 

Whirl and Sturne, yep I'll be very glad to see the back to this year!  Thank you both for your kind words. It's helps a lot when you're feeling down. X

Whirl, going G gets his uni work done in time. It will be a huge relief if he does I'm sure. Also hope that you manage to organise a new child minder soon. An extra stress you don't need!  Glad Bethany had a lovely Christmas though. X

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you. I've been following al. Your cake updates on **!  You have a real talent there!  I hope school is going okay and here's to a better 2014!  X. 

10 fingers, I really hope the appointment is helpful and gives you an indication of where to go next. Really hoping that 2014 is your year Hun. I'm going to keep positive thinking for you all the way!  Her is is gorgeous!  Beautiful little fur baby!

Hi to everyone else. X

So, MRI didn't happen. I turned up got it and was told because I was pregnant they wouldn't do it!  So frustrating as we had asked a million times whether it was safe to do and I was told yes. So not MRI on my leg till after baby is born. 

Yesterday was horrible. I have pregnancy mastitis and an huge abscess on my breast. It is so incredibly painful and started coming up on Christmas Day. I saw the GP on Fri who prescribed antibiotics but  it got a lot worse overnight and the emergency GP unit sent me to A&E. 
I was given a fluid drip and IV antibiotics but the registrar surgeon says it must be drained. He wasn't happy to do it as they would do it under general. Since I'm pregnant they don't want to risk it. Instead they discharged me, gave me a different set of antibiotics to take with the ones I have already and want me to come in on Monday where the specialist breast care team can do it under a local and ultrasound. It's bloody agony and is even more painful that the knee (which is saying something!).  I'm just going to have to cope with it until tomorrow.  

Much love. XxX.


----------



## sturne

Hi everyone.
Simone - I just don't know what to say!! I wish I could give you a hug but you will have to make do with a virtual one   When you just think things can't get any worse! I know from experience mastitis is soo painful but to have a huge abscess as well, I can't imagine the pain!! Xx

10 fingers - herbie is so adorable, loving the ** pics of him. I'm sure he is giving you a lot of pleasure and company but believe me I have every faith and belief that you will soon have another little being to give your attention to. Seriously, I'm so happy you are going to Serum and I honestly believe Penny will work her magic for you. My dh had the fragmentation test and the first time it was so poor, after it failed Penny told my dh that he was the reason...after taking various drugs, it improved and was in normal range, and hey presto look what happened!! If you have any questions about Serum I'd be happy to help. Xx

Whirl - glad Bethany is taking a few steps. They say babies are usually either walkers or talkers. It must have been lovely for her at Christmas. Sorry to hear about the worries of G job, it must be stressful for you all but try to keep positive that he will pass the course and it will all work out well.xx

Ali/Heapy still waiting for you guys to arrange a visit. Hope you both had a good Christmas.xx

Lexi - your boys are just so cute! Love the ** pics. Hope you had a hood Christmas xx

Charlotte - here's to a better next year for you. Great to hear from you.xx

Hi to everyone else and sorry I didn't do more personals.

Afm - it has been a pretty horrible Dec. all babies getting ill with colds and coughs, Emily ending up in hospital, me feeling rough and exhausted, dh working really hard and basically me losing one of my helpers (v long story)   but Christmas came and the babies picked up, we all enjoyed ourselves although just busy busy busy. It took us 3 days to open all our presents as we just didn't have enough time. They still haven't opened their stockings yet! And then this weekend we have been visiting friends and family. We are trying to decorate their rooms, the girls have farmyard animal stickers and the boys have jungle safari but we just haven't had a chance to do it. They now have some really cute little table and chairs and matching plastic drawers. (Beep beep for boys and cute as a button for girls) that my mum and dad gave them for Xmas. Oh Joshua has seemed to of taken the lead a bit. He now has his bottle sat in his rocker chair and likes to feed himself. On Christmas Eve he started saying dada dad,dadadad. I keep saying no mumumum but he just keeps saying dad.   anyway he also rolls over back to front and front to back. James has a move where he keeps going backwards, feet flat on floor, arched back and off he goes. Girls are a bit behind but are getting there. They are also having 3 meals a day as well as 4 bottles....think that's it. Bye for now and sending lots of love to all of you.xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Happy New Year ladies, hoping for a wonderful 2014 for you all. I'm wishing for a happy healthy birth for Simone, a smooth pregnancy for Mungo, a healthy year for Charlotte, a successful adoption for Ali and of course a BFP for the gorgeous Jane, Ben and Herbster. For the rest of you enjoy those very precious small or big bundles of babies/children we have been blessed with. Love to you all however you are celebrating NYE, I know for some its been the most cherished year ever and for others glad to see the bloody back of it! Xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

So 2013 is at an end. It's been an amazing year for many with beautiful babies and a not so great year for others. I'm certainly glad to see the back of it but I am so very incredibly grateful we've been blessed with our rainbow baby to be.  I pray that 2014 will be a year full of BFPs, safe deliveries, and healthy pumpkins and babies for our little group. 

Tomorrow I'm taking a half hour trip out in the car (crutches and leg/breast pain allowing!) to order our Bugaboo Bee buggy. Start the year positively as we mean it to go on!  My only real decision is yellow, blue or pink!  Any thoughts?

Happy New Year lovely ladies. It's been a pleasure being part of this wonderful group and may it continue to thrive!  

Love and hugs. XxX.


----------



## Lexi2011

I LOVE the bee!!! Personally id go for yellow - a bright, happy and fun colour which will be reflective of your year. Ive seen it in yellow and it looks ace! I have the donkey and love it xxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Thanks Hun. Worried about the yellow attracting insects!  Read so many reviews about that but I do love the yellow too!  XxX.


----------



## suzymc

Happy New year lovelies. Sorry I've been awol. I promise to catch up very soon. Love you all xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Happy new year my darlings

hope all well and looking forward to a fun 2014 which is everything we're hoping it will be.

All good here. Back to school & work tomorrow.

Simone, how are you love?

Brother announced engagement a few weeks before Christmasand surprise news of 2nd baby due August (sort of planned this time)

Mungo I saw this and thought of you...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ailbhemalone/15-mouthwatering-no-bread-sandwiches?s=mobile

Whirl
any news on G assignment/job

love to all


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies 

Loops - I know it's been awhile but how was my gorgeous fella's 5th birthday? What did you do to celebrate? I was secretly hoping Mungo is having a boy too. I have two massive plastic boxes full of clothes and things. Nothings stained etc. Some never been worn some only 1-2 times. They just grow so fast. Congrats for your brother and you being an Aunty again

simone - I really hope we meet this year....be it with bump or baby  sorry they wouldn't give you a MRI scan. I was down to have one near the end of my pregnancy for my placenta previa. They kept insisting it was safe but tbh they went out of their way not to give me one. how is your mastitis? sounds REALLY nasty  

charlotte - much love hun. I really hope we get to meet this year too. What a year hey. 2014 will most certainly be a much better year for you.

sturne - oh crikey hun. I bet you're pleased to see the end of December. Sorry to hear you've lost one of your helpers too. Have you added anymore pics to the blog lately? I love looking at it. It's lovely to see them all growing up. Have you opened all their pressies now? lol. I'm with you on trying to get wall stickers up. Marks Mum got him more for Xmas and I haven't a clue when to put them up. I did the first lot when he was asleep downstairs but he sleeps in his cot now. How you ever find the time to do anything amazes me. Wow on Joshua.... and yes it's Mummy mummy mummy....lol. 

lexi - happy new year to you too. how's the weaning coming along?

whirl - Christmas was just perfect thanks hun. When do you find out if G has passed? I have everything crossed here. I'm totally with you on nice to see family leave. It was non stop from us from 23rd-1st..... it was a bit too much really. lovely but too much. Aw bless Bethany. What words can she say now? Or are there just too many? 

10f&t - Herbie is just soooooo cute. What a perfect end to your year and wow what a lot to come in this one. Interesting to hear you're getting DNA fragmentation done. I'd be interested to hear the results. Have you booked your trip over there yet? 

ali & Jade - all quiet. I hope all is well. any adoption news? has the useless one gone on leave now? Jade how is it going with the drug regime?

afm - all great here. I'm doing baby led weaning with Jamie...basically he eats the same food as us. For now it's all soft easy to handle food but boy is it daunting. So worried about choking but he seems to have a good gag reflex so no issues so far and all big bits have been coughed or gagged back out. He's really advancing, especially with his hands/grip. He's 5 months +1 week and weighs and measures the same as a 7-8 month baby. lol. So about to outgrow his clothes yet again. He's been in 6-9 month clothes for quite a few weeks already. yikes!
Anyway I really hope you all have an amazing and perfect 2014 and we have more baby births to celebrate and exciting BFPs to celebrate.

Love to all, Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopskig

Yo fingers you are a Funny little Cheeky sneak! I went online to give you just 50p as had already donated to my brother's page and min is £2 so I was duped into throwing x10 original stake into the pot. All in a fabulous cause though so you are already forgiven. How's Herb? Besides beautiful?
So proud of you being booze and biscuit free. What a fab start to the year in which your family will double in size 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZY! Hope you're having a smasher of a day xx

Everyone else OK?
Big love,
Loops xx xx x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies and happy new year all! 

Loops I'm so sorry I didn't realise until I went on to double check and I realised the error! I did do a ** post to apologise but you must have missed it! Huge Thanks for your donation! It's going well thanks you x 

Suze good news on the weaning - hope you're having a great day x

Simone I hope you're feeling ok and not in too much pain

Love to everyone else.

Afm starting to plan in ideas for dates which is difficult as Dp hates the whole topic and I find it difficult to even raise the subject - he is particularly tetchy about money ( as he doesn't have it yet) and I'm tetchy about leaving it until later in the year as I just can't stand the waiting and countdown and obviously have my crappy eggs to think about, so I'm considering trying to get a loan to just cover it and have done with it. Anyway all things being equal, I'm hoping we go out for tests etc. end of Feb and cycle early April. All tbc given the above! All driven by my diminishing eggs rather than a real desire to do it at this particular time. The joys of ivf hey.

Lots of love x


----------



## suzymc

loops - thanks hun. I had a very lovely day thank you. Baby boy had a slight break down during our lunch out but hey ho. that's babies for you. 

10f&t - sponsor page! What have I missed hun? what you up to? sorry I don't get a chance to always check my ** timeline anymore so often miss important stuff  I can totally sympathise re. dp and not wanting to talk about tx when it needs talking about. As you know M was exactly the same. There's just no point burying your head in the sand. I can totally understand your reasons for wanting to get pro active. Stubborn aren't they! grrrrrrr. Yeah! the joys the joys - not! I hope he perks up soon and listens to your concerns

lots of love lovelies
Jamie's being very difficult at the moment and not making life easy
Suzy xxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

It has gone really quiet on here at the moment, hope everyone is doing ok. 

An update from us, we had an email from our SW, (I had to chase!) and they have had a meeting and a new SW is organised to do some extra home study sessions with us, as she feels there is gaps in our knowledge. With regard to my health i am now walking to work everyday and watching watch I eat and also had a go at the SW spreadsheet regarding our finances and it would be really tight, so we have decided that we would like to adopt an older child instead 5+ and that way I could go back to work sooner than the full year off, if they go to school. We originally said aged up to 8 anyway and to be honest most of my friends children are now at school, so they would have a lot more friends around their own age. After watching finding Mum and Dad on TV the other night too, it kind of reaffirmed our decision as older children are a lot harder to place. We have slowly been ploughing through the pages and pages of homework that we have been set and it is all a bit mind numbing at times and we thought our days at school and learning were behind us and it is hard to stay focused at times.
Anyway the SW is going to finish our PAR report by the end of the month and then we can set a date for the additional visits, so moving forward again...  

Bye for now, 

Ali x


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Ali, hope you get on with the new sw and she is better than the previous one.  Well done with the new healthy eating regime.  Have you thought about IAMS?  Don't know too much about it, but it is a new scheme for harder to place children, and you are assessed with a particular child in mind.  You then foster that child for two years (you would receive a fostering fee for this) before adopting with a support plan in place.  I think it is great that you are looking at an older child as due to changes lots of babies are being adopted, but it means that some  of the older ones get left in the system.

Suzy how are you?  What is the difficulty you are having?  Hope everything is ok      

10fingers how are you doing?  Have you and dp made any more decisions about when to start?  Hope dh is not too tetchy!  Is your consultation with Penny by phone?  How has it been so far?

Loops glad you are well.  Hope it wasn't your car on ** that needed the new battery!  G has passed all of his assignments, and just waiting for the results of his portfolio but we think that one will be ok thanks.

Simone how are you?  Did you get the yellow buggy in the end?  Really hoping that 2014 is a great year for you.  

Sturne wow what a december!  And its so lovely when they start saying 'dada'.  If its any consolation, Bethany said 'dada' before 'mama', and always said 'mama' in a really whiney voice, but she said 'mummy' before she said 'daddy' which more than made up for it!  Wow on the move already too!

AFM, the good news is that G has finished his job and is starting his new one in a week.  All assignments apart from one are passed, and we think that one should be ok.  And we finally have a toddler!  Bethany has been taking steps unaided for the past few weeks and now there is no stopping her.  She is talking so much too.  She is 18 m today and I finally cut out her evening bf, so I had a little cry to myself as my little girl is growing up!

Love to all

Whirl xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Hi Pumpkins

Whirl - glad to hear about DH job, that must be a weight of your shoulders. Great news that Bethany is toddling around.

Alig - glad you have been assigned a new SW. I hope things don't take too long to move forward. I may be bending your ear shortly - see below.

Suzy - sorry to read the Jamie is being difficult at the mo, hope its just a short blip and all is ok now.

10f&T - well done on giving up alcohol, choc etc for January - any plans to carry it on further or are you now counting down the days till feb? I am loving the ** pics of Herbie, he is a little sweetie. Sorry to hear of his troublesome walks, hope no more incidents. 

Simone - sorry to read you have had another injury. Lets hope the last few weeks are easier for you and you manage to get some pain free rest.

Hello loops, lexi, sturne

Mungo - how are you?

Well pumpkins I have decided to join the doggy club! We are getting a cocker spaniel girl puppy. She will be ready the first of feb so going shopping on Saturday for doggy essentials! Now just to choose a name, any suggestions greatly received. 

In other news its a year today since I started my chemotherapy treatment in hospital, its strange to think a year has past already. I have found the last month very unsettling and my anxiety has upped a scale. I have found myself more worried about reoccurrence then I was 6 months ago, I guess it comes with the territory and as time goes on it will lesson. Not helped that I have had colds, coughs, laryngitis for nearly 6 weeks now. I went to the drs last week who assured me it was viral and basically I'm not getting over one thing before getting another. Not helped by my low immune system and working with children! He told me rest and fluids but didn't suggest anything else. At least I have my consultant apt on Monday so may get a better response!

To finish off DH and I have decided to relook at adoption. We contacted another LA and went to an information evening Monday. They rang today and said once I was 12mths post end of treatment they would be happy to take DH and I on. Good news for us as we were worried after last LA response. She suggested we use the next few months to do some research and reading. I know we have a long way to go (passing the medicals for one) and another rollercoaster of a journey to go on but at least we can now see light at the end of the tunnel. 

Love to you all
C x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies

Charlotte, lovely to hear from you and what fabulous news about the cocker spaniel! Of course I am biased but they are just the best dogs!! I can't wait to see pics!! Also great news that you are moving along a new pathway towards adoption - I have everything crossed for you. I can understand your anxiety about the cancer - I get it too. Every now and again in the shower I have his obsession that Im going to find a breast lump and sometimes I daren't touch as I'm so convinced - its silly but I think maybe we will just be conditioned to be a little more warey? But of course it doesn't mean anything and it is wasted worry. I read something the other day - worrying about tomorrow takes away today's joy - so I guess we all must just try to live in the moment x

Whirl great news on G's job and course - fingers crossed the last little hurdle is jumped too. And great news on Bethany - what a big girl!! Update below on your Q on my cycle x

Ali good to hear things are moving forward, best of luck x

suzy I am doing the dryathon for cancer research - no booze for January. My friend and I also added no cake, choc or crisps too. ordinarily it would have been easy but after the Christmas period I got quite accustomed to being naughty again! Its a good lead in to my pre cycle diet though  Hope Jamie gets a bit easier soon x

AFM - flights to Athens booked for 21 Feb for my immunes consultation and hysteroscopy / cuts. We are staying out there for 3 nights, so a little mini break and time to suss out the area. Cant believe we are on the merry go around again so its vitamins, accupunture and slowly going gluten free and cutting out the caffeine. Looking at first 2 weeks in April to cycle. Puppy is just ace - love him to bits and such the right decision - I haven't had the time or inclination to wallow in the failed cycle and I have to say now I'm thinking how on earth would I cope with a baby!!! lol x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Hi everyone. 

Hey Loops, how are you?  How was your beautiful boy's 5th birthday?  I saw the superhero photos on ** a few weeks ago- very cool!  Loved them!  X

Suzy, I can't believe Jamie is 5 months old!  Where has the time gone?! And weaning already!  I'm hoping you had a wonderful Christmas with the family. Some lovely GB photos. Hoping you had a lovely birthday.  X

10fingers, loving the Herbie updates!  Amazing way to raise money and it was a pleasure to donate to such a good cause. Flights booked!  Eek!  Exciting!  I've heard wonderful things about Penny. Two of my friends who are going through cycles right now have used her. Every single finger and toe crossed for you Hun. 2014 our year!  X

Whirl, yes we got the yellow buggy!  That's one scary bridge crossed. The day after we picked up Isaac's pram I had the abruption so I found that difficult but it's at least ordered!  Yay to good things happening for you: G starting his new job, the assignments and Bethany being a toddler!  X

Charlotte, congrats on getting through a really bad year and coming out stronger than before. I know you've been feeling rough with bugs and all sorts but hoping you recover from the horrible coldy stuff soon. Working with kids does not help!  Really exciting that you are looking in to adoption. A massive but positive step for you Hun. That light at the end of the tunnel is definitely shining brightly! Lovely news about new dog!  I'm so in love with my Chilli dog I don't know what I'd so without her!  X

Hi to everyone else. X

Having a bad few days. I feel a bit panicked about the pregnancy still and Darren and I are arguing a lot as a result. He's working hard and having to run me back and forth to hospital for various pregnancy and Physio appointments because of my leg. He's getting resentful. We just don't seem to be getting on. I thought we were pretty strong considering all we've been through with Isaac, and I know we have more to deal with in terms of the legal case, but we are crumbling and aren't really talking. We need a little time out from hospitals and baby stuff I think. Just don't know when and how that will happen. Anyway, we had the 4D scan take two yesterday as baby refused to play ball on the 1st attempt! Pointless activity as baby decided to turn it's back to us!  Very camera shy. Take three is next week... 
Pregnancy wise, I can't believe I'm 30 weeks. Very nervous all the time but I'm going to talk to my consultant about my anxiety. As we get closer to the my notorious 37 weeks I'm scared of having another abruption, of having the c-section after going in to crash last time, of knowing what to do to keep my baby safe this time. I tried to talk to my midwife on Wed but it wasn't my usual one so she didn't really get it. My consultant is really good so hoping when I see her on this Wed that will help. Maybe I just need a feel of what the antenatal ward is like. I feel a tour coming on...
Feeling a bit lonely too. My friends haven't really been there.  I've never been particularly good at reaching out to people but after the crappy month I had I thought people would be there as I've tried being there for them. I've always been the 'fixer' in my group of friends but since Isaac my friends don't see me as that and now I don't seem to have a place in their lives. Maybe I'm asking too much from people. I just feel lonely a lot of the time. I need to get my 'muchness' back. I've tried to organise a night out this Fri. I hope it actually happens. I need to see my friends and get some time out to reconnect with them. 
Leg wise I'm still on crutches and with a leg brace. It's proving very difficult and I miss my independence. I've started Physio but they don't think I'll 'fixed' anytime soon. 
And I guess that's me. Sorry for the long moan everyone. 

Sending love. XxX.


----------



## suzymc

hello lovelies

as lots of you asked after Jamie after I dared moan about him I need to say that I shouldn't have moaned as he soon perked up and has been super amazing since. I think he was just going through a mental leap, he's doing all sorts of amazing things since. Standing up from sitting without us pulling him (just rests on us), said Daddy and Dada, really practicing his talking, amongst many other amazing this.... so I'll shut up, he changes so often 

simone - wow you're 30 weeks. I can't believe it either. I'm sorry about you and DH. Mark and I really really struggled relationship wise towards the middle and end of my pregnancy and we still do a little now. It's so hard when your main focus is your growing baby and the health of your baby. You'll survive it, but I hate to say I don't think it'll get much easier for sometime yet. Time will pass and you'll be fine I know you will. There's just a few hurdles to get over first. Take time for some cuddles. They'll do you both the world of good. Jamie's 6 months old tomorrow hun  He's nearly as big as a 10 month old (length wise) It's crazy isn't it that here we are, Jamie nearly half way to 1 and you 30 weeks pregnant. Just amazing. All the best with the 4d scan next week. Fingers crossed for you, they are amazing. I think a tour of the ward sounds like a very good plan. Sorry your leg is a long time on the mend. I really hope you get to go out with your friends on Friday hun. big hugs and love xxxxxxxxxx

10f&t - Wow to the no booze and treats. That's brilliant. Have you raised much for it? I hope so. Lexi did warn you that babies aren't good with puppies. lol. But you'll cope. eek! Not long until your mini break then  choo choo..... everything firmly crossed here for you - have you heard from Mungo? all progressing well with her pregnancy? I must send her an email soon and check in with her.

charlotte - aw you're getting a puppy too  how lovely. have you chosen a name yet? Sorry you are poorly and goodness it's been a year. Totally understandable that you're anxious but it's gone hun. It won't be back. That's so exciting that you're looking into adoption and a year will soon fly by. You have plenty of time to be super prepared too. That's brilliant. 

whirl - well thank goodness for that. So pleased G has the job  Aw bless you cutting out the evening bf. But well done you for going for so long. that's brilliant. is she ok not having it? she sounds super cute. chatty madam  I so hope I get to see you both soon

ali - oooo all sounds like it's moving forward. it sounds like 5+ is a really good choice to make for you as a family. that would fit in perfectly and it's lovely that you can give a child a home that would normally have less of a chance finding one. awwwww I feel all warm inside  so exciting to think you will more than likely have a complete family this year 

I hope everyone else is well. My little boy is 6 months old tomorrow. I just can't believe he's halfway to being 1 year old. Saying that he looks it. He's in 9-12 month clothes now and is as long as a 10-11 month old baby. He's doing so so well. He's a gorgeous cheeky monkey. So inquisitive and in touch with the world. It's great when we eat out at lunch times as he joins in too. baby led weaning suits him really well. Anyway I'll stop gushing now. lol

Much love to all. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

I have Saturday sorted and I'm really looking forward to it!  Thanks Suzy, I know it's always a tough time when your pregnant. I'm surprised this has been almost more trying than Isaac in a way. Happy half birthday to Jamie!  Wow!  6 months!  Where has the time gone?...  XxX.


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

Simone reslly sorry you are having a tough time.  Are you getting on any better with darren? I was very snappy with gareth during my pregnancy, and I  think that it was the anxiety of the pregnancy. Perhaps darren is getting nervous and is showing it by being grumpy? How did the night out with your friends go? Good luck with your consultant tomorrow.  

Suzyi love the latest photos of Jamie.  He is so grown up now! When are you next in the uk? I want to meet him soon! 

10fingers not long to athens now. How are you feeling? Who will look after herbie for you while you are away? 

Charlotte its lovely to hear from you. I love the puppy pics on **. Thats great news about adoption. 
Let me know how it goes.

mungo how are you doing?

afm I have just had the most terrifying weekend.  Bethany was ill all last week, nothing I could pinpoint just not herself.  On fri she just sat on me for 2 hours without sleeping or without showing any interest in anything, nand was burning up, and she had a couple of spots on her tummy. I phomed 111 who told me to take her to the dr.  When we got in to the dr she had 5 non blanching spots and her temp was 40.  He was so concerned about meningitus th a t he called an ambulance and we were rushed to hospital. When we arrived they said that she was not ill  enough for meningitis but that they were worried sbout meningococcal septicaemia which is the same virus but in the bloodstream not the blame. They took blood cultures andwe had to wait 48 hours for the results and she wss put on iv antibiotics in the mewntime. Luckily the results we clesr but we did not get them until mon morning so we had 3nights in hospital, the first two in a pressurised isolation room. She is all fine but very very clingy to me at the moment so not sure how I am going tomanage work this week.  I am just really thankful she is ok.

love to all

whirl x


----------



## Simonechantelle

Oh Hun, how frightening for you!  So glad Bethany is okay. I had meningitis as an adult and that was scary enough. I can't imagine how scary it was for both her and you and Gareth. Sod work!  They should understand. You guys look after one another. Big hugs. XxX.


----------



## loopskig

Oh gosh Shirley it must've been a huge worry for you.

How is everyone else feeling? Simone, Mungo hope tummies OK. Big shout to Charlotte and Jane new pups. Hugs to all our beauty babies too.

I've come down to Leighton Buzzard to sit for a few hours in her nursing home. She hasn't eaten or drunk anything in 8 days. She's 97. 

Love to all,
Loops x


----------



## suzymc

I know just about all of us are on ********.... I think mungo is the only one not. How do you all feel about a private/totally secret ******** group? Maybe 10fingers can persuade mungo to open an account just for that purpose? We all seem to be finding it harder to come on here but it's just so much easier to use **. We can post pics over there too etc and no one will see what we're posting etc?! What do you all think? I know it'll be easier for me to stay in touch.

I am coming to the UK in March but sadly I'll be carless so I don't know if the rest of you want to organise a meet without me? I wish I could make a meet then but it wouldn't be fair on my parents as I'm not over for long. I wish I could be over for longer but Marks' having a paddy about it 

whirl - omg sweetie. Every mummy's worse nightmare. gosh! that's so long to be in hospital too. How is she now? If she was clear do they have any idea what was wrong? so sorry. glad she's doing ok now though. big hugs lovely.... see above re. next trip 

loops - your Nan? you haven't said who hun. Whoever is not doing well I hope they're doing better soon

anyone heard from mungo? how is she doing?

simone - how long you got to go now lovely? how are you doing? I'm hoping you're ailment free. lots of love. I never asked or have forgotten... do you know the gender? did the 4d scan happen?

loads of love to all. Missing our chats but I know how hard it is to remember to even come on here..... let's get on ** ?? xxxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle

Quick stop off, Suzy I think a ** page is a great idea. I'm in!  X


----------



## sturne

Think a ** group would be much easier, like the idea that we can share photos etc. how's the raffle planning going Simone, have you managed to get lots of donations yet? How many weeks pregnant are you now?
Suzy would be a shame not to see you again, I'm sure we can twist your arm or marks arm,so you can stay longer hehe.
Hope everyone else is ok, it has been mega quiet on here lately.
Xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hiya
just dipping in real quick. Nannie died that evening I went to visit. Funeral Tues. 
Suzy just scanning but if you need a lift somewhere I might be able to help but think you are more saying that its time that is your constraint for meeting up rather than transport anyway?
Whirl how is Baby B getting on?
Ali decorating going OK? 
Love to all xx xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Sorry to hear your news loops   X

Hi to all will post soon, currently at heathrow airport, fly to Athens in a few hours - meet penny tomorrow and hysto on Saturday, yikes x


----------



## suzymc

hi all

I'll start the ** secret group then and add you all on and anyone who's not fussed can either ignore us or leave the group  or  
Glad you like the idea sturne and simone. It is so much easier on ** to stay in touch and I feel like I'm losing touch with you all on here. 

loops & sturne - it's time frame as I have my Aunty, bro and family and some friends who haven't met Jamie yet coming over at the weekend and I'm not here for two weekends. Which I was hoping I could have been. But we're all booked now and there sadly was no bending Mark's arm. But maybe I can try for May? It would break the 4 month visit rule but I could try and come over for a long weekend so I can meet up with you all? He can't surely object to a long weekend. I'll ask my parents if they're about in May and work from there.

loops  - oh sweetheart so so so sorry to hear about your Nannie. Massive hugs sweetheart. 

10f&t - eek! choo choo. How exciting. All the best lovely and looking forward to hearing your news when you're back

Right I'll start the group sometime this weekend. Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzymc

** group sorted


----------



## Heapy0175

Loving the ** but we need mungo to join us now!  Annie how are you getting on? Xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

I've been pestering mungo too  c'mon mungo!!!   x


----------



## suzymc

I've sent an email to her too and tried to persuade her. Offered up 10f&t help too to help her find her way  te he! I've had an update too from her. All is well. xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Hi Mungo darling,
I've tried drafting a text to you all week and not got round to finalising and sending but in any case it sounds like the girls are nagging you enough about **. I 4th the proposal to get you on there but in truth would say its not entirely useful. Nice to keep up with what's going on/sharing photos with your mates but potentially too much of a time waster, especially when you are about to embark on a brand new `hobby`!
I really hope all good with you? What news? Preparations? House sorted? Bathrooms with doors on etc.?
xx x x


----------

